# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u ČEŠKOJ

## BHany

U skladu s najavljenom reorganizacijom i uređenjem foruma otvaram novu temu _Potpomognuta u ČEŠKOJ
_
*Molim vas da budete sažeti, informativni i da dijelite korisne informacije. 
*

*Molim vas, ponovno, kao i na početku prošlog    topica, nemojte vibrati i ostalo (za to imate odbrojavanje – vibranje    ćemo prebacivati na odbrojavanje bez upozorenja) i chatati (chat ćemo    brisati, također, bez upozorenja)*. Nastojat ćemo u tome  biti   dosljedni koliko nam mogućnosti dopuštaju jer želimo da na ovoj  temi,   kao i na svim drugima, prije svega budu dostupne informacije. 

*SRETNO SVIMA 
*
*STARA TEMA*

----------


## BHany

> *Donacija jajne  stanice* (Uključuje eventualni  ICSI i kryokonzervaciju
> preostalih embrija. Donatorka se bira prema zahtjevima
> primatelja. UTZ (ultrazvuk), praćenje levela hormona
> i medikamenti nisu uključeni.) *4.500 EUR*
> 
> *Standardni IVF ciklus 1.500 EUR*
> (Medikamenti i kryokonzervacija preostalih embija nisu
> uključeni, monitoring (ultrazvuk i nivo hormona)
> nije uključen)
> ...


http://www.pronatal.cz/it/pacienti/

http://www.pronatal.cz/sh/pacienti/P...%20Sanatorium/

----------


## BHany

> Prague Fertility Centre (PFC):
> 
> Adresa klinike koju vodi Dr. Lazarovska je:
> 
> Prague Fertility Centre
> Sokolovska 810/304
> 19 000 Praha 9-Vysočany
> info@pragueivf.cz
> [URL]http://www.pragueivf.com/
> ...


.

----------


## BHany

> Postupak za dobivanje plaćenog liječenja doniranim spolnim stanicama u inozemstvu:
> Skinuti sa stranice HZZO zahtjev formular za liječenje u inozemstvu: 
> http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/tiskani...o_17012011.pdf
> To  treba popuniti liječnik koji ima potpisano ugovor s HZZO-om, može biti i privatnik koji ima ugovor s HZZO. 
>   Šalje se sa svim nalazima, uključujući i vjenčani list ili potvrdu o   izvanbračnoj zajednici na Margaretska 3. Zagreb, Povjerenstvo za   odobravanje  liječenja u inozemstvu. Oni šalju na 3 konzulatanta i   rješenje dođe u roku 2 mjeseca, a može potrajati i duže.
> Potrebno je prvo dobiti rješenje  pa onda prilagoditi termin postupka.
> Rješenje  vrijedi 60 dana, ali produžuje se na narednih 60 dana pa opet 60.


.

----------


## BHany

*Molim i vas ovdje da dopunite informacije i da mi javite ako nešto treba promijeniti. Ovi kopirani postovi su sa početka stare teme.*

----------


## mare41

stavljam i  link o pragu http://www.prag-putopis.com/
može neko nadopisati novu adresu PFC-a i novu kontakt osobu da se upotpuni, a imamo i linkove za druge klinike u Pragu, Brnu i Češkim Budejovicama

----------


## bmaric

Evo da i ovdje prebacim dopise od HZZO-a:




> Dragi moji,
> dopis u HZZO i Ministarstvo je otišlo danas mailom, a ovo je što smo napisali:
> 
> Poštovane dame i gospodo!
> 
> Pišem Vam u ime svih nas pacijenata, koji se liječimo od neplodnosti postupcima medicinske potpomognute oplodnje s doniranim stanicama u inozemstvu, a na koje sukladno Zakonu o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji te članku 21., Pravilnika o pravima, uvjetima i načinu korištenja zdravstene zaštite u inozemstvu imamo pravo, ako se utvrdi da liječenje nije moguće u Republici Hrvatskoj.
> 
> Od nedavno smo mi, koji smo poslali novi Zahtjev i prijedlog za upućivanjena liječenje u inozemstvo, a koji čekamo već jako dugo na Rješenje, saznali od klinike u kojoj se liječimo u Češkoj kako je *navodno* jedan od problema u neplaćenim računima naših postupaka klinici u inozemstvu od strane HZZO-a još od srpnja ove godine, te nas klinika naprosto ne može primiti na daljnje postupke dok se otvoreni računi ne podmire.
> 
> ...

----------


## bmaric

Odgovor od HZZO-a




> Upravo sam dobila ovaj odgovor od glasnogovornika HZZO-a:
> 
> Poštovana,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaš zahtjev za upućivanje na postupak medicinski pomognute oplodnje u Češku Republiku dostavili ste u Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje (HZZO) 11. listopada 2013. godine. Kad postupak bude okončan Direkcija HZZO će donijeti rješenje.
> ...

----------


## bmaric

..




> Poštovani,
> 
> zahvaljujem se na Vašem odgovoru!
> 
> U dopisu od 19.11.2013 se ne radi isključivo o mom slučaju i zahtjevu, već kako je navedeno, dopis je poslan u ime nas pacijenata (do sada nas je ca. 15 parova, koji smo uključeni u ovu akciju), koji smo se liječili u klinikama u Pragu, a koje nas zbog navodno neplaćenih računa i zakonskih prepreka navedenih u dopisu, ne primaju na daljnja liječenja, dok se situacija ne riješi.
> Ako, kako u Vašem dopisu tvrdite, češke klinike, a mislim na Pronatal i PFC, nisu ugovorne klinike HZZO-a, molim Vas informaciju koje klinike za potpomognutu oplodnju sa doniranim stanicama u inozemstvu jesu, kako bismo mi pacijenti mogli razmisliti o eventualnoj promjeni klinike, te se mogli nastavili liječiti na teret HZZO-a kao i do sada.
> Još jednom naglašavamo da ćemo sa sigurnošću izaći u medije, budući da nam je trenutno uskraćeno naše zakonsko pravo na daljnje liječenje u inozemstvu za teret HZZO-a.
> 
> U očekivanju Vašeg odgovora!
> ...

----------


## bmaric

Poštovana,

kako smo naveli čekamo odgovor češkog tijela za vezu.

Ugovorne zdravstvene ustanove Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje nalaze se isključivo na teritoriju Republike Hrvatske.

Da bi dobili pravovaljanu informaciju i odgovore na Vaše upite,  molimo da se obratite Službu za poslove upravnog postupka na tel. 01/4848-866

S poštovanjem,

HZZO

----------


## valiana

Ah da sad treba zvat pa da te opet mogu zavlačit...pa neka netko nazove tko se malo kuži u te zakone i tko zna odgovorit...ja sam smotana :Very Happy:

----------


## sennka

http://www.pronatal.cz/it/pacienti/

----------


## sennka

http://www.pronatal.cz/sh/pacienti/P...%20Sanatorium/

----------


## florjan

Vidim da se u članku na Indexu spominje gđa. "Klaudija Kordić, voditeljica projekta neplodnost/medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja u udruzi Roda" u vezi ovog referenduma, pa čisto da pitam je li možda tko nju upoznao sa našim problemom koji je već sada tu, trebali bi i nju kontaktirati, osoba na takvoj funkciji se može umjesto nas eksponirati u javnosti ako bi bila za to kaj velite?

----------


## sejla

Evo stigla info da i Pronatal u Češkim Budejovicama više ne prima parove preko hzzo-a.... :Sad:

----------


## tikica_69

> Vidim da se u članku na Indexu spominje gđa. "Klaudija Kordić, voditeljica projekta neplodnost/medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja u udruzi Roda" u vezi ovog referenduma, pa čisto da pitam je li možda tko nju upoznao sa našim problemom koji je već sada tu, trebali bi i nju kontaktirati, osoba na takvoj funkciji se može umjesto nas eksponirati u javnosti ako bi bila za to kaj velite?


Upoznata je, vjeruj mi  :Smile:

----------


## florjan

tikica_69 što kaže koje su opcije, do kada da čekamo? Ima li šanse da ukoliko idemo o svom trošlu HZZO vrati lovu, ako ne milom onda uz pomoć tužbe referirane na Ustav i zakon o MPO?

Sent from my GSmart Aku A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## florjan

[QUOTE=florjan;2524894]tikica_69 što kaže koje su opcije, do kada da čekamo? Ima li šanse da ukoliko idemo o svom trošku HZZO vrati lovu, ako ne milom onda uz pomoć tužbe referirane na Ustav i zakon o MPO što smo prije spomenuli?

----------


## bmaric

florjan, mislim da nemamo pravo na povrat novaca ako idemo o svom trošku. negdje sam u nekom pravilniku čitala da hzzo plaća samo kada se od njih dobije rješenje, a sve što se radi prije dobivanja rješenja, hzzo ne snosi trošak tj. nema povrata.

----------


## tikica_69

> tikica_69 što kaže koje su opcije, do kada da čekamo? Ima li šanse da ukoliko idemo o svom trošlu HZZO vrati lovu, ako ne milom onda uz pomoć tužbe referirane na Ustav i zakon o MPO?
> 
> Sent from my GSmart Aku A1 using Tapatalk


Nisam rekla da zna odgovore na pitanja, samo da je upoznata sa problemom, no mi se same moramo izboriti za sebe i ne uvijek čekati da nam netko drugi servira sve na tacni. I osobno mislim da vremena za čekanje nema, trebamo djelovati odmah ali još nemamo dovoljno za konkretne udarce. Eto, mailovi su prema HZZO-u krenuli. I to je nešto. No, sve dok ne dobijem službeni odgovor da je moja (ili ičija) zamolba za liječenjem u inozemstvu odbijena zbog toga i toga, ne usudim se previše čačkati mečku (za sada). A kad dobijem, budite sigurni da ću ja i do ministra doći..... zasigurno.

----------


## bmaric

slažem se sa tikicom da mi moramo sami reagirati, a ne tražiti da se sve za nas obavi. 

čini se da od hzzo-a nećemo dobiti napismeno ništa kao dokaz ili potvrdu o tome zašto je sve stalo, pa još jednom molim nekog tko je dobar s Mirnom da ju zamoli da nam napismeno navede razloge zašto nas trenutno ne primaju preko hzzo-a.
sama rečenica da je zbog neplaćenih računa od strane hzzo-a bi nam već puno značila.

izgleda da je i Pronatal krenuo stipama PFC-a, a ako je Pronatal u Češkim Budejovicama već stopirao postupke preko hzzo-a, pretpostavljam da to vrijedi i za ostale Pronatalove klinike. 
neka netko od pacijenata Pronatala u Pragu provjeri ovo i javi nam - hvala!

----------


## sejla

Radi autentičnosti je najbolje da pacijenti idu u medije s problemom, anonimno ili neanonimno. Zato se i skupljamo  :Smile: 
Što se tiče eventualne naknadne refundacije, moguća je samo ako par ima rješenje (tako smo i mi npr).

----------


## valiana

Ok zamolit ču Mirnu ako nam može na pismeno dat razlog sadašnje situacije.

----------


## majalina

> slažem se sa tikicom da mi moramo sami reagirati, a ne tražiti da se sve za nas obavi. 
> 
> čini se da od hzzo-a nećemo dobiti napismeno ništa kao dokaz ili potvrdu o tome zašto je sve stalo, pa još jednom molim nekog tko je dobar s Mirnom da ju zamoli da nam napismeno navede razloge zašto nas trenutno ne primaju preko hzzo-a.
> sama rečenica da je zbog neplaćenih računa od strane hzzo-a bi nam već puno značila.
> 
> izgleda da je i Pronatal krenuo stipama PFC-a, a ako je Pronatal u Češkim Budejovicama već stopirao postupke preko hzzo-a, pretpostavljam da to vrijedi i za ostale Pronatalove klinike. 
> neka netko od pacijenata Pronatala u Pragu provjeri ovo i javi nam - hvala!


je i PRONATAL i PFC su stali sa dosadašnjim načinom rada, dobila sam informaciju iz PRONATALA u Č.Budejovicama gdje sam do sada išla na postupke, gđa. s kojom tamo kontaktiram mi je rekla da na način na koji su do sada radili više ne rade, nego ideš o svom trošku a naknadno tražiš refundaciju (ako imaš rješenje od HZZO-a)

kaže da tako rade sa svim drugim pacijentima iz ostale Europe, to sve skupa ima veze s tim što smo ušli u EU u 7 mj. ali naši nisu do kraja i na vrijeme skužili kako to sve funkcionira među članicama, jedino što gđa. iz PRONATAL-a nije sigurna kak sad kod nas s tom refundacijom funkcionira, a ni ja nisam sigurna, ja sam taman bila na postupku nakon ulaska u EU, rješenje mi je bilo izdano taman 3 dana prije ulaska, a na postupak sam išla poslije u 8 mjesecu i da, rješenje mi je bilo drugačije nego onda kad sam išla prije, nisam baš skužila sve, na žalost, tamo je i bilo spominjano da idem o svom trošku i nekakve UREDBE o liječenju među državama članicama, ali niš nisam shvatila ali sve je to bilo friško i pravnica iz HZZO mi je tada rekla da ja još uvijek idem po starom jer ni oni sami nisu bili još sigurni šta će biti, bila sam baš direktno išla u ured, a ne telefonski

----------


## majalina

da, naknadno sam dobila informaciju da su (HZZO) prestali s plaćanjem intervencija i liječenja i za sada u klinikama ne prihvaćaju takav način rada i garantno pismo, da li će ponovo možda doći do nekih promjena gđa. iz PRONATAL-a mi je rekla da ne zna, zasada je tako i u PRONATAL-u i PFC i u Pragu i u Č.Budejovicama, provjereno, ali ona osobno ne zna zašto je to stalo jer su do sada imali jako korektan odnos i postupak prije ovog mog zadnjeg im je u potpunosti plaćen (proljeće 2013.g)

----------


## florjan

Jasno da se moramo sami angazirati ali znamo da zbog okoline nitko od nas nece stati pred kamere, mozemo pojedinacno slati mailove i zivkati telefone ali bi se trebalo nekako sve objediniti a za to je idealan predstavnik udruge roda ukoliko to naravno ulazi u njihov djelokrug. Da li itko zna vise o pravnoj strani ovog problema dakle ustavom su nam zagarantirana prava na lijecenje koje nam hrvatska NE MOZE omoguciti u zemlji a NE ZELI nam platiti vani sto opet mora po zakonu. Dakle da li tu ima (a meni se cini da ima) elemenata za tuzbu protiv Hrvatske drzave. Ako stvarno ima temelja da podignemo skupnu tuzbu i tako ce mo mozda najlakse podici prasinu da se to sto prije rijesi. Rjesenja ce mo iz HZZO jaaako dugo cekati, vjerujte dilaze blagdani, pa skijanja itd. ovo se u sljedecih min. godinu dana nece rijesiti

----------


## šimten

podrav svima... ja i suprug smo se prije tri sata vratili s praga... naime, imam riješenje hzzo koje vrijedi do 09.siječnja 2014. za donaciju jajne stanice. U nedjelju 17.11.2013. dobila sam sretnu poruku iz Pronatala da će u srijedu 20.11.2013. biti punkcija. Utorak oko podneva sretni krećemo za Prag. Sve ok, u četvrtak nam javljeno da imamo oplođenih 9 embrija i da sve teće po planu. U petak ujutro oko 8h, poziv iz klinike da direktor ne želi primati ni jednu pacijenticu pute hzzo-a, zbog dugovanja od lipnja 2013. te nam ne žele odraditi transfer embrija u ponedjeljak 25.11.2013. bez obzira na riješenje hzzo i bez obzira što sam ja već tamo, tj.u Pragu, 48h sati prije transfera. oko 13h ja i suprug vodimo razgovor sa direktorom klinike koji kratko i jasno kaže da bez para nema ništa. u međuvremenu smo kontaktirali hzzo koji nas je hladno otpilio i rekao da oni sad tu ništa ne mogu. Mi smo transfer platili svojim novcem, te sutra već šaljemo putem odvjetnika papire i račune prema hzzo-u. Nadam se da nitko neće proživjeti ovo što se nama dogodilo u petak u Pragu... pozzzz

----------


## Nika 321

Pozdrav još jednom svim parovima sa problemima kakve imamo i mi. 
Mi smo dobili rješenje 24.10. za MPO postupkom IVF/ET uz donaciju jajnih stanica u Pronatal u Prag i krenuli na postupak. 22.11. nam javlja gđa. iz Pronatala da se odgađaju svi postupci pacijenata sa rješenjima od HZZO-a jer im ništa nije plaćeno od 7. mjeseca. Gđa. mi je također rekla da postupak platimo sami, a da bi nam HZZO trebao vratiti novac. Odmah sam se čula sa Zagrebom i dobijam odgovor da se strpimo, da nismo jedini koji čekamo. Što se tiće plaćanja i da nam HZZo vrati novac iz Zagreba su rekli da od toga nema ništa, imamo rješenje i moramo čekati dok se to ne riješi, ako nam bude isticalo 60 dana od rješenja, neka svakako napišemo dopis da nam se rješenje produži.

----------


## Shadow2

Vecina nas se ne zeli eksponirati,iz svima znanih razloga.. A ne moze jedna, dvije osobe voditi nase bitke.. Jos k tome ako nisu strucne, vec " samo" imaju ogromnu zelju,potrebu..nesto napravit.. 
Cisto ideja; mozda ne bi bilo lose osnovat neki fond-racun...gdje bi se uplacivali novci.. I angazira se odvjetnik/odvjetnica, koji znaju u kojem smjeru da se ide.Ona nas predstavlja, i radi sve sta je potrebno da se ovo istira na cistac... I da ne ostane sve mrtvo slovo na papiru...ko sta najcesce biva.
I da nas shvate ozbiljno...mislim da nas ima dosta, koji nas citaju,a ne javljaju se...
Svima nam je to u interesu..
Ja idem o svom trosku,i ne mogu zbog toga zaboravit one koji  ne mogu isto...
Osim toga uskracuju nam nasa prava.. Dozivljavaju nas kao brojke, slucajeve...za koje nikoga nije briga..
Da ja imam dijagnozu( preuranjena menopauza) zelim istinski postati mama...i uz sve probleme na koje nailazimo na nasem trnovitom putu..ne mogu dopustiti da postanem zaboravljeni slucaj..u drzavi kojoj zivim,vrijedno radim,i placam apsolutno sve...a nista ne dobivam zauzvrat..
Ako Vas ima jos koji se otprilike tako osjecaju,javite se...sta nas je vise,to mozemo i napravit vise...

----------


## valiana

Ovo mi se čini super ideja!Ja sam za svakako...jer ovo sve je prestaršnoooo.

----------


## bmaric

Upravo sam se čula sa svojim mpo dr u Petrovoj (by the way: on je u komisiji), nešto smo pričali o mom sljedećem postupku i stimulaciji, rekla sam mu da planiram tek poslije NG u novi postupak, pa mi je između ostalog rekao da će, ako ovaj postupak ne uspije, vjerojatno sljedeći biti rađen kod nas.

----------


## tikica_69

> Ovo mi se čini super ideja!Ja sam za svakako...jer ovo sve je prestaršnoooo.


I ja....

----------


## Nika 321

> Upravo sam se čula sa svojim mpo dr u Petrovoj (by the way: on je u komisiji), nešto smo pričali o mom sljedećem postupku i stimulaciji, rekla sam mu da planiram tek poslije NG u novi postupak, pa mi je između ostalog rekao da će, ako ovaj postupak ne uspije, vjerojatno sljedeći biti rađen kod nas.


Bmaric, nisam baš u toku, možeš li mi reći gdje si ti išla do sada na postupak. Jer iz ovoga gore što si napisala, da si i ti bila vani. A ovo što si napisala: ''ako ovaj postupak ne uspije, vjerojatno slijedeći biti rađen kod nas'', budi u meni neku nadu, da ćemo možda uspjeti u RH.  Ja trebam ići na MPO postupkom IVF/ET uz donaciju jajnih stanica.

----------


## bmaric

> Upravo sam se čula sa svojim mpo dr u Petrovoj (by the way: on je u komisiji), nešto smo pričali o mom sljedećem postupku i stimulaciji, rekla sam mu da planiram tek poslije NG u novi postupak, pa mi je između ostalog rekao da će, ako ovaj postupak ne uspije, vjerojatno sljedeći biti rađen kod nas.


Molim vas ovo uzmite sa rezervom, jer kako već svi imamo iskustva na ovom ili onom području, možda je ovo puhanje u prazno, mada ne vjerujem da bi mi nešto govorio što nije u tijeku i skoroj budućnosti.

... možda mi je s ovim indirektno htio reći da ću se načekati do novog rješenja od hzzo-a, da bi ova "agonija" mogla potrajati koju godinicu, a do tada će se i kod nas riješiti banke  :Laughing:

----------


## bmaric

> Bmaric, nisam baš u toku, možeš li mi reći gdje si ti išla do sada na postupak. Jer iz ovoga gore što si napisala, da si i ti bila vani. A ovo što si napisala: ''ako ovaj postupak ne uspije, vjerojatno slijedeći biti rađen kod nas'', budi u meni neku nadu, da ćemo možda uspjeti u RH.  Ja trebam ići na MPO postupkom IVF/ET uz donaciju jajnih stanica.


Nika321, kao što možeš vidjeti u mom potpisu, ja sam išla u Prag (PFC) dva puta na donaciju sjemena i sljedeći postupak idem opet gore zbog donacije. 
Da, ovo budi nadu, ali kao što sam napisala u prošlom postu, molim uzeti to sve s rezervom.

----------


## Nika 321

> Je li netko zna i može reći gdje se može naći odgovor da li HZZO vraća novac ako platimo sami postupak, budući da mi imamo rješenje koje vrijedi do 23.12. Naravno s mogučnošću produljenja ponovo na 60 dana. 
> Naš HZZO mi je odgovorio da nema povrata novca, ako imam rješenje neka ga produžim ako istiće i budem strpljiva dok se ovaj problem ne riješi. 
> Ima li još netko sa tak


Oprostite, poslala sam poruku prije nego što sam je završila.
Htjela sam pitati ima li još netko sa takvim problemom, te kako ga je riješio ili će ga riješiti?

----------


## tikica_69

> podrav svima... ja i suprug smo se prije tri sata vratili s praga... naime, imam riješenje hzzo koje vrijedi do 09.siječnja 2014. za donaciju jajne stanice. U nedjelju 17.11.2013. dobila sam sretnu poruku iz Pronatala da će u srijedu 20.11.2013. biti punkcija. Utorak oko podneva sretni krećemo za Prag. Sve ok, u četvrtak nam javljeno da imamo oplođenih 9 embrija i da sve teće po planu. U petak ujutro oko 8h, poziv iz klinike da direktor ne želi primati ni jednu pacijenticu pute hzzo-a, zbog dugovanja od lipnja 2013. te nam ne žele odraditi transfer embrija u ponedjeljak 25.11.2013. bez obzira na riješenje hzzo i bez obzira što sam ja već tamo, tj.u Pragu, 48h sati prije transfera. oko 13h ja i suprug vodimo razgovor sa direktorom klinike koji kratko i jasno kaže da bez para nema ništa. u međuvremenu smo kontaktirali hzzo koji nas je hladno otpilio i rekao da oni sad tu ništa ne mogu. Mi smo transfer platili svojim novcem, te sutra već šaljemo putem odvjetnika papire i račune prema hzzo-u. Nadam se da nitko neće proživjeti ovo što se nama dogodilo u petak u Pragu... pozzzz


Ako imate rješenje do 09.01.2014., znači da ste ga dobili sa 09.11.2013. što je poprilično čudno s obzirom da imamo informaciju da već mjesec dana HZZO ne izdaje rješenja, a ako ste u kliniku došli sa rješenjem i garantnim pismom, onda klinika nema niti jedan razlog da vas odbije, tako da mi ova vaša situacija nije ni najmanje jasna. U rješenju piše da će HZZO pokriti troškove i tu se onda nema što odbiti. Ako je to tako kako pišete, onda imate potpuno pravo potraživati od klinike troškove puta i boravka u Pragu jer vas nisu na vrijeme obavijestili o promjenama u liječenju.

----------


## AAL6

Nešto slično samu Petrovoj čula i ja prije dvije godine, poslije donošenja novog zakona. I na kraju ništa....

----------


## sejla

I nama su na temelju rješenja refundirani troškovi (prošle godine), tako da ako imate važeće odobrenje mislim da bi se dalo nešto izvesti. Treba ih zivkati i biti uporan.

----------


## florjan

Supruga bila jučer kod naše pravnice na HZZO-u pitati što je sa rješenjem, postavila se oštro i pravnici nije baš bilo svejedno (btw. onaj broj iz HZZO-ovog odgovora na dopis je broj iz Dalmatinske), saznala je da će mo rješenje dobiti ali ima još parova prije nas, kao to ide po datumu valjda nas ima tisuće pa jadna ne stigne napistai  :Laughing: , čak je i rekla do kada nam moraju izdati rješenje. 
Što se tiče Češke, kaže da je problem u Češkoj jer oni ne primaju neku famoznu tiskanicu E112 za plačanje, koju su kao česi primali, pa nisu primali, pa jesu pa sad opet ne  :Laughing: , čisto izmotavanje i brebacivanje loptice, konkretno ime osobe u HZZO-u koja se time bavi nije htjela dati nego samo tel broj službe za međunarodnu suradnju, na uporno inzistiranje na imenu dala je ime Siniše Varge koji je ravnatelj, kao on če nam pomoći  :Laughing:  on nema pojma uopće tko smo mi.
Mislim da nam je trenutno jedino nada da izdaju rješenje (očito ima neki zakonski rok, opet molim ako ima netko da je pravnik da se pozabavi tim aspektom) da si sami platimo postupak a onda nam HZZO mora vratiti novac, nema druge, HZZO se izmotava da neće vratiti novac ali po meni je to pravno neutemeljeno i to je samo njihova fora da nas se što prije otkanta, čim se u razgovor ide malo oštrije i pripremljenije odmah je druga priča.

----------


## Kadauna

> Supruga bila jučer kod naše pravnice na HZZO-u pitati što je sa rješenjem, postavila se oštro i pravnici nije baš bilo svejedno (btw. onaj broj iz HZZO-ovog odgovora na dopis je broj iz Dalmatinske), saznala je da će mo rješenje dobiti ali ima još parova prije nas, kao to ide po datumu valjda nas ima tisuće pa jadna ne stigne napistai , čak je i rekla do kada nam moraju izdati rješenje. 
> Što se tiče Češke, kaže da je problem u Češkoj jer oni ne primaju neku famoznu tiskanicu E112 za plačanje, koju su kao česi primali, pa nisu primali, pa jesu pa sad opet ne , čisto izmotavanje i brebacivanje loptice, konkretno ime osobe u HZZO-u koja se time bavi nije htjela dati nego samo tel broj službe za međunarodnu suradnju, na uporno inzistiranje na imenu dala je ime Siniše Varge koji je ravnatelj, kao on če nam pomoći  on nema pojma uopće tko smo mi.
> Mislim da nam je trenutno jedino nada da izdaju rješenje (očito ima neki zakonski rok, opet molim ako ima netko da je pravnik da se pozabavi tim aspektom) da si sami platimo postupak a onda nam HZZO mora vratiti novac, nema druge, HZZO se izmotava da neće vratiti novac ali po meni je to pravno neutemeljeno i to je samo njihova fora da nas se što prije otkanta, čim se u razgovor ide malo oštrije i pripremljenije odmah je druga priča.


eto vidiš - :Smile: ) riješenje može biti upravo u vašem vlastitom angažmanu,  traženju prava, ako svi pojedinačno idete tražiti svoja prava, zovete, pišete mailove, kontaktirate i Sinišu Vargu, nešto sam sigurna da možete pomaknuti, a ne treba sazivati neke treće, četvrte, pete osobe da umjesto vas rješavaju stvari. 

Mene ova vijest o mogućnosti postupaka s doniranim gametama u Hrvatskoj čak pomalo plaši, s doniramo spermom je to čak i moguće - uvoz iz inozemstva, ali što će biti s doniranim jajnim stanicama, njih će se također uvoziti iz inozemstva, zamrznute?

----------


## florjan

Mislim, nisam siguran, nisam nigdje našao u zakonu, da je trenutno uvoz zabranjen neka me netko ispravi ako griješim, jer čini mi se da mi banku imamo (barem je postojala prije) samo je prazna kaj ne?
A i ako nije bila sada je formirana na medicinskom faksu čini mi se od kad su počele bijopsije na Rebru?

----------


## Kadauna

ja koliko znam - BANKE u Hrvatskoj nema. 

Uvoz je bio problematičan jer za to treba posebno odobrenje Ministarstva, sukladno zakonu. Ne može bilo koja klinika/bolnica uvoziti spemu plus uvoz je bio problematičan dodatno jer nismo bili dio EU. 

Zato vrlo oprezno s tim, ja ne znam da imamo banku i ne znam da li tek tako možemo uvoziti, a brzinom kojom se kod nas rješavaju stvari, ne daje baš nekog optimizma. Uglavnom, već 1,5 godina je zakon na snazi - još uvijek državnog registra nemamo i nemamo banke gameta. 

To što sad Rebro radi biopsije ne znači nužno da su banka gameta, zar ne?

----------


## bmaric

Mislim da kod nas uvoženje materijala neće ići, a pogotovo ne iz zemalja gdje je donacija anonimna, jer opet dolazimo do problema anonimnosti. Prije vjerujem da će se ići na donore iz RH. A nikad se ne zna, možda nas naš narod iznenadi, pa banka bude bogata materijalom.
Ne znam kako se radi vani s js, ali koliko mi je poznato, nemaju ni oni zaleđenih "praznih" js.

----------


## florjan

Ekipo ovo se 100% neće riješiti u idućih godinu dana minimalno, potvrdili mi iz PFC da je stvarno problem u tiskanici E112 koja je za plačanje, a koja zahtjeva da mi iz Hrvatske idemo gore kao Češki pacijenti što ne prolazo kod našeg HZZO a i mislim da je nepovoljno za nas (manja prava), u Hrvatskoj se unutarnji problemi rješavaju katastrofa sporo a gdje neće ova međnarodna prepiska, još ako Hrvatska mora donjeti neki novi propis ili zakon zaboravi.
Moj zaključak provjeriti u kojem zakonskom roku treba HZZO izdati rješenje (članak zakona ii pravilnika očito postoji) da ih se može stiskati, otiči u Češku o vlastitom trošku sa važečim rješenjem i po povratku tražiti povrat i ako neće HZZO vratiti sredstva narvano tužba. Jest da košta i da će se povrat čekati ali bar će morati vratiti lovu i što dulje odugovlače bit će im skuplje mislim da je to za odvjetnika formalnost.

----------


## bmaric

florjan, ajde ako možeš provjeri to, pa javi.

----------


## tikica_69

Mi nismo u stanju riješiti problem s jednom tiskanicom a uvozili bi spolne stanice  :Laughing:

----------


## AAL6

Upavo dobila riješenje za AID. Šaljem ga pravniku da vidimo postoji li mogućnost povrata novca ako sami platimo postupak. Kopat ćemo dok ne nađemo rupu i izlaz.
Glavno da će milijune potrošiti na referedum...

----------


## AAL6

IV. članak mi je upitan a kaže ovo:
_Troškovi odobrene zdravstvene usluge iz točke II. izreke ovog riješenja terete sredstva obaveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja, a o načinu obračuna i plaćanja, te o sudjelovanju osiguranice u troškovima postupka bit će određeno naknadno - dopunskim riješenjem - po primitku odgovora češkog tijela za veze na ponovljeni upit Direkcije Zavoda od 31. listopada 2013._

----------


## bmaric

> Upavo dobila riješenje za AID. Šaljem ga pravniku da vidimo postoji li mogućnost povrata novca ako sami platimo postupak. Kopat ćemo dok ne nađemo rupu i izlaz.
> Glavno da će milijune potrošiti na referedum...



AAL6, kada si ti slala zahtjev za AID? koliko je dugo trajalo dok nisi dobila to rješenje?

----------


## tikica_69

> i u kojem zakonskom roku treba HZZO izdati rješenje (članak zakona ii pravilnika očito postoji)


60 dana

----------


## Nika 321

Ja sam se danas čula sa Rukovoditeljicom službe za upravne postupke u HZZO-u (oni nam izdaju rješenja), ona kaže da je danas stigao odgovor iz Češke i poslan je na službeno prevođenje, te će se sredinom idućeg tjedna više znati. Nadalje još mi je rekla da se ponovo prijavim u Češku na postupak donacije (jer sam ga odgodila), jer se ova situacija mora riješiti pod hitno i to u najkraćem roku (rekla je mjesec dana), da smo nažalost mi najmanje krivi najviše oštećeni. Rješenje koje imam, mi vrijedi i samo da ga produžim pri isteku 60 dana, a ako dođe do postupka u Češkoj, a naše strane se ne dogovore, neka platim sama postupak, a HZZO će nam vrlo vjerojatno vratiti iznos postupka i to 99% u punom iznosu. Tako ću se ja javiti ponovo u Pronatal.

----------


## bmaric

> ".... a HZZO će nam vrlo vjerojatno vratiti iznos postupka i to 99% u punom iznosu."


Super da ima nekog pomaka, ali bi ja oprezno s tim "vrlo Vjerojatno".

----------


## sejla

Evo da ovdje na Češkoj čestitam našoj dragoj Bluebelli na rođenju malog Maksa  :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## AAL6

Hvala Bogu, da se nešto događa.Možda ja i uspijem do Praga u 1. mj. Znali netko kako radi PFC u siječnju?

----------


## Inesz

> Super da ima nekog pomaka, ali bi ja oprezno s tim "vrlo Vjerojatno".


I ja bih bila oprezna, vrlo oprezna u vezi obećanja koja nam dolaze iz HZZO-a i Ministarstva zdravlja. Novaca se nema, oni zakidaju svakoga koga mogu zakinuti. Štednja na pacijentima i zdravlju sveprisutna je u zdravstvu. Neplodni parovi vrlo su vrlo laka meta za tu hrvatsku zdravstvenu štednju, eto došli su na red i oni parovi koji trebaju liječenje u inozemstvu donacijom gameta. Bojim se da će štednja  u tom području donijeti ono  što je već realnost u hrvatskoj zbilji neplodnih parova:

Tko ima novaca, moći će si platiti liječenje i vjerojatno imati dijete. Tko nema novaca i ne može sam platiti liječenje neplodnosti...  :Sad: 

Zato, ne vjerujte obećanjima, borite se za svoja prava na liječenje. Vidim da vam dobro ide.  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## florjan

> Ja sam se danas čula sa Rukovoditeljicom službe za upravne postupke u HZZO-u (oni nam izdaju rješenja), ona kaže da je danas stigao odgovor iz Češke i poslan je na službeno prevođenje, te će se sredinom idućeg tjedna više znati. Nadalje još mi je rekla da se ponovo prijavim u Češku na postupak donacije (jer sam ga odgodila), jer se ova situacija mora riješiti pod hitno i to u najkraćem roku (rekla je mjesec dana), da smo nažalost mi najmanje krivi najviše oštećeni. Rješenje koje imam, mi vrijedi i samo da ga produžim pri isteku 60 dana, a ako dođe do postupka u Češkoj, a naše strane se ne dogovore, neka platim sama postupak, a HZZO će nam vrlo vjerojatno vratiti iznos postupka i to 99% u punom iznosu. Tako ću se ja javiti ponovo u Pronatal.


Ništa čekamo sredinu sljedećeg tjedna pa da vidimo, mislim da će dogovor biti da sami plačamo a HZZO vraća novac sve mi na to vuće, na taj naćin tako i tako već rade Češke klinike. Iz ove izjave pravnice se naslučuje da su i oni svjesni da moraju izdati pozitivno rješenje i kada je ono tu moraju vratiti novac, ili im prijete tužbe radi ugrožavanja ustavnog prava na liječenje, tako da ako ne prije padaju na ustavnom sudu.

----------


## šimten

Da, točno je tako bilo kako sam napisala... imam riješenje, al direktor u Pronatalu više ne želi primiti ni jednu pacijenticu putem hzzo-a. Čak je rekao da ako i plate dugovanja, više neće primati dok se unaprijed ne uplati.... bio je strašno ljut.. Mi samo čak dobili potvrdu da nam se obustavlja postupak zbog dugovanja, tako da imamo papirnato zbog tužbe... Pozzz

----------


## bmaric

PFC neće raditi od 21.12.13-02.01.14

----------


## valiana

Po ovome sad znaći da bi rješenja trebala stizat na kućne adrese idući tjedan.Moje rješenje je rješeno 27.9 i od onda ga čekam na kučnoj adresi!? :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

> Po ovome sad znaći da bi rješenja trebala stizat na kućne adrese idući tjedan.Moje rješenje je rješeno 27.9 i od onda ga čekam na kučnoj adresi!?


Ja sam ga dobila u petak. Negativno.

----------


## prag

šokirana sam ovim novostima na forumu ali zapravo od našeg hzzo možeš svašta očekivati..ma oni tako samo pokušavaju uštedjeti, njima štrajk lječnika ide na vodu jer štede na postupcima. nezgodna će biti opcija da budemo morali ići o svom trošku a hzzo da refundira..jer što onda kad netko ide na donaciju..npr mora skupiti 4500 eura ( ispravite me ako griješim jer ne znam točan iznos sad, toliko je bilo kad sam ja išla ) i što onda ako nema od koga posuditi ili ne može dići kredit..opet se svede na onu..tko ima da plati može se lječiti..nije uredu..
a nije uredu ni od klinike Pronatal, nije uredu direktor niti kordinatorica što su šimten doveli u takvu situaciju, ne ponovilo se nikome. znali su unaprijed situaciju pa mogli su ženi reći da ne dolazi ili što je čeka, a ne 48h prije transfera..mislim stvarno, razumijem da i njima nije lako zbog dugova i drže svoj konto. ali pacijenticu ni krivu ni dužnu tako odkantati..katastrofa..

----------


## PinaColada

Samo da vas pozdravim iz Praga i pozelim srecu kako sa Hzzo, tako i svima koji se trude,bockaju,cekaju dan za ici u Prag, te cekalicama bete  :Smile: )))

----------


## Inesz

> Ja sam ga dobila u petak. Negativno.


 :Sad: 

Znači, iznad 42. ništa? Nakon 42. niti postupak sa vlastitim stanicama niti donacija ili fet na teret HZZO-a? Tikica, možeš li mi ovdje ili na pp napisati što piše u rješenju?

----------


## tikica_69

> Znači, iznad 42. ništa? Nakon 42. niti postupak sa vlastitim stanicama niti donacija ili fet na teret HZZO-a? Tikica, možeš li mi ovdje ili na pp napisati što piše u rješenju?


Ma mogu i ovdje, pozivaju se na članak 10. stavak 7. , odnosno moje godine. I to je to.

----------


## Inesz

> Ma mogu i ovdje, pozivaju se na članak 10. stavak 7. , odnosno moje godine. I to je to.



Znači konsenzus našim mpo-ovaca, hzzo-a i Ministarstva je:
postupci sa vlastitom stanicom i donacije mogu samo do časa kada žena napuni 42. godinu.

Stavak 4., 10. članak:

(4) Pravo na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje ima žena u pravilu do navršene 42. godine života. Liječnik koji provodi postupak medicinski pomognute oplodnje, iz osobito opravdanih zdravstvenih razloga može omogućiti pravo na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju i ženi nakon navršene 42. godine života.

Ovaj dio Zakona nitko od dr ne vidi  :Sad:

----------


## valiana

> Ja sam ga dobila u petak. Negativno.


UFFFF nije da si me ohrabrila....ja se bojim da više nikad neče biti kao do sada....

----------


## tikica_69

Poslala ja žalbu sa poprilično jakim argumentima pa ćemo vidjeti kako dalje...

----------


## Nika 321

Upravo mi se javila gđa. iz Pronatala iz Praga. 
Kaže da su dobili naređenje od vlasnika klinike da pacijeniti plate cijeli postupak sami, a kasnije da riješavaju sa HZZO-om povrat novca. Vlasnik vise nece primati odobrenja od HZZO-a.
Tako da sam se ja prijavila na postupak s nadom da će mi HZZO nakon postupka vratiti novac.

----------


## valiana

A sretno nadam se da če ipak razmotrit žalbu i malo razmislit o svemu!

----------


## Ignis

Pinacolada sretno i naravno uživajte u preekrasnooom Pragu!!!!!!I neka bude dobitni postupak :Very Happy:

----------


## PinaColada

Ignis, hvala puno! Malo me nervoza i neki strah uhvatio, jer sutra je aBd posupak....veliki pozz iz hladnog, ali lijepog Praga <3 <3 <3 <3

----------


## valiana

PinaColada nema straha sam se opusti i uživaj...čekamo te s lijepim vjestima! :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

Pina Colada sretno!i da ti odma uspije! :Smile: ))

----------


## mare41

PC, sretno! zavidim na uživanju u Pragu :Smile: , probajte svakako medovnik :Smile:

----------


## sejla

PinaColada, sretno draga  :Very Happy:

----------


## PinaColada

Hvala vam od srca, a sada ide cekanje 18 dana! Postupak je bio brz i zaista ne bolan, najgore mi je bilo nakon transfera pun mjehur uhhhh...

----------


## Shadow2

Pina Colada, jesi ti u PFC ili Pronatala?Jesu ti vratlili blasticu,ili... ?

----------


## PinaColada

Ja sam bila u PFC, i skroz su mi ok i med. sestre i koordinatorica i dr. Sonja.....vracena 2 embriona  :Wink:

----------


## makajica

Pina Colada svi smo u iščekivanju s tobom !  :Wink:

----------


## valiana

Eh da je bilo sreče 12.12.i ja bi bila u Pragu!Hvala hzzo!

----------


## PinaColada

Makajica, hvala puno, kao i svim ostalim divnim forumasima....sad ovo cekanje slomi....nadam se samo da ce se sve ovo isplatiti aBd  :Smile: )))

----------


## AAL6

Ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## valiana

Kod mene nema, :Raspa:  ja još čekam rješenje....

----------


## valiana

Evo cure malo lijepih vijesti!Imamo novu trudnicu iz PFC i naša forumašica  3blastice 17.dan beta 3230!Tako da  mi je stvarno uveselila ovo iščekivanje! :balon:

----------


## Kadauna

> Kod mene nema, ja još čekam rješenje....


ali cujem da stizu i "odbijenice", ne znam zasto....  :Confused:

----------


## bmaric

> ali cujem da stizu i "odbijenice", ne znam zasto....


Znaš li što piše u odbijenicama? Mora biti naveden neki razlog....

----------


## sejla

Meni prijateljica čeka rješenje, zvala je hzzo i rekli su joj da je odobreno, sad samo da stigne poštom. Vidjet ćemo, nadam se da su stvarno krenula odobrenja  :fige:

----------


## Nika 321

U petak sam zvala HZZO i gospođa mi je rekla da će se početi plaćati dugovanja klinikama u Češkoj i nada se da dok dođem do postupka, te se nada da neće biti nikakvih problema sa našim rješenjima od HZZO-a, da ćemo moći ostvariti svoje postupke bez plaćanja.

----------


## valiana

> U petak sam zvala HZZO i gospođa mi je rekla da će se početi plaćati dugovanja klinikama u Češkoj i nada se da dok dođem do postupka, te se nada da neće biti nikakvih problema sa našim rješenjima od HZZO-a, da ćemo moći ostvariti svoje postupke bez plaćanja.


Ovo je obečavajuće sam da tak i bude.Sad sam čekamo rješenja znači!

----------


## kety4

Pozdrav svima!
Ja sam "nova", lijepo molim za pomoć.Naravno imam pitanje:
Gdje se javljam prije,klinici u Pragu ili
šaljem prijedlog za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo
hzzo-u?
Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## sejla

kety, dobrodošla!
Po meni prvo kontaktiraj klinike, da odlučite čiji vam uvjeti bolje odgovaraju, jer kad će vam dr mpo ispunjavati zahtjev za upućivanje na liječenje mora navesti u koju kliniku planirate.
O čemu se radi kod vas?
Sretno i javljaj nam se  :Smile:

----------


## kety4

> kety, dobrodošla!
> Po meni prvo kontaktiraj klinike, da odlučite čiji vam uvjeti bolje odgovaraju, jer kad će vam dr mpo ispunjavati zahtjev za upućivanje na liječenje mora navesti u koju kliniku planirate.
> O čemu se radi kod vas?
> Sretno i javljaj nam se


Hvala na dobrodošlici,
Kod mene je sve ok,mm dijagnoza azoospermija.
Bili kod dr mpo,odlučili se za Pronatal.
Kuda sada?
Javljamo se u Pronatal ili hzzo?
Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Možete se javiti u Pronatal, dogovoriti konzultacije, i paralelno slati zahtjev s liječničkom dokumentacijom na hzzo.
Ako treba pomoć, slobodno mi se obratiš i na mail  :Smile:

----------


## Nika 321

Šimten ima li što novoga kod vas? Imam pitanje za vas. Da li ste i kako riješili problem povrata novca za postupak na koji ste išli u Pronatal. Mi trebamo ići početkom veljače, imamo rješenje HZZO-a, ali u Pronatalu i dalje ne žele ćuti za HZZO nego žele da mi platimo postupak sami. Ako ste u mogućnosti javite se s novim informacijama, jer mislim da će nam svima trebati.

----------


## sejla

Nika, dok se ne javi šimten sa friškim info, budući da ste dobili odobrenje (nemojte zaboraviti produživati svakih 60 dana), po povratku iz Praga moguće je tražiti refundaciju troškova. I mi smo tako prošle godine, platili sami i onda nakon zahvata temeljem rješenja tražili povrat, i dobili ga kroz par mjeseci.

----------


## valiana

Jutrooooo!Pa dobro jel netko već dobio pozitivno rješenje od HZZO????

----------


## bmaric

Upravo sam zvala HZZO. Sve u svemu još uvijek sve stoji vezano za rješenja. Nemaju pojma kada će se to riješiti, nadaju se uskoro, ali za sada navodno ne šalju nikome rješenja, jedino onima kojima je odgovoreno ili će biti odgovoreno negativno.
Kažu da su neki dan dobili još nekakav dopis, koji je opet "zakomplicirao" situaciju...... (nije htjela reći o čemu se radi u tom dopisu)

Tako da svi mi koji još nismo dobili ništa od HZZO-a, možemo se za sada "nadati" pozitivnom rješenju, ali čekanje je do daljnjeg.

Ako netko ima nakavu vezu u HZZO-u, zamolila bih da pita u čemu se sada radi.

----------


## Nika 321

Bmaric, što znači ovo što si napisala: ''jedino onima kojima je odgovoreno ili će biti odgovoreno negativno'' za rješenja. Jer ja trebam svoje rješenje slati na produljenje, jer mi ističe 60 dana od izdavanja, pa me sve strah da mi ga neće produljiti.

----------


## Kadauna

ovo meni iskreno sve skupa djeluje kao odugovlačenje,   pa bi valjalo dalje vršiti pritisak cure, ne dajte se!

----------


## bmaric

> Bmaric, što znači ovo što si napisala: ''jedino onima kojima je odgovoreno ili će biti odgovoreno negativno'' za rješenja. Jer ja trebam svoje rješenje slati na produljenje, jer mi ističe 60 dana od izdavanja, pa me sve strah da mi ga neće produljiti.



Nika321, ako već imaš pozitivno rješenje, onda te ne treba biti strah, jer će ti ga sigurno produžiti.
To što sam napisala znači da jedino šalju rješenja onima, kojima odbijaju zahtjev, znači šalju negativna rješenja, a to može biti npr. zbog dobi žene ili zbog toga što smatraju da se liječenje može obaviti kod nas, i sl.
Nadam se da sam sada bar malo jasnija  :Wink:

----------


## AAL6

Što treba za produženje riješenja jer meni u siječnju izlazi 60 dana?
Molim pomoć!

----------


## Nika 321

AAL6, moraš samo par dana prije nego što ti istiće 60 dana poslati dopis u HZZO u Direkciju, moraš u dopisu staviti klasu i broj rješenja i napisati da nisi bila u mogućnosti realizirati svoje pravo u ovih 60 dana. 
Bmaric je u prethodnom postu napisala da će nam rješenja produžiti.
Mislim da će nam iz HZZO doći zaključak za produljenje.

Bmaric, hvala na gornjim informacijama.

----------


## florjan

> Hvala na dobrodošlici,
> Kod mene je sve ok,mm dijagnoza azoospermija.
> Bili kod dr mpo,odlučili se za Pronatal.
> Kuda sada?
> Javljamo se u Pronatal ili hzzo?
> Hvala


Bez suprugove bijopsije i vaše prohodnosti jajnika mislim da MPO spec. ne bude potpisao zahtjev, a i ukoliko i potpiše HZZO bez tih pregleda odbija postupke

----------


## florjan

Baš me zanima što će reći nama koji smo predali zahtjeve i uskoro istiće 60 dana od predaje, morati će dati pozitivno rješenje nema druge, a onda opet igra ona opcija sa vlastitim plaćanjem i traženjem povrata love, kaj ne?

----------


## valiana

Ja još uvijek čekam kažem od 27.9 svoje rješenje...da i baš me zanima što če napisati od kad je počelo teč...jel je rješeno 27.9 na komisiji...ah sretno nam i nadam se da čemo uskoro dočekati naša rješenja a zatim i naše bebice :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Jutro, evo jedno pozitivno rješenje je stiglo  :Very Happy:

----------


## AAL6

Nika321 hvala na informaciji!
Probat ću ići i sama platiti,a onda tražiti povrat!

----------


## Kadauna

> Jutro, evo jedno pozitivno rješenje je stiglo


dakle rjesenja stizu, tako i negativna (koja jako brzo dijele - naravno s nekim razlogom iako nisu godine zene).... ovo su ok vijesti - iako - jos nemamo slucaj da je par imao rjesenje HZZO-a, da je otisao u Prag na postupak, da je Prag odbio ih primiti na rjesenje nego samo uz placanje cashom, da je par to sam i platio, kasnije taj isti par trazio refundiranje od HZZO-a i taj refund i dobio. Mislim da to nije nemoguce, dapace, ali bih voljela da imamo jedan takav rjesen slucaj.

----------


## bmaric

bar nešto pozitivno u ovom svemu!
sejla, a koja je kod njih dijagnoza?

----------


## sejla

> bar nešto pozitivno u ovom svemu!
> sejla, a koja je kod njih dijagnoza?


Da, i ja sam se jako razveselila  :Smile:  Kod njih se radi o preuranjenoj menopauzi. Poslali su zahtjev negdje na ljeto.

----------


## maku

Bila sam u PFCu na embriotransferu. Receno mi je da ce biti u prirodnom ciklusu, ali mi je prvo ovulacija izazvana umjetno ovitrelle injekcijom, a nakon transfera sam dobila terapiju utrogestanom i estrofemom. Da li je koja imala isto iskustvo?
Inace, transfer je dobro prosao. Oba embrija prezivjela odmrzavanje, ostalo ih jos 6.

----------


## mare41

maku, to je bio fet, to nije umjetno izazvana ovulacija, štoperica ovitrelle služi samo za sazrijevanje folikula, da se može tempirati punkcija, a kopd feta transfer, a utrogestan je progesteron, inače ga prirodno luči žuto tijelo, estrofe, "drži" endometrij, to su sve hormoni koje prirodno posjedujemo, neki za fet ne daju utrogestan, s drugi da, sretno!

----------


## maku

> maku, to je bio fet, to nije umjetno izazvana ovulacija, štoperica ovitrelle služi samo za sazrijevanje folikula, da se može tempirati punkcija, a kopd feta transfer, a utrogestan je progesteron, inače ga prirodno luči žuto tijelo, estrofe, "drži" endometrij, to su sve hormoni koje prirodno posjedujemo, neki za fet ne daju utrogestan, s drugi da, sretno!


mare41, hvala na odgovoru. Zapravo mi je sve jasno vezano za folikule i žuto tijelo, samo sam očekivala da će ostati na tome da tijelo samo proizvede te hormone. Prije postupka bila sam u jednoj nasoj privatnoj klinici koja se bavi potpomognutom opodnjom na folikulometriji. Pitala sam kako oni rade, kaze doktorica najčešće bez ovitrella kad se radi o redovitim ciklusima, a utrogestane tada ne dodaju. Estrofem nije niti spominjala. Nemam ništa protiv mjera predostrožnosti, bitno samo da ne utječu negativno. Lakše mi je kad znam da je ta terapija uobičajena. Hvala još jednom, a evo oko nove godine ću javiti rezultat. Nadam se najljepšem poklonu  :Smile:

----------


## Lana77

Cao!Dugo nisam pisala...Sada u prvom mjesecu planiramo da idemo na ubacivanje zaledjenih embriona,a proslo je tri meseca od pobacaja,pa me interesuje kakav je sada protokol,koliko se boravi u Pragu,koja je terapija?Zelm puno srece onima koji putuju u Prag.

----------


## AAL6

Dobar dan da vam javim novosti iz PFC - a.
Mirna mi je javila da pregovaraju s hzoo. pa da se strpim malo kako ne bi platila i ne dobila povrat.
Zatražit ću produženje još 60dana.

----------


## TinTin

Hvala na informacijama (u vezi hzzo-a i ceske). 
Nadajmo se da ce opet bit sve po starom. Mislila sam kad udjemo u EU sve ce ic ko po loju a ono jos gore... 

poz svima

----------


## valiana

Evo ja danas opet zvala hzz da vidim gdje je više to moje rješenje.Kažu na putu na kućnu adresu e pa sad čekam... :Cekam:

----------


## PinaColada

> Evo ja danas opet zvala hzz da vidim gdje je više to moje rješenje.Kažu na putu na kućnu adresu e pa sad čekam...


Valiana sretno!

----------


## valiana

Nemrete vjerovat danas je konačno stiglo i moje pozitivno rješenjeeeeee :Very Happy: !Lijep božični poklon u svakom slučaju!

----------


## TinTin

Cestitam valiana...

puno srece

----------


## bmaric

super draga!!! eto božićni poklon pod bor  :Smile:

----------


## PinaColada

Evo da i ovdje prijavim malecnu betu <2  :Sad: (((

Svima vam zelim sve najljepse za Bozic i Novu godinu i da nam svima 2014 ispuni zelje i donese divne bejbije  :Wink:

----------


## AAL6

Toplo želimo da se Krist rodi i nastani u vašim srcima, a najviše od svega želimo vam mir, radost i ljubav, ono što je čovjeku najpotrebnije, i ono što dolazi samo od Boga... 
Sretan Božić svima!

----------


## mare77

Pozz cure !!! Sretan Božić svima

Treeebam pomoć....dobila sam protokol za veljaču. Krećem s Yasminom ali mi nije jasno dali s prvim danom menstruacije ili nakon što menstruacija prestane,danas mi je prvi dan. jel imao netko protokol s Yasminom???

----------


## Shadow2

> Pozz cure !!! Sretan Božić svima
> 
> Treeebam pomoć....dobila sam protokol za veljaču. Krećem s Yasminom ali mi nije jasno dali s prvim danom menstruacije ili nakon što menstruacija prestane,danas mi je prvi dan. jel imao netko protokol s Yasminom???



S prvim danom menstruacije.

----------


## sejla

Draga PinaColada, baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
vesele me pozitivna rješenja, jeeeej  :Very Happy: 
draga Shadow, kako si nam ti?  :Kiss: 
svima želim ugodne i lijepe blagdane  :Love:  (meni je najljepši poklon što mi je Ema počela govoriti mama i što je polako prohodala uz pridržavanje  :Zaljubljen: )

----------


## PinaColada

Mozda sam off topic, ali premda PFC ne radi do 6.1., a moja beta nije zadovoljavajuca, ja sam prema uputi dr. Sonje prekinula sa estrofemom i utrogestanom, i nakon 2 dana dobila m. Eh sad, trebam li ici na neku kontrolu kod ginekologa ili nesto koristiti od tableta, vitamina?? Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## mare41

pina, žao mi je, nema potrebe za nekim kontrolama, do slijedećeg pokušaja, bit će sretniji!

----------


## sara69

Pina, zao mi je.cestitam na pozitivnim resenjima,a svim ostalim da se sto prije rijesi.Maku imali novosti

----------


## makajica

Sretani i blagoslovljeni Božićni i novogodišnji blagdani svima ( s malim zakašnjenjem ) ! Pina colada jako mi je zao  :Sad:  !

----------


## maku

> Pina, zao mi je.cestitam na pozitivnim resenjima,a svim ostalim da se sto prije rijesi.Maku imali novosti


Ima ima.. Danas sam vadila betu 14dnt 240!

----------


## bmaric

maku, čestitam!!!

----------


## maku

> maku, čestitam!!!


Hvala  :Smile: 
Nadam se da ce i vas slijedeci put biti dobitan!

----------


## bmaric

hvala! uživaj!

----------


## valiana

Cure do kad je Mirna na godišnjem?u rješenju što sam dobila piše da moram što prije javit termin postupka... :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

Mirna se vraća iza Sv. tri kralja.
Oko toga ne brini. I meni je to pisalo u zadnjem rješenju, ali to će Mirna javiti HZZO-u.
A reci mi, jeli u rješenju što piše za plaćanje postupka?

----------


## valiana

Ha ha dobila sam ovaj put jakkko debelo rješenje i piše brdo nekih uredbi ali koliko sam shvatila sve je po starom...

----------


## kismet

Cure moje drage ( i pokoji dečko :D), želim Vam sve najbolje u predstojećoj godini, sve što si same želite uključivši naravno troznamenkaste bete, lagane trudnoće, brze porode i puno zvonkog smijeha vaše dječice u godinama koje slijede!

Puse  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## bmaric

cure, vidim da u novim rješenjima HZZO navodi obrazac odn. potvrdu E 112.
zna li tko od vas da li se u ovom slučaju taj obrazac odnosi na potpuno plaćanje postupka sa strane hzzo-a, ili ćemo morati sudjelovati u troškovima?

----------


## bmaric

Upravo sam vidjela u jednom Mirninom mail-u da se nas s ovim obrascem (E 112) prijavljuje kao češke pacijente. Ako je to to, onda ćemo izgleda sve što nije AIH i standardni IVF morati plaćati sami.

Ima li još tko da je dobio "novo" rješenje i da mu je ovako nešto navedeno?

----------


## Nika 321

Bmaric, ja sam se čula sa HZZO prije Božića i dobila odgovor otprilike baš takav. Rekli su mi da budemo spremni sudjelovati u plaćanju, ali se još nezna koliko. Još su me pitali imam li 39 i više godina ili manje od 39 godina. Jer su se za 39 i više godina dogovorili, a za mlađe od 39 su još u pregovorima s Česima. Ja trebam ići na postupak početkom veljače i oni kažu da će se do tada sve riješiti. Također se nezna ni da li će nam taj novac vratiti nazad s kojim ćemo sudjelovati. 
Tako sam ja shvatila taj razgovor. Zvat ću poslije 10.01. pa kad nešto saznam javim se.

----------


## Kadauna

Boze mili, da li ti znaci da ce se parovima koji imaj indikaciju za donaciju gameta a gdje zena mima 39 plus ukinuti lijecenje na teret HZZO-a u potpunosti u CZ? Pa dobro, jesu li oni normalni  i po kojoj osnovi?

Da li drugi pacijenti koji se trebaju lijeciti u HR (ne nuzno MPO) a to se lijecenje ne provodi u HR i koji bivaju poslani u inozemstvo na lijecenje isto tretiraju kao npr. belgijski pacijenti ili austrijski pa moraju participirati u troskovima ako je takav zakon u Belgiji ili Austriji?
*Ovo im ovako ne smije proci i dragi moji CZ pacijenti, ovo si ne mozete dopustiti - da vam hzzo placa samo obicni IVF u Ceskoj . ne i ICSI i ne i donaciju i ne kriopohranu i ne sve ono sto po ceskim regulativima nije pokriveno njihovim osiguranjem. Vi ste pacijenti Republike Hrvatske i ako je sve placeno, isto mora biti placeno i u inozemstvu. 

Netko je ranije napisao, organizirajte se, skupite lovu, dajte ovaj slucaj odvjetniku, mozda se nadje koji odvjetnik koji ti bi to i odradio "pro bono".

Ako se ovo obistini - ovo za vas i vase dzepove nece  biti dobro i bojim se da si mnogi to uopce nece moci priustiti - jer cete od postupka s doniranim jajnim stanicama dobiti mozda 1000 EUR placeno od HZZOa a ostatak od 3500 EUR cete morati sami snositi*  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

ono sto hocu reci, postupci u CZ se placaju samo do 39. godine zeninog zivota, ako se vas tretira kao cz pacijente, znaci li to da starije zene od 39 vise nece moci u placeni postupak u CZ?

----------


## Nika 321

Mislim da je ženama od 39 i više godina dogovoreno liječenje u Češkoj, a za mlađe od 39 su još u pregovorima.
Svima u 2014. želim ispunjenje svojih želja i snova!

----------


## Lana77

Zelim vam svima srecnu Novu godinu,puno,zdravlja,srece i puno beba :Smile: 
Do kada ne radi PFC klinika?Ja planiram u ovom mesecu na ubacivanje zaledjenih,pa kakva je terapija obicno?

----------


## prag

najprije želim sretan Božić i sretnu Novu godinu svima vama!
evo ja planiram na proljeće ponovno na FET pa pratim razvoj događaja oko HZZO. Kad eto s prvim danom nove godine loše vijesti...
koliko sam ja čačkala po net-u obrazac E112 ako mi predajemo u Češkoj onda to služi da pokrije trošak liječenja u Češkoj od našeg HZZO u onolikom iznosu koliko je dozvoljeno liječenje Čehinja u Češkoj. Međutim na ovoj stranici http://ec.europa.eu/social/main.jsp?catId=569&langId=hr sam našla da bi po logici naših prava u EU mi trebali dobiti od našeg HZZO sve ostalo na ruke ( tj onoliko koliko naš HZZO u tom slučaju pokriva), A po našem zakonu HZZO pokriva u cijelosti donaciju j.s. pa prema tome mi bi možda s obrazcem E112 dobili dio od HZZO direktno klinici, dio mi platimo a HZZO nam refundira?? što mislite? ja ću poslati najprije Pronatalu e-mail da mi napismeno odgovore razloge zašto nas ne primaju a onda ću se s tim obratiti na ovaj _EUROPE DIRECT kontakt._

----------


## prag

u svakom slučaju, ja razumijem klinike u Češkoj ( pogotovo ukoliko je neplaćanje se nagomilalo). Ali ne razumijem naše HZZO jer oni se oglušuju o naša prava, tj Zakon po kojem ukoliko u Hrvatskoj ne možemo ostvariti liječenje imamo pravo na liječenje u inozemstvu.,.Ja sam ekonomist po struci, ali ima li itko ovdje pravnik da se postavi pitanje kršenja naših prava? Ovi ''pregovori'' predugo traju i bojim se da samo dobijaju na vremenu i ''štede'' jer su tako uštedjeli i na štrajku liječnika. 
Ili da se obratimo kojim dnevnim novinama, televiziji??Tako se najbolje pokrenu stvari..

----------


## valiana

Da ja sam dobila pozitivno rješenje ali iskreno uopće ga ne kužim i sad čekam da nazovem hzzo i da mi sve objasne.Valjda če znat :Smile: !I da svima najsretnija nova godinica i da sve budemo trudnice uskoro!

----------


## bmaric

Prema onom što je Mirna napisala, nama će hzzo plaćati samo trošak koji se u CZ pokriva CZ pacijentima.
U tom rješenju kojeg sam ja vidjela (vidjela sam samo prvu stranicu) je navedeno ovako: 

_VII. A.A. obavezna je sudjelovati u pokriću dijela troškova zdravstvene zaštite sukladno odredbama Uredbe 883. i Uredbe 987. iz točke II (točka II glasi: A.A. odobrava se upućivanje na medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju za tu i tu metodu u PFC) izreke ovog rješenja.
VIII. Hrvatski zavod za zdravstevno osiguranje isplatit će naknadu troška prijevoza iz točke III. (ova točka se odnosi na putni troška žene) i IV. (točka se odnosi na putni trošak muža) izreke ovog rješenja u korist računa A.A.
IX. A.A. obavezna je u roku od 15 dana po povratku iz Praga dostaviti Direkciji otpusno pismo s prijevodom na hr. jezik, a u Područnoj službi Zavoda obaviti konačni obračun troškova prijevoza, uz prilog originalne dokumentacije o putovanju._

Ovo za mene ne izgleda da će oni iznos koji mi platimo klinici nama refundirati.

*S toga molim još jednom sve koji su dobili poz. rješenja da pogledaju što im točno piše, tj. da li svima piše ovo, tako da možemo reagirati.*

Ja svoje rješenje još čekam i svakako sam spremna opet pisati u HZZO, ali ne mogu dok mi rješenje ne stigne, jer nemam na što priložiti prigovor.


U svakom slučaju, želim Vam sretnu i plodnu Novu godinu!

----------


## Sela

Cure,sretna vam i plodna 2014 godina,nadam se da ce sve ove birokratske zavrzlame i nejasnoce rijesiti u vasu korist!

----------


## prag

valiana, molim te čim dobiješ pojašnjenje od HZZO da nam javiš na forumu! ili prepiši nam što točno piše u tvom rješenju...je li snosiš dio troškova ili hzzo pokriva, nisam ni ja pravnik ali prije je jasno pisalo HZZO pokriva liječenje u cijelosti i pacijent nije obavezan participirati u troškovima...
kad bi netko imao rješenje ili od PFC ili Pronatala jasno i razumljivo napismeno da nam HZZO ne pokriva u cijelosti liječenje onda bi smo mogli nešto pokrenuti, nekome se žaliti..
ponavljam nisam pravnik ali ako po našem zakonu je država obavezna snositi troškove liječenja u cijelosti u inozemstvu( ako ti to ne mogu pružiti u HR) onda nam krše naša prava.
isto tako napominjem ovu stranicu Europske komisije o našim pravima..međutim nemam kome pisati, ni HZZO ni E.komisiji kad još nisam ni predala zahtjev a niti ima tko od vas cura s dokumentom crno na bijelo kaže da nemamo prava. čini mi se tapkanje u mraku..svi nešto čekamo, čekamo..zašto dopuštamo da nas vozaju..
ja sam poslala e-mail Pronatalu da mi napismeno kažu što je razlog zašto ne primaju pacijente i kako će ubuduće se snositi troškovi. Kako su na godišnjem do 7..1. neću imati odgovor. 
kad budem imala od njih nešto konkretno javim a onda ćemo dalje poduzeti nešto..
i da..ja idem na FET..400 eura za njega izdovojiti nije puno ali nije ni malo u današnja vremena..a tko bi mi danas skupio 4500 eura, koliko je stajao ET...

----------


## little ivy

lijep pozdrav svima i zelim vam sretnu i najsretniju novu godinu. 
dugo nisam pisala ovuda ne imajući što napisat,pratim sve i nadam se da će se sve s rješenjima i plačanjima uskoro riješiti u pozitivnom smislu. 

i tako za pocetak nove godine zelim podjeliti s vama i lijepe vijesti tako da nam svima godina pozitivno krene. mi smo isli u prag sredinom prosinca o svom trosku,prvi put....i evo imamo pozitivnu betu  :Smile:  iskreno jos ne mogu sve to vjerovat i jos je sve nekako rano i friško,nadam se da ce se sve dalje odvijati kako treba i da ce ovo stvarno biti nasa godina.
s pozitivom u srcu nadam se da ce te svi imati srece u godini pred nama...... kiss

----------


## makajica

little ivy ! konačno malo lijepih vijesti ! Čestitke od srca I  držimo fige za dalje !

----------


## TinTin

od 7. mj. cekam rjesenje za FET u PFC-u, sada ispada da cu si mozda sama placat, ne kuzim zasto onda toliko odugovlace??? 
I tocno prag sve sto pises, zakon o potpomognutoj se nije mijenjao od 2012. tako da bi za nas trebalo ostat sve isto a kako ce si oni to organizirat ne zanima me...
Jel netko dobio pozitivno rjesenje na FET?

----------


## Nika 321

Ja imam rješenje u kojem to sve stoji što je Bmaric napisala, a izdano mi je 18.10.2013. godine. Još u rješenju piše da se te uredbe primjenjuju od 01.07.2013. od kada smo ušli u EU.

----------


## mare41

ivy, naježila sam se :Smile: , čestitam, uživaj i javljaj nam novosti

----------


## Nika 321

[QUOTE=bmaric;2544794]Prema onom što je Mirna napisala, nama će hzzo plaćati samo trošak koji se u CZ pokriva CZ pacijentima.
U tom rješenju kojeg sam ja vidjela (vidjela sam samo prvu stranicu) je navedeno ovako: 

_VII. A.A. obavezna je sudjelovati u pokriću dijela troškova zdravstvene zaštite sukladno odredbama Uredbe 883. i Uredbe 987. iz točke II (točka II glasi: A.A. odobrava se upućivanje na medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju za tu i tu metodu u PFC) izreke ovog rješenja.
VIII. Hrvatski zavod za zdravstevno osiguranje isplatit će naknadu troška prijevoza iz točke III. (ova točka se odnosi na putni troška žene) i IV. (točka se odnosi na putni trošak muža) izreke ovog rješenja u korist računa A.A.
IX. A.A. obavezna je u roku od 15 dana po povratku iz Praga dostaviti Direkciji otpusno pismo s prijevodom na hr. jezik, a u Područnoj službi Zavoda obaviti konačni obračun troškova prijevoza, uz prilog originalne dokumentacije o putovanju._

Ja imam takvo rješenje koje sam dobila 18.10.2013. godine. Još piše u rješenju da se te Uredbe provode od 01.07.2013. od kada smo ušli u EU.

----------


## valiana

Da cure zvala sam i dobila hzzo jučer ali oni još ništa neznaju i rekla je gospođa da se strpim i da čekam!Do kad neznam...da dobila sam pozitivno rješenje ali sad još moram dobiti nadopunu rješenja s točnim datumom postupka i tek onda oni šalju u kliniku e112 i tek onda možemo u postupak,napominjem ni dalje PFC NE PRIMA PACIJENTE!Moraju još sredit papire.Eto to je odgovor!U rješenju je hrpa nekih uredbi i ja se ne kužim ak tko zna više ja mu kopiram rješenje!

----------


## AAL6

Evo i mene. Za sada nema nikakvih velikih promjena osim Mirninog e-maila iz PFC od 21. 12. da se situacija riješava i da se strpim. 
_"Trenutno smo u pregovorima sa HZZO. Ako želite njihovu potporu, bolje je pričekati da se rješi suradnja."_
U utorak ću poslati zahtjev za produženje pozitivnog riješenja i strpiti se do veljače, a ako ništa krenuti sama s stimulacijom i platiti insiminaciju.
Osim toga dobila sam i obavijest iz HZOO o prihvaćenoj E 112 iz srpnja ove godine. Čekam Mirnu da vidim što to njima znači jer je u privitku  i češki prijevod.
Jeli tko od vas to dobio?

----------


## little ivy

mare...makajica...hvala na lijepim željama  :Wink: 
još nam to sve nije leglo...laganini,javim se

----------


## sos15

Little ivy, 

Cestitam od srca, suborko moja! :Smile: 

Sve me trudnoce obraduju, ali azoo su mi posebno drage! Nek dalje bude skolski!

----------


## little ivy

thanks  :Kiss:

----------


## PinaColada

Ivy iskrene cestitke!

Please help: da li neka od vas ima dg.rana menopauza, tj. pored svim problemcica, menzes ne stize sam od sebe, jedino uz pomoc tabletica....
Nakon neupjelog prvog et koji je radjen pocetkom 12. mjeseca, iz PFC su mi javili da trebam piti Cyclo progynovu i izazvati jos 3 ciklusa?!?!? pa tek u trecem mjesecu poceti sa estofemom i pripremom za ubacivanje smrzlica  :Razz: 

da li ste imale istu/slicnu situaciju i da li je bas  toliko potrebno imati pauzu izmedju 2 transfera  :Sad: (( poludicu!

----------


## đurđa76

ja sam bila na cycloprogynovi jer mi inače nikako ne bi došla menstruacija
a šta da ti kažem,strpljen-spašen,moja preporuka ti je ako si se odlučila za PFC da jednostavno prepustiš njima što i kako,oni znaju što treba,vjeruj u njih,meni se isplatilo!!!!
sretno

----------


## hulija

Jas piev mikroginon zbog cisti sto imav pred icsi

----------


## valiana

Mirna mi se javila i rkla da još moram čekat da se rješe problemi oko plačanja s hzzo i da se nada da če uskoro sve biti rješeno :Very Happy:

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Drage moje samo bih vas pitala znate li kad žena ima pravo na donorsku jajnu stanicu?

----------


## Inesz

Antisirik,
ako je dijagnoza i/ili anamneza žene takva da upućuje u bezizglednost uspjeha liječenja s vlastitom stanicom, liječnik sibspecijalist humane reprodukcije može preporučiti nastavak liječenja donacijom jajne stanice. Ranije su takvu preporuku mogli dati mpo liječnici  iz državnih bolnica kod koji se pacijentica liječi. Odnedavno takvu preporuku mogu dati samo liječnici iz Petrove koja  je postala referentni centar za mpo.

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Hvala Inesz!

----------


## prag

[QUOTE=Inesz;2548697]Antisirik,
ako je dijagnoza i/ili anamneza žene takva da upućuje u bezizglednost uspjeha liječenja s vlastitom stanicom, liječnik sibspecijalist humane reprodukcije može preporučiti nastavak liječenja donacijom jajne stanice. Ranije su takvu preporuku mogli dati mpo liječnici  iz državnih bolnica kod koji se pacijentica liječi. Odnedavno takvu preporuku mogu dati samo liječnici iz Petrove koja  je postala referentni centar za mpo.[/QUOTE

Joj ja nisam onda u tijeku..nije valjda da samo Petrova sada daje potvrde?? to vrijedi za cijelu HR? ovo je kao trčanje s preprekama..nikad im kraja...

----------


## valiana

Prag isparazni pretinac!!!

----------


## tikica_69

da, Petrova daje potvrde.... na žalost....

----------


## Vlatka35

kad govorite o potvrdi, dal mislite na zahtjev koji treba popunit specijalist za MPO? Zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu?

----------


## TinTin

o kakvoj se to potvrdi radi...  da li ta potvrda treba i za fet?

----------


## valiana

Potvrda tj zahtjev vam treba za sve vezano za Prag!Da i za fet!

----------


## TinTin

jutros sam zvala hzzo, jos uvijek nista, cekaju Cehe da odluce kako dalje jer kazu da je u Ceskoj zakon manje liberalan nego nas te da i one koje su dobile pozitivna rjesenja ne mogu dobit termin dok se sve skupa ne rijesi...  rekli su da nazovom krajem sijecnja pocetkom veljace, ocekuju da ce do tada bit rijeseno...

----------


## Kadauna

Ljudi moji, pa vi već mjesecima ne možete u postupke!? 

Točno je, pozitivna rješenja u ovom trenutku ne znače gotovo ništa

----------


## prag

Pročitam što su TInTinu rekli iz HZZO a onda otvorim e-mail i vidim odgovor iz Pronatala...evo drage moje copy/paste cijelog pisma od MArine..ne trebam ni reći da je sad jasno kako nas HZZO zavlači i laže..

Postovana Gdjo 
izvinjavam se za kasniji odgovor , bila sam na godišnjem odmoru.
Na žalost jos uvek ne primamo pacijente koji imaju odobrenje od HZZO.Da  bi informacija bila tačnija , mozete doci na postupak kada god Vam to odgovara 
ali biste morali platiti celokupan iznos na klinici.Nakon toga , možete probati refundirati troškove od vašeg Zavoda za osiguranje….
Hrvatski Závod ima dugovanje prema Sanatoriumu Pronatal koje nije rešio od jula meseca i dok se taj iznos ne plati , na zalost ne mozemo primati njihovo garantno pismo.

Duboko verujem da ce se ovaj nesporazum ubrzo rešiti i da cemo  i dalje saradjivati na vaše i naše  zadovoljstvo.

Problem je nastao od kada je Hrvatska ušla u EU.Postoje dve mogucnosti :

1.) da ce  sve ostati  kao sto je bilo do sada.To znaci da Hzzo placa vaše troskove.
2.) Druga opcija je ova dole ispod:
da pacijent  sa formularom E 112/S2
mora da se lično registruje u nekom od čeških osiguravajucih zavoda , od kojih ce dobiti potvrdu 
o registraciji sa dodjeljenim ličnim brojem osiguranika, pod kojim ce se iskazivati.Sa tim registarskim 
brojem mora se lično prijaviti na kliniku gdje je planirana terapija .Klinika ima obavezu najprije ciklus 
potpomognute oplodnje registrirati kod češkog osiguravajuceg zavoda,  koji mora izdati potvrdu  da 
će planirana terapija biti plaćena. Tek na temelju odobrenja može se poceti sa terapijom.
To je komplicirana procedura,  kroz koju  moraju ( po zakonu ) da prodju kako svi češki pacijenti  tako 
i parovi iz Hrvatske .Od ulaska u EU niti jedan hrvatski  par ovaj proces nije apsolvirao .
Ako hrvatski osiguranici ne ispune uslove za osiguranje po češkim propisima je nepohodno da 
cjelokupan iznos postupka  plate sopstvenim sredstvima i nakon toga , eventualno, zatraže 
refundaciju troškova u Hrvatskoj , u skladu sa hrvatskim zakonima. 

Ceški osigurajuci závod ima svoja pravila i uslove pod kojim funkcionise i svi pacijenti ,uključujuci i one koji dolaze iz  Hrvatske se moraju njima prilagoditi.

Sanatorium Pronatal je bezbroj puta slao sve te informacije i obaveštenja HZZO-u ali nismo dobili nikakav odgovor .Konstantno nam šalju garantna pisma koja za sada 
ništa ne znače dok ne reše svoje dugovanje.

možete doci kada god Vam to odgovara , postupak je isti kao i prošli put.Cena FET-a je 450€.

Nadam se da ce sve rešiti u najkracem vremenskom periodu i da cemo nastaviti saradnju sa HZZO kao i do sada.Rešenje je u njihovim rukama.

Puno pozdrava
Marina
JUDr. Marina Mišković

----------


## marijakr

Strasnoo_O

----------


## bmaric

Eto, ovo nam je sada prilika da i mi s naše strane stisnemo HZZO.

Prag, molim te pitaj gđu. Mišković, da li bi njima bilo ok da njen dopis priložimo dopisu za HZZO, koji bi ja rado opet poslala, jer sada imamo crno na bijelo da je problem u plaćanju a i u zakonskim odredbama.

Isto je pitaj da li bi bilo ok da ovaj dopis damo i u medije.
Mislim da je to jedini način na stisnemo HZZO da se cijela situacija pokrene i da se uz malo sreće odluči za našu dobrobit.

----------


## valiana

Sramota!I šta nam vrijede ova pozitivna rješenja onda?Jaa sam poslala mail Mirni s upitom jel ima kakvih novosti ali još čekam odgovor.Cure moramo u akciju sad stvarno više nemamo što čekati!

----------


## meki

Ovo je PRESTRAŠNO!!!!!!!...dovoljno smo svi kažnjeni sa problemom neplodnosti,dosta nas je ne zaposlenih pa sad još i ovo!!!kako molim da imamo više strpljenja za ova prepucavanja i laži od strane HZZO-a....kako da skupimo par tisuća eura za postupke kad mnogi jedva sklapaju kraj s krajem..kad smo puni kredita..a naše vladajuće to ne zanima bitno je da oni imaju najbolju medicinsku skrb i liječnike iz inozemstva..i da im je najveća briga kakvu kožu mora imati unutrašnjost njihovih auta!!!!!užasno sam revoltirana pa sam možda i previše nadrobila ali para mi krenula na uši čitajući sve ovo!!!!!

----------


## valiana

Mi da imamo novaca nebi sigurno čekali da nam se hzzo smiluje..ovak smo osuđeni na njihovu milost i nemilost!

----------


## inada

da li mi netko može reći koja je cijena, otprilike, za donaciju jajnih stanica, bez lijekova. i koja klinika u češkoj

----------


## mare41

inada, pogledaj prvu stranicu ove teme, sve piše, a i u mom linku se spominju klinike

----------


## inada

vidjela sam kad sam već napisala post. hvala ti.

----------


## Kadauna

kako misliš bez lijekova? Donorica mora primati lijekove kako bi mogla dobiti više j.s. i donirati ih. Stoga ne može bez lijekova. Mislim da ti je cijena oko 4000 EUR, ali nek se iskusnije cure jave. 

I inada, zašto bi ti išla u donaciju, koja vam je dijagnoza?

----------


## inada

Jos mi nitko nije spomenuo donaciju,ali nakon 3ivf-a bez transfera pocela sam razmisljat o toj opciji. Dobijem najvise 4js od kojih se nijedna ne oplodi ili se oplodi pa propadnf.na svakom otpusnom pise atrezija . Ne znam mo9da nije pogodena stimulacija,tajming stoprice.. ili su mi js toliko lose... nemam neku posebnu dijagnozu

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Vidim da nam ide s HZZO...
Citam, ali ne pisem, jer nemam nista pametno reci
Zamolila bih da mi se javi na pp ili mail  misspremanga@hotmail.com tko ide u PFC, treba mi pokupiti nesto
Unaprijed hvala

----------


## bmaric

Znam da ovo nije tema za objavu nekakvih "gluposti", ali "inspirirana" stanjem s HZZO-om, ovo jednostavno moram objaviti, jer točno opisuje našu državu, stanje i život u njoj.
Nadam se da administratori ovo neće odmah izbrisati  :Wink: 

_ČLANAK JEDNOG AMERIČKOG NOVINARA O HRVATSKOJ:

"Ima na Balkanu jedna zemlja, koja graniči sama sa sobom.
Gdje žive najljepše žene, a natalitet opada.
Gdje nezaposleni najviše rade, gdje na najplodnijoj zemlji žive
ljudi koji gladuju.
Gdje vlakovi kasne po redu vožnje.
Gdje svi igraju nogomet, a pobjeđuju u vaterpolu, rukometu ili
tenisu.
Gdje svi žure na posao, a niko ne stiže na vrijeme.
Gdje osmosatno radno vrijeme traje dvanaest sati.
Gdje je zdravstvo besplatno, a liječenje skupo.
Gdje su novinari slobodni da napišu što god im se naredi.
Gdje je svjetska kriza dobila državljanstvo.
Gdje su javne nabave tajne, a državne tajne javne.
Gdje se ratovi nikad ne završavaju.
Gdje se povijest ponavlja svaki dan.
Gdje su najbogatiji oni koji nikad nisu radili.
Gdje je strana valuta uzeta za domaću.
Gdje ljudi svetkuju, a psuju Boga.
Gdje pametne zbog nerazumijevanja proglašavaju luđacima, a luđake
sposobnima.
Gdje nepismeni pišu povijest.
Gdje su zakoni nezakoniti, a anarhija normalno stanje.
Gdje vlast prezire građane kao neželjene svjedoke.
Gdje se živi od budućnosti, jer na sadašnjost nemaju pravo.
Gdje se svako svakome smješka, a nitko nikome ne želi dobro.
Gdje sudski postupci traju duže od života.
Gdje su samo poplave način navodnjavanja zemljišta.
Gdje prizivaju diktatora, a demokraciju smatraju porezom na budale.
Gdje smatraju da će zemlja više napredovati ako što više
nazaduje.
Gdje nisi normalan, ako ne poludiš.
Gdje živiš samo zato da bi umro.
Gdje je vrijeme beskonačno, a glupost besmrtna..."_


Nadam se da ste se bar malo nasmijali  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

inada, mi smo u Pronatalu donaciju platili 4500 E, mislim da je u pfc nešto jeftinije. Ako bilo kako mogu pomoći, slobodno mi pišeš i na mail  :Smile:  sretno u planiranju  :Love:

----------


## Inesz

> Jos mi nitko nije spomenuo donaciju,ali nakon 3ivf-a bez transfera pocela sam razmisljat o toj opciji. Dobijem najvise 4js od kojih se nijedna ne oplodi ili se oplodi pa propadnf.na svakom otpusnom pise atrezija . Ne znam mo9da nije pogodena stimulacija,tajming stoprice.. ili su mi js toliko lose... nemam neku posebnu dijagnozu


donaciju bi vam trebao preporučiti liječnik  ako želite da vam troškove snosi HZZO. ali u tom slučaju morate proći široku obradu, napraviti velik broj pretraga. koliko sam shvatila iz tvojih postova, prošli ste već 3 postupka s izrazito lošom reakcijom na stimulaciju i niste uspjeli imati embriotransfer niti jednog embrija, dok ti istovremeno ne znaš koliki ti je FSH, amh i druge relevantne vrijednosti hormnona.

predlažm ti da najprije da se sama educiraš i informiraš, istovremeno da promijeniš kliniku i dok čekaš red za neku drugu državnu bolnicu da odeš na konzultacije kod nekog  mpo privatnika.

----------


## inada

inesz, upravo tako,dobro si shvatila našu situaciju.
trenutno sam u razmatranju da promjenim kliniku,definitivno...
uzela sam si godinu dana bez mpo-a i sad trebam krenuti dalje u nove borbe

----------


## Argente

inada, ako sam dobro skužila iz tvog potpisa, imali ste samo jedan postupak po novom zakonu? I taj je isto bio stimulirani?

----------


## inada

da sva tri su bila stimulirana, 2 po starom zakonu, a jedan po novom (dugi protokol), što znači da mogu još 3 puta u stimulirani i 2 prirodni.
nisam godinu dana forum otvarala ni razmišljala o mpo, onak baš sam brijala nešto drugo, i puno toga sam i zaboravila.
uglavnom danas sam se naručila u drugu kliniku,vg, do sad sam bila u petr., pa čemo vidjeti šta će nam tamo reći. htjela sam se samo raspitati za donaciju, jer mislim da ako nastavim i dalje tako loše jajne stanice imati, jedino mi još ona ostaje. ali onak nekak nemam baš snage za sve te borbe ponovo, moram se prisilit.... znate i same kako je kad stalno neki neuspjeh, meni bi i negativna beta bila uspjeh.

----------


## prag

drage moje 
stigao je dopis doc Mardešića prema HZZO u kojem na 2 strane sve piše crno na bijelo. Sve ono što mi je nekidan poslala MArina sad piše s potpisom dr Mardešića. 
Žao mi je da ne mogu ovdje ''dići''dokument ili ne znam kako pa da sve pročitate ...uglavnom šaljem ga bmaric pa će ona se obratiti HZZO-u pa ćemo vidjeti što će se očitovati. Problem su dugovi i to što HZZO inzistira na obrascu 112 a to je komplicirana procedura ( već je Marina opisala kako je to nepovoljno za nas strance ).
MOžda da damo i u medije??

----------


## florjan

Tužan pozdrav svima  :Sad: 

Nažalost u novoj godini sve po starom, ništa se ne rješava i svi smo i dalje na čekanju, nama je 60 dana za dobivanje rješenja prošlo 24.12.2013. i nadali smo se da će se u 1mj. nešto riješiti ali ništa.
Slažem se da je vrijeme da se krene u medije i sa tužbom jer ovako će ljeto stići za čas i 2014 će proletjeti.
Da li netko zna po kojem zakonu ili pravilniku je HZZO dužan izdati rješenje u roku 60 dana (da ne kopam i tražim bez veze) jer mi moramo krenuti od tuda, a sa svakom daljnjom zajedničkom akcijom se u potpunosti slažemo i popisujemo je.

----------


## bmaric

prag, poslala sam ti moj prv mail, pa mi ga tamo pošalji, a ja ću ovaj vikend sjesti i složiti dopis za HZZO. Ovaj put ga šaljem poštom preporučeno s povratnicom, tako da i od njih dobijem odgovor na službenom dopisu, a onda možemo u medije.

----------


## florjan

> Tužan pozdrav svima 
> 
> Nažalost u novoj godini sve po starom, ništa se ne rješava i svi smo i dalje na čekanju, nama je 60 dana za dobivanje rješenja prošlo 24.12.2013. i nadali smo se da će se u 1mj. nešto riješiti ali ništa.
> Slažem se da je vrijeme da se krene u medije i sa tužbom jer ovako će ljeto stići za čas i 2014 će proletjeti.
> Da li netko zna po kojem zakonu ili pravilniku je HZZO dužan izdati rješenje u roku 60 dana (da ne kopam i tražim bez veze) jer mi moramo krenuti od tuda, a sa svakom daljnjom zajedničkom akcijom se u potpunosti slažemo i popisujemo je.


Redom članci zakona po kojima nam voljena Hrvatska krši prava:

Ustav republike Hrvatske 

Članak 58
Svakom se jamči pravo na zdravstvenu zaštitu u skladu sa zakonom.


PRAVILNIK O PRAVIMA, UVJETIMA I NAČINU KORIŠTENJA ZDRAVSTVENE ZAŠTITE U INOZEMSTVU 
Interni pročišćeni tekst obuhvaća Pravilnik o pravima, uvjetima i načinu korištenja zdravstvene zaštite u inozemstvu ( "Narodne novine" broj 50/09.) te njegove izmjene i dopune objavljene u „Narodnim novinama“ broj 118/09., 4/10. 13/10. 14/10., 1/11., 31/11., 93/11. i 145/11. u kojima je naznačeno njihovo stupanje na snagu, te ispravak Pravilnika objavljen u „Narodnim novinama“ broj 16/11.

Članak 21. stavak 3
(1) Osiguranoj osobi može se odobriti pravo na upućivanje na liječenje u inozemnu zdravstvenu ustanovu zbog liječenja urođenih anomalija, provođenja transplantacijskih programa, te liječenja zloćudnih bolesti, uključujući pretraživanje međunarodnih registara dobrovoljnih davalaca koštane srži ako se potrebno liječenje ne može provesti u ugovornim zdravstvenim ustanovama u Republici Hrvatskoj, a može se uspješno provesti u inozemstvu. 
(2) Pod liječenjem u smislu stavka 1. ovog članka smatraju se dijagnostički i terapijski postupci, operacijski zahvati uključujući i transplantacije organa koje se ne mogu provesti u ugovornim zdravstvenim ustanovama u Republici Hrvatskoj, bolničko i ambulantno liječenje, kontrolni pregledi, te dijagnostičke pretrage krvi i tkiva. 
(3) Iznimno, osiguranim osobama može se odobriti upućivanje u inozemnu zdravstvenu ustanovu zbog liječenja bolesti koje nisu obuhvaćene stavkom 1. ovog članka ako se potrebno liječenje ne može provesti u ugovornim zdravstvenim ustanovama u Republici Hrvatskoj, a može se uspješno provesti u inozemstvu.

I rok za izdavanje rješenja 60 dana, a mislim da je to prvo od kuda svako individualno može krenuti ovisno što na njemu piše kao obrazloženje.

Zakon o općem upravnom postupku

Članak 101. stavak2
(1) Službena osoba dužna je u slučajevima neposrednog rješavanja na zahtjev stranke rješenje donijeti i dostaviti ga stranci bez odgode, a najkasnije u roku od 30 dana od dana podnošenja urednog zahtjeva.
(2) Službena osoba dužna je u slučajevima vođenja ispitnog postupka na zahtjev stranke rješenje donijeti i dostaviti ga stranci najkasnije u roku od 60 dana od dana podnošenja urednog zahtjeva.
(3) Ako službena osoba u propisanom roku ne donese rješenje i dostavi ga stranci, stranka ima pravo izjaviti žalbu, odnosno pokrenuti upravni spor.

----------


## florjan

Te još jedan zakon ali neznam da li HZZO spada pod ovaj zakon u vezi njihovog skrivanja informacija i rokova davanja istih

ZAKON O PRAVU NA PRISTUP INFORMACIJAMA (NN 172/03)

----------


## valiana

Ovi zakoni su na papiru ok a u praksi niš od toga!Ja sam svoj zahtjev predala oko 20,9 rješen je 27.9 a dobila ga na kućnu adresu 24.12.Tako da ga sad gledam i plačem od muke!Zvala sam par puta hzzo oni uopće ne spomijnu da nisu platili klinikama već da se moraju zakoni uskladit i da to moramo čekati!Eto ja čekam...i igram loto pa da vidim kaj bu me prije pogodilo! :Laughing:

----------


## florjan

Znam da se u praksi zakona nažalost nitko ne pridržava ali mislim da su temelj za tužbu, pa lagano sastavit i tjerat sud, prvo sve naše a onda i Strasbourg, pa ako ništa drugo moralna satisfakcija.

Mi predali zahtjev 24.09. i još ništa, zovemo stalno za rješenje i pokušavamo ga dobiti, vidjeti što piše. Ne gine nam pokušati otići o svome trošku i tražiti povrat novca po tom rješenju 
samo se treba još posavjetovati malo sa pravnikom u vezi svih tih zakona, ne znam što nam drugo preostaje, od rješavanja ovoga sljedećh min. godinu dana sigurno ništa (daj Bože da sam u krivu).  :Sad:

----------


## valiana

Ma naravno nema predaje treba sve pokušati.Pitala sam ja za soluciju plati pa če hzzo vratit...kaže gospođa teško..nema hzzo novaca tako da dobro razmislite...Sretno u svakom slučaju

----------


## Kadauna

> Te još jedan zakon ali neznam da li HZZO spada pod ovaj zakon u vezi njihovog skrivanja informacija i rokova davanja istih
> 
> ZAKON O PRAVU NA PRISTUP INFORMACIJAMA (NN 172/03)



naravno da ovaj zakon vrjedi i za HZZO, napiši pismo HZZO-u, stavi medije u CC i da vidiš da će ti odgovor stići u zadanom roku. Ali morate naučiti izaći iz svoje ljušture, napisati puno ime i prezime, čak za početak ne moraš stavljati medije, to u drugom koraku. Samo naprijed, već iskreno puno predugo čekate da netko drugi za vas napravi neke stvari, ne bude nitko osim vas kojih se ovo sve skupa tiče, koji ste oštećeni

----------


## Kadauna

> Ovi zakoni su na papiru ok a u praksi niš od toga!Ja sam svoj zahtjev predala oko 20,9 rješen je 27.9 a dobila ga na kućnu adresu 24.12.Tako da ga sad gledam i plačem od muke!Zvala sam par puta hzzo oni uopće ne spomijnu da nisu platili klinikama već da se moraju zakoni uskladit i da to moramo čekati!Eto ja čekam...i igram loto pa da vidim kaj bu me prije pogodilo!



od čekanja Vailiana se stvarni neće mijenjati, djelujte!

----------


## bmaric

*florjan*, ako sam dobro zapamtila, u pravilniku HZZO-a piše da oni ne refundiraju trošak liječenja, ako hzzo nije izdao svoje rješenje. ako ste odlučili ići o svom trošku, a nemate rješenje u ruci, u kojem je navedeno da vraćaju ili plaćaju cijeli trošak postupka, onda se odmah sada pomiri s tim da te novce nećeš vidjeti.

ja još čekam da mi prag pošalje službeni dopis iz pronatala, gdje je cijela problematika navedena (*kadauna*, budem ti ga poslala na mail čim ga dobijem) i razmišljam odmah uključiti medije u sve ovo, jer nema smisla uopće više čekati.

ako ima još koji zakon, koji je vezan za nas, a koji se tiče ove problematike, napišite mi ga, jer bi htjela prikupiti sve informacije, koje opravdavaju naš potez.

----------


## prag

poslano bmaric!

cure evo i copy/paste s stranice europske komisije...

Ako nije riječ o iznenadnom liječenju, tj.liječenje je već predviđeno i ono predstavlja razlog Vašeg putovanja u inozemstvo, postoje dva moguća scenarija: liječenje u bolnici i nebolničko liječenje .
U slučaju *bolničkog liječenja,* Vaša ustanova za zdravstveno osiguranje gotovo uvijek će od Vas zahtijevati traženje odobrenja.  Troškovi će biti pokriveni sukladno pravilima države članice u kojoj Vam je liječenje pruženo. Ako su ti uvjeti manje povoljni od uvjeta koje Vam pruža Vaše zdravstveno osiguranje, razlika će Vam biti nadoknađena.  Ako niste ishodili odobrenje, Vaši troškovi liječenja neće biti automatski pokriveni. Po povratku možete tražiti povrat troškova, ali ne postoji jamstvo da će Vaš zahtjev biti odobren.
U slučaju nebolničkog liječenja, također morate zatražiti odobrenje prije odlaska u drugu državu i tada imate pravo na korištenje istih jamstava.  Također možete uštedjeti na odobrenju i putovanju izravnim odlaskom u zemlju u kojoj želite da Vam bude pruženo liječenje i tražiti nadoknadu troškova po povratku. Troškovi Vašeg liječenja bit će podmireni sukladno pravilima države u kojoj se nalazi Vaša ustanova za zdravstveno osiguranje.


DA SE OBRATIMO I NJIMA??

----------


## valiana

E sad sam živčana!Sve da sutra kažu možeš u Prag ja opet puna cista janici se skoro ne vide.Eto stvarno da čovijek posijedi od muke!

----------


## florjan

> poslano bmaric!
> 
> cure evo i copy/paste s stranice europske komisije...
> 
> Ako nije riječ o iznenadnom liječenju, tj.liječenje je već predviđeno i ono predstavlja razlog Vašeg putovanja u inozemstvo, postoje dva moguća scenarija: liječenje u bolnici i nebolničko liječenje .
> U slučaju *bolničkog liječenja,* Vaša ustanova za zdravstveno osiguranje gotovo uvijek će od Vas zahtijevati traženje odobrenja.  Troškovi će biti pokriveni sukladno pravilima države članice u kojoj Vam je liječenje pruženo. Ako su ti uvjeti manje povoljni od uvjeta koje Vam pruža Vaše zdravstveno osiguranje, razlika će Vam biti nadoknađena.  Ako niste ishodili odobrenje, Vaši troškovi liječenja neće biti automatski pokriveni. Po povratku možete tražiti povrat troškova, ali ne postoji jamstvo da će Vaš zahtjev biti odobren.
> U slučaju nebolničkog liječenja, također morate zatražiti odobrenje prije odlaska u drugu državu i tada imate pravo na korištenje istih jamstava.  Također možete uštedjeti na odobrenju i putovanju izravnim odlaskom u zemlju u kojoj želite da Vam bude pruženo liječenje i tražiti nadoknadu troškova po povratku. Troškovi Vašeg liječenja bit će podmireni sukladno pravilima države u kojoj se nalazi Vaša ustanova za zdravstveno osiguranje.
> 
> 
> DA SE OBRATIMO I NJIMA??


Oprosti može link direktno na stranicu, tražim po netu ali nikako da neđem ovo što si navela  :Bye:

----------


## Charlie

Ako imate nedoumica vezano za tumacenje svojih prava ili ostvarivanja svojih prava, vezano za suradnju izmedju zemalja EU, mozete poslati upit na "my europe advice" - nadjite tu stranicu na internetu i detaljno opisite situaciju (sa sto vise detalja jer nema kasnijeg nadopisivanja), odgovore sluzbenici mislim Europske komisije u roku od 7 dana, s uputama; ako procijene da se slucaj treba sluzbeno rjesavati automatski ga proslijedjuju u sustav Solvit gdje pravni timovi dviju zemalja moraju u roku 10 tjedana isposlovati rjesenje.

Vazno je da ne pitate opcenito (uputit ce vas onda na propise EU) nego da konkretno opisete svoj slucaj. 

HZZO vrda i vrda, ne samo vama, pokusavaju izbjeci svaki moguci trosak  :Sad:  Ja za sada imam dobro iakustvo s my europe advice, nas problem se rjesava.

Sretno!!!

----------


## Helena5

Lijepo vas sve pozdravljam, 
ja se pripremam za Prag, ali vidim da postoje problemi i da sami moramo snositi troškove liječenja. Trebala bih ići sa doniranom j.s. jer mi je AMH nizak. Ne znam da li uopće da moj liječnik šalje zahtjev u HZZO za odobrenje liječenja u Pragu?

----------


## bmaric

*Helena5*, nek ti svakako ispuni i pošalje, jer ova situacija s HZZO-om još nije gotova i još se ne zna kako će biti.
Dok dobiješ rješenje (računaj sa min. 60 dana), valjda će se situacija iskristalizirati.
Sretno!

----------


## Helena5

*bmaric* hvala, ali ovo je sramota. Plaćamo zdravstveno i dopunsko, šišaju nas kao ovce, a ništa nam ne daju. I onda se čudom čude kako je natalitet opao  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bmaric

Helena5, ma njima izgleda natalitet uopće nije bitan - to samo govore reda radi.

----------


## prag

> Oprosti može link direktno na stranicu, tražim po netu ali nikako da neđem ovo što si navela


http://ec.europa.eu/social/main.jsp?langId=hr&catId=569

----------


## florjan

> http://ec.europa.eu/social/main.jsp?langId=hr&catId=569


Hvala  :Bye:

----------


## makajica

Pozdrav svima, evo da se I ja opet malo ukljućim... nevezano za trenutne problem
naime , u planu nam je ići  na FET u Prag (imamo još 4 smrzlića ). Kako sam nova u tome  zanima me kakav je postupak kad su smrzlići u pitanju ? Kakva su iskustva I uopće kolika jeuspiješnost sa smrzlićima ?
Malo me doc Lazarowska obeshrabrila ponavljala mi je da bi za mene bilo najbolje da od prve uspije ( pretpostavljam s vremenom  I smrznutim embrijima postotak uspješnosti opada ) I malo su manje šanse za pozitivan rezultat...
Unaprijed hvala svima !!  :Smile:

----------


## Vivach

Da, tako je i nama rekla dr. L. jer u svježem transferu vraćaju najbolje embrije, a ostale zamrzavaju isti dan kada je i ET. 
I mi se spremamo na FET pa mi je Mirna objasnila da se od 1 do 7 dc uzima decapeptyle, a od 2 dc estrofem (3x1 tj 6mg/dan). 12 DC se na ultrazvuku gleda debljina endometrija i tada se odluči kada će biti ET, obično bude 17 DC, ali može bilo kada od 16-21 DC. 

Sada mene zanima, ako netko zna - kada oni odmrzavaju embrije? Da li to bude na dan ET ili ranije, odnosno da li ih nakon odmrzavanja promatraju da li se nastavljaju dijeliti (nama su smrznuti 3 dan).  
Kako je nama rečeno da su zamrznuti embriji dosta lošije kvalitete htjela bih se pripremiti na mogućnost da nakon što dođemo u Prag možda niti ne bude ET-a

----------


## mare41

makajica. ne brini, imamo puno trudnoća iz fet-a

----------


## đurđa76

evo ja čekam curu i dečka iz FET-a,sretno

----------


## Bluebella

i moj mali miš je iz fet-a  :Smile: 
embrije su mi odmrzavali dan ranije
sretno cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bmaric

Dragi moji,

evo otvorena nova tema vezana za problematiku s HZZO-om, pa najbolje da o tome sve tamo pišemo, tako da imamo sve na jednom mjestu.

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83748-Z...48#post2557448

----------


## makajica

hvala svima na utjesi !  :Wink:

----------


## valiana

Jučer sam dobila mail od Mirne i dalje se ništa ne dešava u vezi primanja pacijenata i dalje je stvar u HZZO.. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tikica_69

> Sada mene zanima, ako netko zna - kada oni odmrzavaju embrije? Da li to bude na dan ET ili ranije, odnosno da li ih nakon odmrzavanja promatraju da li se nastavljaju dijeliti (nama su smrznuti 3 dan).  
> Kako je nama rečeno da su zamrznuti embriji dosta lošije kvalitete htjela bih se pripremiti na mogućnost da nakon što dođemo u Prag možda niti ne bude ET-a


Dan prije transfera, da, promatraju ih, meni su dva krenula dalje, jedan je stao a što se kvalitete ovih odmrznutih tiče, po onoj njihovoj klasifikaciji, jedan je bio u najvišoj kategoriji kao i svježi a drugi nešto lošiji ali isto kvalitetan i u PFC-u nemaju baš običaj zamrzavati išta što nije dobre kvalitete, tako da ovo "dosta lošije" ne bi shvatila kao zametak koji nije perspektivan, već lošiji u odnosu na svježe. Ne bi oni ni zamrzavali ni vračali nešto što nema perspektve jer im se ne isplati ni financijski ni statistički. Tako da no sikiriki i pozitivu u glavu  :Grin:

----------


## Anavim

Pozdrav svima! Dugo se nisam javljala, ima ovdje novih i starih. U glavnom, ko me zna da kažem da su moje bebice ok, bračni problemi riješeni, ja sretna i zadovoljna. Pozdrav svima i toplo preporučujem Pronatal u Češkim Budejovicama, uspělo mi iz prve  :Smile:

----------


## Vivach

tikice, hvala ti  :Heart:  
baš mi je tako nešto trebalo, jer cijelo vrijeme razbijam glavu da ću se upucati ako napravim cijeli put do Praga uzalud, mislim da bi mi u tom trenutku teže palo voziti se slijedeći dan nazad nego činjenica da nema ET-a  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Anavim

Zaboravila sam napisati da smo trenutno u češkoj jer planiramo FET.

----------


## bmaric

Dobila sam aktualni cjenik iz PFC-a. 
Može li se ovdje nekako napraviti upload cijelog dokumenta (PDF) ili moram prepisivati?

----------


## Kadauna

pa mislim da imaš free stranica za upload i digni samo link: 
http://www.docdroid.net/

----------


## bmaric

hvala!

evo cure, pa si ga možete skinuti sa ovih stranica:

http://www.docdroid.net/8fnl/pfc-cjenik-2014.pdf.html

----------


## Ignis

> Pozdrav svima, evo da se I ja opet malo ukljućim... nevezano za trenutne problem
> naime , u planu nam je ići  na FET u Prag (imamo još 4 smrzlića ). Kako sam nova u tome  zanima me kakav je postupak kad su smrzlići u pitanju ? Kakva su iskustva I uopće kolika jeuspiješnost sa smrzlićima ?
> Malo me doc Lazarowska obeshrabrila ponavljala mi je da bi za mene bilo najbolje da od prve uspije ( pretpostavljam s vremenom  I smrznutim embrijima postotak uspješnosti opada ) I malo su manje šanse za pozitivan rezultat...
> Unaprijed hvala svima !!


Draga makajica, što se tiče FETa,ne znam zašto svi misle da su manje šanse za pozitivan rezultat.
Evo moj slučaj u svježem postupku ssu mi vraćena  dva savršena embrija, a tri zaledili.Taj postupak nažalost neuspješan
Slijedeći postupak FET, odleđena ta tri embrija koja su bila dobra ali ne tako savršena kao ona dva u  svježem IVFu.sva tri  malo malo fragmentirani, sva tri preživjeli odmrzavanje.Dva vraćena, a trećeg su pustili da vide hoće se i dalje dijeliti, naravno i dalje se dijelio dobro pa su ga ponovo zamrznuli.A ona dva vraćena su sada 18 tjedana i svakim danom iščekujem njihovo lupkanje, na UZv su savršeni.
zato draga moja u mpo NEMA PRAVILA,hrabro naprijed po svoje mrvice,one cekaju :Very Happy: 
I naravno sretno draga, i neka tvoj slijedeći postupak bude dobitan.

----------


## Ignis

> Zaboravila sam napisati da smo trenutno u češkoj jer planiramo FET.


Sretno,i neka je dobitni postupak :Very Happy:

----------


## Helena5

Cure koje ste se već liječile u Pragu, molim da mi preporučite na koju kliniku da idemo? Znam da su mišljenja i iskustva različita, ali me zanima uspješnost liječnika, jer nemamo baš puno vremena za kockanje! :Sad:

----------


## mare41

helena, jako je nezahvalno preporučit klniku, a i svak hvalii svog konja, u mom potpisu je link na stranicu Liječenje neplodnosti, i tu smo opisali ili bar spomenuli nekoliko čeških klinika
anavim sretno

----------


## Rominka

Jel' se meni to cini, ili su cijene porasle, i to dobro....bas sam se spremala poslati mail da vidim kada bi opet isli...i moram priznati da sam iznenadjena...ipak cemo malo jos morati sacekati...

----------


## bmaric

Rominka, da cijene su nešto narasle. Umjesto dosadašnjih 2.800,00 € za IVF / ICSI sa sjemenom donora (neki su čak plaćali i 2.600,00 €), sada je cijena 3.050,00 €, s tim da je u ovoj cijeni samo 1 godina čuvanja embrija, a ne kao do sada 2 godine.

----------


## Žabac

> Pozdrav svima, evo da se I ja opet malo ukljućim... nevezano za trenutne problem
> naime , u planu nam je ići  na FET u Prag (imamo još 4 smrzlića ). Kako sam nova u tome  zanima me kakav je postupak kad su smrzlići u pitanju ? Kakva su iskustva I uopće kolika jeuspiješnost sa smrzlićima ?
> Malo me doc Lazarowska obeshrabrila ponavljala mi je da bi za mene bilo najbolje da od prve uspije ( pretpostavljam s vremenom  I smrznutim embrijima postotak uspješnosti opada ) I malo su manje šanse za pozitivan rezultat...
> Unaprijed hvala svima !!


Makajica, evo i mi cekamo decka iz FET-a. Prvi puta smo isli i vratili su 2 svjeza od kojih nije bilo uspjeha. Nakon 4 mjeseca smo se vratili po smrzlice. Vratili su 2, od njih se jedan primio i sad smo u 36. tjednu i cekamo sincica. 
Sretno i samo pozitiva u glavu!

----------


## makajica

hvala hvala svima, stvarno ste me utješili !!! ništa ... hrabro u nove pobjede !

----------


## valiana

Koliko vidim nikakvih novosti nema u vezi hzzo i Praga sutra moram pisat molbu za produženje rješenja...u hzzo još usklađuju zakone!? :Laughing:

----------


## majalina

HRVATSKI zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje (HZZO) zaprima brojne zahtjeve i prijedloge za obavljanje postupaka medicinske potpomognute oplodnje u Češkoj, a prema češkim vrijedećim propisima prava na te postupke na teret njihovog obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja vrlo su ograničena.

HZZO je nakon 1. srpnja 2013. godine dužan primjenjivati odredbe Europske unije (EU) u slučajevima kada upućuje osiguranike na liječenje u države članice EU, pa se u konkretnom slučaju troškovi postupka obračunavaju prema češkom zakonu i propisima, navodi se u priopćenju Službe za odnose s javnošću HZZO-a.

Iz tog razloga, HZZO čak i kada češka strana prihvati indikaciju za traženi postupak, može pokriti samo manji dio troškova, dok veći dio troškova snosi osigurana osoba koju se upućuje na liječenje. S obzirom da se takva praksa primjenjuje za osiguranice u Češkoj, isto vrijedi i za sve ostale osiguranice iz EU koje se dolaze liječiti u Češku, ističe se u priopćenju.

Isto tako, prema češkim propisima obvezno zdravstveno osiguranje uopće ne pokriva troškove medicinski pomognute oplodnje za osiguranice starije od 39 godina.

Stoga je HZZO sugerirao nadležnom referentnom centru Ministarstva zdravlja Republike Hrvatske za humanu reprodukciju, ginekološku endokrinologiju i postmenopauzu da ubuduće za postupke medicinski pomognute oplodnje pacijentice upućuje u inozemne ugovorne klinike drugih zemalja u kojima je moguće provesti predloženi postupak po povoljnijim uvjetima za osiguranice HZZO-a

----------


## majalina

da li netko zna da li se uopće negdje drugdje možemo tako liječiti, meni je punih 40 godina i taman sam htjela zahtjev predati na HZZO, doktor mi je potpisao, ovo bi mi bio 2.postupak, 1. postupak u Češkoj nije uspio, šta čemo raditi

----------


## florjan

Zna li itko kakav je zakon po pitanju doniranog materijala u Austriji, ili još bolje u kojoj zemlji okruženja je zakon najpovoljniji za nas, pošto po ovome odgovoru HZZO-a Hrvatska se mora pridržavati EU normi i zakona države u koju se ide na liječenje.
Moramo nači najpovoljniju državu i tamo se prebaciti jer HZZO neće dragovoljno vraćati razliku love kod odlaska u Češku, a dok se utjera lova sudom ode vlak.

----------


## Kadauna

*Florjan* - pun ti je inbox a šaljem ti PP

*a da i ovdje postavim pitanje, tko bi s ovog foruma donirao parovima kojima je potrebno svoje jajne stanice (ako nije ženski faktor u pitanju) ili spermu (ako nije muški faktor u pitanju), dopišite anonimno ili NEanonimno. 

HVALA

*Za donaciju js:
1. bmaric (i NEanonimno)


Za donaciju sperme:
1.

----------


## bmaric

florjan, u Austriji je zabranjena donacija js. čitala sam na stranicama jedne njihove klinike da se nadaju kako će se to promjeniti, ali za sada ni Austrija ne dolazi u obzir.

----------


## bmaric

Da i ja ovdje ponovim svoje pitanje sa teme "Zaustavljeni postupci u CZ" vezano za donaciju gameta...

*U čemu vidite problem NEanonimnosti? Čega vas je strah?*

----------


## Rominka

donirala bih neanonimno, apsolutno.

----------


## Argente

Premjestila sam neke postove koji se tiču Kadauninog pitanja i donacija, nastavak na *novootvorenoj temi*.

----------


## PinaColada

Makajice kad planirate na kliniku u Prag?? Ja se evo isto pripremam da idem po smrzlice i bas me frka oko svega toga....kako ce se odmrznuti, hoce li biti dobri, i ono glavno: da li se postupak biti uspjesan?!?!

Nama su zamrznuli 2x2 embrija 3 dan....nadam se da ce ovi biti dobitni....

Puno srece svima u proljetnim postupcima koji slijede.....

----------


## valiana

Drage putnice u Prag sretno!Danas sam poslala na hzzo molbu za produljenjem iako mislim da nema više smisla bilo što njemu pisat.Nada ostaje uvijek.... :Smile:

----------


## TinTin

dobila iz hzzo Zaključak u kojem traže izjavu od PFC da će nas primiti na FET iako je jasno da to nije ugovorena usluga po češkom zakonu. Javila mi se i Mirna koja takodjer potvrdjuje da prijenos zamrzunutih embrija plaćamo sami... tako da planiramo na proljeće krenut gore na vlastiti trošak

----------


## TinTin

i da cijena postupka vraćanja odmrznutih embrija je 600 eura.

----------


## Kadauna

> dobila iz hzzo Zaključak u kojem traže izjavu od PFC da će nas primiti na FET iako je jasno da to nije ugovorena usluga po češkom zakonu. Javila mi se i Mirna koja takodjer potvrdjuje da prijenos zamrzunutih embrija plaćamo sami... tako da planiramo na proljeće krenut gore na vlastiti trošak



a što ako ti FET Tin Tin ne upali kojim slučajem? I daljnje postupke misliš sama snositi? ovo je strašno i tužno, ovo nije fer i nije sukladno zakonu. Po zakonu o MPO imate pravo na postupke s doniranim gametama u praksi je to postalo nemoguće izvesti. užas!


pa sad opet dižem svoj potpis!

----------


## TinTin

kadauna, velika je vjerojatnost da ne uspije, a za dalje ne želim niti razmišljat... naravno da sam ljuta... nakon 6 mjeseci čekanja (i zvanja hzzo) konacno dobila Zakljucak iz Hzzo u kojem je jasno da je hzzo izabrao put na kojem će štedjeti na nama ( i ne samo na nama, dodatan plus za ravnatelja hzzo-a Ha, ha). Jasno je rečeno u prilogu Zaključka od strane češkog kontakta da je moguće plaćati na temelju fakture koje bi izdale te klinike u koje se šalju pacijenti... 
Zdrava logika i meni govori da tu ima materijala za tuzbu... ali kolektivnu, svih parova.  

I da nije to 'samo' 600 eura tu je i pretpostavljam terapija koju neće pokrivat hzzo, priprema kod ginekologa, put, smještaj, hrana...

----------


## majalina

ovo je užas, imaš zakon po kojem možeš tražiti svoja prava ali ih fizički ne možeš provesti, užas, toliko s,o nemoćni, ljuta sam a  ne mogu ništa promijeniti i sad ispada da je bilo bolje da nismo u EU. i da sad krenem u neku bitku nemam vremena jer sve dugo traje a ja sam upravo navršila 40 i dok bi sve izganjala i to možda bila bi blizu 42 i onda opet ništa, tko te šiša, užas, prethodni postupci u Češkoj mi nisu uspjeli (na žalost i jedan spontani u svemu tome) a ja mogu samo tamo pokušavati jer mi je dijagnoza preuranjena menopauza i šta sad, ništa, dođe mi da vrištim, dođe mi da odem u HZZO samo ne znam kod koga jer to je luda kuća i da se izderavam ali službenici nisu krivi nego...

----------


## valiana

Iskreno ja sam odlućila malo odustat od svga...sad ču imat svog mišeka i vidim da mi Prag nije donio sreću osim na žalost zdravstvene probleme.Evo ovaj mjesec dvije menge hormoni su ubilo mioje i ovako kilavo zdravlje.Voljela bih da nam je Prag uspio i jednog dana ako hzzo  bude plačao iči ču sigurno.Ali sad ču se veselit ovome što imam.Sretno cure!

----------


## Angely4you

I ja sam danas luda, meni u startu nisu potpisali rješenje za HZZO. Bili smo prošle godine na insiminaciji, nije uspjela i idemo za mjesec dana na ivf. U 12 mjesecu mi je ginekologica dala uputnice za krvnu sliku, jetrene probe, urinokulturu, ekg, to sam sve obavila i jučer otišla po uputnicu za internistu i ona meni kaže ne mogu vam dati uputnicu jer ne idete na teret hzzo-a na liječenje van. Bila sam šokirana, zar stvarno nemamo pravo na ništa?????
čemu dopunska osiguranja, čemu zdravstveno s plaća? 
I šta je najgore rekla mi je kad se vratim iz Praga da nemam pravo ni na bolovanje!!!!!!!!! Molim????? I ja objašnjavam da to nije insiminacija, da mi treba bolovanje do bete, I NE
Njen odgovor je bio da mogu doći utorkom ili četvrtkom od 8-10 (to je radno vrijeme komisije) i da se tamo mogu detaljno raspitati  :Sad: 

želimo dijete, to nam u HR nisu omogućili, plaćamo sve sami, znate i same šta sve...i opet nam ne daju ništa...

rekla sam ako treba prilog za novinare, ako treba zucnuti, biti uz vas...ja sam tu iako ne prolazim borbu sa hzzo-om kao vi  :Sad:  žalosno,  sve je to jako žalosno...

----------


## Konfuzija

Angely, nemam pouzdane i konkretne informacije, ali ovo uskraćivanje bolovanja zaista zvuči suludo! A da zaista odeš na komisiju pa vidiš mulja li te doktorica? Jer smo mi svi koji smo se privatno liječili (znači opet izvan HZZO-a) u RH uredno dobivali bolovanja... Ne daj se.

----------


## Angely4you

> Angely, nemam pouzdane i konkretne informacije, ali ovo uskraćivanje bolovanja zaista zvuči suludo! A da zaista odeš na komisiju pa vidiš mulja li te doktorica? Jer smo mi svi koji smo se privatno liječili (znači opet izvan HZZO-a) u RH uredno dobivali bolovanja... Ne daj se.


Neću im pustiti, idem definitivno na komisiju, i meni je to suludo.

Na kraju sam zvala Prag, i Mirna mi je rekla da mi nalaze može pogledati i dr.opće prakse i ako su nalazi ok ne treba mi nalaz internista.
A meni je sve ok.
 :Klap: 

Ja: ok
MM: azoo

----------


## Inesz

Angely, zašto vas je HZZO odbio ako je dijagnoza azoospermija?

----------


## Angely4you

> Angely, zašto vas je HZZO odbio ako je dijagnoza azoospermija?


Zbog punkcije, koju nema smisla raditi jer je hormonalna slika mog muža koma, i kad je čuo da nema smisla raditi punkciju, nisam ga mogla nagovoriti da ide.
Pomirila sam se već s tim. Borila sam se i nisam uspjela. Nažalost.

----------


## bmaric

Ovako cure... čula sam se danas sa Mirnom iz PFC-a i objasnila mi je što točno pokriva CZ osiguranje od postupaka:
1) Homologna inseminacije
2) Standardni IVF (bez anestezije, bez ICSI-a i sl.)

Ne pokriva:
- Heterolognu inseminaciju (plaćamo cijeli iznos postupka od 800 €)
- Kod IVF-a sa donorskim stanicama osiguranje pokriva samo ca. 1000 €, ostatak pacijenti plaćaju sami, tj. za postupak sa doniranim sjemenom + ca. 2000 €, sa doniranim js + ca. 3500 €
- Anesteziju
- FET
- Zamrzavanje
- ICSI
- PGD
i ostalo...

(u ovih 2000 € odn. 3500 € je već uključena anestezija, icsi, zamrzavanje, ali sam još jednom navela i pojedinačne usluge koje cz osiguranje ne pokriva).

----------


## Shadow2

Ej cure, danas sam bila na mjerenju endometrija( 11 dan) i 9mm je,a mojoj donorki su produzili stimulaciju,i javili mi da ce transfer biti 17.2. 
Nece li mi tad endometrij bit " prezreo"?
Moj ginekolog mi je rekao da bi mi on smanjio terapiju s 3x1 tbl.od 2mg, na 2x1 tbl.od 2 mg?
A Mirna mi je javila da nastavim s istom terapijom,i nista ne smanjujem..jer bi moglo doci do krvarenja? I kao sve ce biti ok...
Ja nisam bas uvjerena! Please help,ima netko ovakva iskustva? Poludit cu...

----------


## mare41

smanjivat nemoj nikako
a ja stvarno vjerujem da oni znaju šta rade, ne brini

----------


## sejla

Draga Shadow, i meni je transfer bio 21 d.c.  :Smile:  Moj je endometrij bio 8 mm 11d.c., a takav je bio i na dan transfera. Nije mi se mijenjala terapija.
Sretno  i jedva čekam novosti  :Love:

----------


## mare41

swjla, još malo pa godina dana, kako vrijeme leti
shadow, hormonska slika ostaje ista na terapiji, ne mijenja se dok se ne uvede progesteron, nije to isto ko i prirodan ciklus

----------


## Shadow2

Hvala cure moje! Sta bi ja bez Vas :Wink: 
Naravno da se javim,u srijedu sam u Pragu..
Uzbudjenje, a i strah veliko.. :Wink:

----------


## sejla

Je draga mare, već smo u planovima za ročkas  :Smile:  Joj i meni je toliko proletjelo to vrijeme....to je sada prava mala hodajuća zvrkica i mamina maza najveća  :Smile:  
I tvoje curke su sad već velke, presladak avatar kako se drže za rukice u hranilici  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## prag

> Ovako cure... čula sam se danas sa Mirnom iz PFC-a i objasnila mi je što točno pokriva CZ osiguranje od postupaka:
> 1) Homologna inseminacije
> 2) Standardni IVF (bez anestezije, bez ICSI-a i sl.)
> 
> Ne pokriva:
> - Heterolognu inseminaciju (plaćamo cijeli iznos postupka od 800 €)
> - Kod IVF-a sa donorskim stanicama osiguranje pokriva samo ca. 1000 €, ostatak pacijenti plaćaju sami, tj. za postupak sa doniranim sjemenom + ca. 2000 €, sa doniranim js + ca. 3500 €
> - Anesteziju
> - FET
> ...


dakle, 
ako Česi ne pokrivaju FET čemu onda tražiti od HZZO odobrenje kad ni po formularu 112 se ne može ništa naplatiti..
opet stoji jedino ona da po našem zakonu su oni dužni nam platiti liječenje u cijelosti i da krše nam zakonsko pravo..
e sad..fet mi je 450 eura onda odvjetnik i tužba s hzzo ako bi se išlo pojedinačno bi me došlo više novaca ( da živce ne spominjem )
opet pitam..ali nitko ovdje nije pravne struke??? za neku grupnu tužbu? 
 i kako europska komisija bar nije stala na našu stranu?

----------


## prag

ja još nisam predala za odobrenje na HZZO ali vi kojima je HZZO odgovorio da se prijavite kod Češkog zavoda i tražite odobrenje..pa ja bih na vašem mjestu se bar pozvala na pravo po Hrvatskom zakonu koje kaže da ako nam liječenje ne mogu pružiti u zemlji su dužni u cijosti financirati u inozemstvu pa bih vidjela da napismeno mi odgovore da to nisu dužni..automatski krše zakon!!!!
ja nemam još rješenje i nemam se na šta žaliti hzzo-u

----------


## TinTin

prag, ja sam dobila Zaključak u kojem traže izjavu češke klinike da će nas primiti na teret njihovog osiguranja iako je jasno dalje u Zaključku ali i u prilogu kojeg je poslala češka veza da oni fet ne pokrivaju... na Zaključak se ne može izjaviti žalba tako da još čekam rješenje...

----------


## Vlatka35

Cure..mene zanima dal je itko pokušao nešto dogovoriti preko CZ osiguranja. Prošli tjedan sam poslala zahtjev u HZZO i čekam, al bi se rado pripremila na sve mogućnosti. Pa i na tu da dio ide preko CZ osiguranja. Al kome se obratiti? Koga pitati? Nije valjda da očekuju da idemo u Prag samo da dogovorimo neko osiguranje. Mora postojati neki lakši put.. Bar se nadam.
Najžalosnije od svega mi je da mi je Mirna napisala da sam prema nalazima spremna, da imaju donoricu i da javim kad nam odgovara da nas usklade. Al da ipak pričekam rješenje HZZO-a kako bi znali koji dio troškova nam prokrivaju.
A dr koja mi je popunjavala zahtjev mi je rekla da je ona u komisiji i da kolko ona zna, po novom, mi moramo pokriti 30% troškova. Malo mi je čudno bilo, al ipak se nadam da bude tak.

----------


## prag

> prag, ja sam dobila Zaključak u kojem traže izjavu češke klinike da će nas primiti na teret njihovog osiguranja iako je jasno dalje u Zaključku ali i u prilogu kojeg je poslala češka veza da oni fet ne pokrivaju... na Zaključak se ne može izjaviti žalba tako da još čekam rješenje...


kako to ne može se žaliti na Zaključak? Ne razumijem te pravne stvari, ali pretpostavljam da je zaključak= rješenje a onda mora biti mogućnost žalbe...čemu se javljati Češkom osiguranju ako u startu znaš da ne pokrivaju FET? oni nas j... u zdrav mozak..traži odobrenje, traži češko osiguranje a već znaš da je to ćorak..
ja kopam po netu i ne mogu nigdje naći da se mjenjao naš zakon tj pravilnik ---evo link http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/praviln...erni_08_06.pdf 
pa hoću reći..ako vas navode da se obratite češkom osiguranju i tu je jasno da oni ne pokrivaju FET ali ne možete napisati što je s našim pravom po gore navedenom pravilniku..

Članak 21. 
(1) Osiguranoj osobi može se odobriti pravo na upućivanje na liječenje u inozemnu zdravstvenu ustanovu zbog liječenja urođenih anomalija, provođenja transplantacijskih programa, te liječenja zloćudnih bolesti, uključujući pretraživanje međunarodnih registara dobrovoljnih davalaca koštane srži ako se potrebno liječenje ne može provesti u ugovornim zdravstvenim ustanovama u Republici Hrvatskoj, a može se uspješno provesti u inozemstvu. 
(2) Pod liječenjem u smislu stavka 1. ovog članka smatraju se dijagnostički i terapijski postupci, operacijski zahvati uključujući i transplantacije organa koje se ne mogu provesti u ugovornim zdravstvenim ustanovama u Republici Hrvatskoj, bolničko i ambulantno liječenje, kontrolni pregledi, te dijagnostičke pretrage krvi i tkiva. 
(3) Iznimno, osiguranim osobama može se odobriti upućivanje u inozemnu zdravstvenu ustanovu zbog liječenja bolesti koje nisu obuhvaćene stavkom 1. ovog članka ako se potrebno liječenje ne može provesti u ugovornim zdravstvenim ustanovama u Republici Hrvatskoj, a može se uspješno provesti u inozemstvu.

----------


## kety4

Pozdrav svima!
Nisam se javljala dulje vrijeme...
Evo što se kod nas izdešavalo u ovih zadnjih mjesec dana.
24.01.2014.dobili riješenje od HZZO da u roku od 15 dana od primitka riješenja dostavimo izjavu Sanatorium Pronatal i CZO iz Praga da nas prihvaćaju na postupak(AID sa doniranim sjemenom) uz tiskanicu E112,odnosno u kojem dijelu češka strana prihvaća tiskanicu E112 izdanu od HZZO,a u kojem dijelu osiguranica po češkim propisima obvezna na plaćanje predloženog postupka!!!!!
Uz to moramo dostaviti važeću tiskanicu "zahtjev i prijedlog za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo" jer od 31.12.2013. stara više nije važeća. A da stvar bude još zanimljivija traže objašnjenje od dr.specijalista zbog kojih medicinskih razloga predlaže pratitelja u točki 9,budući da se radi o donaciji sjemena.

06.02.2014. smo bili u Pragu na konzultacijama.Kratko objašnjenje:moramo se prijaviti na czo,ako i kada dobijemo broj sa czo,sa tim brojem osiguranja idemo u Sanatorium Pronatal,dalje je liječenje o trošku czo,odnosno ono što osiguranje pokriva i češkim pacijentima,a ostalo sami plačamo.Tako to ide u teoriji,u praksi je to birokratska zavrzlama prosječnom čovjeku teško riješiva.Iz RH se još nitko nije u to upustio.   :starac:

----------


## bmaric

Što se tiče prijave u cz osiguranje, Mirna (PFC) mi je rekla da će nas oni tamo prijaviti, ali to se samo isplati ako idete na IVF, jer tada se pokriva ca. 1000 € troška. Sve ostalo mi plaćamo sami. Za FET, AID i sl. se uopće ne vrijedi bakćati oko cz osiguranja, mada, ako netko od vas želi, može se tamo prijaviti i za te postupke, pa da prijavu imate za eventualno danje postupke.

E sada, da li Pronatal isto prijavljuje svoje pacijente ili vi morate osobno tamo doći, nek netko pita tamo i javi ovdje da se zna.

----------


## kety4

Kada se dokopam kompa,šaljem nove informacije. Da li netko od Vas ima kakav mail od hzzo?

----------


## mihaela77

Pozdrav svima,
Ja sam nova i tek sam se registrirala. Nastojim se ukljuciti,Hvala svima koji iznosite sve vazno vezano za Prag.

----------


## bmaric

mihaela77 dobro nam dosla i sto prije "otisla".

----------


## kety4

Pozdrav,
Ne trebam ni reći koliko sam ljuta i razočarana u naš sustav...!
Evo par informacija vezano za Prag.Odgovor iz Pronatala glasi, da Pronatal kao klinika ne može prijaviti hrvatske pacijente na CZO,već to trebaju napraviti pacijenti sami.
Ovo su dokumenti koje sam dobila od klinike koje je Doc.Dr.Mardešić poslao prema HZZO-u u kojem pokušava djelatnicima HZZO-a objasniti kompliciranost postupka  prijave na CZO i činjenicu da E112 sam po sebi ne znači apsolutno ništa.

http://upload.slike.com/slike/2014/0...120px-HZZO.jpg

http://upload.slike.com/slike/2014/0...62px-HZZO1.jpg

----------


## prag

kety, to je taj dopis Pronatala koji je i meni poslala Marina. samo ga nisam uspijela upload-ati na forum. 
što reći...nema se za nas pacijente a oni nek se voze u skupim autima.. 
baš se osjećam jadno i nemoćno kad si u pravu a ne možeš ništa poduzeti..
ja tek trebam uzeti zahtjev od MPO, poslati na odobrenje u HZZO, unaprijed po vama znam što me čeka..tj niš koristi jer Češko zdravstvo ne pokriva FET. Jedino bih onda na rješenje HZZO se mogla žaliti i pozvati na Zakon kojim su dužni pokriti troškove liječenja u cijelosti..sad se ne mogu žaliti kad nemam rješenja, na što ću se žaliti unaprijed. zato sam već spominjala i opet kažem, vi koji imate u ruci odobrenja a pozivaju vas da se javite klinikama i češkom zdravstvu..pa ja bih bar napisala prigovor/žalbu na rješenje i pozvala se na HRVATSKI ZAKON po koijim su nam dužni financirati liječenje u cijelosti u inozemstvu ukoliko to ne mogu pružiti u nas. 
pa bih voljela vidjeti odgovor, da napismeno kažu da to nisu dužni!!!!!!!
moj FET dođe 450 Eura i s svim ostalim troškovima dođe do bar 800 eura put. e sad..odvjetnik i tužba HZZO bi došli više već to pa nema smisla da nitko od nas pojedinačno ulazi u spor s HZZO. 
zar nitko baš nitko nije pravnik ovdje na forumu..ima li roda svog pravnika da nam pomogne???

----------


## TinTin

> kety, to je taj dopis Pronatala koji je i meni poslala Marina. samo ga nisam uspijela upload-ati na forum. 
> što reći...nema se za nas pacijente a oni nek se voze u skupim autima.. 
> baš se osjećam jadno i nemoćno kad si u pravu a ne možeš ništa poduzeti..
> ja tek trebam uzeti zahtjev od MPO, poslati na odobrenje u HZZO, unaprijed po vama znam što me čeka..tj niš koristi jer Češko zdravstvo ne pokriva FET. Jedino bih onda na rješenje HZZO se mogla žaliti i pozvati na Zakon kojim su dužni pokriti troškove liječenja u cijelosti..sad se ne mogu žaliti kad nemam rješenja, na što ću se žaliti unaprijed. zato sam već spominjala i opet kažem, vi koji imate u ruci odobrenja a pozivaju vas da se javite klinikama i češkom zdravstvu..pa ja bih bar napisala prigovor/žalbu na rješenje i pozvala se na HRVATSKI ZAKON po koijim su nam dužni financirati liječenje u cijelosti u inozemstvu ukoliko to ne mogu pružiti u nas. 
> pa bih voljela vidjeti odgovor, da napismeno kažu da to nisu dužni!!!!!!!
> moj FET dođe 450 Eura i s svim ostalim troškovima dođe do bar 800 eura put. e sad..odvjetnik i tužba HZZO bi došli više već to pa nema smisla da nitko od nas pojedinačno ulazi u spor s HZZO. 
> zar nitko baš nitko nije pravnik ovdje na forumu..ima li roda svog pravnika da nam pomogne???



ja još čekam rješenje nakon onog Zaključka kojeg sam dobila prije 15 dana i u kojem me HZZO poziva da im dostavim potvrdu da će me PFC primiti na FET o trošku češkog osiguranja... to je naravno apsurd jer svi znamo da im ne mogu poslati potvrdu... ako im ne dostavim obrazac E112 zajedno sa izjavom PFC-a u roku od 15 dana oni će donijeti rješenje... tako da ja još uvijek čekam to rješenje jer se na Zaključak ne mogu ŽALIT... 

Pravnik iz RODE (ako postoji) je dobra ideja, jer ovako pojedinačno ić u borbu s HZZO-om... teško

----------


## Kadauna

Roda nažalost nema zaposlenog pravnika, Roda je udruga u kojoj su volonteri.... nažalost to je tako, ali da nitko od vas nema pravnika u svom prijateljskom okruženju, među rodbinom, to mene čudi

----------


## Vlatka35

Kod mene najnovije vijesti...jučer primila Zaključak HZZO-a u kojem piše otprilike sve ono što je Kety4 već prije napisala.
Dakle, traže od nas dokaz sa tiskanicom E112, važeću tiskanicu zahtjeva od 31.12.2013. jer na novoj tiskanici ipak trebaš napisat i svoju mail adresu (u tome je razlika stare i nove tiskanice?!?!?!), objašnjenje zašto bi boravak trajao 7 dana (radi se o donaciji jajne stanice)...i da...nije navedeno tko je donor sperme. Onak..nema veze što je priložena izjava o vanbračnoj zajednici, spermiogram i ostali nalazi.. Jednom riječju...PRESTRAŠNO!!
I sad bi ja trebala u roku 14 dana sve to njima dostaviti jer se 14.04. izdaje rješenje. I lijepo su dopisali da se na Zaključak ne može žaliti.
Pretpostavljala sam da će tak izgledati Zaključak, al sam se svejedno nadala. Al kad sam sve to pročitala, došlo mi je da rasplačem. :Crying or Very sad:  Netko stvarno radi budale od nas.

Cure....ako se planira zajednička žalba-tužba protiv HZZO-a ja sam ZA!

----------


## reny123

Pratim ovu vašu nevolju i suosjećam. Vidim da dobro procjenjujete da ovako individualno ćete teško riješiti i da vas olako vozaju kroz administrativne začkoljice kako bi izbjegli plaćanje. Morate se organizirati, netko od vas treba preuzeti da bude nositelj te aktivnosti. Očito da nema nekog tko bi vam odradio pravni dio pro bono, zato predlažem da netko od vas skupi novac od vas ovdje zainteresiranih i ode s papirima, famoznim zaključcima i zakonom o MPO kod odvjetnika da sve prouči i kontaktira pravnu službu HZZOa i eventualno ako se dogovorite digne zajedničku tužbu. 
Probajte se ovdje pobrojati tko je sve zainteresiran za taj način rješavanja problema.
Sretno!

----------


## reny123

Što znači rečenica iz dopisa koji je postavila kety4: http://upload.slike.com/slike/2014/0...62px-HZZO1.jpg

"Ponovo vas informiramo, da ukoliko hrvatski osiguranik, koji u Češkoj  koristi usluge vezane uz asistiranu reprodukciju, nije osiguranik češkog  osiguravajućeg zavoda i njegova terapija nije registrirana, mora se  postupati kao i prije ulaska Hrvatske republike u EU." 
Da li to znači da je Pronatalu svejedno hoće li plaćanje vršiti češki zavod+ pacijent ili HZZO kao i prije?

----------


## bmaric

reny123, da češkim klinikama je to svejedno, oni će na ovaj ili onaj način dobiti svoje novce. 
trenutna situacija je takva da hzzo svima, koji su slali zahtjeve za liječenje vani, šalje dopis, u kojem traže da se dostavi potvrda klinike da će nas primiti na postupak, a i potvrda češkog osiguranja da će se plaćanje vršiti preko njih, ali po češkom zakonu, gdje nam je pokriveno samo ca. 1000 € za ivf, sve ostalo mi pacijenti moramo iskeširati iz svog džepa.

----------


## reny123

bmaric, a u čemu HZZO vidi uporište da izbjegava platiti ono što vas kao njegove osiguranike ide? pa niste vi osiguranici CZO, čemu to prebacivanje? Da li su se referirali na koji propis, u čemu je stvar?

----------


## tikica_69

Cure koje ste unazad 2-3 mjeseca bile u PFC-u na donaciji js o vlastitom trošku, zanima me da li ste dobile prije ET-a od koordinatorice čudo papira za potpisati a između ostalog i onaj na kojem piše da vam klinika za vaš novac garantira jedan svježi ET i jedan FET od iste donatorice i to sa sa kvalitetnim embrijima a u slučaju da ne bude dobrih embrija (za FET) da će u zamjenu za taj FET osigurati drugu donatoricu? Valjda ste skontale pitanje jer ne znam kak da drugačije postavim  :Grin:

----------


## mare77

> Cure koje ste unazad 2-3 mjeseca bile u PFC-u na donaciji js o vlastitom trošku, zanima me da li ste dobile prije ET-a od koordinatorice čudo papira za potpisati a između ostalog i onaj na kojem piše da vam klinika za vaš novac garantira jedan svježi ET i jedan FET od iste donatorice i to sa sa kvalitetnim embrijima a u slučaju da ne bude dobrih embrija (za FET) da će u zamjenu za taj FET osigurati drugu donatoricu? Valjda ste skontale pitanje jer ne znam kak da drugačije postavim


Ja sam u Pragu i jučer sam u PFC-u  potpisala hrpu papira ali da budem iskrena nisam ih baš doslovno pročitala.  :Sad:  Koordinatorica je rekla da će mi ih kopirati pa ti javim za koji dan kad ih dobijem na dan transfera

----------


## tikica_69

> Ja sam u Pragu i jučer sam u PFC-u  potpisala hrpu papira ali da budem iskrena nisam ih baš doslovno pročitala.  Koordinatorica je rekla da će mi ih kopirati pa ti javim za koji dan kad ih dobijem na dan transfera


Super, tnx! Nije ni moj muž pa se zato oko tog sad natežemo  :Razz:

----------


## Shadow2

> Cure koje ste unazad 2-3 mjeseca bile u PFC-u na donaciji js o vlastitom trošku, zanima me da li ste dobile prije ET-a od koordinatorice čudo papira za potpisati a između ostalog i onaj na kojem piše da vam klinika za vaš novac garantira jedan svježi ET i jedan FET od iste donatorice i to sa sa kvalitetnim embrijima a u slučaju da ne bude dobrih embrija (za FET) da će u zamjenu za taj FET osigurati drugu donatoricu? Valjda ste skontale pitanje jer ne znam kak da drugačije postavim



Da upravo tako,u slucaju da nema embrija za zamrzavanje..
Procitala detaljno.

----------


## Vlatka35

Drage moje.. Prije dva dana, nakon što sam primila Zaključak od HZZO-a, poslala sam mail Mirni u PFC da trebam njihovu potvrdu da nas primaju kao pacijente uz tiskanicu E112. Danas sam primila potvrdu za HZZO na mail u kojoj piše da nas primaju na liječenje, da češko osiguranje pokriva trošak u iznosu od 1000 eura, a ostatak plaćamo sami. Potvrda je na njihovom memorandumu sa svim podacima, potpisom i štambiljem.

S obzirom da nitko ne spominje tiskanicu E112, pitala sam od koga to trebam primiti. 

Odgovor kopiram: tiskanicu mora izdati HZZO i vama dati upute kako dalje.
Mi se bavimo samo IVF-om, kada dolazite putem osiguranja, pratimo njihove upute.
Bit ćete prijavljeni ovdje u češko osiguranje kao češki par, putem tiskanice E112.
Lijep pozdrav

Jel koja od vas primila ovakvu potvrdu i slala u HZZO?

----------


## Argente

Podsjetnik za zaboravne, poticaj za neodlučne:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84111-v...ODA-neplodnost

----------


## Argente

Cure, dečki - tko još nije vidio, tko je zaboravio, tko je u mogućnosti: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84150-T...nosti-donacije

Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Angely4you

Cure, bliži se i moj odlazak na IVF u Prag...još par dana dok ne dođe m i ionda krećemo s gonalima
Zanima me kakav je postupak, od ulaska u kliniku na dalje...šta trebam ponijet sa sobom, spavačicu, šlape? koliko ću dugo biti u klinici? Kako to funkcionira?

----------


## tin

Veliki pozdrav suborci, pratim vas koliko stignem..moj muž ima neopstruktivnu azoospermiju a ja sam zasad ok, prošle godine smo išli u bahceci i u centrifugatu su mužu našli 10 spemića. Tada nije bio nitko sretni od nas na ovom svijetu, nakon toga krećemo u postupak međutim bezuspješno..Sad razmišljamo o tome da idemo u Češku i danas sam pisala PFC i Pronatalu, da vidim kakvi su kod njih uvijeti..Danas me se javlja Ivana iz PFC sa uputama i sa svime, međutim što nas je razočaralo, stopa uspješnosti kod azoospermije 5 % a sa  doniranom spermom 50%..Molim vas ako netko ima sličan problem ili iskustva sa PFC dobro bi mi došla svaka pomoć i savjet..da li je greška u pisanju il je stavrno tako premala stopa uspješnosti..

----------


## Angely4you

> Veliki pozdrav suborci, pratim vas koliko stignem..moj muž ima neopstruktivnu azoospermiju a ja sam zasad ok, prošle godine smo išli u bahceci i u centrifugatu su mužu našli 10 spemića. Tada nije bio nitko sretni od nas na ovom svijetu, nakon toga krećemo u postupak međutim bezuspješno..Sad razmišljamo o tome da idemo u Češku i danas sam pisala PFC i Pronatalu, da vidim kakvi su kod njih uvijeti..Danas me se javlja Ivana iz PFC sa uputama i sa svime, međutim što nas je razočaralo, stopa uspješnosti kod azoospermije 5 % a sa  doniranom spermom 50%..Molim vas ako netko ima sličan problem ili iskustva sa PFC dobro bi mi došla svaka pomoć i savjet..da li je greška u pisanju il je stavrno tako premala stopa uspješnosti..


Meni je doktor ovdje kod nas rekao da je sa tom dijagnozom jako mala uspješnost a velika mogućnost da će se i dijete roditi sa tim genetskim poremećajem. I moj suprug ima neoopstruktivnu azoo, Klinerfert sindrom i mi idemo u Prag, krenuli smo odmah jer nije ni htio na biopsiju. Tako da idemo na donaciju, dijete će biti naše i uopće mu ne smeta to što idemo na donora, radije bi to nego da njegovo dijete pati kao što je on patio kad je saznao dijagnozu.
Nisu svi muškarci takvi, ali eto meni se posrećilo.

----------


## tin

Angely4you,  hvala ti na odgovoru..nama u bahceciju nisu ništa rekli, samo su nam uzeli hrpu para

----------


## Angely4you

> Angely4you,  hvala ti na odgovoru..nama u bahceciju nisu ništa rekli, samo su nam uzeli hrpu para


Kao i meni u Zg dok nisam naišla na normalnog doktora  :Smile:

----------


## tin

Planiramo na proljeće u Pronatal u Češku kod dr.Mardešića, mislim da smo odmah tako trebali ovako smo izgubili 4,5 godine samo se vrtimo uokrug

----------


## Inesz

> Angely4you,  hvala ti na odgovoru..nama u bahceciju nisu ništa rekli, samo su nam uzeli hrpu para



Tin, žao mi je da je ovako bilo.  :Sad:  Sretno u Češkoj!

Ali, zar vam zaista nisu rekli koliko su male šanse da ostvarite trudnoću sa dijagnozom azoospermije? Zar vam nisu objasnili da kod azoosperije i oni spermiji koji se dobiju nakon centrifugiranja ili krirurškim putem najčešće ne mogu nakon oplodnje dati kvalitetan embrij sposoban za daljnji razvoj?  Zar vam nisu odmah spomenuli mogućnost nastavka liječenja kroz donaciju muških spolnih stanica?

----------


## tin

> Tin, žao mi je da je ovako bilo.  Sretno u Češkoj!
> 
> Ali, zar vam zaista nisu rekli koliko su male šanse da ostvarite trudnoću sa dijagnozom azoospermije? Zar vam nisu objasnili da kod azoosperije i oni spermiji koji se dobiju nakon centrifugiranja ili krirurškim putem najčešće ne mogu nakon oplodnje dati kvalitetan embrij sposoban za daljnji razvoj?  Zar vam nisu odmah spomenuli mogućnost nastavka liječenja kroz donaciju muških spolnih stanica?


ništa nam apsolutno nisu rekli, a mi nismo puno ni pitali

----------


## AAL6

Samo da javim novosti da se MM i ja spremamo u Prag ovaj mjesec na AID. Tiskanica E112 nam neće ništa pomoći jer naš postupak donacije sperme ne pokriva češko osiguranje. Iskoristiti ću pozitivno riješenje HZOO da odradim pripremu i imam besplatne preglede, lijekove i povrat puta. Ali sad dolazi u pitanje pravilo od tri AID-a prije odobrenja IVF-a kod zdravih žena?????

----------


## Angely4you

Cure

Danas sam procurila, sutra krećem s Gonalima.
Jel mi može koja reći koji dan ste putovale u Prag, imam još 4 dana starog godišnjeg i htjela bih ga iskoristiti, pa bi htjela i znati koji dan se ide gore. Znam da sve ovisi o folikulometriji, ali cca...?

Hvala

----------


## little ivy

ja sam 11ti dan primala štopericu i 13ti dan je bila punkcija. ali kao sto i sama kazes sve ovisi o folikulometriji. gore smo bili vec 10ti dan jer smo predaleko i nismo htjeli riskirat probleme s putovanjem i slicno nego u miru putovat.

----------


## little ivy

ej Angel4you. ne treba ti nista na klinici osim papira vasih,njihovih sto ce ti dati potpisanih. sve ostalo imaju oni. dobijes svoju iskaznicu,svoj ormaric,spavacicu,papuce i legnes na krevet i cekas svoj red...isto tako je i kad dodje red za transfer. ekipa sestara,anesteziologa i doktorica su divni i odlicni te puni razumjevanja....sretno vam bilo

----------


## little ivy

Draga tin....sjecam se nasih avantura po sarajevu,bili smo u dan kod njih. steta sto su vam se stvari dalje razvile tako kako jesu. 
mi smo eto u prosincu bili u PFC i kao sto vidis iz potpisa cekamo nasu mrvicu. uhvatili smo 14 tjedana,sve je uredu i nadam se da ce tako i ostati. sto se tice uspjesnosti postupka o kojem si pitala: uspjesnost parova kojima je dijagnoza azo je malena,toga smo i mi bili svijesni od samoga pocetka. čuda se događaju i svjedočila sam ovuda i takvim situacijama ali nazalost najcesce zavrsimo neuspjehom. sreca pa je medicina dovoljno napredovala i imamo liberarnu česku da nam ponudi rješenja. mi smo eto bili gore kod njih i trenutna trudnoca je uspjeh iz prvog puta. sreca nasa! isto znam primjer iz 7mog-8mog puta. nema pravila uspjesnosti. ja mogu samo rec da sam imala srece i nadam se da ce me sreca i nastaviti pratiti. uspjesnost i postotci koji oni navode su ustvari realni. ne vjerujem onome ko obecava brda i doline kao sto nam je doktor u sarajevu davao 50% posto sanse sto sam i sama znala da je nemoguce i uopce me nisu zanjimali postotci jer da je rekao realno i 5% isto bi probali. svatko od nas proba sve sto nam se pruza.
sretno vam bilo u daljnjoj borbi i da sto prije dodjete do svog cilja. ako vam ista treba slobodno se javi tu sam ako mogu pomoc. pozdrav i kiss

----------


## tin

litttle ivy,hvala na lijepim željama,
 čuvaj svoju mrvicu nadam se da će se i nam dragi Bog smilovat jednoga dana..

----------


## prag

Zanima me vi koji ste dobili zakljucak od Hzzo i upute da dostavite potvrdu od klinike u roku 15 dana da vas primaju na teret Ceskog zdravstva a ukoliko idete na Fet i njega ne pokriva Ceska...
sta se dalje dogadjalo kad ste to javili Hzzo?

Molim vas vi koji ste u tijeku slucajevi s Hzzo da nas ostale informirate sta se dogadja...pomozimo jedni drugima..
evo ja sad se mislim ima li smisla da idem u mpo spec.,cekam da me primi,saljem zahtjev Hzzo kad Ceska fet ne placa...
zato ako je tko u slicnoj situaciji...sta nakon toga Hzzo vam je odgovorio?

----------


## Angely4you

> ja sam 11ti dan primala štopericu i 13ti dan je bila punkcija. ali kao sto i sama kazes sve ovisi o folikulometriji. gore smo bili vec 10ti dan jer smo predaleko i nismo htjeli riskirat probleme s putovanjem i slicno nego u miru putovat.


Meni je danas treći dan Gonala, imam nekoliko folikula po 10 mm, endometrij 5, jel to ok?

----------


## little ivy

sorry...ne mogu se sjetiti koliki je bio endometrij a koliki folikuli. gledala sam sve to tek 9ti dan i javila njima u prag. onda su oni dali dalje upute da produzim dva dana i stopericu te kad da budem na klinici. na kraju je bilo 18 punktiranih folikula,14 oplodjenih,10 se razvilo kako treba,tako da nam je ostalo 8 smrznutih. 

prag....sorry nisam upucena u hzzo problematiku,nadam se da ce se javiti netko tko zna

----------


## Angely4you

puno si imala folikula, predivno, ja idem tek u četvrtak, nadam se da ću imati jasniju sliku
hvala little ivy

----------


## little ivy

iznenadila sam samu sebe tolikim brojem  :Wink: 
nema frke,ako mogu sto odgovorit tu sam.
sretno u četvrtak,bit će to sve dobro

----------


## prag

Evo nove informacije za sve fet ....
nazvala sam hzzo i pitala sto kad ceska ne pokriva fet...
odgovor je...nista vam se ne placa niti refundira od hzzo jer iako to imate pravo po hrvatskom zakonu medjunarodno pravo je jace..u ovom slucaj pravo europske unije.
imas pravo se lijeciti u drzavi clanici onoliko koliko njeni gradjani imaju..
nemamo pravo niti na putne troskove..

cak mi je navela primjer beba koje idu na operaciju srca u austriju (jos je rekla dosta ih je iz umjetne oplodnje....mislim stvarno....)da rodtelji placaju participaciju i smjestaj u austriji iako u hrvatskoj to ne moraju...jer je eto tako pravo u europskoj uniji....

a drage moje....vuku li nas za nos....

----------


## Shadow2

Je, a mi to dopustamo..prva ja.
Nekad mi dodje da se iselim iz ove drzave.
I jos njen glupi komentar...nazvala bi je svakakvim zivotinjskim imenicama,ali to je uvrijeda za zivot.rod..a ja sam ljubitelj zivotinja :Wink:

----------


## little ivy

Angely4you....kako stoje stvari??

----------


## Angely4you

Prekinuli smo postupak  :Sad: 
Nisam nikako izreagiralana na Gonale, moj doktor ovdje i dr iz Praga su se složili da prekinemo. Imala sam puno nerazvijenih folikula a samo jedan od 17 mm danas na 9 dan gonala.
Možda bi bila koja js a možda ne, a obzirom da idemo o svom trošku odlučili smo prekinuti, idući ciklus obaviti ponovo pretrage jer su mi sve istekle pa ćemo vidjeti za 5 mjesec.
Očito mi je bila kriva terapija, bolju folikulogenezu sam imala u prirodnom ciklusu prošli mjesec.

----------


## little ivy

žao mi je,mislim da ste dobro odlucili.
ja sam isto trebala na gonale ali kako ih u tom trenuku nije bilo presli smo na menopure,ko zna mozda sam imala srece.
drzite se,ljubite te glavu gore i spremni za proljece u pragu  :Smile:

----------


## Angely4you

Dobra je odluka, ali ipak malo boli  :Sad: 
Nadala sam se da će mi sve biti ok. 
Nije mi bilo suđeno da u trećem mjesecu budem trudna, možda mi se posreći pa ostanem u petom.
Samnom je sve do sada bilo ok, u suprugu je problem pa me malo to pogodilo jače.

----------


## little ivy

s tobom je i dalje sve ok. jednostavno ne reagiramo svi jednako na svaki lijek... drugacija stimulacija mozda ispadne puno bolja. ne brini se,glavu gore bit ce sve ok

----------


## Angely4you

> s tobom je i dalje sve ok. jednostavno ne reagiramo svi jednako na svaki lijek... drugacija stimulacija mozda ispadne puno bolja. ne brini se,glavu gore bit ce sve ok



*little ivy*  :Heart:

----------


## little ivy

:Love:

----------


## AAL6

Pozdrav iz sunčano praga. ♡

----------


## leeloo77

> Evo nove informacije za sve fet ....
> nazvala sam hzzo i pitala sto kad ceska ne pokriva fet...
> odgovor je...nista vam se ne placa niti refundira od hzzo jer iako to imate pravo po hrvatskom zakonu medjunarodno pravo je jace..u ovom slucaj pravo europske unije.
> imas pravo se lijeciti u drzavi clanici onoliko koliko njeni gradjani imaju..
> nemamo pravo niti na putne troskove.....


Znači li to da , ako nađeš kliniku u državi koja pokriva sve (makar to bila i npr Švedska) HZZO će ti platiti postupak?

----------


## Lana77

Nisam dugo pisala...Posle pobacaja u osmoj nedelji trudnoce,bili smo ponovo u PFC bolnici na ubacivanju zaledjenih embriona,ali beta je bila negativna.
Isla sam tri puta na postupak u godini dana,ali donacijom jajnih celija,pa me interesuje da li neko zna koliko se puta smijem podvgavati terapiji?
Koliko vremena treba da prodje od postupka do postupka?Hvala unapred!

----------


## sejla

leeloo, lijepo te čitati, bravo za dečkiće  :Klap:   :Zaljubljen: 
AAL6, sretno u Pragu
Lana77, žao mi je  :Love:  Između postupaka par mjeseci stanka.
svima velika pusa i sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## leeloo77

Je Sejla..napokon se i nama ostvario san ♥♥

----------


## Ignis

Svim mojim dragim Čehinjama samo da pošaljem puuunoooo :Love: 
AAL6 sretno u Pragu i neka ovaj postupak bude dobitan i uzivaš sa veeelikom bušom kao ja sada :Klap:  :Klap: Sretno draga i da nam uskoro javiš veeeeliku betu!!Uzivaj u Pragu!!!!!!

----------


## tikica_69

leeloo, iskrene čestitke  :Zaljubljen: 
lana, meni su rekli bar 3 ciklusa pauze s obzirom da sam u 45. mlađim curama možda daju veći razmak između postupaka.

----------


## Angely4you

Cure...
Danas mi je 16 dan ciklusa i procurila sam. Bila sam na Gonalima i prekinuli smo postupak zbog slabe reakcije na njega. Da li je normalno da sam već procurila ili da idem doktoru? Boli me i maternica i jajnici, sve me boli  :Sad: 
Kada možemo opet na postupak obzirom da nisam ni došla do punkcije, samo sam prošla stimulaciju?

----------


## AAL6

Hvala, na podršci. Uživali smo u Pragu, sad čekamo ......

----------


## prag

Po toj logici bi smo imali pravo...ali koja drzava EU ima sta je pruzala Češka?
mozda provjeriti s fertilityfrend??
ali opet sta je s nas parova koji imamo zamrznute embrije u Češkoj?mi se ne mozemo samo tako prebaciti u drugu drzavu...

----------


## bmaric

Cure i dečki, prvo da vas sve pozdravim!

Molila bih sve vas koji ste od 10. / 11. mjeseca 2013., tj. od kako su nastali problemi sa Češkom i HZZO-om, išli na postupke u CZ preko HZZO-a ili upravo planirate, da mi se javite na prv. mail: bvranic@gmail.com 
Znam da je još uvijek stanje sa postupcima preko HZZO-a isto, ali su mi potrebne najnovije informacije, pogotovo od nekog tko je u "žaru borbe" sa HZZO-om ili tko je već bio na postupku preko HZZO-a po novoj odredbi.

----------


## PinaColada

Drage moje, evo i mene opet na ovim stranicama. Nakon prvog neuspjesnog ET u decembru prosle god, nakon 3 ciklusa, evo me opet na estrofemima i pripremama za Prag i PFC......
Ide li neka od vas u 4mjesecu uPrag?

----------


## inna28

Pozdrav svima,
zanima me na koji mail se javite dr.Mardešiću.Slala sam mu mail na onaj sanatorium@pronatal.cz,ali mi ne odgovara.Ima li neki drugi mail?

----------


## sejla

Inna, probaj na pronatal@pronatal.cz, javit će se Marina ili Ksenija.

----------


## Madlen

Pozdrav svima, ja isto imam problem sa neodgovaranjem na mail. Poslal sam prosli tjedan 2 maila u PFC i Mirni i na kliniku i nema odgovora  :Sad:  vec sam u brigama. A na prvi mail koji sam slala prije 2 tjedna su mi odgovorili u roku od 5 min.

----------


## lulu79

> Drage moje, evo i mene opet na ovim stranicama. Nakon prvog neuspjesnog ET u decembru prosle god, nakon 3 ciklusa, evo me opet na estrofemima i pripremama za Prag i PFC......
> Ide li neka od vas u 4mjesecu uPrag?


Sretno PinaColada,....ja sam u Pragu sredinom 4.mjeseca,....kada si ti? Mozda se vidimo,.....

----------


## lulu79

> Pozdrav svima, ja isto imam problem sa neodgovaranjem na mail. Poslal sam prosli tjedan 2 maila u PFC i Mirni i na kliniku i nema odgovora  vec sam u brigama. A na prvi mail koji sam slala prije 2 tjedna su mi odgovorili u roku od 5 min.


Madlen, a da probas opet poslati mail,.....mozda Mirna nije dobila tvoj mail pa zato ne odgovara,...evo ja sam sa njom u kontaktu bila ovih dana, tako da vjerujem da mail nije dobila,.....sretno!!!

----------


## PinaColada

> Sretno PinaColada,....ja sam u Pragu sredinom 4.mjeseca,....kada si ti? Mozda se vidimo,.....


 Cekam 7.4. kod gin. Da izmjeri endic, pa kada bude sve ok, javice mi iz PFC koji tacno datum ce bitit ET....huh....vjwrovatno od 11.4. do 15.4......

Sretno u svakom slucaju!

----------


## dola

hejla, i meni je Mirna odgovorila odmah na prvi mail prije desetak dana, a na zadnja 2 ništa (jedan prije 5 dana, jedan jučer)...

----------


## dola

inače pozdrav svima! ja se dugo nisam javljala na ovaj forum, svašta nam se iskompliciralo od statusa u potpisu. mi smo probali postupak jednom jer je suprug imao 3 spermija. u međuvremenu se to pogoršalo i na nekoliko spermiograma je bilo nekoliko spermija, ali nijedan živ. Sada nam preostaje samo postupak s doniranim sjemenom. Obzirom na komplikacije s hzzom možda se uputimo slijedeći mjesec u pfc o svom trošku.

----------


## bubekica

ispricavam se sto upadam na temu, ali imam pitanje...
*dola* zasto TESA/TESE nisu opcija kod vas? mi se isto trenutacno borimo s novim saznanjem - svega nekoliko spermija u ejakulatu, ali predlozena nam je biopsija.

----------


## Madlen

Evo da javim da se je Mirna jucer javila na moj mail a danas opet ne odgovar, ocito je guzva kod njih  :Smile:

----------


## dola

bubekica, radili smo u zg biopsiju i nije bilo materijala za smrzavanje, vec tamo nam je doktor rekao da je donacija jedina opcija, ali u kbc rijeka su nas "nagovorili" da probamo postupak s tih nekoliko spermija koji su se u tom momentu pojavili...sad su zadnja tri spermiograma u zadnjih godinu dana sa spermijima koji nisu zivi ( i to desetak njih). imam osjecaj da smo zapravo gubili vrijeme...

----------


## dola

p.s. javila mi se mirna iz pfc  :Smile:

----------


## Angely4you

Ja sam Mirni poslala mail isto prošli tjedan, nakon nekoliko dana ne odgovaranja zvala sam ju i rekla mi je da je vidjela mail ali da doktorica nije stigla pogledati moje papire, tako da potvrđujem da im je užasno gužva.

----------


## inna28

Evo i ja sam ih uspjela dobiti  :Smile: ..još jedno pitanjce...jel netko bio u hotelu Inn u sklopu sanatorija i kolika je cijena?

----------


## mimika81

zdravo.Javljam se po prvi put na vas forum i nadam se da cete mi pomoci za potrebne informacije.Planiram ivf u Pronatal.Cekam samo na odgovor gosp.Danice za potrebnu papirologiju.inace radila prvi ivf u  Bahceci i totalno razocarana s njihovim radom. diagnoza nam je azoospermija.molim ako tko ima iskustva sa ovom klinikom i s njihovim cjenovnikom sa obzirom da snosim troskove sama

----------


## mimika81

zdravo tin.jeste li isli u kliniku i kakvo je iskustvo. i mi planiramo ubrzo jer smo i mi oko 4 god  u nekom  iscekivanju a ova mi se klinika cini sasvim ok

----------


## kety4

Pozdrav,

http://upload.slike.com/slike/2014/0...405_214237.jpg
I kod nas je dijagnoza azoospermija.
06.02.2014. smo bili u Pronatalu na konzultacijama kod doc.Mardešića.
15.03.2014. bili smo na AID-u,sada čekamo...
U sklopu klinike je hotel,cijena prvog noćenja je 70 eura,svako slijedeće noćenje je 60 eura.U cijenu je uračunat doručak.
Sve je prekrasno,čisto,ugodno... TV,free WIFI.Komunikacija na hrvatskom i engleskom jeziku,susretljivi.
U klinici sve ide ko po traci.Sve lijepo izorganizirano,sve lijepo objašnjeno,jako ljubazno osoblje(mislim,tako bi i trebalo biti,ali mi nismo na to navikli,pa...)
Sve u svemu, mi smo oduševljeni sa svime!
Nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla,sretno!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## kety4

:Laughing: 
Oprosti,
zaboravila sam napisati da je link slika cijenika koji smo dobili u Pronatalu.
Ako još mogu kako pomoći,samo reci.   :Smile:

----------


## tin

> zdravo tin.jeste li isli u kliniku i kakvo je iskustvo. i mi planiramo ubrzo jer smo i mi oko 4 god  u nekom  iscekivanju a ova mi se klinika cini sasvim ok


nismo išli pošto naša županija ne snosi toškove umjetne oplodnje, inače smo iz FBiH, pa smo se prebacili u drugu županiju..istrošili smo se kad sam bila na postupku u sarajevu u bahceciju koji nije uspio..slali smo meil u kliniku gdje radi dr.Mardešić, kad se mi odlučimo rekli su da dođemo sa nalazima samo da s enajavimo oni bi osigurali i smještaj..slala sam ja meil i u kliniku PFC međutim oni su nam rekli da sa diagnozom azoospermije mala je stopa uspjeha(svega 5 % ) (a kod moga muža je kriptozoospemija -jako mali broj spermija), a iz Pronatala su nam rekli da me mogu reći ništa za stopu uspjeha sa ovom dijaggnozom dok ne vide nalaze..pa evo čim se srede kod nas papiri idemo i mi za prag

----------


## Susy

Hi! Nova sam na forumu. Zanima me je li itko isao u prague fertility centre i uspio?!
Ja sam bila tamo po prvi put,a imala sam 4 neuspjela pokusaja u drugoj klinici prije. Iscekujem rezultat pa sam poprilicno nestrpljiva. Vracena su mi 2 osmostanicna embrija plus smo koristili embrio gen. Treba mi pozitivnih iskustava!!!! Hvala

----------


## milivoj73

Susy ovako odokativno od 2010. kad su se otvorili na našem forumu ima desetak PFC beba...
uključujući i našu  :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

ja imam tri!!!!sretno

----------


## milivoj73

a imaš i statistiku klinike za 4 godine unazad...
http://www.pragueivf.com/cs/o-nas/
u desnom stupcu "Výroční zpráva 2010,11,12,13"...malo google prevoditelja i to je to...

----------


## Žabac

Susy, prije 2 mjeseca stigao i nas mali PFC bebac i to smrzlic, nakon 12 godina pokusavanja drugdje! Vrlo pozitivno iskustvo. Prvi ICSI nije uspio, ali drugi FET je  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Žabac draga, čestitke od srca, veseli me tvoje javljanje   :Zaljubljen:   :Love: 

Susy, dobro nam došla i sretno za ovaj postupak  :Smile:

----------


## dola

Pozdrav, ipak sam predala zahtjev hzzo za liječenje u inozemstvu, jučer sam dobila zaključak da je zahtjev nepotpun i da moram dostaviti od Pronatala i od češkog hzzo neki dokaz da me primaju na liječenje?! Cijeli je zaključan pisan na način da bi normalnoj, pismenoj osobi bio što neshvatljiviji...ljuta sam ko pas i ne znam što sad..da li je moguće tražiti da plate makar lijekove i da me moj mpo doktor bar pripremi do punkcije, ima li tko kakvih iskustava? p.s. ako plaćate sami postupak tko daje recept za lijekove, kod koga onda raditi folikulometrije, privatnog ginekologa?  :Sad:

----------


## TinTin

> Pozdrav, ipak sam predala zahtjev hzzo za liječenje u inozemstvu, jučer sam dobila zaključak da je zahtjev nepotpun i da moram dostaviti od Pronatala i od češkog hzzo neki dokaz da me primaju na liječenje?! Cijeli je zaključan pisan na način da bi normalnoj, pismenoj osobi bio što neshvatljiviji...ljuta sam ko pas i ne znam što sad..da li je moguće tražiti da plate makar lijekove i da me moj mpo doktor bar pripremi do punkcije, ima li tko kakvih iskustava? p.s. ako plaćate sami postupak tko daje recept za lijekove, kod koga onda raditi folikulometrije, privatnog ginekologa?


ja sam jos u 2. mjesecu dobila taj zakljucak i jos uvijek cekam rjesenje...  Moj je zahtjev bio za FET a iz PFC klinike su mi odmah javili da cesko osiguranje ne pokriva FET tako da iako nisam dobila definitivno rjesenje racunam na to da cemo morat sve troskove platit sami, od pripreme u HR do lijekova, na zalost...
preporucam ti da se javis u Pronatal, oni su vec upuceni u to da vise ne ide po starom...

----------


## Madlen

Hellou, evo mi smo se oducili sami platiti postupak, ljekove sam kupila u slo a sve preglede mi je napravila moja gin jer sam joj iskreno objasnila kolko love trebam za postupak pa mi je eto pomogla da preglede odradi ona  :Smile:  pokusaj pitati prije nego platis priv.

----------


## dola

hvala! šta su lijekovi jeftiniji u slo? tko ti je dao recept za lijekove? misliš na svoju ginekologicu, ne mpo? hvala!

----------


## Madlen

[SOTE=dola;2606688]hvala! šta su lijekovi jeftiniji u slo? tko ti je dao recept za lijekove? misliš na svoju ginekologicu, ne mpo? hvala![/QUOTE]

Da da mislila sam bas na svoju gin. ne na mpo. MI smo se prijavili u PFC kliniku i ja sam uputnicu za ljekove dobila od njih, a jeftinije ti je u slo - mozes mi napisat mail posto jos nemogu pisat priv. poruke pa ti napisem kolko sam sta platila(ovisno o tome sto ti trebas mogu ti i pitat kolko su tvoji ljekovi jer ovih dana trebam otici u slo podici svoje  :Smile: )

----------


## Ignis

> Hi! Nova sam na forumu. Zanima me je li itko isao u prague fertility centre i uspio?!
> Ja sam bila tamo po prvi put,a imala sam 4 neuspjela pokusaja u drugoj klinici prije. Iscekujem rezultat pa sam poprilicno nestrpljiva. Vracena su mi 2 osmostanicna embrija plus smo koristili embrio gen. Treba mi pozitivnih iskustava!!!! Hvala


Nama je uspjelo iz 2.puta FET, nakon dugogodišnjih pokušaja drugdje.Čekamo dvije princezice 31 tt koje trenutno  lupkaju u buši i jako su nestašne :Very Happy: 
Samo pozitivno,ekipa je savršena i čekamo te sa velikom betom :Smile:

----------


## Vlatka35

Dragi moji,
upravo sam dobila informaciju od HZZO-a da mi je odobren postupak u PFC, donacija jajne stanice i da ću u roku tjedan dana dobiti rješenje na kućnu adresu. Jednostavno ne vjerujem!  :Smile:

----------


## AAL6

Dragi suborci da vam javim da je naš AID u PFC uspio. Imamo srčeko koje kuca :Zaljubljen: . Presretni smo.

----------


## bubekica

cestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

AAL6, čestitam na srčeku, želim mirnu trudnoću do kraja  :Very Happy: 

Vlatka, ajme sjajno za pozitivno rješenje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vlatka35

Evo mene opet!  :Smile: 
S obzirom da čekam da mi stigne rješenje domeka, ja sam se požuri i javila u PFC. Već sam dobila protokol od Mirne i 15.06. bi trebali biti kod njih. Imam pitanje u vezi protokola... Inače sam bila na trisequensu i sad kad dobim menstruaciju moram počet sa kontracepcijom. Nakon toga je terapija slijedeća: od prvog dana slijedeće menstruacije moram početi sa injekcijama Diphreline 0,1 mg i to 7 dana, a od drugog dana trebam početi uzimati  Estrofem 2 mg 1-1-1 bez prestanka do testa za trudnoću.
Jel koja od vas imala takav protokol?

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Vlatka35 a hzzo sad pokriva kakve troškove za donaciju jajne stanice?

----------


## Inesz

> Dragi moji,
> upravo sam dobila informaciju od HZZO-a da mi je odobren postupak u PFC, donacija jajne stanice i da ću u roku tjedan dana dobiti rješenje na kućnu adresu. Jednostavno ne vjerujem!



Jesu li ti rekli koliki dio troška postupka pokriva HZZO? Molim te da nam napišeš što piše u rješenju kad ga primiš. Hvala i sretno!

----------


## Inesz

Cure, je li u zadanje vrijeme netko  trebao i  tražio postupak u Češkoj uz PGD? Ima li tko iskustva o plaćanju ovih postupaka od strane HZZO-a u zadnje vrijeme?

----------


## Vlatka35

Ovih dana bi trebalo stići rješenje, možda već i danas. Kad ga dobijem, onda ću vam znati odgovoriti na sva pitanja. Prema zahtjevu koji smo dali, HZZO bi pokrivao 1000 € preko tiskanice E112 (za donaciju jajne stanice), al možda je drugačije navedeno u rješenju. Kad sam se čula telefonski previše sam bila uzbuđena kad su mi rekli da je je pozitivno riješeno i da upravo  pišu, tako da nisam pitala za ostalo. Javim detaljno čim da primim u ruke!  :Smile:

----------


## saan

Sad ja upadam ovako bezveze... Ali zanima me cisto informatvno: da li se placa js. Odnosno sjeme jel nije mi jasno ako je nesto donirano onda bi trebalo biti besplatno ili???

----------


## Inesz

> Ovih dana bi trebalo stići rješenje, možda već i danas. Kad ga dobijem, onda ću vam znati odgovoriti na sva pitanja. Prema zahtjevu koji smo dali, HZZO bi pokrivao 1000 € preko tiskanice E112 (za donaciju jajne stanice), al možda je drugačije navedeno u rješenju. Kad sam se čula telefonski previše sam bila uzbuđena kad su mi rekli da je je pozitivno riješeno i da upravo  pišu, tako da nisam pitala za ostalo. Javim detaljno čim da primim u ruke!


Vlatka35, vi bi onda ostatak troška postupka od oko 3500 eura sami platili?

Meni se ovakva rješenje ne čine u skladu sa zakonom. Ako naši parovi imaju prema hrvatskim zakonima pravo na liječenje uz donaciju spolnih stanica a država to ne može osigurati, onda bi naše obavezno osiguranje trebalo snositi troškove cjelokupnog postupka. Pa, nisuu naši građani građani Republike Češke da bi se na njih primjenivali češki zakoni. Hrvatski građani imaju prava na liječenje prema hrvatskim zakonima i propisima.

----------


## Vlatka35

Inesz, slažem se da rješenja nisu u skladu sa zakonom i da smo bili prisiljeni prihvatiti ovaj način da bi opće došli do rješenja. Stvar je u tome da ne bi ni došli u razmatranje kod HZZO-a di nismo predali izjavu da 3.500 eura plaćamo samu. Ovako ćemo dobiti rješenje koje se ne može osporiti glede naše potrebe za donacijom, ali se može pisati žalba. Planiramo u 6.mjesecu otići u Prag sa rješenjem kakvim dobimo, al ćemo se svako žaliti na financijski dio troškova. Ne znam dal ćemo uspjeti nešto izvući i kad, al svako ćemo probati. Na zaključku je izričito pisalo da nemamo pravo žalbe, al na rješenje se može žaliti. Eto..to je naš plan, kakav takak u ovoj situaciji.

----------


## bmaric

Cure, s obzirom da će vas tretirati kao cz pacijente, hzzo pokriva samo 1000 € za postupke IVF-a, što znači da sve ostalo nadoplaćujete, tj. za IVF sa doniranim sjemenom vi nadoplaćujete cca. 2000 €, a za donaciju js cca. 3500 €... nažalost je to tako, a jednog dana kada kod nas budu spremne banke, tek će onda biti besplatno, ako ne promjene zakon.

Sretno svima u postupcima!

----------


## reny123

> Vlatka35, vi bi onda ostatak troška postupka od oko 3500 eura sami platili?
> 
> Meni se ovakva rješenje ne čine u skladu sa zakonom. Ako naši parovi imaju prema hrvatskim zakonima pravo na liječenje uz donaciju spolnih stanica a država to ne može osigurati, onda bi naše obavezno osiguranje trebalo snositi troškove cjelokupnog postupka. Pa, nisuu naši građani građani Republike Češke da bi se na njih primjenivali češki zakoni. Hrvatski građani imaju prava na liječenje prema hrvatskim zakonima i propisima.


*X*

----------


## dola

Madlen, koliko si čekala lijekove tj. koliko se ranije moraju naručiti? ja trebam menopure i cerotide...

----------


## little ivy

AAL6...čestitke od srca. čuvajte svoju mrvicu  :Kiss: 
naša mrvica raste...uhvatili smo 22tjedna...Susy naša mrva je iz PFC klinike,iz prvog puta. imali smo sreće i neka nas nastavi pratit.

Sretno svima....

----------


## Madlen

> Madlen, koliko si čekala lijekove tj. koliko se ranije moraju naručiti? ja trebam menopure i cerotide...


Ljekove mozes telefonom naruciti i ceka ti se par dana. A upit mozes i mailom poslat jer sam ja svoje podigla pa ti vise nemogu pitat kolko tvoji ljekovi kostaju. Meni je ispalo sigurno 800 kn manje al sam ja trebala 25 inekcija.

----------


## dola

hvala madlen  :Smile:  kada vi idete u Prag? mi bi trebali oko 26.05. ako se ništa ne izjalovi...još koji mail pa ću ti moći pisati pp  :Smile:

----------


## valiana

Pozdrav drage buduće trudnice!A trudnicama i mamam čestitam!Moje rješenje za PGD imam ali love nemam za platit postupak tak da sam već drugi put poslala za odgodu istog.Malo sam u fazi odmora od ove teme jer uživam u majčinstvu sa svojim malim princem!Sretno svima!

----------


## Inesz

Valiana, zar HZZO ne snosi sve troškove za ivf+pgd?

----------


## Madlen

> hvala madlen  kada vi idete u Prag? mi bi trebali oko 26.05. ako se ništa ne izjalovi...još koji mail pa ću ti moći pisati pp


Ja sam ti krenula sa inekcijama u petak je ultrazvuk i u ned bi trebali krenuti za Prag  :Smile:

----------


## Madlen

> hvala madlen  kada vi idete u Prag? mi bi trebali oko 26.05. ako se ništa ne izjalovi...još koji mail pa ću ti moći pisati pp


Nisam te pitala u kojoj ste poliklinici ?  :Smile:

----------


## dola

madlen, kako reagiraš na stimulaciju? mislim da ćeš sad imati dovoljan broj postova za pp ako želiš, da ne opterećujemo temu...

----------


## dola

Pfc

----------


## valiana

Iskreno dobila sam ja to rješenje i niš u njemu ne piše kaj pokriva kaj ne ali su mi u PFC rekli da ne pokriva postupak!Tako da sam to stavila na čekanje..moram zvat baš ovaj tjedan da pitam jer u biti ja nisam dobila ništa više od rješenja a kad sam zvala rekli su da če mi se očitovat glede plačanja.A sad da mi kažu da odem odmah ne bih mogla imam malenoga i sad uživam u njemu!

----------


## gagana

Madlen jesi li se mail-om dogovarala sa Pragom(koja poliklinika) i koliko si na mail čekala,evo ja bome 1 tjedan čekam da mi se Mirna javi  :Sad:

----------


## dola

gagana izgleda da su u pfc u guzvi. i meni Mirna nekada odgovori na mail nakon par dana, ali uvijek odgovori. ako je nesto hitno sigurno ih se moze dobiti na telefon.

----------


## Madlen

Gagana ja sam ti isto Pfc i svaki mail cekam po nekoliko dana al sam sad krenula zvati ih telefonom jer ubija me cekanje maila  :Wink:  sa kucnog telefona su mi napilatili nekih 9 kn za vise od 6 min tak da to stvarno nije puno ako nemas zivaca cekati  :Smile:

----------


## tin

> Pfc


dola, jel kod tvog muža ima dovoljan broj spermija koja je azoospermija..kod mog muža je kriptozoospermija, jako mali broj spermija, radili smo ICSI u Bahceciju prošlo ljeto al bezuspješno, pa smo mislili sad u češku kod dr. mardešića..želim vam puno sreće

----------


## dola

tin, kod mog muža je prije dvije godine bilo 1-5 spermija...radio je biopsiju ali nije bilo ničega za smrznuti i već mu je taj doktor rekao da je donacija jedino rješenje...mi smo ipak probali jedan ICSI, neuspješno.. službena je dijagnoza kriptozoospermija (s time da zadnjih godinu i pol dana tih nekoliko spermija koji se nađu nisu pokretni i ne mogu u postupak) ukratko nalazi su mu svaki put lošiji (a u startu su već bili grozni :Smile:  pa smo se odlučili za Prag ...hvala na lijepim željama, i ja vama želim sreću!

----------


## pingwin

Da li mi neko moze reci nesto o putu za Prag? Da li ste isle preko Beca? Koliko posle ET ste kretali nazad kuci?

Hvala jos jednom.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

ooo, traži se info za put u prag, mi napravili stranicu, link je u mom potpisu

----------


## pingwin

Hvala za link.  :Smile: 
Htjela sam još pitati kakva su vam iskustva sa Pronatal klinikom kao i da li ste imali neke kontraindikacije na lijek Estrofem. Iskreno, zbunilo me sto u uputstvu pise samo jedna dnevno a ja cu piti 3 dnevno?

Hvala unaprijed.  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

I ja sam uzimala 3 dnevno..neke cure su uzimale i vise,ovisi ti o endometriju..uz estrofem uzimaj sok od cikle( ciklu opcenito) i ananas..oni su dobri za bildanje endometrijuma..
Neznam za Pronatal mi smo se odlucili za Pfc( bili smo u obe klinike na razgovoru) samo radi jedne " sitnice" jer nam je dr.L vise legla.
Sta se same strucnosti obiju klinika,mislim da su podjednako dobri..tako da sigurno neces pogrijesiti,ma koju da odabers.
Sretno,ako jos sta treba..slobodno pita..mislim da sad mozes i na pp.

----------


## sejla

Draga pingwin, evo mi smo iz Pronatala i imam samo riječi hvale  :Smile:  uspjeli smo iz prve  :Zaljubljen:  ali potpis na shadow2, obje su klinike vrhunske i stvarno se ne može pogriješiti u izboru, odlučuju sitnice  :Wink: 
Od estrofema nisam imala nikakve nuspojave (osim brzog bujanja grudi), isto sam ispočetka pila 3x dnevno.
Samo pitaj što god te zanima, ili ovdje ili mi se možeš javiti na mail u potpisu  :Smile: 

Svima u planiranju, sretnooooo  :Heart:

----------


## pingwin

Hvala na odgovorima, javljam se sa pitanjima u pp.  :Kiss:  i naravno srecno svima.  :Kiss:   :Smile:

----------


## pingwin

nijedan post mi se ne pojavljuje, zna li neko da mi pomogne?
ne mogu pp da saljem. pomoc!  :Sad:

----------


## Argente

pingwin, prvih par postova se provjerava i objavljuje tek nakon odobrenja, sad će to krenuti
isto tako i za privatne poruke - još nekoliko postova i bit će ti omogućene
pravila foruma, ne brini  :Wink:

----------


## pingwin

Hvala, vec sam se bila zabrinula.  :Smile:  Imam pitanje za sve a tice se estrofema, da li ste ga pile na osam sati (ako ste pile 3/1). 
 :Kiss:

----------


## duskadz

Pozdrav,
Da li neko zna dobar a jeftin smještaj blizu PFC-a?
Unaprijed hvala

----------


## marien

Drage suborke sve vas lijepo pozdravljam i pridružujem se ovoj našoj borbi.Draga AAL6 čestitam na trudnoći i želim ti sve najbolje.Zaista je rjetkost sa AIDOM uspjeti ovako brzo.Molila bih te da mi kažeš od koga si dobila protokol za AID i kod kojeg si  liječnika pripremala?Mene čeka isto pa me zanima ,hvala tina odgovoru!

----------


## marien

Draga duskadz,
imaš hotel STEP blizu klinike 40 eura i odličan je.Mirna ti može rezervirati.

----------


## milivoj73

> Pozdrav,
> Da li neko zna dobar a jeftin smještaj blizu PFC-a?
> Unaprijed hvala


nas pomalo zanima isto...
osim hotela koje ima preko pfca ili klasika preko bookinga našao sam dosta povoljnih stanova od cca 40-50 m2 za 30-40 eura dan (nama je to dobra opcija jer idemo sa našom malom pfcovkom po bracu ili seku  :Smile: ) na:
airbnb.com
malo prosurfaj, čini se dobar izbor...

----------


## Shadow2

> Hvala, vec sam se bila zabrinula.  Imam pitanje za sve a tice se estrofema, da li ste ga pile na osam sati (ako ste pile 3/1).


Da,ja sam pila u 8,16,24 h..

----------


## duskadz

> Draga duskadz,
> imaš hotel STEP blizu klinike 40 eura i odličan je.Mirna ti može rezervirati.


Hvala

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk

----------


## duskadz

> nas pomalo zanima isto...
> osim hotela koje ima preko pfca ili klasika preko bookinga našao sam dosta povoljnih stanova od cca 40-50 m2 za 30-40 eura dan (nama je to dobra opcija jer idemo sa našom malom pfcovkom po bracu ili seku ) na:
> airbnb.com
> malo prosurfaj, čini se dobar izbor...


Hvala

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk

----------


## pingwin

> Da,ja sam pila u 8,16,24 h..


Hvala  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## miny

odmah iza klinike  imaš  hotel Inturprag  .  mi smo rezervirali preko bookinga po priično povoljnoj cijeni.    Sretno .    
http://www.hotelinturprag.com/kontakty_en.html

----------


## duskadz

> odmah iza klinike  imaš  hotel Inturprag  .  mi smo rezervirali preko bookinga po priično povoljnoj cijeni.    Sretno .    
> http://www.hotelinturprag.com/kontakty_en.html


Hvala puno!!!!

----------


## valiana

Mi smo uvijek išli preko Mirne i bili smo bez brige! Sretno!

----------


## Kadauna

Molim vas informaciju tko ima - gdje se sad može obaviti pravno savjetovanje pred postupak s doniranim gametama ali bez plaćanja.

----------


## valiana

Kadauna isprazni svoj pretinac!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

ispraznila - hvala za svaki info

----------


## florjan

> Molim vas informaciju tko ima - gdje se sad može obaviti pravno savjetovanje pred postupak s doniranim gametama ali bez plaćanja.


Obiteljski centar grada Zagreba; 
Preobraženska 4/IV 
Ulica grada Chicaga 13

01 4577 194 
ocgz@ocgz.hr 
www.ocgz.h

----------


## alda

pozz...mi smo napočetku oko skupljanja papira mislim da smo u sličnoj situaciji javi se ...stalno pratim forum i odlučila sam se javiti ..naravno da imam sto pitanja i glava mi je puna svega od informacija.....

----------


## Vlatka35

Da javim i na ovoj temi...  :Smile: 
U petak sam konačno primila rješenje. Ne znam dal je još netko od vas dobio, al izgleda kao što sam i očekivala. Troškove od 1000 eura plaća HZZO preko tiskanice E112, a ostatak 3500 eura moram platit sama. Putne troškove plaćaju za oboje, najjeftiniju kartu, pokriveni su lijekovi, a odobravaju 3 dana mada ne znam kakvu to ulogu ima, kad nam ne plaćaju smještaj.
Uglavnom, ja oko 15.06. idem u Prag s tim rješenjem jer tako imamo dogovoren termin (već sam u protokolu), al u slijedećih 15 dana će mi prijateljica napisati žalbu na financijski dio, pa ćemo vidjeti kako će na kraju to završiti. Nadam se...pozitivno za sve nas!  :Wink:

----------


## bmaric

Vlatka35, javi nam svakako što su odgovorili na žalbu i sretno u Pragu!

----------


## sejla

Vlatka draga, sretno u Pragu, i nakon toga sa žalbom! (jooooooooj 15.06., tad je meni bila oplodnja  :Smile: )
Meni prijateljica ima rješenje već nekoliko mjeseci koje produžuje, sad čeka da joj pronađu donorku  :Smile:  Planiraju ići o vlastitom trošku, i onda po povratku na temelju odobrenja ganjati refundaciju.

duskadz i alda, dobro nam došle!

----------


## Vlatka35

Sejla draga, vidjela sam da si imala isti termin. Zato se nadam da bude moj dobitni kao i tvoj. Mora biti nešto u tom datumu, a i u tome, da si prva osoba kojoj sam se obratila za pomoć!  :Wink:

----------


## alda

Hvala na dobrodoslici...Skupili papire..i zapeli na psihologu...Bili smo u obiteljskom centru na savjetovanju i tamo su rekli da se od ove god.promijenio zakon;oni jesu ob.cen. ali sad spadaju pod socijal. skrb tako nešto i da neznaju dali mi mogu dati potvrdu(savjet psihologa)a pravnika nemaju....Proslijedili su svojoj ravnateljici..i ja sad cekam...zvala sam prije tj.dana i još uvijek oni čekaju odgovor.Dali netko zna gdje mogu to obaviti,pravni savjet mogu ići kod odvjetnika ili?

----------


## Vlatka35

Cure pomoć!
JUčer sam bila kod svoje ginekologice da joj pokažem rješenje i da mi ispiše recepte za lijekove. Za estrofen mi je dala, al za injekcije decapeptyl 0,1 nije, već mi je dala uputnicu za našu bolnicu i rekla mi da decapeptyl ne može ona dati, al ću na pikanje u bolnicu. Mislim da problem u tome da mi u rješenju piše da se stimulacija može provesti u referentnom centru tj. Petrovoj. Al nije da piše da se MORA već MOŽE. Bojim se da ću doći u bolnicu a oni mi neće dati injekcije, a trebaju mi od nedjelje. Imate iskustva? Savjet?

----------


## Vlatka35

Jos jedno pitanje..mogu li sama kupiti injekcije s obzirom da ih trebam samo 7? I na temelju cega mi ih mogu prodati u ljekarni? Prtokolu iz Praga? Kad nemam recept.. :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

probaj u ljekarni filipović - oni će ti možda dati decapeptyle na temelju protokola iz Praga. Tako je nekad bilo.

----------


## makajica

Draga  Vlatka, da se I ja malo pridruzim, kao prvo isto bih preporučila hotel Step, Hotel je vrlo uredan I OK, a kada ti ga Mirna dogovori vrlo je povoljan ( samo sa doručkom ).
Što se tiće Decapeptyla, mene su čudno gledali u Petrovoj kad sam pitala za njega, I dakle ne dobiva se na recept, trebamo ga sami kupiti oko 340 kn (tu negdje ) ali pitaj u nekoliko ljekarni jer se cijene malo razlikuju I negdje ga treba pričekati par dana da ga naruće...
usput, nisam vidla, koja ti je dijagnoa, vidim da imamo slićan put pa eto...? ( ja sam kao I sejla Sy Turner )  :Wink: 
pozz I sretno

----------


## Vlatka35

Makajica, hvala ti na savjetima!  :Smile: 
Uspjela sam nabaviti Decapeptyl u Varaždinu. Naručila u četvrtak i dobila u petak. 406 kn za 7 komada. Već je drugi dan u opticaju.  :Wink: 
Zamolila sam Mirnu da nam rezervira Step, al već tjedan i pol ne odgovara na mailove, pa ne znam dal je uspjela. Danas sam joj poslala i SMS i čekam da se javi. Jel se netko čuo s njom zadnjih tjedan dana?
Dijagnoza je preuranjena menopauza zbog autoimunih bolesti i lječenja kemoterapijom. Ti se spremaš u Prag ili? Ja odbrojavam.. :Smile:

----------


## makajica

Super draga ! ja malo kasnim...  :Smile: 
bili smo na jednom pokušaju, sad čekamo da nas se financijski posloži pa ćemo na jesen ponovo...

----------


## valiana

Pozdrav meni je Mirna prošli tjedan odgovorila na mail..očito je u gužvici sretno!

----------


## Vlatka35

Cure..trebam savjet. Zanima me kako ide općenito sa plaćanjem. Dal trebam uzeti češke krune il eure? Ne mislim na trošak postupka, već ostalo..hotel, klopa, parking. Imam naviku plaćanja karticama, pa ne znam kolko čeških kruna uzeti sa sobom za tjedan dana..

----------


## sejla

Za đeparac više trebaju krune, bolje je njih imati. Eura nešto sitno.

----------


## milivoj73

> Cure..trebam savjet. Zanima me kako ide općenito sa plaćanjem. Dal trebam uzeti češke krune il eure? Ne mislim na trošak postupka, već ostalo..hotel, klopa, parking. Imam naviku plaćanja karticama, pa ne znam kolko čeških kruna uzeti sa sobom za tjedan dana..


onoliko kruna koliko treba tih 7-10 dana za "ostalo" može se podići na bankomatu...provizija je manja nego dvostruka konverzija (kuna-euro, euro-kruna), a isto tako i kupovina kruna u hr...
većina banaka ima svoje sestrinske banke (pozna ih se po logu) pa je na tim bankomatima najisplativije dizati krune...

----------


## Vlatka35

Hvala Sejla i Milivoj!  :Smile:  Zaboravih napisati...i dečki.  :Wink:  Neću se onda zamarati  sa traženjem kruna kod nas, odradit će to bankomat na licu mjesta.

----------


## silvija

Pozdrav cure
Mi isto razmišljamo o pronatalu. Ako bi mi mogle odgovoriti cure koje imaju iskustva s njima koliko se čeka za prve konzultacije, koga kontaktirati i koji nalazi itd. Išli bi privatno,nemam volje natezati se sa hzzo-om Može na pp. Hvala

----------


## sejla

Je li netko trenutno u kontaktu s pfc-om? Zar ih se neće moći dobiti do 20og, navodno dotada mirne nema u uredu? (prijateljica mi želi ugovoriti postupak...  :Sad:  )

----------


## milivoj73

> Je li netko trenutno u kontaktu s pfc-om? Zar ih se neće moći dobiti do 20og, navodno dotada mirne nema u uredu? (prijateljica mi želi ugovoriti postupak...  )


ili se strpiti 4 dana ili se javiti ostalim koordinatoricama...

----------


## sejla

Hvala, imaš li možda mailove? Jer sad već čeka na odgovor tjedan i pol....

----------


## milivoj73

vignjevic@pragueivf.cz
veljkovic@pragueivf.cz

----------


## Vlatka35

Hej Sejla! Ja sam u Pragu, stigla danas. Sutra idem u kliniku.  :Smile:  ako treba nesto, javi. Mirne nema al se tvoja prijateljica moze javiti Ivani Vignjevic. Mene je Mirna uputila na nju jer je nema ovaj tjedan. Uglavom..sutra je punkcija kod donorice a onda cekamo transfer. Ako ima nekog u Pragu neka se javi! :Smile:

----------


## Vlatka35

Ispravak netocnog navoda..Ivana Veljkovic.  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Hvala puno, proslijedila sam joj mailove  :Smile: 
Vlatka draga, uživajte u Pragu! Želim puno sreće za uspješnu punkciju i još uspješniji transfer kroz nekoliko dana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  javljaj novosti  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Hvala puno, proslijedila sam joj mailove  :Smile: 
Vlatka draga, uživajte u Pragu!  Želim puno sreće za uspješnu punkciju i još uspješniji transfer kroz nekoliko dana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  javljaj novosti  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Ispričavam se za dupli post  :Embarassed:  net me nešto zeza

----------


## suen

Zdravo!dali neko zna dali ce raditi klinika Pronatal u julu mjesecu i kad im pocinje godisnji odmor?hvala unapred

----------


## Vlatka35

Evo mene sa izvjestajem iz Praga.  :Smile:  18.06. bila punkcija donorice...dobili 9 JS od kojih se oplodilo 7 i 5 je opstalo. Transfer sam imala jucer..2 osmostanicna embrija. Prema rijecima dr jako lijepa.  :Wink:  sve je proslo super, moj endic 13 mm..super inkubator. Imamo jos 3 smrzlica al se nadam uspjehu od prve. Samo da vas upozorim da je transfer bio treci  dan iz razloga jer mi je HZZO odobrio samo 3 dana pa su tako i tiskanice E112 bile napravljene. Bila sam malo ljuta i u strahu jer smo to saznali tek u klinici..da to tak funkcionira. Al me doktorica uvjerila da nema straha i da se ne moraju cekat blastice. A s obzirom da su nam se embriji jako lijepo razvili vise nema brige.  :Smile:  Samo pozitiva. Eto...i sad cekanje bete do 07.07.  :Smile:

----------


## little ivy

vlatka35....sretno i strpljivo do bete  :Smile: 

sretno svima koliko vas ima  :Kiss:

----------


## sejla

Super vijesti Vlatka  :Smile:  bitno je da su vraćeni lijepi embriji koji se pravilno razvijaju, naravno da nije nužno čekati blastice i da one nisu garancija uspjeha (makar je besmisleno da je raniji transfer morao biti zbog tiskanice hzzo-a  :Rolling Eyes: ) Čekamo novosti i navijamo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## sara69

Pozdrav svima na forumu nisam se dugo javljala..evo napokon da svima prenesem radosnu vjest dobila sam svoju prekrasnu curicu tešku 3300 i nakon 11 godina lutanja i čekanja ipak naš san se ostvario.Svima puno sreće u daljim postupcima..i nikad nikad ne odustajte..sve vas puno pozdravljam i volim

----------


## sejla

Draga sara, čestitke na djevojčici  :Zaljubljen:  uživajte u dugočekanoj i zasluženoj sreći  :Heart:

----------


## Rominka

voljela bih da se javljam sa lijepim vijestima, ali danas vrištim,u sebi. ljuta sam jer sam upravo dobila još jednu prepreku na putu za prag. danas sam dobila dijagnozu hipotireoza. samo to, za sada. i sada opet upadam u ruke silnim doktorima, a muka mi je od njih (ono, baš mi je muka). dobila sam nešto za piti, ni ne znam kako se zove, i uputnice za dalje. idem dalje, ići ću, ali uffffaaaaaa..... a već smo isplanirali odlazak na kraju ljeta u Prag.

----------


## Snekica

Rominka draga! Nadam se da ćeš sve staviti pod kontrolu i da će sve na kraju ispasti u redu i da ćete ipak na kraju ljeta u Prag!

----------


## sejla

Draga Rominka, lijepo te opet čitati  :Smile:  Žao mi je što te muči štitnjača, imam Hashimoto koji je nakon poroda podivljao pa sam malo u hiper malo u hipo....ali bitna je terapija, i kad se pronađe prava doza lijeka tsh će ti biti taman za trudnoću najesen  :Wink:  znam da te pogodilo, ali dobro da se sada otkrilo jer ako ti tsh nije u normali otežano je začeće....
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Rominka

cure hvala  :Smile:  
znaš sejla da si mi prva pala na pamet jučer  :Smile:  doktorica mi je govorila, vjerojatno svašta pametno, ali ja nisam ništa čula. nisam drama queen, i do sada sam bila spremna na sve loše nalaze, ali ovo nisam očekivala pa me zapljusnulo, zateklo...iako, sama sam otišla dr jer sam u posljednih tri mjeseca osjećala neke promjene - a nadala sam se klasičnom nalazu (anemija i nedostatak šećera - izgedna glikemija). da, draže mi je znati jer znam što mi je poduzeti, ali da mi je trebala još jedna prepreka, pa nije! dosta mi ih je već, pa nisam na olimpijadi  :Smile:  ili možda jesam. no, bilo kako bilo, sada se moram informirati i naučiti o hipotireozi kako bih se znala ponašati s tim.

----------


## sejla

Uz euthyrox se vrlo brzo može normalizirati nalaz i držati hormone pod kontrolom  :Smile:  pod terapijom nemam nuspojave, nije mi bilo loše ni kad mi je tsh bio nešto viši od normale, hipo ok podnosim al kad sam bila u hiperu bilo mi je dosta loše....bit će kod tebe brzo sve ok, a od jeseni nek si nam lijepa trudnica  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

Cure treba mi jedan savjet od vas koje ste van hr radile oplodnju. Dal ste nakon transfera ostajale jedan dan ili ste odmah isle kuci? Ja se trebam avionom vratit iz makedonije pa zato pitam. Jos sa dr to nisam prokomentirala al htjela bi i od vas cuti misljena i iskustva.

----------


## Vlatka35

Draga LaraLana, ja sam odmah nakon transfera išla doma. Vožnja autom od 8 sati. U 10 sati je bil transfer, a u 12 smo već krenuli na put. Doktorica mi je rekla da nema straha od putovanja, ako sam suvozač. Čak ni loš autoput od Praga do Brna nije prepreka. I da stvarno nema pravila, govore moji pluseki 8.dt, 9.dt i jedan danas.  :Very Happy:  Sad čekam nalaz bete.  :Kiss:

----------


## suen

Cestitam i zelim ti skolsku trudnocu :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Draga LaraLana, ja sam odmah nakon transfera išla doma. Vožnja autom od 8 sati. U 10 sati je bil transfer, a u 12 smo već krenuli na put. Doktorica mi je rekla da nema straha od putovanja, ako sam suvozač. Čak ni loš autoput od Praga do Brna nije prepreka. I da stvarno nema pravila, govore moji pluseki 8.dt, 9.dt i jedan danas.  Sad čekam nalaz bete.


Hvala Vlatka i sretno...nek bude skolska  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Vlatka draga, čestitam i ovdje  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  čekamo objavu velike bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

LaraLana, mi smo putovali idući dan, oko 11 sati u vlaku. Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vlatka35

Sejlica draga...beta 11.dt. 469!  :Smile:  :Very Happy: 

A danas bila kod svoje gin i rekla mi je ne vadit betu prije 07.07. kako su mi napisali u Pragu, da pozitivni testovi ništa ne znače. grrrrrrr

----------


## sejla

> Sejlica draga...beta 11.dt. 469! 
> 
> A danas bila kod svoje gin i rekla mi je ne vadit betu prije 07.07. kako su mi napisali u Pragu, da pozitivni testovi ništa ne znače. grrrrrrr


Ma bravo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Samo kroz koji dan provjeriti kako se dupla, i to je to  :Heart: 
 Ma joooj, većina nas ni približno nije čekala termin vađenja bete iz otpusnog pisma....istina je da prerani testići znaju biti neprecizni, ali lijepo rastuća beta je siguran pokazatelj  :Smile:  sretnooooooo

----------


## Angely4you

Drage moje

Nisam se dugo javljala ali sam vas puno čitala, Čestitam svima na uspjehu.
Evo ja se javljam iz praga, danas smo imali punkciju i dobili smo 18 zrelih js. 
Čekamo sutra koliko će ih se oploditi A onda blastice, prijeti nam hiperstimulacija. A kako se ja osjećam super nadam se da do nje neće doći.
Držite palčeve

----------


## sejla

Angely, velik broj js, bit će tu jako lijepih embrija za izabrati  :Smile:  Čuvaj se bilokakvih naprezanja i bit će sve ok  :Smile:  Piši nam novosti, sretno!!!!  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Angely4you

Evo odmaram i čekam da mirna nazove pa nikako.
Uzbuđeni smo jako.
Odlučila sam zbog hiperstimulacije odmarati danas i sutra, u ponedjeljak idemo na pregled pa ćemo znati dali će biti transfera ili ne.
Nadam se da hoće jer ja se Ok osjećam.

----------


## Angely4you

Imamo 16 embrija,  još ne mogu doći k sebi  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

to je stimulacija  :Smile: 

koliko si imala js?

----------


## Angely4you

Imala sam 20 folikula,  18 zrelih jajnih stanica i 16 ih se oplodilo. 
Stimulacija je bila na rubu hiperstimulacije, sad čekamo ponedjeljak pregled. Ako bude sve Ok imamo transfer 5 dan.
Ako ne bude vraćamo se po njih kad se jajnici odmore. 
Svejedno,  Sretna sam

----------


## Vlatka35

Službena beta, današnja, 16dt....8018,39!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Angely4you

Vlatka prekrasna vijest.  Evo i ja sam u pragu i čekam transfer. Nadam se da će od naših 16 embrija dovoljno njih stići do blastica. Zbog hiperstimulacije čekamo 5 dan.

----------


## Vlatka35

Angely..16 embrija!  :Smile:  Mora biti dobitno! Navijam za vas!  :Very Happy:  :Kiss:

----------


## mare77

> Službena beta, današnja, 16dt....8018,39!


čestitke na velikoj beti  :Smile:  
moja je 16dt bila oko 4ooo ,sad sam u 22 tjednu...imamo curu i dečka
s ovako velikom betom isto možeš oćekivati dupliće
kad je uzv?

----------


## sejla

Angely, jel sve ok s obzirom na eventualni hiper? držimo fige za uspješan transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~

Vlatka draga, to je beturina, i vrlo vjerojatno blizići  :Zaljubljen:  jedva čekam novosti s uzv-a  :Very Happy:  Nadam se da ti nisu još mučnine krenule i da se ok osjećaš. Meni oko 20og dnt beta bila oko 54 000, kažem dr kako puno povraćam, a on meni pa nije ni čudo, pogledajte si betu  :Laughing: 

mare77, čestitke na curki i dečku, već na pola trudnoće  :Zaljubljen:   :Klap:

----------


## Vlatka35

Da. Beturina do neba!  :Very Happy: 

Nisu još mučnine počele, osim one od migrene. AL nešto mi se ne jede.  :Very Happy: 
UZ 18.07. Treba sad izdržati dva tjedna.

mare77, sretno do kraja! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Angely4you

Sve je Ok curke  :Smile: 

Nema hiperstimulacije i u srijedu imamo transfer 2 blastice  :Smile: 
Nadam se da ću i ja kao i Vlatka uskoro uživati u velikoj beti  :Smile:

----------


## duskadz

Pozdrav cure,često čitam ovaj forum ali rijetko pišem. Ovaj put vam želim prenijeti svoje iskustvo kako bi vas ohrabrila.
Naime,odlučili smo se za PFC kliniku (odluka je donešena na osnovu iskustava sa ovog foruma),gdje smo dobili 5 embriona,2 vraćena 4 dan a 3 zamrznuta. Nakon 16 dugih dana beta je bila 899,te nakon 3 dana 2789. 14 dana nakon bete kuca jedno srce  :Smile: 
Nadam se da će i vama odlazak u predivan Prag donijeti ovako lijepe vijesti....

----------


## Inesz

duskadz
čestitam

jeste li išli o svom trošku ili preko hzzo-a?

----------


## Vlatka35

Čestitke duskadz!  :Smile:  Sretno do kraja!

Angely4you, želim ti viisoku betu uskoro!  :fige:

----------


## duskadz

> duskadz
> čestitam
> 
> jeste li išli o svom trošku ili preko hzzo-a?


Ja sam iz BiH pa smo isli o svom trosku  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

duskadz, čestitke  :Very Happy:  Ajme kako je lijepo što imamo novih čeških trudnica  :Very Happy:

----------


## tin

> Pozdrav cure,često čitam ovaj forum ali rijetko pišem. Ovaj put vam želim prenijeti svoje iskustvo kako bi vas ohrabrila.
> Naime,odlučili smo se za PFC kliniku (odluka je donešena na osnovu iskustava sa ovog foruma),gdje smo dobili 5 embriona,2 vraćena 4 dan a 3 zamrznuta. Nakon 16 dugih dana beta je bila 899,te nakon 3 dana 2789. 14 dana nakon bete kuca jedno srce 
> Nadam se da će i vama odlazak u predivan Prag donijeti ovako lijepe vijesti....


čestitam od srca, i mi smo iz Bih bili smo prošle godine u bahceciju u postupku al bezuspješno sadsmo se odlučili za cito, ako ne uspje i mi ćemo u češku..šta je kod vas, kod mog muža je kriptozoospermija(mali broj spermija)

----------


## duskadz

> čestitam od srca, i mi smo iz Bih bili smo prošle godine u bahceciju u postupku al bezuspješno sadsmo se odlučili za cito, ako ne uspje i mi ćemo u češku..šta je kod vas, kod mog muža je kriptozoospermija(mali broj spermija)


Kod nas je teratozoospermia (morfologija spermija losa)...a ja imam nizak AMH :'(

----------


## Lana77

Dugo se nisam javljala,ali pratim sve vas na forumu.Cestitam svim trudnicama...I ja se spremam za novi postupak u PFC klinici za mesec dana,ovo mi je cetvrti postupak,pa se nadam da ce ovaj put biti uspesan.

----------


## Angely4you

Ej cure
Danas je bio transfer. Zbog hiperstimulacije ipak 1 blastica,  ali dobra vijest je što je meni od 16 embrija 14 njih uspjelo dočekati peti dan  :Smile: 
Embriolog se oduševio. 
Tako da idemo sutra doma s jednom mrvicom A 13 ostalih mrvica ćemo ostaviti da još malo uživaju u pragu  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

angely
super
super

koliko ti imaš godina?

----------


## Angely4you

Ines.... imam 33 godine

----------


## Inesz

Angely mislila sam da si 20-godisnjakinja s obzirom na tako lijep broj bilastica .

----------


## PinaColada

Opet ja.....nije me bilo od 5 mjeseca i premalecne bete  :Sad:  

Cestitam svim trudnicama uz zelje za skolskom trudnocom :Wink: 

Mi aBd planiramo sredinom 8 mjeseca opet u PFC, po treci put.....ostala jos 2smrznuta embrija, nadamo se ovaj put uspjesna!

Ima li vas jos koji se pripremaju za Prag??

----------


## Angely4you

Hehe Inezs hvala.
Bila je dobra terapija. Prvi put smo sa slabijom odustali jer nije bilo nikakvog odgovora.
Amh mi je 44, još uvijek dobra zaliha jajnih stanica. Tako je embriolog rekao.

----------


## little ivy

Angely4you....čestitke. vidim brojčana situacija ista kao kod mene...bit će to super
duskadz...sretno dalje
tin...sretno s Citom,bit ce to dobro
sara69...čestitke na bebici
Rominka...bit će to dobro sa štitnjačom,malo terapije i skockat češ je
vlatka35...čestitke i sretno
PinaColada... držim vam fige za sretnu jesen.

Svima puno sreće,volim čitat ovako lijepe vijesti i kad se svašta događa. mi smo dobro...guramo 33.tjedan,još malo...

----------


## sejla

Angely, za skorašnji plusić i veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (ja vjerujem u SET  :Smile: )

Lana i PinaColada, sretno cure u novim pobjedama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

little ivy, lijepo je čuti da ste dobro, već 33 tjedan  :Smile:  sretno do samog kraja i lagan porod želim  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Dragi naši _Česi_, poslušajte kasnije emisiju koja je išla jutros na radiju (HRT1).
Rodina predstavnica je pitala, a HZZO-ova potvrdila da će ubuduće parovima kojima je potrebna donacija gameta/embrija biti omogućeno liječenje u punom iznosu u Belgiji koja ima sličniju zakosku regulativu našoj, ako oni (parovi) to zatraže!
Javite ovdje jesam li dobro shvatila - možda postanete _Belgijanci_!  :Smile: 

više informacija: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85514-1...RAVLJE-o-MPO-u

----------


## Vlatka35

I ja sam shvatila da opće nema problema da se ide u Belgiju. Njima je (navodno) zakonom pokriven trošak cijelog postupka, tako da nema problema za naše pacijente. HZZO će riješiti.. ah..ah...baš vjerujem HZZO-u. 
Baš sam glupa i išla u Prag, a mogla sam vidjeti i Belgiju.

----------


## sejla

> Dragi naši _Česi_, poslušajte kasnije emisiju koja je išla jutros na radiju (HRT1).
> Rodina predstavnica je pitala, a HZZO-ova potvrdila da će ubuduće parovima kojima je potrebna donacija gameta/embrija biti omogućeno liječenje u punom iznosu u Belgiji koja ima sličniju zakosku regulativu našoj, ako oni (parovi) to zatraže!
> Javite ovdje jesam li dobro shvatila - možda postanete _Belgijanci_! 
> 
> više informacija: forum.roda.hr/threads/85514-15-07-2014-u-9-sati-radio-emisija-IZABERI-ZDRAVLJE-o-MPO-u


Jako zanimljivo, i drago mi je ako je stvarno tako zbog parova koji tek sada kreću, ipak se to ne može usporediti sa sadašnjom situacijom i podmirivanjem tek manjeg dijela troškova....
Za mene su Prag i praške klinike pojam  :Smile:  ali da sam na početku.....

----------


## Vlatka35

Daj bože da svima sve plate, dal to bila Belgija il Amerika. Al ja im ne vjerujem. Nažalost..

----------


## makajica

Meni ovdje puno toga nije  jasno ...puno se toga Zakonom može uskladiti samo da je volje vladajućih... koliko čujemo svaka država  ima svoje Zakone bez obzira na EU.Problem anonimnosti darivanja I naknade se isto tako mogu urediti Zakonom I bilo bi lakše da nam ta mizerna sredstva ostanu u državi pa makar u obliku naknade darivateljima, nego da se plaća u inozemstvo. možda griješim ali...ni ja im ništa vise ne vjerujem...

----------


## pretorija

PRAG je za mene nesto posebno :Zaljubljen:  I uvijek ce tako bit jer je moj sin tamo zacet.
Svaki put kad se na tv ili uopce spomene Prag I Ceska moje :Heart:   poskoci

----------


## Angely4you

Beta potvrdila, nema trudnoće. Dogovoren s Mirnom 11 mjesec. Idemo po dvije blastice  :Smile: 

Ja - ok
Mm - Klinelfelter

----------


## mare41

Angely, sretno s fet om
Jel neko citao kakva je uspjesnost belgijskih klinika?
Za ipak buduce Prazane, nasa praska stranica opet radi

----------


## baby14

Angely zao mi je. Bila sam u Pragu 09.07.2014. transfer, prva taj dan. Meni je pisalo u izvestaju beta 25.07., nisam radila kucni test cekam 25. da radim betu. Da ponovis betu za dva dana?

----------


## mare41

Napravite test bar 14.dan, prag stvarno dugo ceka za betu pa ponovite na datum koji traze, bar sam ja nestrpljiva tako

----------


## Angely4you

Mare, ja sam piškila test 13 dan i bio je negativan, betu sam napravila 14 dnt i bila je 1. Mislim da ne trebam ponavljati  :Sad: 
Javila sam u Prag da je negativna i dogovorila FET za 11 mjesec.
Čekam daljnje upute od njih, što, kako i koliko.
Mislim da sam sve odradila.
Sad malo odmora od svega, gibam na more.
Bio mi je prvi IVF u životu i najteže sam podnijela pikanja, težinu u tijelu od hormona, težinu još uvijek od hipera.
Zato, sve vi koje ste u tome duže, koje se patite duže, skidam vam kapu i beskrajno vam se divim  :Naklon: 
Pusa od mene...

----------


## baby14

Angely, shvatila sam da smo imale isti dan transfer, po blastama sam skontala da si ti bila na redu posle mene. Sutra radim betu.

----------


## milivoj73

01.08. smo u PFC po naše smrzliće  :Smile: 
putna groznica je već tu...

----------


## đurđa76

> 01.08. smo u PFC po naše smrzliće 
> putna groznica je već tu...


sretno vam bilo,nadam se i uspješno kao nama da se Karla veseli

----------


## milivoj73

> Puno čitam sad o FET-u. Koja je razlika između prirodnog i stimuliranog FET-a?
> Može li mi netko objasniti kako to sad ide dalje?
> Malo sam zbunjena


u stimuliranom ide dipherline i estrofem a u prirodnom ništa osim štoperice...

hvala đurđa  :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

hvala pretorija  :Smile: 
evo stan rezerviran...ako nekome znači kućna atmosfera i mir umjesto hotela, stranica:
airbnb.com 
je dobar izbor...

----------


## Angely4you

Evo mi dogovorili FET za 10 mjesec.
Moram uzimati Decapeptyl 0,1 mg od 1-7 dana plus estrofem i utrogestan.
Jasni su mi estrofem i utrići ali ne znam za šta služe ove injekcije.
Kolika je njihova cijena? Da li netko zna? I kolika je cijena FET-a?
I koliko dana se mora biti u Pragu za FET?
Kasno sam vidjela Mirnin mail a idući tjedan je nema, a ja sam nestrpljiva  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Decapeptyl je supresija, za fet vam je dovoljan jedan dan, ili dva , cijena je bila 600 eura
Milivoj, sretno

----------


## milivoj73

hvala mare, pusa curkama  :Smile: 
Angel to ti je protokol za stimulirani fet, a prirodni je bez Decapeptyla i estrofena...
mž krenula danas s estrofenom 16dc da malo pojača endometrij pa sam zato napisao poluprirodnjak...

----------


## makajica

Evo da se I ja javim nakon dugo vremena ... samo želim reći da nas ima još koje čekamo  ponovno Prag...zato također svima koji prolaze isto ....Angel, Baby ( vi ste najfriškije  :Smile: ) I  svima ostalima puno puno sreće  I daljnjim pokušajima !

----------


## Argente

*Molimo vas da postove koji se ne tiču klinika, praških protokola, donacija i ostalih specifičnih situacija za Češku ostavljate na Odbrojavanju*. Selile smo ih već više puta, sljedeći put brišemo.
U redu je npr. kad netko javi da ide u rujnu u Prag, napiše iskustvo i usput pozdravi ekipu ali vibre, čestitke i izrazi žaljenja na negativnu betu spadaju na Odbrojavanje. Plus, bubekici će biti lakše pratiti u kojoj ste fazi radi sastavljanja liste. Ma, znate pravila...ne mogu biti drugačija nego na ostalim temama.

Hvala na razumijevanju,
a & a

----------


## mare41

Ja odrojavnje ne stignem citati, al uvijek ima neko ko na toj temi ili nekoj drugoj specifgpgcnoj, odgovori na pitanja

----------


## baby14

Angely, moja beta sa 11,4 pala na 1,18. 
Kontaktirala sam Danicu sa PFC, kada prodju tri m da se javim. Za terapiju nista ne pominje. Pored FET-a peporucuju embriogen i AH.

----------


## milivoj73

kao što kaže Mare ne stignem čitati Odbrojavanje jer dijete+postupak u Češkoj(organizacija bla bla)+Odbrojavanje mi unosi nervozu pa čitam samo "Čehu" itd...
no dobro, ja pišem a ako smeta nek se uradi što mora...
bili jutros u PFC, dr. Lazarovska se vratila s go...od koordinatora je samo Danica...
ako treba nekih logističkih info dok smo tu, samo dajte  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Niti ja ne pratim baš odbrojavanje  :Sad:   no ok, bodrit ću tamo, i nadati se da će osoba pročitati....

Baby spominje embryogen, ima li netko možda friško iskustvo da ga je zatražio i kako je prošlo?

----------


## milivoj73

mojca, sejla hvala...javim za embryo gen ak nam ponude u petak...
mare ošla već gajba pive...naravno bila je tura i za vas  :Smile: ))

----------


## Angely4you

I mene zanima u kojim slučajevima rade embrio gen.
Što je AH?
Baby imaš smrzlica ?

----------


## Sela

*Milivoj* sretno sa FETom!

----------


## milivoj73

hvala Sela (i Karla je popila kakao u onom "našem" Praškom kafiću)  :Smile: 

vraćena 2 smrzlića, ostali se nisu dalje razvijali...
naša mpo priča je gotova...

embryo gen nije nam nuđen pa nismo ni pitali ništa...malo gužva pa nismo uspjeli pitati...
http://www.pragueivf.com/sr/metode-lijecenja/embryogen/

AH je standardni asistirani hatching (AH)...

----------


## Mojca

Od srca želim da praška priča ima jednako sretan kraj kao i početak.

----------


## sejla

Koliko sam ja čula, embryogen ne nude baš sami (tek nakon neuspjeha), nego navodno treba sam zatražiti i pitati....pa se nadam da ćemo imati nečija iskustva  :Smile: 

Nadam se da će biti barem jedan braco il seka za Karlu  :Heart:  (a može i oboje  :Wink: )

----------


## baby14

Prvi transfer koriscen Embryo gen nije nam ponudjen, ali u cenovniku bio obelezen, znaci koriscen, 150 eur. 
AH-asistirani hatching- stanjivanje opne embriona, kako bi se bolje implatirao u zid materice, tako mi je receno. Nisam trazila naknadno ni jedno ni drugo, vec sam pitala za cenu transfera i eventualnih ostalih troskova u toku transfera kako bi se mogla planirati, ponudili nam Embryo gen i AH 300eur. Da li je neko koristio ove dve metode posle neuspelog transfera?

U toku stimulacije, 9dc endometrijum 8,5 zatim 11 dc endometrijum 13. Na transferu 17 dc endometrijum 10, terapija utrogestan3x2 i estrofem 3x1.
Imala sam 24 jc, stanje pred hiperstimulaciju, dobila infuziju, drugi dan nakon aspiracije izbila koprivnjaca, koju dobijem sa padom imuniteta. Biohemijska. 

Za naredni transfer moram raditi po poboljsanju imuniteta. 

Imamo zamrznute 2+3 blastociste.

Milivoj koliko vas je izasao transfer, da li ste imali dodatnih troskova u pfc sem FET-a?

----------


## milivoj73

baby14
600 eura...ništa nije rađeno pa nije ni naplaćeno...
dovukli djecu doma  :Smile:

----------


## TinTin

Pozdrav svima. 
Nažalost i nakon trećeg pokušaja u Pragu nema dobrih vijesti. Prije tjedan dana bila mi je kiretaža, plod se nije razvio. To je bio zadnji FET. 
Ako netko ima iskustava molim da mi se javi da li HZZO odobrava drugi ciklus s donatoricom (znam da sada snosi puno manje troškova i da se trebamo registrirati kao češki pacijenti), i koju dokumentaciju traži... da li kao i za prvi put. U pitanju je donacija j.s.

----------


## sushi

pozdrav pražani  :Smile:  
TinTin žao mi je zbog ishoda...i takvog odugovlačenja hzzo  :Nope:  nadam se da ćete uspjeti brzo dobiti informaciju o odobrenju drugog ciklusa...logično mi je da ga odobre, ali kad bi hzzo-u logika bila neki faktor..  :Rolling Eyes: 
ako nije tajna, koliko ste jajnih stanica i embrija imali ukupno?

----------


## TinTin

> pozdrav pražani  
> TinTin žao mi je zbog ishoda...i takvog odugovlačenja hzzo  nadam se da ćete uspjeti brzo dobiti informaciju o odobrenju drugog ciklusa...logično mi je da ga odobre, ali kad bi hzzo-u logika bila neki faktor.. 
> ako nije tajna, koliko ste jajnih stanica i embrija imali ukupno?


8 j.s. 6 embrija. Prva svježa dva- ništa, fet - biokemijska, drugi fet - pobačaj

----------


## sejla

Tintin, žao mi je jako  :Sad:  Ja mislim da svakako treba probati poslati papire na hzzo, iako je daleko od punog iznosa kao nekad, bolje i to nego ništa....predati frišku liječničku dokumentaciju i podatke o prošlim postupcima....isto se nadam da će se netko friški javiti, s iskustvom drugog ciklusa s donorkom.  

milivoj, čekamo ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Angely4you

Hej cure
Znam da ovo nije tema za ovu temu, ali trebam savjet.
Nakon neuspjelog IVF-a u 7 mjesecu u Pragu napala me boleština, upala oba uha, grlo, natečene žlijezde, ja izvan sebe jer stvarno nisam inače boležljiva.
Može savjet šta je najbolje uzimati za imunitet, usput i šta raditi da endometrij bude što pripravniji za FET, znam za ciklu i ananas...ima šta još?

Admin...nadam se da se nećeš ljutiti što pišem ovdje, tu sam nekako najaktivnija  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

> Hej cure
> Znam da ovo nije tema za ovu temu, ali trebam savjet.
> Nakon neuspjelog IVF-a u 7 mjesecu u Pragu napala me boleština, upala oba uha, grlo, natečene žlijezde, ja izvan sebe jer stvarno nisam inače boležljiva.
> Može savjet šta je najbolje uzimati za imunitet, usput i šta raditi da endometrij bude što pripravniji za FET, znam za ciklu i ananas...ima šta još?
> 
> Admin...nadam se da se nećeš ljutiti što pišem ovdje, tu sam nekako najaktivnija


Nedavno sam pročitala da je ulje nočurka dobro, a pomaže li stvarno neznam iz prve ruke. Ja sam samo ciklu, ananas i prenatal kapsule mjesec dana prije  :Smile: 
Žao mi je što te bilo tako čopilo, nažalost često padne imunitet nakon postupka, ali do idućeg feta si nam ko nova  :Smile: 

Milivoj, ima li novosti, testić?

----------


## amazonka

Sve postove s dobrim željama i vibrama preselila sam na Odbrojavanje, kamo i spadaju.
Ubuduće ćemo ih brisati bez upozorenja, prema pravilima foruma.

Hvala na razumijevanju.

----------


## ljube

Milivoj, kako je? 
..ne javljaš se...

----------


## PinaColada

Dobro jutro praskim  borcima....evo i za mene dosao red, po treci put da stignem u Prag i nadam se da ce 2smrzlica ovaj put postati veliki slatki bebaci :Smile:  

Suborcima drzim fige, a ja sam vec u utorak  na PFC klinici za FET.....nadamo se da ce biti treca sreca!

Sretno svima!

----------


## miny

Drage  moje..  evo da se  i ja javim nakon dugog vremena.    naša upornost vjera i  nada   urodile su   plodom.  rodila se naša mala  princeza  .   godine bezuspješnih pokušaja,   isplakanih suza.. vrijedile  su . sada je kraj nas naš mali anđeo.   Svima  vama   koji  pokušavate,   strahujete.. koji se  ponekad pitate  ima li za vas nade... šaljem  dobre vibre.. vjerujte mi .. samo  upornost, vjera i nada    daju  rezultate. Niti jednog trenutka  ne  gubite nadu... isplati se   svaka  prolivena  suza, sva bol  koju prođete u postupcima  kada u  naručje  primite  svoj zamotuljak.  
Vjerujte  meni   koja sam  sve to  prošla  i sa   navršenih   46  godina   postala mama. Ako sam ja uspjela  .. možete i vi.    Sve  Vas  ljubim i   želim  vam svu reću ovog  svijeta.  Ne odustajte.

----------


## pretorija

Bravo mini drago mi je da cujem tako lijepe vijesti :Very Happy: 
skoro smo pa generacija drago mi je da nas ima I da se nasa borba na kraju isplatila :Zaljubljen:

----------


## milivoj73

Do 13 dnt testovi (više njih su bili minus)....poslije više nismo radili testove....sutra je beta (17 dnt) pa se javimo...vjerojatno ništa ovaj put a opet tko zna...

----------


## mare41

Nemam pravih rijeci, pozdravi zenu

----------


## Mojca

:Sad: 
Hugs svima....

----------


## suen

Cestitam Miny uzivaj u svojoj lepotici!

----------


## milivoj73

beta 0
idemo dalje uživati s našom malom Čehinjom  :Smile: 
ako trebate logističkih informacija vezano za Prag-PFC još ćirimo na najdraži pdf...
sretno svim dragim Česima  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

miny, jako lijepo, uživajte

milivoj, mi koji ćirimo na Čehe se nadali da će vam FET biti uspješan ko i svježi transfer, drž'te se

----------


## tetadoktor

potpisujem ljube  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

Miny, cestitam
Milivoj, treba mi par recenica o novoj klinici za stranicu, ne stignemo se s tim baviti, a zelja je to odrzati

----------


## TinTin

miny, lijepe riječi, baš si me ohrabrila...  Čestitam ti

----------


## PinaColada

Ne zna m jesam li off topic, ali u Pragu je prilicno hladnjikavo iako je osmi jesec....stoga ukoliko ovih dana spremate se na put u dragi nam Prag, ponesite jaknu, trenerku i slicno. 

Pozz iz Praga

----------


## mare41

Pina, sretno
Cesto pogledam prognozu na nasoj stranici i pomalo zavidim putnicima na uzivanju u praskim ljepotama, eh, medovnik

----------


## Lana77

Vidim da komentarisete o Embryogenu.Ja sam bila u Pragu u PFC bolnici radili smo novi postupak i radjen je transfer 16.8. uz pomoc Embryogena. Nisu nam nudili oni,nego smo mi trazili i kosta 150e.Embriolog nam je rekla da je on veoma dobar,da je veca mogucnost za uspeh i da se embrioni brze lepe za zid materice i da sprecava rane pobacaje,a ja sam vec jedan imala i ta tecnost se ubacuje u matericu zajedno sa embrionima.
Sada cekam betu,1.9. pa cemo videti sta ce biti.

----------


## PinaColada

Lana hvala za info....jer su meni nakon postupka rekli da je radjeno uz embryiogen, te sam naknadno to platila.  Pa se pitam zasto to nisu uradili u ranija 2 transfera? Bilo kako bilo, svaki potez koji omogucuje i pospjesuje uspjesnost postupka treba iskoristiti.....

Moja beta je 4.9. ....Lana, sretno nam  :Wink: ))

----------


## florjan

Pozdrav ekipo došao je i taj dan!

Sljedeći tjedan odlazimo za Prag (prvi IVF) iz vašeg iskustva kako vam je bilo nakon punkcije?
Što ako nedajbože dođe do hiper stimulacije kako ste to podnosili i rješavali gore?
Naravno slušati će mo upute koje dobimo gore od njih kako se ponašati, ali kako je vama bilo i kako ste vi provodili vrijeme do transfera.

Mi idemo autom iz Zg, kada ste krenuli na put nakon transfera, kakva je preporuka?

Malo nas hvata nerovoza  :Smile: 

Hvala 

Pozdrav

----------


## milivoj73

između punkcije i transfera, ako je žena ok mi smo prakticirali tzv. shoping turizam u kombinaciji sa kovencionalnim i gastro turizmom :Smile: 
pouzdano otklanja crne misli i smanjuje nervozu...
nakon transfera nema preporuke za put kući ali mogu reći da je zgodno ići vikendom kad nema radova na Prag-Brno tj. manje je kamiona...
sretno...

----------


## mare41

Mi smo putovali nakon transfera, ni lezala nisam nakon transfera jer mi je vec bilo dosta pa dvije cure hodalice sad spavaju, al, da, preporuke su kako kaze milivoj

----------


## sejla

Do transfera cjelodnevne šetnje po Pragu, a putovali smo nazad dan nakon (vlakom). Nisam potpuno mirovala do bete, samo sam se suzdržavala dizanja teškog i fizičkih napora. Preporuka je tuširati se mlakom vodom, izbjegavati vruće kupke, bazene, saune....
Sretno vam florjan!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## florjan

Hvala vam 

Znači nadam se da će sa suprugom nakon punkcije sve biti ok i da će mo švrljanje Pragom protegnuti na više dana  :Smile: ,
Transfer će vjerojatno biti krajem tjedna tako da će vikend biti za povratak što je ok.

Još jednom hvala i pozdrav

----------


## makajica

pozdrav soborci !  :Smile: 

nakon nekog dužeg vremena  imam jedno pitanje radi  odlaska u Prag... financijska situacija je naravno u pitanju, pa me zanima da li netko slučajno zna... tko je išao o vlastitom trošku, da li u PFC kod dr Lazarowske  slučajno primaju kreditne kartice ili samo gotovinu kao sredstvo plaćanja ?
Znam da je pomalo glupo pitanje ali info bi mi uvelike pomogla onda u planiranju odlaska po naše male mrvice smrzliće...

Unaprijed hvala... :Smile:

----------


## lulu79

> pozdrav soborci ! 
> 
> nakon nekog dužeg vremena  imam jedno pitanje radi  odlaska u Prag... financijska situacija je naravno u pitanju, pa me zanima da li netko slučajno zna... tko je išao o vlastitom trošku, da li u PFC kod dr Lazarowske  slučajno primaju kreditne kartice ili samo gotovinu kao sredstvo plaćanja ?
> Znam da je pomalo glupo pitanje ali info bi mi uvelike pomogla onda u planiranju odlaska po naše male mrvice smrzliće...
> 
> Unaprijed hvala...


Makajica, naravno, moze se platiti i kreditnom kartom,...mi uvijek placamo kreditnom,.....sretno!!!

----------


## makajica

Hvala Lulu !  :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

http://www.pragueivf.com/sr/o-nama/c...tode-pla-anja/
sretno!

----------


## makajica

Milivoj hvala na linku  ! baš sam smotana kad nisam uspjela nać ovo !  :Wink:

----------


## Angely4you

Florjan

Ja sam nakon punkcije bila super, na dan punkcije malo lošije, ali to je od žene do žene.
Imala sam 18 js, i bila sam u blagoj hiperstimulaciji, piti puno tekućine, jesti puno proteina kao i proteinskih napitaka koje možete kupiti gore u ljekarni, to su mi savjetovali u klinici.
Mirovala sam taj dan a kasnije krenula u šetnje.
Sretno...

----------


## Lana77

Evo da se javim,puno sam sretna,zato sto je moja beta 1551. :Smile: 
Izgleda da ovaj embriogen pomaze,pa sretno svima.

----------


## mare41

Lana, cestitam

----------


## florjan

Pozdrav
Evo samo da se javimo, Prag prošao ok, punkcija prošla dobro (15 stanica), lagana hiperstimulacija tako da sada kad smo se vratili žena nije išla raditi nego se malo pazi doma i čekamo test.
Gore je dosta gužva što u samom Pragu što u klinici tako da ako vam se Mirna kasnije javlja to je zbog toga.

----------


## suen

Cestitam Lana,uzivaj u trudnoci i da te pitam jeli je trudnoca iz FET-a ili iz svezeg embriotransfera?

----------


## bubekica

Lana, cestitam!
florjan, super broj js! Koliko je embrija dobiveno? Drzim fige!

----------


## florjan

> Lana, cestitam!
> florjan, super broj js! Koliko je embrija dobiveno? Drzim fige!


Točnije 16 stanica (1 nezrela), 12 embrija, 2 vračena, 7 zamrzli (2+2+3), ostali se nisu dobro dijelili.
Čekamo betu 14 dan, žena ok osim tih simptoma blage HS.

I zaboravismo Lana čestitke!

----------


## bubekica

Pazi zenu - neka lezi ili hoda, sjedenje izbjegavati sto vise ili ikakve kucanske poslove koji ukljucuju ponavljajuce radnje poput peglanja i usisavanja. Nek pije puno tekucine i poveca unos proteina i smanji unos ugljikohidrata.

----------


## PinaColada

Lana77 supeeeeer, cestitam od srca!

I kod mene je bio embryogen, ali jutros testic prikazuje samo I  :Sad:   :Sad: 

Sutra me ceka beta, kako su mi i napisali u PFC, ali vec sam u totalnom down raspolozenju  :Sad:

----------


## Lana77

Hvala vam svima na cestitkama!Suen,ovo je iz svezeg embriotransfera.
PinaColada,bas mi je zao,mislila sam da ce i tebi biti pozitivno,zbog embriogena.Meni je 13.dana nakon transfera bio plusic na testu i to je beta i potvrdila.

----------


## Argente

miny, lijekovi se mogu poklanjati samo na Oglasnoj. Pražanke, virnite tamo  :Wink:

----------


## Alerim

Bog curke,

trebala bih jednu informaciju. Suprug i ja smo odlučili ići u Prag na MPO o svom trošku. S obzirom da mi je 40 za vratom mislim da nemam više šta čekati tu kod nas. Može li mi netko tko je o svom trošku išao dati informacije gdje je u Zagrebu išao na pripremu za postupak. 

Lp

----------


## nina977

> Bog curke,
> 
> trebala bih jednu informaciju. Suprug i ja smo odlučili ići u Prag na MPO o svom trošku. S obzirom da mi je 40 za vratom mislim da nemam više šta čekati tu kod nas. Može li mi netko tko je o svom trošku išao dati informacije gdje je u Zagrebu išao na pripremu za postupak. 
> 
> Lp


Ja sam išla kod dr.R. u polikliniku Vili..

----------


## sejla

Dobro nam došla Alerim  :Smile:  Ja sam u Vinogradsku išla. Puno sreće želim!!!! (idete u PFC ili Pronatal?)

----------


## Alerim

> Dobro nam došla Alerim  Ja sam u Vinogradsku išla. Puno sreće želim!!!! (idete u PFC ili Pronatal?)



Malo sam istraživala i odlučili smo se za Prague Fertility Centre. Sada mi preostaje jedino napraviti sve one pretrage prije odlaska. U kokoj si ti klinici bila u Pragu?

Pozdrav

----------


## mare41

alerim, sretno
ima nas dosta iz obje klinike, preporucam www.prag-putopis.com za citanje

----------


## sejla

> Malo sam istraživala i odlučili smo se za Prague Fertility Centre. Sada mi preostaje jedino napraviti sve one pretrage prije odlaska. U kokoj si ti klinici bila u Pragu?
> 
> Pozdrav


Ja sam bila u Pronatalu  :Smile:  Sretno s pretragama, da čim prije obavite i možete u postupak  :Smile:  
Piši nam  :Smile:

----------


## Alerim

> Ja sam bila u Pronatalu  Sretno s pretragama, da čim prije obavite i možete u postupak  
> Piši nam


Naravno da ću se javiti možeš li mi samo reći koje si pretrage napravila i gdje ih mogu odraditi ako ti nije problem.
Puno hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

florjan, kako je

----------


## valiana

Sretno svima velikim i malim čehinjama da uskoro budu ponosni i sretni roditelji! :Smile:

----------


## sejla

> Naravno da ću se javiti možeš li mi samo reći koje si pretrage napravila i gdje ih mogu odraditi ako ti nije problem.
> Puno hvala.


Ono što sam ja morala je uzv maternice i sp. hormoni (Vinogradska), krvna grupa i testovi na zarazne bolesti (i muž i ja, Petrova), mužev spermiogram (Petrova). Plus što sam još priložila svoje kardiološke i endokrinološke nalaze (Vinogradska), jer su povezani s mojom dijagnozom.
Najbolje je da kontaktiraš Mirnu u pfc-u i neka ti u mailu pošalje popis svih pretraga koje trebate ti i muž obaviti, jer se ipak razlikuje od dijagnoze do dijagnoze, ja sam bila na donaciji js (iako je ovo što sam napisala osnova, ovo svatko treba).

----------


## Alerim

> Ono što sam ja morala je uzv maternice i sp. hormoni (Vinogradska), krvna grupa i testovi na zarazne bolesti (i muž i ja, Petrova), mužev spermiogram (Petrova). Plus što sam još priložila svoje kardiološke i endokrinološke nalaze (Vinogradska), jer su povezani s mojom dijagnozom.
> Najbolje je da kontaktiraš Mirnu u pfc-u i neka ti u mailu pošalje popis svih pretraga koje trebate ti i muž obaviti, jer se ipak razlikuje od dijagnoze do dijagnoze, ja sam bila na donaciji js (iako je ovo što sam napisala osnova, ovo svatko treba).


Hvala na pomoći.

Pozdrav  :Bye:

----------


## florjan

Pozdrav 

*mare41*, nažalost nismo uspjeli ovaj put, nismo se ništa javljali jer smo bili malo utučeni. Svi preduvjeti bili ok pa smo imali veliku nadu ali što je tu je idemo dalje. Malo se odmaramo od svega i već se polako pripremamo za 11mj kada idemo ponovo u Prag po naše "smrzliće"  :Smile: 

Pozdrav svima

----------


## mare41

florjan, ima puno beba smrzlica, sretno

----------


## little ivy

nikako stici na internet,zaokupirala nas bebica. stigla je prije mjesec dana sve je uredu,napredujemo dobro i pomalo se sprijateljujemo na svim poljima  :Smile: 
pozdrav svima i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

little ivy, čestitam  :Heart:  uživajte u svojoj srećici  :Zaljubljen: 

florjan, sretno u 11mj sa smrzlićima  :Smile: 

Svima  :Kiss:  i sretno, u kojoj god fazi bili!

----------


## Kadauna

http://slobodnadalmacija.hr/Novosti/...7/Default.aspx

u Slobodnoj Dalmaciji članak o donacijama kojeHZZO višene plaća 100 %

----------


## inna28

Pozdrav svima  :Smile: 

Početkom 11.mj idem u Prag u novi postupak . Zanima me koje štoperice ste koristile? Ksenija mi je rekla da mogu uzeti  PREGNIL 10 000 jedinica ili OVITRELLE jedna ampula. Šta da kupim?

p.s.Ako je netko u to vrijeme u Pragu,nek' se javi :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Prvo cestitke Little Ivy od ❤️ i neka je i smiha i placa, od smiha naravno!
Inna28, mislim da se mozes dogovoriti s njima gore pa da ne kupujes stopericu kod nas vec da to gore rijesis. Ja sam tako bila dogovorila (ok, nismo bili u eu tada pa nisam htjela nositi lijek sa sobom) - kad smo stigli, dr me pregledala i dala stopericu. Jedino ako mislis putovati nakon stoperice, onda zanemari sto pricam ☺️
Eh sada, ja napokon nakon dvije godine od postupka (uzas kako se zivot poigra nekada s nama; i nadam se da se nisam sada urekla) mogu poceti planirati novi. Stitnjacu sam dovela u granice, i to nakon samo 5-6 mj trazenja doze i presretna sam jer su se i ciklusi sredili, polako ali sigurno osjecam da dolazim na sebe. I ciste su se sve ocistile same!!  Uglavnom, mislim da je stigao trenutak da pocnem planirati novi odlazak u predivni nam Prag. Stoga molim one koji su nedavno boravili u Pfc-u da mi posalju novi cijenik, da ne gnjavim Mirnu samo zbog toga. Pretpostavljam da ih necu uloviti prije NG, ali to mi taman daje vremena napraviti sve one silne nalaze i rijesiti financijsku konstrukciju. Veselim se

----------


## Snekica

Rominka draga, sretno! Tako sam sretna zbog tebe!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sejla

Bravo Rominka  :Very Happy:  Puno sreće, i da nam čim prije odete u Prag po dugo čekanu srećicu/srećice  :Love:   :Kiss: 

Inna, sjajno za skorašnji odlazak, sretno i navijamo!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Angely4you

Hej curke, evo stigla i moja m, počinjemo sa Decapeptylom i oko 12.11. smo u Pragu, jedva čekam svoje mrvice.
Ako je netko u to vrijeme u Pragu neka se javi  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Evo Angely i tebi je proletjelo, sretno sa smrzlićima  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

Bokić curke, prvo svima koje su ostvarile trudnoće čestitam od srca, a svima ostalima u bilo kojoj fazi postupka puno,puno uspjeha. 
Evo i mi smo odlučili da o svojem trošku krenemo put Praga. Odlučili smo se za PFC. Poslala sam mail Mirni da mi pošalje koje pretrage trebamo napraviti i jedva čekam da krenemo sa prikupljanjem istih. Sretno nam svima  :Smile:

----------


## Vlatka35

Dragi moji putnici..bivši, sadašnji i budući, javljam se da vas sve lijepo pozdravim. Mi smo u 21.tjednu i jučer saznali da nam stižu dvije princezice!  :Smile:  Mislim na Vas i svima želim da vam se ostvari ono što se i meni. 
Nadam se da će moj doprinos..kakav takav, ipak nekom od vas i pomoći.  :Kiss: 

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...7/Default.aspx

ako niste pročitali..

pusa svima

----------


## Inesz

Bravo Vlatka35!

Sretno svima!

----------


## sejla

Vlatka draga, bravo za članak, i još veći bravo za dvije princezice  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  Predivne vijesti, čestitam i želim svu sreću do kraja  :Very Happy:   :Love: 

hrki, sretno s prikupljanjem nalaza da možete čim prije put našeg Praga....da i vama donese najveću sreću  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Vlatka čestitke na curicama, hvala na sjajnom članku!

Svima na putu, sretno! Da se skoro javite s dobrim vijestima.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bmaric

Rominka, jesi dobila cjenik?
Imam ga ja. Evo i link na kojem ga možeš skinuti.
http://www.docdroid.net/kamz/pfc-cjenik-2014.pdf.html

Sretno svima u postupcima!

----------


## Rominka

lijepe neke vijesti se zaredale ovdje. Vlatka čestitke od srca!

bmaric hvala ti na cjeniku - iako moram priznati da ne kužim ga ništa. zar je moguće da su toliko digli cijenu?? uglavnom, sad se treba mirni javiti, vidjeti kad idu na go, skupiti nalaze...pokrenuti ćemo se  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Citam ja opet iznova cijenik...ivf sa donacijom jajnih stanica je 4500€..a donacija spermija je 400€?? Zar ivf sa donacijom spermija izadje 2000€ plus zamrzavanje/cuvanje/anestezija? Ako da, onda tu nisu dirali cijenu?!? Nesto sam se sva pomutila

----------


## mare41

Rominka, tako je, zbrajas cijenu ivf plus 400

----------


## Rominka

Joj, joj, joj...ma koja sam ja luda....tek sam danas po prvi puta zaista citala cjenik....ja sam si nekako "procitala" 4500€ plus ostalo, i danas mm cita i gleda me i govori da san munjena. Bas sam bedasta  :Smile:  hvala mare

----------


## bmaric

Rominka, oni su od ove godine sve stavke razvrstali, tako da možeš birati da li želiš IVF sa ili bez ICSI, sa ili bez anestezije i sl.
Tako da te IVF sa donacijom sjemena izađe sa ICSI, anestezijom, zamrzavanjem na godinu dana izađe € 3.050,00 - ako se dobro sjećam kad sam ja računala. Ova cijena se odnosi na oplodnju do 10 js, svaka dodatna oplodnja js ste posebno plaća (nisam gledala cjenik, ali mislim da je € 30,00 po svakoj dodatnoj js).

----------


## Rominka

ja stvarno ne znam kako mi se omaklo da sam krivo zbrajala...no, bitno da sam skužila. prošli put nisam imala dobru rekaciju, ali ono baš. od samo 4 js 3 su bile oplođene, a 2 vraćene. kako nismo imali ništa za zamrznuti sjećam se da su i cijenu korigirali. nadam se da ovaj put neće biti ista situacija, da će ipak biti bolja reakcija. znači, preostaje mi javiti se mirni i početi skupljati nalaze  :Smile:  napokon

----------


## inna28

Pozz svima,
 Nakon pauze od 3 godine,sutra startam s Menopurima. Nadam se da sam kroz 8 dana u Pragu. Hoće li još netko biti tamo?

----------


## makajica

Poštovane suborke i suborci, trebala bih malu pomoć...
 trebam najnoviji cjenik iz PFCA  ... imala sam ga  i  naravno negdje mi se zagubio , a da ne gnjavim Mirnu... da li bi mi mogao netko poslati, ovdje ili na nstepancic@gmail.com ??

Unaprijed hvala i sretno svima !!

----------


## makajica

eh evo  kad ne čitam redom... našla ... :Wink:

----------


## nora eleonora

pozdrav,

ide možda koja od vas skoro za prag, točnije u kliniku pronatal?

da li možda znate da li normalno rade tijekom 12.mjeseca ili imaju pauzu?

i ja se malo gubim u cijenama, pa ako mi koja može pomoći, mi ćemo trebati ICSI/ET i PGD.

koje ste nalaze trebale napraviti prije postupka?
hvala  :Heart:

----------


## inna28

Evo da podijelim s vama svoje iskustvo
Prođem cijeli tretman hormonima i navečer odem u bolnicu da mi daju štopericu ( misleći ,ipak oni znaju bolje ).Na hitnoj me odbiju i pošalju na ginekološki odjel.Tamo sastave štopericu,ja legnem i umjesto uboda osjetim neku tekućinu po trbuhu.Pitam sestru jel me ubola,ona počne nešto mrmljati kao je,zaboravila je nešto skinuti i sl.Nakon toga osjetim ubod i kaže da je sve ok.Ajd dobro....mislim valjda bi glupača rekla da je nešto zabrljala.Sve bi i bilo u redu da se poslije toga nije toliko uznervozila i brzinom munje napustila sobu.  Naravno da sam predosjetila da nešto nije u redu,ali što je tu je ,ne mogu ništa promijeniti ( svi znamo što je štoperica,kada se daje i da kod greške nema povratke). Ujutro odem u Prag,oni stvarno vrhunski odrade svoj dio posla i rezultat je 12 praznih folikula NAJVJEROJATNIJE ZBOG NEPRAVILNOG DAVANJA ŠTOPERICE..

Ne moram vam reći koliko sam očajna,tužna,slomljena.....uništena...znači,pu  mpanje hormonima,anestezija,toliki trošak  SVE PADA U VODU ZBOG NESPOSOBNE MEDICINSKE SESTRE
Živjelo zdravstvo!

----------


## nora eleonora

inna28, jako mi je žao što ti se ovo desilo.
ne mogu vjerovati.  :Sad: 

u kojoj si klinici u pragu?

----------


## inna28

Pronatal,za kliniku sve pohvale

----------


## nora eleonora

inna, hvala na odgovoru.
i mi planiramo tamo. nadamo se najboljem.
bi mi mogla reći koje ste pretrage trebali napraviti prije postupka, u kojem ste protokolu bili i koliko ste platili?

----------


## bubekica

inna, mozes li dokazati da je greska sestre? Mozda traziti neku odstetu na hitnoj?
Jako mi je zao... Koja je stoperica bila?

----------


## Rominka

Oh, Inna, tako mi je zao! Vjerujem da si ljuta, jako ljuta. Ja bih se vratila i potrazila tu sestru, nastojala dokuciti je li doista njena greska rezultirala praznim folikulima, jer nije Prag nadomak praga da ne kosta nista. Tu su u pitanju i financije, ali i fizicka i psihicka strana.

----------


## inna28

Sve sam pokušala.Otišla sam kod nje na odjel i rekla mi je da joj je malo iscurilo,a ostalo je dala..ma ne znam više,luda sam totalno. Štoperica Ovitrelle,nije klasična injekcija nego pen pa se zbunila,ali to definitivno nije opravdanje.Ma ne mogu ništa

Nora eleonora poslat ću ti pp da ne pravimo gužvu ovdje

----------


## inna28

Ne mogu ti poslati pp.Ovako, od pretraga nismo morali ništa osim onih klasičnih za anesteziju.Ne znam jeste li bili na konzultacijama..doktor će vam reći sve što trebate jer sve ovisi o tome u čemu je problem.Moj muž je morao na MESA-TESA tako da smo to posebno plaćali.Hormone sam platila 1000 eura (Menopure,Cetrotide),punkciju isto..Znači,cijena postupka ovisi o tome što radite.Ako te još nešto bude zanimalo,slobodno pitaj..Sretno

----------


## nora eleonora

da, mislim da nažalost još uvijek ne mogu primati pp. 
hvala ti puno što si našla vremena i odgovorila mi na pitanja, iako si i sama u teškoj situaciji. <3
nismo bili na konzultacijama, poslali smo skenirane nalaze, sad čekamo da nam se netko javi iz klinike.  ne znam da li ćemo morati na konzultacije ili će se protokol dogovoriti preko maila.
mi ćemo morati na ICSI i PDG. lijekove ću kupiti kod nas.
jesi radila pripremu za postupak kod nekog do doktora u rh ili si cijelo vrijeme bila u pragu?
oprosti što gnjavim, ako možda ima još koja cura koje je prošla proceduru, lijepo bi molila da, ako želi, podijeli iskustvo. temu sam cijelu isčitala, sad krečem čitati iz početka.
hvala svima.
inna, puno sreće dalje. drži se.

----------


## Thisted

Protokol dogovarate preko maila, ako si u situaciji da mozes otici u Prag na konsultacije, obavezno otidji.
Mislim da je u svim klinikama isto, prekopiracu ti ono sto su meni rekli u pitanju je donacija jajne stanice 

Sa strane pacijentice, buduće majke, bitno je da ste zdravi i da nema rizika za trudnoću. Zato se planiraju sa liječnikom pacijentice, standarni testovi prije dolaska u Prag:
- kompletan internistički pregled EKG, krvna slika, jetrene probe, urikult, pregled srca i pluća sa zaključkom da je žena sa internističkog gledišta zdrava i da nema ozbiljnih kroničnih oboljenja kao ni familijarnu skponost prema trombozi
- pregled materice,endometriuma i jajnika na ultrazvuku,
- briseve kojima se otkrivaju specifične infekcije (Chlamydie,Mykoplazma i Ureaplazma)
- preventivni citološki PAP test sa grlića materice
-krvnu grupu i rh faktor je potrebno uraditi kod oba partnera.

Kod muškarca su neophodni testovi za prenosne bolesti: HBsAg(žutica B), HCV(žutica C), HIV (AIDS) i VDRL (sifilis).
Takodjer moramo znati kada je radjen zadnji spermogram i kakav je nalaz bio.

----------


## nora eleonora

thisted, hvala puno na opsežnom odgovoru.
u kojoj ste vi klinici?
koji je način plaćanja postupka? mi ćemo ići o svom trošku.
vi se spremate ili ste već bili u postupku?
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Thisted

Bili smo u postupcima u HR, sad smo u pripremama za odlazak u Prag  u PFC.
Kontaktirali smo HZZO , idemo o svom trosku.
Ima vise nacina placanja : gotovina EUR, CZK , bankovni transfer i kreditne kartice primaju - Visa, Visa Electron, American Express, MasterCard, Diners Club i ostale katice  :Grin: 

sad vidim da mozes slati i privatne poruke, konačno !

----------


## nora eleonora

da, sad mogu primati pp  :Smile: 
može još jedno pitanje, kako to da ste se odlučili za pfc kliniku?

----------


## Madlen

vo da Vam se i ja javim sa iskustvom  :Smile:  mi smo bili u 5 mj u Pragu PFC poliklinika, zbog suprugove azoo i od prve uspješno jos malo pa nam dolazi nas princ  :Smile: (bilo je tu i hiperstimulacije, mali krvarenja na početku i evo povisenog secera a samo 5kg u + al bitno da je sad sve super)  poliklinika je odlična, malo je gužva kod njih al kad si tamo imas vremena i malo pričekati.  Klinika je jako ugodna i lijepo uređena i svo osoblje susretljvo i hoće pomoći oko svega cak su mi organizirali da sestra dode u hotel dati mi stopericu posto ja nisam mogla, doktorica odgovara na sva pitanja, prije postupka me bas tješila jer sam valjda na očigled bila sva uplašena, sve mi je u detalje objasnila i na uzv pokazala kad nisam bila pod anest. Ma evo ja sam stvarno zadovoljna velim guzva je i sve detalje morate sami pitat i koji puta malo dulje pričekati al posto idete u Prag samo radi tog onda to nikome nije problem bitno je da vam svi odgovore na sva pitanja i da vas i sestre i doktorica prime kad vi to tražite makar i radi gluposti koja vas zabrine  :Smile:  ako mogu nekome pomoći slobodno me sve pitate u pp il tu  :Smile:  zelim Vam svima sreću koju sam imala ja

----------


## nora eleonora

madlen, hvala na odgovoru i čestitam na trudnoći.
super mi je čitati pozitivna iskustva, da se malo ohrabrimo svi mi koje čeka put praga  :Smile: 
poslala sam ti pp, pa ako imaš volje i želje da odgovoriš na hrpu pitanja.
hvala.

----------


## Thisted

Madlen drago mi je.
Ina tebe mi je zao , imala sam slicno iskustvo sa stopericom koju nije htela da mi da sestra Vesna na ginekologiji u Osijeku 
( nije glavna sestra a ponasa se kao serif tako da je smatram glavnom! )
Nakon 20 min ubedjivanja i mojih suza i intervencije nekih koji su iznad nje, vidno uznemirena je pristala.
Smuckala nesto u dr prostoriji, i besno me ubola.
Puknuo mi folikul dok sam stigla u Zagreb, propao postupak.
Iznervirala me za medalju.

Mislila sam da nikad ovo nigde necu napisati al treba da znaju one koje mozda dodju u istu situaciju sta ih ceka !

----------


## sejla

inna, žao mi je jako ovako nešto pročitati  :Sad:  drž se, nadam se da ćeš uskoro moći ponovno....

Thisted, želim ti svoj uspjeh u donaciji js iz prve!!!!!! 

Madlen, čestitke na malom princu na putu  :Smile: 

nora, sretno u planiranju  :Smile: 

svima  :Love:

----------


## nora eleonora

sejla, vidim iz potpisa da ste dobili svoju srećicu u pronatalu.  :Heart:  
ima možda negdje za pročitati tvoje iskustvo s klinikom, kakva je bila komunikacija, kako ste bili zadovoljni pristupom i sl.? hvala

----------


## sejla

Je, naše malo veliko veselje ima već 20 mj  :Zaljubljen:  Uspjeli smo iz prvog pokušaja  :Smile: 
Dobili smo 8 embrija, od kojih je sada 7 zamrznutih na čekanju  :Smile: 
Za kliniku imamo same riječi hvale u oba naša posjeta (prvi put na konzultacijama, drugi put u postupku). Doktor nam je sve detaljno objasnio i odgovorio na sva naša pitanja, i u principu sam tek prvi put u Pragu osjetila optimizam, što mi je neizmjerno značilo (ovdje kod nas su mi doktori davali male ili nikakve šanse da će ikad uspjeti).
Koordinatorice su isto bile ljubazne, i odgovarale su dosta brzo, pogotovo dok sam krenula s postupkom.
Za vrijeme boravka u Pragu smo nakon oplodnje svaki dan primali poruku o tome kako napreduje razvoj naših embrija.
Pred transfer smo imali razgovor s embriologinjom, a nakon transfera je dr Mardešić došao do nas (cura koje smo bile na transferu) i dao nam upute kako se ponašati, što izbjegavati, isl.
Evo to bi ukratko bilo to, ako ikako još mogu pomoći, piši ovdje ili na pp  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Sejla, Mare41, Bubzi ne mogu vjerovati da je toliko proslo  :Smile:  raspekmezila si me sada, on a good way! Inace, taj osjecaj o kojem Sejla govori je zaista sveprisutan u Ceskoj. Bilo
je nekih komentara sa strane tipa "kad placas, naravno da su dr prema tebi drugaciji" medjutim to zaista nema veze s tim. Ti timovi doktora, koordinatora i svog osoblja ponasa se daleko prijateljskije (sigurno ima bolji izraz, ali black out). Necu zaboraviti da su nas pustili kuci bez placanja, na dodjem ti, jer im je stekao pos aparat taj dan. I jos su se ispricavali, oni nama jer nismo mogli platiti. Odnos povjerenja je odmah uspostavljen, cak i prije samog Praga. Mi nismo
bili na konzulatcijama, ali su mi Mirna i dr. L bile dostupne 24/7 tijekom pripreme, i samog dolaska u Prag. A to zaista znaci puno. Bez toga, tesko da bih se pustila u necije ruke.

----------


## nora eleonora

pozdrav cure, ima kakvih novosti iz praga? jel koja sad u postupku? ima friških iskustava  :Heart: ?

----------


## Čičkolo

Evo i mi se pripremamo za FET nakon dugog vremena. Mislim da smo u Pragu drugi vikend.

----------


## nora eleonora

čičkolo, sretno! jeste u pfc-u?

----------


## Čičkolo

> čičkolo, sretno! jeste u pfc-u?


da,da u pfc-u smo. od 20.12. su na godišnjem odmoru.

----------


## opa

Pozdrav cure,evo vam se i ja javljam nakon tri godine ,,,naime ja i moj suprug namjeravamo opet u naš čaroban grad prag u nadi da našoj zari podarimo bracu ili seku i da sad nam dolaze bezbroj pitanja kako i od kud krenuti a to mi najbolje možete pomoći i sugerirati vi,,,namjeravamo opet u pronatal jer  kod njih imamo jedno jako ljepo iskustvo i nadamo se da će tako biti i u skoroj budućnosti,naime kao što već neke od vas znaju prvi put kad smo išli u prag-pronatal išli smo na račun hzzo-a pa bi mi probali opet uputiti upit hzzo-u o odobrenju ali čini mi se da se sad toga puno puno promijenilo i sad stvarno neznam od kud krenuti,,volila bih kad bi mi neka od vas koja je to već prosla da mi napiše u par riječi od kud krenuti..poslala sam upit u kliniku dali oni još uvjer rade u dogovoru sa hzzo-om ali još mi se nisu javili

----------


## nora eleonora

hvala opa na javljanju, baš ohrabruje čitanje dobrih iskustava  :Smile: 

nažalost, ne znam kakva je situacija s hzzo-om, mi dosad nismo išli u prag, a i kad ćemo ići, idemo o svom trošku.

može pitanje, postoji kakva značajnija razlika u cijeni kad govorimo o pronatalu i pfc?

----------


## opa

nisam sigurna ali mislim da je pronatal malo jeftiniji,,čekam da mi se jav iz pronatala sa cijenikom pa ću vidjeti,mislim da od hzzoa neće biti ništa jel doslovno traže kako se kaže "dlaku u jajetu"tako da ćemo i mi najvjerovatnije ici o svom trošku,nora kad vi planirate u prag i u koju kliniku

----------


## nora eleonora

opa, planiramo negdje početkom godine, mpo nam je preporučila pronatal, a čitala sam i jako dobra iskustva iz pfc. nismo još odlučili, bitna mi je dobra i brza komunikacija, vidjet ćemo još. ipak je puno novaca u pitanju, vjerojatno će sitnice odlučivati.
ako dobiješ cjenik iz pronatala, te mogu zamoliti da mi pošalješ u pp. hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Cjenike slobodno okačite ovdje, tnx!

----------


## Thisted

Interesantno, meni su u HZZO rekli da nista ne treba da se potpisuje unapred, nego da sakupljam racune i kad se vratim napisem pismo u kojem cu ih  priloziti.
Tek tada ce se odlucivati da li cemo i koliko novca moci refundirati-

----------


## Thisted

Interesantno, meni su u HZZO rekli da nista ne treba da se potpisuje unapred, nego da sakupljam racune i kad se vratim napisem pismo u kojem cu ih  priloziti.
Tek tada ce se odlucivati da li cemo i koliko novca moci refundirati.
PFC  ... Cena sa doniranim stanicama bez lekova je 4.500 e 
       ... IVF postupak cena zavisi od metoda koje se koriste a krece se od 2.100 do 2.740 e, zavisi i od toga da li ima embriona za zamrzavanje.

To je ono sto ja znam, od pre neki dan.

----------


## opa

Ja sam sad zvala hzzo pa su mi rekli da nemaju baš nekih lijepih iskustava sa pronatalom(što se tiče kad hzzo plaća postupak) da bi trebala poslati upit i u pfc-kliniku pa da vidimo što će oni reći ali u svakom sličaju bez njihovog odobrenja ne trebam ići u postupak jer mi neće ništa refundirati novce za postupak,sad stvarno neznam od kud krenuti,,poslala sam meil u kliniku pfc sad pa ću vidit hoće li se javit,ovi iz pronatala već 2 dana se ne javljaju od kad sam im poslal mail.
Thisted kad ti krećeš na postupak i u koji kliniku

----------


## Thisted

Ja sam u PFC  i 30.1  imam UZV a 2.2 bi trebala imati punkciju.
Ovo mi je Mirna napisala kad sam pitala za HZZO:
"Ako dolazite preko HZZO oni moraju prvo odobriti vaše liječenje, za to se morate obratiti njima i proći njihove komisije, koliko sam informirana."
Tako da ću ja ovih dana i otici lično da se raspitam.

----------


## nora eleonora

cure koje idete preko hzzo-a, sretno!
u pronatalu kompletni IVF ciklus 2.200 e, plus lijekovi. plus ICSI 300 e.

nažalost, na konzultacije se duže čeka, imaju puno pacijentica..  :Sad:

----------


## opa

Ali HZZO zahtijeva da Cesko osiguranje plati dio postupka, ali ukoliko zelite ici preko Ceskog zdravstvenog osiguranja, morate ovako postupati.

 U slucaju da ste dobili od HZZO odobrenuje i tiskanicu E112
 tada morate ovako postupati:
 Informiramo Vas , da pacijent  sa tiskanicom E112/S2
 mora da se lično registruje u nekom od čeških osiguravajucih zavoda , od kojih ce dobiti potvrdu 
 o registraciji sa dodjeljenim ličnim brojem osiguranika, pod kojim ce se iskazivati.Sa tim registarskim 
 brojem mora se lično prijaviti na kliniku gdje je planirana terapija .Klinika ima obavezu najprije ciklus 
 potpomognute oplodnje registrirati kod češkog osiguravajuceg zavoda,  koji mora izdati potvrdu  da 
će planirana terapija biti plaćena. Tek na temelju odobrenja može se poceti sa terapijom.
 To je komplicirana procedura,  kroz koju  moraju ( po zakonu ) da prodju kako svi češki pacijenti  tako 
 i parovi iz Hrvatske .Od ulaska u EU niti jedan hrvatski  par ovaj proces nije apsolvirao .
 Ako hrvatski osiguranici ne ispune uslove za osiguranje po češkim propisima je nepohodno da 
 cjelokupan iznos postupka  plate sopstvenim sredstvima a nakon toga , eventualno, zatraže 
 refundaciju troškova u Hrvatskoj , u skladu sa hrvatskim zakonima. 
 Iskreno mi je zao sto ste Vi kao pacijenti u nezgodnoj situaciji.

EVO CURE OVO MI JE NAPISALA KSENIJA IZ PRONATALA AKO KOME TREBA DA ZNA

----------


## opa

Donacija jajne stanice									  4.500 EUR
(Uključuje eventualni ICSI i kryokonzervaciju
preostalih embrija. Donatorka se bira prema zahtjevima
primatelja. UTZ (ultrazvuk), praćenje levela hormona
i medikamenti nisu uključeni.)

Donacija jajne stanice+donor sperme						 4.700 EUR
(Uključuje eventualni ICSI i kryokonzervaciju
preostalih embrija. Donatorka se bira prema zahtjevima
primatelja. UTZ (ultrazvuk), praćenje levela hormona
i medikamenti nisu uključeni.)


Standardni IVF ciklus								 	  1.500 EUR
(Medikamenti i kryokonzervacija preostalih embija nisu
uključeni, monitoring (ultrazvuk i nivo hormona)
nije uključen)

Kompletni IVF ciklus									  2.200 EUR
(kompletni monitoring uključen, medikamenti nisu uključeni)

Transfer doniranih zamrznutih embrija						  1.450 EUR

Kryokonzervacija								                  220 EUR
(sperme, embrija, jajnih stanica)

Vitrifikacija                                                                                                                              100 EUR
(brzo zamrzavanje embrija)

Konfirmacija										        90EUR
(obavezno plačanje unapred, 
u slucaju negativnog nalaza serologije,povratak novca)

Serologija 										        60 EUR

Transfer zamrznutih embrija						                 	      450 EUR
(koristeći Transfercatether-Echotip)

MESA/TESE								                               1000 EUR
(anestezija uključena)

Histerosokpija (bez anestezije)							      200 EUR

Histeroskopija (sa anestezijom)							      300 EUR

ICSI											      300 EUR
(do 10 oocyta, svako dodatno 20 EUR)

PICSI										
(do 10 oocyta, svako dodatno 20 EUR)                                                                                     600 EUR

Asistirani hatching						           		                   250 EUR
Inseminacija								                                200 EUR
FISH (Spermiji)							                                800 EUR
Donacija sperme							                                200 EUR
Redukcija								                                320 EUR

Medikamenti prema indikaciji				                                                800-1.500 EUR
(htipa uključeno,
IVF ciklus nije uključen)

Transfer blastocista 
(produžena kultivacija)                                                                                                             300EUR
korištenje Transfercatether-Eshotipa ukljuceno,
IVFciklus nije uključen)

PGD pomoću FISH metode, biopsija 				                                           2.000 EUR
i laboratorijski postupci, produžena kultivacija
(ICSII nije uključen, punkcija i anestezija i
Transfer embrija nisu uključeni)
EVO I CJENIKA

----------


## nora eleonora

opa, hvala na svim informacija koje si podijelila s nama  :Smile: 
vi namjeravate preko hzzo-a, jel tako?
mi ćemo ići u vlastitom trošku, nekako ćemo se snaći financijski, a s druge strane, prag je čaroban grad, vjerujem da će nam donijeti sreću.

----------


## mare41

imate cjenike na prvoj stranici ove teme, samo ne znam jesu li vazeci

----------


## sejla

*opa* draga, puno sreće želim u planiranju pojačanja vašoj curki, divno  :Heart:  
Hvala ti na cjeniku Pronatala, razveselilo me da je fet smrzlića 450 E, ja sam računala da je 600 E (+150 E Embryogen, kojeg bih htjela).
Joj imaš pravo, bilo je sjajno što smo prvi put uspjeli preko hzzo-a, sada se nažalost više ne može dobiti potpuna refundacija troškova, nego samo jedan dio (konkretno, za donaciju js 1000 E). Znači, vama iz prvog postupka nije ostalo smrzlića? Isto je bila donacija js ili?

cure drage, svima sretno  :Love:

----------


## nora eleonora

sejla, ostalo vam još 7 smrzlića? to je odlično! reci mi, molim te, koliko dana ste bili u pragu? gdje ste bili smješteni?

----------


## sejla

> sejla, ostalo vam još 7 smrzlića? to je odlično! reci mi, molim te, koliko dana ste bili u pragu? gdje ste bili smješteni?


Je, imamo ih još sedam  :Zaljubljen:  i nadam se dovoljno za barem jednog bracu il seku  :Heart: 
Bili smo tjedan dana u Pragu, od četvrtka do četvrtka (petak punkcija i oplodnja, srijeda transfer). Našli smo si smještaj u hostelu, tako nam je bilo povoljnije, i bili smo čisto zadovoljni. Nije baš bio blizu klinike nego više u centru, ali nije nam to toliko igralo ulogu jer se podzemnom stvarno jako brzo dođe s jednog kraja na drugi, a i ova nam je lokacija odgovarala zbog razgledavanja, restača i sl.  :Smile:

----------


## nora eleonora

sejla, sigurno će biti i za sekicu i za braceka  :Heart: 

znaš možda kakva je praksa, zamrzavaju se samo blastociste ili?
jesi možda koristila onaj Embrynogen (valjda sam dobro napisala), to su ti sami ponudili ili?

mi ćemo u neki hotel valjda, još nismo došli tako daleko stigli da planiramo, zasad su nam sve opcije otvorene..

uglavnom, sejla sretno!

----------


## florjan

Pozdrav, evo da se i mi javimo nakon nekog vremena

Vratili se prije dva dana sa FET-a iz PFC-a, sve prošlo ok svi parametri idelani i sada čekamo rezultat 17.12. i nadamo se lijepom Božićnom poklonu  :Smile: 

Što se tiče HZZO-a i Češke, nas se tretira kao Češke pacijente i moramo imati Češki broj osiguranja, to sve odradi klinika PFC kada dobijete riješenje od HZZO-a.
HZZO pokriva samo IVF 1000e, put na IVF 1000kn i potrebne lijekove kod vašeg MPO specijaliste sve ide na uputnicu. FET ne pokrivaju
Što će te to je nažalost za sada tako. Ove stvari sa PFC-om koje pokriva HZZO prolaze glatko. 

Pozdrav

----------


## Thisted

Svu sreću vam želim, hvala na informacijama !

----------


## tetagogolina

Evo ukratko moje iskustvo....2008. smo bili u Pronatalu, od 9 oplođenih js vraćene su mi dvije 3-dnevne od kojih se jedna primila i za 9 mj.je stigla naša zvrkica, 7 su nam zamrzli. Prošle godine smo zamalo krenuli po bracu ili seku jer su smrzlići punili 5 godina, ali otkrili su mi jedan problem koji sam morala operacijski odstraniti tako da smo odlučili ići ove godine. Nakon zelenog svjetla liječnika krenula sam s estrofemima i folacinom i 19.dc nakon lijepo zadebljanog endometrija su me naručili na FET. Odmrzli su 4 embrijića, od kojih jedan nije preživio, dva su se razvila u blastociste, a četvrti je zapeo u stadiju morule pa su ga stavili na promatranje. Vratili su mi 2 blastociste, a rezultat vidite u potpisu!  :Zaljubljen: 
Išli smo o vlastitom trošku oba puta, s tim da se cijena prvog puta ne sjećam, a sad smo dali 450e za fet i 190e za 3-dnevni smještaj u njihovom hotelu. Još smo nadoplatili 100e čuvanje u ledu za 6.godinu.

Ona morulica se nije dalje razvijala pa su je uništili, tako da imamo još 3 smrzlića  :Smile: 

I vama svima želim sve najljepše!  :Bye:

----------


## sejla

> sejla, sigurno će biti i za sekicu i za braceka 
> 
> znaš možda kakva je praksa, zamrzavaju se samo blastociste ili?
> jesi možda koristila onaj Embrynogen (valjda sam dobro napisala), to su ti sami ponudili ili?
> 
> mi ćemo u neki hotel valjda, još nismo došli tako daleko stigli da planiramo, zasad su nam sve opcije otvorene..
> 
> uglavnom, sejla sretno!


Ne zamrzavaju se samo blastociste. Mi smo sveukupno dobili 4 morule i 4 blastice. Jedna blastica je vraćena i ona je danas moja curka, a preostale 4 morule i 3 blastice su zamrznute. Ne, u prvom postupku nisam dobila embryogen. Za njega sam saznala naknadno ovdje na forumu, pa bih idući put htjela pokušati  :Smile:  Naravno, ništa ne daje garanciju uspjeha, ali navodno povećava šanse. U biti, koliko sam shvatila, par ga može sam zatražiti, ne daju ga po defaultu, ili preporuče nakon nekoliko neuspješnih pokušaja....
hvala nora, puno sreće i tebi, ti ćeš puno prije  :Wink: 

florjan, sjajno za novi postupak, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~

tetagogolina, predivno  :Heart:  naježila sam se, drugi uspjeh iz prve u Pronatalu, curka će dobiti duplo pojačanje  :Zaljubljen:  želim mirnu trudnoću do kraja ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sejla

tetagogolina oprosti, u nekoj brzini sam povezala da su blizići  :Embarassed:

----------


## nora eleonora

hvala sejla na odgovoru.  :Smile: 
nadam se da ćemo svi uspjeti!

tetagodolina, išli ste na "običan" ivf ili je bila kakva donacije ili možda pgd?

----------


## tetagogolina

> hvala sejla na odgovoru. 
> nadam se da ćemo svi uspjeti!
> 
> tetagodolina, išli ste na "običan" ivf ili je bila kakva donacije ili možda pgd?


išli smo na donora

----------


## tetagogolina

> tetagogolina oprosti, u nekoj brzini sam povezala da su blizići


Bili su, do jučer. Dr. kaže da je jedan odustao. Ali eto ostaje nam druga bebica koja lijepo napreduje.

----------


## opa

Da i ja bih volila da je i danas tako kako je bilo prije 4 godine ,al eto svaka mala dobro dođe,mi smo se sad odlučili da ćemo ići u kliniku pfc,jer su nam oni odmah iz prve odgovorili i primili preko hzzo-a dok ovi u pronatalu traže da platimo sve unaprijed i onda da tražimo refundaciju troškova kad se vratimo a naravno hzzo ne želi na taj način,mi smo prvi put bili na donaciji sjemena i sad ćemo isto ići na taj postupak ali tek iza uskrsa dok još skupimo koji eurić i naravno dok dobijemo rješenje od hzzo-ai dok napravim sve te puste pretrage,,ali brzo će to sve proći,,,


> *opa* draga, puno sreće želim u planiranju pojačanja vašoj curki, divno  
> Hvala ti na cjeniku pronatala, razveselilo me da je fet smrzlića 450 e, ja sam računala da je 600 e (+150 e embryogen, kojeg bih htjela).
> Joj imaš pravo, bilo je sjajno što smo prvi put uspjeli preko hzzo-a, sada se nažalost više ne može dobiti potpuna refundacija troškova, nego samo jedan dio (konkretno, za donaciju js 1000 e). Znači, vama iz prvog postupka nije ostalo smrzlića? Isto je bila donacija js ili?
> 
> Cure drage, svima sretno

----------


## lina2

Pozdrav svima!
Ja suprug također planiramo put u Prag u sljedećoj godini. Bili smo Već 3 puta, prvi stimulirani i ostala dva su bila fet. Nažalos prva dva su loše završila , a treći nije uspjelo. Zanima me ako netko zna da li HZZo odmah odobrava ivf ili se opet prvo mora na inseminacije? Kod mene je sve ok, a suprug je azoo, idemo na donora.

----------


## nora eleonora

lina, ne znam ti odgovor, ali ima ovdje cura koje su išle ili planiraju ići preko hzzo-a, pa će se sigurno javiti.

sretno!

----------


## sejla

> Bili su, do jučer. Dr. kaže da je jedan odustao. Ali eto ostaje nam druga bebica koja lijepo napreduje.


Zao mi je  :Sad:  ali bravo za drugo malo srčeko, navijam neka sve bude dobro i sretno do kraja  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sejla

[Q

----------


## florjan

Pozdrav

Evo da malo dignemo temu sa dobrim vjestima.

01.12. bili u PFC-u na FETU-u i 17 dan nakon transfera beta 1156 i 19 dan nakon transfera beta 3348, jedan dio borbe je za nama  :Very Happy:  sada kreću neke nove brige, čekamo prvi UZV

Dakle suborci i suborke samo hrabro i nemojte odustajati savkome mora doći njegovih pet minuta nekome prije nekome kasnije  :Smile: 

Pozdrav i držite se 

PS. malo pitanjce kako se računaju tjedni trudnoće u slučaju transfera, kada se točno znaju dani svih događanja

----------


## tetagogolina

> Pozdrav
> 
> Evo da malo dignemo temu sa dobrim vjestima.
> 
> 01.12. bili u PFC-u na FETU-u i 17 dan nakon transfera beta 1156 i 19 dan nakon transfera beta 3348, jedan dio borbe je za nama  sada kreću neke nove brige, čekamo prvi UZV
> 
> Dakle suborci i suborke samo hrabro i nemojte odustajati savkome mora doći njegovih pet minuta nekome prije nekome kasnije 
> 
> Pozdrav i držite se 
> ...


čestitam!!!  :Very Happy: 

što se računanja tjedana tiče, računa se po zadnjoj menstruaciji bez obzira što mi znamo točan dan vraćanja oplođenih jajnih stanica, uguglaj "izračun termina poroda" pa će ti izbaciti kalkulator trudnoće

----------


## bubekica

florjan,
prelijepa vijest!!!!
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Cestitam od srca, ljubi puno dragu i cuvaj ju!

Trudnoca se uvijek racuna dogovorno od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije. Naravno ukoliko je dan punkcije znatno odstupao od 14og dana, odnosno transfer petodnevnog embrija od 19-og dana, onda se mogu ucini korekcije cisto da umire psihu, najcesce ako kasni razvoj, al ne zamarajte se time.

----------


## hrki

Čestitam florjan!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rominka

Florjan cestitam od sveg srca!!! Vasa me trudnoca posebno veseli

----------


## florjan

Hvala vam od srca svima i zelimo vam svima da sto prije i svi vi uspijete

Pozdrav

----------


## aboni76

Flojran čestitam od  :Heart: . Posebno me raduju azoo trudnoće jer mi daju nadu da ćemo i mi jednog dana postati roditelji... Želim vam mirnu trudnoću, da uživate do susreta sa svojim malim čudom  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Florjan, čestitke od srca! Želim tvojoj supruzi mirnu trudnoću.

----------


## mare41

Florjan, cestitam

----------


## sejla

florjan, bravo, čestitaaaaam i želim svu sreću do kraja  :Heart:

----------


## nora eleonora

predivne vijesti florijan, čestitam i želim svu sreću do kraja  :Heart:

----------


## Thisted

Bravo!

----------


## makajica

Florijan  čestitke ! i svima ostalima želim sretne blagdane i da što prije ostvarite san roditeljstva !  :Wink:

----------


## hannah8

Florjan čestitam od srca i želim vam svu sreću do kraja! :Smile: 

 Ja se dugo nisam javljala, pa  samo da vam dojavim da je naša malena curica nedavno napunila osam mjeseci,
dočekali smo je nakon  dugo vremena i puno pokušaja i lutanja, i to zahvaljujući svim info koje smo dobili na ovom forumu i 
divnoj ekipi PFC klinike, i  na samom pragu moje 42 godine.

  Svima od srca želim puno sreće i da vam se ostvari najveća želja! :Heart:

----------


## miny

> Pozdrav
> 
> Evo da malo dignemo temu sa dobrim vjestima.
> 
> 01.12. bili u PFC-u na FETU-u i 17 dan nakon transfera beta 1156 i 19 dan nakon transfera beta 3348, jedan dio borbe je za nama  sada kreću neke nove brige, čekamo prvi UZV
> 
> Dakle suborci i suborke samo hrabro i nemojte odustajati savkome mora doći njegovih pet minuta nekome prije nekome kasnije 
> 
> Pozdrav i držite se 
> ...



ovo me  nevjerojatno  podsjeća na  moju   priču od  prosinca  prošle  godine..     gotovo identična  beta...  Sljedili  su strahovi  strepnje....   a ishod   :Smile:  . evo je   plače u  krevetiću.   :Smile:  
Želim Vam svu sreću.   Samo hrabro    -- sve  će  biti dobro.  
svima  sve najbolje !!!

----------


## florjan

Hvala vam još jednom od srca i sretan vam i blagoslovljen Božić  :Bye:

----------


## opa

pozz  svima,prije svega da vam zaželim sa malim zakašnjenjem sretan i blagoslovljen BOŽIĆ I NOVA GODINA neka nam se ispune sve želje koje smo si zaželili,
evo ja sam poslala zahtjev za mpo +donirana sperma u hzzo i sad čekam rješenje ,mi plamniramo na proljeće u prag i nadamo se da će nam se sreća osmjehniti kao i prije 4 godine,,,sad smo trenutno u potražnji za smještajem pa bih vas molila ako znate za neki super povoljan hotel u blizini klinike (PFC) da mi javite u inbox,,joj nemogu vjerovati da smo se konačno odlučili da idemo opet i da sad polako moramo sve prikupljati nalazei ako BOG da u 4/5 mjesecu idemo po seku ili bracu za našu ZARU

----------


## sejla

miny  :Heart: 

opa draga, navijam za vaš skorašnji odlazak i povratak s bracom ili sekom u trbuščiću  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mravic

zdravo,htela sam jedno pitanje za sve. Imam cerkicu od 2,5 god. donacija jc,sada smo hteli ponovo ici ali nemamo zamrznutih,a donatorka ne zeli ponovo da nam da jc,inace je radjeno u pfc. u dilemi sam da li drugu zenu ili ostati na jednom detetu. imam zelju za jos dece.

----------


## sejla

Draga mravic, evo javljam ti se kao netko tko je isto prošao donaciju js, s istim uspjehom samo što je tvoja curka malo starija  :Heart: 
Mi također želimo i planiramo u budućnosti po pojačanje našoj mezimici (nadam se da će biti ostvarivo iduće godine), jedino što mi imamo veliku sreću da imamo još 7 smrzlića. Nadam se da nas od tih 7 smrzlića čeka barem jedan braco il seka  :Zaljubljen:  Nekako sam si posložila u glavi da imamo još tih 7 pokušaja, a ako baš u tih 7 ne uspije, stvarno neznam što i kako bismo dalje.....
Ne postoji `dobar savjet´ u ovome, bitno je kako se vas dvoje dogovorite....ako ste spremni na novi postupak s novom donorkom, pa zašto ne  :Smile:  mislim da je bilo takvih slučajeva, i po meni nema apsolutno ništa loše u tome  :Smile: 
Puno sreće želim u svakom slučaju, što god odlučili  :Heart:  javi nam novosti!!

----------


## Čičkolo

Redovito vas čitam i pratim, ali nisam aktivna u pisanju. Zašto - ne znam, malo sam nemarna. A ipak kad se trebam požaliti javljam se jer mislim da me samo vi možete razumjeti, vi koje ste prošle i prolazite isto što i ja. 
Evo nismo baš neke sreće, tako da je kod nas i ovaj put ß=0 (transfer bio 16.12.). 
Ne znam što dalje, ovaj put sam slomljena.
Veliko hvala svima na informacijama, da nije bilo ovog foruma ne bih niti doznala za PFC kliniku, za koju imam samo riječi hvale. 
Svima želim puno sreće u daljnjim postupcima.

----------


## mravic

Sejla, hvala na odgovoru,jos razmisljam,u svakom slucaju javicu sta sam uradila

----------


## sejla

Čičkolo draga baš mi je žao  :Sad:  sada se malo odmori, pa ćete kroz neko vrijeme vidjeti što i kako dalje....što kažu iz pfc-a ako ste se čuli, predlažu li sada neku alternativu?
Drži se  :Love:

----------


## Inesz

Čičkolo,

odmori se malo, oporavi od neuspjeha. 

Ima žena koje su prošle velik broj nesupješnih postupaka sa doniranim jajnim stanicama, ali su na kraju ipak uspjele postati mame.

Sretno!

----------


## lina2

Pozdrav svima!
Da li netko zna da li je PFC još na godišnjem? Mirna mi se ne javlja, a malo mi je hitno!

----------


## lulu79

> Pozdrav svima!
> Da li netko zna da li je PFC još na godišnjem? Mirna mi se ne javlja, a malo mi je hitno!


Pozdrav lina
Ni meni se ne javlja, a rekla je da su na godisnjem do 02.01. ja evo jos od ponedeljka cekam da mi se javi
Zovi ju ako je hitno, meni jos nije pa zato cekam
U svakom slucaju sretno!!

----------


## lina2

hvala lulu, ako se ne javi danas, zvrcnem je.

----------


## PinaColada

Florjan, jel sve tece ok kod vas??

Iskrene cestitke, evo citam forum, jer se i mi spremamo po 4. put u Prag, i znam da se i vi dugo borite za baby....od srece za vasu pozitivnu betu, suze mi krenuse!

PFC je poceo sa radom, nisu na godisnjem vise!

----------


## florjan

PinaColada, hvala na pitanju sve je ok, osim što suprugu muče mučnine i jako je osjetljiva na razne mirise  :Smile: 
Na prvom UZV se vidjelo srce i sada 26.01. čekamo drugi UZV

Pozdrav svima

----------


## Thisted

Mi smo buduci pacijenti dr Sonje u PFC .
Imamo termin za prvi UZV 30.1 , 29.1 bi vec krenuli put Praga.
Nisam nasla ni jednu sličnu temu pa se moram javiti ovde, s obzirom da smo tu svi koji su prošli i koji će proći kroz te "slatke" muke na putu do potomstva.

Od 7.XII sam na terapiji sa YAZ kontracepcijskim tabletama, po planu treba da ga pijem do 19.I ( tako i radim )
Međutim, 27.XII su mi se pojavile fleke na dnevnom ulošku, iz dana u dan je to bilo sve više i sve tamnije .
Javila sam se u Prag MIrni , odgovorila mi je: " smedjkasti spotting je normalan kad žene koja nije prije uzimala kontracepciju krene sa kontracepcijom.
Nastavite dalje prema protokolu, nije razlog za brigu."

9.I pojavila se krv i od tada do danas je konstantno prisutna.
Javila sam to u Prag, niko mi nije odgovorio ni u petak a ni juče.

Molila bi sve koji su ovo prošli a i oni koji su upućeni više od mene da mi napišu da li je ovo normalno?
Po meni ovo više nije spotting ovo je bila ozbiljna menstruacija.
I zanima me da li remeti uskladjivanje sa donatorkom?
Nije mali put a nisu ni mali novci u pitanju pa se ne bi igrala i otišla tamo da mi kažu dođite opet za npr 14 dana.

Ovo delovanje hormona kao i neizvesnost dok cekam na njihov odgovor me dovodi do ludila  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tetagogolina

kad ti je bila zadnja M? tj. u kojem dijelu ciklusa si počela piti tablete?

----------


## Thisted

7 XII je bila zadnja i Mirna mi je rekla da tada počnem piti tablete

----------


## lina2

Pozdrav Thisted!
Meni isto Mirna nije odgovarala pa sam je jučer zvala. Rekla je da dobiva prilično puno mailova i da ne stigne odgovoriti odmah. Moj savjet je da je nazoveš.

----------


## Thisted

Eto zvala sam u Prag, kad je moja situacija prenesena dr javljeno mi je da se odgadja moj dolazak za ovaj mesec.
Danas prestajem sa kontracepcijom, kad prodje menstruacija trebam otici kod ginekologa da se izmeri endometrijum i pogleda  ima li folikula i koje su veličine.
Do sledećeg meseca se stopira i stimulacija donatorke.
Kada posaljem rezultate UZV znacu kako i šta dalje.

----------


## hrki

Pozdrav svima,
molila bih da mi se u inbox jave cure koje su išle o vlastitom trošku na postupak.
Imam par pitanja pa ako imate malo volje i vremena :Confused:

----------


## Čičkolo

Imaš pp

----------


## nora eleonora

thisted, molim isprazni inbox  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Hrki, pisala sam o troskovima puta na stranici u mom potpisu, a cjenici klinika su na prvoj stranici ove teme, sretno

----------


## makajica

Dragi suborci,

javljam Vam svima koji surađujemo sa PFCom i Mirnom od 16.02 mijenjamo koordinatoricu. Mirna od 16.02. ide na porodiljni a nova koordinatorica za kontakt nam je Marija Culibrk (culibrk@pragueivf.cz )...
 dakle od 16.02..; pa kome treba... :Smile:

----------


## PinaColada

Pozdrav iz Praga....za sve koji kontaktiraju svoje koordinatorice, samo da javim da je u PFC klinici tolika guzva, stoga da imajte strpljenja dok cekate e mailove i odgovore sa klinike....toliko, LP

----------


## Snekica

Malo kopam po ovoj temi ali baš ne nalazim ono što me muči. Imam u planu krenuti put Praga u slučaju da mi idući postupak ne upali. Ono što me zanima je slijedeće:  koji su postoci uspješnosti sa našim dijagnozama? Ja endometrioza, MM teška OAT, s time da je moja maternica uvijek super, redovni ciklusi, endometrij trolinijski, redovne ovulacije (od kad je pratim mislim da nikad nije izostala), a implantacija izostane. Postupaka X...

----------


## sejla

> Malo kopam po ovoj temi ali baš ne nalazim ono što me muči. Imam u planu krenuti put Praga u slučaju da mi idući postupak ne upali. Ono što me zanima je slijedeće:  koji su postoci uspješnosti sa našim dijagnozama? Ja endometrioza, MM teška OAT, s time da je moja maternica uvijek super, redovni ciklusi, endometrij trolinijski, redovne ovulacije (od kad je pratim mislim da nikad nije izostala), a implantacija izostane. Postupaka X...


Sneki draga, po meni je najbolje da za prvu ruku pošalješ klinikama mail (objema, pa ćete vidjeti čiji vam uvjeti bolje odgovaraju), u kojem priložiš vašu liječničku dokumentaciju i ukratko predočiš vaš dosadašnji mpo put, i zamoliš ih da vam daju stručno mišljenje. Onda će oni reći što preporučuju u vašem slučaju....
Pritom ih možeš zamoliti i za neke okvirne statističke podatke, ako te zanimaju. 
Ako mogu još kako pomoći, piši ovdje ili na pp  :Smile: 
Sretno  :Love:

----------


## milivoj73

Snekice čitaj potpis...
prvi pfc postupak Bingo....ljetos fet neuspješan...
Picsi + njihov labos+pogođena stimulacija+naravno sreća

----------


## inna28

Pozdrav svima,možete li mi reći koju terapiju ste dobivale u Pronatalu? Ne znam čini li mi se ili većini daju Menopure?
Pitam zato što sam u Hrvatskoj super reagirala na Gonale,a u Pragu nikako na Menopure,ali oni ne mijenjaju terapiju nego su mi samo povećali broj ampula.
Hvala vam :Smile:

----------


## Malena1988

Zdravo svima! Suprug i ja smo se odlucili za donaciju sperme,zbog azoospermije. Zamolila bih sve koji su u ovu temu upuceni da mi pomognu i objasne sta se i kako radi. Svih ovih godina sam istrazivala sve moguce i nemoguce za azoo,a posto,nazalost do vto nismo nikad stigli,o tome nzm nista. Kontaktirala sam Pfc i oni su mi poslali cenovnik,ali dzabe kad ja nemam pojma da li mi treba anestezija,da li da koristim embryo gen i sl. Tako da molim sve koji imaju volje,vremena i strpljenja da se raznjasljavaju i objasnjavaju samnom,da mi je jave na pp.  :Smile:  
Ako mislite da je neka klinika bolja i povoljnija za donaciju od pfc-a,javite mi.
Hvala unapred svima!

----------


## Snekica

Hvala vam svima! Milivoj mi smo isti, nadam se da će takav biti i rezultat ako odemo gore. Inače, Prag kao grad jako volim, bila već nekoliko puta, a ako mi još omogući dobivanje onoga čemu težim, voljeti ću ga još više  :Smile:  
Možda već ove dane pošaljem nalaze pa nek vide šta bi mi odgovaralo. Kako kaže sejla, na obje adrese.

----------


## frodda

Može li mi netko pojasniti da li je ovo jedno te isto ili se radi o dvije potpuno različite metode? Hvala

 Prag - http://www.pragueivf.com/sr/metode-lijecenja/pgd-pgs/

 USA - http://www.goivf.com/treatment-optio...mal-screening/

----------


## makajica

Postovani,

Jednu malu pomoc trebam...ima li netko iskustva sa embriogenom u pfc ? Koliko pomaze ?

Unaprijed hvala ! :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Makajice draga, evo da ti i ovdje poželim sreću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Što se embryogena tiče, mislim da treba pokušati sa svime, ja sam si rekla za idući put da ću ga svakako tražiti  :Smile: 

pusa

----------


## makajica

Sejla draga hvala ti puno !  naravno  pokušat ću sa svime što se može .  :Wink:

----------


## tetagogolina

ja bez embryogena oba puta, a vidi potpis  :Wink: 

al ako imaš mogućnost probaj s njim, sretno!

----------


## Thisted

Ja ti javim kad sve prođe  :Smile: 
Trenutno sam u Pragu i naravno sa Embryogenom u PFC

----------


## tetagogolina

*Thisted, sretno!!!*

----------


## Thisted

Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## opa

[QUOTE=Thisted;2739991]Hvala
sretno i od nas,,,mi čekamo riješenje od hzzo i ako bog da u 5/2015 smo u pragu

----------


## makajica

Thisted sretno ! 
Javi obavezno  :Wink:

----------


## hrki

*Thisted,* puno sreće!!!!
Eto jučer sam poslala sve tražene nalaze u PFC i danas stigao odgovor od Marije da potvrđuju termin za 5.mjesec  :Wink:

----------


## nina977

Hrki,i mi smo krajem 5.mj gore.Možda se i vidimo☺

----------


## mikipika32

Cure, slala sam mail s upitom za termin konzultacija. Popisala sam sve naše dijagnoze i poslala svu liječničku dokumentaciju koju imamo. Mail s upitom sam poslala sad u nedjelju novoj koordinatorici Mariji Ćulibrk. Imate li kakva saznanja kolika je gužva, koliko se čeka otprilike na konzultacije i postupak i na sami odgovor od Marije?
Vjerujem da imaju gužvu ali bi voljela znati otprilike koliko vremenski sve to traje.

----------


## nina977

> Ja ti javim kad sve prođe 
> Trenutno sam u Pragu i naravno sa Embryogenom u PFC


Sretno! :Smile:

----------


## nina977

> Cure, slala sam mail s upitom za termin konzultacija. Popisala sam sve naše dijagnoze i poslala svu liječničku dokumentaciju koju imamo. Mail s upitom sam poslala sad u nedjelju novoj koordinatorici Mariji Ćulibrk. Imate li kakva saznanja kolika je gužva, koliko se čeka otprilike na konzultacije i postupak i na sami odgovor od Marije?
> Vjerujem da imaju gužvu ali bi voljela znati otprilike koliko vremenski sve to traje.


Sve ide jako brzo.Meni je Marija odgovarala u roku jednog dana ali pošto si slala dokumentaciju vjerojatno još doktorica nije pogledala ,sigurna sam da ćeš do kraja tjedna dobiti odgovor.Mi smo bili prije  cca 2 god. kod njih na konzultacijama i nije bilo čekanja na termin.Ovaj put ne idemo tamo na konzulzacije već sve dogovaramo mailom.
Javi vijesti  :Smile: ..

----------


## hrki

> Hrki,i mi smo krajem 5.mj gore.Možda se i vidimo☺


Super,da možda se i sretnemo  :Yes:

----------


## mikipika32

Hvala nina977 na info. Pa znaš da i sama važem da li da idem osobno na konzultacije ili ne. Muž je ok za što nam treba ali ja sam malo zanimljiviji slučaj kad je se radi o dobivanju ok i zrelih js pa sam mislila da je bolje da odem osobno prvo gore. Nije da mi se ide ako nije potrebno. Valjda će mi sve u mailu napisati. 
Zanima me da li klinika surađuje s nekim MPO doktorm (privatno) u Zg kod kojeg bi eventualno otišla na prve dve folikulometrije jer se kod mene stvar sporo odvija tijekom ali i bez stimulacije?
I još ako mi tko može odgovoriti što ako mi se desi hiperstimulacija dok sam u Pragu i trebam hospitalizaciju? Toga me jako strah jer imam PCOS koji može buknuti. U Zg su me zato štedili sa stimulacijama (možda su mi i zato js nezrele).

----------


## Thisted

Hvala vam drage moje.
Juce nam je javljeno da imamo 11 oplodjenih jajnih stanica, da se br moze smanjiti do embrio transfera.
Transfer je sutra, u subotu idemo kuci.
Sve pohvale za novu koordinatoricu Mariju  :Kiss:

----------


## dola

hejla! suprug i ja idemo za koji dan u pfc na embriotransfer zamrznutih embrija. pitali su nas ako želimo  i asisted hatching (valjda sam dobro napisala), ima li tko iskustva...ono malo što se da pročitati na netu..ni sama ne znam... hvala i pozdrav svima

----------


## milivoj73

> Hvala nina977 na info. Pa znaš da i sama važem da li da idem osobno na konzultacije ili ne. Muž je ok za što nam treba ali ja sam malo zanimljiviji slučaj kad je se radi o dobivanju ok i zrelih js pa sam mislila da je bolje da odem osobno prvo gore. Nije da mi se ide ako nije potrebno. Valjda će mi sve u mailu napisati. 
> Zanima me da li klinika surađuje s nekim MPO doktorm (privatno) u Zg kod kojeg bi eventualno otišla na prve dve folikulometrije jer se kod mene stvar sporo odvija tijekom ali i bez stimulacije?
> I još ako mi tko može odgovoriti što ako mi se desi hiperstimulacija dok sam u Pragu i trebam hospitalizaciju? Toga me jako strah jer imam PCOS koji može buknuti. U Zg su me zato štedili sa stimulacijama (možda su mi i zato js nezrele).



što se konzultacija tiče mislim da je dobro otići jer se sjećam da smo bili totalno puni pozitive i informacija nakon njih mada smo iza sebe imali 3 postupka i 3 godine mpo..
koliko se sjećam za suradnju s dr u HR oni imaju sistem da možeš raditi folikulometrije kod svog mpo i javljati im...mž je tako ljetos pripremu za fet radila u OS i telefonski se konzultirala s pfc...
to sve proteklo korektno...
što se tiče hiperstimulacije tu znam da u slučaju iste bude se potpuno zbrinut....znam par slučaja odavdje i s drugih foruma da su bili super korektni i brižni...

----------


## mikipika32

milivoj73 hvala na info  :Smile:  Danas su mi se javili iz Praga i zaista su napisali jedan dugačak i iscrpan mail! Tu već vidim da im je pristup zaista individualan a upravo zbog toga i idemo u Prag. Mislim da ću preskočiti konzultacije jer sam dovoljno informacija i preporuka dobila već iz samog maila. Postupak je planiran za 5 mjesec i veselim se što će i neki s ovog foruma također biti tamo  :Smile: 
Sad da još nađem privatnog MPO doktora/kliniku gdje bi obavljala folikulometrije bilo bi super. Ako imate preporuke (osim dr. L) i znate otprilike kolika je cijena određeni broj folikulometrija bila bih vam zahvalna.

----------


## mare41

Preporuka je dr Radoncic, poliklinika Vili

----------


## Kadauna

> hejla! suprug i ja idemo za koji dan u pfc na embriotransfer zamrznutih embrija. pitali su nas ako želimo  i asisted hatching (valjda sam dobro napisala), ima li tko iskustva...ono malo što se da pročitati na netu..ni sama ne znam... hvala i pozdrav svima


nitko ti se nije javio?

Ne znam koji vam je ovo postupak? Assisted hatching imam dojam da neke klinike rade po defaultu ako imaju što hatchati (blastociste), a druge tek kad sve drugo nije upalilo (više transfera s blastocistama bez trudnoće). Uglavnom škoditi ne bi trebalo, hoće li pomoći - tko zna? Ali vjerojatno i više košta nego bez hatchinga?

Ako si imala već 3 ili više transfera kvalitetnih blastica bez trudnoće, ja bih išla vjerojatno na taj hatching ako ti se nudi. Ne znam iskreno da li u HR to tko uopće radi!

SRETNO i svakako javi ishod!

----------


## sejla

mikipiki, dobro nam došla u češko društvo  :Smile:  I ja bih, kao i milivoj, svakako preporučila odlazak na konzultacije. Nama su baš jako pomogle, dobili smo pravi vjetar u leđa  :Smile: 
O svemu ćete moći detaljno porazgovarati (što nije moguće samo preko maila), a i dr će te pregledati. Sretno!!!!

dola, također sretno u planiranju!!!! Nemam iskustvo s hatchingom, ali evo slažem se s Kadaunom, vrijedi pokušati.

----------


## dola

Hvala na odgovorima! Probati ćemo pa šta bude...transfer je 600 eura a ovo još dodatnih 300. imala sam 2 neuspješna transfera iz stimuliranih postupaka (jedan kod nas prije par godina, drugi u pfc prije nešto manje od godinu dana). lijepi pozdrav!

----------


## tetagogolina

mikipika, nema potrebe radit toliki put i trošak samo za konzultacije...sve dobiješ mailom, samo u svom gradu nađeš dobrog mpo-vca koji će te vodit kroz stimulaciju i folikulometrije i pripremit te dobro za postupak, tako sam bar ja....i bilo je uspješno, dvaput,  što želim i tebi  :Yes:

----------


## mikipika32

Hvala na sugestijama. Ovaj vikend moram napraviti plan da li cu ici ili ne na konzultacije. Od njih mi treba dobar protokol a od mog imunologo i hematologa da nakon dobivenih nalaze odrede da li sam za heparin i/ili kortice. Dok taj dio ne istitram s njima necu ici u postupak. Zbog sporosti dobivanja nalaza mislim da cu odgovore na pitanja imati tek 15.4. ako ne krenem moljakati lab. Rebro da ubrzaju izdavanje nalaza. Moji MPO doktor je u Petrovoj. Cak se dvoumim spominjati odlazak u Prag. Moram naci nekog tko ce me voditi do Praga od prvog dana stimulacije. Mislim da cu kontaktirati ili Lucingera ili Beta plus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## makajica

Mikipika  moja je preporuka da se svakako obratiš Lučingeru ako imaš mogučnosti , da te netko kod nas vodi kroza sve to uz konzultacije iz Praga nartavno, a za sebe mogu reć da nije bilo dr. Lučija nigdje nebi dospjela menmi je on pomogao na samom početku dok smo bili uplašeni i zbunjeni i nismo znali kuda i kako. 

Pusa svima !

----------


## mare41

Ako ste u mogucnosti svakako odite, prag je caroban, uzivat cete, a i upoznat cete sve pa cete biti opusteniji u postupku, nadam se da je nasa stranica u mom potpisu korisna za nove putnike

----------


## bubekica

*HITNO! trazimo osobu koja bi o nuznosti donacije u inozemstvu zbog nepostojanja banke gameta u hrvatskoj pricala za 24sata!
zainteresirani molim inbox 
hvala!*

----------


## makajica

Poštovane,

ima li netko iskustva sa povišenim TSH ? da li netko zna da li je to velik problem  kod kretanja u postupak ?

Unaprijed hvala... :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Koliki ti je tsh?
Za postupak se preporuca da bude 1-2, kako bi energetski uvjeti u tijelu bili najpovoljniji. Regulira se euthyroxom.

----------


## makajica

Tsh  mi je jako visok ,9.98, uz terapiju. Mislim da nikad nuje bio toliko.  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Znam da je ovo zadnje sto zelis cuti, ali na tvom mjestu ne bih u postupak s takvim nalazom tsh... Svakako se javi lijecniku, morat ces prilagoditi terapiju. Nadam se da ces to rijesiti sto prije!

Isprike za offtopic...

----------


## makajica

Ma znam već sam poslala mailove na sve strane... morat ćemo se strpiti  izgleda dok se situacija ne popravi... samo čekam potvrdu iz Praga za odgodu...
zbilja moramo na sve sami misliti...

----------


## Rominka

Makajica, meni je lani u lipnju ustanovljena hipotireoza, da bi u konacnici to je rezultiralo hashimotom. Iz Praga mi traze tri uzastopna dobra nalaza, znaci TSH izmedju 1-2,5. Uz stalnu kontrolu naravno. Nije to problem, samo trazi vremena da se pogodi doza, da se situaciji smiri. Poduzmi sve sto mozes, i doci ce sve na svoje.

----------


## frodda

Može li mi netko reći da li se u Pragu može/mora (obavezno ili ne) uplatiti češko zdravstveno osiguranje za period koji se boravi gore?

prvenstveno me to zanima radi rizika, i da li u slučaju neželjenih posljedica mogu biti smještena u bolnicu?

planiram ići u postupak o vlastitom trošku, dakle formulari od Hzzo mi ne trebaju?  :Unsure:

----------


## florjan

frodda, putni zdrastveno kod naših osiguravatalje mislim da nema smisla uplaćivati jer koliko se sjećam ne pokriva MPO postupke i stvari vezane uz njih (nešto sam proučavo kada smo mi išli u postupak iz istih razloga koji i tebe muče), ali  mi smo izvadili europsku zdrastvenu iskaznicu i mislim da ona pokriva ostale usluge, dok opet ukoliko postoji hitan slučaj moraju primiti u bolnicu bez obzira na iskaznice, a poslije to nacionalana osiguranja rješavaju, bar sam ja imao takav slučaj još prije 20-tak godina sa prometnom nezgodom u Austriji kada nas je austrijska hitna odvezla sa mjesta nesreće u bolnicu na preglede i ništa nisu naplatili nego su kasnije stigli neki papiri koje je HZZO podmirio. Nisu provjerene informacije nego je samo moje mišljenje ispravite me ako griješim

----------


## milivoj73

mislim da je pametno uzeti naše putno zdravstveno(za tih par dana dođe nešto sitno) uz euro iskaznicu...mi smo prošle godine u Italiji na hitnu primljeni bez plaćanja a na kontrolu za 8 dana smo platili pa nam je naše osiguranje refundiralo u potpunosti...

----------


## florjan

Malo sam se nespretno izrazio sa ovim "mislim da nema smisla uplaćivati putno zdrastveno" mislim da se treba dobro informirati i provjeriti činjenice, jer znamo da se osiguranja kada treba nešto platiti vole u velikome broju slućajeva izvući pozivajući se na mala slova u uvjetima osiguranja. Svi ovi dileri osiguranja kad ih nešto konretno pitaš nemaju pojma, samo ove općenite pojmove i slučajeve koje i svi mi znamo. 
Evo npr. što je mene bacilo u nedoumicu, a zbog brzine odlaska na put nisam stigao provjeriti: Alianz putno osiguranje Isključenje osigurateljeve obveze Članak 11. stavak q i r (https://moj.allianz.hr/ShowInsurance...ndRef=243-1213). 
Na kraju nismo uplatili putno zdrastveno, nego samo euro iskaznicu ali sve je super prošlo i ništa nam nije trebalo.
Dobro bi bilo da razmjenimo iskustva o ovoj temi jer najgore kada ti se vani nešto desi a nemaš baš nikakvih informacija.

milivoj73, jer odlazak na hitnu bio vezano uz MPO i troškove kontrole vam je refundirao HZZO ili privatno putno osiguranje?

----------


## milivoj73

ne mpo, išli smo na hitnu pedijatriju u Genovi i taj put smo samo predočili police...
kontrolu za 8 dana smo platili i taj iznos nam je pokrilo osiguranje po povratku i predočenju računa...

----------


## pipi73

Drage moje praske saborke i saborci....
Dugo se nisam javljala.brz tempo zivljenja,djeca,posao,godine  :Smile:  ali sam cesto mislila na vas...
Danas kada sam svratila i ipreletih na brzinu srce mi je udaralo kao ludo...toliko novih beba,posebno iz neke moje ekipe <3<3  
Miny
Pretoria
Sara 69
Tikica 69
Lana77
Hannah8
 Florian
Mnogo sam sretna zbog vas...ali mnogo..I ostali sto prije da im se pridruze...ali sto prije <3 <3

Moje praske curice su odlicno...prva je krenula u skolu...ne zatvra usta minimum 15 sati dnevno...voli da se sminka..igra fudbal...planira biti veterinar kada poraste<3
Mala ima 20 mjeseci...ide u vrtic....1ma 15 kg..92 cm...opasan je poliglota i velika maza <3
Mare,Sejla,Kismet...kako ste...kako vase leptirice....
Zelim vam puno zdravlja,radosti i ljubavi....ostalo dodje prije ili kasnije ...<3 <3

----------


## Thisted

Dugo nisam procitala nesto lepse i pozitivnije. 
Pipi, svako dobro zelim <3

----------


## mare41

Draga pipi, lijepo te citati, moje cure rastu, jedna mrsavica, druga buco, prekrasne su, ljubi svoje cure

----------


## milivoj73

da da rastu česi...
Karla obožava vrtić, plesanje...visoka je, daju joj preko 5 godina...
pozdrav svim malim uvoznim bebama  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Pipi draga naša!!! baš si me razveselila javljanjem, i vijestima o tvojim velikim curkama  :Zaljubljen: 
I mi smo dobro, proslavili smo već i drugi rođendan! spretna je jako i ima je posvuda, puno priča, pjeva na engleskom, veselje naše malo  :Smile:  nije velika, ali je skladna (85cm i 10,5kg), sve voli papati....
jedino me trenutno jako rastužuje i boli što moramo polako gasiti dojenje, jer od idućeg mjeseca moram opet početi sa svojom terapijom  :Crying or Very sad:  bila ovaj tjedan kod dr....ali evo, u sjećanju će mi zauvijek biti 25 najljepših mjeseci u životu   :Heart:  
maštam i o ponovnom odlasku u Prag iduće godine, aBd i sve bude u redu i po planu.... :Wink: 

Puse svim malim Pražankama i Pražanima!!!!

Svima koji tek idu po njih, puuuuuuuno sreće želim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sushi

> Malo sam se nespretno izrazio sa ovim "mislim da nema smisla uplaćivati putno zdrastveno" mislim da se treba dobro informirati i provjeriti činjenice, jer znamo da se osiguranja kada treba nešto platiti vole u velikome broju slućajeva izvući pozivajući se na mala slova u uvjetima osiguranja. Svi ovi dileri osiguranja kad ih nešto konretno pitaš nemaju pojma, samo ove općenite pojmove i slučajeve koje i svi mi znamo. 
> Evo npr. što je mene bacilo u nedoumicu, a zbog brzine odlaska na put nisam stigao provjeriti: Alianz putno osiguranje Isključenje osigurateljeve obveze Članak 11. stavak q i r (https://moj.allianz.hr/ShowInsurance...ndRef=243-1213). 
> Na kraju nismo uplatili putno zdrastveno, nego samo euro iskaznicu ali sve je super prošlo i ništa nam nije trebalo.
> Dobro bi bilo da razmjenimo iskustva o ovoj temi jer najgore kada ti se vani nešto desi a nemaš baš nikakvih informacija.


florjan, EU kartica zdravstvenog osig. nije zamjena za putno osiguranje... ima tu par bitnih razlika - karticu možeš koristiti samo za liječenje u javnim ustanovama, pokriva samo one vrste liječenja i troškove koji su pokriveni javnim zdravstvenim osiguranjem u toj zemlji (npr. u dobrom dijelu EU stomatološke usluge ne ulaze u taj paket kao kod nas) i to sve ti je omogućeno tek ako ne postoji nikakva šansa da se vratiš u Hr i liječenje obaviš ovdje. 
putno osiguranje ti pokriva ukupne troškove liječenja, privatne i javne ustanove, trošak prijevoza/helikoptera u slučaju nesreće itd.

putno ne pokriva ivf naravno, kao ni ostala planirana liječenja tipa ugradnja umjetnog kuka, transplantacije i sl. - sva osiguranja pokrivaju samo neplanirano liječenje, slučajeve koji se još nisu dogodili...i nadaš se da ni neće. e sad, za neke nedajbože komplikacije nakon ivf-a dok ste još tamo...o tome bi se trebalo raspitati (možeš probati i ovdje http://www.hzzo.hr/nacionalna-kontaktna-tocka-ncp)

nisam diler osiguranja, samo putujem tu i tamo  :Smile:  nadam se da sam malo pomogla... sretno Pražani!  :Smile:

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Pozz.. svima. Zanima me kako ide FET u Pragu? Kako sam protokol ide, koji dan sta kako...?? Puno hvala na odgovoru!!!

----------


## tetagogolina

pozz dalmatinka, za Fet sam počela od drugog dana ciklusa s estrofemom 3x1 i folacinom, pa 12.dan mjerenje endometrija i to sam trebala javit gore, na osnovu toga su mi javili  kad da počnem s utrogestanom i kad da dođem na FET, a nakon njega su mi propisali dalje estrofem, folacin i pola tablete prednizona dnevno....sretno!

----------


## miny

> Drage moje praske saborke i saborci....
> Dugo se nisam javljala.brz tempo zivljenja,djeca,posao,godine  ali sam cesto mislila na vas...
> Danas kada sam svratila i ipreletih na brzinu srce mi je udaralo kao ludo...toliko novih beba,posebno iz neke moje ekipe <3<3  
> Miny
> Pretoria
> Sara 69
> Tikica 69
> Lana77
> Hannah8
> ...



Draga  Pipi...   hvala  ti na lijepim riječima i   na tome  što  nas se sječaš. 
naša praška princeza je   napunila  7 mjeseci, raste i svakim danom nas   obraduje nečim novim.
uživamo  u svakom trenutku s njom.. 
tebi i tvojim ljepoticama  svako dobro..  
Svima onima  koji se spremaju put  Praga, onima koji  isčekuju  betu ..   želim puno  puno  sreće.. 
Budite  samo uporni i hrabri.. i ne odsustajte   i   uspjet ćete,   jer " netko  to  od gore  vidi sve.."
Sretno  svima..

----------


## sejla

> naša praška princeza je   napunila  7 mjeseci, raste i svakim danom nas   obraduje nečim novim.
> uživamo  u svakom trenutku s njom...


 :Heart: 
predivno, sjećam se kad smo se dopisivale dok si još planirala postupak, a evo sad imaš curku od 7 mj  :Zaljubljen: 
mazite se, volite i uživajte! pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## hannah8

Draga Pipi, puno hvala šta si se i nas sjetila, uživaj sa svojim malim princezama,i sve najbolje vam želimo! :Heart: 
   Naša malena praška curica uskoro puni godinu dana, uživamo u svakom trenutku. I ja se rijetko javljam,ali mislim na sve vas...
   Sve vas puno pozdravljamo i sve najbolje vam od srca želimo!
   Putnicima u Prag želimo puno, puno sreće! :Smile: 
     Sretno svima!!

----------


## Nadica

Pomoć!
S obzirom na dijagnozu, preporuka mi je liječenje u Pragu s donacijom oocita. Sve nalaze smo pripremili, mpo liječnik mi je popunio papire za HZZO, mpo iz bolnice potpisao...
To se sad šalje u HZZO?Koja je adresa? Jeste uz te nalaze i obrazac pisali još nešto? Hvala!

----------


## sejla

Draga *Nadice*, uz nalaze i ispunjen zahtjev gin mpo, potrebno je napisati vlastitu molbu (ukratko objasniti zbog čega je potrebno liječenje u inozemstvo te da tražite refundaciju dijela troškova), vjenčani list (ili potvrda o izvanbračnoj zajednici), te potvrda o pravno-psihološkom savjetovanju.
Ako mogu nekako pomoći, piši mi na mail u potpisu (još nemaš 10 postova da bi mogla slati pp)  :Smile: 
Dobro nam došla na forum i sretno u planiranju  :Love: 

*hannah8*  :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nina977

Cure koj ste bile na donaciji js ,molim vas jer mi možete reći koliko traje priprema pred postupak (estrofem i ostalo)..Thanks

----------


## sejla

> Cure koj ste bile na donaciji js ,molim vas jer mi možete reći koliko traje priprema pred postupak (estrofem i ostalo)..Thanks


Prvo se mora sinkronizirati ciklus s donorkinim (duphaston), tako da vam ciklus krene otprilike u isto vrijeme. Počneš s estrofemom 1.d.c., a 12.d.c. ideš na uzv da se vidi stanje endometrija, i čekaš se vijesti s donorkinog uzv-a, da se vidi kada će točno biti punkcija. Prema tome tempirate odlazak. 5 dana prije transfera se uvodi i utrogestan. 
To su moja iskustva i moj protokol.

----------


## Nadica

Poslana Zamolba za inozemnim liječenjem i odobravanjem refundacije troškova od HZZO! Sad slijedi čekanje...

----------


## nina977

Sejla, hvala na odgovoru.Ja imam kod njih termin kraj 5. početak 6.mj a nisam još skupila sve nalaze te još  nisam dobila protokol ,pa sam se malo uspaničila jer sam mislila da sama priprema  ciklusa i endometrija traje duže.Sad sam malo mirnija..valjda bude sve ok
Thanks :Smile:

----------


## little ivy

jutro ekipa
bas je lijepo pročitat kako bebice napreduju.
naša curka je lovi 7mi mjesec...samo brblja i valja se po podu  :Smile: 

Sretno svima u daljnjim postupcima te da što prije zagrle svoje mrvice  :Kiss:

----------


## mrvica7

Makajica, isprazni inbox

----------


## makajica

mrvica, evo jesam  :Smile:

----------


## frodda

> frodda, putni zdrastveno kod naših osiguravatalje mislim da nema smisla uplaćivati jer koliko se sjećam ne pokriva MPO postupke i stvari vezane uz njih (nešto sam proučavo kada smo mi išli u postupak iz istih razloga koji i tebe muče), ali  mi smo izvadili europsku zdrastvenu iskaznicu i mislim da ona pokriva ostale usluge, dok opet ukoliko postoji hitan slučaj moraju primiti u bolnicu bez obzira na iskaznice, a poslije to nacionalana osiguranja rješavaju, bar sam ja imao takav slučaj još prije 20-tak godina sa prometnom nezgodom u Austriji kada nas je austrijska hitna odvezla sa mjesta nesreće u bolnicu na preglede i ništa nisu naplatili nego su kasnije stigli neki papiri koje je HZZO podmirio. Nisu provjerene informacije nego je samo moje mišljenje ispravite me ako griješim





> mislim da je pametno uzeti naše putno zdravstveno(za tih par dana dođe nešto sitno) uz euro iskaznicu...mi smo prošle godine u Italiji na hitnu primljeni bez plaćanja a na kontrolu za 8 dana smo platili pa nam je naše osiguranje refundiralo u potpunosti...





> Malo sam se nespretno izrazio sa ovim "mislim da nema smisla uplaćivati putno zdrastveno" mislim da se treba dobro informirati i provjeriti činjenice, jer znamo da se osiguranja kada treba nešto platiti vole u velikome broju slućajeva izvući pozivajući se na mala slova u uvjetima osiguranja. Svi ovi dileri osiguranja kad ih nešto konretno pitaš nemaju pojma, samo ove općenite pojmove i slučajeve koje i svi mi znamo. 
> Evo npr. što je mene bacilo u nedoumicu, a zbog brzine odlaska na put nisam stigao provjeriti: Alianz putno osiguranje Isključenje osigurateljeve obveze Članak 11. stavak q i r (https://moj.allianz.hr/ShowInsurance...ndRef=243-1213). 
> Na kraju nismo uplatili putno zdrastveno, nego samo euro iskaznicu ali sve je super prošlo i ništa nam nije trebalo.
> Dobro bi bilo da razmjenimo iskustva o ovoj temi jer najgore kada ti se vani nešto desi a nemaš baš nikakvih informacija.
> 
> milivoj73, jer odlazak na hitnu bio vezano uz MPO i troškove kontrole vam je refundirao HZZO ili privatno putno osiguranje?





> ne mpo, išli smo na hitnu pedijatriju u Genovi i taj put smo samo predočili police...
> kontrolu za 8 dana smo platili i taj iznos nam je pokrilo osiguranje po povratku i predočenju računa...





> florjan, EU kartica zdravstvenog osig. nije zamjena za putno osiguranje... ima tu par bitnih razlika - karticu možeš koristiti samo za liječenje u javnim ustanovama, pokriva samo one vrste liječenja i troškove koji su pokriveni javnim zdravstvenim osiguranjem u toj zemlji (npr. u dobrom dijelu EU stomatološke usluge ne ulaze u taj paket kao kod nas) i to sve ti je omogućeno tek ako ne postoji nikakva šansa da se vratiš u Hr i liječenje obaviš ovdje. 
> putno osiguranje ti pokriva ukupne troškove liječenja, privatne i javne ustanove, trošak prijevoza/helikoptera u slučaju nesreće itd.
> 
> putno ne pokriva ivf naravno, kao ni ostala planirana liječenja tipa ugradnja umjetnog kuka, transplantacije i sl. - sva osiguranja pokrivaju samo neplanirano liječenje, slučajeve koji se još nisu dogodili...i nadaš se da ni neće. e sad, za neke nedajbože komplikacije nakon ivf-a dok ste još tamo...o tome bi se trebalo raspitati (možeš probati i ovdje http://www.hzzo.hr/nacionalna-kontaktna-tocka-ncp)
> 
> nisam diler osiguranja, samo putujem tu i tamo  nadam se da sam malo pomogla... sretno Pražani!



florjan, milivoj 73 i sushi

Hvala Vam na detaljnim odgovorima  :grouphug:  , najbolje je uzeti sva osiguranja koja se nude i u neku ruku biti sigurniji koliko god je to moguće...

Pretpostavljam da će mi putno osiguranje i europska zdravstvena iskaznica biti i više nego dovoljne...iako ću još za svaki slučaj to potvrditi i sa PFC team-om  :Smile:

----------


## makajica

Poštovani,

ako netko bude trebao, imam  za pokloniti 5 injekcija Clexana (rok 2017) i nešto utrića (11/2016)

pozz

----------


## lina2

Pozdrav svima,
jedan mali upit. Spremamo se na fet  u PFC. To nam je treći po redu.. Do sada  smo uvijek išli sa decapeptylom i estrofenom. Ovaj puta smo dobili protokol bez decapeptyila..dakle samo estrofem od 1dc i prednizon. Inače imam PCOS ciklusi na 35 dan.. da li je netko imao sličan pritokol? Malo me strah šta ako se ipak koji folikul pojavi, da li to može nešto poremetiti?

Hvala

----------


## Chilly

Dobar dan svima!
Ja sam nova na forumu(ikad-prvi formu u mom životu tako da ako nešto krivo postam sory) iako vas pratim već više od godinu dana. Obzirom na sve definitivno sada pokrećemo papirologiju za donaciju jajane stanice. Našla sam obrazac koji ste linkali. Ono što me zanima jer se negdje spominje, negdje ne-trebamo li obaviti prije slanja papira HZZO-u psihološko testiranje i gdje to možemo obaviti( živimo u ZG)? Da se javljamo u Prag odmah kako bi dogovorili termin za konzultacije i sl ili da čekamo odobrenje?Znam da ne možemo obaviti postupak, pa tražiti novce retrogradno ali ne znam koliko traje priprema i što sve će nas iz Praga tražiti od nalaza prije postpuka, pa reko da ne gubimo vrijeme....
P.S. Forum je super, meni puno značio, sada će vjerojatno još više!

----------


## sejla

Chilly, dobro nam došla  :Smile: 
Za početak da te pitam, jeste li odabrali u koju kliniku idete?
Po meni je najbolje paralelno ganjati hzzo i biti u kontaktku s klinikom. Odobrenje se lako produži prema potrebi, ali retrogradno refundacija ne ide.
Ako je sve ok, rješenje hzzo-a se čeka oko 2 mj. Donorku smo čekali par mjeseci, s time da smo mi na konzultacijama bili godinu dana prije samog postupka (tako da smo bili u bazi).
Pravno-psihološko savjetovanje se mora obaviti za donacije. Mi nismo bili u savjetovalištu, nego nam je nalaz napisao psiholog kojem me uputila moja dr opće prakse (a i tada nismo znali da to savjetovalište postoji). U hzzo-u su to prihvatili.
Ako još bilo kako mogu pomoći slobodno pišeš na moj mail u potpisu, ali nam i ovdje javljaj kako napreduješ  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Ja sam i ljuta i razocarana....moja endokrinologica je odlucila nakon nove godine ukinuti mi terapiju, a dijagnozu mi je promijenila iz hipo u hashimoto. U dva mjeseca sam skuzila da sam opet debelo zaglibila u hipo, i nalaz mi je to i potvrdio. Sada sam trazila drugog doktora, jer iz Praga su javili da me s ovakvim nalazima nece uzeti u postupak i neka to prvo sredim, te da se eventualno javim pocetkom jeseni  opet gubim godinu...Sejla, pomagaj

----------


## sejla

Draga Rominka....ako trebaš preporuku dr, moja endokrinologinja u Vinogradskoj je prepresavršena, i bila mi je jako velika pomoć u postupku.
Ja imam od negdje osamnaeste god. dijagnozu Hashimoto. Koliki su ti sada tsh i t4? 
Istina je da se prvo mora tsh dovesti u red, najbolje bi bilo da je oko 2....ali može se to terapijom relativno brzo, jedino naravno ovisi koliko se povećao.
Po meni je super što su u Pragu uzeli nalaz štitnjače u obzir, jer bi bila velika šteta da postupak ne uspije samo zbog tsh....
Drži mi se i piši štogod treba  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## sejla

Ali mi stvarno ta dr ne ide u glavu, kako ti je ukinula terapiju  :Evil or Very Mad:  ....to nema veze s promjenom imena dijagnoze....Hashimoto je kronična upala štitnjače, zbog koje oslabljeno radi i potrebna je terapija da bi tsh bio u normali....

----------


## Rominka

Jedva da su me uopce i poslusali. Dvije sam godine govorila kako nesto nije u redu, kako ja nisam u redu, ali stalno su nalazili neke izlike, stres, prometna....da nisam lani inzistirala tko zna do kada bi se vuklo. Ne znam sto reci kad ti doktorica kaze da je to u mojoj glavi i da se moram opustiti  :gaah:  :gaah:  zato sam sada trazila drugog doktora, ova je mladja, detaljnija...odmah mi je rekla da razmislim o izbacivanju glutena jer mi je nalaz pokazao reakciju, ali po vrijednosti nije alergija. Svi prije nje su to odmah zanemarili. Ma ne znam vise nista, osim da vrijeme ide, a ja tapkam na mjestu.

----------


## Rominka

A da, TSH mi je od 0,44 (sredina veljace) do pocetka travnja skocio na 8. Iako je to kao mali skok, ja ga turbo osjecam. A fT4 je pao na 10....sad su me opet stavili na pocetnu dozu, 25....Dr iz Praga se isto iznenadila, pitala me opet jesam li napomenula da planiramo postupak...ispadam
 neozbiljna. Eto, ni njoj nije jasno kako su me samo tako skinuli  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Da je to u tvojoj glavi i da se moraš opustiti, strašno....  :cupakosu:  
Da, veliki je ovo skok u tsh, od ožujka do travnja.
Najbitnije je da si sada promjenila dr, i ponovno krenula s terapijom. Kad ćeš kroz mjesec-dva ponovno vadit krv, vidjet će se koliko je tsh pao, pa će se prema tome možda i povećati doza od 25mcg. Ne smije se odjednom, mora ići postepeno. Kroz par mjeseci ja vjerujem da će biti sve ok, i da će se napokon moći planirati postupak  :Smile: 
Čuvaj se i javljaj novosti  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## makajica

*Rominka*, evo žao mi je... ovo je još jedan dokaz kako si sve sami moramo pomoći i doslovce smo prepušteni sami sebi sa svime. a i moram reći da je teško naći doktora koji će zbilja shvatiti ozbiljnost situacije i pomoći .
Ako pomaže išta ja isto ima doktoricu na Rebru Tanja Škorić Polovina, doktorica je mlada i kad baš treba spremna je pomoći, a u Petrovoj prof Dinka Pavičić Baldani je vrsan doktor u planiranju obitelji ali i endokrinolog tako da je i ona izvrsna za ovakve situacije.

Nadam se da će nešto od svega pomoći ...

Pozz

----------


## Rominka

Cure, divne ste i hvala vam puno! Kad kod smo isplanirali, pa se počeli dogovarati s Pragom u zadnje dvije godine nešto bi nam spriječilo put. Srećom pa i oni imaju razumijevanja, ali ja ga gubim pomalo. Ovo naše zdravstvo, kad ga trebaš, brzo shvatiš da si u zabiti ako nisi ili u Zg ili barem blizu. Razmišljala sam i o tome da se prebacim na VV za štitnjaču, ali gdje bih stigla kad bih morala svaki mjesec ići iz Pule za Zg...I ovako je situacija škakljiva, a još da i za to stalno molim poslodavca....ma....pokušat ću za sada sa novom dr. Već u samom startu ima drugačiji nastup i školovana je u drugoj struji. Zapravo, najviše ljuti što kad već gubim vrijeme zbog situacija na koje ne mogu utjecati, gubim i na ovo do čega i nije moralo doći. No i moja krivnja je u tome što nisam više inzistirala...možda.

----------


## LEGO

Poštovanje ekipa, nisam bio na forumu par godina pa bi mi trebala koja informacija. Pisao sam Milivoju 73(vjerojatno trenutno nije na forumu), pa bih pitao i ostale. Trebao bi mi broj od Marine ili Ksenije iz Pronatala, ako su one još tamo. Ima li koja bitna promjena u samoj klinici ili što sl.
Sretno svima i hvala unaprijed !

----------


## sejla

LEGO, Marina i Ksenija jesu u Pronatalu, piši im na pronatal@pronatal.cz  :Smile:

----------


## LEGO

Hvala na informaciji Sejla, imaš li broj mob. slučajno ?.....(ti ili netko drugi).  :Heart:

----------


## sejla

Nažalost broj više nemam, ali dosta su ažurni na mailu, pa mislim da će brzo odgovoriti. Planirate skoro postupak? sretno  :Smile:

----------


## LEGO

Planiramo FET uskoro, hvala, ali kako nismo bili odavno trebalo bi mi malo informacija, jeli sve ostalo kao prije, koje su cijene FET-a(imamo 2-3 smrzlića i postupak vraćanja je bio 500e) i sl.

----------


## sejla

Koliko ja znam, fet smrzlića je 450 E (+150 E ako se uzme i Embryogen). Neka me netko ispravi ako griješim.

----------


## opa

Drage moje evo da vam javim sa mi putujemo u srijedu za prag....nakon 5 mjeseci dobili smo  pozitivno rješenje od Hzzo ...ako je netko u pragu u periodu od 07--14.05 neka se javi pa ćemo popiti prasku kavicu

----------


## Nadica

U koju ideš kliniku? Mi smo predali sve u HZZO, dobili pozitivan odgovor od Pronatala da nas primaju uz tiskanicu E112 i koliki iznos treba snositi HZZO, a koliko mi. Sad je sve poslano HZZO i čekamo odgovor. Rekli nam da je maximum da nam odgovore 2 mjeseca...

----------


## opa

Mi idemo u Pfc kliniku

----------


## sejla

opa, sretnooooo  :Heart: 
Nadice, držim fige da čim prije dobijete rješenje  :Smile:

----------


## Nadica

Hvala Sejla! Baš sam ti se htjela javiti. Imat ću još sto pitanja kad dođe do dana D...

----------


## opa

Hvala hvala

----------


## sejla

Nema problema Nadice, samo se javi  :Smile:

----------


## Nadica

Ovaj HZZO će me dokrajčiti! Svaki put nešto nedostaje...Al, ne odustajemo! Malo ja pokleknem, al brzo ustanem i idemo dalje! Ako je netko u istoj situaciji, ide preko HZZO-a, tu sam...Možda mogu nekome pomoći, a možda netko i meni može dati pokoji savjet...

----------


## opa

Pozz svima iz čarobnog praga..mi smo došli u srijedu i obavili prvi ultrazvuk kod dok.L stime da mi je produžila dva dana terapiju i SAD čekamo novi ultrazvuk u subotu a punkcija ce najvjerovatnije biti u ponedjeljak..u pragu je prekrasno danas smo išli do centra praga SAD već odmaralo u hotelu..ako je netko u pragu javite se na PP pa da se druzimo.... Nadice i mene je hzzo vraćao u par navrata ispočetka sve ali ja se nisam dala smesti i odustati i hvala Bogu evo me u Pragu sa pozitivnim rješenjem tako ako to sto treba slobodno se javi na PP.
.

----------


## Inesz

Opa,  koliko će vam Hzzo refundirati od iznosa troška postupka?

----------


## Nadica

Opa, sorry ne znam kako poslati nekom pp...pa ću ovako, ako nije problem.
Koliko će ti refundirati troškova? 
Meni su prvo vratili jer je zahtjev za liječenje bio stari(novi je izašao 15 dana prije nego sam im slala...). Ispunili ponovo, gin mi opet potpisao i poslali.Sad su mi opet vratili jer...1.suprug isto nije potpisao, 2.nismo naznačili kojim sredstvom idemo tamo, 3. nismo točno označili koliko dana planiramo biti tamo(gin mi označio 5 i 7 dana, kad ne znamo točno) i pod 4. nije točno navedena metoda, vrsta i naziv liječenje(gin napisao donacija oocita). Ako mi možeš išta pomoći od ovoga pod 4, bila bih ti zahvalna!
Dobili smo od Pronatala potvrdu da nas primaju na liječenje uz tiskanicu E112 uz navedenu cijenu koju treba platiti osiguranje, a koju mi.
Poslali smo u HZZO sve nalaze, pretrage,mišljenje specijalista...Jesi ti još nešto slala i zašto su ti vračali papire? Uf...Nadam se da je to sad to...

----------


## sejla

Nadice, za ostanak označite 7 dana, a postupak je ivf-icsi, donacija oocita. Za prijevozno sredstvo je najbolje napisati auto.
I nama su nekoliko puta vraćali (isto je jednom bio problem u `staroj´ tiskanici, makar je nova izgledala doslovno identično  :Rolling Eyes: ) ako su naveli da vam nedostaje samo to, onda bi trebalo biti ok kad ponovno predate....
PP ćeš moći slati nakon desetog posta.

opa, navijam za ponedjeljak  :Very Happy:  Uživajte u prelijepom Pragu (ljubomorna sam, hehe)

----------


## opa

> Opa,  koliko će vam Hzzo refundirati od iznosa troška postupka?


1000 eura placa Hzzo,ostatak mi sami

----------


## opa

> Opa, sorry ne znam kako poslati nekom pp...pa ću ovako, ako nije problem.
> Koliko će ti refundirati troškova? 
> Meni su prvo vratili jer je zahtjev za liječenje bio stari(novi je izašao 15 dana prije nego sam im slala...). Ispunili ponovo, gin mi opet potpisao i poslali.Sad su mi opet vratili jer...1.suprug isto nije potpisao, 2.nismo naznačili kojim sredstvom idemo tamo, 3. nismo točno označili koliko dana planiramo biti tamo(gin mi označio 5 i 7 dana, kad ne znamo točno) i pod 4. nije točno navedena metoda, vrsta i naziv liječenje(gin napisao donacija oocita). Ako mi možeš išta pomoći od ovoga pod 4, bila bih ti zahvalna!
> Dobili smo od Pronatala potvrdu da nas primaju na liječenje uz tiskanicu E112 uz navedenu cijenu koju treba platiti osiguranje, a koju mi.
> Poslali smo u HZZO sve nalaze, pretrage,mišljenje specijalista...Jesi ti još nešto slala i zašto su ti vračali papire? Uf...Nadam se da je to sad to...


Sve si OK napisala pod br.4 napises točan postupak na koji treba da ideš..moja gin.mi je napisala ivf+ donir.muške spol.stanice i ja s još poslala papire od prvog puta kad sam bila na postupku i nalaze tj.trudnicku knjižicu u kojoj je pisalo kakva mi je trudnoća bila

----------


## opa

> Opa, sorry ne znam kako poslati nekom pp...pa ću ovako, ako nije problem.
> Koliko će ti refundirati troškova? 
> Meni su prvo vratili jer je zahtjev za liječenje bio stari(novi je izašao 15 dana prije nego sam im slala...). Ispunili ponovo, gin mi opet potpisao i poslali.Sad su mi opet vratili jer...1.suprug isto nije potpisao, 2.nismo naznačili kojim sredstvom idemo tamo, 3. nismo točno označili koliko dana planiramo biti tamo(gin mi označio 5 i 7 dana, kad ne znamo točno) i pod 4. nije točno navedena metoda, vrsta i naziv liječenje(gin napisao donacija oocita). Ako mi možeš išta pomoći od ovoga pod 4, bila bih ti zahvalna!
> Dobili smo od Pronatala potvrdu da nas primaju na liječenje uz tiskanicu E112 uz navedenu cijenu koju treba platiti osiguranje, a koju mi.
> Poslali smo u HZZO sve nalaze, pretrage,mišljenje specijalista...Jesi ti još nešto slala i zašto su ti vračali papire? Uf...Nadam se da je to sad to...





> Sve si OK napisala pod br.4 napises točan postupak na koji treba da ideš..moja gin.mi je napisala ivf+ donir.muške spol.stanice i ja s još poslala papire od prvog puta kad sam bila na postupku i nalaze tj.trudnicku knjižicu u kojoj je pisalo kakva mi je trudnoća bila


prvi put si mi vratili papire je mo nije potpisao dr.specijalist ginelog mpo i jer je bila stara tiskanica.(prvi put kad smo išli potpisao je isto moj ginekolog i priznali si)drugi put su vratili jer mi u bolnici nisu dovoljno pecatirali tiskanicu...falio jedan pečat...treći put nisam poslala izjavu od klinike dali me primaju na postupak...četvrti put nisam ja potpisala izjavu da prihvaćam plaćanje troškova sto ne pokrivaju Hzzo tako da sam se stvarno namučila s njima ali sam ih zato nakon svega zvala i zapitkivala oče li vise biti gotovo rjesenje...

----------


## Nadica

Ma, ja mislim da bi ovo trebalo biti sada ok!U ponedjeljak idem opet kod svog specijaliste. Napisat ćemo sve opet na novu tiskanicu, dodati što traže i slati u HZZO!
Opa, jesi imala ono psihol.savjetovanje? Ja jedino to nemam...A nisu mi tražili...ili...Joj, ovo će me izluditi!

----------


## opa

Nisam ..nitko mi to nije tražio....Jesi radila hsg...ako jesi bilo bi dobro da i to prilozis

----------


## Nadica

Nisam radila. Bila sam na operaciji 2013. pa su rekli da nema potrebe da idem.

----------


## opa

Evo mene sa ne bas lipm vijestima...punkcija dobro prošla ali smo imali jako malo dobivenih jaj.stanica 8 i od toga 3 srednje zrele tako da čekamo sutra rezultat oplodnje tako da bi transfer bio u srijedu...SAD se odmaram i čekam sutra pozz svima

----------


## kia

Pozdrav svima,

Dugo me nije bilo na ovoj temi. Svašta mi se izdogađalo u životu zadnjih par godina, ali definitvno ono najljepše mi je u potpisu  :Heart: 
Napokon smo se odlučili da pokušamo još jednom pa šta bude, a nadam se naravno da će biti  :Razz:  Planiramo u jesen na jednu inseminaciju u PFC.
Poslala sam mail na Vignjević D. prije 10 dana ali još nema odgovora. Zanima me zna li neko koliko im treba da se jave.

----------


## sejla

kia, lijepo te ponovno čitati, sjećam se tvoje priče od svojih forum početaka  :Smile:  Želim svaku sreću u planiranju novog postupka, i da vaša curka dobije pojačanje  :Heart: 

opa, piši nam novosti, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Opa, sretno
kia, i tebi

----------


## Kadauna

> Upravo sam se čula sa svojim mpo dr u Petrovoj (by the way: on je u komisiji), nešto smo pričali o mom sljedećem postupku i stimulaciji, rekla sam mu da planiram tek poslije NG u novi postupak, pa mi je između ostalog rekao da će, ako ovaj postupak ne uspije, vjerojatno sljedeći biti rađen kod nas.


ovo je bmaric napisala  u 11. mjesecu 2013 i moram ali stvarno moram se nasmijati na ono podcrtano: da će kod nas biti rađeni AIH - u HRvatskoj  :Laughing: ajme koja smo mi jadna država, daleko smo mi od  mogućnosti da se pstupci s doniranim jajnim stanicama ili spermom može odraditi u Hrvatskoj! bmaric, koj je to liječnik bio u Petrovoj?

----------


## nina977

Kia,
kordinatorica za Hrvatsku je Marija Ćulibrk i idgovara u istom danu
culibrk@pragueivf.cz

----------


## kia

> Kia,
> kordinatorica za Hrvatsku je Marija Ćulibrk i idgovara u istom danu
> culibrk@pragueivf.cz


Hvala, evo sad sam poslala i na taj mail tako da se uskoro nadam odgovoru.
Kad smo prvi puta išli u postupak koordinatorica je bila Mirna i odgovarala je u istom danu ili koji dan kasnije, pa me ovo malo iznenadilo.

----------


## sara79

kia i ja sam slala mail gospodji Mariji (zanimale su me cijene) i odgovara isti dan.
Mirna je na porodiljnom koliko sam cula.
Sretno  :Wink:

----------


## nina977

> Evo mene sa ne bas lipm vijestima...punkcija dobro prošla ali smo imali jako malo dobivenih jaj.stanica 8 i od toga 3 srednje zrele tako da čekamo sutra rezultat oplodnje tako da bi transfer bio u srijedu...SAD se odmaram i čekam sutra pozz svima


Opa,kako je prošlo?

----------


## opa

Evo me drage moje.. 
Znači u srijedu mi je bio transfer...jedan embrij...dvostanicni koji se počeo lijepo dijelito tako da smo SAD na mirovanju o čekanju..neznam dali je koja od vas imala slična iskustva ...da mi se javi

----------


## nina977

Jedan ali vrijedan :Wink: ..sretno !

----------


## nina977

Opa,koje su ti objašnjenje dali u/s zrelosti stanica? Kako to da ti još malo nije produžila terapiju? Da li se limitira broj dana u pragu ako se ide preko HZZO-A?

----------


## opa

Marija je na godišnjem tako da je mijenja Ivana veljković...veljkovic@pragueivf.cz pa možeš njoj proslijediti mailove...stvarno imaju veliku gužvu ali odgovaraju cim stignu....pozzz

----------


## Nadica

Polako se riješava i kod mene. Napokon su svi papiri u HZZO-u ok.Zvali da pošaljemo izjavu da pristajemo na uvijete da jedan dio(veći) platimo samo, a 1000 eura HZZO. Sutra im to faxiramo i onda čekamo. Kažu da to može trajati do 60 dana...Kakva ste vi iskustva, koji ste išli preko HZZO, imali?Što sad slijedi?Bojim se dok mi oni to riješe da će mi nalazi proći...Sve sam vadila u 3.mj.

----------


## opa

Doktorica mi je rekla da mi je najvjerovatnije bila slaba terapija i da ce mi za drugi put dati tz.dugi protokol...a u rješenju od Hzzo mi je odobreno 3 dana liječenja tako da su se oni po tome ravnali.

----------


## opa

Mislim da ce to to brzo riješiti ako je to to..kažem ti zovi ih i budi uporna..a ako trebaš ponovit ćeš neke nalaze koji di ti ionako gotovi za pet dana sve skupa...

----------


## sejla

opa, i transfer samo jednog embrija može itekako biti uspješan  :Smile:  sretno  :Smile:

----------


## tin

tin, pozdrav cure. ja i moj muž vodimo borbu sa nepolodnošću već 6 godina, kod muža je azoospermija, jako mali broj spermija, nekad bude 2-3 a nekad ništa. prošli smo 4 bezuspješna postupka u citu i sad razmišljamo da idemo na donora u češku. koju mi kliniku možete preporučit, idemo inače o svom trošku pošto nam županija ništa ne pokriva.
ako imate iskustava s ovakvom situacijom, pišite

----------


## sejla

Draga tin, obje su klinike vrhunske  :Smile:  Moj savjet je da se javite objema klinikama, ukratko opišete dijagnozu i dosadašnji mpo put, pa ćete usporediti i vidjeti čiji vam uvjeti bolje odgovaraju. Mail pronatala je pronatal@pronatal.cz, a pfc-a culibrk@pragueivf.cz.

----------


## tin

> Draga tin, obje su klinike vrhunske  Moj savjet je da se javite objema klinikama, ukratko opišete dijagnozu i dosadašnji mpo put, pa ćete usporediti i vidjeti čiji vam uvjeti bolje odgovaraju. Mail pronatala je pronatal@pronatal.cz, a pfc-a culibrk@pragueivf.cz.


hvala ti sejla, takoo ću i napravit

----------


## mare41

Evo link nase stranice za nove, u mom potpisu

----------


## tin

znam da mi je pitanje čudno, al ja i moj muž se sad razbijamo između donacije i da ponovo pokušamo sa muževom spermom. koja je inače loše kvalitete, i nekad mu nađu natalo 2-3 a nekad ništa. dr. poljak nam je preporučio da odustaneo il da uradi muž micro tesu ??????

----------


## frodda

tin ako imaš neke nedoumice, najbolje da se posavjetuješ sa dr. u Češkoj...

pošalji mail sa upitom koordinatorici i pritom navedi vaše dosadašnje nalaze...vjerujem da će ti savjetovati što je najbolje za vas

----------


## tin

> tin ako imaš neke nedoumice, najbolje da se posavjetuješ sa dr. u Češkoj...
> 
> pošalji mail sa upitom koordinatorici i pritom navedi vaše dosadašnje nalaze...vjerujem da će ti savjetovati što je najbolje za vas


frodda hoćemo, baš smo u dvomiću.

----------


## tetagogolina

prije donacije uradite sve što je u vašoj moći, ako postoje ta 2-3 spermića micro tesse bi možda bila zadnja opcija s mogućnošću uspjeha, držim fige

----------


## Nadica

Zvali danas Administraciju za odobrenja u HZZO-u i rečeno nam je da su razdužili naše papire s povjerenstva i da je to poslano pravnici...Nisam više pravnicu zvala...mislim petak je...Zna netko što bi to značilo? Znači li to njihovo povjerenstvo ili od konzultantskog liječnika? Što god bilo, kreće se...i to poprilično brzo.

----------


## opa

Drage moje pražanke da vam prijavom da sam jutros vadila betu i da je nalaz pokazao jednu veliku 0....to bi bilo to za nas ako budo u mogućnosti ići opet u prag icicemo ako ne imamo nasu curicu u kojoj uživamo i koja nam daje snagu za dalje

----------


## sejla

Draga opa, žao mi je za negativnu betu  :Sad:  drži nam se, uživajte u vašoj djevojčici, a kasnije ćete vidjeti što će vam budućnost donijeti, kako si i napisala  :Love:

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Pozzz cure...
nakon 8 godina borbe tu kod nas, razmišljamo da odemo u Češku i da tamo pokušamo.
I krenula ja sa traženjem po forumima kako bi došla do nekih inf. pa imam nekoliko pitanja.
Koja klinika je najbolja kod njih, od kud krenuti, kome se javiti... ??? Našla sam neke inf
o EUROPE IVF INTERNATIONAL klinici, dali je netko bio tamo???
Ispričavam se na dužem postu ali stvarno sam skroz izgubljena i ni sam neznam od kud krenuti.

----------


## sejla

> Draga tin, obje su klinike vrhunske  Moj savjet je da se javite objema klinikama, ukratko opišete dijagnozu i dosadašnji mpo put, pa ćete usporediti i vidjeti čiji vam uvjeti bolje odgovaraju. Mail pronatala je pronatal@pronatal.cz, a pfc-a culibrk@pragueivf.cz.


Draga dalmatinka, citiram svoj savjet  :Smile:  Ako mogu još bilo kako pomoći, piši ili ovdje ili mi se možeš javiti na mail. U svakom slučaju želim puuno sreće i piši novosti!

----------


## Nadica

Draga  dalmatinka1983! Ja sam trenutno jedna od svježijih nazovimo Pražanki...Čekamo odgovor od HZZO. Ako te nešto zanima, pitaj!

----------


## Alerim

Bog Nadica, suprug i ja krećemo u postupak u 8 mjesecu kod dr. Lazarovske nažalost o svom trošku. 
Protokol stimulacije sam dobila na mail. Imaš li možda saznjanja o tome gdje kupiti najpovoljnije lijekove za stimulaciju?

Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## dalmatinka1983

> Draga  dalmatinka1983! Ja sam trenutno jedna od svježijih nazovimo Pražanki...Čekamo odgovor od HZZO. Ako te nešto zanima, pitaj!


Kako to funkcionira kod njih?' Pratimo se na uzv tu kod nas u Hrvatskoj a njima javljamo stanje ??? Jer to sam negdje pročitala, ali ja bi više voljela
kad bi me mogli oni pratiti od samog početka, dali je to moguće??  Hvala draga na odg...a imat ću ja još pitanja sigurna sam  :Smile: ))

----------


## hrki

> Kako to funkcionira kod njih?' Pratimo se na uzv tu kod nas u Hrvatskoj a njima javljamo stanje ??? Jer to sam negdje pročitala, ali ja bi više voljela
> kad bi me mogli oni pratiti od samog početka, dali je to moguće??  Hvala draga na odg...a imat ću ja još pitanja sigurna sam ))


imaš pp

----------


## Nadica

> Bog Nadica, suprug i ja krećemo u postupak u 8 mjesecu kod dr. Lazarovske nažalost o svom trošku. 
> Protokol stimulacije sam dobila na mail. Imaš li možda saznjanja o tome gdje kupiti najpovoljnije lijekove za stimulaciju?
> 
> Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru



Mi ćemo, nadam se, preko HZZO-a jedan dio, a drugi sami. U ponedjeljak smo zvali pravnicu, sve je već bilo na povjerenstvu i sad je kod nje i mora napisati odgovor i to nam poslati. Nije nam mogla reći preko telefona kakvo je riješenje...Mi se nadamo pozitivno! Idemo na donaciju oocita, pa ne vjerujem da ću imati neki teški protokol i nešto puno lijekova...Lijekove mislim da možeš u ZG kupiti, po meni najbolja ljekarna u Strojarskoj ulici kod dr.L, jer ljekarna ima sve što trebaš, a i ona kod hotela Panorama...Nek me netko ispravi ako griješim...

----------


## nina977

Cure,da li u PFC rade transfere nedjeljom?Nekako mi zvoni od prije da ne..

----------


## Nadica

Evo da ovdje napišem lijepu vijest! Odobrili nam donaciju oocita preko HZZO-a. Plačaju nam 1000 eura + troškove puta. Presretna sam i izvan sebe od sreće!!!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

Draga Nadice,
sretno u Pragu.

Ipak moram napisati ovo, za tebe i ostale pacijente kojima treba donacija. Budući da prema zakonu u HR imaš pravo na liječenje donacijom i da to pravo u Hrvatskoj ne možeš ostvariti, HZZO bi ti trebao snositi sve troškove postupka. Postupak s donacijom oocita košta oko 4500 eura u upravo taj iznos bi HZZO trebao u potpunosti pokriti. Praksa koju HZZO provodi već skoro 2 godine jest da u ovim slučajevima plaća samo 1000 eura za liječenje zapravo je zakonski neutemeljena.

----------


## Bananka

> Bog Nadica, suprug i ja krećemo u postupak u 8 mjesecu kod dr. Lazarovske nažalost o svom trošku. 
> Protokol stimulacije sam dobila na mail. Imaš li možda saznjanja o tome gdje kupiti najpovoljnije lijekove za stimulaciju?
> 
> Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru


Sorry sto ovako uletavam... postoji tema 'gdje su lijekovi najjeftiniji', tamo su cure (i ja) pisale gdje je najpovoljnije  :Wink: . Sretno u postupku!

----------


## antony34

Inesz daj mi reci kako da mi prisilimo hzzo da nam plati cijeli iznos koji mora? Kad i sve sta trbamo moramo sami vise manje platiti.

----------


## sejla

Nadice, super!!!! Sretno dalje!!!!

Da, nažalost je situacija takva. Mi smo imali veliku sreću da smo uspjeli dok je hzzo još podmirivao kompletne troškove liječenja.  Sada se hrvatski pacijenti moraju prijaviti na češko osiguranje, pa se tretiraju kao češki pacijenti i stoga je refundacija takva kakva je  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Hrvatski građani nisu građani Republike Češke. Hrvatski građani mpo postupak uz donaciju spolnih stanica ne mogu ostvariti u Hrvatskoj. Za sve slične situacije HZZO plaća punu cijenu liječenja.


Bilo bi sjajno kad bi se pacijenti kojima treba, kojima je trebala i koji misle da će ima trebati donacija, na neki način neformalno udruže, povežu. Da se informiraju, da nastupaju zajednički u medijima i unajme dobrog odvjetnika i bore se za 100% refundaciju troškova liječenja u inozemstvu jer to isto liječenje ne mogu ostvariti u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## sejla

Slažem se draga Inesz....

----------


## Nadica

Ma, sve je to strava u našoj državi! Al, moramo biti sretni da nam bilo što odobre. Eto, sad nam je odobrenje od HZZO-a poslano u Prag, čekamo da nas prijave na češko osiguranje, da nam daju termin, pa onda s tim u naš HZZO po tiskanicu....Kreće se, puževim korakom, ali se kreće...Nemamo vremena(zbog godina)povlačit se po sudu, ali...možda ipak kad obavimo da vidimo naša prava! Može mi netko reći, tko je bio prije mene, jel se dugo čeka na češko osiguranje i koliko se onda još čeka na tu našu tiskanicu E112? Koliko mi vrijedi to odobrenje od  hzzo-a?

----------


## TinTin

Ja sam bila u pfc u 4 mj i sve su oni sredili medjusobno, pfc i hzzo

----------


## TinTin

Odobrenje inace vrijedi 60 dana, ali ga se u slucaju potrebe vrlo lako produzi Zahtjevom od par recenica

----------


## TinTin

Ispravak, rjesenje vrijedi 90 dana.

----------


## opa

Nadica..
Hzzo i Pfc će tiskanicu obaviti između sebe tako da to to ne trebaš..samo se lipo pripremak za postupak...ja sam rješenje dobila oko 10.04 o krenula na postupak odmah sljedeći mjesec..a što se tice lijekova to su ti dužni dati besplatno Tj.na uputnicu  u bolnici u kojoj su ti potpisali zahtjev za prag...bar je tako meni bilo i pisalo je u rješenju.sretno

----------


## lina2

Cure, pomoć please!!
 Idem na fet, međutima nakon doze estrofena 3X2mg od 1dc, endometrij mi je 10dc 7mm, danas bila na mjerenju i dalje 7mm. Da li se nekome desilo nešto slično? 
 Unaprijed hvala..

----------


## sejla

lina, a koji ti je danas dc? Meni je u postupku i 12dc i 20 dc endić bio 8 mm, isto se nije mijenjao. 7 mm je granično, ali nije loše. Javi se pa pitaj hoće li ti povećati dozu. Sretno!!!!

----------


## lina2

Hej sejla, ma na kraju sam jučer popodne opet išla na mjerenje, čini se da je ipak 6mm, a ne 7. I to 13 dc, mada inače imam duge cikluse 35-38dana.
Povećali mi dozu na 10mg.. Dakle 4mg više na dan, ananas jedem iz konzerve, ali sada ću početi svježi i još sok od cikle pa ćemo vidjeti. U četvrtak imam uzv pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## Alerim

> Mi ćemo, nadam se, preko HZZO-a jedan dio, a drugi sami. U ponedjeljak smo zvali pravnicu, sve je već bilo na povjerenstvu i sad je kod nje i mora napisati odgovor i to nam poslati. Nije nam mogla reći preko telefona kakvo je riješenje...Mi se nadamo pozitivno! Idemo na donaciju oocita, pa ne vjerujem da ću imati neki teški protokol i nešto puno lijekova...Lijekove mislim da možeš u ZG kupiti, po meni najbolja ljekarna u Strojarskoj ulici kod dr.L, jer ljekarna ima sve što trebaš, a i ona kod hotela Panorama...Nek me netko ispravi ako griješim...


Hvala na infu puno sreće  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

> Hej sejla, ma na kraju sam jučer popodne opet išla na mjerenje, čini se da je ipak 6mm, a ne 7. I to 13 dc, mada inače imam duge cikluse 35-38dana.
> Povećali mi dozu na 10mg.. Dakle 4mg više na dan, ananas jedem iz konzerve, ali sada ću početi svježi i još sok od cikle pa ćemo vidjeti. U četvrtak imam uzv pa ćemo vidjeti.


Vjerujem da će sad nakon povećanja doze biti bolje  :Smile:  piši novosti, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Cure,evo da se javim..mi smo se prije par dana vratili iz Praga ( PFC).Prvi postupak sa doniranom stanicom,sve je prošlo super :Smile:  ,punkcijom dobiveno 8js, 3.dan imali 7 osmostaničnih embrija (5 savršenih i 2 vrlo dobra).Taj dan je bio i ET i taj dan je preostalih pet smrznuto.Sada imaju neku novu strategiju da ako im embriji izgledaju perspektivno da ih smrzavaju 3.dan.
Sada preostaje ono najteže,čekanje bete :Cekam:

----------


## mikipika32

Nina977 drago mi je da je sve prošlo dobro :Smile: )

----------


## lina2

Kod mene ipak stanje nepromijenjeno, unatoč povećanoj dozi estrofema i ananasu i cikli, endometrij ostao na 6mm.
Čekam da se javi dr., ali ja bi definitivno odgodila ovaj put, kad već u startu nije dobro. 
Nina977 super, dobili ste lijepi broj embrija.. Sada pomalo..

----------


## mikipika32

Lina2 cula sam od poznanika da koriste neke injekcije iz Amerike koje su odlicne za zadebljanje endometrija. Narucene su od tamo jer je sastav "kvalitetniji" od kupljenih kod nas. Pa cisto info ako ce ti trebati.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lina2

Hvala ti mikipika32! Dobro je znati.
Moram priznati da mi se ovo prvi put desilo, zbilja ne znam što se dogodilo. Inače uz estrofem dobijem jako lijep endometrij.

----------


## mikipika32

To je dokaz da nam je svaki ciklus prica za sebe. Te injekcije su the best ako neide sa estrofemom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lina2

A kako da dođem do njih, da li znaš ima li ih u Rh ili Sloveniji, Italiji?

----------


## mikipika32

Oni su isli privatno u postupak kod prof.  Š. On je narucivao za njih iz Amerike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lina2

Aha.. Hvala ti ..Probat ću se snaći..

----------


## kiki30

ej,cure...do sad nisam bila na ovom pdf ali kako sam bila u postupku u Pfc da se malo javim.
Prije 10 dana smo se vratili,postupak je super prošao,baš sam bila zadovoljna svime,od osoblja do rezultata..
Dobila sam 9js,od toga 8 lijepih embrija.
vraćena su dva embrija ali evo nažalost opet ništa..   :Sad:   :Sad:   samo tuga i pitanje zašto,zašto se ne želi primiti,uh...

----------


## Inesz

kiki draga, žao mi je.  :Sad:  
~~~~ za fet

----------


## Žabac

> Kod mene ipak stanje nepromijenjeno, unatoč povećanoj dozi estrofema i ananasu i cikli, endometrij ostao na 6mm.
> Čekam da se javi dr., ali ja bi definitivno odgodila ovaj put, kad već u startu nije dobro. 
> Nina977 super, dobili ste lijepi broj embrija.. Sada pomalo..


Draga Lina2,
Moj savjet je pricekaj bolji endometrij. Ja se nisam dugo javljala ali kada sam isla u postupak 2013. dogodio mi se isti slucaj kao i tebi, pricekali smo slijedeci ciklus, koristila sam dodatno Estradot flastere (esterogenski flasteri) i postupak je bio dobitni. Moj sincic od 16 mjeseci sad drijema uz mene. Te flastere sam prvo sama nabavila preko ljekarne Dolac, a kasnije sam ih dobivala u Vinogradakoj od njihove glavne sestre.

----------


## Žabac

Drage moje suborke, evo jedna inspirativna prica za sve vas kojima je potrebno malo poticaja u daljnjoj borbi. Nisam se dugo javljala, ali iz potpisa je vidljivo da smo nakon postupka 2013. ostvarili svoj san. U veljaci 2014. nakon 12 godina borbe s neplodnoscu, stigao je nas sincic iz donacije js u PFC klinici u Pragu. No pravo iznenadenje je uslijedilo kada je on imao 6 mjeseci. Nesto me kopkalo i nije mi dalo mira i napravila sam kucni test koji je bio pozitivan. S nevjericom sam napravila i drugi, koji je takoder bio pozitivan. Kako u 12 godina braka nikada, ali nikada nisam pazila i nisam ostala niti jednom prirodnim putem trudna, tako sam sa jos vecom nevjericom otisla na pregled kod ginekologa, koji je utvrdio da kuca jedno maleno srceko. Zajedno smo zaplakali od srece, a 9 mjeseci je proslo samo tako i u veljaci 2015. sam dobila predivnu malenu djevojcicu. Sada imam pune ruke posla sa dvije bebe kod kuce, ali sreca nikad nije bila veca! Poanta price je da imam Hashimoto kao i vecina djevojaka ovdje, a nakon prvog poroda je on podivljao. TSH mi je bio 0,02 ( nikada nizi). Kada sam isla gledati ljecnicke nalaze, utvrdila sam da sam jedino ostajala trudna kad mi je TSH bio ispod 2, a iako sam upozoravala ljecnike na to, svi su to zanemarivali. Sve vi sa problemima sa stitnjacom, tjerajte ljecnike da vam ruse TSH jer on uvelike ima utjecaj na trudnocu. 
A drugi dio price je jedno VEEEELIKOOO HVALA Sejla i Mare, jer bez vas, vasih uputa, savjeta i pomoci, ne bih imala to sto imam danas, ostvarenje svih svojih zivotnih snova!

----------


## miuta821

Super draga lijepa prica

----------


## ivica_k

Zabac, cestitam, hvala sto si svoju predivnu pricu i zivotnu radost podijelila s nama!  :Heart:

----------


## lina2

Joj žabac, to je prekrasno.. Čestitam na bebici..
Mi smo na kraju odgodili transfer i čekamo kolovoz budući je dr. L na g.o. u srpnju. Sada smo u kontaktu za novu terapiju, pa ću joj svakako spomenuti flastere..
Nadam se da će sljedeći puta biti bolje..
Samo me zanima da li su ti rekli zašto je do toga došlo, zašto je endometrij prestao rasti?

----------


## Žabac

Hvala svima na cestitkama.
Lina, odlicno, bolje malo odgoditi pa da sve sjedne na mjesto, a nama je odgovor bio da se to jednostavno dogada. Tako sam i sama pocela razmisljati, neke stvari se jednostavno dogode. Drzite se i samo hrabro dalje!

----------


## mare41

Zabac, velika pusa, uzivajte

----------


## sejla

kiki, grlim jako  :Love: 

nina ~~~~~~~~~

Žabac  :Heart:  predivna priča, čestitam!

----------


## hrki

> ej,cure...do sad nisam bila na ovom pdf ali kako sam bila u postupku u Pfc da se malo javim.
> Prije 10 dana smo se vratili,postupak je super prošao,baš sam bila zadovoljna svime,od osoblja do rezultata..
> Dobila sam 9js,od toga 8 lijepih embrija.
> vraćena su dva embrija ali evo nažalost opet ništa..     samo tuga i pitanje zašto,zašto se ne želi primiti,uh...


*kiki30*, žao mi je grlim jako 
I kod mene ista situacija i isto pitanje me muči, zašto se mrvice jednostavno ne žele primiti  :Confused: 
Držim ti palčeve za FET, jel već imaš plan kad krećete po smrzliće?

----------


## nina977

Kiki30 i Hrki,jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
Izgleda da ni kod mene ništa,danas 11dnt test negativan,raspadam se emocionalno.
Kako stojote sa smrzličima?

----------


## hrki

> Kiki30 i Hrki,jako mi je žao 
> Izgleda da ni kod mene ništa,danas 11dnt test negativan,raspadam se emocionalno.
> Kako stojote sa smrzličima?


*nina977,* uf baš mi je žao , znam kako se osjećaš, vibram da te beta iznenadi  :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 
mi imamo tri smrzlića i po njih idemo početkom 10.mjeseca, koliko ih ti imaš?

----------


## nina977

Danas ponovila test,opet - :Sad: 
Mi imamo 5,ali su smrznuti 3 dan .U kojem stadiju su vaši?
Baš sam potonula... sve je bilo super a na kraju opet ništa :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Cure drage, bas mi je zao... Saljem grupni zagrljaj...

----------


## ljube

kiki30, hrki, nina977, baš mi je žao cure 

čisto kao prijedlog, možda da probate u ciklusu prije fet-a napraviti endometrial scratching/biopsiju, ne dijagnostičku, nego se na par mjesta lagano zagrebe endometrij, nema garancije da će tako uspjeti, no neće škoditi, a možda pripomogne...

----------


## sejla

hrki, nina  :Sad:   :Love:  držte se cure....

----------


## nina977

Cure hvala na podršci

----------


## kiki30

hrki, nina977..šaljem zagrljaj..  :Kiss:  
a tako i kod nas sve super prošlo,sve kako treba i na kraju ništa   :Sad: 
imam 6 smzlića 4-dnevnih  ... a neznam još kad ćemo..sad mi sve to friško,za par dana kad malo dođem k sebi ću bit pametnija  :Smile:  valjda..
ljube,misliš na biopsiju endometrija ? to nisam nikad radila..a već sam baš o tome razmišljala 
neznam točno da se kod nas u Ri može to napravit..
Jesi ti radila biopsiju,kamo u Zg ili..

----------


## ljube

kiki30, imaš pp

----------


## nina977

Znam da biopsiju endometrija radi Dr.Bauman u Betaplus.
Ja sam do sad imala preko 20 transfera ali sa lošim embrijima,nikad nismo imali niti jedan dobar a dobivala sam oko 10js.Zbog toga smo se odlučili na donaciju js, sve bilo super i opet ništa,jedina nada mi je FET...

----------


## kiki30

ljube,hvala na pomoći  :Kiss: 
nina,nadam se da će barem jedna od pet mrvica doći u tvoj zagrljaj  :Kiss:

----------


## hrki

cure,hvala vam na podršci  :Kiss: 
*ljube,* hvala na savjetu, napravit ću endometrial scratching/biopsiju,posavjetovat ću se sa liječnikom

----------


## sejla

Cure, samo da pitam, je li vam pri transferu bio ubrizgan embryogen, ili nije?

----------


## kiki30

ja sam to skroz zaboravila pitati,ali poslije sam pročitala na otpusnom da piše da je bio embryogen..

----------


## nina977

> Cure, samo da pitam, je li vam pri transferu bio ubrizgan embryogen, ili nije?


Da,bio je embryogren ali ni to nije pomoglo  :Sad:

----------


## Thisted

I meni je  bio i nije pomogao.

----------


## nina977

Thisted,jel imate smrzlića?Ako da,koji dan su smrznuti?

----------


## Thisted

Imamo 6 eskima, u tri slamke po dvoje  :Smile: 
Treci dan su smrznuti  :Wink:

----------


## sejla

Hvala cure. Čula sam da se ne daje po defaultu, nego kad par zatraži (i dodatnih je 150 E). Možda Pronatal i PFC imaju drugačiju proceduru. Da, na veliku žalost, nije ni on jamstvo uspjeha, ali čovjek se hvata za svaku slamku i isprobat će sve što potencijalno može pomoći...
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Heidi2000

Pozdrav svim!

Dugo vas pratim i puno mi znače vaša iskustva, veselim se svakoj novoj Praškoj bebici te vam čestitam od srca!

Kako i mi planiramo za Prag, imam milion i jedno podpitanje pa ako mi možete pomoći u nedoumicama?
Bili smo u postupcima MPO ( VV, KBC Split, Maribor, Cito Split ) ali bebica neće i neće  :Smile:  
kako sve već predugo traje, umorna sam i na korak od odustajanja ali ono nešto u meni me tjera da pokušamo još jednom hmmmm još samo jednom moš mislit!.. pa smo planirali iduću godinu potražiti sreću u čarobnom Pragu...

U zadnjem pokušaju 01/2015 smo isprobali i s biopsiom maternice i s Embryogenom ( valjda se tako piše ) ali opet beta 0, embriolog i gin. su nam savjetovali Prag te donaciju sperme jer se suprugu u posljednjih nekoliko godina nalaz spermiograma jako pogoršao te su mu spermići jako loše kvalitete ( nakon zahvata operacije varikokele ). 
Sada me zanima 
- koju nam kliniku preporučujete, 
- ako možete napisati kontakt broj ili mail adresu, 
- dali im šaljem sve prethodne nalaze ( ima ih približno kao Biblij )
- dali uz standardne pretrage trebam neke posebne dodatno za postupak
- pošto ćemo ići o vlastitom trošku koliko se dugo čeka na postupak, 
- koliko iznosi postupaka s doniranim embrijem ( mislim da bi se prije odlučila na embrio )
evo to je cca 10 pitanja a ovih cca milion cu kasnije  :Smile: 
Hvala vam puno!!!

----------


## nina977

Thisted,super broj eskimića,držim fige da nam svima FET bude dobitan :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Heidi, na prvoj stranici ove teme imas cjenik i kontakte, kao i na webu tih klinika, sva ta pitanja najbolje uputit njima, bilo mailom ili odlaskom na konzultacije, pogotovo ako imate dilema o vrsti donacije.

----------


## sejla

Heidi, dobro nam došla! Mare je rekla, za početak kontaktirati obje klinike, pa vidjeti. I konzultacije su moja topla preporuka, nama su jako značile, najviše psihički, jer sam po prvi put osjetila lječničku potporu i optimizam da i ja mogu uspjeti. Doktor obavi uzv, i može se sve pitati.
Ako mogu još pomoći, slobodno mi se javiš i na mail u potpisu  :Smile:

----------


## pak

Hellou svima evo i nas ovdje.
 Kako smo kontaktirali PCF i dobili odgovor prenosim dio odgovora koji se odnosi na cijenik sa doniranim j.s. 
Cena postupka IVF sa donacijom jajnih ćelija je 4600 eur, što ukljucuje:
Selekciju  i stimulaciju donatorke, ICSI fertilizaciju, kultivaciju embriona,  transfer embriona pod kontrolom UZV, zamrzavanje sperme, zamrzavanje  preostalih embriona nakon svežeg transfera, testovi na polno prenosne  bolesti za partnera koji su obavezni. Ustvari sam postupak kosta 4500  EUR(to već uključuje i zamrzavanje preostalih embriona) +100 EUR za  testove na polno prenosive bolesti za supruga u slučaju da ima embriona i  za zamrzavanje.

*Heidi2000* ja sam od nalaza poslala one najbitnije.Zadnja dva nalaza hormona, kariogram, testove na trombofiliju,krvnu grupu rh faktor, tri zadnja spermiograma i rezultate postupaka koje smo do sada imali.Trazili su me da prije planiranog postupka odradim jos  hepatogram i jonogram uz standarne nalaze koji moraju biti svijezi.
Postupak mozemo planirati vec u 8/9 mj sto se njih tice.
Sretno!

----------


## Heidi2000

Hvala na dobrodošlici i vašim odgovorima Mare, Sejla i Pak!
Pregledala sam na početnim stranicama detalje adrese, cijenik... ali ću još pregledati i na webu klinika...
Dali znate koliko se dugo čeka na konzultacije?
Kako sam čitala postove vidim da se komunikacija odvija tako da se mailovi šalju isklučivo određenim medicinskim sestrama ( koja je zadužena za HR ) ili da svoj prvi upit i nalaze šaljem na mail s njihove web stranice?
Dali se komunicira na engleskom jeziku?
Hala vam od  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sejla

pak, puno sreće!!!!

----------


## inna28

Pozdrav svima,
trebala bih pomoć.Ima li netko broj mob Ksenije Medved iz Pronatala? Negdje sam ga zagubila..hvala puno

----------


## Chilly

Nadice( ili netko drugi),
Možete li mi dati kontakt broj/ ime osobe koju ste zvali da vidite sto se zbiva s vašim odobrenjima u HZZO-u. Mi poslali papire prije oko mjesec dana, pa bi voljela provjeriti sto se zbiva i u kojem su stadiju?
Čekamo odobrenje za donacijom jajne stanice.
Unaprijed puno hvala

----------


## Nadica

Mi smo u HZZO-u zvali na broj 01-63-97-425, tražiti Brunu Milošević.
Zovite!! 
Mi smo zvali svaki tjedan. Dogodilo nam se prvo da su obrasci bili stari, novi izašli tjedan dana prije nego smo poslali u HZZO...
Zatim smo imali problema s napisanim na obrascima...Potrajalo je nekih mjesec i po.
Što god mogu pomoći, tu sam!

----------


## Nadica

Mi Kseniju Medved kontaktiramo na mail.... medved@pronatal.cz. Probaj!!!

Sorry, nisam bila na forumu, u poslu smo...Al, sad sam tu, pa kome mogu pomoći, pitajte!!

Mi čekamo da nam jave iz Pronatala da imaju donoricu...

----------


## Chilly

Nadice,
upravo našla dopis u sandučiću. Kažu da im nisam dostavila pisanu izjavu da prihvaćam predloženi način plaćanja ?! Kako to treba izgledati ?
 Hvala i lp

----------


## Chilly

I nama je potpisana gđa.Milosevic .... Budem je bas sutra nazvala

----------


## Nadica

Trebaš doslovno u dvije rečenice napisati da prihvaćaš predloženi način plačanja. Svakako se potpišite ti i suprug, da vas ne bi kasnije zbog toga gnjavili. Mi smo joj to poslali na mail, al čuj se s njom...

U koju kliniku ideš? Donacija oocita?

----------


## Chilly

Odlučili se za PFC. Da idemo na donaciju oocita, i sad smo u iščekivanju njihovog odgovora da dobijemo neki termin

----------


## Heidi2000

Večer drage suborke!
Pliz ako može pomoć...
Kako sam čitala postove vidim da se komunikacija odvija tako da se mailovi šalju isklučivo određenim medicinskim sestrama ( koja je zadužena za HR ) ili da svoj prvi upit i nalaze šaljem na mail s njihove web stranice?
Dali se komunicira na engleskom jeziku?

----------


## sejla

Heidi, dobrodošla!
Koordinatorke govore hrvatski, pa netreba pisati na engleskom. Pošalji na mail sa stranice, i odgovorit će koordinatorka koja je zadužena i slobodna.
Za koju kliniku ste se odlučili?
sretnooo  :Love:

----------


## Chilly

Drage suborke mi dobili odobrenje!!!

----------


## Nadica

Bravoooo!!!
Puni iznos ili ono što svi dobijemo? Jel ti se javljaju iz klinike u Pragu?
Mi od sredine 6.mj. još nikakav odgovor da su našli donoricu...Planiramo ih ponovo slij.tjedan kontaktirati...Mislimo si, godišnji su...pa jel....opravdano...

----------


## Chilly

Ne puni iznos- klasika koliko odobravaju. Nama su se odma javili iz PFC-a, dogovorili za 10 mjesec

----------


## makajica

Poštovani,  

možda glupo pitanje ...ali da li su uopće nekome na HZZO-u  odobrili veći iznos od onog što inače odobravaju , dakle 1000 Eur a ostalih 3600 plačaš sam ( kod donacije occite ) ? 
koliko sam ja shvatila to je maksimalni iznos ?

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Drage moje na koji način ste pokrile troškove, jel im se može plačat na rate ili se sve odmah mora platiti? Pitam jer nama isto jedino donacija jajne stanice dolazi u obzir

----------


## mikipika32

Placa se iskljucivo u EUR. American ne preferiraju ostale kartice da ali nema na rate plus ostavlja se odmah polog na prvom ultrazvuku nekih 1600eur


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sejla

Anitsirk, možete probati preko hzzo-a dobiti odobrenje za dio troškova liječenja, tj. 1000 E....Inače, kao što kaže mikipika, nema na rate i mora se uplatiti prije....
Jeste već nešto pokrenuli ili ste tek u planiranju, klinika isl?

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Nismo ništa pokrenuli a i sumnjam da budemo jer nemam više snage ni volje po bolnicama, imam  iza sebe 3 teške operacije i 4 mpo postupka,e možda da nisam svu snagu ispucala na operacije možda bi čak i išli nešto pokretat ali pošto još ni ta priča nije gotova jer mi u budućnosti slijedi i 4. operacija,teško da ćemo se borit u tim vodama, ali redovito vas pratim i želim vam svima puno sreče, mi smo krenuli putem posvajanja  :Smile:

----------


## Nadica

Pomoć!
Prošli tjedan smo poslali Pronatalu ( Kseniji Medved, koordinatorici ) mali da priupitamo jesu našli donoricu. Do danas nam nije odgovorila...Zna li itko jel ona na godišnjem? Mislili smo sačekati do slij.tjedna, pa opet slati mail...

----------


## tin

veliki pozdrav cure, ja i moj muž smo se definitivno odlučili za češku i za donaciju. Kod muža je problem sa neopstruktivnom azoo, imala sam  5 neuspješni postupaka , pošto mužu nekad nađu natalno spermija 2-3 ..al odlučili smo se za donora samo još ne znamo gdje je najbolje, i da je cijenovno pristupacnije pošto idemo o vlastitom trošku???

----------


## sejla

Nadice, nadam se da će brzo odgovoriti i da će se uskoro naći donorku....proces traje nekoliko mjeseci....i moja prijateljica već neko vrijeme čeka.... :Love: 

tin, super odluka  :Very Happy:  Na prvoj stranici teme su okvirni cjenici za obje klinike, pa si malo pogledaj i prouči....pošalji mail objema klinikama s objašnjenjem dijagnoze i dosadašnjeg mpo puta, pa ćete odlučiti čiji vam uvjeti bolje odgovaraju....sretno  :Love:

----------


## Nadica

Javili mi se iz Pronatala. Dobili su nove donorice koje su sada na testiranju. Čekaju rezultate, pa će nam se javiti! Eto, za sve koji čekaju, da znaju...Mi smo malo nestrpljivi, pa....

----------


## sara79

> veliki pozdrav cure, ja i moj muž smo se definitivno odlučili za češku i za donaciju. Kod muža je problem sa neopstruktivnom azoo, imala sam  5 neuspješni postupaka , pošto mužu nekad nađu natalno spermija 2-3 ..al odlučili smo se za donora samo još ne znamo gdje je najbolje, i da je cijenovno pristupacnije pošto idemo o vlastitom trošku???


Tin isprazni inbox....pun je i nemogu ti poslati poruku.

----------


## tin

ispraznila  :Smile:

----------


## tin

stupila sam u kontakt sa PFC i Pronatalom međutim čini mi se da nećemo moć sve završit jednim posjetom, nego 2-3 X ić u češku . bar tako su nam rekli u pronatalu. A to će na biti jako teško. kako ste vi cure, one koje su išle za češku, planirali smo stimulaciju radit doma ko d svog ginekologa po protokolu koji dobijemo iz češke, i prije punkcije se zaputit u češku..Zapravo ne znam kako je u PFC, njih nisam pitala?

----------


## Nadica

> stupila sam u kontakt sa PFC i Pronatalom međutim čini mi se da nećemo moć sve završit jednim posjetom, nego 2-3 X ić u češku . bar tako su nam rekli u pronatalu. A to će na biti jako teško. kako ste vi cure, one koje su išle za češku, planirali smo stimulaciju radit doma ko d svog ginekologa po protokolu koji dobijemo iz češke, i prije punkcije se zaputit u češku..Zapravo ne znam kako je u PFC, njih nisam pitala?



Tin, koji je tvoj problem? Zašto bi morala ići 2-3 puta u Češku? Mi smo odlučili u dogovoru s Pronatalom raditi stimulaciju kod svog ginkologa...

----------


## tin

Problem je taj da mi je Biljana iz Pronatala kordinatorica napisala da ćemo morat doć bar 2 do 3 X. mi idemo na donora i samo ja trebam ić na stimulaciju.

----------


## mare41

Mozda si ih krivo shvatila, vjerojatno misle na uzv prije punkcije pa transfer, ne na pojedinacna putovanja

----------


## tin

ma ne znam, nemoguće je sad da putujemo toliko, koliko ste vi puta išli?

----------


## mare41

Provjeri s njima, i s pfc, al postupak se odradi kroz par dana boravka gore, tu te neko prati na uzv i nakon stoperice putujete, ili prije ako mozete duze boravit u pragu

----------


## tin

> Provjeri s njima, i s pfc, al postupak se odradi kroz par dana boravka gore, tu te neko prati na uzv i nakon stoperice putujete, ili prije ako mozete duze boravit u pragu


u pfc se sve može završit u jednoj posjeti, samo trebam bit od punkcije do transfera . PFC je malo i jeftinije od Pronatala al je zato smještaj skuplji tako da sve dođe na kraju isto

----------


## mare41

Al ne isplati se putovati kuci od punkcije do transfera, stvarno se moze naci povoljan smjestaj, pogledaj nasu stranicu u mom potpisu

----------


## sejla

tin, također mislim da je došlo do neporazuma, ne 2-3 puta putovati u Češku, nego doći na kliniku....priprema se može obaviti ovdje, a onda prema rezultatima uzv-a se putuje na punkciju i, nakon par dana, dolazi na transfer...u međuvremenu ste par dana u Pragu. Mi smo doputovali u četvrtak navečer jer je u petak ujutro donorka imala punkciju pa je muž ostavio uzorak, i nakon 5 dana došli na transfer. Idući dan smo se vratili doma.
Sanatorij Pronatal je jako skup, nismo odsjeli tamo nego smo si našli jeftin smještaj u hostelu koji nije bio blizu klinike, ali nam je to čak i odgovaralo zbog razgledavanja grada i bili smo super zadovoljni.

----------


## tin

rekli su nam iz pronatala da imaju hotela od 30 - 40 eura, skupo nam je to sve, pošto idemo o svom trošku. Probat cu nam nać nešto jeftinije

----------


## mare41

Mislim da manje od 30 eura nema, al gledaj kad idete last minute na booking.com

----------


## tanatana

Pogledajte na www.airbnb.com 
Ja stalno tamo tražim smještaj dok putujem i do sad sam bila zadovoljna.

----------


## tin

> Pogledajte na www.airbnb.com 
> Ja stalno tamo tražim smještaj dok putujem i do sad sam bila zadovoljna.


Hvala potražit cu  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Hosteli su puno jeftiniji od hotela, ako vam je to opcija proučite malo, mi bili zadovoljni.

----------


## Rominka

Curke, nesto u zadnje vrijeme razmisljam o donaciji embrija (meni je stitnjaca smrdala organizam) i nema neke naznake da ce to biti kao sto je do prije 3/4 godine...mogu se za sada nadati samo da drzim sve pod kontrolom i nastavim zivjeti s tim. Pa sam pocela razmisljati o donaciji embrija. Zanima me malo vise o tome, pa ako je netko bio da me malo uputi. 
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Draga Rominka, jesi li kontaktirala Prag u vezi toga? Mislim da bi bilo dobro da im se javiš pa tražiš stručno mišljenje dr, bi li u vašem slučaju to bilo potrebno ili da još pokušate s tvojim js...vi ste u pfc, jel tako?
Koliko ja znam, postupak je sličan kao i u donaciji js ili sjemena, traže se donor i donorka prema osnovnim fizičkim karakteristikama para, i transfer se radi sa svježim embrijima....

----------


## Nadica

Izgleda da se polako počinju javljati iz Praga! Tako da sve koje čekate, znate!
Mi idemo u 11. mjesecu...Napokon!!!

----------


## sejla

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87807-N...holoske-pomoci!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

> Curke, nesto u zadnje vrijeme razmisljam o donaciji embrija (meni je stitnjaca smrdala organizam) i nema neke naznake da ce to biti kao sto je do prije 3/4 godine...mogu se za sada nadati samo da drzim sve pod kontrolom i nastavim zivjeti s tim. Pa sam pocela razmisljati o donaciji embrija. Zanima me malo vise o tome, pa ako je netko bio da me malo uputi. 
> Hvala


Rominka,

možda je moguće obaviti donaciju embrija u HR. Pitala bih u Nacionalnom povjerenstvu za medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju i Referentnom centaru ministarstva zdravlja RH za humanu reprodukciju, ginekološku endokrinologiju i menopauzu i postmenopauzu (Petrova).

----------


## tin

da li je moguće u zagrebu ić na donaciju spermija, znam da je se nekad moglo?

----------


## Inesz

U Hrvatskoj su zadnji postupci heterologne oplodnje doniranim muškim spolnim stanicama obavljeni 2004. godine. 
Te godine su iskorišteni posljednji uzorci iz banke sperme i od tada parovi koji trebaju donaciju idu u inozemstvo.
U Hrvatskoj, iako je zakonom propisano, ne postoji banka spolnih stanica.

----------


## tin

ja i muž smo se odlučili da idemo u krajem 10 mjeseca u  Pronatal, sad smo dobili spisak nalaza za napravit, između ostalog piše i chlamidie. Jel se  to odnosi na papa test il šta ?

----------


## Inesz

Ne, to je bakterioloski bris na Klamidiju.

----------


## tin

ok, hvala Inesz

----------


## tin

cure da li znate ima li u češkim budejevicama zračna luka, pošto smo mislili ići sa avionom iz Splita?!

----------


## ribek

Ja sam nova u ovome... pratim ovaj forum već duže vrijeme i iskreno puno toga mi nije jasno..razni nazivi koje kakvih postupaka.... pokušavam googlati ali teško je... nisam bedasta samo se nisam još nikad susretala sa tim pojmovima... trebala bi pomoć... naime suprugu je dijagnosticirana azoospermia i u 4 mj.je bio na biopsiji.... ništa..danas samo bili u Petrovoj,te smo razgovarali o oplodnji u Češkoj... znam samo da bi trebala ići donacija spermija... pokupila sam formular koji treba ispuniti dr. Sad bi trebala izabrati polikliniku poslati im nalaze  i onda to šaljem u hzzo ili? Kakve nalaze još moramo vaditi? Dr.mi je rekla da postoje dvije opcije ili inkriminacija ili IVF... ko to odlučuje... u glavi mi je kaos... ali barem sam prošla fazu plakanja... nemam nikoga da pitam..samo forum da čitam i ništa ne razumijem...

----------


## ribek

...

----------


## sejla

Draga ribek, dobrodošla  :Smile:  
Ako još niste odlučili u koju kliniku, najbolje je pisati objema, poslati nalaze i ukratko opisati situaciju i dosadašnji mpo put. Na temelju odgovora ćete odlučiti čiji uvjeti vam bolje odgovaraju.
Za hzzo (refundaciju dijela troškova) treba vam:
zahtjev za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvu (ispunjava specijalist mpo)
liječnička dokumentacija (spermiogram, gin.nalazi, hsg)
vjenčani list (ili potvrda o izvanbračnoj zajednici)
potvrda s pravno-psihološkog savjetovanja (mislim da za donacije još uvijek treba)

Sretno i piši novosti  :Smile:

----------


## TinTin

Ne javljam se često ali ipak ovo je svježe.

Bili smo 5. put u PFC i rezultat je jutros negativan. Više ni ne očekujem.

Bila sam 2 puta ostala trudna ali nije dobro završilo, nažalost.

Plako gubimo nadu... godine idu, navaca sve manje a i živaca.


Bila sam tako optimistična u početku. Čitajući ovaj forum dobila sam dojam da bebe dolaze tako lako...
Moja dijagnoza je preuranjena menopauza tako da idemo na donaciju. U početku mi je rečeno da sa našom dijagnozom imaju najbolje rezultate. Bila sam puna vjere.... Oh, kako sam bila naivna. Svaki put endometrij bude ok, dobre strukture oko 11 mm, embriji također, ovaj put su bile dvije blastociste. S mojim općim zdravljem je ok, dakle štitnjača i ostalo je sve uredno...
Onda, u čemu je problem???

Razumijem da oni samo rade svoj posao, ali me njihov optimizam tipa bit će i upornost se mora isplatiti ide već jako na živce...
Ne, upornost se ne mora isplatiti, pitajte parove koji nikad nisu uspjeli... a ima ih samo što njih niko ne spominje, kao da i ne postoje.

Tako da drage moje suborke, debljina endometrija i ostali nalazi ne zanče baš puno. Mi a i doktori smo tako bespomoćni. 

Želim vam puno sreće!

----------


## mare41

Ne, ne mora se upornost isplatiti, i ne uspije svima. Gledam svoju djecu nakon puno postupaka, puno suza, odustajanja, kopanja po literaturi zasto ne ide, a sve ok. Sjecam se rijeci doktora da ce jednm uspjeti i nisam vjerovala. Moj dobitni postupak je bio zadnji, nisam lezala nakon transfera, nisam pila kortice jer cemu, i tako nece uspjeti.
zelim ti da mirne glave razmislite sta i kako dalje, jer znam kako tí je sad

----------


## TinTin

znam da znas kako mi je jer sam pratila tvoje postove i rasplakao me tvoj uspjeh...

znas kako to ide uglavnom na početku svi te uvjeravaju da se ne brineš jer ha, ha šta paničariš ako nakon 6 mj. nezaštićenih odnosa ništa se ne dešava...  i onda ti daju razne primjere ovih i onih i tako vjerjući potrošili smo nekoliko godina - sad znam zašto se nije događalo, jer suprug ima oligoasteno
i onda krenuli na postupke u hr - nakon prvog neuspjeha opet sve pozitiva oko mene jer prvi se i ne računa - nakon 7 neuspješnih pokušaja sad znam zašto nismo uspjeli jer evo nekim čudom u ranim 30-tim ušla u menopauzu (AMH - nemjerljivo nizak, manji od 0,1), teško sam dolazila do js ako smo je i dobili embriji su bili jako loše kavlitete - ali mirna sam jer znam zašto 

ali ovo u pragu me straši, šta je sad?

znaš rečeno mi je s obzirom na našu dijagnozu uspješnost je 50%!!!
mi smo daleko ispod i ne žlim više imat očekivanja, jer to je ubitačno. 
Iako idemo sigurno još jednom jer imamo još jednog smrzlića, a za dalje nisam sigurna

U teoriji razumijem da postoji šansa. Ali od sada pozitivni primjeri prolaze pored mene... ništa mi ne znače kao što mi ništa ne znače ni oni koji su me uvjeravali da ću uspjet prirodno kao što su i oni

----------


## kiki30

tin tin ,žao mi je zbog neuspjeha..znam kako je,ja se spremam po svoje smrzliću u Pfc i na svoj 14-i transfer tako da ni sama neznam bi se nadala i ne ,strah ponovog minusa i razočarenja i svega... ali ne odustajem!!
Dok god budem mogla ići ,ići ću...
Nadam se da ćeš skupit snage i krenut dalje...jer stvarno možda baš taj zadnji pokušaj bude uspješan...
želim ti punoo sreće

----------


## sejla

TinTin draga, jako mi je žao ovo čitati  :Crying or Very sad:  Na ogromnu žalost svih nas, ne postoji garancija uspjeha, ni u kojoj klinici, ni pomoću određene metode, ni nakon određenog broja postupaka....
Istina, ima raznih priča na forumu, takvih da ti se srce stegne od bola pri samoj pomisli....a opet, ima i priča sa sretnim krajem koje cijelom našem trnovitom putu daju smisao. Na svakome je opet odluka, koliko dugo i koliko puta pokušavati....naravno, dobar dio te odluke donesu i životne prilike umjesto nas.
Prošla sam donaciju js, i na svoju veliku, veliku sreću, još uvijek ne znam kako izgleda negativan test i negativna beta, jer prirodno nikad ni nisam mogla. Ali mi je predobro poznat osjećaj, možda nikad....a kako će biti dalje i koliko će još fet-ova morati biti, vidjet ćemo....

----------


## sejla

kiki draga, ljubim i navijam  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube

Tin Tin, žao mi je zbog negativnog rezultata.

Sve što si napisala je na žalost realnost, upornost se zaista ne mora isplatiti, a optimizam liječnika je tu samo popratni faktor koji nema veze s konačnim uspjehom.
Ponekad objašnjenja nema, i uz sve optimalne preduvjete i savršene embrije uspjeh izostane i bude još teže priznati poraz.
Svatko od nas pokušava dok može i na način na koji može, a s koje strane statistike ćemo se naći nema nikakve garancije...

Pomalo.. drži se i da nas ipak ovdje razveseliš nakon fet-a preostalog smrzlića.

I samo da priupitam, te dvije izgubljene trudnoće su bile praške?

----------


## TinTin

Drage hrabre junakinje, dabogda se svima upornost isplatila.

Blizu srca ste mi a posebno one s dvoznamenkastim pokusajima.

Ja  sam izgubila malo vjere i one djecje naivnosti kako iza truda mora biti rezultata. I kako uvijek postoji zato.

Ove neuspjesne trudnoce bile su, da praske.

----------


## miny

Draga  TinTin...  žao  mi je  zbog   tvojih  neuspjeha...   kao da   vraćam  film i ponovno  proživljavam  svoju  priču.  znam koliko je  teško  i koliko boli.  I  mi  brojimo   4  praška   postupka...  3   neuspješna   i   zadnji  iz   smrzlića   uspješan.   Nije  da  te   želim   utješiti..  ali  nemojte  se  predavati.     saberite se  i    odmorite,   sakupite  snagu  i     odite  pokušajte još. .   Jer  nikad se  ne zna.  I  ne,  upornost  se   ne  isplati   baš uvijek...  ali   treba  vjerovati...   Želim  ti  svu sreću  ovog  svijeta.. i jedno  malo praško  čudo.. kao  ovo   moje  što trčkara  oko mene.. 
Sretno

----------


## Ally71

evo i mene, pridruzujem se temi...nakon uzaludnih prirodnih pokusaja, inseminacije i na kraju miomektomije, preporuka je IVF. Tako da sam sad u traganju za klinikom gdje to uraditi. Obzirom na moje godine (44) nemam bas vremena za previse razmisljati, pa se nadam u vasa iskustva...koja su vasa iskustva za Ceskom i gdje ste tacno isle? Jeste li trazile nekog posebnog doktora ili je svejedno koji tim radi?
Hvala puno!!!!

----------


## nina977

Evo da se i ja malo javim,vratili se prije par dana iz PFC-a sa 2 blastice na čuvanju.Bio je fet,naši embriji su bili zamrznuti 3.dan i sad su ih odmrzli i razvili su se u expand.blastice...Jako sam sretna a s druge strane znam da nema garancije...

----------


## ljube

nina977, super to zvuci, sretno!

----------


## mikipika32

nina977 odlične vijesti a vjerujem da će biti i za dva tjedna  :Smile: ) Mislim na tebe i zaista mislim da je ovaj put to to  :Smile: ))

----------


## nina977

Cure,hvala na lijepim željama....i ja se nadam da je to,to

----------


## nina977

mikipika 32,kad vi idete na FET?

----------


## mikipika32

Ja sam operirana tako da cekam sada 11.mj kad dobijem pa oden ma FET. Imam pitanjce. Nama su smrzlici 4 dan. Kad id odmrznu pustaju ih da se jos jedan dan razvijaju ili je to individualno?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nina977

Mislim da će ih pustiti još jedan dan ali nisam 100% sigurna ,već mi je nekako logično.
Želim ti brzi oporavak i onda uspješan fet :Smile:

----------


## mikipika32

Hvala ti draga a ti sada samo pozitiva i bez stresa  :Wink: )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiki30

nina977 , draga sretno do neba i nazad ,sve znaš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## hrki

*nina977*, sretno  navijam  za veliku betu :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Evo da se i ja malo javim,vratili se prije par dana iz PFC-a sa 2 blastice na čuvanju.Bio je fet,naši embriji su bili zamrznuti 3.dan i sad su ih odmrzli i razvili su se u expand.blastice...Jako sam sretna a s druge strane znam da nema garancije...


Dobrodošla na forum i što prije uspjela!
Na prvoj stranici ove teme su osnovne informacije o klinikama i cijenama liječenja u Češkoj. 

Zašto niste preskoči inseminacije i išli odmah na Ivf?

Ivf bi u Češkoj radila sa vlastitim ili doniranim jajnim stanicama?

----------


## Ally71

> Dobrodošla na forum i što prije uspjela!
> Na prvoj stranici ove teme su osnovne informacije o klinikama i cijenama liječenja u Češkoj. 
> 
> Zašto niste preskoči inseminacije i išli odmah na Ivf?
> 
> Ivf bi u Češkoj radila sa vlastitim ili doniranim jajnim stanicama?


Hvala Ines. Evo idem pogledati. Puna mi je glava info, sve mi se vise zbrkalo. 
IVF bi radila sa svojim stanicama. AMH je 1,3, ako samo od toga ovisi...

----------


## sejla

Ally, dobrodošla! Inesz je rekla, na prvoj stranici teme su osnovni podaci o klinikama, pa evo moj savjet svakome je da se javi objema klinikama, i onda na temelju odgovora odluči čiji uvjeti im bolje odgovaraju. Nema `loše´ ili `krive´ odluke, oba tima su vrhunska....a svatko od nas tko ima pozitivna iskustva u jednoj od njih će ipak svoju više hvaliti  :Wink: 
Jeste li odlučili, idete li s vlastitim ili doniranim js? Ako mogu pomoći svojim iskustvom u donaciji, slobodno mi se javiš i na mail u potpisu. Sretno u planiranju  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

nina, navijam I SRETNOOOOO  :Very Happy:

----------


## sejla

Mikipika, da, embriji se promatraju još dan nakon odmrzavanja, kako bi se vidjelo jel se nastavljaju normalno razvijati. Bude i tebi doletio 11 mj  :Wink:

----------


## kiki30

meni su smzlići 4dan,nisma znala da se puštaju još jedan dan nakon odmrzavanja...hvala na info  :Kiss: 
Ja obavila svoje zadnje preglede,kariogram i histeroskopiju i sve je ok.
Neznam, više nemam šta nego poć po smrzliće  :Smile:

----------


## mikipika32

Sejla hvala na info  :Smile: ) Drago mi je da ih puste još jedan dan da znam da su vitalni  :Smile: ) Brzo će 11.mj kao što su došli i prethodni mjeseci.

----------


## mikipika32

Kiki30 molim te javi da li su ih pustili još jedan dan ako ćeš ići prije mene  :Smile: ) Tnx  :Smile:  i naravno sretno!

----------


## Chilly

Draga ekipice, 
Vi koji ste nedavno išli u Prag- znate li kako to ide s povratom novaca za prijevoz? Mi cemo ići autom, a u odobrenju piše da o povratku za povrat trebamo priložiti račune a odobren je najjeftiniji javni prijevoz najkraćom rutom? Ja bi barem da dobijemo povrat za taj" javno prijevoz", jer cemo se istresti - ne trebam vam zapravo niti pričati!

----------


## Chilly

Eto samo da znate, kao sto sam vec i pisala mi idemo sredinom desetog U PFC na IVF/ISCI s doniranom oocitom, dobili protokol s kojim bi trebala početi kroz dva tjedna..... veselim se jakoooo, od jedanaest IVF- ova, samo jednom transfer. Veselimo se embrijicima

----------


## kiki30

chilly,super... sretno !!! ~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

mikipika,svakako se javim..neznam još ću ići u 10 ili 11.mjesecu..
Sretno i tebi  :Smile:

----------


## Chilly

I jos nesto, nekoliko puta je spominjan Embryogen , ali ima jos metoda koje mogu poboljšati šanse. Ja sam čitala o svima na njihovim stranicama i ona sam zamolila Mirnu da pita doktoricu sto misli da je za nas i ona nam je dala prijedlog sto bi bilo najbolje - odnosno sve poboljšava mogućnost začeća ali sto misli da ce imati najviše efekta jer sve te procedure opet extra koštaju. Postoji opcija laserskog stanjivanja ovojnice za povećanje šanse za implantaciju( LAZT) i nama je jos preporučilamonitoring u Embryoscopu (kultivacija u posebnom inkubatoru najnovije generacije, koji omogućava praćenje razvoja i analizu diobe embrionalnih stanica.
Eto sory ako pilam s nečim sto svi vec znaju, al eto mozda je nekom info od koristi

----------


## Nadica

> Draga ekipice, 
> Vi koji ste nedavno išli u Prag- znate li kako to ide s povratom novaca za prijevoz? Mi cemo ići autom, a u odobrenju piše da o povratku za povrat trebamo priložiti račune a odobren je najjeftiniji javni prijevoz najkraćom rutom? Ja bi barem da dobijemo povrat za taj" javno prijevoz", jer cemo se istresti - ne trebam vam zapravo niti pričati!



Kad se vratite iz Praga, odete u HZZO s otpusnim pismom. Odobrit će povrat sretstava najkraćom rutom i za najjeftiniji prijevoz, mislim vlak...Nama su rekli neka ostavimo i račune od goriva i vinjeta. Da sve priložimo...

----------


## Chilly

Hvala!

----------


## Chilly

Jos sam ostala "dužna " napisati svoj protokol: od 1 dc Decapeptyl 0.1 mg tijekom sedam dana. Od 2 dc Estrofem a 2 mg 2x2 tbl, Prednisolon a 5mg 1x1 i folna a 5 mg 2x dnevno do testa za trudnocu minimalno. 
Eto.... Ugodan vikend svima

----------


## nina977

Drage moje suborke,evo da vam javim da je moj FET nažalost završio biokemijskom :Sad: 

Neizmjerno sam tužna jer sam prvi put u životu vidjela pozitivan test i složila u glavi  najljepši mogući scenarij,kad ono hladan tuš.... :Sad:

----------


## mikipika32

nina977 žao mi je  :Sad:  Glavu gore! Ovo je znak da je trudnoća moguća. Znam da nije utjeha ali ipak je nešto što te tjera dalje  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Hvala ti ...istina ,koliko god da me potreslo ali po prvi put u ovih 7 godina da se ipak nešto desilo..

----------


## sejla

nina, žao mi je jako  :Sad:  vjerujem koliko potrese to saznanje nakon što je bio pozitivan test  :Sad: ...ali evo baš to, neka mala `utjeha´ u tome bude to što je ipak došlo do trudnoće....neki baš ističu uspjeh nakon biokemijske. Drži se, odboluj, pa ćete u nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## Nadica

Nina...jako mi je žao što je do toga došlo! Mislim da niti jedna od nas to ne zaslužuje...ali život mora ići dalje!
Ostala si trudna, znaš da možeš, zato sakupi snagu i kreni dalje, u nove pobjede!
Mi za manje od 2.mjeseca krećemo s pripremama...negdje početkom 12.mjeseca smo u Pragu...Koordinatorica u Pronatalu je savršena!Žena nam pomaže u svakom trenutku i imamo samo rijeći pohvale! Ako bilo kome treba neki savjet, pomoć, uputa što i kako, tu sam!

----------


## nina977

Drage cure,hvala vam na podršci  :Smile:  ...
Moram priznati da sam u velikom strahu od daljnjeg neuspjeha jer sam se cijelo vrijeme vodila mišlju da će postupak sa doniranim stanicama uspjeti odmah,tako cu me svi ginekolozi uvjeravali,a sad me strah da  uz lošu kvalitetu mojih js ipak nije i nešto drugo razlog neuspjehu pošto su embriji bili odlični...Ma ne znam ,tisuću mi misli u glavi  :Sad:

----------


## nina977

Cure molim vas info ako netko zna kako u PFC-u ide FET u prirodnom ciklusu ,znači bez estrofema.
Da li idu na samopraćenje ovulacije trakicama ili folikulometrije?
Da li netko zna statistički da li je veća uspješnost sa Estrofemom ili u prirodnom ciklusu

----------


## mikipika32

Meni su rekli da ce FET biti u prirodnom ciklusu. Moram ici na folikulometriju 9 dan ciklusa, poslati im sliku ultrazvuka, mjere vodeceg folikula ako ga ima i debljinu endica. Nakon toga ce javiti sto i kako dalje. Mene priprema moja doktorica u Petrovoj.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nina977

Ja sam im sama to predložila i dr.L. se složila,jer imam osijećaj da mi endometrij sporije raste sa Estrofemom nego u prirodnom ciklusu.

----------


## nina977

mikipika32,kad ideš?

----------


## mikipika32

Po nekoj racunici zadnji mjesec u 11.mj ili prvi tjedan u 12.mj. Nemam ciklus po spagi i a traje u prosjeku 30 dana +/- pa je i odlazak fluidan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikipika32

I da meni je najbitnije to da me u Zg priprema moja mpo doktorica koja me poznaje na mjestima gdje je to bitno  :Wink: ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikipika32

Nina kad se ti spremas gore? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nina977

Naravno da je to najbitnije.Meni je čak krivo za ovaj zadnji postupak što nisam slušala svog dr. U Zg jer je on bio za to da čekamo još 2 -3 dana sa transferom ali u Pragu su rekli da ne treba a endo je bio graničan kad sam počela sa Utrogestanom.Sad si to stalno vrtim u glavi iako ne mora biti to razlog neuspjehu a možda i je pošto se embriji bili odlični.
Ma, ni sama više ne znam koga slušat :Sad: 
Mislim da nas ipak ovi naši kod kojih smo proveli godine (ja 7 g.) ipak malo bolje poznaju...

----------


## mikipika32

Je svakako to treba uzeti u obzir jer nas bolje poznaju. Sad si mi skrenula paznju na debljinu endica. Ako smijem znati koliko ti je bio endic? Znam da je idealka da je 10 bar sam tako citala a najmanje 7mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nina977

Na transferu mi je bio 10 mm a kad sam krenula sa Utrogestanom 8,3 to se računa ko na dan punkcije

----------


## mikipika32

Meni zvuci to dobro. Su ti preposali estrofem mozda prije ili nakon transfera kao u svjezem postupku?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nina977

Bila sam na 6 mg estrofema od 2 dc

----------


## mikipika32

Hvala na info  :Wink: ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nina977

Nema na čemu,pratimo se dalje :Smile:

----------


## mikipika32

Svakako  :Wink: )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

cureeeee, help! molim vas....zagubila sam (i uopće više ne mogu naći) mail i podatke od zenskice koja mijenja mirnu u pfcu...dajte mi moliv vas mail  :Sad: 
hvala puno!

----------


## mikipika32

Marija Culibrk <culibrk@pragueivf.cz>

----------


## Rominka

Hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## Chilly

Marija Culibrk je jos samo danas tamo, onda na GO do 20.10, tak da ako vam treba pišite na medved@pragueivf.cz

----------


## Rominka

Ksenija mi se javila, poslala listu sto uciniti, i jedva cekam poceti pripremati nalaze  :Smile:  kaze da nije guzva i da ako sve bude ok mozemo se odmah spremati. No, nekako sumnjam da mozemo stici prije veljace. No nakon 3 godine cekanja to mi i nije neka frka.

----------


## diligere

Pozdrav svima,

nova sam članica. Hvala vam za sve korisne informacije. Velikim ste dijelom utjecali na moju odluku koju kliniku u Pragu odabrati :Smile: 
Može li mi netko reći koliko se čeka na sam odgovor iz PFC-a, a koliko na prvi termin za pregled?
Poslala sam im dva upita i nitko mi se nije javio :Sad:

----------


## Thisted

Obično se ne čeka dugo, trenutno ti je Marija na godišnjem odmoru, ako si njoj poslala zato ti niko ne odgovara.
Meni kad se ne bi javili nekoliko dana slala bi mail direktno dr Sonji.
Sretno!

----------


## lina2

Dobro jutro svima!
Imam jedno pitanjce.. Da li je netko od vas ikada dobio  prije transfera infuziju Intralipida,  ako da, molim iskustvo!?
Hvala

----------


## sejla

Možeš molim te ovdje ili na pp napisati zbog čega ti je preporučeno?

----------


## lina2

Nakon pet neuspjelih pokušaja (dvije biokemijske i jedan missed). Inače idemo na mušku donaciju.. Kod mene ok..
Radila sam test na antifosfolipidna antitijela, pa je preporuka ukoliko je negativan, da pokušamo sa infuzijom Intralipida.
Znaš nešto o tome?

----------


## tanatana

Bok lina2. Evo ja sam prije naišla na ovaj video. Sestra objašnjava kada i zašto se pacijenticama daju infuzije Intralipida. Kaže da super funkcionira. A i možete razmisliti o Alloimmunityu i testu za to. U videu također objašnjava što je to. Evo ne znam detalje u vašem slučaju i zašto idete na donaciju spremića, ali možda ovaj video pomogne po tom pitanju... znači pred kraj kad objašnjava što ako se imuni sustav žene i muškarca previše podudaraju.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeICjIA1iZM

----------


## lina2

Hvala puno..
Trenutno sam na poslu pa ne mogu pogledati.. ali doma ću..
Suprug ima azoo.. bili smo već pet puta na transferu, sada planiramo opet u 11.mjesecu.

----------


## sejla

> Nakon pet neuspjelih pokušaja (dvije biokemijske i jedan missed). Inače idemo na mušku donaciju.. Kod mene ok..
> Radila sam test na antifosfolipidna antitijela, pa je preporuka ukoliko je negativan, da pokušamo sa infuzijom Intralipida.
> Znaš nešto o tome?


Ne, nemam osobnih iskustava. Čisto me zanimalo. Želim puno sreće idući mjesec, i neka ova metoda donese uspjeh  :Smile:

----------


## mravic

zdravo,moze li neko da mi kaze sa kime kontaktirate u pfc? zovem ih dva meseca niko mi se ne javlja. hvala vam puno

----------


## lina2

Bok mravic!!
Ja ti kontaktiram sa Marijom Ćulibrk br.te. 00420778701331. Možeš je dobiti na ovaj broj..

----------


## mravic

hvala vam lina2

----------


## Chilly

Dragi svi,
htjela sam samo prijaviti da smo danas bili na transferu dva embrijica

----------


## Nadica

> Dragi svi,
> htjela sam samo prijaviti da smo danas bili na transferu dva embrijica



Super Chilly! Sad samo smireno! U kojoj si klinici bila?

I mi cemo uskoro put Praga...Početkom 12. mjeseca....

----------


## sejla

Sretno Chilly  :Very Happy:  I tebi Nadice s pripremama, još malo  :Wink:

----------


## nina977

Chilly,držim fige da narednih 9 mj. ostanu kod tebe :Smile: 

Nadica,da ide sve po p.s.-u

I mi krenuli sa pripremana za FET,u petak imam 3.UZV

----------


## Chilly

Hvala vam cure! Bili smo u PFC, prvi IVF s doniranim jajnim stanicama. Za njim samo pohvale !

----------


## nina977

Chilly,kako prolaze dani. :Smile: 
Koliko ste embrija  dobili i koliko je zamrznuto?

----------


## Chilly

Nina, dobili šest embrija, jedan se prestao razvijati, dva vraćena, tri zamrznuta. Ta tri nesto losije kvalitete od ova dva, ali dovoljno dobra za smrzlice. Obzirom da sam u četri godine i 11 IVF ova imala ukupno svije jajne stanice meni je to sjajan rezultat!!!

----------


## Chilly

Dani predugački .... ma zapravo mi je lijepo, jos malo se lijenim, malo radim od kuće, čitam i šetam dosta i povremeni sizim zbog postojećih/nepostojećih simptoma- ovisno o danu

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Pozz svima. Evo mi se neki dan vratili iz Praga. Obavljene konzultacije i pregled kod dr.Mardesica  :Smile:  Na postupak krecemo u 3 mj..kad malo zatopli  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Chilly,od srca ti želim lijepu betu a da po smrzliće idete za drugu bebu  :Smile: ...
Mi u srijedu putujemo za Prag po svoje bebice  :Smile:

----------


## mikipika32

Nina sretan put i vratite nam se u što većem broju  :Smile: )  :grouphug:

----------


## nina977

Mikipika32,hvala ti  :Smile: ...nadamo se da će biti treća sreća  :Smile: 
U kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## mikipika32

23.11. čekam prvi UZV pa šaljem u Prag. Mislim da ću biti gore oko 1.12.  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Volim kad se zahukta  :Wink:  
dalmatinka, jeste zadovoljni konzultacijama? Ja se sjećam da sam nakon razgovora s dr izašla neopisivo sretna i optimistična  :Wink: 
Sretno cure drage, ima da uskoro ovdje skačemo zbog plusića i lijepih beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina977

Hvala draga Sejla :Smile: ...tako je ima da skačemo   slijedećih mjecec dana i dalje,naravno :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Chilly

Nina sretan put i doista se nadam i zelim ti uspjeh ovaj put! .... Kao i drugim curama koje su u pripremi, naravno!

----------


## Chilly

Drage moje / moji prijavljujem veliki minus na testu 12 dpt. Na otpusnom piše beta 26.11. pa cu to odradit da im javim.... I to bi najradije napravila ranije da se ne patim vise emotivno a i sa lijekovima.....
Nina sad je tvoj red da nam popravis prosjek  :Smile:  mislim na tebe i zelim ti urednu betu koja se školski dupla!

----------


## sejla

Chilly, baš mi je žao  :Sad:   :Love:  Ali da, svakako prvo pričekati betu pa onda prekinuti terapiju....drži se <3

----------


## Chilly

Cure, redovito se kontroliram zbog Hashimotovog tireoiditisa, međutim sad nakon postupka (koliko znam estrogen moze tako djelovati) TSH mi se pokvario. Imate mozda za preporučit nekog endokrinologa koji se bas nama" MPO i problemi štitnjače" bavi? Imam dobrog endokrinologa al reko mozda bas ima netko kome idete ciljano? 
Unaprijed hvala za info

----------


## Chilly

Sejla, ići cemo,dok sredim hormone, vjerojatno u veljači po smrzlice pa cemo valjda biti bolje sreće ! Barem sam prošla tu barijeru hoce li uopće biti stanica ili nece, pa se nadam uz jos malo strpljenja da ce doc i nas trenutak  :Smile:

----------


## mikipika32

Osobno idem na Rebro kod dr. Maja Baretić i upoznata je s MPO odnosno zna da TSH mora biti ispod 2.

----------


## sejla

Chilly, jesi li ušla u hiper ili hipo? Bitno je da se kontroliraš, i da ga pred ponovni fet stešete na optimalnu vrijednost prilagodbom doze euthyroxa. Ako si zadovoljna svojim dr i ako ti s te strane pomaže u pripremi za postupak, nema potrebe da mijenjaš.
Ja sam prezadovoljna svojom dr u Vinogradskoj.

----------


## sejla

> Osobno idem na Rebro kod dr. Maja Baretić i upoznata je s MPO odnosno zna da TSH mora biti ispod 2.


Važno je imati dobrog dr. Nažalost, čak ni svi mpo-ovci ne vode računa o tsh  :Sad:

----------


## makajica

Chllly ja sam na Rebru, dr Tanja Škorić Polovina, uglavnom doziranjem eutiroxa se može regulirati tsh do 2  otprilike da bude. ( i meni je jako podivljao prije postupka ) i to sam samo na svoju ruku nitko me nije tražio da idem provjeriti već sam išla privatno izvaditi sama radi sebe i onda sam se primjetila da nevalja.. tako da treba naići na dobrog doktora...

----------


## lina2

Evo moje iskustvo..
Isto imam problema sa Tsh, uzimam Eutyrox od 0,50 i i tsh bude uvijek do 2.
Nakon što krenem u pripremu za transfer Tsh mi naglo poraste pa je tako nakon 11 dana pripreme za transfer porastao sa 0,82 na 4,63.
Dr. mi je povisila dozu na 0,75 Eutyroxa.

----------


## Nadica

I došlo vrijeme da i mi krenemo...
U subotu smo u klinici i počinje naša praška priča...
Nadamo se sretnom početku, a za 9 mjeseci i sretnom ishodu! 
 :grouphug:

----------


## mikipika32

Nadica sretan put i znaš što ti svi želimo od srca  :Smile: ) Ja stiže u ponedjeljak a transfer mi je u utorak 1.12. Idem sama pa ako si voljna popiti kavicu javi se  :Smile: )

----------


## sejla

Nadice i mikipika ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ <3 <3

----------


## kiki30

cure sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
evo da se i ja javim,mi se prošli tjedan vratili iz Praga..
dva embrija odledili,lijepo se razvijali i vratili,kaže biologica savršeni su..
A ja mislim da opet ništa od tog savršenstva,6- 7dnt imala grčeve i lagani iscjedak,danas mi 9dnt sve je stalo,samo malo napuhana i to je to...mislim da opet nije uspjelo,baš se tako loše osjećam
beta tek 04.12 al mislim da ću ranije jer mi već dosta čekanja  :Smile: 
nina977 posebne vibre za lijepu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Kiss:

----------


## sejla

Draga moja kiki, baš sam sretna što ste ponovno bili  :Very Happy:  Vibram svom snagom da te predosjećaj vara, da su ovo bili simptomi implantacije i da se barem jedna mrva čvrsto primila....ma obje  :Wink:  javi svakako rezultate testića/bete  :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## mare41

Koliko su bili stari embriji? Ako su 4, 5 dana sutra bi mogao test

----------


## Nadica

Hvala vam svima na vibrama i lijepim željama! Prvi korak je danas iza nas...U ponedjeljak ćemo znati kako se mrvice razvijaju, a u četvrtak je transfer! Za sad je sve ok...
Cure, koje idete sad put Praga...Prirpazite na cijene! Nama je rečena jedna cijena, a danas druga...Uglavnom, razlika je oko 500 eura...Povisila se cijena, al nama nitko to nije javio. Pitali smo nekoliko puta prije puta jel došlo do izmjene, al nitko nije odgovarao. I onda dođemo pred gotov čin...
Smatramo da to nije u redu, al nemamo izbora!
Smirili smo se, prihvatili sve i čekamo naše mrvice!

----------


## Nadica

Hvala vam svima na vibrama i lijepim željama! Prvi korak je danas iza nas...U ponedjeljak ćemo znati kako se mrvice razvijaju, a u četvrtak je transfer! Za sad je sve ok...
Cure, koje idete sad put Praga...Prirpazite na cijene! Nama je rečena jedna cijena, a danas druga...Uglavnom, razlika je oko 500 eura...Povisila se cijena, al nama nitko to nije javio. Pitali smo nekoliko puta prije puta jel došlo do izmjene, al nitko nije odgovarao. I onda dođemo pred gotov čin...
Smatramo da to nije u redu, al nemamo izbora!
Smirili smo se, prihvatili sve i čekamo naše mrvice!

----------


## kiki30

> Koliko su bili stari embriji? Ako su 4, 5 dana sutra bi mogao test


transfer je blastice,danas 10dnt... jučer nakon smeđarenje i bolova danas zatišje.( valjda ne pred buru  hehhe ). ma neću više piškit testove jer mi stvarno dosta minusa,čekam betu pa kako bude bude..
mare,pozdrav tebi i curama   :Kiss:   (neznam ako se sjećaš al smo se upoznale na jednoj šetnji još si bila trbušasta )  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

Sjecam se, drzim figeee

----------


## Thisted

Kiki lezi miruj, tako je i meni bilo.
Pa kad sam izvadila betu, sokirala se od cifre. 
Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## sejla

> Hvala vam svima na vibrama i lijepim željama! Prvi korak je danas iza nas...U ponedjeljak ćemo znati kako se mrvice razvijaju, a u četvrtak je transfer! Za sad je sve ok...
> Cure, koje idete sad put Praga...Prirpazite na cijene! Nama je rečena jedna cijena, a danas druga...Uglavnom, razlika je oko 500 eura...Povisila se cijena, al nama nitko to nije javio. Pitali smo nekoliko puta prije puta jel došlo do izmjene, al nitko nije odgovarao. I onda dođemo pred gotov čin...
> Smatramo da to nije u redu, al nemamo izbora!
> Smirili smo se, prihvatili sve i čekamo naše mrvice!


Uf ovo stvarno nije u redu  :Sad:  500 E nije nimalo mala razlika i baš je ispalo nekorektno od njih.
Sretno  :Love:

----------


## nina977

Drage moje cure, ja danas vadila betu nakon FET-a dviju blastica 10 dnt i iznosi jadnih 39.
Prošli put je bila biokemijska a izgleda da će sad opet biti isto :Sad: 
Radila testove od 7dnt i svaki dan bili sve tamniji i baš sam se ponadala.Raspadam se emocionalono a s tim više jer više nemamo smrzlića :Sad:

----------


## sejla

nina draga  :Love:  ponovi betu kroz dan-dva da se vidi hoće li rasti ili padati, nemoj prekidati terapiju još....

----------


## nina977

Draga Sejla,neću prekidati sa terapijom dok sutra ne vidimo daljnji razvoj situacije...
Sad sam već stvarno shrvana  od svega,zadnja 3 transfera odlični embriji i na kraju ništa  :Sad: 
Smrzlića više nemamo i sama ne znam kud i kako dalje  :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

nina,  :Love: 
Evo cure kod mene lijepe vijesti  :Smile: 
beta 12 dnt 632
beta 14 dnt 1 918
Još mi sve to čudno i strah me svega ali nadam se da će ovaj put sve bit u redu.
Sad čekanje prvog ultrazvuka i malog srčeka..

----------


## Thisted

Bravo kiki, znala sam. Slicno bilo i kod mene.
Samo mirno i opusteno i bice sve super  :Kiss:

----------


## nina977

Draga moja Kiki30 ,da ti i ivdje

----------


## nina977

Sorry,pobjego mi post...
Draga moja Kiki30, da ti i ovdje od srca poželim sve školski do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Kiki, cestitam

----------


## Mojca

Bravo Kiki, čestitke!!!

----------


## sejla

Kiki draga, moram i ovdje poskočiti i čestitati  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Heart: 

nina, nadam se da si dobro.... :Love:

----------


## nina977

Sejla,sutra ponovno vadim betu i kujem već planove za dalje,tako mi je lakše..
Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Nadica

Kratko izvješće...
Dvije odlične blastice vraćene, a dvije malo manje odlične zamrznute...
Čekamo betu!

----------


## sara38

Kiki ajme, čestitam!!! Neka sve ide dalje po planu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina977

> Kratko izvješće...
> Dvije odlične blastice vraćene, a dvije malo manje odlične zamrznute...
> Čekamo betu!


Nadice,super za blastice i želim ti da se zadrže narednih 9mj  :Smile:

----------


## mikipika32

Svim curama saljem puno pozz iz Praga. Velika pusa nini i kako smo rekle planirati za dalje. To nas sve gura dalje da nastavimo borbu  :Wink:  Kiki cestitam  :Wink:  Ja evo 2dnt dviju blastica, ostajem malo jos uzivati u Pragu. Da me nervoza od 2w cekanja copila bogme je  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nina977

> Svim curama saljem puno pozz iz Praga. Velika pusa nini i kako smo rekle planirati za dalje. To nas sve gura dalje da nastavimo borbu  Kiki cestitam  Ja evo 2dnt dviju blastica, ostajem malo jos uzivati u Pragu. Da me nervoza od 2w cekanja copila bogme je 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Draga i ja tebi šaljem veliku pusu i da za dva tjedna bude visoka,lijepa beta :Smile:

----------


## Chilly

Jooooj Kiki čestitam! Kako je to lijepo kad neko od nas uspije! 
Mikipika i Nadica uživajte u svojim embrijicima i nadam se da ce se ulovit i čvrsto držat idućih devet mjeseci !

----------


## Chilly

I hvala vam cure na info vezano za TSH, lakše mi je kad znam da tako svima skače  prije transfera .... Vec sam mislila opet neka komplikacija....

----------


## Nadica

mikipika32 oprosti...Sad sam tek vidjela da si napisala za kavicu...Žao mi je što nisam prije vidjela, mogli smo se naći...
Nina, ne odustaj! Možda su mrvice samo malo usporenije...Možda te beta sutra iznenadi! Svakako javi!
Kiki, čestitammm!! Samo nek se beta nastavi ovako lijepo duplati i da za koji dan čuješ srčeko!
I hvala svima na vibrama! Čekamo... :grouphug:

----------


## nina977

Cure molim vas info. ako znate,sad sam se dopisivala sa kordinatoricom iz PFC-a i pitala sam ju da razmišljamo slijedeći postupak (donacija oocita) možda porobati tražiti refundaciju preko HZZO-a,na što mi je odgovorila da nemam pravo pošto u 3.mj 2016. punim 39 god.,da po češkom zakonu se ima pravo samo do 39.g.,te da do tada ne stignem ishoditi rješenje.
Ovo stvarno nisam znala a do sad smo išli  u vlastitom trošku ...
A oni za ponavljajuće pacijente daju popust 200 eura,je im neki popust..

----------


## nina977

Nadice,ti si mi rekla da HZZO pokriva 1000 eura i  još češko osiguranje 1000 eura,znači ukupno 2000 eura da bi mi sad iz PFC-a odgovorili da nije točno da je ukupna refundacija 10000 eura,te da se ima pravo  na kultivaciju samo do 3.dana dok su tebi u Pronatalu kultivirali do 5.dana.
Kako dvije klinike u istoj državi drugačije tumače zakon i toliko drugačije postupaju?

----------


## mikipika32

Nadica ako si jos u Pragu stignemo  :Wink:  Ja se vracam tek u ponedjeljak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nadica

Nina, ja sam bila u Pronatalu. Imam 37 god. i 6 mj. Sve mi je bilo kako sam vam ovdje napisala. Naš HZZO nam je platio iznos od 1000 eura preko tiskanice E112, češko osiguranje pokriva 1000 eura, a mi platili u gotovini 2590 eura. Kultivacija je bila 5 dana, vraćene mi blastice i u cijeni postupka je i kryo, znači smrzavanje na period od dvije godine. Imam još dvije blastice smrznute!
Probaj pitati Pronatal...Imaš zezanja s papirima našeg HZZO, al sve se da riješiti! Predali smo zahtjev negdje u 5 mj u HZZO, malo su nam vračali papire jer nije bilo dobro ispunjeno...Sredinom 6.dobili odobrenje iz HZZO, u međuvremenu čuli se s Pronatalom...dobili i od njih pozitivan odgovor da nas primaju, dobili predračun, uvrstili nam na popis za donoricu...U 8.mj javili da imaju donoricu za 11.mj I eto...Ako bilo što mogu pomoći, pitajte!
Mikipika...sutra putujemo kući! Napokon! Čujemo se ovako! Kako si ti?

----------


## nina977

> Svim curama saljem puno pozz iz Praga. Velika pusa nini i kako smo rekle planirati za dalje. To nas sve gura dalje da nastavimo borbu  Kiki cestitam  Ja evo 2dnt dviju blastica, ostajem malo jos uzivati u Pragu. Da me nervoza od 2w cekanja copila bogme je 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stvarno onda ne razumijem PFC,kako oni skroz drugačije postupaju.
Baš ću poslat upit u Pronatal.
Kako se zove njihova kordinatorica za HR.
Hvala ti još jednom :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Sorry,pišem sa mob. pa mi je krivo otišao post,odgovaram na Nadićin :Embarassed:

----------


## Nadica

Pošalji upit na Pronatal. Svatko dobije drugu koordinatoricu. Oni te raspodjele kod koje ćeš biti.

----------


## Chilly

Ovo prvi put čujem da češko osiguranje vama daje 1000 eura učešća ? Ne mogu vjerovat ? Nina mi smo ušli preko HZZO u PFC i od osiguranja smo dobili ( HZZO) rješenje na 1000 eura. Nije točno da se mogu kultivirati do petog dana, samo kada ti MPO ispunjava tiskanicu treba napisati da ce liječenje trajati sedam dana, a ne pet. Nama je embriologica savjetovala vraćanje treći dan, sto smo i napravili , ali su nam rekli da ako mi to želimo moze i peti.

----------


## Chilly

Nina sto se zahtjeva tiče nama su rješili unutar mjesec dana, samo je vazno da su ti svi papiri ok. Jedino mozda provjeriti da li i postupak mora biti do tada ili? Onda ste malo naknapic  :Smile:

----------


## Nadica

> Ovo prvi put čujem da češko osiguranje vama daje 1000 eura učešća ? Ne mogu vjerovat ? Nina mi smo ušli preko HZZO u PFC i od osiguranja smo dobili ( HZZO) rješenje na 1000 eura. Nije točno da se mogu kultivirati do petog dana, samo kada ti MPO ispunjava tiskanicu treba napisati da ce liječenje trajati sedam dana, a ne pet. Nama je embriologica savjetovala vraćanje treći dan, sto smo i napravili , ali su nam rekli da ako mi to želimo moze i peti.



Chilly, ne vidim razlog zašto ne vjeruješ?? 
Upravo smo se vratili iz Praga!
Tako je bilo kako sam gore napisala!
Imamo mi pravo na cjelokupni povrat novca ili da bolje kažem...Imamo pravo na liječenje na trošak HZZO-a, al naši zakoni...
Tiskanicu, ili bolje rečeno zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu ti ispunjava tvoj mpo i on ti na tom obrascu označi koliko dana...Nama je označeno 7.

----------


## Chilly

Nadice, vjerujem ja tebi, nego ne mogu vjerovat da PFC kao konkurentna klinika Pronatalu za to ne zna i svojim pacijentima naplaćuje 1000 eura vise! Mi smo platili 3600....Ja kad sam se raspitivala gdje ići dobila sam info da su obje jednako kvalitetne prema  tome ne kuzim ih onda ....logično je onda barem meni da pokušam drugi put ,ako ce nam trebati, u Pronatalu.

----------


## nina977

Nadice,nemoj misliti da mi tebi ne vjerujemo nego nam samo nije jasno kako je takva razlika?!

----------


## Nadica

Sve ok! Samo kažem kako je u Pronatalu.
Mi nismo ni slali upit u PFC...

----------


## nina977

[QUOTE=Chilly;2830165]Nina sto se zahtjeva tiče nama su rješili unutar mjesec dana, samo je vazno da su ti svi papiri ok. Jedino mozda provjeriti da li i postupak mora biti do tada ili? Onda ste malo naknapic  :Smile: [/QUO
Da sad to sve krenem ganjat i da recimo sve ide prema planu i dalje smo na knap,39 god. punim točno sredinom 3.mj
Jedino da im kažem da oni u međuvremenu  traže donorku i da ciljamo da postupak bude početkom 3mj.

----------


## Inesz

Nina, pokušaj. Kreni odmah u akciju.
Sretno draga!

----------


## nina977

Hvala Inesz,krećem odmah u akciju  :Wink:

----------


## Chilly

Nina, naravno da treba probati , mislim da se moze! Znaš li sto i kome trebaš poslati? Koliko sam ja iz ragovora shvatila oni u PFC u svaki mjesec imaju nove donorice tako da bi to stigla. Mi komuniciramo s Mirnom i ja bi ju preporučila kao ženu od akcije. Napisala bi im zašto mi je to vazno Itd. Sto se tiče Pronatala koliko iz foruma vidim duže se čeka, tako da nisam sigurna da ces stici. Koliko se sjećam Nadica je dobila odobrenje prije mene, a nas su u PFC zvali vec u rujnu, samo mi nismo mogli. Mozda da netko tko je išao tamo kaže koliko se cca čeka? Ako trebaš bilo kakvu pomoc ili info javi!

----------


## Thisted

Niste pomenule da u PFC idu od 19. decembra na kolektivni godisnji.
Od srca bi preporucila Mariju ali i ona uskoro ide na trudnicko tako da vam ostaje samo Mirna.

----------


## nina977

Hvala vam cure,nastojat ću dati sve od sebe da stignemo a vidjet ćemo na kraju šta će ispast..Pusa

----------


## Chilly

Thisted uma pravo , zabunom sam napisala Mirna, mislila sam na Mariju Culibrk!

----------


## biska

Drage Čehinje, oglasila sam se na "Nakon transfera", pa da se javim i ovdje 

Krajem studenog smo bili u Pronatalu (Češke Budojevice) i iako je za vikend došla m i donijela onu uobičajenu tugu  :Sad:  , javljam se s jako pozitivnim dojmovima o klinici.
2013 smo bili u PFC, također smo bili vrlo zadovoljni, no sada kada mogu usporediti 2 iskustva primijetila sam da smo u Pronatalu dobili veću količinu informacija i nešto posvećenije koordinatore. Moguće je da je ta razlika zbog veličine klinike i/ili količine pacijenata, ali moj opći dojam je da smo se u Budojevicama osjećali više kao doma, te da smo s osobljem uspostavili topliji i prisniji odnos.

Ne znam koja su pravila ponašanja vezana za povratnu informaciju, no nadam se da nitko neće zamjeriti jer nemam namjeru nikoga kuditi, samo bi navela 2 situacije.

Kada sam prije 2 godine išla na aspiraciju, pokušala sam objasniti osoblju da imam loše vene i pokazivala sam gdje bi trebali pokušati ubosti, no nisu me baš razumjeli niti su slušali što im govorim. To je završilo tako da su me kao ispikali po rukama i nogama, a ja sam zaspala uplakana i u grču. Nakon buđenja rekli su mi da su uspjeli punktirati samo jedan jajnik (i danas me proganja tih 7 izgubljenih folikula), no nisu rekli zašto, niti su išta komentirali na uzv pregledima prije ili poslije aspiracije.

Ove godine je doktor već na konzultacijskom pregledu rekao kako mi je lijevi jajnik smješten uz maternicu i da bi aspiracija mogla biti otežana. Na uzv prije aspiracije opet mi je odmah naglasio da se jajnik nekako dijelom zavukao iza maternice, da će svakako pokušati i njega aspirirati, ali ne pod cijenu da ugrozi moje zdravlje. Na pripremi za aspiraciju sa mnom je bila koordinatorica koja je sestri rekla za problem s venama i sve je uspješno obavljeno jednim ubodom.

Ponavljam, ovo je samo moje osobno iskustvo, nadam se da ne ispadam cvilidreta ili tužibaba :D ali tištile su me ove 2 situacije, a nikako ih negdje izreći ili zapisati.

Inače, čini se kako ćemo za koji mjesec na naš prvi fet. Znate li kakvi su fet protokoli u Pronatalu?

----------


## sejla

Draga biska, svako je iskustvo ovdje dobro došlo, pogotovo za parove koji su tek na početku i odlučuju o klinici.
Žao mi je što ovaj postupak nije bio uspješan, ali mi je drago što uskoro ponovno idete  :Smile:  Za fet bi protokol trebao biti estrofem, štoperica i utrogestan, ali sve će vam na vrijeme reći  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

nina, sretno s hzzo-om i da se čim prije pronađe donorka  :Smile:

----------


## mikipika32

Evo da se javim nakon Feta. 7 dan nakon transfera išla sam napraviti test s ovulacijskom trakicom. Pročitala sam negdje da i ona zna biti pozitivna a imam ih na bacanje. Iskreno, htjela sam se počet pripremati da nije uspjelo pa da odtugujem do ponedjeljka prije posla. 
Bila je pozitivna. Zatim sam napravila test za trudnoću kojem je istekao rok prije godinu dana. Kad ono i on pozitivan. Nisam imala mira pa sam otrčala u ljekarnu po novi. Bio je pozitivan i tako svaki dan. 10 dan nakon transfera išla sam vaditi betu. Rezultate mi je javila naša suborka nina977, koju bodrim, pratim i navijam na najjače jer idući put je njezino vrijeme!! Bilo bi odlično kad bih joj upravo ja javila prekrasne vijesti njezine bete  :Smile:   Beta je 544. Iduću ponavljam u ponedjeljak i nadam se duplanju  :Smile:  Nekako sam ipak na oprezu jer je sve to jako rano.
Od simptoma sam imala opake menstrualne bolove kao da ću dobiti M na najjače a cicke ništa. Čak sam mislila da me probava zafrkava. Dva dana migrene i skupljanje sline. Danas prvi dan da sam ok i da se nisam grčila od boli po noći. Zaista su simptomi jednaki PMS-u. Cure samo treba biti uporan do god imamo snage i vjerovati da su čuda moguća. Čula sma to puno puta i bila sam skeptična jer bi stalno nailazila na prepreke. Sad, sad se opet bojim, strepim da se beta dupla, da se vidi srčeko i da sve protkne ok. Mislim da će strepnja trajati dok ne ugledam svoje dijete u naručju  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

Mikipika,
Vauuu! Čestitam! Odlična odluka otići iz Petrove! Sretno tebi i svim curama!

----------


## Nadica

mikipika32 baš mi je drago zbog tebe!!
Čestitam!!
Žao mi je što se nismo vidjele i otišle na kavicu...
Eto...meni 9 dnt. Imala sam jedan dan (7dnt) krvaruckanje, tj.neki iscjedak i bolove ko da ću dobiti vješticu, napravila paniku, da bi drugi dan nestao ko vjetrom odnešen! Sad trenutno imam žgaravicu za poludjeti...U srijedu beta... :Sing:

----------


## sejla

mikipika, čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Nadice, držim fige za srijedu, ovi svi simptomi mi zvuče dobro  :Wink:

----------


## lina2

Prije svega čestitam mikipika na trudnoći..
Cure trebam vašu pomoć, mišljenje,ideju..
Suprug ima azoo i idemo u PFC na mušku donaciju. Ja imam pcos, dobro reagiram i dobijem popriličan broj embrija koji su po mišljenju embriologa odlični, u 1. stimuliranom 6,  u 2. stimuliranom 16 morula. Iza mene je 2 stimulirana i 4 feta, od toga 2 biokemijske i 1 missed..Zadnja 2 puta su mi vratili blastociste koje su već same počele izlaziti pa nije potrebno stanjivanje opne, koristimo embriogen. 
Moj problem je endometrij, koji se teže deblja,a li na transferu doguramo do 8-10mm sa najvećom dozom terapije. Prirodni ne dolazi u obzir, jer mi je ciklu od 35-45 dana, nekad i duži.
Osjećam se totalno bespomoćno..Da li postoji nešto što bi mogla napraviti da eventualno pomogne? U klinici kažu da smo sve nalaze napravili i da trebamo biti uporni. 
Da li je netko bio na nekakvoj laserskoj metodi da se napravi mjesto u maternici ili ako je netko imao sličnu situaciju molim da mi se javi.
Ispričavam se na predugom tekstu..

----------


## mikipika32

Hvala vam vima na čestitkama ali dok ne vidimo srčeko neću biti mirna. 
Nadica držim fige za srijedu a simptomi su kao i moji  :Smile:  Ja sam jedino vidjela malo krvi na papiru 10 dnt.
Svim curama samo budite uporno do god imate snage!
Lina2 čula sam da postoje neke injekcije za zadebljanje endometrija koje su se naručivale iz amerike u jednoj privatnoj klinici u Zg kod Prof. Š. To se uzima kad estrofem ne pomaže. Neki rade mjesec prije biopsiju endometrija što isto pomaže kod implantacije.

----------


## Inesz

Mikipika, 
Kakav si protokol imala? Koliko js, koliko embrija?

----------


## mikipika32

Protokol gonal f od 2-5 175 jedinica, od 6-9 225 jedinica, od 7-9 dana orgalutran. 9 dan štoperica u 19h (ostale curke su primale u 21h/zbog mojih js kije su uvijek bile nezrele). Punkcija 11 dan ciklusa. 15 stanica, 3 nikakve, 3 nezrele koje su nakon sat vremena dozrijele i 9 zrelih. Oplodilo se 11 a 4 dan ostalo 9 morula. Jednu vratli (nije upsjelo) i 8 zamrznuli. Sat na fet-u vratili dvije 5 dan.
Napomena, u Zg pikala sam se sa nižom dozom (100 jedinica) 14 dana, dobila 5 stanica i sve nezrele. jedino je bio Puregon umjesto Gonala. Mislim d aje bila stvar u niskoj dozi.

----------


## sejla

lina, ako uz terapiju uspijete doći do endića 8-10mm za transfer, po meni je to dobra vrijednost i u biti onako kako treba biti...Ja sam iz prve ostala trudna s endo 8mm. Mjesec prije glavnog ciklusa za transfer sam tražila probni ciklus da vidim kako mi organizam reagira na estrofem. Uz dozu 2x2 mi je bio 7mm, onda su mi za glavni ciklus povećali na 3x2, bio je 8mm i zatrudnjela sam. Očito nekima od nas treba više, a nekima manje estrofema kako bi se postiglo optimalno zadebljanje endometrija, samo se treba doći do odgovarajuće doze.
O injekcijama i biopsiji nemam saznanja, nadam se da ti se netko javio s osobnim iskustvom tko je nešto od toga prošao.
Iz klinike ti znači nisu ništa od ovog preporučili, samo nastaviti pokušavati?
Sretno u svakom slučaju, i da čim prije dođete do novog postupka  :Smile:

----------


## lina2

Hvala cure na odgovorima..
Ne sejla, za sada nisu mada ću im sutra poslati mail da je beta opet negativna i da li da to napravim ili ne.
Muči me što mi je do sada vraćeno 12 odličnih embrija, a bez uspjeha.. ne znam da li pretjerujem ili zaista trebam pokušavati pa će valjda jednom uspjeti..
Ne znam što misliti..

----------


## Nadica

Čekamo srijedu...za betu...
Jučer 10 dnt dva testića pozitivna!!!

----------


## mikipika32

Cestitam Nadica  :Wink: ) Navijamo za srijedu  :Wink: )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nadica

Hvala!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lina2

Čestitam Nadica...

----------


## Thisted

Bravo devojke, sve nas je vise uspesnih trudnoca i trudnica.
Cestitam svakoj kojoj je uspelo i zelim svakoj koja ide po svoju srecu u Prag da se vrati sa istom.
 :Kiss:  i sretno svima!

----------


## mare41

Nadica, cestitam. Posebno me vesele ceske trudnoce

----------


## mikipika32

Samo da javim da se beta dupla. Danas 13 dan nakon transfera beta je 2574.

----------


## nina977

> Samo da javim da se beta dupla. Danas 13 dan nakon transfera beta je 2574.


Draga moja,da ti i ovim putem poželim sve mirno i školski do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

> Čekamo srijedu...za betu...
> Jučer 10 dnt dva testića pozitivna!!!


Nadica,držim fige za veliku betu..

----------


## mikipika32

Hvala ti nina od srca  :Heart:

----------


## Kidy

Pozdrav svima na ovoj temi,

Da se predstavim ja sam Kidy i imam 39 god (kod mene je sve OK), MM 41. Nažalost, on ima azzospermiju. Naravno prošli smo trnovit put da bi prije 3,5 god postali roditelji prekrasne curice  :Heart: , zahvaljujući PFC-u. 
Tada smo uspjeli sve isfinancirati sami i lijekove i postupak i put, nije nam se dalo maltrati sa HZZO om.
Sada smo poželjeli još jedno djete. Skupili smo novce za inseminaciju. Obavili sve preglede koji su se tražili i u ciklusu u kojem smo putovali meni je na folikulometriji otkriven polip u maternici koji bi trebalo pri histeroskopiji skinuti. Unatoč svemu, bili smo na inseminaciji ali ništa.
Mi bi pokušali još jednom, ovoga puta moramo jel nemamo novaca preko HZZO-a, ali sam u bedu kada sam dobila info od PFC-a da HZZO financira max 1000 eur-a, a postupak (bez smještaja i puta) je 3000 eura.
To je koma... zar nebismo trebali imati ista prava kao i parovi koji se lijeće u HR. Još kad na sve to dodam i 2500 kn za histeroskopiju privatno, cijela ta priča košta puno previše.

Znade li netko ima li ikakve šanse da HZZO pokrije sve troškove. Nekako mi se čini da su prije 3,5 god kada smo prvi puta bili u toj priči bili puno stroži i duže se čekalo za odobrenje ali su pokrili sve pa čak i prijevoz (doduše vlak kao najeftiniji)

Eto, ukratko to je to. Sve informacije na tu temu su mi dobrodošle  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Bravo mikipika i Nadica  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Nek bude školski do samog kraja  :Heart:  Jesam rekla da su dobri simptomi, hehe  :Wink:

----------


## mikipika32

Evo naručila me doktorica u Petrovoj na ultrazvuk 22.12. Po meni je rano ali tak je rekla  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Hm, duplici? Cekamo

----------


## Nadica

> Bravo mikipika i Nadica   Nek bude školski do samog kraja  Jesam rekla da su dobri simptomi, hehe



Hvala Sejla! Ne mogu dočekati sutra...  :Very Happy:

----------


## AnnaBanana

Drage suborke, evo vec par dana čitam ovaj forum i svakim danom se divim vašoj hrabrosti, upornosti i vjeri!  :Very Happy: 
Samo tako nastavite!

I meni je dijagnosticirana recipročna balansirana translokacija 11. i 22. kromosoma, zbog čega uopće ne mogu da zatrudnim...
Izgleda da mi slijedi borba poput vase!
Lijepo je što se podrite i podržavate!
Svima vama (pa i sebi  :Klap: ) želim uspješnu trudnoću i to sa što manje pokušaja, a što više dječice  :grouphug:

----------


## Nadica

Trudni smo!
Beta 13 dnt 992,4 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## lina2

Bravo Nadice,čestitam..

----------


## mikipika32

Cestitam Nadice  :Wink: ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nadica

Hvala vam svima! U petak ponavljamo...i nadamo se duplanju...

----------


## sejla

> Drage suborke, evo vec par dana čitam ovaj forum i svakim danom se divim vašoj hrabrosti, upornosti i vjeri! 
> Samo tako nastavite!
> 
> I meni je dijagnosticirana recipročna balansirana translokacija 11. i 22. kromosoma, zbog čega uopće ne mogu da zatrudnim...
> Izgleda da mi slijedi borba poput vase!
> Lijepo je što se podrite i podržavate!
> Svima vama (pa i sebi ) želim uspješnu trudnoću i to sa što manje pokušaja, a što više dječice


Anna Banana, dobro nam došla  :Smile:  Lijepo što si nam se priključila!
U kojoj ste sada fazi? Planirate u Prag na pgd ili donaciju js?
Sretno u svakom slučaju i piši nam kako napreduješ, a i slobodno pitaj što god te zanima  :Smile:

----------


## makajica

draga kidy, 
uskladili su propise sa europskom unijom i tretira nas se kao češke pacijente tamo, samo nažalost nitko se nije ni zapitao da nas se jedino standard nikada nije niti neće vjerojatno uskaditi sa europskom unijom, ali sve ostalo lijepo slijepo preuzimamo, tako da nažalost ne vjerujem da će nam se ponovo dati mogućnost pokrića tr u cijelosti tj bar prvog pokušaja koji je užasno skup tako da mi koji nemamo takvu lovu možemo jedino sjest i plakat, stavit zube o klin i skupljat dok ne ostarimo :D 
a kako je krenulo sa vladom tj ne vladom tko zna kada če se uopće pokrenuti pitanje zakona o potpopognutoj oplodnji, to nikom nije ni u peti očito

(oprostite na podužem postu, malo sam već isfrustrirana zbog svega )

----------


## Inesz

Hrvatski građani imaju prema zakonu pravo na liječenje neplodnosti donacijom gameta. 

Svi koji su dobili odobrenje Hzzo-a za liječenje u inozemstvu, trebali bi dobiti refundaciju u visini stvarnog troška liječenja. 

Hzzo, refundirajuci samo manji dio troškova, izbjegava svoje obveze pod izlikom usklađivanja s Europskim propisima. 
Nacionalno zakonodavstvo tu je iznad Eu propisa.

Jednako tako, Hzzo ne poštuje zakonske propise šaljući na donaciju u Republiku Češku u još jednom segmentu.

----------


## Kidy

> draga kidy, 
> uskladili su propise sa europskom unijom i tretira nas se kao češke pacijente tamo, samo nažalost nitko se nije ni zapitao da nas se jedino standard nikada nije niti neće vjerojatno uskaditi sa europskom unijom, ali sve ostalo lijepo slijepo preuzimamo, tako da nažalost ne vjerujem da će nam se ponovo dati mogućnost pokrića tr u cijelosti tj bar prvog pokušaja koji je užasno skup tako da mi koji nemamo takvu lovu možemo jedino sjest i plakat, stavit zube o klin i skupljat dok ne ostarimo :D 
> a kako je krenulo sa vladom tj ne vladom tko zna kada če se uopće pokrenuti pitanje zakona o potpopognutoj oplodnji, to nikom nije ni u peti očito
> 
> (oprostite na podužem postu, malo sam već isfrustrirana zbog svega )


Ma fuj, vjeruj i ja sam isfrustirana, ustvari jadna. Osjećam se ko građanin drugog reda. Država u kojoj živim i plaćam i porez i zdravstveno me tretira ko govno (ekskjuz maj frenč).
Zakonski su mi dali mogućnost liječenja u Hr koji u praksi ne funkcionira. Zbog toga po zakonu imam pravo na liječenje u inozemstvu, ali oni onda sudjeluju sa takvom mizerijom da je to sramota, ali stvarno sramota  :Evil or Very Mad: 
E sad kako da skupim tih cca 2500 EURa neznam, voljela bi pokušati još jednom, četrdeseta mi se opako približava i nemam vremena čekati, a ovi ovdje se samo trude da mi podmeču kajle na svakom koraku.
Dali imamo pravo barem na lijekove za stimulaciju?

----------


## Chilly

Mikapika, Nadice- pa to su divne vjesti !!! Iskrene čestitke i nadam se da ce nakon ove borbe sve dalje teći glatko  :Smile:

----------


## makajica

Hvala Inesz! Lijepa nasa RH

Cestitke svim velikim betama I da Vam svima blagdani produ u ljubavi I veselju,a ostalima da skupe snage za daljne borbe !

----------


## makajica

Nazalost I injekcije Sam placala.. Ostalo he

----------


## sejla

Draga kidy, postala si mama curke nekih 9 mj prije mene  :Smile: bravo za planiranje odlaska po pojacanje  :Heart:   Znaci, smrzlica nemate?
Da, tada kad smo mi isli jos se mogla dobit refundacija. Mi smo se namucili, ali uspjeli pa nas postupak nije nista kostao. Fet hoce, ali ne toliko. 
Drzim fige da vam sve dobro prodje i da cim prije odete po bracu il seku  :Zaljubljen:  Sretno!

----------


## Kidy

> Draga kidy, postala si mama curke nekih 9 mj prije mene bravo za planiranje odlaska po pojacanje   Znaci, smrzlica nemate?
> Da, tada kad smo mi isli jos se mogla dobit refundacija. Mi smo se namucili, ali uspjeli pa nas postupak nije nista kostao. Fet hoce, ali ne toliko. 
> Drzim fige da vam sve dobro prodje i da cim prije odete po bracu il seku  Sretno!


Nemamo, mi smo curku dobili iz FET-a :Heart:  a ostala dva nisu preživila odmrzavanje. 

Znači ni na ljekove nemamo pravo  :Shock:  Ovo je stvarno too much, koja smo mi država 
Mislim da onda ništa od našeg odlaska, imamo pre malo vremena za skupiti toliko novaca, možda još jednom pokušamo sa inseminacijom, to je povoljnije.

----------


## Nadica

15 dnt beta 3102,7 

U srijedu ultrazvuk!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## mikipika32

Cestitam Nadice  :Wink: ) Vidim da se pratimo dan razlike  :Wink:  Ja u utorak imam ultrazvuk  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AnnaBanana

> Anna Banana, dobro nam došla  Lijepo što si nam se priključila!
> U kojoj ste sada fazi? Planirate u Prag na pgd ili donaciju js?
> Sretno u svakom slučaju i piši nam kako napreduješ, a i slobodno pitaj što god te zanima


Hvala na dobrodoslici  :Smile: 
Dosta nalaza sam radila tijekom godine, pa sam poslala mail u utorak u PFC i Pronatal..
Iz pronatala su odmah javili da su na go do 6.1.2016, a iz PFC-a mi se javila Ksenija da joj ispunim neke upitnike i poslala mi je cjenik.
Jako je ljubazna i strpljiva, ali kad sam vidjela cijene zavrtilo mi se u glavi...

----------


## Nadica

mikipika32 sretno danas na uzv. Javi kako je prošlo!

----------


## kiki30

Cure čestitam na lijepim betama  :Very Happy: 
Sretno na ulz. ~~~
I ja sam sutra opet na ulz..uh nadam se da bude sve ok

----------


## Mojca

Ajme kiki  :Very Happy:  
meni je promakla tvoja objava bete....
Čestitam od sveg srca! 
 :Heart: 

Sretno do kraja!

----------


## mikipika32

Cure evo imamo dvije gestacijske vrecice. Jedna je veca i nazire se plod dok je druga manja i ne nazire se plod. Danas sam 5+4 i iduci utorak opet ultrazvuk  :Wink:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nadica

> Cure evo imamo dvije gestacijske vrecice. Jedna je veca i nazire se plod dok je druga manja i ne nazire se plod. Danas sam 5+4 i iduci utorak opet ultrazvuk  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bit će to sve ok! Samo hrabro!!

----------


## Nadica

Evo nas sa uzv. Imamo gestacijsku vrećicu s žumanjčanom i embrionalni odjek! Trudni smo 5+2 tt. I presretni smo! Slijedeći tjedan idemo čuti srčeko!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mikipika32

Cestitam Nadice  :Wink: )))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiki30

Nadica čestitam !
Jucer sam  ja vidjela svoju mrvicu koja ima 15mm i odgovara trudnoci 8+1.  :Very Happy: 
Kontrola za tri tjedna.
Drage cure želim vam sretne blagdane  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

:Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## s_iva

Kiki suuuuuuper

----------


## sejla

Bravo kiki  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Drage cure, svima želim od srca sve najbolje povodom božićnih i novogodišnjih blagdana  :Heart:

----------


## AnnaBanana

Bravo Nadice i Kiki!
prekrasne vijesti...bravi božićni dar  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Svima želim sretan Božić i Novu godinu, i da nam se svima ispune naše najveće želje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nadica

Drage moje cure! Nisam se javljala, jer sam drugi dan od uzv, tj.na Badnjak, završila u bolnici. Dobila sam pravi odljev,krvarila da to nije bilo normalno. Ali, hvala Bogu, mrvica je s nama! Ovo je bilo neko čišćenje, tj.kako oni kažu abnormalni zaostatci nakon ivf-a. Sad se to smirilo, danas me pustili kući uz strogo mirovanje. Bebici kuca srce, veliki smo 3,8mm i razvoj je primjeren dobi od 6+2tt.

----------


## mikipika32

Jao Nadice preplasila si me! Hvala bogu da ste dobro  :Wink:  Da nije bio neki hematomcic? Ja sam jucer bila na ultrazvuku. Kuca srceko a drugi je blighted ovum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thisted

A i mi smo juce imali biser.
28 sam nedelja trudnoce moja dr je naravno spojila sve dane koje je mogla i nema je do 4.1.
Juce se nesto jako cudno desilo. 
Beba se nije pomerila 16 h , ni makac.
Kad je muz dosao sa posla odjurili smo na hitnu u panici.
Međutim srce kuca i sve je u najboljem redu samo se " malo " uspavala.
Odsekla sam se od straha.
E sad se javlja vec od 4 h ujutro. I puuuuno mi je lakse!

----------


## Mojca

U takvim situacijama dobro dodje naglo popiti tri dcl vode ili pojesti malo čokolade,  pa se 'razbude'. 
Sretno do kraja.

----------


## Thisted

Cure, svu srecu u Novoj 2016 god  :Kiss:

----------


## biska

> Cure, svu srecu u Novoj 2016 god


Zahvaljujem i upućujem iste želje svim Česima i Čehinjama  :Smile:

----------


## drzimfige

Cure imam pitanje: nedavno mi je dijagnosticirana preuranjena menopauza, a od sljedećeg mjeseca krećem u MPO priču kod nas. Mislila sam pokušavati cca godinu dana, pa ako ne uspije put Praga po donaciju... MM ima ok nalaz. S obzirom da punim 39 godina, mislite li da će za godinu dana biti prekasno? Išla bih i ranije, ali s obzirom da sam imala 1 prirodnu trudnoću (završila abb u 9tt) mislila sam ipak pokušati i koji put privatno. Svaki savjet je dobrodošao! (I čestitam svim novopečenim trudnicama - vidim da vas se skupilo oko Božića :Smile: )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## drzimfige

Ne "privatno" nego sa svojim js


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nadica

> Cure imam pitanje: nedavno mi je dijagnosticirana preuranjena menopauza, a od sljedećeg mjeseca krećem u MPO priču kod nas. Mislila sam pokušavati cca godinu dana, pa ako ne uspije put Praga po donaciju... MM ima ok nalaz. S obzirom da punim 39 godina, mislite li da će za godinu dana biti prekasno? Išla bih i ranije, ali s obzirom da sam imala 1 prirodnu trudnoću (završila abb u 9tt) mislila sam ipak pokušati i koji put privatno. Svaki savjet je dobrodošao! (I čestitam svim novopečenim trudnicama - vidim da vas se skupilo oko Božića)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Drzimfige, tvoja situacija je slićna mojoj, preuranjena menopauza, a muž ok. Jedino što sam ja 2 god.mlađa od tebe...
Moraš sama odlučiti. Ja sam krenula prvo u državnu bolnicu, pa kod privatnika koji me je uputio u Prag. Nisam pogriješila, jer u meni napokon kuca jedno malo srce!
Sjedni, zbroji si u glavi, pričaj s mužem...Što god odlučila bit će dobro, jer to će biti tvoja odluka! Želim ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta!

----------


## sejla

Držimfige, s 40 neće biti prekasno da se odlučiš na donaciju, važno je kako ti je maternica. Razumijem želju i potrebu da prvo pokušaš sa vlastititim stanicama, pa u slučaju da ne uspije, ostaje donacija kao opcija. Dobro se posavjetuj s dr mpo, traži i više mišljenja ako treba, kako bi stekla što `realniju´ sliku o svemu i kako bi mogla pravovremeno donijeti odluke.
Ako su ti potrebna iskustva iz donacije js, slobodno mi piši  :Smile: 
Sretno!!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

Držimfige, neki dan sam čitala ovu prezentaciju:
K. Kuna, I. Bolanča: Prijevremena menopauza i IVF

http://www.hdhr.org/brijuni/subota/d..._POI_I_IVF.pdf

A što se tiče trudnoće, svakako je bolje ranije nego kasnije jer s porastom godina se smanjuje opća razina ženskog zdravlja što može imati negativne posljedice na trudnoću.

----------


## drzimfige

Hvala cure...

----------


## Nadica

Malo zatišje na ovoj temi...
Cure što se događa?
Evo, mi dobro...Čekamo slijedeći četvrtak, pa ćemo na uzv vidjeti naše malo čudo. Danas sam 8+3 tt. Još mirujem i za sada je ok!

----------


## mikipika32

Cure se valjda pripremaju pa je zatisje ali sigurna sam da ce uskoro biti lijepih postova  :Wink: ) Mi smo isto dobro, beba i ja  :Wink:  Danas smo 8+6  :Wink:  Jedino me mice mucnine ali rekla sam da se necu zaliti i da cu izivati u svakom simptomu  :Wink:  Nadice mi smo onda u terminu  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nadica

> Cure se valjda pripremaju pa je zatisje ali sigurna sam da ce uskoro biti lijepih postova ) Mi smo isto dobro, beba i ja  Danas smo 8+6  Jedino me mice mucnine ali rekla sam da se necu zaliti i da cu izivati u svakom simptomu  Nadice mi smo onda u terminu 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ja imam mučnine, al ne povračam...Ne mogu skoro ništa jesti, a meso mi je totalno bljak! Čak sam i smršavila 5 kg od kada smo krenuli u ovu avanturu...
Da!Baš mi je drago...Tu smo negdje, koji dan razlike...Prema mojem izračunu termin mi je 22.8., al sad ću sve čuti kad budem išla na pregled. Jesi ti radila neke pretrage(krv...).?

----------


## mare41

Drage trudnice, podsjecam na ovu temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58317-S...dnoći/page330

----------


## Chilly

Draga ekipice, eto mi iduci tjedan počinjemo s pripremama za KET. Uspjela sam spustiti TSH na 1.6  :Wink: Nadam se da mi nece podivljati kao zadnji put..... nakako mi se cini besmisleno uopće kao ići. Rekli nam da imaju fragmentacije i ono kao" okej su za zamrznuti", pa sve mislim ako nije uspjelo s ona sva koji su bili super sta sad radim.... Znam da je puno cura uspjelo bas tako , al opet sjetim se rjeci svog MPO- a sve je u kvaliteti embrija....No dobro nema druge, idemo početkom veljače i nadamo se najboljem. Puse svima

----------


## kiki30

Chilly sretnoo  !!
Evo da vas sve pozdravim..Ja sam sad 11+4 ..pred par dana opet malo curila..tako sam se prestrasila da mi tlak skocio i ostavili me jednu noc ubolnici.Neznam od cega je curilo jer hematoma nema..zatvorena..
Uvijek nesto  bitno da je mrva dobro..ima 4 cm i nadam se da je bilo dosta šokova  :Smile:

----------


## mikipika32

Kad smo ood sokova evo ja jucer 9 tjedana tocno i ispadne mi veliki ugrusak kad sam se digla iz kreveta. Odmah na hitnu i zadrzali me do daljnjega. Danas nema krvi a terapija isat kao do sad propisana u Pragu. Beba je dobro. Nadam se da necu imati ovakvih sokova a i meni je tlak skocio u nebo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nadica

> Kad smo ood sokova evo ja jucer 9 tjedana tocno i ispadne mi veliki ugrusak kad sam se digla iz kreveta. Odmah na hitnu i zadrzali me do daljnjega. Danas nema krvi a terapija isat kao do sad propisana u Pragu. Beba je dobro. Nadam se da necu imati ovakvih sokova a i meni je tlak skocio u nebo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mikipika...i ovdje...Što nas ne skrši, to nas ojača!! Bit će sve ok! To su mali lavići koji se bore!!!
 :grouphug:

----------


## mikipika32

Imas pravo mali lavici borci  :Wink: )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sejla

Kvragu i s tim krvarenjima  :Sad:  Držte se curke i čuvajte, hrabre ste i vi i vaši mali lavići  :grouphug: 


Chilly, sretno s pripremama  :Smile:

----------


## Nadica

Mikipika, šaljem ti privatnu poruku, al mi neće otići. Pa da ovdje pitam...Kako si? Još u bolnici?

----------


## mikipika32

Dobro sam evo jos sam u bolnici. Sutra ce mi raditi ultrazvuk i ako bude sve pustaju me doma na mirovanje. Javim svakako  :Wink:  Ocistit cu i inbox  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AnnaBanana

Super vijesti za vas cure! Drzite se i uzivajte u svim simptomima, neke se jos borimo da ih osjetimo

----------


## Chilly

Hello ekipica ! Pa sta nema nikoga da se sprema na postupak ili transfer ? Samo ja?  :Sad:

----------


## Rominka

Chilly, ima nas još...samo ja to potiho, jer strah me da mi se opet nesto ne izjalovi. Evo baš sutra idem po uputnice, zadnja vađenja krvi, i nadam se onda dobiti protokol pa....ali vezano za uputnice...imam problem sa dr. op i gin, ne mogu se dogovoriti koja mi treba dati godišnju uputnicu za endokrinologiju, za štitnjaču. opća praksa kaže da je to vezano uz trudnoću/postpupak i da mi ona ne može dati up, a ginička pak nema pojma kakve veze štitnjača ima veze sa postupkom. u svemu tome a ludim, jer sad već dva mjeseca nisam kontrolirala, a trebala bih sada. vi koji imate, ili ste imali tih situacija kako ste to rješavali? tko vam je dao up?

----------


## mikipika32

Za endokrinologo mi daje opca praksa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiki30

Meni isto dr opce daje uputnice...
Rominka , chilly sretnoo
Mikipika kako si ti..jesi izasla iz bolnice ..

----------


## mikipika32

Evo kazu sutra ujutro me pustaju. Imala sam bas sad ultrazvuk. Beba je dobro i vrlo je zivahna  :Wink:  Druga vrecica bez ploda je jos uvijek tu a i hematom. Moram strogo mirovati i biti spremna na jos jedno ovakvo krvarenje. Ako dode do toga opet tu na hitnu pa opet malo odlezati u bolnici.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AnnaBanana

Curke, imam jedno tehničko pitanje...
Dogovorila sam prve konzultacije u Pragu za 22. veljače.
Zanima me da li moram poslati zahtjev prema HZZO-u za sufinanciranjem 1000 eura prije tih početnih/prvih konzultacija ili nakon konzultacija kada stvarno budem znala da me primaju, daju mi termin i kažu okvirnu cijenu postupka?
Sada ne znam nista o postupku pa ne znam nis ta da kažem HZZO-u u zamolbi....
hvala svima od  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Nadica

> Curke, imam jedno tehničko pitanje...
> Dogovorila sam prve konzultacije u Pragu za 22. veljače.
> Zanima me da li moram poslati zahtjev prema HZZO-u za sufinanciranjem 1000 eura prije tih početnih/prvih konzultacija ili nakon konzultacija kada stvarno budem znala da me primaju, daju mi termin i kažu okvirnu cijenu postupka?
> Sada ne znam nista o postupku pa ne znam nis ta da kažem HZZO-u u zamolbi....
> hvala svima od



Mislim da ti je bolje sačekati što ćeš tamo dogovoriti, pa tek onda slati papire na HZZO. Ako je donacija, čekat ćeš nekoliko mjeseci dok nađu donora/cu...a za to vrijeme sređuješ HZZO.

----------


## sejla

Rominka, uputnice za štitnjaču sam uvijek dobila od opće prakse, a kad sam hitno htjela izvadit hormone, otišla sam privatno pa nazvala endokrinologinju da joj kažem nalaz. Imam sreće što je toliko pristupačna i spremna pomoći.

AnnaBanana, na konzultacijama će vas staviti u bazu, ako će biti donacija onda još nećete tada dobiti termin jer će tek tada početi tražiti donorku prema tvojim osnovnim karakteristikama. To traje minimalno nekoliko mjeseci. Okvirna cijena ti je 4500 E. Ako će pak biti pgd, moći će vam konkretnije reći termin.
Mi smo slali na hzzo nakon konzultacija, ali mi smo išli u postupak tek godinu i pol dana nakon pa produživali rješenje hzzo-a (tako smo isplanirali i htjeli, nismo toliko dugo čekali postupak da te ne uplašim  :Smile: )

Drage moje trudnice  :grouphug:

----------


## Rominka

I ja sam do sada dobivala od dr. op. Zapravo, dobila bih godisnju up i to je to. No sad mi je rekla da sve vezano uz trudnocu, postupak treba voditi pa time i davati up ginekologica. Danas idem k njoj pa cu vidjeti sto ce ona reci. Jer sada su mi ostali zadnji nalazi, stitnjaca  i hiv kako bi imali konzultacije i da dobijem protokol...uzbudjenje  :Smile:

----------


## AnnaBanana

cure, idem sa vlastitim jajnim stanicama, tako da ne trebam donora (barem se nadam da će tako biti  :Saint: )
kod mene je u pitanja balansirana reciprčna translokacija kromosoma i koliko sam ja skuzila u razgovorima s doktorima u ZG, samo bi mi kroz PGD probirali zdrave kromosome koji ne nose tu translokaciju...
U svakom slucaju, onda necu slati u HZZO papire dok ne vidim sto ce mi reci na konzultacijama. Hvala curke!  :Naklon:  :Naklon:  divne ste!

----------


## lina2

Pozzz..

Jeli netko možda letio na relaciji Zagreb-Prag AirCroatiom? Ako da, kakva su iskustva?
Planiran solo u Prag pa tražim najbolju opciju..

----------


## mikipika32

Ja sam htjela ali su otkazali te letive pa sam isla preko Beca sto toplo preporucujen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lina2

Šta sa Croatia airl. ili? Koliko te došla povratna karta ako smijem pitati?

----------


## mikipika32

Zagreb Bec je bio croatiairlines a Bec Prag I Prag Bec austrianairlines sve zajedno sa taxama 260 eur


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikipika32

Karta kupljena u cetvrtak a putovala sam u ponedjeljak rano ujutro. I ja sam isla sama. Samo smo kod biljeznila ovjerili papire koje su nam poslali iz klinike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lina2

Hvala puno na informacijama..

----------


## Chilly

Eto, jučer 12 dc, debljina endica 10 mm, od ponedeljka progesteron i u četvrtak ( nadam se ako embriji budu dobro kad ih idlede) transfer....

----------


## mikipika32

Chilly super vijesti  :Wink: )) Sretan put i vjerujem da ce sve ispasti za 5+  :Wink: ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiki30

Chilly sretnooo !!! 
Mikipika kako si..jel jos mirujes?
Evo ja se tak sad malo opustila..tlak je sad pod kontrolom nadam se da ce i ostat tako..
Na ulz sve ok. Sljedeci za mj dana..

----------


## Nadica

Chilly, sretno! Javljaj nam se!
Mikipika, jesi ok?
Ja sam 10+5tt. Još mirujem, mučnine prestale i za sada ok! Idemo slij.tjedan na uzv, vidjeti naše malo čudo.

----------


## mikipika32

Dobro sam ali strogo mirujem doma. Iduci tjedan imam ultrazvuk i kombinirani test plus posjet hematologu zbog heparina kojeg koristim. Zahvalna sam na svakom danu koji dobro prode jer znam da je svakim danom opasnost od hematoma manja  :Wink:  Danas sam 11+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chilly

Cure, znate li - jel ok planirat isti dan nakon transfera ici doma? Cini mi se da je netko pisao da su tako putovali ....

----------


## sejla

Chilly, ima parova koji su putovali isti dan i sve prošlo ok, makar je nekako uobičajeno ostati još tu noć prespavati i idući dan na put.

----------


## Nadica

> Cure, znate li - jel ok planirat isti dan nakon transfera ici doma? Cini mi se da je netko pisao da su tako putovali ....


Mi smo nakon transfera još sutradan ostali u Pragu i tek drugi dan krenuli. Znači...npr. u ponedjeljak transfer u srijedu krenuli kući...

----------


## sejla

AnnaBanana, tek sad vidjela post, jako mi je drago što je moguć PGD  :Very Happy:  Sretno!!!!!!

----------


## GdjaZ

Chilly sretno!!!!

----------


## Chilly

Hvala na podršci cure! Evo  jučer obavili transfer dvije četverodnevne morulice, embriologica kaze da joj izgledaju super. Endometrij bio 12 mm( sve sam im super priredila za useljenje  :Smile: ) ! Sad čekamo i nadamo se najboljemu.

----------


## mikipika32

Chilly navijamo  :Wink: ) Sad samo opusteno i pozitiva! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nina977

Chilly,držim fige za veliku betu za dva tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## Nadica

Chilly, sretno! I da za 2 tjedna i ti maziš svoj trbuh kao i nas nekoliko trenutno!

----------


## Rominka

Izludit ce me ova nasa birokracija, sporost, i centralizacija svega i svacega. Od 11 mjeseca skupljam nalaze, i jos nisam sve skupila. A kad jedan nalaz moras cekati mjesec/mjesec i pol onda zbilja  :Sad:  uz to da ne mogu vaditi u puli, vec u rijeci da bi rijeka slala zagrebu, zagreb rijeci i rijeka meni. Pa to je za poludit. Dok dobijem nalaze, oni prvi ce vec biti stari i opet u krug. Cekam jos nalaz za trombofiliju - koliko je to bitan faktor? Ne ljutite se da pitam, ali ne zelim citati nista o tome i opterecivati se dok ne dobijem nalaz. Jer nalaz bi mogao biti uredan. A poslali su me to napraviti zbog toga sto sam u 33.g. Nadam se da cemo na ljeto, ili proljece setati po ceskim gradovima  :Smile:

----------


## Reni76

Jel ima negdje na forumu ili netko ima da mi pošalje primjerak suglasnoti supruga sa transferom?

----------


## Nadica

> Jel ima negdje na forumu ili netko ima da mi pošalje primjerak suglasnoti supruga sa transferom?


Jel ti to treba za Prag? Ili za HZZO?

----------


## Rominka

Reni tko ti to trazi?

----------


## AnnaBanana

cure,
suglasnost supruga i nas kao podnositelja zahtjeva treba za HZZo. Tako je rekla teta iz HZZO-a kada sam zvala i pitala što od papira trebam za refudaciju.

Kako jos nisam poslala papire, vec cu nakon konzultacija iz Praga, ali mislim da ti treba samo jedna - dvije recenice izjave, nesto tipa.... 
_Mi, ___ (OIB: ) i ____ (OIB: ), kao supružnici, ovim putem dajemo izjavu da smo  upoznati s uvjetima EU poliklinike ____ te da smo s istima suglasni._

Barem sam ja tako protumačila tetu iz HZZO-a  :Grin:

----------


## Reni76

Traže mi u Pragu za transfer, jer suprug neće ići sa mnom

----------


## Rominka

Zar nemaju oni sprancu vec ispisanu koju ti posalju, suprug zatim potpise (ev. ovjerite) i ti poneses? Inace, se to kod njih potpisuje. Ja ju nisam vidjela jer su taj dio papirologije i placanja obavili dok sam bila pod anestezijom.

----------


## mikipika32

Posalju na mail suglasnost i pojasne da se potpis supruga ovjeri kod biljeznika bez stavljanja datuma. Tako da posalji ima mail i poslat ce ti suglasnosti. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AnnaBanana

Što se to treba ovjeravati kod bilježnika? 
koja je to papirologija, košta te gdje god se okrenes, pa i na tako glupavim stvarima....  :Laughing:

----------


## Reni76

ok hvala

----------


## mikipika32

Kosta 50 kn kod naseg javnog biljeznika.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chilly

Mene ulovila totala sjeta! Inače  bas nisam tome sklona , al eto.... počeo me trbuh boluckat - ono čista PMS varijanta 5dpt i znam da ćete mi reci da to ništa ne znaci al eto.... Nije svaki dan sjajan .....fakat bezveze sto moramo kroz to prolaziti  :Sad:

----------


## Nadica

Sve što su od nas tražili kao suglasnost, suprug i ja smo napisali u nekoliko rečenica, oboje potpisali i to im skenirali i poslali. Kako za Prag, tako i za HZZO. To im je bilo dovoljno!

Chilly...ne biti tužna! To može biti jakoooo dobar znak! Meni je 7dpt počeo tipičan PMS, bolovi i onda lagano krvaruckanje. Bila sam koma, otišla čak i kod svoje ginekol., koja me isplašila i skoro da sam poklekla i otišla vaditi betu...A, vidi sad...To je bilo prije 10-tak tjedana. Eto sad je to krvaruckanje moj bebolino! Danas smo ušli u 13 tt i rastemo!

----------


## AnnaBanana

joj curke kada vas sve slušam kako napreduju vaše male mrvice u vašim trbusima, nadam se da ce i kod mene sve proci bez problema  :Heart:  :Heart: 
zavidim vam  :grouphug: 
ja odlazim na dogovoru u ponedjeljak pa sam mislila pitati ako mi netko može napisati kuda je nabolje ici autom i kolike su cijene cestarina?

hvala puno

----------


## mare41

E, aj probaj se snaci na nasoj web stranici u mom potpisu, otkad je mm popravljao nije vise citka

----------


## Chilly

Beta negativna drugi put .... Mozda treća sreća ? Jel odobrava HZZO drugi ciklus s doniranim stanicama- kakva su iskustva?

----------


## Rominka

AnnaBanana sve zavisi otkuda putujes, ali potrebne su ti vinjete, koje nisu nista skuplje od nase cestarine, trosak benzina koji opet ovisi o autu. Ako se dobro sjecam nama je na put Pula-Prag otislo nekih 170 €. Nesto se po Sloveniji moglo ici lokalnim cestama, ali nije isplativo vremenski. Uzmes vinjete i cijelo vrijeme ides autoputem, barem je nama tako bilo. Jedini dio puta koje je los je dio od Brna do Praga. No, kazem, ovisi otkuda idete i kamo idete.

----------


## Rominka

Chilly, zao mi je! Za HZZO ne znam, jer mi smo odustali od njih, jer su trazili biopsiju testisa od mm, a on nije htio i ne zeli ici na taj pregled. (Jer istovremeno pripremaju njega i mene, a sanse da nadju nesto je izrazito mala). Po tom pitanju sigurno ce ti se javiti netko tko je to prosao.

----------


## Nadica

> Beta negativna drugi put .... Mozda treća sreća ? Jel odobrava HZZO drugi ciklus s doniranim stanicama- kakva su iskustva?


Chilly  :Shy kiss:  , žao mi je jako!
Bit će treća sreća, mora biti!
Mislim da HZZO odobrava samo jedan ciklus, ali....Svakako provjeri!

----------


## nina977

Draga Chilly,neizmjerno mi je žao :Sad:

----------


## mikipika32

Chilly bas mi je zao ;-( ali nemoj gubiti nadu, odmah planiraj kako dalje  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AnnaBanana

Chilly..bas mi zao, mogu zamisliti koje razočarenje osjecas.... ali nema predaje, nemoj gubiti nadu, možda bas sljedeci put bude kako treba i sve se posloži...ni ja ti ne znam za HZZO...  :Sad:  Sve držimo fige za sljedeci put!

Rominka, putujemo iz Zg. I mislila sam da je toliki trošak okvirno kada se sve uzme, ali s obzirom da nas dvoje ide, onda je to ok... Mislila sam samo ako je netko bio nedavno da mi možda precizno kaže koliko je koja vinjeta... ali nema veze, snaci cemo se  :Wink: 
U svakom slučaju hvala i tebi na info  :Wink:

----------


## Rominka

Slovenska vinjeta je 15€ za 8 dana, austrijska je 8,70 € 10 dana i ceska je nekih 12€ isto 10 dana ako se ne varam. Mozes provjeriti na str hak-a ako je sto mijenjano. Provjeri si i koje su cijene benzina. Mi npr nismo tankali u austriji jer sam po forumima citala da imaju los benzin, a i skuplji su bili, pa smo si nastimali hr-slo-slo. Ne znam, ali meni ispadne jeftinije trosak puta do tamo nego neki go po hrv...

----------


## AnnaBanana

Hvala Rominka punoooo  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

AnnaBanana ako sam dobro shvatila u pon putujes u Prag na dogovor, zar ne? Idete skupa ili ides sama? Ostajes na dan dva ili se odmah vracas kuci? Jooooj, uzbudjenje raste  :Smile:  bas se veselim. Budes se javila po povratku  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Draga Chilly  :Sad:  žao mi je jako.... :Love:  posavjetuj se sa spec. mpo u vezi hzzo-a i donacije, misli li hoće li proći u vašem slučaju ili da nastavite još pokušavati sa vlastitima.

AnnaBanana, brzo putuješ, sretno!!!!!

Svima  :grouphug:

----------


## Chilly

Sjela mi smo i sad bili na donaciji jajne stanice odobrenoj od HZZO-a. Ne znam da li ce nam odobriti jos jednom ali cu probat! U četiri godine polusaja/11 IVF ova imala sam tri svoje jajne stanice i samo samo jedan embrij tako da je ta priča davno završena .....uvijek sam mislila kad to prebrodimo i nakon dođemo do embrijica sigurno cemo uspjeti....nadam se da ipak hoćemo nakraju !!!

----------


## AnnaBanana

Chilly, pravi si borac! nastavi takav i biti, jer možda bas sljedeci put bude onaj pravi put!
Znam da nije lako, i da te svaki put pomalo uništi, pogotovo jer se svaki put nadas, ali nemoj odustati pa koliko god imas imalo snage u sebi!

Da, cure ja putujem danas i jako sam uzbuđena bez obzira sto idem samo na dogovor...   :Very Happy:  nadam se lijepim vjestima, aiko strepim od nekih ruznih koje mi miže reci, ali ipak se nadam....

javim vam se povratno!

držte se sve cure  :Kiss:

----------


## Buba38

> Chilly, pravi si borac! nastavi takav i biti, jer možda bas sljedeci put bude onaj pravi put!
> Znam da nije lako, i da te svaki put pomalo uništi, pogotovo jer se svaki put nadas, ali nemoj odustati pa koliko god imas imalo snage u sebi!
> 
> Da, cure ja putujem danas i jako sam uzbuđena bez obzira sto idem samo na dogovor...   nadam se lijepim vjestima, aiko strepim od nekih ruznih koje mi miže reci, ali ipak se nadam....
> 
> javim vam se povratno!
> 
> držte se sve cure


Sretno i javi kako je prošlo,ne misli na ružno šta može bit misli pozitivno

----------


## sejla

Chilly, u tom slučaju vjerujem da će odobrenje proći i 2. put. Samo naravno treba prikupiti sve što traže. Drži se i samo hrabro naprijed  :Love:

----------


## Inesz

Chilly, sretno! 

Koliko postupaka ste imali s vlastitim stanicama na teret hzzo-a?

----------


## Chilly

Cure, hvala vam puuuuno na podršci ! Inesz- mislim da smo odradili pet. Smatraš da bi to moglo utjecati na njihovu odluku ? U svakom slučaju idemo, ako ne dobijemo odobrenje onda cemo o svom trošku sve. Malo sam se dala u razmisljanje sto bi jos mogla napraviti da povećamo šansu za uspjeh. Moj primarni problem je endometrioza, imonoloski sam ok- osim Hashimotovog koji je pod kontrolom. Mislila sam probati u ciklusu prije postupka histeroskopiju jos odraditi i biopsiju/scracthing endometrija ? Kaze moj MPO da  zapravo nema dokaza o učinkovitosti scracthing -a al da nema neželjenih nuspojava pa bi ja probala. I mislim da cu inzistirati na transferu blastocista drugi put. Imate jos neki prijedlog ?

----------


## Inesz

Chilly, ako ste iskoristili pravo na postupke prema zakonu iz 2012., mislim da neće odobriti trošak ponovnog postupka s doniranim stanicama.  :Sad:

----------


## elvi

Pozdrav,
evo i  mi smo se odlučili za potpomognutu u Češkoj. Suprug ima dijag. totalna azoo pa nemamo izbora nego donacija sperme. Kontaktirali smo PFC i dobili kordinatoricu. Obzirom da samo napravili pauzu  kad smo saznali dijagnoze, psihički nas dotuklo, svi nalazi su nam stariji od 6 mjeseci. Vjerojatno ste već pisale, ali zanima me gdje ste radili prve nalaze hormona?
One  2.-5. dan ciklusa: FSH, LH, estradiol, prolaktin, testosteron, TSH, fT3, fT4
-          Anti Mullerian Hormon (AMH), iz krvi, bilo kojeg dana ciklusa.
Te da li vam je trebala naruđba, da li se čeka  i da li uputnicu daje primarna ili ginekolog?
Obzirom da idemo na vlastiti trošak, bez HZZO nadam se da ćemo barem ove prve nalaze napraviti bez plaćanja.

----------


## AnnaBanana

Elvi,
ja sam zadnje nalaze hormaona radila na Vuk Vrhovcu. Par dana ranije sam ih nazvala sam ovaj broj telefona 01/2353-883 (zvati od 10-14h) i objasnila da ih moram raditi 2-5 dana ciklusa i teta me je redovno lijepo narucila, bez ikakvih problema, okvirno kada sam trebala imati mengu.
Prethodno sam joj uputnicu skenirala i dostavila. To je fakat prošlo bezbolno i bez živciranja. Uputnicu mi je dala ginekologica, a slala sam je putem maila na mail centralna.jedinica@kb-merkur.hr
Sve nalaze napravi u Hrvatskoj prije nego odes gore jer nema potrebe da ih gore plaćas, kada ti tu mogu ici na teret obveznog zdravstvenog...


Cure, evo da se i ja povratno javim, bila sam sam prvim konzultacijama - doktor TM je stvarno profesionalan i u redu. Dosta smo pricali, i nije mi htio davati nikakve sanse u postocima jer nije ni on siguran dok ne uzme uzorke sto će dobiti. 
Dogovor je da počnemo odmah sa sljedecim ciklusom. Objasnio mi je što trebam uzimati za stimuliranje hormona, i rekao da to mogu pratiti u Hrv, samo da 8. dan napravim ultrazvuk i odmah mu ga pošaljem, tako da ako bude dobar da se odmah kupim i dovezem gore da mi u roku od dan-dva može radiit punkciju. 
Nakon toga slijedi PGD analiza i onda ovisno o rezultatima da li će imati što vracati ili ne...
Iskustvo na konzultacijama je dobro...suprug i ja se nadamo, pa ćemo vidjeti što će biti.... ne zelim razmisljati drugacije. 
IVF komplet je 3000 eura + PDG za koji mi nije znao odmah reci cijenu jer se mora posavjtovati sa geneticarima, pa ce se naknadno javiti preko maila. Kao treba mu još nekakav dodatni materijal za mene koji inaće u većini slučajeva ne koriste pa bi to moglo jos dodatno koštati...
Uglavnom, rekla sam da se ne zelim zamarati sa cijenom, pa kolika god bila, samo da sve upali  :Very Happy: 
Novaca (banaka i kredita) će biti, samo da je zdravlja  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Htjela sam samo pitati  vezano za ovo sufiinanciranje preko HZZO-a... sada bi htjela napisati zahtjev. Napisala sam zamolbu i priložila Zahtjev i prijedlog za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo od svoje liječnice, nalaze i suglasnost da pristajem na uvjete poliklinike u koju idem. Kontala sam još staviti cjenik od poliklinike. 
Zanima me da li trebam još ista? 

Hvala svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Nadica

> Elvi,
> ja sam zadnje nalaze hormaona radila na Vuk Vrhovcu. Par dana ranije sam ih nazvala sam ovaj broj telefona 01/2353-883 (zvati od 10-14h) i objasnila da ih moram raditi 2-5 dana ciklusa i teta me je redovno lijepo narucila, bez ikakvih problema, okvirno kada sam trebala imati mengu.
> Prethodno sam joj uputnicu skenirala i dostavila. To je fakat prošlo bezbolno i bez živciranja. Uputnicu mi je dala ginekologica, a slala sam je putem maila na mail centralna.jedinica@kb-merkur.hr
> Sve nalaze napravi u Hrvatskoj prije nego odes gore jer nema potrebe da ih gore plaćas, kada ti tu mogu ici na teret obveznog zdravstvenog...
> 
> 
> Cure, evo da se i ja povratno javim, bila sam sam prvim konzultacijama - doktor TM je stvarno profesionalan i u redu. Dosta smo pricali, i nije mi htio davati nikakve sanse u postocima jer nije ni on siguran dok ne uzme uzorke sto će dobiti. 
> Dogovor je da počnemo odmah sa sljedecim ciklusom. Objasnio mi je što trebam uzimati za stimuliranje hormona, i rekao da to mogu pratiti u Hrv, samo da 8. dan napravim ultrazvuk i odmah mu ga pošaljem, tako da ako bude dobar da se odmah kupim i dovezem gore da mi u roku od dan-dva može radiit punkciju. 
> Nakon toga slijedi PGD analiza i onda ovisno o rezultatima da li će imati što vracati ili ne...
> ...



To što si priložila je ok. Ako imaš i cjenik, bilo bi dobro da i njega priložiš.
To pošalješ u HZZO, Margaretska i čekaš 2-3 tjedna...Ako ti do tada ništa ne jave, zovi ih i pitaj! Moraš malo biti dosadna i uporna!

----------


## elvi

AnnaBnana,
hvala na brzom odgovoru.   :Smile:

----------


## AnnaBanana

Nadice,
da li bas u Margaretsku? 
Zato sto sam na internetu vidjela da prema mjesetu stanovanja u područni ured HZZO-a moram podnijeti... Kako sam ja u N.Zagrebu, moj je u Remetincu....

----------


## Nadica

> Nadice,
> da li bas u Margaretsku? 
> Zato sto sam na internetu vidjela da prema mjesetu stanovanja u područni ured HZZO-a moram podnijeti... Kako sam ja u N.Zagrebu, moj je u Remetincu....


Ako tražiš povrat sredstava liječenja,prvo šalješ u ured u zg,margaretska. Tamo ti oni sve sređuju, šalju tiskanicu E112...A, tek kad se vratiš iz Praga,sve papire nosiš u područni ured gdje ti oni vraćaju troškove puta...ako su ti ovi iz zg odobrili.
Tako je nama sve išlo!

----------


## lulu79

AnnaBanana, i ja sam radila PGD u Pragu, mene je kostao 3800 € ( analiza 8 embrija), ukoliko je vise od 8 embrija, cijena je dodatnih 400€ po embriju. Sretno!

----------


## AnnaBanana

> Ako tražiš povrat sredstava liječenja,prvo šalješ u ured u zg,margaretska. Tamo ti oni sve sređuju, šalju tiskanicu E112...A, tek kad se vratiš iz Praga,sve papire nosiš u područni ured gdje ti oni vraćaju troškove puta...ako su ti ovi iz zg odobrili.
> Tako je nama sve išlo!


Nadice, divna si! 
hvala na ovoj informaciji! da nije bilo tebe, isla bi u pogrešan hzzo....
Jutros sam ostavila zahtjev u Margaretskoj! Držite fige!  :Smile:  
Namjerila sam ici u Prag na punkciju zadnji tjedan ožujka/prvi tjedan travnja, ovisno o ciklusu, i duboko se naaaadam da će se povratno javiti do tada  :Smile: 

Chilly, šta je s tvojim postupcima, jesi se raspitala dal možeš još ići?

----------


## Nadica

> Nadice, divna si! 
> hvala na ovoj informaciji! da nije bilo tebe, isla bi u pogrešan hzzo....
> Jutros sam ostavila zahtjev u Margaretskoj! Držite fige!  
> Namjerila sam ici u Prag na punkciju zadnji tjedan ožujka/prvi tjedan travnja, ovisno o ciklusu, i duboko se naaaadam da će se povratno javiti do tada 
> 
> Chilly, šta je s tvojim postupcima, jesi se raspitala dal možeš još ići?



Nema na čemu! Ako mogu bilo kako pomoći, tu sam!
Sačekaj 2 tjedna i zovi ih! Gnjavi,pitaj...vidi do gdje su ti stigli papiri...Nama su riješili za manje od mjesec dana, al tek nakon što su svi papiri bili ispravni.

----------


## AnnaBanana

Ma i mene ce zvati sto posto da nadopunim papire jer nisam rekla izričitu cijenu jer još čekam da mi jave..... uglavnom, veliki dio papirologije je iza mene  :Wink:  hehehehe

----------


## Chilly

AnnaBanana, odlučila sam pislati papire pa vidjeti sto ce biti. Nisam kud džihad sve prikupiti, u svakom slučaju javim ishod. Zbog posla smo odlučili ici u svibnju tako da stignemo dočekati rješenje. Ako je negativo, platit cemo sami. Tebi puuuuno sreće zelim !!!

----------


## Chilly

Sory, sad vidim da je moj mob odlučio samostalno korigirati malo moje rijeci .... Nikako da ugasim tu blesavu funkciju..... Javim sta se desilo s našim odobrenjem. Nitko mi nije ništa pisao vezano uz schraching/biopsiju endometrija -jel netko to radio, imate kakav info koji bi željeli podijeliti?

----------


## lina2

Pozdrav Chilly, 
ja sam prošli tjedan radila scretching u Betaplus, nekoliko dana prije menstruacije i sada sam u pripremi za fet. Mi inače idemo u PFC. Odlučila sam na svoju ruku budući da uvijek imamo super blastice, a ne lovi se.. Koštalo je 500,00kn (300 plus 200 konzultacije). Profesorica D. je bila super, malo boli nekoliko minuta, ali nije nepodnošljivo.

----------


## Chilly

Lina2, hvala na info.Ja se dogovorila isto tamo kod dr. R, ali bi ja napravila i histeroskopiju. Ne znam sto je problematika kod tebe, kod mene endometrioza, pa on smatra da nema potrebe za time jer bi maternica trebala biti ok, al ja bi radije napravila - pa da sam sigurna. Nadam se da ćete biti uspješni ovak put i da ce se ulovit i držati jedno devet mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Cure, dobila sam jos jednu dijagnozu - trombofiliju. Poslala sam sve nalaze u Pronatal i sad cekamo termin za konzultacije, nadam se ubrzo. Zanima me koliko vas ima iskustva s tim? Kakvi protokoli budu? Imam sto i jedno pitanje sada  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Rominka, žao mi je za još jednu dijagnozu, al opet s druge strane sjajno što se otkrilo jer ćeš dobivati terapiju i stvari će bit pod kontrolom. Držim fige za skorašnje konzultacije!!!

AnnaBanana i Chilly, sretno s hzzo-om!!!!

----------


## Rominka

Sejla, hvala. Malo me iznenadila ta trombofilij, ali ja ne bih bila ja da se nisam vec digla i krenula dalje. Pa u skladu s tim, danas su me zvali iz klinike i krajem mj putujemo na konzultacije, pregled i po lijekove. Prvotno je plan bio da se odrade skype konzultacije, ali su mi danas rekli da s obzirom na sve nase dijagnoze ipak ce biti potrebno odraditi konzultacije s pregledom, pa onda ukoliko je sve u redu krajem travnja poceti s protokolom. Nesto su mi natuknuli da je moguc dugi protokol. U svakom slucaju, upravo sam nam bukirala smjestaj za tu jednu ludu noc i to je to  :Smile:  let's go!!

----------


## Nadica

> Sejla, hvala. Malo me iznenadila ta trombofilij, ali ja ne bih bila ja da se nisam vec digla i krenula dalje. Pa u skladu s tim, danas su me zvali iz klinike i krajem mj putujemo na konzultacije, pregled i po lijekove. Prvotno je plan bio da se odrade skype konzultacije, ali su mi danas rekli da s obzirom na sve nase dijagnoze ipak ce biti potrebno odraditi konzultacije s pregledom, pa onda ukoliko je sve u redu krajem travnja poceti s protokolom. Nesto su mi natuknuli da je moguc dugi protokol. U svakom slucaju, upravo sam nam bukirala smjestaj za tu jednu ludu noc i to je to  let's go!!



Sretno Rominka! Bit će sve ok!

----------


## Rominka

Jedva cekam. Imam toliko pitanja. Rekla mi je koordinatorica da ce nas voditi sef klinike, dr. mayer ako sam dobro napisala. Pitanja su spremna, jos je samo preostalo otici  :Smile:  krajem travnja, pocetkom svibnja bi trebalo biti proljece u punom jeku .....nadam se...nadam se...
nadice, decko se smjestio i uziva sa svojom mamom  :Smile:  sad je red da svi svi skupa uzivate!

----------


## ivanais

Pozdrav svima!  Prvo puno srece svima u postupcima i neka budu uspjesni! Evo nakon 3 godine lutanja po nasim bolnicama doslo je vrijeme da se i mi uputimo u prag! Procitala sam vecinu postova ali svejedno imam mnogo pitanja pa da krenem. MM ima tesku oligoastehenozoospermiju i robertsonovu translokaciju 13-14, ja anovularni ciklusi i policisticne jajnike. Skupili smo misljenja urologa mm, mog mpo doktora i geneticatke da nam se preporuca pgd metoda. E pa moja pitanja su : koju polikliniku u prag odabrati? Planiramo predati zahtjev za financiranje od hzzo , zahtjev bi uputila geneticatka pa me zanima sto sve treba biti predano uz zahtjev ( osim misljenja da li nam treba potvrda o vanbracnoj zajednici, potvrda ili nesto od poliklinike u pragu itd.) Takoder da li hzzo finamcira cijeli postupak ili samo djelomicno iznos do 1000 eur kako sam vidjela na proslim postovima?

----------


## sejla

Draga ivanais, uz mišljenje genetičarke treba vam zahtjev za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo koje ispunjava gin spec mpo, te trebate ti i muž predati svoju liječničku dokumetaciju iz koje se vide dijagnoze. Hzzo nažalost više ne financira cijeli iznos.

----------


## Nadica

mikipika32, kako si? Mi se pratimo u samo koji dan razlike...Jesi bila na uzv? Znaš spol?

----------


## mikipika32

Dobro sam ali i dalje moram lezati/strogo mirovati ker mi je posteljica skroz dolje nisko. Nismo saznali spol. Idem 31.3 na ultrazvuk, tad cu biti 20tt kad se radi onaj veliki anatomy ultrazvuk. Kako si ti?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nadica

> Dobro sam ali i dalje moram lezati/strogo mirovati ker mi je posteljica skroz dolje nisko. Nismo saznali spol. Idem 31.3 na ultrazvuk, tad cu biti 20tt kad se radi onaj veliki anatomy ultrazvuk. Kako si ti?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mi ćemo onaj Uskrsni tjedan na anomaly, moramo još dogovoriti. Za sada sam ok. Bila u ponedjeljak kod svoje ginekologinje i vidjeli spol. Ne mirujem više toliko, al ni ne radim ništa posebno ( skuham, prošetam po stanu... ). Nemam baš snage, pa kad odemo do trgovine, dva dana spavam ko beba...Sve je to posljedica 2 mjeseca strogog mirovanja. Više nisam na terapiji, izbacili smo sve, osim vitamina...

----------


## mikipika32

Super draga  :Wink: ) Ja cu oko polako kako ce sve vise biti toploje lagano krenut u setnju. Osto sam malaksava od tog lezanja i nakon doktora sam gotova  :Wink:  Cujemo se  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Sve je dogovoreno, slijedecu ned putujemo na konzultacije, pregled i tada cu dobiti protokol, lijekove. Preostalo mi je jos jedno vadjenje krvi za stitnjacu i to je to. Barem se nadam se da je to to. Ne vjerujem da smo napokon nakon cetiri godine doslo tako blizu. Think pink zene  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Jeeeeej  :Very Happy:  Rominka veselim se s tobom, napokon je došao i tvoj red, bit će sada sve brzo  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 
Trudnice drage, držte nam se i čuvajte, uživajte u trbuščićima  :grouphug:

----------


## Nadica

Rominka, draga, sretno ti do neba! Držimo ti fige i mislimo na tebe!
Uskoro ćeš nam se i ti pridružiti s velikim stomačićem!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rominka

Kad vidim kako su nam se cure zaredale sva sam happy. Uzbudjeni smo zaista; stipkamo se i smijemo. Jos jesenas kad sam krenula komunicirati s PFCom i Pronatalom nisam se usudila nadati da cemo doci do pripreme, najvise zbog stitnjace. Ali sad, sad, joooj sad pucam od srece  :Smile:  predugo godina je iza nas u mpou, a samo jedan pokusaj. Nadam se da ce ovaj biti dobitni (uvijek se nadamo tome, zar ne).

----------


## AnnaBanana

Cure moje, nije me bilo neko vrijeme na forumu i sada čitam i drago mi je što se stvari odvijaju i što idemo naprijed!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Mene su trazili dodatno papire za HZZ-o i dostavila sam im prošli ponedjeljak.. Kako se jos povratno ne javljaju, iz Petrove su mi rekli da ne mogu ici na stimulaciju dok ne dobijem rješenje, tako da planirana stimulacija za sljedeci tjedan ce mi najvjerojatnije otpasti zbog naše učinkovite administracije, pa onda ću morati čekati sljedeći ciklus u travnju.
Malo sam tuzna jer sam bila bas psihički nabrijana za ovaj mjesec, ali dobro, nema veze, valjda tako treba da bude....

Rominka, sretno sljedeći tjedan! Samo hrabro naprijed! Javi se da te cujemo  :Very Happy:

----------


## AnnaBanana

Cure, molim vas vaše mišljenje vezano za stimulaciju - kako nisam upućena u detalje - da li je ok ici na stimulaciju preko zdravstvenog u našim bolnicama pa onda na punkciju u Prag ili možda i ovdje privatno raditi stimulaciju? 

Pitam jer se nakon jucerasnjeg iskustva da mi nista nisu rekli za stimulaciju, a na kraju i odgodili jer inzistiraju da imam od HZZo-a rješenje za Prag, bojim se da li ce me pratiti kako treba i reagirati. Oni su rekli da će davati doze kako su rekli iz Praga, ali mi je vazno da me prate i reagiraju ukoliko smatraju da je doze potrebno smanjiti ili povecati....
Do jucer sam bila ubijeđena da cu ici preko zdravstvenog na stimulacije, ali danas vec razmisljam jer se bojim hoce li mi to napraviti kako treba...kad vidim kako su nonšalantni i opušteni, dođe mi da im kosu počupam svima tamo...
sorrite cure, možda dizem paniku, ali moram   :Very Happy:

----------


## Rominka

Nisam sigurna jesam li te najbolje shvatila, ali ako ne ides u Prag do punkcije netko te mora voditi ovdje, odraditi folikulometrije. Na kraju krajeva trazit ce iz Praga da im javljas situaciju svaka dva dana/pa dan. Sponte si mozes sama davati, ili muz (meni muz daje jer mi je muka vise od tih sponta). Ne znam jesam li ti pomogla  :Smile:

----------


## AnnaBanana

Rominka, to je to  :Smile:  tako sam i mislila.... hvala  :Very Happy: 
Samo sam se malo prepala heheheh  :Wink:

----------


## Rominka

Anna ima da rasturimo sada kad napadnemo Cesku  :Smile:  hahaha nadam se da ce se svi javiti sa dobrim vijestima! Ja jos ne vjerujem da u ned putujemo, da smo tako blizu. Nakon cetiri godine....maaaa jooooj...uzbudjenje se blizi vrhuncu.

----------


## nina977

Pozdrav svima iz Praga,u ponedjeljak bila punkcija kod donorke i sad čekamo transfer u subotu.. :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Nina to su super vijesti  :Smile:  sad uzivajte u predivnom Pragu, super pivama i tortama (medovnik). Neka vam to bude medeni mjesec a na povratku kuci neka vas doceka srecica malena  :Smile:

----------


## mikipika32

Nina saljemo svi samo pozitivne vibre i molitve

----------


## nina977

Hvala curke :Kiss:

----------


## AnnaBanana

nina977, samo naprijed! samo pozitivno i nadaj se najboljem, i tako će i biti!   :Very Happy: 

Rominka, imaš pravo poharat cemo Prag! vjerujem da is uzbuđena, takva sam i ja bila prošli put kada sam išla smao na konzultacije heheheehhe Jedva čekam tu nedjelju da odes i da nam javiš lijepe vijesti!!!  :grouphug:

----------


## Rominka

Veseli me i to sto cemo proljece docekati u Ceskoj. Vjerujem da ce setnje po dvorcima, rijekama, prirodi biti pravi wellnes. A o pivovarama ne treba ni govoriti. Zapravo mi je sad najvece iznenadjenje koji cu protokol dobiti jer su spominjali i dugi. U pon cemo biti pametniji i onda mozemo poceti planirati. 
Nina jos malo <3

----------


## Rominka

Pa da ne bi popi*dila sada. Umjesto u ned ja dobijem sada....grrrrrr poslala sam mail i sad cekam da vidim. Iako znam
sto ce reci, slijedeci ciklus. Ma poludit cu. Inace sam tocna k'o svicarski sat a sad mi urani...aaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Sad:

----------


## AnnaBanana

ajooooj...  :Crying or Very sad:  pošalji i dokotoru i koordinatorici mail da ga vide cim prije!!! 
to ti je od uzbuđenja - sto posto!!

----------


## Rominka

Super su ekipa, nema sto! Zvala me Ljiljana i sutra u 11 moramo biti u klinici, primit ce nas  :Smile:  sad sam zvala i hotel i prebacila rezervaciju na sutra. Malo ce biti naporno nocas, ali znam da ce se isplatiti!

----------


## mikipika32

Sretan put i samo polako  :Wink:  Bitno da sretno stignete  :Wink:  Jao kako izbudljivo  :Wink:  Javi svakako kako je proslo i drzimo fige da bude sve super  :Wink:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

E pa ovako....stigli, nasli i kliniku i hotel bez problema, i kaze mm ajmo mi odmah danas sa stimulacijom ako bude sve u redu....i tako  sam se ja vec dva puta piknula danas  :Smile:  za desetak dana smo nazad i nadamo se najboljem!

----------


## nina977

Rominka ,pa to su super vijesti  :Smile: ..Samo naprjed !!!

----------


## Rominka

Nina, nisam bila spremna na ovo. Iznenadilo me, iako znam da je ovo sad naj naj kad je vec situacija na pregledu bila super. Jako je bio zadovoljan i on je predlozio da ne gubimo ovaj ciklus. A ovaj moj hahar je odmah k'o iz topa rekao ma daaa. I eto me  :Smile:

----------


## mikipika32

Super Rominka  :Wink: ))) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nadica

Rominka superrrr!!! Držimo fige za sretan nastavak!  :fige:

----------


## Rominka

Hvala cure  :Smile:  evo stigli smo kuci i moram priznati da smo jako zadovoljni. Dosli smo taman na vrijeme u kliniku, ispunili formulare i primili su nas u 11:30 a bili smo gotovi u 13:30. Prvo smo imali razgovor sa doktorom, pogledao je sve, ali bas sve nalaze od prvog dana kad smo saznali za dijagnozu. Posebnu paznju je obratio na moje nalaze hormona kroz sve ove godine. Postavio je i puno pitanja, obiteljske anamneze. Zatim me pregledao i nastavio razgovor dalje. Obrazlozio zasto se odlucio na protokol (gonal pen 300 za pocetak, pa na 200 kasnije, cetrotide, prednison I fraxiparine) kakav je i sto smatra da moze iz toga dobiti. A kad je zavrsio s tim zatrazio je nasa pitanja i na svako je detaljno odgovorio. Zatim je predlozio da startamo ovaj mjesec sa stimulacijom (koja ce biti 13 dana, a prvi put je bila 9) jer da je situacija super. Poslusali smo ga i eto, sad cemo se pripremiti u ovih desetak dana i opet se vracamo u Budejovice. Naravno da se nadamo najboljem. Posebno bih voljela i bolju reakciju na stimulaciju, no otom potom.

----------


## sejla

Bravo Rominka  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## AnnaBanana

ajme Rominka, ovo je kao da gledam film pravo napeto heheheheh  :Very Happy:  Nisam stigla na net preko vikend i dočeka me pravi scenarij  :Wink: 
Svaka cast, dobro ste to odradili - ekspresno i efikasno - što je najbolje  :Very Happy: 

Rominka, poslati cu ti privatnu poruku pa baci pogled!  :Wink:

----------


## Rominka

Cure moje, ne spavam od petka. Sve mi se nekako brzo odigralo, a sad moram rijesiti sve za anesteziju pa trcim cijeli dan jucer i danas, sutra prvi uzv i internist....ne znam kakvo je vrijeme kod vas ali kod mene je kisno, oblacno, i glava mi puca, boli katastrofa. 
Anna situacija kod tebe? 
Sejla, jucer sam te ogovarala s jednom rodicom nasom  :Smile:  pa kad ces na fet? 
Nadice i Mikapika necete vise biti same, sad cete dobiti drustva puno  :Smile:  proljetnih trudnica!

----------


## Nadica

> Cure moje, ne spavam od petka. Sve mi se nekako brzo odigralo, a sad moram rijesiti sve za anesteziju pa trcim cijeli dan jucer i danas, sutra prvi uzv i internist....ne znam kakvo je vrijeme kod vas ali kod mene je kisno, oblacno, i glava mi puca, boli katastrofa. 
> Anna situacija kod tebe? 
> Sejla, jucer sam te ogovarala s jednom rodicom nasom  pa kad ces na fet? 
> Nadice i Mikapika necete vise biti same, sad cete dobiti drustva puno  proljetnih trudnica!


Rominka, sve to nespavanje je posljedica postupka...Al, neka! Sve se to zaboravi!
Baš mi je drago da će nas još biti!
Eto, moje malo čudo mi se polako javlja, danas je baš poprilično aktivan. Ušli smo u 19 tt i sve ide za sad ok...Želim ti od srca, kao i svima ostalima da ovo bude plodno proljeće!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kia

Evo mene opet ovdje među vama.

Pozdrav Rominki ona je moja stara suborka još iz doba prije nego smo saznale za dijagnozu.

Naša "divljakuša" uskoro puni 4 god i mi smo poželili još jednu bebu  :Heart: . Ovo je bio naš zadnji postupak  :Sad: . Iskoristili smo sav smrznuti materijal MM, nemamo love i naša država mi tu puno ne pomaže, a osim toga uskoro punim 40 god. tako da sam odlučila da je to to od nas, pa sad što bude. Stimulirana sam sa 10 gonala i dobili smo 4 JS. Postupak je bio u četvrtak, sad čekam. Ne osjećam se trudno, iako nisam ni prvi puta  :Razz: 

Sretno svima, u Pragu je prava ekipa.

----------


## Rominka

Kia draga, tako je lijepo citati te  :Smile:  zelim tinsvu srecu u ovom postupku! Bit cemo proljetne trudnice  :Wink:  mi nazalost idemo o svom trosku, kazem nazalost jer je financijsko opterecenje, ali je i na srecu jer ne zelim gubiti vrijeme po nasim klinikama da bi nam odobrili 1000€. Na kraju nas ispadne manje nego prvi put sto mi je malo i cudno, ali eto.

----------


## Thisted

Pozdrav svima koji svoju srecu traze u Pragu.
Moja se rodila pre neki dan, konacno smo kuci. UZIVAMO

----------


## sejla

Draga kia, sjećam se tvojih postova i baš me vesele novosti  :Very Happy:  Sretno za bracu/seku vašoj curici  :Heart: 

Thisted draga, čestitke i ovdje  :Very Happy:   :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Rominka

> Pozdrav svima koji svoju srecu traze u Pragu.
> Moja se rodila pre neki dan, konacno smo kuci. UZIVAMO


Prepreprepredivno <3 cestitke malenoj princezi i mami i tati! 
Ovo su najljepse vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## uporni

ja i suprug s borimo vec 5 god s neplodnošću, 5 puta smo bili u potpomognutim al nismo uspjeli, odlucili smo se za prag, jer ja imam nizak amh,jer nas doktor ne mjenja nista,
 ako neko moze da mi odgovori kako ide taj proces u pragu, dali se vade novi nalazi svi, kako ide sam proces kad preuzmes protokol, i jel prontal naljbolji ili? hvala cure unaprijed..

----------


## AnnaBanana

Bravo Thisted! zavidim vam na uzivanju  :Wink:  heheheeh salim se, samo uzivajte, zsaluzili ste  :Very Happy: 

Uporni, najbolje ti je da se javis mailom u Prag. 
Meni je moja dokotrica u Hrv dala uputnice da izvadim osnovne nalaze (hormoni, spermiogram,kariogram, krv...i sl). 
Njih sam skenirala i dostavila u Prag. Onda su me zvali da bi bilo dobro da dodjem na konzultacije i upoznam polikliniku. Ja dosla, doktor u Pragu mi dao napismeno kolicine lijekova za stimulaciju, i nju planiram odraditi u Hrv preko socijalnog. Da ne placam bezveze kada na to imam pravo.... Ako ti trebaju još neki nalazi doktor u Pragu ce ti reci koji, pa ih možes izvaditi prije postupka....

Naravno, saljes zamolbu prema HZZO-u ako zelis da ti se refundira dio novaca. Temeljni dokumnt u toj zamolibi je tiskanica koju ti daje doktorica "zahtjev za lijecenjem u inozemstvu" ili tako nesto....  i priložiš molbu i kopiju nalaza. i onda cekas...ja cekam evo vec 4.-ti tjedan....  :Undecided: 

Ovo sam ti napisala na brzinu, što sam ja radila, ali kada krenes, svi ce te upucivaiti tamo gdje trebas ici... ali ako te bas nesto točno zanima pitaj  :Smile: 

i Sretno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## uporni

hvala na odgovoru i sretno i tebi!!!

----------


## sejla

*Uporni*, dobrodošla!
Pošalji mail objema klinikama, pa ćete vidjeti čiji vam uvjeti bolje odgovaraju i tko vam je u komunikaciji `bolje sjeo´. Stvarno odlučuju nijanse jer su obje klinike vrhunske, tako da nema `lošeg odabira´.
Što se tiče hzzo-a, on refundira dio troškova u slučaju da idete na donaciju.
Ako trebaš dodatna iskustva o donaciji ili biločemu, slobodno piši ovdje ili na mail u potpisu  :Smile:  Sretno!!!!
* 
AnnaBanana*, nadam se da će odobrenje brzo doći, ali nažalost ne čudi me jer smo mi naše čekali oko 2 mj  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Rominka

Anna nemoj zaboraviti da do jucer RH nije imala proracun - sve je bilo stopirano jos u studenom, tu govorim o svemu sto je islo islo iz drz. blagajne. Slucajno sam u tome, i rijesavam nesto od prosinca medjutim tek sada je pokrenuto, a naravno da imaju masu toga sada za odraditi. Ti budi uporna i zovi. I bude to sad  :Smile:

----------


## AnnaBanana

da Rominka...uopće nisam razmisljala da proračun nije odobren... a sto je najgore - radim u drž. upravi  :Smile:  uglavnom, plaćanja iz proračuna idu od petka, pa se nadam da ce onda sve sjesti na svoje mjesto.
Dati cu im fore jos tjedan dana, a onda zovem krajem ljedeceg tjedna....
Ovaj ciklus sam propustila - nedam i sljedeci  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nadica

Cure, sretno! I ne odustajte! Samo upornost vas čini pobjednicama! 
Mi sutra idemo na anomaly...vidjeti našu srećicu! I, jako,jako se veselimo...  :Heart:

----------


## kia

Hvala vam cure na lijepim željama  :grouphug: 

Svima koje još nisu ostvarile svoj san želim  puuunooooo puuuuno uspjeha,sreće i snage  :Heart:  i nedajte se, upornost i nema odustajanja. , 


... i drago mi je vidjeti da nas ima svakim danom sve više koje smo svoju sreću pronašle u Pragu  :Kiss:

----------


## kia

Rominka sad tek čitam, pa ti skoro putuješ natrag. Bravo držat ću ti fige i na rukama i na nogama.

Sretno

----------


## Rominka

kia, da za koji dan putujemo. bila sam planirala stimulaciju tek krajem aprila, no muž me preduhitrio  :Smile:  kad smo otišli na pregled odmah smo počeli sa stimulacijom i eto sad sam u iščekivanju. iako, moram priznati da sam očekivala bolju reakciju. startali smo sa većom dozom, a jučer na uzv samo 5 js  :Sad:  i još sam se uz to prehladila, neku temperaturicu imam, šmrkava sam ....i ne vidim baš da je to sve skupa idealno za ovaj postupak.

----------


## kia

Rominka, meni to ne izgleda loše. Tempica i šmrkavost će proći taman kad bude trebalo.
Bitno je da tih 5 bude kvalitetno i da dobijete 5 embrija pa će biti i za FET. Moj dobitni postupak je bio 6 JS i 6 embrija i mala se primila iz FET-a.

Glavu gore i go, go go  :Trči:

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka, meni to ne izgleda loše. Tempica i šmrkavost će proći taman kad bude trebalo.
> Bitno je da tih 5 bude kvalitetno i da dobijete 5 embrija pa će biti i za FET. Moj dobitni postupak je bio 6 JS i 6 embrija i mala se primila iz FET-a.
> 
> Glavu gore i go, go go


nadama se, nadam se, jako se nadam! evo me danas baš ležim, i pod dekicom više spavam nego gledam. voljela bih da imamo koji embrij za zaledit, ali otom potom. još koji dan pa ćemoi sve znati.

----------


## Inesz

Za žene bez partnera koje se zanimaju za mpo u Češkoj http://www.radio.cz/en/section/curra...r-single-women

----------


## Rominka

Evo mene s jednim malo bedastim pitanjem  :Smile:  u ned se mijenja sat. Kako si onda dajem gonale, po novom vremenu ili starom?! Malo sam zbunjena. I druga stvar koja me brine...imala sam temp, dobila sam lupocet, prehladjena sam...na caju sam, aqua marisu za nos, ali sam bas koma...koliko to moze imati utjecaja na stimulaciju?  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

Ja se uvijek sjetim naše Mare157... Ona je bila zakurila satemperaturom i kašljanjem, kihanjem taman pred punkciju, ipak joj je napravljen ET ali već 2.dpp i sad joj taj mali vragolan uljepšava svaki dan  :Smile:  Ajme, pa ja i rimu skladam heheee 
Za gonale, pomakni na pola sata i sutra se vrati u isto vrijeme. Sat vremena gore-dole ne igra ulogu. No sikiriki! :Heart: 
Sretno do neba!

----------


## Rominka

Snekice, smirilo se malo, pa je i meni malo lakse. Ovaj put smo dozivjeli svakakve situacije  :Smile:  jucer me m pikne i pocne curkati lijek iz mene...s meni panika odmah. Ali draga nasa lasta odmah smiri situaciju. Jos sam malo smrkava, ali danas je super kako mi je bilo. Blizimo se odlasku iiii...smijem li uopce reci na glas da imam dobar feeling?! Hm...

----------


## Rominka

Eeee, da nam ne bude dosadno do zadnjeg dana situacija na situaciju  :Smile:  odlucili su produziti mi stimulaciju i na sutra (a nemam gonala vise), i sutra ide stoperica i u ut putujemo. U sri u 8 aspiracija i to je to. Jutros smo obavili uzv i od onog mog jada neki dan danas ih je 10 komada!!! Kaze dr "imas cijelu momcad"...laknulo mi je. Ali, kako je ned, kako je uskrs naravno da doci do gonala je bila lutrija. U puli u bolnici ih nema, u apoteci nema, u rijeci nema i tek one najmanje doze sam pronasla u zg. Digli smo na noge ekipu i uz pomoc dr uspjela sam naruciti i nocas gonal putuje k meni. Ono sto mi trenutno najbitnije jest da smo uspjeli dobiti 10 folikula. Nadam se da ce i kvaliteta biti zadovoljavajuca. Leptirici mi rade u stomaku i bas sam napeta sada  :Smile:

----------


## angel 1

Sretno i držim fige !

----------


## kia

Rominka nemas pojma koliko si.me razveselila. Od srca ti zelim puuuuuno srece i puuuuno kvalitetnih bebica da poslije ove mozes po bracu ili seku.
...i ne zaboravi, uzivajte u Pragu, mi smo oba puta, i evo oba puta dobitna. Sigurna sam da se i bebicama svidjalo pa su se pitrudile ostati. Prag ti je sad krasan, evo mi smo se vratili proslu nedjelju.

... inace sapnut cu vam jednu tajnu. Jucer ujutro sam pipiskila +. Cijeli dan nisam mogla doci k sebi od shoka. Stvarno ovo nisam ocekivala, ali stvarno. Sadme peru paranoje, zasto tako rano plus, jel to ok,mozda je greska na testu, koliko ih se onda uhvatilo kad je 11 dpp pozitivan test. Hebate mene nikako zadovoljit

----------


## Rominka

Ajme Kia  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  gdje ces ljepse vijesti od ovih!!!! Ti si moja lastavica ovog proljeca  :Smile:  kad vadis krv? Ovo je bio Fet zar ne? 
Malo me istresiro sve, ali sretna sam da imamo 10 folikula, zaista. Sad samo preostaje nadati se da ce kvaliteta biti dobra. 
Znas, stalno pratimo vremensku prognozu i nadamo se lijepom vremenu narednih 10ak dana. I koliko vidim proljece je pocelo, a proljece uz Vltavu, dvorce, prirodu - jedva cekam. Bit ce to medeni mjesec  :Smile:  moram priznati da mi se svidja sto smo u manjem gradu ovaj put, nekako je tempo lezerniji, a cini mi se da mi bas to treba sada. Sutra ujutro krecemooooo, ali kako cu vas sve pratiti i otamo, molila bih da postate kako stvari napreduju, ti Kia posebno sada! 
Mikapika i Nadice dajte nam koju vijesticu  :Smile:

----------


## Nadica

Kao prvo, sretan Uskrs svima!

Kia, to je to! Držim fige za veeeeeliku betu!
Rominka, vibram na najjače da sve bude ok!

Kod nas je sve ok! Bili u petak na anomaly. Sve je ok. Dečko nam raste, sad je 17 cm i 309g. Danas sam punih 19tt, još tjedan pa smo na pola! Ajme, prije nekoliko mjeseci mislila sam da mogu o tome samo sanjati, a sada...Žene, presretni smo!

E, sad...Prag...Mi uopće nismo uživali tamo...Mislim, Prag je predivan, ima se što vidjeti, ali...Mi smo došli petkom, loše vrijeme, mi umorni od uzbuđenja i prepuni upitnika iznad glave...Subota u klinici...I onda 5 dana do transfera...Dan nam se svodio na doručak...čekanje kad ćemo do grada na ručak i spavanje....Samo 2 puta, dva dana smo otišli malo prošetati i vidjeti grad. Jednostavno, nismo mogli, nije nam se išlo, nismo se mogli opustiti i uživati! A, vjerujte, inače obožavamo obilaske gradova, putovanja, nova mjesta...Jedva dočekali četvrtak, transfer i da se zatvorimo u sobu slijedećih 2 dana i krenemo kući...Rijetko nakon svega i pričamo o Pragu...Jednostavno, tako je kod nas...
Sad samo pričamo o našem dečkiću, našoj ljubavi. Razmišljamo o sređivanju sobice, krevetiću, robici...Zamišljamo kako će izgledati! A, izgleda savršeno, takav maleni na uzv! A, svakome je njegova bebica savršena, zar ne??!! Sad ga već osjetim, lupka me! Čekam da ga i tata osjeti, jer to je tako predivan osjećaj!
Oprostite na malo dužem postu...Uhvatilo me pisanje...Valjda hormoni čine svoje...

----------


## kia

> Ajme Kia  gdje ces ljepse vijesti od ovih!!!! Ti si moja lastavica ovog proljeca kad vadis krv? Ovo je bio Fet zar ne? 
> Malo me istresiro sve, ali sretna sam da imamo 10 folikula, zaista. Sad samo preostaje nadati se da ce kvaliteta biti dobra. 
> Znas, stalno pratimo vremensku prognozu i nadamo se lijepom vremenu narednih 10ak dana. I koliko vidim proljece je pocelo, a proljece uz Vltavu, dvorce, prirodu - jedva cekam. Bit ce to medeni mjesec  moram priznati da mi se svidja sto smo u manjem gradu ovaj put, nekako je tempo lezerniji, a cini mi se da mi bas to treba sada. Sutra ujutro krecemooooo, ali kako cu vas sve pratiti i otamo, molila bih da postate kako stvari napreduju, ti Kia posebno sada! 
> Mikapika i Nadice dajte nam koju vijesticu


Hvala na cestitkama. Dalek je jos put ali se nadam da ce sve bit ok.
Sretan put i obavezno se javljaj, pratit cu svaki dan da vidim sta ima novo. Pizuri cekam te da mi se pridruzis  :Smile: 
.... nije bio FET nego normaln postupak, trazila sam slabustimulaciju jer nisam htjela nista zamrzavat. Odlucila sam da mi je ovo zadnje. Bila 3 miceka, e sad.....

----------


## sejla

kia, bravo za plusić, baš sam se razveselila  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Ma mora biti sve super do kraja  :Heart: 

Romi, sretan put, i ima da nam i ti vrlo skoro objaviš plusić/beturinu  :Wink:

----------


## Rominka

Cure, samo kratko prije nego predjemo granicu  :Smile:  krenuli smo, sutra ujutro u 8 je aspiracija pa se cujemo nakon toga!! Jeeeejjjjjj  :Smile:  happy! Happy!

----------


## AnnaBanana

Ajme Rominka, prekrasne vijesti!!!! držimo fige da sve dobro prođe i da se vratite još sretniji  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Bravooooooo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kia

Rominka sretno  :Heart:  čekamo informacije.


... beta danas 118,70  :Bouncing:  još ne vjerujem.

----------


## uporni

ej cure ja sam pisala objema klinikama email, ali ni jedna mi nije odgovorila, samo me zanima da li znate koliko treba dugo cekat odg, ili bi bilo bolje zovnut ih direktno?

----------


## nina977

Kia,čestitam na lijepoj beti ,samo tako dalje :Smile: 

Rominka,sretan put i držim palčeve ..

Kod mene nažalost nema dobrih vijesti,10 dnt test negativan  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nadica

> Rominka sretno  čekamo informacije.
> 
> 
> ... beta danas 118,70  još ne vjerujem.



Super beta!! Čekamo duplanje!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kia

Nina  :Love:  žao mi je, ali nažalost i sama znaš da u ovom našem "businessu" treba jaaaako puno upornosti, snage i strpljenja. I kad dočekamo toliko željeni + otvaraju se neke nove paranoje.... Meni je sve to hebena igra živaca.

Uporni - javit će se. Neki koordinatori se javljaju brže neki ne. Ja osobno sam imala jako loše iskustvo sa D. Vignjević. Ta se nije javljala nikako. U PFC-u je sad koordinatorica Ksenija Medved i javlja se isti dan.

Rominka - nadam se da je sve super prošlo, i čekamo vijesti....

... ja popodne ponovno vadim betu. Ne moram ni pisati da već sad imam proljev  :Razz:

----------


## Rominka

Samo na brzinu...proslo je. Od 10 folikula 1 prazan, 4 zrele js, 5 su na dozrijevanju (sto god to znacilo). Moram priznati da sam ocekivala bolje. No, sto je tu je. Boli me, malo krvarim, ma boli me onako fajn. Strogo lezanje danas, do sad sam spavala, puno puno vode i h 19 im se moram javiti kakva je situacija. A sad dalje na spavanje  :Smile:  
nina, bas mi je zao! Ne daj se <3

----------


## kia

Rominka bravo ovo cekam cijeli dan. Dobro je to  :Wink: 
odmaraj i javljaj novosti.

....kod mene beta danas popodne 255,40

----------


## Nadica

Rominka, bit će to ok! Bitna je jedna kvalitetna stanica!! Odmaraj i čuvaj se!

Kia, čestitam! Dobro došla među nas trudnice!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sejla

nina, žao mi je  :Love: 

kia, bravo za duplanje bete  :Very Happy:  

uporni, jesu se javili?  :fige:  da, treba im ponekad, ovisi kako za što, a budući da ti tek šalješ nalaze za inicijalni dogovor vjerojatno prvo čekaju mišljenja liječnika. Meni su prije dva tj odgovarali isti ili idući dan. Javi  :Smile: 

Rominka, ma bude to dovoljno, samo nek se nastave lijepo razvijati  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Nina, grlim, kakav je plan
Romi, navijamo
Kia, cestitam

----------


## Rominka

Noc je prosla, u bolovima. Lose sam spavala, ali valjda ce danas biti bolje. Ne znam zasto me tako boli ovaj put. Nacelno smo dogovorili u pon transfer, znaci 5 dan sto me neizmjerno veseli, naravno ako uspijemo doci do tada. Rekli su nam javljati svaki dan kako napreduju, ali mi smo danas odlucili iskoristiti lijepo vrijeme (predivno je) i otici u jednu setnju uz Vltavu

----------


## AnnaBanana

Uzivajte Rominka!!1 opusti se! svi smo uz tebe i navijamo  :Very Happy:

----------


## kia

Rominka  :Klap:  ma suuuper. Bit će bolje samo se čuvaj hiperstimulacije.  Polako, najbolnije je iza tebe.
Uživaj i javljaj nam se  :Heart:

----------


## uporni

> Noc je prosla, u bolovima. Lose sam spavala, ali valjda ce danas biti bolje. Ne znam zasto me tako boli ovaj put. Nacelno smo dogovorili u pon transfer, znaci 5 dan sto me neizmjerno veseli, naravno ako uspijemo doci do tada. Rekli su nam javljati svaki dan kako napreduju, ali mi smo danas odlucili iskoristiti lijepo vrijeme (predivno je) i otici u jednu setnju uz Vltavu


drzim fige da sve bude uredu, a vjerujem da hoce. :Very Happy: 
meni su se javili, samo moram ponovit hormone, pošto su dosta stari, danas sam ih vadila, pa cim to dobijem saljem, pa cemo vidjet sta nam vise odgovara koja klinika, al mislim da ce biti Pronatal... malo me je strah ovako kako ce ici folikumetrija kod nas, pošto sam iz BiH al valjda bude dobro...

----------


## Rominka

Evo da se javim malo  :Smile:  u pon u podne i po je transfer. Stali smo u pet na 3 embrija, a kakva je sad situacija ne znam. Jucer sam se prvi put digla i izasla iz sobe. Otisli smo do Ceskog Krumlova u obilazak grada i setnju. Danas smo isto malo setali. Jos me bolucka, ali ni blizu kao protekle dane. No sto je tu je  :Smile:

----------


## Nadica

> Evo da se javim malo  u pon u podne i po je transfer. Stali smo u pet na 3 embrija, a kakva je sad situacija ne znam. Jucer sam se prvi put digla i izasla iz sobe. Otisli smo do Ceskog Krumlova u obilazak grada i setnju. Danas smo isto malo setali. Jos me bolucka, ali ni blizu kao protekle dane. No sto je tu je



Rominka! Od srca ti želim da imaš barem 2 dobre blastice i da sutra sve bude super! Svakako nam se javi kako je prošlo! A ovo što bolucka...vjeruj, sve ćeš to zaboraviti, kad malci budu u tvojem trbuhu i kad testić bude pozitivan!  :grouphug:

----------


## kia

Rominka, super jedva čekam da nam se javiš. Vjerujem da će sve biti super, ma mooooora  :Heart: 

Kako to da su te tako iskasapili na punkciji. Ja sam poslije punkcije (10 kom) isti dan lamatala po gradu, niš me nije bolilo

----------


## Rominka

Trta me hvata cure. Jos malo pa idemo do klinike. Ne znam koja je praksa, koliko vracaju. Malo me strah da vrate dvije blastice, a opet...nisam pametna. Ne znam. 
Kia, stvarno ne znam sto se dogodilo. Jajnike jos osjecam koliki su. Po svemu bih rekla da je mozda blaga hiper, ali ne znam. Nisam dizala paniku jer sam zaista lezala (jer nista drugo nisam ni mogla), pila puno tekucine. Recimo da je proslo. Jos ne mogu puno setati, ali se zavrtimo do trgovine i po trgu i nazad u hotel.

----------


## vatra86

Rominka pratim te jos od one Pulske kave davnih dana ... Zelim ti svu srecu!!

----------


## keti10

Pozdrav cure, evo mi idući tjedan prvi put putujemo u Češku - Pronatal. Nakon niza neuspjelih pokušaja u Petrovoj nadamo se čudu u Pragu!

----------


## Nadica

> Pozdrav cure, evo mi idući tjedan prvi put putujemo u Češku - Pronatal. Nakon niza neuspjelih pokušaja u Petrovoj nadamo se čudu u Pragu!


Sretno do neba!
Idete na konzultacije ili ...?

----------


## Rominka

Od svega ostala su nam dva embrija, izmedju morule i blastice...bit ce prijenos oba. Moram priznati da sam razocarana reakcijom  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

Rominka, sretno i da nas za dva tjedna obraduješ! <3

----------


## Nadica

> Od svega ostala su nam dva embrija, izmedju morule i blastice...bit ce prijenos oba. Moram priznati da sam razocarana reakcijom


Malo razočaravajuće, ali...Glavu gore! I ova dva su super! Držimo ti fige i mislimo svi na tebe!

----------


## keti10

> Sretno do neba!
> Idete na konzultacije ili ...?


Nadice,  idemo na prve konzultacije. Već me lagano hvata nervoza želuca! Hvala Bogu na ovom forumu da se malo možemo izjadati!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## AnnaBanana

> Malo razočaravajuće, ali...Glavu gore! I ova dva su super! Držimo ti fige i mislimo svi na tebe!


Rominka, žao mi je što nije bilo više, ali jos postoji nada... jos malo izdrži ovu neizvjesnost i nadaj se!!! Nemoj se dati obeshrabiti - svi smo uz tebe!  :grouphug:

----------


## AnnaBanana

> Nadice,  idemo na prve konzultacije. Već me lagano hvata nervoza želuca! Hvala Bogu na ovom forumu da se malo možemo izjadati!


Keti10, znam kako se osjećaš, tako sam  i ja prije mjesec dana kada sam isla na prve konzultacije u Pronatal...
Drži se, prava borba tek slijedi!

Ja jos cekam odobrenje od HZZO-a. Papire predala 26. veljače i do danas nisam zaprimila rjesenje.
Insajderskim informacijama sam saznala da mi je zahtjev pozitivno rješen u roku od 5 dana, ali da od tada pravna služba nije u stanju izraditi rješenje. 
Danas sam ih zvala i svasta rekla, pa su rekli dostaviti do kraja tjedna... zivjela uspješna administracija i nasa birokracija  :Raspa:  :Confused:  :jutro:

----------


## Nadica

> Keti10, znam kako se osjećaš, tako sam  i ja prije mjesec dana kada sam isla na prve konzultacije u Pronatal...
> Drži se, prava borba tek slijedi!
> 
> Ja jos cekam odobrenje od HZZO-a. Papire predala 26. veljače i do danas nisam zaprimila rjesenje.
> Insajderskim informacijama sam saznala da mi je zahtjev pozitivno rješen u roku od 5 dana, ali da od tada pravna služba nije u stanju izraditi rješenje. 
> Danas sam ih zvala i svasta rekla, pa su rekli dostaviti do kraja tjedna... zivjela uspješna administracija i nasa birokracija



Samo budi uporna! Moraš ih zvati, gnjaviti, svađati se! Vjeruj, sve smo mi to prošli i nije lako!

----------


## kia

Rominka, steta sto ih je malo, a sto kazu zasto? Od srca ti zelim da nam javis lijepe vijesti za 2 tjedna. Ako se oba odluce ostati nece ti ni trebati smrzlici 
sretno svima koji se spremaju u Prag. Kad jednom krenete s konzultacijama i postupkom sve ide puuuuuno brze nego u HR

----------


## sejla

Romi, šteta što nema za zamrznuti, ali neka su ova dva kvalitetna i neka se oba prime  :Heart:   :Heart:  čekamo s tobom  :Love: 

keti, drži se i sretno  :Very Happy:  

svima  :grouphug:

----------


## kiki30

Rominka sretno !! 
Evo ja sam danas tocno 23 tt .na ulz sve ok osim c.kanala koji je malo skracen ( 37 mm ) pa vise mirujem.vec me sve i boli od lezanja.
Bebo se javlja al ima tako duge pauze prodjr dan da jedva osjetim i odmah me panika..
Nadam se da ce uskoro pocet jaci udarci pa da se malo i opustim  :Smile:

----------


## Nadica

> Rominka sretno !! 
> Evo ja sam danas tocno 23 tt .na ulz sve ok osim c.kanala koji je malo skracen ( 37 mm ) pa vise mirujem.vec me sve i boli od lezanja.
> Bebo se javlja al ima tako duge pauze prodjr dan da jedva osjetim i odmah me panika..
> Nadam se da ce uskoro pocet jaci udarci pa da se malo i opustim



Bravo kiki30!
Ja sam danas ušla u 21 tt. Naš dečkić je turbo aktivan. Stalno lupka i kao da se okreće. Sad ga već i tata polako osjeti.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

bravo za aktivnog dečka  :Very Happy:  
mi neznamo još spol ...za dva tj imam ulz pa ćemo vidjet ako se bude pokazalo
a joj moj bebo je nježan hehe  ja bi da me malo više lupka..nadam se da će uskoro

----------


## Nadica

> bravo za aktivnog dečka  
> mi neznamo još spol ...za dva tj imam ulz pa ćemo vidjet ako se bude pokazalo
> a joj moj bebo je nježan hehe  ja bi da me malo više lupka..nadam se da će uskoro



Probaj 45 min prije ultrazvuka pojesti čokoladu, tj.nešto slatko. Vjeruj mi, pomaže! Kad sam to napravila, na uzv se vidio spol...Ja od tad to prakticiram!  :Embarassed:

----------


## kiki30

Da da  cula sam to..svakako cu probati  :Smile:  
Javim ako je djelovalo hihi
Uzivaj u lupkanju   :Kiss:

----------


## AnnaBanana

Cure cestitam na lupkanju  :Very Happy:  heheheh neka vas lupkaju skroz do kraja - zasluzile ste  :Wink: 

Rominka kako si nam ti?  :Kiss:

----------


## uporni

Ej cure dobila sam odg, da ce mi trebat dugi protokol sa visokim dozama hmg hormona, a ja ima nizak AMH pa me stah kako ce to uspjet jel netko bio od vas u ovakom protokolu? I sta on tocno podrazumjeva jer sam do sad bila u kratkim...hvala

----------


## Rominka

Stigli smo kuci, umorni od puta. Par puta me zafrcilo nesto u trbuhu, ali rekla bih da je to jos od punkcije. Sad preostaje cekati. Srecom posla je preko glave pa necu stici misliti o tome hocu li dobiti mengu (a naravno da necu  :Smile:  )

----------


## kia

Rominka super, super. Nemoj pretjerivat s poslom, čuvaj mrvice. Šta kažu doktori, jesu zadovoljni?

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka super, super. Nemoj pretjerivat s poslom, čuvaj mrvice. Šta kažu doktori, jesu zadovoljni?


Doktor i embriologica su bili jako zadovoljni, i sa embrijima i sa stanjem kod mene. Evo, danas me apsolutno ništa ne boli, niti dojke osjetim, baš ništa, osim što sam sva neka blijeda i vrtoglavicu neku imam. No, s obzirom da pijem utrogestan to je vjerojatno to. Slijedeću ned je NEocekivana menga tako da ce to brzo proći. Srećom mi je posao fleksibilan, mogu i sjediti mlo, i stajaći, i ležeći tako da se neću pretrgnuti od rada. Više mi to znači psihički odmak, da pokušam ne razmišljati...

----------


## Nadica

Rominka, sad samo mirno! Slušaj svoje tijelo, ono će ti reći što i kako da radiš. Svi smo uz tebe!

----------


## Rominka

> Ej cure dobila sam odg, da ce mi trebat dugi protokol sa visokim dozama hmg hormona, a ja ima nizak AMH pa me stah kako ce to uspjet jel netko bio od vas u ovakom protokolu? I sta on tocno podrazumjeva jer sam do sad bila u kratkim...hvala


a jesu li ti objasnili zašto su odlučili tako?
meni je ovo bio drugi postupak, niži amh,  promijenili su u odnosu na prvi put to da su mi sada dali gonale i to smo startali sa duplom dozom i trajalo je 10 dana, dok je prvi put bio menopur 13 dana, ali slabiji. dobila sam 10 folikula, od toga 9 js - 4 zrele i 5 nezrelih da bi na kraju ostali na dva embrija, morule, koja su transferirana. A prvi put je mislim bilo 8 folikula, 4 js, 3 zrele i dva trodnevna embrija transferirana....sad su između redova rekli da bi trebalo napraviti neke genetske pretrage.

----------


## Inesz

Rominka, sretno sa morulicama ~~~~

Jesu li vam rekli genetske ili kromosmske pretrage? Na što su točno mislili?

Jesu li ti dali objašnjenje zašto je od 9 js bilo 5 nezrelih? Jesu li radili poslije punkcije maturaciju nezrelih jajnih stanica?

----------


## uporni

Nisu nista jer se dog preko maila, pa su mi rekli da je doktor tako odlucio, sutra bi trebala dobit protokol, pa cu vidjet.. Tebi drzim fige!!!

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka, sretno sa morulicama ~~~~
> 
> Jesu li vam rekli genetske ili kromosmske pretrage? Na što su točno mislili?
> 
> Jesu li ti dali objašnjenje zašto je od 9 js bilo 5 nezrelih? Jesu li radili poslije punkcije maturaciju nezrelih jajnih stanica?


rekli su genetske, i dalje nije htio ici u neke detaljnije razgovore. Rekao je neka sada o tome ne razmisljam i neka se opustim ova dva tjedna. Za njega je je ovo gotova stvar, trudnoca mislim. Smatra da nece biti potrebno razgovarati o daljnjim pretragama tako skoro. Prvi put sam se susrela sa pojmom dozrijevanja nezrelih stanica. Od 5 nezrelih rekao je da je jedna dozrela i nastavila se dalje razvijati do 3 dana. Meni laiku, ovo nije bas neka reakcija, daleko je ovo od dobre reakcije. Zeljela bih dalje istraziti, no s druge strane s mojih 33 koliko mi se isplati dalje narednih godinu (s nasim zdravstvom mozda i vise) maltretirati s pretragama...? I sto onda? Pocela sam ja i prije razmisljati o drugim opcijama. S obzirom na azoo dijagnozu, koje opcije su nam uopce ostale?! Donacija embrija - da li je to uopce u ceskoj moguce? Ili posvajanje. A nismo u braku, nismo nikada tome tezili. Sad u ovoj nasoj drzavi mi se cini da bi to mogao biti uteg oko vrata....a ono, milijun pitanja, milijun zasto. Beta je predvidjena 18., a menga 17. To ce biti prijelomni trenutak za mene, za nas.

----------


## kia

Romi nadam se dati nikakve pretrage više neće trebati. Stvarno ti od srca želim da uspije  :Heart: 

Dobar znak je i da su doktori zadovoljni.

Šta se simptoma tiče ja ni prvi ni drugi puta nisam osjetila apsolutno ništa, ustvari bila sam sigurna da nije uspjelo. prema tome opusti se i čekaj, druge ti nema, a mi čemo navijati .....

... nemaš pojma koliko bi voljela da uspiješ, baš sam neki pekmez danas  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Rominka

Bas sam neka koma. Mislim da me i put malo strgao. Spavam od utrica, glava me boli, vrti mi se. Takva kakva sam i ne preostaje mi nista nego muvat se po kuci i po setnjama. Simptomi  :Smile:  jel se to jede? Hahaha  
Kia, pekmezu, kako se osjecas?  :Smile:

----------


## kia

Ma osjećam se svakako samo ne dobro i trudno
 Na trenutke sam super, a onda opet me počnu lovit neke loše misli i paranoje :scared: 

Napuhnuta sam ko blon, od skoro svega me lovi žgaravica i trenutno se osjećam ko da sam kamen pojela, a pojela sam 2 bio kifleka.

Slijedeći tjedan UZV  :Coffee:

----------


## Rominka

Cure moje drage, jucer na 5dt sam nesto procurila, lagano...uglavnom i kroz noc je bilo nesto malo. Ali su i komadici izlazili. Ne lici na mengu, nije to ta kolicina. Ali mi mirisi na to. Poslala sam mail klinici. U medjuvremenu nastavljam s terapijom, ali mislim da je gotovo. Prosli put su vraceni 3dnevni i procurila sam na dan kad je i trebala doci menga, a ovaj put s morulicama vec 5 dan. Ocito mi slijedi opet neki set pretraga, a nemam ni volje ni zivaca za to. Ali morat cu ih obaviti.

----------


## Nadica

> Cure moje drage, jucer na 5dt sam nesto procurila, lagano...uglavnom i kroz noc je bilo nesto malo. Ali su i komadici izlazili. Ne lici na mengu, nije to ta kolicina. Ali mi mirisi na to. Poslala sam mail klinici. U medjuvremenu nastavljam s terapijom, ali mislim da je gotovo. Prosli put su vraceni 3dnevni i procurila sam na dan kad je i trebala doci menga, a ovaj put s morulicama vec 5 dan. Ocito mi slijedi opet neki set pretraga, a nemam ni volje ni zivaca za to. Ali morat cu ih obaviti.



Rominka, nemoj gubiti nadu!Ja sam 7 dan isto procurila, počelo je kao nešto roskasto, da bi do kraja dana bila sukrvica.Trajalo taj dan i slijedeći i stalo. Odmah otišla kod ginićke i ona me isplašila i otpisala sve....A, rezultat vidiš u potpisu! Ona mi je savjeovala čak i betu da idem napraviti, al nakon što sam se dobro isplakala i nekon utjehe i lijepih riječi od muža, odustala sam od svega i 10 dnt napravila test. Ovo je možda implantacija. Zato, pokušaj biti smirena, koliko možeš!

----------


## Rominka

Nadice, tako bih rado da je takav slucaj, ali bojim se da nece biti. Osim nocas, i nesto malo jutros, ostatak dana stalno krvari. Daleko je to od prave menstruacije, slabije je, ali je kontinuirano sad vec od 10 ujutro. Danas lezim cijeli dan, sutra su mi rekli neka vadim betu tako da ujutro idem izvaditi i bojim se da ce potvrditi ono sto znam. 
Cini mi se da je to rano za procuriti, vec 5dpt, ali eto. S druge strane, kad se hvatam za slamke onda cu reci da ne krvarim ni puna 24 h, dapace od 24h krvarim zadnjih 8 sati, vise brljavim. To je moja slamka trenutno  :Smile:

----------


## Nadica

> Nadice, tako bih rado da je takav slucaj, ali bojim se da nece biti. Osim nocas, i nesto malo jutros, ostatak dana stalno krvari. Daleko je to od prave menstruacije, slabije je, ali je kontinuirano sad vec od 10 ujutro. Danas lezim cijeli dan, sutra su mi rekli neka vadim betu tako da ujutro idem izvaditi i bojim se da ce potvrditi ono sto znam. 
> Cini mi se da je to rano za procuriti, vec 5dpt, ali eto. S druge strane, kad se hvatam za slamke onda cu reci da ne krvarim ni puna 24 h, dapace od 24h krvarim zadnjih 8 sati, vise brljavim. To je moja slamka trenutno



Držim fige da sve bude ok! Svakako javi!  :grouphug:

----------


## sejla

Rominka, kako je jutros? Znam koliko je stresno jer sam i ja bila krvarila  :Sad:  i evo dalje znaš da je bilo sve u najboljem redu, pa ti želim isti scenarij  :Wink:  drži se i svakako javi  :Love:   :Heart: 

kia, za uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kia

Rominka čuvaj se, stvarno to je jaaaako puno pre rano za pocurit. Nadam se da nije M. Javi nam se, čekamo  :Cekam:  i nadamo se dobrim vjestima danas.

----------


## Rominka

Bilo je dobro dok je normabel djelovao, a kad je popustio poceli su bolovi. Sad sam kod gin dosla po up pa na vadjenje krvi. Citam da ima svakakvih situacija, i obilnog krvarenja i svasta, ali meni su ladje potonule. Zar je moguce da sa "krvarenjem" (jer nije jako kao menstrualni) i uz bolove jedna mrvica izbori se zivot?!?

----------


## kia

Rominka moguće je svašta, nismo svi isti i svako ima svoju priču. Oni su mali žilavci i ako su se odlučili izborit, izborit će se  :Love: 

Moje iskustvo je bilo da sam ja prokrvarila u 17 tt na sam Božić ujutro. Odmah u Petrovu, nisu me se ni udostojili pregledat na UZV samo su poslušali sa onom spravicom preko trbuha bebine otkucaje i rekli da srce kuca i neka idem doma i da se vratim ako se bude pojačavalo. Nakon toga još jedan neradni dan pa nedjelja tek treći dan sam došla u Vinogradsku na UZV i doktor si je stvarno dao truda, detaljno gledao, tražio ali nije mogao nači uzrok krvarenja. Beba je bila super niš joj nije smetalo krvaruckanje. Uglavnom krvarenje se smanjivalo i nakon 7-8 dana prestalo. Ne moram ti ni reči koliko sam se straha nauživala tih dana, bilo me strah otići na WC. 
Stvarno kad pogledam unazad, šta smo sve prošli od suoćavanja sa dijagnozom, pretraga, loših rezultata, postupaka, hiperstimulacije.... nije ni čudo da mi se već danas plače od straha zbog UZV-a.

Rominka kako got sretno i drži se draga  :Heart:

----------


## Rominka

Nula bodova od nas  :Sad:

----------


## Nadica

> Nula bodova od nas


 :Shy kiss:  Rominka, nema odustajanja! Kolika je beta?

----------


## kia

> Nula bodova od nas


 :Sad:  Šta kažu, zašto tako rano, što se dogodilo???

----------


## Rominka

Nema bete. A jos mi se nisu javili.

----------


## keti10

> Keti10, znam kako se osjećaš, tako sam  i ja prije mjesec dana kada sam isla na prve konzultacije u Pronatal...
> Drži se, prava borba tek slijedi!
> 
> Ja jos cekam odobrenje od HZZO-a. Papire predala 26. veljače i do danas nisam zaprimila rjesenje.
> Insajderskim informacijama sam saznala da mi je zahtjev pozitivno rješen u roku od 5 dana, ali da od tada pravna služba nije u stanju izraditi rješenje. 
> Danas sam ih zvala i svasta rekla, pa su rekli dostaviti do kraja tjedna... zivjela uspješna administracija i nasa birokracija



AnnaBanana, mi sve plaćamo sami, nemam više živaca za našu birokraciju! 
Cure, ako koja zna - u Pragu nam traže da suprug napravi kariotip, mikrodelecije y kromosoma i mutacije CFTR gena, cistična fibroza...ajme ne znam ni dobro napisati!
Gdje se to vadi kod nas u Zg! (treba li se naručiti ili.....) Ne znam odakle bi krenula?

----------


## uporni

Meni su poslali protokol, 14 dan uzimat decapeptly, i tad obavit uz ako je sve ok uzimat s tim menpure 5 ampula, i tek 8 dan opet ici na kontrolu.. Meni je to malo  dugo bez ultrazvuka, a toliko hormona uzimat cure malo sam u strahu sta vi mislite..

----------


## bmaric

drage cure, dugo se nisam javljala, jer sam van ove teme već dvije godine... neke me ne znaju, neke ne... želim svima sreću u postupcima, nadam se da vas je puno koje ste već ostvarile trudnoću...

----------


## Rominka

Bmaric ali cekate misicu ili malog misa <3 ovo mi je predivna vijest, preprepredivna!!!!! Beka sve protece u najboljem redu.

----------


## bmaric

Romi, hvala ti i drago mi je vidjeti da ste opet krenuli u postupak  :Smile: 
Nadam se da ćete uskoro uspjeti, jer vidim da ti ovaj put nije...

Ne čekamO, već ja sama čekam. Otac djeteta i ja nismo više zajedno, razišli smo se tjedan dana prije nego sam saznala da sam ostala trudna (i to preko kontracepcijskih), ali ja sam presretna zbog svoje mrve. Još ne znam spol djeteta, pokušala je dr vidjeti na zadnjem pregledu (tada sam bila 12+1), ali se još nije moglo vidjeti, pa se nadam da ću saznati na sljedećem pregledu ako beba bude okrenuta kako treba.

----------


## kia

> Meni su poslali protokol, 14 dan uzimat decapeptly, i tad obavit uz ako je sve ok uzimat s tim menpure 5 ampula, i tek 8 dan opet ici na kontrolu.. Meni je to malo  dugo bez ultrazvuka, a toliko hormona uzimat cure malo sam u strahu sta vi mislite..


Uporni možda će ti se javit neko tko se bolje kuži, a možda ti pomogne moje iskustvo.
Moj prvi postupak na Sv duhu je bio sličan. Od mislim 21 DC je išao Decacpeptyl, pa menga normalno 28 DC. Pa od 2 DC uz Decapeptyl su išli i Gonali. Prvi UZV je bio isto 8 ili 9 DC. Vrlo brzo nakon toga je bila štoperica i punkcija. Uglavnom nema potrebe za ranijim UZV 8 DC je dovoljnao rano da se vidi broj folikula i veličina. Ionako kad to sve krene nemožeš smanjivat njihovu brojnost.
Ja sam tada bila jako reagirala bilo je preko 20 JS i hebena hiperstimulacija poslije.

----------


## kia

Bmaric čestitam na trudnoći i hrabrosti. Očito si puno stvari mjenjala u životu.

Rominka kako si ti nakon što si sve prespavala, nadam se da nastavljaš borbu, kakvi su ti planovi?

----------


## uporni

Nisi me dobro razumjela ako bude sve ok 7 dan od pocetka m, uzimam menpure i tek nakon 8 dana na uzv , to je znaci 14 dan ciklusa, strah me je tog protokola , jer ne razumjem da nece popucat do tada, malo mi je cudno skroz, al valjda znaju sta rade..

----------


## kia

> Nisi me dobro razumjela ako bude sve ok 7 dan od pocetka m, uzimam menpure i tek nakon 8 dana na uzv , to je znaci 14 dan ciklusa, strah me je tog protokola , jer ne razumjem da nece popucat do tada, malo mi je cudno skroz, al valjda znaju sta rade..


Uuuu ovo stvarno nisam nikad čula da se s Gonalima ili Menpurima kreće tako kasno. Daj provjeri za svaki slučaj da ti nisi krivo shvatila.

----------


## kia

Ja sam uzimala Gonale od 2-7 DC i 8 DC je bio UZV i ako je sve bilo OK išla je štoperica ako nebi sve bilo OK nastavljaš s Gonalima pa za par dana opet UZV.
Sve mi se čini da je tako i kod tebe ali da se niste razumjeli.

Napisala si 14 Decapeptila (to ti je taman ko i meni od 21-7 DC) od 2 DC krećeš sa Menpurom (5 ampula od 2-7 DC taman i koliko imaš Decapeptyla) i 8 DC UZV. Neznam čini mi se neki nesporazum

----------


## Ina90

Pozz cure...evo da se i ja javim.Naime nakon spontanog prije dvije godine u 17.tjednu i medicinski prekinute trudnoće u 21.tjednu prije tri mjeseca otkrili smo nas problem.Naime moj muž ima djelomičnu translokaciju između 2. i 3. kromosoma te inverziju na trećem kromosomu.preporučena nam je PGD metoda u Češkoj.stupili smo u kontakt s Pronatalombi htjeli bi počet s procesom u 10 mijesec.Zanima me dali mi možete rec točnu adresu gdje ste slali zahtjev za HZZO i koje vam je nalaze sve HZZO tražio...
Ispričavam se na dugom postu.

----------


## Rominka

Kia jos se nisam bas naspavala posteno jer me kida od bolova, i ako se sutra ne smanji intezite krvarenja i bolova moram se javiti dr. Znam sto me ceka, a to je hodanje po Rebru (kariogram i ostale genetsko-kromosomske pretrage) i brat bratu 6 mj cekanja da sve to obavim. Ali to mi i odgovara, jer sada ionako ne bih odmah isla u novi postupak. Moram uciniti te pretrage, malo oporaviti organizam, pokusati ovih nekoliko kila izgubiti. I onda opet sve ispocetka, stimulacija i nada da cu dobro odreagirati. Samo da prestane boljeti i sve ce biti lakse. Jer ta fizicka bol podsjeti na onu psihicku.

----------


## jejja

Rominka jesi li dobila nesto za bolove? Meni je kod missed ab jako pomogao Nalgesin L , pa ako ti moze netko u ljekarnu.. to su mi na hitnoj prepisali i spasavao me.. i inace kod bolnih m mi pomogne.

----------


## Rominka

Jejja navecer popijem normabel, a danas sam preko dana gurala sa ibuprofenom. A veceras cu vidjeti kako ce noc proci...sutra je novi dan  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Drzi se  :Heart:

----------


## sejla

Draga Romi, baš mi je jako, jako žao  :Sad:  drži nam se  :Love:  Da barem pretrage otkriju o čemu se radi, pa da se idući put zna nešto poduzeti. Ali sada prvo tvoj oporavak, u svakom pogledu.  :Love: 

draga bmaric, lijepo te ponovno čitati!!! Čestitke na maloj mrvi, predivne vijesti  :Heart:  baš ti se puno toga dogodilo. Piši nam češće, želim ti mirnu i laganu trudnoću do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

sejla, hvala ti! ufff, svašta mi se izdogađalo u zadnje 2 godine, ali nadam se da će sretno završiti s mojom mrvom.

pa Emica ima već 3 god. - kako vrijeme leti... planirate li vi to uskoro bracu ili seku, jer vidim da piše "to be continued"?

----------


## florjan

Pozdrav svima

Dugo se nismo javljali ali pratimo forum i želimo svima puno sreće i snage za borbu, te snagu za upornost koja je ovdje najvažnija.

bmaric iskrene čestitke na trudnoći i neka bude školska... 
Rominka stvarno nam je žao, bili smo uvjereni da je ovaj put to to, ali ne gubite nadu malo se odmorite i nema druge u novu bitku, sve se to nakraju vrati  :Smile:  

Pozdrav i držite se

----------


## kia

rominka žao mi je jako. Glavno da ne odustaješ. Treba ti predah i tebi i tvom tjelu, naravno. Ako ti se bude dalo napiši zašto sve te pretrage, što ćete time dobiti.

... inače ja došla sa UZV-a i imamo 2 GV jedna na 5+0 i druga na 5+1. Ne moram vam ni reči u kakvom sam šoku. Trebat će mi par dana da dođem k sebi. Ono što brine dr. su jaaako uvečani jajnici od stimulacije. Tako da ..... sve nešto šokovito kod mene.

----------


## Nadica

Kia!! Čestitam!!! Ajme, koje pojačanje stiže!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rominka

Kiaaaaaaaaaa <3 <3 pa to su predivne vijesti! Vidis sto ti je zivot. The more the merrier :Smile:  zar ne? 
Ekipo, hvala vam svima. Danas vise nisam mogla pa sam otisla gin, i ispada da mi je mzda neka upala u pocetku. U pet moram na kontrolu. Inace su se jajnici smirili, sve ok, cak ne vidi mengu i nije joj jasno zasto krvarim. Dobila sam nesto za bolove, ali ako ne stane vecras put bolnice. I vidjela mi je lijepe folikule - hahahahaha dobitne sigurno  :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

kia, čestitam!!! nek sve bude školski  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Ina90, dobrodošla! Šalješ na HZZO, Margaretska 3. Potrebni su tvoji ginekološki nalazi (uzv, hormoni, amh), mužev spermiogram i kariogram iz kojeg se vidi navedena translokacija, zahtjev za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo (ispunjava gin spec mpo), te vjenčani list (ili potvrda o izvanbračnoj zajednici).

kia, bravo za duplo pojačanje  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  Neka samo sve bude školski do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

bmaric, da, planiramo  :Very Happy:  Ako se nešto ne izjalovi, ljeto je naše  :Very Happy:

----------


## bmaric

sejla, super, baš mi je drago!  :Smile:

----------


## Ina90

Hvala vam puno na pomoći...
I sretno svima u borbi za svoje male mrvice...

----------


## keti10

> Pozz cure...evo da se i ja javim.Naime nakon spontanog prije dvije godine u 17.tjednu i medicinski prekinute trudnoće u 21.tjednu prije tri mjeseca otkrili smo nas problem.Naime moj muž ima djelomičnu translokaciju između 2. i 3. kromosoma te inverziju na trećem kromosomu.preporučena nam je PGD metoda u Češkoj.stupili smo u kontakt s Pronatalombi htjeli bi počet s procesom u 10 mijesec.Zanima me dali mi možete rec točnu adresu gdje ste slali zahtjev za HZZO i koje vam je nalaze sve HZZO tražio...
> Ispričavam se na dugom postu.


Ina90, mi također idemo u Pronatal. Moramo napraviti mikrodelaciju koromosoma y, cistična fibroza i kariogram. Mislim da je to nešto slično kao kod vas. Gdje ste vi radili te pretrage?

----------


## Ina90

Mi ti nemamo nista od nalaza osim kariograma mog muza i dijeteta jer smo to sve otkrili sad u zadnjoj trudnoći.... Sad ćemo krenut u prikupljanje svih ostalih nalaza,a i novaca za 10.mjesec...

----------


## Ina90

A kariogram i sve ostale nalaze koje sam radila u trudnoći, biopsiju korionskih resica i aminocitezu smovradili u ZG.na svetom duhu inače sam iz Splita

----------


## AnnaBanana

Rominka naša draga, drži nam se...tuzni smo svi, jer smo vjerovali da je to zbilja to, ali nemoj odustati...
nažalost nemam riječi utjehe, osim da smo svi u sličnoj gabuli, pa te najviše razumijemo....
Uz tebe smo svi, nema predaju  :Kiss: 


Ja sam počela sa stimulacijama u subotu. U propisanoj terapiji od doktora iz Praga mi je gonal 300 od 2.-8.dana ciklusa. Zanima me vi cure koje ste prošle stimulaciju - jesu li vas samo pikali ili su i pratili hormone?
Meni su rekli da ce me pikati (gonalima) od subote do petka (7 dana), i onda u petak uraditi ultrazvuk pa vidjeti kakva je situacija. Brinem se da me možda trebaju kontrolirati i tijekom ovih 7 dana dok primam injekcije... kako ste to vi prošli?

----------


## Rominka

Anna, jedina razlika izmedju moje i tvoje stimulacije je da sam ja prvi uzv imala 5 dan i onda sam bila sva u bedu jer nije bilo jos nista. A vec 7 dan kad sam bila na novom je situacija bila znatno bolja. Ja nisam tijekom stimulacije vadila hormone. Iako sad kad se prisjetim, prvi put jesam. Ah, puno toga je drugacije u odnosu na prvi put. Prije me nitko nije trazio ni pregled stitne, ni za trombofiliju, ni amh a sad 4 god kasnije to je pod normalno. Valjda i oni imaju vise saznanja. 
Javi kako napredujete. Jesi li nasla smjestaj? Jooooj ja bih opet nazad  :Smile:  meni je ta Ceska tako legla, tako se osjecam kao doma gore!

----------


## kia

> Rominka naša draga, drži nam se...tuzni smo svi, jer smo vjerovali da je to zbilja to, ali nemoj odustati...
> nažalost nemam riječi utjehe, osim da smo svi u sličnoj gabuli, pa te najviše razumijemo....
> Uz tebe smo svi, nema predaju 
> 
> 
> Ja sam počela sa stimulacijama u subotu. U propisanoj terapiji od doktora iz Praga mi je gonal 300 od 2.-8.dana ciklusa. Zanima me vi cure koje ste prošle stimulaciju - jesu li vas samo pikali ili su i pratili hormone?
> Meni su rekli da ce me pikati (gonalima) od subote do petka (7 dana), i onda u petak uraditi ultrazvuk pa vidjeti kakva je situacija. Brinem se da me možda trebaju kontrolirati i tijekom ovih 7 dana dok primam injekcije... kako ste to vi prošli?


Nisu ni meni ništa kontrolirali. Moja doza Gonala je bila manja ali isto sam se pikala od 2-8 dana i prvi UZV 7 dan. 
8 dan navečer štoperica i 10 dan punkcija.

Puno toga je drugačije. Evo npr mene je gin na prvom pregledu poslala vaditi krv i u roku odmah sam završila na Eutiroxu. To im je nova praksa unazad 3 god. Sve trudnice vade TSH koji im mora u prvom tromjesečju bit manji od 2,5. ako nije znači da beba i mama imaju pre malo hormona i filaju te umjetnim. Ostala sam  :Shock:  u prvoj trudnoći mi to niko nije radio niti sam za to znala, a sad eto svaka 3 ća trudnica pije tablete. Koliko je to dobro vjerojatno će vrijeme pokazati.
Inaće prije trudnoće mi je TSH bio 1,57, a sad 5,95.

----------


## sejla

Puno su veće eventualne posljedice po trudnoću ako tsh `divlja´ i nije pod kontrolom. Dobro je kad dr pošalje na detaljne pretrage i kontrolira štitnjaču, te po potrebi prepiše i euthyrox. U trudnoći hoće štitnjača malo `usporiti´ i zato tsh naraste. Ja sam u par navrata u trudnoći morala povećavati dozu, i nakon poroda postepeno ponovno smanjivati.

----------


## Ina90

Pozz cure...evo meni bi trebala opet mala pomoć,da li netko ima nekakav broj telefona klinike Pronatal,jer sam poslala mail ima tjedan dana i nisam dobila nikakve odgovor.

----------


## bmaric

Ina90, najbolje pogledaj na njihovim stranicama.

----------


## kia

> Puno su veće eventualne posljedice po trudnoću ako tsh `divlja´ i nije pod kontrolom. Dobro je kad dr pošalje na detaljne pretrage i kontrolira štitnjaču, te po potrebi prepiše i euthyrox. U trudnoći hoće štitnjača malo `usporiti´ i zato tsh naraste. Ja sam u par navrata u trudnoći morala povećavati dozu, i nakon poroda postepeno ponovno smanjivati.


Slažem se, naravno. Samo sam htjela reči kako se stvari mijenjaju. Rekla mi je endokrinologica da im je to praksa koju primjenjuju od 2013 god. Dakle ja rodila 2012 i tada to nisu radili niti me je ko ikad u trudnoći pitao za TSH.
A sad me skoro udarilo kad me doktorica nazvala da hitno dođem jel mi nalaz ne valja.

----------


## Rominka

Sejla, a pazi sad ovo. Osjecam ja zadnjih dana lupanje srca i malo da sam zivcanija i zatrazim up i kad ono tsh opao k'o kruska. Odmah su mi smanjili dozu. Kaze mi dr da nije nista cudno da tako podivlja. Uglavnom, kaze mi da ponovim nalaz za mjesec/dva.

----------


## sejla

O da, bome i ja odmah osjetim kad naglo padne/naraste. Srećom u zadnje vrijeme je ok. Idući mjesec ću se prekontrolirat. Moguće je da su kod tebe sada hormoni učinili svoje, ali brzo će se vratiti u normalu sad kako smanjuješ dozu.

----------


## keti10

> Pozz cure...evo meni bi trebala opet mala pomoć,da li netko ima nekakav broj telefona klinike Pronatal,jer sam poslala mail ima tjedan dana i nisam dobila nikakve odgovor.


Ina, ja uvijek pišem svojoj koordinatorici za Hrvatsku Andrijana Purmenska -  purmenska@pronatal.cz. Ona uvijek odgovori u roku par minuta! 

Andrijana Purmenská
Sanatorium PRONATAL
Na Dlouhé mezi 4
147 00 Praha 4

tel.: +420 602 192 694

Radno vrijeme 
ponedjeljak - petak 8.00 – 15.30

----------


## Ina90

> Ina, ja uvijek pišem svojoj koordinatorici za Hrvatsku Andrijana Purmenska -  purmenska@pronatal.cz. Ona uvijek odgovori u roku par minuta! 
> 
> Andrijana Purmenská
> Sanatorium PRONATAL
> Na Dlouhé mezi 4
> 147 00 Praha 4
> 
> tel.: +420 602 192 694
> 
> ...


Ma da i ja njoj šaljem ali mi nije odgovorila tjedan dana,pa sam jučer opet poslala mail i javila mi da su u velikoj gužvi da imaju desetak parova s područja Balkana i da ce mi se danas javit i danas smo se sve dogovorili...Da vas pitam jeste li VI radili laparaskopiju i jeli vam to Češka tražila.

----------


## Chilly

Drage suborke,
eto nisam se dugo javljala. Bila na histeroskopiji i naravno ni taj nalaz nije dobar- kaze doktor da imam usku šupljinu maternice i da je polipozno promjenjena. Odgodili smo postupak za sada jer s takvim nalazom nis od implantacije. Ako je netko imao sličnu situaciju voljela bi da mi se javi.... treba mi neka pozitivna priča jer sam na rubu odustajanja od svega......

----------


## kia

Chily stvarno se ne razumijem u ovo što si napisala, ali nadam se da medicina ima nekog riješenja i za takve slučajeve. Definitivno prije nego doneseš konačnu odluku razgovaraj sa više liječnika da čuješ njihova mišljenja i da vidiš koje su ti mogućnosti.

... i da se malo pohvalim na jučerašnjem pregledu 6+3 imamo dva mala kucajuća  :Heart:   :Heart:  i dvije male mrvice od 0,78 i 0,86 mm.

----------


## keti10

> Ma da i ja njoj šaljem ali mi nije odgovorila tjedan dana,pa sam jučer opet poslala mail i javila mi da su u velikoj gužvi da imaju desetak parova s područja Balkana i da ce mi se danas javit i danas smo se sve dogovorili...Da vas pitam jeste li VI radili laparaskopiju i jeli vam to Češka tražila.


Ina, ja nisam ništa radila osim histeroskopije jer kod mene je za sada sve ok! Kod nas je problem sa suprugovim spermiogramom! U Češkoj su nam tražili kariotip i mikrodeleciju y kromosoma za supruga! Mi onda idemo na isto mjesto u Češkoj!

----------


## AnnaBanana

Cure moje drage, kako ste brbljave heheheh neka neka, lijepo vas je sve cuti i biti u toku  :Wink: 

Kao prvo, kia - svaka čast..stvarno sam presretna zbog vas, i to duplo  :Smile:  to je bas divno cudo i neopisiva sreca! nadam se da ce sve ostalo teći dobro i bez problema...držimo fige za vas! javljaj promjene

Chilly, evo pozitivne price kod kie! nema predaje! danas znanost ima za sve rješenja, samo se trebaju stvari poklopiti u pravom trenutku... Bas me prije par dana prijateljica zvala koja je isla na umjetnu i nije upalilo, a vec godinama pokusavaju, i neki dan me je razveselila ultrazvukom sa maaaalom mrvicom  :Smile:  prirodno bez icega nakon toliko godina! stvarno cudo! nikada ne znamo kada ce biti naš trenutak! a nadam se da ce svima doci -kad tad!  :Kiss: 

Ja ujutro imam ultrazvuk pa vam javim kako je bilo i što dalje...napuhana sam, ne osjecam se loše, ali se osjecam da zelim da ne budem vise napuhana ovako jer me sve pritišće i imam osjecaj da ce mi trbuh puknuti.... 
držite fige da sutra bude dobro pa da mogu ici korak dalje... nadam se jakoooo - toliko koliko sam i napuhana hehehehehe  :Very Happy: 

čuvajte se cure drage

----------


## Nadica

> Chily stvarno se ne razumijem u ovo što si napisala, ali nadam se da medicina ima nekog riješenja i za takve slučajeve. Definitivno prije nego doneseš konačnu odluku razgovaraj sa više liječnika da čuješ njihova mišljenja i da vidiš koje su ti mogućnosti.
> 
> ... i da se malo pohvalim na jučerašnjem pregledu 6+3 imamo dva mala kucajuća   i dvije male mrvice od 0,78 i 0,86 mm.



Kia! Bravo! Čestitke na mrvama! Lijepo je čitati o pozitivnim događanjima! Sretno i dalje i izvještavaj nas!

Ja sam na 22+3 tt. Dečko raste, teži 560g i oko 26 cm. Pravi frajer! Vrijeme mi leti, pogotovo odkada smo prošli polovinu. I napokon je maknuo ručice s lica i dobili smo sličicu...Isti je tata! Da čovjek ne povjeruje kako se sve lijepo vidi.  :Heart: 

Sretno i ostalima u ovoj Praškoj priči!  :Bye:

----------


## AnnaBanana

Nadice, ne znam jesam li tebi isto cestitala, ali evo od srca sve najljepše i najbolje želim! da bez problema izguras do kraja, a onda uzivas da malim borcem!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nadica

> Nadice, ne znam jesam li tebi isto cestitala, ali evo od srca sve najljepše i najbolje želim! da bez problema izguras do kraja, a onda uzivas da malim borcem!!


Hvala, hvala! Baš je mali borac!

I tebi sretno i javljaj se!

----------


## kiki30

cure da vas samo pozdravim..nije me bilo par dana al ste se raspisale..   :Smile: 
Kia ,čestitam na dva mala srčeka..predivnoo..sretno dalje
Nadice , bravo za velikog dečka uživajteee
Sejla,bravoo... već držimo fige za plodno ljeto   :Kiss: 
evo ja sam dobro,mi brojimo 25+1..  još neznamo spol,bila na pregledu al nisam imala ultrazvuk..samo pregled,dr. kaže da sam super čvrsto zatvorena i opet čekanje 4 tjedna..a nadam se da je sve ok. 
bebo se javlja,nekad više nekad manje..
i tako pokušavam se konačno malo opustiti i uživat u trudnoći  :Smile:

----------


## pak

Evo cure  kopiram ako vam e promaklo. 
* Pomozite Mirni da napiše diplomski rad*   Dragi svi, 
naša Mirna, aktivistica i volonterka obraća vam se molbom za ispunjavanje kratkog upitnika.
Upitnik  "Načini prikupljanja i davanja informacija na forumu udruge Roda -  podforum potpomognuta oplodnja" koristit će u svrhu istraživanja za  istoimeni diplomski rad iz područja informacijske pismenosti na  Filozofskom fakultetu Sveučilišta u Zagrebu.
Ukoliko imate dodatnih pitanja vezanih za upitnik slobodno joj se obratite na mirna.curkovic@gmail.com
Mirna vam zahvaljuje!

http://goo.gl/forms/1YX7UzgaTV

----------


## AnnaBanana

Drage cure, evo mene sa lijepim novostima  :Very Happy: 

Danas mi je ultrazvuk pokazao 11 (kaže doktor prekrasnih) folikula od 11-15 veličine tako da sam vam bas sretna!  :Very Happy: 
Preporucili su mi terapiju do ponedjeljka onda opet ultrazvuk i navecer u ponedljeljak stoperica. U utorak put Praga, i u srijedu su mi već zakazali punkciju!! whoooo!!!
Držite fige da sve bude dobro do tada, i da mi izvade puno zdravih da lakše naprave PGD
Javim vam se kad dođem u Prag, a do tada - budite sve tako vrijedne, strpljive, borbene i pune ljubavi  :Kiss:

----------


## kia

> Drage cure, evo mene sa lijepim novostima 
> 
> Danas mi je ultrazvuk pokazao 11 (kaže doktor prekrasnih) folikula od 11-15 veličine tako da sam vam bas sretna! 
> Preporucili su mi terapiju do ponedjeljka onda opet ultrazvuk i navecer u ponedljeljak stoperica. U utorak put Praga, i u srijedu su mi već zakazali punkciju!! whoooo!!!
> Držite fige da sve bude dobro do tada, i da mi izvade puno zdravih da lakše naprave PGD
> Javim vam se kad dođem u Prag, a do tada - budite sve tako vrijedne, strpljive, borbene i pune ljubavi



Bravo Anna  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  držim fige već sada. 

Nego, neznam dali si čitala ali u vrijeme kada sam ja krenula put Praga u 2011. na ovom PDF-u pisala je jedna cura koja je također išla na PGD u Prag. I uspjela je, rodila je curku  :Heart: 

...sretno i javljaj nam se

----------


## AnnaBanana

> Bravo Anna  držim fige već sada. 
> 
> Nego, neznam dali si čitala ali u vrijeme kada sam ja krenula put Praga u 2011. na ovom PDF-u pisala je jedna cura koja je također išla na PGD u Prag. I uspjela je, rodila je curku 
> 
> ...sretno i javljaj nam se


Kia, znam da je bila davno jedna cura, ali ne znam jel li uspjela...bas mi je drago da je! nadam se da ce se i meni posreciti kao i njoj  :Wink:

----------


## sejla

AnnaBanana, bravo za odličan uzv  :Very Happy:  brzo putuješ, sretno!!!!!!!!!

Chilly draga  :Sad:   :Love:  Drži se, nadam se da postoji rješenje i da će se brzo riješiti ti polipi, najgore je kad se ne zna zbog čega ne uspijeva....

trudnice drage  :grouphug:   :Heart:

----------


## kismet

> Drage suborke,
> eto nisam se dugo javljala. Bila na histeroskopiji i naravno ni taj nalaz nije dobar- kaze doktor da imam usku šupljinu maternice i da je polipozno promjenjena. Odgodili smo postupak za sada jer s takvim nalazom nis od implantacije. Ako je netko imao sličnu situaciju voljela bi da mi se javi.... treba mi neka pozitivna priča jer sam na rubu odustajanja od svega......


Draga, nemam iskustva s polipektomijom, no to je relativno jednostavan i brz zahvat, zapravo otklanjaju se polipi radnom histeroskopijom. Mozda tu lezi kljuc uspjeha ili kvaka22, otkloni ih i odmah, cim je prije moguce, u postupak. Kavum maternice je u nerotki zapravo priljubljen, odnosno, stijenke su priljubljene dok kod zena koje su rodile postoji supljina. Na kakav "uski" kavum doktor misli, pitaj za pojasnjenje. Preporucila bih ti Radoncica, ukoliko vec nisi bila.

----------


## kia

Anabanana hoce, mora  :Wink:

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Drage cure,
evo i nas u klubu! Ostavljamo tu ružnu, odvratnu i prebolnu azoospermiu iza sebe i idemo u PFC na donaciju.
Napravila sam sve pretrage, sve mi je ok i danas sam dobila protokol. Nemam još pitanja vezanih uz terapiju, tj. simulaciju, očekujem od svog gina da mi na sve odgovori.
Pitam vas koje ste to prošle da podijelite iskustvo... jel boli, kako ste se osjećale poslije, nakon koliko dana poslije punkcije se vraća natrag, jel to boli, što je s mirovanjem, bilo kakvi savjeti...?
Jednostavno nemam pojma o ničemu pa bi mi nečije iskustvo stvarno pomoglo. Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

Evo I mene nova sam..nza pocetak jedan veliki pozdrav za sve ..pratila sam sve sto pisete I stvarno ste super I detaljne tako da sad cak I nemam pitanja: :Klap:  :Klap: :

----------


## Sky81

Cure, mala pomoc!
 Vec 3 g pratim Rodin forum, od kad i ide moja mpo prica. Danas sam se registrirala jer sam odlucila pomoc potraziti van Hr nakon sto sam isprobala sve nase bez rezultata.
Kako odabrati kliniku u Ceskoj? Pronatal, PFC? Koja je bolja i po cemu?

----------


## kiki30

Loptica..punkcija ne boli jer te uspavaju...ja imala 14folikula i nakon  lezanja sat vremena isla djir po gradu..super sam se osjecala..
mi smo isli doma drugi dan nakon transfera...obicno je ET peti dan tako da racunaj bit gore od punkcije 7 dana.mi smo bili u pragu deset dana..smjestaj ti mogu i oni naci imaju popuste za tri hotela..
Preporuka nakon Et je onako u laganini ..rekla bi sestra sad si trudnica i tako se ponasat  :Smile:  nista tesko dizat..nema saune..
Ma sve ce ti oni napisat  :Smile: 
sretno !!!!

----------


## sejla

LopticaHopsica, Mala88, Sky, dobro došle i samo nam pišite  :grouphug: 

Sky, radi li se sada o odlasku na donaciju, ili? Moj savjet svima je kontaktirati obje klinike mailom, ukratko opisati situaciju, dijagnozu, dosadašnji mpo put, te tada nakon njihovog odgovora i stručnog mišljenja odlučiti čiji vam uvjeti bolje odgovaraju. Obje klinike su vrhunske i s te strane se ne može `pogriješiti´  :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

> LopticaHopsica, Mala88, Sky, dobro došle i samo nam pišite 
> 
> Sky, radi li se sada o odlasku na donaciju, ili? Moj savjet svima je kontaktirati obje klinike mailom, ukratko opisati situaciju, dijagnozu, dosadašnji mpo put, te tada nakon njihovog odgovora i stručnog mišljenja odlučiti čiji vam uvjeti bolje odgovaraju. Obje klinike su vrhunske i s te strane se ne može `pogriješiti´


Potpisujem!
Samo još mala nadopuna: odmah im proslijedite i sve vaše nalaze koje do sada imate, jer će im slika vas biti potpunija.

----------


## Sky81

> Potpisujem!
> Samo još mala nadopuna: odmah im proslijedite i sve vaše nalaze koje do sada imate, jer će im slika vas biti potpunija.


Hvala na brzom odgovoru, poslat cu sve u obje pa cu odluciti.
Mislila sam sa svojim stanicama, za sada.

----------


## Mala88

Jeli neko imao problema sa stitnjacom "low thyroid?" dali ste pili tablete nakon postupka ili prekinuli? I dali to moze da utice na trudnocu ako zatrudnim?

----------


## Mala88

PIsala sam ovaj koment,ali nisam sigurna jesam li ga postavila jer ne vidim ga,pa da opet pitam: Jeli neko imao nisku stitnu (low thyroid) prije praga,i dali ste pili tablete I posle donacije? dali bi tablete mogle stetiti bebi ako ostanem trudna? mozda je glupo sto pitam ali ja bas nemam pojma  :Laughing:  I da dali niska stitna moze biti opasna po bebu,ili dovesti do gubitka bebe?  :Confused:

----------


## sejla

Mala88, imam ja. Pijem euthyrox od svoje dvadesete, u trudnoći također, čak sam morala i povećavati dozu jer trudnoća štitnjaču još dodatno ulijeni (pa sam kasnije opet smanjivala). Terapija za štitnjaču nije prepreka za trudnoću, dapače. Bitno je da se tsh drži na maksimalno oko 2,5.

----------


## Mala88

Hvala Sejla  :grouphug:  ma ja plasljivka prava pa morado da pitam  :Laughing:

----------


## Rominka

Ok. Sve je proslo. Malo tuge je ostalo, ali idemo dalje. Dobila sam hrpu uputnica - kariogram, dheas, neke vitamine, homocistein, hormone ponoviti....sad mi je posla preko glave i bas mi je dobro doslo da malo skrenem misli sa neuspjesnog postupka. Preostaje mi cekati ciklus, nadam se da se nece smrdati sad. Zanima me da li su vas slali vaditi taj dheas? Ima li netko iskustva s tim? 
Anna gdje si? Ne javljas se nista.
Mala88 ima nas jos sa problemima sa stitnom. Dok je pod kontrolom ne trebas se brinuti. Meni su sada nakon postupka smanjili dozu jer sam odmah osjetila da nesto nije u redu.

----------


## Mala88

Rominka zao mi je,ali dok god mozemo ne treba odustajati I nadati se! zasto su smanjili,jel to znaci da ce mi prije postupka povecati dozu ili..? pijem tablete pa valjda je pod kontrolom,nadam se da to nece uticati na uspjeh postupka

----------


## Rominka

Moja stitnjaca inace ne radi, jaaako slabo, ali sad je nekako tijekom postupka malo poludila i pocela turbo raditi, srce je pocelo jako lupati pa su mi nakon vadjenja krvi smanjili dozu. Inace su mi trazili minimalno tri mjeseca uzastopce dobar nalaz (tsh do maks 2/2,5). Budes redovito kontrolirala i sve ce biti ok  :Smile:

----------


## LopticaHopsica

> Loptica..punkcija ne boli jer te uspavaju...ja imala 14folikula i nakon  lezanja sat vremena isla djir po gradu..super sam se osjecala..
> mi smo isli doma drugi dan nakon transfera...obicno je ET peti dan tako da racunaj bit gore od punkcije 7 dana.mi smo bili u pragu deset dana..smjestaj ti mogu i oni naci imaju popuste za tri hotela..
> Preporuka nakon Et je onako u laganini ..rekla bi sestra sad si trudnica i tako se ponasat  nista tesko dizat..nema saune..
> Ma sve ce ti oni napisat 
> sretno !!!!


Hvala puno na odgovoru! Znam da je opća anestezija ali sam mislila da je možda poslije neka nelagoda ili što već. Oni su nam preporučili hotele ali mislim da ćemo sami nešto rezervirati više u centru jer isto računamo da ćemo tamo biti 10-ak dana, a k njima nećemo morati svaki dan.
Pretpostavljam da si stimulaciju odradila prije odlaska gore? Meni je dr. rekao da ću sama morati kupiti terapiju (da nema HZZO veze s tim) i onda svaki dan doći k njemu da me pikne. Isto mi je rekao da računam cca 100 eura za tu terapiju. To je tako i kod tebe bilo? Još jednom hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## LopticaHopsica

> Hvala puno na odgovoru! Znam da je opća anestezija ali sam mislila da je možda poslije neka nelagoda ili što već. Oni su nam preporučili hotele ali mislim da ćemo sami nešto rezervirati više u centru jer isto računamo da ćemo tamo biti 10-ak dana, a k njima nećemo morati svaki dan.
> Pretpostavljam da si stimulaciju odradila prije odlaska gore? Meni je dr. rekao da ću sama morati kupiti terapiju (da nema HZZO veze s tim) i onda svaki dan doći k njemu da me pikne. Isto mi je rekao da računam cca 100 eura za tu terapiju. To je tako i kod tebe bilo? Još jednom hvala na odgovoru!


Znači, nikakvih 100 eura, ipak bliže 4.000 kn...

----------


## AnnaBanana

Cure, evo ja se vratila iz Praga sa punkcije, a nikako da se javim...
Otisla u utorak, u srijedu mi izvadili 22 js...svi se sokirali, uključujući i mene i doktora, i sutra dan ih isto toliko i oplodili heheheheh No, 5-t dan su mi javili da je od njih 22 ukupno 9 doslo do stadija blastociste, stoga su samo one poslane na PGD. Sada moram cekati cca 3-4 tjedna rezultate te analize! Držite cure moje fige da barem nekoliko nađu da mi imaju sto vracati  :Very Happy:  
Vraćali bi onda u siklusu u lipnju...

Ja sam opcenito tu anesteziju jako lose podnijela, čak ne toliko punkciju koliko anesteziju. Kako su puno jajašaca vadili, prokrvarila sam iznutra, pa su me sivali, ali stvarno im svaka cast, bolove sam osjecala samo malo, skoro ništa... Jedino sta su me rasturali su bili jajnici. Kaže doktor da su jako osjetljivi i stimulirani tako da sam ležala sljedecih 5 dana poslije punkcije i nisam mogla hodati...
Sada sam jos jaaaako napuhnuta, ali pijem tekucinu pa se nadam da cu se do menge ispuhati i malo doci do sebe  :Very Happy: 
Cijeli dan poslije punkcije sam povracala od anestezije, i bila sam ko mrtvo puhalo heheheheh
stalno mi je bila u glavi neka od vas cura, sada tocno ne znam koja, ali ona koja je rekla da je landrala po pragu par sati nakon punkcije hehehehheh  :Smile: 

Sve je to individualno, kako kome organizam reagira, tako da se cure vi koje jos niste isle, nedajte se zastrasiti. Zapravo da nisam imala posljedice anestezije i da se jajnici nisu toliko upalili, bila bi ko nova - jer punkcija stvarno nista niti ne boli niti osjecas ista....

Sada mi slijedi cekanje do kraja svibnja, pa cemo vidjeti gdje smo i kakve su mi sanse  :Wink: 

LaopaticaHopsica - nisam upucena od pocetka, ali nije mi jasno kako ne možes primati stimulacije doma, preko naseg zdravstva? To je tvoje pravo, i ne mogu ti ga uskratiti. Zasto da dajes 5.000 kn za privatne stimulacije, kada to možes raditi u bolnici? Nepotreban ti je trosak, vjeruj mi!

Puse vam svima šaljem, morma ici raditi  :Wink:

----------


## Mala88

Drzim ti fige Anna,srecno!  :grouphug:

----------


## sejla

Anna, bravo za rezultat i 9 blastica  :Very Happy:   Ma bit će tu sigurno lijepih embrija za transfer  :Heart:

----------


## Ina90

Anna bravo za rezultat...posto to mene isto čeka u 10 mjesec možeš li mi rec u kojoj si točno klinici radila i kako to sve točno ide i ako ti nije problem da mi kažeš kaliko te je sve to finaciski koštalo.... Iskreno se nadam da ce na PGD bit svi dobri i da ćeš napokon dobit svoju bebicu.

----------


## Inesz

> Cure, evo ja se vratila iz Praga sa punkcije, a nikako da se javim...
> Otisla u utorak, u srijedu mi izvadili 22 js...svi se sokirali, uključujući i mene i doktora, i sutra dan ih isto toliko i oplodili heheheheh No, 5-t dan su mi javili da je od njih 22 ukupno 9 doslo do stadija blastociste, stoga su samo one poslane na PGD. Sada moram cekati cca 3-4 tjedna rezultate te analize! Držite cure moje fige da barem nekoliko nađu da mi imaju sto vracati  
> Vraćali bi onda u siklusu u lipnju...


draga, sretno ~~~~

molim te, možeš li mi odgovoriti:
-koja klinika? 
-PGD su radili u stadiju blastociste, ne na zametcima  3. dan od oplodnje koji imaju 6-10 blastomera (stanica)- znaš li da li u toj klinici uvijek PGD rade na na blastocistama?
-s obzirom na balansiranu translokaciju radi koje trebate PGD,  što su vam genetičari rekli kolike su šanse da embriji nisu nositelji translokacije?
-jeste tražili refundaciju od HZZO-a, ako da, koliki iznos su vam pokrili?
-kolika je cijena PGD-a?

hvala puno!

----------


## LopticaHopsica

LaopaticaHopsica - nisam upucena od pocetka, ali nije mi jasno kako ne možes primati stimulacije doma, preko naseg zdravstva? To je tvoje pravo, i ne mogu ti ga uskratiti. Zasto da dajes 5.000 kn za privatne stimulacije, kada to možes raditi u bolnici? Nepotreban ti je trosak, vjeruj mi!

Puse vam svima šaljem, morma ici raditi  :Wink: [/QUOTE]


Prvo ti od srca želim sreću sa svime i hvala na iskustvu!
Pitala sam svoj ginekologa (socijalni, ne privatni) za stimulaciju i rekao mi je da ću sve sama morati nabaviti.  :Unsure: 
Kako prema vašim iskustvima funkcionira to s bolnicama??? Gdje da idem? Koga da pitam??  :Confused:

----------


## Inesz

Loptica, jesi li u Hrvatskoj? Ako jesi, jesi li iskoristila pravo na 4 stimulirana postupka preko HZZO-a?

----------


## AnnaBanana

E ovako cure, drago mi je da mogu pomoći jer sam i ja prije godinu dana imala ovako hrpu pitanja, pa su mi druge cure pomogle  :Wink: 

Kao prvo, ako  imate translokaciju kormosoma kao ja, a niste radili kariogram odite do svog ginekologa i trazite upitnicu za kariogram. Ja sam to radila na Rebru kod dr Begovica jer je on kao najbolji.. Čekala dva mjeseca na rezultate i kada mi je nakon toga obrazložio da je translokacija na 11.i22 kromosomu dao je dijagnozu da postoje u mom slučaju sve mogućnosti - zdrava trudnoca, spontani, rođenje djeteta s deformacija.

Nakon toga sam otisla ponovno svojoj ginekologici i prema tim nalazima trazila uputnicu za Petrovu zbog komplikacija pri začecu, odnosno zbog neplodnosti.
U Petrovoj me primila dr Pavićić Baldani - prekrasna doktorica - i dala nalaz da napravim niz pretraga i da joj dođem kada ih napravim.

To je trajalo nekoliko mjeseci i kada sam sve skupila na kraju ponovno joj dosla, i ona rekla da do sada nisam mogla začeti zbog toga, inače su ostali nalazi zadovoljavajuci, osim tog kariograma. 
Ali da ni to nije smak svijeta jer se u svijetu radi PGD, iako ne kod nas, i da, ako sam financijski u mogućnosti, odem u Prag ili Brisel na PGD. Ona preporuca Prag, neku od poliklinika jer je to za njih vec uhodan posao i imaju koordinatorice koje te vode kroz postupak sve putem maila, a na tvom jeziku, dok je u Briselu na francuskom i engleskom pa moras sve nalaze prevditi kada se vratiš u Hrvatsku.
Ona mi je rekla da ce ta prica kostati, ali nie znala koliko, ali je znala da imam pravo na subvencioniranje od HZZO-a. Skinula mi obrazas s neta -Zahtjev za lijecenjem u inozemstvo - ispunila mi ga, potpisala i opecatila i rekla da s njim i nalazima idem u HZZO tražiti subvenciju.

Nakon toga su mi cure sa foruma puno pomogle. Usmjerile su me da moram podnijeti moju molbu u Margaretsku 3 i da se ceka malo duze na odobrenje. Uz Zahtjev sam priložila nalaze, zamolbu, vjencani list jer je suprgu donor sjemena, izjavu da prihvaćam sve uvjete poliklinike za koju sam se odlucila, i u međuvremenu kako sam se odlucila za Pronatal mi je moja koordinatorica poslala službeni dopis mailom da sam primljena kod njih na lijecenje sa PGD-om i stavila okvirnu cijenu cijelog postupka. (6000 €). Lijepo je u tom dopisu obrazložila koliko iznos bi trebao platiti HZZO, a koliko pacijent.
To sam ti ja sve skupila i dostavila u HZZO u Margaretsku 3. Oni su me odugovlacili, a ja neiskusna, nisam zvala i dosađivala pa sam se dovela na kraju u situaciju da mi je zahtjev bio odobren mjesec dana, ali eto oni mi ga nisu stigli poslati.... Tako da preporucam da budete dosadni i minimalno jednom tjednom ih nazovete i pitate u kojoj je fazi.

U međuvremenu, dok sam hodala po hrvatskim bolnicama i vadila nalaze, kontaktirala sam PFC i Pronatal, ali ovi iz PFC-a su bili zaboravili na mene pa mi s eu jednom trenutku nisu ni javili vise, onda sam digla ruke od njih i povetila se Pronatalu. Koordinatorica mi je divna - brzo odgovara, postavljala sam joj i glupa pitanja, ali svaki put bi odgovorila i bas se posveti. 

Što se tice cijena, u obje poliklinike cu slicne, a to ces i konačno znati tek tijekom postupka, jer sve varira o tome koliko ti izvade jajašaca, oplode i koliko ih ide na daljnju analizu....

Ja sam prvi put otisla gore na konzultacije u veljačei, a onda sada u travnju na punkciju. Jako sam zadovoljna bila. Prvo mi je koordinatrica rekla da ce cijena samo PGD-a biti između 3.300.-3.700 eura, ali kada su vidjeli koliko su mi punktirali pa mi je na kraju i cijena veca bila nekog su mislili u pocetku za par stotina eura, ali ok... to ne zamjeram, jer mi je draze da je više punktiranih js nego manje  :Smile: 

Konzultacije sam platila 100 eura, sada kada sam bila na punkciji 4.020 eura, HZZO bi trebao platiti direktno poliklinici 1.100 eura. 
Očekujem da cu još jedan dio morati platiti kada budem dolazila nakon rezultata analize, kada budem dosla da mi vracaju zdrave IVF, mislim da će to biti oko 1.000 eurića....

Sada da se vratim na naše zdravstvo i mogućnost stimulacije... Kada sam dobila rješenje HZZO-a da ce mi platiti dio troškova u Pragu, tamo je pisalo da mi odobravaju i stimulaciju u našim klinikama. S tim rješenjem sam dosla ponovno mojoj doktorici u Petrovu, i onda me je uputila kako da se narucim na stimulacije. Prethodno mi je doktor iz Praga napisao terapiju koju sam dostavila doktorici u Petrovoj. Tako da sam nakon dva tjedna, drugog dana menge počela primati injekcije sa stimulacijom u Petrovoj prema terpiji doktora iz Praga, normalno kao i cure koje su pacijenti Petrove i koje će u Petrovoj kasnije raditi umjetnu oplodnju.
Šesti dan stimulacije sam vadila krv i radila ultrazvuk i te nalaze poslala poslala u Prag - a oni mi povratno javili koliko jos da dana primam i kada da uzmem stopericu i vec tada su okvirno znali da bi punkcija mogla biti za tjedan dana. Tako je i bilo. Nakon toga sam primala injekcije jos 4 dana, uzela stopericu i 5.dan putovala i 6.dan imala punkciju.

Što se tiče šanse za uspješnost, nitko mi nije htio reci ni u hrvatskog nijedan doktor ni u Pragu. Rekli su da imam takav genetski materijal kakv imam, ali da ce nastojiati kroz tu biopsiju isčistiti i ako budu mogli nači embrije sa srkoz zdravim kormosima, ali da ne zeli govoriti o sansi uspješnosti jer ni sam ne zna jer radimo prvi put PGD pa ne zna sta da očekuje. 
Obavila sma punkciju u srijedu, izvadili 22 js, u četvrtak ujutro kada sam dosla na kontrolu su mi rekli da su ih svih 22 uspješno oplodili. A u sljedeci utorak su mi javili da se 9 razvilo u blastice i da ce na njima raditi PGD.

Ovo bi cure moje bile ukratko - nastojala sam biti sažeta, nadam se da ce vama novima neke informacije i posluziti  :Smile: 

Ako sam nesto zaboravila odgovorit, javite se!

Sretno svima!

Cure, kako napreduju vaše mrvice? iako mislim da više nisu mrvice vec rastu  :Very Happy:  Sada vas imamo nekoliko u sretnom stanju  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nadica

Sve mi koje idemo na ovaj ili onaj način po naše mrvice moramo biti ponosne! Proći to sve i na kraju doći do sretnog kraja s mirisnim smotuljkom u naručju, to je naš cilj i najveća želja!
AnnaBanana, držim ti fige da sve bude super, a znam da hoće!
Moj mrvan je već veeeeliki! Ušli smo u 25tt, prošli tjedan je bio težak preko 700g i kaže dr velika, napredna i hiperaktivna beba! Naravno, mama ga jako dobro osjeti!  :Laughing:

----------


## AnnaBanana

Nadice, veliki stvarno mrvan! samo taok neka napreduje lijepo  :Very Happy: 
Malo zavidim  :Wink:  heheheheeh ali pozitivno jer se i ja nadam najboljem hihihihih  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> E ovako cure, drago mi je da mogu pomoći jer sam i ja prije godinu dana imala ovako hrpu pitanja, pa su mi druge cure pomogle 
> 
> Kao prvo, ako  imate translokaciju kormosoma kao ja, a niste radili kariogram odite do svog ginekologa i trazite upitnicu za kariogram. Ja sam to radila na Rebru kod dr Begovica jer je on kao najbolji.. Čekala dva mjeseca na rezultate i kada mi je nakon toga obrazložio da je translokacija na 11.i22 kromosomu dao je dijagnozu da postoje u mom slučaju sve mogućnosti - zdrava trudnoca, spontani, rođenje djeteta s deformacija.
> 
> Nakon toga sam otisla ponovno svojoj ginekologici i prema tim nalazima trazila uputnicu za Petrovu zbog komplikacija pri začecu, odnosno zbog neplodnosti.
> U Petrovoj me primila dr Pavićić Baldani - prekrasna doktorica - i dala nalaz da napravim niz pretraga i da joj dođem kada ih napravim.
> 
> To je trajalo nekoliko mjeseci i kada sam sve skupila na kraju ponovno joj dosla, i ona rekla da do sada nisam mogla začeti zbog toga, inače su ostali nalazi zadovoljavajuci, osim tog kariograma. 
> Ali da ni to nije smak svijeta jer se u svijetu radi PGD, iako ne kod nas, i da, ako sam financijski u mogućnosti, odem u Prag ili Brisel na PGD. Ona preporuca Prag, neku od poliklinika jer je to za njih vec uhodan posao i imaju koordinatorice koje te vode kroz postupak sve putem maila, a na tvom jeziku, dok je u Briselu na francuskom i engleskom pa moras sve nalaze prevditi kada se vratiš u Hrvatsku.
> ...




Ana, hvala ti na iscrpnosti i detaljnom opisu postupka. 
I još jednom: sretno od srca.

Budući da su su različiti tipovi balansiranih kromosomskih translokacija, kakvu ima AnaBanana, zapravo dosta česte u populaciji (oko 1 nositelj na 500 stanovnika) i da takve translokacije dovode do velikog broja spontanih pobačaja i povećane učestalosti rađanja djece s teškoćama, bilo bi sjajno kad bi adminice ovaj post stavile na početak teme "Potpomognuta u Češkoj". Ako ovome dodamo i druge tipove translokacija poput Roberetsoneove translokacije koja se po nekim istraživanjima javlja u jedne od 1000 osoba, jasno je da postoji velik broj parova i njihove buduće djece kojima bi PGD donio velike zdravstvene koristi.

----------


## antony34

Evo da se i ja javim. Mi smo danas poslali papire za odobrenje za odlazak u Prag. Mene sad zanima dal ja moram u meduvremenu dok cekam odgovor od hzzo poslati mail u Portanal? Kako to funkcionira? Mi bi isli na donaciju js. U petrovoj nam je dok. Strelec napisao sta je trebalo poslati i to smo poslali. I kolko dugo se ceka na odgovor? Vidim da su nekima brzo javili a neki su morali gnjaviti da u hzzo rade svoj posao.

----------


## Nadica

> Evo da se i ja javim. Mi smo danas poslali papire za odobrenje za odlazak u Prag. Mene sad zanima dal ja moram u meduvremenu dok cekam odgovor od hzzo poslati mail u Portanal? Kako to funkcionira? Mi bi isli na donaciju js. U petrovoj nam je dok. Strelec napisao sta je trebalo poslati i to smo poslali. I kolko dugo se ceka na odgovor? Vidim da su nekima brzo javili a neki su morali gnjaviti da u hzzo rade svoj posao.


Bilo bi dobro da pošalješ mail u Prag! Tražit će ti iz hzzo-a odobrenje da te oni primaju u postupak. 
S hzzo-om ide malo sporije, zato moraš biti dosadna i zvati ih. Čekaj 2 tjedna, pa zovi i vidi u kojoj je fazi odobrenje, a do tada sređuj s Pragom.

----------


## sejla

antony, u svakom slučaju se javi u pronatal i budi u kontaktu s njima. Reci da si predala papire, a oni neka ti pošalju tu potvrdu i u međuvremenu traže odgovarajuću donorku. Sretno da se čim prije riješi papirologija  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Hvala cure. Onda cu u ponedjeljak poslati mail. Dajte mi recite kome moram poslati mail i sta da napisem?

----------


## Nadica

> Hvala cure. Onda cu u ponedjeljak poslati mail. Dajte mi recite kome moram poslati mail i sta da napisem?


Odi na stranicu Pronatala. Pošalji na njihov mail, a oni će ti dodijeliti koordinatoricu s kojom ćeš dalje biti u kontaktu. 
Možeš i na ovaj.... Andrijana Purmenská: purmenska@pronatal.cz (Hrvatska, Slovenija, Bosna i Hercegovina)

----------


## Inesz

*antony34* za Prag ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

pisala si da ćete ići u MB na postupak nakon što ste ovdje iskoristili postupke? sorry, nisam upratila, jesi imala bolju reakaciju u Mariboru nego u našim klinikama?

----------


## antony34

Inesz nista od toga nisam dobila js. Otisli u petrovu tamo nas sokirali nalazima i dobili pismenu preporuku za donaciju.

----------


## LopticaHopsica

> Loptica, jesi li u Hrvatskoj? Ako jesi, jesi li iskoristila pravo na 4 stimulirana postupka preko HZZO-a?


U Hrvatskoj sam. Ovo mi treba biti prva stimulacija. 
Za Prag smo se dogovorili da budemo gore između 6. i 13.6., što je dosta brzo, stimulacija treba biti 8 dana ranije.
Da li stignem uopće zbog te naše administracije provući papire kroz hzzo, bar za stimulaciju u bolnici?? Ne mogu vjerovat da me dr. nije na to znao uputiti...

----------


## Inesz

Imaš pravo na stimulaciju u bolnici. Ne znam, je li stigneš administrativni dio riješiti s HZZO-om, cure će ti se javiti koje imajuiskustva. Tvoj ginekolog najvjerojatnije nije upućen, mada smo imali i slučajeva da su primarni ginekolozi bili protivnici mpo-a i na neki način uskraćivali informacije pacijenticama o njihovim pravima. Sve osiguranice imaju pravo na 6 postupaka na teret HZZO-a - 4 stimulirana i 2 u prirodnom ciklusu.

----------


## LopticaHopsica

> Imaš pravo na stimulaciju u bolnici. Ne znam, je li stigneš administrativni dio riješiti s HZZO-om, cure će ti se javiti koje imajuiskustva. Tvoj ginekolog najvjerojatnije nije upućen, mada smo imali i slučajeva da su primarni ginekolozi bili protivnici mpo-a i na neki način uskraćivali informacije pacijenticama o njihovim pravima. Sve osiguranice imaju pravo na 6 postupaka na teret HZZO-a - 4 stimulirana i 2 u prirodnom ciklusu.


Hvala ti na brzom odgovoru! 
Zvati ću Petrovu danas pa ću vidjeti što će mi reći.

----------


## Inesz

Naravno. Odmah ih zovi i reci da ti ginekolog nije dao pravu informaciju. Zašto bi trošila veliki novac za lijekove i folikulometrije, kad na to imaš pravo kao osiguranica HZZO-a dobiti u bolnici. 
Je li imaš prijedlog protokola iz Praga?
Sretno!

----------


## LopticaHopsica

> Naravno. Odmah ih zovi i reci da ti ginekolog nije dao pravu informaciju. Zašto bi trošila veliki novac za lijekove i folikulometrije, kad na to imaš pravo kao osiguranica HZZO-a dobiti u bolnici. 
> Je li imaš prijedlog protokola iz Praga?
> Sretno!


Imam, sve su mi poslali. Svi nalazi su mi gotovi, još moram do interniste.
Hvala ti puno!  :Klap:

----------


## AnnaBanana

LopticaHopsica mene su zezali jer mi nisu dali da krenem sa stimulacijama dok nisma dobila rješenje od HZZO-a, zato nisma isla na stimulacije u ožujku vec u travnju....

Pa ti preporucam sljedece - da se napraviš mutava i nikome ni ne govoriš da čekaš rješenje. Ako te upitaju di ti je rjesenje onda reci da ga cekas, ali da s obzirom se to kod nas ne radi da znas da ce ti ga odobriti, samo g ajoš nemas napismeno...pa ih moli da ti daju stimulacije bez njega. 
Meni nažalost nisu dali, ali sam ja bila glupava jer sam se ja sama izlanula da jos nisam dobila rješenje i onda su mi obustavili stimulacije....
Odnesi nalaze i protokol i ne spominji da cekas rješenje!

Ako uspijes odraditi to do lipnja, svaka cast! držim fige!!!

----------


## antony34

Nadica poslala sam mail. Daj mi reci kolko traje da mi odgovore na mail?

----------


## LopticaHopsica

> LopticaHopsica mene su zezali jer mi nisu dali da krenem sa stimulacijama dok nisma dobila rješenje od HZZO-a, zato nisma isla na stimulacije u ožujku vec u travnju....
> 
> Pa ti preporucam sljedece - da se napraviš mutava i nikome ni ne govoriš da čekaš rješenje. Ako te upitaju di ti je rjesenje onda reci da ga cekas, ali da s obzirom se to kod nas ne radi da znas da ce ti ga odobriti, samo g ajoš nemas napismeno...pa ih moli da ti daju stimulacije bez njega. 
> Meni nažalost nisu dali, ali sam ja bila glupava jer sam se ja sama izlanula da jos nisam dobila rješenje i onda su mi obustavili stimulacije....
> Odnesi nalaze i protokol i ne spominji da cekas rješenje!
> 
> Ako uspijes odraditi to do lipnja, svaka cast! držim fige!!!


Ako uspijem dobiti Petrovu na telefon do lipnja, to će isto biti uspjeh!  :Rolling Eyes: 
Hvala cure, javljat ću kako ide...

----------


## antony34

Loptica zasto im ne posaljes mail na njega odgovore u roku od dva dana. Meni su odgovorili isti dan. Mail adresa im je : predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr . Probaj i reci im u mailu sta trebas. Sretno

----------


## LopticaHopsica

> Ako uspijem dobiti Petrovu na telefon do lipnja, to će isto biti uspjeh! 
> Hvala cure, javljat ću kako ide...


Budem odmah, hvala!

----------


## Nadica

> Nadica poslala sam mail. Daj mi reci kolko traje da mi odgovore na mail?



Meni su relativno brzo odgovarali. Možda dok dr vidi nalaze potraje 2-3 dana, a nakon toga ide puno brže. Mislim, odgovori ti isti dan...
Držim ti  :fige:  da sve teće glatko!!!

----------


## AnnaBanana

Da, u Petrovu obavezno mailom komunikacija. jer telefonom ako ti i kažu nesto uvijek kasnije mogu reci da ti to nisu rekli, a ovako uvijek imaš mail potvrde  :Wink: 
zlatno iskustvo  :Very Happy: 

Cure, vi koje ste bile u Pragu - ja bi morala podnijeti zahtjev za povrat troškova... Može li mi netko reci što taj zahtjev treba uključivati?
Isla sam sa suprugom osobnim autom i spavali smo u hotelu....
I što mi je još upitnije - ja sam bila na PGD-u, ali cu ponovno morati ici na IVF poslije rezultata PGD-a....PItanje - da li im dostavljam zahtjev sada dok čekam rezultate PGD-a ili skroz na kraju price?

----------


## antony34

Ja sam im poslala mail da ih pitam sta im sve moram dostaviti i da cekamo rjesenje. Dal dragi mora raditi kakve pretrage i opce info. Nadam se da ce mi brzo odgovoriti jer ako treba sta jos napraviti da ne gubimo vrijeme.

----------


## AnnaBanana

> Ja sam im poslala mail da ih pitam sta im sve moram dostaviti i da cekamo rjesenje. Dal dragi mora raditi kakve pretrage i opce info. Nadam se da ce mi brzo odgovoriti jer ako treba sta jos napraviti da ne gubimo vrijeme.


Nisi im trebala reci da čekaš rješenje, jer ce ti reci da ne mogu davati stimulacije ako nemaju rješenja jer nemaju na temelju čega izdati lijekove... barem su meni tako rekli... 
ali nadam se da ce ti rješenje stici cim prije pa da krenes sto prije sa svime!  :Very Happy: 
DRŽIM FIGE!!!!

Drugi dan menge ćes im poceti sa pikanjem injekcijama  :Wink:

----------


## Nadica

> Da, u Petrovu obavezno mailom komunikacija. jer telefonom ako ti i kažu nesto uvijek kasnije mogu reci da ti to nisu rekli, a ovako uvijek imaš mail potvrde 
> zlatno iskustvo 
> 
> Cure, vi koje ste bile u Pragu - ja bi morala podnijeti zahtjev za povrat troškova... Može li mi netko reci što taj zahtjev treba uključivati?
> Isla sam sa suprugom osobnim autom i spavali smo u hotelu....
> I što mi je još upitnije - ja sam bila na PGD-u, ali cu ponovno morati ici na IVF poslije rezultata PGD-a....PItanje - da li im dostavljam zahtjev sada dok čekam rezultate PGD-a ili skroz na kraju price?


Odi u HZZO i najbolje pitaj za povrat troškova. Mi smo to riješavali kad smo obavili sve u Pragu.

----------


## AnnaBanana

Nadice, a jesi dobila povrat troškova bez obzira što si išla osobnim autom?
samo nisi dobila stvarni povrat troškova vec prema javnom prijevozniku?

Ma moram izaći s posla da odem do tamo pa mi se neda... budem im poslala mail na onu adresu ino@hzzo.hr
iako su tamo svi nabrijani i neljubazni pa me živciraju  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

AnnaBanana mi idemo na donirane js. Zato sam im poslala da cekamo rjesenje jer ako bi trebao dragi jos sta rjesiti da to napravimo dok cekamo rjesenje.

----------


## Nadica

> Nadice, a jesi dobila povrat troškova bez obzira što si išla osobnim autom?
> samo nisi dobila stvarni povrat troškova vec prema javnom prijevozniku?
> 
> Ma moram izaći s posla da odem do tamo pa mi se neda... budem im poslala mail na onu adresu ino@hzzo.hr
> iako su tamo svi nabrijani i neljubazni pa me živciraju



Da! Dobila sam povrat troškova, iako smo išli osobnim automobilom. Dobili smo oko 2700 kn. Odobreni su bili troškovi za supruga i mene, jer je on išao u pratnji i kao donor. I relativno brzo nam je bilo isplačeno...Mislim u roku nekih mjesec dana...

----------


## Mala88

Imam jedno pitanje: koliki je kod vas bio endometrium kada ste poceli stimulaciju,a koliki pred proces?

----------


## sejla

Mala88, endometrij treba biti minimalno oko 8mm. U postupku na dan transfera je meni bio 8mm, a inače bez terapije mi je oko 5mm.

----------


## antony34

Evo ja dobila odgovor od koordinatorice. Poslala mi je obrazac koji sam ispunila. Stavila me na popis za nalazenje donorice. Sad jos samo da dobimo cim prije odobrenje i to je to. Rekla mi je da se na donaciju ceka oko 4 mj. Sva sreca pa sam odma sve pokrenula da ne duljimo bezveze.

----------


## AnnaBanana

Bravo anatony34! džimo fige da bude i prije!  :Wink:

----------


## kia

Pozdrav cure,

Svratila sam da vidim što je sa AnomBananom. Drago mi je da je sve dobro prošlo, svaka ti čast što si sve pretrpila, držim fige za što veći broj "dobrih" mrvica.  :fige: 
... inače ja sam ona koja je pisala da sam landrala nakon punkcije, ali kod mene je bilo 10 JS i nisu me iskasapili ko tebe  :Grin: 

Inače ja sam za sad OK koliko mogu biti s obzirom na mučnine, žgaravice, umor i ostale blagodati. Bebači rastu, jučer su bili 31 mm i 29 mm  :Heart:  Svim Pražanima želim da što prije i uz što manje muke dođu do svog cilja

----------


## Rominka

Joj Kia draga vec ste veliki  :Smile:  bravo! 
Anthony sad ce to brzo, pa ce put Ceske. 
Lijepo je citati da se spremate, da odlazite i vracate se trudni <3 
ajmo trudniceeeeeeee!

----------


## dugica

drage suborke, ukratko izza sebe imam 2 neuspješna ivf postupka, 2 lpsc, dijagnozu endometrioze, adenomioze, začepljene jajovode, fsh 19, amh 9,  a '89 godište sam.. trebala sam prošli ciklus ponovno u postupak, međutim isti mi je odgođen zbog foliklarne ciste, te bih ovaj ciklus trebala početi s decap. i idući u vv na post, no budući mi se desni jajnik priraslicama spojio s crijevima i do njega se punkccijom ne bi moglo doći, dr. mi je savjetovao da ne gubim vrijemee i uputim se put praga.. sad mene zzanima, ne bih odmah išla na doniranu js, pa me zanima snosi li i tada hzzo dio troška ili ne? te koja je proceduura, koliko cca čekam na postupak?

----------


## sejla

dugica, hzzo refundira dio troškova samo za donacije i pgd, jer to nije omogućeno u HR. Javi se klinikama, i nakon što se odlučite gdje biste, u postupak možete jako brzo. Sretno i piši novosti  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Drage cure koje ste išle na donaciju,koliko miligrama Decortina(prednisolona) ste primale?

----------


## Nadica

> Drage cure koje ste išle na donaciju,koliko miligrama Decortina(prednisolona) ste primale?


Ja sam pila pola tablete Prednizona, onaj kupljen kod njih. To je 2,5 mg.

----------


## nina977

Hvala Nadice ...

----------


## Inesz

> drage suborke, ukratko izza sebe imam 2 neuspješna ivf postupka, 2 lpsc, dijagnozu endometrioze, adenomioze, začepljene jajovode, fsh 19, amh 9,  a '89 godište sam.. trebala sam prošli ciklus ponovno u postupak, međutim isti mi je odgođen zbog foliklarne ciste, te bih ovaj ciklus trebala početi s decap. i idući u vv na post, no budući mi se desni jajnik priraslicama spojio s crijevima i do njega se punkccijom ne bi moglo doći, dr. mi je savjetovao da ne gubim vrijemee i uputim se put praga.. sad mene zzanima, ne bih odmah išla na doniranu js, pa me zanima snosi li i tada hzzo dio troška ili ne? te koja je proceduura, koliko cca čekam na postupak?


HZZO će refundirati samo dio troška za donaciju js (1000 eura od ukupno 5000 eura cijene postupka). 
Da se odlučiš ići u postupak u Češkoj sa svojim dijagnozama i stanjem, vjerujem da se liječnici nit ne bi odlučili za to radi rizika za tvoje zdravlje i da bi ti isto tako predložili donaciju.

Ako želiš možeš u Praške klinike napisati mail (možeš i na hrvatskom), i zamoliti da ti daju svoje mišljenje.

----------


## AnnaBanana

Cure moje, ako ih ne posamaram u tom HZZO-u.... onda je znam stvarno....
Zovu me maloprije da mi kazu da moje rjesenje koje su mi dali u travnju ipak nije dobro jer su mi u istom rjesenju odobrili jedan

----------


## AnnaBanana

Cure moje, ako ih ne posamaram u tom HZZO-u.... onda je znam stvarno....
Zovu me maloprije da mi kazu da moje rjesenje koje su mi dali u travnju ipak nije dobro jer su mi u istom rjesenju odobrili jedan odlazak u prag, a zbog duge analize pgd-a moram ico dva puta..!!!
I sada moram traziti jos jedno rjesenje za odlazak drugi put u prag da mi vrate sto nadju zdravo sa PGD-om...
I naravno da ako PGD i bude uspjesan, da ne mogu odmah ici u Prag prije nego mi odobre to rjesenje.... pa to nije viselnormalno.... da su ga mogli zakomplicirat vise....
O Boze moj... strasno... opet cekanje!!!

----------


## AnnaBanana

Znaci, za sve one cure koje idu na PGD - s obzirom da se rezultati PGD-a cekaju nekoliko tjedana - neka im dokotrica u zahtjevu za lijecenjem u inozemstvu napise da moraju ici dva puta u Prag. Prvi put na punkciju, oplodnju i PGD, a drugi put na vracanje zdravih embrija! 

To je kljucno, inace ako vam je odobren odlazak u Prag samo jedan put u rjesenju, bez obzira sto su odobrili i IVF i PGD, necete moci zavrsiti postupak i otici drugi put!

Imajte to na umu! Mozda nekome pomognem, meni bi bilo pumo lakse da sam to znala, jer inace gubite mjesece cekajuci na odobrenje rjesenja....

----------


## Mala88

Pozdrav cure! meni stigli lijekovi,ali kako citam ovdje vecina vas je koristila neke inekcije,a meni toga nema..pa me zanima dali ima jos neka da nije koristila inekcije?

----------


## sejla

Anna Banana, žao mi je  :Love:  razumijem da te jako uzrujalo. Držim fige da uskoro stignu dobre vijesti iz Praga i da se brzo riješi to drugo odobrenje pa da čim prije odeš po svoje mrve  :Heart: 

Mala88, kakav ti je protokol?

----------


## Mala88

Sejla,2 dan m pocinjem sa estrofem 2 mg,prednison I anopyrin (to je vjerovatno zbog moje dijagnoze anopyrin) a zatim par dana pred transfer utrogestan.Mozda estrofem mijenja inekcije?

----------


## sejla

Ovo ti je bio i moj protokol, bez anopyrina. Injekcije su za stimulaciju.

----------


## Mala88

hvala puno sejla,sad mi je vec lakse  :grouphug:

----------


## antony34

Cure gdje mogu podici tiskanicu e112? To moram jos dostaviti na hzzo. Pa molim pomoc.

----------


## Nadica

> Cure gdje mogu podici tiskanicu e112? To moram jos dostaviti na hzzo. Pa molim pomoc.


Tiskanicu E 112 ti izdaje HZZO, kad budeš imala dogovoren termin s klinikom. Barem je nama tako bilo. HZZO je tu tiskanicu slao u Prag.

----------


## antony34

Ok hvala

----------


## PinaColada

Pozdrav suborke! Evo i mene u pripremama za KET. Kod mene pocinje sa decapeptyl injekcijama, onda estrofem tbl. Da li je neka od vas sama sebi davala te injekcije???

----------


## sejla

PinaColada, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~

Evo i mi polako u pripremama za fet s idućim ciklusom ako sve bude ok i po planu  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Danas sam privatno vadila tsh, nažalost skočio na 4,2 , pa sam odmah zvala dr da dogovorimo povećanje euthyroxa...nadam se da će se brzo ustabiljiti  :Smile:  

svima, a pogotovo dragim trudnicama  :grouphug:

----------


## Mala88

Sejla,ti ponovo u procesu,divno,punoo srece! pa da se I tsh popravi!  :grouphug:  evo I ja se polako pripremam poceti terapiju,ali mi nije jasno zasto pocinjem prednisone od 2 dana ciklusa..hmm  :Confused:  :Confused:  joj kako se blizi vrijeme,to je moje uzbudjenje veceee  :Very Happy:

----------


## sejla

Hvala Mala88  :Heart: 
Ja sam Prednison pocela nakon transfera i kolko znam uglavnom je tako. Postavi upit klinici jel tebi iz nekog razloga drugacije ili je doslo do slucajnog nesporazuma.

----------


## Rominka

Prvo Sejla you gooooo girl!!!  :Smile:  
drugo, Mala pretpostavljam da ides u Pronatal ( da ne citam sad unazad sve). Kazem to zbog prednisona - i meni su ga dali piti od 2. dana ciklusa. Nesto su mi i objasnjavali, ali ne bih znala sada prenijeti.
jako me veseli citati da vas ima u postupcima. Nadam se da cete se svi vratiti poduplani  :Smile:  hihihi

----------


## kiki30

0 sejla,bravo  da bude sve ok i po planu  ~~~~~~   :Kiss: 
evo cure mi brojimo 29+5  , bila sam na pregledu i sve je ok..beba se rasirila ko da je na ginekološkom pregledu hihi  
e da i cura nam stiže!!!   :Smile: 
puno sreće dragim hrabricama i one koje kreću s pikanjima..pratim vas i saljem puno trudničke prašine...   :Kiss:

----------


## sejla

Drage Rominka i kiki  :grouphug:  
kiki, bravo za curku, divnoooo  :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

kiki, bravo! ~~~~~~~~~~ do kraja!!!

sejla, sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnnaBanana

kiki30 prekrasnoooo!!!  :Very Happy: 
ostalima sretno!!! držte se!  :Heart:

----------


## miny

Što  reći  Sejla..    puno  sreće   želimo.      :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Samo da se javim da smo na cekanju za donorku. Nadam se da necemo dugo cekati i da cemo sto prije za Prag. Sejla sretno :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Imam jedno pitanjce. Poslala mi Adrijana da cu morat uzimati Dekortin. Za sto je to i dal to mogu kupiti ili moram ici po recept?

----------


## Nadica

> Imam jedno pitanjce. Poslala mi Adrijana da cu morat uzimati Dekortin. Za sto je to i dal to mogu kupiti ili moram ici po recept?


Želim ti da što prije nađu donoricu!
Dekortin ili u Prago Prednizon, sam tamo kupila, a kad ga više nisam imala, naručila sam kod svoje ginićke. Ide na recept!
Ja sam ga pila nakon transfera. Kao za veću vjerojatnost trudnoće...Tako sam ja to shvatila!

----------


## antony34

Daj mi reci dal tamo dobijem napismeno da ga kupim ili mogu donjeti sa sobom? Jer ako mogu uzela bi tu na recept. Da budem sigurna.

----------


## antony34

Koliko dugo se on mora piti?

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Cure, gdje mogu naći nekakve upute za povrat troškova postupka preko HZZOa?
Jel im trebam nešto prijaviti prije Praga ili kad smo sa svime gotovi? Za što se sve može dobiti povrat? Avion, hotel, postupak, pretpostavljam da ne 100%??
Btw, s obzirom na moj zadnji post, Petrova je dosta brzo odreagirala, dobila sam u roku od tjedan dana konzultacije kod dr. Vrčića. Pogledao je sve moje nalaze koje su naručili iz PFC pa me poslao na još neke pretrage, tako da sad ciljamo 7. mjesec za postupak.
Držim figice svima!  :fige:

----------


## Nadica

> Daj mi reci dal tamo dobijem napismeno da ga kupim ili mogu donjeti sa sobom? Jer ako mogu uzela bi tu na recept. Da budem sigurna.


Meni su na otpusnom pismu napisali da ga pijem. Odmah smo ga tamo u njihovoj ljekarni kupili. Dođe mislim 30-tak kn. Možeš ga ponijeti i sa sobom...Pila sam ga do 14 tt.

----------


## Nadica

> Cure, gdje mogu naći nekakve upute za povrat troškova postupka preko HZZOa?
> Jel im trebam nešto prijaviti prije Praga ili kad smo sa svime gotovi? Za što se sve može dobiti povrat? Avion, hotel, postupak, pretpostavljam da ne 100%??
> Btw, s obzirom na moj zadnji post, Petrova je dosta brzo odreagirala, dobila sam u roku od tjedan dana konzultacije kod dr. Vrčića. Pogledao je sve moje nalaze koje su naručili iz PFC pa me poslao na još neke pretrage, tako da sad ciljamo 7. mjesec za postupak.
> Držim figice svima!


Ako ideš na donaciju, imaš pravo na povrat troškova za put. Znači nekih 2700 kn...Svejedno s čime ideš...HZZO ti pokriva nekih 1000 eura postupka i oko 1000 eura češko zdravstveno. Barem je nama tako bilo!
Trebaš poslati u hzzo obrazac za liječenje u inozemstvu s zamolbom, nalaze i onda čekati i biti dosadna sa zivkanjem!

----------


## antony34

Nadica a kako ide sa povratom putnih troskova? Sta se mora nositi na hzzo?

----------


## sejla

Hvala cure, divne ste  :Kiss:  Inesz, miny,  antony  :grouphug: 

Što se tiče Prednisona, ja osobno sam ga počela piti 1dnt, kupila sam si u Pragu i pila dok nisam potrošila tu kutijicu (pola tbl dnevno), nisam trebala više uzimati novo pakiranje u Zg.

----------


## AnnaBanana

> Nadica a kako ide sa povratom putnih troskova? Sta se mora nositi na hzzo?


Antony34, ja sam podnijela 16. svibnja zahtjev za povrat putnih troškova u Branimirovu 37. 
Napisala sam molbu u kojoj sam se nadovezala na moje odobreno Rješenje (KLASA i URBROJ). 
U Rješenju mi piše da cu dobiti samo povrat troškova u visini javnog prijevoza. Nije pisalo da mi je trošak smjestaja odobren pa ga onda nisam ni tražila....Isla sam svojim autom, tako da nisam od popratne dokumntacije nista prilagala osim nalaza koji sam donijela iz Praga...vidjet cemo da li će upaliti. Ostavila sam broj telefona pa sada očekujem da zovu  :Smile: 
I ja sam ovo radila prvi put, pa nisam bila ziher jesam li dobro....

----------


## antony34

AnnaBanana hvala na odgovoru. Javi sta su ti poslali ili javili.

----------


## makajica

sejla ! drzimo fige i svu sreću želim u postupku, da sve prode dobro i da brzo bude plusić !  :Wink:  kao i svim ostalim borcima !  :Wink:

----------


## makajica

poštovane,

imam još jedno pitanje... vezano za nadoknadu troškova iz ino da li mi netko može dati broj telefona, po mogućnosti iz margaretske, onaj br gdje možemo provjeriti u kojem je statusu naš zahtijev za odobrenje nadoknade troškova ? 
imala sam davao broj od gđe Brune Milošević, no naravno sad kad mi treba , nemam... :Sad: 
Unaprijed hvala !

----------


## Nadica

> poštovane,
> 
> imam još jedno pitanje... vezano za nadoknadu troškova iz ino da li mi netko može dati broj telefona, po mogućnosti iz margaretske, onaj br gdje možemo provjeriti u kojem je statusu naš zahtijev za odobrenje nadoknade troškova ? 
> imala sam davao broj od gđe Brune Milošević, no naravno sad kad mi treba , nemam...
> Unaprijed hvala !



Ja sam uvijek zvala na ovaj broj .... 01 63 97 425
Super ljubazna ženica mi se uvijek javljala, a ako sam trebala Brunu, ona me spojila s njom.

----------


## LopticaHopsica

[QUOTE=Nadica;2885216]Ako ideš na donaciju, imaš pravo na povrat troškova za put. Znači nekih 2700 kn...Svejedno s čime ideš...HZZO ti pokriva nekih 1000 eura postupka i oko 1000 eura češko zdravstveno. Barem je nama tako bilo!
Trebaš poslati u hzzo obrazac za liječenje u inozemstvu s zamolbom, nalaze i onda čekati i biti dosadna sa zivkanjem![/QUO

Znači to napravim prije dolaska u Prag? Oni mi to trebaju odobriti pa onda temeljem toga povrat ili tražim povrat kad je sve gotovo? Jel mi u Pragu nešto trebaju potvrditi?  :Confused:

----------


## Nadica

[QUOTE=LopticaHopsica;2885412]


> Ako ideš na donaciju, imaš pravo na povrat troškova za put. Znači nekih 2700 kn...Svejedno s čime ideš...HZZO ti pokriva nekih 1000 eura postupka i oko 1000 eura češko zdravstveno. Barem je nama tako bilo!
> Trebaš poslati u hzzo obrazac za liječenje u inozemstvu s zamolbom, nalaze i onda čekati i biti dosadna sa zivkanjem![/QUO
> 
> Znači to napravim prije dolaska u Prag? Oni mi to trebaju odobriti pa onda temeljem toga povrat ili tražim povrat kad je sve gotovo? Jel mi u Pragu nešto trebaju potvrditi?



Sve u što je u vezi postupka, ako želiš ići preko hzzo-a, znači, da ti iznos bude manji za nekih 2000 eura i da dobiješ povrat troškova puta, riješavaš prije odlaska u Prag. Možeš paralelno kontaktirati i kliniku, al svakako riješavati  i hzzo.
Znači, mpo liječnik ti ispunjava tiskanicu za liječenje u inozemstvu, sve nalaze(kopije), šalješ u hzzo, Margaretska. Počneš ih nakon cca 2 tjedna gnjaviti da vidiš u kojoj fazi je odobrenje i jel sve štima s papirima...Kontaktiraš kliniku, stave te na listu za donora/icu...Kad dobiješ termin u klinici, hzzo ti izdaje obrazac e112 za liječenje u inozemstvu...Kad se vratiš s postupka/Praga, javiš se u hzzo za povrat troškova.
To ti je u kratko to...Cure koje ste još išle preko HZZO, pliz dopunite me ako sam nešto preskočila.

----------


## makajica

Hvala puno ! :Smile:

----------


## LopticaHopsica

[QUOTE=Nadica;2885442]


> Sve u što je u vezi postupka, ako želiš ići preko hzzo-a, znači, da ti iznos bude manji za nekih 2000 eura i da dobiješ povrat troškova puta, riješavaš prije odlaska u Prag. Možeš paralelno kontaktirati i kliniku, al svakako riješavati  i hzzo.
> Znači, mpo liječnik ti ispunjava tiskanicu za liječenje u inozemstvu, sve nalaze(kopije), šalješ u hzzo, Margaretska. Počneš ih nakon cca 2 tjedna gnjaviti da vidiš u kojoj fazi je odobrenje i jel sve štima s papirima...Kontaktiraš kliniku, stave te na listu za donora/icu...Kad dobiješ termin u klinici, hzzo ti izdaje obrazac e112 za liječenje u inozemstvu...Kad se vratiš s postupka/Praga, javiš se u hzzo za povrat troškova.
> To ti je u kratko to...Cure koje ste još išle preko HZZO, pliz dopunite me ako sam nešto preskočila.


Hvala ti puno!  :Klap:

----------


## AnnaBanana

> AnnaBanana hvala na odgovoru. Javi sta su ti poslali ili javili.


Evo danas sam dobila na kućnu adresu rješenje da mi se odobravaju putni troškovi za mene i supruga za jedan odlazak u prag na iznos u 1.935 kn  :Smile:  bjuuutiful  :Smile: 
A predala sam papire za povrat u prošli ponedjeljak, 16.svibnja. (Branimirova)

Isto tako, danas sam zvala tetu u HZZO (Margaretska) da vidim u kojoj fazi mi je Rješenje za drugi odlazak u Prag, pa je rekla da je skoro gotovo, da je u pravnoj službi i da se čeka da ga poptišu - sretna sam jer ima nade ako PGD bude dobar da odem vec u ciklusu u lipnju  :Smile: 

u Margaretsku sam zvala na broj 6397-425 Ljiljana ili 6397-426 Andrea

----------


## Mala88

Evo I ja da se javim,posto je m kasnila,sve se odlozilo za dan poslije,a danas sam pocela sa terapijom I ananasom  :Very Happy:  uzbudjenje rasteee  :utezi:

----------


## lucija85

Pozdrav svima, potrebna mi je pomoc oko odabira klinike...kod mm azospermija, kod mene sve ok s tim da mi je 30. ! Odlucili smo se na donora. Prosli smo puno toga teskog u poslednje vreme, on je imao tumor testisa, a sada se pojavio visok tumor marker itd da ne komplijujem, sve u svemu. Uskoro ce sve biti ok i sa njim, ali je potrebna neka manja intervencija. Mi ne zelimo vise da se mucimo da ide na biopsije i da tragamo za jednim spermatozoidom, kada nismo sigurni ni ako ga nadjemo da li je ispravan posle silnih hemoterapija! A oboje zelimo da nas dom usrecimo sa  bebom. Konsultovala sam se nesto sa svojim ginekologom i ona se slaze da bi mozda bilo najbolje inseminacija, bez hormona i dodatnih kljukanja. A ako to ne uspe da se ide na klasican ivf. Da li neko ima iskustva sa inseminacijom? I koju kliniku  bi mi mogli preporciti? ☺

----------


## elvi

Pozdrav svima
Pripreme za Prag u tijeku... lagano me puca panika i sto pitanja... Odlučili smo se nakon puno muke za postupak s doniranom spermom obzirom na suprugovu azoo i to na naš trošak
Kontaktirali PFC i dobili popis nalaza i protokol...Pripremili smo skoro sve nalaze, još samo internista. Kupili terapiju prema protokolu (gonal i orgalutran). 
I sad čekamo da stigne M
Piše ponesite rezervu terapije? Koliko je rezerva, dan dva? I da li treba kupiti stop inekciju -Pregnil 10000 jedinica ili Ovitrelle jedna ampula, već ovdje u RH ili ih možemo i tamo nabaviti?
Planiramo tamo obaviti  8. dan  UZV da nam tu netko nešto ne zbrlja.
Odlučili se za put autom i za najam stana, tamo na 10 dana jer hotel nam je 50% skuplji (hvala milivoju73 na ideji  :Smile:  )
Naravno sve "naštimavamo" prema očekivanoj M.. a ja cijelo vrijeme brijem u glavi "jesam što zaboravila"?
Da li još tko planira početkom lipnja u Prag?

----------


## kia

Weeee koliko vas se sprema na put...... super svima vam zelimo puno puno srece. 
.... i ajde neka se neko vrati s twinsima da mi radi drustvo  :Wink:

----------


## Rominka

Fenomenalno je koliko vas ide i koliko vas se sprema za Cesku  :Smile:  volim sto vas ima! Kia, ne boj se, sigurno ce se netko vratiti 3 u 1, Sejla bi mogla. Anna navijam da se brzo vratis gore i sve protekne u najboljem redu.
Curama koje se bore s administracijom zelim dobre zivce i upornost - isplatit ce se na kraju.
A sad vas moram ugnjaviti jer bih trebala pomoc. Naime, zenskica koja je bila sa mnom u postupku, tkd nije uspjela no ima zamrznutih i sad bi se u lipnju trebala vratiti po njih. No, dobila je u terapiji Dexamed koji ona ne moze kupiti u Novom sadu. E sad, ja se s tim lijekom jos nisam nikad susrela, pa vas molim za info da li je to netko koristio i moze li se kupiti kod nas, bez recepta? Voljela bih joj pomoci. 
Sto se mene tice ja sam neki dan zavrsila u bolnici na kratko jer nikako nisam dobro. Rekla mi je dr da mi je to sve posljedica velike doze hormona i sad se stitnjaca bori kako zna pa imam strasne vrtoglavice, lupanja srca, ostajem bez zraka, zadrzavam vodu....cini mi se da iako bih voljela sto prije u novi postupak, ipak cu morati malo pricekati. Za pocetak sad u lipnju radim kariotipizaciju, pa DHEA i jos stosta  :Smile: 
i nista mi nece ovi dan pokvarit  :Smile:  jel' da curke?

----------


## antony34

Evo da se javim s novostima. Papiri kod pravnice u obradi. Danas sam zvala i gosp. koja se je javila mi je rekla da bi za dva tj morali stici papiri na kucnu adresu. Nadam se da ce stici cim prije. Onda ce i ostalo ici mozda brze. Malo sam nestrpljiva i radoznala pa ih zivkam svako malo :Smile:

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Elvi, imamo istu priču, potpuno razumijem kako se osjećaš. I mi smo trebali ići tamo početkom lipnja ali smo odgodili za početak srpnja. Jednostavno iz razloga što sam htjela terapiju primiti preko bolnice pa je tamo dr. zatražio dodatne pretrage.
U svakom slučaju sretno sa svime i molim te javljaj novosti i događanja (možeš i u poruke), nama će biti zlata vrijedno! Sretan put!  :Bye:

----------


## elvi

Očekivana M stigla, naravno u nedjelju. Tako da krećemo dan ranije, u petak za Prag, kako bi u subotu ( 7. dan ciklusa ) odradili UZV.
Piknula si danas prvi put Gonal F. Nije tako strašno kako sam si ja to zamislila u glavi. Već sam bila luda od te iglice, a ono kao komarac... :Very Happy: 
Gđa Ksenija, koordiantorica se javila s terminom za UZV. I sad čekam četvrtak i pakiranje i  :Trči: 
Javit ću se s novostima obzirom da smo uspjeli naći stan dva bloka od klinike i to sa free wifi.  :Bye:

----------


## LopticaHopsica

> Očekivana M stigla, naravno u nedjelju. Tako da krećemo dan ranije, u petak za Prag, kako bi u subotu ( 7. dan ciklusa ) odradili UZV.
> Piknula si danas prvi put Gonal F. Nije tako strašno kako sam si ja to zamislila u glavi. Već sam bila luda od te iglice, a ono kao komarac...
> Gđa Ksenija, koordiantorica se javila s terminom za UZV. I sad čekam četvrtak i pakiranje i 
> Javit ću se s novostima obzirom da smo uspjeli naći stan dva bloka od klinike i to sa free wifi.


Držimo figice!  :fige:  :Bye:

----------


## Rominka

Ima li koja dobra dusa da bi mi ucinila veeeeliku uslugu? Trebala bih nesto iz Ceske ( kosta nekih 10ak €), a poprilicno mi je hitno  :Sad:  (zeljezo i vitamin c, ali tocno odredjeni proizvod)....

----------


## Nadica

> Očekivana M stigla, naravno u nedjelju. Tako da krećemo dan ranije, u petak za Prag, kako bi u subotu ( 7. dan ciklusa ) odradili UZV.
> Piknula si danas prvi put Gonal F. Nije tako strašno kako sam si ja to zamislila u glavi. Već sam bila luda od te iglice, a ono kao komarac...
> Gđa Ksenija, koordiantorica se javila s terminom za UZV. I sad čekam četvrtak i pakiranje i 
> Javit ću se s novostima obzirom da smo uspjeli naći stan dva bloka od klinike i to sa free wifi.


Sretno!!!
Mi kao da smo bili ajmeeeeee davno!
Ušli u 29 tt...
Sretno Elvi i javljaj nam se!

----------


## elvi

> Ima li koja dobra dusa da bi mi ucinila veeeeliku uslugu? Trebala bih nesto iz Ceske ( kosta nekih 10ak €), a poprilicno mi je hitno  (zeljezo i vitamin c, ali tocno odredjeni proizvod)....


Ako ti nije kasno mi se vraćamo 13 ili 14.06. ? Nije mi problem, samo javi

----------


## Rominka

Elvi, nije mi kasno. Hvala ti do neba  :Smile:  mislim da jos ne mozes slati poruke, ali cemo se izdogovarati  :Smile:  bas vam zavidim na pragu  :Smile:  (dosadna sam s tim pragom, ali mi smo se zaljubili u cesku i ceske ljude i bas nam bude godisnji odlazak gore).

----------


## sejla

Elvi, sretno!!!!

Kod mene je M stigla jučer i krenula sam s estrofemom, weeeee  :Very Happy:  

Pusa svima  :grouphug:

----------


## kia

Elvi i Sejla sretno  :fige:  :fige: 

Sejla koliko imate smrzlića? 

Naša curka je bila smrzlić  :Heart:

----------


## Mala88

Bravo Sejla!  :Very Happy:  pa I ti ces jako brzo gore,kad je planirano?

----------


## Ina90

Cure može jedno pitanje vadila sam nalaze svih hormona svi su u redu osim tsh koji mi je 3.71 vjerovatno od silnog a stresa mi je povećan malo.zanima me dali cu sad trebat uzimati neke tablete zbog toga ili....nisam nikad imala problema sa štitnjačom pa sam malo neupućena...

----------


## PinaColada

Ina90
Koliko sam ja upucena( evo me na 5. Transferu u Pragu), za IVF je idealan tsh 1-1,5. 
Tsh je hormon hipofize koji utice na hormone stitne zlijezde.
Meni kada je povecan, pijem eutirox.....najbolje je obratiti se endokrinologu da te uputi koliko da pijes tog lijeka....inace, tsh se u organizmu mijenja svakih 54 minute, te se taj tvoj rezultat moze za nekoliko dana promjeniti.
Maje sekiracije u svakom slucaju i sretno!!!!

----------


## sejla

Hvala kia i Mala  :Heart: 

Uh, imamo još 7 smrzlića, 3 blastice i 4 morule....nadam se dovoljno pokušaja za još jedan uspjeh  :Zaljubljen: 
Rekli su mi transfer između 17. i 21.dc, tako da smo oko 20.6. u Pragu (kao i prvi put!!!!  :Heart: ), ovisno koji dan nam odrede et.

Ina, možda ti prepišu malu dozu Euthyroxa, ali neka te toga ne bude strah, naprotiv. Tsh ti je ustvari unutar referentnih vrijednosti (do 4,2 je normalno), ali je za trudnoću idealno da bude 1,5-2,5. Budeš vidjela što će ti dr reći, posavjetuj se s endokrinologom.

----------


## sejla

Romi, drži se...jel ti tsh narastao ili pao od protokola? Mene sad malo strah, bio mi je 4,26, povećali smo euthyrox prije nekih dva tjedna pa se nadam da bude sada to dobro....

----------


## LopticaHopsica

> Cure može jedno pitanje vadila sam nalaze svih hormona svi su u redu osim tsh koji mi je 3.71 vjerovatno od silnog a stresa mi je povećan malo.zanima me dali cu sad trebat uzimati neke tablete zbog toga ili....nisam nikad imala problema sa štitnjačom pa sam malo neupućena...


Meni je TSH prvi put bio 3.42, drugi put 2.37. Endokrinolog mi je dao mišljenje da mogu u postupak jer sam dobrog općeg zdravlja i da će štitnjača vrlo vjerojatno u trudnoći iskompenzirati i da će se samo od sebe spustiti. Ali potrebno je pratiti u trudnoći.

----------


## Rominka

Sejla pa vi ideeeeteeee :Very Happy:  jako, jako se veselim vašem odlasku! 
žalosti me čitati koliko vas se javlja sa potencijalnim problemima sa štitnjačom  :Sad:  mene npr nisu htjeli uzeti u postupak dok tri mjeseca uzastopce nisam imala uredne nalaze, a tolerirali su TSH do 2,5.važno je imati dobrog endokrinologa koji zna što trudnoća, hormoni mogu napraviti štitnjači. lakše je kad vas prati stručna osoba koja vas ne trpa u neke tablice, već vas doista sluša i prati. ja očito reagiram na protokol tako da se štitna totalno uspori. evo, i sada dok pišem imam osjećaj da se ljujam na stolici i da me nesvjestica hvata (a najgore je što mi je tako 24 h dnevno). tsh mi je sada  u granicama, ali ja se nikako ne osjećam dobro (a moja dr je na specijalizaciji i sad me primila jedna koja me šalje psihijatru jer se ovako osjećam zato što postupak nije uspio - bljuv na takve dr)  no, i to će proći  :Smile:  ja ionako već planiram čim dođe nalaz kariograma napraviti kompletnu hormonsku sliku, uz DHEA, i put Budejovica opet. ne damo se tako lako.

----------


## elvi

Drage moje pozdrav iz Praga. Jucer stigli oko 16, nakon 9 sati lagane voznje. Ceska autocesta OCAJ. Preuzeli kljuceve od stana, malo odmorili pa u prosetali do klinike i trgovinica. Danas prvo pikanje oranglutanom. Peceee. I UZV. Pa cemo znati vise o nasem rasporedu.Pozzz

----------


## Rominka

Elvi, da li drzis oranglutan u frizideru? Mozda te zato pece. Ja nisam imala s njim jos iskustva pa ne znam, ali su mi za sve rekli da pustin da dodje na sobnu temp prije apliciranja. Ne znam kojim ste putem isli, ali dio od Brna pa do Praga je ocaj zivi, i lakse ga je podnijeti kad ides za Prag nego na povratku.

----------


## elvi

> Elvi, da li drzis oranglutan u frizideru? Mozda te zato pece. Ja nisam imala s njim jos iskustva pa ne znam, ali su mi za sve rekli da pustin da dodje na sobnu temp prije apliciranja. Ne znam kojim ste putem isli, ali dio od Brna pa do Praga je ocaj zivi, i lakse ga je podnijeti kad ides za Prag nego na povratku.


Magistra u ljekarni mi je rekla da ga drzim na sobnoj temp. Mozda moje tijelo jednostavno tak šljaka. ☺ Preslalo peckati poslije. Jeste ga davale u trbuh ili natkoljenicu kako pise u uputstvima? 
Obavili prvi UZV kod dr. Ilica.  Endometrij izgleda super. U jednom jajniku 3 jednaka jajasca , u drugom 5 ali nejednako razvijeni. Dr. je zadovoljan. U pon. jos terapija  i UZV. Vjerojatno srijeda ili cetvrtak punkcija, transfer subota. Tako da imamo slobodan vikend za šunjanje. 
I da , od Brna do Praga je najlosiji. Ako transfer bude u sub, doma idemo u nedjelju. Tako da imamo ispred sebe dan za put bez žurbe.

----------


## kia

Elvi i Sejla sretno jos jednom. Javljajte novosti. 
Stitnjaca, meni je tsh prije postupka bio 1,57. na prvom pregledu dr. Me poslala napraviti kks i tsh. Tsh je bio 5,95. po novom svim trudnicama kontroliraju tsh i u prvom tromjesecju toleriraju do 2,5. tako da sam ja trenutno na 50 mgeutiroxa. Tsh na zadnjoj kontroli bio 0,1, ali s obzirom na blizanacku trudnocu dr. Mi nije htjela smanjit dozu.

----------


## kia

Sto je s Anombananom, nije javila rezultate ili mi je promaklo

----------


## sejla

Cure, imate kakav povoljan hotel za preporučiti da malo progooglam? Nije nam bitna blizina klinike.

----------


## AnnaBanana

> Sto je s Anombananom, nije javila rezultate ili mi je promaklo


Kia, nažalost još nemam rezultata..i nestrpljiva sam jaaaakooooo  :Shock: 
Sada svaki dan očekujem i m i htjela bi znati što mi slijedi, da li će biti išta ili ne....
Javim vijesti čim meni jave

Hvala što se brines  :Wink:

----------


## elvi

Evo novosti... odradjen UZV jucer. Dr. produzio terapiju jos danas ujutro i navecer stop injekcija. Na UZV 11-12 folikula vecih. Nadamo se da ce biti js ☺iz njih. U cetvrtak ujutro punkcija pa cemo vidjeti. Danas i sutra jos malo razgledavanja ....

----------


## kia

> Cure, imate kakav povoljan hotel za preporučiti da malo progooglam? Nije nam bitna blizina klinike.


Mi smo bili u hotelu Clarion kongres hotel. Hotel je super za razliku od ostalih u kojima smo bili. Blizu klinike je (ima možda 5 min pješice), ustavari neznam u koju kliniku ideš pišem za PFC.

Nočenje s doručkom za nas 3 je bilo 50 EURa.

link http://www.clarioncongresshotelprague.com/en/

Anna držimo fige

----------


## kia

Elvi  :fige:

----------


## AnnaBanana

> Cure, imate kakav povoljan hotel za preporučiti da malo progooglam? Nije nam bitna blizina klinike.


Sejla, mi obično kad idemo, idemo tamo gdje je akcija  :Smile:  gdje ima wi-fi i da smo blizu centra... 
Prvi put smo bili u Bed&Breakfast Hotelu, a drugi put u Royal Court Hotelu! plaćali smo tri noci/četiri dana cca 500 KN za oboje sa doručkom. To mi se cinilo prihvatljivo.
U ovom prvom hotelu je bilo super jer imas nekakav divlji parking kraj hotela pa se ne plaća, a u drugom smo plaćali 15 €/danu...

----------


## sejla

Hvala AnnaBanana i kia  :Kiss: 
Potražit ću ih za booking kad dobijemo konkretnu info o datumu transfera. Anna ova cijena za 3 noćenja mi se čini super, a i prošla dva puta smo bili smješteni u centru u hostelima, zbog razgledavanja. 
U petak ću na uzv da vidimo kako napreduje endometrij  :Smile:  Inače, zadnjih par dana mi se javljaju povremene vrtoglavice, pogotovo navečer....sad, je li premorenost, jesu li hormoni-estrofem, zeza li me štitnjača....il sve zajedno  :gaah: 

elvi, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
AnnaBanana, za lijepe vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## antony34

Evo da vam javim dobili smo odobrenje od hzzo. Sad trrba cekati donorku :Sad:  to malo duze traje.

----------


## Nadica

> Evo da vam javim dobili smo odobrenje od hzzo. Sad trrba cekati donorku to malo duze traje.



Super!! Jedna briga manje...Sretno za donorku! To sad može potrajati koji mjesec, a i ne mora...I nama je ovako bilo..Negdje u 6 mjesecu dobili odobrenje od hzzo, a u 8 mjesecu javili da imaju donorku za 11 mj. Tako je i bilo! I eto...sad smo već u 30tt...

----------


## antony34

Nadica nadam se da ce to brzo. A daj mi reci kako to ide s onim produzenjem za hzzo. Dal to iz Ceske rjesavaju i produzjz ako se ne ode u roku od 60 dana?

----------


## elvi

Obavili punkciju. Bolno. Ne sama punkcija, vec poslije. Grcevi. Tako da mirujem danas. Nismo bas presretni jer od 11 folikula, 5 js,od cega 1 savrsena ,3 nezrele, 1 abnormalna. Dr. kaze da ne zna zasto tako slab rezultat jer u moji hormoni ok. Ove 4 ce oploditi i cekamo sutra vijesti za transfer.

----------


## Rominka

Elvi, kao da citam svoje postove. Nadam
da ce kod vas ipak biti pozitivan rezultat  :Smile:  ako te boli, polako, nemoj se forsirati.

----------


## elvi

I dobila terapiju: utrogestan 3x2 vag, prednison 1ujutro i estrofem 2x1. Aspirin  poslije transfera. Ima tko iskustava s takvom terapijom?

----------


## PinaColada

Sejla,
Mi smo bili u Clarionu 3 puta(ako ides u PFC, javi se koordinatorici, preko njih imas taj i jos nekoliko hotela po boljoj cijeni za njihove pacijente)
A posljednja 2 puta isli u EA Populus, dosta povoljan ( oko 17 eur za nocenje uz dorucak za dvokrevetnu) ima parking i wifi, no nema klimu

----------


## sejla

PinaColada, hvala za info  :Smile: 
Elvi, drz se, sretno!!! Ja koristim tu terapiju.

Obavila uzv, endo 10 dc 8mm ko i prvi put  :Heart:  cekam daljnje upute iz klinike.

Svima  :grouphug:

----------


## LopticaHopsica

> Obavili punkciju. Bolno. Ne sama punkcija, vec poslije. Grcevi. Tako da mirujem danas. Nismo bas presretni jer od 11 folikula, 5 js,od cega 1 savrsena ,3 nezrele, 1 abnormalna. Dr. kaze da ne zna zasto tako slab rezultat jer u moji hormoni ok. Ove 4 ce oploditi i cekamo sutra vijesti za transfer.


Elvi, na pameti si mi svaki dan jer upravo prolaziš ono što mene čeka kroz mjesec dana.
Držim ti fige najjače što mogu!  :fige:

----------


## elvi

Hvala svima na pozitivnim vibrama. Evo javili nam da imamo dva embrija.  :Smile:   Vec  smo  se uplasili da nece biti nista. Sutra transfer. Nedjelja idemo doma.

----------


## Nadica

> Nadica nadam se da ce to brzo. A daj mi reci kako to ide s onim produzenjem za hzzo. Dal to iz Ceske rjesavaju i produzjz ako se ne ode u roku od 60 dana?



Barem dva tjedna pred istek riješenja, napišeš hzzo zamolbu da ti produlje riješenje, jer nije još pronađena donorica. To pošalješ hzzo i nakon nekoliko dana zoveš, da vidiš jesu dobili i jel to riješeno. Bez problema produljuju, samo pazi da to na vrijeme riješiš. Obavezno to šalji i Pragu, da vide da je produljeno.

I mi smo bili u Populusu. Čisto ok hotel! Još smo ga našlji u last minut ponudi i stvarno je povoljan, hrana ok...10-tak min lagane vožnje od klinike(Pronatal).

----------


## sejla

Elvi, neka se barem jedan primi  :fige:  ma mogu odma i dva  :Wink:  sretno na transferu!!!!!!

Mi smo u Pragu u srijedu, u četvrtak transfer  :Very Happy:  Javim koji ćemo hotel odabrati, hvala puno na korisnim info  :Kiss:

----------


## Mala88

Pozdrav cure,evo ja da se javim iz praga :D jvila bih se prije,ali znate kako je,trudili se da obidjemo sto vise pa nije bilo vremena za net..inace pragom sam ocarana,ovo je jedan od najboljih odmora koje sam imala,karlov most,pa ljudi,ja sam se zaljubila u prag! vec se zalim mm da necu kuci haha :D inace sjutra transfer,drzite mi fige a ja javljam dalje sjutra :D ima lijepih embrija,za 5 a ima ih I za zamrzavanje :D

----------


## Rominka

Kako je lijepo citati takve vijesti. Svima zelim plusice  :Smile:  
sejlaaaaaaa  :Kiss:  do neeeeba!!!! Vec vidim da ces setati trbuscic ovo ljeto!
mala tocno znam kako se osjecas, i to je dobro. To znaci da ste opusteni a takva i moras biti  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Nadica hvala na pomoci. Eto nadam se brzom odgovoru od klinike. Krivo sam napisala nije 60 vec 90 dana. Sejla sretno. I ostalim curama koje su u Pragu da kuci dodu i razvesele nas ljepim betama. :Wink:

----------


## PinaColada

Sejla sretnooooo

----------


## kiki30

sejla , sretnooooo !!! ~~~~~   :Kiss:

----------


## Mala88

Drage moje,evo mene sa transfera..sve proslo lagano,vracen je jedan embrio zbog moje dijagnoze,ali je odlican stvarno,i doktor gaji velike nade.lezala sam nakon transfera 20 min,i onda uzeli taxi i u hotel..sada lezanje,odmaranje i cekanje :D sve je ispalo super i imam velike nade  :Smile:  ako neka ima pitanja u vezi transfera rada sam da odgovorim  :Smile:

----------


## elvi

Hej evo I mi odradili transfer. Malo smo cekali  mjesto u sali ali sve proslo OK. Dr. kaze da se vidi da je bilo malo naoteceno nakon punkcije. Od stimulacije. Kod nas su vratili 2 embrija I sad drzimo fige. Sutra idemo doma.  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

Srecno Elvi,isti dan transfer smo imale  :Smile:  sada smo nas dvije cekalice,nadam se najboljem!  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

I da vas pitam,mozda je glupo pitanje,ali dali je ok posle transfera lezati i spavati na stranu? To mi je najudobnije,a neznam moze li sta poremetiti  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

sejla sretno  :Very Happy:  i uživaj u predivnom Pragu (baš me nostalgija hvata kad se sjetim)!

----------


## Nadica

> I da vas pitam,mozda je glupo pitanje,ali dali je ok posle transfera lezati i spavati na stranu? To mi je najudobnije,a neznam moze li sta poremetiti


Možeš ležati na boku, neće se ništa poremetiti. Izbjegavaj saginjanje...Malo se pripazi koji dan i onda sve po starom. 

Sretno svima i mrvicama u bušama!

----------


## Mala88

Hvala puno Nadice!  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

kiki, pinacolada, romi, bluebella, hvalaaaaa  :Kiss:   :Heart: 

Ajme Bluebella, predivno te čitati  :Heart:  Napiši nam nešto o svom potpisu  :Zaljubljen:  Pa čestitke draga, baš sam sretna!!!!!

Elvi i Mala, bravo za transfere, čekamo ~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mala, kad smo kod položaja spavanja, prvi put me pred transfer ulovila panika smijem li spavati na trbuhu jer mi je tako jedino udobno i jedino tako spavam....I nastavila sam spavati na trbuhu još dobar dio trudnoće dok me nije počela lupat, jadno moje dijete  :lool:

----------


## kiki30

Elvi i Mala držim fige i šaljem puno ~~~~~~ za lijepu betu..
Ja inače na trbuhu spavam..odmah nakon ET dr mi rekao da ležim na trbuhu a poslije i spavam i tako sam do poz.bete onda više nisam ..valjda strah da ne zgnječim mrvu hahahha
bluebella, pa čestitam na iznenađenju  :Smile:

----------


## kia

Bravo cure, cestitam Elvi i Mala. Sretan put kuci i onda s vama iscekujemo  :Smile: 
Sejla tebi drzimo fige za cetvrtak  :Wink: 

Ajde curke vec dugo nitko na ovoj temi nije objavio lijepe vijesti, zato bi mogle sve tri <3

----------


## mare41

Bbella, cestitam od srca
Sretno svima

----------


## Bluebella

hvala na čestitkama  :Heart: 

iznenadio nas je plusić na testu prošli tjedan, prva beta 611, pa nakon dva dana 1400 i sad čekamo uzv u čet  :Smile: 


sretno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mala88

Hvala puno drage moje cure! Juce sam cjeli dan prelezala,samo do toaleta,e danas vec setam pomalo,radi bolje cirkulacije!  :Smile:  povremeno osjecam pritisak i tupi bol u stomaku,ali to se vjerovatno embrion smjesta!  :Smile:  sada putujemo kuci,samo lagano do bete  :Smile:

----------


## makajica

Sretno sejla ja drzim fige a i sretno svim ostalim borcima !  :Smile:

----------


## elvi

Sinoc konacno stigli doma. Stajanje svakih sat vremena na putu zbog pritiska na mjehur. Dr. rekla obavezno 3 l vode jer mi se skupila neka tekucina oko desnog jajnika kao poslijedica stimulacije. Imala sam osjecaj da mi je mjehur velicine graska.
Ali zato sad laganini.

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Elvi i Mala, čestitam na dobrom početku i od srca želim da sve bude pic-mic s vašim bebicama!  :Heart: 
Nadam se da se uskoro priključujem vašim pričama!  :grouphug:

----------


## PinaColada

Elvi i Mala dobrodosle u klub cekalica....nadam se da cemo se sve rado sjecati bas ovog odlaska u Prag

----------


## sejla

Curke, mi večeras putujemo (bus)  :Very Happy:  Bukirali smo si na kraju hotel Populus, vidim po slikicama da odlično izgleda i da ćemo lijepo moći odmoriti  :Smile: 
U četvrtak transfer, u petak navečer putujemo nazad.
Ako nekom treba bilo kakva info dok smo u Pragu, pišite pa ću pitati u klinici. 
Pusa svima  :Heart:

----------


## elvi

sretno sejla!

----------


## Nadica

> Curke, mi večeras putujemo (bus)  Bukirali smo si na kraju hotel Populus, vidim po slikicama da odlično izgleda i da ćemo lijepo moći odmoriti 
> U četvrtak transfer, u petak navečer putujemo nazad.
> Ako nekom treba bilo kakva info dok smo u Pragu, pišite pa ću pitati u klinici. 
> Pusa svima



Sejla, sretno! Vrati se s mrvicama u stomaku i s plusićem za 2 tjedna. I mi smo bili u Populusu. Ok hotel, čist,miran i doručak super! Sad je sigurno još ljepše, kad možeš biti u vrtu...(mi smo bili u 12.mj.).

----------


## antony34

Sejla sretno. Da nam se vratis i doneses mrvice koje ce se izboriti.

----------


## Inesz

Sejla,  sretno! 
Možes li pitati da li primateljice donacije uzimaju žene do napunjene 49. ili 50. godine?

----------


## Ina90

Pozz..cure hvala vam na pomoći oko TSH.nas nikako da krene ni muzev spreriogram nije najbolji samo 25% koji valjaju i smanjen je broj spermija,ali nedamo se mi u pon.  idemo na konzultacije kod svog profesora,a još čekamo termin konzultacija u Pragu u 9 mjesec...
Sretno svim curamo koje su se upravo vratile i koje su još u Pragu da svi dobijete svoje mrvice...

----------


## sejla

Evo cure, popodne bila na transferu  :Very Happy:  Dvije morule nisu prezivjele odmrzavanje, a meni je vracena prema njima odlicna blastica  :Zaljubljen:  Jos imamo 2 morule i 2 blastice. 
Odusevljeni smo hotelom Populus!  A o ljepotama Praga ne moram ni pisati...mir i uzitak za dusu i tijelo  :Heart:  Sutra navecer se vracamo.

Inesz, granica je navrsenih 50god.

Hvala drage moje na podrsci  :grouphug:

----------


## Mala88

Sejla srecnooo! Da ugledamo sve pozitivne bete!  :Smile:  Cure da vas pitam,jeli vas posle transfera bolio stomak? Mene boli svaki dan od transfera,pa stane neko vrijeme..nekad su to jaki bolovi a nekad blagi samo.Ponajvise kad spavam boli.jeli to dobro?

----------


## Inesz

Sejla, hvala!
Odbrojavamo s tobom. Sretno!

----------


## kiki30

Sejla , sretno !! ~~~~   :Kiss: 
Evo mi brojimo 33+2.. ja zatvorena ,ctg ok..sljedeci pregled za dva tj..uh blizi see   :Wink:

----------


## Nadica

> Evo cure, popodne bila na transferu  Dvije morule nisu prezivjele odmrzavanje, a meni je vracena prema njima odlicna blastica  Jos imamo 2 morule i 2 blastice. 
> Odusevljeni smo hotelom Populus!  A o ljepotama Praga ne moram ni pisati...mir i uzitak za dusu i tijelo  Sutra navecer se vracamo.
> 
> Inesz, granica je navrsenih 50god.
> 
> Hvala drage moje na podrsci




Sejla, sretno do neba! Sad samo mazi trbuh i za dva tjedna čekamo pozitivne rezultate!
Drago mi je što ti se sviđa Populus! Stvarno je ok hotel.
Sretan povratak kući!

----------


## PinaColada

Cure evo kod mene lose vijesti....beta 15dnt <1,20  :Sad:   :Sad: 
Ostaloj ekipi iz Praga zelim vise srece!
Pitanje: koordinatorica mi rekla da ponovim betu u ponedjeljak, ali nije rekla da li da prestanem sa terapijom??
Da li postoje sanse za vecom betom??? 
Jer na otpusnici iz PFC pise ako je beta negativna, da se prelime s lijekovima. Pls savjetujte me!

----------


## Inesz

Pina  :Sad:  žao mi je


ovo je negativna beta, neće rasti draga. :Love: 

Sejla sretno 
i hvala!

----------


## Blubutterfly

Pozdrav cure. Nova sam ovdje. Ja i suprug idemo na ivf de znaci transfer sa doniranim embrionima jer sam ja u preuranjenoj menopauzi a suprugu diagnosticirana azoospermia. Zanima me  dali je neka od vas bila u tom programu u europa fertility centru u pragu da mi kaze svoja iskustva. I jos me zanima ako je koja od vas koristila Progynova tablete i Climara flastere pa da mi kazete cijenu od prilike i gdje bi ih mogla nabavit? Pozz

----------


## Rominka

Pina, nazalost to je to. Zao mi je da je tako zavrsilo.

ostalim Cesima zelim sretno! Vidim da se Anna ne stize javiti, pa cu vam
samo reci da ima embrija za transfer  :Smile:  (anna jedva cekam da odete i vratite se uduplani!)
mi smo se pokrenuli, tj ja sam se pokrenula. Bila sam
napraviti kariotipizaciju i sad cekam nalaz. Nadam se da ce biti ok. Zatim slijedi DHEA - da li se to dugo ceka, ili? Ako ga se ceka da ga napravim sto prije.

----------


## sejla

Jutro cure  :Smile:  Evo mi jučer ujutro stigli u zg, iz bajke u stvarnost. Presretni vidjeti našu Emu koja nam je nedostajala ovih dana  :Zaljubljen:  
Danas 3 dnt....čekanje. Ne mogu da se ne osluškujem i prisjećam prve t, makar se trudim čim više ne razmišljati o simptomima....

Pina Colada, žao mi je  :Sad:   :Love: 

Romi, držim fige za nalaze ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Moje betosučekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mala88

Dobrodosla kuci sejla! Ma sve mi osluskujemo simptome sad  :Smile:  kod mene je bio taj stalni bol u stomaku,sada se polako smiruje,mada najvise uvece je tu..no bice to dobro  :Smile:  ljubi emicu,pretpostavljam da je i ona pozeljela mamu i tatu puno! <3  :Smile:

----------


## kia

Pina jako mi je žao  :Sad:  Nadamo se da će slijedeći pokušaj biti onaj pravi, drži nam se.

Ostatak čekalica sretno do neba i nazad. Znam da je nemoguće, ali nemojte se opterećivat simptomima. Kod mene niti u prvoj, a niti u drugoj trudnoći nije bilo niti jednog jedinog simptoma. Zato nas je + iznenadio.

Rominka go, go, go girl....

AnnaBanana jako mi je drago da ima dobrih vijesti, sretno vamu kojoj got fazi da jeste i javi nam se kad stigneš.

----------


## Mala88

Evo ja da se javim..danas 9 dan test negativan,nisam mogla vise cekati..vjerovatno je to to.Sjutra 10 dan idem vaditi betu pa da konacno potvrdim.

----------


## elvi

S čim drugim da počnem nego, strpljivo čekam... :Cekam: 
Uhh moram priznati da je  to tako teško...
Mala88 kako to da već 10 dpt ideš na betu?
Meni dr. napisao tek 16 dpt. 
Kakve su vaše preporuke?
Mislim da ni neću pokušavati s testovima doma (ako uspijem izdržati). Nisam ih ni kupovala da ne dođem u napast.
To je samo još 7 dana...kad se sjetim da je Bog stvorio zemlju u 7 dana... :Laughing: 
Mislim da me  najviše drži nečija izjava tu na forumu: Trudna sam dok se ne dokaže suprotno...
Tako da pokušavam uživati...u čekanju

----------


## Mala88

Elvi,meni je napisano beta 14 dan,ali ja nestrpljiva..mislim da ako ima nesto i beta ce pokazati pa makar malo 10 dan..htjela sam cekati par dana ali me ovaj test deprimirao zato bih da idem ranije..

----------


## Mala88

Neznam vidjecu vec ujutro sigurnije dali cu ici,jos sam pod utiscima,ne razmisljam svojom glavom..

----------


## sejla

Mala, žao mi je za minus  :Sad:  Radi li se o blastici? Držim fige da je test bio lažno negativan, beta će točno sve pokazati. Javi ~~~~~~~~~

Prvi put sam napravila kućni test 10dnt, i kako je bio odmah pozitivan, 13dnt sam išla po betu....sad ne znam što ću sa sobom  :Laughing:  nestrpljivija sam nego prvi put, ali budem zdurala nekako do kraja tjedna pa opet oko 10 dnt probala  :Smile: 

elvi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kia

Mala Žao mi je za minus, izvadi betu pa ćeš znati više. 10 dpt je dosta rano, beta  će pokazati dali se šta dešava. 

Meni je u prvoj trudnoći test bio jedva pozitivan na 13 dpt. Ja tu drugu crticu nisam ni vidjela, nego sam od tuge i jada otišla na selo. Tek MM kad je došo s posla ju je vidio na suncu na balkonu. Tri dana poslije beta mi je bila 96 (dakle 16 dpt). 
Dakle, Mala možda je stvarno pre rano.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Ej cure zar nikoga nema tko je je koristio Progynova tablete i Climara flastere da mi kaze gdje se mogu kupiti odnosno naruciti?

Poslano sa mog LG-H500 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## elvi

Drage moje, imam pitanje.
 Da li znate da li se utrogestan može kupiti bez recepta ? 
Naravno da je moj dr. spojio praznike a zaboravio spustiti recept.

----------


## antony34

Moze se kupiti samo uzmi otpusno pismo sa sobom za svaki slucaj. Mozda ti daju pa im odneses kasnije recept.

----------


## elvi

Hvala. Uspjela dobiti jednu kutiju, na jedvite jade uz povijest bolesti i platila 58 kn.
A sada opet čekanje... :Very Happy:

----------


## antony34

Sretno draga :Smile:

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Opet ja s pitanjima vezanim za rješenje za stimulaciju!
Ako sad nisam nazvala 6 brojeva u HZZO-u i nitko nema pojma o rješenjima za dobivanje hormonske stimulacije!  :cupakosu:  Svi ko pokvarena ploča o refundaciji troškova liječenja (to nam ne treba) ali nitko nema pojma o tim rješenjima!
Bila sam u Petrovoj, sve će mi dati ali hoće rješenje! Gdje, koga, na koji broj???  :gaah:

----------


## Nadica

> Opet ja s pitanjima vezanim za rješenje za stimulaciju!
> Ako sad nisam nazvala 6 brojeva u HZZO-u i nitko nema pojma o rješenjima za dobivanje hormonske stimulacije!  Svi ko pokvarena ploča o refundaciji troškova liječenja (to nam ne treba) ali nitko nema pojma o tim rješenjima!
> Bila sam u Petrovoj, sve će mi dati ali hoće rješenje! Gdje, koga, na koji broj???



Mislim da nemaš pravo na refundaciju za dobivanje hormonske terapije. Barem ja nisam čula za to...Nek me netko ispravi ako griješim!
Refundaciju troškova liječenja možeš dobiti, je malo duži postupak, ali dobije se!

----------


## elvi

Biliži se moje vađenje bete a ja skužih da nema pojma di se to vadi. U Zavodu za transfuziju? Ili u Petrovoj bolnici? Ili Vuk Vrhovcu? I gdje se ne moram naručivati?

----------


## sejla

Elvi, ne treba se naručivati. Neka ti gin da uputnicu, i odeš vaditi u Petrovu kad želiš. 
Pratimo se u stopu, sretnoooooo  :Heart:

----------


## elvi

Hej. Imam izvađenu uputnicu, samo nisam razmišljala o naručivanju. Luda glava... U ponedjeljak je dan D. Javim novosti.

----------


## kiki30

elvi  ,sejla,  cure sretnooo    čekamo lijepe vijesti   :Kiss:

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Doktor u bolnici me traži tu suglasnost/rješenje, ne razumijem kako me traži nešto što ne mogu dobiti??
Curke molim help!!!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Elvi,  :fige:  za betu!!

----------


## Mala88

Cure,cekam betu,zazelite mi srecno! Joj nekako istrpjela da je ne uradim ranije,ali sad sam tako nervozna dok mi stignu rezultati!  :Smile:

----------


## kia

> Cure,cekam betu,zazelite mi srecno! Joj nekako istrpjela da je ne uradim ranije,ali sad sam tako nervozna dok mi stignu rezultati!


Sretno iz sve snage  :Heart:

----------


## Rominka

Mala88 hajde jos malo tog strpljenja  :Smile:  navijamo! 
I za vas Sejla i Elvi!!!

----------


## antony34

Cure sretno i da vam bete budu velike :Wink:

----------


## makajica

Cure Sejla, sretno !!  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

Moja beta 12 dan je 2  :Sad:

----------


## sejla

Hvala cure drage na podršci  :grouphug:  Jooooooj baš postajem jako nestrpljiva....Simptomi....drugačije mi je skroz nego prvi put. Prvi put sam imala implantacijsko krvarenje, sada  ga nije bilo, osjetila sam izrazito treperenje (20ak min) u maternici 3-4dnt, ovaj put ne....sada sam 1dnt osjetila jedno jako probadanje, možda koje lagano treperenje i povremeno neka napetost ko pred m....i povećana potreba za snom, poslije popodnevne doze utrića sam gotova  :Laughing:  
Početkom tjedna ću i ja po betu (a možda padne i testić prije  :Wink: ) Danas mi je 9dnt.

Mala88, žao mi je jako, drži se  :Sad:   :Love: 

Elvi, držim fige za pon, sretno!!!!

----------


## Bluebella

Sjela sretno ... Meni je 9dnt morule bio plusic  :Wink:

----------


## Nadica

> Hvala cure drage na podršci  Jooooooj baš postajem jako nestrpljiva....Simptomi....drugačije mi je skroz nego prvi put. Prvi put sam imala implantacijsko krvarenje, sada  ga nije bilo, osjetila sam izrazito treperenje (20ak min) u maternici 3-4dnt, ovaj put ne....sada sam 1dnt osjetila jedno jako probadanje, možda koje lagano treperenje i povremeno neka napetost ko pred m....i povećana potreba za snom, poslije popodnevne doze utrića sam gotova  
> Početkom tjedna ću i ja po betu (a možda padne i testić prije ) Danas mi je 9dnt.
> 
> Mala88, žao mi je jako, drži se  
> 
> Elvi, držim fige za pon, sretno!!!!



Sejla! Sretno ti do neba i želim ti jedan +! Ja sam 10dnt pišnula plusić. 
Evo, taj moj plusić će uskoro u naše ruke. Ušli smo u 32tt. Jedva ga čekamo! 
Svim čekalicama i one koje će to postati šaljem veliki zagrljaj i vreću sreće!

----------


## sejla

Cureeee, moj novi avatar  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bluebella

Čestitam sejla  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rominka

Sejla pa ovo je predivnoooo!!!! Ljubim do neba  :Smile:  wooohooooooo

----------


## Nadica

> Cureeee, moj novi avatar



Jeeeee!!! Čestitam!!!!  :grouphug:

----------


## bubekica

Weeeeeee cestitaaaam!

----------


## Blubutterfly

Sejla cestitam!! Mi smo novi i naruceni smo u Prag 10.08.  Kako mi se to cini daleko....

Poslano sa mog LG-H500 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## antony34

Sejla cestitam. Bubekica lijepo te vidjeti ponovo s nama. Sta ima kod vas?

----------


## bubekica

> Sejla cestitam. Bubekica lijepo te vidjeti ponovo s nama. Sta ima kod vas?


Nista posebno. Uzivamo s maleckom  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

Sejla , bravo !!! Cestitam   :Very Happy:   :Kiss:

----------


## kia

Sejla čestitam  :Bouncing: , bravooooooo

Koji ti je to dan PT, dosta jaki + da nisu blizanci  :Grin:  

Meni je 10 DPT bio dosta jaki + i kad sam radila onaj Clearblue on je procjenio trodnoću za tjedan dana više nego što je bila, razlog dvije bebice  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

Sejla čestitam!

Kia, evo dok se Sejla ne javi-mislim da nisu blizanci jer je Sejla imala tranfer jednog embrija (blastice)  :Smile:  
(mislim, na onu mogućnost diobe blastice i jednojajčane blizance ne računamo)

Cure, sretno svima! ~~~~~~~~~~


_____________________________

Ima li netko listu genetskih mutacija (naljednih bolesti)na koje se donori i donorice testiraju u Češkoji?

----------


## sejla

Hvala vam puno drage moje  :Heart:   :grouphug:  Evo jutros izvadila betu, čekam popodne rezultat  :Smile: 

Kia, Inesz ima pravo. Kod mene se dr odlučio na vraćanje jednog po jednog embrija jer bi na moju konstituciju i laganu srčanu manu potencijalna blizanačka trudnoća bila rizična. 
Radila sam test na 10dnt, ko i prvi put, a i s Emom mi je bila jako rano ogromna beta (13dnt 2401).

----------


## elvi

hej.
Sejla cestitam!!! I ja jutros vadila betu i sad čekamo... Još nekoliko sati...

----------


## sejla

bubekica lijepo te čitati, ljubi curku  :Kiss:

----------


## sejla

elvi, koja će veću  :Laughing:  tko zna, ak si isto vadila u petrovoj možda smo se i vidjele a da ni ne znamo  :Smile:  ja sam tamo bila od negdje 7.15-7.45.
Sretnoooooo!!!!

----------


## elvi

Hej, možda jesmo  :Smile:  
Ja sam bila od 6,50 do 7,25
Vjerojatno u porolazu. Žurila sam na posao.

----------


## kia

Cure sretno i s vama isčekujemo vijesti  :Klap: 

Elvi i Sejla znam da je jednoj od vas vraćen samo jedan embrij ali sam zaboravila kojoj, sve ste nekako radile paralelno pa eto malo mi se zbrkalo  :Razz: 

Sretno i čekamo

----------


## nina977

Sejla ,čestitam na lijepom plusu  :Smile: 
Cure ,držim fige ga visoke bete danas..
Kod mene nažalost opet negativna beta  :Sad:  ,to nam je 6. postupak donacije j.s..
Više nemam snage ni riječi.. :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

nina :Love:  :Love:

----------


## elvi

Nažalost kod mene negativna beta.  :Crying or Very sad: 
Moram se malo sredit u glavi pa idemo dalje...

----------


## nina977

Inesz,u svezi genetskog testiranja u PFC je precizirana samo cistična fibroza ,evo točno kako piše:

- Normalno genetsko testiranje (bez pojave naslednih bolesti, normalan broj kromosoma - kariotip i odsutnost mutacije gena za cističnu fibrozu

----------


## kiki30

elvi  , nina977   žao mi je   :Sad:

----------


## sejla

Elvi i nina, žao mi je jako  :Crying or Very sad:  baš sam se iskreno nadala da ćemo se zajedno veseliti i pratiti....grlim  :Love: 

Moja beta je 11 dnt 628  :Heart:

----------


## Nadica

> Elvi i nina, žao mi je jako  baš sam se iskreno nadala da ćemo se zajedno veseliti i pratiti....grlim 
> 
> Moja beta je 11 dnt 628



Stiže pojačanje!
Čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kia

Elvi i Nina jako mi je žao  :Love:  Nažalost svi znamo koliko neuspjeh boli, držite se.
Odtugujte, ali ne odustajte, glave gore i u nove pobjede  :grouphug: 

Sejla tebi veeeelike čestitke  :Heart:

----------


## Rominka

Elvi i Nina, nema tu nekih pametnih rijeci. Uhvatite svoje muske i skupa to isplacite i kad se skockate, idemo opet do Ceske. I nama ce jednom plusic uljepsati dan <3

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Elvi i Nina...  :Crying or Very sad:  Cure, glavu gore, nije gotovo, progutat knedlu i polako ponovo...  :grouphug: 

Meni danas kreće stimulacija i putujemo u ponedjeljak. Bože, strah me se nadati...  :Undecided:

----------


## t*i*n*a

Pozdrav cure.. ja sam nova ovdje..i imam brdo pitanja...  :Smile:  kao prvo čestitke Sejla... <3 pa ovako ja sam 91godiste sve ok, budući suprug 82godiste azospermija.. mi smo se nakon 2,5 god odlucili na donaciju spermija u češkoj.. pa jel ima neka od vas da je prosla taj postupak..pa da nam veli kolike troškove očekivati (ljekovi,put,smjestaj) znamo da je sam postupak 3000€ sad smo trenutno u fazi prikupljanja nalaza koji nam još nedostaju.. svaki savjet dobro dode.. hvala cure.. divne ste...  :Smile:

----------


## makajica

*Sejla cestitke od src*a !  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Nina i Elvi zao mi je, ne odustajte !

----------


## t*i*n*a

pozdrav, ja sam nova ovdje.. suprug i ja radimo na bebi 2,5 god.. nažalost bezuspješno.. ja sam 91 godište i sve uredno, a kod supruga 82 godište azospermija.. pa smo se nas dvoje odlučili na postupak potpomognute oplodnje sa doniranim spermijima.. pa ovak imam par pitanja možda budu bezvezna, ali svaki savjet je dobro došao.... :Smile:  kao prvo sejla čestitam na plusiću.. <3 kolika svota novaca cca nam je potrebna za (ljekove, smještaj, put) znamo da je cijena samog postupka 3000 eura.. da li je netko od vas bio na takvoj vrsti postupaka, kakva su iskustva, kaj očekivati....? koji smještaj je najprihvatljiviji? planiramo ići autom.... :Heart:

----------


## nina977

Hvala vam cure na podršci  :Smile: 
Sejla,sretno dalje..
Svim curama također od srca želim uspjeh u narednim postupcima :Smile:

----------


## Blubutterfly

Ja se pokusavam pridruzit ali sam nova i jedva mi objavljuju postove..  :Sad:  
Za par dana i ja krecem sa probnom stimulacijom jer vec 3 god. nemam stvari a u Prag smo naruceni 10 08 na Fet. Evo svim cekalicama i onima koje tek idu u postupke zelim puuuuuuno srece i bar jednu bebicu u busi

----------


## Mala88

Sejla,imas pp  :Smile:

----------


## Blubutterfly

Hej cure evo ja sam danas pocela sa estrofemom 3×1 za probni ciklus... :D 

Poslano sa mog LG-H500 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## AnnaBanana

Cureeee mojeee, ubit cete me što se nisam javljala, ali nisam stigla... jako malo sam bila u Hrv, jer mi se svasta događalo privatno, a mob mi zabušavao i izbacivao me kad god bi htjela piasti na forumu.... isto mi se dogodilo i jucer kad sam preko laptopa natipkala kimetarsku poruku...pa sam izgubila vzivce i nije mi se dalo tipkat hihihiheheheh

Pa Sejla, cestitam ženo draga!!!! presretna sam zbog tebe i ovih predivnih vijesti! blago tebi!!  :Very Happy: 
Mala88, Elvi i Pina, jako mi je zao...svi suosjecamo s vama i uz vas smo... znam da je tesko, ali nesmijete se dati. Skulirati se i sve ispočetka...
Nadice i Kia, jako je lijepo cuti da napredujete i da uzivate napokon u vašem vremenu...prekrasno...nadam se da ce svima doci to vrijeme i to što prije...

Ja sam dobro, Rominka vam je prenijela moje lijepe vijesti  :Kiss:  Hvala draga
PGD je od 9 embrija koji su otisli na analizu pokazao dva potpuno zdrava i dva sa balansiranim translokacijama, a ostalih 5 loši... Odlucili smo zamrznuti ova dva sa translokacijama jer su oni zapravo zdravi, samo su nosoci (poput mene)...a ova dva zdrava sam jucer imala transfer  :Smile:  drzite fige da uspije!
Rekao mi je da betu radim tek 18.7. što mi je fuuul kasno, pa ne znam kako cu izdrzati hihihi mogl bi se piskiti ranije heheheheh
isto mi dao Ultragestan i dalje da pijem 3x2, Estrofe 3x1 i Prednison 1/2x1...obavezno...
Muz i ja samo si dali oduska pa ostali jos u pragu nakon transfera sve do sutra.... ovdje je bas predivno, dan jejaaaako dug, do 22.30, vrijeme je toplo, a nije prvruce i uzivamo  :Wink: 

Ja se malo bojim previse hodati tako da cak dosta i lezim... ne znam kakva je praksa inace poslije tog transfera..Znam da se ne smijemo saginjati, čučati i naprezati, ali  u nekom normalnim kolicinama hodanje pretpostavljam da je u redu?

Eto cure moje, drago mi je bilo vas citati..vjerovala sam u ovaj lipanju u Pragu, sve ste krenule sa lijepim vijestima..žao mi je što nije za sve završilo u najboljem redu, ali moramo se i dalje truditi... Mislim da pripremam lagano i sebe na pvaj nacin jer nikako ne zelim da se previse opustim i povjerujem da bi moglo biti dobro, bas da se ne razočaram...a negdje duboko u meni misli da ce sve biti u redu....

Rominka, kako si ti? Krenula si sa nalazima vidim? Kako se osjecas, jel se sitinjaca imalo normalizirala?

pusu veliku vam šaljem svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Rominka

Zar se toliko nismo cule da si vec i transfer stigla obaviti  :Smile:  uziiiiivajjjjteeeee a o svemu ostalom cemo po povratku.

----------


## kia

Ana bravo, predobre vijesti. Uzivaj u Pragu malo i za nas. Ja sam se poslije transfera dosta kretala. Prvi put sam mirovala i bila je biokemijska, drugi put malo mirovala malo setala i mija cura, a Ovaj put kad su blizanci isli smo u Zoo vrt sa malom i cijeli dan bili na nogama, tako da ti je sve to relativno. Dr mi je ovaj put reko ponasajte se jako vam pase.

... i da vam otkrijem tajnu, kod mene dolaze cura i decko  :Smile:  sretna sam, ono sto je najbitnije je da ih je dr. Detaljno pregledala i kazu da su savrseni  :Smile:  jos ih ne osjetim, a oni su jako zivahni, bit ce mi veselo kad ojacaju

----------


## Nadica

AnnaBanana, baš mi je drago da si obavila transfer i da je sve ok! Sad samo smireno do bete. Ja nakon transfera sam mirovala dva dana, a onda sve laganini, bez naprezanja. 
Kia baš mi je drago za curicu i dečka, lijepo!!!
Eto mi u 33 tt. Rastemo i jako smo živahni...Polako se bliži kraj...

----------


## mikipika32

Ja sam rodila curicu u 32+3 tjednu. Hvala Bogu za sad je ok ali je u inkubatoru. Danas bi bila 33+2 i ima 2kg. Iznenadni trudovi i puknuce videnjaka nas je dovelo da se puno puno ranije rodimo. Nadamo se za neka 3 tjedna domeka.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nadica

> Ja sam rodila curicu u 32+3 tjednu. Hvala Bogu za sad je ok ali je u inkubatoru. Danas bi bila 33+2 i ima 2kg. Iznenadni trudovi i puknuce videnjaka nas je dovelo da se puno puno ranije rodimo. Nadamo se za neka 3 tjedna domeka.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mikipika, čestitam! Nisam ni znala da si rodila!! Hvala Bogu da je sve ok! Naš dečko je prema liječničkim mjerenjima prije tri tjedna bio oko 1700g, veći za tri tjedna od tjedana trudnoće. Malo su se uplašili da nije šećer,ali nakon svih mogućih testiranja, jednostavno je zaključeno da je velika beba.  :Laughing: 
Mislimo da bi sad mogao dobrano prijeći 2 kg, a sve ćemo vidjeti sredinom 7.mj. kad budem išla na uzv.

----------


## AnnaBanana

> Ja sam rodila curicu u 32+3 tjednu. Hvala Bogu za sad je ok ali je u inkubatoru. Danas bi bila 33+2 i ima 2kg. Iznenadni trudovi i puknuce videnjaka nas je dovelo da se puno puno ranije rodimo. Nadamo se za neka 3 tjedna domeka.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mikipika32, cestitam! Nadamo se da ce sve biti dobro i da cete brzo kući da se druzite zajedno  :Wink:  Džimo fige!

Nadice i Kia, stvarno vas je milina za slušati...uzivajte u malim borcima koji rastu  :Wink: 

Netko je pitao vezano za rješenje za stimulacije bez kojeg ga neće primiti u Petrovu na stimulacije...ne tnam tocno tko, ali mislim da je neki neporazum... Mislim da je taj netkokrivo skuzio ove u Petrovoj..Nisam ni je mogla ici na stimulacije dok nisam donijela rješenje od HZZO-a da idem u Prag i da će oni sufinancirati onh velikih 1000 eura. Nije to rješenje za stikulacije, vec rješenje za opceniti odlazak u Prag!
Nema rješenja za stimulacije, pricala mi je samo teta u Petrovoj i taj mjesec cu me bili odbili na stimulacijama pa sam morala cekati sljedecu mengu...uglavnom tada mi je neka teta doktorica ili sestra rekla da ne mogu davati stimulaciju u bolnici za nekog tko ide privatno u inozemstvo. Pacijent im mora donijeti rješenje od HZZO-a da je HZZO suglasan da pacijent može ici u prag, a da stimulaciju primi u bolnici u Hrvatskoj...

Nadam se da sam pomogla  :Wink: 

Rominka, mi se cujemo po povratku  :Wink:  nadam se da si mi ti bolje  :Kiss:

----------


## Blubutterfly

Evo da kazem da sam danas pocela sa estrofemom 3×1 za probni ciklus jer sam vec 3 godine u menopauzi. Ako dobro odreagiram dobro na terapiju 10.08. idemo za Prag

----------


## sejla

AnnaBanana, hvala ti  :Heart:  Bravo za uspješan transfer lijepih blastica, navijamo i čekamo s tobom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

kia, ajme divno, stižu braco i seka  :Zaljubljen: 

mikipika, čestitam od srca!!!!!!!! Glavno da je sada sve u redu, oporavite se i želim vam čim prije uživanje doma sa vašom malom mišicom  :Zaljubljen: 

Ja sam evo ok uz povremene mučnine, beta se lijepo duplala, jedino me sad opet brine štitnjača, u petak sam vadila i tsh mi je 4,1  :Sad:  Sutra ću kod dr, pa ćemo povećati dozu i nadam se da bude onda pao unutar referentnih vrijednosti.
Uzv tek 22.7., pa tko će to dočekat  :Grin: 

Pusa svima!

----------


## AnnaBanana

Sejla, tako je meni... ja moram cekat do 18.7. da uopce izvadim betu - cini mi se ko vjecnost hahahahaha

----------


## kiki30

annaBanana sretno..držimo fige za jednu lijepu betu !! ~~~~~~~
kia,bravo za bebice..cura i dečko..ma predivno  :Smile: 
mikipika,čestitam na curici..da se čim prije mazite u vašem domu   :Kiss: 
a ja cure,sutra punih 36 tt..prošli tjedan na pregledu sve ok,zatvorena,beba na glavicu i sad samo čekamo da se pokrene hehe

----------


## elvi

evo kod nas se sve vraća u normalu. Menga stigla točno u dan, jedino što traje neuobičajeno dugo za mene (6 dana).
Šejla samo uživaj...
AnanBanana za čas će proći ta dva tjedna...a onda navijamo za plus

----------


## sejla

t*i*n*a, dobro nam došla  :Smile:  Ne znam koliko još dodatno koštaju lijekovi za stimulaciju uz cijenu postupka, moj protokol je drugačiji i lijekovi su mi besplatni.
Što se smještaja tiče, prva dva puta smo bili u hostelu, a sada dva noćenja s doručkom u hotelu Populus za sveukupno 500kn i bili smo oduševljeni. Opčenito smještaj koji nije u centru je jeftiniji, a podzemnom se brzo dođe kamo god. Sad smo išli busem, prva dva puta vlakom i ipak nam je bolji vlak.
U koju idete kliniku?

Blubutterfly, sretno u probnom ciklusu i da uspješno reagiraš  :Smile: 

kiki draga, pa još maloooooo  :Zaljubljen:  

elvi, samo nam se oporavi, pa će pasti planovi za dalje  :Smile: 

Evo ja danas bila kod dr, presretna je zbog novosti i povećale smo dozu Euthyroxa, pa će se sada tsh valjda malo ustabiljiti.

----------


## t*i*n*a

Hvala...  :Smile:  danas nam se koordinatorica javila da bude do kraja tjedna pripremila protokol za nas... Idemo kod dr Sonje Lazarovske.. PRAGUE FERTILITY CENTRE.... Pa budemo vidli kakvi su daljni postupci za nas... Hvala na podršci...  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

T*i*n*a mi smo bili pocetkom travnja, i doslo nas je 3200 sa lijekovima u Pronatalu u C. Budejovicama. Tesko je reci koliko te stimulacija moze kostati jer prvo mlada si, i vjerojatno neces dobiti istu dozu kao ja npr. Nezahvalno je reci ti koliko da spremis novcica kad sve ovisi o tvom organizmu, o tvojim nalazima. Prvi puta smo bili u PFCu u Pragu i postupak nas je kostao 2200€, ali sam lijekove sama kupovala i na to je otislo jos 1000-1300€. Smjestaj ti je u Ceskoj, po meni, najmanja stavka jer imaju satolik izbor hotela, app, u centru i van centra grada. Zaista se moze naci svasta. Hrana je tkd jeftina, benz je kod njih jeftiniji, a putarina opet ovisi kojim putevima idete i kamo. Za Prag se tkd kupuje vinjeta dok za C.B. vinjeta ne treba jer su uz granicu i nema autoputa od granice. Znaci, prvo kontaktiraj klinike, napravi sve sto vas traze, donesite odluku kamo cete ici i tad ces moci otprilike sloziti i financijsku konstrukciju.

----------


## elvi

t*i*n*a evo mislim da smo mi među zadnjima bili u PFC Prag na donaciji sa spermom... pa iz prve ruke
ukupni trošak cijele priče nam je bio oko 5.000€
Klinika 3000€ (nismo imali za zamrzavanje), lijekovi 1000€ (sami smo kupili), smještaj 300€, put  140€ ( imamo auto plin) te trošak hrane i boravka tamo oko 560€

----------


## keti10

Pozdrav cure, evo mi čekamo nalaze sa rebra - kariogram i u osmom mjesecu se nadamo u postupak. Dogovorili smo sve u klinici Pronatal. Ako netko može napisati, tko je bio tamo, gdje je najjeftiniji smještaj blizu klinike ili preporučiti nekakav hotel ili privatni smještaj!

----------


## Blubutterfly

AnnaBanana navijamo za veliku betu... Cure mene nesto buni sve pricate o tim skupim ljkovima i ciframa po 1000 eura. Meni je receno da uzimam estrofem folnu i duphaston i nisam platila nista. Jedino ako probni prodje kako treba prije nego krenem u Prag cu uzimat jos i utrogestan. Mogu vam rec da sam poprilicno zbunjena... Dali to ima veze sto mi idemo na donirane smrzlice?

----------


## t*i*n*a

hvala cure na informacijama... evo do kraja tjedna bi trebao biti spreman naš protokol ( tak su barem rekli) pa onda napišem kaj od lijekova bude potrebno, pa da čujem di je najisplativije kupovati..gdje ste vi kupovale? elvi mogu dobiti podatke o vašem smještaju...hvala  :Smile:  mi smo cca računali 5000 eura.. što se tiče mojih nalaza stvarno su svi uredni.(hvala Bogu).našalio se moj ginekolog pa veli po knjizi... :Smile:  tak da čekamo povratne informacije iz Praga pa da vidimo kud dalje...

----------


## Nadica

> Pozdrav cure, evo mi čekamo nalaze sa rebra - kariogram i u osmom mjesecu se nadamo u postupak. Dogovorili smo sve u klinici Pronatal. Ako netko može napisati, tko je bio tamo, gdje je najjeftiniji smještaj blizu klinike ili preporučiti nekakav hotel ili privatni smještaj!


Mi smo bili u 12 mjesecu. Bili smo u Hotel Populus. Udaljen je 10-tak min vožnje autom od Pronatala. Platili smo za 8 noćenja s doručkom nešto malo više od 200 eura. S tim da smo morali pomicati jedan dan zbog ranijeg odlaska, pa smo našli termin u last minut ponudi na Bookingu. To nam je bila prihvatljiva cijena, a hotel je ok, čist,uredan i blizu klinike. Isplati se gledati te last minut ponude, jer stvarno bude ok cijena i smještaja, iako ne znam kako je sad, jer su godišnji odmori....možda ima turista...

----------


## Rominka

Keti kada ste radili kariogram? Pitam jer i ja cekam nalaz. Sad u cetvrtom tj cekanja, a zadnji put (prije 8 g) smo cekali tri mjeseca. Nadam se da ce doci ubrzo. Jeste odabrali Pronatal u Pragu? 
Elvi, sad kad citam koliko vas je doslo ostala sam paf, ali ono zbilja. Kako je moguce da im je tolika razlika u cijeni? Kako je moguce da Pronatal u toj cijeni postupka daje lijekove? Prije su bili manje vise isti, ali cini me, a ispravite me ako grijesim, da je PFC poprilicno podigao cijene. Jeza me lovi koliko se na nama "zaradjuje"....i tuga me hvata kad se sjetim kako lose reagiram i nemam sto zamrznuti, a to znaci sve ispocetka i novcano, i psihicki i fizicki....

----------


## Ina90

Annabanana jako mi je drago da je sve dobro prošlo svaki dan sam gledala jesi li se javila...
A sad cu te malo gnjaviti ako mi možeš reci ali bas sve. :Smile:  kako ide postupak,lijekovi,hoteli,put i naravno oko smije znati koliko vas je sve došlo financijski na kraju..jer i mene sve to čeka u 10 mjesec.

Nadam se da nam se javljas za par dana sa duplim++++++

----------


## elvi

Rominka jesam te dobro skužila? 
sve lijekove (stimulaciju: kao gonale, orgalutran, ovitrel) si dobila u Pronatalu?
Ili?

----------


## Rominka

Da Elvi, lijekovi su nas kostali 1322€ (gonali, prednison, ovitrelle, utrogestan 2 kutije, fraxiparin 2 kutije) i ostatak je bio 1650€. Odmah su mi rekli da su lijekovi u cijeni. Zato se i cudim otkud tolika razlika. Cini mi se da su im cijene prije bile u koji euro razlike, ali ovo sada mi se cini pretjerano.

----------


## elvi

Mi smo sve lijekove prema protokolu za stimulaciju nabavili i platili tu u RH ( gonal, orgalutran). Stop injekciju  (ovitrel) i prvu turu terapije poslije punkcije ( prednison, utrogestan, aspirin ...) smo kupili tamo kad je dr odredio što i kako dalje.
Napominjem da smo mi snosili sve troškove jer nismo čekali Rješenje HZZO, budući da MM jednostavno više nema snage prolaziti kroz biopsije i punkcije kad je ishod uvijek negativan.
Možda je u tome razlika.

----------


## Rominka

Mi sve radimo o svom trosku. Mi smo odmah odustali od Zavoda. Sve sami placamo. Ne znam sto se dogodilo, ali razlika je ocita i velika.

----------


## AnnaBanana

> Annabanana jako mi je drago da je sve dobro prošlo svaki dan sam gledala jesi li se javila...
> A sad cu te malo gnjaviti ako mi možeš reci ali bas sve. kako ide postupak,lijekovi,hoteli,put i naravno oko smije znati koliko vas je sve došlo financijski na kraju..jer i mene sve to čeka u 10 mjesec.
> 
> Nadam se da nam se javljas za par dana sa duplim++++++


Draga, od svih cura sam zaboravila, jel i ti ides na PGD?
Ja sam jako zadovoljna Pronatalom i cijelom uslugom...
Prvi put sam isla na konzultacije i to me doslo 100€, drugi put na punkciju i PGD i to me doslo 4.020 € (cijena ti varira - ovisi o broju oplodjenih js), i treci put kad sam dosla sada u lipnju na transfer sam platila jos 422 €. Pod uvjetom da je uz sve ovo HZZO nadoplatio razliku, mislim oko 1100 €. Dobila sam prije odlaska Rjesenje pa su mi odobrili odlazak i njihovo sufinanciranje. Malo sam se namucila, ali mi nije zao jer sam sigurna da cijela ta administracija postoji samo da ljudi odustanu i da ustede drzavni novac... uz sav stees nisam im htjela dati za pravo  :Wink: 
Prema tim rjesenjima sam imala placene lijekove za stimulaciju koje sam uzimala u Petrovoj. U Pronatalu sam uzela sada samo neke lijekove koje sam odmah morala poceti piti, a kako sam ostajala u Pragu 5 dana kupila sam ih tamo... bas sam ih danas uzela ovu turu u nasoj ljekarni, doktroica mi napisala recept...
S tim da sam imala komplikacije sa Rjesenjem jer su mi odobrili jedan odlazak u Prag, a kako se PGD analiza radi mjesec dana, morala sam ici dva puta, pa sam zbog toga morala traziti drugo rjesenje zabdrugi odlazak... o tome sam pisala da upozorim ostale cure koje idu na PGD da u prvoj zamolbi odnosno zahtjevu za lijecenjem u inizenstvu doktoruca onavezno napise da pacijent mora ici dva puta u Prag zbog dugog cekanja na rezultate PGD-a. Cisto da da puta ne pises zahtjev i gubis vrijeme. O tome sam pisala u svibnju.

Sto se tice hotela, mi smo gledali da budemo u centru, cisto da mi muz moze izaci malo prosetati,a i ja.. u Pronatal smao isli autom tako da mi je svejedno di je, ali najdalje smo bili 9udaljeni 10 km autom 15 minuta... jedini je bed jer se ramo placa parking u svakom hotelu i to masno... 
Prvi hotel Bed&Breakfast je bio dobar i najbolji s obzirom da je imao nekakv divlji parking koji se ne naplacuje, a odmah je do hotela, pa smo tu ustedili.
Drugi hotel Royal Court je bio jaaaako lijepi ali je parkimg bio preskup 15€ po danu...
I treci sada kad smo isli na transfer mi je bio najnajnaj.... parking je bio 10€ po danu, cuvar je 0-24 na parkingu, hotel je renoviran Akcent Hotel i nalazi se 2 km od Karlovog mosta, a odmah do njega je oooogroman shopping centar u kojem imas sve sto ti zatreba. Sobe su preko 24 kvadrata, lijepe, prostrane i ciste. 
Mi smo ti do njih dolazili tako da sam gledala akcije i kombinirala sa cijenom parkinga i blizinom centra..
prva dva hotela u kojem smo bili tri dana/dvije noci smo platili 500 kn, a treci je bio 5 dana/4noci malo skuplji 2000 kn... vec im je pocela sezona i tesko sam nalazila ista povoljnije a da je u centru i sa parkingom jeftinijim od 20 eura...

Sta jos da ti pisem?  :Very Happy: 
Stimulacija mi je bila ok, samo sto sam bila jaaako napuhana, izvadili mi 23 js, oplodili 22, a do faze embrija doslo njih 9. Tih 9 je islo na PGD i pronasli su 2 zdrava koja su mi vratili, 2 sa balansiranom translokacijom koja smo zamrznuli i 5 koji su unisteni jer su bili u katastrofa stanju...

Vise mi ne pada na pamet sta da ti jos pisem hehehehihihi pitaj me pa cu pisati  :Wink:  
Sada malo lezim malo hodam, ne naprezem se previse i kao cuvam se... i cekam taj 18.-ti koji nikako da se priblizi  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ina90

Annabanana hvala ti puno na informacijama da i mene čeka taj strašni PGD samo kod mog muža postoje dvije promjene na jednom kromosomu traslokacija i inverzija tako da me to sve skupa malo plaši....
Trenutačno samo u prikupljanju svih nalaza pa ih šaljem idući tjedan i čekamo termin konzultacija u 9 mjesec....

Držim fige za +++++

----------


## AnnaBanana

Ina90, tamo doktori stvarno cine cuda...to sve cure vide, rade stvari koje ne mogu ni zamisliti...i uvijek vide neku nadu.... jasno mi je da je to za njih samo novac, ali moj tata zna reci - sve sto se moze kupiti novcem, bez obzira koliko kostalo je odlicno, nije dobro ako se nesto ne moze kupiti. Tu si u nezgodnom polozaju  :Wink: 
Skupite nalaze i otidjite na konzultacije pa vidite sta ce vam reci. A onda nakon toga se naoruzaj strpljenjem jer ces trebati vremena da prodjes borbu sa HzZO-om, vrijeme potrebno za stimulacije i punkciju, pa onda cekanje rezultara mjesec dana i tek onda cca transfer...
Ja sam mislila da cu prolupat milijun puta, ali se samo sjeti zasto to radis  :Wink: 
Milijun puta sam se isplakala i pomislila dici ruke, kao da se sve urotilo protiv tebe, ali nije tako... uvijek moze biti i gore...

Javi se kad se vratis sa konzultacija da javis sta doktor kaze.

Jesi podnijela zahtjev za HZZO? 
Ako ces na konzultacije u rujnu, planiraj da zahtjev podneses pocetkom /sredinom kolovoza da ti se odobri najkasnije do kraja rujna (mozda ce im trebati vise jer su ljetni godinji) pa da mozes ici na stimulacije u ciklusu u listopadu ili cak u rujnu ako ti se menga poklopi krajem rujna... tako bi ja napravila... 
I obavezno neka ti doktorica u zahtjevu napise da moras ici dva puta u inozemst o jer se rezultate PGD-a ceka mjesec dana. Tako da odmah dobijes rjesenje na dva odlaska.

Drzim fige draga! Pusaaaa

----------


## Ina90

Annabanana hvala ti puno...mislili smo krajem ovog mijeseca...taman ce mi bit gotovi svi nalazi može još samo jedna informacija oprosti sta te gnjavim....sta mi sve treba za HZZO osima naših nalaza i ako znaš točnu adresu gdje šaljem....
Pusa...

----------


## keti10

> Keti kada ste radili kariogram? Pitam jer i ja cekam nalaz. Sad u cetvrtom tj cekanja, a zadnji put (prije 8 g) smo cekali tri mjeseca. Nadam se da ce doci ubrzo. Jeste odabrali Pronatal u Pragu? 
> Elvi, sad kad citam koliko vas je doslo ostala sam paf, ali ono zbilja. Kako je moguce da im je tolika razlika u cijeni? Kako je moguce da Pronatal u toj cijeni postupka daje lijekove? Prije su bili manje vise isti, ali cini me, a ispravite me ako grijesim, da je PFC poprilicno podigao cijene. Jeza me lovi koliko se na nama "zaradjuje"....i tuga me hvata kad se sjetim kako lose reagiram i nemam sto zamrznuti, a to znaci sve ispocetka i novcano, i psihicki i fizicki....


Rominka, u petom mjesecu, točnije 23.05. smo radili kariogram na Rebru i rekli su mi tada da će nalazi doći najkasnije za mjesec i pol dana! M je isti dan radio i mikrodelecije i to je već stiglo na kućnu adresu prije dva tjedna. Odabrali smo Pronatal i sad samo čekamo da dobijemo kariogram i idemo u postupak! Sve sami plaćamo. Ne znam, ako ne dođe još 10 dana ja ću nazvati na rebro da vidim što je s tim. Ovo čekanje me ubija!  Negdje ću valjda iskopati broj!

----------


## sejla

Nisam se mogla strpiti  :Razz:  Otišla sam jutros kod svoje gin na uzv, i  kaže da je za sada sve u redu  :Heart:  Izračunala je 5+2, još nema otkucaja ali su gestacijska i žumančana tu  :Smile:  Umor i povremene lagane mučnine su mi jedini simptomi. Do ovog trenutka u prvoj t sam već svega doživjela, pa mi je zasad ovo sve nestvarno.
Za dva tjedna uzv u bolnici, pa se nadam da će se čuti  :Heart:

----------


## Nadica

> Nisam se mogla strpiti  Otišla sam jutros kod svoje gin na uzv, i  kaže da je za sada sve u redu  Izračunala je 5+2, još nema otkucaja ali su gestacijska i žumančana tu  Umor i povremene lagane mučnine su mi jedini simptomi. Do ovog trenutka u prvoj t sam već svega doživjela, pa mi je zasad ovo sve nestvarno.
> Za dva tjedna uzv u bolnici, pa se nadam da će se čuti




 :Very Happy:  I ja sam tako išla na prvi uzv. Tko će dočekati onaj datum koji je dogovoren!
Sad samo polako i sve će biti ok!

----------


## AnnaBanana

Sejlaaaa supeeer!!! Bas lijepe vijesti! 
Ja cekam... ovo vrijeme imam osjecaj da sporo prolazi ... kontam docekat ponedjeljak-utorak pa da se popiskim na stapic jer ko ce izdrzat do 18.tog hehehehhihih  :Smile: 

Ina90, dokumentaciju nosis u Hzzo u Margaretsku 3, to ti je na Cvjetnom trgu.

Uz molbu prilizis sljedece:
1. Originalni Zahtjev za lijecenjem u inozemstvu (i neka ti doktorica u njemu obavezno napise da moras ici dva puta u Prag zbog dugog cekanja na rezultate PGD-a)
2. Kopije nalaza
3. Originalnu Izjavu tebe i muza da prihvacate uvjete poliklinike i ceske propise (samo jednu recenicu napises i to oboje potpisete)
4. Kopija Izjave da vas poliklinika u Pragu prihvaca za lijecenje sa okvirnim izracunom cijena koje snosi HZZO, a koliko pacijent (to je meni dala koordinatorica i poslala skenirano mailom, lijepo napisano slizbeno na memorandumu i potpisano
5. Kopiju vjencanog lista (ako niste u braku onda ne znam  :Smile: )

Ja nisam ovo sve prilozila pa su me zvali i morala sam slati nadopunu dokumentacije... ali kada sad glrdam sve papire, to je to sta sam im slala  :Smile: 

Sretno draga  :Wink:

----------


## t*i*n*a

evo cure dobila i mi svoj protokol (gonal, orgalutran, ovitrelle) pa sad da čujem gdje je koj najjeftiniji... hvala cure

----------


## antony34

AnnaBanana samo da se nadovezem ako nisu vjencani samo treba ovjera od javnog biljeznika da zive u izvanbracnoj zajednici na istoj adresi. Tako smo mi poslali i bilo je u redu.

----------


## antony34

Sejla draga cestitam i sretno dalje. Mi smo jos u fazi cekanja na donorku. Mislim cak da nam ja Adrijana na go jer sam joj slala mail i ne odgovara mi.

----------


## AnnaBanana

antony34, jeste Andrijana je na godisnjem dva tjedna .... od 1.7.-18.7 mislim...ja sam bas isla na transfer njezin zadnji radni dan pa je rekla da ide svojima za godinji u Beograd

----------


## bmaric

Cure, evo da vam se i ja kao bivsa Cehinja javim.
Sejla, jos jednom cestitam i ovdje!
Svim curama u postupku drzim fige da vam uspije sto prije ostvariti trudnocu, samo hrabro i ne odustajte!

----------


## Ruzhi

Pozdrav od mene. 
Imamo jedno dijete (prirodna trudnoća, sve školski) i nakon njega tri pobačaja. 
Napravljena je komplet obrada (štitnjača, šećer, hormoni, spermiogram, kariotipovi, trombofilija). Konzultirali smo se s tri Dr od čega su dva MPO. Dva kažu da imam naznake trombofilije i da sam kandidat za heparin, jedan kaze da nema nikakve trombofilije. 
Moj kariotip je ok, muž ima pericentricnu inverziju na 9. kromosomu. Liječnici ne vide neku zapreku pa savjetuju IVF, ali kontaktirala sam jednu američku udrugu za kromosomske
Anomalije. Ispada da s našim kariogramima imamo podjednake sanse da dijete bude zdravo, da bude nosioc te inverzije, da bude pobačaj ili da se rodi dijete s mentalnim oštećenjima. Ja se nakon toga ne usudim na obični IVF. nemam problema ostati trudna, imam problema s održavanjem zdrave trudnoće. 
Zato planiramo u Češki na PGD. Poslala sam nalaze u Pronatal, javili su mi se iz C. Budejovica i dali nam termin za konzultacije vec početkom osmog mj. 
Traže i nalaz za čistoću fibrozu za muza, ali ja nemam pojma gdje se to radi, a i nemam vise živaca. 
Imam 39 godina, AMH lijepo visok. TSH je 4,7 bio u petom mj. Otad pijem Eutyrox 25 mikrograma.

----------


## Inesz

*Ruzhi*, žao mi je radi spontanih pobačaja  :Sad: 

Zašto traže pretragu na cističnu fibrozu kod tvog muža? ( pretpostavljam da je t cistična fiboroza, napisla si ovako . "čistoću fibrozu") Je li zbog moguće povezanosti kormosomske inverzije koju nosi i gena CFTR?
Ima li on nekih znakova CF? Cistična fibroza vrlo rijetko se, samo kod izrazito blagih oblika bolesti, dijagnosticira kod odraslih. CF dijagnosticira se u načelu kod novorođenčadi i male djece. 

CF najčešće se dijagnosticira prilično jednostavnim testom utvrđivanja koncentracije kloridnih iona u znoju, tzv. znojnim testom. Znam da se taj  dijagnostički test može napraviti na Klinici za pedijatriju na Rebru. Možeš nazvati kliniku za Pedijatriju na Rebru, tražiti odjel za respiratorne bolesti i tamo upitati gdje se radi dijagnostika CF za odrasle.

----------


## Ruzhi

Cisticnu, da. Imam neki blesavi autocorrect, a često ne kontroliram sto pise.  :Smile:  
Nisu mi rekli zašto to traže, samo mi je asistentica s kojom se dopisujem rekla da ce genetičar vjerojatno to tražiti. Sad me hvata panika jer imam dijete od tri godine i svašta čitam, a ne mora imati nikakve veze. :/
Ne znam je li mozda pametnije imati prvo skype konzultacije prije odlaska gore jer smo ograničeni lovom, a budemo li išli na PGD, ici cemo bar jos dvaput.

----------


## Inesz

Ruzhi
ma ne brini za cističnu. Gen za CFTR čija mutacija dovodi do cistične je na 7. kromosomu, bolest se kod ljudi pojavulje samo ako od oba roditelja nasljede mutirani gen. Kad netko ima cističnu, to se jako brzo dijagnosticira.
Cistična fibroza najčešća je monogenska nasljedna bolest u mnogim populacijama. 
Kod donacija spolnih stanica, donoricama i donorima se rade genetske pretrage na ovu mutaciju.
Isto tako, osobe koje znaju da u njihovim obiteljima ima cistične fibroze ili oni koji već imaju djecu sa cističnom, često idu na PGD radi CF.

Ima Hrvatska udruga za cističnu fibrozu pa njih možeš pitati za testove za tvog muža, mada bih ja naradije uputila klinici mail i pitala zašto test na CF za odraslog muškarca koji ne pokazuje nikakve znakove boelsti:

http://www.cisticna-fibroza.hr/index...ticna-fibroza/

Sretno!

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Bok cure, upravo smo se vratili iz Praga!  :pivo: 

Otišli smo prije 2 tjedna na 8 dan ciklusa, računajući da će nam 9 dana tamo biti dovoljno za sve ali na kraju smo ostali ukupno 13 dana jer mi se stimulacija morala produžiti. Prag je predivan ali nakon 6 dana tamo već nismo znali kud bi sa sobom.  :facepalm: 
Odmah da se nadovežem na pitanje vezano za troškove  IVFa sa donacijom spermija, mi smo platili 3.000 eura + 650 eura dodatni gonal, citrotide, stop itd. + hotel. Bili smo u hotelu Beseda koji je u samom centru, 100 m od metro stanice na žutoj liniji koja ide u kliniku i platili smo cca 450 kn za noćenje s doručkom za oboje (ponudu našli na Hotels Combined). Hotel je 4* ali je po meni to 3*, bilo je čisto i uredno, doručak ok, najviše vrijedi lokacija. Mi smo odabrali biti u centru jer smo u svih tih 13 dana u kliniku išli samo 4 puta i vožnja metroom je trajala 15 minuta.
Da se vratim na postupak. Nakon što smo napokon dočekali punkciju (tjedan dana kasnije od planiranog), to je super prošlo, izvadili su mi 20 folikula, oplodili 17 i na kraju je bio samo jedan koji nije bio iskoristiv, svi ostali školski primjerci i embriologica mi je rekla da već dugo nisu imali tako dobar rezultat. 3 dana poslije vratili su mi 1 (jer smo mi tako odabrali), a ostalih 15 su zamrznuli. Poslije transfera sam odmirovala jedan dan, drugi dan sam išla u šetnju, dobro sam se osjećala, samo lagani grčevi u trbuhu (ali to je počelo već od punkcije). Dobila sam još utrogestan, prednison, nešto sa "e" (pakiranje ko anti-bebi pilule), folnu i aspirin za uzimanje do daljnjega (to je bilo oko 300-tinjak kn).

Sinoć mi je pozlilo, probudila sam se grčevima, u hladnom znoju s vrtoglavicom i to je trajalo oko pola sata pa se smirilo. Jel se još nekome to tako dogodilo? Pitala sam kliniku pa su mi rekli da može biti reakcija na lijekove. Sutra idem svom giniću pa ću vidjeti što će on reći.

Uglavnom, sad čekamo betu koja bi trebala biti 01.08.  :fige: 

Pozdrav!  :Bye:

----------


## LopticaHopsica

E da, zaboravila sam napisati, putovali smo avionom. Direktan let Zagreb-Prag, sa Czech airlines, za tamo je koštalo 80 eura, za natrag 100 eura po osobi. Let traje sat i 35 minuta. Prvo smo kupili karte samo do tamo pa kad smo znali točno kada će biti transfer, uzeli smo za natrag. Zato nas je i koštalo malo više.

----------


## Ruzhi

AnnaBanana, držim danas fige. Javi!  :Smile:  
loptica hopsica - sve zvuci kao po špagi.  :Smile: )) držim fige!

Ja sam dobila odgovor s Rebra. CFHR mozemo napraviti kod njih ITO-pet 7-9 - treba samo doci s uputnicom. 
S Pronatalom u C Budejovicama dogovaramo taj termin 8.8. - ne znam jos dal da idemo ili se skypamo. Kaze mi gdja da sef klinike uvijek vise voli sam pogledati pacijentice.

----------


## AnnaBanana

Curkeeee, lijepe vijest kod mene

----------


## AnnaBanana

Beta 7623

----------


## Mala88

Loptica puno srece I da bude plusic! Ana cestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rominka

Eeeeee Anneeee!!! Cestitam i ovdje
 :Kiss:  nakon natezanja sa zavodom i papirima, sad uzivaj u ljetu! 
Loptica, nadam se da ces i ti javiti plusic  :Smile: 
bravo cehinje! I cesi  :Smile:

----------


## AnnaBanana

Hvala cure ❤
Loptica cekamo lijepe vijesti pa da podignemo prosjek i damo ostalim curama malo vjetar u ledja

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Hvala curke, nitko ne bi bio sretniji od nas!
Čestitam Anna!!!  :Klap:  :grouphug:

----------


## elvi

bravo cure...Anna čestitam
Loptica držimo fige

----------


## kia

Weeeee Ana čestitam  :Very Happy:  to se zove beturina. Izludila si me sa čekanjem. Svaki dan virkam da vidim jel ima šta novo.

Loptice ti si slijedeća  :Heart:

----------


## antony34

AnnaBanana cestitam.

----------


## Nadica

AnnaBanana koja veeeeelika beta!!! Bravo! Čestitam! Sad laganini u slatko iščekivanje!

Ja ušla u 36 tt. Ajmeeeee!!! Još tako malo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ina90

Annabanana draga Čestitam ti od srca....SAD uživaj.....

----------


## Ruzhi

Cestitke!!!!

----------


## AnnaBanana

Hvala vam cure!!!!  
❤❤❤
Ostale cure uzuvajte u trudnoci, a cekalice javljajte novosti  :Kiss:

----------


## Ruzhi

Tko je ono bio u C. Budejovicama? Jel se moze gore i Nazad u jedan dan?

----------


## Rominka

Mi smo bili. Sada u ljeti nema sanse. A kasnije je jos i moguce. Iako sve ovisi o tome odakle putujete, koliko km imate do tamo.

----------


## kiki30

AnnaBanana,čestitam na beti !!  :Very Happy: 
Cure ,ja ušla u 39 tt...počela se otvarati,jučer sluzni čep izašao i sad čekamooo... ne mogu vjerovat da je to tu,tako blizu...   :Smile: 
Nadice,evo i tebe u 9 mj.  bravo... još malooo   :Kiss:

----------


## Nadica

> AnnaBanana,čestitam na beti !! 
> Cure ,ja ušla u 39 tt...počela se otvarati,jučer sluzni čep izašao i sad čekamooo... ne mogu vjerovat da je to tu,tako blizu...  
> Nadice,evo i tebe u 9 mj.  bravo... još malooo


Kiki bravo! To je to! Super! Jesi u bolnici ili kod kuće?
Mi danas bili na kontroli. Beban je oko 3100g. Jako,jako veliki. Sad opet za 2 tjedna, a onda ćemo vidjeti kako i kada ćemo. Nisam otvorena, nema trudova i misle da će biti carski...Al, još se sve dogovorimo. Bitno da je mališa super!

----------


## Ruzhi

Idemo 8.8. gore, iz Zga. Znaci ipak bi bilo bolje prespavati gdjegod putem.

----------


## kiki30

> Kiki bravo! To je to! Super! Jesi u bolnici ili kod kuće?
> Mi danas bili na kontroli. Beban je oko 3100g. Jako,jako veliki. Sad opet za 2 tjedna, a onda ćemo vidjeti kako i kada ćemo. Nisam otvorena, nema trudova i misle da će biti carski...Al, još se sve dogovorimo. Bitno da je mališa super!


o to će bit pravi dečko  :Smile: 
zašto na carski,jer se ne otvaraš? pa imaš vremena 
meni su na početku govorili carski,al sad ništa,beba je okrenuta na glavicu,tlak mi je ok,počelo to otvaranje pa ćemo vidjet prirodno..
ja sam u tjedan dana dva cm se otvorila,sad me bolucka stalno dole ko pred pms..trudova nemam još..u pon sam na kontroli pe ćemo vidjeti,ako se šta prije ne pokrene hehe  doma sam  :Smile:

----------


## keti10

> Mi smo bili. Sada u ljeti nema sanse. A kasnije je jos i moguce. Iako sve ovisi o tome odakle putujete, koliko km imate do tamo.


Rominka, da li ste možda dobili nalaze kariograma? mi  još uvijek čekamo, evo prošlo dva mjeseca!

----------


## Nadica

> o to će bit pravi dečko 
> zašto na carski,jer se ne otvaraš? pa imaš vremena 
> meni su na početku govorili carski,al sad ništa,beba je okrenuta na glavicu,tlak mi je ok,počelo to otvaranje pa ćemo vidjet prirodno..
> ja sam u tjedan dana dva cm se otvorila,sad me bolucka stalno dole ko pred pms..trudova nemam još..u pon sam na kontroli pe ćemo vidjeti,ako se šta prije ne pokrene hehe  doma sam


Zato što je beba dosta velika. A i da se ne pati niti beba niti ja! Al, vidjet će još to do slij.kontrole. A, imala sam i dvije op prije nekoliko godina, pa...Ma, bitno mi je da sve prođe ok!

----------


## kiki30

ma sigurno kako god da izađe samo nek je živo i zdravo  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka, da li ste možda dobili nalaze kariograma? mi  još uvijek čekamo, evo prošlo dva mjeseca!


Zvala sam neki dan i kaze mi zena da nalaz nije jos gotov, neka zovem za 10ak dana. I da, godisnji su tako da iskreno ne ocekujem nikakve novosti ni za 10 dana.

----------


## Rominka

> Idemo 8.8. gore, iz Zga. Znaci ipak bi bilo bolje prespavati gdjegod putem.


Imate nekih 500km najvise. Racunaj da je guzva na cesti, tako da sigurno necete za 5-6 sati do i gore. Pogledaj hotel Atlas za smjestaj (soba s doruckom). A nalazi se dvije ulice od klinike. Imas i besplatnog parkinga naokolo, i preko cetse ti je shoppinng centar sa Potrefena husa restoranom koji ima normalnu (slanu) hranu. A ako se odlucite do centra/trga prosetati to vam je udaljeno svega 10 min pjeske. Inace je mali gradic, ali simpa.

----------


## Snekica

Cure moje, pa tu ima divnih vijesti! Brzih poroda, predivnih beta, niskih starta... Sretno svima! Iako dođem na Rodu jednom u nekoliko mjeseci uvijek mi vas je gušt čitati. I zamišljati da... možda ipak jednom opet probamo... iako smo odustali od postupaka, nismo odustali od pomisli da jednom... ipak...  :Wink:

----------


## bmaric

Rominka, vidim da cekas kariogram. Kad je u planu opet Prag?

----------


## Rominka

Bmaric, odustali smo od Praga i prebacili se u Pronatal u C. Budejovicama i moram priznati da su nam vise "legli". Bili su detaljniji, pa je ispalo da imam trombofiliju, i pokazalo na lupus. Sad opet ponavljam te nalaze, cekam kariogram i slijedi me jos DHEA-s, ponoviti AMH (ne znam zasto, ali ajde), kompletnu hormonalnu sliku i homocistein (ako se sad dobro sjecam). Ali, smdrao me totalno ovaj postupak. Stitna je reagirala, a i ciklusi mi nisu kako treba. Cim se sve to smiri idemo. 
Da vas pitam, sve koje ste se nasli u takvoj situaciji. Nakon proslog postupka mi se menstruacija mi se skratila sa 4 i po dana na 3.  A sad ovaj ciklus od 4 mj sam imala tek dvije i one su trajale po dva dana. Ako to kod mene bude islo tim tijekom brzo cu ja bez menstruacije ostati. Ok, malo karikiram, ali me zapravo brine jer mi je Alebic davno rekao da s mojim amh mogu ocekivati ranu menopauzu. Postoji li jos neki test, nalaz koji bi mi mogao reci kakva je situacija?

----------


## Ruzhi

Hvala ti za info. Bukirala sam Atlas. Mi cemo doci i otići, nema šetnje.  :Smile:  Radimo, a i idemo samo na konzultacije. Javim se!!

----------


## Rominka

Ruzhi, tako smo i mi. Iako smo tamo trebali biti u pon, a mengu sam dobila u petak pa smo imali dramu hoce li nas moci uzeti u sub. Na kraju smo tek u pet popodne saznali da ce nas uspjeti u ubaciti i u 2 u noci smo krenuli kako bi u sub u 11 dosli do gore. I stigli smo taman jer u Austriji su radovi na tunelima. I to si dobro pogledaj! Imas dvije ili tri rute i km su jednake ali ako su negdje radovi radije ju zaobidji. I sretno  :Smile:

----------


## keti10

> Zvala sam neki dan i kaze mi zena da nalaz nije jos gotov, neka zovem za 10ak dana. I da, godisnji su tako da iskreno ne ocekujem nikakve novosti ni za 10 dana.


Na koji broj si zvala? 01/2367-268 - jel na ovaj?

----------


## Rominka

> Na koji broj si zvala? 01/2367-268 - jel na ovaj?


Ne, 01/2367-234

----------


## AnnaBanana

Curke, i ja sam svoj kariogram cekala preko dva mjeseca... radila ga pocetkom lipnja, a dosao mi u rujnu...

Ruzi, mi smo iz Zagreba za Prag isli tri puta i sva tri puta autom u komadu... 9 sati treba, je naporno,ali nije prestrasno... i slusaj Rominku - izbjegavaj radove... oni su katastrofa...

Sto se tice mene, ja zavrsila u Petrovoj u utorak  :Sad:  iz cista mira obilno, ali kratko krvarenje sa ugruscima... prepala sam se da mi je moje vlastito srce stalo...
Na hitnoj bilo rano da vidi na ultrazvuk ista, ali se slabo vidjelo samo jedna vrecica, odmah uradili betu, i beta je narasla... sa 7600 na 12000 pa su pretpostavili da je jedno otislo, a ostalo drugo... 
evo u bolnici sam od utorka, rekli mi napraviti ultrazvuk sljedeci tjedan pa ako bude ok pustaju me doma. 
Doktor misli da ce sve biti u redu.

Jedino eto sto nece biti blizanci smo tuzni ali nema veze, nadamo se da ce sve biti dobro pa da drugu curicu docekamo.

Sorrite sto se nisam javljala odmah, al iskreno, nije mi bas bilo do price...

----------


## Nadica

> Curke, i ja sam svoj kariogram cekala preko dva mjeseca... radila ga pocetkom lipnja, a dosao mi u rujnu...
> 
> Ruzi, mi smo iz Zagreba za Prag isli tri puta i sva tri puta autom u komadu... 9 sati treba, je naporno,ali nije prestrasno... i slusaj Rominku - izbjegavaj radove... oni su katastrofa...
> 
> Sto se tice mene, ja zavrsila u Petrovoj u utorak  iz cista mira obilno, ali kratko krvarenje sa ugruscima... prepala sam se da mi je moje vlastito srce stalo...
> Na hitnoj bilo rano da vidi na ultrazvuk ista, ali se slabo vidjelo samo jedna vrecica, odmah uradili betu, i beta je narasla... sa 7600 na 12000 pa su pretpostavili da je jedno otislo, a ostalo drugo... 
> evo u bolnici sam od utorka, rekli mi napraviti ultrazvuk sljedeci tjedan pa ako bude ok pustaju me doma. 
> Doktor misli da ce sve biti u redu.
> 
> ...



AnnaBanana...Ovo je kao i kod mene! S nepunih 6tt završila u bolnici. Odljev...ugrušci....strava! Ležala u bolnici 7 dana pod udarnom terapijom dufastona i estrofema. Nakon toga strogo mirovanje kod kuće dva mjeseca. I onda laganini sve...I evo vidi gdje sam sada...Za koji tjedan ću roditi! Dan prije nego mi se to dogodilo bili smo na uzv i vidjela se jedna gv, embrionalni odjek. Taj dan kad sam završila u bolnici i kad su gledali na uzv čuli smo i srce. Njihovo objašnjenje je bilo-očigledno je jedna blastica odustala, a to se na prijašnjem uzv nije vidjelo,a tijelo je jednostavno odlučilo tako reagirati i očistiti se!
Tako da...Samo smireno! Bit će sve ok! I lagano! Nemoj se naprezati, bespotrebno hodati, saginjati se! To su ti moje preporuke! Drži se i javi kako je!

----------


## AnnaBanana

Nadice, i ja sam si u glavi nekako tak poslozila.. .bas mi i iz Praga rekli da je to prirodna selekcija i da je cak bolje da se sada dogodilo nego da je stvorilo neke komplikacije..
Samo da ovo sada dobro bude i to je to...
Nisam jos doktora pitala, ali biti ce m ibas strogo strogo mirovanje, jel tako? 
Ja mislila otici kod bake u Hercegovinu, ali nista od toga pretpostavljam... dug put pa me strah...
A bas mi je ovo ljeto extra ispalo hehehehhihihih

----------


## Nadica

> Nadice, i ja sam si u glavi nekako tak poslozila.. .bas mi i iz Praga rekli da je to prirodna selekcija i da je cak bolje da se sada dogodilo nego da je stvorilo neke komplikacije..
> Samo da ovo sada dobro bude i to je to...
> Nisam jos doktora pitala, ali biti ce m ibas strogo strogo mirovanje, jel tako? 
> Ja mislila otici kod bake u Hercegovinu, ali nista od toga pretpostavljam... dug put pa me strah...
> A bas mi je ovo ljeto extra ispalo hehehehhihihih


Ja sam baš strogo,strogo mirovala! Samo krevet i wc...Do 14 tt tako...Tako mi rekao moj mpo dr. Vjeruj, nije teško! Znaš za što se boriš! A i kad mi je rekao da je kritično prošlo, nisam forsirala. Ono...jednom tjedno me muž izveo do trgovine, il sam znala nešto skuhati...Ni sad ne pretjerujem!Točno osijetim koliko i što mogu. Nemoj putovati, to ti je moj dobronamjerni savjet! Ja odkad sam trudna ni auto ne vozim. Ok, znam...netko će reći da pretjerujem, ali...Moja odluka! Do prije 2-3mj nisam ni glačala. Sad to radim, ali nekoliko komada i dosta! Trudnoća traje 9 mjeseci, a dijete će ti ostati za cijeli život! Pa, onda...Što je bitnije!!??

----------


## sejla

AnnaBanana, za  početak da ti čestitam na t !!!!! Žao mi je zbog komplikacija, veselili ste se blizancima, ali kad je već tako moralo biti neka se ova mrva izbori  :Zaljubljen:  Pa stignete kasnije i po bracu il seku. Čuvaj se i drži  :Love: 

Evo ja jutros bila na uzv, 7+6, čuju se otkucaji i veliki smo 14 mm  :Zaljubljen:  Jedino što imam i subkorijalni hematom. Dr je rekao da nije zabrinjavajuće, da će iscuriti ili se sam apsorbirati...i čuvati se. U 8 tt sam i u prvoj t obilno prokrvarila, pa se vjerovatno isto radilo o hematomu (tada dr nije znao reći uslijed čega je, samo da isti dan mora prestat i tako je i bilo). Mučno mi je svakodnevno.

kiki draga, čekamooooo  :Heart: 

svima  :grouphug:

----------


## AnnaBanana

Sejla, bravo za ultrazvuk!!!! Mrva mala!!! Cuvaj s dalje i drzimo fige - biti ce sve dobro

----------


## AnnaBanana

A daj.. glavnina poruke mi nije prosla...
Nadice, valjda je tako trebalo biti... cuvala sam se i ja jako, lezala sam po cijele dane, navecer bi lagano samo prosetala sa muzem oko zgrade, i to kad nije vruce pa sunce zadje... ali ocito je tijelo samo reagiralo... i bolje je nego da budu kojekakve komplikacije kasnije...
Iako, meni je muz i dalje ubjedjen da cemo dobiti blizanke heheheh  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Neka bude kako dragi Bog da... niti ce to sve dobro...
Kad izadjem iz bolnice, opet nastavljam lezanje i strogo strogo mirovanje  :Wink:

----------


## kiki30

sejla,čestitke na mrvici i srčeku..   :Kiss:  
annabanana,čuvaj se...bit će sve ok..

----------


## Nadica

Sejla, čestitam na srculencu, mrvici i velikoj sreći!  :grouphug:

----------


## kia

Sejla velika pusa malom miseku, prekrasno.
Ana cuvaj nam se, zao mi je sto si prosla kroz sve ove sokove i stresove ali nazalost to je tako, kako kazu prirodna selekcija i koliko bilo tesko prihvatiti bolje ranije nego kasnije.Meni su do 12 tt govorili da postoji mogucnost da opstane samo jedan plod, ocito je to dosta cesto.
Sad samo pozitivno i polako, cuvaj ovog malog borca.

----------


## antony34

Imam jedno pitanjce. Muci me dal da vratimo dva zametka ili cak tri. Mi bi cak isli i na tri s obzirom na dijagnoze i sve skupa sta smo prosli. I zanima me dal ce oni to odobriti ako se mi tako odlucimo? Malo pomoci molim.

----------


## Larina

Cure... odlucili smo se da idemo za Prag..
Jel mi mozete rec kako ste krenule tamo? Kome se treba javiti i kako je sve tamo teklo... koliko vam je bilo potrebno od prvog pregleda do postupka?

----------


## Mala88

Pozdrav Larina! Dali si vec planirala koju kliniku ili tek odlucujes? I na koji postupak ides?

----------


## Larina

Ne znam koja klinika... ne znam ni kojih ima  :Sad: 
Ne znam ni kakva su iskustva..
A postupak ivf

----------


## Mala88

Ima vise klinika,mada ovdje se najvise odlucuju za pronatal i pfc prag,neka me neko ispravi ako grijesim  :Smile:  uglavnom su cure zadovoljne sa klinikama,a uspjeh to sve zavisi individualno..

----------


## Larina

I kolike su otprilike cijene?

----------


## LopticaHopsica

U PFC-u se možeš javiti Kseniji Medved na medved@pragueivf.cz .
S obzirom na dijagnozu, uputiti će te što ti i muž trebate napraviti od nalaza i koliko postupak košta, ovisno o tome što vam treba.

----------


## Nadica

> Ne znam koja klinika... ne znam ni kojih ima 
> Ne znam ni kakva su iskustva..
> A postupak ivf


Larina,
mi smo išli u Pronatal. Tamo ti je koordinatorica Andrijana Purmenská purmenska@pronatal.cz . Možeš je dobiti na ovaj mail, osim ako sad nije na godišnjem. Sve ti zavisi koja ti je dijagnoza, ideš li u ivf bez ili s donacijom...Kad sve to saznaš, tu smo da ti pomognemo za dalje. Sretno!

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Još 6 dana čekanja do bete, a po normalnom bih trebala dobiti mng svaki čas, živci su mi našpanani!  :scared: 
Nemam nikakve simptome, osim sto osjećam zatezanje u jajnicima i pikanje u maternici ali tako mi je i inače prije mng! Cice ništa, onog krvarenja 7-8 dan nije bilo!  :cupakosu: 
Kako je vama trudnicama bilo ta prva 2 tjedna??? Znam da svaka to prođe drugačije, pokušavam biti mirna ali bih najrađe  :Trči:  na 01.08.!!

----------


## AnnaBanana

Loptica Hopsica... strpi se joooj malo... ja sam bila uzasno napuhana, grudi mi nisu bile natece i isto sam imala neku bol u trbuhu kao da cu svaki trrnutak dobiti mengu...
Zbam sta ti prolazi kroz glavu, ali potrudi se ne zamarati sa simptomima jer au kod svakog individualni...
Drzimo fige  :Wink: 

Ja sam jucer izasla iz bolnice, na ultrazvuku se vidjela moja mala mrvica od 4 mm... sada sam doma i lezim, imam jake mucnine konstantno, po cijele dan... i sto je najgore, postala sam preopterecena strahom da ne prokrvarim ponovno....
Doktor rekao kontrolu za 6 tjedana, ali mislim da cu otici i privatno za 4 tjedna da ja vidim jel sve ok, 6 tjedana mi se  cini jaaako daleko...

----------


## kia

Ana bravo za mrvicu malu. Cuvaj se jako i sve ce bit ok. Cijela trudnoca je jako traumaticna, stalno nesto ili smo mi vec svasta prosle pa sve dozivljavamo tako. Danas sam bila u Petrovoj (ak se ne varam tamo si bila) i sjetila te se. Ja trenutno imam uzasnih problema sa krvnom slikom i anemijom, pojele me ove dvije male napasti skroz. Jucer sam od straha i jada preplakala citav dan

----------


## kiki30

lopticaHopsica,uh znam da čekanje ubija,strpi se još malo..ja sam sad na zadnjem et imala sve simptome menge,išla vadit krv i dok sam čekala nalaz išla u dućan kupit uloške,evo ih još je paket cijeli  :Smile:    držim fige za lijepu brojku
AnaBanana,drži se..odmaraj,meni je bilo predaleko čekat 4 tj do ulz a kamo ne 6  :Smile:   bit će sve ok
ja cure ušla u 40 tt !! i dalje otvorena dva cm,ctg ok,trudova nema ništa..a čekamo da se mala malo pokrene hehe..sluzni čep je izašao pred tjedan dana,mislila sam da će brzo za tim i porod,ali sve se smirilo..

----------


## Nadica

> Još 6 dana čekanja do bete, a po normalnom bih trebala dobiti mng svaki čas, živci su mi našpanani! 
> Nemam nikakve simptome, osim sto osjećam zatezanje u jajnicima i pikanje u maternici ali tako mi je i inače prije mng! Cice ništa, onog krvarenja 7-8 dan nije bilo! 
> Kako je vama trudnicama bilo ta prva 2 tjedna??? Znam da svaka to prođe drugačije, pokušavam biti mirna ali bih najrađe  na 01.08.!!


Ja sam imala krvarenje 6-7 dan nakon transfera. Dovelo me do živčanog sloma! Bila sam na godišnjem,tako da mi se vrijeme vuklo....Ali,kao što kažeš, sve je to individualno!
Sretno u iščekivanju! Hoće biti koji testić prije?

----------


## Nadica

> Loptica Hopsica... strpi se joooj malo... ja sam bila uzasno napuhana, grudi mi nisu bile natece i isto sam imala neku bol u trbuhu kao da cu svaki trrnutak dobiti mengu...
> Zbam sta ti prolazi kroz glavu, ali potrudi se ne zamarati sa simptomima jer au kod svakog individualni...
> Drzimo fige 
> 
> Ja sam jucer izasla iz bolnice, na ultrazvuku se vidjela moja mala mrvica od 4 mm... sada sam doma i lezim, imam jake mucnine konstantno, po cijele dan... i sto je najgore, postala sam preopterecena strahom da ne prokrvarim ponovno....
> Doktor rekao kontrolu za 6 tjedana, ali mislim da cu otici i privatno za 4 tjedna da ja vidim jel sve ok, 6 tjedana mi se  cini jaaako daleko...


AnnaBanana, samo lezi! Stvarno se čuvaj i pazi! A, to preopterećenje da ponovo prokrvariš...jao,jako dobro te shvaćam! Meni je trebalo dosta vremena da prestanem trčati na wc,gledati na uložak ima li nešto...Da sam imala mikroskop...hmmmm...
4 tjedna ti je ok za uzv, al nemoj prije. Teško je čekati da vidiš mrvicu, al isto tako ne treba forsirati i šetati se! Najvažnije je mirovanje!!!

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Hvala vam cure na podršci, s vama mi je toliko lakše!  :grouphug:  
Neću raditi test prije, čekat ću betu, ipak je to 100%.
Sve javim!

----------


## AnnaBanana

Kia, sta ti je tako losa krvna slika? 
Pa kako su te tako iscrpile? Doduse, ja se mucim isto, a samo je jedna mrvica... tako da te razumijem. Pa jesu te zadrzali u bolnici  da se malo oporavis? Sto su ti rekli na kraju? Ne bi mozda bilo lose da su te zadrzali par dana, ja sam se jako sigurnije osjecala tamo i da su me pitali dal zelim jos ostati meni ne bi bio problem

----------


## AnnaBanana

nije to hotel s 5 zvjezdica ali sestre na odjelu su stvarno divne, dobijes klopu u sobu, sve te paze. 

Inace cure, sto tijekom dana vi pijete ako imate mucnine? 
Meni rekli laganu limunadu, ali od nje imam kiselinu, a na obicnu vodu mi se jako dize zeludac?
Slabo pijem i jedem jer mi se povraca na sve, jedva cekam da zavrsi ova faza mucnina...

Ne znam jesam li vam rekla da mi je kralj doktor kad me je otpustao iz bolnice u ponedjeljak rekao da mogu raditi sta god hocu sada, da mogu na more, na put, farbat stan... ja ostala sokirana hehehehe ja njemu kazem ja cu mirovati - ne zelim se kockati nakon sta sam sve prosla, a on meni kaze, ma ne brinite, ne moze sada nista biti, radite sve normalno kao da niste trudni...
Ja vise ne znam tko je ovdje lud - ja sto sam paranoicna ili sam naisla na doktora kretena?

----------


## kia

Ana drago mi je da si bolje  :Klap: . Da sam ja na tvom mjestu isto bi se pričuvala, definitivno bi smanjila aktivnosti na minimum. Oni su ti svi različiti isto ko i mi. Velim kad smo prvi put bili na postupku, slušala sam uputu i poslije ležala i od trudnoće ništa. Drugi put na ET dr opet savjetovala mirovanje, a ja navečer otišla s MM u šetnju i na večeru i eto moje cure. A sad mi je dr. rekao da sve radim kako i koliko mogu kao da nisam trudna i mi otišli u ZOO cijeli dan na nogama i evo blizanci. Sve je to relativno i nikad se ne zna. Ti radi onako kako ti paše i ipak se čuvaj.

Mučnine, fuj. Točno ovo šta pišeš od limunade kiselina, od vode mi se želudac dizao, mineralna još gore. Ono što mi je povremeno pasalo je bila Cedevita i Cola. Moraš istraživat šta će ti pasat i ono što će ti možda danas bit OK sutra nećeš moć vidjet i tako.

Čuj, ponavljam 100 dr 1001 mišljenje. Ovi se u Petrovoj nisu previše uzrujavali isto ko ni privatna gin od jučer. Treba mi terapija pijem taj Heferol i sad se nadam da će na bolje. Inače se osjećam grozno. Baš mi je postalo teško, svaki dan me nešto boli i to što se fizički loše osjećam me sad skršilo i psihički. Baš sam depresivna zadnjih dana, samo da se iz toga nekak izvučem.

----------


## sejla

AnnaBanana, bravo za mrvu, sad samo odmaraj i bude sve dobro  :Heart:  Prošla sam obilno krvarenje prvi put i sve mi je jasno, i sada me strah toga ali moramo se držati nekako i dan po dan....
I meni je konstantno muka i jako brzo se umaram, teško pijem i isto neznam što bih, radim si čaj s medom i naribanim đumbirom...više toga mogu jesti nego prvi put, ali sam opet izgubila oko 4kg...bude valjda uskoro krenulo na bolje  :Smile: 

larina, dobrodošla i sretno u donošenju odluke  :Wink: 

LopticaHopsica, još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ prvi put sam imala brdo, a ovaj put praktički ništa od simptoma, tako da se stvarno ništa ne može zaključiti prije bete.

kiki, pa tvojoj je curki očito jako lijepo kod tebe  :Wink:  piši nam, želim ti lak i brz porod i najljepši prvi susret  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bmaric

Sejla, ti si trebala nedavno na uzv. Kako je proslo? (... da ne trazim po postovima  :Smile: )

----------


## sejla

bmaric, je bila sam na uzv i kucalo je srčeko  :Heart:  Za sada sve u redu, jedino imam i hematom pa se nadam da će se sam razgraditi.
Nadam se da ste i ti i tvoj dečkić dobro  :Zaljubljen:  u kojem si sada tt?

kia, drži nam se  :Love:

----------


## bmaric

Sejla, super vijesti, sam nek ostane tako, a vjerujem da hoce.

Mi smo danas punih 30 tjedana i odbrojavamo zadnjih 10. Frajeric je dobro, lijepo aktivan, nekad ga fjaka uhvati, pa se kroz dan tu i tamo javi, alo navecer nadoknadi sve  :Smile:

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Cure, moja beta nažalost negativna...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nadica

> Cure, moja beta nažalost negativna...


 :Love:  Drži se! Znam da je teško, ali...Bit će bolje drugi put! Pokušaj se sad malo odmoriti i na jesen u nove pobjede!

----------


## elvi

hej evo i mene malo da vidim što se dešava...
malo smo se posložili u glavi, krenuli dalje... i razmišljamo kako skupit što prije lovu za ponovni pokušaj
 :Smile: 
vidim da trudnice dobro napreduju  :Klap: 
Loptica, znam kako ti je
drži se samo, sad je teško ali prođe...život te natjera da ideš dalje

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Čekam da mi jave koja je procedura za ponavljanje transfera. Ako se dobro sjećam, kad smo bili gore rekli su da se treba čekati 2-3 mjeseca.  :Cekam: 
Eto... očito nismo pojeli dovoljno trdelnika pa ćemo ići na još koji!

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Da, od 10. mjeseca možemo ponovo...  :štrika:

----------


## AnnaBanana

LopticaHopsica, jako mi je zao... 
Drago mi je sto odmah razmisljas za dalje, jer moras, nesmijes se prepustiti... 
Nazalost svasta moramo proci, ali na kraju se isplati i zaboravit ces na sve tesko sto si prosla, samo da bude u redu. A vjerujemo da ce biti... 
Uz tebe smo, kao i uz ostale cure... pusa velika

----------


## Blubutterfly

Evo cure i meni se približio dan transfera. Probni ciklus estrofemom odreagiran fantasticno. Sad u ponedeljak idem opet na mjerenje i u srijedu u 7 ujutro letimo za Prag. Toliko sam uzbudjena da vam ne mogu opisat a i strah me u isto vrijeme. Pozzz

----------


## nina977

Sretno Blubutterfly  :Smile:

----------


## Ruzhi

LopticaHopsica, jako mi je zao.  :Sad:  Glavu gore i držim fige za dalje! 
AnnaBanana, kakvo je stanje?

Mi ujutro krecemo za C. Budejovice, konzultacije su u ponedjeljak. Nemam pojma sto nas čeka. Putem cu si popisati pitanja da tamo ne zablokiram.  :Wink:  

Treba li za Češku vinjeta? Mislim, do C. Budejovica?

----------


## Blubutterfly

Hvala nina

----------


## Blubutterfly

Cure imam pitanje. Na zadnjem uzv endometrij je bio 10 mm ali na nalazu mi ne pise dali je trolinijski ili ne. Mene zanima dali za uspješnu implantaciju treba biti trolinijski? I još bi vas htjela pitat kako ste se vi osječale par dana prije transfera? Mene full neki strah pere nervozna sam i ne mogu se koncentrirat na ništa...

----------


## sejla

Loptice, žao mi je, ali bravo za planove za dalje, mora to na kraju biti dobro  :Smile: 

Ruzhi, sretno na konzultacijama  :Smile: 

Blubutterfly, meni je endo oba puta bio 8mm, i nitko mi nije govorio o tome je li trolinijski  :Undecided:  Nervoza je nešto što nas sve u tim trenucima pere, al evo meni su dan prije transfera pomogle duge šetnje Pragom  :Zaljubljen:  Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnnaBanana

Blubutterfly, meni je endometrij bio 8 i nesto i rekli su da je to super, tako da tvojih 10 mora biti ultrasuper  :Wink: 
Ja sam bila uzbudjena jaaako, pa me muz nastojao malo odmaknuti od vlastitih misli... ali opet, covjek se suoci s tim, ali najvaznije je da mislis pozitivno i ocekujes najbolje, pa se nadam da ce tako i biti... setaj Pragom, mi smo cak bili i u kinu hehehehe
Samo glavu gore i hrabro!

Ruzhi, drzimo fige da prodju konzultacije s najmanje prepreka! Pitaj sta god ti padne na pamet, koliko god mislis da su pitanja glupa, nisu i samo pitaj  :Wink: 

Ja i dalje odmaram... prosetam, i malo se vratim po stanu, ali nista previse... ali mislim da je sve ok jer mi je tesko spavati na trbuhu pa mislim da se unutra nesto dogadja i da mala mrva trazi prostor za sebe... heehehhe i dalje mi je muka, ali jedem puno kviki pereca, oni mi smanjuju mucninu. Jedino od pica sta mi pase je Coca Cola... nisam bas stim odusevljena, ali jedino na nju ne povracam... pa me malo grize savjest da je ne bi trebala piti, pa nastojim sto manje...
Narucila sam se na sljedeci ultrazvuk 1.9.pa sada cekamo. 

Sejla kako se ti osjecas? U kakvoj si fazi?

Rominka, ima li nalaza sa Rebra?

----------


## Blubutterfly

Hvala cure... Ma sto se tice postupka naravno veselim se i nadam najboljem. Mene lovi strah jer sam prije ove odluke bila dugo na bolovanju vratila se na posao i tek onda smo se sve dogovorili ja i mm. Sad cu opet zbog toga na bolovanje jer mi nisu dali da idem na go a ugovor mi istice u 9 mj. Samo zbog toga me strah sta ako mi ne produze ugovor.. Sama sebe tjesim da mi je ovo vaznije ali u danasnje vrijeme nije bas lako nac posao. 
Anabanana neka si bebica radi mjesta samo ti nju cuvaj za sve drugo ima vremena. Cuvaj sebe i bebicu i samo polako...

----------


## sejla

Anna, evo danas mi se računa kao 9+5, mučnine su isto još uvijek tu ali moram priznat da su mi ovih dana bile blaže. Brzo se umaram, ali inače je sve drugo zasad ok  :Smile:  Morala sam izbacit mlijeko i kavu jer mi smetaju, a najbolje mi pašu slane stvari, krušno. Isto sam jedno vrijeme pila colu jer mi je baš pasala, ali ishlapljenu. Sad sam na čaju i vodi. Gazirano mi smeta. A sve je to nekako individualno i treba slušati organizam što govori da mu paše.
I da, ja inače spavam samo na trbuhu, pa sam si sad počela podmetat jastuk ispod jer isto po noći znam osjetit ko da se nešto događa  :Smile: 
Čekam termin za uzv i kombinirani probir u bolnici, a 5.9. imam uzv kod svoje gin.

Blubutterfly, sve mi je jasno, ni ja još nemam stalan posao, ali eto, u ovoj našoj priči uvijek prevlada srce  :Heart:  Držim fige da bude sve ok na oba polja ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## antony34

Evo da se javim sa lijepim vjestima. 1.10 smo u Pornatalu. Danas dobili mail da strtamo s 19.9 sa terapijom.

----------


## Nadica

> LopticaHopsica, jako mi je zao.  Glavu gore i držim fige za dalje! 
> AnnaBanana, kakvo je stanje?
> 
> Mi ujutro krecemo za C. Budejovice, konzultacije su u ponedjeljak. Nemam pojma sto nas čeka. Putem cu si popisati pitanja da tamo ne zablokiram.  
> 
> Treba li za Češku vinjeta? Mislim, do C. Budejovica?



Kako su prošle konzultacije?

----------


## Nadica

> Evo cure i meni se približio dan transfera. Probni ciklus estrofemom odreagiran fantasticno. Sad u ponedeljak idem opet na mjerenje i u srijedu u 7 ujutro letimo za Prag. Toliko sam uzbudjena da vam ne mogu opisat a i strah me u isto vrijeme. Pozzz



Javi kako je prošlo! Držimo  :fige:

----------


## Nadica

Cure,moje!
Eto nama još 13 dana do termina...Lovi me panika,nervoza...ma....sve! Slijedeći tjedan kontrola i odluka kada,kako,što...
Ne mogu vjerovati, još uvijek, da ćemo postati roditelji!
Kad se sjetim samog početka, krvarenja, isplakanih suza i mirovanja nekoliko mjeseci, a sad...
Beban je veliki i jedva čekamo da se upoznamo, da se mazimo i da ga ne ispuštamo iz ruku!
Svima koji do sad to nisu uspjeli, od srca to želim! Šaljem vam svima veliki  :Bye:  i javim se uskoro s vijestima!

----------


## antony34

Nadica sretno i da sto prije dode vas maleni vama u zagrljaj :Smile:

----------


## keti10

Cure, evo nama se javili iz Pronatala i napisali nam da ja moram dobiti menstruaciju 17.09. Molim vas, koje ste bile na donaciji js da mi malo napišete kako to postići da dobiješ baš taj dan - vidim da spominju kontracepciju???

----------


## antony34

Keti i ja moram dobiti 18.9 m meni su rekli javiti se soc gin i on ce napraviti da se dobije m bas taj dan kad mora.

----------


## keti10

> Keti i ja moram dobiti 18.9 m meni su rekli javiti se soc gin i on ce napraviti da se dobije m bas taj dan kad mora.


antony34, pa mene baš zanima kako će uspjeti da dobijem baš taj dan?! ja sam već sad u panici da to neće biti tako! sutra idem kod ginekologa pa ću vidjeti što će mi reći, sigurno ćemo morati piti nekakvu kontracepciju da naštimaju baš na taj dan! Kad ti ideš kod ginekologa?

----------


## Nadica

> Cure, evo nama se javili iz Pronatala i napisali nam da ja moram dobiti menstruaciju 17.09. Molim vas, koje ste bile na donaciji js da mi malo napišete kako to postići da dobiješ baš taj dan - vidim da spominju kontracepciju???


Odi kod svojeg ginekologa i to što prije, jer imaš mjesec dana da uskladiš! I ja sam morala točno na datum dobiti. Može se baš uskladiti, nije problem ako bude +/- 1,2 dana. Nama je donorica dobila dan ranije, tako da smo morali ići dan ranije na put. Al, mi smo s kontracepcijom počeli dva mjeseca ranije,da se malo tijelo navikne.
Pokušaj se smiriti, jer stres napravi veliki problem!

----------


## antony34

Keti ujutro idem kod gin pa cu cuti sta ce mi reci. Mislim da cemo stopat m sa utricima tako smo vec jednom radili. Kad njih uzimam ne dobijem m pa mislim da cemo ici s tim. Javit cu ti sta cu rjesiti.

----------


## sejla

Nadice, predivno, evo još malo i čaroban susret je tu  :Zaljubljen:  sretno  :Heart: 

Vesele me i vijesti od kiki, nadam se da će nam se uskoro javiti, sigurno je rodila  :Zaljubljen: 

Keti i antony, dr će vam naštimati ciklus kontracepcijom i po potrebi duphastonom. U mom slučaju je meni M `uranila´ dva dana, ali nije bio nikakav problem. Znam da je prvi put veliki stres jer se toliko toga mora poklopiti, zato mi je s te strane sada bilo puno lakše ići po smrzlića...ali bit će to sve ok cure  :Love:

----------


## keti10

Evo ja bila kod ginekologa i nije mi za sada nista dao da pocnem piti nego moram cekati da dobijem m koju trebam dobiti ovih dana pa cemo onda vidjeti! E sad sam tek u panici jer vidim da druge cure piju i par mjeseci ranije!

----------


## antony34

Keti ja sam bila sd kod gin. Dao mi je utrice da zaustavim mengu jer je  moja sad bas zavrsila. Da smo znali u petak onda bi isli na kontracepciju.

----------


## keti10

> Keti ja sam bila sd kod gin. Dao mi je utrice da zaustavim mengu jer je  moja sad bas zavrsila. Da smo znali u petak onda bi isli na kontracepciju.


Ja sam trebala dobiti 05.08. ali evo do sada ništa, ma baš se uvijek sve mora zakomplicirati. Inače imam redovite m ali ne znam što se sada dešava! Doktor je rekao  da čekam dok dobijem jer će mi se možda poklopiti ciklus baš kad treba ali.....tko to može znati kad ću dobiti i sad i u idućem mjesecu, ma luda sam od svega.

----------


## antony34

Bude to se doslo na svoje. Malo i nervoza radi svoje. Mozda se cak i sretnemo tamo.

----------


## nina977

keti10,procedura sa kontracepcijom ti je slijedeća:
-prvi dan ciklusa počinješ sa kontracepcijskim tabletama i prestaneš ih piti 3-4 dana prije datum očekivane menstruacije.U tih 3-4 dana ćeš dobiti m.,nema veze za +\- jedan dan.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## keti10

> keti10,procedura sa kontracepcijom ti je slijedeća:
> -prvi dan ciklusa počinješ sa kontracepcijskim tabletama i prestaneš ih piti 3-4 dana prije datum očekivane menstruacije.U tih 3-4 dana ćeš dobiti m.,nema veze za +\- jedan dan.
> Sretno


Nina, od nervoze mi valjda i kasni, najgore je što ne znam kad ću dobiti pa ću danas kod ginekologa da me pogleda na uzv i vidi debljinu sluznice. Prema tome ćemo znati jer će skoro ili ne! Da li kontracepciju možeš piti i duže od 21 dan jer ako dobijem npr. 15.08. a idući ciklus trebam dobiti, kako su mi napisali 17.09., znači da bi tablete trebala piti koji dan duže???, ako me razumiješ?

----------


## sara79

> Keti ja sam bila sd kod gin. Dao mi je utrice da zaustavim mengu jer je  moja sad bas zavrsila. Da smo znali u petak onda bi isli na kontracepciju.


*antony34* koji dan ciklusa si bila kad si isla kod gina sad i dobila utrice?? Meni je moj gin rekao da se kontracepcija moze poceti piti do 8 dc pa zato pitam.

*nina977* ja sam u jednom postupku pocela 3 dc sa kontracepcijom pa tako da nije nuznu poceti sa 1 dc.

----------


## sara79

Keti, moze se i piti duze par dana kontracepcija ili poceti kasnije kao sto sam ja pa se sve ustima.
Sretno i gin ce ti sve reci kako ces  :Wink:

----------


## nina977

Keti,baš kako je sara79 rekla,može se piti duže i kraće,sve ovisi o tome kada se treba izazvati krvarenje...

----------


## antony34

Sara sad mi je 9dc i rekao je da nista od toga jer imam opcenito kratke cikluse. Meni su cillusi oko 24 dc. Manje bitno glavno da znamo da pod utricima ne procurim pa nam je to najbolja opcija.

----------


## kiki30

Cure drage..ja sam mama !!  :Smile:  
U ponedjeljak ,40+6 tj rodila se moja princezica od 3410 gr i 52 cm.
Ujutro u 10 h sam gelirana..trebala bit i oko 16 h al onda krenuli trudovi..oko 17,30 h pukao vodenjak i otvorena 8 cm i pravac rađaona..u 19,20 h cuo se najljepsi zvuk..
Mi smo od jucer doma..gledam ju i ne mogu vjerovat da je to moje dijete  koje sam tako dugo zeljela i cekala..Dobili smo najljepsi poklon za 13 g.braka  :Smile:  
Upornost se isplatila..ne odustajte!
Nisam vas pratila zadnje vrijeme..pa zelim curama u postupku lijepe bete,mirne i uredne  trudnoce...
Saljemo vam puse ja i moja malena   :Kiss:

----------


## Nadica

> Cure drage..ja sam mama !!  
> U ponedjeljak ,40+6 tj rodila se moja princezica od 3410 gr i 52 cm.
> Ujutro u 10 h sam gelirana..trebala bit i oko 16 h al onda krenuli trudovi..oko 17,30 h pukao vodenjak i otvorena 8 cm i pravac rađaona..u 19,20 h cuo se najljepsi zvuk..
> Mi smo od jucer doma..gledam ju i ne mogu vjerovat da je to moje dijete  koje sam tako dugo zeljela i cekala..Dobili smo najljepsi poklon za 13 g.braka  
> Upornost se isplatila..ne odustajte!
> Nisam vas pratila zadnje vrijeme..pa zelim curama u postupku lijepe bete,mirne i uredne  trudnoce...
> Saljemo vam puse ja i moja malena



Kiki, čestitammmmmm!!! Ljepši poklon niste mogli dobiti!
Ljubi svoju princezu i uživaj u njoj!  :Very Happy:  :mama: 
Mi ćemo uskoro...

----------


## antony34

Kiki cestitam. Sad uzivajte s princezom :Smile:

----------


## sejla

kiki draga, sjetim se naših dopisivanja s početaka, zasuzila sam....i evo napokon si nam i ti postala mama  :Zaljubljen:   :Very Happy:  čestitke od sveg srca, uživajte u svakom trenutku s vašom princezom  :Heart:

----------


## Mala88

Kiki,punooo srece malenoj! to je divnooo!  Sada uzivajte sa njom napokon ostvarili svoj san!  :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## nina977

Draga Kiki i ovim putem čestitam od sveg srca,puse maloj princezi ♡...Uživajte jedna u drugoj

----------


## mikipika32

Kiki cestitam od srca  :Wink: ) Jos dugo ces ju gledati i plakati od srece sto je napokon tu ❤️

----------


## AnnaBanana

Kiki, i meni su se oci napunile suzama!!! Prekrasna vijest i prekrasan poklon weeeeeee cestitam od srca!!!

----------


## LEGO

Pozdrav ekipi sa stranice. Evo nisam bila odavno, a spremamo se ponovo. Koliko pročitah u Pronatalu nema više Marine i Ksenije kou su i pričale na Hrvatski. Koja je promjena tamo i da li se mohu kontaktirati na hrv. ??    Hvala unaprijed !

----------


## Nadica

> Pozdrav ekipi sa stranice. Evo nisam bila odavno, a spremamo se ponovo. Koliko pročitah u Pronatalu nema više Marine i Ksenije kou su i pričale na Hrvatski. Koja je promjena tamo i da li se mohu kontaktirati na hrv. ??    Hvala unaprijed !


Tamo je sada Andrijana. Ona priča hrvatski, tako da ostaje sve isto!

----------


## LEGO

Hvana Nadica, imali neki mail ili još bolje telefon(mob) od nje ?

----------


## antony34

Lego mozes joj poslati mail na andrijanapurmenska@pornatal.cz ili na broj +420 602 192 694

----------


## Rominka

kiki  :Zaljubljen:  predivne vijesti i dobrodošla nam princezice malena!

----------


## Blubutterfly

:Grin: Bok cure evo u ponedeljak je bio transfer 2 ljepe velike blastice jutros smo se vratili doma i sad sljedi samo čekanje. Sve je prošlo super i odlično se osjećam osim sto mm zezam da smo sad nas 3 jaci od njega. Betu bi trebala vadit na našu godišnjicu. 
Kiki čestitam na prinovi uživajte ❤

----------


## antony34

Blububatterflay sretno. Da nam javis lijepu betu za dva tjedna.

----------


## LEGO

> Lego mozes joj poslati mail na andrijanapurmenska@pornatal.cz ili na broj +420 602 192 694


Hvala antony34 !

----------


## AnnaBanana

Cure, kakva je situacija, ima li ista novo kod ikoga?
Blubutterfly kako se osjecas? Jos tjedan dana do bete jel tako?  Drzimo fige
Rominka kako si nam ti? Jel stanje bolje? Ima li glasa od kariograma?
Sejla, jel sve pod kontrolom?

Ja mirujem,ali sam svejedno pocela malo krvariti, doktor kaze da je najvjerojatnije bakterija, danas sam vadila briseve pa cekam petak da vidimo nalaze i da mi da neke antibiotike... a od danas mi rekao da uzimam Dalacin vaginalno... ja se osjecam tako tako... dosta napuhano, onaj osjecaj pred mengu... povracanje se smanjilo na 1× dnevno, ali mucnine i dalje prisutne... smrsala sam 5 kilograma.. i jedva cekam da se to smiri da pocnem klopati  :Smile:  nadam se da ce i te bakterije otici, i da cu stati na noge jer mi dosadilo vise lezati... grrr...

----------


## Blubutterfly

Bok cure. U ponedeljek vadim betu. Do jučer sam bila full cool od jucer su počele igre bez granica sa zivcima. Sutra je 9 dnt imam konstantna probadanja u maternici ne paše mi svaki položaj kad legnem (valjda sam napuhana) ostalo sve nula bodova. Ne osjecam se kao kad bi trebala dobit ali me bas boli trbuh.

----------


## sejla

Bok curke, evo jutros sam bila na uzv, 12tt i zasad je sve kako treba, CRL 5,7cm, NN 0.8mm  :Heart:  sad čekam nalaz kombiniranog probira. I štitnjača mi se konačno dovela u normalu, sada mi je tsh 1,3  :Smile:  Mučnine su još uvijek tu ali moram priznat slabije, najviše me navečer ulove vjerojatno kad sam već i ovako umorna. Fali mi jako jutarnja (i popodnevna) kava zbog niskog tlaka, ali još uvijek ju ne mogu piti, kao ni bilo koji mliječni proizvod. I dosta voća me smeta, ali bude i to sve prošlo, bitno da je ovako sve ok.

AnnaBanana, samo nam se čuvaj  :Love:  Nisam ni ja još vratila kilažu, danas me dr zezao kad me vidio jedem li ja išta....ali budemo mi to pomalo vratile i rast će trbuščići  :Smile:  jedino kaj sam lijepo počela popunjavat košarice, hehe.

Blubutterfly, držimo fige za pon ~~~~~~~~~~~~ ako želiš, s obzirom na blastice, ovih dana možeš i testić (meni se oba puta 10dnt vidio plusić). Ne nagovaram  :Grin: 

Pusa svima!

----------


## makajica

evo samo da se i ja javim, jako mi je drago zbog svih plusića a i blastica.ne pišem, ali se sa vama veselim svakoj positivi !  :Wink:  sella draga, tebi želim najviše "školsku "trudnoću i mislim na vas ! :Smile:

----------


## keti10

> Sara sad mi je 9dc i rekao je da nista od toga jer imam opcenito kratke cikluse. Meni su cillusi oko 24 dc. Manje bitno glavno da znamo da pod utricima ne procurim pa nam je to najbolja opcija.


antony34 kakva situacija kod tebe vezano za 18.09., ja sam trenutno na kontracepciji pa ju pijem do 13.09. i onda se nadam da ću oko 17.09. dobiti kako su mi napisali!

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Bok cure! Lijepo je čitati kako jednoj po jednoj stižu bebice!  :Heart: 
Evo mi se opet skoro spremamo za Prag.
Ponudili su nam Embriogen + LAZT, s objašnjenjem da kod smrznutih embriona ovojnica bude deblja pa ovo stanjivanje pomaže.
Ima tko iskustva s time??

----------


## Blubutterfly

Jutro cure moja beta jucer iznosila 5.7 more suza sam isplakala. Popodne sam javila mom mpo doktoru kaze vadi četvrtak ili petak ponovo cisto da nije mozda greska u laboratoriju. Naravno ako padne znaci biokemijska i to je ono sto me dotuklo. Da je bar bila niza od 5 znala bi nije uspijelo i gotovo ovako samo produzujem agoniju jos ovaj tjedan, a ja neznam kako se sad ponasati. Dali se cuvat odnosno mirovat i molit se bogu da je bila greska ili sd ponasati kao do sada znaci cisto pazit da ne trcim dizem tesko i tako to pa sto bude. Stvarno mislim da nema sanse da se beta poveca jer je bio transfer blastica starih 5 dana i beta je trebala biti kud i kamo veca. Oprostite sto sam vas malo udavila ali moram si dusu olaksat...

----------


## antony34

Keti eto idu dani. Krivo sam napisala. Meni m mora doci 15 stopam ju sa utricima i za sad ide dobro. Nadam se da ce tako i ostati. Nisam mogla dobiti kontracepciju jer mi je m vec bila gotova. Ja prestajem sa utricima 11.9 i onda bi u roku od najvise 4 dana morala dobiti. Blubutterflay draga zao mi je sto to prolazis. Mozda ipak beta bude u redu. Samo se ti izjadaj ipak smo sve tu da budemo porska jedna drugoj.

----------


## sejla

LopticaHopsica, ja sam ovaj put uzela Embryogen, platili dodatnih 100E. Raspitivala se i za LAZT, međutim to ne rade u Pronatalu nego nešto slično - asistirani hatching. To bi bilo dodatnih 300tinjak E, no na kraju smo ipak odlučili da ćemo samo Embryogen, pa kako bude, i eto bilo je  :Heart: 

Blubutterfly, a da, ponovi još jednom betu, pa će se vidjeti. Nažalost, za blastice ova ne obećava  :Sad:  ali je dobar znak da se nešto ipak bilo događalo, da je beta negativna značilo bi da se embriji nisu ni pokušali ugnijezditi....Žao mi je što je zasad tako i znam da je jako teško i igra živaca....drži nam se  :Love: 

makajice, hvala draga i nadam se da ćemo te uskoro čitati  :Kiss: 

Meni jučer stigao nalaz kombiniranog probira, sve ok, niskorizični smo. Polako se i skidam s terapije prema uputama iz Praga  :Very Happy:

----------


## kia

Pozdrav svima,
Evo da vas i mi malo pozdravimo. Bili smo na godišnjem i mama me tako pazila i mazila i puuuuno mi pomogla. Sad sam već jaaaako velika i stvarno mi je teško. Ova trudnoća mi je neusporedivo teža od prethodne i sa puno više komplikacija, a šta me tek čeka do poroda neću ni mislit.
Uglavno bebice rastu i sad su otprilike ON - 1000 gr i ONA - 800 gr. Dobila sam dozvolu za još 2-3 tj rada, a sad hoću li izdržat vidjet ćemo.

Kiki čestitke na curici  :Heart: 
Sejla i Ana čuvajte, se još malo i izlazite iz onog "najmučnijeg" i najkritičnijeg perioda  :Love: 
Blubutterfly žao mi je ali ko zna... sretno svima koji se spremaju

----------


## Rominka

Nakon dva i pol mjeseca, dobih nalaz kariograma koji kaze da sam normalna zenska (ma sto tko mislio o tome - hahaha). Ali da ne bi sve bilo divno, sad moram otkriti koja bolnica u Zg radi homocistein. Dobila sam uputnicu za Rebro, medjutim oni to vise ne rade (za odrasle, samo djeci). Moram DHEA-s napraviti, ponoviti AMH i ostale hormone 3. i 21. dan. I za kraj, TSH mi je opet skocio u visine  :Smile:   :Smile:  srecom pa sam nepopravljivi opitmist i ne dam se! Ne dam! 
Blubutterfly, nema pametnih rijeci. Zao mi je da itko mora prolaziti ovo sto mi prolazimo.
Trudnice nase drage donosite nam tracak sunca i hvala vam na tim lijepim vijesticama  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

Homocistein radi vuk vrhovac!

----------


## Rominka

Bubekica hvala  :Smile:  znas mozda ceka li se dugo na pretragu?

----------


## Blubutterfly

Bok cure evo jucer vadila betu i rezultat je 0.5 i drago mi je da je pala. Mislim da bi izludila da se vrtila vamo tamo. Ovako na miru cekam vjesticu i to je to. Sad malo odmora pa cemo mozda na proljece u nove pobjede. Sad kad sam se smirila stvarno kuzim da je sve to bio dobar znak. Ipak je lakse kad znas da si zamalo uspio od prve odnosno da je doslo do nidacije i da ima bar malo vjere da ce se drugi puta uloviti i ostati. 
Rominka je katastrofa je to sto moramo prolaziti ali to samo pokazuje da smo najjace i da nema vecih boraca od nas. Kod nas nema predaje. Padamo na dno ali se istog momenta jos snaznije dizemo u visine do cilja. Nekad nam se stvarno divim i svima nama skidam kapu do poda..

----------


## sara79

> Nakon dva i pol mjeseca, dobih nalaz kariograma koji kaze da sam normalna zenska (ma sto tko mislio o tome - hahaha). Ali da ne bi sve bilo divno, sad moram otkriti koja bolnica u Zg radi homocistein. Dobila sam uputnicu za Rebro, medjutim oni to vise ne rade (za odrasle, samo djeci). Moram DHEA-s napraviti, ponoviti AMH i ostale hormone 3. i 21. dan. I za kraj, TSH mi je opet skocio u visine   srecom pa sam nepopravljivi opitmist i ne dam se! Ne dam! 
> Blubutterfly, nema pametnih rijeci. Zao mi je da itko mora prolaziti ovo sto mi prolazimo.
> Trudnice nase drage donosite nam tracak sunca i hvala vam na tim lijepim vijesticama


Joj to Rebro. Ja sam homocistein vadila kod njih ove godine u sijecnju i cekala sam nalaz 4-5 tjedana. Dosla ujutro u 7 h u zelenu zgradu bez narucivanja s uputnicom i povukla broj.
Bas su bezobrazi da to vise nerade. Tako uvijek nes izvode i za hormone stitnjaci i odustala sam od njih.
Pa predpostavljam da se tako nekako i na vv ceka.
Al nazovi najbolje i pitaj.

----------


## antony34

Keti10 kako si? Meni dani lete. Jos sljedeci tjedan i onda cekamo m da dode. Jedva cekam da se skinem s utrica jer cu poludit od vrucine koju stalno imam. Takve napade vrucine nisam imala cak ni s klomifenima.

----------


## keti10

> Keti10 kako si? Meni dani lete. Jos sljedeci tjedan i onda cekamo m da dode. Jedva cekam da se skinem s utrica jer cu poludit od vrucine koju stalno imam. Takve napade vrucine nisam imala cak ni s klomifenima.


antony34 vrijeme leti, već me lagano hvata nervoza. Ja kontracepciju pijem do 13.09. pa čekam da dobijem. Bolje bi voljela da dobijem i koji dan ranije nego da dobijem poslije 17.09. Skroz imam lagani svijetlo smeđi iscjedak ali valjda je to normalno kod prvih mjeseci kontracepcije. 
Mi smo u Pronatalu baš u Pragu a vi?

----------


## antony34

I mi idemo tamo. Ja u nedjelju zadnji dan koristim i do cetvrtka bi morala dobiti znaci 15. I ja sam sad vec malo uzbudena. Blizi se nase vrijeme a mene i malo nervoza hvata. Znaci mi cemo se vidjeti tamo.

----------


## biska

Drage Cehinje, evo i mi smo u pripremama za FET u Pronatalu (CB). Jutros sam bila u Betaplus-u na scratchingu endometrija, m bi trebala doci ovaj tjedan i onda krece akcija. Za sada je u planu FET u prirodnom ciklusu, ovo nam je prvi FET pa cu si dozvoliti malo optimizma  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Ajme Sejla, slučajno naletih ovdje tražeći nešto za kolegicu i vidim tvoj potpis  :Zaljubljen: 
Sretno do kraja! I svim ostalim Pražankama želim skore, sretne i vesele trudnoće  :Heart:

----------


## keti10

> I mi idemo tamo. Ja u nedjelju zadnji dan koristim i do cetvrtka bi morala dobiti znaci 15. I ja sam sad vec malo uzbudena. Blizi se nase vrijeme a mene i malo nervoza hvata. Znaci mi cemo se vidjeti tamo.


 Hej antony34, jel ste tražili kakav smještaj? mi nismo ništa, ne znam ni sama gdje ćemo!

----------


## sejla

Ajme tikice divno te čitati, hvala ti puno  :Kiss: 

Jučer sam bila na uzv....ma zaljubljena sam  :Zaljubljen:  tako majušno a tako se sve lijepo vidjelo, to preslatko lišce, pa okice, nosić, ručice, nogice.... neopisivo  :Heart:  Sve je u redu, 14tt, veliki smo koliko treba, oko 70g. Krajem mjeseca moram na ogtt, nadam se da nemam opet gestacijski kao prvi put.

Cure u pripremama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

Trudnice moje drage  :grouphug:

----------


## antony34

Keti nesto smo gledali al cemo kad javim kakav je endo onda rezervirati. Tad cemo znati kad trebamo ici.

----------


## keti10

> Keti nesto smo gledali al cemo kad javim kakav je endo onda rezervirati. Tad cemo znati kad trebamo ici.


a tako sam i ja mislila, ja 12-ti dan moram na mjerenje endometrija, jel i ti?

----------


## antony34

I ja moram tako znaci 26 bi morala javit stanje endometrija i onda ce mi reci kad moram doci. Znaci negdje za dve tj idemo. Iskreno jedva cekam.

----------


## kia

Cure sretno i javljajte nam se  :Wink: 

Sejla kako to da ideš na OGTT tako rano. Ja sam bila prošli tjedan (25+5) i hvala Bogu ovaj put nemam gestacijski.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Cure koje se pripremate samo sam vam dosla pozeljet svu srecu i drzim vam fige da vam uspije od prve...

----------


## antony34

Blubutterflay hvala. Nadam se da ce nam uspijeti i tebi zelim da cim prije uspijes.

----------


## tika08

Drage moje,evo mene nakon duzeg vremena.Samo da vas sve pozdravim i zazelim puno uspjeha u postupcima,iscekivanju beta,trudnocama...posebno me razveselio potpis kod sejle koja ce se me mozda sjetiti.Ja sam svoje roditeljske snove ostvarila u nasoj poliklinici i sretna sam majka tri prekrasna decka.A sad i pitanje drage moje.kome se treba javiti za konzultacije u pfc-u trenutno?treba poznanici info.Mirna je jos uvijek koordinator za hr.pacijente?puno pozdrava i sretno svima!unaprijed hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## sejla

kia, isto mislim da je rano (zadnji tj. u mjesecu ću biti 17-18 tt) ali tako me gin poslala jer sam prvi put imala gestacijski. Prvi put sam negdje oko 22tt koliko se sjećam, i bio je uredan nalaz. U 36tt se na uzv vidio višak plodne vode, pa su me zbog toga hospitalizirali, i između ostalih pretraga, ponovili ogtt i onda se pokazao šećer malo povišenim. Inače, ni prvi put nisam imala problema s prekomjernim dobivanjem kila (a i Ema je rođena sitna, 2760g s punih 39tt), što je jedan od glavnih indikatora za dijabetes. A trenutno isto tako, počela sam malo dobivati, ali još uvijek sam na -2kg u odnosu na prije t.

tika, hvala ti puno  :Kiss:  ajme, tri dečka, predivna priča  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Vlatka35

Cure moje drage, evo mene samo da vas lijepo pozdravim! Nije me bilo na forumu dugo, jer imam pune ruke posla sa svojim picekima koji imaju već 19 mjeseci. Ja radim, oni uživaju u vrtiću. Puno mislim na sve vas i jako sam bila sretna kad sam vidjela puno lijepih novosti. Ovaj forum ću pratiti cijeli život, jer sam zbog njega i vas postala najsretnija osoba na svijetu!
 :Heart:  :grouphug:

----------


## kia

> Drage moje,evo mene nakon duzeg vremena.Samo da vas sve pozdravim i zazelim puno uspjeha u postupcima,iscekivanju beta,trudnocama...posebno me razveselio potpis kod sejle koja ce se me mozda sjetiti.Ja sam svoje roditeljske snove ostvarila u nasoj poliklinici i sretna sam majka tri prekrasna decka.A sad i pitanje drage moje.kome se treba javiti za konzultacije u pfc-u trenutno?treba poznanici info.Mirna je jos uvijek koordinator za hr.pacijente?puno pozdrava i sretno svima!unaprijed hvala na odgovoru.


Kada smo mi bili u 3 mjesecu, nije bilo Mirne (na porodiljnom je) nego je koordinatorica bila Ksenija Medved.

Sejla i ja sam u prethodnoj trudnoći imala GD. Isto u 24 tt nalaz je bio uredan ali zbog veće bebe su tražili da ponovim i u 34 tt se šećer pokazao povišenim. Čini mi se da sam negdje čula/pročitala da se on najčešče javlja  iza 24tt. 
Meni je sad u 25 tt šečer isto bio OK e sad hoće li tako ostati vidjet ćemo. Očito nam objema slijedi još jedan OGTT.


Nego, jel znaš šta bebonja skriva među nogicama?

----------


## sejla

Da, pogotovo tako od sredine prema kraju t, jer se tada sve funkcije u organizmu malo ulijene, pa tako očito i proizvodnja inzulina...a da, kod svakog drugačije, kod mene samo zbog viška pv. Vidjet ćemo, nadam se da nemam, ali da, vjerojatno mi ne gine ponavljanje i pred kraj t.

A što je, dr je rekla da još ne želi sa sigurnošću potvrditi jer je rano, ali da joj zasad mokraćna cijev izgleda dugačka  :Smile:  Kažem mm, a on veli: ma joj ja se pomirio da je opet curica  :Laughing:  kao nije on te sreće  :lool: 

Vlatka, predivno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ally71

Drage cure,

mi smo u postupku u PFC kod Sonje. Ksenija nam je kontakt, ali mi se od petka ne javlja na tel., a danas zovem kliniku niko se cijeli dan niti na jedan telefon ne javlja..zovem tel koji su naweb stranici....zna li ko sta se desava, da li im je danas kakav praznik ili sta?
Vec panicarim!!!!

----------


## Ally71

drage cure,

mi smo u postupku u PFC kod Sonje, Ksenija nam je koordinator....ali mi se Ksenija od petka ne javlja, danas sam pokusala na njen mob i na kliniku, ali se niko od njih ne javlja...zovem na brojeve sa web stranice...ima li neka info sta se desava, da im nije neki praznik danas ili slicno? Hvala!!!!

----------


## Mala88

Zdravo cure! Evo I ja sredinom 10 mjeseca bi trebalo na FET.Sad me zanima dali je neka od vas cula za embrioglue? To se koristi kod FET-a da pomogne da se emrio zakaci za matericu bolje..ja prvi put cujem,dali je neka od vas cula za to mozda?

----------


## Ally71

> Zdravo cure! Evo I ja sredinom 10 mjeseca bi trebalo na FET.Sad me zanima dali je neka od vas cula za embrioglue? To se koristi kod FET-a da pomogne da se emrio zakaci za matericu bolje..ja prvi put cujem,dali je neka od vas cula za to mozda?



mala88, ja sam nesto cula o tome i pricala sa nasim doktorima...onako,podijeljenja su misljenja o efektima, ali niko mi nista nije rekao lose o tome,da moze da ima negativne posljedice...zato, sve sto ima u klinici i sto iole ima sanse da pomogne uzmi.... :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Mala88, ja sam u ovom postupku primila Embryoglue. Pitaj što god treba  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

Sejla nisam znala da si radila embrioglu,znam da sam citala za embriogen,ja sam se za to raspitala al moja klinika mi ponudila embrioglu.Samo me je zanimalo dali je vrijedno probati to uopste,ali vidim da je tebi dalo rezultata,tako da mislim da cu probati.. sto god makar malo pomaze,i ne skodi uradicu  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Sejla a daj mi reci to su ti oni predlozili ili si sama htjela? Meni je Adrijana rekla da je meni to ukljuceno u cijenu postupka. Bas sam ju pitala.

----------


## sejla

Embryogen i Embryoglue je u stvari jedno te isto, samo valjda drugi proizvođač, jedna klinika koristi jedan, a druga drugi. 
Meni ga nisu preporučili, nego sam se sama raspitala i odlučila da ga uzmem. Nije mi bio u cijeni, nego smo platili dodatnih 100 E.
Kažu da pospješuje implantaciju za 5%. Da, sad teško je reći i ne može se ustvari znati je li mi uspjelo baš zbog toga što sam ga uzela, ali baš to, čovjek se hvata za svaku slamku pa...

----------


## antony34

Da meni je Adrijana rekla da pospjesuje 5-10% a zasto ne probati. Mozda ipak ima neke pomoci od toga.

----------


## Nadica

Drage cure!
Nije me bilo dosta dugo...
Javljam samo da nam je prije 2 i pol tjedna stigao mali princ!
Ali...neke stvari su se iskomplicirale....pa danas putujemo u Zg...
Nisam se mogla javljati ovdje...Neću opet moći ni sada....
Ali, nadamo se da će se sve riješiti i da ćemo uskoro svi troje biti zajedno!
Sretno svima koji kreću u postupak, a trudnicama velika  :Shy kiss:

----------


## antony34

Nadica zelim ti da cim prije rjesite problem i da se vratite kuci. Sretno.

----------


## sejla

Nadice, čestitam na malom princu  :Zaljubljen:  Nadam se da nije ništa jako strašno, da će se brzo riješiti i sve opet biti u najboljem redu  :Heart:  Kad budeš mogla, javi nam se. Pusa i sretno  :grouphug:

----------


## Rominka

Nadice, pobijedit cete sve bitke s malim princem <3 dobrodosao Prince!

----------


## antony34

Keti10 kako si? Evo ja gotova sa utricima sad cekamo vjesticu. Jedva cekam da dode jer me dole sve rastura :Sad:

----------


## keti10

> Keti10 kako si? Evo ja gotova sa utricima sad cekamo vjesticu. Jedva cekam da dode jer me dole sve rastura


antony34, doktorica mi je rekla da popijem zadnju pilulu 12 ili 13.09. jer ne mogu točno znati da li ću dobiti za dva, tri ili četiri dana od zadnje! Ja trebam dobiti 17.09. ali bi svakako  bolje da dobijem dan ranije nego da dođe 18.09. a ja još nisam dobila! Javi svakako kad dobiješ! Dobila sam dvije kutije estrofema (moram uzimati 3x1 do dvanaestog dana), valjda će to biti dosta?? za dalje ništa ne znam! Ma nama je sigurno sve isto!

----------


## keti10

antony34 da li ćeš ti tražiti embryoglue? - ako pomaže ne pitam više koliko košta jer sam već iscrpljena od svih postupaka!

----------


## antony34

Mislim da ti nece biti dovoljna jedna kutija estrofema. Ja uvijek dobijem dvije jer ces ga piti i dalje. Da meni je embryoglu vec uracunat u postupak. Bas sam pitala Adrijanu i rekla je da to odma upisu al najbolje ti je da pitas. Neznam dal svima ide ili ne. Ja bi morala do cetvrtka dobiti al mislim da cu sutra vec su simptomi tu.

----------


## AnnaBanana

Nadice, drzimo fige da sve bude u redu! Nadam se da nije nista jako ozbiljno iako znam da ti ni zbog sitnice ne moze biti svejedno, pogotovo nakon svega sto smo prosle... mislimo na tebe... Javi se kad mognes  :Kiss:

----------


## Ina90

Cure meni triba pomoć,dajte mi neki hotel u blizini Pronatala,31.10 su mi konzultacije pa bi htjela rezervirati neki hotel ali stvarno neznam koji... :Sad:

----------


## Rominka

Prag ili C. budejovice? Imas toga puno.

----------


## antony34

Keti10 evo kod mene krenuo spoting. Dolazi vjestica. 26.9 idem na fm i onda cemo cuti sta dalje. Al imam pitanje za cure koje su vec bile. Dal cu tek dva dana prije nek moramo krenuti znati kad idemo ili vele bar pet dana prije?

----------


## sejla

antony, prvi put smo saznali 2 dana ranije, jer se čekao donorkin uzv, a sada za fet 5 dana ranije, nakon što je uzv 10dnt pokazao da sam spremna.

Ina, mi smo u Pragu sad bili u hotelu Populus. Nije blizu klinike, ali je bio stvarno vrhunski za jako nisku cijenu u usporedbi s drugima. Dobro je malo pogledati booking.com, tamo smo surfali i vidjeli da je najisplativiji. Možeš pitati i koordinatoricu, znaju i oni sredit smještaj, mislim da s nekim hotelima imaju i suradnju pa se dobije mali popust još.

Cure, veselim se vašim pripremama, keti, antony, ina, sretnoooo  :Heart:

----------


## antony34

Sejla hvala na brzom odgovoru. Evo meni danas 1dc. Pocele su polako pripreme. Malo me hvata nervoza. Keti kako je situacija kod tebe?

----------


## keti10

> Sejla hvala na brzom odgovoru. Evo meni danas 1dc. Pocele su polako pripreme. Malo me hvata nervoza. Keti kako je situacija kod tebe?


Ja sam zadnju pilulu popila u utorak 13-tog i sad čekam da dobijem, nadam se da ću do subote 17-tog dobiti! Jel si javila u Pronatal prvi dan ciklusa?
Cure, sretno svima u kojoj god da ste fazi!!!!

----------


## antony34

Jesam javila sam jos jucer jer mi je pocelo polako jucer al je bilo oko 15h pa sam pitala kak da racunam 1dc. Bit ce to dobro mozda dobijes dan prije al bolje tako nego da kasni.

----------


## keti10

> Jesam javila sam jos jucer jer mi je pocelo polako jucer al je bilo oko 15h pa sam pitala kak da racunam 1dc. Bit ce to dobro mozda dobijes dan prije al bolje tako nego da kasni.


Jel se javila Andrijana?, mislim ne javlja se netko tko ne zna hrvatski!?

----------


## antony34

Ja ti sve pisem na mail Adrijani tako smo se dogovorile. Sve sta trebam i sta me zanima saljem joj mail i javi mi odgovor u roku od sat-dva. Stvarno je stalno pristupacna.

----------


## keti10

> Ja ti sve pisem na mail Adrijani tako smo se dogovorile. Sve sta trebam i sta me zanima saljem joj mail i javi mi odgovor u roku od sat-dva. Stvarno je stalno pristupacna.


Pa da, super je! Znači, nisi zvala nego si joj poslala mail. I ja sam tako mislila!

----------


## antony34

To ti je najbolje jer zacas odgovori i znas sve. Sretno nam. Meni je rekla da i donorka ima uzv kad i ja 26.9 koje li slucajnosti i rekla je da ce mi javiti situaciju.

----------


## AnnaBanana

na90, jel na kraju idete autom ili busom?
Najbolje vam je gledati booking jer znaju imati dosta akcija, mi smo tako sva tri puta uzimali hotele na akciji.. bude hotel super, ali na akciji pristupacan...
Mi smo bili s autom i sva tri hotela su nam bila max 15 min voznje do Pronatala... stvarno se brzo dodje i u njihovoj spici, uvijek smo u Pronatal bili naruceni izmedju 7-9 sati. 
Prvi put u Bed & Breakfast Hotel, drugi put u Royal Hotel i ovaj zadnji mi je najbolji i po lokaciji i po vrlicini sobe -Akcent Hotel.
Ako ste bez auta onda nisam dobra za davanje smjernica... upravo iz tog razloga smo mi isli s autom jer sam se bojala javnog prijvoza kako cemo se snaci i u kakvom cu ja biti stanju... onda definitivno sto blize neki hotel i onda ne bi lose bilo upitati Andrijanu da ti neki preporuci....
Jel ti sada ides na punkciju ili? Ti si za PGD jel tako ak ose sjecam da smo pricale prije dva mjeseca....

----------


## keti10

> To ti je najbolje jer zacas odgovori i znas sve. Sretno nam. Meni je rekla da i donorka ima uzv kad i ja 26.9 koje li slucajnosti i rekla je da ce mi javiti situaciju.


Hej, evo meni danas krenulo, jučer je bio spotting danas krenulo lagano krvarenje, nije jako kao obično ali mi je doktorica rekla da je nakon kontracepcije to normalno. Pisala sam i čekam da mi Andrijana odgovori. Kako piješ estrofem - svaki dan 3 puta u isto vrijeme ili? Ja na ultrazvuk 27.09. - ma mi se moramo sresti u Pragu!!!

----------


## antony34

Pijem vise manje u isto vrijeme. Da tri puta na dan i uvijek ga popijem poslije obroka. Mislim da cemo mi mozda dan razlike za Prag. Bilo bi lijepo da se tamo nademo. Bar ce vrijeme brze proci. Adrijana ce ti se javiti tokom dana ne brini.

----------


## antony34

Moja vjestica skoro pa gotova. Jos danas i to je to. Sve sreca pa imam jako slabu m.

----------


## keti10

> Moja vjestica skoro pa gotova. Jos danas i to je to. Sve sreca pa imam jako slabu m.


Meni je ovo malo neobično, ovako slaba m, ja imam uvijek prva tri dana jače, do sada nisam uzimala kontracepciju pa nisam ni znala da je manje bolna i oskudnija kad si na pilulama! ma, sad što je tu je! idemo sad sa estrofemom!

----------


## antony34

Mene je sad jako boljelo dok nije procurila kak spada. Inace imam jako slabe m i to tri dana i to je to. Sad sam ipak tri tj stopala pa mi nije bas cudno da me tak bolelo. A glavno da je dosla kako mora da mozemo dalje sve po ps-u.

----------


## Ina90

Annabanna mi idemo tek na konzultacije  31.10 ja idem busom ali mi muž iz njemačke dolazi autom morali sve odgodit radi njegovog posla,rezervirala sam neki hotel preko bookinga piše da je udaljen 8 km od klinike valjda ćemo se snaći...da da i nas čeka PGD...kako si mi ti,kako mrvica...

----------


## antony34

Keti10 evo meni Adrijana poslala mail da je poceo ciklus donorke danas. Povecala mi je estrofem na 2×2. I rekla da ce mi 26 reci kad dolazimo al nek si racunamo oko 28 da cemo morati tamo.

----------


## keti10

Sve super, sve se polako odvija po planu, vjerojatno donorka dobila m koji dan ranije! Jos malo pa put pod noge! Ti vec mozes traziti smjestaj!

----------


## antony34

Pa da donorka je dobila dva dana ranije. Meni pse bitno da je sve za sad u redi. Polako vec gledamo al cemo rezervirati 26 jer cemo onda tocno znati.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Dobar dan cure. Evo da vam dodam jos jednu info mozda kojoj pomogne. U pragu su vam jako dobre prometne veze za one koji ne idu autom. Imate metro bas i tram i za cas ste sa jednog kraja na drugom. Karta vam kosta 35 kruna i vrijedi za sva 3 prijevozna sredstva a mozete se voziti sat i pol sa istom kartom. Mi smo isli avionom i bili u dosta udaljenom hotelu od klinike ali u roku pola sata ili malo vise dodjes gdje trebas. Nama se nije dalo gnjavit sa autom i parkingom i stvarno smo bili odusevljeni prijevozom brzinom i cijenom karata. To naravno govorim bas za prag. I sljedeci put kad budemo isli ici cemo tako avionom gore jer smo za sat i pol tamo i javnim prijevozom skitat po gradu.

----------


## Nadica

Pozdrav svima!
Mi smo napokon kod kuće!
Uživamo u čarima roditeljstva!
Svašta se izdogađalo, ali sve će biti ok!
Beban lijepo papa, napreduje i uživa u našoj pažnji!

----------


## antony34

Nadica super sto je sve u redu. Kako si ti? Nadam se da nije nista lose bilo!??

----------


## PinaColada

Pozz ekipi u pripremama za Cesku! Ja sam u pripremi za et sa smrzlicima ali TSH mi se povecao na 7,5. Da li ste inali iskustva sa tim? Jer ovi iz Praga govore da vidim sa svojim endokrinologom, a endokrinolozi to polagano shvataju i malo po malo mjenjaju trrapiju...a ja vec na estrofemu?! Imate li savjet/prijedlog? Da li ici na transfer sa velikim tsh????

----------


## Nadica

> Nadica super sto je sve u redu. Kako si ti? Nadam se da nije nista lose bilo!??


Ja sam rodila sekcijom...U utorak je bilo 3 tjedna od poroda. Nisam odmorila ni dana...osim u intenzivnoj, al to je najmanje važno!Bilo je svašta nešto,s bebačem...Bitno nam je da je on s nama i da će sve biti ok, a krivca ćemo tražiti kasnije! Jer nečijom greškom i nemarnošću izgubili smo prve dane s anđelom, koje smo trebali provesti zajedno, a ne po bolnicama i dijagnozama koje vam lede krv u žilama...

----------


## PinaColada

Da li vas ima da ste u pripremi za ET, pijete estrofem plus sam uzela i intealipid infuziju kako bi se pripremila za et za narednih 7 dana...medjutim tsh visok....sta radit??

----------


## sejla

PinaColada, ja imam Hashimoto i stalno sam na euthyroxu, tsh 7.5 je previsok za odlazak na et. Ne znam imaš li i inače problema sa štitnjačom, ali po meni treba prvo tsh dovesti u normalu. Za postupak je najbolje da je 1.5-2. Jesu li ti barem prepisali euthyrox? Znaš što, primijetila sam da se pražani od tsh dosta ograđuju, čak i puštaju u postupak s visokim tsh ali ja svejedno mislim da to nije dobro. Ponovi opet nalaz i svakako kreni s terapijom za štitnjaču ako dosad nisi.

Nadice, žao mi je što su vam prvi dani bili tako teški, ja sam isto rodila cr ali su mi Emu doveli odmah čim sam se probudila i bila je samnom i na intenzivnoj i kasnije u sobi, cijelo vrijeme...ali najvažnije je da ste sada skupa, puno se ljubite, mazite i uživajte  :grouphug:

----------


## PinaColada

Sejla
Jesam na eutiroxu vec dugo i povremeno kontrolisem nalaze....no u zadnje vrijeme tsh dosta varira od 23 preko 15 pa do 0.03....u pola godine tako varira : S Sada, 7 dana prije planiranog ET nalaz tsh mi 7,5. Shock....evo treci dan cekam info iz Praga da vidim sta dalje?!
Vec pijem estrofem za endic....ne znam sta ako ne odem na ET....a endic raste....

----------


## Rominka

Pina, to je ipak previsok nalaz TSH. I ja sam isto hipo/hashi i od mene su trazili da minimalno tri mjeseca uzastopce imam dobar nalaz, a to znaci 1,5-2. Isto mi je tako kao tebi skakalo, u visine, pa nagli pad. Trebalo mi je 7 mj da ga napokon stavim pod kontrolu, ali to tek nakon sto sam promijenila doktoricu koja me poslala vaditi vit b, d, magnezij i selen da bi ustanovili da su mi svi ti vit i minerali nemjerljivi i na niskim vrijednostima, sto je znacilo da eut nema kako se pretvarati u ono sto nasem organizmu treba. Zatim sam dobila piti selen, sto vise bivanja na suncu (taman je krenulo ljeto), magnezij (koji i dan danas pijem). Moja endokrinologica me ne pusta u novi postupak dok mi se sada opet ne smiri. A u postupku smo bili u 4 mj i jos mi skace gore dole. Neki na tu stitnjacu gledaju kao nije nam nista, dok drugi ipak shvacaju sto ona cini i kad se zakotrlja visok tsh i krene se u postupak on samo jos vise poludi jer se nastoji boriti sa tim dozama hormona i reakcijama organizma. Ne zelim te izbedirati, ali trazi nekoga tko je specijalizirao trudnoce i tsh da budes sigurna da si u dobrim rukama.

----------


## sejla

PinaColada, znam da si već krenula s terapijom, no neće se ništa dogoditi niti ako ovaj mjesec odlučiš `propustiti´. Ja sam u prvoj t počela s estrofemom ciklus prije `glavnog´, čisto da vidim kako reagiram na terapiju i danu dozu estrofema, budući da mi je bio prvi put. To sam naravno u suradnji s dr Mardešićem, pitala i oni su rekli da je to ok. Ovo ti pišem čisto jer vidim da te muči to što ti se organizam već priprema, odnosno zadebljava endometrij.

Nadam se da si u međuvremenu dobila neki odgovor iz Praga. Vjerujem da ti je sada užasno teška odluka, što i kako dalje.  U svakom slučaju, trenutna doza euthyroxa ti nije dovoljna. S druge strane, istina je da ju dr ne smije niti naglo povećati, već postepeno, koliko god ti sada `nemaš vremena´.
Ja imam sreću što imam divnu dr s kojom se mogu čuti telefonski i onda joj javljam čim mi tsh nije ok, pa usmeno dogovorimo modificiranje doze lijeka.
Sada sam otišla na FET s tsh oko 3, kasnije mi je početkom t unatoč povećanju doze lijeka narastao na 4,5 što me uplašilo, ali je sada nakon dva mjeseca napokon kako treba, 1,7. Koliko dugo, vidjet ćemo  :Sad: 
U svakom slučaju, štitnjaču i tsh prepuštaju endokrinolozima, tako da to moramo rješavati same, pražani se tu `ne petljaju´. Barem je takvo moje iskustvo, rekli su mi neka se kontroliram i sve dogovaram sa svojim endo.

----------


## PinaColada

Evo ipak je odluka pala da cekamo do uzv 12dc, sto je za 3 dana, i tada opet vaditi tsh i onda konacno odluciti da li ici u postupak ili ne....uz to, preporucene tbl za smirenje i relaxaciju, pa sam evo na poslu nasmijana i uspavana....nema mi druge nego cekati taj petak....nemam pametnije rjesenje....

----------


## elvi

Pozdrav ekipa.
Vidim da ima i nekih prekrasnih vjesti. Čestitam Nadica.
Mi smo se odlučiti odmorit do kraja godine i skupiti lovu za slijedeći pokušaj. nadamo se da je 2017. naša godina. Užas mi teško pada to čekanje. Ono kao život ide dalje, rutina je tu, ali...Kako se vi nosite s tim iščekivanjem?

----------


## PinaColada

Elvi
Cudni su periodi tih cekanja....slamaju...mi evo cekamo moj nalaz tsh, i tada pada odluka idemo li sada na et ili ne.....svaki dan izludjuje....ne znam da li je pametno, ali ja zadnjih nekoliko dana do tog nalaza koristim tablete za smirenje( preporuka dr iz Praga)....pa kao da je malo lakse prebroditi koji dan....mozda uz savjet dr da vidis za koristenje tako nekih tbl?!

----------


## elvi

PinaColada uvijek mi je lakše kad znam da nisam jedina u tome  :Smile:  
Moram priznati da se nisam sjetila tbl.
 Pomaže mi puno trčanje. Tri puta tjedno po sat vremena i nekako ispucam dosta te zabrinutosti...mislim da bi već bila luda da ne trčim...

----------


## lucija85

Pozdrav svima, evo ja se spremam za vto u PFC-u. Prvi mi je put....poslala sam im rezultate hormona. Kod nas je problem azospermija pa smo se odlucili na donora.
Ali mene sada brinu i moji rezultati, pa vas iskusnije molim za pomoc da mi razjasnite moj problem.Imam 31 god, 
Prolaktin u 8 casova mi je 32 ng/ml (5-26)
A Amh 0,47 (0,67-7,7)
Jako me brine ovaj amh.... citala sam i vedela da to moze biti problem. Kakvo je vase iskustvo?

----------


## PinaColada

Nas najveci problem jeste taj mali amh....da li su u pfc vidjeli taj nalaz??? Ne zelim da te obezhrabrujem, no kao sto si bjerovatno vec i sama progooglala taj amh pokazuje rezerve js kod zene....no nije ni to kraj svijeta....ima rjesenje i za to  :Wink:

----------


## lucija85

Juce sam im poslala nalaz, cekam odgovor...a koje je resenje za to? Da li uopste moze da se popravi?

----------


## sejla

elvi, pinacolada  :Love:  držte se cure...elvi brzo će doći iduća godina i navijam za nove pobjede...a tebi pina da tsh naglo padne, pa da možete odmah na et...iako ne bi bilo ništa strašno niti da se odgodi za mjesec-dva, bolje i tako nego da zbog toga nedaj bože ne uspije....igra živaca je taj naš mpo put  :Sad: 

lucija, dobro nam došla i sretno u planiranju  :Smile:  ovo za amh, kao što ti je i pinacolada rekla, on pokazuje ovarijske rezerve kod žene i na njega se nažalost ne može utjecati i `poboljšati´ ga. Pričekaj odgovor iz pfc-a, sve će ti lijepo objasniti i predložiti ono za što smatraju da će vam donijeti najbolje šanse za uspjeh, a po potrebi i obaviti neke dodatne pretrage. U svakom slučaju, sretno i piši nam novosti  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Cure ja sutra putujem za Prag. Javim vem se u ponedjeljak sa izvjestajem. Pozdrav.

----------


## keti10

antony34 zar vec putujete? svakako se javi! gdje ste rezervirali smjestaj? sretno!

----------


## antony34

Da keti vec putujemo. U ponedjeljak je punkcija. Nasli smo u hostelu jednom. Nije daleko od bolnice. Neznam tocno kako se zove al kad dodem tamo cu ti javiti.

----------


## keti10

antony34, super, nek sve dobro prodje! Nama je prvi ultrazvuk 26.09. pa cu onda znati kada putujemo, ja idem na uzv 27.09. Pa ti nisi ni bila na uzv kod svog ginekologa ili?!, vjerojatno ces to sve tamo! Zelim vam svu srecu i nadam se da cemo se vidjeti! Javi se gdje ste odsjeli pa cu i ja probati na istom mjestu rezervirati! S R E T N O !!!!

----------


## antony34

Evo keti da ti se javim. Dosli smo danas ujutro. Ja nisam jos bila na uzv to cu vjerojatno sutra ujutro rjesiti ovdje. Mi smo odsjeli u hostelu 3km od bolnice uz samu rijeku. Nije nesto al je blizu bolnice pa mozemo pjesjce. Lijepi je kraj ima jako velika setnica. Sretno sutra pa javi sta ste rjesili na uzv. Ja cu ti javiti kako je kod nas.

----------


## keti10

> Evo keti da ti se javim. Dosli smo danas ujutro. Ja nisam jos bila na uzv to cu vjerojatno sutra ujutro rjesiti ovdje. Mi smo odsjeli u hostelu 3km od bolnice uz samu rijeku. Nije nesto al je blizu bolnice pa mozemo pjesjce. Lijepi je kraj ima jako velika setnica. Sretno sutra pa javi sta ste rjesili na uzv. Ja cu ti javiti kako je kod nas.


antony34, još ništa nisam rezervirala jer ne znam točan dan kad putujemo ali sam gledala smještaj i mislim da je najbliže nekakav hostel boathouse - nije nešto ali blizu! da li ste vi možda tamo? javim kako je prošao uzv! čujemo se.......

----------


## sejla

keti, antony ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

pinacolada, kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## antony34

Keti da mi smo bas tu odsjeli. Situacija kod mene je ovakva. Danas 12dc endometrij je 9 i trolinijski je. Doktorica je jako zadovoljna. Imas hotel Micihael mozes si na internetu pogledati iimas hotel Branik. To ti je sve u krugu 3km od bolnice. Ovaj nas nije nesto al je u prirodi i pjesice nam treba 20 min do bolnice. Cisto je i imas u sobi tv, wifi. A mozes se setati ima setnica oko 7 km je duga. Javi sta cete rjesiti. Ja u subotu imam transfer.

----------


## antony34

Sejla hvala na pdrsci treba nam. Zlatna si

----------


## keti10

> Keti da mi smo bas tu odsjeli. Situacija kod mene je ovakva. Danas 12dc endometrij je 9 i trolinijski je. Doktorica je jako zadovoljna. Imas hotel Micihael mozes si na internetu pogledati iimas hotel Branik. To ti je sve u krugu 3km od bolnice. Ovaj nas nije nesto al je u prirodi i pjesice nam treba 20 min do bolnice. Cisto je i imas u sobi tv, wifi. A mozes se setati ima setnica oko 7 km je duga. Javi sta cete rjesiti. Ja u subotu imam transfer.


antony34 evo i mi smo rezervirali u istom hostelu! Punkcija je 30.09., znači mi dolazimo 29.09. Super za endometrij - odličan je! Transfer u subotu, juhu! Znači, valjda ćemo se vidjeti pa izmjeniti iskustva! Da li se može platiti karticom ili baš krunama???

Sejla puno hvala na podršci, svaka podrška je sada dobrodošla!!! :Heart:

----------


## freddy

danček svima, prvi put se javljam na ovom forumu,imala sam 2 uredne trudnoće bez ikakvih problema kaj se tiće zatrudnjivanja...i propali brak  :Sad: ( no nakon 24g samačkog života eto me u sretnoj vezi san snova...iako nisam u cvijetu mladosti želim dijete snjim jer on nema dece. Stoga smo krenuli na pretragama da vidimo di šteka,pokusali nekoliko ivf ali bezuspješno.Dr L, nam je preporucio prague (donacija js) poslala sam sve papire mailom i dobila upitnik...i drugi dan odma smo dobili termin u PFC za 05.12.2016 da imaju donatorku i približno oko tog datuma bi morali gore biti!! Nadamo se da nam bude dragi bog uslišio naše molitve...

----------


## antony34

Najbolje uzmite eure za placanje hostela. Mi smo tako i nije problem. Ne placa se karticama. Super znaci druzit cemo se malo. Kako dolazite autom ili autobusom?

----------


## antony34

Zaboravila sam ti reci da si odma rezervirate na 8 dana jer ti je transfer 6 dan.

----------


## keti10

> Zaboravila sam ti reci da si odma rezervirate na 8 dana jer ti je transfer 6 dan.


antony34 ipak rezervirali smještaj u hotelu Bohemisa, otprilike 5 km od klinike. Dolazimo autom, u četvrtak ujutro krećemo. Moj endometrij 7 mm pa sam pisala da li da možda pojačam estrofem. Nadam se da ćemo se vidjeti!

----------


## Rominka

curke želim da se vratite pune dojmova i s ogromnim plusićima  :Smile: 
volim kad nam živne forum, odmah mi je lakše. 
ja sam skupila sve nalaze, i to vrlo brzo što me iznenadilo. kariogram je ok. a ostalo,pa ne znam baš. sve je u parametrima, ali neki su nanižim pa mi to ne ulijeva previše sigurnosti. npr... DHEA-S mi je 3,48 (2.68-9.23) i estradiol 83.86 (45.4-854). fsh i lh su zlatna sredina, a testosteron mi je isto na donjim granicama....zapravo me DHEA-S najviše sada mori. 
plan je prvo otići svojoj ginekologici, i poslati nalaze u Pronatal. ali, sve više razmišljam o donaciji js. iskreno, strah me proći još jednom stimulaciju, kad mi u biti veću dozu i ne mogu dati od ovoga što sam primala, a dobila 4 js...mah, nema veze sada.
dan je lijep i sad čekamo vijesti od keti i anthony  :Smile:

----------


## keti10

> curke želim da se vratite pune dojmova i s ogromnim plusićima 
> volim kad nam živne forum, odmah mi je lakše. 
> ja sam skupila sve nalaze, i to vrlo brzo što me iznenadilo. kariogram je ok. a ostalo,pa ne znam baš. sve je u parametrima, ali neki su nanižim pa mi to ne ulijeva previše sigurnosti. npr... DHEA-S mi je 3,48 (2.68-9.23) i estradiol 83.86 (45.4-854). fsh i lh su zlatna sredina, a testosteron mi je isto na donjim granicama....zapravo me DHEA-S najviše sada mori. 
> plan je prvo otići svojoj ginekologici, i poslati nalaze u Pronatal. ali, sve više razmišljam o donaciji js. iskreno, strah me proći još jednom stimulaciju, kad mi u biti veću dozu i ne mogu dati od ovoga što sam primala, a dobila 4 js...mah, nema veze sada.
> dan je lijep i sad čekamo vijesti od keti i anthony


Hvala ti Rominka na podršci! I meni je stimulacija već bilo preko glave, svi nalazi super a nikad više od 4js. Mislim da mi mozak radi 100 na sat jer samo vrtim što i kako dalje i cijeli život mi se svodi na to da dobijemo bebu. Sve ostalo sam zapustila, kuća-posao-kuća, tko bi sve to platio da nemam posao! 
Pošalji ti nalaze u Pronatal pa će ti oni napisati što je najbolje za tebe. Veliki pozdrav.....

----------


## antony34

Evo javili mi da imamo pet oplodenih i koji su za sad dobri. Nadam se da ce i tako ostati.

----------


## Rominka

Super antony! Bude to dobro  :Smile:

----------


## keti10

Super, super 5 oplodjenih, divno!

----------


## Slavonka.Os

MM ima isto neopstruktivnu azospermiju ali smo poslje saznanja da ne rade Micro TESE u Prague Fertility Centru odustali od njih i tražimo drugu kliniku (ovo nam je prvi pokušaj).
Čestitan vidim da ste bili uspješni s PFC pa me zanima kojom metodom su mu uzimali uzorak i kakvi su bili rezultati.

----------


## Slavonka.Os

Pozdrav svima. 
ja sam nova na forumu , a i u ovom svemu oko potpomognute i ovo mi je prvi post.
MM (40) i ja (30) smo doznali da ima neopstruktivnu azoospermiju nedavno i odlučili smo se potražiti  MicroTESE proceduru u češkoj.
zanima me preporuka od Vas koji ste bili ( uspješno ili neuspješno) da mi kažete koja od ove tri klinike (koje smo kontaktirali) je po vašem mišljenju najbolja i ima najbolje rezultate i iskustva.
klinika                                                   kontakt                                 
Pronatal Sanatorijum                                JUDr. Marina Mišković
Arleta                                                    Michaela Huňarová
GYNEM                                                  Vesna Lazarević


Puno Hvala

----------


## lucija85

pozdrav svima, drago mi je da pročitam lepe vesti... može mala pomoć? dobila sam odgovor od dr Sonje. Odgovor se sastoji od toga sta treba kog dana uraditu i semu sa lekovima. zanima me da li je to sve? očekivala sam kratak opis    na osnovu dokumentacije koju sam poslala, neko mišljenje.... šema mi je 8 x dipherelin 0.1 i 6 dana Gonal f(300× 3 dana i 225x3 dana). Kakva su Vasa iskustva? Da li treba da nazovem PFC da pitam za mišljenje? mi idemo na donaciju spermatozoida, a ni kod mene nije sjajno AMh mi je 0,47.... da li je neko imao sličnu šemu? Ja sam u haosu, ne znam šta bih pre, a sve me nešto koči

----------


## Rominka

Lucija, ja sam imala takav protokol proljetos, koji je produzen za 3 dana. Mi smo krenuli sa jacom stimulacijom, pa par dana sam pala na 250, pa opet na 300 cini mi se. Uz to sam radila uzv 5 dan, pa 8. Ako imas nedoumica, samo ih pitaj. Budu ti sve objasnili. Uostalom, bolje da znas i da si sigurna nego da se stalno pitas. Morate znati sto prolazite.

----------


## antony34

Keti10 kakva je situacija?

----------


## keti10

antony34 danas bila punkcija, moj endometrij 10 mm, pocela sa utrogestanima, cekamo da nam jave! Sto ima kod vas? Jel obilazite grad?

----------


## antony34

Ja imam sutra transfer. Ostala tri embria danas mi javili. Danas nikud nejdemo mi smo pogledali sta smo htjeli. Dragi danas odlazi tak da cu ostati sama do sutra. I ja sutra odlazim navecer. U sedam mi ide bus.

----------


## keti10

Sretno sutra antony34, javim se kako je kod mene proslo! Sretan put kuci!

----------


## antony34

Hvala. Javit cu sta ce i kako biti.

----------


## antony34

Evo da javim. Imamo tri embrija danas transfer. Mislim da ce sve tri staviti necemo nista zmrzavati.

----------


## Inesz

Antony sretno!
Kakvi su embriji, 3. ili 5. dan?

----------


## antony34

Peti dan su. Imamo dvije blastice koje ce mi vratiti i jednu morulu koju ce do sutra ostaviti da vide dal ce doci do blastice pa ce je zamrznuti. Rekli su za blastice da su jako kvalitetne. Vidjet cemo. Mi smo zadovoljni i s tim sto imamo barem to. To nam je velik napredak.

----------


## Frixie

Svratih na temu da kažem *antony* sretno! Dvije dobre blastice super zvuče! Mila puno ti srece zelim

Cure, sretno i vama koje ste u Češkoj na postupcima. Nek svi odlasci u Prag budu dobitni.

----------


## Rominka

Slavonka, zao mi je sto se susreli s ovim problemom. O klinikama ce svi reci najbolje, zapravo ovisi tko se s kojim doktorima bolje snasao. Najpametnije ti je poslati svima nalaze i prodiskutirati s njima. Nije zahvalno uputiti te na odredjenu kliniku kad veliku, ako ne i najvecu ulogu igra povjerenje. Ako zelite na micro tese, mislim da se necete usreciti ni u Ceskoj jer koliko znam (a mozda i ne znam dobro) oni to ne rade.

----------


## antony34

Frixie hvala. Ja se nadam najboljem ishodu. Keti10 kako je kod tebe situacija? Sta vele?

----------


## antony34

Evo i nasa reca mrva je ostala. Sad nas jedna ceka u Pragu.

----------


## keti10

antony34 drago mi je da je vasa mrvica ostala! Meni su javili da je sutra transfer poslije 10, jos ce mi ujutro javiti tocno vrijeme. Imamo 5 embrija koji su u razvoju, sutra cemo znati konacni rezultat!

----------


## antony34

Odlicno draga. Znaci pratit cemo se. Ajde javi sta ce reci sutra. Nadam se najboljem ishodu za vas i za nas. SRETNO.

----------


## Mala88

Antony,Keti,srecno i da budu +  :Smile:  meni sledjece nedjelje mjerenje endometriuma,pa bi trebalo brzo put praga!

----------


## keti10

Antony javim se sutra! Ovaj utrogestan, uh.....barem da ga mozemo popiti.....ovako vaginalno, imam razne tehnike...he, he.... Mala88, da endometrij bude super.....

----------


## antony34

Eiii. Keti10 kako je? Kako si ti? Jel sve u redu proslo? Ja cu poludit od bolova u prsima. Nikad do sad me nisu tako boljela. Nesmim se dirnuti uzas kako bole.

----------


## keti10

antony34, evo upravo dosli sa transfera, vratili mi dvije blastociste, dvije zamrznuli! Sutra ujutro vodim djecicu u hrvatsku! I mene bole, uh za poludit, to nam je od estrofema, barem tako mislim! Terapija utrici 3x2, estrofem 2x2, prednison pola tabletice! Jel i ko tebe tako?

----------


## antony34

Da i ja imam takvu terapiju. Al mene do sad nikad cike nisu tako jako bolile. Nista sretno se vratite kuci i pazi na mrvice. Cujemo se kad se vratis. Sad samo polako. Sretno draga.

----------


## biska

Evo i ovdje prijavljujem jednu lijepu Cesku betu. 14 dnt 2 blastice (FET) beta je 828. Ovo nam je bio 1 FET i 3 pokusaj ukupno. Prvo pisem vama, a sad cu i u Pronatal  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Biska jos jednom cestitke.

----------


## keti10

Biska, prekrasna vijest! Cestitam!!!

----------


## Nadica

Biska!!! Čestitke do neba! Sad samo laganini!!

----------


## biska

Antony, Keti - drzim fige na rukama i nogama za plusice i veeelike bete!

----------


## Rominka

Čestitke Biska! To su lijepe vijesti

----------


## sejla

Biska, čestitam  :Very Happy: 

antony i keti, čuvajte svoje mrve i uskoro nam prijavite plusiće i veeeelike bete  :Love: 

A mi smo jučer na 18tt bili na uzv i stiže nam braco  :Zaljubljen:  to je bilo prvo što je dr pokazala kad je ušao mm  :Laughing: 
Sve je za sada super, lijepo napreduje i dr veli da je mali bucko jer je nešto veći i teži od prosjeka (328g). Bit će mami veselje ak tak nastavi  :Laughing: 
Osjetim povremeno nježne leptiriće, uskoro će vjerujem krenut i oni pravi udarčići. Joooj, ja bih da se svaki dan tako možemo gledati....

Svima pusa i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## antony34

Sejla cestitam na decku. Neka samo raste. Hvala na podrsci. Nadam se da cemo i mi uskoro vidjeti plusice. Mislim cak da bi nam bilo i vrijeme da se i mi malo veselimo.

----------


## biska

Joooj sejla krasno, curica i dečko  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Mala88

Sejla to je predivno,cestitke draga!! :Klap:

----------


## kia

Hello,
Biska cestitam na jos jednoj prekrasnoj Ceskoj beti  :Wink: 

antony i keti pratim vas put i od srca vam zelim pozitivne bete. Cuvajte se.

Sejla cestitke na braceku  :Smile:  i moji su na zadnjem pregledu bili za cca 2 tj veci. Slijedeci tjedan prvi pregled u TA. Vrijeme leti

----------


## antony34

Kia hvala. Keti10 kako si? Kako prolaze dani? Kod mene jako jako bolne cike i stalno me skaklja jajnik.

----------


## keti10

Kia, puno hvala, nadamo se najboljem! Antony34, mene isto bole i povecale se za dva broja! Danas se ispovracala ko budala! Toliko mi dosla muka.......inace, dosadno je za poluditi, ovo cekanje ubi covjeka! Vise ne lezim nego sve lagano!

----------


## antony34

Moje se nisu jako povecale al su ko napuhnute i cvrste. Ja opcenito imam malo veca al ova bol je uzasna. Kaj je bilo kaj si povracala? Kaj si nest takvog pojela? Kad su ti rekli raditi test?

----------


## keti10

antony ja tek 21.10., ma do tada bi poludila, ne znam zasto tako dugo, to bi bilo 16dnt, vjerojatno cu ranije test probati!

----------


## antony34

Neznam zasto moramo raditi test tako kasno. Da to nam dode 16-ti dan. A valjda oni znaju. Vidjet cemo sta ce biti. Ja se nadam da ce nam uspijeti.

----------


## sejla

Hvala cure  :Heart: 

Cure držim fige da su vam ovo pravi simptomi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ma možete i ranije test/betu, pogotovo jer su blastice. 16 dnt su odredili kao `krajnji´ datum kada bi se trebalo vidjeti je li došlo do t ili ne. 
Ovo za grudi, i ja sam oba puta jaaaako rano nađisala, pogotovo sad drugi put jer su bile skroz ispuhane nakon preko 2 god dojenja....i još se navikavam na njihovu težinu i veličinu  :Grin:  a osjetljive užasno. Još mi se ovako ne kuži, sve mi ošlo samo u njih i malo se trbuščić zaokružio kao da sam se jako najela, nije onaj pravi trudnički al bit će  :Heart:

----------


## sejla

ajme kia da, tebi se približava....čuvajte se i uživajte još ovako 3u1  :Love:  super da dječica lijepo rastu i napreduju  :Heart:

----------


## Mala88

Ovako drage moje: Posto mi je prosli put endometrium bio tanak,ovaj put smo krenuli sa vecom dozom estrofema2-1-2. E sad za 8 dana mi se endometrium povecao na 12mm sto je mislim dobro? smanjili su mi dozi na 2-1-1,ali transfer bi trebao biti za 9 dana,dali bi se trebala brinut da ce se previse zadebljat?  :Unsure:  :Confused:

----------


## sejla

Mala, to je lijepo zadebljan endometrij i nema razloga za brigu s te strane, a i malo su ti smanjili dozu zbog tako dobre reakcije. 
Moje osobno iskustvo je da mi se endić uz danu terapiju zadeblja do jedne veličine i dalje ne mrda. Meni je oba puta bio 8mm, s time da je bio takav 10.dc i 16.-18.dc, tj. na dane transfera.

----------


## antony34

Sejla ja sam mislila ovu noc da cu umrijeti od bolova dole. Sat vremena ko da me neko nozem reze dolje i danas me kicma boli ko luda. Uzas. Neznam od cega me boli kicma pa bar sad nista ne radim.

----------


## Mala88

Joj hvala puno Sejla,sta bi mi bez tebe  :grouphug:  Sad se  osjecam bolje,a tako sam brinula cjeli dan!  :Smile:  Ne znam sta se to promjenilo ovaj put,sem sto smo odmah a ne naknadno poceli sa vecom dozom,jer prosli put jedva sam 5 mm izgurala 10 dan  a sad 12,bas sam se iznenadila  :Smile:  jos da ne pominjem koliko sam ananasa pojela prosli put I nista,ovaj put nisam ama ni malo I eto fini rezultati.

----------


## sejla

antony, nezz što pametno reći, nadam se da je možda znak implantacije. Bitno da nema krvi, makar ni lagano smeđarenje ne bi nužno značilo da je `gotovo´.
U ovom postupku me jednom jako probolo dolje, s time da nije trajalo ovako kako ti opisuješ, ali sve smo drugačije pa je stvarno nezahvalno o (ne)simptomima. U svakom slučaju, nastavi odmarati, možeš naravno sve lagano (šetnje isl.), samo izbjegavati teže napore. Nadam se da se danas osjećaš bolje.

----------


## antony34

Pa bolje sam. Dolje nemam bolove osim malo kicma kod guze be boli. Nije nesto strasno al ono cujem. I najveci problem mi je hodanje na wc. Svakih sat vremena. Ovo mi je nesto potpuno novo. Nista u utorak cu napraviti test.

----------


## lulu79

pozdrav curke,.....cestitam svim praskim trudnicama, a cekalicama drzim fige za uspjesnost,.....
ako mi netko moze pomoci, mi smo naime u postupku sa doniranim jajnim stanicama u Pragu, pa me zanima da li ima neka koja je isla u takav postupak u pfc i da li je kod njih praksa vracanja trodnevnih embrija? do sada sam cula vecinom vracanje blastocisti (naravno ukoliko ima dovoljan broj oplodjenih stanica za pustanje razvoja do 5.dana). naime njihova sam pacijentica godinama, uvijek su se drzali price (barem prema meni) najbolje transfer blastocisti, najuspjesniji,....a sada sam prvi put u postupku sa doniranim jajnim stanicama i kazu da nevezano za njihov broj, kvalitetu i sve sto se gleda, oni rade transfer 3.dan!? Malo me to ostavilo zbunjenu i nesigurnu, a opet izbjegla bih nesigurnost prije odlaska na transfer,......

----------


## biska

antony34, meni sve ovo kod tebe zvuci jako obecavajuce  :Smile: 
I ja sam 7 i 8 dan nakon transfera imala bolne grceve i bila uvjerena da ce svaki cas stici m.
I WC je odlican znak  :Wink: 

Lulu79, dobrodosla! Mi nismo isli u postupak s doniranim jajnim stanicama, ali cure koje jesu ce ti se sigurno uskoro javiti

----------


## antony34

Lulu79 mi smo isli s doniranim js al u Pornatal. Tamo se ide na transfer 5 dan. Kako je u pfc to ti nebi znala. U svakom slucaju sretno.

----------


## lulu79

hvala cure na odgovorima,....ma nemam ja problem od transfera trodnevnog embrija, ukoliko dobijem objasnjenje...nego me muci to da mi kazu da je to praksa koja s pokazala najboljom i koju oni krakticiraju nevezano za ostale parametre (kvaliteta, broj i ostalo),....a mene od 2013. godine ti isti u toj klinici drze u uvjerenju da su blastociste to na sto ciljaju i da najbolje rezultate imaju sa njima,....doduse do sada sam isla sa svojim jajnim stanicama, ali opet ne vidim razlog za sada drugu pricu,.....iza mene je zaista jako duga i bolna prica (kao sto vec i same znate iz iskustva koliko je neplodnost osjetljiva i bolna) i jednostavno me nesto muci odakle sada takva prica,.....idem tako daleko da mislim 5.dan bi bio nedelja, oni ne rade nedeljom pa su mi servirali takvu pricu,....znam reci cete luda glava, ali psiha mi je osjetljiva uzas,......
antony34 drzim palceve na jednu troznamenkastu betu,....biska sretno dalje i cuvaj mjesto u tom trudnickom vlakicu i za ostale,.....

----------


## nina977

Draga lulu 79,ja sam imala u protekle tri godine 6 transfera,2"svježa i 4 FET-a.
U prvom svježem je transfer bio 3.dan jer su svih 6 embrija bili lijepi i uvjerili  su me da nema razlike kad se vračaju.Ostala 4 su takođet 3.dan zamrznuta a kad sam došla na FET onda su ih puštali do 5.dana.
Drugi svježi ciklus vraćeni su mi 4.dan i ostali su tad zamrznuti a FET bio 5.dan.
Ja aam im napomenula da želim transfer blastocista,jedino je neizvedivo kad ti to pada na nedjelju jer ne rade :Sad: .
Ali ti mogu napraviti transfer u subotu,morule.
Ako te još šta zanima ,piši..

----------


## kia

Evo me,

Od simptoma trudnoce ja oba puta nisam imala nista. Ovaj put samo zgaravice ujutro i pisanje po nekoliko puta po noci.

Inace sam ok koliko mogu biti u ovom stanju. Neusporedivo teza mi je ova trudnoca od prethodne. Ogromna sam, sve mi je tesko, a i hormoni mi valjda divljaju. Tak da imam dane kad sam super, a imam i dane koje preplacem i kad se osjecam koma. Nocas sam isla na wc doslovno svakih sat, a dizanje i lijeganje mi je katastrofa, o okretanju u krevetu necu ni pisat, a kako me bole kukovi od lezanja.....
Ostala su mi jos dva mjeseca, danas ulazim u 33 tj.

----------


## keti10

antony kako si? kod tebe se barem nesto desava, ima nade, ja apsolutno nemam nikakve simptome! danas mi je 4dnt, danas cu prosetati do mame jer mi je u kuci za poluditi! Cure, ima li koja da je imala pozitivan test a nikakvih simptoma?

----------


## kia

> antony kako si? kod tebe se barem nesto desava, ima nade, ja apsolutno nemam nikakve simptome! danas mi je 4dnt, danas cu prosetati do mame jer mi je u kuci za poluditi! Cure, ima li koja da je imala pozitivan test a nikakvih simptoma?


Ja, u prvoj trudnoci nista niti jednog. Vec sam sve otpisala, 12 dnt pojavilo se smeckasto brljavljenje i reko to je to idem jos napravit test da sam 100% sigurna i da si mogu natocit vina. A test bio jedva vidljivo pozitivan (bio je petak popodne), ujutro sa prvim jutarnjim urinom nista jace, a u ponedjeljak beta 98. bojala sam se da nije opet biokemijska, ali eto beta se pravilno duplala i eto moje curice  :Smile: 

nemoj se zamarat, prvo jos je jako rano, a drugo  mislim da cak ima i vise onih bez simtoma nego sa.

----------


## antony34

Keti evo osim puno puno pisanja nista. Cike jos bolne al ne kao prije dva dana. Al ovo hodanje na wc svakih sat vremena me ubija. Sva sreca pa po noci nije tako cesto samo jednom. Mislim da cu u utorak pisnut test. Vidjet cu. Onda mi je 10dnt. Ne mora biti nista od simptoma pa se primilo. A opet mogu biti simptomi pa nista. Neznam ni sama. Malo sam nervozna i mislim si dal bude ista ili nista. Opet me ulovio onaj strah da nece biti nista.

----------


## keti10

antony meni u svim postupcima, do sada, uvijek prvih par dana drzi pozitiva a kako dani prolaze hvata me strah da nece biti nista! Ne znam kako bi prezivjela jos jedan minus! Ma, znam da me sve razumijete!

----------


## antony34

Mi smo rekli da nam je ovo posljednji pokusaj. Probali smo sve sta je bilo u nasoj moci. Tako da ako ne uspije to je to za nas. Previse bole minusi i svaki put razocarenje i ja vise nemam snage nositi se s time. Mislim da i mene razumijete. Kako dragi Bozek da tako ce biti. Moramo krenuti dalje.

----------


## keti10

antony, ma uspjet cemo mi ovaj put! moramo! a jos nas cekaju i nasi smrzlici u pragu!

----------


## lulu79

draga nina977 hvala do neba i nazad,......bas mi je trebalo ovako nesto cuti,....mislim, da zaista im je to praksa,.....ne volim kada imam pitanja i oni mi neodgovore na njih odn. kada mi na konkretno pitanje odgovore povrsno i onda moja glava vrti filmove na kojima bi mi pozavidjeli svjetski reziseri,...jos jednom hvala na podijeljenom iskustvu!!!!

----------


## antony34

Cure ja radila danas test i kao sto sam pretpostavila negativan je. Sta sad? Dal da pocekam ipak petak ili samo prekinem s terapijom?

----------


## sanjka

> Cure ja radila danas test i kao sto sam pretpostavila negativan je. Sta sad? Dal da pocekam ipak petak ili samo prekinem s terapijom?


Antony ja bi sutra izvadila betu i tek onda prekinula s terapijom.
10 dan blastica je vise vec ok vaditi betu.

Jel danas 9 dan ili??

----------


## antony34

Da danas je 9dnt. Pricekat cu petak i javiti se svom gin. Izvaditi betu pa sta bude.

----------


## antony34

Znam da je mozda prerano za test al nisam mogla izdrzati zato sam ga radila. Ostaje mi samo cekati petak pa sta bude bit ce.

----------


## sanjka

> Znam da je mozda prerano za test al nisam mogla izdrzati zato sam ga radila. Ostaje mi samo cekati petak pa sta bude bit ce.


Najbolje sutra betu pa ces imati cistu situaciju.
Ja kad mi vrate trodnevne embrije betu vadim 11-ti dan a dvodnevne 12-ti. Jer tu ak nesto ima beta ce pokazati a ak nema onda nema i nezelim se bezveze pikati fraxiparinom i koristit terapiju. Jer do tad je se implantacija morala dogoditi.

Ja ti ipak drzim fige za sutra da se iznenadis  :Wink:

----------


## antony34

Hvala. Ipak cu pocekati petak pa sta bude bude.

----------


## Mala88

Imam jedno pitanje: dali se moze raditi hatching i embrioglue zajedno u fet?

----------


## keti10

antony, nikako nemoj prestati s terapijom jer je stvarno rano za test a mislim da sam procitala da kod icsy postupka beta uvijek bude u pocetku niza! Probaj ti testic ponovo u cetvrtak! I ja cu krajem tjedna napraviti test jer nema koristi od ovog odugovlacenja! Meni je danas 5dnt/5d mislim da jos nema smisla, sto vi cure kazete??

----------


## kia

> antony, nikako nemoj prestati s terapijom jer je stvarno rano za test a mislim da sam procitala da kod icsy postupka beta uvijek bude u pocetku niza! Probaj ti testic ponovo u cetvrtak! I ja cu krajem tjedna napraviti test jer nema koristi od ovog odugovlacenja! Meni je danas 5dnt/5d mislim da jos nema smisla, sto vi cure kazete??


Definitivno je jos prepre rano. Pricekaj kraj tjedna

----------


## kia

Anthony nemoj prekinuti terapiju, pricekaj jos koji dan pa ponovi test ili jos bolje izvadi betu. Bit ce mi zao ako ce bit negativno  :Sad:

----------


## biska

Keti10, radije pricekaj jos barem 3 dana da se ne uzrujavas unaprijed negativnim rezultatom koji ne mora biti tocan

----------


## sejla

Mala, može hatching i embryoglue zajedno.

antony i kety, cure su sve rekle, držimo fige  :fige:   :grouphug:

----------


## antony34

Nisam prekinula terapiju cekat cu petak pa po uputnicu za vadenje bete i u ponedjeljal idem vaditi betu kako mi je napisano. Necu vise piskiti test. Samo mi je teze ako radim test. Bolje ovako pocekati betu pa sta bude.

----------


## antony34

Keti10 kako si? Kako ti prolaze dani? Ja brojim jos malo do bete.

----------


## keti10

antony34, sporo prolaze dani, ja cu svakako do kraja tjedna napraviti test jer cu izluditi, pa tko ce docekati 21.10. Kako se ti osjecas, jel vise nisi pravila test?

----------


## antony34

(.)(.) Bolne jos uvijek i to jace nek je bilo prije tri dana. Nisam radila test ni necu. Izvadit cu betu u ponedjeljak pa kako bude. Sporo idu dani ko da su godine. Svaki dan prije podne odem u grad na kavu pa mi nije tak lose. Ti imas kakve promjene?

----------


## antony34

Najgore od svega je sto sam pocela kasljati, smrcati i kihati. Neka viroza me lovi uzas.

----------


## keti10

antony da li si bolje? vjerojatno nestrpljivo cekas ponedjeljak?! jesi bila po uputnicu! ja malo odmaram, malo prosetam.....za poluditi! Svim curama cekalicama zelim plusice i veeeelike bete!

----------


## antony34

Evo danas isla po uputnicu. Cike i dalje bolne jos me tu i tamo skaklja jajnik. Kako si ti? I ti imas jos dosta za cekati. U ponedjeljak cemo znati sta je i kako je.

----------


## AnnaBanana

Cure moje, znamo kako vam je i da vas trenutno nista ne moze previse utjesiti osim velike bete, ali drzite se...
Bez obzira na test, ipak se nadamo najboljem za vas... 
i ja sam ful kasno vadila betu, cak 18 dnt, ali valjda postoji razlog za to, zato se i nadam da nije gotovo i da ce sve ipak biti dobro Antony...
Sve smo razlicite i razlicito podnosimo razocarenja, ali ja nisam radila test ranije jer mislim da bi se totalno psiholoski rasula da mi je bio negativan, a onda jos bila prisiljena da cekam na vadjenje bete.... nekako mi jelakse bilo u neznanju prolaziti iz dana u dan i nadati se...
Keti, drz se i ti, kazem iz dana u dan...  :Kiss:

----------


## antony34

AnnaBanana ja sam se pocela polako mirit s cinjenicom da ni ovaj put nista. Beta ce pokazati svoje. Cak mogu reci da i dosta mirno to podnosim. Mislim na cekanje bete. Vec sam i pitala kad mogu na fet da se pripremim. I to ce biti zadnji nas pokusaj. Tako smo odlucili i mislim da je tako najbolje. Ipak deset postupaka mi je dovoljno. Vidjet cemo sta ce biti. Al previse se osjeti razocaranje na psihi koju na zalost ne mozemo samo tako obrisati.

----------


## AnnaBanana

Jako mi je zao... i doista imas pravo - deset pokusaja ostavi i fizicki i psiholoski trag na covjeku... od ficickog se cak i opora imo, ali psihicki te dotuce...
Nema rijeci utjehe nazalost... ti i suprug se pobrinite i utjesite jedno drugo znajuci da ste dali sve od sebe i pokusali...  :Sad:

----------


## antony34

Beta 0 kao sto sam i mislila

----------


## keti10

antony34, ma nema te rijeci koje bi mogle pomoci......ja nemam vise zivaca, sad sam bila po uputnicu i sutra idem izvaditi betu! Od simptoma nista, kao da nisam bila na transferu, danas vec pocela plakati.....sto su ti rekli kad mozes na fet? da bar mozemo popiti kavicu pa se izjadati jedna drugoj!!!

----------


## antony34

Pitala sam Andrijanu al mi jos nije odgovorila. Mozda to sto nemas simptome bude na kraju dobro. Vidis ja sam imala velike simptome pa na kraju nista od toga. Sretno draga i da vidis lijepu betu.

----------


## Mala88

Antony jako mi je zao! Nemoj ocajavati,tvoji smrzlici te cekaju,mozda bas taj fet bude uspjesan,moras vjerovati! Kety puno srece! I ja se prodruzujem cekanju,danas je bio fet. Blatocista je dobra,odradjen je i hatching.Sve je proslo dobro,i sad sve drugacije nego prvi put: umjesto mnogo mirovanja setam,i radim sve sto mi godi  :Smile:

----------


## biska

Antony, grlim i suosjecam  :Sad: 
Keti, sretno!

----------


## keti10

Cure, hvala vam, sve je sutra u Bozjim rukama! Mi smo napravili sve sto je u nasoj moci! Sutra mi je 13dnt/5d tako da mislim da to nije rano za vaditi betu!

----------


## keti10

Evo samo da javim da je moja beta nazalost 4,44 nakon dva pozitivna testa clear blue - daje lazno pozitivan nalaz!

----------


## antony34

Keti10 nastavi s terapijom i vadi jos betu kad su ti rekli. Ipak ti je jos rano bar ja tako mislim. Ja bi pocekala da sam na tvom mjestu. Koji je danas dnt?

----------


## keti10

Ma, antony gotovo je s terapijom! To je to! Pisala sam Andrijani za fet! I nama ce to biti zadnji postupak! Mi smo prosli i vise od 10 postupaka, 9 transfera.....

----------


## antony34

Kad ides na fet? Mi cemo krajem iduceg mjeseca vjerojatno i to bude onda kraj za nas.

----------


## sejla

cure, grlim  :Love:  žao mi je za ovaj postupak  :Sad: 
Neka onda taj zadnji objema donese sreću....često se dogodi da uspije baš kad se već i dignu ruke....
keti, to je mogla biti biokemijska, pogotovo ako je test bio pozitivan, pa je u nekom trenutku nažalost počela beta padati...al čim je bila 4.4, znači da se nešto događalo.

----------


## kia

Anthony i Keti jako mi je zao, od srca vam zelim da vam zadnji postupci budu dobitni.
Keti slazem se sa Sejlom, vjerojatno je bila biokemijska trudnoca. Kod mene je tako zavrsio prvi Praski postupak. Test pozitivan, a beta oko 25 i nakon par dana oko 5.ja sam se tjesila da je ipak do trudnoce doslo, a nakon toga smo isli na Fet i eto nase curice.

----------


## kia

Mala sretno, drzim fige da bude uspjwsno. Red je da neko malo popravi statistiku.

----------


## AnnaBanana

Cure nas jako mi je zao... jos postoji tracak nade i zato vas drzimo fige....
Drzite se i budite hrabre...

----------


## keti10

Cure, hvala vam na podrsci! Pored sveg tog jada jos se moram vratiti na posao i svima objasnjavati......ma najbolje je kad nitko ne zna ali u mom slucaju je to nemoguce jer smo u firmi svi jako dobri i ne mozes a da ne primjetis da nekog nema dva-tri tjedna! Za sada samo znam da cemo jos pokusati fet ali nakon toga nema lezanja i kidanja zivaca nego odmah na posao pa nek' bude bozja volja! Antony javi se ako bude kakvih novosti!

----------


## Mala88

Cure jel mislite da je rano sjutra za jedan test,ako racunamo dan transfera,to bi bio 10 dan?

----------


## kia

> Cure jel mislite da je rano sjutra za jedan test,ako racunamo dan transfera,to bi bio 10 dan?


Mozda malo i je, jel se dan transfera racuna kao nulti. Bolje pricekaj jos barem 2-3 dana, jel ako nedo Bog test bude negativan samo ces se zderati.

AnaBanana kako si ti? do kojeg tjedna si stigla?

----------


## sejla

Mala, meni je 10dnt blastice oba puta bio plusić  :Smile:  Držim figeeeeee!!!

Mi danas bili na uzv u Vinogradskoj, 21+1, sve je ok i mjere su kako treba, imamo 404 g  :Heart:

----------


## Nadica

> Mala, meni je 10dnt blastice oba puta bio plusić  Držim figeeeeee!!!
> 
> Mi danas bili na uzv u Vinogradskoj, 21+1, sve je ok i mjere su kako treba, imamo 404 g



I meni je 10 dnt blastica testić bio pozitivan...

Bravo Sejla! Lijepo bebica napreduje. Brzo će doći vrijeme susreta vas dvoje!

Moja mrva spava pored mene. Koje blaženstvo! Tako sam to jako željela i napokon se san ostvario!

----------


## Mala88

Hvala puno cure,ali meni evo negativno ispadaju testovi koje sam jutros uradila..izgleda nista od mene ovaj put.Vec je 11 dnt.

----------


## sejla

Mala, žao mi je jako zbog neg. testova  :Sad:  u pon izvadi betu, pa će se sve vidjeti. Zaboravila sam, isto ti je vraćen 1 kao meni? Ako ništa, čekaju smrzići....grlim  :Love: 

Nadice  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mala88

Da Sejla,isto mi je vracen 1.Meni ovi testovi dodju kao priprema pred betu,lakse mi je ovako da se malo po malo pripremim za negativno.

----------


## Mala88

Evo da javim moja beta je 2,kako sam i mislila posle svih negativnih testova.Sad malo poduzi odmor pa kasnije negdje se nastavlja nasa borba  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Mala zao mi je. Znam kako ti je. Sretno za dalje.

----------


## Slavonka.Os

Pronatal Sanatorijum,Arleta ,GYNEM te tri klinike rade Micro TESE i kontaktirali smo ih i čine se sasvim uredu.
 A to de će o klinikama svi reći najbolje nije točno jer mi smo bili i otkazali naš postupak u Bahceci Sarajevo jer su bili toliko drski i neljubazni.
u svakom slučaju hvala ti na odgovoru i nadam se da će možda netko podijeliti nekakvo iskustvo s ove tri klinike

----------


## Bananka

> Pronatal Sanatorijum,Arleta ,GYNEM te tri klinike rade Micro TESE i kontaktirali smo ih i čine se sasvim uredu.
>  A to de će o klinikama svi reći najbolje nije točno jer mi smo bili i otkazali naš postupak u Bahceci Sarajevo jer su bili toliko drski i neljubazni.
> u svakom slučaju hvala ti na odgovoru i nadam se da će možda netko podijeliti nekakvo iskustvo s ove tri klinike


Slavonka, gdje se nalaze nabrojane tri klinike? Prvi put cujem za njih.

----------


## Mala88

Slavonka,ja sam bila u gynem klinici,ali nisam htjela pisati prije i tome dok ne steknem svoje iskustvo sa njima..Prvi utisak je super bio,stvarno su mi izasli u susret oko svih pitanja i svega i dala sam im sansu.Ali vec posle prvog transfera nisam bila previse zadovoljna nihovim radom.Mislila sam mozda grijesim i samo sam paranoicna,dala im drugu sansu,ali posle zadnjeg transfera sam se jos vise ubjedila..Ja cak necu ici po smrzlice kod njih,mjenjam kliniku.To je moje licno iskustvo,ja bi pored drugih klinika zaobisla gynem.

----------


## Bananka

> Slavonka,ja sam bila u gynem klinici,ali nisam htjela pisati prije i tome dok ne steknem svoje iskustvo sa njima..Prvi utisak je super bio,stvarno su mi izasli u susret oko svih pitanja i svega i dala sam im sansu.Ali vec posle prvog transfera nisam bila previse zadovoljna nihovim radom.Mislila sam mozda grijesim i samo sam paranoicna,dala im drugu sansu,ali posle zadnjeg transfera sam se jos vise ubjedila..Ja cak necu ici po smrzlice kod njih,mjenjam kliniku.To je moje licno iskustvo,ja bi pored drugih klinika zaobisla gynem.


Mala88, da li nam mozes napisati zasto nisi zadovoljna tj. gdje su kod tebe radili propust? I gdje se nalazi ta klinika?

----------


## Mala88

Po meni mislim da nisu previse strucni.Doktor mi prije transfera prepise drugaciju terapiju da se pridrzavam do bete,sestra mi je promjeni,kazu mi da ne rade embriogen kad je fet u pitanju,a znam da druge klinike rade bas kad je fet u pitanju.I jos takvih stvari koje me cine sumnjicavom,jednostavno moje misljenje je da sto se licno mene tice,nisu dovoljno strucni.Ja cu ici u drugu kliniku,kojoj cu vjerovati da ce dobro odraditi transfer.A klinika se nalazi u pragu,ledicicka ulica 1

----------


## LopticaHopsica

> Pronatal Sanatorijum,Arleta ,GYNEM te tri klinike rade Micro TESE i kontaktirali smo ih i čine se sasvim uredu.
>  A to de će o klinikama svi reći najbolje nije točno jer mi smo bili i otkazali naš postupak u Bahceci Sarajevo jer su bili toliko drski i neljubazni.
> u svakom slučaju hvala ti na odgovoru i nadam se da će možda netko podijeliti nekakvo iskustvo s ove tri klinike


Znate i za CITO u Splitu? Mi smo tamo išli na micro. Negativan rezultat ali za njih imamo samo riječi hvale.

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Bok curke! Čitam sve ovo i mislim si koje smo mi fajterice, što nam je servirano u životu i s čim se budimo i spavamo... 
Ovaj mjesec idem na drugi transfer. Ovaj put ćemo ići sa Embryogen+lazt.
Imamo 15 smrzlića, prvi put smo htjeli transfer samo 1 i dalje stojimo pri tome da idemo samo s 1. 
Strah me dvostruke trudnoće, komplikacija, prerano rođenih, sitnih bebica, makar nema pravila... opet šanse su veće... mm i ja lomimo koplja oko toga...
Htjela bih čuti malo vaših iskustava i stavova pa da još jednom odvagnemo... hvala.  :grouphug:

----------


## sejla

Loptica, sretno!!!!!!!
Kako su onda smrzlići spremljeni? Po 1 ili po 2?
Da, sve ima svoje pozitivne i negativne strane, pa sam u stvari sretna što je tu odluku donio dr umjesto mene/nas. Već sam o tome i pisala, odlučeno je da bi za mene eventualna blizanačka trudnoća bila prerizična, a da su se vratila dva bila bi vrlo lako moguća jer su svi potrebni paramatri bili zadovoljavajući (ja jako mlada, maternica ok, vrhunske blastice). U principu smo prije postupka bili spremni i na blizance jer smo znali da se ugl. vraćaju po 2, ali sada nam je u biti drago što je ovako, i eto uspjelo je po drugi put iz prve i zasad sve u redu. 
E sad, da su pritiskale godine vjerojatno bi se išlo na nešto veći rizik, pogotovo jer smo htjeli dvoje djece, pa i to isto igra ulogu u odluci.... 
Sretno kako god odlučite!!!!!

----------


## LopticaHopsica

> Loptica, sretno!!!!!!!
> Kako su onda smrzlići spremljeni? Po 1 ili po 2?
> Da, sve ima svoje pozitivne i negativne strane, pa sam u stvari sretna što je tu odluku donio dr umjesto mene/nas. Već sam o tome i pisala, odlučeno je da bi za mene eventualna blizanačka trudnoća bila prerizična, a da su se vratila dva bila bi vrlo lako moguća jer su svi potrebni paramatri bili zadovoljavajući (ja jako mlada, maternica ok, vrhunske blastice). U principu smo prije postupka bili spremni i na blizance jer smo znali da se ugl. vraćaju po 2, ali sada nam je u biti drago što je ovako, i eto uspjelo je po drugi put iz prve i zasad sve u redu. 
> E sad, da su pritiskale godine vjerojatno bi se išlo na nešto veći rizik, pogotovo jer smo htjeli dvoje djece, pa i to isto igra ulogu u odluci.... 
> Sretno kako god odlučite!!!!!


Mislim da su po 1. Moj doktor kaže da vrijedi pokušati s dva, s obzirom na moje dobro zdravlje. 
Hvala za iskustvo!

----------


## PinaColada

Podrav lavice drage
Evo mene opet u pripremama za ET sa smrzlicima... nisam pohvatala poimenice nove kolacice, ali mogu reci da sam ja u PFC klinici i ok su....imaju dosta posla i mislim da (kao i svi drugi) nas sve gledaju kao jos jednog pacijenta, broj vise....ali u principu su ok....dr Sonja djeluje strucno i dosta dugo se bavi ovim-tako da joj vjerujem i to mi je ok! 
Sretno svima koje su u cekanjima raznoraznim!
@ sejla

----------


## kia

Cure moje drage,

Samo da vam javim da su u pon na ovaj svijet dosle moje dvije male mrve. Rodjene su carskim rezom sa 35+1 tt. Poprilicno su veliki- on 3180, ona 2650. Ja polako dolazim k sebi, jucer sam pustena iz bolnice, a oni su ostali jos koji dan na neonatol. jer ih ipak smatraju nedonoscadi pa ih malo prate.

Jos jednom veeeeeeliko hvala svima u PFC u koji su mi omogucili da postanem trostruka mama (na pocetku nase borbe nisam ni sanjala da cu ovo dozivjeti).

.... a svima vama koje se jos uvjek nazalost mucite zelim puno, puno srece, hrabrosti i strpljenja i da sto prije postanete mame tim carobnim malim bicima <3

Sretno

----------


## PinaColada

@sejla mahanje   :Smile:

----------


## Nadica

> Cure moje drage,
> 
> Samo da vam javim da su u pon na ovaj svijet dosle moje dvije male mrve. Rodjene su carskim rezom sa 35+1 tt. Poprilicno su veliki- on 3180, ona 2650. Ja polako dolazim k sebi, jucer sam pustena iz bolnice, a oni su ostali jos koji dan na neonatol. jer ih ipak smatraju nedonoscadi pa ih malo prate.
> 
> Jos jednom veeeeeeliko hvala svima u PFC u koji su mi omogucili da postanem trostruka mama (na pocetku nase borbe nisam ni sanjala da cu ovo dozivjeti).
> 
> .... a svima vama koje se jos uvjek nazalost mucite zelim puno, puno srece, hrabrosti i strpljenja i da sto prije postanete mame tim carobnim malim bicima <3
> 
> Sretno



Kia! Čestitke do neba! Bitno da je sve prošlo ok!
Ljubi dječicu!
Znam kakva je to neopisiva sreća...jer jedna srećica od nepunih 3 mjeseca upravo spava pored mene.... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sejla

kia, čestitke!!!!! Predivne vijesti  :Heart:   :Heart:  Ajme kako su i veliki za bliziće, ma brzo ćete zajedno domeka i onda puna kuća veselja  :Zaljubljen:  Pusa tebi i dječici  :Kiss: 

PinaColada, sretno u pripremama!!!!!!

----------


## nina977

Kia ,čestitke od sveg srca !! Predivno :Smile: 

PinaColada,sretno!

----------


## antony34

Kia cestitam!!! PinaColada sretno. Sto se tice bolovanja ja uvijek dobijem od prve fm pa do bete.

----------


## antony34

Sejla daj mi reci kako ide postupak s fetom? Kad se ide u Prag? Po prilici koji dan? Dal se ceka o ili se ide bez nje? Hvala

----------


## Bananka

> Bok curke! Čitam sve ovo i mislim si koje smo mi fajterice, što nam je servirano u životu i s čim se budimo i spavamo... 
> Ovaj mjesec idem na drugi transfer. Ovaj put ćemo ići sa Embryogen+lazt.
> Imamo 15 smrzlića, prvi put smo htjeli transfer samo 1 i dalje stojimo pri tome da idemo samo s 1. 
> Strah me dvostruke trudnoće, komplikacija, prerano rođenih, sitnih bebica, makar nema pravila... opet šanse su veće... mm i ja lomimo koplja oko toga...
> Htjela bih čuti malo vaših iskustava i stavova pa da još jednom odvagnemo... hvala.


Pozdrav LopticaHopsica (i naravno svim ostalim curama na ovoj temi  :Wink: ,

vidim da je i kod vas azoo u pitanju i htjela sam te pitati kojom metodom ste u Pragu dosli do spremija tj. sa tese, micro-tese, tesa, mese, itd.?
Koliko ste zadovoljni ishodom (do sad), pristupom i postupkom?

Mi smo imali dosta postupaka u RH, i nazalost nikad nije doslo do T. 

Sad idemo traziti drugdje pomoc, pa među ostalom razmatramo i Prag, pa mi svaki savjet i svako iskustvo puno znaci.

Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Mala88

Joj divne novosti,Kia cestitam!! <3

----------


## LopticaHopsica

> Pozdrav LopticaHopsica (i naravno svim ostalim curama na ovoj temi ,
> 
> vidim da je i kod vas azoo u pitanju i htjela sam te pitati kojom metodom ste u Pragu dosli do spremija tj. sa tese, micro-tese, tesa, mese, itd.?
> Koliko ste zadovoljni ishodom (do sad), pristupom i postupkom?
> 
> Mi smo imali dosta postupaka u RH, i nazalost nikad nije doslo do T. 
> 
> Sad idemo traziti drugdje pomoc, pa među ostalom razmatramo i Prag, pa mi svaki savjet i svako iskustvo puno znaci.
> 
> Hvala unaprijed!


Pozdrav! 
Mi smo išli na donaciju. Micro-tese smo radili u Splitu i nismo ništa dobili tako da nam je to bila jedina opcija.
Zadovoljni smo, sve smo bez problema dogovorili preko maila. Jedino kad smo išli u Prag na punkciju, zapeli smo tamo 14 dana. Rekli su mi da moram doći k njima 9 dan ciklusa i na kraju smo morali čekati da mi folikuli narastu, a to je potrajalo. Ništa drugo im ne mogu prigovoriti. Stvarno se potrude sve objasniti i klinika je ugodna.
Avionom se može Zagreb-Prag-Zagreb za cca 1100 kn (Czech airlines), a hotel sa 4* u centru Praga smo plaćali cca 400 kn za oboje.
Prvi put nam nije uspjelo pa se sad spremamo ponovo.
Ako te bilo što konkretno zanima, pitaj.

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Bravo Kia, čestitke!!!  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :mama:

----------


## sejla

antony, točan dan transfera se određuje prema uzv-u 12dc, kad se vidi kako je endometrij. Meni je ovaj put transfer bio 16dc. Ja ne ovuliram tako da kod mene nije ništa trebalo po tom pitanju.

----------


## antony34

Ja imam uredne o. Pa zato pitam dal cu morat cekati do o ili cu ici prije? I jako se nadam da ce nam mrva prezivjeti odmrzavanje. Daj mi reci dal ce mi prije javiti dal je mrva prezivjela ili ce mi to reci tek kad tamo dodem. Puno ti hvala na pomoci :Wink:

----------


## Rominka

Kia cestitam! Sad samo uzivajte i ljubite se i volite i smijte seeeee  :Kiss:

----------


## sejla

Antony, koliko znam, u tom slučaju si ovdje daš štopericu i nakon toga putujete. Odmrzava se dan prije dogovorenog transfera, da se vidi jel se nastavljaju razvijati. Koliko ih imate i u kojem stadiju? Mi smo saznali `stanje´ kad smo došli na transfer. Nama dvije morule nisu preživjele odmrzavanje, a preživjela blastica koju su transferirali je sad poprilično aktivna u buši  :Heart:

----------


## antony34

Imamo jednu blasticu za koju smo cekali dal ce doc do stadija blastice. Bila je malo lijena.

----------


## antony34

Znaci da cemo ipak cekati da dode do o? I ako se ne varam onda ce se racunati onaj kao peti dan kad cu morati k njima? Taj dio mi malosteka. Sad idem prvi put na fet pa sam zato malo dosadna s pitanjima. Hvala ti draga na pomoci.

----------


## nina977

antony34,imaš tri mogućnosti pripreme za FET:
1.priprema sa estrofemom-tada se prati debljina endometrija i kad je dovoljne debljine kreće se sa utrogestanom ,transfer je od tog dana za 5 dana,pošto imaš bc
2.praćenje ovulacije i davanje štoperice kad folikul bude odgovarajuće veličine,te transfer opet ovisi o starosti embrija(ja sam imala isto bc pa sam imala transfer 7 dana nakon štoperice)
3.praćenje ovulacije i čekanje pucanje folikula,kad folikul pukne dolaziš na transfer ta onoliko dana kiliko je star embrij
Ne znam da li si ti sa klinikom dogovorila protokol?
Sretno :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Receno mi je samo da 1dc pocinjem sa estrofemom. 12dc ultrazvuk da vidimo stanje endica i da se onda cujemo. A ja sad u mukama jer neznam reci na poslu od kad me nece biti a oni bi morali nac zamjenu za mene.

----------


## nina977

Razumijem te u potpunosti,teško je to predvidjeti jer svaka od nas različito reagira.Pogotovo ,tebi je ovo prvi FET pa ne znaš ni odprilike kad bi mogla.Ja sam uvijek imala kasne transfere,bilo da sam išla sa estrofemom ili u prirodnom ciklusu.
Okvirno,najranije od tog prvog uzv ćeš trebati biti tamo za 5 dana,ali vjerujem da ćeš trebati barem još jedan uzv.
Nadam se da sam ti barem malo pomogla.

----------


## antony34

Hvala ti. Svaki savjet novi i novo misljenje pomognu. Ipak ima onih koje su sve to prosle pa nama koji nismo puno znaci da nam daju savjet ili bilo kakvu informaciju koja nas zanima. Hvala puno. Meni su inace o uvijek 14-15 dc. To znam jer smo tri mj za redom pratili dal dolazi do o ili ne.

----------


## antony34

Cure ja cu se ubiti sta nam ovo nase zdrastveno radi probleme. Za fet moram ponovo traziti odobrenje od hzzo. Niko to nije rekao do sad. Kak cu ja sad u roku od 13 dana to izhoditi? Uzas veliki uzas. Ponovo kod dok u zg po papire za odobrenje.

----------


## sejla

antony, otkud to? fet više ne može preko hzzo-a od promjene zakona pred par godina, samo svježi postupak donacije...

----------


## antony34

Tako mi je danas pravnica u hzzo rekla. Zvala sam ih da ih pitam nesto u vezi papira koje su mi poslali i onda sam je odma pitala dal mi trebaju kakvi papiri za fet i rekla mi je da moram ponovo u Petrovu za odobrenje. Ona ocito nije dkuzila kaj ja nju pitam. Idem svakak u Petrovu pa cu uzet te papire i rjesiti to. Da nebi kasnije bilo nismo znali. Jos bi bilo lijepo da se pravnica ipak malo ljubaznije razgovara a ne ko da ju je osa ubola. Ak se digla na lijevu nogu to joj mi nismo krivi. A bit ce bolje

----------


## PinaColada

pozdrav sa lica mjesta- Prag   :Bye: 

do sada mi je transfer isao 16 ili 17 dan ciklusa....no ovaj put uranili i et ide na 13 dc!?

nadam se najsretnijem ishodu ovog ET  :Heart:

----------


## sejla

Jesi li rekla to klinici? Mislim, ne ide mi u glavu otkud to sada, s obzirom da se tako i tako za fet ne može dobiti refundacija i sami plaćate postupak klinici....da nije možda ona nešto krivo shvatila, da idete u svježi postupak ili nešto? Svakako istraži još. Mi u 6.mj išli na fet bez ikakvog kontakta s hzzo-om.

----------


## sejla

PinaColada, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i uživajte  :Heart:

----------


## nina977

PinaColada,sretno ! :Smile:

----------


## antony34

PinaColada sretno. Sejla ja bi rekla da je pravnica mene krivo razumjela al nema veze. Svakako moram u Petrovu pa cu odma i te papire rjesiti. Pa ako nam odobre jos jedanom postupak u Pornatalu mozda odemo. Financijski cemo se vec nekako snaci. Samo ce biti pitanje moje psihe dal ce izdrzati. A cak mislim i do hematologa ici. Da vidi neke papire pa da vidimo sta ce reci.

----------


## biska

PinaColada, drzim fige da ovaj ET bude dobitni! <3

Mi cemo u novi postupak u sijecnju ako sve bude ok s nalazima  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

PinaColada puno srece! Cure jel znate koliko je cjena donacije sa svjezim jc u pronatalu? Dali im se cjenivnik mjenjao skorije?

----------


## sejla

> PinaColada puno srece! Cure jel znate koliko je cjena donacije sa svjezim jc u pronatalu? Dali im se cjenivnik mjenjao skorije?


Cijena je 4500 E, mislim da se nije skorije mijenjalo.

----------


## Ina90

Cure dali je itko od vas komunicirao u zadnje vrijeme a Pronatalom...Naime poslala sam im mail ima skoro mjesec dana nisam dobila odgovor tj.dobila sam  samo da je koordinatorica Andrijana bolesna i da ce mi se javit sljedeći tjedan ...Prošla su i dva i traga ni glasa od njih,jučer opet posaljem mail i dalje nema odgovora,počelo me je to jako ljutiti,neznam sta da radim...

----------


## antony34

Ina90 probaj joj poslati mail ujutro oko 8:05 onda ce ga odma vidjeti. Tako sam ja neki dan napravila i odma dobila odgovor i rekla mi je da imaju jako veliku guzvu. Sretno

----------


## Ina90

antony34 poslala sam jučer mail oko 10 sati ujutro i nemam nikakvog odgovora mislim da cu pričekati još sutra ako nista ne dobijem onda cu ih zvati...može još jedno pitanje koliko točno vrijedi riješenje hzzo i kako ga produžiti...hvala ti na informaciji...

----------


## sejla

Rješenje hzzo-a treba obnavljati svakih 60 dana. Ako je naknap treba poslati zahtjev/molbu za produženje, to samo u par rečenica sročite.

----------


## LopticaHopsica

HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Bouncing:  :mama: 
Prije nešto više od 2 tjedna sam otišla "na izlet" u Prag i jučer sam dobila pozitivnu betu!!!!  :Heart: 
Cure moje, čuda se događaju!!!

----------


## antony34

LopticaHopsica cestitam :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  i ja se nadam Bozicnom cudu. Sretno dalje i da imas ugodnu i bezbriznu trudnocu.

----------


## Rominka

Loptica, cestitam od sveg srca  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

Cestitam loptica,divno je citati ovako nesto!  :Smile:

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Hvala vam cure! 
Toliko ste mi sve pomogle sa svim informacijama i da znam da nisam sama u svemu tome...
Javim sve novosti!  :grouphug:

----------


## sejla

Loptice, čestitaaaaaam!!!!!!!  :Heart:  Javi nam se nakon uzv-a  :Kiss:

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Bila sam jučer na UZV jer sam punih 8 dana lagano krvarila. Onako jednom dnevno, kad bih se brisala poslije wc-a. Dr mi je rekao da ne brinem, a ako se krvarenje pojača da odem na hitnu. I tako je u nedjelju navečer iz mene iscurilo ko iz kabla i prepala sam se jako i otišla sam na hitnu. Rekli su mi da je sve OK, sve je na svom mjestu, gestacijska vrećica je dobre veličine i da je to očito bilo implatacijsko krvarenje koje varira od žene do žene po trajanju i intenzitetu. Sljedeći UZV mi je u ponedjeljak 19.12. ali ga sad mirnije čekam.  
Pusa svima i čekam da mi se pridružite pa da možemo počet razglabat o kolicima i kinderbetima!  :grouphug:

----------


## Nadica

> Bila sam jučer na UZV jer sam punih 8 dana lagano krvarila. Onako jednom dnevno, kad bih se brisala poslije wc-a. Dr mi je rekao da ne brinem, a ako se krvarenje pojača da odem na hitnu. I tako je u nedjelju navečer iz mene iscurilo ko iz kabla i prepala sam se jako i otišla sam na hitnu. Rekli su mi da je sve OK, sve je na svom mjestu, gestacijska vrećica je dobre veličine i da je to očito bilo implatacijsko krvarenje koje varira od žene do žene po trajanju i intenzitetu. Sljedeći UZV mi je u ponedjeljak 19.12. ali ga sad mirnije čekam.  
> Pusa svima i čekam da mi se pridružite pa da možemo počet razglabat o kolicima i kinderbetima!



LopticaHopsica...Ja sam nakon transfera 7 dan imala lagano krvaruckanje koje je trajalo dva dana. I smirilo se...6 tt je iz mene pocelo krvarenje, kao da nikada neće stati. Završila u bolnici...UZV pokazao srculence da kuca, a krvarenje stalo nakon 3-4 dana. Sada taj mali lavić,naš borac leži pored mene i spava...Nakon takvog krvarenja sam strogo, al baš strogo mirovala 2 mjeseca, ali i nakon toga pa sve do poroda sve sam laganini radila, punoooo odmarala i ne naprezala se. Znači, mirno!Bit će sve ok! I želim ti sreću istu koju i ja imam!

----------


## sejla

Loptice, i ja sam krvarila u prvoj t...sukrvičasto povremeno i prije i nakon transfera, tako da je to bilo povezano s utrićima, možda i implantacijsko jer sam taman i 3-4dnt malo curkala...a onda u 7tt jedno jutro poplava....odmah na hitnu, srčeko kucalo, preporučeno strogo mirovanje i prestalo je taj dan...
U ovoj t apsolutno ništa. Bila sam `spremna´ na mogučnost da opet hematom procuri jer sam ga opet imala, ali ovaj put se sam apsorbirao.
Drži se i čuvaj, bit će to sve dobro  :grouphug:

----------


## sanjka

> Imamo jednu blasticu za koju smo cekali dal ce doc do stadija blastice. Bila je malo lijena.


Antony jeste odradili transfer??

----------


## antony34

Jesmo. Bili smo i sad cekamo Bozicno cudo.

----------


## sanjka

> Jesmo. Bili smo i sad cekamo Bozicno cudo.


Odlicno  :Smile:  
Saljem puno vibrica za malo Bozicno cudo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## antony34

Hvala :Wink:

----------


## Blubutterfly

Bok cure. Evo iza nas jedna biokemijska iz feta u 8 mj i sad u prvom idemo ponovno u postupak. Posto sam vidjela da ima cura sa hipotireozom mene zanima posto sam u petak vadila tsh i rezultat je 4.11 dali ce mi zbog toga odgodit postupak? Dali ste bile u takvoj situaciji i svejedno isle u postupak ili su vam odgodili? Znam da je idealno oko 1-2 da bude tsh. Cekalicama drzim palceve da budu ljepe velike bete.

----------


## sejla

Blubutterfly, evo ja imam hipotireozu-Hashimoto, i svakako savjetujem da prvo tsh dovedeš terapijom unutar referentnih vrijednosti. Moje iskustvo je da u Pragu ne vode previše računa o tsh, tj. trebamo se same konzultirati sa svojim endokrinolozima.

antony ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## kiki30

Drage moje..samo da vas pozdravim..ne stignem vas citati..evo moja cura ima 4,5mj..raste ko gljivica..
Svima od srca zelim sretne blagdane..koji plusic ispod bora..
Hrabrice budite uporne i jake..da vam se u novoj ostvari najveca zelja...evo nas 14. Bozic konacno s nasom princezicom..uzivajte i saljemo pusee   :Kiss:

----------


## lulu79

Pozdrav svima,....cestitke na bebicama odn.pozitivnim betama i sretno do kraja,....trudilicama puno srece i da cim prije udjete u trudnicki vlakic

Mene naime zanima ako mi moje trudnice iz Praga mogu reci jer su sigurno i same to koristile,....do kada uzimati prednison da li do punih 12 tt ili do kraja 12 tt,.....
Hvala

----------


## AnnaBanana

Pozdrav najjacim zenama koje znam! 
Bas je lijepo citati lijepe vijesti! Cestitam od srca svima!
Ina, sta ima novog kod tebe? Jesi bila u Pragu u rujnu kako si planirala? 
Rominka, u kojoj si ti fazi? Jel se situacija stabilizirala?
Nadice, Kia i sve ostale cure vrijeme stvarno leti, ali je ohrabrujuce citati da se stvari odvijaju lijepo, makar uz puno borbe, ali nema predaje ....
Ja sam krvaruckala stalno, prva tri mjeseca, zato sa strogo mirovala,ali je na kraju sve super ispalo... sesti mjesec trudnoce je tu i jedva cekamo sa nam nasa mrva dode   :Wink: 
Sejla, ti i ja smo u par tjedana  :Wink: 
Lulu,ja sam pila po pola prednizona do kraja 11.og tjedna, i to sam pitala svog doktora u Zg dal da prekinem ili nastavim,a on mi rekao da prekinem da nije to toliko vazna tabletica i samo odmahnuo rukom... 
Duphastone/ultrice,ovisno sto uzimas sam se konuzltirala i sa Andrijanom i svojim doktorom, pa sam prestala piti oko istog tjedna, tjedan gore dolje,mislim da ne igra ulogu jer si na kraju terapije,a trudnoca je postala stabilna...

Saljem vam pozdrave i pozitivu da i dalje tako budete ustrajne i borbene  :Kiss:

----------


## Nadica

Evo da vam se i ja javim!
Moj dječačić će za koji dan 4 mjeseca...Sami početak trudnoće nije bio lagan, mirovala sam skoro svih 9 mjeseci, ali...Kad mi pokloni osmijeh, kad mi stavi ručice na lice, kad mi zaguguče...Vjerujte, sve loše se zaboravi i napokon možemo reći da naš život s ovim predivnim anđelom ima smisla!
Čitam vas sve kad uhvatim vremena. Naš put nije lagan, ali se isplati!
Želim vam svima sretne blagdane, plusić pod jelkom i puno, puno strpljenja i nade!

P.s. Ja sam Prednison prestala s punih 12 tt. A Dufiće,Estrofen,Utriće...prestala kad mi je dr rekao...

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Cure, hvala na savjetima! Jučer sam bila na UZV i doktor kaže da je sve pic-mic!  :Klap: 
Želim vam svima božićna čuda! I da nam svima 2017. donese ono najbolje u životu!  :grouphug:

----------


## Blubutterfly

Sejla hvala na savjetu. Danas mi je povecana doza i to bas od strane mpo doktora pa kontrola za 3 tjedna. Sad samo treba molit Boga da se snizi i da smo spremni za 16.01.

----------


## Ina90

AnnaBanana baš sam mislila ovih dana na tebe...Jako mi je drago da tvoja mrvica napreduje i želim vam sve najbolje kao i svim ostalim curama ovdje da nam Božić donese svoje malao čudo...Ja sam ti super konzultacije su odrađene u 10 mjesecu i sad čekamo menstruaciju u 1. mjesec da možemo početi sa injekcijama i cijelim procesom koji se nadam da ce biti uspješan kao i kod tebe....

----------


## sejla

kiki i Nadice, puse vama i vašoj vejikoj dječici, lijepo vas čitati  :Heart:   :grouphug: 

lulu, ja sam pola tbl Prednisona pila dok nisam potrošila tu kutijicu, takva je bila uputa.

Blubutterfly, navijam da tsh brzo padne, nije ti toliko jako visok pa mislim da će bit sve dobro za početak godine  :Very Happy: 

Loptice, bravo za uzv  :Klap: 

AnnaBanana, ko da čitam opis svoje prve t, ma glavno da je sada sve dobro i da mrva raste  :Zaljubljen:  (p.s. kad ti je termin?)

Ina, sretno sa skorašnjim pripremama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnnaBanana

Ina, bit ce to sve dobro, vidjet ces, samo pozitivno i opusteno.... znam da je sve stres, ali pokusaj se sto manje brinuti, to je bolje i za tebe i za postupak... sijecanj je za trenutak tako da drzim fige da punkcija prodje kako treba  :Wink: 
Meni jr PGD postupak trajao vise od mjesec dana tako pretpostavljam da ce i tebi... pretpostavljam da ce ti transfer biti u ozujku...taman dok ti se jajnici smire malo od stimulacija i iz tebe izadju ludi hormoni  :Wink: 
Meni punkcija bila u travnju, a transfer 30.lipnja...

Sejla, termin je izmedju 15.-19.3.  :Smile: 
Sljedeci tjedan idem na kontrolu... uvijek imam tremu tjedan dana prije, brinem se hoce sve biti dobro, ali sve nude ok na kraju  :Wink:  sejla ti si bila ja mislim na transferu dva tjedna prije mene...tako nesto ako se dobro sjecam...

Drzim fige svim! Neka ovaj Bozic bude bas kakvog svi prizeljkujemo  :Wink:

----------


## sejla

Anna, da ja na transferu bila 16.6., službeno mi je termin 8.3.  :Smile:  Pratimo se  :Wink:  Jel curka il dečko? Mi smo baš jučer bili na uzv i dobili predivne fotkice kojih se ne mogu nagledati, evo i jutros cmoljim  :Zaljubljen:  Dečko lijepo napreduje, na 29+1 oko 1320g  :Heart:

----------


## antony34

Cure mi dobili najljepsi Bozicni dar. 16dnt beta 2479. Placem cijelo vrijeme od radosti. Pusa svima.

----------


## Mala88

Antony! Ne mogu da vjerujem,divnoooo!!! Bas sam sretna cuti ovako nesto,puno srece! <3

----------


## antony34

Hvala ni ja nisam mogla vjeroveti dok mi je dragi rekao brojku odma sam od srece zaplakala

----------


## Rominka

Antony lijepse vijesti niste mogli dobiti  :Smile:  sretan bozic

----------


## antony34

Puno hvala. I vama svima zelim sretne i ugodne blagdane.

----------


## sejla

Čestiitam draga antony, predivne vijesti, stiže vam vaše božićno čudo  :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## antony34

Hvala sejla.

----------


## Ina90

antony34 Čestitam ti od srca na malom božićnom čudu
Annabanana hvala ti puno i ja se nadam i vjerujem da ce sve dobro proc
Svi ostalim curama želim sretne i blagoslovljene blagdane i da dogodine svi budemo imali svoje najveće sreće kraj sebe...

----------


## keti10

> Cure mi dobili najljepsi Bozicni dar. 16dnt beta 2479. Placem cijelo vrijeme od radosti. Pusa svima.


Pre...pre...predivna vijest antony, ne mogu ni zamisliti kolika je to sreća! Ovaj Božić ćete svakako pamtiti kao najposebniji!  :Very Happy: 
Mi idemo u siječnju na fet.....molim te napiši malo kako ide sve to, što se pije i koliko dana moramo biti tamo!
Veliki pozdrav.......

----------


## antony34

Keti draga javis se 1dc i onda kreces s estrofemom. Nakon toga 12dc folikumetrija ja vljas im kak je stanje i onda ti oni odgovore kad pocinjes s utricima. Kad pocnes s njima racunas si da 4 dan poslje pocetka uzimanja moeas biti tamo. Znaci dan prije transfera. Andrijana ti javi oko 8 ijutro kad morate biti u bolnici. Onda ides biologu na razgovor i nakon toga sljedi transfer. Draga zelim ti srecu i da se razveselis nakon dva tjedna. Javi mi novosti .

----------


## keti10

> Cure mi dobili najljepsi Bozicni dar. 16dnt beta 2479. Placem cijelo vrijeme od radosti. Pusa svima.


Antony34, imaš privatnu poruku!

----------


## antony34

Evo da vam javim danas bili na uzv vidi se zv i plod. Danas je 5+4 iza nove godine idemo jos na uzv da vidimo srceko. Hvala svima na podrsci i na svemu. Ljubim vas.....

----------


## Chilly

Drage suborke, evo da se i ja javim.... dugo nisam. Bila sam jako razočarana nakon neuspjeha, pa onda histeroskopija pa borba s tankim emdometrijem nakon toga i na kraju iz FET-a u drugom donacijskom ciklusu ostadosmo TRUDNI! Ne trebam vam reci kako smo se osjećali ! Sad u 7 tjednu , također moram mirovati zbog sukrvice al guramo.....mrvici srčeko kuca a dok je tako ništa nije teško ! Sretne blagdane i ostvarenje majčinstva zelim svima!

----------


## sejla

Chilly, čestitam, predivne vijesti za blagdane!!!!!!!  :Heart: 

antony, ma idući put će i srčeko, bravo  :Klap: 

keti, za skorašnji fet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnnaBanana

Ajme predivnih vijesti!!!! Cestitam od srca! Ovo su pravi bozicni pokloni koji ce se pamtiti za cijeli zivot  :Smile:  presretna sam zbog vas cure! 
I svima koji nisu imali srece za ovaj Bozic zelim da i njima poklon stigne cim prije  :Wink: 

Sejla, ja sam u 28.om tjednu, a mala lijenguza se danas nije htjela mrdnut heheheh curica je i dobra je, slusali smo joj srce, kaze doktor da je ovito napredna na mamu jer ima vec 1480 grama hehehehe,mama je dobila 6 kg u zadnjih mjesec dana pa mi doktor rekao da malo usporim  :Smile: 
Dobro se osjecam samo me koza svrbi jako pa se doktor boji da nije jetra u pitanju..  sutra idem vadit krv i uzv jetre pa cu vidit sto je... ali kaze da je najvjerojatnije zbig hrane i priziska maternice na jetru pa bi zbilja morala malo pripazit sto jedem...
Ali neka je mala kraljica meni dobro,a ja cu lako...bas smo presretni svaki put kad je vidimo... cudno je to stvarno  :Smile: 

Anthony, i ja sam stalno plakala kad sam vidjela betu... danima od srece dok mi ta vijest nije sjela heheheheh ma uzivaj samo i pazi na sebe  :Wink:

----------


## kia

> Evo da vam javim danas bili na uzv vidi se zv i plod. Danas je 5+4 iza nove godine idemo jos na uzv da vidimo srceko. Hvala svima na podrsci i na svemu. Ljubim vas.....


Prekrasno, najezila sam se kad sam procitala.
Toliko pozitivnih beta, bravo i cestitam svima.
Sejla i Ana ne vjerujem kako grijeme leti i da ste i vi vec u zadnjem tromjesecju
Ja nikako s ove teme, imam osjecaj da vas sve poznajem i bas se veselim kad vidim toliko pozitivnih beta. Jos cekam Rominku. Ona je moja stara suborka od prije cca. 8 god kada je zapocela nasa borba.
Evo moji andjeli rastu, prekrasni su. Malo nam je naporno, ali neka. Kad ih vidim sve im oprostim.
Drzite se i dalje i samo hrabro i pozitivno.

----------


## Rominka

Kia draga <3  volim vidjeti lijepe vijesti na ovom forumu i nadam se da cu jednog dana i ja imati betu koja ce nas rasplakati. Dugo godina je proslo, skoro deset. Ako sve bude ok, onda cemo proljece opet provesti u Ceskoj. Mozda cak i pocetak ljeta. Ne planiramo prije travnja nigjde. Taman da krene sezona (jer ipak mi posao dosta ovisi o sezonskim klijentima) i onda mi je laganini. Voljela bih! Jos jedan sam rodjendan/bozic docekala sama, odnosno u dvoje. Volimo se, volimo, ali da nas rastuzi....u svakom slucaju, trudnice su nam se zaredale i nadam se da ce se ovako lijepe vijesti nastaviti i u 2017.

----------


## Chilly

Cure, ide neko u Prag i vraća se u naredna dva tjedna? Dobili smo subkutani progesteron koji trebamo uzimati do 12 tj a imamo jos za dva tjedna pa bi molila ako netko ide i voljan nam ga je donijeti da se javi !
Unaprijed hvala '

----------


## Ina90

Chilly ja ti idem

----------


## Ina90

Chilly ja ti idem krajem mjeseca još neznam točan datum pa ako se nesnađeš mogu ti ja uzeti ako ti nije kasno...

----------


## Chilly

Hvala Ina, al imam jos za točno 13 dana tako da moram nesto rješiti u tom vremenskom roku....al zelim ti puno sreće u postupku  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

moze se kupiti i u hr
ja sam ga kupovala jos u drugoj trudnoci

----------


## Chilly

Ginger,
Radi se o preparatu koji se zove Prolutex i navodno je na tržištu unatrag godinu -dvije. To si kupovala ? Ako da gdje? Jer ja sam pitala u par ljekarni i nitko nije čuo za to. Ima onaj stari progesteron ( intramuskularna primjena) od Galenike.

----------


## sanjka

> Ginger,
> Radi se o preparatu koji se zove Prolutex i navodno je na tržištu unatrag godinu -dvije. To si kupovala ? Ako da gdje? Jer ja sam pitala u par ljekarni i nitko nije čuo za to. Ima onaj stari progesteron ( intramuskularna primjena) od Galenike.


Pitaj u onoj ljekarni na Dolcu.
Oni doslovno sve mogu naruciti.

Frebel ljekarna.

----------


## antony34

Evo ja danas bila na uzv bebici kuca srceko danas smo 6+3t a po mom bi danas bilo punih 7t nema veze  bitno da je sve u redu.

----------


## Ginger

> Ginger,
> Radi se o preparatu koji se zove Prolutex i navodno je na tržištu unatrag godinu -dvije. To si kupovala ? Ako da gdje? Jer ja sam pitala u par ljekarni i nitko nije čuo za to. Ima onaj stari progesteron ( intramuskularna primjena) od Galenike.


koristila sam proluton
ima ih vise, al to ti je to, razlicitih naziva
narucila sam u ljekarni u svom gradu i dobila za dan-dva

anthony bravo!

----------


## biska

Antony divno za srceko! <3

Mi se polako spremamo za C. Budejovice, hormone sam napravila i OK su koliko mogu biti, jos se moramo ureaplasme rijesiti pa put pod noge u veljaci ako sve bude kako treba. 
Muci me samo kako su se moji ciklusi nakon spontanog skratili. Inace su bili 28 dana, a sada predzadnji 26, a zadnji 25 dana. 
Imam osjecaj da nam vrijeme klizi kroz prste i da trebamo sto prije opet u akciju, a druge strane tako se tesko psihicki oporavljam od svakog neuspjeha. Srecom, snaga i zelja su tu za jos 1 pokusaj.

----------


## Rominka

Biska kad planiras da bi isli? Idete opet dva puta, prvo pregled, ili? Meni se jos nisu ciklusi sredili od travnja, uzas jedan. Jedan bude 39 d a onda drugi 28....ne znam kako da to sredim. Mi se spremamo za peti mjesec, pod uvjetom da bude sve ok.
anthony, sad hrabro dalje <3

----------


## biska

Rominka, posto idemo u stimulaciju ici cemo 2 puta. Ako rijesimo ureaplasmu, po lijekove idemo pocetkom veljace kad mi dodje m i odmah startamo s pikanjem, pa bi sama punkcija u tom slucaju bila sredinom mjeseca. 
Malo strahujem od gripe i slicnih piz....a, al valjda me nece bas sada nesto uhvatiti!
Kako to da bas 5 mjesec ciljate?

----------


## Rominka

Biska, hoces li morati prije nego odete ponavljati nalaz za ureaplazmu? Cuvaj se da se ne razbolis i drzim fige da odete po planu gore. Mi ciljamo peti jer meni treba malo vise vremena da se vratim u kakvu-takvu normalu. Moram stitnjacu dovesti u red, a i voljela bih si srediti zeljezo i vitamin d prije nego odemo. i jedno i drugo mi je debelo ispod zaliha tako da moram to rijesiti prije. 
Anthoy kako je? 
Anna kako vi prezivljavate zimu? Ne bih se sa vama kontinentalcima mijenjala sada nikako  :Smile:  iako je i kod nas uzasno hladno i minus.

----------


## AnnaBanana

Rominka, znam da si najvjerojatnije probala sa svim i prirodnim i umjetnim lijekovima, ali ja sam dosta udarala samo po cikli za zeljezo, i slicnim prirodnim stvarcicama... sigurno ti je puna kapa kad ti svi se prave pametni, ali svima je sigurno stalo pa ti zato i govore... ima jos tih par narodnih recepata sto mi je mama radila za zeljezo i slicne stvari pa ako treba mogu poslati na pp da druge cure ne zamaramo... ali uglavnom samo blendanje povrca i non stop udaranje po smootijima je odlicna stvar za unos zdravih namirnica...
Ne mogu vjerovat da ti se jos ciklus nije izregulirao... a isla si dva mjeseca prije mene na potupak... sta ta stitnjaca radi organizmu to je cudo!
Mi smo vise manje doma stalno, grijemo se i odmaramo, odem malo do svojih i to je to... ruzno je za reci ali izbjegavam ljude hehehe jer se bojim gripe
Imam neku bakteriju pa pijem brusnicu i sopam se c vitaminom, u cetvrtak cu ponovno na urinokulturu da vidim jel bolje, ali inace sve je ok...
Vrijeme brzo leti, dosta se sjetim tog Praga jer me muz vec sada zeza da hoce ici opet,a nisam ni ovo do kraja izgurala... pa se sjetim svih vas, stalno ste mi u mislima...
Ponekad se pitam sta nam svima ovo treba, ali onda opet covjek mora stisnuti zube, pregrmiti i krenuti naprijed...
Zato mi je Rominka moja draga i ostale cure....drzite se  :Kiss: 
Puse vam saljem iz hladnog Zagreba

----------


## biska

Rominka, obavezno ponavljam nalaz za ureaplasmu prije novog postupka.
Sto uzimas od suplemenata do svibnja?
Drzim fige da se ciklusi i sve ostalo poslozi do svibnj! Mislim da je pametno pricekati malo duze, mozda bi i mi tako trebali. Vidjet cemo sto ce sve ova zima donijeti, pa se lako prilagodimo ako zatreba

----------


## Rominka

Otkad znam za sebe imam problema sa zeljezom, nekakva anemija. u par navrata sam imala problema, a onda je kao sve ok, stalno pijem nesto...hranom ne mogu priskrbiti zalihe, tako da me sada najvjerojatnije ceka hematolog i intravenozno jer moram barem zalihu dovesti u red. Otkrila sam u Ceskoj odlicno zeljezo, ali to taaaako sporo ide. U svakom slucaju, radije sacekati mjesec dva i rijesiti to nego da se kasnije moram muciti s tim. 
Biska, malo vam zavidim da idete sada u zimi u CB  :Smile:  mi smo bili isli krajem 3/pocetkom 4 i otisli smo u zimskim jaknama a vec za dva dana su temp bile po 20 i bilo je pravo toplo proljece. Nadam se da si se rijesila bestije i da je sada sve ok.

----------


## antony34

Evo guram polako. Da nemam terapiju i mucninu kako koji dan, nebi ni znala da sam stvarno trudna. Imam dosta problema sa mukom koja me muci jer ne mogu povratiti pa mi je zeludac stalno u grlu. Cak ni kavu ne mogu piti. A to mi nikad nije bio problem. 31.1 imam ponovo pregled pa cu znati kakva je situacija. Vama koje se spremate ponovno zelim mnogo mnogo srece.

----------


## biska

Hahaha, eeeee Rominka i ja sam se veselila veljaci u Ceskoj ali sad mi je vec  puna kapa zime i hladnoce u Zagrebu, pa se nadam da ce proljece uraniti ove godine i kod nas i tamo  :Wink: 

Antony, vjerujem da su mucnine ruzna stvar. Kazu trudnice iz moje okoline da im jako pomazu stapici i caj od dumbira. Jesi probala nesto od toga?

----------


## antony34

Probala sve i svasta nista ne pomaze. Izdrzat cu jos tih mj dana. Valjda ce onda biti bolje.

----------


## AnnaBanana

Antony, ja sam jako povracala, smrsavila 8 kg.... bilo je dana kad apsolutno nista nisam progutala, ni gutljaj vode..
Imala sam faze da mi npr stapici pasu tri dana, a onda me uhvati kiselina od njih, obicno bih uzimala par zalogaja domaceg kruha, bez ikakvih aditiva iz pekare... ili npr. Petit keksi... i neko vrijeme mi je pasalo par gutljaja coca cole da mi zeludac proradi...
Nazalost, kroz taj period moras proci, ali prezivjet ces bez brige  :Wink:  bude tesko i zeznuto, ali kad se sjetis zbog koga to prozivljavas, odmah je lakse  :Wink:

----------


## antony34

Nije meni to tak tesko al bi mi bilo lakse da povratim nego ovak. Ma izdrzat cu ja to s obzirom sto smo sve do sad prosli ovo je macji kasalj. Bit ce to bolje. Ja ne jedem petit kekse jer me oni stopaju a i ovako melo muci stolica. Izdrzat cu ja jos to malo.

----------


## Yubi

Pozdrav svima  :Trep trep: 

Evo sam ovde nova pa da ispišem svoj jad,tugu i čemer ukratko..1 prirodna vanmaterična trudnoća,zatim uslijedile devet IVF pokušaja.od toga jedna trudnoća ali prekinuta u 11 tjednu trudnoće zbog sindroma Edwards kod bebe...
Svi ivf pokušaji su rađeni u Splitu u Cita,zatim zadnje tri u poliklinici Šparac.Muž i ja smo se odlučili ići u Pronatal Repro u Češke Budejevice,već smo u kontaktu s koordinatoricom Biljanom (poslala sam mailom tražene nalaze ) i sad smo na čekanju odgovora.
Molim sve one koje su bile u Pronatal Repro da se jave s iskustvima i naravno s prijedlogom sa što povoljnijem smještaju..svaki savjet je dobrodošao  :Kiss:  
Ispričavam se ako sam vas ugnjavila i ako nisam na pravom mistu  :Rolling Eyes:  
Inače svim starim i novim trudnicama iskrene čestitke i onima koje čekaju betu nek je SRITNO !! :Saint:

----------


## Yubi

Cureee,ženeee,kraljiceee...

dajte svoja iskustva od A-Ž ako ste bile u PRONATAL REPRO u Češkim Budejovicama...ajmooo  :Naklon:

----------


## sejla

antony, znam kako je, ja oba puta izgubila oko 5kg u prva tri mj, s time da mi je ovaj drugi put ipak bilo lakše i mogla sam više toga jesti. Inače ne pijem colu, ali za želudac mi je pasala ishlapljena na žličice. I ovaj put sam otkrila čaj od mente. Od hrane najviše krušno - slanci. Omiljena jutarnja kava - ma kakvi u tom periodu. Samo se treba osluškivati što u tom trenutku paše...bit će dobro, važno da ste ti i mrva ovako ok  :Smile: 

Ajmeeee ja 32+4 već....trbuh veeeeeelik  :Zaljubljen:  veći dosta nego prvi put, pa vjerujem da će i braco biti veći  :Heart:  Puno sam u pokretu, što oko E. što zbog naše skorašnje selidbe u novi stan  :Smile:  Pa me u biti sad pomao strah da me ne `čopi´ prerano...ma mora biti sve dobro  :Smile: 

Yubi, dobro nam došla i sretno! Moje je iskustvo s praškim Pronatalom pa ti ne mogu dati konkretnije info kako je u ČB, ali ono što mogu sa sigurnošću reći je da ste u pravim rukama!

----------


## biska

Yubi dobro nam dosla!
Koliko znam, forumasuca Rominka i ja smo trenutno u postupcima, tj. pripremama za postupke u Pronatal Repro. Mi smo kod njih od 2015 i jako smo zadovoljni razinom strucnosti i ljudskim pristupom svog osoblja - od koordinatorica, doktora M i embriologice  :Smile: 
Za smjestaj se mozete obratiti Biljani ii Ljiljani, klinika ima dogovorene povoljnije cijene s nekim hotelima i privatnim iznajmljivacima, a mozete i sami potraziti preko booking.com.
Mi smo odsjedali i preko klinike i u svom aranzmanu i bili smo zadovoljni svim oblicima smjestaja. Sam grad je jaaako sarmantan i po mjeri covjeka tako da boravak tamo ne pada tesko  :Smile: 
Sto god te zanima, slobodno pitaj i sretno!

----------


## Rominka

Yubi, kao sto je Biska rekla i mi smo u CB. Prvi postupak nam je bio u Pragu u PFC, ali kako nisam bas bila super zadovoljna, a zaista su strucni, potrazili smo i Pronatal u CB. Ono sto je nama posebno dobro jest da nema guzve, ipak  malo mirnije, prisnije, ne osjecamo se kao na traci. Druga stvar je sto im je pristup bio puno detaljniji pa smo u tome otkrili jos neke segmente koji su nam sada kamen spoticanja, ali sada barem znamo. Ono sto je mozda otegotna okolnost jest da moras k njima dva puta. Otegotna jer kosta, ali zapravo mi se cini dobrim (jer ipak ono sto pise na papiru od nalaza nije uvijek 100% situacija u tijelu). Smjestaj?! Pa mi to zapravo uvijek sami biramo jer se prodje povoljnije . Kad smo isli na jednu noc onda smo spavali u hotelu Atlas koji je dva bloka pjeske od klinike, ima dorucak. Sto se ti e parkinga super su grad jer ima ful puno besplatnog parkinga, osim u strogom starom centru, a opet i
tamo je poslije 18 do ujutro 8 besplatan parking sto je odlicno jer smo drugi put spavali u Grand Hotelu na samom trgu. Gradic je mali, lijep, puno za vidit, malo za trosit  :Smile:  ali blizu su ti C Krumlov (obavezno za vidit) i jos stosta. biljana i ljiljana su ti dustupne 24h i to je super u slucaju da ti i zatrebaju. Doktori su isto odlicni, mozes ih ugnjaviti pitanjima, strpljivi su i odgovaraju. I da se desi neka vanredna situacija svi tu uz vas.  Sto se voznje po gradu tice, ful je jednostavan i brzo se snadjes, a brzo skuzis da ti po gradu auto uopce ne treba, osim ako ne ides van grada negdje. Ima puno parkova za setnje, opustanje, velikih centara za kupovinu (od hrane do robe  :Smile:  ). Uglavnom, grad je velik ali zivi laganim tempom i to je odlicno.

----------


## Rominka

Biska, koji ce vam ovo biti put? Nemate smrzlica? Ja bih tako vojela doci do vise js koje bi se i oplodile pa da mozemo zamrznuti. Jer,dok se ja oporavim nakon stimulacije prodje mi skoro godina. A o onom financijskom momentu je bolje ni ne govoriti,jer nazalost ipak je novac faktor koji nas stopira.

----------


## Yubi

Rominka,Biska,Sejla hvala vam cure na savjetima :Heart:  ..nažalost nisam početnica u pokušavanjima,znam sve kako ide,samo sam nekako sebi postavila u glavi (možda kao "zadnju" šansu u Pronatala ) hmhmhm..ufff koliko sam samo sebi puta rekla : " e,sad je stvarno ovo zadnji put " ..pa tako i sada. Al,onda ko sivonja krenem još jače naprid  :Laughing:  
Nadam se da će mi se danas Biljana iz Pronatal Repro javit pa da šta prije pokrenem proceduru postupka

----------


## Yubi

Draga Rominka,i sama imam problem sa smrzlicima tj. ja do njih ama baš nikad nisam došla  :Sad:  ,ako već ništa,nadam se kao koraku naprid da ću u Pronatala bar do njih doć da ne moram stalno bit pod stimulacijom,a i sve s njima je bezbolnije,brže i nekako znaš da te "bebica" čeka pa mi već u glavi odma lakše   :Smile:  .
Ja sam low-responder,na gonale ( 40-tak komada ) reagiram ajme majko/užas..koda i nisam ništa primila,na menopure ( 8-10 komada ) u kombinaciji s femarom,cetrotidom nekako jedva dam 4 jajne stanice s tim šta se do sada uvik samo 2 oplode tako da nikad nemam moje "eskimiće" i svaki put moram iz početka krenit :/

----------


## biska

Rominka, ovo će nam biti treći stimulirani postupak, drugi u Pronatal Repro.
Imali smo FET u rujnu 2016 i nekoliko tjedana veeelikog veselja, no završilo je spontanim.
Ja dobijem pristojan broj jajnih stanica, ali ne budu baš kvalitetne. Zadnji puta imala sam 13 folikula, 11 jajnih stanica od kojih je 3 bilo nezrelo, 8 se oplodilo, no 4 se nisu razvijale, pa smo u konačnici imali transfer 2 morule i 1 FET s 2 blastice.
Zato ovaj puta uzimam i suplemente u nadi da će imati neki efekt - i jedna js više može biti ona dobitna  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Novac uopće nemam želuca komentirati  :Sad: 

Kakva ti je bila stimulacija prošli puta?

----------


## Yubi

Draga biska,muž i ja smo svakako planirali malo se maknit negdi za godišnji na proliče..s obzirom na okolnosti odlučili smo da to budu Češke Budejevice  :Smile:  
Da bi ipak osjetili čari godišnjeg odmora  :Smile:  planirali smo da već tamo budemo od samog mog prvog uzv ( u stimulaciji ) tl. da mi oni rade folikulimetriju.
Znam da je financijski iscrpljujuce,trenutno možemo sebi taj "luksuz" priuštit,a iskreno i volila bi da sam nekako u njihovim rukama od samog početka do kraja pa kakav god ishod bude,a spojili bi sve u jedan paket "Ugodno s korisnim" :D

----------


## Yubi

biska,da je meni dobit tih 11 jajnih stanica pa da se može šta izabrat..ja na kojoj sam god dosad bila stimulaciji dam najviše 4 js i nekako uvik ispadne da se od tog jada oplode samo dvi ..a smrzlići su za mene naučna fantastika  :Sad:  
Nisam još spremna na korak za donaciju js..dok god imam kakva takva svoja jaja i mm spermiće pokušavat ćemo sa svojim "materijalom"  :Smile:  
Možda bi odavno od svega ovoga odustala,al bila sam jednom prirodno trudna,drugi put iz ivf trudnoća a od diteta ni d. Nemam pojma,nekako me te neuspjele trudnoće guraju naprid pa sad..

----------


## Yubi

Neke cure su koliko se sićam spominjale da Pronatal radi s Embryogenom..da li to ide svakako u proceduri u IVF ili se to mora posebno zatražiti i platiti kod njih  ?
Koliko je taj Embryogen značajan u cilom postupku,jer prvi put uopće čujem da neko s tim radi ?
Šta vi cure mislite koja je razlika procedure postupka u ivf u Pronatala od ivf kod nas ( Hrvatskoj) ? Šta je to tako "čarobno" šta rade ovi u Češkoj od ovih naših u HR ?

----------


## Yubi

Sejla draga,još se snalazim ovde po forumu,pa sam tek sad vidila da si lipo " trbušasta " :Klap:  Bravo!! Želim ti do kraja lipu trudnoću i još lipšu bebicu  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Yubi, hvala  :Smile:  Jesam, točno 4 god nakon praške princeze stiže nam i praški princ  :Heart:  
U Pronatalu koriste Embryoglue. To je tekućina koja se ubrizgava pri transferu i navodno pospješuje implantaciju oko 5%. Ne ide po defaultu, nego se zatraži i plaća dodatno 100 E. U prvom postupku nisam tražila, ovaj put jesam i eto ponovno smo imali uspjeh iz prve. Je li baš zahvaljujući Embryoglue-u ili bi i bez njega uspjelo, ne možemo znati, ali u svakom slučaju nije moglo naškodit pa smo odlučili probat.

----------


## Yubi

Neka nama naših prinčeva i prinčipesi iz Praga :D Nakon pakla kojeg si prošla baš mi je drago da ti se baš lipo posložilo : curica i dečkić  :Smile:  
Ja idem po jedno živo i zdravo pišulinca ili pišulju malu,svejedno mi je :D ,a da ti ne govorim da sam uvik davnooo maštala o blizancima  :facepalm:  a vidi me sad,sad samo molim za bar jedno živo i zdravo  :Saint: 
Taj Embryoglue ( a ja prije krivo pisala-Embryogen  :Laughing:  ) ću i ja tražit pa kud puklo da puklo.. idem na sve ili ništa :D
Evo mi se upravo javila Ljiljana iz Pronatala Repro i traži dodatne nalaze od serologije,uputnicu trčala odma uzet i sutra mm i ja idemo vadit krv.Želim šta prije sve potrebno prikupit jer sam rekla Biljani da bi volila bit u postupku treći ili četvrti misec,ipak mi je 40 god nemam šta radit velike pauze između postupka.Zadnji ivf sam radila u 12.misecu 2016.

----------


## Yubi

Rominka,biska pošto ćemo se nekako u istom periodu ( ako sam dobro shvatila ) "smucat" po Češkim B. možda se i vidimo :Yes:  s tim da ja još nemam potvrđen termin,al sam im pisala da želim 3 ili 4 misec,čekam da mi odgovore,naravno ako svi nalazi budu u redu,dosada su uvik bili pa se nadam da će i ovaj put.
Cure moje pišite kad budete znale kad ste tamo,baš bi bilo lipo da se vidimo..zajedno smo jače  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rominka

Yubi, citam tvoj post i kao da sam ga sama pisala. Puno gonala, cak i folikula dosta, ali na kraju 4 js i dvije oplodjene i to je moj maksimum. Iako me nisu okarakterizirali kao low respondera, jos. Prvi put smo isli s menopurima i isto dosta jakom stimulacijom, cak je produzavali, a sada s gonalima i reakcija je u oba puta bila losa. A zaista tesko podnosim stimulaciju, ovaj put je pogotovo bilo lose (a to sam si i sama kriva jer mi je, budali, bio bed gnjavit dr da me boli, da mogu hodati, sjediti, ici na wc). I vec peti dan sam prokrvarila uzasno. Bilo bi divno dobiti 4,5 oplodjenih....
Ako sam dobro skuzila, odlazite gore vec na folikulometriju i ostajete do kraja?! Mozete obici i Cesku i Austriju, ma mozete i do Njemacke  :Smile:  bit ce to godisnji i po! Samo se prepustite uzivanju, iskljucite se i zaista zelim da uspije iz prve. Treba nam popravit prosjek. Iako, sad kad razmisljam, ne znam je li jos netko, u duze vremena, osim Sejle, uspio oba puta iz prvog puta   :Smile:   Sejla, jel' to ona profesorska "dva put je dvaput"?! Hihihihi. Ozbiljno sad,  bilo bi divno da se zareda takav film sada.

----------


## Yubi

Rominka draga,ja sam se počela bojat da sam ja ustvari muško samo to niko pa ni ja još ne znam s obzirom koliko NEdajem jaja  :Shock:  
Skoro pa nikakva razlika u ful stimulaciji i bez stimulacije,čak mi je Šparac/Poljak doslovno napisali i pocrtali kako na Gonale uopće ne reagiram,a tada sam ih primila 38 komada...jedino mali al ono baš maliii pomak smo otkrili ( tada se i desila trudnoća ) na terapiji femara+menopur (10-tak komada) +cetrotide ( 3 kom.)..nakon kao te trudnoće,uporno smo se držali tog protokola svaki idući IVF al,đaba,neće pa neće,užas jedan..dalje sve znaš

----------


## Yubi

Rominka draga,je,mislimo bit tamo već od prvog uzv od stimulacije pa sve do dva dana iza ET ..imat ćemo dovoljno vrimena od uzv do ET za uživat i malo zaboravit na stres i muku ovu koja nam je za vratom  :Grin:

----------


## biska

Yubi, mudra vam je strategija jer ce smanjiti stres  :Smile:  
Ceska je stvarno divna, a i Austrija je blizu. Tijekom zadnjeg postupka upoznali smo par iz Beograda koji su otisli na jedan dan do Praga dok su cekali razvoj embrija.

----------


## Rominka

S nama su bili jedni iz Novog Sada  :Smile:  lijepo je upoznati ljude, i nekako sam skuzila da ovi nasi (bivsa juga) se vole druziti dok drugi nisu bas od druzbe. 
Mislim da mi je krajnje vrijeme da prostudiram problematiku low-respondera. Iako mi je iskreno muka, stufa sam svih tih silnih prepreka vise. Ali, morala bih zaista malo se upoznati s tim da mogu razgovarati s doktorom.

----------


## Yubi

Biska,razrađujemo strategije smanjivanja stresa :peace: ,kako god svakako i on igra svoju ulogu u svemu ovome.Definitivno ćemo iskoristit uživajući slobodno vrime do maximuma  :Smile:

----------


## Yubi

Rominka,ne znam šta bi ti rekla ,ni sama više nisam pametna..čini mi se da bolje prođu na kraju one šta manje znaju, jer se onda manje i zamaraju,s tim im je i smanjen stres...nego one koje kopkaju u detalje ( ka šta sam i sama  :Taps:  ) pa satarem sebe ,šefa i stanicu a opet ka da se s mrtve točke nisam ni pomakla.
Jednom prilikom mi je dr.Š i embriolog T reka da ima žena šta dođu na IVF a da pojma nemaju kako se to radi,doslovno se educiraju u toku svog vlastitog postupka ivf,i bome večinom i uspiju iz prvog puta (mislim,nije pravilo,al tako nekako ispada :D )..a ja prije svog u životu prvog ivf sam znala kad ,šta i kome jer sam se educirala priko interneta i sl,znala sve inekcije koje se koriste,šta je štoperica i blablablabla,pa opet ćorak :/ ..želim smo reć da kopam da iskopam,zamaram se unaprid detaljima ..a to low responder ? -satrala sam doktora s tim..jednostavno je reka da dobila ja jednu ili 40 inekcija ne mogu dat više od 4 jajne stanice a i godine me stižu i eto..to sam ja
Meni je AMH 7,4 pmol/L ..koliki je tebi ?

----------


## Rominka

Moj AMH je dao tri puta razlicite podatke, da bi na kraju to tako ispalo zbog vit d kojega nemam. Sada, kroz nekih tjedan dana idem ponoviti vit d pa cemo znati sto i kako dalje. Najvjerojatnije cu opet dobiti terapiju. Prvi nalaz je bio 11 cini mi se, i to u mojim kasnim dvadesetima i tad su mi odmah rekli da to nije bas dobar nalaz hormona. A nakon terapije vit d je bio 13  :Smile:  nije to veliki pomak, ali za sada ga necu jos ponavljati dok ne sredim vit d. Sva sam sprckana  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Yubi, treba se poigrati s protokolima. Probati jedan, drugi, treći, pa kombinaciju. Postoje i načini da pripremiš organizam da bi što bolje reagirala na stimulaciju. Znaju Š. i P. puno toga, samo im je lakše s mladim curama. Em imaju bolje stanje, em postavljaju manje pitanja.
Mene je Š. zamalo poslao na donaciju j. st. Par mjeseci kasnije (u drugoj klinici) sam dobila 7 j.st. i 4 blastociste i zatrudnila i rodila zdravo dijete u terminu. 
Sama se informiraj, budi dosadna, pitaj, ako nisi zadovoljna, mijenjaj doktora. 
I moj se AMH kretao 7-13, nije to toliko loše, curke.

----------


## Rominka

Mi smo promijenili dr i moram priznati da sam mirnije isla u postupak. Nekako je sve bilo na svom mjestu. I otvorili su puno novih pitanja, i skupa s nama traze odgovore i to je odnos koji nam odgovara. Da je muka od svih tih iscitavanja i informiranja, pa jest. Nekad mi se cini da bi lakse prolazila kad bih manje znala. A opet, ludo mi je ocekivati sve od dr i prepustiti sve njima kad ja sa svojim organizmom zivim sve te godine i nema tog dr koji ce po nekom nalazu znati o meni vise od mene.

----------


## Yubi

Rominka,slažem se definitivno da se ne triba samo prepustit njima,naravno da neke stvari moramo ,a one u kojima sama sebi mogu pomoć pa još uz njihovu pomoć mislim da je trud obostran. Ja sam stvarno sigurna da sam odabrala najbolje stručnjake doktore,a isto tako sam mišljenja da nije loše nekad prominit doktore,tehnologiju itd.

----------


## Yubi

Konfuzija,drago mi je šta si dobila bebicu :Klap:  Ja sam cilo vrime bila u Cita,onda kada je dr.Š otvoria svoju polikliniku otišla sam za njim.Imam samo riči hvale za njih obojicu i cili tim.Protokole sam sve prošla,od prirodnih do ful stimuliranih,gonala,menopura,femare,klomifena,deca  peptila,cetrotida...al smo uboli jedan protokol od kojeg sam tada uspila zatrudnit i od tog dana oni su mišljenja da ne triba minjat protokol jer nam je on bia dobitni a i nekako kao najbolje reagiram na njega.iza te nazovimo trudnoće,uporno ponavljamo taj protokol,al evo nikad ništa,još uvik bez rezultata.
u kojoj si ti klinici bila.mislim na onu u kojoj si uspila ?

----------


## Yubi

Rominka.ja AMH radim uvik u istom labaratoriju,u Analize.Jednom davno sam ga radila u bolnici,pa nakon toga u Analize,vrijednosti su bile zbunjujuće..zato sad svaki put radim samo u Analize,znači uvik isti labaratorij.

----------


## sejla

> Yubi, citam tvoj post i kao da sam ga sama pisala. Puno gonala, cak i folikula dosta, ali na kraju 4 js i dvije oplodjene i to je moj maksimum. Iako me nisu okarakterizirali kao low respondera, jos. Prvi put smo isli s menopurima i isto dosta jakom stimulacijom, cak je produzavali, a sada s gonalima i reakcija je u oba puta bila losa. A zaista tesko podnosim stimulaciju, ovaj put je pogotovo bilo lose (a to sam si i sama kriva jer mi je, budali, bio bed gnjavit dr da me boli, da mogu hodati, sjediti, ici na wc). I vec peti dan sam prokrvarila uzasno. Bilo bi divno dobiti 4,5 oplodjenih....
> Ako sam dobro skuzila, odlazite gore vec na folikulometriju i ostajete do kraja?! Mozete obici i Cesku i Austriju, ma mozete i do Njemacke  bit ce to godisnji i po! Samo se prepustite uzivanju, iskljucite se i zaista zelim da uspije iz prve. Treba nam popravit prosjek. Iako, sad kad razmisljam, ne znam je li jos netko, u duze vremena, osim Sejle, uspio oba puta iz prvog puta    Sejla, jel' to ona profesorska "dva put je dvaput"?! Hihihihi. Ozbiljno sad,  bilo bi divno da se zareda takav film sada.


Da, dvaput je dvaput  :Laughing: 
Svjesna sam koliki smo sretnici  :Heart:  S obzirom na sami početak, loše prognoze za trudnoću čak i uz donaciju js, ovdje u HR nijedan dr nije vjerovao da ću uspjeti uz svoju dijagnozu...a ono, paradoks je da sam ostala oba puta t iz prve!
Ja poznam još jedan slučaj, donacija js, dva uspjeha iz prve  :Smile:  I želim još puuuuuuuuuno takvih!!!!!!

----------


## Yubi

Curkeee,
je li kojoj muž pio kapsule Profertil za bolji spermiogram? Ako je,je li kome pomoga ili je to čista papilova ?

----------


## biska

> Neke cure su koliko se sićam spominjale da Pronatal radi s Embryogenom..da li to ide svakako u proceduri u IVF ili se to mora posebno zatražiti i platiti kod njih  ?
> Koliko je taj Embryogen značajan u cilom postupku,jer prvi put uopće čujem da neko s tim radi ?
> Šta vi cure mislite koja je razlika procedure postupka u ivf u Pronatala od ivf kod nas ( Hrvatskoj) ? Šta je to tako "čarobno" šta rade ovi u Češkoj od ovih naših u HR ?


Yubi, ne znam koliko je Embriongen značajan, ali ja ga sigurno uzimam jer sam ga uzela u zadnjem pokušaju koji je barem na kratko bio uspješan  :Smile: 
U Pronatal Repro im trebaš ranije najaviti da ga želiš i plaća se 100€.

----------


## Yubi

> Yubi, ne znam koliko je Embriongen značajan, ali ja ga sigurno uzimam jer sam ga uzela u zadnjem pokušaju koji je barem na kratko bio uspješan 
> U Pronatal Repro im trebaš ranije najaviti da ga želiš i plaća se 100€.


biska,hvala na infu,već mi je ja mislim Sejla ako se ne varam rekla da se mora zatražit i da je 100 eurića .Briga me,pokušat ćemo s njim pa kako god da bude  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Yubi, mm je pio i treibestan, i profertil i kombinaciju vit c, cinka i vit e i platio je zbog svega toga. Prije nego se upustite u bilo sto, neka napravi detaljnu analizu hormona. Mm je zaradio gubitak testosterona i kad tad ( za sad jos uvijek mu ne zele dati) morati ce poceti sa terapijom. A jednom kad krene onda je to to. Dr. Perkov i dr. Bernst (ona sa Merkura, ako se dobro sjecam prezimena) su nam rekli da je to direktna posljedica toga sto je konzumirao. Smrdalo se sve. Moze to pomoci, ali ja danas vise nista bez prethodne analize ne uzimam. Strah je vrag.

----------


## Yubi

> Yubi, mm je pio i treibestan, i profertil i kombinaciju vit c, cinka i vit e i platio je zbog svega toga. Prije nego se upustite u bilo sto, neka napravi detaljnu analizu hormona. Mm je zaradio gubitak testosterona i kad tad ( za sad jos uvijek mu ne zele dati) morati ce poceti sa terapijom. A jednom kad krene onda je to to. Dr. Perkov i dr. Bernst (ona sa Merkura, ako se dobro sjecam prezimena) su nam rekli da je to direktna posljedica toga sto je konzumirao. Smrdalo se sve. Moze to pomoci, ali ja danas vise nista bez prethodne analize ne uzimam. Strah je vrag.


Rominka,mm pije samo Profertil i nikakve više dodatke tipa vitamina i sl.Upozoreni smo na samom početku od emriologa da će se desit u toku terapije disbalans ( pogoršanje spermiograma ) ali odma nakon kratkog vremena od toga spermiogram se popravlja i doseže upotrebom Profertila najbolje stanje spermatozoida.Rečeno nam je da ne triba uz njega ništa drugo piti jer u kapsulama ima dovoljno svega potrebnog,i da je najbolje terapiju ponovit dva puta (pakovanje od 180 kapsula,dakle 6 miseci ).Nakon misec dana od prve kapsule (1x2 dnevno),vrag nam nije da mira i odlučimo napravit spermiogram a kad ono šok  :Shock:  ..nikad u životu gori spermiogram.
Isti sekund smo otišli kod embriologa koji je reka da je upravo to taj disbalans koji mora da se desi,pogotovo jer se još terapija nije ispila do kraja..kad je popia prvu terapiju do kraja ( kutija od 180 kapsula cca. 3 miseca ),nismo radili spermiogram,već smo onako grlom u jagode odma išli na ivf (ovaj moj zadnji) di je emriolog reka da se spermiogram vidno popravia uz objašnjenje da su naši embriji puno kvalitetniji i nikad bolji..U škafetu nam stoji još jedna kutija,sutra bi je tribali "načet",ma nek popije do kraja i tu drugu terapiju pa ćemo ponovit spermiogram.To bi taman tribalo bit pred odlazak u naše Budejevice  :Grin:

----------


## Ina90

Cure meni treba mala pomoć tj.bolje rečeno utjeha...Počela sam s terapijom prije pet dana za nas prvi PGD u pragu,danas sam išla na UVZ da vidim kako to sve napreduje i doktor mi je rekao da imam cca 7 folikula na desnom i 1 folikulu na lijevom jajniku i da je to jako dobar odaziv a ja smatram da je to užasan odaziv pogotovo i za moje godine a i za sam postupak PGD-a užasno se osjećam naradije bi odustala od svega sad...

----------


## Yubi

> Cure meni treba mala pomoć tj.bolje rečeno utjeha...Počela sam s terapijom prije pet dana za nas prvi PGD u pragu,danas sam išla na UVZ da vidim kako to sve napreduje i doktor mi je rekao da imam cca 7 folikula na desnom i 1 folikulu na lijevom jajniku i da je to jako dobar odaziv a ja smatram da je to užasan odaziv pogotovo i za moje godine a i za sam postupak PGD-a užasno se osjećam naradije bi odustala od svega sad...


Draga Ina,nemoj odma padat u depru jer nema potrebe za tim.Iz tvog posta mogu ti reč da meni tvoj odaziv na terapiju tj,br folikula izgleda super,al ovo ti ne govorim da te samo utješim već stvarno nemaš potrebu da budeš tužna,al stvarno !! Ne znam koliko ti je godina,al evo ti jedna utješna: ja nikad nedam priko 4 folikula i 2 zrele jajne stanice pa sam ipak jednom bila trudna iz ivf a imam 40 god.,zato glavu gore i no sikiriki  :Yes:

----------


## Inesz

Ina90, je li ti ovo prvi  ivf postupak?

Yubi, Ina sudeći prema nicku, ima svega 26-27 godina.  :Smile: ,

----------


## Yubi

> Ina90, je li ti ovo prvi  ivf postupak?
> 
> Yubi, Ina sudeći prema nicku, ima svega 26-27 godina. ,


Inesz  :Wink:

----------


## Rominka

Ina90, rekla bih i da je tek peti dan, a preko noci se situacija moze izmijeniti. Kada su ti rekli da ponovis? Ja npr prije sedmog dana ne radim uzv.

----------


## biska

Ina90, ne gubi nadu. Ne znam puno o PGD, ali znam da bi se na sljedecoj folikulometriji moglo ponaviti jos par folikula, barem je kod mene uvijek tako bilo. Zaposli se necim ovih dana da sto manje brines i obavezno nam javi situaciju nakon sljedece folikulometrije  :Smile:

----------


## Ina90

Da prvi mi je IVF i imam 26 godina...Za dva dana mi je nova folikometrija ako ostane ovako onda stvarno neznam koliko ce mi stanica ostati za PGD

----------


## Yubi

> Da prvi mi je IVF i imam 26 godina...Za dva dana mi je nova folikometrija ako ostane ovako onda stvarno neznam koliko ce mi stanica ostati za PGD


Ina90,normalno je da misliš da su ti sve lađe potonule,šta je i normalno jer ti je prvi ivf..al nisu potonule :Smile:  Samo kad se sebe sitim prije 8 godina kad sam krenila na 1 ivf,mislila sam da neću priživit period između uzv,punkcije pa onda onog najluđeg-bete..želim samo da gledaš malo s vedrije strane cili postupak jer će ti bit lakše,a nervozu,tugu i strah smanji na minimum.Znam da solim i biberim pamet,al nakon 3 AIH,9 IVF,jedne prirodne vanmaterične trudnoće i druge prekinute trudnoće iz IVF,da sam krenila s crnim mislima mogla sam skreniti s ovo malo pameti.. šta je -tu je,bit će šta bude,uglavnom idemo svi dan za dan s optimizmom u bolje sutra..to nas i drži :Wink: 
Javi vijesti s idućeg uzv,bit će to sve dobro :Smile:

----------


## Yubi

Evo baš s mm pričamo di ćemo sve ić kad odemo u Češke b.,i sitim se ja onako kroz smijeh kako se svako lito (kad odemo do vikendice,a tamo smo skoro cilo lito) ja smijem česima,kako nose sve sa sobom,pusta oprema,ležajevi,štramci i svakakva čuda,zauzmu cilu plažu,a umrit od smija za njihovu općepoznatu slavnu paštetu i pome na moru !! ( da se razumimo,ja obožavam paštetu i pome )..a na to će meni mm : " evo vidiš šta ti je život,rugala si se njima,pašteti i pomama,a sad idemo mi kod njih i kad sve platimo,taman će nam ostat samo za pome i paštetu da bi priživili "  :Laughing:  :Taps: 
E,baš..upravo tako  :facepalm: 
Eto curke moje,došlo mi da ovo podilim s vama :Laughing:

----------


## Rominka

Yubi, ostat ce vam i vise, za bifteke svaku vecer. Hrana je gore jeftina, do te granice da ti se ne isplati pripremati sam,  vec je lagodnije otici na veceru, rucak u restoran. I primijetit cete da su restorani u ta vremena krcata. Ali, da se ne iznenadite, kavu u jutarnjim satima prije nekih 11/12 necete imati bas gdje popiti. Nema toga kod njih. Nadje se, ali slabo. Radisni su, i njihov je tajing rucak i vecera. Npr...predjelo, dva bifteka, botelja vina, desert, kava jedva 300 kn i to u restoranu koji ima svoju farmu mesa (budem ti odala tajnu  :Smile: ). Inace, hrana je slatka i to je jedino sto nam nikakone odgovara. Ja to bas ne mogu jesti.
Ina90, znam da je tesko, ali pokusaj ne misliti na to. Dva dana su puno u zivotu jednog folikula. A i vrlo je bitno tko ti radi folikulometriju, koliko je strucan i koliko ozbiljno pristupa pregledu. Meni je nesto slicno bilo zadnji put, da bistvar bila iskljucivo u dr.

----------


## Konfuzija

> al smo uboli jedan protokol od kojeg sam tada uspila zatrudnit i od tog dana oni su mišljenja da ne triba minjat protokol jer nam je on bia dobitni a i nekako kao najbolje reagiram na njega.iza te nazovimo trudnoće,uporno ponavljamo taj protokol,al evo nikad ništa,još uvik bez rezultata.
> u kojoj si ti klinici bila.mislim na onu u kojoj si uspila ?


U to vrijeme je bio dobitni, ali se očito kasnije nešto promijenilo pa ti više nije ok. Čemu ponavljati jedno te isto? Ja bih da je o meni riječ tražila promjenu. 
Na ovo drugo pitanje odgovaram pp-om, da ne bi bila reklama.




> Curkeee,
> je li kojoj muž pio kapsule Profertil za bolji spermiogram? Ako je,je li kome pomoga ili je to čista papilova ?


0 bodova, čak je bio malo lošiji nego prije. Tromjesečna terapija, nije bilo ni jeftino.

----------


## Yubi

Rominka to je super,al kava hmhmhmh :Coffee:  :Crying or Very sad:  ..

----------


## Inesz

> Da prvi mi je IVF i imam 26 godina...Za dva dana mi je nova folikometrija ako ostane ovako onda stvarno neznam koliko ce mi stanica ostati za PGD


Ina90,

tko ti je odredio protokol? Kod koga si bila na folikulometriji?

----------


## Ina90

Prag mi je odredija protokol,bila sam kod privatnika sad a u bolnicu mi je u petak...

----------


## Inesz

Ina
pošalji upit ili nazovi kliniku u Pragu nakon što u petak obaviš folikulometriju.

O kakvoj se translokaciji radi kod vas?

----------


## Ina90

To sam i mislila svakako kod mog muza je djelomicna traslokacija izmedu 2. i 3. kromosoma i inverzija na 3. kromosomu
Inesz nisam bas u toku dali si i ti na PGD-u

----------


## Inesz

Ina, nisam u mpo postupcima, a kad sam bila nismo trebali pgd.
Tu sam da pomognem ako mogu  :Smile: .

----------


## Yubi

Cure,iz Pronatala repro sam dobila zadane pretrage za napravit :

Potrebni osnovni nalazi: 
STD (serologija) - analiza krvi na polno prenosne bolesti za oboje. Potrebno je:
-HIV
-HBsAg (hepatitis B, nije isto kao i HBc-vidi dole)
-TPHA (sifilis-treponem i netreponem-obavezno)
-HCV (hepatitis C)
-HBc (hepatitis B, nije isto kao i HBsAg-vidi gore. Ovaj nalaz je nužno pripomenuti laboratoriji tj. svom ljekaru, najčešće je kod nas ponavljan za 60 tj. 120 €, jer ga pacijenti ne donesu)
 Hormoni (žena):
-AMH
-FSH
-LH
-prolaktin
Chlamidie
 Partner:
- SPG (spermiogram)
-STD (vidi gore)
Oboje:
-krvne grupe (dokument, nije dovoljno usmeno saopštiti)

Dakle,slijeseće šta me zanima je to da sam čitajuči po forumu pročitala da se daje nekim curama za napraviti i EKG,krvna slika,jetrene probe i pregled srca i pluća.Zar ne daju svima iste osnovne pretrage koje se trebaju napravit ili... ?

----------


## Rominka

Drugi dio ces dobiti nakon sto dogovorite termin. S ovim prvim nalazima zele prvo provjeriti stanje kod oboje, je li sve u redu i postoji li mozda koja prepreka. Zatim, ukoliko je sve ok, odlazite gore k njima na pregled, i tek tada dogovarate postupak za taj mjesec ili slijedeci. Ekg, krvna slika, koagulogram, anesteziolog i internist ti je predoperativni pregled koji u principu vazi nekih 15 dana do mjesec. Zato ti nisu dali sada jer zapravo ne znate hocete li ici sada u postupak ili mozda kasnije.

----------


## Yubi

> Drugi dio ces dobiti nakon sto dogovorite termin. S ovim prvim nalazima zele prvo provjeriti stanje kod oboje, je li sve u redu i postoji li mozda koja prepreka. Zatim, ukoliko je sve ok, odlazite gore k njima na pregled, i tek tada dogovarate postupak za taj mjesec ili slijedeci. Ekg, krvna slika, koagulogram, anesteziolog i internist ti je predoperativni pregled koji u principu vazi nekih 15 dana do mjesec. Zato ti nisu dali sada jer zapravo ne znate hocete li ici sada u postupak ili mozda kasnije.


Rominka,hvala na infu  :Kiss:

----------


## sljokicaa

Hej cure! 
Ja se evo igrom sudbine selim u Prag 1.2., tu sam trebala ići na još 1 ivf sad ali nisam mogla zbog ciste, tako da ću sada tamo tražiti što za daljnje postupke.
Ako imate preporuke koje klinike i doktori su najbolji tamo i kako se kreću cijene molim javte mi, može i u inbox (ne znam koja su pravila za takve informacije). Svaka informacija će mi dobro doći  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Sljokicaa, ukoliko ces zivjeti gore, najbolje ti je tada zakazati sastanke sa svima, porazgovarati i tada donijeti odluku. Ne mozete fulati, svi su dobri, odlicni. I mi smo svi odluku donijeli po nekom vlastitom feelingu. Bitno je da se osjecas dobro s dr, da ima povjerenja, da se osjecas dobro s njima, da ti daju odgovore...

----------


## AnnaBanana

Ina90, nemoj se predavat i dizat paniku, tek si na pocetku i moras biti smirena... 
Svakako posalji rezultate prve folikulometrije u Prag i reci da ides i na drugu pa ces im se javiti povratni, jer postoji mogucnost da ti i produze terapiju ili u tijeku same terapije da nesto mijenjaju. Tako su meni mijenjali i ja sam primala injekcije dva dana duze nego su mi odredili protokolom i jos na kraju uzimala nesto samo se ne sjecam sto... a protokol mi ostao u Peteovoj pa ga nemam sa sobom...
Ali obavezno javi njima da rade izmjene ako smatraju da za to ima potrebe...
I zbilja 7 nije lose, koliko vura jedva dobije po jednu kako treba... a tko zna mozda bas od tih 7 bude i zdravih...
Ja sam imala samo dvije zdrave i obje su mi ih vratili,  jedna se zadrzala i sada ta mala pisulja udara po trbuhu i jedva ceka izaci  :Wink: 
Nemoj misliti lose odmah, misli pozitivno, jer sve to utjece na rezultate...
Javi sto su rekli doktori iz Praga i svakako javi sta je bilo na drugom mjerenju.
Drz se i samo pozitivno  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

*Ina90*,

kako ide stimulacija?

----------


## Rominka

Ina90 kakva je situacija kod tebe?

----------


## Ina90

Cure hvala na pitanjima,situacija je blago rečeno nikakva,danas je odrađena punkcija ja od 22 folikula samo 2 jajne stanice...ko je i dali je itko u nečem pogriješio neznam sutra cu pričati s doktorom,u svakom slučaju te dvije ce ako budu dobre zamrzniti a ja idem u još jednu stimulaciju...toliko od mene...pozz

----------


## Rominka

Ina90, zao mi je da je tako ispalo. Rekla si da vam je ovo prvi pgd, a jeste li imali kakvih pokusaja prije? Je li ovo tvoja prva stimulacija? Javi sto ti je dr rekao.

----------


## AnnaBanana

Ina, javi sta kaze doktor kako tako malo od toliko folikula?
Pretpostavljam da ce na ove dvije raditi PGD, iako su male danse, drzim ti fige... Znam da su ti sve sada nade pale u vodu i zao mi je sto nemamo rijeci utjehe...  :Sad: 
Kada ces na sljedecu stimulaciju?
Ja sam za rezultate svog PGD-a cekala mjesec dana...

----------


## antony34

Cure da se malo pojadam. Jucer sam procurila. Imam uzasan strah danas idem kod gin da vidimo sta je i dal je sve u redu sa bebicom. Ne mogu vam opisati u kakvom sam strahu. Nije neko obilno krvarenje. Onako ko zadnji dan m nesto smede i ko da su mi neke zilice jucer ispale van. Oprostite na ovakvom opisu al neznam kako bi vam drgcije objasnila. Nadam se da nece biti nista lose. Javim se sa nobostima.

----------


## antony34

Evo bila kod gin sve je u redu. Danas smo 10tt. Bebica je aktivna samo moram vise mirovati. Uh kako sam sretna.

----------


## Mala88

Antony super,sad se samo cuvaj i bez stresa! Opusteno i cuvaj malu mrvicu!  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Antony34, sad miruj, polako <3

----------


## sejla

Ina, žao mi je što je tako ispalo  :Sad:  od 22 folikula samo 2 js...a ništa, čut ćeš mišljenje dr pa će se napraviti plan za dalje...drži se  :Love: 

antony, već sam pisala o svom iskustvo s jakim krvarenjem u prvoj t, pa je na kraju dobro ispalo. Znam koliko je stresno, ali najvažnije je da je s mrvom sve u redu, sada stvarno strožije miruj i bude ok  :Heart:

----------


## antony34

Hvala cure sad cu ipak samo skuhati i uzivati.

----------


## AnnaBanana

Antony, takav smeckasti iscjedak nije strasan, to cak znaci da sve ide dobro i da se tijelo cisti od zadnjih menstruacija.. mozda ces ga jos imati dok se posve ne ocistis od stare krvi...
Najvaznije ti je da nema obilno scjeze krvi i ugrusaka! 
Ja sam cak imala lagana krvarenja svjeze krvi, i tako sve dok nisam izasla iz prvog tromjesecja, ali eto doktor kaze da je i to normalno, samo da nije u obilnim kolicinama,nekad to zna biti zbog ugrusaka,iako meni nije bilo, ja i dalje krvaruckala svako drugi dan, i samo mi rekao da mirujem i na kraju samo od sebe prestalo....
Drzi se,samo miruj dok bebica ne ozivi,a onda ce poslije sve biti dobro i opustenije  :Smile: 

Sejla,kako si ti? Vrijeme opako brzo ide...
Ja jucer bila na kontroli, 33 tjedan,bebica 2 kg i sve je ok,ja se udebljala samo 6 kg, ali sve je dobro i ja se dobro osjecam tako da sam presretna  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Evo od jucer navecer nije nista curelo. Sad cu jos dva tj strogo mirovati i onda dalje laganini. Hvala vam na podrsci :Wink:  puno znaci  :Smile:

----------


## Nadica

Samo da se nadovežem za ova krvarenja...
Ja sam imala odljev svježe krvi s ugrušcima...Doslovno, kad sam došla u bolnicu spremačica je išla zamnom i brisala lokve...Bila sam u 6tt...I mislila...kraj, nema ništa od moje bebice...Ali, kad me dr stavila na uzv, srce je kucalo i beba je bila ok!Ni dan danas ne znam što je to bilo!Niti su dr otkrili, jer takvo krvarenje je trajalo jedan cijeli dan i još 4-5 dana manje,da bi samo stalo...Naravno, uz hrpu lijekova!Eto,taj moj mali borac je sada prošao 5 mjeseci i najživlja,najveselija i najslađa je beba!
Zato,žene,majke,kraljice,hrabro!

----------


## Blubutterfly

Cure imam jedno pitanje. Još malo pa namjeravamo u Prag  . Mene zanima dali je koja uzimala asistirani hatcking(ili kako se već kaže) i kakva su vam iskustva sa njim? Nešto se dvoumim dali da ga uzmem ili ne.

----------


## biska

Evo nas sa konzultacija  :Smile: 
Za koji dan krecemo s pikanjem! Akcija!
Imam samo dilemu koju sam zapisala na temi heparinke/fragminke, pa ako tko odavde ima slicno iskustvo bila bi zahvalna procitati

----------


## Rominka

Biska, kako za koji dan? Sad sam zbunjena....nisu te trazili da dodjes prvi dan ciklusa? Ili krecete slijedeci ciklus?

----------


## biska

Trazili su, ali ce mi prvi dan biti sutra ili prekosutra pa smo ovako dogovorili

----------


## antony34

Biska na drugoj temi sam ti napisala svoje iskustvo pa ako jos sta trebas pitaj. Zaboravila sam napomenuti da si je Fraxiparin dajem oko 13h. Nije odredeno kad si ga dajes al bi bilo dobro da bude u priblizno isto vrijeme sat razlike ne igra ulogu.

----------


## biska

Hvala antony! Super da si sama mogu odrediti vrijeme, puno ce mi to zbog posla pomoci. Nocas su me vec pocele proganjati misli da kako cu s toliko injekcija po uredu.
Evo vec mi je polako krenula trema, probudila sam se prije 6...
Antony, ti si imala neke indikacija za uvodenje fraxiparina?

----------


## sejla

AnnaBanana evo meni danas već 34+3, isto sam na nekih +5-6kg...malac rasteeeee, nažalost zadnji put su me u bolnici samo pregledali nisu radili uzv, pa nezz friške mjere, al po trbuhu znam da će bit veći od seke  :Heart:  Dosta je nisko, otvorena sam 1cm, nadam se barem do 37-38tt ostati 2u1. Drži se i ti i čuvaj, bliže nam se čarobni susreti  :Love: 

Nadice, već 5mj, divnooo  :Heart: 

biska, sretno u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

Blubutterfly, ja sam se ovaj put premišljala u vezi asistiranog hatchinga, no ipak smo se bili odlučili samo za Embryoglue....Navodno je hatching dobar kod fet-a, jer nakon odmrzavanja embriji imaju nešto čvršću opnu, a oni ju onda laserski stanje što bi trebalo olakšati implantaciju.

----------


## Rominka

Ajme Sejla kako je brzo proslo <3 
A ni AnnaBanana ne zaostaje puno  :Smile:  kad krenu te malise pristizati, pa to ce biti takvo veselje!!!!! 

cure, zanima me da li je netko izmedju odlaska na konzultacije/pregled i samog postupka imao pauzu od recimo tri mjeseca?  Da li je to moguce tako izvesti?

----------


## antony34

Biska ja imam mutaciju pai 4g/5g heterizogot. Ja sam pitala docenta Madreica dal bi na temelju toga mogla dobiti Frxiparine. Rekao je kao to nije neka mutacija al s obzirom da mi je ovo bio 10 pokusaj i zadnji i nikad nije doslo do plusa mi je napisao  recept. Rekao je da nemamo sto izgubiti jedino mozemo dobiti i tako je bilo. S time da sam mu rekla da mi je djed imao trombo i radi toga umro mi je dao. Nadam se da ce i tabi pomoci.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Pa mi bi i išli po naše smrzliče. Samo na fet idemo. Zadnji put je isto bio fet i imala sam samo embrioglue i bila je biokemijska pa zato razmišljam o asistiranom hatcingu. Sejla svejedno hvala na odgovoru i želim ti od srca da čim duže budete 2u1 i da sve bude savršeno.

----------


## biska

Cure, od sutra sam pikalica. Drzte fige!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Biska, pa jos malo i putujete  :Smile:  zelim ti da sve tece uredno. Kad ti je prvi uzv?

----------


## biska

Da, za desetak dana smo nadam se opet u Ceskoj na mini godisnjem  :Smile: 
Prvi uzv je u ponedjeljak, javim se s novostima.

----------


## Yubi

Biska želim ti sriću u ovom postupku i vidit ćeš da ce sve bit super  :Very Happy:  
Mi smo dobili nalaze i fala bogu za sada su svi super..danas ću ih poslati mailom,pa vidit šta dalje..volila bi kad bi uspila bit u postupku u trečem ili četvrtom misecu,a sad ko zna..
Biska,koji/kakvi pregled rade kad se dođe prvi put na konzultacije ? Taj dio sam propustila  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Rominka

Yubi, uglavnom idete k njima na 2dc, kada dr radi uzv, pregleda kompletnu dokumentaciju i tek tada donosi odluku o postupku, eventualnim dodatnim pretragama, o potrebnoj stimulaciji. U Pronatalu dobijes lijekove, koji su ukljuceni u cijenu, i dogovarate koji ciklus pocinjes sa pikanjem. Razradite plan pikanja, folikulometrije i raspored javljanja, ev vadjenja krvi.  Oko klinike u CB imas hotela koji su pristupacni za noc/dvije, i parking u tom dijelu je besplatan. 
Biska, kako ide s pikanjem?

----------


## biska

Hej cure, pikam se naveliko, a kako mi je velika guzva na poslu ovih dana, ne stignem brinuti o tome kaj se zbiva u jajnicima  :Smile: 
I jos k tome svaki dan hodocastim po laboratorijima za ove anestezioloske pretrage i molim boga da ne pokupim neku gripetinu. 
Sve u svemu zivahno je i ako ne bude kakvih neugodnih iznenadenja, bas ce mi goditi put i odmor!
Sta ima kod vas?

----------


## Blubutterfly

Evo cure konačno štitnjača ok, ureaplasma riješena i u srijedu letimo za Prag, a u četvrtak transfer... držimo figice da bude sve ok...

----------


## Mala88

Blubetterfly drzim fige,srecnooo!!

----------


## Yubi

Rominka hvala na detaljnom opisu  :Kiss:  Baš me danas kontaktirala  mailom Ljiljana iz Pronatala repro,nazvat će me sutra da malo popričamo i dogovorimo konzultacije..jedva čekam :D ..napokon da se nešto počne događati,da sam sve bliža postupku. Rominka u kojoj si trenutno ti fazi ?
Biska držim palčeve i ne puštam ih,drž'se  :fige: 
Blubetterfly sritno  :Very Happy:  !!

----------


## biska

Zaboravila javiti, danas sam bila na prvoj folikulometriji. 4 js u svakom jajniku, oko 10 mm su. Veceras sam startala s Cetrotide, sljedeci uzv je u cetvrtak.

----------


## biska

Yubi, javi dojmove!!

----------


## Rominka

Biska, napreduje to kod tebe! Do cetvrtka ce se lijepo razviti, a mozda bude jos koji. To znaci da bi vi u petak mogli vec putovati? Ajme, ja sam uzbudjena kao da mi idemo  :Smile:  javisto su ti rekli za danasnji nalaz, ali i situaciju u cet nakon uzv-a i interniste.
Yubi, eto i vi cete uskoro gore. Sutra cete Lj ili B bombardirati pitanjima, dogovorit cete neki plan i za cas posla ste gore  :Wink: 
Mi stagniramo dok mi stitnjaca ne dodje na svoje. Ovaj mj vadim neke nalaze, pa mozda, (ja planiram, a netko negdje mi se smije - haha) u 5 ili 6 uspijemo na otici gore na dogovor, pregled i lijekove. Necu planirati nista jer me zivot naucio da mi planovi propadaju, stoga kad bude moment to je to.
Sejla, kako ste vas dvoje?

----------


## biska

Rominka, mislim da ce put prije biti u nedjelju, bar se nadam jer ako bude u petak nista necu stici!  :Smile: 
Ja sam vec lagano nervozna i smotana, tesko mi je koncentrirati se na posao i svakodnevicu. 

Koje pretrage planiras?

----------


## mono111

Drage cure,
Evo da se prikljucim vasoj temi u nadi da saznam info o tome,.jer u pravilu malo znam.
Imala sam tri spontana. Na zadnjem je ustanovljena krom.greska triploidija.
Dokt.smatra da je vjerovatno neka genetska greska kod nas, i da su sva tri puta bile krom.greske.
Radili smo kariograme koji su uredni.
Dokt.mi.je dns savjetovala da odem na gen.savjetovanje kod geneticara koji bi me trebao slati na detaljniju obradu kariotipizacije.
Ako se nesto sazna, a bilo bi dobro da je neka greska, najbolje bi bilo otici u Prag na PGD dijagnostiku,.koje navodno pokriva HZZO u slucaju dijagnoze valjda, gdje ce se ispitati oplodjene j.s.i znate vec sto o tome.
Moze li mi molim vas netko opisati ukrato taj proces IVF i svega jer nista ne znam.
Da li netko zna koje pretrage se jos mogu raditi kod geneticara, osim osnovnog kariograma nasih kromosoma?
Koliko kosta ta PGD dijagnostika?
Da li znate gdje jos ima ta metoda koja se radi??
Hvalaaaa punooooo

----------


## Rominka

Biska, koliko imas Cetrotida? Kad ti je planirana stoperica? Zapravo sve ovisi o njoj. Inace, sve ces stici, samo polako. Ja bih ti savjetovala da se ne opterecujes sa higijenskim potrepstinama tipo cetkice, pasta za zube, za tusiranje....jer odes u dm i kupis za pet/sest/deset eura sve sto vam treba. Spakiraj robu i to je to. Kako idete, autom ili? Lovu isto ne trebas mijenjati jer ima bankomata na svakom koraku, a i manje-vise svugdje mozes placati karticom, ako ti zatreba.
Ja moram sada vaditi vitamin d i zeljezo i zalihu zeljeza, i imam kontrolu stitnjace u ozujku.

----------


## Rominka

Mono, zao mi je da je tako, ali gledaj to sada sa strane da imate konkretniju dijagnozu. Vjerujem da ce sada ici na bolje. Javit ce ti se Annabanana, ona je nasa Praska trudnica i prosla upravo PGD, i imala natezanja sa HZZO, pa ce ti moci bolje objasniti.

----------


## biska

Draga mono111, dobro nam dosla! Ja ne znam puno o PGD, ali vjerujem da ce ti se javiti cure koje znaju i koje su imale iskustva.
Bas mi je jutros moja ginekologica spomenula kako je cula da se par cura izborilo u HZZO za puno pokrivanje troskova PGD-a.
Zelim ti puno srece!

----------


## biska

Rominka, imam 5 Cetrotida, ali nista to ne mora znaciti. Prosli puta sam morala nadokupiti i Ceteotide i Gonal, tako ce vjerojatno biti i sada. To je zato jer imam viska kila... Po mojim proslim iskustvima stoperica ce u subotu, a punkcija u ponedjeljak.
Autom idemo, ja sam vec i smjestaj rezervirala od nedjelje (ima opcija besplatnog otkazivanja do subote). Ma bas se veselim putu i nadam se suncu. Jos nismo bili u C. Krumlovu  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Hvala cure !
Cekam ostale cure 
 :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Biska, imas pp da ne smetam ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Blubutterfly i biska ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

mono, pratila sam tvoju priču na pdf-u Trudnoća, nažalost svašta si prošla i baš iz tog razloga mislim da je razmišljanje o Češkoj i pgd-u sjajna opcija  :Smile:  Ovo što je i Rominka rekla, sreća u nesreći je što barem znate na čemu ste, tj. da se radilo o kromosomskim greškama. Obavite potrebne pretrage, a tada možete poslati nalaze u češke klinike za stručno mišljenje. U svakom slučaju, puno sreće želim i piši nam štogod treba!

Romi, evo ja sutra 36tt  :Heart:  to je sad već poprilična safe zone i polako se približava termin  :Smile:  U čet imam pregled u bolnici, pa ćemo vidjeti kakvo je stanje, a možda ću i saznati kolike su šanse za vbac/cr. Malac je aktivan i djeluje mi veeeelik  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mono111

Sejla,
Da, makar koliko sam citala ni to nije garancija da ce uspjeti,.makar.je veca sansa nego ovako.
Samo me zanima da li to HZZO pokriva???
Jer nazalost,.citala sam koliko to kosta i stvarno nismo u mogucnosti toliko platiti...
Hvaalaaa

----------


## sejla

Donacija stanica i pgd su metode liječenja koje nisu moguće u Hr, te ih stoga hzzo mora refundirati ukoliko se iz nalaza vidi da je to jedina šansa za začeće. Prije je hzzo podmirivao cjelokupni iznos, no prema sadašnjem zakonu omogućena je samo djelomična refundacija od 1000 E. Ovdje govorim o iznosu koji se daje za donacije, neznam daju li više/manje za pgd i iskreno neznam koliko postupak pgd-a košta, iako znam da su to veliki izdaci i da je uz današnje stanje teško si priuštiti  :Sad:

----------


## mono111

Hm...
Samo 1000 e???
Pa obican IVF kosta oko 3000 e,.s lijekovima, tako da oni jako malo financiraju :/
Valjda ce se javiti cure koje su isle na to.

----------


## Nadica

> Hm...
> Samo 1000 e???
> Pa obican IVF kosta oko 3000 e,.s lijekovima, tako da oni jako malo financiraju :/
> Valjda ce se javiti cure koje su isle na to.


Nismo išli na pgd,al išli smo na ivf donaciju. Znači...naš HZZO ti pokriva u visini 1000e i putne troškove (nama oko 2300kn), a osiguranje u Pragu, koliko smo mi shvatili to je njihovo zdravstveno ti isto pokriva oko 1000e...Tako da smo mi za ivf platili oko 2600e.
Vrijedi se izboriti, jer imaš pravo na neku refundaciju troškova!Moraš se jedino pripremiti na kidanje živaca i upornost!!!

----------


## Inesz

> Drage cure,
> Evo da se prikljucim vasoj temi u nadi da saznam info o tome,.jer u pravilu malo znam.
> Imala sam tri spontana. Na zadnjem je ustanovljena krom.greska triploidija.
> Dokt.smatra da je vjerovatno neka genetska greska kod nas, i da su sva tri puta bile krom.greske.
> Radili smo kariograme koji su uredni.
> Dokt.mi.je dns savjetovala da odem na gen.savjetovanje kod geneticara koji bi me trebao slati na detaljniju obradu kariotipizacije.
> Ako se nesto sazna, a bilo bi dobro da je neka greska, najbolje bi bilo otici u Prag na PGD dijagnostiku,.koje navodno pokriva HZZO u slucaju dijagnoze valjda, gdje ce se ispitati oplodjene j.s.i znate vec sto o tome.
> Moze li mi molim vas netko opisati ukrato taj proces IVF i svega jer nista ne znam.
> Da li netko zna koje pretrage se jos mogu raditi kod geneticara, osim osnovnog kariograma nasih kromosoma?
> ...


*mono111*
možeš se javiti mailom na *neplodnost@roda.hr*
ovdje su upravo prensesna dva članka o PGD-u
https://www.facebook.com/rodaneplodnost/

cure sretno!!!

----------


## biska

Mono111, kada sam bila na folikulometriji prije par dana, spomenula mi je moja ginekologica da je čula kako su se neke cure uspjele izboriti da im HZZO pokrije pun trošak PGD-a.
Sutra idem na sljedeću folikulometriju, pa ću je pitati za detalje.
1000€ je tako premalo za bilo kakav ozbiljan postupak u inozemstvu, da je to tragikomično  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## mono111

Pogledati cu ovaj clanak, hvala.
Koliko traje ta procedura s papirima i hzzo i komisijom?

Biska,
Pitaj pa javi !
Ti bi isto isla na to?? Mislim oni bi te slali?

----------


## Yubi

Rominka nadam se da ćeš šta prije riješit problem štitnjače i krenit u nove pobjede  :Trči: 
Sejla još malo i uskoro ćeš ugledat svog lipog bebaća  :Klap: 
Biska,zabolile me ruke držeći ti palčeve :Grin:  jedva čekam čut još lipše vijesti :Yes: 
Curke moje,čula sam se s Ljiljanom iz P.Repro,čekam menstruaciju koju bi tribala dobit kroz ova dva dana,tada joj se javljam,dogovarmo termin konzultacije za ožujak (od1-3 dc) s tim da bi odma išla u postupak u ožujku šta znači da bi tamo došla najkasnije treći dan ciklusa i ostala sve do transfera jer želim kod njih biti na uzv/folikulimetriji.
Rekla mi je da već sad od ove menstruacije 21 dc počnem pit estrofem.Nalazi su svi u redu,jedino još moram pri odlasku u Č.B napraviti pretrage za anesteziju,dogovorili smo i embryoglue i eto,to je to za sada  :Wink:

----------


## biska

Mono mi smo na donaciji, nemamo indikacija za PGD.
Javim se jos

----------


## Rominka

Biska, si bila danas?

----------


## biska

Joj jesam, iscrpio me danasnji dan! Ludnica na poslu i nacekavanja za uzv, EKG, internistu.
I dalje je 8 js, sad su izmedu 11 i 16 mm, sutra opet uzv.
Mono, bila je grozna guzvetina pa nisam pitala za PGD pricu, al provjerit cu sutra

----------


## mono111

Biska,.hvala.

Ima li jos neka cura ovdje s iskustvom pgd??

----------


## mono111

Hvala Biska.

Ima li jos neka cura ovdje s iskustvom pgd?

----------


## Rominka

Mono, vrati se na tamo negdje 25 str., u tom peridu je Annabanana pisala o PGD-u u Pronatalu u Pragu. Dok se netko ne javi. 
Biska, bas lijepo da svi podjednako napreduju.

----------


## mono111

Rominka,
Evo sve sam pregledala. Hvalaa, nasla sam )
 :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Mono, cini mi se da je ona zadnja bila na PGD-u, a da je predavala papire i mucila se s papirologijom HZZO-a, i ganjala ih. Mislim da ti je Sejla napisala vec, ali posalji mail i Pronatalu i PFC-u pa da vidis sto oni kazu. Puno je to novaca, kako god okrenes. Stoga, postavi 1001 pitanje i jednima i drugima, budi jasna, detaljna i na kraju ce se iskristalizirati. Oboruzajte se strpljenjem jer s nasom birokracijom ce vam trebati.

----------


## Ženica75

Book svima  :Smile:  evo i mene...zanime ima li koja cira koja je friško bila u Češkoj na doniranju j.s.? ako nešto fulam javite dok skužim kako ovaj forum funkcionira :D

----------


## biska

Prijavljujem stopericu sutra, put prekosutra i punkciju u ponedjeljak!
Imam 10-tak js, vec posteno osjecam jajnike i veselim se njihovom uklanjanju u ponedjeljak  :Smile: 
Jedva sam prezivjela posao zadnjih par dana, uz bolne jajnike i jurnjavu po pretragama i ultrazvucima. Iduci tjedan samo spavanje, citanje, izlezavanje i setkanje!

----------


## Rominka

Biska pa to je odlicno! Ipak je put u sub. Nadam se da cete imati lijepo vrijeme, da nece biti guzve i javi se kad stignes  :Smile:

----------


## tetamande

Ljudi moji pa šta je ovo došlo! Dobila san 2 opomene zato šta san lipo savitovala i 2 tjedna nisan mogla ode ući. A zašto? S
A gledajte ovo šta je ode? Naplaćuju spermu i jaja i malu dicu.

----------


## biska

Javim se definitivno Rominka  :Smile: 
Sad sam vidjela koje gluposti pisem, da se veselim uklanjanju jajnika, no krasno! 

Mono, pitala sam ginekologicu za PGD pokrice troskova od HZZO, ali mi nazalost nije znala reci detalje.

Inace, cula sam jucer na dnevniku da ministar Kujundzic najavljuje izmjenu zakona kojom bi se omogucio uvoz doniranih spolnih stanica...

----------


## Rominka

Biska, sad kad si ti napisala tek sam vidjela sto si napisala i evo umirem od smijeha  :Smile: 

tetamande, kakav savjet dobro ste i prosli. Ajde nas lijepo zaobidjite i svi sretni.

----------


## mono111

Biska, hvala ti.
Sretno na punkciji !!!!

----------


## Blubutterfly

Evo jučer popodne du nam vračene 2 mrvice na čuvanje. Samo se nadam da če im ovaj put biti dobro kod mame pa da če se i zadržati...

----------


## biska

Blu, vibram da se obje mrve cvrsto uhvate!!!  :Smile: 
Kad je beta? Budes bila doma i odmarala ili se vracas u radne pobjede?

----------


## antony34

Blu drzim fige da se mrve udobno smjeste kod tebe na 9 mj.

----------


## mono111

Blue,

Sretnoooo!!!!

----------


## AnnaBanana

Mono111, evo mene i mog PGD-a... Nisam stigla ranije na forum,a nagomilalo se hrpa poruka! 
Vidim da ste neke krenule sa pukanjem i ozbiljno se prihvatili posla i to mi je drago! Drzim fige!
Mono111, taj PGD je strasan,ali je jednostavan... strasan jer je jedini izbor, ali super jer tocno znas dijazgnozu i sto trebaju raditi tako da ako uspiju izvuci oplodjene jajne stanice koje su zdrave imas ogromne sanse za trudnocu jer zapravo uklanjanjem tih kromosoma koji niau zdravi ti postajes normalna trudnica!!
Ja sam jaaaako zadovoljna iako su mi od 24 izvadjene jajne stanice,samo 2 uspjeli izolirati koje su mi i vratili i sada cekamo nasu malu mrvicu!  :Smile: 
Rominka ti je dobro rekla, pisala sam detaljno sce sto sam prosla od papirologije do svega u svibnju i lipnju pa mizda da se vratis malo unatrag da se ponovno ne ponavljam i ne gnjavim i druge cure... ako treba ponovit, nije problem  :Wink: 
Nazalost istina je da je skupo,mene je samo postupak dosao 4500 eura, plus HZZO je platio dodatno oko 1000 eura , i meni refundirao troskove puta...  cijena PGD-a ovisi koliko oplodjenih stanica ide na tu analizu tako da ti nece moci reci odmah konacnu cifru....
Ja sam radila u Pronatalu u Pragu i guzva im je ali mi je Andrijana super... i nakov 8 mjeseci mi se javi i pita me kako sam i kako napreduje trudnoca... tako da sve u svemu,jeste skupo, ali isplati se i kad uspijes zaboravis na sve probleme i sav novac koj isi dala.... i dala bi ga opet samo da imas svoju srecu kraj sebe  :Smile: 
Pozaj slobodno sto te jos zanima ako ne mozes skuziti iz mojih prijasnjih postova,tu sam  :Smile: 

Bila je i Ina90, prije mjesec dana,ali se ne javlja pa ne znam u kojoj je fazi, znam da je rekla da nije bilo puno js... javi nam se draga...  :Kiss:

----------


## Rominka

Blu sad cemo cekati s tobom. Zelim ti da ti pozivna beta izmami osmijeh na lice za dva tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## Ženica75

Onak nitko me ne doživljava ili tko smiluje i odgovori mi?

----------


## Mala88

Zenica75 ti si nova pa poruke se kasnije odobre da se objave pa ih mi kasno vidimo! Pitaj sta te zanima slobodno,sigurna sam da cemo ti svi pomoci koliko mozemo  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Draga Ana,
Hvala puno.
Odg sam ti pp.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Hvala cure. Beta je za 14 dana znači negdje 23 ili 24 bi trebala vaditi betu. Bit cu doma jer imam dosta stresan posao pa ne zelim dodatno otezavat situaciju. Zelim biti doma i kao normalan covjek umisljat ( ili mozda ne)  svakakve simptome..

----------


## biska

Blu, super za ostanak doma.
Samo nemoj biti skrta i javljaj nam sve simptome!  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

biska, Blubutterfly, sretno  :Heart: 

Ženica, dobrodošla i pitaj što god treba  :Smile:

----------


## Elw

Pozdrav svima! Pratim vas vec neko vrime pogotovo cure koje su isle na PGD.Tribala bi neke informacije u vezi kupnje lijekova.Na pgd idemo u 3mj.dobili smo protokol pa me zanima ako ima netko s splitskog podrucja da zna u kojoj je ljekarni najbolje kupiti lijekove,tocnije Gonal i Cetrotide?Hvala

----------


## mono111

Elw,
Ja ti nazalost ne znam nista o tim lijekovima.
Gdje idete? U Prag?
Nosioci ste neke grese na kromosomima???
Sretnoo !!!!

----------


## Blubutterfly

Jutro cure nevezano za stranicu ili lostupak ali mozda mi neko pomogne. Cijelu noc umirem od bolova u zelucu zna neka od vas kako da si pomognem? Poludit cu kako me boli, a i 4 dnt  od simptoma nema nista..

----------


## naty71

dancek...evo da se i ja javim sa svojim iskustvom  :Smile: ) mi smo krenuli na donaciju js i dosli 15.01.2017 u prague na transferu...3.dan transfer mi se pojavio vodenasti smedi iscjedak i opet 6.dan...javila sam u pragu i javila mi je da bi trebala provjeriti razinu progesterona i primiti inekciju...no međutim taj progesteron depo nema vise u hr jer to proizvodi Galenika Srbija...jedino gore na dolcu i to za sedmicu dana tek dolazi!! dali se koja stim susrela...hvala

----------


## antony34

Blubutterflay ako imas normabel od 2.5mg popij si ga. To ce te smiriti i popustit ce ti ti bolovi i probaj sto vise odmarati znaci lezati. Nemoj nista raditi. Ako nemas normabel onda uzmi lupocet 500.

----------


## Elw

Mono111,hvala! Da,kod supruga greska na 15 kromosomu.Idemo u prag,pronatal klinika.Nadam se da ce se javit netko tko ima iskustva s kupnjom lijekova na podrucju splita.Zanima me gdje su najpovoljniji i koliko dana se cekaju?

----------


## Ina90

> Mono111,hvala! Da,kod supruga greska na 15 kromosomu.Idemo u prag,pronatal klinika.Nadam se da ce se javit netko tko ima iskustva s kupnjom lijekova na podrucju splita.Zanima me gdje su najpovoljniji i koliko dana se cekaju?


Za ljekarnu ti neznam znam da ima kod Šparca i Poljaka...kod koga ćeš raditi folikumetriju tj.ko te vodi u Splitu,ja sam ih dobila u bolnici jer sam išla preko Hzzo

----------


## Elw

Ina 90,idem i ja preko hzzo,poslala sam zahtjev al cula sam da odobravaju samo oko 1000 eura za postupak,dali su ti uz to odobrili i besplatne lijekove? Nadam se da ce rjesenje uskoro doc pa ce mi bit jasnije sto hzzo tocno pokriva.

----------


## Rominka

> Mono111,hvala! Da,kod supruga greska na 15 kromosomu.Idemo u prag,pronatal klinika.Nadam se da ce se javit netko tko ima iskustva s kupnjom lijekova na podrucju splita.Zanima me gdje su najpovoljniji i koliko dana se cekaju?


 Elw, zar vam nisu lijekovi u cijeni? Obicno Pronatal tako funkcionira da su lijekovi u cijeni.

----------


## Elw

Rominka, Ne, na konzultacijama sam dobila protokol al lijekove kupujem ovdje.Dr.Mardešić je samo rekao da ce mi lijekovi doc cca 800 eura.propisani su mi gonal f 300 od 2-7dc.i cetrotide od 6-8dc.Jos uvik neznam dali je moguce dobiti lijekove preko hzzo jer slala sam sam zahtjev za lijecenje u inozemstvu,rjesenje jos nije doslo al cujem da odobravaju samo cca 1000 eura,al neke cure spominju da su dobile i besp.lijekove pa neznam vidit cemo kad dode rjesenje.

----------


## Ina90

Elw aj molim te javi mi se u pp

----------


## Elw

Ina90 pomozi, nova sam na forumu. kako ti se javiti u pp?

----------


## Inesz

Elw
možeš slati privatne poruke tek kad budeš imala 10 objavljenih postova na forumu. 
Napiši još koju poruku  :Smile:

----------


## Elw

Hvala inesz!

----------


## AnnaBanana

Elw, ne moras kupovati lijekove za stimulaciju! Mislim,jedino ako bas zelis, ali to mozes odraduti u nasim bolnicama i na to imas pravo....
Znaci, kada dobijes rjesenje od HZZO-a, s tim rjesenjem i sa protokolom iz Praga, odi u bolnicu u kojoj inace osobe koje idu na potpomognutu idu na stimulavije, i oni ce t dati lijekove. Ne znam di se to radi u Splitu,ali ja sam u Zg i tako sam napravila u Petrovoj, i pitali su me da li zelim da mi daju lijekove pa se sama pikam doma ili da svaki dan dolazim njima u bolnici na pikanje.... ja odlucila da dolazim u bilnicu.... 
Ti i ja imamo slican protokol iz Praga koliko se sjecam svog... u toj istoj bolnici,prema tom protokolu ce ti napraviti i ultrazvuk,i onda ga samo posalji na mail Andtiajni u Prag... ako oni budu mislili da trebas jos jesto uzimati,javit ce ti putem maila, a ako ne, reci ce ti kada da dodjes u Prag...
Bas sam na privatnoj poruci pisala nekidan sve o PGD-u Mono111,ako zelis mogu ti proslijediti te poruke da ne tipkam ponovno....?
Ili samo pogledaj sta sam ja pisala na ovom forumu u razdoblju od travnja do srpnja 2016 jer sam pisala sve sto sam radila i koje poteskoce sam imala....
HZZO financira cca 1000 eura,oni to srede s Pragom, ti ni ne znas da to plate, a tebi Prag kaze cifru od oko 4500 eura, toliko sma ja platila,ali to ti ovisi o kolicini oplodjenih stanica i broju nad kojima je izvrsen PGD....
Nadam se da sam pomogla....
Ja sam bila na punkciji 27.4.,PGD obavili tijekom svibnja, i na transfer isla 30.6.
Nile male sanse jer sam imala samo 2 zdrave oplodjene jajne stanice,ali eto jedna se uhvatila i dolazi nam curica za 4 tjedna  :Smile: 
Tako da ti drzim fige  :Wink:

----------


## Elw

AnnaBanana hvala,naravno da nebi kupovala lijekove ako imam pravo na besplatne.Dali u rjesenju bude navedeno da imam pravo na besplatne lijekove?Sretno..

----------


## AnnaBanana

Ne pise na taj nacin,ali pise slicno.... budem pogledala u svom rjesenju pa ti mogu napisati...
Kada si poslala zahtjev u HZZO? Njih moras malo pozuriti tako sto ces iz zvati telefonom i praviti se blesava da te zanima u kojoj fazi je rjesenje... ako si poslala prije 2-3 tjedna slobodno ih zovi jer je to jedini nacin da ih ubrzas  :Wink: 
Meni je najbolje kada sam dobila rjesenje na kojem je pisao datum koji je 3 tjedna prije bio od datuma posiljke... brutalni su..tako tome priatupaju neljudski da sam se ja cak i preko telefona svadjala sa ovom zenskicom koja je vodila moj predmet... pisala sam o tome na forumu,vise se ne zelim ni sjecati...  :Undecided:

----------


## Ina90

Pise ti to u rješenju sve da imaš pravo na besplatne  lijekove ali naravno da ti je to u Splitu sve malo komplicirano za Centrotide sam ti 100% sigurna da nemaju umjesto njih dobiješ Orgalutran to ti je slično tako da se Prag s tim slaže ali svejedno provjeri s njima a nisam ti sigurna ni da ti imaju Gonale...kad uspijes javi se na PP jer nemogu ti ni ja poslat ili mi pošalji neki svoj kontakt pa cu ti to objasniti

----------


## AnnaBanana

E Elw, ovako mi je pisalo u rjesenju
"...Potrebna stimulacija lijekovima prije provodjenja predmetnog postupka medicinski potpomognute oplodnje moze se provesti u Klinici za zenske bolesti i porode KBC Zagreb, u kojoj je i predlozeno upucivanje na medicinski potpomognutu oplodnji u inozemstvo, u sklafu sa Zakonom o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju i opcim aktima Uavoda utvrdjenim standardom prava na lijekove iz obveznog zdravsvenog osiguranja..."

I samo jos da ti kazem,kada se vratis iz Praga,otpusno pismo koje ti da Mardesis samo odneses svojoj soc.ginekolicigi da ti napise recepte za lijekove koje ti je on propisao,i ona ti to isto mora napisati... tako sam ja nakon transfera morala jos 3 mjeseca piti nekakve 3 vrste lijekova i za sve mi ke moja ginekologica davala recepte..

----------


## Elw

AnnaBanana, prvi put sam zahtjev poslala 13.01.al odg.su da fali jos predracun iz praga i nasa suglasnos sa svim navedenim,tako da sam naknadno sve poslala 27.01.Neznam kad ocekivati rjesenje,nadam se tokom 3mj da ce stic.

----------


## Ina90

I u rješenju si trebala napisati da moraš ići dva puta u Prag jer Annabanana je imala s tim problema ako se nevaram,na mom je odmah napisano da je potrebno ići dva puta...

----------


## Elw

Hvala,valjda cu bit pametnija kad dobijem rjesenje.Nazalost nitko nas ne uputi u nasa prava tako da sve moramo trazit sami,citala sam tvoje stare objave znam da imas iskustva sa svim ovim pa ako imas jos koji savjet...hvala!

----------


## AnnaBanana

Samo ti njih nazovi sljedeci tjedan, i to odmah u ponedjeljak ili utorak i budi im dosada  - vjeruj mi! 
Jer ako ne dobijes rjesenje prije odlaska u Prag, odnosno odes bez Rjesenja, nece ti priznati ni tih 1000 eura ni troskove putovanja... nije ni to velika cifra kad vidis koliko sve platis, ali ja im namjerno ne bi dala gusta da me odbiju vec trebas biti uporna i prisliti ih da rade posao koji bi nazalost trebali raditi pod normalno...

----------


## Elw

Ina 90,znam al to sam tek vidila nakon sta sam poslala zahtjev.dr mi to nije naznacila a ja nisam znala kako to sve ide..

----------


## Elw

AnnaBanana,naravno da cu zvat,znam da bez rjesenja nemogu krenit pa ako treba odgodit i za 4mj.al nadam se da ce ipak stic do sredine 3mj..

----------


## AnnaBanana

Elw, dobro ti je Ina napisala da moras napisati u Zahtjevu da trebas ici dva puta...
Pisala sam o tome na forumu... zato kazem procitate i malo ranije postove od barem prosle godine jer sam pisala dosta detaljno,a sada kad objasnjavam preko pp i zaborqvim neke stvari koje su mi se dogadjale... 

Ako nisi navela u ovom zajtjevu da trebas ici dva puta, neka ti odobre njega da mozes barem otici u ozujku na punkciju,al onda cim se vratis sa punkcije podnesi zahtjev za refundaciju troskova za sebe i muza (dobit ces 2 puta 950 kn) i odmah podnesi i novi Zahtjev za lijecenjem u inozemstbu u kojem kazes da si obavila PGD i da sada moras ici transfer! To ti je opet ista procedura kao i za ta prvi Zahtjev... i onda taman dok ti oni rade PGD mjesec dana,imas mjesec dana da ti HZZO odobri to drugo rjesenje da mozes otici na transfer... Ok?
Ina,sto se desilo na kraju sa tobom? Nije bilo dovoljno js za PGD? Pokusala sma pratiti na forumu,ali samo si netala nakon toga... zao mi je ako nije uspjelo...

----------


## Ina90

Elw ako ti sta triba samo se javi...i da zovi njih u Zagreb da ti se to sve ubrza traži gospodu Brunu Milošević ja mislim ona ti je za ta rijesenja...

----------


## Elw

Ina90,moja mpo dr.je u zg.ja sam postupke dosadasnje radila na sv.duh jer je u to vrime humana u splitu bila zatvorena,tako da cu ako dobijem to rjesenje morat u zg po lijekove.al nije ni to problem samo da odobre...

----------


## AnnaBanana

Elw, nema odgadjanja... njih tamo nije briga za tebe niti za nikoga od nas, tako da se moras sama izboriti za sebe... ako si dogovorila sa Pronatalom punkciju u ozujku, pritisni HZZO..zovi i budi dosadna jer to radis radi sebe... sramota je da im treba mjesec dana da naprave rjesenje ako su te trazili dopunu koju si poslala 27.1. Imaju oni dosta vremena,a mi smo te kojima vrijeme curi na sve strane...mjesec dana ovdje mjesec dana ondje i prodje nam godina u pokusavanju i borbi....
Drz se i ustraj za sebe!

----------


## Elw

AnnaBanana hvala na svim informacijama,jos samo da te pitam to za putne troskove sta triba prilozit? samo otpusno pismo i pozvat se na rjesenje(ako ga dobijem)?

----------


## AnnaBanana

Da to je to, otpusno pismo i pozoves se na rjesenje... cak brzo i isplate  :Smile:  heheheh smjestaj ne placaju,vec samo troskove prijevoza... odnosno prosjecna autobusna povratna karta.. meni za Zg-Prag isplatili cca 950 k  po osobi...
Kad sam isla na punkciju,isplatili mi 2×950 kn za muza i mene jer i muz mora ici sa mnom da i on gore da svoj "doprinos"  :Wink: 
A onda kad ides na transfer priznaju to samo 950 kn za tebe jer kao za transfer samo ti moras ici, ne i muz....

----------


## Elw

Super,bar nesto... Cure hvala vam,necu vas vise gnjavit ako negi "zapnem" javim se...Sretno!

----------


## AnnaBanana

Sretno i javljaj kako ide!
I isprike ostalim curama koje nemaju veze sa PGD-om sto smo im malo forum prisvojili  :Wink:

----------


## Ina90

Annabanana malo sam bila izvan svega jer sam bila tjedan dana u bolnici zbog hipersten u la čije.ja imam dvije oplođene stanice ali nije još rađen PGD na njima samo su zamrznute sad sam na malom odmoru pa u 5 mjesec ako Bog da idem u novu stimulaciju sa malo drugačijem protokolom...kako si mi ti...još malo brojis ako se nevaram...
Elw imaš PP...

----------


## AnnaBanana

Draga Ina, nadam se da ce sljedeca stimulacija proci bezbolnije i da ce vise js biti... drzim ti fige... svakako javljaj... svima si nam u mislima  :Kiss: 

Ja sam dobro, jos malo... prvo cemo Sejlu otpratiti i docekati njezinu mrvu... ako se ne varam kroz dva tjedna, a onda ide i moj red  :Wink: 
Ja se dobro osjecam, postaje mi teze jer mi trbuh raste naocigled svaki dan, imam osjecaj... do sada sam imala mali trbuh skroz i bila sam poletna, a sada mi je vec tesko i raste pritisak na mjehur... ali bebica lupa stalno pa tako znam da je sve dobro. Sljedeci tjedan cemo na kontrolu pa se nadam da ce i dalje sve biti dobro i po planu...
Doktor kaze da je termin 18.3. Tako da se lagano primice  :Wink: 
Cak nije ni da me je frka i panika, zacudo  :Smile:  heheheh vec vise znatizelja  :Wink:

----------


## kiki30

Drage moje..samo da vas pozdravimo ja i moja cura koja ima 6 mjeseci.. 70 cm i 9 kg  hihi a kad je fino mamino mlijeko  :Smile:  voli papati i jako je hlapljiva tako da su nas do punih sest mj mucili grcici..
Inace uzivamo..vjerujte da svaki dan pustim suzu gledajuci je ..moje dijete..ajme koliko sam ju cekala..sanjala..
Ne odustajte od svojih snova..budite jake i uporne..
Saljemo vam puse   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## biska

Curke, saljem vam Cesku pusu za Valentinovo  :Smile: 
Imamo 7 oplodjenih js, drzite nam fige da sve lijepo napreduju

----------


## AnnaBanana

Jeeeeeej  :Smile:  prekrasne vijesti cure moje drage.... da nas iz dana u dan ima sve vise tako ispunjenih i sretnih!!! ♡♡♡

----------


## Blubutterfly

Biska drzim rukonozne fige da sve napreduju i da budu savrsene za transfer u mamicu.

----------


## mono111

Biska,

Ja drzim figeeee  :Smile:

----------


## Yubi

Super Biska !!! Baš lipe vijesti  :Very Happy:  !!!
Mi smo u plodnoj Češkoj 9.3  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Yubi, blizi se  :Wink:  
nadam se curke da ste zapocele novi vlak! 
Sejla i Annabanana, samo opusteno sada <3 u iscekivanju smo s vama! Ne mogu vjerovati da smo lani u ovo doba kovale planove kada i kako cemo. Bome vrijeme leti.

----------


## AnnaBanana

Rominka, zamisli, ja lani 22.2. Bila narucena na prve konzultacije... u sijecnju sam citala forume ko luda za informacijama i upoznavala se sa svima vama.. sta ti je zivot...
Tebi i ostalim curama zelim najvise uspjeha jer ste svojom borbom zbilja zasluzile srecu i ljubav  :Kiss:

----------


## biska

Da i ovdje, na domacoj temi prijavim transfer 2 mlade blastice. Beta je za stopedeset godina, uopce necu razmisljati o tome, nego fino malo po malo  :Smile: 
Prvi korak je sutrasnji povratak kuci.
U Ceskoj je krasno, Yubi nadam se da ce pocetkom ozujka biti jos ljepse!

----------


## AnnaBanana

Biska, drzimo fige...samo polako iz dana u dan, pokusaj se opustiti da ti organizam ne bude pod stresom i odmaraj....

----------


## mono111

Biska,

Sretnoooooooo!!!

----------


## antony34

Biska draga sretno.......

----------


## Mala88

Biska i sve ostale cekalice sretno!!  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

kiki,  :Shy kiss:  tebi i tvojoj curki  :Heart: 

čekalice drage, sretno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ i uskoro tro-četveroznamenkaste bete na sunce  :Heart: 

Ja danas 37+3, neznam kud mi otišla trudnoća, još maloooo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Blubutterfly

Nase trudnice drage utjesite me malo  :Smile: . Jel koja bila bez ikakvih simptoma u dobitnom postupku? Danas je 9. dnt i nista nemam cak ni osjecaj dali je uspjelo ili ne.

----------


## nina977

Blubutterfly,ja u dobitnom ciklusu nisam imala ama baš nikakvih simptoma,više simptoma "sam imala" u svim prijašnjim neuspjelim pokušajima..
Mogla bi već raditi test :Wink: 
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## AnnaBanana

Draga, nisam ni ja imala posebno simptome... kao da se nista nije dogadjalo samo sam bila napuhana konstantno...
Opusti se, samo da nisi pod stresom... sve to utjece a da nisi ni svjesna...
Ja vadila 18.ti dan tek betu jer mi je tako doktor rekao... vise sam bila uzvan sebe

----------


## Yubi

Biskaaaa ludiloooo 2 blastice bravo !!!!  :Klap:  
Rominka  je,je bliži mi se termin odlaska i jedva čekam  :Smile: 
Čula sam se s LJ. iz Pronatala R. , tamo smo već 9.3 predvečer,spavanac i ujutro 10.3 u 11 h na konzultacijama..apartman već rezerviran  :Wink: 
Imam samo još pred sami polazak obavit nalaze za anesteziju/anesteziologa i to je to. Ja spremna :D

----------


## biska

Sejla,vrijeme leti kad su dani veseli i uzbudljivi  :Smile: 

Joj Yubi, uzivaj u cijelom iskustvu sto je vise moguce i pisi nam o svemu!!

Mi smo stigli domu svome i bas nam je lijepo...
Sad slijedi cekanje koje nikako ne volim ali i to ce na kraju proletiti... kakti  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Blubutterfly, meni prva t prepuna simptoma, ovaj drugi put ništa, i uspjelo oba puta  :Heart:  Sretno ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Blubutterfly

Hvala cure na utjesi. Bar vi znate da smo rub do psihijatrije tih 15 dana... cure koje tek krece zelim vam svu srecu od srca i da dane do bete prodjete lakse nego ja.

----------


## .Kristijan

Poštovane  :Smile: 

Molio bih Vas malo veću pomoć.
Suprug sam i nemamo djece. Čitao sam u par navrata Vaše postove na forumu i odlučio postaviti par pitanja, potpuno početničkih.
Ne razumijem se u umjetnu oplodnju pa bi Vas molio da budete obzirne prema meni.
Zanima me da li se može na ovaj način kontaktirati klinika Pronatal u Češkoj, odnosno da li mi oni mogu dati sve potrebne informacije oko umjetne oplodnje?
Ne bi volio ispasti idiot dok šaljem mail njima pa se zato Vama obraćam.
Odustao sam od HZZO i povrata troškova i ostalih gluposti. Samo bih želio čuti kolika bi bila cijena postupka i na koji način je to izvedivo?
Također, ako mi možete reći da li su potrebne kakve pripreme prije (ovdje u Hrvatskoj) ili se tamo sve može obaviti?
Ispričavam se još jednom na neinformiranosti.
Siguran sam da ću imati još pitanja ali ako može pomoć oko ovog za početak.
Unaprijed Vam svima zahvaljujem.

----------


## Rominka

Biska kako je na poslu?  Jesi otisla danas? 
Blu, svima nam to cekanje tesko pada, pa oslukivanje tijela, silna pitanja je li ili nije uspjelo....pokusaj se strpiti do bete. 
Yubi, blizi se blizi  :Smile:  i mi smo lani bili u ozujku, chekirali se 29. i imali smo fuuul lijepo vrijeme. Sad imas taman vremena za napravit predoperativnu pripremu, sto je super.

E sad, .Kristijan, za pocetak dobrodosao, i zao mi je da si tu. Ali, pokupi sto vise informacija od nas kako bi si olaksao borbu. Za pocetak, imas nekoliko klinika u Ceskoj, uglavnom odlazimo u Prag i Ceske Budejovice, u klinike PFC i Pronatal. Ne trebas se brinuti da ces ispasti idiot jer to je nemoguce! Normalno je da svi mi imamo 1001 pitanje i vjeruj mi kad ti kazem da nema glupog pitanja. Svako je na mjestu jer morate znati korake koji vam slijede. U prvoj fazi je najpametnije kontaktirati obje/sve klinike i poslati ima nalaze kako bi dobili prve informacije. Kliniku cete ionako odabrati po vlastitom nahodjenju. Nije zahvalno davati sugestiju u koju otici jer se vama mozda nacin ophodjena/ili nesto sasvim drugo nece dopasti. 

Sejla, docekala si proljece <3 nije li to predivno  :Kiss:

----------


## biska

Rominka, odlazak na posao je bas pomogao.
Jutro mi je bilo koma, a odmah sam se krenula osjecati bolje po izlasku iz kuce.
Teski ce biti ovi dani, ali do kraja ovog vikenda cu vjerojatno znati na cemu sam jer je meni u neuspjelim pokusajima m uvijek krenula 7 ili 8 dnt.

----------


## AnnaBanana

Bok Kristijan! 
Rominka ti je dobro rekla - nikako ne mozes ispasti bedast pogotovo jer se radi o tvom zivotu, tako da koliko god mislis da ti je pitanje glupo vjeruj mi da nije... polako ces se ukljucivati u pricu i cijelu problematiku tako da ces nazalost na kraju rasturati ovu temu...
Svakako posalji mail sa nalazima u obje klinike u Cesku pa vidi s kojom si ostvario bolju komunikaciju...
Nisam skuzila u cemu je tocno problem, i zasto si vec dignuo ruke od HZZO-a, ali i da imas novaca, zasto ne bi iskoristio svoja prava koja ti drzava daje, (pod pretpostavkom da imas pravo na njih)...
Dosta nalaza i pripreme mozete ti i supruga odraditi u Hrvatskoj, ali nazalost neke ne (poput stimulacije) ukoliko nemas rjesenje od HZZO-a... u tom slucaju sami kupujete lijekove koji isto kostaju...
Mozda da nam malo vise kazes u cemu je problem onda bi ti se javile bas cure sa slicnim problemom...

Sejla, kako se ti drzis? Svaki dan ocekujem da ces se javiti sa velikom novosti  :Smile: 
Meni je trbuh bas jako narastao u zadnjih tjedan dana i postalo mi je dosta teze i spavati i kretati se... u cetvrtak cu na kontrolu i nadam se da ce reci da je sve u redu... uvijek sam luda par dana prije kontrole jer me frka  :Smile: 
A vi cekalice, stepljive budite... mislimo na vas  :Kiss:

----------


## sejla

biska, drago mi je da se bolje psihički osjećaš na poslu, al samo polako. Uskoro očekujemo plusiće/velike bete tebe i Blubutterfly  :Heart: 

Yubi, super, slatko iščekivanje odlaska  :Smile: 

Anna, evo držim se i još sam u komadu. Sutra sam 38tt, u čet isto moram u bolnicu na pregled pa ćemo vidjet kakva je situacija. Prošli tj sam bila 3cm otvorena, pa me zezaju da kad krene da će izletit ko metak  :Laughing:  Ma samo nek bude sve ok. Je, i meni težak trbuh, umaram se i bole dosta leđa, ali trudim se uživati u zadnjim danima trudnoće, udarčićima, štuckanjima... :Zaljubljen: 
Drži mi se  :Kiss:

----------


## Blubutterfly

Ajme sejla pa ti ces uskoro drzat svoje zlato u rukama... bas si me ganula sa izjavom da cekas velike bete... vise ni sama neznam sta da mislim.. cure koje sam pitala za visok cerviks kazu da je to dobar znak, a pritisak pred stvari ne popusta tako da sam ustvari jos vise zbunjena. Brzo ce rezultati pa eto samo jos malo strpljenja. Drzim ti fige da kad krene sve prodje savrseno sa minimum boli i muka.

----------


## biska

Blu, visok cerviks je dobar znak. Drži se toga, neka te umiri  :Smile: 
U postupku u kojem mi je trudnoća bila potvrđena sam od 7 dnt stalno imala osjećaj da m samo što nije krenula.

Ja sam napuhnuta kao bačvica, još i s probavom imam problema (usporilo je sve).

----------


## Elw

Bok svima,cure koje ste u iscekivanju sretno vam! AnnaBanana evo da javim rjesenje od hzzo je stiglo,odobren je dio kako smo ocekivali,plus putni troskovi i lijekovi.prosljedila sam rjesenje u prag e sad dali je to to il moram jos nesto slat nekom il oni to sad medusobno rjesavaju?

----------


## Anica72

Bok cure, zadnji put kad sam se javila bila sam ogorčena i tužna, spremna na odustajanje od postupaka a sada pišem i gledam svog tromjesečnog anđela. 
Ovaj forum mi je bio najiscrpniji i najtočniji izvor informacija zato osjećam dužnost da se stavim na "raspolaganje" ako kome zatreba...
Moja dobitna kombinacija je bila donacija JS u PFC-u.

----------


## Inesz

Anica72 cestitam!
Znači, odlucili ste se za donaciju js, niste radili s tvojim uz PGD?

----------


## a_je_to

Anice, jel vam to bio prvi postupak s donacijom pa uspjesan? Cestitam na bebacu!

----------


## mono111

Anica,
Cestitam !

----------


## biska

Anica, divne vijesti!  :Smile:

----------


## Anica72

Hvala svima.
Prva opcija mi je bila pokušati sa mojim stanicama i PGD ali sam razgovarala sa genetičarkom i objasnila  mi je da su mi šanse zaista malene.
Ja imama uvijek puno JS ali bitna je kvaliteta i naravno da se PGD-om neke oštete. Ipak imam 44 g. i bilo je realno za očekivati da nisu baš top.
Ovo je uspjelo iz KET-a prvi ET je bio neuspješan ali kad smo se vratili za pola godine po našu zaleđenu mrvicu bingo.
Oni u cijeni donacije garantiraju jedan KET a mojoj donorici su se oplodile samo dvije stanice. Savjet dr.Lazarovske je bio ET jednog embrija opet zbog godina i mogućih komplikacija
višeplodne trudnoće. Bilo me strah jer mi je preostao samo jedan i to lošiji ali s obzirom na loš nalaz donorice odmah su mi pripremili druge  pretpostavljam od druge donorice.
Tako da smo imali opet dva embr. Jedan je bio kako oni kažu savršen osmostanični i njega su mi vratili.
Ovaj put i vjerovatno prvi od svih postupaka se nisam osjećala trudno, krvarila sam cijelo vrijeme, cice ništa, nekeko prazno...na betu sam išla eto reda radi i onda šok...

----------


## AnnaBanana

Anice cestitam!!! Prekrasne vijesti  :Smile: 
Sejla, drz se! Ja bila danas na kontroli i narucio me za dva tjedna ponovno... kaze da planira 15.3 da zavrsimo ovu pricu....sve je super i jako je zadovoljan! Odmah mi je laknulo i danas sam sva hepi  :Smile: 
Elw, bravo za rjesenje!! To ti je to! Ovi iz Praga ce sve srediti sa nasim HZZO-om i konacnu cijenu umanjiti za njihovo sufinanciranje. Ti se prepusti i kreni po svoju mrvicu  :Wink:  drzimo fige! Sve neke lijepe vijesti  :Smile:  predivno!

----------


## mono111

Anabanana,
Drago mi je da je sve super proslo !!!!! Jos malo ! :Smile:

----------


## Ženica75

Bok cure, jel ima neka od vas da je 39+, naime dobila sam odgovor iz jedne klinike u Pragu da naš HZZO ne refundira ništa ako imate više od 39 godina ili ja tu nešto nisam dobro shvatila?

----------


## Ženica75

Anica72 kako bi od tebe mogla dobiti više informacija zanima me ama baš od A do Ž, koja klinika? s koliko godina si napravila ET s doniranom js i rodila? Jel ti hzzo priznao išta?

----------


## Ženica75

sejla tvoja je Ema rođena na isti datum kao ja  :Smile:  <3

----------


## Anica72

Naravno da ću ti pomoći kako god mogu. Dakle..
ET je bio mjesec dana prije 44-og rođendana. Klinika se zove PFC Prague Fertility Centre. Imaju dobar web sa dosta informacija. Koordinatorica za naše područje je Ksenija Medved. Imaš broj na webu a mogu ti ga i poslati ako želiš.
Meni su također rekli da nemam pravo na refundaciju od HZZO a pa dalje nisam ni provjeravala. Bilo mi je i logično jer ni ovdje nisam imala pravo na nove postupke.
Poslala sam im mail, već drugi dan su mi se javili sa detaljnim uputama koje nalaze i dokumentaciju da pošaljem. Trebalo mi je dosta vremena dok sam obavila sve preglede. Meni su tražili stvarno puno papira..ultrazvuk dojki, nalaz urologa, neurologa jer imam epilepsiju, krvnu sliku, urin, briseve, izjavu mog doktora da mogu iznijeti trudnoću... Pretpostavljam ako si zdrava da tebi neće sve to tražiti vjerovatno je to individualno. Trebalo mi je jedno mjesec dana da za sve to prikupim uputnice, naručim se, molim da me prije prime jer za UZ dojki su imali termin za 6 mjeseci, podignem nalaze...
To sam sve skenirala  pa su mi konačno poslali protokol. Oko toga ne brini jer su njihove upute jako detaljne i uvijek ti se jave ako ti bilo što nije jasno oko terapije.
Da ne dužim dalje javi što te još zanima...i sretno.

----------


## antony34

Drage zene imam pitanje. Pocela sam se skidati s terapije i imam osjecaj ko da cu m dobiti. Imam osjecaj ko da me rodnica boli. Jel to normalno? Pomagajte.

----------


## Ženica75

Anica72 hvala toliko toga bi te pitala ne znam od kud bi krenula prvo...jel imaš neki mail ili jel može na ovom forum privatne poruke ne kužim ga još jer sam nova  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ženica75

Update za cure od 39++- Doniranje jajnih stanica a pretpostavljam i ostalo...Upravo sam zvala HZZO da pitam da li imam pravo na bilo kakav povrat za postupak doniranja j.s. u Češkoj citirajući mail PFC-a:
"Na zalost u Ceskoj republici je dozvoljen postupak preko osiguranja do 39godina, a Vi kada idete preko HZZO u Cesku republiku, tada cesko zdravstveno osiguranje uplacuje nama dio troska samo pacijentima do 39godina i sumu 1000€.
Tako da na zalost Vi morate platiti cijeli postupak sami. Cijena postupka sa doniranom jajnom stanicom je 4600 eura." Eto to sam bar saznala pa me ta stavka oko čekanja Rješenja HZZO-a neće usporit....Majko mila idem skupljat lovu  :Smile:

----------


## inada

Evo da se i ja ukljucim, iza nas je 6 ivf-a i niti jedan transfer zbog lose kvalitete jajnih stanica, i mene ceka donacija ako zelim bebu. E sad mene zanima 4600e je cijena donacije js plus lijekovi za stimulaciju donatorke i moja terapija? Ili je sve u toj cijeni? Da znam i ja skupljat lovu...

----------


## Ženica75

@inada mislim mi/ti nismo uključene u tu priču s lijekovima...tebe će tvoja ginekologica paralelno voditi u tvom gradu na preporuku dr. iz Češke, mjerenje endometirja uzv, sigurno utrogestani i estrofem.. a možda može i HZZO prepisat bar utrogestan sigurno...

----------


## Rominka

Inada, ti mozes potraziti refundaciju od HZZO, 1000€ plus troskove prijevoza. Najbolje je poslati mailove na klinike, obje, i vidjeti sto ce vam koja odgovoriti. Zenica75, ti tkd, javi se objema klinikama, ima ih po cijeloj Ceskoj (Prag, Ceske Budejovice su nekako najblizi i uglavnom tamo zavrsimo skoro svi). Pogledajte na netu PFC i Pronatal. Dati ce vam oni konkretne podatke sto se tice cijena.

----------


## Ženica75

Rominka hvala već sam kontaktirala 3 klinike jedna je PFC pogledaj gore komentar  :Smile:  usput ima li još koja cura na ovoj temi koja ima iznad 39 i ET iz doniranih j.s.?

----------


## Ženica75

antony34 s koje terapije? može malo konkretnije?

----------


## antony34

S utrogestana 3×2 na 3×1 pet dana i onda 2×1 pet dana pa 1×1 pet dana. Estrofem i decortin. Ostaje mi samo fraxiparin i aspirin. Zenica ja ti imam uskoro 37 i bila sam na fetu sad u 12mj. Uspijelo nam je prvi put nakon 10 pokusaja. Kad smo isli sa svjezim transferom nam nije uspijelo. S time da nam je ova blastica malo kasnila s razvojem nju su dva dana kasnije smrznuli al cim se odmrzla odma se pocela dijeliti kako treba.

----------


## Rominka

Drage moje, je li netko bio na donaciji embrija u zadnje vrijeme? Zanima me, pa sve...kako tece priprema, koliko vremenski traje, kada bude transfer. I ako je netko bio u Pronatalu to bih rado cuti, jer mi cemo k njima opet. Kolika je cijena i sto je sve ukljuceni u cijenu?

----------


## Yubi

Biska želim čim prije ovde na forumu vidit tvoj +  :Very Happy: 
Rominka za 5 dana idem via Češka,uzbuđenje raste  :Sing:  
Sejla drži se,još malo i bebica je tu  :Wink: 
Anica72 čestitam  :Smile: 

Cure moje,ja se pomalo pakiram,još su ostali detalji pripreme (anesteziolog),to rješavam u utorak,a u četvrtak putujemo za Češku  :Trep trep:

----------


## Yubi

Rominka ako želiš mogu ti ja pitat  osobno njih u Pronatal Repro za cijenu i sve šta je u to uključeno.. jer sam svakako tamo 10.03.  :Smile:

----------


## biska

Joj Yubi, ja sam ti svoju situaciju javljala na temi "nakon transfera", ali nije mi uopce tesko (dapace!) i ovdje upisati lijepo duplajucu betu  :Smile:  
12 dnt 229, 14 dnt 520
Sretni smo jako ali i u strahu jer smo prosli puta imali spontani u 5tt.

A ti draga Yubi imas super stav, bas je zarazno tvoje veselje i entuzijazam. Sretan put vam zelim i jos sretniji postupak! Javljaj nam se s dojmovima.

P.S. Cini mi se da je Sejla ovaj tjedan rodila jednog malog Frana  :Smile:

----------


## Yubi

Jooojjjj Biska SUUUPPEEER !!!!!  :Kiss:  ČESTITAM !!! Znam da se bojiš i da svi mrzimo čut onu poznatu: "opusti se",al stvarno se probaj bar malo opustit i vidit ćeš da će sve bit dobro jer MORA i OĆE bit i točka.  .. Ovih dana sam slabo na laptopu/forumu pa vidim da su mi lipe vijesti promakle.
Sejla ako čitaš i ako si rodila ČESTITAM !!! :Very Happy: 
Biska hvala ti za za "stav,veselje i entuzijazam",to je moje oružje za probleme :lool:  i naravno da ću se javljat s prve linije fronta - Češke B.
Hvala Biska šta si mi ulipšala dan s ovim lipim vijestima..obožavam to  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rominka

Yubi, cet je zaista blizu. Slijedeci tj onda akcija kod vas, i neka je sa srecom! 
Sto se tice mene, mozes priupitat, iako ne znam hoce li ti ista reci. Za sada skupljam informacije pa ce se valjda nesto iskristalizirati u nasim glavama. 

Sejla, ma je li to istina  :Smile:  ooooooo, dobro dosao maleni ❤️

----------


## AnnaBanana

Sejlaaaa, cestitamoooo... dobro nam dosao mali Fran!!!! 
Biska, drzi se... prekrasne vijesti... korak po korak,iz dana u dan.. uz tebe smo  :Wink: 
Yubi sretno!!! Javljaj kako ide sve!

----------


## sejla

Jutro drage moje! Je, prošli utorak se rodio naš mali Fran, 3320g i 49cm  :Zaljubljen:  Sada smo domeka i uživamo u maženju i paženju  :Smile:  Jako je dobra i dosta mirna beba, lijepo i puno papa, uživam ponovno dojiti i baš imam svaki dan deja vu jer je ista seka  :Zaljubljen: 
Sam porod je bio jako težak, ali sve se to nekako izbriše pogledom u malog anđelka  :Heart:  
Svima veliki  :grouphug: , pratim vas i želim puuuuuno novih praških prinčeva i princeza!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

Sejla,
Cestitam draga!!!

----------


## antony34

Sejla cestitam i uzivajte sad.

----------


## nina977

Sejla,čestitam! :Heart:

----------


## Mala88

Sejla Mila cestitam! Dobro nam dosao mali Fran! Sad se samo volite i uzivajte  :Smile:

----------


## Yubi

Sejla ČESTITAM i poljubac našem Franu  :Kiss:  !!

Cure moje ja ipak sutra krečem za Češku a ne četvrtak,menstruacija mi uranila tri dana pa su mi prominili termin konzultacija/pregleda.
Nadam se da ta uranjena menga ništa znatno neće prominiti daljnji postupak,valjda neće bit problema na UZV .
Ko za vraga,uvik je točna u sat,a sad kad ne triba ona urani tri dana ggrrrr...
Da sam se kojom srićom rodila ko muško a ne ovako "nit vamo-nit tamo" :Laughing:

----------


## Rominka

Sejla, cestitam jos jednom  :Kiss:  
Yubi, isto tako je i meni bilo, uranila mi je a uvijek je k'o svicarski sat. Srecom rade i subotom, a i da se s njima dogovoriti. Javi kako je proslo.

----------


## Yubi

Curke drage,evo mi se polako pakiramo i krećemo večeras oko 21.00 :bye:  ..sutra smo u Pronatala R. u 11.00.
Strah,uzbuđenje,veselje je na 100-tu  :Grin:  
Rominka,pitat cu za tebe,a svakako se javim s novostima  :Wink:

----------


## biska

Go Yubi, go!!! Lijepo polako putujte i javi nam se nakon pregleda  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Yubi, rano krecete. Oko  5h ujutro ste vec u CB. Cete moci u hotel tako rano? Ne trebas ih pitati, ipak su mi odgovorili na mail (malo im je guzva, ali eto dopisujemo se). Iako imam jos masu pitanja, ali budemo to polako. Zapravo bih voljela cuti iz prve ruke nekog tko je bio na donaciji embrija kako je tekao postupak. No....u svakom slucaju zelim vam sutra dobre vijesti i dobre dogovore  :Smile:

----------


## makajica

Sejla CESTITKE  na malom frajeru i od mene ! Velika pusa   :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Rominka

Yubi, kakva je situacija? Dojmovi?

----------


## Yubi

Pozdrav iz Čeških.B. :Grin: 
Rominka,pitala sam Biljanu iz Repro za cijenu donacije embrija,rekla je oko 1400/1600 € (onako odokativno),rekla je za detalje da je kontaktiraš  :Yes: 
i da znaš da smo u knap stigli u Č.B u Austriji bile ralice po cesti,mi s litnjim gumama,snig pada ka lud,pa radovi neki na cesti,morali kružit a cili promet mic po mic..užas.A morali smo i mi koji put stat popit kavu da se razbudimo i taaakooo mi u apartman došli oko 9.30,stigli na vrime u polikliniku..
Dobila sam terapiju Synarel sprey,Menopur,Prednison tablete i Estrofem kojeg ustvari pijem već od 21 dana ciklusa prethodne/ove zadnje menstruacije.Dr. misli da bi sve moglo proć u redu al uz rezervu zbog mog AMH koji je 7,4 pmol, i ne baš sjajnog spermiograma :Shock:  Naručena sam na UZV 14.03 pa ćemo sve dalje znat...
Cure moje,ne znam šta bi mislila i nemam neki dobar osjećaj,bar ono na prvi "klik".Mužev spermiogram nije nikad bio bajkovit,al ono prolazilo je,a danas su mu rekli da ga napravi ( neispavan-cilu noć vozia bez da je oka sklopija,apstinencija je bila priko 20 dana-preuređivali stan (umorni ka pasi ) i naravno,pokaže nalaz azoospermija :Sad:  ..lađe samo šta nam se ne potope..užas ! Ja se šopam terapijom,Dr. će se sutra javiti da vidimo šta ćemo sa spermiogramom...a ja luda od svega.!!!
Najrađe bi odustala al mi glupo jer se već 6 dana trpam Estrofemom,a od danas ujutro s preostalom terapijom..i šta sad,ko je ovde lud ?! Biće ja..nema ko  :gaah:

----------


## Rominka

Yubi, bitno da ste onda dobro stigli. Ako dobro kuzim, vi cete ostati sad do daljnjega gore, zar ne?  Hoce li mozda ponavljati spermiogram za koji dan? Kakav im je plan sada? Pokusajte se opustiti (znam, znam nema goreg savjeta), naspavajte se veceras, odmorite i sutra je novi dan.
hvala ti za info. Dopisujem se bas sa B ali je u velikoj guzvi, pa info dobijem na kapaljku kad stigne. Bas cekam da dr pogleda nalaze, i da nam jave kolika je cijena, i kakva je priprema. Ako je zbilja 1400-1600€ onda bi mi mogli uskoro za CB.

----------


## Yubi

Draga Rominka,nadam se da ćeš uspit sve dogovorit i šta prije u nove pobjede  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam totalno razočarana,sad me zvala Biljana i rekla da je Dr. reka da bi bilo najbolje da ovaj postupak prekinemo,da muž ponovi spermiogram za mjesec dana pa da se onda čujemo za eventualno novi pokušaj..U totalnoj sam komi,jer nakon apstinencije od 20-tak dana,putovanja,nespavanja cile noći i dana,i mi smo znali da će spermiogram biti ajme majko..nikad gori mu nije bia.Iza nas je nekoliko IVF,i uvik smo dolazili do transfera..a vidi sad.Rekli smo joj da kaže DR. da bi mi ponovili spermiogram za 2-3 dana i da onda donesemo konačnu odluku..rekla je da će mi se javiti kroz uru vrimena kad se čuje s dr.

----------


## Rominka

Joj, Yubi, to je stresno. Definitivno nije nesto sto ste ocekivali. I sad ovo sto cu ti reci nece ti olaksati, ali mozda je bolje nekad strpiti se jos mjesec dva pa onda pokusati. Znam da je i psihicki i novcano tesko, pa i skladiti sve sa svim obvezama. No, kako jos niste dobili konacan odgovor od dr, polako, sacekaj da vidis sto ce reci. Stvarno mi je zao da prolazite sada ovakav scenarij. Ali, drzite se!

----------


## bubekica

Yubi, pisem ti iz osobnog iskustva.
Obavezno trazite ponavljanje uzorka, nama se znalo desiti da prvi bude azoo, a nakon 15min u novom da ih nadju, makar u centrifugatu. Kod nas je bila stvar punog debelog crijeva.

----------


## Yubi

Bubekica,hvala ti za savjet  :Smile: 
Rominka,stresno je da ne može stresnije,nikad gore iskustvo i rezultati u pokušavanju IVF uopće..
Cure moje drage,evo me sad zvala Biljana i rekla da se Dr. slaže s našim prijedlogom za ponavljanje spermiograma ( rekla je da muž proba do tada jesti što više morskih plodova,ribe i sl.) .. koji će bit u utorak 14.03. na dan mog UZV a prije moje terapije i tada donosimo "smrtnu"presudu ići dalje ili stornirat postupak...eto

----------


## Rominka

Yubi, eto vidis  :Smile:  setajte se, obidjite grad, stromovka park je veeelik i u proljece bude prekrasno. Pokusajte se opustiti sad ovih dana. Do utorka ce se situacija smiriti i sve ce biti ok!

----------


## AnnaBanana

Yubi, zao mi je zbog losih rezultata ali treba definitivno ponoviti spermigram...
Ne znam kako su ostali radili ali kad je meni muz radio spermiogram apstinencija bila isto 3 tjedna i onda su mi rekli da je to predugo, da treba biti 3-7 dana... i kad ga je napravio tada bio je ok... pliz raspitaj se da nije do preduge apstinencije...
Odmorite se i opustite se koliko god to bilo tesko....
Drzimo vam fige!

----------


## Yubi

AnnaBanana,ne znam šta bi mislila,znam samo da smo u Splitu svaki napravljeni IVF došli do transfera uz njegov spermiogram koji je bia svakakav samo nikad nije bia azoospermija...Dođemo u Češke B. ravno iz auta i nakon preduge apastinencije on odma daje uzorak,i sad ja ne razumim jednu stvar : zašto na osnovu jednog takvog spermiograma (koji do sada nikada nije bia takav ),i uz uvjete kada je napravljen ( preduga apstinencija...) su nam rekli da bi oni ovaj postupak prekinili ?! 
Malo sam iznenađena kako su tek tako digli ruke od nas,a iza nas je svaki IVF dolazia normalno do transfera..Iz ST-a privalimo ovakav put kao mislimo da idemo u najbolje opremljenu kliniku koja može "nešto" više učinit,a mi dobijemo u fino "nogu u dupe" kao neki beznadni slučaj,čak se DR.iznenadio šta smo zatražili ponavljanje spermiograma :Shock:  ..Pa naravno da bi ga svako normalan zatražia nakon ove cile priče !! Najluđe od svega je šta na spermiogramu piše da je apstinencija 2 dana..svašta  :Confused:  
Rominka,definitivno se ne možemo opustit uz sve ovo,baš smo razočarani njihovom površnošću..daju važnosti stalnim potpisivanjem nekih papira/suglasnost i tome nikad kraja,a nama priko mobitela tako olako javljeno da odustanemo od postupka niti uz prijedlog da ponovimo spermiogram,nego smo molili da nam da šansu..užas živi !!!!..nikad gore iskustvo nismo imali.Sad samo čekamo napraviti "pod stresom na 100-tu" taj prokleti spermiogram i onda ko živ ko mrtav!..Jedva čekamo doć doma..

----------


## Rominka

Yubi, bas mi je zao kako se sve to odigralo. Ne bih znala prokomentirati njihov nastup, ali ne znam koliko bi bilo drugacije da ste u nekoj blizoj klinici. Da li sad ovih nekoliko dana moze i hoce li utjecati na speriogram, pa iskreno se nadam da hoce. Meni je  vrlo bitno povjerenje izmedju dr i nas, a ono sto B i Lj govore/tjese/dizu moral mi ne znaci apsolutno nista. Kad dodjete u ut razgovarajte s dr otvoreno i iskreno, pitaj ga zasto je prvo odlucio da bi stao. Nema tu ljutnje i gorcine. Imate pravo na odgovore. Da si razocarana jasno mi je, potpuno. Mislim, em placamo, em je to put, em stimulacija. No bas zato ti trebaju jednoznacni odgovori koji ce ti rasvijetliti situaciju. Na kraju krajeva, nema tu garancije. Nama se dogadja ista situacija, ali sa mnom. Nakon 10 dana stimulacije, produzena je jos tri da bi dan prije puta doktorica rekla kako bi bilo najpametnije odustati jer nije zadovoljna reakcijom. I sto sad? Druga njena je bila da neka sami odlucimo hocemo li putovati i proci kroz postupak ili cemo odustati. Hocu ti reci, da ti se sada mozes ljutiti koliko god, ali nije sve tako crno. Ah,zapravo nema se tu sto previse pametno reci. Ali, drzite se!

----------


## Vrci

Jel postoji sansa da su oni krivo 20 dana sebi zapisali kao 2 dana apstinencije?

----------


## Inesz

Yubi
imaš pravo biti razočarana, zabrinuta i ljuta. Ali, klinika nikako nije odgovorna za apstinenciju od 20 dana kod para koji se sprema za analizu ejakulata i skori postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje. :Shock:

----------


## Yubi

Inesz,dogovor s Pronatalom je bia da dođemo na konzultacije od 1-3 dana menstruacije (UZV pregled i odredba stimulacije)..muž i ja smo naravno tili imati odnos prije putovanja,tako da ukoliko bude triba on dat uzorak da bude apstinencija u nekoj normali,međutim ja menstruaciju dobijem tri dana ranije (od odnosa ništa) i na paniku sidnemo u auto i put za Češku,a ostalo sve znaš..Nama je ovo osmi IVF(nismo amateri) i naravno da pred punkciju folikula/davanja uzorka pazimo da apastinencija ne bude duza od 4 dana,i nikada nismo imali problem s tim,al ovo nas je malo zateklo,poremetilo(uranjena menstruacija) koja nas je "matematički" u svemu poremetila..
Ne krivim ja nikoga,tako je-kako je,već sam iznenađena šta su znali da je apstinencija zbog svega navedenog ispala preduga,i uporno su tili taj spermiogram taj dan iako su vidili sve njegove spermiograme i prethodni koji je rađen prije 4 miseca i nikad nije bia azoospermija.Krivo mi je šta su se uvatili ovog (nemjerodavnog)kao glavni razlog odustajanja od postupka i zašto nam nisu dali šansu da taj spermiogram ponovimo (imamo vrimena do moje punkcije jer smo njegov uzorak radili na treći dan mog ciklusa),s tim da je Dr. bia zadovoljan s mojim uzv ,nego sam morala "nagovarat" da nam daju šansu za još jedan spermiogram koji bi bia u normalnom periodu apstinencije.
Nije Češka blizu pa sam se evo ovako malo "prošetala" do nje popila kavu i nazad kući,a nisu mi ni pare pale s neba da bi tolerirala prvo odustajanje bez njihove ikakve opcije za spasit ovaj postupak.Nekako sam baš tužna jer nikada u životu nam postupak nije bia storniran,ispada da ovi moji u Splitu ne dižu ruke od nas tek tako,a ovde hmhmhm..
Rominka tužna,pesimistična sam u ovom (ne)postupku,al neći ić za Split dok ovde sve ne iscrpim,bar ću u sebi bit mirna i znat da smo dali sve od sebe za spasit postupak.
Ne mogu virovat da si i ti u "banani" s postupkom!! Šta ste odlučili? Da sam na tvom mistu ja bi išla na sve il ništa,ipak si dosta dugo stimulirana da bi sad prekinila postupak.Možda baš bude sve kako triba,napravi odluku onako kako osjećaš.Ja znam da bi ja išla dalje u postupak a sad... Javi šta si odlučila  :Smile: 
Vrci,ne znam šta su oni mislili,ja samo znam da ne bi dala nikome s predugom apstinencijom da čini spermiogram a zatim se držat njega (kao takvog) striktno "ka' pijan
 plota"
Cure moje hvala vam na svemu i oprostite mi na predugom postu,jednostavno sam morala :Naklon:

----------


## Rominka

Malo sam se nespretno izrazila (sad sam opet procitala). Nas prvi postupak je bio takav da je dr htjela odustati i prepustila je nama odluku. Tada smo se odlucili da ipak idemo, i bilo je neuspjesno. Danas bih donijela drugaciju odluku, ali to je vec drugi par pastoli.

----------


## Rominka

Yubi, kako ste danas? Kako se osjecate? Sutra ponavljate spermiogram. Kad morate biti tamo? 
Annabanana, jesi jos 2 u 1? Kakva je situacija kod tebe?

----------


## Yubi

Rominka,sutra u klinici moramo bit u 8.30..ne nadamo se nastavku postupka,već samo želimo provjerit spermiogram nakon normalne apstinencije kako i triba bit.Šta više muž i ja razgovaramo sve smo razočaraniji (na stranu loš spermiogram),već mailom prije dolaska sam im poslala sve naše nalaze,spermiograme,naše prethodne protokole/stimulacije di se vidilo i čak pod uskličnikom naglašeno da na Gonale uopće ne reagiram ..a ovde u Pronatalu mi dr.daje stimulaciju Gonalima  :Confused: 
Između ostalog LJ mi je jednom prilikom mailom napisala da izvadimo nalaze krvi na spolno prenosive bolesti i donesemo nalaze sa sobom (naravno da sam SVE nalaze ponila) jer ćemo u protivnom morati u klinici platiti za njih (ukoliko ih nemamo) 120€ ..Dakle,nalaze smo donili (friške)i oni unatoč njima nama ponovo vade krv i uzimaju tih 120€ ..svašta!!..Nakon šta sam pitala iz kojeg razloga sam na stimulaciji Gonalom kad na njega uopće ne reagiram(onako,samo pitam) dr.odjedanput mijenja Gonal u Menopur...svašta !!..Uglavnom,naš posjet jednog dana Pronatalu je bia : jedan UZV,vađenje krvi za nalaz koji ionako imamo ( za mene je ovo pljačka),24 Menopura,Synarel sprej i Prednison tablete i za sve to smo u minusu za 1600€ ( a da ni jedan račun za ništa nismo dobili a pomakli se nismo s mista)  :Confused:  Sutra ćemo malo ozbiljnije s njima pričat kad sve "zaključimo".
A sad jedno glupo pitanje  :lool:  :šta bi mogli od njih (dok smo još tamo) s obzirom na "azoospermiju" tražiti da naprave,mislim sad u ovom postupku/ciklusu ..npr Micro-tese dok sam ja na punkciji? Cure ne ljutite se ako pitam gluposti :Wink: ,al panika nam je i želimo sve mogućnosti klinike iskoristiti dok smo tamo jer čisto sumnjam da bi ispočetka sve opet radila kod njih nekom drugom prilikom.

----------


## mono111

Yubi,
Nemam iskustva s ovim stvarima ali pratim tvoju pricu i nadam se da cete uspjeti !!!!
Trebalo bi biti drukcije jer ipak vi njima placate tolike novce, zato ne kuzim njihovu politiku.....ozbiljnije porazgovarajte s njima !
Sretnooo u svakom slucaju !!

----------


## Yubi

mono 111 hvala ti na dobrim željama :Wink: .Po svemu,dosadašnjem iskustvu s Pronatalom,ispada da oni naše nalaze nisu ni takli,a kamoli prostudirali,nego onako koda smo im s Marsa pali :neznam:  .. U kojoj si ti trenutno situaciji,fazi?

----------


## Rominka

Oh, Yubi, sve to skupa stvarno izgleda da je odradjeno bezveze. To je strasno neozbiljno. Definitivno treba razgovarati sutra s njima da budete nacisto sa svim. Ja ne znam rade li micro-tese, a nadam se da vam nece trebati s obzirom na ipak nekakav spermiogram, prije ovog. Da li ti je muz bio mozda bolestan (s temp) u zadnjih mjesec-dva? I to utjece na spermiogram. Cak i ona nama banalna temperatura 37,5 moze napraviti dar-mar njima. (Nekoliko puta smo morali odustati od spermiograma u Zg bas zbog toga). Sto se tice onih 120€ i mi smo imali istu situaciju, i na kraju kad smo placali racune umanjili su nam za taj iznos. Ne sjecam se vise kako su nam to objasnili. Ali u svakom slucaju, pitaj jer to nije ok. A racun smo placali zadnji dan, do tada nisu trazili nista iako smo pitali. Kazu da racune rjesavaju zadnji dan i onda smo dobili specifikaciju. Ako sam te dobro skuzila sutra ponavljate spermiogram, a ti ces imati punkciju ili?

----------


## Yubi

Draga Rominka,mi smo i prije nego je stiga njegov "slavni" nalaz spermiograma morali sve redom plačat ( spermiogram,lijekovi,vađenje krvi). Ništa nismo još ni napravili s postupkom a morali smo već "iskrcat" eure.Muž mi nije ima temperaturu u zadnje vrime,neka mala prehladica,smrtni slučaj u obitelji,preuređenje stana..uglavnom ja bi prije rekla da je STRES,a sad..Pošto me zadesila ova nezavidna situacija,malo bunarim po internetu i nailazim meni do sada nepoznate MICRO-TESE i sl. Ja se još kljukam stimulacijom,UZV sutra,a svemu će točku na i stavit mužev spermiogram a tako i presudit oće li se ić do punkcije ili ne.Sutra je dan D.
Zato i želim savjete,opcije da spasim postupak ako se da spasit nekim drugim metodama.
Kako i kojom brzinom idu kod tebe pripreme? Da li su ti B/LJ šta novoga pisale?  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Pa ako ti imaš folikule, u svakom slučaju moraš na punkciju. Ako je više od 1-2, barem mislim.
Ako spermio ne bude imao ništa, možda da smrznete jajne stanice, za idući ciklus kad bude spermio ok?
Samo nabacujem ideje, malo čitam po temamama pa me ova zainteresirala...

----------


## Rominka

Yubi, svakako bi morala na punkciju. A i ovo sto Vrci kaze, mozda bi bilo dobro zalediti js. Svakako da cete sutra biti pametniji. Mislim, steta bi bilo u slucaju da sp bude isti da ne zaledis js. To bi te spasilo od slijedece stimulacije. A opet, sp moze biti zadovoljavajuci sutra. Da, stresa ste ocito imali u zadnje vrijeme. No, to je zivot. Ne mozemo iz ove koze van. Iskreno, mislim da ste daleko od micro-tese, bar za sada. Jer ako ste imali kakve takve sp prije ce se raditi punkcija pa biopsija pa tek onda mt. Polako. Nadam se sutra lijepim vijestima od tebe. 
Nisam dobila mail od petka. Trazila sam protokol, da mi objasni postupak, i da mi navede cijene cijelog postupka. Sad sam na iglama i iscekujem. Ovaj tj kontroliram stitnjacu, i ako je ok, zapravo bi se mogli poceti spremati. Iako ja bih najradije krajem petog isla, jer sad cu imati previse posla jer pocinje sezona.

----------


## Yubi

Vrci,hvala ti šta mi pokušavaš olakšat situaciju :Wink:   ali viruj mi da ni sama ne znam,sutra ću bit pametnija.Ako spermiogram ne bude dobar,želim da mi kažu opcije s obzirom na moju stimulaciju i ukoliko sutra bude moj UZV zadovoljavajući ili jednostavno sve prekinit i ić doma bez punkcije (ponašat se kao da je bila hiperstimulacija i mora se postupak prekinit),transfera i sl.Njima će sigurno odgovarat da mi rade punkciju i zamrznu ako budu imali šta (radi love),ali ne odgovara meni jer ne mislim više uopće ić kod njih..
Uglavnom sutra "padaju glave" i donosi se odluka.

----------


## Yubi

Rominka,nadam se bar od tebe lipim vijestima ovaj tjedan za štitnjaču i da šta prije kreneš u rješavnje problema :Wink: . B je rekla da im je mama jako bolesna pa su ona i LJ naizmjenice kod nje,tako da je sad u klinici trenutno sama B pa ti se možda ne stigne javiti,budi uporna,pošalji opet.
Ah Rominka moja,prije sam za punkciju folikula ako će i njemu istovremeno radit punkciju(ukoliko oni ili ja  :Grin:  al prije ja predložim) pa šta bude,nego da mi se zamrzavaju jer sam već Vrci pisala da ne želim više/ponovo dolazit kod njih u kliniku..U svakom slučaju želim ovu moju priču zaključit s njima ovaj put (ukoliko bude moguće punkcija,transfer i sl.) bez da nešto s njima nastavljam neki drugi put - Neki drugi put sam mi negdi drugo i s nekim drugim u toj našoj priči.

----------


## Vrci

Koji si dc danas? Da ne bi bilo da da spermio sutra pa da za punkciju opet ne bude dobra apstinencija

----------


## Yubi

Vrci,danas mi je 7 dc.

----------


## Vrci

A onda ti je ok. Držim fige za spermiogram  :Smile:

----------


## Yubi

Hvala Vrci  :Kiss:

----------


## Rominka

Sretno danas Yubi!

----------


## biska

Yubi, sretno!

----------


## Yubi

Cure moje drage,hvala prije svega na dobrim vibrama,najbolje ste :Kiss: 
Situacija je nikakva.Spermiogram:necrozoospermia,moj današnji UZV nikakav-nema reakcije na stimulaciju.Postupak prekinut.
E sad,šta je - tu je,u razgovoru s njima,došli smo do zaključka da se dr. nije vodia po mojim prethodnim reakcijama stimulacije kojih je bilo 8 puta (di se vidi kojom kombinacijom lijekova najbolje reagiram),već je da po nekoj svojoj procjeni koja nije pokazala rezultate.
Krivo mi je,jer ipak nije mi ovo prvi IVF pa da se ne zna šta bi mi odgovaralo.Mislim da sam bila svima dovoljno "pokusni kunić" da bi tolerirala "šaranje/gađanje" stimulacije (sve sam stimulacije i duge kao i kratke protokole prošla),zato mislim da nije tribalo falit stimulaciju/terapiju,al sad je gotovo.
Želja nam je bilo doć u Pronatala i probat,jer smo čuli,bolji laboratorij,embriolozi i sve to i dalje mislim,samo sam nezadovoljna pristupom doktora našem problemu i u mom slučaju površnosti.Ljubaznost B je daleko na nivou i cilog osoblja s doktorom,stvarno je,al kao šta sam rekla,tu sam zna se zašto i ono šta sam prethodno navela je jedino čime smo nezadovoljni.Napominjem da u svih ovih mojih 8 stimuliranih umjetnih sam dolazila do transfera a dođem ovde ne misleći da bi to uopće moga bit problem jer mi to nikada nije bilo (nadam se ovde boljem laboratoriju pa kao bolji embrij,uspješnost implantacije),a kad ono ja pala i razbila se na samom početku  :facepalm:  ...Eto cure moje,to vam je to..ćorak .

----------


## Yubi

Biska,kako se osjećaš ko novopečena trudnica ? :Very Happy:  Nadam se da guštaš i da sve lipo ide svojim tokom :Wink:

----------


## biska

Yubi, trenutno još strahujem od prvog ultrazvuka. Uopće se još ne mogu smatrati trudnicom dok ne vidim srčeko...
Za koji dan će se i to otkriti....pa ću onda naći neki drugi razlog za paničarenje  :Grin:

----------


## Yubi

Biska,bit će uskoro TIK-TAK-TIK-TAK srčeka  :Very Happy:  i znam iz osobnog iskustva da i nakon toga će uvik biti neki strah,al to je i normalno,a ti ne misli na to nego lipo guštaj jer imaš lipi razlog za to i bit će sve super  :Wink:

----------


## mono111

Yubi,
Bas mi je zao ! Zelim svu srecu iduci put !!! I neka gledaju tvoje predhodne nalaze, a ne da daju na svoju ruku tek toliko da daju.....
A kod mene, probati cemo jos jednom prirodno. Bila sam kod geneticara koji je rekao da s.obzirom da su nasi kariogrami uredni, da je mala sansa da se ponovi ta triploidija, ali nitko i dalje ne zna sto se dogodilo prva dva puta ( u zadnjem.spontanom je ustanovljena triploidija, krom.greska, u prva dva.spontana se ne zna sto je uzrok ).
Dokt.ce mi.uvesti neku stimulaciju za O, gonadotropine, da bi se valjda i poboljala j.s.ako je to ikako moguce tom terapijom, ugl.probati cemo prirodno sa stimulacijom ovaj put.

----------


## Inesz

*Mono111*
hoće li ti tu stimulaciju raditi subspecijalist humane reprodukcije u bolnici (privatnoj klinici) ili tvoj ginekolg primarne zaštite?
Je li ti inače imaš ovulaciju?

----------


## Yubi

Mono111,nadam se da će ti prirodno sa stimulacijom biti bingo idući put.Ja kao poor responder osobno bolje reagiram na polustimulirane (Femara uz mali dodatak Menopura i Cetrotida).Iz moje dvi neuspjele trudnoće (prvi put vanmaterična,a drugi put Edwardsov sindrom),genetičarka je rekla da sam imala samo lošu sriću,jer su kariogrami uredni i greška je bila na 18 kromosomu bebinog kariograma,i isto ne znaju reć zašto se desila ta "loša srića" :/ .

----------


## Inesz

Yubi
jesi u CB predložili donaciju?

Draga, strašno mi je žao radi sindroma Edwards  :Sad:  , taj sindrom nastaje slučajno, nije povezan s nekim možebitnim nepravilnostima u kariogramu roditelja. Sindrom Edwards se ne nasljeđuje, to je baš slučajana pojava, kako i sama kažeš "loša sreća".

 :Sad:

----------


## Yubi

Draga Inesz,
u CB su nam predlagali donacije ( embrija,jajne stanice,sperme )..mi za sada nismo spremni na tu opciju.Ne bi da me se krivo shvati,ali dok god imamo kakve takve "naše materijale" želimo ić s njima do kraja a poslije..A taj Edwardsov sindrom me dotuka :Sad:  Ako išta znam,(a stalno učim nešto novo i zato hvala svim curama na forumu ) moj imaginarni sin se neće zvat Edvard  :Laughing: 
Spremamo se za nove pobjede  :Smile:  ...

----------


## Inesz

Yubi, grlim te. 
Kako sam bila trudna u 41., sve do kraja prvog trimestra, jako sam se bojala neke od trisomija (Down, Edwards, Patau...). Strah od trisomija zapravo je kod mene bio presudan u odluci da ne pokušavamo imati drugo dijete. I da, iako sam u 41. uspjela zatrudniti i roditi bez problema, sve do nedavno sam razmišljala o tome da za drugo dijete odemo na donaciju jajne stanice u Češku. Toliko me je bio strah trisomija. Donorice su mlade žene, šansa s njihovim jajnim stanicama puno su veće za rođenje zdravog djeteta nego kod starijih žena.

Teško je to što si morala proći, zbilja...  :Love: 

Ne bih voljela da misliš kako dociram, ili da plašim,  ali pretpostavljam da znaš da je pojavnost trisomija direktno povezana s dobi majke. Izgledi za Edwards sy (trisomiju 18), eksponencijalno rastu od 30. godine majke.  :Sad:  Zakon prirode.

Inače se Edwards sy javlja pri začeću u jednom od otprilike 2 500-2 600 začeća. Parovi koji su imali trudnoću s Edwards sy imaju oko 1% izgleda da se taj sindrom ponovi u novoj trudnoći.  :Sad:

----------


## Rominka

Upravo ovo sto je Inesz navela je kod nas na kraju prevagnulo. Iako su iza nas tek/samo dva ivf-a, oba neuspjesna, kod mene je amh losiji, i puno nekih dr faktora, pa losa reakcija na stimulaciju i u konacnici losiji materijal s moje strane....odlucili smo se za DE, i definitivno cu mirnija ici u slijedeci postupak. Manje straha, manje ce organizam biti iscrpljen.

----------


## Yubi

Inesz,Rominka,
slažem se sa svim šta ste navele,i ne isključujem donaciju kao buduću opciju. MM i ja ( i svi vi) bi tili svoje biološko,što je i normalno,i meni neki vrag ne da mira da "kopam" do njega,baš zato šta sam imala prirodnim putem (bez pomoći dr.) vanmateričnu i zatim iz 4-tog IVF-a trudnoću koja je bila onakva kakva je.Želim reč da ta trudnoća s Edwards s. je ispala kako je i Inesz rekla slučajno (znači,nije do nas),i zato me kopka ić dalje s našim materijalom,a i nekako želimo svoje dite (želim u njemu/njoj vidit njega i sebe,nešto naše ),a ne da imamo dite pošto-poto.
Podržavam sve opcije i drago mi je da imamo izbora,i nikad ne znaš šta nas čeka u životu,al za sada stvarno ne možemo "probavit" opciju donacije,bar ne za sada.
Meni se čini da je meni potribnija surogat opcija,jer u ovih osam IVF ja bi uvik došla do osmostaničnih,ponekad šesterostaničnih embrija,al transfer/implantacija nula bodova.
Neznam,ovo samo naglas razmišljam... :Confused:

----------


## Rominka

Yubi, moram priznati da ova tvoja formulacija "imati dite posto-poto" malo zapekla. Jer ne vjerujem da se kod ikoga kod nas radi o takvim osjecajima. Nije to imati dite posto-poto. Sto je s posvojenjem onda?  Vjerujem, nadam se da to nisi mislila tako vec da si se nespretno izrazila. To su teske dijagnoze koje te tjeraju na preispitivanje medjusobnih odnosa, sebe samoga. Odluke nisu lake. Ali na kraju prevlada to da zelis nekome pruziti svu ljubav, da zelis prenijeti nesto dobroga ovome svijetu, pruziti svijet rodjenom, vlastitom ili posvojenom (opet vlastitom) djetetu. Jer u konacnici, mozes ga i rodit, ali ga treba odgojit. 
Sori, ali bas me zapeklo. (Mozda i vise nego sam mislila)

----------


## Yubi

Rominka,žaj mi je šta si me shvatila tako kako si rekla..Nekada je nešto nezgodno objasniti kada pišeš nego kada govoriš,zato i dođe do nesporazuma ili kako ti kažeš nespretnog izražavanja.
Ovo moje : " želimo svoje dite (želim u njemu/njoj vidit njega i sebe,nešto naše ),a ne da imamo dite pošto-poto." - tila sam naglasit da želim naše/biološko dite,a ne reda radi zbog godina i "sela" tj. šta će ljudi pričat ili dugo smo u braku pa je red imat dite i sl.,jer poznajem nekoličinu i takvih osobno pa eto tako ispalo pisajući.Nisam imala namjeru nikoga uvridit,ako se neko tako osijeća ja se ispričavam..štoviše,divim vam se svima i skidam kapu za svaki vaš korak,veselim se svakom vašem uspijehu,cijenim svaki vaš savjet i volim ako mogu i ja nekome pomoć s mojim osobnim iskustvom.Zbog svega navedenog zato i jesam ovde s vama :Naklon: 
Rominka    :Sad:  :Heart:

----------


## Rominka

Yubi don't worry  :Smile:   nema ljutnje, sve pet. Ali, ja ne bih bila ja da nisam odreagirala. Što zbog tebe, što zbog sebe same, a što zbog onih koji čitaju iz prikrajka a ne usude se javiti. Svaka poteškoća i dijagnoza je strašna i treba ju probaviti. Ja vjerujem da čovjek može biti roditelj, neovisno o tome je li rodio/napravio u kućnoj radinosti/posvojio/udomio. Inače, mi govorimo o donaciji embrija, dok vani klinike to zovu adoption, znači posvojenje.

----------


## Yubi

:peace:  :Wink:

----------


## Yubi

Imam upitnik poviše glave..Koliko znam,AMH se može vadit bilo koji dan ciklusa,ja sam ga vadila dva dana prije menstruacije.Dr. iz Pronatala mi je reka da je bitno koji se dan ciklusa vadi :Confused: 
E sad,prijateljica mi kaže da je njoj njen dr. reka da se on mora vaditi na sredini ciklusa da bi bia valjan nalaz,ona ga je ponovila po njegovim uputama i u istom laboratoriju i vrijednosti AMH je bija veći od prethodnog.
Šta vi mislite/kažete o tom..

----------


## Rominka

AMH je stalna vrijednost. Sitne, ali vrlo sitne i neznatne varijacije su moguće. Ja sam konkretno bila u situaciji da sam ga vadila kad je štitnjača  poludila i rezultat je bio manje-više kao i prvi put, loš. Treći put sam vadila nakon što sam sredila štitnjaču, bila na terapiji vit d i selena (a vit d sudjeluje u procesima i utječe na amh) i bio je neznatno povišen. Vadi se kad god, neće ti ni menstruacija utjecati na iznos a ni ovulacija. On govori o zalihama. S godinama je sve manji, i ne možeš ga nikakvom terapijom povisiti. Bolje ga je vaditi uvijek u istom lab koji će istom metodom raditi nalaz. Ali, ni to neće nešto drastično promijeniti ishode.

----------


## Yubi

Rominka,potpisujem i ja to šta si ti rekla,samo zašto mi je onda Dr. pita koji dan ciklusa sam vadila..wtf ? Samo mi je ubacia bubu u glavu..

----------


## antony34

Cure samo da vam javim da je postignuta jos jedna trudnoca u Pornatalu. Kolegica i suprug su isli na donaciju spermija. Uspjelo im iz prve al im nista nije ostalo za smrznuti. Ostalima koje idu sretno od srca.

----------


## Yubi

antony34  hvala ti šta si dan ulipšala ovim lipim vijestima i dala vitar u leđa onima koji se tek spremaju za postupak :Very Happy:

----------


## Rominka

Antony pa to je fantasticno  :Smile:  lijepih li vijesti!!!

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Nikako da odgovorim.
Da, dokt.mpo u Petrovoj ce mi dati Gonadotropine, ne znam da li jos ide nesto uz to, Estrofem mozda ali sve cu znati na vrijeme.
Ona me inace tamo vodi na humanoj, makar nisam imala konkretno problema sa zacecem nego sa zadrzavanjem T, ali sam ciljano dosla kod nje jer sam dobila vise preporuka za nju.
Prirodno inace imam O, ali radi 3 spontana dokt.takodjer smatra kao i dokt.R kod.kojeg sam bila priv.na konz.da je kod mene losa O i zato se spontani dogadjaju, makar u ovoj zadnjoj T kada je bila triploidija moguce da su dva spermija oplodila j.s.tako mi je geneticar rekao.
I valjda tom stimulacijom ce se koliko toliko poboljsati j.s.,.pretpostavljam da mi zato uvode tu stimulaciju.

----------


## mono111

Yubi,
U kojem tjednu si otkrila da je Edwadsov sy??

----------


## Yubi

Mono111,
u 11 tjednu dr. Š je posumnjao putem uzv na nepravilnosti bebe,hitno sam poslana u bolnicu Sv.Duh na biopsiju korionskih resica bebe da bi bili sigurni u dijagnozu(to se samo radi u 11 tjednu ),međutim zbog moje blago zavaljene maternice,dr.H ne uspijeva uraditi biopsiju ali također daje lošu prognozu i slaže se s dr.Š da je u pitanju Edwards sy...slijedi uz tešku muku kiretaža,a kasnije i nalaz kariograma bebe koja je potvrdila njihove sumnje.
Biopsija korionskih resica mi je predložena da bi izbjegli amniocentozu jer tada bi već sve bilo kasno,a biopsijom mogu bebi i sebi skratit patnje koje bi nas zadesile  :Sad:  
Mono111,idi dan po dan i bit će to na kraju sve dobro,nemoj mislit odma na crno,mada uvik triba bit na oprezu,i svaka informacija je dobrodošla.Slobodno pitaj,bit će mi drago ako ti mogu savjetom pomoć,a ti se naoružaj optimizmom i javljaj nam se  :Smile:

----------


## nonek

Drage moje, nakon dugo vremena ( 7 godina i 12 neuspjelih IVF - ova ) odlučili smo se i mi za Prag.
Već sam kontaktirala kliniku i dobila popis potrebnih nalaza, no mene muči jedna druga stvar.
Da li vam liječnik/ca preporuči vrstu IVF -a ili ipak mi imamo mogućnost konačne odluke ( donacija jajne stanice, spermija ili embrija )?
koordinatorica mi je napisala da nakon što pošaljemo nalaze doktorica će dati mišljenje.
Naime, moj AMH je jako nizak a i suprugov spermiogram je loš.

----------


## biska

Draga nonek, dobro nam došla  :Smile: 

Doktorica će dati svoje mišljenje nakon uvida u nalaze, ali konačna odluka donosi se sporazumno, između vas i liječnika

----------


## nonek

Draga nonek, dobro nam došla  :Smile: 

Doktorica će dati svoje mišljenje nakon uvida u nalaze, ali konačna odluka donosi se sporazumno, između vas i liječnika[/QUOTE]

Hvala biska  :Smile: 
Malo sam nestrpljiva oko toga pa volim čuti od cura koje su to prošle.

----------


## mono111

Yubi,
Hvala na odgovoru. Bas grozno, ne znam uopce sto bi rekla, bas mi je zao.
A koliko je opasno raditi tu biopsiju ili korionskih resica u 11 tjednu? Kolika je sansa za spontanim??

----------


## Rominka

Nonek, oni ce na temelju nalaza dati svoju preporuku. A i godine su faktor, koliko god mi mislili da nisu. No, njihova preporuka nije i nes smije i ne moze biti konacna. Ipak vas dvoje trebate, sto psihicki sto fizicki proci kroz to. Budite sigurni u svoju odluku pa kad odete na kontrolu, ili kad dodje tren da vam daju preporuku da budete spremni izreci svoje misli. Nama su vec u drugom postupku indirektno spomenuli donaciju embrija. Nekako sam dojma da im to nije lako savjetovati kad postoji genetski materijal, ponajvise jer ce vecina pokusavati sa vlastitim materijalom. No, tu zaista treba biti pametan i realan i sagledati koliko trenutnu situaciju toliko i neku blizu buducnost. Nemojmo se zavaravati da stimulacija ne pusta nikakve tragove na nasim tijelima. Za sada, odradi pretrage koje te traze, dogovorite se i punim jedrima naprijed. Opusteno, koliko opusteni mozemo biti, i pozitivno.

----------


## Kadauna

znate li koliko se čeka od predavanja zahtjeva HZZO-u za postupak donacije u Pragu do slanja njihovog rješenja? hvala puno!

----------


## Rominka

Ako je sve u redu i ne traze dopune dokumenata, mislim da kroz mjesec i pol se dobije (ali zoves ih telefonom da ih pozuris). Inace, ako me pamcenje sluzi znali su i duze cekati. Treba biti uporan i zvati ih.

----------


## nonek

Hvala puno na pomoći...puno smo toga već prošli tako da smo se vi već okvirno odlučili...zato me i muči da li oni na neki način nameću svoje mišljenje.





> Nonek, oni ce na temelju nalaza dati svoju preporuku. A i godine su faktor, koliko god mi mislili da nisu. No, njihova preporuka nije i nes smije i ne moze biti konacna. Ipak vas dvoje trebate, sto psihicki sto fizicki proci kroz to. Budite sigurni u svoju odluku pa kad odete na kontrolu, ili kad dodje tren da vam daju preporuku da budete spremni izreci svoje misli. Nama su vec u drugom postupku indirektno spomenuli donaciju embrija. Nekako sam dojma da im to nije lako savjetovati kad postoji genetski materijal, ponajvise jer ce vecina pokusavati sa vlastitim materijalom. No, tu zaista treba biti pametan i realan i sagledati koliko trenutnu situaciju toliko i neku blizu buducnost. Nemojmo se zavaravati da stimulacija ne pusta nikakve tragove na nasim tijelima. Za sada, odradi pretrage koje te traze, dogovorite se i punim jedrima naprijed. Opusteno, koliko opusteni mozemo biti, i pozitivno.

----------


## Yubi

Mono111,
Koliko sam onda bila informirana od strane liječnika,ona je bezopasna za razliku od amniocentoze zbog koje može doć do spontanog, koja čak za razliku od biopsije ne daje nikakav izbor (prekinuti problematičnu trudnoću) ukoliko amniocenteza pokaže loš nalaz.Ne znam da li griješim,ali po sijećanju (viruj mi da to pamtim i pamtit ću dok sam živa  :Sad: ) su mi tako liječnici rekli iz Splita i Zagreba.

----------


## Yubi

Nonek,
ja sam bila prije par dana u Pronatal klinici u Češkim B.,meni je dr.odredio terapiju,ali prije svega (mog UZV,spermiograma) nas je pita želimo li ikakvu donaciju,malo mi je falilo da kažem :"Da trebamo,novčanu :Laughing: "..Uglavnom je to doslovno ovako izgledalo - oni nama "Dobar dan",mi njima "Dobar dan",sili na stolice i prvo pitanje je baš bilo želimo li donacije,a onda je sve ostalo krenilo (moj prvi UZV,kontrola spermiograma). Ništa strašno,uglavnom ne vrše pritisak al kako su ti i cure rekle,morate bit odlučni u svemu što želite i sve ih pitaj šta te zanima.Da ih ja sama nisam pitala,ne bi ni znala koliko imam/nemam i koliki su folikuli jer meni nisu nakon pregleda davali nikakve pismene nalaze (koliko,čega)..dakle,moj savjet ti je odlučite šta želite,pitaj šta te god zanima i naravno osmijeh na lice,sretno !! :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

zahvaljujem........ 


> znate li koliko se čeka od predavanja zahtjeva HZZO-u za postupak donacije u Pragu do slanja njihovog rješenja? hvala puno!





> Ako je sve u redu i ne traze dopune dokumenata, mislim da kroz mjesec i pol se dobije (ali zoves ih telefonom da ih pozuris). Inace, ako me pamcenje sluzi znali su i duze cekati. Treba biti uporan i zvati ih.


a koliko sad uopće HZZO daje za postupak uz donaciju jajnih stanica? I koja je inače cijena?

----------


## Rominka

Ako se ide u CZ, tada sufinanciraju put i 1000 € jer toliko dobivaju i česki parovi po njihovim zakonima a naši se na to izvlače. za donaciju js ne znam cijenu pa ne bih lupati bezveze, ali za donaciju sp treba izdvojiti oko 3000 € za postupak, i onda ovisno od klinike za lijekove (u nekima je već uračunata i cijena lijekova pa to ne kupuješ posebno), smještaj, put, boravak. ali otprilike treba imati oko 5000 € za postupak, ako  je prvi i ako niste imali za zalediti.donacija embrija je 1400-1600€ ali tu ne znam sve stavke, da li su uključeni neki lijekovi i to je cijena za Pronatala CB.

----------


## nina977

Kaduna,postupak sa doniranim js dođe oko 4500 eura.
Do 39.-te godine imaš pravo na refundaciju od Hzzo u visini 1000 eura + putni troškovi.

----------


## antony34

Kadauna ako idete na donaciju js preko hzzo onda u klinici placate 2460eu. Tako smo mi platili u 10mj prosle godine.

----------


## nonek

Znači vi ne idete na donaciju već samo stimulaciju?
Mi smo se odlučili za donaciju definitivno ( samo ne znamo čega još  :Laughing:  ).
Hvala na ovim informacijama...postavit ću još jedan post vezan uz donaciju...to me zanima kako sve skupa ide...




> Nonek,
> ja sam bila prije par dana u Pronatal klinici u Češkim B.,meni je dr.odredio terapiju,ali prije svega (mog UZV,spermiograma) nas je pita želimo li ikakvu donaciju,malo mi je falilo da kažem :"Da trebamo,novčanu"..Uglavnom je to doslovno ovako izgledalo - oni nama "Dobar dan",mi njima "Dobar dan",sili na stolice i prvo pitanje je baš bilo želimo li donacije,a onda je sve ostalo krenilo (moj prvi UZV,kontrola spermiograma). Ništa strašno,uglavnom ne vrše pritisak al kako su ti i cure rekle,morate bit odlučni u svemu što želite i sve ih pitaj šta te zanima.Da ih ja sama nisam pitala,ne bi ni znala koliko imam/nemam i koliki su folikuli jer meni nisu nakon pregleda davali nikakve pismene nalaze (koliko,čega)..dakle,moj savjet ti je odlučite šta želite,pitaj šta te god zanima i naravno osmijeh na lice,sretno !!

----------


## nonek

Drage moje evo čekamo da nam se jave iz klinike.
Mene zanima kako tijek postupka kod donacija.
Znači kakve su pripreme, lijekovi i što već?
Molim nekoga tko je prošao ako mi može malo objasnit.
Hvala svima  :Kiss: 
E da...ne idemo preko HZZO-a jer smo ovdje sve već spucali.

----------


## Yubi

Nonek,
da,mi smo išli samo na stimulaciju.Mislim da ti Rominka može lipo sve opisat kako postupak donacije izgleda,a nadam se da ćeš do postupka znat šta se donira :lool: 
U svakom slučaju šta god bilo nek vam je sritno  :Very Happy:

----------


## nonek

Yubi hvala  :Smile: 
Ne znamo kako to funkcionira, zato i kažem da ne znamo što će nam donirati  :Wink: 
Znači i spermiogram nam je dosta loš a i moja zaliha i kvaliteta nije baš sjajna
zato ne znamo kako to funkcionira da li se donira i jedno i drugo ili embrij...na temelju čega se odlučuje itd...

----------


## Yubi

Nonek,
na pravom si mistu/temi ovde na forumu,jer ovde većina cura koje idu u Češku ili su išli je baš zbog donacija (ako se ne varam).Ja nisam išla zbog donacija,ja sam išla promijeniti laboratorij,doktora,embriologa,grad..ma sve :Laughing:  ne bi li bila veće sriće..al šta je - tu je idemo dalje do zadnje kapljice znoja :Trči: 
Cure će ti nadam se detalje ovde objasnit,a tebi želim što prije da budeš u postupku i naravno da on bude dobitan :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Nonek, sve ovisi o kojoj je donaciji rijec. Ako je u pitanju muska donacija, cijena je nekih 3000€, plus minus - ovisi koje lijekove i koliko ih dobijes. I pod uvjetom da je sa zenske strane sve manje-vise ok. Zena prolazi stimulaciju, muski donor se bira po krvnoj grupi, visini, kilazi, boji kose i ociju.
 Kad je u pitanju donacija js, tada mislim da se cijena krece oko 4500€ i tada placas stimulaciju donatorici koja se opet bira po tvojim fizickim karakteristikama. Da li konkretno ti tada prolazis neku stimualciju nisam sigurna, ali javit ce se vec oni koji su to prosli. 
E sad, sto se tice donacije embrija tu postoje dva scenarija.....i bas jedan od njih nas sada malo muci. Naime, jedna je verzija da se ide u postupak sa svjezim embrijima i tada je cijena 4500€, a to znaci da se donatori biraju po krvnoj grupi i fizickim karakteristikama. Druga je opcija sa zamrznutim embrijima i to kosta 1450€ no u tada nema "biranja" u smislu krvne grupe i fizickih karakteristika, a opet sasvim je moguce da se dobije i odgovarajuca krvna grupa. 
Tu sad mene muci ta krvna grupa i fizicka svojstva....sto ako dijete bude nemoguca kombinacija krvne grupe, i fizicki potupno odudara? Slazem scenarij da dijete sazna prije nego mi to zelimo da nije nase biolosko...uglavnom, sad su se otvorila neka nova pitanja. Iako kazu u Pronatalu da su prije i sa smrznutim znali ipak gledati da bude ista krvna grupa (mada mi to nista ne znaci, osim brige da zivim u zatucanoj sredini). Uglavnom, sto se tice protokola to cu moci reci za koji dan kad nam posalju neki okvirni. 
Odlucuje se na temelju nalaza i stanja. Mi imamo azoo sto automatski znaci donaciju. A sad s vremenom se i moj amh nije pokazao divnim i sama reakcija na stimulaciju je bila losa pa se vec pocelo razmisljati o DE.

----------


## Inesz

Rominka,
imam jedno pitanje - je li se kod donacije zamrznutih embrija radi o embrijima koji su na neki način preostali nakon postupka liječenja neplodnih parova ili su to embriji donora i donorica koji su kreirani isključivo za darovanje neplodnim parovima?

----------


## pak

Inesz,  obzirom na cijenu za donirani embrij mislim da je svugdje ista situacija, tj da su to embriji koji su preostali nakon postupaka. 
Nudili su i nama u Španjolskoj i tako objasnili. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mala88

Meni je receno 4500 eura donacija js + alo bude nesto za zamrzavanje dodatnih 100. E sad Rominka,to za placanje stimulacije donatorki,mislis to je ukljuceno u ove 4500? Ili si mislila dodatno se placa? Jer nama niko nista jos o tome nije rekao

----------


## Rominka

Mala88, to je ukljuceno u cijenu zato i jest tolika.
Inesz, ne znam, jos cekam odgovore.

----------


## TrudyC

> Nonek, sve ovisi o kojoj je donaciji rijec. Ako je u pitanju muska donacija, cijena je nekih 3000€, plus minus - ovisi koje lijekove i koliko ih dobijes. I pod uvjetom da je sa zenske strane sve manje-vise ok. Zena prolazi stimulaciju, muski donor se bira po krvnoj grupi, visini, kilazi, boji kose i ociju.
>  Kad je u pitanju donacija js, tada mislim da se cijena krece oko 4500€ i tada placas stimulaciju donatorici koja se opet bira po tvojim fizickim karakteristikama. Da li konkretno ti tada prolazis neku stimualciju nisam sigurna, ali javit ce se vec oni koji su to prosli. 
> E sad, sto se tice donacije embrija tu postoje dva scenarija.....i bas jedan od njih nas sada malo muci. Naime, jedna je verzija da se ide u postupak sa svjezim embrijima i tada je cijena 4500€, a to znaci da se donatori biraju po krvnoj grupi i fizickim karakteristikama. Druga je opcija sa zamrznutim embrijima i to kosta 1450€ no u tada nema "biranja" u smislu krvne grupe i fizickih karakteristika, a opet sasvim je moguce da se dobije i odgovarajuca krvna grupa. 
> Tu sad mene muci ta krvna grupa i fizicka svojstva....sto ako dijete bude nemoguca kombinacija krvne grupe, i fizicki potupno odudara? Slazem scenarij da dijete sazna prije nego mi to zelimo da nije nase biolosko...uglavnom, sad su se otvorila neka nova pitanja. Iako kazu u Pronatalu da su prije i sa smrznutim znali ipak gledati da bude ista krvna grupa (mada mi to nista ne znaci, osim brige da zivim u zatucanoj sredini). Uglavnom, sto se tice protokola to cu moci reci za koji dan kad nam posalju neki okvirni. 
> Odlucuje se na temelju nalaza i stanja. Mi imamo azoo sto automatski znaci donaciju. A sad s vremenom se i moj amh nije pokazao divnim i sama reakcija na stimulaciju je bila losa pa se vec pocelo razmisljati o DE.



Rominka je ovo super objasnila, ali najbitnija stavka je Nonek što vi želite!
Nitko vam u klinici neće nametati donaciju - ako želite donaciju stanica to ćete i dobiti. Jedino ako u spermiogramu uopće nema spermija onda će vam predložiti druge opcije. Ali opet naglasak je na predložiti ne nametati

Inesz - ako pitaš za Češku, doniraju se isključivo embriji posebno kreirani za darovanje, dakle anonimni ženski i anonimni muški donor.

----------


## TrudyC

Nonek - mislim da bi za vas bilo najbolje da odete osobno na konzultacije. Na licu mjesta se raščiste mnoge nedoumice

----------


## nonek

Hvala vam puno cure
Mi smo odlučili definitivno na donaciju obadvoga zato me zanima i koja je razlika ako se zasebno donira JS i spermij ili donacija gotovog embrija
To nam je jedina nedoumica
Spermiogram je takav da je prvih nekoliko bilo azoo, da bi kasnije ponekad dobili pokoji spermić, istina i Bog bilo bi dovoljno da se oplode moje stanice, međutim zadnje dvije godine nam nisu bile neka sreća...dva puta da se nije oplodilo i dva puta da su folikuli bili prazni

----------


## Rominka

TrudyC, jesi li sigurna da se kreiraju? Znam da je anonimno jer takav je cz zakon, ali razlika je u postupku sa zaledjenim i sa svjezim. Ja jos cekam odgovore, jer koliko god to bilo glupo, pitala sam i kolika je mogucnost da dobijemo drugu rasu s obzirom da se kod zaledjenog nista, ali bas nista ne uskladjuje. Ne obaziru se na krvnu grupu ni na fizicki izgled (iako je fizicki izgled manje bitan jer svi vucemo neke gene nasih predaka).

----------


## TrudyC

Na papirima koje sam ja potpisala za višak embrija postoje samo dvije opcije - da ih se odledi i ostavi da odumru ili da ih se donira za znanost. Nema govora o donaciji drugim parovima tj. posvajanju.
Naravno da možda postoje druge opcije, ali u klinici u kojoj sam ja bila ovako je.

----------


## Rominka

> Hvala vam puno cure
> Mi smo odlučili definitivno na donaciju obadvoga zato me zanima i koja je razlika ako se zasebno donira JS i spermij ili donacija gotovog embrija
> To nam je jedina nedoumica
> Spermiogram je takav da je prvih nekoliko bilo azoo, da bi kasnije ponekad dobili pokoji spermić, istina i Bog bilo bi dovoljno da se oplode moje stanice, međutim zadnje dvije godine nam nisu bile neka sreća...dva puta da se nije oplodilo i dva puta da su folikuli bili prazni


Znaci, dvije su opcije. 1. Idete u postupak sa svjezim js i sp i tada se tvoj ciklus uskladjuje sa donoricom i to zna potrajati otprilike do tri mjeseca. Sve embrije koje ste dobili su vasi.
2. Postupak sa zamrznutima. Eeee, tu sam postavila milijon pitanja na koje jos cekam odgovore. Npr., koliko embrija se dobije, da li garantiraju kvalitetu ili su to "ostaci" onih koji su odustali od postupaka, da li paze na rasu ako vec ne na krvnu grupu... 
Uglavnom, razlika je velika u cijeni. No ono sto je nas nagnalo na promisljanje o DE jest cinjenica da ja slabo ili skoro nikako reagiram na stimulaciju a jako je lose podnosim. U odnosu na prvi postupak prije pet godina, danas se nakalemilo stosta na moj organizam i tko zna sto me jos ceka. Svaka stimulacija pusti traga i treba mi gotovo godina dana da se oporavim.

----------


## Rominka

> Na papirima koje sam ja potpisala za višak embrija postoje samo dvije opcije - da ih se odledi i ostavi da odumru ili da ih se donira za znanost. Nema govora o donaciji drugim parovima tj. posvajanju.
> Naravno da možda postoje druge opcije, ali u klinici u kojoj sam ja bila ovako je.



da, zapravo sad kad citam sto si napisala prisjecam se ne neke takve formulacije. No ipak dok ne dobijem sve odgovore nisam i nismo u stanju donijeti bilo kakvu odluku. Ako je logika tocna tada to znaci da su svi kvalitetni i da se posebno kreiraju. Ostaje samo nedoumica koliko ih se dobije po postupku i paze li na rasu. (Ne zelim ispasti neka zlocestoca sto spominjem rasu, ali ziveci u sredini u kojoj zivim ne znam zelim li takvu konstantnu borbu svome djetetu)

----------


## nonek

> Znaci, dvije su opcije. 1. Idete u postupak sa svjezim js i sp i tada se tvoj ciklus uskladjuje sa donoricom i to zna potrajati otprilike do tri mjeseca. Sve embrije koje ste dobili su vasi.
> 2. Postupak sa zamrznutima. Eeee, tu sam postavila milijon pitanja na koje jos cekam odgovore. Npr., koliko embrija se dobije, da li garantiraju kvalitetu ili su to "ostaci" onih koji su odustali od postupaka, da li paze na rasu ako vec ne na krvnu grupu... 
> Uglavnom, razlika je velika u cijeni. No ono sto je nas nagnalo na promisljanje o DE jest cinjenica da ja slabo ili skoro nikako reagiram na stimulaciju a jako je lose podnosim. U odnosu na prvi postupak prije pet godina, danas se nakalemilo stosta na moj organizam i tko zna sto me jos ceka. Svaka stimulacija pusti traga i treba mi gotovo godina dana da se oporavim.


Ovo si mi puno pomogla s ovim informacijama jer smo novi u tome i ne znam ništa o tome.
Ja isto jako loše reagiram na stimulacije, tj jedino s femarom da sam išta dobila a menopur je čisti promašaj, žali Bože tolikog pikanja.
Upravo zato smo i odlučili da idemo na donaciju jajne stanice. Iako kad smo kretali problem nam je bio muški faktor, no godine su donijele svoje.
Znači ni ti nisi dobila konkretnu informaciju kako funkcionira donacija embrija, to me pomalo straši( taj dio koji muči i tebe...koliko embrija, kakva je kvaliteta itd ).
Sad čekamo njihov odgovor pa ćemo vidjet što ćemo dalje.

----------


## Inesz

TrudyC, hvala.Da, pitala sam za češku i donaciju zametaka preostalih nakon ivf postupaka kod neplodnih praova.

U Hrvatskoj zakon dozvoljava doniranje tako nastalih zametaka. 
Čl. 7.
(6) Preostali zameci koji nisu uneseni u spolne organe žene čuvaju se na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje do pet godina. Nakon proteka roka od pet godina zameci se uz pristanak darivatelja daruju radi postizanja trudnoće i rađanja korisniku prava na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju koji pristane na takav postupak. U slučaju da bračni, odnosno izvanbračni drugovi žele produljiti čuvanje zametaka daljnjih pet godina, obvezni su snositi trošak čuvanja.

----------


## Vrci

Al i dalje ne piše što ako darivatelj ne da pristanak i ne može ili ne želi plaćati dalje čuvanje...

----------


## Inesz

uništavanje nije zabranjeno

----------


## Vrci

Zapravo bi (za neku drugu temu) bilo zanimljivo vidjeti da li je netko kod nas već uništavao zametke i da li je imao problem. Jer znamo kako neki znaju čitati zakone, ako ne piše, ne rade...
Jer ovdje piše da se zameci daruju uz pristanak, kao da se mora , a ne da je napisano da se mogu darovati uz pristanak. To bi mi otvaralo i neke druge opcije.
Al sad cjepidlačim, dosta  offopica

----------


## Rominka

Upravo sam dobila odgovor da kod zaledjenih su iskljucivo ceski donori te da su kreirani iskljucivo za ovu situaciju te su sukladno tome najbolje kvalitete i ne zamrzavaju ih ako nisu takvi. Po postupku, odnosno transferiraju dva embrija. Sad se i slika slaze pomalo pa treba razgovarati.

----------


## Rominka

Uf, sada se nastojim educirati o FET-u. Dobila sam info da transfer ovisi o mojoj ovulaciji, sto mi opet ne govori nista o tome hocu li dobivati ista ili idemo po prirodnom ciklusu. Cekam protokol pa ce mi i time biti barem nesto jasnije. Nasla i temu o FET-u koju namjervam iscitati. Zapravo me zanima ima li ovdje kod nas netko tko je bio u FET-u DE?! Nekako mi se cini da cemo mi biti prvi, ako ne medju prvima. 
Da li postoji nesto sto ja sama mogu uciniti ne bih poboljsala samu situaciju pred FET?

----------


## sejla

Da se nadovežem, u postupku smo, između ostalog, dobili formular na ispunjavanje na kojem su ponuđene opcije što s ev. preostalim embrijima koje se ne želi više iskoristiti. Nudilo se uništenje ili doniranje klinici, i sad je tu bila mogućnost biranja u koju svrhu istraživanja, više se ne sjećam detalja. Doniranje drugom paru nije moguće. Tada se još nismo odlučili pa smo tu rubriku ostavili praznu, i na tome je ostalo još od 2012. kad smo išli po Emu.

----------


## biska

> Uf, sada se nastojim educirati o FET-u. Dobila sam info da transfer ovisi o mojoj ovulaciji, sto mi opet ne govori nista o tome hocu li dobivati ista ili idemo po prirodnom ciklusu. Cekam protokol pa ce mi i time biti barem nesto jasnije. Nasla i temu o FET-u koju namjervam iscitati. Zapravo me zanima ima li ovdje kod nas netko tko je bio u FET-u DE?! Nekako mi se cini da cemo mi biti prvi, ako ne medju prvima. 
> Da li postoji nesto sto ja sama mogu uciniti ne bih poboljsala samu situaciju pred FET?


Rominka draga, mislim da FET doniranih embrija ni po cemu nije drugaciji od FET-a s vlastitim embrijem.
Doktor ce te traziti da u ciklusu prije postupka odes otprilike 2x na uzv kod svog ginekologa da se ustanovi da li ovuliras, kako se razvija vodeci folikul, kolika je debljina endometrija...
Pa na temelju toga donose odluku hoce li se u postupak ici sa ili bez estrofema. U nasem slucaju, iako je u ciklusu prije sve bilo ok (i s folikulom i s endometrijem), dr se odlucio za estrofem jer moji nalazi hormona ukazuju na povremene anovulatorne cikluse. On zaustavlja prirodni razvoj folikula u tom ciklusu i zadebljava endometrij i upravo se debljina endometrija uzima kao smjernica za planiranje transfera.
Prije fet-a mozes napraviti schratching endometrija, a mozete uzeti i embryogen za transfer.

----------


## Rominka

Jos nisam dobila protokol, ali mi je napomenula da cu najvjerojatnije obaviti 2 uzv i vrlo vjerojatno biopsiju endometrija. Ovaj tj idem gin na papu, briseve i naravno moram vaditi krv (hormoni, stitnjaca, zeljezo....i ostale moje boljke). Ako bi sve bilo ok, mozda bi uspjeli u svibnju biti gore. Ono sto mi daje malo poleta jest cinjenica da necu prolaziti stimulaciju i samim time mislim da ce moj organizam biti u boljem stanju. 
Cure drage, hvala vam  :Smile:  na svakom savjetu. I lijepim mislima. I sto ste tu kad zatreba.

----------


## mono111

Biska i cure,
Mozda ovo nije pitanje za ovu temu, ali samo bi htjela jednu info.
Vidim da pisete o Estrofemu pa da se nadovezem.
Naime, M nakon kiretaze nisam dobila vec vise od 80 dana. Endometrij radi tih silnih kiretaza ( 4 kiretaze, 3 spontana ) mi je jako bio tanak, jedva sam u zadnjoj T u vrijeme O dosla do debljine 7,7 mm sa ciklom i ananasom. I sad moja dokt.pokusava meni zadebljati endo prije iduce T, znaci prirodno cemo opet probati ali sa stimulacijom Gonadotropinima. I ja vec mislim ovo je 4 tjedan uzimam Estrofem i ovakvo je stanje debljine endometrija.
Prvi tjedan je endo bio 6 mm, pa nakon tjedan dana 2 mm, pa nakon tjedan dana 6 mm, i sad vec dva tjedna stoji 6,3 mm i nije se vise zadebljao, a pijem Estrofem dva puta po jednu tabletu. I u petak je dokt.rekla da jeje on izgledom sad trolinijski i da sad puno bolje izgleda ali on je i dalje pretanak??? Samo 6 mm!!!
I ona valjda zeli da se on dobro zadeblja i onda krecemo sa stimulacijom kao sto sam vec napisala. I kad sam je pitala da li ce meni endo ostati takav, rekla je da vjeruje da da, ali ja ne vjerujem.
Zasto ga ja i dalje pijem ako se on jednostavno ne zadebljava i nije li da kad dobijem M da ce se on opet oljustiti i vratiti na tih bijednih par mm??
Da li je premala doza pa mi se zato ne podebljava, ali zasto mi se onda onih prvih tj.drugi tjedan od uzimala sa 2 mm dosao na 6 mm??
Dajte mi molim vas neki savjet!
Koliko se vama zadebljao endo sa Estrofemom? Da li ste ga pili i prije O, tj.poceli kombinirati sa stimulacijom na pocetku ciklusa?

----------


## Yubi

Mono111,
što se tiče Estrofema u postupcima bi ga pila 3x1 od 6-tog dc u kombinaciji s ostalim ljekovima,za razliku od ovog zadnjeg puta di sam ga već počela piti od zadnje menstruacije (mislim na onu menstruaciju/ciklus prije postupka) od 21-og dc 2x1.

----------


## Yubi

Cure,
što s lijekovima (Menopur) kojemu je istekao rok trajanja u 11 mjesecu 2016 ? :Shock:  Logično mi je da ne vride,al sam tužna/zbunjena/ljuta jer sam tek sad vidila da sam bila stimulirana lijekovima kojima je istekao rok trajanja :Evil or Very Mad: 
O.K,moja nepažnja što nisam odma vidila i sama al idem na povjerenje doktora/medicinskog osoblja i plaćam te ljekove,i prosto ne mogu virovat da se to može desiti u poliklinici,pa nismo na pazaru  :durise:  ipak nisu to male stvari...

----------


## maritas

Uzas yubi. Iako za hormone ako su u tekucini je presutno da je tekucina bistra.
Ja bi trazila povrat novca (vjerojatno od ocaja ne bi imala osobno snage, ali mislim da je to pravilno). S obzirom da je niska razina stresa presudna za cijeli postupak, ako nemas potpuno povjerenje, najbolje je promijeniti kliniku.
Mozda bi sve bilo isto u nekoj drugoj klinici, ali steta bi bilo da od skepticnosti budes stresirana u slijedecem postupku

----------


## Yubi

Maritas,
postupak je prekinut od strane doktora zbog moje nikakve reakcije na lijekove plus muževog lošeg spermiograma.Nemam uopće dvojbu za prominit kliniku.To definitivno činim već pri idućem postupku.Ja sam sad već u Splitu,tako da bi što se povrata novca tiče trebala zatražiti putem maila,mada bi volila da mogu osobno doći s dokazom u polikliniku i popričat s njima u četiri oka..Ko zna,možda baš zbog toga nisam ni imala reakciju na stimulaciju zbog čega se i postupak prekinuo..ma užas živi :Sad:

----------


## maritas

> Maritas,
> postupak je prekinut od strane doktora zbog moje nikakve reakcije na lijekove plus muževog lošeg spermiograma.Nemam uopće dvojbu za prominit kliniku.To definitivno činim već pri idućem postupku.Ja sam sad već u Splitu,tako da bi što se povrata novca tiče trebala zatražiti putem maila,mada bi volila da mogu osobno doći s dokazom u polikliniku i popričat s njima u četiri oka..Ko zna,možda baš zbog toga nisam ni imala reakciju na stimulaciju zbog čega se i postupak prekinuo..ma užas živi


fotkaj i posalji mailom.
ja sam dobila povrat novca za neki aparat van rh puno lakse nego sto bi u rh, pa ne vidim zasto ne bi i ti bar za lijekove. vjerujem da nije mali iznos.
ali razumjela bi i da nista ne napravis. razgovaraj sa muzem i zajedno odlucite sto cete napraviti. ja mislim da je dobro barem javiti. mozda ni neznaju da je istekao rok. mozda sami ponude povrat.
svakako slijedecem doktoru daj sve podatke. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Yubi, dobro pogledaj da li to datum proizvodnje ili rok trajanja, i ako je rok trajanja poslikaj, sastavi mail i posalji. Naravno da ces reagirati na to. To je veliki propust, pa cak i ako je sa lijekom sve u redu. U uputstvima od menopura pise da se ne smije koristiti po isteku roka valjanosti. Iako, bemu kako to nisi gledala!? Mislim, lako sad govoriti, ali....bas vam je iskustvo bilo nikakvo. Vi ste se prepustili njima i pouzdali se u njih, a oni su kiksali sa svoje strane i na kraju ruzno iskustvo. Daj ti njima pisi sto prije!

----------


## Yubi

Rominka,
piše da lijek vrijedi od 21.01.2016 do 30.11.2016 ,a ja sam kod njih bila u postupku od 09.03.2017,dalje sve znaš...
Poslikala sam sve u detalj,sastavila mail i poslala uz naglasak da malo pripaze da se nekoj drugoj pacijentici koja kao i ja dolazi tu puna povjernja u njih ne bi desilo takvo ružno iskustvo. Uglavnom,čekam sad njihov odgovor.
Uvik,i baš uvik gledam te rokove trajanja kad kupujem kako od spize tako i od ljekova,a sad kako nisam kupovala,nego onako "u paketu" sam dobila od njih ko za vraga nisam pogledala :drama:

----------


## Rominka

Ajde molim te javi rasplet kad dobijes povratnu info. Iskreno, ja bih trazila povrat novca. To je prvo. Kako se ponasa lijek kojemu je istekao rok? Ima li kakvih posljedica? A onda opet se vratim na onu da si lijekove imala u svojim rukama a nisi pogledala. Uglavnom, budi ustrajna da se to rijesi. Jer ovo zaista nije za saliti se. Zaista mi je zao da vam se sve to tako odigralo. 
 Ovo je ujedno i dobro upozorenje svima. Ja se k'o papiga stalno ponavljam, ali opet cu reci ne moze se ici u postupke sa potpunim bezuvjetnim povjerenjem i neznanjem. Neznanje nije skuza. Ne moze biti. Treba znati u sto se upustamo, koje lijekove primamo, zasto ih primamo, i zasto odredjene doze. Sve je to ozbiljan proces kroz koji prolazimo i duzni smo postaviti pitanja i traziti odgovore. Nije sve na doktorima.

----------


## maritas

Ovo ne samo da nije bilo njihovo nesavijesno lijecenje nego i kršenje njenih potrošačkih prava.
Yubi, nemoj sebe kriviti, nisi ti uzela lijekove sa police, nego ti ih je netko predao krive.
Pokusaj dobiti novac nazad, ali nemoj gubiti živce, trebaju ti  :Smile: 
P.s. prepusti muzu, ako mozes tu bitku. Ne moze sve biti na tebi

----------


## Yubi

Rominka,javim rasplet čim dobijem odgovor.Istina,radi sebe sam morala pogledat taj sporni rok trajanja,ali nisam i tu je jedina moja pogreška.Isto tako kao moja prava ja za reklamaciju mogu tražiti povrat novca,što ti želim i reći da sam to u mailu i zatražila pa sad...čekamo.

----------


## Yubi

Maritas,tako sam i pogriješila,jer da sam ih uzimala s police u nekoj ljekarnoj sigurno znam da bi pogledala jer to uvik radim,ali ovaj put kako sam dogovorila s njima raditi sve kod njih od A-Ž (lijekovi,folikulimetrije...) nekako sam im se cila prepustila (opet moja greška ) kao znaju šta rade i protok ljudi je konstantan kroz kliniku,ljekovi su stalno u opticaju pa mi ni na kraj pameti nije bilo baš na taj dio obratiti pažnju.Vidit ćemo kako će se sve završit,a novac mi je itekako potreban jer sam već u laganoj pripremi za idući postupak.

----------


## Yubi

> fotkaj i posalji mailom.
> ja sam dobila povrat novca za neki aparat van rh puno lakse nego sto bi u rh, pa ne vidim zasto ne bi i ti bar za lijekove. vjerujem da nije mali iznos.
> ali razumjela bi i da nista ne napravis. razgovaraj sa muzem i zajedno odlucite sto cete napraviti. ja mislim da je dobro barem javiti. mozda ni neznaju da je istekao rok. mozda sami ponude povrat.
> svakako slijedecem doktoru daj sve podatke. Sretno


Maritas,u dogovoru s mužem smo sastavili i poslali mail.Povratu novca se nekako baš ni ne nadam,ali sam svakako imala potrebu poslat im mail i uputit ih na njihovu grešku kako ne bi ponavljali takvo nešto nekom drugom,a sad,šta će oni i kako će se ovo sve završiti tek ćemo vidit. :Wink:

----------


## biska

> Biska i cure,
> Mozda ovo nije pitanje za ovu temu, ali samo bi htjela jednu info.
> Vidim da pisete o Estrofemu pa da se nadovezem.
> Naime, M nakon kiretaze nisam dobila vec vise od 80 dana. Endometrij radi tih silnih kiretaza ( 4 kiretaze, 3 spontana ) mi je jako bio tanak, jedva sam u zadnjoj T u vrijeme O dosla do debljine 7,7 mm sa ciklom i ananasom. I sad moja dokt.pokusava meni zadebljati endo prije iduce T, znaci prirodno cemo opet probati ali sa stimulacijom Gonadotropinima. I ja vec mislim ovo je 4 tjedan uzimam Estrofem i ovakvo je stanje debljine endometrija.
> Prvi tjedan je endo bio 6 mm, pa nakon tjedan dana 2 mm, pa nakon tjedan dana 6 mm, i sad vec dva tjedna stoji 6,3 mm i nije se vise zadebljao, a pijem Estrofem dva puta po jednu tabletu. I u petak je dokt.rekla da jeje on izgledom sad trolinijski i da sad puno bolje izgleda ali on je i dalje pretanak??? Samo 6 mm!!!
> I ona valjda zeli da se on dobro zadeblja i onda krecemo sa stimulacijom kao sto sam vec napisala. I kad sam je pitala da li ce meni endo ostati takav, rekla je da vjeruje da da, ali ja ne vjerujem.
> Zasto ga ja i dalje pijem ako se on jednostavno ne zadebljava i nije li da kad dobijem M da ce se on opet oljustiti i vratiti na tih bijednih par mm??
> Da li je premala doza pa mi se zato ne podebljava, ali zasto mi se onda onih prvih tj.drugi tjedan od uzimala sa 2 mm dosao na 6 mm??
> Dajte mi molim vas neki savjet!
> Koliko se vama zadebljao endo sa Estrofemom? Da li ste ga pili i prije O, tj.poceli kombinirati sa stimulacijom na pocetku ciklusa?


Draga mono, ja sam estrofem uzimala 2 tablete ujutro i 2 navecer od drugog dana ciklusa u kojem sam isla na fet. Meni se do 10 dc zadebljao na nekih 10 mm.
U stimuliranom ciklusu ga nisam dobila.

----------


## maritas

Želim vam svu srecu u svemu  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

Pozdrav cure,
ja sam nova u temi sto se tice Praga, pa cu evtl. gnjavit malo s pitanjima  :Wink: 
1. Uglavnom, kontaktirala sam kliniku gore i poslali mi dokumentaciju za protokol i vidim da su napisali 
dnevno 225IU Gonala + 2Menopura i to prvih 6 dana. Meni se to cini brutalno jaka stimulacija.
Jel koja od vas primala takvu stimulacjiu i kakva su iskustva? Malo me strah hipera  :Undecided: 

2. Jeste bile u hotelu ili apartmanu koji je klinika preporučila, dvoumimo se. Pa su dobro došli svi savjeti oko smjestaja.



Ajme, YUBI pa u kojoj klinici ti se to dogodilo?

----------


## Rominka

Bananka, je malo jaca ali nije najjaca. Uostalom, javljat ces im rezultate uzv-a pa ce prilagodjavati po tome. Kakvi su ti inace nalazi? Ja sam imala jos jacu stimulaciju.  Mi inace nikada ne idemo preko njihovih hotela. Uvijek sami trazimo preko bookinga, prvo zato sto prodjemo jeftinije, a drugo zato sto trazimo b&b sa wifijem i parkingom. 
Yubi je bila u Pronatalu u Ceskim Budejovicama.

----------


## Bananka

Hvala Rominka,
nalazi su mi ok tj.imam 'samo' povisene androgene, a mm je azoo i ici ce na tesa.
Vidim da ste 2012.godine bili u IVF PFC i onda mijenjali kliniku, ima neki razlog zasto ste otisli od njih? Mi smo bas IVF PFC (dr.Sonja) kontaktirali i sve se cini ok za sad.
Ako imas neki b2b za preporucit slobodno mi javi u inbox, bilo bi mi drago  :Wink: . Koju cijenu cca.placate po danu u €? Ja sam gledala i bili su izmedju 50-65€/danu za 2osobe.

----------


## mono111

Yubi i Biska
Tnx na odgovoru.

----------


## biska

Mono, ja nisam neki estrofem ekspert nazalost, ali uvjerena sam da na forumu ima zena s puno vise znanja. Mozda da ponovis pitanje na fet temi ili otvoris zasebnu temu vezanu uz estrofem ukoliko vec ne postoji.

----------


## Yubi

Bananka,
mi smo bili u klinici Pronatal Repro u Češkim B. ...Nama je klinika preporučila apartman Residence Marianska.Apartman je u samom centru Čeških B.,prekrasan je i svakome bi ga preporučila.Platili smo za cilo vrime boravka parking,tako da nismo imali problema što se parkinga tiče.
Koliko vidim ti se spremaš za Prag? Ja osobno nikada nisam dolazila do hipera a znala sam imat ful velike stimulacije,a to opet sve ovisi od osobe i naravno doktora ukoliko da ne/ispravnu stimulaciju.Nadam se da su dobro proučili tvoje nalaze i da znaju što rade,ali naravno uvik je bolje i da pitaš,kako nas tako i doktora ukoliko te nešto brine. U svakom slučaju sretno :Smile:

----------


## Yubi

Cure,
evo mi se B javila mailom u kojem piše da je njoj osobno neugodno i žao to što mi se desilo i da je jako iznenađena kako se to moglo dogoditi.Danas na sastanku će iznijeti moju situaciju,i tako isto moju potražnju za povrat novca.Javit će mi se nakon sastanka.

----------


## Rominka

Kad smo bili u PFC-u spavali smo nedaleko od klinike,ali oni su ti se selili tako da bi to sad bilo daleko. U Pragu se nadje daleko povoljniji smjestaj nego u CB, samo posebno treba obratiti paznju na parking. Odustali smo od njih jer su se vodili idejom da sam mlada pa su moje kontrole bile bazirane na hormonima. A CB su bili detaljniji i tu se otkrilo stosta. Inace, mislim da su PFC suzdrzaniji i profesionalniji u odnosima dok se u CB Ljiljala i Biljana postavljaju kao da se znamo godinama i tjese te (sto mi se ne svidja previse, ali znam da je svaki postupak 50:50 sansa ne diraju me previse ti njihovi izljevi ljubaznosti i tjesenja i podrske). 
U Ceskoj je hrana jeftina, pa se jede po restoranima. Neisplativo ti je kupovati hranu pa spremati si naknadno. Naravno. Ako idete samo u postupak pa ste tamo nekih 8/9 dana. 
Yubi, neugodno ne rijesava nista. Neka oni to dobro rasprave i poduzmu nesto. Tako nesto se nije smjelo dogoditi. Losa reklama. Ispadaju neozbiljni, neprofesionalni. Zelim da sto prije rijese i donesu neki pametan zakljucak.

----------


## Yubi

Evo cure samo da vam javim da mi se B javila nakon njihovog sastanka s mailom da se cijeli kolektiv osoblja klinike ispričava na učinjenom propustu,te da će osobe odgovorne za lijekove imati posljedice i kaznu većih razmjera,da je ovo velika njihova pogreška i da pošaljem svoje podatke kako bi mi napravili povrat novca (trošak ne samo neispravnog Menopura već cijele stimulacije svih ljekova) jer su se odgovorni ljudi klinike tako dogovorili/odlučili.
Stvarno nam je žao osoba koji će imati kazne zbog ovoga,to nam nikako nije bila namjera,Samo smo potraživali svoja prava i imali potrebu kliniku uputiti na njihove propuste. :neznam: 
Eto cure,ispali su na kraju korektni i smatraju se odgovornim za ovo što se dogodilo.Evo mi B taman poslala mail da je zahtjev za povrat novca poslan.

----------


## maritas

Super  :Smile: 
Sad ces sa manje briga u slijedeci postupak

----------


## Rominka

> Evo cure samo da vam javim da mi se B javila nakon njihovog sastanka s mailom da se cijeli kolektiv osoblja klinike ispričava na učinjenom propustu,te da će osobe odgovorne za lijekove imati posljedice i kaznu većih razmjera,da je ovo velika njihova pogreška i da pošaljem svoje podatke kako bi mi napravili povrat novca (trošak ne samo neispravnog Menopura već cijele stimulacije svih ljekova) jer su se odgovorni ljudi klinike tako dogovorili/odlučili.
> Stvarno nam je žao osoba koji će imati kazne zbog ovoga,to nam nikako nije bila namjera,Samo smo potraživali svoja prava i imali potrebu kliniku uputiti na njihove propuste.
> Eto cure,ispali su na kraju korektni i smatraju se odgovornim za ovo što se dogodilo.Evo mi B taman poslala mail da je zahtjev za povrat novca poslan.


super! reakcija je brza, poštena i svaka čast. naravno da će biti posljedica! pa mora ih biti. ne možeš biti tako naivna pa misliti da se nakon takvog propusta neće ništa dogoditi, da neće nitko odgovarati. sad će se i protokoli mijenjati, postrožiti, možda će se i protokol davanja lijekova parovima tkđ malo postrožiti i promijeniti. i to je sasvim u redu, dapače. uočen je propust, koji je moga imati gore posljedice, ukazano im je na njega, obeštetit će vas kao par, unijeti promjene u svoje poslovanje i nadajmo se da se to više neće događati. žao mi je da nakon neuspjeha i neugodnog iskustva još i ovo ste morali proći. ali svaka škola košta. drž'te se sada  :Smile:

----------


## Yubi

> super! reakcija je brza, poštena i svaka čast. naravno da će biti posljedica! pa mora ih biti. ne možeš biti tako naivna pa misliti da se nakon takvog propusta neće ništa dogoditi, da neće nitko odgovarati. sad će se i protokoli mijenjati, postrožiti, možda će se i protokol davanja lijekova parovima tkđ malo postrožiti i promijeniti. i to je sasvim u redu, dapače. uočen je propust, koji je moga imati gore posljedice, ukazano im je na njega, obeštetit će vas kao par, unijeti promjene u svoje poslovanje i nadajmo se da se to više neće događati. žao mi je da nakon neuspjeha i neugodnog iskustva još i ovo ste morali proći. ali svaka škola košta. drž'te se sada


Stvarno se nismo nadali povratu novca,mislili smo da ako krenemo potraživat novac da će bit "natezanja" s njima,pa bezbroj mailova i sl. a stvarno nemamo živaca još i za to.Onda ste me vi cure ovde potakle/podržale za tu "akciju" i eto..hvala vam na savjetima i podršci  :Kiss: 
Mora bit da s ovim mojim slučajem sam pokrenila pravu revoluciju u klinici s tim da će sada biti dodatno pažljiviji prema nama i nadam se svakoj od vas pomogla ovim iskustvom.

----------


## Yubi

> Super 
> Sad ces sa manje briga u slijedeci postupak


Maritas,znamo dobro svima koja nam je najveća briga nažalost..al kako si i sama rekla,jedna briga manje za slijedeći postupak,a i to je nešto  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

Rominka i Yubi hvala vam. Sigruno cu imati jos pitanja pa se javim. Idem malo procackati smjestaje u blizini klinike. Mozda nadjem nesto povoljno. Ma da klinika preporucuje hotel 65€ s doruckom ili neki apartman 50€, sto se oboje cini uredu.

Yubi, drago mi je za povrat novca, to je najmanje sto su mogli napraviti. Po meni su trebali cijeli novac postupka refundirati, ako si im nesto platila. Jesi li ti putovala do njih pa su ti tamo rekli da nema nista, ili?

----------


## Rominka

Bananka, Prag ti je super povezan, a i taxi je jeftin, pa mozes prosiriti pretragu hotela, b&b-a oko klinike. Inace imas i za duplo jeftinije smjestaja koji je odlican. Mislim da ako sama potrazis mozes bolje proci. Ali smjestaj je tako mala stavka u odnosu na sve ostalo tako da...

Yubi, neka si reagirala. To je zaista bio veliki propust i povrat novca je najmanje sto su mogli uciniti. Iako ostaje gorak okus, ali sasa zaboravi na to i fokusiraj se na daljne korake.

----------


## Yubi

> Rominka i Yubi hvala vam. Sigruno cu imati jos pitanja pa se javim. Idem malo procackati smjestaje u blizini klinike. Mozda nadjem nesto povoljno. Ma da klinika preporucuje hotel 65€ s doruckom ili neki apartman 50€, sto se oboje cini uredu.
> 
> Yubi, drago mi je za povrat novca, to je najmanje sto su mogli napraviti. Po meni su trebali cijeli novac postupka refundirati, ako si im nesto platila. Jesi li ti putovala do njih pa su ti tamo rekli da nema nista, ili?


Bananka,mi smo bili kod njih jer smo imali dogovor s njima da već budemo kod njih od prvog dana stimulacije,prve folikulimetrije,u biti da sve radimo kod njih.
Nakon mog drugog uzv doktor je odlučio da prekinemo postupak ponajviše zbog nikakve reakcije na određenu stimulaciju.
Ne znam ništa o cjenama što se tiče smještaja u Pragu,ali znam da smo mi apartman sa spavaćom sobom u centru grada u Češkim B. noć plačali po 30 € ,i apartman je bio stvarno luksuzan s odličnom lokacijom.Jedino što smo platili još dodatno 35€ za parking ,ne po danu,već taj iznos za cijeli period boravka.

----------


## Yubi

> Bananka, Prag ti je super povezan, a i taxi je jeftin, pa mozes prosiriti pretragu hotela, b&b-a oko klinike. Inace imas i za duplo jeftinije smjestaja koji je odlican. Mislim da ako sama potrazis mozes bolje proci. Ali smjestaj je tako mala stavka u odnosu na sve ostalo tako da...
> 
> Yubi, neka si reagirala. To je zaista bio veliki propust i povrat novca je najmanje sto su mogli uciniti. Iako ostaje gorak okus, ali sasa zaboravi na to i fokusiraj se na daljne korake.


Tako je Rominka,sve ružno ćemo zaboraviti,a sad nakon ovoga triba ponovo pokupiti i sastaviti "zadnje" "trzaje" snage,strpljenja i živaca i lagano opet s optimizmom u nove pobjede. :worldcup:

----------


## Rominka

Dobila sam protokol, bez datuma. Estrofem i prednisnon, a ako sam dobro shvatila kasnije se uvodi i utrogestan. Jedino me muci sto nigjde nisu spomenuli heparin pa sad cekam odgovore. Inace, cekam rezultate briseva i pape, hormona i sutra idem na dogovor za biopsiju endometrija. Jeeej  :Smile:

----------


## biska

Go Rominka, go!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rominka

Stigao novi protokol sa fraxiparinom od drugog dana. Malo sam ljuta sad na njih. Zasto je potrebno postavljati pitanja i pitanja kad imaju karton....

----------


## Yubi

> Stigao novi protokol sa fraxiparinom od drugog dana. Malo sam ljuta sad na njih. Zasto je potrebno postavljati pitanja i pitanja kad imaju karton....


Bravo! Još malo pa ideš po ostvarenje želje  :Very Happy:  Veseli se tome,a ljutnju pusti nek odmara,ona je nebitna.

----------


## Rominka

Ma ta ti ljutnja povlaci pitanje povjerenja?! Jos sad sto ste vi prosli, mislim da mozes shvatiti. S obzirom na moju trombofiliju i svjesnost da ce trudnoca biti visokorizicna, sto mi stalno svi govore da moram biti toga svjesna, oni posalju protokol bez heparina. Ma mislim stvarno?!? Jeste li zaista pogledali moj karton?! Poslala sam im mail jer zrno sumnje je tu. I ako me ne razuvjere nece biti nista od toga. Promijenili smo jednom, mozemo opet. Povjerenje mora biti izmedju njih i nas.

----------


## biska

:Sad: 
Ja ne razumijem sto se desava u klinici, ali definitivno im ne sluzi na cast i narusava osjecaj povjerenja...

----------


## Yubi

Upravo to.Pa jel iko od njih uopće pogleda te faking nalaze koje potražuju za koje danima šetamo po bolnicama da bi ih napravili?!Sve znaš kako je nama bilo,i dan danas sam sigurna da mi niko nalaze nije ni pogleda,nego sam protokol dobila onako po "traci",a onda oni prokleti ljekovi i njihov rok...nama osobno su ostavili dojam da su površni i da rade ko u tvornici na traci.
Vaša odluka ne mora bit konačna za izbor klinike,kao što i sama kažeš možete još razmislit.Ovo s moje strane nije nagovaranje da prominite kliniku,jer ipak je najvažnije da vi imate povjerenja tamo di idete i svako od nas ima različita iskustva s njima,kako lipa tako i ružna.Skroz te razumim za ljutnju,jer znaš da vrlo dobro znam kako je to kod nas bilo,ali isto tako ne želim da tvoju pozitivu pojede tvoja ljutnja jer na kraju može baš biti kod vas sve ok.Nema ništa gore od nepovjerenja jer smatram da nam je to ipak prvi korak koji je jako bitan.

----------


## 3006

Cure, žene, majke...Pomagajte.
Odluka je pala, spremila se u Prag s dečkom...nervoza će me pojesti

----------


## Yubi

> Cure, žene, majke...Pomagajte.
> Odluka je pala, spremila se u Prag s dečkom...nervoza će me pojesti


3006,
to je pozitivna nervoza,što je i normalno pri takvim odlukama :Smile: Najvažnije je da ste oboje odlučili šta želite i sada samo hrabro pa i s tom pozitivnom nervozom idite u Prag,jer koliko god pokušavale bit smirene,mislim da je to nemoguće,zato ne vidim ništa loše šta se tako osjećaš.
Koja je vaša dijagnoza?  Da li to idete na konzultacije ili ste već u postuku?
Sve u svemu,Prag je predivan tako da probajte iskoristiti slobodno vrime za šetnju gradom.Želim vam svu sriću u ovom pokušaju. :Very Happy:

----------


## Anica72

Svim curama sretno u Pragu. Što se tiče donacija imala sam mali strah hoće li me štrecnuti ako ljudi budu komentirali da beba ne liči na mene...Nije da mi je to jako važno ali zanimalo me. 
Kad ono komentari "isti ti, pljunuti ti, kopija tvojih očiju i nosića..nema ništa tatino" čak i svekrva.
Zato još jednom podrška svima kojima je donacija jedina opcija. Moj mačak danas ima 4 mjeseca 6,5 kg i jako voli svoju bocu. Cure pucam od sreće svaki dan uhvati me strah koliko sam sretna.
Pozdrav.

----------


## 3006

> 3006,
> to je pozitivna nervoza,što je i normalno pri takvim odlukamaNajvažnije je da ste oboje odlučili šta želite i sada samo hrabro pa i s tom pozitivnom nervozom idite u Prag,jer koliko god pokušavale bit smirene,mislim da je to nemoguće,zato ne vidim ništa loše šta se tako osjećaš.
> Koja je vaša dijagnoza?  Da li to idete na konzultacije ili ste već u postuku?
> Sve u svemu,Prag je predivan tako da probajte iskoristiti slobodno vrime za šetnju gradom.Želim vam svu sriću u ovom pokušaju.


Yubi u postupku sam...odradim još danas i sutra orgalutran pa ultrazvuk ...Nadam se da  ću se idući vikend javiti iz Praga.
Za sad komuniciramo na hrvatskom, nadam se da će tako i ostati jer imam još nekih pitanja...

----------


## Bananka

Cure, opet ja s pitanjem  :Smile: 
1. Jeste li morale na pocetku postupka vadit krv (progesteron i estradiol) na 2.DC i slati nalaz gore u Prag?
2. Kod kojeg dr. ovdje u HR ste obavljale pripreme za postupak tj. tko vas je gledao i na koji DC?
Po meni ispada po trenutnoj info iz Praga da idem samo na 1DC na uzv i to je to.

3006, sretno u postupku, nek bude uspjesan!

----------


## 3006

Hvala puno Bananka..
Do sad uopće nisam razmišljala da postoji mogućnost neuspjeha pa se nadam da će mi taj pozitivan stav pomoći jer inače ne znam kako ću...

----------


## 3006

I zanima me što me čeka prvi dan kad dođem u Prag...Smjestim se u hotelu, dođem u kliniku i...Čeka li me još neki razgovor s dr ili ? 
I zanima me kakva su vaša iskustva...Da li vas kroz postupak vodi osoba osoba s kojom ste komunicirale? Ja sam bila u kontaktu s koordinatorica našeg govornog područja..

----------


## 3006

Yubi hvala na podršci

----------


## 3006

Bananka di vi idete?
Jel' Europe IVF Prag?

----------


## Yubi

> Cure, opet ja s pitanjem 
> 1. Jeste li morale na pocetku postupka vadit krv (progesteron i estradiol) na 2.DC i slati nalaz gore u Prag?
> 2. Kod kojeg dr. ovdje u HR ste obavljale pripreme za postupak tj. tko vas je gledao i na koji DC?
> Po meni ispada po trenutnoj info iz Praga da idem samo na 1DC na uzv i to je to.
> 
> 3006, sretno u postupku, nek bude uspjesan!


Bananka,ja sam bila u Pronatala-Češke B. i nisu mi tražili da vadim progesteron i estradiol na 2dc.
Morala sam jedino doć kod njih od 1-3 dc na uzv što i jesam,al mi smo imali dogovor s njima da odma i krećemo taj mjesec u postupak.Njima je bitno da se obavezno pogleda na uzv od 1-3 dc i onda se dogovara kada se kreće u postupak,da li taj mjesec ili neki dr.
Mi smo s njima dogovorili da nam oni vode postupak tj. od prvog uzv pa sve do kraja postupka jer nam je to bilo lakše,nego da smo nakon uzv (1-3 dc) morali putovat,pa se opet za par dana vraćat u Češku s obzirom da smo u istom mjesecu radili postupak.

----------


## Yubi

> I zanima me što me čeka prvi dan kad dođem u Prag...Smjestim se u hotelu, dođem u kliniku i...Čeka li me još neki razgovor s dr ili ? 
> I zanima me kakva su vaša iskustva...Da li vas kroz postupak vodi osoba osoba s kojom ste komunicirale? Ja sam bila u kontaktu s koordinatorica našeg govornog područja..


3006,s nama je bila koordinatorica od prvog do zadnjeg momenta,dakle i na uzv,konzulatacijama s doktorom.. Nije se odvajala od nas tako da nismo imali nikakvih problema u komunikaciji s doktorom što se toga tiče.Sigurno ćeš imati još nekih razgovora s doktorom,i naravno prilike za postavljat pitanja na koja želiš znati odgovore.Moj ti je savjet da se ne ustručavaš za pitat doktora nešto,traži za sve objašnjenje u koliko ti nešto ne bude jasno.
Sretno i javi se :Smile:

----------


## nonek

Helo curke evo mene opet
Zanima me jeste li i vi morale radit kompletne pretrage( dobila sam popis pa me zanima npr. internistički pregled EKG, pregled srca i pluća itd )
I zanima me gdje ste vi obavljale folikulometrije kod nas tj kod kojeg ginića...imaju li oni neke određene giniće u Hrv kod kojih se ide ili možemo ići kod bilo kojega
Naročito me zanima za Zagreb

----------


## 3006

Nonek , ja sam morala EKG samo od ovog navedenog, ali i štitnjaču i spolne hormone, kompletnu krvnu sliku, spolne bolesti...Imam 38 g pa je možda drugačije.
Možeš svojem ili bilo kojem giniču..ja imam sreću da moj ima pozitivan stav o IVF u Češkoj i sve sam brzo i lako obavljala.
Sretno

----------


## Yubi

> Helo curke evo mene opet
> Zanima me jeste li i vi morale radit kompletne pretrage( dobila sam popis pa me zanima npr. internistički pregled EKG, pregled srca i pluća itd )
> I zanima me gdje ste vi obavljale folikulometrije kod nas tj kod kojeg ginića...imaju li oni neke određene giniće u Hrv kod kojih se ide ili možemo ići kod bilo kojega
> Naročito me zanima za Zagreb


Nonek,što se pretraga tiče,morala sam ih sve s njihovog popisa obavit,s tim da ove internističke sam napravila 2 dana pred sami odlazak u Češku,jer ti nalazi ne smiju bit stariji više od 15 dana do punkcije eventualno transfera.Tako su meni rekli.
Oni nemaju određene doktore/ginekologe kod kojih se ide,to ideš po svom izboru,naravno da je bolje da su to ginekolozi koji se bave humanom reprodukcijom i u kojeg imaš povjerenja.

----------


## Rominka

> Helo curke evo mene opet
> Zanima me jeste li i vi morale radit kompletne pretrage( dobila sam popis pa me zanima npr. internistički pregled EKG, pregled srca i pluća itd )
> I zanima me gdje ste vi obavljale folikulometrije kod nas tj kod kojeg ginića...imaju li oni neke određene giniće u Hrv kod kojih se ide ili možemo ići kod bilo kojega
> Naročito me zanima za Zagreb


. 

Nonek, internisticki pregledte traze ako ides u postupak s anestezijom, i ne bi smio biti stariji od petnaest dana. Ako je FET tada te to nece traziti. Sto se tice folikulometrije, to ti u principu moze svaki gin napraviti, no svakako bi bilo bolje da ti to radi netko tko je u humanoj, ili zaista zna sto radi. 

3006, cijelo vrijeme vas prati vasa koordinatorica jer to olaksava komunikaciju, i time se izbjegavaju dvosmislene situacije. 

Bananka, pripreme obavljate ovdje? Ako da, tada ces nakon uzv javljati njima nalaz, i oni ce slati protokol za dalje, ovisno o uzv. Sve su to uhodane sheme, ne brini. 

Moram priznati da mi je drago vidjeti koliko vas se sprema, koliko vas ide  :Smile:  bit ce to fina neka zima!

----------


## 3006

:Wink:

----------


## 3006

Tužna...samo 1 folikul i ogromna cista..
Produžili mi protokol još 2 dana po 5 menopura i 1 orgalutran.
Nadam se boljem uzv u srijedu...Prosim šaljite neku pozitivnu energiju
Thnx

----------


## Rominka

Uf 3006, sto reci....folikuli znaju iznenadit. Reci mi tko ti je radio folikulometriju? Moje prvo iskustvo je bilo sa soc gin i nije mu to bilo njegovo podrucje pa je i malo fulao, ali malo i to je vec na slijedecem uzv popravio u smislu da ih je zaista sve pogledao, i male i velike i izmjerio. I sto ti kazu za cistu?

----------


## nonek

Hvala puno
i ja imam uskoro 38  :Laughing: 
Mi ćemo ići na donaciju na jajne stanice pa me zato začudilo čemu sve te pretrage pošto nema punkcije.





> Nonek , ja sam morala EKG samo od ovog navedenog, ali i štitnjaču i spolne hormone, kompletnu krvnu sliku, spolne bolesti...Imam 38 g pa je možda drugačije.
> Možeš svojem ili bilo kojem giniču..ja imam sreću da moj ima pozitivan stav o IVF u Češkoj i sve sam brzo i lako obavljala.
> Sretno

----------


## nonek

E hvala, pokušat ću vidjeti sa svojom doktoricom kod koje smo bili ovdje u postupcima do sada





> . 
> 
> Nonek, internisticki pregledte traze ako ides u postupak s anestezijom, i ne bi smio biti stariji od petnaest dana. Ako je FET tada te to nece traziti. Sto se tice folikulometrije, to ti u principu moze svaki gin napraviti, no svakako bi bilo bolje da ti to radi netko tko je u humanoj, ili zaista zna sto radi. 
> 
> 3006, cijelo vrijeme vas prati vasa koordinatorica jer to olaksava komunikaciju, i time se izbjegavaju dvosmislene situacije. 
> 
> Bananka, pripreme obavljate ovdje? Ako da, tada ces nakon uzv javljati njima nalaz, i oni ce slati protokol za dalje, ovisno o uzv. Sve su to uhodane sheme, ne brini. 
> 
> Moram priznati da mi je drago vidjeti koliko vas se sprema, koliko vas ide  bit ce to fina neka zima!

----------


## 3006

Rominka, što reći..Nadam se da je i moj samo malo fulao..Sutra ćemo vidjeti, ima da izmjeri sve male i velike.
Ako bude 2-3 folikula, cistu će punktirati, nadam se uspješno jer je oko 4 cm.
Folikulometriju mi radi moj soc ginić, ali ima pozitivan stav i da si truda, omiljen je unašem gradu, pacijentice ga baš hvale

----------


## 3006

I da...Imam samo jedan jajnik i jedan jajovod ..Poseban slučaj..al se ipak nekako nadam da će već prvi pokušaj biti uspješan...Šaljite pozitivnu energiju ovih dana

----------


## 3006

Jel' ide netko u Prag u Europe IVF infinity, dr Kult

----------


## 3006

Fertility

----------


## Bananka

3006, u kontaktu smo s PFC dr.Sonja.

Yubi,  ovdje cu obavit 1.fm i start i onda planiramo 8dc biti gore na 2.fm kako bi nam oni odredili evtl.daljnu terapiju i tocan termin punkcije.

Rominka, sve pripreme ovdje obavljam kako sam Yubi napisala. Nitko iz Praga mi nije rekao da nalazi od interniste ne smiju biti stariji od 15dana. Bas cu jos jednom provjerit s njima, jer su nasi nalazi iz 2.mjeseca, hm.

----------


## Yubi

Bananka,meni su iz Pronatala rekli da ako i imam već obavljene pretrage interniste,oni ne vrijede,jer uvik moraju bit friško napravljeni tj. ne smiju bit stariji od 15 dana kada nastupa punkcija/transfer.Provjeri s njima još taj podatak,možda se neki detalji ipak razlikuju od klinike do klinike.Bolje da pitaš i sve provjeriš da ne bi bespotrebno imali probleme koji samo povećavaju stres,a to nam najmanje triba u svemu ovom.

3006,za postupke nam je i dovoljno sve po jedan,kako jajnik,jajovod tako i spermić :Smile:  zato glavu gore jer nije uvik sve crno,i želim da ti se sve lipo posloži i da postupak bude bingo :Very Happy:

----------


## 3006

Meni su rekli da nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mj

----------


## Rominka

Nisu isto internisticki nalaz (koji obuhvaca i koagulogram, KKS, EKG, anesteziologa) i brisevi, papa, hormoni. Internisticki ne bi smjeli biti stariji od 15 dana i to ne u principu ne ovisi od klinike do klinike. I madez kad skidate, a imate anesteziju obvezni ste napraviti te pretrage. Brisevi i ostalo vrijedi do 6 mj plus minus. Ako imate samo transfer tada internisticki nije potreban, no ostalo jest, ali to ostalo je podlozno pravilima klinike pa neki ako je samo transfer u pitanju nece traziti hormone, pa cak ni briseve.

----------


## 3006

Pomoć!
Imate možda ideju gdje bi mogli imati Orgalutran na zalihi..dopunjeni protokol me iznenadio.
Sjeverozapadna Hrvatska
Hvala puno unaprijed

----------


## Rominka

Zagreb, ljekarna na Jelacicu.

----------


## 3006

Rominka zahvaljujem.
Uspjela naći na Bundeku

----------


## 3006

U subotu Prag...
Ginić mi otvara BO...kako je sa putnim nalogom? Jel' to moram imati ili je to totalno nebitno u ovoj priči gdje sve sama financiram?

----------


## biska

3006 ako sama financiraš sve, ne treba ti nikakav putni nalog.
Puno sreće želim!!!

----------


## Rominka

3006, bravo  :Smile:  nazalost, kad si sami placamo sve, tada nemamo pravo na putne troskove, lijekove pa cak ni na bol, i tu ovisimo o nasim ginekolozima. Sretan put i javljaj nam se.

----------


## Bananka

Sretno 3006! I javljaj nam sve detalje, tako da znamo sto nas evtl.ceka

----------


## 3006

Hvala biska, trebat će mi

----------


## 3006

Pošto je totalna anestezija, koliko su vas zadržavali u bolnici? I koliko puta još iz hotela u bolnicu?
Hvala

----------


## 3006

Hvala Bananka, hoću

----------


## 3006

Hvala Rominka

----------


## nonek

Sretnoooo :Very Happy: 




> U subotu Prag...
> Ginić mi otvara BO...kako je sa putnim nalogom? Jel' to moram imati ili je to totalno nebitno u ovoj priči gdje sve sama financiram?

----------


## Rominka

> Pošto je totalna anestezija, koliko su vas zadržavali u bolnici? I koliko puta još iz hotela u bolnicu?
> Hvala


nakon anestezije ostanes nekih sat/sat i pol lezati pod njihovom kontrolom. Tek kad dodjes k sebi pustaju te. I onda cekas poziv za transfer. Obavjestavaju te u medjuvremenu kako embriji napreduju. Tako da u principu, nakon anestezije ides jos jednom na transfer, a i tada ostanes lezati nekih pol sata do sat. I to je to  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Cure, evo jedne lijepe vijesti!!! Annabanana nam je rodila malenu Tenu  sretni su, kod kuce svoje, love ritam. Eto, dok nam Annabanana ne ulovi malo vremena pa ce nam vec ispricati sve.

----------


## Bananka

Bravo Ananbanana, čestitke!!

Cure, koje putno osiguranje ste uzimale (u slučaju mogućih komplikacija nakon punkicje) i da li ste online kupovale policu?

----------


## Yubi

> U subotu Prag...
> Ginić mi otvara BO...kako je sa putnim nalogom? Jel' to moram imati ili je to totalno nebitno u ovoj priči gdje sve sama financiram?


3006,neka ti bude sritno i dobitno  :Very Happy:

----------


## Yubi

Annabanana čestitam !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Rominka

> Bravo Ananbanana, čestitke!!
> 
> Cure, koje putno osiguranje ste uzimale (u slučaju mogućih komplikacija nakon punkicje) i da li ste online kupovale policu?


 Mi si napravimo EU zdr. karticu, vrijedi god dana i to je to.

----------


## 3006

Cure, evo da se i ja javim iz Praga.
Prije svega , preporučila bi ovaj IVF centar svakom..Toliko su topli, osjećam se ko čovjek. Velika pomoć i potpora mi je bila koordinatorica..Znam da joj je to posao, ali mislim da je napravila i puno više nego bi se očekivalo.
Uglavnom, punktirati mi cistu između ostalog i imali smo 4 folikula, od toga 2 idealne zrelosti.
Imamo dva oplođena embrija i sutra je transfer...Nadam se da će i dalje biti sve ok.

----------


## 3006

Koordinatorica je u najmanju ruku zaslužila da joj spomenem bar ime, draga Vanja.

----------


## Elw

Annabanana čestitam!!

----------


## sanjka

Cure koje ste trebale uskladiti ciklus s postupkom kako ste to radile? Kontracepcijom, utricima ili duphastonom?

Iduci tjedan idem kod gin al me zanima vase iskustvo i misljenje da cujem od vas dok ne odem do dr.

Ja imam gastritis pa mislim da necu moci piti utrice.

I da, dal duphaston i utrogestan utjecu na ovulaciju i debljinu endometrija.

----------


## Bananka

3006, najsretnije danas na transferu!!

Rominka, hvala ti! Idem odmah danas zvati hzzo da mi ju izdaju jer je moja istekla. Ja sam mislila da je potrebno i neko dodatno (privatno) putno kad je klinika tako napisala.

Sanjka, nazalost ti ne mogu pomoci. Nisam uskladivala ciklus, samo sam 1xkoristila kontracepciju da mi se jajnici malo 'smire'. Budu se cure javile sigurno.

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam jednom pokusala odgoditi menstruaciju duphastonom, umjesto 10 dana trebala sam piti 15-20, ne sjecam se tocno, a menstracija je dosla tocno kao da ih nisam produzivala. Meni, koja nemam ciklus nit menstruaciju bez progesterona ili kontracepcijskih po par mjeseci. Ja bih ti preporucila kontracepcijske.
Sad vidim da je pitanje na ceskoj temi pa pretpostavljam da trebas za cesku info o protokolu, ja nisam nikad tamo bila, ovo sto sam napisala je bilo na vv.

----------


## nina977

Ja sam uvijek usklađivala sa kontracepcijom.

----------


## Rominka

Sanjka, ima cura koje su to prosle i sigurno ce se javiti. Ja sam sada prvi put u situaciji da moram dobiti m na vrijeme kako bih mogla odraditi biopsiju endometrija i dobila sam utrogestane. Ne znam hoce li to imati ucinka. Po sjecanju bih rekla da je bilo protokola i sa duphastonima i sa antibebi.

----------


## sanjka

Hvala cure svima....
Vidjet cu sto i gin preporuca.

Rominka jel moras produljiti ili skratiti ciklus zbog biopsije??
Predpostavljam da pijes utrogestan 3x1 ili??

----------


## Rominka

Moram ga dobiti na vrijeme. Meni se sve uzmrda nakon postupka i duuugo mi treba da se stabilizira. Sad su mi dali utrice kako bi dobila na vrijeme (ovo bi bila treca m da je dosla na vrijeme u zadnjih god dana). Pijem 2x2 i totalno sam koma. Katastrofa su mi utrici.

----------


## sanjka

> Moram ga dobiti na vrijeme. Meni se sve uzmrda nakon postupka i duuugo mi treba da se stabilizira. Sad su mi dali utrice kako bi dobila na vrijeme (ovo bi bila treca m da je dosla na vrijeme u zadnjih god dana). Pijem 2x2 i totalno sam koma. Katastrofa su mi utrici.


E tog je mene strah kak cu podnositi te utrice a od duphastona mi odmah skoci tsh :/

Ako uzmem pilule to mi se bas ne svidja iz tog razloga sto ce endometrij ostati tanak pa mi samo jos to fali da se dobro ne zadeblja do et. Jojjjj nije nam lako.

Kad se krece s utricima...iza ovulacije pa se uzima do kad treba ili?? Od kad su tebi savjetovali da podjes piti??

Citala sam da netko krene cak 5 dc. a netko tek tamo 14, 15 dc.

----------


## 3006

Transfer obavljen... Uspješno? 
Ne znam što reći..2 od 4 j.s.su bile zrele za oplodnju što mi se činilo sasvim korektan rezultata, a onda šok.
Prije transfera me doktor upoznao sa činjenicom da imam 5-10% sanse za trudnicu... Katastrofa.
Treba sad prezivjeti 14 dana do vađenja bhcg.
Što kažete?

----------


## Rominka

Sanjka, ja pijem od 8-18 dc i onda cekam m da dodje. Nadam se da ce biti kako je dr planirala.
3006, a cime ti je to potkrijepio? Naredna dva tj jesu duga, ali izgurat ces. Nadamo se uspjehu!

----------


## sanjka

> Sanjka, ja pijem od 8-18 dc i onda cekam m da dodje. Nadam se da ce biti kako je dr planirala.
> 3006, a cime ti je to potkrijepio? Naredna dva tj jesu duga, ali izgurat ces. Nadamo se uspjehu!


Bit ce...mora biti. Bar kak sam tu citala da su cure pisale da m dodje nakon 3, 4 dana od prestanka.

*3006* i mene zanima zasto ti je dr rekao 5-10 posto sanse??
Sretno!!!

----------


## Inesz

> Transfer obavljen... Uspješno? 
> Ne znam što reći..2 od 4 j.s.su bile zrele za oplodnju što mi se činilo sasvim korektan rezultata, a onda šok.
> Prije transfera me doktor upoznao sa činjenicom da imam 5-10% sanse za trudnicu... Katastrofa.
> Treba sad prezivjeti 14 dana do vađenja bhcg.
> Što kažete?


*3060* liječnik je najvjerojatnije dao prognozu na temelju tvojih godina koje su najsnažniji prediktor uspjeha u mpo-u kad se radi o postupcima s vlastitim stanicama, zatim na temelju ovarijalne rezerve, morfološkog izgleda transferiranih zametaka...

Obeshrabruju nas te brojke, ali ipak, iskren odnos  prema pacijentu i davanje realnih prognoza na temelju određenih podataka, u skladu je pravilima komuniciranja liječničke struke s pacijentima. 


Sretno *3060*, sretno *Rominka* , sretno sve druge cure u češkim postupcima~~~~~

----------


## 3006

Inesz, rominka, sanjka....tih 10% šanse liječnik temelji na iskustvu sigurno , ali i na izgledu transferiranih zametaka..trebalo se lijepo vidjeti kako se dijele na 2 pa na 4 itd kako sati prolaze, a kod mene to bilo sve nešto zbrkano..
Ipak sam pozitivna...vidjet ćemo skoro

----------


## sejla

AnnaBanana, čestitke!!!!!!!  :Heart:  Mala Tena dobro nam došla  :Zaljubljen:  Piši malo kad uloviš vremena.

Cure u postupcima, sretnoooooo  :grouphug:

----------


## Rominka

Inesz, hvala draga  :Smile: 
3006, samo strpljivo sada. Brzo ce doci taj dan d.
sejliceeeeee pusam vas puuunooo!! Kako vam je? Sta sekica kaze? 

Ja sva sretna danas pijem posljednju dozu utrica, veceras. I zatim cekam m da dodje i dogovaram biopsiju endometrija. Koliko sam skuzila histero mi nece raditi. Kolika je velika razlika izmedju ta dva pregleda?

----------


## sejla

Hvala draga Romi, evo dobro smo  :Heart:  Rastemo na očigled, puno papamo i lijepo napredujemo  :Zaljubljen:  Rodio se s 3320 a sad je već prestigao 5500, tako da je to već pravi komad koji će, ako tako nastavi, uskoro nositi mamu a ne obrnuto  :Laughing:  Seka ga jako voli i baš je brižna, jedino se žali da stalno jede  :lool: 

Držim fige i šaljem puse  :Kiss:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanjka

> Ja sam uvijek usklađivala sa kontracepcijom.


Nina imas pp.

----------


## elvi

Pozdrav ekipa
Evo nas u novom pokušaju
Prošlo mi danas kroz glavu kako je prošlo skoro godinu dana od prošlog pokušaja. Kad prije...
Počeli smo s prikupljanjem nalaza...opet... osjećam se kao zamorac... ali ništa nije teško kad se želi
kakva je sad situacija sa kupovanjem lijekova? ima svježe info?

----------


## 3006

Elvi ja kupovala ovaj mjesec u Slo, jeftinije mi 30%.
Menopur, ovitrele i ostalo.

----------


## Irena S

Vidim da ste bili kod koordinatorice Vanje i mi bi tam trebali ic na donaciju spermija,sad smo tek na početku sa papirima sta daju hzzo jeste i vi isli preko hzzo?

----------


## Irena S

Pozz cure mi bi trebali ic u prag nagodinu sad rjesavamo sta trebamo to kak placa hzzo kak to ide jel zna neka,sto sve treba od papira?Idemo na donaciju spermija

----------


## 3006

Elvi ja kupovala ovaj mjesec u Slo, jeftinije mi 30%.
Menopur, ovitrele i ostalo.

----------


## Rominka

> Pozz cure mi bi trebali ic u prag nagodinu sad rjesavamo sta trebamo to kak placa hzzo kak to ide jel zna neka,sto sve treba od papira?Idemo na donaciju spermija


Irena S dobrodosla! Nazalost, jos nam se nije javio nitko tko je uspio dobiti sufinanciranje za donaciju spermija. Da bi to dobili, potrebno je da tm prvo napravi detaljnu kontrolu hormona, zatim urologa, androloga i jednu punkciju. Ukoliko ni punkcijom ne bi nista pronasli, tada je slijedeci korak dijagnosticka biopsija. Ako se i njome ne bi nista pronaslo tek tada dobivate od dr mpo-ova papire za lijecenje vani. Naime, parovi sa azoospermijom se nacelno mogu lijeciti u RH, jer postoji, iako samo i iskljucivo na papiru, banka spreme koja je realno prazna (i vjerojatno ce takvom i ostati jer kod nas donacija nije anonimna). Ako i uspijete dobiti da vam zavod sufinancira tada je to zaista sitno, 1000€ plus putni troskovi samo za tebe jer tebi tada muz nije potreban, jer u pitanju je donacija. Postupak s doniranom spermom otprilike kosta oko 3000€, plus minus 700 - 1000€  ovisno koliko lijekova ti treba u stimulaciji. Sam put, smjestaj i boravak su malena stavka od otprilike 500€. Ne zelim ti gasiti nade odmah na prvom pitanju, samo ti zelim reci koji su ti koraci za ciniti ukoliko krenete tim putem. Nazalost, za azoo je kod nas skoro pa nemoguce izboriti se za bilo sto. Uvelike ovisis o svom/svojoj gin jer neki cak odbijaju i neke lijekove davati na recept jer se ne lijecimo u RH. Za bolovanje je ista stvar, neki ce dati bolovanje, pa makar svjesno birali neke sifre koje nemaju veze s trudnocom i postupkom samo da nas pokriju, dok ce neki slijepo se drzati svoga i nece dati bolovanje. 
U svakom slucaju, pitaj sve sto te zanima, procitaj i malo posebnu temu o azoospermiji, ako vam je to zaista dijagnoza. Dati cemo ti sve odgovore koje znamo i koje mozemo.

Elvi, ma neka vas  :Smile:  mozda nam ovaj put bude pravi put.

Meni je upravo m dosla. Znaci, tri dana nakon sto sam prestala piti utrogestane. Sad 3dc vadim krv i u ponedjeljak dogovaram biopsiju endometrija. I ako sve bude ok, sa slijedecim ciklusom startam sa estrofemom. Ne vjerujem da je tako blizu.

----------


## Carrot

Dragi svi...
Azoo ;(( MM
Lutamo, vrtimo se u krug, vozaju nas...cekamo mikrotese (mozda u 9.mj u hr), ali sanse gotovo pa nikakve...
Imamo 36 godina...

Mislim da nemamo sto cekati pa molim odgovre na pitanja koja me proganjaju godinama...voljela bih cuti iskustva roditelja s doniranom bebom rado...

1. kako zivjeti u lazi cijeli zivot prema svima i sebi i da li to sve nestaje kad se beba rodi?
2. Koliko bi me kostao postupak?
3. da li se prvo mora na dogovor u Češku ili se ide direktno na postupak?
4. Kako se bira donor?
5. Idete li avionom ili autom i koliko traje put od Zg?
6. Koliko mi trema godisnjeg za to?
7. Od dogovorq do realizacije koliko prodje vremena cca?
....

Hvala vam svima unaprijed...

----------


## Rominka

Draga Carrot,evo pokusat cu ti odgovoriti na postavljena pitanja. No, prvo....u koju su vas nasu kliniku poslali na micro-tese? Ovo mi je novost da se moze kod nas obaviti. Koliko znam, a moguce da se i ponesto promijenilo, najbliza micro-tese destinacija je Sarajevo. Molim te odgovor jer ovo je vrlo bitna informacija.

1. Laz?!? Koja laz? Kakva laz? Kome lazete? Ovo pitanje mi zvuci kao provokacija, iako nije tako postavljeno. Naime, beba se ne donira. Ako imate azoo idete u postupak donacije spermija i sa tvojom js, pod uvjetom da je s tobom sve u redu. Muski donor u ovom slucaju se pomno bira po vasim fizickim karakteristikama, te krvnim grupama. Vasim! Ne njegovim. Vasim. Jer dijete je vase. I tu nema nikakve lazi. Vi s tim postupkom morate biti na cisto. Ako ti vec sada to zoves lazi, draga moja sjedi i razmisli jos jednom. Lazete kome?! Da li nakon svakog sexa okolo govoris da si dozivila ili nisi orgazam? Da li podnosite izvjestaje ikome koliko cesto i u kojim pozama se sexate? Kome biste vi to trebali objasnjavati ista? Nikome nista. Kada dodje vrijeme za razgovor s djetetom to mora biti vasa odluka, i vas odabir trenutka a ne da vam okolina, mozda i nenamjerno, napravi probleme pa se izlane trogodisnjem djetetu da mu tata nije tata. 

Sva ova ostala pitanja ovise o mnogo faktora. Najpametnije ti je kontaktirati sve klinike na nacin da posaljes sve vase rezultate koje ste do sada skupili i vidis sto ce i kako odgovoriti. Da novaca treba, zaista treba, otprilke plus/minus 4000€. Post prije sam pisala o tome. Uostalom, stalno manje vise pisemo o cijenama, a i na prvoj stranici imas cjenike, ako se ne varam. 

Vremenski koliko treba do realizacije opet ovisi o puno faktora tako da je nezahvalno o tome ti govoriti. No ukoliko je sve ok s vama, tada kroz mjesec-dva max tri vec ste u Ceskoj. Godisnjeg ti treba koliko ulovis radnih dana. To su sve stvari na koje je sada tesko davati odgovore jer jos nista ne znate. Krenite s prvim koracima, kontaktirajte klinike, odaberite jednu i pocnite s pripremom. Tada ces vec imati puno vise informacija. I neka ti ne bude dosadno iscitati nekoliko ovih pisanih stranica unazad jer tu ces pronaci zaista mnogo informacija. I ti, i svi ostali. I sretno!

----------


## pak

Ajde da ti probam odgovoriti na 1. pitanje.
Trenutno smo u procesu obostrane donacije. Nažalost nakon 12 postupaka i godina koje su se skupile nemamo puno izbora.
Laž?  Iskreno niti u jednom trenutku mi nije ovo prošlo kroz glavu. Ja ne lažem da smo bili u postupcima niti da idemo dalje u postupak. Ne moram se nikome niti opravdavati niti lagati. Ako si mislila na djete ako ga uspijemo dobiti, napokon onda kada dodje vrijeme za to možemo ispričati kako smo ga začeli. U mojoj glavi razlika je samo u tome. Sve ostalo je jednako kao i kod svakog drugog para koji je želio djete i ostvario trudnoću na lakši način. Mama i ta ta nisu samo osobe koje su dale svoj biološki doprinos da se djete rodi već ona koji se brinu, vole, odgajaju i žive za to djete. 
Ako iako uspijemo donijeti na svijet to malo biće ono će biti NASE u svakom smislu te rijeci.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Pak draga <3 na istom smo kolosijeku. The truth is out there!

----------


## Nadica

> Dragi svi...
> Azoo ;(( MM
> Lutamo, vrtimo se u krug, vozaju nas...cekamo mikrotese (mozda u 9.mj u hr), ali sanse gotovo pa nikakve...
> Imamo 36 godina...
> 
> Mislim da nemamo sto cekati pa molim odgovre na pitanja koja me proganjaju godinama...voljela bih cuti iskustva roditelja s doniranom bebom rado...
> 
> 1. kako zivjeti u lazi cijeli zivot prema svima i sebi i da li to sve nestaje kad se beba rodi?
> 2. Koliko bi me kostao postupak?
> ...


Pokušat ću ti i ja odgovoriti na ova pitanja...
1. Kad smo krenuli kod nas u postupke i vidjeli da ne ide (problem u meni ), dr me posjeo i rekao da nam ostaje opcija donacije js. I onda je rekao ovo..."Moraš si složiti u glavi da to želiš i sve će biti ok!I još nešto...Kad rodiš dijete, a rodit ćeš ga to je sigurno, kad kažu da slići tebi, što ćeš odgovoriti??" Zamislila sam se i počela plakati. Rekao je, kad prestaneš plakati i shvatiš da je to vaše dijete i ničije više, spremna si!" Vjeruj, tako je i bilo! To je naše dijete, ja sam ga nosila 9 mjeseci, rastao mi je ispod srca, voljela sam ga od prvog dana kad je test pokazao taj famozni plusić...i naravno, slići na tatu!Ustvari tatina je preslika! 
2.Postupak nas je koštao oko 3000eura+troškovi smještaja....1000eura smo dobili od hzzo, 1000 njihovo osiguranje sudjeluje i dobili smo povrat troškova puta...Al, sve je to ništa,kad uspiješ u onome što želiš, a to je dijete!!!
3. Mi nismo išli na dogovor, sve smo riješili mailom.
4. Donor se bira tako što kažeš što želiš...Nama je bila najvažnija krvna grupa...a sve ostalo mi je bilo nebitno!
5. Išli smo autom...al smo mi iz Slavonije, pa je trajao put nekih cca 8 sati...
6. Ja sam bila na b.o.
7. Počeli smo dogovorati u 6.mj, paralelno riješavali hzzo i Prag...Našli nam donoricu u 8.mj, počeli s usklađivanjem ciklusa u 10 mj i krajem 11.bili u Pragu. Transfer bio 3.12., 13.12. testić bio pozitivan...

Eto, nadam se da sam ti barem na nešto odgovorila.

----------


## sanjka

Nadica prekrasno....poslala sam ti pp.

----------


## Rominka

Sto se tice azoo parova i HZZO-a situacija je malo drugacija i to treba imati u vidu. Lakse je utvrditi potrebu za donacijom js nego spermija i to je prvenstveno razlog zasto azoo parovi sami financiraju postupak u klinikama van lijepe nase. Sami postupak dokazivanja azoo je dosta invazivan, i ne bez posljedica, pa se malo parova odlucuje na to. Dok je situacija sa donacijom js ipak malo povoljnija pa je vise sufinanciranja postupaka potpomognute s donacijom js. Srecom da su po tom pogledu malo fleksibilniji. Iako, realno trebali bi omoguciti lijecenje vani u punom iznosu s obzirom da se kod nas ne mozemo lijeciti, kad su u pitanju donacije. 

Nadiceeee pa kako ste? Jel uzivate?

----------


## 3006

Irena S ja išla bez hzzo ako ne računamo da je moj ginic pozitivnog stava što se tiče Praga i sve nalaze koje sam trebala prikupiti odradila sam putem uputnice.
Uglavnom sa zakrzljalim engleskim uputila se u Prag, nervoza me pojela na dan punkcije, al je dalje sve išlo puno mirnije. 
Ako sam dobro shvatila idete dogodine...kod mene je odluka tinjala 2 godine a onda kad sam krenula ove godine u veljači sa prikupljanjem dokumentacije sve je išlo dosta brzo. Evo me čekam utorak da provjerimo rezultat...

----------


## 3006

Irena S ja išla bez hzzo ako ne računamo da je moj ginic pozitivnog stava što se tiče Praga i sve nalaze koje sam trebala prikupiti odradila sam putem uputnice.
Uglavnom sa zakrzljalim engleskim uputila se u Prag, nervoza me pojela na dan punkcije, al je dalje sve išlo puno mirnije. 
Ako sam dobro shvatila idete dogodine...kod mene je odluka tinjala 2 godine a onda kad sam krenula ove godine u veljači sa prikupljanjem dokumentacije sve je išlo dosta brzo. Evo me čekam utorak da provjerimo rezultat...

----------


## 3006

Cure jel imamo kakvih iskustava sa jakim grcevima?
Dakle 10.dan od transfera...jaki grč na mjestu desnog jajnika kojeg inače nemam, samo lijevi.
Bol je bila toliko intenzivna da sam navodno "pozelenila" u licu.
Trajalo je 15-30min
Inače skroz osjećam probadanje u lijevom jajniku i mučninu u trbuhu i sl., al ovo bi baš izdvojila kao intenzivno...kao u vrijeme kada sam se borila sa endometrijozom koja mi se omotavala oko jajnika.

----------


## malimis123

> Draga Carrot,evo pokusat cu ti odgovoriti na postavljena pitanja. No, prvo....u koju su vas nasu kliniku poslali na micro-tese? Ovo mi je novost da se moze kod nas obaviti. Koliko znam, a moguce da se i ponesto promijenilo, najbliza micro-tese destinacija je Sarajevo. Molim te odgovor jer ovo je vrlo bitna informacija.


Micro-tese se obavlja u poliklinici Cito u Splitu.
http://www.cito.hr/hr/odjeli_i_uslug...kirurgija.html

----------


## Inesz

> Sto se tice azoo parova i HZZO-a situacija je malo drugacija i to treba imati u vidu. Lakse je utvrditi potrebu za donacijom js nego spermija i to je prvenstveno razlog zasto azoo parovi sami financiraju postupak u klinikama van lijepe nase. Sami postupak dokazivanja azoo je dosta invazivan, i ne bez posljedica, pa se malo parova odlucuje na to. Dok je situacija sa donacijom js ipak malo povoljnija pa je vise sufinanciranja postupaka potpomognute s donacijom js. Srecom da su po tom pogledu malo fleksibilniji. Iako, realno trebali bi omoguciti lijecenje vani u punom iznosu s obzirom da se kod nas ne mozemo lijeciti, kad su u pitanju donacije.


Mislim da je jedan od razloga zašto je više postupaka s doniranim jajnim stanicama jer se žene lakše odlučuju za tu opciju začeća. Muškarci često iz psiholoških i evolucijsko-nagonskih razloga ne prihvaćaju donaciju spermija kao put postajanja roditeljem.

----------


## Inesz

> Dragi svi...
> Azoo ;(( MM
> Lutamo, vrtimo se u krug, vozaju nas...cekamo mikrotese (mozda u 9.mj u hr), ali sanse gotovo pa nikakve...
> Imamo 36 godina...
> 
> Mislim da nemamo sto cekati pa molim odgovre na pitanja koja me proganjaju godinama...voljela bih cuti iskustva roditelja s doniranom bebom rado...
> 
> 1.* kako zivjeti u lazi cijeli zivot prema svima i sebi i da li to sve nestaje kad se beba rodi?*
> 2. Koliko bi me kostao postupak?
> ...



Carrot, dobro došla na forum.

Problematika donorske koncepcije je složena. Mnogi parovi su prije nego su se odlučili za ovakav put ka roditeljstvu imali velik broj pitanja i briga. Prije definitivne odluke možete potražiti i savjetne psihoterapeuta ili psihijatra. Također možete potražiti i pravno savjetovanje.

Za ovo prvo pitanje o laži, ne znam na što točno misliš. Ali definitivno način začeća vašeg djeteta jest vaša intimna stvar o kojoj ne trebate razgovarati s ljudima s kojima ne želite. 

Zakon o medicinski potpmomognutoj oplodnji koji je na snazi u HR, čla 15. kaže:
_"Roditelji su obvezni osobu začetu i rođenu uz pomoć medicinski pomognute oplodnje darovanom sjemenom stanicom ili darovanom jajnom stanicom ili darovanim zametkom, najkasnije do 18. godine života upoznati da je začeta uz pomoć medicinski pomognute oplodnje."_

Što će i kako napraviti roditelji djeteta začetog heterolognom oplodnjom, to je njihova osobna stvar, a*li stručnjaci preporučuju djetetu u pravo vrijeme i na odgovarajući način reći istinu o genetskom podrijetlu.*

Ovdje je jedna australska stranica koja ima dosta sadržaja o donorskoj koncepciji i djeci začetoj daraovanim spolnim stanicama:
https://www.varta.org.au/information...nor-conception

----------


## Inesz

"Be proud of the way you have formed your family. Your children can know they were very much longed for and conceived with the generosity and goodwill of another person who also wanted them to be born. Be honest with your kids, talk to them, acknowledge their questions and be there for them."
https://www.varta.org.au/time-to-tell

----------


## Carrot

Predivni ste svi..hvala vam na odgovorima i potpori...
Oprostite ako sam vas isprovocirala s ovime sto sam rekla da je to zivot u "laži", ali je, jer kad bi se odlucila na donaciju ne bih rekla nikome pa ni djetetu...posebno kad zivis u maloj sredini to je komplicirano...
Jos uvijek pokusavamo nesto u Petrovoj s njegovim materijalom od biopsije koji je beznadan i cekamo micro tese koji bi navodno trebao biti u Zg od jeseni....nesluzbeno...
U svakom slucaju obzirom da smo oboje prosli 35 mislim da bi se trebali uhvatiti sigurnije opcije a tonje donacija. Za koju je MM potpuno spreman, ali ja se lomim...
Bas mi je tesko...ali s vama je sve lakse!

----------


## Carrot

Rominka navodno da se radi na tome da bude u 9.mj u Zg microtese....

----------


## Rominka

> Mislim da je jedan od razloga zašto je više postupaka s doniranim jajnim stanicama jer se žene lakše odlučuju za tu opciju začeća. Muškarci često iz psiholoških i evolucijsko-nagonskih razloga ne prihvaćaju donaciju spermija kao put postajanja roditeljem.


Na tom tragu sam i ja do unazad pet/sest godina bila, a onda kako smo poceli upoznavati sve vise azoo parova sam se iznenadila koliko zapravo muskarci imaju open mind za taj put. U vecini razgovora je ispalo da su zene bile protiv te da su bile sklonije da se taj korak preskoci i da se sto prije krene sa posvojenjem. 

U svakom slucaju, to nisu koraci na koje se itko olako odlucuje. Tu prethodi puno promisljanja, pitanja, i to onih gadnih pitanja, jer treba osvijestiti problem i moguce rjesenje, nacin, zivot nakon postupka i uspjeha. To ne moze i svakako ne smije nitko osim para. Strucna pomoc je dobrodosla, ali iz to zaista mora biti strucna osoba i predrasuda. Mi smo se nazalost susreli sa "strucnim" osobama koje meni nisu htjele ginekoloski i internisticki pregled napraviti kad su vidjeli u koji postupak idemo.

----------


## Inesz

Naravo ako je paru potreban stručni savjet oko odluke prihvatiti dononaciju spolnih stanica ili ne, što i kako poslije koncepcije donorskim stanicama u odnosu na dijete i na sam odnos partnera, da će pokušati naći psihologa/liječnika psihijatra koji je educiran u području donorske koncepije i koji će nastojati pomoći pacijentima da donesu najbolju odluku za njih same, a ne uskratiti pomoć ili promovirati i nametati vlastite svjetonazorske stavove ljudima koji stručni savjet. 

Rominka, za ovo grubo kršenje tvojih prava i pravila liječničke etike nemam riječi. 



> Mi smo se nazalost susreli sa "strucnim" osobama koje meni nisu htjele ginekoloski i internisticki pregled napraviti kad su vidjeli u koji postupak idemo.


Nadam se da si ove "liječnike" prijavila...

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka navodno da se radi na tome da bude u 9.mj u Zg microtese....


Carrot, ovo bi bilo fantasticno ako je tako. Meni je ovo prvi glas. U kojoj klinici bi se obavljalo? Koji dr pokusavaju to ostvariti? Bio bi tozaista veliki pomak. 
Ako sam dobro shvatila, radili ste biopsiju. I pronasli su nesto materijala? 

Inesz, rijesila sam situaciju jer sam pit-bull i ne dopustam takvo ponasanje neovisno o tome koji problem i tko je u pitanju. Hvala.

----------


## Nadica

> Sto se tice azoo parova i HZZO-a situacija je malo drugacija i to treba imati u vidu. Lakse je utvrditi potrebu za donacijom js nego spermija i to je prvenstveno razlog zasto azoo parovi sami financiraju postupak u klinikama van lijepe nase. Sami postupak dokazivanja azoo je dosta invazivan, i ne bez posljedica, pa se malo parova odlucuje na to. Dok je situacija sa donacijom js ipak malo povoljnija pa je vise sufinanciranja postupaka potpomognute s donacijom js. Srecom da su po tom pogledu malo fleksibilniji. Iako, realno trebali bi omoguciti lijecenje vani u punom iznosu s obzirom da se kod nas ne mozemo lijeciti, kad su u pitanju donacije. 
> 
> Nadiceeee pa kako ste? Jel uzivate?



Rominka, predivno nam je!Eto već imamo 8 mjeseci. Veliki, rastemo i jako se puno mazimo! Puno puta MM i ja kažemo da ne znamo kakav nam je prije život bio....Sad smo tek ispunjeni i bez obzira što je cijela trudnoća bila visoko rizična, što smo imali problema nakon poroda, vrijedilo je svega!

----------


## 3006

Uf uf ...2 dana do vađenja bete i sad smečkasti iscjedak...uzasni osjecaj

----------


## Rominka

3006, znam kako ti je, ali polako. Dva dana su puno. Lezi, uzimaj terapiju. Pokusaj ne misliti o tome ( znam da je to sf u ovoj situaciji, ali ako imas neki hobi pokusaj se time zabaviti).
Nadice, cijela ona situacija mi se sada cini jako dalekom. Pusti ju neka tamo i ostane. Vjerujem da je jedan pogled na to maleno stvorenje da se rastopis  :Smile:

----------


## 3006

> 3006, znam kako ti je, ali polako. Dva dana su puno. Lezi, uzimaj terapiju. Pokusaj ne misliti o tome ( znam da je to sf u ovoj situaciji, ali ako imas neki hobi pokusaj se time zabaviti).
> Nadice, cijela ona situacija mi se sada cini jako dalekom. Pusti ju neka tamo i ostane. Vjerujem da je jedan pogled na to maleno stvorenje da se rastopis


Hvala puno Rominka...potruditi ću se

----------


## Carrot

Rominka cim saznam vise informacija javim vam jer ne bi htjela govoriti nesto sto jos nije potvrdjeno..ali radi se na tome..
Na biopsiji nista ;((((
Mi bi jos micro tese prije eventualne donacije iako suprug imzistira da mi idemo odmah na donaciju pa ako nam se posreci s micro tese super, ali mene zabrinjava moje psihicko stanje kod donacije;((( iako je ja mislim najteze samo krenuti (predrasude, moralno preispitivanje i sl). U slucaju da se odlucimo na donaciju to bi bilo samo izmedju nas dvoje zauvijek...u svakom slucaju ni ovo stanje bez djece nije jednostavno, tjeskobno je skroz unatoc tome sto godinama suzbijam to i izbjegavam razbijati glavu ipak ne mozes pobjeci od toga...

----------


## Rominka

Nisu to lake odluke. Ne pada to s neba. Ne probudis se jedno jutro i kazes ok, idemo. Potrebno je puno razgovarati i postaviti si milijon pitanja. Ti sama sebi. Pitat samu sebe mozes li zivjeti bez djece? Po meni je to prvi korak i prvi odgovor na kojemu dalje sve pociva. Moras biti iskrena prema samoj sebi. Tek tako ces moci dalje. Sto tebi znaci genetski materijal? Odnosno da dijete ima njegove gene? Ja zaista smatram da roditi moze bilo tko i da nas to ne cini roditeljima. Utoliko mi je bilo lako odluciti se prvo na donaciju sp, a sada i embrija. Budi iskrena prema sebi, pa zatim i prema muzu. Kazes da bi on odmah u donaciju. Koji su njegovi argumenti? Pitaj ga govori li to samo zbog tebe? Vjerujem i da je neki osjecaj duznosti (jedno prema drugome) sada u igri pa mislite da bi trebali pokusati jos i ovo. Nemojte nista odlucivati radi duznosti. Cinite jer ste si dovoljni, jer se volite. Jer imate za pruziti ljubavi. Ako treba, posvadjajte se. Isplacite. To je u redu. Katarza ce nastupiti. Mozda bi ti bilo lakse ako bi razmisljala o donaciji embrija. Tada ste u istom polozaju. Jedni nasi prijatelji su se odmah odlucili na taj korak. Kazu krecu u borbu iz iste pozicije. Mi smo pak pokusali prvo s donacijom sp. Pokusali, nije uspjelo, posljedice za mene su velike. Sad idemo korak dalje. U biti, samo razgovarajte. Jedino tako cete znati donijeti ispravne odluke. I ne zaboravi, dugujete si biti sretni, skupa ili sami. Dugujete si zivjeti zivot. Ipak ste se odabrali zbog sasvim drugih stvari, a ne buduceg potomstva.

----------


## 3006

> Nisu to lake odluke. Ne pada to s neba. Ne probudis se jedno jutro i kazes ok, idemo. Potrebno je puno razgovarati i postaviti si milijon pitanja. Ti sama sebi. Pitat samu sebe mozes li zivjeti bez djece? Po meni je to prvi korak i prvi odgovor na kojemu dalje sve pociva. Moras biti iskrena prema samoj sebi. Tek tako ces moci dalje. Sto tebi znaci genetski materijal? Odnosno da dijete ima njegove gene? Ja zaista smatram da roditi moze bilo tko i da nas to ne cini roditeljima. Utoliko mi je bilo lako odluciti se prvo na donaciju sp, a sada i embrija. Budi iskrena prema sebi, pa zatim i prema muzu. Kazes da bi on odmah u donaciju. Koji su njegovi argumenti? Pitaj ga govori li to samo zbog tebe? Vjerujem i da je neki osjecaj duznosti (jedno prema drugome) sada u igri pa mislite da bi trebali pokusati jos i ovo. Nemojte nista odlucivati radi duznosti. Cinite jer ste si dovoljni, jer se volite. Jer imate za pruziti ljubavi. Ako treba, posvadjajte se. Isplacite. To je u redu. Katarza ce nastupiti. Mozda bi ti bilo lakse ako bi razmisljala o donaciji embrija. Tada ste u istom polozaju. Jedni nasi prijatelji su se odmah odlucili na taj korak. Kazu krecu u borbu iz iste pozicije. Mi smo pak pokusali prvo s donacijom sp. Pokusali, nije uspjelo, posljedice za mene su velike. Sad idemo korak dalje. U biti, samo razgovarajte. Jedino tako cete znati donijeti ispravne odluke. I ne zaboravi, dugujete si biti sretni, skupa ili sami. Dugujete si zivjeti zivot. Ipak ste se odabrali zbog sasvim drugih stvari, a ne buduceg potomstva.


Potpisujem ...slažem se u potpunosti.
Kad sam bila iskrena prema sebi i donijela odluku oko koje sam se dugo lomila, odluku bilo kojeg tipa, nikad nisam požalila.
Ovakve odluke sigurno ne spadaju u one lakše, ali biti iskren prema sebi za početak je važan korak..

----------


## malimis123

> Rominka cim saznam vise informacija javim vam jer ne bi htjela govoriti nesto sto jos nije potvrdjeno..ali radi se na tome..
> Na biopsiji nista ;((((
> Mi bi jos micro tese prije eventualne donacije iako suprug imzistira da mi idemo odmah na donaciju pa ako nam se posreci s micro tese super, ali mene zabrinjava moje psihicko stanje kod donacije;((( iako je ja mislim najteze samo krenuti (predrasude, moralno preispitivanje i sl). U slucaju da se odlucimo na donaciju to bi bilo samo izmedju nas dvoje zauvijek...u svakom slucaju ni ovo stanje bez djece nije jednostavno, tjeskobno je skroz unatoc tome sto godinama suzbijam to i izbjegavam razbijati glavu ipak ne mozes pobjeci od toga...


Carrot, ne znam znas li da se micro tese radi i u Splitu u poliklinici Cito... u svakom slucaju, dobra je vijest ako ce poceti raditi micro tese i u Zagrebu...
Gdje ste radili biopsiju? Nisu pronadeni uopce spermiji ili nije uspjela oplodnja s njima, jer vidim da si spominjala da pokusavate u Petrovoj s materijalom s biopsije...?

----------


## sejla

Carrot, evo samo da se i ja priključim podršci i potpišem cure, (Nadice  :Kiss: ) Naizgled bezizlazna situacija, a pogledaj mi potpis  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  Da je skroz lako krenuti u cijelu priču, daleko od toga, ali tih 9 mjeseci pod srcem, pa onda kad se mali anđeo rodi i dobije na ruke, pa blaženo dojenje...Ma mama u svakom smislu riječi  :Heart: 
Ja sam si osobno nekako `olakšala´ prihvativši donaciju js kao donaciju bilo kojeg drugog organa...netko zatreba transfuziju, primi tuđu krv...moji jajnici ne rade, pa sam primila js druge žene...naravno da se ne može uspoređivati, ali eto tako je meni bilo lakše posložiti si to. Jer se nitko ne odlučuje na to tek toliko, nego kada drugog izlaza nema...
Moje mišljenje je da bi djeca trebala znati...pa ćemo i mi svojima reći, ali tek u poodrasloj dobi kad će moći razumjeti. Dok su mali i krenu s pitanjima o tome kako su došli u bušu, eventualno ih pripremati na način da neke mame malo teže dobe bebu pa prvo moraju kod dr , čisto kao priprema, a opet da bude prilagođeno njihovoj dobi.
U svakom slučaju, puno sreće i piši štogod treba, u potpisu mi je i mail ako zatrebaš  :Smile:

----------


## nonek

Ovo kao da sam ja pisala.
Što dijagnoza, što odrađeni postupci, što planovi za budućnost.
A definitivno stav prema cijeloj situaciji.




> Ajde da ti probam odgovoriti na 1. pitanje.
> Trenutno smo u procesu obostrane donacije. Nažalost nakon 12 postupaka i godina koje su se skupile nemamo puno izbora.
> Laž?  Iskreno niti u jednom trenutku mi nije ovo prošlo kroz glavu. Ja ne lažem da smo bili u postupcima niti da idemo dalje u postupak. Ne moram se nikome niti opravdavati niti lagati. Ako si mislila na djete ako ga uspijemo dobiti, napokon onda kada dodje vrijeme za to možemo ispričati kako smo ga začeli. U mojoj glavi razlika je samo u tome. Sve ostalo je jednako kao i kod svakog drugog para koji je želio djete i ostvario trudnoću na lakši način. Mama i ta ta nisu samo osobe koje su dale svoj biološki doprinos da se djete rodi već ona koji se brinu, vole, odgajaju i žive za to djete. 
> Ako iako uspijemo donijeti na svijet to malo biće ono će biti NASE u svakom smislu te rijeci.
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## elvi

Stigao novi protokol. Uz Gonal od 150 UJ i nešto novo Menopur 3? I to odmah 2 dan ciklusa oba.
U kojim je to jedinicama za Menopur?
Ima tko kakvih iskustava?
 A da se nadovežem na pitanje :
"kako zivjeti u lazi cijeli zivot prema svima i sebi i da li to sve nestaje kad se beba rodi?"
Kod nas to uopće nije bilo pitanje. Jednom kad smo se odlučili na "potpomognutu" i kad sam preživjela stotinu pitanja: Pa kad ćete, pa zašto vi još ništa, da li vi uopće želite djecu, jeste svjesni da je to protiv mišljenja crkve.... i ostalo...
sama ideja prihvatiti doniranu spermu je bila savršeno nebitna. I tako će to biti naša beba...

----------


## Rominka

Elvi, kad pocinjes? Menopur ima isto djelovanje kao i Gonal, da potakne stvaranje folikula. Ako se dobro sjecam, on dolazi u ampulama pa ga sama mijesas. Kad ti pada prvi uzv? 

Malimis123, totalno sam zaboravila na Cito kliniku. Hvala sto podsjecas  :Smile:

----------


## elvi

Idemo u lipnju. Moram obaviti sve pretrage , danas dogovor s mojim ginićem. Znači prvo čekam sad PAPu i briseve. A onda još ove internističke. I sad se nadam da ću sve stići.
Malo me šokiralo jer ako moram uzeti 3 ampule Menopura to mi je otprilike 9 dana skoro dodatnih 2.800 kn
Ukupni lijekovi bi mogli dosegnuti oko 8.000 kn
čovječe... malo se jadam... no sve to vrijedi valjda kad jednom primiš bebicu

----------


## elvi

Da li je koja od vas obavljala UZV onaj na 8. u ZG, odnosno doma?

----------


## Rominka

Mislis 8 dan? Ja sam sve obavljala doma i tek kad su iz Ceske dali zeleno svijetlo da krenemo, noc kad mi je mm dao stopericu smo krenuli. Imamo nekih 700km i stigli smo i odmoriti i ujutro biti na punkciji na vrijeme. Ja sam iza svakog uzv slala nalaz, i odmah dobivala povratnu info ili mailom ili bi me zvali. U mom slucaju produzavali smo stimulaciju za tri dana.

----------


## Rominka

Kad god radim nalaze uvijek ocekujem najgore, jer jednostavno u vecini situacija je bilo tako. Sad sam podigla nalaze od 3dc i nisam iznenadjena. Testosterona nemam 0,03 a granica je 0,39; dheas mi isto pao na donju granicu; a sve ostalo (prl, est, lh) mi je na donjim granicama. A tsh je malo skocio sto sam i ocekivala jer to odmah osjetim. Sto mogu sad ocekivati?

----------


## sanjka

> Kad god radim nalaze uvijek ocekujem najgore, jer jednostavno u vecini situacija je bilo tako. Sad sam podigla nalaze od 3dc i nisam iznenadjena. Testosterona nemam 0,03 a granica je 0,39; dheas mi isto pao na donju granicu; a sve ostalo (prl, est, lh) mi je na donjim granicama. A tsh je malo skocio sto sam i ocekivala jer to odmah osjetim. Sto mogu sad ocekivati?


Moje misljenje je da ti je tsh skocio od Utrogestana.
Ako mozes doci do endokrinologa probaj pa se svakako posavjetuj.
Meni je znao od Duphastona skociti a to ti je isto sto i Utrogestan.

I u stimulaciji mi tsh ode gore pa mi dr uvijek poveca terapiju prije samog postupka.

----------


## sanjka

> Idemo u lipnju. Moram obaviti sve pretrage , danas dogovor s mojim ginićem. Znači prvo čekam sad PAPu i briseve. A onda još ove internističke. I sad se nadam da ću sve stići.
> Malo me šokiralo jer ako moram uzeti 3 ampule Menopura to mi je otprilike 9 dana skoro dodatnih 2.800 kn
> Ukupni lijekovi bi mogli dosegnuti oko 8.000 kn
> čovječe... malo se jadam... no sve to vrijedi valjda kad jednom primiš bebicu


Evo Rominka ti je vec odgovorila.
Menopur je isto u ampulama i jedna je 75 ij isto kao i gonal.

Jesu ti rekli kako da to dvoje mijesas i gdje da si dajes?
U trbuh ili misic??

U Sloveniji su lijekovi puno jeftiniji pa mozes i tamo kupiti.

----------


## biska

> Kad god radim nalaze uvijek ocekujem najgore, jer jednostavno u vecini situacija je bilo tako. Sad sam podigla nalaze od 3dc i nisam iznenadjena. Testosterona nemam 0,03 a granica je 0,39; dheas mi isto pao na donju granicu; a sve ostalo (prl, est, lh) mi je na donjim granicama. A tsh je malo skocio sto sam i ocekivala jer to odmah osjetim. Sto mogu sad ocekivati?


Rominka, koliki ti je TSH?

----------


## Rominka

Biska, tsh 5 trenutno. Ali, znala sam. Djelomicno sam si i sama krviva jer od veljace nikako da iskontroliram a osjecam ja taj skok, turbo ga osjecam. A sto Sanjka kaze, utrogestan vjerojatno nije pomogao sto se tsh tice. No, idem endo pa cemo vidjeti. Inace, gin mi zeli raditi folikulometriju ovaj ciklus prije nego napravi biopsiju. Kaze da zeli biti sigurna da se nece neka cista pojaviti,tako da me narucila opet za par dana. Zena je zmaj, odlicna!

----------


## biska

Joj, uvijek problemi s tom stitnjacom, ja isto pazim na nju kao kobac i samo cekam kad ce opet krenuti cirkus.
A na kojim si dozama trenutno?

Drago mi je za doktoricu, jedna osoba koja pokazuje brigu i odgovornost vrijedi kao 1000 "vrhunskih strucnjaka".
Ja se bas ovih tjedana susrela s nekoliko velikih strucnjaka u Petrovoj i sad gledam u koju cu se bolnicu prebaciti...

----------


## Rominka

Trenutno sam na 75/4 dana i 50/3 dana naizmjenece. Sad ce mi korigirati. Za ovo sam si stvarno sama kriva.  :oklagija:  :oklagija:

----------


## Carrot

Za Cito sam cula, ali mi je netko rekao da je to nekakav drugaciji microtese od ovog klasicnog..ne znam tocno...
Biopsiju radili na Rebru i nije pronadjeno nista u tom materijalu ;(((
Pokusavamo s tim materijalom i dalje jer nije sve odledjeno paaaa "nada umire zadnja" ...evo ohrabrili ste me svi skupa pa sam se odvazila i poslala mail u Cesku  :Wink: )
Dobila detaljne upute...i cjenik!

----------


## Rominka

Ako imate i biopsiju napravljenu, uz kariogram i mikrodelecije, tada imate skoro pa svu dokumentaciju za zahtjev za donacijom. MPO-ovac koji vas vodi vam to popunjava i onda krece borba sa papirima. Ako vam odobre i lijekove dobivas preko tog rjesenja. Znam da ste daleko jos od toga, ali dobro je znati.

----------


## Carrot

> Ako imate i biopsiju napravljenu, uz kariogram i mikrodelecije, tada imate skoro pa svu dokumentaciju za zahtjev za donacijom. MPO-ovac koji vas vodi vam to popunjava i onda krece borba sa papirima. Ako vam odobre i lijekove dobivas preko tog rjesenja. Znam da ste daleko jos od toga, ali dobro je znati.


Hvala puno na info!
Znas cega se bojim, ako idem preko HZZO-a da li podlijezemo HR zakonu tj da li smo onda obvezno reci djetetu za donaciju?
Ako bi htjeli to obaviti anonimno da li je pametnije platiti sve pa da se nema uvida u nasim registrima (HZZO i sl., arhiva, povijest bolesti i sl)
Koliko oni zapravo refundiraju od svih troskova?

----------


## sejla

Carrot, bez obzira išli preko hzzo-a ili ne, donacija je anonimna i ne podliježemo nijednom zakonu prema kojemu bismo bili obavezni reći. Čak mi ni na otpusnom pismu iz klinike nakon transfera ne piše da se radilo o doniranoj js.
Sada refundiraju oko 1000 E.

----------


## Bananka

Cure, jeste li kad ste krenuli u postupak u cesku, ovdje vadile neke hormone na 1dc i to slale gore uz papire od pregleda gin. na 1dc, ili oni ne gledaju hormone pocetkom ciklusa?

----------


## biska

Bananka, vadenje hormona 1dc nije bila praksa ni u Pronatalu ni u PFC koliko znam, ali su me iz Pronatala narucili na konzultacije i uzv 1 dc.

----------


## Rominka

Ja sam po protokolu dobila uvodjenje stimulacije 2dc, tada smo bili i u Pronatalu na pregledu, i trazili su vadjenje hormona 3dc uzuz kasnije od 8 dc. Ja sam vadila krv oba puta, ali sam bila u dvije razlicite klinike pa je oba puta bio prvi za njih. Vjerojatno iz predostroznosti. Prvi put je ionako, barem meni to tako izgleda, pogadjanje protokola.

----------


## Rominka

Folikulometrija 7dc i moj endo je jedva 2 mm. Gin nije zadovoljna. Zove me opet za 5 dana  :Sad:

----------


## pak

> Folikulometrija 7dc i moj endo je jedva 2 mm. Gin nije zadovoljna. Zove me opet za 5 dana


To je uz estrofen takav rezultat? 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Ne, bez. Sada me gin prati prije biopsije. Htjela je vidjeti kakva je situacija. Zar ne bi 7/8 dan endo trebao ipak biti malo deblji?

----------


## pak

> Ne, bez. Sada me gin prati prije biopsije. Htjela je vidjeti kakva je situacija. Zar ne bi 7/8 dan endo trebao ipak biti malo deblji?


A neznam i moj je nikakav inače. Cijeli ciklus prije kontracepcije bio 3-4 mm.
Pretpostavljam da bi trebao biti deblji svakako

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Za 4 dana me zvala opet. Zeli biti sigurna da cu ovulirati kako bi pet dana kasnije napravila biopsiju. Ako ne bude ovulacije kaze da ne bi radila biopsiju. Ne znam sto da mislim. Poslala sam mail u kliniku da vidim sto ce oni reci na to.

----------


## Bananka

Cure, hvala na odgovorima i imam ponovno pitanja  :Smile: .
Meni na protokolu pise da idem s Gonalima, Menopurom i Orgalutranom.
Koliko cega ste kupile tj. jeste li kupile kako pise na protokolu i ostalo kod njih onda u kliniki ili ste kupile za koji dan vise?
Ja sam planirala uzet sve za 8 dana stimualcije, ali sad nisam sigurna jel bi mi mogli smanjiti menopure pa da ne kupujem viska, hm?
Kao dodatno zdravstveno smo uzeli samo od hzzo onu EU-iskaznicu, smatrate li je li potrebno još dodatno neko privatno putno?


*Rominka*, zelim ti da sve bude uredu za postupak, jesu ti se javili iz klinike?
*Ostalim curkama*, sretno u pripremama i postupcima!

----------


## nonek

Cure
Molim vas pomoć.
Naime, u petak nam je potvrđen postupak u Pragu.
E sad što mene muči je sljedeće. Mi ćemo najvjerojatnije 30.06. popodne dobiti info kada moramo biti gore.
Kako ste rješavali smještaj ako ste bili u sličnoj situaciji. Dakle do zadnjeg trena ne znate kada točno biti gore, pa i ne znam za kada bi rezervirali išta.

Hvala

----------


## elvi

Bananka: izgleda da smo na sličnom protokolu. Prošli put sam ja uzimala stimulaciju 10 dana. Imala sam za 8  i tamo smo kupili za još 2 uz stop inekciju. Sad mislim uzeti za 10 dana. I uzet ćemo opet samo EU iskaznicu. 
Nonek: mi smo se odlučili za ARIBNB. Rezerviramo smještaj za taj mjecet otpirlike kad mislimo ići. Prošli put smo otišli dan ranije jer smo sve obavili. Ok je bio lik kod koga smo rezervirali, blizu klinike. I ispalo nam je jeftinije nego neki smještaj u hotelu. Tako mislimo i ovaj put. bitno mi je da imamo ok sanitarni čovri i osnovunu kuhinju te internet.
I tako tamo uvijek imamo fore vremena pa mi nije nikad naporno nešto na brzinu skuhati.

----------


## Rominka

Bananka, kad sam sama kupovala lijekove kupila sam za protokol, pa sam dnevno kupovala koliko je jos falilo. Na put smo krenuli na dan stoperice. Kad smo promijenili kliniku, u cijeni smo dobili lijekove, tako da sam taj put u startu dobila "viska" koji sam naravno isloristila.
Elvi, mi uvijek idemo preko bookinga i jos nismo pozalili. Biramo app, ili hotele s doruckom. S obzirom da je to ful mala stavka naspram ostalog (najskuplje nas je smjestaj izasao 340€ za 11 dana) ne pilam se oko toga toliko. Ja sam vec sad rezervirala za lipanj, ne placa se otkazivanje i moguc je dogovor u smislu pomjeranja termina.
Gin mi je ful zadovoljna danas. Za nekoga tko u ful stimulaciji jedva odreagira, ja sam danas bez stimulacije imala dva lijepa vodeca folikula i jos 7 malo manjih. Bez stimulacije! U soku sam. U petak sam opet kod nje i 5 dan poslije ovulacije radi mi biopsiju  :Smile:  juhuuu

----------


## Rominka

Ali mi je endo tek 6 mm, no pise da je trolinijski. Jel to ok?

----------


## nonek

Rominka, pa to su super vijesti... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Hvala za info oko smještaja...mi idemo oko 1.7. pa si sad već pomalo gledamo  :Smile: 







> Bananka, kad sam sama kupovala lijekove kupila sam za protokol, pa sam dnevno kupovala koliko je jos falilo. Na put smo krenuli na dan stoperice. Kad smo promijenili kliniku, u cijeni smo dobili lijekove, tako da sam taj put u startu dobila "viska" koji sam naravno isloristila.
> Elvi, mi uvijek idemo preko bookinga i jos nismo pozalili. Biramo app, ili hotele s doruckom. S obzirom da je to ful mala stavka naspram ostalog (najskuplje nas je smjestaj izasao 340€ za 11 dana) ne pilam se oko toga toliko. Ja sam vec sad rezervirala za lipanj, ne placa se otkazivanje i moguc je dogovor u smislu pomjeranja termina.
> Gin mi je ful zadovoljna danas. Za nekoga tko u ful stimulaciji jedva odreagira, ja sam danas bez stimulacije imala dva lijepa vodeca folikula i jos 7 malo manjih. Bez stimulacije! U soku sam. U petak sam opet kod nje i 5 dan poslije ovulacije radi mi biopsiju  juhuuu

----------


## nonek

Hvala Elvi...pogledat ću  :Smile: 





> Bananka: izgleda da smo na sličnom protokolu. Prošli put sam ja uzimala stimulaciju 10 dana. Imala sam za 8  i tamo smo kupili za još 2 uz stop inekciju. Sad mislim uzeti za 10 dana. I uzet ćemo opet samo EU iskaznicu. 
> Nonek: mi smo se odlučili za ARIBNB. Rezerviramo smještaj za taj mjecet otpirlike kad mislimo ići. Prošli put smo otišli dan ranije jer smo sve obavili. Ok je bio lik kod koga smo rezervirali, blizu klinike. I ispalo nam je jeftinije nego neki smještaj u hotelu. Tako mislimo i ovaj put. bitno mi je da imamo ok sanitarni čovri i osnovunu kuhinju te internet.
> I tako tamo uvijek imamo fore vremena pa mi nije nikad naporno nešto na brzinu skuhati.

----------


## Rominka

Nesto mi se mota po glavi.... sugestije su dobrodosle  :Smile: 
Naime, ustanovila je gin da imam dosta folikula, bez stimulacije. Kaze da pravilno i lijepo rastu. Naravno, to ne znaci nuzno da bi se i dobile kvalitetne js. No, sto ako bi? Sto ako bih dobila dvije/tri koje bi se mogle oploditi. Ja na stimulaciji dobijem jedva 5/6 js od kojih se dvije/tri oplode i dva embrija mi vrate a treca se prestane razvijati. Da ne zakompliciram sada. Zanima me je li itko isao u prirodne postupke u Cesku? Postoji li mogucnost tempiranja (tipo stoperice ili se ona u prirodnim ne daje)? Da li bi ta mogucnost bila realna? Nije doci do Ceske kao do Zg ili Ri, ali sad me bas kopka ta mogucnost. Jer u stimulaciju vise ne idem.

----------


## elvi

Imam pitanjce 
Da li se za testiranje na spolno prenosive bolesti treba naručiti u Petrovoj- transfuzija?

----------


## nonek

KOliko ja znam ne naručuje se
Ja ću ići sljedeći tjedan pa ću imati točnu informaciju




> Imam pitanjce 
> Da li se za testiranje na spolno prenosive bolesti treba naručiti u Petrovoj- transfuzija?

----------


## elvi

> KOliko ja znam ne naručuje se
> Ja ću ići sljedeći tjedan pa ću imati točnu informaciju


Kaže teta u mailu:
"Navedene pretrage možete obaviti bez prethodnog naručivanja, radnim danima od 7,30-11,00 sati i ne trebate biti natašte."

----------


## nonek

E super, hvala ti za info  :Very Happy: 




> Kaže teta u mailu:
> "Navedene pretrage možete obaviti bez prethodnog naručivanja, radnim danima od 7,30-11,00 sati i ne trebate biti natašte."

----------


## elvi

Inače dobila sam povratni mail i od ljekarne u Italiji a vezano za cijene lijekova.
Stavljam ih u prilogu ako tko hoće iskoristiti. Meni se ne čini jeftinije ?!?!

[I]_"Dear Mrs. L.
in Italy You can find:
Gonal: 75UI 1 amp. € 38,58 -  10 amp € 385,73, 300 Ui € 154,29 , 450UI € 231,44, 900UI € 462,88,1050UI € 536.62
Meropur : 600 UI € 212,58, 1200UI€ 425,17, 75U €I265,72
Orgalutran : 0,25mg/0,5ml 1 amp. €63.40 5 amp. € 309.00
You can ask Your doctor for the right dosage.
We need to know exactly what you need to be sure that it is possible to order. Some of these are not available in pharmacy.
Best regards
Farmacia Fernetti
_

----------


## Bananka

> Cure
> Molim vas pomoć.
> Naime, u petak nam je potvrđen postupak u Pragu.
> E sad što mene muči je sljedeće. Mi ćemo najvjerojatnije 30.06. popodne dobiti info kada moramo biti gore.
> Kako ste rješavali smještaj ako ste bili u sličnoj situaciji. Dakle do zadnjeg trena ne znate kada točno biti gore, pa i ne znam za kada bi rezervirali išta.
> 
> Hvala


Nonek, ako ste u PFCu mozete se cuti sa jednom osobom vezano za apartman (50€/danu+10€jednokratno za ciscenje), ona je Prague09.
Mi bi trebali sad u 5.mjesecu kod nje, ako ce sve biti po planu.

----------


## Bananka

*Elvi* u kojoj si klinici? Ja sam u PFC. Idemo prvi puta u Prag. Koja su iskustva?
Za postupak sam planirala kupiti:
Gonal 900 x 2
Menopur 75IU x 16
Orgalutran x 4
Ovitrelle x 1
Ostalo cu kupiti kod njih. Neki ljekovi su jeftiniji a neki skuplji kod njih. Ja uglavnom idem u SLO, osim po Menopure, oni su cini mi se kod nas jeftiniji.

U Petrovu 3 za markere se ne trebate naručivati, samo dođeš  s uputnicom i za 7dana nalazi budu gotovi. Bila sam prije koji tjedan. A vidim da već i imaš odgovor 


*Rominka*, mi moramo biti 8DC gore, mm ide tamo na punkciju. Zašto ste mijenjali kliniku i u kojoj ste sada?

Ja sto sam gledala preko bookinga me ispalo full skupo, pa smo za sad rezervirali na preporuku klinike app za 50€/danu+10€jednokratno za ciscenje.
Cini mi se dosta kad sad vidim da si ti placala 350€. Koliko ste po danu placali tj.koliko dana ste bili?

Trolinijski i treba biti endo  :Wink: , tako da se cini super.

----------


## Rominka

Bananka, bili smo u PFC-u. Nisu bili detaljni u prvim pregledima. Kada smo se poceli spremati za drugi postupak, tada smo kontaktirali i Pronatal koji su trazili puno vise nalaza da napravim (iz kojih se kasnije ustanovilo da imam trombofiliju) pa smo se na temelju pristupa odlucili promijeniti kliniku. S time da mi idemo u Pronatal u C. Budejovicama. Kad smo bili u Pragu platili smo hotel 170€ za 9 dana, sa doruckom i parking 2€ po danu. Sad u CB je smjestaj bio malo skuplji i bili smo 11 dana, ali tamo je parking skoro svudgdje besplatan. Mislim da se u Pragu moze ful naci smjestaja koji je povoljan. Zapravo je samo bitno znati sto trazis. Nama je bitno da je cisto, da imamo svoje kupatilo i da ima wi-fi i ako se parking placa da nije kao nocenje. Nikad ne uzimamo puni pansion jer osim dorucka do veceri nas nema u hotelu, osim nakon punkcije i ako je bas meni nesto lose.

----------


## elvi

Bananka:
U PFC smo. Idemo drugi puta u Prag. Išli smo prvi put 10 dana, sa uzv 7 dan tamo (jer koji sam ja sretnik padne mi 8 dan uvijek u nedjelju  :Smile: 
Ovaj put ako uspijemo organizirati UZV tu, ići ćemo vjerojatno oko 12 ili 13.06.
Smještaj ćemo rezervirati preko ARIBNB. Uzeli smo jednosoban stan sa kuhinjom i obveznim wifi, a parking je bio besplatan između zgrada.
To nas je zadnji put koštalo 230 kn po danu. Bili smo stvarno zadovoljni jer smo bili 10 min pješice od klinike. A njihov metro je i tako svugdje blizu.
Za postupak ću kupiti:

Gonal f 75 UI * 27 kom  ili kombinaciju 900+450
Menopur 75 IU x 27 kom
Orgalutran x 4 kom
Ostalo kod njih.
Mislim da neću uzimati u penu jer se onda moram dvaput bockati. A to mi je koma. mrzim igle  :Smile:

----------


## elvi

Da li netko ima preporuku gdje u ZG mogu obaviti UZV 8. dan ciklusa , jer moj dr. ne radi subotom?!?!

----------


## Rominka

Elvi, meni je pen odlican, uopce ne osjetis iglu. To je bilo jedino sto sam si sama mogla dati. Sve ostalo mi je muz davao. A i sad ce biti isto. Nema sanse da si sama dam heparin. Kukavica sam totalna po tom pitanju. A mozes li u bolnici odraditi folikulometriju? Ja sam tako radila kad mi je palo na vikend. Gin bi mi dala up i ja bi se samo pojavila u bolnici i to je to.

----------


## nonek

Da, u PFC idemo.
Malo smo gledali preko Bookinga i AirBNB...vidjet ćemo još do kraja 6 mj.
Vjerojatno ćemo uzet neki apartman, jer mi je glupo plaćati hotelsku sobu po nekoj bijesnoj cijeni, a nemamo namjeru bit u sobi.
Kad smo već tamo da iskoristimo priliku pa da obiđemo Prag  :Smile: 






> Nonek, ako ste u PFCu mozete se cuti sa jednom osobom vezano za apartman (50€/danu+10€jednokratno za ciscenje), ona je Prague09.
> Mi bi trebali sad u 5.mjesecu kod nje, ako ce sve biti po planu.

----------


## elvi

Evo i odgovora iz Brežica što se tiče cijena:

Orgalutran 0,25mg/0,5mL – 39€
Gonal F 1x 900i.e./1,5mL – 305€
Menopour 75 i.e  - 190€.
Jedina značajnija razlika je Gonal F ako ja dobro gledam. Oko 230 kn u odnosu na HR
 I treba im 2-3- dana da dobave lijekove. Ako netko ima dr. info neka me ispravi
Moram priznati da sam sve bliže da opet sve kupim, kao i zadnji put, u Zagorskoj

----------


## Rominka

Ja sam lani u Zg (na trgu) kupila Gonal 75 i.e  i platila 700 kn. Meni je to bio totalni sok.

----------


## sanjka

> Evo i odgovora iz Brežica što se tiče cijena:
> 
> Orgalutran 0,25mg/0,5mL – 39€
> Gonal F 1x 900i.e./1,5mL – 305€
> Menopour 75 i.e  - 190€.
> Jedina značajnija razlika je Gonal F ako ja dobro gledam. Oko 230 kn u odnosu na HR
>  I treba im 2-3- dana da dobave lijekove. Ako netko ima dr. info neka me ispravi
> Moram priznati da sam sve bliže da opet sve kupim, kao i zadnji put, u Zagorskoj


Ovo je cijena (190 €)za 
10 x menopur od 75 i.e jer se u slo kupuje cijela kutija...ne moze na komad.

Gonal f 900 u filipovica je 2462 kn za gotovinu a cetrotide 295 kn za gotovinu.

Ajme rominka jednu ampulu platila 700 kn???

----------


## Rominka

Oo da  :Sad:  i jedva ju nasla. Bila potraga za njom kao za blagom. Nedjelja. Uskrs. Vec ispricana prica. No pronasla sam ju.

----------


## Bananka

Elvi, jel u Zagorskoj Gonal jeftiniji? Ja idem po ljekove u SLO. A cijena Menopura 190€ je za 10ampula, jer se kupuje cijeli paket kao sto je sanjka vec napisala. Kupim tamo jedan paket, a ostalih po komadima kod nas u Pablu na Ilici.

Koje injekcije i igle za mijesanje dva menopura koristite, od 2ml i 27" i 22"?

----------


## sanjka

Filipovic u Zagorskoj ulici je jedna te ista ljekarna.
Napisala sam cijenu pena od 900 i.e

Jedna ampula gonala od 75 i.e je 210 kn.

Za mjesanje 2 menopura ti je dovoljna sprica od 2 ml i mijesas sa jednom vodom 2 menopura.
Iglice imas za kupiti najtanje od 0.4x13

Ako u protokolu imas i menopur i gonale mozes sve zajedno u jednu spricu mijesati.
Na jednu vodu ide 3 ampule gonal/menopur.

----------


## Rominka

Dogovor je pao. Nakon potvrdjenje ovulacije idem na biopsiju endometrija i scratching pod opcom anestezijom. Prvotno smo mislili da cu napraviti samo scratching, medjutim dr je reka da ucinim oboje. Sad imam pripremiti predopretivne nalaze i krajem tj obavljamo. Tkd, cekam protokol s datumom i krajem svibnja se pocinje s pripremom. Mislim, ja sam app vec rezervirala na sedam dana  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

> Dogovor je pao. Nakon potvrdjenje ovulacije idem na biopsiju endometrija i scratching pod opcom anestezijom. Prvotno smo mislili da cu napraviti samo scratching, medjutim dr je reka da ucinim oboje. Sad imam pripremiti predopretivne nalaze i krajem tj obavljamo. Tkd, cekam protokol s datumom i krajem svibnja se pocinje s pripremom. Mislim, ja sam app vec rezervirala na sedam dana


*Rominka*, super za dogovor i sretno u pripremama! Gdje ces ici na biopsiju i scratching? Ja sam bila na jednom scratchingu ali nazalost nije pomoglo kod implantacije.





> Filipovic u Zagorskoj ulici je jedna te ista ljekarna.
> Napisala sam cijenu pena od 900 i.e
> 
> Jedna ampula gonala od 75 i.e je 210 kn.
> 
> Za mjesanje 2 menopura ti je dovoljna sprica od 2 ml i mijesas sa jednom vodom 2 menopura.
> Iglice imas za kupiti najtanje od 0.4x13
> 
> Ako u protokolu imas i menopur i gonale mozes sve zajedno u jednu spricu mijesati.
> Na jednu vodu ide 3 ampule gonal/menopur.


Hvala *sanjka*, Gonal imam u PENu a Menopure cu si mijesati u spricu od 2ml. Jedno i drugo si dajem u istu stranu trbuha, a kad ubacim Orgalutran, njega u drugu stranu trbuha. I tako svaki dan mijenjam strane. Jedan dan lijevo Gonal+Menopur, desno Orgalutran, i obrnuto.

----------


## pak

Rominka super,  još malo i krećete!
Držim fige da sve ide po planu

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## elvi

Rominka sretno. Vidim da nam je svibanj opet ful gas

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka super,  još malo i krećete!
> Držim fige da sve ide po planu
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala  :Smile:  dobro si to napisala, da sve ide po planu. Neka ide po planu, samo da se nesto ne izjalovi.

elvi, budi se priroda pa i mi se trgnuli! Neka nas!

----------


## Yubi

Rominka vidim da se bližiš Češkoj  :Smile:  ,želim ti svu sriću kao i ostalim curama koje kreću u postupak  :Very Happy:  !!

----------


## Rominka

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Eko, pacijent prezivo  :Smile:  biopsija i scratching obavljeno sinoc, malo bolucka, ali nista strasno. Sad cekam mengu i pocinjem s estrofemom. I blizu je put!

----------


## Anin123

Pozdrav cure, ukratko odlucili smo se za Pronatal nakon 5 neuspjelih ivf-a...ja sam ok,mm oligoasthenozoospermia tako da nam donator jos uvijek netreba. Da li ima koja curka koja se odlucila za Prag sa slicnom situacijom? Kako ste si organizirale folikulometriju(sve stimulirane ispucala preko HZZO-a) pa da li to trebam kod privatnika? Da li moze biti bilo koji privatnik ili da idem mpo? Ajme tisucu pitanja  :Confused:  Ubiti kako se sta sjetim tako cu vas resetati  :Aparatic:

----------


## elvi

Anin123: Mene iznenadio moj gin i to ovaj HZZO-ovski sa izjavom: "Nije problem. Napravit ću vam ja folikulometriju" A ja pitam što ako bude subota? A on najnormalnije: "Pa odradit ćemo."
Naravno da se UZV kod njega plaća (redovno 100 kn)  ali me ugodno iznenadio kad se sam ponudio. Pa da je i 400 kn, opet mi je jednostavnije nego biti u Pragu još 3 dana više.
U svakom slučaju me pozitivno iznenadio

----------


## antony34

Elvi mislim da neces morati platiti taj uzv za Prag. Tako sam ja isla svom gin i nisam platila nista samo sam potpisala jedan papir da mi je napravljen uzv i dalje gin rjesava sa hzzo. Sretno.

----------


## Mojca

> Eko, pacijent prezivo  biopsija i scratching obavljeno sinoc, malo bolucka, ali nista strasno. Sad cekam mengu i pocinjem s estrofemom. I blizu je put!


Sretno draga!

----------


## Rominka

Anin dobro dosla. Sve preglede i vadjenja krvi (hormonska slika, kasnije koagulogram, anesteziolog, internist, folikulometrije) mozes obavljati kod svog ginekologa. Potrebno bi bilo ponijeti mu prepisku s dr iz Pronatala tako da ti ima na temelju cega dati uputnice, a i da bude upucen u protokl koji prolazis. U principu imas dva izbora, sve do stoperice obavljati doma i javljati mailom u Pronatal ili neki 8dc (otprilike kad krenu folikulometrije) krenuti na put pa sve obavljati u Pronatalu. Rekla bih da to najvise ovisi o tome kako si mozete posloziti zivot (posao ponajvise) i o financijama. I nemoj se brinuti zbog pitanja, pa zato smo tu da pomognemo  :Smile: 

Mojca, hvala <3

----------


## Bananka

Anin, rominka je vec sve napisala!

Rominka, sretno!

----------


## Rominka

Joooooj, napokon sam dobila  :Smile:  sutra startam s estrofemima i ostalim buckurisem! Ono kad se veselis menstruaciji - hahahha

----------


## elvi

Rominka držimo fige  :Smile:  
Kod nas očekivanje da svi nalazi budu gotovi i mislim da bi početkom lipnja trebala početi sa stimulacijom

----------


## Rominka

Elvi, pratimo se  :Smile:  puno trudnoca ima oko mene zadnjih tjedana. Bas me to veseli!

----------


## biska

Ajmo cure sad u akciju!
Mislim na vas, drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

Pozdrav cure! Dali je je neko od vas skorije komunicirao sa Pronatalom u Pragu,pisala sam pocetkom nedjelje i jos nisam dobila odgovor od njih?

----------


## Rominka

Mi smo u Budejovicama, dobijem odgovor kroz nekoliko minuta, sad kad smo u postupku. A inace kroz koji dan. Posalji im jos jedan mail, ili nazovi da vidis gdje je zapelo.

----------


## Mala88

Hvala rominka,opet sam ih kontaktirala,moj mejl im se bio negdje zagubio. Uglavnom sada je sve ok  :Smile:  vidim da si u postupku,zelim ti puno srece! Nadam se ubrzo vam se i ja pridruzujem  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Hvala Mala  :Wink:  ponekad kad je velika guzva predvide mail. Nemoj se ustrucavati nazvati ih kad vidis da se nitko ne javlja.

----------


## Yubi

> Joooooj, napokon sam dobila  sutra startam s estrofemima i ostalim buckurisem! Ono kad se veselis menstruaciji - hahahha


Jupiiii  :Smile:  i sritno  :Very Happy:  !!! 
..a to s menstruacijom hahahaha  :lool: ,da mi je neko reka da ću se veseliti menstruaciji mislila bi da je lud  :Laughing:

----------


## Rominka

Eto vidis Yubi  :Smile:  prvo je cekas, pa ne cekas, pa opet cekas pa se nadas da je nece duuugo biti....u kojoj ste vi fazi?

----------


## Rominka

Danas mi je potvrdjeno da ce transfer biti izmedju 7-9.06., tako da mi uskoro putujemo. Odlucila sam ovaj put uzeti i embryoglue tako da su mi narucili. App je rezerviran, jos odavno. Ma zapravo, nikad nisam bila spremnija,sto fizicki sto psihicki. Definitivno je FET luksuz  :Smile:  (kako kaze jedn moja friska trudnica)

----------


## elvi

držimo fige i šaljemo pozitivne vibre     :Very Happy:

----------


## biska

> Danas mi je potvrdjeno da ce transfer biti izmedju 7-9.06., tako da mi uskoro putujemo. Odlucila sam ovaj put uzeti i embryoglue tako da su mi narucili. App je rezerviran, jos odavno. Ma zapravo, nikad nisam bila spremnija,sto fizicki sto psihicki. Definitivno je FET luksuz  (kako kaze jedn moja friska trudnica)


Rominka, ne moram ti nista pisati, sve znas  :Smile: 
Javljaj se, opusti i uzivaj koliko mozes.

Svim Cehinjama zelim puno snage i srece! 

Mi smo danas 17tt, isli smo jutros na kontrolu i saznali da nam stizu cura i decko  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

Rominka,blizi se polako :D Biska,divno,cestitam! Evo i ja sa vam se pridrizim,pocetak 7 mjeseca bi trebala biti u Pragu :D

----------


## nonek

Drage moje puno lijepih vijesti
Što se toga tiče i mi smo početkom 7 mj u Pragu  :Smile: 




> Rominka,blizi se polako :D Biska,divno,cestitam! Evo i ja sa vam se pridrizim,pocetak 7 mjeseca bi trebala biti u Pragu :D

----------


## Mala88

Nonek neka nam taj 7 mjesec bude uspjesan i donese srecu!  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka, ne moram ti nista pisati, sve znas 
> Javljaj se, opusti i uzivaj koliko mozes.
> 
> Svim Cehinjama zelim puno snage i srece! 
> 
> Mi smo danas 17tt, isli smo jutros na kontrolu i saznali da nam stizu cura i decko


uh, draga moja  :Kiss:  tvoji miseki rastu, a kao da ste jucer bili u Ceskoj! Moram priznati da je FET totalno drugaciji osjecaj, puno opustenije. Nekako sam daleko optimisticnija nego prije. 

Cure, hajdemo mi ovo ljeto nastaviti trudnicki  :Smile:   mala88 i nonek mozda se i vidite. Vjerujte mi da su prijateljstva stecena u Ceskoj za zivot <3

----------


## Yubi

Jupiiiii biska!!! Pa to je super vijest :Very Happy:  !! Braco i sekica  :Heart:

----------


## Yubi

Želim vam sritan i ugodan put i naravno uspješan transfer :Very Happy:

----------


## Yubi

Rominka,nema me baš na forumu..mi smo u stanju mirovanja (za sad).Uživotu ne ide baš onako kako mi želimo,što znaš i sama - Taman kada smo se spremali ići u novi postupak ovde u Splitu,meni je ponuđena jedna dobra poslovna ponuda,koju nisam tila propustiti,tako da smo odgodili postupak za 10-11 mjesec. Pred kraj lita obavit ćemo opet sve potrebne pretrage,tako ako bude sve u redu krenili bi ponovo u borbu.Tu i tamo vas sve ovde počirim i veselim se lipim vijestima :Smile:  Bravo cure,svaka vam čast,jedva čekam ponovo vam se pridružit  :Yes: 
Rominka javljaj lipe vijesti iz CZ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rominka

Evo i zadnjih vijesti prije puta  :Smile: 
nalazi biopsije su dobri, protokolu je dodan utrogestan jos i slijedeci tjedan je transfer. Nesto bih rekla, samo se nadam se da kasnije necu plakati, ali...ovaj mi je pokusaj zbog nekoliko razloga drugaciji. Ovako pozitivno i i optimisticno se nisam osjecala u dosadasnjim bitkama i to zbog nekoliko razloga:
1. FET - definitivno je luksuz. Psihicki i fizicki sam daleko manje opterecena. Fizicki sam puno bolje nego tijekom i nakon stimulacije. Jest da su prednison (kortikosteroid) i estrofem napravili svoje, ali nije to ni blizu kako me stimulacija rasturi.
2. Vracamo dva embrija najbolje kvalitete, dvije savrsene blastice. 
3. Znamo za trombofiliju i tu smo sve poduzeli.
4. Napravili smo i scratching endometrija, i biopsiju.
5. Uzeli smo i embryglue.
6. Opusteni smo i pozitivni i nakon transfera ostajemo jos na godisnjem i ne ulijecem odmah u posao i tempo koji nas uzme cim se vratimo kuci.

kad se sve sabere i oduzme, ovaj put je sve na svom mjestu, idem zaista mirne i sigurne duse. Naravno da sam svjesna moguceg negativnog rezultata. Ako docekam 6ti dan a da ne procurim to je vec puno za mene. Uza sve sto smo medicinski poduzeli, mislim da je i vrlo bitno to kako psihicki idemo. A ovakvo olaksanje jos nisam osjetila.

Yubi, ja ti nisam od onih koje zazivaju boga, ali vjerujem da nam se u zivotu situacije dogadjaju kad se trebaju dogoditi i da odluke koje donosimo su najbolje koje smo mogli donijeti. Nekad je bolje dva/tri mjeseca odmora i onda krenuti opet nego forsirati. Sretno ti i uzivaj na novom poslu i doci ce kraj ljeta cim trepnes  :Smile: 


eto curke, oprostite na gnjavazi, ali morala sam.

----------


## maritas

Naravno da ce se veseliti kad znas da si poduzela sve sto si mogla.
ja sam bila u obrnutoj situaciji, imala fet, a znala da nije poduzeto sve to se moglo. i  to je grozan osjecaj, a ne mozes protiv doktora.
kako sam 2 puta prokrvarila 5 dana nakon transfera, molim te napisi mi što mislis da je razlog tomu. puno bi mi pomoglo tvoje iskustvo, kao sto pomaze sve sto napises. pomoci ce i nekima koji ce se tek za 5 godina naci u ovakvim situacijama

----------


## bornastra

Draga Rominka, 

sretno!

----------


## nina977

Sretno Rominka! :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Hvala cure <3

maritas, ne znam sto bih ti rekla. Ne znam zasto dodje do krvarenja vec peti dan. Znam samo da mi je bilo jako lose zadnji put. I zato sad idemo iz dana u dan, i svaki novi ce biti napredak.

----------


## pak

Rominka fige na najjače!!

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## antony34

Rominka draga tako sam i ja isla na trodnevni izlet kad smo isli u fet. Bez ikakvih uzrujavanja kako bude bit ce. Nisam se opterecivala dal ce nam se bl odmrznuti i dalje razvijati. Isla sam bez pritiska ikakvog i evo nas 28tt. Sretno i samo uzivajte.

----------


## elvi

Rominka sretno.

----------


## elvi

Imam upit. Dobila M danas u 16. Onako lagano skroz. Da li da danas računam kao prvi dan ili da od sutra računam prvi dan ciklusa? Aaaa... I od kad da krenem da stimulacijom. Poslala mail gđi Kseniji ali nekako se ne nadam odgovoru do sutra

----------


## biska

Elvi, cini mi se da su meni govorili ako m dodje do 18, to se racuna kao 1 dc.
Vjerujem da ce se jos cura javiti.
Uglavnom, mislim da nije presudno da li krenes danas ili sutra, pricekaj mail i sve ce biti ok  :Smile:

----------


## elvi

Biska hvala na odgovoru i pomoći. Javila se teta. Mora biti obilnije tako da od sutra računam 1 dan. A od nedjelje stimulacija. Iznenadi me njihova brzina i profesionalnost u odnosu na naše zdr. djelatnike 

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Rominka, molim te objasni malo sto je embryoglue.
Gdje si ga nabavila?

----------


## Rominka

Maritas, to je tekucina koju inace nas organizam posjeduje, a pomaze pri implantaciji embrija. Tekucina simulira prirodno okruzenje koje se inace dogadja u prirodnoj trudnoci. Spominjano je tu i tamo. Mislim da je Sejla zadnja uzimala. 
Elvi, pocinjes i ti  :Smile:  neka je sa srecom!

----------


## maritas

Nisam još cula za to. Temu o ceskoj procitam Jer se najvise pise na njoj i daje mi snage kad vidim sto sve žene mogu odraditi u borbi za dijete.
Mislis da se moze nabaviti u rh? Ja stalno mislim da je moja maternica loše stanište. Godine. Prvi menzis sam dobila prije 28 godina

----------


## Rominka

Stvarno ne znam koriste li nasi to. No s obzirom da jos uvijek znaju aspiraciju js na zivo raditi, da anestezija kosta 1000 kn ne bi me cudilo da ne koriste.

----------


## sanjka

> KOliko ja znam ne naručuje se
> Ja ću ići sljedeći tjedan pa ću imati točnu informaciju


*nonek* pisala dam ti vec na pp pa pogledaj.

----------


## antony34

Maritas i ja sam koristila embryoglu s tim da sam im to morala prije napomenuti jer ako se ide u fet onda ga posebno racunaju a u svjezem transferu nam nisu racunali jer je bio u cijeni.

----------


## elvi

Evo prve inekcije dane. Stimulacija počela. Malo mi bila frka sa menopurom jer sam njega prvi puta miješala i davala a panično se bojim igala. Tako da svaka koju su dam predstavlja pobjedu nad strahovima.

----------


## Rominka

Elvi u potpunosti ste razumijem. Gledaj to ovako, nisi ovisna o nikome. Tako je meni bila frka neki dan kad sam si morala dati heparin. I jos mi nije skroz ok dati si sama, ali nastojim to prebroditi zbog sebe i buduceg djeteta. Moram se osamostalit i ne ovisiti o nikome.

----------


## Yubi

Bravo Rominka,sve navedeno vodi prema uspjehu!!! :Very Happy:  Samo tako nastavi,opušteno i optimistično i nastavi nam pisati i dalje lipe vijesti  :Smile: 
...i je,lito će za tren proći,i onda mi krećemo opet u nova očekivanja  :Grin:

----------


## nonek

Rominka punooo sreće... :Heart:

----------


## elvi

Da li je kome ostala modrica od menopura? Čitala sam da on zna bolit dok se daje. I sva sretna pomislim barem me to ne boli ali od ove jutros pikice ostala modrica.  :Shock:

----------


## antony34

Rominka draga sretno!!!!!

----------


## Rominka

Uf Elvi...nadam se da si saznala stogod. Ja se menopura i ne sjecam vise. Uopce. Kasnije sam dobila gonale u penu i tu sam se preporodila. 

Cure, hvala vam  :Smile:  odlazimo na spavanje, jer rano nas put vodi nasim mrvicama <3

----------


## Rominka

Ekipice, evo transfer je bio jucer. U klinici smo proveli sat i pol i to je to. Definitivno je FET luksuz u svakom pogledu, ali najvise za organizam. Sad uzivanje i citamo se  :Kiss: 

elvi kako napredujes?

----------


## elvi

Rominka baš mi drago da je sve ok prošlo. Držimo fige.
Jučer mi je bio koma dan. Mučnina, glavobolja i ekstreman umor. I zadnji radni dan. Pa se valjda sve složilo. Danas 6. dan ciklusa, 5  primanja stimulacije. Sutra UZV i nadam se da u nedjelju putujemo za Prag. Moram priznati da mi je prošli protokol s gonalom bio lakši. Ovaj u kombinaciji gonal i menopur puno teže podnosim. Ali možda će to sad biti dobitna kombinacija. Samo pozitiva  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Yubi

> Ekipice, evo transfer je bio jucer. U klinici smo proveli sat i pol i to je to. Definitivno je FET luksuz u svakom pogledu, ali najvise za organizam. Sad uzivanje i citamo se 
> 
> elvi kako napredujes?


JUPIIIII !!! I neka male mrvice postanu velike "mrvice"  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rominka

Elvi, kako je danas? Jeste spakirani?  Da ti kazem da je vrijeme cudnjikavo, cas kisa i temp 10, pa se razvedri totalno i temp skoci na 25. Skroz ludo vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## elvi

Odrađen UZV 7 dan. Oko 11 folikula, vidljivih. U desnom j. malo veći 15-19mm, u lijevom j. manji 10-14mm. Endometrij 7 mm.  Sutra još jedan Uzv da se vidi kako napredujemo... čekamo. Spremamo sve za put u nedjelju.I baš si razmišljam što sve nositi od odjeće  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Elvi, ponesi i dugo i kratko, i lagano, ali i jednu jaknu topliju. Ono, ful se u sekundi promijeni. Jucer je ful grijalo, ludo do 28, a danas su predvidili pad temperature do max 22. Mada, snizenja su pocela i jeftino si mozes obnoviti garderobu  :Smile:

----------


## biska

Elvi, sretan put i jos sretniji postupak!  :Smile: 
Odlicno zvuci nalaz prve folikulimetrije

----------


## elvi

Hvala cure na dobrim vibrama
Evo i UZV 8 dan. Dr. prebrojao oko 15 folikula  :Very Happy:  Nadajmo se da će biti OK kvalitete. Danas još terapija i suta u 21 h stop inekcija. Mi ujutro laganini za Prag. Spakirano skoro sve.
Stvarno nam se ne žuri jer je punkcija najavljena u utorak
Slijedeće tipkanje iz Praga  :Bye:

----------


## antony34

Elvi sretno!!!!

----------


## Rominka

Onda Elvi, jeste se smjestili? Stigli? Uzivajteeeee na najjace  :Smile:

----------


## elvi

Stigli. Smjestili se. I odmaramo još sutra.

----------


## sejla

Romi i elvi, sretnooooo  :Heart:   :grouphug:  uskoro ogromne bete na sunce  :Wink:  kad se sjetim da smo prošle god u ovo doba i mi bili u niskom startu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nonek

Rominka i cure koje su bile ili jesu u Češkoj...zanima me kojom valutom se kupuje...tj primaju li eure ili krune?
Hvala





> Elvi, ponesi i dugo i kratko, i lagano, ali i jednu jaknu topliju. Ono, ful se u sekundi promijeni. Jucer je ful grijalo, ludo do 28, a danas su predvidili pad temperature do max 22. Mada, snizenja su pocela i jeftino si mozes obnoviti garderobu

----------


## Rominka

Krune. Ako si ZABA onda bez naknade dizes lovu s bankomata. Svi ostali placanje karticama tekuceg tkd bez naknade. Inace, ne isplati se nositi eure osim za vinjete i put.

Sejla draga, nadam se da cu imati sto prijaviti  :Smile:

----------


## nonek

Hvala ti Rominka  :Heart: 





> Krune. Ako si ZABA onda bez naknade dizes lovu s bankomata. Svi ostali placanje karticama tekuceg tkd bez naknade. Inace, ne isplati se nositi eure osim za vinjete i put.
> 
> Sejla draga, nadam se da cu imati sto prijaviti

----------


## Rominka

Elvi! Elvi! Elvi! Zelim puno lijepih js  :Smile:

----------


## biska

Elvi, vibramo i cekamo da nam se javis!

----------


## elvi

Evo punkcija gotova. 5 folikula, 3 jajne stanice. Sad čekamo kako će se oploditi. I kada će biti transfer 

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## nina977

Elvi ,sretno dalje  :Smile: 
Kako je tako velika razlika u broju folikula,gdje si u HR radila folikulometrije?

----------


## nonek

Elvi, sretno dalje  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Ženica75

Drage ženice evo i nas u Pragu, PFC...veceras cu složiti jedan poduži post o organizaciji, smještaju, hrani, prijevozu itd...sve smo istražili i zasad nam ide sve po planu...sutra muž vadi krv i daje uzorak..nadam se da ćemo vam time olakšati boravak u Pragu...napušite i pitanja koja vas zanimaju da me dočekaju večeras...bok

----------


## elvi

Folikulometriju mi radio moj dr u Zg. I to dan za danom, petak , sub pa sam ih slala koordinatorici. Zadnji put je bio i gori omjer. Ne znam u čemu je problem. Ali u svakom slučaju 3 kvalitetne js i nadamo se 3 embrijića. No vidjet ćemo.

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Ženica, Prag je fantastican. Jeftin u svemu, od smjestaja do hrane, do ulaznica za muzeje/zoo.....neka sutra sve prodje u najboljem redu.
Elvi kad cete imati povratnu informaciju?
Mi se nalast spremamo sutra oprostiti od prepreprepredivne Jihočeske <3

----------


## Ženica75

Naš put u Prag:
1. Prijevoz- avion 2 karte povratne cca 2.555,00 kn croatia airlines online kupljene..u određene dane u tjednu su jeftinije..onda imate izbor i opty/ flexy za zamjenu datuma uz nadoknadu ili bez..kombinacija koje vam odgovaraju..nama se vise tako isplatilo al vidim ekipa dolazi i s autima..neka meni muz bude odmoran..
2. Prijevoz narucila online iz Zagreba Prague airport transfers sve vam je na hrvatskom..
Cekali nas sa natpisom s nasim imenima..direkt do hotela 22 eur
3. Hotel Carol e sad citajuci komentare oprecna su misljenja o njemu...nama je super!!! dobili smo veliku sobu..e sad ja sam u zadnjem mailu trazila s tus kabinm...ova je soba zapravo za invalide (kupaonica) pa je mozda zato tako prostrana 4.kat soba 411 gleda na dvorisnu stranu..jako je mirno, ima klimu, u laganom potkrovlju, minibar, sve čisto uredno...dorucak od 7-10h švedski stol ima svega i najedes se...jedino su im salame nekak drugacije od nasih...osoblje najs..terasa u dvoristu zatvorenom tu mozete i zapaliti..od 1.6. stupio na snagu zakon o zabrani pusenja na javnom mjestu!!! wi fi u cijelom hotelu besplatno i racunalo kod recepcije...ima bazen besplatno i saunu koja se placa...u restoranu mozete i rucsti/vecerati...menu vas ceka u sobi..

----------


## Ženica75

4. U blizini hotela: 
Blok zgrada bocno od ulaza ili patalelno s hotelom 5.min hoda vam je veliki šoping centar Harfa mall na 3. katu su vam razni restorani tu mozete jesti povoljno ima svega...kinez mislim da se zove crvena jabuka klopa prosjecno 85 č kruna..to je jako isplativo...na vrhu zgrade se nalazi i parkic i tu mozete vani popiti ili pojesti nesto iz onoh mnogobrojnih restorana jer je sve na tacni...
Nsduprot ulazu u harfu nalazi se redtoran kovarska..tamo smo doslovno svaki dan na pivici ili na klopi koja je ok....blizu je i pizzeria Ceretto ali pizza im je bez okusa i mirisa mozda bolje neko tijesto...uglavnom krcata je...
U shoping centru prizemlje je veliki hipermarket Albert i tu si mozete nesto kupiti za jesti ili barem vidu za sobu...
5

----------


## Ženica75

5. Novci- ne mijenart u hotelu! Najbolje u centru u mijenjacnicama daju po 26 ...
6. Javni prijevoz -metro koji se nalazi nasuprot soping centra harfa karta najeftinija 23čk 30 min. Jedan smjer. Stanica se zove českomoravska linija B černy most-Zličin -do centra se vozite do stanice Mustek...uzmite kartu grada u hotelu i uzivajte..predivan je...pazite na crnce i torbice/pederuse..nas su pratili...centar je skup kao i cuga i klopa..opcija je uvijek duckas za cugu.
Pusa do sljedeceg izvjestaja...pitajte sto cas zanima dok sam tu..

----------


## elvi

Hej ekipa. Dobila danas obavijest iz klinike. Oplođena sve 3 js. Jupiii.  U petak je transfer.

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Bravo Elvi! Koliko ti vracaju? E sad kad imas vremena odi u Zoo. Izgubit cete cijeli dan tamo, ali vrijedi jer je fenomenalan!

----------


## bornastra

Elvi, 

sretno!

Rominka, jeste se vratili? Kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## elvi

Vratit će nam 2 embrija. I jedan ćemo zamrznuti. Baš sam htjela pitati, ali me Bornastra prestigla: 
Romina kako si ti? 
I planiramo danas još šunjanje po gradu ili Zoo. Ovisi što se MM više svidi.

----------


## Ženica75

Karta metro ispravak je 24kč! 
Rominka hvala bas smo jucer bili u ZOO i fenomenalan je!! Javili su nam da imamo "danas" 6 oplođenih js (donirane js) jel to ok?

----------


## Rominka

Vratili, vratili  :Sad:  jaaa bi joos malo 
osjecam se kao da je to to, ali kako zapravo ne znam kako bi se trebalo manifestirati, onda sva ta skakljanja i povremeno treperenje i "rastezanje" maternice pripisujem mogucem dolasku menstruacije. Ne znam zaista. Mislila sam pisnut test u pon, ali jos cu vidjeti hocu li si uskratiti i ta dva dana nadanja. 

Curke, ako imate jos vremena nemojte propustiti Tehnicki muzej. Fenomenalan postav ima. 
Zenice, meni se 6 oplodjenih cini ok. Kad bi trebao biti transfer? 
Elvi kad ce kod vas biti transfer?

----------


## Ženica75

Rominka meni su rekli u subotu...mada su me zvali (emdrilog kao pita) da li bi umjesto subote u ponedjeljak jer im je ocito guzva u sub..e sad u srijedu mi je lijecnik sugerirao 3.dan jer je sigurnije ukoliko bi cekali do 5.dana blastice mozda bi sve docekali/pola ili mozda nista jer je prirodnihe okruzenje maternica...ja sam se vec onda odlucila da cu 3. dan..da bi me nazvali za ponedjeljak?! pa sam im ja to sve navedeno ponovila pa su me stavili u subotu wtf?! Da li znas nesto o smrzavanju ostataka?jel se zamrzavaju blastice? jel mogu dvije po dvije u slamke ako mi ostanu 4 kako to ide u PFCu?

----------


## Rominka

Ok, nista nisam skuzila. Mislim kuzim da su ti dali da biras, ali to mi je prvi glas da PFC tako radi. Inace je embriolog taj koji odlucuje o tome na temelju razvoja embrija. Ja sam imala uvijek transfer blastica 5 dan. I nazalost nikad za zamrznuti. Stavi si pitanja na papir i posalji im mail sutra i trazi objasnjenja za sve sto te muci. Jedino ti oni mogu dati odgovor.

----------


## Ziggy40

Pozdrav cure..citam vas vec neko vrijeme. Uz podugacki razgovor sa svojim doktorima odlucili smo se krenuti u novu borbu u Pfc, sa doniranim js.
I ne mogu vam reci koliko sam uzbudena, termin mi je zakazan za pocetak 8mj. Za sada sam 2 ciklusa na kontracepciji i onda malo ljekica i put za Prag. Za sada sam samo razgovarala sa Mirnom i cini mi se jako simpaticna (ispravite me ako grijesim)...Moze li mi netko malo objasniti kako to ide, naime dobila sam papir sa objasnjenjem, ali ako netko moze svoje osobno iskustvo mi malo opisati. Mozete li me savjetovati za smjestaj, znam da ima par hotela u blizini, ali ako mi mozete reci sto bi bilo bolje uzimati, sobe, apartmane...hvala vam

----------


## Ženica75

Rominka skuzila si ti dobro isto ko i ja...totalno sam se zacudila da me koordinatorica to pita u ime embriologa!?....pa kako da ja to znam...a na pitanje kako napreduju nisam dobila odgovor...hvala ti evo sastavila sam si pitanja sutra saljem mail...koliko god sam upucena uvijek nesto novo saznam pa ni ne znam da li sam sve bitno pitala...sretno rominka

----------


## kaji

Pozdrav svim curkama. Evo da se i ja malo pridruzim. Ukratko mi imamo vec 3 Inseminacije i 6 IVF iza nas. Od prosle godine smo u klinici PFC u Pragu i vec smo odradili jedan ciklus donacije jajnih celija ali bez uspijeha- jednom smo izgubili u 7 nedelji , jednom smo imali biokemijsku i 2 puta beta 0. Sad se spremamo u drugi ciklus sa novom donatorkom pa se nadamo da ce imati vise srece. Juce mi je poceo ciklus i od sinoc uzimam pilule za uskladjivanje ciklusa sa donatorkom. Transfer je predvidjen pocetkom osmog mjeseca. Zelim nam svima puno srece i velike bete

----------


## kaji

Ja se nadam da ce admin ubrzo da me pusti  :Smile:

----------


## elvi

Pozdrav, mi danas obavili transfer. Vratili nam dva embrija 3. dan od  punkcije. Treći embrio smo dali zamrznuti. 
Sva tri su se super razvijala.

----------


## elvi

Danas odmaramo, a sutra put pod noge i doma. Jeee

----------


## Rominka

Bravo Elvi <3 ako imas normabel, od 2mg, popij si prije puta. Da se misici opuste.

----------


## Ziggy40

> Pozdrav svim curkama. Evo da se i ja malo pridruzim. Ukratko mi imamo vec 3 Inseminacije i 6 IVF iza nas. Od prosle godine smo u klinici PFC u Pragu i vec smo odradili jedan ciklus donacije jajnih celija ali bez uspijeha- jednom smo izgubili u 7 nedelji , jednom smo imali biokemijsku i 2 puta beta 0. Sad se spremamo u drugi ciklus sa novom donatorkom pa se nadamo da ce imati vise srece. Juce mi je poceo ciklus i od sinoc uzimam pilule za uskladjivanje ciklusa sa donatorkom. Transfer je predvidjen pocetkom osmog mjeseca. Zelim nam svima puno srece i velike bete


*kaji*..ti si znaci samnom pocetkom 8mjeseca :Very Happy: ..meni je ovo prvi put

----------


## Ziggy40

*Rominka*...moze informacija, citala sam u jednom tvom postu da si morala napomenuti za Embryoglue da moraju naruciti..Koliko unaprijed im se to mora najaviti

----------


## nina977

Rominka,neće pasti neki testić ranije?  :Wink:

----------


## Rominka

Cure ne muntajte me (test nosam sa sobom u torbi  :kokice:  :Cekam: ) - sutra mi je 10 dnt, i vrlo vjerojatno bi bi mogla, ali...kkao da to kazem da lijepo zvuci... nemam muda! Danas sam otisla na posao na nekih tri sata i takvo slabo me ulovilo, nesvjestica da sam se lijepo vratila kuci. A onda sam, da mi ne bude dosadno, sjela i pocela plakati. Mislim, ludujem ja, ali nastojim cekati srijedu.

ziggy40, klinike to i nemaju bas na skladistu tako da ukoliko planiras uzeti embryoglue reci im neka mogu racunati na to da ga moraju pribaviti na vrijeme, a ujedno ces i ti biti mirnija. 

Koliko vidim to ce biti party u Pragu u osmom mjesecu  :Smile:  samo naprijed!

----------


## Mala88

Rominka srecno! Ja osobno volim napraviti test 10 dan,jer me to nekako pripremi na betu pa mi bude lakse  :Smile:  da bice veseo 8 mjesec,i meni je odlozeno za pocetak 8  :Smile:

----------


## pak

> Rominka,neće pasti neki testić ranije?


Ja sve virkam dali je pao testic[emoji1] . Kako izdržiš samo da ne pišneš. 
Stvarno bi mogla ,do sada se blastice svakako pokažu[emoji6] . Znaš kada sam ja pišnula.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ziggy40

Hvala Rominka..onda cu ga naruciti..Mala88, ti si vec bila ili ti je isto prvi put?

----------


## Ziggy40

Rominka..unaprijed se ispricavam na puno pitanja..dali se taj Embryoglue moze koristiti i u svjezem transferu ili samo kad se vracaju smrzlici

----------


## Ženica75

Cure jel mogu drmnut normabel prije ETa da me opusti? I drugo imam lak na nogama a nemam aceton hahaha jel glupo ak pitam jel mogu s lakom u salu

----------


## Ziggy40

Rominka..unaprijed se ispricavam na puno pitanja..dali se taj Embryoglue moze koristiti i u svjezem transferu ili samo kad se vracaju smrzlici

----------


## kaji

Da ziggy. Idemo pocetkom osmog jer je sonja na odmoru citav juli. Nama je ovo drugi ciklus donacije. Sad cemo uvesti i clexane pa se nadamo uspijehu. Kakav prtokol imas? Ja moram pilule pa onda synarel spray uz estrofen predinson i folacin. Ovaj put od punkcije i clexane. Puno srece svim curkama

----------


## kaji

Rominka drzim fige naj naj

----------


## kaji

> Cure jel mogu drmnut normabel prije ETa da me opusti? I drugo imam lak na nogama a nemam aceton hahaha jel glupo ak pitam jel mogu s lakom u salu


Zenica lak nesmeta nebrini. Normabel mozes popiti ali ja uzmem magnezium jer me strah tih tableta. Puno srece

----------


## kaji

> *kaji*..ti si znaci samnom pocetkom 8mjeseca..meni je ovo prvi put


Ziggy pitaj slobodno sve sto te interesuje. I ja na pocetku nisam znala kako di sta ali citajuci cure ovdje puno mi je pomoglo. PFC je stvarno super klinika i znam puno parova koji su tamo uspijeli. Nekom uspije brze a kod nekih malo traje. Tako je i kod prirodnih trudnoca. Samo pozitvno i sve ce biti ok.

----------


## Rominka

Popij si svakako normabel. A noktici ne smetaju  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

Ziggy40,ja sam vec bila dva puta,ovo je treci sada  :Smile:

----------


## kaji

> Rominka..unaprijed se ispricavam na puno pitanja..dali se taj Embryoglue moze koristiti i u svjezem transferu ili samo kad se vracaju smrzlici


Moze i kod svijezeg i kod feta

----------


## Ziggy40

Meni su dali za pocetak kontracepcije da uskladimo cikluse i onda Decapeptyl 7 dana, Estroferm i poslje uvodimo Prednison..U ovome sam nova pa se jos pokusava skulirati i pohvatati sve. Do sada sam bila u 10 postupaka od kojih je bilo 5 transfera, ali uz hasmito, low responder a ne zaboravimo i godine, odlucili smo se za donaciju..
Kaji..hvala za info, jesi li ti probala sa tim Embryoglue, ja mislim da cu ga svakako naruciti

----------


## Ziggy40

znaci sad je sigurno i dobitni

----------


## Rominka

Ziggy imas jos i asistirani hatching koji se inace preporucuje starijima od 35, i nakon nekoliko neuspjesnih postupaka. Meni je to bio slijedeci izbor, no za ovaj put sam uzela samo embryoglue. Pitaj ih i za jedno i za drugo.

----------


## Ziggy40

Clexane to je za trombofiliju, jel da? Ja sam samo na Aspirinu, imam neki blazi oblik mutacije pa mi je samo Aspirin potreban

----------


## Ziggy40

Pitala sam za ih bila sa taj asistirani hatcking(to je ono kad opnu zarezu) pa su mi rekli da cemo vidjeti kod samog transfera..kod mene je izgleda problem lose kvalitete js, naime nikako da dodu do blastice, a do morule dode tek 5 dan..ali svakako cu sve pokusati uzeti

----------


## kaji

> Meni su dali za pocetak kontracepcije da uskladimo cikluse i onda Decapeptyl 7 dana, Estroferm i poslje uvodimo Prednison..U ovome sam nova pa se jos pokusava skulirati i pohvatati sve. Do sada sam bila u 10 postupaka od kojih je bilo 5 transfera, ali uz hasmito, low responder a ne zaboravimo i godine, odlucili smo se za donaciju..
> Kaji..hvala za info, jesi li ti probala sa tim Embryoglue, ja mislim da cu ga svakako naruciti


Nema na cemu. Drago mi je ako mogu pomoci. Ja sam u zadnjem fet postupku imala prvi put embryoglue i namjeravam iduci put isto. Ovaj put cu probati i akupunturu prije i poslije transfera. Ako budes htjela pitaj u pfc imaju kontakt i naprave ti termin.To mi je moja gyn predlozila. Neznam sta vise nebi napravila samo da nam jednom uspije. I ja sam imala puno punkcija bez transfera i zato smo se odlucili na donaciju i trebala sam vec davno ali eto uvijek sam se nadala da cu ipak moci sa svojim jc.

----------


## kaji

> Clexane to je za trombofiliju, jel da? Ja sam samo na Aspirinu, imam neki blazi oblik mutacije pa mi je samo Aspirin potreban


Ja nemam dijagnozu po tom pitanju ali je sonja rekla ovaj put da probamo bez aspirina i sa clexane. Kazu da nemoze da steti. Na pocetku sam i ja uzimala aspirin 100

----------


## Ženica75

Stigla s transfera...drmnula normabel bila opustena mrakk sve teklo savrseno...od 8 js doniranih  dobili 6 savšenih 8-staničnih embrija rekla embrilogica i 100% nesto? Uglavnon svi super što je dobro...uzela sam embryoglue odmah (ne moze odmoć al može pomoć)...što se tiče zamrzavanja ja sam si napravila kombinaciju da mi tih 4 zamrznu- 2 osmostanična posebno/1-osmostaničan posebno/1- osmostanican poseno..naime ovaj jedan ce biti odmrznut do blastociste a drugi na isti dan ce ostat osmostanican tako da cu probat transfer s osmistanicnim i blastocistom istovremeno..
Sve je teklo super nis nisam osjetila tehnicki odlicno odrađeno..jos jedan info za one koji piju aktivni oblik folata dr. Lazarowska mi je preporucila Fembion1 tog nema u HR ima samo folic plus...pa sam se opskrbila u ljekarni kutoja 30 tableta 395 kč...

----------


## kaji

Zenice to super zvuci. Sad se malo pricuvaj i mazi stomacic. Nadam se da ces nas ubrzo obradovati velikom betom. Sretno

----------


## elvi

Konačno doma... oo jeeee
Nama su nudili i emnryoglue i asistirani hatching. I rekli da navedeno povećava šanse za 5-7%. I da je navedeno 500€. Pa kad smo sve zbrojili  odlučili smo to ipak ostviti za ovaj jedan smrzlić ako bude trebalo.

----------


## Ženica75

Kaji hvala ti..elvi meni nisu nista od toga nudili ni spomenuli već sam se sama nametnula da bi ja embryoglue...sve dodatno sto se nudi su mediji i tehnike koje u određenim postocima mogu pomoći odmoći ne mogu...ali i košta...meni se od svega embryoglue cini ok a i moj mpo gyn iz jedne zg poliklinike je rekao da mi od svega bas to preporucuje...

----------


## Rominka

Zenice super, onda za koju god idete po pingvinice  :Smile:  ja bih ti savjetovala i da prije puta popijes normabel i po potrebi. 

Elvi, koka evo i vas krijumcara  :Smile:  stvarno kod njih to dvoje dodje 500€?? Ali to ce ti ionako trebati za koju godinu. 

Zelim vam veeeeliku srecu za dva tjedna <3

----------


## Ziggy40

*Kaji*..a jesu li ti sto, koji su razlozi da se ne uspije odrzati trudnoca?

----------


## Ziggy40

*Rominka*..jel pao onaj testic iz torbe

----------


## Ženica75

Cure dogodilo mi se da sam zabunom satavila opet vag. Utrogestan dvije kuglice...naime dr. Mi ih je stavila valjda po zavrsetku ETa e sad kako ona tako tiho i jednolicno prica ja nisam to uopce skuzila neg sam mislila da mi neku gazu stavlja hahaha..to je bilo oko 13h a ja sam po svome redosljedu stavila opet u 16h...

----------


## Ziggy40

> Cure dogodilo mi se da sam zabunom satavila opet vag. Utrogestan dvije kuglice...naime dr. Mi ih je stavila valjda po zavrsetku ETa e sad kako ona tako tiho i jednolicno prica ja nisam to uopce skuzila neg sam mislila da mi neku gazu stavlja hahaha..to je bilo oko 13h a ja sam po svome redosljedu stavila opet u 16h...


Samo nastavi dalje po svojoj racunici..mislim da ti nista to nebi trebalo smetati, nekima u pocetku daju i malo vise

----------


## kaji

> *Kaji*..a jesu li ti sto, koji su razlozi da se ne uspije odrzati trudnoca?


A neznaju ni oni draga ziggy a kamoli ja. Sve sam pretrage napravila sve ok. Imala sam na histeroskopiji mali septum i to mi je odstranjeno pocetkom ove god. Kazu moras biti uporna uspijet ce. Pa eto ja slusam i idem dalje. Nisam jos pala u depresije hvala bogu. Imam finog muzica koji me podrzava u svemu i to puno znaci vjeruj mi.

----------


## kaji

> Cure dogodilo mi se da sam zabunom satavila opet vag. Utrogestan dvije kuglice...naime dr. Mi ih je stavila valjda po zavrsetku ETa e sad kako ona tako tiho i jednolicno prica ja nisam to uopce skuzila neg sam mislila da mi neku gazu stavlja hahaha..to je bilo oko 13h a ja sam po svome redosljedu stavila opet u 16h...


Nesmeta zenice nebrini. Visak progesterona izbacimo kroz urin. Ja cak dobivam uz vaginalne cepice s.c inekcije od 25 mg prolutex se zovu

----------


## Rominka

Kaji, to nazalost tako i ide. Ides iz pokusaja u pokusaj. Dok ne uspije. Ili dok ne odustanes i pokusas drugacije. To su usponi i padovi. To su suze, sutnja, ljubav. Bitno je da ste skupa u tome.

----------


## kaji

> Kaji, to nazalost tako i ide. Ides iz pokusaja u pokusaj. Dok ne uspije. Ili dok ne odustanes i pokusas drugacije. To su usponi i padovi. To su suze, sutnja, ljubav. Bitno je da ste skupa u tome.


Jeste draga rominka. Sve si dobro rekla. Nadam se tvojoj pozitivnoj beti da nam das malo vjetra u ledja. Drzim fige naj naj

----------


## Ženica75

Hvala cure...pusa svima..laku noć

----------


## kaji

Laku noc i pusa

----------


## Ziggy40

Cure moze pitanje, dali u hotelima koje preporuca bolnica imamo neki popust ili mi je bolje traziti smjestaj preko bookinga

----------


## nina977

Ziggy40,mi smo svaki put bili u Clarion congress hotel preko klinike,inače je skup i luksuzan ali preko njih je 65 eura sa doručkom koji je fenomenalan.Hotel je 5 min pješke od klinike,u sklopu shopping centra,stanica metroa ispred hotela.Cijena parkinga je uračunata.U sklopu tog shopping centra imaš fast fudova,Billu,kineski a preko puta fenomenalnu pivnicu (Naradnici) i malo niže talijanski restoran.
Mi nismo nikad drugo ni tražili jer smo sa ovim bili oduševljeni.

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ziggy40,mi smo svaki put bili u Clarion congress hotel preko klinike,inače je skup i luksuzan ali preko njih je 65 eura sa doručkom koji je fenomenalan.Hotel je 5 min pješke od klinike,u sklopu shopping centra,stanica metroa ispred hotela.Cijena parkinga je uračunata.U sklopu tog shopping centra imaš fast fudova,Billu,kineski a preko puta fenomenalnu pivnicu (Naradnici) i malo niže talijanski restoran.
> Mi nismo nikad drugo ni tražili jer smo sa ovim bili oduševljeni.


Pa to i nije tako skupo pogotovo sto je parking ukljucen..hvala ti na pomoci..ma gledala sam mozda i stan da se iznajmi, ah nisam ni sama sigurna. Sad sam pisala Mirni da vidim za onaj datum sto su mi napisali  koliko je tocno da se znam isplanirati

----------


## nina977

Baš javi šta ste odlučili..Znači Mirna se vratila,super,najbolja kordinatorica.
Evo da ti dam malo ohrabrenja,ja nakon 12 godina pokušavanja u bolnici čekam porod sutra ili prekosutra,našu najveću sreću ❤

----------


## Ziggy40

> Baš javi šta ste odlučili..Znači Mirna se vratila,super,najbolja kordinatorica.
> Evo da ti dam malo ohrabrenja,ja nakon 12 godina pokušavanja u bolnici čekam porod sutra ili prekosutra,našu najveću sreću ❤


Ajmeeee rasplakala si me...ne poznajem te ali zelim ti svu srecu tebi i malenom andelu...
Naravno i svim drugima koje su prosle ili prolaze da dobiju andela :Heart:  :Heart:  :grouphug:

----------


## Ziggy40

*nina977*...ti si isla isto sa donacijom js ili?..

----------


## nina977

Jesam, 6 ET je bio uspješan..
Dva donorska ciklusa.
Prvi 2× biokemijska..ali mi smo više iznimka nego pravilo,večina uspije puno prije

----------


## Ziggy40

> Jesam, 6 ET je bio uspješan..
> Dva donorska ciklusa.
> Prvi 2× biokemijska..ali mi smo više iznimka nego pravilo,večina uspije puno prije


Oprosti na puno pitanja, a koliko puta ste isli sa tvojim js..dali ste imali nekih vecih problema..koliko se dobiju js putem donorke(pisu kao za embrije 6-8)

----------


## nina977

Ziggy ,imaš pp

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ziggy ,imaš pp


hvala ti

----------


## Ziggy40

nina977.. a u kojoj si bolnici?

----------


## kaji

> Jesam, 6 ET je bio uspješan..
> Dva donorska ciklusa.
> Prvi 2× biokemijska..ali mi smo više iznimka nego pravilo,večina uspije puno prije


Ima nas jos  :Sad:   sretno upoznavanje sa tvojom srecicom i lagan porod ti zelim. Javi nam se. Pusa

----------


## Rominka

Nina, pa to je wow Predivno! Zelim vam najsretniji prvi susret, najmirisniji, najnjezniji. 

Sto se tice smjestaja, mi nismo nikad isli preko klinike i uvijek smo bolje prosli i to u prosjeku za 30% najmanje. Sve ovisi o tome sto trazite. Da li vam je potreban puni pansion kad stalno landrate okolo? A i s parkingom cuvanim se moze daleko jeftinije proci. No to, je nase iskustvo.

----------


## Ziggy40

A Rominka..gdje bi odsjeli..ja sve sto sam gledala, u globalu je jako mala razlika, i uvijek je problem to sto nema parkinga ukljucenog..nama je bitno da je smjestaj ok, ono najbitnije cisto, e sada dorucak uvijek dobrodosao, ali nije obavezan...kad ce tvoj testic  :Grin:

----------


## nina977

Hvala curke

----------


## Ženica75

Nina bravo i cestitam...ziggi mi smo ti recimo sada trenutno u Carolu isto ti je blizu klinike...imaju parking u sklopu hotela al se placa mislim 10eura..skrolaj gore sve sam napisala o njemu..btw svaki dan ciste sobe,krevet riktaju,rucnike mijenjaju ono bas je cist i uredan...

----------


## Ženica75

Posla bi ti fotku sobe i kupaonica a kako zna tko?

----------


## Ziggy40

> Posla bi ti fotku sobe i kupaonica a kako zna tko?


a koliko ste placali po danu...to i je najveci problem u Pragu sto se parking placa

----------


## Ziggy40

Jel znate cure koliko je cca udaljenost recimo Prag 7 od bolnice..moram priznati i to me muci jer ne znam koliko je sve udaljeno..negdje pise da je samo 20min pjesice, a za ta 2 puta sto cu morati otici do bolnice mogu i taxijem

----------


## Rominka

Na bookingu mozete po filtrima traziti smjestaj. Ukljucis i parking u filter i ima toga. Taksiji su jeftini gore. Vjerujte mi da vam je smjestaj najjeftinija stavka u racunici. Mi si trazimo uvijek wi-fi, app ili b&b s parkingom. Zadnji parking smo placali 5€ po danu u Pragu. Hoteli na tome zaradjuju. Radije cu si pojesti i popiti tu razliku nego baciti u vjetar. B&B-ti tkdj mijenjaju sugamane dnevno. Ima tema smjestaj u pragu, procitajte smo tamo pisali malo.

----------


## Ziggy40

> Na bookingu mozete po filtrima traziti smjestaj. Ukljucis i parking u filter i ima toga. Taksiji su jeftini gore. Vjerujte mi da vam je smjestaj najjeftinija stavka u racunici. Mi si trazimo uvijek wi-fi, app ili b&b s parkingom. Zadnji parking smo placali 5€ po danu u Pragu. Hoteli na tome zaradjuju. Radije cu si pojesti i popiti tu razliku nego baciti u vjetar. B&B-ti tkdj mijenjaju sugamane dnevno. Ima tema smjestaj u pragu, procitajte smo tamo pisali malo.


Super hvala ti, ma da vidim da se nade i povoljnijih smjestaja, a istina to za parking na tome jako puno zaraduju

----------


## elvi

Ziggy40 Mi smo i prvi put i sad bili u privatnom stanu unajmljenom preko airbnb. I super zadovoljni. Prvi put manji stan ali 10 min pješice od klinike, a ovaj put malo dalje (2 tram stanice od klinike) jer smo na knap rezervirali ali velik stan sa svim, čak i garažom i izašlo nas je oko 36 € po danu. Wifi i parking  nam je bio obavezan uvijet.
Nina977 sretno s porodom

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ziggy40 Mi smo i prvi put i sad bili u privatnom stanu unajmljenom preko airbnb. I super zadovoljni. Prvi put manji stan ali 10 min pješice od klinike, a ovaj put malo dalje (2 tram stanice od klinike) jer smo na knap rezervirali ali velik stan sa svim, čak i garažom i izašlo nas je oko 36 € po danu. Wifi i parking  nam je bio obavezan uvijet.
> Nina977 sretno s porodom


Jel mi mozes molim te poslati link od stana u inbox, ako imas

----------


## Ziggy40

*Zenica75*..vidim da si ti isla avionom, dali su ti sto govorili radi turbulencija...znam da kad sam jednom pitala svog doktora u zagrebu da je rekao da to nije problem

----------


## nina977

Najnormalnije možeš putovati avionom,mi smo išli zadnja dva puta tako

----------


## Ženica75

Nista avion ne smeta...sve studije ukazuju da se po transferu treba kretati radi cirkulacije naravno ne skakati i vjezbati ali funkcionirati normalno...avion nam je bio opcija jer nismo htjeli se drndat do praga racunajuci da muz mora biti odmoran, naspavan i nahranjem prije davanja uzorka

----------


## Ziggy40

> Nista avion ne smeta...sve studije ukazuju da se po transferu treba kretati radi cirkulacije naravno ne skakati i vjezbati ali funkcionirati normalno...avion nam je bio opcija jer nismo htjeli se drndat do praga racunajuci da muz mora biti odmoran, naspavan i nahranjem prije davanja uzorka


Odluka je onda pala, idemo avionom, posto moram biti tamo 6.8..putovanje bi trajalo i trajalo..a tamo imamo metro..hvala curke

----------


## nina977

Ziggy ,preko klinike možete i dogovoriti i taxi da vas tamo čeka (za njih radi jedan čovjek sa našeg govornog područja)

----------


## kaji

Jutro curke. Rominka jesi pravila testic? Stalno virkam ima li sta nova. Ja luda inace pocnem od 5dpt testirati

----------


## Ženica75

Što se taxia tice najčišći i ugodniji je prague airport transfers...recimo od carola do aeorodroma njihov obicni taxi kosta cca sedamsto i nesto čķ a ovaj prag airport transfers 526 čķ 22eur...i to su ko nasi radio taxi prljavi a u centru sam vidjela lika koji pusi u taxiju i razgovara s klijentima fuj...u PATu dobijes vodu i vaucher za besplatnu turu po gradu i fakat su cisti i komotni...

----------


## Ženica75

Ziggi rezerviraj avion online jer ti je jeftinije to mozes kao i hotel odmah sad napravit...ako vidis online da pise da ima malo karata zanemari jer meni je pisalo da ih ima jos dvije a kad ono pola slobodno...samo gledaj dane kad su jeftinije cijene pa makar dan ranije ili dva krenula ko sto smo mi u nedjelju i za natrag si uzmi opciju  koju mozes mijenjati...sretno

----------


## Ženica75

Kaji mozda ti je ipak prerano 5dpt nece ti se mozda nista pokazat pa ces bit u bedu..pusti da prođe koliko treba...radi nesto sto te opusta i veseli da zaboravis malo...

----------


## kaji

> Kaji mozda ti je ipak prerano 5dpt nece ti se mozda nista pokazat pa ces bit u bedu..pusti da prođe koliko treba...radi nesto sto te opusta i veseli da zaboravis malo...


Nisam sad u postupku draga ali kazem kako sam inace nestrpljiva. Kad su bile blaste na 6dpt mi je pokazao blijedi plusic ali upravu si to je bas rano. Kako se ti osjecas? Danas ti je 2dpt jelda?

----------


## Ziggy40

Super cure, hvala vam na pomoci

----------


## iva1975

Cure, znam da upadam kao padobranac ali molim vas za pomoc jer vise ne znam gdje da odem, imam 7 nespjesnih postupaka iza sebe, idiopatska neplodnost, uvijek sam imala 2 ili tri embrija ne lose kvalitete po transferu ali nikad trudnocu, uskoro su mi 42 godine.
Molim vas savjet u koju kliniku mi je najbolje otici u hrvatskoj ili vani?
Hvala vam puno.

----------


## Ženica75

Kaji ja ti se super osjecam i ne brijem nista ponašam se ko da sam s mužem na medenom mjesecu...Prag mi je super presli smo ga uzduz i popreko...mogli bismo zivjeti tu...tako cu i kad dođem doma imam jos 9 dana godisnjeg, psa koji me ceka i setnjice u maximiru...najmanje cu sada razmisljati o etu..to je iza mene...bas mi je bilo lijepo i ugodno iskustvo sutra idemo domaaaa..

----------


## kaji

> Kaji ja ti se super osjecam i ne brijem nista ponašam se ko da sam s mužem na medenom mjesecu...Prag mi je super presli smo ga uzduz i popreko...mogli bismo zivjeti tu...tako cu i kad dođem doma imam jos 9 dana godisnjeg, psa koji me ceka i setnjice u maximiru...najmanje cu sada razmisljati o etu..to je iza mene...bas mi je bilo lijepo i ugodno iskustvo sutra idemo domaaaa..


Super si, tako i treba. Samo uzivajte.

----------


## kaji

> Cure, znam da upadam kao padobranac ali molim vas za pomoc jer vise ne znam gdje da odem, imam 7 nespjesnih postupaka iza sebe, idiopatska neplodnost, uvijek sam imala 2 ili tri embrija ne lose kvalitete po transferu ali nikad trudnocu, uskoro su mi 42 godine.
> Molim vas savjet u koju kliniku mi je najbolje otici u hrvatskoj ili vani?
> Hvala vam puno.


Draga iva ja za hrvatsku neznam jer zivim vani. Mi smo u pragu u kliniki pfc . Kakvi su ti hormoni? jeli kod muza sve ok? mi smo na pocetku nase borbe za bebicu  isto bili idiopati.

----------


## iva1975

Draga Kaji,
hvala ti na odgovoru, hormoni su mi svi uredni, AMH 11.7, jajnici cak i bolji nego sto amh nalaz pokazuje, muzev nalaz u pocetku bio oligoastenozoospermia ali uvzadnje vrijeme presao u normozoospermiu, jedino sta me pritiscu godine i muz koji zeli posto poto dijete.

----------


## Ženica75

Iva probaj malo pretrazit forume na na nacin da si prvo vidis sto su cure napravile sve od pocetnih i nekih drugih pretraga za koje mozda ni ne znas jer eto nabasala si na lijecnika koji te nije dovoljno informirao....zatim iskustva hrvatskih klinika pa onda ovih čfeških ovisi sto trazis, sto trebas, imas li financijskih sredstava....dok to ne istrazis po meni ti nitko ne ne moze pomoć...kad budeš informirana dovoljno onda ces sama zbati koji je pravi put i koja je klinika dobra za tebe...a za sva ostala pitanja iz nasih iskustva sve mozes tu naci ili pitati...to ti je moj savijet...sretno i dobrodosla...

----------


## Inesz

> Cure, znam da upadam kao padobranac ali molim vas za pomoc jer vise ne znam gdje da odem, imam 7 nespjesnih postupaka iza sebe, idiopatska neplodnost, uvijek sam imala 2 ili tri embrija ne lose kvalitete po transferu ali nikad trudnocu, uskoro su mi 42 godine.
> Molim vas savjet u koju kliniku mi je najbolje otici u hrvatskoj ili vani?
> Hvala vam puno.


Žao mi je radi neuspjeha.  :Sad:  

Jesu li ti liječnici i/ili embriolozi predalgali donaciju jajnih stanica? U Češku mnogi parovi idu u postupke s doniranim spolnim stanicama.

----------


## iva1975

Hvala Zenica na odgovoru, nisam bas pocetnik u ovom svemu, borim se s neplodnoscu 7 godina, sve pretrage sam obavila ukljucujuci i laparoskopsku dijagnostiku, sve je uredno, jedino mi nije jasno da li da se baziram na hrvatske klinike ili da odem vani? Da li klinike vani imaju nesto vise sto nase nemaju?
Ne zanima me jos uvijek donacija dok god imam svojih jajnih stanica. Eto sam to bih zeljela znati.

----------


## iva1975

Draga Inesz,
hvala ti na odgovoru, nisam jos o tome razmisljala niti mi je itko predlagao jer sam imala zadovoljavajuce rezultate stimulacije samo ne bi doslo do trudnoce.Pa upravo to me zanima, da li se u Cesku ide samo zbog donacije ili su opcenito bolji lijecnici i opremljenije klinike?

----------


## Inesz

Iva,
u kojoj si klinici/klinikama do sad bila?

Na tvom mjestu razmišljala bih i o opciji donacije jajnih stanica. Na žalost, godine su visoke, puno je neuspješnih postupaka iza tebe.  :Sad:  I iskreno, čudi me da tvoji liječnici do sada nisu spominjali opciju donacije. 

Naša forumašica Ženica75  :Smile: , lijepo je napisala  gore - čitaj naš forum. Informiraj se postupcima, iskustvima drugih, opcijama, biologiji ženske plodnosti/neplodnosti...



Inače, naši parovi odlaze u Češku  radi postupaka s vlastitim stanicama, postupaka IVF-a uz PGD, donacija...

----------


## iva1975

Draga Inesz,
bila sam na 2 postupka u Petrovoj, 3 u KBC Split, 1 Cito i 1 Poliklinika Sparac.
Informiram se i citam stalno nego dodjes do tocke kad vise ne znas ni di ces ni kud ces, valjda ce mi se razbistrit.

----------


## Inesz

Da, naravno. Odluku je često teško donijeti. Možda da odeš na konzultacije u neku Češku kliniku? Da vidiš kakvo je mišljenje u klinikama koje ženama s tvojom anamnezom i godinama mogu ponuditi obje opcije - postupak s vlastitim ili doniranim jajnim stanicama.

----------


## iva1975

Mozda da, hvala ti Inesz na savjetima, svaki dobro dodje.

----------


## Munkica

Mozda je najbolje da probaš odabrati nekoliko klinika u susjednim zemljama i odeš na konzultacije kako Inesz kaže.
Ja bih ti preporučila UZ Brussel, ali mislim da ti je to malo izvan ruke...

----------


## iva1975

Hvala Munkica na savjetu, malo je van ruke.

----------


## kaji

Iva a sta mislis da sve svoje nalaze posaljes na email od dr. Sonje u PFC u prag i da vidis sta ce ti ona savjetovati. Ja mislim da su ti vani vece sanse i da nebi puno vremena gubila. Ako te jos  sta interesuje slobodno pitaj.

----------


## Rominka

Iva, Inesz ti je u kratkim crtama sve vec napisala. Zaista je mozda najbolje skupiti sve svoje nalaze i poslati u PFC i Pronatal te vidjeti sto bi ti oni savjetovali. Imaju malo razlicite pristupe, zato i kazem da posaljes u obje. Najcesce odlazimo u Pronatal u Pragu ili Ceskim Budejovicama (gdje je ipak manja guzva) te u PFC. Ja npr. imam 34, i isli smo u donaciju. Pokusali sam i s mojim js, ali jedva dobijemo dva embrija upitne kvalitete i nema smisla, meni/nama, unistavati mene i prolaziti sito i reseto. Sada smo bili u donaciji, i kako stvari stoje iza mene je biokemijska. Upravo jutros vadila betu koja je mala. Zaista vrijedi razmisliti o donaciji, jer budimo iskrene same prema sebi, godine nam idu, ne vracaju se unazad. A kad je donacija tada se ide sa najkvalitetnijim i naravno da je time i sansa veca. Slozi ti jedan mail sa svim nalazima i posalji na obje klinike i sacekaj da vidis kako ce odgovoriti.

Curke drage, kao sto napisah, moja je danasnja beta, nakon dva pozitivna testa, tek 9,5. Da, ponavljam ju u srijedu, ali....svjesna svega, za mene je ovo veliki napredak. Nisam prokrvarila 5 dan, dosla sam do biokemijske sto je znak da ipak mogu primiti to maleno srculence. Koliko god je tesko, jer jest, toliko s druge strane sam i zadovoljna jer se nasa odluka o donaciji pokazala ispravnom.

----------


## iva1975

Draga Kaji,
hvala ti, eto to sam htjela cuti, to cu i ucinit.

----------


## elvi

A Rominka tako mi je žao. Znam da je glupo bilo što pisati i obično te glupe fraze ne utješe. Pogotovo dok se ne posložiš u glavi.  :grouphug: 
Meni 3 dpt. Još strpljivo čekam

----------


## iva1975

Draga Rominka,
hvala ti, poslat cu pa cu vam javit sto je bilo sa mnom, pozdrav!

----------


## Ziggy40

*iva1975*..koliko znam dr.Radoncic u Zagrebu je jako dobar i ono najbitnije ima dobrog biologa, iz osobnog iskustva znam da je i Maribor odlican..ali kao sto su ti cure rekle, sve istrazi, daj si truda i odi na par konzultacija. 
*Rominka*..jos nije kasno..ipak je pozitivna..mozda se kasnije implantiralo

----------


## Ziggy40

*nina977*...ne javlja nista...sigurno gleda svog malog princa :Heart:  :Heart: 
*zenica75*..ti si jos u Pragu, ja sam mislila drugi dan nakon transfera na put, dali je to prerano

----------


## elvi

Mi smo išli oba puta drugi dan transfera doma i to autom. I oba puta sam pitala dr. i rekla je da dok nisam vozaći i dok staneš kad treba laganini da nije problem

----------


## Ziggy40

> Mi smo išli oba puta drugi dan transfera doma i to autom. I oba puta sam pitala dr. i rekla je da dok nisam vozaći i dok staneš kad treba laganini da nije problem


Super...mi smo na kraju odlucili sa avionom, jer idemo bas kad je luda sezona, i sigurna sam da bi put trajao 15h, ali uvijek mogu ostati koji dan duze, ako treba

----------


## Rominka

Ziggy, jest da sam vadila ranije, ali obicno tako mala beta ne izađe na dobro. U srijedu ju ponavljam, ali spremna sam na biokemijsku. I kao što rekoh, meni je i ovo veliki napredak stoga nema mjesta tuzi i suzama, već idemo dalje. Nisam tip koji pada, nema šanse!

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ziggy, jest da sam vadila ranije, ali obicno tako mala beta ne izađe na dobro. U srijedu ju ponavljam, ali spremna sam na biokemijsku. I kao što rekoh, meni je i ovo veliki napredak stoga nema mjesta tuzi i suzama, već idemo dalje. Nisam tip koji pada, nema šanse!


tako je samo naprijed..jel ti ovo prvi put sa doniranim js

----------


## Rominka

Donirani embriji draga. Prvi put, da.

----------


## Ziggy40

> Donirani embriji draga. Prvi put, da.


zelim ti svu srecu i da tvoja borba brzo zavrsi :Love:

----------


## Ziggy40

Cure, moze pomoc..prvi put mi je sa doniranim, pa sam sva u pitanjima..ja inace imam krace cikluse, a rekli su mi prvi UZV cca oko 8dc...meni zna ovulacija biti vec na 10..jel to onda ok..ok i na decapeptylu sam pa vjerojatno ce i on malo produziti prvu fazu...ufff ubit cu sama sebe sa pitanjima

----------


## Rominka

ziggy, imas li donatoricu vec? ne brini oko ciklusa jer oni će tvoj uskladiti s njezinim tako da će sve biti kako treba. dobit ćeš protokol i bit ćete kao jedna vurica vas dvije  :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy40

> ziggy, imas li donatoricu vec? ne brini oko ciklusa jer oni će tvoj uskladiti s njezinim tako da će sve biti kako treba. dobit ćeš protokol i bit ćete kao jedna vurica vas dvije


 rekli su da imaju...do 20.7. pijem pilule i onda prekidam i rekli su da najranije punkcija kod donorice ce biti 7.8....

----------


## kaji

> Cure, moze pomoc..prvi put mi je sa doniranim, pa sam sva u pitanjima..ja inace imam krace cikluse, a rekli su mi prvi UZV cca oko 8dc...meni zna ovulacija biti vec na 10..jel to onda ok..ok i na decapeptylu sam pa vjerojatno ce i on malo produziti prvu fazu...ufff ubit cu sama sebe sa pitanjima


Ziggy nebrini tvoja ovulacija ce biti odglumjena kad krenes uzimati utrogestan. To je obicno na dan kada tvoja donorka ima punkciju. Decapeptyl i estrofem cine svoje da ti nemas svoju ovulaciju. Tako da nista nebrini sve  ce biti ok.

----------


## Ziggy40

Hvala vam..a jel znate koliko ja bi trebala imati ultrazvuka, samo taj jedan ili vise

----------


## kaji

[QUOTE=Ziggy40;2989142]Hvala vam..a jel znate koliko ja bi trebala imati ultrazvuka, samo taj jedan ili vise
Ako endometrium bude troslojni i dovoljne debljine dovoljan je jedan put. Ja idem uvijek na 10ti dan a transferi su mi obicno 17ti do 19ti dan

----------


## kaji

Oprostite na greski. Pisem sa mobilnog pa mi post pobjegao

----------


## iva1975

Hvala ti Ziggy i taj podatak mi je bitan.
Puno vam hvala svima na odgovorima.

----------


## Ženica75

Ziggy nije mozes slobodno ako si odlucila avionom..ionko moras ustat iz bolnice....jednom kad se dignes to je to zar ne? taxi te vozi do tamo, ukrcas se i bok...sretno

----------


## Ženica75

Ziggy ja ti sada nakon kontracepcije nisam ni dobila mengu tak da smo krenuli bez 1dc vec po debljini endometrija...vodio mi uzv mpo lijecnik iz zga privatna poliklinika...a inace je i meni bila oko 11 dana ovul...nis ne brini sve to oni vide racuna..btw ovulacija nema veze sa doniranim jajanim stanicama ionako i ovako ako su procijeni da trebas djs..

----------


## Ziggy40

Evo samo da napisem malo cijene u Pragu za smjestaje, to je nocenje sa doruckom:

Hotel Carol                        67 eura
Clarion Congress Hotel         66 eura
Wellness hotel Step            70 eura
Parkhotel                          74 eura
Arthotel                           59 eura

Airnb- nade se smjestaj od cca30-60 eura sve zavisi sto trazite

Ovo su mi pojedinacno pisali iz hotela, uz napomenu da su ovo za nas koji smo u Pfc

Evo da imamo malo uvid koliko gdje sto kosta..u nadi da koristimo svi samo po jednom

----------


## kaji

> Evo samo da napisem malo cijene u Pragu za smjestaje, to je nocenje sa doruckom:
> 
> Hotel Carol                        67 eura
> Clarion Congress Hotel         66 eura
> Wellness hotel Step            70 eura
> Parkhotel                          74 eura
> Arthotel                           59 eura
> 
> Airnb- nade se smjestaj od cca30-60 eura sve zavisi sto trazite
> ...


Hvala ziggy. Cijene su ok. Mi smo uvijek sami trazili ali ni ova opcija preko pfc nije losa  :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy40

Nisam napomenula da su ovo cijene za 8mj..u sezoni... :Cool:

----------


## Yubi

> Iva, Inesz ti je u kratkim crtama sve vec napisala. Zaista je mozda najbolje skupiti sve svoje nalaze i poslati u PFC i Pronatal te vidjeti sto bi ti oni savjetovali. Imaju malo razlicite pristupe, zato i kazem da posaljes u obje. Najcesce odlazimo u Pronatal u Pragu ili Ceskim Budejovicama (gdje je ipak manja guzva) te u PFC. Ja npr. imam 34, i isli smo u donaciju. Pokusali sam i s mojim js, ali jedva dobijemo dva embrija upitne kvalitete i nema smisla, meni/nama, unistavati mene i prolaziti sito i reseto. Sada smo bili u donaciji, i kako stvari stoje iza mene je biokemijska. Upravo jutros vadila betu koja je mala. Zaista vrijedi razmisliti o donaciji, jer budimo iskrene same prema sebi, godine nam idu, ne vracaju se unazad. A kad je donacija tada se ide sa najkvalitetnijim i naravno da je time i sansa veca. Slozi ti jedan mail sa svim nalazima i posalji na obje klinike i sacekaj da vidis kako ce odgovoriti.
> 
> Curke drage, kao sto napisah, moja je danasnja beta, nakon dva pozitivna testa, tek 9,5. Da, ponavljam ju u srijedu, ali....svjesna svega, za mene je ovo veliki napredak. Nisam prokrvarila 5 dan, dosla sam do biokemijske sto je znak da ipak mogu primiti to maleno srculence. Koliko god je tesko, jer jest, toliko s druge strane sam i zadovoljna jer se nasa odluka o donaciji pokazala ispravnom.


Draga Rominka,kako si već i sama rekla,za tebe je ovo veliki napredak,zato čekajmo s optimizmom nalaze bete u srijedu.U medicini nije kao u matematici uvik 2+2=4..u medicini se čuda događaju,zato ti neću reć da mi je žaj jer čekam u srijedu pročitati tvoj post s lipšim vijestima  :Yes:

----------


## Rominka

Cure, beta je pala kako sam i ocekivala. I ono sto mi je sreca u nesreci je da se priprema menstruacija svaki cas jer me ludjacki boli.

----------


## Ziggy40

bas mi je zao Rominka....kakvi su ti sljedeci planovi, imas smrzlica

----------


## Rominka

Novi FET na jesen. Sad cemo odmoriti, malo radno, malo zabusantski i idemo opet. Tako je moralo biti.

----------


## Yubi

> Cure, beta je pala kako sam i ocekivala. I ono sto mi je sreca u nesreci je da se priprema menstruacija svaki cas jer me ludjacki boli.


Žaj mi je  :Sad:  ..al nema cmoljenja,svaki naš korak je korak prema uspjehu,zato glavu gore i idemo naprid  :Wink:

----------


## Ziggy40

*zenica75*...kad ti moras vaditi betu
jel netko zna dali  je *nina977* rodila?
mi smo rezervirali avio karte, vidjet cu jos sa Mirnom za prijevoz do hotela, ili cu rezervirati onaj taxi sto je zenica75 spomenula. Takoder rezervirali i hotel clarion congress, ali imaju za sada svega 5 dana slobodno(ali se mozda i oslobodi koji dan i duze),ali ako ne, nema veze uzivat cu u laganom preseljenju do carol hotela do transfera i kraja svog boravka u Pragu

----------


## nina977

Drage cure,evo ja sam u utorak navecer rodila našu sreću i najveću ljubav❤
Dečko nam je veliki ima preko 4 kg i on i ja smo dobro.
Svim trudilicama želim da čim prije dožive ovakvu sreću..❤❤

----------


## Ziggy40

> Drage cure,evo ja sam u utorak navecer rodila našu sreću i najveću ljubav❤
> Dečko nam je veliki ima preko 4 kg i on i ja smo dobro.
> Svim trudilicama želim da čim prije dožive ovakvu sreću..❤❤


Cestitam ti❤️❤️..

----------


## Rominka

Nina cestitam <3 <3 sad uzivajte!  :Kiss:

----------


## pak

> Drage cure,evo ja sam u utorak navecer rodila našu sreću i najveću ljubav❤
> Dečko nam je veliki ima preko 4 kg i on i ja smo dobro.
> Svim trudilicama želim da čim prije dožive ovakvu sreću..❤❤


Čestitam!!! ❤

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## antony34

Nina cestitam i sad samo uzivajte

----------


## kaji

> Drage cure,evo ja sam u utorak navecer rodila našu sreću i najveću ljubav❤
> Dečko nam je veliki ima preko 4 kg i on i ja smo dobro.
> Svim trudilicama želim da čim prije dožive ovakvu sreću..❤❤


Draga nina cestitam ti od srca ❤️

----------


## nina977

Hvala curke!

----------


## elvi

Nina čestitke 

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## elvi

Ajme ovo čekanje me uništava...sve kao ne mislim na to a negdje u podsvijesti se stalno mota veliko pitanje. Danas  8 dpt. A beta tek u pon za 9 dana. 

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ajme ovo čekanje me uništava...sve kao ne mislim na to a negdje u podsvijesti se stalno mota veliko pitanje. Danas  8 dpt. A beta tek u pon za 9 dana. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk


vjerujem ti draga elvi...od toga ne mozemo pobjeci..a kako tako kasno radis betu..ne mogu se sjetiti jesu ti vratili nakon 3 dana ili 5

----------


## kaji

> Ajme ovo čekanje me uništava...sve kao ne mislim na to a negdje u podsvijesti se stalno mota veliko pitanje. Danas  8 dpt. A beta tek u pon za 9 dana. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk


Elvi hoce pasti testic prije?

----------


## Ziggy40

*kaji*...kad si ti u Pragu

----------


## kaji

> *kaji*...kad si ti u Pragu


Neznam jos tacno draga. Moram zadnju tableticu uzeti 24.7 pa cekat da krene ciklus i meni i donorki. Ja mislim oko 14.8 odprilike. Kada vi putujete?

----------


## Ziggy40

Krecemo 6.8., aspiracija bi trebala biti 7.8  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Elvi, znam kako ti je. Iz svjeze situacije, sad kad se osvrnem unatrag, savjetovala bih ti da ne radis testove ranije i da sacekas vaditi betu. Koliko si do sada cekala, pokusaj jos i ovo izdrzati. I drzim fige da beta bude ona prava <3
Ziggy jeeeeeej!!!! Opako se priblizava. Sad kad znas datume lakse ces naci smjestaj, ili si vec bukirala?

----------


## elvi

Vratili su nam 3 dana stare embrije. I zadnji put sam vadila betu 17 dpt. Ako uspijem izdržati neću raditi test. Jer vidim da bi mi pozitivan test pa mala ili nikakva beta totalno ubedirala. MM bi isto da čekamo betu. 

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ziggy40

Elvi..ja sam uvijek vadila 12 dt..ali istina najbolje je cekati taj odredeni dan i vaditi betu, da nemas uspona i padova
Rominka..sve vec rezervirano i pozitivno uzbudenje u trbuhu vec prisutno  :Smile:

----------


## kaji

Proletit ce vrijeme ziggy. Ja sam i nakon puno odlazaka u prag jos uvijek uzbudjena i imam leptirice u stomku. Boze dragi i inekcijama se covjek zna radovati. Rominka kako si ti? Jeli krenuo ciklus?

----------


## kaji

Zenice ima li kakvih simptomcica

----------


## maritas

Curke pitanjce: iz pule idem u kliniku u zg. U sri imam prvi pregled nakon uzimanja elonve i kako sam mislila još neke pretrage taj dan napraviti, mislila sam ici avionom jer moram sve obaviti nataste do 10h. Putovanje avionom je 
ok? Jucer sam malo brze hodala i od tada osjetim jajnike,pa mi je palo na pamet da avion mozda nije najpametniji izbor

----------


## Rominka

Nista nije krenulo. Ne znam je li to normalno. Nekakvo slabo, ali zaista slabo smedjarenje je bilo, i to prilikom brisanja. Bolilo me ful, ali nema nista. Ne zna, trebam li zabrinuti sada ili sto? Ja sam ocekivala da ce do sada krenuti. 

Maritas, mislim da ti avion ne bi trebao smetati. Cure se i nakon transfera vracaju avionom. 

Elvi, to vadjenje krvi prije i pisanje testova nas sve privlaci. Meni su ovaj put posebno napomenuli da ne podlegnem tomu i eto ti vraga na kraja. S razlogom to kazu. A to sto smo mi nestrpljive i ona kad se dogodi ovako...no, zelim ti lijepu betu kad god se odlucis vaditi  :Kiss:

----------


## Ženica75

Bok cure evo da se javim nakon Praga...nama je bilo bas lijepo cijelo iskustvo u bolnici, do grada kao takvog, smjestaja opcenito svega..kad se sjetim one sugave prljave Petrove i ...molim cure btw sa svakako ispune ankete u Petrovoj ako su jos tamo...ajmo redom Rominka nema predaje to je jasno idemo dalje

----------


## Ženica75

Ne kuzim vidim pola svoje poruke gdje je ostatak?

----------


## kaji

> Nista nije krenulo. Ne znam je li to normalno. Nekakvo slabo, ali zaista slabo smedjarenje je bilo, i to prilikom brisanja. Bolilo me ful, ali nema nista. Ne zna, trebam li zabrinuti sada ili sto? Ja sam ocekivala da ce do sada krenuti. 
> 
> Maritas, mislim da ti avion ne bi trebao smetati. Cure se i nakon transfera vracaju avionom. 
> 
> Elvi, to vadjenje krvi prije i pisanje testova nas sve privlaci. Meni su ovaj put posebno napomenuli da ne podlegnem tomu i eto ti vraga na kraja. S razlogom to kazu. A to sto smo mi nestrpljive i ona kad se dogodi ovako...no, zelim ti lijepu betu kad god se odlucis vaditi


Rominka kad si prestala sa utrogestanom? Meni dodje 5ti dan kad prestanem sa ljekovima. Isto krene smedjariti i onda krene pravo.

----------


## Rominka

U sri ujutro zadnji utrici. Inace ja bez problema prokrvarim i pod utricima pa mi je sad ovo cudno.

Zenica, i sad cekanje do bete  :Smile:  hajde da bude veselo

----------


## elvi

9dpt- O izludit ću. Jučer me nešto pikalo desno od pupka. Grudi više nisu osjetljive. I odmah najcrnje misli. A nisam neki pesimist. Naravno da sam noćas imala noćnu moru da nisam trudna. :Shock:  
Probudila se sva u znoju u 3 ujutro i ništa od spavanja. Moram se skulirati. Pa to je samo još 7 dana čekanja. I neće propasti svijet ako nisam trudna. 
Rominka možda treba duže da dobiješ ako je bila biokemijska?
Ženica želim ti mirno čekanje. I strpljivije nego što je moje

----------


## kaji

Cekalice nase jos malo strpljenja ☺️ Cekamo sa vama i nadamo se lijepim betama. Ja sam juce zaboravila jednu pilulu

----------


## Ženica75

Bok curke i meni je 9dpt..a ono cekam mislim i ja...nemam nikakvih simptoma..obavljam masu stvari samo sa ne mislim a jos sam i na godisnjem...bilo je nekih bockanja u jaknicima do 5dpt jedno jako pobadanje cicke lijeve...i to je to..zderem ko uvijek hashi/hipo...a ono ista sam si

----------


## Ženica75

Cure jel vi vidite ostatak moje poruke nakon "ista sam si" jer ja opet ne vidim cijelu poruku???zašto????

----------


## kaji

I meni se to sad desilo. Pola poruke mi nestalo

----------


## elvi

meni je zanji put nestalo pola kad sam tipkala s moba. 
 Ženica čekamo znači isti termin...  :Smile:  barem nisa sama
Ja issto na godišnjem i sve si razmišljam da bi mi bilo lakše čekati  da radim. Ali onda se sjetim stresa na poslu i prođe me volja. Ovako izmišljam što si skuhati i što smijem spremiti a da ne dignem ništa teško. Neću reći da me prozori već dva dana živciraju...haha...luda

----------


## Ženica75

Elvi sad kad sam doma na gidišnjem ja bi sve.... i farbala zidove, prala prozore, roletne..ma sve a ne smijem da se zeznem nesto.... hahaha

----------


## kaji

Znam kako vam je cure. Ja sam danas konacno stigla urediti svoj potpis pa sam zato trazila i pregledala stare papire,nalaze, slikice sa ultrazvuka itd. i tako sam se tako fino isplakala. Sad mi je lakse. Valjda mi je to trebalo. Inace nisam bas placka neka.

----------


## Ziggy40

hmmm..i meni se izbrisala poruka

----------


## Ziggy40

kaji...potpuno te razumijem, ali isplaci ..treba nam ponekad to svima
cure je zna netko dobrog hematologa u Vinogradskoj, ipak mi je prepisan heparin pa da i to ne placam

----------


## Ziggy40

Cure koje ste na heparinu, dali u Pragu oni odlucuju koju dozu i koliko dugo moram uzimati heparin ili to moram vidjeti ovdje sa doktorima.

----------


## Ženica75

Ziggy zasto heparin?

----------


## Ziggy40

PAI i PTHFR su mi promjenjeni, ako sam dobro napisala PAI je homozigot 4G a MTHFR heterozigot..pa mi je ipak napisala za niskomolekularni heparin
e sada trebam vidjeti znam da se inace pocinje nakon punkcije ali ne znam kako je kod nas kad nemamo punkciju

----------


## kaji

> Cure koje ste na heparinu, dali u Pragu oni odlucuju koju dozu i koliko dugo moram uzimati heparin ili to moram vidjeti ovdje sa doktorima.


Ziggy prag odlucuje. Nama se punkcija racuna onaj dan kada je donorki punkcija. Tada ces poceti i sa utrogestanima. Ali to ce ti oni sve na vrijeme javiti nebrini. Neke cure pocnu sa heparinom od pocetka ciklusa, sve zavisi. Najbolje da im mail posaljes pa ces vidjet sta ti reci.

----------


## Ziggy40

Znaci da onda njima posaljem sve te nalaze pa da mi odrede terapiju

----------


## kaji

> Znaci da onda njima posaljem sve te nalaze pa da mi odrede terapiju


Tako je ziggy. Doma u HR ces samo otici na ultrazvuk da ti reknu debljinu endica a sve ostalo radi i odlucuje klinika u pragu. Neznam ko je za tebe zaduzen, uglavno ta cura ce ti sve detaljno poslati na email i obavjestavati te o napretku donorke kad bude dolazila na ultrazvuk. Nebrini super su organizovani

----------


## Ziggy40

> Tako je ziggy. Doma u HR ces samo otici na ultrazvuk da ti reknu debljinu endica a sve ostalo radi i odlucuje klinika u pragu. Neznam ko je za tebe zaduzen, uglavno ta cura ce ti sve detaljno poslati na email i obavjestavati te o napretku donorke kad bude dolazila na ultrazvuk. Nebrini super su organizovani


Mirna je zaduzena za mene, za sada je sve organizirano, imam svu terapiju, samo mi je jos to sad ostalo. sada sam joj poslala i sve te nalaze, pa cu vidjeti sutra sto ce mi reci..hvala ti na informacijama

----------


## kaji

> Mirna je zaduzena za mene, za sada je sve organizirano, imam svu terapiju, samo mi je jos to sad ostalo. sada sam joj poslala i sve te nalaze, pa cu vidjeti sutra sto ce mi reci..hvala ti na informacijama


Nema na cemu. Jos malo pa startamo

----------


## Ženica75

Ziggy ja sam poslala klunici sve sto imam...isto imam Mthfr homizigot CC za C677T i heterizigot  AC za A1298C meni je moje endokrinologica to preporucila i rekla da sam neki polivicni nista za zabrinut jedino je rekla da koristim aktivni oblik folata ne folcin vec folic plus!!a nisko profilni heparin u trudnoci...prag mi je dao samo andol protect 100

----------


## antony34

Ziggy meni su dan transfera odredili fraxiparin kolko ga moram uzimati. Dali mi otpusno pismo i s tim sam kod nas dalje isla na ginekologiju po terapiju. Kod njih u Pragu sam kupila dvije kutije fraxiparina i kad sam dobila pozitivnu betu sve odnjela na ginekologiju i sad si tamo podizem lijek. Sretno.

----------


## Ziggy40

Hvala vam cure, ma meni je isto moja doktorica hematolog za pocetak savjetovala samo aspirin 100, ali radi cijelog postupka rekla je da nebi bilo na odmet i niskomol hep za svaki slucaj..jos uvijek cekam od Mirne da mi javi ali svejedno hvala vam bar da znam kako se postupa..znaci antony34 tebi su tek od transfera dali ne prije?

----------


## antony34

Da tek nakon transfera je isla prva injekcija. I samo se nastavlja s terapijom ako je beta pozitivna.

----------


## Rominka

Meni uvode nmk heparin odmah u prvom danu protokola. Ali to je zbog tezih mutacija. Vec ce ti oni reci kad i koliko. Ne brini.

----------


## sos15

Pozz cure,

nakon dugo vremena se ponovo javljam na ovom forumu. Zamolila bih Vas da mi napisete kontakt Klinika u Pragu i iskustva sa dobijanjem termina. Da li je neka od vas radila postupak sa doniranom spermom u skorije vrijeme?

----------


## Rominka

Sos draga, dugo te nije bilo. Nadam se da ste se poslozili u to vrijeme, da ste uzivali u zivotu. Mi smo bili u Ceskim Budejovicama u Pronatalu, jednom sa donorom, a sad smo isli u FET DE iliti posvajanje embrija. Najbolje ti je poslati mail svima, na njihove adrese pa ce oni proslijediti koordinatorici koja ce vas voditi.

----------


## sos15

Draga moja Rominka, 
mislila sam da me se nećes sjetiti. Ipak me odavno nije bilo ovdje. Kod nas se mnogo toga izdešavalo i sad smo napokon spremni za novi pocetak. Kakvo je tvoje iskustvo sa C. Budojevicama? Imaš li E-Mail? Pričaju li nas jezik? Da li je u Češkoj obavezan registar donora? 
Mi smo se raspitivali za postupak u Njemackoj,ali ovdje se ne radi anonimna donacija

----------


## Ziggy40

Dobro dosla nazad, i ovaj put brzo otisla

----------


## Ziggy40

Ja ti puno ne mogu pomoci, idem prvi put u Pfc sa doniranom js..iz mog iskustva za sada cekanje je minimalno, unutar 2mj, sam dobila termin..u meduvremenu skupila sve nalaze. Vjerujem da se tako brzo dode i sa doniranom spermom

----------


## Rominka

Sos, kod njih je sve anonimno, i strogo kontrolirano. Meni moji ginekolozi doma nigdje nisu zaveli na koji postupak idemo, odnosno pise samo "u postupku MPO" i to je sve. Ali to ti je najmanji problem. Istina ima nacina da dospijeva na vidjelo, stoga morate biti sigurni u to sto idete, jer jednog dana ces i dijete morati suociti s tim. 
Sto se tice koordinatorica, njih ti klinika dodijeli i pricaju hrvatski tako da to nije problem. One te prate i na pregled, i na aspiraciju i transfer. Sve je to organizirano. Ako procitas unazad, vidjet ces da je npr Yubi imala lose iskustvo u Ceskim Budejovicama, no s druge strane cekaju se i bebice trenutno upravo od tamo. Ako se sjecas, mi smo bili u PFC-u prvi put, u Pragu ali nisu nam sjeli. Onda smo kontaktirali Pronatal, ali nisam htjela ici opet u Prag vec smo se odlucili na kraju za Ceske Budejovice jer je daleko manja guzva tamo. Inace, to je ista klinika. Iskreno, mislim da je odluciti se za kliniku na temelju nasih iskustava pogresno. Posalji mail, imas na njihovim stranicama, svima koji ti ulaze u obzir (Prag i CB - tri klinike: PFC, Pronatal Prag i Pronatal CB) i natipkaj im sva pitanja koja vam se vrte po glavi. Akupi i posalji sve nalaze koje imas i vidi kako ce teci konverzacija. Tko ce biti temeljit u svojim odgovorima. Ne boj se postaviti bilo koje pitanje, nemoj dozvoliti da ti nesto ostane nedoreceno ili dvosmisleno. Pitaj sto put. Vjeruj mi da ce vam netko od svih njih jednostavno leci. Da li zbog opsirnih pretraga na koje ce vas poslati, da li zbog opsirnih/jasnih odgovora, da li zbog dodatnih pitanja....uglavnom, to ti je moj savjet. I usput, kako te se ne bih sjetila draga moja  :Kiss:

----------


## elvi

Sos15: Mi smo bili početkom mjeseca u PFC Prag u postupku s doniranom spermom. Poslali mail. Odradili prvo hormonsku sliku i dobili protokol. U međuvremenu obavila nalaze.  PAPu nalaz sam čekala mjesec dana

----------


## elvi

Pojeo mi opet poruku... Krenuli u postupak u sljedećem ciklusu. Punkcija i transfer u Pragu. I sad čekamo. Danas 12 dpt

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## elvi

Sve skupa oko 2 i pol mjeseca ali već smo znali što nas čeka budući da smo išli drugi put. Ali Romina te dobro savjetuje, svima mail pa ćeš vidjeti tko ti najbolje sjedne

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kaji

Sos kako god odlucis sretno. 
Elvi jos malo pa beta

----------


## Rominka

Elviiiiiiii, cekamo te s lijepim vijestima  :Kiss:

----------


## elvi

Joj jako sam nestrpljiva. Digla uputnicu kod gin. I sad se jedva čekam ponedjeljak. Još nikakvih simtoma pa sam malo optimistićna, pa malo u minus fazi. Za Betu se ne naručuje u Petrovoj?

----------


## Ziggy40

Elvi svi nestrpljivo iscekujemo ponedjeljak i pozitivnu betu

----------


## Ziggy40

Javili su mi se danas iz Pfc, Fragmin od 2 dana ciklusa ...i sada samo da pocnem odbrojavati dane

----------


## sos15

Hvala vam drage moje na podrsci. 
Rominka,možda sam se pogrešno izrazila, zaista nemam problem s tim da neko sazna da idem na donaciju,ali mi  pomisao da donator ima pravo saznati podatke o djetetu i da djete sa 18 godina  može saznati podatke o donatoru nije prijatna. Mislim da bih svaki dan razmišljala da li će mi se neko pojaviti na vratima i tražiti svoje dijete. 
Znam da to može biti i pozitivno u slučajevima, ne daj Bože neke bolesti,ali meni jednostavno ne prija.
Vidim da kao i svugdje ima dobrih i loših iskustava. Poslušaću vaše savjete i kontaktirati sve klinike. Nadam se da ću onda biti "pametnija"

----------


## sos15

Ne znam zašto mi ne prikazuje cijelu poruku

----------


## Ženica75

Da reze poruke..jel ima neki admin da to prijavimo?? Dogodi mi se da nekom od vas tako napisem lijepu dugu poruku pa mi je izbriše i onda nemam volje vise

----------


## Ziggy40

draga sos15..razumijem te u potpunosti..moje misljenje je kad dijete nosis ispod srca, volis ga, odgajas ga u dobrom pravcu...tko god ti dode nakon 18-te nece ti ga moci uzeti za njega ce biti samo stranci...jutros sam procitala jedan post na forumu, mislim da ga je *nadica* napisala..jedna cura je isto imala nedoumice oko donacije...ali kad procitas taj tekst, sve ti je jasno ..to je tvoja beba, tvoj zivot

----------


## sos15

Ma ne sumnjam ja da bi nama bebica odmah osvojila srce. Samo ne želim razmišljati hoće li se neko kasnije pojaviti i tražiti da je upozna ili tako nesto. Zato sam za anonimnu donaciju.
Treći pokusaj: Elvi sretno u ponedeljak!
Ziggy40 sretno u novom postupku.
Rominka: kakvi su planovi za dalje?

----------


## Nadica

> draga sos15..razumijem te u potpunosti..moje misljenje je kad dijete nosis ispod srca, volis ga, odgajas ga u dobrom pravcu...tko god ti dode nakon 18-te nece ti ga moci uzeti za njega ce biti samo stranci...jutros sam procitala jedan post na forumu, mislim da ga je *nadica* napisala..jedna cura je isto imala nedoumice oko donacije...ali kad procitas taj tekst, sve ti je jasno ..to je tvoja beba, tvoj zivot


Hvala Ziggy40!Da, ja sam odgovarala jednoj curi i mislim da sam sve dosta detaljno odgovorila. Ako bilo kome mogu pomoći,uvijek sam tu!(53.str.foruma)
E,sad da se malo pohvalimo!Mi smo napunili 10mj.Jako smo veliki i napredni. Počeli smo puzati, pridižemo se na nogice i pravimo prve korake. Sve razumijemo i pravi smo mali zvrk!I nešto najvažnije! Naše dijete kaže MA-MAAAAA!!Ne mogu vam opisati taj osijećaj!Svaki puta zaplačem od sreće!Dočekati nešto tako divno nakon 5 godina teške borbe, neopisiv osijećaj!Za to vrijedi živjeti!Pusam svima od nas troje!

----------


## Ziggy40

Bravo, andeo prekrasni...uzivajte draga nadica i veselite se svakom danu  :Smile: ....vidim da si i ti imala staza prije ove odluke.. :Kiss:

----------


## kaji

> Hvala Ziggy40!Da, ja sam odgovarala jednoj curi i mislim da sam sve dosta detaljno odgovorila. Ako bilo kome mogu pomoći,uvijek sam tu!(53.str.foruma)
> E,sad da se malo pohvalimo!Mi smo napunili 10mj.Jako smo veliki i napredni. Počeli smo puzati, pridižemo se na nogice i pravimo prve korake. Sve razumijemo i pravi smo mali zvrk!I nešto najvažnije! Naše dijete kaže MA-MAAAAA!!Ne mogu vam opisati taj osijećaj!Svaki puta zaplačem od sreće!Dočekati nešto tako divno nakon 5 godina teške borbe, neopisiv osijećaj!Za to vrijedi živjeti!Pusam svima od nas troje!


Draga nadice bas te lijepo citati. To nam svima ovdje daje nadu da cemo i mi jednog dana uspijeti. Sve imamo slicne diagnoze i puno smo postupaka ostavile iza nas. Ja samo mogu reci da ni malo sumnje nemam sto se tice donacije i sretna sam sto postoji ta mogucnost da nam se pomogne.

----------


## Ziggy40

Hvala sos15..i tebi svu srecu..kakva god odluka bila
Kaji..jesu tebi javili termin..uskoro se blizi, ja bi najradije otisla sad u Prag i cekala svoj termin  :Smile:

----------


## kaji

Nisu jos ziggy. Prosli put su mi se tek javili kad je kod donorke krenuo ciklus. I ja nemogu docekati ali jos malo pa idemo jupii. Puno je opustenije jer nemoras razmisljati o punkciji i hoces ili koliko ces jc dobiti. Meni je to prije horor bio jer sam uvijek imala samo jednu ili ni to cak. A 15 Kila sam dobila u zadnje 3 godine od svih tih stimulacija. 

Kako nase cekalice zenica i elvi? Pozdrav curke

----------


## elvi

Hej Kaji...  čekajući dan D... 14 dpt ...uopće ne mogu vjerovati da ti se u ti 17 dana život svede na samo jedno pitanje.  :Smile:  
ali još samo vikend. U pon idem vaditi krv i počinjem raditi. Tako da će biti veselo. 
Meni stimulacija nije utjecala na težinu. Više ovo čekanje. Kako mi je inače ispušni ventil za sve trčanje, moram priznati da mi jako fali. A li dr. rekla strpite se dok ne vidimo da li je uspjelo a i onda prvo tromjesečje lagano ili nikako.

----------


## Ziggy40

Ja sam dobila isto par kila, ali to sam si i sama kriva, jer sve kao nesto necu vjezbati, jer sad se pikam, ili cekam betu...ili uvijek nesto..da kod mene slicna situacija, hoce li biti js, hoce li se oploditi..uff sto muka...cure hvala vam na svim utjesnim postovima, na svim rijecima..ljepo je imati nekoga uz sebe tko te razumije, pa makar i ovako na forumu...
Zenica75 i Elvi...jos samo malo, jedva cekam da nam javiti pozitivne vijesti :Kiss:

----------


## kaji

:grouphug:  :grouphug:

----------


## Ženica75

Ja sam zeznula...sinoc probala s testom nekim jeftinim trakicama nije nis pokazalo...eto bio 12dpt 3dana starih embrija 8stanicnih..pfc mi rekli 3.7. Vadit betu...nekako se tjesim mozda beta pokaze drugacije...donirane jst su u pitanju..pa sta sad ne valja?..endomezrij na dan transfera bio 9mmm rekla da je ok....i jos nestoo rekla je da mi je maternica okenuta prema naprijed...so what?!nisam skuzila jer to dobro ili nije...ili je sami komentirala cijeli postupak na glas...ahhhh poludit cu sta cu sad.....

----------


## kaji

Uff draga zenice kako mi je to poznato. Mozda si ipak prerano testirala. Nadam se da je tako. Za maternicu sam samo cula da neke znaju biti zavaljene. Znaci cekamo ponedeljak i drzimo fige i tebi i elvi. Zelim vam od srca pozitvne bete.

----------


## elvi

Ženica sad sam skužila da si i ti bila u PFC. Mimoišle se za jedan dan. Ja sam tako zadnji put, napravila test 13dpt jer nisam mogla čekati. I nažalost je beta bila 0. Ali možda je stvarno prerano. Zato se sad pokušavam skulirat i čekati , jer stvarno ne želim potopit sve nade prije reda. Super mi je bila nečija izjava:" Trudna sam dok se ne pokaže suprotno" Pa se time vodim.  :Smile:

----------


## Ženica75

Ajde vidjet cemo u pobedjeljak....pusaa svima havim vam u ponedjeljak...pa sta bude...imam jos 4 smrzlica☺

----------


## Ivana72

Pozdrav svima,
samo sam htjela svima zahvaliti na osjecajima i informacijama koje ovdje dijelite. Nekad je tesko nesto napisati, ali se uvijek moze citati. Onaj tko nije prosao, tesko moze razumijeti, a ona koja je prosla nakon svakog zareza klima glavom.
Ja se spremam u Prag po prvi put i pokusavam organizirati informacije. (4 puta IVF ZG neuspjesno, sada zivim vani)
Zenica i elvi drzim fige  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Ziggy40

Cure jel znate dali uvijek vracaju 3 dan ili nekad i 5..meni su rekli kako se dogovorimo..posto nikad nisam uspjela doci do blastice, mislila sam mozda nije na odmet probati
Zenica75..samo hrabro..mozda je ipak prerano

----------


## kaji

Ivana dobro nam dosla  :grouphug:  slobodno pitaj sve sto te interesuje. 
Ziggy meni su prva dva puta vracali morule ( 96 sati ) a poslije blaste. Na blaste smo isli tek kad sam ja pitala dali bi sta pomoglo.

----------


## elvi

Meni uvijek vrate  3 dan, embrio jer dobijem malo kvalitetnih js. Više ih propadne ako ih ostave duže. Ali mislim da je sve do dogovora

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ziggy40

Ivana72..dobro dosla, pitaj sve sto te zanima. Meni je isto prvi put da idem u Prag, i cure su mi puno pomogle..ides na donaciju ili  sa svojim?
Meni su isto uvijek vracali 3 dan, ali zato sto sam imala jednu js...pa me sada zanima jel mogu traziti da mi blastice vrate posto idem sa doniranim js

----------


## Ivana72

Hvala na dobrodoslici  :Smile: 
Svakako cu pitati, hvala. Jos sam u ranoj fazi pa jos citam... hrpa je pitanja, moram to malo sebi prvo posloziti u svojoj glavi pa da mogu druge pitati  :Smile:  
Idem na donaciju js.

----------


## Ženica75

Draga ziggy oni ce ti procijeniti ovisno i o broju doniranih jajnih stanica i izgledu i kvaliteti da li ce ici na blastice...moras znat da se ponekad ne odrze do stadija blastice pa recimo o 4 js dobijes 2 blastice a ostalo propadne...pa si amo na dva embrija...ja sam dibila 6 js pa su mi rekli da bi isli na blastice ja sam odlucila da ostanem na 3 dana 8st...nusam htjela riskirat jer he na kraju krajeva bolje okruzenje u maternici...e sad ako je tebal biti blastica onda se po meni trebala i kao 8st razvijat....

----------


## bubekica

Curke, kultura blasticiste radi se iskljucivo zbog bolje selekcije embrija buduci su tak embriji slozeniji na vise razina je moguce raditi selekciju. Znaci ako nema vise embrija, nema smisla cekati 5i dan i stadij blastociste.

----------


## Ziggy40

Da trebalo bi doci do blastice ako je dobra js..kod mene je osobno bio problem sto bi se prestalo tada razvijati, ali to je bilo da mi je kvaliteta js losa..ali iskreno voljela bi da pokusamo i sa blasticama, mislim znam da ako ne uspije iz prve kod FETa su uvijek blastice,ali znate ono kad vam vrag neda mira...hahahhahah

----------


## kaji

Elvi i zenica, mislim na vas i drzim fige za danasnju betu

----------


## kaji

Ziggy tvoj potpis kao da svoj citam. Sva sam se najezila

----------


## elvi

Kod mene negativna beta. Mrzim taj osjećaj kad ti pošalju taj nalaz na mail i vidiš negativan nalaz.  :Sad:

----------


## kaji

> Kod mene negativna beta. Mrzim taj osjećaj kad ti pošalju taj nalaz na mail i vidiš negativan nalaz.


Elvi jako mi je zao. Bas sam se nadala lijepim vjestima. Imas li smrzlica? Glavu gore i nedaj se mila ❤️

----------


## elvi

Imamo jedan smrzlić. Pa ćemo vidjeti kada i kako opet otići do Praga. No danas samo tuga...sutra ćemo ispočetka

----------


## Ziggy40

Elvi..zao mi  je..koliko sam shvatila to je sa tvojim js..koji ti je dan.. da uzasan osjecaj kad procitas taj nalaz 
Zenica75.. gdje nam je ona

----------


## Ženica75

M

----------


## Ženica75

Cure od jutra pokusavam poslat f..poruku...ovako stoje stvari..beta negativna al nekako sam to i osjećala jos ranije oko 7 dana..e sad fakat ne znam koji je kuki problem samnom.sve je bilo ok hormoni, krv, tsh..sve sto su trazili i nisu sve zivo mi je bilo ok..embriji savrseni 3d stanicni endometrij 9mm+embryoglue...e sad kako dalje...kako se pripremit i kad na FET?sto napravit dodatno od pretraga...trenutno farbam i postavljam lajsne u sobi jer miram si ispucat negatovu i bedaru..od hausmajstorice do majke ocito je dug put...

----------


## Ziggy40

Zenica75..to je bilo prvi put..zao mi je za neg betu..ispucaj svu negativu i tugu i glavu gore za nove postupke
Saljem ❤️ Tebi i elvi..i svim cekalicama, onim koji se pripremaju i one koje uzivaju u plusicima

----------


## opa

Pozdrav ...evo mene opet ...i mi se spremamo za Prag..cekamo rjesenje od Hzzo_a za Ivf+ donirane sp..nadam se da cemo ovaj put imati vise srece nego zadnj put kad smo bili prije 2 godine..jer tad nisam dobila dovoljno jaj.stanice..tj.nisu bile zrele...mi idemo u Pfc..u kontaktu smo sa gosp.Ksenijom tako da se nadam da smo u 8 mjesecu u Pragu
_

----------


## kaji

Zao mi je zenice. Odtuguj i nastavljamo zajedno dalje. ❤️

Opa sretno i da brzo dobijes rjesenje. Znaci ima nas u osmom mjesecu wow. Puni se praski vlakic

----------


## Ziggy40

opa...rado bi da ti ne kazem dobrodosla natrag..ali bar ti zelim brz odlazak u Prag i da bude zadnji..
dobro si rekla kaji Praski vlakic se puni.... :Dancing Fever:

----------


## sos15

O cure moje. Žao mi je sto je tako ispalo. Baš sam se nadala da ćemo se danas radovati pozitivnim betama. Teško mi je sad bilo sta vam pametno savjetovati,jer znam kakav je osjećaj i znam da svako od nas reaguje drugacije. 
Ja sam juce pisala meilove. Danas mi je odgovorila Marina iz Pronatal. Nije napisala cijene,već samo sta traži od nalaza i kakva je procedura. Na sajtu sam vidjela da su izložene cijene za njemačke osiguranike,ali ne i za ostale. Nadam se da mi neće naplatiti zbog toga vise

----------


## sos15

Da li je neka  od vas radila konsultacije i nalaze u Pragu odjednom? Koliko to košta i traje?

----------


## Ziggy40

sos15..zamoli ih da ti odmah i napisu cijene, pitaj ih sve sto zelis da znas. Meni su u Pfc odmah napisali cijene postupka i sto ide u tu cijenu, ali nazalost ti ne znam cijene za pretrage koje su potrebne obaviti ...

----------


## kaji

Sos mi smo onda platili konsultacije i moj uz pregled 100 eur. Ovo ostalo sam radila kod svoje dr jer mi moje osiguranje placa

----------


## sos15

> Sos mi smo onda platili konsultacije i moj uz pregled 100 eur. Ovo ostalo sam radila kod svoje dr jer mi moje osiguranje placa


Kaji,

jesi li i ti u Njemackoj? Imas li privatno osiguranje? Ja sam ovdje nova, pa nisam upucena koliko su doktori fleksibilni i spremni pisati uputnice, a da postupak radim u Ceskoj?

----------


## kaji

Jesam sos. Moja dr sve napravi i propise recepte kad trebam. Ja joj samo mail od pfc izprintam i odnesem. Nesto moram i sama platiti ali vecinu ona obracuna preko osiguranja. Nemam privatno nego obicno osiguranje. Mozda mozes te pretrage i u pragu napraviti, sigurno imaju mogucnost za to. Mozda  je tako i jednostavnije

----------


## kaji

Sos imas pp

----------


## Rominka

Cure, zao mi je sto niste vec sada docekale lijepe bete i pluseve. Odtugujte sada, i spremite se za nove borbe. Dokle god osjecate da mozete i zelite.

Sos, ako mozes, obavi sto vise toga preko svog zdravstvenog. Inace, gin daju up, nema problema. Jedino ne mozes dobiti bolovanje kad budete isli na put. Jesi li odlucila kamo cete ili jos skupljas info? Idete sa donorom? Ono sto je kod Pronatala dobro jest da su u cijeni i lijekovi. Oni traze dva dolaska. Jedan je drugi dan ciklusa kad te dr pregleda, i uzme povijest bolesti jos jednom, te ti tada daju lijekove i dogovorite idete li u taj ciklus ili ne. Postupak sa donorom izadje oko 3000€ (s lijekovima). Koji Pronatal ti se javio, Prag ili Ceske Budejovice? 

Opa, ako sam te dobro shvatila idete sa donorom, ili? I cekate rjesenje Zavoda? Kad ste predali zahtjev?

----------


## Ivana72

Elvi, strasno mi je zao. 
Znam taj osjecaj, gledas i gledas... Ne daj se! Zao mi je da je jucer bila tuga, ali se nadam da ti je danas novi dan donio novu nadu! Nemoj se pustiti, napravi sebi nesto lijepo, nesto sto te dize!

----------


## Ivana72

Zenica75, stvarno mi je zao. 
Nemam rijeci, a divim ti se da si prionula poslu. Svaka cast! Nadam se da ces i ti nesto lijepo napraviti samoj sebi i pronaci novu snagu! Mislim da nitko nema odgovor zasto, premda su svi nalazi ok. Jedino sto znam da je ispravno je vjera u samu sebe, stati na svoje dvije noge, uspraviti se i ponovo krenuti!

Drage elvi i Zenica 75, saljem vam puno pozitivne energije!

----------


## Ivana72

Pozdrav opa, nadam se da ces kratko boraviti na ovoj temi i da ces nam poslati dobre vijesti iz Praga!

----------


## sos15

Rominka,

samo mi se Marina iz Pronatal Prag javila. Sinoć sam joj ponovo pisala,ali još nisam dobila odgovor.  Ja znam da oni svi imaju puno pacijenata,  ali moram priznati da sam ja nestrpljiva.  
Ja bi najradije u avgustu otišla na konzultacije i da odmah dogovorimo postupak. Dobiti termin u kratkom roku ovdje kod ginekologa je prilično tesko. Sad čekam odgovore,pa ćemo dogovoriti termin. 99,99 % da idemo na donaciju. Marina je napisala da oni predlažu da mm još jednom odradi pretrage, ali iskreno sumnjam da ima svrhe.

----------


## opa

Da da mi idemo na ivf sa donorom sperme..zahtjev smo predali 1.5.pa se nadam da bi sad trebalo doci..jer kad sam zvala u hzzo rekli su mi da je gotov i da bi ga trebala dobiti u 7 mjesecu

----------


## Rominka

Opa, molim te bi li mogla napisati sto ste svemorali predati tom zahtjevu. Odnosno, koja je dijagnoza. Jer malo, ako i itko, je dobio pozitivno rjesenje kad je muski faktor u pitanju. Nas su konkretno trazili da mm napravi biopsiju testisa, sto je on odbio.tvoje iskustvo ce pomoci drugima. Ako ti nije problem, naravno.

Sos, u principu, ako nisu na go, uzimaju te vec slijedeci ciklus. Tj, cim prikupis sve dokumente/nalaze.

----------


## elvi

Rominka na istom smo tragu. Baš je i mene zanimalo kako je HZZO odradio taj zahtjev. Mi smo u vrlo sličnoj situaciji. I moram priznati da finacijski za sad možemo još odraditi  FET sa smrzilćem i to je to... dakle Opa nadamo se odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

Rominka, sori sto se mjesam, ali kad sam vidjela da u zg mogu bez problema kupiti lijekove za mpo na recept koji je na A4 formatu, a u puli su mi rekli da mi ne mogu naruciti jer recept nije mali bijeli papiric, mislim da je najpametnije, ako opa dobije pozitivno da predas zahtjev drito u zg (ako je dosad bilo predavanje zahtjeva u puli). Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana72

> Da li je neka  od vas radila konsultacije i nalaze u Pragu odjednom? Koliko to košta i traje?


sos15 jesi li mozda ovo istrazivala dalje? Zanima me mogu li se nalazi napraviti u Pragu, jer i ja imam problema s cekanjem na termine i sve se razvuce do unedogled. 
I svim curkama - napisem poruku, ali kako sam nova, dok me admin pusti treba neko vrijeme  :Smile:  unaprijed isprika

----------


## opa

Predala sam sve moguće nalaze koje sam imala od zadnjih 10-12 godina koje smo radili na vuk vrhovcu kod dr,čolaka,,tu su nalazi spermiograma koji pokazuju da je dijagnoza azzospermija ,,dva puta rađena punkcija testisa kod kojih nije nađeno ništa materijala što bi bilo dovoljno za postupak oplodnje,moji nalazi od gin..nalaz hsg ,, nalazi od prijašnjih postupaka u pragu,nalazi od trudnoće...  Zahtjev za lječenje mi je potpisan od doktorice u kliničkom centru split.stvarno se nadam da će mi doći pozitivno rješenje pa eto koliko toliko olakšati troškove lječenja.

2015 godine smo isto dobili pozitivno rješenje za postupak stime da je tada odobreno samo 1000 eura od osiguranja,ljekovi i putni troškovi a sve ostalo smo morali sami platiti,dok 2011 godine  odobreno je za sav postupak plaćanje od strane hzzo  i ljekovi i putni troškovi.

----------


## elvi

mislim da im je čarobna formula za odbijanje zahtjeva  to što naši MM ne žele odraditi biopsiju testisa

----------


## Rominka

Maritas, ne mijesas  :Smile:  sve pet! Zahtjev se predaje u Zg, mora biti napisan od mpo dr, i imati svu pratecu dokumentaciju.
Opa, i dalje je na snazi da ne odobravaju kompletan iznos. Na to budi spremna. Da li su vas ikada trazili biopsiju?! To mi je kamen spoticanja. Nama su svi nalazi i punkcija pokazali azoo no kad su trazili biopsiju da se utvrdi sa sigurnoscu odustali smo. Jos k tome, 1000€ ne pokriva ni 1/3 troskova.

Ivana, ne brini  :Smile:  vidimo te. Ako financijski mozete izgurati odraditi pretrage kod njih u klinikama, odlicno. Bilo je parova koji su iznajmljivali stanove i bili gore po mjesec i pol dana i u tom periodu bi obavili sve.

----------


## opa

> maritas, ne mijesas  sve pet! Zahtjev se predaje u zg, mora biti napisan od mpo dr, i imati svu pratecu dokumentaciju.
> Opa, i dalje je na snazi da ne odobravaju kompletan iznos. Na to budi spremna. Da li su vas ikada trazili biopsiju?! To mi je kamen spoticanja. Nama su svi nalazi i punkcija pokazali azoo no kad su trazili biopsiju da se utvrdi sa sigurnoscu odustali smo. Jos k tome, 1000€ ne pokriva ni 1/3 troskova.
> 
> Ivana, ne brini  vidimo te. Ako financijski mozete izgurati odraditi pretrage kod njih u klinikama, odlicno. Bilo je parova koji su iznajmljivali stanove i bili gore po mjesec i pol dana i u tom periodu bi obavili sve.


ne,nisu nam tražili biopsiju zadnja dva puta nadam se da neće ni sada

----------


## sos15

Cure ja još čekam odgovor iz Pronatal na moj E mail. Od Pfc i Pronatal iz C. Budojevica ni traga ni glasa. Čim dobijem odgovor od Marine pišem vam. Koliko se otprilike čeka na odgovor od klinika? Ja bih mogla najviše 5 dana uzeti slobodno. Nema šanse da provedem mjesec dana u Pragu.

----------


## Ziggy40

sos15..pretpostavljam da si iz Hr..meni se obicno javljala Mirna iz Pfc, ali ona je sada na go..pa se mozes javiti na email :puskarov@pragueivf.cz (Katarina Puskarov)

----------


## Mala88

Sos ja sam prekjuce pisala mail pa nisu odgovorili,jutros sam poslala ponovo i javila se marina. Ja se inace cujem sa Andrijanom ali ona je na godisni pa se jutros marina javila. Probaj poslati ponovo mail

----------


## Rominka

sos, jesi slala na repro@pronatalrepro.cz
sad ti oni svi kreću polako na godišnje. malo ste uboli nezahvalan tajming. tako da, sačekaj, pa pošalji opet za koji dan. javit će ti se netko.

----------


## sos15

Hvala Mala 88. Proslijedit ću  joj ponovo mail. Možda ga je negdje zagubila 
Ziggy40 hvala za mail. Probaću i Katarinu kontaktirati.  Nisam iz Hr, trenutno sam u Njemackoj, ali mislim da to ne igra neku ulogu. Pisala sam im preko sajta na našem jeziku.

----------


## mala-bebica

> Rominka, sori sto se mjesam, ali kad sam vidjela da u zg mogu bez problema kupiti lijekove za mpo na recept koji je na A4 formatu, a u puli su mi rekli da mi ne mogu naruciti jer recept nije mali bijeli papiric, mislim da je najpametnije, ako opa dobije pozitivno da predas zahtjev drito u zg (ako je dosad bilo predavanje zahtjeva u puli). Sretno


Ja opet imam iskustvo da sam si uvijek bez problema naručila lijekove bez recepta na A4 formatu.

----------


## Ivana72

> Ivana, ne brini  vidimo te. Ako financijski mozete izgurati odraditi pretrage kod njih u klinikama, odlicno. Bilo je parova koji su iznajmljivali stanove i bili gore po mjesec i pol dana i u tom periodu bi obavili sve.


 :Smile:  
Pokusat cu odraditi sto god mogu prije, ali vrlo je tesko s terminima i s poslom MM. A i dug boravak u Pragu mi je problem. Ali nema veze, samo da dobijem odgovore na mailove pa krecem.

----------


## Ziggy40

Ivana72, gdje zivis?

----------


## Ivana72

U Njemackoj, cini mi se slicna situacija kao sos15, jos se snalazim po pitanju doktora ovdje, toga sto mogu i ne mogu. Na sve cekam sto gladnih godina. Kad mi iz Praga odgovore pitat cu kaji ako mi nesto bude trebalo pojasniti.

----------


## Ženica75

Bok cure dolazim k sebi mada me ova vrucina u zgu ubija...od neg bete u pon. Ni traga mojoj mengi...kad bi sad trebala dobit nakon utrića?

----------


## sos15

Ivana 72,

mi smo u istoj situaciji. Srećom imamo ovdje cure koje su spremne pomoci. Kaji je bolje upucena,pa ćemo nju "koristiti" za pomoć oko njemačkih doktora. Juce i danas su u Češkoj državni praznici. Vjerovatno nam zato ne odgovaraju. Ja očekujem da bi sledece sedmice mogli imati više informacija.

----------


## Ziggy40

Sad moramo pratiti i njihove praznike   :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy40

Pojelo mi poruku...zenica75, ja obicno 3-4 dan dobijem..a neki tek 7

----------


## Ziggy40

Ne znam za njemacko zdravstvo..pa vam tu nazalost ne mogu pomoci..ali ako u necem drugom mogu samo pitajte

----------


## kaji

> Ivana 72,
> 
> mi smo u istoj situaciji. Srećom imamo ovdje cure koje su spremne pomoci. Kaji je bolje upucena,pa ćemo nju "koristiti" za pomoć oko njemačkih doktora. Juce i danas su u Češkoj državni praznici. Vjerovatno nam zato ne odgovaraju. Ja očekujem da bi sledece sedmice mogli imati više informacija.


 :grouphug:

----------


## kaji

> Bok cure dolazim k sebi mada me ova vrucina u zgu ubija...od neg bete u pon. Ni traga mojoj mengi...kad bi sad trebala dobit nakon utrića?


Zenice meni obicno peti dan krene brljaviti i onda krene pravo. Kod nekih brze a kod nekih sporije pada progesteron. I kod nas je vrucina za pop.....

----------


## elvi

> Bok cure dolazim k sebi mada me ova vrucina u zgu ubija...od neg bete u pon. Ni traga mojoj mengi...kad bi sad trebala dobit nakon utrića?


hej, ja dobila jučer i to poprilično bolnu i obilnu mengu...dakle u pon prestala uzimati terapiju i nakon 3 dana procurila

----------


## opa

Pozdrav cure,,evo me je poštar danas razveselio dobili smo pozitivno rješenje za postupak,,znači ljekove,putne troškove i 1000 eura pokriva hzzo,,a ostalih 2200 eura plaćamo mi sami u klinici kad dođemo na punkciju,,

ljekove ću dobiti u splitu i tamo ću najvjerovatnije ići i na folikulometriju,,pa eto nadam se da će ovaj put biti uspješna stimulacija.tj.da ćemo dobiti zrele i kvalitetne jaj.stanice za oplodnju,jer zadnji put nisu baš bile dobre,,ni oni sami neznaju zbog čeka je rezultat bio samo jedna zrela jajna stanica od 13 punktiranih folikula,

sad je vikend ispred nas,malo ćemo se kupati a od ponedjeljka krećemo sa prikupljanjem još zadnih nalaza i mi planiramo znači od sljedeć m krenuti sa stimulacijom pa eto ako koja bude u pragu  u pfc  početkom 8 mjeseca popit ćemo i kavicu

lp

----------


## kaji

> Pozdrav cure,,evo me je poštar danas razveselio dobili smo pozitivno rješenje za postupak,,znači ljekove,putne troškove i 1000 eura pokriva hzzo,,a ostalih 2200 eura plaćamo mi sami u klinici kad dođemo na punkciju,,
> 
> ljekove ću dobiti u splitu i tamo ću najvjerovatnije ići i na folikulometriju,,pa eto nadam se da će ovaj put biti uspješna stimulacija.tj.da ćemo dobiti zrele i kvalitetne jaj.stanice za oplodnju,jer zadnji put nisu baš bile dobre,,ni oni sami neznaju zbog čeka je rezultat bio samo jedna zrela jajna stanica od 13 punktiranih folikula,
> 
> sad je vikend ispred nas,malo ćemo se kupati a od ponedjeljka krećemo sa prikupljanjem još zadnih nalaza i mi planiramo znači od sljedeć m krenuti sa stimulacijom pa eto ako koja bude u pragu  u pfc  početkom 8 mjeseca popit ćemo i kavicu
> 
> lp


Super opa. Znaci druzenje u pragu

----------


## Ženica75

Elvi ja jos nista...sta ako ne dobijem u dogledno vrijeme...uh sve mi se poremetilo..

----------


## Ziggy40

Zenica75..ne brini dobit ces
Opa..ja sam ti od 6.8 u pfc, mislim da ce i kaji biti u 8 mj..pa ako se sretnemo..pijemo kavicu

----------


## Ivana72

> Pozdrav cure,,evo me je poštar danas razveselio dobili smo pozitivno rješenje za postupak,,znači ljekove,putne troškove i 1000 eura pokriva hzzo,,a ostalih 2200 eura plaćamo mi sami u klinici kad dođemo na punkciju,,
> lp


Super opa! Nek bude 8. mjesec uspjesan! 

sos15, skuzila sam da je kaji tu doktor  :Smile: 
kaji, hvala sto nam pomazes!

----------


## Rominka

Zenice, ja nisam dobila menstruaciju. Imala sam svega nekoliko sati tamnosmedje krvarenje, a jucer mi je gin rekla da cu ovulirati i da si to krvarenje uzmem ipak kao mestruacijsko. Poremeti se ciklus, posebice ako imas inace problema s hormonskom slikom. 

Opa, pa ti se i pakirati mozes. Zbilja mi je drago procitati da ste uspjeli dobiti rjesenje od zavoda. Mozda se i drugi ohrabre.

----------


## opa

Hvala vam drage nase...da da ja nisam tila odustati id hzzo i mojih/naših prava..i da treba ih zvati svakih deset dana i podsjecati tj.biti doslovno dosadan...ja sam cak navela u zahtjevu da mi je planirani postupak u 8 mjesecu pa eto bice su mi zbog toga pozurili rjesenje pa su ga u roku 2 mjeseca rješili

----------


## opa

Ziggi40...kaji ako se vidimo obavezna je kavica...ja ovaj put planiram povesti i svoju curicu tako da ce to biti baš ljepi odmor u Pragu

----------


## kaji

> Super opa! Nek bude 8. mjesec uspjesan! 
> 
> sos15, skuzila sam da je kaji tu doktor 
> kaji, hvala sto nam pomazes!


Ivana tu sam i rado cu pomoci gdje mogu

----------


## kaji

Htjela sam i srce da stavim ali nesto nece

----------


## Ziggy40

Opa...super..znaci imamo ljetni tulum u Pragu..curicu ste isto dobili ovim putem ili prirodna radinost

----------


## Mala88

Cure moje,imam pitanje: receno mi je da se obicno punkcije u pronatalu rade 13 dan donatorkinog ciklusa. E sad ako njen 13 dan pada da bude nedjelja,dali ce raditi tada ili ce odloziti za ponadjeljak,dali je neka imala iskustva sa tim?

----------


## kaji

> Cure moje,imam pitanje: receno mi je da se obicno punkcije u pronatalu rade 13 dan donatorkinog ciklusa. E sad ako njen 13 dan pada da bude nedjelja,dali ce raditi tada ili ce odloziti za ponadjeljak,dali je neka imala iskustva sa tim?


Mala koliko ja znam nedeljom PFC neradi. Ali ako tvojoj donorki folikuli budi za punkciju i nemogne se odgoditi za ponedeljak nevjerujem da bi oni riskirali da popucaju i sigurno bi punktirali i nedeljom. Nama je friski transfer bio na petak i bila je morula ( 96 sati ) a fet smo uvijek stimali na subote radi posla.

----------


## opa

> Opa...super..znaci imamo ljetni tulum u Pragu..curicu ste isto dobili ovim putem ili prirodna radinost


Curica je isto dobivena mpo..u pragu 2011 godine

----------


## Mala88

Hvala Kaji!  :Smile:  A dali neko zna dali estrofem i utrogestan kupujem kada odem tamo ili dobijamo od klinike?

----------


## Mala88

Ja sam u Pronatal pa ne znam kako to kod njih ide

----------


## Rominka

Mala, ne znam kakav ti je tocno protokol, ali pretpostavljam da s estrofemom pocinjes prvi/drugi dan. To i utrogestane ces dobivati od svog soc ginekologa. Nastimat ce nju oni, ne brini. Uhodane su to situacije.

----------


## Ziggy40

[QUOTE=opa;2993368]Curica je isto dobivena mpo..u pragu 2011 godine[/

Predivno❤️

----------


## Antonija Mia

pozdrav, evo upravo sam se prijavila...bila sam 14.06 po drugi put na fet transfer s doniranom js...9dn pozitivan test 13dn beta 536,9 a 15dn 900...i od tada sve krenulo nizbrdo...ne dupla se beta sad sam 25dn imala betu 5400...na uvz se vidi nepravilna GV i nedaju previse nade sutra ponavljam betu! kaj se dogodilo neznam...dali nakon toga bi trebala nekakve dodatne pretrge npraviti tipa trombofilij ili kaj jos...imam 45g..unaprijed  vam se zahvalujem...i da postupak je bio u PFC

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Mala koliko ja znam nedeljom PFC neradi. Ali ako tvojoj donorki folikuli budi za punkciju i nemogne se odgoditi za ponedeljak nevjerujem da bi oni riskirali da popucaju i sigurno bi punktirali i nedeljom. Nama je friski transfer bio na petak i bila je morula ( 96 sati ) a fet smo uvijek stimali na subote radi posla.


i meni su bile 2 morule fet....tebi je uspjelo?

----------


## Ziggy40

> pozdrav, evo upravo sam se prijavila...bila sam 14.06 po drugi put na fet transfer s doniranom js...9dn pozitivan test 13dn beta 536,9 a 15dn 900...i od tada sve krenulo nizbrdo...ne dupla se beta sad sam 25dn imala betu 5400...na uvz se vidi nepravilna GV i nedaju previse nade sutra ponavljam betu! kaj se dogodilo neznam...dali nakon toga bi trebala nekakve dodatne pretrge npraviti tipa trombofilij ili kaj jos...imam 45g..unaprijed  vam se zahvalujem...i da postupak je bio u PFC


Dobro nam dosla..jos brze otisla..nazalost tu imas puno razloga zasto je beta pocela padati..vidom da ti je 2 fet..kako je bilo u prijasnjim postupcima...dali si imala kada pozitivnu betu? Sto se tice same trombofilije, nije na odmet da napravis pretrage radi sigurnosti..Ja nazalost u svim svojim postupcima nikad nisam imala pozitivnu betu i na kraju sam na svoju ruku napravila pretrage, ispala je blaga mutacija ali su mi svejedno dali nmh, tako da sad u svom prvom pokusaju sa doniranom js idem sa heparinom

----------


## Ziggy40

Mala88..i estroferm i utrogestan ti ide na rp..pretpostavljam da je vise manje svugdje isti postupak, estroferm 2 dc, utrogestan kad je punkcija..a sto se tice samog punktiranja sigurna sam da nebi dopustili da propadnu js bez obzira ako padne na nedjelju

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Dobro nam dosla..jos brze otisla..nazalost tu imas puno razloga zasto je beta pocela padati..vidom da ti je 2 fet..kako je bilo u prijasnjim postupcima...dali si imala kada pozitivnu betu? Sto se tice same trombofilije, nije na odmet da napravis pretrage radi sigurnosti..Ja nazalost u svim svojim postupcima nikad nisam imala pozitivnu betu i na kraju sam na svoju ruku napravila pretrage, ispala je blaga mutacija ali su mi svejedno dali nmh, tako da sad u svom prvom pokusaju sa doniranom js idem sa heparinom


imam vec jednu prirodnu trudnocu i urednu...obzirom na moje god odlucili smo na donaciju...tomi je drugi transfer prvi je bio neuspjesan...zato pitam za tu pretragu ako sam imala urednu trudnocu dali je moguce da sam pozitivna(trombofilij) hvala

----------


## Antonija Mia

kod prvog transfera nisam nista ekstra i dodatno trazila a sad kod drugoga smo trazili embriogen i laser...ostali su mi 3 i zanima me kad mogu opet na fet transfer obzirom na betu i naravno  dali bu doslo do kiretaze ili bude se samo od sebe ocistilo :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Cure moje,imam pitanje: receno mi je da se obicno punkcije u pronatalu rade 13 dan donatorkinog ciklusa. E sad ako njen 13 dan pada da bude nedjelja,dali ce raditi tada ili ce odloziti za ponadjeljak,dali je neka imala iskustva sa tim?


punkcija donatorke se ne rade u toj klinici nego na drugo mjesto...tako da ako treba punktirati to rade i nedeljom...

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Hvala Kaji!  A dali neko zna dali estrofem i utrogestan kupujem kada odem tamo ili dobijamo od klinike?


svi lijekovi od utrogestan,estrofem.progesteron depo itd imate u ljekarnama tamo za kupiti u klinici vam ispise recept i placate u krunama...meni je bilo cak jeftinije nego kod nas..

----------


## Ziggy40

Antonija Mia..posto si vec imala urednu trudnocu, ne vjerujem da imas trombofiliju..nazalost zasto se sad ovo dogodilo to je tesko za reci..puno je razloga
Sto se tice sljedeceg feta ukoliko ti nece biti potrebna kiretaza vj da vec za 3 mj mozes ponovno..ali to ce ti najbolje reci ovi u Pfc
Saljem puse i zagrljaje

----------


## Ziggy40

Antonija Mia..koliko vas je kostalo ovo dodatno sto ste trazili

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonija Mia..posto si vec imala urednu trudnocu, ne vjerujem da imas trombofiliju..nazalost zasto se sad ovo dogodilo to je tesko za reci..puno je razloga
> Sto se tice sljedeceg feta ukoliko ti nece biti potrebna kiretaza vj da vec za 3 mj mozes ponovno..ali to ce ti najbolje reci ovi u Pfc
> Saljem puse i zagrljaje


upravo pitam...jer sam hospitalizirana u petrovoj i nasuprot mene lezi mlada zena koja je isto imala uspjesnu trudnocu zatim 2 spontana jedan sa 6tj a drugi 9tj...isla na tu pretragu koja je pozitivna i sad opet lezi radi trudnoce i pika se heparinom...pitala je dr razlog oni su rekli da je bila puka srece u prijasnjoj trudnoci...sve je to zbunjujuce

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonija Mia..koliko vas je kostalo ovo dodatno sto ste trazili


700 eura je transfer i ovo mi je izaslo 1'000....imate jos i embrioglue to je 200 eura dodatno...to je kao ljepilo da nebi plod lutalo i dolutao u jajovodu...ja nisam to uzela jer su mi jajovodi koma...jedna je lezala samnom i uzela je to platila je 1200 eura

----------


## Ziggy40

> upravo pitam...jer sam hospitalizirana u petrovoj i nasuprot mene lezi mlada zena koja je isto imala uspjesnu trudnocu zatim 2 spontana jedan sa 6tj a drugi 9tj...isla na tu pretragu koja je pozitivna i sad opet lezi radi trudnoce i pika se heparinom...pitala je dr razlog oni su rekli da je bila puka srece u prijasnjoj trudnoci...sve je to zbunjujuce


To je nazalost isto istina..pogotovo kad smo mlade organizam sve to lakse podnese..najbolje bi ti bilo ako mozes da si iskontroliras onda i mirna si..sve pretrage si mozes napraviti i na uputnicu

----------


## Ziggy40

Antonija Mia..a sto je embriogen..ja sam si narucila embrioglue..a laser mislis na ono sto kao opnu same morule zareze

----------


## Antonija Mia

> To je nazalost isto istina..pogotovo kad smo mlade organizam sve to lakse podnese..najbolje bi ti bilo ako mozes da si iskontroliras onda i mirna si..sve pretrage si mozes napraviti i na uputnicu


da budem kad zavrsi ova agonija...ali opet se potajno nadam da se bebac zbori i da ostane kod mame...sama dr na odijelu mi je rekla da su bile svakakve rane trudnoce i vec otpisane i koje su se odrzale....daj boze cudo  :Cekam:

----------


## Ziggy40

> da budem kad zavrsi ova agonija...ali opet se potajno nadam da se bebac zbori i da ostane kod mame...sama dr na odijelu mi je rekla da su bile svakakve rane trudnoce i vec otpisane i koje su se odrzale....daj boze cudo


Upravo tako...ali ako mozes pripomoci, zasto ne

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonija Mia..a sto je embriogen..ja sam si narucila embrioglue..a laser mislis na ono sto kao opnu same morule zareze


embriogen je ta neka otopina u kojoj bude embrio koje bi mi kao trebale imati u maternici kod prirodnog zaceca i sve skupa stim bude transfer...a laser obavezno po meni ga treba uraditi jer kod odmrzavanje opna oko embrio je tvrda...dali bude mogao izaci pitanje...pa mu olaksaju stanjivanjem jedan dio

----------


## Antonija Mia

> embriogen je ta neka otopina u kojoj bude embrio koje bi mi kao trebale imati u maternici kod prirodnog zaceca i sve skupa stim bude transfer...a laser obavezno po meni ga treba uraditi jer kod odmrzavanje opna oko embrio je tvrda...dali bude mogao izaci pitanje...pa mu olaksaju stanjivanjem jedan dio


a kaj se tice svega toga ne vrijedi sad ista narucivati...nego kad dojdete tamo kod embriologa i kad vam pojasni kakvi su onda mu velite sve sto zelite dodatno...i to je to

----------


## Ziggy40

> embriogen je ta neka otopina u kojoj bude embrio koje bi mi kao trebale imati u maternici kod prirodnog zaceca i sve skupa stim bude transfer...a laser obavezno po meni ga treba uraditi jer kod odmrzavanje opna oko embrio je tvrda...dali bude mogao izaci pitanje...pa mu olaksaju stanjivanjem jedan dio


Hvala ti..dali si trebala naruciti ranije taj embriogen ili imaju tamo?

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonija Mia..a sto je embriogen..ja sam si narucila embrioglue..a laser mislis na ono sto kao opnu same morule zareze


ja ti nisam imala svijezi transfer jer  sam taj ciklus imala ciste...pa mi je odgodeno ali sam morala doci u prahu kad i donatorka da muz daje svoj doprinos i da platimo cijelo ukupnu svotu...koliko si dobila js?

----------


## Ziggy40

> ja ti nisam imala svijezi transfer jer  sam taj ciklus imala ciste...pa mi je odgodeno ali sam morala doci u prahu kad i donatorka da muz daje svoj doprinos i da platimo cijelo ukupnu svotu...koliko si dobila js?


Jos nisam bila..6.8. krecem..punkcija bi trebala biti 7.8.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Hvala ti..dali si trebala naruciti ranije taj embriogen ili imaju tamo?


ne...nikakva narudzba...sve kad budes na razgovoru s embriolog i kad ti objasni kakvi su  i koliko su ostali zamrznuti...onda se izjasnis kaj sve hoces i od tamo ides na blagajni sve placati i zatim transfer

----------


## Ziggy40

> ne...nikakva narudzba...sve kad budes na razgovoru s embriolog i kad ti objasni kakvi su  i koliko su ostali zamrznuti...onda se izjasnis kaj sve hoces i od tamo ides na blagajni sve placati i zatim transfer


Super..hvala ti puno na info

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Jos nisam bila..6.8. krecem..punkcija bi trebala biti 7.8.


ma da...tako su ti rekli okvirni datum...meni su u 2 navrata odgadali dolazak...prvi je bio da je u poned pa nista...pa da donatorka dolazi u srijedu pa nista na kraju je punkcija bila u petak...dobili smo 8js jedna se prestala razvijati ostale su nam 7...i dosada svi su se uspjesno odmrzavali i prezivjeli....

----------


## Antonija Mia

> ma da...tako su ti rekli okvirni datum...meni su u 2 navrata odgadali dolazak...prvi je bio da je u poned pa nista...pa da donatorka dolazi u srijedu pa nista na kraju je punkcija bila u petak...dobili smo 8js jedna se prestala razvijati ostale su nam 7...i dosada svi su se uspjesno odmrzavali i prezivjeli....


ali tebi ne treba embriogen jer ga dobijes unutar cijene kod svijezeg  transfera...ja sam shvatila da ides ne fet....sorry

----------


## Inesz

> pozdrav, evo upravo sam se prijavila...bila sam 14.06 po drugi put na fet transfer s doniranom js...9dn pozitivan test 13dn beta 536,9 a 15dn 900...i od tada sve krenulo nizbrdo...ne dupla se beta sad sam 25dn imala betu 5400...na uvz se vidi nepravilna GV i nedaju previse nade sutra ponavljam betu! kaj se dogodilo neznam...dali nakon toga bi trebala nekakve dodatne pretrge npraviti tipa trombofilij ili kaj jos...imam 45g..unaprijed  vam se zahvalujem...i da postupak je bio u PFC


Antonia Mia, drži se. Je li bio transfer blastociste ili 3-dnevnog zametka? Vidjeli su samo gestacijsku vrećicu? Nema žumančane vrećice?

S obzirom na tvoje godine, ja bih tražila niskomolekularnu terapiju, barem da ti napišu na bijeli recept da možeš sama kupovati heparin ako ti već neće komisija odobriti. 
Inače, beta kad pređe vrijednost od 1000 IU dupla se sporije, ne svakih 48-73 sati. Tebi je sada važniji nalaz ultrazvuka. Sretno!

----------


## Ziggy40

> ma da...tako su ti rekli okvirni datum...meni su u 2 navrata odgadali dolazak...prvi je bio da je u poned pa nista...pa da donatorka dolazi u srijedu pa nista na kraju je punkcija bila u petak...dobili smo 8js jedna se prestala razvijati ostale su nam 7...i dosada svi su se uspjesno odmrzavali i prezivjeli....


Nadan se da mi nece odgadati jer sam kupila avionske karte..super znaci 8 komada..bravo

----------


## Mala88

Ziggy u istoj smo situaciji,i mi se nadamo nece biti odgadjanja jer smo kupili karte

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ziggy u istoj smo situaciji,i mi se nadamo nece biti odgadjanja jer smo kupili karte


Ja sam pitala i rekli su mi da ev jedan dan dva moze biti pomaknuto

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonia Mia, drži se. Je li bio transfer blastociste ili 3-dnevnog zametka? Vidjeli su samo gestacijsku vrećicu? Nema žumančane vrećice?
> 
> S obzirom na tvoje godine, ja bih tražila niskomolekularnu terapiju, barem da ti napišu na bijeli recept da možeš sama kupovati heparin ako ti već neće komisija odobriti. 
> Inače, beta kad pređe vrijednost od 1000 IU dupla se sporije, ne svakih 48-73 sati. Tebi je sada važniji nalaz ultrazvuka. Sretno!


mislis sad da se pocnem pikati s heparinom?? bila je 13dn 536 15dn 900 19dn 2100 21dn 3900  24dn 5400....sutra opet vadim!! samo gv i to nepravilnu danas sam 6tj+2...

----------


## kaji

> i meni su bile 2 morule fet....tebi je uspjelo?


AntonijaMia dobro nam dosla. Zao mi je da to prolazis i nadam se da ce sve biti ok. Meni je prva donacija uspijela ali sam nazalost imala MA u sedmoj nedelji. Sad u osmom mjesecu idemo opet.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> AntonijaMia dobro nam dosla. Zao mi je da to prolazis i nadam se da ce sve biti ok. Meni je prva donacija uspijela ali sam nazalost imala MA u sedmoj nedelji. Sad u osmom mjesecu idemo opet.


kaj to znaci MA?

----------


## kaji

> kaj to znaci MA?


Missed abort/ pobacaj

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Missed abort/ pobacaj


a beta ti se normalno duplala od pocetka? jesu ti rekli uzrok...dali si napravila dodatne neke pretrage...jesi bila na kiretazi ili se samo od sebe ocistilo?

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Nadan se da mi nece odgadati jer sam kupila avionske karte..super znaci 8 komada..bravo


a datum polaska stima...mozes cekati gore...a povratak mozes na aerodrom mjenjati uz naknadu ako treba!! kako ste se snasli za smjestaj? meni je bilo koma jer je tada bila ludnica od turista do maturanata...šupa od hotela za 50 eura...a prvi put smo si uzeli privat apartman blizu klinike...

----------


## Ziggy40

> a datum polaska stima...mozes cekati gore...a povratak mozes na aerodrom mjenjati uz naknadu ako treba!! kako ste se snasli za smjestaj? meni je bilo koma jer je tada bila ludnica od turista do maturanata...šupa od hotela za 50 eura...a prvi put smo si uzeli privat apartman blizu klinike...


Uzela sam si flexy za povratak racunajuci ako trebam dan dva produziti da mjenjam..uspjela sam navi u onom clarion congres hotel smjestaj..za 67 eura sa doruckom.. ma lidnica je i meni sad u 8 mj, jedva sam uspjela dobiti sobu..
Nadam se da necu trebati mjenjati nista previse..

----------


## Ziggy40

Cure da vas pitam..iako mi to bas i nije vazno, ali eto..dali oni kad ides na donaciju, donorku biraju po nekim nasim crtama biraju, tipa visina, boja ociju, kose

----------


## Rominka

Ziggy, uskladjuju i fizicki izgled i krvnu grupu.

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ziggy, uskladjuju i fizicki izgled i krvnu grupu.


Hvala ti..

----------


## kaji

> a beta ti se normalno duplala od pocetka? jesu ti rekli uzrok...dali si napravila dodatne neke pretrage...jesi bila na kiretazi ili se samo od sebe ocistilo?


Jeste normalno se duplala. Nije mi trebala kiretaza. Poslije jednog pobacaja ovdje ne salju na dodatne pretrage. Samo ako se nedaj boze vise puta dogodi. Uzrok se tesko pronalazi tako rano. Najcesci uzrok pobacaja je genetski poremecaj tj.kromosomska greska embrija

----------


## kaji

> Ziggy, uskladjuju i fizicki izgled i krvnu grupu.


Rominka kako si ti? Jesi isla na kontrolu radi ciklusa? Meni su danas javili opis donorke

----------


## Ziggy40

Super kaji..kad su ti rekli da dodes?

----------


## Inesz

> mislis sad da se pocnem pikati s heparinom?? bila je 13dn 536 15dn 900 19dn 2100 21dn 3900  24dn 5400....sutra opet vadim!! samo gv i to nepravilnu danas sam 6tj+2...


draga, kad imaš drugi UZ? radi lošeg nalaza ultrazvuka, sada i nema baš smisla za heparin...  :Sad:  no, pričekaj sljedeći ultrazvuk...
ali svakako bih se konzultirala s liječnicima u češkoj za novi FET i heparin, i ostalu terapiju koju u češkoj daju.

sretno!

----------


## kaji

> Super kaji..kad su ti rekli da dodes?


Rekla mi je da bi dobro bilo da me pomjeri za jednu sedmicu dalje jer su guzve prvu sedmicu kad se sonja vrati sa godisnjeg ( vise od 30 transfera

----------


## kaji

Opet mi je pola poruke nestalo. Uglavnom izmedju 18. i 20.8 mi je transfer

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka kako si ti? Jesi isla na kontrolu radi ciklusa? Meni su danas javili opis donorke


Bila na uzv i sve je ok. Cekam m i nadam se da ce doci normalno, po ps, i onda u 8 mj kontrola hormona i stitnjace. I ako sve bude po planu u 9 mj se spremamo za novi FET.

vidim da bi te pomjerili za tjedan dana. Iskreno, bolje ti je. Najgore je nakon god kad im je guzva.

----------


## kaji

Ziggy ako mognes gledaj da te neuhvati taj prvi udarni vikend jer klinika nije bas velika i kad su guzve nakon 10 min poslije transfera dodje sestra cehinja i kaze "finish" i da se dignes. Ja sam na to poludila jedanput zato me sad pomjerila. Nedaj se za..... za svoje pare i lezi bar pola sata ili cak sat ako mjehur mogne izdrzati. Jos koza jednostavno mi dekicu maknula, uff kako sam je spicila na tri jezika  :Trči:

----------


## kaji

> Bila na uzv i sve je ok. Cekam m i nadam se da ce doci normalno, po ps, i onda u 8 mj kontrola hormona i stitnjace. I ako sve bude po planu u 9 mj se spremamo za novi FET.
> 
> vidim da bi te pomjerili za tjedan dana. Iskreno, bolje ti je. Najgore je nakon god kad im je guzva.


Super draga sad ce to proletiti. I meni je drago da su me pomjerili. Par dana mi nista neznaci kad vec ovoliko cekamo

----------


## Ziggy40

Meni su vec u 5 mj rekli za 6.8. Iskreno vec sam nestrpljiva da jedva cekam a malo mi i tesko pomjerati radi go..ali necu se ja tako lako dati..kad osjetim da sam spremna ja cu se dignuti..istina za svoje novce i sto sve prolazimo nesmijemo se dati tako lako

----------


## Antonija Mia

> draga, kad imaš drugi UZ? radi lošeg nalaza ultrazvuka, sada i nema baš smisla za heparin...  no, pričekaj sljedeći ultrazvuk...
> ali svakako bih se konzultirala s liječnicima u češkoj za novi FET i heparin, i ostalu terapiju koju u češkoj daju.
> 
> sretno!


danas vadila ponovo betu i cekam nalaze...ako se povecala budem si kupila fragmin 2500 bez recepta!! nemoze mi skoditi....ova koja me pogledala u petrovoj na uvz je neka lijeva i sve se zale na nju...pem privatniku u petak na uvz...necu odustati idem do kraja...mozda se cudo dogodi :Smile:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> danas vadila ponovo betu i cekam nalaze...ako se povecala budem si kupila fragmin 2500 bez recepta!! nemoze mi skoditi....ova koja me pogledala u petrovoj na uvz je neka lijeva i sve se zale na nju...pem privatniku u petak na uvz...necu odustati idem do kraja...mozda se cudo dogodi


evo stigla beta 10310...prije 2 dana je bila 5400...i kaj sad??

----------


## Ziggy40

Draga moja mozda je to cudo....a kakav je uzv...zahtjevaj da te netko drugi pogleda,sad bi se vec trebali i otkucaji cuti ako sam dobro izracunala

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Draga moja mozda je to cudo....a kakav je uzv...zahtjevaj da te netko drugi pogleda,sad bi se vec trebali i otkucaji cuti ako sam dobro izracunala


nista ne kuzim...skroz sam zbunjjena eto...sad sam javila na odjelu i cestitala mi...uvz je u petak...mozda u startu sam imala neku lijenu betu...iskreno nista mi nije jasno...jer su me otpustili s bolnice radi bete kao raste ali nije to to...i kao petak ako ide i tako dalje onda kiretaza nakon uvz...

----------


## Ziggy40

Dali si u mogucnosti napraviti si privatno uzv..iskreno ja nebi imala zivaca cekati do petka...znam da si nesto govorila da je ma uzv nepravilno

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Dali si u mogucnosti napraviti si privatno uzv..iskreno ja nebi imala zivaca cekati do petka...znam da si nesto govorila da je ma uzv nepravilno


ici cu da privat...u suncu! tamo sam sve pretrage radila za prague...jer da ides po drzavnim bolnicama onda prije docekas mirovinu...uzas

----------


## Ziggy40

To vjerujem...draga moja zelim ti da se sada nastavi samo duplati i da sve bude u redu..javi nalaz

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Meni su vec u 5 mj rekli za 6.8. Iskreno vec sam nestrpljiva da jedva cekam a malo mi i tesko pomjerati radi go..ali necu se ja tako lako dati..kad osjetim da sam spremna ja cu se dignuti..istina za svoje novce i sto sve prolazimo nesmijemo se dati tako lako


zene su isle van iz klinike 10mn nakon transfera jer su takav let imale i primilo se....taj nulti dan ti nista ne znaci...ides s klinike u hotelu pa tam lezis do mile  volje!! ja sam lezala 30 mn i pitala sam dali mogu ici...i primilo se..jos sam cekala ispred klinike taxist  sime sigurno sat vremena jer je vozio jednu zenu na aerodrom...i nisam otisla odma u sobu nego smo jos presli na pizzu kod makedonca...i u 23h smo imali bus za doma...sjedila  11 sati u busu...e kad sam dosla doma tu sam bas mirovala 4 dana i to je to...

----------


## Ziggy40

Hahahhaha..pizza je bila dobitna kombinacija

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Hahahhaha..pizza je bila dobitna kombinacija


 :pivo:  i pivica nakon toga...mmmm prava ceska piva

----------


## Ziggy40

> i pivica nakon toga...mmmm prava ceska piva


E pivica je sigurno priljepila malu mrvicu

----------


## maritas

Mi možeš obasniti zasto je kasnije bitno mirovati?
Meni rekli obrnuto.Tolko informacija na sve strane da ako uhvatim i bocu vode koju hladim u frizideru imam griznju savijesti, a i kad lezim stalno mislim da ti nije ok za protok krvi.
P.s. čitam ovu temu jer mi se svidja da u pragu koriste nove metode, pa mislim da ako ne uspijem u rh, da cu tamo slijedeci put

----------


## Ženica75

Antonija sigurno j dr. J ili Š.  meni se petrova gadi do boli...jeste vidili koja peticija kruzi po f...odi privatno...nema sanse da imad vise krocim u tu bolnicu to je b. za otpis.mm

----------


## Ženica75

Cure nakon neg.bete (svjezi ET) u pon.3.7. popijenog estrofema  i vag.utrića ujutro pa stop sa svime....evo dobila vjesticu 7.7. znaci nakon 4 dana skolski bas...
1. Ma zanima me onak jel vi koje ste kao ja presle 42. ista dobivate od soc.ginekologa na recept kod pripreme za ET/FET?
2. Koji su vam bili protokoli za FET?
3. Nasla sam super tekst tj. Dilomski o implantaciji ukucjate Petra Vukovic diplomski rad...
Kad se sjetim da mi je najvise moja endokrinologica  i hormone i (trombofilije sve moguce nalaze) pomogla umjesto svih ginekolga od Petrove na dalje dode mi da ih sve zadavim...

----------


## Ženica75

Jos jedna stvar nemojte si zacrtati unaprijed embriogen i embriogle bez konzultacije se dr. Embriologom jer nije receno da ce funkcionirat pa si lijepo ustedite novceke...jer eto ja sam inzistirala pa nista od toga...to je samo pomocno sredstvo ako sve ostalo funkcionira...pusek cure

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonija sigurno j dr. J ili Š.  meni se petrova gadi do boli...jeste vidili koja peticija kruzi po f...odi privatno...nema sanse da imad vise krocim u tu bolnicu to je b. za otpis.mm


dr jurkovic?

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Jos jedna stvar nemojte si zacrtati unaprijed embriogen i embriogle bez konzultacije se dr. Embriologom jer nije receno da ce funkcionirat pa si lijepo ustedite novceke...jer eto ja sam inzistirala pa nista od toga...to je samo pomocno sredstvo ako sve ostalo funkcionira...pusek cure


ja sam predhodni fet transfer obavila bez icega...beta 0a sad sam i laser i embriogen iprimilo se...e sad dali to pospjesuje ili ne :Undecided:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Mi možeš obasniti zasto je kasnije bitno mirovati?
> Meni rekli obrnuto.Tolko informacija na sve strane da ako uhvatim i bocu vode koju hladim u frizideru imam griznju savijesti, a i kad lezim stalno mislim da ti nije ok za protok krvi.
> P.s. čitam ovu temu jer mi se svidja da u pragu koriste nove metode, pa mislim da ako ne uspijem u rh, da cu tamo slijedeci put


mirovati...ne biti  prikovana za postelj!!! znaci nisam usisavala,nisam ves vadila,nisam tesko dizala...bas sam odmarala full...a  svaki dan sam slagala rucak...pa opet u polulezecem polozaj...

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Cure nakon neg.bete (svjezi ET) u pon.3.7. popijenog estrofema  i vag.utrića ujutro pa stop sa svime....evo dobila vjesticu 7.7. znaci nakon 4 dana skolski bas...
> 1. Ma zanima me onak jel vi koje ste kao ja presle 42. ista dobivate od soc.ginekologa na recept kod pripreme za ET/FET?
> 2. Koji su vam bili protokoli za FET?
> 3. Nasla sam super tekst tj. Dilomski o implantaciji ukucjate Petra Vukovic diplomski rad...
> Kad se sjetim da mi je najvise moja endokrinologica  i hormone i (trombofilije sve moguce nalaze) pomogla umjesto svih ginekolga od Petrove na dalje dode mi da ih sve zadavim...


ja imam 45...sve dobijem na recept...osim estradot flastere to moram nadoplatiti 13kn...i da ovaj put sam si nabavila progesteron depo 250mg al to si kupim sama

----------


## kaji

> zene su isle van iz klinike 10mn nakon transfera jer su takav let imale i primilo se....taj nulti dan ti nista ne znaci...ides s klinike u hotelu pa tam lezis do mile  volje!! ja sam lezala 30 mn i pitala sam dali mogu ici...i primilo se..jos sam cekala ispred klinike taxist  sime sigurno sat vremena jer je vozio jednu zenu na aerodrom...i nisam otisla odma u sobu nego smo jos presli na pizzu kod makedonca...i u 23h smo imali bus za doma...sjedila  11 sati u busu...e kad sam dosla doma tu sam bas mirovala 4 dana i to je to...


Neradi se o tome nego da svako za sebe odluci i nema pravo niko da me tjera a taj nulti dan je vazan i te kako i nije istina da nista ne znaci

----------


## Ziggy40

Sto se tice mirovanja..nijedan mi nikad nije savjetovao potpuno mirovanje niti nulti dan niti sljedece..uvijek je bilo ne dizati nista tesko i ne raditi pregibe u podrucju trbuha..setnjica dopustena..mislim da je bitno nista forsirati

----------


## Ziggy40

Cure kako ste placale u Pfc sa eurima ili krunama

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Cure kako ste placale u Pfc sa eurima ili krunama


mi smo u eurima kes....

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Cure nakon neg.bete (svjezi ET) u pon.3.7. popijenog estrofema  i vag.utrića ujutro pa stop sa svime....evo dobila vjesticu 7.7. znaci nakon 4 dana skolski bas...
> 1. Ma zanima me onak jel vi koje ste kao ja presle 42. ista dobivate od soc.ginekologa na recept kod pripreme za ET/FET?
> 2. Koji su vam bili protokoli za FET?
> 3. Nasla sam super tekst tj. Dilomski o implantaciji ukucjate Petra Vukovic diplomski rad...
> Kad se sjetim da mi je najvise moja endokrinologica  i hormone i (trombofilije sve moguce nalaze) pomogla umjesto svih ginekolga od Petrove na dalje dode mi da ih sve zadavim...


od prvo dana ciklusa na estrofem,decortin,folacin,aspirin...obzirom da su mi bile morule onda 4 dana prije transfer pocela s utrogestanom...i to je to

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Neradi se o tome nego da svako za sebe odluci i nema pravo niko da me tjera a taj nulti dan je vazan i te kako i nije istina da nista ne znaci


u kojoj klinici ides u prag?

----------


## Rominka

> Cure kako ste placale u Pfc sa eurima ili krunama



Koliko znam, kao stranac u Ceskoj moras placati eurima. Oni nisu u mogucnosti izdati ti racun u krunama. Mozes platiti karticom, a ako si u Zg banci onda nemas naknada na karticno placanje.

----------


## Rominka

> Neradi se o tome nego da svako za sebe odluci i nema pravo niko da me tjera a taj nulti dan je vazan i te kako i nije istina da nista ne znaci


To koliko mirovanje na taj dan transfera znaci, nije pravilo. Ja nisam nikad strogo mirovala, jer inace nisam tip koji to moze i znam, sigurna sam, da meni mirovanje napravi vecu skodu nego korist. To je individualno. Nisam trcala maraton, nisam hodala deset km, ali da sam od klinike do app prohodala, jesam. Da smo otisli u setnju, jesmo. Isli smo i na veceru, i hodala sam po stepenicama. I ovaj put je uspjelo. Ne mozes Kaji tako kategoricki tvrditi da je taj nulti dan toliko vazan. Na kraju krajeva, u potpomognutoj mogu sve do onog trena kad transferiraju. Tada sve ostaje na embriju. Treba naci mjeru, svatko za sebe. Ako si pratila moju pricu iz ovog postupka, mogla si primijetiti da su meni savjetovali mirovanje. Mirne duse ih nisam poslusala. Jer sam osjecala da mi setnje odgovaraju, da mi noge ne trnu, da mi je cirkulacija bolja. I kao sto rekoh, dogodila se biokemijska.

----------


## kaji

> To koliko mirovanje na taj dan transfera znaci, nije pravilo. Ja nisam nikad strogo mirovala, jer inace nisam tip koji to moze i znam, sigurna sam, da meni mirovanje napravi vecu skodu nego korist. To je individualno. Nisam trcala maraton, nisam hodala deset km, ali da sam od klinike do app prohodala, jesam. Da smo otisli u setnju, jesmo. Isli smo i na veceru, i hodala sam po stepenicama. I ovaj put je uspjelo. Ne mozes Kaji tako kategoricki tvrditi da je taj nulti dan toliko vazan. Na kraju krajeva, u potpomognutoj mogu sve do onog trena kad transferiraju. Tada sve ostaje na embriju. Treba naci mjeru, svatko za sebe. Ako si pratila moju pricu iz ovog postupka, mogla si primijetiti da su meni savjetovali mirovanje. Mirne duse ih nisam poslusala. Jer sam osjecala da mi setnje odgovaraju, da mi noge ne trnu, da mi je cirkulacija bolja. I kao sto rekoh, dogodila se biokemijska.


Ja isto radim i nemirujem, maraton inace netrcim pa ni poslije transfera. To svako za sebe mora odluciti. Ja dam sve od sebe a ostalo je sto se kaze u bozijim rukama. Prva tri dana je vrijeme implantacije ( kod morule i blaste ) i tada se odlucije sve ili nista. Ako neko misli da to nije vazno isto akceptiram. Ja sam samo rekla svoje misljenje i stojim iza toga.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> To koliko mirovanje na taj dan transfera znaci, nije pravilo. Ja nisam nikad strogo mirovala, jer inace nisam tip koji to moze i znam, sigurna sam, da meni mirovanje napravi vecu skodu nego korist. To je individualno. Nisam trcala maraton, nisam hodala deset km, ali da sam od klinike do app prohodala, jesam. Da smo otisli u setnju, jesmo. Isli smo i na veceru, i hodala sam po stepenicama. I ovaj put je uspjelo. Ne mozes Kaji tako kategoricki tvrditi da je taj nulti dan toliko vazan. Na kraju krajeva, u potpomognutoj mogu sve do onog trena kad transferiraju. Tada sve ostaje na embriju. Treba naci mjeru, svatko za sebe. Ako si pratila moju pricu iz ovog postupka, mogla si primijetiti da su meni savjetovali mirovanje. Mirne duse ih nisam poslusala. Jer sam osjecala da mi setnje odgovaraju, da mi noge ne trnu, da mi je cirkulacija bolja. I kao sto rekoh, dogodila se biokemijska.


tako smo i mi u prvom mj smo isli na fet i lezala sam kod nji vise sat vremena...jedino kaj sam pjesacila 5 mn do stana i zatim 3 dan sam mirovala i presli doma...beta 0 sad kad smo ponovo bili pol sata sam lezala i ostatak nisam...presli smo jesti od restorana do hotela ima sigurno 15mn hoda...pa presli do lidla da si kupimo za put...lezala 3 sata u hotelu i zatim na bus 11 sati voznje...i eto beta pozitivna...mislim da implatacija i uspjeh nema veze s mirovanjem

----------


## Ziggy40

Kako bi ja znala reci vazan je dobar embrij i j....sreca....a sve ostalo radimo individualno kako se tko osjeca da je spreman

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Cure moje,imam pitanje: receno mi je da se obicno punkcije u pronatalu rade 13 dan donatorkinog ciklusa. E sad ako njen 13 dan pada da bude nedjelja,dali ce raditi tada ili ce odloziti za ponadjeljak,dali je neka imala iskustva sa tim?


za pronatal nemam pojma ...aza PFC znam da rade jer punkcija donatorke se ne rade u novoj klinici nek di su bili prije iselenje...sigurno ce se netko javiti iz pronatala

----------


## Ženica75

Cure moja soc. ginekologica meni ne zeli prepisati utrogesran, esteofem i decorton ja sam to sama placala ..jer sam na vrsila 42.e sad ja sam njoj objasnila da ja odem na ivf s doniranom js i tih postupaka nema kid nas ali da ni ti lijekovi trebaju za pripremu?!wtf!?nijw mi htjrla dati niti za betu pa sam joj ja rekla a sta da sam prirodno ostala...pa mi je dala...al je rekla kad odtanem trudna da ce mi dati?!!? Kako sad antonija moze ima 45 ja ne migu...ima li jos koja je presla 42.?!zovem klovicevu pravnu sluzbu ne javljaju se...

----------


## Ziggy40

Ja sam u 40 i meni redovito sve da na recept..trazi da ti napismeno to napise da ne zeli izdati i potpise..ili mjenjaj gin

----------


## Ženica75

Ti imas 40 pa toje je sve free...ali po zakonu o umjetnoj opodnji hzzo pokriva lijekove za ivf do 42. Godine to znaci da se do 42.mozes lijeciti po bolnicama besplatno nakon toga mozes nastaviti privatno ili u tim istim bolnicama placas kao da ides privatno...ali ovdje se ne radi o klasicnim lijekovima za ivf vec za pripremu za fet s doniranim js koje nema u HR...utrog.,estrofem i decortin?! Antonija tebi tvoja gin.normalno izdaje recepte?

----------


## maritas

Ako netko sluzbeno uputi pitanje, mene isto zanima da li sluzbeno duzni dati ako ides privatno? Bez obzira na ispucane besplatne postupke.
Bilo bi i fer da bar onima koji nisu ispucali stimulacije u rh, daju i lijekove za stimulaciju ili refund

----------


## Inesz

> Ti imas 40 pa toje je sve free...ali po zakonu o umjetnoj opodnji hzzo pokriva lijekove za ivf do 42. Godine to znaci da se do 42.mozes lijeciti po bolnicama besplatno nakon toga mozes nastaviti privatno ili u tim istim bolnicama placas kao da ides privatno...ali ovdje se ne radi o klasicnim lijekovima za ivf vec za pripremu za fet s doniranim js koje nema u HR...utrog.,estrofem i decortin?! Antonija tebi tvoja gin.normalno izdaje recepte?


reci svojoj ginekolgici da si se raspitala o svojim pravima, i da ćeš, ako ti uskrati lijekove, morati napisati pismenu prijavu ministarstvu i hzzo-u

inače, zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji, kaže ovako:
"(4) Pravo na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje ima žena *u pravilu do navršene 42. godine života. Liječnik koji provodi postupak medicinski pomognute oplodnje, iz osobito opravdanih zdravstvenih razloga može omogućiti pravo na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju i ženi nakon navršene 42. godine života."*

----------


## pak

> To koliko mirovanje na taj dan transfera znaci, nije pravilo. Ja nisam nikad strogo mirovala, jer inace nisam tip koji to moze i znam, sigurna sam, da meni mirovanje napravi vecu skodu nego korist. To je individualno. Nisam trcala maraton, nisam hodala deset km, ali da sam od klinike do app prohodala, jesam. Da smo otisli u setnju, jesmo. Isli smo i na veceru, i hodala sam po stepenicama. I ovaj put je uspjelo. Ne mozes Kaji tako kategoricki tvrditi da je taj nulti dan toliko vazan. Na kraju krajeva, u potpomognutoj mogu sve do onog trena kad transferiraju. Tada sve ostaje na embriju. Treba naci mjeru, svatko za sebe. Ako si pratila moju pricu iz ovog postupka, mogla si primijetiti da su meni savjetovali mirovanje. Mirne duse ih nisam poslusala. Jer sam osjecala da mi setnje odgovaraju, da mi noge ne trnu, da mi je cirkulacija bolja. I kao sto rekoh, dogodila se biokemijska.


Evo slažem se sa tobom.Ja sam u Španjolskoj istog trena nakon transfera odsetala dalje. Nema tamo ležanja ni sekunde. Mogla sam isti dan i letjeti doma da se tako potrefilo, sve u dogovoru sa dr. U brošuri koju sam dobila o ponašanju nakon ETA piše nastaviti normalne dnevne aktivnosti  osim dizanja teških stvari, trčanja, aerobika čak nije zabranjeno ni kupanje u moru. Popiskila sam plus 4dnt, uhvatile su se obadvije blastice. 
Mislim da možemo mi i na glavi dubiti, ako su embriji dobri oni će se ugnijezditi ako nisu nema tu pomoći

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Cure moja soc. ginekologica meni ne zeli prepisati utrogesran, esteofem i decorton ja sam to sama placala ..jer sam na vrsila 42.e sad ja sam njoj objasnila da ja odem na ivf s doniranom js i tih postupaka nema kid nas ali da ni ti lijekovi trebaju za pripremu?!wtf!?nijw mi htjrla dati niti za betu pa sam joj ja rekla a sta da sam prirodno ostala...pa mi je dala...al je rekla kad odtanem trudna da ce mi dati?!!? Kako sad antonija moze ima 45 ja ne migu...ima li jos koja je presla 42.?!zovem klovicevu pravnu sluzbu ne javljaju se...


nemam ti kaj lagati...isprintala sam mail s pragua i donesla svom ginekologu..da vidi kaj mi sve treba...on je to unesao s misem u moj karton i to je to...cak  kad sam bris radila za prague sad drugi put za fet naplatio mi je 60kn...da bi me sestra zvala da mi vracaju novce jer kao da je bezplatno iako idem u drugu državu

----------


## Ziggy40

zenica75..MIslim da bi ti trebao bez obzira na tvoje godine dati te ljekove na recept, jer se to ne daje samo kod mpo..dakle mislim da je ipak rijec o tome da ne zeli

----------


## Ziggy40

*pak*..oprosti sto te ovako pitam..vidim da ste isli u spanjolsku..postoji neki razlog, dali ste pokusavali i negdje drugdje (ako je bila donirana js) ili si isla sa svojim
i da cestittttttttaaaaaammmm na veliko

----------


## Ziggy40

Antonija Mia..ti sutra ides na uzv?

----------


## sos15

Evo da se i ja javim sa novostima. Dobila sam odgovore od obe klinike. Nakon toga znala sam još manje nego prije. Nije se bilo lako odluciti gdje ici. Iz Pfc su mi se javili i nas i njemački koordinator. Ljubazni oboje,odgovorili na sva moja pitanja i više od toga. Prvi dojam je bio: kod njih želim pokusati. Onda hladan tus: kod njih ne mogu odraditi potrebne nalaze

----------


## sos15

I opet mi skrati poruku, a ja roman ispisala. Iz Pronatal su se tako je javili,ljubazni,ali malo škrtiji na odgovorima. Ipak smo se zbog nalaza odlučili za Pronatal i idemo u Avgustu na konsultacije i po lijekove. U oktobru krecemo sa postupkom. Prije ne možemo zbog posla.
Sad me interesu je da li ja nešto pogrešno računam ili će me postupak sa lijekovima koštati oko 4500 €? To bez puta i smještaja.

----------


## Ziggy40

Sos15..ides sa doniranom js?

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Sos15..ides sa doniranom js?


ne...jer moj je rekao da tamo vise ne krocim...sutra idem u suncu privat!! a danas sam ponovila betu pa sad cekamooooo....

----------


## Ziggy40

Antonija Mia...javi beticu velikuuu

----------


## Antonija Mia

> I opet mi skrati poruku, a ja roman ispisala. Iz Pronatal su se tako je javili,ljubazni,ali malo škrtiji na odgovorima. Ipak smo se zbog nalaza odlučili za Pronatal i idemo u Avgustu na konsultacije i po lijekove. U oktobru krecemo sa postupkom. Prije ne možemo zbog posla.
> Sad me interesu je da li ja nešto pogrešno računam ili će me postupak sa lijekovima koštati oko 4500 €? To bez puta i smještaja.


neznam tocno...ali ono sto znam je da nemaju za sve eu zemlje jednake tarife...kao za nas ex-ju je najeftinije...trebate ih pitati koliko dojde postupak...a za hormone kaj ih nemate pravo kod sebe dobiti?? kak su i nek nase zene imale  jedan dio priznati trosak preko hzzo..

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Evo da se i ja javim sa novostima. Dobila sam odgovore od obe klinike. Nakon toga znala sam još manje nego prije. Nije se bilo lako odluciti gdje ici. Iz Pfc su mi se javili i nas i njemački koordinator. Ljubazni oboje,odgovorili na sva moja pitanja i više od toga. Prvi dojam je bio: kod njih želim pokusati. Onda hladan tus: kod njih ne mogu odraditi potrebne nalaze


ne kuzim...koje nalaze bi kod nji radili?? mi smo sve svoje nalaze radili kod sebe...osim za spolne bolesti iako ga je muz radio u zg morao ga je ponavljati kad je predao ejakulat...jer po njihovom zakonom ne smije biti stariji od 4 dana

----------


## Rominka

> I opet mi skrati poruku, a ja roman ispisala. Iz Pronatal su se tako je javili,ljubazni,ali malo škrtiji na odgovorima. Ipak smo se zbog nalaza odlučili za Pronatal i idemo u Avgustu na konsultacije i po lijekove. U oktobru krecemo sa postupkom. Prije ne možemo zbog posla.
> Sad me interesu je da li ja nešto pogrešno računam ili će me postupak sa lijekovima koštati oko 4500 €? To bez puta i smještaja.



Draga Sos, to ti je cijena s lijekovima. To je ona velika razlika izmedju PFC-a i Pronatala. Pronatal inzistira na dva dolaska. Prvi koji obuhvaca konzultacije, razgovor, pregled (2 dc), i dogovor oko protokola te davanje lijekova za isti. Zatim, dolazak u postupka kad se dogovorite. U koji Pronatal idete?  Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonija Mia...javi beticu velikuuu


nadam se!! reci mi vi sami sve placate ili vam hzzo nesto refundira?? ispucali ste sve postupke u hr?

----------


## Ziggy40

> nadam se!! reci mi vi sami sve placate ili vam hzzo nesto refundira?? ispucali ste sve postupke u hr?


Sve sami placamo..tu sam napravila sve pretrage na hzzo, a tamo smo o svom trosku

----------


## pak

> *pak*..oprosti sto te ovako pitam..vidim da ste isli u spanjolsku..postoji neki razlog, dali ste pokusavali i negdje drugdje (ako je bila donirana js) ili si isla sa svojim
> i da cestittttttttaaaaaammmm na veliko


Da mi smo bili sa doniranim j.s i sjemenom   u Španjolskoj. 
Češka nam je bila prvi izbor zbog financija ali smo ipak otišli u Španjolsku  iz razloga jer imam tamo obitelj i spojili smo ugodno sa korisnim i na glasu su kao jedni od jačih klinika. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ziggy40

> Da mi smo bili sa doniranim j.s i sjemenom   u Španjolskoj. 
> Češka nam je bila prvi izbor zbog financija ali smo ipak otišli u Španjolsku  iz razloga jer imam tamo obitelj i spojili smo ugodno sa korisnim i na glasu su kao jedni od jačih klinika. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


I nakon toliko postupaka i godina uspjeli iz prve...predivno

----------


## Antonija Mia

ziggi...zake idete na donaciju?? problem je??

----------


## Ziggy40

> ziggi...zake idete na donaciju?? problem je??


Ja sam low responder, a nazalost mi je i kvaliteta losa..jednostavno nemam snage vise toliko iscrpljivati sebe sa jakim dozama hormona, dobijem uvijek 1 js..koja je prvih 3 dana super a onda se jednostavno prestane razvijati  :Sad:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Ja sam low responder, a nazalost mi je i kvaliteta losa..jednostavno nemam snage vise toliko iscrpljivati sebe sa jakim dozama hormona, dobijem uvijek 1 js..koja je prvih 3 dana super a onda se jednostavno prestane razvijati


potpuna ista situacija kod mene...bila  sam  kod lucingera pokusali i nula...doslo do transfera a beta 0...on nas je uputio na donaciju...pronatal ili pfc...poslali smo mailove a od pronatal nikad nismo odg dobili stoga se odlucili za dr lazarovsku skojom smo jako zadovoljni...i nismo pogrijesili!! iako su obe klinike kvalitetne i kompetentne u tom poslu.

----------


## Ziggy40

Ja sam isto tako pokusavala kod nas u vinogradskoj i u Mariboru..nazalost nista..vec su mi i prije rekli da su mi sanse male ali htjela sam pokusati..kad sam zadnji put shvatila da moji embriji teako dodu do morule a blastice nikako, jednostavno sam shvatila da trebamo krenuti ovim putem i nisam pozalila. Jedva cekam 8 mj i da krenemo :Smile:

----------


## Antonija Mia

beta 12120...samoooo a bila je 10300...uhhhh mislim da to nije dobro :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ziggy40

Mislim da sada sporije raste..tako da mislim da je to ok..pokusaj naci negdje tablicu kako bete rastu

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Mislim da sada sporije raste..tako da mislim da je to ok..pokusaj naci negdje tablicu kako bete rastu


jesam...ispada da od pocetka do sada ona se dupla svaka 3 dana...nije dobro!! kakje imala onaj dupli skok prije 2 dana?? ma ovo je za izluditi...od transfera do bete je maciji kasalj prema ovome :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Ziggy40

Vjerujem..znas i sama da nije kod svih uvijek skolski.. a zar nisu imali danas u suncu termin

----------


## Antonija Mia

imali ujutro...a muz nemoze prije 16h...i ovak mu se...ju kaj je isao u prague vec 2 puta ove godine!!privatnici

----------


## Ziggy40

Ja ti mogu napisati gdje mozes i popodne ako se odlucis javim ti u pp..ali vjerujem da ce sve biti ok

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Ja ti mogu napisati gdje mozes i popodne ako se odlucis javim ti u pp..ali vjerujem da ce sve biti ok


moze...posalji

----------


## Ziggy40

Javi jesi dobila pp..posto sam na mobu pa mi malo zeznuto

----------


## Mala88

Eto ja pocela estrofem danas, blizi se!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kaji

> Eto ja pocela estrofem danas, blizi se!


Mala sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Ziggy40

Mala88...sretno ❤️

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Eto ja pocela estrofem danas, blizi se!


poznato veselje...tek onda si svijesna da su dani u pitanju!! mala ti ides na fet? pujpuj neka bude uspjesno  :Wink:

----------


## Antonija Mia

ziggi i ti sitno brojis... :Yes:

----------


## Ziggy40

> ziggi i ti sitno brojis...


jos 5 dana pilule i onda kad vjestica dode pocinje pikanje...koliko god to pikanje iscrpljujuce i tesko  nekad pada, ovaj put se bas veselim

----------


## Mala88

Hvala cure!  :Smile:  Antonija,nije fet idemo sa svjezim  :Smile:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> jos 5 dana pilule i onda kad vjestica dode pocinje pikanje...koliko god to pikanje iscrpljujuce i tesko  nekad pada, ovaj put se bas veselim


cime se pikaš?

----------


## Ziggy40

> Hvala cure!  Antonija,nije fet idemo sa svjezim


ovo ti je prvi put sa doniraniranom js

----------


## Antonija Mia

[QUOTE=Mala88;2994200]Hvala cure!  :Smile:  Antonija,nije fet idemo sa svjezim  :Smile: [/QUO

hm...nisam imala svijezi transfer pa nemam pojma...a kad sam bila na stimulirani postupak nije mi bio potreban estrofem...

----------


## Mala88

> ovo ti je prvi put sa doniraniranom js


 Nije prvi put,vec sam imala svjezi i fet,nadam se treci put uspjesan  :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy40

> Nije prvi put,vec sam imala svjezi i fet,nadam se treci put uspjesan


zalim ti da ti bude i dobitni

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Nije prvi put,vec sam imala svjezi i fet,nadam se treci put uspjesan


onda koliko si dobila js ?? znaci opet si platila puni iznos??

----------


## Ziggy40

> cime se pikaš?


Decapetyl i heparin od 1 dc

----------


## Antonija Mia

zakaj?mozda i meni taj heparin bio potreban...a decapetyl??

----------


## Ziggy40

Heparin jer imam blagu mutaciju, pa su ipak ovaj put dali, a decapeptyl da ti pravo kazem i ne znam.. pretpostavljam s obzirom na sve moje nalaze..ili da mi malo prolongiraju prvu fazu..njega sam obicno dobivala u dugim protokolima stimulacije.
Jesi li ti pila i prednison

----------


## Ziggy40

Ne znam dali je vec netko od cura imao takvu terapiju da moze bolje objasniti

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Heparin jer imam blagu mutaciju, pa su ipak ovaj put dali, a decapeptyl da ti pravo kazem i ne znam.. pretpostavljam s obzirom na sve moje nalaze..ili da mi malo prolongiraju prvu fazu..njega sam obicno dobivala u dugim protokolima stimulacije.
> Jesi li ti pila i prednison


da imam prednison,aspirin protect,estrofem,utrogestan,folacin i estradot flastere

----------


## Mala88

> onda koliko si dobila js ?? znaci opet si platila puni iznos??


Ja sam tada bila u drugoj klinici,nije pronatal. Imali smo 5 blatociste,od kojih smo 3 iskoristili za ta dva pokusaja. Za zadnje dvije se nismo vracali,odlucili smo promjeniti kliniku,dati sansu drugoj klinici,to jest pronatalu.

----------


## sos15

Mi idemo sa doniranom spermom. U Pragu u Pronatalu smo u avgustu. Nalaze ću raditi sve tamo: nalaze hormona,ultrazvuk,spremiogram (za svaki slucaj), spolne bolesti. 
Antonija Mia mi smo u Njemackoj,ovdje čekam minimalo dva mjeseca na pregled,a osiguranje mi ne snosi troskove. Još moram uzeti slobodno da odradim privatno nalaze. Onda mi je lakše odraditi sve kod njih. Marina će mi sledece sedmice poslati uputnice na njemackom da pokusam,ali sumnjam da ću nešto uspjeti.
Nadam se da će tvoja Beta i dalje rasti i da ćeš ubrzo čuti otkucaje srca.
Ko je još u drugoj polovini u Pragu?

----------


## Ziggy40

> Mi idemo sa doniranom spermom. U Pragu u Pronatalu smo u avgustu. Nalaze ću raditi sve tamo: nalaze hormona,ultrazvuk,spremiogram (za svaki slucaj), spolne bolesti. 
> Antonija Mia mi smo u Njemackoj,ovdje čekam minimalo dva mjeseca na pregled,a osiguranje mi ne snosi troskove. Još moram uzeti slobodno da odradim privatno nalaze. Onda mi je lakše odraditi sve kod njih. Marina će mi sledece sedmice poslati uputnice na njemackom da pokusam,ali sumnjam da ću nešto uspjeti.
> Nadam se da će tvoja Beta i dalje rasti i da ćeš ubrzo čuti otkucaje srca.
> Ko je još u drugoj polovini u Pragu?


Ja sam ti od 6-13.8. u Pragu..idem u Pfc. Ako ces biti negdje u tom terminu javi se pa cemo popiti kavicu

----------


## Ziggy40

> da imam prednison,aspirin protect,estrofem,utrogestan,folacin i estradot flastere


A zasto su ti estradot flasteri, zar nisu oni kao i estroferm?

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ja sam tada bila u drugoj klinici,nije pronatal. Imali smo 5 blatociste,od kojih smo 3 iskoristili za ta dva pokusaja. Za zadnje dvije se nismo vracali,odlucili smo promjeniti kliniku,dati sansu drugoj klinici,to jest pronatalu.


koliko sam bila uspjela shvatiti nisi bila zadovoljna sa proslom klinikom...podrzavam zato i da ste promjenili, bitno je povjerenje

----------


## sos15

Mi dolazimo 15.08. 
Možda ostanemo još koji dan nakon konsultacija. 
Jedva čekam

----------


## Ziggy40

> Mi dolazimo 15.08. 
> Možda ostanemo još koji dan nakon konsultacija. 
> Jedva čekam


to vjerujem...ja jedva cekam da produ ova 3tjedna do mog polaska

----------


## Ziggy40

Antonija Mia..jesi obavila uzv?

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonija Mia..jesi obavila uzv?


gotovo je sljedi kiretaza  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Antonija Mia

beta je dobro krenula...zasto je krenula nizbrdo?? imam jos 3 mrzlića koje pretrage raditi prije postupka?? jer smatram da sa donacijom js mlade i zdrave zena onda taj poraz nije vezan za mene!!! osim ako je imunoloskog razloga (trombofilije) uhh nemam volje za dalje...prazna sam..sad koliko treba vremena da beta pada?? jer je visoka...

----------


## mala-bebica

> beta je dobro krenula...zasto je krenula nizbrdo?? imam jos 3 mrzlića koje pretrage raditi prije postupka?? jer smatram da sa donacijom js mlade i zdrave zena onda taj poraz nije vezan za mene!!! osim ako je imunoloskog razloga (trombofilije) uhh nemam volje za dalje...prazna sam..sad koliko treba vremena da beta pada?? jer je visoka...


Malo sam pratila tvoju priču, stvarno mi je žao da na kraju nije dobro, a počelo je lijepo izgledati. Probaj što više faktora na trombofiliju napraviti i ako ima još kakve imunološke pretrage... Grlim i samo hrabro naprijed!

----------


## Ziggy40

Zao mi he  :Sad: .. e sad sto se tice samog pada bete, to mislim da treba proci do mjesec..ali nisam ti sigurna.. Za trombofiliju moras kod svog doktora gin da ti ispise sve one pretrage. Znam da nema rijeci utjehe, treba proci vrijeme da skupis snage za dalje.

----------


## sunčica0806

Poštovani,ispričajte me ukoliko bude grešaka tijekom komunikacije,nikad nisam bila na ikakvom portalu,ali silom prilika, tu sam...
Nakon ljeta sam odlučila poći u Prag na umjetnu jer sam dobila savjet da je to najbolja opcija. U Splitu sam bila u bolnici bezuspješno tri puta te jednom kod dr. Poljaka. Već sam se dopisivala sa sestrom Adrianom i doktor je nakon proučavanja nalaza propisao terapiju. Molim Vas, Vaša iskustva, mišljenja. Srljam li...koliko uopće ući u cijeli postupak, s terminologijom također slabo stojim...tkogod da mi se javi,hvala mu...

----------


## sos15

Antonija Mia,

Šta god da napisem,ne može te utjesiti,ali osjećam potrebu da ti kažem da suosjećam s tobom. Daj si vremena da to prihvatis,a nakon toga ćeš zajedno sa suprugom odlučiti sta i kako dalje.

----------


## Ziggy40

> Poštovani,ispričajte me ukoliko bude grešaka tijekom komunikacije,nikad nisam bila na ikakvom portalu,ali silom prilika, tu sam...
> Nakon ljeta sam odlučila poći u Prag na umjetnu jer sam dobila savjet da je to najbolja opcija. U Splitu sam bila u bolnici bezuspješno tri puta te jednom kod dr. Poljaka. Već sam se dopisivala sa sestrom Adrianom i doktor je nakon proučavanja nalaza propisao terapiju. Molim Vas, Vaša iskustva, mišljenja. Srljam li...koliko uopće ući u cijeli postupak, s terminologijom također slabo stojim...tkogod da mi se javi,hvala mu...


Suncica0806...dobro dosla i jos brze otisla..u koju bolnicu ides..ides sa svojim js ili idete na donaciju..nazalost kod nas jos uvijek ne rade sve te stvari koje se u pragu rade kao ispitivanje embrija, itd..moram ti priznati i ja sam slaba sa tim i tamo nemam nikakvih iskustva sto se tice samih postupaka sa svojim js..ali koliko sam uspjela vidjeti cure su i vise nego zadovoljne i uspjeha ima. Pitaj sve sto te zanima, meni je puno pomoglo da se uspijem organizirati za 8 mj za Prag a za sve u svojoj glavi

----------


## sunčica0806

Ziggy, odmah sam se rasplakala na prve tvoje riječi...Idem u Pronatal,za početak bih išla sa svojim jajnim stanicama. Terapiju koju mi je propisao doktor, uzimam li doma pa onda putujem u Prag? Je li to uopće pametno s obzirom na "delikatni teret"koji nosim  :Smile: ? Što je s pretragama? Probala bih uštedit pa napravit ondje koliko je moguće?

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Zao mi he .. e sad sto se tice samog pada bete, to mislim da treba proci do mjesec..ali nisam ti sigurna.. Za trombofiliju moras kod svog doktora gin da ti ispise sve one pretrage. Znam da nema rijeci utjehe, treba proci vrijeme da skupis snage za dalje.


koliko to traje izmedu narucivanje i rezultate? dali se moze nesto i privatno raditi ako preko hzzo traje cijela vjecnost...cula sam da vezano za nalaze najbolje ici kod dr radoncic ili dr delmesa...

----------


## Antonija Mia

mene zanima dali je bio zabiljezen slican dogadaj mojemu s doniranom js i da je sljedeci bila uredna trudnoca...to bi trebale znati zene koje prate duze ovaj forum...hvala

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ziggy, odmah sam se rasplakala na prve tvoje riječi...Idem u Pronatal,za početak bih išla sa svojim jajnim stanicama. Terapiju koju mi je propisao doktor, uzimam li doma pa onda putujem u Prag? Je li to uopće pametno s obzirom na "delikatni teret"koji nosim ? Što je s pretragama? Probala bih uštedit pa napravit ondje koliko je moguće?


Ja sam ti u Pfc..koliko znam, ovdje pratis uzv i pikas se..istovremeno javljas doktorima u Pronatal..koliko znam sto se tice " delikatnog tereta"..nista ti putovanje do tamo ne skodi..u svakom slucaju u stalnom si kontaktu sa njima, ako ev treba terapiju nadopuniti ili bilo sto drugo..sigurno ce ti se javiti i cure koje su to prosle tako da ces sve info uspjeti skupiti

----------


## Ziggy40

> koliko to traje izmedu narucivanje i rezultate? dali se moze nesto i privatno raditi ako preko hzzo traje cijela vjecnost...cula sam da vezano za nalaze najbolje ici kod dr radoncic ili dr delmesa...


Ja sam ti zadnje pretrage radila preko hzzo..neke su brzo gotove a neke treba do 1 mj cekati..ako imas mogucnost financijsku  mozes i privatno.. ali posto moras imati odredenu pauzu mislim da ti se ne isplati trositi novce na to..istina dr Radoncic je jedan od boljih..on ti je u repromedu

----------


## Ziggy40

> mene zanima dali je bio zabiljezen slican dogadaj mojemu s doniranom js i da je sljedeci bila uredna trudnoca...to bi trebale znati zene koje prate duze ovaj forum...hvala


Koliko sam citala i pricala sa curama, bilo je slucajeva kao tvojih i onda sljedeci put sve bude ok i dode do uredne trudnoce..draga moja, vjerujem da ti je sada tesko, pusti neka vrijeme ucini svoje skupi snage za dalje... :Kiss:

----------


## Antonija Mia

[QUOTE=Antonija Mia;2993612]

jel si radila kakve pretrage nakon spontanog? ako jesi onda koje....hvala

----------


## Antonija Mia

[QUOTE=Antonija Mia;2994813]


> jel si radila kakve pretrage nakon spontanog? ako jesi onda koje....hvala


ovo pitanje je bilo namjenjeno KAJI :Embarassed:

----------


## kaji

AntonijaMia imas PP

----------


## Rominka

> Poštovani,ispričajte me ukoliko bude grešaka tijekom komunikacije,nikad nisam bila na ikakvom portalu,ali silom prilika, tu sam...
> Nakon ljeta sam odlučila poći u Prag na umjetnu jer sam dobila savjet da je to najbolja opcija. U Splitu sam bila u bolnici bezuspješno tri puta te jednom kod dr. Poljaka. Već sam se dopisivala sa sestrom Adrianom i doktor je nakon proučavanja nalaza propisao terapiju. Molim Vas, Vaša iskustva, mišljenja. Srljam li...koliko uopće ući u cijeli postupak, s terminologijom također slabo stojim...tkogod da mi se javi,hvala mu...


kreni svjesno. Pod svjesno mislim da budete svjesni da je sansa za uspjeh 50:50, da ne ocekujete cuda. Da je statistika gadna stvar. Rijetki su koji uspijevaju iz prvog pokusaja. No, vi iza sebe vec imate tri. Poslusaj sto ti kazu, pitaj ih sve, i dva puta ako treba. I odite pozitvni, psihicki i fizicki. Nadajte se najboljem, no budite svjesni. Uglavnom, do punkcije sve preglede mozes obavljati kuci te javljati u kliniku, sto uvelike olaksava cijelu situaciju. Racunaj da bi gore trebali biti otprilike nekih 6/7 dana, ovisno kad bi bio transfer i pod uvjetom da ne ides na put isti dan. Zelim vam srecu, da sto krace ostanes ovdje s nama  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Antonija Mia, zao mi je sto sad prolazis kroz gubitak. Znam da si sada i emotivna, i ljuta, i bijesna i sve. I to je u redu. Proci ce. Znam da to nije neka utjeha, ali hoce. I krenuti ces opet. Sad moras ovo izgurati, prebroditi. Imas dovoljno vremena napraviti preko hzzo trombofilske faktore (do maksimalno mj dana ces cekati cjelokupne nalaze. iskreno, nisam sigurna je li privatno sto brze jer moja je setra nedavno privatno radila i isto je cekala kao i ja preko hzzo...tako da..), i jos eventualno neke nalaze. Pitas se zasto se to sada tako dogodilo? Mislim da je najvjerojatnije da je u pitanju neka kromosomska pogreska za koju se sama priroda pobrinula. Nazalost, ceste su i takve situacije i kada bi sad isla iscitavati forum naleta bi na takve primjere. No, vjeruj mi da vecinom pamtimo one lijepe trenutke kad do njih dodje. MPO put je dug. Trnovit. Mucan. Sada se pobrini da prodjes ovu situaciju i onda s klinikom vidi koje su ti opcije za dalje. Sto ti preporucuju da ucinis od dodatnih pretraga. I tada ces biti za jednu pametnija. Sada, u ovoj situaciji....pozabavi se osjecajima kroz koje trenutno prolazis.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonija Mia, zao mi je sto sad prolazis kroz gubitak. Znam da si sada i emotivna, i ljuta, i bijesna i sve. I to je u redu. Proci ce. Znam da to nije neka utjeha, ali hoce. I krenuti ces opet. Sad moras ovo izgurati, prebroditi. Imas dovoljno vremena napraviti preko hzzo trombofilske faktore (do maksimalno mj dana ces cekati cjelokupne nalaze. iskreno, nisam sigurna je li privatno sto brze jer moja je setra nedavno privatno radila i isto je cekala kao i ja preko hzzo...tako da..), i jos eventualno neke nalaze. Pitas se zasto se to sada tako dogodilo? Mislim da je najvjerojatnije da je u pitanju neka kromosomska pogreska za koju se sama priroda pobrinula. Nazalost, ceste su i takve situacije i kada bi sad isla iscitavati forum naleta bi na takve primjere. No, vjeruj mi da vecinom pamtimo one lijepe trenutke kad do njih dodje. MPO put je dug. Trnovit. Mucan. Sada se pobrini da prodjes ovu situaciju i onda s klinikom vidi koje su ti opcije za dalje. Sto ti preporucuju da ucinis od dodatnih pretraga. I tada ces biti za jednu pametnija. Sada, u ovoj situaciji....pozabavi se osjecajima kroz koje trenutno prolazis.


jedina zamjerka je kaj se sa dr lazarovske nemozes kontaktirati nego preko koordinatorice...koja mi  dijeluje nezainteresirana!! kad se sad vrate budem joj javila situaciju i koje pretrage da dodatno radim do iduceg odlaska..a ona bu napisala ziher (dogovorite se sa svojim dr u  hr) ma 1000%

----------


## Antonija Mia

> A zasto su ti estradot flasteri, zar nisu oni kao i estroferm?


jer  mi se endo sporo debljao doso do 7 i vek..pa mi je dodala te flastere pa sam na dan transfera imala 11.5...

----------


## Ziggy40

> jedina zamjerka je kaj se sa dr lazarovske nemozes kontaktirati nego preko koordinatorice...koja mi  dijeluje nezainteresirana!! kad se sad vrate budem joj javila situaciju i koje pretrage da dodatno radim do iduceg odlaska..a ona bu napisala ziher (dogovorite se sa svojim dr u  hr) ma 1000%


Tko ti je koordinatorica?

----------


## Antonija Mia

ksenija medved

----------


## Ziggy40

> ksenija medved


Meni je Mirna i moram priznati da sve sto me zanimalo ili sam htjela saznati, nazvala bi me i popricale bi.. za sada mi se cini da je ok

----------


## Rominka

> jedina zamjerka je kaj se sa dr lazarovske nemozes kontaktirati nego preko koordinatorice...koja mi  dijeluje nezainteresirana!! kad se sad vrate budem joj javila situaciju i koje pretrage da dodatno radim do iduceg odlaska..a ona bu napisala ziher (dogovorite se sa svojim dr u  hr) ma 1000%


uglavnom uvijek ide preko koordinatora, ali nije koordinator taj koji odlucuje vec dr. Koordinator je tu radi jezicne barijere. 

Znam da bi svi najradije napravili 101 pretragu i zeljeli bi da nam neka pretraga kaze zato ne dolazi do trudnoce, ili zasto dolazi do spontanog, biokemijske. Imam osjecaj da se u zadnje vrijeme sve nekako forsira, od napravi betu sto prije, od napravi sve pretrage bez obzira ima li razloga za njima ili nema. Zaboravlja se jedan bitan faktor a taj je da nakon transfera treba cekati. Znam da nije lako cekati. Ali taj stres koji se stvara u zadnje vrijeme je intezivan. Savjeti tipa napravi test 9 dan, 6 dan jer su blastice su mi van pameti. Ovo se sad ne odnosi na tebe, niti zelim koga posebno "spotati". Ali, zene drage, stanite na loptu malo. Vrijeme ne mozete ubrzati. Povjerenje morate nekome dati. Ako ti Antonija ne svidja komunikacija s PFC-om, okreni se dalje. Ti placas, i imas pravo na to. Ne trosi vrijeme ako ti nije srce na mjestu s njima. Idi dalje.

----------


## Antonija Mia

mene moja nikad nije nazvala...nego ja!!  jos sam joj postavila pitanje jel ima vremena da ju zvrcnem...nebi bi bilo u nezgodno vrijeme!!!

----------


## Antonija Mia

ja sam znala 2 dn transfera da se nesto dogada..jer su simptomi bili totalno drugacije...vele pms...ma kakvi neusporedivo!!!glavobplja koja nije popustala 4 dana,krizobolja,vrtoglavice,glad,mirise...obozavam kokice e tak su mi smrdele uzas...nikad nisam jela pastetu e sad sam ju mazala ko luda...nisam trebala test napraviti znala sam 98% da je pozitivno...a probadanje na desnu stranu uzas 5 dn...betu proslu sam radila kao i ovu 13 dan...pipi test prosli je bio 12 dan - kao kuca... a sad 9 dn plus je bio

----------


## Mala88

Cure drage da vas pitam: Radila sam test za stitnjacu, rezultati ovakvi: t4 free je dobar 1.3 ali Tsh je prije 5 dana bio 11.36 ja sam se sokirala! Meni je do sad uvjek bio pod kontrolom,bio je 1 ili 2 ali ovako visok,nikad! Posto sam mislila da mozda labaratorijska greska,odem privatno i uradim juce ponovo rezultat 9.5 Zvala sam mog endokrinologa da vidim dali treba da mjenjamo dozu lijeka za stitnu ali ona je na odmor pa moram da cekam do ponedjeljka. Dali mislite da ima sanse biti uspjesan transfer sa ovolikim tsh?

----------


## Rominka

Moraju imati zamjenu za tvog endica. Neka te netko uzme i pogleda nalaze. Budi uporna posebno ako si u postupku sada.

----------


## Mala88

Rekli su mi da je drugi endokrinolog pogledao I rekao da nije nista hitno,moze cekati ponadjeljak dok moj endokrinolog dodje. Moj ordinarni doctor mi cak nije ni skrenuo paznju na to dok ja nisam vidjela rezultate,nego kao sve uredno. Ja sad ne znam koliko to moze da utice na transfer? I koliko brzo to moze da se sredi ukoliko mi poveca dozu? Meni je vec malo opao tsh sa 11.36 na 9.220 (gore sam napisala 9.5 ali to je greska) pa se nadam da bi se to u roku of nedjelju dana moglo srediti

----------


## kaji

> Cure drage da vas pitam: Radila sam test za stitnjacu, rezultati ovakvi: t4 free je dobar 1.3 ali Tsh je prije 5 dana bio 11.36 ja sam se sokirala! Meni je do sad uvjek bio pod kontrolom,bio je 1 ili 2 ali ovako visok,nikad! Posto sam mislila da mozda labaratorijska greska,odem privatno i uradim juce ponovo rezultat 9.5 Zvala sam mog endokrinologa da vidim dali treba da mjenjamo dozu lijeka za stitnu ali ona je na odmor pa moram da cekam do ponedjeljka. Dali mislite da ima sanse biti uspjesan transfer sa ovolikim tsh?


Auu mala kako tako visoko. Meni je isto u postupcima znao tsh da skoci ali nikad nije prelazio 4. Inace uzimam samo 25 mg tabletice i tada bi uzimala jedno vrijeme dvije i bilo bi ok. Nevjerujem da je dobro ici na transfer sa 9 jer ako dodje do trudnoce tsh jos vise skoci. Ti si u pripremama za fet jel tako? Jel mozes sutra nekom drugom endokrinologu? Ako nezelis prekidati postupak ja ne bih cekala ponedeljak  :Heart:

----------


## Mala88

I ja sam se uznenadila,meni nikad nije bio toliko. Ja sam bila na 25 pa mi je i to rekla da prepolovim i uzimam samo pola. Mozda je to razlog. Uvjek mi je bio oko 2. Strah me povecati opet na 1 tabletu na svoju ruku da nesto ne poremetim jos gore. Nazalost nijedan endokrinolog nece da me primi tako brzo,moram cekati sledjecu nedjelju. Transfer bi trebao biti za 2 nedjelje

----------


## Ziggy40

> Cure drage da vas pitam: Radila sam test za stitnjacu, rezultati ovakvi: t4 free je dobar 1.3 ali Tsh je prije 5 dana bio 11.36 ja sam se sokirala! Meni je do sad uvjek bio pod kontrolom,bio je 1 ili 2 ali ovako visok,nikad! Posto sam mislila da mozda labaratorijska greska,odem privatno i uradim juce ponovo rezultat 9.5 Zvala sam mog endokrinologa da vidim dali treba da mjenjamo dozu lijeka za stitnu ali ona je na odmor pa moram da cekam do ponedjeljka. Dali mislite da ima sanse biti uspjesan transfer sa ovolikim tsh?


ovo ti je previsok nalaz za transfer, nece ti ga niti odraditi..negdje oko 2-3 tj treba da se spusti, naravno to je opet sve individualno..Na koliko si Euthyroxa i koliko dugo?

----------


## Ziggy40

> I ja sam se uznenadila,meni nikad nije bio toliko. Ja sam bila na 25 pa mi je i to rekla da prepolovim i uzimam samo pola. Mozda je to razlog. Uvjek mi je bio oko 2. Strah me povecati opet na 1 tabletu na svoju ruku da nesto ne poremetim jos gore. Nazalost nijedan endokrinolog nece da me primi tako brzo,moram cekati sledjecu nedjelju. Transfer bi trebao biti za 2 nedjelje


Jedino da privatno odes...iskreno ja bi se vratila na 25 (ali to sam ja)..ja se vec 10 god borim sa stitnjacom...tj mogu cak reci i ne borim...na stalnoj terapiji sam vec zadnjih 4 god i cak mi se nije niti za vrijeme jakih stimulacija mjenjao..nazalost tsh moze skociti u vrlo kratkom roku od stresa

----------


## Rominka

Mala, da  li sada primas kakvu stimulaciju ili? Jer i to moze utjecati na nalaz.

----------


## Antonija Mia

kaji....imas pp  :Yes:

----------


## Mala88

Samo na estrofemu sam. Neznam evo razmisljam mozda si u pravu Ziggy, trebala bih se vratiti na 1 tabletu  :Confused:  Sta mislite cure?

----------


## elvi

> uglavnom uvijek ide preko koordinatora, ali nije koordinator taj koji odlucuje vec dr. Koordinator je tu radi jezicne barijere. 
> 
> Znam da bi svi najradije napravili 101 pretragu i zeljeli bi da nam neka pretraga kaze zato ne dolazi do trudnoce, ili zasto dolazi do spontanog, biokemijske. Imam osjecaj da se u zadnje vrijeme sve nekako forsira, od napravi betu sto prije, od napravi sve pretrage bez obzira ima li razloga za njima ili nema. Zaboravlja se jedan bitan faktor a taj je da nakon transfera treba cekati. Znam da nije lako cekati. Ali taj stres koji se stvara u zadnje vrijeme je intezivan. Savjeti tipa napravi test 9 dan, 6 dan jer su blastice su mi van pameti. Ovo se sad ne odnosi na tebe, niti zelim koga posebno "spotati". Ali, zene drage, stanite na loptu malo. Vrijeme ne mozete ubrzati. Povjerenje morate nekome dati. Ako ti Antonija ne svidja komunikacija s PFC-om, okreni se dalje. Ti placas, i imas pravo na to. Ne trosi vrijeme ako ti nije srce na mjestu s njima. Idi dalje.


Potpisujem sve navedeno, pogotovo priču sa forsiranjem. Naravno da svi želimo odmah biti trudni...ali hej, nekima od nas treba duže...
Nam je kordinatorica Ksenija i sve je OK. Cijela komunikacija nam je manje više preko maila. Mislim da je to od osobe do osobe. Neki kliknu... 
Nakon što sam pročitala neke od vaših priča, moja dva odlaska u Prag mi nisu tako strašna... dapače nekako me drži to kad vidim kako su žene ovdje jake, emocionalno i fizički (da ne bude zablude).  :Razz: 
 Zato glavu gore do novog postupka, sa stimulacijama, punkcijama, transferima i čekanjima bete....

----------


## Rominka

> Samo na estrofemu sam. Neznam evo razmisljam mozda si u pravu Ziggy, trebala bih se vratiti na 1 tabletu  Sta mislite cure?


estrofem ti utjece poprilicno. Sacekaj koji dan pa ponovi nalaz. Meni se to sad u FETu dogodilo. Dr mi je rekla da necemo reagirati odmah vec me poslala vaditi ponovo krv i bilo je bolje. Nemoj na svoju ruku nista korigirati.

----------


## Mala88

Samo me strah da nece biti vremena do transfera da se snizi,i da ce to bit razlog da transfer bude neuspjesan  :Sad:

----------


## Ziggy40

> Samo me strah da nece biti vremena do transfera da se snizi,i da ce to bit razlog da transfer bude neuspjesan


Jesi obavjestila doktore u Pragu? Mozda oni ti mogu povecati dozu dok se tvoj doktor ne vrati..ja bi ponovno zvala i ovog zamjenskog endok i opet napomenula da si u postupku i da nije za cekanje, budi ima dosadna..to je za njih 2 min posla

----------


## Mala88

Ziggy,moja endo mi se javila mailom na kraju iako je na odmoru,i povecala mi dozu. Sad ne znam koliko ce trebat dok se to stabilizuje,meni bi transfer trebao biti za oko dve nedjelje,dali mislite da ce do tad biti ok?

----------


## kaji

> Ziggy,moja endo mi se javila mailom na kraju iako je na odmoru,i povecala mi dozu. Sad ne znam koliko ce trebat dok se to stabilizuje,meni bi transfer trebao biti za oko dve nedjelje,dali mislite da ce do tad biti ok?


Zavisi kako reagujes na tablete mala . Kod nekih brze pada kod nekih sporije. Nemoj se stresati sad puno jer i to utice. Drzim fige jako da bude sve ok  :Heart:

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ziggy,moja endo mi se javila mailom na kraju iako je na odmoru,i povecala mi dozu. Sad ne znam koliko ce trebat dok se to stabilizuje,meni bi transfer trebao biti za oko dve nedjelje,dali mislite da ce do tad biti ok?


Vjerujem da ce ti biti ok..ali kako kaji kaze pokusaj sad maknuti stres radi toga, znam da je tesko..moras pokusati

----------


## Ziggy40

Cure moram se malo i ja pozaliti..jedine vi shvacate ovu nervozu i strah..ne mogu vam opisati koliko se bojim ovaj put..na sve sam osjetljiva i samo bi plakala..znam da to nije dobro i da ce biti onako kako treba biti, ali opet taj strah je tako jaci od svega

----------


## Inso

> Samo na estrofemu sam. Neznam evo razmisljam mozda si u pravu Ziggy, trebala bih se vratiti na 1 tabletu  Sta mislite cure?


Ja ću ti samo reći svoje iskustvo, kod mene je prije postupka TSH bio oko 2. Isla sam u punu stimulaciju, i u tom postupku se ostvarila trudnoća, i odmah čim sam dobila pozitivnu betu sam kontrolirala i TSH, koji je skočio na 5,5. Dakle on ti u trudnoći raste. Odmah sam putem maila kontaktirala svoga endokrilca koji mi je rekao da dignem dozu euthyroxa sa 37,5 na 50 (svaki drugi dan, ali ja sam svaki dan). Nakon 10-ak dana te terapije, TSH je pao na 3,3. Moja trudnoća nije dobro završila, ali ne povezujem to s time, samo sam ti htjela naglasiti da će ti TSH radi lijekova i eventulane trudnoće podivljati.

Nikako ti ne preporučam ići na transfer sa tako velikim vrijednostima TSH, a što se tiče terapije možda da mailom kontaktiraš nekog endokrilca. Osobno smatram da nije neka greška ni da sama kreneš sa većom dozom, jer ti oni ionako ništa drugo neće reći ni napraviti nego povećati dozu, a to je opet proces gdje se malo po malo povećava.

Btw ja sam tek nakon povećane terapije s kojom sam nastavila i nakon spontanog, nakon niza godina uspjela spustiti svoj TSH ispod 2, tako da mi je sada oko 1,7 i nadam se da će tako i ostati.

----------


## Mala88

Hvala vam puno drage cure <3 ja se nadam da ce biti ok, jer je meni u roku od 5 dana pao tsh sa 11 na 9 bez promjene terapije, pa se nadam da ce sad sa jacom dozom biti bolje. Inso hvala na podjeljenom iskustvu, mislim da je kod mene samo u pitanju bilo sto mi je doktorka smanjila dozu na najmanje, jer prije je sve bilo pod kontrolom, i dobro reagiram na lijekove, tako da se nadam bice ok. Ziggy sve mi imamo taj strah, ali ja sam primjetila da najvise budu uspjesne ove cure koje ostanu pozitivne,i vjeruju, valjda jer se manje stresiraju a to je jako bitno. Nije lako al se moramo probat opustiti  :Smile:

----------


## kaji

> Cure moram se malo i ja pozaliti..jedine vi shvacate ovu nervozu i strah..ne mogu vam opisati koliko se bojim ovaj put..na sve sam osjetljiva i samo bi plakala..znam da to nije dobro i da ce biti onako kako treba biti, ali opet taj strah je tako jaci od svega


Draga ziggy to je sad za tebe nesto novo i sasvim je normalno da tako osjecas. Kroz taj strah smo sve mi prosle. A i hormoni naravno rade svoje pa smo placljive. Prag ce vam se svidjeti i vidjeces kako ce strah da popusti kad dodjes u kliniku i dobijes prvi utisak svega. Mozda budem i ja tamo pa cu malo da te prodrmam haa haa  :Laughing:  bice sve ok draga vidjeces  :Heart:

----------


## Ziggy40

> Draga ziggy to je sad za tebe nesto novo i sasvim je normalno da tako osjecas. Kroz taj strah smo sve mi prosle. A i hormoni naravno rade svoje pa smo placljive. Prag ce vam se svidjeti i vidjeces kako ce strah da popusti kad dodjes u kliniku i dobijes prvi utisak svega. Mozda budem i ja tamo pa cu malo da te prodrmam haa haa  bice sve ok draga vidjeces


Hvala ti draga kaji.. da Prag je prekrasan..ma znam da je ovo ona pozitivna nervoza onog neceg novog i vjerujem da ce sve biti ok..ja ponekad previse razmisljam, glava mi nikad ne miruje..bilo bi ljepo da budes pa da nazdravimo za nove uspjehe i prijateljstva❤️

----------


## sejla

Draga Mala88, joj visok je jako tsh  :Sad:  ja na tvom mjestu ne bih išla sad, nego malo odgodila dok se štitnjača ne smiri...no kako god odlučiš, sretno do neba i da nam uskoro javiš najljepše vijesti  :Heart: 

Mene muči postpartalni hiper, tsh ne mrda s 0.045. Smanjili euthyrox brutalno, sa 100 s kraja trudnoće na 25 sad. Valjda bude ok kroz koji mj.


Puse vam svima šaljemo moj mali-veliki plavooki šarmer i ja  :Kiss:  i želimo puno novih čeških bebica  :Zaljubljen: 

Romi draga  :Love:

----------


## Ziggy40

Sejla..nadam se da ce se taj tsh srediti..puse tebi i bebici maloj

----------


## Ziggy40

I moj tsh malo otisao na 3,84...ali ok, imam 2 tj da ga sredim..nije jako otisao. Uz stimulaciju mi nikad nije rastao, e sad sam pila kontracepcijske 2 mj pa si mislim da nije od njih

----------


## Mala88

Sejla draga  :Kiss:  Da bas je visok, ali sam bila na pola tablete od 25, i mislim da je to uzrokovalo. E sad mene muci sledjece: U roku od 5 dana moj tsh je pao sa 11 na 9, sa tako malom terapijom. Znaci da je vec tada poceo opadati. E sada sam na tableti od 50, pa se nadam da se ima vremena srediti do transfera. Mislim da kad je vec poceo opadati bez terapije, sa njom bi trebalo biti mnogo bolje valjda. Razumno bi bilo odloziti,ali opet onda ko zna kad bih opet mogla ici, bas sam u dilemi. Sejla, nadam se da ce se tvoj tsh popraviti. Puse za tebe i malenog  :Kiss:  Ziggy, na koliko tablete si, 25?

----------


## Ziggy40

Nazalost draga mala88, ja sam ti na 75 i dva dana 100mq

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Draga Mala88, joj visok je jako tsh  ja na tvom mjestu ne bih išla sad, nego malo odgodila dok se štitnjača ne smiri...no kako god odlučiš, sretno do neba i da nam uskoro javiš najljepše vijesti 
> 
> Mene muči postpartalni hiper, tsh ne mrda s 0.045. Smanjili euthyrox brutalno, sa 100 s kraja trudnoće na 25 sad. Valjda bude ok kroz koji mj.
> 
> 
> Puse vam svima šaljemo moj mali-veliki plavooki šarmer i ja  i želimo puno novih čeških bebica 
> 
> Romi draga


sejla draga...znas mene cule smo se lani nekoliko puta telefonom...meni je drugi fet bio pozitivan....13 dn 536 zatim je krenulo niz brdo....doslo do 13000 i odustao...dr naziva moju tkz trudnocu anembrionalna...neznam uzrok!! kad se malo stanje smiri idem trombofilije i imunoloske nalaze  delati...i ponovno stitnjacu iako nisam imala lose nalaze...ali imam 3 mj vremena do ponovnog pokusaja pa cu ih napraviti...ostali su mi 3 mrzlica...pa se toplo nadam da se bude jedan primio za mamicu...pz

----------


## Mala88

Cure,ja sam ovako razmisljala: Da ponovim tsh jos jednom u utorak, to bi bilo 6 dana od zadnjeg koji sam radila. Znam da je 6 dana malo al opet uz novu terapiju,mozda mogu vidjeti kako ide, i lakse donjeti odluku za transfer. Sta vi mislite, dali je glupo sad ponovo raditi test?

----------


## kaji

> Cure,ja sam ovako razmisljala: Da ponovim tsh jos jednom u utorak, to bi bilo 6 dana od zadnjeg koji sam radila. Znam da je 6 dana malo al opet uz novu terapiju,mozda mogu vidjeti kako ide, i lakse donjeti odluku za transfer. Sta vi mislite, dali je glupo sad ponovo raditi test?


Nije glupo mala. I ja bi tako napravila. Sasvim normalno  da zelis znati dali pada. Drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy40

Mala88..ja bi isto ponovila, da vidis kako pada, tako da si znas napraviti plan za dalje

----------


## sejla

Antonija Mia, nadam se da će se do postupka otkriti o čemu se radi, pa da se barem jedan smrzlić primi najesen  :Zaljubljen: 

Mala, ponovi idući tj i navijamo da tsh bude puno bolji  :Love: 

Ziggy, hvala  :Smile:  drži se i sretnooo  :Love:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Mala88..ja bi isto ponovila, da vidis kako pada, tako da si znas napraviti plan za dalje


si se pocela pikati?

----------


## Ziggy40

Antonija Mia..mislis na mene? Ja cekam mengu, nadam se da ce sutra doci i onda pocinjem  :Smile:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonija Mia..mislis na mene? Ja cekam mengu, nadam se da ce sutra doci i onda pocinjem


ajde super...nema razloga da nebu!! ja jos uvjek ni na nebu ni na zemlju...sve sam zapustila, nemam se volje ustati ujutro ,nista me ne zanima...nemam apetita!!uzas ne pamtim kad sam tako izgledala...muz me nekej pita a ja samo ponavljam nemoj me gnjaviti pusti me :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ziggy40

> ajde super...nema razloga da nebu!! ja jos uvjek ni na nebu ni na zemlju...sve sam zapustila, nemam se volje ustati ujutro ,nista me ne zanima...nemam apetita!!uzas ne pamtim kad sam tako izgledala...muz me nekej pita a ja samo ponavljam nemoj me gnjaviti pusti me


Jooj draga Antonija Mia...vjerujem da ti je tesko..tuguj koliko treba, isplaci se, izbaci to iz sebe..i onda ces ponovno uzdignute glave zapoceti svoju avanturu i doci do uspjeha..grlim ❤️

----------


## opa

Pozdrav cure..evo ja danas dobila mengu ..naravno 3 dana uranila..ali nije mi bas nesto obilato pa racunam kako mi je Gosp.Ksenija rekla da danas onda ne računam za prvi dan..vec da mi je sutra prvi dan..sto znači od ponedjeljka sam pikalica..jupi pocinjemo..malo me je nervoza skrpala al eto valjda će sve proći dobro..u subotu trebam na ultrazvuk to ce mo biti 7 dan jer oni u klinici gore ne rade nedjelju kad mi bas spada 8 dan..tako da cu tad sve znati

----------


## sos15

Opa sretno! Nadam se da će sa tobom započeti sretni praski vlakic.
Jesi li ti u Pfc ili Pronatalu?
Zna li neko da li je Marina iz Pronatala prošle sedmice radila? Ja još čekam uputnice na njemackom,a trebala bi u ponedeljak dobiti. Ne javlja se ni na telefon,zvala sam je par puta.
Ako sad ne odradim te nalaze,ne vrijedi mi u avgustu ići na konsultacije

----------


## opa

Ja sam ti u pfc..nisam ni ja jos obavila pretrage za anasteziju.nisam dobro razumila sto to uopce treba dali samo potvrdu od anasteziologa sa ekg om.ili kompletne pretrake srcai pluća

----------


## Mala88

> Opa sretno! Nadam se da će sa tobom započeti sretni praski vlakic.
> Jesi li ti u Pfc ili Pronatalu?
> Zna li neko da li je Marina iz Pronatala prošle sedmice radila? Ja još čekam uputnice na njemackom,a trebala bi u ponedeljak dobiti. Ne javlja se ni na telefon,zvala sam je par puta.
> Ako sad ne odradim te nalaze,ne vrijedi mi u avgustu ići na konsultacije


Dali si probala zvati Pronatal na nihov broj, ili pisati ponovo mejl? Meni je Andrijana koordinatorka pa ne znam dali je Marina tu.

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ja sam ti u pfc..nisam ni ja jos obavila pretrage za anasteziju.nisam dobro razumila sto to uopce treba dali samo potvrdu od anasteziologa sa ekg om.ili kompletne pretrake srcai pluća


to ti treba samo potvrda od anesteziologa..doneses mu ekg, on par pitanja propita i to je to...sretno..neka sretni praski vlakic krene :grouphug:

----------


## opa

O pa da to sam i predpostavljala..stignem ja to napraviti u pon.utorak..hvala ti

----------


## Rominka

Opa, treba ti ekg, krvna slika, koagulogram, internist i anesteziolog. S time moras doci u Cesku, i to ti ne smije biti starije od 15 dana. To je standardna procedura svugdje kad je anestezija u pitanju. Znaci, krecete  :Smile:  sretno

----------


## Ziggy40

> Opa, treba ti ekg, krvna slika, koagulogram, internist i anesteziolog. S time moras doci u Cesku, i to ti ne smije biti starije od 15 dana. To je standardna procedura svugdje kad je anestezija u pitanju. Znaci, krecete  sretno


opa, eto to ti sve treba..sorry, meni je uvijek anesteziolog samo ekg pogledao..hmm..svercala sam se znaci..ali i to sve stignes napraviti

----------


## Ziggy40

evo da prijavim...ono kad mi u ovim vodama se radujemo kad dobijemo mengu da nas postupak moze krenuti...ja dobila i pocinjem sa pikalicama :Very Happy:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Rominka

Super Ziggy! Docekala si  :Smile:  neka bude plodno  :Wink: 

I ja sam se obradovala mengi ovaj mjesec. Nakon biokemijske, napokon sam dobila i to taman kad je i trebala. A to znaci da u osmom mogu chekirati hormone i ako je sve ok poceti s pripremom u devetom.

----------


## Ziggy40

bravo Rominka....mi cemo pokrenuti sretan vlakic i ti ces samo uskociti u 9mj i zajedno sa nama muciti se sa onim ljepim mukama...debljanju, mucninama i slicnim stvarima :njam: ..moramo gledati pozitivno  :Heart:

----------


## sos15

Ziggy40 sretno!  Biće veselo u avgustu

----------


## sos15

Mala88 možes li mi napisati broj telefona i mail od Adrijane?
Ja ih sutra moram kontaktirati, pa makar i češki popričala.

----------


## kaji

> evo da prijavim...ono kad mi u ovim vodama se radujemo kad dobijemo mengu da nas postupak moze krenuti...ja dobila i pocinjem sa pikalicama


Bravo ziggy i sretno vam ❤️

----------


## kaji

Ja 28.7 uzimam zadnju pilulu i onda i kod mene nastupa cekanje menge

----------


## Ziggy40

hvala vam cure..e sada imam pitanje..malo je krenulo, i za sada stalo..Mirna mi je rekla da ne zapocnem odmah sa pikanjem na prve kapi...nadam se da ce do popodnevna pravo procuriti, jer onda ne znam kako da postupim

----------


## opa

Meni je gosp.Ksenija rekla da prvi dan računam kad bas krene prava menga a ne samo prljanje..ja sam jucer dobila i samo je malo bilo..od danas je krenulo i računam da mi je onda danas prvi dan..od sutra počinjem sa pikanjem

----------


## Rominka

Bitno je kako krene i u koliko sati krene. To brljavljenje ne uzimajte kao prvi dan. Ako je krenulo pravo krvarenje do 16 h onda je taj dan prvi, ako samo brljavi, preskocite ga. Iako, i da ga uzmete za prvi dan nece se nista strasnoga dogoditi, ali bolje je poslusati njih i postupiti po naputku od doktora. 
Bome vas ima sada i to mi je bas drago. Voljela bih kad bi sve svi vratili u troje/cetvero   :Wink:

----------


## Ziggy40

ono brljavi.jos se nije bas ni svjetla krv pojavila..tu i zamo malo kao tamnoga da se odljusti...moguce da se to malo i sve promjenilo radi kontracepcije...a pricekat cu jos bas da krene
rominka, ti bi znaci zapocela sutra sa pikanjem..napisali su mi kao 1 dc da krenem sa Decapeptylom?

----------


## Rominka

Ako to danas do 16 ne krene, da ja bih u tom slucaju sutra pocela s protokolom. Moj zadnji put je bilo tako.

----------


## nina977

Ziggy,sa Decapeptylom možeš početi danas iako ti nije jako krvarenje.
On se daje za supresiju tako da se ništa neće desiti..
Sretno!!

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ziggy,sa Decapeptylom možeš početi danas iako ti nije jako krvarenje.
> On se daje za supresiju tako da se ništa neće desiti..
> Sretno!!


hvala ti  :Heart:

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ako to danas do 16 ne krene, da ja bih u tom slucaju sutra pocela s protokolom. Moj zadnji put je bilo tako.


oki..hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

> Mala88 možes li mi napisati broj telefona i mail od Adrijane?
> Ja ih sutra moram kontaktirati, pa makar i češki popričala.


Purmenska@pronatal.cz
+420 602 192 694

----------


## sos15

Hvala  Mala88

----------


## Ziggy40

nina977..kako si mi..kako bebac

----------


## Ziggy40

malo mi je jace krenulo, ali jos ne ono pravo..nadam se da necu pogrijesiti ako pricekam sutra ujutro

----------


## Ziggy40

Kad prvi put kreces u nesto ajmo reci novo...ja sam se skroz prepustila njima, kao ono idem u Prag po bebu vracam se i trudna sam i to je to..a sad vidim u glavi opet sto pitanja..ovi moji doktori u Zagrebu i Sloveniji ce me zadaviti koliko im pitanja postavim :Ups:  :Confused:

----------


## Ženica75

Sejla jesi ti isla sa jednim blasticom na oba transfera...i zasto jedna?

----------


## Ziggy40

I moja Praska avantura je krenula  :Smile:

----------


## elvi

Meni je krenulo onako jače ali poslije 16 u petak i rekla mi je gđa Ksneija da računam od slijedećeg dana prvi dan. I tako sam se pikala tek od nedjelje. Mi ćemo u listopadu na FET. Što me čeka od priprema i pretraga za FET?

----------


## kaji

> Meni je krenulo onako jače ali poslije 16 u petak i rekla mi je gđa Ksneija da računam od slijedećeg dana prvi dan. I tako sam se pikala tek od nedjelje. Mi ćemo u listopadu na FET. Što me čeka od priprema i pretraga za FET?


Elvi ja sam za FET od drugog dc uzimala estrofem aspirin itd. A na ultrazvuk izmedju 10od i 12og dc pa njima javis kolike je debljine endo i dali je trolinijski. Onda ti oni jave kada da pocnes sa utrogestanom i kada da dodjes na transfer. Na neke dodatne pretrage ja nisam morala ici.

----------


## elvi

kaji hvala na odgovoru. Moram to pripremit svog gin. Zadnji put je bio baš ok što se UZV tiče.

----------


## Ziggy40

Sad sam se cula sa PFc, sve ide po planu i dobro sam ucinila sto sam danas krenula...hvala vam curke❤️

----------


## Mala88

Ziggy draga, srecno!  :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ziggy draga, srecno!


Draga hvala ti

----------


## Ziggy40

Mala88 i tebi neka je ovo sretni vlakic za Prag

----------


## kaji

Krenulo je krenulo

----------


## kaji

Sretno curke ❤️

----------


## opa

Pozz..cure jeste rezervirale hotele ili apartmane.i koje ste rezervirake da mi napišete..mi mislimo ici sa avionom pa me zanima jel neka od vas uzimala povratnu kartu pa da ju je morala produživati ili skratiti vrijeme odlaska

----------


## opa

Povratka iz praga mislim..da sre se ranihe vratile nego što ste rezervirale kupljenu kartu

----------


## Ziggy40

Ja sam ti rezervirala clarion  congres hotel..67€ sa doruckom i isto idem sa avionom..rekli su mi da sto se tice mjenjanja za povrat iz Praga ako ima mjesta u toj tarifi nije problem ili moram nadoplatiti..e sad vidjet cu kad dodem tamo kako ce biti

----------


## opa

Ja ću danas krenuti sa rezervacijama pa ću viditi kako dalje,,hvala vam na informacijama

kad bi ti trebala biti u pragu.mi mislimo u nedjelju 30.07


> ja sam ti rezervirala clarion  congres hotel..67€ sa doruckom i isto idem sa avionom..rekli su mi da sto se tice mjenjanja za povrat iz praga ako ima mjesta u toj tarifi nije problem ili moram nadoplatiti..e sad vidjet cu kad dodem tamo kako ce biti

----------


## Ziggy40

Ja sam tamo 6.8. sljedeci dan bi trebala biti punkcija, e sad mozda ev bude 1-2 dana i kasnije..planiram se vratiti 13 nadam se da hocu to mi je sretan broj  :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy40

Cure koje se pikate sa Fragminom ili slicno..gdje se pikate trbuh ili noga?

----------


## Rominka

Trbuh. Naizmjence lijeva i desna strana.

----------


## Ziggy40

> Trbuh. Naizmjence lijeva i desna strana.


 Super, trbuh mi je vec navikao na pikalice

----------


## opa

Izgleda da su hoteli dosta popunjeni..jos mi sutra pŕeostaje potraga..jel mi moze netko neki hotel  ilinapartman preporučit da je u blizini pfc

----------


## Ziggy40

Jesi probala preko airnb nesto pronaci

----------


## opa

U zanji tren rezervirali clarion hotel..jupi..jos malo i avantura počinje

----------


## Ziggy40

Opa...super..meni su se oni cinili jako dobri, par eura skuplji ali su super..neka sretni praski vlakic krene  :Smile:

----------


## Antonija Mia

poz svima malo sam potonula....hm al bit cu ja ko nova trebam jos malo cajta!!! ziggy drago mi je da sve ide po planu :Very Happy:  cure da li koja zna tocni nazivi  pretrage za trombofilij?? idem kod svog dr opce prakse jer mi je ginic reko da mi to mora internist napisati....tnx

----------


## Antonija Mia

imam podatke od gospode koja iznajmljuje apartman 5mn pjesice od klinike dan je 50 eura...imate sve unutra!! doceka vas i kava i nescafe da mozete si skuhati...pastete razne i sokovi....kak ti dorucak! novo opremljeno....javite se pp ako ste zainteresirane.Nama je bila to bolja solucija nego hotel....kak da si doma! ima nas tv program...ma divota

----------


## Ziggy40

AntonijaMia..veceras ti napisem sve kaj sam ja vadila

----------


## Antonija Mia

> AntonijaMia..veceras ti napisem sve kaj sam ja vadila


hvala ti jer zbilja nemam pojma...a stitjnacu bum ponovno iako mi je tsh bio 1.20 mislim da je bio ok...al bum ponovila i to da nebi bilo nismo znali!! ipak me nesto kopa...nevjerujem da je bila biokemijska jer kod nje su vrijednosti male...moja je ipak zrasla iznad 10000....znaci ili greska kod embrij ili trombofilij jer su me noge abnormalno bolile tokom moje takozvane trudnoce i to najvise kod pregiba iza koljeno ponoci nisam znala kako ih namjestiti...ja mislim da ima veze s krvotokom!! hm...ziggy i tebi je uputnicu dao dr opce  prakse? daje on to olako ili ne....

----------


## Ziggy40

Bolje provjeriti, to se slazem. Meni je dao ginekolog na osnovu nalaza privatnog ginekologa, a poslje nadopunu na osnovu nalaza hematologa

----------


## Antonija Mia

moj je rekao da mi tu uputnicu za hematologa mora dati dr opce prakse....danas sam napisala kseniji mail i sve objasnila...tek od sutra pocinje raditi al nevjerujem da cu i sutra dobiti odg kad dr L radi od 7.08...tak da ako bude problema oko te uputnice neka onda dr L po povratku GO napise preporuku za te pretrage....ocito je ta pretraga skupa kad ju ne dajeju olako...neznam nekej bum zmislila!! ali u svakom slucaju cu dr opce prakse pitati za tu uputnicu...ako ide ide ako ne onda cu pricekati dr L....

----------


## Ziggy40

Meni nisu radili probleme, ali ja sam privatno obavila hematologa i moj gin mi je samo na osnovu toga dao uputnice

----------


## Antonija Mia

al sto ne kuzim kod tebe...sama si rekla da nije uspijela niti jedna trudnoca ili pozitivna beta...onda kaj si rekla hematologu?? jer navodno za tu pretragu preko hzzo treba barem 3 puta imati spontani...ili je on privatnik i bas mu se fucka...ti mu velis kaj hoces i on to napise...a koliko te kostao taj privat hematolog?? mozda i ta solucija nije za odbaciti..jao dobit cu žulj na mozgu od tolika razmisljanja i šeme takve i onakve :neznam:

----------


## Ziggy40

Gle to su privatnici..potrefila sam kod super doktorice i nije mi radila probleme

----------


## Mala88

Evo dobila rezultate,moj tsh jos uvjek 9  :Sad:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Evo dobila rezultate,moj tsh jos uvjek 9


hm...nije dobro!!! ja mislim da budes morala odgoditi svoj polazak u pragu... :Sad:

----------


## Mala88

Odgodit ne mogu,al mozda cu morati zamrznuti ih.. a ja vec uveliko na estrofemu,i moj endometrium super, 8 i eto sad ovo  :Sad:

----------


## kaji

> Evo dobila rezultate,moj tsh jos uvjek 9


Zao mi je mala  :Sad:  jesi odlucila sta ces za transfer?

----------


## Mala88

Pa ne znam,da vidim sjutra sa prontalom,sta oni kazu, dali samo zamrznuti ili cemo raditi transfer. Moj ordinirani doktor kaze t4 free je dobar pa nju ne brine tsh mnogo. Nisam pametna  :Sad:  Cure  svako misljenje dobrodoslo.

----------


## Ziggy40

Tesko je tu biti pametan..obicno terapija treba malo duze da pocne djelovati..vjerojatno uz estroferm se sada sporije spusta..e sad prije nisu bas obracali paznju na stitnjacu..ali kad gledas koliko sad moras proci pa da radi nje ti ne uspije..vidi sto ce ri reci iz pronatala iev da ti dr jos malo digne dozu..ja sam u samim pocetcima imala oko 7 tsh, odmah su me stavili na 50 ali nakon kratkog vremena presla sam na 75.. jer nije bilo dovoljno

----------


## Rominka

Mala, TSH sam po sebi i nije relevantan. Ako je t4 free uredan, moguce da je rezultat tsh posljedica estrofema. U svakom slucaju, cekaj da vidis sto ce Pronatal odluciti. A i da moras zamrznuti, nije ni to strasno. Time dobivas vrijeme da se tsh dovede u red.

----------


## Antonija Mia

ja sam isto imala lose nalaze i nisam isla na svijez transfer...isli smo tamo kad i donatorka muz dao doprinos i nakon 3 dana zamrznuli su ih...i kad je bilo bolje isli smo na fet...prevelik je novac u pitanju!!! bolje pricekati nego srljati...sejla ti o tome bolje zna!! sama je napisala da bi odgodila...

----------


## sejla

Mala, žao mi je za tsh  :Sad:  ali baš je dosta bio povišen i za to kratko vrijeme se on nažalost ne može vratiti u optimalne vrijednosti, baš mu treba vremena, i kad je hiper i kad je hipo u pitanju...
Svakako se konzultiraj s Pronatalom...ali mislim da je najbolje rješenje otići i zamrznuti...pa da odvalite ovaj zahtjevan dio zbog sinkronizacije s donorkom, a na fet onda kad se tsh smiri...fet je puno lakše dogovoriti i trebate samo jedan dan u kliniku, pa se nadam da biste to nekako mogli izvesti obzirom na go i sve ostalo....
Ovo je samo moje mišljenje...
Piši nam...i drž se, znam da ti nije lako  :Love:

----------


## Mala88

Hvala puno svima na savjetima! Sejla u pravu si,i klinika misli tako. Pricala sam sa njima i odlucili da je bolje zamrznuti. Da sam razocarana sto mi se sve ovo izdogadjalo, jesam! Ali sta je tu je,moram misliti razumno. Zamrznuti pa do za pola godine-godinu kad nam se ukaze prilika probati  :Sad:

----------


## kaji

Mala  :grouphug:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Hvala puno svima na savjetima! Sejla u pravu si,i klinika misli tako. Pricala sam sa njima i odlucili da je bolje zamrznuti. Da sam razocarana sto mi se sve ovo izdogadjalo, jesam! Ali sta je tu je,moram misliti razumno. Zamrznuti pa do za pola godine-godinu kad nam se ukaze prilika probati


zao mi je i ja sam tako prešla...i nakon 3 mj smo isli na fet!! zasto bi morala cekati 6mj do godinu dana??vec  za 2mj može se dovesti tsh u red...vjeruj mi to je najbolja opcija...drzi se :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Drage moje treba mi pomoc,

moj ciklus je krenuo upravo, a od Pronatala nisam jos dobila upute na njemačkom jeziku za nalaze koje moram obaviti izmedju 2-3 dana. Sto je najgore, to je sad tek pocelo. Prvi dan racunam sutra, a onda po tome moram sutra obaviti nalaze, jer drugi i treci dan pada vikend. Ja nisam sigurna da cu to do sutra uspjeti.
Da li je prevelika greska napraviti nalaze u ponedeljak?

----------


## Ziggy40

Koliko sam ja upucena pretrage hormona ako to trebas ti se vade izmedu 2-5 dana..po meni ti je bolje ponedjeljak(E2,fsh,lh, prolaktin)

----------


## Ziggy40

Cure dali postoji fragmin u ampulama ili nekako drugacije da ga ja mogu navuci, ove tupe igle ce me dotuci

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Cure dali postoji fragmin u ampulama ili nekako drugacije da ga ja mogu navuci, ove tupe igle ce me dotuci


puna si hematoma  kaj ne...stavljaj kocku leda  prije uboda i nebus osijetila...probaj

----------


## Optimist

> Cure dali postoji fragmin u ampulama ili nekako drugacije da ga ja mogu navuci, ove tupe igle ce me dotuci


Povremeno pratim ovu temu pa vidim tvoje pitanje. 

Ja se pikam Clexanom i njegova igla je uzasno tupa, bas se tesko zabode. Pitala sam svog mpo ginekologa i dobila dozvolu da ga ga istrcam u drugu spricu na koju namontiram iglu i odlicno funkcionira. Zabodem bez problema. 

U ljekarni kupim najmanje sprice (2 ml) i najmanje i najtanje iglice za supkutano injiciranje. 

Naravno, posavjetuj se sa svojim ginekologom.

----------


## Ziggy40

> puna si hematoma  kaj ne...stavljaj kocku leda  prije uboda i nebus osijetila...probaj


Ma i prije kad sam se pikala sa hormonima, mozda bi mi jednom poplavilo..znala sam se pikati i po mjesec dana po 3 puta.. ali ovo su tako tupe igle za poluditi..ne mozes kozu probiti

----------


## Ziggy40

> Povremeno pratim ovu temu pa vidim tvoje pitanje. 
> 
> Ja se pikam Clexanom i njegova igla je uzasno tupa, bas se tesko zabode. Pitala sam svog mpo ginekologa i dobila dozvolu da ga ga istrcam u drugu spricu na koju namontiram iglu i odlicno funkcionira. Zabodem bez problema. 
> 
> U ljekarni kupim najmanje sprice (2 ml) i najmanje i najtanje iglice za supkutano injiciranje. 
> 
> Naravno, posavjetuj se sa svojim ginekologom.


Joj hvala ti puno, budem pitala..ja sam uspjela pronaci cak i one male sprice od 1 ml..sutra zovem ginekologa ili hematologa

----------


## Optimist

E, u te neces moci pretociti, probala sam...ako mislis na iglu i spricu u jednom komadu...bez da se moze skinuti igla. 

Ovako praznu spricu navucem na 0,5 ml i kroz otvor gurnem iglu Clexana i istrcam heparin (ostavim malo zraka, jer ostane mrvica u "grlu" sprice) pa namontiram iglu. 

Igla je 0,3 x 13 mm.

----------


## Ziggy40

Samo je sprica, to sam jedva pronasla, trebalo mi je za nekaj navlaciti isto u zadnjem postupku, jedva sam nasla, radi jedinica..ali super hvala ti puno i cestitam ❤️

----------


## Optimist

Hvala ti  :Smile: 

Drago mi je da sam ti pomogla, jer je meni davanje Clexana s originalnom iglom stvaralo jaku neugodu. 

Sretno!!!

----------


## Ziggy40

> Hvala ti 
> 
> Drago mi je da sam ti pomogla, jer je meni davanje Clexana s originalnom iglom stvaralo jaku neugodu. 
> 
> Sretno!!!


Razmisljam se kao sa Fragminom bi se trebala cijelu trudnocu pikati..mislim naravno prezivjela bih sve, ali ako bas ne moram, bolje se snaci  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Tocno  :Smile:

----------


## kaji

> Drage moje treba mi pomoc,
> 
> moj ciklus je krenuo upravo, a od Pronatala nisam jos dobila upute na njemačkom jeziku za nalaze koje moram obaviti izmedju 2-3 dana. Sto je najgore, to je sad tek pocelo. Prvi dan racunam sutra, a onda po tome moram sutra obaviti nalaze, jer drugi i treci dan pada vikend. Ja nisam sigurna da cu to do sutra uspjeti.
> Da li je prevelika greska napraviti nalaze u ponedeljak?


Draga sos nije u ponedeljak kasno. Do 5og dana se vade hormoni nebrini. Nadam se da ces uspijeti ❤️

----------


## sos15

Hvala vam Ziggy40 i Kaji. Onda sutra zovem ginekologa i pitam da to odradim u ponedeljak. valjda ce mi dopustiti bez uputnice?

----------


## kaji

> Hvala vam Ziggy40 i Kaji. Onda sutra zovem ginekologa i pitam da to odradim u ponedeljak. valjda ce mi dopustiti bez uputnice?


Hoce jer to nije nista extra nego klasicni status hormona, ako ipak budu trazili reci da ces donijeti cim ti klinika posalje

----------


## Ziggy40

cure dali vi estroferm uzimate tocno u odredeno vrijeme ili ne igra ulogu ono pol sata - sat razlike

----------


## Rominka

Ja sam s tim stvarima skolski, u sat. Imala sam raspored kad sto pijem jer sam pocinjala u ujutro u 5 i po, pa nesto je trebalo ovako, nesto onako piti, pa nuspojave...bilo je smijesnih situacija. Ali, pila sam po ps-u.

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ja sam s tim stvarima skolski, u sat. Imala sam raspored kad sto pijem jer sam pocinjala u ujutro u 5 i po, pa nesto je trebalo ovako, nesto onako piti, pa nuspojave...bilo je smijesnih situacija. Ali, pila sam po ps-u.


ah takva sam i ja i onda ko zombi hodam po stanu jer onda vise nemam sto za piti ili piknuti se :Laughing:

----------


## Optimist

Ziggy, jesi pitala za pretakanje heparina?

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ziggy, jesi pitala za pretakanje heparina?


jesam draga...hematolog mi je rekao tj sestra na salteru da mogu, a u Pragu nisu protiv toga ali kao da se nebi nesto izgubilo u pretakanju..jucer sam ja ipak istrcala u drugu spricu i pikla se sa sc iglom - ostrom...e sada nadam se da to nece biti problem i da se nista od doze nece pogubiti

----------


## Ziggy40

jel vi puno piskite od estrofema..ja sam vec ko trudnica vjecito na wc-u :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Optimist

Ostane jako malo u onom grlu, ali ostavi nesto zraka pri kraju (kao u Clexanu) da pogura sto vise heparina. 
Mene je mpo gin. slao da vadim nalaze da vidi je li mi dovoljno heparina u organizmu, i je. 
Neusporedivo je lakse. Nema one boli, hematoma ni crvenih tockica od pikanja.

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ostane jako malo u onom grlu, ali ostavi nesto zraka pri kraju (kao u Clexanu) da pogura sto vise heparina. 
> Mene je mpo gin. slao da vadim nalaze da vidi je li mi dovoljno heparina u organizmu, i je. 
> Neusporedivo je lakse. Nema one boli, hematoma ni crvenih tockica od pikanja.


Ma da neusporedivo..a kaj si vadila od krvi samo PV, ili jos neke pretrage, jer meni je kao blaza mutacija, po doktorici 50% zena je ima..odredili su 5000IJ Fragmina
ja imam modrice promjera 2cm..uzasno

----------


## Optimist

Koju mutaciju imas?
Ja imam 3: Leiden hetero, PAI homo i MTHFR hetero. 
Vadila sam anti xa, trombocite, PV, fibrinogen.

----------


## Optimist

E, da, ja sam na dozi 4000 IU Clexana, ne znam koji je ekvivalent Fragmina.

----------


## Ziggy40

> Koju mutaciju imas?
> Ja imam 3: Leiden hetero, PAI homo i MTHFR hetero. 
> Vadila sam anti xa, trombocite, PV, fibrinogen.


PAI homo 4G, MTHFR hetero...svi ostali nalazi su mi sto se toga tice uredni

----------


## Optimist

Evo ti link za anti xa pa pitaj mogu li ti i to napraviti: http://klinkemija.kbcsm.hr/test.php?recordID=629
Pretraga se radi 4 h nakon date injekcije.

----------


## Optimist

Pijes folate ili Folacin? Pitam zbog MTHFR.

----------


## Ziggy40

> Evo ti link za anti xa pa pitaj mogu li ti i to napraviti: http://klinkemija.kbcsm.hr/test.php?recordID=629
> Pretraga se radi 4 h nakon date injekcije.


meni su rekli da je najbolje davati Fragmin navecer..hmmm onda nista od ovoga

----------


## Optimist

I ja sam davala navecer, ali mi je dr. objasnio kako da pomjerim. 
Svaki dan sam davala umjesto na 24 h na 21 h, dok nisam dosla na jutarnju dozu. 
Znaci, davala sam u 20 h, sutradan u 17 h, prekosutra u 14 h itd. 
Doduse, ostala sam na jutarnjem davanju, lakse mi je, nisam znala da ga je bolje davati navecer?!

----------


## Ziggy40

> I ja sam davala navecer, ali mi je dr. objasnio kako da pomjerim. 
> Svaki dan sam davala umjesto na 24 h na 21 h, dok nisam dosla na jutarnju dozu. 
> Znaci, davala sam u 20 h, sutradan u 17 h, prekosutra u 14 h itd. 
> Doduse, ostala sam na jutarnjem davanju, lakse mi je, nisam znala da ga je bolje davati navecer?!


Iskreno to mi je rekla jedna cura koja se muci sa trombofilijom i mpo vodama vec 10god..a tako su mi napomenuli i u Vg..ja si ga dajem u 20h, a aspirin pijem ujutro sa folatom.
ma ne vjerujem da ista ostane u sprici jer napravim sve kako treba a ionako kad si dajem sa onom njihovom spricom , moze doci do toga da ostane par kapi u igli

----------


## Optimist

Provjerit cu za svaki slucaj sa svojim gin. pa ako bude trebalo da vratim Clexane u vecernje sate. Tnx!  :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy40

> Provjerit cu za svaki slucaj sa svojim gin. pa ako bude trebalo da vratim Clexane u vecernje sate. Tnx!


Iskreno mislim da nista ne smeta niti ujutro..ali svakako provjeri, bas me zanima tocan odgovor...sve u svemu vi rastete i to je najbitnije  :Saint:

----------


## Optimist

> Iskreno mislim da nista ne smeta niti ujutro..ali svakako provjeri, bas me zanima tocan odgovor...sve u svemu vi rastete i to je najbitnije


Da, bas si to lijepo napisala  :Smile: 

I ja mislim da ne smeta, jer me je radi te pretrage pitao kada dajem Clexane pa prema tome zakljucujem da je svejedno. 
Ipak, priupitat cu ga.

----------


## opa

Evo i mene da vam se javim iz Praga..stigli smo oko 12 sati u hotel..malo odmorili i krenili u razgledavanje

Sutra ujutro se javljam u kliniku na ultrazvuk pa cemo znati kako dalje

----------


## Ziggy40

> Evo i mene da vam se javim iz Praga..stigli smo oko 12 sati u hotel..malo odmorili i krenili u razgledavanje
> 
> Sutra ujutro se javljam u kliniku na ultrazvuk pa cemo znati kako dalje


Draga opa...sretno..javljaj novosti..mozda se i sretnemo ❤️

----------


## kaji

> Evo i mene da vam se javim iz Praga..stigli smo oko 12 sati u hotel..malo odmorili i krenili u razgledavanje
> 
> Sutra ujutro se javljam u kliniku na ultrazvuk pa cemo znati kako dalje


Draga opa i od mene sretno ❤️

----------


## opa

Obavili prvi ultrazvuk..sve je uredu..nastaviti sa terapijom i u srijedu opet doći na ultrazvuk..pozz..

----------


## Ziggy40

Bravoo..znaci sve ide po planu.
Ja danas radila kontrolu TsH..vratio se na 1 jeeee

----------


## opa

Super..znaci i kod tebe ide sve po planu..

----------


## Ziggy40

Daa u nedjelju stizemo

----------


## Optimist

Cure, sretno!

----------


## Ziggy40

Hvala ti ❤️

----------


## opa

Super...onda se mozda i vidimo


> Daa u nedjelju stizemo

----------


## sos15

Opa i Ziggy sretno!

----------


## Ziggy40

> Opa i Ziggy sretno!


Hvala sos15

----------


## Rominka

Curke, sretno vam bilo  :Smile:  uzivajte  u Pragu, ljubite se i volite i vratite poduplani  :Wink:

----------


## antony34

Cure zelim vam svu srecu svijeta i da se kuci vratite s najvecim osmjehom. Da vam uspije.

----------


## Antonija Mia

i ja vam zelim sretan put i ujedno dobitan...da se vratite trbušaste :Bye:

----------


## opa

Hvala Vam cure

----------


## kaji

Jutro cure. Evo docekala i ja svoju mengu

----------


## kaji

Opet mi ode samo pola poruke a ja roman napisala. Uglavnom sretno nam svima  :grouphug:

----------


## Ziggy40

Hvala cure na ljepim vibrama..bravo kaji..pocinjemoo ❤️

----------


## Mala88

Cure cekam lijepe novosti od vas  :Smile:  Kaji <3

----------


## sos15

Kaji,sretno ❤

----------


## kaji

Hvala cure moje. Sa vama je sve lakse ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Ziggy40

Opa..kako napreduje

----------


## Ziggy40

Ja obavila uzv, pocetni trolinijski 6.1-6.9 mm..mislim da je to ok. Sad cekam da me nazovu kad i donatorki naprave kontrolu

----------


## nina977

Sretno cure!!❤

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Ja obavila uzv, pocetni trolinijski 6.1-6.9 mm..mislim da je to ok. Sad cekam da me nazovu kad i donatorki naprave kontrolu


imala sam isto tako 12.dan pa su mi pojacali estrofem na 3x2...ne brigaj jer na transfer mi je bio 11,5...super sve ide svojim tokom :Klap:

----------


## opa

Evo me cure.punkcija dobro prosla imamo 7 zrelih jaj.stanica i 2 manje zrele..doktorica zadovoljna a i ja jer nije nikad dosad bio takav rezultat..uvjek su bile jedna ili dvije.jajne stanice..sad je tulum u labosu počeo pa će mi ksenija javiti sutra kakvo je stanje sa embrijima
..po svemu sudeći u ponedjeljak bi trebao biti transfer.Malo me boli više nego zadnjih puta pa evo mirujem u sobi.nadam se da će sutra biti bolje

----------


## Ziggy40

bravo opa....jel ti javila kakvo je stanje u labosu....sretno draga..neka se srecica ljepo ugnjezdi

----------


## opa

Danas mi je javila imamo 7 embrija

----------


## Ziggy40

> Danas mi je javila imamo 7 embrija


Bravoo❤️

----------


## kaji

> Danas mi je javila imamo 7 embrija


Super  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kaji

Draga ziggy sretan put i da vam prag ostane u najljepsem sjecanju ❤️

----------


## Antonija Mia

ziggy sretan vam put...javi nam se redovito!!

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Danas mi je javila imamo 7 embrija


wauuuu...superiška :Yes:

----------


## Ziggy40

Mi stigli u Prag, sutra u 9 moramo biti u bolnici..vec me lagano panika hvata
Hvala vam cure❤️

----------


## opa

Ziggi dobrodosla.jel se odmarate ili ste u grad otisli

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ziggi dobrodosla.jel se odmarate ili ste u grad otisli


Trenutno cisto uzivanje, narucili si masaze za opustanje  :Smile: 
Kada si sutra u pfc?

----------


## Ziggy40

Opa..ti si isto u clarion hotelu?

----------


## opa

Da mi smo isto tu
.bravo bravo vi se masirate..mi nismo isli..sutra u 11.30 mi je dogovoren trancfer


> Opa..ti si isto u clarion hotelu?

----------


## Ziggy40

Odlicno..onda se sigurno vidimo tamo.. a navecer mozemo na pice..do kada ste tu

----------


## opa

Da..vidit ćemo se tamo sigurno mozda vi necete biti gotovi dok mi dođemo..meni je u 11.30 transfer i onda idem u hotel na odmaranje..a u utorak ujutro ako Bog da da sve bude uredu idemo konacno našoj kuci..9 dana je dovoljno za ovaj put


> Opa..ti si isto u clarion hotelu?

----------


## Ziggy40

Prvi dio obavljen..jos ne znam koliko js je bilo..meni endo 8 pa mi je dao jos flastere..nadam se da ce do cetvrtka sve biti ok..
Opa..drzi se i sretno ❤️

----------


## Antonija Mia

[QUOTE=Ziggy40;2997455]Prvi dio obavljen..jos ne znam koliko js je bilo..meni endo 8 pa mi je dao jos flastere..nadam se da ce do cetvrtka sve biti ok..
Opa..drzi se i sretno ❤️[/QUO
joj kak vam zavidim...tko zna kad cu ja opet za prague...uzivajte

----------


## Antonija Mia

ziggy kaj je vec bila punkcija?

----------


## Ziggy40

> ziggy kaj je vec bila punkcija?


Da.. imamo 8 js sad neka se sve ljepo oplode  :Smile:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Da.. imamo 8 js sad neka se sve ljepo oplode


 :Klap:  isto kao kod nas jedna se prestala razvijati...a kako ti je endo? znas da sam i ja dobila flastere estradot i svaki dan sam pila 0,75cl sok od cikle(encian)...pa je svu srecu na dan transfera 11,5...nema panike sve bu ok

----------


## Ziggy40

Za sad je 8 dao mi je jos i flastere pa cemo vidjeti, nadam se da ce se popraviti

----------


## kaji

Super ziggy a za endo nebrini, sa flasterima brzo raste. Opa kako je prosao transfer? Neka bude sretno  :Heart: 

Mala 88 kako si ti? Kako je proslo kod vas? Ja u petak idem na UZ,danas mi je 6 dc.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Za sad je 8 dao mi je jos i flastere pa cemo vidjeti, nadam se da ce se popraviti


ma bude...uvjerena sam!!  :Heart:

----------


## kaji

Antonia Mia kada vi planirate po zmrzlice?

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonia Mia kada vi planirate po zmrzlice?


trebamo cekati da beta pada na 0....i 3 puta ponoviti da je negativna i onda cekati ciklus!!! nakon toga moram briseve,papu i urinokulturu...da se tijelo oporavi pa se nadamo negdje 11mj ili 12mj...prije ne :Sad:  imamo ih jos 3... pa boze pomozi!! jer  cu imati 46g nakon toga odustajem...iako mi je pricala dr L da je sad imala slucaj di je zena u 49.g i jos u menopauzi uspjelo od prve...

----------


## kaji

> trebamo cekati da beta pada na 0....i 3 puta ponoviti da je negativna i onda cekati ciklus!!! nakon toga moram briseve,papu i urinokulturu...da se tijelo oporavi pa se nadamo negdje 11mj ili 12mj...prije ne imamo ih jos 3... pa boze pomozi!! jer  cu imati 46g nakon toga odustajem...iako mi je pricala dr L da je sad imala slucaj di je zena u 49.g i jos u menopauzi uspjelo od prve...


Ima bas na forumu kutak sam neki dan citala  jedna sa 48 trudna, isto kod dr.L 
Samo se ti odmori sad i skupi snage fet. Pokazalo se da mozes ❤️

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Ima bas na forumu kutak sam neki dan citala  jedna sa 48 trudna, isto kod dr.L 
> Samo se ti odmori sad i skupi snage fet. Pokazalo se da mozes ❤️


da samo kaj je ovo igra zivaca...da poludis...sad je bio u petak 14.put da vadim betu!!! radujes se kad beta raste a ja se trenutno radujem jer pada...jako sporo pada!! uhhh

----------


## Ziggy40

Opa kako je..jel odmaras..

----------


## Ziggy40

Opa..ako si za da odemo u predvorje na pice  :Smile:

----------


## opa

Transfer prosao uredu..2 embrija raćena 4 su smrznuta..malo su mi jajnici povećani pa moram danas strogo mirovati da sutra mogu bolje podniti putovanje..ja sam zadovoljna sa svime..dr.laz  je danas dosla sa godišnjeg pa mi je.bila na transferu i bas lipo ohrabrila..za 16 dana trebam.napraviti betu i do tada uzivati i pozitivno mislitit..

----------


## opa

Eto nas ..nađemo se kod lifta

----------


## Ziggy40

Uff cekaj..sad vidila poruku..dodem za 10 min samo da fragminom se piknem..cekaj me na suprot recepcije

----------


## Ziggy40

Sto imas na sebi , koji na m je znak raspoznavanja :Smile: ..imam zlatnu torbicu

----------


## opa

Smećkasta majica i crne gaće

----------


## Ziggy40

Evo upravo mi javili imamo 7 embrija :Smile: ❤️

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Evo upravo mi javili imamo 7 embrija❤️


isti scenariji bio kod mene... :Klap:  ima tu puno bebica :Heart:  kad bu transfer?

----------


## Ziggy40

Transfer bi trebao biti u cetvrtak.. :Smile: ..samo da sve prode u redu❤️

----------


## Ziggy40

Cure koje ste bile na transferu..jeste li pitali za vracanje blastica..kako to ide kod njih..dali se samo blastice vracaju kod feta

----------


## antony34

Cure sretno. Evo da se i ja javim mene zaprimili u bolnicu. Sutra cu znati kad cemo na cr. Cure zelim vam puno puno srece i da i vi ko i ja docekate ovaj dan sa nestrpljenjem. Pusa javim vam se jos

----------


## Ziggy40

> Cure sretno. Evo da se i ja javim mene zaprimili u bolnicu. Sutra cu znati kad cemo na cr. Cure zelim vam puno puno srece i da i vi ko i ja docekate ovaj dan sa nestrpljenjem. Pusa javim vam se jos


Neka sve brzo prode..i jos brze otisla ponovo po svoju srecicu ❤️

----------


## kaji

> Cure sretno. Evo da se i ja javim mene zaprimili u bolnicu. Sutra cu znati kad cemo na cr. Cure zelim vam puno puno srece i da i vi ko i ja docekate ovaj dan sa nestrpljenjem. Pusa javim vam se jos


Draga anthony pratila sam tvoju pricu i radujem se stobom. Aaaaa kako mi je brzo proletila tvoja trudnoca. Neka ti bude sa srecom i javi nam kad rodis.  :grouphug:

----------


## kaji

> Cure koje ste bile na transferu..jeste li pitali za vracanje blastica..kako to ide kod njih..dali se samo blastice vracaju kod feta


Draga ziggy 7 embria super

----------


## kaji

Cure dali vama nestane pola poruke nekad? Ziggy pitaj za blaste. Ja sam prvi put imala morule a kasnije uvijek blaste. Ovaj put cu da vidim sta kaze embriolog pa cu tako.

----------


## Ziggy40

[QUOTE=Ziggy40;2997682]Neka sve brzo prode❤️

----------


## Ziggy40

Oprosti krivo sam vidjela ime..sretno ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Ziggy40

> Cure dali vama nestane pola poruke nekad? Ziggy pitaj za blaste. Ja sam prvi put imala morule a kasnije uvijek blaste. Ovaj put cu da vidim sta kaze embriolog pa cu tako.


Hvala ti.. vidjet cu jer mi blaste padaju na subotu

----------


## sos15

Opa I Ziggy želim vam od sveg srca da nam uskoro javite sretne vijesti.
Anthony34, da se sto prija mazis sa svojom bebicom.
Kaji kad ti krećes put Praga? Možda se i sretnemo.
Da li neko zna da li se u Pronatalu može u evrima plaćati?  Ili karticom?

----------


## antony34

Moze se i eurima i karticom. Samo pazi ako placate karticom imate odredeni limit koji mozes provuci. Mi smo na dva puta placali karticom, jer se ne moze odjednom. Ako se ne varam mozes u jednom placanju platiti samo 10000kn .

----------


## Rominka

Cesi nam moraju naplatiti u eurima, i kad je karticno placanje, a dnevni limit mozete prije odlaska dogovoriti u banci pa nema problema.

Antony <3 sto reci nego uzivajte

cure, vratite se s pojacanjem  :Wink:

----------


## kaji

> Opa I Ziggy želim vam od sveg srca da nam uskoro javite sretne vijesti.
> Anthony34, da se sto prija mazis sa svojom bebicom.
> Kaji kad ti krećes put Praga? Možda se i sretnemo.
> Da li neko zna da li se u Pronatalu može u evrima plaćati?  Ili karticom?


U petak idem na UZ  pa moram njima javiti kakav je endo. Neznam jos kako donorka napreduje ali ja mislim da bi mogli oko 15og da nas zovu. Moramo biti tamo na dan punkcije i ostajemo 3 do 4 dana ako nebudemo cekali blaste. Bilo bi lijepo da se sretnemo.  :Heart:

----------


## Ziggy40

Cure nosite si obavezno duge rukave..ljeto ovdje kao da je zavrsilo

----------


## Antonija Mia

[QUOTE=kaji;2997757]U petak idem na UZ  pa moram njima javiti kakav je endo. Neznam jos kako donorka napreduje ali ja mislim da bi mogli oko 15og da nas zovu. Moramo biti tamo na dan punkcije i ostajemo 3 do 4 dana ako nebudemo cekali blaste. Bilo bi lijepo da se sretnemo. :hear
uhhh to je sve blizu...uskoro krece i tvoj vlakic :Trči:  neznam da PFC ceka blaste...mislim da ide do morule u svijezem transferu jer kako da zamrnze blaste?? obzirom da za fet oni ih odmrzne dan prije oni se onda dijele dalje...neznam!!  mojih su stari 72 sata o vracene su mi oba puta morule...i embriolog kod razgovora kaze da je bolje onda ih vracati 3 dan jer su u prirodnom okruzenju...pronatal koliko sam uspjela vidjeti oni vracaju blaste...nakon neuspjesnog embriotransfera drugi put sam trazila kod feta blaste..ali eto dobila sam opet morule...mislim da nema veze kaj vracaju...imaju uspjeha koliko stari bili ako su kvalitetni...kod mog drugog pokusaja doslo je do pozitivne bete ali eto nisu bili kvalitetni i ocito je greska bila u hromozonima, slicna situacija i kod biokemijske trudnoce...

----------


## Ziggy40

Evo bila u pfc..6 je opstalo 4 su cak i malo brza(to je dalmatinac)  :Smile: ..sutra je transfer u 13❤️...sto se tice samog vracanja koji dan, i oni kazu da je bolje 3 dan ali ako zelim mozemo se dogovoriti i za blasticu

----------


## kaji

[QUOTE=Antonija Mia;2997775]


> U petak idem na UZ  pa moram njima javiti kakav je endo. Neznam jos kako donorka napreduje ali ja mislim da bi mogli oko 15og da nas zovu. Moramo biti tamo na dan punkcije i ostajemo 3 do 4 dana ako nebudemo cekali blaste. Bilo bi lijepo da se sretnemo. :hear
> uhhh to je sve blizu...uskoro krece i tvoj vlakic neznam da PFC ceka blaste...mislim da ide do morule u svijezem transferu jer kako da zamrnze blaste?? obzirom da za fet oni ih odmrzne dan prije oni se onda dijele dalje...neznam!!  mojih su stari 72 sata o vracene su mi oba puta morule...i embriolog kod razgovora kaze da je bolje onda ih vracati 3 dan jer su u prirodnom okruzenju...pronatal koliko sam uspjela vidjeti oni vracaju blaste...nakon neuspjesnog embriotransfera drugi put sam trazila kod feta blaste..ali eto dobila sam opet morule...mislim da nema veze kaj vracaju...imaju uspjeha koliko stari bili ako su kvalitetni...kod mog drugog pokusaja doslo je do pozitivne bete ali eto nisu bili kvalitetni i ocito je greska bila u hromozonima, slicna situacija i kod biokemijske trudnoce...


 I ja mislim da je tako Antonija. Sto se mene tice i nemoraju biti blaste. Prvi put kad sam ostala trudna bila je morula. Daaaaa draga jos malo pa i moj vlakic krece  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kaji

> Evo bila u pfc..6 je opstalo 4 su cak i malo brza(to je dalmatinac) ..sutra je transfer u 13❤️...sto se tice samog vracanja koji dan, i oni kazu da je bolje 3 dan ali ako zelim mozemo se dogovoriti i za blasticu


Ziggy draga drzim fige za sutra. Ponesi carape da ti noge nisu ledene poslije transfera. Dr L. kaze tople noge topla maternica  :Heart:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Evo bila u pfc..6 je opstalo 4 su cak i malo brza(to je dalmatinac) ..sutra je transfer u 13❤️...sto se tice samog vracanja koji dan, i oni kazu da je bolje 3 dan ali ako zelim mozemo se dogovoriti i za blasticu


superiska...drzim fige!!  :Heart:

----------


## Antonija Mia

KAJI ti imas vec jednu uspjesnu trudnocu? gdje je ostvarena?

----------


## kaji

> KAJI ti imas vec jednu uspjesnu trudnocu? gdje je ostvarena?


Nazalost nije bila do kraja uspijesna  :Crying or Very sad:   To je bilo kod nase prve donacije u PFC

----------


## kaji

Curke jesu li vama noge oticale u postupcima?  Meni su ovaj put bas puno natekle. Lijeva vise nego desna. Sad me malo to brine pred postupak

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Nazalost nije bila do kraja uspijesna   To je bilo kod nase prve donacije u PFC


zao mi je... :Sad:  poznat mi je taj osjecaj...ali zato ce sad biti uspjesan jel tako?? bit cemo okrugle i debele trudnjace... :Heart:

----------


## kaji

> zao mi je... poznat mi je taj osjecaj...ali zato ce sad biti uspjesan jel tako?? bit cemo okrugle i debele trudnjace...


Tako je draga  :Heart:

----------


## Ziggy40

> Curke jesu li vama noge oticale u postupcima?  Meni su ovaj put bas puno natekle. Lijeva vise nego desna. Sad me malo to brine pred postupak


Meni nisu natekle..ali su nekako teske..imam osjecaj da je to od estrogena..ok trebala bi malo i odmarati..ali to cu sutra
Ne vjerujem da bi ti to trebalo smetati..

----------


## Ziggy40

Mene recimo ovaj put jako tjera na mokrenje..vjerojatno sva kombinacija ljekova

----------


## opa

Pozdrav cure.evo nas u našoj kućici,dosli smo jucer popodne
,jod cemo koji dan odmarati i onda polako se vraćati u normalu..do testa 22.08 kojeg trebam napravii..ziggi eto jos malo pa ces i ti na transfer..bit ce ovo lipi mjesec..nadamo se da će sve biti onako kako smo zaželile

----------


## Ziggy40

> Pozdrav cure.evo nas u našoj kućici,dosli smo jucer popodne
> ,jod cemo koji dan odmarati i onda polako se vraćati u normalu..do testa 22.08 kojeg trebam napravii..ziggi eto jos malo pa ces i ti na transfer..bit ce ovo lipi mjesec..nadamo se da će sve biti onako kako smo zaželile


Ej draga, bas sam se mislila jeste li stigli..drago mi je da smo se upoznale..zelim ti svu srecu, da mi budes ljepa i debela❤️

----------


## Ziggy40

Od sada vise ne mrdam nigdje, umorna sam vise od setnje, pocela sam i ceski pricati..do sutra u 12 ne micem s vise iz sobe  :Smile:

----------


## opa

I meni je drago da smo se upoznale i podjelile svoje priče..srwtno sutra pa se cujemo❤

----------


## Ziggy40

> Curke jesu li vama noge oticale u postupcima?  Meni su ovaj put bas puno natekle. Lijeva vise nego desna. Sad me malo to brine pred postupak


Kaji..jesi li ti ono sada na heparinu?

----------


## kaji

> Kaji..jesi li ti ono sada na heparinu?


Jesam draga. Trebam od dana punkcije donorke poceti sa 0,6 clexane

jesi vec u klinici? sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Ziggy40

Aha znaci jos nisi krenula..mislila sam da su ti mozda i od toga naoteknute noge..nisam jos..evo sad se spremam❤️

----------


## kaji

> Aha znaci jos nisi krenula..mislila sam da su ti mozda i od toga naoteknute noge..nisam jos..evo sad se spremam❤️


Popila sam juce jedan lasix pa je danas bolje. Sutra idem na UZ pa cu pitati dr sta bi moglo biti. A i velke su vrucine pa mozda malo i od toga naticu. Hvala sto mislis na mene. Javi kako je prosao transfer  :grouphug:

----------


## Ziggy40

Evo mene..sve gotovo..2 bubice su vracene. Sad idem u hotel i u subotu ih vodim kuci  :Smile:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Evo mene..sve gotovo..2 bubice su vracene. Sad idem u hotel i u subotu ih vodim kuci


jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...sad su na toplom i neka se uspjesno prime u maminoj buši :Very Happy:

----------


## opa

Bravoooo.sad ih ljepo cuvaj i odmaraj se kolko hod mozes..evo ja sam danas uspila i rucak skuhati i vratila se opet u vodoravni položaj

----------


## Ziggy40

> jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...sad su na toplom i neka se uspjesno prime u maminoj buši


❤️..evo upravo ih nahranila
 :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy40

> Bravoooo.sad ih ljepo cuvaj i odmaraj se kolko hod mozes..evo ja sam danas uspila i rucak skuhati i vratila se opet u vodoravni položaj


Nakupovala sam jutros u billi svega..tako da imam sve u sobi. Danas samo odmaranje

----------


## Ziggy40

Bila mi je dr.L na transferu..boze mili kako smirena zena. Dode ti samo da ju slusas ❤️

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Bila mi je dr.L na transferu..boze mili kako smirena zena. Dode ti samo da ju slusas ❤️


kaj ne?? ona nezna za stres... :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy40

Da pravo olaksanje za dusu❤️

----------


## kaji

> Evo mene..sve gotovo..2 bubice su vracene. Sad idem u hotel i u subotu ih vodim kuci


Super draga. Sad uzivanje i samo laganini  :Heart:

----------


## Ziggy40

Antony34... je sigurno vec rodila i mazi se sa svojim  andelom❤️

----------


## Ziggy40

Kako ste se ponasale prvi dan transfera? Boze mili kao da mi je prvi put..

----------


## kaji

> Kako ste se ponasale prvi dan transfera? Boze mili kao da mi je prvi put..


Takve smo sve ziggy  :Laughing:  pokusaj sve normalno da radis u granicama naravno. Otidjite malo prosetati da ne lezis stalno.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Kako ste se ponasale prvi dan transfera? Boze mili kao da mi je prvi put..


hahaha ja sam isti dan putovala 10h busom...i tek kad sam doslla doma onda sam mirovala...kuhala sam i jela i a je to...opet u horizontali :Laughing:

----------


## Ziggy40

Prva noc prosla.naravno da sam od 3-5 ujutro bila budna.. svakih sat vremena ogromne vrucine, a valjda sam se i prenaspavala..

----------


## Mala88

Drage cure, da vam pozelim srecu i pozitivne testove, pa da se zajedno radujemo!  :Smile:  Kod mene je zamrznuto 8 blatociste, mi prezadovoljni! :D Sad samo da se tsh sredi, i idemo po njih  :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy40

Ajme bravoo.. ❤️

----------


## kaji

Super mala, bas sam skoro mislila na tebe  :Heart: . Ja sad bila na UZ i endo mi nikad gori  :Sad:  samo 6mm. Dr kaze da je zato sto jos malo roskasto krvarim i 2 mjeseca sam uzimala pilule pa se jos nije poceo obnavljatii. Sad sam pisala u PFC da vidim sta ce oni reci. Izvadila sam i krv za TSH pa cu i to do podne znati. Moja donorka isto ima UZ danas i nadam se bar tu dobrim vjestima. A joj cure jesam sj..... sad skroz  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ziggy40

Ne trebas biti..meni je isto tanji bio pa su mi pojacali dozu i kad sam ovdje dosla dali jos flastere. Dr je bila zadovoljna sa debljinom na mjestu gdje se trebaju staviti embrijici

----------


## kaji

> Ne trebas biti..meni je isto tanji bio pa su mi pojacali dozu i kad sam ovdje dosla dali jos flastere. Dr je bila zadovoljna sa debljinom na mjestu gdje se trebaju staviti embrijici


Hvala ziggy draga  :Heart: . Ja vec uzimam 12 mg Estrofema dnevno pa neznam da li se moze jos pojacati. Jedino te flastere da probam. Ali ja jos uvijek malo brljavim to me cudi. Onako roskasto i skroz malo.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Drage cure, da vam pozelim srecu i pozitivne testove, pa da se zajedno radujemo!  Kod mene je zamrznuto 8 blatociste, mi prezadovoljni! :D Sad samo da se tsh sredi, i idemo po njih


wauuuu sigurno si u Pronatalu na postupak...uspjeh zagarantiran :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy40

Kaji onda ce ti sigurno reci odluku kad dodete na dan punkcije jer ce te i oni opet gledati. Meni je isto inace  endo uvijek savrsen ali isto ocito sad radi pilula se sporije debljao

----------


## Ziggy40

Cure 8 dan bi kao trebala biti implantacija 3 dnevnog embrija, jel da?

----------


## kaji

1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se

2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu

3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota

4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu

6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice

7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa

8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija

10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči

11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz 

urina

Evo draga ovo sam ti kopirala iz neta

----------


## Antonija Mia

> 1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se
> 
> 2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu
> 
> 3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota
> 
> 4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice
> 
> 5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu
> ...


to nije za osmostanicni nego za blaste...osmostanicni pocinje od 7 do 9 dana...a beta prije 12dnt nema svrhe...

----------


## kaji

Nakon transfera zametka starog 5 dana događa se sljedeće:



0 dpt...zametak je u stadiju blastociste

1 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz svog omota

2 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

3 dpt...započinje implantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista polako tone u sluznicu

4 dpt...implantacija se nastavlja kako morula sve dublje tone u sluznicu maternice

5 dpt...morula se u potpunosti ugnijezdila u sluznicu i ima stanice placente i fetusa

6 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

7 dpt...više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

8 dpt... više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

9 dpt... nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz 

urina

Draga Antonija ovo je za blaste. Gore sam dobro napisla

----------


## Ziggy40

Hvala vam cure.. ma pokusavam se ne brinuti sad o simptomima koliko uspjevam..ali nije to tako lako,  prije sam stalno osluskivala, a sad sam rekla kako nam dragi Bog da❤️

----------


## kaji

Ziggy bila si upravu za flastere. Sad mi je javila da od veceras pocnem sa Estradot 100 svaki drugi dan i da nepocinjem jos sa clexane nego tek od transfera. Mozda ipak bude nesto od mene  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ziggy bila si upravu za flastere. Sad mi je javila da od veceras pocnem sa Estradot 100 svaki drugi dan i da nepocinjem jos sa clexane nego tek od transfera. Mozda ipak bude nesto od mene


Bravoo.. ma bit  ce ja sam uvjerena.. njih ljepis na trbuh, a drL mi je rekla da se mogu i na leda nisko

----------


## kaji

Samo da napisem update haa haa sad su mi javili da donorka ima 10 do 11 jc ali su jos male tako da mora u ponedeljak opet na UZ i da bi punkcija mogla biti onda u srijedu. Eto aBd onda bi mi u utorak putovali za prag i transfer bi mogao biti na rodjendan od mog dragog muzica 19.8 to bi bas bilo super

----------


## sanjka

> to nije za osmostanicni nego za blaste...osmostanicni pocinje od 7 do 9 dana...a beta prije 12dnt nema svrhe...


Ovo je tocno sto je kaji napisala i ovo je za trodnevni embrij.
Osmostanicni embrij zapocinje implantaciju od 3-eg dana transfera i implantacija traje 3-4 dana.
Ima puno cura a i dokaza na temi kolika beta na koji dan transfera pa se da naci vec lijepih beta na 12 dnt i to dvodnevnih embrija a da ne spominjem trodnevne i blastice.

Ovo bi bilo i suvise kasno da trodnevni zapocinje implantaciju na 7 dnt :/

----------


## sanjka

A sto je i dokaz sto gore pise za trodnevni na 8 dnt *stanice placete pocinju luciti hormon HCG u krvi*.

----------


## kaji

Ziggy kako si danas? Jeste vec kuci? Kod mene jos uvijek roskasto ide neznam sta ce biti. Danas mi je 11 dc, ziggy na ovim flasterima pise 24 sata a ona je meni rekla svaki drugi dan da mijenjam. Kako si ti stavljala? Pusa

----------


## Ziggy40

Evo upravo  sletila..nadala se bar da nece kisa padati kad ono dosla kisa zamnom ...ja sam stavljala pon i cetv..jer uz to i pijes..tako da ne brini, kako su ti rekli tako zaljepi

----------


## kaji

> Evo upravo  sletila..nadala se bar da nece kisa padati kad ono dosla kisa zamnom ...ja sam stavljala pon i cetv..jer uz to i pijes..tako da ne brini, kako su ti rekli tako zaljepi


Ok draga hvala ti  :Heart:

----------


## Ziggy40

Ajme kako je ljepo biti kuci... mozda se bar veceras uspijem malo naspavati

----------


## Antonija Mia

ja sam isto estradot flastere koristila ali zg nisam nasla 100 nego od 50mg...pa sam ih lijepila oko pupka svaki drugi dan po 2...imala sam tragove i opristavila sam okolo...ali ja mislim da su oni uspjesniji od estrofem...kad pem ponovno na fet bum pitala dali moze od pocetka flastere bez estrofema..

----------


## kaji

Kod mene jutros prava krv, nikad mi se ovo nije desilo. Kao da opet dobivam mengu. Sutra ce mi javiti kad je punkcija ali sve mi se cini da cemo morati zalediti jer ja ovako nemogu na transfer.

----------


## Ziggy40

Kaji...A kakva priprema ti je bila?

----------


## kaji

Marvelon pilule do 28.7 i onda od prvog dana ciklusa :
Synarela spray ujutro i navece
Estrofem 3x2
Folacin ujutro
Predinson ujutro
Aspirin ujutro
Tako mi je uvijek protokol, ali ovaj put sam imala 5 dana mengu pa par dana nista i sad opet krvarim vec 3 dana onako po malo ali ima krvi

----------


## Ziggy40

mislim da ti je to jos uvijek ciscenje jer synarela je isto za suspresiju jajnika..naravno sad jedino ako to nije ono puno, ali vjerujem da bi ti sada se to trebalo sve smiriti.. znam da je sad najgore ostati smiren pogotovo jer je nedjelja

----------


## kaji

Rekla mi je da joj se javim danas pa sam joj napisala jutros, sutra moram opet na UZ pa cemo vidjeti. A i ja mislim tako kao i ti da se jednostavno sve cisti. Nisam 2 1/2 mjeseca imala a to je za mene puno jer dobijam u minutu svaka 26 dana
 ( bar to joj funkcionise ) hvala ti ziggy bas si ❤️

----------


## Ziggy40

> Rekla mi je da joj se javim danas pa sam joj napisala jutros, sutra moram opet na UZ pa cemo vidjeti. A i ja mislim tako kao i ti da se jednostavno sve cisti. Nisam 2 1/2 mjeseca imala a to je za mene puno jer dobijam u minutu svaka 26 dana
>  ( bar to joj funkcionise ) hvala ti ziggy bas si ❤️


Tu smo da budemo jedna uz drugu..i vi ste svi meni bila i jos uvijek najveca podrska❤️

----------


## Ziggy40

Opa...kako je kod tebe

----------


## Antonija Mia

ziggy...kako je kod tebe?? :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Rekla mi je da joj se javim danas pa sam joj napisala jutros, sutra moram opet na UZ pa cemo vidjeti. A i ja mislim tako kao i ti da se jednostavno sve cisti. Nisam 2 1/2 mjeseca imala a to je za mene puno jer dobijam u minutu svaka 26 dana
>  ( bar to joj funkcionise ) hvala ti ziggy bas si ❤️


kaji...kako danas kod tebe?? jel stalo???

----------


## Ziggy40

> ziggy...kako je kod tebe??


Kod mene za sada sve ok..jedino me leda bole od lezanja, jer mi je lakse leci nego sjediti..a kad se dignem uhvatim se da radim po kuci ko manijak, pa bolje da odmaram. Setnja lagana vise puta dnevno..jos su mi svi na moru pa nema nikoga za ispijanje kavica  :Smile:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Kod mene za sada sve ok..jedino me leda bole od lezanja, jer mi je lakse leci nego sjediti..a kad se dignem uhvatim se da radim po kuci ko manijak, pa bolje da odmaram. Setnja lagana vise puta dnevno..jos su mi svi na moru pa nema nikoga za ispijanje kavica


Laganini...tak treba!! samo nemoj preterivat  :utezi:  :utezi:

----------


## opa

Evo i mene...kaji nadam se da ce sve za ršiti dobro..ja sam ok..malo lezim.hodam napravim nesto po kjci i tako..brojim dane do kad bi mogla napraviti testić ili da jednostavno cekam 22.8 i vadim krv..bitno da se ja dobro osjecam..na dane kao da me uhvati neka bol kod jajnika pa pripisujem jos da je to od stimulacije i da se jos oni trebaju malo smiriti..jucer smo isli na more al ja sam se držala debelog hlada i nisam se kupala

----------


## sos15

Kaji, jesi li se čula sa doktoricom? Kako je danas?
Opa i Ziggy, odmarajte sad. Daće Bog, sledece godine da imate pune ruke posla

----------


## sos15

Izabrala sam tako lijepe sličice djece,ali ih kod mene ne prikazuje. Uglavnom,znate kakav vam posao želim

----------


## opa



----------


## kaji

Cure moje hvala sto mislite na mene. Evo sad sam uhvatila malo vremena da vam napisem. Kod mene je pravi krimi : krvarenje se dosta smanjilo i endo je danas puno bolji nego u petak sto je bio. Kod donorke folikuli jos mali pa mora u cervrtak opet na UZ i ja isto tako moram ponoviti UZ. Znaci do cetvrtka strpljen spasen. Opa draga kazu da se moze malo u more samo u bazene bolje ne tako da slobodno se bucni jednom i za nas, pusa ❤️
Antonija, ziggy i sos velika pusa ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Cure moje hvala sto mislite na mene. Evo sad sam uhvatila malo vremena da vam napisem. Kod mene je pravi krimi : krvarenje se dosta smanjilo i endo je danas puno bolji nego u petak sto je bio. Kod donorke folikuli jos mali pa mora u cervrtak opet na UZ i ja isto tako moram ponoviti UZ. Znaci do cetvrtka strpljen spasen. Opa draga kazu da se moze malo u more samo u bazene bolje ne tako da slobodno se bucni jednom i za nas, pusa ❤️
> Antonija, ziggy i sos velika pusa ❤️❤️❤️


weee...meni to dobro mirise :Smile:  zasto da ide lako kad moze i komplicirano...bitno da endo se  deblja to znaci kraj brljavlenje... :Heart:

----------


## Mala88

Evo meni sada javljeno da mi se tsh vratio normalu,sada je 2 ... Ne znam smijat se il plakat, sto sam morala propustit transfer. Bas se brzo snizio,i to je dobro.

----------


## Ziggy40

Super da se smanjilo..
Opa..umoci bar nogice za nas
Puse svima❤️❤️

----------


## Ziggy40

Rominka...kada ti kreces ponovo?

----------


## Ziggy40

> Cure moje hvala sto mislite na mene. Evo sad sam uhvatila malo vremena da vam napisem. Kod mene je pravi krimi : krvarenje se dosta smanjilo i endo je danas puno bolji nego u petak sto je bio. Kod donorke folikuli jos mali pa mora u cervrtak opet na UZ i ja isto tako moram ponoviti UZ. Znaci do cetvrtka strpljen spasen. Opa draga kazu da se moze malo u more samo u bazene bolje ne tako da slobodno se bucni jednom i za nas, pusa ❤️
> Antonija, ziggy i sos velika pusa ❤️❤️❤️


Bravooo..neka sve krene prema sretnom cilju❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Evo meni sada javljeno da mi se tsh vratio normalu,sada je 2 ... Ne znam smijat se il plakat, sto sam morala propustit transfer. Bas se brzo snizio,i to je dobro.


i ja sam morala propustiti svijezi transfer...kad planiras na fet?

----------


## Mala88

> i ja sam morala propustiti svijezi transfer...kad planiras na fet?


Nazalost sada mi obaveze ne dozvoljavaju skorije,vjerovatno ce morati pricekati zimu. Kakva je situacija kod tebe?

----------


## kaji

> Evo meni sada javljeno da mi se tsh vratio normalu,sada je 2 ... Ne znam smijat se il plakat, sto sam morala propustit transfer. Bas se brzo snizio,i to je dobro.


Hvala bogu mala, bas mi je drago. Mozda cu i ja morati kao i ti pa na FET.  Ali nemogu se vise ni sikirati. Sta je tu je. ❤️

----------


## kaji

> Bravooo..neka sve krene prema sretnom cilju❤️❤️❤️


Hvala draga ❤️

----------


## kaji

> weee...meni to dobro mirise zasto da ide lako kad moze i komplicirano...bitno da endo se  deblja to znaci kraj brljavlenje...


❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Mala88

> Hvala bogu mala, bas mi je drago. Mozda cu i ja morati kao i ti pa na FET.  Ali nemogu se vise ni sikirati. Sta je tu je. ❤️


Endo ti se deblja draga, a i krvarenje ti se smanjilo pa mozda i mozes odraditi transfer. Ali kako god bilo, ja ti zelim uspjeh, i nase mrvice ce biti tu i cekati nas :D

----------


## kaji

> Endo ti se deblja draga, a i krvarenje ti se smanjilo pa mozda i mozes odraditi transfer. Ali kako god bilo, ja ti zelim uspjeh, i nase mrvice ce biti tu i cekati nas :D


Hvala ti i upravu si mrvice nas cekaju ❤️

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Nazalost sada mi obaveze ne dozvoljavaju skorije,vjerovatno ce morati pricekati zimu. Kakva je situacija kod tebe?


situacija je zasad ok...beta pada sto je najbitnije!! vadim ju opet za 10 dana nadam se da bude 0...onda moram ju vaditi 3 puta za redom i ako je i dalje negativna idemo ponovno oko 12mj...nemas brige i fet je uspjesan...barem kod mene!! cak kod pojedine je on bio uspjesan a svijezi ne...hm iako ne kuzim zake obzirom da je donacija...valjda se moraju kocke posloziti ima tu puno faktora za uspjeh..a optimizam je najveci :Smile:

----------


## kaji

Ja sam kod FETa uvijek opustenija nekako a ima i puno FET-bebica ovdje na forumu, znaci zima je vasa cure. Prag je prelijep kad snijeg pada

----------


## Mala88

Cure, dali znate kako PRONATAL radi fet? Koji dan menge bi bio?

----------


## Ziggy40

> Cure, dali znate kako PRONATAL radi fet? Koji dan menge bi bio?


Koliko znam fet je uvijek nakon ovulacije..i onda ovisi jos i koji dan su zamrznuli

----------


## kaji

Ja sam u PFC i transferi su mi do sad bili izmedju 17og i 19 og dc, ja mislim da u pronatalu isto rade tako ali sigurno ce se javiti neka curka sto je bila u pronatal i bolje zna.

----------


## Rominka

I u Pronatalu je praksa izmedju 17. i 19. dc, ali to cete sve definirati.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> I u Pronatalu je praksa izmedju 17. i 19. dc, ali to cete sve definirati.


rominka kakva je situacija kod tebe? kad startaš... :Smile:

----------


## kaji

Cure moje moram opet kukati. Kod meine jutros opet krvarenje i stomak me boli kao kad imam. Izgleda da se kod mene sve pobrkalo. Javila sam i u prag pa cekam da jave da bar mogu prestati sa ljekovima. Sutra cekamo donorkin UZ i nadamo se da ce kod nje biti sve ok. Ljubim vas sve  :Heart:

----------


## Ziggy40

> Cure moje moram opet kukati. Kod meine jutros opet krvarenje i stomak me boli kao kad imam. Izgleda da se kod mene sve pobrkalo. Javila sam i u prag pa cekam da jave da bar mogu prestati sa ljekovima. Sutra cekamo donorkin UZ i nadamo se da ce kod nje biti sve ok. Ljubim vas sve


Uhh bas ti se sad malo zaredalo, iako to ne mora nista znaciti..ali najbolje vidjeti sto ce ti reci.. navijam da  sve ipak bude dobro..ali i da nam sutra javis za odlican donorkin nalaz❤️❤️

----------


## kaji

Evo sad su mi javili da sve odgadjamo za oktobar. Hoce ipak da bude friski transfer i trazice mi sad novu donorku a od ove ce zalediti jc i nekome ce biti kako se kaze donirane/ darovane. Ja sam bula i  za fet ali dr kaze da imam pravo na jedan friski i hoce da mi to omoguci. Pa smo ja i mm odlucili da je poslusamo. Sutra ipak moram na UZ jer kaze da ovaj ciklus moramo zavrsiti sa ljekovima ali neznam jos kako. Sutra cu vam javiti. Eto curke znaci kako ono rominka kaze jesen je nasa. ❤️

----------


## Ziggy40

> Evo sad su mi javili da sve odgadjamo za oktobar. Hoce ipak da bude friski transfer i trazice mi sad novu donorku a od ove ce zalediti jc i nekome ce biti kako se kaze donirane/ darovane. Ja sam bula i  za fet ali dr kaze da imam pravo na jedan friski i hoce da mi to omoguci. Pa smo ja i mm odlucili da je poslusamo. Sutra ipak moram na UZ jer kaze da ovaj ciklus moramo zavrsiti sa ljekovima ali neznam jos kako. Sutra cu vam javiti. Eto curke znaci kako ono rominka kaze jesen je nasa. ❤️


Vjerojatno ces sada polako smanjivati sve..a gle ja sam isto za pokusati sa svjezim, ali naravno ako se ti dobro osjecas i sve je optimalno kod tebe..sigurna sam da ce na jesen biti sve ok..vjerujem da ti se cini da je to jako daleko, ali nije brzo ce to proci ..grlim ❤️

----------


## kaji

> Vjerojatno ces sada polako smanjivati sve..a gle ja sam isto za pokusati sa svjezim, ali naravno ako se ti dobro osjecas i sve je optimalno kod tebe..sigurna sam da ce na jesen biti sve ok..vjerujem da ti se cini da je to jako daleko, ali nije brzo ce to proci ..grlim ❤️


Hvala ti mila ❤️ I ja se nadam sa se ovo vise nece ponoviti puj puj puj mozda moram postepeno prestati sa ljekovima jer je meni izgleda krenuo iduci ciklus zamisli. Pocelo tjelo da se buni izgleda. Zato malo odmora nece skoditi a sto ti kazes sad ce to proletiti  :Smile:  kako si mi ti? Ima li kakvih stidljivih simptomcica ?

----------


## Ziggy40

> Hvala ti mila ❤️ I ja se nadam sa se ovo vise nece ponoviti puj puj puj mozda moram postepeno prestati sa ljekovima jer je meni izgleda krenuo iduci ciklus zamisli. Pocelo tjelo da se buni izgleda. Zato malo odmora nece skoditi a sto ti kazes sad ce to proletiti  kako si mi ti? Ima li kakvih stidljivih simptomcica ?


Za sada jos nema.. jos je rano, a mozda i moje tijelo tako reagira na trudnocu  :Smile: ...vidjet cemo...odmori se i skupi energije ❤️

----------


## Ziggy40

sos15...kako kod tebe napreduje

----------


## Rominka

Kaji, nekada nam se stvari posloze "kako ne treba" da bi kasnije ispalo kako se dogodilo najbolje sto se imalo za dogoditi u datoj situaciji. Sad imas i priliku izregulirati cikluse do listopada sto je odlicno. Znam da ti i nije to neka utjeha, ali bit ces ti ok!  :Smile: 

curke, pratim vas, citam, ali sam u ful poslu. Kontroliram hormone sada, pa cu kroz nekih desetak dana znati situaciju. Iako samo poprilivno sigurna da mi je stitna malo smdrana, ali sacekat cu nalaze. Ako bude sve kako mi planiramo u studenom smo gore. 

Sos? Imas kakvih novosti?

----------


## kaji

Upravu si rominka ❤️ Sad sam dobila mail od PFC , u biti isti protokol kao i sada stim da dr ovaj put hoce umjesto synarela spray da probamo decapeptyl inekcije ( nikad nisam imala i tu ce mi trebati vasa pomoc ) moram na UZ cim krvarenje stane i ako nebudu ciste ili neka upala mogu u septembru poceti pulule da nastimam mengu na 16.10 da dobijem i okvirno transfer bi mogao biti 3.11. Samo prije svega moram kontrolisati ovo krvarenje da nije mozda kakva upala jer moje zdravlje je ipak na prvom mjestu. I ljekove mogu odmah prestati su rekli. Uff al se ja raspisa  :Laughing:   ljubim vas sve ❤️ I sad cekamo nasu ziggy i opa da nas razvesele  :grouphug:

----------


## Ziggy40

Decapeptyl ti je ful jednostavan..prvi dan ciklusa kad ti krene ali pusti da koji sat krvarenja prode, dajes si ga u trbuh kao i hormone..ja sam svaki dan ujutro i mora biti u isto vrijeme. U kutiji dobijes 7 kom i to sve ispucas i to ti je to..mozes si ti u bilo koje doba dana ali mora biti svakih 24 h

----------


## sos15

Cure moje, hvala što mislite na mene. Naše konsultacije su prosle. Osoblje jako ljubazno. Moj muž je odradio spremiogram, mada smo već unaprijed znali rezultat. Uglavnom, dogovorili smo termin za kraj oktobra. Lijekove smo kupili i čekaju u frižideru.
Jedina mana Pronatala je sto se nalazi u šumi i da bi došli do grada moramo koristiti putic kroz sumu,sto navečer nije bas prijatno. 
Kaji oktobar/novembar je nas. Sad ćemo pustiti Zigy i Opu da se vesele

----------


## kaji

> Cure moje, hvala što mislite na mene. Naše konsultacije su prosle. Osoblje jako ljubazno. Moj muž je odradio spremiogram, mada smo već unaprijed znali rezultat. Uglavnom, dogovorili smo termin za kraj oktobra. Lijekove smo kupili i čekaju u frižideru.
> Jedina mana Pronatala je sto se nalazi u šumi i da bi došli do grada moramo koristiti putic kroz sumu,sto navečer nije bas prijatno. 
> Kaji oktobar/novembar je nas. Sad ćemo pustiti Zigy i Opu da se vesele


Super sos znaci ipak se vidimo aBd kao sto smo i slutile  :Heart:   sigurno ce biti jos cura u nasem vlakicu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ziggy40

Cure meni dana 8 dt..za sada nikakvih simptoma...bilo mi nesto malo u trbuhu kao pred mengu, ali sada sve stalo..trbuh lagano napuhan od svega, cice imam osjecaj i broj manje..hahaha..ali kao da bi ja i mogla prepoznati znakove,  nikad nije bilo plusa..ali dobro jos 10 dana pa cemo znati istinu

----------


## kaji

> Cure meni dana 8 dt..za sada nikakvih simptoma...bilo mi nesto malo u trbuhu kao pred mengu, ali sada sve stalo..trbuh lagano napuhan od svega, cice imam osjecaj i broj manje..hahaha..ali kao da bi ja i mogla prepoznati znakove,  nikad nije bilo plusa..ali dobro jos 10 dana pa cemo znati istinu


Hoces stvarno cekati jos 10 dana? Ja bih crkla haa haaa puno cura nisu imale nikakve simptome pa su imale pozitivnu betu, ja cvrsto vjerujem u tvoje mrvice  :Heart:

----------


## Ziggy40

Iskreno najvjerojatnije cu izvaditi za tjedan dana..moram priznati vec samo toliko puta isplakala te minuse..tako da bolje da pricekam pa da samo jednom isplacem

----------


## opa

Evo i mene ..oslusjujem simptomr ali ni sama vise neznam sto je i kako je..jedan dan me boli drob kao pred mengu drugi dan me boli ispod pupka...danas opet nista al me jos uvjek jajnici kod krivog pokreta malo jace zabole...cike u pocetku bile mali vece sad kao da su se smanjile..neznam sto da vam recem..jos pricekati do bete 23.8 i uzivati u ovom stanju dok se ne dokaze suprotnom nedaj Bože

----------


## Ziggy40

Tako je opa..trudne smo dok se ne dokaze drugacije..nadam se da se ipak malo kupas  :Wink: ❤️

----------


## opa

Nisam isla..neka burica puše pa sam kući

----------


## kaji

Opa, ziggy kako je danas?

----------


## Antonija Mia

ja u petak vadila betu opet sad je 295...javila u petrovoj i opet je moram vaditi u srijedu :Crying or Very sad:  nadam se uskoro da bude na nuli...od subote imam strasne bolove dolje!!! kao da trebam dobiti ali jace...pa popijem tu i tam ketonal jer zbilja zna zaboljeti...igra zivaca :Cekam:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Evo i mene ..oslusjujem simptomr ali ni sama vise neznam sto je i kako je..jedan dan me boli drob kao pred mengu drugi dan me boli ispod pupka...danas opet nista al me jos uvjek jajnici kod krivog pokreta malo jace zabole...cike u pocetku bile mali vece sad kao da su se smanjile..neznam sto da vam recem..jos pricekati do bete 23.8 i uzivati u ovom stanju dok se ne dokaze suprotnom nedaj Bože


obecavajuci simptomi :Smile:  mene isto  je znalo ispod pupka probadati kod uspjesnog postupka i desna strana kaj da pulsira...drzim fige da bude beta do neba :Heart:

----------


## kaji

> ja u petak vadila betu opet sad je 295...javila u petrovoj i opet je moram vaditi u srijedu nadam se uskoro da bude na nuli...od subote imam strasne bolove dolje!!! kao da trebam dobiti ali jace...pa popijem tu i tam ketonal jer zbilja zna zaboljeti...igra zivaca


Draga bas se nekako oduzilo, zao mi je znam kako ti je.  :Heart:

----------


## Ziggy40

Kod mene stanje isto...ali saznat cemo sve za 8 dana...a posto sam kuci stalno mislim da mi je nesto, ustvari nije nista..naravno da mi je ovaj put drugacije jer nisam imala nikakvu stimulaciju, pa me jajnici ne bockaju ko prije.. ali u stvari ne osjetim nista..jedino sto jako malo spavam i to je pocelo od transfera

----------


## Ziggy40

> ja u petak vadila betu opet sad je 295...javila u petrovoj i opet je moram vaditi u srijedu nadam se uskoro da bude na nuli...od subote imam strasne bolove dolje!!! kao da trebam dobiti ali jace...pa popijem tu i tam ketonal jer zbilja zna zaboljeti...igra zivaca


Uff pa kako sad opet..nadam se da ces na u srijedu javiti ljepse vijesti..grlim

----------


## opa

Kod mene sve po starom pms bolovi stali..jajnici na krivi pokret još tu i tamo zabole..napuhana jos uvijek jesam...sad jos da prođu ova dva dana i u srijedu idem vaditi betu tako da znamo sto je..

----------


## sos15

Opa i mi s tobom iscekujemo srijedu . Ja sam nestrpljiva kao malo dijete.
Zigy i ti sitno brojiš

----------


## sos15

I tako se ja ispišem,a objavljene dvije recenice

----------


## sos15

Jeste li vi uzimale nešto od vitamina ili mjenjale način ishrane pred i u toku postupka? Bilo sta sto bi moglo pomoci?

----------


## opa

Ja sam uzela prenatal tablete diepharma od 1.5.2017...izbailaa sam kave i cigarete (koje sam ionako slabo koristila)..jela cikle i ananasa..i napravila domaći ljeek od suhih smokava u maslinovom ulju..i sad cekamo rezulatat.

----------


## sos15

Hvala Opa.
Moram i ja pokušati neke od tih vitamina. Ne pusim,kafu pijem jednom dnevno,ali s obzirom  da mi je pritisak prenizak,to je jedini način da se ujutro pokrenem.
Još nisam pronasla nešto što bi zamijenilo jutarnju kafu.
Ananas i smokve ću opet poceti. Voće ionako jedem svaki dan.

----------


## Ziggy40

Ja nisam nista uzimala, jer sam zadnje vrijeme stalno na nekim vitaminima. Pokusavala sam sto vise voca jesti i pila sam sok od ananasa, jedino sto sam pila od tbl to su folati

----------


## Antonija Mia

ejjjj...... :jutro:  moje dame,kaj ima novoga?? kod mene slapovi njagare...napokon!! jos da sutra beta bude 0...uhh nitko sretniji  :Heart:  :Heart:  a su nase trudnjace??

----------


## Ziggy40

> ejjjj...... moje dame,kaj ima novoga?? kod mene slapovi njagare...napokon!! jos da sutra beta bude 0...uhh nitko sretniji  a su nase trudnjace??


Jao neka napokon da se dobro ocistis, i da beta bude 0..i da produ te muke i ponovo odes po svoju srecicu❤️

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Jao neka napokon da se dobro ocistis, i da beta bude 0..i da produ te muke i ponovo odes po svoju srecicu❤️


ziggy si ti doma ili delas??  :Trči: idem idem cim se to sve stabilizira...nadam se  barem da jedna od moje 3 mrvica se bude primila...one su skupa zamrznuti!!

----------


## Ziggy40

> ziggy si ti doma ili delas?? idem idem cim se to sve stabilizira...nadam se  barem da jedna od moje 3 mrvica se bude primila...one su skupa zamrznuti!!


Kuci sam, pa jos vise ludim i punooo vremena za razmisljanje

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Kuci sam, pa jos vise ludim i punooo vremena za razmisljanje


aaa micek naj si glavicu razbijati :Smile:  evo meni znaci krenulo 23. dan nakon kiretazi a ciklusi su mi inace kratki 24dnt...e sad jel moguce da se normaliziraju tako brzo? jer di god citam po forumima da zene ne dobiju mjesecnicu barem unutar 30/40 dana nakon kiretaze...e sad budi pametna

----------


## Ziggy40

> aaa micek naj si glavicu razbijati evo meni znaci krenulo 23. dan nakon kiretazi a ciklusi su mi inace kratki 24dnt...e sad jel moguce da se normaliziraju tako brzo? jer di god citam po forumima da zene ne dobiju mjesecnicu barem unutar 30/40 dana nakon kiretaze...e sad budi pametna


Moguce je ne brini se, najvaznije je sada da se sve to ljepo prirodno iscisti

----------


## Antonija Mia

Opa....sutra vadi betu?? ako  me pamcenje jos sluzi :Confused:

----------


## Ziggy40

Da opa sutra vadi ❤️
Cure jeste li vi normalno vozile auto poslje transfera? Znam da kazu ne na duza putovanja a sto je sa kracim relacijama

----------


## Antonija Mia

Ja nisam...upravo radi pokrete snogama dolje!! da mi je trudnoca uspijela nebi do prvo tromjesecna...poslje bi vidjela kako se osijecam!! a poznajuci muza nebi mi dozvolio jer je panicar :Smile:  :Smile:  a sa prvom trudnocom jesam i to do kraja jer sam radila 45 dnt do poroda...ali nemozes usporediti prirodnu T i ovu...ja mislim da je ova osijetljivija.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Da opa sutra vadi ❤️
> Cure jeste li vi normalno vozile auto poslje transfera? Znam da kazu ne na duza putovanja a sto je sa kracim relacijama


hahaha obje  ju vadimo....ja cu se veselim da pada a ona se bu veselila kaj raste!! ziva komedija :Laughing:

----------


## Rominka

> Da opa sutra vadi ❤️
> Cure jeste li vi normalno vozile auto poslje transfera? Znam da kazu ne na duza putovanja a sto je sa kracim relacijama


nije stvar u duzini relacije vec u stresnim situacijama u prometu, i jos k tome ako je netko panicar i mozda nesigurniji vozac to je onda dosta stresno. A taj stres je onda u nama psihicki i fizicki. Moras procijeniti sebe kao vozaca i odvagnuti relacije i promet. Ja sam npr vozila bez straha.

antonija mia zasto mislis da su trudnoce neusporedivne zbog prirodnog i mpo faktora?! Kakve to ima veze s tijekom trudnoce? Tijekom svih ovih nasih godina popratila sam mnogo trudnoca, sto prirodnih i izuzetno kompliciranih, sa cak i smrtnim ishodom, do vrlo laganih i leprsavih, sto mpo u istim situacijama poteskoca i mirnih, skolskih trudnoca. Ne ovisi tijek trudnoce o faktoru prirodno tj. mpo-a.

----------


## kaji

Opa draga sretno danas, mislimo na tebe  :grouphug:

----------


## Antonija Mia

Jutar dobar..beta izvađena i nadam se da je doslo do negativacije :Yes:  Opa sad si ti na redu...vibrammmmmmmmmmm za tvoju betu :Heart:

----------


## pak

> nije stvar u duzini relacije vec u stresnim situacijama u prometu, i jos k tome ako je netko panicar i mozda nesigurniji vozac to je onda dosta stresno. A taj stres je onda u nama psihicki i fizicki. Moras procijeniti sebe kao vozaca i odvagnuti relacije i promet. Ja sam npr vozila bez straha.
> 
> antonija mia zasto mislis da su trudnoce neusporedivne zbog prirodnog i mpo faktora?! Kakve to ima veze s tijekom trudnoce? Tijekom svih ovih nasih godina popratila sam mnogo trudnoca, sto prirodnih i izuzetno kompliciranih, sa cak i smrtnim ishodom, do vrlo laganih i leprsavih, sto mpo u istim situacijama poteskoca i mirnih, skolskih trudnoca. Ne ovisi tijek trudnoce o faktoru prirodno tj. mpo-a.


Evo samo da se složim sa Rominkom.
Trudnoća je trudnoća nema tu neke razlike između prirodne i MPO osim u našem stavu prema istoj. Cijelo prvo tromjesečje se borim sa svojim bližnjima oko ovog pitanja pa sam malo osjetljiva. 
Evo nas u 18 TT, donirane stanice za 40. rođendan dobila prvu pozitivnu betu i osim hematoma i toga da je jedno srce stalo kucati što je i u prirodnim trudnoćama često mi smo super. Ponašam se normalno ponekad i zaboravim da sam trudna[emoji12].  Tako da cure pokušajte se opustiti  jednom lada do trudnoće dođem.
Sretno svim betocekalicama 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ziggy40

Hvala vam cure na odgovorima..ja sam isto stajalista da se treba normalno ponasati..ali onaj strah, mozda ako bas sad to napravim pa sve pokvarim, je jaci od svega :cupakosu: 
*pak*..zao mi je za srceko koje je prestalo kucati...ali veselim se sto je ostao borac rasti u tebi, zelim da ti i ostatak trudnoce veselo i pozitivno kao i do sada <3

Mene je poceo loviti onaj strah, naravno da placem, tuga..uzas :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

opa...grlim i puse saljem <3

----------


## kaji

Ziggy  :grouphug: 

Pak zelim ti laganu bezbriznu trudnocu i svaka cast na takvoj pozitivi

Antonija drzim fige da sve bude ok

----------


## Ziggy40

Antonija Mia...nadam se da ce beta biti 0

----------


## Antonija Mia

Evo javljam betu 130,26...a prije 5 dana bila 250...znaci na pola!!  kako sporo pada ne vjerujem :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  Dr je zadovoljan s padom...ponavljam opet za 7  dana!

----------


## Antonija Mia

> nije stvar u duzini relacije vec u stresnim situacijama u prometu, i jos k tome ako je netko panicar i mozda nesigurniji vozac to je onda dosta stresno. A taj stres je onda u nama psihicki i fizicki. Moras procijeniti sebe kao vozaca i odvagnuti relacije i promet. Ja sam npr vozila bez straha.
> 
> antonija mia zasto mislis da su trudnoce neusporedivne zbog prirodnog i mpo faktora?! Kakve to ima veze s tijekom trudnoce? Tijekom svih ovih nasih godina popratila sam mnogo trudnoca, sto prirodnih i izuzetno kompliciranih, sa cak i smrtnim ishodom, do vrlo laganih i leprsavih, sto mpo u istim situacijama poteskoca i mirnih, skolskih trudnoca. Ne ovisi tijek trudnoce o faktoru prirodno tj. mpo-a.


ja imam takvo videnje ne samo kaj se tice voznje nego i puno toga...evo nakon transfera zake nema seksualne odnose?? a kod normalne trudnoce ju ima?' (pricamo o ranim trudnocama) kad sam radila pipi test s prvom trudnocom i kad je bio pozitivan odma sam se narucila kod dr i nije mi zabranio odnose...nemoze biti isto nikako...a sto se tice kucanski poslova apsolutno sve,jos i na vrtu sam bila....a sad ne pada mi na pamet!! i to moj mpo dr je isto rekao...je trudnoca ali nije se ostvarila kao prirodna...svako ima svoje videnje

----------


## opa

Evoo me ili da napisem evo nas
.drage moje prijavljujem vam betu od 1331..nemogu jos vjerovati.da je to to..za 10 dana ultrazvuk pa cemo viditi kakako napredujemo

----------


## Ziggy40

> Evoo me ili da napisem evo nas
> .drage moje prijavljujem vam betu od 1331..nemogu jos vjerovati.da je to to..za 10 dana ultrazvuk pa cemo viditi kakako napredujemo


Draga moja i ovako ti cestitam od srca..placem jos uvijek od srece :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Evoo me ili da napisem evo nas
> .drage moje prijavljujem vam betu od 1331..nemogu jos vjerovati.da je to to..za 10 dana ultrazvuk pa cemo viditi kakako napredujemo


isusek predivnooooo...cestitam!! koji ti je dan ? da se nisu oba primili :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## opa

16 dan

----------


## Rominka

> Evoo me ili da napisem evo nas
> .drage moje prijavljujem vam betu od 1331..nemogu jos vjerovati.da je to to..za 10 dana ultrazvuk pa cemo viditi kakako napredujemo


zasluzeno draga! Bravi <3

----------


## Rominka

> ja imam takvo videnje ne samo kaj se tice voznje nego i puno toga...evo nakon transfera zake nema seksualne odnose?? a kod normalne trudnoce ju ima?' (pricamo o ranim trudnocama) kad sam radila pipi test s prvom trudnocom i kad je bio pozitivan odma sam se narucila kod dr i nije mi zabranio odnose...nemoze biti isto nikako...a sto se tice kucanski poslova apsolutno sve,jos i na vrtu sam bila....a sad ne pada mi na pamet!! i to moj mpo dr je isto rekao...je trudnoca ali nije se ostvarila kao prirodna...svako ima svoje videnje


ne znam kako da ti odgovorim na ovo. Zaista ne znam. Nakon transfera nema odnosa jer znas da je bio transfer embrija, a u "prirodnoj" ne znas dok se ne potvrdi trudnoca. I to je to. Dalje sve ovisi o samom tijeku trudnoce, o tome kako se zena osjeca. To sto tebi ne pada na pamet ici u vrt nema veze s trudnocom vec sa stavom. Ako je sve u redu i trudnoca tece uredno nemas se razloga zabiti u kucu na krevet i cekati. A ako ti je dr mpo rekao da trudnoca nije ista, nekako ne vjerujem da je mislio na ponasanje tijekom trudnoce. Nije isti nacin ostvarenja, u jednom ti treba pomoc u druge je kucna radinost.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> 16 dan


ja sam 13dnt imala 536,9...i jedan se primio!! neka se drzi cvrsto za mamicu i da ti trudnoce bude mirna i dosadna...nemas pojma kako si mi uljepsala dan hvala ti od  :Heart:  :Heart:  e sad je Ziggy na redu...vibrammmmmm za tebe do neba :fige:

----------


## kaji

> Evoo me ili da napisem evo nas
> .drage moje prijavljujem vam betu od 1331..nemogu jos vjerovati.da je to to..za 10 dana ultrazvuk pa cemo viditi kakako napredujemo


Opa draga masala.  Neka ti je sa srecom i da imas mirnu i dosadnu trudnocu  :Heart:

----------


## pak

opa Čestitam!!!
Antonija Mia stvarno to kod tebe jako sporo pada. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## opa

Hvala vam drage moje..e sad cekamo ziggii

----------


## maraa

Upadam malo ali... citam ovo za voznju..vrt...prva tri postupka sam doslovno prelezala nikad nist ni biokemijska uvijek procurila i prije bete...sad sam u osmom tjednu trudnoce..nakon transfera sam putovala 200km kuci.. drugi dan se ponasala kao da nisam nigdje ni bila..kuhala, cistila ,dizala teret, bila u vrtu, vozila normalno auto kao i sve ostalo nista se nisam ustrucavala radit bas nista..i za sest dana pozitivan test...tako da...
Svatko zna svoje no eto ja sam se uvjerila da lezanje i uspjeh nikako nema veze jedno s drugim..a meni je pak i receno da se normalno ponasam..naravno ako je hiper da se preporuca lezanje no to je zbog jajnika a ne implantacije...
Sretno cure svima..nama...

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Upadam malo ali... citam ovo za voznju..vrt...prva tri postupka sam doslovno prelezala nikad nist ni biokemijska uvijek procurila i prije bete...sad sam u osmom tjednu trudnoce..nakon transfera sam putovala 200km kuci.. drugi dan se ponasala kao da nisam nigdje ni bila..kuhala, cistila ,dizala teret, bila u vrtu, vozila normalno auto kao i sve ostalo nista se nisam ustrucavala radit bas nista..i za sest dana pozitivan test...tako da...
> Svatko zna svoje no eto ja sam se uvjerila da lezanje i uspjeh nikako nema veze jedno s drugim..a meni je pak i receno da se normalno ponasam..naravno ako je hiper da se preporuca lezanje no to je zbog jajnika a ne implantacije...
> Sretno cure svima..nama...


ja nisam isto bila prikovana za krevet...isti dan transfera sam putovala busom 11h...ali kad sam dosla doma ipak neke stvari sa izbjegavala!! auto definitivno nisam vozila i prije bete i poslje pozitivne bete...zactrtala sam s prvo tromjesece laganini i to je to!! 100 ljudi 100 čudi...pa tak i odabiri su razliciti...na svu srecu nismo svi isti :Wink:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> opa Čestitam!!!
> Antonija Mia stvarno to kod tebe jako sporo pada. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


kaj ne :Sad:  po tome ako svaki tj pola pada treba mi jos mjesec dana do negativacije...bum zludila!! vec sanjam tu betu....grrr

----------


## Rominka

Antonija mia upravo u ćudi i govorimo. Jedno je ćud a sasvim nesto drugo nacin ostvarenja trudnoce i njen tijek. To sto mi tocno znamo kada se i sto i kako dogadja nam je u jednu ruku i psihicko opterecenje u odnosu na trudnice iz kucne radinosti.

----------


## Munkica

Nisam još došla do transfera, ali sam odmah pitala u bolnici kada smo pričali o detaljima moram li mirovati. Njihova je preporuka da se ne miruje jer nema nikakvih dokaza da mirovanje utječe na implantaciju. Nakon transfera nastavljam s životom kao i prije. Sport, bicikli, auto, vrt, šetnje, posao... 

Ne znam hoće li ovaj ciklus do transfera doći jer sam tek u fazi stimulacije, ali početkom 10. idem na planinarenje. Primio se kikiriki u maternicu ili ne, a nadam se da hoće  :Smile: 

Osim toga, bolje mi se voziti u autu nego truckati u autobusu..

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Nisam još došla do transfera, ali sam odmah pitala u bolnici kada smo pričali o detaljima moram li mirovati. Njihova je preporuka da se ne miruje jer nema nikakvih dokaza da mirovanje utječe na implantaciju. Nakon transfera nastavljam s životom kao i prije. Sport, bicikli, auto, vrt, šetnje, posao... 
> 
> Ne znam hoće li ovaj ciklus do transfera doći jer sam tek u fazi stimulacije, ali početkom 10. idem na planinarenje. Primio se kikiriki u maternicu ili ne, a nadam se da hoće 
> 
> Osim toga, bolje mi se voziti u autu nego truckati u autobusu..


Super...tvoj odabir kaj se mene tice mozes i na Himalaje!! zelim ti sto prije da dode do transfera i naravno da bude dobitan... :Grin:

----------


## sos15

Opa čestitam ti od srca! Ne možeš ni zamisliti koliko si me obradovala. Ovakve vijesti me ohrabruju!
Neka trudnoća bude dosadna.
Uzivaj i javljaj nam kako napreduje.

----------


## antony34

Opa cestitam i zelim ti dalje mirnu i dosadnu trudnocu

----------


## Antonija Mia

Tko voli se truckati po busu?? ja bi avionom isla kad bi mi novcanik bil malo deblji...ali eto mi smo isli busom oboje za 980kn!! kalkulacija s autom s vinjetama bilo bi 270 eura...lovu skupljamo 3 mj izmedu svaki neuspjesni transfer a to je s troskovima 12000 kn ja i bogami ne nalazim ne cesti!!! da ne govorim tokom tih mj koliko imamo odricanja...i jos 2 kredita za 4g postupka!! tako da mi je (osim toga) super u zivotu..i za 3mj idemo se opet truckati busom...Bye naty

----------


## Rominka

Antonija, smiri malo tenzije. Nemas potrebe niti se pravdati niti kome objasnjavati, a sigurno ti voznja ovim ili onim sredstvom nije napisana u kontekstu kako si to sad shvatila. Svi mi imamo financijskih izdataka. Malo nas uspije dobiti sufinanciranje od strane Zavoda. To je tako, borimo se da se to promijeni, i u medjuvremenu guramo kako tko moze i koliko moze. Svi kalkuliraju i biraju opcije shodno svojim financijama. Prica je bila o sasvim drugoj stvari.

----------


## nina977

opa,prekrasna beta,čestitam!

----------


## nina977

Ziggy,kad će testić ili beta?

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ziggy,kad će testić ili beta?


Ej draga nina977..kako je..jel uzivas  :Very Happy: ..ne znam niti sama, strah me raditi jer nemam nikakvih simptoma, tako da mislim da cu samo betu izvaditi u ponedjeljak, da znam kako i kada dalje ici na FET

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonija, smiri malo tenzije. Nemas potrebe niti se pravdati niti kome objasnjavati, a sigurno ti voznja ovim ili onim sredstvom nije napisana u kontekstu kako si to sad shvatila. Svi mi imamo financijskih izdataka. Malo nas uspije dobiti sufinanciranje od strane Zavoda. To je tako, borimo se da se to promijeni, i u medjuvremenu guramo kako tko moze i koliko moze. Svi kalkuliraju i biraju opcije shodno svojim financijama. Prica je bila o sasvim drugoj stvari.


tenzije?? di ti vidis tenzije...dobro sam ja shvatila u kojem kontekstu i kome i namjenjen post!! kcer i ja koristimo isti nick..i upravu mi je ona skrenula paznju na te zadnje recenice...ti si ocito i opet shvatila (po svom shvacanju) a ja po svom..ja i ti ocito nismo u nikojem slucaju na istoj valnoj duzini...ja odoh sad na moreno a ti  lagano psiho(analiziraj) i opet...ugodan weekend svima :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## Inesz

cure drage ima tema "Nakon transfera"
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83286-N...55#post2999755

bolje tamo, nego da ulete adminice  :Smile: 

Rominka  :Naklon: 

zbilja nema mjesta dizanju tenzija, ovdje smo da mirno i argumentirano rapsravljamo.

----------


## Rominka

Antonija, molim te da teme skrenes na informacije koje mogu nekome pomoci. Kao sto rekoh, svi mi imamo neki svoj problem/probleme s kojima se susrecemo tijekom ovih borbi (i prate nas cijeli zivot bez obzira postigli trudnocu ili odlucili odustati) i nikome nije lako. No to je nase i nije za ovu temu.  Nemas potrebe toliko naglasavati, iscudjavati se, toliko usklicnika i upitnika u konverzaciji koristiti.  
Hajdemo pomoci svima koji dodju i traze informacije. I uzivaj u moru.

----------


## nina977

> Ej draga nina977..kako je..jel uzivas ..ne znam niti sama, strah me raditi jer nemam nikakvih simptoma, tako da mislim da cu samo betu izvaditi u ponedjeljak, da znam kako i kada dalje ici na FET


Draga Ziggy,mi istinski uživamo u našoj srećici ❤koju smo čekali 11 godina .Prije 3 dana smo navršili 2 mjeseca..

----------


## nina977

Ne znam zašto ali pola poruke mi se izgubilo

----------


## Ziggy40

> Draga Ziggy,mi istinski uživamo u našoj srećici ❤koju smo čekali 11 godina .Prije 3 dana smo navršili 2 mjeseca..


Prekrasno ❤️..vec je 2 mj proslo..uzivajte❤️

----------


## nina977

Ja također nisam imala simptoma a kad ono beta10 dnt preko 500.Isti scenarij očekujem kod tebe

----------


## Rominka

> Draga Ziggy,mi istinski uživamo u našoj srećici ❤koju smo čekali 11 godina .Prije 3 dana smo navršili 2 mjeseca..



<3 <3 već dva mjeseca? kako vrijeme leti  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Da,da baš leti..Sretno curke❤❤

----------


## kaji

> Draga Ziggy,mi istinski uživamo u našoj srećici ❤koju smo čekali 11 godina .Prije 3 dana smo navršili 2 mjeseca..


Draga nina posebno se radujem za tebe jer si imala skoro istu borbu kao ja sto sad imam pa ni donacija nam nesto nece da upali kao i kod vas onda. Sad cekamo novu donorku neznam jesi pratila. Kad tebe citam ponadam se da cu i ja nekad ostvariti svoj san kao sto si i ti. Ljubi bebicu i uzivajte ❤️

----------


## Nadica

Pozdrav svima!
Evo samo da se javimo...Mi smo napunili godinu dana!Vrijeme nam brzo prolazi...Prebrzo!
Svima koji su u postupcima poruka-NE ODUSTAJTE!Sreća vas čeka, samo treba biti uporan!
A one koje su u blaženom stanju želim školsku i mirnu trudnoću!
Veliki pozdrav od nas dvoje!

----------


## nina977

Draga kaji,od srca bam želim da čim prije dođete do svoje bebice.
Naš put je stvarno bio dug ali nisam imala snage odustati,nekako sam vjerovala da ćemo jednom uspjeti.
Mi smo isto imali dva donacijska ciklusa,šesti transfer je tek bio uspješan.
Svaki put su bili savršeni embriji,endometrij i ništa.
U dòbitnom postupku jedan embrij super ,drugi tak-tak i primila se oba ali jednom je stalo srčeko u 10.tt.Stvarno nema pravila.
Tebi i svim curama želim da što prije dođete do vaših bebica.. :Smile:  ❤
Pratim vas redovito ali baš ne stignem pisati i veselim se istinski svakom uspjehu a isto žalim kad netko javi negativnu betu jer kad jednom uđeš u MPO to je stalno u tebi i misliš na te osobe koje prolaze ono što si i ti iako ih ne poznaješ ❤

----------


## Rominka

> Pozdrav svima!
> Evo samo da se javimo...Mi smo napunili godinu dana!Vrijeme nam brzo prolazi...Prebrzo!
> Svima koji su u postupcima poruka-NE ODUSTAJTE!Sreća vas čeka, samo treba biti uporan!
> A one koje su u blaženom stanju želim školsku i mirnu trudnoću!
> Veliki pozdrav od nas dvoje!


Nadice  :Zaljubljen:  zar je zaista vec toliko proslo? Kao da je jucer bila zima, ona prava zima  :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy40

> Pozdrav svima!
> Evo samo da se javimo...Mi smo napunili godinu dana!Vrijeme nam brzo prolazi...Prebrzo!
> Svima koji su u postupcima poruka-NE ODUSTAJTE!Sreća vas čeka, samo treba biti uporan!
> A one koje su u blaženom stanju želim školsku i mirnu trudnoću!
> Veliki pozdrav od nas dvoje!


Draga Nadica..hvala ti na toplim rijecima..❤️❤️

----------


## Ziggy40

> Draga kaji,od srca bam želim da čim prije dođete do svoje bebice.
> Naš put je stvarno bio dug ali nisam imala snage odustati,nekako sam vjerovala da ćemo jednom uspjeti.
> Mi smo isto imali dva donacijska ciklusa,šesti transfer je tek bio uspješan.
> Svaki put su bili savršeni embriji,endometrij i ništa.
> U dòbitnom postupku jedan embrij super ,drugi tak-tak i primila se oba ali jednom je stalo srčeko u 10.tt.Stvarno nema pravila.
> Tebi i svim curama želim da što prije dođete do vaših bebica.. ❤
> Pratim vas redovito ali baš ne stignem pisati i veselim se istinski svakom uspjehu a isto žalim kad netko javi negativnu betu jer kad jednom uđeš u MPO to je stalno u tebi i misliš na te osobe koje prolaze ono što si i ti iako ih ne poznaješ ❤


Da istina..zauvijek povezane ❤️

----------


## Nadica

> Nadice  zar je zaista vec toliko proslo? Kao da je jucer bila zima, ona prava zima


Da, da! Već je toliko prošlo....Nakon silne patnje prije trudnoće, za vrijeme trudnoće i nakon nje....Naš beban je savršen! Evo, upravo blaženo sniva uz mene...prava milina! Vrijedilo je sve patnje za njegov osmijeh, njegove ručice, njegov prvi poljubac!  :Heart:

----------


## kaji

Ziggy draga ides po betu danas?  :Heart:

----------


## Antonija Mia

Dobar jutar svima :Smile:  Ziggy danas si na redu da nas razveselis s beturinom :Heart:  drzim fige

----------


## Ziggy40

Cure nazalost javljam da je beta negativna

----------


## opa

Ajoj bas mi je zao sto je tako ispalo..al glavu gore imas smrzlice pa na jesen odmah po njih..bitno je ne gubiti nadu i neodustajati..

----------


## nina977

Ziggy,žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Cure nazalost javljam da je beta negativna


zao mi je :Sad:  znam da je to slaba utjeha..treba odtugovati i napuniti ponovno baterije!! na jesen u nove pobjede..ja se danas cula s klinikom za ponovni transfer u 12mj ali prije 19.12 jer idu na kolektivni GO...pa bum vidjela kad mi bu ciklus...saljem virtualni zagrljaj :Heart:

----------


## Ziggy40

Moram negdje pisati, a vi ste jedine koje me razumijete..koliko god postupaka je bilo, mislim da se, osim mozda u prvom, nisam ovoliko isplakala, dali je to jer sam se stvarno nadala, dali vise nemam snage..znam da nema pravila i da ne mora uspjeti iz prve, svega sam svjesna..ima vas tu puno koje ste pokazale da samo upornost = nasa sreca..ali da boli, boli uzasno..oprostite mi na dugom postu

----------


## pak

Ziggy žao mi je. Sve je to dio ove borbe. Neka sljedeći fet bude uspješan, a sada odmor 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sos15

Draga Zigy, znam da boli i da nema riječi utjehe. Ako će ti pomoci,nemoj se ustručavati  da pises. Mi te razumijemo. Sve smo to na zalost prosle. Otplaci,izbaci tugu i tek onda možeš krenuti dalje. Bolje je i otplakati i galamiti , ali ne drzati u sebi. 
Grlim te!

----------


## kaji

Draga moja ziggy, znas kako sam se rastuzila. Puno mi je zao. Samo sad planiraj dalje. To ce ti pomoci. Grlim te i ljubim draga  :Heart:

----------


## little ivy

Dobar večer
prije svega svima pozdravi i puno sreće u svim daljnjim borbama,nije lako ali možemo mi to.

Naša curka uhvatila 3 godine i razmisljamo o odlasku u Prag. Može li mi netko napisati što mi sve treba od nalaza za postupak s mrzčlićima koliko se vremenski stoji gore i koliko para pjeva postupak. Hvala

----------


## Rominka

> Moram negdje pisati, a vi ste jedine koje me razumijete..koliko god postupaka je bilo, mislim da se, osim mozda u prvom, nisam ovoliko isplakala, dali je to jer sam se stvarno nadala, dali vise nemam snage..znam da nema pravila i da ne mora uspjeti iz prve, svega sam svjesna..ima vas tu puno koje ste pokazale da samo upornost = nasa sreca..ali da boli, boli uzasno..oprostite mi na dugom postu


Samo nemoj drzati u sebi. Odtuguj. Podijeli s muzem. Bit ce vam oboma lakse. A i mi smo tu. Kad god zatreba. I pripremi se za FET. Upornost se isplati <3

----------


## Rominka

> Dobar večer
> prije svega svima pozdravi i puno sreće u svim daljnjim borbama,nije lako ali možemo mi to.
> 
> Naša curka uhvatila 3 godine i razmisljamo o odlasku u Prag. Može li mi netko napisati što mi sve treba od nalaza za postupak s mrzčlićima koliko se vremenski stoji gore i koliko para pjeva postupak. Hvala



i vi ste bome narasli! Bas lijepo  :Smile:  ako ides u FET, mislim da ti je papa skoro pa dovoljan. Meni traze jos i horomone plus stitnjaca (ali to najvise zbog stitnjace). U principu su vam dva dana dovoljna. Odes gore dan kad je transfer i sutra se vracas, ako ne zelis ili ne mozes vremenski ostati jos koji dan. A sto se cijene tice, ne znam za PFC, ali nas je u Pronatalu izaslo 1550€, pa pretpostavljam da moze biti i puno  manje.

----------


## little ivy

Hvala na brzom infu  :Smile:  
Cijene su vjerojatno tu negdje. Pisat cu im ovih dana pa cemo vidit. 
Ide jesen sa svojim lijepim bojama...sretno ti do neba

----------


## kaji

> Dobar večer
> prije svega svima pozdravi i puno sreće u svim daljnjim borbama,nije lako ali možemo mi to.
> 
> Naša curka uhvatila 3 godine i razmisljamo o odlasku u Prag. Može li mi netko napisati što mi sve treba od nalaza za postupak s mrzčlićima koliko se vremenski stoji gore i koliko para pjeva postupak. Hvala


U PFC je 900 EUR i kod FETa nude LAZT ( stanjivanje omotaca Embriona ) ako je potrebno, i to kosta dodatnih 300 EUR. Za nalaze neznam nakon 3 godine sta traze. Meni nisu nista trazili za FET.

----------


## Ziggy40

Ma sav taj strah u meni je toliko jaki..dali sam svo ovo vrijeme uspjevala imati toliko snage i sad me jednostavno sve poklopilo..muci me i to sto nam je ostalo jos samo za jedan pokusaj, jer smo iz ovo ciklusa dobili samo 4 embrija..
Kad u Pfc prakticiraju da se ide na FET, nakon prethodnog postupka? I moze li mi netko pomoci, znam da treba opet potpis partnera za FET, i da se to moze obaviti kod javnog biljeznika. Zanima me dali oni salju neki njihov formular ili to sami moramo nesto napisati i ovjeriti?
Hvala vam cure na toplim rijecima❤️

----------


## nonek

> Ma sav taj strah u meni je toliko jaki..dali sam svo ovo vrijeme uspjevala imati toliko snage i sad me jednostavno sve poklopilo..muci me i to sto nam je ostalo jos samo za jedan pokusaj, jer smo iz ovo ciklusa dobili samo 4 embrija..
> Kad u Pfc prakticiraju da se ide na FET, nakon prethodnog postupka? I moze li mi netko pomoci, znam da treba opet potpis partnera za FET, i da se to moze obaviti kod javnog biljeznika. Zanima me dali oni salju neki njihov formular ili to sami moramo nesto napisati i ovjeriti?
> Hvala vam cure na toplim rijecima❤️


Draga Ziggy jako mi je žao, ja sam isto prošla prošli mjesec i sada se pripremamo polako na Fet, vjerojatno u 10 mj.
Meni su prošli mjesec rekli barem 3 ciklusa da bude pauza i rekla mi je koordinatorica da ako suprug ne dolazi šalje obrazac za ovjeru kod bilježnika.

----------


## little ivy

Nakon 3 godine nema što ne traže od nalaza....skoro kao da idem na operaciju  :Undecided:   :Grin: 
treba sada to sve skupit nalaza....a i ljekova.

bit će zanimljivo

----------


## kaji

> Ma sav taj strah u meni je toliko jaki..dali sam svo ovo vrijeme uspjevala imati toliko snage i sad me jednostavno sve poklopilo..muci me i to sto nam je ostalo jos samo za jedan pokusaj, jer smo iz ovo ciklusa dobili samo 4 embrija..
> Kad u Pfc prakticiraju da se ide na FET, nakon prethodnog postupka? I moze li mi netko pomoci, znam da treba opet potpis partnera za FET, i da se to moze obaviti kod javnog biljeznika. Zanima me dali oni salju neki njihov formular ili to sami moramo nesto napisati i ovjeriti?
> Hvala vam cure na toplim rijecima❤️


Mozes jedan ciklus pauzirati pa na FET. Ja sam poslije MA 3 mjesaca pauzirala ali kad nema bete nemoras. Ovisi i kako se ti osjecas. Ja nisam htjela dugo da pauziram. Nekako mi lakse bilo kad sam bila u pipremama. Za taj Formular neznam jer smo mi uvijek zajedno isli, ali ima cura Koje to sigurno znaju.

----------


## Rominka

> Nakon 3 godine nema što ne traže od nalaza....skoro kao da idem na operaciju  
> treba sada to sve skupit nalaza....a i ljekova.
> 
> bit će zanimljivo


hajde napiši što te sve traže da olakšamo onima kojima će zatrebat. i kakav protokol su ti dali.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Ma sav taj strah u meni je toliko jaki..dali sam svo ovo vrijeme uspjevala imati toliko snage i sad me jednostavno sve poklopilo..muci me i to sto nam je ostalo jos samo za jedan pokusaj, jer smo iz ovo ciklusa dobili samo 4 embrija..
> Kad u Pfc prakticiraju da se ide na FET, nakon prethodnog postupka? I moze li mi netko pomoci, znam da treba opet potpis partnera za FET, i da se to moze obaviti kod javnog biljeznika. Zanima me dali oni salju neki njihov formular ili to sami moramo nesto napisati i ovjeriti?
> Hvala vam cure na toplim rijecima❤️


Meni je ovaj bio drugi transfer i receno mi je pauzirati 3 ciklusa tako da nevjerujem da mozes odmah ici sa sljedecem,uostalom moras  im javiti negativnu  betu pa se informiraj,ponovila sam bris..transfer ti je 700 eura ako zelis embrioglue to je 200 eura embriogen+laser 300 eura sve skupa sam platila 1200 eura..nadam se da sam bila od pomoci :Undecided:

----------


## kaji

> Meni je ovaj bio drugi transfer i receno mi je pauzirati 3 ciklusa tako da nevjerujem da mozes odmah ici sa sljedecem,uostalom moras  im javiti negativnu  betu pa se informiraj,ponovila sam bris..transfer ti je 700 eura ako zelis embrioglue to je 200 eura embriogen+laser 300 eura sve skupa sam platila 1200 eura..nadam se da sam bila od pomoci


Antonija kod tebe je bila sasvim drugacija situacija. Ako nema bete nije potrebno cekati 3 mjeseca. Dovoljno je jedan ciklus izmedju.

----------


## Ziggy40

Javila mi se danas Mirna i rekla mi je ako se odlucim treba proci uz ovaj sad ciklus nakon prekida terapije jos 1 i onda mogu uFET..ali vidjet cu dali cu tako brzo ici ili cu malo pustiti vrijeme da prode

----------


## kaji

> Javila mi se danas Mirna i rekla mi je ako se odlucim treba proci uz ovaj sad ciklus nakon prekida terapije jos 1 i onda mogu uFET..ali vidjet cu dali cu tako brzo ici ili cu malo pustiti vrijeme da prode


Tako je draga. Kako god odlucis mi smo uz tebe ❤️

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonija kod tebe je bila sasvim drugacija situacija. Ako nema bete nije potrebno cekati 3 mjeseca. Dovoljno je jedan ciklus izmedju.


Prvi fet transfer je bio 15.01 iako je beta bila 0 iz PFC su mi rekli tek nakon 3mj ponovni pokusaj...e sad ja sam se toga pridrzavala

----------


## kaji

> Prvi fet transfer je bio 15.01 iako je beta bila 0 iz PFC su mi rekli tek nakon 3mj ponovni pokusaj...e sad ja sam se toga pridrzavala


Oprosti antonija ja sam mislila da govoris za ovaj tvoj zadnji transfer pa sam se malo zbunila ❤️

----------


## Frona

Cure, ja sam nova. Iako, tema mi nije nova. 39 godina, sad ću 40, prva prirodna trudnoća u 37, fail u 9,5, druga sad u 2017 sa IVF, fail u 9,5 tj. Nalazi svi dobri  :Sad:   Nemam puno vremena više pa molim savjet - čula sam da su neke klinike u Brnu dobre. ja bih opet probala IVF jer nam se naprosto ne prima prirodno. Imate li iskustva s Brnom? hvala vam svima unaprijed

----------


## Rominka

Frona, dobrodosla, a sto prije otisla od nas. U Brnu ima nekoliko klinika, pa bi bilo dobro, ako ste se odlucili za Brno, poslati mailove svima da vidis kako ce vama sjesti njigovi odgovori, komunikacija. Vecina nas odlazi u Prag ili u PFC ili Pronatal te u Česke Budejovice u Pronatal. Opet, ovisi i o problemu koji tko od nas ima. A ima nas i koji smo mijenjali kliniku. Nezahvalno je reci ti da odete u bilo koju kliniku jer mozda vas dojam nece biti kao nas.  Ja bih se javila svima i krenula od toga. Poruke ce te kasniti jer idu na provjeru prvo, pa nemoj misliti da smo te predvidjeli ili zanemarili  :Smile:  nisam ti vjerojatno puno pomogla sad za prvo pisanje, ali samo pitaj sve sto te zanima.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Oprosti antonija ja sam mislila da govoris za ovaj tvoj zadnji transfer pa sam se malo zbunila ❤️


Tko priznaje pol mu se prasta :Heart:  ah ovaj me dotuko"vec sam doktorirala s vadenjem bete"

----------


## kaji

Frona dobrodosla i zao mi je sto ti se sve to desilo. Rominka ti je vec lijepo rekla. U ceskoj su sve klinke na dobrom glasu tako da neces pogrijesiti za koju god da se odlucis. Kakav ti je AMH? Jeli kod muza sve ok? Napisi nam malo i slobodno pitaj sve

----------


## kaji

> Tko priznaje pol mu se prasta ah ovaj me dotuko"vec sam doktorirala s vadenjem bete"


jesi isla opet vaditi? jeli pala konacno skroz?

----------


## Antonija Mia

> jesi isla opet vaditi? jeli pala konacno skroz?


sutra idem opet..22.08 je bila 130 :Nope:  hm nadam se da je!! 7.09 sam narucena kod hematologa (trombofilij) neka se nade i ovak imam vremena do iduceg pokusaja..kojeg se nadam oko 11/12mj

----------


## kaji

I meni je planiran Transfer 3.11 +- 3 dana ako bude sve ok. Moram popiti dva ciklusa marvelona da se menga nastima za 16.10 ali ovaj put sa pauzom od 7 dana izmedju. Mi smo cesto bili u pragu ali zimi mi je prag najljepsi  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ziggy40

> I meni je planiran Transfer 3.11 +- 3 dana ako bude sve ok. Moram popiti dva ciklusa marvelona da se menga nastima za 16.10 ali ovaj put sa pauzom od 7 dana izmedju. Mi smo cesto bili u pragu ali zimi mi je prag najljepsi


Jooj super i vas datum se blizi ❤️

----------


## Ziggy40

Antonija Mia.. nadam se da ce beta pasti na 0

----------


## Antonija Mia

> I meni je planiran Transfer 3.11 +- 3 dana ako bude sve ok. Moram popiti dva ciklusa marvelona da se menga nastima za 16.10 ali ovaj put sa pauzom od 7 dana izmedju. Mi smo cesto bili u pragu ali zimi mi je prag najljepsi


Mi smo bili 2 puta zimi i sad u 6mj...pamtim da sam se smrzla u zimi em dolaskom na kolodvor u 5 ujutro nigdje grijanje osim di se karte kupujeju i u stan di nije bilo upaljeno grijanje kod dolaska...ukocila sam se!! imam ljepsih uspomena od 6.mj iako je losiji smjestaj bio...po zimi se bi najradje selila s rodama jer sam zimogrozna!! po meni bi skijalista bankrotirala :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Antonija Mia

[QUOTE=Ziggy40;3000821]Antonija Mia.. nadam se da ce beta pasti n

vidjet cemo sutra...ja bi pocela piti folnu ali neznam jel to pametno barem dok se ne reguliraju ciklusi..ili nesmeta??  i  femisan kapi...jel koja to koristila?pitala sam dr sad kad sam isla po uputnicu za betu i rekao je da su to biljne kapi i da nista ne steti...al ga nisam pitala kad bi bilo pametno to trositi! inace sam sklona cistama(vodene) a procitala sam da su dobre za to i za reguliranje ciklusa..nisam pametna :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ziggy40

[QUOTE=Antonija Mia;3000841]


> Antonija Mia.. nadam se da ce beta pasti n
> 
> vidjet cemo sutra...ja bi pocela piti folnu ali neznam jel to pametno barem dok se ne reguliraju ciklusi..ili nesmeta??  i  femisan kapi...jel koja to koristila?pitala sam dr sad kad sam isla po uputnicu za betu i rekao je da su to biljne kapi i da nista ne steti...al ga nisam pitala kad bi bilo pametno to trositi! inace sam sklona cistama(vodene) a procitala sam da su dobre za to i za reguliranje ciklusa..nisam pametna


Sto se tice folne, to mozes piti, a za ove kapi ti nazalost ne znam, mozda da se i sa Pragom konzultiras

----------


## Antonija Mia

[QUOTE=Ziggy40;3000842][QUOTE=Antonija Mia;3000841]

Sto se tice folne, to mozes piti, a za ove kapi ti nazalost ne znam, mozda da se i sa Pragom konzultiras[/QUOT

Ostalo mi je dosta folne od ovog postupka pa budem nastavila piti..a za te kapi bum pitala svog dr,kako se ti drzis? jel stigla m?

----------


## kaji

> Mi smo bili 2 puta zimi i sad u 6mj...pamtim da sam se smrzla u zimi em dolaskom na kolodvor u 5 ujutro nigdje grijanje osim di se karte kupujeju i u stan di nije bilo upaljeno grijanje kod dolaska...ukocila sam se!! imam ljepsih uspomena od 6.mj iako je losiji smjestaj bio...po zimi se bi najradje selila s rodama jer sam zimogrozna!! po meni bi skijalista bankrotirala


 :Laughing:

----------


## kaji

> Jooj super i vas datum se blizi ❤️


ziggy draga kako si mi?  :Heart:

----------


## opa

Pozdrav cure ..obavili smo prvi ultrazvuk jucer i vidi se jedna gest.vrec...ali su mi jajnici u hipersrimulaciji ma me je doktor ostavio u bolnici par dana na dodatnim pretragama i strogom mirovanju..pa eto nadam se da ce biti sve u redu sa bebicom

----------


## opa

Mozes piti i folnu i femis.kapi cula sam za njih sve naj naj..moja sestra ih je pila prije postupka tako da ti nemogu odmoći [QUOTE=Antonija Mia;3000843][QUOTE=Ziggy40;3000842]


> Sto se tice folne, to mozes piti, a za ove kapi ti nazalost ne znam, mozda da se i sa Pragom konzultiras[/QUOT
> 
> Ostalo mi je dosta folne od ovog postupka pa budem nastavila piti..a za te kapi bum pitala svog dr,kako se ti drzis? jel stigla m?


[QUOTE=Antonija Mia;3000841]


> Antonija Mia.. nadam se da ce beta pasti n
> 
> vidjet cemo sutra...ja bi pocela piti folnu ali neznam jel to pametno barem dok se ne reguliraju ciklusi..ili nesmeta??  i  femisan kapi...jel koja to koristila?pitala sam dr sad kad sam isla po uputnicu za betu i rekao je da su to biljne kapi i da nista ne steti...al ga nisam pitala kad bi bilo pametno to trositi! inace sam sklona cistama(vodene) a procitala sam da su dobre za to i za reguliranje ciklusa..nisam pametna

----------


## Ziggy40

[QUOTE=Antonija Mia;3000843][QUOTE=Ziggy40;3000842]


> Sto se tice folne, to mozes piti, a za ove kapi ti nazalost ne znam, mozda da se i sa Pragom konzultiras[/QUOT
> 
> Ostalo mi je dosta folne od ovog postupka pa budem nastavila piti..a za te kapi bum pitala svog dr,kako se ti drzis? jel stigla m?


Nisam jos dobila, ali imam osjecaj svaki tren da cu procuriti..ah onako prolaze dani..nisam jos ona od prije

----------


## Ziggy40

> ziggy draga kako si mi?


Ne bas sjajno..treba mi sada puno vise vremena da se sredim..ali ce proci tuga i doci sunce

----------


## Ziggy40

> Pozdrav cure ..obavili smo prvi ultrazvuk jucer i vidi se jedna gest.vrec...ali su mi jajnici u hipersrimulaciji ma me je doktor ostavio u bolnici par dana na dodatnim pretragama i strogom mirovanju..pa eto nadam se da ce biti sve u redu sa bebicom


Samo ti miruj..❤️

----------


## kaji

Draga opa zelim ti brz oporavak ❤️

----------


## kaji

> Ne bas sjajno..treba mi sada puno vise vremena da se sredim..ali ce proci tuga i doci sunce


 :Love:  doce i nasih pet minuta draga vidjeces

----------


## little ivy

> hajde napiši što te sve traže da olakšamo onima kojima će zatrebat. i kakav protokol su ti dali.


znaci 3 godine nakon postupka pitam sto mi sve treba za FET i kako sve ide:
"Glede pregleda, bilo bi dobro ponoviti prije početka pripreme za transfer:
UZV maternice, jajnika, endometrija, da vidimo da nema kakve ciste, mioma, polipa
Ako je prošlo više od godinu dana od zadnjih pregleda:
PAP test
Bakteriološke briseve (Micoplasma, Ureaplasma, Chlamydia)
Kompletan internistički pregled EKG, krvna slika, jetrene probe, urikult, pregled srca i pluća sa zaključkom da je žena sa internističkog gledišta zdrava
UZV pregled grudi
Od prvog dana kad krene menstruacija krenite sa injekcijama Decapeptyl 0,1mg s.c. (1. - 7.dan ciklusa)
Od drugog dana dodati tbl. Estrofem 3x1 (6mg/dan)
Oko 12.dana ciklusa napraviti kontrolu UZV i javiti nam nalaz - debljinu endometrija.
Nakon što potvrdimo da je endometrij u redu (8-12mm optimalno), planirat ćemo transfer oko 17.dana ciklusa (inače moguće planirati bilo kojeg dana 16-23 dana ciklusa).
3 dana prije transfera dodat ćete Utrogestan vaginalno 3x2, paraleleno uz Estrofem."
eto...ima toga podosta...ne znam je li svima toliko toga ali sto je tu je. sve stignem to nabrzinu osim uzv grudi...e to se u nas ceka godinu dana najmanje

----------


## kaji

Ivy hvala na izvjestaju. Mozda mogne i bez UZ grudi ili da odes privatno? Neznam kako je u HR sa tim pregledima ali godinu dana je stvarno puno i pretjerano. Drzim fige da sto prije mognes na FET

----------


## Rominka

> znaci 3 godine nakon postupka pitam sto mi sve treba za FET i kako sve ide:
> "Glede pregleda, bilo bi dobro ponoviti prije početka pripreme za transfer:
> UZV maternice, jajnika, endometrija, da vidimo da nema kakve ciste, mioma, polipa
> Ako je prošlo više od godinu dana od zadnjih pregleda:
> PAP test
> Bakteriološke briseve (Micoplasma, Ureaplasma, Chlamydia)
> Kompletan internistički pregled EKG, krvna slika, jetrene probe, urikult, pregled srca i pluća sa zaključkom da je žena sa internističkog gledišta zdrava
> UZV pregled grudi
> Od prvog dana kad krene menstruacija krenite sa injekcijama Decapeptyl 0,1mg s.c. (1. - 7.dan ciklusa)
> ...



Draga, hvala na povratnoj info. Vecinu toga sto te traze razumijem, ali kompletan internisticki za FET mi je malo mozda previse. No opet, tri godine kasnije. Mozda i ima smisla. Hoces pokusat privatno uzv napraviti? Protokol ti je standardan.  Zelim ti da sto prije sakupis tu hrpetinu dokumentacije i otputujete po malo srceko  :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy40

Antonija Mia kakva je beta_

----------


## Rominka

E tako...da nam ne bude dosadno, ja sam izgleda zaradila jos jednu dijagnozu, a to je reumatoidni artritis. Jos mi je preostalo slikanje, a nisam sigurna da li da i to sad radim ili ne. Eto veselja  :gaah:

----------


## Ziggy40

Ufff draga Rominka, bas mi je zao...iskreno uz sve ove autoimune bolesti i meni su rekli da imam predispoziciju za RA...ja nisam nikad poslje otisla na snimanja..povremeno se bolovi pojave ali ih uredno ignoriram

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonija Mia kakva je beta_


Beta 56,49.. :Sad:  bila sam uvjerena da bude 0...jako sporo pada

----------


## Ziggy40

> Beta 56,49.. bila sam uvjerena da bude 0...jako sporo pada


Znam da si ocekivala da ce biti 0, ali bitno je da pada i da ce sljedeci tjedan sigurno biti  gotovo i da ces zapoceti planirati svoj odlazak za Prag ❤️

----------


## Antonija Mia

[QUOTE=opa;3000873]Mozes piti i folnu i femis.kapi cula sam za njih sve naj naj..moja sestra ih je pila prije postupka tako da ti nemogu odmoći [QUOTE=Antonija Mia;3000843][QUOTE=Ziggy40;3000842]

femisan kapi je pila? i? jel bio bingo?

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Znam da si ocekivala da ce biti 0, ali bitno je da pada i da ce sljedeci tjedan sigurno biti  gotovo i da ces zapoceti planirati svoj odlazak za Prag ❤️


Ma bude to znam...al me ubija vise!!  jutros cekam i 4 trudnice  sjede pored mene ma da ti se zivot zgadi...imala sam ju "betu" napokon uspjeh i onda krah, tu vecer smo cak na kalendaru gledali termin poroda,teze je nego negativna beta"barem meni"..izjedas se i nemozes si pomoci a oporavak je takav kakav je sve dok beta ne dode na 0..jer ona ti je stalni podsjetnik :Sad:

----------


## Ziggy40

Znam draga Antonija Mia....sto si odlucila za Femisan kapi

----------


## kaji

> E tako...da nam ne bude dosadno, ja sam izgleda zaradila jos jednu dijagnozu, a to je reumatoidni artritis. Jos mi je preostalo slikanje, a nisam sigurna da li da i to sad radim ili ne. Eto veselja


Zao mi je rominka. Sta nas nece jos sve spopasti, kao da nemamo vec dovoljno dijagnoza. Nedaj se draga ❤️

----------


## little ivy

> E tako...da nam ne bude dosadno, ja sam izgleda zaradila jos jednu dijagnozu, a to je reumatoidni artritis. Jos mi je preostalo slikanje, a nisam sigurna da li da i to sad radim ili ne. Eto veselja


Stvarno nekome nije nikad "dosadno"

A ja cu skupit papire brzinski,nije frka,sve se moze to. UZV mogu privatno i tako sam gla planirala napravit,neke su mi godine pa bi bio red. Jedino mi cudno sto ne traze da izvadim spolne hormone ili su slucajno preskocili haha

----------


## opa

Da da pila je femisan kapi i sad u krilu drži curicu

----------


## kaji

Opa draga kako si?

----------


## opa

Stigla sam kuci u ponedjeljak i sad nastavljam mirovanje do sljedećeg pregleda koji je za 2 tjedna

----------


## Ženica75

FYI od 1.9.2017. Nove cijene PFC donacija js umjesto 4600€ sada 5200€..jadne li smo....

----------


## Rominka

> FYI od 1.9.2017. Nove cijene PFC donacija js umjesto 4600€ sada 5200€..jadne li smo....


WOW Pred 5 godina su isto digli cijene ako me dobro pamcenje sluzi. Uzas. Nadam se da i Pronatal nece sad za njima tkdj dizati svoje cijene. Hvala ti na informaciji Zenice

----------


## kaji

A bas su ga pretjerali. Gule nas sa svih strana  :Sad:

----------


## kaji

Zenice jeli se spremas za prag uskoro?

----------


## Ženica75

Kaji da uskoro...na 1.FET

----------


## kaji

> Kaji da uskoro...na 1.FET


Neka bude dobitni ❤️ I mi cemo uskoro aBd

----------


## Antonija Mia

evo i mene...uspijela sam obaviti sve kod hematologa i u ponedjeljak idem sve vaditi !! ma toga cijelo cudo..pa bumo vidjeli za oko mj dana kad stignu nalaze :Rolling Eyes:  betu danas nisam vadila nego pem drugi petak...moram papu i bris ponoviti nakon ciklusa i stitnjacu 5.dnt...i a je to!! i da naravno femisan A kapi isto pijem 3x po 30 kapi + folacin2x1..i ostavljam cigarete  :Yes:

----------


## Antonija Mia

Kaji ti sitni brojis :Heart:  u 10mj kreces?

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Stigla sam kuci u ponedjeljak i sad nastavljam mirovanje do sljedećeg pregleda koji je za 2 tjedna


di si lezala? danas bi bila u 15tj da je bilo sve uredu :Sad:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Da da pila je femisan kapi i sad u krilu drži curicu


krenula sam i ja od danas 3x 30 kapi...

----------


## kaji

> Kaji ti sitni brojis u 10mj kreces?


Sredinom 10og mjeseca. Juce sam bila na kontroli radi onog krvarenja,i nema nikakvih mioma, sve ok za sada. Tako da se nadam da ovaj bude islo sve po planu. Drzim fige da ti nalazi svi budu super  :Heart:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Sredinom 10og mjeseca. Juce sam bila na kontroli radi onog krvarenja,i nema nikakvih mioma, sve ok za sada. Tako da se nadam da ovaj bude islo sve po planu. Drzim fige da ti nalazi svi budu super


ajde super neka samo tako nastavi puj puj puj ne ponovilo se zadnji scenarij...10mj je tu :Yes:

----------


## kaji

> ajde super neka samo tako nastavi puj puj puj ne ponovilo se zadnji scenarij...10mj je tu


Hvala antonija  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## makajica

Drage sve ! evo da se i ja nakon dugo vremena javim. zadnji transfer ( odnosno pokušaj bio je 2015.). a zbog financijskih nažalost i drugih zdravstvenih razloga nismo mogli ponovo u postupak . Jedna operacija dogodila se u međuvremenu.
Sada sam malo izvan svega opet, pa me zanima ima li netko tko je probao sa doniranim embrijima ? 
To bi me jako interesiralo i bila bi zahvalna na svakoj info...

Nikolina  :Wink:

----------


## Rominka

Bok Makajice  :Smile: 
 Mi smo na proljece bili na FET DE. To je bila nasa odluka i opcija,a ako zavrtis malo stranice unazad (na peti mjesec) mozes iscitati sto sam pisala. U principu mozes birati izmedju dvije opcije, 1. FET DE - u tom slucaju nema uskladjivanja sa krvnim grupama i nekim "pozeljnim" fenotipom i 2. Donacija sa svjezim stanicama - tu mozes birati fenotip i uskladjuje se krvna grupa, i ako ima sto za zaledit mozes birati da se zaledi. Razlika je i vrlo velika u financijskom pogledu (1550€ naspram 4500€ bez lijekova).

Nadam se da sam ti uspjela dati neke pocetne okvirne informacije. Ako imas jos pitanja i nedoumica, samo pitaj, pisi.

----------


## Rominka

mi smo dobili termin. 03.11 je bingo datum!

 pronatal, koliko sam sada mogla primijetiti pronatal je tkđ podigao cijene. nama je razlika u postupku sada i prije mj  100€, što i nije neka stavka. s time da su podigli za 50€ cijenu embryoglue-a i za isto toliko asistirani haching. s obzirom na sve mislim da to nije strasno, no ne znam kolike su ostale cijene. 

tražili su nove briseve i papu pred FET i urednan nalaz hormona i to je to.

----------


## Ziggy40

> mi smo dobili termin. 03.11 je bingo datum!
> 
>  pronatal, koliko sam sada mogla primijetiti pronatal je tkđ podigao cijene. nama je razlika u postupku sada i prije mj  100€, što i nije neka stavka. s time da su podigli za 50€ cijenu embryoglue-a i za isto toliko asistirani haching. s obzirom na sve mislim da to nije strasno, no ne znam kolike su ostale cijene. 
> 
> tražili su nove briseve i papu pred FET i urednan nalaz hormona i to je to.


Bravoo..neka bude i dobitni  :Smile: 
Dali asistirani haching rade na samom transferu ili se to radi ciklus prije?

----------


## kaji

Rominka super. I meni je transfer planiran 3.11, mislim da dam napisala negdje vec. Jos malo pa idemo po nase srecice ❤️

Sos draga kako ti napredujes?

----------


## kaji

> Bravoo..neka bude i dobitni 
> Dali asistirani haching rade na samom transferu ili se to radi ciklus prije?


Ziggy draga AH rade na dan transfera

----------


## Rominka

AH ti je probijanje zone pellucide, odndosno opne oko embrija te mu se time omogucava lakše i pravilnije izlijeganje. hoce li biti dobitno....nadamo se. 

vrijeme je za jesensko-zimske trudnice  :Smile:

----------


## Antonija Mia

evo ja sutra opet idem betu vaditi i hormone stitnjace ..stigao i novi ciklus tocno kaj svicarski sat :Smile:  :Smile:  ali obilan!! izvadila sve vezano za trombofilije za mj dana da ih nazovem (platila  560kn) vjerovatno jer nemam dopunsko...u srijedu papu i bris,racunala sam ako ne bude stekalo pocinjem oko 23.11 se pripremiti za fet...hm treca sreca :Very Happy:

----------


## kaji

> evo ja sutra opet idem betu vaditi i hormone stitnjace ..stigao i novi ciklus tocno kaj svicarski sat ali obilan!! izvadila sve vezano za trombofilije za mj dana da ih nazovem (platila  560kn) vjerovatno jer nemam dopunsko...u srijedu papu i bris,racunala sam ako ne bude stekalo pocinjem oko 23.11 se pripremiti za fet...hm treca sreca


Drzim fige da sve ide po planu i da nam novembar donese srecu  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Biće nas u novembra puno u Pragu

----------


## Mala88

Divno da vas je toliko sto se spremate za prag, vratite se srecne i trbusaste! Nazalost mi se jos uvjek ne mozemo uskladiti kadanje najbolje da idemo, treba odmor uskladiti za oboje. Bas sam nestrpljiva ali izgleda da necemo ni 12 mjesec ugrabiti. Dali neko zna kada su oni na odmor? I koliko dugo su na odmoru posle nove godine, to jest kada se vracaju na posao? Znam da je daleko jos, ali moramo planirati unaprijed a i to dosta mi pomaze.

----------


## kaji

> Divno da vas je toliko sto se spremate za prag, vratite se srecne i trbusaste! Nazalost mi se jos uvjek ne mozemo uskladiti kadanje najbolje da idemo, treba odmor uskladiti za oboje. Bas sam nestrpljiva ali izgleda da necemo ni 12 mjesec ugrabiti. Dali neko zna kada su oni na odmor? I koliko dugo su na odmoru posle nove godine, to jest kada se vracaju na posao? Znam da je daleko jos, ali moramo planirati unaprijed a i to dosta mi pomaze.


Mala Ja mislim da su oni od 8.1 opet tu ali nisam sigurna. Mozda da posaljes mail pa dobijes najsigurniju info ❤️

----------


## Mala88

> Mala Ja mislim da su oni od 8.1 opet tu ali nisam sigurna. Mozda da posaljes mail pa dobijes najsigurniju info ❤️


Hvala puno Kaji draga!  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Sad sam tek primjetila da moje poruke nisu objavljene.  
Rominka,draga zao mi je zbog nove dijagnoze.
Little ivy, ponovo zajedno u borbe. Neka bude uspjesno.
Kaji, meni je još ostalo da odradim internisticki nalaz. Za desetak dana bih trebala dobiti rezultate papa nalaza. Nadam se da će sve biti u redu. I onda samo čekam kraj oktobra. 
Pokušavam se ne opterećivati previse.
Mislim da bi, ako sve bude u redu oko 5.11. put Praga.

----------


## Rominka

Svi smo nekako na putu u isto vrijeme. Nama bi transfer trebao biti 3.11 ako sve bude ok, a vjerujem da hoce. Isto iscekujem nalaz pape i briseva. Bit ce ovo lijepa jesen  :Smile:

----------


## elvi

Pozdrav ekipa. Evo i mi smo se odlučili u studenom krenuti po našeg smrzlića. Moram priznati da me baš nervira to povečanje cijena. I ovak se naprežemo svi finacijski kako kreteni...ali što je tu je. Iskreno se nadam da će FET biti puno lakši no pikanja i punkcija i ostale zavrzlame...

----------


## Rominka

Elvi <3 vidjet ces koji je luksuz FET. Tijelo nije optereceno stimulacijom, nema mogucnosti hipera, nema strepnje. Ma totalno si psihofizicki u 100% najboljem stanju. Meni je doslovno FET odlazak na godisnji. I ovaj put cemo si uzeti 8 dana slobodno i opustiti se dodatno od stresa. 
Jesi kontaktirala kliniku? Si dobila neki protokol?

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Pozdrav ekipa. Evo i mi smo se odlučili u studenom krenuti po našeg smrzlića. Moram priznati da me baš nervira to povečanje cijena. I ovak se naprežemo svi finacijski kako kreteni...ali što je tu je. Iskreno se nadam da će FET biti puno lakši no pikanja i punkcija i ostale zavrzlame...


ma da?? koliko? ja idem isto na fet...u 5mj je bio 700 a koliko je sad? + embriogen i laser...onda je bilo 1000 eura!!  mozes napisati nove cijene za fet...hvala

----------


## elvi

Dobila sam odgovor od koordinatorice Ksenije s protokolom:
Od prvog do sedmog dana ciklusa cete aplikovati svakog dana jednu injekciju Dipherelin 0,1 mg potkozno u stomak (1-7.dana ukupno 7 inj.) 
_a baš sam mislila da neće biti pikanja_

Od drugog dana ciklusa cete poceti piti Estrofem 2mg 3x1 tabletu dnevno, prednison 5mg 1x1, aspirin 100mg 1x1, Acidum folicum 10 mg 1x1 dnevno.
12.dan uradite kontrolu ultrazvuka i javite nam nalaz debljinu endometrija,

Po nalazu ce doktor odrediti od kojeg dana trebate poceti uzimati uz Estrofem i ostalu terapiju i Utrogestan100mg 3x2 vaginalno
i kada ce biti transfer. Za transfer je optimalno od 16-24dana ciklusa. U Pragu je dovoljno ostati 3dana.

Cijena ET je 700€.
U slucaju da uz to zelite i neke dodatne metode Embriogen + LAZT – cijena bi bila +300eura.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh27ZLjhZ0Q
Embrioglue 200€

----------


## elvi

Da li netko ima takav protokol? I kakva su vam iskustva sa injekcijama Dipherelin? To prvi put ima na protokolu

----------


## kaji

> Da li netko ima takav protokol? I kakva su vam iskustva sa injekcijama Dipherelin? To prvi put ima na protokolu


Draga elvi meni je uvijek bio isti protokol samo bez Dipherelina. Da li mozda imas endometriozu? Mislim da se to daje ako je endic problematican. Ima nas dosta sad ste se spremamo za prag.

----------


## elvi

Draga kaji, nemam endometriozu. Barem mi do sada nitko nije to spomenuo.
Imala sam normalno debljanje endometrija prošli postupak s punkcijom. Na  7 dan je bio 7mm, 8 dan 8,2mm, i na dan punkcije 11mm

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Draga kaji, nemam endometriozu. Barem mi do sada nitko nije to spomenuo.
> Imala sam normalno debljanje endometrija prošli postupak s punkcijom. Na  7 dan je bio 7mm, 8 dan 8,2mm, i na dan punkcije 11mm


dipherelina Osnovna uloga lijeka je spriječiti preranog LH udara koji bi mogao uzrokovati oslobađanje stanica jajnih stanica prije dostizanja dovoljne zrelosti. GnRH agonisti pripadaju klasi lijekova koji su namijenjeni da spriječe preuranjenu ovulaciju. Ovo sam nasla...ali ujedno i za endometriozu!! a muskima za prostatu..e sad budi pametna :Nope:

----------


## Antonija Mia

betu izvadila ali nisam dobila nalaz...javili da im je server riknuo pa do daljnjega se mora osobno podici nalaz a nista mailom!! stoga idem sutra...pocela sam piti i caj "ocajnicu i vrukut" nemoze skoditi :Smile:

----------


## kaji

> Draga kaji, nemam endometriozu. Barem mi do sada nitko nije to spomenuo.
> Imala sam normalno debljanje endometrija prošli postupak s punkcijom. Na  7 dan je bio 7mm, 8 dan 8,2mm, i na dan punkcije 11mm


to je super endo  :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy40

Ja sam imala taj postupak, nemam endometriozu, mislim da je to vise radi ovo sto je Antonija Mia nasla u vezi LH, nisam bas sigurna. Uglavnom nista strasno, pikas se kao i sa svim drugima u trbuh, uvijek u isto vrijeme, ja sam se uvijek ujutro, jer sam se navecer sa heparinom

----------


## Antonija Mia

pa dobro ziggy di si ti zeno?? nestala u vidu magle...hm sad mi reci kad ides na fet??kaj nas ne ubija to nas ojaca...(nije bas ohrabrajuci ali tako glasi dobra narodna poslovica) mi idemo ako bog dragi da pocetkom 12mj...betu nemam pojma kolika je jer nisu mi mailom poslali pa idem sutra,jer idem i na bris i papu...to sam morala i kod predhodnog transfer a na kraju  nisu me pitali u pragu za nalaz.

----------


## Ziggy40

> pa dobro ziggy di si ti zeno?? nestala u vidu magle...hm sad mi reci kad ides na fet??kaj nas ne ubija to nas ojaca...(nije bas ohrabrajuci ali tako glasi dobra narodna poslovica) mi idemo ako bog dragi da pocetkom 12mj...betu nemam pojma kolika je jer nisu mi mailom poslali pa idem sutra,jer idem i na bris i papu...to sam morala i kod predhodnog transfer a na kraju  nisu me pitali u pragu za nalaz.


Hej draga Antonija Mia..evo me ziva sam i malo sam dosla sebi od proslog puta..tako sam negdje i ja planirala ici negdje u 12 mj..rekla sam si ovaj put da cu malo pricekati i kad budem spremna otici. Nadam se da je beta sada napokon 0..i da se mozda vidimo u Pragu

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Hej draga Antonija Mia..evo me ziva sam i malo sam dosla sebi od proslog puta..tako sam negdje i ja planirala ici negdje u 12 mj..rekla sam si ovaj put da cu malo pricekati i kad budem spremna otici. Nadam se da je beta sada napokon 0..i da se mozda vidimo u Pragu


Deal :Smile: ...idemo jer Prosinac je mj darivanja stoga se toplo nadam da ce nam se zelja ostvariti :fige:

----------


## Ziggy40

Antonija Mia jesi podignula nalaz bete?

----------


## little ivy

> Da li netko ima takav protokol? I kakva su vam iskustva sa injekcijama Dipherelin? To prvi put ima na protokolu


"Od prvog dana kad krene menstruacija krenite sa injekcijama Decapeptyl 0,1mg s.c. (1. - 7.dan ciklusa)
Od drugog dana dodati tbl. Estrofem 3x1 (6mg/dan)
Oko 12.dana ciklusa napraviti kontrolu UZV i javiti nam nalaz - debljinu endometrija.
Nakon što potvrdimo da je endometrij u redu (8-12mm optimalno), planirat ćemo transfer oko 17.dana ciklusa (inače moguće planirati bilo kojeg dana 16-23 dana ciklusa).
3 dana prije transfera dodat ćete Utrogestan vaginalno 3x2, paraleleno uz Estrofem."

to je moj protokol kada krenem....sličan... i nemam nikakvu endometriozu,dapače sve uredno.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonija Mia jesi podignula nalaz bete?


U petak je bila 11,25....idem opet sutra!! ocito se svaki tj  prepolovi tako da sutra bi trebala biti oko 5 ili 6...ako je ispod 5 to znaci da je negativna ili moram do 0 doci?

----------


## Antonija Mia

Evo napokon beta  negativnaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Klap:  :Klap:  dobila odg s odijela CEFa ponoviti za 3 tj...i da se pohvalim osijetim ovulaciju i to 13.dt ocito pomazeju kapi i cajevi...samo neka tako nastavi do 11mj i onda idemo po mrzlice :Smile:

----------


## Ženica75

Drage moje imam par pitanja pa mi molim vas odgovorite na iste po redu s predbrojem što više odgovora to ću bit pametnija  : 
1. Zašto u PFC koordinatorica traži da napravim opet sve briseve i papu (radila sve to u 5. mjesecu a u 6. mj. bio svježi  ET) btw nisam se sexala više od pola godine nit imam volje… sta po duhu svetom bi trebala se zarazit s nečim?!! (mikoplazma, ureaplazma, klamidija, hpv, urinokultura sve neg..)… demantirajte me ako sam u krivu ?! trošit opet novce na to ne hvala!!! (veli ona meni pa to je zbog vas…) 
2.  imam zaleđene 3. dan (8-stanične) stare embrije… kad se odleđuju jer se odleđuju u tom stadiju? tj. vraćaju ih u 8-staničnom obliku ili? da li postoji rizik da ne prežive odleđivanje 8stanični? za 5300 + putni troškovi  meni  koordinatorica veli da nema potrebe da ja pričam sa embriologom i postavljam pitanja koja me zanimaju…eto pitam vas možda neka zna?  imam ih još 4=  2+1+1 i u dilemi sam što i kako i koliko da odmrznem…moja ideja je bila prvotno jedan 8st i jednu blastocistu no to se kod njih zove ASET i naplaćuje se…a kad sam ja pitala da li mogu tako odmrznut  i da li to košta oni su rekli može  i da je besplatno WTF??!! http://isandra.weebly.com/mthfr/mthfr
3. MTHFR ne daju mi uputnicu da odem hematologu jer sam polovični C677T- C/C homozigot divljeg tipa i A1298C - AC heterozigot jer želim malo više znat o tome…već gin. nema pojma što je to kao ni opća praxa ali uputnicu nedaju…pijem zbog toga folic plus jedini na tržistu koji je aktivni oblik folata jer mi koji imamo MTHFR ne metaboliziramo folnu kiselinu pa nam uvaljuju folacin 5mg ovi iz PFC traže 10 mg???!! na MTHFR znači ni oni nemaju pojma…btw ako ne metaboliziraš i ne možeš „provarit“ običnu folnu kiselinu pitaj ja vas jeli mi unosimo onda dovoljno folne? jer aktivnog oblika u folic plus kapsulama ima samo 400 micrograma (i više ih nema nigdje za kupit)!!! eto na to mi nitko ne zna odgovorit!! al nedaju mi uputnicu da pitam hematolga!!! 
4. Ginićka mi neda utrogestan i estrofem kao pripremu za ET/FET kak ti nesmije?!! upućuje ma na HZZO šaljem zahtjev da mi se odobri jer HR nema donirane js. a meni to treba za pripremu a preporuka je dr. Lazarowske a ne naših liječnika jer naši to ni ne rade i nemaju uvjeta a meni to treba…dobivam Rješenje odbija se…. tko je tu lud??!! ima vas masu koje bez problema dobivate običan utrogestan i estrofem i decortin meni bič neda!!nit pod drugu šifru!! izračunajte koliko će me… dajte molim vas pod koju šifru vam piše te lijekove? (imam 42. godine) čak ni to nisu naveli da je razlog?! idem od Ministarstva zdravlja i prava pacijenata ako treba i dalje…samo je pitanje vremena drage moje kada će nam sve ukinuti…(koga zanima šaljem Rješenje u inbox) molim da mi u inbox pošaljete ime neke milostive ginićke ili ginića da promijenim ginekologa) PLIZ!!

----------


## Ženica75

Zaboravih reći pod 3. 
MTHFR- Folcin 5 mg i preporuka PFC-a folna kiselina 10 mg (preporuka za trudnice 500-600/800 micrograma!)je daleko previše folne koja može biti štetna ne samo za mutacije gnea/enzima MTHFR već ga je teško pretvorit u aktivni oblik i kod zdravih žena...pročitajte malo znanstvene člnake o tome....

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Zaboravih reći pod 3. 
> MTHFR- Folcin 5 mg i preporuka PFC-a folna kiselina 10 mg (preporuka za trudnice 500-600/800 micrograma!)je daleko previše folne koja može biti štetna ne samo za mutacije gnea/enzima MTHFR već ga je teško pretvorit u aktivni oblik i kod zdravih žena...pročitajte malo znanstvene člnake o tome....


evo ja cu pokusati odg na ono  sto znam...

1- papu i briseve takoder sam morala ponoviti za svaki transfer...sad sam u srijedu sve povadila i svaki put sam sve besplatno napravila osim 10kn participacije
2-takoder su moji zaledeni 3dnt...kad se dode na transfer oba puta sam imala morule...rizik je da ne prezive!! moji su svi dosad prezivjeli imala sam2 feta sad idem na 3....
3-ja sam dobila od svog dr opce prakse uputnicu za hematolog..bez problema!! narucila se u vinogradsku i sve mi je odobrila...jedino sam tamo morala platiti 560kn jer nemam dopunsko...
4- ja neznam pod koju sifru ali sve dobijem bez pol frke...cak i folacin mi sad daje na recept do sljedeceg transfera... folic + sam takoder i ja kupovala kod ljekarne filipovic i sad ih vise nema...no kad sam to rekla svom dr rekao je da mi more dati na recept(cemu kupovat) kaj god morem dobiti prek zdrastva on to meni kaze i daje...a meni bude sad 46g!! ne kuzim zake tebe tako maltretiraju...pobogu :No:

----------


## nina977

Ja sam imala u PFC 7 embriotransfera i briseve sam radila svakih 6 mj.,čisto radi sebe a PAPU jednom godišnje.
Kad sam dolazila na ET nitko me nije ni tražio nalaze.

----------


## Inesz

> Drage moje imam par pitanja pa mi molim vas odgovorite na iste po redu s predbrojem što više odgovora to ću bit pametnija  : 
> 
> 4. Ginićka mi neda utrogestan i estrofem kao pripremu za ET/FET kak ti nesmije?!! upućuje ma na HZZO šaljem zahtjev da mi se odobri jer HR nema donirane js. a meni to treba za pripremu a preporuka je dr. Lazarowske a ne naših liječnika jer naši to ni ne rade i nemaju uvjeta a meni to treba…dobivam Rješenje odbija se…. tko je tu lud??!! ima vas masu koje bez problema dobivate običan utrogestan i estrofem i decortin meni bič neda!!nit pod drugu šifru!! izračunajte koliko će me… dajte molim vas pod koju šifru vam piše te lijekove? (imam 42. godine) čak ni to nisu naveli da je razlog?! idem od Ministarstva zdravlja i prava pacijenata ako treba i dalje…samo je pitanje vremena drage moje kada će nam sve ukinuti…(koga zanima šaljem Rješenje u inbox) molim da mi u inbox pošaljete ime neke milostive ginićke ili ginića da promijenim ginekologa) PLIZ!!


Ženica,
nisam razumjela- što ti je socijalna ginekologica slala da  HZZO odobri zahtjev za donaciju jajnih stanica ili odobrenje da ti prepiše utorgestan, desortin i estrofem? 

Možeš li meni na adresu neplodnost@roda.hr poslati to rješenje od HZZO-a? Hvala!

----------


## Rominka

Zenice, uffff....sto se tice briseva, svugdje se ponavljaju svakih 6 mjeseci jer sanse za zaraziti se su vrlo velike, i pri tome uopce ne mislim da odnos. Dovoljno je da na poslu, restoranu, kaficu, knjiznici odes na wc i eto ti vraga. Gdje god je veci kolektiv, ili veliki obrtaj ljudi sansa je za pokupit zarazu visoka. Stoga, zbog sebe same, kad vec ides u postupak, bolje je napraviti i znati da je sve u redu. Zaledjivanje je pak druga prica. Nitko ne moze garantirati da ce proces odledjivanja proci ok, iako (ovo je sad samo moje misljenje) mi se cini da u vecini slucajeva prolazi sve ok. A problem koji imas s ginekologom.....ne znam sto bih ti rekla. Vjerujem da ti Inesz moze pomoci savjetom (digurna sam da ima neki as u rukavu). Ja sam svojedobno imala problema s gin, no kraju je pisao sve up i davao recepte jer ako postoji dijagnoza tada je opravdano, nismo nista izmisljali. Ali, svaki put me maltretirao zbog toga.

----------


## kaji

Draga zenice zao mi je da kroz sve to prolazis i zelim ti da sto prije odes na fet i da ti bude uspijesan. Ja samo mogu da ti reknem da su meni u PFC do sad uvijek svi embriji prezivjeli odledjivanje i sutradan bi bio transfer. Imala sam 4dn morule zaledjene. Drzi se draga ❤️

----------


## vikky

Drage djevojke, žene,  veliki pozdrav svima. Čitam vas već neko vrijeme, a sad sam se odlučila ukljuciti jer mi nedostaje par informacija. Problem je u meni, ne znam iskreno sto točno, ali nešto jednostavno ne funkcionira kako treba. Bila sam u Citu dva puta na inseminaciji, bila je neuspješna.  Sljedeći korak je umjetna. Čitam Vaša iskustva za Češku, ali nikako ne mogu dokuciti: po čemu bi mi bila bolji izbor (ako jest bolji izbor) od recimo Cita? Je li ima nešto što je tamo bolje i da nude više šanse nego sto mogu dobiti u Citu? Mislim da je važno naglasiti da mi (barem zasada) nije potrebna opcija s doniranom jajnom stanicom, jer za to znam da je Češka tj. inozemna opcija nužna.  Evo, to je jedino što me trenutno interesira, jer ukoliko je u Češkoj bolje i nude vise po bilo kojem potanju, svakako bih odmah počela planirati put gore da ne gubim vrijeme i novac ovdje. Bit ću zahvalna za pomoć i čitam vas svakako i dalje.

----------


## Ziggy40

Draga Zenica75..potpuno te razumijem sto se tice FET-a, mene je isto strah, jer je meni ostalo samo za 1 FET od cijelog postupka i isto se razmisljam a sto ako ne uspije odmrzavanje. Sto se onda radi? Sto se tice ostalih stvari, mislim da je stvar ginekologa osobno, on ti radi probleme. Meni moj sto god trazim da bilo da su uputnice ili recepti..Nadam se da si uspjela nesto rijesiti po tom pitanju..❤️

----------


## Ženica75

Drage moje zenice hvala na svemu..inesz poslat cu ti rjesenje ovih dana...ginkologica mi nije htjela dat lijekove ja sam joj rekla da ih svi dobivaju bez problema a ona sva ustrasena od inspekcija veli meni da pitam HZZO i posaljem zahtjev za odobravanje lijekova pazi za obicni utrogestan, decortin i estrofem...

----------


## Antonija Mia

Danas mi stigo nalaz stitnjace...t4:11,3 t3:4,5  tsh:2,4 reko dr da je nalaz bezprijekoran svi su unutar vrjednosti  :Smile:

----------


## Inso

> Danas mi stigo nalaz stitnjace...t4:11,3 t3:4,5  tsh:2,4 reko dr da je nalaz bezprijekoran svi su unutar vrjednosti


Osvrćem se samo na TSH, nalaz je unutar referentnih vrijednosti, ali znam da neki MPO doktori traže da je TSH ispod 2. Meni je npr. uvijek bio unutar ref vrijednosti, ali je šetao od 2-3,5, pa sam počela piti euthyrox da ga snizim ispod 2. Koliko sam shvatila, dobro je krenuti u postupak sa vrijednosti ispod 2, jer zbog stimulacija a kasnije i bete, tsh raste.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Osvrćem se samo na TSH, nalaz je unutar referentnih vrijednosti, ali znam da neki MPO doktori traže da je TSH ispod 2. Meni je npr. uvijek bio unutar ref vrijednosti, ali je šetao od 2-3,5, pa sam počela piti euthyrox da ga snizim ispod 2. Koliko sam shvatila, dobro je krenuti u postupak sa vrijednosti ispod 2, jer zbog stimulacija a kasnije i bete, tsh raste.


Mislis da nije dobar?? odnosno previsoki...poslat cu nalaz u PFC i zatraziti njihovo misljenje...tnx

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Drage djevojke, žene,  veliki pozdrav svima. Čitam vas već neko vrijeme, a sad sam se odlučila ukljuciti jer mi nedostaje par informacija. Problem je u meni, ne znam iskreno sto točno, ali nešto jednostavno ne funkcionira kako treba. Bila sam u Citu dva puta na inseminaciji, bila je neuspješna.  Sljedeći korak je umjetna. Čitam Vaša iskustva za Češku, ali nikako ne mogu dokuciti: po čemu bi mi bila bolji izbor (ako jest bolji izbor) od recimo Cita? Je li ima nešto što je tamo bolje i da nude više šanse nego sto mogu dobiti u Citu? Mislim da je važno naglasiti da mi (barem zasada) nije potrebna opcija s doniranom jajnom stanicom, jer za to znam da je Češka tj. inozemna opcija nužna.  Evo, to je jedino što me trenutno interesira, jer ukoliko je u Češkoj bolje i nude vise po bilo kojem potanju, svakako bih odmah počela planirati put gore da ne gubim vrijeme i novac ovdje. Bit ću zahvalna za pomoć i čitam vas svakako i dalje.


Po tom pitanju nemogu ti puno pomoci jer meni je potrebna donacija...ali sam sigurno da se bu netko javio!! jedno sam sigurna je da je njihova tehnologija je puno naprednija nego u hr i veca stopa prema tome uspjesnija.Ujedno sam znala procitati da prema hr protokolu su dobivale mali br js a u ceskoj se taj br poduplao..imas njihovu stranicu za koju god da se odlucis PFC ili Pronatal inn...mozes kod nji na konzultacijama i svu svoju dokumentaciju kosta 100 eura i ako se odlucis za cesku onda placas postupak za manje od 100 eura koliko su konzultacije,a i nemoras ici tamo nego sve preko maila,saljes nalaze i sve ti budu objasnili koje pretrage dodatno napraviti cijena i eventualni dolazak...na tebi je da se odlucis :Embarassed:

----------


## Inso

> Mislis da nije dobar?? odnosno previsoki...poslat cu nalaz u PFC i zatraziti njihovo misljenje...tnx


Ne znam da li ga inače pratiš, jer on je podložan stresu pa nekad zna trenutno biti veći nego što zaista jest. Također ne znam uzimaš li kakvu terapiju za štitnjaču. 

Uglavnom, meni su baš tražili da ga snizim ispod 2, iako neki doktori kažu da je sve do 2,5 dobro, kako koji doktor. 

Ja svaki put kad sam vadila betu, vadila sam i tsh, i 2 puta kad je beta bila pozitivna, tsh bi mi poludio, došao bi na preko 5. Tada sam u postupke ulazila sa otprilike 2,5. Sada sam ga konačno uspjela smanjit na 1,8 s povećanom dozom euthyroxa, pa se nadam da ako dođe do pozitivne bete neće opet skočit tako jako.

----------


## Rominka

Antonija, tsh sam po sebi nista ne govori posebno. Bitno je da li si inace na terapiji i jako, jako bitno je da ti daju vaditi ft3 i ft4 te po njihovim odnosima tek mozes biti na miru. Ja sam godinama na terapiji, i ciljaju mi tsh 1,5-2,5, ali ja sam na terapiji.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Ne znam da li ga inače pratiš, jer on je podložan stresu pa nekad zna trenutno biti veći nego što zaista jest. Također ne znam uzimaš li kakvu terapiju za štitnjaču. 
> 
> Uglavnom, meni su baš tražili da ga snizim ispod 2, iako neki doktori kažu da je sve do 2,5 dobro, kako koji doktor. 
> 
> Ja svaki put kad sam vadila betu, vadila sam i tsh, i 2 puta kad je beta bila pozitivna, tsh bi mi poludio, došao bi na preko 5. Tada sam u postupke ulazila sa otprilike 2,5. Sada sam ga konačno uspjela smanjit na 1,8 s povećanom dozom euthyroxa, pa se nadam da ako dođe do pozitivne bete neće opet skočit tako jako.


Ne apsolutno nista ne trosim...sad sam ih provjeravala jer sam imala kiretazu 03.08  a lani kad sam provjeravala tsh je bio 2...e sad mozda je uzrok gubitak trudnoce?? i da beta je jos uvjek bila pozitivna kad sam vadila taj nalaz prije 2tj pa mozda je to uzrok!!! nemam pojma

----------


## Inso

> Ne apsolutno nista ne trosim...sad sam ih provjeravala jer sam imala kiretazu 03.08  a lani kad sam provjeravala tsh je bio 2...e sad mozda je uzrok gubitak trudnoce?? i da beta je jos uvjek bila pozitivna kad sam vadila taj nalaz prije 2tj pa mozda je to uzrok!!! nemam pojma


Mislim da Tsh nije uzrok spontanog, bar meni to nitko nije povezivao.

----------


## Rominka

Dogovor je pao. U ovom ciklusu opet radimo scratching endometrija i sa slijedecom menstruacijom pocinjem s estrofemom. FET je vrlo blizu, cini mi se kao da sutra vec idemo, a putujemo tek 4.11.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Za curke s hipotireozom:* Meni je endokrinologinja rekla da si odmah povisim euthyrox za 0.25 čim saznam da sam trudna. Tako sam napravila u dvije trudnoće, jedna je završila dobro, druga loše. Tako da mislim da štitnjača nije kumovala spontanome, a za zdravu trudnoću je bolje pojačati terapiju odmah jer se ft4 troši ko alva.

----------


## Inso

> *Za curke s hipotireozom:* Meni je endokrinologinja rekla da si odmah povisim euthyrox za 0.25 čim saznam da sam trudna. Tako sam napravila u dvije trudnoće, jedna je završila dobro, druga loše. Tako da mislim da štitnjača nije kumovala spontanome, a za zdravu trudnoću je bolje pojačati terapiju odmah jer se ft4 troši ko alva.


Ja sam zadnji put povećala dozu, ali kasno, tamo u 6tt, za mene nije dobro završilo. Sada planiram povećati odmah čim krenem u postupak, jer zaista od stimulacije, a kasnije i bete kod mene tsh i antitijela polude

----------


## kaji

Zene moje mi smo morali sve za januar pomjeriti tako da sad prekidam kontracepciju pa u 12 mjesecu opet pocinjem. Ostalim curkama sta se spremaju drzim fige ❤️

----------


## Rominka

Kaji,sto se dogodilo, ako smijem pitati?

----------


## kaji

> Kaji,sto se dogodilo, ako smijem pitati?


Smijes draga naravno. Muz mi ima neku upaljenu zljezdu koju mora operirati a prije toga mora antibiotik uzimati i radi spermiograma je sigurnije da to pomjerimo. U decembru su odmori pa mi je sigurnije u januaru. Bolje da to sad rjesi nego da ceka i eto sad tako ispade. Malo sam tuzna ali mi je prece da on meni bude dobro.

----------


## Ženica75

Bok svima,
1. Kojim ste danom ciklusa isle na FET?
2. Ako ste isle same- jel se treba ovjerit kod javnog biljeznika suglasnost i koliko primjeraka?
3. Jel se smije imat spolne odnose do transfera?nisam nikad ni pitala...mozda dobro dođu za prokrvljenost hehe 
4. Ide li tko oko 5.-10. da mi radi drustvo?

----------


## sos15

Kaji, znam da si tuzna, ali kao što i sama kažeš. Najbitnije je da njemu bude dobro. Mi mu sa foruma svu šaljemo pozitivne vibre.
Mislila sam da ćemo se  u Pragu druziti,ali biće prilike i za to. Nismo toliko daleko 
Meni je još ostao internisticki nalaz i da čekam prvi dan ciklusa.
Sudbina se potrudila da mi ne bude dosadno poslije postupka. Nakon pola godine traženja novog stana, napokon smo ga našli. Tako da se selim oko 15.11, drugim riječima čim se vratimo iz Praga.

----------


## sos15

Zenica75, gdje si ti? Ja sam u Pronatalu oko 5.11. ako sve bude u redu

----------


## Ženica75

PFC...dajte mi odgovorite pliz

----------


## Ženica75

Pfc od 5.-10.10.2017.

----------


## kaji

> Kaji, znam da si tuzna, ali kao što i sama kažeš. Najbitnije je da njemu bude dobro. Mi mu sa foruma svu šaljemo pozitivne vibre.
> Mislila sam da ćemo se  u Pragu druziti,ali biće prilike i za to. Nismo toliko daleko 
> Meni je još ostao internisticki nalaz i da čekam prvi dan ciklusa.
> Sudbina se potrudila da mi ne bude dosadno poslije postupka. Nakon pola godine traženja novog stana, napokon smo ga našli. Tako da se selim oko 15.11, drugim riječima čim se vratimo iz Praga.


Sos draga hvala ti puno. Drzim fige za postupak i da vam bude sa srecom u novom stanu. ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## kaji

> Bok svima,
> 1. Kojim ste danom ciklusa isle na FET?
> 2. Ako ste isle same- jel se treba ovjerit kod javnog biljeznika suglasnost i koliko primjeraka?
> 3. Jel se smije imat spolne odnose do transfera?nisam nikad ni pitala...mozda dobro dođu za prokrvljenost hehe 
> 4. Ide li tko oko 5.-10. da mi radi drustvo?


Zenice meni su transferi uvijek bili oko 19og dc. 
Sama nisam isla nikad ali sam citala da cure moraju nesto da ovjere kod notara ( mislim da im PFC posalje primjer ) 
Keksanje nije zabranjeno posto muz nemora da daje svoj uzorak

----------


## kaji

Ode mi pola poruke. Zenice draga zelim ti puno srece i da nam ubrzo javis veliku betu ❤️

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Smijes draga naravno. Muz mi ima neku upaljenu zljezdu koju mora operirati a prije toga mora antibiotik uzimati i radi spermiograma je sigurnije da to pomjerimo. U decembru su odmori pa mi je sigurnije u januaru. Bolje da to sad rjesi nego da ceka i eto sad tako ispade. Malo sam tuzna ali mi je prece da on meni bude dobro.


E pa kad te hoce onda te hoce...zao mi je!! neznam kaj mene ceka za 2 mj svasta se jos moze dogoditi..najgore kad planiras i BENG :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## kaji

> E pa kad te hoce onda te hoce...zao mi je!! neznam kaj mene ceka za 2 mj svasta se jos moze dogoditi..najgore kad planiras i BENG


Je bas tako, dobro si rekla. Mama moja kaze sine mozda bas tako mora biti da odgodis 2 puta pa da ti se onda posreci. Sve to ima svoje. Kako majke uvijek nadju prave rijeci da nas utjese ❤️

----------


## Ziggy40

[QUOTE=Ženica75;3006838]Bok svima,
1. Kojim ste danom ciklusa isle na FET?
2. Ako ste isle same- jel se treba ovjerit kod javnog biljeznika suglasnost i koliko primjeraka?
3. Jel se smije imat spolne odnose do transfera?nisam nikad ni pitala...mozda dobro dođu za prokrvljenost hehe 
4. Ide li tko oko 5.-10. da mi radi drustvo?[/QUOTE
1. Meni su napisali izmedu 16-24 dc, prvi uzv 12 dc
2. Posalju ti papir koji ovjeris kod javnog biljeznika
3. Smijes imati spolne odnose
Meni su od terapije dali samo estroferm i decortin, andol a poslje uvodi se utrogestan

----------


## Ziggy40

Ja isto jos ne znam kad cu ici, dobila sam novi posao i sad sve moram uskladiti. Najradije bi pokusala uskladiti da mi padne za vikend tako da nitko ne zna, ali kako to uspjeti

----------


## Rominka

Kaji, mame su uvijek u pravu <3  bas ti je dobro rekla. Nekada se sve poslozi da nam se cini da se svijet urotio protiv nas, a onda na kraju iz toga izadjemo jos sretnijii i zadovoljniji jer ne ocekujemo "veliki ishod". Nama se bilo zavrtilo pred FET nekoliko situacija, od toga da je menga krenula ranije pa je transfer trebao biti pomaknut na nedjelju koja je naravno neradna, pa je to bio datum kad se mm nije mogao izvuci s posla...jednu noc sam samo pocela plakati da moramo opet odgadjati i da ja to vise ne mogu. Nakon nekoliko sati se javila klinika da ce transfer biti u pon i dalje se dogodilo sto se dogodilo. Nije isto, znam. A mozda ce bas zbog te odgode biti predivan odlazak u Cz nakon nove godine  :Wink: 

Zenice, ovjera kod biljeznika, jedan brzinski s m, sibnes na FET i vracas se utroje kuci. Eto scenarija koji ti zelim. Salu na stranu, ali dosta ih je znalo, posebno kad im posao nije dozvoljavao da skupa idu, otici same na transfer i cak i isti se dan vratiti kuci. Mislim, ako me pamcenje dobro sluzi da i nasa Mare41 tako zadnji put i curke su sad vec velike. Moj FET je bio 17 dc, a receno mi je izmedju 15.-19.og dana., i mislim da je na kraju po endometriju dr odlucio. Jer sam od 12 dc isla svaki drugi dan na folikulometrije.

----------


## Rominka

Sos, jesi uzbudjena? Traje li ti dugo sad ovo cekanje? Joj curke, zelim vam predivne jesenske dane, i da se vratite uduplane  :Smile:

----------


## kaji

Rominka  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sos15

Jao, Rominka, ne znam sta da kazem. Potpuno sam sludjena. Svaki dan razmišljam o tome. Kako iskombinovati sa poslom,sa preseljenjem, da li će muž moći ići sa mnom zbog posla, hiljadu pitanja. Uz to se potrefilo da zadnjih mjesec dana imamo stalno goste,pa ne stižem sve pripremiti. U odnosu na prvi put kad sam sve iščitavala i studirala,sad je opuštenije. 
S druge strane, sad sam promjenjivog raspolozenja. U danu mi se po par puta mjenja raspoloženje. U jednom momentu sam uzbuđena i ponašam se kao da ce 100 % biti uspješno (počnem već planirati sve) i onda se samo oneraspolozim  i počnem sumnjati u uspjeh. Ne znam da li ste sve to prolazile,ali kod mene je bas cudljivo.

----------


## Rominka

Sos, mislim da je normalno da prolazis kroz emotinal roller coaster. Mislim da je nemoguce prolaziti sve to i biti emocinalno smiren cijelo vrijeme. Mene bas danas pere takva pozitiva jer za mjesec dana u ovo doba biti cemo u CB i to mi je trenutno takav kick u ledja. Sutra imam prvu folikulometriju i nadam se najboljem.

----------


## sos15

Ma, sigurno je to normalno za ovo naše nenormalno stanje.
Ostani pozitivna, to može samo pomoci.
Ko je sledeci? Zenica?

----------


## Ženica75

Zenice hvala svima na podrsci i odgovorima...evo na 12dc. Endometrij 10,01mm pa je odluceno da na 19.dc bude FET sve sam rezervirala avion,sobu, taxi...i idem 8. Do 12.10...ako neko bude tam rado bi se druzila jer idem sama...

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Zenice hvala svima na podrsci i odgovorima...evo na 12dc. Endometrij 10,01mm pa je odluceno da na 19.dc bude FET sve sam rezervirala avion,sobu, taxi...i idem 8. Do 12.10...ako neko bude tam rado bi se druzila jer idem sama...


super ti je endo :Smile:  moj je bio 7,6  12dn...od srca ti zelim da uspije!! javi se kako se tamo odvija...drzim ti figeeee

----------


## Ziggy40

Sretno curke❤️

----------


## kaji

Curke kako ste mi? Zenice jesi stigla u prag? ❤️

----------


## sos15

Kaji, kako ti je muz? Kad ide na op?

----------


## kaji

> Kaji, kako ti je muz? Kad ide na op?


Dobro je draga hvala bogu. U petak je bila op. Juce je pusten kuci. Moramo svaki dan na previjanje jer se te rane nesmiju sivati nego moraju da zarastaju same, tako da ce mozda i mjesec potrajati da zaraste. Ali sad je proslo i idemo dalje. ❤️

----------


## nora eleonora

pozz svima, evo i nas opet. planiramo ponovno za prag. gdje bukirate letove i kako se kreću cijene? hvala, sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## sljokicaa

Bok cure! Evo ja sam bila danas kod doktora s rezultatima histeroskopije i sve je ok te sad planiram krenuti na IVF, a živim tu u Pragu evo sad 8 mj pa sam zbog preseljenja i novog posla bila malo pauzirala sa svime.
Doktor mi je dao preporuku za 3 klinike: gennet, iscare i prague fertility centre. Gledam im sad cijene i imaju pakete za standardni IVF redom od 2200 eur (ovaj je bez ukljucenih lijekova), 2700 eur (s uključenim ljekovima) i 2900 eur (tu ne piše što je uključeno). Kako se vama to čini jesu li to realne cijene za Prag?

Što se tiće letova ja uvijek kad idem doma uzimam Czeck airlines oni su najpovolniji (130-150 eur povratna) i najbrži 1,5h jer nema presjedanja, ali na žalost sada preko zime nema letova do kraja 3.mj. Ovi koji su sada su sa presjedanjem i oni su oko 220-250 eur i oko 2,5h. Najbolje je pogledati preko skyscanner-a.

Ženica žao mi je što sam sada tek vidjela da si u Pragu, mogle smo na kavu, iako možda i bolje jel izgleda da me hvata viroza pa da te ne bi zarazila. Javi kako je sve prošlo.

Inače ako imate kakvih pitanja za Prag slobodno me pitajte, ako znam odgovorim, i rado bi kavu popila i popričala s nekim na hrvatskom  :Smile: .

----------


## nora eleonora

sljokicaa, moja velika želja je živjeti u pragu, definitivno moj grad  :Smile:  bio i ostao, prag u <3

da pitam, koliko nakon transfera ste dobili zeleno svjetlo od doktora, da možete letjeti doma?

----------


## Ziggy40

> sljokicaa, moja velika želja je živjeti u pragu, definitivno moj grad  bio i ostao, prag u <3
> 
> da pitam, koliko nakon transfera ste dobili zeleno svjetlo od doktora, da možete letjeti doma?


Ja sam ti isla drugi dan, ali mislim da su neke cure letjele isti dan

----------


## Antonija Mia

Dobar jutar...evo dobila sam euthyrox za piti 25mg i ponoviti nalaz 2.11 da vidimo jel bude ispod 2(nadam se)  tromb jos nisu svi gotovi pa to jos cekam...bris i papa i hpv uredno sve:evil : :Evil or Very Mad:  ona dolazi redovito barem zasada,al sam primjetila da duze traje.... Nora eleonora ja sam isti dan isla doma(busom) i primilo se,istina nije dobro zavrsilo ali nije vezano za moj povratak doma....sretno svima koliko nas ima  :Saint:  :Saint:

----------


## Ženica75

Stigla doma...bilo lijepo ko uvijek... uz sve tu i gastro i shoping hedonizam (mazohizam) na zešću...

----------


## Ženica75

Opet mi fali pol poruke????

----------


## Ženica75

Utorak fet.. morule dvije 96 sati -ostalo jos 1+1

----------


## Ženica75

Povratak doma avionom croatiaairlines u cetvrtak ujutro 1,20 min...evo pisem u dijelovima da mi opet ne izbrise poruke

----------


## sljokicaa

Ženice želim ti puno sreće!!! :)

Da ja sam zaboravila na Croatia airlines da su i oni uveli direktne letove, ali isto sad uskoro prestaju pa ništa do proljeća.

----------


## kaji

Zenice sretno  :Heart:

----------


## sos15

Zenica sretno! Da nam uskoro javiš sretne vijesti!

----------


## Ženica75

Hvala vam zenice☺..

----------


## Rominka

Zenice, vrijeme je da pokrenes jesenski vlak trudnica  :Smile:  pratit cemo te u stopu.

----------


## keti10

Cure, molim vas neka mi neka, koja zna, napiše što je taj streching endometrija i kada se radi.....da li je to moguće napraviti na dan transfera ili mora ranije???

----------


## nora eleonora

Ženice, sretno  :Smile: 

Keti10, nemam iskustva, javit će se neko ko je to prošao, sigurna sam..

----------


## Rominka

Keti, to se radi 5 dana od ovulacije u viklusu prije transfera ne bi li se potakla obnova endometrija. Radi se lokalno.

----------


## Rominka

Scratching obavljen i sad cekamo mengu da krene i pocinjemo s protokolom. Wooohooooo

----------


## Optimist

Rominka, sretno, sretno, sretnoooooooooo!!! 

Sretno i svim ostalim curama  :grouphug:

----------


## Mala88

Romi i ostale cure sretno! Cure da vas pitam: prosli put kad sam bila nisam radila transfer nego zamrznula. Posto nije bilo transfera nisam platila punu cijenu 4600 je bilo tad ( sad mi kazu 4700 poskupljelo valjda) i sad sam trebala da doplatim kad odem na smrznuti transfer. E sad mi iz klinike kazu 450 jos za transfer, a zar ja nebi u tu cijenu od 4700 trebala imati pravo na 1 transfer??

----------


## Ziggy40

Sretno curke
Mala88..trebala bi biti u cijeni, ali nazalost poucena iskustvom u svemu ovome, svi oni uvijek nadu neki razlog za dodatnu naplatu

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Romi i ostale cure sretno! Cure da vas pitam: prosli put kad sam bila nisam radila transfer nego zamrznula. Posto nije bilo transfera nisam platila punu cijenu 4600 je bilo tad ( sad mi kazu 4700 poskupljelo valjda) i sad sam trebala da doplatim kad odem na smrznuti transfer. E sad mi iz klinike kazu 450 jos za transfer, a zar ja nebi u tu cijenu od 4700 trebala imati pravo na 1 transfer??


ja sam imala identicnu situaciju....i morala sam sve platiti iako nije bio transfer ali nisu mi naplatili fet kad smo se odlucili!! mozda u pronatal je druga politika :Nope:

----------


## Rominka

> Romi i ostale cure sretno! Cure da vas pitam: prosli put kad sam bila nisam radila transfer nego zamrznula. Posto nije bilo transfera nisam platila punu cijenu 4600 je bilo tad ( sad mi kazu 4700 poskupljelo valjda) i sad sam trebala da doplatim kad odem na smrznuti transfer. E sad mi iz klinike kazu 450 jos za transfer, a zar ja nebi u tu cijenu od 4700 trebala imati pravo na 1 transfer??


Mala, kad ides u postupak sa stimulacijom, odnosno svjezi tada je cijena 4700 i to vrijedi samo za taj postupak.kazes da su ti korigirali cijenu prosli put jer nije doslo do transfera i to je u redu, dapace vrlo korektno. Mislim da i inace imaju takvu praksu. Sad ides u FET i to je novi postupak koji se placa. I to je u redu isto. S obzirom da je cijena korigirana prosli put. Tesko da ce ti umanjiti cijenu i dati transfer za istu tu cijenu.

----------


## Mala88

Draga mislim da ne nisi razumjela. Na kraju dodje kao da mi nisu koregirali, jer sada moram da im isplatim jos do 4700 + 450 za smrznuti transfer. A zasto placam 4700 isto kao da sam radila transfer? Mislim da bi mi trebali umanjiti tu cijenu transfera ili uraditi fet.

----------


## Rominka

Da, imas pravo. Nisam te razumila. Oni te zaista traze punih 4700? A imate smrzlice? Na temelju cega ce naplatiti 4700€ ako nema stimulacije, aspiracije.....mozda su i oni nesto krivo shvatili. Daj ti njih opet pitaj. Trazi da ti navede specifikaciju racuna. Apsolutno nemaju sto naplatiti tolike novce prilikom FET-a. Sokirana sam. I to je blago receno. A kolika je cijena bila onda prosli put?

----------


## Mala88

Ponovo sam te zbunila draga rominka, izvini probacu da budem jasnija  :Smile:  ovako prvi put kad smo bili tamo trebalo je da platimo 4600 za cjeli proces, medjutim oni su rekli plati sad 2090 pa jos 2510 kad dodjes drugi put. E sad za te pare 4600 $ ja sam trebala imati i transfer zar ne? Ali nisam mogla tada zbog stitnjace pa je odlozen. Zasto mi sada pored tih para traze jos 450 eura za transfer, prvi transfer nije odradjen i to bi trebalo ici u tu cijenu. Mozda grijesim. Nije problem doplatiti jos 2510 da budu 4600 ali zasto placam 450 za transfer?

----------


## Rominka

Pa da, trebao bi transfer u cijeni. Nadji si cjenik i mailove sve, pogledaj dobro sve sto ste pisali i otvoreno pitaj zasto puna cijena kad nije bilo transfera prvi put? Nemoj se ustrucavati uopce. Imas pravo znati koju uslugu placaj konkretno. Mozda su i oni zaboravili sto se dogodilo prosli put, iako bi to bilo neozbiljno, ali tko radi taj grijesi.

----------


## Mala88

Da, vec sam pisala, pa vidjecu sta ce biti. Necu se ustrucavati, jer i te 450 je dosta kad se pogleda, kao sto vecina nas zna nije lako ni finansiski skrpiti toliko para koliko treba za put, hotel, kliniku i onda sve preko je znacajno. Jednostavno treba pitati i vidjeti zasto placam.

----------


## Rominka

Mala, javi nam sto se izrodilo iz toga. Nadam se da cete postici kompromis  neki.

----------


## kaji

Rominka bravo i sretno za dalje. 

Mala kad idete? 

❤️

----------


## Rominka

Mogu reci da nikada vise scratching endometrija necu raditi na zivo. Nikada! Koma mi je bilo. Ni sad ne mogu sjesti. A ovi iz Ceske mi se sada cude preko telefona kako su mi uopce na zivo to radili?! Eh, kad bi oni znali sto se sve kod nas na zivo radi...mene je zaista boljelo, jako. No uglavnom, sve je spremno.

----------


## Mala88

> Rominka bravo i sretno za dalje. 
> 
> Mala kad idete? 
> 
> ❤️


Ako sve bude kako treba oko 8-9 januara smo tamo  :Smile:  vi draga?

----------


## Mala88

> Mala, javi nam sto se izrodilo iz toga. Nadam se da cete postici kompromis  neki.


Cula sam se sa njom, ona nije ni znala da nisam imala transfer. Sada mi je rekla posto nisam imala transfer ne moram da platim te 450 e. Bas kako si rekla, oni su i zaboravili.

----------


## Rominka

Eto vidis. Bas mi je drago sto ste rijesili. Bilo bi zaista nekorektno naplatiti punu cijenu i jos traziti za transfer a da ga nije bilo u prvom postupku. U svakom slucaju, rijeseno je i to je najbitnije.

----------


## Rominka

Dobila sam protokl, bez datumam, ali to je to  :Smile:  jedino sto me zbunilo jest da u protokolu ovaj put imam i Pregnyl. No, valjda znaju sto rade. U principu imam sve spremno, skoro pa dovoljne zalihe svega i mogu opusteno docekati menstruaciju u ned. Prvi uzv su predvidjeli 1.11 a moje iskustvo sa praznicima i bolnicama je uvijek bilo dramaticno tako da me jeza hvata od tog dana.

----------


## kaji

> Ako sve bude kako treba oko 8-9 januara smo tamo  vi draga?


I mi cemo tako nekako draga. Bas mi je drago da nisam sama u januaru ❤️

----------


## kaji

> Dobila sam protokl, bez datumam, ali to je to  jedino sto me zbunilo jest da u protokolu ovaj put imam i Pregnyl. No, valjda znaju sto rade. U principu imam sve spremno, skoro pa dovoljne zalihe svega i mogu opusteno docekati menstruaciju u ned. Prvi uzv su predvidjeli 1.11 a moje iskustvo sa praznicima i bolnicama je uvijek bilo dramaticno tako da me jeza hvata od tog dana.


Bice sve ok drzimo fige ❤️

----------


## Rominka

Kaji, nista drugo ne prihvacam  :Wink:  bit ce ovo duga lijepa zima!

----------


## sos15

Rominka ovo mora biti naša godina. Da uspješno "zatvorimo" godinu i otvorimo vrata novim trudnicama u januaru.

----------


## kaji

> Rominka ovo mora biti naša godina. Da uspješno "zatvorimo" godinu i otvorimo vrata novim trudnicama u januaru.


Sos draga tako si lijepo napisala ovo ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## little ivy

jesen stiže dunjo moja.... vidim dosta planova putovanja nek je svima sa srećom.
mi cekamo start ovih dana i idemo u FET

imam pitanjce: koliko dođe taxi od aerodroma do PFCa? sto se vise isplati gledam.

----------


## kaji

Ivy nek ti bude sretan FET. Za taxi nazalost neznam

----------


## Rominka

Bit ce ove zime pingvinici glavni  :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy40

> jesen stiže dunjo moja.... vidim dosta planova putovanja nek je svima sa srećom.
> mi cekamo start ovih dana i idemo u FET
> 
> 
> 
> imam pitanjce: koliko dođe taxi od aerodroma do PFCa? sto se vise isplati gledam.


Ja sam uvijek preko njih dogovorila za vozaca..super su i ljepo te docekaju na aerodromu i dovezu do hotela ili pfc..mislim da je cijena bila 30€(ili 40) skroz sam zaboravila

----------


## Ziggy40

Sretno cure..❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Rominka

Cure, moze mala pomoc molim vas. Da li u Ceskoj rade punkciju sa zamrzavanjem odmah, prvi put? Da li netko to nudi?

----------


## Ženica75

Taxi s kojim ja idem 23 eura uli 590 čk https://www.prague-airport-transfers.co.uk/

----------


## Ženica75

Cure samo pricitajte par stranica unatrag sve info imate od hotela do taxia da se ne ponavljamo...ctrl +f kljucna rijec po stranici...

----------


## Ženica75

Evo 14 dnt negativan test!!!! ocaj i nevjerica...sto, zasto, kako?! Za one zenice koje ne znaju 1. Svjezi transfer 8 stanicni savrseni (2 kom) -Negativno! I sad 2. FET -morule (2 kom) -opet negativno!!! Iz donirane js...ostalo jos dva kom...ne znam vise sto da provjerim koji bi kuki mogao smetat?! Jedino drugacije od ovog proslog puta je da mi je vec mjesec dana na vratu otecen limfni cvor isla na punkciju..uzv.. mislili da je lipom.. ali nakon 2. Punkcije s uzv potvrdil limfni cvor povecan...i svi su mi dr. Rekli da to nece utjecat na zacece...

----------


## Rominka

Zenice, zao mi je. Svjesna si da ne mora biti u pitanju nikakav kuki, kako ti kazes, vec jednostavno statistika. Imati dovoljno hrabrosti i zelje ici ponovo pokusati. Zaista su rijetki koji uspiju iz prve, druge, trece...malo ih je. Sreca je sto imate jos smrzlica. Jesi li pokusala u ovom postupku uzeti asistirani hatching? Sto su ti oni rekli? Imaju li mozda oni neke ideje? I svakako napravi betu.

----------


## Rominka

Definitivno ne treba nista planirati. Ovaj mjesec sam odradila scraching endometrija, i od subote cekam mengu da dodje, a nje nigdje. Nesto je pocelo, kao, smedjariti no to ne mogu uzeti kao krvarenje i to je bilo samo u ned popodne u dva navrata. inace je k'o svicarski sat, a sad je nema pa nema. I najgore mi je sad sto ne znam hoce li uopce doci, hoce li propasti ovaj ciklus...mah...

----------


## Tigerlilly

Drage članice, 

Nova sam na ovom forumu i treba mi vaša pomoć. Naime 42 godine su mi i imala sam već 4 neuspješne umjetne oplodnje. Dvije sam odradila u Splitu i 2 u Zagrebu. Nikad ni muž ni ja nismo dobili jasnu dijagnozu tako da ne znamo jasno s čim smo suočeni ali činjenica je da se prirodno ništa nije dogodilo već 7 godina a naravno ni u 4 postupka. Za svaki postupak koji smo radili smo imali transfer koji se naravno nije primio. 2 godine smo radili pauzu i nismo bili na nikakvim postupcima i evo sad smo se odlučili na jedan zadnji pokušaj u Pragu. Ja sam već bila u kontaktu sa PFC-om i u procesu sam prikupljanju potrebnim nalaza. Hormoni bi trebali biti gotovi sutra, briseve sam napravila..

Uglavnom meni trebaju sve moguće informacije koje imate a koje bi mi mogle pomoći. Naime ja se nadam da ćemo u 12. mjesecu moći ići na postupak. Išla bi na IVF sa svojim jajnim stanicama - kojih je smanjena rezerva što je i očekivati s obzirom na godine. Vidila sam cjenik klinike ali ne mogu pohvatati sve što je uključeno, nije uključeno pa me zanima netko od vas tko je već bio da mi javi koliko sve to skupa izađe sa lijekovima i ostalim troškovima da se znam zbrojiti.

Naravno i sve ostale savjete koje imate. 

Puno hvala i sretno svima koje ste trenutno u postupku.

----------


## kaji

Zenice draga zao mi je i znam kako ti je vjeruj mi. Zelim ti da sto prije skupis snage i da ides dalje ❤️

Rominka jeli se prije tako desavalo? Drzim ti fige da dodje

----------


## sos15

Zenice, žao mi je. Odtuguj, daj si vremena. Znam da nije lako.

----------


## sos15

Rominka, sad će to. Mora doći.  Znam koliko je nestprljenja. Vjerovatno zato i kasni. I kod mene je slicno. Simptomima ni traga, a već je trebalo krenuti.
Vjerovatno i same utičemo na to jer se nerviramo, ali kako biti miran?

----------


## elvi

Ženice baš mi je žao 
Rominka u pravu si što se tiče planiranja. Mi sve pripremili za studeni. Čekala sam još samo briseve. I zove danas sestra iz gin. ordinacije. Imam beta hemolitički streptokok. Prvi put čula za to. Kao inače se ne liječi ali ako se  planira trudnoća obavezno. Sve mi lađe potonule jer mi sad slijedi antibiotik i poslije terapije tek nakon 3 tjedna novi bris, čiji nalaz se čeka 2 tjedna. I tako studeni otpada...[emoji26]

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam isla u prvi mpo s tim streptokokom. Opasan je samo kod poroda,i ne lijeci se prije nego se na porodu da antibiotok

Cijelu trudnocu sam ga imala

Sad sam imala pred mpo. Gin mi dala antibiotik, ponovljeni bris opet je tu, novi antibiotik. Mpo dr mi rekla da ne smeta, da ne moram ponavljati bris i isla sam u FET.

Gin koji mi vodi trudnocu kaze da je to normalno stanovnik tijela,samo se nekad namnozi. I da mogu lijeciti,al privremeno mi mlze otic i vratit ce se. Kod mene je ocito tako

----------


## elvi

Vrci hvala na informaciji. Sutra šaljem nalaz koordinatorici Kseniji pa ću vidjet što Dr. kaže

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Elvi jesu li tise javili? Ne bi bila prva koja je otisla u postupak s tom bestijom. Nije nuzno da ti mora propasti ovaj ciklus. Nadam se da nece, da ce sve ici po nasim planovima. 

hvala vam curke. Eto,koliko me izbediralo to brljavljenje i nedolazak menge, jucer je odcepilo i boli ludo. Boli jace nego inace. A i prosli put nakon sratchinga endo je isto bila jako bolna...vjerojatno i i to ima svoje zasto. No, krenulo je i to je najbitnije. Estrofem sam cvaknula i show pocinje  :Smile: 

sos, inace se ne bih slozila s tobom, ali ovoga puta mislim da je upravo moja nervoza pridonijela svemu. Takve lude snove sanjam zadnjih desetak dana da je to wow. I porod blizanaca sam sanjala, i da decko radi ritmiku tijekom spavanja pa meni kao ne da spavati....ma ludnica.

zenice, kako si? Ima li kakvih odgovora od klinike?

----------


## elvi

Gđa Ksenija na godišnjem do 01.11.2017. Brrrr... Proslijedila sam mail na kolegicu na koju me uputila. Piše za hitne slučajeve... e pa meni je ovo hitno  :Smile:  Znam da neke bezvene stvari nama postanu hitne kad se počnemo pripremati za postupak, no ne mogu si pomoći
tako da čekam odgovor
a priča sa snovima... mislim da totalno utječemo na svoju podsvijest i da su ludi snovi baš od toga...
mene prošli tjedan pucale avionske nesreće, nikad letjela u avionu
čak i ovaj put planiramo autom  :Laughing:

----------


## Rominka

Draga Tigerlilly, dobro nam dosla a jos prije se preselila malo nize medju trudnice  :Smile: 

koliko citam, kontakte si vec ostvarila i sa pripremom si skoro gotova. Ostaje ti dogovoriti termin, pronaci smjestaj i krenuti na put. Sto se tice smjestaja, u Pragu imas mali milijun mogucnosti, i to vrlo povoljnih. Sve zapravo ovisi kakav smjestaj trazis i sto zahtjevas da taj smjestaj ima, zelis li blizu klinike ili ti to ne igra ulogu. zaista ima puno mogucnosti, i ja sam dojma da se uvijek prodje povoljnije ako sama sebi bukiras nego kad se ide preko klinike, barem je nase iskustvo takvo. Hrana i smjestaj su ti zapravo najmanje stavke u svemu ovome jer je Ceska, za nas, povoljna sto se toga tice. 

Cijene u PFCu ne ukljucuju lijekove, tako da na cijenu postupka moras nadodati jos lijekove (a to ovisi koliko ces doza trebati). Ako imas protokol, pocni polako skupljati, mozda budes srece pa i neka od nas tu na rodi ima za pokloniti nesto sto tebi zatreba. Meni konkretno je cijena lijekova bila izasla 6600 kn, iako je to bilo pred skoro 6 godina. 

Ne znam jesam li to pomogla stogod, no pitaj slobodno.

----------


## sos15

Rominka, 
nek je krenulo samo. Kod mene još nista. Sretno sa pikanjem.
Kakva su vaša iskustva: prvi dan ciklusa trebam se javiti u kliniku, ali mene interesu je mogu li ja početi sa terapijom odmah ili moram čekati na njihov odgovor?  Ja bi najradije da se bockam oko 7:00 kako bi to obavila prije posla.

----------


## Rominka

Prvi dan mesntruacije se javljas njima, i pocinjes s pikanjem drugi dan. Obicno ti oni napomenu u koje doba, zbog kasnijeg kalkuliranja davanja stoperice i puta. Obicno je pikanje u popodnevnim satima, ali pitaj da budes sigurna. Meni su sad npr clexane prebacili na jutarnje sate u odnosu na dosadasnjih 18h. Ali nisam pitala, jer iskreno to mi je najmanje bitno. Jooooj,uzbudjenje raste  :Smile:  kad ocekujes da ce ti krenuti? Bas bih voljela da smo u istom gradu,da odemo na kavu  :Smile:

----------


## Tigerlilly

Draga Rominka,

Puno hvala na odgovoru. Toliko mi se svega vrti po glavi to je ludilo. Nisam se jos skroz odlucila za PFC, zato sam se i prikljucila na ovaj forum jer se nadam da me mozete malo posavjetovati. Naime toliko je klinika u Pragu da je jako tesko osluciti se i odabrati u koju ici. Ako vi ostale clanice imate neke savjete i ideje za druge klinike, ovorena sam za sve komentare. I naravno sretno svima koje sad krecu.

----------


## elvi

Meni je PFC ok, ali da smo u startu znali da će cijena lijekova biti tolika  mislim da bi se odlučili za drugu kliniku. Ovako idemo s još jednim transferom pa ćemo vidjeti kako dalje. Već sam to htjela pitati cure koje su bile u drugim klinikama, da li onda idu obavezno na pregled prije pa dobiju i lijekove ili ?

----------


## sos15

Rominka,meni piše da prvi dan počinjem sa gonalom. Već sam u avgustu pitala Marinu i ona mi je rekla da je dobro da se pikam ujutro,tako da 8. Dan (kada idem na ultrazvuk) mogu imati sigurnije rezultate ultrazvuka.
Sad sam zbunjena.
Trebam li ih ponovo pitati koji dan počinjem sa stimulacijom?
Ja sam prije tri dana još očekivala da pocnem. Mora ove sedmice stici.

----------


## 3006

Pozdrav cure, majke, kraljice..
Mene nije bilo par mjeseci među vama

----------


## 3006

Pozdrav cure, majke , kraljice...
Nažalost nije me bilo među vama par mjeseci ..nakon neuspjele potpomognute u Pragu

----------


## 3006

Tigerlilly, ja sam se tek uključila nakon par mjeseci izbivanja iz foruma, al vidim da su još uvijek aktivne mnoge koje su meni bile od velike pomoći.
Bila sam u Pragu, neuspješno u 4.mj. nakon toga sam pauzirala i trebala ljetos ići ponovno ali za sad je to neizvedivo iz više razloga...ako kako mogu pomoći, rado ću.
Možda protokolom dobiješ iste lijekove koje sam ja kupila a sad ih neću koristiti....Sretno!

----------


## Rominka

Natipkala sam pola stanice i zabunom umjesto posta sve izbrisala  :Sad:  e jesam biser. 

Uglavnom, sad cu skratit. 
Tigerlilly, nezahvalno bi bilo sugerirati u koju kliniku da idete. Javi u sto vise njih, i u Pragu, i u Ceskim Budejovicama, pa u Brnu i poslusaj instinkt. Neki ti jednostavno nece "sjesti" dok ces s nekima naci odmah zajednicki jezik. 

Sos, jesam te zbunila. Sori, nije mi bila namjera. Samo ti slusaj ono sto su ti oni rekli. To je jedino ispravno. 

Elvi, da, velika je razlika u cijenu. Mi u Pronatalu dobijemo i lijekove u cijenu, ali moras doci k njima na konzultacije i pregled, znaci dva puta.ali, to nam nije bio problem. Dapace, moj dojam je da su daleko bili detaljniji s nama nego PFC. Ali, to je nas dojam.

----------


## Inesz

> Tigerlilly, ja sam se tek uključila nakon par mjeseci izbivanja iz foruma, al vidim da su još uvijek aktivne mnoge koje su meni bile od velike pomoći.
> Bila sam u Pragu, neuspješno u 4.mj. nakon toga sam pauzirala i trebala ljetos ići ponovno ali za sad je to neizvedivo iz više razloga...*ako kako mogu pomoći, rado ću.
> Možda protokolom dobiješ iste lijekove koje sam ja kupila a sad ih neću koristiti....Sretno!*


*3006*
na ovom forumu pomažemo jedna drugoj, između ostalog, da poklonimo preostale nam lijekove. Zabranjeno je pravilima foruma nuditi direktno ili indirektno lijekove za prodaju.

----------


## kaji

> Rominka,meni piše da prvi dan počinjem sa gonalom. Već sam u avgustu pitala Marinu i ona mi je rekla da je dobro da se pikam ujutro,tako da 8. Dan (kada idem na ultrazvuk) mogu imati sigurnije rezultate ultrazvuka.
> Sad sam zbunjena.
> Trebam li ih ponovo pitati koji dan počinjem sa stimulacijom?
> Ja sam prije tri dana još očekivala da pocnem. Mora ove sedmice stici.


Draga sos pocinjes onako kako ti pise u protokolu koji ti je marina poslala u mailu. Mozes ujutro pikati slobodno. Kada dobijes njima samo javis da oni znaju. Drzim fige da dobijes sto prije ❤️

----------


## kaji

Tigerlilly dobro nam dosla. Za mene je PFC sasvim ok ali i druge klinke su odlicne i uspijesne. Neces pogrijesiti gdje god da odes. Zelim ti puno srece i da sto prije krenes u postupak

----------


## 3006

> *3006*
> na ovom forumu pomažemo jedna drugoj, između ostalog, da poklonimo preostale nam lijekove. Zabranjeno je pravilima foruma nuditi direktno ili indirektno lijekove za prodaju.


Pomislila sam da moguće nije u skladu s pravilima, ispričavam se i brisem post.

----------


## Tigerlilly

Hvala svima. Znaci u Pronatal se obavezno mora ici 2 puta. To mi bas i ne odgovara, vise mi odgovara da moram ici samo jednom jer mi je svakako dalek put. Ja sam iz Dubrovnika i put to Praga sada zimi je skoro pa nemoguc.

----------


## elvi

Dobila sam odgovor iz Praga. Njima beštija nije prepreka. Samo trebam s terapijom završiti prije transfera. A obzirom da sam dobila sumamed na 3 dana  i neku kremu za 7 dana, za sad definitivno idemo [emoji16] 

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Wooohooooo!!! Bas me veseli  :Smile:  hvala Vrci da je ispricala svoje iskustvo s bestijom. Znaju se stvari posloziti kako treba.

----------


## kaji

> Dobila sam odgovor iz Praga. Njima beštija nije prepreka. Samo trebam s terapijom završiti prije transfera. A obzirom da sam dobila sumamed na 3 dana  i neku kremu za 7 dana, za sad definitivno idemo [emoji16] 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk


Super elvi samo naprijed. Sretnoooo ❤️

----------


## sos15

Cure moje, hvala na odgovorima. Ja još uvijek cekam. Simptoma nema, osim povećanog apetita i nervoze

----------


## Rominka

Sos, kad je dan d? Ili bolje da pitam kad ti planiras da bude dan d? 

Cure, mene ubi ovaj estrofem. Kako me rastura. Srca lupa, vrti mi se...ma isto kao i prosli put. Nadam se samo da ce prilagodba trajati krace nego ljetos.

----------


## sos15

Rominka ako mislis na ciklus, trebao je početi juce. Doktor je rekao da planiram 11. dan da bude punkcija.
Uh, samo da krene. Ja sam već i godišnji najavila i sad ako se ne poklopi moram objašnjavati sto i kako ga odgadjam.

----------


## Rominka

Bemu misa, isto kao i kod mene. Sve smo odgodili za 4 dana i sad umjesto 9 dana godisnjeg jedva 5 cemo skrpati i bas sam ljuta. Ali bolje mi je i to nego nista. Tako rano su ti punkciju predvidjeli? Kad kreces onda s uzv, 6ti dan?

----------


## sos15

Osmi dan trebam na ultrazvuk. Onda javljam rezultate i onda će mi reci kad da dodjem. On planira 11. dan. Kad ti planiras? Koji dan je tebi punkcija? Meni je i prošli put tako planirano.

----------


## Rominka

Ja sam u FET-u koji je planiran izmedju 16.-19.og dana. Sve napetije je sada.

----------


## Antonija Mia

dobar dan svima,danas dobila nalaz trombofilij i sve je ok osim MTHFR (C677T)  heterozigot....dr mi veli da ta mutacija ne stvara nikakve probleme kod zatrudnjivanje niti tokom trudnoce!! a vidim po nekim forumima da zene su na heparin...rekla u slucaju da beta bude pozitivna neka joj se javim da bude pitala svojeg nadređenog za heparin da nije sigurna!! kaj da napravim? i isto pise da se uz tu mutaciju ne pije folacin nego folat 1000...cujem da dr Đelmis je tatamata za to,pa jel bi bilo pametno da se narucim kod njega privat? Jaoooo dobit cu žulj na mozgu od gruntanja,vise sam pukla....

----------


## Rominka

Bilo bi super kad mutacije MTHFR ne bi predstavljale probleme tijekom trudnoce, no nazalost nije to bas tako. Ta mutacija onemogucava ti preradu sintetske folne kiseline pa ti trebaju folati-prirodni oblik. Djelmis se definitivno nametnuo zadnjih godina kao strucnjak po tom pitanju i ako imas priliku otici k njemu po savjet, nemoj se utrucavati. Mozda nisi za heparin od pocetka, ali postoje i druge opcije s kojima on zapocinje. Znam da mozda nisi od mene htjela citati savjete, ali...sad kad imas konkretnu informaciju, bit ce ti lakse jer znas odakle krenuti. Sretno!

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Bilo bi super kad mutacije MTHFR ne bi predstavljale probleme tijekom trudnoce, no nazalost nije to bas tako. Ta mutacija onemogucava ti preradu sintetske folne kiseline pa ti trebaju folati-prirodni oblik. Djelmis se definitivno nametnuo zadnjih godina kao strucnjak po tom pitanju i ako imas priliku otici k njemu po savjet, nemoj se utrucavati. Mozda nisi za heparin od pocetka, ali postoje i druge opcije s kojima on zapocinje. Znam da mozda nisi od mene htjela citati savjete, ali...sad kad imas konkretnu informaciju, bit ce ti lakse jer znas odakle krenuti. Sretno!


Hvala...narucena sam kod dr Đelmiša privat pa javim njegovo misljenje vezano za moj nalaz :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Cure,treba mi Vaša pomoc. Kod mene je upravo počelo brljaviti. Kako sad to racunam? Danas mi je prvi ili 0. Dan? Naravno da se kod mene sve iskomolikovalo. U Pragu danas nema nikoga. I ultrazvuk mi pada onda za vikend kad moj doktor ne radi.

----------


## Rominka

Sos, tako je meni sad bilo. Od sub je smedjarilo i kad sam nazvala rekli su mi da cekam bas pravu svjezu krv (tocno tim rijecima). I nakon 4 dana je krenula bas prava krv. Mozes li do bolnice na uzv?

----------


## Ziggy40

Treba bas cekati da krene, to sto brljavi oni ne smatraju prvim danom..tako je meni bilo..i rekli su da bas cekam da krene i ne odmah u prvim satima krenuti sa pikanjem nego tek nakon nekoliko sati

----------


## Ziggy40

Sretno curke❤️
Ja sve ostavljam za 1 mjesec

----------


## sos15

Hvala Vam na odgovorima.  I Marina se javila i napisala da od sutra racunam. Mog ginekologa mogu dobiti tek u četvrtak.  Ovdje su praznici. Nadam se da će mi dati uputnicu da u bolnici odradim ultrazvuk.  Ako ništa krenucu odmah za Prag.

----------


## kaji

> Sretno curke❤️
> Ja sve ostavljam za 1 mjesec


Ziggy draga ima nas jos u prvom mjesecu ❤️

----------


## kaji

> Hvala Vam na odgovorima.  I Marina se javila i napisala da od sutra racunam. Mog ginekologa mogu dobiti tek u četvrtak.  Ovdje su praznici. Nadam se da će mi dati uputnicu da u bolnici odradim ultrazvuk.  Ako ništa krenucu odmah za Prag.


Sos draga jeli rano u ponedeljak za UZ? Jer to je radni dan. Pogledaj ima li tvoj gyn vertretung, mozda ce ti naplatiti ali napravit ce ti sigurno UZ. Sretno draga ❤️

----------


## Kadauna

Cure, molim vas info o cijeni u CZ - IVF/ICSI s doniranom spermom?

hvala puno

----------


## sos15

> Sos draga jeli rano u ponedeljak za UZ? Jer to je radni dan. Pogledaj ima li tvoj gyn vertretung, mozda ce ti naplatiti ali napravit ce ti sigurno UZ. Sretno draga ❤️


Kaji, ja trebam tek osmi dan na ultrazvuk (ja sam prije radila prvi i 8. dan, zasto sad ovako, nemam pojma?), ali moj ginekolog ne radi vikendom. Vec sam ga ranije pitala sta cemo u tom slucaju, ali on kaze da cekam prvo da vidim hoce li pasti na vikend. Svakako cu platiti gdje god da odem, jer mi osiguranje nista ne pokriva.

----------


## Rominka

Kadauna, 3200 €, s time da u PFCu ne ulaze lijekovi u cijenu dok u Pronatalu ulaze. PFC je dizao neke cijene, ali mislim da donaciju u ovoj kombinaciji nisu.

----------


## sos15

Rominka, kad si ti dobila te informacije o cijenama? Ja sam u avgustu dobila cjenovnik u kome piše 2300 € bez lijekova,donirane sperme i analiza krvi.
Marina mi je rekla da moram računati bez lijekova oko 3000!

----------


## Rominka

Sos, pa to ti je to. u konacnici kad poplacas sve (donaciju, anesteziju, zamrzavanje) ispadne +/- 3200. Sad bih morala kopati po racunima, ali u Pronatalu nas je ispalo puno manje i u cijeni su bili ukljuceni lijekovi. A sigurno sam i ovdje bila pisala. Razlika je bila velika.

----------


## kaji

> Kaji, ja trebam tek osmi dan na ultrazvuk (ja sam prije radila prvi i 8. dan, zasto sad ovako, nemam pojma?), ali moj ginekolog ne radi vikendom. Vec sam ga ranije pitala sta cemo u tom slucaju, ali on kaze da cekam prvo da vidim hoce li pasti na vikend. Svakako cu platiti gdje god da odem, jer mi osiguranje nista ne pokriva.


A ja sam pogresno shvatila sorry. Mislila sam da te ova dva praznika utorak i srijeda hvata. Napravi u petak nista nece smetati ja mislim. To je dan ranije samo.

----------


## sos15

Rominka, 

sad sam gledala račune :
Postupak 2300 €
Lijekovi : 700 €
Donirane sperma: 200 €
Zamrzavanje 300 €
I još nalaz krvi za oboje za hiv?
Marina je rekla da moram računati bez lijekova oko 3000€ , znači ukupno oko 3700 €.

Kaji, super ideja. Pitaću Marinu mogu li u petak napraviti ultrazvuk.

----------


## Rominka

Nas postupak sa doniranom u Pronatalu, sve ukljuceno (donacija, postupak, lijekovi, vadjenje krvi, aspiracija) je iznosio 3281 €, plus 95€ cestarina i benz, plus 500€ smjestaj/hrana/izleti 9 dana. A u PFCu nas je postupak samo bez lijekova izasao 3200€ plus lijekovi 1200€. Smestaj i cestarina je uvijek sitna lova naspram postupka. Velika razlika. Cak i s time da smo dva puta isli za CB, prvo konzultacije i kasnije postupak.

sos, taj dan razlike ne bi trebao igrati jako veliku ulogu. Meni bas pada na 1.11 pa su rekli da slobodno pomjerim dan gore, dan dole.

----------


## sos15

Onda su ili promijenili cijene ili ja nešto nisam shvatila  kako treba. Ne bitno. Bitno je da to prodje kako treba i da nam Pronatal donese srecu. Tu razliku u cijeni ću lako zaboraviti.

----------


## Nadica

Kolika je cijena FET-a doniranih stanica u Pronatalu i ako netko zna kakav je postupak i cijena lijekova?Hvala!

----------


## Rominka

Sos, nesto su se cijene mijenjale. Nadam se da ce se javiti netko sa najsvjezijim informacijama. Ali kako god, mislim da nema puno odskakanja od ovog sto smo nas dvije navele.

Nadice, jel' se spremate opet? Najbolje da im posaljes mail. Niste imali nista zamrznuto preklani?

----------


## Nadica

> Sos, nesto su se cijene mijenjale. Nadam se da ce se javiti netko sa najsvjezijim informacijama. Ali kako god, mislim da nema puno odskakanja od ovog sto smo nas dvije navele.
> 
> Nadice, jel' se spremate opet? Najbolje da im posaljes mail. Niste imali nista zamrznuto preklani?


Imamo zamrznuto...Ali čisto me zanima cijena....

----------


## sos15

Dobro jutro! Ja sam si Gonal f već piknula,ali sad me muči sledece:
Orgalutran dajem u isto vrijeme kad i gonal ili njega navece?
Citala sam da ste nalazile povoljne smještaje u blizini klinika? Možete li mi sta preporuciti?
Meni je bitno: čistoća, parking,  i vlastito kupatilo!
Doručak je poželjan,ali nije neophodno da bude ukljucen.

----------


## sos15

Rominka kad ces ti za Prag? Ja očekujem da bi u ponedeljak trebali biti tamo. Uzbuđenje raste.

----------


## Rominka

Sos, mi idemo za Česke Budejovice  :Smile: . Krecemo oko 7. ili 8.11. Ovisi o uzv.

----------


## sos15

Rominka,ja sam pomijesala.  Mislila sam da sad ideš u Prag. Onda se nećemo vidjeti

----------


## little ivy

pozdrav curke
prosli vikend je krenuo ciklus,odbockala svoju dozu i nastavljam s estrofermom dalje....12ti dan bi trebali na uzv...sto naravno pada na praznik. moram vidit s njima da li da idem dan prije ili dan iza. 
Rominka...ne znam sto me ubilo decapeptin ili estroferm ali ova menstruacija mi je bila cisti uzas s odljevima i bolovima. uffff.
FET tranfer isto izmedju 17og i 20og dana-valjda. sto je vec sljedeci tjedan!!! ajme meni!
naravno da je uvijek nesto naopako pa je tako cura bolesna vec par dana,samo da ozdravi i u miru ostane s bakom i djedom....
ima li tko na pfc 6-10.11.?
jos nismo uzeli ni karte ni hotel,ceakm uzv za precizniji datum jer mi se ne da izbivat dugo zbog curke.

Tigerlilly....polako i sretno! Meni je pfc sasvim ok. ljekove sam nabavila u Gradu. sve laganini nema preše,skupi informacije i kreni. ako sta treba...pp.

----------


## Rominka

Little ivy, vec slijedeci tjedan  :Smile:  bome nas ide sad u ovom jesenskom periodu. Kad se preselimo dolje kod trudnica imat cemo super ekipicu.  Mene estrofem ubija. Nikako da se priviknem na njega. Glava mi puca, srce hoce iskociti. Cak mi je gore nego ljetos s onim vrucinama. Ali, smirit ce se.

----------


## elvi

Little ivy vidim da smo u sličnoj situaciji. Čekam ovaj tjedan da mi počne menga i da se počnem pikati decepeptylom i gutati ostale tabletice.[emoji3] I 12 dan uzv. Tad ću vjerojatno riješiti smještaj. Računam ta 3,4 dana možemo biti bilo gdje. Meni su napisali od 16-24 dan transfer. Jedino što mi odemo autom. MM kaže da mu je bezveze da idem sama. Ovako nekako zajedno to prođemo. A onda nam je avion duplo skuplji.
Taman ćete ti i Rominka obaviti sve prije mene. Pa zajedno u čekanje [emoji3]


Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## little ivy

stvarno nas dosta kreće u jesenske avanture. nadam se pozitivnim ishodima.

i mi idemo zajedno elvi samo nama je avion zbog udaljenosti jedina opcija,sa ko zna koliko presjedanja...ufff. sta je tu je. isto cekam uzv pa da sredim i prijevoz i smjestaj...ne bi htjela dugo stat gore bezveze da cura ne stoji sama doma. avion ce nas doc ko papar a smjestaj stalno gledam preko bookinga...ima dosta opcija oko klinike pa bit ce nesto.

ajme sto ce nam svima biti dobro.....

----------


## Rominka

Little ivy, ocisti si inbox draga  :Smile:

----------


## little ivy

evo jesam
 :Klap:

----------


## vikky

Dobar dan svima,  vidim da diskutirate oko cijena, pa možda može pomoći odgovor koji sam jučer dobila friško iz PFC-a. Citiram ih: "IVF postupak ,osnovne metode ,košta 2900 euro.
Postoje i dodatne metode koje mogu poboljšati implantaciju,a koje se plaćaju posebno: LAZT,PICSI,Embryogen,EmbryoGlue." Ove dodatne metode, po informacijama sto sam ugrubo prikupila, koštaju ukupno 1.000 eur.
Slala sam i upit u Pronatal, ali još nisam dobila odgovor od njih.

Meni treba i vasa pomoc, nova sam i nista ne razumijem  :Sad:  Sto mi preporučate od ovih dodatnih metoda: LAZT, PICSI, Embryogenesis i Embroj Glue i ako mi možete po laički objasniti što je to. Inace sam problem ja, imam ociti problem s plodnosti. Drugo što me interesira,  a vidim da se i to dosta spominje - traže me nalaze kako bi bili sigurni da nemam familijarnu sklonost trombozi, a meni je nažalost mama nedavno od toga i umrla, a imala je i moždani udar unatrag 15 godina. Što  takva sklonost može značiti za mene u postupku IVF? Voljela bih čuti, ukoliko netko zna, zašto IVF u Češkoj košta 2 900 eur, a po mojom informacijama u splitskom Citu je dosta jeftinije.... Nadam se da će mi netko moći nešto sugerirati. Hvala vam unaprijed i veliki pozdrav

----------


## Inesz

vikky dobro došla na forum.
predlažem da malo čitaš ovu i druge teme, a cure ti sigurno budu odgovorile na tvoja pitanja.

sretno!

----------


## Antonija Mia

jutro svima...prekjucer sam bila na konzultacijama kod dr Đelmiša vezano za nalaz trombofilij i od dana transfer sam na heparin 0,4 do pozitivne bete nakon toga na clexan 0,4 ali preko Petrove,rekao mi je nikakav aspirin protect ali zato B-complex kao jos dodatno!! jutros ponovljen TSH...cekamo nalaz  :Smile:  i naravno svima od :Heart:  koji kreceju u Praski vlak zelim uspjeh i da se vrate trbusaste....

----------


## Carrot

> Ja sam u FET-u koji je planiran izmedju 16.-19.og dana. Sve napetije je sada.


Sorry Rominka sto je to FET? Thx

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Carrot

> Nas postupak sa doniranom u Pronatalu, sve ukljuceno (donacija, postupak, lijekovi, vadjenje krvi, aspiracija) je iznosio 3281 €, plus 95€ cestarina i benz, plus 500€ smjestaj/hrana/izleti 9 dana. A u PFCu nas je postupak samo bez lijekova izasao 3200€ plus lijekovi 1200€. Smestaj i cestarina je uvijek sitna lova naspram postupka. Velika razlika. Cak i s time da smo dva puta isli za CB, prvo konzultacije i kasnije postupak.
> 
> sos, taj dan razlike ne bi trebao igrati jako veliku ulogu. Meni bas pada na 1.11 pa su rekli da slobodno pomjerim dan gore, dan dole.


Rominka i ostale cure...
Tesko za povjerovati ali zesci Azoo kod nas (i nakon biopsije nista)...
Preostaje nam donacija...
Kontaktirala sam Pronatal i sad me samo zanima koliko se cca ceka na red i u kojem periodu smo u Pragu. Zar 10ak dana? Koliko puta za jedan postupak se ide? Npr trebaju li prvo konzultacije? Od kojeg dana ciklusa smo gore i do kad ako se nor dogodi transfer i sve bude ok?

Hvala puno...

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

> jutro svima...prekjucer sam bila na konzultacijama kod dr Đelmiša vezano za nalaz trombofilij i od dana transfer sam na heparin 0,4 do pozitivne bete nakon toga na clexan 0,4 ali preko Petrove,rekao mi je nikakav aspirin protect ali zato B-complex kao jos dodatno!! jutros ponovljen TSH...cekamo nalaz  i naravno svima od koji kreceju u Praski vlak zelim uspjeh i da se vrate trbusaste....


mozes li, molim te, napisati zasto ti je preporucio b-complex? Koja mu je uloga?

----------


## Rominka

> Sorry Rominka sto je to FET? Thx
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk



transfer zamrznutih embrija. Bez sorry  :Smile:  tu smo da pomognemo

----------


## Rominka

Carrot, Pronatal zahtijeva dva dolaska, jednom na konzultacije i prvi pregled i drugi put na postupak. Kad se ide gore ovisi o tome koliko kome ciklusi traju, kakva je reakcija na stimulaciju...transfer pak ovisi o embrijima i njihovom razvoju.

----------


## elvi

Vještica došla dva dana ranije. Ali nema veze. Krenula sam sa pikanjem decapeptylom, a od sutra i ostatak terapije. Malo mi je jutros bilo frka opet bocnut, nekako se nisam pripremila ali što dalje sve bolje ide... Čekamo uzv 12 dan...

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sos15

Elvi, neka je sa srecom!

----------


## nora eleonora

elvi, sretno! kad si krenula s decapeptylom, ujutro ili?

----------


## kaji

Cure moje sretno vam svima ❤️

----------


## Antonija Mia

> mozes li, molim te, napisati zasto ti je preporucio b-complex? Koja mu je uloga?


nemam pojma iskreno...dr nije bas pricljiv moras doslovno mu rijeci (izvaditi) kad sam spomenula zadnju neuspjesnu trudnocu nadovezao se s B-complex. A za heparin je rekao samo da obzirom na moje god i da pospjesuje implantaciju...

----------


## maritas

Antonija, ti ces uzeti dakle fragmin? Imas koju mutaciju? Moj doktor nije za fragmin, a ja imam pai i mtfhr mutaciju. Znam da nije tema, ali ne volim pisati u inboxe. Imam skoro 40god i jedan smrzlic još. Prosli transfer je bila biokemiska uz andol. To mi je jedini plus u zivotu. Za slijedeci ivf planiram prag, pa čitam ovu temu

----------


## elvi

sos15: hvala  :Smile:  samo pozitiva
nora eleonora:  ujutro sam se piknula... to mi je nekako bilo lakše. Tako sam i kad sam imala hrpu za pikanje kad smo išli na punkciju. Ispada da je ova jedna "piece of cake"
Moram priznati da me danas glava luđački boli i ne mogu skužiti da li je od ovog ludog vremena ili od decapeptyla
Budući da sam sretnica koja ima preosjetljivost na  nesteroidne protuupalne lijekove, kao što je brufen i ostali ...ofeni ništa od pomoći od neke tabletice. jer lakše mi pregurat glavobolju nego da me astma dotuće...
sva sreća da je petak

----------


## sos15

Cure moje, potrebna mi je vaša pomoc. 
Danas sam bila na ultrazvuku i nakon toga mi je Andrijana napisala da u nedelju trebam primiti stopericu, tacnije Ovitrelle 500. 
Sad ja moram postaviti glupo pitanje: ja sam u Pronatalu dobila Ovitrelle 250 mikrograma, 0.5. 
Jesam li ja dobila pogrešnu injekciju ili je to isto?

----------


## Carrot

> Carrot, Pronatal zahtijeva dva dolaska, jednom na konzultacije i prvi pregled i drugi put na postupak. Kad se ide gore ovisi o tome koliko kome ciklusi traju, kakva je reakcija na stimulaciju...transfer pak ovisi o embrijima i njihovom razvoju.


Rominka divna si...
Hvala i na prethodnoj poruci i nesebicnoj pomoci...ok ok bez hvala [emoji4]
Sto ne postoji mogucnost pracenja ciklusa recimo u Petrovoj? Znas li nesto o tome?
Nesto mi je u glavi da oni suradjuju?


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonija, ti ces uzeti dakle fragmin? Imas koju mutaciju? Moj doktor nije za fragmin, a ja imam pai i mtfhr mutaciju. Znam da nije tema, ali ne volim pisati u inboxe. Imam skoro 40god i jedan smrzlic još. Prosli transfer je bila biokemiska uz andol. To mi je jedini plus u zivotu. Za slijedeci ivf planiram prag, pa čitam ovu temu


takoder imam MTFHR ,isla sam preko vinogradske i nista nisam postigla no onda sam se narucila kod dr Đelmisa privatno i upravo mi je on odobrio heparin.ja imam 46 i zbog mojih god odobrio mi je lijek. Predhodni postupak  je bio uspjesan ali je zavrsio u 10t (kireteza),neznam otkud si ali moj savjet je ako si iz zg da isto ides do dr Đ s nalazima i vjerujem da ces to snjim rjesiti.Sretno

----------


## Inesz

> Dobar dan svima,  vidim da diskutirate oko cijena, pa možda može pomoći odgovor koji sam jučer dobila friško iz PFC-a. Citiram ih: "IVF postupak ,osnovne metode ,košta 2900 euro.
> Postoje i dodatne metode koje mogu poboljšati implantaciju,a koje se plaćaju posebno: LAZT,PICSI,Embryogen,EmbryoGlue." Ove dodatne metode, po informacijama sto sam ugrubo prikupila, koštaju ukupno 1.000 eur.
> Slala sam i upit u Pronatal, ali još nisam dobila odgovor od njih.
> 
> Meni treba i vasa pomoc, nova sam i nista ne razumijem  Sto mi preporučate od ovih dodatnih metoda: LAZT, PICSI, Embryogenesis i Embroj Glue i ako mi možete po laički objasniti što je to. Inace sam problem ja, imam ociti problem s plodnosti. Drugo što me interesira,  a vidim da se i to dosta spominje - traže me nalaze kako bi bili sigurni da nemam familijarnu sklonost trombozi, a meni je nažalost mama nedavno od toga i umrla, a imala je i moždani udar unatrag 15 godina. Što  takva sklonost može značiti za mene u postupku IVF? Voljela bih čuti, ukoliko netko zna, zašto IVF u Češkoj košta 2 900 eur, a po mojom informacijama u splitskom C. je dosta jeftinije.... Nadam se da će mi netko moći nešto sugerirati. Hvala vam unaprijed i veliki pozdrav


Vikky,
vama bi ovo bio prvi IVF? Jesi već bila na konzultacijama  negdje vezanim uz IVF?

Koje su tvoje dijagnoze vezane uz neplodnost i koliko imaš godina? Je li tvoj partner ima uredan spermiogram? Pitam jer je važno za odluku - koristiti neke od adjuvantnih metoda pri IVF-u ili ne.

----------


## sos15

Ja ću pokušati ponovo postaviti pitanje jer mi je hitno.
Danas sam bila na ultrazvuku i nakon toga mi je Andrijana napisala da u nedelju trebam primiti stopericu, tacnije Ovitrelle 500. 
Sad ja moram postaviti glupo pitanje: ja sam u Pronatalu dobila Ovitrelle 250 mikrograma, 0.5. 
Jesam li ja dobila pogrešnu injekciju ili je to isto?

----------


## Morin

Ovitrell 500 je dupla doza stoperice, ja sam ju dobila zadnji put...

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kaji

> Ja ću pokušati ponovo postaviti pitanje jer mi je hitno.
> Danas sam bila na ultrazvuku i nakon toga mi je Andrijana napisala da u nedelju trebam primiti stopericu, tacnije Ovitrelle 500. 
> Sad ja moram postaviti glupo pitanje: ja sam u Pronatalu dobila Ovitrelle 250 mikrograma, 0.5. 
> Jesam li ja dobila pogrešnu injekciju ili je to isto?


Draga sos najbolje je da pitas nju. Jesi javila koliki su ti folikuli i koliko ih imas? Mozda ti treba jaca doza ovitrelle pa je zato napisala 500. ja sam davno dobivala te stoperice pa se ne sijecam bas. Ajde javi nam

----------


## sos15

Marina je na odmoru, a Andrijana mi se ne javlja. Javila sam joj juce za folikule: 11 ukupno od toga 3 velika.
Endometrium 11mm.
Kaji, imaš li kakvu ideju kako bi to mogla ovdje kupiti bez recepta. Subota je i Apoteke rade krace. Sumnjam da će mi i dati bez recepta.
Ne znam sta da radim.

----------


## sos15

Ima li neko broj telefona u Pronatalu za hitne slucajeve? Na koji se javljaju i vikendom?

----------


## Rominka

Sos, zar ti nisu koordinatorice dostupne na telefon? Bilo bi najbolje s njima provjeriti dozu, jer mi cemo samo nagadjati. Ja imam brojeve, ali moji su u CB, pa ne znam koliko bi ti mogli oni pomoci.

----------


## Rominka

Vikky, napisi nam koliko imate godina, jeste li tek saznali, koje su vam dijagnoze...

Carrot, Pronatal, bez obzira koji, trazi taj dolazak dva puta. Kad krenes u postupak, sve ti moze voditi tvoj ginekolog, i ti samo javljas stanje po cemu te oni dalje navode, eventualno mijenjanju protokol. Kada ti kazu da je vrijeme za polazak, pakirate se i idete, a sam odlazak ovisi o duzini tvojih ciklusa, o tvojoj reakciji na stimulaciju i naravno o samom postupku o kojemu je rijec. 

Maritas, dobro ti Antonija Mia kaze. Ako imas vremena ne bi bilo lose otici Djelmisu. Iako treba uzeti u obzir da nismo svi u istoj situaciji. Nazalost, Antonija Mia ima iza sebe sad gubitak i ako je uvodjenje NMH rjesenje, vjerujem da je Djelmis to itekako dobro izvagao. A da je skrt na rijecima, to sam vec cula.

Mi putujemo u sri, jer u cet je najavljen transfer. Od danas su mi u protokol uveli jos i utrogestan i to startamo s 4 dnevno, a od sutra ide 6 x. Estrofem ostaje na 6 mg dnevno i nakon transfera ce mi dati Pregnil. Clexanom se pikam od pocetka. Jedino sto me muci jest vrlo stresan mjesec, ali ja pomicem zidove pa cu valjda i taj stres.

----------


## kaji

> Marina je na odmoru, a Andrijana mi se ne javlja. Javila sam joj juce za folikule: 11 ukupno od toga 3 velika.
> Endometrium 11mm.
> Kaji, imaš li kakvu ideju kako bi to mogla ovdje kupiti bez recepta. Subota je i Apoteke rade krace. Sumnjam da će mi i dati bez recepta.
> Ne znam sta da radim.


Mozes otici u apoteku i reci da ces donijeti recept iduci tjedan. Ako dobijes prag mogu ti i oni poslati recept mailom i ja sam tako jednom uzela utrogestan jer ga nisu dali bez recepta. Ali mozda je i dovoljno 250 ovitrelle. Hoces da ja pitam moju iz PFC. Rado bih ti pomogla nekako. Imas super folikule i endo bravo ❤️

----------


## kaji

Rominka priblizilo se a cinilo se tako daleko. I ja jedva cekam januar da krenemo. Neka bude sretno draga ❤️

----------


## sos15

Čula sam se sa Anddrijanom , trebam 500 mcg. U apotekama kod mene nemaju,mogu naruciti,ali stiže tek u ponedeljak, ali opet mi ne mogu dati bez recepta.  
Organizovati sam se tako da ujutro krećem za Prag,pa ću kupiti kod njih. 
Bolje jedan dan da platim više hotel nego da se nerviram.
Još čekam da mi Andrijana potvrdi do kad radi klinika nedeljom.
Endometrium je dobar, čini mi se.
Folikula sam očekivala više velikih,ali dobro, nadam se da će biti dobri. 3 su preko 11mm. Je li to ok?

----------


## nora eleonora

Elvi, muci me kad poceti, ako npr.m dodje popodne, da li onda taj dan racunam kao prvi, i piknem? I da, estrofem 3x1, to je svakih 8 sati jedna ili? I ja, ko da nikad postupka vidjela nisam

----------


## kaji

> Čula sam se sa Anddrijanom , trebam 500 mcg. U apotekama kod mene nemaju,mogu naruciti,ali stiže tek u ponedeljak, ali opet mi ne mogu dati bez recepta.  
> Organizovati sam se tako da ujutro krećem za Prag,pa ću kupiti kod njih. 
> Bolje jedan dan da platim više hotel nego da se nerviram.
> Još čekam da mi Andrijana potvrdi do kad radi klinika nedeljom.
> Endometrium je dobar, čini mi se.
> Folikula sam očekivala više velikih,ali dobro, nadam se da će biti dobri. 3 su preko 11mm. Je li to ok?


To ste dobro odlucili. Samo se smiri sad i polako. Dobri su za 8 dc i bice njih jos velikih drzim fige. Obicno kad se stvari malo zakomplikuju bude na kraju sve super. Sretan vam put draga i javljaj nam sve ❤️

----------


## kaji

> Elvi, muci me kad poceti, ako npr.m dodje popodne, da li onda taj dan racunam kao prvi, i piknem? I da, estrofem 3x1, to je svakih 8 sati jedna ili? I ja, ko da nikad postupka vidjela nisam


Nora cure su pisale da ako dodje do 16 sati da je prvi dan a ako poslije da se od sutra racuna kao prvi dan. Estrofem ujutro, popodne i prije spavanja
 ( tako sam ja ) nisam bas racunala sate

----------


## Antonija Mia

evo i moj tsh koji je bio 2,4 sad je nakon 3 tj 2,13 uz 0,25 euthyrox sad mi je pojacao dozu na 0,37  opet ponoviti za 3 tj...ja zadovoljna :Smile:

----------


## maritas

> takoder imam MTFHR ,isla sam preko vinogradske i nista nisam postigla no onda sam se narucila kod dr Đelmisa privatno i upravo mi je on odobrio heparin.ja imam 46 i zbog mojih god odobrio mi je lijek. Predhodni postupak  je bio uspjesan ali je zavrsio u 10t (kireteza),neznam otkud si ali moj savjet je ako si iz zg da isto ides do dr Đ s nalazima i vjerujem da ces to snjim rjesiti.Sretno


nisam iz zg. jedno 270 km sam dalje  :Wink:  znas mozda kako radi privatno i gdje ga mogu kontaktirati? idem svakako po smrzlice u zg, pa mozda bi mogla iskombinirati nekako.
dobila sam bijeli recept za fragmin, pa sve si mislim da cu probati i bez amena mog doktora. koliko sam shvatila, ne moze škoditi.
jesam negdje dobro procitala da u pragu traze i nalaz od moje mame za trombofiliju? moja nije ih radila, ali nema lijepe vene. rekla je da joj se nije dalo ici po doktorima jer je ne bole...

----------


## sos15

Kaji hvala od srca za podrsku. Sad mi je Andrijana javila da je pričala sa doktorom i da je u redu da primim samo 250 mcg. Kaže da ne trebam zbog toga dolaziti ranije. Uf,sad opet nisam pametna. Da ga slušam ili ne?! Šta mislite?
Ultrazvuk je bio na 7 dan. Imam još dva dana terapiju,kontam da će do tad još porasti.
Baš se iskomplikovalo: te praznici, te vikend, sad ovo. Nek bude samo u tome steta.

----------


## darmar

Pozdrav cure, imam jedno pitanje za vas koje idete u postupke u Prag,pitam za prijateljicu koja ide na transfer u Prag u utorak,FET je u pitanju,kakva iskustva imate s Embryogen za poboljsanje implatacije??? Ona je u dilemi da li ga uzeti ili ne pa nas zanimaju iskustva. Hvala u njeno ime. Sretnooo svima

----------


## elvi

> Elvi, muci me kad poceti, ako npr.m dodje popodne, da li onda taj dan racunam kao prvi, i piknem? I da, estrofem 3x1, to je svakih 8 sati jedna ili? I ja, ko da nikad postupka vidjela nisam


Meni je zadnji put koordinatorica rekla sve poslije 16 h računam od slijedećega dana 1 dan ciklusa, a pogotovo ako samo mrlja. A estrofem pijem 6h, 14h , 22h. 

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## elvi

> Kaji hvala od srca za podrsku. Sad mi je Andrijana javila da je pričala sa doktorom i da je u redu da primim samo 250 mcg. Kaže da ne trebam zbog toga dolaziti ranije. Uf,sad opet nisam pametna. Da ga slušam ili ne?! Šta mislite?
> Ultrazvuk je bio na 7 dan. Imam još dva dana terapiju,kontam da će do tad još porasti.
> Baš se iskomplikovalo: te praznici, te vikend, sad ovo. Nek bude samo u tome steta.


Sos15 meni su u ljekarni Filipović Zg bez problema dali ovitrell bez recepta. Uz protokol. 
Ja bi vjerovala dr. Ali ako ćeš se manje živcirati i osjećati se  bolje  i sigurnije,  odi dan ranije. [emoji16] bit će to dan više za uživanje u Pragu.

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## elvi

Rominka sretno u srijedu na putu. A u četvrtak ti želim jedan laganini transfer. [emoji39] 

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sos15

Hvala Elvi! Mi smo u Njemackoj, u malom gradu, tako da se takvi lijekovi moraju unaprijed naručiti i još bez recepta za dobiti je skoro nemoguce.
Odlučila sam vjerovati doktoru,nije mi bio problem ranije krenuti, ali mi je bilo glupo, nakon što je on rekao da uzmem samo jednu, onda na svoju ruku da kazem, ja bi sad ipak dve. Valjda on najbolje zna.
Rominka sretno! Javljaj razvoj dogadjaja i vrati se sa min. jednom bebom.
Ostalim curama takodje sretno!

----------


## Antonija Mia

> nisam iz zg. jedno 270 km sam dalje  znas mozda kako radi privatno i gdje ga mogu kontaktirati? idem svakako po smrzlice u zg, pa mozda bi mogla iskombinirati nekako.
> dobila sam bijeli recept za fragmin, pa sve si mislim da cu probati i bez amena mog doktora. koliko sam shvatila, ne moze škoditi.
> jesam negdje dobro procitala da u pragu traze i nalaz od moje mame za trombofiliju? moja nije ih radila, ali nema lijepe vene. rekla je da joj se nije dalo ici po doktorima jer je ne bole...


evo ti podatke....  dr Đelmiš

----------


## Inesz

Antonia Mia,
molim te podatke o privatnoj klinici pošalji Maritas preko privatne poruke. 
Protivno je pravilima foruma navoditi ime, adresu i kontakte privatnih klinika. Znam da to radiš kako bi pomgla Maritas i drugim curama, ali ipak tako napisana djeluje ko jedna vrsta reklame.

----------


## darmar

Molim vas da pisete ako neko ima iskustva s Embryogenom???

----------


## sos15

Cure, jeste li nosili spavacicu i ogrtac za punkciju? 
Sad sam se tek tog sjetila. U Sarajevo su u klinici obezbjedjene i rekli su da ne treba nositi,a ovdje sam zaboravila pitati.

----------


## kaji

> Cure, jeste li nosili spavacicu i ogrtac za punkciju? 
> Sad sam se tek tog sjetila. U Sarajevo su u klinici obezbjedjene i rekli su da ne treba nositi,a ovdje sam zaboravila pitati.


Dobijes tamo sve draga. Samo ponesi tople carapice ( meni noge uvijek hladne )

----------


## sos15

Hvala Kaji! Srce si!
Bez čarapica ne idem ni u sred ljeta  :Smile: 
Približilo se,pa sam se unervozila.

----------


## Rominka

> Molim vas da pisete ako neko ima iskustva s Embryogenom???



evo darmar mi smo prošli put uzeli embryoglue (mislim da je to isto, ali drugi proizvođač; funkcija je ista) i bila je biokemijska. ovaj put uzimam opet uz asistirani hatching i naravno nadamo se najboljem.

sos čitamo se!

----------


## Ženica75

Rominka sretno na transferu

----------


## Ženica75

Darmar ja sa ga uzela pa nista...

----------


## Ženica75

Jel bi tko na histeroskopiji i scratchingu?jel pomoglo?

----------


## Rominka

Zenice, ja sam i prosli put i ovaj odradila scratching. Sad cemo vidjeti.

----------


## bornastra

Rominka, sretno ❤️

----------


## Rominka

Hvala curke!

----------


## vikky

> Vikky,
> vama bi ovo bio prvi IVF? Jesi već bila na konzultacijama  negdje vezanim uz IVF?
> 
> Koje su tvoje dijagnoze vezane uz neplodnost i koliko imaš godina? Je li tvoj partner ima uredan spermiogram? Pitam jer je važno za odluku - koristiti neke od adjuvantnih metoda pri IVF-u ili ne.


Draga Inesz, Imam 34 godine (muž ima 32) i do sada smo prošli dvije inseminacije u Citu. Sada bismo htjeli korak dalje. Spremiogram je uredan i muž nema problema,  a meni je prestrucno objašnjeno u čemu je problem sa mnom,  tako da nisam nažalost shvatila. AntiMullerov hormom ukazuje na smanjenu plodnost, pa vjerujem da je to to. 
Na konkretne konzultacije nismo išli,  osim što je u Citu ostalo na tome da idemo dalje na IVF.  Pokušala sam e-mailom i poslala sam nalaze PFC-u i Pronatalu. Iz PFC-a sam dobila njihov standardni odgovor (nisu pogledali nalaze očito i vidim da trebam odraditi dodatne, pa sad to idem sredjivati). Iz Pronatala su mi javili da su proslijedili nalaze predstojniku klinike i čekam odgovor.  Pisala sam i Citu, nisu mi je se još javili. Dosta smo zbunjeni sto i kako dalje, a očito je i otežano sto nam se bilo kakve konzultacije trenutno svode na e-mail, pa ide poprilično sporo. Sada sam u fazi prikupljanja dodatnih nalaza, pa u međuvremenu citam i vas u potrazi za nekim odgovorima. Moram priznati da je dosta zanimljivo pratiti vas sve ovdje, temu sam vec procitala od pocetka. Zapravo mi je najveća dilema je li nam Češka nudi više,  jer smo spremni na veće financijske izdatke ukoliko bi nam omogucilo veću šansu.  Pokušavam pohvatati postupke svih tih klinika čisto da probam usporediti i napraviti neku procjenu da li ići vani ili probati kod nas.  Svaka pomoć je naravno dobrodošla.
Inače,  iz Pronatala su mi poslali kompletan cjenik, pa ako bi pomoglo s moje strane, mogu ga copy-paste ovdje.  Ima dosta stavaka, pa ga probam iskopirati ovdje sutra.

----------


## nora eleonora

elvi i kaji, hvala vam <3
rominka, sretno!
sretno i svim ostalim curama..

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonia Mia,
> molim te podatke o privatnoj klinici pošalji Maritas preko privatne poruke. 
> Protivno je pravilima foruma navoditi ime, adresu i kontakte privatnih klinika. Znam da to radiš kako bi pomgla Maritas i drugim curama, ali ipak tako napisana djeluje ko jedna vrsta reklame.


ok sorry nisam imala pojma :Undecided:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Molim vas da pisete ako neko ima iskustva s Embryogenom???


moje iskustvo je kad ga nisam uzela prvi put nije uspjelo a sad drugi put sam uzela enbriogen i lazer i uspjelo je no nazalost moja sreca je trajala do 10 tj.....

----------


## elvi

Mi do sad nismo ništa od dodatnih metoda. Ali sad idemo sa svim dodatnim metodama jer imamo samo jednog smrzlića. Dakle i  Embriogen + LAZT+ Embrioglue.  I naravno držimo fige   :fige:

----------


## Inesz

Antonia Mia sve 5  :Smile: 
Ali, žene, znate koliko je važno da ovu temu ne zagušujete sadržajima koji su za teme "Odbrojavanje" i "Nakon transfera".

Vikky, 
piši poruke kako bi što prije mogla postati bez prethodnog odobrenja moderatorica.

Ovdje je link na Rodinu brošuru Neplodnost koja dobro dođe svima na početku MPO puta (a i kasnije).

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84402-n...ure-Neplodnost

----------


## darmar

Cure hvala vam puno sto ste svoje iskustvo s Embrioglue podijelile. Sretno svima, da sto prije u narucju drzite svoje smotuljke ~~~~

----------


## sejla

Romi draga, sretnoooooooo  :Heart: 

darmar, ja u fet-u uzela embryoglue, sad imam osmomjesečnog plavookog puzonju  :Zaljubljen:  a starija curka iz svježeg postupka bez dodatnih metoda  :Zaljubljen: 

Svima  :grouphug:  i želim puno novih bebica na našem češkom topicu  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

> Meni treba i vasa pomoc, nova sam i nista ne razumijem  Sto mi preporučate od ovih dodatnih metoda: LAZT, PICSI, Embryogenesis i Embroj Glue i ako mi možete po laički objasniti što je to. Inace sam problem ja, imam ociti problem s plodnosti. Nadam se da će mi netko moći nešto sugerirati. Hvala vam unaprijed i veliki pozdrav



Kako imate uredan spermiogram i do sad ste prošli samo 2 inseminacije koje su postupci niske razine uspješnosti-rijetko kad da su izgledi za živorođeno dijete u nestimuliranom postupku inseminacije veći od 10%, ove adjuvantne metode koje si gore navela, ne trebate ili još ne trebate  :Smile:

----------


## vikky

> Kako imate uredan spermiogram i do sad ste prošli samo 2 inseminacije koje su postupci niske razine uspješnosti-rijetko kad da su izgledi za živorođeno dijete u nestimuliranom postupku inseminacije veći od 10%, ove adjuvantne metode koje si gore navela, ne trebate ili još ne trebate


Puno hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:  Ona brošura se čini jako detaljna i korisna, pa ću je morati dobro proći. U ovakvim situacijama sam tek shvatila koliko nemam pojma o ničemu :/

----------


## little ivy

Sretno svima
Pozdrav iz Praga  :Wink:

----------


## sos15

Little ivy, sretno! Rominka kako je prosao transfer?
Ja imam samo dvije oplodjene jajne celije.
Pozdrav i od mene iz kisovitog Praga.

----------


## kaji

> Little ivy, sretno! Rominka kako je prosao transfer?
> Ja imam samo dvije oplodjene jajne celije.
> Pozdrav i od mene iz kisovitog Praga.


Sos draga kako si? Kad ti je transfer?  Dovoljna je i jedna dobra da se primi. ❤️

----------


## sos15

Kaji, dobro sam. Punkcija prosla bez problema,već sam poslijepodne išla u obilazak. Za sad dobro podnosim i utrogestan i prednison. Nadam se da će i dalje tako biti. 
Transfer bi trebao biti u nedelju, ako sve bude u redu.  Malo me uhvatio strah jer su samo dvije celije. Nadala sam se da će biti i za zamrzavanje, ali eto: nije se dalo.
Šta nam je sa Rominkom?

----------


## Gita 10

Lijep pozdrav svima,
prvi puta se uključujem na temu, pročitala sam dosta vaših postova, veseli mi međusobna potpora na ovoj stranici, savjeti i spremnost na pomoć. 
Ukratko ću sažeti našu situaciju: MM Azoo; 4 mj 2017 MicroTese u C. ST- ne odvija se spermiocitogeneza. 

JA 32god., uz dosta posjeta gin. dok još nismo znali uzrok, odrađene 3 folikulometrije, hormonski nalazi, Papa-test, brisevi - OK. Sa saznanjem se borimo više od godinu dana. Vrijeme nam je "pojelo" kasno upućivanje MM na spermiogram i godinu dana uzaludnog pokušavanja, spoznaja uzroka i prvotni šok, čekanje genetskih nalaza, planiranje MicroTese i na kraju nažalost spoznaja da je stanje takvo kakvo je. 

Dali smo si vremena (po meni i previše) i odlučili se za Prag, donacija. 
Pročitala sam stvarno puno postova, prije godinu dana na temu Azzo, tako da se sijećam korisnice Mala 88 i Rominke sa drugih tema, i sada sa ove teme. No, naravno kao što je za pretpostaviti imam puno pitanja i molim vas za pomoć:

1. MM i ja smo se odlučili za kliniku PFC. Kontaktirala sam i Europe International PFC i Pronatal, no nekako nam je PFC "sjeo" na početku, možda zbog manje količine nalaza koju su tražili (čitanjem sam vidjela da to baš i nije najbolja stvar). Dodijeljena nam je koordinatorica gđa. Ksenija Medved i za sada komunikacija teče uredno i brzo. Poslali smo sve upitnike i čekamo na dodjelu protokola.
Ono što me sada konkretno zabrivanja je CIJENA USLUGE u PFC za razliku od PRONATALA. Iskreno, nisam detaljno uspoređivala cjenik, no na prvu su mi se cijene učinile iste. Nisam shvatila iz cjenika Pronatala da su lijekovi za stimulaciju uključeni u cijenu. Piše napomena u cjeniku: "Ne obuhvaća lijekove za stimulaciju, STD" konkretno ispod vrsta IVF. 
Ako netko ima informaciju koja je u konačnici razlika u cijeni u PFC bez uključene stimulacije i u PRONATALU s uključenom stimulacijom? Ksenija je napisala da računamo s cijenom 3200 E bez stimulacije.

2. Neugodno me iznenadila činjenica o jako visokoj cijeni lijekova. Postoji li ikakva mogućnost dobijanja istih na recept?

3. Nismo ispunjavali zahtjev HZZO za refundacijom troškova, MM nije htio da svaka "šuša" ima pristup, a i nismo htjeli čekati na rješenje i eventualno se uplesti u neke druge komplikacije. Ušli smo u kredit nadajući se da će biti dostatno za 2 puta no čitajući postove ne znam baš... Znači HZZO refundira samo 1000 E + putni troškovi za 1 osobu? Jel u tom slučaju trebam ići u kliniku koju mi oni odrede? Prikupljam informacije jer ne znam što nas čeka.

4. Negdje sam pročitala pojam E iskaznice, molim vas objasnite mi što je to i kako se izvadi? U kojem slučaju je potrebna?

5. Je li nužno da moj osobni ginekolog bude upoznat sa donacijom? Ukoliko jest molim vas razloge? (da, neke sam shvatila-lakši put do uputnica itd.)
Ja sam osobno svom ginekologu kroz retke ne zato što sam htjela, već zato što sam se našla u "bezizlaznoj" situaciji rekla o čemu je riječ. Naime, nikako s njim nisam pronašla zajednički jezik, i već 
zadnja dva puta izlazim u suzama. Prvo mi je jedva dao uputnicu za hormone?- to ste vadili prošle godine, tko vas je uputio da to vadite, gdje je nalaz specijalista. Reko idemo vanka pokušati MPO. Jel vam muž radio punkciju, što su našli itd. Uglavnom dobila sam uputnicu uz izričitu napomenu da što ja to sada sve vadim kada će mi opet to sve oni raditi kada dođem gore. Donesite mi taj mail u kojem vas to traže. Uputnicu za hormone ste dobili sada i više vam je za godinu dana neću dati. Dođem idući put raditi bris on ljut što mu nisam donila nalaz od hormona. Napravi mi bris uz opasku da mi to nije uopće dužan raditi jer sam radila bris u drugi mjesec itd....

Zanima me koja su moja prava? Ozbiljno razmišljam o promjeni ginekologa. Kako sam iz malog mjesta nemam baš puno na raspolaganju i svi su u istoj zgradi. No ako ću naići na isto, nemam volje i ne želim biti primorana još nekoga upoznavati s našom odlukom. Smatram da je to stvar MM i mene.

Uglavnom, otegnuo se ovaj post, oprostite mi molim vas. Želim vam svima sreću i što bezbolniji prolazak ovog uistinu trnovitog puta.  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Rominka draga sretno danas!
Bilo je 15 izvadjenih folikula. Broj dobijenih oocita 3, od toga jedan degenerativan. Moj ginekolog mi je jos na ultrazvuku rekao da će samo ta tri vodeća folikula doći u obzir,ali ja sam se ipak nadala većem broju. Nekako mi malo za toliku stimulaciju. Čini mi se da bi sledeci put nešto morali mjenjati?!

Litle ivy, kad je tebi transfer?

----------


## elvi

sos15 kao da čitam svoju priču.. i ja sam imala hrpu savršenih folikula a od toga 5-3 jajne stanice i od toga se do sad najviše oplodilo 3... tako da svaki put strepim od toga nakon stimulacije kako će završiti punkcija... prvi put idemo u postupak samo u transfer i ne mogu se nadiviti tome kako je to jednostavno

----------


## sos15

Elvi, i ja sam se nadala tome. Da bar imam još za jedan pokušao bez stimulacije. Kad ces ti ponovo?

Od jutros sam sva u brizi, još mi nisu javili današnje stanje ćelija i ne znam je li sve u redu? Ja sam shvatila da će mi svaki dan javljati stanje, ili sam ipak pogrešno shvatila? Kakvo je vaše iskustvo?

----------


## elvi

Krenula sama s terapijom ovaj ciklus za transfer, danas mi je 8 dan ciklusa. U ponedjeljak UZV i onda transfer kad najave, 16-24 dan ciklusa... 
Nama su poslije punkcije javili koliko je oplođeno i kada da dođemo na transfer... a onda prije transfera koje su odabrali i koji ide u smrzavanje
I sad konačno idemo po smrzlića... uz svu gužvu na poslu nekako me pere optimizam. Čak nemam ni nekih problema s terapijom i samo jednu modricu od inekcije...  :Smile:

----------


## Gita 10

Pozdrav cure, ne želim biti dosadna ali molim vas za pomoć na neka pitanja postavljena par postova prije. Mislim da mi je poruka prošla nezapaženo. Kratka je pa

----------


## sos15

Gita10 dobro došla i da što prije predjes na ljepše teme. Na zalost, ne mogu ti pomoći oko tvojih pitanja vezano za prava u hr.
Cijene u Pronatalu su isto bez lijekova,bar je meni tako bilo. Ja sam nekako izračunala da će mi trebati oko 3.500 €, tacno ću ti znati reći kad u nedelju,ako Bog da da dodje do transfera, platim i poslednji dio racuna.

----------


## Gita 10

Draga Sos15 hvala puno na odgovoru. Sjećam se i tebe sa foruma Azoo. Želim ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta u Nedjelju. I drugim curama također. 
Kontaktirat ću Pronatal još jednom i vidjeti ima li u konačnici razlike u cijeni. 
Ja sam šokirana uopće samom činjenicom o mogućnosti netransfera koja se također masno plaća.

----------


## Gita 10

Sos15 3500 e sa stimulacijom ili bez stimulacije. Ja čekam odgovor za protokol. Ali ako sam dobro shvatila iz prethodnih postova, stimulacija je cca 1000 eura?- ukoliko je u pitanju donacija muskih stanica.

----------


## sos15

Little ivy, žao mi je da se nismo upoznale,ako smo bile tamo u isto vrijeme. Ja sam oko 10 h ujutro već zavrsila. 
Sretno do neba! Uzivaj danas i čuvaj mrvicu u sebi.

----------


## Rominka

Dobrodosla Gita

natipkala sam poduzu poruku i sve mi nestade...pa cu skratiti sada.

pisem ti moje iskustvo s pfc-om i pronatalom. Razlika u cijeni je bila enormna jer pfc nije davao lijekove u cijeni dok nam je pronatal spremio punu vrecu lijekova, ali smo im morali doci dva puta (konzultacije i pregled, a kasnije aspiracija js i transfer).
sto se tice dobivanja lijekova preko HZZO-a morao bi tm proci biospiju i da vas onda uputu MPO specijalist na lijecenje vani. No ni tada ne dobivate sve, vec samo lijekove i 1000€ plus putne troskove (i to vise nisam sigurna da li za oboje ili samo za tebe).
E iskaznica...pretpostavljam da mislis na eurospku zdravstvenu. Nju si mozes izvaditi, dapace, iako mislim da nista specijalno ne pokriva osim onog osnovnog.
E sad, ginekolog....mislim da smo svi manje-vise susreli se s takvim tipom ginekologa. Moja zna sve, apsolutno sve samo i jedino zato sto je izvanredna osoba a kao lijecnik vrlo savjesna. Zavela je da smo u mpo u Ceskoj i to je to sto pise unutra. Donesem joj mailove od dr iz klinike i ona na temelju toga daje dalje uputnice. Mora imati nesto na temelju cega ce izdati uputnice.

nadam se da sam ti pomogla barem malo. Ali pitaj ti jos  :Smile:  tu smo!

L ivy, Sos <3 
Dvije blastice su sa mnom!!! Pingvinici smjesteni  :Smile: 
Elvi, i ti si u niskom startu i jedva te cekam da nam se pridruzis  :Smile:

----------


## Gita 10

Draga Rominka, prije svega želim ti svu sreću da vam ovaj put uspije.
Ne znan je li se otada što promijenilo no sada u cjeniku Pronatala piše da lijekovi nisu uključeni u cijenu. I sos15 je gore napisala da ne uključuje lijekove. 
No, ako je potrebno doći na konzultacije i pregled prije ako su lijekovi uključeni onda je i to dodatni trošak. Naravno ovisno i o tom gdje živiš i koliki su troškovi puta, nije isto npr. Zg i Du. 
Svakako ću im slati mail u Pronatal i dobro sve provjeriti.
Što se tiče soc. gin. između redaka čitam da si rekla situaciju zbog jako dobre suradnje...a imaš li saznanja jesam li baš dužna reći ako je donacija u pitanju? Jel mogu samo donijeti mail što traže i reći samo da je za MPO? 
Hvala za odgovore, želim ti što mirnije iduće razdoblje i što vedrije misli.

----------


## Gita 10

P.S. Rominka pomogla si puno. Svaka infromacija mi je dobrodošla.

----------


## elvi

Gita 10 Tu nitko ne prođe nezapaženo. Jer je super ekipa. Samo je većina negdje nešto pisala na tu temu. Pa se nekad osjeća čovjek da se ponavlja. 
E iskaznicu digneš jednim zahtjevom u bilo kojem HZZO. Nažalost služi samo za hitne slučajeve. 
Ako ne odradite ful obradu, pogotovo MM, od njihove komisije ne možete dobiti naknadu troškova. Tako da smo mi sa azoo i tvrdoglavim MM-ovima financijski totalno u bedu. 
Svi koji smo u PFC lijekove kupujemo. Moja prva stimulacija, lijekovi  oko 6.000 kn. Nažalost samo dva embrija, negativna beta. Drugi pokušaj s dodatnom stimulacijom oko 8.000 kn. 3embrija, dva vraćena neg. Beta. I sad čekamo transfer i smrzlića.
A gin... mjenjaj ako možeš. Bitno je da te razumije i podupire. I ja svom odnesen mailove s Pragom i na temelju njih idu uputnicen za pretrage i lijekovi poput utrića, estrofem  i ostalog. Malo mu je trebalo dok smo se sporazumjeli jer sam mu prvi "češki slučaj" . No sad mi on odrađuje folikulometriju i sve ostalo. Nadam se da sam pomogla [emoji16]

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Gita 10

Draga Elvi, svakako ste super ekipa. 
Draga Kaji, hvala na dobrodošlici.
Elvi žao mi je zbog tvojih neuspjelih pokušaja, vjerujem da je jako teško. Uh, ja se još u glavi psihički pripremam. Nadam se da će ovo biti tvoja treća sreća.
Pročitala sam toliko postova da su mi se neke stvari "zbrčkale" u glavi te sam željela dobiti ono što se kaže ispravne odgovore.

Poslala sam mail Pronatalu sa svim konkretnim pitanjima o cijenama. Cjenik PFC-a i PRONATALA se razlikuje u samoj svojoj formi pa treba dobro sve posložiti i vidjeti u čemu su razlike. Sada
govorim isključivo za slučaj donacije muških spolnih stanica. Čekam njihov odgovor. 
Što se tiče refundacije troškova, MM je radio MicroTese tako da smo s te strane pokriveni. No, zahtjev za rješenje nismo slali- e tu je nastupio njegov stav - da će radije ostati u tajnosti tamo gdje može- plaćamo cijenu šutnje. Premda je po meni podmirenje lijekova, 1000 e + putni troškovi pa makar i za jednu osobu veliki plus u moru svega ovoga. Mi smo htjeli i požuriti sve ovo, no na kraju se razvuklo zbog koječega. Obzirom da sam klinike počela kontaktirati prije dva mjeseca, mogla sam i rješenje možda dobiti do sada. No, što je tu je.
Znači folikulometrija se uvijek odrađuje kod svog gin. u Hrvatskoj? Ne znam uopće kako ide to sa stimulacijom, čekam protokol. 
Elvi puno si pomogla  :Heart:

----------


## Carrot

> Draga Elvi, svakako ste super ekipa. 
> Draga Kaji, hvala na dobrodošlici.
> Elvi žao mi je zbog tvojih neuspjelih pokušaja, vjerujem da je jako teško. Uh, ja se još u glavi psihički pripremam. Nadam se da će ovo biti tvoja treća sreća.
> Pročitala sam toliko postova da su mi se neke stvari "zbrčkale" u glavi te sam željela dobiti ono što se kaže ispravne odgovore.
> 
> Poslala sam mail Pronatalu sa svim konkretnim pitanjima o cijenama. Cjenik PFC-a i PRONATALA se razlikuje u samoj svojoj formi pa treba dobro sve posložiti i vidjeti u čemu su razlike. Sada
> govorim isključivo za slučaj donacije muških spolnih stanica. Čekam njihov odgovor. 
> Što se tiče refundacije troškova, MM je radio MicroTese tako da smo s te strane pokriveni. No, zahtjev za rješenje nismo slali- e tu je nastupio njegov stav - da će radije ostati u tajnosti tamo gdje može- plaćamo cijenu šutnje. Premda je po meni podmirenje lijekova, 1000 e + putni troškovi pa makar i za jednu osobu veliki plus u moru svega ovoga. Mi smo htjeli i požuriti sve ovo, no na kraju se razvuklo zbog koječega. Obzirom da sam klinike počela kontaktirati prije dva mjeseca, mogla sam i rješenje možda dobiti do sada. No, što je tu je.
> Znači folikulometrija se uvijek odrađuje kod svog gin. u Hrvatskoj? Ne znam uopće kako ide to sa stimulacijom, čekam protokol. 
> Elvi puno si pomogla [emoji813]


Draga Gita, muce nas ista pitanja i tajnost. Slazem se oko toga da se plati sutnja jer laki je u velikom gradu, ali u malom mjestu je sve to puno teze. Psihicki je sve tesko. Gledam cure i divim im se na hrabrosti i jednostavnom pristupu. 
Kod mene i MM ista situacija ;((
Planiramo mozda u 12.mj u Prag. Cijelo vrijeme mislim da sam poslala mail za Pronatal i pratim sve o Pronatalu kad vidim kod tebe ime Medved Ksenije i skuzim da sam i ja u PFC....neka bude onda ta valjda je sudjena. Nadam se da je to sve li-la slicno? Koliko vidim nije nitko imao losih iskustava u ni jednoj od te 2.
Kad vi planirate?
Ja sam sva isto zbrkana...al ovo mi cak i odgovara da ne idem 2x....

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mare41

Gita, naravno da nisi duzna reci ginu da se radi o donaciji. Pratiti ce tebe na uzv, a ne muza. 
Sretno svima. 
Romi, ljubim

----------


## Gita 10

Draga Carrot, sinoć sam se vraćala unatrag da pročitam tvoje poruke i pitanja. Ako te bilo što zanima o MicroTese napisat ću zi sve detaljno u pp. 
Ono što drugi ljudi misle je samo njihov problem. Osobno se vodim mišlju da je to stvar samo MM i mene i da ćemo zajedno ustrajno pronaći način. Evo mene konkretno muči ako bih se prijavljivala u HZZO gdje bi se to sve provlačilo? 
Što se tiče klinika i cijena, poslala sam mail Pronatalu sa konkretnim pitanjima. Čim dobijem odgovor proslijedit ću.
Konzultacije za Pronatal-vratila sam se u mail koji dobila prije cca 2 mj. Gđa Andrijana je napisala da je uobičajeni postupak da se prvo dođe na konz.i pregled pa onda na aspiraciju i transfer. No, ukoliko netko ne želi imati konz prije sve se može riješiti mailom uz slanje sve potrebne dokumentacije-nalazi. Sada tipkam sa mob i mezgodno mi je kopirati. Tijekom dana ću ti poslati kopiju maila. 
Mi planiramo ovisno o stimulaciji, čekam odgovor za protokol, vremenu da izvadim ostale nalaze, mom ciklusu i radu klinike jer je zatvorena od 21.12 do 4.1.18. Vjerojatno 12 ili 1 mjesec.

----------


## Carrot

> Draga Carrot, sinoć sam se vraćala unatrag da pročitam tvoje poruke i pitanja. Ako te bilo što zanima o MicroTese napisat ću zi sve detaljno u pp. 
> Ono što drugi ljudi misle je samo njihov problem. Osobno se vodim mišlju da je to stvar samo MM i mene i da ćemo zajedno ustrajno pronaći način. Evo mene konkretno muči ako bih se prijavljivala u HZZO gdje bi se to sve provlačilo? 
> Što se tiče klinika i cijena, poslala sam mail Pronatalu sa konkretnim pitanjima. Čim dobijem odgovor proslijedit ću.
> Konzultacije za Pronatal-vratila sam se u mail koji dobila prije cca 2 mj. Gđa Andrijana je napisala da je uobičajeni postupak da se prvo dođe na konz.i pregled pa onda na aspiraciju i transfer. No, ukoliko netko ne želi imati konz prije sve se može riješiti mailom uz slanje sve potrebne dokumentacije-nalazi. Sada tipkam sa mob i mezgodno mi je kopirati. Tijekom dana ću ti poslati kopiju maila. 
> Mi planiramo ovisno o stimulaciji, čekam odgovor za protokol, vremenu da izvadim ostale nalaze, mom ciklusu i radu klinike jer je zatvorena od 21.12 do 4.1.18. Vjerojatno 12 ili 1 mjesec.


Ah da microTese...bojim se da nema smisla...a navodno ali navodno taj u St nije pravi sto god to znacilo [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]
Kad bilo kojeg dr pitam kazu da u Hr nema toga...jedan je promrljao da to nije kao to nego neka slicna metoda...obzirom da je na biopsiji bila nula navjverojatnije nema smisla Micro...nemam bas neke nade iskreno..napisi mi u poruku detalje da ne zamaramo ostale....
Ja bi cak u Pragu probala s nekom laganijom stimulacijom jer sam zadnji put radila punkciju i dobila 4 j.s. uz Klomifen samo...sto mislite cure o tome?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## little ivy

dobro jutro curke
malo čitam zadnje postove pa da se i ja nadovežem
odradili smo i tesu u pragu i tzv microtese u tada sarajevu. kod nas u hrv se tada nije radila. nesto se pomaklo na rebru ali nisam sigurna detalje. odradili smo tada i prag i sarajevo cisto da sve probamo,nismo htjeli sutra razmisljat "a sto da je bilo". i onda mirna srca krenuli dalje
izabrali smo PFC jer su bili azurniji u odgovorima i brze se javili. ne sjecam se da su tada (prije 4 godine) ljekovi igdje bili ukljuceni u cijenu a mozda se i varam jer vise o pronatalu nisam citala. u svakom pogledu njihov dolazak na konzultacije da dobije ljekove bi me kostao visenego sami ljekovi tako da mi je i bilo svejedno. ne zivimo svi na sjeveru.
S ekipom u PFC sam prezadovoljna i davne 2010 i prije 4 godine i sada prije par dana. topli pristup. profesionalnost. ovaj put moram priznat bas i nismo vidili doktoricu osim ja na transferu,razgovor poslje obavila sestra na našem jeziku. ocito se zaposlilo jos ljudi našeg govornog podrucja da sve ide brže. doduse pitanja nisam ni imala za doktoricu jer mi je sve vec poznato a sestra me u sve detaljno uputila. 
moj ginekolog nema pojma na sto sve idem niti koje su vrste postupka u pitanju. recem da idem i sto mi treba. napise mi ljekove na recept koje moze (kao sada tablete). sve uputnice za pripremu mi je dao bez problema i prosli put i ovaj. ljekove za prvu stimulaciju mi je cak pomogao nabaviti nesto jeftinije. po ponasanju tvog ginekologa draga Gita imam samo jednu stvar reci: mjenjaj ga hitno! neko takav ti u nicemu nece pomoc a ja ne bi voljela u nekog takvog ni ici na preglede ni voditi trudnocu. sigurna sam da postoji neki drugi u tvom gradu. 
hzzo nismo uopce kontaktirali,kad smo krenuli u ovu pricu nije jos bilo tog refundiranja a poslije mi vise nije bilo ni napeto. ista stvar mi je bila na pameti:tajnost. uspjeli smo štedit,malo kredit,malo ovo-ono. izdrzi se. ovaj put smo sami uzeli hotel i ustedili ful. ali nas je put dosao nesto skuplje jer kad putujes u zadnji tren sve je skuplje.
uglavnom..........sretno svima. ako nekoga nesto zanjima detaljnije slobodno pisite u pp

sos......sreeeeetnooooooooo

----------


## Carrot

> dobro jutro curke
> malo čitam zadnje postove pa da se i ja nadovežem
> odradili smo i tesu u pragu i tzv microtese u tada sarajevu. kod nas u hrv se tada nije radila. nesto se pomaklo na rebru ali nisam sigurna detalje. odradili smo tada i prag i sarajevo cisto da sve probamo,nismo htjeli sutra razmisljat "a sto da je bilo". i onda mirna srca krenuli dalje
> izabrali smo PFC jer su bili azurniji u odgovorima i brze se javili. ne sjecam se da su tada (prije 4 godine) ljekovi igdje bili ukljuceni u cijenu a mozda se i varam jer vise o pronatalu nisam citala. u svakom pogledu njihov dolazak na konzultacije da dobije ljekove bi me kostao visenego sami ljekovi tako da mi je i bilo svejedno. ne zivimo svi na sjeveru.
> S ekipom u PFC sam prezadovoljna i davne 2010 i prije 4 godine i sada prije par dana. topli pristup. profesionalnost. ovaj put moram priznat bas i nismo vidili doktoricu osim ja na transferu,razgovor poslje obavila sestra na našem jeziku. ocito se zaposlilo jos ljudi našeg govornog podrucja da sve ide brže. doduse pitanja nisam ni imala za doktoricu jer mi je sve vec poznato a sestra me u sve detaljno uputila. 
> moj ginekolog nema pojma na sto sve idem niti koje su vrste postupka u pitanju. recem da idem i sto mi treba. napise mi ljekove na recept koje moze (kao sada tablete). sve uputnice za pripremu mi je dao bez problema i prosli put i ovaj. ljekove za prvu stimulaciju mi je cak pomogao nabaviti nesto jeftinije. po ponasanju tvog ginekologa draga Gita imam samo jednu stvar reci: mjenjaj ga hitno! neko takav ti u nicemu nece pomoc a ja ne bi voljela u nekog takvog ni ici na preglede ni voditi trudnocu. sigurna sam da postoji neki drugi u tvom gradu. 
> hzzo nismo uopce kontaktirali,kad smo krenuli u ovu pricu nije jos bilo tog refundiranja a poslije mi vise nije bilo ni napeto. ista stvar mi je bila na pameti:tajnost. uspjeli smo štedit,malo kredit,malo ovo-ono. izdrzi se. ovaj put smo sami uzeli hotel i ustedili ful. ali nas je put dosao nesto skuplje jer kad putujes u zadnji tren sve je skuplje.
> uglavnom..........sretno svima. ako nekoga nesto zanjima detaljnije slobodno pisite u pp
> 
> sos......sreeeeetnooooooooo


Hvala na ukljucenju i info...znaci isto azoo...i ni tese ni microtese nista? Sad imate koliko djece PFC?
Kako se nositi s time ili se sve zaboravi kad se ugleda beba?
Mene samo strah kako zivjeti u "lazi" kako se nositi s tim...ali to su me cure ovdje vec nekako ohrabrile...ali ne moze mi nitko reci da je to tako jednostavno...

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nadica

> Hvala na ukljucenju i info...znaci isto azoo...i ni tese ni microtese nista? Sad imate koliko djece PFC?
> Kako se nositi s time ili se sve zaboravi kad se ugleda beba?
> Mene samo strah kako zivjeti u "lazi" kako se nositi s tim...ali to su me cure ovdje vec nekako ohrabrile...ali ne moze mi nitko reci da je to tako jednostavno...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk



Draga Carrot! 
Ja sam jedna od...koja ima Prašku bebu!Kako se nositi s tim...? Mislim iz tvojeg pitanja da nisi još spremna na to sve!Znaš kako je meni moj ginekolog rekao...Kad mi je predložio da idemo u Prag(u meni je problem), počela sam plakati i nisam znala za sebe...Rekao je da ću biti spremna kad više ne bude suza i kad budem svakome tko mi vidi dijete i kaže da liči na mene,a ja to primim s osmijehom, biti spremna!I vjeruj da je tako!!!Ali...sad mi kažu da je isti tata, a ja ponosno kažem da ima mamine velikeeee noge! I ja ne vidim laži u tome! Nije jednostavno, nije lako,al kad vidiš + na testu, kad vidiš prvi uzv, prve otkucaje srca, kad osjetiš da se nešto pomjera u tvojem stomaku...Sve ovo, put u Prag, sve što si tamo prošla, postaje nevažno, sve se zaboravi i kreneš u jednu novu avanturu zvanu roditeljstvo! Zato sretno!!!

----------


## Inesz

Ovdje sam premjestila više od 10 postova. 
Prošli tjedan sam pisala i molila da ne gušite ovu važnu temu.

Podsjećam opet na Pravila foruma.

----------


## Rominka

Carott, zaista je veliko pitanje kako zivjeti s donacijom? I meni se cini da nisi spremna na taj korak. 

Promisljanje o donaciji (neovisno bili na to upuceni sa zenske ili muske strane, ili obostrano) zahtijeva, po meni, mnogo neprospavanih noci, mnogo ljutnje, mnogo razgovora i nadasve svijesnosti cinjenice da dijete nije genetski tvoje. Pritome treba uzeti u obzir bas one nesvakidasnje situacije, one problematicne iz koji se uglavnom problem moze izroditi. Ne zelite da itko to zna. U redu. A kako cete reagirati kada dijete sa 7 mj dobije groznicu, zavrsite na pedijatriji i pitaju vas za nasljedne bolesti? O tim situacijama treba razmisljati. Lako je kad je sve u redu i ok. Istina kad tad izadje na vidjelo. Prvo se treba prestati sramiti (jer zaista mislim da sram igra najvecu ulogu u ovom nasem miljeu) i poceti o tome pricati sa svojim bliznjima jer oni takodjer moraju shvatiti. Jedino mi koji s time zivimo svaki dan znamo sto nosimo, a vecina ne zeli druge zamarati ili ne zeli da znaju. I sto kad nekad netko shvati i kaze u sali djetetu nesto?!? 

Mislim da je Nadica to dobro napisala. Jer na kraju biti svjestan da genetski nije tvoje, a dao si mu svo svoje srce i svu svoju ljubav i srusit ces sve planine za njega, je nesto sto dijete treba i mora znati i osjecati svaku sekundu svoga zivota.

----------


## sos15

Evo da se i ja ukljucim, nadam se da ne zatrpavam previše temu. Zaista je teško kad si u malom mjestu i kad imaš pretjerano "tradicionalnu" porodicu i prijatelje. Što reče Rominka, potrebno je za takvu odluku puno neprospavane i preplakanih noći,  a o svađama i prepirkama da ne pricam.
Na kraju morate vas dvoje odluku donijeti sami. Dajte si dovoljno vremena. 
Mom mužu je trebalo dvije godine i promjena države za tako nešto.
Mi smo odlučili da nikome ne govorimo: mislim na porodicu i prijatelje. Smatramo da to nije potrebno jer smo ionako 1000 km udaljeni i vidjamo se jednom do dva puta gidisnje. Doktoru pedijatru ćemo reći ako bude potrebe za to. Nismo ludi da na bili koji način ugrozimo zdravlje djeteta. To je na prvom mjestu!
Kao sto je Nadica rekla: kada osjetiš da o tome možeš razmišljati bez plača i sumnji, onda je to to.
Ja sam to shvatila kad sam se prestala pitati da li će dijete ličiti na nas. Prilikom popunjavanje upitnika za tipizaciju donora muž je popunjavao i pita me Šta nam je prioritet? Moj odgovor svejedno. Možda eto nek bude bijele boje koze. 
Tad sam shvatila da sam 100 % sigurna u svoju odluku.
Samo nek bude zivo i zdravo i nek nam dodje.

----------


## Mala88

Ovako, prvo da cekalicama pozelim puno srece! E sad bih da se prikljucim na pitanje koje je carrot postavila, ja to vidim ovako: ljudi nekad i usvoje  pa ga vole zar ne? Bice 9 mjeseci u mom stomaku, a majku ne cine te jajne celije koje su donirane, vec sve posle sto slijedi! E sad kako sa drugima: ja porodici i prijateljima necu ni reci, jer ne vidim potrebu, to je izmedju mene i njega. A i da saznaju, nemam cega da se sramim, jer sta treba, propustiti najvecu srecu zbog "sta ce ljudi reci"?! Doktori koji trebaju znati, recicu, ne vidim problem tu. Ja samo jedva cekam da se desi  :Smile:

----------


## little ivy

Draga carrot
nakon svih tih pokusaja rekla nam je dr Lazarovska: djete se rađa kao prazna ploča i vi mu usađujete vrijednosti,navike itd. Kada budete spremni javit ćete se.
I proslo je vremena od tada,i jos pokusaja. i eto nas tu gdje jesmo. necu lagati da mi ne padne na pamet sto mm nekada misli,necu lagat da nije bilo problema u braku,mozda ce ih opet biti....ali nikad preko leđa djeteta. to ne dolazi u obzir. 
Nikome nista nismo rekli. a sto se tice nasljednih bolesti....ima ih i onako sa obje strane svakakvih haha,mozda je donor imao bolju obiteljsku anamnezu  :Wink: 

uglavnom,polako...pricekajte...razgovarajte i zajedno odlucite. drugacije ne ide

----------


## elvi

Kod nas nije bilo toliko problema oko prihvaćanja činjenice da beba genetski nije od jednog od nas. Prije toga smo prošli proceduru za posvajanje i tamo te pošteno prizemlje oko toga što znači biti roditelj. Biti roditelj, ako dijete nije genetski niti od jednog. 
Tako da nam je donacija zapravo dar. I  tako to i gledamo. Skupi dar ali... [emoji16]Naravno da o proceduri donacije ne pričamo svima. Pa što to koga briga?! Ne pričam sa strancima i o hrpi drugih privatnih stvari.  Ali najbliži, prijatelji i naravno doktori nisu bilo tko. I ne mislimo to tajiti. I nije me niti sekundu sram zbog toga. Ako upali i nosim tu bebicu 9 mjeseci naša je u svakoj bitnoj stvari. Što god tko drugi mislio

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Carrot

Hvala vam cure na vasim razmisljanjima...
Kad zivis u malom mjestu onda si rekao svima ako si rekao svojima..ima ona jedna stara:"svaki prijatelj od povjerenja ima svog prijatelja od povjerenja"...
Znaci ili nikome ili svima...
Ja (mi) cu se odluciti nikome. 
I vidim da nije ovo samo moj problem svi ste prolazili isto mozda i gore ali covjek zaboravi s vremenom ono ruzno...

I da znate zelim svima srecu u svakom koraku i fazi samo ne pisem vec pomislim i zastanem kraj svake od vas, ali ne zelim zatrpavati temu sa zeljama i pozdravima [emoji4]..Sretno vam (nam) [emoji109]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## elvi

I konačno nalaz  UZV na 12 dc. Nije neka debljina endometrija 6,7mm. barem se meni čini. Dr. podebljala estrofem i za dva dana ponovo UZV.
  Kakava su vaša iskustva? Do sad mi je endometrij bio obično sa stimulacijom veći...

----------


## Rominka

Elvi, nije ni svaki ciklus isti. A dva dana s vecom dozom estrofema mogu veliku razliku napraviti. Vidjet ces.

----------


## pak

> Kod nas nije bilo toliko problema oko prihvaćanja činjenice da beba genetski nije od jednog od nas. Prije toga smo prošli proceduru za posvajanje i tamo te pošteno prizemlje oko toga što znači biti roditelj. Biti roditelj, ako dijete nije genetski niti od jednog. 
> Tako da nam je donacija zapravo dar. I  tako to i gledamo. Skupi dar ali... [emoji16]Naravno da o proceduri donacije ne pričamo svima. Pa što to koga briga?! Ne pričam sa strancima i o hrpi drugih privatnih stvari.  Ali najbliži, prijatelji i naravno doktori nisu bilo tko. I ne mislimo to tajiti. I nije me niti sekundu sram zbog toga. Ako upali i nosim tu bebicu 9 mjeseci naša je u svakoj bitnoj stvari. Što god tko drugi mislio
> 
> Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk


Potpisujem ovo skroz.
Kako vrijeme odmiče i to malo čudo skakuće  po trbuhu polako zaboravljas na sve ostalo. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## nora eleonora

cure koje ste išle po drugu bebu, kako ste logistički riješile prvo dijete? jeste ga vodile sa sobom ili je ostalo doma, obzirom na put..? iskustva molim, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## vikky

> Vikky....
> 
> Koje su tvoje dijagnoze vezane uz neplodnost i koliko imaš godina? Je li tvoj partner ima uredan spermiogram? Pitam jer je važno za odluku - koristiti neke od adjuvantnih metoda pri IVF-u ili ne.


Opet quotam isti post, jer mi je situacija postala još zanimljivija. Jučer sam bila kod svoje ginekologice, koja mi na osnovu mojih nalaza govori da je sa mnom sve u redu. Spremiogram je isto u redu.  I sad sam zbunjena. 4 godine pokušaja bez uspjeha, dvije inseminacije bez uspjeha. Ujedno kaže da je moja smanjena plodnost normalna za moje godine (34). Mislim da ću probati s Češkom, jer mi ovdje nedostaje osnovni odgovor: u čemu je problem. Ginekologica mi je dala hrpu uputnica: za internisticki pregled, markeri na hepatitis B, C i Hiv, ponvaljam Anti-Mullerian hormon, bazični hormoni, krvna grupa, a s obzirom da imam imunoloških problema, dala mi je i neku uputnicu za trombofiliju. Obavila sam papu, briseve i pregled UZV. Ukoliko mislite da je nešto izostavljeno, slobodno mi recite. Moja ginekologica ujedno smatra da nema potrebe za donacijom s obzirom na naše nalaze. 

Htjela bih pitati opcenito i onako ugrubo: koliko novaca cca bismo trebali pripremiti za cijeli proces IVF u Češkoj? Znači,  s uključenim troškom putovanja, smještaja i troškova klinike? Ima li netko okvirnu evidenciju tog ukupnog troska za 1 postupak? Ako se ne varam, osnovna metoda IVF bez donacije je oko 3 tisuće eura (bez lijekova). Mi sa strane imamo oko 4 i pol tisuce. Sad ću obaviti sve pretrage, ali  bih voljela znati koliko novaca moram izdvojiti otprilike da budemo spremni i na to, jer bih planirala u Češku već u siječnju.  

Isto tako bih voljela pitati o kojem se vremenskom razmaku radi između konzultacija i početka postupka (mislim na Pronatal,  jer čitam ovdje da oni traže dva dolaska). Imamo obitelj nedaleko od Praga (udaljeni su sat- sat i pol vožnje od Praga), pa razmatramo da tamo čekamo u tom razmaku, jer ne vjerujem da od njih možemo obavljati sve. Unaprijed se zahvaljujem na bilo kakvom odgovoru.

----------


## little ivy

evo mi bili po drugu bebu prosli tjedan,cura ostala kod bake i djeda. izdrzala je,bilo joj je bolje nego doma  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

> Opet quotam isti post, jer mi je situacija postala još zanimljivija. Jučer sam bila kod svoje ginekologice, koja mi na osnovu mojih nalaza govori da je sa mnom sve u redu. Spremiogram je isto u redu.  I sad sam zbunjena. 4 godine pokušaja bez uspjeha, dvije inseminacije bez uspjeha. Ujedno kaže da je moja smanjena plodnost normalna za moje godine (34). Mislim da ću probati s Češkom, jer mi ovdje nedostaje osnovni odgovor: u čemu je problem. Ginekologica mi je dala hrpu uputnica: za internisticki pregled, markeri na hepatitis B, C i Hiv, ponvaljam Anti-Mullerian hormon, bazični hormoni, krvna grupa, a s obzirom da imam imunoloških problema, dala mi je i neku uputnicu za trombofiliju. Obavila sam papu, briseve i pregled UZV. Ukoliko mislite da je nešto izostavljeno, slobodno mi recite. Moja ginekologica ujedno smatra da nema potrebe za donacijom s obzirom na naše nalaze. 
> 
> Htjela bih pitati opcenito i onako ugrubo: koliko novaca cca bismo trebali pripremiti za cijeli proces IVF u Češkoj? Znači,  s uključenim troškom putovanja, smještaja i troškova klinike? Ima li netko okvirnu evidenciju tog ukupnog troska za 1 postupak? Ako se ne varam, osnovna metoda IVF bez donacije je oko 3 tisuće eura (bez lijekova). Mi sa strane imamo oko 4 i pol tisuce. Sad ću obaviti sve pretrage, ali  bih voljela znati koliko novaca moram izdvojiti otprilike da budemo spremni i na to, jer bih planirala u Češku već u siječnju.  
> 
> Isto tako bih voljela pitati o kojem se vremenskom razmaku radi između konzultacija i početka postupka (mislim na Pronatal,  jer čitam ovdje da oni traže dva dolaska). Imamo obitelj nedaleko od Praga (udaljeni su sat- sat i pol vožnje od Praga), pa razmatramo da tamo čekamo u tom razmaku, jer ne vjerujem da od njih možemo obavljati sve. Unaprijed se zahvaljujem na bilo kakvom odgovoru.



Mislim da bi trebali imati spremnih oko 6000€ jer nikad ne znas koliko se stimulacija moze oduziti. Smjestaj ti je najmanja stavka, a jos ako imas kod koga biti tim bolje. Mi smo u Pronatalu. Prvi dolazak je bio drugi dan ciklusa kad mi je dr odmah dao stimulacijupa su mi sestre isti dan dale prve injekcije tako da smo se vratili nazad za 15 dana jer su moji ciklusi dugi. Ali to je otprilike to, plus minus ovisno o tvojim ciklusima. Ako je postupak 3200€ za lijekove ti treba otprilike jos 1000€, za put i smjestaj oko 500€ i uvijek je dobro da ostane jos jer kad uspije cekaju vas oni slatki troskovi.

----------


## elvi

I dobili smo termin transfera...slijedeći utorak. Baš sam uzuđena. Nalaz UZV ok za 14 dc. Endometrij se lijepo deblja 7,6 mm. Dr. L. prepisala utrogestan od petka. Tako da se pripremamo u ponedjeljak putovati, obaviti sve u utorak i lijepo u srijedu laganini doma...
bez žurbe i napetosti  :Smile: 
Još ako uspijem dobiti godišnji do kraja tjedna bit će divota.

----------


## Rominka

Odlicno Elvi! Sad pocinje ono najbolje. Pridruzi nam se dolje nakon transfera da caskamo  :Smile:

----------


## Gita 10

Pozdrav cure,

pročitala sam zadnje postove. Onima kojima je u međuvremenu obavljen transfer želim svu sreću i plus. Onima koje se spremaju otići do kraja ovog mjeseca i u idućem također.
Ostala sam dužna obavijest od klinike Pronatal vezano za konzultacije i dolazak dva puta. Ovo je dio maila koji mi je poslala gđa. Andrijana negdje sredinom 9tog mjeseca:

"Uobičajeni postupak je da parovi dodju na inicijalne konsultacije kod doc.Mardešica ili drugih nasih specialista IVF.
Na taj način biste upoznali kliniku , osoblje i dobili sve relavantne odgovore.
To je najbolji način da upoznate naš rad ,  metode, doktore i steknete kompletnu sliku sto je veoma bitno u daljem postupku.
Konsultacije se obavljaju na srpskom jeziku ili kod drugih lekara gde bi smo mi pomogli sa prevodima, traju oko sat vremena.
Termin Vam mozemo zakazati a prve slobodne kod doc. Mardešića cemo imati od druge polovine oktobra meseca,kod drugih lekara i ranije.
Ukoliko niste u mogucnosti da dodjete na konsultacije  ili ne želite čekati toliko dugo na razgovor,postoji mogucnost da nam pošaljete medicinsku dokumentaciju koja je potrebna
I da na osnovu nje doktor da svoje mišljenje i eventualno predlog daljeg postupka."

Ja sam iz ovoga iščitala da se može doći i jednom, no  opet ne želim nikoga navoditi na krivi put pa ako je nekome ovo bitno najbolje je kontaktirati i sve detaljno dogovoriti.
Prošli Petak sam pisala Pronatalu jer sam željela dobiti konkretne odgovore na neka pitanja, između ostalog vezano i za cijene. No, još nisam dobila odgovor, tako da će to sa Pronatalom za sada ostati informativnog karaktera.

Danas sam iz klinike PFC dobila protokol i upute. Menstruaciju očekujem početkom idućeg tj. i mislim da bi mi psihički bilo stresno planirati odlazak već krajem ovog i početkom idućeg mjeseca. Moram i nalaze napraviti i vidjeti gdje lijekove kupiti. Govorim dobro? Btw promijenila sam ginekologa, za sada sam zadovoljna, razgovor je protekao profesionalno i glatko i nadam se da će tako i ostati. 
Iduća menstr. mi pada polovinom 12-tog i onda opet preskačem jer će klinika biti zatvorena. Kako stvari trebat ćemo planirati za prvi mjesec.

----------


## Gita 10

Cure, mislim da sam na ovoj temi negdje vidjela okvirno cijenu pojedinih lijekova, sad sam se vraćala natrag i ne mogu pronaći. 
Za stim. sam dobila: Gonal F (pen) 2x200 i 4x150 s opcijom mogućeg produljenja stim.; Orgalutran 3*0,25mg, stop inekcija Pregnil 1000 jedinica ili Ovitrelle 1 ampula.

Bilo kakve inforamcije: o cijeni, gdje je najbolje kupiti, treba li na nešto paziti vezao za sami lijek i sl. su itekako dobrodošle. 

Carrot želim ti poslati pp da ne zatrpavam temu vezano za MTese. No, ne nalazim kako poslati. Možda još nemam mogućnost slanja pp. Molim te ako i kada vidiš ovu poruku da mi se prva javiš na pp. Hvala

----------


## little ivy

Gita...sretno kada god kreneš. 
Sjećam se našeg prvog postupka kada smo išli baš za Sv.Nikolu pa par dana iza punkcija/transfer....moram priznat da smo pogodili predivno vrijeme za posjetiti Prag. a bilo nam je sve u zadnji tren,ljekove nabavila doslovno na dan menstruacije.
ne znam kako se krecu cijene ljekova sada,meni je u nabavi pomogao moj ginekolog da ih dobijem po nabavnoj cijeni,ustedio mi je sigurno tisucu kuna na kraju. i psoto je isto bila mogucnost produljivanja a nisam vise imala kremuli smo na put ranije tj na vrijeme nismo cekali zadnji tren. smjestaj se stvarno moze naci po pristojnoj cijeni pa koji dan vise nije strasno. prosli put smo hotel uzeli preko klinike a ovaj put sami,jeftinije nam ispalo.
neka si promjenila doktora,dobro je to

----------


## Gita 10

Little ivy hvala puno, i na podršci i na informacijama. Probat cu dobit sto prije terminn kod gin. Vec danas ili pocetkom tjedna i savjetovati se. Kod nas se na nalaz papa testa ceka 10 tak dana a mens.trebam dobiti vec oko 20-tog tako da...ovisno sto uspijem i kako uspijem, ali malo mi stvara psihicki pritisak tako da mislim da ce ipak biti prvi mj. Super što ti je sve išlo brzo, bitno je to... nekako i čovjek dovije više snage. I naravno puno sreće ponovno.

----------


## elvi

Za moju zadnju stimulaciju sam kupila u ZG ljekove kod ljekarne F. Oni su specijalizirani i imaju uvijek svega na lageru. Zadnje  cijene za gotovinu:
Gonal f 75 iu - 199 kn
Gonal f pen 300 iu 772 kn
Gonal f pen 450 iu 1172 kn
Gonal f pen 900 iu  2462 kn
Menopur 75 iu 146 kn
Orgalutran 277 kn

----------


## Gita 10

Hvala Elvi  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Gita, papa kod privatnika je za par dana. Lijekove kupis u 5 min. Na booking.com nadjes last minute ponude i to je to.

----------


## vikky

Rominka, hvala na info, pratim te i držim fige za sve  :Smile:  Inače,  htjela bih još nešto reći za lijekove - djevojke kojima je imalo bliža BiH, bilo bi dobro pogledati tamo cijene. Usporedbe radi, kada sam uzimala klomifen, kod nas je cijena bila preko 100 kn, a u BiH sam ga u ljekarni platila oko 20 kn  :Smile:  S obzirom da su tamo lijekovi inače puno jeftiniji, a vidim da to nitko ne spominje, ako vam je blizu i ako ste u prilici,  moj savjet je da kupujete tamo sve sto možete.

----------


## Carrot

> Cure, mislim da sam na ovoj temi negdje vidjela okvirno cijenu pojedinih lijekova, sad sam se vraćala natrag i ne mogu pronaći. 
> Za stim. sam dobila: Gonal F (pen) 2x200 i 4x150 s opcijom mogućeg produljenja stim.; Orgalutran 3*0,25mg, stop inekcija Pregnil 1000 jedinica ili Ovitrelle 1 ampula.
> 
> Bilo kakve inforamcije: o cijeni, gdje je najbolje kupiti, treba li na nešto paziti vezao za sami lijek i sl. su itekako dobrodošle. 
> 
> Carrot želim ti poslati pp da ne zatrpavam temu vezano za MTese. No, ne nalazim kako poslati. Možda još nemam mogućnost slanja pp. Molim te ako i kada vidiš ovu poruku da mi se prva javiš na pp. Hvala


gita draga poslala sam ti...pogledaj pp...

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Apisoj

Pozdrav, je li itko išao nedavno u Prag na Micro tese? kakav je postupak? koliko košta? koliko se dugo mora boraviti u Pragu ako se nakon toga ide na postupak umjetne? u biti suprug ima dijagnozu azoospermije, trebao bi sada na biopsiju na Merkur međutim odlučili smo se ne gubiti vrijeme već otići odmah na Micro tese i vidjeti ima li spermija i ako ima obaviti odmah umjetnu. Imate li kakve savjete, koja klinika je najbolja, koliko novaca moramo odvojiti, koliko dugo se čeka na red? svaki savjet je dobro došao jer ne znamo apsolutno ništa o tome, a za Prag smo se odlučili jer po forumima vidimo da svi hvale... ima li možda netko iskustva s klinikom New Life, da li dr. Emre još radi?

hvala Vam puno na svakom odgovoru, sada sam Vas izrešetala s mnogo mnogo pitanja  :Smile:

----------


## little ivy

evo da se javim i mojim čehinjama i česima  :Wink: 
danas vadila i beta je 1500!!! juhuuu! 

sretno svim dalje....nema predaje!

----------


## kaji

> evo da se javim i mojim čehinjama i česima 
> danas vadila i beta je 1500!!! juhuuu! 
> 
> sretno svim dalje....nema predaje!


Draga ivy evo i ovdje da cestitam. Bravo draga beta je wow. Nema predaje tako je

----------


## elvi

Čestitke little Ivy [emoji16] odmah je lakše čekati betu 

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mala88

Draga Ivi cestitammmm! :D Elvi sretno!

----------


## Mala88

Cure da vas pitam, neodlucna sam: uzeti hatching,embrioglu ili oboje? Kakvo je vase misljenje? Da se opredjelim za jedno ili ipak uzeti oba? Neznam kako hatching i embrioglu idu zajedno

----------


## Rominka

Ja sam sad uzela oboje, a vrlo vjerojatno cu i slijedeci put bez obzira sto ovaj put nije uspjelo.

----------


## Mala88

Tako sam i ja mislila, najvjerovatnije cu uzeti oboje ako povecava sanse. 2018 je nasa godina Romi  :Kiss:

----------


## little ivy

uzela oboje. sto god povecava šanse dobro dođe.

----------


## elvi

I mi smo uzeli oboje jer smo imali samo jednog smrzića. 

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Gita 10

Rominka jako mi je žao, Ivy od srca čestitam.

----------


## lopuzica

Pozdrav svima! Cestitam svim saborkama koje su u skorije vrijeme postale mame i zelim srecu svima koji ocekuju embrio transfere, i srecu u postupcima generalno.
Ja sam bila aktivna prije godinu dana kada je moj muz imao operaciju Micro Tese, nakon koje nije pronadjen nijedan spermic. Nakon toga smo napravili pauzu dok smo razmislili kako i sta dalje. Odlucili smo se za donaciju sperme u klinici Pronatal Repro u C.B. Imamo zakazane konsutacije 15.12. Koliko  vidim vecina vas je isla ili u Pronatal ili u PFC i komentari su pozitivni kako za jednu tako i za drugu kliniku. Ja sam odabrala Pronatal jer je to bila i preporuka embriologa koji mi je ujedno i  savjetovao da ukoliko se odlucimo za donaciju da idem na proces inseminacije, jer su svi moji nalazi u redu. Znam da je postotak uspjesnsti ove metode nizak, ali nekako vjerujem da cu uspjeti. Da li je neko imao iskustva sa inseminacijom? Veliki pozdrav za sve!

----------


## Rominka

Lopuzice, ne znam odakle ste i placate li sami. Pretpostavit cu da placate. U tom slucaju, meni je van pameti, bez obzira na tvoju ok situaciju ici na inseminaciju. Kad vec potezete toliki put, upustate se u te vode, placate postupak, nije li bolje ici u ivf, zbog sansi. S druge strane, godine idu, i pocinjati s inseminacijom u tvojim, u Cekoj....ne znam. Ja zaista ne bih. Mukotrpni su ti postupci. Kolike su sanse sa inseminacijom? Tko ti je to preporucio? Cesi?  Inace, mi smo se pred dva tj vratili iz CB pa ako ti bilo sto zatreba vezano za grad, od smjestaja, do restorana, izleta javi se.

----------


## lopuzica

Romanika, hvala na iskrenom odgovoru. Htjeli smo da probamo sa inseminacijom bas iz razloga sto je povoljnija i zato sto inseminacijom ne narusavam svoje zdravlje jer ne moram imati stimulaciju, a kao sto si i rekla ti postupci su mukotrpni. Ineseminacija je 900 eura, a IVF oko 3200 e. Jos uvijek razmisljamo, nisamo donijeli konacnu odluku, zato sam i htjela da se konsultujem sa vama. 
Hvala u svakom slucaju. Ako mi bude potrebna pomoc oko bilo cega, javicu ti se.

----------


## Rominka

Sad te se sjecam,ti me jedina zoves Romanika  :Love:  znaci, ovaj period dok te nije bilo donijeli ste neke odluke. Ovo sto sam ti napisala je moje misljenje. Da smo poceli odmah kad smo saznali, kad sam ja imala tek 22 tada bih pocela sa inseminacijom. Molim te ne zaboravi da je to samo moje misljenje.

----------


## sljokicaa

Pozdrav svima! Evo nije me bilo mjesec dana pa sam sad pročitala sve što ste pisale...
Rominka baš mi je žao, little Ivy čestitam i svima ostalima puno sreće u raznim iščekivanjima.

Mi planiramo u 1. mj u postupak u PFC.
Jučer su mi stigli nalazi hormona, tu sam ih napisala: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/29465-s...=1#post3017300
Ako možda koja od vas može prokomentirati. Po ovim referentnim vrijednosima progesteron i estradiol ispadaju izvan granica, ali sad sam tu pročitala da su neke od vas i za TSH uzimale terapiju ako je iznad 2 pa ako bi mi mogle to malo pojasniti.

----------


## sos15

Da i ovdje prijavim. Moja Beta je preko 1500  :Smile:

----------


## Tulipan37

Drage moje cure, krenula ja čitati temu od početka do kraja i isplaka se s vama i na pozitivne i negativne bete. Cure s negativnim betama, ne odustajete, doći će i vaše vrijeme. 
Mi, nakon 2 ivf-a ( u kojem smo imali stanice, oplodile se ali se ni u jednom postupku nisu primile) i 1 prirodnog (u kojem nije nađena jajna stanica) krećemo u prašku avanturu. Obzirom da je meni 38 godina dijagnoza je da su moje stanice slabije kvalitete pa smo odlučili ići na donaciju. Javili smo se u PFC iz kojeg smo odmah dobili cijenu (5.200,00 EUR s svime) i možemo planirati postupak negdje u veljači ili ožujku, kako se dogovorimo, dok nam se iz Pronatala još uvijek nitko nije javio ni nakon 2 mail-a. Ćitajući forum našla sam mail od Andrijane kojoj su se cure javljale pa sam direkto njoj poslala mail i sad čekam odgovor. Jel netko od vas zna koja je ukupna cijena u Pronatalu za donaciju jajne stanice? Također, kakva su vaša iskustva s jednom a kakva s drugom klinikom? Hvala cure i svima želim velike bete!

----------


## Dani_jela

Tulipan37, evo ja sam i u istoj situaciji, imali smo 3 IVFa, prvi punkcija folikule (3)prazne , a druga dva bez adekvatnog odgovora..stanice se nisu razvijale tako da nije doslo ni do punkcije, tako da se sad pripremam za Prag.  Odgovor sam dobila od Adrijane iz Pronatala  i oni ne rade skype konzultacije, i zatvoreni su od 20.12.-5.1.2018 tako da sad cekam odgovor kada bi mogli ici posllje 5.1, a iz Prague Fertility Center ..mi se javilja Vanja i oni rade konzultacije preko telefona, i oni su mi vec poslali cijenik itd... tako da sad neznam koju da izaberemo ...i ako netko ima iskustva sa jednom i drugom klinikom, molim info .. Hvala

----------


## Tulipan37

Dani_jela, dobila sam cjenik od obe klinike i kad se sve zbroji cijena im je tu negdje, 100 EUR vise manje. Mi cemo se vjerovatno odluciti za PFC jer sam, citajuci forum, skuzila da je s dr. Sanjom otisao i najbolji embriolog iz Pronatala. A s druge strane, ako Pronatalu treba 5 dana da odgovori na mail... malo mi je to neprofesionalno. Naravno, tebi ne namecem da moras ici u PFC, samo kazem zasto su meni favoriti u ovom trenu. A vidim po forumu da ima dosta cura koje su bile tamo i zadovoljne su svime. Hocete vi ici preko hzzo-a, da vam dio refundiraju ili?

----------


## Rominka

> Dani_jela, dobila sam cjenik od obe klinike i kad se sve zbroji cijena im je tu negdje, 100 EUR vise manje. Mi cemo se vjerovatno odluciti za PFC jer sam, citajuci forum, skuzila da je s dr. Sanjom otisao i najbolji embriolog iz Pronatala. A s druge strane, ako Pronatalu treba 5 dana da odgovori na mail... malo mi je to neprofesionalno. Naravno, tebi ne namecem da moras ici u PFC, samo kazem zasto su meni favoriti u ovom trenu. A vidim po forumu da ima dosta cura koje su bile tamo i zadovoljne su svime. Hocete vi ici preko hzzo-a, da vam dio refundiraju ili?



Tulipan37, molila bih te da napises cijene ovjde jer u zadnje vrijeme smo u potrazi za cijenam i sve nesto okvirno baratamo s nekih ciframa koje nisu skroz tocne. Kad si vec uspjela dobiti oba cjenika, hajde molim te napisi nam pa da rijesimo tu misteriju. 
Inace, sto se klinika tice, ima nas podjednako i u jednoj i u drugoj. Pa i u nekim drugim. Sve su uspjesne.

----------


## Rominka

Elvi, dodji na temu nakon transfera  :Smile:  pa napisi koji ti je dan. I samo nastavi u lezecem polozaju.

----------


## Tulipan37

Rominka i cure, evo u jednom postu cijene iz klinika. 
*PFC - cijena postupka 5.200 EUR* od čega je 4.500 donacija + 600 zamrzavanje + 100 STD. Ukoliko se uzima embrioglue cijena je još +200 EUR. Pitala sam i rekli su mi da nema nikakvih skrivenih dodatnih troškova osim ako mi ne želimo još neke dodatne mogućnosti (LAZT, PICSI, smrzavanje uzorka sperme, itd, oni se dodatno naplaćuju)

*Pronatal* - ima 2 opcije: 
*1 opcija - 5.100 EUR* od čega je 4.500 donacija + 320 kriokonzervacija + 100 vitrifikacija + 100 taksa za uskladištenje kriokonzerviranog materijala + 80 STD (naknadu troškova donatorke vezanih za donaciju, pregled, anesteziju i stacionar donatorke, lijekove za stimulaciju,  taksu za koordinaciju, ET sa kateterom, stacionar, SPG partnera, pripremu spermija, ICSI do 10 oocita, produženu kultivaciju)
*2 opcija - 5.550 EUR* od čega je 4.950 donacija + 320 kriokonzervacija + 100 vitrifikacija + 100 taksa za uskladištenje kriokonzerviranog materijala + 80 STD (Obuhvata: naknadu troškova donatorke vezanih za donaciju, pregled, anesteziju i stacionar donatorke, lijekove za stimulaciju,  taksu za koordinaciju, ET sa kateterom, stacionar, SPG partnera, pripremu spermija, ICSI do 10 oocita, produženu kultivaciju, EmbrioGlue, Primovision, asistirani hatching) 

*EUROPE IVF* - imaju 3 opcije:
*1 opcija - 4.000 EUR - Standard* : ICSI (Mikrofertilizacija), standardna kultivacija embriona do stadijuma blastociste, transfer embriona, “sporo” zamrzavanje preostalih embriona
*2 opcija - 4.800 EUR* - Standard + PICSI (metoda mikrofertilizacije koja podrazumeva sigurniju selekciju zrelih sprematozoida ne samo na osnovu njihovog oblika već i na osnovu sposobnosti da se vežu za hijaluronsku kiselinu – supstancu koju sadrži opna jajne ćelije), EmbryoScope i vitrifikacija (“brzo” zamrzavanje embriona)
*3 opcija - 5.200 EUR* - Standard + PICSI, EmbryoScope, Asistirani Hatching, EmbryoGlue i vitrifikacija

To je to što se tiče cijena i ponuda.
Moj osobni utisak u vezi klinika i brzine odgovora na mail-ove je sljedeći: PFC odgovara na mailove odmah, nakon par minuta, odgovorili su mi na sve moje dosadne upite, u roku od 3 dana je moje nalaze (koje sam popunila u njihovom upitniku) pogledala doktorica, dala protokol kako bi izgledao i dali su mi termin u 3.mjesec (moja želja je bila 3 ili 4 mjesec),
Pronatalu sam poslala 2 upita preko infa, nitko mi nije odgovorio. Na ovom forumu sam našla mail od Andrijane, njoj sam direktno poslala upit i javila mi se odmah. Poslala mi je cijene s tim da su iste bile u tablici kao što se nalaze na njihovoj stranici pa sam ja složila obe cijene s svim dodatcima i pitala da li je to ukupna cijena na što sam dobila potvrdan odgovor.
Europa IVF su odgovorili sutradan, poslali su mi osnovnu cijenu donacije zajedno s cjenikom u PDF-u u kojem je sve opisano pa nije ni komplicirano. Što se tiče njih, daju opciju da Vas nazove njihov doktor koji priča hrvatski pa da porazgovarate o svemu. 

Evo cure, nadam se da sam svima pomogla. S tim da sam ja još uvijek zbunjena i ne znam koju kliniku odabrati. Nekako me sve poteže na PFC ali još jednom ću  razmisliti o svemu pa ću, nadam se, biti i pametnija. Jedino nisam vidjela da je netko u zadnje vrijeme bio u klinici EUROPE IVF pa ako netko ima iskustva s njima molila bih da malo više napiše o njima.

----------


## Rominka

Tulipan, to su sve cijene za donaciju js, zar ne? Samo da ne dodje do zabune. 
Mislim cak da i je netko bio u IVF-u, ali nekako smo orijentiraniji prema PFC-u i Pronatalu. A iskustava o tim dvjema klinikama imas zaista puno ovdje. Mi smo npr iz PFC-a presli u Pronatal. Samo i iskljucivo jer je Pronatal trazio detaljnije preglede kod mene dok je PFC isao metodom pokusaja i pogresaka.

----------


## Tulipan37

Draga Rominka, da, to su cijene za donaciju js. To sam zaboravila napisati. Hvala ti  :Very Happy: 

Nekako sam i ja orjentirana na PFC i Pronatal ali sam stavila i cijene za Europa IVF pa da imamo sve nove cijene na jednom mjestu. Obzirom na brzinu odgovora i pristup moram priznati da malo više naginjem na PFC al još uvijek nismo donijeli konačnu odluku. Forum sam pročitala od početka do kraja i stvarno sam dobila puno informacija o svemu. Zato mi je i drago da postoji ovaj forum u kojem sve možemo biti podrška jedna drugoj i razmjenjivati iskustva. Jel se Elvi javila na temu odbrojavanja? Nadam se da je sve ok i da je ono bilo implatacijsko.

----------


## Rominka

Tulipan, hvala ti na informacijama.

----------


## Inesz

Cure, u mjesec dana sam nekoliko puta upozoravala i selila postove na odgovarajuće teme.

Pravila foruma i podforuma

----------


## Tigerlilly

Evo cure, da se i ja ponovo javim. Ja sam se ipak odlucila za PFC i sad sam u fazi da cekam da mi se javi doktorica sa protkolom tako da cu u Prag najvjerojatnije krajem prvog, pocetkom drugog mjeseca. Koji dan ciklusa treba doci u kliniku? I molim da bi vas za savjete za stanove u blizini klinike i bilo koje druge informacije koje imate.

Iskreno se nadam da je 2018 nasa godina  :Smile: .

----------


## TiggiLovezIrina

Bok! Nova sam na forumu .Unaprijed se ispričavam ako bude nekih grešaka u komunikaciji ali nikad jos nisam komunicirala na nikakvom forumu ili portalu.Nakon 6 neuspjesnih IVF u Splitu odlazimo za Prag .Da li mi netko sa vise iskustva u Pragu moze reci koliko se ceka na konzultacije i da li se moze dogovoriti oko termina ili samo ono sto ti oni ponude i koliko se ceka na postupak donacije ? Hvala i pozdrav iz Zadra

----------


## sljokicaa

Ja sam se jucer bas dogovorila s doktorom u PFC da u 1.mj krecemo, pa sam sad bas uzbudena  :Smile: . Biti ce nas znaci jos pocetkom godine, neka nam bude sretna  :Smile: .

Iz mog iskustva sve se da s njima dogovoriti i ne ceka se dugo, ja sam mislim 2 tjedna za prve konzultacije cekala. Isto posto trebam dobiti oko Bozica prepisao mi je doktor tablete da odgodimo do nakon godisnjih.

Za smjestaj si pogledajte preko booking ili airbnb, ima u Pragu puno opcija. PFC je blizu metroa tako da ako si i par stanica dalje a opet blizu metroa brzo se dode.

----------


## kaji

> Bok! Nova sam na forumu .Unaprijed se ispričavam ako bude nekih grešaka u komunikaciji ali nikad jos nisam komunicirala na nikakvom forumu ili portalu.Nakon 6 neuspjesnih IVF u Splitu odlazimo za Prag .Da li mi netko sa vise iskustva u Pragu moze reci koliko se ceka na konzultacije i da li se moze dogovoriti oko termina ili samo ono sto ti oni ponude i koliko se ceka na postupak donacije ? Hvala i pozdrav iz Zadra


Dobro nam dosla tiggi. Mi smo u PFC u pragu. Za konzultacije se ne ceka dugo, ali sad ti idu praznici pa neznam kako su doktorice tu. Na donaciju smo poslije dogovora cekali 2 mjeseca. Pitaj sve sto te interesuje. Ima nas tu da pomognemo  :Smile:

----------


## kaji

> Ja sam se jucer bas dogovorila s doktorom u PFC da u 1.mj krecemo, pa sam sad bas uzbudena . Biti ce nas znaci jos pocetkom godine, neka nam bude sretna .
> 
> Iz mog iskustva sve se da s njima dogovoriti i ne ceka se dugo, ja sam mislim 2 tjedna za prve konzultacije cekala. Isto posto trebam dobiti oko Bozica prepisao mi je doktor tablete da odgodimo do nakon godisnjih.
> 
> Za smjestaj si pogledajte preko booking ili airbnb, ima u Pragu puno opcija. PFC je blizu metroa tako da ako si i par stanica dalje a opet blizu metroa brzo se dode.


Ima nas ima sljokice  :Smile:  i ja sam na kontracepciji do 5.1 i onda aBd krajem mjeseca u pragu ❤️

----------


## sljokicaa

Super, sretno svima  :Smile: 
Da praznici u PFC su 22.12-3.1.

----------


## elvi

Pozdrav ekipa, kod nas negativna beta prema očekivanjima. I sad smo definitvno u dilemi. Da li nastavljati sa PFC, koji kao što je Rominka napisala idu metodom pokušaja i pogreške ili krenuti u neka daljnja traženja mišljenja. 
I koje dodatne pretrage ste radile nakon nekoliko neuspješnih pokušaja?
Jer mi uvijek idemo na donaciju sperme  zbog azoo jer je kod mene kao sve u redu.

----------


## kaji

Draga elvi zao mi je. Neznam sta bih ti rekla. Ja sam isto vec dugo u pfc i za sad jos ne razmisljam da mijenjam kliniku. Ali opet kao sto ti kazes mozda ipak treba traziti i druga misljenja. Ima dosta cura sto su radile hysteroskopiju ili endo-scratching ( kod mene nije pomoglo ni to ) sacekaj jos malo sigurno ce se javiti jos neka curka sa dobrim savjetom za tebe. ❤️

----------


## TiggiLovezIrina

> Ima nas ima sljokice  i ja sam na kontracepciji do 5.1 i onda aBd krajem mjeseca u pragu ❤️


Jel mi mozete reci kako to ide s donacijom ? Jel u cijenu idu sve jajne stanice koje se dobiju stimulacijom ili samo odredjeni broj ? Da li ako zena da npr 29 stanica meni stave dvi a ostalo zamrzavaju pa ja onda dolazim samo na transfere kasnije ? Oprostite ako su pitanja glupa ali idem prvi put pa ne znam bas kako to sve ide tek proucavam i ulazim u sve to ...

----------


## Rominka

TiggiLovezIrina, ukoliko idete s donoacijom js, tada se bira tvoja donorica, uskladjuju vam se ciklusi i js su zapravo tvoje. Da ih dobije 29, sve idu u oplodnju. No, moras znati da 29 folikula ne mora nuzno dati i 29 zrelih js, niti 29 embrija. Ne znaci da ce se svih 29 oploditi niti da ce svi nastaviti sa oplodnjom. Ali, nacelno, sve js su tvoje i idu u oplodnju i svi embriji su time tvoji te ih zaledjuju i nakon toga ides u frozen embrio transfer - FET.

----------


## TiggiLovezIrina

Rominka hvala na odgovorima. Da li u Prag odlazim samo na transfer a sve ostalo mogu prema njihovim uputama obaviti kod svog ginekologa ? Koliko je potrebno ostati u Pragu ? Samo taj dan transfera ili nekoliko dana ? Znaci ako kod mene nema stimulacije nego samo priprema maternice onda to znaci da nema ni nekakvih posebnih lijekova osim utrogestana i pratiti endometrij npr nema injekcija ? Udavi vas ja s pitanjima

----------


## little ivy

> Evo cure, da se i ja ponovo javim. Ja sam se ipak odlucila za PFC i sad sam u fazi da cekam da mi se javi doktorica sa protkolom tako da cu u Prag najvjerojatnije krajem prvog, pocetkom drugog mjeseca. Koji dan ciklusa treba doci u kliniku? I molim da bi vas za savjete za stanove u blizini klinike i bilo koje druge informacije koje imate.
> 
> Iskreno se nadam da je 2018 nasa godina .


Što se tice smještaja oko PFC klinike mi smo trazili preko booking-a ima par jeftinijih hotelčića okolo. u blizini je metro stanica i brzo ste u centru praga za malo turistickog obilaska(treba se opustit i obavezno kupovat karte za javni prijevoz jer kontrola ima puuuuuuno i rigorozni su) a isto tako tu u kvartu je i veliki shopping centar tako da ima i restorana i butiga. Prvi put smo uzeli smjestaj preko klinike a ovaj put samii jeftinije nam bilo. prvi put kada smo isli u cijeli postupak kao i vi planirali smo par dana ranije da smo gore zbog udaljenosti i puta pa je i avio karta ispala nesto povoljnija a sada drugi put smo isli u dan i avio je isapo preskup ali sto je tu je. ako mozete daj te si 2 dana lufta u putu. kad dobijes njihov protokol bit ce ti napisano i kada otprilike moras biti gore,ja sam planirala tocno tako jer me bilo strah ako produze mi stimulaciju dan dva da u Gradu necu naci ljekove pa bolje da sam gore. 
ako te sta zanjima pitaj....nadam se da je 2018 vaša godina

----------


## little ivy

elvi zao mi je....ne znam sto bi rekla za dodatne pretrage,mozda ne bi bilo loše napraviti koju. ja osobno  osim hormona i klasicnog uzv-a nisam radila nista. zasto ne bi pitala i njih na PFC sto misle i sto preporucuju....

i usput ekipa....kod nas uz neke trzavice sve ok. neki dan uz 6+1 i malo srculence se čulo

----------


## Carrot

Drage cure, zene, kraljice,

dobila sam danas ovaj mail i upute od kojih mi se zavrtjelo u glavi pa vas molim pomoc. Ako je previse pitanja da ne zatrpavam temu moze i u PM odgovori.


"Pregled materice, endometriuma i jajnika na ultrazvuku,
-* * * * * Brisevi kojima se otkrivaju specificne infekcije (Hlamidija,Mikoplazma i Ureaplazma)
-* * * * * Preventivni citoloski PAP test grlica materice
-* * * * 
s obzirom da se punkcija jajnih celija radi u anesteziji,* na dan punkcije ce biti potrebno da ponesete sa sobom i internisticki pregled, kopije:

-* * * * * EKG, krvna slika, jetrene probe, urikult, pregled srca i pluca sa zakljuckom da je zena sa internistickog gledista zdrava
i da nema ozbiljnih hronicnih oboljenja kao ni familijarnu sklonost prema trombozi.
U slucaju onkoloskih oboljenja je potrebano misljenje onkologa u vezi postupka

doktorica preporucila je terapiju Gonal F(Pen) i Orgalutran 0,25mg.

Gonal primate tako da od drugog dan ciklusa primite 250 jedinica, od 5 dan 150 jedinica i dalje po protokolou.
Od 6dana ciklusa cete poceti uz gonal uzimati i orgalutran 1 ampulu dnevno i 8.dan uradite UZ i nalaz posaljete meni na e-mail."

e sad pitanja redom:
1. di da kupim ljekove (da prodjem jeftinije)?
2. ovaj preventivni papa test to je najnormalniji papa test zar ne?
3. EKG, krvna slika, jetrene probe, i ovo sve gdje da radim? kod dr opce prakse za pocetak?
4. sto vam se cini za terapiju. Je li to neka normalna terapija jer ja sam samo s klomifenom imala 4 j.s. pa ne bi bas da mi dodje do hiper...? 
5. ovo sve znaci da do 8. dana sam doma, a onda eventualno idem u Prag na njihov poziv?
6. kako oni biraju donora?

uf, zbunjena sam, nemam snage listati cijelu temu, a vi ste magistrice za mene laika....pomagajte [emoji4][emoji4]

hvala puno unaprijed...drama mi je u glavi [emoji44]


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

> Drage cure, zene, kraljice,
> 
> dobila sam danas ovaj mail i upute od kojih mi se zavrtjelo u glavi pa vas molim pomoc. Ako je previse pitanja da ne zatrpavam temu moze i u PM odgovori.
> 
> 
> "Pregled materice, endometriuma i jajnika na ultrazvuku,
> -* * * * * Brisevi kojima se otkrivaju specificne infekcije (Hlamidija,Mikoplazma i Ureaplazma)
> -* * * * * Preventivni citoloski PAP test grlica materice
> -* * * * 
> ...


Carrot draga, oko kupnje lijekova ti ne mogu pomoci osim savjetovati da skicnes nasu temu (mozda ti netko moze pokloniti nesto od toga sto ti treba pa ti time olaksa taj problem). 
E sad, dalje 
2. To ti je najnormalniji papa  s brisevima.
3. EKG i ostalo ti je klasicna predoperativna priprema. Odnosno, krvna slika, ekg, internist i anesteziolog. I to ti ne smije biti starije od 15 dana. To tu u principu radis taman prije nego ides gore.
4. Ne bih komentirati terapiju, to mi je spansko selo.
5. Da nacelno. Radit ces i uzv pa ce po tome odlucivati da li je potrebno produzavati terapiju i ides li gore 8 dan. 
6. Za donore bi trebala dobiti upitniki, ti ga zapravo biras. Bira se po vasem fenotipu.

evo, nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla  :Smile:

----------


## Carrot

> Carrot draga, oko kupnje lijekova ti ne mogu pomoci osim savjetovati da skicnes nasu temu (mozda ti netko moze pokloniti nesto od toga sto ti treba pa ti time olaksa taj problem). 
> E sad, dalje 
> 2. To ti je najnormalniji papa  s brisevima.
> 3. EKG i ostalo ti je klasicna predoperativna priprema. Odnosno, krvna slika, ekg, internist i anesteziolog. I to ti ne smije biti starije od 15 dana. To tu u principu radis taman prije nego ides gore.
> 4. Ne bih komentirati terapiju, to mi je spansko selo.
> 5. Da nacelno. Radit ces i uzv pa ce po tome odlucivati da li je potrebno produzavati terapiju i ides li gore 8 dan. 
> 6. Za donore bi trebala dobiti upitniki, ti ga zapravo biras. Bira se po vasem fenotipu.
> 
> evo, nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla


Hvala draga Rominka. Ti si andjeo ove grupe. Svakome na rijeci...

p.s. sto se tice ovih nalaza pisalo je u mailu da ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mj...hm...pitat cu je thx

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

*Carrot* ako si u Zagrebu onda je ljekarna Filipovic u Zagorskoj daleko najjeftinija.
Na ovo drugo sve ti je Rominka vec odgovorila.
Samo pazi za krvnu sliku da ti da ovu prosirenu za jetrene probe. To sve kod opce prakse. Ne vidim da traze markere na hepatitis i hiv?? To ti moze i opca praksa dati a i ginekolog.

----------


## Rominka

Papa i brisevi vrijede 6 mj, a anesteziolog/internist 15 dana. Hvala ti na lijepim rijecima. No, svi smo mi ovdje andjelice jedne drugoj. Uvijek ima netko tko ce pomoci ❤️

----------


## little ivy

carrot cure su ti sve odgovorile. 
terapija mi para standardna,mislim da je tako nesto slicno bilo i kod mene prije 4 god.
sve uputnice za pretrage ti moze dati ginekolog(barem je meni moj),opcu praksu nisam petljala u ovo.sve se moze na uputnicu i sve nalaze polako pocni skupljat,kada ih sve skupis i krv i ekg i onda internisti i onda anesteziologu. sve to mora biti starije od 15 dana jer nas zdrasvtveni sustav ne dava šanse da budu freškiji. pripazi koliko moraš čekat za nalaz od PAPA testa. briseve radi ginekolog.
8 dan ciklusa radi se uzv folikula i njima javiš mjerenja telefonom ili mailom. nakon toga oni recu koliko jos dana terapije i kada treba primiti štopericu. primanjem štoperice za dan i po morate biti na klinici. znaci put planiras otprilike od 8mog dana pa bolje malo prije doci gore i u miru pricekat odlazak na kliniku.
što se tice donora trebali su ti poslati upit s osnovnim podatcima o tebi i suprugu (boja kose oči težina visina krvna grupa) i prema tome biraju donora i to je to
ja sam ljekove tada nabavila preko ginekologa po nabavnoj cijeni što mi je ispalo odlicno. rijetki ce to napraviti.

----------


## little ivy

nešto mi je zaštekalo pa dupla poruke....sorry

----------


## Carrot

> nešto mi je zaštekalo pa dupla poruke....sorry


Hvala little ivy...Rominka ima pravo svi ste andjelice...

1. hiv i hepat. imam nalaze vec zato valjda ne trebaju
2. a gdje idem internistu i anesteziologiju..kako cu to naci jer to su mi sve do sad radili u Petrovoj? 
3. sto mislis/mislite bili ja mogla u Petrovoj raditi sve te nalaze iako kod njih necu raditi postupak dalje (tocnije uzv, ekg, anesteziolog i to?)
 Iz malog mjesta sam pa sam ogranicena s doktorima.. zato sam zbrkana...
4. kako isplanirati avion? ne uzimati kartu do zadnjeg trena ili? 

hvala do neba svima!

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## little ivy

ja sam internistu i anesteziologa radila u opcoj bolnici u svom gradu,nisam bas imala izbora.
kada budes trebala krenut s protokolom,onaj ciklus kada bude kretala pisati ces klinici kada je otprilike planirano da se dolazi na kliniku. avi uzmes po tome mi smo uzimali 2 dana prije da krenemo (iz daleka smo) a posto nikad ne zna se tocno koji dan ce biti transfer planirali smo i ostat 2-3 dana duze tako da ni ne putujemo odmah iza transfera a ako se odulji omamo fore. ako imate mogucnosti bolje duzi boravak nego mjenjanje karata,mislim da jeftinije prođete.
ove godine smo uzimali avion u zadnji tren jer smo isli po drugu bebu i curu ostaljali doma pa nismo htjeli puno izbivat...avion nas je dosao pod zlato. šta je tu je.

----------


## Carrot

> ja sam internistu i anesteziologa radila u opcoj bolnici u svom gradu,nisam bas imala izbora.
> kada budes trebala krenut s protokolom,onaj ciklus kada bude kretala pisati ces klinici kada je otprilike planirano da se dolazi na kliniku. avi uzmes po tome mi smo uzimali 2 dana prije da krenemo (iz daleka smo) a posto nikad ne zna se tocno koji dan ce biti transfer planirali smo i ostat 2-3 dana duze tako da ni ne putujemo odmah iza transfera a ako se odulji omamo fore. ako imate mogucnosti bolje duzi boravak nego mjenjanje karata,mislim da jeftinije prođete.
> ove godine smo uzimali avion u zadnji tren jer smo isli po drugu bebu i curu ostaljali doma pa nismo htjeli puno izbivat...avion nas je dosao pod zlato. šta je tu je.


aha..sad mi je malo jasnije thx.
imat cu ja jos 2000 pitanja, jadni vi svi kad ja krenem s protokolom

----------


## Tigerlilly

Little Ivy, hvala na odgovorima i zeljama. Sve ovo mi stvara veliku nervozu jer smo se muz i ja dogovoril da nam je ovo zadnji postupak u koji idemo tako da sve nade polazem u njega a idem u veliku nepoznanicu. Ako imate jos bilo kakvih savjeta, javite.

 :Smile: .

----------


## little ivy

Tigerlilly ako bude još što trebalo javi se i baci oko na novosti o letovima....direkt će biti već od ožujka evo sam sada pročitala.

----------


## Tigerlilly

Little Ivy, planiramo ici pocetkom 2.mjeseca tako da cemo morat preko Beča. Gdje si ti kupovala lijekove? Ja jos cekam da mi se javi Ksenija sa protokolom i uputama.

----------


## little ivy

i mi smo sada preko Beča,dobro to ispadne,stigne se,mali aerodrom i lako se snaći

ljekove prvi put prije 4 god naručila preko svog ginekologa pa mi ispalo povoljnije a ove godine posla na apoteku

----------


## Mala88

Cure kako ste mi? Blizi se ovaj 1 mjesec polako  :Smile:  ja pocela sa terapijom polako. Jel ima jos neka da pocinje sada ili sam ja prva?  :Smile:

----------


## sljokicaa

Hej Mala88, ja sam pocela sa tabletama za odgodu m, pa kad produ godisnji pocinjem s terapijom. Sretno!

----------


## kaji

I ja sam na kontracepciji do 5.1 i onda cim dobijem startam sa terapijom. I ovaj praski vlakic polako se puni

----------


## Mala88

Skljokica, kaji sretno nam!  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Kaji, sljokica, malena od srca samo pozitivne vibre vam saljem. Da u januaru slavimo sa vama na forumu.

----------


## Antonija Mia

evo i mene nakon duze pauze  :Yes:  ovaj nadolazeci ciklus nista nego sljedeci krecemo i mi..tsh sam uspjela dotjerati na 1,67 i za heparin sam se izborila i a je to!!  imam jos 3 smrzlica nadam se da bude se barem 1 primio...sve je u bozijim rukama

----------


## Tigerlilly

Drage cure, ako mi mozete savjetovati ljekarne u kojima se mogu naruciti lijekovi i koliko dugo cekate na njih, te da li salju na kucnu adresu?

Hvala.

----------


## little ivy

kako su moje praške cure? tko putuje početkom godine. želim svima puno sreće
tigerlilly ne znam za ljekarne,ima neka u zgb a znam da mi je frendica nabavljala u splitu i zadru. mogu propitat se u nje da mi napise koje su u pitanju.

mi  smo na 9+4 ali na strogom mirovanju zbog hematoma i opvremenog krvarenja....nadam se da ce sve proci dobro

vjerujem da 2018 ce krenuti dobro i donjeti veselja u vaše domove

----------


## Gita 10

Drage suborke, napravila sam malu pauzu od foruma. Svima želim sretne blagdane, i da nam iduća godina bude bolja. Meni je ciklus prošao oko Božića, čekam idući za postupak. Nalaze sam skoro pa sve riješila, za sada je sve u redu . Čekam rezultat papa testa a nalaze krvi ću učiniti iza Nove god. Za lijekove sam zvala nekoliko ljekarni i do sada je najpovoljnija F. u Zg. Little Ivy i meni bi dobro došla informacija gdje si uzimala u Splitu i Zadru? Svim curama koje idu u postopak želim puno sreće.

----------


## Mala88

Pozdrav cure moje  :Smile:  evo se javljam, bila sam na ultrazvuk, endo je 11 mm mislim da je to dobro? Dali neko zna kako se placaju lijekovi u apoteci pronatal, dali u evrima ili ceskim krunama?

----------


## sos15

Mala, kao prvo sretno.
Lijekove možeš tamo platiti i u eurima i u krunama,a možeš i karticom.

----------


## little ivy

evo sto se tice lijekova mi se javila prijateljica koja je sebi ih kupovala u ljekarni naletilić u splitu te sv.kuzma i damjan u zagrebu i zadru. eto ako kome treba pa neka provjeri cijene. isto tako zadnji put je uzela u nekoj ljekarni kod firula ali je na kraju štrcaljka bila zaglavljena i nije radilo pa je skoro propao i cijeli postupak a o kunama necemo.
Mala88 sretno...

----------


## Gita 10

Mala sretno. Little Ivy hvala puno na informacijama. I jako mi je žao što se to dogodilo prijateljici, ne mogu ni zamisliti da se nešto tako dogodi. Isto kao i što mi je strašna pomisao da dođem gore i da ne uspiju uzeti js iz nekog razloga, a uredno treba i to platiti bez obzira na ishod. Drage moje sretno.

----------


## Carrot

cure samo jedno pitanje...trebamo li kupiti i stopericu sami?
Koliko gonala i orgalutrana da kupim?
onako kako pise po protokolu ili eventualno nesto vise?

hvalaaa

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Carrot

u ljekarni kazu da imaju Gonal f (pen) od 900j....meni treba ovako: 3 dana x 250j i min 4 dana po 150j.
to je cca 1350j...i vise...kako se ti gonali zapravo kupuju i doziraju?
postoje li manja pakovanja?

za Orgalutran mi pise 0.25mg tj jednu ampulu dnevno..znaci jedna ampula je zapravo 0.25mg zar ne?

hvala unaprijed....totalna sam neznalica [emoji17]



Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## little ivy

draga Carrot
ako se dobro sjecam,nisam ja sebi davala ali mislim da sam srela druge, gonal pen ti je nesto kao penkala za dijabeticare. ima kao mali brojcanik i ti izvuces tj zavrtis ga na onoliko jedinica koliko ti treba i daš.i onda sljedeci put ispocetka dok ne dođeš na nulu. naravno zadnja doza mozda ne bude potpuna tj bude ti falillo nekoliko jedinica pa ces nadodat iz sljedeceg pena. ako je pen od 900j znaci u prva 3 dan ces potrositi 750j ostaje ti jos 150 taman za prvu dozu sljedeceg dana i onda ides na novi i davas po 150.
molim da me netko ispravi ako griješim da ženu ne zeznem. 
ne znam u kojem si gradu carrot ali dobro se posavjetovat s nekom medicinskom sestrom ili na nekoj klinici da si mirna. svi ljekovi su pakirani s dobrim uputama tako da ce se sestra snaći bez problema
eto ja mislim da je to tako s gonalom pen

----------


## Gita 10

Carrot ti i ja smo dobile istu terapiju što se lijekova tiče. Ja ću tek naručivati lijekove. Molim te reci mi o kakvoj je štoperici riječ? U mojim uputama se ne spominje štoperica, jel nešto propuštam?

----------


## Gita 10

Carrot ja sam dobila link sa videom kako koristiti Gonal pen. Na youtube također ima nekoliko linkova.

----------


## Gita 10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk2Dy6iBSl0
Video sam pogledala prije mjesec dana kada sam dobila protokol. Van toga ti ne znam reći ništa više.

----------


## Tigerlilly

Carrot & Gita 10 - u koju kliniku idete? Ja sam dobila svoj protokol u PFC i krecem sa sljedecim ciklusom krajem mjeseca tako da sam u prvom tjednu veljace u Pragu. Ja moram sad naci nacin kako kupiti sve lijekove.

----------


## Tulipan37

Cure, jel netko zna sto sve od dokumentacije treba predati na hzzo da bi dobili sufinanciranje za donaciju jajne stanice? Bila bih zahvalna da mi netko napise jer na njihovoj stranici nista ne mogu naci. Hvalaaaa

----------


## sos15

Gonal pen - tacno kako je little ivy opisala.
Sretno cure!

----------


## Gita 10

Tigerlilly ja sam u PFC. Mislim i Carrot. Ja sam za stimulaciju dobila 2×200, 4×150 Gonal, 3×Orgalutran, i 8.dan će vidjeti hoće li produžiti stim.ili će biti stop inekcija. Idem sa sljedećim ciklusom u zadnjoj polovici mjeseca. Što se lijekova tiče najbolje sa cijenama su Ljekarna Naletilič St, Ljekarne Filipović Zg_ali one na adresi Savska cesta 2. I kao što je Little Ivy napisala Sv. Kuzma i Damjan Zadar. Zvala sam samo ljekarne na ppodručju Splitsko dalm. I Zagrebačke županije i ovu u Zadru. Filipović šalje autobusom, Naletilić i Sv.Kuzma i Damjan samo osobno preuzimanje.

----------


## Gita 10

Tulipan 37 možda da pokušaš na brojeve tel. 01 6397429 ili 016397431. Možeš sobiti informaciju bez ostavljanja osobnih podataka. U mom slučaju nije donacija js pa ne znam točno kako ide za to. Ali meni su poslali na mail zahtjev sa stranice za liječenje u inozemstvu i ostale podatke koji au me zanimali.

----------


## makajica

Tulipan37 u takvom postupku prvi korak ti je da se javis u bolnicu nadležnom liječniku za MPO koji ti kasnije piše pismo uz sve nalaze i to se sve onda zajedno šalje u HZZO. Kod MPO liječnika dobiješ popis nalaza koje trebaš obaviti.
Uglavnom to su lab nalazi krvi zajedno sa jetrenim probama, papa test i brisevi kod ginekologa, markeri na Hepatitis (vađenje krvi) i vađenje krvne grupe obavezno. ostalo ovisi o tvojoj dijagnozi

Pozz

----------


## Carrot

> Carrot ti i ja smo dobile istu terapiju što se lijekova tiče. Ja ću tek naručivati lijekove. Molim te reci mi o kakvoj je štoperici riječ? U mojim uputama se ne spominje štoperica, jel nešto propuštam?


"...nakon ultrazvuka ce doktorica odrediti da li je potrebno sa stimulacijom jos koji dan nastaviti
ili ce vec biti stop inekcija (Pregnil 10000 jedinica ili Ovitrelle jedna ampula)...."

to ti ide obvezno ja mislim....

Uglavnom mogli bi se vidjeti onda u Pragu u 2.mj [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Carrot

> Carrot & Gita 10 - u koju kliniku idete? Ja sam dobila svoj protokol u PFC i krecem sa sljedecim ciklusom krajem mjeseca tako da sam u prvom tjednu veljace u Pragu. Ja moram sad naci nacin kako kupiti sve lijekove.


isto PFC samo ja cu sredinom ili krajem...sretnooo!
ja sam u strahu i svemu ali nema cekanja ide se

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Carrot

> draga Carrot
> ako se dobro sjecam,nisam ja sebi davala ali mislim da sam srela druge, gonal pen ti je nesto kao penkala za dijabeticare. ima kao mali brojcanik i ti izvuces tj zavrtis ga na onoliko jedinica koliko ti treba i daš.i onda sljedeci put ispocetka dok ne dođeš na nulu. naravno zadnja doza mozda ne bude potpuna tj bude ti falillo nekoliko jedinica pa ces nadodat iz sljedeceg pena. ako je pen od 900j znaci u prva 3 dan ces potrositi 750j ostaje ti jos 150 taman za prvu dozu sljedeceg dana i onda ides na novi i davas po 150.
> molim da me netko ispravi ako griješim da ženu ne zeznem. 
> ne znam u kojem si gradu carrot ali dobro se posavjetovat s nekom medicinskom sestrom ili na nekoj klinici da si mirna. svi ljekovi su pakirani s dobrim uputama tako da ce se sestra snaći bez problema
> eto ja mislim da je to tako s gonalom pen


hvala ti little ivy

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerlilly

Gita 10, mozda se onda i vidimo u Pragu. Mislim da cu onda ici na opciju preko Filipovica jer salju autobusom. Je li se mora narudzba dugo cekati jer ih moram kroz nekoliko dana nabaviti s obzirom da ciklus dobijam izmedu 25. - 27.01.

Sretno svima!!!

----------


## Gita 10

Tigerlilly možda

----------


## Gita 10

Tigerlilly natipkala sam cijelu poruku i ostale su samo 2 riječi. Sorry. Ljekarne F imaju dva vlasnika. Treba zvati ove u Sesvetama. Migu ti poslati br.tel. Samo molim te dobro provjeri to slanje sa autubosom. Meni su rekli da se lijekovi čekaju 1 dan, samo se Pregnil čeka duže cca 7 dana jer je trenutno nestašica. A u uednoj ljekarni su mi rekli čak dva tjedna.

----------


## Gita 10

Carrot točno to su i meni napisali. Da ide stop inekcija Pregnil ili Ovitrelle jedna ampula. Samo ja to nisam povezala da je to štoperica.

----------


## Gita 10

Cure ako kome što znači 2 Gonala od 450 IU su u gotovo svim ljekarnama koje sam kontaktirala jeftinija od 1 Gonala od 900 IU.

----------


## Gita 10

Pozdrav cure, znam reći ćete da sam totalna neznalica. Jako me hvata panika i stalno imam neko pitanje. Molim vas koje ste uzimale Gonal za stim.za pomoć.
1. Jel ima kakve veze ako uzmem Gonal f a da nije od 900 IU. U uputama od koordinatorke ne spominje, ali to sam negdje pročitala i sad mi para uši. Naime, naručila sam Gonal f 2×450 IU, 1×300 IU. Treba mi po protokolu ukupno 1000 IU do ultazvuka. Rekla sam teti u ljekarni u penu. No sad sam gledala upute o lijeku i vidim da postoji i neki prašak. I sad se mislim jao ako mi nije u penu. Od pustih poziva i provjera cijena više nisam sigurna što sam kome napomenula. Teta u ljek.mi je predložila da uzmem 2×450 IU jer je jeftinije (a to sam i jučer napisala gore u poruci). No sad se mislim, jel to ok? Mislim, logično bi trebalo biti ali toliko me hvata panika da si ne mogu pomoći. 
2. Lijekovi su mi stigli danas, a počet ću ih koristiti tek za 10-tak dana. Idem u Subotu po njih. Nema veze ako lijekovi stoje neotvoreni kod mene u frižideru par dana?
Hvala svima na razumijevanju.

----------


## kaji

Jutro cure. Evo da se i ja malo javim. Danas mi je 3 dc i krenuli smo opet sa pripremama. Ovaj put sam prvi put na Decapeptyl inekcijama inace sam uvijek imala Synarel Spray. Uz to uzimam estrofem,folnu,predinson i clexane. U petak idem na UZ pa ako bude sve ok kod meine i donorke trebali bi oko 24.1 za prag. Nadam se uspijehu i svima nam to od srca zelim  :grouphug:

----------


## Inso

> Pozdrav cure, znam reći ćete da sam totalna neznalica. Jako me hvata panika i stalno imam neko pitanje. Molim vas koje ste uzimale Gonal za stim.za pomoć.
> 1. Jel ima kakve veze ako uzmem Gonal f a da nije od 900 IU. U uputama od koordinatorke ne spominje, ali to sam negdje pročitala i sad mi para uši. Naime, naručila sam Gonal f 2×450 IU, 1×300 IU. Treba mi po protokolu ukupno 1000 IU do ultazvuka. Rekla sam teti u ljekarni u penu. No sad sam gledala upute o lijeku i vidim da postoji i neki prašak. I sad se mislim jao ako mi nije u penu. Od pustih poziva i provjera cijena više nisam sigurna što sam kome napomenula. Teta u ljek.mi je predložila da uzmem 2×450 IU jer je jeftinije (a to sam i jučer napisala gore u poruci). No sad se mislim, jel to ok? Mislim, logično bi trebalo biti ali toliko me hvata panika da si ne mogu pomoći. 
> 2. Lijekovi su mi stigli danas, a počet ću ih koristiti tek za 10-tak dana. Idem u Subotu po njih. Nema veze ako lijekovi stoje neotvoreni kod mene u frižideru par dana?
> Hvala svima na razumijevanju.


Ja nisam uzimala Gonal, ali isto je sa svakom stimulacijom. Nema veze koje si pakiranje uzela, od koliko jedinica, bitno je koliko si ih sveukupno uzela i da si daješ dnevno propisanu dozu. Naravno da ćeš kupiti ono što ti je isplativije, nemoj se toliko zamarati odmah u startu  :Grin: 

Možes ih slobodno držati u frižideru, dugo, odnosno sve do isteka roka trajanja.

----------


## Gita 10

Kaji sretno. Inso hvala. Zvala sam jutros ljekarnu i rekli isto. A ja sam se danas iznervirala jako. Mene je jako strah. Pravi sam slabić. Nadam se da će proći. I onda se još i uspjela posvađati sa MM ma krasno..eto...

----------


## Mala88

> Kaji sretno. Inso hvala. Zvala sam jutros ljekarnu i rekli isto. A ja sam se danas iznervirala jako. Mene je jako strah. Pravi sam slabić. Nadam se da će proći. I onda se još i uspjela posvađati sa MM ma krasno..eto...


Draga gita znam kako ti je, i mene od transfera strah pa jos hormoni rade ma nemoguca sam prema mm u nekim momentima, mada se mm trudi da razumije, inace svaki proces tako budem osjetljiva i placljiva a i od hormona. Joj samo da beta bude brzo! A vama drage moje puno srece i uskoro da cujem najljepse vijesti!

----------


## TiggiLovezIrina

Zanima me da li je za potpomognutu oplodnju u Češkoj potrebno biti vjenčan ili je dovoljno predočiti ugovor o izvanbračnoj zajednici od javnog bilježnika ?

----------


## sljokicaa

Evo jos jedne lude zivcane u startu ivf ciklusa  :Smile: 
Danas 2dc, bila na pregledu i dobila ljekove. I kako sam isla na posao reko ne mogu gonale sad sa sobom nositi i ostavim ih MM u autu i sad panicarim jel moraju oni u frizideru biti prije otvaranja? Ja sam shvatila da nakon trebaju. Ugl izludila sad MM jel sam ga u suzama zvala da nek ih hitno sad kod sebe na poslu stavi u friz.
Usto jos trebam neke nalaze za prije anestezije radit, a doktorica na GO pa sad cekam da mi se neka zamjena javi.
Sorry cure sto vas zamaram, al nemam kome se izjadat.

----------


## bubekica

Ne brini, ne trebaju u frizider prije otvaranja.
Sretno!

----------


## Rominka

> Zanima me da li je za potpomognutu oplodnju u Češkoj potrebno biti vjenčan ili je dovoljno predočiti ugovor o izvanbračnoj zajednici od javnog bilježnika ?


Nista te ne traze, dovoljna je vasa rijec. Odnosno, dobijete formulare koje morate popuniti i potpisati.

----------


## sljokicaa

Hvala bubekica. A da i nije ni u autu u garaži pretoplo bilo, ali eto kad panika uhvati  :Smile: . Sad sam se malo smirila tijekom vikenda, pokušavam se ne živcirati oko svake sitnice. Samo da sutra uspijemo još doktoricinu zamjenu dobiti i bude sve ok valjda.
Sretno svima!

----------


## kaji

> Draga gita znam kako ti je, i mene od transfera strah pa jos hormoni rade ma nemoguca sam prema mm u nekim momentima, mada se mm trudi da razumije, inace svaki proces tako budem osjetljiva i placljiva a i od hormona. Joj samo da beta bude brzo! A vama drage moje puno srece i uskoro da cujem najljepse vijesti!


Mala sretno, ja sam sad tek skontala da si bila na transferu. Koji dan ti je?

----------


## kaji

> Kaji sretno. Inso hvala. Zvala sam jutros ljekarnu i rekli isto. A ja sam se danas iznervirala jako. Mene je jako strah. Pravi sam slabić. Nadam se da će proći. I onda se još i uspjela posvađati sa MM ma krasno..eto...


Hvala draga i tebi isto. Nisi slabic, sve mi strahujemo htjele ne htjele. ❤️

----------


## Mala88

> Mala sretno, ja sam sad tek skontala da si bila na transferu. Koji dan ti je?


Hvala draga, danas mi je 6 dnt. Kako vi napredujete sa pripremama, dokle ste stigli?

----------


## kaji

> Hvala draga, danas mi je 6 dnt. Kako vi napredujete sa pripremama, dokle ste stigli?


Danas sam 7 dc. U petak idem na UZ da vidimo kakav mi je endo. Za donorku jos nisu nista javili. Ja mislim da bi pocetak iduceg tjedna mogli putovati. Decapeptyl sam puno bolje podnijela nego synarel spray i nekako super se osjecam ne ureklo se puj puj puj tebi draga drzim fige i ocekujem lijepu betu da nas sve razveselis  :Heart:

----------


## sljokicaa

Mala drzim fige, kada betu vadis?
Kaji sretno nam bilo, ja sam 6dc. Jesi ti u PFC, mozda se i sretnemo  :Smile: ?

----------


## kaji

> Mala drzim fige, kada betu vadis?
> Kaji sretno nam bilo, ja sam 6dc. Jesi ti u PFC, mozda se i sretnemo ?


Jesam draga, znaci pratimo se a mozda i vidimo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mala88

> Mala drzim fige, kada betu vadis?
> Kaji sretno nam bilo, ja sam 6dc. Jesi ti u PFC, mozda se i sretnemo ?


Sretno i tebi draga  :Smile:  beta u utorak, a ako test bude pozitivan mozda i ranije  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Rominka

Drage moje, ne stizem od posla dignuti glavu, ali mislim na sve i svima saljem najpozitivnije misli ❤️

----------


## kaji

Drage cure, jutros endo 8 mm na 10 dc. Javila sam u prag pa cekam odgovor. Bilo bi bolje da je malo deblji ali sta je tu je.

----------


## Mala88

> Drage cure, jutros endo 8 mm na 10 dc. Javila sam u prag pa cekam odgovor. Bilo bi bolje da je malo deblji ali sta je tu je.


Kaji, blizi se vrijeme  :Smile:  Sto se endo tice, znam slucajeve kojima je bas sa 8 uspjelo a meni je u proslom bio 12 pa nista, tako da se nebi opterecivala sa time  :Smile:

----------


## kaji

> Kaji, blizi se vrijeme  Sto se endo tice, znam slucajeve kojima je bas sa 8 uspjelo a meni je u proslom bio 12 pa nista, tako da se nebi opterecivala sa time


Hvala Mala  :Heart:

----------


## kismet

> Drage cure, jutros endo 8 mm na 10 dc. Javila sam u prag pa cekam odgovor. Bilo bi bolje da je malo deblji ali sta je tu je.


Kaji sretno, moj jedva bio 9'3mm na najboljem dijelu, po ocjeni doktorice u PFCu
Uspjelo bez problema
Isto zelim tebi i svima na temi, pratim vas i navijam!

----------


## sljokicaa

> Drage cure, jutros endo 8 mm na 10 dc. Javila sam u prag pa cekam odgovor. Bilo bi bolje da je malo deblji ali sta je tu je.


Kaji mislim da ni ja nisam puno bolja. Žao mi samo što nisam danas pitala doktora koliki je endo, ali na 7dc je bio 8mm pa sumnjam da je sad u 2 dana jako baš narastao. Pisala sam tu o današnjem pregledu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/89556-O...=1#post3026087

----------


## kaji

Sljokica, kismet hvala vam ❤️
Javili su mi iz PFC da je u srijedu punkcija donorke i da su danas izbrojali oko 12 folikula. Transfer je planiran za ponedeljak 29og. Od srijede navecer da pocnem sa utrogestanom. Jos jednom curke hvala, sa vama je sve lakse

----------


## sos15

Kaji,

Nije to loše. Ni kod mene nije bio bolji, pa je uspjelo. Pokušaj  se opustiti i misliti pozitivno. Ja ti šaljem vibrice.

----------


## kaji

> Kaji,
> 
> Nije to loše. Ni kod mene nije bio bolji, pa je uspjelo. Pokušaj  se opustiti i misliti pozitivno. Ja ti šaljem vibrice.


Hvala ti draga ❤️

----------


## nina977

Kaji,za 10 dc endo 8 mm je super..Do transfera ima još vremena se i podebljati..Ne brini,sretno!

----------


## kaji

> Kaji,za 10 dc endo 8 mm je super..Do transfera ima još vremena se i podebljati..Ne brini,sretno!


❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Andy 5

Pozz cure. Zna možda koja da li nam hzzo pokriva barem nekaj od troškova liječenja u Pragu naravno naši doktor nas šalje jer nam je to jedina opcija donacija sperme... hvalaa puno... I kojee klinike preporučatee ??

----------


## Antonija Mia

dobro jutro svima....evo danas pocinjemo sa terapijom i pripremama za fet :Smile:  naoruzala sam se ciklom i cekamo 12.dan....

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Drage cure, jutros endo 8 mm na 10 dc. Javila sam u prag pa cekam odgovor. Bilo bi bolje da je malo deblji ali sta je tu je.


nikaj se nemoj brinuti,endo ti je savrsen...moj je bio na 12.dnt 6,9 pa su mi dali flastere i na dnt transfera je bio 10...i primilo se!! sretno od srca ti zelim

----------


## Rominka

> Pozz cure. Zna možda koja da li nam hzzo pokriva barem nekaj od troškova liječenja u Pragu naravno naši doktor nas šalje jer nam je to jedina opcija donacija sperme... hvalaa puno... I kojee klinike preporučatee ??


Draga Andy, nazalost bez biopsije ti nece priznati zavod nista. A i s biopsijom placaju ti prijevoz, 1000€ i tvoje lijekove dobijes kod nas u klinici u kojoj se vodis. Ako se kojim slucajem sto promijenilo, javit ce se vec netko od cura pa me ispraviti, no bojim se da nama s azoo dijagnozom nisu bas naklonjeni.

----------


## sljokicaa

Antonija Mia sretno!

Meni je danas 12dc, bila sam na UZV i endo je 10mm, vodeci folikul 21mm i jos 9-10 manjih. Dali mi jos 1 orgalutan, 75ui gonal f i navecer u 20h ovitrelle. U srijedu pinkcija, a transfer vjeroj. subota ili ponedjeljak. Joj sad sam bas uzbudena  :Smile:  sam nek sve dobro prode

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonija Mia sretno!
> 
> Meni je danas 12dc, bila sam na UZV i endo je 10mm, vodeci folikul 21mm i jos 9-10 manjih. Dali mi jos 1 orgalutan, 75ui gonal f i navecer u 20h ovitrelle. U srijedu pinkcija, a transfer vjeroj. subota ili ponedjeljak. Joj sad sam bas uzbudena  sam nek sve dobro prode


 sljokica drzim fige i ostani u tom raspolozenju(uzbudena) jer nam je stress najveci neprijatelj  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Andy 5

Isli budemo mi privat napraviti biopsiju palniramo pa nadam se da nam bude i to značilo nekajza hzzo posto nam u bolnici ne zele napraviti a salju nas za Prag kao jedina opcija a biopsiju ne zele napraviti ... Neznas kaj reci na sve to alii bas zalosno ...  :Sad:

----------


## Rominka

Andy, a da odete ponovo razgovarati s njima. Objasni da vam treba i taj nalaz. Nemoj se samo previse nadati. S druge strane ne znaci ni da ce vam privatno htjeti raditi biopsiju ako nalazi upucuju da se ni njome ne ocekuje nista. Pokusaj se jos jednom cuti s bolnicom.

----------


## Andy 5

Budemo probali nekaj rijesiti ako bude nam to značilo za Prag budemo rijesili makar privat ako ne onda bude kak je ... kaj drugo reči  :Sad:  Hvala Vam punoo ...

----------


## kaji

> dobro jutro svima....evo danas pocinjemo sa terapijom i pripremama za fet naoruzala sam se ciklom i cekamo 12.dan....


Super draga i neka ti bude sretno. Javljaj nam ❤️

----------


## kaji

> Antonija Mia sretno!
> 
> Meni je danas 12dc, bila sam na UZV i endo je 10mm, vodeci folikul 21mm i jos 9-10 manjih. Dali mi jos 1 orgalutan, 75ui gonal f i navecer u 20h ovitrelle. U srijedu pinkcija, a transfer vjeroj. subota ili ponedjeljak. Joj sad sam bas uzbudena  sam nek sve dobro prode


I nama je sutra punkcija. Nocas putujemo da muz obavi svoje pa se vracamo jer nam nije puno daleko. U nedelju opet idemo i ostacemo 2 dana. Transfer je za pondeljak planiran. Drzim fige za sutra da bude lijepih jc . Bice sve dobro nebrini. Mi smo uz tebe sve ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Carrot

Danas sam narucila lijekove...
Veliki korak za mene [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
narucila sam 2x450 gonal, 2x 300 gonal, 1 Ovitrelle ampulu i orglutran x4.
Uzela sam za dan dva vise da ne bude drame. Sve skupa oko 5.000,00kn, pf.
Ako netko ima vise iskustva neka mi provjeri je li to sve u redu. A stavila sam i sve da vide buduci Pragovci.
Nadam se da cemo ici u 2.mj.
Sve imam, jos smo internist i pregledi za anesteziju. Tipa ekg, jetrene probe i sl. To bih mogla sve u Petrovoj, jel da? Kad dodjem na uzv prije puta. Mislim da bi mi to napravili moji MPO-vci...
Malo me trta....do sad je najvise sto sam uzimala Klomifen i s njim sam imala cak 4 j.s.! Bojim se malo hiperstimulacije s gonalima...[emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] Bojim se svega. Bojim ali idem [emoji16]

"Sa stimulacijom pocinjete od 2 d.c. Gonal primate tako da od drugog dan ciklusa primite 250 jedinica, od 5 dan 150 jedinica i dalje po protokolou.
Od 6dana ciklusa cete poceti uz gonal uzimati i orgalutran 1 ampulu dnevno i 8.dan uradite UZ i nalaz posaljete meni na e-mail.
Ukoliko ultrazvuk 8.dana izlazi na nedelju, mozete ga uraditi u subotu 7.dan. U nedelju klinika ne radi.
Bitno je da doktor izmjeri broj i velicinu svih folikula i debljinu endometrija.
Ultrazvuk bolje uradite jos prije primanja terapije.
I nakon ultrazvuka ce doktorica odrediti da li je potrebno sa stimulacijom jos koji dan nastaviti
ili ce vec biti stop inekcija (Pregnil 10000 jedinica ili Ovitrelle jedna ampula).
U slucaju da ce folikuli biti jos mali, tada ce biti potrebno i 8. dan primiti stimulaciju i dalje kako doktorica odredi."


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Carrot

Uglavnom, za sve koje zanima, lijekove sam narucila i bez recepta u "Sv.Kuzma...", Djelatnica je divna. Navodno, da se neki lijekovi mogu i vratiti (oni koji ne idu u hladnjak). 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sljokicaa

> I nama je sutra punkcija. Nocas putujemo da muz obavi svoje pa se vracamo jer nam nije puno daleko. U nedelju opet idemo i ostacemo 2 dana. Transfer je za pondeljak planiran. Drzim fige za sutra da bude lijepih jc . Bice sve dobro nebrini. Mi smo uz tebe sve ❤️❤️❤️


Hvalaaaa  :Smile:  i tebi sretno, pratimo se  :Heart:

----------


## Gita 10

Pozdrav svima. Kaji, Šljokica, Mala 88 i sve ostale koje ste u pripremama ili postupku sretno. Mo smo zbog zakašnjelog nalaza papa testa morali odgoditi za 2.mjesec. Naručene lijekove sam samo odgodila, nije bilo problema. Papa test uradila još i privatno za svaki slučaj. 
Carrot ti i ja imamo, osim doze Gonala potpuno iste upute. 
Jedno pitanje, jel se prije i za vrijeme lijekova pridržavate nekog posebnog načina ishrane?

----------


## sljokicaa

Hvala Gita. Da ta načekavanja PAPA nalaza preko HZZO stvarno nisu normalna  :Sad: , ja sam jednom imala raspravu s doktoricom o tome pa mi je rekla kao da što očekujem kad je besplatno, a tko uplačuje doprinose u HZZO ako ne mi?! Ali ajde biti će to dobro idući mjesec  :Smile: , želim ti puno sreće.

Ja sam od lijekova potrošila 1750UI gonala f, 13 ampula menopura, 4 orgalutrana i 1 ovitrelle. 
Danas sam imala punkciju i od 10 folikula dobili 4 zrele jajne stanice. Ja sam se nadala da će ih malo više biti, ali što je tu je, spermiji su dobri i sad idu na PICSI i monitoring.

Od ishrane ja se trudim jesti više povrća i manje slatkog, ali nije da mi uspijeva svaki dan  :Smile:

----------


## Carrot

Sljokica...pa dovoljno  ce biti bravo!
Hvala za info o lijekovima...
Gita vidimo se gore [emoji4]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Antonija Mia

[QUOTE=kaji;3026915]I nama je sutra punkcija. Nocas putujemo da muz obavi svoje pa se vracamo jer nam nije puno daleko. U nedelju opet idemo i ostacemo 2 dana. Transfer je za pondeljak planiran. Drzim fige za sutra da bude lijepih jc . Bice sve dobro nebrini. Mi smo uz tebe sve ❤️❤️❤️[


vauuuuu Kaji bas sam sretna radi tebe i drzim palceve da sutra bude sto vise kvalitetnih jc...i sretan put veceras :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Antonija Mia

a kaj je s nasom Ziggy40??? zeno pa di si nestalaaaaaaa....zar neides i ti ovaj mj na fet??? javiiiiiiiii seeee :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Carrot

jao koliko nas ima...SRETNO SVIMA!

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ženica75

Di mi je poruka?

----------


## Ženica75

Drage ženice evo i mene opet…za nove cure ja 42. g. ja hipo-hashi/MTHFR + muž 45 g.:  
 1. svježi ET sve iz donirane js., vraćena dva 3 dana stara 8-stanična embrija + embrioglue ; negativna beta; 2. FET; vraćene dvije morule 4 dana stare; beta negativna 
Evo sad se pripremam za svoja zadnja dva embrija vjerujem da će opet biti morule. Što se tiče protokola ovaj put idem na histeroskopiju-scrathcing 21.dana ciklusa koji prethodi ciklusu FET-a.
PFC protokol ovaj zadnji put mi uvode od 1 dc-7dc: Dipherelin 0,1 mg (zamjena za Decapeptyl 0,1 mg) da li netko zna njegovu ulogu u mom slučaju?? ?
Ostalo sve isto od 2. dc. –  Estrofem 2mg 3x1, Prendison 5mg 1x1; Aspirin 100 (ja uzimam Andol 100 1x1); Acidum folicum 10 mg  1x1 (ja sam uzimala Folic plus sad ga više nema pa uzimam Femibion 1 jer ima aktivni oblik folata) nakon uzv utrogestan 100 mg 3x2
Pijem još - Vitamin C 500 solgar, B kompleks Natural Welth, Oleovit D3, B12 spray Better you, Magnezij spray za kožu Better you, Femisan A za sada…
Ajmo cure koja vam je bila dobitna kombinacija? kako se pripremate još? 
BTW da vam se poruke ne izbrišu pišite u wordu pa samo copy paste 

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Drage ženice evo i mene opet…za nove cure ja 42. g. ja hipo-hashi/MTHFR + muž 45 g.:  
>  1. svježi ET sve iz donirane js., vraćena dva 3 dana stara 8-stanična embrija + embrioglue ; negativna beta; 2. FET; vraćene dvije morule 4 dana stare; beta negativna 
> Evo sad se pripremam za svoja zadnja dva embrija vjerujem da će opet biti morule. Što se tiče protokola ovaj put idem na histeroskopiju-scrathcing 21.dana ciklusa koji prethodi ciklusu FET-a.
> PFC protokol ovaj zadnji put mi uvode od 1 dc-7dc: Dipherelin 0,1 mg (zamjena za Decapeptyl 0,1 mg) da li netko zna njegovu ulogu u mom slučaju?? ?
> Ostalo sve isto od 2. dc. –  Estrofem 2mg 3x1, Prendison 5mg 1x1; Aspirin 100 (ja uzimam Andol 100 1x1); Acidum folicum 10 mg  1x1 (ja sam uzimala Folic plus sad ga više nema pa uzimam Femibion 1 jer ima aktivni oblik folata) nakon uzv utrogestan 100 mg 3x2
> Pijem još - Vitamin C 500 solgar, B kompleks Natural Welth, Oleovit D3, B12 spray Better you, Magnezij spray za kožu Better you, Femisan A za sada…
> Ajmo cure koja vam je bila dobitna kombinacija? kako se pripremate još? 
> BTW da vam se poruke ne izbrišu pišite u wordu pa samo copy paste 



isusek kaj sve to pijes??? cemu toliko vitamina,ja bi se pogubila majkemi...ja imam 46g i ne pijem tolike vitamine i uspjelo mi je  (missed 10tj) pijem b complex,(kršitelj koda) isto jer sam heter mthfr,estrofem ,decortin i utrice....to je sve...i od transfer sad budemo i heparin sto zadnji put nismo.to je moje iskustvo....

----------


## Rominka

> Drage ženice evo i mene opet…za nove cure ja 42. g. ja hipo-hashi/MTHFR + muž 45 g.:  
>  1. svježi ET sve iz donirane js., vraćena dva 3 dana stara 8-stanična embrija + embrioglue ; negativna beta; 2. FET; vraćene dvije morule 4 dana stare; beta negativna 
> Evo sad se pripremam za svoja zadnja dva embrija vjerujem da će opet biti morule. Što se tiče protokola ovaj put idem na histeroskopiju-scrathcing 21.dana ciklusa koji prethodi ciklusu FET-a.
> PFC protokol ovaj zadnji put mi uvode od 1 dc-7dc: Dipherelin 0,1 mg (zamjena za Decapeptyl 0,1 mg) da li netko zna njegovu ulogu u mom slučaju?? ?
> Ostalo sve isto od 2. dc. –  Estrofem 2mg 3x1, Prendison 5mg 1x1; Aspirin 100 (ja uzimam Andol 100 1x1); Acidum folicum 10 mg  1x1 (ja sam uzimala Folic plus sad ga više nema pa uzimam Femibion 1 jer ima aktivni oblik folata) nakon uzv utrogestan 100 mg 3x2
> Pijem još - Vitamin C 500 solgar, B kompleks Natural Welth, Oleovit D3, B12 spray Better you, Magnezij spray za kožu Better you, Femisan A za sada…
> Ajmo cure koja vam je bila dobitna kombinacija? kako se pripremate još? 
> BTW da vam se poruke ne izbrišu pišite u wordu pa samo copy paste 


pazi samo da si ne podignes previse imunitet. Znam da bi voljela biti sto zdravija, ali cilj prednisona je "rusenje" imuniteta kako ti tijelo ne bi odbacilo, tj. borilo se protiv embrija. 

Inace, bas mi je drago citati da vas puno ide sada. Zelim svima lijepa iskustva i pozitivne bete ❤️

----------


## kaji

Cure moje evo mi stigli kuci. Dobili smo 8 zrelih jc i 3 koje nisu jos ali sutra cemo saznati konacni broj i kako je prosla oplodnja. Veceras startam sa utrogestanom. 

Zenice ja sam sada prvi put imala decapeptyl, ja mislim da je to da ne dodje do ovulacije ali neka me iskusnije curke isprave ako grijesim. Ostalo nam je sve slicno osim vitamina jer njih nisam pila bas iz razloga koji je rominka napisala. Samo sam jela ananas za endic. Ja ti drzim fige da tvoji smrzlici budu uspijesni ❤️

Antonija bas te lijepo opet citati ❤️

Carott, sljokica, gitta i ostale curke sretno i pusa ❤️

----------


## sljokicaa

Pozdrav cure,

Evo ja sam upravo dobila info da imamo 3 embrija. Nadala sam se vecem broju, ali eto sto sad, kazu i 1 je dovoljan  :Smile: .
Od danas sam pocela sa estrofemom i utrogestanom, a nastavljam s andolom, predisonom i acidum folicumom.
Nisam znala za ovo s imunitetom i predisonom. A jeste uz ovo jos pile dodatno neke prenatalne vitamins? Ili i to bolje ne?

----------


## Ženica75

Pijem to jer sam u deficitu sve je to provjereno iz krvi kod moje endokrinologice...za zdravu trudnocu moras imat dobru zalihu B12, D3, folne..sve sam ja to vadila...a hashi bokesnici su u glavnom u deficitu s time...ja to prestajem kad pocmem s protokolom...

----------


## Ženica75

Ima li koja cura s 42.g. na dalje da mi da preporuku za ginića u Zagrebu..
Moze u inbox pod hitno ju trebam promijenit!!!

----------


## Carrot

trebamo li piti folnu prije postupka?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

> trebamo li piti folnu prije postupka?
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


to svakako. Inace mozes koji mjesec prije poceti s folnom.

----------


## sljokicaa

Rominka a tijekom postupka dok se pije 10mg folne i prednison da li piti uz to ponatal vitamine?

----------


## Rominka

Mislim da ti je folna dovoljna.

----------


## Gita 10

Pozdrav cure. Ja ne uzimam ništa od "popratnih" stvari. Prilikom otkrića terapije ginekolog je u nalaz napisao folna kiselina u slučaju postupka. Ali od toga je ptošlo puno vremena i ja sam zaboravila na to. Sada doktorica u klinici PFC nije spominjala folnu. Kako da znam da trebam i to uuimati? Osijećam se kao totalni neznalica. Jel vi imate neki poseban način ishrane za vrijeme terapije i tokom? Mislim ni doktorica ni moj ginek.mi to nisu spomenuli. Volila bi ubaciti i to ako nije kasno i ako ce pomoci. Evo podsjetnik, ja 32 sve ok, MM azoo. Od terapije Gonal, Orgalutran, i za stop Ovitrelle ili Pregnil.

----------


## sljokicaa

Mislim da ce ti nakon punkcije ili transfera sigurno reci za folnu, ali ne skodi ni prije poceti.

----------


## Tigerlilly

Evo drage moje da se i ja ubacim. Danas mi je prvi dan i sutra krecem sa terapijom tako da ce vjerojatno sljedeci vikend biti u Pragu pa se nadam da cu vidjeti neke od vas. Ovo za prednison prvi put cujem i bas cu pitati doktoricu je li to preporucuju s obzirom na 4 do sada neuspjesna postupka. Sva 4 postupka imala po 2 vracena embrija ali nisu se primili tako da bi mozda ovo moglo i pomoci. je li netkom od vas pomogao ovaj prednison?

Puno srece svima, nadam se da je ovo ipak nasa godina!

----------


## Carrot

> Evo drage moje da se i ja ubacim. Danas mi je prvi dan i sutra krecem sa terapijom tako da ce vjerojatno sljedeci vikend biti u Pragu pa se nadam da cu vidjeti neke od vas. Ovo za prednison prvi put cujem i bas cu pitati doktoricu je li to preporucuju s obzirom na 4 do sada neuspjesna postupka. Sva 4 postupka imala po 2 vracena embrija ali nisu se primili tako da bi mozda ovo moglo i pomoci. je li netkom od vas pomogao ovaj prednison?
> 
> Puno srece svima, nadam se da je ovo ipak nasa godina!


Sretno Tigerlilly...
4 postuka u Pragu ili?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Tigerlilly, jesu sva 4 u Ceskoj odradjena? Po tome sto pises rekla bih da ne, jer Cesi odavna u protokolu imaju prednison. A opet, kazes da vec za vikend si u Pragu...to znaci da ga ni sad u protokolu nemas..u svako slucaju sretno!

Povedite cure jos jedan zimski vlakic  :Smile: 

Mi smo napokon skovali plan. Ovoga puta me traze da napravim histeroskopiju. (Bljak, fuj...nije mi bas, ali no..i to cemo obaviti). To znaci da krajem veljace radim histeroskopiju, i sa slijedecim ciklusom u ozujku pocinje priprema. U medjuvremenu imam spisak toga za odraditi, izmedju ostalog HLA tipizaciju, pa briseve (standardno) i jos neke stvari s kojima se do sad nisam susrela. Da odmah kazem, to me nisu trazili Cesi vec je to savjet reumatologice. Naime, ljetos mi je dijagnosticiran reumatoidni artritis, da bih neki dan bila kod reumatologice i ona vjeruje da je tu nesto drugo posrijedi sto je u direktnoj vezi sa stimulacijom. Stoga me poslala na dodatne pretrage i smatra da ce time puno toga biti rijeseno. I tako sam ja sad skupila hrpicu uputnica i krecem put hrvatskih bolnica.

----------


## Antonija Mia

pijem estrofem s nadom da nebu opet tanak endo...jer zadnji put sam i flastere dobila, jos ktome  ga :utezi:  sa ciklom...u petak uzv i od jucer mi je herpes skocio...sutra malo do M.Bistrici da nam dragi bog uslisi nase zelje i molitve ,ovaj put me optimizam drzi full i nadam se da bude tako do kraja...puno srece svima i da nam 2018 bude plodna :grouphug:

----------


## sljokicaa

Pozdrav, evo da se i tu javim. Danas transfer uspješno prošao, imamo 1 super 8-stanični embrio. Ostala su nam još 2 6-stanična i ako sam ja njih shvatila dobro zamrznuti će ih i onda nakon odmrzavanja još gledati 1 dan da vide kako se razvijaju.

----------


## kaji

> Pozdrav, evo da se i tu javim. Danas transfer uspješno prošao, imamo 1 super 8-stanični embrio. Ostala su nam još 2 6-stanična i ako sam ja njih shvatila dobro zamrznuti će ih i onda nakon odmrzavanja još gledati 1 dan da vide kako se razvijaju.


Sretno draga ❤️

----------


## Tigerlilly

Ovo mi je prvi postupak u Pragu. 2 neuspjesna u Splitu I 2 u Zagrebu. Pitat cu Kseniju za ovu terapiju - je li se moze piti nakon pocetka terapije.

----------


## Rominka

Tigerlilly, ako se ne varam i ako me pamcenje dobro sluzi,u prvom postupku u pragu po protokolu mi je prednison uveden kad i stoperica, dok su mi u svim kasnijim uvodili odmah od pocetka. Ne kosta te nista pitati.

----------


## Carrot

Cure ja sam u nekom uranjenom PMSu..valjda zbog iscekivanja...nervoza na najjace...bijes [emoji85][emoji85] 
ajme kako je tek na lijekovima onda [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]  grizem [emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sljokicaa

Carrot mislim da je to sve normalno  :Smile: .

----------


## Carrot

> Carrot mislim da je to sve normalno .


pf hvala ti...izludjuje me to stanje...
Kakva cu tek biti pod terapijom [emoji85]
Zabrinuta, preplasena...
a frce me u trbuhu kao da cu svako tren dobiti a to bi bilo cca 7 dana ranije...nije mi bas po planu...

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ženica75

Jel mi moze netko odgovorit bila bih zahvalna...trebam ginekologa koji ne radi probleme oko lijekova i nalaza...ova moja je uzas pliz u inbox zagreb je pitanju...

----------


## kaji

> Jel mi moze netko odgovorit bila bih zahvalna...trebam ginekologa koji ne radi probleme oko lijekova i nalaza...ova moja je uzas pliz u inbox zagreb je pitanju...


Zenice draga pitaj na odbrojavanju ili poslije transfera, tamo vise cura cita. Ja bih pomogla ali nisam u HR. Sretno ❤️

----------


## Tigerlilly

Rominka, provjerila sam sa Ksenijom i kaze da cu to dobiti kad odradimo punkciju. I kaze da je u Hrvatskoj zamjena za prednison - Decortin tako da cu to traziti od svog doktora prije polaska u Prag. Je li netko imao dobro iskustvo sa tim Decortinom? I je li mislite da se isplati platiti i za biopsiju endomertija prije transfera? Zvala sam Cito u Splitu i ne zele mi to odraditi jer nisam njihova pacijentica a nemam drugih opcija pa sto kazete?

----------


## Libra

> Rominka, provjerila sam sa Ksenijom i kaze da cu to dobiti kad odradimo punkciju. I kaze da je u Hrvatskoj zamjena za prednison - Decortin tako da cu to traziti od svog doktora prije polaska u Prag. Je li netko imao dobro iskustvo sa tim Decortinom? I je li mislite da se isplati platiti i za biopsiju endomertija prije transfera? Zvala sam Cito u Splitu i ne zele mi to odraditi jer nisam njihova pacijentica a nemam drugih opcija pa sto kazete?


Ne znam u kojem gradu zivis al nazovi ivf polikliniku ili betaplus polikliniku u zg i reci sto ti treba.
To se tocnije zove shratching endometrija.
Jedna od ovih klinika ce ti to sigurno napraviti jer znam da rade bez obzira bila ti njihov pacijent ili ne.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Jel mi moze netko odgovorit bila bih zahvalna...trebam ginekologa koji ne radi probleme oko lijekova i nalaza...ova moja je uzas pliz u inbox zagreb je pitanju...


poslala sam ti PP

----------


## Tigerlilly

Libra, ja sam u Dubrovniku tako da mi je Zagreb dosta daleko i kontaktirala sam Betaplus i rekli su mi da moram imati potvrdu od svog lijecnika zasto bi se taj postupak radio i ne rade subotom jer mi je to bio jedini dan kad bi mogla otici. je li itko od vas to radio u Pragu?

----------


## kaji

Evo da se javim, transfer je dobro prosao. Vratili su mi dvije blastice a dvije su zaledili. Sad dolazi ono najgore a to je cekanje grrrrrr sretno nam svima ❤️

----------


## Rominka

Zar ne mozes obaviti scratching ambulantno, na uputnicu? Ja sam obavila u Pu, i prvi put imala biokemijsku. Mozda j eto taj postotak uspjesnosti. Ako imas priliku napraviti, zasto ne. Decortin i Prednison su ista stvar. Ja uzimam decortinkad ostanem bez prednisona i isto ide na recept.

----------


## Gita 10

Hvala draga. Poslala sam mail za svaki slučaj gđi. Kseniji Medved u PFC i dobila sam odgovor da oni nakon punkcije daju folnu kiselini Acidium Folacium 10 mg, ali da ju mogu uzimati i prije punkcije. Danas sam na recept uzela Folnu kiselinu 5 mg (ima samo ta) i uzimam 1 tabletu dnevno. Tj.prvu sam danas popila.

----------


## Gita 10

Šljokica u poruci prije tebi zahvaljujem. Mob me zeza pa ne mogu direktno odg.na poruku. 
Draga Carrot dijelimo osjećaje, ali evo ovdje toliko hrabrih primjera, i na kraju zaključak:iz živciranja ionako neće proizići ništa dobro pa se nastoj opustiti zasvoj dobro. Svima ostalima neka je sa srećom.

----------


## Ženica75

> Libra, ja sam u Dubrovniku tako da mi je Zagreb dosta daleko i kontaktirala sam Betaplus i rekli su mi da moram imati potvrdu od svog lijecnika zasto bi se taj postupak radio i ne rade subotom jer mi je to bio jedini dan kad bi mogla otici. je li itko od vas to radio u Pragu?


Tigerlilly ja ti za tjedan dana idem na histeroskopiju- scratching endometrija u ivf polikliniku kod dr. M. koji je vrhunski strucnjak bas za hist. Cijena 2.500 kn on me vodi i priprema za Prag...tako sa slobodno mozes tamo...

----------


## Tigerlilly

Hvala na preporuci Ženica - ali ja u subotu idem za Prag tako da ne stignem to obaviti ovdje.

----------


## Libra

*ženica75* imas pp.

----------


## sos15

Kaji sretno draga.
Od srca držim fige da se uskoro javiš sa pozitvnom betom.

----------


## kaji

> Kaji sretno draga.
> Od srca držim fige da se uskoro javiš sa pozitvnom betom.


Hvala ti draga ❤️ Kako si ti? Jeli pupa malo narasla?  :Love:

----------


## Suvlasnica

Pozdrav cure,

nova sam na forumu i još jedna koja se bori sa neplodnosti. Imam 32 god i sa mnom je sve ok, suprugu dijagnosticirana azoo. Napravljena je biopsija, ali nažalost ništa nije donijelo pozitivan rezultat. Intenzivno razmišljam o donaciji i Pragu pa je svaki prijedlog dobrodošao. U glavi je tisuću pitanju. Za početak bi trebala otići kod svog ginekologa i od njega tražiti preporuku, ponoviti nalaze, obzirom da su stariji od 6 mjeseci. Da li sam na dobrom putu?
Hvala puno unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## kaji

> Pozdrav cure,
> 
> nova sam na forumu i još jedna koja se bori sa neplodnosti. Imam 32 god i sa mnom je sve ok, suprugu dijagnosticirana azoo. Napravljena je biopsija, ali nažalost ništa nije donijelo pozitivan rezultat. Intenzivno razmišljam o donaciji i Pragu pa je svaki prijedlog dobrodošao. U glavi je tisuću pitanju. Za početak bi trebala otići kod svog ginekologa i od njega tražiti preporuku, ponoviti nalaze, obzirom da su stariji od 6 mjeseci. Da li sam na dobrom putu?
> Hvala puno unaprijed


Dobro nam dosla suvlasnica. Za azzo ti nemogu puno pomoci, ali javit ce  se sigurno cure koje su bolje upucene. Ovdje najvise  cura ide u PFC ili Pronatal klinike. Zelim ti puno srece

----------


## Rominka

> Tigerlilly ja ti za tjedan dana idem na histeroskopiju- scratching endometrija u ivf polikliniku kod dr. M. koji je vrhunski strucnjak bas za hist. Cijena 2.500 kn on me vodi i priprema za Prag...tako sa slobodno mozes tamo...


Zenice, ides na histeroskopiju ili scratching endometrija? Zar se histeroskpija ne radi odmah dan ili dva nakon sto menstruacija zavrsi, a scratching endometrija tek 5ti dan nakon ovulacije kako bi se pripremio endometrij i to u ciklusu pred transfer, a histero u ciklusu prije? Zbunjuje me ovo sto si napisala jer meni sad predstoji histero i zbog nje sam propustila jedan ciklus, i moram cekati jos jedan nakon za pripremu.

----------


## bibs

Hej, drage moje

Imam osjecaj da mogu pocet s drage

----------


## Libra

> Zenice, ides na histeroskopiju ili scratching endometrija? Zar se histeroskpija ne radi odmah dan ili dva nakon sto menstruacija zavrsi, a scratching endometrija tek 5ti dan nakon ovulacije kako bi se pripremio endometrij i to u ciklusu pred transfer, a histero u ciklusu prije? Zbunjuje me ovo sto si napisala jer meni sad predstoji histero i zbog nje sam propustila jedan ciklus, i moram cekati jos jedan nakon za pripremu.


Rominka histeroskopija se moze raditi u prvom dijelu ciklus tako kao sto ces ti, dan, dva iza menge ili ovako pred kraj ciklusa tj.20-22 dc. Ne razumijem bas zbog cega si morala propustiti jedan ciklus zbog histeroskopije. Moze samo zbog toga biti jer ti ides u bolnicu na uputnicu to raditi a ovo je privatno i manje invazivno jer je histeroskop puno panji vec u bolnici, radi se znaci ambulanto jer nakon dva sata ides doma.

Scratching je bas najbolje raditi ovako oko 21 dc iz tog (4-5 dana prije m) razloga sto je to ozljeda endometrija pa mnogi smatraju da upravo to pospjesu implantaciju.

----------


## bibs

Evo me opet, nije otisla cijela poruka. Nisam toliko aktivna na forumu koliko po postupcima

----------


## Libra

Samo da dodam da bude jasnije....znaci radit ce i histetoskopiju i scratching zajedno na 21 dc. 
Dan plus minus nije bitno.

----------


## Rominka

Sad sam imala dogovor bas za histero i kad mi je objasnjavala gin (mpo) rekla je da se to ne radi u ciklusu pred sam postupak vec obavezno u ciklusu prije. A isto mi je iz Ceske receno. Znaci, sa menstruacijom u veljaci radim histero, a sa menstruacijom u ozujku ide priprema za FET. I jos odbacili mogucnost, i jedni i drugi, da se u istom ciklusu obavi scratching. Joj, sto mrzim ovo nabadanje i ucenje uvijek o necem novom. Svaki novi postupak donese neku novu dijagnozu, zahvat, situaciju....pun mi je kufer toga. U svakom slucaju hvala na info.

----------


## Libra

Rominka ti si vec kod njih radila scratching jel tako? Mislim kod te dr.? Gledaj ako su tako rekli i jedni i drugi i oni te prate i ti si u dogovoru s njima onda nema druge vec napraviti tako kako zahtjevaju.
Probaj se ne zamarati puno...koliko mozes, znam da je tesko.
Znam da u ivf poliklinici rade ovako histero kako sam ti vec napisala a jedino moze biti da sumnjaju na polipe ili nesto sto se treba otkloniti pa mozda zbog toga radis u ciklusu prije. Jesu ti spominjali sto?

----------


## Antonija Mia

jedno pitanje dali je koja od vas kupila preko klinike u apoteci za postupak u ceskoj, heparin/clexan...dali je tamo jeftinije,hvala :Confused:

----------


## Rominka

> jedno pitanje dali je koja od vas kupila preko klinike u apoteci za postupak u ceskoj, heparin/clexan...dali je tamo jeftinije,hvala


ja sam kupila zadnji put jednu kutiju i ispalo mi je jeftinije kod njih. Platila sam 31€, a kod nas kutiju clexana 4000iu 289 kn s popustom.

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka ti si vec kod njih radila scratching jel tako? Mislim kod te dr.? Gledaj ako su tako rekli i jedni i drugi i oni te prate i ti si u dogovoru s njima onda nema druge vec napraviti tako kako zahtjevaju.
> Probaj se ne zamarati puno...koliko mozes, znam da je tesko.
> Znam da u ivf poliklinici rade ovako histero kako sam ti vec napisala a jedino moze biti da sumnjaju na polipe ili nesto sto se treba otkloniti pa mozda zbog toga radis u ciklusu prije. Jesu ti spominjali sto?


ne sumnjaju na nista, ali bi dr volio da pogledamo situaciju. Necu se opeterecivati. Idemo i bok. Sta se mora nije tesko....

----------


## Antonija Mia

> ja sam kupila zadnji put jednu kutiju i ispalo mi je jeftinije kod njih. Platila sam 31€, a kod nas kutiju clexana 4000iu 289 kn s popustom.


hvala :Smile:  a koliko ih ima u kutiji??

----------


## bibs

Treca sreca, nadam se da sad ide cijela poruka ������ nisam nesto aktivna do sad bila, pa da se ukratko predstavim. Mi, pcos + azoo, u prici od 2013. My life in numbers - 2X lijepa nasa I sada Prag. 3 stimulacije, 6 transfera. sad bili po smrzlice, protice nekako 10. dnt. ������ U ciklusu prije postupka sam bila na histero+scratching na 12 dc. Da I to probamo jer do sad bete nije bilo. Uglavnom, puno srece svima ������

----------


## Rominka

> hvala a koliko ih ima u kutiji??


10 komada. ne znam moras li bas clexane koristiti. Fraxiparin je jefitniji, ali i i manja doza. On je 13 kn/kom i isto ih dodje 10 u kutiji.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> 10 komada. ne znam moras li bas clexane koristiti. Fraxiparin je jefitniji, ali i i manja doza. On je 13 kn/kom i isto ih dodje 10 u kutiji.


hvala...a da moram jer u slucaju poz bete dobivam clexan prek Petrove :Smile:  pa nebi sad nekej kemijala ....da pitala sam tu i 33kn je kom! moram racunati da ih barem 20 kupim ako ne i vise jer iako mi uspije pitanje u kojem vremenu mi budu odobrili lijek u bolnici :Unsure:

----------


## Antonija Mia

evo uzv obavljen endo 6,2  :Sad:  javljeno u PFC i receno da si moram po 2 flastera od 50mg stavljati svaki 2 dan...u poned  ponavljam uzv,identican scenarij je bil zadnji put...

----------


## kaji

> evo uzv obavljen endo 6,2  javljeno u PFC i receno da si moram po 2 flastera od 50mg stavljati svaki 2 dan...u poned  ponavljam uzv,identican scenarij je bil zadnji put...


Drzim fige da se ubuci endo. Flasteri ce sigurno pomoci a kazu da je cikla dobra. Ima i sok u dm dobar. Sretno draga ❤️

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Drzim fige da se ubuci endo. Flasteri ce sigurno pomoci a kazu da je cikla dobra. Ima i sok u dm dobar. Sretno draga ❤️


opet problema....nema vise flastera!!! uklonjeni s hzzo-a....idem ujutro na dolcu da ih narucim i tek u petak buju dobili....sva  sreca imala sam jos 6 kom od proslo postupka pa budem do utorka imala...zasto glatko kad moze i komplicirano :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ženica75

Rominka meni je rekao 21.dc koji prethodi transferu..bude pogledao sve i zagrebao par puta..onda cekam mengu i s tom mengom krece protokol...

----------


## Ženica75

Rominja ciklus pred pistupak znaci da pevo napravis histeroskopiju 21.dc. to je jedan ciklus...drugi pocinje nskon toga kad dobis mengu to je drugi ciklus  pa pijes lijekove i tek 16 -24 dana ides na transfer...to nisu isti ciklusi...ja sam to tako skluzila..

----------


## Rominka

> Rominja ciklus pred pistupak znaci da pevo napravis histeroskopiju 21.dc. to je jedan ciklus...drugi pocinje nskon toga kad dobis mengu to je drugi ciklus  pa pijes lijekove i tek 16 -24 dana ides na transfer...to nisu isti ciklusi...ja sam to tako skluzila..


da, histero radim ciklus pred pripremu, ali 5-7 dan jer su mi rekli da se mora raditi kad je sluznica cista kako bi se sve vidjelo. A scratching su mi radili 5ti nakon ovulacije jer je poanta da se endometrij zagrebe kako bi se potakao na obnavljanje. U svakom slucaju idemo i to pozitivno i optimisticno (i svjesno kolike su nam sanse).

----------


## Antonija Mia

evo flasteri naruceni  :Smile:  2 kutije od 18kom 507kn...a ovi estradot bez recepta su bili kutija 75kn,uzas :Sad:

----------


## Antonija Mia

danas ponovljen uzv 7,2 poslala mail u PFC prije 15h ali nema odg :Cekam:  ocito nista do sutra..

----------


## Antonija Mia

dan svima,od jucer 14h pisem mailove u PFC i nema odg,trebala sam uzv javiti i nista....jutros opet saljem i evo 11h i dalje nista...jbt pa kaj se tamo dogada??? :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  ljuta sam ko puska

----------


## bibs

Hej, nazovi koordinatoricu, znaju im bit guzve. Ja sam zvala kad nije bilo pisma

----------


## sljokicaa

> dan svima,od jucer 14h pisem mailove u PFC i nema odg,trebala sam uzv javiti i nista....jutros opet saljem i evo 11h i dalje nista...jbt pa kaj se tamo dogada??? ljuta sam ko puska


Tko ti je koordinator, jesi je probala zvati na mobitel ili poslati sms? Ujutro im zna biti guzva, ali jave se kad vide. A za hitne slucajeve su mi rekli da se moze na recepciju zvati tako da ti je to mozda najbolje.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Tko ti je koordinator, jesi je probala zvati na mobitel ili poslati sms? Ujutro im zna biti guzva, ali jave se kad vide. A za hitne slucajeve su mi rekli da se moze na recepciju zvati tako da ti je to mozda najbolje.


jedan put sam zvala i rekla sam nikada vise...javila se bila samo da mi grubo veli da ide na transfer i da nema vremena..e onda  sam direktno dr  Lazarovski napisala kako je to sramotno dane trazim da me tetoše ali zelim odgovor na moje pitanje barem tokom dana a bila sam tamo 4 puta !!  moja koordinatorica nema neku guzvu niti je samnom na transferu niti me isprati kad sam gotova...zabije se u onu svoju kancelariji i neviri nosom vani...ako im je guzva i nemaju dovoljno ljudi neka zaposle tko bu pisal mailove i bok...totalno neprofesionalno! ona od jucer od 14h da nema vremena onda neka si oko skopa...

----------


## kaji

> jedan put sam zvala i rekla sam nikada vise...javila se bila samo da mi grubo veli da ide na transfer i da nema vremena..e onda  sam direktno dr  Lazarovski napisala kako je to sramotno dane trazim da me tetoše ali zelim odgovor na moje pitanje barem tokom dana a bila sam tamo 4 puta !!  moja koordinatorica nema neku guzvu niti je samnom na transferu niti me isprati kad sam gotova...zabije se u onu svoju kancelariji i neviri nosom vani...ako im je guzva i nemaju dovoljno ljudi neka zaposle tko bu pisal mailove i bok...totalno neprofesionalno! ona od jucer od 14h da nema vremena onda neka si oko skopa...


A to je bas bezveze, prosli tjedan kad smo mi bili i srijedu i ponedeljak stvarno je cekaona bila puna ali to nije razlog da se pacijenticama koje su u pola postupka neodgovori na mail.  Ti moras znati sad terapiju i kako dalje, kad je transfer itd. Posalji jos jedan mail i onda ako ne bude odgovora zovi draga sta ces. Drzim fige i javi

----------


## sljokicaa

> jedan put sam zvala i rekla sam nikada vise...javila se bila samo da mi grubo veli da ide na transfer i da nema vremena..e onda  sam direktno dr  Lazarovski napisala kako je to sramotno dane trazim da me tetoše ali zelim odgovor na moje pitanje barem tokom dana a bila sam tamo 4 puta !!  moja koordinatorica nema neku guzvu niti je samnom na transferu niti me isprati kad sam gotova...zabije se u onu svoju kancelariji i neviri nosom vani...ako im je guzva i nemaju dovoljno ljudi neka zaposle tko bu pisal mailove i bok...totalno neprofesionalno! ona od jucer od 14h da nema vremena onda neka si oko skopa...


Da ali ako ne odgovaraju na pozive, mozes mislit kako onda citaju mailove. Probaj onda sms poslat, to ce prije vidjeti.

----------


## Antonija Mia

poslala sam sms...sad cekam!! valjda do 3 bu nekakav odg  dosao ako ne onda zbilja neznam vise kaj da delam...uspijeli su me rasplakati,kud si na iglama od toga svega i sad jos ovo(slag na torti)uhhh

----------


## sljokicaa

> poslala sam sms...sad cekam!! valjda do 3 bu nekakav odg  dosao ako ne onda zbilja neznam vise kaj da delam...uspijeli su me rasplakati,kud si na iglama od toga svega i sad jos ovo(slag na torti)uhhh


Joj bas mi je zao  :Sad:  nadam se da ce ti se javiti, ak ne budi uporna da im ne prode radno vrijeme.
 Ja sam imala zavrzlame sa svojom opcom doktoricom koja je bila na GO, a sestra mi nije htjela dati nalaze stare 3mj jel je tvrdila da ne vrijede i tu mi je moja koordinatorica pomogla i objasnila im da mi daju da je njima to ok, tako da sam joj zahvalna. 
Ali da uz sve te hormone kad tako naletis na zavrzlame ne mozes si pomoci i ne reagirati burno.

----------


## Antonija Mia

baš...javila se napokon i rekla da nije dobila niti jedan mail!! a ja pokusala sposla slati i dolaze i odlaze pa frendica svojega isto dolaze...evo samo je tamo problem ocito!! sutra da ponovim uzv ujutro i javim... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## sljokicaa

> baš...javila se napokon i rekla da nije dobila niti jedan mail!! a ja pokusala sposla slati i dolaze i odlaze pa frendica svojega isto dolaze...evo samo je tamo problem ocito!! sutra da ponovim uzv ujutro i javim...


Hm da sad si me podsjetila tako sam ja cekala neke papire par dana i nikad mi nije doslo iako je rekla da mi je poslala.
Ako imaju problema s mailom to bi stvarno morali pod hitno rijesiti, u danasnje vrijeme si ne smiju to dopustiti.

----------


## Carrot

Drustvo...danas sam dobila stvari onako laganini kao uvijek i to oko 13h...uzimam to vjerojatno kao 1dc...
Sutra startaaaam [emoji85][emoji86]
Uglavnom, gonali su mi po 450 i po 300 jedinica u penu. Onda se 3.dan bodem dvaput...ono sto je ostalo u penu i novi pen jel tako? Bodem se u istu stranu, a onda sljedeci dan u drugu stranu trbuha?
Joj drama mi je u glavi...

Gita10 u kojoj si fazi?

HZZO ne pokriva ako sam vec kupila lijekove jel tako?

Za vikend sam isplakala svoje..totalna neka depra pred sve ovo...jer ovo mi je prvi put bockanja i svega...nadam se da sam sad mirna...

Svima u postupku i u pripremama sretno od srca! 

Poslano sa mog SM-J320FN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sljokicaa

> Drustvo...danas sam dobila stvari onako laganini kao uvijek i to oko 13h...uzimam to vjerojatno kao 1dc...
> Sutra startaaaam [emoji85][emoji86]
> Uglavnom, gonali su mi po 450 i po 300 jedinica u penu. Onda se 3.dan bodem dvaput...ono sto je ostalo u penu i novi pen jel tako? Bodem se u istu stranu, a onda sljedeci dan u drugu stranu trbuha?
> Joj drama mi je u glavi...
> 
> Gita10 u kojoj si fazi?
> 
> HZZO ne pokriva ako sam vec kupila lijekove jel tako?
> 
> ...


Sretno Carrot!

Pen je super stvar za pikanje, ne brini. Koliko si jedinica daješ dnevno? Ako si trebaš dati više nego je ostalo u penu samo upiši broj koji si trebaš dati i stati će ti na broju koliko ti nedostaje i toliko si onda daš iz idućeg. Stranu možeš mijenjati svaki dan ali nije obavezno.

----------


## Carrot

> Sretno Carrot!
> 
> Pen je super stvar za pikanje, ne brini. Koliko si jedinica daješ dnevno? Ako si trebaš dati više nego je ostalo u penu samo upiši broj koji si trebaš dati i stati će ti na broju koliko ti nedostaje i toliko si onda daš iz idućeg. Stranu možeš mijenjati svaki dan ali nije obavezno.


Fajaaaa.... a sto je s tobom? Nisam uspjela uhvatiti ima li novosti?

"Sa stimulacijom pocinjete od 2 dana menstruacije. Gonal primate tako da od drugog dan ciklusa primite 250 jedinica, od 5 dan 150 jedinica i dalje po protokolou.
Od 6dana ciklusa cete poceti uz gonal uzimati i orgalutran 1 ampulu dnevno i 8.dan uradite UZ i nalaz posaljete meni na e-mail."

E jos jedno pitanje...
Koje doba dana najbolje za pikanje?
Kad krenem od 6. dana i sa Orgalutranon (kako god da se koriste te ampule, a nemam pojma), da li ih uzimam istovremeno ili kako? 

Thxic

Poslano sa mog SM-J320FN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sljokicaa

> Fajaaaa.... a sto je s tobom? Nisam uspjela uhvatiti ima li novosti?
> 
> "Sa stimulacijom pocinjete od 2 dana menstruacije. Gonal primate tako da od drugog dan ciklusa primite 250 jedinica, od 5 dan 150 jedinica i dalje po protokolou.
> Od 6dana ciklusa cete poceti uz gonal uzimati i orgalutran 1 ampulu dnevno i 8.dan uradite UZ i nalaz posaljete meni na e-mail."
> 
> E jos jedno pitanje...
> Koje doba dana najbolje za pikanje?
> Kad krenem od 6. dana i sa Orgalutranon (kako god da se koriste te ampule, a nemam pojma), da li ih uzimam istovremeno ili kako? 
> 
> ...


Ja sam u fazi isčekivanja, imala sam transfer jednog 8 staničnog embrija 3. dan nakon punkcije i po uputama trebam vaditi betu idući pon. Ostala su mi još dva 6 stanična koje su zamrznuli.

Nije bitno koje doba dana, nego samo da je svaki dan u isto doba, pa si odaberi kako je tebi najzgodnije. Ja sam se pikala predvečer tako da budem sigirna da sam doma u to vrijeme. Meni su kasnije uveli menopur i orgalutran i ja sam ih sve u isto vrijeme pikala pošto me nisu isto ništa posebno savjetovali za to. Orgalutran je već priređena inekcija, skineš poklopac i upikneš.

----------


## bibs

Bitno da je svaki dan u isto vrijeme. Nisam sigurna ima li usuglaseno misljenje koje doba dana je najbolje  :Smile:  ja sam gonale ujutro pikala. Orgalutran je gotova injekcija i pikala sam istovremeno s gonalom

----------


## Kadauna

drage cure (i dečki)

ako ima koja od vas da je u zadnje vrijeme išla u postupak s doniranim gametama u Češkoj na teret HZZOa, molila bih da mi se javi na PP, trebaju mi friške informacije kako to izgleda, cijeli proces..... hvala puno

----------


## Rominka

> drage cure (i dečki)
> 
> ako ima koja od vas da je u zadnje vrijeme išla u postupak s doniranim gametama u Češkoj na teret HZZOa, molila bih da mi se javi na PP, trebaju mi friške informacije kako to izgleda, cijeli proces..... hvala puno



Draga Kadauna, nekako mi se cini da u proteklih godinu-dvije sve manje nas je islo preko HZZO-a. Voljela bih kad bi se javili neki kojima je uspjelo izboriti se za svoja prava, posebno kad je muski faktor u pitanju. Jer mi se cini da je takvih nula ili jedva par, dva.

----------


## Lelica84

Imam 3 neuspjesna Feta u Petrovoj i odlucila sam se na jesen otici u PFC. Zanima me par stvari ako mi mozete pomoc.
1. Dali nalaze za hormone i sve ostale pretrage koje moram obavit za Prag mi moze dati moj socijalni ginekolog (ne MPO)
2. Tko moze mi obavljat folikulometriju socijalni obican ginekolog ili mora biti MPO?  I sto u slucaju da ginekolog ne radi vikendom a potrebna mi je folikulometrija?
3. Cijena IVF je 2900 u tu cijenu spada aspiracija+ transfer a zaleđivanje zasebno ili?
Hvala

----------


## Antonija Mia

dobro nam dosla lelica 84,ono kaj znam bum ti odg...1/ da,moj ginekolog socijalni mi je dao uputnice i moj dr opce prakse (samo moras donesti papir iz praga koje pretrage trebas uraditi) a to kad se dogovoris s PFC i kad ti posalju to sprintas i to prilozis(tak sam ja napravila) 2/ zato neznam ali kad moram im javiti debljinu endica uvjek mi napisu da ako pada vikendom  da slobodno ga napravim dan ranije ili kasnije da ne igra neku veliku ulogu(vidjet ces oni su ljudi od zanata u tom poslu) nikada jos nisam procitala da su pukli folikuli prije aspiracije ili nekej tak slicno...a 3/ u toj cijeni sigurno spada aspiracija a za krio neznam...i ljekovi ne spadaju u toj cijeni(ja idem na donaciju js tak da za ivf nisam 100% sigurna,ali imas na njihovoj stranici di mozes mailom kontaktirati i sve ti budu objasnili vezano za postupak,evo nadam se da nisam nekej zeznula i da sam ti pomogla kolko tolko...vjerovatno budu se javile zene koje znaju vise od mene... :Smile:

----------


## Gita 10

Carrot, samo polako i strpljivo. Molim te nemoj se nervirati, kada čitam tvoje poruke kao da sebe slušam. U mom tijelu osijećaj nakupljene, nagomilane težine a iščekivanje teško ko šleper. Čekam menstruaciju, trebala bi doći idući tjedan, sredinom tjedna. Danas ću naručiti lijekove -ponovno i otići u Poned.po njih. Bolje da ih imam spremne kod sebe u frižideru doma par dana prije. 
Carrot ako se dobro sjećam u mom mailu od K. Medved negdje stoji da je bolje primati prepodne (čitaj prijepodne) u približno isto vrijeme. 
Ja sam shvatila da 6.dan lijekove dajem u isto vrijeme, Gonal i Orgalutran. 
I da, ne možeš dobiti povrat novca od HZZO nakon što kupiš lijekove. 
Postupak za "sufinanciranje" umjetne oplodnje u inozemstvu u privatnoj klinici  za slučaj Azoo ide ovako: Treba popuniti tiskanicu zahtjeva za liječenje u inozemstvu  koju češ dobiti od Hzzo (mail: Ino@hzzo.hr). Tiskanicu treba potpisati specijalist za MPO, a uputnicu za njega dobiješ od svog ginekologa privatne prakse. Za pregled kod specijalista MPO se treba naručiti i mislim da to ide dosta brzo. Sa tiskanicom treba poslati sve zadnje nalaze  i kao najbitniji nalaz je onaj koji dokazuje da je donorstvo jedino što je preostalo (u mom slučaju to je nalaz MicroTese operacije). To se sve pošalje poštom na adresu HZZO U Zg. Odgovor se čekao oko 3 mj. Ukoliko se dobije potvrdan odgovor za sufinanciranje onda treba vidjeti kako ide dalje isplata sredstava. 
MM i ja smo zakasnili to poslati, a kada sam tražila svog ginekologa da mi da uputnicu za specijalista MPO, rekao je da ne može obzirom da sam već počela raditi nalaze koji mi trebaju za postupak. Reko pa samo da pošaljem sve što mi treba u HZZO obzirom da es odgovor čeka 3 mj i više, tako da ako ne daj Bože ne uspije prvi put da mogu što brže u drugi postupak i da znam hoćemo li dobiti pomoć i povrat nekih sredstava. On kaže ne ide to tako. A mislim nisam se ni trudila više, jer nakon cijele moje situacije sa ginekolozima nemam volje... Nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla.

----------


## Gita 10

Lelica 84, nisam čitala unatrag koji je tvoj slučaj. Moj je Azoo i iz svog iskustva iako još nisam bila u postupku mogu ti dati sljedeće informacije:
1. Nalaze hormona uputnicu dobiješ od svog ginekologa. Nalaz gotov za dan. Pazi da ti ginekolog točno objasni kako trebaš pravilno izvaditi hormone. 
    Papa-test i ultrazvuk sam isto kod svog ginekologa. Samo, dobro pazi za papa test kada će ti nalaz biti gotov. Ja savjetujem da papa test, ukoliko već nemaš nalaz ne stariji od 6 mj napraviš privatno (gotovo za cca 15 dana) jer mene je ovaj nalaz zeznuo za otići prošli mjesec u postupak.
Briseve također radiš kod svog ginekologa (nalaz gotov za cca 7 dana)
Krvna grupa, uputnicu dobiješ od doktora opće prakse (ne mogu se sjetiti koliko se čeka na nalaz)
Jetrene probe, EKG, krv kod doktora opće prakse, možda najbolje 15-tak dana prije postupka.
Sa nalazima krvi ide se kod interniste. Ja ću se naručiti privatno jer se preko Hzzo dugo čeka na red. 

2. Folikulometriju ti može obavljati tvoj ginekolog, ali možda je sigurno s MPO ginekologom. To je moje osobno mišljenje. 
   Neke privatne klinike rade folikulometriju i ultrazvuk vikendom-u tom slučaju treba platiti. Ja ću ultrazvuk nakon uzete terapije napraviti privatno kod MPO ginekologa.
3. Ne znam, možda će napisati netko tko zna.

----------


## Gita 10

Antonija Mia sretno draga. Ja imam pozitivno iskustvo sa odgovorima od Medvedove, ono odg mi najkasnije u roku 24 h ako nije vikend. Ali shvaćam kako je to kada je hitno i još si na terapiji kada se ne bi smjela živcirati.
Eh da toga me i jest najviše strah. Svega sam svjena u glavi, da se ne msijem živcirati i da od toga nikakve koristi ali moje tijelo me nekada ne sluša...

----------


## Carrot

Hi!

Jucer sam se bocnula 1.put i zamislite....pezivjelaaa [emoji87][emoji382]
Nista strasno, igla se ni ne osjeti...bila sam cak home alone [emoji4]
Nego probudila se sa jakom glavoboljom i mukom, bas lose skroz (ne znam je li to moja redovna migrena ili nuspojava) i nisam izdrzala da ne popijem Brufrn tj ibuprofen. Nadam se da smijem u kombinaciji s Gonalom?

Gita10 draga hvala ti [emoji11][emoji8][emoji9] na info i podrsci...

Razmisljam se pa mogu ja sad poslati zahtjev u HZZO za drugi put ako mi sad ne uspije hm....taman za 3.mj [emoji23][emoji23][emoji28][emoji28][emoji23][emoji28][emoji23]

Jos par pitanja:  nisam napravila jetrene probe, moze li se to u Petrovoj? Je li smeta sto mi je zapocela vec terapija? 
Koliko treba cekati nalaze krvi i jetrenih proba?
Thx!

Poslano sa mog SM-J320FN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonija Mia sretno draga. Ja imam pozitivno iskustvo sa odgovorima od Medvedove, ono odg mi najkasnije u roku 24 h ako nije vikend. Ali shvaćam kako je to kada je hitno i još si na terapiji kada se ne bi smjela živcirati.
> Eh da toga me i jest najviše strah. Svega sam svjena u glavi, da se ne msijem živcirati i da od toga nikakve koristi ali moje tijelo me nekada ne sluša...


hm u par navrata je bilo i duze uz isprike jer ima obiteljske probleme...ja radim slican posao kao i ona i to za stranom firmom (mailom.chatom i tel komunikaciju) takoder sam znala imati obiteljske probleme,ali moj klijent nije upoznat smojim problemima niti ga je briga(jer odg u najkracem roku)ako je problem onda se nade zamjena...tu mi se ne dopada!! zasto bi ja morala zvati kad mogu mailom...cak sam imala priliku s nekoliko zena s foruma biti u kontaktu i koje su mi rekla da ih koordinatorica znala tel zvat...moja me nikad nije zvala ali ja jesam u nekoliko navrata...u PFC sam se odlucila upravo radi toga nejavljana na mailovima...poslala sam dr Mardesicu i dr Lazaroski mail...nikada mi se taj dr Mardesic nije javio na moj upit!! i tu je PFC prevagnuo...ne zato kaj je bolja klinika jer su obe na dobrom glasu...

----------


## Carrot

Evo odgovora od k.Medved za moja pitanja:

Ibuprofen mozete slobodno popiti.

Pitala sam jenli problem sto Gonal primam u 18.30, a odgovor je : "sada nastavite i dalje primati u to vrijeme terapiju,
ali kada ce biti stop inekcija, mora se primiti posljednja terapija sto ranije, najbolje prije podne,
to cu Vam jos svakako napisati kada cemo znati kada ce biti stop inekcija."


Poslano sa mog SM-J320FN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerlilly

Evo cure, da se I ja javim. Jucer bio transfer nakon 2 Dana I to jedan petostanicni. Kazu da ima nekih fragmentacija. Eto ne znam ni sama sto da mislim. Kazu da je bolje da je u prirodnom okruzenju nego da su Jos ostavili. Ima li tko slicno iskustvo?

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Evo cure, da se I ja javim. Jucer bio transfer nakon 2 Dana I to jedan petostanicni. Kazu da ima nekih fragmentacija. Eto ne znam ni sama sto da mislim. Kazu da je bolje da je u prirodnom okruzenju nego da su Jos ostavili. Ima li tko slicno iskustvo?


slabo se kuzim u te fragmentacije i stanice ai nezelim si prevec glavicu opteretiti jer ionak je preopterecena :Smile:  ali ono sto zelim je da mrva ostaje kod mame na toplom narednih 9 mj jer mu je tamo najbolje :Heart: sretno

----------


## Gita 10

Antonia Mia, imaš pravo za sve što si napisala. Ovo su jako osjetljive stvari , i pravovremena informacija određuje puno toga. Žao mi je što si imala takvo iskustvo i nadam se da se više neće ponoviti i da će sada sve proći u redu. Ja sam se također odlučila za PFC zato jer su mi u pristojno vrijeme odgovorili na mail. A za ovu drugi kliniku, Pronatal jedan mail sa konkretnim pitanjima sam poslala prije 3 mj i još uvijek nisam dobila odgovor. Meni je uvijek na pameti ono koliko mi to plaćamo, i naravno da te nanervira ako u ključnim trenutcima na postavljena pitanja ne dobiješ odgovor.

----------


## Gita 10

Carrot ne znam jel se može raditi jetrene probe i sve to dok si na terapiji. Da. to sada i mene zanima.

----------


## Gita 10

Carrot ako uspiješ dobiti uputnicu za specijalista MPO svakako bi bilo super odmah sada poslati da ne gubiš vrijeme. Ali, imaj na umu da ti treba nalaz s biopsije. TJ. dobro se raspitaj, ja sam to sve već prije 3-4 mjeseca istraživala i neke stvari sam i zaboravila. Ne bi htjela dati pogrešnu informaciju.

----------


## Carrot

> Carrot ako uspiješ dobiti uputnicu za specijalista MPO svakako bi bilo super odmah sada poslati da ne gubiš vrijeme. Ali, imaj na umu da ti treba nalaz s biopsije. TJ. dobro se raspitaj, ja sam to sve već prije 3-4 mjeseca istraživala i neke stvari sam i zaboravila. Ne bi htjela dati pogrešnu informaciju.


Ma imam biopsiju i na cemu stoji da se ne preporuca s dobivenim materijalom na IVF...vrlo jasno..samo ja sam bila uporna i nisam htjela prihvatiti sudbinu do zadnje potrosene staklenke materijala...iii...nistaaa...sad idemo ovo...
Ali mogla bih pitati mpo odmah za uputnicu pa paralelno poslati zahtjev...samo me zanima gdje se to onda sve vidi i u kakvim evidencijama obzirom da se radi o nasoj tajni...pa danas sutra da netko ne dodje do tih podataka..kuzite?

____________________________
MM 35 Azoo
ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Ženica75

Cure moram si dat injekciju 1dc decapeptul e sad meni jedva primjetan trag smeckasti kad se obrisem i flekica od jutra do sad...kad da racunam 1dc...ginic mi se ne javlja ni pfc?! 2. U koliko sati si vi dajte inj. Uvijek u isti vrijeme? Fet je u pitanju...

----------


## kaji

> Cure moram si dat injekciju 1dc decapeptul e sad meni jedva primjetan trag smeckasti kad se obrisem i flekica od jutra do sad...kad da racunam 1dc...ginic mi se ne javlja ni pfc?! 2. U koliko sati si vi dajte inj. Uvijek u isti vrijeme? Fet je u pitanju...


Zenice tek kad krene crveno racunas kao prvi dan, ako dodje do 16 sati to je onda 1dc ako poslije onda od sutra racunas 1dc. Sretno draga

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonia Mia, imaš pravo za sve što si napisala. Ovo su jako osjetljive stvari , i pravovremena informacija određuje puno toga. Žao mi je što si imala takvo iskustvo i nadam se da se više neće ponoviti i da će sada sve proći u redu. Ja sam se također odlučila za PFC zato jer su mi u pristojno vrijeme odgovorili na mail. A za ovu drugi kliniku, Pronatal jedan mail sa konkretnim pitanjima sam poslala prije 3 mj i još uvijek nisam dobila odgovor. Meni je uvijek na pameti ono koliko mi to plaćamo, i naravno da te nanervira ako u ključnim trenutcima na postavljena pitanja ne dobiješ odgovor.


zaninljivo sa klinikom Pronatal, nas 2 nismo prve kojima nisu nikada odg...kaj  toliko posla imaju da na takav nacin odbijaju pacijentice ili ? inace imam jednu smjesnu anegdotu vezanu za gore navedenu kliniku...ali nije za ovu temu iako je vezano za prague :Grin:  :Grin: ...moj mpo-vac u zg mi je preporucio dr Mardesica kao naj naj kako se nisu javljaji na forumu sam pronasla da nije jedini, za dr Lazarovsku imam samo rijeci pohvale,staložena i smirena ...i nisam požalila niti tren  :Smile:

----------


## Gita 10

Antonia Mia, ja sam zato odmah startno odabrala PFC jer je sve išlo brže. Premda ovdje ima puno pohvala za Pronatal, ali eto to je valjda ono kako te osječaji i instikti vode.

----------


## Gita 10

Cure molim vas pomoć. Ispod svakog maila primljenog od PFC stoji istaknuta napomena: "Ponesite i kopije svih nalaza sa sobom, kao i osiguranje u slučaju mogućih komplikacija nakon punkcije."
Pitala sam K. Medved što znači ovo osiguranje a ovo niže je bio njen odgovor:
"U slucaju da bi nedaj Boze doslo do krvarenja nakon punkcije i da morate u bolnicu,
provjerite da li Vam osiguranje plati boravak u bolnici ako sami idete na neki postupak kao sto je IVF.
Boravak u bolnici moze kostati i 2tisuce eura. To je uglavnom za pacijente izvan EU."

Ja imam redovno dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje. I izvadila sam onu EU zdravstvenu iskaznicu. 
Gdje da provjerim jel mi osiguranje plaća boravak u bolnici? Jel netko ima iskustva s ovim i je li provjeravao? Pretpostavljam da trebam zvati HZZO. 
No, ako bilo tko zna nešto o ovom molim Vsa pomoć.

----------


## Carrot

> Cure molim vas pomoć. Ispod svakog maila primljenog od PFC stoji istaknuta napomena: "Ponesite i kopije svih nalaza sa sobom, kao i osiguranje u slučaju mogućih komplikacija nakon punkcije."
> Pitala sam K. Medved što znači ovo osiguranje a ovo niže je bio njen odgovor:
> "U slucaju da bi nedaj Boze doslo do krvarenja nakon punkcije i da morate u bolnicu,
> provjerite da li Vam osiguranje plati boravak u bolnici ako sami idete na neki postupak kao sto je IVF.
> Boravak u bolnici moze kostati i 2tisuce eura. To je uglavnom za pacijente izvan EU."
> 
> Ja imam redovno dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje. I izvadila sam onu EU zdravstvenu iskaznicu. 
> Gdje da provjerim jel mi osiguranje plaća boravak u bolnici? Jel netko ima iskustva s ovim i je li provjeravao? Pretpostavljam da trebam zvati HZZO. 
> No, ako bilo tko zna nešto o ovom molim Vsa pomoć.


U svakom slucaju bolje napraviti putno zdravstveno osiguranje...to je zbilja jeftino i mozete online..npr na stranicama Uniqe i dodje polica na mail...samo treba provjeriti u uvjetim da li osiguravaju samo lijecrnje uslijed nezgode ili u slucaju komplikacija....


____________________________
MM 35 Azoo
ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Gita 10

Carrot hvala puno! Jesi li ti to radila?

----------


## Gita 10

Cure jeste li vi radile kakvo dodatno osiguranje u slučaju mogućih komplikacija nakon punkcije? 
Molim Vas gdje se to i kako napravi? 
Imam Croatia zdravstveno osiguranje (dopunsko), oni u Croatie kažu da mi pokriva troškove samo ako imaju ugovor s njima i da to trebam provjeriti sa klinikom. Mislim... Ovo za Uniqu što Carrot spominje, jel znate što o tom? Hvala.

----------


## Carrot

> Carrot hvala puno! Jesi li ti to radila?


Nisam jer ovo mi je prvi put u Pragu, ali sam radila nor kad idem na put, na skijanje i sl....vrlo jednotavno i online...ne smijem stavljati ovdje link vjerojatno radi reklame [emoji53] ali bila je rijec o Uniqa osig...vjerojatno i drugi to imaju...

____________________________
MM 35 Azoo
ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Carrot

Evo ljudi moji, danas 4.dc i mene uhvatila neka prehlada...pfff
Samo da znate ukoliko se to dogodi nekome, mozete normalno korisititi sve lijekove. Samo par dana prije punkcije ne bi smjeli Aspirin jer razrjedjuje krv (zbog punkcije)...

I sad mi treba jos jedan savjet vaš...
Prva mi je stimulacija i dr mi je rekla da dodjem u Zg 6.dan na uzv da vidimo kako to ide...sto spada u nedjelju pa ce me ipak netko drugi pogledati i uzv napraviti...
Ksenija iz PFC mi je rekla da trebam pak napraviti UZV 8.dan radi eventualnog nastavka terapije ili dolaska u Prag.
Obzirom da MM ne moze ici sa mnom u nedjelju tj u subotu u Zg nego tek npr u ponedjeljak...sto mislite da napravim UZV 7.dan tek?? U pknedjeljak? Ili da se ne igram i da odem 6.dan pa laganini???
Kakva su vasa iskustva sto se tice stimulacije i uzv i sl?

Thx

____________________________
MM 35 Azoo
ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Rominka

Carrot, dovoljno ti je 8 dan raditi uzv. Po tome ce se PFC ravnati. Ionako ces ga za dva dana ponavljati.
 A za aspirin, sve ovisi koju dijagnozu koja od nas nosi  :Smile: 

sto se tice osiguranja, mi do sad nismo nikad radili...e sad..svaki put razmisljam o tome, i na kraju ipak ne uzmemo. Ali EU zdravstvenu smo napravili.

----------


## bibs

Hej, u par stimulacija sto sam imala uvijek je prvi uzv bio 8.dan. pa ponavljanje uzv-a svaka dva dana

----------


## Carrot

Znaci ne trebam 6.dan....
A kad se okvirno ide u Prag, koji dan?


__________________________
MM 35 Azoo, ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Rominka

Carrot, sve ovisi o tvojoj reakciji i kako ti rastu folikuli. Mozda mozes ocekivati od 13 dc nadalje. Koliki ti je inace ciklus?

----------


## Carrot

> Carrot, sve ovisi o tvojoj reakciji i kako ti rastu folikuli. Mozda mozes ocekivati od 13 dc nadalje. Koliki ti je inace ciklus?


Hvala Rominka na odg...
A ne znam, obicno mi je bila ovulacija 12.dan pa cak i 17. bez stimulacije...inace ciklusi uredni,ali kratki npr 3 dana, sto se tice ovulacije i svega, sve ok ob...
Vjerojatno je htjela dr da dodjem da mi to laganini sve pratimo..ali ionako nje nema u nedjelju pa mi nije toliko bitno...
Super! Onda idem ipak u ned.u Zg i bit cu eto 7.dan na uzv za avaki slucaj [emoji4]

Sva sam u kopiranju nalaza, radim popis sto sve trebam i sva u panici da sto ne falim za Prag [emoji85] zamisli dodjem gore i fali 1 papir [emoji87][emoji85]

__________________________
MM 35 Azoo, ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Rominka

Ja bih ti savjetovala da si sve skeniras nekom aplikacijom na mob, pa ces tako imati sigurno sa sobom. Da ti nesto zatreba, uz tebe je i nije frka ako je ostalo doma. Bit ce to sve ok!

----------


## Carrot

> Ja bih ti savjetovala da si sve skeniras nekom aplikacijom na mob, pa ces tako imati sigurno sa sobom. Da ti nesto zatreba, uz tebe je i nije frka ako je ostalo doma. Bit ce to sve ok!


Divna si Rominka...vidis da sam na sve strane, a ti si tako strpljiva kao uvijek...malo je reci hvala!

__________________________
MM 35 Azoo, ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Rominka

Carrot sve za <3. I meni su druge zenskice pomagale, odgovarale, pa i nekoliko puta na ista pitanja. Zato i jesmo tu.

----------


## Carrot

Ekipa...
Kako se unose penovi i lijekovi u avion?
Ipak su to igle?
Thx



__________________________
MM 35 Azoo, ja 36 sve ok

----------


## bibs

Hej, nosila sam sve lijekove i injekcije u rucnoj prtljazi bez problema. Nisu ni gledali na kontroli.

----------


## Gita 10

Drage moje, vezano za osiguranje nas koji idemo privatno u kliniku na liječenje u Prag. Razgovarala sam sa službenicom Hzzo dobrih 15 minuta. Gospođa je bila divna, susretljiva i spremna pomoći. Zaključak: ukoliko smo se sami odlučili na planirano liječenje, i ne idemo preko Hzzo, u slučaju ne daj Bože nekih komplikacija, sami snosimo troškove liječenja. U tom slučaju ona predlaže pozvati se na Europsku zdravstvenu iskaznicu i sačuvati sve račune te se kasnije obratiti Hzzo i to ide u pravni postupak. Naravno, nitko ne garantira bilo kakvu isplatu naknadnog troška. Po njenim riječima, prije ne očekivati nego očekivati. A što se tiče EU zdravstvene iskaznice, kako sam čitala na netu ona pokriva samo izvanredne slučajeve ali u javnim ustanovama.  
Da bismo bili zdravstveno pokriveni trebamo dobiti famozno rješenje od Hzzo, što u konačnici znači i sufinanciranje troškova, jedino u tom slučaju ostvarujemo takvu vrstu zdravstvene zaštite u slučaju nekih komplikacija. Kao što smo već zključili, rješenje se treba dobiti (i to potvrdno) prije obavljanja postupka. 
Ne preostaje ništa nego ugovoriti putno zdravstveno osiguranje ali po onome koliko sam se informirala ono neće pokriti ovakav slučaj komplikacije. Barem meni nitko nije dao potvrdan odgovor na to. Ja ću ga svakako ugovoriti, cca 200 kn za 7 dana. 
Nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla onima koje ovo zanima. Ukoliko netko ima drukčijih saznanja neka napiše.

----------


## kaji

Cure moje evo da i ovdje javim jos jednu prasku betu, na 14 dnt moja beta je 530 
Zelim vam svima isto tako ubrzo ❤️

----------


## Kadauna

auuuuuuuuuuuuuuu čestitam kaji od srca na pozitivnoj beti i sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sljokicaa

I ja se pridruzujem dobrim vijestima iz Praga. Danas 16dnt  beta 2371  :Smile: 

Sretno svima u novim postupcima!

----------


## Rominka

Cure, rasturile ste <3 zelim vam predivne, easy going, trudnoce! Woohooooooo

----------


## Rominka

Antonija, je li sve proslo u redu? 

Ja sam danas imala dogovor za histeroskopiju. Dobila sam uputnice za predoperativnu pripremu i zapravo samo moramo sacekati slijedeci tj da krene i tad se moram javiti u bolnicu da odrede dan kad ce obaviti. Malo sam se iznenadila sa cu morati lezati noc tamo jer sam nekako stekla dojam da to ipak rade ambulatno. No, i to cemo obaviti. A nakon toga u slijedecem ciklusu slijedi priprema za FET.

----------


## kaji

> Antonija, je li sve proslo u redu? 
> 
> Ja sam danas imala dogovor za histeroskopiju. Dobila sam uputnice za predoperativnu pripremu i zapravo samo moramo sacekati slijedeci tj da krene i tad se moram javiti u bolnicu da odrede dan kad ce obaviti. Malo sam se iznenadila sa cu morati lezati noc tamo jer sam nekako stekla dojam da to ipak rade ambulatno. No, i to cemo obaviti. A nakon toga u slijedecem ciklusu slijedi priprema za FET.


I ja sam cula sa se negdje mora ostati preko noci. Meni su radili sa punom narkozom ali ambulantno. Morala sam kod njih lezati jos 2 sata i onda neko mora doci po tebe. Sve je bilo ok, nasli su samo mali polip od 9 mm i tada su ga odklonili. Ciklus iza sam isto isla na FET. Sretne pripreme draga i da sto prijes docekas pozitivnu betu

----------


## Tasha1981

> I ja sam cula sa se negdje mora ostati preko noci. Meni su radili sa punom narkozom ali ambulantno. Morala sam kod njih lezati jos 2 sata i onda neko mora doci po tebe. Sve je bilo ok, nasli su samo mali polip od 9 mm i tada su ga odklonili. Ciklus iza sam isto isla na FET. Sretne pripreme draga i da sto prijes docekas pozitivnu betu


Isprike na upadanju kao padobranac  :Smile: 
Kaji, 
u kojoj si bolnici bila?

Ja idem na Sveti duh 23.02.2018., ( petak ) pa se onda vraćam doma za vikend i 26.02.2018. ( ponedjeljak ) je planirana histeroskopija. 
Ne znam kako rade ali nekako se nadam da će me pustiti doma nakon nekoliko sati ali obzirom na moj dijabetes nekako sumnjam...
Nakon toga sam sljedeći ciklus u pripremi za FET u Pronatalu u Budejovicama. 
Nadam se da će biti više sreće...

----------


## kaji

> Isprike na upadanju kao padobranac 
> Kaji, 
> u kojoj si bolnici bila?
> 
> Ja idem na Sveti duh 23.02.2018., ( petak ) pa se onda vraćam doma za vikend i 26.02.2018. ( ponedjeljak ) je planirana histeroskopija. 
> Ne znam kako rade ali nekako se nadam da će me pustiti doma nakon nekoliko sati ali obzirom na moj dijabetes nekako sumnjam...
> Nakon toga sam sljedeći ciklus u pripremi za FET u Pronatalu u Budejovicama. 
> Nadam se da će biti više sreće...


Jutro tasha, ja sam u pragu u PFC a histeroskopiju sam radila prosle god u njemackoj jer tu zivim. Mozda da pitas cure koje su u postupcima na SD kako oni rade. Sretno

----------


## Rominka

> Isprike na upadanju kao padobranac 
> Kaji, 
> u kojoj si bolnici bila?
> 
> Ja idem na Sveti duh 23.02.2018., ( petak ) pa se onda vraćam doma za vikend i 26.02.2018. ( ponedjeljak ) je planirana histeroskopija. 
> Ne znam kako rade ali nekako se nadam da će me pustiti doma nakon nekoliko sati ali obzirom na moj dijabetes nekako sumnjam...
> Nakon toga sam sljedeći ciklus u pripremi za FET u Pronatalu u Budejovicama. 
> Nadam se da će biti više sreće...


Tasha, mi se onda vidimo u Budejovicama  :Smile:  (sinkronizirani su nam ciklusi)
objasnila mi je moja gin vezano za histeroskopiju. Ostaje se koji sat nakon budjenja, ali kako je kod mene problem s trobofilijom zele me zadrzati preko noci zbog sigurnosti.

----------


## Tasha1981

Rominka, 
ja sam baš jučer bila kod hematologa i za ovaj postupak dobila Clexane, nadam se da će pomoći...
Moram se samo raspitati koja je cijena i da li se više isplati kupovati ga u Češkoj ili Hrvatskoj...

Ja predviđam da smo u Budejovicama početkom 4 mjeseca...nadam se da ne griješim...

----------


## Tasha1981

Rominka, 
ja sam baš jučer bila kod hematologa i za ovaj postupak dobila Clexane, nadam se da će pomoći...
Moram se samo raspitati koja je cijena i da li se više isplati kupovati ga u Češkoj ili Hrvatskoj...

Ja predviđam da smo u Budejovicama početkom 4 mjeseca...nadam se da ne griješim...

----------


## Rominka

Tasha, ja sam gore platila 31€ kutiju (s time da mi je taj clexane u "penu" i puno ga je lakse davati nego nas), a kod nas kutiju platim 280 kn.

----------


## Gita 10

Nestale su iz grupe moje poruke od jutros gdje pišem o penu i stvari koja me jutros zabrinula i odgovori od Carott. Ako je preraslo u dopisivanje koje se trebalo nastaviti u pp naše isprike. Pisala sam ovdje jer sam imala situaciju, zabrinuta sam i pitala sam za mišljenje. Sve ok, ali samo mi nije jasno gdje si u zašto nestale poruke.

----------


## Inesz

postovi su preseljeni na odgovarajuće teme:

samodavanje injekcija:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30090-s...77#post3031977

Dodatni postupci uz IVF/ICSI - stručne preporuke, učinkovitost i iskustva pacijentica:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/92401-D...va-pacijentica


a sada hrpa postova  ide na "odbrojavanje" i na "nakon transfera"

molim vas da se držite pravila foruma, nije fora činiti kupus od ove jako važne teme

----------


## Carrot

jedan savjet svima koji putuju avionom. Obvezno idite dan ranije radi eventualnog kasnjenja kao meni sad npr [emoji4]
Srecom idem dan ranije...

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Carrot

> Jesam


ma nisi mi dosadna...pa svi odgovaramo kad mozemo i kako mozemo...
dobro si postupila..naruci si lijekova vise pa da mozes odluciti...ovo sto meni pise npr 1.dan je 1.dan stimulacije a ne ciklusa...cisto da znas...

Meni je cudno bilo to s mjehuricem pa sam nekad istisla a nekad ne...

ako ti sto zaboravim odgovoriti javi mi...

ja sam uzela svega npr za min 8 dana stimuacije pa onda narucivala za 2 po 2 dana...

u ladici je drzati ok...za Orgalutran

i da jedno lijevo od pupka a drugo desno 

Ljudi sorry ali Giti ne mogu poslati poruku...pa joj osgovaram ovdje...nemojte brisati dok ona ne vidi pls

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Ziggy40

Cure moje, od posla ne stignem puno otici na forum...ali mislim na sve vas...vidim da ima dosta plusica ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️i tako sam sretna zbog vas.
Ja sam veceras upravo pisala Mirni u Pfc da mi posalje protokol i da vidim sto se sve treba ponavljati tako da vjerujem da cu u 4 mj krenuti u svoje nove pobjede...
Svima od srca veliki zagrljaj ❤️❤️

----------


## kaji

> Cure moje, od posla ne stignem puno otici na forum...ali mislim na sve vas...vidim da ima dosta plusica ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️i tako sam sretna zbog vas.
> Ja sam veceras upravo pisala Mirni u Pfc da mi posalje protokol i da vidim sto se sve treba ponavljati tako da vjerujem da cu u 4 mj krenuti u svoje nove pobjede...
> Svima od srca veliki zagrljaj ❤️❤️


Ziggy bas te lijepo citati ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Carrot

pozz iz Praga svima [emoji16][emoji56][emoji3]

S aerodroma s Uberom do Clariona za 17 eur, a taxi uzima 40eur!

Hotel je odlican, jako cist!
jako su flexibilni zato je bolje rezerv.preko maila jer  do 18h isti dan mozete otkazati...
toliko za pocetak!

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Gita 10

Drage moje koliko unaprijed ste rezervirale smještaj? Mi ćemo vjerojatno u hotel. Ionako trebam čekati UZV jer prije ništa ne znam, hože li se ili neće produžiti stimulacija. Imate li kakvih savjeta sa rezerviranjem?

----------


## Carrot

> Drage moje koliko unaprijed ste rezervirale smještaj? Mi ćemo vjerojatno u hotel. Ionako trebam čekati UZV jer prije ništa ne znam, hože li se ili neće produžiti stimulacija. Imate li kakvih savjeta sa rezerviranjem?


Gita nikakav problem s hotelom samo mailom javis do 18h da neces doci taj dan..npr u Clarionu..jedan dan sam zaboravila javiti pa tek javila u 22h navecer i nije bio problem ...isto tako s krajnjim datumom...pogotovo sad kad im nije guzva ...i rezerviraj vec sad i to vise dana pa onda otkazujes...ja sam to napravila 3puta ...bas su mi oni to rekli da napravim nego da ostanem bez rezerv.

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Carrot

evo punkcija gotova...ni osjetila nisam..10 min anestezije...rezultat:

11 folikula
11 oocita (7MII i 4 MI)
endom. 14.8 mm

vise nego odlicno!

sad odmaram i cekam da me puste van...

sto je MI a sto MII?

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Antonija Mia

> evo punkcija gotova...ni osjetila nisam..10 min anestezije...rezultat:
> 
> 11 folikula
> 11 oocita (7MII i 4 MI)
> endom. 14.8 mm
> 
> vise nego odlicno!
> 
> sad odmaram i cekam da me puste van...
> ...


MI = oocit metafaze I (nezrelim),
MII = oociti metafaze II (zreli)

----------


## Carrot

cure moje kod mene cijela momčad [emoji23]
8 oplodjenih za sad..u subotu transfer [emoji4]
Samo ne znam koliko da ih vratim 1 ili 2....
Happy!

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Ženica75

Zenice koliko dode put autom Zagreb-Prag najbrza ruta?...dizelas gorivo? vinjete Slovenija i Austrija? Ceska?

----------


## Gita 10

[QUOTE=Carrot;3032485]cure moje kod mene cijela momčad [emoji23]
8 oplodjenih za sad..u subotu transfer [emoji4]
Samo ne znam koliko da ih vratim 1 ili 2....
Happy!

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok[/QUOT
Draga Carrot pokušavam ti poslati pp. To je super vijest, samo neka se sve nastavi tim tokom. 
Ja mislim da bi ja vratila 2. Ne znam jel tada ima kakvih većih rizika, ali tako sada razmišljam.

----------


## Carrot

> Zenice koliko dode put autom Zagreb-Prag najbrza ruta?...dizelas gorivo? vinjete Slovenija i Austrija? Ceska?


via michelin ti sve izracuna...

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Rominka

> Zenice koliko dode put autom Zagreb-Prag najbrza ruta?...dizelas gorivo? vinjete Slovenija i Austrija? Ceska?


Nemas puno km - nekih 650 ugrubo. Slovenska vinjeta ti je najskuplja i vrijedi samo 7 dana, ne noci! Slo je 15€, Austrija 9€ (10 dana vrijedi i mozes kupit digitalnu), i Ceska je 12,50€. Gorivo ti je naisplativije tankirat kod nas pa u Ceskoj i to u pogranicnoj zoni (tamo je uglavnom najjeftinije). Najgora ti je opcija ici preko Brna jer je asfalt uzas. Druge dvje opcije su ok - ili idesna Znojmo-Jihlava-pa lovis autoput Brno-Prag, ili na Graz-Linz-Budejovice-Prag. Na odredjenim dijelovima ruta imas tunelarine po Austriji i uglavnom su izmedju 7-11€. Racunaj si otprilike nekih 150 €. Mi konkretno do Budejovica imamo 700 km i put nas izadje 120€. S jednim tankom gore i vozikanje po gradu i okolici i na povratku drugi tank do doma.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Zenice koliko dode put autom Zagreb-Prag najbrza ruta?...dizelas gorivo? vinjete Slovenija i Austrija? Ceska?


mi smo putovali busom " Flix bus" za nas oboje povratna karta 860kn...katnjak,wc,aparat za kavu,napitke  i grickalice,wifi....obzirom da je zima i snjega ima ta opcija nama je bila najbolja :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Gita 10

Cure i admin moje isprike što pišem ovdje. Carrot opet ne mogu poslati. Natipkala sam i neće kaže da je opet pretinac pun. Izbriši sve. Uglavnom, ono za nalaz u redu na kraju, njezin propust, vadit ce gore svakako te vrijednosti. Pisat cu ti ujutro sve.

----------


## Carrot

> Carrot sretno danas na transferu...


hvala drage moje na svemu!
Evo me prije 5min izasla s transfera.
Od 11 folikula i oocita se oplodilo 8.
Danas su mi ih pokazali snimljene na ekranu...uzela sam onu PiCSI metodu...suze mi dosle...i 2 smo vratili i 3 zaledili. 3 ih je odllucilo da ipak nece sa mnom na put [emoji4]



______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Ženica75

Cure muci me utrogestan na poslu/putu...jel mogu te dvije kuglice popit da one imaju isto djelovanje kao i vaginalno?...zaboravila pitat ginića...

----------


## Carrot

> Cure muci me utrogestan na poslu/putu...jel mogu te dvije kuglice popit da one imaju isto djelovanje kao i vaginalno?...zaboravila pitat ginića...


moze ili vaginalno ili oralno..neke  cure kazu da ga oralno ne podnose nikako...
valjda muka i to...

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Rominka

> Cure muci me utrogestan na poslu/putu...jel mogu te dvije kuglice popit da one imaju isto djelovanje kao i vaginalno?...zaboravila pitat ginića...


Nemaju bas u potpunosti isto djelovanje, ali mozes popiti. (Neki ga pripisuju samo oralno, dok neki vaginalno) Samo, pazi da ne vozis nakon sto popijes. Izaziva vrtoglavicu i pospanost i nije pozeljno upravljanje strojevima/vozilima.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> hvala drage moje na svemu!
> Evo me prije 5min izasla s transfera.
> Od 11 folikula i oocita se oplodilo 8.
> Danas su mi ih pokazali snimljene na ekranu...uzela sam onu PiCSI metodu...suze mi dosle...i 2 smo vratili i 3 zaledili. 3 ih je odllucilo da ipak nece sa mnom na put [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok


koliko su onda stari danas?? prekrasno..neka se prime cvrsto i nikam narednih 9mj :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Ženica75

Hvala cure..na brzom odgovoru ko uvijek...ujutro i navecer cu vaginalno a oko 16h onda oralno

----------


## Carrot

> koliko su onda stari danas?? prekrasno..neka se prime cvrsto i nikam narednih 9mj[emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


ako ne racunam dan punkcije onda su stari 4 dana...stadij morulica.. ali kazu da je to super...oni ned ne rade..

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Antonija Mia

> ako ne racunam dan punkcije onda su stari 4 dana...stadij morulica.. ali kazu da je to super...oni ned ne rade..
> 
> ______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok


meni isto su 2 morule...i predhodni uspjesni ali (kratko) isto morule,sad laganini i samo pozitiva.... :Smile:

----------


## Gita 10

> ako ne racunam dan punkcije onda su stari 4 dana...stadij morulica.. ali kazu da je to super...oni ned ne rade..
> 
> ______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok


Carrot super! Sad ih lijepo čuvaj. I izbriši inbox kad stigneš. Ne mogu ti poslati pp

----------


## Carrot

> Carrot super! Sad ih lijepo čuvaj. I izbriši inbox kad stigneš. Ne mogu ti poslati pp


Ma nemam niti 1 poruku u PP..molim vas neka mi netko objasni zasto se dogadja da mi ne moze netko poslati poruku??

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Ma nemam niti 1 poruku u PP..molim vas neka mi netko objasni zasto se dogadja da mi ne moze netko poslati poruku??
> 
> ______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok


sad sam i ja pokusala sad i onda kad si bila na punkciji i nisam mogla...zake?? misterij :Unsure:  :Unsure:  :Unsure:

----------


## Gita 10

> Ma nemam niti 1 poruku u PP..molim vas neka mi netko objasni zasto se dogadja da mi ne moze netko poslati poruku??
> 
> ______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok


Carrot neće nikako. Čak sam mislila da sam te slučajno blokirala. Uglavnom, ok sam, ništa me ne boli. Ležim cijelo popodne. Kako se osiječaš? Što su ti rekli, jel moraš mirovati nakon transfera?

----------


## Inesz

Molim vas da budete sažeti, informativni i da dijelite korisne informacije. 


Molim vas, ponovno, nemojte chatati, vibrati i ostalo. Ovo je tema vezana uz specifičnosti MPO-a u Češkim klinikama, neka te posbne informacije ostanu dostupne svima kojima trebaju. 

Za ostalo, osim chata, imate duge teme foruma.
Npr. vibrajte i šaljite lijepe želje na temi _Odbrojavanje_, o svemu vezanom uz stanja nakon embriotransfera imamo temu _Nakon transfera_... 

Postoje pravila foruma, pročitajte ako niste.

----------


## Carrot

Inesz shvatili smo, samo smo imali problem s forumom. Slobodno obrisite poruke ove zadnje.
lp

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Rominka

Znaci ovako, Pronatal je nakon 4 neuspjela postupka, prije novog FET-a zatrazio histeroskopiju od mene. Do sad je protokol bio: estrofem (varira ovisno o stanju endometrija), prednison, clexane (zbog trombofilije), utrogestan oralno. Sad, za petti postupak razgovaramo, osim histeroskopije, da bi mozda mijenjali protokol, odnosno da bi isli u prirodnom ciklusu i cekali ovulaciju. Kazu da inace nisu skloni tome, ponajvise zbog udaljenosti, no kako moje tijelo uvijek reagira na hormone, smatraju da bi mozda neopterecen organizam bio bolja opcija. Cini mi se da je ovo neko novo razmisljanje iz ceskih klinika (ponajvise zbog te udaljenosti), pa ukoliko itko ima slicnih iskustava s njima bila bih zahvalna na podijeljenom iskustvu.

----------


## bmaric

Romi, ja znam slučaj, moja prijateljica, koja je išla u PFC na postupke. Nakon 8 neuspjelih stimuliranih postupaka (od toga 1 x trudnoća ali spontani, 1 x biokemijska), što IVF-a, što FET-a, prijedlog je bio ići na FET u prirodnom (samo štoperica) i uspjelo je. Sada njen mali ima 13 mj.
Znam da je bila tu na forumu, da li još tu i tamo pogleda, ne znam, ali možda ti se i ona javi. Ako želiš mogu je pitati da li ti mogu dati njen prv mail, pa da se tako s njom povežeš i vidiš kako je kod nje sve išlo.

----------


## Carrot

bmaric...jeste li vi isli dalje ili odustali?

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## nina977

Rominka,ja sam uspjela iz FET-a u prirodnim ciklusu u PFC-u.
Prije toga sam kod njih imala 2 sviježa ET-a ( ništa),3 FET-a uz estrofem (ništa) i onda na moje inizistiranje FET u prir.ciklusu i bingo!

----------


## nina977

Pola poruke mi se izgubilo..
Prati se folikul i kad bude oko 20 mm ide štoperica i za 7 dana ET (ako se radi o blasticama)
Želim ti isti scenarij! :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka,ja sam uspjela iz FET-a u prirodnim ciklusu u PFC-u.
> Prije toga sam kod njih imala 2 sviježa ET-a ( ništa),3 FET-a uz estrofem (ništa) i onda na moje inizistiranje FET u prir.ciklusu i bingo!


Nina, hvala na javljanju. Mogu li te pitati, koji su ti razlozi bili za prirodni ciklus? Mene jedino strah sto ako se desi neki glupav ciklus? Blastice se vracaju. I ja sam imala 2 ET-a i 2 FET- do sad. Mene i estrofem smrda i treba mi desetak dana da se organizam navikne i meni to nije neko optimalno stanje za vracanje embrija. Mislim da mi je organizam ipak izmucen tom borbom. Jesi li primala mozda Prednison ili ?

----------


## Ženica75

Pratim ovu zadnje jako zanimljvo...ja sam hipo /hashi, mthfr..1xsvjezi et...2feta ...

----------


## kaji

Evo kopiram svoj post sa poslije transfera da nepisem opet: 

Bas danas su mi opet pisali iz praga, sad mi preporucuju intralipidnu infuziju, 3 se dobiju ukupno. Valjda to sad daju kad je bilo vise biokemijskih i ranih pobacaja. Radi nekih celija koje imaju zene sa hasimoto i ostale autoimunske dijagnoze. Dali ste cule za to? I dali je mozda neko vec primao? Poslali su mi i link ali nisam stigla jos procitati. Ako ima neko da zna bilo sto o tim infuzijama bilo bi mi drago da se javi da nam napise malo nesto o tome.

----------


## kaji

I meni se sprema FET za mjesec dva i to u prirodnom ciklusu zvuci super ali kako je npr, ja sam znala vec 9ti dan imati ovulaciju i to je bas rano, dali bi to moglo zasmetati? A i rominka je upravu sto kaze ako se nesto poremeti odose blastice, mi jos dvije imamo. A nina kod tebe je slicna situacija bila kao i kod mene, zato bih ja sad samo tebe slusala

----------


## Rominka

Uglavnom kad se ide s estrofemom lakse je tempirati odlazak, sam transfer. No, *Kaji*, ne trebas se bojati da bi propale blastice. Nece in ionako odledjivati prije nego se dogovorite. Mene brine druga stvar, ja sam taman odradila histeroskopiju i ne bih voljela propustiti slijedeci ciklus....a sve vise naginjen FET-u u prirodnom ciklusu. Da li bi u tom slucaju ona kombinacija cikle i anansa zaista pomogla endometriju? Inace bude ok i nemam problema s njim, no da se pitam, pitam.

Intralipidna infuzija je, recimo novina. U pitanju su NK stanice (ukucaj u trazilicu, pisalo se i na forumu dosta o tome. Nekako periodicno se pise o njoj.) te II kao pripomaze. Daje se pred transfer, na dan transfera i nakon transfera. Mozes li dati link koji su ti poslali?

----------


## kaji

https://www.healthcare-at-home.de/de...usionstherapie

Evo draga. U desnom cosku gore mozes na engleski promijeniti ako ti je lakse

----------


## Katesplit1

Draga Kaji, ja sam primila, doduse samo jednu. Sutra idem u splitsko rodiliste y dnevnu bolnicu da vidim hoce li mi dati, naime pise mi u protokolu pa se nadam da ce mi dat. To su ti esencijalne masne kiseline I primaju ih uglavnom nedonoscad I ljudi koji su jako bolesni. Neka istrazivanja kazu da pomazu za ivf za zene koje imaju imunoloskih problema.

----------


## kaji

> Draga Kaji, ja sam primila, doduse samo jednu. Sutra idem u splitsko rodiliste y dnevnu bolnicu da vidim hoce li mi dati, naime pise mi u protokolu pa se nadam da ce mi dat. To su ti esencijalne masne kiseline I primaju ih uglavnom nedonoscad I ljudi koji su jako bolesni. Neka istrazivanja kazu da pomazu za ivf za zene koje imaju imunoloskih problema.


Draga hvala sto si javila ❤️ eto tebi je hvala bogu uspijelo. I ja bi probala pa sta dragi bog da. Ja se nadam da ce ti ovi u splitu dati. Jesi na dan transfera dobila ili prije?

----------


## Katesplit1

Dobila sam na dan transfera, ne prije.

----------


## zd77

Evo i ja sam primila infuziju intralipida u ovom fetu  u PFC, prva inf. mi je bila 10 dana prije transfera, druga  na dan transfera, u slučaju pozitivne bete trebala bi je uzimati svaka 2 tjedna do 8.tj. 
Bilo bi dobro prije nego što je uzmete provjeriti da li ste alergični na koji od sastojaka infuzije: soja, bjelanjak, žutanjak  i kikiriki. 
Traje od 1,5- 2 sata, platila je 150 EUR.
Isto kao i KateSplit problem   mi je naći nekog ko bi mi je dao tu u HRV da ne putujem u Prag samo radi infuzije.
U Pragu su nam davali Intralipid 20% od Baxtera,  pokušati ću ga naručiti u ljekarni pa onda tražiti nekog da mi da kući, privatno kakva sestra ili ... uglavom javim jesam li uspjela naručiti
Pitala kod svog ginekologa, ona nema pojma o tome, opća praksa da ona nema ništa s tim, uglavnom su me svi otkantali.

----------


## Inesz

zd77,
jesi imala nuspojave od infuzije intralipida?

150 eura za jednu infuziju je lijep iznos, jesu li ti dali kakve valjane dokaze o djelotvornosti infuzije intralipida kod IVF-a (radomizirane kontrolne studije), ne one podatke sa web stranica proizvođača intralipida za infuziju.

----------


## zd77

Inesz,
obzirom da nemamo nikakvu dijagnozu, da sam bila uglavnom u punim stimulacijama 9. puta sa 300 jedinica gonala na dan,  dobila 89 j.s, odradila 14 transfera uglavnom sa dvije do tri blastociste,  da nikad nisamo došli do pozitivne bete, da imam 40. godina, da redovito u posupku uzimam Clexane/fragmin jer eto pomažu u ovakvim slučajevima, zatim prednison/dekortin jer pomažu u ovakvim slučajevima, toliko sam očajna za uzeti bilo što, jer naša situacija bome nema nikakvo logičko objašnjenje...
Jedan od razloga što smo se odlučili za Pfc  je taj što imaju inf. Intralipida i PGD, jer je to valjda još jedino što nismo probali.
U 11. mj.  smo išli u postupak kod njih, stimulaciju mi je vodio  dr. L. u Zagrebu
U stim. smo dobila 15 j.s., 8 embrija 4.dan, 6 zamrznuli (3+3), najbolja 2 vratili u svježem.  I onda na transferu  nisam uzela intralipide jer sam trebala potpisati obrazac da ih uzimam na svoju odgovornost, da ne smijem imati alergije na sastav intralipida zbog mogućih nuspojava. 
U međuvremenu sam napravila test na alergene:bjelanjak, žutanjak , soju i kikiriki. Tek kad su mi došli neg. nalazi, sada u 2.mj kad sam išla u Fet uzela sam i intralipide. Uzimaju se 7-10 dana prije transfera i na dan transfera (tako mi je rečeno u Pragu). 
Nisam imala nikakve nuspojave, mada mi nije bilo sve jedno, jer imam povećan kolesterol i to oko 7,5-8. Kad sam prvi put primila inf. bila sam zamoljena da neka 4-6 sati nakon infuzije ne izlazim iz kruga bolnice, možda samo do obližnjeg shopping centra, u slučaju da budem imala problema s glavoboljom , disanjem, bolovima u prsima da dođem hitno kod njih, morala sam potpisati obrazac da ih uzimam na svoju odgovornost ili što već, nije baš da sam podrobno čitala. Rekli su da uzimam  barem 2 l tekućine, najbolje vode, taj dan i dva tri dana iza. 
Drugi put sam ih uzela na transferu, pošto sam ih već uzimala, te bila bez nuspojava rekli su da ne trebam ostajati na promatranju, već da možemo doma..
Prvi transfer kad nisam uzela intralipide sa mnom je bila žena koja ih je primila u Novom Sadu ili Beogradu, prije transfera,  i kod njih na transferu,  možda se žena javi pa napiše točno gdje i koliko je platila, ne bih htjela dati kakvu krivu inf. kontaktirala sam je u međuvremenu da li bi ja mogla dobiti infuziju u Srbiji (Novi Sad) u poliklinici, rekla mi je da ih je pitala i da ne može da daju samo svojim pacijentima, tako da smo se mi morali zaletiti iz Zadra do Praga (1000 km) po infuziju i nazad, pa opet putovati za 10 dana na transfer.
Nisam stekla dojam da ih nude svima, ja sam baš pitala za njih.
Sad da li djeluje ili ne, nama u ovoj MPO priči nitko za ništa ne garantira, ni mojih 30 transferiranih embrija, uglavnom blastocisti nisu nikakva garancija...

----------


## Rominka

Inesz, upravo to  imja nastojim iskopati, ali ne nalazim neke konkretne i referentne studije. Sve mi je to nesto u oblacima. Za Pronatal jos nisam cula da nude, dok je PFC poceo. Imam dojam da je to cisto trziste - oni imaju proizvod, a ljudi su to poceli intezivnije traziti. Ti linkovi koje nude....ja iz toga nisam uspjela nista pametno iscitati.

----------


## zd77

ovo sam dobila na mail od PFC, jer mi je trebalo za naručiti intralipide u ljekarni tako da ih mogu uzeti i ovdi bez 
da putujem u Prag:
"INTRALIPID jeste mešavina ulja soje i žumanceta, bogata
kalorijama i osnovnim masnim kiselinama, obično se korist kao o atak
ishrane kod post-operativnih pacijenata
Smatra se a ta mešavina ima stabilišući efekat na ćelijske membrane što otežava
ćelijama 'ubicama' da napadnu.
Ona tako je povećava stopu ni acije( usadnje), što oprinosi o ržavanju tru noće.
Intralipi na infuzija stmuliše imuni sistem kako bi se suzbila anttela koja bi mogla ovest
o gubitka tru noće,tako je se može avat i ženama koje pokušavaju priro no a zatru ne,
posebno onima koje su imale pobačaj, a da doktori nisu utvrdili da kod njih postoji neki problem
koji bi onemogućio z ravu tru noću.
Preparat ne beleži neželjene reakcije. Pacijentkinje koje žele počet terapiju intralipi omn e smiju imati alergiju na soju ili jaja .
Ovaj vi infuzije aje se u bolničkim uslovima po na zorom i infuzija traje oko 90 minuta.
Dobro je znati da emulzija sa rži 10% soje, 1,2 % žumanceta fosfolipi a, 2,25% glicerina i vode.
Daje se 100ml 20% infuzije dve nedelje pre ET ( embriotransfera), na dan samog embriotransfera,a posle
ET na svaku drugu nedelju, najkraće o 8 ne elje tru noće i naj uže o 12 ne elje tru noće ."

----------


## kaji

Draga zd77 hvala za super izvjestaj. Ja sam danas ovdje pitala dr i apoteku, u njemackoj nema toga i moglo bi se naruciti iz austrije ili engleske, ali mi se cini da cu i ja kao vi otici u prag prije transfera samo na infuziju i nazad, nama nije puno bas daleko jer pise da bi trebao biti isti proizvodjac kod svih infuzija. A prag daje baxter kao sto si napisala. Citala sam danas na srbskom forumu i tamo je to vec duze praksa izgleda i imaju dosta pozitivnih postova o intralipidu. Ma probali bi mi jadni svasta samo da nam hoce pomoci. Mozda i jeste samo produkt kao sto rominka kaze, tipa embrioglue itd. Ali ja sad imam tu bubicu u glavi da probam i to jos. Uglavnom javicu vam ako saznam jos nesto pametno. 
Draga zd 77 zelim ti pozitvnu betu ❤️

----------


## Rominka

Danas se dr. Mardesic javio i zatrazio da ovaj ciklus pratimo ovulaciju i rast endometrija, pa ce onda donijeti konacan sud hocemo li u NC FET ili MC FET. 7 dana nakon ovulacije moram vaditi progesteron. Sto se tice intralipidne infuzije, tu se ogradio i rekao da to treba dobro iskomunicirati s endokrinologom. A njegovo misljenje je da meni to nije potrebno. Tako da ta prica je za sada zavrsena, iako mislim da kod mene nije nikad ni pala na plodno tlo, no to sam ja.

----------


## bmaric

Cure, jeste li za intralipide pitale u prv mpo klinikama u Hr? Pretpostavljam da jeste, ali nisam vidila da ste negdje spominjali...

----------


## sejla

Cure da vas malo pozdravim i poželim svu sreću, dugo nisam čitala ali me razveseli svaka vijest o novoj trudnoći  :Heart:  Mi evo ovaj vikend imamo proslave 1. i 5. rođendana  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  
Držite mi se i samo hrabro naprijed  :Love:   :grouphug:

----------


## Mala88

Sejla draga, radujem se citati te! Neka im je srecan rodjendan i uvjek bili zdravi i veseli! :D

----------


## pretorija

Pozdrav svim curama dugo se nisam javljala ja sam mama jednog 6 godisnjaka zacetog u PFC donacijom jajne stanice.

Ovo o intralipidima mi je drago da se moze sada uzet direkto u PFC  ja sam dugo godina pratila engleski forum Fertility friends forum I tamo sam citala o dobrim iskustvima sa 
intralipidima  pogotovu kod pacijentica gdje se nemoze nac razlog zasto ne dolazi do inplantacije ili kod spontani pobacaja.
Tako da vrijedi probat 
Puno srece svim curama zelim,

----------


## kaji

Sejla, pretorija nas obraduje kad vi ovako malo uskocite do nas  :grouphug:

----------


## makajica

Sejla draga, lijepo te opet citati  :Wink:  nemogu vjerovati da je vec proslo pet godina maloj curici :Smile:  neka ste nam svi zdravi i veseli  :Wink:

----------


## nonek

Drage moje,
mi bi trebali ponovno na FET sredinom 4. mjeseca.
E sad ono što me zanima a vezano uz temu intralipidne infuzije kako ste uspjeli u Hrvatskoj doći do iste i tko vam je davao tu infuziju.
Znači da li ste kupovale, gdje i koja je cijena ili ste uspjele nekako na uputnicu do istih.
I da li ste dobili preporuku od klinike ili kako je išlo to sve skupa.
hvala

----------


## zd77

nonek,
imaš pp

----------


## kaji

Zd jesi vadila betu?

----------


## Rominka

Razrijesili smo pitanje FET-a u prirodnom ciklusu. Nije moguce kod mene jer imam kasne ovulacije, stoga dr nije za tu opciju. Dobila sam protokol danas i vidim da mi je u startu povisio estrofem pa krecemo s 3x 2 mg. Jos ce ici i clexane i prednison. S time da cu sada poceti s aspirinom. Za mjesec dana smo gore i uzbudjenje raste  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

> Razrijesili smo pitanje FET-a u prirodnom ciklusu. Nije moguce kod mene jer imam kasne ovulacije, stoga dr nije za tu opciju. Dobila sam protokol danas i vidim da mi je u startu povisio estrofem pa krecemo s 3x 2 mg. Jos ce ici i clexane i prednison. S time da cu sada poceti s aspirinom. Za mjesec dana smo gore i uzbudjenje raste


Srecno Romi :D   :Wink:  Svidja mi se tvoj novi potpis i gdje kaze easter bunny :D

----------


## vikky

Pozdrav cure, bila sam pisala ovdje ranije, a vidim da sada ima i novih članica, pa pišem opet. Zamolila bih nekog tko je u postupku u Češkoj, ali bez donacije, da mi opise cijeli postupak, cijenu i sto je u nju sve uključeno kako bih mogla usporediti s našom klinikom i uvidjeti je li ima razlike ,koja je vrijedna takve razlike u cijeni. Češka mi je svakako opcija, no i dalje pokušavam saznati jesu li bolji i napredniji u IVF postupcima koje imamo i u Hr. Razlika u cijeni je svakako velika. Nadam se da će se netko javiti ovaj put  :Smile:

----------


## zd77

Kaji, vadila u petak 9dp5dt, opet nula,
krajem 4.mj. smo u Pragu (FET iliti njihov KET), imamo još 3 zaleđena,
ovaj put u prirodnom bez estrofema i decapeptyla,
samo intralipidi, pednison, clexane
možda se i vidimo

----------


## kaji

> Kaji, vadila u petak 9dp5dt, opet nula,
> krajem 4.mj. smo u Pragu (FET iliti njihov KET), imamo još 3 zaleđena,
> ovaj put u prirodnom bez estrofema i decapeptyla,
> samo intralipidi, pednison, clexane
> možda se i vidimo


A joj draga bas mi je zao. Onda zajedno idemo u 4. mj. Ja sam juce javila u prag da je ovdje tesko doci do intralipida i da bi ja kod njih dosla da ju primim prije transfera. Cekam jos neke nalaze koje sam napravila ovih dana pa se nadam sa ciklusom iza uskrsa da bi mogla na FET. Nemoj biti puno tuzna, uspijet ce i nama kad tad  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Gita 10

> Pozdrav cure, bila sam pisala ovdje ranije, a vidim da sada ima i novih članica, pa pišem opet. Zamolila bih nekog tko je u postupku u Češkoj, ali bez donacije, da mi opise cijeli postupak, cijenu i sto je u nju sve uključeno kako bih mogla usporediti s našom klinikom i uvidjeti je li ima razlike ,koja je vrijedna takve razlike u cijeni. Češka mi je svakako opcija, no i dalje pokušavam saznati jesu li bolji i napredniji u IVF postupcima koje imamo i u Hr. Razlika u cijeni je svakako velika. Nadam se da će se netko javiti ovaj put


Pozdrav Vikky, nismo isti slučaj ali evo par informacija. Možda će biti od pomoći. Za kliniku PFC: IVF (uključuje uzv,punkciju, transfer i stacionirani boravak u klinici za vrijeme punkcije i transfera-to je ono standarno, par sati) je 1600 eura. Zamrzavanje embrija na godinu dana 600 eura, svaka iduća godina se nadoplaćuje 150 eura. Metode: ICSI 400 eura, PICSI (ICSI+monitoring) 600 eura, Embrioglue 200 eura. Imaju još puno metoda, ponude odgovarajuće tvom slučaju i objasne ih. Za konkretnu dodatnu metodu se možeš odlučiti gore. Možda najbolje da im neobavezno pošalješ mail i pitaš sve što te zanima. 
Ne znam koja je razlika i u našim i njihovim klinikama. Moj osobni dojam je da su jako profesionalni, uredni, brzi i točni.

----------


## Carrot

Dijelim misljenje s Gitom...sto se tice strucnosti PFC.
Ne znam za ostale, ali turisticko zdravstveni boravak u Pragu od 8 dana nas je dosao oko 50.000,00kn bez shoppinga i luksuza. U ovo su ukljuceni i dodatni troskovi i 8 dana prije puta za Prag. Ukupno 16 dana.
Ukljuceno u cifru:  lijekovi, troskovi PFC, hotela, restorana, prijevoza...ali vrijedilo je pozitivne bete.
Pitate se od kud cifra? Samo oko 27.000,00kn  je postupak.
Meni je otislo oko 8.500,00kn lijekova dok nekima oko 4.500,00kn.
Tako da su neki troskovi individualni.

Nekako u Pragu ulijevaju povjerenje i sve je tako jednostavno kod njih...uspjesnost im je visoka cca 45% iako sam citala i 67%, s tim da uzmete u obzir da kod njih dolaze vecinom "tezi" slucajevi...mislim da je to brojka koja govori sama za sebe...

----------


## kaji

Jutro cure  :grouphug: , dobila sam plan za Intralipide iz PFC:
1. Infuzija izmedju 5-10 dana predciklusa
2. Infuzija izmedju 23-28 dana predciklusa
3. Infuzija izmedju 3-5 dana u ciklusu FETa 
4. Infuzija kod pozitivne bete i onda svaka cetiri tjedna do 12og tjedna trudnoce 
Svaka infuzija kosta 150 Eur. Kad budem isla sve cu pitati i za njihova iskustva pa cu vam napisati. Pitala sam zasto tako rano moramo poceti i rekli su da intralipid ne djeluje odmah pa zato.  Trebam da dobijem oko 20og, bice malo naporno organizovati tri odlaska u prag ali sta sam vec prosla do sada  to je nista.

----------


## kaji

Evo kopiram citat iz ovog linka: http://pcos.at/lijecenje/problemi-kod-nidacije/

Kod pacijenata kod kojih se pri imunološkom pregledu pokaže povećan broj takozvanih „ćelija ubica“ Intralipid predstavlja vrlo obećavajuću modernu terapijsku opciju. Intralipid je jedna emulzija pripremljena na biljnoj osnovi od zrna soje. Daje se u obliku intravenozne infuzije i poznata je iz oblasti hirurgije, gdje se već godinama rutinski uspješno primjenjuje kod pacijenata, nakon operativnih zahvata. Intralipid smanjuje aktivnost prirodnih ćelija ubica. U mnogobrojnim studijama se pokazalo da se pomoću ove terapije povećava ne samo rata trudnoća nego i broj poroda, što je na kraju ono najbitnije.

Kada se preporučuje intralipid u okviru IVF-a?

– Povečan broj prirodnih ćelija ubica

– Ponavljajući pobačaji i takozvane „biohemijske trudnoće“ bez poznatog uzroka

– Autoimuna oboljenja npr. štitnjače Hashimoto (Hašimoto) tireoidizam

– Problemi sa zgrušavanjem krvi

Pravo vrijeme/ broj potrebnih infuzija

Intralipid ne djeluje odmah pa je potrebno, da se prva infuzija primi već u ciklusu prije IVF postupka, a druga, na dan vađenja jajnih ćelija. U mnogobrojnim studijama se pokazalo, da kod 99% pacijentica prirodne ćelije ubice bivaju suzbijene jednu sedmicu nakon 2. infuzije. U slučaju trudnoće, terapija se može nastaviti sa redovnim infuzijama u razmaku od 4 sedmice, do 12. sedmice trudnoće.

----------


## Katesplit1

U ateni su u klinici 50eura intralipidi, doza u apotwci kosta 60 kn

----------


## Munkica

> Nekako u Pragu ulijevaju povjerenje i sve je tako jednostavno kod njih...uspjesnost im je visoka cca 45% iako sam citala i 67%, s tim da uzmete u obzir da kod njih dolaze vecinom "tezi" slucajevi...mislim da je to brojka koja govori sama za sebe...


Carrot, cestitke na pozitivnoj beti! 
Zanima me odnosi li se ovaj postotak na pozitivne bete ili broj rodjene djece nakon postupka?  :Smile:

----------


## kaji

> U ateni su u klinici 50eura intralipidi, doza u apotwci kosta 60 kn


Kate jesi ich mogla kupiti u HR i dali ti je trebao recept? Kada ides na UZ?  :Heart:

----------


## Carrot

> Carrot, cestitke na pozitivnoj beti! 
> Zanima me odnosi li se ovaj postotak na pozitivne bete ili broj rodjene djece nakon postupka?


Iskreno ne znam, ali vjerujem da se uspjesnost broji rodjenom djecom...

----------


## Katesplit1

> Kate jesi ich mogla kupiti u HR i dali ti je trebao recept? Kada ides na UZ?



Ja sam imala recept iz Atene, mogla sam kupiti u gradskoj ljekarni u ZG na trgu, ali nisam našla nikog da mi je da. Tako da mi evo stoje doma. UZV tek 23.03.

----------


## Rominka

A jeste li radili imunoloske pretrage prije infuzije? Ili?

----------


## kaji

> A jeste li radili imunoloske pretrage prije infuzije? Ili?


Rominka ja sa hashimoto uvijek imam povecana antitjela ( prosli put su mi bili na 500 a znali su biti i na 2000 )i to stalno kontrolisem  a nalazi trombofolije i za neke mutacije mi stizu iduci tjedan. Kako sam razumila dr u toj infuziji su masti soje i bjelancevine i nisu opasne kao imunoglobin koji se prije davao u te svrhe, vazno je da se napravi alergotest ko nije siguran i treba znati da secer moze malo da poraste jer je infuzija puno-kaloricna. Ovaj intralipid meni zvuci obecavajuce ali naravno nije garant za uspijeh.

----------


## Katesplit1

Ja shvacam intralipide kako terapiju omega 3 I drugim kiselinama - smanjuju upale

----------


## Inesz

> Nekako u Pragu ulijevaju povjerenje i sve je tako jednostavno kod njih...uspjesnost im je visoka cca 45% iako sam citala i 67%, s tim da uzmete u obzir da kod njih dolaze vecinom "tezi" slucajevi...mislim da je to brojka koja govori sama za sebe...


U najboljim svjetskim klinikama, uspješnost IVF-a koja se iskazuje kao stopa živorođenja u odnosu na broj započetih postupaka (engl. Live Birth Rate, LBR) kreće se oko 25% za žene svih dobnih skupina. Mlađe dobne skupine žena postižu bolje rezultate, ali na žalost nema u IVF-u toga da npr. 67% započetih postupaka završi rođenjem živog djetete/djece. Bez obzira na velik napredak koji je IVF ostvario u posljednih 40 godina, kod IVF-a i dalje općenito gledajući uspijeva samo u 1 od 4 postupka. 

Tako da ove visoke stope "uspješnosti" kojima se klinike hvale na svojim web stranicama, treba uzeti s velikom rezervom. Naime, klinike rijetko pokazuju koliko je postupaka završilo jednim i pravim uspjehom, a to je rođenje živog djeteta. Ne prikazuju to jer tada postotci ne izgledaju tako sjajno. Onda često kao uspjeh IVF-a označavaju sve-pozitivne bete, klinčke trudnoća, trudnoća koje su završile spontanim pobačajem i mrtvorođenjem, vanmaterične trudnoće. Na taj način se brojke "uspješnost"i napuhuju, ali za nas ovdje uspjeh je kada iz rodilišta u svom naručju iznesemo dijete i sretno odemo svojoj kući. 

Nama nisu "uspjesi" spontani pobačaji, mrtvorođenja, biokemijske trudnoće, vanmaterične trudnoće... 

IVF je u jednu ruku i veliki biznis, te biznismeni koji vode klinike ne prezaju od zavaravajućeg samoreklamiranja.

----------


## kaji

[QUOTE=Inesz;3035240]za nas ovdje uspjeh je kada iz rodilišta u svom naručju iznesemo dijete i sretno odemo svojoj kući. 

Nama nisu i "uspjesi" spontani pobačaji, mrtvorođenja, biokemijske trudnoće, vanmaterične trudnoće... 


Draga inesz suze su mi posle dok sam ovo citala. Tako si dobro napisala i 100 % si upravu

----------


## Carrot

A ne znam detalje samo kažem što sam čula ili pročitala.
S druge strane, za onoga kome je neuspješan postupak na bilo koji način, taj ili bilo koji drugi postotak nije od utjehe, naprotiv djeluje očajnički.
Isto kao sto očajnicki djeluje činjenica kad si u onom postotku gdje je svega 15-20% neplodnih parova, a kamoli kad si u nesretnih 1% populacije s potpunom neplodnosti s jedne ili dr.strane ili oboje. "Pa kud bas ja? :Sad: "

Ja uvijek vjerujem i nadam se u svakakva čuda. Tako da i piše 1%, išla bih u potragu za srećicom. Meni iskreno taj %% nije ništa značio niti znači i saznala sam ga gore jer što bi mi značio da sam u postotku onih kojima nije uspjelo. Ma da je i 99% što mi znači ako sam u 1% neuspjelih???

Morate računati da su u navedenim brojkama uglavnom  IVF s donacijom spol.st. što čini veliku razliku s drugim ili našim IVF klinikama.
To su sp.st. koje su kvalitetno i kvantitativno u "normali" i upravo u toj činjenici stoji razlog veće uspješnosti, barem ja tako mislim.

Niti sam doktor niti statističar, ali postoji razlika sigurno kad ljude dolaze iz cijelog svijeta tamo (jedna cura čak iz Australije).

I moj ginić koji nema baš toliko veze s time kaže da je sretan što idem/sam išla tamo
jer kaže: "žene mi se vraćaju trudne od tamo!".


Za one koje su u postupku ili višestrukim postotcima: NADAJTE SE i NE ODUSTAJTE koliko možete psihički, fizički i financijski!

Za one koje su uspjele: ČESTITAM OD SRCA!

Za one koje će tek ići: "VJERUJTE!".

----------


## vikky

Cure,  hvala vam na odgovoru. Razlika u cijeni je očita - mene je kod nas izašlo malo vise od 3 tisuće eura (IVF - ICSI + 1 FET). Glupo bi mi nekako bilo otići za Češku i da bude sve isto kao tu... Ovdje sam isto bila na gonalima, imala bezbolnu punkciju uz lokalnu anesteziju, imala 1 transfer, 1 FET... Ne vidim sto bi mi u Češkoj pružili sto ovdje nema, tako da vjerujem da ću na drugi IVF opet ovdje. Slažem se i s Carrot kako vjerujem da bolji postotak gore mozda proizlazi iz slučajeva s donacijama, ali i s Inesz koja kaže da sve njihove postotke treba uzeti s rezervom, jer su upitni kriteriji koji određuju tu statistiku (i kod nas i kod njih). Hvala vam,pomogle ste mi i sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## Carrot

Ako nemate nekih vecih problema onda ti je ok da sve radis tu...sretno draga Vikky

----------


## Inesz

Svaki stručno utemeljeni i prema pacijentima pošten prikaz uspješnosti IVF-a odvojeno prikazuje postupke s vlastitim jajnim stanicama i postupke s doniranim jajnim stanicama. Razlog je jasan - donorice su mlađe, zdrave žene kod kojih je uobičajen dobar odgovor na hormonsku stimulaciju, a njihova niska, ili relativno niska reprodukcijska dob, zapravo je najznačajniji prediktor uspjeha IVF-a.

----------


## Carrot

Najbolje bi bilo da ih sluzbeno pitate za statistiku, a ne nagadjati i prema tome stvarati iskrivljenu sliku.
Meni je tako svejedno koji je %. Svakome je njegov % bitan. Bio dobar ili los i to se zove iskustvo. Faktor i % koji je prevagnuo u mojoj odluci je upravo ova tema i sve divne cure zbog kojih sam tu di jesam.
Realni % cete dobiti upravo na ovoj temi.
Svaki par otprilike i zna svoju sudbinu, ovisno o dijagnozi ili nekim dr.faktorima (godinama i sl) i to je % koji govori za sebe.
Zaista je nerealno ocekivati za nekoga tko ima neo. azoo da ce u Pragu npr biti u onom uspješnom % sa svojim stanicama kojih ni nema.  Svatko je statistika za sebe. 
Nema tu velike filozofije. Računica je jasna, a sve ostalo je "hvatanje za slamku". 
Svaka odluka je dobra odluka zato svima samo hrabro naprijed sto god odlucili. I odustati je odluka. 
Sretno svima, ako nekome treba kakva info  iz Praga neka se slobodno javi obzirom da sam "friška".

----------


## Gita 10

> Cure,  hvala vam na odgovoru. Razlika u cijeni je očita - mene je kod nas izašlo malo vise od 3 tisuće eura (IVF - ICSI + 1 FET). Glupo bi mi nekako bilo otići za Češku i da bude sve isto kao tu... Ovdje sam isto bila na gonalima, imala bezbolnu punkciju uz lokalnu anesteziju, imala 1 transfer, 1 FET... Ne vidim sto bi mi u Češkoj pružili sto ovdje nema, tako da vjerujem da ću na drugi IVF opet ovdje. Slažem se i s Carrot kako vjerujem da bolji postotak gore mozda proizlazi iz slučajeva s donacijama, ali i s Inesz koja kaže da sve njihove postotke treba uzeti s rezervom, jer su upitni kriteriji koji određuju tu statistiku (i kod nas i kod njih). Hvala vam,pomogle ste mi i sretno svima


Vikky draga sretno. Ja vjerujem da u mnogim našim specijaliziranim klinikama rade jako stručni ljudi. Ovisi kakav je tko slučaj i je li u startu ima ili nema mogućnosti liječiti se kod nas. Sama češ odlučiti gdje misliš da je bolje. Nitko nigdje nikome ništa ne garantira.

----------


## Gita 10

> Najbolje bi bilo da ih sluzbeno pitate za statistiku, a ne nagadjati i prema tome stvarati iskrivljenu sliku.
> Meni je tako svejedno koji je %. Svakome je njegov % bitan. Bio dobar ili los i to se zove iskustvo. Faktor i % koji je prevagnuo u mojoj odluci je upravo ova tema i sve divne cure zbog kojih sam tu di jesam.
> Realni % cete dobiti upravo na ovoj temi.
> Svaki par otprilike i zna svoju sudbinu, ovisno o dijagnozi ili nekim dr.faktorima (godinama i sl) i to je % koji govori za sebe.
> Zaista je nerealno ocekivati za nekoga tko ima neo. azoo da ce u Pragu npr biti u onom uspješnom % sa svojim stanicama kojih ni nema.  Svatko je statistika za sebe. 
> Nema tu velike filozofije. Računica je jasna, a sve ostalo je "hvatanje za slamku". 
> Svaka odluka je dobra odluka zato svima samo hrabro naprijed sto god odlucili. I odustati je odluka. 
> Sretno svima, ako nekome treba kakva info  iz Praga neka se slobodno javi obzirom da sam "friška".


Carrot tvoja rečenica što mi znači da je uspješnost i 99% ako sam ja u onih 1% kojima ne uspije je u potpunosti točna. Dovoljno je teško što se nosimo sa svim ovim i možda je najbolje ne opterećivati se postotcima. Možda treba pronaći neku zlatnu sredinu....

----------


## Carrot

Da, Gita, ionako smo preoptereceni s mnogo čega.... <3

----------


## Ženica75

Drage  zenice jedan info za PFC...dr. Lazarovska je bolesna do 26.4. a mozda i duze...

----------


## Gita 10

> Drage  zenice jedan info za PFC...dr. Lazarovska je bolesna do 26.4. a mozda i duze...


Ženice nadam se da nije nešto ozbiljno. To je ipak jako dugo razdoblje...

----------


## kaji

> Ženice nadam se da nije nešto ozbiljno. To je ipak jako dugo razdoblje...


I ja se nadam jer bila je vec bolesna kad je meni transfer bio pa mi je radila dr.alena.

----------


## Ženica75

Ne znam sto bi rekla meni je transfer radila 27.2....beta opet jedna velika nula...bilo mi je jako cudno na transferu...naime preko uzv se nis nije vidilo u jednom trenutku je dr.L sama uzela uzv od sestre jer sestra nikako da potrefi..onda je uzela i dupli kateter i tako se navodila do matrenice...sto rec nikad nisam imala takvih problema...eto to su bili zadnji embriji...sve savrseno morule, hist./scratching, tsh u normali, decortin,andol,estrofem i utrici,flasteri estromon endic skoro 11 mm i opet nista...

----------


## Ženica75

Ono sto me jako boli je da sam u mailu trazila sto bi dodatno pokusala istrazit naoravit neke nove nalaze ovdje u zgu...ili sto bi mi preporucila kao drugi protokol...jer kak ti to bi odlucilo da li cu se dalje lijecit u PFC...odgovor 0 jer jadne koordinatorice su prepustene da to rijesavaju sa spranca odgovorom...ja ne mogu prihvat odgovor da i 20togodisnjakinje znaju isto tako imat problem kod neuspjelih Ivfa..ili da je do js donatorke?!wtf...previse je to ostavljene love za takav odgovor...ja imam 43, hipo hashi, astma,alergije,mthfr jednu kopiju...i  nemre mi lijecnik odgovirit nego koord...a znam da mi nije ponudio niko infuziju one soje...cura do mene je imala visoka antitijela ne znam cega pa je dobila alternativu...ja nisam imala pojma da oni to omaju u pfcu...

----------


## kaji

> Ono sto me jako boli je da sam u mailu trazila sto bi dodatno pokusala istrazit naoravit neke nove nalaze ovdje u zgu...ili sto bi mi preporucila kao drugi protokol...jer kak ti to bi odlucilo da li cu se dalje lijecit u PFC...odgovor 0 jer jadne koordinatorice su prepustene da to rijesavaju sa spranca odgovorom...ja ne mogu prihvat odgovor da i 20togodisnjakinje znaju isto tako imat problem kod neuspjelih Ivfa..ili da je do js donatorke?!wtf...previse je to ostavljene love za takav odgovor...ja imam 43, hipo hashi, astma,alergije,mthfr jednu kopiju...i  nemre mi lijecnik odgovirit nego koord...a znam da mi nije ponudio niko infuziju one soje...cura do mene je imala visoka antitijela ne znam cega pa je dobila alternativu...ja nisam imala pojma da oni to omaju u pfcu...


da to si bas dobro rekla. zao mi je sto je tako ispalo. i ja sam uvijek sama se raspitivala i citala. ovdje u njemackoj su mi prvo rekli morate u cesku na donaciju jer nemate vasih jc radi uranjene menopauze. ok mi otisli u cesku ali ni poslije 2 donorke, 2,5 godine, 7 transfera  i mnogo dobrih jc od mladih cura ja jos uvijeek nemam bebu. i niko nezna zasto. sad su mi te intralipide ponudili ali sam ja ovdje na rodi naucila svasta, pa odem da mi provjere i trombofolije i antitjela stitnjace. sve je ok osim mojih antitjela koji su opet oko 500 pa cu morati ranije sa predinsonom poceti i selen malo pojacati. eto nekad me naljuti to sto samo kazu upornost se isplati, mi jesmo uporni ali isto tako smo ljudi koji imaju dusu i ne zelimo biti samo neki broj i procent statistike. 
zenice drzi mi se  :Heart:

----------


## Ženica75

Tako je Kaji...ja bi jos napomenula da sam zeznula moj tsh jer sam ga ovaj put od pocetka provjeravala svaki tjedan dana...znaci cure tsh se rapidno dize sa prvim tabletama protokola i  morate pojacavat doze th euthyroxa...krv vadite privatno tsh i free 3 i 4..ja sam sa svojon endokrnologicom mailom dogovarala th...prosli put mi je nskon bete bio tsh 4,5 a pocerak protokola skolski 1...vidis zaboravila sam skroz na antitijela..al jela sam brazilske orascice..jel moguce da zbog ant. odbacuje embrij...dr. kazu ne.. tko ce ga znat..sto sad i kakoo dalje...cure hipo hashi/mthfr javite se...

----------


## Rominka

MPO je nekome dugatrajan put, a nekome se posreci iz prvog pokusaja. Nema te pretrage koja ce rezultirari sa 100% trudnocom i zivorodjenim djetetom. Ne postoji, jer da postoji svaka bi od nas bila majka vec na pocetku puta. S druge strane treba biti proaktivan pacijent i znati u sto se upusta.

Zenice, ovo s tsh nije tocno. To je mozda tvoj slucaj. Meni konkretno stitnjaca odreagira, ali ima sporo paljenje pa se reakcija dogodi nakon sto prestanem sa svom terapijom nakon negativne bete. Nismo sve iste, nemamo iste organizme. Ali da treba kontrolirati, tu si u pravu. Isto tako, terapiji treba do 4 tj da pocne djelovati pa korigiranje svaki tj ne moze svakome odgovarati. 
Zenice, mozes li traziti da razgovaras s doktorom koji mijenja dr. Lazarovski? Da te nazovu a ti si unaprijed pripremis sva pitanja koja te muce?

----------


## Katesplit1

> A jeste li radili imunoloske pretrage prije infuzije? Ili?


Rominka, ja sam radila osnovne testove, antinuklearna antitijela, ana profile 8, kardiolipidi. Godinu prije prvog ciklusa moj imunitet se iz nekog razloga potpuno srusio, bila sam pod sumnjom da imam multiplu sklerozu. Nista mi nisu nasli. Nakon tri ciklusa u Sistini, koja mi nije ponudila nikakvo dodatno testiranje, dijagnostiku, zahvat, nemoguce je dobiti I kulturu blastocista ... trazila sam kliniku koja nudi dodatne zahvate I tehnike I trazila da na meni primjene sve osim preparata na bazi krvi-plazme.

----------


## Gita 10

> Ne znam sto bi rekla meni je transfer radila 27.2....beta opet jedna velika nula...bilo mi je jako cudno na transferu...naime preko uzv se nis nije vidilo u jednom trenutku je dr.L sama uzela uzv od sestre jer sestra nikako da potrefi..onda je uzela i dupli kateter i tako se navodila do matrenice...sto rec nikad nisam imala takvih problema...eto to su bili zadnji embriji...sve savrseno morule, hist./scratching, tsh u normali, decortin,andol,estrofem i utrici,flasteri estromon endic skoro 11 mm i opet nista...


Ženice meni su transfer radili dr.L i jedan muški doktor (mislim da je to dr. Hlavka ili Hlivka). Dr.L je cijelo vrijeme držala ultrazvuk i objašnjavala korake. Znači dr.L i doktor glavni akteri vraćanja embrija. Dr.L na uzv s doktor s kateterom.

----------


## Tulipan37

Evo i mene. Cijelo vrijeme vas čitam al kako nisam imala nikakvih novosti nisam ni pisala. Uglavnom, predala sam dokumentaciju na HZZO za refundaciju i sad čekam rješenje a danas krećem s prvim dijelom protokoloa, tj. krećem piti kontracepciju kako bi sljedeći mjesec dobila u određeno vrijeme. Protokol je takav da bi trebali u Prag negdje oko 29.04. pa na tjedan dana. Htjela sam pitati da li imate preporuku za neki smještaj koji  nije preskup ali da je pristojan? I da li ima netko s foruma tko će u to vrijeme biti u Pragu?

----------


## Carrot

> Evo i mene. Cijelo vrijeme vas čitam al kako nisam imala nikakvih novosti nisam ni pisala. Uglavnom, predala sam dokumentaciju na HZZO za refundaciju i sad čekam rješenje a danas krećem s prvim dijelom protokoloa, tj. krećem piti kontracepciju kako bi sljedeći mjesec dobila u određeno vrijeme. Protokol je takav da bi trebali u Prag negdje oko 29.04. pa na tjedan dana. Htjela sam pitati da li imate preporuku za neki smještaj koji  nije preskup ali da je pristojan? I da li ima netko s foruma tko će u to vrijeme biti u Pragu?


http://forum.roda.hr/showthread.php?p=3036711


tu sam ti odgovorila za smjestaj...

----------


## Gita 10

> Evo i mene. Cijelo vrijeme vas čitam al kako nisam imala nikakvih novosti nisam ni pisala. Uglavnom, predala sam dokumentaciju na HZZO za refundaciju i sad čekam rješenje a danas krećem s prvim dijelom protokoloa, tj. krećem piti kontracepciju kako bi sljedeći mjesec dobila u određeno vrijeme. Protokol je takav da bi trebali u Prag negdje oko 29.04. pa na tjedan dana. Htjela sam pitati da li imate preporuku za neki smještaj koji  nije preskup ali da je pristojan? I da li ima netko s foruma tko će u to vrijeme biti u Pragu?


Tulipan37 poslala sam ti pp da ne zatrpavam temu

----------


## Tulipan37

Gita 10 imaš pp.

Cure, dobili smo rješenje od HZZO-a da nam sufinanciraju dio postupka za donaciju js. Rješenje smo dobili u roku od 20-tak dana tako da sam šokirana brzinom ovog djela naše državne službe. Ako nekome treba pomoć u vezi dokumentacije koja se predaje slobodno mi se javite na pp da ne zatrpavamo temu.

----------


## Rominka

Tulipan,hajde molim te ispisi ovdje kako je tekla procedura i sto si sve predala te kakvo ste rjesenje dobili. Vec dugo nitko nije isao s rjesenjem HZZO-a pa da malo osvjezis informacije kojima baratamo. I da, zaista ste brzo dobili odgovor. Zelim vam uspjesan odlazak <3

----------


## Zora3

Pozdrav svima, borba (prije patnja) s azoo počela prošle godine. Odlučili smo se javiti u C. Budejovice pa ako netko ima iskustva bila bih zahvalna na dijeljenju. I procedura sa HZZO je također dobrodošla. Unaprijed puno hvala!

----------


## Rominka

Dobrodosla Zora  :Smile: 
Kazes da ste zatrazili da idete preko HZZO-a i odobreno vam je, ako sam dobro shvatila. Moram priznati da me veseli citati da to sad ide lakse i brze i da stizu pozitivna rjesenja. Zamolila bih i tebe da nam napises kako je teklo, odnosno sto ste sve morali predati ne bi li vam odobrili. Sto se tice CB, reci sto te konkretno zanima. Mi smo kod njih. Obicno dr trazi dva dolaska, jedan 2dc kada te pregleda i kada dogovarate daljne korake, dobijes lijekove (pokazu ti sto kako koristiti). I kasnije dolazis nazad na aspiraciju jajnih stanica i transfer kada ostajes nekih 5/7 dana. To je ako idete s tvojim js i doniranim spermijima. 
Slobodno pisi i pitaj i nemoj se zabrinuti ako vidis da tvojoj poruci treba malo vise vremena da se objavi. Jos si nova pa prolazi provjeru.

----------


## Tulipan37

Rominka hvala puno na lijepim željama... Ne znam kada ti ideš al nadam se da ćete uspjeti ovaj put. To ti od srca želim  :Heart: 

Što se tiče dokumentacije koja se predaje ona je sljedeća:
- zahtjev i prijedlog za upućivanje na lijećenje u inozemstvo (to je tiskanica koju popunjava vaš MPO liječnik i mora imati potpise na dnu od oba supružnika. Piše samo jedno al su mi na HZZO-u rekli da oboje potpišemo) Mora imati i oba pečata, i od MPO liječnika i od ustanove tj. klinike koja šalje na INO lječenje. I bitno je da upišu koji postupak rade, da li IVF ili ICSI, možda najbolje da upišu oba tako da oba imate pokrivena.
- Cijelu dokumetaciju povijesti bolesti, IVF-a, ICSI-a, ili bilo kakvih postupaka koje ste imali u RH
- Nalaze laboratorijskih pretraga (krvi i urina) ne stariji od 6 mjeseci
- Nalaze za AMH, spermiogram, TSH, , FSH, LH, nalazi krvi na spolne bolesti, mikrobiološke pretrage muškog ejakulata i urina, ženske pretrage na klamidiju, mycoplasmu, ureaplasmu,, papa test i za sve to nalaz ne smije biti stariji od 6 mjeseci. Isti ti nalazi trebaju i za Prag i isto ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci tako da ih nije loše napraviti sve da ih imate i za jedne i za druge.
- vjenčani list ili potvrda od javnog bilježnika o izvanbračnoj zajednici
- potvrda od klinike koju izaberete da vas primaju u postupak. Nju vam šalje administrator s kojim se dopisujete na mail u roku 1 dana nakon što im javite, oni već znaju što treba pisati. Bitno je samo da im napišete koji postupak je upisan u tiskanicu koju ćete uzeti od svog MPO doktora jer isti postupak mora pisati i na tiskanici i na potvrdi.
- Suglasnost da pristajete na način plaćanja koji se predlaže (nama HZZO pokriva 1000 EUR a ostatak od 4200 EUR sami snosimo, to piše i na potvrdi koju administrator pošalje. Tako da prepišete s te potvrde koliko vam se pokriva od HZZO-a a koliko sami plaćate) 

Mi smo još uz to dali i nalaz krvnih grupa, zlu ne trebalo. 

I to je to. Sve kopirate i njima dajete kopije osim tiskanice i suglasnosti, one idu u orginalu.

Prije nego što sam počela prikupljati dokumentaciju zvala sam ih na brojeve: 01/6397 429 ii 01/6397 431 i na tim brojevima možete dobiti sve informacije vezano za dokumentaciju a da ne morate ostaviti nikakve podatke o sebi (ako vam je to bitno). Ženskica koja je sa mnom pričala je bila jako ljubazna i sve mi je izdiktirala i čekala da zapišem.
Nakon što sam predala dokumentaciju zvala sam nakon 20 dana da provjerim u kojoj je fazi predmet i cure su mi rekle da je rješenje već poslano na moju adresu, zovete ih na broj 01/6397 426.

Nadam se da sam malo pomogla a svima nam želim da što prije budemo trudne  :Saint:

----------


## Rominka

Tulipan, hvala ti na zeljama i na ovim podacima. Voljela bih samo da pojasnimo jos jednom - vi idete u postupak s donacijom cega? Tvoje ce informacije pomoci novima koji dolaze u potrazi za informacijama i savjetima.

----------


## Tulipan37

Mi idemo na donaciju jajne stanice.

----------


## Rominka

Hvala ti Tulipan. Pitala sam te zbog toga sto je procedura malo drugacija kad je donacija spermija. Nadam se da ce Zora napisati sto su oni sve morali proci i skupiti. 

I sretno svima  :grouphug:

----------


## Tulipan37

Rominka, vi isto idete brzo na postupak? 
Nema na cemu, tu smo da se informiramo o svemu. 
Mada mislim da su brojevi za info o svakom postupku isti tako da ih se uvijek moze nazvati i pitati.

Cure, svima nam drzim palceve za uspjeh! ❤

----------


## Rominka

Je Tulipan, brojevi su isti, ali ocito su malo ubrzali proceduru jer su cure znale i vise od mjesec dana cekati. Svakakvih je situacija bilo.

Ja sam upravo u pripremi za FET. Sam transfer bi trebao biti 9.4. Jos malo, jos malo.

----------


## Zora3

Bok cure, nismo još ništa počeli prikupljati jer smo 6 mjeseci čekali termin za Tese na Rebru da bi nam javili da moramo još čekati :/ . Kako imamo 35, odlučili smo se za Češku i donaciju. Sve skupa nas je psihički dosta iscrpilo, a još nismo ni otišli. Pratim ovaj thread već neko vrijeme i tek sad sam skupila hrabrosti da se javim. Svima puno, puno hvala na informacijama. Javim kad budem imala više informacija o proceduri na HZZO.

----------


## Rominka

Zora, znam sto prolazite. Mi smo izgubili nekoliko godina u Zg, sto zbog zakona sto zbog neimanja dr koji bi obavio biopsiju i na kraju smo odustali i od biopsije i od potrazivanja od HZZO-a jer ne daju punu cifru lijecenja vec samo neku 1/3 i putne troskove samo za zenu. S obzirom na godine, ako ikako mozete financijski pregrmit, krenite sami.

----------


## Tulipan37

> Je Tulipan, brojevi su isti, ali ocito su malo ubrzali proceduru jer su cure znale i vise od mjesec dana cekati. Svakakvih je situacija bilo.
> 
> Ja sam upravo u pripremi za FET. Sam transfer bi trebao biti 9.4. Jos malo, jos malo.


Rominka draga, držim vam fige i na rukama i na nogama.
Otvorite nam sezonu proljeća s svojim uspjehom!  :grouphug:

----------


## Rominka

Sve je dogovoreno. Ovaj put transfer pada na 16dc, za razliku od prijasnjih koji su bili 19dc. Endometrij je lijepo odreagirao i to je to. Transfer je u petak, i tad se dogovaramo o daljnjoj terapiji.

----------


## bornastra

Rominka ❤️

Sve smo uz tebe!!

----------


## Tulipan37

Rominka, držim ti fige na najjace. Nek ovaj bude uspješan i dobitni ❤❤❤

----------


## Tulipan37

Cure, uzimam folnu od Solgara već neko vrijeme od 400 µg a po protokolu mi piše Acidum folicum od 10mg. Nekako mi se čini da su ove od Solgara preslabe pa me zanima koje ste vi kupovale i da li se za iste treba tražiti recept od ginekologa ili ih same kupujete?
Hvala

----------


## Carrot

> Cure, uzimam folnu od Solgara već neko vrijeme od 400 µg a po protokolu mi piše Acidum folicum od 10mg. Nekako mi se čini da su ove od Solgara preslabe pa me zanima koje ste vi kupovale i da li se za iste treba tražiti recept od ginekologa ili ih same kupujete?
> Hvala


meni su tu nudili...ali ja sam trazila onu u tableticama sto ide preko recepta...moja je neka Folacin od Jgl i od 5mg pa cu nakon sto potrosim Češke koje su bile od 10mg piti po 2 ove sto sam navela od 5mg...sto idu preko recepta

----------


## Carrot

> Sve je dogovoreno. Ovaj put transfer pada na 16dc, za razliku od prijasnjih koji su bili 19dc. Endometrij je lijepo odreagirao i to je to. Transfer je u petak, i tad se dogovaramo o daljnjoj terapiji.


Ajme Rominka pa ti se vec pakujes?! To je divna vijest! Vibramo na najjace! Vjeruj i bit ce!

----------


## Tulipan37

Carrot hvala ti za info. Zvala sam ginića, pustio mi je 2 kutije folacina. Do menge cu piti folnu od Solgara a s mengom krećem s folacinom 2 tablete od 5mg.

----------


## Rominka

Hvala curke  :Smile:  jedino sto sam zeznula jest da nisam stigla jos jednom prekontrolirati stitnjacu. Vec duze vrijeme je sve ok, pa se nadam da i je sada. Zadnji put sam pred mjesec i pol kontrolirala i bilo je ok.

----------


## kaji

> Sve je dogovoreno. Ovaj put transfer pada na 16dc, za razliku od prijasnjih koji su bili 19dc. Endometrij je lijepo odreagirao i to je to. Transfer je u petak, i tad se dogovaramo o daljnjoj terapiji.


Draga rominka sretno ❤️

----------


## lopuzica

Pozdrav svim curkama! Želim vam svima pozitivne bete ovog proljeća  :Smile: 
Ja planiram postupak početkom maja u PFC. Prethodna tri mjeseca sam se bavila sa TSH i insulinemijom, ali sada je i to ok i puna elana čekam sljedeći ciklus i bockanje  :Smile:  Ponovila sam sve nalaze, za sada mi djeluje sve ok, a sljedeće sedmice idem sa svim nalazima kod endokrinologa da mi da "zeleno svjetlo". Poslije toga i kod ginekologa da ponovim sve briseve da bih bila sigurna. Srećnoooo svimaaa!!!!  :grouphug:

----------


## Tulipan37

> Sve je dogovoreno. Ovaj put transfer pada na 16dc, za razliku od prijasnjih koji su bili 19dc. Endometrij je lijepo odreagirao i to je to. Transfer je u petak, i tad se dogovaramo o daljnjoj terapiji.


Draga Rominka, želim ti svu sreću svijeta sutra i da nam za 15 dana javis da si trudnica pa da se svi skupa možemo veseliti s tobom. ❤❤❤

----------


## nina977

Sretno Rominka!

----------


## Rominka

Transfer je prosao,glatko bez ikakvih problema. Ukidamo utrogestane od sutra, i pocinjem s crinone gelom, uz duphastone 3x1.  Sad ostaje 2ww

----------


## Tulipan37

Rominka vibriram i javljaj nam se. Sretno

----------


## Ziggy40

Draga Rominka..sretno  :Heart: ...dali ti je ovo prvi put da su ti dali i Duphastone, ja sam ih isto razmisljala pitati dali smijem piti?
Ja se pripremam takoder za 5 mj, ali mi se opet cista pojavila na jajniku pa sad cekam da mi ciklus zavrsi da vidim dali je otisla ili da odem da ju aspiriraju jer mi kad krenem sa pripremom skroz poremeti endometrij 

Znam da nije tema ali napisala sam i na poklanjam ljekove, ako nekom treba Fragmina 5000ij i Utrogestana poklanjam, pa napisite u inbox ako nekome treba

----------


## Rominka

Ziggy, zapravo su me prebacili na samo jedan crinone gel, a ja sam jos samoinicijativno i instiktivno (u dogovoru s curama koje se razumiju) odlucila i duphastone uzeti 3x1. Da budem pokrivena sigurno. Da li ce to ispasti dobitna kombinacija ne znam, ali vec mije danasnji dan lakse protekao bez utogestana.

----------


## Ziggy40

Iskreno ja sam se isto sama prebacila na crinone gel, tj pitala sam ih dali je to ok posto je to puno lakse, jedino sto su meni preporucili 2 puta na dan...a za duphastone mi je preporucila frendica koja je ginekolog, pa me bas zanimalo jer si ga spomenula, a ne moze nam skoditi..od sveg ❤️ ti zelim da ovaj bude dobitni. Mogu te pitati posto idem prvi put na FET dali se samo prati endometrij i koje dane otprilike je transfer?

----------


## Rominka

Ja sam 2dc krenula s estrofemom i pratili smo kako raste endometrij. Do ovog transfera uglavnom smo vracali 19dc, no ovaj put je transfer bio 16dc jer je endometrij bio taman. Duphastone nadomjescuje drugi crinone, barem po mom laickom shvacanju. Meni je inace progesteron dobar, pa vjerujm da ce ovo biti ok.

----------


## makajica

Poštovane suborke :Wink:  
evo da se i ja javim nakon duugoo vremena. ja i suprug krećemo ponovo u borbu ove godine. Htjela sam pitati... ako ima netko tko je bio u obje klinike u Češkoj ...ima li velike  razlike između klinika u odnosu sa pacijentom i načinu rada ?
Mi smo bili do sada dva puta u PFC i bili zadovoljni ali možda je vrijeme da se pokuša sa drugom klinikom... ima li razlike u cijeni ? Našla sam cjenik za Pronatal, ali sad sam primjetila da iako sam ga tražila, nisu mi iz PFCa poslali cjenik da usporedim...?
Tako da ako netko ima friški cjenik iz obje klinike za usporedbu bila bih zahvalna...

Lp,

----------


## Mala88

> Poštovane suborke 
> evo da se i ja javim nakon duugoo vremena. ja i suprug krećemo ponovo u borbu ove godine. Htjela sam pitati... ako ima netko tko je bio u obje klinike u Češkoj ...ima li velike  razlike između klinika u odnosu sa pacijentom i načinu rada ?
> Mi smo bili do sada dva puta u PFC i bili zadovoljni ali možda je vrijeme da se pokuša sa drugom klinikom... ima li razlike u cijeni ? Našla sam cjenik za Pronatal, ali sad sam primjetila da iako sam ga tražila, nisu mi iz PFCa poslali cjenik da usporedim...?
> Tako da ako netko ima friški cjenik iz obje klinike za usporedbu bila bih zahvalna...
> 
> Lp,


Pozdrav Makajica, ja sam u Pronatalu od prosle godine, pa sam po starom cjenovniku, a rekli su mi da se nedavno mjenjao pa novi nemam. Ja sam veoma zadovoljna sa njima, bila sam u jednoj drugoj klinici pa smo presli na pronatal i evo tek u pronatalu oba puta smo vidjeli rezultate. Doslo je do trudnoce ali se nije nazalost odrzala, ali to nije greska klinike. Mi smo bili na donaciji. Pre smo vracali po 1 embrio zbog moje diagnoze sindrom T pa da bi smanjili sanse za bkiznacku trudnocu, ali zadnja dva puta vracemo po 2 da povecamo sanse. Uglavnom ja sam prezadovoljna sa njima, i ako ti treba kontakt, mogu ti poslati  :Smile:

----------


## Tulipan37

> Poštovane suborke 
> evo da se i ja javim nakon duugoo vremena. ja i suprug krećemo ponovo u borbu ove godine. Htjela sam pitati... ako ima netko tko je bio u obje klinike u Češkoj ...ima li velike  razlike između klinika u odnosu sa pacijentom i načinu rada ?
> Mi smo bili do sada dva puta u PFC i bili zadovoljni ali možda je vrijeme da se pokuša sa drugom klinikom... ima li razlike u cijeni ? Našla sam cjenik za Pronatal, ali sad sam primjetila da iako sam ga tražila, nisu mi iz PFCa poslali cjenik da usporedim...?
> Tako da ako netko ima friški cjenik iz obje klinike za usporedbu bila bih zahvalna...
> 
> Lp,


Makajica, ne znam na sto ides al sam ti ja na stranici 82 napisala sve cijene za donaciju js za 3 klinike. Cijene su s kraja 2017 i ne znam da li su nesto mijenjali.
Mi smo se na kraju odlucili za PFC i idemo krajem mjeseca. 
Sretno.

----------


## makajica

Drage moje evo dobila sam cjenike i hvala Vam puno svima

----------


## Mirela0305

Pozdrav svima 
Ja sam nova ovdje. Uglavnom vas pratim i divim vam se koliki ste borci. 

Veliku sreću želim svima

----------


## Mirela0305

Moja priča ide ovako.
Išla sam na Ivf postupak u privatnu kliniku u Zagreb. Nažalost plod je završio u jajovodu i uklonjen mi je lijevi jajovod. Znači vanmaternična trudnoća gdje sam skoro platila glavom kako se kaže. Bila sam u komi dva dana. Nakon oporavka ponovno smo bili spremni krenuti. Došao taj mjesec a meni kasni M i ja nazovem svog doktora da što da radim kasni mi a moram u kliniku se javiti. On kaže odmah dolazi na odjel bolnice ja sam u dežurstvu. Uradi se ultrazvuk i doktor doživi skoro srčani udar jer sam trudna. Ovo je čudo samo je ponavljao i čestitao nam a ja plakala kao kišna godina. Uglavnom rodila sam carskim rezom bebača. Nakon dečka rodila sam curicu isto je teklo sve super i na prirodan način ali isto na carski rez. 
Pošto smo htjeli još djece i još uvijek želimo sad je doista problem u meni. 
Krećemo u Pronatal 16.05. na konzultacije i onda ćemo sve znati detaljnije što nam je činiti dalje.

----------


## mare41

Romi, pratim, navijam i čekam

----------


## biska

Rominka, i ja navirujem i nadam se...

----------


## Rominka

Drage moje, skupa se nadamo! Hvala vam od srca ❤️

----------


## Mirela0305

Rominka želim ti veeeeeliku betu ❤

----------


## Ziggy40

Rominka ❤️
Dali netko zna sto je sa Antonija Mia?

----------


## Rominka

Cure, nista od mene ni ovaj put. Idemo dalje!!!

----------


## kaji

> Cure, nista od mene ni ovaj put. Idemo dalje!!!


Zao mi je draga, idemo zajedno dalje i uporne smo  :grouphug:

----------


## Mirela0305

Rominka, žao mi je. Ti si prava lavica i nema odustajanja ❤

----------


## London

Pozdrav svima, nova sam na forumu ali dugi niz godina u borbi za bebu. Prosli smo nekoliko klinika i sad zadnje smo imali transfer 2 blastice u Pragu. I beta napokon pozitivna! Ali par dana nakon toga smeđi isjedak, odmah odem na pregled i doktorica vidi 2 gest.mjehurića. danas 5 dana nakon toga puno obilniji smeđi iscjedak. Nemam trudničkih simptoma, grudi se povecaju pa se smanje. To me plaši. A i prije par godina sam imala spontani. Jel tko imao sličnu situaciju, bez simptoma, sa smeđim iscjedkom, a da je dobro završilo?

----------


## Carrot

> Pozdrav svima, nova sam na forumu ali dugi niz godina u borbi za bebu. Prosli smo nekoliko klinika i sad zadnje smo imali transfer 2 blastice u Pragu. I beta napokon pozitivna! Ali par dana nakon toga smeđi isjedak, odmah odem na pregled i doktorica vidi 2 gest.mjehurića. danas 5 dana nakon toga puno obilniji smeđi iscjedak. Nemam trudničkih simptoma, grudi se povecaju pa se smanje. To me plaši. A i prije par godina sam imala spontani. Jel tko imao sličnu situaciju, bez simptoma, sa smeđim iscjedkom, a da je dobro završilo?


ovo ti je za temu "Nakon transfera II"
Uglavnom moje skromno misljenje je da taj smedji iscjedak nema veze...meni cak u otpusnom pisalo da je mguce iscjedak takav...samo onda utrogestane uzimas oralno (ako ih uzimas). Ja nisam imala iscjedak i nisam imala nikakve simptome i hvala Bogu 1 od 2 se primila [emoji214][emoji4]
ali vrlo je cest taj iscjedak...da je cista krv, onda vec moze biti problemcic...ali opet sve ovisi...nista se ne brini...bit ce to 2 pilica vidim ja ☺

----------


## London

Carrot hvala puno na odgovoru. U petak imam drugi ultrazvuk i nadam se da ce sve biti ok.  Ispricavam se što sam na krivoj temi, prebacujem se nakon transfera II

----------


## Rominka

Peti, neuspjeli pokusaj je iza nas. Do sad smo svoje povjerenje bili poklonili PFC i Pronatalu, no sve vise smo dojma da se natjecu medjusobno i zaboravljaju na nas pacijente. U PFC-u je doslo do toga da ako ne inzistiras dr. L ides u postupak po nekoj spranci, a u Pronatalu se tkdj nesto dogadja jer doktora vidjeti i razgovarati s njim je ravno lutriji. Izgleda da je vrijeme za novi par ociju. Tako da, odlucili smo se za Gennet kliniku u Pragu koja nema koordinatora za balkanske/slavenske jezike, ali imaju za eng i tal pa nam ta jezicna barijera ne predstavlja problem. Jos u mogucoj opciji je u Europe IVF u Brnu. Pisat cemo objema klinikama pa cu vam odgovore, odnosno kontakte i iskustvo prenijeti. Gennet ima vrlo vrlo transparentne stranice i imaju cjenik pa ne moras nikoga moljakati kako bi ga dobio - unaprijed znas sto i koliko kosta, do najmanjeg detalja. 

Eto toliko za sada. Sad slijedi jos jedan slijed nekih pretraga, odluka kamo slijedeci put poci i naravno malo odmoriti jer ovo su bila tri pokusaja u 10 mjeseci. A i novcice treba opet skupljati.

----------


## makajica

Hvala Rominka na tvojem podijeljenom iskustvu. svima će nam dobro doći. Nažalost kao što vidimo i opet se sve više vrti samo oko novaca  :Sad:  ajde i ugleda ako ćemo tako ( tko će brže više bolje )

----------


## Rominka

I jedni i drugi imaju najvise posla s "nasim" narodima iskljucivo zbog te jezicne barijere. Visoko su kotirali, no nekako u zadnje vrijeme rade po sprancama.
A kad krenes istrazivati druge klinike sokiras se njihovom ponudom. Malo sam danas istrazivala i druge i poslala sam mailove jos nekim klinikama - pa cemo vidjeti.

----------


## mrena

Rominka, žao mi je zbog neuspjeha. 
Ako nije tajna, zašto ste se odlučili samo za klinike van hr? 
Ja sam u ovome nova i krenula sam u hr za početak pa ako slučajno ne bude uspjeha istražujem što dalje

----------


## Rominka

Mrena, zbog dijagnoze smo u Ceskoj - azoospermia.

----------


## miny

Rominka draga,   nakon  duuuugog  vremena    sam posjetila   forum..  i vidim tvoje postove.     Samo  hrabro  dalje. Ne   odustajte.  Sreća prati  hrabre i uporne.   Sretno

----------


## mrena

> Mrena, zbog dijagnoze smo u Ceskoj - azoospermia.


draga rominka, čitala sam s moba pa nisam vidjela potpis.

vidim po trudu da kod vas nema odustajanja i želim svu sreću kad se odlučite ponovo  :Heart:

----------


## Ženica75

Bok cure samo sa se javim da vas pratim...emotivno sam prazna nakon svih neuspjeha i razmisljam kako cu i sta dalje...ili bolje receno gdje....uzela sam si pauzu...al vrijeme ide uh...osim pronatala i pfca ima li tko da je bio u nekoj drugoj klinici i koja su iskustva...donacija js...uspjesi...Rominka draga...

----------


## Rominka

Zenice, ja sam sad kontaktirala Reprofit Brno, Gynem u Pragu i Gennet u Pragu. Odluka ce biti izmedju njih. Jedino sto oni nemaju koordinatora za nase jezike, pa je komunikacija ili na eng ili njem ili neki drugi jezik. Gennet mi se za sada cine najizgledniji, no odlucit cemo nakon iscrpne komunikacije sa svima.

----------


## Mala88

Rominka cudim se da gynem nema koordinatora na nasem jeziku, kada sam ja bila kod nih imali su... Uglavnom puno srece za koju god da se odlucis!

----------


## Rominka

Mala, zar zaista? Jucer su me bas oni zvali i sva komunikacija je bila na engl i pitala me moze ili eng ili da proslijedi kolegici za njemacki ili talijanski?  Bi li molim te napisala svoje iskustvo s njima? Ili ako vec jesi, reci pa cu traziti (samo mi okvirno reci kad si pisala)  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

Da, kada sam ja bila imala sam koordinatorku na nasem jeziku, ali cim ti nisu ponudili mozda ne radi vise tu. A iskustvo pa ovako: klinika je novija, pa mogu reci da je ljepse opremljena mozda od ove u kojoj sam sada. Dr Mrazek koji je jedan od doktora, je radio u pronatal ili pfc kako sam cula. Bilo je nekoliko stvari koje meni nisu odgovarale: prvo ta nihova neorganizovanost: dr i na papiru pise drugacija doza lekova nakon transfera, koordinatorka mi kaze drugu, pa kad je pitam kaze cekaj da vidim sa doktorom (meni je to bilo previse neodgovorno)  Embriologinja koja je radila tamo je bila veoma veoma mlada, pa me malo plasilo njeno iskustvo. Dva razlicita doktora su mi bili na transferima, a sto se uspjeha tice nista kod njih. Neznam meni nekako nisu ulijevali povjerenje, cak ni smrzlice nisam iskoristila nego sam se prebacila na pronatal. Sto se pronatala tice ja sam zadovoljna, jer odmah smo vidjeli makar neki pomak  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Mala, otpisala sam ih danas odmah. Dobila sam obrasce i objasnjenja za postupak s doniranim jajnim stanicama. Nesto o cemu uopce nismo razgovarali, ni dotakli se te teme. Ne znam otkud joj to, ali neka odmah u pocetku pirije nego je doslo do ozbiljnijih razgovora.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Iskreno ja sam se isto sama prebacila na crinone gel, tj pitala sam ih dali je to ok posto je to puno lakse, jedino sto su meni preporucili 2 puta na dan...a za duphastone mi je preporucila frendica koja je ginekolog, pa me bas zanimalo jer si ga spomenula, a ne moze nam skoditi..od sveg ❤️ ti zelim da ovaj bude dobitni. Mogu te pitati posto idem prvi put na FET dali se samo prati endometrij i koje dane otprilike je transfer?


 helouu kak si? Si krenula? Nema me bas na rodi jer delam od v do v...idem na ponovni pokusaj na jesen po trebam sto vise moni moni....ajd javi se

----------


## Mala88

Dali je neko komunicirao sa Pronatalom, ili Andrijanom skorije? Ima vec dvije nedelje od kako sam joj pisala da je pitam nesto i nema odgovora. Ja pisala danas opet, nema odgovora.. joj malo je pocela da me nervira ta situacija!

----------


## rose

drage cure,nakon 5 godina odlucili smo pokusati jos jednom u pragu i mozda dobiti sestru ili brata... idemo na fet... 

citajuci vase mailove naisla sam na info da se cuvanje embrija u pfc-u placa 150 eura godisnje... i sokiralo me,naime to mi je prva vijest,nikad me nikad o tome nije obavijestio? ni da kasnim ni da nisam platila
jeli stvarno to tako? placate?

----------


## Carrot

Postoji u cjeniku...ali pravi se blesava...i ako ti kazu reci da ti to nikad nitko nije rekao...bla bla
Iskreno...mi smo sad bili po 1.put i ostalo nam je 3 zametka...i nisu nam isto rekli nista za ubuduce...


> drage cure,nakon 5 godina odlucili smo pokusati jos jednom u pragu i mozda dobiti sestru ili brata... idemo na fet... 
> 
> citajuci vase mailove naisla sam na info da se cuvanje embrija u pfc-u placa 150 eura godisnje... i sokiralo me,naime to mi je prva vijest,nikad me nikad o tome nije obavijestio? ni da kasnim ni da nisam platila
> jeli stvarno to tako? placate?

----------


## srdela

Drage cure, najprije pozdrav svima! Pokušat ću vam što kraće opisati svoju situaciju te bih zaista cijenila vaša mišljenja i iskustva, a budući da smo počeli ozbiljno razmišljati o donaciji js u Češkoj.
Iza nas je 10 postupaka u HR (3 prirodna i 7 ivf), sve neuspješno, u nekoliko različitih klinika. Moja dijagnoza je hipotireoza, endometrioza i bila je i adenomioza zbog koje sam dva puta bila na histeroskopiji te je to sada navodno pod kontrolom, endometrij sada izgleda uvijek u redu na uzv. Osnovni problem je endometrioza. Prije 6 godina zbog nje mi je otklonjen jedan jajnik i sve postupke sam zapravo radila nakon toga s jednim jajnikom. Dobivali smo 6 do 8 stanica, sada dobivam 2 do 3. Meni se čini, ali nikada mi to nije baš konkretno potvrđeno, da stanice nisu baš kvalitetne. Dođe do oplodnje, ali i kad smo imali više stanica, nikad ne dobijemo blastociste i uglavnom su transferi drugi i treći dan. 
Sada ponovno imam endometriozu – cistu na preostalom jajniku i na granici je za operaciju te sam zadnja dva postupka radila s tom cistom. Velika je vjerojatnost da bih izgubila i drugi jajnik kada bi se odlučili na operaciju. 
Ono što me muči i za što bih cijenila vaša mišljenja:
1. Budući da još uvijek dobivamo stanice, jesam li ja već kandidat za donaciju js, a s obzirom na sve neuspjehe? Kako HZZO gleda na to i plaća li HZZO uopće sada donaciju u Češkoj ili više ne?
2. Kada bi se odlučili za donaciju, muči me stanje s endometriozom. Mislite li da bi šanse za uspjeh možda bile veće kada bi se cista ipak otklonila? Sjećam se koliko su mi menstruacije nakon prve laparoskopije bile lakše i koliko sam se bolje osjećala. Vjerujem da ima utjecaj na cijeli organizam pa se bojim da bi imala utjecaj na implantaciju i ishod ivf-a s donacijom, što mislite? Zapravo mi se nekako teško pomiriti s činjenicom da ostanem bez oba jajnika i željela bih izbjeći operaciju, ali me strah i eventualnog utjecaja na uspjeh s donacijom.
3. Koje klinike u Češkoj bi vi preporučili za prve konzultacije i mogu li im se obratiti s nalazima starim skoro godinu dana ili moram prvo izvaditi sve novo, npr. hormone?
Znam da nije baš jako kratko, ali puno se toga događalo pa nije baš jednostavno skratiti.
Hvala vam svima!

----------


## Carrot

> Drage cure, najprije pozdrav svima! Pokušat ću vam što kraće opisati svoju situaciju te bih zaista cijenila vaša mišljenja i iskustva, a budući da smo počeli ozbiljno razmišljati o donaciji js u Češkoj.
> Iza nas je 10 postupaka u HR (3 prirodna i 7 ivf), sve neuspješno, u nekoliko različitih klinika. Moja dijagnoza je hipotireoza, endometrioza i bila je i adenomioza zbog koje sam dva puta bila na histeroskopiji te je to sada navodno pod kontrolom, endometrij sada izgleda uvijek u redu na uzv. Osnovni problem je endometrioza. Prije 6 godina zbog nje mi je otklonjen jedan jajnik i sve postupke sam zapravo radila nakon toga s jednim jajnikom. Dobivali smo 6 do 8 stanica, sada dobivam 2 do 3. Meni se čini, ali nikada mi to nije baš konkretno potvrđeno, da stanice nisu baš kvalitetne. Dođe do oplodnje, ali i kad smo imali više stanica, nikad ne dobijemo blastociste i uglavnom su transferi drugi i treći dan. 
> Sada ponovno imam endometriozu – cistu na preostalom jajniku i na granici je za operaciju te sam zadnja dva postupka radila s tom cistom. Velika je vjerojatnost da bih izgubila i drugi jajnik kada bi se odlučili na operaciju. 
> Ono što me muči i za što bih cijenila vaša mišljenja:
> 1. Budući da još uvijek dobivamo stanice, jesam li ja već kandidat za donaciju js, a s obzirom na sve neuspjehe? Kako HZZO gleda na to i plaća li HZZO uopće sada donaciju u Češkoj ili više ne?
> 2. Kada bi se odlučili za donaciju, muči me stanje s endometriozom. Mislite li da bi šanse za uspjeh možda bile veće kada bi se cista ipak otklonila? Sjećam se koliko su mi menstruacije nakon prve laparoskopije bile lakše i koliko sam se bolje osjećala. Vjerujem da ima utjecaj na cijeli organizam pa se bojim da bi imala utjecaj na implantaciju i ishod ivf-a s donacijom, što mislite? Zapravo mi se nekako teško pomiriti s činjenicom da ostanem bez oba jajnika i željela bih izbjeći operaciju, ali me strah i eventualnog utjecaja na uspjeh s donacijom.
> 3. Koje klinike u Češkoj bi vi preporučili za prve konzultacije i mogu li im se obratiti s nalazima starim skoro godinu dana ili moram prvo izvaditi sve novo, npr. hormone?
> Znam da nije baš jako kratko, ali puno se toga događalo pa nije baš jednostavno skratiti.
> Hvala vam svima!


Ciao Srdela, zao mi da ti ne mogu puno pomoci s odgovorima jer moja situacija je obrnuta. Nisi navela koliko imas godina??? Jer moje misljenje je da ako imas do 30 da probas brljaviti u Hr i sl, ali ako si preko 30 ili cak 35 nemoj gubiti na vremenu nego idi dalje. Drugo, u PFC mozes poslati nalaze pa ce ti se javiti koordinatorica ali oni ti bas ne daju misljenje vec dogovaraju postupak. E sad, Pronatal radi navodno na nacin da prvo moras doci osobno na razgovor .Ne znam koliko si spremna odvojiti vremena i novaca za samo konzultacije u Češkoj. 
Tvoje tijelo je dobro izmoreno postupcima...razmisli sto i koliko zelis. 
Teske su odluke u pitanju ali pazi na sebe i svoje tijelo. Možda ti vise pomognu cure sa slicnijom dijagnozom. 
Što god odlucila tvoje "rode" su uz tebe!

----------


## srdela

Hvala ti Carrot! Iako sam se tek nedavno pridružila forumu, već sam vas dugo čitala i samo čitajući se osjećaš nekako da nisi sam na svijetu  :grouphug: 
Godina imam 38 tako da je i to jedan od ključnih faktora što bih probala ipak nešto drugo izvan Hr.
Zanima me još jedna stvar, vidjela sam da se spominje ovdje na forumu EmbryoGlue i išla sam na stranice klinike pročitati o čemu se radi. Nisam do sad čula još za to, jer nisam ni proučavala do sada ivf u Češkoj. Ima li pozitivnih iskustava ovdje s tim, odnosno cure koje recimo dobiju stanice i embrije kao ja, a izostaje implantacija?

----------


## Carrot

E pa zato te pitam za godine. 
Mislim da nemas sto onda cekati...
jer ne mora ti ni ovamo upaliti iz prve, toga moras biti svjesna.
Sto se tice embrioglue, ja sam ga uzela. Rekla je biologica da to oko 7% (koliko se sjecam) povecava sanse. Pa eto svaki postotak je nesto.
Sto se tice izostanka implantacije ne mogu tvrditi jer meni je hvala Bogu upalilo iz prve gore.







> Hvala ti Carrot! Iako sam se tek nedavno pridružila forumu, već sam vas dugo čitala i samo čitajući se osjećaš nekako da nisi sam na svijetu 
> Godina imam 38 tako da je i to jedan od ključnih faktora što bih probala ipak nešto drugo izvan Hr.
> Zanima me još jedna stvar, vidjela sam da se spominje ovdje na forumu EmbryoGlue i išla sam na stranice klinike pročitati o čemu se radi. Nisam do sad čula još za to, jer nisam ni proučavala do sada ivf u Češkoj. Ima li pozitivnih iskustava ovdje s tim, odnosno cure koje recimo dobiju stanice i embrije kao ja, a izostaje implantacija?

----------


## srdela

Mislila si da nemam što čekati da se odlučim za donaciju? Ja nikako da odustanem od same sebe  :Laughing: 
To me zapravo najviše muči, jer i dalje dobijem par stanica uz sve dijagnoze. I sad kad sam vidjela ovaj EmbryoGlue i EmbryoGen, opet se počnem nadati da možda mogu još nešto poduzeti s vlastitim stanicama. A s druge strane, tu su godine i niz neuspjeha i možda ću samo opet potrošiti vrijeme i novac i možda bi trebala ići odmah na donaciju... Trebala bih dogovoriti konzultacije s nekom češkom klinikom i vidjeti što oni misle pa ću možda biti pametnija za donijeti odluku.

----------


## Carrot

Točno te razumijem sto zelis reci i sto te muci, ali ovdje mnogo zena ide na donaciju unatoc svojim stanicama upravo zbog kvalitete ili sl...
Znam da je tesko odluciti se dok god imas i kapi nade, ali vrijeme leti...i novac...


> Mislila si da nemam što čekati da se odlučim za donaciju? Ja nikako da odustanem od same sebe [emoji38]
> To me zapravo najviše muči, jer i dalje dobijem par stanica uz sve dijagnoze. I sad kad sam vidjela ovaj EmbryoGlue i EmbryoGen, opet se počnem nadati da možda mogu još nešto poduzeti s vlastitim stanicama. A s druge strane, tu su godine i niz neuspjeha i možda ću samo opet potrošiti vrijeme i novac i možda bi trebala ići odmah na donaciju... Trebala bih dogovoriti konzultacije s nekom češkom klinikom i vidjeti što oni misle pa ću možda biti pametnija za donijeti odluku.

----------


## Tulipan37

> Drage cure, najprije pozdrav svima! Pokušat ću vam što kraće opisati svoju situaciju te bih zaista cijenila vaša mišljenja i iskustva, a budući da smo počeli ozbiljno razmišljati o donaciji js u Češkoj.
> Iza nas je 10 postupaka u HR (3 prirodna i 7 ivf), sve neuspješno, u nekoliko različitih klinika. Moja dijagnoza je hipotireoza, endometrioza i bila je i adenomioza zbog koje sam dva puta bila na histeroskopiji te je to sada navodno pod kontrolom, endometrij sada izgleda uvijek u redu na uzv. Osnovni problem je endometrioza. Prije 6 godina zbog nje mi je otklonjen jedan jajnik i sve postupke sam zapravo radila nakon toga s jednim jajnikom. Dobivali smo 6 do 8 stanica, sada dobivam 2 do 3. Meni se čini, ali nikada mi to nije baš konkretno potvrđeno, da stanice nisu baš kvalitetne. Dođe do oplodnje, ali i kad smo imali više stanica, nikad ne dobijemo blastociste i uglavnom su transferi drugi i treći dan. 
> Sada ponovno imam endometriozu – cistu na preostalom jajniku i na granici je za operaciju te sam zadnja dva postupka radila s tom cistom. Velika je vjerojatnost da bih izgubila i drugi jajnik kada bi se odlučili na operaciju. 
> Ono što me muči i za što bih cijenila vaša mišljenja:
> 1. Budući da još uvijek dobivamo stanice, jesam li ja već kandidat za donaciju js, a s obzirom na sve neuspjehe? Kako HZZO gleda na to i plaća li HZZO uopće sada donaciju u Češkoj ili više ne?
> 2. Kada bi se odlučili za donaciju, muči me stanje s endometriozom. Mislite li da bi šanse za uspjeh možda bile veće kada bi se cista ipak otklonila? Sjećam se koliko su mi menstruacije nakon prve laparoskopije bile lakše i koliko sam se bolje osjećala. Vjerujem da ima utjecaj na cijeli organizam pa se bojim da bi imala utjecaj na implantaciju i ishod ivf-a s donacijom, što mislite? Zapravo mi se nekako teško pomiriti s činjenicom da ostanem bez oba jajnika i željela bih izbjeći operaciju, ali me strah i eventualnog utjecaja na uspjeh s donacijom.
> 3. Koje klinike u Češkoj bi vi preporučili za prve konzultacije i mogu li im se obratiti s nalazima starim skoro godinu dana ili moram prvo izvaditi sve novo, npr. hormone?
> Znam da nije baš jako kratko, ali puno se toga događalo pa nije baš jednostavno skratiti.
> Hvala vam svima!


Draga srdela, ja ću ti napisati svoje iskustvo vezano za donaciju.
Naime, i ja imam 38 godina kao i ti i isto proizvodim 2-3 jajne stanice s oba jajnika. Nemam (ili barem ne znam da imam) nekih dodatnih problema osim što mi je AMH nizak a FSH visok. Bili smo na 2 ivf-a, prvi s punom stimulacijom i dobijene 3 js, vratili ih 2-gi dan i ništa, drugi s femarom, 1js, vraćena 3-ći dan i opet ništa. Nakon toga smo probali s prirodnjakom koji nije rezultirao js. I tako mi je moja MPO doktorica predložila donaciju. Toliko joj je bilo žao dok je o tome pričala da sam ja na kraju nju tješila umjesto ona mene.  :Laughing: 
Nakon razgovora s mužem krenuli smo s slanjem mail-ova po klinikama, čak mislim da ovdje, na stranici 82 ili 84, imaš opisano moje iskustvo s svim klinikama kao i cijene svake klinike. Mi smo se na kraju odlučili za PFC. Što se tiče HZZO-a oni vam plaćaju samo iznos od 1000 EUR plus putni troškovi najjeftinije karte (busom ili vlakom). Nisam sigurna ali mislim da HZZO refundira samo ako niste potrošili sve besplatne postupke preko HZZO-a. Ali molim te to provjeri da ti ne kažem pogrešnu informaciju. I da, što se tiče Češke, kod njih se može refundirati tih 1000 EUR samo dok žena ne navrši 39 godina. Takav je njihov zakon. Pa ako si rođena krajem godine, možeš požuriti da ti dio plate ali ako ti je brzo rođendan onda se bojim da nećeš uspjeti. 
Što se tiče nalaza, kada im pošalješ mail s upitom oni ti pošalju par upitnika koje popuniš po nalazima koje imaš (upisuješ i datum nalaza) pa oni to pokazuju doktortima koji ti onda šalju svoje mišljenje. Meni su na osnovi vrijednosti AMH i FSH odmah rekli da je donacija najbolja opcija. I mi smo se odlučili na donaciju.
Koliko mogu isčitati iz tvojih postova, imam osjećaj da te malo muči donacija jer to nisu tvoje js. Iskreno i ja sam razmišljala o tome, punih 5 sekundi. To dijete koje ću ja nositi ispod svog srca, koje će rasti u mom trbuhu i kojemu ću ja osjetiti prvi pokret koji napravi. I tu je završilo  moje razmišljanje o svemu.
Naša avantura ti je krenula prije mjesec dana, kada su počeli pripremati donorku i kada sam ja počela s lijekovima koje su mi propisali. Na dan punkcije mi smo morali biti u klinici, muž je obavio sve što treba i na nakon toga smo razgovarali s liječnikom koji je pregledao mene radi debljine endometrija i koji nam je puno toga objasnio. Sutra dan su nam javili da imamo oplođenih 7 stanica i da dođemo 4-ti dan na transfer. Na taj dan nam je rečeno da su 4 došli do stadija morule, 2 će nam vratiti a 2 će zamrznuti. Tako su i napravili. Taj dan smo ležali u hotelu skoro cijeli dan i sutra dan smo se vratili doma. Nisam ništa previše mirovala ali nisam ništa teško ni radila. Kako su izostali simptomi menge a ja počela podrigivati od 9dnt otišli smo 11dnt i vadili betu koja je bila 69,23. Na 13dnt  beta se uduplala i iznosi 131,40. U ponedjeljak idemo na pregled kod doktorice da nas pogleda. Ali ti ne moram ni pričati kolika je sreća koju osjećamo. Sada molimo Boga da sve bude u redu i da nam sve prođe kako treba. 
Eto, to je moje iskustvo i draga srdela, moj savjet ti je, idi dok možeš i opusti se. Sve će biti u redu. Ako ti još nešto treba slobodno pitaj...

----------


## srdela

Draga Tulipan, hvala ti na opširnom opisu tvog iskustva, zaista mi pomaže čuti i druge slične priče. Mislim da je to najbolji sljedeći korak za mene i pokušat ću uskoro složiti nalaze i poslati sve u neku od klinika. Nekako je i meni PFC za sada prva opcija.
Što se tiče mojih stanica, ne muči mene to što nije moja genetika, jer kako si rekla kad ti izneseš dijete ispod svojeg srca, zaista je svejedno. Mi smo bili već prije dvije godine odradili i cijelu proceduru za posvajanje i u registru smo posvajatelja, ali to je jedna tužna priča u ovoj zemlji zbog koje sam zapravo i krenula ponovno pokušavati kad sam vidjela kako to funkcionira. Nekako mi je doktor zapravo ulio nadu kako još ima neke šanse s mojim stanicama pa mi je zato bilo teško odustati, a i financijski, ali zapravo sam samo izgubila novac i dragocjeno vrijeme na još dva postupka. S tim novcem sam zapravo mogla već odraditi postupak s donacijom u Češkoj, ali eto svatko mora valjda svoj put u nekom trenutku odabrati pa makar bio i teži.
Hvala vam cure, stvarno ste nezamjenjiva potpora!  :grouphug:

----------


## Tulipan37

Draga srdela, svi smo tu kao potpora jedna drugoj. Znam kad sam ja krenula u svoju borbu svaka preporuka mi je bila dobrodosla i vise toga sam naucila na forumu nego igdje drugo. Tako da samo naprijed i drzimo ti fige. 
Ja sam jucer bila na uzv, 5+2 je bilo i vidjela se gestacijska vrecica 2,8mm. Skoro sam se rasplakala od srece. Strepim cijelo vrijeme i molim se da i dalje sve bude u redu i da nasa mrvica ostane s nama. 
Drzim fige sto god da odlucis i napravis ❤

----------


## Kadauna

Mogu li pitati tko odabire kliniku za donaciju, pacijenti, tko predlaže zemlju u koju se ide na donaciju, pacijenti, MPO stručnjak u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## Kadauna

Tulipan37, čestitam i sretno dalje, ako sam ja tebe dobro shvatila, vi niste išli u CZ na donaciju oocita na teret HZZO-a?

----------


## Tulipan37

Kadauna hvala ti..
Mozes porazgovarati s svojim MPO doktorom koji ti moze predloziti kliniku u koju ces ici ali klinika je vas (tvoj i muzev) izbor. Najcesce se ide u Cesku jer su oni najbolji po pitanju svega. Al mislim da imas jos neke zemlje tako da je izbor tvoj. Samo se onda dogovori s svojim MPO doktorom da ti u zahtjev za ljecenjem u ino upise preporuku za kliniju koju ste odabrali. 
Mi smo isli na teret HZZO, tj. oni klinici u Ceskoj placaju samo 1000 EUR a ostatak placete vi. Mi smo platili ukupno 4200 EUR plus 1000 EUR sto im je platio HZZO. 
Da ne zatrpavamo temu, ako te jos nesto zanima mozes mi se javiti na pp pa ti mogu sve objasniti.

----------


## srdela

Hvala ti Tuliapn! Čestitke na vašoj mrvici i sretno dalje, bit će sve ok!

----------


## Kadauna

> Kadauna hvala ti..
> Mozes porazgovarati s svojim MPO doktorom koji ti moze predloziti kliniku u koju ces ici ali klinika je vas (tvoj i muzev) izbor. Najcesce se ide u Cesku jer su oni najbolji po pitanju svega. Al mislim da imas jos neke zemlje tako da je izbor tvoj. Samo se onda dogovori s svojim MPO doktorom da ti u zahtjev za ljecenjem u ino upise preporuku za kliniju koju ste odabrali. 
> Mi smo isli na teret HZZO, tj. oni klinici u Ceskoj placaju samo 1000 EUR a ostatak placete vi. Mi smo platili ukupno 4200 EUR plus 1000 EUR sto im je platio HZZO. 
> Da ne zatrpavamo temu, ako te jos nesto zanima mozes mi se javiti na pp pa ti mogu sve objasniti.


thanks a lot za odgovor...  mi smo ti postali roditelji i uistinu ne planiram više u postupke, nego mene zanima tko sugerira Češku? jer je ista postala nažalost nepovoljna od ulaska u EU i otkako se naš HZZO skriva iza nekih direktiva po kojima se pokriva našim osiguranicima koji idu na prekogranično liječenje samo onaj dio koji se plaća češkim osiguranicima u Češkoj, kod njih se plaća samo IVF (čak ne i ICSI) pa je to od negdje jeseni 2013 samo 1000 EUR i do dobne granice žene 38 godina. Do jeseni 2013. je HZZO našim osiguranicima plaćao sve, pa i FET postupak i to do ženine 42. navršene godine.  Razmišljam samo na glas,ako biste se odlučili na donaciju u Makedoniji, iskreno vjerujem da bi Vam HZZO morao plaćati sve kao što je plaćao za postupke u Češkoj prije ulaska u EU. 

Kužim da se godinama ide u Češku na donaciju gameta i  ne kažem da nisu dobri, zasigurno jesu, ali mi je muka kad se sjetim koliko je parova koji ne mogu izdvojiti tih 4200 EUR koji ste vi Tulipan morali platiti iz svog džepa. Zato spominjem Makedoniju kao zemlju u koju bi se moglo ići na donaciju. HZZO sad za donaciju sjemena u CZ plaća čini mi se samo 80 EUR - onoliko koliko češki osiguranici dobiju u Češkoj. Naš zakon kaže da...

"Pravo na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje ima žena u pravilu do navršene 42. godine života. 

 Liječenje neplodnosti postupkom medicinski pomognute oplodnje na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje obuhvaća:– četiri pokušaja intrauterine inseminacije (IUI),– šest pokušaja izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF), uz obvezu da dva pokušaja budu u prirodnome ciklusu. "

a HZZO provodi drugu politiku skrivajući se iza EU direktiva koji su minimum minimuma koji moraju poštivati ali zasigurno da hoće mogu vam platiti cijeli postupak u inozemstvu na koje imamo pravo ali se u HR ne nudi.

----------


## Ivbrljev

Pa bi viljela znat casa misljenja

----------


## Ivbrljev

Dobar dan spremam se na donaciju jc u pragu u 7 mjesecu. Neki dan sam vadila nalaze tsh mi je 3 a prolaktin 600 pa me zanima dali za donaciju igra ulogu tsh. Dr mi je rekla da ponovim nalaze iduci mjesec jer prije 4 mjesexa sve mi je bilo ok. Sutra idem uradit papu i dogovorit od iduceg ciklusa antibejbi pilule.

----------


## srdela

Javila sam se mailom u PFC i dobila sam upitnike za popunjavanje. Nisam sigurna, u tabeli u kojoj se traži da se popune podaci o prethodnim IVF postupcima, treba li popuniti baš sve dosadašnje postupke ili je dovoljan samo zadnji? Jer neki postupci su meni bili davno i nemam baš detaljne nalaze od njih, npr. nemam više pojma koje količine lijekova sam dobivala 2012.g. u prvom postupku, a na nalazima mi to nije ni pisalo. I skoro nikad na nalazima nije pisala debljina endometrija. Iznad tabele nekako dvoznačno piše pa nisam sigurna jel im treba samo zadnji protokol: "Ukoliko ste već završili lečenje neplodnosti, molimo Vas da detaljno popunite sledeću tabelu. Istovremeno, mi tražimo kopiju prethodnog stimulacijskog protokola i sve rezultate koje tabela sadrži."?
Kako ste vi popunjavale ovaj dio i koliko je detaljno potrebno za stare postupke?
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## srdela

Ivbrljev, ja inače pijem eutirox za hipotireozu i doktori uvijek žele da je on ispod 2,5 prije postupka. Mislim da ti je važno i kod donacije, jer on u trudnoći raste pa se nakon pozitivne bete mora kontrolirati i eventualno korigirati doze eutiroxa. Meni je moja ginekologica bila rekla da visok tsh utječe direktno na inteligenciju djeteta pa se to mora jako paziti cijelo vrijeme, od početka.

----------


## Carrot

Pretpostavljam zbog koordinatora na HR i zato jer je anonimno. 


> thanks a lot za odgovor...  mi smo ti postali roditelji i uistinu ne planiram više u postupke, nego mene zanima tko sugerira Češku? jer je ista postala nažalost nepovoljna od ulaska u EU i otkako se naš HZZO skriva iza nekih direktiva po kojima se pokriva našim osiguranicima koji idu na prekogranično liječenje samo onaj dio koji se plaća češkim osiguranicima u Češkoj, kod njih se plaća samo IVF (čak ne i ICSI) pa je to od negdje jeseni 2013 samo 1000 EUR i do dobne granice žene 38 godina. Do jeseni 2013. je HZZO našim osiguranicima plaćao sve, pa i FET postupak i to do ženine 42. navršene godine.  Razmišljam samo na glas,ako biste se odlučili na donaciju u Makedoniji, iskreno vjerujem da bi Vam HZZO morao plaćati sve kao što je plaćao za postupke u Češkoj prije ulaska u EU. 
> 
> Kužim da se godinama ide u Češku na donaciju gameta i  ne kažem da nisu dobri, zasigurno jesu, ali mi je muka kad se sjetim koliko je parova koji ne mogu izdvojiti tih 4200 EUR koji ste vi Tulipan morali platiti iz svog džepa. Zato spominjem Makedoniju kao zemlju u koju bi se moglo ići na donaciju. HZZO sad za donaciju sjemena u CZ plaća čini mi se samo 80 EUR - onoliko koliko češki osiguranici dobiju u Češkoj. Naš zakon kaže da...
> 
> "Pravo na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje ima žena u pravilu do navršene 42. godine života. 
> 
>  Liječenje neplodnosti postupkom medicinski pomognute oplodnje na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje obuhvaća:– četiri pokušaja intrauterine inseminacije (IUI),– šest pokušaja izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF), uz obvezu da dva pokušaja budu u prirodnome ciklusu. "
> 
> a HZZO provodi drugu politiku skrivajući se iza EU direktiva koji su minimum minimuma koji moraju poštivati ali zasigurno da hoće mogu vam platiti cijeli postupak u inozemstvu na koje imamo pravo ali se u HR ne nudi.

----------


## Ivbrljev

Bila sam kod ginekologa na papa testu pa sam mu ponijela nalaze. Kaze da se ne sekiram radi tsh koji je 3 jer je prije 3/4 mjeseca bio 2.2 a antitijela su mi normalna pa je on to sve prepisao malo nervozi. A s tim da mi je rekao da tsh ne utjece na donaciju samo na tvoju jajnu stanicu i njen kvalitet.

----------


## Carrot

> Bila sam kod ginekologa na papa testu pa sam mu ponijela nalaze. Kaze da se ne sekiram radi tsh koji je 3 jer je prije 3/4 mjeseca bio 2.2 a antitijela su mi normalna pa je on to sve prepisao malo nervozi. A s tim da mi je rekao da tsh ne utjece na donaciju samo na tvoju jajnu stanicu i njen kvalitet.


Nalaz posaljes skupa sa svim dok. koordinatoru u kliniku pa će ti oni reći

----------


## makajica

Drage moje, evo i mene nakon nekog vremena. Trebam malu pomoć... možda sam to već i nekad pitala... mi smo na postupku bili 2013. I tada sam naravno imala friski nalaz krvne grupe ... sad ponovo krećemo u borbu pa me zanima... da li krvnu grupu moramo oboje opet vaditi... s obzirom da se krvna grupa ne mijenja pa mi nema smisla i za to opet to vaditi... za sve ostalo mi je ok ali ovo nebi gubila vrijeme ako nema potrebe...

Unaprijed hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Makajice, ako ces ici pod anesteziju morat ces vaditi opet. Bez obzira sto se ne mijenja.

----------


## makajica

Draga Rominka, nejednem pod anesteziju jer je kod nas u pitanju donacija jajne stanice.
A dobro, što se mora, mora... Hvala ti  :Wink:

----------


## makajica

e da i još jedno pitanje... ono psihološko savjetovanje prije postupka... nije mi skroz jasno... nije obavezno tko ne želi ili i dalje treba donjeti i tu potvrdu ?

----------


## Rominka

Ako je donacija, prilozi kopiju, ne trebas opet vaditi. Mi nismo. A savjetovanje...ides za Cesku, zar ne? Oni ti to ne traze. S time sam se susrela samo u nasim bolnicama. Kakav vam je plan?

----------


## Carrot

> Ako je donacija, prilozi kopiju, ne trebas opet vaditi. Mi nismo. A savjetovanje...ides za Cesku, zar ne? Oni ti to ne traze. S time sam se susrela samo u nasim bolnicama. Kakav vam je plan?


Ja nisam cak imala nego stari nalaz krvne grupe, a MM uopce nije imao nego ono sto sam napisala u upitniku pri prijavi. I bilo je ok,  a radilo se o donaciji muskih sp.stanica. U Ceskoj nema ispitivanja psihologa i sl. Tamo je parola :"daj pare i sve moze"  :Wink: ))

----------


## makajica

Hvala Vam cure na pomoći, samo ovima našima ja baš ne vjerujem, znam da u klinici u Češkoj  ne kompliciraju previše. Nego ćemo predati preko HZZOa za refundaciju onih 1000 EUR, pa zato... 
Kada skupimo nalaze predajem u Petrovoj bolnici i šaljem na HZZO te se nadamo u jesen negdje 9 ili 10 mj palimo gore po našu bebicu  :Wink: 
Rekli smo da nećemo preko HZZOa ali ...

----------


## Mala88

Makajice draga sretno! I mi se spremamo za novi postupak, ako sve bude ok uskoro krecem terapiju, i onda ako sve bude ok u 7 mjesec transfer!

----------


## makajica

Hvala puno ! Također sretno tebi i svima drugima  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Hvala Vam cure na pomoći, samo ovima našima ja baš ne vjerujem, znam da u klinici u Češkoj  ne kompliciraju previše. Nego ćemo predati preko HZZOa za refundaciju onih 1000 EUR, pa zato... 
> Kada skupimo nalaze predajem u Petrovoj bolnici i šaljem na HZZO te se nadamo u jesen negdje 9 ili 10 mj palimo gore po našu bebicu 
> Rekli smo da nećemo preko HZZOa ali ...


*
Makajica, vama je potrebna donacija j.s.? i u Češkoj unazad 5 godina nažalost dobivate pravo na samo 100 EUR troška od ukupno 4500 za IVF s doniranim jajnim stanicama?

Postoje i druge države u kojima je moguća donacija j.s. i u kojima bi HZZO platio 100% troška kao što je HZZO to radio do ulaska u EU, samo se treba raspitati. 

*

----------


## makajica

> *
> Makajica, vama je potrebna donacija j.s.? i u Češkoj unazad 5 godina nažalost dobivate pravo na samo 100 EUR troška od ukupno 4500 za IVF s doniranim jajnim stanicama?
> 
> Postoje i druge države u kojima je moguća donacija j.s. i u kojima bi HZZO platio 100% troška kao što je HZZO to radio do ulaska u EU, samo se treba raspitati. 
> 
> *


Samo 100 Eur ? To je nešto novo ? Sad ste me zbunilo... uvjerena sam da je bilo 1000 EUR...?

----------


## Inesz

Kadauna je napravila tipfeler. HZZO za donaciju jajnih stanica refundira 1000 eura.  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

oprosti - nije 100 nego 1000 EUR, nedostaje nula, ali svejedno ne mijenja činjenicu da su parovi do ulaska u EU dobivali cijeli iznos plaćen od strane HZZO-a u češkim klinikama za IVF s doniranim j.s. ili za IUI s doniranom spermom, to nažalost više nije slučaj - ali bi se to pravo moglo ostvariti u drugim klinikama, u drugim državama....  Informacija je provjerena....

----------


## makajica

Da da znam za ti... nažalost. Bili smo 2013.među zadnjima koji su dobili puni iznos za postupak.... :Sad: 
By the way ima li netko preporuku za smještaj u blizini Prikazala u Budojevicama...?

----------


## Mala88

Cure trebam vas savjet: sinoc je polako poceo moj ciklus, nije bilo previse jako, i jutros sam pocela da racunam kao prvi dan i pocela terapiju. Sad kada sam pocela terapiju m je skoro skroz prestala! Dali nastaviti sa terapijom, i dali je ovo lose? Neka iskustva, savjet?

----------


## Rominka

Mala, jesi se cula s klinikom?

----------


## Mala88

> Mala, jesi se cula s klinikom?


Nisam draga, situacija se malo popravila, i nadam se da sad bude dobro. Posle biokemiske i sad ove zadnje trudnoce moji ciklusi su skroz poremeceni, i dolaze prije nego ocekivano. Ovaj put mi je cini mi se najteze uskladiti FET a imala sam ih 3 prije ovoga. No nadam se bude sad sve u redu.

----------


## Tina1979

> Hvala Vam cure na pomoći, samo ovima našima ja baš ne vjerujem, znam da u klinici u Češkoj  ne kompliciraju previše. Nego ćemo predati preko HZZOa za refundaciju onih 1000 EUR, pa zato... 
> Kada skupimo nalaze predajem u Petrovoj bolnici i šaljem na HZZO te se nadamo u jesen negdje 9 ili 10 mj palimo gore po našu bebicu 
> Rekli smo da nećemo preko HZZOa ali ...


Hej! Ja sam potpuno nova ovdje i spremam se na jesen u Prag na donaciju sperme. Evo naletjeh na tebe i vidim da ste se nečkali oko Hzzo a i odlučili se na njih. I mi imamo isti problem, tim više što ja krajem desetog mjeseca punim 39 god nakon čega više nemamo pravo na naknadu.  Nakon tog prvog razgovora s njima skroz smo odustali od te ideje prvenstveno misleći da nećemo stići sve prikupiti do jeseni. Ali nalazi su mi pri kraju pa rekosmo ajmo pokušati dobiti nešto novaca. Svaka informacija o tome bi mi koristila.

----------


## Tina1979

Hej! Ja sam nova ovdje i upravo se sprema na taj korak, traženje sufinanciranja od Hzzo. Imam puno pitanja. Treba li mišljenje ginekologa biti bolnički ginekolog ili može biti netko iz privatne klinike s ugovorom sa hzzo? U kojoj zgb bolnici se najbrže može doći do tog mišljenja ginekologa. Naša dijagnoza je azoospermija i idemo na donaciju sperme.

----------


## makajica

Drage suborke, da li je netko poku[ao... s obyirom da MM mora ići samnom kao davatelj materijala... ma li pravo na bolovanje kao i ja ? čuvamo taj GO i nema previše dana pa smo mislili , možda može dobiti i bolovanje za tih par dana dok smo u Češkoj ...?
Zna li netko nešto o tome ?

----------


## Carrot

makajica...
ja sam npr uzela bolovanje kao da sam isla u RH na postupak. Nitko nista nije pitao.
Isto tako on moze kod svog dr.opce prakse uzeti bolovanje (moze objasniti da ide u postupak ali ne mora govoriti gdje ni detalje). Svatko normalan ce mu dati.

----------


## makajica

Probat ćemo pa šta bude... :Smile:

----------


## makajica

E imam još pitanje...Da li netko ima ikakvog iskustva sa klinikama u Austriji? Od 2015. Je i kod njih dozvoljen donacija...

----------


## Mala88

Makajica nisam znala za taj podatak da je ikod njih dozvoljena donacija. Nadam se da ce se javiti neko ko zna o tome i mene zanima. A dali ste vi to odustali od Ceske?

----------


## Rominka

Makajice, u Austriji jest mijenjan zakon i dopustili sad PGD i donaciju. Međutim, donacija nije anonimna i dijete vec s 14 godina moze traziti podatke. Zakon ne propisuje da se djetetu mora reci, ali ako zna i zeli podatke o bioloskom ocu tada ima pravo na to.

----------


## makajica

Hvala Rominka, da pročitala sam to... zato me i zanimalo malo više info... to vrijedi naravnoi i za to da ima pravo saznati tko je biološka mama ( ako je donacija jajne stanice...) valjda...  :Sad:  Tako da... vidjet ćemo još...

----------


## makajica

da to sam vidjela tek prije par dana pa sam se jako poveselila jer je puno lakše do Austrije samo i tako... ali nismo još odustali od Češke skroz... sad smo u pregovorima i sa jednima i drugima, i kad skupimo sve info koje možemo malo ćemo odvagnuti i odlučiti...
nekako mi ui austriji nisu brzi na odg. a ja to odmah percipiram kao ne odgovornost ako netko čeka odg tjedan dana.

----------


## Mala88

Cure dali utrici moraju da se stavljaju svaki dan u isto vrijeme? Ja se uspavala pa ih stavila 3 sata kasnije pa sad brinem.

----------


## Carrot

Neeee....nisu to antibiotici da treba u isto vrijeme! Ja nikad ne uzimam u isto vrijeme...samo npr ujutro i navecer prije spavanja i ako je dogovoreno popodne...ali nije bitno u koliko sati. Tak da ne brines


> Cure dali utrici moraju da se stavljaju svaki dan u isto vrijeme? Ja se uspavala pa ih stavila 3 sata kasnije pa sad brinem.

----------


## srdela

Drage cure,
evo nakon 12 mailova s klinikom PFC u Pragu i raznih pitanja i odgovora, mi smo dogovorili postupak s donacijom j.s. za 9. mjesec. Malo sam bila zatečena kad su mi već poslali raspored s točnim datumima što treba u 9. mjesecu, ali sad sam već presretna što idemo dalje i tražim već pomalo smještaj i avio karte.
Molim vas info ako znate. U mailu su napisali da kad im javim prvi dan ciklusa da će me informirati o donorki. Koje informacije se uopće dobiju o donorki i što imamo pravo znati?
I što mi treba za HZZO i stignem li ja to sad uopće njima predati? Prekopavala sam forum danas pa ne uspijevam naći, a čini mi se kao da sam čitala negdje na ovom forumu da je netko napisao sve što treba za HZZO. Cijenila bih vašu pomoć da pokušam barem vidjeti stignem li predati.
Hvala puno!

----------


## Carrot

> Drage cure,
> evo nakon 12 mailova s klinikom PFC u Pragu i raznih pitanja i odgovora, mi smo dogovorili postupak s donacijom j.s. za 9. mjesec. Malo sam bila zatečena kad su mi već poslali raspored s točnim datumima što treba u 9. mjesecu, ali sad sam već presretna što idemo dalje i tražim već pomalo smještaj i avio karte.
> Molim vas info ako znate. U mailu su napisali da kad im javim prvi dan ciklusa da će me informirati o donorki. Koje informacije se uopće dobiju o donorki i što imamo pravo znati?
> I što mi treba za HZZO i stignem li ja to sad uopće njima predati? Prekopavala sam forum danas pa ne uspijevam naći, a čini mi se kao da sam čitala negdje na ovom forumu da je netko napisao sve što treba za HZZO. Cijenila bih vašu pomoć da pokušam barem vidjeti stignem li predati.
> Hvala puno!


Ne znam ti za HZZO, osim da nadjes tu onaj neki broj tel na kojem ti zenskice sve objasne sto treba...
Sto se tice donorke, dobijes info o godinama i mislim mozda zanimanje...donorke su uglavnom oko 20g.

----------


## makajica

Draga srdela,

smještaj ti može dogovoriti i PFC preko  njih po povoljnijoj cijeni 40 posto. mi smo bili u hotelu step oba puta kada smo bili, ali imaju dogovor sa par smjestajnih jedinica , ako sami ne nađete što vam se sviđa. mi bili zadovoljni. od nalaza ti trebaju laboratorij krvi cijeli, markeri na hepatitise,krvne grupe vas oboje, spermiogram, papa, brisevi, ako je štitnjača problem, tada i kompletna kardiološka obrada ( ultrazvuk srca, ja imala i holter 24 H), to sve skupa predati internisti da napiše zaključak.Ako još nešto treba, sve ovisdi o individualnoj osnovnoj dijagnozi. nakon toga predaješ nekom MPO doktru u bolnici koji radi zahtijev za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo. 
O donorki se nema pravo puno znati. ona se odriće svih prava ali i primateljica, tj mi kao primatelji . možeš samo izraziti želje ako imaš kakve posebne, npr plave oči. inaće biraju po individualnom opisu para koji prima materijal ( otprilike).To je u ukratko, nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla.

----------


## srdela

Hvala cure!
Našla sam broj telefona od HZZO-a u ranijim postovima, ali mi se čini da ja to neću stići, jer tek početkom osmog mjeseca imam termin kod moje gin da mi da sve uputnice kako bi napravila sve friške nalaze. Znači nalaze ću imati kroz osmi mjesec, kako koji, a već početkom devetog mjeseca idemo u postupak. Također, tu se javlja i ona dilema da ne želim da nitko drugi osim moje gin to uopće zna (koja mi je btw super po tom pitanju, bila presretna žena kad sam joj rekla odluku da idemo na donaciju). Lomila sam se oko toga da ne želim da mi cijela ta priča bude u nekom sustavu pa vjerojatno zbog toga i kasnim s tim svim, iako 1000 eura stvarno nije malo.
Što se smještaja tiče, naći ću nešto na bookingu, to mi nije problem. Ali kad si već spomenula makajica, molim te ako nije problem, koliko vas je onda došla cijena po jednom noćenju preko njih? Možda je tako ipak isplativije pa da odvagnem... Hvala!

----------


## srdela

Poslala mi je Ksenija popis hotela preko njih sa cijenama. Inače, stvarno moram pohvaliti koordinatoricu, odgovara na sva pitanja odmah, baš sam pozitivno iznenađena.
I ako vas zanima, ja sam pitala o krvnoj grupi i boji očiju donatorice i potvrdili su mi da su našli osobu koja odgovara mojim karakteristikama, tako da mislim da se te osnovne stvari mogu saznati ako želite.

----------


## Rominka

Srdela, jeftinije prodjes kad si sama bukiras smjestaj. Tamo je gradski prijevoz dobro rijesen, taksi nije skup, tako da ne moras nuzno biti dvije min od klinike. Prochekiraj prvo sama, uvijek se mozes javiti njima. Inace uvijek nastoje potraziti donore "slicne" nama.

----------


## Iskra83

Pozdrav svima, nova sam na forumu i htjela bi s vama podijeliti svoju dijagnozu, ako ima neko sličnu da mi se javi.
Imala sam jednu prirodnu trudnoću koja je završila vanmateričnom trudnoćom i odstranjen mi je jajovod. Na ispitivanju drugoh isto je bio ne funkcionalan i odstranili su mi i njega. Uputimo se u polikliniku Cito gdje iz prvog postupka IVF ( blastociste) ostanem trudna i imam spontani u 9.tjednu. Nakon toga još jednom na transfer i ništa. Doktorica me uputi na detaljne pretrage trombofilija, serološka pretraga sve uredu i kariogram gdje mi u nalazu stoji da imam" Mozaični oblik monosomije x" u vrlo malom postotku onom najblažem 46,xx(53)/45,x(2) Ostala sam šokirana jer mi svi u obitelji imaju djecu...i radi toga sam upućena u Prag da radim IVF uz PGD metodu. Iz postupka u PFC Prag klinici od 5 embrija 2 nisu bili uredu ( xx +9, -18 nije uredan) i ( -13, +21 nije uredan) ne razumijem se šta je to, ali ne bitno...ostali embriji su bili svi xx i doktorica mi je rekla da se odmah vidi da imam taj najblaži oblik monosomije jer niti jednom embriju nisam dala x0. Transfer su mi radili jedan po jedan embrij, bili smo 3 puta i nije uspjelo. Sada se nalazim u teškoj situaciji, jer mi sa PGD nije uspjelo , kuda i kome dalje. Na svajetovanju kod genetičarke Vide iz Splita, rekla mi je da ne trebam ići na PGD jer imam u najblažem obliku već klasični IVF pa kad upali, a ako nešto nije uredu tijelo će odbaciti. Molim sve žene koje imaju slično iskustvo da mi se jave kako bi se mogla posavjetovati, jer me zanima jeli iti jedna osoba sa ovom dijagnozom ostala trudna i na koji način. Unaprijed zahvaljujem i veliki pozdrav borilicama... :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

Iskra83, dobro došla na forum. :Heart: 

Bilo je žena sa monosomijom X (Turnerov sindrom). U Češkoj su u IVF postupcima uz donirane jajne stanice i  postale mame. 
 :Heart: 

Ne sjećam se da je netko pisalo o mozaičnom Turnerovom sindromu kakav je kod tebe, ali nadam se da bi se možda moga netko javiti.

Ako smijem još nadodati - posve je neetično i nestručno mišljenje liječnika da ne trebaš PGS već da idete dok se dođete do trudnoće s kromosomski zdravim embrijem. Predimplantacijski probir upravo služi tome da se kod parova nositelja kromosomskih anomalija selektiraju kromosomski zdravi embriji i omogući zdrava trudnoća, a ne da ljudi prolaze spontane pobačaje u nadi da će se dogoditi i trudnoća s kormosomski kompetentnim embrijem. 

Savjeti koje liječnici u ovakvim si sličnim slučajevima daju - pokušavajte dok se "ne uhvati zdravi embrij"- zbilja su jako bezdušni i pripadaju 19. stoljeću. 

Nemoj se obeshrabriti jer IVF, sa ili PGS-a, ne mora uspjeti iz prvog pokušaja, ni iz drugog, ni iz trećeg... ali i može...

----------


## srdela

Rominka, imaš pravo, gradski prijevoz je u Pragu odličan i radije bi bila u centru grada. Ma našla sam na bookingu već par opcija koje su sasvim ok.

Iskra83, dobro došla! Moram reći da se u potpunosti slažem s Inesz i svime što je napisala. Fizički je i emocionalno iscrpljujuće za ženu prolaziti niz neuspješnih ivf-ova dok se slučajno ne dođe do zdravog embrija. PGD upravo služi situacijama kao što je tvoja. Sama sam prošla 10 postupaka (3 prirodna i 7 stimuliranih) i sada mislim da sam ja i ranije bila kandidat za donaciju, ali mi je liječnik nekako ulio nadu da pokušam još par puta. A dobivala sam malo stanica i loše kvalitete i samo sam se izmučila, a godine su prošle i novac otišao u vjetar. Moj iskreni savjet - nastaviti s PGD postupcima ili donacija. Što su ti rekli liječnici u Pragu - kojom metodom bi oni nastavili dalje? I naravno, ne obeshrabriti se, najviše treba upornosti u svemu ovome što prolazimo  :Smile:

----------


## Unadva

Srdela koliko ti je godina?

----------


## Unadva

Ja imam samo jedan neuspjeli *IVF iza sebe ,ali zbog godina,44 ozbiljno razmisljam 
o donaciji.Citajuci sva óva iskustva zapravo vidim da tó nije nesto neizvedivo.

----------


## srdela

> Srdela koliko ti je godina?


38 godina. Ja sam se tek nedavno odlučila na donaciju, iako mi je jedna doktorica i ranije bila to rekla, ali je nisam slušala, nego sam išla kod drugog koji je imao drugo mišljenje. Dala sam sebi vremena, ali sad sam u potpunosti sigurna u ovu odluku. Nadam se da ćemo uspjeti sad u 9. mjesecu  :Smile:

----------


## makajica

Drage moje,

evo u  sri imamo dogovorene kozultacije u Pronatalu u Ceskim Budojevicama. nalazi su svi spremni. Evo mi smo na prvim postupcima bili u PFC u Pragu pa smo sada odlucili okušati sreću u drugoj klinici. Ako netko ima ikakv savijet vezano za Ceske budojevice i Pronatal ... bila bih jako zahvalna. Ne bih voljela da me ulove na prepad i jer znam da kod tih klinika sve brzo ide i mogu me uhvatiti na prepad da se covijek ni ne snađe....  :Smile: 
i kako kod njih teku konzultacije ? da li me bar pogleda ili nešto...?

Unaprijed hvala !  :Wink:

----------


## Rominka

Makajica, sto te tocno zanima? Doktoru ulazite oboje, pregledava prvo nalaze, postavi koje pitanje ako mu je nesto sumnjivo, ili zeli dodatno obrazlozenje, zatim te pogleda i daje sugestiju. Budi spremna da te odmah budu htjeli staviti u postupak. Otprilike ste tamo nekih pola sata do 45 min. Imaj spremna pitanja ako te ista zanima.

----------


## kia

Pozdrav svima,

Nakon duuuugo vremena sam se sjetila da virnem i vidim ima li šta novo kod mojih starih suborki.
Rominka nemaš pojma koliko mi je žao što tvoja borba tako dugo traje ali mi je jako drago da se ne predaješ.
Od srca vam svima želim puno, puno uspjeha ćim prije  :Heart:

----------


## Rominka

Kia draga <3 bit ce to sve kako treba! 

Makajica, i? Kako je bilo? Kakvi su dojmovi? Jeste se dogovorili?

----------


## makajica

Draga Rominka,  evo vratili se manje više zadovoljni. ljiljana nas je lijepo primila, doktor je bio ok. sve smo se dogovorili. sad cekamo  rješenje HZZO a.  malo me iznenadila ljiljana, kaže da smo joj prvi koji idu sa obrascem E 112, tj sa subvencijom HZZOa pa nije sigurna kako to sve ide tj koliko nam moraju točno naplatiti. Ali ok, nidje nije savršeno. I fora mi je baš da u jednoj takvoj ustanovi nitko nezna engleski ali dobro, sve se čovjek dogovori.  :Smile: 
Grad je predivan  :Smile:  
Sad ...nadamo se postupku u rujnu...
Eto toliko za sad, sad čekamo ... :Smile: 

Pozz

----------


## Zumbica

Pozz
Pred 5 god.bili smo na postupku u PFC i sve je islo preko hzzo-a
Odlucili smo  se ponovo na nastavak ljecenja tj na pgd analizu i embriotransfer jer imamo jos dosta zamrznutih embrija na cuvanju.posto su se mjenjali zakoni nakon ulaska hr u eu zanima me dali uopce ima smisla slati zahtjev na hzzo ili jednostavno otkantaju pacijente po kratkom postupku
Hvala!

----------


## Lemon*

Pozdrav svima, pročitala sam temu od prve stranice i samo bih na početku rekla svaka čast nama ženama na upornosti. Imam 28 god, mm 30. 3 spontana su iza nas, imam balansiranu translokaciju kromosoma. Također na genetskom savjetovanju dobili odgovor da probavamo do kad ide. E sad već polako ne ide i počeli smo razmišljati o Pragu i PGD-u. Sad po cjeniku da li ja gledam samo cijenu PGD ili još nešto moram zbrojiti?
U mom slučaju moram svakako ići dva puta, na punkciju pa na transfer, a ako se odlučimo za Pronatal onda i tri puta? Ako sam dobro sve shvatila po tome ja ne moram tamo biti duže od 2 dana u komadu ili? Da li još uvijek vrijedi da su lijekovi u Pronatalu u cijeni? Mi bismo išli preko HZZO.
Sada obavljam pretrage - spolne hormone, trombofiliju... Jer zadnja dva puta nam je stalo srce, pa očito imamo još neki problem. Do trudnoće dođe uvijek, ali se ne održi..

----------


## Zumbica

Ja isto imam translokaciju i bili na pgd-u u pfc-u
Prvo bili na konzultacijama, drugi put na punkciji a treci put na transferu
Cijena svega skupa je bila oko 6000€ 
Ali mislim da su sad poskupili. Jos je nesto bilo ukljuceno u to ne samo pgd  i transfer ali nemogu se trenutno sjetiti.morala bi pogledati u papirima
Naravno isli preko hzzo-a ali to je bilo prije ulaska hr u eu.nest su mjenjali zakone pa neznam ksk je sada.i mene zanima

----------


## Maja*

Lijepi pozdrav svima!
Ja sam nova na forumu, a i na početku borbe za bebicu, barem putem mpo u Pragu, zato bih vas molila da budete ljubazne, i pomognete mi, jer ne znam otkuda bih krenula.
Bilo mi je logično da prvo odem u HZZO, da vidim što je potrebno kako bismo ostvarili subvenciju, međutim, u regionalnom uredu ne znaju ništa, i rekli su mi da to sve riješavam sa Zagrebom. Nakon toga smo zvali Zagreb, međutim, ni oni nisu sasvim sigurni, čak nam nisu znali ni reći kolika je subvencija??? Načelno su nam rekli otprilike kakva je procedura, tj, što treba od dokumentacije, ali su nas odmah i šokirali- naime, gospođa je rekla da nije baš sigurna hoće li nam biti odobreno zato što mi trebamo i donaciju js, i spermija???
Sad mene zanima ima li ovdje netko sa sličnom situacijom, da je trebao donaciju i jednog i drugog, i da je išao preko HZZO-a?
Svaka informacija i savjet su dobrodošli! Hvaalaaa unaprijed!

----------


## srdela

Draga Maja,
sjećam se da je negdje na ovom forumu netko bio napisao točne brojeve telefona u HZZO-u gdje možeš dobiti sve informacije pa malo prekopaj forum, ja sad ovako na brzinu ne pronalazim. 
Za donaciju jajne stanice se dobiva 1000 eura od HZZO-a, a za donaciju spermija zaista ne znam...

----------


## elvi

Drage moje pozdrav.
mi smo nakon zadnjeg neuspjelog pokušaja sve malo stavili na led. Ali čitam danas neki članak na portalu koji me totalno šokirao...

https://zivim.hr/ucim/velika-novost-...banka-jajnika/

Koja banka sperme i jajnih stanica? Ima li tko više novosti?

Možda nije prava tema za ovu grupu ali unam da smo svi tu zbog nedostatka banke u RH.

----------


## makajica

Draga Elvi,

BAS sam se i ja poveselila banci jajnih stanica kad sam otvorila ovaj članak... neznam o kakvoj postojećoj banci spremija uopće pričaju...kad to ne funkcionira u rh. Tako neće ni banka jajnih stanica..čak ovdje niti nije riječ očito o jajnih stanicama. :Sad:   očito smo mi koji trebamo donaciju opet prepušteni sami sebi. Ja sam pacijentica dr Baldani u petrovoj pa mi je sama rekla da donacija neće zaživjeti kod nas tako skoro.  Pitam se radi li itko uopće na tome, da se i nama koji trebamo donirane stanice olakša bar malo put ... :Sad:

----------


## Maja*

Ok, hvala srdela!
Ma valjda cemo doci glave toj nasoj birokraciji, samo sto sve izgleda tako komplicirano!

----------


## Lemon*

Ja sam poslala u sve klinike mailove, i sad čekam još Pronatal Repro da mi pošalju cjenik i što od nalaza traže. Kad sve nalaze napravim onda ću se opet svima javiti i nadam se nekako odlučiti kuda ćemo. Jel to onda znači da ni za PGD zavod ne daje 1000 eur ili? Probat ću nazvati drugi tjedan i pitati..

----------


## srdela

Curke, jeste li u terapiji uz donaciju js uzimale prednison 5mg? Meni je moja doktorica dala decortine kao ekvivalent prednisonu. Malo me uplašila sestra od moje doktorice, jer mi je rekla da ću biti sva nateknuta od toga, da se zadržava voda. Kakva su vaša iskustva? Koliko sam čitala, ovo bi trebala biti minimalna doza...

----------


## Mala88

> Curke, jeste li u terapiji uz donaciju js uzimale prednison 5mg? Meni je moja doktorica dala decortine kao ekvivalent prednisonu. Malo me uplašila sestra od moje doktorice, jer mi je rekla da ću biti sva nateknuta od toga, da se zadržava voda. Kakva su vaša iskustva? Koliko sam čitala, ovo bi trebala biti minimalna doza...


Srdela, ne znam za decortine, ali ja sam na prednizonu pola tablete i nikakve probleme i nuspojave nemam. Prije sam cak bila na jednoj tableti i sve je bilo ok.

----------


## srdela

> Srdela, ne znam za decortine, ali ja sam na prednizonu pola tablete i nikakve probleme i nuspojave nemam. Prije sam cak bila na jednoj tableti i sve je bilo ok.


super, hvala ti

----------


## Rominka

Srdela, svi lijekovi imaju neke nuspojave, no to ne mora znaciti da ces imati i ti. Da, kortikosteroidi znaju napraviti dar-mar organizmu, no ne opterecuj se prije vremena.

----------


## duskadz

Pozdrav,ako nekom iz Banja Luke treba Estrofem...poklanjam 3 kutije.

----------


## alati

> Bok! Nova sam na forumu .Unaprijed se ispričavam ako bude nekih grešaka u komunikaciji ali nikad jos nisam komunicirala na nikakvom forumu ili portalu.Nakon 6 neuspjesnih IVF u Splitu odlazimo za Prag .Da li mi netko sa vise iskustva u Pragu moze reci koliko se ceka na konzultacije i da li se moze dogovoriti oko termina ili samo ono sto ti oni ponude i koliko se ceka na postupak donacije ? Hvala i pozdrav iz Zadra


bok tiggi,
da li bi mi mogla dati svoj mail ili neki kontakt?pozdrav iz splita,ana

----------


## alati

pozdrav cure,trebam uskoro na donaciju jajnih stanica u prag.zanimalo bi me ako netko zna da li mogu to rijesiti preko hzzo-a ili bar djelomicno?inace sam se ljecila u privtnoj klinici u st.hvala najljepsa i sretno svima

----------


## makajica

Podrav,

preko HZZOa se dobije refundacija tr. liječenja u Pragu 1000 EUR. Moras se obratiti u bolnicu kod MPO liječnika da dobiješ popis koje sve nalaze trebaš napraviti i onda ti MPO liječnik napiše zahtijev za liječenje u ino zajedno sa svim nalazima.
Za sve ostalo, slobodno se javi u inbox...
Sretno !

----------


## Kadauna

> Lijepi pozdrav svima!
> Ja sam nova na forumu, a i na početku borbe za bebicu, barem putem mpo u Pragu, zato bih vas molila da budete ljubazne, i pomognete mi, jer ne znam otkuda bih krenula.
> Bilo mi je logično da prvo odem u HZZO, da vidim što je potrebno kako bismo ostvarili subvenciju, međutim, u regionalnom uredu ne znaju ništa, i rekli su mi da to sve riješavam sa Zagrebom. Nakon toga smo zvali Zagreb, međutim, ni oni nisu sasvim sigurni, čak nam nisu znali ni reći kolika je subvencija??? Načelno su nam rekli otprilike kakva je procedura, tj, što treba od dokumentacije, ali su nas odmah i šokirali- naime, gospođa je rekla da nije baš sigurna hoće li nam biti odobreno zato što mi trebamo i donaciju js, i spermija???
> Sad mene zanima ima li ovdje netko sa sličnom situacijom, da je trebao donaciju i jednog i drugog, i da je išao preko HZZO-a?
> Svaka informacija i savjet su dobrodošli! Hvaalaaa unaprijed!


Draga Maja* nisam ranije vidjela tvoje pitanje, ali Zakon o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji je tu vrlo jasan, nažalost: 
Članak 28:




> Zabrana istodobnog unosa sjemenih i darovanih jajnih stanica i stvaranja zametaka za darivanje
> Članak 28.
> Zabranjeno je u tijelo žene istodobno unijeti darovane sjemene stanice i darovane jajne stanice te od darovanih spolnih stanica stvarati zametak za darivanje.






Jer je naš famozni zakon za to previdio donaciju već postojećih zametaka iz postupaka od parova koji su se liječili (pa dobili potomak iliodustali) te  koji su dali svoj pristanak za donaciju zametaka,no to kod nas u HR nažalost ne funkcionira. Zamolila bih te da se javiš na PP ali kako to tek možeš nakon 10 postova (a imaš ih tek dva) ostavi neku email adresu ili se javi na kadauna@net.hr ali mi javi da si napisala mail jer taj mailbox više ne koristim. HVALA!

----------


## Kadauna

makajica, samo bih podsjetila da postoji mogućnost liječenja u drugim državama, ne mora to biti CZ, gdje bi HZZO pokrivo sve troškove liječenja, pa me zato iskreno zanima zašto odabirete CZ kad morate tamo snositi više od 75% troškova sami?

----------


## makajica

> makajica, samo bih podsjetila da postoji mogućnost liječenja u drugim državama, ne mora to biti CZ, gdje bi HZZO pokrivo sve troškove liječenja, pa me zato iskreno zanima zašto odabirete CZ kad morate tamo snositi više od 75% troškova sami?


Draga,

Neznam za ostale...ali ja sam zvala Austriji...dvije klinike...postupak je 9 do 10000 Eur.  Danska je vjerujem je također skuplja od Češke a da ne kažem da je duplo skuplje otputovati do tamo... također Uk i Španjolska. Jedina zemlja izvan EU koja omogućava donaciju i to uvoznih ...je Makedonija , hvala ali ne bih ipak. Pročitala sam svašta. Za sve ostale zemlje koliko ja znam...I italija također... Isto idu u Češku. . Ako imas kakve info jako bi voljela da nam kazes pa da si olaksamo i mi put  :Smile: 

Pozz

----------


## dupin27

Dobar dan imala sam transfer sa doniranim js beta 14 dnt 1.2, mene zanima ako koja zna nakon kojeg vremena se može ić u fet

----------


## dupin27

Pozdrav svima, imala sam transfer sa doniranim js beta 14 dnt 1.2, mene zanima ako koja zna nakon kojeg perioda se može ić u fet

----------


## Kadauna

> Pozdrav svima, imala sam transfer sa doniranim js beta 14 dnt 1.2, mene zanima ako koja zna nakon kojeg perioda se može ić u fet


žao mi je dupin27  :Sad:  obzirom da nisi bila u stimulaciji, u FET bi mogla odmah, ali se javi u svoju češku kliniku i dogovori se s nima.... SRETNO!

----------


## Kadauna

> Draga,
> 
> Neznam za ostale...ali ja sam zvala Austriji...dvije klinike...postupak je 9 do 10000 Eur.  Danska je vjerujem je također skuplja od Češke a da ne kažem da je duplo skuplje otputovati do tamo... također Uk i Španjolska. Jedina zemlja izvan EU koja omogućava donaciju i to uvoznih ...je Makedonija , hvala ali ne bih ipak. Pročitala sam svašta. Za sve ostale zemlje koliko ja znam...I italija također... Isto idu u Češku. . Ako imas kakve info jako bi voljela da nam kazes pa da si olaksamo i mi put 
> 
> 
> 
> Pozz



Svašta si za Makedoniju pročitala?  ja uistinu ne znam ništa osim za jedan slučaj koji je bio u donaciji jajnih stanica, dakle iz prve ruke i koja je rekla da je ta klinika kao Sci-Fi  :Smile: ) ultra moderna, sve super teklo, itd. i znam ovo što čitam ovdje na forumu, ne znam za druge pacijentice koje su išle u Makedoniju, mislim da pacijentice iz Srbije idu dosta u Makeodniju. MA problem je u državama EU što HZZO samo pokriva troškove liječenja (sukladno EU direktivi) na koje i pacijenti te države u kojoj se liječiš imaju pravo, dakle u Češkoj dobivaš samo 1000 EUR zato što je to što je češkim pacijentima, osiguranicma češkog zdravstvenog osiguranja pokriven, njima se plaća samo obični IVF (čak ne i dodtne troškove ICSI postupka), nije im plaćena donacija, nemaju pravo refundaciju za PGD..... U državama koje nisu članice EU-a to pravilo ne vrijedi, a Makedonija u međuvremenu je razvila donorski program, uvoze gamete pa tako i nema liste čekanja. 

Isti problem s Austrijom, u Austriji je tek nedavno uopće legalizirana donoacija jajnih stanica, bilo je zabranjeno do 2015. godine, dakle i uz plaćanje, nisi mogao na donaciju j.s. u Austriji. Sad se može, ali se isto kao i u Češkoj od recimo 8900 EURU ukupnog troška austrijskim osiguranicima plaća samo oko 3000 EUR - drugo njihovo osiguranje ne pokriva, tako da bi u slučaju liječenja na teret HZZO-a u Austriji sama morala snositi gotovo 5000 EUR, u Češkoj je to "samo" 3500 EUR... i - nažalost postoji i za donaciju j.s. lista čekanja u Austriji, jer se i njihovim donoricama ništa za donaciju ne plaća, pa donorica uglavnom NEMA. Austrijanke dakle isto putuju u Češku ili čekaju donoricu.... dugo.

----------


## Lemon*

Ja sam zvala na zavod u vezi Praga, pa su mi rekli da ovisi o klinici i da mi oni moraju reći koliko sama plaćam koliko zavod može financirati i onda to sve šaljem na odobrenje. Ide li to tako tko je bio? Znači prvo napravim pretrage koje mi iz Praga kažu, pa sve nalaze i potrebnu dokumentaciju šaljem na zavod i tek onda kada mi odobre mogu ići prvi put za Prag (pošto ja moram ići dva puta jer je PGD u pitanju)? 

I pošto zbog balansirane translok. idem u amb.za rizičnu trudnoću kod doktora Hafnera, može li mi on potpisati taj zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu ili moram baš na humanu? Mogu pretrage koje traže iz Češke bilo gdje obaviti pošto nisam iz Zg?

----------


## alati

cure,da li znate koliko se u pragu ceka na obični IVF-ICSI postupak?hvala

----------


## Tina1979

> cure,da li znate koliko se u pragu ceka na obični IVF-ICSI postupak?hvala


Hej!
Mi smo poslali medicinsku dokumentaciju negdje krajem šestog mjeseca, a protokol za stimulaciju i popis ljekova i upute dobili smo krajem osmog mjeseca. Sad s ciklusom u devetom mjesecu počinjem piti kontracepciju i s ciklusom u desetom mjesecu bi krenuli s postupkom.

----------


## alati

Hvala ti, je li idete u pronatal ili pfc?

----------


## Tina1979

> Podrav,
> 
> preko HZZOa se dobije refundacija tr. liječenja u Pragu 1000 EUR. Moras se obratiti u bolnicu kod MPO liječnika da dobiješ popis koje sve nalaze trebaš napraviti i onda ti MPO liječnik napiše zahtijev za liječenje u ino zajedno sa svim nalazima.
> Za sve ostalo, slobodno se javi u inbox...
> Sretno !


Imam pitanje, suprug i ja smo se odlučili da nećemo koristiti tih 1000 eura. Pokušala sam, ali su me onda tražili dodatne pretrage koje nitko do tad nije ni spomenuo, kod njih to nisam mogla odmah napraviti, a privatno bi platila minimalno 1 500 kuna i nakraju sam odustala. Ali me zanima dobila sam popis lijekova za stimulaciju, imam li pravo što od toga dobiti na recept kod socijalnog ginekologa?

Gonal F od 900 IU 2X
Orgalutran 0,25 mg/0,5 ml 4x
Ovitrelle 0,5ml/250  1x



Tablete:
4. Prednison (prednisolonum) 5 mg 1x
5. Acidum folicum  1x
 Estrofem/Progynova 2 mg i posle i Utrogestan 100  mg.

----------


## alati

Estrofem/Progynova 2 mg i posle i Utrogestan 100 mg. DA,JA SAM IH DOBILA, A ZA OSTALO NE ZNAM,MISLIM DA NE.

----------


## Tina1979

> Hvala ti, je li idete u pronatal ili pfc?


Mi smo izabrali pfc. Svojevremeno kad smo kretali slala sam mail i u pronatal, nisam više ziher koji, mislim Sanatorioum, ali nisam nikad dobila odgovor. S tim da sam ja prve kontakte s pfc imala još u travnju, pa ti oni pošalju popis pretraga koje treba obaviti, pa dok to obaviš, pa pošalješ. Traje to od samog početka. Ne znam u kojoj si ti fazi  :Smile: . Koju kliniku ste vi izabrali?

----------


## Tina1979

> Estrofem/Progynova 2 mg i posle i Utrogestan 100 mg. DA,JA SAM IH DOBILA, A ZA OSTALO NE ZNAM,MISLIM DA NE.


Znači za to mogu dobiti recept? Mislim da sam negdje pročitala da i folnu kiselinu možemo dobiti na recept.

----------


## Libra

> Znači za to mogu dobiti recept? Mislim da sam negdje pročitala da i folnu kiselinu možemo dobiti na recept.


Tina da to sve mozes dobiti na recept kod soc.gina i isto tako i folnu kiselinu odnosno Folacin od 5mg.

Za ostale lijekove za stimulaciju ti je najjeftinija ljekarna Filipovic u Zagorskoj ulici. 
A ako placas u gotovini onda je jos dodatno popust.
Znaci za Gonal i ostalo to sto trebas.

----------


## srdela

> Imam pitanje, suprug i ja smo se odlučili da nećemo koristiti tih 1000 eura. Pokušala sam, ali su me onda tražili dodatne pretrage koje nitko do tad nije ni spomenuo, kod njih to nisam mogla odmah napraviti, a privatno bi platila minimalno 1 500 kuna i nakraju sam odustala. Ali me zanima dobila sam popis lijekova za stimulaciju, imam li pravo što od toga dobiti na recept kod socijalnog ginekologa?
> 
> Gonal F od 900 IU 2X
> Orgalutran 0,25 mg/0,5 ml 4x
> Ovitrelle 0,5ml/250  1x
> 
> 
> 
> Tablete:
> ...


Sve tablete možeš dobiti od soc. gina. Meni je moja sve dala: prednison (decortine je ekvivalent), folnu, estrofem i utrogestan.

----------


## alati

evo tek sada ispunjam kontaktni folmular za pronatal dr.M jer mi je tako savjetovao do sadqasnji doktor ali vidit cu koliko se ceka i hoce li me odmah poslati za donaciju.

----------


## alati

da li netko ima mail od pronatala sanatorium na koji odgovaraju?vec 7 dana cekam odgovor

----------


## alati

ili direktni od dr.tonka mardesica?hvala

----------


## Kadauna

> Ja sam zvala na zavod u vezi Praga, pa su mi rekli da ovisi o klinici i da mi oni moraju reći koliko sama plaćam koliko zavod može financirati i onda to sve šaljem na odobrenje. Ide li to tako tko je bio? Znači prvo napravim pretrage koje mi iz Praga kažu, pa sve nalaze i potrebnu dokumentaciju šaljem na zavod i tek onda kada mi odobre mogu ići prvi put za Prag (pošto ja moram ići dva puta jer je PGD u pitanju)? 
> 
> I pošto zbog balansirane translok. idem u amb.za rizičnu trudnoću kod doktora Hafnera, može li mi on potpisati taj zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu ili moram baš na humanu? Mogu pretrage koje traže iz Češke bilo gdje obaviti pošto nisam iz Zg?


Mislim da ti PGD baš mora specijalist za humanu reprodukciju potpisati. MOžda odmah i najbolje Petrova - prof. Vrčić, ali mogu i subspecijalisti sa Sv. Duha (Turudić npr.)
draga Lemon, ne znam znaš li da za PGD možeš ići u Belgiju te da će ti HZZO refundirati kompletne troškove. Napiši još bar jedan post (najmanje moraš imati deset) kako bih ti napisala PP - ali ću i pod PGD napisati taj info... uglavnom u Belgiji HZZO refundira gotovo sav trošak PGD-a, u CZ samo 1000 EUR od ukupno cca 6500 EUR, u Belgiji je skuplje još, ali plaćaš samo svoj udio PGD-a po zametku, ovisno koliko zametaka imate za PGD, toliko i platiš.

----------


## Tina1979

> Tina da to sve mozes dobiti na recept kod soc.gina i isto tako i folnu kiselinu odnosno Folacin od 5mg.
> 
> Za ostale lijekove za stimulaciju ti je najjeftinija ljekarna Filipovic u Zagorskoj ulici. 
> A ako placas u gotovini onda je jos dodatno popust.
> Znaci za Gonal i ostalo to sto trebas.


Hvala na informaciji. Danas sam malo gledala za te hormone po netu i svigdje piše da se izdaje na recept. Znači li to da i za to moram uzeti recept kod ginekologa ili samo doćem s onim što sam dobila iz Praga?

----------


## Tina1979

> da li netko ima mail od pronatala sanatorium na koji odgovaraju?vec 7 dana cekam odgovor


Da, zato sam ja odustala od njih jer nisam dočekala odgovor  :Smile:  Puno sreće po tom pitanju.
Inače ja se spremam na postupak u listopadu molila bih konkretne savjete od vas koji ste već to prošli za smještaj. Muči me to što ne znam točne dane kada ću biti gore kako da onda obavim rezervaciju u hotelu, rezervirati moram nešto ranije? Koliko dana uopće prije odlaska ste rezervirali hotel?Može savjet za najjednostaviji put za Prag, mi idemo autom, kolika je cestarina?

----------


## Lemon*

Čitala sam nešto oko Belgije, ali muče me nalazi, vjerojatno se svaki mora prevoditi na engleski? Sada se još čujem sa Pronatal Repro i onda moram nekako oko njih tri u Češkoj odlučiti, trenutno skupljam sve nalaze koje su mi rekli. 

Da li se netko odlučio za Pronatal na temelju konzultacija? Ne znam jel da odemo ili da ovako preko maila odlučimo..

----------


## Lemon*

Meni su se na ovaj mail javili :Andrijana Purmenská purmenska@pronatal.cz

----------


## alati

hvala Lemon,valjda ce i meni,njoj sam i pisala

----------


## Kadauna

> Čitala sam nešto oko Belgije, ali muče me nalazi, vjerojatno se svaki mora prevoditi na engleski? Sada se još čujem sa Pronatal Repro i onda moram nekako oko njih tri u Češkoj odlučiti, trenutno skupljam sve nalaze koje su mi rekli. 
> 
> Da li se netko odlučio za Pronatal na temelju konzultacija? Ne znam jel da odemo ili da ovako preko maila odlučimo..


dragaLemon, ja ti još uvijek ne mogu pisati pp pa ako hoćeš, probaj se ti meni javiti na PP i pošalji mi svoju email adresu pa ti proslijedim sve što imam za Belgiju.

----------


## srdela

> Da, zato sam ja odustala od njih jer nisam dočekala odgovor  Puno sreće po tom pitanju.
> Inače ja se spremam na postupak u listopadu molila bih konkretne savjete od vas koji ste već to prošli za smještaj. Muči me to što ne znam točne dane kada ću biti gore kako da onda obavim rezervaciju u hotelu, rezervirati moram nešto ranije? Koliko dana uopće prije odlaska ste rezervirali hotel?Može savjet za najjednostaviji put za Prag, mi idemo autom, kolika je cestarina?


Tina, meni je koordinatorica bila poslala hotele koje možeš jeftinije preko njih rezervirati. I baš zbog toga što ne znaš baš točne dane i postoji mogućnost otkazivanja, ja sam bila rezervirala preko njih. Mi smo, nažalost, otkazali sad u rujnu postupak, jer mi nisu svi nalazi ok. I otkazala sam smještaj bez ikakve naknade. Troškove puta možeš izračunati na viamichelin.com. Uglavnom, vinjeta za Slo ti je 15 eura, za Austriju 10 eura i za Češku oko 12 eura. Slo je za 7 dana, a Au i Cz za deset dana, čini mi se, tako da ti pokrije i put natrag. Pazi na parking, jer su dosta visoke cijene, i mnogi hoteli naplaćuju dodatno parking, čak i 17 eura dnevno. Ja sam bila izabrala jedan od hotela koji ima parking uračunat u cijenu.
Ja se nadam popraviti nalaze tijekom ovog mjeseca pa bismo onda ponovno sve dogovorili za 11. mjesec, ako nađu donorku za tada.

----------


## Maja*

> Draga Maja* nisam ranije vidjela tvoje pitanje, ali Zakon o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji je tu vrlo jasan, nažalost: 
> Članak 28:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jer je naš famozni zakon za to previdio donaciju već postojećih zametaka iz postupaka od parova koji su se liječili (pa dobili potomak iliodustali) te  koji su dali svoj pristanak za donaciju zametaka,no to kod nas u HR nažalost ne funkcionira. Zamolila bih te da se javiš na PP ali kako to tek možeš nakon 10 postova (a imaš ih tek dva) ostavi neku email adresu ili se javi na kadauna@net.hr ali mi javi da si napisala mail jer taj mailbox više ne koristim. HVALA![/FONT][/COLOR]


Pozz! Poslala sam ti mail!

----------


## sanja023

Pozz  :Smile: 
Planiram u Prag na donaciju.
Pa dali mi mozete reci nesto ukratko ?

----------


## sanja023

Pozz djevojke  :Smile: 
Ja i muž planiramo u Prag na donaciju .
Dali je netko imao iskustva,kakav je proces?
Bila bih jako zahvalna ako netko moze pomoci odgovorom.

----------


## biska

Bok Sanja i dobrodošla nam  :Smile: 
Spremate se u Prag na donaciju čega? Sjemena, jajnih stanica ili embrija?
Jeste se već odlučili za kliniku ili se tek informirate?
Kad uhvatiš vremena, pročitaj malo temu da vidiš iskustva drugih cura, pa pitaj što god te zanima.

----------


## Tina1979

> Tina, meni je koordinatorica bila poslala hotele koje možeš jeftinije preko njih rezervirati. I baš zbog toga što ne znaš baš točne dane i postoji mogućnost otkazivanja, ja sam bila rezervirala preko njih. Mi smo, nažalost, otkazali sad u rujnu postupak, jer mi nisu svi nalazi ok. I otkazala sam smještaj bez ikakve naknade. Troškove puta možeš izračunati na viamichelin.com. Uglavnom, vinjeta za Slo ti je 15 eura, za Austriju 10 eura i za Češku oko 12 eura. Slo je za 7 dana, a Au i Cz za deset dana, čini mi se, tako da ti pokrije i put natrag. Pazi na parking, jer su dosta visoke cijene, i mnogi hoteli naplaćuju dodatno parking, čak i 17 eura dnevno. Ja sam bila izabrala jedan od hotela koji ima parking uračunat u cijenu.
> Ja se nadam popraviti nalaze tijekom ovog mjeseca pa bismo onda ponovno sve dogovorili za 11. mjesec, ako nađu donorku za tada.




Hvala na informacijama  :Smile: 
Mi planiramo u postupak u listopadu, ako se nešto ne poremeti. sutra baš idem po recepte za lijekove i s ciklusom u rujnu bi trebala popiti tu jednu rundu kontracepcije. sad me polako hvata panika, da li ćemo sve napraviti kak treba. Moram pronaći mail koji mi je poslala kordinatorica s ponudom hotela i sad to detaljnije pogledati, eventualno pitati da li može preko njih. Da, skužila sam da je parking skup pa sam uglavnom gledala hotele s parkingom. 
Vi ste PFC ili Pronatal? Koji vam je ovo postupak po redu?

----------


## sanja023

Hvala.vam. :Smile: 
Spremam se za donaciju jajnih stanica.
Bila sam na dvije umj.oplodnje kod dr.Lucingera i nazalost nista. 
Mislim da mi je donacija veca sansa s obzirom da su mi nalazi jako losi i da sam u post meno pauzi sa 29 god ..
Citala sam postove,mi se planiramo zaputiti sa nalazima za Prag pa vidjeti..
Neznam sto da ocekujem,pa cisto ako netko ima neki savjet..od papirologije sto trebam i sl.  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

> Hvala na informacijama 
> Mi planiramo u postupak u listopadu, ako se nešto ne poremeti. sutra baš idem po recepte za lijekove i s ciklusom u rujnu bi trebala popiti tu jednu rundu kontracepcije. sad me polako hvata panika, da li ćemo sve napraviti kak treba. Moram pronaći mail koji mi je poslala kordinatorica s ponudom hotela i sad to detaljnije pogledati, eventualno pitati da li može preko njih. Da, skužila sam da je parking skup pa sam uglavnom gledala hotele s parkingom. 
> Vi ste PFC ili Pronatal? Koji vam je ovo postupak po redu?


Tina1979, mi smo uvijek bili preko PFC-a u Clarion congress hotelu. Hotel je odličan, nalazi se u sklopu shopping centra, prekrasne sobe, odličan doručak. Klinika na 5 min laganog hoda od hotela, centar grada 6 stanica podzemnih, a stanica podzemne ispred hotela. Cijena je bila prije 2 god. 60 eura sa parkingom. Ugl. za svaku preporuku.

----------


## biska

> Hvala.vam.
> Spremam se za donaciju jajnih stanica.
> Bila sam na dvije umj.oplodnje kod dr.Lucingera i nazalost nista. 
> Mislim da mi je donacija veca sansa s obzirom da su mi nalazi jako losi i da sam u post meno pauzi sa 29 god ..
> Citala sam postove,mi se planiramo zaputiti sa nalazima za Prag pa vidjeti..
> Neznam sto da ocekujem,pa cisto ako netko ima neki savjet..od papirologije sto trebam i sl.


Sanja023, mm i ja smo išli na donaciju sjemena pa će ti s više detalja moći pomoći neka od cure koje su išle na donaciju js. No za početak, parovi iz Hrvatske najčešće odabiru PFC ili Pronatal kliniku, obje su u Pragu. Preporučujem da ih prvo kontaktirate mailom, pošaljete nalaze koje trenutno imate i ukratko opišete svoju situaciju, pa možete dogovoriti konzultacije s obje klinike uživo ili putem Skype-a. Obje klinike su odlične tako da sve ovisi o tome tko će vam osobno bolje sjesti. 
O cijenama donacije js ne znam puno, niti detalje o samom postupku.

----------


## srdela

> Hvala na informacijama 
> Mi planiramo u postupak u listopadu, ako se nešto ne poremeti. sutra baš idem po recepte za lijekove i s ciklusom u rujnu bi trebala popiti tu jednu rundu kontracepcije. sad me polako hvata panika, da li ćemo sve napraviti kak treba. Moram pronaći mail koji mi je poslala kordinatorica s ponudom hotela i sad to detaljnije pogledati, eventualno pitati da li može preko njih. Da, skužila sam da je parking skup pa sam uglavnom gledala hotele s parkingom. 
> Vi ste PFC ili Pronatal? Koji vam je ovo postupak po redu?


Mi smo odabrali PFC. Ovo nam je prvi put da idemo na donaciju u Prag. Prije toga 7 ivf kod nas.

----------


## srdela

> Hvala.vam.
> Spremam se za donaciju jajnih stanica.
> Bila sam na dvije umj.oplodnje kod dr.Lucingera i nazalost nista. 
> Mislim da mi je donacija veca sansa s obzirom da su mi nalazi jako losi i da sam u post meno pauzi sa 29 god ..
> Citala sam postove,mi se planiramo zaputiti sa nalazima za Prag pa vidjeti..
> Neznam sto da ocekujem,pa cisto ako netko ima neki savjet..od papirologije sto trebam i sl.


Sanja, mi smo prvo poslali mail pa su nam napisali koje sve nalaze da dostavimo. Sve skenirano mailom i kad je dr pogledala predložila nam je donaciju. Poslali su nam cijeli protokol detaljno na mail, tako da uopće nismo išli u Prag. Možeš eventualno dogovoriti konzultacije preko skype-a ako želiš. Ja sam ih još dodatno gnjavila s pitanjima i sve su mi strpljivo odgovarali mailom  :Smile:

----------


## makajica

Pozz drage moje !
 Samo malu pomoć Vas molim. Krećem idući mjesec sa terapijom i idemo u Pronatal u CB kod gđe. Ljiljane. Iskreno zaboravih i kao se dr. zove.
Uglavnom, ima li Vas koji ste išli na cjenik onaj jeftiniji od 4500 EUR ?  nekako nam se čini da ionako puno plaćamo da u ovom skupljem cjeniku se dodaju emriogen, assisted hatching koji mogu pomoći a i nemoraju baš.. već sam probala u prijašnjem sa embriogenom... pa nismo sigurni da li da ipak platimo više...te mi je dala neki čudni protokol samo sa estrofemom i prednisonom... jel to ok ?

Malo mi je ovdje drugačije od PFC a pa nebi htjela negdje fulati... a ona pak sve baca na šalu.. lako ćemo...

Lp,i Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Mala88

Makajica, ja sam placala u Pronatalu u Pragu 4500+zamrzavanje. Ja sam trazila embrioglue i hatching i to je bilo po 200 eura i nije bilo ukljuceno u cijenu, znaci jos dodatnih 400. Ali nisam se pokajala jer sve sto moze da pomogne makar neki procenat je super! Meni je pomoglo i za sada sve ode ok, sad sam u 11 nedjelji trudnoce  :Smile:  A pominjes estrofem i prednison, a sta je sa utrogestanom jel to pominjala? Ja sam imala estrofem, prednison i utrogestan.

----------


## Morrigan

Pozdrav svima, nakon neuspjelih IVF pokusaja kod nas, uputili su nas u Prag, na donaciju jajnih stanica. Moj dr. je rekao da ce pripremiti svu dokumentaciju i poslati na HZZO. Imam,naravno,tisucu pitanja, al ni sama ne znam od kud da krenem...molim vas, pomozite ako znate  / Koliko traje procedura dobivanja rjesenja od HZZO? Moramo li mi sami naci kliniku u Pragu i sve organizirati?Od stupanja u kontakt s klinikom koliko treba do odlaska tamo?Hvala vam svima! Od srca nam zelim ostvarenje snova !

----------


## Tina1979

> Pozdrav svima, nakon neuspjelih IVF pokusaja kod nas, uputili su nas u Prag, na donaciju jajnih stanica. Moj dr. je rekao da ce pripremiti svu dokumentaciju i poslati na HZZO. Imam,naravno,tisucu pitanja, al ni sama ne znam od kud da krenem...molim vas, pomozite ako znate  / Koliko traje procedura dobivanja rjesenja od HZZO? Moramo li mi sami naci kliniku u Pragu i sve organizirati?Od stupanja u kontakt s klinikom koliko treba do odlaska tamo?Hvala vam svima! Od srca nam zelim ostvarenje snova !


Hej!
Za rješenja HZZO - a ne znam koliko traje jer smo mi na kraju odustali od toga, ja u listopadu punim 39 godina pa gubim to pravo. To znaš da u Češkoj ne vrijede ista pravila kao kod nas, kod njih je 39 godina granica do kada im država financira potpomognutu. Pretpostavljam da ti imaš manje godina pa se odlučuješ na to. Meni je žena rekla kad sam se raspitivala u HZZO - u da se rješenje dobije kroz dva tri tjedna, ali ovdje na forumu sam pročitala da to traje i mjesec i više. 
Ako idete u Prag prepušteni ste sebi i sami vodite brigu o svemu. Pošaljite mailove s kratkim opisom svoje situacije klinikama koje vas interesiraju. Tražit će vas medicinsku dokumentaciju, dobit ćete i upitnik kojeg ispunite s brdom podataka. ( barem je tako u PFC - u ) U Pronatalu traže prvo konzultacije i jedan dolazak gore. To će ti točnije reči oni koji idu u Pronatal. Ako što nedostaje od dokumentacije to će tražiti dopunu. Kod nas je prvi kontakt bio u travnju, a sad u listopadu bi trebao biti postupak. To je vjerojatno trajalo kod nas duže jer sam ja morala nabaviti svu dokumentaciju, naime nama je ovo prvi postupak ikad. Suprugu je dijagnosticirana azoospermija tako da u Hrvatskoj nemamo mogućnosti liječenja. 
Kada dostaviš svu dokumentaciju dobit ćeš protokol za stimulaciju i dogovarate mjesec kada planirate postupak i ti naravno kupiš lijekove i hormone koji su ti predviđeni protokolom. Večinu ćeš platiti sama, a nešto možeš dobiti na recept. Mi smo sve skupa platili nešto manje od šest tisuća kuna. Po savjetima s foruma kupovali smo u ljekarni Filipović u Zagorskoj, daju popust na gotovinu i ljubazni su.
Znam kako se osijećaš jer sam i ja kad sam kretala s Pragom imala tisuću pitanja i osijećala se jadno. Tako da slobodno pitaj što te zanima. s tim da je tebi lakše jer si ipak prošla nekoliko postupaka i znaš što je to. Ja ću to tek prvi puta proći tako da je prisutno dosta straha od svega  :Smile:

----------


## makajica

Pozdrav,

baš sam si i ja tako mislila uzeti, samo embrioglue i eventualno hatching... iako mm tvrdi da nema potrebe, ali ne želim ništa prepusiti slućaju.
Je je u utrići su u protokolu nako transfera, to mi štima.
Ma kako sam bila u PFC  malo mi je ovdje drugacije sve ... ali prilagodit cemo se  :Smile:  
Cestitke na  trudnoći, bravo i držim fige za školsku trudnoću do kraja !  :Wink: 

Pozz

----------


## makajica

Pozdrav, Mala88

baš sam si i ja tako mislila uzeti, samo embrioglue i eventualno hatching... iako mm tvrdi da nema potrebe, ali ne želim ništa prepusiti slućaju.
Je je u utrići su u protokolu nako transfera, to mi štima.
Ma kako sam bila u PFC  malo mi je ovdje drugacije sve ... ali prilagodit cemo se  :Smile:  
Cestitke na  trudnoći, bravo i držim fige za školsku trudnoću do kraja !  :Wink: 

Pozz

----------


## Mala88

> Pozdrav, Mala88
> 
> baš sam si i ja tako mislila uzeti, samo embrioglue i eventualno hatching... iako mm tvrdi da nema potrebe, ali ne želim ništa prepusiti slućaju.
> Je je u utrići su u protokolu nako transfera, to mi štima.
> Ma kako sam bila u PFC  malo mi je ovdje drugacije sve ... ali prilagodit cemo se  
> Cestitke na  trudnoći, bravo i držim fige za školsku trudnoću do kraja ! 
> 
> Pozz


Da isti je meni bio protokol, prvo estrofem, 5 dana prije transfera utrogestan, 6 dan utrogestana je transfer, i dan posle transfera prednison. Dali ste dogovorili datum kada idete? Hvala puno i srecno pa da se vratis trbusasta!  :Smile:

----------


## makajica

Mala88  

Hvala ti puno ! idemo oko 20.10. nakon sljedeće mestruacije u listopadu.  :Smile:

----------


## Morrigan

> Hej!
> Za rješenja HZZO - a ne znam koliko traje jer smo mi na kraju odustali od toga, ja u listopadu punim 39 godina pa gubim to pravo. To znaš da u Češkoj ne vrijede ista pravila kao kod nas, kod njih je 39 godina granica do kada im država financira potpomognutu. Pretpostavljam da ti imaš manje godina pa se odlučuješ na to. Meni je žena rekla kad sam se raspitivala u HZZO - u da se rješenje dobije kroz dva tri tjedna, ali ovdje na forumu sam pročitala da to traje i mjesec i više. 
> Ako idete u Prag prepušteni ste sebi i sami vodite brigu o svemu. Pošaljite mailove s kratkim opisom svoje situacije klinikama koje vas interesiraju. Tražit će vas medicinsku dokumentaciju, dobit ćete i upitnik kojeg ispunite s brdom podataka. ( barem je tako u PFC - u ) U Pronatalu traže prvo konzultacije i jedan dolazak gore. To će ti točnije reči oni koji idu u Pronatal. Ako što nedostaje od dokumentacije to će tražiti dopunu. Kod nas je prvi kontakt bio u travnju, a sad u listopadu bi trebao biti postupak. To je vjerojatno trajalo kod nas duže jer sam ja morala nabaviti svu dokumentaciju, naime nama je ovo prvi postupak ikad. Suprugu je dijagnosticirana azoospermija tako da u Hrvatskoj nemamo mogućnosti liječenja. 
> Kada dostaviš svu dokumentaciju dobit ćeš protokol za stimulaciju i dogovarate mjesec kada planirate postupak i ti naravno kupiš lijekove i hormone koji su ti predviđeni protokolom. Večinu ćeš platiti sama, a nešto možeš dobiti na recept. Mi smo sve skupa platili nešto manje od šest tisuća kuna. Po savjetima s foruma kupovali smo u ljekarni Filipović u Zagorskoj, daju popust na gotovinu i ljubazni su.
> Znam kako se osijećaš jer sam i ja kad sam kretala s Pragom imala tisuću pitanja i osijećala se jadno. Tako da slobodno pitaj što te zanima. s tim da je tebi lakše jer si ipak prošla nekoliko postupaka i znaš što je to. Ja ću to tek prvi puta proći tako da je prisutno dosta straha od svega


Draga Tina, hvala na odgovoru. drzim vam fige da sve bude kako treba.
Ja uskoro navrsavam 40 godina. 
jos nisam poslala upit niti na jednu kliniku...nakon neuspjelog pokusaja prije tjedan dana, treba mi mala pauza..jos lizem rane  :Smile: 
i skupljam informacije.

----------


## Tina1979

> Mala88  
> 
> Hvala ti puno ! idemo oko 20.10. nakon sljedeće mestruacije u listopadu.


Onda idemo u slično vrijeme.  :Smile:  Pokušavam rezervirati hotel i trebala bih izračunati datum dolaska i nisam sigurna da li računam slijedeću menstruaciju u intervalu kako je ja inače dobivam ili 21 dan pošto sam počela piti kontracepciju s ovim ciklusom u rujnu? Molim pomagajte da to izračunam  :Smile:

----------


## Libra

Tina do kad su ti rekli da pijes kontracepciju? 
Do kojeg datuma? Ja sam obicno nakon zadnje popijene tablete treci dan dobivala mengu.

Nekad sam pila cijelu kutiju od 21 tabletu a nekad i par dana duze. Al i tada sam od zadnje popijene treci dan dobila m.
Eto nadam se da sam pomogla.

Posto pijes kontracepciju ne mozes ocekivati da ces dobiti u intervalu kad i dobivas...kuzis.

----------


## Tina1979

> Tina do kad su ti rekli da pijes kontracepciju? 
> Do kojeg datuma? Ja sam obicno nakon zadnje popijene tablete treci dan dobivala mengu.
> 
> Nekad sam pila cijelu kutiju od 21 tabletu a nekad i par dana duze. Al i tada sam od zadnje popijene treci dan dobila m.
> Eto nadam se da sam pomogla.
> 
> Posto pijes kontracepciju ne mozes ocekivati da ces dobiti u intervalu kad i dobivas...kuzis.


Hvala na odgovoru. Pomogla si mi  :Smile: 
Pa nisu mi precizirali datum. Koliko sam ja shvatila trebam popiti tu jednu kutiju, to je onda 21 dan.
Ona je meni kao objašnjenje navela da to moram popiti da se ne bi stvorile ciste i slično. Ali jučer sam nešto tražila na internetu i naletila ne neke objave po kojima ispada da mi kojima daju tu kontracepciju zapravo već time počinjemo postupak stimulacije jer zapravo već ovime počinjemo utjecati na hormone. Koliko se vi uopće zamarate razumjeti skroz te postupke stimulacije, a koliko naprosto vjerujete njima da znaju što rade ? Kažem, jučer me to sve zbunilo, agonistički protokol, antagonistički protokol, kratki , dugi...... Ja mislim da sam ja dobila antagonistički  :Smile:  I onda čitam na tom nekom forumu na kojeg zalutah kako žene raspravljaju gdje one misle da je trebalo drugačije. Ja nekako trenutno vjerujem njima i radim što mi kažu na temelju mojih nalaza.

----------


## Tina1979

> Draga Tina, hvala na odgovoru. drzim vam fige da sve bude kako treba.
> Ja uskoro navrsavam 40 godina. 
> jos nisam poslala upit niti na jednu kliniku...nakon neuspjelog pokusaja prije tjedan dana, treba mi mala pauza..jos lizem rane 
> i skupljam informacije.


Drago mi je da sam ti barem malo pomogla  :Smile:  Ako te još što zanima pitaj  :Smile: 
Mada nisam još prošla kroz to, neuspjeli postupak, mogu misliti da nije lako i da treba neko vrijeme da se čovjek malo pribere i ponovno dobije volju. Kod vas su problem samo godine ili imate još pokoju dijagnozu?  :Smile: 
A i godinama nisam toiko daleko od tebe. Ja ću krajem listopada napuniti 39. Tako da ću taman negdje oko rođendana saznati rezultat. Mi se spremamo u Prag negdje sredinom listopada.

----------


## Libra

> Hvala na odgovoru. Pomogla si mi 
> Pa nisu mi precizirali datum. Koliko sam ja shvatila trebam popiti tu jednu kutiju, to je onda 21 dan.
> Ona je meni kao objašnjenje navela da to moram popiti da se ne bi stvorile ciste i slično. Ali jučer sam nešto tražila na internetu i naletila ne neke objave po kojima ispada da mi kojima daju tu kontracepciju zapravo već time počinjemo postupak stimulacije jer zapravo već ovime počinjemo utjecati na hormone. Koliko se vi uopće zamarate razumjeti skroz te postupke stimulacije, a koliko naprosto vjerujete njima da znaju što rade ? Kažem, jučer me to sve zbunilo, agonistički protokol, antagonistički protokol, kratki , dugi...... Ja mislim da sam ja dobila antagonistički  I onda čitam na tom nekom forumu na kojeg zalutah kako žene raspravljaju gdje one misle da je trebalo drugačije. Ja nekako trenutno vjerujem njima i radim što mi kažu na temelju mojih nalaza.


Dobro ti je rekla..a netko jos npr.rikta ciklus sa kontracepcijom da se u dan dva dobije ciklus kad i donorka.
Vjeruj ljudima kojima si ukazala svoje povjerenje.
Nemoj se sada zamarati dal si ti trebala dobiti drugaciji protokol. Probaj se opustiti koliko mozes.
Znam da je tesko al olaksaj sebi onoliko koliko znas i mozes.
Sretno  :Wink:

----------


## makajica

E pa onda... sretno nam bilo  :Smile: 

ako si počela sa terapijom to če ti isto tako biti da sredina listopada. nažalost nemožeš znati točno u dan kada ideš. pročitaj još po protokolu... ali najbolje bi bilo da pitaš koordinatoricu, reći će ti, ja idem na donaciju, znam da sam na prošlom postupku morala pomaknuti par dana jer endomerij nije bio zadovoljavajući ...

----------


## nina977

Tina1978, kako su to i cure  rekle za kontracepcije, u slučaju donacije se daje da se u štima ciklus s donorkom, tvoj o njen ciklus mora biti sinkroniziran.

----------


## Andrea0603

Pozdrav svima .Pripremam se za oplodnju u 11mj Prague Fertility centre .Dobila sam protokol .Jel ima mozda netko tko je nedavno bio pa da mi da upute oko smjestaja ? Da li ima negdje blizu kliniku a da je pristojno i kolko tolko povoljno ? Pozdrav i svu srecu zelim svima

----------


## lopuzica

> Pozdrav svima .Pripremam se za oplodnju u 11mj Prague Fertility centre .Dobila sam protokol .Jel ima mozda netko tko je nedavno bio pa da mi da upute oko smjestaja ? Da li ima negdje blizu kliniku a da je pristojno i kolko tolko povoljno ? Pozdrav i svu srecu zelim svima


U blizini klinike ima odlican hotel Clarion, svega 5 min setnje, kao i hotel Carol. Klinika posreduje u rezervaciji za oba hotela, cak je cijena povoljnija ako rezervisete preko klinike nego direktno sa hotelom. Cijena za hotel Clarion je bila 65€ za dvije osobe za nocenje sa doruckom, a za hotel Carol 59€. Javi se svom koordinatoru, pa ce vam ona to zavrsiti.

----------


## SuncicaRijeka

Pozzz cure
I ja se pripremam za 11 mj,vec sam se dogovorila oko smjestaja da cu cu odsjesti u hotelu koji se nalazi u sklopu klinike

----------


## SuncicaRijeka

Kakvih iskustva imate u Pronatalu u Pragu?
Sveee me zanima

----------


## Carrot

> Pozzz cure
> I ja se pripremam za 11 mj,vec sam se dogovorila oko smjestaja da cu cu odsjesti u hotelu koji se nalazi u sklopu klinike


Nema u sklopu klinike hotel nego jednu stanicu od klinike, a obzirom da se ne ide nego par puta u kliniku tako je svejedno gdje ste smješteni. Ja bih npr sljedeći put radije bliže centru grada jer puno više se provodi vremena u gradu lutajući nego u klinici....tak da mi se to čini praktičnije.
A vidim da je dosta cura koje su bile zaključile istu stvar.
Kako god, sretno!

----------


## Mala88

> Nema u sklopu klinike hotel nego jednu stanicu od klinike, a obzirom da se ne ide nego par puta u kliniku tako je svejedno gdje ste smješteni. Ja bih npr sljedeći put radije bliže centru grada jer puno više se provodi vremena u gradu lutajući nego u klinici....tak da mi se to čini praktičnije.
> A vidim da je dosta cura koje su bile zaključile istu stvar.
> Kako god, sretno!


Carot draga, ima pronatal sanatorium hotel u sklopu klinike pa vjerovatno je na tu kliniku mislila. Sad to sve zavisi kako kome odgovara, mi smo isto bili blizu centra s obzirom da volimo prosetati i tako to. Mada ko putuje kolima mora gledati da ima parking u sklopu hotela koji je u sklopu cijene, ili barem ne preskup jer je u centru teze za parking. Cure drage sretno vam!

----------


## makajica

poydrav svima, mi kada smo bili u PFC oba puta smo bili u Stepu. ok hotel, 10 min pjeske od klinike i tu negdje od podzemne tako da smo uz malo pješačenja ili brzo i u klinici a i do podzemne pa u cenru grada. bili  zadovoljni.
da li netko ide sada u listopadu u Pronatal CB ? :Wink:   mi sada krecemo u protokol te smo u C B oko 20.10  :Smile: 
Pitanje, da li netko pije trisequens kao i ja ? jer se bojim da mi Ljiljana ne fula sa protokolom , ona ni nezna kakve su to tablete, pa nisam baš sigurna..
i još jedno... da li je samo nama razlika u cijeni postupka od onog što smo dobili u rješenju..? Naime navedena cijena je oko 90 000 CZK a o nije 4500 EUR, pa se pitamo zašto razlika ? jedino mi pada na pamet da je za cuvanje preostalih...
pitali smo ju ali ne odgovara...

Sretno svima..

----------


## SuncicaRijeka

Eeeee na taj sam mislila

----------


## SuncicaRijeka

Pozzzz
Ja sam ti dobila u Pronatalu samo inekcije....mislim ne samo,her ja ih se uzasno bojim davat u trbuh,al hvala Bogu imam prijateljicu medicinsku sestru pa ce to ona obavljat jer ipak malo vise zna id mene
Sretnooooo curkeeeee

----------


## Palmina

Pozz
Mi smo bili lani u PFC. 
Sto se smjestaja tice, nasli smo stan u blizini sto nam je bila najpovoljnija opcija.

----------


## makajica

Drage moje, još samo jedno pitanjce... jeli netko imao problema sa TSH prije transera ?

----------


## Mala88

> Drage moje, još samo jedno pitanjce... jeli netko imao problema sa TSH prije transera ?


Jesam ja jednom. A koliki ti je TSH?

----------


## makajica

Sad zadnje je bio  0,18 ... grozno  :Sad:  neznam ni sama kako je došlo do toga, u jednom trenutku je bio savršen...

----------


## Mala88

> Sad zadnje je bio  0,18 ... grozno  neznam ni sama kako je došlo do toga, u jednom trenutku je bio savršen...


Meni je bio prije godinu dana 9 pa smo morali da propustimo svjezi transfer u zamrznemo ih, tako doktor preporucio. A posle samo 2 nedjelje vratio se normalnom. Jesi li konsultovala kliniku, sta kazu?

----------


## Lemon*

Može pomoć oko zahtjeva koji se predaje na zavod, naime zvala sam da pitam što mi treba jer sam se odlučila za Belgiju, pa kažu da na tiskanici na prvoj stranici mora pisati 2017.godina i da vraćaju ako se popuni stara. A meni je doktorica ispunila staru i ja sam našla istu tu na netu. Gdje ima nova za skinuti? Hvala

----------


## Tina1979

Cure molim mišljenj. Sutra bih trebala krenutu sa stimulacijom, drugi dan ciklusa, ali meni je menga ovaj put totalno čudna. Krvanje je minimalno. Sad je to drugi dan. Toliko malo da kroz dan ne trebam promijeniti uložak. Pila sam jednu rundu kontracepcije. Može li ona utjecati na toliko smanjivanje krvarenja. Doduše i prošla je bila čudna i jako slaba. 
Sad ne znam da li da normalno idem sa stimulacijom ili je to problem i nešto se događa u tijelu? Totalno sam zbunjena.

----------


## Libra

Tina to ti je normalno kad se pije kontracepcija jer se endometrij ne zadebljava i u biti se nema sto ljustriti ili vrlo malo.
Bez brige jer svima nam je tako.
Bitno da je bas crvene boje menga.
Meni treci dan nista vise nije bilo na ulosku, ma samo malo jos smedje u biti.
Samo hrabro i sretno!!!

----------


## Tina1979

> Tina to ti je normalno kad se pije kontracepcija jer se endometrij ne zadebljava i u biti se nema sto ljustriti ili vrlo malo.
> Bez brige jer svima nam je tako.
> Bitno da je bas crvene boje menga.
> Meni treci dan nista vise nije bilo na ulosku, ma samo malo jos smedje u biti.
> Samo hrabro i sretno!!!


Pa više je tamne boje, nije one svjetle kak je inače. Sad sam bila na WC - u kad se obrišem to su tamni komadići koji ostanu na WC papiru. Definitvno to je nešto što se oljuštilo, ali čudne boje. Jel brinem bez veze) S tom bojom si me sad prepala  :Smile: ) Pitam vas da se ne sramotim i ispitujem kordinatoricu, ako je to normalno.

----------


## Libra

Nemoj se brinuti, ja mislim da je to, to!
Kako ti je jucer bilo? Koji dan od zadnje popijene kontracepcije je krenula m?

A sad vidim da je danas 1 dan ciklusa.
To je ok.

----------


## Tina1979

> Nemoj se brinuti, ja mislim da je to, to!
> Kako ti je jucer bilo? Koji dan od zadnje popijene kontracepcije je krenula m?
> 
> A sad vidim da je danas 1 dan ciklusa.
> To je ok.


Krenulo je treći dan od zadnje kontracepcije. Po mom brojenju bi danas bio treći, ali sam poslala mail kordinatorici i rekla da brojim ovako i da je danas prvi, a sutra krećem sa stimulacijom. Sedmi dan je folikulometrija, to sam dogovorila kod dr Lučingera, zvučao je vrlo ljubazno i zainteresirano iako nisam njegova pacjentica pa ćemo onda vidjeti. Koliko obično produže nakon sedmog dana i folikulometrije. Muči me hotel, već sam ga jednom pomicala, bojim se da ću morati opet ako mi produže. 
Puno hvala na odgovoru, smirila si me  :Smile: )

----------


## Libra

Da da, dobro ti je rekla koordinatorica. I ja sam uvijek dobivala m treci dan od zadnje popijene kontracepcije.
Znaci ako sam zadnju popila u utorak u petak bi dosla m i to ti je 1 dc.

Ti si znaci u nedjelju popila zadnju i danas si dobila m i to se racuna kao 1 dc a ne od prestajanja popijene zadnje tablete.

Dr. Lučinger je super....malo se pripremi na cekanje.

----------


## Libra

Na ovo drugo ti ne mogu dati odgovor jer sve ovisi kako ces ti reagirati na stimulaciju. Vjerojatno ces opet na uzv 9 dc. E sad dal ces vec tad htjeti biti u Ceskoj ili ces ipak jos taj uzv odraditi u Hr to se dogovorite kad vidis situaciju na 7 dc kod Lučingera. On ce ti okvirno reci kad se sto ocekuje pa si nemoj stres raditi i misliti dal ces dva dana duze biti u Pragu. To je moje misljenje.

----------


## makajica

drage suborke ! ako netko sljeeci tjedan bude u Pronatalu u CB neka se javi da razmijenimo iskustva uz finu češku kavu  :Wink: 

pozz

----------


## Tina1979

Konačno mi sve postaje realnost. Nakon 7 dana stimulacije jutros obavljana prva folikulometrija.
Endometrij 9 mm
D.O 3 puta 14 / 14       2 puta 11 / 10
L.O 2 puta 15 / 15      1 puta 14 / 14        2 puta 11 / 10

Doktor Lučinger kod kojeg sam radila UZV kaže da to nije loše, da bi on računa na 6 stanica. On kaže da je moglo biti malo bolje, ali da je to ok.
Stimulacija su bili Gonali i Orgalutran + Prednison od početka za kojeg je isto rekao da bi ga meni i on dao. 
Ja ne znam jel to ok rezultat, ali dok on kaže da je manje više ok ja ne paničarim  :Smile: )

----------


## sanja023

Pozdrav  :Smile:  Nakon neuspjelih IVF pokusaja kod nas, uputila bih se u Prag, na donaciju jajnih stanica. 
Samo iskreno neznam od kuda bih krenula,u koju kliniku se javila..uhh .
Voljela bih otici tamo na konzultacije,pa dali se trebam javiti mailom ili?
Molim vas,ako netko moze pomoci ..
Dali kod nas HZZO snosi troskove,koja je procedura od toga,kome se trebam obratiti?
Znam da imam previse pitanje ali zaista sam očajna.
Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru

----------


## makajica

Draga sanja, trebas se javiti prvo svom ginekologu da ti da uoutnicu za MPO doktora za pregled . Ja idem u Petrovu u centar za osnivanje obitelji. Tamo su jedni od najboljih doktora. Imas i u Vinogradskoj bolnici.... ako si iz zgb. 
Vjerujem da ti i tvoj ginic opce prakse moze preporuciti kome ici. U bolnici ce ti reci koje nalaze skupiti. 
Sto se tice Ceske mi smo se ovaj put odlucili za ceske budojevice Pronatal klinika (dosli autom ) . A bili smo i u 
Pragu klinika PFC prag. Na njihovim stranicama imas sva uputstva. Obje klinike imaju koordinatorice kojima komuniciras na hrvatskom. Ima u pragu i klinika ivf centar europe. (Tak se zove).Ceka te dug i naporan put ali nedaj se obeshrabriti. Cijene su oko 5000 eur ... ovisno a od hzzo mozes dobiti samo 1000 eur.
Za daljnja pitanja... tu sam

Pozz

----------


## sanja023

Ja sam bila u Zg,kod dr.Lucingera..
3 pokušaja.
Moji nalazi su jako losi,u postmenopauzi sam sa 29 god..jedva dobijem jednu jajnu stanicu.
Zato bih isla u Prag na donaciju,jel mialim da ovako nemogu uspjeti,sto mi je i sam dr.Lucinger rekao s obzirom na moje nalaze.
Ok,dali trebam poslati mail da dog.konzultacije ili odmah nalaze poslati?

----------


## makajica

Mozda bolje prvo samo mail posalji sa objasnjenjem situacije. Pa ce te uputiti za dalje.

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Sanja, kakvi su ti rezultati hormona?
I mene upućuju na donaciju j.s. 
Ja sam prvo krenula u Petrovu,no jajnici nisu reagirali,  kasnije mi je bilo zao da nisam odmah kod Lucingera..
Hvala, i puno sreće tebi i svima nama

----------


## raven

Bok svima,

Nakon dosta pokušaja odlučili smo se za donaciju js u Pragu. Postoji netko tko je prošao ovo na forumu i ima hrabrosti podjeliti iskustva nek se javi u pm  :Smile: 

Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## matean

Pozdrav svima,
zbog dijagnoze prerane insuficijencije jajnika preporučena mi je donacija js.
Nisam nikada prošla niti jedan IVF postupak. Imam 31 godinu.
Molim one djevojke koje su prošle navedeni postupak donacije da mi se jave.
Svim parovima koji su u postupku sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Lovelife

Makajica 
Poslala bih ti privatno poruku, ali nisam sigurna kako to ide.. htjedoh te pitati, ti si vise puta išla na donaciju j.s.? 
Kako to ide? Svaki puta se placa 4500E? Odnosno sto je sve uračunato u taj iznos? Hvala

----------


## makajica

lovelife, imaš pp , provjeri INBOX  :Wink:

----------


## Zora3

Drage cure, nakon što ste dobile protokol i dogovorile sve s poliklinikom u Češkoj, tko vas prati (folikulometrije i ostalo) u Hrvatskoj? Pronatal mi je dao preporuku međutim oni su mi rekli da će mi se javiti kada provjere mogu li mi pomoći. Što me iznenadilo. Imate li neku preporuku?

----------


## Libra

> Drage cure, nakon što ste dobile protokol i dogovorile sve s poliklinikom u Češkoj, tko vas prati (folikulometrije i ostalo) u Hrvatskoj? Pronatal mi je dao preporuku međutim oni su mi rekli da će mi se javiti kada provjere mogu li mi pomoći. Što me iznenadilo. Imate li neku preporuku?


Ako si u Zg odi u bilo koju kliniku za mpo.
Repromed, Beta+, Ivf centar, poliklinika Škvorc, ivf poliklinika. Reci sve kako i sto i nema razloga da te odbiju za dvije tri folikulometrije koje traju 5 min i naplate svoje.

----------


## makajica

Drage suborke, samo jedno pitanje, 
za vađenje bete u petrovoj se ne treba naručivati jel tako ? bila sam već tamo ali prije pet godina pa se više ne sjećam, znam samo da se nalaz čeka do popodne ?
Ima li tko iskustva da li je negdje drugdje bolje vadi betu ? 

pozz svima i :fige:

----------


## Flower123

Zdravo svima, ja se izvinjavam ako loso pisem (gramaticki), htela bi da vas pitam, dali sa malom vrednoscu AMH, pod 1.17 i prirodno mali broj folikula na 9-10 dan, imam 31 godinu, drugi rezultati su sve ok, dali bi me prifatili raditi IVF u Ceskoj kod Dr. Lazarevska sa mojim jajnim celijama? Prvo IVF mi je. Imate li vi takav slucaj i iskustva. Hvala puno.

----------


## Kadauna

ima li vas ovdje koje idete u Pronatal?

treba mi informacija - koji su sad kontakti? Može email adresa? Može i na privatnu poruku. HVALA!

----------


## SuncicaRijeka

Dobar vecer
Ja ti idem u Pronatal,pitaj sta god te zanima...
Pozzzz

----------


## Inesz

> Zdravo svima, ja se izvinjavam ako loso pisem (gramaticki), htela bi da vas pitam, dali sa malom vrednoscu AMH, pod 1.17 i prirodno mali broj folikula na 9-10 dan, imam 31 godinu, drugi rezultati su sve ok, dali bi me prifatili raditi IVF u Ceskoj kod Dr. Lazarevska sa mojim jajnim celijama? Prvo IVF mi je. Imate li vi takav slucaj i iskustva. Hvala puno.


Flower, dobro došla na forum. 
Ne brini za eventualne gramatičke greške, samo piši na latiničnom pismu :Smile: 

Pretpostavljam da je tvoj AMH izražen u pmol/L.  :Sad: 
Najbolje da uputiš mail klinici u Češkoj i pitaš imaju da li sa tvojom visinom AMH rade postupke s vlastitim stanicama.
Priloži u mailu klinici i sve nalaze koje imate.

Sretno!

----------


## Kadauna

> Dobar vecer
> Ja ti idem u Pronatal,pitaj sta god te zanima...
> Pozzzz


hvala na javljanju, treba mi email adresa koordinatorice, javljaju li se na e-mail i koliko brzo se javljaju? 

hvala

----------


## SuncicaRijeka

Odi na njihovu email stranici jer tamo imas upitnik koji moras ispuniti i inda ti se oni javi...cca tjedan dana.
Sretnooooooo

----------


## Flower123

Dobro vas nasla  :Smile:  AMH je izrazen u mernoj jedinici - ng/ml. Sve sam poslala u formularu na pacijentskom portalu, koji su mi dali na mail i prikacila dokumente i sad cekam. Koordinator mi je Jelena Kubut, ali evo vek 3 dan nema odgovora, pa brinem dali ke imati odgovora i dali bi moglo u toj klinici raditi IVF sa mojim j.c.
Hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

AMH od 1,17 ng/ml je OK.
Zašto misliš da bi te odbili za postupak s vlastitim stanicama zbog ove vrijednosti AMH?

----------


## Flower123

Na dokumentu je u granici na niski prag, a negde sam procitala da ne primaju paciente ispod 1,5-2 AMH tako nesto, zato pitam. Cekam odgovor pa videcemo.

----------


## Inesz

AMH od 1,17 ng/ml = 8,36 pmol/L
važno je upotrebljavati mjerne jednice uz brojčanu vrijednost nekog nalaza.
zasigurno ne odbijaju raditi postupke s vlastitim stanicama kod tvoje vrijednosti AMH.
javi nam kad dobiješ odgovor  :Smile:

----------


## Flower123

Dobila sam odgovor sa shemom i moram dopolnitelno proveriti trombofilne mutacije. Za AMH nista nisu rekli. Nisam bila trudna do sada niti nista drugo, obicno posle neke komplikacije traze to da se uradi. Pretpostavljam radi predostroznosti to traze.

----------


## Anita1987

Pozdrav svima. Slijedeće godine planiramo u Cesku na donaciju, 1. put. Nemam nikakvih iskustava s IVF (dijagnoza je preuranjena menopauza zbog zračenja kojie sam prosla kao onkološki bolesnik). Tako da nemam nekih drugih opcija osim donacije. Zanima me kako izabrati kliniku. Izgleda mi da su manje vise sve iste (nude isto za iste novce) pa kako onda izabrati. Bilo koji savjet je dobrodošao.

----------


## Morrigan

> Pozdrav svima. Slijedeće godine planiramo u Cesku na donaciju, 1. put. Nemam nikakvih iskustava s IVF (dijagnoza je preuranjena menopauza zbog zračenja kojie sam prosla kao onkološki bolesnik). Tako da nemam nekih drugih opcija osim donacije. Zanima me kako izabrati kliniku. Izgleda mi da su manje vise sve iste (nude isto za iste novce) pa kako onda izabrati. Bilo koji savjet je dobrodošao.


Draga Anita,
još prije par mjeseci mučila su me ista pitanja, onda sam naišla na https://drsirovec.com/ javila se doktorici koja je odgovorila na svoja moja pitanja, odagnala sve moje sumnje i nedoumice i eto...izabrala sam kliniku i uskoro krećemo u akciju  :Smile: 
Pošalji ženi mail
lp

----------


## SuncicaRijeka

Cure pozdrava iz Pronatala

----------


## Flower123

Pozdrav i sretno :D

----------


## Flower123

> Cure pozdrava iz Pronatala


Pozdrav i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## SuncicaRijeka

Hvalaaaaaa od srca

----------


## Anita1987

Draga Morrigan,
hvala što si se javila. Ne znam jesam li dobro shvatila, ali koliko vidim doktorica Sirovec radi u Danskoj. Jel ti tamo ides? Ili ti je onako ovako, pro bono :Smile:  odgovorila na pitanja. Sretno :Smile: )

----------


## Anita1987

Sretno Suncica :Smile:

----------


## srdela

Pozdrav cure,
mi smo bili odustali od postupka donacije j.s. u rujnu zbog raznih razloga i sad smo se opet pokrenuli. Poslala sam mail koordinatorici u PFC, ali mi se vratio automatski odgovor da mole pacijente za strpljenje i da će sve hitne nalaze dobiti isti dan, a sve ostalo da se strpimo par dana zbog manjka djelatnika. I već su napisali tko kada ide na godišnji odmor u 12.-om i u 1.-om mjesecu. Pa me sad zanima ako je netko od vas možda trenutno u PFC-u, što se zbiva tamo? Je li to samo zbog godišnjih odmora ili im fali djelatnika? Da znam što mogu očekivati... Hvala

----------


## Flower123

Rekli su da su kolektivno kao i svak god mislim na odmoru od 24tog .12.2018 do 5-6 januara 2018. I meni si pratili prvi takav mail, ali kroz 5-6 dana je pisala koordinatorka. Ja sam pred to, opet poslala mail, svim mailovima koja sam nasla na koordinatorima. Tako da, sretno u postupku i kontaktirace te ubrzo.

----------


## srdela

> Rekli su da su kolektivno kao i svak god mislim na odmoru od 24tog .12.2018 do 5-6 januara 2018. I meni si pratili prvi takav mail, ali kroz 5-6 dana je pisala koordinatorka. Ja sam pred to, opet poslala mail, svim mailovima koja sam nasla na koordinatorima. Tako da, sretno u postupku i kontaktirace te ubrzo.


Hvala ti. Nisu mi još odgovorili, nadam se da će uskoro.

----------


## sanja023

Drage cure..
Konacno bih krenula na konzultacije u Prag za donaciju jajnih stanica,poslala sam mail. U PFC i cekam odgovor..
E sad,gdje ici u PFC ili Pronatal ..
Molim vas ako netko ima iskustva da napise

----------


## Anita1987

Pozdrav Kaduma vidjela sam da ste napisali da imate podataka za klinike u Belgiji što se tiče donacije jajnih stanica dali mi se možete javiti u privatnoj poruci? Hvala

----------


## sanja023

Draga Srdela,samo da priupitam dali ste dobili kakav odgovor iz PFC-a?
Ja sam isto poslala mail ali mi nitko nista ne javlja  :Sad:

----------


## Kengurica

Pisalo se o intralipidnoj medjutim nisam našla da li se u našoj ljekarni ili u Srbiji u ljekarni moze kupiti intralipidna ako nemamo nikakav papir od doktora? Koliko sam ubrala kod nas se moze naručiti u ljekarni na trgu. Hvala

----------


## Morrigan

> Draga Morrigan,
> hvala što si se javila. Ne znam jesam li dobro shvatila, ali koliko vidim doktorica Sirovec radi u Danskoj. Jel ti tamo ides? Ili ti je onako ovako, pro bono odgovorila na pitanja. Sretno)


Hej, dr. mi je pro bono odgovorila na hrpu mailove, poruka...dogovorile smo i skype konzultacije kad je bila u visokom stupnju trudnoće. Divna je, educirana, informirana i ne okoliša  :Smile:

----------


## Lovelife

Bok drage cure, kako ste? U kojoj ste fazi?

----------


## Munkica

> Pozdrav Kaduma vidjela sam da ste napisali da imate podataka za klinike u Belgiji što se tiče donacije jajnih stanica dali mi se možete javiti u privatnoj poruci? Hvala


Pardon što sam off topic, ali ne mogu poslati pp.
Anita1987, pokušala sam poslati poruku, ali valjda nemaš dovoljan broj postova. Uglavnom, potraži info o Belgiji na webu http://www.brusselsivf.be . Nisam išla na donaciju tamo nego na icsi, ali znam da su u stalnoj potrazi za donorima i da imaju banku sperme i jajnih stanica. Znam da je jedna od opcija bila da višak svojih jajnih stanica i embrija doniram.

----------


## alati

bok cure,
krajem 1.mjeseca idem u pfc na donaciju.da li bi mi mogao netko preporuciti smjestaj i kako je najbolje putovati iz hrvatske?hvalaaa

----------


## Unadva

Cure koje ste u postupku u Pragu, ima li novosti? SunčicaRijeka?

----------


## Carrot

> bok cure,
> krajem 1.mjeseca idem u pfc na donaciju.da li bi mi mogao netko preporuciti smjestaj i kako je najbolje putovati iz hrvatske?hvalaaa


Smještaj Clarion koji je blizu klinike i cijena za kvalitetu više nego dobra... Ili, nešto blizu centra jer do klinike se ide možda 2x, a do grada svaki dan....ja bi dr.put išla bliže centru npr.
Dosta ljudi ide autom. Mi smo avionom iz Zg... Našli ok karte preko Skyscannera...

----------


## Andrea0603

Mi bili prosli tjedan .Tamo putovali Flixbusom za 200kn a nazad avionom preko Frankfurta .Smjestaj hotel Olšanka predivan 40eur noc par stanica tramvajem od klinike .Jako blizu centra na glavnoj ulici gdje ima sve .Pivnica ,apoteka ,ducan .Imaju wellness ,fitness ma sve .Eto kad se vec idemo muciti da malo I uzivamo .Skinuli na mob aplikaciju Get your guide I vidili cili Prag za sitnu paru .Ma pravi godisnji odmor

----------


## alati

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Andrea0603

1. postupak donacije dvi blastice.Test negativan. Kazu losa zivotna sreca .Cure koliko puta ste pokusavale ? Mi imamo jos dvije smrznute blastociste.

----------


## alati

cure,
koje informacije dobijete o donorki?idem u pfc

----------


## Andrea0603

Nikakve .Odaberu ju prema tvom fenotipu I to je to...

----------


## Snekica

> bok cure,
> krajem 1.mjeseca idem u pfc na donaciju.da li bi mi mogao netko preporuciti smjestaj i kako je najbolje putovati iz hrvatske?hvalaaa


sve ovisi od kud krećeš. mi smo iz Istre i išli smo autom do aerodroma Trst, avionom dalje za Prag i tako za natrag (oko 360EUR). Hotel Clarion Congress Center hotel, 750m od klinike, ima sve, shopping centar, ulaz u metro iz podruma hotela, nekoliko restorana... hotel i hrana super, na uglu hotela pivnica sa super hranom... Karta za metro (dnevna) 110kč/osoba, iako smo mogli proći za 48kč/osoba jer smo ionako išli samo jednom dolje/gore  :Smile:  Odlučili smo se za put avionom jer nam se nije dalo po zimi drndati po cesti (snijeg, led, magla...).  Za hotel ti koordinatorica pošalje kod za jeftiniji hotel

----------


## nina977

Snekica, sjećam te se od prije 6-7 god.
Jeste ponovno krenuli?

----------


## LF2

Bok, letimično sam pročitala neke dijelove na ovom forumu i vidim da se neke cure koje sam pratila i "nakon transfera II" s još ovdje. Zanima me da li je neka od vas nakon toliko neuspjelih postupaka išla na PGD (predimplantacijsko genetsko testiranje)? Naime, nakon mojih 5 IVF postupaka (uvijek blastociste super kvalitete, malo dobijem ali kvalitetno), 4 biokemijske i jedna vanmaternicna napokon odlučili van krenuti i napravili PGD. Dobila sam 4 blastociste AA kvalitete i sve četiri sa genetskom anomalijom. Eto, napokon razlog mojih neuspjeha. Što znači da su vjerojatno i ostale do sada bile takve što je razlog svih mojih biokemijskih i neiplantiranja. Žalosno koliko žena prolazi sve te transfere, spontane i svakakve grozote dok npr, takva pretraga može pomoći barem da se ne napravi transfer. Naravno, pokušat ćemo ponovno ali ne bez PGD pretrage dok ne dobimo jedan dobar. 
Samo želim reći, razmislite i o tome. Meni je bio veliki šok kad sam vidjela rezultate jer je to zadnje što bi pomislila, kariogrami uredni, obitelji pune djece ali eto, od 4 blastocista sve sa anomalijom, nekima falio jedan kromosom, neke imale viška jedan. 
Pišem na ovom forumu jer u Hrvatskoj tu pretragu ne rade. U Pragu da.

----------


## Snekica

> Snekica, sjećam te se od prije 6-7 god.
> Jeste ponovno krenuli?


Jesmo  :Smile:  bili dvije godine u izlaznoj strategiji, podvili rep i probali donaciju. Danas (9dnt) sam popišala svoje lijepe debele* II*

----------


## Inesz

Sad ću ja "začetati" temu!
 :Heart:  :Heart: 
Snekica, čestitam! Sretno do kraja  :Smile: 

Trudnoća naše Snekice zavrijedila je i posbnu temu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/93136-N...kroz-17-godina

 :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Sad sam počela istraživati i vidim da ste neke bile na PGD. Mi smo svoj zadnji postupak sami cijeli platili kompletan. Sad čitam da HZZO pokriva neke troškove i naišla na mail od Kadune za Belgiju. Znači, ispada da mi Češka i dalje skupa bez obzira što HZZO pokriva nešto. Koji dio pokriva? Nova sam u tome sa pokrivanjem HZZO-om. Može neka iskustva vas koje ste to radile? Kaduna, mogu ti se javiti pp? Ukratko, 4 blastociste - radili PGD 8 kromosoma i dva su pokaza trisomiju na 16, jedan monosomiju na 21 i jedan monosomiju na 21 kromosomu. I sad? Odakle da krenem? Oprostite, ali ja ko da sam s Marsa pala.

----------


## Snekica

To je bio jedan od razloga što nism htjela transfer dva embrija. Žao mi je jako! Nisam vidjela, u kojoj si bila klinici?

----------


## alati

snekica,koliko te dossao hotel sa tim popustom ?

----------


## kokica15

Pozdrav svima
Nova sam ovdje pa imam puno pitanja.
Naime MM ima klinfenterov sindrom i jedina opcija nam je donacija spermija.
Bili smo na dva postupka AID u privatnoj klinici u Austriji ali neuspješno pa bi sada probali u Češku.
Molim Vas iskustva i cijene s tim da namjeravamo ići preko HZZO-a.
Hvala...

----------


## Anita1987

Pozdrav ima li netko iskustva ili ikakve informcije u vezi klinikom Europe IVF Prag? Svi ovdje spominju samo  PFC ili Pronatal...Mi smo imali ugodan intervju s doktorom Kultom koji radi u toj klinici, međutim u nekom sam strahu odabrati tu kliniku s obzirom da je nitko ne spominje ni kao opciju.... Pa si stalno vrtim film u glavi, mozda postoji nesto loše o njima a da mi to ne vidimo. Opcenito, jako mi je tesko odabrati kliniku. Kako ste vi odabrali svoje klinike?  Financijski su one sve tu negdje.....Zahvalna sam na bilo koju informaciju.

----------


## Rominka

Za pocetak sretna Nova godina svima curke <3

Anita, mi smo tkd u kontaktu s njima. Imala sam razgovor s njime, oko sat vremena, odgovarao je na sva moja pitanja, no odluku nismo jos donijeli. U igri je jos i Reprofit Brno te eventualno Gennet Prag jer obje klinike rade SET. Kult nje voljan pokusati u prirodnom ciklusu pa mi je i to jos jedan kamen spoticanja. Uglavnom svi idu u PFC i Pronatal zbog jezika, no ima jos klinika u Ceskoj koje vrlo visoko kotiraju no komunikacija tece ili na engl ili njem.

----------


## Snekica

> snekica,koliko te dossao hotel sa tim popustom ?


Moram biti iskrena pa napisati da smo mi uzeli skuplju verziju, soba 86eura/noć, nisko znali kakvo će biti vrijeme i hoću li ja biti primorana ostati dan dva u sobi pa smo odlučili uzeti "jači" paket. Sad znam da je bilo nepotrebno  nema veze, guštali smo u blagodatima free minibara, krema i kremica, zasebnog bara u kojem smo mogli na miru doručkovati kao doma (sami, kauč, tv) ...

----------


## Anita1987

Draga Rominka hvala na odgovoru i sve najbolje u Novoj :Smile:  Ne moram  ni napisati sto ti najviše zelim, kao i svima na forumu.... 
Sad cu ispasti glupa ali moram pitati...Sto bi značilo "Kult nje voljan pokusati u prirodnom ciklusu pa mi je i to jos jedan kamen spoticanja. " Inace, s njim sam razgovarala na hrvatskom pa ne vidim jezicnu barijeru. 
 Takoder me zanima ide li netko ili je isao preko HZZO-a? Ja sam naivno mislila da bi mogli sada krenuti u postupak, a da bi eventualnu pomoc od HZZO-a mogli naknadno iskoristiti međutim nista od toga....Prvo brdo papirologije pa cekanje na rješenje i onda tek u postupak...Vjerovatno će nam to odgoditi postupak za 3-4 mjeseca, u najboljem slucaju....
H

----------


## Vallari

Anita mene isto zanima sufinanciranje od HZZO-a, jer cifra koju mi je dr.Kult danas rekao za postupak donacije jajne stanice sa svim najnaj postupcima i garancijom iznosi 6.200 eura pa bi mi svaka financijska pomoć bila dobrodošla.
Nova sam na forumu pa oprostite ako pitam nešto što već negdje piše, ali zna li netko ispunjava li se isti formular za liječenje u inozemstvu koji se nalazi na početku ove teme?

----------


## Carrot

> cure,
> koje informacije dobijete o donorki?idem u pfc


Za Don j. S. mislim da dobiješ više info nego za Don sp.
Npr koliko ima godina i nor da je studentica i sl... Ništa puno, osnovno koliko ja znam...

----------


## alati

hvala carrot  :Smile:

----------


## Anita1987

> Anita mene isto zanima sufinanciranje od HZZO-a, jer cifra koju mi je dr.Kult danas rekao za postupak donacije jajne stanice sa svim najnaj postupcima i garancijom iznosi 6.200 eura pa bi mi svaka financijska pomoć bila dobrodošla.
> Nova sam na forumu pa oprostite ako pitam nešto što već negdje piše, ali zna li netko ispunjava li se isti formular za liječenje u inozemstvu koji se nalazi na početku ove teme?


 Draga Vallari, mislim da smo u istoj situaciji.....I potvrdila si mi ono za što sam se nadala da sam krivo cula kod razgovora s dr. Kultom (cifru od 6200...)
Ono sto znam za sufinanciranje HZZO-a je slijedece:
1.  Izaberi kliniku u koju ides
2. Doktor specijalist ti ispunjava Zahtjev koji možeš naći na stranicama HZZO-a
3. Taj ispunjen zahtjev šalješ u HZZO u Zagreb
4. Čekaš max 2 mj na odluku a paralelno s  čekanjem dogovaras korake/liječenje s odabranom klinikom
5. Kada dobijes Rješenje imaš neki rok da napravis transfer (30 ili 60 dana) - zato je važno da si stalno u kontaktu s klinikom kao bi sve stigla u "roku"
6. Nakon transfera moras u HZZO nositi neku potvrdu da si to napravila (to valjda daje klinika), a kasnije možeš tražiti neku siću za putne troškove

Sve ovo sam jucer saznala u razgovor s jednom curom koja je bila na donaciji u PFC prije 2 godine. Ako sam iznijela koju krivu informaciju neka me netko ispravi.
Koliko sam shvatila, zeleno svjetlo od HZZO-a dobivas ako u HR nema rješenja za tvoje probleme. 

ps HZZO daje max 1000 eura (koliko znam...)
Moja dvojba oko odabira Klinika se nastavlja, u igri su PFC i Europe IVF kod dr Kulta....
Nadam se da sam ti barem malo pomogla... :Smile:

----------


## Unadva

Kakva je to garancija koju spominjete kod Kulta?

----------


## Anita1987

Europe IVF Prag: "garancija"

CIKLUS SA DONIRANIM JAJNIM ĆELIJAMA SA KRIOEMBRIOTRANSFEROM (Transferom zamrznutih embriona)  – GARANCIJA KRIOEMBRIOTRANSFERA (U SLUČAJU DA PRVI POKUŠAJ NE USPE) (IVF DO + KET G)
 Ako ni jedan embrion posle poslednjeg ciklusa sa doniranim jajnim ćelijama ne ostane na raspologanju za zamrzavanje, garantujemo transfer zamrznutih embriona sa jajnim ćelijama od neke druge odgovarajuće donorke i sa zamrznutom spermom partnera. Cena uključuje i zamrzavanje (kriokonzervaciju) spermatozoida partnera žene - primaoca. Tranfer zamrznutih embriona se tada plaća 500€. 
1.IVF DO + KET G Standard € 5 000 - ICSI, standardna kultivacija embriona do stadijuma blastociste, transfer ili “sporo” zamrzavanje (kriokonzervacija) 
2.IVF DO + KET G Optimal € 5 800 - Standard + PICSI, EmbryoScope i vitrifikacija 
3.IVF DO + KET G Optimal Plus € 6 200 - Standard + PICSI, EmbryoScope, Asistirani Hatching, EmbryoGlue i vitrifikacija

----------


## Rominka

> Draga Rominka hvala na odgovoru i sve najbolje u Novoj Ne moram  ni napisati sto ti najviše zelim, kao i svima na forumu.... 
> Sad cu ispasti glupa ali moram pitati...Sto bi značilo "Kult nje voljan pokusati u prirodnom ciklusu pa mi je i to jos jedan kamen spoticanja. " Inace, s njim sam razgovarala na hrvatskom pa ne vidim jezicnu barijeru. 
>  Takoder me zanima ide li netko ili je isao preko HZZO-a? Ja sam naivno mislila da bi mogli sada krenuti u postupak, a da bi eventualnu pomoc od HZZO-a mogli naknadno iskoristiti međutim nista od toga....Prvo brdo papirologije pa cekanje na rješenje i onda tek u postupak...Vjerovatno će nam to odgoditi postupak za 3-4 mjeseca, u najboljem slucaju....
> H


Anita, nema glupih pitanja - samo ti pitaj, zato i jesmo tu. On bi išao u FET sa estrofemom, dok bih ja željela pokušati u prirodnom ciklusu s obzirom da nemam problema s ovulacijom i zadebljanjem endometrija. Hormoni na moj organizam vrlo brzo ostavljaju trag i šokiraju mi tijelo i nekako mi se čini da to nije idealna situacija za transfer.

----------


## Gita 10

Drage forumašice,
nije me dugo bilo na forumu iz razloga što mi je trebao predah od svega.
Čestitke svim trudilicama koje su uspjele i donijele na svijet divna mala bića od mog zadnjeg javljanja.Podrška svima koje su trbušaste (i ja sam ) i velika podrška onima koje se još uvijek trude i bore ostvariti svoj san. 
Mi smo bili u PFC klinici i htjeli bi produžiti čuvanje embrija. Ima li netko iskustva? Jave li se oni sami, ili smo dužni uplatiti. Što se dogodi ako se čuvanje ne uplati na vrijeme. Hvala

----------


## sejla

Drage moje, jaaaaako dugo me nije bilo, sad mi došlo da vas škicnem i vidim ima li kakvih novosti  :Heart: 
mala88 i Snekice, čestitaaaaaam!!!!!!
makajice i Romi, držim fige da nam i vi uskoro objavite lijepe vijesti  :Love:  uz takvu želju i upornost, ma stvarno mora!
svima puno pozdrava i sreće, za koju god fazu postupka!

----------


## Mala88

> Drage moje, jaaaaako dugo me nije bilo, sad mi došlo da vas škicnem i vidim ima li kakvih novosti 
> mala88 i Snekice, čestitaaaaaam!!!!!!
> makajice i Romi, držim fige da nam i vi uskoro objavite lijepe vijesti  uz takvu želju i upornost, ma stvarno mora!
> svima puno pozdrava i sreće, za koju god fazu postupka!


Sejla draga, veliki pozdrav za tebe! Kako su malci, jel slusaju mamu? :D Hvala na cestitkama, da znas da si mi ti i nase dopisivanje bila najveca potpora. To mi je dalo snage da nastavim da pokusavam i bas kao sto si rekla samo je bilo pitanje vremena!

----------


## Mala88

> Sejla draga, veliki pozdrav za tebe! Kako su malci, jel slusaju mamu? :D Hvala na cestitkama, da znas da si mi ti i nase dopisivanje bila najveca potpora. To mi je dalo snage da nastavim da pokusavam i bas kao sto si rekla samo je bilo pitanje vremena!


Eto mi nestalo pola poruke. Jos sam napisala da mi nije bilo tebe i tvojih rijeci, mozda bih izgubila nadu i nebih bila tako uporna! A eto sada iscekujemo nase malo cudo  :Smile:  Puno hvala draga! A vama drage cure u iscekivanju puno srece!

----------


## sejla

Draga mala88, hvala ti, neopisivo mi je drago ako sam tako uspjela pomoći  :Heart:  i da je mrva na putu  :Zaljubljen:  Sretno i školski do samog kraja i uživaj u čarima trudnoće  :Heart: 
Moji su dobro, zaigrano i uvijek veselo, mama sluša njih  :Laughing:  Uskoro će napuniti 2 i 6 godina, tako da ovu jesen imamo školarku  :Zaljubljen:  Rastu ko šašavi.

Pusa i pozz svima!

----------


## Lemon*

Ako nekome može pomoći, ja sam predavala Zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu, ali za Belgiju. 

Rješenje sam dobila nakon 10 dana, stvarno brzo i piše da vrijedi 90 dana. Ako se u tom roku ne obavi sve, onda samo šaljete prije isteka na zavod molbu da vam se produži i to je to.

Pazite kada nosite kod MPO liječnika Zahtjev na potpis da bude nova verzija, 2017 god. mora pisati dolje na prvoj stranici. Tu na forumu je link sa starim Zahtjevom i u bolnici su meni isto dali stari pa sam morala ići ponovno.

----------


## Munkica

Lemon, ja sam u Belgiji i isla sam ovdje na mpo. Ako imas kakvih pitanja, slobodno pisi/pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Lemon, možeš mi se javiti na pp. Tebi je sve friško. Mi se spremamo za Belgiju.

----------


## Munkica

*Lemon*, natipkala sam ti poduzu poruku, ali ti ju ne mogu poslati. Ili nemas dovoljno postova ili postavke onemogucavaju primanje poruka.

----------


## Lemon*

Pa ne znam zašto mi ne dolaze pp, imam ih uključene u postavkama..

----------


## Munkica

Stvarno ne znam. Probala sam ponovo i nista. Buduci da ja primam tvoje poruke, mozes mi poslati svoj mail. Naravno, ako zelis  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Lemon, Munkica, javite se i meni molim vas. Ja sam isto krenula u ophodnju za Belgiju a vidim da je Lemon nekoliko koraka ispred pa da mi olakšaš malo tu birokraciju sa HZZO-om.

----------


## LF2

Lemon, vidim da si mi poslala poruku ali ne mogu vratiti, nešto šteka pp. Jel ti problem na pp mi poslat broj ili mail?

----------


## Lemon*

Poslala sam ti e-mail pa mi se javi

----------


## LF2

Hvala Lemon, Munkica. Kaduna, hvala i tebi na svemu

----------


## alati

molim vas za pomoc
idem na donaciju u prag i upravo sam danas u 17h dobila mesnstruaciju.Prvu injekciju moram dati 1 dan,da li je to sutra u 17h?hvala

----------


## Snekica

Alati poslala sam pp iako kasnim... sorry...
Sejla drago mi je čitati te! Nažalost od mene ipak ništa, spont.

----------


## nina977

Snekica, jako mi je žao zbog spontanog
 :Sad: .. Nemoj se obeshrabri ti.
Mi smo se isto borili 10 god, prošla sam preko 20 stimuliranih postupaka kad smo se odlučili na donaciju. 
No ni taj put nije bio lagan, prva donorka 3 transfera i 2 biokemijske,svijet mi se srušio jer su me svi uvjeravali kako ćemo sa donacijom brzo uspjeti. Onda smo se ipak odlučili na još jedan ciklus. Prva dva transfera beta nula a sve savršeno, a iz 3.FETa smo dobili našeg predivnog sina.
Izgleda da je nekima određen takav teži put sa milijun prepreka ali na kraju ipak smo došli do cilja. 
Od srca ti želim da što prije i vi dođete do svog. 
Stetno!!

----------


## tina25

Pozdrav svima! Ja sam nova ovdje pa me zanimaju neke stvari. Spremamo se na postupak u pfc..poslali smo nalaze koje su trazili krajem godine i jos nismo dobili povratnu informaciju. Da li mi koja moze reci koliko se od prilike ceka. I koliko dana od prilike prodje od 1dc pa do odlaska u kliniku? Zelim vam svima puno srece od srca

----------


## Ziggy40

Drage moje  :Heart:  dugo me nije bilo na forum, skicnem sa vremena na vrijeme, ali sam jednostavno u svemu treba veliki odmak. 
Cestitam svima trbusastima  :Heart:  :Heart: ..i svima koje su odlucile krenuti u borbu da postanu
Ja sam opet napokon skupila snage da krenem ponovno, ali su se neke stvari nazalost izmjenile, od toga da izgleda polako u menopauzu ulazim  :Sad: , do toga da cemo morati na donacije embrija...pokusala sam kontaktirati koordinatoricu Mirnu u PFC ali je izgleda otisla od tamo, to mi je bio prvi sok jer sam se s njom izvrsno slozila, e sad moze mala pomoc koje su nove koordinatorice, napisano mi je da ce me nekoj drugoj prosljediti ali jos nikakav odgovor nisam dobila, ima netko neki mail?
Jel se netko nasao u mojoj situaciji, kako to sad ide kad si u pocetnoj menopauzi, pretpostavljam da te vise sopaju sa estrogenima :Crying or Very sad: 
puseeeee

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Ziggy40,
Za Žene koje ulaze u menopauzu, a idu na donaciju, je bitno da imaju očuvani menstrualni ciklus....ja osobno pijem Estrofem+10 dana Duphaston..ja imam dijagnozu POF. A prije transfera pretpostavljam, da se endometrij pripremi sa vise estrofema.. sretno!

----------


## Zora3

Drage cure, je li itko imao situaciju s premalim folikulima? Krenula sam s terapijom (prvom u životu) i na prvom uzv su bili 5-8mm (rečeno mi je da je to tek početak i kao sve ok), na drugom (deseti dan pikanja) da su krenuli rasti (10-12mm)i da će trebati još malo terapije ali na desnom jajniku ih je jako puno. Kada sam te nalaze poslala u Pronatal, odmah su sve stopirali i rekli da je to loše i neka se javim u ožujku. Malo sam zbunjena da mi je u Zagrebu rečeno još malo i to je to, a tamo da odmah stanem jer ih je previše, a premali su. I što kada istekne tri mjeseca koliko vrijedi rješenje sa HZZOa? Može li se produžiti budući da nismo otišli? Sad već počinjem misliti da Pronatal nije mjesto za nas. Nisam dobila nikakvo objašnjenje od koordinatorice, samo stopirajte i javite se u ožujku. Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru.

----------


## Libra

Zora odi kod nekoga u Zg, ako si iz Zagreba i nek te pogleda. Znalo se tako dogoditi zenama da to sporo malo ide pa dr hoce odustati pa se onda zene presaltaju kod nekoga drugog i nastave s terapijom. Tako da ti ja to toplo preporucam. Lako je odustati a i nisu svi doktori isti i svaki drugacije cita ultrazvuk i velicinu folikula.
Nemoj odustajati!!!! Sretno

----------


## Lemon*

Prije isteka rješenja pošalješ na zavod molbu da ti se rješenje produži jer nećete sve uspjeti obaviti u roku i oni ti ga produže i pošalju

----------


## Gita 10

Draga Zora, ja sam bila u PFC. Uz terapiju na uzv sam imala na oba jajnika barem 10 zrelih folikula i jos puuuno manjih. Uredno sam (odmah 2 dana nakon uzv) primljena na punkciju. 34 punktirane js (blagi hiper). Nije bilo riječi od prebacivanju termina, mislim ipak si platila cijelu terapiju, uradila sve nalaze, vjerojatno ako radiš dogovorila go ili bolovanje, rezervirala smjestaj itd. 
Moze biti da se oni u Pronatalu boje da folikuli nece biti dobri (tako su i meni gore rekli ali nakon funkcije)  ali bili su super i imala sam 70% oplodjenih js. 
Ako zelis poslat cu ti na pp svoj nalaz uzv prije punkcije.
Moj savjet je obavezno kontaktirati Pronatal a ovdje se hitno hitno savjetovati sa dr.doktorom po mogucnoscu obavezno specijalistom za MPO. I moj je savjet od pocetka imaj dva doktora. Ja jednog imam pod opceg preko hzz a jednog (spec za mpo) privatno.

----------


## Gita 10

Draga Zora sad sam isla traziti nalaz uzv prije punkcije (znaci uzv je vio u Hrvatskoj) i ne nalazim ga. Sjetila sam se da sam ga ostavila u PFCu u originalu jer nisam imala kopiju. Uglavnom kod mene nije bio potreban nastavak terapije a moj mpo doktor je nakon uzv rekao da bi on to punktirao za 4 dana, a eto oni gore su htjeli da dodjem odmah i da pubkcija bude za 2 dana. Mislim doktori ipak znaju najbolje da nebi ispalo da ja ovdje nekom "solim pamet" ali prosto mi je čudno da te tako ofrlje naručuju za 2 mj. Pa proći terapiju je šok za ženino tijelo i psihu. Oni gore bi trebali biti oni koji će riješiti svaku situaciju i prosto ne kužim da bi tvoj doc koji radi uzv punktirao a oni gore ne. Iz vlastitog iskustva sa PFC (opet ti si u Pronatal) situacija je uvijek obrnura, gore brzo a ovdje sporije... Nadam se da si iznašla najpovoljnije rješenje i svakako javi kako situacija odvila. Puno sreće

----------


## Zora3

Hvala svima na odgovorima. Da, sve sam pripremila i sebe psihički i posao i smještaj. Jučer sam otišla kod dr. Radončića i rekao je da sve izgleda jako dobro i da ne može vjerovati da je stimulacija zaustavljena. Poslala sam u Pronatal nalaze i čekam odgovor. Naravno, nisam u poziciji da liječnicima govorim što da rade ili ih prozivam ali me ovo baš pogodilo. Inače, idem u Pronatal Češke Budejovice. Možda bih se trebala prebaciti u Prag. :/ Hvala vam cure puno!!

----------


## Gita 10

Draga Zora3, što reći. Drži se, ja se nadam da će se situacija odviti onako kako je najbolje za tebe. Lako je reći alo molkm te nastoj ostati što mirnija usprkos svemu. Stres ne pomaže. Drži se.

----------


## Gita 10

*ali molim (isprike zbog pravopisnih greški). Nadam se da si u međuvremenu dobila odgovor. Jer ne može se sa stimulacijom čekati unedogled. Ili ce biti nastavak, stop i punkcija ili nece.

----------


## LIGHTINDARK

> Evo i ja sam primila infuziju intralipida u ovom fetu  u PFC, prva inf. mi je bila 10 dana prije transfera, druga  na dan transfera, u slučaju pozitivne bete trebala bi je uzimati svaka 2 tjedna do 8.tj. 
> Bilo bi dobro prije nego što je uzmete provjeriti da li ste alergični na koji od sastojaka infuzije: soja, bjelanjak, žutanjak  i kikiriki. 
> Traje od 1,5- 2 sata, platila je 150 EUR.
> Isto kao i KateSplit problem   mi je naći nekog ko bi mi je dao tu u HRV da ne putujem u Prag samo radi infuzije.
> U Pragu su nam davali Intralipid 20% od Baxtera,  pokušati ću ga naručiti u ljekarni pa onda tražiti nekog da mi da kući, privatno kakva sestra ili ... uglavom javim jesam li uspjela naručiti
> Pitala kod svog ginekologa, ona nema pojma o tome, opća praksa da ona nema ništa s tim, uglavnom su me svi otkantali.


Pozdrav. 
Evo i ja sam dobila preporuku od ginekologa za ovaj INTRALIPID ali je problem što nije još registriran u HR.
Zanima me dali ste koristili tj.nacin korištenja,gdje doći do njega i kako ga primiti ako nisu kod nas upoznati s koristenjem istog. Vidim da ima u Srbiji. 
I gdje ste se testirali na sastojke koje INTRALIPID sadrži?
Kod mene je problem što nikako ne dolazi do implantacije.
Hvala puno.

----------


## skandy

Drage zenice.
Imam jedno pitanje za vas.iz kojeg razloga je Europe Ivf klinika,nazovimo to tako,popularnija od Pronatala i pfc klinike?
Do sada ,dok sam skupljala hrabrost za krenuti opet u ove vode ,uvijek mi je na misao prvo padala Pfc klinika .sve do danas kada su mi prvi na mail odgovorili ovi iz europe ivf.
U velikoj sam nedoumici .

----------


## Anita1987

Draga Skandy,
mislim da si u istoj nedoumici kao sto sam bila i ja.Nema tu nekog magicnog odgovora.Mislim da je svaka klinika ok,manje vise nude isto...ja se trenutno pripremam za donaciju u Europe IVF,zasad prezadovoljna suradnjom.Koordinatorica mi je Jelena,stalno smo u kontaktu i vrlo je draga.Takoder smona pocetku imali intervju s dr.Kultom ( preko whatsupa).Ako te sto jos zanima pitaj....Nasa druga opcija je bio PFC  no na kraju smo ipak odlucili za Europe IVF

----------


## Anita1987

Takoder ako mi netko moze pomoci bila bih jako zahvalna.Je li netko koristio Climara flastere? Zasad imam inf da ih nema u Hr.Nisam iz Zg...

----------


## skandy

Cure,molim vas da mi pojasnite ovu cifru koju spominjete,6200 eura.
Jucer sam dobila njihov odgovor na pitanje o cijeni postupka doniranom jajnom stanicom ,i cifra je znatno manja od ove spomenute .

----------


## skandy

> Draga Skandy,
> mislim da si u istoj nedoumici kao sto sam bila i ja.Nema tu nekog magicnog odgovora.Mislim da je svaka klinika ok,manje vise nude isto...ja se trenutno pripremam za donaciju u Europe IVF,zasad prezadovoljna suradnjom.Koordinatorica mi je Jelena,stalno smo u kontaktu i vrlo je draga.Takoder smona pocetku imali intervju s dr.Kultom ( preko whatsupa).Ako te sto jos zanima pitaj....Nasa druga opcija je bio PFC  no na kraju smo ipak odlucili za Europe IVF


Draga Anita,rado bih ti poslala pp ali nikako da skuzim gdje je ikonica za to  :Smile: 
Nekada daaaaavnooo :D vjesto sam se sluzila ovim forumom.Ostarilo se u međuvremenu :p 
sutra imam dogovoren tel.razgovor s doktorom Kultom a koordinatorica mi je Dina.
Zenskica je brza s odgovorima jedino me malo ljuti ako nisam dobila fiksnu cijenu postupka

----------


## Anita1987

Draga Skandy,
Takoder se bas ne znam sluziti forumom,ali mislim da nemam jos dovoljno objava za poruku.Zamoli koordinatoricu da ti posalje cjenovnik. U njemu ti sve pise.Mi idemo prvi put i uzeli smo onu za 6200.Sad cekamo Rjesenje od HZZO jer racunamo na te novce.

----------


## Unadva

Mene zanima jel ima trenutno koja pozitivna priča? Upravo prolazim postupk svojom js. i svjesna sam toga da mi je sljedeći korak donacija. Napunila sam 45. Voljela bih pročitati koju pozitivu priču. Hvala.

----------


## Unadva

SunčicaRijeka, jel možeš napisati što je bilo sa tvojim iskustvom U Pronatalu. Nadam se da je pozitivno.

----------


## arlena

Pozdrav. Zanima me ako je koja išla na pgd u Prag o svom trošku,da mi opiše postupak i koje pretrage se trebaju napraviti prije postupka. Da znam otprilike koliko prije se trebam javiti u kliniku kad budem planirala postupak. Hvala

----------


## makajica

Drage moje, samo da se i ja ubacim jednom opaskom. 
Na cijene pripai jer je u cjeniku bilo nešo drugo , nama su poslali nešto drugo, a ono što nam je klinika dala kao konačnu cijenu koji smo proslijedili na HZZo je nešto treće, uglavnom dobro treba pazii i  ne bojat se reć ukoliko Vam se nešto ne slaže oko cijene.
Pozz i sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## Mia86

Pozdrav zene, samo da vam javim nase iskustvo.. Neopstruktivna azoospermija, fsh ok, radjena microtese u Pragu i pronadjeno spermica za 4 icsi postupka. Prvi put se nije uhvatilo, 2.put biokemijska(prije par dana) i nadam se da ce biti treca sreca

----------


## Mia86

Drage zene,
ne znam baš kako funkcionira ovaj forum i kada ćete vidit ovu poruku  :Laughing: 
Nasa prica je pocela 2016.god (MM 33, ja 30god). Do trudnoce nikako nije dolazilo, 2017. Otkrivena opstruktivna azoospermija. U 04/2018 idemo u Pronatal u Pragu i microtesom dobivamo dovoljan broj za 4 ivf-icsi oplodnje.
Prvi put u 08/2018 dobili 1blastocistu i 1morulu, do trudnoce nije doslo.. Drugi put prije 20ak dana dobijemo 2odlicne blastice, koristim embryoglue, pola tabl prednizona, 2*2utrogestan(od punkcije) i fragmin od transfera. Presretna jer je do trudnoce doslo, ali nazalost biokemijska...8dnt beta 35,12dnt beta 13
Imam heterozigotni tip gena (ct) MTHFR-C677T i PAI-1 delecijski genotip (4G/4G)- za ovo je rješenje fragmin koji mi nitko ne bi ponudio da nisam pitala. Tek sad citam da mi s ovom mutacijom teze probavljamo folnu kiselinu(sinteticku) , trebalo bi piti folat(organski oblik). Vidim da je dosta cura vadilo d-dimer, homocistein, TORCH, imunoloske pretrage.. Cekam da menstruacija prodje pa cu otici napravit uzv i nadam se da ce me dr. S (Split) uputiti na neke daljnje pretrage.Dosad nismo išli preko HZZO ali u pon ću se raspitat i predat zahtjev i nadam se dobiti onih 1000E jer je stvarno financijski iscrpljujuće....Ako koga zanimaju cijene ili bilo što napišem i ako imate neki savjet pišite  :Smile:

----------


## Ženica75

Draga Mia86 i ostale cure s MTHFR mutacijama i one ok folat aktivni oblik je inace puno bolji al oni sto bi trebale znati da njega treba piti sa B12 jer ak ima jednog vise drugog ima manje i obrnuto...i po meni je previse  sta ovi iz praga forsaju...dovoljno je pocet ga 3 mjesca prije zaceca...mozete to sve provjeriti iz krvi prije neg krenete sa tabletama pa cete vidjeti kako stojite...

----------


## Gita 10

> Drage zene,
> ne znam baš kako funkcionira ovaj forum i kada ćete vidit ovu poruku 
> Nasa prica je pocela 2016.god (MM 33, ja 30god). Do trudnoce nikako nije dolazilo, 2017. Otkrivena opstruktivna azoospermija. U 04/2018 idemo u Pronatal u Pragu i microtesom dobivamo dovoljan broj za 4 ivf-icsi oplodnje.
> Prvi put u 08/2018 dobili 1blastocistu i 1morulu, do trudnoce nije doslo.. Drugi put prije 20ak dana dobijemo 2odlicne blastice, koristim embryoglue, pola tabl prednizona, 2*2utrogestan(od punkcije) i fragmin od transfera. Presretna jer je do trudnoce doslo, ali nazalost biokemijska...8dnt beta 35,12dnt beta 13
> Imam heterozigotni tip gena (ct) MTHFR-C677T i PAI-1 delecijski genotip (4G/4G)- za ovo je rješenje fragmin koji mi nitko ne bi ponudio da nisam pitala. Tek sad citam da mi s ovom mutacijom teze probavljamo folnu kiselinu(sinteticku) , trebalo bi piti folat(organski oblik). Vidim da je dosta cura vadilo d-dimer, homocistein, TORCH, imunoloske pretrage.. Cekam da menstruacija prodje pa cu otici napravit uzv i nadam se da ce me dr. S (Split) uputiti na neke daljnje pretrage.Dosad nismo išli preko HZZO ali u pon ću se raspitat i predat zahtjev i nadam se dobiti onih 1000E jer je stvarno financijski iscrpljujuće....Ako koga zanimaju cijene ili bilo što napišem i ako imate neki savjet pišite


Draga Mia86 refundaciju sa Hzzo 1000e +trošak puta možeš dobiti samo ako ideš na punkciju i onda na transfer. Za potrebe FETa tj.njihovog KETa ne možeš dobiti refundaciju troškova.Sretno

----------


## Gita 10

Pitanje za forumašice koje čuvaju embrije u PFC. Uplaćujete li godišnje čuvanje embrija? Je li se kome dogodilo da nije platio pa imao problem pri idućem transferu nakon što je prošla godina od punkcije? Hvala

----------


## Mia86

> Draga Mia86 i ostale cure s MTHFR mutacijama i one ok folat aktivni oblik je inace puno bolji al oni sto bi trebale znati da njega treba piti sa B12 jer ak ima jednog vise drugog ima manje i obrnuto...i po meni je previse  sta ovi iz praga forsaju...dovoljno je pocet ga 3 mjesca prije zaceca...mozete to sve provjeriti iz krvi prije neg krenete sa tabletama pa cete vidjeti kako stojite...


Veliki pozz i hvala na poruci  :Smile:  Pijem 2mj.prije postupka, tako cu i sad prije sljedeceg ivf.. Nadam se da ce mi ginek dat uputnice pa da prije toga sve izvadim..

----------


## Mia86

Pozz Gita 10,

Nikako dobit nekog na hzzo.. Ujitro cu otici osobno pa cu vidjet s njima, pitanje je samo potpisuje li mi zahtjev ginek kod kojeg privatno idem ili mora biti onaj kod kojeg po uputnice idem (nikad ga osobno nisam vidila  :Sad: ).. Ona prosla puta je bila stimulacija menopurom i cetrotidom, stoperica, punkcija i transfer..

----------


## Gita 10

> Pozz Gita 10,
> 
> Nikako dobit nekog na hzzo.. Ujitro cu otici osobno pa cu vidjet s njima, pitanje je samo potpisuje li mi zahtjev ginek kod kojeg privatno idem ili mora biti onaj kod kojeg po uputnice idem (nikad ga osobno nisam vidila ).. Ona prosla puta je bila stimulacija menopurom i cetrotidom, stoperica, punkcija i transfer..


Mia86 ako misliš na zahtjev za refundaciju troškova sa HZZO njega ti potpisuje ginekolog specijalist za MPO. A uputnicu za ginekologa specijalista za MPO trebaš uzeti kod svog ginekologa opće prakse. 
Moraš paziti da ti zahtjev za refundaciju troškova liječenja u inozemstvu tj.obrazac bude novi. Ima neki starijeg datuma (čini mi se iz 2017) kojeg ne priznaju na HZZO (onda uzalud slanje svih papira ako ce ti ih vratiti zbog izgleda obrasca).
Znači samo za embriotransfer ne možeš dobiti refundaciju. Za cijeli IVF postupak (tj. ICSI+embriotransfer) možeš. 
Moj ti je savjet da svakako budeš uporna da dobiješ nrkog na HZZO u Zg i zamoliš ih da ti detaljno izrecitiraju što ti sve treba od nalaza. Rečeš u koji postupak ideš i vidis imas li pravo na refundaciju.

----------


## Gita 10

Pitanje za forumašice koje čuvaju embrije u PFC. Uplaćujete li godišnje čuvanje embrija? Je li se kome dogodilo da nije platio pa imao problem pri idućem transferu nakon što je prošla godina od punkcije? Hvala
Ako netko zna odg na gore postavljeno pitanje bila bi zahvalna. Bilo tko?

----------


## Mia86

Gita hvala puno! Nazalost ne znam odg za tvoje pitanje za placanje cuvanja embrija, ali znam da mi sad u 4/2019moramo platit cuvanje za slj god onog sto smo micro tesom dobili.

----------


## Mia86

Gita 10 kad stignes molim te pogledaj je li tocan zahtjen na linku u ovom clanku https://www.gov.hr/moja-uprava/zdrav...inozemstvo/472

----------


## Mala88

> Pitanje za forumašice koje čuvaju embrije u PFC. Uplaćujete li godišnje čuvanje embrija? Je li se kome dogodilo da nije platio pa imao problem pri idućem transferu nakon što je prošla godina od punkcije? Hvala
> Ako netko zna odg na gore postavljeno pitanje bila bi zahvalna. Bilo tko?


Gita i ja imam isto pitanje, samo za pronatal sanatorium. Sad je vec godinu i po i niko mi se nije javljao za uplatu. Sad neznam kako to kod nih ide, pa ako neko zna? Mozda bi se ja trebala javiti da pitam ili kako? Ako neko zna ili ima savjet  :Smile:  Imamo jos 4 smrzlica.

----------


## Gita 10

> Gita 10 kad stignes molim te pogledaj je li tocan zahtjen na linku u ovom clanku https://www.gov.hr/moja-uprava/zdrav...inozemstvo/472


Mia 86 mislim da je to to. Ja sam ga zatražila telefonski u HZZO Zg i poslali su mi na moj mail u 9ti mj 2018.Samo sto je kod mene bio FET u pitanju pa nisam imala pravo. Imam negdje isprintano doma pa cu pogledati.

----------


## Gita 10

> Gita i ja imam isto pitanje, samo za pronatal sanatorium. Sad je vec godinu i po i niko mi se nije javljao za uplatu. Sad neznam kako to kod nih ide, pa ako neko zna? Mozda bi se ja trebala javiti da pitam ili kako? Ako neko zna ili ima savjet  Imamo jos 4 smrzlica.


Mala 88 u cjeniku PFC stoji stavka da je godišnje čuvanje embrija 150E. Ni nama se nitko nije javio, i ne sjecam se da je koordinatorica to spominjala. Mi imamo dosta smrzlića i ne da mi se kockati s tim a opet mi je muka placati ako nije potrebno. Evo iskreno se nadam da će se netko javiti.

----------


## Gita 10

> Gita hvala puno! Nazalost ne znam odg za tvoje pitanje za placanje cuvanja embrija, ali znam da mi sad u 4/2019moramo platit cuvanje za slj god onog sto smo micro tesom dobili.


Mia u kojoj si ti klinici?

----------


## Mia86

Pronatal sanatorium

----------


## Mala88

> Mala 88 u cjeniku PFC stoji stavka da je godišnje čuvanje embrija 150E. Ni nama se nitko nije javio, i ne sjecam se da je koordinatorica to spominjala. Mi imamo dosta smrzlića i ne da mi se kockati s tim a opet mi je muka placati ako nije potrebno. Evo iskreno se nadam da će se netko javiti.


Znam kako ti je, tako i ja razmisljam, imamo jos smrzlica i necu da mi propadnu. Ja sam poslala mail da pitam, ali jos uvjek mi niko nije odgovorio, cekam. Lakse mi je da pitam nego da rizikujem.

----------


## Gita 10

> Znam kako ti je, tako i ja razmisljam, imamo jos smrzlica i necu da mi propadnu. Ja sam poslala mail da pitam, ali jos uvjek mi niko nije odgovorio, cekam. Lakse mi je da pitam nego da rizikujem.


Mala88 Mia86 je u Pronatal Sanatorium. Kaze da u 4/19 treba platiti cuvanje materijala dobivenog MTese (vidi par postova iznad).
A i ja cu poslati mail u PFC pa cu vidjeti sto ce mi odgovoriti.

----------


## Mia86

Nama su rekli da se sami javimo kad istekne god dana, ne unistavaju i ne rade nista bez naseg odobrenja naravno, ali u Pronatalu su puni i vjerojatno ne stignu sve to pratit, ali sigurno ce vam naplatiti sve, nece preskociti mjesece koje se niste culi.. Moj savjet je da se javite, stvarno ne bi s tim riskirala...

----------


## Dreambox

Totalno sam nova na ovom forumu, ali vas citam sigurno vec godinu dana. Mi smo isto spremni za nasu prvu mpo u PFC, danas bi mi trebao bit prvi dan ciklusa, pa 6 dc Prag ultrazvuk, ali nista, cekam, vec sam luda (cili tjedan vjerojatno, jer sam u konstantnom iscekivanju).
Iza na 3 neuspjele inseminacije, i uklonjena endometrioza...
Neki tip, kako se malo opustit  :Sad:

----------


## Gita 10

> Totalno sam nova na ovom forumu, ali vas citam sigurno vec godinu dana. Mi smo isto spremni za nasu prvu mpo u PFC, danas bi mi trebao bit prvi dan ciklusa, pa 6 dc Prag ultrazvuk, ali nista, cekam, vec sam luda (cili tjedan vjerojatno, jer sam u konstantnom iscekivanju).
> Iza na 3 neuspjele inseminacije, i uklonjena endometrioza...
> Neki tip, kako se malo opustit


Dreambox- sladoled (u njihovom domaćem specijalitetu trdelniku) je odličan. Osim Karlova mosta, Trga i starog dijela grada u Pragu je puno drugih znamenitosti koje možete vidjeti i posjetiti. Cijela ulica sa trgovinama, dobre pivnice i sl. Osoblje u PFC je super, pitaj što god te zanima, ako odsjedate u Clarionu hotel je super. Imaju odličan švedski stol za doručak (ja sam primjerice nastojala i u tom uživati). Ono ideš na izlet, iskoristite ugodno s korisnim!

----------


## Mia86

Dreambox imate stvarno dosta toga za vidit i  vrime stvarno brzo prodje u Pragu  :Smile:  Meni je tih 7dana  proletilo.. Posjetite Praski dvorac i zlatnu ulicu, prekrasno je.. U gradu imate i pivnicu-restoran (ulica Vodickova17) koja je povoljna, svaki put bi na kraju setnje tamo stali nesto pojest, popit.. Prag je stvarno prekrasan iako svaki put molimo Boga da nam to bude zadnji izlet tamo  :Smile:  Sretno i drzim fige da sve prodje ok. Samo hrabro i strpljivo...

----------


## zd77

> Pozdrav. 
> Evo i ja sam dobila preporuku od ginekologa za ovaj INTRALIPID ali je problem što nije još registriran u HR.
> Zanima me dali ste koristili tj.nacin korištenja,gdje doći do njega i kako ga primiti ako nisu kod nas upoznati s koristenjem istog. Vidim da ima u Srbiji. 
> I gdje ste se testirali na sastojke koje INTRALIPID sadrži?
> Kod mene je problem što nikako ne dolazi do implantacije.
> Hvala puno.


Sorry, nisam baš aktivna na forumu,
dok sam u postupku sve pratim, ali čim izvadim betu (uvijek negativnu) trudim se maknuti od svega i živiti daleko od mpo-a. Znači u Pragu sam imala dva stimulirana postupka, oba mi je vodio dr.L u Zg, pred punkciju smo putovali  u Prag,
 u prvom sam dobila 12 stanica, na kraju 8 embrija 4 dan, transfer 2 najbolje morule 4.dan, 6 zaleđeno,  odradila sam i dva feta, transferi 5. dan, međutim embriji uglavnom u stadiju između morule i rane blastociste i sl. , 2 nisu bila dovoljno dobra za vraćanje. 
U drugu stimulaciju išla sam u 11.mj prošle godine, rezultat opet odličan, međutim ovaj put sam inzistirala da imam transfer peti dan što se kod njih nadoplaćuje, nisam platila ništa jer mi je transfer 4. dan padao u nedjelju pa je bilo logično da transfer obave u pon. 5. dan. Vratili smo 2 blastociste, beta opet neg,
 Imamo još 4 blastociste, trenutno čekam menstruaciju pa krećemo u novi FET.
Kao što vidiš do sada skoro  svi transferi dobrih, vrlo dobrih i odličnih embrija kod mene su rezultirali uvijek neg. betom, (10 punih stimulacija, 6  FET-ova) ne znam kakva je situacija kod tebe???
Uglavnom sve pretrage koje sam radila i sve što sam uzimala bilo je to na svoju ruku, kad sam iscrpila sve moguće pretrage koje se ovdje izvode, a svi nalazi došli normalni okrenula sam se drugim stvarima, pa tako inf. intralipida koja tebe zanima...
Uglavnom ja sam krv na analizu poslala u jedan lab u Grčku (Labus Medicus), tražila sam neke pretrage koje me zanimaju, za početak hla tipizaciju DQ-alpha za sebe i partnera (to sam radila na Rebru međutim pola nalaza fali, odnosno nije tipizirano), kad sam otklonila da nemamo preklapanje išla sam dalje, tražila sam analizu leukocita i nk stanica, to je sve došlo normalno, osim koncentracije NK stanica u uzorku, ja sam imala 244  cells/μl , dok je normalno 130-170, isto tako analizirali su kako moje NK stanice i da li uopće reagiraju na intralipide, uglavnom reagiraju, te spuštaju njihove povišene vrijednosti na neku granično povećanu vrijednost te se svakako preporučuje u daljnjim postupcima koristiti intralipide, i po njima bi trebalo istražiti uzrok tako visokim NK stanicama, preporučili mi testiranja na viruse, bakterije, itd.
Normalno da sam obavila i to, ali ne kod njih već u Serum Athens (klinika u koju je išla KateSplit), tražila sam analizu menstrualne krvi na viruse, bakterije, gljivice sve živo .
Iako su mi kod nas svi brisevi uredno dolazili negativni (neću lagati ako kažem da sam ih obavila barem 15-tak), test na Ureaplasmu i jednu vrstu Klamidije(ne trachomatis) došao je pozitivan, dobila sam terapiju, 25 dana, Doxycycline  i Azithromycin .
Sad o intralipidima, to je posebna priča,
Istina je da cure u Srbiji i BiH dobiju intralipide u bolnici, isto kao što mogu dobiti i Ivig, kod nas to nije praksa, možda se u međuvremenu što promijenilo, međutim kad sam se ja raspitivala za sebe, bilo je nemoguće naći nekoga ko bi se u to upustio, bio dr. ili med. sestra.
Ja sam zamolila koordinatoricu u PFC-u da mi pošalje recept e-malom za intralipide, zatim sam ih naručila u ljekarni u Zadru, morala sam uzeti veliko bolničko pakiranje (4 x 1440ml Kabiven Peripheral, proizvođač Fresenius Kabi), mada se u zg  može naručiti samo 100 ml, koliko ti i treba za jednu infuziju, prije toga svega sam u Analizi obavila test na alergene iz intralipida. Pronaći nekog tko će ti dati infuziju je pravi problem, ja sam na kraju uspjela uvjeriti prijateljicu koja je med. sestra da mi da. Kad sam joj donijela intralipide nije mogla doći sebi, jer to je nešto što oni u bolnici na dnevnoj bazi daju svojim bolesnicima kao nadohranu i to svih 1440ml, a ne 100 ml koliko nama treba, tako da je i meni i njoj pao veliki kamen sa srca, njoj da mi daje nešto što je dala već milijun puta i meni da uzimam nešto eto što nije naškodilo njezinim pacijentima pa ne bi trebalo ni meni, uglavnom ja sam do sada uzela 6 infuzija intralipida i nekog poz. efekta u vidu poz. bete  nisam imala, pa opet sad kad budem išla na FET uzeti ću ih opet, jer kad sam već krenula u tom smjeru mislim da bi trebala biti dosljedna...
Mislila sam se da li da ti odgovorim u inbox, ali možda neka od inf. u ovom postu nekom pomogne pa eto...
Znam koliko sam ja kopala

----------


## lopuzica

> Pitanje za forumašice koje čuvaju embrije u PFC. Uplaćujete li godišnje čuvanje embrija? Je li se kome dogodilo da nije platio pa imao problem pri idućem transferu nakon što je prošla godina od punkcije? Hvala
> Ako netko zna odg na gore postavljeno pitanje bila bi zahvalna. Bilo tko?


Gita, čuvanje u Pragu je bilo 140€ godišnje. Ne znam da li su šta mijenjali. Ni meni nisu to pominjali, ali to piše na onim papirima koje smo potpisivali prilikom dolaska i na sajtu klinike. 
Ja mislim da oni obavijete pred istek i zamole za uplatu. Ne vjerujem da bi tek tako bacili zamrznut materijal bez ikakvog kontakta sa pacijentima. Ali ne bi bilo lose, provjeriti.
Meni godinu dana ističe u maju, a taman tada planiramo na još jedan FET pa ću ih pitati na licu mjesta.

----------


## Lemon*

Ovaj zahtjev sa linka nije dobar, postoji i noviji, na dnu prve stranice mora pisati 2017. godina.

----------


## Mia86

Je ima novi, nasla sam

----------


## Ženica75

Draga zd77 odlican post hvala na infu...




> Sorry, nisam baš aktivna na forumu,
> dok sam u postupku sve pratim, ali čim izvadim betu (uvijek negativnu) trudim se maknuti od svega i živiti daleko od mpo-a. Znači u Pragu sam imala dva stimulirana postupka, oba mi je vodio dr.L u Zg, pred punkciju smo putovali  u Prag,
>  u prvom sam dobila 12 stanica, na kraju 8 embrija 4 dan, transfer 2 najbolje morule 4.dan, 6 zaleđeno,  odradila sam i dva feta, transferi 5. dan, međutim embriji uglavnom u stadiju između morule i rane blastociste i sl. , 2 nisu bila dovoljno dobra za vraćanje. 
> U drugu stimulaciju išla sam u 11.mj prošle godine, rezultat opet odličan, međutim ovaj put sam inzistirala da imam transfer peti dan što se kod njih nadoplaćuje, nisam platila ništa jer mi je transfer 4. dan padao u nedjelju pa je bilo logično da transfer obave u pon. 5. dan. Vratili smo 2 blastociste, beta opet neg,
>  Imamo još 4 blastociste, trenutno čekam menstruaciju pa krećemo u novi FET.
> Kao što vidiš do sada skoro  svi transferi dobrih, vrlo dobrih i odličnih embrija kod mene su rezultirali uvijek neg. betom, (10 punih stimulacija, 6  FET-ova) ne znam kakva je situacija kod tebe???
> Uglavnom sve pretrage koje sam radila i sve što sam uzimala bilo je to na svoju ruku, kad sam iscrpila sve moguće pretrage koje se ovdje izvode, a svi nalazi došli normalni okrenula sam se drugim stvarima, pa tako inf. intralipida koja tebe zanima...
> Uglavnom ja sam krv na analizu poslala u jedan lab u Grčku (Labus Medicus), tražila sam neke pretrage koje me zanimaju, za početak hla tipizaciju DQ-alpha za sebe i partnera (to sam radila na Rebru međutim pola nalaza fali, odnosno nije tipizirano), kad sam otklonila da nemamo preklapanje išla sam dalje, tražila sam analizu leukocita i nk stanica, to je sve došlo normalno, osim koncentracije NK stanica u uzorku, ja sam imala 244  cells/μl , dok je normalno 130-170, isto tako analizirali su kako moje NK stanice i da li uopće reagiraju na intralipide, uglavnom reagiraju, te spuštaju njihove povišene vrijednosti na neku granično povećanu vrijednost te se svakako preporučuje u daljnjim postupcima koristiti intralipide, i po njima bi trebalo istražiti uzrok tako visokim NK stanicama, preporučili mi testiranja na viruse, bakterije, itd.
> Normalno da sam obavila i to, ali ne kod njih već u Serum Athens (klinika u koju je išla KateSplit), tražila sam analizu menstrualne krvi na viruse, bakterije, gljivice sve živo .
> ...

----------


## Ženica75

Zenice da li je netko od vas isao na histeroskopiju u ciklusu kad treba na svjezi embrio transfer? Idem na doniranu j.s. i vec sam na kontracepciji radi uskladivanja i moj dr. Je ovaj ciklus vidio polip i skinuo bi ga nadolazeci ciklus 5. d.c. i napravio usput schratching ovi se peru u pragu...vele ak bude sve ok nakon hist. I moj dr. Odluci da je ok da dodem....

----------


## Nina1805

> dragaLemon, ja ti još uvijek ne mogu pisati pp pa ako hoćeš, probaj se ti meni javiti na PP i pošalji mi svoju email adresu pa ti proslijedim sve što imam za Belgiju.


Pozz, 
Kako sam nova na forumu a lijecnik mi je također govorio o Belgiji kao opciji za donaciju, mozes li mi proslijediti sve vezano za Belgiju.

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Kadauna,da li bi mogla i meni napisati informacije o Belgiji? 
Hvala ti

----------


## mare41

Uguglajte Gyncare, Kosice, Slovačka.  Poklanjaju 1 ivf

----------


## LIGHTINDARK

> Draga Kaji, ja sam primila, doduse samo jednu. Sutra idem u splitsko rodiliste y dnevnu bolnicu da vidim hoce li mi dati, naime pise mi u protokolu pa se nadam da ce mi dat. To su ti esencijalne masne kiseline I primaju ih uglavnom nedonoscad I ljudi koji su jako bolesni. Neka istrazivanja kazu da pomazu za ivf za zene koje imaju imunoloskih problema.


Pozdrav.
Ja sam iz Splita pa me zanima jeste uspjeli naći nekog u Splitu da vam da infuziju? 
Ja isto pokušavam naći nekog.
Jedna žena mi je rekla da to može bilo tko stručan dati,  (Npr.medicinska sestra ) da je bitno samo da zna uvesti bromilu i to je To.

----------


## alati

pozdrav,da li znate da li po smrznice treba ici sa muzem jer je radi posla sprijecen?

----------


## Gita 10

Alati, za kliniku PFC vrijedi sljedece: ukoliko dolazite bez partnera morate donijeti njegovu izjavu pristanka ovjerenu kod javnig biljeznika. Piše na dnu svakog maila

----------


## Annie85

Pozdrav curke,
Molim ako je netko bio nadavno u PFC Prag (neke osnovne stvari znam) za par detalja
Prate li hormone tijekom folikulometrija ucestalim vadjenjem krvi?
Osim Dr.Lazarovske koju bih svakako voljela vidjeti na skorasnjim konzultacijama, kakvi su ostali Dr.,  tj.moze li se traziti izricito nju?
I kakva je komunikacija sa labosom mislim detaljne informacije prema pacijentu u svakoj fazi) to mi je jako bitan detalj.
Hvala puno, jako bih cijenila iskustva iz prve ruke (nakon nekoliko IVFova u Zg, pa dva u Irskoj...  :Sad:

----------


## DeaGoge

Zdravo.. Svaka čast svima šta ste prošli i šta prolazite još uvijek... Ja sam inače iz Sarajevo pa ako Bog da u septembru ove godine planiramo ići u Prag na oplodnju.. Nama u ovom slučaju trebaju spermiji. Jel možete da mi napišete kako ide to u pragu šta vam rade tame koliko ste se zadržale kako se radi proces uopće?

----------


## lopuzica

Annie85 i DeaGoge, 
Po dolasku na kliniku nemojte očekivati puno informacija. Sve ide ubrzano i informacije dobijate “u hodu”. Niko vam nece objasniti cijeli protokol od pocetka do kraja, pa da znate sta vas ocekuje. 
Sto se tice dr Sonje, ona je zaista tamo najstručnija i prijatna je kao ljekar i osoba. Mene je dopao drugi dr, medjutim nisam nisam bila zadovoljna njime, pa sam insistirala da me pregleda dr Sonja. Taj dr je rekao da je zabrinut i da je moguće da ću upasti u hiperstimualciju, dok je dr Sonja rekla da nemam čega da se plašim i da do toga neće doći. Prije svega odaje  sigurnost. Folikometrija se prati samo ultrazvukom, uz to se ne rade nikakvi hormonski nalazi. Ja za sve vrijeme boravka tamo (12 dana) nisam uradila nijedan nalaz. Oni kazu kada je vrijeme za stop inekciju i 36h od davanja stop inekcije se radi aspiracija. Nista nije bolno, dobije se kratkotrajna totalna anestezija, poslije toga u infuziji se dobije lijek protiv bolova. Sutradan jave koliko ćelija je oplodjeno i kada trebate doći na transfer. Prije transfera imate razgovor sa embriologom sa kojim se dogovarate kolilo embriona vraćate i nudi vam dodatne metode koje pospješiju oplodnju. Transfer je skroz bezbolan i traje oko 5 min. Kući možete ići sutradan. To bi bilo ukratko. Pitajte ako vas još nešto zanima.

----------


## leptirica82

Pozdrav svima!

Nova sam na forumu ali čitam dosta foruma, tj. gdje god mogu naći nekakve info za mpo u Pragu.

Kontaktirala sam obje klinike i dobila brze odgovore i jedne i druge. E sada, kako se odlučiti? Postoji li nekakvi detalji na što obraćati pažnju? 

Nas zanima donacija sperme. Po pričama iz Hrv, za mene bi bbila rađena stimulacija. Čitala sam kada se otprilike kreće,... netko je napisao da PFC surađuje s nekom klinikom iz Zg. Sije se javno napisati ime koja klinika?

Ukoliko sve prođe ok, nakon koliko dana se radi transfer?

Koji dr. su naj iz Pronatala i PFC-a  može li se njih tražiti?

Lijekovi za stimulaciju podrazumijevaju? Injekcije samo ili? UZV radim kod nas i onda se nalazi šalju njima?

Puna sam pitanja, ali sam zablokirala. Vjerujem da je već bilo priče o svemu ovome ali ne mogu popamtiti sve stranice i odgovore pa vas molim za pomoć.

Ima netko tko ide ili je išao nedavno u Prag pa da znam najnovije info.

Hvala!

----------


## makajica

podrav drage suborke !
Samo da javim da sam naišla na novu info, ako se netko vezao za našu Mirnu iz PFC a , ( kao ja npr. ) evo vidim da se otišla u Slovačku u neku novu kliniku koja nam pruža isto kao i Češke klinike. Meni je ona oduvijek ostala u lijepom sječanju  :Smile: 

http://gyncare.sk/hr/nasi-koordinatori/

Pozz

----------


## Tina1979

> podrav drage suborke !
> Samo da javim da sam naišla na novu info, ako se netko vezao za našu Mirnu iz PFC a , ( kao ja npr. ) evo vidim da se otišla u Slovačku u neku novu kliniku koja nam pruža isto kao i Češke klinike. Meni je ona oduvijek ostala u lijepom sječanju 
> 
> http://gyncare.sk/hr/nasi-koordinatori/
> 
> Pozz




Da, informacija je točna, Mirna više ne radi u PFC. Ja sam u petak poslala mail jer se u lipnju spremamo na novi postupak i vratio mi se povratni mail s novim kontakt podacima i piše obavijest da više ne radi u PFC.

----------


## Tina1979

> Pozdrav svima!
> 
> Nova sam na forumu ali čitam dosta foruma, tj. gdje god mogu naći nekakve info za mpo u Pragu.
> 
> Kontaktirala sam obje klinike i dobila brze odgovore i jedne i druge. E sada, kako se odlučiti? Postoji li nekakvi detalji na što obraćati pažnju? 
> 
> Nas zanima donacija sperme. Po pričama iz Hrv, za mene bi bbila rađena stimulacija. Čitala sam kada se otprilike kreće,... netko je napisao da PFC surađuje s nekom klinikom iz Zg. Sije se javno napisati ime koja klinika?
> 
> Ukoliko sve prođe ok, nakon koliko dana se radi transfer?
> ...




Poznat mi je taj osjećaj kad se prvi puta kreće, zbunjenost i tisuću pitanja. Pokušat ću ti odgovoriti iz vlastitog iskustva. A koliko sam do sada shvatila ovo je tema gdje je puno stvar osobnog iskustva i doživljaja, svakome od nas je nešto važno pa prema tome vjerojatno donosi odluke.
Prvo, pitala si za izbor klinike, mi smo prvi puta bili u PFC i sada drugi puta idemo. Isto idemo na donaciju sperme. Poslala sam mailove i njima i Pronatalu ( za kojeg znaš da ih ima više u Češkoj ) bili su brži u odgovoru i s njima je to nekako glatko krenulo. Pronatala traži jedan dolazak na početku i onda dalje dogovoarate. To će ti morati reči cure iz Pronatala. Mi smo s PFC zadovoljni, ne očekuj puno razgovora u smislu da će ti netko objašnjavati sve korake. Dobivaš osnovne informacije u hoda i ostalo moraš sama ispitivati. Zapravo u ovome si uglavnom sama. Što se tiće klinika kod nas, ja sam pitala koga preporučuju za vođenje stimulacije i folikulometrije, oni su naveli Lučingera ( ne znam jel to smije pisati )
Mi smo dobili protokol stimulacije neka tri mjeseca prije postupka tako da unaprijed već znaš što od injekcija moraš kupiti i koliko će to biti novaca. Na prvotni protokol meni su produžili stimulaciju za tri dana tako da smo morali kupovati dodatno ljekova. Sve skupa nam je to bilo nekih 7000 kuna. 
Mjesec prije mjeseca u kojem dogovorite postupak ja sam morala piti jedno pakiranje kontracepcije. I u mjesecu u kojem je postupak prema protokolu krećeš sa stimulacijom. Ili sama ili suprug ili neko treći će te morati pikati. U protokolu ti odrede koji dan ideš na prvu folikulometriju ( ja sam je odradila kod spomenutog dr. L i bila super zadovoljna voljom i trudom da mi pojasni što me zanima mada nisam u načelu njegova pacjentica. Istina svaku folikulometriju ti uredno platiš ). Nakon njih šalješ podatke o broju i veličini u kliniku. Zapravo cijelo vrijeme ste u kontaktu i obavještavaš ih kad je počeo ciklus i slično, ali to ćeš vidjeti u hodu. I na kraju ti onda vele da li produžuješ stimulaciju još koji dan ili ide štoperica. Javiš se u kliniku onaj datum u jutro kada ti kažu ( to je unutar 36 sati od davanja štoperice. Tih dana kada kreneš sa stimulacijom moraš s riješiti i smještaj, mi smo u hotelu odmah do klinike bili prvi puta i sada ćemo opet jer smo zadovoljni njime. Vrlo su susretljivi i fleksibilni s pomicanjima datuma. Za njega morate u klinici dobiti kod kojeg navedete u mailu tako da u hotelu znaju da ste pacjent klinike i time dobivate povoljniju cijenu i plaćen parking u garaži za auto. 
Po dolasku u kliniku prvo slijedi papirologija i potpisivanje obrazaca i suglasnosti s kordinatoricom.
Za donatora ne dobiješ nikakve posebne podatke, dob, boja očiju, visina i to je to. 
Aspiracija je bezbolna, dobiješ kratkotrajnu opću anesteziju, i malo nakon što se probudiš, a to je jako brzo, ti vele koliko je zrelih stanica izvađeno. Mislim da je to sve skupa trajalo tri sata do odlaska s klinike.
Slijedeći dan ti jave koliko ih se oplodilo i okvirno kada će biti vraćeno. Računaj da si tjedan dana gore. Od aspiracije do vraćanja ste slobodni raditi što želite , ovisno kako ćeš se ti fizički osijećati. Ja sam prvi dan bila napuhnuta i bilo je bolno hodati, ali to je normalno. Meni su vraćali treći dan od aspiracije, ali dan vraćanja ovisi i o tome kako se embriji razvijaju. Dan nakon transfera se ide doma. 
Mi smo dopali kod dr. Lazarovske, nisam ni znala da u PFC ima itko drugi. Ona je među najkvalitetnijima u Češkoj u tom području. Pa vjerojatno se može tražiti konkretno koga se želi. 
Ne znam što misliš pod lijekovi se podrazumijevaju? U PFC nisu u cijeni postupka, sama to plaćaš mimo cijene postupka. Za cijene si se vjerojatno informirala, mada ni to ti nije fiksno jer ovisi dali prije prenosa embrija dogovorite koji dodatni postupak kojeg oni preporuče. 
Za UZV sam ti odgovorila, radiš ih u ZGB u klinici po tvom izboru koja to radi.
Ako imaš kakvo dodatno pitanje samo pitaj rado ću ti pomoći odgovorima.

----------


## leptirica82

Pozdrav Tina1979,

prepuna pitanja, ali ću se drugih pitanja vjerojatno sjetiti kasnije.

Naš plan je ići u Prag autom.

evo iskustva u zadnjih par dana....
Poslala mail i jednoj i drugoj klinici. Klinika Pronatal (tj. Jelena D.) mi odgovara dan za danom (danas pitam, sutra odgovori). Ovi iz PFC-a (Danica V.) mi ni nakon drugog maila (koji je bio u čet) nije ništa odgovorila. E sada, postoji šansa da ga nisam ni poslala jer mi je u draft porukama, ali sam joj jučer opet poslala mail i nema još nikakvog odgovora. Tko je teb bio koordinator u PFC? Jessu li odgovarali na mail ili se čekalo dugo?

Iskreno, meni je nekako PFC na prvu bolje sjeo, sam po sebi. E sada, ova komunikacija mu ne ide baš u prilog ali vidjet ćemo. Ne znam, ali nekakav feeling mi govori PFC.
Inače oni tamo vraćaju 3. dan embrij? Negdje po forumu sam pročitala (doduše ima već par godina) da ne biraju kao najbolje embrije nego vraćaju valjda i zamrzavaju sve pa me zanima - je li to tako ili?

Čula sam za dr. Lazarovsku.  :Smile:  Ona bude kod punkcije? Kod transfera?

Za donatora - pitala sam što dobivam ali kako je to u mailu na koji nisam dobila odgovor.... da, zanimalo me biramo bi boju očiju, kose.... ili ne.


Može se napisati ime hotela gdje ste odsjeli? 
Anestezija - dobije se u venu? 

Puno hvala na odgovorima. Čujemo se još.  :Smile: 

Ivana

----------


## leptirica82

Tina1979,

napisala sam već odgovor na frum ali ga ne mogu pronaći. E sada...ne znam zašto.

Ponovit ću. Napisala sam da sam ostvarila kontakte s jednom i drugom klinikom. Klinika Pronatal se pokazala ažurnijom (odgovaraju u roku 24h. u kontaktu sam s Jelenom T.). Što se tiče PFC-a, odgovorila mi je Danica V. i nakon toga, tj. od četvrtka ništa. Jučer sam skužila da mi je poruka u draftu pa sam poslala novu poruku ali za sada još ništa.
Ne znam zašto, ali nekako mi ta PFC bolje sjeda iako sam konkretnije dobila od Pronatala. Uopće ne znam zašto. Nekakav osjećaja, ali vidjet ćemo kada se i PFC javi.

S kime si u kontaktu iz PFCa?  Koji dan vraćaju embrije? Uvijek 3. ili? Negdje je pisano (iako mislim prije par godina) da ne biraju samo najkvalitetnije, ali sam na njihovim stranicama pronašla da se najkvalitetniji biraju i zamrzavaju.

Čula sam za dr. Lazarovsku i ja bih nekako k njoj htjela, ako se odlučimo za PFC.
Pronatal - lijekovi se kupuju sami, a očito i u PC-u. 

Kako se zvao hotel u kojem ste bili smješteni? Prvi put ste ostvarili trudnoću?
Imamo li prvo izbora boje kose, očiju ili samo krvna grupa? 
Ima li nešto na što se posebno mora obratiti pažnja?
Plaća li im se u eurima?

Čujemo se još, samo dok se prisjetim svih pitanja.

Ivana

----------


## mrgud1978

Pozdrav svima,

u forumima uvijek spominjete dvije klinike, 
mi smo se odlucili za kliniku fertility-ivf, da li je netko isao tamo, ima li netko pozitivnih prica ili?

----------


## lopuzica

> Tina1979,
> 
> napisala sam već odgovor na frum ali ga ne mogu pronaći. E sada...ne znam zašto.
> 
> Ponovit ću. Napisala sam da sam ostvarila kontakte s jednom i drugom klinikom. Klinika Pronatal se pokazala ažurnijom (odgovaraju u roku 24h. u kontaktu sam s Jelenom T.). Što se tiče PFC-a, odgovorila mi je Danica V. i nakon toga, tj. od četvrtka ništa. Jučer sam skužila da mi je poruka u draftu pa sam poslala novu poruku ali za sada još ništa.
> Ne znam zašto, ali nekako mi ta PFC bolje sjeda iako sam konkretnije dobila od Pronatala. Uopće ne znam zašto. Nekakav osjećaja, ali vidjet ćemo kada se i PFC javi.
> 
> S kime si u kontaktu iz PFCa?  Koji dan vraćaju embrije? Uvijek 3. ili? Negdje je pisano (iako mislim prije par godina) da ne biraju samo najkvalitetnije, ali sam na njihovim stranicama pronašla da se najkvalitetniji biraju i zamrzavaju.
> 
> ...


Draga Leptirice, 
Ubaciću se i ja sa komentarima iz mog iskustva kad je PFC klinika u pitanju. Prvo, nisam specijalno zadovoljna uslugom, ali nisam mnogo ni razočarana. Ne vjerujem da je u Pronatalu nešto mnogo bolje, bar po iskustvima drugih, ali opet ne mogu da komentarišem jer nisam bila tamo. Najviše mi smeta organizacija i što jako malo informacija daju u vezi bio čega. Smatram da bi sve mi bile mnogo rasterećenije kada znamo šta nas čeka i kako sve to fukcioniše. Zbog tih stvari ti moraš postavljati pitanja na forumu, a zapravo je to trebao biti njihov posao. Ali sreća je pa postoje forumi i kad jedna drugu podržavamo sve je nekako lakše.
Dalje, što se tiče koordinatora, ja sam komunicirala sa Ksenijom, a i sa Danicom kada je Ksenija bila na godišnjem odmoru. Nisam imala problema ni sa jednom ni sa drugom, mada vidim da se većina žali na Danicu. U svakom slučaju, Ksenija je detaljnija i ažurnija i nju bih ti preporučila za koordinatora. 
Što se tiče vraćanja embriona, to je sve individualna stvar. Kada se uradi oplodnja, oni prate razvoj embriona i ako vide da se embrion sporije razvija, tada idu na transfer što prije. Moji embrioni su se dobro razvijali i s obzirom da je 4. dan bila subota, tada su uradili transfer. Da su radili nedjeljom, vjerujem da bi ih ostavili da napreduju do stadijuma blastociste. To mi se npr desilo na embrio transferu, tu morulu su pustili da se razvija još jedan dan,pa su mi sutradan vratili blastocistu. 
Isto tako nije tačno da vraćaju bilo koji embrion, nego uvijek kreću od najboljeg. Meni su od svih embriona pokazali koji je najbolji i vratili taj, sljedeći put su mi vratili najbolji od tih preostalih. 
Što se tiče dr Lazarovske, to je žena koja uliva povjerenje. Na jednostavan i smiren način će odgovoriti na pitanja i dati neki savjet ukoliko je potrebno. Ali ona je veoma zauzeta i većinu svog dana je u sali. Moraš insitirati da te ona pregleda. Najbolje bi to bilo naglasiti u mailu prije dolaska u Prag, pa da te oni upišu u njen raspored. Mene je dočekao neki drugi doktor koji mi je unio samo pometnju i koji me je uplašio i rekao da mogu zapasti u hiperstimulaciju. Zahtjevala sam da me pregledala dr Sonja i kada me je ona pregledala, samo je rekla ovo su naši svakodnevni slučajevi, garantujem Vam da nećete zapasti u hiperstimulaciju. Te riječi su mnogo značile u tom momentu. 
Što se tiče lijekova, ja sam sve kupovala kući, jer kući sam započela stimulaciju i odradila folikometriju i prvi ultrazvuk. U Pragu sam dokupila lijekove koje nisam imala. Ali lijekovi svakako nisu u cijeni postupka. 
Mi smo bili smješteni u hotelu Clarion, 700m od klinike, i za svaku je preporuku. Hotel je čist, sobe prostrane, hrana je dobra, blizu klinike, a u blizini je i metro stanica za odlazak do grada. 
Što se tiče donacije spermatozida, tu sam se razočarala. Očekivala sam neke dodatne informacije, a zapravo to niko nije ni spomenuo. Kada prvi put stupaš u kontakt sa PFC klinikom, tada popuniš upitnik u kojem ćeš upisati visinu, težinu, boju kose i očiju i krvnu grupu svog muža. Ja sam očekivala da kada dođemo da ćemo malo popričati o tome, možda o nekim genetiskim predispozicijama, hobijima donatora (kao što sa čitala upitnike u drugim klinikama), pa da mi odaberemo ono što nama najviše odgovara, ali to niko nije ni spomenuo. Mi smo samo uspjeli pitati doktoricu Sonju koje testove su prošli donatori, pa nam je ona rekla da se rade detaljne genetske analze na bolesti, kariotip, y delicije, testovi na polnoprenosive bolesti i sl. 
Što se tiče aspiracije, to je bilo nešto čega sam se ja najviše plašila jer nisam znala šta me čeka, ali odmah da ti kažem da nema razloga. Uvedu te u prostoju gdje se nalaze kreveti, prethodno se skineš u predulazu i ostaviš svoje stvari. Sa sobom možeš ponijeti telefon, a imaš i wifi. Odabreš krevet na kojem ćeš ležati i uskoro dođe sestra koja ti stavi braunilu. 
Kada te pozovu ulaziš u salu. Dr Sonja uradi ultrazvučni pregled, provjeri debljinu endometrijuma i ako je sve u redu u braunilu ubrizgaju anesteziju i za 5 sekundi si zaspala. Ja kad sam otvorila oči ležala sam na tom istom krevetu kao kada sam i došla. Tada sam osjećala malo jači bol, kao jaki mentrualni bolovi, ali čim ti izađeš iz sale sestre ti priključe infuziju sa lijekovima protiv bolova. Taj bol traje možda 15 ak min i to je sve. Znači sve u svemu od cijele aspiracije bol osjetiš kad te ubodu da ti stave braunilu i tih 15ak min malo jačih bolova u stomaku, ali ništa zbog čega bi trebala biti uplašena. 
Plaćanje je u eurima ili u češkim krunama.
Ako sam preskočila neko od pitanja, slobodno pitaj opet. Nadam se da sam koliko toliko pomogla. 
Srećno!!!

----------


## leptirica82

Da vas pitam o nalazima.
Vadim nalaze što su javili na obje klinike da treba. Neke sam i dobila i "brine" me AMH. Svi ostali hormoni su mi u granicama, ali AMH mi je 41.9 pmol/L. Na nalazima piše da je sve veće od 18.4 povišeno, a na netu nalazim da je to ok nalaz. A ja sada nisam pametna... 
ako je visok, što onda?

Je li netko imao sličan nalaz?

----------


## Ziggy40

Cure, moze pomoc. Dali je neka od vas ovjeravala one dokumente sto nam posalju iz Pfc za partnere ukoliko ne idu sa nama. Moje pitanje je dali kod biljeznika moramo ici zajedno ili partner to moze sam obaviti ?

----------


## makajica

Mi imamo smrzliće u PFC u u C B  i u više navrata sam za to pitala LJiljanu i dok smo bili tamo i kasnije mailom kad je sve prošlo još jdnom sam ju pitala koliko točno to plaćamo i sve ali nikad nisam dobila konkretan odgovor. Sad bar znam da ču morati biti uporna na jesen, nije se za zazat s tim...

----------


## Dejica

Bok svima,mi smo relativno novi u ovome pa nas zanima par informacija ako znate i mozete pomoc.
Naime Imamo problem s azoospermijom i to totalnom,nema nikakvih naznaka nicemu i bili smo na biopsiji u privatnoj poliklinici u zagrebu i rezultat je isti.
ali u sklopu toga smo radili i stimulaciju nadajuci se da ce se nesto pronaci pa da se odma oplodi friskim plivacima ali nazalost nista od toga...Produkt toga smo dobili odredeni broj jajnih stanica koje smo naravno zamrznuli...E sada odlučili smo se na donaciju spermija u češkoj i citali smo sve vaše postove i vecinu informacija saznali, ali nas zanima dali tko ima iskustva sa prijevozom jajnih stanica iz hrvatske do česke ili bilo gdje drugdje jer naime osoblje te privatne poliklinike nam je predlozilo tu opciju jer se onda nebi trebala radit aspiracija niti stimulacija...Naravno sigurno da ta klinika ima firme s kojima suraduje u vezi prijevoza ali zanima nas dali tko ima iskustva s tim? I zanima nas koliko unaprijed vremenski se treba narucit na postupak i ako iko zna koliko bi kostala ta igra s donacijom sperme?
Unaprijed Vam hvala svima  :grouphug:

----------


## Dejica

Dali ste sto saznali? Mi se isto borimo sa tim problemom.

----------


## Dejica

Dali imate kakav mail ?puno hvala

----------


## Tina1979

Sorry, nisam leptirica 82 prije vidjela poruku.
Slažem se sa svime što je napisala lopužica.
Ja sam zadovoljna PFC klinikom, ali kao što lopužica kaže za te novce pomalo očekuješ detaljnije informacije. Ovako ih ti sve moraš pitati. I mi smo bili u Clarionu i super smo zadovoljni svime. Spremamo se na ponovni postupak u lipnju.
Da, za doktoricu Lazarovski se slažem, ona baš smiruje čovjeka. 
I ja sam se najviše bojala te anestezije, ali je sve stvarno brzo i gotovo bezbolno. Najviše boli osjetila sam od pikanja igle u venu. 
I za ovo s embrijima se slažem s lopužicom. Bira se prvo najbolji, onda dalje po redu. Prije vraćanja sve vam pokažu na ekranu, vidite kroz dane kako su se razvijali. I sami shvatite koji se nisu razvijali ok. Mi smo super krenuli, od osam izvađenih jajnih stanica svih osam je bilo zrelo. Oplodilo se šest, ali nakon dva dana samo su se dva razvila normalno i ta dva su vraćena, ali bez uspjeha, do trudnoće nije došlo. Na pitanje zašto se toliko malo razvilo pravilno, nismo dobili konkretan odgovor, sve je to može biti ovo ili ono. Kao, nakon drugog ćemo vidjeti ako se ponovi isto onda je stvar u kvaliteti mojih jajnih stanica, ja imam punih 39 godina. Tako da ćemo opet potrošiti nekih pet tisuća eura da saznamo, ako ništa drugo, odgovor na to pitanje. Mada tu im ništa ne zamjeram, to je stvarno tako individualno i neke stvari stvarno ni oni ne mogu znati kak će biti. Sad se nadamo drugom pokušaju. Ja bi bila sretna da uspijemo doći do nešto smrzlića, ako ne dođe do trudnoće, da ponovno ne prolazim stimulaciju i definitivno pojeftinjuje stvar što nije zanemarivo. Već me pomalo počinje hvatati panika , ako sad ne uspije kako ćemo dalje kemijati novce. 
Ja sam u kontaktu s Marijom Čulibrk, ok je žena. Malo je na početku komunikacija išla sporije i čekala sam mailove, ali kad se pripreme za postupak zahuktaju onda je agilna u komunikaciji. Ja sam imala neke nejasnoće sa štopericom pa su me kontaktirali telefonom da provjere jesam razumjela.
I mi smo se malo razočarali s tom donacijom. Zapravi ništa ne biraš. U uvodnom formularu popuniš informacije o mužu i to je to. Pazi se na prvom mjestu na krvnu grupu. Mi smo se dogovorili da u novom postupku idemo s drugim donorom, to su i oni predložili, jer postoji mogućnost da je kod prvog postupka bio problem i s doniranom spermom. I dr. L mi je u Zgb. prilikom folikulometrija rekao da nije to sve tak super, da je to ipak smrznuto i šanse da nešto nije idealno uvijek postoje. Zato ćemo sad probati s novim donorom. Ako rezultat bude isti, nula, onda sam ja faktor neuspjeha.
Na žalost mi koji trebamo donaciju zbog azoospermije nemamo baš puno izbora. Pitanje što oni imaju uopće na " zalihi ", da se ružno izrazim. Moj suprug je visok, metar devedeset i pet i tamniji, a Česi baš nisu takvi, tako da je nama nešto naći nešto takvo.
Moj suprug je imao jednu krizicu na dan aspiracije i kad su javili rezultate oplodnje. Taj dan je baš bio u depresiji i puno smo razgovarali. Vjerojatno mu je to tad postala realnost pa ga je lupilo. Iako je on bio taj koji je u početku više forsirao tu donaciju dok sam se ja još premišljala. I sad je on taj koji želi drugi postupak, a spominje i slijedeći ako ne uspije. Ja nisam sigurna da li ću ja biti zainteresirana za treći puta, pogotovo, ako treba ponovno prolaziti stimulaciju. To je ogroman stres. Možda sad drugi puta i više nego prvi puta jer znaš što te čeka, znaš sve te faze, znaš s kakvim emocijama i strahovima ćeš se morati nositi i to ostavlja traga na tebi. Iako je tvrdim da nije ostalo posljedica, i prema vani je to tako, ali vjerujem da je to negdje u meni i da u nekim situacijama nesvjesno utječe na mene i moje reakcije.
Leptirica, ako imaš i kad imaš bilo kakvo pitanje samo pitaj. Potpuno razumijem kako ti je.  :Smile: ))   Ja stvarno imam krug ljudi, oni koji znaju, naravno da sam to filtrirala, pun razumijevanja i potpore u svemu. Ali činjenica je da svi ti krasni ljudi ne mogu razumjeti koliko to razumije onaj tko kroz to prolazi. Ja ti ne mogu opisati koliko prirodno, normalno i ugodno sam se osijećala među ženama koje sam sretala na folikulometriji kod dr. L. To su žene koje sam tad prvi puta vidjela i nikad više, ali osjećaš  se ugodno jer smo svi u tome. Ja sam se nasmijala suprugu na dan kada smo se vraćali s postupka vraćanja. Dogovor je bio da će on otići u hotel i vratiti se nakon tri sata, ali sreli smo tamo jedan par i počeli pričati, tako da je on ostao u klinicii njih nekoliko muških su se skompali i pričali dok su čekali nas žene. Putem do hotela mi veli, kako god se ovo završilo sad se bolje osijećam. Ja velim, zato jer je gotovo? A on mi odgovori, ne zato jer mi je nakon razgovora s njima lakše, osijećam se normalno.
Ja sam Valentina, drago mi je.
Možeš poslati i privatnu poruku u inbox kad imaš pitanje ili samo želiš razgovarati.

----------


## mrgud1978

Nitko ne zna nista ili nitko nije bio u toj poliklinici?




> Pozdrav svima,
> 
> u forumima uvijek spominjete dvije klinike, 
> mi smo se odlucili za kliniku fertility-ivf, da li je netko isao tamo, ima li netko pozitivnih prica ili?

----------


## Ženica75

> Nitko ne zna nista ili nitko nije bio u toj poliklinici?


Meni nije poznato da sam procitala da je netko bio s ove stranice...

----------


## Ženica75

Cure FYI nove cijene za donaciju navodno ce kostati 7.500 eur od cca 6.mj...
Gdje da promijenimo eure u čk u Pragu? U Harfi je 100 eur - 2450 čk ima netko bolju mijenjacnicu za preporucit?

----------


## Dejica

Tina1979 dali moze kakav mail od vas? Puno hvala

----------


## Lovelife

Drage cure koje ste bile na donaciji jajnih stanica, kakva su vaša iskustva sa uspješno ostvarenim trudnoćama? Iz kojeg puta je uspjelo? 

Zenica, u Pragu će to biti nova cijena? 
Sto ona obuhvaca?
I svaki embrio transfer se posebno placa?
Za liječenje u Makedoniji je HZZO jednoj ženici refundiran kompletan iznos.. možda će nekome koristiti ova informacija.
Hvala na odgovorima ♥️

----------


## Ženica75

Cijena mi je usput recena i bacila sam na sec pogled... ima jos druga cijena neki garantee program za 8.000 i nesto...uglavnom puno previse..svake godine dizu cijene jer ima sve vise pacijenata iz ex yu...morate znat da refundiraju (ako) samo do 42. Godine nakon toga sve placate sami...

----------


## Lovelife

Ženica, da, znam ovo za godine..do 42.
A ti isto ideš na donaciju?

----------


## Lovelife

I u kojoj si klinici? Jesi zadovoljna?

----------


## Ženica75

Lovelife da evo tu smo u pfcu idemo doma danas...imamo 9 embrija za sad...ali opet peh progesteron visok imala sam ovulaciju pod estrofemom!! događa se i to...i sljedeci put cu imat drugaciji malo protokol...

----------


## Lovelife

Ženica, izvini ako si već negdje pisala..ako mi možeš pojasniti.. bez obzira na svoje ovulacije ideš na donaciju js? 
I od trenutka kontaktiranja klinike koliko dugo se čeka ta postupak? 
Hvala
I puno puno sreće želim!

----------


## Gita 10

Pozdrav, negdje gore u prethodnim postovima sam postavila pitanje u plaćanju čuvanja embrija-mi smo u PFC Prag. Prije mjesec dana nam je prošla godina od punkcije. Imamo dosta smrzlića. Obzirom da nam se nitko iz klinike nije javio

----------


## Gita 10

Isprika-slučajno mi je pobjegla poruka. Znači, obzirom da se nama nitko iz klinike nije javio poslala sam mail koordinatorici da pitam kakav je poatupak čuvanja. Ona je odgovorila da ce kolegica iz računovodstva poslati račun za čuvanje. I tako dobili amo račun na 159 eura i to amo platili. Vrijedi godinu dana. E sad, što bi bilo da se nismo javili ni mi u kliniku ni oni nama ne znam. Možda netko ima iskustva pa može podijeliti.

----------


## Tina1979

> Tina1979 dali moze kakav mail od vas? Puno hvala


Evo mail na koji možeš slati
bella0031@gmail.com

----------


## Ženica75

Lovelife...da jer s odredenim godinama i pokusajima js nisu vise kvalitetne i nemres ostat trudna i postoji veliki rizik...ja imam 44 g i 1% mogucnosti prirodne i zdrave tr...prosjek cekanja ovisi koliko ti treba da obavis sve nalaze cca 3 mj.

----------


## leptirica82

> Sorry, nisam leptirica 82 prije vidjela poruku.
> Slažem se sa svime što je napisala lopužica.
> Ja sam zadovoljna PFC klinikom, ali kao što lopužica kaže za te novce pomalo očekuješ detaljnije informacije. Ovako ih ti sve moraš pitati. I mi smo bili u Clarionu i super smo zadovoljni svime. Spremamo se na ponovni postupak u lipnju.
> Da, za doktoricu Lazarovski se slažem, ona baš smiruje čovjeka. 
> I ja sam se najviše bojala te anestezije, ali je sve stvarno brzo i gotovo bezbolno. Najviše boli osjetila sam od pikanja igle u venu. 
> I za ovo s embrijima se slažem s lopužicom. Bira se prvo najbolji, onda dalje po redu. Prije vraćanja sve vam pokažu na ekranu, vidite kroz dane kako su se razvijali. I sami shvatite koji se nisu razvijali ok. Mi smo super krenuli, od osam izvađenih jajnih stanica svih osam je bilo zrelo. Oplodilo se šest, ali nakon dva dana samo su se dva razvila normalno i ta dva su vraćena, ali bez uspjeha, do trudnoće nije došlo. Na pitanje zašto se toliko malo razvilo pravilno, nismo dobili konkretan odgovor, sve je to može biti ovo ili ono. Kao, nakon drugog ćemo vidjeti ako se ponovi isto onda je stvar u kvaliteti mojih jajnih stanica, ja imam punih 39 godina. Tako da ćemo opet potrošiti nekih pet tisuća eura da saznamo, ako ništa drugo, odgovor na to pitanje. Mada tu im ništa ne zamjeram, to je stvarno tako individualno i neke stvari stvarno ni oni ne mogu znati kak će biti. Sad se nadamo drugom pokušaju. Ja bi bila sretna da uspijemo doći do nešto smrzlića, ako ne dođe do trudnoće, da ponovno ne prolazim stimulaciju i definitivno pojeftinjuje stvar što nije zanemarivo. Već me pomalo počinje hvatati panika , ako sad ne uspije kako ćemo dalje kemijati novce. 
> Ja sam u kontaktu s Marijom Čulibrk, ok je žena. Malo je na početku komunikacija išla sporije i čekala sam mailove, ali kad se pripreme za postupak zahuktaju onda je agilna u komunikaciji. Ja sam imala neke nejasnoće sa štopericom pa su me kontaktirali telefonom da provjere jesam razumjela.
> I mi smo se malo razočarali s tom donacijom. Zapravi ništa ne biraš. U uvodnom formularu popuniš informacije o mužu i to je to. Pazi se na prvom mjestu na krvnu grupu. Mi smo se dogovorili da u novom postupku idemo s drugim donorom, to su i oni predložili, jer postoji mogućnost da je kod prvog postupka bio problem i s doniranom spermom. I dr. L mi je u Zgb. prilikom folikulometrija rekao da nije to sve tak super, da je to ipak smrznuto i šanse da nešto nije idealno uvijek postoje. Zato ćemo sad probati s novim donorom. Ako rezultat bude isti, nula, onda sam ja faktor neuspjeha.
> Na žalost mi koji trebamo donaciju zbog azoospermije nemamo baš puno izbora. Pitanje što oni imaju uopće na " zalihi ", da se ružno izrazim. Moj suprug je visok, metar devedeset i pet i tamniji, a Česi baš nisu takvi, tako da je nama nešto naći nešto takvo.
> ...



Draga Tina1979,
mislim da još ne mogu slati privatne poruke, ali ako se smije napisati mail - napiši pa ti pošaljem poruku. 
U međuvremenu sam se čula i sa Ksenijom i rekla je da će me ona voditi, ukoliko se odlučimo. A ja sam nekako ipak prije za onu kliniku gdje radi doktorica L.  :Smile:  
Što se tiče muža, visine i svega ostalog - tu imamo jako puno sličnosti.  :Smile:  i razmišljanja i svega ostaloga. 

Pitanjce još, koliki ti je AMH? Meni je 41.9, a ostali hormoni su u normali.

Čekam mail pa se čujemo.
Ivana

----------


## leptirica82

Dejica,

to bi mogla biti korisna informacija. Nadam se da je netko imao iskustva pa da i nama prenese. I ja čekam odgovor s nestrpljenjem.  :Smile:

----------


## mrgud1978

> Meni nije poznato da sam procitala da je netko bio s ove stranice...


Hvala ti. Idemo riskirati, nadamo se uspjehu.

----------


## Tina1979

> Draga Tina1979,
> mislim da još ne mogu slati privatne poruke, ali ako se smije napisati mail - napiši pa ti pošaljem poruku. 
> U međuvremenu sam se čula i sa Ksenijom i rekla je da će me ona voditi, ukoliko se odlučimo. A ja sam nekako ipak prije za onu kliniku gdje radi doktorica L.  
> Što se tiče muža, visine i svega ostalog - tu imamo jako puno sličnosti.  i razmišljanja i svega ostaloga. 
> 
> Pitanjce još, koliki ti je AMH? Meni je 41.9, a ostali hormoni su u normali.
> 
> Čekam mail pa se čujemo.
> Ivana


Mail na koji me možeš kontaktirati 
bella0031@gmail.com

----------


## Ženica75

Ja sam koma od 9 oplođenih embrija oni su isli na blastice i ostalo je samo 3... 2-72 i 1-120... (prosli ciklus 6 embrija!! 3 transfera 3 dan 6 morula)  pa zasto?? nis mi ne ide bas neko gore ne zeli da imam dijete...u pragu sam vadila krv jer je dr na uzv vudila cistu na d jajniku i rekli su mi da imam visok progesteron i da sam imala ovulaciju i da nemrem na svjezi transfer i danas dobijem mail samo 3!!!!....zivaca nemam vise..novaca jos manje...a godina previse...kako sam imala ovulaciju???da nitko ovdje nije skuzio??

----------


## Sanrio

Pozdrav svima!
Evo dani ja podijelim svoja iskustva.
Nakon tri neuspjela pokušaja u RH i pauze od godinu i pol odlučili smo istražiti prašku opciju. Odabrali smo dvije klinike, Pronatal Sanatorium i PFC te se prošli tjedan zaputili u Prag na konzultacije. Obzirom na moj AMH, moje godine (42) i štetu koju je endometrioza napravila naša jedina izgledna šansa je donacija.
Dojmovi iz obje klinike su odlični, u Pronatalu smo razgovarali sa dr.Mardešićem i zaista je bio detaljan i temeljit u objašnjavanju. U PFC-u smo razgovarali sa dr.Švabikova koja je izuzetno draga i vrlo stručna. 
Cijene su u obje klinike dosta slične...cca 6.000 eura. 
U obje klinike smo konzultacije platili 100 eura.
Sistemom "eci, peci, pec" odluka je pala da krenemo sa PFC-om u lipnju.
Istovremeno se i veselim i grozim vraćanja u MPO priču. 
Nek nam je svima sretno!

----------


## melanija&

Dragi svi, lijepo vas pozdravljam. Ima li možda netko da se sprema ili je bio u Gennetu ili u ISCARE-u. Obje klinike su u Pragu. Naime, iz vaši postova sam stekla dojam da se u Pronatalu i PFC-u teško dolazi do liječnika te da na pitanja odgovaraju koordinatori sa šprancama odgovora. Stoga me zanima imaju li Gennet i/ili ISCARE drugačiji pristup. Bilo kakva informacija je dobrodošla, čak i ako niste otišli tamo, već se samo raspitivali. Hvala.

----------


## Lemon*

Ženica baš mi je žao, držim fige da ove tri jesu dobitne. Sad moraš čekati novi ciklus i ići na FET?

----------


## Ženica75

Lemon mene je najvise izivciralo zasto me nitko nije pitao kako cemo sto zamrznut/odmrznut..prostala sam na aset po preporuci lijecnice ali pobogu mislila sam da ce uzeti samo dva za probu a ne sve odmrznuti!!! prosli put sam imala zamrznute 2-2-2...sve vise muslim da su im samo pare bitne tim vise jer opet za donaciju dizu cijene na 7500 eur stoga cure pozurite...sad potpisat ugovore..

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Ženica75, ja još ne znam sto sve te oznake znače..
Znaci ti si se kontrolirala u Zgu, i tek kad si došla u Prag su vidjeli situaciju? 
Ako sam dobro shvatila..
Da li mi možeš pojasniti.. molim te: ako postupak kosti 6000 € (donacija jajne stanice) i ako donorka dobije 10 jajnih stanica sve su tvoje? I onda se pokušava embrio transfer dok ne uspije trudnoća? Da li se ti embriotransferi još extra plaćaju?
Šta kada se svi embriji “ispucaju” a do trudnoće nije došlo? 
Svima od srca želim suprotan scenarij♥️

----------


## Ženica75

Draga Lovelife tako je... ti od praske xy poliklinike na temelju nalaza koje napravis (dobijes u mailu popis) dadu ti protokol koji je za don. Js vise manje isti za sve...1. Kontracepcija - uskladivanje s donatoricom ...pa estrofem za debljanje endometrija andol ..decortin...utrogestan...u zgb nades nekog da ti mjeri debljinu endometrija (ja uzv radim 2x)...u pragu rade punkciju donatorici...obavezno dodi sa pitanjima sto god te zanima i zapusuj si nj.odgovore...moras pricat s embriologom i miras dibiti fotke svojih embrija sto ja ovaj put nisam!!!svi embriji su tvoji! Ovicno ih zamrzavaju na 3. Dan i tako ih zamrznu...svaki transfer fet se dodatno naplacuje...

----------


## Ženica75

I da nista ti nije garancija da ce doc do trudnoce..a mozes ko i ja imat 9 embrija i od toga ostalo 3!!!!  Inace kad se ide na blasticu postoji mogucnost da sve propadne...po meni je bolje razvijanje do 3. Dana a dalje u prirodnom okruzenju- maternici...savjet razmisli kako ces ih zanrznut...najbolje 2 u svaku slamku ako ih imas vise...ili cak 1,1 ako ih imas jako malo...zato sam ja poludila jer nam je ovo 2. Ciklus i potroseno ukupno preko 90 000 kn cca i nikako ne moze i ne smije biti nesporazuma!!!!!

----------


## Lovelife

Znaci 2.embriotransfer vam je ovo bio? 
A kolika je cijena embriotransfera?
Pa sto oni ne znaju koliko i kada je najbolje zamrznuti i odmrznutu? Ja to ne znam procijeniti..

Isuse 90 000, normalno da si ljuta, a sto ta cijena sve uključuje?

----------


## Lovelife

I koliko mora biti pauza između embriotransfera?
Hvala!

----------


## leptirica82

> Pozdrav svima!
> Evo dani ja podijelim svoja iskustva.
> Nakon tri neuspjela pokušaja u RH i pauze od godinu i pol odlučili smo istražiti prašku opciju. Odabrali smo dvije klinike, Pronatal Sanatorium i PFC te se prošli tjedan zaputili u Prag na konzultacije. Obzirom na moj AMH, moje godine (42) i štetu koju je endometrioza napravila naša jedina izgledna šansa je donacija.
> Dojmovi iz obje klinike su odlični, u Pronatalu smo razgovarali sa dr.Mardešićem i zaista je bio detaljan i temeljit u objašnjavanju. U PFC-u smo razgovarali sa dr.Švabikova koja je izuzetno draga i vrlo stručna. 
> Cijene su u obje klinike dosta slične...cca 6.000 eura. 
> U obje klinike smo konzultacije platili 100 eura.
> Sistemom "eci, peci, pec" odluka je pala da krenemo sa PFC-om u lipnju.
> Istovremeno se i veselim i grozim vraćanja u MPO priču. 
> Nek nam je svima sretno!



Sanrio, koliki je tvoj AMH?

----------


## leptirica82

> I da nista ti nije garancija da ce doc do trudnoce..a mozes ko i ja imat 9 embrija i od toga ostalo 3!!!!  Inace kad se ide na blasticu postoji mogucnost da sve propadne...po meni je bolje razvijanje do 3. Dana a dalje u prirodnom okruzenju- maternici...savjet razmisli kako ces ih zanrznut...najbolje 2 u svaku slamku ako ih imas vise...ili cak 1,1 ako ih imas jako malo...zato sam ja poludila jer nam je ovo 2. Ciklus i potroseno ukupno preko 90 000 kn cca i nikako ne moze i ne smije biti nesporazuma!!!!!


Ženica75, od kada dižu cijene? I PFC i Pronatal?

----------


## Lovelife

Zenica, ako mi možeš objasniti sto to znaci 2-2-2, to si ranije spomenula? Odnosno ti načini zamrzavanja..2,1?
Skroz mi je ovo sve novo, čini mi se da ništa ne razumijem..
Jel 2 znaci dva embrija da su skupa zamrznuta? 
Izvini ako je glupo pitanje..

----------


## freddy

Evo i mene ponovno za još jedan pokušaj

----------


## freddy

Nema moje poruke

----------


## freddy

Di je nestala poruka

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Rominka, u jednom postu si napisala (ne znam kako se kopira) da ste otišli iz PFC-a u Pronatal jer su u Pronatal tražili dodatne analize? Molim te jel nam možeš reci koje su to?
Puno hvala

----------


## Sanrio

Ma katastrofa, 1,17 pmol/l

----------


## Lovelife

Poslali su mi cijenik iz Pfc-a, donacija js., dvije varijante Basic 4900€ i All inclusive 7500 €

----------


## Unadva

Lovlife, jel možeš napisati što je sve uključeno u te dvije varijante?

----------


## melanija&

Ima li netko da je išao u Prag s dijagnozom endometrioza? Kakav protokol ste dobile? Je li bilo nekih specifičnosti zbog endometrioze?

----------


## Tina1979

Molim vas za vaša iskustva. Prošle godine sam bila na prvom postupku potpomognute u PFC - u koji je bio neuspješan. Već tada sam napravila test na trombofilne mutacije u kojima mi je ispalo da mi je MTHFR C677T heterozigot i PAI - 1 heterozigot 4G/5G. Nitko mi tada nije ni spomenuo posjet hematologu i traženje mišljenja o heparinskoj terapiji. Sad se spremamo u novi postupak u lipnju i sad me je tražila da obavim to mišljenje hematologa. Ništa me to nije brinulo dok danas nisam došla socijalnom ginekologu koji mi je mrtav hladan rekao da naravno da sam s tim mutacijama trebala koristiti heparin. Spomenuo mi kako u Australiji bez toga više ne rade potpomognutu. I sad me skroz zbedirao jel moguće da to u PFC - nitko nije vidio i uzeo u obzir i pustio me u postupak bez te terapije? Previše je to novaca da se netko toliko zezne i ne uzme to u obzir. Ja sam jedna od onih koja je u to krenula s povjerenjem u kliniku i računala da oni znaju što rade. Po ovome ispada da sama moram za sve pitati i kontrolirati. 
Molim mišljenje nekog tko ima te mutacije da li ste odmah dobile tu terapiju ili isto nakon vašeg traženja. Socijalni ginekolog nije MPO ginekolog pa ne znam da li da uzmem s rezervom to što je rekao ili????
Baš me danas zbedirao.

----------


## leptirica82

> Molim vas za vaša iskustva. Prošle godine sam bila na prvom postupku potpomognute u PFC - u koji je bio neuspješan. Već tada sam napravila test na trombofilne mutacije u kojima mi je ispalo da mi je MTHFR C677T heterozigot i PAI - 1 heterozigot 4G/5G. Nitko mi tada nije ni spomenuo posjet hematologu i traženje mišljenja o heparinskoj terapiji. Sad se spremamo u novi postupak u lipnju i sad me je tražila da obavim to mišljenje hematologa. Ništa me to nije brinulo dok danas nisam došla socijalnom ginekologu koji mi je mrtav hladan rekao da naravno da sam s tim mutacijama trebala koristiti heparin. Spomenuo mi kako u Australiji bez toga više ne rade potpomognutu. I sad me skroz zbedirao jel moguće da to u PFC - nitko nije vidio i uzeo u obzir i pustio me u postupak bez te terapije? Previše je to novaca da se netko toliko zezne i ne uzme to u obzir. Ja sam jedna od onih koja je u to krenula s povjerenjem u kliniku i računala da oni znaju što rade. Po ovome ispada da sama moram za sve pitati i kontrolirati. 
> Molim mišljenje nekog tko ima te mutacije da li ste odmah dobile tu terapiju ili isto nakon vašeg traženja. Socijalni ginekolog nije MPO ginekolog pa ne znam da li da uzmem s rezervom to što je rekao ili????
> Baš me danas zbedirao.



Tina pozdrav,
ne znam ti odgovoriti na pitanje, ali tijekom razgovora s obje klinike, Pronatal mi je napisao da trebam napraviti tu pretragu. I kod njih nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od 3 mjeseca. E sada, ne znam zašto PFC ne traži, ali ja sam dobila uputnicu od soc. ginekologa (pokazala mu popis pretaga i dobila uputnicu bez problema) pa idem napraviti nalaz.

Koliko dugo se čeka nalaz?

----------


## Lovelife

Sto se tiče cjenika ima jako puno stavki, treba mi malo vise vremena da to ispisem.
Da, ispada da mi sve unaprijed moramo znati.. kao sto Tina kaže, nije to zezancija, a i djeluje jako neprofesionalno.

----------


## Panta13

Dan. Kako sam u razmatranju za Prašku varijantu sa donacijom j.s.,bila sam prethodno u svoje Hzzo ginekologice da se raspitam o mogućnostima dobijanja eventualnih lijekova preko hzzo-a i pokazala sam dio formulara koju mi je na upit poslala jedna od klinika u kojoj se traže genski nalazi. Gin. mi je na to rekla da genetske nalaze ne trebam prilagati i da nisu nužni?! Dakle, nije mi dala ikakve uputnice za to. Nisam ih radila ni za dosadašnje MPO postupke sa svojim stanicama. Imam 3 neuspjela IVF postupka i 1 prirodno postignutu trudnoću koja je završila kiretažom u 8 tt. (blighted ovum). Pitanje glasi, jesu li mi ti genski nalazi potrebni za postupak s doniranom j. s. i izdaje li uputnice obiteljski liječnik ili ginekolog? Unaprijed hvala.

----------


## Tina1979

> Tina pozdrav,
> ne znam ti odgovoriti na pitanje, ali tijekom razgovora s obje klinike, Pronatal mi je napisao da trebam napraviti tu pretragu. I kod njih nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od 3 mjeseca. E sada, ne znam zašto PFC ne traži, ali ja sam dobila uputnicu od soc. ginekologa (pokazala mu popis pretaga i dobila uputnicu bez problema) pa idem napraviti nalaz.
> 
> Koliko dugo se čeka nalaz?


Evo provjerila sam, ja sam radila te mutacije lani u osmom mjesecu i čekala nalaz 13 dana

----------


## Tina1979

> Sto se tiče cjenika ima jako puno stavki, treba mi malo vise vremena da to ispisem.
> Da, ispada da mi sve unaprijed moramo znati.. kao sto Tina kaže, nije to zezancija, a i djeluje jako neprofesionalno.


Iskreno koliko got ti se kada ideš prvi puta sve čini komplicirano, prvi puta mi je bilo lakše nego sada drugi puta. Sada točno znam što me čeka, sve emocionalne faze koje ću prolaziti, a što je najgore sad ima sve više tih medicinskih pitanja koji se pojavljuju i na koja moram tražiti odgovore. Ljuti m iue što mi svi u tom Pragu ostavljamo puno novaca, a ponekad imam dojam čitajući i vaše priče, da je tu puno toga pokušavanje  bez konkretnih odgovora s njihove strane. Ja recimo nikad nisam dobila neko suvislo objašnjenje zašto od 8 zrelih, šest oplođenih na kraju imamo samo jedan super i jedan malo slabiji embrij. Rečeno mi možda kvaliteta jajnih stanica, možda je i do donirane sperme. Zaključak je bio vidjet ćemo nakon drugog pokušaja. Ko da je to samo tako, pokušaj za pokušajem pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## leptirica82

Zna li netko postoji li opcija da se kod nas dobiju lijekovi za postupak u Češkoj? Je li ičiji ginekolog htio napisati lijekove za postupak? AKo ima itko, kakav je postupak?

----------


## Lovelife

Da Tina, točno tako.. 
već to sto trebamo donaciju (sa bilo koje strane) je prilično psihološki zahtjevno, pa obavljati sve te preglede, skupljati nalaze, pa sve te odlaske kombinirati sa poslom..
I da se onda događaju propusti.. nije u redu..
a očito svako malo dižu cijene..

----------


## lopuzica

Slažem se sa Tinom i sa Lovelife. Sve se to toliko traljavo odradjuje u odnosu na vrstu problema i u odnosu na to koliko im novca ostavljamo. 
Ovo što si ti Tina napisala, meni samo liči na neiskusne embriologe. Može se desiti možda da su i jajne ćelije lošijeg kvaliteta, ali da je do doniranih spermatozoida, to nisu smjeli ni pomenuti!!!! Pa ti si dala 600€ da “kupiš” te spermatozoide!!!!! Sve više gubim povjerenje u njih, sve manje imaju uspjeha. Ne pamtim kad sam čula da je neka žena u PFC ostala trudna, a oni se još spremaju da dižu cijene! Na osnovu čega!?????!!
Da se razumijemo, ja sam u toj klinici još uvijek samo iz razloga što imam još dosta zamrznutih embriona, ni zbog čega više.

----------


## Ženica75

Drage cure ja vec tjedan dana cekam odgovor iz PFCa jos ga nisam dobila...btw mi smo 1. Put platili 5200 eur d.j.s sad 4900 eur jer kao prvi put nije uspjelo?!! ko tu koga??!! A navodno nova cijena ce bit 7500 eur...  dr. Nam je preporucila zbog neuspjeha Aset al ni u jednom trenutku nije rekla da ce sve js razvijat do blastice vec da ce zamrznut jedan na 3. Dan a kad dodemo drugi cekat 5. (Muz je muslio samo da ce taj jedan par bit za probu aset) Muz i ja smo isto skuzili da ce ostalo bit zamrznuto na 3. Dan...i pokusavat tako dva po dva dok ne uspije...1 blastica ( garancija) i dva o treceg dana..zanimljivo...sve mi se cini da je bila hiperstimulacija i da ni ova dva ne valjaju...i jos mi je preporucila heparin sad...i inj.decaptyla da blokira ovulaciju!!!sad!!!nakon toliko potrosenih eura!!ljuta sam ne znam vise sto da radim...mi cesima toliko love ostavljamo zbog zadrtih hr politicara i ogavnih zakona...

----------


## Ženica75

Gledam postove i vidim da su spomenute razlicite cijene za donirane js. poprilicno razlicite...malo 5200 eur pa onda 4900 eur pa 6000 eur...kako to?
Zalosno je da se nemamo kome obratiti da nas savjetuje cak i pravno zastiti kad nas je nasa HR otpisala....

----------


## Lovelife

Zenica, a koliko puta ste u tom 1.postupku išli na embriotransfer? 
A kakva je situacija u Pronatalu?
ima li koja cura sa iskustvima iz Pronatala?

----------


## vedre

Ženica75, mi smo se vratili iz Praga PFC prije par dana. Nama je isto donacija js naplaćena 5200. To je početna osnovna cijena. Ukupno nas je izašlo 6000 sa nekim dodatnim metodama.

----------


## Lovelife

Vedre, napisi nam vise informacija.. jeste li zadovoljni, do kuda ste došli sa postupkom, koliko js ste dobili?

----------


## vedre

Lovelife danas mi je 7dnt. Od samog pocetka sam zadovoljna sa koordinatorkom Ksenijom. Šta god sam pitala odgovorila bi u roku par min.
Smještaj nam je bio u hotel Carol. Uredno i čisto i 5min hoda do klinike.
Donatorka je imala 8js i na kraju su samo 3 embrija bila uredu. Tu sam se odmah razočarala. Vraćene su mi 2 morule 4d.
Jedan smo zamrzli. Volila bi da ih je više bilo jer to ti daje nekakvu sigurnost.

----------


## vedre

Uzeli smo picsi zbog muzeve sperme da budemo sigurniji da ce se odabrati bolji spermiji, monitoring, embryoglue, lazt....sa te strane smo bili pokriveni dobro. Ali eto. Monitoringom se na 2 embrija pokazalo da se od jednog dijela nisu dobro podijelili. Te su mi rekli da kao takvi kao genetski nisu dobri. Na sliki na kraju su izgledali odlični ali kada se pogleda film onda se vidi da nisu uredu.

----------


## Lovelife

Vedre, hvala ti na odgovoru..
Istina, iz PFC-a jako brzo odgovaraju..
Nadam se da će vam ovaj pokušaj biti uspješan! 
Imala bi još jedno pitanje, kako su vaši partneri prihvatili donaciju js.? 
Mojem je to moralno upitno.. a i ovako mi je teško, tako da mi bas treba podrška.. kako ste vi uspjele?

----------


## leptirica82

Ženica,
ne znam kod koga si u PFC-u, ali ja kontaktiram sada sa Ksenijom Medved i na godišnjem je do sutra, 9.4. Ako je ona koordinator, onda se zato ne javlja. Iako nisu baš agilni kod odgovaranja. Što se toga tiče, ovi iz Pronatala su mi bolji po razgovoru putem maila. 

Ima li itko da je ostao trudan u Pronatalu u zadnje vrojeme? PFC; NITKO?????

----------


## leptirica82

Ženica,
ne znam kod koga si u PFC-u, ali ja kontaktiram sada sa Ksenijom Medved i na godišnjem je do sutra, 9.4. Ako je ona koordinator, onda se zato ne javlja. Iako nisu baš agilni kod odgovaranja. Što se toga tiče, ovi iz Pronatala su mi bolji po razgovoru putem maila. 

Ima li itko da je ostao trudan u Pronatalu u zadnje vrijeme? PFC; NITKO?????
Dobiju se slike embrija?
Koji dan vraćaju u PFC-u? Ja mislila 3 ili 5.

----------


## vedre

Lovelife moj muž je sve ove godine bio taj koji je mene nagovarao na donaciju. A meni to nije bilo ni na kraj pameti. A sad mi je žao da nisam prije. Viruj mi da u nijednom trenu ja sada nisam ni pomislila da idemo na donaciju. Totalno se osjećam isto kao da sam ja bila na punkciji. Ne mogu ti to opisat.

----------


## vedre

Leptirica meni su vraćeni 4d. Dobila sam slike i na usb sticku video....jer smo uzeli monitoring praćenja rszvoja embrija.
Meni je Ksenija zaista bila prekrasna cilo vrime. Čule smo se i za vrime njezinog godišnjega.

----------


## Tina1979

Ne znam žene moje, zadnjih dana puno razmišljam o svemu, vjerojato jer mi se približava drugi pokušaj i krenula sam polako sakupljati papirčeke, čitam vas sve ovdje i imam sve manje povjerenja u sve to. Budimi realni mi smo njima biznis. Ne doživljavaju oni nas kao tužne ljudske priče što u osnovi jesmo. ali se pokušavamo boriti koliko nam mogućnosti , ja bih rekla financije, dopuštaju. Ja sam nekako mislila sve do sada ako daješ tolike novce u privatne klinike da onda barem ne moraš ti voditi brigu o tome. U Hrvatskoj mi je normalno da moram misliti i paziti i kontrolirati sve. I onda polako shvaćaš da je očito svugdje tako. I to što je neka od vas napisala ko da nije dovoljno da se suočavamo s tom dijagnozom i da nam uopće donacija treba. Da ne pričamo o našem zatucanom društvu kojem su puna usta pronatalitetne politike, a naravno da ne smijemo spominjati nigdje da idemo na donaciju jer će nas proglasiti antikristevima. Ne znam kako vi, ali ja i suprug nismo nikome rekli da je posrijedi donacija. Najbliži krug zna da idemo u Prag, ali ne i za donaciju. I doktor L. kad sam hodala na folikulometriju mi je savjetovao isto popraćeno komentarom o zatucanosti našeg društva.
I kad bi barem onda postojalo jedno mjesto gdje bi mogao doći i pitati sve što te zanima, ili da barem imamo mogućnost jednom mjesečno kod nekog MPO - ovca obaviti konzultacije i postaviti pitanja. Ovako si osuđen na mail komunikaciju sPragom ili posjet privatniku koji ti svaki posjet naplati 500 kuna.
Ispričavam se, ali baš sam u nekoj lošoj fazi i moram to izbaciti iz sebe. 
Pokušat ću ovaj drugi puta u PFC, ako ne uspije i ne dobijemo barem jednog smrzlića i nakon toga nikakvo suvislo objašnjenje, ako ćemo ići na treći pokušaj mislim da biramo drugu kliniku.
Stvarno, neka od vas je postavila pitanje, koliko je uopće žena u poslijednjih pola godine ostvarilo trudnoću u PFC ili Pronatalu?

----------


## vedre

Tina1979 ja te u potpunosti razumin. Ovdje se radi o jako velikom iznosu novaca. Ljudi dizu kredite da bi platili oplodnju kod nas a za Prag da i ne govorim. Na žalost naučila si već unaprijed da ćeš se i za postupak u Pragu tribat ovako informirat po forumima i raznim grupama po fejsu....da bi došla gori pripremljena. Vidi sama sa sobom šta zeliš odabrati od dodatnih metoda koje nude....kako i zbog čega. Nazalost tako je. Navodim samo mali primjer da mi nisu spomenili za ovitrell nakon transfera, a ovdje sam ga kod nas uvik dobivala. Da ih nisam.pitala nebi ga ni spomenili. A curi koja je lezala do mene dali su ga. Dajem ti samo jedan "mali primjer".
Ja sam bez obzira trenutno jako sretna osoba jer nakon mojih isušenih jajnika...imam mogućnost da se putem donacije js pokušam ostvariti kao majka.

I nismo krili nikome za donaciju, dapače svima smo razglasili. Šefu, obitelji, prijateljima, susjedima. Svi koji znaju. I znaš...odlično se osjećam.

----------


## leptirica82

Kada krenete sa stimulacijom... prati vas ginek u RH. Traže li iz Praga da radite još neke nalaze prije same štoperice? Čitam po drugim forumima malo da ima žena koje rade nekakve pretrage prije punkcije.
Zna mi netko pojasniti malo?

----------


## vedre

Leptirica82 ja ti mogu poslati sve šta su mi tražili od pretraga oni iz Pfc.

A moj postupak donacije je išao...u pocetku smo sa antibebi usklaďivali ciklus sa donorkom. Kada sam dobila menzis krenila sam 1dc sa estrofem 3x1 i nakon 10 dana kod nas sam napravila uzv i javila im debljinu endometrija. Obazno im javiti najkasnje do 15:00h. Taj isti dan je i donatorka imala uzv. I tak dan su mi javili da je sve uredu i da je njoj punkcija za 5 dana.
Tek tada smo rezervirali bud za gore, hotel i taxi.

----------


## Tina1979

> Tina1979 ja te u potpunosti razumin. Ovdje se radi o jako velikom iznosu novaca. Ljudi dizu kredite da bi platili oplodnju kod nas a za Prag da i ne govorim. Na žalost naučila si već unaprijed da ćeš se i za postupak u Pragu tribat ovako informirat po forumima i raznim grupama po fejsu....da bi došla gori pripremljena. Vidi sama sa sobom šta zeliš odabrati od dodatnih metoda koje nude....kako i zbog čega. Nazalost tako je. Navodim samo mali primjer da mi nisu spomenili za ovitrell nakon transfera, a ovdje sam ga kod nas uvik dobivala. Da ih nisam.pitala nebi ga ni spomenili. A curi koja je lezala do mene dali su ga. Dajem ti samo jedan "mali primjer".
> Ja sam bez obzira trenutno jako sretna osoba jer nakon mojih isušenih jajnika...imam mogućnost da se putem donacije js pokušam ostvariti kao majka.
> 
> I nismo krili nikome za donaciju, dapače svima smo razglasili. Šefu, obitelji, prijateljima, susjedima. Svi koji znaju. I znaš...odlično se osjećam.


To je lijepo da ste bili dovoljno hrabri da to kažete na glas. Ja i suprug nismo, mi smo to ostavili samo za sebe.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure hvala sto postojite i dijelite iskustva jer si tako puno pomažemo.
Da, Tina i Vedre, mi sve moramo proučiti sto je sto da znamo kako i sto očekivati..imam osjecaj da po cijele Dane čitam forume da doznam sto vise informacija, umjesto da nas oni vode kako treba i da mi uopće oko toga ne moramo brinuti.. a onda ako još i krivo odmrznu(?!)
Vedre sto je Ovitrel? Jesu li to oni intralipidi?
Ti si sada u čekanju bete?
Ja ne razumijem zašto odmah ne napravimo od nalaza sve sto je moguće, a ne nakon sto tek ne uspije..

----------


## leptirica82

Vedre,

mi imamo donaciju spermija. Čitam forum, forum i još malo foruma.  :Smile: ))) popis pretraga z PFC-a sam dobila. Mene konkretno zanima, kada se krene sa stimulacijom, traže li oni priještoperice još kakav nalaz hormona po kojem se ravnaju za štopericu ili ništa ne vadiš i samo gledaju uzv?

Hvala ti.  :Smile:

----------


## lopuzica

> Vedre,
> 
> mi imamo donaciju spermija. Čitam forum, forum i još malo foruma. ))) popis pretraga z PFC-a sam dobila. Mene konkretno zanima, kada se krene sa stimulacijom, traže li oni priještoperice još kakav nalaz hormona po kojem se ravnaju za štopericu ili ništa ne vadiš i samo gledaju uzv?
> 
> Hvala ti.


Leptirica82, 
Oni ne traže apsolutno nijedan nalaz hormona prije štoperice. Tu je uzv najbitniji. Kada na osnovu ultrazvuka odrede da su folikuli dovoljno veliki, onda ti kažu kada ćeš dati sebi štopericu i kada ćeš doći na punkciju.

----------


## vedre

Lovelife ovitrell/brevactid/choragon je injekcija bhcg koja sluzi kao potpora žutom tijelu tj.embriju da se bolje ugnjezdi. Prima se iza u dupe u mišić. Dobiješ ju na dan transfera i nekih 5 dana poslje.

----------


## vedre

Leptirica vidim da ti je lopuzica vec odhovorila.

----------


## vedre

Lovelife, da, ja sad cekam betu i negdi sam na pola puta. Danas je 7dnt.
A vezano za intralipide. Kod njih u klinici ga naplate 150e a naše cure nabavljaju u Srbiji za 50kn vrećicu.
Trebalo bi ih dati nekih 15 dana prije transfera, na dan transfera ti oni daju i nakon toga opet svako 2tj.
Imam i info da se mogu i kod nas naruciti u Pablo ljekarni. Problem je jer ti ih rijetko tko želi dati. Svi se boje zbog nuspojava i alergija na soju i kikiriki. Moja dr mi nije htjela dat pa ni ekipa na hitnoj. Ali dečko sa hitne mi se ponudio i došao mi kući.

----------


## Lovelife

Vedre, dakle vas je koštalo 5200€ + dodaci (koje sve dodatke si uzela?, cure ranije spominju hatching i embrioglu, jesi to uzela)?
I ako bi išla opet na transfer (nadam se da neće biti potreban, da je uspjelo), on se posebno naplaćuje? Koliko?

----------


## Lovelife

I kada ste vi potpisali ugovor sa klinikom?
Koliko dodju intralipidi u lj Pablo?

----------


## Lovelife

Drage cure evo sto uključuje (PFC / donacija js) paket Basic za 4900€:
Konzultacije, uzv kontrola tokom stimulacije,priprema protokola za stimulaciju i slanje med.recepata postom, hormonalna stim.donatorke u sink.ciklusu, priprema sperme + spermiogram, fertilizacija metodom ICSI, kultivacija embriona in vitri do 72 sata razvoja, embrio transfer pod kontrolom uzv, Testovi za spolne bolesti za partnera-STD)
All inclusive paket za 7500€ uključuje sve sto i basic+ MACS, zamrzavanje sperme, produžena kultivacija embriona do stadijima blastociste, TIME-LAPSE monitoring, zamrzavanje embriona metodom vitrifikacije, KET, Embrio Glue, Lazt.
One cure koje su bile, da li bi mogle prokomentirati, reci svoje mišljenje i iskustvo?

----------


## Ženica75

Znam da je Ksenija na gidisnjem s njom nikad nisam imala problema ali od nje niti ne ocekujem odgovor gda. Vignjevic je zamijenjuje ali sta mi koordinatori mogu pomoc nisu oni lijecnici?! Ocekivala sam razgovor s embriologom al nista od toga nista od slika nista od pitanja da li zelite sve blastociste?!niti konkretna objasnjenja...inace ovo nam je drugi ciklus...prvi smo imali 6 js...3 transfera 1. Svjezi i 2. I 3. FET...znaci dva po dva...sad nismo imali nista dosli i otisli bez transfera jer sam imala ovulaciju!!!zar nitko to prije nije mogao predvidjeti?

----------


## Lovelife

Nevjerojatno, zar se ne može na temelju hormona vidjeti kakva je situacija? Pogotovo ako se ide na FET? 
A nerviranje nam je najmanje potrebno.
Cure vezano uz psihologa, gdje se on obavlja?

----------


## Ženica75

Lovelife i Vedre jel na kraju basic 5200 eur ili 4900 eur?! Donirana js...

----------


## Lovelife

Meni su poslali 4900€

----------


## Ženica75

Lovelife a ides prvi put?! Mi smo prosle god. Platili 1. Put 5200 eur sad 2. Put 4900 eur...(jer smo kao vec bili)...
Cure jel zna netko da kakve su js kod hiperstimulacije?!jer meni se cini da je nasa donatorica dobila 9 zbog toga a kvaliteta 0!

----------


## Ženica75

Drage cure s obzirom da nam nista nije tesko i da bi napravile sve moguce nalaze samo da nam kazu ja cu podijelit svoj protkolol i par savijeta...1. logest kontracepcija za uskladivanje s donatoricom..
-od 1. dc estrofem 3x2 
-takoder i decortin (kortikosteroid imunosupresor rusi imunitet da ne odbaci emb. Ako sam dobro sluzila)
-andol protect 100 
-folna ja uzimam aktivni oblik
2.od punkcije donatorice utrogestan 3x2
Uzv mjerenje endometrija 1. Na 7 dan drugi kad ti

----------


## Lovelife

Da, prvi puta..
Tebi Zenica, jesu drugi puta mijenjali donorku?

----------


## vedre

Kako su sad već nove cijene kod njih u Pfc. Ja ću napisati šta sam ja sve plaćala vezano za donaciju js. Mi smo ih kontaktirali u 12.mj i u 1.mj smo se sve dogovorili.  Cijena postupka je bila 5200 eura (4500€ donacija+600€ zamrzavanje+100€ vađenje krvi zbog hepatitisa, hiv...).
intralipid 150e, embryoglue 200e, lazt 300e, picsi+monitoring praćenja embrija 200e

Kako vidite picsi+monitoring smo platili 200e jer je to kao neki paket. Kada posebno uzimaš picsi u cjeniku piše da je 600e, a monitoring 400e. Mi smo imali novaca pa smo sve to uzeli. Ali npr prije bih platila to 200e nego sami embryoglue 200e.

----------


## vedre

Kako sad mogu skužit taj novi cjenik za taj basic paket od 4900e, mislim da on sada ne sadržava zamrzavanje.

----------


## vedre

Ženica75 i ja sam imala taj isti protokol. Mislim da za sve imaju jednu shemu i toga se drže. Vezano za hiperstimulaciju...tu ti stvarno ne mogu ništa reći. Znam samo da donatorke pretežno dobiju 8 do 10js. A šta se od toga oplodi to je druga priča.

----------


## Sanrio

Nama su dali cijenik u Pfc-u na kojem je označeno slijedeće:
 Program sa doniranim j.s (uključuje:selekciju i stimulaciju donorke, ICSI, kultivaciju,transfer, zamrzavanje sperme) - 4.500 eura
Zamrzavanje embrija(uklj.čuvanje 1god.) - 600 eura
Monitoring - 400 eura
Opcionalno:
LAZT - 300 eura
EmbrioGlue - 200 eura
Kad smo bili na konzultacijama tražili su da muž da spermu koju su smrznuli jer mu je kao sad relativno ok nalaz pa da imaju u rezervi ako bude bolestan ili nešto slično na dan punkcije.
Tu su nam još naplatili 100 eura za STD testove iako je imao friške negativne nalaze rađene u Hrvatskoj. To mi baš nije jasno al dobro...
Potpisali nismo nikakve ugovore pa sad ne znam dal ste vi to potpisivali kad ste došli na punkciju ili odmah na početku dogovora?

----------


## Ženica75

Pobjego mi ostatak poruke...jad dodem na posao dovrsim i napisem koje sve dijagnoze imam ako se tko prepozna☺

----------


## vedre

Lovelife ne mogu se sjetiti koliko su intralipidi kod nas.Možda 100kn po vrećici. Nisam ti sigurna. I dobro govoriš za donatorku. Ako ne uspije....mislim da je dobro naglasiti da se promijeni donatorka.
Vezano za razgovor kod psihologa, ja i muž smo to obavili na početku našeg mpo puta prije 10god kod psihologa kod nas u domu zdravlja. Više nas nikad nitko to nije tražio.

----------


## Lovelife

Zamrzavanje je sada 800€

----------


## Sanrio

Nama dali ovaj cijenik prije 10 dana.
Poslat ću koordinatorici mail da vidim jel došlo do promjena i ako jest dal nas to kači...dosta su komotni s tim promjenama cijena!

----------


## Lovelife

Vedre, a sto je pisci? Ne mogu naći koliko samo to košta, kao i monitoring.. cijene tog pojedinačno mi nisu poslali

----------


## Ženica75

Nemoj ništa pitati da ti ne uvale veću cijenu možeš eventualno potvrditi mailom (ako je jeftinije naravno9 da prihvaćaš da imaš pisani trag za tu cijenu...

----------


## Ženica75

2. dio moje poruke. 
uzv 2. kad ti kažu da im ga pošalješ do 15h taj dan. N taj način stignete ga zadebljati i pratiti…jednom sam dodatno imala i flastere jer je bio tanak… 
Napravljeni nalazi- TSH (možete i Ft3, Ft4, antitijela); KKS; Urinokultura; Internistički pregled (srce, pluća, EKG); papa test + svi brisevi (ginekološki pregled i uzv); pregled cica (UZV); spolne bolesti (+HPV); pregled kod pulmologa (promjena terapije (ja-astmatičar i alergičar); MTHFR;  trombofilije itd…(FII, FVII, FV Leiden, Fibrinogen, PAI1 (4G/5G), PV i PVN INR, Protein C i S, CRP…još neke ige..; histeroskopija +schratching. 1. put krvna grupa i rh faktor oboje, muž spermiogram i KKS i pregled urologa. 
ja- 44. g., dijagnoze:  hipo/hashi (Euthyrox 75mg), astmatičar + alergije (nova terapija budelin spray inh.+ tafen nasal spray; (pp ventolin i claritine), folna aktivni oblik (zbog MTHFR C677T-C homozigot divljeg tipa: A1298-AC-heterozigot, fibrinogen 4.4 povišen, 
Slijedeći protokol bi mi kao trebao izgledati ovako…ne znam kad i kako jer nisam više sa psihom, sobom i drugima ok….Zbog ovulacije (a otpisali me svugdje da je ni nemam?! možda je to razlog svih mojih neuspjeha do sada) znači 1.d.c. decapeptyl 3 mg injekcija (mora biti u frižideru i takvu je ponijeti doma ili gdje već u malom hladnjaku) u guzu (naći sestru koja će ti je izmiješat i dat) samo taj 1 dan jednu…14. dc. napraviti UZV i uvjeriti se da nema ovarijske aktivnosti da nema folikula ili da su sitni skroz…i onda početi sa standardnom terapijom kao do sada… i početi sa heparin injekcijama (zaboravila koji dan imam negdje zapisano) to si davati svakih 24 sata to se dja ful dugo…(i košta sve…) + čuveni ASET jer možda i receptivnost endometija ne valja…pabi oni stavili jedan od 3. dana i jedan od 5. dana (isotvremeno!!) –eto tu smo popušili jer nam nisu rekli da će sve embrije odmrznuti do blastocite …mi mislili da će za probu samo 2 za aset (3. i 5. dan) pa vidjet jer to pali…
BTW…Popravili smo spermiogram a očito dobili i ovulaciju koga zanima kako šaljem u inbox (i nije ništa ćirbu ćiriba sve iz apoteke i prehrana..)

----------


## vedre

Picsi metodom odaberu se morfološki najbolji spermiji i tada se npr.napravi icsi.
Ja sam znači picsi i monitoring skupa platila 200e

----------


## Ženica75

Korisno:
http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/Trom...-trudnoca.aspx

----------


## Lovelife

Sanrio jesu vam isto dali pakete? Sto vaša cijena (5200€?) uključuje?

----------


## Lovelife

Zenica, a oni ti daju upute za to sve šta se uzima? Nisam znala da toliko toga treba uzimati..
Ako su htjeli staviti 2 embrija zašto su sve odmrzavali (koliko?)

----------


## Lovelife

Sanrio, sad sam skužila da su gore napisala...
Nevjerojatno, ja sam mail dobila prije 5,6 dana sa tim cijenama..užas

----------


## Lovelife

Ne razumijem zašto opet plaćati testove na bolesti kod supruga, ako je to već napravljeno??? 
Ma sve je to teški biznis. Intralipidi tu 15 €, tamo 150€.

----------


## vedre

Sanrio nemoj uzimati taj monitoring za 400e. moja preporuka ti je da ih pitaš picsi+monitoring. To ti je skupa 200e.
A za latz od 300e dobiješ u tu cijenu i embryogen. Pitaj ih.

----------


## vedre

Lovelife u mailu ti naglase da trebate donijeti nalaze na spolno prenosive bolesti. I ne smiju biti stariji od 6mj. Ali bez obzira muzu ti tamo ipak izvade krv i to se naplati 100e. Ali to je meni bilo uracunato u onaj pocetni paket od 5200.

----------


## vedre

Sanrio tek sam sad skuzila da si nova na forumu, jer ti se kasnje pojavljuju poruke. Ti i muz ste znači već bili gore na razgovoru. Kada ste bili? Ti se onda vodiš po onom starom cjeniku kao i ja. Od 5200

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, dobila sam i cjenik iz Pronatala (Prag)
1.opcija 4700€ (Obuhvaća ICSI, produženu kultivaciju, embriotransfer, Itd (ne znam sto im znaci taj Itd) i 
2.opcija 5150 € (sve sto i prva opcija+ primovision,Embrioglue, Ass hatching)

Obje opcije ne obuhvaćaju serologiju (80€), zamrzavanje i vitrifikaciju (350€), skladištenje embriona (150€)

----------


## Lovelife

Vedre sto se tiče ovih intralipida, ti si ih uzimala prije ovdje, i onda na dan transfera kod njih? Hoćeš li ih i sad uzeti nakon ET-a?
I molim te, bi mogla napisati koje sve nalaze se vadila? Hvala 
Ja bih htjela sto vise toga napraviti i sto manje toga prepustiti slučaju..

----------


## leptirica82

Curke,

što su intralipidi?? Može pojašnjenje.

Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Lovelife da, uzela sam ih 2tj prije transfera, na dan transfera i sada treba svako 2tj. Moze biti koji dan razlike.
Mogu ti poslati koje su nam pretrage oni iz Pfc trazili. A ja i muz smo tokom ovih godina napravili puno pretraga.

----------


## vedre

Leptirica, Intralipid je infuzija koja se inače daje nedonoščadi, ljudima nakon operacije....Sadrzi soju, jaja, kikiriki....i ne smiješ ju primiti ako si alergična na bilo šta od navedenog. Kažu da pomaže održavanju trudnoće i kao daje veću šansu i pomaže da se embrij primi. 
To ti je ukratko.

----------


## leptirica82

Taj Intralipid se uzima na svoju ruku ili to prepišu iz Praga? Koliko sam skužila, jako teško je pronaći nekoga da ju da?

----------


## vedre

Leptirica oni u Pragu ju preporučuju. A kod nas zaista imaš problem jer se svi ograde i ne žele ti ju dati. I bez obzira što im doneseš protokol u kojem piše da ju trebaš dati.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, meni se čini velika razlika u cijeni između PFC-a i Pronatala..

----------


## vedre

Lovelife ja sam se malo pogubila u ovim svim cijenama. Gledam ove nove pa moje stare pa iz pronatala. Nekako mi najlakše kada to sve imam na papiru isprid sebe. Jel sad ispada da je Pronatal jeftiniji....ako sam ja dobro sve zbrojila

----------


## Tina1979

Hej neka od vas je spominjala Ovitrel koji se dobije na dan transfera i nekoliko dana poslije. O čemu je riječ? To vam je netko u Pragu preporučio ili? Ja ih jesam koristila, mislim ukupno šest injekcija, u fazi stimulacije, ali ovo dalje mi nitko nije spominjao. 
Isto me zanima za te intralipide, nitko mi ih nije spomenuo, to sam saznala tek od vas ovdje. ako to kod nas ne žele davati koje su onda eventualne opasnosti ili nuspojave. Pod pretpostavkom da se testiram da li sam alergična na neki sastojak ima li još koja nuspojava koje se boje? 
Ja nisam jedna od onih koja će pod svaku cijenu sve stavljati u sebe samo da zatrudnim. Želim znati benefite nečega i štetu koja može nastati. Jer naša tjela sve to pamte pa bi ipak htjela dozirati što stavljam u sebe.

----------


## Lovelife

Vedre, i meni je lakše gledati sa papira.. ispada da je Pronatal povoljniji..
Ima li koja curka iz Pronatala?

----------


## Panta13

Ja sam ih kontaktirala i dobila sam iste info o cijenama kao što su gore priložene. Još nismo zakazali konzultacije.

----------


## Sanrio

> Sanrio nemoj uzimati taj monitoring za 400e. moja preporuka ti je da ih pitaš picsi+monitoring. To ti je skupa 200e.
> A za latz od 300e dobiješ u tu cijenu i embryogen. Pitaj ih.


Pitat ću ih ali na mom cjeniku ne piše takva kombinacija. 
Piše da je PICSi (do 10 j.s)600eura 
Hvala na savjetu!




> Sanrio tek sam sad skuzila da si nova na forumu, jer ti se kasnje pojavljuju poruke. Ti i muz ste znači već bili gore na razgovoru. Kada ste bili? Ti se onda vodiš po onom starom cjeniku kao i ja. Od 5200


Bili smo ti krajem 4 mjeseca.
I na cijeniku mi je te opcije po tim cijenama zaokružila.




> Sanrio tek sam sad skuzila da si nova na forumu, jer ti se kasnje pojavljuju poruke. Ti i muz ste znači već bili gore na razgovoru. Kada ste bili? Ti se onda vodiš po onom starom cjeniku kao i ja. Od 5200


Krajem ožujka smo bili,prije 14 dana

----------


## Lovelife

Panta 13,  koga ste kontaktirali, imamo vise cijena...

----------


## vedre

Tina1979, vezano za intralipide. Oni sadrze soju, jaja i kikiriki. Kako postoje ljudi koji su alergicni na neki od ovih sastojaka zato je najbolje ako nisi sigurna otići se testirati. I zbog toga našim dr ovdje nije svejedno da ti ju daju tek tako i vecina ih se ogradi zbog toga.

----------


## vedre

Sanrio i ja sam bila dobila takav cjenik gdje piše da je picsi 600e ali koordinatorica mi je u mailu napisala da je 200e. I nisam na poxetku obracala paznju na to jer mi nije bilo jasno zasto je u cjeniku puno veca cijena. Ali pitaj ih.

----------


## nina977

Pozdrav svima, evo da podjelim svoje pozitivno iskustvo sa PFC-om. Mi smo se odlučili na donaciju j. s nakon 20 ne uspješnih stim.postupaka u Hr.
U PFC-u sam prošla 2 donorke i 6 ET. Zadnji je bio dobitini  :Smile: 
Nakon prvog don. ciklusa svaki put su nam skinuli po par stotina eura radi neuspjeha. Doktorica je čak rekla ako zadnji bude neuspješan i ako se odlučimo ponovno da će nam cijeli postupak dati gratis. Cijelo vrijeme su bili jako fer i korektni.Naš put je bio dug a tamo sam upoznala puno cura koje su većinom uspjele iz prvog ili drugog puta.

----------


## vedre

Nina977 drago mi je da si sa nama podijelila svoje iskustvo sa Pfc. Čestitam ti na uspjehu. Šišaš me za par postupaka

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Nina, hvala ti na podijeljenom iskustvu..
Možeš li nam reci zbog koje dijagnoze ste išli u donaciju js. 
Koliko imaš godina?
Da li si ti odmah radila pretrage za trombofiliju, i sl.. jer mi se čini da na početku idu sa manjim brojem tih pretraga, a ako ne  uspije, onda se dalje traži. 
Kada ste vi bili u PFC-u?
Hvala!

----------


## vedre

Nina imala sam veću poruku ali vidim da mi ju nije poslalo. Kakva je muzeva sperma? Vidim da si imala dvije donatorke. Mozes li nam reci kako.su one reagirale...koliko js koliko embrija. Imala si 6 trsnsfera pa pretpostavljam da je bilo i smrzlića. Jesi uzimala šta od dodatnih metoda...monitoring, lazt, intralipidi

----------


## vedre

Lovelife meni su u Pfc odmah trazili pretrage za trombofiliju

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala ti Vedre..
Znaci vaša cijena je cca 6000€.. a sad svaki sljedeći ET se posebno naplaćuje, koliko? Nadam se da neće biti potreban

----------


## vedre

Lovelife mislim da je sljedeći transfer sa smrzlićem 700e ako sam dobro skužila

----------


## nina977

Evo da vam ukratko ispričam našu priču.
Na donaciju smo se odlučili jer su moje stanice bile jako loše kvalitete, dobila bi ih preko 10 a nikad niti jedan kvalitetan embrij. Trombofilju smo još davno radili u HR, samo jedan parametara je odstupao ali sam svejedno primala heparin jer doktori više ni sami nisu znali šta bi samnom.
U PFC - u sam bila u jedom postupku sa svojim js, dobila sam ih 10, 9 ih se oplodilo ali niti jedan kvalitetan embrij.(tad su nam isto zbog lošeg rezultata na platili samo 1000E)
Taj put sam uzela monitoring i tu se je vidjela greška na embrijima u razvoju sa 2.-3. dan. Tad smo se odlučili na donaciju. Mužev spremio ok(nije savršen ali ok za spermije za oplodnju).
Prvi donacijski ciklus 9js,6 odličnih embrij. Prvi puta smo vraćali morule, beta 0,drugi 3.dan - biok. trudnoća, treći puta blastociste - opet biokemijska.
Druga donorka 10 js, 7 embrija.
Prvi put vraćene 2 morule, ostali embriji zamrznuti u fazi morule,beta 0.
Drugi put 2 bl-beta 0.
Za treći put ostala 3 embrij, 1 nije bio za ET pa mi vratli 2 bl..Taj put se desilo trudnoća i to blizanačka ali nam je u 10. tt jedan plod odustao  :Sad: .. 
Svaki put sam uzimala heparin, decortin, intalipide. Latz nisam svaki put već u dogovoru sa embriologom.
Nakon transfera sam uzimala boostere i progesteron u inj. 
Na tom našem putu kroz 10 godina napravila sam gomilu pretraga, uzimala gomilu terapije (i potrebne i nepotrebne), svi nalazi su bili ok osim šta imam Hashimoto. Doktori stvarno više ni sami nisu znali šta bi napravili.
Ovaj zadnji put su se valjda i "zvijezde poklopile".
Naš bebač će još malo 2 god a ja sam ostala trudna sa 39.
Nadam se da sam malo pomogla da dobijete vjetar u leđa, jer ako smo mi uspjeli nakon svega..
Sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Ugl. u dobitnom postupku nije bilo ništa drugačije od terapije nego u prijašnjima.

----------


## nina977

> Nina imala sam veću poruku ali vidim da mi ju nije poslalo. Kakva je muzeva sperma? Vidim da si imala dvije donatorke. Mozes li nam reci kako.su one reagirale...koliko js koliko embrija. Imala si 6 trsnsfera pa pretpostavljam da je bilo i smrzlića. Jesi uzimala šta od dodatnih metoda...monitoring, lazt, intralipidi


Vedre, tebe se sjećam još od naših početaka. Mislila sam da ste već došli do bebača, baš sam se iznenadila kad sam shvatila da si to ti.. Stvarno držim palčeve na najjače.

----------


## Ženica75

> Vedre, tebe se sjećam još od naših početaka. Mislila sam da ste već došli do bebača, baš sam se iznenadila kad sam shvatila da si to ti.. Stvarno držim palčeve na najjače.


Nina hvala na postu...o ja sam hashimoto i slucan put...jos ceksm cudo...sta su boosteri?i zasto injekcije progesterona?a ne utrogestan..koja je razlika?

----------


## nina977

Bosteri su Brevactide i slično, dobiju se na dan transfera pa opet nakon 2-3 dana. Uz utrogestan sam primala i progesteron u inj. do 12 tt. Sve to može pomoći implantaciji i održavanju trudnoće.
Ja sam već bila u onoj kategoriji "daj sve" šta postoji na ovom svijetu  :Smile: )

----------


## vedre

Nina977 da, to sam ja. Kada sam ti kasnje pogledala kroz stare postove tek tada sam skuzila da si to ti. Moja "stara" suborka. Drago mi je da vam je uspilo i nekako sam i uvijek mislila da kad tad skoro pa svakome i uspije na bilo koji način. Tvoj put je sličan mojem. 
Ja sam nekako ovaj prvi put bila razočarana jer od donatorkinih 8js na kraju su ostale 3 dobre. Sada su mi vracene 2 morule i jednog smo smrzli. Ali osjećaš se na kraju baš nekako posrano jer si ocekivao vise smrzlića i pitaš se ako sad ne uspije...kakav li će biti i taj smrzlić jedan jedini.

A vidim da je u tvom slučaju kod obe donatorke bio ljep broj js a bome i embrija.

----------


## vedre

Mozda sam se krivo izrazila. Htjela sam reci da je od donatorkinih 8js nakon što se oplodilo ostala su 3 embrija

----------


## Ženica75

> Bosteri su Brevactide i slično, dobiju se na dan transfera pa opet nakon 2-3 dana. Uz utrogestan sam primala i progesteron u inj. do 12 tt. Sve to može pomoći implantaciji i održavanju trudnoće.
> Ja sam već bila u onoj kategoriji "daj sve" šta postoji na ovom svijetu )


Hvala Nina..od kad si uzimala heparin?svakih 24 h?utrogestan i progesteron od transfera ili?

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, tko odlučuje da li utrogestan uzimamo vaginalno, oralno ili injekcije?
Ženica75, onda bi bio red da i tebi ponude neki popust ili bez naknade nešto posto su odmrzli pogrešno.
Znaci ako se uzme npr.paket od 7500€ još se svaki embrio transfer placa?

----------


## Tulipan37

Drage cure, nije me bilo dugo već jer nisam stigla tipkati ali sam vas čitala stalno. Sad sam ulovila malo vremena pa da vam napišem našu priču s PFC-om.
Mi smo se odlučili na njih iz razloga što su bili ''brži'' u odgovorima od Prenatala. A cijenom su bili tu negdje. Ukupna cijena je bila 5200 EUR s tim da smo prije samog postupka platili još 200 EUR i imali smo dodatno smanjenje membrane oko embrija i embrioglue. Dobili su 7 oplođenih embrija i na 4-ti dan su nam radili transfer. 4 embrija su se razvila, dva su nam vratili i dva su zamrznuli po 1 u svakoj posudi, to sam ih izričito tražila. Danas smatram da smo jedni od rijetkih sretnika kojima je uspjelo iz prvog postupka. Imamo živo i zdravo dijete iz tog postupka. Što se tiče komunikacije, s Ksenijom je išla jako dobro, što putem maila tako i poruka. Kad se dođe na sami postupak imate razgovor s nekim od doktora s našeg govornog područja tako da pripremite pitanja i izrešetajte ga. Mi smo sve ispitivali, čak i po par puta da budemo sigurni (a vjerovatno smo mu išli i na živce jer smo neka pitanja ponavljali dok nam nije 100% sjelo) a tako i Kseniju. Prije samog postupka smo imali sastanak s Ksenijom i embriologicom koja nam je pokazala naše embrije i njihov razvoj ali iskreno, nije da se razumijem u to pa nisam previše ispitivala. Na samom transferu je bila dr. Lazarovska koja priča i hrvatski što me je iznenadilo. Sve mi je potanko objasnila, pokazala na ekranu i nisu mi dali da se ustajem i sama prebacujem na svoj krevet već su me oni prebacili i odvezli u sobu. Tu sam ležala sat vremena i išla doma. Ono što nije u redu s njihove strane je to da te upozore na plaćanje čuvanja embrija. Kao godinu dana je besplatno a nakon toga se plaća (to piše u cjeniku koji su mi poslali na početku). Nije problem u plaćanju ali bi bilo dobro imati takve stvari na umu. Valjda to ne spominju jer se ni oni ne nadaju da ce se primiti od prve.
Nešto pretjerano nisam odmarala, popodne sam prošetala s mužem, bili u restoranu na ručku i čak sam zapalila cigaretu (u postupku su mi rekli da ako sam do jučer pušila pola kutije i popila 1-2 pive, jer ipaak smo u Pragu, da danas ne prekidam naglo s svime jer to više odmaže nego pomaže). Pivu nisam popila al cigaretu jesam zapalila. Kad smo se vratili doma umrla je svekrva pa ja nisam mogla mirovati. Na kraju se naša beba primila čvrsto za nas i evo ju spava kraj mene. 
Što se tiče informacija o donorici dobili smo info o njenoj visini, težini, krvnoj grupi, hobijima i što radi ili studira. I to je to.
Nadam se da sam nekome pomogla s svojim iskustvom.
Svima držim fige da vam postupci uspiju.

----------


## Lovelife

Drage cure, pitala sam PFC kako ide sa tim plaćanjem embrio transfera, odgovor:
U Basic paketu se ne garantira KET, ukoliko neće biti i embrija za zamrzavanje. Ako ce biti embrija i za zamrzavanje tada se KET doplaćuje 900€.
U paketu All Inclusive je i garancija bar jednog KET-a i 1 KET je u cijeni paketa.

Možda nekoj posluzi ova informacija

----------


## Panta13

Rečeno mi je raspon cijena od 4700 do 5150. Još uvijek nisam zakazala konzultacije da bih imala više informacija.

----------


## nina977

> Hvala Nina..od kad si uzimala heparin?svakih 24 h?utrogestan i progesteron od transfera ili?


Heparin sam uzimala od transfera svakih 24 sata, utrogestan nekoliko dana prije transfera(oni ti kažu kad se krene), a inj. progesterona od transfera.

----------


## nina977

> Mozda sam se krivo izrazila. Htjela sam reci da je od donatorkinih 8js nakon što se oplodilo ostala su 3 embrija


Ja sam se isto uvijek bojala da ne bude mali broj embija ali nema garancije. 
Držim fige da ove tvoje morule budu dobitne i da ti neće ni trebati smrzlići, osim za drugu bebu  :Smile: ..
Kad će pasti testić?

----------


## Gita 10

Leptirica82 ja sam trudna, PFC, 2. pokušaj. Prvi put nije uspjelo, bila sam hiper dobila sam puuno js. Mislim da se radilo o pznkciji kod nas u RH da nebi ni došlo do transfera 1.put.

----------


## vedre

Nama na žalost ni ovaj put nije uspjelo. Imamo jednog smrzlića i idemo po njega poslje ljeta.

----------


## Lovelife

Zao mi je Vedre.. to vam je 2.pokusaj bio?

----------


## vedre

Lovelife ovo je bio prvi sa donacijom js. A inace imam preko 15 postupaka.

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Vedre, nema predaje

----------


## Tina1979

> Lovelife ovo je bio prvi sa donacijom js. A inace imam preko 15 postupaka.


Žao mi je. Ali pozitivno je da imate smrzlića koji vas čeka   :Very Happy:  ................ samo hrabro

----------


## nina977

Draga Vedre, žao mi je  :Sad: ..

----------


## Sanrio

Vedre, baš mi je žao.

----------


## vedre

Hvala cure. Mene čekaju nadam se neki bolji dani.

----------


## Ženica75

Vedre smrc...nedamo se...ima li koja curka da nam se javi koja je izabrala neku drugu polikliniku u Pragu (osim pfc-a i pronatala)dojmovi...savjeti...
rominka?

----------


## Rominka

Bok curke  :Smile: 
odlucili smo se za IVF i dr. Kulta...eventualno u steku cuvam Reprofit Brno. Kolebam se iako dogovaramo sa IVF-om. Obje klinike imaju fresh pogled i ne idu cpy-paste protokolom, pitaju za prijasnja iskustva ali se time ne vode. E sad, moze li to biti taj faktor....vidjet cemo. Planirali smo u srpnju ili eventualno u kolovozu, no neke privatne stvari su nas zakocile tako da je to sad na cekanju.
ono sto vam mogu reci jest da razgovarate i sa ostalim klinikama. Sastavite pitanja i trazite odgovore i putem cete vidjeti s kime ste "kliknuli". Imate pravo na pitanja i odgovore.

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Rominka, vi ste već prosli vise klinika koliko se sjećam starih postova..
Kakva su vaša iskustva,da li ste imali uspjeha u prijašnjim pokušajima? Ili još vaš put za prvom trudnoćom  još uvijek traje?
Puno hvala

----------


## mrgud1978

Romina,
prije par tjedana sam pitao da li je netko isao u IVF. MI smo njih odabrali, sve je proslo ok nakon prvog razgovora, i onda smo poslali neke nalaze da provjere, nako dva dana nisu nista odgovorili, pa smo se javili Dini, rekla je da dr. mora pogledati, proslo je dva tjedna odustali smo. Ne ocekujem da me drze na dlanu, ali su to veliki novci, mogla mi je reci da su nalazi ok i mi povjerovali. Kako to da ste njih odabrali? Sada smo odlucili PFC, ali isto ima smijesnih situsacija u razgovoru.

----------


## Lovelife

Mrgud, možeš li pojasniti kojih smiješnih situacija?

----------


## leptirica82

Podrav, evo mrgud1978 naše iskustvo s PFC-om. Između Pronatala i PFC-a se dvoumili/dvoumimo se i ja sam nekako uvijek navijala za PFC zbog doktorice i embriologa. Međutim, komunikacija s njima je užasno spora. Zadnje sam poslala nalaze 10.4. i koordinatorica K. mi je rekla da se čujemo kroz tjedan dana dok dr. ne pregleda nalaze. Mđutim, od njih ni traga ni glasa. Prijavila se i na njihovu stranicu, napisali da ću kroz 3 dana dobiti šifru ali ni traga od toga (prošlo već sigurno 3 tjedna).
Što se tiče Pronatala, dopisujem se s Jelenom i žena je užasno strpljiva, svako moje pitanje mi napiše zasebno i ispod odgovori. Komunikacija brza tako da mislim da idemo ipak k njima.

A sada za ostale....plan je bio ići u 6 mj, međutim, meni SADA otkrili polip i hidrosalpinks. Preporučuju mi maknuti jajovod i naravno riješiti polip. Ima itko da je to rješavao nedavno da prenese iskustva? Koliko čitam, laparoskopija nije nešto prestrašno, ali ipak je to operacija pa molim iskustva.... negdje sam pročitala i da je voda toksična pa eto...molim iskustva.

----------


## mrgud1978

Pozdrav leptirica82,
evo mi od kada smo presli komunkaciju sa PFC, kako posaljem tako dobijem. Korinatorica D., odgovara isti dan ili sljedeci.
Ispunili smo upitnik, danas obavili razgovor sa d. I.. Kod nas kada smo rekli da li trebaju nalaze, oni su rekli da nije potrebno, da smo ispunili. Ovo za sifru nisam vidio na stranici, sada gledam. Ne znam, kako je netko napisao svi smo mi samo neki broj. U IVF smo odustali jer se nisu javili, da smo nazvali mogli su reci nalazi ok, ali sve vise mi postaje smijesno, izgubis povjerenje u njih.





> Podrav, evo mrgud1978 naše iskustvo s PFC-om. Između Pronatala i PFC-a se dvoumili/dvoumimo se i ja sam nekako uvijek navijala za PFC zbog doktorice i embriologa. Međutim, komunikacija s njima je užasno spora. Zadnje sam poslala nalaze 10.4. i koordinatorica K. mi je rekla da se čujemo kroz tjedan dana dok dr. ne pregleda nalaze. Mđutim, od njih ni traga ni glasa. Prijavila se i na njihovu stranicu, napisali da ću kroz 3 dana dobiti šifru ali ni traga od toga (prošlo već sigurno 3 tjedna).
> Što se tiče Pronatala, dopisujem se s Jelenom i žena je užasno strpljiva, svako moje pitanje mi napiše zasebno i ispod odgovori. Komunikacija brza tako da mislim da idemo ipak k njima.

----------


## mrgud1978

> Mrgud, možeš li pojasniti kojih smiješnih situacija?


Kažemo da želimo razgovarati sa doktorom, dobijemo odgovor, javiti cemo Vam kada doktor bude  u mogucnosti, sljedeci dan doktor zove. Naravno nismo u mogucnosti pricati na poslu, vec nam je potrebno znati dan, pa da se drugacije organiziramo na poslu, dogovorili se sa doktorom za drugi dan, dan prije zovu na telefon da se sutra pojavimo u Cesku kod njih u bolnici kod doktora na razgovor, zbunjeni, zovem svoju k. kaze doslo je do pogreske.
Uglavnom da nema ovog foruma ili slicno, mislim da bi bio laksi odabir, ovako procitas o ovim nešto, pa odustanes, pa procitas nesto o drugom, nejdes, krenes kod trecih opet nešto nađeš. Kod IVF vo sto je Romina odabrala, mi smo prvo njih odabrali jer su nudili "garanciju". I doktor je davao pozitivan dojam. Ali..

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Mrgud na odgovoru..
Ma ja ne znam sto bi bez ovog foruma, ali istina je sto veći izbor to teza odluka..

Leptirica, ja sam isto nekako vise za Pronatal..
Jeste li vi već bili kod njih na konzultacijama? 
Danas sam bila kod svoje gin., zamolila ju sve one testove sto PFC traži, čudi se da je toga jako puno, pogotovo ovo za trombofiliju, kaže da ne zna kako će pravdati to prema HZZO-u.da ti svi Testovi dođu min.10000 kn.. no sve mi je dala, divna je.

----------


## leptirica82

I meni gin dao sve bez problema. Hvala mu!  :Smile: 


Nismo bili na konzultacijama, rekli mi javiti čim dr. bude imao termin. Mi bi išli kod  dr. Mardešića najbolje.
S obzirom na laparoskopiju koju moram obaviti, ne znam točan mjesec kada idemo. 

Nije se nitko javio, netko micao jajovod i polip?

----------


## Lovelife

I ja sam dobila preporuku za dr.Tonko Mardesic!

----------


## Lovelife

Leptirica, ti isto ideš na donaciju js?
Koliko dugo vrijede ti nalazi za trombofiliju, HIV, sifilis?

----------


## Lovelife

Leptirica, u vezi psihologa, jesi ti to obavila i gdje? 
I jesi li tražila od Hzzoa refundiranje troškova? 
Moja gin.nije znala gdje se to obavlja..rekla je neka pitam u Petrovoj..
Hvala!

----------


## leptirica82

> Leptirica, u vezi psihologa, jesi ti to obavila i gdje? 
> I jesi li tražila od Hzzoa refundiranje troškova? 
> Moja gin.nije znala gdje se to obavlja..rekla je neka pitam u Petrovoj..
> Hvala!



Mene nitko nije slao psihologu. Ni PFC ni Pronatal nisu napisali to u popis pretraga niti spomenuli. Idemo na donaciju sperme. 
Nisam tražila. Refundiraju samo 1000 eura (ok, nije ni to malo, ali...), a čeka se jako dugo kažu odobrenje od hzzo-a. S obzirom da sam povadila sve nalaze, htjeli smo čim prije. Sada me jajovod zeznuo, ali ne zadugo.  :Smile:  
E sada, Pronatal mi rekao da njihovi nalaze vrijede 3 mjeseca, a u PFC-u 6 mjeseci. Nadam se da će mi priznati sve te nalaze kad krenemo, bez obzira ako prijeđem rok od 3 mj. To ću ih onda još pitati kasnije.

I evo, ni danas nema maila iz PFC-a ( to je stvarno malo neozbiljno za sve te novce što dajemo), ali mi je zato Pronatal odgovorio. Jučer mail poslala sa saznanjem da moram riješiti to i koordinatorica napisala da je bolje to riješiti pa mirni u postupak i da se javim kad riješim pa ćemo se dalje dogovarati. Oni su mi za komunikaciju stvarno odlični. A za dr. M sam i ja čula pohvale.  :Smile:

----------


## Ženica75

Cure jel zna tko kada tj. Na koji dan ciklusa ste imali FET?

----------


## lopuzica

> Cure jel zna tko kada tj. Na koji dan ciklusa ste imali FET?


FET se radi od 18. do 24. dana ciklusa. 
Meni lično je je endometrijum bio loš, pa smo čekali da se podeblja, tako da sam FET imala 21.dc. Curama kojima je endometrijum 12.dc preko 8, rade endometrijum 18-19 dan.
Debljina endometrijuma diktira dan FET-a.

----------


## Lovelife

> FET se radi od 18. do 24. dana ciklusa. 
> Meni lično je je endometrijum bio loš, pa smo čekali da se podeblja, tako da sam FET imala 21.dc. Curama kojima je endometrijum 12.dc preko 8, rade endometrijum 18-19 dan.
> Debljina endometrijuma diktira dan FET-a.


Lopuzica, hvala ti za odg., ovo mi je bas potrebna informacija..
Nama, koje idemo na donaciju js, tko prati debljinu endometrijuma? Specijalist (u Petrovoj sam ja), ili ovaj “običan ginekolog”..
Ja nekako planiram pokušaj u 8.mj., pitanje kako će to biti sa godišnjima ovdje...

----------


## lopuzica

> Lopuzica, hvala ti za odg., ovo mi je bas potrebna informacija..
> Nama, koje idemo na donaciju js, tko prati debljinu endometrijuma? Specijalist (u Petrovoj sam ja), ili ovaj “običan ginekolog”..
> Ja nekako planiram pokušaj u 8.mj., pitanje kako će to biti sa godišnjima ovdje...


Ja ne idem na donaciju jajnih ćelija, i ja sam kući, tj kod svog ginekologa mjerila endometrijum, ali mislim da ne bi trebalo biti razlike ni sa tobom. 
I ja razmisljam da idem u junu ili julu, pa ću poslati mail koordinatorki da vidim kada su im godkšnji odmori.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure koje su tražile onih 1000€ od Hzzoa, koliko ste čekale rješenje?
I do koje godine na kraju sufinanciraju za češku?

----------


## Nika39

> Cure koje su tražile onih 1000€ od Hzzoa, koliko ste čekale rješenje?
> I do koje godine na kraju sufinanciraju za češku?


Pozdrav!
Redovito pratim vaše objave i puno su nam do sada pomogle. Ukratko, naš mpo put u RH je gotov i trenutno smo na listi čekanja za donaciju js u Pronatalu. Mi smo odustali od tih 1000€ jer nam je mpo dr rekao da se dugo čeka i teško da bismo ih dobili. HZZO ti priznaje za Češku do navršene ženine 39.godine

----------


## Ženica75

lovelife možeš na uzv gdje hoćeš ja idem privatno jer odmah dođem na red…
ja idem na FET ubrzo.. zato sam vas pitala kada se obično radi jer naravno kako biva u PFC-u mi pričamo sa robotima kompjutorima preko koordinatorica pa ti nitko niš ne objasni kako spada već samo pošalju protokol i to je to. Danas sam baš uzrujana cijelom tom situacijom koja mi se dogodila… nakon 1360 km u Pragu imala ovulaciju preko estrofema, ne bi ništa rekla da sam poslala nalaze prije toga gdje se vidjelo da sam prethodno imala ovulaciju a da na to nije nitko gledao…na to me upozorila moja endokrinologica i rekla zašto ja idem na donirano js zašto ne probam prirodno?!WTF sad…šta sad je još ispast da sam se 5 godina za niš bockala…uglavnom rekla mi je dr. tamo da 1% žena s 44 g. mogu imat zdrave js i rodit zdravo dijete….no dobro ja znam 3 cure osobno koje su rodile sa 43 i 44. g prvo i zdravo prirodno…
1. Dobila sam novi protoklol sa decapetyl injekcijom na 2. d.c onda na (blokira ovulaciju traje mjesec dana) 
12. dc uzv da se vidi da nema folikula i da su jajnici mirni  . ako je sve ok počinje se sa estrofemom 2x2 mg + prendison 5 mg+ andol 100+ folna ja uzima aktivni oblik folne…
nakon 10 dana estrofema –znači 22. dc. opet UZV (endometrij mora biti između 8-12 mm) od tog dana (5 dana prije enbriotransefera uzima se utrogestan 3x200 mg …) od transfera 0,4 clexane..
ako sam ja dobro skužila to je 27. dc. po toj računici. Pitam to koordinatoricu a ona veli kako da ona zna kad ću ja dobiti mengu??! wtf? a ja je samo pitam na koji dan ciklusa bi bio embriotransfer??! čisto da si hotel i avion rezerviram…eto u tim dugim protokolima FET se radi između 16-24 dana od početka uzimanja estrofema…eto onda kad to lijep računate to ispada 12 dc. +16=28 +36 dc (sjetite se da decapetyl drži 30 dana)…i šta sad ja imam previše pitanja…o DA imam ih.. ja sam negativna i pod stresom se neće primiti ništa veli meni koordinatorica…o DA jesam… ali nikad nisam došla negativna i pod stresom tamo već puna nade i pozitive… jedini stres su mi doktori u životu napravili i njihovi bešćutni protokoli… a najbolji mi je odgovor cit: ako imaš sumnju u doktore i rad klinike možemo ti embrije prebaciti u Pronatal hahaha…no comment… 
Jučer bila kod hematologice koja je rekla zašto ja ima toliko pitanja za nju zar nije obveza onih u Pragu da Vam odgovore na sva Vaša pitanja tim više jer ih jako puno plaćam…e tom me rečenicom satrla… onak nožem presjekla jer: F… ŽENA JE U PRAVU-EUREKA!! btw pregledala je nalaze trobofilije i ostalo što sam imala (PAI1-homozigot 5 G, FII, FV, MTHFR-homzigot divljeg tipa, protein C i S, PV, INR) rekla da je to sve napola da su bitni nalazi (koje nemam) anticardiolipinska protutijela (dokazana direktna uzročno-posljedična sveza steriliteta…IgG, IgM, LAC, FVIII… uglavnom njoj nije baš jasno zašto bi se andol 100 i clexane zajedno koristili oni to ni kardiovaskularnim bolesnicima ne daju zajedno…al eto meni su u Pargu rekli da se to zajedno može…zg hematologici je logičan clexane zbog kotracepcije i hormona koji mogu uzrokovati plućnu emboliju a ne baš za prokrvljenosti maternice (valjda osim kod dokazanih trombofilija)…čekam sad nalaze pa ću vidjet i razmislit…
Nisam se suzdržala da ne napišem mail PFCu gdje izražavam svoje duboko nezadovoljstvo i govorim o pravu pacijenata na obaviještenost i zakonu o zaštiti prava pacijenata i eu legislativi koja vrijed i za sve EU građane…pravu pacijenata da ti cijeli protokol i svim poratnim stvarima objasni doktor a ne koordinator jer i sam zakon kaže:  Liječnik je dužan odgovoriti na sva pitanja koja postavi pacijent, čak i naknadno. Liječnik ne bi smio dopustiti da obavještenje o dijagnozi i prognozi bolesti daje netko od njegovih pomoćnika (primjerice, bolničar, laborant, medicinska sestra, liječnik stažist i sl.) itd itd… a sve šutimo ili šutimo jer ne znamo što pitati…
i ne nisam negativana…

----------


## Lovelife

Ženica, ja te potpuno razumijem.. previše je to sve stresa.. ovi nalazi, oni nalazi, ove tablete, oni hormoni, da nam nebi objasnili kako treba..
Meni dali termin u Petrovoj za moju doktoricu 24.06.da mi ispuni onaj dokument, zahtjev koji šaljem u HZZO.. 
mislim, tko je tu lud? Do tad će mi svi nalazi biti nevaljali! 
Šta sam se prošle godine trebala naručiti????
Mislim da ce kod prevagnuti Pronatal..

----------


## Tina1979

> lovelife možeš na uzv gdje hoćeš ja idem privatno jer odmah dođem na red…
> ja idem na FET ubrzo.. zato sam vas pitala kada se obično radi jer naravno kako biva u PFC-u mi pričamo sa robotima kompjutorima preko koordinatorica pa ti nitko niš ne objasni kako spada već samo pošalju protokol i to je to. Danas sam baš uzrujana cijelom tom situacijom koja mi se dogodila… nakon 1360 km u Pragu imala ovulaciju preko estrofema, ne bi ništa rekla da sam poslala nalaze prije toga gdje se vidjelo da sam prethodno imala ovulaciju a da na to nije nitko gledao…na to me upozorila moja endokrinologica i rekla zašto ja idem na donirano js zašto ne probam prirodno?!WTF sad…šta sad je još ispast da sam se 5 godina za niš bockala…uglavnom rekla mi je dr. tamo da 1% žena s 44 g. mogu imat zdrave js i rodit zdravo dijete….no dobro ja znam 3 cure osobno koje su rodile sa 43 i 44. g prvo i zdravo prirodno…
> 1. Dobila sam novi protoklol sa decapetyl injekcijom na 2. d.c onda na (blokira ovulaciju traje mjesec dana) 
> 12. dc uzv da se vidi da nema folikula i da su jajnici mirni  . ako je sve ok počinje se sa estrofemom 2x2 mg + prendison 5 mg+ andol 100+ folna ja uzima aktivni oblik folne…
> nakon 10 dana estrofema –znači 22. dc. opet UZV (endometrij mora biti između 8-12 mm) od tog dana (5 dana prije enbriotransefera uzima se utrogestan 3x200 mg …) od transfera 0,4 clexane..
> ako sam ja dobro skužila to je 27. dc. po toj računici. Pitam to koordinatoricu a ona veli kako da ona zna kad ću ja dobiti mengu??! wtf? a ja je samo pitam na koji dan ciklusa bi bio embriotransfer??! čisto da si hotel i avion rezerviram…eto u tim dugim protokolima FET se radi između 16-24 dana od početka uzimanja estrofema…eto onda kad to lijep računate to ispada 12 dc. +16=28 +36 dc (sjetite se da decapetyl drži 30 dana)…i šta sad ja imam previše pitanja…o DA imam ih.. ja sam negativna i pod stresom se neće primiti ništa veli meni koordinatorica…o DA jesam… ali nikad nisam došla negativna i pod stresom tamo već puna nade i pozitive… jedini stres su mi doktori u životu napravili i njihovi bešćutni protokoli… a najbolji mi je odgovor cit: ako imaš sumnju u doktore i rad klinike možemo ti embrije prebaciti u Pronatal hahaha…no comment… 
> Jučer bila kod hematologice koja je rekla zašto ja ima toliko pitanja za nju zar nije obveza onih u Pragu da Vam odgovore na sva Vaša pitanja tim više jer ih jako puno plaćam…e tom me rečenicom satrla… onak nožem presjekla jer: F… ŽENA JE U PRAVU-EUREKA!! btw pregledala je nalaze trobofilije i ostalo što sam imala (PAI1-homozigot 5 G, FII, FV, MTHFR-homzigot divljeg tipa, protein C i S, PV, INR) rekla da je to sve napola da su bitni nalazi (koje nemam) anticardiolipinska protutijela (dokazana direktna uzročno-posljedična sveza steriliteta…IgG, IgM, LAC, FVIII… uglavnom njoj nije baš jasno zašto bi se andol 100 i clexane zajedno koristili oni to ni kardiovaskularnim bolesnicima ne daju zajedno…al eto meni su u Pargu rekli da se to zajedno može…zg hematologici je logičan clexane zbog kotracepcije i hormona koji mogu uzrokovati plućnu emboliju a ne baš za prokrvljenosti maternice (valjda osim kod dokazanih trombofilija)…čekam sad nalaze pa ću vidjet i razmislit…
> Nisam se suzdržala da ne napišem mail PFCu gdje izražavam svoje duboko nezadovoljstvo i govorim o pravu pacijenata na obaviještenost i zakonu o zaštiti prava pacijenata i eu legislativi koja vrijed i za sve EU građane…pravu pacijenata da ti cijeli protokol i svim poratnim stvarima objasni doktor a ne koordinator jer i sam zakon kaže:  Liječnik je dužan odgovoriti na sva pitanja koja postavi pacijent, čak i naknadno. Liječnik ne bi smio dopustiti da obavještenje o dijagnozi i prognozi bolesti daje netko od njegovih pomoćnika (primjerice, bolničar, laborant, medicinska sestra, liječnik stažist i sl.) itd itd… a sve šutimo ili šutimo jer ne znamo što pitati…
> i ne nisam negativana…


Izgleda da nas ima više u ovoj "nazovimo negativnoj frustriranoj fazi". Ja suprugu trenutno minimalno govorim jer on samo ponavlja, nemoj biti negativna. Ali stvarno nisam negativna, ali sve me to više ljuti. Uz tolike novce koje im dajemo informacije stvarno moramo moljakati. Tu na forumu se obično informiram, a onda pucam pitanja njima na mail. Danas me kordinatorica još malo deprimirala potvrdom da je došlo do promjene cjenika u PFC u. Nama je postupak, donavija sperme, u odnosu na prošlu jesen poskupio 1000 eura. Sad mi je prezentirala neke pakete prema kojima računaju cijenu i da vic bude veći na moje pitanje da li u slučaju istog scenarija od prošli puta kada nije bilo ništa za smrzavanje umanjuju cijenu za 800 eura koliko ono dođe odgovor je ne. Naime u tom paketu koji bi bio za nas je uključeno smrzavanje embrija i ako ga ne bude ispada da ga oni naplaćuju. Nešto mi je pričala da je komplicirano objasniti zašto je cjenik takav, ali da će mi izaći u susret i smanjiti za 400 eura. Ne znam jel bi se smijala ili plakala. Dakle, nama je za postupak donacije sperme ponudila paket od 4200 eura. Prošli puta smo istu stvar plus  stanjivanje opne embrija i embrio ljepilo platili 3100 eura. Sad je 1000 eura više i to bez ove dvije dodatne metode. S tim je još 400 eura više. 
Molim vas koji ste u Pronatalu kako tamo stoje stvari s cjenikom. Meni je jasno da suvremena medicina košta, ali mi nije jasno da ti upakiraju i naplate ono što uopće nije rađeno to mi nije jasno. Jel to uopće zakonito? Prošli puta je izrjekom ona teta kojoj se plaća rekla ono što neće biti rađeno ne plačate. I to mi je ok.

----------


## Nika39

Koliko dugo ste čekale da nađu donatoricu nakon što su vam javili da ste na listi čekanja?

----------


## leptirica82

Ja još uvijek čekam taj mail od koordinatorice iz PFC-a. I nekako me time sve više i više frusriraju, a još se nije situacija ni zahuktala. Mislim, kako će biti kada mi isti dan budu morali odgovoriti jer će mi biti važan nalaz uzv??!! Ma...  Naravno, dr. se ne može dobiti na telefon.

----------


## lopuzica

Drage cure, 
Žao mi je što prolazite kroz stresove u komunikaciji, pored svega ostalog što prolazite. Smatram da svaka od nas ima pravo da pita sve što nas zanima, jer su doktori inače škrti sa informacijama i dešavaju se propusti.
Ko su vama koordinatorke? Ja lično nisam imala većih problema, osim kada sam išla na transfer i suprug i ja smo se dogovorili da ćemo vratiti dva embriona, a kad smo došli na embrio transfer oni su rekli da su odmrzli jedan, a da nas pritom  niko nije pitao koliko želimo da vratimo i time je stvar bila završena. 
Meni je koordinatorka Ksenija i jako sam zadovoljna s njom, jer mi uvijek odgovori u toku dana kada sam poslala mail, eventualno sutradan. Vidim da mnoge cure imaju problem sa Danicom, zapravo ovo što sam pomenula, se i desilo sa Danicom, jer je tada mijenjala Kseniju dok je bila na odmoru.

----------


## vedre

Cu

----------


## vedre

Cure, da li ste razmisljale o odlasku u Makedoniju. Neku večer je bio prilog o njima kod nas na rtl. Naš hzzo sa njima ima ugovor i financiraju nam cijeli postupak, do 42god. Oni parovi koji su ispucali sve postupke tu kod nas preko hzzoa, onda nemaju pravo. Mi imamo u Pragu još jednog smrzlića ali smo Makedoniju sada uzeli kao plan B. Jučer sam kontaktirala hzzo i rekli su mi šta sve trebam napraviti. A kontaktirala sam i kliniku u Makedoniji i odmah su se javili.

----------


## Ženica75

Cure ima nas puno i rade selekciju upravo je to razlog...da bi bili kvalitetni moraju smanjiti kvotu pacijenata znaci da ce nama -hrv./srbija/bih itd...povecat cifru...i tko im ostaje... ameri/britanci/talijani/njemci i ostala ekipa kojima je to dzabe u odnosu koliko to kosta kod njih...
Zasto se Roda malo ne angazira kad ce se kod nas zakoni promijeniti ljudi Mekedonija uz duzno postovanje je naprednija od nas...ko ce nas jos od susjeda stici...ja nemam jis pino vremena al vi mlade se morate izboriti...

----------


## Ženica75

> Cure, da li ste razmisljale o odlasku u Makedoniju. Neku večer je bio prilog o njima kod nas na rtl. Naš hzzo sa njima ima ugovor i financiraju nam cijeli postupak, do 42god. Oni parovi koji su ispucali sve postupke tu kod nas preko hzzoa, onda nemaju pravo. Mi imamo u Pragu još jednog smrzlića ali smo Makedoniju sada uzeli kao plan B. Jučer sam kontaktirala hzzo i rekli su mi šta sve trebam napraviti. A kontaktirala sam i kliniku u Makedoniji i odmah su se javili.


Vedre ne znam oni su "novi" nekak sam skepticna da su toliko napredni ili barem isti ko i cesci koji samo u jednom gradu imaju toliko puno ivf poliklinika...

----------


## Argente

> Zasto se Roda malo ne angazira kad ce se kod nas zakoni promijeniti ljudi Mekedonija uz duzno postovanje je naprednija od nas...ko ce nas jos od susjeda stici...ja nemam jis pino vremena al vi mlade se morate izboriti...


Zato jer je Roda skupina VOLONTERA, i skupina koja se angažirala na uvjetima i zakonima u MPO-u u zadnjih 10-ak godina je ostarila, ostvarila roditeljstvo, odustala...a novi se, uz dužno poštovanje doslovno dvjema curama, nisu pojavili.
Svatko od vas se u bilo kojem momentu može uključiti, nemojte čekati da netko drugi nešto učini za vas, jer tog drugog trenutno jednostavno - nema...i nikad ga nije ni bilo, uvijek su to bile cure odavdje, s foruma.

----------


## vedre

Ženica75, ja sam tek nedavno cula za tu kliniku u Makedoniji. Ali nasi parovi vec odavno idu kod njih. I zadovoljni su. Kako sam skuzila, oni zadnjih 5 god rade sa donacijom. To je klinika iz Turske. Ja jos imam fore 1god da iskoristim šta mi je ostalo preko hzzoa pa kada mi je vec besplatno otici cu u Makedoniju. Inace da trebam platiti to bi onda def bila Češka.

----------


## Lovelife

Vedre a ti si dobila od Hzzoa onih 1000€ za Prag? 
Ako da, koliko dugo si čekala rješenje?

----------


## vedre

Lovelife ja imam 41god i nisam dobila za Prag jer je za Češku do 39.god. To je po njihovim zakonima.
Naš hzzo placa postupke do navrsene 42god ali u Ceskoj je takav zakon.

----------


## vedre

Jucer kada sam zvala hzzo da mi objasni šta trebam vezano za Makedoniju pa sam pitala gospođu koliko se ceka rjesenje ali nije mi znala reći tocno. Ovisi koliko posla imaju.  Ali jedna mi je cura napisala da je cekala 45 dana.

----------


## leptirica82

Cure,
kako se zove ta klinika u Makedoniji?

----------


## vedre

Acibadem Sistina u Skopju
Bilo je cura sa foruma koje su bile gore. Imaš na Potpomognuta u Makedoniji.

----------


## leptirica82

Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Vedre ne znam oni su "novi" nekak sam skepticna da su toliko napredni ili barem isti ko i cesci koji samo u jednom gradu imaju toliko puno ivf poliklinika...


Nisu Makedonci "novi". Postoje dugi niz godina i klinika se zvala prije "Mala Bogorodica Sistina" dok ih Turci nisu kupili!
Sam osnivac Sistine je dr. Lazarevski, vrlo ugledni i iskusni mpo lijecnik od kojeg dr. Lazarovska jos uvijek trazi savjete i uci. 
Dr. Lazarevski je okupio na jednom mjestu vrlo iskusne biologe gdje labos vodi Aneta kao glavna a slijedi ju odmah Boban Janevski koji ujedno radi i na donorskom programu.
Dr. Lazarevski je usko bio povezan i sa prof. Vlaisavljevicem iz Slovenije.
Tako da su u korak s Pragom.

Pa i u Skopju ima vise privatnih ivf klinika a isto tako i drzavnih.
Sistina radi postupke i za svoje Mak.pacijente preko fonda.

Sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

sara79 puno hvala za info. Dok sam nedavno pregledavala stare postove naišla sam da se odmah na početku spominjala Mala Bogorodica. Nisam znala da su ih ovi sada kupili. Vidjela sam i ja da Skopje ima više klinika za ivf. Ali zaista se na ovom našem forumu slabo spominje općenito Makedonija. Podigla sam malo post na Potpomognuta u Makedoniji pa ako mi imaš šta pametno još za reći javi mi se tamo. Hvala ti.

----------


## Ženica75

Sara79  hvalevrijedna informacija..mislila sa na donatorski program da ima..ima i Zagreb ukupno 5 hahaha ( crni humor)...zasto nam se ne reklamiraju otisla bi tamo...jel znate za nekog tko je bio tamo da mu je uspjelo sa donacijom? Zagreb-Skopje km?jel bio itko autom...

----------


## sara79

Nemaju se potrebe reklamirati jer su puni ko brod. Njihovi pacijenti po 3 mj.cekaju postupak preko fonda. Privatni idu odmah cim imas nalaze. 

Ima cura da su uspjele. Procitaj temu i samohrana majka.

P.S. nije Sistina jedina klinika u Skopju sto radi donaciju  :Wink:

----------


## vedre

Ženica75 bilo je cura koje su uspjele i to cak iz prvog pokusaja. Pisale su cure na forumu. To su baš dvije cure bez partnera. I eto...uspilo im iz prve. Mislim da je zg-Skopje oko 1300km. Otprilike. Nisam skroz sigurna. I oni su organizirani da te doceka netko kada stignes tamo i odvedu te u smjestaj koji izabereš.

----------


## Lovelife

Uskoro ide jedna cura u Makedoniju, uskoro 40 g., HZZO joj je pokrio skroz troškove..
Oni rade sa js iz Ukrajine, a u Pragu sa češkim stanicama.

----------


## vedre

Lovelife razlika je jer u Češkoj idu sa svjezim js što je puno bolje, a u Makedoniji sa zamrznutima. Koliko je ta cura cekala odobrenje??

----------


## Lovelife

Vedre,to nisam znala, hvala ti na info.
Ona mi je samo rekla da se čeka 1-2 mjeseca, ovisno da li su papiri u redu.

----------


## Lovelife

Vedre gore si navela 45 dana da se čeka  rješenje Hzzoa, jel to 45 radnih dana?
Kako to sve stići, a da nalazi vrijede..jer za Pronatal vrijede 3 mj...

----------


## Lovelife

Vedre, a sto sve treba za taj zahtjev prema Hzzou?
Hvala

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, vi ste se definitivno odlučili za Pronatal? Ako ideš preko hzzo, moraš kod svog mpo doktora i on ti potpisuje zahtjev koji onda ide na odobrenje u hzzo. Mislim da je najbrži put preko Petrove bolnice jer su oni glavni. Ali i tamo se čeka na red, naročito ako nisi njihov pacijent.

----------


## vedre

Lovelife uz zahtjev im priložiš vašu zdravstvenu dokumentaciju. zahtjev sam skinula sa njihovih stranica.

A ovo za čekanje na odobrenje ti stvarno ne znam točno.

----------


## LF2

Ne znam da li je netko imao situaciju da su vam kariogrami normalni a embriji kromosomski abnormalni? Ne znam kud da krenem. Radili smo u dva IVFa, svojim troškom predimplantacijsko genetsko testiranje. Prvi puta dobili 4 blastociste, drugi puta 6. Sve super kvalitetne ali kromosomski abnormalne. Koristila se NGS metoda. Mene sad zanima što dalje? Donacija j.s ili donacija spermica? Da li se nekako može saznati ko vuče od nas dvoje te kromosomske greške?

----------


## vedre

LF2 ja ti ne mogu pomoći jer iskreno ne razumijem se u to. Ja sam si uvik mislila da ako je kariogram uredu da bi onda i embriji trebali biti uredu. Stvarno ti ne znam nista o tome. Nisam ni cula za tu ngs metodu. Gdje si to radila i sta se sve sa tom metodom otkriva?

----------


## LF2

Ispada da ne. NGS (next generation sequencing), gledaju se svi kromosomi 22+XY. Na blastocistama se radi biopsija, uzima se nekoliko stanica i testiraju na kromosomske greške tipa dal' fali kromosoma ili imaju viška. Najčešći razlog zapravo neuspjelih IVFova se smatraju kromosomske greške. Mi smo do sada bili na 5 IVFova i od toga su bile tri biokemijske, prije toga jedna biokemijska prirodno i jedna vanmaternicna prirodno. Zato smo odlučili na predimplantacijsko genetsko testiranje, PGD. Još dva IVFa sa tim van Hrvatske. Više nemamo ni snage ni riješenja.

----------


## LF2

Probali smo i preko HZZO-A tipa Belgija ili Prag ali smo zdravi oboje kromosomski tako da nam se ništa ne sufinancira jer u tim državama se sufinanciraju samo ako muž ili žena imaju neku translokaciju. 
Ali i bez obzira na to, mislim da bi sljedeće jedino dolazilo u obzir donacija. Ali čega? Jer očito nas dvoje u kombinaciji ne stvaramo zdrave embrije.
Jedino što me tješi je što sam 10 kvalitetnih blastocista mogla vratiti i nijedna ne bi dovela do trudnoće. Što se u prvih 5 IVFova dogodilo prije nego smo znali za taj problem.

----------


## vedre

Žao mi je. Nadam se da će ti netko od cura moći reći nešto više.

----------


## Lovelife

> Lovelife, vi ste se definitivno odlučili za Pronatal? Ako ideš preko hzzo, moraš kod svog mpo doktora i on ti potpisuje zahtjev koji onda ide na odobrenje u hzzo. Mislim da je najbrži put preko Petrove bolnice jer su oni glavni. Ali i tamo se čeka na red, naročito ako nisi njihov pacijent.


Nika, mene nekako vise vuče Pronatal, u kontaktu sam sa Andrijanom, zamolila ju za predračun, ali već mi 2 dana ne odgovara, a inače bi odgovorila u par sati...
Jedino me brine to sto tamo nalazi vrijede 3mj... dok ja ovdje to sve skupim, pa čekaj ovog, pa čekaj onog....a tempiramo za godišnji u 8.mj.

Nika, u kojoj ste vi fazi? 

Cure, kako vi to uspijevate sa poslom? Ja radim u maloj firmi, ne govorim ništa, jer odmah nastane panika tko će raditi Itd..

----------


## Lovelife

Vedre, a koji zahtjev se skida?
Da li bi bila ljubazna i stavila link? Puno hvala

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, i mi tempiramo za 8.mj zbog godišnjeg. Andrijana je prošli tjedan bila na godišnjem pa sam se s Marinom dopisivala i sve je bilo ok i brzo. Mi smo na listi čekanja, barem nam je tako rekla. Za zahtjev preko hzzo odi na njihove stranice i skini zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu. Ponesi ga kod svog mpo dr i on će ti dalje reći što treba. Ali pripremi se na čekanje.

----------


## vedre

http://www.hzzo.hr/wp-content/upload...o_04122017.pdf

Gospođa iz hzzoa me je napomenila da na drugom listu zadnja točka br 12 da se potpišemo i ja i muž. I na prvome listu skroz dolje ljevo u kutu treba pisati 2017god jer su stari papiri bili iz mislim 2014.god

----------


## Lovelife

Cure puno hvala, zlatne ste!

Nika, ja kad sam rekla da bi tempirali za 8.mj.rekla mi je Andrijana da nije problem..

Jeste li bili na konzultacijama? Jeste li platili sto unaprijed?

Ja nekako računam ako se i čeka 2 mj da bi stigla dobiti odgovor od Hzzoa do početka 8 mj.. valjda neće svi na godišnji.. joj ta naša birokracija ..
A tempiram izvaditi nalaze oko 10-15.5. Da vrijede onda do sredine 8.mj.

----------


## Nika39

Kada sam pitala za obavljanje novih nalaza i plaćanje,rekla je da za sada ništa ne treba i da će me obavijestiti na vrijeme. Ako netko zna kako to ide bila bih zahvalna na informacijama. Jesi ti naglasila kod kojeg bi dr htjela ići?
Na konzultacije ne planiramo ići, nego sve preko maila. Ti planiraš?

----------


## Lovelife

Cure jeste pročitale ovo:
https://dnevnik.hr/amp/vijesti/hrvat...---558825.html

Piše da se za Belgiju kompletno pokrivaju troškovi (???)
Te da si zabilježena 2 slučaja spinalne mišićne atrofije kod djece začete u Češkoj! 
Kao i da su stanice u Češkoj iz Ukrajine.

Ja kad sam pitala PFC i Pronatal rekli su da su stanice iz Češke.
Ja sam se isto pitala od kuda njima toliko stanica i da su dostupne u relativno kratkom roku (to je samo moje razmišljanje)

----------


## Lovelife

LF2 jesi ti spominjala da si bila u Belgiji? 
Kako tamo funkcionira, imaš imena nekih klinika?

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, iskreno, mene je ovo malo izbediralo.. pa šta oni ne testiraju na genetske bolesti? 
Iako, u članku ne piše da li su slučajevi povezani sa donacijom (iako je članak o donaciji)???
I zašto se velika većina odlučuje za češku? Pa možda zbog najlakše i brže komunikacije..
Uostalom, zašto nam netko tu ne savjetuje nešto.. sve sami moramo kopati..
Jel postoje kakvi Testovi kojim se može utvrditi rizik tih teških bolesti??
Sama naša dijagnoza je teška, sad još razmišljati o teškim bolestima..

----------


## LF2

Ne znam. Očito je to kod nas cijelo vrijeme problem, te kromosomske anomalije. Zato i sve te biokemijske i ne implantacije. Kako mi je objasnila geneticarka na Rebru, to su te neke "de novo" nastale anomalije. Najgore od svega što ne znamo zašto. Uvijek savršene blastociste. Od 8 j.s dobili 6 blastocista ovaj put. Svih 6, i zadnji puta 4 su imale trisomije i monosomije. Riješenje je ili i dalje probati, naravno uz PGD ili donacija. Al donacija čega? Nismo bili u Belgiji jer moramo sve sami platiti s obzirom da nijedan od nas nema kromosomskih problema, a skupo je. Isto tako je i u Pragu. Problem je što HZZO ne pokriva PGD ako smo nas dvoje "kromosomski" zdravi. Mislim, HZZO bi pokrio ali u državama di se to radi osiguranje ni njima ne pokriva ako smo "kromosomski zdravi". Mi smo bili u Istanbulu u jednoj poznatoj bolnici i stvarno mogu reći da dobro rade. Meni je isto sve to novo. Da li to samo nas dvoje nismo spojivi, ne znam. Ali sad kad vraćam film unatrag, to je i bio razlog svega što se dešavalo. Ovako mi je malo lakše jer bez tog testiranja bi sad imala 10 blastocista za vratiti a rijetko kad te anomalije dovode do 
duboke trudnoće. 
Da može uspjeti, može naravno, ali uz isprobavanja i taj PGD obavezno. Ali za to više nemamo novaca. Moramo jako dobro razmisliti i vidjeti donaciju j.s ili odmah skratiti sve i na donaciju embrija. Ovdje na forumima čitam da su cure išle na to ali je netko od partnera imao neku translokaciju. Vani po forumima čitam da ih šalju ako imaju razloga, tipa više od 5 neuspjelih transfera ili opetovane biokemijske. Ali košta.
Stvarno mi je žao ako sam nekog uplašila, ali tako je kod nas ispalo. Ne vjerujem da je svima tako ali čisto imati na umu i te stvari jer očito je češće nego mi mislimo. Meni bi bilo drago da imamo neki konkretan problem ali jbg, ovo je zadnje što bi pomislila. Imam skoro 38 godina i 5 godina smo u ovim vodama. 
Zašto smo odlučili sve to raditi i platiti? Zato što više nisam htjela transfere i transfere i neuspjehe i biokemijske. Meni najgore od svega padaju čekanja bete i neuspjeh nakon. Nisam to mogla više, a i nakon toliko puta već predosjećas da postoji neki problem. 
Malo sam se razvezala, oprostite.

----------


## LF2

Lovelife, nitko ne testira na genetke bolesti osim ako sam ne tražiš i platiš. Testiraju samo kod parova koji idu isključivo na to testiranje ako jedan od parova imaju translokaciju. 
Isto tako ne testiraju ni donacijske spermije niti j.s.
Barem koliko sam uspjela saznati u Belgiji i Pragu kada smo pokušavali preko HZZO-a.
Ako sam krivu info napisala, ispravite me.
Bilo bi lakše kad bi znala koji od nas dvoje to vuče. Onda bi znali na koju donaciju.

----------


## vedre

LF2 ima cura na forumu koje se razumiju u to više.. .kariogrami, genetika. Da li ti je netko ovdje sa foruma mogao reci nesto više?

----------


## vedre

Lovelife i ja sam jucer procitala taj  link kojeg si stavila. Izasao je na dosta portala. I sad sam i ja zbunjena. Za Makedoniju se zna da rade sa smrtnutim js i da su donatorke Ukrajinke. Za Česku se  piše da rade sa svjezim js od čehinja. Pa me je sada taj clanak zbunio. I meni isto ostaje pitanje...zasto svi idu u cesku i placaju jako puno a ako u Belgiji i Makedoniji hzzo pokriva cijeli trosak postupka. Zašto? I kako sam jucer napisala tamo na temi potpomognuta u Makedoniji.....zasto svaka osoba sa kojom stanem i popricam kako se ja i muz borimo vec godinama, zasto mi svi odmah iz topa spominju Česku i Prag. Zasto? Nitko mi nije nikada spomenio npr. Belgiju ni Makedoniju.

----------


## vedre

I kako sam tek zadnjih dana krenila u istrazivanje za Makedoniju, ovdje na forumu sam nasla tri teme i dosta toga sam saznala. Ali o Belgiji nisam nista uspila naci. Samo ju spominju ali nista opsirnije nema. 
LF2 da li ti znas nesto vise o postupcima u Belgiji?

----------


## LF2

Nisam znala da HZZO pokriva Makedoniju? Meni su rekli samo zemlje EU. U Belgiju idu kolko sam ja čitala zadnji puta cure koje idu na taj PGD jer Belgija pokriva kompletno troškove dok Prag nešto manje a PGD sam plaćaš.
Što u Makedoniji imaju već zamrznute j.s? Mogla bi mi tamo.

----------


## Lovelife

Ako u Belgiji HZZO sve pokriva, čak i taj  PGD..u čemu je kvaka, zašto svi srljamo u Prag i još masno doplaćujemo.
Meni su javili iz Praga da rade sa češkim stanicama. Da li se može potpuno vjerovati? 
Zašto namnitko od naših MPO-ovaca ne kaže za i protiv..
I ti genetski Testovi, ja bi radije platila, iskreno nije mi svejedno, mišićna atrofija je teška bolest. 

Koje su to klinike u Belgiji?

----------


## Munkica

Ja sam u Belgiji i isla sam u Uz Brussel po preporuci svoje doktorice. Oni rade i pgd. Ivf rade i u uz leuven. Tamo sam rodila pa nemam iskustvo s ivf. Ne znam radi li bolnica st. Luc ivf, ali znam da se jos radi u ghentu, iako sve osim Brisela i Leuvena je svima koji putuju dosta nezgodno.

----------


## Munkica

Link na Uz Brussel http://www.brusselsivf.be/

Uz Leuven
https://www.uzleuven.be/nl/ivf-behandeling

A mozda da otvorite novu temu  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

U Belgiji pokriva PGD samo ako partner ili ti imate neku translokaciju. Ali da, uvijek možeš platiti. Kakvi su vam kariogrami?
Ja sam se dopisivala sa UZ Brussel.
Evo odgovor:
"Reimbursement is only for the couples with a translocation. We are happy to accept you as patients, however the treatment will not be covered by the Belgian insurance."

----------


## LF2

Dobro bi došla nova tema za PGD ali nisam još naišla na nekog tko je na svoju ruku i da su im kariogrami uredni, pisao igdje. Osim na stranim forumima. Pisale su cure koje su spoznale da netko ima translokaciju pa su išle na PGD. Makar bi i njihov savjet dobro došao.

----------


## Lovelife

LF2, mislim da ste dobro napravili, sad barem znate gdje je problem..
Nisu ni te stimulacije bezazlene..pa transferi..i psihički i fizički

----------


## vedre

Munkica ti znaci ziviš u Belgiji. Mislila sam da si tu pa da si mozda isla preko hzzoa. Mozda da otvorimo novi post za Belgiju pa ce nam netko mozda reci nesto vise. Hvala ti na javljanju.

----------


## vedre

Cure ono što ja jos znam za Makedoniju vezano za donaciju js, je da oni uvezu po 8js i te stanice kada dođu kod njih cekaju odobrenje od ministarstva zdravstva. I oni ne puste svih 8js dalje jer uvijek nađu da nisu sve uredu i odpadnu 1-3js. To je pisala cura koja je nedavno bila kod njih i sada u 5mj bi trebala ici kod njih na donaciju. Moje pitanje je na koji nacin oni vide da li su sve js ok jer su ih dobili smrznute? To ne kuzim.

----------


## LF2

Najbolje bi bile friske j.s. Makar i ako odlučimo za j.s, opet ću tražiti PGD. Strah me. Mene zanima, piše da se donacijski spermici i j.s testiraju genetski. Što točno? Kariogram?

----------


## LF2

> LF2, mislim da ste dobro napravili, sad barem znate gdje je problem..
> Nisu ni te stimulacije bezazlene..pa transferi..i psihički i fizički


Hvala Lovelife, u situaciji sam gdje preispitujem sve i svašta. Čvrsto stojim na zemlji, ne znam odakle mi snage više ali rekla sam davno, fizički ću sve podnijeti ali te neizvjesnosti, čekanja, neuspjesi....to ne mogu. Ovako smo skratili puno vremena, suza, psihičkih trauma a i fizičkih. I onaj osjećaj da napokon znaš u čemu je problem i osjećaj olakšanja da ne moraš prolaziti negativne bete, spontane...jer trudnoća sa tim greškama nije ostvariva. A i sama pomisao sada bez toga testiranja mi jako teško pada. Pogotovo kasnije amniocinteze i opet neizvjesnosti i čekanja i strepnje. Dokle?

----------


## Lovelife

LF2, razumijem te, i mislim da ste dobro napravili.. neki parovi naprosto nisu kompatibilni...sada treba vidjeti dalje..
A oni rade PGD na stanici (muškoj ili ženskoj) ili kada se js oplodi? 

Munkica puno hvala na informacijama, to nam puno znaci.

Vedre, i mene zanima kako oni vide da li su te stanice kvalitetne? 

Kad je meni moja Mpo gin.rekla da mi j donacija nužna ako želim trudnoću, spomenula mi je Belgiju i Španjolsku, ali je rekla da su tamo cijene od 10 000€ pa nadalje, nije rekla da HZZO pokriva sve u Belgiji.
Također rekla je da se zbog cijene većina odlučuje za Prag..
 u PFC -u su cijene digli na 7500€ ... sto bas i nije “jeftino”

----------


## Lovelife

I koliko dodje taj PGD?
Meni je kariogram uredan, ali ionako ja trebam donaciju js.. a suprug nije radio kariogram

----------


## LF2

Na embriju rade. Kod nas je bilo 270 € po embriju, u Pragu sam dobila cijene 300 € po embriju. NGS metoda.

----------


## Lovelife

LF2, ako je Kariogram da li onda treba raditi PGD?

Čitala sam sada sto sve rade u toj klinici u Briselu, dvostruku analizu, i rade bas testove na spin.misicnu atrofiju..
Čini mi se puno toga..
A sto od toga rade u Pragu? Da li je itko precizirao na sto se sve testira genetski materijal?

----------


## LF2

Nama su kariogrami uredni. Prvi put smo radili PGD-FISH metodu gdje su testirali samo 8 kromosoma, blastomere, 3 dan od transfera. I nalaz svih 4  je pokazao abnormalnosti.
Drugi put smo odlučili ipak za blastocista jer se radi sa više genetskog materijala i radili smo tu sofisticiranije metodu NGS na 24 kromosoma.

A standard diagnosis covers all 24 chromosomes (22 chromosomes and 2 sex chromosomes– X and Y) and is performed for aneuploidies (chromosome number abnormalities), which in most cases result in the death of embryo. Others cause serious genetic defects, including Down, Turner, Edwards, Patau or Klinefelter syndromes. This method is also used in screening for mutations in single genes. The diagnostics has to be performed earlier in future parents in order to determine the risk in their case. A couple diagnosed with mutations threatening the foetus is referred for PGD testing adapted to this result.

Evo link neki što sam našla o tome. I meni je sve ovo novo.
https://www.invictaclinics.com/pre-i...on-sequencing/

----------


## Lovelife

Cure meni nije jasno, do sad se “forsirao” Prag, a sad odnjednom u svim medijima Makedonija? 
Zašto nam nitko ne govori o pravima na  liječenje, gdje i kako? Odluka jeste na nama, ali imamo pravo na informacije..
Meni je malo čudno da se u Pragu praktički “odmah” može doći.. od kuda njima toliko donorki da imaju odmah svježe js.?? A na stranici od belgijske klinike piše da fali i donora i donorki..
Ja nemam protiv nikoga ništa, ali željela bih na temelju vjerodostojnih informacija donijeti najbolju odluku.. pa ako i treba nadoplatiti, ali da znamo...
Jer ako oni imaju odmah, u tolikoj količini, da li je upitna kvaliteta?

----------


## vedre

Lovelife meni je moja dr oće prakse pa moj ginekolog i moj dugogodišnji mpo lječnik, svi su mi predložili Prag. Nitko mi nije spomenio ni jednu drugu državu i nitko mi nije spomenio da li hzzo pokriva ili ne. Sve što saznajem je na forumu po fejsu i dok googlam. Kada smo sada bili na donaciji js u Pfc na dan kada je bila punkcija donatorke taj isti dan je i moj muž došao dati uzorak i ja sam pitala dr za donatorku. Rekli su mi da je donatorka u drugoj zgradi jer da im je zakon da se ne smijemo sresti.

----------


## Lovelife

Mogu oni reci svašta, pitanje da li je istina.
Meni su isto rekli da su donorke Čehinja, a sad dr.Baldani piše da su Ukrajinke.
Samo hoću reci da imamo pravo na istinitu informaciju

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, ja sve razmišljam, već kad idemo u to sve, sto je psihicki, fizički i financijski zahtjevno, da zahtijevam taj PGD test (i platim, ako idem u Pronatal)..
Jel se to može? Znaci oni to naprave prije transfera?

----------


## Nika39

> Cure, ja sve razmišljam, već kad idemo u to sve, sto je psihicki, fizički i financijski zahtjevno, da zahtijevam taj PGD test (i platim, ako idem u Pronatal)..
> Jel se to može? Znaci oni to naprave prije transfera?


To i mene zanima. Jel netko napravio? Koliko se to još dodatno plaća?

----------


## LF2

Da. Radi se najbolje na blastocistama ali se nalaz čeka pa se mora na FET.
Makar, prvi put sam radila PGD FISH kojs se radi 3 dan nakon oplodnje i nalaz već gotov za dva dana tako da možemo na transfer jer se nismo htjeli vračati ponovno FET i jer smo bili uvjereni da ako su nam kariogrami uredni da će bit i ovo. Ali tu su testirali samo 8 kromosoma i nije toliko točna jer ne rade da puno genetskog materijala kao da blastocistama npr. To me tješilo kad smo išli drugi put jer sam mislila da možda rezultati nisu toliko točni. Tješila samu sebe.
Drugi put smo radili tu bolju metodu na sve kromosome. I koliko sam se informirala po netu, to je to. U svim istraživanjima sa NGS metodom kod normalno kromosomskih embrija rođeno dijete je isto uvijek kromosomski normalno. Barem koliko sam istraživala.

----------


## LF2

U Pragu sam dobila odgovor 300 eura po embriju, Brussel 400. To sam pitala još u siječnju. Turska 270 eura.
PGD - FISH (8 kromosoma) je išao tipa, 10 embrija u cijeni panela.

----------


## LF2

Belgija pokriva i troškove IVF + PGD kompletno skoro ukoliko imate razloga za to. Ako netko od vas ima translokaciju na kromosomu.

----------


## Lovelife

LF2, a gdje si ti radila? 
Znaci PGD- NGS metodom je najsigurniji?
Sto kod Donacije js? Bojim se da tad ne sufinanciraju?
A kako i doznati za tu Belgiju kad ove žene na Hzzou ništa ne znaju?

----------


## LF2

Acibadem, Istanbul smo bili.
U HZZO ne znaju jer eto....
Oni se drže toga da im je eto država dala  liječenje vani jer im to ne mogu omogućiti u Hrvatskoj a za sve se snađi sam. 
Ono kolko sam ja shvatila ti izaberes kliniku i HZZO tebe financira na način na koji se financiraju državljani te države u koju ideš. Tebe kad te npr.Belgija prihvati liječiti postaješ njihov "osiguranik" .
Evo odgovor od HZZO-a. Ne znam za Prag. U principu bi i tamo trebao HZZO sve pokrivati ali koliko vidim i čitam pokriju nešto.

Poštovana,
sve informacije vezano za troškove MPO postupaka u državama članicama EU, kao i u ostalim državama, možete dobiti isključivo od inozemnih zdravstvenih ustanova sukladno pozitivnim pravnim propisima njihove države.
S poštovanjem,

----------


## vedre

LF2 pa ti si isla u Istanbul u Acibadem. To nisam bila skuzila prije. To ti je ta ista klinika u Makedoniji o kojoj smo govorili.

----------


## vedre

https://m.24sata.hr/news/acibadem-pr...nostiku-544436

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Vedre..
Jeste se vi odlučili?
Ja sam dosta neodlučna, pogotovo jer ne znam kome vjerovati.. odgovorima koordinatora ili izjavama dr.Baldani

Da li ima negdje statistika uspješnosti po klinikama?
I svježe stanice su kvalitetnije za oplodnju od smrznutih, ima li negdje taj podatak koliko je uspješnih trudnoća sa svježim a koliko sa zamrznutim? 

Vedre koliko ste vi puta bili na ET u PFC-u? 

Ne dodje li na isto, kada se ide na ponovni ET- oni ga odmrzavaju, znaci da se opet radi sa smrznutim, dakle samo 1.moze biti svježe? 
Hm..

----------


## LF2

> LF2 pa ti si isla u Istanbul u Acibadem. To nisam bila skuzila prije. To ti je ta ista klinika u Makedoniji o kojoj smo govorili.


Da, tamo smo bili. Samo riječi pohvale što se tiče stručnosti. A o uvjetima, samoj bolnici da ne pričam, daleeeekooo ispred nas.
E sad, što je meni jedan doktor u kvartu reko....tamo gdje će vam uspjeti, tamo će vam biti najbolje  :Wink:

----------


## Lovelife

LF2, kako to da ste se odlučili za Istanbul? 
I znaci, sve ste do sada sami financirali? 
Kako to da vam netko i ranije nije preporučio taj PGD?

----------


## Lovelife

LF2, da li se taj PGD test može napraviti npr.3 oplođene stanice (ako ih se teoretski govoreći, oplodi npr 6 ili 8) 
Jer dosta to sve poskupljuje ako se svi testiraju.
Hvala

----------


## vedre

Lovelife mi se jos nismo 100% odlucili za Makedoniju. Jos ne znam. Nigdje nisam naišla na njihove statistike.
U Pragu sam imala samo jedan postupak i sad je ostao jedan smrzlić.

Ja kako sam razumila da nije isto kada samrzavaš samu js i kada zamrzavaš već oplođenu. Sama smrznuta js kazu da nije iste kvalitete kao kad smrzavas embrij. Kako i zasto zaista ne znam??

----------


## LF2

> LF2, da li se taj PGD test može napraviti npr.3 oplođene stanice (ako ih se teoretski govoreći, oplodi npr 6 ili 8) 
> Jer dosta to sve poskupljuje ako se svi testiraju.
> Hvala


Nitko nam nije ranije ponudio jer su nam kariogrami dobri. Isto ko što nikom to ne nude jer smatraju da možemo sto puta na transfere pa eto kad se primi. A najveći postotak neuspjelih trudnoća su te kromosomske greške. Ko npr, kad ti kod biokemijske trudnoće kažu " kromosomska anomalija". A ja imala 4 biokemijske i jednu vanmaterničnu. I nama kad tad može uspjeti naravno, da se potrefi. Ovako smo malo skratili put.
Prvi put smo radili treći dan oplođene stanice da možemo peti dan na transfer. To je taj PGD-FISH koji isto nije bio dobar. I testirali samo 8 kromosoma koji su ajmo reć najučestaliji kod problematike neplodnosti. Kad radiš treći dan rade biopsiju samo jedne stanice zametka jer treći dan ni nema puno stanica. Cijena je bila 1000 € do 10 zametka. Mi smo prvi put išli na to jer smo htjeli odmah obaviti transfer.
Naravno da je puno bolje na blastocistama jer uzimaju na biopsiju više stanica zametka i testiraju više genetskog materijala. Logično. To smo radili drugi puta. I testirali sve kromosome ne samo osam. Oni naprave biopsiju, uzmu nekoliko stanica iz blastocista i rade test dok blastociste smrznu. I ti čekaš dva tjedna da ti jave nalaze. Ako je dobar nalaz ideš na FET.
Nama je rješenje ili ponovno isto tako ili prirodno jer se kao smatra da ako nešto nije dobro organiziram sam odbaci. E sad, meni je toga dosta bilo iskreno.
Prirodno je teže jer sam isto imala biokemijske i vanmaterničnu, prirodno. A i nemam lijevi jajovod i ovulacije baš. Šanse skoro nikakve. Da sam mlađa ok....al ovako, 38 godina?
Jedino se postavlja pitanje donora? Da li j.s ili spermija s obzirom da ne znamo ko vuče od nas dvoje to. Netko nam ponudio ipak j.s jer veća je mogućnost da je problem u j.s s obzirom na moje anovulacije, neredovite menge.... godine ne spominju al budimo realni. Njegov spermiogram je uvijek dobar. Malo me muči to pitanje? Ili direktno na doniranje embrija da idemo? Ne znam.

----------


## LF2

> Lovelife mi se jos nismo 100% odlucili za Makedoniju. Jos ne znam. Nigdje nisam naišla na njihove statistike.
> U Pragu sam imala samo jedan postupak i sad je ostao jedan smrzlić.
> 
> Ja kako sam razumila da nije isto kada samrzavaš samu js i kada zamrzavaš već oplođenu. Sama smrznuta js kazu da nije iste kvalitete kao kad smrzavas embrij. Kako i zasto zaista ne znam??


Prvo ideš po smrzlića ili? Iskreno ti želim da nećeš morati razmišljati di poslije  :Smile:

----------


## Lovelife

LF2, sad mi je malo jasnije, hvala
Da, nije laka odluka.. uopće. 
Zar nitko od doktora nema savjet?

Vedre, koliko ste vi platili postupak u PFC-u? 
I sada kada bi išli na ET to se opet placa?

----------


## vedre

Nas je donacija js da dodatnim metodama izasla hebenih 6.000e

----------


## vedre

Et je mislim 700e....nisam sad sigurna

----------


## vedre

LF2 poslala sam ti poruku pa pogledaj. A evo ti i link šta sam pronašla 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60549-P...ht=patuljchica

----------


## LF2

> LF2 poslala sam ti poruku pa pogledaj. A evo ti i link šta sam pronašla 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60549-P...ht=patuljchica


E da, citala sam o curama koje su išle na PGD ali to je ono što sam rekla, netko od njih dvoje ima translokaciju na kromosomu i automatski im se preporuča PGD. Nama su kariogrami uredni.

----------


## vedre

Dobro pročitaj post od forumašice patuljchica. Kod njezinog muža je bila utvrđena balansirana translokacija kromosoma. Radili su Pgd u Pragu u PFC. Ona je imala 25 zdravih jajnih stanica, od toga 18 oplođenih embrija, 12 morfološki ispravnih 3 dnevnih embrija - i *samo jedan pogodan za transfer.* Jedan jedini.

----------


## LF2

> Dobro pročitaj post od forumašice patuljchica. Kod njezinog muža je bila utvrđena balansirana translokacija kromosoma. Radili su Pgd u Pragu u PFC. Ona je imala 25 zdravih jajnih stanica, od toga 18 oplođenih embrija, 12 morfološki ispravnih 3 dnevnih embrija - i *samo jedan pogodan za transfer.* Jedan jedini.


Znam da, čitala sam. Pa sad reci koje su šanse? Zamisli da je radila transfere svih ti blastocista? To je ono o čemu pričam. Al mi nemamo translokacije. Nama su te neke "de novo" situacije kao što su nam objasnili. Svašta može bit razlog. 
Ali čitala sam po stranim forumima gdje su pacijente slali na PGD bez obzira što su kariogrami uredni ( kao mi). Slali su im nakon puno neuspjeha, trudnoća spontanih. I isto tako. Nakon 10-20 zametka, možda jedan dobar bi dobile. 
Zato je mene sve ovo uplašilo. Možda se to dešava češće nego mi mislimo a nitko nam ne govori. Znam da su htjeli ovdje u Hrvatskoj krenuti sa PGD ali nisu dobili odobrenje.

----------


## vedre

A evo i nešto vezano za Belgiju. Ipak je netko sa ovog foruma bio u Belgiji i to preko hzzoa.Forumašica *julianna* je bila 2017god. Kopirati ću njezin post.

Pozdrav svima, upravo sam se vratila iz Brussela sa prvih konzultacija  oko PGD-a koji se planira za veljaču a FET 2 ciklusa kasnije.
Ja sam nosioc pericentrične inverzije na kromosomu 9 a kod supruga je  sve ok. Imala sam 3 spontana pobačaja, zadnji iz inseminacije u  kolovozu.

Cijena PGD-a u Brusselu je znatno znatno manja od Češke jer u Brusselu  cijeli iznos IVF+PGD plaća HZZO. Ono što se plaća u Brusselu su prve  konzultacije (300-500 eura) i smještaj, to je potpuno vaš trošak i to je  to. Cijenu avionske karte refundiraju, ne cijeli iznos ali veći dio,  čekam povrat novaca pa ne mogu reći o koliko vraćenih novaca se točno  radi, koliko vidim iz svog rješenja vraćaju cijenu najjeftinijeg  prijevoza do Brussela što bi bio avion 100 eura, ja sam platila karte po  130 eura. 

Ima podosta papira,izjava koje treba pripremiti, najbitnije je dobiti  pisano mišljenje genetičara da je potreban PGD, nakon toga specijalist  humane reprodukcije piše Zahtjev prema HZZO-u. 

Lijekovi se također dobiju preko HZZO (u bolnici koja vam piše Zahtjev). 
Što vas zanima pitajte

----------


## LF2

Bilo ih je nekoliko parova sa ovog foruma ali svi su oni imali problema sa kromosomima i HZZO tada u Belgiji pokriva sve.
Ako nemate problema i ako je kariogram uredan, neće. 
Ja sam već počela sumnjati u naše kariograme. Nalazi su uredni. Što ako je došlo do neke greške i nisu? Jel to moguće?

----------


## vedre

ja se sjećam da su jednom paru pogriješili u nalazu kariograma. Ne znam da li je ovdje na forumu bila priča o tome ili negdje na fejsu. Ali bila je neka greška sa strane njih iz bolnice. I kada su drugi put napravili bio je uredan. Ne mogu sa sigurnosti reći o čemu se radilo. Da li su zamijenili nalaze od drugog muškarca ili je nešto drugo bilo u pitanju. Možda će se netko sjetiti.

----------


## LF2

> ja se sjećam da su jednom paru pogriješili u nalazu kariograma. Ne znam da li je ovdje na forumu bila priča o tome ili negdje na fejsu. Ali bila je neka greška sa strane njih iz bolnice. I kada su drugi put napravili bio je uredan. Ne mogu sa sigurnosti reći o čemu se radilo. Da li su zamijenili nalaze od drugog muškarca ili je nešto drugo bilo u pitanju. Možda će se netko sjetiti.


Taman mi to fali. Ako je tako, tužiti ću bolnicu.

----------


## vedre

Iskreno evo da ne lupetam ovde gluposti jer nisu to baš male stvari,  ali sjecam se da je bio neki problem od njih iz bolnice ali ne mogu se sjetiti šta.

----------


## vedre

Dala si mi za mislit o svemu ovome za Pgd

----------


## Lovelife

LF2, a da možda ponovite kariogram?
Ukoliko sada utvrde da nije u redu, imali bi šanse za sufinanciranje od strane Hzzoa..?

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, da li klinike nama koji trebamo donaciju bilo spermija bilo js garantiraju da su ti donori/donorke prosli genetska testiranja?

----------


## LF2

> Cure, da li klinike nama koji trebamo donaciju bilo spermija bilo js garantiraju da su ti donori/donorke prosli genetska testiranja?


A po njihovim stranicama piše da su genetski testirani ali što to znači?
Jel ima ovdje koji genetičar/ka da idemo na podužu kavu?  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Cure, ja cu vam jos jednom ponoviti da ako ikako mozete, ne uzimajte smrznute js. Pa radi neuspjesnosti te metode je kod nas pao zakon o MPO 2012.! Skrivali su i krivotvorili podaci, ne znam da li je dan danas izasao podatak o tome koliko je zivorodenih iz odmrznutih pa potom oplodjenih js. Kod nas, jel. Tada ih je u svijetu bilo tipa 500. Ajde sada su uvedene novije metode pa je mozda nesto bolje, ali i dalje su to brojke max par tisuca- u cijelom svijetu! Naspram milijuna rodenih iz svjezeg IVF-a, i vise stotina tisuca iz smrznutih embrija...Ogromna je razlika izmedu smrzavanja embrija i js. Sad vam ovo govorim kao laik, ali js je velika stanica puna vode, problem su bili kristalici leda koji su se stvarali u njoj smrzavanjem. Guglajte provjerene znanstvene izvore, pitajte svoje MPO-ovce.

----------


## Lovelife

LF2, ajmo sve na kavu

----------


## Lovelife

Argente, hvala ti

----------


## LF2

Argente, ima logike. Čitala i ja i iskreno ne želim eksperimentirati. Čekam da se netko ponudi da mi bude donor  :Wink:

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, ja sam vise puta pročitala da je lakše ostvariti trudnoću sa doniranom js..(ne sjećam se točno gdje)
Da li bi to značilo da naše tijelo lakše prepozna neke genetske anomalije (te odbaci plod) naših stanica, nego doniranih? I da li bi zato bilo bolje proći određenu dodatnu dijagnostiku ploda iz doniranih stanica?

----------


## Argente

Ne, nego su donirane stanice od mladih i zdravih žena generalno kromosomski ispravnije nego od žena u perimenopauzi...

----------


## Kadauna

> Cure ima nas puno i rade selekciju upravo je to razlog...da bi bili kvalitetni moraju smanjiti kvotu pacijenata znaci da ce nama -hrv./srbija/bih itd...povecat cifru...i tko im ostaje... ameri/britanci/talijani/njemci i ostala ekipa kojima je to dzabe u odnosu koliko to kosta kod njih...
> Zasto se Roda malo ne angazira kad ce se kod nas zakoni promijeniti ljudi Mekedonija uz duzno postovanje je naprednija od nas...ko ce nas jos od susjeda stici...ja nemam jis pino vremena al vi mlade se morate izboriti...


Baš bih voljela znati tko to točno iz Rode? U Rodi nas je jako malo koji se bavimo MPO pitanjima- volonterski i radimo što i koliko možemo, otvoreno te pozivam da nam se pridružiš u toj borbi na volonterskoj bazi

----------


## Kadauna

Argente je sve već napisala, u Hrvatskoj kad se restriktivnog zakona radi išlo često u IVF sa zamrznutim jajnim stanicama (ne od donorica) su rezultati bili loši i malo je djece rođeno iz takvih postupaka, ali su žene od kojih su dolazile te jajne stanice redom bile prosječne (čitaj starije) IVF pacijentice koje su i same često imale dijagnoze, takve jajne stanice su neperspektivne. Donorice jajnih stanica s druge strane su mlade i zdrave žene, tako da su i rezultati ipak neusporedivo bolji, ali još uvijek su rezultati iz svježih donorskih ciklusa (sa svježm jajnim stanicama) bolji od rezultata sa zamrznutim jajnim stanicama (zdravih) donorica. E sad, za što se i kad odlučiti. 

Prag: duga tradicija donacijskih programa, HZZO pokriva tek 1000 EUR od sveukupno 4500 i više EUR i to samo do ženine 39. godine. 

Makedonija: nemaju još toliko iskustva ali se čini da su im dobri rezultati, liberalan zakon tako da i žene bez partnera ali i lezbijke mogu u donacijski program u Makedoniji, HZZO nakon zahjtjeva i odobrenja plaća single ženama iz HRV koje imaju dijagnozu neplodnosti i parovima iz HRV s dijagnozom neplodnosti 100% troškova takvog postupka i to do ženine 42. godine. 

Španjolska: HZZO ne plaća ništa, postupak oko 8-12.000 EUR s doniranim j.s. najveći broj postupaka s doniranim j.s. u Europi, oko 10% svih postupaka u Španjolskoj su inozemni pacijenti, od toga 2/3 dolaze u Španjolsku zbog donacije gameta. 

Imate još i Grčku i Cipar, postupci s doniranim j.s. su oko 6000 EUR ako se ne varam. 

E sad, ja bih da moram u postupak s doniranim j.s. išla u Španjolsku zbog najveće uspješnosti i zbog profesionalnosti i zbog količine postupaka koje odrađuju, da imam ta sredstva. 


Belgija nije destinacija za donaciju gameta, duge liste čekanja, nemaju dovoljno donora i donorica i mislim da ne uvoze......  (za razliku od Španjolske, Grčke, Makedonije, Češke, neke od tih država uvoze gameta pa tako Mk jajne stanice uvozi iz Ukrajine a sjeme donora iz Danske a druge imaju iz svoje države donore...... ), tako da je Belgija u prvom redu destinacija za postupak (pa i na teret HZZO-a) za PGD. 

Tko je pitao za PGD i zašto?

----------


## Kadauna

U Hrvatskoj još dugo bojim se neće biti postupaka s doniranim gametama, složeno je to pitanje, rk Crkva je i dalje vrlo bitna i prisutna i vrši pritisak, mnogi čak MPO liječnici NE podržavaju donaciju gameta iako se bave MPO-om, duga je lista razloga. Uvoz bi možda riješio taj problem donora kojih u HR nemamo, ali s druge strane NEMA NEanonimnih donora i gameta koje bi mogli uvesti u HR samo od anonimnih donora, a to se opet s druge strane kosi s našim zakonom, tako da kao što rekoh, neće biti skoro nekog rješenja u HR, bojim se.

----------


## Ženica75

Kadauna naravno reci gdje i kako se pridruzit i na koji nacin djelovat tu sam!
Prof. Šimunic je u nekom vijecu i znam da se zalaze jedino on za nas ali zakon neda!!! Evo predlazem da Roda pokrene peticiju /referendum idealno svi cemo volintirat po standovima...nazalost one bogomoljke ispred Vinogradske su glasnije od Rode....

----------


## Kadauna

Šimunić da se jedini zalaže za donacije? 

simpatično  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Što se PGDja tiče, probali su to isfurati u Hrvatskoj ali nije im uspjelo uz razlog što smo premala populacija i nema puno genetičara da se time bave. Nešto tipa, da se državi više isplati platiti paru liječenje vani jer nema puno parova koji imaju razloga za PGD. Osobno smatram da ima, ali dobro.... S druge strane tu je i taj moralno etički razlog jer živimo u zemlji gdje te transparenti čekaju ispred bolnice i zubari se prizivaju na savjest.

----------


## Ženica75

Kadauna ja ti govorim kog ja znam da sjedi u nekakvom vijecu koji se tice teme..i da ima privatnu polikliniku...i da simpaticno bi bilo da idemo kod njega na d js a ne u Češku...

----------


## Kadauna

@Ženica75 napisala sam ti PP pa se priključi drage volje, ali i druge ovdje, uključite se u Rodu i pomozite napraviti nešto po tom pitanju, Roda za to u ovom trenutku bez novih volontera nema kapaciteta.

----------


## vedre

Kadauna hvala ti na detaljnijem opisu za klinike.

----------


## sara79

> Nama su kariogrami uredni. Prvi put smo radili PGD-FISH metodu gdje su testirali samo 8 kromosoma, blastomere, 3 dan od transfera. I nalaz svih 4  je pokazao abnormalnosti.
> Drugi put smo odlučili ipak za blastocista jer se radi sa više genetskog materijala i radili smo tu sofisticiranije metodu NGS na 24 kromosoma.
> 
> A standard diagnosis covers all 24 chromosomes (22 chromosomes and 2 sex chromosomes– X and Y) and is performed for aneuploidies (chromosome number abnormalities), which in most cases result in the death of embryo. Others cause serious genetic defects, including Down, Turner, Edwards, Patau or Klinefelter syndromes. This method is also used in screening for mutations in single genes. The diagnostics has to be performed earlier in future parents in order to determine the risk in their case. A couple diagnosed with mutations threatening the foetus is referred for PGD testing adapted to this result.
> 
> Evo link neki što sam našla o tome. I meni je sve ovo novo.
> https://www.invictaclinics.com/pre-i...on-sequencing/


Znaci po ovome sad ispada da kariogram ne treba uopce raditi odnosno da na kraju ne daje potpunu dijagnozu.
Sto se kod tebe na zalost bas pokazalo.

Tek je PGD pokazao u cemu je problem.
I sto sad dalje?
Jesi dobila kakve odgovore?

----------


## Ženica75

Cure vidim spominjete kariogram sto nije isto ko kariotip...jel bolje napravit taj kariotip (skup svih kromosoma 46xx ž. I 46 xy m.)?!nego kariogram krom.slika jedne stanice? Nis mi nije jasno...

----------


## LF2

A odgovor je dalje probati. Samo ne znam odakle mi pare?! Moja mpo u ZG predlaže donaciju j.s.
A ko radi karoptip? Na to nas nitko ne šalje. Ne vidim da je netko to radio. 
Bilo bi dobro znat kod koga je problem pa ići na donaciju j.s. ili spremića. Ili je jednostavno tako možda i zbog godina i kvalitete jajne stanice

----------


## LF2

Prvi put smo imali od 4 zametka dvije trisomije i dvije monosomije.
Drugi put od 6 blastocista svih šest sa trisomijom i jedan je još imao i monosomiju.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure ja sam pitala svoju koordinatoricu u Pronatalu da li rade sa svj.js., koje genetske testove rade donori/donorke, i da je kod nas izašlo u medijima da imamo slučajeve spinalne mišićne atrofije kod djece začete u Pragu i da li bi preporučili PGD Fish metodu ..

Kaže:
1.da je 1.embriotransfer sa svježim embriojom i da suprug mora biti na dan punkciju tamo (onda pretpostavljam da to znaci da su svježe)
2.da može pitati svoju genetičarku koje točno testove prolaze donori (jer da imaju vlastitu kliniku za genetiku)
3.da bi mi ona umjesto PGD FISH metode preporučila PGT metodu kojom se obavlja ispitivanje na svih 24 kromosoma embriona, ali se tada embrio mora zamrznuti

----------


## LF2

I ja bi ti to preporučila. To je ono što sam gore pričala ovih dana. PGD FISH je na nekoliko kromosoma i može se raditi 5dpo ili 3 dpo. I ta metoda je dobra ali imaš bolje tipa NSG ili Array, imaš istraživanja gdje su se radile usporedbe. Bolje je 5 dan, na blastocistama jer rade sa više genetskog materijala. 3 dpo testiraju jednu stanicu možda.
Naravno da želiš testirati sve kromosome kad već to radiš. I onda ideš na FET. Znam da želiš to obaviti u jednom odlasku ali vjeruj mi, ovako ćeš bit sigurnija. I lijepo na FET, mirna i sigurna u svoje embrije.

----------


## Lovelife

Aha, a ja sam mislila da ti LF preporucas tu PGD Fish..
Još ne znam dovoljno o svim tim metodama

----------


## LF2

To smo radili prvi puta (3dpo) jer smo htjeli odmah obaviti transfer. Na 8 kromosoma. Na kraju pameti da će svi embriji pokazati anomalije.
Drugi put smo radili NSG (5dpo) na sve kromosome.

----------


## LF2

Drugi puta smo bili malo pametniji.

----------


## Lovelife

> Kada sam pitala za obavljanje novih nalaza i plaćanje,rekla je da za sada ništa ne treba i da će me obavijestiti na vrijeme. Ako netko zna kako to ide bila bih zahvalna na informacijama. Jesi ti naglasila kod kojeg bi dr htjela ići?
> Na konzultacije ne planiramo ići, nego sve preko maila. Ti planiraš?


Nika sorry, nisam ti odgovorila..
Ne znam hoćemo li ići na konzultacije, jer komunikacija mailom ide dosta dobro..
A vi? Jeste se odlučili za kliniku?

----------


## Nika39

Jesmo. Mi smo na listi Pronatala. Ako sam dobro shvatila i vi ste se za njih odlučili, ili još razmišljaš?

----------


## Lovelife

Kroz komunikaciju mi je vise legao Pronatal, sve sto pitam mi odgovore. A PFC diže cijene, da li su bas toliko bolji, sumnjam..
Mi tempiramo za 8 mj. 
A vi? 
Jedino mi je Dr.Baldani stavila bubu u uho s izjavom da su već 2 slučaja spinalne miš.atrofije kod djece začete u Pragu..pa sad kopam sto bi još od testova bilo dobro napraviti.. 
Teško je u potpunosti eliminirati rizik, ali opet..

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, vi  niste razmišljali o Makedoniji?

----------


## Nika39

Potrošili smo sve svoje hzzo postupke, tako da se isključivo na svoj budžet oslanjamo pa nam je Prag draži. A i iskustvo je na njihovoj strani. Planiramo isto 8.mj. ako se sve poklopi.

----------


## Ženica75

Zenice da li znate gdje kod nas ili nsjblize nama se migu napraviti slijedece pretrage:
1. ERA test ili 
2. Endome TRIO( era/ emma/alice)
3. NK stanice 
I cijene?

----------


## Lovelife

Zenica, kakvi su to Testovi?

----------


## Tasha1981

> Zenice da li znate gdje kod nas ili nsjblize nama se migu napraviti slijedece pretrage:
> 1. ERA test ili 
> 2. Endome TRIO( era/ emma/alice)
> 3. NK stanice 
> I cijene?


Ženice75, Era test možeš napraviti u Novom Sadu po cijeni od 900 Eura ali su jako neozbiljni, ja sam namjeravala ići kod njih ali je na kraju to sve neslavno završilo jer se nisu javljali. ( Na kraju nisam obavila tu pretragu, išla na transfer doniranih embrija ( blastocista) i nisam uspjela...
U Pragu je cijena ERa testa viša ( 1200 Eura), NK stanice idu na uputnicu i krv za njih možeš izvaditi u zelenoj zgradi na Rebru. 
Nalazi ti mogu doći na mail u roku od 2 tjedna. 
Za točku 2 ti ne znam. 
Lp. 
(Ako ćeš se dogovarati sa Genesisom, molim te javi)

----------


## Ženica75

Javili su mi se povratno iz genesisa (nazvali na mob.). ERA test 890 eura kod njih. Jedanput se radi ako potrefe ako ne dva put?i/!ili drugi put kosta manje..objasnila protokol i mislim da se to radi za FET...NK ne rade ali oni automatski daju intralipide 3x na dan ET, + bete i 3. X zaboravila provjerit cu....ERA test je pogodan u NS do godine dana i vrijedi za naredne cikluse ne samo za ciklus poslije ERE...
Prag ERA 1000 eur ciklus nakon rade FET... NK 70 eur 
Cekam mail sa dodatnim objasnjenjima...

----------


## Tasha1981

> Javili su mi se povratno iz genesisa (nazvali na mob.). ERA test 890 eura kod njih. Jedanput se radi ako potrefe ako ne dva put?i/!ili drugi put kosta manje..objasnila protokol i mislim da se to radi za FET...NK ne rade ali oni automatski daju intralipide 3x na dan ET, + bete i 3. X zaboravila provjerit cu....ERA test je pogodan u NS do godine dana i vrijedi za naredne cikluse ne samo za ciklus poslije ERE...
> Prag ERA 1000 eur ciklus nakon rade FET... NK 70 eur 
> Cekam mail sa dodatnim objasnjenjima...


A koja je razlika u pretrazi između N. Sada i Praga, kad kod jednih vrijedi godinu dana, a kod drugih samo ciklus iza Era-e?
I kako može vrijediti samo 1 mjesec kad se nalazi čekaju min 45-60 dana?
Što znači da daju intralipide? Ako se ide k njima u postupak?

----------


## Ženica75

Upravo se i ja pitam isto...zato cekam mail...nalaz se ceka oko 2/3 tjedna...to znaci da oni ne rade test na NK stanice da bi davali intralipidne infuzije jer im nije to preduvijet...to je njima isto kao sto u praga svima daju decortin...

----------


## Ženica75

Dali se receptivnost mijenja s ciklusima (sorry ak je glupo pitanje?)

----------


## Ženica75

Tasha koja uputnica treba za NK stanice na Rebru A3 crvena? Sto tocno treba pisati na uputnici?

----------


## Tasha1981

> Upravo se i ja pitam isto...zato cekam mail...nalaz se ceka oko 2/3 tjedna...to znaci da oni ne rade test na NK stanice da bi davali intralipidne infuzije jer im nije to preduvijet...to je njima isto kao sto u praga svima daju decortin...


Da li je za intalipide preduvjet da nk stanice nisu ok? Ja sam radila taj nalaz u 3 mjesecu i nk su mi bile dobre, ali sam dobila i intralipide ( 3 ukupno do negativne bete) ... jedino nisam pristala na decortin jer mi uneredi guk. 
Nekako me Genesis iz N. Sada nije uvjerio u ozbiljnost, pa sve rečeno uzimam sa rezervom, i više se vodim za onim što su mi rekli u Pragu.

----------


## Tasha1981

Nisam si spremila tu uputnicu da pogledam ali znam da mi je gin pisala nk stanice na crvenoj uputnici...ne moraš se naručivati, samo dođeš u zelenu zgradu i javiš se na šalter bilo koji dan.

----------


## Ženica75

Zenice naisla sam na netu pa mozda neka korist i
od stranice: www.eggdonationfriends.com

----------


## LF2

Ukrajinska banka:

Egg donor  screening

All egg donors are screened according to the list of tests provided below and are rescreened immediately before starting the program. 

Before being qualified for the participation in the egg donation program,`the fertility assessment of each candidate is carried out.  This assessment includes hormonal testing for AMH level and ovarian evaluation, based on ultrasound examination during which antral follicle count is performed.  General Egg Donor Testing and Physical Examination are performed to evaluate an egg donation program applicant’s personal and family medical history, to exclude the possibility of the potential risks to the candidate’s health and the children who will be born in the result of her egg donation.

Egg donor examinations ( Infectious Disease Testing):

HIV 1, 2 & 0
Hepatitis B
Hepatitis C
Syphilis
Gonorrhea
Chlamydia
Egg donor Genetic testing:

Kariotype
Cystic Fibrosis
Fragile X
We will ensure any further genetic screening of the donors whose biological material has been supplied by First Egg Bank in case of necessity and on request of our clients and partner clinics.

----------


## melanija&

Pozdrav svima, 

Pripremam se na potpomognutu zbog endometrioze u Pragu i želim prije napraviti sve testove koje god mogu. 

Iz klinike me ne traže *testove na trombofilične mutacije*, ni *mjerenje NK stanica*, niti *kariogram*. 

Ginekolog mi je rekao da mi za to ne može dati uputnice jer nema indikacija. Gdje to troje mogu privatno napraviti? Molim pomoć

----------


## maritas

Ja sam u genosu i synlabu sve vezano uz trombofiliju.
Kod podobnika kariogram(mislim da ne rade oni, nego salju neko me tko radi).
Isto nije mi ginekolog htio dati uputnicu

----------


## melanija&

A što se sve treba napraviti vezano za trombofiliju? Ginekolog mi nije znao reći.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, da li, kada šaljemo Hzzou dokumentaciju za sufinanciranje, trebamo priložiti predračun koji nam je klinika poslala?

----------


## LF2

Ne razumijem te ginekologa zašto neće dat uputnicu? A da vam mpo napiše da to traži? Još se i sa uputnicama zafrkavati. Žalosno.
Meni je moja dala za sve što sam je tražila. I mpo doktorica mi je napravila sve što sam je tražila. 
I sve sam na svoju ruku. Ne kužim, pa ne bave se naši socijalni ginekolozi za našom neplodnosti. To opće nije ok.

----------


## Tina1979

> Ne razumijem te ginekologa zašto neće dat uputnicu? A da vam mpo napiše da to traži? Još se i sa uputnicama zafrkavati. Žalosno.
> Meni je moja dala za sve što sam je tražila. I mpo doktorica mi je napravila sve što sam je tražila. 
> I sve sam na svoju ruku. Ne kužim, pa ne bave se naši socijalni ginekolozi za našom neplodnosti. To opće nije ok.


Da, ni meni nije jasno zašto neki ginekolozi kompliciraju oko toga. Kao da nije dovoljno da od države puno toga ne možemo dobiti onda još oni kompliciraju. Ja sam za sada dobila uputnice od svog socijalnog za sve. Pretpostavljam da je rijrč o skupim testovima, a oni vjerojatno umaju naputsk da štede. 
Nego, ima li obična alergija utjecaja na potpomognutu. Možda je to glupo pitanje. Mi se spremamo u Prag sad s ciklusom u lipnju, a mene počela lagano prati alergija. Ništa strašno, osjećam grlo, svrbe uši, suha sluznica nosa. Inače nisam alergičar, ali zadnje dvije godine povremeno imam sitnih problema. Mislim, to je isto neka imunološka reakcija, jel to ikako utječe na potpomognutu??

----------


## maritas

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/71194-P...gdje-kada-koje

Među prvim postovima su navedene pretrage za trombofiliju. Ja nisam dobila pretrage jer nisam imala ni jedan spontani. Nisam imala ni preporuku mpo liječnika. Na kraju sam imala Pai i mtfhr mutacije. 
Što se tiče alergija, mogle bi imati utjecaja. Bila sam na jednom predavanju o autoimunim bolestima, pa je autor knjige rekao da bi i prehrana mogla biti utjecaja na začeće(ako se jede hrana na koju smo alergični/intolerantni), što mi ima logike jer tijelo se bori protiv stranog tijela (alergije), a moglo bi i sva strana tijela tada odbiti (plod). Autor nije bio liječnik, nego bolesnik, pa ne znam koliko mpo liječnici vjeruju u to. Mislim da kao "protuotrov" može poslužiti intralipidna otopina

----------


## inada

Zanima me da li hzzo sufinancira samo jedan postupak donacije jajnih stanica ili ih mogu vise puta trazit? Npr ako ne uspije jedan postupak i zalim ici pokusati ponovo recimo u drugu kliniku. I da, ja sam ispucala sve postupke preko hzzo ovdje u drzavnim bolnicama, osim inseminacija i prirodnjaka, ima li to kakve veze s odobravanjem financijskih sredstava?

----------


## maraa

I mene to zanima, ja sam ispucala sve postupke preko Hzzo-a i koliko sam cula ili davno negdje procitala( ne sjecam se tocno) da ukoliko ispucamo sve postupke preko hzzo nemamo nikakvo pravo povrata tj sve sami financirao??

----------


## inada

Ma kao da je i  meni tako nešto ostalo u glavi od negdje

----------


## Tina1979

> I mene to zanima, ja sam ispucala sve postupke preko Hzzo-a i koliko sam cula ili davno negdje procitala( ne sjecam se tocno) da ukoliko ispucamo sve postupke preko hzzo nemamo nikakvo pravo povrata tj sve sami financirao??


Da, mislim da je i meni tak nešto ostalo da sam pročitala kad smo kretali u to.

----------


## Tina1979

Da li je netko od vas bio smješten u hotelu Step u Pragu? Kakva su iskustva. 
Mi smo prošli puta bili u Clarionu i htjeli smo opet, ali na žalost su popunjeni i vjerojatno u tjednu koji nama treba neće imati sobe pa moramo tražiti dalje. 
Imate neki drugi hotel za preporučiti, a da je riješen parking. Mi dolazimo autom pa bi rado hotel koji eventualno uključuje u cijenu i parking? Mi smo u PFC. Mada znam da to nema veze jer je Prag super povezan pa javnim prijevozom možemo brzo bilo gdje?

----------


## Nika39

Točno je, ako ispucate postupke preko HZZO-a u RH, Prag financirate sami.

----------


## Tina1979

Pitala sam danas da li sezonska alergija ima ikakav utjecaj na postupak. Odgovorili su mi da ne, ali mi je Decortin koji je ovaj put trebao ići nakon aspiracije zamijenjen Medrolom. Da li netko s tim Medrolom ima iskustva?

----------


## Ženica75

Tina ja sam alergicar i astmaticar nikad mi nitko nije rekao da bi to moglo utjecati niti soecihalist pulmolog s Jordanovca..jos imam hashimoto..ne brini po tome nebi nitko zatrudnio ko je alergican....

Zene dajte odgovarajte na pitanja koje netko postavi! ovaj nam je Forum jedina utjeha kad nam nitko nista ne zna objasniti i puno mozemo saznati i nauciti ovako....

----------


## Ziggy40

> Da li je netko od vas bio smješten u hotelu Step u Pragu? Kakva su iskustva. 
> Mi smo prošli puta bili u Clarionu i htjeli smo opet, ali na žalost su popunjeni i vjerojatno u tjednu koji nama treba neće imati sobe pa moramo tražiti dalje. 
> Imate neki drugi hotel za preporučiti, a da je riješen parking. Mi dolazimo autom pa bi rado hotel koji eventualno uključuje u cijenu i parking? Mi smo u PFC. Mada znam da to nema veze jer je Prag super povezan pa javnim prijevozom možemo brzo bilo gdje?


Ja sam se upravo vratila i bila sam smjestena u Stepu. Meni osobno nije bas nesto, naime Clarion je puno bolji, jer ima shopping centar. Step je na uzbrdici pa je meni bilo malo problem jer nisam bas htjela nakon transfera gore dole po uzbrdici, i jos jedna stvar vrlo blizu je vlak tako da se svaki put kad vlak prolazi jako cuje, a prolazi stalno. Tramvaj je udaljen nekih 10 min lagonov hoda. Probaj mozda Carol, ja se nisam sjetila kod njih provjeriti. Meni se sve brzo izdogadalo pa nisam stigla bas provjeriti druge hotele, ali da se smjestis i malo dalje od Pfc Prag je super povezan metroom, tako da biraj samo da je stanica blizu i da nema vlaka. Za parking mislim da vise manje svugdje imaju i svi naplacuju
Nadam se da sam ti bar malo pomogla

----------


## Ziggy40

Pozdrav curke dugo me nije bilo, malo sam napravila odmak od svega. Upravo sam se vratila iz Praga gdje je bio transfer od 2 donirane blastice. Nakon svih neuspijeha i razmisljanja odluka je pala da na kompletnu donaciju. Sad sam u iscekivanju bete

----------


## Unadva

Ziggi40 držim palčeve da bude pozitivno. Javi betu. Sretno.

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ziggi40 držim palčeve da bude pozitivno. Javi betu. Sretno.


Hvala

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav curke dugo me nije bilo, malo sam napravila odmak od svega. Upravo sam se vratila iz Praga gdje je bio transfer od 2 donirane blastice. Nakon svih neuspijeha i razmisljanja odluka je pala da na kompletnu donaciju. Sad sam u iscekivanju bete


Ziggy da ovaj put uspije  :Smile: 

Cure sretno svima u kojoj god fazi bile  :Smile:

----------


## Tina1979

> Ja sam se upravo vratila i bila sam smjestena u Stepu. Meni osobno nije bas nesto, naime Clarion je puno bolji, jer ima shopping centar. Step je na uzbrdici pa je meni bilo malo problem jer nisam bas htjela nakon transfera gore dole po uzbrdici, i jos jedna stvar vrlo blizu je vlak tako da se svaki put kad vlak prolazi jako cuje, a prolazi stalno. Tramvaj je udaljen nekih 10 min lagonov hoda. Probaj mozda Carol, ja se nisam sjetila kod njih provjeriti. Meni se sve brzo izdogadalo pa nisam stigla bas provjeriti druge hotele, ali da se smjestis i malo dalje od Pfc Prag je super povezan metroom, tako da biraj samo da je stanica blizu i da nema vlaka. Za parking mislim da vise manje svugdje imaju i svi naplacuju
> Nadam se da sam ti bar malo pomogla


Jeste cure, pomogle ste mi. Hvala.
To sam i mislila da alergija ne utječe, ali čovjek u našoj situaciji preispituje sve. 
Za smještaj sam prošli puta jako rano krenula, više od mjesec dana ranije pa sam tri puta pomicala termin u Clarionu i bilo me sram na kraju koliko sam pomicala. Pa rekoh ovaj put ići ću kad budem tjedan dana do početka ciklusa. Da, Clarion nam po svemu odgovara, rekla mi kordinatorica da će ona pokušati rezervirati kad krene ciklus. Ja ću za svaki slučaj nešto rezervirati. Sad poznajemo Prag pa možemo odrediti gdje je što i koliko nam je dostupan metro. 
Dal će netko odavde biti u Pragu iza 14 lipnja?

----------


## Ziggy40

> Ziggy da ovaj put uspije 
> 
> Cure sretno svima u kojoj god fazi bile


Draga hvala ti na svim onim porukama sa svim info i savjetima, kao i toplim rijecima jos od prije 2 god  :Smile:  <3...

----------


## LaraLana

> Draga hvala ti na svim onim porukama sa svim info i savjetima, kao i toplim rijecima jos od prije 2 god  <3...


 :Heart:

----------


## Sanrio

> Jeste cure, pomogle ste mi. Hvala.
> To sam i mislila da alergija ne utječe, ali čovjek u našoj situaciji preispituje sve. 
> Za smještaj sam prošli puta jako rano krenula, više od mjesec dana ranije pa sam tri puta pomicala termin u Clarionu i bilo me sram na kraju koliko sam pomicala. Pa rekoh ovaj put ići ću kad budem tjedan dana do početka ciklusa. Da, Clarion nam po svemu odgovara, rekla mi kordinatorica da će ona pokušati rezervirati kad krene ciklus. Ja ću za svaki slučaj nešto rezervirati. Sad poznajemo Prag pa možemo odrediti gdje je što i koliko nam je dostupan metro. 
> Dal će netko odavde biti u Pragu iza 14 lipnja?


Evo ja ću biti u gore  :Smile: 
I upravo surfamo i gledamo smještaje.
Znači Clarion vam je bio ok?

----------


## Ženica75

Mi se upravo vratili iz Praga...bili u Clarionu sve pet osim sto nam klima nije radila...u Clarionu se prozori ne mogu otvoriti...u Pragu je bilo toliko vruce da smo si moralu ic kupit nesto ljetno za obuc...

----------


## Gita 10

Draga Lovelife i sve ostale suborke... Pišem vezano za par postova prije raspravu na što se sve testiraju donori. 
Mi smo u PFC, donacija spermija. Odmah na početku naše borbe i konačne odluke o donaciji, prilikom traženja cjenika pitala sam na osnovu čega se bira donor i na koje genetske bolesti je testiran. Odgovor je sljedeći:
"Donor se bira po vašim krvnim grupama i vašem i suprugovu fenotipu (boja kose, boja očiju, visina, težina).
Testiran je na cističnu fibrozu, kariotip, trombofilne mutacije, spinarnu mišićnu atrofiju, prati se dostupna porodična anamneza, i njegovo psihičko i fizičko te zdravstveno stanje.
Dalje je testiran na spolno prenosive bolesti HIV, HBsAG, HBc, HCV, TP, RPR."

----------


## Gita 10

Na početku naše borbe moj muž je privatno radio operaciju MTese. Doktorica Radovniković u Citu je tražila da suprug prije operacije napravi potrebne nalaze, između ostalog kariotip, y mikrodelecije, cističnu fibrozu. 
Prilikom upisa preko uputnice sasvim slučajno se u bolnici našla genetičarka koja je uputila mene da tražim uputnicu za kariotip u slučaju daljnjih MPO postupaka jer će mi to trebati pa da ne čekamo još jednom 3 mj zbog mog nalaza. 
A moja doktorica opće prakse me uputila na nalaz krvi trombofilije (na njezinu inicijativu kada sam došla po uputnice za krv, EKG i sl.prije punkcije js u PFC). 
ZAKLJUČAK: Dok su se bavili MM ni moj soc.ginekolog, ni moj privatni ginekolog, kao ni MPO ginekolog nisu uputili mene da uradim nalaze na kariotip i trombofiliju. I gle čuda uradim to sve sasvim slučajno, i hvala Bogu nalazi uredni. A iz PFC prije punkcije mojih js i samog postupka me isto baš nitko nije tražio da uradim te nalaze.
SAVJET: Na svoju ruku tražiti i uraditi ove nalaze (kariotip, trombofilija) ako se radi o donaciji spermija, i obrnuto (kariotip, trombofilija, cistična fibroza, klinefelter, mikrodelecije i sl.) ako je riječ o donaciji js.

----------


## Gita 10

LF2 kažeš da ste radili nalaze kariograma i da su nalazi u redu.
Ispravi me ako griješim, ali mislim da je kariotip opširniji od kariograma. 
Ovako laički sada pitam, što vas nitko nije uputio na nalaz kariotipa?
Kažem laički jer sve što znam o razlici kariotipa i kariograma sam pročitala na wikipediji.

https://hr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kariotip

----------


## Ženica75

To sam ja prekjucer pitala u PFCu zasto nas ne upute da to sve napravimo...odgovor: pa to sve pise negdje?!jos uvijek nisam shvatila gdje a u daljnje rasprave nisam isla jer me nikad nitko nije pitao da li sam to radila...sve na svoju ruku...

----------


## Lovelife

Zenica75,išli ste na FET?

----------


## mrgud1978

> Evo ja ću biti u gore 
> I upravo surfamo i gledamo smještaje.
> Znači Clarion vam je bio ok?


Preporucujem Clarion, mi sutra odlazimo natrag u zg. Hotel ima 520 soba, i svaki dan Vas fasciniraju ljudi koliko ih ima. Ako nekome smeta, neka nadu neki manji hotel, ali ovaj je odlican.
Smjestaj je super, hrana ok, za 70€. U sklopu hotel shoping centar, pristojne cijene hrane i metro koji je odlican.
Kod nas je klima radila i prejako  :Smile:  
Prag lijep grad, ali sa metrom, sve se obide.

Sto se tiče uspjeha, imamo zamrznute, ali postupak nismo radili, dolazimo ponovo u 9 mjesecu, jer nalazi nisu bili najbolji za transfer.

----------


## LF2

> LF2 kažeš da ste radili nalaze kariograma i da su nalazi u redu.
> Ispravi me ako griješim, ali mislim da je kariotip opširniji od kariograma. 
> Ovako laički sada pitam, što vas nitko nije uputio na nalaz kariotipa?
> Kažem laički jer sve što znam o razlici kariotipa i kariograma sam pročitala na wikipediji.
> 
> https://hr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kariotip


Mi smo radili kariogram. Karoptip nismo, iskreno nisam ni znala da ima i ta opcija. I taj kariogram, kao i sve ostale nalaze sam radila na svoju ruku. Ali sad kad malo bolje razmislim, mislim da je sa nama sve u redu jer su svih 10 blastocista imali anomaliju na različitim kromosomima. Nisu tipa, svi bili abnormalni na jednom. Bilo je svega, trisomije, monosomiju....na različitim kromosomima. Tako da, sve mi se čini da su moje jajne stanice loše. 
Realno, imam osjećaj da sam ušla u menopauzu sa 22 godine. Mengu dobivala tu i tamo. Moguće da je to. Trenutno mogu uključiti i godine. Trenutno. Ali, opet....kad sam počela imala sam 33. Sad imam 38.
Svi nekako sumnjaju u moje jajne stanice. Ko zna? Možda je i kod njega problem? Ne znam.
Ali eto, ima jedna dobra stvar, ne znam kako ali zadnjih skoro godinu dana imam skoro redovite menge, na koju foru  :Smile:

----------


## Sanrio

> Preporucujem Clarion, mi sutra odlazimo natrag u zg. Hotel ima 520 soba, i svaki dan Vas fasciniraju ljudi koliko ih ima. Ako nekome smeta, neka nadu neki manji hotel, ali ovaj je odlican.
> Smjestaj je super, hrana ok, za 70€. U sklopu hotel shoping centar, pristojne cijene hrane i metro koji je odlican.
> Kod nas je klima radila i prejako  
> Prag lijep grad, ali sa metrom, sve se obide.
> 
> Sto se tiče uspjeha, imamo zamrznute, ali postupak nismo radili, dolazimo ponovo u 9 mjesecu, jer nalazi nisu bili najbolji za transfer.


Mi smo na kraju našli neki apartman u blizini. Kako to da nije došlo do transfera? Išli ste na donaciju ili sa svojim stanicama?
Što nije štimalo? Jeza me hvata od scenarija da dođem gore i ne fođe do transfera iz nekih razloga

----------


## vedre

Mi smo bili u hotelu Carol. Mislim da je nekih 5-10e jeftiniji od Clariona. Ali sve je to jako blizu. Jedan od drugog su 3min hoda. Meni se Carol svidio jer nije guzva. Nema previše ljudi. Manji je hotel. Hrana super.

----------


## Lovelife

Vedre, vi ste se odlučili za Prag? Makedonija je otpala?

----------


## vedre

Lovelife, mi cemo ipak za Mk sada tj.kad riješim sve sa hzzom.
U Pragu mi je ostao jedan smrzlić ali trenutno nemamo novaca za fet. Tako da cemo prvo pokusat u Mk jer mi hzzo pokriva cijeli postupak. Pa kada skupimo novce onda bi po smrzlica u Prag.

----------


## Argente

Sretno, vedre!
Vjerojatno si do toga i sama došla, ali za svaki slučaj ti savjetujem da ne spominješ nikom u sustavu (ni primarnom, ni reproduktivcu, osoblju u HZZO..) da imaš smrzlica. U našem zakonu o MPO eksplicitno piše da nemaš pravo na novi postupak dok nisi potrošila sve embrije i/ili gamete iz prethodnih postupaka.
Ne znam kako se taj članak tretira kad je u pitanju situacija poput tvoje- embrij u drugoj državi, privatni aranžman, nedostatak financija...ali u svakom slučaju, ne spominji da si ne navučeš komplikacije za vrat. Još jednom ti želim svu sreću u sljedećem postupku!

----------


## vedre

Argente hvala ti. To nisam ni znala. Ja bi vjerovatno to i spomenila nekome a onda bi mozda i zeznila cijelu stvar. Hvala ti.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, prosli tjedan sam poslala nalaze Adrijani u Pronatal..ono sto sam imala, rekla je da će dr.pregledati i da u toku tjedna očekujem odgovor..no ništa od odgovora..
Na početku su odgovori bili doslovno isti dan, a sada već po 2 tjedna i vise..
Jeste li vi imale takva iskustva? 

Također ono sto se ja pitam vezano za Prag.. kada sam pitala da li je moguće u 8.mj.odgovor je da, nema problema.. kada oni počnu pripremati donorku, tj.kako su sigurni da će sve biti u redu sa nalazima i da će to doista biti u 8 mj?
Ovo se pitam jer vadeći sve te nalaze, Tsh mi je bio ok, dok na zadnjem vađenju u sklopu krvne slike je 0.01..
Da li ste imale takvo iskustvo da ste morale tražiti i endokrinologa prije ET? 
Imam osjecaj da sto vise kopaju sa tim nalazima, da se uvijek nešto nađe  :Sad:

----------


## Tulipan37

Gita imas pp

----------


## Tina1979

> To sam ja prekjucer pitala u PFCu zasto nas ne upute da to sve napravimo...odgovor: pa to sve pise negdje?!jos uvijek nisam shvatila gdje a u daljnje rasprave nisam isla jer me nikad nitko nije pitao da li sam to radila...sve na svoju ruku...


Da, to i mene počinje nervirati. Da je to u nekoj našoj bolnici razumjela bi, ali u privatnoj klinici  sam očekivala da će se neko pozabaviti nama, napraviti neki individualizirani pristup. Ovako mi se čini da imaju neke šprance i po tome tjeraju. Tek kad za nešto pitaš veli da, mogli bi to napraviti.
Vidim da vi sve spominjete taj kariotip što me nitko nikad nije tražio.
Prije ovog postupka tražili su da napravim uzv kao da provjerimo ima li cista. I onda u zadnjem mailu napiše uz uvz da bi bilo dobro da napravim još dvije stvari. Helo, ja samo što nisam dobila mengu, a ona meni piše da napravim dvije stvari koje prije nije spominjala. Mi ćemo probati još ovaj postupak u PFC u, ali mislim da tu završavamo.

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, i kod nas slična situacija. I mi čekamo odgovore na ista pitanja. Ja sam slala ovaj tjedan, ali sam isto iznenađena što nije tako brz odgovor kao kad smo dogovarali postupak.
Jel zna netko imaju li u Pronatalu kolektivni godišnji ili cijelo ljeto rade?

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, točno to, na početku odmah odgovori a sad po 2 tjedna čekanja?
Ne razumijem, sto oni tamo imaju donorke spremne odmah za stimulaciju, ako su svježe jajne stanice kako kažu ?? Ili je možda dr.Baldani u onom intervjuu rekla istinu?
Pa nije isto jel početak ili kraj 8 mj.

----------


## vedre

Joj kako me to nervira sa tim kokektivnim godišnjim. Čovječe. Sve neke velike privatne klinike, zarađuju "milijone" i onda paf...kolektivni godišnji. Kao da nemaju doktora. Užas.

----------


## Tina1979

> Evo ja ću biti u gore 
> I upravo surfamo i gledamo smještaje.
> Znači Clarion vam je bio ok?



Da, mi zadovoljni s Clarionom i opet bi gore. ja upravo danas krenula s krvarenjem i javila sam u PFC. Rekla mi kordinatorica da će pokušati ona obaviti rezervaciju jer kad sam ja pitala za neke okvirne datume rekli mi da nemaju mjesta. A onda pred par dana na booking. com našla da nude smještaj. Vidjet ću sutra što će mi javiti. 
Kad ste vi gore? Ja računam zadnji tjedan šestog mjeseca. Ne znam koliko će mi produžiti stimulaciju. Jel uopće moguće da odmah poslije prve folikulometrije bude ok i ide štoperica i put Prag? Ja računam barem dva dana produženja, a to onda pada na neradno Tijelovo.

----------


## Lovelife

Sanrio, vi idete na donaciju ili sa svojim stanicama? Oprosti ako si negdje već rekla..
Meni nije jasno, ako ja idem sa donorskim j.stanicama,i da su one “svježe” , kako se to sve posloži ako bi mi u 8.mj a ne vraćaju mail po 2 tjedna??

----------


## Sanrio

> Sanrio, vi idete na donaciju ili sa svojim stanicama? Oprosti ako si negdje već rekla..
> Meni nije jasno, ako ja idem sa donorskim j.stanicama,i da su one “svježe” , kako se to sve posloži ako bi mi u 8.mj a ne vraćaju mail po 2 tjedna??


Na donaciju idemo.
Par dana prije menge u 6mj. su javili da su našli donoricu. Kad sam dobila 4.6 sam krenula sa estrofemima i andolima. Sad u petak imam uzv i ja i donorica pa ćemo vidjet kad će biti punkcija. Najranije pon. 17.6 a najkasnije 20.06.
Mi smo bukirali let i apartman od ned. 16.6.
pošto me bila frka da neću nać let i smjrptaj ako mi u petak kaže da u oonedjeljak moramo biti gore.
Nadam se da će sve ić po planu...

----------


## Sanrio

Što se komunikacije tice, naša koordinatorica je stvarno brza i odgovori na mailove stižu u roku par sati.
Jelena Kubat u PFC-u.

----------


## sejla

Pozz drage cure,
čim krene 6. mjesec odmah se prisjetim svega jer su nam lipanjski transferi donijeli naše dvije srećice iz prve (prvi transfer 20.06.2012., drugi 16.06.2016.)...Za sada planiramo u revijalnom tonu za godinu dana na naš zadnji transfer preostalih smrzlića ako bude sve u redu, pa tko zna...možda donese i treću srećicu <3
Puno sreće svima za sve faze postupka, i držite mi se  :Love:

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala draga Sejla!
Drago mi je zbog tvoje srećice!
Vi ste bili na donaciji? Čega? U kojoj poliklinici?koja dijagnoza? Vj.je već negdje to spomenuto, ali meni su sve pomiješalo u glavi 
Hvala

----------


## Lovelife

Sejla vama je i prvi i drugi puta uspjelo iz prve? U Pronatalu? 
Ajme super! ♥️

----------


## sejla

Hvala cure,
da, dva uspjeha iz prve  :Heart:  Bili smo na donaciji js u praškom Pronatalu. Moja dijagnoza je Sy Turner.
2012. prvi transfer iz svježeg postupka - curka, 2016. transfer smrzlića - dečko  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Lovelife

Super Sejla, a kako je to teklo, tj.koliko prije si znala da je donorka spremna?

----------


## sejla

Prvo smo došli u kliniku na konzultacije, tamo me dr pregledao i zabilježio u bazu podataka moje osnovne fizičke karakteristike (visina, težina, boja kose i očiju i krvna grupa). Nakon toga smo rješavali preko hzzo-a podmirivanje troškova liječenja (tada se mogla dobiti kompletna refundacija troškova).
Nakon što smo si to riješili i javili se klinici, čekali smo dodorku par mjeseci. Kad je pronađena, usklađeni su nam ciklusi i u idućem nam je javljeno kada trebamo doći na oplodnju.

----------


## Lovelife

Pa da, taj slijed mi je logičan..
Zato se ja pitam jesu li te donorke spremne i čekaju ili ?
još čekam odgovor od Adrijane, meni je to sve neozbiljno

----------


## Nika39

Ni meni se nije još javila. Sejla, tvojim uspjehom se tješim da će sve biti ok.

----------


## melanija&

Ženica75, što je genesis? neka klinika ili laboratorij?

----------


## LF2

Ja sam pisala u Pronatal gđi.Prumenskoj još 30.4. vezano za donaciju da pitam kako, što....nije mi dan danas odgovorila. 
Inače sam joj prvi puta pisala u 12.mjesecu, odgovorila mi je isti dan.

----------


## mrgud1978

> Mi smo na kraju našli neki apartman u blizini. Kako to da nije došlo do transfera? Išli ste na donaciju ili sa svojim stanicama?
> Što nije štimalo? Jeza me hvata od scenarija da dođem gore i ne fođe do transfera iz nekih razloga


Napomene za Prag, ako idete u hotel, placajte u EURIMA, naglasite kod racuna, ako Vam naprave u krunama, izgubiti cete cca. 300 kn. Novce mjenjajte u HR, ne tamo. Cijena od 70€ je ok. (mislim nikad nejdem u hotele, ali kada sam gledao ostale, ovo je bilo ok, naravno sve smo isli na kredit, tako kada povuces crtu, koma, ali smo rekli idemo jos probati pa sto bude)
Taxi smo imali od preporuke klinike. (Simo, uputio nas je o dosta stvarima u hotelu i sto vidjeti u Pragu). Povezanost sa metrom je nesto najbolje sto sam vidio, nije nista komplicirano, a sljedeci put cemo ici busom i metrom, jer je jeftinije a nije komplicirano.
Jeli smo vecinom u sklopu hotela shoping centar https://www.primabasta.cz/kategorie.php?id=3, ili imate junk hranu KFC, kinesku, indijsku hranu ili Billu.
Ima puno shoping centra, u blizini je bio i O2 arena ili Harfa shoping centar, cijene su kao i u HR.

Sto se tice komunikacije s klinikom, isto je na pocetku bio ok, ali kasnije slabo, slali smo po dva puta da bi odgovorili.
Vec smo se pomirili da je to tako, mi smo samo brojevi.
Isli smo na donaciju jajnih stanica, zamrznuli smo 6. UZV prije puta je bio "losiji ciste izraslice", ali smo se nadali da ce biti ok.

----------


## mrgud1978

Mi smo zbog lose komunikacije promjenili kliniku prva je bila https://www.fertility-ivf.eu, zatim PFC, ali ista stvar. 
Ali kako smo vec krenuli, nismo mjenjali, treca opcija je PRONATAL. 
Odabir je bio preko ovog foruma i informacija na web stranicama na klinikama.

Po mom izboru, vjerujem da su sve iste, treba samo vjerovati da ce uspjeti.

----------


## Ženica75

> Ženica75, što je genesis? neka klinika ili laboratorij?


ReproGenesis je isto ivf poliknika pogledaj na googlu

----------


## Ženica75

> Mi smo zbog lose komunikacije promjenili kliniku prva je bila https://www.fertility-ivf.eu, zatim PFC, ali ista stvar. 
> Ali kako smo vec krenuli, nismo mjenjali, treca opcija je PRONATAL. 
> Odabir je bio preko ovog foruma i informacija na web stranicama na klinikama.
> 
> Po mom izboru, vjerujem da su sve iste, treba samo vjerovati da ce uspjeti.


Ja sam dok sam bila na FETu prije cca 11 dana isla u ivf international vadit NK stanice je PFC to ne radi...komunikacija je bila odlicna jis u zagrebu...koordinatorica Dina iz ivf internat. se odmah javljala na viber...NK su mi ok hvala bogu...eto i to sam obavila...

----------


## Nika39

Evo, za sve koji čekaju u Pronatalu neki odgovor. Jučer sam poslala malo manje ljubazan mail nego inače i jutros mi se javila koordinatorica s isprikom kako je bila na bolovanju i zato nije ništa odgovarala. Iskreno, sumnjam u to jer se sjećam kada smo dogovarali da je bila na bolovanju ali je druga kordinatorica odgovarala na njezin mail.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Nikana informaciji.. jesi li sada dobila neki konkretan odgovor?

Zenica, kada ideš na FET, koliko si dana u Pragu?
Sada je čekanje bete? Držim palčeve

----------


## Ženica75

> Hvala Nikana informaciji.. jesi li sada dobila neki konkretan odgovor?
> 
> Zenica, kada ideš na FET, koliko si dana u Pragu?
> Sada je čekanje bete? Držim palčeve


Bila sam na ASET FETu sad cekam....bili smo 3 dana...

----------


## Lovelife

Izvini a sto znaci ASET? Hvala
Nadam se uspjehu

----------


## Ženica75

> Izvini a sto znaci ASET? Hvala
> Nadam se uspjehu


Nakon 5 neuspjelih pokusaja u Pragu (ne racunam RH...)idlucili su da mi naprave aset (asinhronizirani transfer)  3 dana star embrij i blastice vracaju istovremeno da potrefe implantacijski prozor...

----------


## Nika39

Ženica, držimo fige. 
Lovelife, ništa konkretno nije napisala, ali je rekla da će se sad potrudit doći do nekih odgovora? Jesu se tebi javili?

----------


## Lovelife

Zenica, hvala na odgovoru, za ti prvi puta čujem, znaci vracaja se tri dana star embrij, a blastice? Jeste vi išli na novu donorku?jer si prije bila rekla da su ti previše odmrzli..

Nika, ništa još od odgovora...
Ja sam od nalaza poslala sve sto sam imala, nešto je bilo novo nešto staro.. posto mi je rekla da nalazi vrijede 2 mjeseca neke uputnice čuvam da ih sada iskoristim, da bude bas frisko za 8 mj.
A ginekologica mi je rekla zašto samo 2 mjeseca,da nije dobro bas tako često raditi papu i sve (da se struže grlić maternice).. inače mi je gin.dobra tako da ni sama ne znam..
Jedino sto me malo brine je Tsh koji mi je bio 0.01, a prije toga cca mjesec i pol 1.95..

----------


## Nika39

I mene tsh zeza. Ja pijem dozu od 50. Sad čekam da jave što im trebam friško donijeti, pa ću ponovo vaditi.
Silno me zanima kada će nešto konkretno javiti!

----------


## Lovelife

Nika ti imaš hipotireozu?
Ja Hasimoto, ali dosad nisam još pila nikakvu terapiju jer su svi hormoni bili ok, jedino povišena antitijela.
Vi idete na donaciju js?
Meni doista  nije jasno gdje će oni zadnji čas naći sve te donorke

----------


## Ženica75

> Zenica, hvala na odgovoru, za ti prvi puta čujem, znaci vracaja se tri dana star embrij, a blastice? Jeste vi išli na novu donorku?jer si prije bila rekla da su ti previše odmrzli..
> 
> Nika, ništa još od odgovora...
> Ja sam od nalaza poslala sve sto sam imala, nešto je bilo novo nešto staro.. posto mi je rekla da nalazi vrijede 2 mjeseca neke uputnice čuvam da ih sada iskoristim, da bude bas frisko za 8 mj.
> A ginekologica mi je rekla zašto samo 2 mjeseca,da nije dobro bas tako često raditi papu i sve (da se struže grlić maternice).. inače mi je gin.dobra tako da ni sama ne znam..
> Jedino sto me malo brine je Tsh koji mi je bio 0.01, a prije toga cca mjesec i pol 1.95..


Da istovremeno jedan embrij 72 sata i jedan 120 sati to je od 2. ciklusa/2. donatorice...

----------


## Ženica75

> Zenica, hvala na odgovoru, za ti prvi puta čujem, znaci vracaja se tri dana star embrij, a blastice? Jeste vi išli na novu donorku?jer si prije bila rekla da su ti previše odmrzli..
> 
> Nika, ništa još od odgovora...
> Ja sam od nalaza poslala sve sto sam imala, nešto je bilo novo nešto staro.. posto mi je rekla da nalazi vrijede 2 mjeseca neke uputnice čuvam da ih sada iskoristim, da bude bas frisko za 8 mj.
> A ginekologica mi je rekla zašto samo 2 mjeseca,da nije dobro bas tako često raditi papu i sve (da se struže grlić maternice).. inače mi je gin.dobra tako da ni sama ne znam..
> Jedino sto me malo brine je Tsh koji mi je bio 0.01, a prije toga cca mjesec i pol 1.95..


Papa se svugdje radi 1 godisnje tako da ignoriraj..brisevi 6 mj. Nikad nisam imala problema....

----------


## Ženica75

> Zenica, hvala na odgovoru, za ti prvi puta čujem, znaci vracaja se tri dana star embrij, a blastice? Jeste vi išli na novu donorku?jer si prije bila rekla da su ti previše odmrzli..
> 
> Nika, ništa još od odgovora...
> Ja sam od nalaza poslala sve sto sam imala, nešto je bilo novo nešto staro.. posto mi je rekla da nalazi vrijede 2 mjeseca neke uputnice čuvam da ih sada iskoristim, da bude bas frisko za 8 mj.
> A ginekologica mi je rekla zašto samo 2 mjeseca,da nije dobro bas tako često raditi papu i sve (da se struže grlić maternice).. inače mi je gin.dobra tako da ni sama ne znam..
> Jedino sto me malo brine je Tsh koji mi je bio 0.01, a prije toga cca mjesec i pol 1.95..


Tsh ti nizak eventualno mozes smanjiti terapiju ako pijes za nizu dozu 2 dana u tjednu...pa kad pocmes s protokolom ostani na istoj jer ce ti se opet dici zbog estrofema itd...provjeri tsh tjedan dva nakon protokola (inace provjeravaj 3/4-6 tjedana) koliko treba da se stabilizira...

----------


## Lovelife

Zenica hvala ti na odgovoru, 
Terapiju za štitnjaču ne pijem..
A vi ste opet sada plaćali ponovo sve (posto je nova donorka) ili samo transfer?

----------


## Munkica

> Papa se svugdje radi 1 godisnje tako da ignoriraj..brisevi 6 mj. Nikad nisam imala problema....


Inace, papa test se po novome (zadnjih cca 10 godina) radi svake 3 godine kod zena koje nisu u rizicnoj skupini (odgovorno seksualno ponasanje, u obitelji nema pojave raka grlica maternice) i starije su od 21 godine. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.can...uidelines.html

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, stigao odgovor da su našli donoricu. Početak njezinog ciklusa je sredinom srpnja. Cure, što to sad znači? Da će nam usklađivati cikluse pa postupak u kolovozu ili već u srpnju?
Lovelife, neobično mi je da hormoni štitnjače variraju a nisu te stavili na terapiju! Meni jedino tsh varira pa sam na terapiji.

----------


## Ženica75

> Zenica hvala ti na odgovoru, 
> Terapiju za štitnjaču ne pijem..
> A vi ste opet sada plaćali ponovo sve (posto je nova donorka) ili samo transfer?


Sve placas ispocetka...sve naplacuju i krv su mi htjeli naplatit 10 eura kad sam prosli put bila prosli tolike km...sami sam ih pogledala pa su odustali (imala ovulaciju i nisu radili FET...i dalje ne kuzim zasto nisu?!...)

----------


## Ženica75

> Inace, papa test se po novome (zadnjih cca 10 godina) radi svake 3 godine kod zena koje nisu u rizicnoj skupini (odgovorno seksualno ponasanje, u obitelji nema pojave raka grlica maternice) i starije su od 21 godine. 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.can...uidelines.html


Eto vidis nisam to znala...dobro je znati...

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, to sada su mi hormoni bili ok, jedino sada zadnji Tsh vađen u sklopu krvne slike je snižen, moram to ponoviti.. joj...bas mi nije svejedno ako je to otišli u hiper..

Zenica, znaci opet 6000 €? I koliko ste sada dobili js? Koliko embrija?
I nakon svako koliko se smije raditi ET?

----------


## Ženica75

Žene upravo sam dobila nalaz od bete....1733.1 ma je li to moguce!!!!! K O N A Č N O!!!!! U soku sam!

----------


## Tasha1981

> Žene upravo sam dobila nalaz od bete....1733.1 ma je li to moguce!!!!! K O N A Č N O!!!!! U soku sam!



Ženica75 čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :grouphug: 
Dakle, stvarno ERA test daje neke rezultate...
Možeš li mi molit te pojasniti tu pretragu...ja bih trebala isto ići, sa NK stanicama...

----------


## Ženica75

> Ženica75 čestitam 
> Dakle, stvarno ERA test daje neke rezultate...
> Možeš li mi molit te pojasniti tu pretragu...ja bih trebala isto ići, sa NK stanicama...


Hvala Tasha nisam bila na ERI (to mi je jos ostalo...) NK sam napravila dan poslije FETa za svaki slucaj i bio je ok nalaz...omo drugacije od svega sa sam radila ASET (FET) da se pogidi implantacijski prozor...th. utrogrstan, estrofem, folat, decortin i prvi put Clexane 0.4

----------


## Lovelife

Ženica75, ajmeee, čestitam!!! To je visoka Beta!!!!

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Zenica, a tko upućuje na te pretrage? NK stanica i ERA? 
Čestitam od srca još jednom! ♥️♥️♥️

----------


## Nika39

Ženica75, čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## Tasha1981

> Hvala Tasha nisam bila na ERI (to mi je jos ostalo...) NK sam napravila dan poslije FETa za svaki slucaj i bio je ok nalaz...omo drugacije od svega sa sam radila ASET (FET) da se pogidi implantacijski prozor...th. utrogrstan, estrofem, folat, decortin i prvi put Clexane 0.4


A NK stanice si vadila iz krvi? Dakle, postoji i ta opcija gađanja implantacijskog prozora sa miješanim stanicama ( 3-dnevnom i blasticom)?
Bože, koliko podataka, vrti mi se u glavi...
U svakom slučaju, sada uživaj, zaslužila si  :Smile:

----------


## Ženica75

> Draga Zenica, a tko upućuje na te pretrage? NK stanica i ERA? 
> Čestitam od srca još jednom! ♥️♥️♥️


Nazalost nitko te ne upucuje dok vsljda ne dodes do toga da sam istrazujes i probas sve sto smatras da bi pomoglo...PFC mi je predlozio ASET i to neka dr. koja je svjeze dosla i kkha se bas potrudila da malo prouci sve...sve ostalo sam sama sve istrazivala....placala..da ne kazem da s 44. g. nemas pravo na nista svi ti okrenu leda (hzzo gin.) Najvise uputnica sam dobila od mladih lijecnika opce prakse na zamijeni..hvala im do neba...

----------


## Argente

Opa Ženiceeeee  :Bouncing:  pa stvarno je bilo vrijeme da se i tebi posreći! Čestitam!!

----------


## Ženica75

> A NK stanice si vadila iz krvi? Dakle, postoji i ta opcija gađanja implantacijskog prozora sa miješanim stanicama ( 3-dnevnom i blasticom)?
> Bože, koliko podataka, vrti mi se u glavi...
> U svakom slučaju, sada uživaj, zaslužila si


Tako je NK iz krvi u Europe international ivf prag takoder odlicna koordinatorica Dina i dr. Kult..inace sam se vec njima spremala ak ovo ne bi uspilo...

----------


## Ženica75

Hvala vam svima i tu sam za sva pitanja...pratit cu vas i dalje...

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala ti Zenice, bas sam jako sretna zbog tebe i svake druge zenice koja uspije, to mi je ujedno i utjeha i nada da je moguće za nas koji smo “otpisani”
Upornost i vjera  se isplatila

----------


## Nika39

Ženica75, jel postoji određeni dan ciklusa ili postupka kad se ispituju NK stanice? Koliko sam čitala to se i kod nas može izvaditi. Jel postojao poseban razlog zašto si to u Pragu vadila?

----------


## Ženica75

Draga Nika ja sam NK stanice vadila na svoju ruku mada mi je i dr. Kult to predlozio...kod nas za sve moras imat neku indikaciju i pov. bolesti..nakon 42. g. nemres nista preko hzzo-a sve moras platiti (nisam mogla dobiti uputnicu...) a i nasi ginekolozi ne znaju puno toga....kod nas to kosta između 2000-3000 kn (privatno) ja sam u pragu to platila 70 eura nalaz za tri dana...vadila pod utrogestanom, estrofemom i decortinom nebitan je dan ciklusa..

----------


## Nika39

Hvala ti puno za info. A jel to bolje izvadit prije transfera ili kada? Moj soc.gin.je za sada bio korektan i sve mi je uputnice pisao pa bi možda i to htio.

----------


## Ženica75

> Hvala ti puno za info. A jel to bolje izvadit prije transfera ili kada? Moj soc.gin.je za sada bio korektan i sve mi je uputnice pisao pa bi možda i to htio.


Svakako prije da znas na cemu si i da ti prilagode terapiju...ja sam to napravila iz prakticnih razloga kad sam vec bila tamo u Pragu napravila sam i NK da se ne vracam samo zbog toga...

----------


## Tina1979

> Žene upravo sam dobila nalaz od bete....1733.1 ma je li to moguce!!!!! K O N A Č N O!!!!! U soku sam!


Super!!!!! Čestitam, baš mi je drago čuti za bilo koju u ovoj situaciji da je uspjela.

----------


## mrgud1978

> Žene upravo sam dobila nalaz od bete....1733.1 ma je li to moguce!!!!! K O N A Č N O!!!!! U soku sam!


Super vijesti, čestitam ti...suuppeeerrr

----------


## sara79

> Hvala Tasha nisam bila na ERI (to mi je jos ostalo...) NK sam napravila dan poslije FETa za svaki slucaj i bio je ok nalaz...omo drugacije od svega sa sam radila ASET (FET) da se pogidi implantacijski prozor...th. utrogrstan, estrofem, folat, decortin i prvi put Clexane 0.4


Čestitam!
Nije li isto ERA test i ASET? Samo što ovi iz Praga drugačije zovu!! I kod ERA test se gadja implantacijski prozor!

Ja sam za ovo već čula da se kod feta ide s miješanim embrijima. Takodjer se radi o klinikama vani.

----------


## LF2

Ženo, čestitam  :Kiss:  Bravo!!!

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, dobila sam odgovor iz Pronatala za cijenu Preimplantacijskog screening embrija: do 4 embrija je 2500 €, od 5 do 8 3500€, i svaki sljedeći preko 8 je 300€.

Nika, i meni se javila Andrijana da je bila bolesna, i da smo na listi za donorku.

Koliko još tu ima dodatnih pretraga, stvarno nismo pametni koliko široko ići. 

Zenica sto si ti sada uzela od dodatnih metoda?

----------


## Nika39

A jel ti javila kako će taj cijeli postupak ići dalje? Meni je napisala da ciklus donorki počinje sredinom srpnja i sad se opet par dana ne javlja.

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, nije mi to rekla, već samo da smo na listi

----------


## Lovelife

Ako ciklus počinje sredinom srpnja, onda bi vama (donirki) punkciju padala početkom kolovoza..
A trebas i ti znati sto točno od terapije trebas uzimati 

Da li si ti razmišljala sto bi od dodatnih metoda uzela?

----------


## Nika39

Jesam, ali nisam još stavila na papir konkretno. Morat ću to ovih dana. Iskreno, ograničeni smo budžetom, tako da neće biti previše. Svašta sam probala u rh i u postupku i kao priprema(razne alternative) pa ništa nije upalilo. Sad sam nekako opuštenija i mislim da će biti ok ako je suđeno i bez previše dodataka.

----------


## Gita 10

> Žene upravo sam dobila nalaz od bete....1733.1 ma je li to moguce!!!!! K O N A Č N O!!!!! U soku sam!


Čestitam i želim ti uredan nastavak trudnoće

----------


## LF2

> Cure, dobila sam odgovor iz Pronatala za cijenu Preimplantacijskog screening embrija: do 4 embrija je 2500 €, od 5 do 8 3500€, i svaki sljedeći preko 8 je 300€.
> 
> Nika, i meni se javila Andrijana da je bila bolesna, i da smo na listi za donorku.
> 
> Koliko još tu ima dodatnih pretraga, stvarno nismo pametni koliko široko ići. 
> 
> Zenica sto si ti sada uzela od dodatnih metoda?


Poskupili malo ove godine. U prosincu su mi pisali 5-8 embrija, NGS metoda 3000 €. Svaki naredni 300 €. 
Čini se da sam pokrenula lavinu predimplantacijskog genetskog testiranja.
Mi idemo na donaciju oocita na kraju.
Pretpostavlja se da je problem u njima.

----------


## Inesz

Žene sretno u postupcima  :Heart: 

Za odluke o dodatnim postupcima kod IVF-a ovdje možete pogledati što kaže nezavisno regulatorno tijelo za humanu reprodukciju i embriologiju iz Ujedinjenog Kraljevstva:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/92401-D...ne-poma%C5%BEu

----------


## Ženica75

> Cure, dobila sam odgovor iz Pronatala za cijenu Preimplantacijskog screening embrija: do 4 embrija je 2500 €, od 5 do 8 3500€, i svaki sljedeći preko 8 je 300€.
> 
> Nika, i meni se javila Andrijana da je bila bolesna, i da smo na listi za donorku.
> 
> Koliko još tu ima dodatnih pretraga, stvarno nismo pametni koliko široko ići. 
> 
> Zenica sto si ti sada uzela od dodatnih metoda?


Jedanput sam bila uzela embrioglue
nista od toga...pod dodatnu metodu sam na preporuku dr. iz PFCa uzela ASET 300 eura...

----------


## Ženica75

Kod puno neuspjelih postupaka gdje ste provjerili sve sto se provjeriti dade ja bi svakako napravila ERA test mislim da je to bitno..implantacijski prozor moze bit pomaknut i tako mozete u nedogled ici na postupke...eto meni je srecom upalio ASET tskoder vezan za implantacijski prozor ocito...

----------


## Tina1979

Od srijede smo u Pragu i čekamo sutrašnji dan da vidimo od šest oplođenih stanica koliko smo kvalitetnih embrija dobili. Prošli puta od šest dva upotrebljiva. Objašnjenje nismo dobili zašto takav rezultat.
Naravno trebali smo razmisliti što od metoda ćemo dodatno uzeti i onda jučer pročitah ono britansko izvješće koje je neka negdje na rodi priljepila iz čega se vidi da za većinu tih metoda nema čvrstih dokaza da bitno pospješuju uspješnost postupka. 
Sve mi se više čini da je to individualna trenutna reakcija svake od nas i da tu dodatne metode nisu presudne. Ako se trba dogoditi, dogodit će se. Svaka čast vama upornima u godinama 42 plus koje uporno pokušavate. Ali ako ovaj postupak završi kao i prošli iskreno ni ne razmišljam o novom postupku dok mi netko argumentirano i meni individualno ne objasni zašto misli da bi kod mene trebalo tako i tako. Neka od vas je napisala da čak i za neke testove moramo same pitati. Helo, ne ide to tako. Ako sam ja stručnjak za nešto i nekome uzimam novac onda je moja zadaća da toj osobi objasnim stvari korak po korak. A ne da te ja moram za sve pitati. 
Vjerojatno je problem u meni i osobi kakva sam, ali mi je neprihvatljivo da netko tko se izdaje za stručnjaka toliko toga prepušta meni da ja o tome mislim, čitam i postavljam pitanja. 
Valjda profesorica u meni ne može pobjeći od metodičkog pristupa. Prvo mi ljepo objasni, daj mi opcije, svoje mišljenje i onda pusti mene da donesem odluku. 
Oprostite na podužoj poruci, ali jednostavno sam to trebala izbaciti iz sebe. I ako postupak bude uspješan neću promijeniti mišljenje da je to sve postao veliki biznis i još uvijek područje na kojem se mora puuuuno istraživati.

----------


## Nika39

Tina, u potpunosti se slažem s tobom. Ovaj forum nam svima pomaže da lakše plivamo u moru svih informacija i onoga što možemo ili ne možemo očekivati. Držim fige da vas sutra dočekaju oni dobitni embriji, neovisno o broju. 
Kad ti se bude dalo i uhvatiš vremena, molim te napiši mi što slijedi dalje kad ti jave kad će donorki početi ciklus? Meni su javili, al sam sad malo nervozna jer mi nakon potvrde da mi odgovara taj datum nisu ništa javili. Uopće ne kužim što sad slijedi.

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, mislim da vam se ciklusi moraju uskladiti, a i da na dan punkcije morate ti i suprug biti u Pragu..
A ovo ne odgovaranje radi zbunjenost (kao da i ovako nismo dovoljno van sebe)
Ali i ovo praćenje našeg endometrija i lijekovi, tko nam to prepisuje..
Ako ovi iz Praga, kako mogu ako nas nikad nisu vidjeli?
Možda bi nam Ženica75 mogla odgovoriti..

----------


## Ženica75

Zenice koje idete na donaciju js nis ne brinite..vi se uskladujte s donatoricama na nacin da pijte kontracepciju (ja sam pila Logest) sve ce vam koordinatorica napisati..cijelio protokol...ako imate preko 42. Sve lijekove morate sami kupiti tu vam vas ginekolog pise privatni recept na njemu mora pisati da je ponavljajuci pazite na zalihe i nariktajte alarme za svaki lijek vidite tablice/ili imajte kutijice u koje cete svako jutro spremati lijekove...ne smijte zaboravit popit lijek! Nakon toga dolazite u Prag suprig daje svjezu spermu ( mene su jedanput pitali he hocu zamrznutu od proslog puta) NE bilja je svjeza! Radite s muzem na boljem spermiogramu....nakon sto da spermu oploduju se i cekate par dana obicno je to 3 dana 72 sata!!i tu budite oprezni sve pitajte unaprijed kako i nakoji nacin ce ici na 3 ili 5 dana ...spremajte 2 po 2 u slamke!!!

----------


## Ženica75

Kad se oplode onda vam have koliko ih je oplodeno i koliko su uzdrzali do 3 dana...odlazite na razgovor s embriologom i tu mozete pitati pitanja...ako je doma bilo sve ok i uzv je lokazao dobar endometrij idete na svjezi transfer..sve nakon toga je FET...moj savijet ja bi uvijek radila dva uzv nekad i tri jer ponekad se endometrij ne zadeblha dovoljno pa moj ginic poveca dozu do praga ne samo estrfemom imate i flastere....

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Zenica75!
Sigurno budemo imale još pitanja  :Smile:

----------


## Lovelife

Zenica75, vi ste radili PGD metodu?

----------


## Tina1979

Nika 39 žao mi je, ali mi smo na donaciji sperme tako da ti ne mogu odgovoriti kako dalje nakon što saznaš za donorkin ciklus.
Na žalost, naš rezultat je malo bolji od prvog postupka, sad imamo tri embrija, tako da su ovog trečeg predložili za zamrzavanje. Ali smo došli do odgovora da je kod mene očito problem kvalitete jajne stanice. Godine čine svoje, očito. 
Naravno, moj mozak koji mora imati plan u naprijed razmišlja već o mogućem FET - u. Možete mi molim vas reči koja je procedura u tom slučaju, koliko dana se boravi u Pragu? Da li oni odmrzavaju dan ranije ili mi moramo doći u Prag i recimo saznati da nije preživio?
Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Tina, a da li ste imali svježi transfer? 
Ovo drugo sigurno Zenica75 zna..
Hvala za sve odgovore, doista puno znače!

----------


## Tina1979

Lovelife, da svježi transfer dva embrija i prvi puta i sada. Prvi puta 72 sata stara, ovaj puta 96 sati. 
Rekla je embriologica da je po kvaliteti ovaj bolji 1 ili 2 na skali gdje je jedan izvrsno.

----------


## Nika39

Tina, držimo fige za dobru betu.
Cure, hvala na svim odgovorima. Najžalosnije(ali na našu sreću) je što su vaši odgovori konkretniji i brži od odgovora koordinatorica.

----------


## Ženica75

> Zenica75, vi ste radili PGD metodu?


Ne to nismo...nemojte uvijek mislir da je do embrija...oni koji su dobri ti su i prezivjeli a embriolozi su izabrali najbolje...eto ko bi rekao da veliku ulogu igra imlantacijski prozor...

----------


## Ženica75

> Nika 39 žao mi je, ali mi smo na donaciji sperme tako da ti ne mogu odgovoriti kako dalje nakon što saznaš za donorkin ciklus.
> Na žalost, naš rezultat je malo bolji od prvog postupka, sad imamo tri embrija, tako da su ovog trečeg predložili za zamrzavanje. Ali smo došli do odgovora da je kod mene očito problem kvalitete jajne stanice. Godine čine svoje, očito. 
> Naravno, moj mozak koji mora imati plan u naprijed razmišlja već o mogućem FET - u. Možete mi molim vas reči koja je procedura u tom slučaju, koliko dana se boravi u Pragu? Da li oni odmrzavaju dan ranije ili mi moramo doći u Prag i recimo saznati da nije preživio?
> Hvala na odgovoru


Kod FETa najmanje boravis put, transfer, dan poslije odlazak...ako je embrij dobar nema bojazni od odmrzavanja...sve ce biti dobro...ja sam bila na par i sve je dobro proslo..cak i sad kad mi je  od 9 oplodenih ostalo samo 3 zamrznuli su dva od 72 sata i jedan 120 sati i tako odmrznuli sve ok ne brini za to...

----------


## Lovelife

Zenica, a gdje si ti na kraju radila ERA test i sto ti je on pokazao?

I molim te možeš mi pojasniti..mi idemo sa doniranim js..postupak košta cca 6500€ (sa onim dodatnim metodama) dobijemo npr. 9 stanica, 5embrija, prvi puta ET, ako ne uspije onda FET koji se placa 600-700€? (I tako dok se ne potroše embriji..)
I ako ne uspije onda ispočetka nova donorka- cca6000€+ FETovi+ svi ti dodatni Testovi ukoliko ih želimo..? 
Koliko obično bude embrija od 1 donorke?
Hvala

----------


## Nika39

Ženica, a kojom metodom se provjerava implantacijski prozor ako se ide u svježi transfer? Jesam ja to uopće dobro shvatila-ako je fet onda se aset metodom to radi?

----------


## Ženica75

> Zenica, a gdje si ti na kraju radila ERA test i sto ti je on pokazao?
> 
> I molim te možeš mi pojasniti..mi idemo sa doniranim js..postupak košta cca 6500€ (sa onim dodatnim metodama) dobijemo npr. 9 stanica, 5embrija, prvi puta ET, ako ne uspije onda FET koji se placa 600-700€? (I tako dok se ne potroše embriji..)
> I ako ne uspije onda ispočetka nova donorka- cca6000€+ FETovi+ svi ti dodatni Testovi ukoliko ih želimo..? 
> Koliko obično bude embrija od 1 donorke?
> Hvala


Nisam radila ERA test to mi je bilo u planu...njega mozete radiiti odim Praga i u Novom Sadu najblize nama...
Da svaki slijedeci FET je 700 eur...a gle ja sam prvi put dobila od 8 js 6 oplođenih 2-2-2-2 i nis nije upalilo...drugi put 9 js 9 oplođeno prezvila 3...to ti je individualno al mislim da garantiraju jedan...nesto je manja cijena bila drugi put...

----------


## Ženica75

> Ženica, a kojom metodom se provjerava implantacijski prozor ako se ide u svježi transfer? Jesam ja to uopće dobro shvatila-ako je fet onda se aset metodom to radi?


Implantacijski prozor tocnije određuje pretraga ERA test...nesto slicno histetoskopiji/biopsiji tkiva endometrija...mr. google pogledajte opis...ASETom dr. "Napamet" gađa dan kad ce napravit transfer meni je on bio na 30 dan ciklusa..koliko sam shvatila aset sa dva stadija embrija ima vecu sansu da se pogodo taj impl.prozor ili s tim 72 sata ili 120 sati starim embrijima.

----------


## Ženica75

https://www.fertility-ivf.eu/hr/metody/era-test/

----------


## Ženica75

https://www.pragueivf.com/hr/knowledge-base/aset

----------


## Ženica75

https://www.pragueivf.com/hr/treatment-methods

----------


## Lovelife

A ovo je sada bilo 3.donorka? 
Kako su oni od istog ciklusa dobili embrije različite starosti? Onda ste išli na FET? 
Nadam se da nisam dosadna sa pitanjima, i hvala za odg.
Kao sto je netko već rekao, ovdje saznajemo najviše. 
A sa koliko embrija se obično ide u FET?

----------


## Ženica75

> A ovo je sada bilo 3.donorka? 
> Kako su oni od istog ciklusa dobili embrije različite starosti? Onda ste išli na FET? 
> Nadam se da nisam dosadna sa pitanjima, i hvala za odg.
> Kao sto je netko već rekao, ovdje saznajemo najviše. 
> A sa koliko embrija se obično ide u FET?


Od druge..pa postupokom zamrzavanja do 3. i 5.dana..tako je vec sam par puta napisala da se radilo o FETu...

----------


## hueber

Lijep pozdrav svima. Nova sam na ovom forumu, iako vas već duže vrijeme čitam. 

Pripremam se za postupak s doniranom jajnom stanicom i trenutno sam u nedoumici odabrati Pronatal Sanatorium ili PFC. Ako biste mi mogli pomoći savjetom ili preporukom, bila bih jako zahvalna. 

U Pronatalu su mi napisali da moram čekati otprilike 2 mjeseca da pronađu odgovarajuću donatoricu, a u PFC bih već ovih dana mogla početi usklađivanje s donatoricom. E sad, koordinatorica iz Pronatala mi je odgovorila da se kod njih čeka jer biraju odgovarajući donatoricu u skladu s mojim karakteristikama i preferencijama. Znači li to onda da to ne rade u PFC-u kada su mi već sada ponudili da krenem s usklađivanjem (ne znam ništa o donatorici). 

Kakva su vaša iskustva? Koliko je realno uopće očekivati da se naše preferencije uopće uzmu u obzir ili se tim kriterijem ne treba voditi? Nije mi uopće važno da donatorica npr. fizički liči na mene, no voljela bih da je npr. inteligentna i zdrava osoba. U tom smislu me zanima koliko možemo utjecati na izbor osobe. 

Unaprijed hvala na pomoći.

----------


## Lovelife

Zenica 75 hvala na pojašnjenju

Nika, jesu li ti sto javili u vezi sinkronizacije ciklusa?

Hueber, tu dilemu svi imamo..većina ih bira između te dvije klinike..
Zdrava mislim da mora biti inače ne bi mogla biti donorka, nadam se
A da li usklađuju i stručnu spremu uz fenotip, to ne znam.. mogle bi to pitati naše koordinatorice..

----------


## Nika39

Ništa mi nisu javili. 
Hueber, pretpostavljam da ipak vode računa o podudarnosti u fizičkom izgledu. Zdrave moraju biti, a intelekt...kako nam se posreći :Smile: . 
Ženica75, kako si ti?

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, a koji datum ste vi dobili?
I koliko dana planirate biti u Pragu?

----------


## Nika39

Ništa konkretno, samo da sredinom srpnja počinje ciklus donorki. I poslije tišina. Sad sam novi mail poslala. Da nema ovog foruma, totalno bi izludila jer se ponašaju kao da mi sve znamo. I još se moram duboko ispričavat na smetnji i moljakat za informacije. I sve za debele pare.
Hvala vam svima do neba, koje dijelite informacije ovdje.

----------


## Ženica75

> Ništa mi nisu javili. 
> Hueber, pretpostavljam da ipak vode računa o podudarnosti u fizičkom izgledu. Zdrave moraju biti, a intelekt...kako nam se posreći. 
> Ženica75, kako si ti?


Hvala Nika na pitanju..
Malo sam ok pa opet nisam ringispil emocija...nemam nikakave simptome..jefino sam ujuto gladna a nijad nusam bila i malo ocvrsnule grudi i znam se probudit vrlo rano oko 5 i nemrem zaspat opet...sutra idem na prvi uzv..ginicka me poslala da se javim u neku bolnicu koj ima Ambulantu za visokorizicnu trudnocu..osla na SD nije bilo parkinga popiz....i otisla na VV hahsha zbog slobodnog parkinga i super neki mladi dr. Eto malo me strah...i moja soc.gin.i taj dr. Uz VV me salju sto prije na komplikacije -bolovanje??!! A ja nisam spremna!! Minusi na racunu...
Jel zna kolika je sad naknada za komplikacije? Jel smijem prvo otic na godisnji pa onda bolovanje?

----------


## Lovelife

Zenica75, nadam se da će sve biti ok!
S tobom smo u mislima  :Wink: 
Godišnji pa bolovanje, mislim da je moguće, nisam sigurna 
Ja sam  u maloj firmi, i cijeli godišnji “moram” potrošiti u 8 mj i onda praktički cijelu godinu nigdje nesmijem, eventualno 1 dan dobijem, i panika me lovi kako ću sve iskombinirati

----------


## Nika39

Ženica, sad misli na vas dvoje. Toliko toga ste se do ovoga odricali(sudim po sebi, možda griješim) i ovo ćete nekako pregrmiti. Ako kažu da trebaš usporiti, možda bolje da poslušaš. 
Trebam pomoć vas iskusnih. Javila mi koordinatorica da može doći suprug u 7. Mj. Kad donorici bude punkcija, a ja poslije kad budem spremna. Ako sam dobro shvatila, to bi bio FET? E sad ide dio koji uopće ne razumijem. Kaže ako nećemo tako da nam traže novu donorku s kojom ćemo se uskladit! Zašto novu? Uopće mi nije napisala kada bi trebala početi piti kontracepciju niti koju. Kako uopće cijela ta priča krene? Šta joj trebam napisati da me ozbiljno shvati?

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, a tko ti je koordinatorica?
I molim te sto si ti sve od svojih i suprugovih nalaza poslala?

----------


## Ženica75

> Ženica, sad misli na vas dvoje. Toliko toga ste se do ovoga odricali(sudim po sebi, možda griješim) i ovo ćete nekako pregrmiti. Ako kažu da trebaš usporiti, možda bolje da poslušaš. 
> Trebam pomoć vas iskusnih. Javila mi koordinatorica da može doći suprug u 7. Mj. Kad donorici bude punkcija, a ja poslije kad budem spremna. Ako sam dobro shvatila, to bi bio FET? E sad ide dio koji uopće ne razumijem. Kaže ako nećemo tako da nam traže novu donorku s kojom ćemo se uskladit! Zašto novu? Uopće mi nije napisala kada bi trebala početi piti kontracepciju niti koju. Kako uopće cijela ta priča krene? Šta joj trebam napisati da me ozbiljno shvati?


Draga Nika meni tu kod tebe nesto nije jasno...ako vec ide muz dati svjezu spermu da se oplode js zasto ne bi odmah ti isla na svjezi transfer..obucno se to tako radi ides nakon 3 dana na et...ali ste onda duze u pragu...svo rade svjeze transfer (osim ak si u banani s endometrijem...) onda sve nakkn toga je FET...pa sta niste sad uskladeni??si pila kontracepciju i estrofem, decoetin???meni onda to smrdi na banku donirane js?!!! Postoje i banke donirane js...trazi svjezi transfer!!!

----------


## Lovelife

Zenica75, točno to, i meni je to sve sumnjivo..dr.Baldani je rekla u onom članku da su jajne stanice u Pragu iz Ukrajine.. 

Kako uopće možemo biti sigurne sa čime rade i sto dobivamo? 
Također da li se gleda povijest bolesti roditelja od donorke?

----------


## Sanrio

Evo da se i ja javim sa svojim friškim praškim iskustvom...danas smo se vratili nakon što smo 10 dana bili u Pragu. Sve u svemu obavili smo pola posla. Od 10 jajnih stanica dobili smo 9 blastocista od kojih je 5 vrhunskih a 4 malo slabije. Do transfera nije došlo pošto sam ovulirala unatoč ljekovima tako da je nakon provjere progesterona odlučeno da se ide na freeze all i FET sredinom 8 mj.
Malo je reći da smo bili razočarani ali s druge strane mi je drago da nisu forsirali transfer sa takvim hormonima.
Naravno, mi smo karte i smještaj unaprijed kupili računajući da će doć do transfera i nije bilo šanse da ih zamijenimo ili čak kupimo nove pošto su letovi bili rasprodani tako da smo ostali cijelih 10 dana.
Iscrpljeni smo fizički,psihički a bome i financijski.

----------


## Nika39

Sanrio, žao mi je da je tako ispalo, ali ima nade da sve bude ok, a i materijala :Smile: . Pored svih drugih muka sigurno se ne nadaš da će se to dogoditi. Ima li neki način da se ovulacija 100% izbjegne ili moraš i za to imati sreće?
Lovelife, moja kordinatorica je Andrijana P.. Ljubazna je u komunikaciji, ali malo je kratka s informacijama. Pojasnila mi je,tek nakon što sam poslala još jedan mail, ovu našu situaciju. Zapravo je jednostavno, našli su odgovarajuću donorku i htjeli su pokušati da nam se prirodnim putem, bez lijekova, poklope ciklusi. Sad je skužila da to ipak neće ići pa će me obavijestiti što i kako dalje. U moru mailova koje šalje, zaboravila je napisati taj mali detalj, a valjda se podrazumijevalo da ja to sve savršeno kužim!! A ja nisam ništa skužila. I da, tražila sam isključivo svježi transfer.

----------


## Nika39

Čitala sam o ukrajinskim postignućima u mpo, i ugodno sam iznenađena. Oni su vrlo napredni i imaju liberalni zakon. Ne brine me čak ni da je donorka Ukrajinka, samo da ima zdrava i kvalitetna jajca :Smile: i da su svježa. A gle, da je sve išlo prirodnim putem tko zna čije bi gene dijete povuklo, babe, djeda ili rođaka iz Ukrajine :Smile:  Samo nek se oni nama zdravi zapelcaju!

----------


## Lovelife

Ne smeta ni meni da je donorka Ukrajinka, ali onda to imamo pravo znati?
Npr.za Makedoniju se zna-radi se sa smrznutim js iz Ukrajine, a ovdje.. hmm
Uostalom tada je i manja cijena, ako se ne varam 
Nika, a jesi sve nalaze obavila i poslala?

----------


## Ženica75

> Evo da se i ja javim sa svojim friškim praškim iskustvom...danas smo se vratili nakon što smo 10 dana bili u Pragu. Sve u svemu obavili smo pola posla. Od 10 jajnih stanica dobili smo 9 blastocista od kojih je 5 vrhunskih a 4 malo slabije. Do transfera nije došlo pošto sam ovulirala unatoč ljekovima tako da je nakon provjere progesterona odlučeno da se ide na freeze all i FET sredinom 8 mj.
> Malo je reći da smo bili razočarani ali s druge strane mi je drago da nisu forsirali transfer sa takvim hormonima.
> Naravno, mi smo karte i smještaj unaprijed kupili računajući da će doć do transfera i nije bilo šanse da ih zamijenimo ili čak kupimo nove pošto su letovi bili rasprodani tako da smo ostali cijelih 10 dana.
> Iscrpljeni smo fizički,psihički a bome i financijski.


Ista situacija ko i kod mene s ovulacijom...preko estrofema..događa se..medutim moj mpo iz zagreba kaxe da su mogi napravit transfer?! To jos moram istrazit...jel u PFC u?
I kod mene 9 oplodenih pa na kraju 3 prezivjela...drugi put bi trebala dobiti decapeptyl depot 3,75 mg da sprijeci ovulaciju...ona drzi mj.dana

----------


## Ženica75

> Ne smeta ni meni da je donorka Ukrajinka, ali onda to imamo pravo znati?
> Npr.za Makedoniju se zna-radi se sa smrznutim js iz Ukrajine, a ovdje.. hmm
> Uostalom tada je i manja cijena, ako se ne varam 
> Nika, a jesi sve nalaze obavila i poslala?


Ako garantiraju da su donatorice "svjeze" i po zakonu samo cehinje onda te treba smetati i svih nas...to se zove pravo na obavijestenost pacijenata...

----------


## Nika39

Slažem se da imamo pravo znati. A jel itko imao takvo iskustvo ili zna da je nekom "podvaljena" nečehinja?

----------


## Sanrio

> Ista situacija ko i kod mene s ovulacijom...preko estrofema..događa se..medutim moj mpo iz zagreba kaxe da su mogi napravit transfer?! To jos moram istrazit...jel u PFC u?
> I kod mene 9 oplodenih pa na kraju 3 prezivjela...drugi put bi trebala dobiti decapeptyl depot 3,75 mg da sprijeci ovulaciju...ona drzi mj.dana


Ženica 75,sjećam se da je i kod tebe bilo tako. Još sam si mislila pa neće valjda i kod mene  :Smile:  :Smile:  yeah,right!
Je, dala mi je Diphereline depo injekciju koju moram aplicirati drugi dan sad ovog ciklusa koji treba doći.
Je, u PFC u sam.
Ženica 75, koja je tvoja shema za uzimanje terapije bila? Da li si npr. Estrofem i utrogestan uzimala u isto vrijeme ili si uzimala sa nekim razmakom od cca sat vremena? Kad si uzimala folnu a kad Aspirin, u koje doba dana?
I daaaa, čestitam ti od srca  :Kiss: 
Rekla je doktorica da bi se teoretski transfer mogao obaviti ali da su znatno manje šanse. E *****u sad,ko bi ga znao.
Smrznuli su ih 1-1-1-1-1-2-2 u 120 satu.

----------


## sara79

Sanrio odlican rezultat, bravo!!!
A tko je te pratio na uzv do punkcije? 
To je se moglo vidjeti i prije dal ces ovulirati i da eventualno nece biti transfera :/

----------


## sara79

Zene sve vi koje idete o svom trosku i soc.ginekolozi vam prave probleme za uputnice i recepte za lijekove nedajte se omesti. 
Vecina privatnih mpo klinika ima suradnju sa kolegama socijalnim ginekolozima gdje upravo posalju svoje pacijente i sve sto privatni dr napise da se treba napraviti ili napisati recept ce socijalni dr izvrsiti.

Pitajte po klinikama s kojim ginekolozima rade, nemojte se ustrucavati!!!!!!!

----------


## Tasha1981

> Hvala Nika na pitanju..
> Malo sam ok pa opet nisam ringispil emocija...nemam nikakave simptome..jefino sam ujuto gladna a nijad nusam bila i malo ocvrsnule grudi i znam se probudit vrlo rano oko 5 i nemrem zaspat opet...sutra idem na prvi uzv..ginicka me poslala da se javim u neku bolnicu koj ima Ambulantu za visokorizicnu trudnocu..osla na SD nije bilo parkinga popiz....i otisla na VV hahsha zbog slobodnog parkinga i super neki mladi dr. Eto malo me strah...i moja soc.gin.i taj dr. Uz VV me salju sto prije na komplikacije -bolovanje??!! A ja nisam spremna!! Minusi na racunu...
> Jel zna kolika je sad naknada za komplikacije? Jel smijem prvo otic na godisnji pa onda bolovanje?



Ženice, naravno da možeš prvo koristiti GO, ali to ti sve ovisi kako se dogovoriš sa poslodavcem. Komplikacije su max 4257,28 kn što možeš dobiti. Ako imaš manju plaću od tog iznosa onda je naknada 100 % neto satnica prethodnih 6 mjeseci. 
Poslodavac ti izdaje obrazac Er-1 koji skupa sa doznakom nosiš na HZZO.

----------


## Tina1979

Hej.
Imam pitanje, ovaj ponedjeljak je bio transfer embrija. Danas me počela boliti glava i fakat mi nije dobro, ne mogu se koncentrirat, a imam brdo papirologije za raditi. Što od tableta smijem piti za glavobolju s obzirom na trenutnu situaciju. Inače pijem ibuprofen u normalnim situacijama. Da li ga trenutno smijem piti? Negdje sam pročitala da smijem samo lupocet?
Ima koja iskustva s tbletama za glvobolju?

----------


## Lovelife

> Slažem se da imamo pravo znati. A jel itko imao takvo iskustvo ili zna da je nekom "podvaljena" nečehinja?


Možda mi samo paničarimo, jer nam šturo odgovaraju na mailove.. vjerojatno imaju gužvu a možda misle da mi to znamo..
Da nema ovog foruma, ništa ne bih znala

----------


## hueber

Hvala svima na odgovoru. Shvatila sam iz vaših postova da smo svi otprilike u istoj dilemi. No, muči me ta razlika u pristupu.

Ne razumijem zašto u jednoj klinici moramo na listu za čekanje donatorice, zatim nam oni šalju opis te osobe, mi potvrđujemo da li smo suglasne ili ne i tek onda kreće usklađivanje, a u drugoj se odmah kreće s usklađivanjem. A i jedni i drugi tvrde da su naše sugestije po pitanju donatorice dobrodošle?! Meni je to nelogično i žulja me kao kamenčić u cipeli, a morala bih odlučiti u roku od nekoliko dana jer sam menstruaciju već dobila. 

Kako je to izgledalo kod drugih koje su odabrale PFC? Isto ste odmah krenule s usklađivanjem ili?

----------


## Sanrio

> Sanrio odlican rezultat, bravo!!!
> A tko je te pratio na uzv do punkcije? 
> To je se moglo vidjeti i prije dal ces ovulirati i da eventualno nece biti transfera :/


Za odličan rezultat je zaslužna donorica,mm i embriolozi, ja sam promašaj u svakom segmentu  :Sad: 
A govore ovi u Pfc u da se po kontrolnom uzv koji sam radila par dana prije punkcije donorke nije ništa  sumljivo vidjelo. Inače taj kontrolni uzv mi je radila dr. tu u RH. I meni je to čudno no dobro. Malo ćemo promjeniti strategiju za drugi put...

----------


## sara79

> Za odličan rezultat je zaslužna donorica,mm i embriolozi, ja sam promašaj u svakom segmentu 
> A govore ovi u Pfc u da se po kontrolnom uzv koji sam radila par dana prije punkcije donorke nije ništa  sumljivo vidjelo. Inače taj kontrolni uzv mi je radila dr. tu u RH. I meni je to čudno no dobro. Malo ćemo promjeniti strategiju za drugi put...


Da da znam da je rijec o donaciji js ali svejedno.
Od 10 js imati 5 odlicnih blastica je vec jako dobar rezultat a vi imate pored tih 5 imate 4 dobre blastice.
Netko dobije jedva 2 ili 3 embrija od toliko js.

Bolje bi bilo da ides kod nekoga ginekologa privatno a da se bavi ivf postupcima. Usput ti za lijekove i sve pretrage moze preporuciti socijalnog s kojim radi da ne placas sve lijekove sama.

----------


## Ženica75

> Ženica 75,sjećam se da je i kod tebe bilo tako. Još sam si mislila pa neće valjda i kod mene  yeah,right!
> Je, dala mi je Diphereline depo injekciju koju moram aplicirati drugi dan sad ovog ciklusa koji treba doći.
> Je, u PFC u sam.
> Ženica 75, koja je tvoja shema za uzimanje terapije bila? Da li si npr. Estrofem i utrogestan uzimala u isto vrijeme ili si uzimala sa nekim razmakom od cca sat vremena? Kad si uzimala folnu a kad Aspirin, u koje doba dana?
> I daaaa, čestitam ti od srca 
> Rekla je doktorica da bi se teoretski transfer mogao obaviti ali da su znatno manje šanse. E *****u sad,ko bi ga znao.
> Smrznuli su ih 1-1-1-1-1-2-2 u 120 satu.


Ovako moj protokol estrofem 2x2 ujutro u 11h i u 23h...utrogestan 3x2 7h/15h/23h....decortin poslije dorucka...folat 2h poslije decortina..clexane u 16h...
Stavi ponavljajuce alarme na mobitelu..kupi plasticnu kutiju za lijekove...svako jutro si spremi u kutijicu sve...tako neces nikad zaboravit nesto popit...odlicno spremljene blastice..imas velike sanse..pitala sam dr. Iz VV zasto nisu isli na transfer..samo zato da budu sto optimalniji uvijeti da ti visoki hormoni od ovulacije ne remete ostale procese.

----------


## Ženica75

> Zene sve vi koje idete o svom trosku i soc.ginekolozi vam prave probleme za uputnice i recepte za lijekove nedajte se omesti. 
> Vecina privatnih mpo klinika ima suradnju sa kolegama socijalnim ginekolozima gdje upravo posalju svoje pacijente i sve sto privatni dr napise da se treba napraviti ili napisati recept ce socijalni dr izvrsiti.
> 
> Pitajte po klinikama s kojim ginekolozima rade, nemojte se ustrucavati!!!!!!!


Ma naravno da daju..al problem je ako si presla 42.g nemas prava preko hzzo ...moraju pravdat...pa onda pisu neke druge sifre i bolesti...

----------


## Ženica75

> Ženice, naravno da možeš prvo koristiti GO, ali to ti sve ovisi kako se dogovoriš sa poslodavcem. Komplikacije su max 4257,28 kn što možeš dobiti. Ako imaš manju plaću od tog iznosa onda je naknada 100 % neto satnica prethodnih 6 mjeseci. 
> Poslodavac ti izdaje obrazac Er-1 koji skupa sa doznakom nosiš na HZZO.


Hvala Tasha...sanrio no meni moj mpo nije vidio ovulaciju?!a mi smo dosli na pfc uzv 3-4 dana nakon mozda se bas tada potrefila?!
Sara i ostale cure ja sam uzv za endometrij radila uvijek privatno kod mpo lijecknika koji se kuzi u to sve...i radila sam vise uzv nemi put i tri ako bi vidjeli da se nije dovoljno zadebljao...

----------


## Ženica75

A sad malo o meni hahaha..
Bila danas na prvom uzv i vidi se GV i treptaj srca...jupiiiii ali je vidio i neki hematomcuc...jezi ga nije  jo zabrinut...lored treptaja ima jis jedna tockica pa nije siguran mizda su 2 bebolina?!znat cemo za 2 tjedna...

----------


## sara79

> Ma naravno da daju..al problem je ako si presla 42.g nemas prava preko hzzo ...moraju pravdat...pa onda pisu neke druge sifre i bolesti...


Da znam, ma sve oni mogu ako hoce  :Wink: 

Jesu ti oni u Pragu rekli Clexane u 16 h?
Jednostavnije bi ti bilo ako si sama to odredila da si dajes ujutro ili uvece pred spavanje.
Obicno se tako i radi. Znam jer sam brdo postupaka prosla.

----------


## sara79

> Hvala Tasha...sanrio no meni moj mpo nije vidio ovulaciju?!a mi smo dosli na pfc uzv 3-4 dana nakon mozda se bas tada potrefila?!
> Sara i ostale cure ja sam uzv za endometrij radila uvijek privatno kod mpo lijecknika koji se kuzi u to sve...i radila sam vise uzv nemi put i tri ako bi vidjeli da se nije dovoljno zadebljao...


Ti si tu odradila i histeroskopiju kod tog mpo dr privatno?
Ne znam....mozda ti malo teze doci do jajnika pa se folikul sakrio.
Inace sumnjam da bi u 3 do 4 dana mogao narasti i da pukne pa da nastane zuto tijelo.

Super za uzv i GV  :Smile: 
Nek i dalje sve bude u redu  :Smile:

----------


## Nika39

Ženica, bravo! Držimo fige za dobar napredak!

----------


## Gita 10

> Hej.
> Imam pitanje, ovaj ponedjeljak je bio transfer embrija. Danas me počela boliti glava i fakat mi nije dobro, ne mogu se koncentrirat, a imam brdo papirologije za raditi. Što od tableta smijem piti za glavobolju s obzirom na trenutnu situaciju. Inače pijem ibuprofen u normalnim situacijama. Da li ga trenutno smijem piti? Negdje sam pročitala da smijem samo lupocet?
> Ima koja iskustva s tbletama za glvobolju?


Tina nemoj uzimati Ibuprofen zbog moguće trudnoće. Samo paracetamol-Lupocet ili Lekadol.

----------


## Ženica75

> Da znam, ma sve oni mogu ako hoce 
> Jesu ti oni u Pragu rekli Clexane u 16 h?
> Jednostavnije bi ti bilo ako si sama to odredila da si dajes ujutro ili uvece pred spavanje.
> Obicno se tako i radi. Znam jer sam brdo postupaka prosla.


Tak se potrefilo 4 sata nakon Fet su mi rekli da si sam clexan i onda uvijek isto vrijeme

----------


## Sanrio

> A sad malo o meni hahaha..
> Bila danas na prvom uzv i vidi se GV i treptaj srca...jupiiiii ali je vidio i neki hematomcuc...jezi ga nije  jo zabrinut...lored treptaja ima jis jedna tockica pa nije siguran mizda su 2 bebolina?!znat cemo za 2 tjedna...


Awwww,super! Po beti mi se i činilo da bi mogli biti twinsi :Smile:

----------


## Sanrio

Sve je to super kad živiš u civilizaciji pa su ti dostupni mpo doktori! Ja sam ovdje imala problema sa internistom u bolnici koji mi nije htio potpisati odobrenje za postupak nego mi je izmislio sumnju na takav rijetki,suludi poremećaj da tri dana nisam mogla doć sebi.
Pitao me da zašto nemam prsten?Reko, nisam udana...
Da zašto ja ne bi mogla prirodno ostat trudna?
Reko,nemam jajovode. Mogla bi samo po Duhu Svetom al to mi je dugo čekati.
E nakon toga je počelo izmišljanje potencijalnih dijagnoza. Uz SVE uredne nalaze koje dam mu donijela.
Otišla privatno i platila mišljenje interniste.

----------


## Nika39

Strašno!!!

----------


## Lovelife

[QUOTE=hueber;3111407]Hvala svima na odgovoru. Shvatila sam iz vaših postova da smo svi otprilike u istoj dilemi. No, muči me ta razlika u pristupu.

Ne razumijem zašto u jednoj klinici moramo na listu za čekanje donatorice, zatim nam oni šalju opis te osobe, mi potvrđujemo da li smo suglasne ili ne i tek onda kreće usklađivanje, a u drugoj se odmah kreće s usklađivanjem. A i jedni i drugi tvrde da su naše sugestije po pitanju donatorice dobrodošle?! Meni je to nelogično i žulja me kao kamenčić u cipeli, a morala bih odlučiti u roku od nekoliko dana jer sam menstruaciju već dobila. 

Kako je to izgledalo kod drugih koje su odabrale PFC? Isto ste odmah krenule s usklađivanjem ili?[/QUOTE

Ja nisam shvatila da nam oni šalju opis donorke? (Mi smo odabrali Pronatal)

----------


## Ženica75

[QUOTE=Lovelife;3111790]


> Hvala svima na odgovoru. Shvatila sam iz vaših postova da smo svi otprilike u istoj dilemi. No, muči me ta razlika u pristupu.
> 
> Ne razumijem zašto u jednoj klinici moramo na listu za čekanje donatorice, zatim nam oni šalju opis te osobe, mi potvrđujemo da li smo suglasne ili ne i tek onda kreće usklađivanje, a u drugoj se odmah kreće s usklađivanjem. A i jedni i drugi tvrde da su naše sugestije po pitanju donatorice dobrodošle?! Meni je to nelogično i žulja me kao kamenčić u cipeli, a morala bih odlučiti u roku od nekoliko dana jer sam menstruaciju već dobila. 
> 
> Kako je to izgledalo kod drugih koje su odabrale PFC? Isto ste odmah krenule s usklađivanjem ili?[/QUOTE
> 
> Ja nisam shvatila da nam oni šalju opis donorke? (Mi smo odabrali Pronatal)


 u PFCu traze donatoricu po fenotipu...opisu tebe / supruga..tvoja krvna grupa...ja sam i prvi i drugi put slala svoje fotke...u upitniku se detaljno opisala...oci visina tezina strucna sprema mene i muza....naglasila sve ono sto ne bi da ima- astma, alergije, hipo/hashi/dijabetes/ debljina...preferencije - zdravi zubi!!!,VSS, sportski tip da nije bucka, zdrava...

----------


## hueber

[QUOTE=Lovelife;3111790]


> Hvala svima na odgovoru. Shvatila sam iz vaših postova da smo svi otprilike u istoj dilemi. No, muči me ta razlika u pristupu.
> 
> Ne razumijem zašto u jednoj klinici moramo na listu za čekanje donatorice, zatim nam oni šalju opis te osobe, mi potvrđujemo da li smo suglasne ili ne i tek onda kreće usklađivanje, a u drugoj se odmah kreće s usklađivanjem. A i jedni i drugi tvrde da su naše sugestije po pitanju donatorice dobrodošle?! Meni je to nelogično i žulja me kao kamenčić u cipeli, a morala bih odlučiti u roku od nekoliko dana jer sam menstruaciju već dobila. 
> 
> Kako je to izgledalo kod drugih koje su odabrale PFC? Isto ste odmah krenule s usklađivanjem ili?[/QUOTE
> 
> Ja nisam shvatila da nam oni šalju opis donorke? (Mi smo odabrali Pronatal)


Meni je Andrijana tako napisala. Da je procedura takva da se čeka oko dva mjeseca jer najprije mi pošaljemo moj fenotip i neke naše preferncije, oni traže odgovarajuću donoricu, zatim nam šalju podatke (naravno, ne osobne) i tek kada da im potvrdimo da smo suglasni s odabirom donorice, kreće usklađivanje. 

Ako se odlučim za PFC, već sutra moram početi s tabletama. Ništa mi nije jasno. S jedne strane mi odgovara ljetni termin za ET, no s druge strane mi ovaj pristup Pronatala djeluje nekako "ozbiljnije". Ne znam, vjerujem da su obje klinike ozbiljne, samo eto... Malo me to sve zblesilo.

----------


## hueber

[QUOTE=Ženica75;3111808]


> u PFCu traze donatoricu po fenotipu...opisu tebe / supruga..tvoja krvna grupa...ja sam i prvi i drugi put slala svoje fotke...u upitniku se detaljno opisala...oci visina tezina strucna sprema mene i muza....naglasila sve ono sto ne bi da ima- astma, alergije, hipo/hashi/dijabetes/ debljina...preferencije - zdravi zubi!!!,VSS, sportski tip da nije bucka, zdrava...


Baš Vam hvala. I koliko ste čekali donatoricu? Meni je ovo bilo neobično jer su mi već u drugom mailu (nakon što sam poslala onaj uputnik o sebi i mužu) ponudili da ovaj mjesec (preciznije, to bi trebalo biti sutra) počnem piti kontracepciju zbog usklađivanja s donatoricom. U tom smislu mi nije jasno zašto ću uopće išta slati što bih ja željela ako je ta osoba odabrana?!

Dobri ste, ja se uopće ni bih stjetila svih ovih alergija, zdravih zubi  :Smile:  i autoimunih bolesti. Nekako mi se podrazumijevalo, no vjerojatno je bolje naglastiti.

----------


## Sanrio

Nama su u PFC u dali upitnik u kojem smo između ostalog mogli napisati sve što nam je bitno kod donorke. Nismo imali nikakve posebne zahtjeve osim da je moje krvne grupe.
Iako smo i suprug i ja VSS, nismo to tražili.
Bilo nam je svejedno da li ima ili nema djece,
To da je zdrava je preduvjet da bude donorka tako da to nisam posebno naglašavala.
Bit je u tome da i kod svog biološkog djeteta ne možeš birati kakvo će ono biti. Koje će karakteristike pokupiti od vas i vašeg partnera.
Moja sestra i ja smo napravljene od istog genetskog materijala a potpuno smo različite!
I fizički i karakterno. 
Par dana prije usklađivanja ciklusa smo dobili šture podatke o donorici: opis, stručna sprema, godine, interesi i hobiji i to je to.
Vjeruješ da je to tako kako su napisali i kreneš u avanturu :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

dragi svi, otvorila sam novu temu te vas molim da se uključite: 
*djeca iz postupka s doniranim gametama, planirate li im reči?
*
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/93514-D...51#post3112251

----------


## hueber

> Nama su u PFC u dali upitnik u kojem smo između ostalog mogli napisati sve što nam je bitno kod donorke. Nismo imali nikakve posebne zahtjeve osim da je moje krvne grupe.
> Iako smo i suprug i ja VSS, nismo to tražili.
> Bilo nam je svejedno da li ima ili nema djece,
> To da je zdrava je preduvjet da bude donorka tako da to nisam posebno naglašavala.
> Bit je u tome da i kod svog biološkog djeteta ne možeš birati kakvo će ono biti. Koje će karakteristike pokupiti od vas i vašeg partnera.
> Moja sestra i ja smo napravljene od istog genetskog materijala a potpuno smo različite!
> I fizički i karakterno. 
> Par dana prije usklađivanja ciklusa smo dobili šture podatke o donorici: opis, stručna sprema, godine, interesi i hobiji i to je to.
> Vjeruješ da je to tako kako su napisali i kreneš u avanturu



Načelno se apsolutno slažem s Vama i racionalno sam sigurna da ste 100% u pravu. Kada par dobije bebu prirodnim putem ni ne razmišlja o ovome, no ovo su valjda neke specifične situacije u kojim se čovjek pomalo i izgubi. I emotivno i etički i svakako. Uopće mi nije važno da npr. dijete ima moj fenotip i ne patim od toga da ima moje osobine, no puno puta sam se u životu uvjerila u moć genetike i malo me to toga strah. S jedne strane je super što je donacija anonimna, a s druge je valjda najveći rizik u koji ću se ikada upustiti. Možda je mojoj naravi trebala baš ovakva karma i možda je jedini put jednostavno krenuti u tu, kako ste rekli, avanturu. Moj muž razmišlja slično kao i Vi i aposlutno ne opterećuje pitanjima. Ja valjda volim mučiti samu sebe. 

Hvala u svakom slučaju! Nosit ću Vašu vjeru i hrabrost sa sobom i pokušat ću svako toliko ukrasti nešto od nje  :Smile:

----------


## Sanrio

> Načelno se apsolutno slažem s Vama i racionalno sam sigurna da ste 100% u pravu. Kada par dobije bebu prirodnim putem ni ne razmišlja o ovome, no ovo su valjda neke specifične situacije u kojim se čovjek pomalo i izgubi. I emotivno i etički i svakako. Uopće mi nije važno da npr. dijete ima moj fenotip i ne patim od toga da ima moje osobine, no puno puta sam se u životu uvjerila u moć genetike i malo me to toga strah. S jedne strane je super što je donacija anonimna, a s druge je valjda najveći rizik u koji ću se ikada upustiti. Možda je mojoj naravi trebala baš ovakva karma i možda je jedini put jednostavno krenuti u tu, kako ste rekli, avanturu. Moj muž razmišlja slično kao i Vi i aposlutno ne opterećuje pitanjima. Ja valjda volim mučiti samu sebe. 
> 
> Hvala u svakom slučaju! Nosit ću Vašu vjeru i hrabrost sa sobom i pokušat ću svako toliko ukrasti nešto od nje


Draga moja, svi mi imamo iste bojazni i strepnje i tu smo da si međusobno pomažemo i dajemo podršku jer nitko tko ovo ne prolazi ne može zaista razumijeti koji je to izazov i što sve nosi sa sobom!

----------


## Lovelife

U mojem slučaju su mojeg supruga mučila ta pitanja, da li je moralno i etički sve to skupa.. 
u nekim zemljama (npr.Njemacka) donacija nije dozvoljena, a neki doktori kažu da djeca po saznanju mogu pasti u depresiju.. tako da ne znam koliko je pametno govoriti o tome djetetu u najranijoj dobi.. jo to je druga tema..
Ali da, većina nas ima iste bojazni..

----------


## Kadauna

Njemačka svoj zakon koji regulira MPO/IVF nije mijenjala skoro 30 godina, naziv zakona je "Zakon o zaštiti embrija" tako da Njemačka u ovom slučaju sigurno nije država koju treba gledati - bojim se.....

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, ima li kakvih novosti od Andrijane?
Zenica75, kako si?

----------


## ERA

Pozdrav svima, mozete li mi reci postoji li u Češkoj opcija da mi kupimo spermu u nekoj od banaka a onda oni izvedu inseminaciju i koja klinika to radi?
Imamo malenu dilemu oko donacije, ni svakako bih isla na neanonimnog donora pa sad gledamo opcije...

----------


## Nika39

Nema ništa. Pokušavam se smiriti i vjerovati da će sve javiti na vrijeme. 
Ima kod tebe novosti?

----------


## Lovelife

> Nema ništa. Pokušavam se smiriti i vjerovati da će sve javiti na vrijeme. 
> Ima kod tebe novosti?


Nema, samo mo je rekla da jave 1 mjesec ranije..
Ti si rekla njoj da ti odgovara taj datum koji ti je poslala? I nakon toga nema odgovora? 
Jeste sve testove napravili i poslali? 
Ja još neke čekam da mi budu gotovi..

----------


## Nika39

Rekla je da zaboravim taj termin sredinom srpnja jer je mislila da će nas moći uskladiti bez lijekova, ali ipak nam se ciklusi ne poklapaju tako savršeno. Ja sam poslala u onom kontakt formularu rezultate zadnjih pretraga koje sam imala. Nije me ništa novog tražila osim nalaza pape koji mi je iz siječnja. Šta je tebe tražila sa napraviš od pretraga?

----------


## Lovelife

> Rekla je da zaboravim taj termin sredinom srpnja jer je mislila da će nas moći uskladiti bez lijekova, ali ipak nam se ciklusi ne poklapaju tako savršeno. Ja sam poslala u onom kontakt formularu rezultate zadnjih pretraga koje sam imala. Nije me ništa novog tražila osim nalaza pape koji mi je iz siječnja. Šta je tebe tražila sa napraviš od pretraga?


Tražila me:
Tsh, PRL, E2, Progesteron (od 2.-5.dc.), ginekološki pregled, Papa test, uzv maternice i jajnika (ne stariji od 2 mj),
Brisevi na chlamidiju, mycoplasmu i ureaplazma, trombofilije stečene i urođene, kariogram
Suprug:HIV, hepatitis B,C, sifilis, spermiogram, kariotip, mikrodelacija kromosoma y, CFTR (cistična fibroza)

----------


## Nika39

Ne znam jel se sad trebam brinuti zato što nas ništa od novih pretraga nije tražila? Jel imao netko sličnu situaciju?Mi smo zadnji postupak u rh imali u 3.mj. pa su nam ti nalazi relativno svježi.
Jel netko kontaktirao koordinatorice putem telefona? Jel moguće dobiti njihov službeni broj pa umjesto čekanja odgovora na mail, sve tako pitati?
Ženica, kako ste vas dvoje/troje? :Smile:

----------


## Tinca18

Pozdrav,
 razmisljamo o donaciji js, pa me zanima da li mozemo dobiti odobrenje ljecenja u inozemstvu od hzzo-a ako smo iskoristili svih 6 postupaka u hrvatskoj.

----------


## Nika39

Uvjet za Prag je da imaš manje od 39 godina. Ako si sve iskoristila(6postupaka)hzzo ne plaća

----------


## Lovelife

Ne znam Nika, probaj joj poslati mail gdje pitaš sto sve od nalaza trebate imati.. 
ni meni nije na zadnji mail odgovorila..

----------


## Tinca18

Imam jos dva prirodna, znaci da bi njih mogla iskoristiti za donaciju?

----------


## Nika39

Ne znam odgovor na to pitanje. Možda da provjeriš na hzzo, da se ne bi neugodno iznenadila, u smislu da,računaš da imaš pravo, a zapravo nemaš. Ili provjeri kod svog mpo dr.

----------


## Ladida

Pozdrav svima, a i tebi Tinca18. Vidim da nas naši minusi tjeraju da se raspitujemo što dalje. Nikada nisam razmišljala o privatnoj, posebno ne o inozemstvu... Ali tako to valjda krene nakon više neuspjelih...
Mene zanimaju iskustva iz PFC s prirodnjacima uz ICSI... Koliko cca se dana mora biti gore, gdje se nabavljaju lijekovi koje preporuče (Češka ili Hr), da li je dovoljno javiti se mailom i plaćaju li se te prve konzultacije nakon što im se pošalje sve potrebno? Postoji li nekakav cjenik usluga? Dosta lijepih iskustava sam pročitala i vrijedne informacije, ali nekako na prirodnjake nisam naletjela ili sam ih preskočila...
Hvala i sretno svima koji još uvijek pokušavaju  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Da li mi netko može odgovoriti zašto za Prag sufinanciraju 1000 eura dok u Makedoniji čitam da su nekima pokrili cijeli postupak? S čime to ima veze?

----------


## Nika39

Sa mpo zakonom te države.

----------


## LF2

Znači da njihove žene u Pragu nemaju pravo na besplatan postupak? Kako sam ja shvatila, mi automatski postajemo "osiguranice" te države.

----------


## LF2

Čitam da HZZO financira postupak u Briselu parovima koji imaju translokaciju. Postupak je oko 10 000 eura. Tak svu meni dali cijene iz Briselu. Makedoniju pokrivaju cijelu. Ne znam kako je u drugim državama. Ali koliko vidim mi biramo gdje hoćemo ići i HZZO odlučuje da li će nam to financirati. 
Zašto onda svi idu u Prag ako pokriva samo 1000 eura. S obzirom na cijeli postupak 1000 eura je malo. Ako mene košta 5000-7000 eura npr. Čak bi si razmišljala da li su vrijedni čekanja HZZO-a.
Ne znam dal' sam ja to sve dobro razumjela. Ako je ovako kako mislim onda mi to nema smisla.

----------


## melanija&

Kojeg doktora u Pronatalu biste preporučile za konzultacije i izradu protokola? Je li tko bio kod doktora Tonka Mardešića? Kakva su iskustva?

----------


## jejja

> Da li mi netko može odgovoriti zašto za Prag sufinanciraju 1000 eura dok u Makedoniji čitam da su nekima pokrili cijeli postupak? S čime to ima veze?


HZZO primjenjuje pravilo da svojim osiguranicima plaća samo onaj dio koji država u kojoj se liječenje odvija pokriva svojim državljanima. A s obzirom da Češka za svoje državljane ne podmiruje troškove postupka s doniranim stanicama, nego samo osnovne MPO postupke (homolognu inseminacija i standardni IVF), onda hrvatski državljani moraju sami plaćati razliku.
U Makedoniji je zakon drugačiji nego u Češkoj pa ispadne cijeli postupak pokriven.

----------


## LF2

Hvala ti na odgovoru.

----------


## Ladida

Bok, jejja. Jesi i ti u Češkoj radila ivf?
Znači li to ako ja radim standarni ivf, hzzo mi sve pokriva...?
Ja moram poslat nalaze u PFC i ubrzo me čekaju online konzultacije.

----------


## jejja

Ladida , nisam. Kod nas sam postupke odradila. Mislim da standardni ivf hzzo nece pokriti iz razloga jer taj mozes odraditi u HRV. Znaci pokrivaju samo zato jer donacijski kod nas ne mozes odraditi, zasto bi pokrivali lijecenje koje je moguce kod nas.

----------


## Ladida

Hvala jejja... I mislila sam da tu nešto ne štima. Gdje si radila postupke?

----------


## jejja

Ladida u RI. Dok je jos stara ekipa doktora bila..

----------


## Lovelife

Cure koje su bile, koliko dana se mora biti u Pragu kada je svježi ET, a koliko ako je FET?
I da li rade vikendom? 
Hvala

----------


## Mala88

Za FET samo taj dan kada je transfer, za ET duze dok se ti embriji razviju za transfer, bar sam ja tako neka me neko ispravi ako grijesim. A dali rade vikendom ne znam

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Mala88.

Nika, ima li kakvih novosti? Meni Andrijana nije odg.na zadnja 2 maila.

A sada su nam došli nalazi za supruga.. nađen je gen na CFTR kod njega .. sto sad?

----------


## LF2

> Hvala Mala88.
> 
> Nika, ima li kakvih novosti? Meni Andrijana nije odg.na zadnja 2 maila.
> 
> A sada su nam došli nalazi za supruga.. nađen je gen na CFTR kod njega .. sto sad?


A kakvu pretragu je radio?

----------


## Panta13

I sama razmišljam na ovaj način, velika podrška i pozdrav.

----------


## Lovelife

Radio je kariotip, mikrodelacija kromosoma Y i cističnu fibrozu

----------


## Lemon*

> Čitam da HZZO financira postupak u Briselu parovima koji imaju translokaciju. Postupak je oko 10 000 eura. Tak svu meni dali cijene iz Briselu. Makedoniju pokrivaju cijelu. Ne znam kako je u drugim državama. Ali koliko vidim mi biramo gdje hoćemo ići i HZZO odlučuje da li će nam to financirati. 
> Zašto onda svi idu u Prag ako pokriva samo 1000 eura. S obzirom na cijeli postupak 1000 eura je malo. Ako mene košta 5000-7000 eura npr. Čak bi si razmišljala da li su vrijedni čekanja HZZO-a.
> Ne znam dal' sam ja to sve dobro razumjela. Ako je ovako kako mislim onda mi to nema smisla.


Ne znam koliko bi bila donacija u Briselu, ali PGD je oko 7-8 tis eur. Ja sam platila konzultacije mislim 170 eur i još čekam račun na 600-800 eur. Ostalo im zavod plati. I vrate novce za putni trošak

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, sto znaci nalaz za PAI-1 (4G/5G) rezultat= HETEROZIGOT 4G/5G ?

----------


## jejja

> Cure, sto znaci nalaz za PAI-1 (4G/5G) rezultat= HETEROZIGOT 4G/5G ?


Blaga mutacija u smislu trombofilije. Pretpostavljam da ces mozda dobiti preporuku lijecnika za andol/aspirin prije/za vrijeme postupka. A mozda ni to.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala jejja..

----------


## LF2

Lemon, tako sam i ja info dobila od njih. Mene bi koštalo manje od 1000 eura a njima zavod plati ovisno koliko embrija imaš za PGD, oko 8-10 000 eura. Ali mi nisamo kandidati za sufinanciranje od strane HZZO-a jer su nam oboma kariogrami uredni. Brisel a i ostale države svojim osiguranicima plaćaju samo ako imaju translokaciju na kromosomu.

----------


## Lovelife

Drage cure, uz hormonsku terapiju koju pijem, vjerojatno ću dobiti i za štitnjaču, a zbog ovog PAI mi sugeriraju iz Praga Clexane ili Fraxiparin..
Vrti mi se u glavi od svega toga

----------


## LF2

> Drage cure, uz hormonsku terapiju koju pijem, vjerojatno ću dobiti i za štitnjaču, a zbog ovog PAI mi sugeriraju iz Praga Clexane ili Fraxiparin..
> Vrti mi se u glavi od svega toga


Imam i ja takav nalaz kao ti. I na Clexanima budem od dana transfera uvijek. Rekla hematologica da taj nalaz nije za niskomolekularni heparin ali s obzirom na obiteljsku anamnezu da nek uzimam.

----------


## jejja

Prag uvijek predlaze heparin, no kod nas je trenutno stanje takvo da ga se za blage mutacije tesko dobije. Znam za RI da cure moraju na komisiju koja ga najcesce odbije. Iznimke su kada je obiteljska anamneza takva da se predomisle, ili u slucajevima kada su nalazi proteina S (ja mislim) bili losi pa su ga odobrili. Drugi nacin je doci do preporuke i privatnog recepta pa ga sama kupovati... No svjeze studije i svjetski strucnjaci uz nase se slazu da nema dokaza da je potreban kod blazih mutacija.

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, jesu se tebi javili, našli su donoricu?

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, nisu..
Još čekam i rješenje Hzzoa, još malo pa će biti 2 mjeseca koliko čekam.
Ali sam Andrijani poslala nove nalaze da vidim sto će reci.

----------


## LF2

> Nika, nisu..
> Još čekam i rješenje Hzzoa, još malo pa će biti 2 mjeseca koliko čekam.
> Ali sam Andrijani poslala nove nalaze da vidim sto će reci.


Koliko se čeka to rješenje od HZZO-a? Ja mislila mjesec, mjesec i pol. I ja čekam svoje. Predala sredinom lipnja.

----------


## Lovelife

Evo ja još čekam rješenje, krajem 5.mj.sam predala

----------


## Lovelife

I sve šta nije bilo dobro ili je falilo  sam osobno odnijela tamo, jer sam zbog jedne stvari 3 puta išla u Petrovu

----------


## Lovelife

Za koju kliniku ste se vi odlučili LF2?

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, jesi ti slala svoju sliku u Pronatal?

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, nisam slala fotografije

----------


## LF2

> Za koju kliniku ste se vi odlučili LF2?


Makedonija. Mene nisu ništa zvali da fali. Nadam se da ni neće ako nisu do sada. Što ti je falilo npr.i u kojem vremenu su ti to javili da fali? 
Ja sam predala tamo prije onih praznika u lipnju oko 15-tog.
Nekako sam se nadala da će do sad javiti jer idem uskoro na g.o pa sam mislila barem konzultacije obaviti u to vrijeme. A ništa, ako sam nešto naučila to je da ne planiram. 
Samo da bude pozitivno rješenje.
Jesi ih zvala?

----------


## Lovelife

U Petrovoj su mi krivo ispunili onaj obrazac i to 2 puta, znaci 3 x sam zbog jedne stvari išla vamo-tamo.
Onda im je trebala izjava da moj suprug nije osiguranik Hzzoa jer da njemu neće platiti neke troškove, ne znam koji su to troškovi..
Nisam ih zvala, zato jer iz Praga jave mjesec dana ranije, znaci 8 mjesec je otpao kako smo planirali..
Možda odem kod njih prije godisnjeg, ako su uopće tamo.

----------


## LF2

A ne znam. Navodno je rok 30 dana. E sad, ako je 30 radnih dana onda je to sljedeći tjedan. Nemam pojma iskreno. Javim.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, stiglo mi rješenje Hzzo-a, i piše da se rješenje mora izvršiti u roku od 90 dana od dana primitka rješenja ..?
Znaci u tom roku “moramo” ući u postupak?

----------


## inada

Mislim da je tako, ako ne stignete u tom roku na postupak mislim da se moze produzit. Neka me netko ispravi ako nije tocno. Sjecam se da su cure prije pisale tako nesto tu na temi.

----------


## sejla

Melanija, mi smo bili na konzultacijama i po protokolu dr Mardešića  :Smile:  Ja sam zadovoljna pristupom i profesionalnošću.

----------


## sejla

Lovelife, ukoliko nije moguće ući u postupak u 90 dana, samo je potrebno poslati molbu za produljenje rješenja.

----------


## vedre

Cure jesam li dobro popratila sve...LF2 ti ides za Makedoniju i jos cekas rjesenje od hzzoa, a ti Lovelife ides za Pronatal i dobila si rjesenje??

----------


## LF2

Da. Čekam rješenje. Nadam se da će odobriti.

----------


## Lovelife

Da, tako je, ja sam dobila onaj dio sto financiraju za Prag, dok mojem suprugu kao pratnji, ne financiraju ništa, jer on nije osiguranik Hzzoa..
Ako se rješenje ne stigne/ne može provesti u roku od 90 dana, onda se neposredno prije isteka roka piše molba Hzzou za produženjem

----------


## vedre

Super cure. Lovelife drago mi je da su ti odobrili. Sve se rješava nekako. I na kraju kako god....opet se odobrenje ceka skoro pa 2mj.
I ja sam poslala papire pa me je danas zvala da mi je mužu danas zadnji dan da se prijavi na zdravstveno. 01.07 mu je istekao ugovor u firmi gdje je radio i zaboravili smo u svoj ovoj ludnici da se prijavi na zdravstveno. I eto danas me oni iz Zg zovu da su dobili sve naše papire ali da muz ima jos 1 dan da se prijavi. I tako se je otisao odmah prijaviti. Pa sam ih odmah zvala u Zg da smo to riješili. Pitala sam ih kakva je situacija. Kaze mi da su im sada godisnji i da se malo sporije rjesava.
A ništa. Čekati cemo.

----------


## LF2

Bit će to sve u redu, bitno da se odobri. Ja sam uvijek za to da bolje po ljeti ništa ne raditi  :Smile: 
Cure, moram ovdje pitati s obzirom da je najaktivnija tema. Da li netko koristi Clexane a da sam plaća? Nek mi se javi na pp.

----------


## vedre

Cure, vidim da oni u Pragu u Pfc daju 15% na paket all inclusive. To vrijedi za sve koji se upišu do 30.09. Mislim da sam to dobro pročitala.
Pogledajte na njihovim stranicama. Ja sam pronasla taj link na njihovoj fejs stranici.

----------


## Nika39

A koliko košta taj all inclusive program i šta obuhvaća?

----------


## vedre

Paket All Inclusive je 7.500 e
Ne sjecam se šta sve obuhvaća.

----------


## Sanrio

Jutros, 10 dnt blastice ja popišala + !!!

----------


## vedre

Sanrio bravo, čestitam. Pa jesam li ja nešto pomiješala u glavi....ti si bila u 6.mj u postupku???

----------


## Sanrio

Znam da je rano za veselit se i da je to sve upitno ali to mi je prvi plusić ikada

----------


## Sanrio

Vedre, bila sam na FETu sad početkom 8.mjeseca.
U 6mj nije došlo do transfera zbog visokog progesterona.

----------


## vedre

Daaa znam da si imala puno oplođenih. Znaci plusić je tu. Odlično. Ne sjecam se da si rekla da ides sad na fet.
Pa mi se sve pomiješalo

----------


## iva1988

Pozdrav cure, evo da se i ja prijavim, znaci isli smo na donaciju j.s u PFC, transfer bio 06.07 beta 0.Sada se polako pripremam za FET. Endometrij je bio 12,5, al nije uspjeli. Znam da ne treba ocekivat da ce uspjet od prve, Al opet tesko je vidjeti 0. Da vas pitam kako ste vi zadovoljni s PFC klinikom? Sto ste koristili od vitamina?
Moja dijagnoza je hipergonadotropni hipogonadizam, mm sve ok.  Zelim puno srece svima koji su u postupku i onima koji planiraju. ����������������  �

----------


## hueber

Evo našeg dosadašnjeg iskustva iz Praga. Nakon 5 godina pokušavanja s vlastitom stanicama, odlučili se pokušati s doniranim JS. Vratili se ovaj tjedan, objavljen svježi ET dviju odličnih morula. U glavi zbrka od svega. Naime, donorica je imala 9 JS, od čega 8 zrelih, oplodilo se 6, do 4. dana ostala samo ta dva embrija koje su ocijenili kao odlične. Inače, muž ima odličan spermiogram. Donorica ima 25 godina. Više sam embrija imala ja sama s 38. Razumijem da je to priroda i nema puno objašnjenja, ali sam se baš nekako rastužila jer sam, s obzirom na njenu dob, računala s tim da ćemo imati za još jedan FET. Ovako sve nade polažemo u ovaj pokušaj.

U svakom slučaju svakome tko ide u Pfc bih savjetovala All inclusive paket (7500 eura) jer u njemu imate garanciju jednog FET-a. Znači ako se dogodi ovo što se nama dogodilo, ista ili druga donorica ponovno ide u stimulaciju i osiguravaju se nove stanice za novi pokušaj. Ja taj dio nisam bila shvatila. Iskreno, nisam se posebno ni informirala o toj mogućnosti jer sam bila sigurna da ćemo imati embrija za dva pokušaja. 

Eto, nadam se da će info pomoći nekome u donošenju odluke koja se tiče financija. 

Klinika je inače vrlo lijepo uređena i opremljena, komunikacija na razini, koordinatorica Ksenija jako, jako draga i topla osoba. Dolazite samo dva puta kod njih: jednom na kontrolni utz na dan punkcije donorice i drugi put na ET. Sva eventualna pitanja pripremite za ta dva puta.

----------


## Nika39

Čestitam, Sanrio!!

----------


## Lovelife

Čestitam Sanrio!
Nika, ima li sto novog, jesu li ti sto javili iz Pronatala?

----------


## LF2

Čestitam  :Kiss:

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, ništa ne javljaju. A tebi?

----------


## Sanrio

Hvala vam drage moje, nadam se da će beta u utorak potvrditi taj plusić!
Mi smo stvarno zadovoljni sa Pfc-om.
Odlična komunikacija sa koordinatoricom, doktorica vrlo komunikativna i puna informacija, sve pet sa te strane.
Nama je ispalo tako da smo dobili puno embrija, 9 blastica od kojih su mi sada vratili jednu. Pošto imam neke male miome a očito se radi o kvalitetnom materijalu doktorica je preporučila da se vrati 1 da se izbjegne eventualna višeplodna trudnoća.
Iznenadilo me kako su rekli da po njima nema potrebe da dodatno plaćamo LATZ i Embrioglue  pošto je blastica odlična.
Naravno da smo mi uzeli i to ali lijepo je znati da ti neće pokušati uvaliti baš sve dodatne metode ako misle da nisu potrebne.

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, ništa mi nisu javili.
Stalno kao da samo to čekam, i ništa drugo ne mogu planirati, jer čekam to i moram biti spremna.. stvarno me to umara
Sanrio, drago mi je da ste zadovoljni, u nekim dr.grupama, žene uopće nisu zadovoljne Pfcom, sve je to individualno i ovisi o uspjehu.
Sretno dalje sa trudnoćom!

----------


## Sanrio

Lovelife, hvala ti!
Ma sve je to individualno,da.
Kad smo se odlučili za Prag pošli smo osobno gore na konzultacije, bilo mi je jako važno da uživo pogledam te klinike i porazgovaram o svemu tome pošto sam baš bila na vagi da li ići u to ili ne.
Obje klinike su ostavile odličan dojam i čak sam ja više naginjala Pronatalu.
Na kraju smo praktički odlučili po principu eci peci pec!

----------


## Nika39

Sanrio, veselimo se utorku :Smile: 
Lovelife, potpuno te razumijem jer se identično osjećam.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure koje su bile, na koji način se placa u Pragu? Kartica ili gotovina?

----------


## hueber

U Pfc-u možete platiti karticama ili gotovinom. Dio novca ostavljate već na dan punkcije, a ostatak plaćate na dan ET ili možete sve platiti na dan punkcije pa će Vam vratiti razliku ako je bude.

Što se tiče dodatnih usluga, naše iskustvo je drugačije od onoga koje je imala Vedre. Dodatne postupke (tj. all inclusive paket) su nam nudili već na dan punkcije uz objašnjenje da je njihova klinika posebna baš po tome i da oni to zbog uspješnosti postupka svakako preporučuju. 

Na kraju su nam poklonili latz (ja mislim zato što je postupak ispao prilično loš - samo dva embrija). Također su nam rekli da imamo dvije izvrsne morule najbolje kvalitete tako da mi baš i nije jasno ovo što je Vedre napisala. No to je sve očito vrlo individualno. 

Kao što sam napisala, osoblje klinike je vrlo ugodno, ljubazno, sve izgleda jako uredno i lijepo. Ne mogu reći da sam nezadovoljna. Naravno da sam razočarana činjenicom da smo dobili samo 2 embrija i takoreći jedan pokušaj platili 5000 eura. Opet, ako uspije, sve to će biti nevažno. 

U svakom slučaju, svi mi znamo da sve klinike (i kod nas i vani) rade za novac. I ako ga nemate, nitko Vas neće uzeti zbog altruističnih razloga. Nama koji u to idemo je na koncu važan samo rezultat, ako bude pozitivan uplatit ću misu za cijeli PFC i za mene će biti najbolja klinika na svijetu.

----------


## hueber

Što je napisala Sanrio ne Vedre  :Smile: ....

----------


## Lovelife

A u Eurima ili krunama se placa ako je gotovina?
Ma mene smeta da na početku komunikacije sve može, a onda tjednima ne odgovaraju na mail

----------


## Lovelife

Sanrio, sto si sve uzimala od terapije? 
Za endometrij i sl..
Hvala!

----------


## hueber

> A u Eurima ili krunama se placa ako je gotovina?
> Ma mene smeta da na početku komunikacije sve može, a onda tjednima ne odgovaraju na mail


Mi smo platili u eurima. Ne znam kakva je praksa u Pronatalu, ali vjerujem da i tamo možete platiti u eurima. 

Što se komunikacije tiče, tu moram pohvaliti PFC, stvarno su ažurni i odgovaraju najduže u roku od jednog dana. 

Samo strpljivo, kad bude zaista blizu i konkretno, javljat će Vam sve na vrijeme. Vjerojatno su sad zbog godišnjih odmora u gužvi.

----------


## Nika39

Nama je jedan par ispričao kako su imali problem plaćanja karticom jer ona ima dnevni limit, pa su nam savjetovali da ili uzmemo eure sa sobom ili unaprijed s bankom dogovorimo da nam odobre takvo plaćanje. Možda ovisi o kartici i banci. To ne znam. Možda je netko imao slično iskustvo?

----------


## iva1988

Nika39, nama su rekli da moramo najaviti u banci ako se radi o vecem transferu novca, da ne bi imali problema.
Osoblje klinike je jako ljubazno, Ksenija je jako simpatična i vedra osoba.
Da li je netko od vas isao na razgovor s DR. Sonjom? 
Mi smo samo s embriologicom pricali prije transfera i to je to.

----------


## vedre

Hueber, Vezano za all inclusive paket.... to nije moje iskustvo nego od cura poslje mene.
Ja sam u pfc bila prije nego je kod njih postojao taj all inclusive paket i sve sam to jeftinije platila
 Oni su kako mi je po sjecanju mislim tek od 5.mj napravili te nove pakete. Tako da ni ja ne znam šta sve tocno ide u te pakete.
Bez obzira što nam nije uspilo kod njih ja sam zadovoljna sa njima od samoga pocetka.

----------


## vedre

Hueber, napisala si da ti nije jasno to što sam ja pisala. Reci mi na šta misliš?

----------


## vedre

Aha, tek sad sam skuzila da si mislila na Sanrio.
Sve kontam ako sam nesto i pogrijesila pa da ne bude zabune za ostale cure.

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, cure, javili su mi da imaju donorku kojoj bi ciklus počeo 25.9.
No mene sada brine da mi je nađena esherihija u urinu, pa pretpostavljam da bi to prvo trebala riješiti??
I tko mi bi mi trebao dati lijek obzirom na PAI-1 heterozigot 4G/5G.

Također koliko dana se obično bude u Pragu?
Puno hvala!

----------


## hueber

> Aha, tek sad sam skuzila da si mislila na Sanrio.
> Sve kontam ako sam nesto i pogrijesila pa da ne bude zabune za ostale cure.


Ma ja sam vas dvije zamijenila, a kad sam shvatila, više mi sustav nije dao da mijenjam tekst. Oprostite  :Smile: . 

Ma da ne bude zabune, nisam ni ja nezadovoljna klinikom i načinom rada, naprotiv. Samo sam zbog drugih napisala kako je to kod nas išlo. Iz svog bih iskustva preporučila All inclusive, no s druge strane da mi se dogodilo da sam kao Sanrio dobila 9 embrija, mislila bih nešto sasvim drugo. Tako da, sve to u konačnici ovisi o ishodu postupka.

----------


## hueber

Ja imam tu istu trombofilnu mutaciju (heterozigot) + onu mthf (homozigot). Kod nas se ne prakticira nikakva terapije za te tzv. blaže mutacije, osim Andola 100. U Pragu su mi pak rekli da te mutacije mogu smetati i da će preventivno uvesti Clexane 0,4 od dana ET. Tamo su mi dali recept i kupila sam ga odmah u ljekarni. To je pakiranje od 10 injekcija, znači za 10 dana. Danas sam svoju doktoricu mailom zamolila recept za Clexane i napisala mi je da mi može dati samo privatni recept. To je koma. Jer nije baš jeftin... 

Kakva su iskustva drugih žena koje su u terapiji imale Clexane? Zar se ne može dobiti na teret hzzo? Pa nisam si izmislila mutaciju. 

Eserihiju morate riješiti jer u trudnoći nije dobro uzimati antibiotike, a svaka upala može smetati. No, mislim da to sigurno stignete do tada. Čini mi se da se antibiotik za to pije 7-10 dana. Konzultirajte se sa svojim liječnikom. 

Mi smo u Pragu ostali 7 dana. Doputovali smo dan prije punkcije, otputovali dan poslije transfera. Ostalo čekali transfer. Putovali smo autom. Meni je to bilo prilično naporno. Ako možete avionom, preporučam.

----------


## vedre

Lovelife stignes se ti do tada rijesiti bestije. Uz antibiotik uzmi i probiotik. Jako dobar ti je čaj od peršina. Puno ti je jači on nego uvin il brusnica čaj.

Mi smo u Pragu bili nekih 5/6 dana. Isto smo dosli dan prije punkcije donorke.

----------


## vedre

A vezano za Clexane...ja sam koristila Fragmin po preporuci geneticarke. A inace imam blagu sklonost trombofiliji. Kada sam pitala mog gina rekao mi je da mi ga on ne moze prepisati nego mi moze dati uputnicu za hematologa. Nije mi se vise dalo zezati po tim bolnicama pa sam otisla u ljekarnu gdje poznajem curu i kupila ga bez recepta. 10kom 150kn

----------


## vedre

Lovelife prvo pitaj svog gina pa ces vidit sta ce ti reći.

----------


## vedre

Znam da je nekada bilo pravilo da ti daju Fragmine tek nakon 3 spontana.

----------


## LF2

Da, ali koristit ćeš ih jako dugo, cijelu trudnoću i poslije. Zašto kupovati. 
Meni su rekli nakon drugog IVF-a, zapravo, ja sam inzistirala. Trebala sam obaviti hematologa i vaditi krv za antiXa. I poslije dobivala svaki put.
Rađe obavi to i mirna si.

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, odlične vijesti!! Nadam se da ćeš se brzo riješiti problema. Osim antibiotika, smanjena potrošnja šećera biti trebala ubrzati ozdravljenje. Izvještavaj kako će se stvari dalje odvijati.

----------


## Sanrio

Lovelife, od terapije sam uzimala estrofem 2-1-2. Jedino to za endometrij. 
Folna, aspirin, utrogestan i to je to.
Sad nakon transfera si dajem clexsane pošto imam dokazanu mutaciju i nalaz hematologa koji ga preporučuje u postupku. U Pragu sam kupila 3 kutije a ako ovo potraje vidjet ću kako ga mogu dobiti na recept.

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, jesu ti napisali išta o donorici?

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, nisu mi ništa napisali. Ali sam ja pitala, čekam odg.
Sanrio, hauber, po povratku iz Praga, da li ste se vratile na posao ili čekate doma betu?

----------


## Sanrio

Ja sam na bolovanju. Radim dosta stresan i fizički zahtjevniji posao tako da je doktorica rekla da ona preporuča bolovanje. Vadila sam krv jutros i sad čekam nalaze.

----------


## Sanrio

Stigao nalaz. Beta je 286,2
Jel to malo za 14 dt blastociste, računajući dan transfera kao nulti?

----------


## hueber

> A vezano za Clexane...ja sam koristila Fragmin po preporuci geneticarke. A inace imam blagu sklonost trombofiliji. Kada sam pitala mog gina rekao mi je da mi ga on ne moze prepisati nego mi moze dati uputnicu za hematologa. Nije mi se vise dalo zezati po tim bolnicama pa sam otisla u ljekarnu gdje poznajem curu i kupila ga bez recepta. 10kom 150kn


Super, puno hvala na savjetu. Clexane je oko 260kn deset injekcija. Ako beta bude dobra, svakako ću tražiti preporuku hematologa.

----------


## hueber

> Stigao nalaz. Beta je 286,2
> Jel to malo za 14 dt blastociste, računajući dan transfera kao nulti?


Ma super je to. Ne opterećujte se visinom bete. Važno je da se dupla. Moje obje su bile na taj dan preko 400 pa sam oba puta imala spontani. Mislim da visina bete ne govori puno u tim ranim danima, samo njen pravilan rast. Bit će to sve super. Važno je da se embrijić ugnijezdio. Nema razloga da sad nešto ne bude kako treba. Donorice su mlade i zdrave. Samo hrabro dalje. Bit će sve super.

----------


## hueber

> Nika, nisu mi ništa napisali. Ali sam ja pitala, čekam odg.
> Sanrio, hauber, po povratku iz Praga, da li ste se vratile na posao ili čekate doma betu?


Ja sam odlučila raditi do testa jer mi je trenutno zatišje na poslu. Iskreno, odlučila sam tako samo da izbjegnem nagađanja i šuškanje kolega. 

Što se tiče debljanja endometrija ja sam dobila Estrofem, a kasnije su mi uveli i Lenzetto (sprej). Naime, moja ginekologica je izmjerila 3 mm deblji endometrij nego što je zaista bio pa je debljanje u Pragu nakon punkcije donorice trebalo ubrzati da uhvate zadnji dan implantacijskog prozora. Ma...

----------


## hueber

> Stigao nalaz. Beta je 286,2
> Jel to malo za 14 dt blastociste, računajući dan transfera kao nulti?


Sanrio, znate li Vi zašto mi tako kasno radimo test? Ja sam imala 13.8. ET morula a napisali su mi u otpusnom da test radim tek 29.8. Bila sam tada zbunjena i nisam ih pitala.... Možda Vi jeste?

----------


## Sanrio

> Ma super je to. Ne opterećujte se visinom bete. Važno je da se dupla. Moje obje su bile na taj dan preko 400 pa sam oba puta imala spontani. Mislim da visina bete ne govori puno u tim ranim danima, samo njen pravilan rast. Bit će to sve super. Važno je da se embrijić ugnijezdio. Nema razloga da sad nešto ne bude kako treba. Donorice su mlade i zdrave. Samo hrabro dalje. Bit će sve super.


Hvala ti na utješnim riječima, malo me to ukomiralo sad
Vadit ću opet u četvrtak pa cu vidjeti.
Donorice su mlade al su primateljice u banani hahaha

----------


## Sanrio

> Sanrio, znate li Vi zašto mi tako kasno radimo test? Ja sam imala 13.8. ET morula a napisali su mi u otpusnom da test radim tek 29.8. Bila sam tada zbunjena i nisam ih pitala.... Možda Vi jeste?


Nisam pitala ali mislim da je razlog baš u toj beti.
Znam da se u Rijeci u njihovom Kbc-u beta uvijek vadila 21 d.t. Baš zato da nema tih paničarenja oko rasta i duplanja.
Ma nemam pojma, poludit ću od ovoga

----------


## hueber

> Hvala ti na utješnim riječima, malo me to ukomiralo sad
> Vadit ću opet u četvrtak pa cu vidjeti.
> Donorice su mlade al su primateljice u banani hahaha


Hahahaha... Ma baš u banani. Budem katkada ljuta na cijeli svijet kad vidim tko sve ima djecu, a mi nikako... I stalno je nešto, a kao zdrava sam i nema se tu što. 

Budi strpljiva i hrabra. Meni je to čekanje koma... Inače, mislim da kod mene neće biti ništa jer sam danas privatno vadila betu (7 dana nakon ET i rezultat je 2) . Pa da je barem 10 još bih nešto i mislila. A nemam smrzlića... Pa sam se nadala da možda kod donacije ide sporije taj rast bete... Iako mi to ni samoj nije logično. Ali se nadam. Hahahahaha.... 

Držim fige da kod tebe bude sve kako treba. Ja stvarno mislim da visina bete nije neki presudan pokazatelj jer je dosta varijabilna. Javi rezultat u četvrtak. Ovaj put mora biti sve kako treba!!!!!

----------


## Sanrio

Poštovana Gdjo B.,



To su vrlo lepe vesti. Test je definitivno pozitivan.

Molim vas da nastavit esa svom terapijom prema instrukcijama u otpusnom pismu i da se naručite na UZ pregled za cca 10-12tak dana.



Molim vas da nam javite ishod UZ pregleda.



Hvala i držimo plačeve da se sve dalje teče glatko i da  trudnoća lepo napreduje.



Sa poštovanjem,



Marija

 Evo, ovo su mi poslali iz Pfc-a kad sam im poslala nalaz bete i pitala da li trebam ponavljati betu za 2 dana. 
Ko ih šiša,ipak ću ja ponovit!

----------


## Nika39

Čestitam Sanrio, sad je službeno :Smile:

----------


## Sanrio

Hueber draga, ipak ti ponovi to za koji dan.
Možda je implatacija bila kasnije... 
Nika39, hvala nadamo se da će potrajati!

----------


## vedre

Hueber ja znam da nam je svima tesko i dugo docekati dan za betu. Ali zasto si je tako rano vadila. Mozda je i bila kasna implatacija. To ti je stvarno rano bilo za vadit. Ali rszumin te da covik izludi od cekanja.

----------


## mare41

hueber, ipak je to mrvicu rano, izvadi ponovo za dva dana

----------


## hueber

> Hueber ja znam da nam je svima tesko i dugo docekati dan za betu. Ali zasto si je tako rano vadila. Mozda je i bila kasna implatacija. To ti je stvarno rano bilo za vadit. Ali rszumin te da covik izludi od cekanja.


Ma što reći... Nestrpljivo prase. Ponovit ću je, naravno, ali eto, nisam izdržala. Hvala objema na ohrabrenju.

----------


## Lovelife

Hueber, držim palčeve da bude Beta kako treba kroz par dana..
Ja nemam iskustva sa betom pa ne znam koji dan se mjeri..
Cure još jedno pitanje, koji dan ste išle u Prag? Jel to bio pon, srijeda, vikend? 
Također koji dan ste radile transfer? 

Ja si razmišljam da prvoskroz riješim esherihiju, i onda da idem ..
Andrijana mi kaže da se moram javiti hematologu za tu mutaciju, a još moram i štitnjaču provjeriti? Nekak se bojim da neću to stići u mjesec dana, jer su još svi na godišnjem

----------


## iva1988

Mi smo morali biti u srijedu na klinici, a u subotu je bio transfer.  :Smile:

----------


## hueber

> Hueber, držim palčeve da bude Beta kako treba kroz par dana..
> Ja nemam iskustva sa betom pa ne znam koji dan se mjeri..
> Cure još jedno pitanje, koji dan ste išle u Prag? Jel to bio pon, srijeda, vikend? 
> Također koji dan ste radile transfer? 
> 
> Ja si razmišljam da prvoskroz riješim esherihiju, i onda da idem ..
> Andrijana mi kaže da se moram javiti hematologu za tu mutaciju, a još moram i štitnjaču provjeriti? Nekak se bojim da neću to stići u mjesec dana, jer su još svi na godišnjem


Kako nemaš iskustva s betom? Kako si do sada provjeravala rezultat? Oprosti ako pitam nešto glupo, nisam dugo ovdje pa ne znam tvoju cijelu priču... 

Ja sam putovala u četvrtak. Ali to će ti oni reći kada moraš doći. Moja donorica je imala punkciju u petak ujutro pa smo i nas dvoje taj dan morali biti tamo. Sve ovisi o njenoj punkciju. 

Meni su radili transfer 4. dan. Vjerojatno bi bio i treći da je endometrij bio optimalan. 

Ešerihiju svakako moraš riještiti prije, ali to stigneš do tada i izliječiti i još jednom provjeriti. Da li se vas dvije tek počinjete usklađivati od 25.9.? Ti ćeš tek tada početi piti kontracepcijske, zar ne? I onda ih piješ do nekog datuma, čekaš menstruaciju i tada kreće priprema endometrija. Ako je tako, ići ćeš u Prag negdje krajem listopada. Ili možda nisam dobro shvatila? 

Ako je ovako kako sam napisala, imaš vremena za sve. Moraš svugdje sestri na šalteru objasniti za što ti treba pregled pa će te ubaciti preko reda (inače se kod hematolga čeka po 3-4 mjeseca). Kod mene je taj pregled bio puka formalnost. Doktor je rekao da on nema pojma što napisati i što to oni njega pitaju, valjda oni znaju bi li uveli terapiju ili ne. Isto imam te blaže mutacije. 

Štitnjača se rješava lako i brzo (hormoni iz krvi i evt. UTZ). Nema posebne gužve i čekanja. Isto ništa posebno nećeš tamo čuti i doživjeti. Liječim od autoimume hipotireoze već 12 godina pa sam u tome veteran. 

Ja sam morala obaviti i utz dojki i internistu. Svi pregledi su u mom slučaju bili puka formalnost (nitko se baš nije ozbiljno mnome bavio) i važno je samo da skupiš potrebne papire.

Sve stigneš u mjesec dana skupiti, ali zamoli svoju doktoricu/doktora da ti na uputnicu napiše "U obradi za IVF." Kod mene su se svi smilovali kad su to vidjeli i u pravilu sam obavila pregled isti taj dan kad sam se došla i naručiti jer su me ubacili.

----------


## Nika39

Cure, i meni stigao odgovor iz Pronatala da su našli donoricu. Kordinatorica napisala da odradim nove briseve i papu. I ako sve bude ok, ringišpil kreće sredinom rujna. Sad mi se nekako čini brzo. 
Hueber, držim fige da beta ipak bude veća, kad dođe pravo vrijeme za nju(mada mi je skroz jasno da je teško izdržati)
Sanrio, mislim na tebe sutra :Smile: 
Lovelife, provjeri to sve prije postupka, pa makar se i pomakne za mjesec dana postupak

----------


## vedre

Lovelife sve ti je Hurber već napisala. Mozda ti se sada čini da je puno toga ali sve se brzo rijesi kad kreneš. 
Nama je punkcija donatorki mislim bila u četvrtak tako da smo to znali par dana prije i rezervirali smo tada smještaj i bus. U srijedu smo bili u Pragu.
Flixbus inace vozi svaki dan. A u Pragu baš ima i raznog smjestaja tako da nemoj se plasit zbog toga.

----------


## vedre

Nika39 drago mi je da su te zvali. Sretno dalje.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, hvala vam na odgovorima, super ste.
Nika, super, i vi krećete lagano naprijed. A točno se i meni tako učinilo da je nekako brzo sve došlo.

Hueber, moja 2 pokusaja stimulacije su neslavno završila, jer nemam jajnih stanica, sa 35.g.-menopauza, tako da nikad nisam vadila betu jer nikad nisam došla do te faze.

Sto se štitnjače tiče, imam Hasimoto, ne pijem terapiju, ft3 i ft4 su mi unutar referentnih vrijednosti, a Tsh mi je bio 0.012..- dokt nije znala reci zašto mi je Tsh nizak, samo da se kontroliram za 6-8 tj.

Sto se tiče hematologa- ako nam on da zeleno svjetlo za taj lijek da li ga onda možemo dobiti na recept da ne moramo kupovati? 

Ja inače pijem svaki dan 2 mg Estrofem + Duphaston od 1.-10.dana u mjesecu, i sada bi trebala piti Duphaston od 10.-20.u mjesecu da mi m dodje 22.9., a donorki se ciklus očekuje 25.9.

I ja mislim da bi bila mirnija da tu esherihiju prije riješim, pa da onda idem.

----------


## LF2

Meni je hematolog morao napisati da postoji indikacija i da to i da uzimam Clexane, nadalje sam svaki postupak ih dobivala od dana transfera. To mi je davala bolnica, i cijelu trudnoću bi trebala ići u bolnicu po njih po to. Petrova.

----------


## LF2

Ešerihiju obavezno riješi i nakon antibiotika ponovi urinokulturu, nekih tjedan do 10 dana nakon zadnjeg popijenog antibiotika da budeš sigurna da si je se riješila i dalje držim figeeee da sve uspije kako treba.
Btw, hematologa i sve dodatne pretrage sam obavila preko internih uputnica unutar KBCa. Obaviš jednom, dobiš zeleno svijetlo i nitko te više ne gnjavi.

----------


## hueber

> Cure, hvala vam na odgovorima, super ste.
> Nika, super, i vi krećete lagano naprijed. A točno se i meni tako učinilo da je nekako brzo sve došlo.
> 
> Hueber, moja 2 pokusaja stimulacije su neslavno završila, jer nemam jajnih stanica, sa 35.g.-menopauza, tako da nikad nisam vadila betu jer nikad nisam došla do te faze.
> 
> Sto se štitnjače tiče, imam Hasimoto, ne pijem terapiju, ft3 i ft4 su mi unutar referentnih vrijednosti, a Tsh mi je bio 0.012..- dokt nije znala reci zašto mi je Tsh nizak, samo da se kontroliram za 6-8 tj.
> 
> Sto se tiče hematologa- ako nam on da zeleno svjetlo za taj lijek da li ga onda možemo dobiti na recept da ne moramo kupovati? 
> 
> ...


Aha... Tebe drugačije pripremaju za postupak nego što su mene pa sad baš ne znam što ti dalje savjetovati. Ja sam pila kontracepcijske od zadnje menstruacije u lipnju do nekog datuma u srpnju, onda sam se 7 dana bockala s Decapeptylom i uzimala Estrofem, Decortin, Andol i Folnu. Od dana transfera su mi zamijenili Andol s Clexane. Sigurno ćeš ga dobiti na recept ako hematolog da preporuku. 

Ja isto imam hashimoto. Prošla sam cijelu RH u potrazi za dobrim liječnikom koji bi me vodio - meni TSH često raste, naročito u postupku i pijem ogromnu dozu euthyroxa. Nisam našla takvog. U svakom slučaju neka te ne brine nizak TSH, to za trudnoću ne smeta, naprotiv. Osim toga, narast će ti malo zbog utjecaja estrogena. Možda imaš hashimoto tek u početku pa su ti zato vrijednosti takve. No, za trudnoću je to super. Nije poželjno da je veći od 2.

Ešerihiju rješavaj, ne čekaj. To će ti tvoj obiteljski dati recept. 
Sretno i strpljivo dalje!!!

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala LF2 za savjet, Boze, ovdje vise saznam nego od svih doktora.
A kako doći do te interne uputnice za hematologa? Ja sam isto u Petrovoj..
Ako tražim razgovor kod dr moram se naručiti a to će trajati.. a sumnjam da će mi sestra na šalteru dati bez preporuke mpo doktora.
Za esherihiju sam pila nešto kao antimikotik Ninur, jer nisam imala neke simptome.. uz D- manozu i puno limunade.. e sad moram prekontrolirati.. jer na godišnjem sam jela i slatko i nisam bas pila limunade :/, malo sam se opustila, trebao mi je odmor. 
Puno njima se i vraća nakon antibiotika.. 
sada pijem Preslicu i limunade, pa ću onda testirati. 
Ionako plaćamo masne pare, ne želim na svu silu ići.

----------


## LF2

D- manoza je super za terapiju tipa da ti se ne ponovi. Najbolje napraviti urinokulturu s antibiogramom i ako se izolira ešerihija odmah se vidi i na koji antibiotik je osjetljiva i s tim se liječiš. Ako je sterilna, super, riješila si je se!
Ja sam svojoj mpo rekla da je možda stvar da bi trebala Clexane (jer sam prije imala 3 biokemijske) i napisala mi internu uputnicu s kojom sam se naručila na Rebru. Da, čeka se, al ja sam imala 6 mjeseci fore do sljedećeg postupka.
E da, a imala sam i nalaz faktora trombofilije.

----------


## LF2

Faktore trombofilije sam napravila na svoju ruku koji su bili - bi se dalo, ne bi se dalo niskomolekularni heparin. Ali na temelju obiteljske anamneze mi je hematologica na kraju napisala da postoji indikacija.
Nema pretraga koje nisam radila, relativno jako brzo, već nakon prvog-drugog postupka jer sam imala jaki osjećaj da ću imati problema sa zacecem. Samo što je kod mene na kraju ispalo đabe sve to kad je greška u kromosomskim anomalijama.

----------


## hueber

> Hvala LF2 za savjet, Boze, ovdje vise saznam nego od svih doktora.
> A kako doći do te interne uputnice za hematologa? Ja sam isto u Petrovoj..
> Ako tražim razgovor kod dr moram se naručiti a to će trajati.. a sumnjam da će mi sestra na šalteru dati bez preporuke mpo doktora.
> Za esherihiju sam pila nešto kao antimikotik Ninur, jer nisam imala neke simptome.. uz D- manozu i puno limunade.. e sad moram prekontrolirati.. jer na godišnjem sam jela i slatko i nisam bas pila limunade :/, malo sam se opustila, trebao mi je odmor. 
> Puno njima se i vraća nakon antibiotika.. 
> sada pijem Preslicu i limunade, pa ću onda testirati. 
> Ionako plaćamo masne pare, ne želim na svu silu ići.


Ako pomaže, ja sam ovako. Odnijela sam svom obiteljskom liječniku print maila iz Praga u kojem se vidi koje pretrage traže, on mi je odmah dao upitnice (one obične crvene) za sve i napisao "U obradi za IVF." Sestra mi je na šalteru najprije dala termin u listopadu pa sam joj rekla da je meni to kasno jer imam postupak početkom. kolovoza i moram do tada imati nalaz. Svugdje su mi izašli u susret i dali termin ili odmah ("ako možete čekati, najbolje onda da Vas onda dr. danas pogleda jer ionako nemamo slobodnih termina") ili za par dana. Nalaze na trombofilne i hormone štitnjače sam već imala pa sam bez problema mogla do specijaliste. A za internistu mi je trebala krvna slika i urinokultura. To je sve.

----------


## Nika39

Cure, imam pitanje za iskusne. Mengu trebam dobiti 4.9., a donorica 10.9.. Kordinatorica mi napisala da donorica treba dobiti mengu 3-4 dana poslije mene i da je ovo ok. Iz tog razloga je rekla da ne trebam piti kontracepciju nego čekam da dođe prirodno. Ja sam se sad uhvatila za tih 3-4 dana, što očito kod mene nije, nego je više. Jel trebam inzistirati na usklađivanju ili će ovo biti ok? Napisala sam joj i da mi menga varira između 25. i 29. dana(4.9. bi bio 28. dan).

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala LF2 i Hueber, 
Ja sam internistu obavila, EKG .. a urinokulturu sam iza tog pregleda radila..
Dr.opce prakse mi je za tu PAI mutaciju reci ginekolozi..i tak se to razvuklo jer su počeli godišnji.. 
ništa ne možemo na jednom mjestu obaviti.. nego pola Zagreba moram proći, 
A zato nam i treba toliko vremena..
Ja to obavljam bez bolovanja ili godisnjeg, ne znam kako vi? 

Nika javila je Andrijana da je donorka 1997 godište, da je završila turizam  i ugostiteljstvo (već?) i da je aktivna u tom području.

----------


## Lovelife

Sada mi Andrijana šalje da je problem sa mojom krvnom grupom, te da ili da čekamo drugu donorku jer ova neće moći za mjesec dana kasnije ili da moj suprug dodje, naprave embrije i onda se samo ja pripremam..
Cure sto vi kažete? 
Meni ovo nije bas nekako ugodno..
A i htjela bi da idemo zajedno tamo.

----------


## Lovelife

I da će čekanje na drugu donorku možda potrajati ... mislim, ovo mi malo zvuci ko ucjena

----------


## Sanrio

Lovelife, kakav je problem sa tvojom krvnom grupom?

----------


## Lovelife

Da je rijetka, AB

----------


## Sanrio

Aha. Ako ti je baš bitno da je tvoje krvne grupe možda ne bi bilo loše da odete sad na oplodnju pa kad ti riješiš svoje da samo dođete na FET.
Znam da je to dodatna gnjavaža i dodatni troškovi ali ako će tražiti drugu donoricu tko zna koliko ćeš čekati još. Uff, uvijek se nešto mora zakomplicirati!

----------


## Nika39

Sanrio, jesi bila danas na vađenju bete?

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, ako odustaješ od sadašnje donorice onda možda nije loša ideja da razmisliš o PFC-ovoj opciji all inclusive. Za iste novce ćeš imati zagarantiran FET(ako sam ja to dobro shvatila) ako je istina da daju 15%popusta do 30.9.. Ne mogu se sjetiti koji su bili tvoji razlozi za odabir Pronatala, ali ako ti je i PFC ok, razmisli. Donoricu ćeš čekati kod jednih i drugih. Iskreno, i ja sam već razmišljala o tome, ali su se sad javili iz Pronatala pa neću ništa dirati.

----------


## hueber

> Lovelife, ako odustaješ od sadašnje donorice onda možda nije loša ideja da razmisliš o PFC-ovoj opciji all inclusive. Za iste novce ćeš imati zagarantiran FET(ako sam ja to dobro shvatila) ako je istina da daju 15%popusta do 30.9.. Ne mogu se sjetiti koji su bili tvoji razlozi za odabir Pronatala, ali ako ti je i PFC ok, razmisli. Donoricu ćeš čekati kod jednih i drugih. Iskreno, i ja sam već razmišljala o tome, ali su se sad javili iz Pronatala pa neću ništa dirati.


Mislim da taj popust u PFC-u vrijedi za one koju uđu u postupak do 30.9., ali treba provjeriti s njima. 
Što se tiče donorice, u PFC-u se manje čeka. To je kod mene i bio razlog zašto sam odabrala njih. Poslije sam shvatila da kod njih nitko nema svoju ekskluzivnu donoricu, već se svaki mjesec stimulira više žena, neovisno o nama. Neka uvijek nekome odgovara po fenotipu i krvnoj grupi i bude na neki način "namijenjena" jednoj pacijentici. Primjerice da ja nisam došla, stanice bi išle nekom drugom ili bi se oplodile pa zamrzle. Tako su mi objasnili, nikada ne propadaju. Mislim da njima nije nikakav problem naći donorice. Tako barem ja mislim.

----------


## Lovelife

Drage cure, hvala na brzim odgovorima, divne ste!
Zapravo donorka može imati i krvnu grupu koju i suprug ili? S time da je mojem suprugu nađen gen za cisticnu fibrozu, pa ne znam koliko opet to komplicira slučaj?!
Joj joj

----------


## hueber

> Sada mi Andrijana šalje da je problem sa mojom krvnom grupom, te da ili da čekamo drugu donorku jer ova neće moći za mjesec dana kasnije ili da moj suprug dodje, naprave embrije i onda se samo ja pripremam..
> Cure sto vi kažete? 
> Meni ovo nije bas nekako ugodno..
> A i htjela bi da idemo zajedno tamo.


Ja bih htjela u svježi postupak. Ali to je samo moje mišljenje. Ne mora biti ispravno. Ne mogu vjerovati da im je tako teško naći donoricu.... Pa imaju svoju bazu donorice, nije da ih traže po cesti. Pitaj kada bi ovo donorica opet mogla i koliko bi trebalo čekati novu?

----------


## hueber

> Drage cure, hvala na brzim odgovorima, divne ste!
> Zapravo donorka može imati i krvnu grupu koju i suprug ili? S time da je mojem suprugu nađen gen za cisticnu fibrozu, pa ne znam koliko opet to komplicira slučaj?!
> Joj joj


Koliko sam ja shvatila, s medicinskog stajališta beba ne mora uopće imati istu krvnu grupu kao mama, to se radi da danas-sutra u nekom medicinskom slučaju dijete r ne bi slučajno saznalo da nije od svojih roditelja (jer ima neku treću grupu). Nisam ekspert, ali mislim da bi tvoje dijete najnormalnije moglo imati i A i B pa možda i te grupe dolaze u obzir. Moja mama je AB, a ja sam npr. A. Brat B.

Pitaj ti nju koji je značaj iste KG i utječe li to na ishod postupka. I ne daj se obeshrabriti. Naći će oni donoricu za tebe. Bez brige.

----------


## hueber

> Cure, imam pitanje za iskusne. Mengu trebam dobiti 4.9., a donorica 10.9.. Kordinatorica mi napisala da donorica treba dobiti mengu 3-4 dana poslije mene i da je ovo ok. Iz tog razloga je rekla da ne trebam piti kontracepciju nego čekam da dođe prirodno. Ja sam se sad uhvatila za tih 3-4 dana, što očito kod mene nije, nego je više. Jel trebam inzistirati na usklađivanju ili će ovo biti ok? Napisala sam joj i da mi menga varira između 25. i 29. dana(4.9. bi bio 28. dan).


Mislim da je njima samo važno da uhvate tvoj implantacijski prozor, ništa drugo. Mene su s usklađivali pa smo se opet razišle 4-5 dana.

----------


## Lovelife

Pola poruke mi je odrezalo..
Ugl., ja sam dobila od Hzzoa onih 1000€ i mora se odabrati klinika, mi smo Pronatal.. piše da mi još nadoplaćujemo 84000 čeških kruna..
Znam kada sam gledala tamo u 2.,3.mj PFC je bio skuplji..
A nismo još ni krenuli, pa nebi sad mijenjala...
Mislim da je veći problem sto ovdje u Hrv ne možemo sve na jednom mjestu obaviti i to u par dana a ne gubiti Dane i mjesece po svim mogućim doktorima

----------


## Nika39

Hueber, hvala puno za informaciju. Nisam od brzine baš razmišljala da se to može dogoditi i s kontracepcijom, ali ima smisla. Jedna briga manje.
Lovelife, zbilja se zakompliciralo. Zaboravila sam da ti imaš i rješenje hzzo. Koliko smo nestrpljivo čekale donoricu, a sad se opet 100 stvari može zakomplicirati. 
Hueber, nisam znala da u pfc nema ekskluzive na donoricu! Baš si sad razmišljam- u Pronatalu ima, ali moja donorica može otići u pfc za 2 mjeseca(pretpostavljam da to nitko ne kontrolira, pošto je anonimno) i postati opet donorica nekom drugom. Zapravo onda ekskluzive nema ni za koga! Ili..?

----------


## Sanrio

Nika39, vadila sam,
danas mi je beta 1130!

----------


## Nika39

Jeeeeee!!!! Odlična beta!!!! Čestitam još jednom od srca

----------


## Lovelife

Sanrio! Juuuupi! Čestitam!!

----------


## Sanrio

Nika, mislim da to ne može baš tako.
Nama su donatorke anonimne ali oni točno znaju tko je dobio čije stanice. I taj podatak kod njih ostaje i dostupan je u nekim izvanrednim situacijama i sa sudskim nalogom.Mislim da sve te klinike jako dobro nadziru tko i koliko donira.

----------


## Sanrio

Hvala drage moje, neka nam se svima ostvari taj konačan cilj. Zdrava beba u naručju!

----------


## Nika39

Ne tvrdim da je tako, samo mi se učinilo mogućim. Misliš da postoji neki državni registar u koji ih upišu? Ako postoji ok, ali ako ne, ne vjerujem da cura od 20 i koju sitnu, pretpostavljam zbog love, ne napravi to više puta ako ju nitko ne kontrolira i ona to želi. To je samo teorija, istinu ne znam.

----------


## hueber

> Hueber, hvala puno za informaciju. Nisam od brzine baš razmišljala da se to može dogoditi i s kontracepcijom, ali ima smisla. Jedna briga manje.
> Lovelife, zbilja se zakompliciralo. Zaboravila sam da ti imaš i rješenje hzzo. Koliko smo nestrpljivo čekale donoricu, a sad se opet 100 stvari može zakomplicirati. 
> Hueber, nisam znala da u pfc nema ekskluzive na donoricu! Baš si sad razmišljam- u Pronatalu ima, ali moja donorica može otići u pfc za 2 mjeseca(pretpostavljam da to nitko ne kontrolira, pošto je anonimno) i postati opet donorica nekom drugom. Zapravo onda ekskluzive nema ni za koga! Ili..?


Ma ne, teško mi je ovako u kratkom tekstu objasniti. Sigurno se vodi evidencija donorica i one su anonimne, no taj podatak tko je kome dao stanicu se čuva kao tajni jedno izvjesno vrijeme. Samo ne znači da će stanice donoricu koju su namijenili npr. tebi propasti ako ti ne dođeš i odustaneš. Oni će ih ili u tom postupku ili u nekom idućem dodijeliti drugoj primateljici. To nije tajna. Tako su nam oni sami u klinici objasnili. I to je logično. Jer zamislite da stimuliraju žene, a mi se iz ovog ili onog razloga ne pojavio. Ni oni dok ne dođemo nemaju nikakvo jamstvo da ćemo doći. Želim samo reći da nije da ta jedna donorica odgovara samo jednoj ženi. Po fenotipu i krvnoj grupi može odgovarati za više primateljica. Ali kad jednom dođeš i uplatiš, sve njene stanice su tvoje. Iz tog postupka. Ako danas-sutra želiš bracu ili seki, mogu ti opet osigurati istu donoricu. 
Da li ona u međuvremenu ponovno daje stanice nekom trećem stvarno ne znam.

----------


## hueber

> Nika39, vadila sam,
> danas mi je beta 1130!


Ajme, savršeno!!! Presretna sam zbog tebe i želim ti mirnu i sretnu trudnoću. Bravo, bravo, bravo!

----------


## LF2

Lovelife, zasto ne odete ovaj mjesec jer ne znaš koliko ćete čekati sljedeću donoricu. Lijepo oplodite, smrznete i mirne glave odeš na FET bez stresa hoćeš uskladiti cikluse, kolko će ih se oploditi, kolko će ih se smrznuti. To se odstresiras sada i lijepo središ sebe fizički i psihički i kad si spremna odeš na FET. Cijeli taj postupak je jako stresan, ovako si ga podjelis na dva djela.
Bitno je da imate friske jajne stanice, a dal' su embriji smrznuti ili ne, to je manje bitno. Puno beba se rodilo iz FETa.
Mi smo prvi put u Istanbulu radili PGD I trebali smo odmah napraviti transfer do kojeg nije ni došlo, ali nebitno sad to.
Drugi pokušaj je bio PGD-zamrzavanje-FET.
Vjeruj mi, drugi put mi je bilo puno lakše jer se to nije odvijalo u jednom periodu.

----------


## Sanrio

Hvala hueber, idemo korak po korak!
Još mi je teško vjerovati. Nakon svih ovih godina i svih neuspjeha...

----------


## Lovelife

LF2 hvala ti na savjetu, sada mi se to čak cini i kao dobra ideja
Imaš pravo jako je to sve stresno
Hvala! 
U kojoj ste vi sada fazi?

----------


## LF2

Čekam rješenje od HZZO-a ali za Makedoniju. 
Čitam ovo usklađivanje ciklusa kod friskih donacija i to mi je tako stresno jer moja menga je katastrofa, nikad ne znam kad će doći, bilo na terapiji ili ne. U Makedoniji rade sa smrznutim što nije toliko sjajno ali je jednostavnije sa usklađivanjem ciklusa jer ih realno samo moraju odmrznuti. I refundiraju navodno sav postupak što je nažalost prevagnulo. 
Ali čitam vaše postove i mislim si i da idem na frišku donaciju, možda bi i sama tražila da idem na FET. To usklađivanje i čekanje menge na dan koji si je netko zamislio mi je jako stresan. 
A i FETovi su mi lakši, psihički.

----------


## Lovelife

Da, vjerujem, i meni je sve jako  stresno, dok obiđem sve doktore pa ako nešto nije u redu opet ispočetka..

----------


## Lovelife

Cure znaci li ti da ako ja sada nebi išla u embrio transfer, isti bi platili drugi puta? Ili kako, ako on spada u onaj dio koji placa Hzzo?

----------


## Lovelife

I kako bi bilo najbolje smrznuti embrije, po 2? Ajme koliko pitanja

----------


## Sanrio

Lovelife, ti plaćaš postupak u koji je uz ostalo uključen i  jedan et. Kod mene nije došlo do svježeg transfera zato jer mi hormoni nisu bili ok.
Kad sam išla na FET to nisam ekstra platila.

----------


## Sanrio

A za smrzavanje embrija me nitko nije pitao za želje i mišljenja. To su oni odlučili prema kvaliteti blastica. 5 odličnih svaku posebno a 4 vrlo dobre po 2 u slamku.

----------


## Lovelife

Puno hvala Sanrio!
Cure, stvarno ste divne sa odgovorima, ja ne znam koga bi to sve pitala, hvala vam

----------


## Nika39

Slažem se skroz s Lovelife. I od mene hvala na svakom odgovoru i pomoći. Danas mi kordinatorica poslala mail da od sutra počnem piti Norethisteron ili Primolut Nor. No toga kod nas u ljekarni nema. Ja se trebam samo koji dan pomaknut s mengom da bude kako treba s donoricom. Jel imao tko takvu situaciju? Jesu vam vaši ginekolozi prepisali kontracepciju?koju? Meni je danas 18.dan ciklusa(ne znam jel to kasno za početak bilo koje kontracepcije). Svaka pomoć je dobrodošla. Hvala

----------


## Sanrio

Nika, da kod nas nema Primolut nor. To je i meni bio problem jer mi je soc.ginekologica prepisala Duphastone a ovi u Pragu su se ogradili od toga jer to nije paralela pa da oni ne znaju da li će to biti ok. Na kraju sam nabavila iz Bosne baš Primolut Nor.

----------


## Nika39

Sanrio, hvala ti na brzom odgovoru. A onda jedino da sutra potegnem do tamo.  Nije mi tak predaleko. Da mi je barem rekla ranije da se mogu pripremit. A ne od sutra počnite piti, a danas javlja. Ma joj... Jel da se pripremim s još kojim lijekom da me ne iznenadi? Estrofem sam kupila.

----------


## vedre

Nika39,  meni su u Pfc napisali par razlicitih antibebi pa da si kupim jedne. Kod nas nije bilo za kupit nijedne od tih. Mogla sam ih naruciti u ljekarni ali sam trebala cekati par dana a to mi je bilo kasno. Gđa u ljekarni je gledala sastav tih koje su mi preporucili i tako mi je izabrala jedne.

----------


## Nika39

Hvala na pomoći, Vedre. Kod nas u ljekarni su mi rekli da ništa ne može na slobodno. Za sve mi treba recept dr. Javila mi kordinatorica da može i kombinacija utrogestana i estrofema. Al odlučila sam na izlet do Bosne. Utrogestane ne volim, a znam da me i poslije čekaju.

----------


## Lovelife

Sretno Nika sa pripremama! 
Bas sam Uzbuđena i radi tebe, sebe i svih  :Smile:

----------


## Nika39

Hvala! I tebi isto. A što si ti odlučila napraviti? 
Sanrio, imaš ti kakvih simptoma? :Smile:

----------


## Sanrio

Ma nemam. Sve mi je to malo čudno. Naručila me na uzv 6.09. pa cemo vidjeti. Iskreno, nemam baš neki dobar filing.

----------


## Nika39

Žao mi je što se tako osjećaš, ali nekako si mislim da je to zbog "drugog stanja" :Smile:  Samo polako i pozitivno, sve je do sad dobro išlo!

----------


## Maja1984

Pozdrav nova sam...ukratko imam sina sa hemofilijom jako tesko ali tako bi zeljela jos jedno dijete dobila sam preporuku da uradim pgd i napravimo oplodnju s mojim zdravim jajnim stanicama ali odakle da krenem nista ne znam.. unaprijed hvala svima koji nadu vremena da mi pojasne

----------


## Maja1984

Prenosnik sam bolesti hemofilija jako bi zeljela roditi jos jedno dijete ali da pokusam da izbjegnem hemofiliju citala sam za taj pgd i da postoji mogucnost da to hzzo financira sad me zanima odakle da krenem ...hvala svima koji nadu vremena da mi malo pojasne

----------


## vedre

Sanrio nemoj odma mislit na najgore. Znas da nema pravila za bilo kakve simptome. Pricekaj uzv. Ako i na bilo šta lose mislis onda pokusaj mirovat. Nemoj nista naglo.

----------


## vedre

Hueber, ja nisam popratila, jesi ti vadila betu?

----------


## Sanrio

Ma znam, nije da sam ikad bila trudna pa da znam koji je osjećaj hahaha
Stvarno, Hueber jesi vadila betu?

----------


## Lovelife

Sanrio, samo hrabro i pozitivno!
Nika, mi ćemo vjerojatno ići sa ovom donorkom u ukoliko se ja ne uspijem pripremiti sve ćemo zamrznuti i onda ići na FET

----------


## Nika39

Ajde, držim fige da se sve dobro posloži. Kako bi izbjegla ovaj moj stres nabavljanja lijeka za odgađanje menge i podudaranje s donoricom, pitaj ju odmah što da nabaviš. Ako ti kaže Primolut, nema ga kod nas, pa da se pripremiš na vrijeme.

----------


## Sanrio

Lovelife, mislim da vam je to super odluka!

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, hvala vam na podršci, puno mi to znaci! 
Nika, hvala na savjetu. 
Molim vas cure koje ste bile, malo gledam cjenik, sto znaci serologija? To se dodatno naplaćuje 80€
Također koliko dana je dovoljno da se bude tamo ako se ide u FET?
Te koliko dana ranije ste si vi rezervirale hotel? Hvala

----------


## vedre

Lovelife, to ti se odnosi na hiv, hepatitis i ostalo. Bez obzira što imaš od nas te nalaze oni ih tamo ipak naprave. I to je 80e

----------


## vedre

Vezano za Fet, tu ti nemam šta reći jer ga nisam tamo radila. Iako me ceka kod njih u Pfc jedan smrzlić.

----------


## Sanrio

Lovelife, mi smo bili 3 dana. Doduše, putovali smo avionom ako je auto ili bus onda preporučuju ostat koji dan duže.
Hotel smo rezervirali tjedan dana prije. 
Kao i avio karte.

----------


## Lovelife

Serologiju rade i suprugu i meni?

----------


## Lovelife

Sanrio preko koje avio kompanije ste išli? Hvala puno

----------


## vedre

Lovelife, samo je muž triba vadit krv kod njih kod njih.

----------


## Sanrio

Samo mužu rade ako je donacija u pitanju.
Smartwings je avio kompanija! Direktni let, mrak.

----------


## Unadva

Bok pratim vas, jer mi je i samoj sljedeći korak donacija. Jel itko bio na donaciji u Slovačkoj? Meni je moja mpo natuknula nešto u vezi toga. Cijena je puno povoljnija.Htjela bih čuti iskustva ako ih ima.

----------


## Lovelife

Unadva, ja ne znam nikog da je išao u Slovačku..

Nika, kako vi planirate ići i koji smještaj bi si uzeli? Pitam zato jer ste isto Pronatal kao i mi 

Sanrio, iz kojeg grada ste vi putovali za Prag? Hvala
Gledam sve opcije, bus, vlak, avion

----------


## Nika39

Mi ćemo autom. Smještaj će nam biti gdje nađemo, ne nužno blizu Pronatala, jer su cure napisale da to nije bitno. Nama stvarno i nije jer smo autom.

----------


## hueber

Bok cure, nije me bilo par zadnjih dana jer sam u nekoj gužvi, a vidim na forumu je živo i mislite na mene  :Smile: . Hvala, hvala... Ja sam odlučila čekati s betom 29.8. kako su mi napisali na otpusnom i jutros vadila krv. Nalaz je, naravno, negativan. Nisam previše koma jer sam za vikend (10. dan  nakon transfera morule) bila ponovila još jedan kućni test i bio je negativan pa sam u nedjelju odtugovala, imala ispade bijesa na sve majke svijeta, Boga, muža, PFC.... Uglavnom, sredila sam se, jer tako to kod nas ide, mislim da sve znate o čemu pričam... Nisam danas ništa posebno očekivala pa nisam bila ni razočarana. 

Odlučili smo pokušati još jednom i tu stati pa kako bude. Iako ne znam kako ću preživjeti ako i taj "zadnji" postupak bude neuspješan. Ovako se sve nešto tješim da imam još neku nadu pred sobom. 

E sada, kako ja imam Hashimoto i trenutno prijem 235 mg Euthytoxa, a TSH mi je danas 4,4, želim ipak najprije pokušati s endokrinologom dogovoriti promjenu lijeka pa tek onda ići u novi postupak. Ako imate neku preporuku, javite. 

Pitanje za iskusne i one koji su duže na forumu: je li bolje ići na usklađivanje s donoricom ili na FET u prirodnom ciklusu? Meni to usklađivanje dodatno razbuca štitnjaču, a s druge strane znam da se uvijek govorilo da je svježi postupak uspješniji.Baš nisam pametna. Pisala sam danas i u PFC pa ćemo vidjeti što oni kažu. 

Sandrio, kako si? Pokušaj misliti pozitivno...

----------


## Sanrio

Lovelife, iz Zagreba smo putovali.
Ljeti Smartwings ima direktne letove iz Zg, Splita i Dubrovnika.
Hueber, glavu gore i idemo dalje! Sve znaš...idući je dobitan!
Ne znam što da ti kažem za FET vs Fresh...
Po meni ti je definitivno bolje da ideš u FET sa sređenim hormonima. Razlika u postotku uspješnosti je samo 5% viša kod svježeg E.T ali ako ti to usklađivanje pomrda štitnjaču onda ti je takav svježi sigurno gora opcija od FET-a

----------


## Sanrio

Evo danas mi je baš muka...i postala sam osjetljiva na mirise pa se odmah osjećam više trudno hahaha

----------


## Inesz

> Prenosnik sam bolesti hemofilija jako bi zeljela roditi jos jedno dijete ali da pokusam da izbjegnem hemofiliju citala sam za taj pgd i da postoji mogucnost da to hzzo financira sad me zanima odakle da krenem ...hvala svima koji nadu vremena da mi malo pojasne


Maja1984,
dobro došla na forum.


Jesi li već bila kod genetičara? Za početak, trebala bi ti njegova preporuka da je IVF+PGD potreban radi izbjegavanja prijenosa nasljedne bolesti.

----------


## Munkica

Zasto mislis da je svjezi et bolja opcija od fet-a? Istrazivanja pokazuju upravo suprotno.

----------


## Lovelife

Draga hueber, kao sto su i cure rekle, glavu gore..
Nemoj si stavljati u glavu: ovo je zadnji pokusaj jer ti to stvara dodatan presing (meni bi).. a štitnjača jako reagira na stres!
U jednoj grupi sam gdje je žena zatrudnila sa 49 godina (sa doniranom js).. tako da-zašto bi bio zadnji? 
Ovo za FET ili svježi i mene malo buni, ne znam sto je bolje..
Meni kaže Andrijana da puno njih ostane trudno iz FET-a
Sanrio, super- trudničke tegobe!

----------


## Nika39

Hueber, žao mi je, ali cure su ti sve već rekle, sljedeći je "taj".
Sanrio :Smile: za tegobe.
Cure,  šta ste vi još dodatno uzimale? Mislim, šta bi preporučile(embrioglu, picsi..)? Moram to polako složit u glavi.

----------


## hueber

> Zasto mislis da je svjezi et bolja opcija od fet-a? Istrazivanja pokazuju upravo suprotno.


Jer sam do sada nailazila samo na tumačenja da je svježi postupak nešto uspješniji. Nije da tvrdim da je tako, samo nikada nisam čula ni pročitala suprotno.

----------


## hueber

Hvala Vam na podršci. Evo javili su iz PFC da mi nalazi vrijede sad 6 mjeseci, za Božić ne rade pa prosinac otpada ako mi ciklus tako padne. Možda nekoj od vas to nešto znači.

Nika39, ja sam bila uzela latz, embrioglue i time lapse. Drugo nisam pa ne znam što ti reći. Dosta istraživanja pokazuje da te dodatne metode nemaju prevelik utjecaj na ishod postupka.

----------


## hueber

Pitanje za one koje su bile u postupku donacije JS u Pragu: koliko su Vaše donatorice dobile jajnih stanica, koliko ste na kraju imali embrija i u kojoj klinci?

Npr. Moja je imala 8 JS, bila su 2 embrija i bila sam u PFC-u.

Hvala ♥️

----------


## Sanrio

Nika,mislim da je time lapse  najvažniji. Tu oni točno prate kako se stanice dijele i po tome ocjenjuju embrije. Lazt i embrioglue podižu izglede za cca 5%. Za time lapse se odlučuješ odmah kod oplodnje a ovo ostalo na sam dan transfera.

----------


## Sanrio

Hueber, moja je bila extra produktivna!
10 j.s
9 blastica
Donorica ima 30 godina i ostvarila se kao majka. To je jedan od šturih podataka koje znamo o njoj.
Klinika PFC.

----------


## Munkica

> Jer sam do sada nailazila samo na tumačenja da je svježi postupak nešto uspješniji. Nije da tvrdim da je tako, samo nikada nisam čula ni pročitala suprotno.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27203298

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23040524

 :Smile:

----------


## hueber

> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27203298
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23040524


Baš Vam hvala. Nisam ovo znala. Ne razumijem zašto se onda nama govori suprotno?! Sad sam dodatno zbunjena i neodlučna što napraviti...

----------


## Munkica

Mislim da ima mnogo faktora koji utjecu na uspjesnost transfera. Sigurno nije jednoznacno i jednostavno, a znanost stalno napreduje. 
Meni je uspio svjezi et, ali to je samo moje iskustvo/slucaj, a ne statistika  :Smile:  sad me ceka fet pa cemo vidjeti s koje strane krivulje cu biti. 
Uglavnom, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Maja 1984, nakon što dobiješ od genetičara zeleno svijetlo, raspitaj se za Brisel jer ukoliko imate indikacija za PGD u Briselu rade preko osiguranja i naš HZZO financira cijeli postupak. Čisto informativno da se raspitas. U Pragu se plaća posebno PGD.

----------


## Lovelife

Munkcia, jesi li ti to znala i prije samog transfera i svejedno išla u svježi ET?
Također, jesi li i sto uzimala od dodatnih metoda?

----------


## Lovelife

Čitam stare postove iz 2017.g., kod Kaji su npr.odustali (ne znam koja klinika je bila) i rekli da sve odgađaju (jer joj se nije dovoljno zadebljao endometrij ili tako nešto) i traze novu donorku jer ima pravo na svježi ET i da joj to zele omogućiti.. nisam stigla sve pročitati.. pa ne znam kako je bilo dalje
Kad bi se barem javite cure koje su išle te 2017.

----------


## Munkica

> Munkcia, jesi li ti to znala i prije samog transfera i svejedno išla u svježi ET?
> Također, jesi li i sto uzimala od dodatnih metoda?


Nisam znala. Mislim da idem u stvarno kvalitetnu bolnicu i odlucila sam da jednostavno moram vjerovati odlukama doktora pa makar dr. Gugl kaze suprotno. 
U bolnici mi nisu nudili dodatne metode. Imas temu o njima i prema istrazivanjima se nisu pokazale djelotvornima. 
Nemam iskustva s  ceskim bolnicama, ali nudjenje paketa i all inclusive tretmani me vise podsjecaju na auto salone i wellness centre nego na bolnice. Po meni je nesto ili neophodno ili nepotrebno, a ne da se dodatno placa kao kozna sjedala u autu. Ali odoh sad u off topic  :Smile:

----------


## Lovelife

A gdje ti ideš/ si bila?

----------


## Lovelife

Sorry ne razumijem ovo da si odlučila vjerovati dr., a ne googlu.. znaci li to da bi išla u svježi transfer jer vjeruješ doktoru bez obzira na ova istraživanja koje si gore stavila?

----------


## Inesz

> Maja 1984, nakon što dobiješ od genetičara zeleno svijetlo, raspitaj se za Brisel jer ukoliko imate indikacija za PGD u Briselu rade preko osiguranja i naš HZZO financira cijeli postupak. Čisto informativno da se raspitas. U Pragu se plaća posebno PGD.


Da, Belgija je dobro rješenje:
https://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrva...lesti/5596735/

----------


## Munkica

Idem u Belgiju. Tada nisam znala za to, ali da jesam bih pitala sto misli o tome jer se moja bolnica ujedno bavi i znastvenim istrazivanjima. 
A gle, da su stvari tako jednostavne sve bismo ili bile trudne jer kad se spoje spermij i jajasce nastaje zigota, zar ne? Ili bismo samo uguglale, nasle rjesenje i opet bile trudne, a doktori nam ne bi trebali. Nekad a+b jednostavno nije c. 
Iako smo u mpo vodama i citamo sve dostupno, mislim da dobar mpo doktor sigurno zna vise od nas. Inace, sto ce nam oni kad na guglu sve pise  :Smile:

----------


## hueber

> Nisam znala. Mislim da idem u stvarno kvalitetnu bolnicu i odlucila sam da jednostavno moram vjerovati odlukama doktora pa makar dr. Gugl kaze suprotno. 
> U bolnici mi nisu nudili dodatne metode. Imas temu o njima i prema istrazivanjima se nisu pokazale djelotvornima. 
> Nemam iskustva s  ceskim bolnicama, ali nudjenje paketa i all inclusive tretmani me vise podsjecaju na auto salone i wellness centre nego na bolnice. Po meni je nesto ili neophodno ili nepotrebno, a ne da se dodatno placa kao kozna sjedala u autu. Ali odoh sad u off topic


Slažem se s Vama apsolutno. Meni upravo takav pristup ulijeva nepovjerenje.

----------


## Munkica

Recimo, da sad ne trazim, postoji istrazivanje koje kaze da fet je uspjesniji, ali je kod odredjene skupine zena (ne sjecam se koje) rizik od preeklampsije bio veci. Podrucje je stvarno veliko i mislim da jedino mpo strucnjak moze odrediti sto primijeniti i kada. Kuzis sto hocu reci?  :Smile:

----------


## hueber

> Hueber, hvala puno za informaciju. Nisam od brzine baš razmišljala da se to može dogoditi i s kontracepcijom, ali ima smisla. Jedna briga manje.
> Lovelife, zbilja se zakompliciralo. Zaboravila sam da ti imaš i rješenje hzzo. Koliko smo nestrpljivo čekale donoricu, a sad se opet 100 stvari može zakomplicirati. 
> Hueber, nisam znala da u pfc nema ekskluzive na donoricu! Baš si sad razmišljam- u Pronatalu ima, ali moja donorica može otići u pfc za 2 mjeseca(pretpostavljam da to nitko ne kontrolira, pošto je anonimno) i postati opet donorica nekom drugom. Zapravo onda ekskluzive nema ni za koga! Ili..?


Svojedobno s postavilo ovo pitanje pa evo odgovora koji ga može rasvjeliti. Ja sam pitala u kontekstu dogovora za novi pokušaj neka dodatna tumačenja i odgovoreno mi je da se u PFC svaki tjedan stimulira 20 donorica. One koje nemaju svoju primateljicu daju stanice za donaciju embrija (bit će oplođene donatorovom spermom), dio stanica se može dati paru koji nema više svojih embrija, a ima u All inclusive garanciju FET-a i te će biti oplođene suprugovom spermom. Dakle, od iste žene iz istog pokušaja stanice mogu ići na dvije strane. Pri tome se pazi da primatelji nisu iz iste zemlje. To je sve. 

Dakle, ako dobro razumijem nije tako da jedna donorica da stanice jednom paru i poslije nikada više nikome. Ipak, pazi se da ne idu u istu zemlju.

----------


## Lovelife

> Recimo, da sad ne trazim, postoji istrazivanje koje kaze da fet je uspjesniji, ali je kod odredjene skupine zena (ne sjecam se koje) rizik od preeklampsije bio veci. Podrucje je stvarno veliko i mislim da jedino mpo strucnjak moze odrediti sto primijeniti i kada. Kuzis sto hocu reci?


Donekle..
Ma zbunilo me jer su mi tvoji postovi zvučali kontradiktorni.
Naravno da sve ovisi o situaciji, niti se treba voditi googlom.. 
a ako već idemo onda moramo vjerovati doktoru.. 
no nas muci to, da li “propuštamo” veće šanse za uspjeh ako idemo u FET zbog raznoraznih razloga..
To vjerojatno nitko ne može znati.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, sadsam se išla naručiti na rebro hematologu, i prvo dr.mora vidjeti nalaz i onda oni mene zovu kad ću dobiti pregled!
Ma mislim stvarno, koliko ću to čekati?
Pitanje ako će mi uopće dati taj lijek

----------


## hueber

> Recimo, da sad ne trazim, postoji istrazivanje koje kaze da fet je uspjesniji, ali je kod odredjene skupine zena (ne sjecam se koje) rizik od preeklampsije bio veci. Podrucje je stvarno veliko i mislim da jedino mpo strucnjak moze odrediti sto primijeniti i kada. Kuzis sto hocu reci?


Ja, nažalost, nisam još ni u jednoj klinici dobila dojam da mi se pristupa individualizirano. Ne mogu tvrditi da nisu, možda i jesu pa meni o tome nisi govorili, no moj dojam nije bio takav. Imam osjećaj da uvijek upadam u neku gotovu shemu pa ako upali, upali, a ako ne, to je do prirode.

----------


## Lovelife

Hueber, ti si isto PFC?

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, a kako to ide..po ćemo se odlučuje do kojeg stadija se razvijaju oplođene stanice, blastociste, morule, pa kad ih zamrzavaju.. nije naše da o tome brinemo, ali mene bas zanima

----------


## LF2

> Cure, a kako to ide..po ćemo se odlučuje do kojeg stadija se razvijaju oplođene stanice, blastociste, morule, pa kad ih zamrzavaju.. nije naše da o tome brinemo, ali mene bas zanima


Pa ja mislim po broju oplođenih i po kvaliteti.

----------


## vedre

Lovelife ako imas 1/2 js onda rijetko idu na morule. Znaci, sve ti ovisi o kolicini a najvise o kvaliteti. Ako ih ocijene da su odlicne i da se dobro rszvijaju onda idu na blastice il morule

----------


## leptirica82

Cure,

spominjala se mogućnost za doniranje i Makedonija.
Pitanjce...zna netko više o tome i snosi li troškove HZZO?

Kada HZZO snosi troškove u Belgiji?

Konkretno za donacija spermija.

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, kako ide? 
Evo meni je umjesto Andrijane odgovorila neka druga osoba jer da je A.bolesna.
Razumijem da možeš biti bolestan, ali ovako uopće ne znam s kim i sto dogovaram..
Sanrio, Hueber kako ste?

----------


## Sanrio

Evo ja čekam petak i uzv...i kratim vrijeme pišajući testove svakih par dana! hahaha
Uzmem onaj digitalni koji pokazuje tjedne pa gledam u njega kao u televizor dok očitava rezultat. Luđakinja, što reć...

----------


## Lovelife

Super Sanrio, malo zabave ne škodi!
A sto uzimaš sada od terapije? I mogu te pitati koliko imaš godina?

----------


## Sanrio

Lovelife, uzimam ti: 2-1-2 estrofem, 2-2-2 utrogestan, 1 x aspirin, 1x clexsane 0.4, folna.
Imam 41 god.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Sanrio

----------


## Nika39

Sanrio, baš si me nasmijala, ali u potpunosti razumijem da je nakon hrpe neuspjeha nestvarno vidjeti 2crtice na testu!! Samo se ti zabavljaj. Zaslužila si!!
Lovelife, čekam mengu, pa onda očito sve zaozbiljno kreće. Ova naša kordinatorica je zbilja boležljiva. U zadnjih 4 mj to je treće bolovanje(što ja znam). Al ne brinem, netko će se javiti kad sve krene.

----------


## Nadica

Pozdrav!
Nije me dugo bilo...malo sam izašla iz štosa...Trebam pomoć!
Treba mi neki kontakt u Pronatalu Prag...ako ima netko...Poslala sam im na njihovoj stranici u obrascu pitanje, ali već nekoliko dana nema odgovora...
Hvala!

----------


## Nika39

Nadice, probaj na ovaj mail

purmenska@pronatal.cz 
Andrijana Purmenska

----------


## Nadica

> Nadice, probaj na ovaj mail
> 
> purmenska@pronatal.cz 
> Andrijana Purmenska


Hvala!!!

----------


## Sanrio

Evo drage moje mene sa pregleda!
Trudni smo 7+1 i čuje se srčeko!
Sad korak po korak dalje!
Ja sam otvorila sezonu sad vas sve čekam sa dobrim vijestima!

----------


## vedre

Jako lipe vijesti Sanrio. Čestitam još jednom.

----------


## Nika39

Suuper!! Samo polako dalje! I mi se svi nadamo da će ostatak sezone biti dobar :Wink: 
Lovelife, kako kod tebe stvari stoje?
Nadice, jel ti se javio tko iz Pronatala?

----------


## Lovelife

Sanrio, super vijesti!
Nika, mi bi išli sa ovom donorkom ali bi zamrzli sve sto dobijemo pa onda u 12 mj na ET..jer ja sada čekam na pregled kod hematologa i sve mi je to prestresno hoću li stići Itd.. pa mi se ovo čini kao dobra odluka, no sada se Andrijana ne javlja i nisam sigurna je li to potvrđeno ili ne ..
Kako si ti, kako ide tebi? Bas se veselim zbog svih nas!

----------


## Sanrio

Lovelife, super ti je odluka. Imat ćeš vremena srediti sve što treba i onda mirno na FET!
U kombinaciji sa "čarolijom prosinca" nema sumnje u uspjeh!  :Smile:

----------


## Lovelife

Da, FET, krivo sam gore napisala.
Pa i ja se nadam čaroliji prosinca
Cure hvala puno na podršci, meni jako puno značite ❤️

----------


## Nadica

Evo javljam se! Javila mi se Andrijana iz Pronatala. Ona je od subote na godišnjem. Počinje raditi od 17.9....pa da znate...

----------


## Lovelife

Nadica, hvala na info.
Nika jel tebi Andrijana rekla u koliko sati morate ujutro biti u klinici? 
Meni ništa nije javljeno, valjda stoji taj dogovor sa tom donorkom

----------


## Nika39

Nadice, hvala.
Lovelife, pitala sam kojeg datuma bi trebali otprilike biti gore, ali mi ništa nije odgovorila. Zadnje sam se s njom u petak čula. Budem ju oko četvrtka kontaktirala ponovo jer do tada i moja donorka mora početi s terapijom. Za tjedan dana idem na ultrazvuk i onda mi je to sve blizu. Smještaj ćemo svejedno sljedeći tjedan rezervirati dok će to biti blizu. Pretpostavljam da za nas koje smo u postupku, neovisno o godišnjem, netko brine i čita mailove.

----------


## Lovelife

Da Nika, vjerojatno ni oni ne znaju točno u dan, ovisno o razvoju stimulacije..
Meni je odgovorila neka zamjena ali samo da je A na bolovanju i da će se javiti

----------


## Nika39

Cure, jeste vi dobile bolovanje od ginekologa kad ste išle u Prag, ali o svom trošku? Ja ne mogu dobiti godišnji.

----------


## Nika39

Još jedno pitanje. Donorica je dobila mengu prije 2 dana, ali na ultrazvuk ide tek u srijedu. Pa jel one nisu stimulurane? Pitam jer sam u svojim stimuliranim postupcima svaki drugi dan išla na ultrazvuk. Pa mi ovo nije jasno

----------


## Rominka

Spontano smo pocetkom rujna otisli na GO i usput u novi pokusaj. Odlucili smo se za Europe IVF i dr.Kulta zbog vise faktora, ali najbitniji je bio sto je bio voljan pokusati u prirodnom ciklusu. Hormoni naprave dar-mar kod mene i oporavak dugo traje, plus svi idu po nekoj spranci sto me izuzetno pocelo nervirati. On je odlucio da vrijedi pokusati u prirodnom ciklusu. Danas sam 10dnt i prvi put sam docekala dan menge a da ju nisam dobila. (Osim kad je bila biokemijska) To je veliki napredak za mene. Test pisnula nisam, u pon je beta. Ne osjecam nista, bas nista, osim mozda malog umora, ali to pripisujem progesteronu. Naime, i terapiju nisam do sad imala ovakvu tako da....
uglavnom, cekamo....

----------


## Sanrio

Nika, ja sam normalno dobila bolovanje.Tako da tu ne bi trebala imat problema. Što se donorice i  stimulacije tiče koliko me sjećanje služi mislim da ja u svojim stimuliranim nisam prvih 7 dana stimulacije  uopće išla na uzv a onda svaka dva, tri dana. 
Rominka, vibramo da je to to!
Ja isto nisam imala baš nikakve simptome, tek negdje oko 6tt i to dosta blage. Planiraš radit test prije ili čekaš betu?

----------


## Nika39

Sanrio, hvala. Rominka, držim fige

----------


## Munkica

Drzim fige, Rominka  :Smile:  bas sam se nedavno pitala sto je s tobom...

----------


## LaraLana

Rominka svako malo skicnem temu jer te dugo nije bilo pa sam si pomislila da si sigurno u nekim pripremama.
Cekam te u pon.s lijepim vijestima  :Heart:

----------


## hueber

Rominka, vidim da imamo sličan početni paket bolesti pa me zanima kakav "dar-mar Vam naprave stimulacije"? Mene po tom pitanju nitko ne doživljava, a imam dojam da mi štitnjača podivlja od estrogena i nikada mi u postupku TSH nije u granicama normale, a pijem konjsku dozu euthyroxa (200-225). Inače, odustala od svojih stanica (u lipnju napunila 40) i sada čekam još jedan pokušaj donacije. Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru i sretno s čekanjem bete. Silno bih voljela da Vam uspije.

----------


## hueber

> Nika, ja sam normalno dobila bolovanje.Tako da tu ne bi trebala imat problema. Što se donorice i  stimulacije tiče koliko me sjećanje služi mislim da ja u svojim stimuliranim nisam prvih 7 dana stimulacije  uopće išla na uzv a onda svaka dva, tri dana. 
> Rominka, vibramo da je to to!
> Ja isto nisam imala baš nikakve simptome, tek negdje oko 6tt i to dosta blage. Planiraš radit test prije ili čekaš betu?


Sanrio, silno mi je drago zbog tako dobrog razvoja trudnoće. Uživaj u svakom danu i sretno dalje.

----------


## Rominka

Drage moje, koje me se jos sjecate  :Grin: , hvala na nadi i zeljama.
Prvi put sam docekala dan bete da nisam prokrvarila. To mi daje malo nade, ali do sutra cu jos strpit. I dalje nista ne osjecam.

Hueber, mi smo prosli i PFC i Pronatal i kad su obje klinike pocele sa copy/paste protokolom i nitko me nije htio saslusati, iskreno dopi*dilo mi vise. Jer, nitko od njih ne zna moje tijelo i reakcije kao ja. Ja sam u godinu i pol, s tri postupka od 75 kg dosla do skoro 100, stitnjaca otisla u totalni kolaps, svaki korak mi je bio napor. Nakon godinu i pol "ciscenja" od hormona, dovodeci su u normalu izgubila sam 20 kg i recimo dosla na svoje. U medjuvremenu sam pocela kontaktirati manje "popularne" klinike izricito trazeci pokusaj u prirodnom ciklusu jer imam uredne cikluse, sa ovulacijom. Tako je odluka pala na dr.Kulta koji se slozio i prihvatio izazov. Krenuli smo sa uzv vec 4 dan, i 9 dan mi je endometrij bio tek 5 i tad je savjetovao estrofem - ali vaginalno (a do toga sam dosla uz pomoc nekih dobrih dusa oko mene) 3x1. Za dva dana je endic bio vec na 8 i nastavili smo tim tempom do transfera. Od punkcije smo uveli 2 x dnevno crinone gel, te uz to od pocetka ciklusa 10 mg folne, clexane. Od transfera, na kojem sam sve skupa ostala pola sata sa presvlacenjem i samim transferom, estrofem pijem, ali valjda se organizam vec naviknuo pa mi sada ne stvara problem.
Kao sto rekoh, prvi put sam docekala dan menge, dan bete bez da sam prokrvarila....sutra cemo vidjeti sto smo docekali.

Ja nisam ovaj put htjela uopce ulaziti u diksusije sa klinikama koje su davale protokole po spranci, odmah sam ih otkantala. Previse zivaca, previse zdravstveno bude problema. Inzistirala sam, a jesam li bila u pravu.....

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Rominka, ja sam čitala tvoje stare postove.. puno sreće želim i da ovaj put uspije!

----------


## Ženica75

Sanrio ne treba ti aspirin kraj ckexana!

----------


## Rominka

Beta je 1423. U soku smo!

----------


## Ženica75

Rominka zelim ti veliku betu..btw ja  sam kod dr. Kulta vadila NK stanice i vec obavila konzultacije al sam u meduvremenu zatrudnila u PFCu...

----------


## Ženica75

Bravooooooo Rominka!!!!!! Jupiiii

----------


## Tasha1981

Rominka,
čestitamo i želimo Vam svu sreću do kraja  :grouphug:

----------


## Munkica

Rominka, bravooo! Cestitam!!! Sada polako naprijed  :Smile:

----------


## inada

Rominka cestitam i bas sam jako sretna zbog tebe, pratila sam tvoju pricu odavno i bas bas mi je posebno drago zbog tebe. 
Mi u 11.mj idemo kod drKulta na donaciju js, nadam se da ce i  oni nas nakon 9god zaj... po nasim klinikama donijeti srecu

----------


## LaraLana

> Beta je 1423. U soku smo!


Zaplakah od srece  :Heart: 
Cestitam draga i zelim ti urednu i mirnu trudnocu!

----------


## Argente

Čestitam, Rominka!
Jako mi je drago da ste konačno uspjeli. Sretno do kraja  :Heart:

----------


## Lovelife

Čestitam Rominka!
Zenica75 kako si ti?

----------


## Sanrio

Rominka, čestitam!!! Prekrasne vijesti!
Ženica75, a tako su mi propisali nakon transfera. Frka me ukinut nešto na svoju ruku...
Pitat ću ih mailom o tome.

----------


## hueber

> Beta je 1423. U soku smo!


Čestitam od srca i želim mirnu i zdravu trudnoću. Uživajte u svakom trenutku. Zasluženo. 

Hvala puno na odgovoru. Ja sam jako umorna od tih klinika. Moj dojam je da je sve to veliki biznis, a o individualiziranom pristupu ni govora. Kao ni o sagledavanju onoga što se s pacijentima događa tijekom i poslije stimulacije. Sve ide po špranci pa kome upali, upali. O cijenama uopće neću. Iscijedilo nas je par zadnjih godina.
Ja još uvijek imam svoje ovulacije i stanice, ali su mi savjetovali donaciju jer misle da trudnoća ne uspijeva zbog loše kvalitete mojih stanica (napunila 40 u lipnju). Bila u pfc na donaciji u kolovozu, rezultat oplodnje lošiji nego što je bio s mojim vlastitim stanicama. Štitnjača me baš rastura još od tog postupka. Želimo pokušati još jednom, no ne znam kako ni što ni gdje. I da li uopće. Već mi je dosta svega. U pfc imamo pravo na doplatu do All inclusive jer smo se tako dogovarili pa je to nešto prihvatljivije cijenom, no ne znam da li ići u prirodnom ciklusu na FET ili se opet uskladiti s donoricom pa ići na svježi transfer. Voljela bih da netko od njih nešto preporuči, no mislim da ću tu temu morati pokrenuti ja ili doći s gotovim prijedlogom. Ide mi užasno na živce da odgovore moram tražiti po forumima.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure ja sam upravo bila kod hematologa na Rebru, koji mi nije htio napisati za taj heparin, nego da mi to moraju/trebaju u Petrovoj, ali ako oni nebudu onda neka dodjem kod njega i ostavim nalaz u koverti, i da će onda on “probati” Itd Itd
Tko je tu lud?

----------


## sara79

> Sanrio ne treba ti aspirin kraj ckexana!


Ne samo tako sturo odgovarati bez da se nesto ne provjeri!
I te kako se moze aspirin uzimati zajedno s clexanom sa 12 sati razmaka!!!!

----------


## sara79

Rominka cestitam od srca  :Heart: 
I bilo je vrijeme da budu lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## Tulipan37

Draga Rominka, cestitam od srca ❤
Sva sam se najezila. 
Zelim ti ugodnu i skolsku trudnocu. Sretna sam zbog tebe kao da sam ja trudna!

----------


## Lovelife

Hueber tocno, njih nije briga za nas prije ni poslije.. ma koma...
Ja se samo vrtim u krug sa tim nalazima, skupljam uputnice i termine.. sami smo svoji menađeri... 
totalno me neka tuga ulovila jer smo apsolutno same u tome, osjecam se da samo moljakam i u strahu sam tko će gdje povisiti ton, i kako ću proći i da li ću dobiti to sto mi treba.. 
a ovi u Pragu isto, kada im ne pase onda ni ne odgovaraju na mail.
Sramota, za te novce.. totalno mi je moral pao

----------


## Ženica75

Lovelife hvala na pitanju evo trudno...doma na komikacijama od prvog dana..malo dosadno al dobro..18 tt i jos ne mozemo doc k sebi...curica je

----------


## Unadva

Rominka čestitam, pročitala sam ovaj forum od početka i drago mi je da vam je uspjeloo.Sretno do kraja!!!

----------


## Ženica75

Lovelife ja placan clexane nedaju ga nasi jer nemam indikacije za clexane...meni je bio dio protokola s kojim sam konacno zacela..al ti ga nasi nece dati ako hematolog ne da odobrenje po nalazima...10 injekcija 324 kn pa si izracunajte...jedino me muci sto mi nitko ne zna rec do kada da ga uzimam...

----------


## Ženica75

Sara79 Zar mislis da  bi nesto pisala napamet na ovoj temi...provjereno kod hematologa s Vinogradske dr. Frkovic-Solomon i dr. iz PFCa nakon toga...

----------


## Lovelife

Zenica75, drago mi je da si dobro, neka samo tako ostane..
Znaci hematolog daje zeleno svjetlo i onda ga ovi u Petrovoj na recept ili kako?

----------


## sara79

> Sara79 Zar mislis da  bi nesto pisala napamet na ovoj temi...provjereno kod hematologa s Vinogradske dr. Frkovic-Solomon i dr. iz PFCa nakon toga...


Ne znaju svi hematolozi sve i ne znaju svi ispravno lijeciti pacijente!!!

----------


## Ženica75

Lovelufe 
Ne znam gdje se lijecis/vodis u Petrovoj? Ako ne tvoj ginekolog bi ti trebao dat recept al po upiti naseg hematoga..znaci trebala bi obaviti sve nalaze kojima ce se vidit jer imas i indikacije za heparinom...i onda ide na recept!

----------


## Lovelife

Zenica75 a na temelju čega si ti, koje mutacije, daješ heparin?

----------


## Lovelife

> Lovelufe 
> Ne znam gdje se lijecis/vodis u Petrovoj? Ako ne tvoj ginekolog bi ti trebao dat recept al po upiti naseg hematoga..znaci trebala bi obaviti sve nalaze kojima ce se vidit jer imas i indikacije za heparinom...i onda ide na recept!


Pa ja imam PAI heterozigot 4G/5G

----------


## Ženica75

Visikorizicni cimbenici su F V leiden, F II, protein S i C, F VIII meni su bili niskorizicni..ovo je prepisano sa mog nalaza...

----------


## Ženica75

Ja imam PAI homozigot 4G/5G niskorizicna +mthfr homozigot divljeg tipa...tako da placam clexane..postoji opcija da ides na komisiju  al mi se nije dalo zezat jad bi bio ishod isti..

----------


## tijanamatejic

❤

----------


## Beti3

Rominka nemaš pojma kako me razveselila tvoja vijest. Ne znam zašto, ali zapela si mi za oko na ovom forumu, možda baš zbog stila kojim pišeš i živiš, hrabra i kad to nije bilo lako.
Uživaj u svojoj trudnoći.  :Heart:

----------


## Nika39

Rominka, čestitam od srca!

----------


## hueber

> Lovelife ja placan clexane nedaju ga nasi jer nemam indikacije za clexane...meni je bio dio protokola s kojim sam konacno zacela..al ti ga nasi nece dati ako hematolog ne da odobrenje po nalazima...10 injekcija 324 kn pa si izracunajte...jedino me muci sto mi nitko ne zna rec do kada da ga uzimam...


Koliko se sjećam s foruma, Vi ste bili u PFC-u, kao i ja. Ako se sjećate sestre Slađe, ona je meni dala preporuku za hematologa u Beogradu. Možete obaviti konzultacije i online. Pokušajte doći do sestre i pitati je kontakt podatke. Koliko sam shvatila, clexane se uzimam do poslije poroda, samo se doza uštimava s hematologom. Ne bih se pravila pametna jer nisam stigla dalje od bete pa ne znam detalje, no ako želite, pokušajte s Bg. I sretno dalje s trudnoćom. Baš sam se pitala što je s Vama jer sam iz Vaših postova doznala prve informacije o Pragu. Super da sve ide kako treba. Pozz

----------


## hueber

> Hueber tocno, njih nije briga za nas prije ni poslije.. ma koma...
> Ja se samo vrtim u krug sa tim nalazima, skupljam uputnice i termine.. sami smo svoji menađeri... 
> totalno me neka tuga ulovila jer smo apsolutno same u tome, osjecam se da samo moljakam i u strahu sam tko će gdje povisiti ton, i kako ću proći i da li ću dobiti to sto mi treba.. 
> a ovi u Pragu isto, kada im ne pase onda ni ne odgovaraju na mail.
> Sramota, za te novce.. totalno mi je moral pao


Ma ne dajte se obeshrabriti! Imate svoj cilj i samo to trebate slijediti. Ne opterećujte se drugima koji se ne opterećuju time da razumiju Vas. Oni to ne zaslužuju. Nemamo baš puno izbora, osim dignuti glavu i biti hrabre. Samo strpljivo s tim papirima. Klinici je uglavnom bitno da ih skupite i da nigdje ne piše da je trudnoća kontraindicirana. Ostalo baš ne gledaju. Tako da ćete heparin i detalje lako rješavati poslije kad dođe do trudnoće.

----------


## Rominka

Hvala vam od srca! Malo je reci da smo u soku. No, idemo naprijed dan po dan, hladne glave.

Argente i Beti3  :grouphug:  duuugooo god sam ovdje, i kad se sve ucinilo vjecnost, eto maratonka je utrcala u cilj  :Smile:  hvala vam drage moje <3

----------


## Ženica75

Hvala Hueber da ne znam sto cu jer sam ja clexane dobila u protokolu kad nis prije nije upalilo mozda vise zbog prokrvljenosti +ASET =bingo! To je  bilo drugacije i upalilo je e sad meni u KBC Merkur veli ginic da uzimam do ev. 37 tjedna jer cu mozda na carski...privatna ginekologica i do 6 tjedana nakon poroda..pfc u optusnom pismu se ograduje i pise da se konzultiram sa nasim hematologom...

----------


## hueber

> Hvala Hueber da ne znam sto cu jer sam ja clexane dobila u protokolu kad nis prije nije upalilo mozda vise zbog prokrvljenosti +ASET =bingo! To je  bilo drugacije i upalilo je e sad meni u KBC Merkur veli ginic da uzimam do ev. 37 tjedna jer cu mozda na carski...privatna ginekologica i do 6 tjedana nakon poroda..pfc u optusnom pismu se ograduje i pise da se konzultiram sa nasim hematologom...


Da, zapravo biste trebali imati kontrole kod hematologa s nalazima krvi i po tome se uštimava doza. Zato bi bilo dobro da nađete hematologa od povjerenja koji će Vas voditi. 
Mene isto muči taj implantacijski prozor - imam dojam da je zadnji put transfer bio prekrasno. Imate li kakav savjet za mene?

----------


## Lovelife

Hueber hvala na riječima utjehe..
A koji dan si tu imala FET?

----------


## hueber

> Hueber hvala na riječima utjehe..
> A koji dan si tu imala FET?


Ja nisam išla na FET već na svježi postupak. Usklađivali su me s donoricom i transfer je pao na 22. dan ciklusa. Mislim da je to za mene kasno jer sam imala dvije (neuspjele) trudnoće iz ivf i u oba slučaja je transfer bio 19. dan (14+5). Moji ciklusi su oduvijek 28 dana i ovulacija mi je uvijek bila na sredini ciklusa.

----------


## Lovelife

Hueber da, razumijem sada..
A koliko je ta donorka dobila stanica/ koliko ih se oplodilo? 
Vjerovatno si bila rekla, ali mi se već sve pomiješalo. 
Ja se nekako nadam da ćemo dobiti vise stanica..
Mislim, sve skupa je to takav pothvat, em organizacijski, emocionalno, financijski..

----------


## Lovelife

Koji doktor uopće radi ET ili FET u Pronatalu? 
Nika jesu li tebi rekli kod kojeg si doktora?

----------


## Ženica75

Hueber vec sam bila nemam indikacije...napravi ERA test ..procitaj si moje ranije postove...sretno

----------


## Rominka

U ned nisam znala nista. 
U pon sam saznala da sam trudna.
Danas smo saznali za dva  :Heart:  :Heart: 

život piše svoje priče. 
Ljudi sanjaju svoje snove.
možda se ponekad te priče i ti snovi nađu na istoj cesti i isprepletu.

nadamo se naboljem do samoga kraja.

----------


## Munkica

Rominka  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Lovelife

Hueber, našla sam tvoj post gdje pišeš o dobivenim js. Ali sam shvatila da ste dobila 2 kvalitetna embrija?
Jesu ti oba vratili u tom ET? 
Vi ste bas htjeli svježi ET ili su vam oni tako sugerirali?

----------


## makajica

cestitam Rominka od ❤️

----------


## makajica

drage moje suborke... nisam dugo pisala nazalost ali tu i tamo Vas popratim... da ne listam sada dugo po forumu, ima li netko iskustava sa biokemijskim trudnocama ? naime ja ih dvije iza sebe... neznam da li je gore kada si odmah negativan ili pozitivan pa onda negativan pa nemas pojma sta se uopce dogada... zadnji put nas je to dotuklo... jer nam je tjedan dana beta bila pozitivna a znate i same da se covijek u takvim situacijama hvata i za mrvice ... :Sad: 

unaprijed hvala !

----------


## pak

> Ne samo tako sturo odgovarati bez da se nesto ne provjeri!
> I te kako se moze aspirin uzimati zajedno s clexanom sa 12 sati razmaka!!!!


Upravo tako. 
Do 34 tt prošle trudnoće bila sam na terapiji clexane i aspirina koji je tada ukinut a clexane do kraja. U ovoj trudnoći terapija je ista . 
Rominka [emoji173][emoji173]

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sanrio

Rominka, ovo je nagrada za sve ove godine muke, boli i nadanja! 
Twinsi, divnoooo!

----------


## Nika39

Rominka, divno!!!!
Lovelife, dr. Mardešić bi nas trebao preuzeti kad smo gore. Barem sam ja takvu informaciju dobila kad sam pitala. 
Cure, jeste vi izvadile europsku zdravstvenu iskaznicu kad ste isle za Prag? Ili ste možda neko dodatno osiguranje platile za to vrijeme dok ste tamo? Kasno sam se sjetiila za iskaznicu.

----------


## hueber

> Hueber, našla sam tvoj post gdje pišeš o dobivenim js. Ali sam shvatila da ste dobila 2 kvalitetna embrija?
> Jesu ti oba vratili u tom ET? 
> Vi ste bas htjeli svježi ET ili su vam oni tako sugerirali?


Da, jesu. Nisam se ja miješala u te odluke. Oni su to predložili i ja sam poslušala. 
I da, samo dva embrija smo dobili.

----------


## hueber

> U ned nisam znala nista. 
> U pon sam saznala da sam trudna.
> Danas smo saznali za dva 
> 
> život piše svoje priče. 
> Ljudi sanjaju svoje snove.
> možda se ponekad te priče i ti snovi nađu na istoj cesti i isprepletu.
> 
> nadamo se naboljem do samoga kraja.


Predivno! Sretno i veselo dalje.

----------


## Mala88

Rominka, cestitke od srca, zasluzila si tu duplu srecu!

----------


## Mala88

> drage moje suborke... nisam dugo pisala nazalost ali tu i tamo Vas popratim... da ne listam sada dugo po forumu, ima li netko iskustava sa biokemijskim trudnocama ? naime ja ih dvije iza sebe... neznam da li je gore kada si odmah negativan ili pozitivan pa onda negativan pa nemas pojma sta se uopce dogada... zadnji put nas je to dotuklo... jer nam je tjedan dana beta bila pozitivna a znate i same da se covijek u takvim situacijama hvata i za mrvice ...
> 
> unaprijed hvala !


Makajice i ja sam imala 2 biokemijske i transfer nakon toga mi je uspjelo, evo sada moja sreca spava kraj mene  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Rominkaaaa  :Heart:   :Heart: 

Sad kad ste uspjele i ti i pak, čekam da Svemir/Sudbina/Onaj gore pogleda još i na Snekicu, pa da sve iz moje generacije (koje nisu odustale) budu pravedno obeštećene za ovaj predugi trk.

Good luck i svima ostalima...

----------


## pak

> Rominkaaaa [emoji813] [emoji813]
> 
> Sad kad ste uspjele i ti i pak, čekam da Svemir/Sudbina/Onaj gore pogleda još i na Snekicu, pa da sve iz moje generacije (koje nisu odustale) budu pravedno obeštećene za ovaj predugi trk.
> 
> Good luck i svima ostalima...


Ima da ju zaprašimo duplom trudnićkom prašinom pa da završimo ovu godinu u velikom +[emoji5]

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sanrio

> Rominka, divno!!!!
> Lovelife, dr. Mardešić bi nas trebao preuzeti kad smo gore. Barem sam ja takvu informaciju dobila kad sam pitala. 
> Cure, jeste vi izvadile europsku zdravstvenu iskaznicu kad ste isle za Prag? Ili ste možda neko dodatno osiguranje platile za to vrijeme dok ste tamo? Kasno sam se sjetiila za iskaznicu.


Nika, ja ti nisam vadila ni euro. zdravstvenu a ni neko posebno dodatno osiguranje. 
Dr.Mardešić je na mene ostavio odličan dojam kad smo bili na konzultacijama u Pronatalu!

----------


## kaji

Draga Rominka cestitam od srca i zelim ti sve naj naj. Rekla sam ti da ce doci i nasih pet minuta. Uzivaj draga ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Tulipan37

> U ned nisam znala nista. 
> U pon sam saznala da sam trudna.
> Danas smo saznali za dva 
> 
> život piše svoje priče. 
> Ljudi sanjaju svoje snove.
> možda se ponekad te priče i ti snovi nađu na istoj cesti i isprepletu.
> 
> nadamo se naboljem do samoga kraja.


Draga moja Rominka kako si to lijepo napisala. Tako sam sretna zbog tebe. Nagradjena si za sve ove godine koje si tugovala. Sad uzivaj u svojim mrvicama i mazi busu. I budi sretna. 
Ti si zraka sunca svima koji vode nasu borbu. I sad sjaji za sve nas. ❤❤

----------


## Ženica75

> Rominka, divno!!!!
> Lovelife, dr. Mardešić bi nas trebao preuzeti kad smo gore. Barem sam ja takvu informaciju dobila kad sam pitala. 
> Cure, jeste vi izvadile europsku zdravstvenu iskaznicu kad ste isle za Prag? Ili ste možda neko dodatno osiguranje platile za to vrijeme dok ste tamo? Kasno sam se sjetiila za iskaznicu.


Eu zdravstve u u Klovicevoj iz automata za sebe i muza sa OIBom...+putno zdravstveno...

----------


## Ženica75

> U ned nisam znala nista. 
> U pon sam saznala da sam trudna.
> Danas smo saznali za dva 
> 
> život piše svoje priče. 
> Ljudi sanjaju svoje snove.
> možda se ponekad te priče i ti snovi nađu na istoj cesti i isprepletu.
> 
> nadamo se naboljem do samoga kraja.


Rominka draga bas sam sretna zbog tebe ❤❤

----------


## Nika39

Hvala na informacijama

----------


## makajica

puno hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

> Ima da ju zaprašimo duplom trudnićkom prašinom pa da završimo ovu godinu u velikom +[emoji5]
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Prenosimo dalje Snekici ❤️❤️  Cekamo ju da se pridruzi, samo sto nije  :Dancing Fever:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nadica

Pomoć!!
Kakva je to pretraga i koliko se dugo čeka na nalaz? C4=8Dene i urodjene trombofIlije...

----------


## milasova8

> U ned nisam znala nista. 
> U pon sam saznala da sam trudna.
> Danas smo saznali za dva 
> 
> život piše svoje priče. 
> Ljudi sanjaju svoje snove.
> možda se ponekad te priče i ti snovi nađu na istoj cesti i isprepletu.
> 
> nadamo se naboljem do samoga kraja.


Aaaaaaa cestitam!!!!! 
Bas mi je drago <3

----------


## LF2

> drage moje suborke... nisam dugo pisala nazalost ali tu i tamo Vas popratim... da ne listam sada dugo po forumu, ima li netko iskustava sa biokemijskim trudnocama ? naime ja ih dvije iza sebe... neznam da li je gore kada si odmah negativan ili pozitivan pa onda negativan pa nemas pojma sta se uopce dogada... zadnji put nas je to dotuklo... jer nam je tjedan dana beta bila pozitivna a znate i same da se covijek u takvim situacijama hvata i za mrvice ...
> 
> unaprijed hvala !


Imam ja, do sada dvije prirodno prije svih postupaka, pa vanmaternična, pa opet dvije u postupcima. Nalazi svi uredni, spermiogram uredan. Obavezno napravite kariograme jedan i drugi i testove trombofilije.
Brzo bi ostala trudna ali se ne bi primilo kako treba. Istraživala sve sama, pretrage tražila sve sama, Clexane mi uveli na temelju anamneze makar nije bilo indikacije jer sam mislila da je to problem. Tražila sam sa mi naprave histeroskopiju jer sam brijala da mi endometrij ne valja. Imunologiju radila isto jer sam mislila da imam autoimunu bolest. 
Kod nas se ispostavilo da su nam embriji kromosomski abnormalni i sad po najnovijem idemo na donaciju. 
Ti si u postupcima ili prirodno si ostala trudna?
Naravno da ti nemaš moje probleme ali kreni od nekud. Obavezno kariograme i testove trombofilije. Najčešće je slučaj da je trombofilija i to se lako rijesi sa Clexanima. Progesteron isto može biti problem, on čuva trudnocu. To se isto lako riješi sa Utrogestanima.
Ne želim nikog plašiti stvarno ali ako netko godinama pokušava i ne ide uzmite stvar u svoje ruke. Ako netko neće slušati, ima ko hoće. Pogotovo danas u vrijeme kada su nam sve info dostupne. I najbitnije od svega treba slušati sebe i logično neke stvari uključiti. 
Mogla sam isprobavati godinama sa savršenim nalazima, savršenim blastocistama a ne prima se. E da, imala sam stvarno sreće sa doktorima. I mojim mpo i mojim socijalnim koji su prihvaćali sve moje solucije. A jadni i oni, više ne znaju što će samnom  :Wink: 
Sretno svima.

----------


## LF2

I na donaciju nismo odlučili na temelju samo ovog što sam napisala. PGD nalazi svih 10 blastocista u dva postupka su imali kromosomske anomalije.

----------


## bornastra

Rominka, dugo me nije bilo...

Čestitam od srca ❤️❤️❤️ Hrabro samo naprijed!!

----------


## LF2

Rominka, sviđa mi se tvoja priča  :Kiss: 
Čestitam  :Kiss:

----------


## vedre

Rominka baš si me razveselila. Čestitam.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure koje su išle na donaciju js u koliko sati je suprug morao biti u klinici? 
Hvala

----------


## Sanrio

Moj je bio naručen u 9 i 30

----------


## Nika39

Evo moj je danas bio na redu oko 9. Al kad stigneš, prvo hrpu papirologije ispišeš i potpišeš, tako da su nam rekli da dođemo u 8:30. Toplo ti preporučam da dođete dan ranije. Jučer je bila grozna gužva na cesti i granici i putovali smo skoro 12 sati.

----------


## Sanrio

Nika, vi u Pragu!?
Super, avantura je počela!  :Smile: 
Javlja nam sve novosti i sretnooooo!

----------


## Lovelife

Super Nika
Držimo palčeve! A jesu li vam savjetovali koliko dana bi bilo najbolje da suprug apstinira? 
Hvala.
Sretno, sretno,sretno! Svi nestrpljivo čekamo informacije ❤️

----------


## Nika39

Hvala cure!
Nisu ništa konkretno javili, osim u petak popodne da mora apsinirati za danas. Inače, prema prijašnjim iskustvima, dr.kažu između 2 i 5 dana apstinencija. 
Lovelife, kada vi dolazite?

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Nika, naša donorka očekuje ciklus oko 25.8., znaci da bi mi mogli očekivati za poziv oko 8.-10.10., tako sam ja izračunala, a sad, ćemo vidjeti.
Gdje ste uzeli smještaj? 
Da li će i tebe pregledati prije transfera?
Koliko puta si na uzv mjerila endometrijum i koliko je bio? 
Hvala ti.

----------


## Bluebella

> U ned nisam znala nista. 
> U pon sam saznala da sam trudna.
> Danas smo saznali za dva 
> 
> život piše svoje priče. 
> Ljudi sanjaju svoje snove.
> možda se ponekad te priče i ti snovi nađu na istoj cesti i isprepletu.
> 
> nadamo se naboljem do samoga kraja.


Nisam dugo dugo bila na forumu i sad svratim i vidim ovo... predivne vijesti ❤️❤️
Sretno, sretno i sretno ❤️❤️

----------


## vedre

Nika i Lovelife sretno vam cure. I nemojte zaboraviti uživati u Pragu. Prekrasan je. Mi smo stalno bili vani. Imaju i veeeeliki zološki vrt. Prekrasno je. U gradu jako puno događanja. Prođite sve. Ostati xe vam u ljepom sjećanju.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Vedre, evo Nika prva probija led!
Sretno Nika!
A u kojoj ste vi fazi Vedre?

----------


## Nika39

> Draga Nika, naša donorka očekuje ciklus oko 25.8., znaci da bi mi mogli očekivati za poziv oko 8.-10.10., tako sam ja izračunala, a sad, ćemo vidjeti.
> Gdje ste uzeli smještaj? 
> Da li će i tebe pregledati prije transfera?
> Koliko puta si na uzv mjerila endometrijum i koliko je bio? 
> Hvala ti.


Hvala svima na pozitivi! 
Mi smo kod njih u hotelu smješteni. 
Bila sam prije Praga 2 puta na uzv kod svog mpo u RH. Zadnji endometrij na 13.dan mi je bio 8.1..Nisu mi rekli hoće li biti pregled prije et, no sigurno da ga naprave. Tebe je prije zanimalo ima li et i punkcije za vikend-ima. Mi bi trebali biti na redu u subotu. Ali dr.M tada ne radi i nema koordinatorica.

----------


## vedre

Lovelife ja sam prije par dana bila u Makedoniji na razgovoru za donaciju js. Postupak ocekujemo u 1.mj. Kod njih u Mk to malo traje dok uvezu js. Hzzo nam pokriva cijeli postupak donacije i prijevoz.

----------


## Lovelife

Super Vedre, bas mi je drago da je i tebi Hzzo odobrio.

----------


## Nika39

Cure, vi koje ste uzele monitoring(time lapse) jeste dobivale dnevno informacije kako stanice napreduju ili ste to dobile da nosite doma slike? Čini mi se da je netko napisao da je pratio svaki dan jer je imao uvid , al ne mogu sad to pronaći.
Jesu vas u drugim klinikama (mi u Pronatalu)obaviještavali svaki dan kako napreduju stanice ili ste živjeli u neznanju do transfera?

----------


## inada

vedre negdje mi je ostalo da ste putovali flixbusom, molim te informaciju odakle ste putovali i cijenu karte. Gledam opcije avion, bus i jako mi je jeftin flixbus a mislim da jedino oni imaju direktnu liniju za Prag. Ali malo me je strah da nebi otkazali liniju netom prije putovanja jer vidim da se to zna kod njih cesto desit. Molim te iskusto s njima

----------


## Sanrio

> Cure, vi koje ste uzele monitoring(time lapse) jeste dobivale dnevno informacije kako stanice napreduju ili ste to dobile da nosite doma slike? Čini mi se da je netko napisao da je pratio svaki dan jer je imao uvid , al ne mogu sad to pronaći.
> Jesu vas u drugim klinikama (mi u Pronatalu)obaviještavali svaki dan kako napreduju stanice ili ste živjeli u neznanju do transfera?


Nas u Pfc-u nisu dnevno obavještavali o napretku.Peti dan su rekli koliko ih je ostalo i kakve su kvalitete te kako su ih zamrzli.
Kad smo došli na et. onda nam je embriolog pokazao time lapse svih embrija i objasnio kako su se razvijali po danima.

----------


## Lovelife

Sanrio, kako si ti?

----------


## Sanrio

Evo guram nekako od pregleda do pregleda  :Smile: 
Za sad sve ok, mučnine skoro pa i nemam, nešto malo u popodnevnim satima.
Samo da potraje ovako!

----------


## Nika39

Sanrio, hvala na informaciji. Nekako mi je to dugo za čekati, pa sam zato pitala.
Ti samo polako u danima koji slijede. Nadam se da će nas biti još u tvojem društvu

----------


## Sanrio

> Sanrio, hvala na informaciji. Nekako mi je to dugo za čekati, pa sam zato pitala.
> Ti samo polako u danima koji slijede. Nadam se da će nas biti još u tvojem društvu


Nika, sigurna sam u to!  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

inada mi smo putovali iz Zg. Stvarno se ne sjecam koliko je bila karta....mozda oko 200kn po osobi. Ne sjecam se. Ja sam preko svoje firme imala popust za flixbus nekih 15%. Pokusati cu to pronaci pa ako je jos aktualno posaljem ti kod za popust. Dugo se vozi ali je dosta jeftinije nego avionom. Mi smo bili zadovoljni.

----------


## inada

Ma da karta je oko 220kn po osobi, zbilja povoljno. Samo me je strah da ne otkazu liniju pred putovanje jer se to kod njih jako cesto zna dogodit. Pa mi to malo nesigurno. Iskustva nekoliko ljudi koje poznajem kazu autobusa nema, nisu dobili nikakvu obavijest, aplikacija zablokirana, na salteru nitko nista ne zna i tak totalno neozbiljno. Budemo jos vidjeli imamo jos vremena

----------


## vedre

Ja zaista nisam imala nikakvih problema
 Sve je bilo uredu.

----------


## Nika39

Vedre, poslušali tvoj prijedlog i obišli zoo. Šaljemo preporuku dalje, isplati se! I skrati se vrijeme iščekivanja jer zbilja treba cijeli dan odvojiti za njega☺

----------


## vedre

Nika super. Bas mi je drago. Zoo im je zbilja veliki. Sve si vidjela. Imaju ono veliko brdo pa iza brda jos životinja, restoran i svaßta nešto. Mi smo to sve prošli i baš nam je dan prošao.

----------


## Sanrio

Nika39, ima li kakvih novosti?U kojoj ste fazi?

----------


## Nika39

Vratili se doma prije par dana.Evo, moj kratki osvrt. Od 10 stanica, 8 se oplodilo, na kraju su ostale 3 blastociste. 2 vraćene, 1 zamrznuta. Možda je trebalo bolje, ali recimo da je zadovoljavajuće. Otišli smo gore s velikim očekivanjima oko cijelog postupka, a vratili se pomalo razočarani. Koliko sam puta pomislila doma kako smo samo broj u našim bolnicama. E pa moram priznati da se ništa bolje nisam osjećala ni kod njih u privatnoj klinici, gdje smo i dobre novce investirali. Doktora za kojeg nam je rečeno da će nas preuzeti, jer sam pitala u mailovima, nisam niti vidjela. Osim na transferu, nitko od doktora nije obavio nikakav razgovor s nama. Sve to ide kao po traci :Sad: . Nisam pitala prije, ali sada jesam, kordinatorice govore naš jezik, ali nisu medicinske struke. Moram priznati da me to iznenadilo jer cijelo vrijeme je ona pisala mailove i pisala terapiju(za koju bih rekla da je svima ista). Ako te dopadne vikend za transfer ne možeš imati razgovor s embriologom jer ne rade kordinatorice. Tek nakon uvjeravanja da je to diskriminirajuće i nekorektno(financijski) dogovoren je razgovor s embriologom na engleskom jeziku. Zato cure, koje tek idete, sve pitajte i za sve se izborite. Prvi dan rečeno je da slobodno zovemo, no kada smo pokušali nazvati kordinatoricu da nam kaže stanje u laboratoriju, nije se javljala niti je uzvratila poziv. Poslali smo 2 maila i tek je kasno popodne odgovorila na mail. Uglavnom, nisu me oduševili pristupom za tu lovu. Evo, iskreno sam napisala svoj dojam, neovisno o tome kakav bude rezultat.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Nika na iskrenim dojmovima,
Ja se samo nadam da je istina da su donorke testirane na bolesti koje kažu.. 
Bas se pitam sto mi u ugovoru potpisujemo?
Cure, kako je u drugim klinikama? 
Iako, sve je to postao ogroman biznis, a radi se o ljudskim životima

----------


## Rominka

Uf, Nika. Zao mi je. Upravo zbog takvog postupanja smo mi poceli traziti i raspitivati se o drugim doktorima u Češkoj. I ima ih, i dostupni su za razgovore, i ne rade copy/paste, vec se posvete pacijentima. Neki imaju koordinatore za slavenske jezike dok neki nemaju. Mislim da je najveci problem sto se nasi ljudi boje te jezicne barijere. Morate moci pitati doktore i morate dobiti odgovore, od doktora zasto je odlucio ici u smjeru u kojem jest. 
Moj dojam je, a bili smo i u PFC i u Pronatalu, da su poceli raditi na traci i da su postali industrija. Medjutim, nisu jedini, potrazite i druge. Kontaktirajte ih, pitajte, usporedite. Imate pravo na informacije.

----------


## Nika39

Baš to! Sjetila sam se tamo i tvog prijašnjeg posta i shvatila u potpunosti što si htjela reći. No što je tu je, sad samo čekanje☺

----------


## Lovelife

Ma na početku su svi ljubazni, dok te ne pridobe
Svi odgovori odmah, kasnije čekaš 3 tjedna
I meni je otpočetka čudno da nismo trebali na nikakve konzultacije, a valjda sam 5 x pitala da dodjemo

----------


## vedre

Nika žao mi je da si se tako osjećala. Vjerujem ti. Ipak su to preveliki novci koje smo odvojili i onda nekako ocekujes bolji i ljudski pristup. Oni imaju jaaaako puno posla. Jako je puno tamo parova koji se bore i eto na žalost oni rade po svojoj šabloni i nemaju vrimena posvetiti nam se više i mozda malo bolje istražiti.
Ja ti od srca želim debeli plus na testo i da se ova priča sretno završi.

----------


## Sanrio

Nika, nadam se da će rezultat zasjeniti loše dojmove.  Ipak ste išli na svježi transfer?
Koji ti je danas dnt?

----------


## Sanrio

> Hvala Nika na iskrenim dojmovima,
> Ja se samo nadam da je istina da su donorke testirane na bolesti koje kažu.. 
> Bas se pitam sto mi u ugovoru potpisujemo?
> Cure, kako je u drugim klinikama? 
> Iako, sve je to postao ogroman biznis, a radi se o ljudskim životima


A što nam drugo preostaje nego nadati se da je tako kako kažu?
Na početku ovog puta sam razbijala glavu sa sto pitanja, da li je to stvarno tako kako kažu, tko mi garantira da je tako i sl.
I onda skužiš da nema nikakve garancije i da im moraš vjerovati na riječ i izbaciti takve misli iz glave jer ćeš se samo izluditi!
A da je biznis, naravno da je i to žestoki! Samo se nadam da nije postao i beskrupulozni biznis.

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Vedre, 
Ne slažem se sa tobom. Oprosti, ali ako imaju jaaako puno posla onda neka zaposle vise ljudi ili neka ne obećavaju brda i doline. Evo, Andrijana obećala danas javiti situaciju,znaci koji dan idući tjedan trebamo doći.. kao da je to samo tako na 5 min. Suprug i ja smo u 2 odvojene države, kupit karte, dogovoriti na poslu,pa ne mogu ja na poslu zadnji čas- e nema me 3 dana,  rezervirat u Pragu smještaj..
I još ništa ne odgovara. Tu Uzv se rade vjerojatno ujutro pa znaju situaciju.
Nema opravdanja za to. A nisu to ni mali novci, te koliko se samo tu namucimo kad sve doktore obiđemo. Strašno.

----------


## Nika39

Drage cure, ne treba gubiti nadu. Što se tiče novaca zaboravila sam na njih onog trena kad sam platila. Vjerujem da znaju što rade i nadam se najboljem. Ono što me zasmetalo je što nisam bila s njihove strane pripremljena što mogu očekivati ako me zapadne vikend. Mada, mislim da ne bi trebalo biti razlike u pristupu ako te zapadne vikend ili dan u tjednu. Tim više jer to ne utječe na cijenu(ne umanjuju ju za ono što ti ne pruže).Nije  bila moja želja da dođem za vikend, nego je tako tijelo odreagiralo. Uredno isporuče račun na kojem piše:"uplata na dan konzultacija"=200€. Možda je moj problem što nisam pitala jesu li to konzultacije s doktorom?! Biste li se vi sjetile? Mi konzultacije s doktorom nismo imali, samo smo se s kordinatoricom "konzultirali". Eto, to mislim da nije u redu!!

----------


## Nika39

Sanrio, da na svježi smo išli. Danas je 4.dan, ako se dan transfera računa kao 0.? To nikad ne znam

----------


## inada

Želim se nadovezat na temu konzultacija u pojedinim klinikama, ja sam osim pfc i pronatala kontaktirala europe ivf i gynem, evo oni su mi jedini pod obavezno naveli besplatne konzultacije s dr. Pozeljno bi bilo doci k njima ali ako ne mozete obave se video pozivom. Tako smo mi obavili konzultacije s dr. Kultom. Ja sam prvo poslala svu svoju papirologiju sto imam i moram rec da je bio dobro upoznat s nasom povijesti bolesti i objasnio mi kako cemo i sto cemo radit. zapravo nista novog nisam cula sto vec na znam ali dobro i to je nesto, bar znam da je pogledao moje papire. Konzultacije smo obavili i prije nego smo se odlucili ici k njima. U pfc nitko nije spominjao konzultacije, dok se kordinatorica iz pronatala na moj drugi mail nije niti javila. Iz europe ivf kordinatorica gotovo odmah odgovara, iz gynem pak nazove telefonom.

----------


## Sanrio

> Drage cure, ne treba gubiti nadu. Što se tiče novaca zaboravila sam na njih onog trena kad sam platila. Vjerujem da znaju što rade i nadam se najboljem. Ono što me zasmetalo je što nisam bila s njihove strane pripremljena što mogu očekivati ako me zapadne vikend. Mada, mislim da ne bi trebalo biti razlike u pristupu ako te zapadne vikend ili dan u tjednu. Tim više jer to ne utječe na cijenu(ne umanjuju ju za ono što ti ne pruže).Nije  bila moja želja da dođem za vikend, nego je tako tijelo odreagiralo. Uredno isporuče račun na kojem piše:"uplata na dan konzultacija"=200€. Možda je moj problem što nisam pitala jesu li to konzultacije s doktorom?! Biste li se vi sjetile? Mi konzultacije s doktorom nismo imali, samo smo se s kordinatoricom "konzultirali". Eto, to mislim da nije u redu!!


Nika, naravno da nije u redu i imaš puno pravo biti nezadovoljna! I mi smo na dan transfera imali konzultacije sa embriologom i kordinatoricom, doktorici ni traga. Previše je to love i preozbiljne su to stvari da bi se tako ležerno ponašali.

----------


## Lovelife

Drage cure, meni Andrijana sada javlja da se uzv ponavlja sutra i da bi aspiracija mogla biti od 6.-8.10.
Da li se nekome tako dogodilo, ja ne znam kako to izvesti..
Ako je ciklus bio 25.9.kako je već moguće aspiracija 6.10.????

----------


## Nika39

> Drage cure, meni Andrijana sada javlja da se uzv ponavlja sutra i da bi aspiracija mogla biti od 6.-8.10.
> Da li se nekome tako dogodilo, ja ne znam kako to izvesti..
> Ako je ciklus bio 25.9.kako je već moguće aspiracija 6.10.????


Ne brini. Bit će najvjerojatnije 8. jer je to 14.dan. Tako je bilo i kod nas.
Imat ćeš kao ja situaciju da ćeš u petak popodne saznati da u pon ili utor moraš biti tamo. Možeš ti to :Smile:

----------


## Lovelife

Cu

----------


## Lovelife

Vedre, vi ste išli sa Flix busom do glavnog kolodvora i kako onda do Pronatala?

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, jel vi to imate plan direkt s busa u kliniku da muž da uzorak?

----------


## Lovelife

Ne Nika, došli bi navečer pa prespavali 
Kako to ide sa njihovim hotelom? Jel se preko Andrijane rezervira ili kako?

----------


## Nika39

Da. Odmah sutra kad ti javi kad trebate doći reci joj da bi vi kod njih u hotelu prespavali. I ona ti to rezervira. Kad god dođete, na recepciji vas već budu čekali pripremljeni papiri na vaše prezime. I ne brini, da dođete i u pol noći to neće biti problem.

----------


## Lovelife

Okej, puno hvala Nika.
A sto nam točno treba od dokumenata? Jel treba ono domovnica ili sl? Možda je glupo pitanje ali..

----------


## Nika39

Trebate samo osobne iskaznice. Jedino imajte pri ruci OIB i broj zdravstvenog osiguranja(piše ti na kartici dopunskog zdravstvenog). Ne traže vjenčane listove.

----------


## hueber

> Vratili se doma prije par dana.Evo, moj kratki osvrt. Od 10 stanica, 8 se oplodilo, na kraju su ostale 3 blastociste. 2 vraćene, 1 zamrznuta. Možda je trebalo bolje, ali recimo da je zadovoljavajuće. Otišli smo gore s velikim očekivanjima oko cijelog postupka, a vratili se pomalo razočarani. Koliko sam puta pomislila doma kako smo samo broj u našim bolnicama. E pa moram priznati da se ništa bolje nisam osjećala ni kod njih u privatnoj klinici, gdje smo i dobre novce investirali. Doktora za kojeg nam je rečeno da će nas preuzeti, jer sam pitala u mailovima, nisam niti vidjela. Osim na transferu, nitko od doktora nije obavio nikakav razgovor s nama. Sve to ide kao po traci. Nisam pitala prije, ali sada jesam, kordinatorice govore naš jezik, ali nisu medicinske struke. Moram priznati da me to iznenadilo jer cijelo vrijeme je ona pisala mailove i pisala terapiju(za koju bih rekla da je svima ista). Ako te dopadne vikend za transfer ne možeš imati razgovor s embriologom jer ne rade kordinatorice. Tek nakon uvjeravanja da je to diskriminirajuće i nekorektno(financijski) dogovoren je razgovor s embriologom na engleskom jeziku. Zato cure, koje tek idete, sve pitajte i za sve se izborite. Prvi dan rečeno je da slobodno zovemo, no kada smo pokušali nazvati kordinatoricu da nam kaže stanje u laboratoriju, nije se javljala niti je uzvratila poziv. Poslali smo 2 maila i tek je kasno popodne odgovorila na mail. Uglavnom, nisu me oduševili pristupom za tu lovu. Evo, iskreno sam napisala svoj dojam, neovisno o tome kakav bude rezultat.


Draga Nika, točno znam kako se osjećate i od srca se nadam da će ishod svega biti sretan. Ja se pak ne mogu načuditi tome koliko se malo embrija na kraju dobije. Nikako mi nije jasno da cure od 20 i koju godinu imaju takve rezultate. I sama sam bila u postupcima i upoznala jako puno žena u klinikama... I nije bilo tako oskudno. I mi smo u pfc-u na kraju dobili 2 embrija. Ja to ne razumijem, nije mi logično ni uvjerljivo. Mene je konkretno najviše to razočaralo. I imala sam osjećaj da netko radi budalu od mene. Možda sam nerealna i umišljam, no eto, meni je to najviše smetalo. 

Želim Vam puno strpljenja do testa. Neka Vam preostali dani prođu brzo.

----------


## Nika39

Draga Hueber, hvala ti. 
Malo su mi pomogle slike s monitoringa i embriolog da posložim neke stvari. Sa svojim stanicama nismo nikada dogurali do blastociste niti je broj bio približno takav. Svjesna sam da ni muž ni ja nismo u cvijetu mladosti. Sada smo eliminirali moj genetski materijal, ali i suprugov očito pokazuje zamor materijala :Smile: . Kako je Sanrio napisala, ona svoj veliki broj može zahvaliti donorici i mužu. Bez obzira na mladu donoricu očito je kod nas odigralo veliku ulogu i genetski materijal supruga. Nije to kod svih isto. Ne mislim da su nas oštetili po tom pitanju. Uostalom, znaš onu famoznu rečenicu, jedan je dovoljan :Smile:

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, da li je tvoj suprug radio briseve na ureaplazmu?
Ako te mogu pitati kakav je suprugu spermiogram?

Meni je ovo čudno, još nigdje nisam pročitala da je punkcija 11.dan. Naravno, nisam doktor i ne mogu ništa tvrditi.
No možda nam oni i na taj način prodaju vise dana hotel? Dok mi čekamo jer ne znamo ništa

----------


## Sanrio

Još uvijek mi ne ide u glavu kako smo mi uspjeli dobiti toliko blastica, muž ima 44 godine i oligozoospermiju, donorica jest mlađa al nema 20 godina nego 30. To mi je baš misterija, iskreno.

----------


## sara79

> Nika, da li je tvoj suprug radio briseve na ureaplazmu?
> Ako te mogu pitati kakav je suprugu spermiogram?
> 
> Meni je ovo čudno, još nigdje nisam pročitala da je punkcija 11.dan. Naravno, nisam doktor i ne mogu ništa tvrditi.
> No možda nam oni i na taj način prodaju vise dana hotel? Dok mi čekamo jer ne znamo ništa


Kako to mislis da nisi nigdje procitala da je punkcija 11-ti dan???
Ja sam imala i na 11, 12, 14 pa cak i na 16-ti dan punkciju.
To sve ovisi kakav protokol se dobije i kako ce uopce netko reagirati na stimulaciju! Nema pravila!

----------


## Lovelife

Super Sara, hvala na informaciji..
Svjesna sam da je svakako moguće, no ne razumijem to ne javljanje, i jako šture informacije.
Andrijana je obećala javit nakon uzv 2.10.. javila je sljedeći dan, sorry mislim da je bar nešto trebala javiti, bilo kakvu informaciju da znamo, a ne da živimo u neizvjesnosti i sve zadnji čas.
Problem nam je i na poslu, mislim da zaslužujemo informaciju po dogovoru koji je ona sam rekla.

----------


## Nika39

Sanrio, vama se očito posložila upornost i sreća. Što sam više u ovome shvaćam da mi jedino još to nedostaje :Sad: . Nadam se da će taj faktor sada biti uključen :Smile: .
Lovelife, budi uporna. Piši im, zovi. Nema ti druge! I nemoj se čuditi da ti se jave danas tek kasno popodne!

----------


## Nika39

Muž je radio spermiogram prije Praga i bio mu je ok. Na spolne bolesti testiraju partnere kad dođu u Prag, to je po njihovom zakonu. Naravno da neće ići u postupak ako nešto otkriju.

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, hvala za odgovor.
Kao sto znate, mi smo odlučili ići sa ovom donorkom i kasnije u FET, i Andrijana mi još prije u mailu napise da će ona sve javiti na vrijeme da suprug dodje (sto znaci da ja ni ne moram, teoretski biti tamo).
Danas ja nju čisto informacije radi, pitam koliko dana bi trebali biti, ona napise 7 dana!!!
Da li je to sada neki nesporazum ili mi moramo biti tamo 7 dana?? Iako ne idemo u svježi transfer??
Ja ne znam protokole, a ona ne samo da nije javljala na vrijeme nego je malo malo bila na bolovanju, tj.godisnjem.

----------


## Lovelife

Dakle ona je meni rekla da partneri čak i na konzultacijama ostaviti uzorak, pa onda oni oplode stanice, a kada smo u mogućnosti dodjemo na FET.
Sto sada ovo znaci da moramo biti tamo 7 dana? 
Nikakve jasne upute ja od nje dobila nisam.

----------


## Sanrio

> Nika, hvala za odgovor.
> Kao sto znate, mi smo odlučili ići sa ovom donorkom i kasnije u FET, i Andrijana mi još prije u mailu napise da će ona sve javiti na vrijeme da suprug dodje (sto znaci da ja ni ne moram, teoretski biti tamo).
> Danas ja nju čisto informacije radi, pitam koliko dana bi trebali biti, ona napise 7 dana!!!
> Da li je to sada neki nesporazum ili mi moramo biti tamo 7 dana?? Iako ne idemo u svježi transfer??
> Ja ne znam protokole, a ona ne samo da nije javljala na vrijeme nego je malo malo bila na bolovanju, tj.godisnjem.


Lovelife, mislim da je ona zabrijala i "zaboravila" da vi idete na FET. Nema mi drugog objašnjenja jer ne znam što bi vi trebali raditi 7 dana u Pragu a neće biti transfer. Mislim, čudo su...

----------


## Sanrio

> Sanrio, vama se očito posložila upornost i sreća. Što sam više u ovome shvaćam da mi jedino još to nedostaje. Nadam se da će taj faktor sada biti uključen.
> Lovelife, budi uporna. Piši im, zovi. Nema ti druge! I nemoj se čuditi da ti se jave danas tek kasno popodne!


Nika, bit će da je to! Ili su zamijenili uzorke sperme  :Smile:  hahaha, šalim se! Bar se nadam da se šalim  :Wink: 
I sama si rekla, jedan je dovoljan a ti griješ dva smrzlića pa je vrlo lako moguće da će vas vrlo skoro iznenaditi i dva srčeka! Navijam za to!  :Smile:

----------


## Nika39

Hvala Sanrio :Smile: 
Lovelife, podsjeti ju da idete samo prvi dio posla obaviti. I ja mislim da ona u moru papira nije zamijetila taj detalj :Sad:  Mada, to samo potvrđuje sve moje dojmove o njihovom "profesionalnom odnosu".

----------


## Lovelife

Drage moje cure, Andrijana je pomiješala sve!!!
I još mi onda kaže da je od jutra pod stresom jer mi se zurila javiti kad će biti punkcija!!!
Dakle, moj suprug je lud od ove zbrke!
Onda me pita za hotel neki da nam rezervira, jer u njihovom nema mjesta trenutno, i od podneva ništa ne javlja!!
Mislim, samo se nadam da će nam oploditi prave stanice.

----------


## hueber

> Draga Hueber, hvala ti. 
> Malo su mi pomogle slike s monitoringa i embriolog da posložim neke stvari. Sa svojim stanicama nismo nikada dogurali do blastociste niti je broj bio približno takav. Svjesna sam da ni muž ni ja nismo u cvijetu mladosti. Sada smo eliminirali moj genetski materijal, ali i suprugov očito pokazuje zamor materijala. Kako je Sanrio napisala, ona svoj veliki broj može zahvaliti donorici i mužu. Bez obzira na mladu donoricu očito je kod nas odigralo veliku ulogu i genetski materijal supruga. Nije to kod svih isto. Ne mislim da su nas oštetili po tom pitanju. Uostalom, znaš onu famoznu rečenicu, jedan je dovoljan


Svatko valjda gleda na to iskustvo nekim drugim očima. Moj suprug ima iznadprosječno dobar spermiogram i dvoje djece iz prvog braka tako da sigurno nije muški faktor. Ja sam prošle godine (u 39. godini) sa žestokom hipotireozom i niskim amh imala 3 blastice od 6 svojih stanica. Tako da ne znam baš... Mlade, zdrave i normalno plodne žene imaju toliko ili manje??? Nemali broj puta sam u našim klinikama ležala poslije punkcije do mlađih cura koje su imale po 16 js. 

Broj nije jamstvo uspjeha i sigurno je dovoljan jedan, ali sve mi znamo da veći broi embrija povećava izglede jer znači i veći broj šansi/pokušaja. Jako bih voljela da umišljam, no iskreno, ne mogu pronaći logično opravdanje za tako mali broj embrija u donaciji.

----------


## hueber

> Drage moje cure, Andrijana je pomiješala sve!!!
> I još mi onda kaže da je od jutra pod stresom jer mi se zurila javiti kad će biti punkcija!!!
> Dakle, moj suprug je lud od ove zbrke!
> Onda me pita za hotel neki da nam rezervira, jer u njihovom nema mjesta trenutno, i od podneva ništa ne javlja!!
> Mislim, samo se nadam da će nam oploditi prave stanice.


Lovelife, toliko toga si prošla u pripremanju ovoga da sada zaslužuješ biti mirna. Opusti se, bit će sve ok. Neće pomiješati uzorke, a i stići ćete sve na vrijeme. Da sada zeznu, zeznuli bi sami sebe, a to neće. Samo hrabro i strpljivo.

----------


## vedre

Lovelife mi smo od kolodvora do klinike uzeli taxi. Inace klinika ima svog taxistu koji nas je trebao pokupiti ali tada je bio na godišnjemu. Pitaj ju da ti osigura taxi ili da ti da njegov broj.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Vedre, no od Adrijane ni glasa opet, ni sto se hotela tiče ni nekakvog objašnjenja u vezi ovog sa hzzom. 
Ne znam da li se ovo sada računa ko postupak posto ne idemo u ET, jer mi je prije rekla neka tražim produljenje. Jučer me tražila tiskanicu. 
Uopće ne daje jasne upute, užas. 
Broj telefona nemamo, a ona ni ne radi vikendom vjerojatno. 
Užasno sam razočarana komunikacijom i uputama. Ja ne razumijem, kako da ja/mi protokole i sve ostalo?

----------


## Lovelife

Također, ako stanicama treba nekoliko dana da se vidi njihov razvoj, sto onda znaci ako smo mi tamo 3 ili 4 dana? Jer ionako u tom periodu ne dobivamo bas nikakve informacije, jel tako Nika bilo sa tobom? Koliko dana ste čekali na razgovor sa embriologom? 
A opet oni će, nadam se, napraviti, zamrznuti ih na način kako bude najbolje.. sto mi tu puno možemo??

Ja već nekoliko noći ne spavam zbog tih ne informacija, jako jako sam razočarana sa uputama. 
Samo me zanima jel i plaćamo na hodniku? Užas 
Svi hvale, preporučuju dr.Tonka Mardesica, on ulijeva neku sigurnost, bla bla bla, nit ću ga čuti niti vidjeti

----------


## Lovelife

Još jedno pitanje, meni je različita adresa na osobnoj i na ovoj tiskanici od Hzzoa, jer se radi o boravištu i prebivalištu, hoće li to sada biti problem?

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, moj muž se još sad i prehladio-nos, grlo.. može li to šta utjecati?  :Sad: 
Naravno Andrijana ništa ne javlja  :Sad:

----------


## Sanrio

> Također, ako stanicama treba nekoliko dana da se vidi njihov razvoj, sto onda znaci ako smo mi tamo 3 ili 4 dana? Jer ionako u tom periodu ne dobivamo bas nikakve informacije, jel tako Nika bilo sa tobom? Koliko dana ste čekali na razgovor sa embriologom? 
> A opet oni će, nadam se, napraviti, zamrznuti ih na način kako bude najbolje.. sto mi tu puno možemo??
> 
> Ja već nekoliko noći ne spavam zbog tih ne informacija, jako jako sam razočarana sa uputama. 
> Samo me zanima jel i plaćamo na hodniku? Užas 
> Svi hvale, preporučuju dr.Tonka Mardesica, on ulijeva neku sigurnost, bla bla bla, nit ću ga čuti niti vidjeti


Lovelife, duboko udahni i smiri se jer ćeš izluditi!
Sve će se odraditi i sve će biti ok! 
S punim pravom te izluđuje ovakav način komunikacije ali najviše vama šteti ovakvo uzrujavanje.
Pošto ne ideš na svježi transfer nema potrebe da duže ostajete u Pragu. Teoretski se možeš vraćati odmah nakon što muž da uzorak. Naravno, najčešće je to drugi dan. Znači, dvije noći ste gore. 
Embriji će se razvijati svojim tempom i vi tu ne možete ništa a i oni će ih smrznut kako oni misle da je najbolje.

----------


## Nika39

Draga Lovelife, probaj se što manje stresirati. Sve će se na kraju posložiti. Razumijem kroz što prolaziš. 
Po mom laičkom mišljenju, nema razloga da budete tamo nakon što suprug da uzorak. Embriologu smo išli na dan transfera. Ali to ti oni sve mogu i u mailu poslati. Mislim da je samo stvar A neorganiziranosti. Budi uporna, javit će se ona!

----------


## Lovelife

Cure drage, hvala vam
Kako ste vi sa češkim krunama za po gradu i to? Jeste li tu mijenjali ili tamo eure u krune?
Hvala vam

----------


## Sanrio

> Cure, moj muž se još sad i prehladio-nos, grlo.. može li to šta utjecati? 
> Naravno Andrijana ništa ne javlja


Hm, prehlada nije baš idealna u ovom slučaju ali što je tu je. Neka preko vikenda bilda imunitet, vidjet će te kakav će biti u ponedjeljak! 
Baš mi je žao da vam se sve tako zakompliciralo i da vas je satrlo na svim frontovima ali ne bi bili prvi kojima loše krene a bude BINGO na kraju!  :Smile:

----------


## Sanrio

> Cure drage, hvala vam
> Kako ste vi sa češkim krunama za po gradu i to? Jeste li tu mijenjali ili tamo eure u krune?
> Hvala vam


Moj savjet ti je da kod nas u banci kupiš nešto kruna, za piće , klopu, uber i tako to.
U klinici će te plaćati eurima kao i hotel pretpostavljam.
Nama kad je nestalo kruna plaćali smo karticama, to mi je bilo isplativije nego da tamo istažujemo gdje je najbolji tečaj.

----------


## Nika39

> Cure drage, hvala vam
> Kako ste vi sa češkim krunama za po gradu i to? Jeste li tu mijenjali ili tamo eure u krune?
> Hvala vam


Mi smo eure nosili iz RH i platili njima u klinici i hotelu. Imali smo tek nešto kruna za suvenire. Sve ostalo smo karticom platili. Svugdje možeš plaćati najobičnijom maestro karticom. Pripazi jedino ako ćeš plaćati karticom u klinici da ne možeš ako prethodno ne dogovoriš sa svojom bankom, jer je prevelik iznos. Procedura u banci nije komplicirana.

----------


## Lovelife

Znaci cure, meni u rješenju Hzzoa piše IVF/ICSI + ET , i da ja u roku 15 dana moram dostaviti otpusno pismo.
E sad posto ćemo mi ići u FET, kako onda to bude sa tim hzzoom? 
I to su već prije pitala Andrijanu pa mi ništa nije odgovorila..

----------


## Lovelife

Također, ove dodatne metode kada se uzimaju? Neke već sada kod oplodnje neke kod transfera? 
Nika sto se vi uzeli? Da li vam je tko tamo to malo pojasnio?

----------


## Nika39

A jel ti se A javila? Jesi ju probala zvati?
Odmah se moraš izjasniti koje dodatne želiš jer na temelju toga će ti formirati i račun. Sve odmah plaćaš. Nitko mi nije ništa objašnjavao, sve sam doma sama iščitavala. Tamo sam samo pitala ako me nešto dodatno zanimalo.

----------


## Lovelife

U redu, hvala, a koga si pitala? Jer koliko sam shvatila do doktora ne dodjemo, ili?
Sto ste vi sve uzeli?

----------


## Lovelife

Andrijana mi je oko 10h poslala mail da mi je rezervirala neki hotel blizu njih,, cca 3 km.. da kod njih nema mjesta.. 
ništa ovo ostalo sto me muči

----------


## Nika39

Mi smo uzeli samo onaj skuplji paket i ništa više. Doktora nismo vidjeli. Uzmeš ono što su ti oni poslali(što sve nude) i redom ukucavaš u google ili čitaš po starim forumima šta te zanima. Tako sam ja.
A kad morate biti u Pragu?

----------


## Lovelife

U pon u 9 h moramo biti tamo..
Već sam sve pročitala, a neke analize govore da te metode bas i ne pomažu
Ma čovjek (laik kao mi) ne zna sto je najbolje..

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, evo Andrijana javlja da IPAK nije nužno da ostajemo 4 dana, da smo slobodni u pon kad obavimo kod njih.
Moj suprug je bas ljut, pita kakva je to bolnica kada ima takve radnike.. 
znaci od 7 dana mi smo došli na pola dana..
Zvuci ko žešća zajebancija da oprostite.. ništa ne javlja za hotel, onda javi kada smo mi već bukirali, pa smo stornirali, kupili karte za tamo pa stornirali, kupili karte za Nazad pa sad opet stornirali jer smo tamo gotovi zapravo za pola dana..
Ovo je stvarno presmiješno!!

----------


## Sanrio

Lovelife, ovo je zaista presmiješno i skroz neozbiljno.

----------


## Nika39

Slažem se skroz Sanrio. Mislim da bi gđa.A trebala na godišnji da se malo sabere. Ona je i naša kordinatorica bila, a nismo ju ni upoznali. 
Sad ste sve rezervirali, sad se probajte smiriti i pripremiti za put u miru. Držimo fige! :Smile:

----------


## Sanrio

Lovelife, želim vam sretan put i da od sada sve ide po planu! Sretno! :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Mislim da je suvisan svaki komentar za Prag i Andrijanu.
Vidi se iz vasih postova da gube na kvaliteti i tlo pod nogama a tako i pacijente.
Kao da je raspad sistema.
Andrijana izgleda svima isto odgovara niti da pogleda tko ide na donaciju a tko u stimulaciju!!!!

Cure nedajte se smesti i saljite mailove dok ne odgovori. U krajnju ruku ju zovite na mob.
Ja bi ovo kad dodjem u kliniku svakako prijavila onome tko je odgovoran za koordinatore i inace osoblje klinike i rekla da nisam zadovoljna i da je to krajnje bezobrazno i neodgovorno.

----------


## Vrci

Ja isto skicam temu, i nema sanse da nakon svega ne bih klinici slala sluzbenu prituzbu. 

Tu su veliki novci, osjetljive stvari, a samo citajuci kako rade ne mogu vjerovati kako su nonsalanti

----------


## Alondra

Pozdrav lavice,
Nova sam na temi ali sam procitala cijelu temu. Pripremamo se za Prag i donatorsku spermu, ja pcos 36, suprug azoo. Prva opcija bila je PFC ali nakon svega sada razmatram europe ivf int. Vec sam prosla dvije vto u Ljubljani gdje sam bila samo broj na traci i za ove novce mi je potrebno da se neko bavi nama za ozbiljno. Iskrene cestitke Rominki i drugima kojima je uspjelo a nama ostalima sve najbolje  :Smile:  pozdrav

----------


## Sanrio

> Pozdrav lavice,
> Nova sam na temi ali sam procitala cijelu temu. Pripremamo se za Prag i donatorsku spermu, ja pcos 36, suprug azoo. Prva opcija bila je PFC ali nakon svega sada razmatram europe ivf int. Vec sam prosla dvije vto u Ljubljani gdje sam bila samo broj na traci i za ove novce mi je potrebno da se neko bavi nama za ozbiljno. Iskrene cestitke Rominki i drugima kojima je uspjelo a nama ostalima sve najbolje  pozdrav


Dobro došla Alondra i čim prije ostvarila svoj cilj!
Da li si već kontaktirala navedene klinike? Koji su dojmovi?
Ako si pročitala temu vidjela si da za svaku kliniku ima i pozitivnih i negativnih osvrta i da je u cijeloj priči jako bitna i sreća  :Smile: 
Mi smo išli na donaciju j.s u Pfc pa ako ti mogu nekako pomoći stojim na raspolaganju.

----------


## Alondra

Petak veče sam poslala Kseniji u PFC a danas Dr Kult u Europe IVF. Od sutra očekujem rezultate obzirom na vikend. U februaru sam bila kontaktirala Kseniju samo za cijene i pretrage ali nismo do sad uspjeli skupiti novce. Sad kad sam cula za poskupljenje vrti mi se... dodatnih oko 1000 eur.

----------


## Nika39

Cure, koji dan ste radile kućni test nakon transfera 5 dana starog zametka? Pročitala sam negdje da 9.dan od transfera mora pokazati kućni. Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, kao šlag na tortu dočekala nas je jednokrevetna soba u hotelu koji nam je A.rezervirala! Ozbiljno sam pomislila da li je ovo neka šala? 
Ali ok, najlakše za sobu, dali su nam drugu.
Nego, doista je ovo sve neozbiljno.. dakle ako se Andrijana toliko može “zabuniti” da li je ovo sve sigurno? 
Tko brine o našoj donorki, i stanicama, mislim, je li sigurno da se oplođuju prave stanice? 
Mene to sada stvarno brine. 
Vjerojatno doktora nećemo vidjeti.
Kome vjerovati? Andrijani koja ne zna šta priča? Da li su ti doktori uopće pogledali naše nalaze?? Kako u to možemo biti sigurni? Jako sam izgubila povjerenje.

----------


## Lovelife

Ozbiljno razmišljam da pošaljem Andrijani mail da pitam tko nas dočekuje, da li imamo konzultacije sa doktorom i tko će nam objasniti sve o dodatnim metodama, te na koji će način zamrzavati embrije (cure prije su spominjale 1-1-1 ili 2-2-2, ne znam sto to znaci, niti je moje da to proučavam na dr.Googlu!!!).
Evo zbog svega me suprug pita da li želim da sve otkažemo, ovakve stvari njemu su nepojmljive, bez doktora bez informacija, sve kao bez neke kontrole.
Ja se samo pitam da li su oni stvarno proučili našu dokumentaciju!!!
Mojem suprugu je nađen gen na cisticnu fibrozu, šta ako nisu to uopće pogledali??
Možda sad od straha pretjerujem, ali stvarno?
Molim vas cure za savjet!!

----------


## Sanrio

> Ozbiljno razmišljam da pošaljem Andrijani mail da pitam tko nas dočekuje, da li imamo konzultacije sa doktorom i tko će nam objasniti sve o dodatnim metodama, te na koji će način zamrzavati embrije (cure prije su spominjale 1-1-1 ili 2-2-2, ne znam sto to znaci, niti je moje da to proučavam na dr.Googlu!!!).
> Evo zbog svega me suprug pita da li želim da sve otkažemo, ovakve stvari njemu su nepojmljive, bez doktora bez informacija, sve kao bez neke kontrole.
> Ja se samo pitam da li su oni stvarno proučili našu dokumentaciju!!!
> Mojem suprugu je nađen gen na cisticnu fibrozu, šta ako nisu to uopće pogledali??
> Možda sad od straha pretjerujem, ali stvarno?
> Molim vas cure za savjet!!


Draga Lovelife, sutra kad dođete na kliniku inzistirajte na razgovoru sa dr. Mardešić!
Dočekat će vas Andrijana vrlo vjerojatno, reci da bi željeli s njom razgovarati i iznesite joj želje za razgovorom sa doktorom i embriologom.
Nemojte ulaziti u postupak sa ovakvim strahovima i dvojbama! 
Kad vidi da ste ozbiljni u inzistiranju, digurno će vam omogućiti sve razgovore koje želite.
Ako bude problema tražite osobu zaduženu za koordinatore i iznesite cijelu problematiku.

----------


## Lovelife

Sanrio, hvala od srca.
Moj suprug ne može vjerovati da bi mi išli u postupak bez da vidimo ikakvog doktora. Kaže da ako treba odustajemo, i ako treba platiti neke penale, briga nas.
Ovo potpisivanje papira na hodniku i bez doktora ne dolazi u obzir.
Poslala sam Andrijani mail sa pitanjima:
1.Tko će nas dočekati, 2.sa kojim doktorom imamo konzultacije,3.tko će nam objasniti dodatne metode i postupak zamrzavanja embrija?-stvarno mislim da nije na nama da to iščitavamo na googlu, 4.da li ćemo dobiti napismeno da su SVI naši nalazi pregledani od doktora i kojeg, 
5.za Hzzo, no to mi je manje bitno.
Doista nije stvar u novcima, nego u pristupu, nepovjerenju.

----------


## Vrci

> Cure, koji dan ste radile kućni test nakon transfera 5 dana starog zametka? Pročitala sam negdje da 9.dan od transfera mora pokazati kućni. Kakva su vaša iskustva?


Ja sam imala plusic 7.dan vec.
Deveti bi se trebalo vidjeti

----------


## Alondra

Lovelife jako mi je zao zbog stresa kojem si izložena. Zato se dvoumim skroz, mozda im je sad takav tajming. Kao sto rece Sanrio treba imati i sreće. Jos jedna stvar koja mi malo smeta je protokol u PFC. Na svim forumima sam procitala istu stimulaciju. Ja sam prvi puta imala puregon i difereline i imala 7 js. Sve oplodjene jedna prezivjela do 3 dana kad je bio i ET. Nadam se da je bilo do sperme iz micro tese. Drugi puta menopur i decapeptil samo 1 js nije doslo do oplodnje. Meni se sad ne isprobavaju gonali ako vec imam pcos i znam da imam bolju reakciju na puregon. Imam i povisen testosteron. 
Napisala sam sve to samo da se predstavim, a ne da kupusim temu  :Smile:  Sorry.

----------


## Sanrio

> Cure, koji dan ste radile kućni test nakon transfera 5 dana starog zametka? Pročitala sam negdje da 9.dan od transfera mora pokazati kućni. Kakva su vaša iskustva?


Nika, mora pokazati!

----------


## Nika39

Hvala cure! Onda je sutra trenutak istine!

----------


## Sanrio

> Hvala cure! Onda je sutra trenutak istine!


Jedva čekam! Ne zaboravi, prvi jutarnji urin!  :Smile:

----------


## Nika39

Iskreno nemam dobar predosjećaj. Sad navečer me počelo dolje frkat kao pred mengu :Sad:

----------


## Sanrio

> Iskreno nemam dobar predosjećaj. Sad navečer me počelo dolje frkat kao pred mengu


To ništa ne znači! Nakon transfera stalno nešto frče i zateže. Držim figeeee!

----------


## Nika39

Cure, moj kućni pokazuje dvije crte!!!!! Ja to ne mogu vjerovati!!!! Nakon svih ovih godina mučenja, gotovo da ne mogu povjerivati u to!! Čini se nestvarno! Nadam da će tako i ostati!!!☺☺

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, samo smireno danas. Držim fige da sve dobro prođe!

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, čestitam od srca!!!

Hvala, evo javit ću sve kasnije.. 
ne znam kako će sve proći jer Hzzo placa svježi ET a Andrijana je znala da bi mi u FET, a Pronatal je tražio tiskanicu od Hzzoa.. vise ništa ne znam

----------


## Sanrio

> Cure, moj kućni pokazuje dvije crte!!!!! Ja to ne mogu vjerovati!!!! Nakon svih ovih godina mučenja, gotovo da ne mogu povjerivati u to!! Čini se nestvarno! Nadam da će tako i ostati!!!☺☺


Jeeeeeij! Znala sam :Smile:  
Sad samo polako dalje, naravno da će tako i ostati!
Čestitam od srca!

----------


## Sanrio

Lovelife, ne znam kako to ide sa papirologijom HZZOa ali vjerujem da postoji neka opcija da se u slučaju nemogućnosti odrađivanja svježeg transfera prebaci na FET.
Npr. Mi smo išli u postupak sa namjerom da odmah idemo u svježi et. U Pragu sam rutinski vadila progesteron i svježi je otpao! Mi smo platili sve tada a naknadno smo došli na fet i njega nismo extra platili jer nije došlo do svježeg transfera prvi put.
Sad sam zakomplicirala ali sam sigurna da su imali slučajeve da su ljudi, preko hzzo, imali namjeru ići na svježi et pa se tek naknadno vidjelo da neće biti svježeg pa su se nekako trebali papirnato prilagoditi novoj situaciji!
Lovelife, mislim na vas danas i sigurna sam da će sve dobro proći!  :Smile:

----------


## Nika39

Hvala cure

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, što se kod tebe događa?

----------


## Ženica75

Nika39 jeeej čestitam ti bravooo!!!

----------


## Alondra

Bravo Nika cestitke od

----------


## Nika39

Hvala cure, al ne znam šta se jutros dogodilo. Test je slabije pokazao i imala sam jutros vidljive flekice smeđkaste boje. Nije svježa krv. Jučer me dr.ipak poslao vadit betu i bila je 455, ali ovo me brine. Jel moguće da je to sad od implantacije??? Danas je 10.dan od transfera. Šta sad?

----------


## Sanrio

> Hvala cure, al ne znam šta se jutros dogodilo. Test je slabije pokazao i imala sam jutros vidljive flekice smeđkaste boje. Nije svježa krv. Jučer me dr.ipak poslao vadit betu i bila je 455, ali ovo me brine. Jel moguće da je to sad od implantacije??? Danas je 10.dan od transfera. Šta sad?


Ništa sad, beta ti je fantastična i po mojem laičkom mišljenju i visokoj beti za 10 d.t čini mi se da su se oba primila!  :Smile: 
U ponedjeljak ponovi betu da vidiš kako se duplala čisto radi tvog mira.
Samo mirno, sve je super!
Kladila bi se da je od implatacije to brljavljenje.

----------


## Sanrio

Nika, a vezano za test i meni je drugi slabije pokazao nego prvi  :Smile:

----------


## Sanrio

Gdje nam je Lovelife? Brine me da se nije javila do sad...

----------


## Inesz

> Hvala cure, al ne znam šta se jutros dogodilo. Test je slabije pokazao i imala sam jutros vidljive flekice smeđkaste boje. Nije svježa krv. Jučer me dr.ipak poslao vadit betu i bila je 455, ali ovo me brine. Jel moguće da je to sad od implantacije??? Danas je 10.dan od transfera. Šta sad?


Implantacija nije jednokratni događaj, urastanje stanica trofoblasta koji okružuje zametak u sluznicu maternice je proces koji traje...

A kućni testovi za trudnoću nisu kvanititativni testovi koji bi mjerili visnu vrijednosti bhcg-a, već se radi o kvalitativnim testovima koji pokazuju ima li ili nema bhcg-a.

Ne brini, beta ti je odlična. Polako dalje... Sretno!

----------


## Nika39

Hvala cure
Nisam paničar, ali ovo me zabrinulo. Držim fige da je po vašoj dijagnozi☺

----------


## Lovelife

Drage moje cure, jučer sam vam napisala cijelo pismo, ali poruka nije otisla zbog slabog interneta..
Uglavnom, došli smo u kliniku već oko 8.20 da stignemo pročitati papire, odmah smo tražili Andrijanu, još nije bila tamo, kao u dolasku je..
Kao sto je Nika rekla, oko tih papira nema puno izbora- ako idemo u ovo onda nema druge nego potpisati. No kada smo vidjeli da na skoro svima piše da smo razgovarali sa doktorom, dobili sve informacije, mogli sve pitati, i da nam je sve jasno, tražili smo doktora. Te papire nam je dala gđa Marina..i cesto prolazila pokraj nas vjerojatno da vidi jesmo li gotovi. Suprug je obavio vađenje krvi i dao uzorak. Opet smo pitali za Andrijanu.. i ona je tek došla nakon valjda 2 sata. Mogu reci da je bila ljubazna i sve nam objašnjavala, rekla je da su konzultacije sa dr.prije transfera, a posto danas ja neidem na ET da ćemo imati konzultacije dan prije ili dan FET-a. 
Objasnila nam je kako ide sa donorkama, kaže da smiju donirati 4 puta, i da oni sve imaju u sistemu koja je gdje donirala, da je sve vrlo strogo i da ih nadzire Institut, da paze na fenotip da nam odgovara, Itd.
Čak nam je rekla da možemo razgovarati prije FET-a sa njihovom geneticarkom..
Ne znam je li to doista moguće..
Dosta smo razgovarali, dala si je truda, i nama je bilo lakše. 
Svima bi preporučila da si zapisuju pitanja i da,ako ikako mogu, odu na jedne konzultacije ranije, da su mirniji. Čak mi se čini da su sve cure koje su išle prije 2,3 godine otišle prvo na konzultacije, sto mislim da je dobro.
Oni smatraju da smo mi već upoznati sa većinom stvari iz tog procesa od naših doktora, i da smo spremni za “akciju”, to je moj dojam. 
A svakako smatram da bi bilo  profesionalno od njih da nas dočeka koordinator s kojim komuniciramo u tom procesu.
Eto sada čekamo razvoj i nove informacije.
I da, A.je rekla da će ona probati riješiti sa hzzoom. 
Vidjet ćemo. 
P.s.Izašli smo iz klinike oko 12  :Smile:  :D 

Nika, držim palčeve da je sve u najboljem redu! 
Hvala Sanrio na brizi  :Smile: 
❤️

----------


## Sanrio

Lovelife, baš mi je drago da je sve prošlo dobro i da ste dobili odgovore na vaša pitanja. Odmah se čovjek drugačije osjeća i sigurniji je u cijeli proces.
Iako sam bila protiv muževe ideje da odemo osobno u Prag i obavimo konzultacije u nekoliko klinika sad mi je drago da smo tako napravili. To dakako poskupljuje dodatno cijelu ovu ionako skupu priču no puno znači kad sve dogovaraš direktno sa doktorima i možeš pitati što god ti padne na pamet i odmah dobiješ odgovore.
Jeste se već vratili doma?

----------


## Lovelife

Sanrio, ostali smo još jedan dan, već je tako i hotel bio rezerviran, a i malo smo upoznali grad.
Upravo to, čovjek se osjeća nekako lakše i sigurnije.
Ovo su jako ozbiljne stvari, mi smo osjetljiviji u ovom procesu i treba nam osjecaj sigurnosti, profesionalnosti.
Suprug ti je definitivno bio u pravu.
Vi ste isto Pronatal ili PFC (oprosti, sigurno si rekla)? 
U tih par sati sjedenja u klinici došlo je zaista puno parova, i vjerujem da znaju sto rade, i nadam se da im je u interesu zadržati kvalitetu na nivou.

----------


## Sanrio

> Sanrio, ostali smo još jedan dan, već je tako i hotel bio rezerviran, a i malo smo upoznali grad.
> Upravo to, čovjek se osjeća nekako lakše i sigurnije.
> Ovo su jako ozbiljne stvari, mi smo osjetljiviji u ovom procesu i treba nam osjecaj sigurnosti, profesionalnosti.
> Suprug ti je definitivno bio u pravu.
> Vi ste isto Pronatal ili PFC (oprosti, sigurno si rekla)? 
> U tih par sati sjedenja u klinici došlo je zaista puno parova, i vjerujem da znaju sto rade, i nadam se da im je u interesu zadržati kvalitetu na nivou.


Mi smo se na kraju odlučili za Pfc a bili smo na konzultacijama i u Pronatalu kod dr.Mardešić.
Htjeli smo otići u u Ivf Europe ali nam se koordinatorica nikad nije javila da nam dogovori termin sa dr. Kultom. Iako sam imala video konzultacije sa dr.Kultom kad sam rekla da dolazimo u Prag i da želimo doći do njih, nikad mi se više nisu javili.
U obje klinike smo platili 100 eura za razgovor sa doktorom i uzv pregled.
Odličan dojam u obje klinike.

----------


## Tina1979

Cure molim mišljenje. 
Mi upravo putujemo po jedan smrznuti embrij u pfc. Transfer je sutra. Danas kordinatorici pošaljem mail da potvrdim plan za srijedu i ona mi krene pisati da ćemo o intralipidima sutra razgovarati. Ja pitam od kud to jer do sad u dogovorima, a krenuli smo s dogovorima krajem kolovoza, nismo o tome razgovarali. Ona odgovara eto spominjem kao mogućnost. Ja sam imala dvije stimulacije, ukupno pet urednih embrija i sad idemo po peti. Moji nalazi svega traženog su u redu osim blage mutacije na trimbofiliju za što koristim fragmin. Od kad mi je poslala mail čitam o tome i naglasak je da se preporuča kod imunoloških problema. Ja nemam nikakav papir u tom području, ali mi je u studentskim danima dijagnosticiran akutni lupus koji se još samo jednom manifestirao na koži. U zadnje tri četiri godine imam problema iz spektra fibromialgije što isto ima veze s nekim upalnim procesima. 
Ja nisam radila alergološki test na jaje i kikiriki što bi trebala jer se intralipid temelji na tome jer mi do sad to nisu spomenuli.
Ne znam što da napravim? Štete navodno nema.Jel neka od vas to uzimala. S tim da ne znam tko će mi to u Hrvatskoj davati.

----------


## Alondra

Sanrio, Nika, Rominka, pisite nam utiske i ponovo čestitam svakoj  :Smile:  Ovako... PFC racunaju startnu cijenu 4900 eur za nas, pronatal oko 4000 eur. Europe ivf mi se jos niko ne javlja. Zamolila bih Rominku ili Inadi ako mogu da mi napisu svoj kontakt za tu kliniku jer na stranici mi niko ne odgovara na mail. I ako mogu zene iz Pronatala da mi kazu kako su se odlucile za kliniku u koju idu, mi smo mislili u Budejovice jer je malo blize no ne znamo ni sami. I da, popust u PFC vrijedi 15% do kraja godine na sve pakete.

----------


## inada

Alondra ne mogu ti poslati pp. Nasa kordinatorica u Europe ivf je Dina, imas na njihovoj stranici njezin broj, mi komuniciramo na viber i mail. Jelena je mislim na godisnjem. Ne znam koliko dugo ima da si ih kontaktirala ali meni su se javili 2 dana nakon sto sam im se prvi puta obratila i vec slijedeci tjedan sam imala konzultacije s dr

----------


## Alondra

Hvala Inada! Ja sam poslala na onaj zadnji mail gdje pise kontakt, u petak popodne, mozda sam tu pogrijesila. Ne znam za pp, mozda zato sto sam se tek registrirala, provjerit cu. Mi cekamo jos njih da se jave zbog cijene, pa cemo odluciti. Poslat cu i Dini pa javim konacnu odluku  :Smile:

----------


## Nika39

Draga Alondra!
Mi smo za Pronatal dobili preporuku od poznanika kojima je uspjelo od prve. Danas imaju zdravog dječaka od 5.mj..Čitajući ovaj forum shvatila sam da su nijanse u pitanju između Pfc i Pronatala, pa smo se odlučili za Pronatal. Ja ti ne bih preporučila Budojevice, jer smo kroz njih prošli u povratku i ne znam kako bih tamo "ubila"5-6dana čekanja do transfera. Za razliku od njih u Pragu i okolici imate šta raditi sve te dana. Ali, to je samo moje skromno mišljenje. Meni nije žao što smo odabrali Prag jer smo to sve vrijeme iskoristili kao pravi godišnji☺.
Vrijedi ti staviti na papir financijsku konstrukciju i usporediti između te dvije klinike, naročito zbog ovog popusta.
Mislim da moraš napisati barem 10 poruka na forumu da ti se otvori pp.
I da, dobrodošla i još prije otišla!

----------


## Nika39

Tina1979, mislim da sam na ovom forumu podosta postova pronašla o intralipidima. Probaj malo vratiti unazad pa pronaći. Osobno nemam iskustva s tim, pa baš i ne mogu pomoći. Sorry

----------


## Alondra

Stigao je odgovor i od europe ivf, te smo se odlučili upravo za njih, jer sve su klinike dobre a ova trenutno najpovoljnija. Zakazali smo i konsultacije. Tako sam uzbudjena! Hvala Inada i Nika!

----------


## Sanrio

> Stigao je odgovor i od europe ivf, te smo se odlučili upravo za njih, jer sve su klinike dobre a ova trenutno najpovoljnija. Zakazali smo i konsultacije. Tako sam uzbudjena! Hvala Inada i Nika!


Alondra, super da ste odlučili i sad korak po korak dalje do cilja!  :Smile:

----------


## Sanrio

Nikaaaa, jesi li ponovila betu? Kako se osjećaš?

----------


## Lovelife

Alondra, piši pitanja, i sve pitaj, nemojte biti ni u kakvoj dilemi!
Sanrio, kako si ti? Sto uzimaš od terapije sada?
Nika, javi nam i kako si ti!

----------


## Nika39

Dakle, danas 11.dpt je preko 1000. Dakle,dakle,dakle... ne vjerujem!!!☺☺

----------


## Sanrio

> Alondra, piši pitanja, i sve pitaj, nemojte biti ni u kakvoj dilemi!
> Sanrio, kako si ti? Sto uzimaš od terapije sada?
> Nika, javi nam i kako si ti!


Evo, ja i moj malac smo danas bili kod doktora.
U 12 tt, sve izgleda super, ja se osjećam super, jedem ne za dvoje nego za minimalno troje (moram se skubicirati jer ću se udvostručiti do kraja  :Smile:  ) i to je to!
Još uvijek sam na punoj terapiji, od pon. izbacujem aspirin i folnu, i onda u 13 i 14 tjednu postepeno smanjujem estrofem i utrogestan. Estrofem do kraja 14 tt skroz eliminiram a za utrogestan su mi u Pfc-u napisali da se po 100mg/2x dnevno može ostaviti do 32 tt . Da će to moj dr. ovdje odlučiti.
Clexane šibam valjda do kraja, moram se kod hematologa naručiti. Super stvar je da mi ih daju u bolnici pa ih ne moram kupovati! Mašala!  :Smile:

----------


## Sanrio

> Dakle, danas 11.dpt je preko 1000. Dakle,dakle,dakle... ne vjerujem!!!☺☺


Tralalalala, duble trouble  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Meni je 14 d.t beta bila 283!
No da, sad strpljivo čekati uzv tamo 7 tt. da čujemo ta srčeka! Jedno će biti sigurno ali kladim se na dva!  :Smile:

----------


## Lovelife

Ajmeee Nika! Juuupi!!!
Sanrio takoder! presretna sam zbog vas!

----------


## Nika39

Ajme cure, to je nestvarno,ali istovremeno me pere neki strah da sve dalje bude ok. 
Sanrio i zbog tebe sam sretna da je sve ok. 
Lovelife, želim ti isti scenarij☺

----------


## Sanrio

> Ajmeee Nika! Juuupi!!!
> Sanrio takoder! presretna sam zbog vas!


Hvala ti, još malo pa si nam ti na tapeti sa čestitanjima!  :Smile: 
Javi kad ti jave rezultat iz laba!

----------


## Sanrio

> Ajme cure, to je nestvarno,ali istovremeno me pere neki strah da sve dalje bude ok. 
> Sanrio i zbog tebe sam sretna da je sve ok. 
> Lovelife, želim ti isti scenarij☺


Nika, oslobodi se straha i uživaj u svakom trenutku!
Ja sam isto strepila od svakog dana, pa što ako bude ovo, što ako se dogodi ovo...pa tisuću scenarija! U svakom trenutku života pa tako i trudnoće nešto može poći krivo. Naš je problem što o svemu tome znamo puno previše nego što bi neki laik trebao znati. Ja sam odlučila vjerovati da će sve biti u najboljem redu! Ako ne bude, brinut ću kada i ako se to dogodi!

----------


## Nika39

Hvala, Sanrio, odličan savjet. Samo ga sad moram početi i primijenjivati!

----------


## Tina1979

> Tina1979, mislim da sam na ovom forumu podosta postova pronašla o intralipidima. Probaj malo vratiti unazad pa pronaći. Osobno nemam iskustva s tim, pa baš i ne mogu pomoći. Sorry


Nika hvala na odgovoru. Nakon noći googlanja i razgovora u klinici danas sam primila te intralipide pa što bude, bude. Kod svi eurići tud i tih 150. 
Rijetko sam ovdje pa ne vidim promjene kod nekih od vas. Iskrene čestitke svim novim trudnicama.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala cure na podršci!
Točno to Sanrio! Mene isto ti raznorazni strahovi muče! Toliko da mi je prošlo kroz glavu da li stvarno to želim..
Ali kao sto kažeš i u “prirodnim” trudnoćama može nešto poći krivo...
Treba mislit pozitivno i opustiti se!
Mi smo previše u grču zbog svega sto smo proživjele, od dijagnoza do prognoza.

----------


## Nika39

Sanrio, jel ti radiš? Meni se čini da me dr.neće pustit radit.

----------


## Sanrio

> Sanrio, jel ti radiš? Meni se čini da me dr.neće pustit radit.


Ne radim, od transfera sam na bolovanju a od potvrđene trudnoće na komplikacijama.
Posao mi je dosta stresan i zna biti fizički zahtjevan tako da su odmah rekli da budem doma.
Fali mi posao ali nisam se htjela igrati s tim.

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, jesu se vama javili s početnim stanjem?

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, nisu se javili. 
Misliš da su trebali?

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, kako su vama javljali razvoj situacije? 
Ma joj, pa šta oni nemaju nekakvu obavezu javiti.. 
nemam vise snage se nervirati

----------


## Nika39

I ja sam mislila da imaju obavezu, pa sam ja njih zvala, svaki put. Ako te zanima kakva je situacija pošalji mail ili nazovi. Budu ti rekli koliko se oplodilo☺

----------


## velikavisoka

Mile moje žene, lavice, suborke...

Kao prvo i osnovno, ne znam što bih da vas sve nemam... 

Pokušat ću ukratko opisati opisati našu situaciju: 6 godina smo već u ovim vodama (sa kraćim pauzama). Sada smo oboje 34 godine stari. 2 godine hodamo na IVF-ove (neračunajući inseminacije). Bili kod 2 doktora (prvi-2 IUI-AIH; kod drugog na 5 IVF, od toga 4 ICSI i 1 obični). Zahvaljujući promjeni dr, otkrili smo da imam začepljene jajovode (RTG HSG, prvi me poslao samo na UZV HSG) uz otprije poznate dijagnoze: hipotireoza, Hashimoto, bolne i redovite menge. Na 2. IVF-u nađene su stanice nalik endometriozi, na 3. potvrđena endometrioza. Slijede 2 duga protokola sa depo decapeptylom i kontracepcijom i sad zadnji bez ikakve duge supresije. Muž - uredan spermiogram. Iz nepoznatog razloga, u prva 4 postupka embriolog je svejedno radio ICSI (uskprkos muževom sasvim OK nalazu ili nama nešto nije rekao do kraja) i sad zadnji je pustio da se prirodno oplodi jedna jedina oocita. I još je rekao da smo ga MI zbunili, iako niti u jednom jedinom trenutku nismo izričito tražili (ma uopće!!!) tražili ICSI. Uvijek je bilo "napravite onako kako vi najbolje mislite da je", a bome nas nije ni pitao za mišljenje... E sad, mene najviše muči moj sve slabiji odgovor na stimulaciju. S jedne strane mi je jasno da više ne idemo na kvantitetu, nego na kvalitetu radi endometrioze, ali s druge se opet brinem za svoju zalihu oocita ili da sam iz srednje presla u low-respondericu ili da je došlo do poremećaja hormona nakon 5 stimulacija (iako je nalaz otprije IVF-ova bio skroz uredan). Ne znam... Ugl, *5 stimulacija - 9 blastocista - 2 biokemijske*. Nakon 3. IVFa sam i na injekcijama progesterona jer mi vaginalni (navodno) nije dovoljan (dr me nikad nije slao vaditi progesteron prije/poslije transfera). Nakon injekcija sam i dobila te 2 biokemijske. Iako u zadnja 2 puta ni to...  Zadnji pkušaj me skroz deprimirao jer sam sa *34* godine dobila *jednu jedinu oocitu*. U stručnoj literaturi sam se čak dočepala pojma anti-FSH protutijela, ali nigdje nisam uspjela iskopati da se to u RH može vaditi kako bih provjerila jesam li možda postala "imuna" na lijekove za stimulaciju (a isprobala sam ih sve, osim ovog novog Rekovelle-a jer je glavna indikacija za njega nizak AMH i mali br folikula u prethodnim postupcima (ta sam!), ali dr me nikad nije slao to vaditi). 

No dobro, odlučili smo hrvatsku priču zakopati te krenuti inozemnim stopama. Naravno, prvi izbor nam je Prag, ali sada se nekako nećkam i za Brisel. Dakle, iz svega do sada navedenog, zaključila sam davnih dana da smo prepuštene same sebi pa o kojim god parama da se radilo. Definitivno na svoju ruku planiram *vaditi AMH* (još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da nikome to nije palo napamet poslati me izvaditi ga usprkos mojim godinama koje svi ionako ističu kao glavnu prednost i iskreno povraća mi se već od toga jer kako inače objasniti 1 oocitu nakon (hiper)doza Gonala od 300 IU/dan), napraviti *test trombofilne mutacije (zahvaljujući vama!)* i ne znam što bi mi još preporučile? *Karogram, kariotip*? Ni ne znam koja je razlika i *di ste to sve može napraviti*? Trombofilne mutacije se mogu npr. u Breyeru ili Synlabu ili? Naravno, nemam pojma... Svakako mislimo barem u PFC poslati mail za konzultacije pa se nadam da će me i oni uputiti što bi po njihovom trebalo još eventaulno napraviti... 

Ali, iskreno, nekako mi zadnji postovi ulijevaju sve manje nade i u Prag radi "traka fenomena". Mislim da bi na nekakvo genetsko testiranje svakako bilo dobro otići, od ukupno 9 blastica, samo su 2 bile morfološki "lijepe", kako je embriolog rekao. Valjda morfologija ima neke veze sa genetikom... I te su nam baš otišle u vodu jer tada još nismo znali za i.m. progesteron pa sam prokrvarila već 6. dnt. Peh za pehom... Odlučili smo se za inozemstvo vidjevši koliko vani ima još različitih opcija/postupaka ERA, ASET... jer iskreno vrijeme nam je sve manje prijatelj, a na PFC-ovoj stranici sam našla podatak da plodnost nakon 35. godine strmoglavo opada (doslovno pod 90 stupnjeva je pad, nikako mi taj graf ne izlazi iz glave). Mislim, znala da sam da opada, ali nisam znala da je baš tolikoooo  :facepalm:  To me totalno zbediralo (povrh zadnjeg neuspjeha) te bih sada sve napravila što mogu. Mislim, ko ne bi...

I za kraj, _ima li neka suborka sa endometriozom, Hashimotom, hipotireozom, začepljenim jajovodima i savršenim mužem/spermiogramom koja se nada postopku sa vlasititm gametama_?

Unaprijed sam vam do neba _zahvalna na svim savjetima i neizmjernoj potpori_ te se unaprijed ispričavam ako sam zaštopala temu sa podugačkim postom, ali jednostavno ne znam/ne mogu kratko...

Svaka čast svima koje su uspjele i onima koje se još uvijek trude  :grouphug:

----------


## velikavisoka

Mile moje žene, lavice, suborke...

Kao prvo i osnovno, ne znam što bih da vas sve nemam... 

Pokušat ću ukratko opisati opisati našu situaciju: 6 godina smo već u ovim vodama (sa kraćim pauzama). Sada smo oboje 34 godine stari. 2 godine hodamo na IVF-ove (neračunajući inseminacije). Bili kod 2 doktora (prvi-2 IUI-AIH; kod drugog na 5 IVF, od toga 4 ICSI i 1 obični). Zahvaljujući promjeni dr, otkrili smo da imam začepljene jajovode (RTG HSG, prvi me poslao samo na UZV HSG) uz otprije poznate dijagnoze: hipotireoza (Euthyrox 125 mcg, pod kontrolom), Hashimoto, bolne i redovite menge. Na 2. IVF-u nađene su stanice nalik endometriozi, na 3. potvrđena endometrioza. Slijede 2 duga protokola sa depo decapeptylom i kontracepcijom i sad zadnji bez ikakve duge supresije. Muž - uredan spermiogram. Iz nepoznatog razloga, u prva 4 postupka embriolog je svejedno radio ICSI (uskprkos muževom sasvim OK nalazu ili nama nešto nije rekao do kraja) i sad zadnji je pustio da se prirodno oplodi jedna jedina oocita. I još je rekao da smo ga MI zbunili, iako niti u jednom jedinom trenutku nismo izričito tražili (ma uopće!!!) tražili ICSI. Uvijek je bilo "napravite onako kako vi najbolje mislite da je", a bome nas nije ni pitao za mišljenje, niti bi trebao naravno... E sad, mene najviše muči moj sve slabiji odgovor na stimulaciju. S jedne strane mi je jasno da više ne idemo na kvantitetu, nego na kvalitetu radi endometrioze, ali s druge se opet brinem za svoju zalihu oocita ili da sam iz srednje presla u low-respondericu ili da je došlo do poremećaja hormona nakon 5 stimulacija (iako je nalaz otprije IVF-ova bio skroz uredan). Ne znam... Ugl, *5 stimulacija - 9 blastocista - 2 biokemijske*. Nakon 3. IVFa sam i na injekcijama progesterona jer mi vaginalni (navodno) nije dovoljan (dr me nikad nije slao vaditi progesteron prije/poslije transfera ili kada se već vadi da se ustanovi manjak). Nakon injekcija sam i dobila te 2 biokemijske. Iako u zadnja 2 puta ni to...  Zadnji pkušaj me skroz deprimirao jer sam sa *34* godine dobila *jednu jedinu oocitu*. U stručnoj literaturi sam se čak dočepala pojma anti-FSH protutijela, ali nigdje nisam uspjela iskopati da se to u RH može vaditi kako bih provjerila jesam li možda postala "imuna" na lijekove za stimulaciju (a isprobala sam ih sve, osim ovog novog Rekovelle-a jer je glavna indikacija za njega nizak AMH i mali br folikula u prethodnim postupcima (ta sam!), ali dr me nikad nije slao to vaditi). 

No dobro, odlučili smo hrvatsku priču zakopati te krenuti inozemnim stopama. 

Naravno, prvi izbor nam je Prag, ali sada se nekako nećkam i za Brisel. Dakle, iz svega do sada navedenog, zaključila sam davnih dana da smo prepuštene same sebi pa o kojim god parama da se radilo. Definitivno na svoju ruku planiram *vaditi AMH* (još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da nikome to nije palo napamet poslati me izvaditi ga usprkos mojim godinama koje svi ionako ističu kao glavnu prednost i iskreno povraća mi se već od toga jer kako inače objasniti 1 oocitu nakon (hiper)doza Gonala od 300 IU/dan), napraviti *test trombofilne mutacije (zahvaljujući vama!)* i ne znam što bi mi još preporučile? *Kariogram, kariotip*? Ni ne znam koja je razlika i *di ste to sve može napraviti*? Trombofilne mutacije se mogu npr. u Breyeru ili Synlabu ili? Naravno, nemam pojma... Svakako mislimo barem u PFC poslati mail za konzultacije pa se nadam da će me i oni uputiti što bi po njihovom trebalo još eventaulno napraviti... 

Ali, iskreno, nekako mi zadnji postovi ulijevaju sve manje nade i u Prag radi "traka fenomena". Mislim da bi na nekakvo genetsko testiranje svakako bilo dobro otići, od ukupno 9 blastica, samo su 2 bile morfološki "lijepe", kako je embriolog rekao. Valjda morfologija ima neke veze sa genetikom... I te su nam baš otišle u vodu jer tada još nismo znali za i.m. progesteron pa sam prokrvarila već 6. dnt. Peh za pehom... Odlučili smo se za inozemstvo vidjevši koliko vani ima još različitih opcija/postupaka ERA, ASET... jer iskreno vrijeme nam je sve manje prijatelj, a na PFC-ovoj stranici sam našla podatak da plodnost nakon 35. godine strmoglavo opada (doslovno pod 90 stupnjeva je pad, nikako mi taj graf ne izlazi iz glave). Mislim, znala da sam da opada, ali nisam znala da je baš tolikoooo  :facepalm:  To me totalno zbediralo (povrh zadnjeg neuspjeha) te bih sada sve napravila što mogu. Mislim, ko ne bi...

I za kraj, _ima li neka suborka sa endometriozom, Hashimotom, hipotireozom, začepljenim jajovodima i savršenim mužem/spermiogramom koja se nada postopku sa vlasititm gametama_?

Unaprijed sam vam do neba _zahvalna na svim savjetima i neizmjernoj potpori_ te se unaprijed ispričavam ako sam zaštopala temu sa podugačkim postom, ali jednostavno ne znam/ne mogu kratko...

Svaka čast svima koje su uspjele i onima koje se još uvijek trude  :grouphug:

----------


## Lovelife

Drage cure, dobili smo 8 zrelih js, za sada imamo 4 kvalitetna embrija, ali imaju još 2 dana do zamrzavanja.
Piše još ovako: 2 embrija se nisu oplodila, a 2 su se u podijelila nepravilno te se u startu vidjeli da nije u redu.
Sad se ja pitam: kako se embriji mogu oploditi? Da li je mislila na j.stanice?

----------


## Nika39

Dobrodošla velikavisoka!
Dva puta sam čitala tvoj post i još sam pod dojmom da nisi nikad amh vadila!! Po mojem skromnom mišljenju, prije bilo kakvog sljedećeg postupka, pa čak i konzultacija, trebala bi napraviti sve one pretrage koje si i sama napisala-amh, trombofilija, kariogram...Kako prema našem zakonu imaš pravo na 6 postupaka, ti si pri kraju s pravima pa se nemoj žuriti u postupak bez nalaza. Kariogram je skupa pretraga za koju smo mi dosta čekali na red, a zatim i na nalaze. Trebala bi sve to tražiti od svog mpo doktora i riješiti preko hzzo-a. U kojoj si bolnici tu u RH?

----------


## Argente

@Lovelife, sigurno je mislila na oplođivanje jajnih stanica
@velikavisoka, pa ako imaš endometriozu i mali broj stanica u stimulaciji, onda ti je AMH sigurno nizak, mozda te zato nisu ni slali da vadiš...a i ICSI su ti iz istog razloga radili, mali broj stanica i je jedna od indikacija za ICSI.
I mene zanima u kojoj si klinici bila dosad?

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, mislila je na j.s..Neka se sad još 2 dana lijepo razvijaju. Jeste se dogovorili kako će ih zamrznuti? Sve po 1 ili 2 na jednu slamku?

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, nismo. Ne znam o čemu to ovisi? Nama to nitko nije pojasnio.
Kako ste vi zamrzli ostatak? Kako bi bilo najbolje?

----------


## Nika39

Mi smo imali jednog, pa nismo imali dvojbe. Mislim da ovisi i o vašim željama. Pošto ćete vi sve zamrznuti, pretpostavljam da ćete im reći kako želite. Sanrio je imala puno, pa ti vjerojatno može dati bolji savjet. Ili netko drugi tko je upućeniji. I ovisi koliko želiš da ti ih vrate na transferu! Ako želiš 1, onda ti tako i zamrzavaju. Niste o tome pričali u klinici? Nas je to embriologinja na dan transfera pitala.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Nika, Sanrio pomozi sa savjetom!
Ili netko drugi tko ima vise iskustva? 
Hvala!

----------


## Sanrio

> Hvala Nika, Sanrio pomozi sa savjetom!
> Ili netko drugi tko ima vise iskustva? 
> Hvala!


Lovelife, većinu je već Nika napisala a ja se mogu samo složiti. Nas ti nitko nije ništa pitao oko smrzavanja, oni su odlučili kako će ih smrznut i to po principu da su 5 odličnih smrznuli po 1 u slamku a 4 slabije blastice po 2 u slamku.
Meni je doktorica odmah rekla da obzirom na moje miome i na kvalitetu blastica nikako ne preporučuje da se vraćaju dvije i da ona savjetuje et 1 zametka.
Mi smo mogli inzistirati na vraćanju 2 i oni bi to učinili ali odlučila sam ih poslušati.
Vidjet ćeš što će ti oni savjetovati pa ćeš donijeti odluku na osnovu toga!

----------


## Lovelife

Znaci Nika vi ste htjeli da vam vrate 2?
Sanrio, tebi su vratili 1 jel tako? I ostalih 9 su vam zamrzli?... stvarno ste imali odličan rezultat.. ja se samo nadam da će ova 4 preživjeti dalje

----------


## Lovelife

Da li je veća šansa ako se vraćaju 2?

----------


## Alondra

Velikavisoka razumijem potpuno taj "na traci" osjećaj i to je bio jedan od razloga za naš odabir klinike. Drugi su bile finansije... Zasad komunikacija teče odlicno, za svaki upit putem maila uredno dobijem odgovor na viber. Cekam 16.10. Za konsultacije putem vibera sa doktorom pa cemo znati sta dalje. Javim vam. Zamolila bih Rominku da mi u pp malo detaljnije objasni svoj zadnji postupak (stimulacija, reakcije doktora na prijedlog) kako bih i sama znala postaviti prava pitanja jer je i kod mene to jedna od opcija. Imam uredne ovulacije svaki mjesec, a sa sindrom pcos sam zadnji puta napumpala 12 praznih folikula. Samo jedna js. Kako se to odrazilo na moje zdravlje bolje da ne pišem. Uglavnom razmotrila bih i tu opciju, ako nekog jos zanima možda da nam objasni i ovako preko posta. Ja kao nova jos ne mogu pisati pp. Ljubim vas

----------


## Alondra

Da samo da dodam za Rominku jasno mi je za estrofem i crinone gel  :Smile:  Mozda se nisam lijepo izrazila, zanima me konkretno reakcija doktora, sta da ne zaboravim pitati, sta da mu ne zaboravim reci/predloziti na tim viber konsultacijama jer ce vjerovatno trajati kratko pa da se pripremim  :Smile:  Nisam u mogucnosti da sad odem u Prag a zelim da mi konsultacije budu korisne  :Smile:

----------


## Sanrio

> Da li je veća šansa ako se vraćaju 2?


Je, nešto jest veća šansa ali ne znam koliko je to u postotku...5-10% mislim. U pravilu ženama u našim godinama vračaju 2 zametka upravo da poboljšaju šanse. Kod mene kad su vidjeli kako su se embriji dijelili i koliko ih je došlo do blastice, prepali su se višeplodne trudnoće zbog tih mioma.

----------


## Nika39

Da, htjeli smo dva❤❤. Pa šta bude☺☺

----------


## velikavisoka

@Nika39, @Argente, @Alondra
Petrova i Vinogradska...
Slažem se Argente za AMH, sad ni ne znam ima li smisla i vaditi, ali mislim da hoću ipak na svoju ruku čisto da Pragu dam što više info. Ipak je drugačije kad imaš to crno na bijelo. Barem mi se čini tako... 

Definitivno me uhvatila panika radi onog PFC-ovog grafa tako da mislim da ćemo u PFC o svom trošku jer je moja plodnost već počela rikavati, i to opasno... Ne mislim čekati ni sekunde više. Idući tjedan planiram u Genos na trombofilne mutacije, za početak. Mislim da sam već tanja sa živcima, nego što me brinu financije... Mislim da je to to, da smo došli pred zid (što se vlastitih gameta tiče)...

@Nika39 - gdje ste vi radili kariograme, koliko to košta otprilike tj. gdje se to može napraviti što prije? 

@Alondra - hvala na utjesi... ti si ono u Europe IVF otišla ili? Sorry, malo mi se sve pomiješalo jer sam jučer išla čitati prvi put...

Kod nas se NK stanice mogu vaditi samo na Rebru? Kako se uopće zove ta pretraga da znam uopće što da tražim? Samo kažem NK stanice ili ima neki specifični, stručni naziv? Pretpostavljam da bi ih radi endometrioze mogla imati poprilično. I da, nitko mi nikad nije određivao stadij endometrioze. Na PFC-u sam vidjela da ih ima 4 ili 5 čak... Ne znam koliko je to uopće bitno za dalje... Tj., ne znam što da napišem u njihov upitnik (ako će biti to uopće u upitniku). Znam samo da mi nijedna menga ne prođe bez 10 tableta Brufena 400 mg, a 2x sam završila na hitnoj na infuziji u stanju šoka...

Eh i da, jednom jednom je bilo spomena o dijagnostičkoj laparoskopiji. Jel tu netko to radio i kod koga, gdje? Ispričavam se, malo je off topic...

Još jednom hvala svima od  :Heart:

----------


## velikavisoka

Evo našla za NK stanice tj. specifični imunitet...

----------


## velikavisoka

http://www.poliklinika-imunomed.hr/cjenik_imunomed.pdf

----------


## hueber

> Dakle, danas 11.dpt je preko 1000. Dakle,dakle,dakle... ne vjerujem!!!☺☺


Draga Nika, čestitam od srca. Sretno i opušteno dalje

----------


## Lovelife

Cure javila je Andrijana da ako bi ostala sva 4, da bi ona preporučila 2 zajedno i ostala dva po 1 u slamku.
I ja nekako tako mislim da bi bilo ok, ali od kuda znati sto je najbolje?

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, meni se to čini ok. Ali znaš da ako vraćaš 1,a na slamki su 2, da ti jedan propada?! Znači , ova 2 se odmrzavaju zajedno i ako je sve ok, oba ti vraćaju☺. Ili ako ti želiš vraćati po 1,onda ih tako i zamrzni. Neka me isprave cure ako griješim.

----------


## Nika39

Velikavisoka, mi smo kariogram radili u Osijeku, mada nam uopće nije bilo blizu. Koliko su nama rekli, to se može napraviti samo u jednoj zg bolnici(mislim Rebro, ali nisam sigurna) i  Os. U Os smo bili na redu za 2 dana, a u zg bi bili na redu za 1.5mj.! To je presudilo. I nalaz se dugo čeka(mislim da između 1 i 2 mj.)jer je takva pretraga. Ja bih ti savjetovala da ipak probaš sve preko uputnice i hzzo napravit. Mislim da aposlutno imaš pravo na to, nakon toliko neuspješnih postupaka. Nas su poslali da sve to obavimo nakon 2 neuspješna,ali uz sve ostale uredne nalaze.

----------


## Nika39

Draga Hueber, hvala puno☺

----------


## velikavisoka

Draga Nika,
neizmjerno ti hvala na ovoj info  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Nika39

> Draga Nika,
> neizmjerno ti hvala na ovoj info


I još nešto. Ne želim te uplašiti, samo dati povratnu informaciju stvarne žene, a ne statistike. Ja sam u cijelu priču ušla u tvojim godinama sa niskim amh. Nakon 35 se prepolovio. Nisam mogla vjerovati!! Poslije me dr. nije više htio slati na to da se ne stresiram kad vidim rezultat, jer smo znali da je nizak. Ne znači da će i kod tebe biti tako, ali nemoj dugo čekati, što god odlučila.

----------


## velikavisoka

> Velikavisoka, mi smo kariogram radili u Osijeku, mada nam uopće nije bilo blizu. Koliko su nama rekli, to se može napraviti samo u jednoj zg bolnici(mislim Rebro, ali nisam sigurna) i  Os. U Os smo bili na redu za 2 dana, a u zg bi bili na redu za 1.5mj.! To je presudilo. I nalaz se dugo čeka(mislim da između 1 i 2 mj.)jer je takva pretraga. Ja bih ti savjetovala da ipak probaš sve preko uputnice i hzzo napravit. Mislim da aposlutno imaš pravo na to, nakon toliko neuspješnih postupaka. Nas su poslali da sve to obavimo nakon 2 neuspješna,ali uz sve ostale uredne nalaze.


Nika draga, uputnice daje ginićka ili mora biti mpo ginić?

Još jednom hvala i sorry na gnjavaži

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, to mi je jasno da ako se odmrznu 2 a u FET ide 1 drugi propada, to nikako ne bih htjela.

Velikavisoka, za kariogram se možeš naručiti u Klaićevoj 01/4600-104, radnim danom od 10-14 h, barem je tako bilo

----------


## velikavisoka

> Nika, to mi je jasno da ako se odmrznu 2 a u FET ide 1 drugi propada, to nikako ne bih htjela.
> 
> Velikavisoka, za kariogram se možeš naručiti u Klaićevoj 01/4600-104, radnim danom od 10-14 h, barem je tako bilo


Hvala ti Lovelife, je li znaš možda lod koga mogu dobiti uputnicu - mpo-ovac ili ginićka "obična"?

----------


## Lovelife

Meni je dala mpo i išla sam na Rebro, jako dugo se čeka termin i jako dugo se čeka nalaz, sigurno 2 mjeseca

----------


## Nika39

Mpo preporučuje, a čini mi se da opća daje uputnicu, nisam sigurna. Možeš tražiti i putni nalog, ali obavezno mora biti naslovljen na bolnicu u koju ideš. Ja sam imala višekratni, ali naslovljen na zg, pa mi taj put za os nisu priznali! Os ti ima najbolji lab za takve stvari jer su puno ulagali u njega poslije rata kada su trebali žrtve identificirati.

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da nema sanse da u slucaju odmrzavanja 2 svjesno puste jedan propasti. Mislim da se tad oba moraju vratiti.
Mozda je doduse u Ceskoj drugacije,al mi moja mpo rekla da kod nas ne smiju tako unistiti embrij

----------


## Lovelife

Da moguće da mpo daje preporuku, a “obični” gin.uputnicu, mislim da je tako bilo.
Nika kako se ti osjećaš?

----------


## Nika39

Ja sam skroz dobro. Uhvati me povremeno strah kad se osjećam kao da ću mengu dobit, al očito je to iz drugih razloga

----------


## LF2

> Meni je dala mpo i išla sam na Rebro, jako dugo se čeka termin i jako dugo se čeka nalaz, sigurno 2 mjeseca


Treba probati Klaićevu i Sveti duh nazvati. Možda oni imaju ranije termine.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

velikavisoka u sličnom smo sosu, imam 36 godina, i težu endometriozu, i iza sebe skoro 6 godina neplodnosti i 6 IVF postupaka. Privatno smo u 3 stim. postupka dobijali po 3-5 stanica, odnosno 1-2 trodnevna i nikad se niš nije primilo. Sad sam preko HZZO potrošila 3 postupka. Rekli su mi sad da nisam još za donaciju js, jer reagiram na stimulaciju, u prvom stim. IVF postupku preko HZZO nisam dobila nijednu valjanu stanicu da je nije pojela endometrioza, u drugom stimuliranom sam dobila 6 stanica, ali 3 valjane, 2 zametka trodnevna, nije se primilo, treći nije dogurao do blastice i sad u trećem prirodnjaku napravili su prerano aspiraciju, stanica nije dozrela, ali je lijepo izgledala. Ja sam očajna i već razmišljam o donaciji js. Kod muža sve ok. Sve dodatne pretrage sam radila osim NK stanica (koje su mi rekli da nema indikacije da radim, jer su mi svi drugi imunološki nalazi ok, kao i nalazi na trombofiliju) i histeroskopije. TSH mi lagano šeta od 2 do 4 kako kad, imam kakti subkliničku hipo, jer su svi ostali nalazi uredni i antitijela negativna.. Ja sam tvoja suborka koja se još nada postupku sa vlastitim js. Iako mi nade svakim postupkom tonu... Pratim ovu temu da vidim kako su druge cure odlučile na donaciju u Češkoj i kako se cijene kreću..

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Zaboravih napisati da mi je AMH nizak, pa malo ode gore, pa se nakon stim. spusti, pa se malo digne. Sad je na 3,2 pmol, a znao je biti i 8, ali to sa 30 kad sam tek krenula u postupke.. 
Nika39 čestitam na trudnoći! Sigurno je nestvarno nakon toliko godina!

----------


## Sanrio

Endometrioza je gadna za kvalitetu j.s i to je činjenica. I ja sam uvijek u stimulaciji uspjela dobiti j.stanice i u svakom postupku je došlo do transfera ali kvaliteta je očito bila očajna i nikad se ništa nije dogodilo.
Sa 38 mi je amh bio 3,2 pmol/l sada sa 41god. 1,2 pmol/l.
Odlučila da nema šanse mučiti se više sa svojim stanicama i donjeli odluku za donaciju u Pragu.
Uspjelo iz prve, sada 12+4 tt.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Sanrio čestitam ti na hrabrosti i na trudnoći! Nažalost svjesna sam toga, ali još nisam spremna odustati od svojih stanica, ali pitanje je kako ću razmišljati s 38. Koliko sad imaš godina? 38? Možeš li mi reći kako ste izabrali donorku? I malo više o cijelom procesu? Koliko sam upoznata, u Češkoj HZZO sufinancira samo 1000€, za razliku od recimo Makedonije gdje je 100% troškova pokriveno, je li to iz razloga jer se radi PGD u Češkoj? Može i na pp.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

I zanima me tko ti je napisao preporuku za donaciju, obzirom da su mene sad u Petrovoj odbili, da ja još nisam kandidat za to? Ja sam bila informativno pitala.

----------


## Lovelife

Djevojka sa sela, 
Sto se tiče donorke ti ništa ne biraš, oni ti je nađu po fenotipu i event.krvnoj grupi.. cijene su uglavnom oko 6000€.. zavisi od klinike do klinike. 
I u Češkoj ne rade PGD na doniranim stanicama tj.embrijima koji ste dobili doniranim stanicama na teret Hzzoa, jedino ako želite sami nadoplatiti.. ako griješim neka me isprave..
Za Makedoniju ti Hzzo placa cijeli postupak, ali tamo rade sa smrznutim js, dok u Češkoj sa svježim.

Ali dobro pitanje je Hueber postavila, naše donorke su dosta mlađe a tako malo stanica dobe. U nekim grupama koje pratim cure dobivaju po 12, 14 stanica .. nije garancija, ali nije isto imati 4 stanice ili 10 za rad..

----------


## Argente

Meni to isto smrdi. Potražnja je velika pa se ne bih previše šokirala da se “snalaze” npr. da dvije žene istovremeno dijele istu donorku, ili da ustvari koriste smrznute js kao u MK (koliko ih tamo bude u paketu, 8 ili 10?)
Nisam više u MPO ali često virnem na ove teme, i čini mi se da u zadnje vrijeme, tipa godinu-dvije, donorke fakat manje JS imaju.
Tamo na početcima ove teme...i pred 5-6-7 god...pa svatko je imao embrija i za po 2 FET-a. Jel i sad u cijenu postupka garantiran najmanje 1 FET?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Lovelife Ne mogu se sjetiti na kojoj temi sam čitala ovih dana, baš je pisala cura da je birala donorku u nekoj bazi, kad upiše neke faktore da joj izbaci 3-4 osobe. I da postoji čak neka vip baza. Ne sjećam se gdje je to pisalo. Zato sam to pitala. Također, na stranicama Europe IVF piše “odabir donora ne samo po izgledu, već i po krvnoj skupini, RH faktoru i obrazovanju”.. 

Dakle PGD se može učiniti na embrijima dobijenim iz donirane js, ali o svom trošku, ne bi pokrivao HZZO?

----------


## Lovelife

Djevojka sa sela, iskreno ja prvi puta to čujem, ali onda je vjerojatno moguće.
PGD Hzzo placa u Belgiji (na vlastitim stanicama) ako ima medicinskog opravdanja, ima cura koje su pisale na tu temu.
A ako ti hoćeš napraviti PGD možeš, ali o svom trošku. I prilično je skupo. 

Argente, da, ovo sa količinom js je i meni sumnjivo.

----------


## Inesz

> Sanrio čestitam ti na hrabrosti i na trudnoći! Nažalost svjesna sam toga, ali još nisam spremna odustati od svojih stanica, ali pitanje je kako ću razmišljati s 38. Koliko sad imaš godina? 38? Možeš li mi reći kako ste izabrali donorku? I malo više o cijelom procesu? *Koliko sam upoznata, u Češkoj HZZO sufinancira samo 1000€, za razliku od recimo Makedonije gdje je 100% troškova pokriveno, je li to iz razloga jer se radi PGD u Češkoj? Može i na pp.*


To što našim osiguranicama za odnaciju jajnih stanica u Češkoj HZZO plaća samo 1000 E od cjelokupne cijene naši opravdavaju da toliko prava imaju i češke osiguranice u Češkoj. Ovakva praksa je od 2013. tj. od ulaska Hrvatske u EU.


Ako ideš sa svojim stanicama, HZZO to ne sufinacira jer se ti postupci rade u HR.

Imate li neki razlog, tj. u obitelji neke teške monogenske bolesti čiji prijenos želite spriječiti PGD postupkom? PGD, predimplantacijska genska dijagnostika se radi ciljano na određenu nasljednu bolest. U tom slučaju se od HZZO-a npr u Belgiji može dobiti pokriće cjelokupnog postupka.

Pretpostavljam da si mislila na PGS, predimplantacijski skrining na poremećaje u broju i obliku kromosoma (npr. Down sy, Patau sy. Edwards sy.)

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, kakva je situacija kod tebe? Koliko ste zamrznuli?

----------


## Inesz

Kako Argente kaže, pitanje je na koji način klinike u Češkoj mogu zadovoljiti stalno rastuću potražnju za postupcima IVF-a s doniranim jajnim stanicama iz cijele Europe i šire. Češka ima samo  oko 11 milijuna stanovnika i 42 IVF klinike...

Teško je do podataka o rastu broju IVF ciklusa s doniranim jajnim stanicama, ali mislim da je OK primjer iz ovog članka iz 2016. godine:

"An estimated 20,000 IVF cycles were completed in the Czech Republic in 2006, a quarter of which were for foreign couples. By 2014, that number had grown to 30,000, with foreign couples accounting for one-third of the total."

----------


## Lovelife

Nika, nisu mi ništa javili jučer, iako sam molila Andrijanu.
Vjerojatno će zamrznuti 2-1-1 ako će sva 4 biti ok

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Inesz da, mislila sam na PGS, pardon, uvijek te dvije pretrage miješam. U obitelji nemamo nikakve dijagnoze i kariotipovi su nam uredni. Znam da se HZZO tako pravda, iako im to nije baš u redu, jer mi nismo Čehinje nego stranci u Češkoj i obavljamo nešto što naš Zakon dozvoljava, ali ne i omogućava u HR i to bi trebalo u potpunosti refundirati kao i u Makedoniji. Što ako želim na donaciju u Španjolsku ili Belgiju? (bez indikacije za PGD), da li onda sufinanciraju sve ili opet samo dio troškova?

Za obični postupak sa svojim js u Češkoj sam se već informirala i bila u kontaktu s dvije njihove klinike prije par godina, ali nemam baš više fin.mogućnosti da plaćam, pa smo odustali i trošim postupke na teret HZZO i naravno sve više razmišljam o donaciji js radi moje dijagnoze.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Lovelife što se tiče biranja donorki, našla sam gdje sam to pročitala, tu na Rodi na temi Potpomognuta u Makedoniji su cure pisale na 9. stranici o tome da se mogu sami odlučiti za donorku, ulogiraju se, pa upisuju podatke tipa boja kose, očiju, visina, krvna grupa.. Možda to nije moguće u Češkoj.

----------


## hueber

> Meni to isto smrdi. Potražnja je velika pa se ne bih previše šokirala da se “snalaze” npr. da dvije žene istovremeno dijele istu donorku, ili da ustvari koriste smrznute js kao u MK (koliko ih tamo bude u paketu, 8 ili 10?)
> Nisam više u MPO ali često virnem na ove teme, i čini mi se da u zadnje vrijeme, tipa godinu-dvije, donorke fakat manje JS imaju.
> Tamo na početcima ove teme...i pred 5-6-7 god...pa svatko je imao embrija i za po 2 FET-a. Jel i sad u cijenu postupka garantiran najmanje 1 FET?


FET je zagarantiran samo u all inclusive paketu od 7500 eura (nisam više 100 % sigurna u cijenu, ali tako nešto).

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, nadamo se dobrim vijestima sutra☺
Djevojka ss, nama nitko nije davao preporuku za donaciju. Jednostavno smo odlučili da je borba sa vlastitim stanicama završila. Čak nas nitko u Češkoj nije tražio preporuku. Sve su to teške odluke u životu i nekako sami morate doći do toga da ste zreli za upuštanje u avanturu donacije. Doktori doma su govorili da još imamo vremena za to, ali mi se više nismo tako osjećali. Bili smo iscrpljeni, potrošeni psihički i život nam se već nekoliko godina vrtio samo oko potpomognute. Onda sam otkrila ovaj forum i eto nas...
U Češkoj ne možeš ništa oko donorica birati. Ti se opišeš i oni po tom opisu sami traže najprikladniju.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Nika39 pa da, ne treba preporuka ako par sam snosi sve troškove. Mene je zanimalo preko HZZO, obzirom da nisam sve postupke još iskoristila, a dijagnoza je kompleksna. Velike su to odluke, dajem si još koju godinu, sad sam napunila 36. Vidjet ćemo. Volim biti informirana o svim mogućim opcijama unaprijed, da znam planirati, štediti i tako... tebi čestitke na trudnoći još jednom  :Smile:

----------


## pak

> Meni to isto smrdi. Potražnja je velika pa se ne bih previše šokirala da se “snalaze” npr. da dvije žene istovremeno dijele istu donorku, ili da ustvari koriste smrznute js kao u MK (koliko ih tamo bude u paketu, 8 ili 10?)
> Nisam više u MPO ali često virnem na ove teme, i čini mi se da u zadnje vrijeme, tipa godinu-dvije, donorke fakat manje JS imaju.
> Tamo na početcima ove teme...i pred 5-6-7 god...pa svatko je imao embrija i za po 2 FET-a. Jel i sad u cijenu postupka garantiran najmanje 1 FET?


A obzirom na cifre koje se sada spominju ovdje po postupku poprilično su i poskupili. Prije 4 godine kada sam se ja raspitivala bilo je dosta jeftinije. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## hueber

Nika39, koliko imaš godina ako smijem pitati? I kako si, kad je prvi utz?

----------


## velikavisoka

> I još nešto. Ne želim te uplašiti, samo dati povratnu informaciju stvarne žene, a ne statistike. Ja sam u cijelu priču ušla u tvojim godinama sa niskim amh. Nakon 35 se prepolovio. Nisam mogla vjerovati!! Poslije me dr. nije više htio slati na to da se ne stresiram kad vidim rezultat, jer smo znali da je nizak. Ne znači da će i kod tebe biti tako, ali nemoj dugo čekati, što god odlučila.


Nika draga, promaknuo mi je ovaj tvoj post pa sam se samo još jednom htjela zahvaliti na savjetu i podršci.

----------


## velikavisoka

> Meni to isto smrdi. Potražnja je velika pa se ne bih previše šokirala da se “snalaze” npr. da dvije žene istovremeno dijele istu donorku, ili da ustvari koriste smrznute js kao u MK (koliko ih tamo bude u paketu, 8 ili 10?)
> Nisam više u MPO ali često virnem na ove teme, i čini mi se da u zadnje vrijeme, tipa godinu-dvije, donorke fakat manje JS imaju.
> Tamo na početcima ove teme...i pred 5-6-7 god...pa svatko je imao embrija i za po 2 FET-a. Jel i sad u cijenu postupka garantiran najmanje 1 FET?


Ispravite me ako griješim, ali meni se općenito čini da je MPO prije bio puuuno uspješniji u kojoj god starosnoj populaciji. Pri tom ne mislim na mogućnost vraćanje više zametaka u jednom postupku, već na to da je žena uopće došla do 3 ili više embrija pa su joj mogli vratiti 2-3 u 1 postupku što je rezultiralo višeplodnim i uspješnim trudnoćama. Nemam točne statističke podatke naravno pa je nezahvalno ovako pisati, slažem se, ali sam iznjela svoju skromnu opservaciju pokušavajući ostati objektivna. Možda mi se samo učinilo... Kao da je sva znanost i tehnologija otišla naprijed, a rezultati su sve lošiji...

----------


## velikavisoka

> velikavisoka u sličnom smo sosu, imam 36 godina, i težu endometriozu, i iza sebe skoro 6 godina neplodnosti i 6 IVF postupaka. Privatno smo u 3 stim. postupka dobijali po 3-5 stanica, odnosno 1-2 trodnevna i nikad se niš nije primilo. Sad sam preko HZZO potrošila 3 postupka. Rekli su mi sad da nisam još za donaciju js, jer reagiram na stimulaciju, u prvom stim. IVF postupku preko HZZO nisam dobila nijednu valjanu stanicu da je nije pojela endometrioza, u drugom stimuliranom sam dobila 6 stanica, ali 3 valjane, 2 zametka trodnevna, nije se primilo, treći nije dogurao do blastice i sad u trećem prirodnjaku napravili su prerano aspiraciju, stanica nije dozrela, ali je lijepo izgledala. Ja sam očajna i već razmišljam o donaciji js. Kod muža sve ok. Sve dodatne pretrage sam radila osim NK stanica (koje su mi rekli da nema indikacije da radim, jer su mi svi drugi imunološki nalazi ok, kao i nalazi na trombofiliju) i histeroskopije. TSH mi lagano šeta od 2 do 4 kako kad, imam kakti subkliničku hipo, jer su svi ostali nalazi uredni i antitijela negativna.. Ja sam tvoja suborka koja se još nada postupku sa vlastitim js. Iako mi nade svakim postupkom tonu... Pratim ovu temu da vidim kako su druge cure odlučile na donaciju u Češkoj i kako se cijene kreću..


Draga DSS, hvala puno na javljanju i dijeljenju svoje priče!  :Heart:

----------


## Sanrio

> Sanrio čestitam ti na hrabrosti i na trudnoći! Nažalost svjesna sam toga, ali još nisam spremna odustati od svojih stanica, ali pitanje je kako ću razmišljati s 38. Koliko sad imaš godina? 38? Možeš li mi reći kako ste izabrali donorku? I malo više o cijelom procesu? Koliko sam upoznata, u Češkoj HZZO sufinancira samo 1000€, za razliku od recimo Makedonije gdje je 100% troškova pokriveno, je li to iz razloga jer se radi PGD u Češkoj? Može i na pp.


Hvala ti na čestitkama :Smile: 
Ja ti imam 41 godinu sad. I iz ove perspektive mi je žao što nisam krenula prije u donaciju. U mpo sam od 36 godine. Cure su ti više manje sve odgovorile što se tiče donorke. U Pragu nema biranja, oni sami nađu odgovarajuću donorku i tebi pošalju osnovne podatke o dobi, boji očiju i kose, interesima, obrazovanju i to je to.
Cijena postupka je bila nešto manja od 6000 eura.
Razumijem da nisi spremna odustati od svojih stanica no moj ti je savjet da ne čekaš predugo.
Od srca ti želim uspjeh kako god odlučila!

----------


## Sanrio

Lovelife, ima li novosti kod tebe?
Nika, kad je uzv?  :Smile: 
Na putu sam ovih dana pa nisam baš u toku!

----------


## inada

Ispricavam se sto upadam, trebala bi rezervirat smjestaj na bookingu za Prag, htjela sam vas pitati kako ste vi rezervrale, nemam kreditnu karticu vec Visu ali debitnu, ne znam da li mogu s njom napravit rezervaciju. Jel netko probao tako, imam visu inspire i visu electron ali obje su debitne

----------


## Nika39

> Nika39, koliko imaš godina ako smijem pitati? I kako si, kad je prvi utz?


Dobro sam. Ne osjećam se ništa drugačije, pa sam malo u strahu. Ali od kud ja znam kako je to biti trudan☺. 39 mi je god. tek!☺. Sutra idem na uzv i ne mogu se dočekati, a s druge strane se brinem da se pokaže sve što se treba vidjeti. Uglavnom, smiješna sam sama sebi s tim podijeljenim emocijama.

----------


## Lovelife

Drage moje cure, evo dobili smo 3 embrija visoke kvalitete, zamrznuti svaki posebno.
Eto, ja sam nekako potajno i htjela da mi vraćaju po jedan.. ne znam da li je to dobro ili je bolje kada ih vraćaju vise?
Vjerujem da garancije nema.
I opet mislim da je 3 mali broj.

----------


## velikavisoka

> Dobro sam. Ne osjećam se ništa drugačije, pa sam malo u strahu. Ali od kud ja znam kako je to biti trudan☺. 39 mi je god. tek!☺. Sutra idem na uzv i ne mogu se dočekati, a s druge strane se brinem da se pokaže sve što se treba vidjeti. Uglavnom, smiješna sam sama sebi s tim podijeljenim emocijama.


Nika, svakako nam javi sutra kako je prošlo... Jedva čekam (skup s tobom) :grouphug:

----------


## velikavisoka

> Drage moje cure, evo dobili smo 3 embrija visoke kvalitete, zamrznuti svaki posebno.
> Eto, ja sam nekako potajno i htjela da mi vraćaju po jedan.. ne znam da li je to dobro ili je bolje kada ih vraćaju vise?
> Vjerujem da garancije nema.
> I opet mislim da je 3 mali broj.


Čestitam Lovelife!!!

Garancije, naravno, nema... S jedne strane je dobro da se vraćaju 1 po 1 da imaš rezervu, a s druge sam negdje pročitala da se lakše možda uspostavlja "komunikacija" s endometrijem ako se vraća više. Činjenica je da nitko ništa ne garantira.

Kad smo mi dobili kvalitetne (vlastite JS) embriolog je doslovno rekao "u njima vidim trudnoće", ali je endometrij zeznuo pa je ispalo kao da smo ih niz vodu bacili (jer mi vaginalni progesteron nije bio dovoljan)... 

U svakom slučaju, možete biti sretni za kvalitetu, ali da, broj baš i nije nešto rekla bih...

Navijam :grouphug:

----------


## Lovelife

Kaže A.da su sva tri embrija blastociste visokog stupnja razvoja i vrlo dobre kvalitete.. 
Nika sto ti piješ od terapije od ET-a?

----------


## Tina1979

> Drage moje cure, evo dobili smo 3 embrija visoke kvalitete, zamrznuti svaki posebno.
> Eto, ja sam nekako potajno i htjela da mi vraćaju po jedan.. ne znam da li je to dobro ili je bolje kada ih vraćaju vise?
> Vjerujem da garancije nema.
> I opet mislim da je 3 mali broj.


Ne mogu izdržati da ne komentiram, ali da, i meni se 3 čini mali broj. Dodiše to su tri pokušaja, ali sam ja sa skoro 40 došla do tog rezultata. Osam jajnih stanica koje su zrele. Šest oplođenih, na kraju tri kvalitetna. Dva smo odmah vratili što mi je žao. I sad smo išli po ovog jednog u prirodnom fetu. Sad bi rađe da smo vraćali jedan po jedan, ali mi to nisu predložili, a ja se nisam sabrala i promislila nego išla za onim što su rekli. 
Ali možda su za tri embrija bolje kvalitete od moja tri jer je mlađa jajna stanica. Držimo fige da će taj jedan biti dobitni.

----------


## Tina1979

Nego, negdje sam pročitala da je neka od vas koja je koristila intralipidnu infiziju istu nabavila u Hrvatskoj. Molila bih informaciju preko koje ljekarne. Ja sam pitala u nekima, ali su rekli da intralipidnu ne mogu naručiti, da je to za bolničke sustave.
Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Lovelife

Tina kako se točno zove ta intralipidna infuzija? 
Prijateljica mi radi u ljekarni pa ću je pitati..
Koliko i kako često se daje?

----------


## Sanrio

> Dobro sam. Ne osjećam se ništa drugačije, pa sam malo u strahu. Ali od kud ja znam kako je to biti trudan☺. 39 mi je god. tek!☺. Sutra idem na uzv i ne mogu se dočekati, a s druge strane se brinem da se pokaže sve što se treba vidjeti. Uglavnom, smiješna sam sama sebi s tim podijeljenim emocijama.


Nika, sve će biti super, vidjet ćeš!
Sjećaš se da ni ja nisam imala nikakve simptome.
Željno očekujemo novosti! :Smile:

----------


## Sanrio

> Drage moje cure, evo dobili smo 3 embrija visoke kvalitete, zamrznuti svaki posebno.
> Eto, ja sam nekako potajno i htjela da mi vraćaju po jedan.. ne znam da li je to dobro ili je bolje kada ih vraćaju vise?
> Vjerujem da garancije nema.
> I opet mislim da je 3 mali broj.


Lovelife, je.Tri je mali broj ali jedan pravi je dovoljan!
Sva tri su visoke kvalitete i ne sumnjam u uspjeh!
Kad planirate fet?

----------


## Lovelife

Sanrio kaže A.da su vrlo dobre kvalitete blastociste visokog stupnja razvoja ...

FET planiramo u 12.mj. 

Sanrio vi ste isto htjeli da vam vrate 1? Zbog mioma, jelda?

----------


## Sanrio

> Sanrio kaže A.da su vrlo dobre kvalitete blastociste visokog stupnja razvoja ...
> 
> FET planiramo u 12.mj. 
> 
> Sanrio vi ste isto htjeli da vam vrate 1? Zbog mioma, jelda?


Da, u slučaju blizanačke trudnoće bio bi problem zbog mioma.
Što kaže A. što se desilo sa 4 embrijem? Prestao se razvijati?

----------


## Lovelife

Sanrio, nije ništa rekla za 4.
Bas ću pitati.. ali nekako sve manje vjerujem u istinitost svih informacija  :Sad:

----------


## Sanrio

> Sanrio, nije ništa rekla za 4.
> Bas ću pitati.. ali nekako sve manje vjerujem u istinitost svih informacija


Nemoj si to raditi, molim te, za tvoje dobro! Možda je ova A. smotana ko sajla ali ne bi lagali oko toga.
Žao mi je da je što ste zbog nje dovedeni u situaciju da morate sumnjati u sve  :Sad:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Sanrio hvala ti na lijepim željama. Da, razumijem tvoju perspektivu! I ja sad s 36 mislim da sam trebala prije sve, a krenula sam u postupke s 31. Nažalost nitko od nas ne zna što ga čeka, tako ni ja.. Hvala ti još jednom i sretnu i školsku trudnoću ti želim!
Lovelife meni se 3 čini super, ako je riječ o 3 vrhunski ocijenjene blastociste.
Tina1979 cura koja je išla u postupak u Podobnik (kod Alebića) je tamo primala intralipidnu.
VelikaVisoka nema na čemu, ako što treba tu sam za razmjenu iskustva.

----------


## LF2

U Makedoniji idu u paket 8 j.s. Da, možeš se sama ulogirati i sugerirati koju donorku želiš ali izbor je jako malen. Jako. Meni su samo na boju kose i očiju izašle dvije donorke jer naravno uz to želiš i onu koja ima 8 j.s. Na kraju moja nema moju boju očiju niti krvnu grupu. 
Isto tako u MK možeš dovesti svoju donorku koja ne smije imati iznad 36 godina.
U Prag vidim da je najveći razlog zašto se cure odlučuju, svježe j.s.
Makedonija PGD nema.
U Pragu PGD uvijek možeš dodatno platiti. U Belgiji ide preko HZZO samo ako ima netko od vas dvoje genetsku translokaciju. U suprotnom, možeš platiti. Belgija je od svih spomenutih najskuplja.

----------


## Tina1979

> Tina kako se točno zove ta intralipidna infuzija? 
> Prijateljica mi radi u ljekarni pa ću je pitati..
> Koliko i kako često se daje?


Ne znam dal ima neko posebno ime. Meni u PFC napisali samo intralipidna infuzija 20 % 100 mil.
Trebala bi u slučaju potvrđene trudnoće primati svaka dva tjedna jednu do, mislim, 16. tjedna trudnoće.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

> Ne znam dal ima neko posebno ime. Meni u PFC napisali samo intralipidna infuzija 20 % 100 mil.
> Trebala bi u slučaju potvrđene trudnoće primati svaka dva tjedna jednu do, mislim, 16. tjedna trudnoće.


Vidi moj post iznad  :Smile:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

LF2 hvala ti na detaljima, sad mi je sve jasno, odnosno jasnije.. svakako mi svježe js bolje zvuče, a da idem na donaciju, vjerojatno bih htjela da se radi PGS, pa je dobro znati gdje je to moguće.

----------


## LF2

Meni je to predimlantacijsko testiranje najbitnije ali sam odustala od svojih jajnih stanica. Bez obzira me još uvijek strah po tom pitanju. 
NGS metoda (24 kromosoma) je 300 po embriju. Takvu cijenu sam dobila iz Pronatala u Pragu prije godinu dana.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

LF2 nisam shvatila, predimpl. testiranje ti je najbitnije, ali odustala si od vlastitih js? Imaš li kakvu dijagnozu, da si to htjela raditi samo na vlastitim js? Meni je to bitno ako bih uzimala doniranu js, obzirom da ne mogu za sebe garantirati, a kamoli za anonimnu donoricu, je li genetika u redu. Nisam čula za NGS metodu, morat ću guglati da vidim što je točno to.

----------


## velikavisoka

DSS, evo linka sa prethodnih stranica ove teme https://www.invictaclinics.com/pre-i...on-sequencing/

----------


## LF2

> LF2 nisam shvatila, predimpl. testiranje ti je najbitnije, ali odustala si od vlastitih js? Imaš li kakvu dijagnozu, da si to htjela raditi samo na vlastitim js? Meni je to bitno ako bih uzimala doniranu js, obzirom da ne mogu za sebe garantirati, a kamoli za anonimnu donoricu, je li genetika u redu. Nisam čula za NGS metodu, morat ću guglati da vidim što je točno to.


Radila sam predimlantacijsko testiranje na blastocistama sa svojim jajnim stanicama, 10 blastocista u dva postupka i sve su bile kromosomski abnormalne. Svih 10. Tu smo napokon dobili dijagnozu u smislu kromosomopatije. 
Prije toga sam imala 5 IVFova kod nas, sve skupa isto oko 4-5 blastocista i od toga 3-4 biokemijske. To je razlog zbog čega smo išli u Istanbul na predimlantaciju. Sve na svoju ruku. Nisam htjela da prođu godine isprobavajuci, transfer za transferom bezuspješno. 
E da, u Istanbulu sam u dva postupka dobila, prvi puta 4 blastociste od 6 j.s, drugi 6 blastocista od 8 j.s. Terapija gonali. 
Kod nas u 5 stimuliranih IVFova bi dobila 2-4 jajne stanice?! Kako to? O čemu to ovisi? Terapiji? Embriolozima? AMH mi je oko 20. 
Doktori su rekli da je vrlo velika vjerojatnost da je stvar u mojim jajnim stanicama u smislu veće su šanse da ja to vucem nego partner. Kariogrami su uredni. Njegov spermiogram uvijek savršen. Tako da smo mi odlučili na donaciju. Kažem da me strah jer ne znamo još uvijek zašto je to tako. Pretpostavka su jajne stanice. U Makedoniji ne rade ta testiranja jer bi ih definitivno napravila. Mislim da neću bit mirna sve dok ne rodim. Gadna je ta genetika a jako malo ljudi se bavi bas s tom predimlantacijom. Kod nas ti mogu reć, nitko.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

> DSS, evo linka sa prethodnih stranica ove teme https://www.invictaclinics.com/pre-i...on-sequencing/


Hvala ti, dakle to je poljska klinika i samo oni rade to, tako piše na njihovim stranicama, a LF2 kaže da su joj to već nudili prije godinu dana u Češkoj. Zanimljivo, zapravo super da toliko tehnologija napreduje, da se dostupnost raznih metoda povećava.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

> Radila sam predimlantacijsko testiranje na blastocistama sa svojim jajnim stanicama, 10 blastocista u dva postupka i sve su bile kromosomski abnormalne. Svih 10. Tu smo napokon dobili dijagnozu u smislu kromosomopatije. 
> Prije toga sam imala 5 IVFova kod nas, sve skupa isto oko 4-5 blastocista i od toga 3-4 biokemijske. To je razlog zbog čega smo išli u Istanbul na predimlantaciju. Sve na svoju ruku. Nisam htjela da prođu godine isprobavajuci, transfer za transferom bezuspješno. 
> E da, u Istanbulu sam u dva postupka dobila, prvi puta 4 blastociste od 6 j.s, drugi 6 blastocista od 8 j.s. Terapija gonali. 
> Kod nas u 5 stimuliranih IVFova bi dobila 2-4 jajne stanice?! Kako to? O čemu to ovisi? Terapiji? Embriolozima? AMH mi je oko 20. 
> Doktori su rekli da je vrlo velika vjerojatnost da je stvar u mojim jajnim stanicama u smislu veće su šanse da ja to vucem nego partner. Kariogrami su uredni. Njegov spermiogram uvijek savršen. Tako da smo mi odlučili na donaciju. Kažem da me strah jer ne znamo još uvijek zašto je to tako. Pretpostavka su jajne stanice. U Makedoniji ne rade ta testiranja jer bi ih definitivno napravila. Mislim da neću bit mirna sve dok ne rodim. Gadna je ta genetika a jako malo ljudi se bavi bas s tom predimlantacijom. Kod nas ti mogu reć, nitko.


Uh, ne mogu vjerovat da su svi bili abnormalni, a da su vam kariotipovi uredni? Prvi put to čujem.. A ne znam, imam dvostruko operirane jajnike i sniženu rezervu js, amh mi je 3,2 tako da - slabo. Slab odaziv jajnika na stimulaciju, što blažu, što jaku, nikad više od 3-4 zrele stanice. Ovisi valjda o svemu pomalo, od terapije, biologa, laba, valjda.. Jednostavno tako je kako je. Treba vrtiti postupke, ali i razmišljam o postupku u Češkoj sa svojim js, vidim da su toliko napredniji od HR klinika, da je to čudo. Oprosti, nisam upamtila, jesi i ti sad trudna ili tek planiraš FET?

----------


## LF2

NGS ili Array su ti na sve kromosome i uzimaju stanice iz blastociste da imaju više genetskog materijala. 
PGS - FISH ide na 5 ili 8 najčešćih kromosoma koji bi mogli imati grešku.

----------


## LF2

Nisam. Idem na donaciju u MK.

----------


## LF2

I ja sam prvi put čula tako nešto, ali realno, ko je to išao raditi na svoju ruku pa da možemo znati? Češće je nego što sam mislila. Samo što se to kod nas ne radi. Kod nas ideš dokle god ide. 
Zamisli koliko vremena bi potrošila da sam ih išla vraćati. 
Da, prvi put sam posumnjala da nije točno, zato smo išli drugi put. Ali uzevši u obzir vanmaterničnu, biokemijske....nema što drugo biti.

----------


## velikavisoka

> Radila sam predimlantacijsko testiranje na blastocistama sa svojim jajnim stanicama, 10 blastocista u dva postupka i sve su bile kromosomski abnormalne. Svih 10. Tu smo napokon dobili dijagnozu u smislu kromosomopatije. 
> Prije toga sam imala 5 IVFova kod nas, sve skupa isto oko 4-5 blastocista i od toga 3-4 biokemijske. To je razlog zbog čega smo išli u Istanbul na predimlantaciju. Sve na svoju ruku. Nisam htjela da prođu godine isprobavajuci, transfer za transferom bezuspješno. 
> E da, u Istanbulu sam u dva postupka dobila, prvi puta 4 blastociste od 6 j.s, drugi 6 blastocista od 8 j.s. Terapija gonali. 
> Kod nas u 5 stimuliranih IVFova bi dobila 2-4 jajne stanice?! Kako to? O čemu to ovisi? Terapiji? Embriolozima? AMH mi je oko 20. 
> Doktori su rekli da je vrlo velika vjerojatnost da je stvar u mojim jajnim stanicama u smislu veće su šanse da ja to vucem nego partner. Kariogrami su uredni. Njegov spermiogram uvijek savršen. Tako da smo mi odlučili na donaciju. Kažem da me strah jer ne znamo još uvijek zašto je to tako. Pretpostavka su jajne stanice. U Makedoniji ne rade ta testiranja jer bi ih definitivno napravila. Mislim da neću bit mirna sve dok ne rodim. Gadna je ta genetika a jako malo ljudi se bavi bas s tom predimlantacijom. Kod nas ti mogu reć, nitko.


Wooow, ovo je zaista impresivan br blastica!!! Mori me isto pitanje - tu jedva 4 kom/5 postupaka i onda odeš van i puf 10 kom u 2 postupka!  Zaista nevjerojatno!
Osobno: 5 postupaka - 9 blastica - 2 biokemijske (beta 18 i 19 dakle jedva sam ih "uhvatila")

Ne bih željela zvučati previše konspiracijski, al meni se nekak čini da je prvenstveno do labosa, a onda možda i do opreme za aspiraciju, a još su možda i lijekovi u pitanju jer se skoro za svako tržište proizvode u drugoj zemlji. Naravno, svi se isto zovu i u uputi o lijeku nikad ne piše gdje je proizveden, samo gdje je sjedište firme (a tamo nužno ne mora biti i proizvodno mjesto). Nažalost većina firmi pogone izmješta iz matične zemlje u "jeftinije" zemlje.

LF2, ako mogu pitati, Gonale si kupila kod nas ili u Istanbulu? Ne pitam radi cijene naravno, nego upravo radi gore navedenog. Po nekoj logici bi turski Gonal trebao biti lošiji, ali OČITO nije. Ako je do toga uopće.

Činjenica je da jednom izvađena stanica (u ovom slučaju oocita) je užasno osjetljiva, a kamoli tek embrij, pa mislim da su _in vitro_ uvjeti užasno bitni. Čak ne sumnjam toliko u stručnost embriologa koliko u (jeftinu i lošu) opremu (medij itd.)... A ne znam, nemamo mi vremena tu sad nagađati, osim pokušavati gdje bi nam teoretski mogla biti veća šansa...

----------


## velikavisoka

> Hvala ti, dakle to je poljska klinika i samo oni rade to, tako piše na njihovim stranicama, a LF2 kaže da su joj to već nudili prije godinu dana u Češkoj. Zanimljivo, zapravo super da toliko tehnologija napreduje, da se dostupnost raznih metoda povećava.


Iskreno, ja još nisam ni pročitala što uopće piše na linku, samo sam ti ga proslijedila jer sam si ga sejvala u rubriku "pročitati poslije". Imam overload informacijama trenutno, ali zahvaljujući LF2 sad mi je sve ovo puuuno jasnije pošto se sve same moramo snalaziti! Hvala! Ne kužim što te to košta reći čujte možda biste trebali napraviti još ovo, još ono... Jel se boje negativnih kritika ili uopće ne znaju da to sve postoji?!?  :Mad:  Zaista mi to nije jasno...

Sva sreća pa smo sve tu skupa...

----------


## Inesz

LF2, 
Sretno u donaciji  :Smile: 
S vlastitim stanicama imala si transfer velikog broja blastocista, uredni kariogrami i nema rođenja djeteta :Sad: 
Koje si dobi?

----------


## LF2

Krenula sa 33, evo me 38.
Transfer sam imala 4-5 blastocista. Ostali su bili tipa trodnevni. Sve skupa 7 transfera.
Kod nas bi dobila 2-3 stanice po postupku. 
Uvijek sam mislila da ne mogu dobiti puno j.s i onda u Istanbulu savršeno. I to 75% blastocista. Transfera nije bilo u Turskoj.
Gonale prvi put kupila u Turskoj, drugi put kod nas.
Očito dobro reagiram na gonale koje sam kod nas dobila jednom i to prvi put (4 j.s - 3 blastociste, idealno). Ali više nikad nisam dobila ni gonale ni tako dobar broj j.s. Sad je više nebitno.
Kod mene neredovite menge i to je to. Nisam ni u ludilu mislila da će bit stvar genetike.

----------


## LF2

Velikavisoka, u Hrvatskoj nema puno genetičara i to je najveći problem. A pogotovo nema genetičara i embriologa koji se bave predimlantacijskom genetikom. 
Znam da mpo doktori idu vani na edukacije jer se pokušavaju i sami educirati ali toga nažalost kod nas neće biti jedno vrijeme pod izlikom nema genetičara i premala smo populacija. A moram spomenuti i ove što se prizivaju na savjesti. I oni koče.
Evo čega sam se danas sjetila kao primjer. Kad smo bili na genetskom savjetovanju, genetičarka je pola sata provela na googlu i 15 min na telefonu s nekim vezano za naš problem. I na kraju je napisala da se mora učiniti DNA fragmentacija spermića koja se btw.radi kod loših spermiograma a ne kod savrsenih. Al ok, napravili smo i to. Naravno da je bio uredan. Nazalost, nije ona kriva što ne zna odgovor ko što nisu krivi ni naši mpo, jednostavno nemaju uvjete.

----------


## Nika39

Sanrio, kako si bila u pravu. Double trouble❤❤

----------


## velikavisoka

> Sanrio, kako si bila u pravu. Double trouble❤❤


JEEEEEEEEEEE! Čestitam još jednom...ups... još *dvaput*  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Sanrio

> Sanrio, kako si bila u pravu. Double trouble❤❤


To ti je ta trudnička vidovitost!  :Smile: 
Tako mi je drago! Presretna sam zbog tebe i supruga!
Sad mirno dalje, sve će to biti super!<3

----------


## LF2

> Sanrio, kako si bila u pravu. Double trouble❤❤


Kako me ovo veseli ♥️♥️. Čestitam  :Kiss:

----------


## Tina1979

> Vidi moj post iznad


Hvala na pomoći.
Danas sam ih kontaktirala i odgovorili na mail da daju infuziju za 500 kuna.  Mi smo i Pragu platili 150 eura.

----------


## Nika39

Hvala cure☺. I vama želim da nam se što prije pridružite

----------


## Lovelife

Nika draga, čestitam još jednom!
Kako je sve bilo spetljano sa Andrijanom, terapijom, a kako je lijepo uspjelo! Bravo.
Molim te, sto piješ sada od terapije od dana ET?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

> Sanrio, kako si bila u pravu. Double trouble❤❤


Nosiš blizance? Čestitam jos jednom, krasna vijest! ❤️❤️

----------


## hueber

> Dobro sam. Ne osjećam se ništa drugačije, pa sam malo u strahu. Ali od kud ja znam kako je to biti trudan☺. 39 mi je god. tek!☺. Sutra idem na uzv i ne mogu se dočekati, a s druge strane se brinem da se pokaže sve što se treba vidjeti. Uglavnom, smiješna sam sama sebi s tim podijeljenim emocijama.


Draga naša Nika, čestitam od srca za twinsiće!!!! Pun pogodak. Ne brini, sve će biti kako treba. Bebice se razvijaju kao da ih nosi majka godina tvoje donorice i nema razloga za pretjeranu brigu. Čak ne moraš raditi niti sve one testove koje savjetuju majkama iznad 35. Uživaj draga!!!!!!!

----------


## Nika39

> Nika draga, čestitam još jednom!
> Kako je sve bilo spetljano sa Andrijanom, terapijom, a kako je lijepo uspjelo! Bravo.
> Molim te, sto piješ sada od terapije od dana ET?


Draga L, nadam se da će i kod tebe biti isti slučaj. I dalje utrogestane 3x2, estrofem 2x2 , pola decortina i 1 folacin.

----------


## Nika39

Hvala Hueber!
Kad si već to sad spomenula, koji su to testovi za majke iznad 35 i kad se rade? Ja jedino znam za amnio.

----------


## Sanrio

Hueber je vjerojatno mislila na NIPT testove.
Neinvazivne prenatalne testove na trisomnije,monosomniju, i dr .
Vadi se krv majci i iz majčine krvi se izdvaja fetalna krv te se testira.
Ima ih nekoliko, Harmony, Nifty,Panorama i neke se mogu raditi već od 10 tt.
Ograničavajuće su trudnoće iz donirane stanice,
twinsi kao i terapija koja se prima u ivf-u.
Znaći to sve treba uzeti u obzir kad se odlučuje za test.

----------


## Nika39

Hvala na odgovoru, ali daj mi molim te pojasni što misliš pod ograničavajuće? Ne provode se, ne daju pouzdan rezultat..?

----------


## Sanrio

Provode se djelomično i daju pouzdane rezultate. Ograničavajuće je u smislu da se ne može testirati na sve poremečaje na koje se mogu testirati jednoplodne, prirodne trudnoće.
Blizanačka trudnoća se može testirati na tri najčešće trisomije 21,18 i 13 (down,edwards i patau sindrom) no ne može se testirati na poremecaje broja spolnih hormona, kromosomske delecije i duplikacije kao ni na neke dodatne trisomije.
Kod mene im je problem radio heparinn koji uzimam kao i estrofem koji mi je u terapiji.
Naravno, rekla sam da je donacija u pitanju i to im je bilo važno da znaju.

----------


## Lovelife

Tina, evo prijateljica se raspitala za intralipidnu infuziju kod veledrogerija, jedna ih uopće ne drži, druga ih može povuci iz Solina pa da dodje u Zg.
Uglavnom nemaju je bas, a vjerojatno se radi o Smoflipid infuziji od Fresenis kabi, pakovanje od 10x100ml je 444 kn, samo sto ti onda netko mora dati infuziju.
Koliko dugo teče  tih 100 ml?

----------


## Tina1979

> Tina, evo prijateljica se raspitala za intralipidnu infuziju kod veledrogerija, jedna ih uopće ne drži, druga ih može povuci iz Solina pa da dodje u Zg.
> Uglavnom nemaju je bas, a vjerojatno se radi o Smoflipid infuziji od Fresenis kabi, pakovanje od 10x100ml je 444 kn, samo sto ti onda netko mora dati infuziju.
> Koliko dugo teče  tih 100 ml?


Hvala ti puno na trudu. Do te informacije sam i ja došla kod jedne veledrogerije, ali mi je žena u mailu napisala da to nije to što ja tražim, ali kao sastav je isti.
Jučer sam pitala u klinici. Odgovorila mi kordinatorica da oni koriste neki poljski proizvod, dala mi je neko ime na njemačkom tržištu. Tako da više ne znam jel su te intralipidne infuzije iste samo se drugačije zovu. 
Uglavnom, krenula sam tražiti tko bi me pikao, što naravno nije lako naći. Na kraju sam kontaktirala Podobnika i odlučila se da ću odlaziti k njima, tako da neću morati razmišljati jesam uopće nabavila pravu stvar i živcirati se tko će mi to davati. Cijena je doduše 500 kuna, ali nakon svih silnih tisuća eura odnešenih u Prag i to ću platiti.
Pitala si koliko teče. Malo manje od sat i pola. Meni je na početku pustila kap po kap, pa nakon nekih 20 minuta kad nije bilo nikakve reakcije i sve je bilo ok pustila je malo brže.
Još jednom puno hvala na trudu.

----------


## Ženica75

Sanrio nije tocno nedavno sam radila Harmony ne utjece ni heparin ni estrofem niti donirana js...jos pise na njihovoj stranici...kombinirani probir mi je pokazao down 1:6 a harmony prosireni test na sve zivo pokazao je nuski rizik i sve ok...mora se samo nagladit da je donacija i (godina donatorice)...od kud ti da je ogranicen?

----------


## Sanrio

> Sanrio nije tocno nedavno sam radila Harmony ne utjece ni heparin ni estrofem niti donirana js...jos pise na njihovoj stranici...kombinirani probir mi je pokazao down 1:6 a harmony prosireni test na sve zivo pokazao je nuski rizik i sve ok...mora se samo nagladit da je donacija i (godina donatorice)...od kud ti da je ogranicen?


Evo, to mi je sve doktorica izreferirala dok je gruntala koji bi test sad ona meni napravila!
Na kraju mi je napravila Panoramu a ne Harmony i u mailu koji sam dobila od njih piše točno ovo što sam ja napisala.
A sad ću ju baš pitati zašto se odlučila za Panoramu a ne Harmony ako je Harmony bolji i precizniji. S vidim i jeftiniji!

----------


## Nika39

Cure, te testove vam preporučuju mpo dr ili ginekolozi koji vam vode trudnoću? Koliko se to plaća? I jel to obavezno ili po želji?
Molim pomoć-opet imam smeđkaste mrlje. Nema ih puno, ali me brinu. To sad nije implantacijsko. Jel imala koja tako nešto? Sad mi je preko 20 dnt.

----------


## Vrci

Nika, testove mozes i sama odluciti, bez gina. Ovi prenatalni kao nifty, harmony i sl. su po zelji, nista obvezno. Doduse nitko te ne moze prisiliti raditi i bilo koji drugi test


Ja sam krvarila od dana nakon plusica do 15tt. Pomalo kroz dan, svjeze, pa izljevi, pa smede...  Nisu nikad otkrili zasto, niti vidjeli hematom. Strogo sam mirovala, utrici, i srecim ispalo dobro

----------


## Nika39

Hvala Vrci. Ja bih najradije kod doktora, a opet ne bih htjela paničariti bez veze.

----------


## Rominka

Nika i ja sam imala smećkasto krvaruckanje. Dr je zakljucila da se prilikom aplikacije Crinone gela vjv ozljedim malo jer kad se skine ona kapica ostane tako malo te plastike  i ne napravi se lijepo glatki rub. I stvarno, kad se nezgodnije otkine kapica ozljedi me. 
Inače, panika je isto bila iako sam si obećala da neću biti takva. Uglavnom, dr je rekla da kad je tako neka situacija bolje da dodjem i da vidimo da je sve ok nego da budem kuci u strahu i prenosim taj strah na dva srculenca. 
Tesko je naci granicu izmedju panike i panike, barem se meni tako cini.

----------


## Nika39

Baš dobro da si to napisala. Ja stavljam utrogestane i to 6 puta na dan uguram i baš sam si pomislila kak je sigurno i od toga iziritirano pomalo. U prijašnjim postupcima sam koristila crinone i to mi je bilo super(ak se dobro sjećam aplicira se 1xdnevno). Al nije mi svejedno. Sad je 10 dana sve bilo ok i jutros smeđkasto.

----------


## Nika39

Kako si ti Rominka?

----------


## Rominka

Ja sam ti na Crinoneu 2x dnevno, i bas sam skuzila da kad otkinem kapicu nekad ostane taj komadic plastike i onda vec ocekujem kroz dan-dva smeđarenje tako da više nema panike. A i rekla mi je dr jos da dok je smeđe da je ok, da je to zaostalo, stara krv. 
Danas imam pregled i samo zelim cuti da oba kucaju i da je sve ok. Inace sam pokupila upalu sinusa, grla i pocelo se spustat na pluca tako sam zavrsila na antibiotiku  :Sad:

----------


## Nika39

Čuvaj se! 
Javi kako je prošao ultrazvuk. I ja ti želim da vidiš to sve.☺❤❤

----------


## Ženica75

Sanrio ocito svaki dokor preporuca test s firmom s kojom imaju neki deal...ili nije dobro upucena..odi na stanicu Biosave Harmony-cesta pitanja...ja sam radila prosireni znaci na sve 4100 kn mozes na rate...

----------


## Sanrio

> Sanrio ocito svaki dokor preporuca test s firmom s kojom imaju neki deal...ili nije dobro upucena..odi na stanicu Biosave Harmony-cesta pitanja...ja sam radila prosireni znaci na sve 4100 kn mozes na rate...


Ma ova radi i Harmony i Panoramu pa je dvojila koji bi bio kao najbolji. I zaključila Panorama.
Šta je tu je, neda mi se sad natezati. Puna mi je kapa više guglanja i istraživanja stvari koje bi trebali doktori znati i nama objasniti. Majketi, kad vidim trudnice oko sebe jedva da znaju kako do oplodnje dolazi a mi smo na korak do subspecijalizacije!

----------


## LaraLana

Svejedno je nifty, harmony, panorama ili koliko ih jos ima! Svi su pouzdani i sa skoro istim postotkom.
Ja sam u prvoj t radila prena test u drugoj nifty.
Nifty sam uzela i sa spolnim komosomima jer prosireni nema potrebe raditi jer nije dokazano pa nema potrebe placati za nesto sto uopce nije pouzdano.

Takodjer oba puta su me pitali kakvu terapiju koristim pa predpostavljam da ima ipak ima veze s vadjenjem krvi.
S obzirom da sam ja tad sa 12 t plus koji dan vec odavno ukinula estrofem a aspirin s navrsenih 12 tt nisam ih iskreno niti pitala tocno zasto i o cemu se radi.

Davno smo jednom ovdje na forumu upravo o estrofemu komentirali (ne znam dal ce se Vrci sjetiti al se sjecam da je komentirala) da vecinom u Hr se terapija estrofemom ukida sa 7 ili 8 tjedana ja sam jos i prije.
Bas me zivo zanima zasto u Pragu doktori ostavljaju pacijentice da tako dugu uzimaju estrofem! 
On je za debljanje endometrija, embrij je se implantirao u dovoljno debel endometrij, napravi se jedan dva uzv i to je u pravilu dovoljno i moze se prekinuti s uzimanjem.

Zato me bas zivo zanima zasto se nekima ostavlja u terapiji i dalje!

Rominka za uzv da budu 2 :Heart:

----------


## hueber

> Hueber je vjerojatno mislila na NIPT testove.
> Neinvazivne prenatalne testove na trisomnije,monosomniju, i dr .
> Vadi se krv majci i iz majčine krvi se izdvaja fetalna krv te se testira.
> Ima ih nekoliko, Harmony, Nifty,Panorama i neke se mogu raditi već od 10 tt.
> Ograničavajuće su trudnoće iz donirane stanice,
> twinsi kao i terapija koja se prima u ivf-u.
> Znaći to sve treba uzeti u obzir kad se odlučuje za test.


Hvala Sanrio, nije me bila dva zadnja dana jer sam u gužvi. Na to sam mislila. Nisam ni ja znala za ova ograničenja. No, u Pragu su mi baš naglasili da se trudnoća iz donacije računa po dobi donatorice.

----------


## Rominka

Na UZV sve 5!! Tu su, narasli su i izgledaju kao dva kikirikija u ljusci  :Smile:  rekla je da su zivahni, iako iskreno dobro da sam skuzila sto je glava a sto tijelo. Dogovorili se za novi pregled kad ce gledati nuhalni. Idemo dalje!

----------


## Nika39

> Hvala Sanrio, nije me bila dva zadnja dana jer sam u gužvi. Na to sam mislila. Nisam ni ja znala za ova ograničenja. No, u Pragu su mi baš naglasili da se trudnoća iz donacije računa po dobi donatorice.


Jel možeš molim te malo pojasniti što znači da se trudnoća računa po dobi donatorice?

----------


## Sanrio

Rominka, super vijesti!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Alondra

Rominka super i cestitam od srca!

----------


## Alondra

Rominka super i cestitam od srca!
Ja sam se cula sa dr K.iz Europe IVF i dobila vjetar u ledja i presretna sam zbog toga. Ako budem imala srece i nabavim puregon (to mi je trenutno pravi problem, neocekivano) kreće bockanje krajem mjeseca i nadam se bude sve kako treba u Pragu  :Smile: 
Ne znam zasto ali pojelo mi veci dio poruke  :Smile:

----------


## Lovelife

Tina, nema problema.
Molim te da li mi možeš dati ime tog njemačkog proizvođača?
I da li ćeš ti kupiti pa donijeti kod Podobnika? Ili će ti oni dati svoju intralipidnu infuziju? 
Hvala na odg.

----------


## hueber

> Jel možeš molim te malo pojasniti što znači da se trudnoća računa po dobi donatorice?


Računa se kad da plod nosi žena u dobi donatorice. To je zapravo najveća prednost trudnoće iz donacije u našoj dobi. To znači da je rizik bolesti i nepravilnog razvoja ploda značajno manji nego kod trudnoće iz jajne stanice stare 40 ili više godina. Zato se u takvoj trudnoći i ne daju preporuke za prenatalne testove, jer ih ne rade ni žene od 25. Da si trudna iz svoje jajne stanice svaki ginekolog bi ti preporučio amniocentezu jer nakon 35. rizik od malformacija ploda značajno raste. Svi rizici trudnoće iz donacije vezuju se isključivo uz iznošenje, tlak, šećer, težinu i bolesti majke i, jasno, porod, gdje ne možemo izbjeći svoju dob.

No, ne opterećuj se previše. Sigurno će sve biti u redu. U jednom trenutku je najbolje opustiti se i prestati istraživati sve moguće i nemoguće što se u trudnoći može dogoditi.

----------


## Tina1979

> Tina, nema problema.
> Molim te da li mi možeš dati ime tog njemačkog proizvođača?
> I da li ćeš ti kupiti pa donijeti kod Podobnika? Ili će ti oni dati svoju intralipidnu infuziju? 
> Hvala na odg.


Kordinatorica mi je napisala da se zove lipovenos, na o prijeglasi.
Ne, neću ih kupovati i nositi nego dobivati njihove. Jučer sam ih zvala i dogovorili smo se da im se javim u četvrtak nakon bete, ako je pozitivna u petak dolazim po jednu rundu. Cijena 500 kuna. Treba se naručiti nekih tjedan dana ranije, to mi je napisala u prvom mailu kad sam ih kontaktirala. Možda bi mi bilo jeftinije da ih negdje nabavim sama, ali iskreno ne da mi se natezati više s traženjem lipida i traženjem tko će mi ih dati. Tako da smo odlučili plaćati Podobniku. Ako je beta pozitivna, stvarno neće biti bitno tih par tisuća kuna koje ćemo još dati za bebicu.

----------


## Nika39

Hueber, hvala na odgovoru
Tina, hoćeš izdržati do četvrtka? Neće neki kućni test pasti prije toga?

----------


## Tina1979

> Hueber, hvala na odgovoru
> Tina, hoćeš izdržati do četvrtka? Neće neki kućni test pasti prije toga?


Prema uputama iz Praga trebala bih vaditi u petak, ali smo pomaknuli dan ranije da bi u petak u slučaju pozitive mogla primiti tu infuziju.
Ne, nema nikakvih testova. To sam si čvrsto obećala da neću raditi. 
Za sad sam ful mirna i čekam taj četvrtak. Osim slabijih kao pms bolova ne osijećam ništa. Sad, dal je to pozitivno ili ne, vidjet ćemo. U prošla dva postupka u ovo vrijeme sam osjećala puno jače grčeve, ali tad su bili friški transferi pa je to vjerojatno bila posljedica stimulacije. Mengu nikad nisam dobivala točno u dan pa ni po tome ne mogu znati, a niti ne prokrvarim dok god koristim utriće. Tako da mi preostaje čekanje četvrtka.

----------


## Nika39

Svaka čast! Veselimo se četvrtku i držimo fige!

----------


## Sanrio

Tina, držimo fige za lijepu, veliku betu!  :Smile:

----------


## Lightblue

Cestitam trudnicama!  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Klap: 

Zanima me da li je itko od vas koje ste trenutno aktivne na temi, ili znate nekoga od prije tko je isao na donaciju jajne stanice u Praga Medica, konkretno u GEST kliniku?
Oni su dosta mala klinika u Pragu, i koliko god istrazujem praske klinike za donaciju js, izmedju ostalih, ova klinika ima jako dobre ocjene/komentare.
Imaju opciju garancije najmanje 3 embrija (svjezi, FET i novi postupak ako prva dva ne uspiju).

Koliko vidim iz Hrvatske se najcesce ide u Sanatorium Pronatal ili PFC, pa vidim su iskustva razlicita.

----------


## velikavisoka

Tina, pridružujem se navijanju i držim fige

----------


## Tina1979

Hvala vam cure na potpori

----------


## Ženica75

Hueber ne bi vjerovala al downs ima najvise sa zenama mladim od 35 g..tako mi je doktor rekao...tri moje frendice su rodile prirodno (dvije s 43 g.) Jedna 47.g (sestricna) zdravu djecu...
Zenice moje nemojte uopce raditi kombinirani probir u bolnicama ako ste starije od 35. samo cete se izbedirat napravit odmah neki prenatalni test...to vsm savjetujem od srca...

----------


## LaraLana

Pa da kad ce svakako doci los rezultat zbog godina.
Ja ne znam da to ginekolozi ne kazu odmah zenama da sw ne stresiraju kad nakon toga opet rade onda prenetalni test. Strasno  :Sad:

----------


## hueber

Ma dobro, iskreno, teško mi je vjerovati da je više poteškoća kod zdravih mladih žena nego kod starijih. Da se razumijemo, i ja navijam za nas zrele ☺️, ali čini mi se da je to biološki uvjetovano. No, možda se varam. 

Treba svakako biti maksimalno smiren i vjerovati u najbolji ishod. Komplikacije su u trudnoći iznimka, a ne pravilo. Zato, drage moje, uživajte u ostvarenju svog sna i ne dajte da ga previše razmišljanja kvari ☺️.

----------


## Argente

Pa...ginekolog je dao pogled s vedrije strane  :Smile:  može se i tako reći... ali svakako je manja šansa da će mlađa žena zanijeti plod s tom kromosomskom anomalijom, no veća je šansa da će ga roditi, jer:
1. mladice ne rade prenatalne testove u toj mjeri
2. u 20-tima i ranim 30-tima žene rađaju višestruko više nego u kasnim 30-tima/ ranim 40-tima

Starije redovito rade prenatalne testove i velika većina ih se odlučuje za prekid trudnoće u slučaju lošeg nalaza. To je razlog zašto je većina rođenih s Down sindromom kod mlađih majki.

----------


## LF2

Kombinirani probir je vjerojatnost i kombinatorika. Uzima se u obzir nuhalni nabor, vrijednosti betaHCG, vrijednosti tog proteina PAPP u trudnoći, dob, visina, težina, lijekovi, bolesti, cigarete, prethodne trudnoće, dal'je IVF ili nije....Samo odu živci od toga jer budimo realni, koja će imati dobre rezultate po svemu ovom? Samo kad počnete nabrajati lijekove već je dosta.
Mislim da je nešto tipa iznad 36-te dobni rizik 1:250.
Bolje ove testove tipa Nifty, Harmony....

----------


## Inesz

izvan smo teme, ali evo kad smo kod kombiniranog probira i neinvazivnih DNA testova na kromosomopatije iz krvi majke, budimo svjesni da mnoge žene nemaju za platiti nekoliko tisuća kuna za te DNA testove. 

Također, kombinirani probir jest statistička, ne dijagnostička metoda, ali općenito - visoka reproduktivna dob majke ne znači nužno da će ukupni izračunati rizik za predmetne kromosomopatije biti veći od graničnog. S druge strane, mlada reproduktivna dob ne znači da će ukupni rizik biti niži od graničnog. 


Rani kombinirani probir koristi u izračunu puno parametara, dobni rizik se ne promatra zasebno jer je on takaav kakav jest, već se kod kombiniranog uzima u obzir ukupni rizik.


Kad sam bila trudna DNA metode testiranja nisu mi bile dostupne, ukupni rizik u kombiniranom probiru za Sy Down u mojoj *41. godini*  s vlastitom jajnom stanicom bio je *1:1350*, za Edwards sy 1: 10 000, dovoljno da ostatak trudnoće budem mirna.

----------


## Nika39

Tina1979, držim fige za veliku betu danas.

----------


## Tina1979

Cure molim vas pomoć. Dobih rezultat bete i piše 6.2. S obzirom da je 9. Vraćen 5 dnevni embrij to je pre mala beta, jel tak?

----------


## Amyamy

Zdravo, nova sam ovdje.
Uskoro se spremam na donaciju u kliniku Pronatal. Zna li neko koliko se dana ostajr i neki povoljan smjestaj u blizini. Hvala

----------


## Nika39

Iskreno, čini mi se mala, ali teško je reći. Znam da je bilo cura kojima se duplala i sa niskim startom. Najbolje da pitaš svojeg ginekologa što dalje. Držim fige da bude pomaka

----------


## Tina1979

Da, pre malo je to. Poslala sam mail u Podobnik jer sam sutra trebala na tu infuziju. Odgovorili mi da oni svojim pacjenticama s takvom betom vele da prekinu terapiju. Ja sam mislila još sutra nastaviti i vaditi u subotu još jednom. Ništa ne očekujem, ali da meni srce bude na mjestu.
To nam je bio zadnji postupak tako da završavamo s pozitivnom, ali pre niskom betom.

----------


## Sanrio

> Da, pre malo je to. Poslala sam mail u Podobnik jer sam sutra trebala na tu infuziju. Odgovorili mi da oni svojim pacjenticama s takvom betom vele da prekinu terapiju. Ja sam mislila još sutra nastaviti i vaditi u subotu još jednom. Ništa ne očekujem, ali da meni srce bude na mjestu.
> To nam je bio zadnji postupak tako da završavamo s pozitivnom, ali pre niskom betom.


Tina, žao mi je :Sad:

----------


## hueber

> Da, pre malo je to. Poslala sam mail u Podobnik jer sam sutra trebala na tu infuziju. Odgovorili mi da oni svojim pacjenticama s takvom betom vele da prekinu terapiju. Ja sam mislila još sutra nastaviti i vaditi u subotu još jednom. Ništa ne očekujem, ali da meni srce bude na mjestu.
> To nam je bio zadnji postupak tako da završavamo s pozitivnom, ali pre niskom betom.


Žao mi je, razumijem kako ti je. I mi smo nakon zadnjeg neuspjeha u Pragu u rujnu odustali od daljnih postupaka. Ja se još nisam do kraja pomirila s tim, ali muž više ne želi. U nekom trenutku život valjda mora nastaviti tamo gdje je stao onog dana kada su nam postavili dijagnozu. Budi hrabra.

----------


## Nika39

Žao mi je Tina. Ovaj postupak je bio s vlastitim stanicama?

----------


## Tina1979

Nama je sad skroz friško pa nismo pomireni s time, ali kod nas je obrnuto, suprug možda još i bi našo snage za pokušaj, ja više ne mogu. 
To je sve lutrija i po nekom zakonu vjerojatnosti nakon x puta možda bi i uspjeli, ali nemamo mi vremena za te pokušaje, nemam psihičke snage za to, a bome ni financija. Obećala sam si da je za mene plafin 40 godina, a to punim za par dana, suprug 44. Ne valja prirodu izazivati i forsirati i u konačnici kao što ti kažeš jednostavno nastaviti živjeti jer od kad dobiješ dijagnozu ti živiš u nekom paralelnom životu u kojem se sve vrti oko postupaka i doktora. Jednostavno je dosta. 
Zahvaljujem svima vama na pomoći jer isključivo vašem pisanju ovdje i komentarima sam sve ovo izvela, najmanje uz pomoć hrvatskog zdravstvenog sustava, a bome ni Prag nije opravdao po pitanju informiranja te puste tisuće eura.

----------


## Tina1979

> Žao mi je Tina. Ovaj postupak je bio s vlastitim stanicama?


Svi postupci kod nas su s mojim jajnim stanicama, a donacija sperme s obzirom na suprugovu dijagnozu azoospermije. 
Vjerojatno je riječ o lošoj kvaliteti jajnih stanica, ali unatoč tome doktorica je tvrdila da treba pokušavati dok god uspijemo dobivati jajne stanice. Ja ih doduše dobijem solidno s obzirom na godine, nekih osam zrelih, obično ih se 6 oplodi, ali se pravilno razvije  dva, u ovom zadnjem postupku tri embrija. Na moje pitanje ima li smisla s mojim jajnim stanicama, odgovor doktorice je bio naravno dok god ih dobivamo. Nakon tog odgovora sam odlučila da je moj put tu završen. Još smo otišli po jednog smrznutog koji evo nije uspio i tu je kraj. 
Divim se ženama koje uporno nastavljaju i razumijem ih, kad si jednom u tome nešto te vuče da pokušavaš, ali ja nisam ta . 
Predali smo papire za posvajanje i pokušat ćemo to, mada se ni tu ne nadam previše.

----------


## velikavisoka

Tina1979, žao mi je i skroz te razumijem... Ti si stepenicu poslije nas, nama će Prag isto biti zadnja nada. Muž bi isto još poslije nastavio, ali ja već sada jedva nalazim živaca i snage, pa i za Prag. Meni je taj paralelni život postao jedini život i ne mogu tako više. Umorna sam zaista od svega. Možda prerano, ali za mene dovoljno.  Želim ti svu sreću s posvajenjem  :Heart:

----------


## hueber

> Svi postupci kod nas su s mojim jajnim stanicama, a donacija sperme s obzirom na suprugovu dijagnozu azoospermije. 
> Vjerojatno je riječ o lošoj kvaliteti jajnih stanica, ali unatoč tome doktorica je tvrdila da treba pokušavati dok god uspijemo dobivati jajne stanice. Ja ih doduše dobijem solidno s obzirom na godine, nekih osam zrelih, obično ih se 6 oplodi, ali se pravilno razvije  dva, u ovom zadnjem postupku tri embrija. Na moje pitanje ima li smisla s mojim jajnim stanicama, odgovor doktorice je bio naravno dok god ih dobivamo. Nakon tog odgovora sam odlučila da je moj put tu završen. Još smo otišli po jednog smrznutog koji evo nije uspio i tu je kraj. 
> Divim se ženama koje uporno nastavljaju i razumijem ih, kad si jednom u tome nešto te vuče da pokušavaš, ali ja nisam ta . 
> Predali smo papire za posvajanje i pokušat ćemo to, mada se ni tu ne nadam previše.


Draga Tina, mi smo isto godište i sve mi jr jasno. Nažalost, u priču MPO se debelo upelo biznis i to je ono nam svima znatno otežava nošenje s tom dg. Jer imam dojam da liječnici vrlo često manipuliraju i govore ono što im je u nekom trenutku u interesu. Mi smo bili u radili 2 puta ICSI, 2 puta IVF i jednom ET smzlića od svojih stanica. Ja sam dva puta bila trudna i oba puta je završilo pobačajem u 7-8 tjednu. Uvijek sam imala svoje stanice ali mi je na zadnjem postupku doktor rekao da idem na donaciju jer punim 40, a da je moglo uspjeti s mojim JS da bi već uspjelo. Tebi su rekli drugačije, valjda jer ste već u donaciji sperme pa da vas ipak zadrže. Meni su te manipulacije i rad po špranci svima isto grozne. Najlošije sam se osjećala nakon postupka s doniranom stanicom u Pragu. Nemam nikakvih dokaza, ali sam se baš osjećala loše, kao da nas farbaju na svakom koraku. Ja osobno ne bih odustala nikada jer sam takav tip i više mi je svejedno čije su stanice, samo da uspije, no dovoljno sam razumna da uviđam da me moja velika želja za majčinstvom zasljepljuje. Ja sam razmišljala o udomljavanju, ali ne znam puno o tome. 
Vama sretno dalje što god odlučili. Valjda i za nas vrijedi pravilo da ti život na jednoj strani uzme, a na drugoj da ❤️.

----------


## kia

> Na UZV sve 5!! Tu su, narasli su i izgledaju kao dva kikirikija u ljusci  rekla je da su zivahni, iako iskreno dobro da sam skuzila sto je glava a sto tijelo. Dogovorili se za novi pregled kad ce gledati nuhalni. Idemo dalje!


 :Very Happy:  Rominka, nakon duuuuugo vremena sam se ulogirala na ovaj forum da vidim ima li kakvih novosti.

Od srca ti čestitam  :Heart:  nemaš pojma koliko mi je drago draga moja  :Heart: 
Želim ti školsku i urednu trudnoću i porod. Čuvaj svoje kikirikije i uživaj u svakom danu koji slijedi.

----------


## Lovelife

Tina, zao mi je.. 
Sretno dalje, sto god odlučili!

Hueber, a vi nemate vise smrzlica u Pragu? 
Joj to je i moj osjecaj, da nas farbaju samo tako, i manipuliraju. 
Oni nama mogu reci šta god, mi ne možemo znati sto je od toga istina.

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka, nakon duuuuugo vremena sam se ulogirala na ovaj forum da vidim ima li kakvih novosti.
> 
> Od srca ti čestitam  nemaš pojma koliko mi je drago draga moja 
> Želim ti školsku i urednu trudnoću i porod. Čuvaj svoje kikirikije i uživaj u svakom danu koji slijedi.


hvala draga  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sejla

Škicnem svakih par mjeseci, i onda ovakva vijest, pa Rominkaaaaa dragaaaaa  :Heart:   :Heart:  Čestitam od sveg srca!!!!!!! Joj neopisivo mi je drago, toliko je vremena proteklo koliko se znamo, bila si uz mene u obje moje trudnoće, pa evo red je da se svi veselimo zbog tebe! Jednostavno je moralo uspjeti  :Zaljubljen:  Uživaj draga, uživaj, uživaj  :Smile: 

Svima pozz, i sretno za sve što treba  :Wink:

----------


## hueber

> Tina, zao mi je.. 
> Sretno dalje, sto god odlučili!
> 
> Hueber, a vi nemate vise smrzlica u Pragu? 
> Joj to je i moj osjecaj, da nas farbaju samo tako, i manipuliraju. 
> Oni nama mogu reci šta god, mi ne možemo znati sto je od toga istina.


Ne draga moja, mi smo od 25-godišnjakinje i mog muža s iznadprosječnom kvalitetom sperme (i po njihovoj ocjeni) od 8 JS dobili samo dva embrija. Rekli su da je to priroda i da objašnjenja nema. I to košta 5000 eura. Bez ostalih troškova. Oba su vraćena, po meni nešto kasnije nego li je trebalo, i nažalost, nije uspjelo. 

Možda je to zaista i sve bilo po pe esu, ali je to besramno puno novaca za jedan pokušaj MPO. Barem u mojim očima. 

Vama drugima želim puno više sreće i zadovoljstva. Nemoj se voditi mojim primjerom,možda mi samo nismo imali sreće.

----------


## Rominka

draga moja sejla, puno smo prosle skupa  :Kiss:  kad nekome pricam da je moguce da se sve zvijezde posloze tada mislim na vas <3 nama je, eto, trebalo malo duze. Kako bi inace Cesku upoznali uzduz i poprijeko  :Smile: 

ljubim  :Kiss:

----------


## Lovelife

Hueber draga, zao mi je zbog vašeg iskustva..Iako na novce zaboravimo, ipak je to puno. 
A koji dan je bio ET? I odjednom su oba vraćena?

----------


## hueber

> Hueber draga, zao mi je zbog vašeg iskustva..Iako na novce zaboravimo, ipak je to puno. 
> A koji dan je bio ET? I odjednom su oba vraćena?


ET je bio 4. dan, ali skoz kasno u mom ciklusu, mislim da je kod mene već bio pri kraju ili zatvoren implantacijski prozor. Pisala sam već o tome, ne sjećam se točno koji je to dan ciklusa bio, 20-ineki svakako.
Oba embrija su ocjenjena kao odlične kvalitete i oba su vraćena na njihovu preporuku.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Hueber, znam da si pitala, oprosti nakon 10 stranica i svih informacija pomiješa mi se sve
Cure kako se brišu poruke u folderu? Ja nemrem skužiti

----------


## Ženica75

Inesz vidis meni je sa 44 g. Down 1:6 ...ne mozes si ni zamislit kako sam se osjecala nakon toliko ivf-ova...novce za Harmony sam posudila u roku keks ostalo na rate...ne znam zasto sam uopce isla na kombinirani kad je dr. bio upoznat sa svime mogao mi je barem objasit neke stvari....jos nisam se od sokova nisam opravila kako treba...

----------


## Lovelife

Nika draga, ne mogu ti odgovoriti jer mi je inbox pun a ne znam izbrisati poruke.. ja nigdje ne vidim opciju brisanja(?)
Ja planiram da idemo na FET u 12 mj tamo oko 18.-og.. 
Želim da ti dalje bude sve dobro u trudnoći, puno žena ima zaj iscjedak pa bude sve ok! 
❤️

----------


## Munkica

Kad otvoris inbox imas listu poruka. Na kraju svake poruke (svakog reda) nalazi se prazan kvadratic s desne strane. 
Oznacis kvadratice poruka koje zelis izbrisati. 
Na dnu inboxa (ispod poruka) s desne strane nalazi se kucica izabrane poruke i u zagradi njihov broj. 
Kliknes i odaberes izbrisi izabrane poruke. 
Voila.

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, taman ćeš dobiti lijepu novogodišnju vijest☺
Ja sve radim preko mobitela, pa za brisanje označim lijevo kvadratić ispred poruke, a zatim skroz gore stisnem x. Nadam se da ćeš uspjeti jednom od dvije ponuđene metode.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure hvala! Skužila sam!
Nika kako si ti? Sanrio, Zenica75?

----------


## Sanrio

> Cure hvala! Skužila sam!
> Nika kako si ti? Sanrio, Zenica75?


Evo, mi dogurali do 15 tt  :Smile:  sve super, nadam se da će tako i ostati! Panorama pokazala da nam dolazi zdrava djevojčica!  :Smile:

----------


## Lovelife

Sanrio ❤️

----------


## Alondra

Sanrio i sve ostale   :Kiss:  Evo da se javim da je počelo pikanje  :Smile:  vjerujem krajem sl. Tjedna da ce biti aspiracija. Javim vam se iz Praga!

----------


## Sanrio

> Sanrio i sve ostale   Evo da se javim da je počelo pikanje  vjerujem krajem sl. Tjedna da ce biti aspiracija. Javim vam se iz Praga!


Alondra, super da je krenulo  :Smile: 
Sretno i javljaj nam novosti!

----------


## Ženica75

> Cure hvala! Skužila sam!
> Nika kako si ti? Sanrio, Zenica75?


Draga hvala na pitanju...evo ja 25+t tt doma na komplikacijama...dobro se osjecam..na utogestanu 2×1 ali stavljam oba navecer samo i na clexanu 0,4...brine me taj clexane ne znam do kad da ga uzimam jer nemam po nasima indikacije..privatni ginic kaze do kraja t.+ jos 6 tjedan u bolnici vele do 35-37 tt da je opasno kod poroda/ev carskog-krvarenje...salju me me opet kod hematologa al opet ce rec da mi ne treba a meni je eto jedino s clexanom upalilo+ASET...da li bi riskirala ako bi  prestala? Ili ako ne bi jer to tako opasno ta niska doza?

----------


## Ženica75

> Alondra, super da je krenulo 
> Sretno i javljaj nam novosti!





> Evo, mi dogurali do 15 tt  sve super, nadam se da će tako i ostati! Panorama pokazala da nam dolazi zdrava djevojčica!


Sanrio i mi cekamo djevojcicu ❤

----------


## Rominka

> Draga hvala na pitanju...evo ja 25+t tt doma na komplikacijama...dobro se osjecam..na utogestanu 2×1 ali stavljam oba navecer samo i na clexanu 0,4...brine me taj clexane ne znam do kad da ga uzimam jer nemam po nasima indikacije..privatni ginic kaze do kraja t.+ jos 6 tjedan u bolnici vele do 35-37 tt da je opasno kod poroda/ev carskog-krvarenje...salju me me opet kod hematologa al opet ce rec da mi ne treba a meni je eto jedino s clexanom upalilo+ASET...da li bi riskirala ako bi  prestala? Ili ako ne bi jer to tako opasno ta niska doza?


Ženice, meni je odobren na teret bolnice do poroda plus 45 dana još nakon. Nije se to za šalit. Možeš li tražiti pismeno mišljenje od klinike za heparinom i to priložiti hematologu kada budeš išla?

----------


## Sanrio

> Sanrio i mi cekamo djevojcicu ❤


Aaaaa, već sam se raspametila oko robice  :Smile: 
Teški bankrot nam se sprema!

----------


## Sanrio

Cure na heparinu da li se vi kontrolirate kod hematologa tijekom trudnoće?
Ja trudnoću vodim u bolnici, doktorica me odmah na početku poslala tamo. Kao miomi, godine, ivf...sve je to visokorizično i tamo su mi na osnovu starog nalaza od hematologa odobrili clexsane i dobivam injekcije od njih. Ali nitko me ne šalje hematologu pa sad mislim bi li se trebala naručiti? Da li vi redovno idete kod hematologa na kontrole? Radite koagulogram i štajaznam?

----------


## Lovelife

Cure meni je dr.interne medicine rekla da prije početka uzimanja  Fragmina napravim kontrolu KKS, bilirubin, AST, ALT, te ih ponoviti  7-10 dana nakon početka uzimanja lijeka.
Također mi je rekla da nije dobro uzimati ako su trombociti niski.. 
da li ste vi dobile takve/slične  upute?

----------


## Nika39

Alondra, mislimo na tebe ovih dana i držimo fige!
Sanrio i Ženica, čestitam na curkama, samo neka napreduju i budu zdrave, skupa sa mamama.
Ja još ne znam spol, ali nije ni bitan. Bitno je da dva srčeka kucaju♥♥

----------


## Ženica75

Rominka koliko imas godina?ja 44. ne mogu dobit na teret hzzoa! iz bolnice u kojoj se vodim kao trudnica slali su me da idem na komisiju da ga ne placam al dr. me je odmah upozorio da ga ni komisija nece odobrit jer nemam indikacije po hematolgu za clexane (bila prije transfera)...u otpusnom pismu PFCa pise da se konzultiram do kada uzimat clexane sa nasim hematologom...sta da napravim?

----------


## Ženica75

Lovelife sve ovo sto si navela uopce nidu indikacije za clexane (trombifiliju) ...skrolaj malo stare postove...

----------


## Sanrio

> Alondra, mislimo na tebe ovih dana i držimo fige!
> Sanrio i Ženica, čestitam na curkama, samo neka napreduju i budu zdrave, skupa sa mamama.
> Ja još ne znam spol, ali nije ni bitan. Bitno je da dva srčeka kucaju♥♥


Kod tebe su curica i dečko!  :Smile:  :Wink: 
Nama svima ovdje je tak svejedno koji je spol, bitno da je živo,zdravo i da dođe već jednom!  :Smile:

----------


## Lovelife

> Lovelife sve ovo sto si navela uopce nidu indikacije za clexane (trombifiliju) ...skrolaj malo stare postove...


Pa da bi uopće dobila Clexane moraš imati neku mutaciju.. 
ovo su samo laboratorijska praćenja kada se krene sa lijekom..

----------


## Sanrio

> Pa da bi uopće dobila Clexane moraš imati neku mutaciju.. 
> ovo su samo laboratorijska praćenja kada se krene sa lijekom..


Meni to nitko nije spominjao...nema mi druge nego se naručiti kod hematologa

----------


## Lovelife

Sanrio, a zbog čega ti uzimaš Clexane? 
Da li imaš kakvu mutaciju?

----------


## Sanrio

> Sanrio, a zbog čega ti uzimaš Clexane? 
> Da li imaš kakvu mutaciju?


A imam MTHFR A1298C:CC homozigot.
I PAI- 1 heterozigot (4G/5G).
I na osnovu toga mi je neki mladi hematolog na Rebru (nakon što je guglao 15min.  :Smile:  ) napisao da mi se može dat Clexane 0.4 ako ginekolog tako odredi.

----------


## Lovelife

Da, za to apsolutno preporučuju. 
Ja imam “samo” PAI kao i ti. Ovo gore sto sam navela mi je dokt.rekla neka prekontroliram prije početka uzimanja i 10-tak dana nakon uzimanja..

----------


## Sanrio

Ja sam danas nažicala uputnicu za hematologa pa ću se sutra naručiti. Vidjet ćemo što on kaže...

----------


## Alondra

Pozdrav iz Praga  :Smile:  Nakon nabrojanih 12 folikula zakazana punkcija za petak. Hvala vam sto mislite na mene! 
Klinika Europe IVF za sad djeluje super, svi su ljubazni i usluzni za sve sto smo do sada trebali. Bez obzira na ishod ima moje preporuke.

----------


## Sanrio

Opa Alondra, super broj folikula! Držim figeeeee! :Smile: 
Baš mi je drago da ste zadovoljni i da sve ide po planu!

----------


## inada

Alondra sretno i bez obzira na sve lijepo uzivajte u Pragu

----------


## Durmire

Cure interesuje me iskustvo iz klinike Prag Fertility Center (kod dr Sonje L)? Tek sam nasla temu pa cu se potruditi ponesto i da procitam

----------


## Nika39

Alondra, čekamo dobre vijesti! Slažem se sa Inadom, uživajte u Pragu

----------


## Sanrio

> Cure interesuje me iskustvo iz klinike Prag Fertility Center (kod dr Sonje L)? Tek sam nasla temu pa cu se potruditi ponesto i da procitam


Durmire dobrodošla na temu  :Smile: 
Evo mi smo bili u PFC-u u kolovozu na transferu i bilo je uspješno. Išli smo na donaciju j.s.
Nismo išli kod dr.L već kod jedne mlade dr. Svabikove i bili smo zadovoljni sa pristupom i tretmanom a sa rezultatom da ne govorim! :Smile: 
U Pragu ima puno klinika i vidjet ćeš na temi da su iskustva razna tako da bi ti ja savjetovala da kontaktiraš barem 3 klinike i vidiš kakve će ti dojmove ostaviti u početnoj komunikaciji.
Evo imamo ovdje lijepe rezultate i sa Europe IVF i sa Pronatalom tako da i njih uzmi u obzir kod odlučivanja. Ovo bi ti bio prvi pokušaj u Pragu?

----------


## Alondra

Drage moje lavice  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  e ovako: od 12 folikula, 6 zrelih, 2 tak-tak, 4 nazalost nezrele. Sve u svemu ja prezadovoljna. Bila sam prva na redu, odmarala skoro 2 sata. Osjecam se dobro  :Smile:  pozdrav!

----------


## Sanrio

> Drage moje lavice   e ovako: od 12 folikula, 6 zrelih, 2 tak-tak, 4 nazalost nezrele. Sve u svemu ja prezadovoljna. Bila sam prva na redu, odmarala skoro 2 sata. Osjecam se dobro  pozdrav!


Top rezultat! Odlično! E sad neka se lijepo dijele i doguraju do divnih blastica!
Alondra, molim te popij jedan tamni Pilsner za mene!  :Wink:

----------


## Alondra

Hvala Sanrio!  :Smile:  Moze veceras na trgu  :Smile:  za endic hahahaha  :Smile:  Grad je vec ukrasen i divan!
Danas sam srela zaista mnogo parova na klinici, svi nasmijani. Bez obzira na gužvu niti jedan trenutak se nisam osjecala zapostavljeno. Nadam se da ce se lijepo razvijati i da ce biti uspješan ET.

----------


## Durmire

Hvala puno Sanrio na odgovoru! Da, prvi pokusaj. Inace mi je drugi pokusaj uopste. S obzirom da si svjeza po pitanju postupka - koji si IVF paket odabrala? Da li si dodavala neke od onih asistencija na materici(skratching, onda nekakav Glue, istanjivanje omota embrija)? Da li si bila u Pragu od prvog dana ciklusa - odnosno koji dan ciklusa si posla u Prag?

----------


## Sanrio

Durmire, kod nas ti je priča išla u nekih par koraka.
1.kontaktiranje mailom nekoliko klinika sa osnovnim podacima o nama i upitom o njihovoj ponudi i cijenama.
2.prikupljanje nalaza koji su njima bitni i odlazak u Prag na konzultacije u 2 klinike koje su nam se najviše svidjele. (ovo sve možeš i mailom ili skypom ali mm je inzistirao da odemo osobno i drago mi je zbog toga jer nekako je ipak drugačije kad sa doktorom osobno popričaš i kad te pregleda.Bili u Pragu 4 dana)
3.odabir klinike i kretanje u postupak
(Pošto je kod nas stimulirana donorica čekali smo info kad će biti njena punkcija te smo dan prije punkcije došli u Prag. Bili smo gore cijeli period od punkcije pa do očekivanog trans. do kojeg u mom slučaju nije došlo odmah zbog visokog progesterona. To ti je nekih cca 7 dana. U ovoj fazi je bitan monitoring, da se prati dinamika dijeljenja embrija i procjena njihove kvalitete.Po meni najvažnija stvar u cijeloj priči.)
4.odlazak na FET nakon mjesec i pol dana
(U ovoj fazi biraš dodatne metode po njihovoj preporuci a na osnovu kvalitete embrija. Nama su rekli da po njima nema potrebe za dodatnim metodama jer je embrio kvalitetan no mi smo uzeli Embrioglue i stanjivanje omotača blastociste( latz). U Prag smo došli dan prije et i otišli dan nakon. 3 dana samo ali putovali smo avionom.Ako dolaziš autom onda nakon et trebaš ostat još koji dan.)

----------


## Sanrio

Durmire, ti razmišljaš o donaciji ili bi išla u postupak sa vlastitim stanicama? Koliko godina imaš?

----------


## Durmire

Sanrio imam 27 godina ali u prvom pokusaju mi se celije nijesu pokazale valjane tako da godine ne predstavljaju u mom slucaju prednost. Ako nije tajna koliko te je kostalo sve to? Ja racunam nekih 5K ako budem ipak koristila svoje celije. Pretpostavljam da su donatorske skuplje?

----------


## Sanrio

Vrlo su mlada tako da vjerujem da će oni istražiti svaku opciju da pokušate sa tvojim stanicama. Mladost je uvijek prednost! :Smile: 
Nešto malo manje od 6.000 eura je bio ceh u pfc-u.

----------


## Alondra

Durmire najbolje je da procitas koliko mozes više stranica foruma pa pokusas donijeti odluku. Ja sam nakon toga poslala u ove 3 klinike mail (pfc, pronatal, europe ivf). Svi su odgovorili odmah, samo mi je mail od europe ivf zavrsio u spam posti, nisam odmah vidjela. PFC mi je super ali preskupa za mene, pronatal je najjeftinija, a europe ivf mi je srednja bila sto se tice cijene, ali za nju mi je nekako srce najvise kucalo (moje licno iskustvo). Btw, javljeno mi je da imamo 4 embriona za sad. Jedva cekam ponedjeljak.

----------


## hueber

Durmire, ne znam što će druge cure reći, ali ja bih ti u toj dobi svakako rekla da probaš barem još jednom sa svojim stanicama. Osim ako imaš neku dokazanu specifičnu teškoću. Često stanice budu loše i zbog lošeg odgovara na lijekove u stimulaciji (ne paše svakom sve, a prvi pokušaju su uvijek najteži jer se ne zna kako će žena reagirati). U prosjeku žene u IVF-u zatrudne iz 3 pokušaja.

Ja bih ti preporučila i kliniku Cito u Splitu. Tamo sam bila dva puta kod dr. Poljaka. Ne priča puno i katkada je brutalno iskren, ali zna što radi. Cijena je također nešto niža nego u Zagrebu, a da ne govorim nego u Pragu. Ali to je samo moje iskustvo i mišljenje. Sretno u svakom slučaju.

----------


## Durmire

Pogledacu i Split. Uhvatih se za PFC jer iz mog okruzenja su vecinom zene isle tamo.. Da li Jelena Krstajic radi u Europe IVF (mozda)? Ja sam inace bas bas bas bas bas preplasena.. Jer nemam nacina da ostanem prirodno trudna (nemam jajovode) i onda sam potpuno zavisna od toga. Nisam nikakav bogatas a nije da nisam ni situirana ali se jednostavni vec vidim kako godinama se zaduzujem.. Posao prijatelje i rodbinu sam vec zapostavila.. Imate li savjet sta da radim? Neku knjigu? Psihilog mi nije pomogao.. Ja sam ozbiljna nemojte misliti da se salim  :Sad:  :D

----------


## Durmire

U prvom pokusaaju sam kao terapiju koristila Gonal po 175 ml 10 dana i cetrotide 4 dana. Nikakvi simptomi niti bolovi.. Nikakva reakcija. Ima li neko da je imao istu terapiju? I sretno svima javljajte lijepe vijesti.

----------


## Sanrio

Durmire, 
Iza tebe je samo jedan pokušaj a godine su ti ogromna prednost!
Napiši nam ukratko vaše dijagnoze, što je od nalaza rađeno, gdje ste bili u postupku...
Ovdje ima žena koje, nažalost, imaju ogromno iskustvo u ovom i sigurna sam da ćeš dobiti dobre savjete i veliko ohrabrenje na tvom putu!
Nisi sama, sve smo prošle te strahove i paniku. :Smile:

----------


## Sanrio

> Durmire najbolje je da procitas koliko mozes više stranica foruma pa pokusas donijeti odluku. Ja sam nakon toga poslala u ove 3 klinike mail (pfc, pronatal, europe ivf). Svi su odgovorili odmah, samo mi je mail od europe ivf zavrsio u spam posti, nisam odmah vidjela. PFC mi je super ali preskupa za mene, pronatal je najjeftinija, a europe ivf mi je srednja bila sto se tice cijene, ali za nju mi je nekako srce najvise kucalo (moje licno iskustvo). Btw, javljeno mi je da imamo 4 embriona za sad. Jedva cekam ponedjeljak.


Alondra, držim figeeee!
I mi smo kontaktirali sve tri klinike i po cijenama koje su meni poslali nisam primijetila neku veliku razliku u cijenama. Kad se pobroji što gdje ulazi u paket a što se extra plaća sve je to tu negdje.
200-300 eura razlike. Sve u svemu zanemarivo na cijelokupni iznos. Jedino ako nije došlo do nekih velikih promjena u cijenama od travnja 2019.

----------


## Durmire

U braku sam 3 godine. MM ima savršen spermogram, čisti nalazi. I ja imam uredne nalaze i hormone, osim sto mi je testosteron ponekad malo veci.. 1.1.2018 prva vanmaterična - ode prvi jajovod. 1.08.2019 - vanmaterična , ode i drugi jajovod. U oktobru sam radila prvi VTO postupak preko zavoda. Nikakve simptome nisam imala. Gonal i cetrotide u stimulaciji. Dr mi na dan transfera rekao kako je jeeeeeedva izvukao jajne celije i da mu se to prvi put u karijeri desilo (u fazonu da mi jajna celija/folikul ima oklop)... Vratili su mi dvocelijski i cetvorocelijski embrion.. beta skroz negativna..nista se nije ni pokusalo desiti  :Sad:  Jedino nisam radila AMH nikad. iduce nedelje cu ga izvaditi. Malo me sada strah i odnosa PFC klinike..Poslala sam mail sa pitanjima i nema odgovora već neko vrijeme.. Uglavnom prije februara/marta svejedno ne mogu uci u proces. Prije godinu dana sam kontaktirala i Europe IVF (sinoc nadjoh mail od Jelene Vujovic) - i čini mi se su baš OK. Iskreno - nije mi do cijene - meni treba da je osoblje toplo i da mi ulije nadu..Jer ja cu tamo poci sigurno bez trunke nade - prestrašena..

----------


## Sanrio

Po ovome što si napisala ja iskreno mislim da tebi Prag ne teba. Bar ne još.
Ti si 2 puta prirodno ostala trudna, nalazi ok, muž ok. Tebi draga moja treba neka kvalitetna privatna klinika na našem podneblju gdje će ti se kvalitetno posvetiti. Čini mi se da nisi iz Hrvatske ali čak i u tom slučaju ti je Split ili Zagreb ili pak Skoplje sigurno bliže i povoljnije nego Češka!
Obavezno izvadi AMH, čudi me da to nisi vadila.
Koliko stanica si imala?

----------


## Durmire

Imala sam 6 oocita, 2 se oplodile i one su mi vraćene. To je los rezultat za moje godine. Sa mnom je bila zena od 39 god (dakle starija od mene 12 godina) i imala je 16 oocita od kojih se 6 oplodilo.. To je stvarno sjajno.. Očigledno imam problem. Posebno sto je dr koji mi je radio aspiraciju i ET rekao da su mi jajne celije i folikuli prejake membrane  :Sad:  Pitam se kako sam uopste uspjela da imam i vanmatericne. Rodjake i drustvo koje su išle u Prag su zadovoljne i uspjelo im je iz prve, pa ja reko hajde da i ja odem.

----------


## Durmire

I hvala vam puno..svaka od nas ima probleme a vi se opet posvetite odgovaranju zenama poput mene  :Heart:

----------


## Argente

Durmire, i ja isto mislim da si ti zasad daleko od kandidata za donaciju. Ta stimulacija koju si ti dobila je slabašna. Pretpostavljam da su ti dali tako malo jer si mlada i imala 2 spontane trudnoće, ali to ne mijenja činjenicu da je to doza ispod standarda, uobičajeno je 225 ml (3 gonala). Tako da jedan loš postupak stvarno ne znači puno, po svoj prilici jednostavno nije bila pogođena stimulacija - što i nije neka strašna greška doktora, prva stimulacija je uvijek pomalo na sreću. Bar ste naučili da ti treba veća doza (ili drugi lijek, drugi protokol...) i ICSI.

----------


## Durmire

Ma ne krivim doktore uopste. Jednostavno nisam ni ja ni oni ocekivali da ce biti problem i jajne c. A ispalo je tako..

----------


## hueber

Draga Durmire, to što su u ovom pokušaju stanice bile lošije kvalitete i što ih je bilo malo, ne znači puno, osim da ti taj protokol koji si radila ne odgovara i da ga treba mijenjati. Zato ne uzimaj previše k srcu to što je liječnik rekao. Broj jajnih stanica koje ćeš dobiti se razlikuje od postupka do postupka. Pred tobom je barem još 10 godina fertilnog razdoblja i sigurno ćeš uspjeti. Zato nema razloga za depresiju, samo polako. 

Razmislite na miru gdje želite ići i što želite raditi. Ja sam bila privatno u Zagrebu i Splitu i sa Splitom sam bila zadovoljnija. Kod nas su postupci IVF- duplo jeftiniji nego u Češkoj. U Prag sam krenula tek kad sam se odlučila na donaciju jajne stanice. A sad.. Svatko mora odlučiti za sebe. U svakom slučaju, opušteno i hrabro. Navijamo za tebe ☺️

----------


## Durmire

Nadam se.. Javim vam kad odlucim dje sam i sta sam uradila. Ja stvarno skidam kapu zenama koje se bore godinama.. Ja sam tek tri godine u tom problemu i mislim da mi je vec poneka zica u glavi posla

----------


## Durmire

Meni nece da se preslikaju smajliji sa telefona  :Smile:  Uglavnom hvala puno pa se mozda pojavim i u Splitu..

----------


## hueber

Ma samo polako. Ne stavljaj si na teret previše očekivanja od sebe same. Nisi ti kriva za to što ti se događa. Ni jedna od nas to nije izabrala. Kao što su ti cure već prethodno napisale, tvoje godine su tvoja ogromna prednost i sigurno ćeš postati mama. U međuvremenu čuvaj sebe i svoj brak i budi jaka i strpljiva. Kontaktirajte više klinika pa ćeš vidjeti tko će ti sjesti. Žene dosta hvale kliniku Podobnik u Zagrebu, u Betaplus u Zgb ti radi i dr. Vlaisavljević, otac IVF-a na ovim područjima, navodno je i Lučinger dobar. Ja sam čitala statistiku po kojoj je splitski Cito najuspješniji. E sad, ne znam jel to istina. Doktor Poljak ne priča puno, nije topao previše u komunikaciji, ali nije ni neugodan. Meni osobno su oni sjeli jer sam imala dojam da ne gule pacijente financijski već stvarno idu na to da uspije i isprobavaju i novitete. I povoljniji su od Zagreba. A ako procjene da ne može uspjeti, sami će te uputi dalje. Meni su oni rekli da ne pokušavam dalje sa svojim stanicama već da idem u Prag na donaciju. U Pragu sam bila u klinici PFC. Jako lijepo uređena i opremljena, djeluju profi i uhodani. Imaju sigurno više tehničkih mogućnosti od naših klinika. Ali su i puno skuplji. Ne znam kako kod njih izgleda postupak sa stimulacijom jer sam ja bila na donaciji. 

Ne znam što druge cure misle.... Možda bi ti neka druga preporučila nekog drugog.

Napravi svakako AMH, kreni na neke vježbe (pilates, joga), pokušaj si nabaviti Nutri Nano CoQ 10 (on utječe na kvalitetu js i priprema tijelo za trudnoću) i istraži taj testosteron.

Bit će sve ok!

----------


## Durmire

Kad sam bila mladja bila sam prvakinja u skijanju i bavila se planiranrenjem, kisnula na kisi i snijegu - cesto bila mokra. Kasnije fudbal i rukomet, znojava izlazila na snijeg - sve batalila jer sam pocela liciti vise na momka  :Smile:  Sad mi je najveci trening voznja kola do posla i nazad a nikad nisam bila mrsavija  :Sad:  danas uradila AMH prvi put - rezultat 21,050. U ambulatni mi rekose da je to OK za moje godine.. Do odluke jos nismo dosli - da li da idemo u Prag ili ne. Veceras cu poslati mail i u Pronatal i Europe IVF pa cu procijeniti. Sigurna sam da je PFC prema ovomr sto sam vidjela najbolji.. Ali nr trazim najbolju kliniku vec onu koja ce mene da ubijedi u dobro onog sto rade  :Smile:  meni je psiha najveca bolest  :Sad:

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Durmire, naše drage Sanrio i Hueber su ti sve lijepi opisale..
A svaka žena je posebna i svaka ima različito iskustvo, tako ćeš i ti, od odluke za kliniku, komunikacije sa njima pa nadalje..
Ali ako te toliko to sve muci, možda bi bilo dobro da porazgovaras sa psihologom? 
Nije se lako nositi sa tim problemom, meni je bilo koma na početku, osjećala sam se kao roba s greškom  :Sad: ..
Ali hrabre i jake smo mi ❤️

----------


## hueber

Draga naša Durmire, tvoj problem po ovom AMH nije plodnost, već to što nemaš jajovode, a to je mehanička zapreka. Sad sam još uvjerenija da ćeš uspjeti vrlo brzo. Zaista nemaš razloga za očajavanje. I ne okrivljuj se zbog bavljenja sportom. Izvanmaternične trudnoće nisu tvoja krivica. U priči IVF-a su dob, AMH i broj antralnih folikula carevi. A kod tebe to sve štima. Pitanje je samo vremena. Zato, glavu gore ☺️.

Lovlife, kad ćeš ti u Prag? Navijam za tebe ❤️.

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Hueber, planiramo oko 18.12., tj.taj tjedan prije Božića. Hvala ti draga ❤️.
A kakav je plan za dalje?

----------


## Durmire

Srecno drage moje! Imam jedno pitanje - da li se nakon stimuliranog moze idmah ici na jedna postupak bez stimulacija? Ili se u svakom slucaju ceka 3mjeseca?

----------


## Alondra

Durmire ja mislim da nema prepreke za prirodnjak no sacekaj ipak iskusnije zenice da ti odgovore. Danas sam imala ET dvije blastice i jednu imamo zamrznutu. Pozdrav iz Praga!  :Kiss:

----------


## inada

Alondra ja danas cijeli dan mislim na tebe i skicam da li si se javila, nadam se da si zadovoljna i sretno ti zelim!

----------


## Alondra

Hvala inada! Ja sam prezadovoljna obzirom da sam prvi puta od 7js imala samo jedan 3dnevni embrion, i nazalost nista, pa drugi puta samo 1 js i nista. 4 godine kasnije, u 37oj godini, 3 blaste su već veliki uspjeh! Prag je divan! Stvarno mislim da koriste kvalitetnije instrumente i medije, i da su sve klinike jednostavno dobre. Javim se nakon 14 dana  :Smile:

----------


## Durmire

Alondra to je super rezultat.. Odmori sada do bete i javi se sa pozitivnim rezultatima..  :Smile:  ja se samo bojim da je prepreka totalna anestezija tokom aspiracije da bih mogla odmah postupak u prirodnom ciklusu - mada nisam sigurna

----------


## Durmire

Alondra javi utiske sa klinike.. Je li sve onako kako si ocekivala? Koji te je dr vodio?

----------


## Alondra

Vodio me je dr Kult, i to od konsultacija do et. Nije bilo izmjena. Aspiracija je bila pod anestezijom, nisam imala nikakve bolove a nemam ih ni dan danas, ET nisam ni osjetila. Prezadovoljna. No mislim da su sve njihove klinike takve, a ja sam posebno odusevljena zato sto sam do sada imala dva grozno bolna iskustva sa VTO. Svima koji prate temu definitivno savjetujem Prag bez obzira koju kliniku odaberu, i naravno puno puno sreće  :Smile:

----------


## Durmire

Alondra jesi li uzimala sta od onih dodatnih priprema kao sto je istanjivanje membrane embriona, onda nekakav lijepak (embrioglue) za matericu? Bilo sta od toga?

----------


## Alondra

Durmire imas pp  :Smile:

----------


## velikavisoka

Alondra, držim figeeeee!

Samo jedna provjera da li sam dobro shvatila, aspiracija je rađena pod općom ili lokalnom anestezijom?

----------


## Alondra

Kratkotrajna venska opća anestezija - ja sam se probudila prilicno brzo bez ikakvih tegoba.

----------


## Alondra

Lovelife isprazni inbox  :Smile: 
I da hvala velikavisoka i sve druge  :Kiss:

----------


## Sanrio

Alondra, odličan rezultat! Držim fige na najjače da se malci čvrsto uhvate za svoju mamicu! :Smile:

----------


## Lovelife

Cure za sto se uzima Decortin? I koji dr.ga daje? 
Hvala na odg.

----------


## Rominka

Za  imunititet, odnosno malo ti ga rusi da tijelo ne bi odbacilo plod. MPO-ovci ga daju, iako ne svi i ne u jednakim dozama. Meni je primjerice u zadnjem dao 2,5mg do transfera (inace sam startala odmah sa 5 pa dizala) i od transfera do 11 tj 5 mg, i u 12tj postupno smanjivanje i izbacivanje.

----------


## hueber

> Draga Hueber, planiramo oko 18.12., tj.taj tjedan prije Božića. Hvala ti draga ❤️.
> A kakav je plan za dalje?


Ako me pitaš za moj plan, mi smo odustali od daljnih pokušaja. Ne možemo si niti financijski to sada priuštiti. Možda se u nekom trenutku situacija promijeni, no sumnjam. Nažalost.... Silno bih voljela da je uspjelo, no eto... Zato tebi držim fige. Da se pridružiš našim trudilicama ☺️.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala ti Rominka na odgovoru!
meni to nitko nije spominjao..
Tebi je to netko preporučio od našim mpo doktora?
Ja se inače vodim u Petrovoj, da li se ja njima moram javiti prije FET-a? 
Jer endo mogu mjeriti i kod svog ginekologa.

Hueber, hvala ti! 
Možda ipak uspijete nešto smisliti..?

----------


## Rominka

I nasi su poceli pratiti trendove, a prednison/decortin se vec duze vrijeme koristi u protokolima. Meni je to u protokol uveo dr iz Ceske. Ja sam za dogovor za FET odradila sa svojom gin u bolnici kod nas i slala mailom nalaz. Meni se cini ok javiti im se prije, cisto mozda da znas tko bi ti mogao raditi folikulometrije i da si na miru na kraju krajeva.

----------


## Nika39

Alondra, držimo fige i čekamo lijepe vijesti!

----------


## Alondra

Sanrio, Nika hvala puno  :Kiss: 
Ja sam isto dobila prednison 5mg do testa, nakon et po 1 dnevno, u slucaju trudnoce ispiti svih 20 kom.
Evo borim se, brojim dane. Nastojim biti koliko toliko normalna  :Smile:

----------


## Lovelife

Alondra a ti ideš sa svojim js? I ipak uzimaš taj Prednizon?

----------


## Rominka

Lovelife, prednison daju bez obzira na koju opciju ides. Nije to bitno za njega.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Rominka. 
A tko daje taj Prednizon? U Pragu?
Ili će mi ga dati u Petrovoj?

----------


## Alondra

Da, doktor je napisao preporuku na otpusnom pismu a ja sam kupila kod njih jer mi se nije dalo obilaziti apoteke a ostali smo jos tri dana u Pragu nakon et. Njima je svejedno hoce li dati recept ili lijek. Ja sam imala utrogestane i folacin sa sobom jer su mi to napisali odmah cim su poslali protokol. To mi je sva terapija. Pitala sam za dodatni progesteron, injekcije ili nesto, rekao je nema potrebe. 
Off topic: kad mi je krenulo prije 2 dana neko rozo smedje brljavljenje povecao mi je utrogestan i rekao da mirujem do testa strogo.

----------


## Rominka

> Hvala Rominka. 
> A tko daje taj Prednizon? U Pragu?
> Ili će mi ga dati u Petrovoj?


Ovisi o klinici gdje ides. Neki dr ga daju u protokolu vec od 2 dana, neki ga uvode 7 dan a neki pak od transfera. To moras s njima vidjeti. Na temelju protokola soc gin ce ti dati recept, a i da ti ne da jeftin je. Kod nas je Decortin, da te ne buni.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Rominka!

----------


## Nika39

Draga Alondra, znam da ti neće biti neka utjeha, ali ja sam imala takva krvarenja do 7.tjedna. Jako sam brinula, ali nadam se da je to sad iza mene. Na svakom uzv je sve bilo ok. Samo dosta odmaraj i misli pozitivno! Držim fige

----------


## Sanrio

Alondra, kakvo je stanje kod tebe? Kad je beta?

----------


## Alondra

Evo raport:
Taj dan kad je bio embriotransfer ja ga uopste nisam osjetila. Nisam osjetila ni vidjela bukvalno nista. Cak su mi svakakve misli prolazile kroz glavu...
Danima poslije nikakav simptom, nista, nula bodova. 6dpt uvece krenu bolovi i smedjarenje, pa do danasnjeg dana svi spektri crvene boje su se izredali. Nekoliko testica sa blijedom linijom, sve do jutros. Jutros dvije debele crte i beta 980  :Smile:  Hvala Rominka, Nika, Sanrio, Inada, Durmire i sve ostale. Bez vas bi mi bilo jako teško!

----------


## Rominka

Opaaa Alondra  :Very Happy:  bravo, cestitam. Sada smireno i polako dalje. Tu smo ako sto treba.

----------


## Durmire

Alondra uljepaala si mi ne dan nego cijeli mjesec! Bravo Bravo i Bravo!!! Svaka cast i da ti sve prodje kako treba i da budes dobra mama  :Smile:

----------


## inada

Joj alondra sad vidim da si trudnica, super draga. Bas sam ti poslala pp. Nasa donatorka u cetvrtak ima aspiraciju pa se spremamo za put. Super super za tebe

----------


## Sanrio

Opaaaaa! Super,super,super :Smile: 
Čestitam od srca! Krasna,velika beta!

----------


## Nika39

Alondra, čestitke od srca! Samo smireno sad dalje.

----------


## Alondra

Hvala cure! Inada zelim ti sretan put jos jednom i da se i ti vratis nazad sa svojom praškom čarolijom u buši!  :Smile: 
Durmire, Lovelife, i sve ostale vi ste sljedece  :Kiss: 
Ja mislim da sanjam, ako smo puno off topic ja se ispričavam jer u javi to ne bih nikada uradila  :Smile: 
Enivej... da kažem, mislim da prije nisam napisala, ja sam od dodatnih metoda uzela embrioscope, vitrifikaciju, picsi, assisted hatching i embrioglue. Ne znam koliko je sve to utjecalo al kad je bal nek je maskenbal. I neko je spominjao konsultacije u klinikama prije odluke. Ja nisam imala mogucnost da odem, ali mi je znacio taj videopoziv. No ono sto nam je jos zaista pomoglo je UZ i pregled folikula prije stoperice i to iz 2 razloga: 1. Dr je sam procijenio stanje i dalji tok stimulacije i lijekova te shodno tome dan pilunkcije; 2. Na razgovoru prije i poslije pregleda smo se jako dobro ispricali, tj mogli smo da pitamo sve sto nas je zanimalo i dobiti odgovore. A poslije voznje autom od 10h bilo je lijepo odmoriti se, srediti utiske, upiti ljepotu Praga i pozitivan otići na punkciju. Ako ikako mozete priustite si raniji dolazak ili dolazak na konsultacije. Ima to svakako svoje pozitivne strane...

----------


## Sanrio

Nika, kako ste vas troje?  :Smile:

----------


## velikavisoka

> Evo raport:
> Taj dan kad je bio embriotransfer ja ga uopste nisam osjetila. Nisam osjetila ni vidjela bukvalno nista. Cak su mi svakakve misli prolazile kroz glavu...
> Danima poslije nikakav simptom, nista, nula bodova. 6dpt uvece krenu bolovi i smedjarenje, pa do danasnjeg dana svi spektri crvene boje su se izredali. Nekoliko testica sa blijedom linijom, sve do jutros. Jutros dvije debele crte i beta 980  Hvala Rominka, Nika, Sanrio, Inada, Durmire i sve ostale. Bez vas bi mi bilo jako teško!


Jeeeeeeeee, bravo, čestitam od srcaaaaaa Alondra!!!

----------


## Alondra

Hvala velikavisoka! Kakva je kod tebe situacija? Htjela sam ti reći a i drugima naravno da sami lijekovi imaju veliku ulogu, da te ne buni tvoja 1 js iz jednog od postupaka. Ja sam imala sa puregonom (jako malim dozama) 100ij 7 zrelih js u 31oj godini, a sa menopurom samo 1 js u 32oj. Nikakva reakcija. Dr iz Slo me ubijedio da ne smijem primati velike doze fsh da bi to bilo pogubno za mene zbog pcos i debljine. Kad je dr iz Praga rekao pocinjemo sa 300ij puregona bez suspresije ja sam se jako bojala. Imala 11 js 6 zrelih 2 poluzrele u 36oj godini. Hocu da kazem da ukoliko krenete u postupak u Prag, tj novu kliniku, nove doktore iznesite im sve svoje nedoumice i pitajte sve sve sve. Nekad nema pravila.

----------


## Nika39

Sretno i svim curama kojima put u Prag slijedi u prosinačkim danima.
Sanrio, hvala na pitanju. Dobro smo☺. Sad se već lijepo vide na uzv. Kako se vi držite?
U kojem ste tjednu radile 4d uzv?

----------


## Alondra

Mali update: nakon 49h beta hcg iznosi 2791  :Smile:

----------


## Sanrio

> Mali update: nakon 49h beta hcg iznosi 2791


Top! Čini mi se da ćeš i ti u shopping duplih kolica skupa sa Nikom i Rominkom!  :Wink:

----------


## Alondra

Daj Bože!  :Smile:  I od mene najjače vibracije za sve koje idete uskoro u Prag. Ja non stop pratim temu pa slobodno ako sam sta zaboravila pitajte, pišite. Tu sam.  :Kiss:

----------


## Sanrio

> Sretno i svim curama kojima put u Prag slijedi u prosinačkim danima.
> Sanrio, hvala na pitanju. Dobro smo☺. Sad se već lijepo vide na uzv. Kako se vi držite?
> U kojem ste tjednu radile 4d uzv?


Sve pet kod nas, samo da tako ostane!
Ja sam se naručila na veliki anomaly za tjedan dana, bit ću 20+1 tt onda. Kažu da su najbolje slikice na 4D sa cca 25-26 tt. Da se bebe već dosta podebljaju pa su fotogeničnije  :Smile:

----------


## Ane.ane

Pozdrav svima...nova sam...
Imam 40 god a muž 52.Imam kćer od 17 god iz prvog braka,muž ima 2 kćeri iz prvog braka(18g i 12god)i zajedno imamo sina(4 god).
Prije godinu dana sam imala vanmateričnu koja se sama povukla,nisu bili potrebni lijekovi ni operacija.Nakon toga ne dolazi do trudnoće.
Pripremamo papire za ivf...
Zanimaju me vaša iskustva u Pragu...

----------


## inada

Da javim trenutno stanje, od 8 zrelih js, jucer smo imali 6 embrija, cekmo utorak kada bi trebo biti transfer.
Inace smo odusevljeni pristupom u Europe ivf, kad smo dosli prvo smo s kordinatoricom rjesili papirologiju pa sam ja imala uzv i imali smo razgovor s dr.Kultom, nakon toga su muzu izvadili krv i dao je sjeme, sveukupno smo bili u klinici sat vremena. 
Sreli smo nekoliko parova s naseg podrucja ex yu, odsjeli smo u Popelku gdje takoder ima nekoliko parova s naseg kraja koje smo sreli u klinici, medutim skuzili smo da nisu bas zainteresirani za druzenje. No nije ni bitno, svi smo u svojim brigama.
U meduvremenu obilazimo Prag uzduz i poprijeko, nahodali se ko nikad u zivotu.
Alondra mi smo takoder prezadovoljni sa svime, nadamo se sretnom ishodu postupka kakav je i kod vas

----------


## Alondra

Ja Inada bas mi je drago to je dobar rezultat! Vjerujem da ce tu biti dobrih embriona  :Smile:  Mi smo do transfera po cijele dane lutali pa vam preporucujem isto  :Smile:  Jesi vidjela kako su svi divni  :Smile:  Bice to super sve vjerujem i javljaj nam se obavezno! Puno srece!
Ane.ane dobro nam dosla, svi vi skupa  :Smile:  Super je sto pripremate papire, povadite sto je moguce vise nalaza radi vaseg zdravlja prevashodno. Ovdje se najvise spominju iskustva u PFC, Pronatal i sada evo Europe IVF. Ako mozes procitaj zadnjih 5-6 strana dosta toga je vec napisano pa nas naravno pitaj sve jos sto te zanima. Sve su klinike slicne nekako nam je svima presudila za izbor nasa prva komunikacija sa njima (mail, videopoziv, poziv) pa bih i vama savjetovala da napisete vasu situaciju (sve nalaze koje vec imate) i posaljete svim klinikama informativno. Naravno pitajte ih za prijedloge, cijene, tok postupka i sl.

----------


## inada

Evo danas napravili transfer i sutra s nama kuci ide jedna blastocista a druga ostaje zamrznuta. Na kraju od 6 embrija koliko je bilo u pocetku, jucer 4dan je bilo 5 emrija, a danas kad smo dosli na transfer docekala su nas samo 2. Iskreno ja sam se nekako nadala da ce ih biti bar 3 ili 4 ali sta mozemo. Prije transfera samo opet imali razgovor s dr gdje mi je odredio terapiju za dalje pa sam onda imala transfer koji mi je takoder on radio. Linepo smo se na odlasku ispozdravljali sa dr. i kordinatoricom i to je to. Sad cekanje 14 dana do bete.

----------


## Nika39

Držim fige da nam se u klubu trudnica pridružiš što prije.

----------


## kokoa

Oprosti a gdje su ti vadili progesteron u pfc ili meni tamo nikada nisu vadili hormone svaki put su mi nesto zbrljavili uzeli novce i na kraju nista..imala sam samo 3 feta od sonirqnih stanica...nikad mi tamo nisu nista vadili jedva sam zadnji put i ultrazvuk dobila prije odmrzavanja na moju inicijjativu jer je bio tanak zadnji put 11,6 i opet nista sad trazim koju cu kliniku odabrati slkedecu 40.je blizu moram.pozuriti

----------


## Durmire

Inada to ce biti sve OK .. Samo se sada opusti i uzivaj  :Smile:  jesi uzela sta od dodarnih intervencija(embrioglue itd)?

----------


## inada

Hvala! 
Durmire, nismo nista uzimali dodatno.

----------


## Nika39

Lovelife, jesi ti u pripremama? Kada ideš u Prag?

----------


## Durmire

Inada kakvo je stanje?  :Smile:

----------


## inada

Ah ne znam, ja se osjecam normalno, mislim da sam malo napuhnuta u donjem djelu trbuha, mozda umisljam. Mozda su mi i grudi napuhnute...ne bole me. Danas bi bio 25dc tj 3dnt. Na bolovanju sam ali nisam prikovana za krevet, evo kuham ali sve lagano. Kud god idem sve radim s noge na nogu, kako ja kazem lijeno. Jedino bi mogla spavat.... na momente kao da osjetim da mi lijevi jajnik zatreperi ali cisto lagano. Mada pokusavam sto vise bit opustena i ne razmisljat o svemu previse i ne trazit simptome.

----------


## Lovelife

> Lovelife, jesi ti u pripremama? Kada ideš u Prag?


Nika, htjeli smo sada u 12.mj.
No Andrijana je rekla sto ako mi se dovoljno ne zadeblja endometrij a oni idu na godišnji, tako da odgađamo..

----------


## Durmire

Polako Inada.. Samo opusteno. Ja sam se mozda malo vise ulijenila prva tri dana - a mozda je trebalo da kucam spremam itd. A ja sam 80% lezala..

----------


## gregibela

Pozdrav drage hrabre ženice.
Nova sam na ovoj temi, ali pročitala sam hrpu vaših objava ovdje u ovoj temi. Divno je kakva ste podrška međusobno  :grouphug: 
Moja situacija je sljedeća: imam sina od 13 godina iz ex-braka i kćerku od 6,5 godina iz ovog sretnog braka.
Imam 38,5 godina. Kćerku smo dobili na VV iz prvog pokušaja u ICSI postupku iz jednog jedinog dvostaničnog embrija. Tek sad smo svjesni koliko smo tada imali sreće.
Prije 2 godine smo odlučili da želimo 3. dijete. Svjesna sam da ste većina ovdje u pokušaju da ostvarite svoju prvu trudnoću i s obzirom koliko meni svi ovi nesupjesi teško padaju, mogu tek zamisliti kako je vama. Svi nas tješe - budite sretni -imate dvoje djece.
I tako i je. ALI, kad doneseš odluku da želiš dijete, bez obzira što je treće, želja je jednako veeeeelika kao i kad želiš prvo. 
Uglavnom, počeli smo s Vinogradskom gdje su MM tražili ponavljanje spermiograma koji je do tada bio Cryptozoospermia, a s ponovljenim Azoospermia. Znači - spremića doslovno 0  :Sad: 
Nakon toga su ga poslali na TESE gdje su uspjeli dobiti nekoliko krioampula. Međutim, nakon još nekih razočarenja u Vinogradskoj odlučili smo krenuti u privatnu kliniku u koju je otišao dr s VV koji nam je "napravio" kćer.
Tamo preporod što se tiče svega, ali i dalje neuspjeli postupci. Iako, tamo MM uspjevaju svaki put naći nekoliko dobrih spermića iz svježeg uzorka. Toliko o azoosperiji iz Vinogradske. Ovdje embriolog sjedi i plače i po dva sata  nad uzorkom MM da bi uspio naći par plivača. U Vinogradskoj očito za to nemaju vremena.
Uglavnom, ja produciram mali broj JS (4-6), od kojih budu 2-3 pogodne za oplodnju i na kraju najčešće oplođena bude samo jedna. Tu jednu bi mi vraćali 2-3 dan (znači 2-stanični ili 8-stanični zametak). Samo jednom su uspjeli oploditi 3, od kojih su mi jednu vratili, a dvije pustili da vidimo hoće li doći do blastociste pa smo ih planirali zamrznuti. No. 3. dan su se prestale dijeliti. Tako da u principu meni niti jednom nismo uspjeli doći dalje od 8-staničnog embija.
A dodatni je problem što mi je endometrij predebel. Da - predebel?! Uglavnom, nakon punkcije i u trenutku kad bi mi trebali vratiti, endometrij mi već bude predebel. Razvoj folikula i zadebljanje endometrija nisu sinhronizirani. U 10. mjesecu sam imala zadnji stimulirani postupak kad se odustalo od transfera upravo zbog predebelog endometrija. Prije 2 tjedna su mi radili FET s tim smrzlićem iz 10-og mjeseca na 9. dan ciklusa i endometrij mi je bio 15 mm. Jučer sam vadila betu i opet neuspjeh  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Uglavnom, tek sad nam je palo na pamet da su za neuspjehe možda krive i moje JS. Kod postupka prije 6,5 godina je bio problem samo u suprugovim nalazima, ali eto što 6,5 godina (odnosno više od 7 kad se uzme u obzir vrijeme postupka) napravi ženskom tijelu. Sad je problem i u meni.
Definitivno mislimo pokušati s doniranim JS u Pronatalu. Iako, s obzirom s MM nalaze, možda će biti potrebna i donacija spremića. Za njih smo se odlučili na preporuku sestriče od MM koja je nakon 7 god MPO borbi u HR, uspjela od prve kod njih i ima preslatke blizance s doniranim JS.
Danas sam im poslala prvi mail, pa ćemo vidjeti kako dalje.

Skakala sam od sreće čitajući svaku od vaših objava s pozitivnim betama!
Ajmo neka ih bude još puuuuuno!
Šaljem pozitivne vibre svima  :Very Happy:

----------


## inada

Moja beta danas 13dpt 676, sreca do neba.

----------


## Alondra

Inada 100 puta bravo i najljepse čestitke  :Kiss:  Gregibela javite nam kako ste zadovoljni i naravno pitajte sve sto vas zanima  :Smile:

----------


## Sanrio

Inada, čestitam!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Durmire

Inada cestitam - najveca sreca  :Smile:

----------


## Nika39

Inada, čestitam od srca!!

----------


## inada

Hvala vam cure! Jucer 15dpt beta 1747, meni se cini jako velika, vracena 1 blastocista. 30.12.  imamo zakazan uzv.

----------


## inada

Cure koje ste koristile prednison zanima me do kad ste ga pile. U otpusnom mi pise da popijem samo tu 1 kutiju. Jeste i vi tako ili ste postepeno prestajale? Ima li ga kod nas u ljekarnama? Ja sam ga dobila u klinici

----------


## Rominka

Inada, ja sam po protokolu pila Prednison/Decortin kod nas do 12 tj. Do potvrdjene trudnoce sam pila 10 mg, zatim do kraja 11 tt 5mg i 12tt sam smanjivala i zavrsila s njime. Nemoj na svoju ruku prestajat, savjetuj se prije. I, cestitam od sveg srca  :Smile:

----------


## inada

Pitala sam u klinici rekli su mi da kako pise u otpusnom do kraja kutije, samo da prestanem. Ja pijem od 5mg

----------


## Nika39

I ja sam dobila uputu da popijem jednu kutiju. Ja sam pila po pola tablete dnevno, dakle 40 dana. Nakon što sam popila tu kutiju, prestala sam ih piti.

----------


## sejla

> Hvala vam cure! Jucer 15dpt beta 1747, meni se cini jako velika, vracena 1 blastocista. 30.12.  imamo zakazan uzv.


Inada, čestitaaaam!!!! Je, beta je stvarno lijepa i velika, samo kad se sjetim moja je prvi put 13dnt bila 2401, isto nakon jedne blastice (starija curka  :Heart: )
Prednison do kraja kutije, 40 dana pola tbl.

Drage cure, mi razmišljamo o idućoj godini i našem zadnjem transferu jer imamo još zamrznuto, pa možda bude i treća srećica (vj opet u 6.mj)   :Very Happy:

----------


## Ženica75

Cestitam inada i moja beta je bila sl. 1733 curka je sretno

----------


## Rominka

Sejlaaaaa, kako vam je dobro krenulo, bilo bi predivno! Hocete li familijarno u Prag ili solo?

----------


## sejla

> Sejlaaaaa, kako vam je dobro krenulo, bilo bi predivno! Hocete li familijarno u Prag ili solo?


Hvala draga, pa evo vidjet ćemo, ali sve više maštam i veselim se odlasku, nastavljamo trend: 6/12, 6/16 i 6/20  :Very Happy:  Pa kako bude, doma već imamo ostvarenje svih snova, ali želimo još dati priliku ovome što imamo, pa kad bi se ostvarilo ajme sreće  :Heart: 
Imamo još vremena, al kad se zahukta i krenu pripreme, pisat ću  :Wink:  Dotad vas pratim i svima želim svu sreću  :Smile:

----------


## Alondra

Ja sam isto dobila 1 kutiju 20 komada ali sam u dogovoru sa svojim doktorom malo produzila konzumaciju istih. Sinoc sam bila na pregledu i vidjela se 2 srca kako kuckaju  :Smile:  Sretni praznici  :Kiss:

----------


## Sanrio

Alondra koje predivne vijesti!!! Čestitam!
Sretan Božić svima koji slave!

----------


## MarijaLena

Pozdrav nova sam na forumu moj muž je radio biopsiju i nažalost nije bila uspješna. Tako da smo odlučili na spermu donora u Pragu. Molim konkretne odgovore jel mi može netko reći kako to ide preko hzzo koliko financiraju i koliko se čeka?

----------


## sejla

MarijaLena, dobro nam došla  :Smile:  I mi smo bili na donaciji preko hzzo-a, samo što se radilo o js. Potrebno im je dostaviti liječničku dokumentaciju iz koje je vidljivo da je donacija jedini mogući način ostvarenja trudnoće, te zahtjev za podmirenje troškova liječenja u inozemstvu koje ispunjava dr mpo. Čeka se par mjeseci, ovisi...
Nažalost, refundiraju samo djelomično, oko 1000 E (ako se nije što u međuvremenu mijenjalo).
Jeste li odlučili o praškoj klinici, ili još razmatrate? Moj je savjet poslati mail na više njih, pa odlučiti koja vam se čini najboljim izborom za vas  :Smile: 
Sretno u planiranju !!!!!

----------


## Durmire

Alondra!! Prelijepe vijesti draga! Veliko bravo za vas troje junaka  :Smile:  Srecna Niva godina svima!

----------


## Pink Fairydust

Bok cure :Smile:  Dakle, naša priča se puno prebrzo razvija, i tako eto nas nakon mjesec i pol od početka već u istraživanju klinika po Pragu -.- Trebamo savjet: je li pametnije raditi TESE u Hr pa voziti smrznuto tkivo u Prag, ili raditi tamo? Ako se ne nađe materijala opcija je donor. Da li sve klinike usklađuju po izgledu, obrazovanju i krvnoj grupi? Ako bude materijala radili bi PGD. U cijeloj toj priči - PFC, Pronatal ili Europe IVF? :Smile:  Ja za sad naginjem prema PFC jer je dr tamo vrhunska, ali me plaši ovo da nju nitko ni ne vidi :/ Help :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Osobna je odluka, ali ipak nekako mislim da je najbolje sve odraditi tamo. Nadam se da ćete uspjeti tako, no ukoliko ipak dođe do potrebe za donacijom, donor se bira prema osnovnim fizičkim kaakteristikama (građa - tt i tv, boja kose i očiju, krvna grupa). Odabir klinike je po meni stvarno subjektivan, odlučuju sitnice  :Smile:  Sretno i dalje  :Love: 

Alondra, čestitke i samo sretno do samog kraja  :Love:

----------


## Pink Fairydust

Hvala, sejla!

----------


## Alondra

Hvala Durmire i Sejla i od mene  :Kiss:  Pink F. Mi smo imali nakon biopsije zaledjen materijal u Sloveniji, ja sam se raspitivala kako da ga prebacimo do BiH ili Praga, nikad mi niko nije odgovorio, a sto se tice carine rekli su mi da trebaju posebne dozvole pa smo mi na kraju na suprugovo insistiranje odustali od tog materijala. Slazem se sa Sejlom i mislim da je bolje raditi sve na jednom mjestu. Klinike su zaista sve dobre mislim da greske nema koju god izaberete. Sretno vam!

----------


## Pink Fairydust

> Hvala Durmire i Sejla i od mene  Pink F. Mi smo imali nakon biopsije zaledjen materijal u Sloveniji, ja sam se raspitivala kako da ga prebacimo do BiH ili Praga, nikad mi niko nije odgovorio, a sto se tice carine rekli su mi da trebaju posebne dozvole pa smo mi na kraju na suprugovo insistiranje odustali od tog materijala. Slazem se sa Sejlom i mislim da je bolje raditi sve na jednom mjestu. Klinike su zaista sve dobre mislim da greske nema koju god izaberete. Sretno vam!


Meni su rekli iz PFC da se moze prenjeti i dali mi kontakt neke firme da ih kontaktiram, a iz Europe IVF su rekli da nije nikakav problem i da ce oni to izorganizirati da nama bude lakse. Kao unutar EU nije neka drama. Mi bi mozda radije kod nas napravili TESE jer imamo super urologa, a i mozda bi bilo lakse tamo da je on pokretan, a ne da ga razrezuckaju isti dan kad meni bude punkcija. Ali nismo pametni zapravo, vazemo jos sve. Puno odluka :/

----------


## Ljubek12

Pozdrav, supruga i ja smo se odlučili ići u češku na donaciju jajnih stanica. Čitao sam malo o tome, pa mee zanimaju preporuke/iskustva... u koju kliniku otići?
hvala vam na svim odgovorima...

----------


## sejla

Pozdrav Ljubek12,
evo mi smo prošli donaciju js, i imamo doma dva uspjeha iz prve  :Smile:  Mi smo bili u Pronatalu u Pragu. Ovo ljeto planiramo na zadnji transfer preostalih smrzlića. Ukoliko imate nekih pitanja i nedoumica, pitajte  :Smile:  Uvijek mi je drago cuti kako napreduje netko sa slicnom pricom  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Cure iz PFC-a, koji su to liječnici dr. Hulvert, Svabikova i Savelyeva? Neki novi? Iskustva?

----------


## Deva123

Pozdrav svima na forumu,uspješno sam pročitala sve stranice jer sve mi koje se spremamo na donaciju js ,zanima sve!puno hvala na vašim iskustvima pomoci i odgovorima!cestitam svima koji su uspjeli i čekaju i drzim fige svima!
Mi se spremamo put Čeških Budejovica oko 11,12.02.2020.(dan punkcije donatorice) i jako smo uzbuđeni (ja jedva cekam)

----------


## Rominka

Hulvert je renomirano ime na podrucju MPO-a u Češkoj. Da se o njemu naci clanaka i clanaka, dok ove dvije su mladice i jos imaju za papati. Vjerum da bi Hulvert i Hlinka mogli biti jako dobar tim.

----------


## Deva123

Izgleda da cijela poruka nije prosla,...pitanje je bilo drage moje da li ste vi ponavljale pretrage hormona TSH,FSH i dr... prije odlaska na punkciju i transfer?

----------


## Sanrio

> Cure iz PFC-a, koji su to liječnici dr. Hulvert, Svabikova i Savelyeva? Neki novi? Iskustva?


Svabikova je bila moja doktorica! Izvrsna, mlada dokica, temeljita i stručna. M.M je bio toliko oduševljen s njom da je inzistirao da nam ona bude na transferu  :Smile: 
Evo nas u 27 t.t.

----------


## Pink Fairydust

Kad ste imali telefonske konzultacije s PFC, jeste li pricali sa dr ili koordinatorom? Imate li priliku komunicirati sa dr bez da fizicki idete u Prag?

----------


## Sanrio

> Kad ste imali telefonske konzultacije s PFC, jeste li pricali sa dr ili koordinatorom? Imate li priliku komunicirati sa dr bez da fizicki idete u Prag?


Mi smo išli na konzultacije u Prag. Dogovorili u 2 klinike termine i u 4 dana izleta razgledali grad i osobno porazgovarali sa doktorima i koordinatorima. Na svakom od tih sastanaka su me i pregledali uzv. Ako je ikako moguće preporučujem da osobno odete na konzultacije.

----------


## Alondra

Deva moji nalazi su bili oko 3 mjeseca stari tako da nismo nista ponavljali.
Pink Fairydust mi smo videopozivom razgovarali sa dr Kult iz Europe IVF gdje je on imao naše nalaze i prethodne protokole ispred sebe koje smo prethodno proslijedili koordinatorici na mail. Sa PFC i Pronatalom nam nisu nudili razgovor sa liječnicima a nismo ni mi tražili tak da ne znam. 
Nase bebice su 12 tjedana stare i super napreduju obje  :Smile:  pozdrav svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Deva123

Alondra hvala za info,tako su i moji nalazi ali zbog promjene tableta( bila sam na femoston pa sad zbog usklađivanja ciklusa na cycloprogynovi)pa si mislim ako je neka razlika se desila valjda bi mi naglasili da ponovim!u svakom slučaju hvala i uzivaj u svojim srecicama :Wink:

----------


## Pink Fairydust

Svaka cast koordinatorima, al oni su ipak samo administrativno osoblje koliko kuzim. Meni je nebulozno upustiti se u ovakav proces a da nisam porazgovarala s dr osobno. A buduci da Ceska nije bas blizu ja sam nekako mislila da ce svi imati opciju konzultacija telefonom/ videopozivom ili cime vec :/

----------


## Snekica

Hvala na info! Pripremamo se za fet pa...

----------


## sejla

Draga Sneki, sretno!!!! Lijepo je čitati stare nickove  :Smile: 

Da se nadovežem na razgovor o konzultacijama, mi smo išli osobno i moram reći da nam je to jako puno značilo, možda čak najviše psihički...to što smo porazgovarali s dr, dobili odgovore na sva pitanja, dr me pregledao....

----------


## Ženica75

Bok cure jel netko uzima Clexane ja sam sad u 37. Tt ostala mi jos jedna injekcija pa ako nekom bas zatreba jedna do kraja terapije da ne kupuje kutiju od 10 poklanjam ovu jednu...vrijedi do7/2022.

----------


## Ženica75

> Svabikova je bila moja doktorica! Izvrsna, mlada dokica, temeljita i stručna. M.M je bio toliko oduševljen s njom da je inzistirao da nam ona bude na transferu 
> Evo nas u 27 t.t.


Meni je iz 5. pokusaja tek sa Svabikovom uspjelo!!

----------


## Sanrio

> Meni je iz 5. pokusaja tek sa Svabikovom uspjelo!!


Meni iz prvog!  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

> Bok cure jel netko uzima Clexane ja sam sad u 37. Tt ostala mi jos jedna injekcija pa ako nekom bas zatreba jedna do kraja terapije da ne kupuje kutiju od 10 poklanjam ovu jednu...vrijedi do7/2022.


prestajes s terapijom? I ne nastavljas nakon poroda?

----------


## Ženica75

> Meni iz prvog!


 tek je tada dosla u PFC nas 5. Put...blago ti se

----------


## Ženica75

> prestajes s terapijom? I ne nastavljas nakon poroda?


Da prestajem tako su odlucili nasi jer nemam indikacije za uzimanje Clexana...u PFC preventivno su dali i eto uspjelo je...nasi hematolozi su se slozili da ne treba ali nisu niti odbacili da nije pomoglo...ugl.dovoljno do 37.tt.

----------


## Carmen77

Mia86, Ženica75, i ostale cure koje imate iskustva sa mutacijama MTHFR i PAI, moze li pomoć. Vidim da ste vi koristile neke terapije. Meni je MPO rekao da za ove blage ne treba ništa i da one ne mogu utjecati na začeće. Možete li mi poslati info kakve ste terapije koristile, koji lijek i u kojoj dozi, od kada ste krenule s terapijom. Moze i u pp.

----------


## Mia86

Pozdrav,

Ja sam od transfera koristila fragmin 5000jedinica. Rečeno mi je da ga koristim 40dana nakon poroda, ali to će mi reći dr u bolnici kad rodim kroz koji dan  :Smile: Imam heterozigotni tip gena (ct) MTHFR-C677T i PAI-1 delecijski genotip (4G/4G) i rečeno mi je da mogu i bez fragmina, ali ne moze stetiti pa....

----------


## Carmen77

Možeš li mi još reći koliko postupaka si imala, iz kojeg si uspjela i jeli uz fragmin?

----------


## Ženica75

> Možeš li mi još reći koliko postupaka si imala, iz kojeg si uspjela i jeli uz fragmin?


Za MTHFR mutaciju iskljucivo aktivni oblik folata (5 methil..nesto) +b12 spray better you (bolhe se apsorbira)...PAI 5g (nista indikativno za clexane) al eto preventivno do 37. Tt..dalje ne zbog mogucih krvarenja / komplikacija ipak razrijeduje krv...hematolog je bio misljenga da uopce ne treba al eto ginekolog u bolnici rekao da u praxi kod njih uzinaju do 37.tt

----------


## Carmen77

Hvala na uputi. Sad sam uzela methyfolat i B12. Niko mi dosad nije to naglasio. A kod mene na nalazu Folna 81, duplo iznad gornje granice. Pitat ću još i za clexane.

----------


## branca_i

Cure, treba mi pomoć oko podnošenja zahtjeva za HZZO... Naime dr. iz Petrove mi je popunila zahtjev, ali mi nije upisala na početku zahtjeva podatke o mom OIB-u, adresi i broju moba i mailu. Nije stavila križić kod prijevoza koji predlaže. Znam da će odobriti (ako uopće odobre) samo javni prijevoz, ali ipak...
Trebala bi zahtjev sa svom dokumentacijom poslati sutra ujutro, jer mi je već muka od otezanja... Mogu li sama kemijskom olovkom nadopisati što nedostaje (barem te moje podatke)? Jučer sam jednostavno zahtjev s kovertom samo stavila u torbu bez da sam provjerila..sva sretna nakon što sam po onoj buri i muci uopće iz Zadra uspjela doći do Zagreba. A taj zahtjev smo čekali kao ozeblo sunce da konačno krenemo dalje.... Pomagajte….

----------


## Lovelife

> Cure, treba mi pomoć oko podnošenja zahtjeva za HZZO... Naime dr. iz Petrove mi je popunila zahtjev, ali mi nije upisala na početku zahtjeva podatke o mom OIB-u, adresi i broju moba i mailu. Nije stavila križić kod prijevoza koji predlaže. Znam da će odobriti (ako uopće odobre) samo javni prijevoz, ali ipak...
> Trebala bi zahtjev sa svom dokumentacijom poslati sutra ujutro, jer mi je već muka od otezanja... Mogu li sama kemijskom olovkom nadopisati što nedostaje (barem te moje podatke)? Jučer sam jednostavno zahtjev s kovertom samo stavila u torbu bez da sam provjerila..sva sretna nakon što sam po onoj buri i muci uopće iz Zadra uspjela doći do Zagreba. A taj zahtjev smo čekali kao ozeblo sunce da konačno krenemo dalje.... Pomagajte….


Da, sama ispuni sve sto ti fali

----------


## branca_i

> Da, sama ispuni sve sto ti fali


Super, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Bozna

Lovlife, ima li sta nova? Vi ste trebali iza nove ici na transfer?
Oprosti sto ovako upadam, sjecam te se sa teme nizak amh i visok fsh i lh, a kako imamo slicne nalaze pratila sam.

----------


## Lovelife

> Lovlife, ima li sta nova? Vi ste trebali iza nove ici na transfer?
> Oprosti sto ovako upadam, sjecam te se sa teme nizak amh i visok fsh i lh, a kako imamo slicne nalaze pratila sam.



Hvala Bozna na pitanju, da tako je bio plan, no Papa test mi je pokazao veliku upalu, pa sam to sada sanirala.. 
A u kojoj fazi ste vi? Isprika ako si pisala, nisam sve redovno čitala ..

----------


## zrinkica

Poštovane/I
Molim vas sve koji imate iskustva s PGD bilo u Češkoj ili negdje drugdje da napišite. 
Kod nas je kariogram ok, kao i sve ostalo. Ali do trudnoće ne dolazi.
Kako ja imam ADPKD(genetsku bolest bubrega) , dr s rebra nam je prilikom genetskog savjetovanja predložila da ako ne uspijemo u HR nek odemo u inozemstvo probati s PGD metodom.

----------


## gregibela

Ja se od svog podužeg posta nisam javila. Uglavnom, kontaktirali smo Pronatal u Pragu i s koordinatoricom smo u komunikaciji.
Tražili su nas hrpu nalaza. Za neke od njih nismo nikada ni čuli. 
Uglavnom, ja samo pored ovih redovnih pretraga trebala napraviti i nalaz na trombofiliju, a suprug fragmentaciju DNK, mikrodelaciju kromosoma Y i nalaz za cističnu fibrozu.
Još jedino čekamo nalaz za cističnu fibrozu (MM), a ove koje smo i dobili mi niti ne znamo protumačiti.
Mene su u međuvremenu stavili na probni ciklus (MOCK) s Estrofemom i kasnije još i Utrogestanom da vide kako mi endometrij reagira. 8. dan ciklusa sam im javila debljinu (9mm) i kao super sam odreagirala osim kaj sam izgleda zbog toga dobila cistu koja bi trebala otići s menstruacijom.
Kad prođe ovaj ciklus moram ponovo ovdje na UVZ da se potvrdi da je cista otišla.
I dalje ništa ne znamo.... vjerojatno čekanje.
Koliko je vama trajalo da nađu kompatibilnu donoricu? I koja je procedura s usklađenjem ciklusa s donoricom?

----------


## zrinkica

Cure ima koja da ide u Europe Ivf?
Javila mi se njihova koordinatorica.
Kolika je cijena konzultacija preko vibera?

----------


## Deva123

Gregibela nama su donatoricu pronašli kroz 60 dana ali ja nisam mogla uskladit ciklus s njom pa nismo isli na svježi transfer nego zamrznuli.uskladivale smo sa cyclo proginova tabletama ali eto ja nisam izreagirala nikako,nisam dobila m!svaka klinika ima svoje postupke sa različitim tabletama a to sve mozes pitati svoju koordinatoricu.
Nama je sad vrijeme čekanja m i ponovni protokol za zadebljanje endometrija! Ako bude dobro debljanje idemo po prvog smrzlica,inace dobili smo ih ukupno 7 (3x1 i 2x2) i u ponedjeljak su bili svi zamrznuti!
sretno svima i zdravlja i srece zelim!!!

----------


## sejla

I nama su donorku u Pronatalu pronašli za otprilike 2 mjeseca. Što se tiče usklađivanja, javili su mi kada onaočekuje svoj ciklus pa da svoj uskladim prema njenom u dogovoru sa svojom ginekologinjom, pa sam koristila Duphaston, a s 1.d.c. Estrofem 3x2 za pripremu endometrija( i oba puta je bio 8mm).
Gregibela, sretno i javi za što god treba  :Smile: 

I ja sam se baš ovaj tj čula s klinikom, dobila sam popis pretraga koje je dobro obavit prije fet-a, i ako bude sve u redu i po planu, lipanj je opet naš  :Very Happy:

----------


## AN NUR

Pozdrav ženice! I mi smo u Pragu. Donacija js. Europe ivf. Donorku su nam našli relativno brzo ali nismo uspjeli uskladiti ciklus pa sad imamo 4 zaledjena embrija... Pitala bi za intralipidne infuzije. Koristyi li ih neko i kakva je sad procedura po pitanju toga? Upravo sam na dobrom putu da mi dijagnostikuju lupus. Povišena ds DNA at. Imam i hashimoto, trombofilije... Razmišljam da ne idem u fet nespremna. 8 godina je iz nas, puno potrošenih novaca i puno neuspjeha. Imam 44 god i ti smrzlići su nam mislim zadnja šansa.

----------


## gregibela

> Gregibela nama su donatoricu pronašli kroz 60 dana ali ja nisam mogla uskladit ciklus s njom pa nismo isli na svježi transfer nego zamrznuli.uskladivale smo sa cyclo proginova tabletama ali eto ja nisam izreagirala nikako,nisam dobila m!svaka klinika ima svoje postupke sa različitim tabletama a to sve mozes pitati svoju koordinatoricu.
> Nama je sad vrijeme čekanja m i ponovni protokol za zadebljanje endometrija! Ako bude dobro debljanje idemo po prvog smrzlica,inace dobili smo ih ukupno 7 (3x1 i 2x2) i u ponedjeljak su bili svi zamrznuti!
> sretno svima i zdravlja i srece zelim!!!


Želim puno sreće s endometrijem! 
U kojoj fazi su ti zamrznuli embrije? Jesu čekali da dođu do blastocista ili ranije? O čemu to ovisi? 
Jel onda još dodatno plaćaš zamrzavanje i transfer ili je to u ukupnoj cijeni koju si platila za postupak s donoricom za svježi transfer koji je trebao biti? 
Svakako javi kak napreduje  :Smile:

----------


## gregibela

> I nama su donorku u Pronatalu pronašli za otprilike 2 mjeseca. Što se tiče usklađivanja, javili su mi kada onaočekuje svoj ciklus pa da svoj uskladim prema njenom u dogovoru sa svojom ginekologinjom, pa sam koristila Duphaston, a s 1.d.c. Estrofem 3x2 za pripremu endometrija( i oba puta je bio 8mm).
> Gregibela, sretno i javi za što god treba 
> 
> I ja sam se baš ovaj tj čula s klinikom, dobila sam popis pretraga koje je dobro obavit prije fet-a, i ako bude sve u redu i po planu, lipanj je opet naš


Draga Sejla, jesam dobro skužila iz tvog potpisa da vi idete na treću srećicu?
Ovo što si pisala za donorku i usklađivanje s njom ti je iz prijašnjeg postupka pa imate još smrzlića po koje idete ili ste opet bili u postupku s donoricom?
Ako je iz prijašnjeg postupka, kako ide sa čuvanjem smrzlića kod njih?
Daj mi please javi u kojoj fazi ti je endometrij bio 8 mm?
Ja pak imam vjerojatni problem sa previše zadebljanim endometrijem. Zato me malo frka kad dođe do toga usklađivanja s donoricom. Sad mi je 8. dan ciklusa bio 9,7 mm (1 Estrofem ujutro i 1 navečer).
To je mučilo i mog MPO-ovca ovdje u Zg kad smo išli u postupke...

----------


## Rominka

> Cure ima koja da ide u Europe Ivf?
> Javila mi se njihova koordinatorica.
> Kolika je cijena konzultacija preko vibera?


meni te konzultacije nisu naplatili. No, moram napomenuti da su bile na ljeto 2018., a u postupak smo isli tek u 9/19. Mozda se nesto i promijenilo. Ne vjerujem da je vise od 100€...najbolje ti je pitati, najsigurnije.

----------


## zrinkica

Hvala ti.

----------


## Alondra

Zrinkica te se konsultacije ne naplaćuju to je videopoziv preko vibera na vaš broj mobitela al je ugodnije za razgovor jer se vidite dok razgovarate   :Smile:  Ja sam sebi pripremila sve što želim pitati na papir da nešto ne zaboravim. Sretno svima koji idu, moje bebice super napreduju jedva čekamo kontrolu  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkica

Hvala, javili su mi se s terminom ali mi ne odgovara. Sad čekam da mi ponude novi termin.

----------


## Panta13

Pozdrav,
Krajem siječnja smo bili na postupku MPO doniranim j.s. u Pronatalu.
 Inače, suprug normosp., meni AMH 2,2, 41 g., u 4 godine prošli 1. trudnoću koja je završila kiretažom u 8 tt, potom 4 neuspješna postupka vlastitim stanicama koje su prema embriolozima bile vrlo fragmentirane i lošije kvalitete, stoga smo se odlučili na donaciju j. s.
Koordinatorka nam je vrlo brzo našla odgovarajuću donorku, pa sam već krajem prosinca krenula 
 usklađivati svoj ciklus s donorkom, kontraceptivom Yasmin, potom od 2.dc.sam uvela Estrofem 2x2 (8 mg dn) i Decortin 5 mg dn. Po dolasku, suprug dao uzorak, moj endometrij 11 mm, po oplodnji ukupno 7 zrelih stanica, 5 dn smo imali 4 embriona izvrsne kvalitete, 1 embrion vraćen. ET je prošao dobro, mirovala sam taj dan i sutradan, tek 3 dn sam se uputila natrag kući. 14 dan nakon ET beta Hcg 0.2 IU/L, dakle, ništa od trudnoće. Napominjem da nemam kroničnih bolesti ili stanja zbog kojih bi uzimala odr. dodatnu terapiju. Terapije propisane od strane MPO liječnika sam se strogo pridržavala. 
Pitanje za one koje mozda imaju iskustva, je li faktor uspješnosti ET manji iz svježeg u odnosu na zamrznuti, te je li među vama postoje kakva slična iskustva poput mojeg? Jeste li po neuspjehu radile pauze do sljedećeg FET-a i koliko dugo?
Malo je reći da sam razočarana ishodom ovoga računajući da su svi parametri bili odlični. 
Unaprijed zahvaljujem na iskustvima ili sugestijama.

----------


## inada

Zrinkica ja sam imala konzultacije s dr Kultom iz Europe na viber u 6.mj 2019. bile su besplatne. Mislim da bi ti kordinatorica napomenula da se placa.

----------


## zrinkica

Nakon što sam im napisala da mi ne odgovaraju konzultacije u tom terminu jer radim , nisu mi ništa dalje odgovorili. 
Javili su mi se iz Pronatala da će moj upit proslijediti u genetički lab i da će me onda kontaktirati, pa sad i njih čekamo.
Moram priznati stvarno su brzo odgovorili na prvi upit.

----------


## Deva123

Draga Gregibela zamrznuli su nam 5odnevne blastociste.mislim da ovisi o brzini razvoja ali nisam sigurna.mi smo uzeli paket sa svježim transferom ali posto do njega nije doslo a u paketu nam je,sljedeci put kad idemo na fet ne plaćam transfer!hvala i svaku srecu zelim! :Bye:

----------


## Lovelife

Panta 13, da li si uzimala sto od dodatnih metoda, kao sto je Embrio Glu Itd?
Sejla, sto su ti napisali, koje pretrage trebas napraviti? 
Ja imam osjecaj da mi sve moramo znati unaprijed, jer meni nitko nije spomenuo npr.Prednizon sve dok ja nisam pitala..onda mi je koordinatorica rekla da ću ga i ja uzimati..

----------


## Panta13

Lovelife, da, uzeli smo te dodatne nadstandardne metode u paketu, tzv. Ass. Hatching i Embrioglue. Znači sve kako bi uspješnost postupka bila što veća. Protokol smo unaprijed dobili i iskomunicirali smo sve oko ljekova prije početka usklađivanja.

----------


## sejla

> Draga Sejla, jesam dobro skužila iz tvog potpisa da vi idete na treću srećicu?
> Ovo što si pisala za donorku i usklađivanje s njom ti je iz prijašnjeg postupka pa imate još smrzlića po koje idete ili ste opet bili u postupku s donoricom?
> Ako je iz prijašnjeg postupka, kako ide sa čuvanjem smrzlića kod njih?
> Daj mi please javi u kojoj fazi ti je endometrij bio 8 mm?
> Ja pak imam vjerojatni problem sa previše zadebljanim endometrijem. Zato me malo frka kad dođe do toga usklađivanja s donoricom. Sad mi je 8. dan ciklusa bio 9,7 mm (1 Estrofem ujutro i 1 navečer).
> To je mučilo i mog MPO-ovca ovdje u Zg kad smo išli u postupke...


Idemo po preostale smrzliće iz naseg jedinog postupka donacije, i evo nadamo se po našu treću srećicu  :Heart:  Prva curka nam je uspjeh iz prve iz svježeg postupka, a dečko drugi uspjeh iz prve - et smrzlića. 
Endometrij mi je oba puta bio 8mm 10dc, a i na dane samog transfera, tj iza 15dc.
Zasto je 9,7mm problem ?

----------


## sejla

> Panta 13, da li si uzimala sto od dodatnih metoda, kao sto je Embrio Glu Itd?
> Sejla, sto su ti napisali, koje pretrage trebas napraviti? 
> Ja imam osjecaj da mi sve moramo znati unaprijed, jer meni nitko nije spomenuo npr.Prednizon sve dok ja nisam pitala..onda mi je koordinatorica rekla da ću ga i ja uzimati..


Ginekološki pregled (uzv i papa test), hormone PRL i TSH, uzv grudi.
Mi smo drugi put koristili Embryoglue.

----------


## Panta13

Da, imala sam i ja te nalaze, sve ok bilo, uključujući TSH.

----------


## Panta13

Sejla, drago mi je radi uspjeha. Dakle meni je end. bio 10 mm dan prije punkcije. Pitam se trebam li raditi neke dodatne pretrage endometrija s obzirom da je sve naizgled ok, a bilo je neuspješno.
Bilo bi nerazborito ponavljati postupke a da postoji nešto što je razlog neuspješnosti. Pliz ako ima koja među vama sa sl. iskustvima, javite se. Endomet. Receptory testovi i analize tkiva povećavaju trošak, ne znam ni sama jesam li kandidat za to ili da vidim ishod idućeg FET-a...?

----------


## Dina06

Pozdrav Rominka!

Čestitam na ostvarenoj sreći!!! Ja planiram u IVF Europe na donaciju js. Za sad imam zakazane telefonske konzultacije. Da li si morala ici gore na konzultacije i pregled ili se sve dogovara viberom....Koliko si dugo čekala na odabir donorke? Ako može ukratko o postupku ...koliko je što trajalo?

Hvala

----------


## Lovelife

Panta13, koliko pratim druge grupe, žene rade i NK stanice, čak i esherihiju iz endometrijuma, ja ne znam da li u Hrv.to uopće rade.. a koliko ti je bio endometrij na dan transfera?

----------


## Panta13

Lovelife, znam da je bio 10 mm uoči punkcije, no nemam informaciju koliki je bio na dan transfera. Nisam informirana, nisam našla taj podatak u papirima, samo opisno da je postupak prošao ok. Je li moglo doći do prevelikog zadebljanja, vidjela sam po postovima da je i to problem. Hvala na sugestiji za esherihiju, dugo sam se mučila s time proteklih godina, no sanirala sam u zadnje vrijeme, nisam znala da se moze odraziti i na endometrij.

----------


## sejla

Zaboravila sam odgovoriti, čuvanje embrija je 100 E godišnje.

----------


## hueber

> Pozdrav,
> Krajem siječnja smo bili na postupku MPO doniranim j.s. u Pronatalu.
>  Inače, suprug normosp., meni AMH 2,2, 41 g., u 4 godine prošli 1. trudnoću koja je završila kiretažom u 8 tt, potom 4 neuspješna postupka vlastitim stanicama koje su prema embriolozima bile vrlo fragmentirane i lošije kvalitete, stoga smo se odlučili na donaciju j. s.
> Koordinatorka nam je vrlo brzo našla odgovarajuću donorku, pa sam već krajem prosinca krenula 
>  usklađivati svoj ciklus s donorkom, kontraceptivom Yasmin, potom od 2.dc.sam uvela Estrofem 2x2 (8 mg dn) i Decortin 5 mg dn. Po dolasku, suprug dao uzorak, moj endometrij 11 mm, po oplodnji ukupno 7 zrelih stanica, 5 dn smo imali 4 embriona izvrsne kvalitete, 1 embrion vraćen. ET je prošao dobro, mirovala sam taj dan i sutradan, tek 3 dn sam se uputila natrag kući. 14 dan nakon ET beta Hcg 0.2 IU/L, dakle, ništa od trudnoće. Napominjem da nemam kroničnih bolesti ili stanja zbog kojih bi uzimala odr. dodatnu terapiju. Terapije propisane od strane MPO liječnika sam se strogo pridržavala. 
> Pitanje za one koje mozda imaju iskustva, je li faktor uspješnosti ET manji iz svježeg u odnosu na zamrznuti, te je li među vama postoje kakva slična iskustva poput mojeg? Jeste li po neuspjehu radile pauze do sljedećeg FET-a i koliko dugo?
> Malo je reći da sam razočarana ishodom ovoga računajući da su svi parametri bili odlični. 
> Unaprijed zahvaljujem na iskustvima ili sugestijama.


Vaš me slučaj jako podsjeća na moj. Ja sam 1979. godište kao i Vi, prošla sam 4 svježa postupka sa svojim stanicama + 1 FET, dva puta ostala trudna, oba puta kiretaža u 8 tt, prošlog kolovoza sam bila u Pronatalu na donaciji js. Nažalost, neuspješno. Uz to smo i dobili samo dva embrija pa nemamo ni smrzlića. Nisam otkrila ništa po čemu bismo bili posebni. Mislim da je to možda i faktor sreće. Sada razmišljamo pokušati još jednom, iako smo mislili da nećemo više. U svakom slučaju, ako dobijete neki dobar savjet ili preporuku za dodatne informacije i pretrage, javite. To bi mi puno značilo. I sretno dalje. Nadam se da će idući pokušaj biti dobitni!

----------


## Panta13

Hueber, hvala što si podijelila svoje iskustvo. Zaista se zamisli čovjek nad time...
Od srca se nadam da ćete uspjeti u svojim nastojanjima.
Javljaj daljnji tijek događaja kada stigneš, pratit ću. U međuvremenu, ukoliko dođem do nekih saznanja, podijelit ću. Planiram kod svoje dr. vidjeti jesu li nužni kakvi dodatni pregledi prije ponovnog odlaska na FET.
Veliki pozdrav.

----------


## Panta13

Hueber, jedno pitanje, jeste li odmah imali ET oba embriona?
Kako u tvojoj poruci stoji da nije bilo zamrzavanja, pretpostavljam da jeste. S obzirom na moje godine i to da imam dijabetes u bliskoj obitelji, naveli smo da se vrati 1 e na ET-u čisto iz zdravstvenih razloga. Ima li kakve osnove u tvrdnji da se rijetko prime oba ploda te da bi imali veće šanse da smo išli na 2 ET...?

----------


## sejla

Usudila bih se reći da se u 80-90% slučajeva ipak vraćaju po dva embrija (ukoliko je moguće naravno), kako bi se povećale šanse jer čak ni dva super embrija nažalost ne znače odmah trudnoću (a tek blizanačku...)
Moje osobno iskustvo je da smo pred postupak u teoriji bili spremni na vraćanje dva embrija, međutim dr je na temelju moje sitne građe, manje srčane mane i Hashimota odlučio da se vraćaju jedan po jedan (tako su sada i sačuvani) kako bi se potencijalna blizanačka trudnoća izbjegla. Iako, budući da sam prvi put bila tek u 24oj, imali smo i pregršt vremena ispred sebe, pa nismo osjećali pritisak.

----------


## Dina06

Pozdrav! Koliko dugo ste cekali od konzultacijana do pronalaska donorke?

----------


## Panta13

Sejla, hvala na svim informacijama.
 Planiram se konzultirat sa svojom dr. prije idućeg FET-a., obaviti pregled, eventualno i kakve dodatne nalaze pa shodno svemu vidjeti što dalje. 
Zahvaljujem, Lp.

----------


## Panta13

Dina06, nama je od konz. do pronalaska donorke prošlo 17 dn.

----------


## sos15

Pozdrav,

ima li neko iskustva sa donacijom zamrznutih embriona? Obicno se pise o svjezim postupcima, ali nama je i ova mogucnost u Pragu ponudjena, pa me interesuju vasa iskustva.

----------


## Rominka

> Pozdrav,
> 
> ima li neko iskustva sa donacijom zamrznutih embriona? Obicno se pise o svjezim postupcima, ali nama je i ova mogucnost u Pragu ponudjena, pa me interesuju vasa iskustva.


Draga Sos evo nas u 28tt!! Prvi uspjesni je bio 2017., ali nije nam bilo sudjeno. Zatim smo imali jos dva pokusaja i evo treci, u novoj klinici u sasvim novoj varijanti protokola uspjelo nam je i cekamo dvije bebuske. 
U kojoj ste ono klinici, da ne lutam sad unatrag?

----------


## sos15

Draga Rominka, tvoja trudnica je bio podsticaj da ponovo krenemo u ovu borbu. Cestitam ti od srca!
I mi smo presli u Europe Ivf, na zalost sa nasim materijalom ponovo neuspjesno. 
Sad je odluka pala: skupljamo novac i krecemo sa donacijom embriona. Zato promisljamo i opciju donacije zamrznutog.
Koju ste vi varijantu protokola imali?

----------


## Rominka

Hvala ti draga!
Kult je bio jedini koji me zaista poslusao i pristao na FET u prirodnom ciklusu. Tako smo i krenuli. Deveti dan je uveo estrofem, ali vaginalno jer djeluje lokalno i ovaj put mi zaista nije smetao, nije bilo nuspojava. Od pocetka ciklusa sam krenula s clexanima, 2,5 mg dekortina i zeljezo sam pila (ali to mi je pod normalno inace u zivotu). Na dan transfera smo uveli i crinone gel, a Kult mi je na transferu rekao da se vidimo za koju godinu kad pozelim jos blizanaca. Samo sam se nasmijala na to, no eto .... i ono najbitnije jest da nisam planirala ici u postupak, vec sam otisla na papu i moja gin je rekla da je steta propustiti. A kako oni nemaju kolektivne i rekli su da dodjemo mi smo planirani godisnji umjesto u Austriji proveli u Pragu i tek predzadnji dan sam bila u klinici. Iskreno mislim da mi je to bila najbitnija stavka jer nikad nisam otisla u postupak toliko opustena, bez prethodne pripreme mjesecima. Bilo je doslovce stani pani, kreni!

----------


## Lovelife

Drage ženice koje imate iskustva, da li se uvijek vraćaju dva embrija? (Naravno ako ih imamo vise).

----------


## Rominka

Lovelife vraca se u dogovoru s dr. Sve ovisi o tvojim godinama, nekim eventualnim popratnim dijagnozama. Ja sam vracala po dva svaki put, a zadnji mi je bio plan transfer jednog ali je dr rekao da bi on ipak dva. I eto, oba su se uhvatila.

----------


## sejla

Uglavnom da, osim ako je iz određenih zdravstvenih razloga uputno izbjeći potencijalnu blizanačku trudnoću, ili ako je to želja samog para pa se tako dogovore s dr.

----------


## hueber

> Hueber, jedno pitanje, jeste li odmah imali ET oba embriona?46
> Kako u tvojoj poruci stoji da nije bilo zamrzavanja, pretpostavljam da jeste. S obzirom na moje godine i to da imam dijabetes u bliskoj obitelji, naveli smo da se vrati 1 e na ET-u čisto iz zdravstvenih razloga. Ima li kakve osnove u tvrdnji da se rijetko prime oba ploda te da bi imali veće šanse da smo išli na 2 ET...?


Oprosti što tek sad odgovaram, nije me nije bilo neko vrijeme ovdje. Da, vratili su mi oba embrija jer smatraju da je tako veća šansa za uspjeh. I inače sam  i sa svojim stanicama uvijek imala ET dva embrija. Sigurno da su šanse puno veće. Veće za 100 %, ali raste i rizik od blizanačke trudnoće i na koncu krajeva, nije garancija uspjeha (vidi po meni). To je malo hazarderski. Pitaj liječnike, oni uvijek imaju neku svoju procjenu po tom pitanju.

----------


## Sanshi

Pozdrav cure, citam vase komentare i opet nisam sigurna sta nam je raditi. Uglavnom, upravo zavrsili s jednim ciklusom umjetne u Austriji (Vivaneo), na zalost bezuspjesno. Prije godinu dana punktirali mi 14 jajasca, 8 embrija napravili i od toga samo 3 ostala. Prvi embriotransfer sa 1 embrio se primio no u 8. tjednu srce ne kuca i ja zavrsila na kiretazi. Drugi embriotransfer sa preostala 2 embrija, jedan embric odmah otisao a drugi se primio. Sve super no u 12. tjednu prenatal test pa zatim amnioceteza potvrdili trisomniju 13 i ja opet zavrsila na kiretazi. Tu sam pocela sumnjati da nesto s nasim embrijima debelo nije u redu. Sad vas molim vi koje znate vise od mene da mi kazete koja testiranja bi suprug i ja trebali odraditi po pitanju kromosomskih anomalija? Ali prije PGD i PFC.

----------


## Rominka

Sanshi, zao mi je da ste to morali proci. Je limvas itko uputio da odradite kariograme? S time bi trebalo poceti, da vidite genetsku situaciju, pa onda dalje dogovarati i planirati.

----------


## Unadva

Zanima me da li je netko bio na donaciji u Slovačkoj. Navodno da je dosta povoljnije. Zanimaju me iskustva i ako netko ima kakvih preporuka. Hvala!

----------


## Thisted

Pozdrav svima,
Ide li neka 13.3 tj na petak 13  :Smile:  na kliniku u PFC u Pragu 
Ili sam to samo ja  :štrika:

----------


## Lovelife

Drage cure kada se počinje piti Decortin?
Sto mislite da li je opasno sada za nas uzimati imunosupresive obzirom na ovu situaciju sa Korona virusom?

----------


## Thisted

Meni ga uvode nakon transfera .
I bez obzira na situaciju uradicu kako dr Lazarovska kaze .

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Thisted na odgovoru. Jel tebi u Hrv.daju na recept Decortin? 
I sto vama u Pfcu kažu, sve je normalno kod njih?
Meni je koordinatorica rekla da za sada oni rade, ali da zatvaraju kina, kazališta i sl.
Ja se moram pripremiti sa Estrofemima, pa nebi bas da ih pijem i onda ne mogu ići zbog mogućeg kaosa

----------


## Thisted

Ja idem sutra ujutro. Mislili smo nocas, al smo se predomislili.
Da, Decortin na recept, vise bih volela Prednison a kazu da je isto.
Videcemo  :Wink: 
Kad se ti spremas ?

----------


## Lovelife

Sretan put!
Vi idete na donaciju? 
Pa ja ne znam sto ćemo sada kada je ovakva situacija sa tim Corona virusom, sve zatvaraju

----------


## Alondra

Thisted sretno!  :Smile:   :Kiss:  
Ja sam pila Nizon koji ima isti sastav kao Prednison.

----------


## Thisted

Stigli mi u Prag.
Hotel Clarion Congres pun je kineza

----------


## gregibela

> Idemo po preostale smrzliće iz naseg jedinog postupka donacije, i evo nadamo se po našu treću srećicu  Prva curka nam je uspjeh iz prve iz svježeg postupka, a dečko drugi uspjeh iz prve - et smrzlića. 
> Endometrij mi je oba puta bio 8mm 10dc, a i na dane samog transfera, tj iza 15dc.
> Zasto je 9,7mm problem ?


Jao, tvoja priča je stvarno prekrasna  :Smile: 
Nama se svi čude kaj sve ovo već dvije godine prolazimo u želji za trećim djetetom. A želja je ogromna, kao i tuga kod svakog neuspjelog postupka...
Problem je što mi je endometrij skoro 10 mm na 8. dan ciklusa. Uglavnom, kad dođe do trenutka za transfer bude predebel. Kako nije dobar pretanki endometrij, nije ni predebeli  :Sad:

----------


## gregibela

Danas sam poslala mail našoj kordinatorici u Pronatal s upitom kakva je situacija zbog korone.
Uglavnom, rekla je da klnika radi, ali strancima je zabranjen ulazak u zemlju i obustavljeni su postupci za strance do daljnjega.
Tak nekaj sam i očekivala  :Sad:

----------


## Thisted

Mi smo se jutros vratili iz Praga .
Tamo vise nista ne radi osim apoteka, prodavnica hrane i benzinskih pumpi. Granice se zatvaraju u ponoc sa nedelje na ponedeljak.
Kroz Slovacku se ne moze proci, mi smo se vracali preko Austrije.
Na nasoj granici su nam preporucili samoizolaciju na 14 dana.

----------


## sejla

Thisted, sretno!!! Cekamo lijepe vijesti  :Smile: 

Gregibela, hvala  :Smile:  Joj da,to nitko ne razumije osim nas koji smo u toj prici... Naravno da je prisutan rizik, kod mene bi to bio i treci cr kad bi uspjelo... Ali jednostavno moramo jos dati sansu, a sreca koja bi bila kad bi uspjelo...neopisivo  :Zaljubljen: 

Evo ja imam srecu da mi endometrij nije zadavao problema. Prirodno mi je tanak, oko 4mm, uz terapiju estrofema 10.dan dode do 8mm i dalje izgleda ne mrda....
Ne znam postoji li neka terapija kojom se moze regulirati pretjerano zadebljanje.
Kad vi planirate odlazak?

----------


## gregibela

Draga Sejla,
Ako te išta tješi, moja frendica je ove godine rodila 3. put na carski bez ikakvih problema.
Nisu mi ništa spominjali što se tiče ljekova da se smanji zadebljanje. Bila sam na MOCK postupku gdje su pratili uz minimalnu dozu Estrofema kako mi reagira endometrij i rekli da je super. Tako da se nadam da znaju što rade.
Mi smo u fazi da smo obavili sve pretrage koje su nas tražili i  čekali smo da nam nađu donoricu. Sad će s obzirom na situaciju to sve sigurno biti pomaknuto za par mjeseci  :Sad:

----------


## Thisted

Evo mene  :Smile: 
Putovala dan prije zatvaranja granica , KET bio na petak 13 .
Juce vadila krv , prijavljujem betu 8552,3  :Smile:  
UZV zakazan za 10 .4

----------


## Rominka

> Evo mene 
> Putovala dan prije zatvaranja granica , KET bio na petak 13 .
> Juce vadila krv , prijavljujem betu 8552,3  
> UZV zakazan za 10 .4



Wow  :Zaljubljen:  uhvatilo se jako!  Cestitam vam od srca! A mirisi mi na duplice  :Sing:  :Sing:

----------


## Thisted

Jos nisam svesna , a zelja mi je da imam blizance. 
Prva trudnoca mi je isto bila blizanacka, al tad nisam mirovala .
Sad je sve drugacije , ova nesretna korona nam ide u prilog .

----------


## Beti3

> Evo mene 
> Putovala dan prije zatvaranja granica , KET bio na petak 13 .
> Juce vadila krv , prijavljujem betu 8552,3  
> UZV zakazan za 10 .4


Kako je lijepo pročitati ovako dobru vijest u ova teška vremena! Veselim se s vama.

----------


## Thisted

Hvala vam , Rominka i Beti 3.
Odavno mi planiramo otici u Prag , al nas stalno nesto vracalo. Prvo smo hteli u VIII , tad sam zavrsila na laparatomiji, pa u X , tad sam zavrsila na histeroskopiji . Nikako sve uskladiti, pa krenuli sa Duphastonom, nikako izazvati menstruaciju , a kupila i pripremila sve za protokol. 
Onda mi je dr Sonja trazila hormone , koji su pokazali da sam u ovulaciji. I dobila sam mail da ukoliko zelim dodjem u Prag 12.3 a transfer na petak 13 . Naravno bez razmisljanja smo krenuli . Sve proslo odlicno , trebali u subotu u prepodnevnim satima krenuti kuci . Medjutim saznali smo iz nekih naslova na internetu da se granica sa Slovackom zatvorila. Spakovali smo se brzinom svetlosti i celu noc vozili do kuce . Onda smo zavrsili u samoizolaciji .
Evo sad smo " slobodni " i trudni .
Vadjenje bete u ovakvoj situaciji je posebna prica  :Wink:  tu su me nasetali max

----------


## sejla

Moram poskočiti  :Very Happy:  Draga Thisted, čestitke i ovim putem  :Heart:  Veselimo se prebrojavanju 10.04. !!!!!
Stvarno nam ovakve vijesti trebaju, baš je težak period došao za sve nas, nadam se da će čim prije završiti pa da se veselimo novim odlascima u čarobni Prag  :Love: 

svima  :Kiss:  i  :Love:

----------


## Alondra

Thisted čestitke i od mene, odlične vijesti, sad samo lagano i biće sve dobro! Sve najbolje  :Kiss:

----------


## Lovelife

Thisted, čestitke i od mene!
Sada se čuvaj i odmaraj.
A jesi li uzimala sto od dodatnih metoda?

----------


## Thisted

Hvala vam svima puno <3
Samo Embriologue, sve dr nije imalo smisla.
Imam divnu koordinatorku koja vodi racuna da ne placam nesto sto nije potrebno .

----------


## Lovelife

Da, to je super, povjerenje, a ne samo da prodaju.
A zašto ostalo nije imalo smisla? I išli ste na donaciju js?

----------


## Thisted

Da. 
Nije bilo smisla jer su embrioni bili savrseni (120 h) pitala sam kada da ocekujem gnjezdjenje, receno mi je za par sati,  zato nije trebao LASZT - stanjivanje . 
Moje skromno misljenje je da se prvi ugnjezdio u putu, dok smo jurili kuci da nam ne zatvore granice . A drugi par dana posle.
Uzela sam Embriologue, da povecam sanse  :Smile: 
Imala sam problem sa prvom koordinatorkom Mirnom, nju nisam ni upoznala ( komunicirali mailom ) 
Ovo mi je bio treci put da sam u PFC klinici, prezadovoljna sam sa dr Sonjom i sa Marijom.
Nikad se nisam osecala kao na traci , imala sam problema bez obzira na odlaske tamo.
Znaci nije se znalo ni kad cu ni da li cu ici i Marija i dr Sonja su mi svaki put pomogle . Ja posaljem izvestaje od ginekologa u Prag , dobijem Sonjino misljenje i preporucenu terapiju .
Cak sam se odusevila kad su mi rekli da je KET 900 e a da mi kao stari pacijenti ( prvi put smo bili 2015 god ) imamo popust 200 e .
Mozda sam zato tako lako odlucila da uzmem Embriologue koji kosta 200 e.
Celi ovaj moj postupak je bio kao u filmu, ja vam  jos uvek nisam svesna da se to dogodilo.
U petak ujutro idem na UZV pa vam javim sta se desava.
Puno pozdrava i svu srecu zelim vam svima

----------


## Thisted

Kucaju 2 ❤❤

----------


## Tinca18

Čestitam

----------


## Tinca18

Molim Vas ima li koja od vas cjenik od pfc na mailu?
S obzirim na koronu, nista ne radi, i nisu mi poslali cjenik, samo info da ce mi se javiti kad bude za to uvjeta.

----------


## Lovelife

Thisted, čestitam! 
Znaci, ovo ti je bio treći transfer u PFC-u? Svaki puta ste vraćali 2 embrija? 
Tko bi nam to trebao reci kakve su nam kvalitete embriji i sto bi preporučili od dodatnih metoda (embriolog, doktor)?
Hvala! Ja nemam bas takvo iskustvo, da dobijem takve “detaljne” informacije, ali ja sam u Pronatalu

----------


## Thisted

Hvala.
Da treca sreca .
Mi u PFC svaki put pred postupak imamo sastanak sa embriologom i koordinatorkom koja nam prevodi i objasnjava sta on kaze.
Vidimo svoje embrione , kazu nam sta od metoda moze da se koristi a sta nema potrebe .
Dr Sonju vidim u sali na 5 min i to je to.
Eto ja sam dokaz da se moze isti dan nakon transfera vracati, da se ne lezi . Pod uslovom da si suvozac .
Nismo hteli tako, ali sila zakon menja .

----------


## Rominka

Thisted, cestitam od srca  :Heart:  sad polako, dosadno naprijed! Bit ce duplica ove godine  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

> Thisted, čestitam! ����������������  �
> Znaci, ovo ti je bio treći transfer u PFC-u? Svaki puta ste vraćali 2 embrija? 
> Tko bi nam to trebao reci kakve su nam kvalitete embriji i sto bi preporučili od dodatnih metoda (embriolog, doktor)?
> Hvala! Ja nemam bas takvo iskustvo, da dobijem takve “detaljne” informacije, ali ja sam u Pronatalu


s embriologom bi trebali moci razgovarati o embrijima...sve ovo ostalo sto uzimamo/ne uzimamo nije znanstveno dokazano da zaista utjece ili ne utjece, pomaze ili ne pomaze...to je sve ponuda/potraznja. Mi smo npr isto uzeli embrioglue vise zbog psihe da znas da si pokusao sve iako je dr rekao da nam nece nista sugerirati..sve se svodi na kraju na to imas li novcica ili nemas.

----------


## Thisted

Hvala svima, Rominka tebi sretno do kraja ❤

----------


## Azoivi

Cure ja sam u postupku u Njemackoj gdje tjedan trudnoce ne racunaju od 1. dana zadnje mrnstruscije vec racunaju od 14 dana prije dana punkcije, prema tome izracunu moja doktorica kaze da bi se kod mene plod vec trebao viditi jer sam 6+2, a ne 5+5 kako sam ja od menstruacije racunala...molim vas pomozite!

----------


## Beti3

Voljela bih da ima riječi koje ti mogu pomoći, ali samo će vrijeme to učiniti. Znam da je najteže čekati, ali za par ćeš dana znati. Pokušaj nekako natjerati vrijeme da ti brže teče u glavi i cijelo vrijeme samoj sebi govoriti: bit će dobro, bit će dobro.  :Heart: 
Ali, ostavi i komadić mogućnosti da neće biti dobro, da te ne slomi ako ne bude.
Nadam se da sam ti mrvicu pomogla, ako ništa znaš da sam pročitala i držim ti fige.

----------


## sejla

> Cure ja sam u postupku u Njemackoj gdje tjedan trudnoce ne racunaju od 1. dana zadnje mrnstruscije vec racunaju od 14 dana prije dana punkcije, prema tome izracunu moja doktorica kaze da bi se kod mene plod vec trebao viditi jer sam 6+2, a ne 5+5 kako sam ja od menstruacije racunala...molim vas pomozite!


Draga Azoivi,
ja nikad neću zaboraviti kad mi je na prvom uzv u prvoj trudnoći dr bez pardona rekao da se radi o blighted ovumu. Onako potpuno laički, spontano sam pitala je li moguće da je samo prerano za uzv, na što mi je rekao da bi se trebalo sada vidjeti i da se ne nadam. Za 2 dana ponovila uzv, inicijalni embrionalni odjek i sve u redu, a danas je taj blighted ovum predivna djevojčica od 7 godina  :Heart: 
Držim fige da će i kod tebe biti sve dobro, potpisujem Beti3  :Smile: 

Thisted, bravo za blizićeeee  :Heart:  Nek je školski do samog kraja  :Love: 

Rominka, koji si ti već tt, kako tvoje društvo u buši?  :Kiss:

----------


## Azoivi

Upravo se to i kod mene desilo, bila sam jucer na ultrazvuku i kuca moje 1 srculence, otkrili smo jos jednu gestacijsku sa žumanjcanom i plod je unutra, tu se jos ne cuje srce al vjerujem da hoce do iduceg ultrazvuka! Koliko sam se samo isplaka zbog nicega, kakvi su to doktori i strucnjaci

----------


## Rominka

> Draga Azoivi,
> ja nikad neću zaboraviti kad mi je na prvom uzv u prvoj trudnoći dr bez pardona rekao da se radi o blighted ovumu. Onako potpuno laički, spontano sam pitala je li moguće da je samo prerano za uzv, na što mi je rekao da bi se trebalo sada vidjeti i da se ne nadam. Za 2 dana ponovila uzv, inicijalni embrionalni odjek i sve u redu, a danas je taj blighted ovum predivna djevojčica od 7 godina 
> Držim fige da će i kod tebe biti sve dobro, potpisujem Beti3 
> 
> Thisted, bravo za blizićeeee  Nek je školski do samog kraja 
> 
> Rominka, koji si ti već tt, kako tvoje društvo u buši?


Sejla, evo me danas hospitalizirana. Decko nam je na 2,7kg a cura slabo dobila i tek na 2kg, a danas sam 35+1....sad ce pratiti tjedan dana pa ce vidjeti u kojem smjeru cemo, kuci ili porod

----------


## Thisted

Rominka, sretno do kraja . Nestrpljivo cekam da javis kad upoznas svoje bebice .

Azoivi, procitala sam tvoj slucaj, nisam znala sta bih ti rekla. Ja sam i sad zbunjena sa svojom trudnocom. Znam dan menstruacije, znam i dan transfera , moja dr je uzela nesto izmedju ta dva kao prvi dan trudnoce  :Smile: 

Nista me ne zanima , samo da sve bude dobro do kraja sto zelim i svima vama od <3

----------


## Beti3

Rominka, velika su ti djeca i sigurni su to tjedni. Sad ćete lijepo biti pod povećanom pažnjom i brzo ćete se upoznati.
 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Maja*

Mi smo prošle godine prvi puta bili u Pronatalu na transferu, na donaciji zamrznutih embrija, 2 embrija su mi vraćena, jedan se uhvatio, i sada imamo dečkića od 6 mjeseci. Uspjelo od prve i bez ikakvih problema i komplikacija! Maleni je presladak, zdrav, živahan, pametan... Ma da sam mogla imati svoje dijete (genetski), ne bi bolje ispao!

----------


## Azoivi

Mpo doktorica racuna dan punkcije, moja ginekologica racuna isto nesto izmedu...i ja sam zbunjena, al bitno da ❤ kucaju...i ja svima zelim sto i sebi  zasluzile smo nakon toliko godina borbe i suza ...

----------


## Azoivi

Rominka tebe pratim od kad sam se prvi put susrela sa dijagnozom azoospermije...jako jako jako mi je drago radi tebe, bit ce sve u redu fina je to kilaza za taj stupanj trudnoce i 2 bebice, cura ce to stici jer jelte ipak je to cura, a znamo kakve smo mi...❤

----------


## Alondra

Rominka držimo fige za tebe, moja si inspiracija i hvala ti na svemu  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## sejla

Azoivi, super, bas mi je drago, joj znam kroz što si prošla...al neka zato sada sve bude školski  :Love: 

Rominka, joj znači uskoro čitamo lijepe vijesti  :Heart:   ovo su super tjedni za bliziće, i njihova tezina je vec ok (moja je s 39 tt rođena 2760g), nek se još malo zbuckaju koliko doktori procjene i onda slijedi čaroban susret  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Rominka

Cure moje drage, u pon nam je konacan dogovor za cr. U ut sam 36tt tako da uspjeli smo bez nekih vecih drama dogurati do kraja. Slijedeci tjedan se upoznajemo, napokon! Emocije koje me peru ne mogu opisati - znam samo da ce to biti prava katarza  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Bit će super, ne brini. Strašno naporno, ali divno.
Moja je prijateljica imala ploču na zidu, podijeljenu na pola na kojoj je pisala kad je koja beba jela i koliko. Rekla mi je da ih je to spasilo, jer ponekad nije znala tko je ona sama, a kamoli koju bebu ima u naručju.

----------


## Emanuel1

Zene moje, da li se kojoj beta hcg nije pravilno duplala a da je imala normalnu trudnocu I rodila zdravo dijete? Moja prva bhcg je bila 1800, druga 3380. Hvala vam puno na odgo oru.

----------


## Alondra

Rominka želim vam svu sreću ovoga svijeta! Čekamo ih  :Smile:

----------


## makajica

Drage moje suborke, da se i ja javim nakon puno vremena... nakon godinu i pol od neuspješnog postupka u Pronatalu u Budojevicama, ponovo razmišljamo o kretanju u nove borbe. Pnonatal i Ljiljanu otpisujemo jer jednostavno nam se na kraju nije sviđala komunikacija...uslužna je ona i sve ali dok se njoj da a doktora nit vidjeli nit ćuli... osim na konzultacijama, pa na pregledu endometrija prije postupka neki drugi, na transferu neki skroz treći ljudi a da ne velim kako je tekla naplata i kako je zbrajala što se sve pribrojiti da... tako da... Mislim da se vraćamo u Prag e sad ali na pameti mi je I Gyncare klinika u Košicama u Slovačkoj... tamo je Mirna iz PFCa. Da li je itko ikada s njima možda bio u kontaktu ?

Pozdrav  svima i šaljem dobre vibre da nam se svima ostvare naše želje !

----------


## Alondra

Emanuel1 to nije velika razlika, najbolje je uvijek ono najteže a to je da sačekaš pregled, vrijeme će pokazati.
Makajica, nemam info za tu kliniku, ukoliko saznaš nešto podijeli za ostale... Do tad jačaj imunitet i biće dobro  :Smile:  Ja nosim dvije curke iz Europe IVF, trenutno smo u 26oj nedjelji... 
Rominka javi se  :Smile:

----------


## Durmire

Cure.. Da vam se javim - nisam posla u Prag. Odlucila da dam jos jednu sansu klinici lokalno. I uspjelo je  :Smile:  za sada imamo jedno srce a vidi se i druga gestacijska (kojoj ne daju velike sanse) ali nam se san ostvario!! Svima vama dobrim zenama zelim isto! Ljubim vas i srecno!

----------


## Rominka

Samo brzinski, jer u bolnici nema signala pa moram setat po hodniku da ulovim.
21.4 u 10:14/16 su rodjeni Rea & Ian carskim. Seka nam je 1,8kg i dobila je zuticu pa jos nije s nama, a braco 2,8kg i mi se mazimo. 
Cure volim vas  :Kiss:

----------


## inada

Rominka cestitke od nas i sretno

----------


## Beti3

Rominka, čestitam! Divna vijest!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Alondra

Rominka prekrasna vijest sada uživajte, brzo će i seka da vam se pridruži!!  :Smile:  Durmire čestitke još jednom  :Kiss:

----------


## velikavisoka

Pozdrav,
ima li tko ikakvu info tj koga mi preporučate za komplikacije IVF-a u Pragu ili bilogdje u Češkoj, Europi... 
Naime, ne pitam za sebe, već za dobru frendicu, da ne bi bilo zabune.
Vrlo kratko, radi se o ozbiljno zapuštenom OHSS-u (govorimo o periodu cca 9 godina) koji je prešao, sumnja se, u CLS (capilary leak syndrome). Žena je sa svojih 60 kg uobičajene težine došla na 108kg i ne mrda, samo buja (pije samo vodu i jede zelenje, nije debljina). Tjedno dobiva 3-4kg.  Prošla sve moguće dr u RH i sad je doslovno pred zidom, a stanje se samo pogoršava. Dakle ako itko, bilo tko zna nekog dr koji se bavi teškim komplikacijama IVF-a, molim preporuku...

Navodno postoji i neki dobar reproduktivni endokrinolog na VV, ali shvaćam da ovo nije tema o VV, ako slučajno netko ovdje postoji tko mu zna ime, molim i tu info...

U međuvremenu je poslala papire u PFC pa čeka odgovor tj termin za skype konzultacije ili što će joj već preporučiti s obzirom na situaciju...

Hvala puno unaprijed...

----------


## Lovelife

Rominkaaaa, čestitam!!! Ajmee, uživajte!

----------


## sejla

Draga Rominka... 'poznajemo se' oko 8-9 godina, otkako sam u ovoj priči i na forumu...Bodrila si me u moja dva postupka-moje dvije trudnoće, i evo stvarno suzim od sreće što si napokon i ti došla do svojih srećica  :Heart:   :Heart:  Čestitke od sveg srca!!! Uživajte u maženju i paženju, a seka neka čim prije dobije potrebnu kilažu da vam se može pridružiti... A onda kod kuće  :Zaljubljen:  Nadam se da ste dobro, i da se ti dobro osjećaš nakon cr  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## sejla

Durmire, čestitam!!!! Sretno i mirno do samog kraja  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Rominka cestitam draga  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

Durmire cestitam i sretno do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## Durmire

Hvala svima

----------


## Durmire

Hvala svima  :Smile:  Rominka cestitam i jos jednom ostalim curama puno srece id srca!! <3

----------


## Tinca18

Rominka, Durmire čestitam!!!!!

----------


## Tinca18

Ima netko iskustva sa dr. Rapsa u Ivf europe.
Imamo zakazane konzultacije s njim s obzirom da je dr. Kult vec duze na bolovanju.

----------


## Panta13

Pozdrav, ima li netko od vas tko se slučajno sprema na put u Češku? Dobila sam obavijest iz Pronatala da će ponovno biti moguće ući u zemlju za FET uz zadržavanje od 24 sata u zemlji. To mi izgleda kao maraton sa sjedanjem u auto odmah po zahvatu.  Kontakt u Stožeru vezano uz prelazak granica nije imao informacije o potrebnim formalnostima koje treba ispuniti za odlazak u inozemstvo. Može li se uopće proći kroz Sloveniju i Austriju? Ako ima tko od vas tko razmišlja o putovanju u sljedećih mjesec, dva, a ima kakve informacije, pliz podijelite. Svakako bih tražila od klinike detaljne upute no, čisto ako imate neka iskustva ili saznanja iz prve ruke, bila bih zahvalna.

----------


## Tinca18

I ja se spremam al nemam nikakvih informacija jos.
S tim da ja trebam donaciju tak da ja moram biti tamo cca 7 dana.
Imamo konzultacije 14.5.pa cu pitati za info.

----------


## sejla

Mi smo planirali naš FET u 6.mj, međutim s obzirom na situaciju, pričekat ćemo... ne želimo ovako navrat-nanos, tako da je izgledno tamo negdje krajem godine kada bi trebalo, nadajmo se, biti sigurnije...
Sada je po povratku potrebno u samoizolaciju 14 dana.

----------


## Panta13

Hvala vam na odgovorima, poslat ću upit klinici za detaljnija pojašnjenja kako bi sve to skupa izgledalo. Ja sam radi godina i dijagnoze planirala to što skorije, imali smo ET u veljači koji nije uspio, stoga prije FET-a trebam napraviti histeroskopiju sa biopsijom što je opet vezano uz poslovanje gin. klinika u RH koje neće otvarati za dijagnostičke pretrage i zahvate prije 11.05.

----------


## Lovelife

Mi smo planirali ići krajem 3.mjeseca na FET, i taman su svi zatvorili granice tako da smo morali odgoditi..
Plan nam je ići čim budu uvjeti za to..jer ja moram obaviti FET do svojeg 39.rodendana koji je krajem 7.mjeseca.
Kod nas je komplicirano i to sto suprug radi van Hrvatske, a nema ni busa ni aviona do Praga (za sada).
Znaci da on dodje u Hrv po mene prvo bi trebao u Hrv biti 14 dana u izolaciji..
Ovo sve sada izgleda neizvedivo, nadam se da će kroz mjesec dana sve smiriti.. ili da bar dobijemo neke dozvole s kojima možemo prijeći granicu.

----------


## Lovelife

Panta13, jeste li bili u Pronatalu i sto ste uzeli od dodatnih metoda? 
Hvala!

----------


## Panta13

Lovelife, mi smo krajem siječnja stigli u Pronatal, ET je bio početkom veljače, uzeli smo onaj extra paket donacija sa Timelapsom i embrioglueom. Svi su parametri bili ok, međutim nismo uspjeli. Zbog toga i moram histeroskopiju. Kako sam u ranijem klimakteriju, plan je bio na FET što skorije. No, kako ste i sami rekli, u ovoj situaciji samo preostaje čekanje. Nadam se da ćete uspjeti do 7 mj. isplanirati put.

----------


## Lovelife

Panta 13, a kako si se pripremala za ET? Da li uzimaš hormonsku terapiju ili još uvijek imaš svoj ciklus? 
Također preuranjena menopauza je i moj problem

----------


## Panta13

Lovelife, zadnji nalaz AMH je bio 2.2 pmol/L, estradiol mi je vrlo nizak, no još uvijek imam menzes, čak je na zadnjem UZV-u dr. vidjela i par folikula, no j. stanice su u postupcima bile jako loše kvalitete. Na zadnjem UZV, nakon neuspjelog ET, 10 dn ciklusa, endometrij svega 1 mm. Nemam drugih pokazatelja tog stanja, štitnjača je ok. Preporuka dr. je bila nakon postupka krenuti s nadomjesnom terapijom. Nisam spomenula da sam od dodatnih metoda uz Time Lapse i Embrioglue uzimala i Ass. Hatching. Embrioglue, ukoliko želimo, treba ponoviti u sljedećem FET - u. Iz klinike mi je rečeno kako se u zemlju ulazi sa potvrdom klinike o razlozima putovanja, na tri jezika, s obzirom kako bih ja trebala proći Sloveniju, Austriju i za ulaz u R. Češku. Izdaje se i za partnera. Bilo bi idealno čekat daljnje popuštanje mjera, s obzirom na naša pravila o samoizolaciji po povratku, jer imamo isti problem, on neće moći toliko dugo izostati s posla po povratku. Od priprema prije ET-a sam se usklađivala s donoricom s Yasminom, potom sam od 2.dn ciklusa  uzimala Estrofem 8 mg, Decortin 5 mg, a nakon punkcije j. s. i Utrogestan oralno 3x2. 12 dn ciklusa mi je endometrij bio 10 mm i to mi je zadnji podatak, na dan ET mi ga nisu mjerili ultrazvučno.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala draga Panta13 na odgovoru, moj Amh je 0.01 pmol  :Sad: 
Sretno, nadam se da imate još smrzlica.. jeste li vraćali 2 embrija? 
Mi smo dobili samo 3 embrija, sa mladom donorkom, ne znam sto bi si čovjek mislio..

----------


## Panta13

Lovelife, razumijem te. Mi smo na kraju dobili 4 embrija, 1 je vraćen. Nismo ni sami znali ima li smisla vraćati jedan ili dva, različiti su stavovi, bojala sam se višeplodne trudnoće, mada mi je rečeno da su za to male šanse s obzirom na godine...
Drago mi je ako sam uspjela pomoći s info. I nadam se da će ova pandemija popustiti vrlo brzo.

----------


## LF2

Cure, jel znate nekog ko je radio Nifty sa donacijom oocita? Jel ima kakve veze, da li utječe na rezultat.
I da li je netko radio taj test a da je na niskomolekularnom heparinu tipa Clexana? Jer koliko čitam, on utječe. Ne znam gdje da postavim pitanje a na ovoj temi ima puno donacija.

----------


## Katesplit1

Meni su malom potvrdili potvrdili da može., blizanačka trudnoća dupla donacija
Ovim putem potvrđujem Vam i napismeno da smo dobili potvrdu od laboratorija da se test NIFTY Twins može raditi i u slučaju blizanačke IVF-trudnoće s doniranim jajnim stanicama.

U slučaju pitanja i/ili dodatnih informacija stojim Vam na raspolaganju.

----------


## Katesplit1

Ja ga nisam radila, ni taj ni nijedan drugi

----------


## Katesplit1

*mailom potvrdili

----------


## Lovelife

Panta 13, hvala  puno na informacijama

----------


## LF2

Hvala ti Kate. Evo da javim i na ovom topicu obzirom da sam tu najviše visila. Čisto zbog smrznute jajne stanice vs.friške.
Nakon 5 IVFova u Hrvatskoj i dva u Istanbulu gdje su nam potvrdili da nam svi embriji imaju kromosomske anomalije odlučili smo na donaciju j.s. 
Naravno da sam htjela na friške jer čitam da je bolja uspješnost, ali odluka je morala biti Makedonija sa smrznutim jer HZZO plaća cijeli postupak. To je bio jedini razlog jer smo sve novce potrošili na Istanbul.
U Makedoniji se dobije paket od 8 smrznutih j.s. Nama se oplodile 7 i od toga dobili 4 blastociste i 2 morule. Ili 5 blastocista + 1 morula. Ne sjećam se više. 
Ishod šok, stvarno nisam toliko očekivala obzirom da su smrznute.
Vratili dvije i eto me napokon trudna 11 tjedana  :Smile: . Jednoplodna trudnoća.
Donorica imala 23 godine, spermiogram odličan.
Cure sretno  :Kiss: 
Još uvijek ne mogu izgovoriti da sam trudna, strah samo takav. Dođem na UZV ili se tresem ili se rascmizdrim.

----------


## Lovelife

LF2 Čestitam! Sretno dalje!

----------


## Thisted

Rominka sad citam divne vesti .
Cestitam, dobro nam dosli Rea i Ian <3 <3

----------


## Rominka

LF2 cestitam od sveg srca <3 neka ti bude dosadno do kraja, a ona krece ringispil  :Smile: 

Hvala vam cure  :grouphug:  jos mi je nestvarno, jos se stipnem...i stalno ih ljubim.

----------


## LF2

Hvala cure. Lovelife  :Kiss: 
Rominka, čestitam ti od srca. Nema ljepšeg nego kad na kraju svih godina borbi pročitam 2020. R&I. Uživaj u svojoj obitelji, sve smo to zaslužile.

----------


## Violeta32

Pozdrav svima,

Vec dugo citam Vase postove...
Muz i ja smo planirali krajem godine ici na FET u Pfc u Pragu. Ali kako je nastao ovaj kaos sa korona virusom smo odlucili otici sto prije kako se na jesen ne bi ponovio isti scenarij sa zatvorenim granicama.

Kako vidim Ceska jos uvijek ne otvara granice...
Netko je napisao da su dobili info iz Pronatala da je moguce doci na 72 sata, a meni je kordinatorica iz Pfc-a rekla kako trenutno rade samo sa ceskim pacijentima..

Ima li jos netko sa foruma da je u kontaktu sa Pfc-om?

----------


## iva1988

Ja sam u kontaktu s Ksenijom iz PFC-a isto tako planiramo na FET što prije. Meni je jucer rekla da su jos uvijek zatvorene granice, nažalost. ������

----------


## Violeta32

Hvala na odgovoru. Ja sam isto komunicirala sa Ksenijom...onda se mozda i sretnemo!  :Smile: 
Sretno svima i nadam se otvorenju granica sto prije!!

----------


## Panta13

Je li moguće, s obzirom na ovo sa zatvorenim granicama naručiti isporuku E. u RH kako bi se FET obavio u nekoj od naših klinika? Možda je glupo pitanje, no smatram da je opravdano s obzirom na okolnosti. I ima li ko ideju koliko bi tako što koštalo? Unaprijed hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## Brananis

Pozdrav svima!  :Smile: 
Nova sam ovdje i za početak čestitam svim trudnicama i novim majkama  :Smile: 
Došla sam jer nemam pojma što radim pa mi treba savjet. Naime, imam 35 godina, dvije godine pokušavamo ostvariti trudnoću i ispostavilo se da ulazim u menopauzu. Upravo sam dobila papire u Petrovoj, onaj zahtjev za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo. I čitala sam o tome ovdje na forumu koja je procedura, ali sada sam se potpuno pogubila (a i inače sam malo smotana). Znači, planirala sam odmah u Češku, onda me doktor u Petrovoj zbunio s Rusijom i Makedonijom pa su mi dali ime neke žene iz HZZO-a koja je navodno upućena u to, neka ju zovem i ispitam malo o uvjetima u pojedinim zemljama. Dobila sam Margaretsku, oni ne znaju tko je ona niti mi znaju pomoći, dobila sam dalje neke brojeve. I sad si mislim da je možda bolje da pitam ovdje jer su tu stručnjakinje.
Dakle, planiram u Češku iako nisam potpuno zatvorena prema drugim opcijama. Na ovom zahtjevu moram napisati prijedlog zdravstvene ustanove u inozemstvu. Znači li to da ja prvo trebam imati ddogovor s klinikom prije no što pošaljem zahtjev HZZO-u ili je to samo prijedlog pa napišem nešto, a dalje mogu promijeniti (pretpostavljam da nije tako). Možete li me savjetovati što mi je činiti i otkud krenuti?

----------


## Lovelife

Drage cure, dobila sam informaciju iz Pronatala Prag da ukoliko dolazimo tamo, dobivamo potvrdu iz klinike, sto nije nikakav problem. Veći je problem sto sada traže da se testiramo na Covid 19 ukoliko ostajemo duže od 24 sata na teritoriju Češke. Test ne smije biti stariji od 4 dana. Hoteli se otvaraju od 25.5. To su informacije od danas.

----------


## Panta13

Lovelife, puno hvala na info.

----------


## Inesz

Cure sretno!
Trudnicama čestitke, a posebna čestitka Rominki!  :Heart:  :Heart:  

Ovdje je otvorena tema radi razmjene info o stanju u inozemnim klinikama vezano uz postupke i COVID 19.
Bi li ste upisale info o stanju u Češkoj?

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/94018-P...-doba-COVID-19

----------


## Violeta32

> Pozdrav svima! 
> Nova sam ovdje i za početak čestitam svim trudnicama i novim majkama 
> Došla sam jer nemam pojma što radim pa mi treba savjet. Naime, imam 35 godina, dvije godine pokušavamo ostvariti trudnoću i ispostavilo se da ulazim u menopauzu. Upravo sam dobila papire u Petrovoj, onaj zahtjev za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo. I čitala sam o tome ovdje na forumu koja je procedura, ali sada sam se potpuno pogubila (a i inače sam malo smotana). Znači, planirala sam odmah u Češku, onda me doktor u Petrovoj zbunio s Rusijom i Makedonijom pa su mi dali ime neke žene iz HZZO-a koja je navodno upućena u to, neka ju zovem i ispitam malo o uvjetima u pojedinim zemljama. Dobila sam Margaretsku, oni ne znaju tko je ona niti mi znaju pomoći, dobila sam dalje neke brojeve. I sad si mislim da je možda bolje da pitam ovdje jer su tu stručnjakinje.
> Dakle, planiram u Češku iako nisam potpuno zatvorena prema drugim opcijama. Na ovom zahtjevu moram napisati prijedlog zdravstvene ustanove u inozemstvu. Znači li to da ja prvo trebam imati ddogovor s klinikom prije no što pošaljem zahtjev HZZO-u ili je to samo prijedlog pa napišem nešto, a dalje mogu promijeniti (pretpostavljam da nije tako). Možete li me savjetovati što mi je činiti i otkud krenuti?


Ispricat cu svoju situaciju ako ce nesto pomoci...kada ni meni nista nije bilo jasno..

Kada sam zvala HZZO...birala sam 101 broj dok nisam dosla do prave osobe. Informacije koje daju su poprilicno nerazumljive i polovicne za osobe koje se prvi put susrecu sa necim ovakvim...

Ipak sam od silnog zvanja uspjela naletjeti na osobu, stvarno krasnu i izuzetno ljubaznu koja mi je sve lijepo objasnila. Ne sijecam se kako se preziva, ali na mob sam je spremila kao Dr. Sanja, broj 016397435.

Ugl, HZZO ima popis klinika koje imaju ugovore sa njima. Ti odaberes jednu (najbolje na internetu i forumu pronjuskati koja bi bila najbolja...po uspjesnosti, strucnosti ili naravno uvaziti savjet ginekologa koji te prati)
U medjuvremenu sa stranice HZZO-a skines obrazac "Lijecenje u inozemstvu" koje popunjavas skupa sa svojim ginekologom.

Nakon toga, javljas se samoj klinici. Klinika koju izaberes sa zadanog popisa ce te dalje uputiti u proceduru koja je njima vec sada rutina.

Koliko se sijecam mislim da je to to. Neka me netko slobodni ispravi ako grijesim.

Tamo gdje sam ja izgubila vrijeme je da nisam znala da HZZO ima popis klinika. Pa sam cijelo vrijeme komunicirala i sve dogovarala sa klinikom koja nije na njihovom popisu...

----------


## Brananis

Evo, dobila sam HZZO, odnosno pravnicu u Dalmatinskoj. Jasnije mi je, poslala sam mail Pronatalu i PFC-u. Muči me samo jedna stvar, kaže pravnica da je dr. iz Petrove u Zahtjevu i prijedlogu za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo trebao napisati pod napomenu da se radi o referentnom centru i da neka idem ponovno da mi to napišu, odnosno, ako ne napišu, da će procedura trajati 2-3 tjedna dulje. I sad meni nije jasno zašto treba napisati da se radi o referentnom centru ako je na zahtjevu štambilj Petrove, a svi znaju da je to referentni centar. Jesam li ja luda ili nešto ne razumijem?

----------


## Azoivi

Zenice, kako ste ostavljale utrogestan i estrifam nakon postupka, odjednom ili pomalo? Ja sam sad skoro 12 tjedan i doktorica mi je rekla da ih mogu ostaviti, ali mi nije rekla ni da vadim krv niti ista drugo....

----------


## inada

Azoivi, ja sam estrofem i utrogestan smanjivala tako da sam svaki tjedan koristila po jednu tabletu manje

----------


## Brananis

> Ispricat cu svoju situaciju ako ce nesto pomoci...kada ni meni nista nije bilo jasno..
> 
> Kada sam zvala HZZO...birala sam 101 broj dok nisam dosla do prave osobe. Informacije koje daju su poprilicno nerazumljive i polovicne za osobe koje se prvi put susrecu sa necim ovakvim...
> 
> Ipak sam od silnog zvanja uspjela naletjeti na osobu, stvarno krasnu i izuzetno ljubaznu koja mi je sve lijepo objasnila. Ne sijecam se kako se preziva, ali na mob sam je spremila kao Dr. Sanja, broj 016397435.
> 
> Ugl, HZZO ima popis klinika koje imaju ugovore sa njima. Ti odaberes jednu (najbolje na internetu i forumu pronjuskati koja bi bila najbolja...po uspjesnosti, strucnosti ili naravno uvaziti savjet ginekologa koji te prati)
> U medjuvremenu sa stranice HZZO-a skines obrazac "Lijecenje u inozemstvu" koje popunjavas skupa sa svojim ginekologom.
> 
> ...


Violeta32, hvala ti na odgovoru. U međuvremenu sam ih uspjela dobiti. Napisala sam, ali sam nova pa treba vremena dok mi ne odobre post. Slažem se, potpuno je nejasno za nekog tko ne zna o čemu se radi, jučer mi je bio potpuni kaos u glavi. Isto sam zvala puno brojeva prije no što sam nabasala na pravi. Ali dobro, sada je već jasnije, tako to valjda ide. Hvala na odgovoru još jednom.  :Smile:

----------


## Azoivi

Od kojeg tjedna si pocela smanjivati, jesi prije toga kontrolirala progesteron?

----------


## Lovelife

Brananis, napisi točno kako ti kažu na Hzzou jer će te vraćati nekoliko puta dok neće biti točno napisano i ispunjeno. 
Ja sam 3 x išla u Petrovu zbog tog ispunjavanja, poludila sam  :D, jer ako u Petrovoj ne znaju ispuniti a koja je referentni centar, onda žalosno, ali tako je. Dobro sve provjeri, možeš ići na Hzzo da ti daju točne uputite gdje sto moraju napisati u Petrovoj

----------


## Brananis

Lovelife, hvala ti, onda ću ići. Sad još odlučujem između Pronatala i PFC-a, naginjem PFC-u. Kad to odlučim i dogovorim, zvat ću Petrovu ponovno, nadam se da neću morati čekati termin na pregled :O, nego će me valjda primiti kada dođem (uz najavu). Pravnica je bila ok, rekla je da dođem s papirima u Dalmatinsku da sve pogledamo kada predajem da dokumentacija ne bi bila nepotpuna.

----------


## inada

Nisam nista kontrolirala samo sam pocela smanjivat doze po preporuci dr iz Praga i mog gin koji mi ovdje vodi trudnocu. Ne sjecam se tocno od kojeg tjedna ali tako negdje iza 12tt

----------


## Azoivi

Hvala ti puno na odgovoru!

----------


## Tinca18

Drage moje, da li ste vi birale donorku prema svojim krvnim grupama ili to nije bitno?
Traže me da se odlucim da li zelimo donorku moje krvne grupe ili nam to nije vazno, pa sad ja stvarno neznam....

----------


## sejla

Draga Tinca, meni su birali prema krvnoj grupi. Kod odabira se vode osnovnim fizičkim karakteristikama - tjelesna građa (visina i tezina), boja kose i očiju, te krvna grupa.

----------


## LF2

Kod mene nije bilo baš izbora, tako da je krvna grupa ko od partnera, ne moja.

----------


## Tinca18

Hvala vam, poslala sam im da bi htjeli nasu krvnu grupu pa ćemo vidjeti

----------


## Rominka

Tinca18, kod donacije se uvijek gleda uskladiti krvne grupe. Uz to gledaju i na boju kose, ociju, visinu, a neke klinike cak i na obrazovanje. Sretno!

Ines draga, hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## JelenaJA

Pozdrav drage
Nova sam ovde 
Ali nažalost u postupku imam dosta iskustva.Recite mi jel ima neka od vas informaciju u vezi Češke,Pronatala ili bilo koje klinike tamo.Ne znam jesu li počeli sa radom sa stranicima šta se dešava na granicama,mi smo u Austriji imamo embije u Pronatalu išli bi ali nam nikako ne daju informacije.Sve nešto kao može da se dodje na 24h ali ništa pouzdano.Hvala vam

----------


## Lovelife

JelenaJA, posalji Mail u kliniku i dobit ćeš najtočniju informaciju. Moja zadnja info je da ili možemo biti na teritoriju češke 24h ili test na Korona virus za duže dana

----------


## JelenaJA

[QUOTE=Lovelife;3163656]
Zvala sam ih.Oni kao može 24h da se bude tamo.Onda ja kažem treba mi injekcija 24h pre transfera i oni javicemo se.Pa ih nema.Pozovem opet kao možete injekciju i na dan transfera nebi bili prvi(ne znam jel je još neko to primao ili samo da me otkace)ali javicemo se još da proverimo za papire šta treba za put.I još ih nema.Luda kuća.Pa rekoh možda je neka uspela da ode.

----------


## JelenaJA

A isto me zanima kojim danima ciklusa ste imale embriotransfer zamrznutih embriona?

----------


## cackalica

Pozdrav, zanima me ima li netko iskustva sa PGT- M testiranjem embrija u Češkoj? Radi se o Huntingtonovoj bolesti, koju ima partner, planiramo u Unica kliniku čim ova situacija prođe. Zna li netko je li moguće dobiti pomoć države, s obzirom da takva procedura u Hrvatskoj ne postoji?

----------


## Inesz

Cackalica,
dobro dosla na forum i puno sreće u postupku i predimplantacijskoj dijagnostici.
Obzirom na stanje kod parnera imate pravo na 100% pokrića troškova postupka u inozemstvu. Mislim da je Belgija najpovoljnija opcija.
Prretraži malo po forumu!
 :Smile:

----------


## arlena

Pozdrav svima . Mi smo se odlučili za pfc ,sljedeći tj idem kod dr da nam ispuni zahtjev za liječenjem u inozemstvu na teret HZZO-oa, ivf/icsi + pgd. Poslala sam mail klinici ,još čekam odgovor. Dali je netko skoro podnosio zahtjev?Zanima me koliko se dugo čeka na odobrenje sa HZZO-a?

----------


## Lovelife

Arlena, čekaš oko mjesec dana.. da li slobodno pitam, idete na donaciju i zašto radite PGD?

----------


## Lovelife

Pitam zato jer mi idemo na donaciju js, a moj suprug ima gen na cisticnu fibrozu, i iako se sve donorke testiraju, možda bi i mi dobili financirani PGD od Hzzoa, nisam sigurna.. jer kada smo predavali papire nismo još imali te genetske testove, tj.rezultate. No oni garantiraju da su donorke testirane, iako mi nije bas svejedno. 
Jer bilo je slučajeva djece sa spinalnom mišićnom distrofijom, tako da ipak treba dobro razmisliti koju kliniku odabrati. Moja mpo dr.mi je rekla da neke rade kao na “divljem zapadu”, sto bi ja prevela: Pitanje da li ih testiraju na sve te teške genetske bolesti.

----------


## arlena

Ne idemo na donaciju,mi oboje imamo gen za spinalnu ,zato nam treba pgd. 
Hvala na odgovoru ,znači češku mogu planirati tek 7. mj .
Čula sam da to riješenje "vrijedi" 90 dana ,pretpostavljam da se mora započeti postupak u tih 90 dana, a ne i završiti jer su mi rekli da transfer nakon pgd-a ide tek za 2-3 mj.

----------


## Lovelife

Arlena, mislim da bi vi mogli dobiti 100% pokrivene troškove, ali mislim u Belgiji, obzirom na vaše genetske nalaze. Jesi li pitala koga u Hrv?

----------


## arlena

Znam za Belgiju ,nije ništa isključeno,ali za sad bi pfc i češku ,to će nam biti prvi puta pa ćemo vidjeti za dalje ako ne uspije. Ne znam kako će to ići s troškovima,vidjet ćrmo,znam da mi nešto subvencionira HZZO a nešto mi. Rekli su da će sve pitati u rješenju.

----------


## vedre

Arlena...postupak trebas započeti u tih 90 dana. Ako neuspiješ u tom vremenu onda trebaš zatraziti od hzzo da ti ga produže. To mozes sve putem maila. I ja sam tako. Kroz par dana dobiješ putem pošte novo rješenje tj.produženje

----------


## arlena

> Arlena...postupak trebas započeti u tih 90 dana. Ako neuspiješ u tom vremenu onda trebaš zatraziti od hzzo da ti ga produže. To mozes sve putem maila. I ja sam tako. Kroz par dana dobiješ putem pošte novo rješenje tj.produženje


E super ,hvala ti. I nije mi imalo smisla drugačije  a pogotovo sad još zbog korone. 
Dobila sam automatski odgovor iz pfc-a da granice još nisu otvorene i da će mi se javiti u ponedjeljak.

----------


## cackalica

> Pozdrav, zanima me ima li netko iskustva sa PGT- M testiranjem embrija u Češkoj? Radi se o Huntingtonovoj bolesti, koju ima partner, planiramo u Unica kliniku čim ova situacija prođe. Zna li netko je li moguće dobiti pomoć države, s obzirom da takva procedura u Hrvatskoj ne postoji?





> Cackalica,
> dobro dosla na forum i puno sreće u postupku i predimplantacijskoj dijagnostici.
> Obzirom na stanje kod parnera imate pravo na 100% pokrića troškova postupka u inozemstvu. Mislim da je Belgija najpovoljnija opcija.
> Prretraži malo po forumu!


Pozdrav Ines, hvala na odgovoru. Već smo u pregovorima sa Unicom, mislite li da bi to bio problem za zahtjev?

----------


## seka-44

> Pozdrav, zanima me ima li netko iskustva sa PGT- M testiranjem embrija u Češkoj? Radi se o Huntingtonovoj bolesti, koju ima partner, planiramo u Unica kliniku čim ova situacija prođe. Zna li netko je li moguće dobiti pomoć države, s obzirom da takva procedura u Hrvatskoj ne postoji?


Hej,nemamo bas iskustva ulazimo u prvi postupak ivf+pgt...
Prije par dana smo predali zahtjev na hzzo i sad cekamo odobrenje,s klinikom imamo vec sve dogovoreno  :Grin:  ...
Mozes dobit pomoc drzave,za ivf+pgt ti pokrivaju oko 3/4 iznosa sve zavisi od klinike i njihovog cjenika i prijedloga lijecenja,samo ti je bitno da nades kliniku koja ima neku vrstu ugovora sa hzzo inace ces dobit puno manji iznos,mi smo isto kontaktirali Unicu ali oni nemaju nikakvi ugovor tak da smo od njih odustali. Mozda ti je najbolje da nazoves direkciju hzzo pa ih pitas za sufinanciranje troskova pgd-a jer i oni imaju neke uvjete oko toga i sve zavisi od dijagnoze... nadam se da sam pomogla barem malo,tu sam ako imas jos kakvih pitanja  :Smile:

----------


## cackalica

> Hej,nemamo bas iskustva ulazimo u prvi postupak ivf+pgt...
> Prije par dana smo predali zahtjev na hzzo i sad cekamo odobrenje,s klinikom imamo vec sve dogovoreno  ...
> Mozes dobit pomoc drzave,za ivf+pgt ti pokrivaju oko 3/4 iznosa sve zavisi od klinike i njihovog cjenika i prijedloga lijecenja,samo ti je bitno da nades kliniku koja ima neku vrstu ugovora sa hzzo inace ces dobit puno manji iznos,mi smo isto kontaktirali Unicu ali oni nemaju nikakvi ugovor tak da smo od njih odustali. Mozda ti je najbolje da nazoves direkciju hzzo pa ih pitas za sufinanciranje troskova pgd-a jer i oni imaju neke uvjete oko toga i sve zavisi od dijagnoze... nadam se da sam pomogla barem malo,tu sam ako imas jos kakvih pitanja


Pozdrav Seka, hvala ti puno na odgovoru. A o kojoj se klinici radi, to gdje vi idete? I gdje mogu provjeriti za ugovor sa hzzo-m?

----------


## arlena

> Hej,nemamo bas iskustva ulazimo u prvi postupak ivf+pgt...
> Prije par dana smo predali zahtjev na hzzo i sad cekamo odobrenje,s klinikom imamo vec sve dogovoreno  ...
> Mozes dobit pomoc drzave,za ivf+pgt ti pokrivaju oko 3/4 iznosa sve zavisi od klinike i njihovog cjenika i prijedloga lijecenja,samo ti je bitno da nades kliniku koja ima neku vrstu ugovora sa hzzo inace ces dobit puno manji iznos,mi smo isto kontaktirali Unicu ali oni nemaju nikakvi ugovor tak da smo od njih odustali. Mozda ti je najbolje da nazoves direkciju hzzo pa ih pitas za sufinanciranje troskova pgd-a jer i oni imaju neke uvjete oko toga i sve zavisi od dijagnoze... nadam se da sam pomogla barem malo,tu sam ako imas jos kakvih pitanja


. 

Bok. U koju kliniku idete? Meni su se javili iz pfc da HZZO pokriva samo 1000 e,dok sam kod nas dobila drugačije info ,tipa da pokrivaju cijeli pgd i ivf . Baš me zanima šta će pisati u rješenju. Kad sam zvala hzzo da mi kažu nešto o tome ,nisu mi rekli ništa,a gospođa je toliko pričala ali ništa šta sam ju pitala.

----------


## seka-44

> . 
> 
> Bok. U koju kliniku idete? Meni su se javili iz pfc da HZZO pokriva samo 1000 e,dok sam kod nas dobila drugačije info ,tipa da pokrivaju cijeli pgd i ivf . Baš me zanima šta će pisati u rješenju. Kad sam zvala hzzo da mi kažu nešto o tome ,nisu mi rekli ništa,a gospođa je toliko pričala ali ništa šta sam ju pitala.


Odlucili smo se za Pronatal Repro... Kontaktirali smo pfc i Europa ivf,u europi su nam rekli da hzzo pokriva neki manji dio a u pfc nismo ni dobili odgovor u skoro 2mj komuniciranja s njima  :Evil or Very Mad:  ... Ove cim smo kontaktirali nazvali su nas povratno i objasnili sve kaj nas je zanimalo pa cak i vise od toga,uputili u sve i nekak su nam sjeli na prvu tako da smo se za njih oducili... Poslali su nam izjavu da nas prihvacaju na lijecenje i na izjavi su iznosi koje placa zavod i posebno iznos koji placamo mi...po tome ispada da ce hzzo platit neke 3/4 naravno ako odobre taj zahtijev... Mi smo nosili zahtijev u direkciju hzzo i vjeruj mi da nismo ni mi nista vise uspjeli saznat od njih,isto je zena svasta pricala a nista rekla  :Shock:  zvat cu ih za par dana da provjerim kak napreduje odobrenje pa cu probat doc do vise informacija jer ni doktorica na humanoj nam nije znala nista vise reci tak da sad pojma nemamo kamo i kako dalje kad nam dode rjesenje,navodno imamo pravo na lijekove besplatno preko osiguranja jer nam je prvi postupak,to smo saznali iz klinike ali odgovor na to od doktorice nismo dobili pa se stvarno nadam da ce ovi iz direkcije znat nesto vise i uputit nas dalje  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## seka-44

> Pozdrav Seka, hvala ti puno na odgovoru. A o kojoj se klinici radi, to gdje vi idete? I gdje mogu provjeriti za ugovor sa hzzo-m?


Mi cemo u Pronatal repro ali vjerujem da ima i drugih klinika sa ugovorom. Ne znam jer i mi smo probali doc do te informacije a nismo uspjeli nego su nam ovi iz klinike rekli da suraduju sa hzzo  :Razz:  
Vjerujem da bi ovi u direkciji hzzo trebali znat pa mozda da nazoves njih i pitas bit ce ti lakse nego zvat od klinike do klinike da provjeris,dok smo trazili kliniku nisam imala kontakt od hzzo a ni jedan lijecnik nije pojma imao pa smo mi trazili dok nismo naletili na njih...

----------


## Lovelife

Drage cure koje su bile i imaju iskustva, da li se Prednizon mora uzimati? 
U Pragu ga daju kao dio protokola, ali moja dr.mpo nije bas za njega.. nisam stigla pitati zašto.. da li može štetiti?

----------


## Panta13

Lovelife, meni je bio propisan Decortin od 5 mg kao dio terapije u Pronatalu, pila sam ga i u MPO postupcima sa svojim stanicama u postupku u privatnoj klinici u RH, jedino na KBC - u nije bio dio protokola. Nisam čitala nuspojave, a pretpostavljam da se uzima kao imunosupresor.

----------


## inada

> Drage cure koje su bile i imaju iskustva, da li se Prednizon mora uzimati? 
> U Pragu ga daju kao dio protokola, ali moja dr.mpo nije bas za njega.. nisam stigla pitati zašto.. da li može štetiti?


Ja sam ga uzimala nakon transfera, cijelu kutiju, transfer bio uspjesan. E sad zasto ga propisuju, ja sam shvatila da ti malo sroza imunitet tako da tvoje tjelo ne odbaci embrij kao nesto strano. Ne znam da li sam dobro shvatila ali tako nekako. Uglavnom meni se nista nije desilo od njega, a nuspojave nisam zeljela citati a i kupili smo ih kod njih u klinici u Pragu tako da je sve pisalo na ceskom

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala vam cure, najbolje ste!

----------


## arlena

> Odlucili smo se za Pronatal Repro... Kontaktirali smo pfc i Europa ivf,u europi su nam rekli da hzzo pokriva neki manji dio a u pfc nismo ni dobili odgovor u skoro 2mj komuniciranja s njima  ... Ove cim smo kontaktirali nazvali su nas povratno i objasnili sve kaj nas je zanimalo pa cak i vise od toga,uputili u sve i nekak su nam sjeli na prvu tako da smo se za njih oducili... Poslali su nam izjavu da nas prihvacaju na lijecenje i na izjavi su iznosi koje placa zavod i posebno iznos koji placamo mi...po tome ispada da ce hzzo platit neke 3/4 naravno ako odobre taj zahtijev... Mi smo nosili zahtijev u direkciju hzzo i vjeruj mi da nismo ni mi nista vise uspjeli saznat od njih,isto je zena svasta pricala a nista rekla  zvat cu ih za par dana da provjerim kak napreduje odobrenje pa cu probat doc do vise informacija jer ni doktorica na humanoj nam nije znala nista vise reci tak da sad pojma nemamo kamo i kako dalje kad nam dode rjesenje,navodno imamo pravo na lijekove besplatno preko osiguranja jer nam je prvi postupak,to smo saznali iz klinike ali odgovor na to od doktorice nismo dobili pa se stvarno nadam da ce ovi iz direkcije znat nesto vise i uputit nas dalje


Dr mi nije na kraju pisao zahtjev jer nisam načisto gdje bi išla ,on je predložio Belgiju a ja bi pfc. Nisam načisto ako je,kako je meni Ksenija napisala da po češkom zakonu ne može više od 1000 eura sufinancirati zavod ,kako onda isto češka bolnica priznaju 3/4 troškova? Ništa mi nije jasno  :facepalm:

----------


## seka-44

> Dr mi nije na kraju pisao zahtjev jer nisam načisto gdje bi išla ,on je predložio Belgiju a ja bi pfc. Nisam načisto ako je,kako je meni Ksenija napisala da po češkom zakonu ne može više od 1000 eura sufinancirati zavod ,kako onda isto češka bolnica priznaju 3/4 troškova? Ništa mi nije jasno



Znam kak ti je i mi smo bili zbunjeni jer i cifre se razlikuju po 3-4 tisuce eura za istu stvar(ivf+pgd) a tako i to za hzzo ocito... Kolko znam financiraju do 1000 eura za donacije ili tak nesto a za pgd bi trebali vise,sve ovisi od klinike i kak oni stoje sa hzzo,probaj preko direkcije dobit nesto vise informacija.
I nama su spomenuli Belgiju jer tamo najvise financiraju,ali kad si zbrojis sve sa smjestajem,putovanjem i svim dodatnim troskovima nama nije bila opcija  :Undecided: 
Mi smo bili u kontaktu s vise klinika i svi su nam rekli okvirne cijene i koliko bi od hzzo mogli dobit(osim pfc,tj koordinatorice koja ce mozda odgovorit do sljedece godine) i pomirlili smo se nekak s tim manjim iznosom od oko 1000-1500 eura i taman kad smo se odlucili za jednu kliniku samo dobili preporuku za repro pa smo cisto onak isli provjerit i sad mi je drago da jesmo jer eto ispada da mozemo veci dio od hzzo dobit pa smo izabrali njih,naravno nije sve u parama pa samo provjerili i doktora koji ce nam biti i cini nam se ok a sad vidjet cemo kad dode rjesenje sta ce nam bit odobreno i kako ce sve proci  :Grin:

----------


## LF2

Ako imate kromosomske translokacije, u Belgiji HZZO pokriva sve. Barem su tako meni rekli dok sam im slala mail. 

Ovo je mail koji sam dobila iz Belgije:

When you would have an E112, the IVF would be reimbursed (700€ will remain at your charge).
The cost for the genetic screening is 400€ per embryo that was analyzed.

PGS u Pragu metoda array ili NGS, 4 embrijima su 2000 eura, 5-8 embrija 3000 eura. Svaki naredni je 300 eura.

To su cijene koje sam ja dobila prošle godine.

----------


## Brananis

Arlena, mi smo podnijeli zahtjev prošli tjedan, odnijeli smo ga u direkciji HZZO-a. Čula sam da se rješenje čeka mjesec - dva, meni pravnica rekla neka zovem za dva tjedna. Osiguranje pokriva 1000 € za donaciju js ako HZZO da rješenje. U PGD se ne razumijem, no mislim da je to druga priča, kaku su cure i napisale. Možda se niste dobro razumjele ti i pravnica kada ste razgovarale.

----------


## arlena

> Ako imate kromosomske translokacije, u Belgiji HZZO pokriva sve. Barem su tako meni rekli dok sam im slala mail. 
> 
> Ovo je mail koji sam dobila iz Belgije:
> 
> When you would have an E112, the IVF would be reimbursed (700€ will remain at your charge).
> The cost for the genetic screening is 400€ per embryo that was analyzed.
> 
> PGS u Pragu metoda array ili NGS, 4 embrijima su 2000 eura, 5-8 embrija 3000 eura. Svaki naredni je 300 eura.
> 
> To su cijene koje sam ja dobila prošle godine.


Nama treba pgd ,to je još skuplje. U pfc po cijeniku koji sam dobila košta 5000 e i ivf je 5400.

Na koji broj zovete HZZO da vam provjere sufinanciranje? Znači ,netko tko tamo radi baš na tome da zna šta ga pitam 
Imam preporuku genetičara i referentnog centra

I da li netko ima iskustva s pgd u pfc ili pronatalu da mi može usporediti te dvije klinike? 
Za Belgiju znam da sufinacira HZZO u velikom omjeru pa dali može netko tko je bio  tamo reći okvirno koliko su ga koštale ostale stvari,tipa prijevoz ,smještaj jer se koliko sam čula ide tri puta ,konzultacije ,punkcija i transfer.

----------


## LF2

Joj da, sori, vama treba PGD. Bila je na forumu jedna cura koja je imala sličnu situaciju ko i vi i spremala se za Belgiju u to vrijeme kada sam ja dobila svoje nalaze PGSa. Dugo vremena mi je treba da skužim PGD I PGS her su ovi u Turskoj za sve govorili PGD, tako mi i na nalazu piše, zato me to bunilo na početku. Da se probaš njoj javiti?

----------


## LF2

Lemon* je cura koja je bila u Belgiji.

----------


## sejla

Bok cure, evo čula sam se s Andrijanom iz Pronatala. Odgodili smo odlazak na fet preostalih smrzlića za kraj godine, i uplatili čuvanje embrija na dodatnih godinu dana.  Malo sam tužna jer smo, da nije bilo ove situacije s koronom, sad trebali biti u niskom startu...Lipanj u Pragu nam je poseban jer nam je oba puta donio srecu  :Heart:  Ali evo, što je tu je, rekla je da nema problema i da se čujemo čim se smiri kaos i odlučimo doći...Možda Božić i Nova godina donesu najljepši poklon  :Zaljubljen: 
Svima želim puno sreće, strpljenja, upornosti, snage i optimizma za koju god fazu postupka treba  :Love:

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Sejla, ako te mogu pitati zašto ste odgodili FET? Ja se spreman sada krajem 6.mj.. jer ja i moram napraviti FET i zbog čeških zakona, do 39.rodendana. A situacija sa Covidom se smiruje..

----------


## sejla

Draga Lovelife,
ne postoji neka objektivna fizička prepreka. Budući da nismo u stisci s godinama (imam 31g), zaključili smo da želimo pričekati, obzirom na sve što se izdogađalo. U međuvremenu se nadam obaviti potrebne pretrage i riješiti neizvjesnu situaciju na poslu. Budući da nam je to zadnji transfer, htjela bih da bude što 'mirnije' moguće...a vidjet ćemo što će vrijeme donijeti.
Tebi želim svu sreću da skorašnji postupak bude dobitni  :Love:

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala ti puno! Da, slazem se, puno je bolje ići u miru.

----------


## Ivana pesut

Cure pozdrav svima.
Ovako spremamo se poslat sutra sve nalaze u Prag u Prague fertility centar ua Ivf i onda ce mi poslat protokol i tocnu cijenu i mogli bi u postupak u 7mj.
E sad me zanima ovako kolko bi to cirka kostalo?
Jer citala sam da basic ivf paket je 1700e,standard malo bolji 2500e
Dal to stvarno tolko dode il ima jos skrivenih troskova?!?
Zdravi smo oboje al 1 godinu nista od zaceca,neda mi se prolazit inseminacije,klomide pa bi odma pokusali s ivf.
Pomozite savjetima hvala vam unaprijed.

----------


## Brananis

Evo, cure, samo da javim da sam dobila rješenje HZZO-a, odobrili su i nije im trebalo ni dva tjedna. Shvatit ću to kao dobar znak.

----------


## Tinca18

Lovelife,
Mi se spremamo u cesku pocetkom 8.mj.
Kako cete putovati?

----------


## Thisted

Prvo , sretno svima !
Malo me zbunilo Lovelife zasto po ceskim zakonima moras obaviti FET do 39 god ?

----------


## Rominka

Thisted to im je zakonska dobna granica. Naime, u EU lijecenje funkcionira tako da se vodis zakonima te drzave u koju ides. Zbog toga se odredjeni postupci u drugim drzavama sufinanciraju u cijelosti.

----------


## Thisted

Hvala. Znam da sam ja isla na FET sa vise god , pa me zbunilo. Al sam smetnula sa uma finansije . Sretno cure !

----------


## Lovelife

Mi ćemo vjerojatno ići sa autom. 
Rominka ti je objasnila zašto do 39.rodendana, to je vezano za dio koji sufinancira Hzzo i češke zakone.

----------


## Lovelife

Drage cure, ja imam dilemu koliko embrija vratiti? 1 ili 2. Pitala sam svoju dr.mpo u Petrovoj koja je šansa sa 1, rekla je ista kao i sa 2 ako je embrij kvalitetan. Malo se bojim viseplodne trudnoće, odnosno kako ju izgurati do kraja. Imam malo problema sa kukovima, pa i zbog toga..
I još pitanje, u vezi utrogestana kada se stavlja, da li se treba odležati malo nakon vaginalne aplikacije? Hvala vam

----------


## Thisted

Obavezno odlezati 1h nakon Utrogestana.

----------


## Munkica

Nisam nikad lezala nakon utrogestana. Mpo dr. rekao da nema potrebe.

----------


## Rominka

Nema potrebe za lezanjem nakon utrogestana, a posebno ne sat vremena. Thisted, tko ti je ukrao toliko vremena u zivotu - svasta. Ni nakon transfera se ne lezi toliko.

----------


## Thisted

Veruj mi Rominka, nakon transfera sva 3 x odlezala na klinici toliko. 
Rekli mi tamo.
Kad bi i ustala ranije sve bi mi iscurilo .
Ne znam kako vama nije receno .

----------


## Vrci

Moja mpo rekla da je dovoljno 5-10min mirovanja nakon utrogestana

----------


## Thisted

I ne iscuri ti kad ustanes ???

----------


## Vrci

Pa uvijek ce iscuriti, nema to veze. Upiju se aktivne tvari,ostalo ne moze i ne treba i izade van.
Moja mpo dr je cak rekla da ne moram ni leci, nego na poslu staviti ih na wc-u i onda sjesti 10ak min na  radno mjesto, to je dovoljno

----------


## Panta13

Lovelife, imaš iste dileme kao i ja. Naime, dugo sam o tome razmišljala, vratiti 1 ili 2 u FET-u. U KBC Split su mi vraćali 2 E nakon oplodnji, međutim stanice nisu bile dovoljno kvalitetne stoga nisam ostvarivala ni biokemijske trudnoće nakon ET-a. Privatno mi je dr. koji me vodio u klinici u St. vraćao po 1 E jer sam radila u prirodnim ciklusima, pa bih imala 1 stanicu (bila sam low responder na terapije zbog niskog AMH, zato smo radili u prirodnim ciklusima). Liječnica koja me je vodila ovdje u KBC - u nije bila za vraćanje 2 E, a kako sam i sama oprezna što se tiče višeplodne trudnoće, mislim da ću ostati pri ideji vraćanja 1 E na sljedećem FET-u u Pronatala.
Što se tiče utrogestana, uzimala sam ih i vaginalno i oralno. U Pronatalu su mi bili propisani oralno. Nakon uzimanja, ukoliko bi ih uzimala na prazan želudac, znala bih cca pola sata nakon uzimanja osjećati pospanost i umor. Kod vaginalnog uzimanja nisam imala takav osjećaj umora, no iscjedak je bio neizbježan dio priče. Imala sam osjećaj da sam se s vremenom navikla na njih pa nisam osjećala nuspojave kao u prvim postupcima. Vozila sam i funkcionirala normalno.

----------


## LF2

> Evo, cure, samo da javim da sam dobila rješenje HZZO-a, odobrili su i nije im trebalo ni dva tjedna. Shvatit ću to kao dobar znak.


Ovo je odlično. Mi smo prošle godine dali zahtjev u lipnju, dobili u rujnu, 3 mjeseca smo čekali. 
To čekanje me najviše umaralo.

----------


## Lovelife

Panta 13, kada ideš na sljedeći FET? Da, bas sam u dilemi

----------


## milie

Bok svima!

Nova sam na forumu i prvi bih htjela zahvaliti svima na pisanju jer da nema ovog foruma ne bih znala otkud početi. 

Pripremam se za postupak s doniranom jajnom stanicom zbog prijevremene menopauze (sa 34.g, sad mi se već bliži 35.). Koliko sam shvatila, dobrih i loših iskustava ima u svim klinikama koje se najčešće spominju u Češkoj, pa smo odlučili da ćemo probati dogovoriti konzultacije uživo pa ići po osjećaju. 
Ginekologica mi je rekla da je prvi korak zapravo kontakt prema klinici, onda odrađujemo hrpu pretraga i čekamo donoricu. Tako da si tek  slažem u glavi što bih uopće trebala pitati vezano uz cijeli proces.
 Ima li nešto što ste kasnije shvatile da bi bilo dobro pitati na početku? Želim biti temeljita i sve znati, a s druge strane, ovo mi je hrpa novih informacija i termina i zapravo samo želim krenuti s procesom, pa kako bilo da bilo.  

Svi ginekolozi i specijalisti kod kojih sam bila i koji su mi potvrdili dijagnozu su bili privatnici, kod socijalnog ginekologa idem samo po lijekove. Zna li možda netko, treba li mi neki nalaz/uputnica specijalista iz neke neprivatne ustanove? Pitam to prvenstveno radi ostvarivanja prava na onih 1000 eura troška koji pokriva HZZO. 

Hvala svima na dijeljenju iskustava i informacija!

----------


## Brananis

Da, stvarno sam bila iznenađenja. No, zahvaljujući ovoj grupi, imali smo sve papire pa nije trebalo ništa dopunjavati, a i odnijeli smo osobno u direkciju pa je i to možda odigralo ulogu.
Sad kad sam već dio riješila, malo da se predstavim, to sam skroz zaboravila na početku. Imam 35 g., MM 37, njegov sgram odličan, a ja ulazim u menopauzu, AMH manji od 0,2. Razlog je vjerojatno operacija endometrioze prije 7-8 godina. Sad me stavili na Trisequence. Puno nade polažem u Prag, mislim da sam čak i previše optimistična, ali to mi je u naravi valjda.

----------


## Rominka

Brananis, dobro je biti optimistican - da nismo takvi ne bi vjerojatno nitko ni ulazio u ove vode. No, budi i na zemlji, budi spremna da postanete statistika, ali i da prkosite istoj. Nedaj se da te neuspjesni postupak/postupci izbace iz tracnica. Ocekuj neocekivano i budite spremni na sve - tako se lakse podnese neuspjeh ako do njega dodje.

----------


## Lovelife

Draga milie, dobro došla! 
Da, prvi korak ti je komunikacija sa klinikama.. popis nalaza koje morate obaviti i s tim krenite, jer za neke, kao sto su genetski testovi, kariogram, se čeka dosta dugo, čak i nekoliko mjeseci. Pa dok se ne odlučite za koju kliniku, obavljajte te testove. Također ti si provjeri štitnjaču, urinokulturu, trombofilije, Papa test, briseve, krvne grupe tebe i supruga, suprug spermiogram. Ukoliko nešto nebi bilo u redu da to odmah saniraš. Skupljaš papirologiju (nalaze) svoje i od supruga, to sve šalješ klinici za koju se odlučite. Također morala bi imati u Hrv.Mpo doktora, npr.Petrova bolnica ti je referentni centar tako da kada obavljaš sve to sto treba za donaciju ide malo brže ako si njihov pacijent (bar ja imam takav dojam, ispravite me ako griješim). Kada odaberete kliniku i skupite sve nalaze, ispunjeni obrazac i potvrđen od mpo specijaliste nosite u Hzzo i čekate rješenje. Kad dobijete rješenje, javljate u kliniku i oni traže donorku. Za to možda čekate mjesec dana, možda dva, otprilike, a do tada si spremna sa svim ostalim nalazima tako da za to vise ne gubiš vrijeme. Nego se usklađujes sa ciklusom donorke, i idete put klinike, ukoliko se radi o svježim jajnim stanicama.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure drage, ovo nije bas normalno da toliko mladih žena ulazi u prijevremenu menopauzu, sa cca 35 godina.. s time da to ne dođe preko noći, nego mic po mic, a da toga nismo uopće svjesne. Jesu li to posljedice Černobila ili šta, ali svakako nije bas normalno.

----------


## Violeta32

> Draga Sejla, ako te mogu pitati zašto ste odgodili FET? Ja se spreman sada krajem 6.mj.. jer ja i moram napraviti FET i zbog čeških zakona, do 39.rodendana. A situacija sa Covidom se smiruje..


Lovelife, zanima me kako HZZO financira FET? Jer kad sam ih ja kontaktirala receno mi je da ne financiraju... nego samo ivf

----------


## Violeta32

A sad vidim da je zbog donacije financirano...

----------


## milie

Hvala na dobrodošlici! Super si sumirala cijeli proces, puno hvala! 

Imate li preporuku za MPO doktora u Petrovoj? Ne tražim puno, samo da je čovjek  :Smile:

----------


## milie

> Cure drage, ovo nije bas normalno da toliko mladih žena ulazi u prijevremenu menopauzu, sa cca 35 godina.. s time da to ne dođe preko noći, nego mic po mic, a da toga nismo uopće svjesne. Jesu li to posljedice Černobila ili šta, ali svakako nije bas normalno.


Soc. ginekolog mi je rekao da ima 4-5 pacijentica ispod 40 koje su u prijevremenoj menopauzi, ali kladim se da ih ima više koje to još ne znaju jer nikome to uopće ne pada na pamet kao mogućnost kod mladih žena. Kod mene je vjerojatno uzrok autoimuni jer već imam astmu i Hashimoto, a i operirala sam endometriozu na jajniku prije par godina. Kad vrtim film unazad, mislim da je sve počelo još prije par godina, a lani su mi se valunzi pojavili nakon stresnog razdoblja pa sam tako i saznala što se događa.

----------


## Brananis

> Brananis, dobro je biti optimistican - da nismo takvi ne bi vjerojatno nitko ni ulazio u ove vode. No, budi i na zemlji, budi spremna da postanete statistika, ali i da prkosite istoj. Nedaj se da te neuspjesni postupak/postupci izbace iz tracnica. Ocekuj neocekivano i budite spremni na sve - tako se lakse podnese neuspjeh ako do njega dodje.


Hvala na toplim riječima, Rominka. Tražim balans i vjerujem da ću ga naći. Čitam i tvoju priču i takve žene i parovi posebno nadahnjuju.  :Smile: 
U međuvremenu pristižu polako nalazi, sve u redu zasad, osim trombofilija, PAI1 homozigot 4G. Koliko vidim, propisuje se Andol, iako nisam detaljno proučavala, još iščitavam ovu temu :D, previše mi to literature.

Da, slažem se, Lovelife. Ja usporedno guram i endokrinologa budući da sam prije Trisequencea imala dosta jake simptome menopauze pa me i ona poslala na dodatne pretrage, posebice vidjeti koliko su kosti stradale. No, to je već druga tema. Zasad sam glavom i srcem u Pragu. Neka nam je svima sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Panta13

Lovelife, u pravu si. I sama sam bila u šoku svojom dijagnozom, tim više jer sam bila ostvarila prirodnu trudnoću, bez MPO, no kako su i u perimenopauzi stanice loše kvalitete, imala sam abb u 8 tt. Nakon toga smo imali dosta dugu pauzu prije ponovnih pokušaja (cca 8 mjeseci). Nikome nije palo na pamet da mi napravi hormonsku sliku i AMH vrijednosti nakon kiretaže. Na svakom UZV-u je bilo antralnih folikula, sve je bilo b. o., dakle dr. je promaklo što se dešava. Nikakvih drugih simptoma svoga stanja nisam imala ni iskusila. U obitelji nitko nema poteškoća s plodnošću. Stoga mislim da si u pravu, nešto čudno se događa. Na ponovni FET planiram nakon histeroskopije koja mi je u ovom mjesecu. Dakle ništa prije srpnja. Očekujem da će se do tada i prometno i sa zadržavanjem u zemlji sve stabilizirati. 
Milie, pozdrav, iz svog iskustva ti mogu reći da se posvetiš stanju endometrija i maternice jer meni donacija iz svježeg postupka nije uspjela, sad čekam zakazanu histeroskopiju i mikrobiološku obradu endometrija, čak su mi iz Pronatala sugerirali i analizu tzv. NK stanice (killer cells) valjda da se vidi je li neuspjeh svježeg ET - a rezultat jakog imunološkog odgovora stanica, no ta metoda se ne radi u još u RH (pitala klinike u Zg i St.). Bilo bi dobro da sam za eventualne poteškoće s te strane znala prije upuštanja u cijeli postupak i dobijenih embrija.

----------


## Lovelife

Panta, a kakva je to mikrobiološka obrada endometrija? Ja sam čula za NK stanice, iz nekih grupa ali mi u Pragu nisu ništa spominjali. A jesi li pila Prednizon?

----------


## Lovelife

Panta zao mi je zbog tvojeg slučaja, pogotovo jer si prirodno ostvarila trudnoću.. Sada hrabro dalje, ništa drugo nam ne preostaje!
A da li je tvoj suprug radio sve one genetske testove?

----------


## Panta13

Lovelife, ovo s mikrobiološkom obradom endometrija mi je naručeno od Pronatala kako bi se isključili kakvi mikrobiološki razlozi zbog kojih se eventualno nije desila implantacija. S obzirom da je embrij imao odličnu ocjenu, endometrij 10 mm na 10 dan ciklusa i uzeli smo embrioglue metodu, svi preduvjeti su bili ostvareni.
Idući tjedan će sondirati unutrašnjost maternice, to će otkriti je li sve ok šta se tiče eventualnih mioma, mada je na UZV sve bilo čisto, te će uzeti uzorak za obradu. Brinem se da ta kiretaža prije par godina nakon spontanog nije razlog. Možda budem više znala nakon zahvata. Inače, cervikalni brisevi, mikrobiološki bris i Papa su ok, to sam pripremila prošli mjesec. Ovaj zahvat je privatno cca 2.500 kn. U bolnici navodno imaju veću sondu, (manja je navodno bolja radi ulaska kroz cerviks) a i teže je sada doći na red radi svega ovoga, pa je ovo bio skup ali nužan izbor.
Inače, ni suprug ni ja nismo radili ikakve genetske pretrage, on je normosperm.
S obzirom na njegove ok nalaze, odlučili smo na donaciju j. s., kvaliteta E je prema time lapseu bila izvrsna.

----------


## Panta13

I zaboravila sam napisati Lovelife uzimala sam Decortin (prednizon) 5 mg dnevno od početka usklađivanja ciklusa s donoricom pa sve dok se Beta HCG test nije pokazao negativnim, dakle cca 2 mjeseca.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Panta13 na odgovoru.. Da, možda ćeš znati vise nakon tog zahvata.. A hoćeš li raditi i NK ćelije? Navodno ih rade u Novom Sadu. A prije su često zenama davali intralipidnu infuziju, to sada nitko ne spominje..
Nas su tražili da suprug napravi genetske testove, kao sto je cistična fibroza, spinalne mišićna atrofija i sl., ne sjećam se točno sto još..
Kada ćeš znati rezultate tog zahvata? Sretno!

Cure gdje mogu bez naručivanja napraviti Prolaktin od 2.-5.dana ciklusa? Da li koja zna? Ti me isto traže u Pragu 
Hvala vam

----------


## Brananis

Mislim da se prolaktin radi svugdje bez naručivanja, odnosno, uvijek kad sam ga radila nije bilo potrebe za naručivanjem. Ispravite me ako griješim. No, kako to da između 2. i 5. dana? Koliko znam on nije ovisan o danu ciklusa kao FSH, LH i ta ekipa. Samo treba mirovati pola sata prije vađenja krvi.

----------


## Brananis

Panta, kakvo je pravilo za histeroskopiju? U postupak se može tek sljedeći ciklus ili kako?

----------


## Panta13

Brananis, i mene je zanimalo treba li nakon tog zahvata raditi neku pauzu, no dr. mi je rekao da se nakon histeroskopije može već sljedeći ciklus raditi FET. Zahvat se radi neposredno nakon menzesa ili 20 dn ciklusa. Kako se nismo uspjeli uskladiti, mene je naručilo 10 dn ciklusa. Malo mi se zbrčkao ciklus zadnjih mjeseci pa mi postaje komplicirano dogovarati preglede jer više nisam sigurna koliko će mi ciklus trajati. Vidjet ću koliko se čeka nalaz, pretpostavljam da će biti dovoljno vremena da se odlučim hoću li odmah idući ciklus startati s terapijom, trebam prvo kontaktirati koordinatoricu, pa se uskladiti i s mojom HZZO ginekologicom radi ljekova i sl.
Lovelife, ne planiram raditi taj NK cells nalaz, i ovo dosad mi je bilo dovoljno što se tiče troškova i raznih kerefeka, tako da smo već jednom nogom na izlasku iz ove priče, bar šta se supruga tiče, on se baš zasitio svega,tako da iskreno rečeno, sve ovo ide više na moju inicijativu. Naprosto mi je bilo krivo da sve otkažemo kada imamo još 3 E.

----------


## Brananis

Panta, hvala na odgovoru.
Budući da sam upravo dovršila s čitanjem teme, čini mi se da je jedan žena radila NK stanice u Pragu, tamo je navodno pretraga dosta jeftinija pa eto, može se provjeriti ako netko želi to napraviti, a ide tamo.

----------


## Lovelife

Panta13, da, razumijem.. Moj je jedva uopće pristao na donaciju, tako da znam da ti nije bas jednostavno... Ja se veselim jako, no pitanje kako će sve ići..

----------


## Lovelife

Panta a jesi li radila trombofilije?

----------


## Panta13

Lovelife, nisam, vrijednost trombocita mi je uredna, nisam se dosada testirala na to. Inače, izgleda da imamo dosta zajedničkog po pogledu toga kako nam muževi dišu. Super je što se veseliš, ja sam bila uvjerena da je ovo s donacijom dobitna kombinacija, ali nakon svega entuzijazam se otopio. Nakon pet neuspjelih MPO - a pitanje je koliko još pokušavati. Nadam se da ću naći još malo  odvažnosti u sebi prije idućeg pokušaja.

----------


## Lovelife

Panta13, apsolutno te razumijem, ali ako imaš imalo volje, želje i snage nastavi.. možda koji mjesec pauza, pa opet..
Koje upute su ti bile nakon ET-a? 
Mirovati, ili sve normalno? 
Ja sam fizioterapeut, pa ne znam sto bi bilo najbolje, ići na posao ili biti doma.. Inače sam prilično aktivna..
Drage cure, Rominka, kako ste vi napravile?

----------


## Munkica

Dr. je rekao da se suzdrzim od vjezbanja i seksa 5 dana nakon transfera. Trcala sam na dan transfera, pocela ponovo nakon 6 dana i trcala do 20 tt. Ne previse cca 20-25 km tjedno. Sad sam 24 tt i malo sam se ulijenila  :Smile:  Sve ostale aktivnosti sam normalno obavljala, tipa nosenje djeteta u vrtic i iz vrtica cca 1 km u svakom smjeru, kucanski poslovi..

----------


## Rominka

Nas zadnji pokusaj, 6.ti je bio najspontaniji, najbezbrizniji i tocno onakav kakav je trebao biti svaki prije, ali nije. U svima prije sam se mjesecima spremala, kako psihicki tako fizicki i suplementima - ono boostanje na najjace i slusanje dr u potpunosti. Ok je to, jer ne znas kako tijelo reagira na stimulaciju i sve ostalo. Medjutim nakon treceg pokusaja uocila sam uzorak kod sebe no nitko me nije htio saslusati. Do zadnjeg sam shvatila da ipak moram poslusati sebe, svoje tijelo jer nitko me ne pozna bolje. U zadnjem nije bilo pripreme, nisam do sredine ciklusa ni znala, ni slutila da cemo ici, ali se sve poslozilo i bilo je kasno za kombinacije. Bio je to postupak kad smo isli na planirani godisnji, FET je bio predzadnji dan (sto je uvelike psihi pomoglo), vikend i odlazak na posao - prvi put sam otisla raditi i nisam mirovala. Nakon FET-a po preporuci dr smo otisli ma laganu setnju cca 3km na rucak. Na kraju, vjerujem da treba slusati sebe, ako ste inace u zivotu sportski tipovi koji su aktivni mislim da je najgore sto si mozete napraviti jest ostati doma i mirovati; i kontra tkdj. No, ako su vam poslovi potencijalno opasni, fizicki naporni, ostanite doma tih desetak dana do testa/bete.

----------


## Lovelife

Drage cure, neizmjerno vam hvala na odgovorima. Zlatne ste. ❤️
Da, svaki organizam je drugačiji.. Ja sam si sada u ovoj Corona karanteni bas odmorila, tako da imam osjecaj da mogu.. Ne bi morala ništa teško dizati, jer sam rekla šefici razlog, ali bi korala pokazati vježbe koje nisu visokog intenzitet-a. To su rehabilitacijske vježbe..
Munkica, znaci ti si prije transfera otrčala svoj krug, bravo. Rominka, jako mi je drago da vam je uspjeli kada ste se najmanje nadali.. Ja bi rekla možda i najmanja očekivanja su možda bila.. 
a sto mislite o dodatnim metodama? Embrioglue?

----------


## Panta13

Lovelife, Ruminka, super je to čuti i mislim da je upravo to najbolje, normalno živjeti, baviti se onim čime se inače baviš, pod uvjetom da nije psihički stresno. Čak šta se fizičke poštede tiče, čula sam da je ležanje zbilja nepotrebno. Jedna od MPO liječnica koja me vodila u jednom od postupaka na moje pitanje kako da se ponašam nakon ET - a mi je odgovorila protupitanjem: "A kako se ponašaju žene koje zatrudne a još ne znaju prije nego naprave test?"
Time mi je sve rečeno. I sama sam svaki put nakon ET-a mirovala kao mumija, no ništa. I ako opet pokušam, sasvim sigurno neću više tako, bit u kućnom pritvoru na krevetu i kauču. Dobro, ne planiram nakon FET-a radit stoj na glavi  :Smile:  , no normalno kretanje, hodanje, jednom riječju življenje će mi biti cilj. I ja sam bila terenski radnik, puno se krećem, tako da mislim da je gibanje presudno za cirkulaciju, psihu i balans. U Pronatalu su mi jedino savjetovali mirovanje na dan transfera i izbjegavanje vrućih kupki i sauna.
Inače, upravo sam odradila histeroskopiju, sam zahvat je cca 20-25 min, od čega je bar 10 priprema, dezifekcija, montiranje aparata i sl. Nisam bila pod anestezijom. Osjećaj dok sondira je poput laganih grčeva u menstruaciji, tako bi to opisala. Nalaz je bio odmah gotov što se snimke unutrašnjosti maternice tiče, nema nikakvih polipa ni opstrukcija. Mikrobiološka analiza, radi isključenja eventualnog prisustva bakterija će biti za tjedan dana. Nakon zahvata je bilo malo krvarenja i potrebno je malo mirovanja.

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Panta, hvala i tebi na odgovoru, bas je lijepo čuti različita iskustva.
Super da si to odradila, sad čekanje nalaza i onda odluka za FET. Bit će to sve dobro! Samo moramo biti hrabre.

----------


## Lovelife

Munkica, a vi ste išli da donaciju? 

I cure kako ste si rasporedile Estrofem, tipa u 7h ujutro 3h popodne i oko 22navecer?
Također, da li smeta ovaj jutarnji Estrofem ako idem vaditi Prolaktin, Tsh i krvnu sliku? Obično se preporučuje biti na tašte..

----------


## Munkica

Lovelife, nismo isli na donaciju. Samo ICSI u Belgiji.
Ovdje za vadjenje krvi ne treba biti na taste. Krv sam vadila po potrebi bez obzira na lijekove.

----------


## Snekica

> Veruj mi Rominka, nakon transfera sva 3 x odlezala na klinici toliko. 
> Rekli mi tamo.
> Kad bi i ustala ranije sve bi mi iscurilo .
> Ne znam kako vama nije receno .


To je zbog transfera, ne zbog utrogestana. Zadnje vrijeme ga umetnem i krenem dalje. Najmanje još iscuri

----------


## sejla

Samo da se nadovežem, kretanje je važno i zbog prokrvljenosti endometrija, tako da  :Smile:

----------


## JelenaJA

Pozdrav drage moje
Imam jedno pitanje nadam se da će mi neka od vas pomoći.Na donaciji jć smo u Pronatalu Repro.Uspeo nam je drugi transfer,ali nažalost došlo je posle 4 nedelje do pobačaja.Ima li koja od vas sličnih iskustava,sta su vam posle radili jel su vam davali neke dodatne lekove kakva vam je terapija bila,ili ste išli uvek sa istim lekovima?Mi se sve dogovaramo telefonom idemo samo na ultra zvukove i fet kod njih.Pre toga sve dogovaramo telefonom,jel je i to slučaj kod vas posto nismo iz Češke?

----------


## sejla

Draga JelenaJA,
sve u dogovoru s klinikom. Možda predlože obavljanje nekih dodatnih pretraga kako bi se moglo ustanoviti zbog čega je došlo do neuspjeha, a time i eventualno neka dodatna terapija...Inace u donaciji standardno, estrofem, utrogestan i prednizon.
Želim sreću i ponovni odlazak čim prije  :Smile:

----------


## Panta13

JelenaJa, mi smo bili u Pronatalu, nemam iskustva sa trudnoćom kod njih, jer mi je BetaHCG bio negativan 14 dn po transferu. Inače, ja sam sve telefonski i skype u kontaktu s koordinatoricom, javljala sam joj nalaze i rezultate ultrazvuka iz Hrv., gore smo samo imali razgovor, suprug dao krv i sjeme, a 5 dn nakon oplodnje j. s. sam došla na ET. Od ljekova isto estrofem, prednizon i utrogestan koji su mi uveli zadnji, nakon oplodnje j. s.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, koliko dana prije transfera se ne smije imati odnos?

----------


## sejla

5 dana prije, otkad se krene s utrićima. Kolko se sjećam  :Smile:

----------


## JelenaJA

[QUOTE=sejla;3165904]
Svasta nesto smo radili,mislim da mi nece vise ništa tražiti.Samo ne znam kakve su one intrapilid cini mi se da se tako zovu inekcije.One su kao vitamini neki ili sta vec?
Da li da im to predložim?
A inace koliko vidim terapija je standardna za svaku ženu.

----------


## Lovelife

Da, te intralipidne infuzije vise nitko ne spominje..

----------


## JelenaJA

[QUOTE=Lovelife;
Bas cu da ih pitam za to.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure koji dan ste vi imale FET?

----------


## JelenaJA

Lovelife ja sam imala od 18 do 20 dana ciklusa.Nije uvek isti dan bio

----------


## JelenaJA

Pozdrav zenice
Je li koja od vas imala skoro iskustva sa intralipidnom infuzijom u Ceskoj ili gde god?

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Panta13, da li su ti stigli nalazi? Šta kažu?

----------


## Panta13

Draga Lovelife, hvala ti na pitanju, dakle prošli tjedan sam imala zahvat, zahvat je pokazao materište uredne prostranosti i oblika, endometrij i oba tubarna ušća uredna, uzet mi je uzorak sluznice za aerobno/anaerobnu obradu i obradu ureoplazma/mikoplazma. Nalaz u potpunosti uredan, sve sterilno, nema prisutnosti bakterija. Isto je i sa cervikalnim brisevima, sve sterilno. Papa uredan.
Zašto IVF - ovi nisu uspijevali? : 
Odgovora nema.
Prvo smo planirali što prije na ponovni FET, negdje sredinom srpnja, no nakon malo promišljanja, odlučili smo pričekati da ipak prođu ljetne vrućine. Inače, zadnjih dana je opet aktualna situacija sa Covid-19 tako da se iskreno nadam da ću moći otputovati za cca 2 mj.
Kada ti planiraš ići?

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Panta13, drago mi je da je sve u redu! Da, nekad nema odgovora zašto ne uspijeva. Ali izgubljena bitka ne znaci i izgubljeni rat. Evo ja sam u pripremi sa Estrofemima, 10.dan ciklusa mi je bio dosta nizak, 0.4cm pa su mi povećali dozu, u pon opet idem na Uzv. I onda ćemo vidjeti sto i kako dalje. 
A zašto misliš da vrućine štetno djeluju? I koliko vi imate još  smrzlica? Ja sam u dilemi vratiti 1 ili 2, još uvijek. Dr mi je rekla da bi ona išla na 2 obzirom na moje godine (uskoro 39).

----------


## Rominka

Ima jedna teorija da svaka od nas ima odredjeno godisnje doba kada lakse zatrudni. Nama nije uspijevalo, isli smo uvijek zimi, onda smo jednom odlucili ici na ljeto i uspjelo je, no nije se zadrzalo. Zatim smo otisli na jesen i opet nista i slijedeci smo opet otisli na ljeto i uspjelo nam je. Moje menstruacije su inace ljeti daleko podnosljivije, manje bole, bolja mi je prolrvljenost cijelog organizma, opcenito mi je status bolji ljeti (iako ja ne volim ljeto, ali...). Mozda vrijedi razmisliti o tome kako vam se tijelo ponasa u koje doba pa pokusati temirati odlazak tada.

Intralipidi su nesto sto nit’ smrdi, nit’ mirisi odnosno nema konkretnih dokaza da pospjesuje postupke. Bilo bi potrebno napraviti pretrage NK stanica te sukladno nalazu uzeti onda ili ne. Trebalo bi onda ici u slijedecem ciklusu, ako dobro pamtim.

----------


## LF2

Istina Rominka, ja recimo ne funkcioniram po ljeti i uvijek izbjegavala ljeta. Još i ti godišnji na poslu, pa godišnji u klinici. Nikako da bude po mom i to mi je psihički predstavljalo problem. A i vrućine ne podnosim općenito.

----------


## Lovelife

Zanimljivo objašnjenje Rominka, hvala. Ja najviše volim ljeto, pa eto vidjet ćemo da li ima u tome nešto

----------


## sejla

I mi oba puta išli u 6.mj, ali evo čisto iz praktičnih razloga - radim u školi i taman bismo otišli po završetku školske godine, kako bih imala ljeto ispred sebe da se 'vidi' ishod, sa što manje kemijanja s godišnjim/bolovanjima.... Oba puta je uspjelo, a sad jel zahvaljujući ljetu ili bi uspjelo i da smo išli u drugom terminu, ne može se znati. Za treći put smo opet htjeli tako, situacija je odlučila umjesto nas da odgodimo, vrijeme će pokazati...
Lovelife, držim fige  :Love: 
Rominka draga, kako ste?  :Heart:

----------


## Panta13

Lovelife, ja sam turistički djelatnik, bon stop terenski rad po suncu, smjene nekad i po 12 sati. Za mene je ljeto uvijek bilo vezano uz extra fizičke napore. Ove godine je pandemija učinila svoje i prvi put nakon dugo godina nisam u luđačkom tempu. Moja jedina trudnoća u životu, koja je bila prirodna, desila se u proljeće. Svakako sam mišljenja da je najvažniji osjećaj mira, opuštenosti, i vjerujem da ostvarenje trudnoće nema puno veze sa godišnjim dobima, čisto sa individualnim osjećajem pozitive svake od nas i, naravno, drugih medicinskih okolnosti. Meni je isto bilo nemoguće dosada planirati išta od travnja kad bi startala s poslom pa sve do kraja listopada. No ove godine je sve drugačije. Baš se radujem da ću ipak moći zaplivati, odmarati, pa kad se ispune uvjeti i malo popuste vrućine, idemo. Mislim da ću obaviti transfer 1 E.

----------


## Lovelife

Panta13, da razumijem te.. Ti si nakon ET išla raditi ili si bila doma do bete?
Sejla, sigurno ti je kraj sk.godine i samim time i mir donio opuštenije stanje i to je sigurno pripomoglo. I hvala na podršci ❤️

----------


## Panta13

Lovelife, sve sam dosadašnje MPO postupke u RH (ukupno 4 postupka ) i u Češkoj (1 postupak) odradila u zimskim mjesecima, nakon završene poslovne sezone.
Znala sam biti jako umorna od posla a već bi počinjala sa stimulacijama i folikulometrijama u klinici, kako bih imala što duži period da vidim hoće li uspjeti prije potvrde nove poslovne sezone. Uvijek u pressingu radi vremena, nabijala sebi termine, žurila, nervirala se... Inače, sve ovo me natjeralo da   poradim na sebi, starim modelima ponašanja... 
Želim ti uspješne pripreme za FET. Bilo bi super da izvjestiš kako je prošlo.

----------


## Lovelife

Panta13, podsjećaš me na mene sto se posla tiče, i sada hvatam termine, trci vamo-trci tamo, malo sam u stresu.. 
naravno, sve ću javiti.
Danas kontrolni uzv.. 
Panta a koji dan si imala transfer i kako si se pripremala, Estrofemom?

----------


## Panta13

Lovelife, meni je ET sa doniranim stanicama bio 18 dn ciklusa, embiji su kultivirani 5 dana. Uzimala sam estrofem 8 mg dnevno.

----------


## Alondra

Nije me dugo bilo, no da javim novosti... Sa puna 33 tt, zbog otvaranja i preeklampsije, rodile se moje dvije djevojčice, trenutno su u inkubatoru, teške oko 1500, i 1600 gr. Djeluju mi jake, no vidjet ćemo, mi smo pozitivni, a i doktori su. Nadamo se dobru!  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Draga Alondra, čestitke na rođenju djevojčica  :Heart:   :Heart:  Želim vam što brži oporavak i da sve bude u najboljem redu, samo neka rastu curke  :Love:

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Alondra, čestitke na djevojčicama, želim vam brz oporavak❤️

----------


## Rominka

> Nije me dugo bilo, no da javim novosti... Sa puna 33 tt, zbog otvaranja i preeklampsije, rodile se moje dvije djevojčice, trenutno su u inkubatoru, teške oko 1500, i 1600 gr. Djeluju mi jake, no vidjet ćemo, mi smo pozitivni, a i doktori su. Nadamo se dobru!


Alondra, cestitam ti od svega srca! Nista ne brini, cure ce biti ok, one su ti zilavice. I moji su pozurili, cura je imala 1,80 i pala na 1,60 i nakon 21 dan smo dosli kuci. Oboje super napreduju, ali curka je definitivno veci borac.

----------


## Lovelife

Drage cure, danas mi 16.dan ciklusa - endo 6.7 cm, kaže mi koordinatorka da treba doći iznad 7.5 da planiramo transfer.. 
uzimam 3x 4 mg Estrofema, i 2x dnevno Lenzetto sprej.. jedem ciklu,ananas i brazilske oraščiće.. u petak opet uzv.. da li imate kakav savjet da se još popravi endometrij?

----------


## Alondra

Hvala svakoj  :Kiss:  rodile su se sa skoro 1800 i 1600, pa im je pala kilaža (očekivano), sad su tu negdje, čas dobro čas se bore sa nekom infekcijom, do sad se svašta prošlo pa se nadam da će i ovo proći dobro  :Smile:  Praške bebe su to  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Panta13

Lovelife, je li moguće da ti promjene protokol? Sigurno su imali žena koje su imale sličnu kliničku sliku kao i ti što se tiče endometrija. Da pitaš je li stigneš možda uvesti neke izmjene terapije?

----------


## Lovelife

Panta13, Hvala ti na odgovoru.. pa ne znam da li se može ista uvesti sada u ovom ciklusu vise.. Mislim da uzimam maksimalne doze.. Pročitala sam da su neke cure išle i 26.dana u transfer.. Ja bez Estrofema i Duphastona nemam ciklus, tako da sam, čim sam krenula u ciklus pitala hoće li mi biti dosta 3x2 mg Estrofema. Povećavali su mi dozu do ove sada..
Koji dan uopće može biti zadnji za transfer? Jer meni se endometrij povećava, već u pon je bio trolinijski, ali sam se prepala sto ako ne dodje do 7.5

----------


## Rominka

> Drage cure, danas mi 16.dan ciklusa - endo 6.7 cm, kaže mi koordinatorka da treba doći iznad 7.5 da planiramo transfer.. 
> uzimam 3x 4 mg Estrofema, i 2x dnevno Lenzetto sprej.. jedem ciklu,ananas i brazilske oraščiće.. u petak opet uzv.. da li imate kakav savjet da se još popravi endometrij?


Pokusaj vaginalno stavljati estrofem - ima lokalni ucinak. Meni je bio kasno uveden jer endometrij nikako da pocne rasti, ali vaginalno i u dva dana se situacija popravila.

----------


## Lovelife

Rominka, hvala na odgovoru, a to si sama na svoju ruku ili su ti rekli?  I postoji ja pijem 3x2 tablete, kako da to rasporedim onda? Meni nisu spominjali vaginalno

----------


## inada

Ja sam na pocetku koristila 3×4mg estrofema pa su mi povecali na 4×4mg, et smo imali 22dc i bio je uspjesan. Bojala sam se da je to prekasno ali ispalo je dobro.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Inada za odgovor ❤️.. ja jedem toliko ananasa i cikle da samo na tome živim..
Rominka, da li si stavljala vaginalno kod zadnjeg Feta? I kako onda kad moramo početi stavljati utrogestan? Kako si ti?
Meni je sutra uzv 18.dan ciklusa. Koji je uopće zadnji dan za transfer? S time da su kod mene ciklusi pod hormonima..

----------


## Vrci

Love, moja mpo gin je rekla da nema veze koliko ananasa i cikle pojedeš. Možda nešto pomogne, ali nisu čuda. Tako da, nemoj se toliko forsirati time

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka, hvala na odgovoru, a to si sama na svoju ruku ili su ti rekli?  I postoji ja pijem 3x2 tablete, kako da to rasporedim onda? Meni nisu spominjali vaginalno


u dogovoru s dr. Nakon transfera nastavila sam s crinone gelom a estrofem piti do kraja 12tt

----------


## Lovelife

Drage cure, da vam javim, danas endo 8.3! 
Hvala vam puno, na svim odgovorima, savjetima, hvala sto postojite❤️

----------


## Rominka

Kako ste ga podebljali na kraju? Znaci, spremas se  :Trči:  :Love:

----------


## Limun555

Drage zenice, evo nakon citanja vase grupe moram se javiti jer trebam savijet.
Naime prijavili smo se za DS u Pronatalu Sanatorium, prije mjesec dana. No jucer kordinatorica javlja da su nasli donoricu i vec da joj je ciklus za tjedan dana. Moj je naravno vec gotov i menstruaciju dobijam na kraju mjeseca. Moje pitanje je pa sto se to odmah tako brzo pronalazi donor? Nisu me nista u Pronatalu trazili osim osnovnog fenotipa, hormoni, spolne bolesti... nisam ih nista niti stigla pitati oko donorice, ne znam trebam li zapravo osim fenotipa sta traziti? Niti jedan skype razgovor s doktorom nismo imali, niti su rekli o kojem se dr. radi.... Eto malo sam zatecena, jos u modu neuspjelih IVF-ova pa ako mi mozete dati je savjete ili komenatre  :Smile: 
Sorry na dugom postu  :Smile:  pozz svima

----------


## Lovelife

Rominka, znaci pila sam 3x 2tablete Estrofema, i pisala sam u Prag da lu mogu i kako vaginalno.. rekli su da da, tako da sam ja stigla samo 3x staviti vaginalno, ali očito je imalo efekta.. znaci rano(budila sam se u 3h)  ujutro 1 oralno, 1 vag., popodne 2 oralno, navečer 1 oralno, 1 vag. 
Daa, spremamo se. Danas krenula sa utrogestanima, ali sam tek prvu dozu stavila oko 12.30 kada sam došla s posla.. Nije ništa kasno? 
U srijedu imamo termin u Pragu! Joj ja sam jako Uzbuđena

----------


## Rominka

Odlicno! Bas mi je drago da je estrofem odradio svoje i da si spremna. Ne znam zasto ne daju vaginalno odmah, ali eto. I meni je savjet dala pak lani,,pa sam se konzultirala s dr i upalilo je.  Imate li priliku malo lutati ili vam je sve na knap?

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala draga Rominka. Ja isto ne znam zašto oni čekaju sve zadnji čas, ne samo oni nego i naši. Jedna cura mi je rekla za sprej, pa sam pitala u Pragu dal može taj sprej, oni može. Pa onda po forumima i grupama našla za Estrofem vaginalno.. ne kužim, sve moramo znati i pitati. 
Nismo u gužvi, od pon.sam na bolovanju tako da idemo u miru Božjem, i najradije bi bila do bete doma, jer su ispali jjo proračunati čim sam rekla da me neće bit tjedan/dva.

----------


## sejla

Draga Limun, dobrodošla!
Da, baš vam se brzo sve odvilo, što je s jedne strane super  :Smile:  Po meni nema potrebe ništa drugo tražiti o donorki. Sad biste se trebali javiti u kliniku, reći kada tebi očekivano počinje ciklus, pa će dati prijedlog za usklađivanje. Meni su u mom postupku usklađivanja ciklusa s donorkom morali produžiti moj ciklus Duphastonom.
Ukoliko želite, mislim da imate pravo zatražiti barem kratak sastanak preko skype-a, ako su u mogućnosti. Mi smo svojedobno osobno bili na konzultacijama (Dr Mardešić), i znam da nam je to jako puno značilo.
Sretno dalje u planiranju, piši kako napredujete i naravno pitaj štogod treba  :Love:

----------


## Limun555

> Draga Limun, dobrodošla!
> Da, baš vam se brzo sve odvilo, što je s jedne strane super  Po meni nema potrebe ništa drugo tražiti o donorki. Sad biste se trebali javiti u kliniku, reći kada tebi očekivano počinje ciklus, pa će dati prijedlog za usklađivanje. Meni su u mom postupku usklađivanja ciklusa s donorkom morali produžiti moj ciklus Duphastonom.
> Ukoliko želite, mislim da imate pravo zatražiti barem kratak sastanak preko skype-a, ako su u mogućnosti. Mi smo svojedobno osobno bili na konzultacijama (Dr Mardešić), i znam da nam je to jako puno značilo.
> Sretno dalje u planiranju, piši kako napredujete i naravno pitaj štogod treba


Draga Sejla
Hvala puno. Da traziti cu skype konzultacije pa bar nakratko. Odgovorila sam koordinatorici kada mi je ciklus, ali naravno nema odgovora jos :Smile:  Primjetila sam da bas nisu azurni u odgovaranju ali valjda hoce na vrijeme ne mogu se jos oko toga uzrujavati. Vidjela sam da i zenice ovdje na forumu imaju slicne probleme u komunikaciji s koordinatorima.
Hvala puno na odgovorima sigurno cu imati jos 100 pitanja
Pozdrav veliki

----------


## Lovelife

Drage moje cure, da vam se javim, danas je bio FET, vratili 2 blastice..

----------


## Violeta32

Lovelife! Sretno od srca! Navijam za dobre rezultate!

----------


## Tinca18

Lovelife, sretno!!!!
Mi se spremamo pocetkom 8 mj.
Kakva je situacija u Češkoj, gdje ste odsjeli?

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala vam drage cure.
U Češkoj je relativno ok, neki nose maske po gradu, neki ne. 
Mi smo odsjeli u hotelu Michael jer je on na 5 minuta od klinike. 
Na dan transfera sam odmarala, 2 šetnjice oko hotela radi cirkulacije.. Dan nakon transfera smo išli doma(autom), i sad me kopka nije li to prebrzo? I neke žene kažu da ne osjećaju bas ništa nakon transfera, ja sam bas osjećala, kao neka bockanja, ne mogu to opisati.

----------


## Brananis

Bok, cure!  :Smile:  Nije me bilo neko vrijeme i vidim da ima mnogo novosti! Alondra, čestitam! Nadam se da su curice već snažnije i veće

----------


## Brananis

Dva puta napisala poruku, odrezalo ju i izbacilo me. Sad ću biti jako kratka.
Rominka, držim fige! Javljaj novosti.
Limun, dobro došla!
Tinca, jeste li pronašli hotel? Preporuke?
Mi idemo sredinom kolovoza, počinje uzbuđenje!

----------


## Tinca18

Nisno jos pronasli hotel, to mi je u planu ovaj vikend.
Muci me to da neznam koji dan ce biti punkcija, pa da ga rezerviram. 
Kako su u hotelima s promjenom datuma rezervacije?

----------


## gregibela

Nije me bilo neko vrijeme ovdje na forumu... Cestitke svima sa praskim bebicama

----------


## gregibela

Mi sad u ponedjeljak idemo prvi put u Prag (nakon 2-3 god pokusaja ovdje). U utorak je punkcija donorici. Moramo drzati fige na najjace da muzu uspiju naci kojeg dobrog spermica (s obzirom da su nalazi kriminalni) i da meni ne bude prekasno za transfer. ET bi trebao biti sljedecu nedjelju sto ce meni biti 22 dan ciklusa i malo me frka toga s obzirom na cinjenicu da mi se ciklus skratio na 25-26 dana. A i brine me moj endometrij koji je 8. dan ciklusa vec bio 13 mm pa ne znam sto ce biti do tog 22. dana...
No, idemo puni pozitivnih misli i s nadom da cemo se i mi vratiti s praskom bebicom u trbuhu. Ide mozda jos netko sljedeci tjedan, da se podruzimo?

----------


## Mausflee

Pozdrav svima i čestitke na bebama

----------


## Lovelife

Gregibela, sretno! Mi smo bili ovaj tjedan. U koju kliniku idete?

----------


## gregibela

Zelim ti smireno i sretno cekanje pozitivne bete!! 
Idemo u Pronatal. Ne mogu reci da sam odusevljena komunikacijom i pristupom, ali sad je kasno za mijenjanje...

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Gregibela, i ja tebi želim da sve dobro prođe! I mi smo bili u Pronatalu. 
Mene malo ljuti to da mi moramo sve znati (iščitavati grupe i forume i onda njih pitati), i to sve živo..
Ali mislim da je većina ista.. barem koliko sam primjetila po drugim komentarima. 
Moja koordinatorka je bila Andrijana, ok mi je bila.

----------


## gregibela

> Hvala Gregibela, i ja tebi želim da sve dobro prođe! I mi smo bili u Pronatalu. 
> Mene malo ljuti to da mi moramo sve znati (iščitavati grupe i forume i onda njih pitati), i to sve živo..
> Ali mislim da je većina ista.. barem koliko sam primjetila po drugim komentarima. 
> Moja koordinatorka je bila Andrijana, ok mi je bila.


Bas to... Ljuti me sto su nas trazili hrpu pretraga, za koje pola od njih nisam ni cula prije, na sto smo se naravno totalno izmrcvarili da sve obavimo. A onda kad je sve krenulo, kao da nisu ni pogledali te nalaze. Ja sam ih morala upozoravati i sto se tice uskladjivanja s donoricom i kolicinom estrofema. Stavili mi protokol kao da imam normalne duljine ciklusa i kao da imam normalni/stanjeni endometrij, a ja sve suprotno. Da ih nisam upozorila, ne znam kaj bi bilo... a to bi trebao biti njihov posao. Tak da mi je sve to malo neozbiljno. Jedina prednost je eto sto imaju liberalnije zakone pa tamo postoji mogucnost donacije. Ne znam gdje bi nasim MPO doktorima bio kraj kad bi to bilo moguce kod nas. Nasa koordinatorica je Jelena.

----------


## Lovelife

Gregibela, potpuno te razumijem.. Ja sam bila u velikoj dilemi koju kliniku izabrati, jer smo išli na donaciju jc. A moj suprug ima gen na cisticnu fibrozu. Ne bi to znali da nismo morali sve te nalaze napraviti.. Uglavnom, meni je Mpo Dr.u Petrovoj rekla da oni nama ne smiju ništa sugerirati, ni za jednu kliniku, a da neke rade, citiram: “kao na divljem zapadu”; i na kraju mi je rekla da smo dobro odabrali.. Meni je te sekunde pao kamen sa srca. Jer, em sto je teška odluka sama po sebi, em ne znaš koga bi pitao za savjet. Tako da je meni to značilo da mirnije idem. Ali svakako kod tebe su trebali pažljivije pristupiti.. 
ja sam isto ispitivala: jel može Lenzetto sprej? Jel može Estrofem vaginalno? Daj brate mili, jel ja sama sebe vodim ili klinika kojoj plaćamo vise od 5000 eura??! Ali uvijek je bilo puno ljudi, kada sam bila tamo.

----------


## gregibela

Draga Lovelife, sad mi je mrvu lakse nakon tvog komentara. Da, definitivno sve to nije lako... mi odlucili zadnju sansu dati Pragu. A iskreno, svi postupci kod nas su nas stvarno vec previse iscrpili, i financijski i fizicki. Samo kad pomislim da sam zadnje 2-3 godine konstantno bila pod hormonima, jos smo super

----------


## Brananis

Sad vidim da sam krivo označila, Lovelife, držim fige i javljaj novosti.
Ne znam što je, stalno me izbacuje forum i reže mi poruke. Pokušat ću sutra.

----------


## Mausflee

Sad vidjela da mi je odrezalo skroz poruku. Anyway zanima me koji su papiri potrebni za odlazak u Prag od curka koje su bile nedavno @Lovelife s obzirom na coronu. Mi planiramo u 8 mjesecu, idemo na doniranu jajnu stanicu. Ovo nam je treci puta, prvi puta se nije primilo, drugi puta je bila trudnoca, ali nazalost u 10 tjednu srce prestalo kucati, sad idemo ponovno, treca sreca

----------


## Tinca18

Drage moje, mene muci jedna stvar, javila mi je danas koordinatorica da je punkcija donorke 5.8.i da mogu racunati da je to fiksan datum.
Pa kako mogu oni znati tocan datum punkcije, pa svaki ciklus je to drugacije ili?

----------


## Lovelife

Tinica18, da malo čudno da već sada znaju da će js biti zrele točno 5.8. Koja poliklinika?

----------


## gregibela

> Sad vidjela da mi je odrezalo skroz poruku. Anyway zanima me koji su papiri potrebni za odlazak u Prag od curka koje su bile nedavno @Lovelife s obzirom na coronu. Mi planiramo u 8 mjesecu, idemo na doniranu jajnu stanicu. Ovo nam je treci puta, prvi puta se nije primilo, drugi puta je bila trudnoca, ali nazalost u 10 tjednu srce prestalo kucati, sad idemo ponovno, treca sreca


Evo, mi prije 2 sata presli granicu sa Slo. Pitao nas gdje idemo i jel imamo kakav papir. Pokazali smo potvrdu od klinike. Prije puta sam to trazila koordinatoricu. Sve proslo ok.

----------


## Lovelife

Mausflee, nama je koordinatorica poslala te potvrde da u tom periodu moramo biti u Pragu zbog liječenja, ali nas nitko ništa nije pitao na granici, ni za tamo, ni u povratku.. to je bilo prosli tjedan. Da li sada idete sa novom donorkom? Da li znate zašto nije uspjelo prvi puta?

----------


## Mausflee

Draga Gregibela i Lovelife hvala vam puno na odgovorima. Ne idemo sa novom, ovo nam je zadnji embrij od prve donorke, bilo je 4 embrija sveukupno. Prvi puta mislim da nije uspjelo jer sam bila bas pod ogromnim stresom, psihicki sam bas bila u rasulu, drugi puta skroz druga prica, masazama i meditacijom sam se dovela bas u super stanje, nakon transfera sam sat vremena slusala meditaciju i bas sam se osjecala super, nekako sam znala da ce biti uspješno. No, onda se desila corona i potres i mislim da mi je stres ponovno bio koban. Uz to sam imala hematom, pa sam morala cijelo vrijeme i mirovati, no ginekologica mi je rekla da hematom nije razlog pobacaja, da se jednostavni nekad desi da srce prestane kucati. Imala sam kiretažu nakon toga. Idem u srijedu na dijagnosticku histeroskopiju, to su mi preporucili iz Praga, pa cemo vidjeti sta ce reci. Inace imam 40 godina i dijagnoza da sam u ranoj menopauzi od cca 35-te.

----------


## Mausflee

Gregibela sretno, drzim fige

----------


## gregibela

> Gregibela sretno, drzim fige


Hvala!! Bome nam i trebaju

----------


## Tinca18

Lovelife, da cudno mi je, pitat cu jos dok bude uzv. Ja moram 10 dan ciklusa pa cu pitati i kakvo je stanje kod donorke 10 dan. 
Poliklinika ivf europe. 

Gregibela, sretno i javljaj se.
Mausflee sretno i tebi.

----------


## Brananis

Gregibela, sretno!

----------


## Violeta32

Cure koje su sad isle u Prag - je li potreban test na covid ili saml potvrda od klinike? Mi planiramo ici pocetkom 8. mjeseca.

----------


## gregibela

> Cure koje su sad isle u Prag - je li potreban test na covid ili saml potvrda od klinike? Mi planiramo ici pocetkom 8. mjeseca.


Dovoljna je samo potvrda od klinike. Jedva ju je i pogledao (slovenac). Austrijanci su nas samo propustili, nisu nista ni pitali, a na granici s Ceskom nigdje nikoga (kao da nema granice).
Bar je tako bilo jucer...
Uglavnom smo po gradu mi jedini ludjaci s maskama.
U klinici ju trebate imati.

----------


## gregibela

Hvala svima na drzanju figa, slobodno drzite i dalje. Upravo cekamo da cujemo jesu li nasli kojeg plivaca kod muza. Koordinatorica je jako ljubazna. Meni malo pao kamen sa srca kaj se tice mog endometrija. Trazila sam pregled i dr kaze da je izvrstan

----------


## gregibela

Opet reze poruke...
Uglavnom, ako sve bude ok, transfer je u nedjelju.

----------


## Brananis

Gregibela, odlično za endometrij!  :Smile:  Sigurno je lakše kada se dio po dio slaže.
I sad baš vidim tvoju poruku za transfer!  :Very Happy:  Ako imaš volje i ako te forum ne izbaci, javi kako je bilo, koliko ste čega dobili. A sad uživajte do nedjelje!

Tinca, da, meni su rekli da je meni i donorki UZV oko 10. dana i onda će se vidjeti kad bude punkcija. Možda su i kod vas tako mislili, ali se nije koordinatorica precizno izrazila. U svakom slučaju, pitaj.
Kako je u IVF Europe? Jeste li zadovoljni? Oni nemaju koordinatorice za ove krajeve koliko sam shvatila. Kako ide s nalazima onda? Mislim, sve je više-manje jasno iz nalaza na kojem god da su jeziku valjda ili?

----------


## Tinca18

Zadovoljna sam za sad s klinikom.
Imaju koordinatorice, mislim da cak dvije koje znaju jezik, moja je Irena al mi se prvo javila Jelena.
Poslala sam im nalaze koje sam imala, trebala  sam ponoviti samo par njih, ostalo su mi priznali stare.
Imali smo i razgovor s doktorom preko vibera na hrv, koordinatorica je prevađala.
Na mailove i viber koordinatorica brzo odgovara.

----------


## Brananis

Tinca, drago  mi je čuti da si zadovoljna, iščitala sam temu i vidjela sam da se uz PFC i Pronatal spominje i ova klinika, no nisam znala da imaju koordinatorice za naše krajeve. To možda i nije presudno, ali valjda se čovjek osjeća ugodnije kada može razgovarati o tim temama na hrvatskom.

----------


## Tinca18

Naravno, mi uvijek imamo nekih pitanja pa je dobro da nas se razumije

----------


## Sanrio

Nije me dugo bilo na temi pa dok moja mala Pražanka spava na meni rekoh samo da svratim  i poželim vam svima plusiće velike ko kuća i školske trudnoće!
Lovelife, tebi posebno šaljem tonu pozitivne energije i ne sumnjam da je to TO!
Za sve žene koje tek ulaze u ovu priču i koje razmišljaju da li je to put kojim trebaju krenuti, koje imaju strahove i dvojbe vezano za donorske stanice i kako će se osjećati i prihvatiti činjenicu da nose dijete koje nije genetski njihovo ili od njihovog partnera, želim samo reći da su sve bojazni i strepnje nestale u trenutku kad sam ugledala to predivno čudo i da ni u jednom trenu to dijete nije bilo ničije nego NAŠE! 
Prošla su tri mjeseca od poroda a ljubav i povezanost je svakim danom sve veća a način na koji je Ljubav došla na svijet je postao potpuno i apsolutno nebitan!
Jedino za čim žalim je što se nisam ranije odlučila za Prag i donorstvo! 
Jer bi tako rado poduplala ovu sreću ali me godine koče.
Samo hrabro, drage moje suborke!

----------


## Lovelife

Sanrio ❤️❤️❤️ hvala ti na divnim riječima!
Hvala na podršci i želim ti sve najljepše u životu!

----------


## gregibela

Sanrio, predivno si to rekla

----------


## gregibela

Update od mene:
Dobili smo 8js od donorice i na ogromnu srecu su bili uspjeli naci dovoljno plivaca kod MM. Koristili su metodu “Micro fluid sperm sorting”. (Glavno da je u Vinogradskoj dijagnoza bila Azoospermia, znaci 0). Do danas su se od toga razvile 2 blastociste (jedna bolja, druga malo losija) i 3 morule. Prvotno smo mislili ici na vracanje samo jedne blastice, ali s obzirom na razvoj embrija odlucili se ipak da nam vrate obje blastice. Uzeli smo i Embryoglue. Inace, danas mi je 22 dan ciklusa... Ove morule ce pustiti do sutra da vide hoce li se razviti do blastica, pa bi ih onda zamrznuli. A sad 2 tjedna neizvjesnosti...
Evo i malo preporuka sto se tice Praga... Ako idete na postupak u Pronatal Santorium, stvarno bih preporucila da smjestaj uzmete negdje u gradu. Klinika je bas izvan svega, a tamo zapravo provedete jako malo vremena. Prag je predivan, cijene su prihvatljive. Cuvajte se tramvaja, na zebri ne staju (vjerojatno oni imaju prednost za razliku od Zg). Ne znam kakav je put preko Linza, ali mi smo preko Beca i Brna zapeli u gadnoj koloni slepera. Od Brna prema Pragu je autocesta uglavnom u radovima  pa su svako malo suzenja i ogranicenja.
Eto drage, ako vas sto zanima, pitajte...

----------


## Brananis

Sanrio, hvala na ohrabrujućim riječima.  :Smile: 
Gregibela, drago mi je na dobrom rezultatu, držim još fige za morule! Jesu li vam već možda javili za njih? Javljaj nam kako se osjećaš, sve nas zanima, sigurna sam.  :Smile: 
Hvala ti na informacijama o Pragu, svaka dobro dođe. Mene zanimaju ove tehničke stvari, put i smještaj pa ako imaš kakvih savjeta ili preporuka, samo piši. Otpočetka sam mislila da idemo autom, ali muči me parking, po Pragu se ionako mislimo kretati javnim prijevozom. Onda sam kratko razmišljala o putovanju vlakom jer sada imamo redovitu liniju, no ipak je vlak krcat pretpostavljam, a u autu smo sami. Kako ste vi riješili parking? Vrijeme je da krenem s tim jer idemo sredinom kolovoza, bojim se da ne zakasnim.  :Grin: 
Kakva je procedura na povratku? Nema nikakvih samoizolacija ili tako nešto kada se uđe u RH?

----------


## gregibela

Draga Brananis,
Mi smo smjestaj rijesili preko HomeExchange-a. Njihov smo korisnik oko godinu dana i odusevljeni smo. Tako da je nama smjestaj ustvari bio besplatan. Uspjeli smo dogovoriti stan od 80+ kvadrata s parkingom u blizini centra (Karlin). Isli smo s autom koji je stajao sparkiran osim kad smo u 2 navrata isli u kliniku. Inace smo uzeli i svoje el. romobile i uglavnom smo na njima ili pjesice istrazivali predivan Prag. Ovdje korona kao da je zaboravljena. Maske se mogu vidjeti tu i tamo na kojem turistu. Koliko znam, nema nikakvih komplikacija na povratku u Hrv, ali evo mi taman krenuli nazad pa javimo ako nesto bude. Nazad cemo preko Linza jer nam je prisjeo put preko Brna. Javimo jel bolja varijanta.
Jos nam nisu javili za morule, odnosno jesu li se razvile do blastocista. Sto se tice osjecaja oko postupka i svega, ne znam kaj bi rekla. Kroz sve postupke u Hrv sam imala i 100 simptoma i nista, pa nije bilo uspjesno, tak da sad pokusavam kaj se toga tice biti “tabula rasa”

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Gregibela, držim palčeve za blastice da se uhvate!
A ideja sa el.romobilima vam je genijalna.
Mi smo uzeli hotel blizu klinike, zbog parkinga i da smo za svaki slučaj bliže klinici, ostalo smo sve javim prijevozom u grad, točan je u minutu. 
U Prag smo išli preko Linza i bilo je dosta dobro.
Cure, ja sam radila testove i pozitivni su! 3 od njih su neki kineski sa e baya,  a 2 u paketu iz dma, ali je njima prošao rok trajanja.. no mislim si, da nebi svi bili bili( lažno) pozitivni. Što vi mislite?

----------


## gregibela

Jeeeeeee, draga Lovelife, mislim da je to to

----------


## gregibela

Odrezalo poruku pa nastavljam....
Lovelife... Preeedivno!!!!! Presretna sam kad cujem pozitivne vijesti u ovoj grupi❤️ Nema sanse da bi svi bili lazno pozitivni. Koliko sam ja skuzila, jedino mogu biti lazno negativni. Koji ti je danas dan od transfera?

Super nam je bilo s romobilima. Mi smo htjeli malo izbjeci javni prijevoz zbog korone. Mi smo taman krenuli na put kad se kod nas ponovo zahuktalo pa smo bili mozda malo bespotrebno paranoicni

----------


## gregibela

I opet odrezalo poruku....
Javili nam da se jedna morula razvila u blasticu i ona je zamrznuta.

Lovelife ces vaditi betu? I koliko su ti Prednisona propisali? Vidim da su vecinon svima davali 1 tbl/dnevno, a meni rekli pola

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Gregibela ❤️❤️❤️
Danas mi je 12.dan, mislim sutra ili u srijedu vaditi betu.. jel ju moram ponavljati? Jer u tom slučaju moram na drugi kraj grada opet po uputnicu..
Meni su pripisali isto pola tablete tog Prednizona, 2.5 mg..
Sto još imaš od terapije? Kako se osjećaš? 
Mene je prvih tjedan dana bolilo, čak tjedan i pol sam stalno osjećala “neka zbivanja” dolje

----------


## Brananis

Ovdje samo divne vijesti!  :Klap: 
Lovelife, prekrasno je čuti da imaš pozitivan test!  :Very Happy:  Ne vjerujem da bi svi bili pozitivni bez razloga. Kad piškiš ponovno? Kad je beta? 
Gregibela, hvala na informacijama i super za blasticu, imate i za bracu/seku  :Smile:  A morule se ne zamrzavaju? Nisam upućena u sve to.
Isto sam dobila 1 tbl Decortina. 
A što se tiče rezanja poruka, prestala sam pisati na mobu jer stalno reže poruke, na laptopu napišem u Word pa kopiram. Naravno, to je nemoguće kad si na putu.

----------


## gregibela

Ja bih na tvom mjestu izvadila betu i javila svom ginicu kolika je. Mozda nema potrebe za ponovnom vadjenjem, nego ti on zakaze pregled kad treba.
Ja nakon svega nemam zivaca ici vaditi betu u bolnicu upravo zbog zezanja s uputnicom, guzvi, a sad i posebnih protokola zbog korone pa cu ici privatno. Ustedim si puno zivaca.
Od terapije sam dobila 3x2 Utogestana, 3x1 Estrofem i 2,5 mg Prednizona.
Zbivanja dolje osjecam i prije transfera, ponekad, valjda od svih tih tableta/vaginaleta. Nekad ne osjecam nista i onda sam sva zabrinuta...
Draga Lovelife, ti sad brige na stranu i uzivaj u pozitivnim testovima

----------


## Brananis

Cure koje ste išle preko HZZO-a, imam još pitanje vezano uz rješenje koje smo dobili. Na njemu je datum 29. svibnja pa budući da vrijedi 90 dana, trebalo bi sve biti u redu, odnosno ne treba ga produživati. No, u njemu piše da im trebam javiti termin primitka na liječenje kako bi oni izdali potvrdu. E sad, mi smo kao dobili termin, ali to je sve još okvirno, nije u dan. Trebam li čekati točan termin ili šaljem ovako?

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Gregibela i Brananis
Ma privatno je najbolje, ali neda mi se vise davat novce, jer vitamini ovi, pa sprej onaj, a placa mi se srozala skroz.. Ali nije bitno, sve za naše srećice..
Test sam radila 9.i 10.dan i danas, 12.dan

----------


## Lovelife

Brananis, ja vise nisam sigurna, ali pitaj ih preko maila, ili im javi okvirni datum, jer u dan je teško točno znati mjesec dana ranije

----------


## gregibela

> Hvala Gregibela i Brananis
> Ma privatno je najbolje, ali neda mi se vise davat novce, jer vitamini ovi, pa sprej onaj, a placa mi se srozala skroz.. Ali nije bitno, sve za naše srećice..
> Test sam radila 9.i 10.dan i danas, 12.dan


Ma znam, meni je vec muka kad pomislim koliko novaca smo se nadavali... Vec ti je 9.i 10. dan pokazivalo pozitivan test??  
Uh, 9. dan od mojeg transfera ce biti nasoj kcerki rodjendan, to bi joj bio najljepsi poklon. Zbog nje smo i imali snage za dalje... Taman smo bili na rubu odustajanja kad su nas njene suze za sekom potaknule da ipak damo sansu Pragu.

----------


## Lovelife

Da, 9.dan je pokazalo 2 crtice.. Kažu kada su blastice u pitanju, moze i tako ranije test.
Sretno!

----------


## Brananis

Lovelife, onda ću tako, hvala!

----------


## Violeta32

Lovelife, cestitke od srca!

----------


## Alondra

Lovelife najiskrenije čestitke! I meni je pokazalo deveti dan. Evo još jednom hvala na čestitkama, moje cure rastu, imaju obje preko 2 kg  :Smile:  sa nama su

----------


## Rominka

Lovelife, daj izvadi betu da ti se ta divna brojka ureze u pamcenje <3 bit ce lijepa brojcica, sigurna sam!

----------


## sejla

Lovelife, ma to je toooo  :Very Happy:  Sretno draga i napiši nam ogromnu betu!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Tinca18

Lovelife, čestitam draga, javi nam ogromnu betu

----------


## Tinca18

Gregibela, sretno, da ti ova 2 tj u iscekivanju produ cim prije!

----------


## Lovelife

Drage moje ženice, stigao nalaz bete: 1199.33!!
Hvala vam puno svima, Rominka, Sejla, i ostale cure od stare ekipe na forumu Hvala vam za sve odgovore, uvijek ste imale vremena za odgovor❤️
Joj tresem se od sreće

----------


## gregibela

> Drage moje ženice, stigao nalaz bete: 1199.33!!
> Hvala vam puno svima, Rominka, Sejla, i ostale cure od stare ekipe na forumu Hvala vam za sve odgovore, uvijek ste imale vremena za odgovor❤️
> Joj tresem se od sreće


Draga cestitam od srca!!!! 
Samo se ti tresi od srece, imas i zasto  :Smile:  
Prekrasne vijesti!!
Nego, jel bi to mogli biti twinsici

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala draga Gregibela! Nisam sigurna, ali čini mi se visoka Beta 
I tebi želim isto ❤️, kao i svim curama s kojima dijelimo ovaj put

----------


## inada

Lovelife cestitam, prekrasna beta. Neka bude skolska trudnoca ❤

----------


## Mausflee

Lovelife cestitam od srca, bas htjela pitati kakva je situacija ❤❤❤ Ja sam vadila betu 2 puta jer im je bitno da se uredno dupla i nakon toga mi je ginekologica javila termin kad da dođem kod nje.  Btw mene je isto mao boluckalo prvi dan odmah nakon transfera i narednih dana kao neki leptirici, to je ono sto sam odmah na prvu primjetila, mada sam surfala ovim forumom za simptomima da vidim da li imam sta od njih i nisam imala skoro nista sta su curke navodile.
Mali info za one kojo idu u Pronatal Prag, mi smo isli par puta preko  Linza i bilo je super, preko Brna smo isli samo prvi puta i to je bilo koma jer je cesta bila dosta u radovima, a to je bilo u 9 mjesecu znaci da i dalje isto.
Drzim fige svima koji idu, mi planiramo u 8 mjesecu, cekam menstrauciju krajem 7 pa cemo vidjeto endometrij i sve ostalo.

----------


## Rominka

> Drage moje ženice, stigao nalaz bete: 1199.33!!
> Hvala vam puno svima, Rominka, Sejla, i ostale cure od stare ekipe na forumu Hvala vam za sve odgovore, uvijek ste imale vremena za odgovor❤️
> Joj tresem se od sreće


Cestitam od srca  :Heart:   Ta tvoja beta mirisi na duplice. S obzirom kako je visoka ne trebas ju ni ponavljati, a i mogla bi ovaj tj vec na prvi uzv. Jedva cekam da se javis - hihihi

----------


## Brananis

Lovelife, čestitam!  :Very Happy:  Divne vijesti, uživaj u visokoj beti  :Smile:  Nadam se da će Gregibela nastaviti u tom tonu.

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Rominka, i cure koje znate, kako se naša trudnoća računa? Meni je zadnja m.bila 16.06.,a transfer 08.7.-5 dnevne blastice..?
Hvala Brananis! I ja očekujem Gregibelu u klub

----------


## inada

Meni svi ginekolozi racunaju od 1dana zadnje menstruacije. Menstruacija bila 12.11. a transfer 5dn blast. 3.12.

----------


## Rominka

Lovelife, racunat ce po zm. U biti sve ovisi tko te vodi. Moja je vodila po transferu, ali razlika nam je bila 2 dana izmedju trasfera i zm pa je rekla da ce po transferu kad vec tocno znamo sve. Ovako odokativno, rekla bih da ce tebi biti razlika i veca od dva tj...imas na netu ivf kalkulatore pa pokusaj sama chekirati.

----------


## JelenaJA

Hej cure.Je li koja imala sličnog iskustva?
Stomak grudi bole od 2 dana embriotransfera
9 dan nakon embriotransfera blastocista test negativan.
Da li je koja imala iskustva mozda sa kasnijim pozitivnim testom,ima li nade

----------


## Sanrio

Lovelife, čestitke od srca! I kod tebe će izgleda biti double trouble

----------


## Panta13

Lovelife, čestitam, pratila sam te sa pripremama prije FET-a, drago mi je da je bilo uspješno. Kod mene status quo, kako ne radim radi korone, čistim apartmane, dosta fizičkog posla, tako da sam van planiranja. Tako je to u životu, planovi su jedno, život često nešto sasvim drugo. Uglavnom, puno uspjeha.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Panta13, Sada je trenutno takva situacija, ali ako imaš snage, izdrži, i doći će i tvoje vrijeme..
Hvala draga Sanrio❤️
Cure, danas Beta 3118.02 (15.dpt)

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, da li je koja imala problem sa zatvorom i tvrdom stolicom? I kako ste to rijesile? Pretpostavljam da se ne smijemo naprezati, ali sto nikako drugačije ne možemo?  :Shock:

----------


## Rominka

Lovelife, osim hranom mozes si uzeti magnezij citrat (u dm ti je najpovoljniji, njihova marka) - osim sto moze imati laksativni ucinak, dobro ce ti doci za grceve, kontrakcije, san. Uzimas na vecer pred spavanje. Gledaj sto raznovranije jesti, uvedi si kefir/fortiu ili nesto slicno. 

Jelena iskreno, ne zvuci mi bas, ali betu vadis 14ti dan. Blastice se znaju rano pokazati na testi. A bolovi...pravilo je da pravila nema. Mene nije nista boljelo, 7. dan me probolo u kupovini da sam zvijezdice vidjela i to je to. I imala sam najpidje snove ikad.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Rominka, uvijek tu za nas ❤️❤️❤️..

----------


## JelenaJA

> Jelena iskreno, ne zvuci mi bas, ali betu vadis 14ti dan. Blastice se znaju rano pokazati na testi. A bolovi...pravilo je da pravila nema. Mene nije nista boljelo, 7. dan me probolo u kupovini da sam zvijezdice vidjela i to je to. I imala sam najpidje snove ikad.


Nazalost nije dobro prošao ni ovaj transfer
Hej Rominka kazi mi ti si čini mi se imala fet u prirodnom ciklusu.
Mozes li mi napisati nešto detaljnije

----------


## Rominka

Lovelife, sad ti pocinju muke i vjezbanje strpljenja. Slusaj svoje tijelo no nemoj panicariti. Osjecat ces bolove, lagane grceve i to je sve normalno jer se maternica siri. Ako su duplici, iskreno mislim da mozda samo ranije pocnu ti grcici jer im je potrebno vise mjesta. 

Jelena, da zadnji pokusaj je krenuo nepripremljeno, slucajno u prirodnom ciklusu jer sam ja na tome inzistirala. Svejedno je dr uveo 7 ili 9ti dan, nisam vise sigurna, estrofem ali vaginalno jer ga ja lose podnosim kad ga oralno uzimam. Od transfera je uveden crinone gel, decortin/prednison 5 mg, do transfera 2,5mg i od transfera fraxiparin 2500 a kasnije od 5000 iu do kraja trudnoce i opet 2500iu nakon poroda. Cilj je bio sto manje hormonski dirati organizam jer ja imam gadnu reakciju na kombinacije estrofema/utrogestana/decortina. I utrogestane sam do pred kraj trudnoce vaginalno uzimala, dok sam mogla od trbuha  :Smile:

----------


## Mausflee

Lovelife yay!!!! Duplići it is ❤❤❤  Panta13 drzi se ❤

----------


## Mausflee

Hej cure, zanima me da li je netko od vas koristio akupunkturu za ivf i kakva su vam iskustva? Ja sam krenula prije nekih mjesec dana kod Sandre Morovic u Aviva kliniku.

----------


## Lovelife

Mausflee :Love: 
Ja sam čula da je jako dobra abdominalna masaza.. jedna cura je išla nekoliko puta u pripremi za IVF i ostala trudna prirodno (nizak Amh), ali mora biti stručna osoba jer to nije “klasična” masaza. A vjerujem da je i akupunktura dobra!

Rominka, ne bojim se bolova koji slijede zbog rastezanja maternice i širenja zdjelice, već taj odlazak na toalet, jao  :ups

----------


## gregibela

> Mausflee
> Ja sam čula da je jako dobra abdominalna masaza.. jedna cura je išla nekoliko puta u pripremi za IVF i ostala trudna prirodno (nizak Amh), ali mora biti stručna osoba jer to nije “klasična” masaza. A vjerujem da je i akupunktura dobra!
> 
> Rominka, ne bojim se bolova koji slijede zbog rastezanja maternice i širenja zdjelice, već taj odlazak na toalet, jao  :ups


Lovelife draga, probaj s Activiom, stvarno zna pomoci...a najprirodnije.
Ja polako vec luda od ovog cekanja i neizvjesnosti... a tek 5. dan nakon ET

----------


## gregibela

Opet reze poruke...
Cice ogromne i bolne, ali to pripisujem utricima i estrofemu. Doslovno “cice-ubice”.  I cesce pisanje. Ostalo nista ne osjecam... Grozan mi je taj “prazan” osjecaj. Stalno imam paranoju da sam ispisala balstice odmah nakon ET kak mi je mjehur bio pun. Valjda to nije moguce...

----------


## JelenaJA

[QUOTE=Rominka;3170646]
A koji dan ciklusa je transfer,to se verovatno ne zna tačno,kad je tebi bio
I jesi li pratila dane nesto mi jedna zena rece da je koristila neke tračice i radila svaki drugi dan ultrazvuk

----------


## Lovelife

Gregibela počela sam sa Donat Mg, chia sjemenke i domaći kefir.. to ću kroz dan rasporediti..i nadam se da će pomoći.

A kako se ti osjećaš? Ja sam bila bas neka umorna, i najviše mi je odgovaralo ležanje, čitanje knjiga, spavanje, iako sam išla 2x dnevno u laganu šetnju. A koliko si ležala nakon transfera?

----------


## gregibela

> Gregibela počela sam sa Donat Mg, chia sjemenke i domaći kefir.. to ću kroz dan rasporediti..i nadam se da će pomoći.
> 
> A kako se ti osjećaš? Ja sam bila bas neka umorna, i najviše mi je odgovaralo ležanje, čitanje knjiga, spavanje, iako sam išla 2x dnevno u laganu šetnju. A koliko si ležala nakon transfera?


Ma sigurno ce ti to pomoci.
Ja sam umorna i inace, tak da ne pripisujem ni to postupku. 15-20 min nakon transfera sam se smjela ici popisati, a nakon toga jos lezanje dok nije proslo sat vremena nakon ET. Nemam nikakav osjecaj i to me izludjuje. Tebi su vracali 23 dan ciklusa? A koliko ti inace traje ciklus?

----------


## Lovelife

Da, vraćali su mi 23.dan; inače mi je ciklus cca 31-32 dana (reguliran hormonima)

----------


## gregibela

> Da, vraćali su mi 23.dan; inače mi je ciklus cca 31-32 dana (reguliran hormonima)


A meni vratili 22. dan, a ciklus mi traje 25-26 dana. To me brine... Znaci vratili su mi 3-4 dana prije nego sam trebala dobiti.

----------


## jejja

Drage sve. Ako ste bile u postupcima u periodu od 19.03 do danas ( ovaj period epidemije) molim vas da nam pomognete i ispunite anketu. 
Cilj ove ankete je prikupiti informacije o iskustvima žena u hrvatskom zdravstvenom sustavu za vrijeme pandemije COVID-19 tijekom postupaka medicinski pomognute oplodnje. Rezultati ankete koristit će se u svrhu objave zajedničkog tematskog izvješća udruge Roda i Pravobraniteljice za ravnopravnost spolova te zagovaranja za zdravstvenu skrb žena temeljenu na dokazima u doba javnozdravstvene krize poput pandemije COVID-19. Hvala 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...mSWjw/viewform

----------


## Rominka

[QUOTE=JelenaJA;3170700]


> A koji dan ciklusa je transfer,to se verovatno ne zna tačno,kad je tebi bio
> I jesi li pratila dane nesto mi jedna zena rece da je koristila neke tračice i radila svaki drugi dan ultrazvuk


Transfer ovisi i od ciklusa i od stadija embrija te endometrija, tako da je tesko reci kad ce biti. A inace pratis stanje folikulometrijama odnosno svaka dva dana ides na uzv.

----------


## sejla

> Opet reze poruke...
> Cice ogromne i bolne, ali to pripisujem utricima i estrofemu. Doslovno “cice-ubice”.  I cesce pisanje. Ostalo nista ne osjecam... Grozan mi je taj “prazan” osjecaj. Stalno imam paranoju da sam ispisala balstice odmah nakon ET kak mi je mjehur bio pun. Valjda to nije moguce...


Draga gregibela, 
podsjetila si me na moj prvi transfer. Toliko mi se piškilo da sam mislila da će mi mjehur puknuti. I jednostavno sam otrčala na wc i vratila se na mirovanje dok nas nisu pozvali...tako da, ak se primi, primi se   :Wink:  iako razumijem, svakakve misli i gluposti prolaze kroz glavu u iščekivanju. I što se simptoma tiče, školski sam primjer da može uspjet i sa hrpom simptoma (curka) i bez ikakvih simptoma (dečko). Držim fige  :Love: 
JelenaJA, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## gregibela

Draga Sejla, bas si me utjesila. Hvala ti!
Evo dosli sinoc na more pa se nadam da cu malo manje misliti o implantaciji, simptomima/nesimptomima. Znam da su bazeni zabranjeni u ovom periodu, ali lagano plivuckanje u moru ne bi trebalo nikako stetiti?

----------


## JelenaJA

> JelenaJA, žao mi je


Menjamo kliniku po drugi put,pa cemo videti valjda ce nam se posrećiti.

----------


## JelenaJA

Rominka hvala na odgovorima  ⚘

----------


## Munkica

Gregibela, nemoj se brinuti  :Smile:  Meni se nakon prvog transfera isto jako piskilo jer sam krivo shvatila uputu da dodjem punog mjehura (nalila sam se koliko sam mogla popiti) i trcala na wc. Sve je proslo u redu, a u mojoj bolnici ne prakticiraju mirovanje. Beba je ziva, zdrava i svojeglava  :Smile: 

Sretno!

----------


## Tinca18

Evo mali update,
Upravo rezervirala hotel u Pragu, odlucili smo se na put busom. U cet mi je 10 dan ciklusa pa idem na uzv. 
Sve mi to tako brzo doslo, i nestvarno, to da sam vec za 10 dana u Pragu.

Molim informacije gdje se moze nešto fino pojesti a da nije preskupo.

----------


## sejla

> Draga Sejla, bas si me utjesila. Hvala ti!
> Evo dosli sinoc na more pa se nadam da cu malo manje misliti o implantaciji, simptomima/nesimptomima. Znam da su bazeni zabranjeni u ovom periodu, ali lagano plivuckanje u moru ne bi trebalo nikako stetiti?


Ne bi se smjela kupati u vrućoj vodi, lagano plivanje u moru je ok  :Smile:

----------


## gregibela

> Gregibela, nemoj se brinuti  Meni se nakon prvog transfera isto jako piskilo jer sam krivo shvatila uputu da dodjem punog mjehura (nalila sam se koliko sam mogla popiti) i trcala na wc. Sve je proslo u redu, a u mojoj bolnici ne prakticiraju mirovanje. Beba je ziva, zdrava i svojeglava 
> 
> Sretno!


Hvala draga Munkica!
Odbrojavala sam te minute u hladnom znoju, samo da mogu na wc.. Znam da se u nekim klinikama vise ne prakticira mirovanje nakon transfera. Ovo me bas iznenadilo. U sali su me prebacili na krevet i bas rekli da se tek nakon 20 minuta smijem dici na wc, a onda ponovno lezanje do sat vremena nakon ET. Ovo cekanje izludjuje pa mi svakakve misli prolaze kroz glavu. U svakom slucaju, hvala na tjesenju moje nerazumne glavice...

----------


## gregibela

> Ne bi se smjela kupati u vrućoj vodi, lagano plivanje u moru je ok


Tak sam i mislila.
Sejla, kad ti ides po 3. srecicu?

----------


## gregibela

> Evo mali update,
> Upravo rezervirala hotel u Pragu, odlucili smo se na put busom. U cet mi je 10 dan ciklusa pa idem na uzv. 
> Sve mi to tako brzo doslo, i nestvarno, to da sam vec za 10 dana u Pragu.
> 
> Molim informacije gdje se moze nešto fino pojesti a da nije preskupo.


Restorana imas na svakom koraku i cijene su uglavnom prihvatljivije nego kod nas. Mi setali pa uvijek na Tripadvisoru gledali kaj dobroga imamo u blizini...

----------


## Mima

Proguglaj nešto što se zove LOKAL, to su modernizirane pivnice, imaju jako dobro pivo i vrlo povoljna dnevna jela. Ima ih na više lokacija u gradu, ja sam bila u Lokalu u ulici Dlouha, što je vrlo blizu centru starog grada, i bila sam u jednom kod samog Karlovog mosta (sa hradčanske strane).
Hrana je jako ukusna, češka nacionalna, svaki dan imaju nova dnevna jela, i to objave na webu pa možeš pogledati.
Cijene su vrlo povoljne.

----------


## Lovelife

Drage cure, kada ste vi išle na prvi Uzv nakon transfera?
Gregibela, kako si?

----------


## Mausflee

@tinca mi isto gledali na mapi sta ima u blizini i kakve su ocjene i cijene, cijene su bolje nego kod nas i hrana je stvarno fina, nismo nigdje lose jeli. Isto tako imas dosta kineske i tajlandske kuhinje koje je jeftina a dobra. Mi smo se kretali po cijelom centru, a bili smo smjesteni u hotelu Michael blizu klinike, znaci cca 30 minuta od centra, prosli Prag uzduž i poprijeko, i jeli svugdje za normalne cijene. Btw busevi i tramvaji su im super povezani tak da ako imate vremena odite u razgledavanje, Prag je predivan.
@lovelife mislim da sam ja isla tipa tjedan dana nakon druge bete, znam da je bilo skoro 5 tjedana kada sam dosla kod ginekologice, ona je sama odredila kada da dođem. Ides privatno ili kod drzavnog ginekologa? 
@gregibela znam da svakakva stvari prolaze kroz glavu tijekom i nakon transfera, ja sam u pronatalu lezala po sat vremena, ali znam da su curke po forumu pisale da nisu uopce puno lezale tak da pravila nema, probaj se opustiti sto vise i um i tijelo, drzim fige i saljem dobru vibru ❤ ❤❤

----------


## Lovelife

Mausflee, idem kod državnog doktora, ginekologica mi je super, ali bi najradije vodila trudnoću u Petrovoj, nekako se tako najsigurnije osjećam. Kako ste vi ostale cure? 
I još jedno pitanje, nakon pozitivne bete, koje poslove ste radile po kući? Znam da ne dizati teško, ali usisavanje i sl? :kuhar:  :kuhar: 
Mausflee, još malo pa i vi jurite za Prag?  :Trči: 
Tinca, mi smo isto preko neta tražili, a sve je zaista fino a cijene su ok!

----------


## Tinca18

Hvala svima na informacijama, imat cemo vremena, pa cemo setati i istraživati

----------


## Mausflee

@lovelife cekam menstruaciju i onda 12 dana do endometrija, mislim da cemo kroz cca 2 tjedna ici, zadnji nam je embrij od ove donorice, kako god bude neke stvari su van nasih ruku tako da fingers crossed za sve

----------


## Brananis

JelenaJA, žao mi je što nije uspjelo.  :Sad:  U kojim ste klinikama bili i kamo sada planirate?
Lovelife, divna beta!  :Very Happy:  Nadaš li se duplićima?
Gregibela, kako je na moru? Pratiš simptome ili si se uspjela malo odmaknuti od toga? Kada je beta?
Tinca, stvarno vam se bliži datum. Sigurno ste uzbuđeni, i meni se već pomalo čini da se sve brzo bliži.
Što se naše priče tiče, prošli se tjedan dosta zaiskrilo između mene i Ksenije, priča je dosta duga, ali svodi se na to da mi se čini da smo tamo kao na traci. Bila sam toga svjesna i prije, ali eto, provalilo iz mene tom prilikom jer mi se obraćala svisoka pa sam bila poprilično oštra. Ona je sada rezervirana, ali ne mislim se time opterećivati.
Danas šaljem mail HZZO-u i nadam se da ću rezervirati hotel.
Mausflee i Sejla, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Brananis

Ne mogu više urediti prethodnu poruku pa pišem novu. Tiče se onog mog pitanja od prošlog tjedna kako javiti HZZO-u termin primanja u kliniku kad ne znam točan datum. Uglavnom, nisam dosta pažljivo čitala rješenje HZZO-a. Termin primanja u bolnicu HZZO-u mora javiti klinika, a ne ja  :facepalm:  pa eto, čisto da ne bi bilo više zabune oko toga.

----------


## gregibela

Drage, hvala na dobrim vibrama.
Malo sam se uspjela opustiti na moru (ali malo). Od simptoma nema nista znacajno. “Cice-ubice” jedva stanu u kupaci i dalje bolne, cesce piskanje i pojacan libido (to u prijasnjim postupcima nije bio slucaj, no mozda je do ljeta, sunca...). Betu bi trebala vaditi 4.8. (nedjelja), ali mislim da necu izdrzati do tada, a da prije ne popiskim koji testic. Osjecaj nemam nikakakv, ni dobar ni los... I ustvari me zivcira to da nemam nikakav osjecaj.

----------


## gregibela

Brananis, u koju ti ono kliniku ides? Iskreno, imam isti osjecaj, da smo kao na traci. Ocekivala sam puno individualniji pristup. I ja sam s nasom koordinatoricom imala slicnu situaciju, doslovno sam joj napisala da im je pristup prilicno neozbiljan i neprofesionalan. Nakon toga me nazvala i pucala od ljubaznosti. Tek na moje inzistiranje je dogovorila da mi dr na dan punkcije donorice pogleda UZV endometrij. Inace bi dr vidjela tih 3 minute na ET. I dalje ne mogu reci da sam odusevljena pristupom, ali sto je tu je...

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Brananis! Pa, mi ćemo svakako biti sretni bilo da je jedna beba ili 2! Samo da je živo i zdravo :Heart: 
Ja sam u iščekivanju prvog Uz-a. Nekako nebi da on bude prerano, jer se pitam koliko su zdravi učestali Uzv-i, ali naravno treba se vidjeti jel sve tamo gdje treba biti..
Koliko nakon Fet-a bi se moglo čuti srce? 
Brananis, a u kojoj ste vi klinici? 
Gregibela, samo pozitivno!

----------


## Brananis

Idemo u PFC, a mislim, prihvatila sam da smo mi tamo samo broj, ponuda im se zove All inclusive, pobogu.  :Laughing:  I ja sam napisala slično, da mislim da nam se ne posvećuju dovoljno i da pristup nije individualiziran, ali moja koordinatorica na to nije pucala od ljubaznosti, već je bila hladno otresita i na to sam pukla i održala lekciju. Onda se kao povukla, ali je sada pomalo napeto. 
Gregibela, vjerujem da je iščekivanje ubitačno. Držim fige da dani prođu što prije! Ne znam kada cure počnu s testovima, odnosno kada nije „prerano“.
Lovelife, ne znam ništa o tome, nažalost, ali šaljem vibre da će sve biti kako treba. 
Mene sada more druge brige. Naime, želim rezervirati hotel na Booking.com, zasad smo dobili neki datum kada bismo trebali doći, ali sve ovisi o UZV-u koji je nekoliko dana prije pa je, naravno, moguće da se naš dolazak pomakne koji dan kasnije. E sad, hoteli nude besplatno otkazivanje u pravilu taman dan prije nego što je UZV, a nakon toga naplaćuju. Kako ste to rješavale? Nisam nikada prije rezervirala ovako hotel pa ako ima nekak kvaka, javite!

----------


## Lovelife

Mi nismo imali tih problema sa hotelom, tako da ne znam točno. 
Ali ja nekako mislim da možda neće biti gužva u hotelu zbog ove Korona situacije, pa da si rezervirate kada ćete točno znati? 
A Prag ima i dosta hotela, pa se nemoj brinuti zbog toga.
Bas sam čitala neke postove od prije 2-3 godine, gdje žene jako hvale dr.Sonju, i da im je svaki dan bila na pregledu, Itd.
A danas jedva da vidiš doktora :Undecided: . Vi isto idete na donaciju js?

----------


## Brananis

Lovelife, možeš reći u kojem ste hotelu bili da pogledam? Ne znam, UZV je 14. i punkcija bi mogla biti 17., znači 16. bi trebali biti u Pragu. Nekako mi je panika ne rezervirati ništa do dva dana prije. A hoteli u pravilu imaju besplatno otkazivanje do 13. 8. Našla sam jedan koji ima 14. 8., ali oni pak nemaju privatni parking.  :Laughing: 
Da, donacija js, preuranjena menopauza. To je i tvoja dijagnoza? Pretpostavljam i većine žena na ovoj temi.

----------


## gregibela

Lovelife draga, ja bih na tvom mjestu slusala dr kaj preporucuje za pregled. Ja se fakat nisam nikad brinula da UZV steti i imala sam dvije savrsene trudnoce. Znam da vani puno rijedje rade UZV preglede, ali imam osjecaj da je ipak pristup nasih ginekologa bolji. Na UZV se ipak nekaj vidi. Kaj on moze skuziti obicnim pregledom? Samo jesi li otvorena.... Ja sam isto pratila trudnice kod soc. ginica, a pred kraj tek krenes u bolnicu u kojoj mislis roditi. Sina sam rodila na Sv. Duhu i iskustvo mi je jako lose, a kcerku u Vinogradskoj i imam samo rijeci hvale za njih. No, sve je to jako individualno i mislim da je veliki faktor srece kakvu smjenu pogodis. Odjel babinjaca (kad rodis) je neprocjenjivo bio bolji u Vinogradskoj. Imala sam problema s mlijekom i bili su stvarno super. Na Sv. Duhu su za istu stvar samo odmahnuli rukom... Ali ponavljam, to je sve poprilicno individualno.

----------


## gregibela

Brananis, ne znam kaj se hotela tice....
A jeste mozda razmisljali naci privatni smjestaj preko AIRBNB-a ili Bookinga? Mi smo isli u drugacijem aranzmanu (Homeexchange), ali kad god smo prije putovali smo uglavnom nasli super smjestaj preko tih stranica. U filter mozes staviti da trazis i besplatan parking u okviru smjestaja. I pokusat se okvirno dogovoriti oko datuma (porukama s iznajmljivacem). Mi smo nasem domacinu 3 puta pomicali termin od prvotnog dogovora, kako se mijenjao datum punkcije...U startu smo mu rekli da dolazimo zbog postupka i da nam sve ovisi o med. situaciji u postupku. Bas je imao razumijevanja.

----------


## gregibela

A ja sam u na velikoj vagi raditi test sutra ujutro ili ne? Kcerki je sutra rodjendan i to bi bio najljepsi poklon na svijetu, a s druge strane me strah da u slucaju loseg rezultata budem cijeli dan u bedu. Sutra je 9. dan nakon ET.

----------


## sejla

> Tak sam i mislila.
> Sejla, kad ti ides po 3. srecicu?


Jooooj draga stvarno ne znam...nadam se da cu preko jeseni rijesit situaciju na poslu, i onda daj Boze da situacija bude koliko-toliko stabilna sto se tice virusa,,,nazalost, jako neizvjestan period, ali nadam se da cemo oko prosinca-sijecnja otici na nas zadnji pokusaj...u svakom slucaju najkasnije do lipnja, jer smo tako uplatili cuvanje embrija.
Ako ce pomoci, oba puta sam radila kucni test 10dnt, i bili su pozitivni. Razumijem tvoju dilemu, vj bih i ja bila u istoj, jer emocije ne bih mogla skriti...Sretnoooo  :Love:

----------


## Tinca18

Brananis, mi smo rezervirali hotel red & blue design hotel preko bookinga.
Meni je 10 dan u cetvrtak, kad i ja idem na uzv, a hotel mozemo otkazati do subote. 
Ja sam ga rezervirala dan ranije od predviđenog datuma, pa ako cemo trebati doci dan ranije imam i to pokriveno, a ako ce biti kasnije pokusat cu to riješiti s hotelom direktno.

----------


## Brananis

Cure, hvala svima na savjetima!  Tinca, probat ću onda tako. Hvala na pomoći!
Gregibela, što si odlučila s testom?

----------


## Lovelife

Brananis, i ja imam tu dijagnozu  :Sad:  
Mi smo bili u hotelu Michael jer nam je blizu klinike, ima parking, dorucak, i ok je. 
Gregibela, čekamo  :Smile:

----------


## gregibela

Naravno da nisam izdrzala i napravila test ujutro. Najvjerojatnije je negativan, iako se meni i MM cini da smo vidjeli sjenu od sjene od druge crte. Fantomsku crtu... Ok sam, nisam skroz zbedirana, samo malo. Jos uvijek je tu trunka nade. Za 3 dana cu ponoviti test pa bumo pametniji.

----------


## Brananis

Gregibela, žao mi je što nije nedvojbeno pozitivno, ali ja držim fige sjenici!

----------


## Lovelife

Gregibela držim palčeve da sjenica postane prava crta!
Brananis, Tinca, javljajte novosti!
Cure koje imate iskustva, kako ste se dalje ponašale? Ja sam na bolovanju, ali ne mogu cijeli dan citati i sl. Jer, čitam da žene nisu isisavale, peglale, vjesale veš ako je iznad razine glave.. pa ne se saginjati, Itd..  u tom slučaju mi treba kućna pomoćnica  :kuhar:  :štrika:

----------


## sejla

> Gregibela držim palčeve da sjenica postane prava crta!
> Brananis, Tinca, javljajte novosti!
> Cure koje imate iskustva, kako ste se dalje ponašale? Ja sam na bolovanju, ali ne mogu cijeli dan citati i sl. Jer, čitam da žene nisu isisavale, peglale, vjesale veš ako je iznad razine glave.. pa ne se saginjati, Itd..  u tom slučaju mi treba kućna pomoćnica


Draga Lovelife, umjerena aktivost je pozeljna, samo treba izbjegavati teze fizicke napore. Ti osnovni kucanski poslovi ne mogu nastetiti...a mislim da je i za psihu vazno da se nesto ipak radi.

Cure drage, sretno  :Love:

----------


## gregibela

Draga Lovelife, pokusaj sve umjereno. I slusaj svoje tijelo. Nemoj nista naporno raditi, savijanja, pregibanja i skakanja. Ja ti nisam bas mjerodavna jer sam prva 3 mjeseca u prosloj trudnoci morala strogo mirovati zbog jako povecanog jajnika (vjerojatno zbog hormona). Ali nakon toga sam bila super, sve laganini. Vruce kupke i bazeni su zabranjeni. I pogledaj si malo namirnice koje trebas izbjegavati u trudnoci, ima dosta toga sto ti mozda ne bi palo napamet ( tipa povrce koje je tesko oprati poput mladog kupusa, odredjene vrste riba, cajeva...) Osim toga, probaj uzivati. Ako je trudnoca uredna, to je stvarno predivan period, cudo zivota.

----------


## Rominka

Lovelife, slusaj svoje tijelo jer ono ce ti signalizirati odmah. Jedino sto nisam radila bilo je usisavanje/pranje poda i nosenje oprane robe do susila - to je preuzeo mut. Sve ostalo jesam, dokle god sam mogla. Ne sagibas se u trbuhu vec iz cucnja, ako se moras spustiti do poda. Sve to zene inace rade a ne znaju da su trudne. Mi to ponajvise cinimo zbog cinjenice da znamo i psihe. Idi u setnje, odi na more ako mozes, uzivaj punim plucima.

----------


## Brananis

Lovelife, možda sam propustila, kada si dogovorila pregled? Kako se osjećaš?
Tinca, ti danas imaš pregled? Javi kakvo je stanje.
Gregibela, ima li novosti?

----------


## Lovelife

Brananis, sutra imam pregled samo se pitam da li će se čuti srce.. možda je još rano..
Pjesacim lagano, ali sada su takve vrućine da ujutro rano obavim sto treba i onda se držim kuće..A danas mi je bas mučno,kao da mi želudac stoji u grlu..
Gregibela, ovo za kupus nisam znala.. a za ribu, treba izbjegavati, tunu, morskog psa, i sl. Pokusavam nabaviti domace voće i povrce koliko je to moguće. 
Ima li sto novog kod tebe?
Rominka, kako ste vi?
Cure jeste li vi pile kakve vitamine? Meni je dr.dala Folacin, da li može bit previše te folne u org?

----------


## Lovelife

Joj cure mene je bas neka panika ulovila.. sto vise čitam o toj hrani, vise me strah.. toksoplazma, listerija, a ja bas neki dan jela salatu od mladog kupusa (domaći) .. joj bas sam paničar. Jeste vi imale takve strahove? Da li ste krivo pojele ili nešto krivo napravile?

----------


## Rominka

Ne panicari. Nemoj si to raditi. Samo se pobrini da sada vise i temeljitije cistis povrce, ako mozes pribavit domace odlicno. Folacina ne moze biti previse, tako da kreni s 5 mg. Ako budu dvojceki mozes i 10mg (ja sam pila do kraja trudnoce). Uz Folacin uzimala sam i ele vitamine tijekom trudnoce (za prvo tromjesjecje, pa drugo/trece i za rodilje), zatim zeljezo je beba ili bebe ce te ocijediti jer od tebe uzimaju, mg citrat, te u tekucem obliku mg/vit d/omega3 i to i dan danas uzimam. Usput, upravo odradila sistematski i situacija je katastrofalna - rekla sam ja muzu da to nije umor od njih, ali zanimljivo kako mi nitko nije vjerovao...
Uglavnom, sada imas obilje sezonskog voca i povrca i to iskoristi. Ako ti krenu mucnine nadam se da ces pronaci neku namirnicu koja ce odgovarati stanju  :Smile:  mene su mandarine spasila prvo tromjesjecje. Sto se salate tice meni je moja dr preporucila kupovnu zbog macaka, tako da je to bila jedina namirnica koju nisam iz vrta brala, a imali ju tonu, upravo jer imamo macke.

----------


## gregibela

Drage moje, test danas negativan...
Ne znam sto bih rekla. Prag nam je bio zadnja nada. Do sada smo bili uvjereni da mi nemamo dobre embrije da bi doslo do trudnoce, odnosno da su moje jajne stanice lose s obzirom da nikad nismo ni uspjeli doci do blastociste u svim ICSI postupcima tu kod nas... Vise ne znamo sto da mislimo. 
Danas ujutro nisam uzela terapiju. 12-ti dan od transfera blastica bi test po meni definitivno trebao pokazati u slucaju da je doslo do trudnoce. Na otpusnom pismu su rekli da radim test tek 4.8. 
Jedino sto nam pada na pamet je da je ET napravljen prekasno, 22. dan ciklusa, a ciklus mi je 25/26 dana? Imate kakav savjet?

----------


## Tinca18

Gregibela, bas mi je zao, nemam ti neki dobar savjet, osim da se držis, i da probas to nekako prebroditi...

----------


## Tinca18

Brananis, bila sam jucer na uzv, 10 dan, endometrij 5.2, puno premalo....
Odmah mi prepisali prolutex flastere koje ne mogu dobiti u ljekarnu prije ponedjeljka, uopce nisam pametna sto napraviti i gdje ih nabaviti...

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Gregibela, zao mi je, ali ja bi ipak tek nakon neg.bete prestala sa terapijom. 
Da li ti je štitnjača u redu, inzulinska rezistencija, pa te NK stanice, trombofilije? Da li si to sve provjerila? 
Sto su ti u Pragu dali od terapije? 
Meni je FET bio 23.dc, a znam curu kojoj je bio 26.dc. 

Tinca18, i meni se endo sporije zadebljavao, pa sam onda negdje iskopala, a draga Rominka je rekla da može Estrofem i vaginalno, + ja sam i Lenzetto sprej. I jela sam puno ananasa i cikle.. ne znam ima veze ili ne, ali ja sam jela  :Laughing: 

Rominka, hvala ti sto si uvijek tu za nas. Ma ne znam zašto me panika ulovila, jela sam sve za sto sam pročitala da bolje izbjegavati!
A sto je bilo na sistematskom? Ja sam imala stravičan umor, nesanicu, valunge, prije nego su mi otkrili dijagnozu..

Drage moje, danas smo čuli dva srceka na uzv-u ❤️❤️

----------


## Mausflee

Ajme Lovelife koja srece i veseljeeee!!!! Cestitam od srca ❤❤ 
Gregibela ja takoder ne bi prestala sa terapijom dok ne obavis krvni test, da budes sigurna.
Tinca drzim fige za endometrij, zasto ne mozes do ljekarne prije ponedjeljka?

----------


## sejla

Draga gregibela, bas mi je zao...stvarno sam mislila da ce se ona sjena na testu podebljati kroz koji dan. Javi se u kliniku, i ja bih isto kao lovelife prekinula tek nakon negativne bete. Drzi se  :Love: 

Draga Lovelife, sto se tice prehrane, moj savjet je slusati vlastito tijelo, i jesti sto ti u tom trenutku odgovara....Ja sam si u prvoj t kupila prenatal kapsule, pocela piti mjesec dana prije, no kad su mi krenule mucnine povracala bih cim bih osjetila njihov miris, a kamoli popila. Voce inace obozavam, a tada nemaaa sanse....mlijecno isto nula bodova, sve mi se dizalo...prvo tromjesecje skoro pa doslovno kruh i voda, dok nisam prestala povracati. U drugom tromjesecju sam onda opet mogla normalnije jesti, i vratila sam vitamine.
Bravooo za srculenca  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Lovelife

Mausflee, hvala ti! Neopisiva sreća! A u kojoj si ti fazi?

Sejla, hvala! 
Da, trebamo slušati svoje tijelo.. i meni se bas jeo špek (slanina) i neka salama, mladi kupus i sir.. znaci kad sam ja pročitala da je sve to potencijalno opasno, onda sam se prepala.. Mislim, da sam znala, ja bi tu slaninu malo popržila, nego jednostavno nisam znala.. 
a cure, svježi sir iz dućana, jel to pasterizirano ili ne? I oni Skyr jogurti? (To mi bas pase po ovoj vrućini, a ima i proteina)
Ne piše na ambalaži.Recimo na svježem mlijeku piše da je pasterizirano. 

Pitala sam dr.bas za tu folnu, da li je može biti previše.. pa kaže da može, da mi je 5 mg Folacin možda i previše i da su jako dobri Prenatal Almagea..da je u njima dosta tog aktivnog folata..a to sam već čula sa vise strana. Pa eto možda kome posluzi info. 
Hvala vam cure za sve odgovore, zlatne ste.. 
Tinca18, piši mail u kliniku da li možeš nešto drugo uzeti umjesto toga sto ne možeš nabaviti.

----------


## gregibela

Drage zenice, poslusala sam vas i nastavljam s terapijom. Planiram ponoviti test za koji dan, a u slucaju da i dalje bude negativan ne mislim ici niti vaditi betu. Na moru smo i morali bi ici u drugi grad i izgubiti pola dana da to uspijem obaviti.... 
Draga Lovelife, sve ono gore kaj si nabrojala mi je uredno. Jedino ne znam kaj je NK stanice? Od terapije uzimam 2,5 mg Prednisola, 3x2 Utorgestana i 3x1 Estrofem. Znam draga da je tebi bio FET 23 dan ciklusa, ali je tebi ciklus puno duzi od mog. Meni su znaci vratili 3-4 dana prije nego bi dobila menstruaciju. Ne znam puno o prihvatljivosti endometrija (ne moge se trenutno sjetiti pravog izraza), ali mi je tesko zamislivo da se moze ostati trudan 3 dana prije M... A mozda samo trazim razloge neuspjeha... Ne znam, vise nisam pametna...

----------


## gregibela

Draga Lovelife, cestitke na 2 srceka!!!
Nemoj se previse opterecivati. To sto si nekaj od toga pojela apsolutno nista ne znaci... Drugo da te “zabranjene” namirnice jedes redovito u vecim kolicinama. 
Tinca, probaj nazvati druge ljekarne i vidjeti jel imaju...

----------


## gregibela

I izbjegavati persin u vecim kolicinama. To sam saznala tek nedavno. Navodno da se prije koristio za pokusaje prekida trudnoce...

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Gregibela!
Te NK stanice znam da u Srbiji dosta spominju i rade, jer ako ih ima previše onda one “ubijaju” plod, ja sam tako shvatila. 
A kako to da je tebi tako kasno bio transfer?

----------


## gregibela

Zato sto su mi tako nastimali ciklus s donoricom. Od pocetka sam ih upozoravala da mi je ciklus skracen i da ce biti kasno. Iskreno, mislim da se oni uopce previse nicim ne zamaraju osim da oplode doniranu stanicu i vrate. Ja da nisam inzistirala, nitko me tamo ni ne bi pregledao nego bi isla direktno na transfer. Bilo im je dovoljno sto sam 9. dan javila debljinu endometrija i to je to... Mislim da je ipak velika razlika kako se endometrij razvija i njegova receptivnost u ciklusu 25/26 dana ili 30/31 dan... Te NK stanice nisam radila. Jel znate mogu li se kod nas napraviti, gdje i koliko otprilike kosta pretraga? Iako, imam 2 uredne trudnoce iza sebe i niti jedan AB. Jel se to moze pojaviti/promijeniti tijekom zivota?

----------


## Lovelife

Znam da je Zenica75 istraživala te NK stanice, negdje u starim postovima piše gdje se mogu napraviti- mislim stranice od 80-100.
Gregibela, a bila si u Pronatalu?
Ako te slobodno pitam, ove uredne trudnoće, to su bile tvoje j.stanice?
Možda bi i u vašem slučaju bolji ishod imao FET, ali sada je teško bilo sto pametno reci.
Imate koji smrzlic?

----------


## gregibela

> Znam da je Zenica75 istraživala te NK stanice, negdje u starim postovima piše gdje se mogu napraviti- mislim stranice od 80-100.
> Gregibela, a bila si u Pronatalu?
> Ako te slobodno pitam, ove uredne trudnoće, to su bile tvoje j.stanice?
> Možda bi i u vašem slučaju bolji ishod imao FET, ali sada je teško bilo sto pametno reci.
> Imate koji smrzlic?


Pokusam potraziti prijasnje postove.
Da, bili smo u Pronatalu.
Prijasnje trudnoce su bile moje JS. Ali od tada je proslo vise od 14 i 7 godina... 
Imamo 1 smrzlica. Budem se strpila jos do ponedjeljka pa cu ponoviti test i onda kontaktirati kliniku. Bilo bi mi draze i da mi nisu vracali ako tajming nije bio dobar. Ali to nitko tamo nije ni spominjao. Doktore ni ne vidis, sve je komunikacija samo s koordinatoricom.

----------


## Mausflee

Kad se preporuca raditi ta pretraga Nk stanica? Malo sam sad citala ali nigdje ne piše, one ustvari ubijaju plod jer ga u biti prepoznaju kao strano tijelo, zato pijemo prednison. Prvi puta cujem za te stanice....Nasla sam mislim u Labplus da rade, imaju 2 vrste te pretrage jednq je 725 kn, a druga 1100. Lovelife ti si radila tu pretragu?

----------


## Mausflee

Evo naisla na ovo:

https://www.roda.hr/portal/neplodnos...plodnosti.html

----------


## Tinca18

Draga Lovelife, prekrasno, dva srceka, ma uzivaj i cuvaj se.

Zvala sam ljekarne, nema nijedna, sve moraju naruciti, i prije pon nista, tak da moram cekati, a nema alternative pitala sam u klinici. 

Gregibela, najbolje je pricekati do ponedjeljka da budes sigurna.

----------


## Rominka

Lovelife, zelim ti urednu i mirnu trudnocu <3 zelim ti da uzivas u svakom danu, a sve sto slijedi nakon sto ih rodis, eh to cu ti za sada presutjeti  :Smile:  hahaha salim se, umor zaboravis kad se hahari nasmiju!

----------


## Lovelife

Mausflee, nisam radila NK stanice, ali sam čitala na nekim grupama, i ovdje na forumu da se spominje..
Gregibela, razumijem. Znam da ne neke žene rade i schraching maternice (ne znam jel točno napisano).. mislim da ciklus prije transfera. 
Tinca18, a samo i isključivo ti mogu pomoći flasteri? 
Rominka, joj muza mi je uhvatila mala panika, on to sve gleda sa tehicke strane, kolica, auto veći.. pa sve x2  :Love:

----------


## gregibela

Drage moje,
Kontaktirala sam koordinatoricu i rekla joj za negativan test. I jos zadnja 2-3 dana imam lagano krverenje, svijetlo smedje/crveno. Rekla je da prekinem s terapijom. Zamolila sam ju da malo poprica s doktorom vezano za postupak i rezultat i da mu posebno napomene moj jace zadebljani endometrij i skraceni ciklus. Smrzlic nam je zadnja nada... iako me malo brine jer se tek 6-ti dan razvio u blastocistu.

----------


## sara79

> Draga Lovelife, prekrasno, dva srceka, ma uzivaj i cuvaj se.
> 
> Zvala sam ljekarne, nema nijedna, sve moraju naruciti, i prije pon nista, tak da moram cekati, a nema alternative pitala sam u klinici. 
> 
> Gregibela, najbolje je pricekati do ponedjeljka da budes sigurna.


Tinca a jesi zvala mozda ljekarnu Filipovic u Zagorskoj ulici? Oni su bar kad sam ja trebala lijekove vecinom sve imali na stanju.

----------


## Panta13

Čestitke svima na uspjehu.
Gregibela, ni ja nisam pregledana prije ET. Embrij vraćen na moj 19 dn ciklusa. Moja MPO liječnica me smirila da to nema veze... No, imala sam ista pitanja kao i ti. Imam ih još uvijek. I ja sam ostvarila prirodnu trudnoću sa svojom j. s. ali je završilo Abb u 8 tt. 
Pitanja ostaju.

----------


## Tinca18

Sara, jesam, moraju i oni naruciti.
Ma sto je tu je, pricekat cemo. 

Javila nam je koordinatorica da je punkcija donorke u srijedu, tako da putujemo u utorak.

----------


## gregibela

Panta, jesu li ti sto pametno rekli nakon svega? Ne kuzim da ne rade UZV prije vracanja. To je u Hrv pod normalno. Za ostvariti trudnocu nije bitan samo dobar embrij, sigurno veliku ulogu igra endometrij. To sto napravimo UZV tu kod nas na 8-10 dan ciklusa ne bi trebali biti dovoljno. Nekad se npr. miom ili polip ne vide u odredjenom periodu ciklusa. Zato mi nije jasno da oni uopce ne naprave UZV prije vracanja. I meni ostaje milijun pitanja u glavi, ali mislim da odgovora nema... 
Koji su tebi daljnji planovi Panta?

----------


## gregibela

> Sara, jesam, moraju i oni naruciti.
> Ma sto je tu je, pricekat cemo. 
> 
> Javila nam je koordinatorica da je punkcija donorke u srijedu, tako da putujemo u utorak.


Draga Tinca, drzim fige na najjace!!
Vi ono idete busom?

----------


## Panta13

Draga Gregibela, meni je u veljači na ET - u s doniranom j. s. endometrij bio 10 mm 9 dn ciklusa, UZV sam radila kod svoje liječnice prije puta na kliniku. Gore me nisu pregledali. Usput sam imala blagu virozu i neku gljivičnu infekciju koju sam rješavala vaginalnim tabletama par dana prije planiranog transfera. Vidjela sam da kao nuspojava uzimanja estrofema može doći do gljivične infekcije. Ne znam kakav je bio endometrij na dan ET-a, je li bio zadovoljavajuć, je li bio trolinijski ili ne, što cure na forumu često znaju pitati. Ne znam ni je li ta upala mogla utjecati na ishod uspjeha ET-a. Odgovora nemam jer osim na zahvatu u trajanju od cca 3 min, dr. nisam imala prilike ni vidjeti. Što reći nakon svega...? Svjesna sam da je sve to jedan veliki biznis. I iz sadašnje perspektive smatram da je sve zakon vjerojatnosti te faktora sreće. Garancije nema. Nisam medicinske struke pa nisam znala voditi razgovore na tu temu niti tražiti određena konkretna pojašnjenja ili statistike, jer sam imala povjerenje da su oni ti koji će znati što u određenom trenutku poduzeti. Nakon neuspješnog postupka, sugerirano mi je da napravim histeroskopiju i natural killer cells, histeroskopija pokazala da je nalaz endometrija uredan, materište uredno, papa i cerviks uredni, mikrobiološki  sterilni. Ne vjerujem da bih radila N. K. nalaz ni da ga imam gdje u RH napraviti jer mi sad sve djeluje kao floskule kojima se post festum nalaže ovo i ono, pa ko preskoči više letvica... Ne želim zvučati obeshrabrujuće za one koje se pripremaju, no smatram da treba biti realan i svjestan i poslovnog djela priče. Cijena FET - a je viša u odnosu na prošlu zimu, bez obzira na otežane uvjete izazvane pandemijom. Planirala sam ponovno ići krajem kolovoza, prije ne bih ni mogla radi obaveza. Većina ovih dvojbenih pitanja bi zasigurno bila stavljena sa strane da je ishod bio pozitivan. Ovako, ostaju neodgovorena, mada je dosta toga poprilično jasno...

----------


## gregibela

Draga Panta,
Apsolutno se slazem sa svime sto si napisala. Zato sam i u jednom prijasnjem postu napisala da je jedini plus svega u Ceskoj jedino to sto imaju liberalnije zakone i dozvoljavaju donaciju. I dalje mislim da nasim doktorima ne bi bilo kraja da je to kod nas dozvoljeno. Kod nas MPO privatnici imaju daleko profesionalniji pristup. Nikad u Hrv nisam dozivjela da me dr prije transfera ne pogleda. I vjerojatno se ni ja ne bih sa svime zamarala da je uspjelo... Ali ovako bas boli, i to puno vise... s obzirom na put, novce i nadu u doniranu mladju JS. Ja sam poprilicno uvjerena da nase nalaze nisu niti pogledali. Imala sam mock postupak, a na kraju mi skoro propisali krivu terapiju. Tek kad sam upozorila koordinatoricu su ju promijenili. Tak da sam skepticna sad oko svega....

----------


## Panta13

Gregibela, sve potpisujem, razmišljamo isto. Nakon svega, čovjek se zbilja osjeti kao da je na traci. No, idemo dalje. Imaš moju podršku, bar ovako osvjestimo da nismo same.
Pozdrav.

----------


## Inesz

U Hrvatskoj su dozvoljene donacije jajnih stanica, spermija i embrija, ali postupci donacija se ne provode.

----------


## gregibela

> U Hrvatskoj su dozvoljene donacije jajnih stanica, spermija i embrija, ali postupci donacija se ne provode.


To sto je dozvoljeno, a ne provodi se - kao da i nije dozvoljeno. Nazalost...

----------


## gregibela

> Gregibela, sve potpisujem, razmišljamo isto. Nakon svega, čovjek se zbilja osjeti kao da je na traci. No, idemo dalje. Imaš moju podršku, bar ovako osvjestimo da nismo same.
> Pozdrav.


I ja tebi draga drzim fige!!! I stvarno mi ova tema ovdje jako pomaze da lakse sve ovo prodjem... Sve ste divne!!
Hvala vam na svakoj podrsci. I idemo dalje hrabro prema svojoj srecici!

----------


## Staples

Bok svima! Evo vec par godina vas citam pa reko da podijelim iskustva jer mi idemo u Prag na donaciju js za nekih 2 tj. Do sad smo prosli 7 IVFova u RH u zadnje 3 god u 2 razlicite privatne klinike. Ja sam 79, MM 77 god. Nemamo djece do sada. Dijagnoza MM lagani OAT koji je evo u zadnjem spermiogranu ispao Normo. Ja smanjen AMH (6 pmol)koji se nakon lapsc. Op povecao (8pmol) ali je kvaliteta js izgleda losa jer unatoc tome da smo par puta dobili blasticu nije nista primilo. Nas ivf doc u RH misli da je najvjerojatnije rijec o slabij kvaliteti mojih js. Ja sam jos i MTHFR I pai 4g/4g homozigot. Mi idemo u kliniku Ivf europe i koordinatorica nam je Dina.

----------


## Staples

Sto se tice onoga kako smo odabrali kliniku. Zahvaljujuci iskustvima s ovog foruma, poslala sam upite na Gest, PFC i Europe IVF. Gest je davao vrlo politicke odgovore bez puno sadrzaja na moja vrlo konkretna pitanja pa sam od njih odustala. PFC je dao 1 odgovor sa ogromnim kasnjenjem. I nakon njega sam postavila dodatna pitanja na koja mi nitko 2 mjeseca nije odgovorio. ( koordinatorica Danica) da bi nas u jeku korone nazvali sa ta 2 mj zakasnjenja da nas pitaju zelimo li online konzultacije sa doktorom naravno uz placanje.  Srecom Europe ivf su se brze javili no drugi, bilo je isto malo povuci, potegni sa njima ali jednom kad smo krenuli su nam vrlo brzo nasli donoricu po mom fenotipu, ukljucujuci i obrazovanje slicno meni tako da sada kroz 2 tj idemo tamo autom.

----------


## gregibela

Drage, jel moze info kakav je pristup u drugim klinikama u Ceskoj izuzev Pronatala u Pragu? Jel isto doktora vidite na 3 min tek prilikom transfera? Jel koja pokusavala promijeniti kliniku i pritom seliti smrzlice?

----------


## Staples

Fyi kao pripremne preglede u Europe ivf su nas trazili ,uz online upitnik, pretrage koje smo zahvaljujuci forumu sve imali spremno: MM spermiogram ( Petrova ima novi stroj jer eto dugo ga nisu imali), pretrage na Mikrodelecije ( radili na rebru) , CF ( rebro), kariotip ( klaiceva). Ja papa, brisevi, hormoni svi, TSH, kariotip, ultrazvuk dojke. Trazili su povijest dosadasnjih postupaka. Pitali za probleme sa endometrijem i debljinu u postpcima ( ne mogu reci da sam to uvijek popamtila). Pitali za trombofilske mutacije. To sam odradila vec prije samoinicijativno u jednom nasem labu. Pitali za laparoskopiju i bilo kakve druge ev operacije. U biti bili su jako temeljiti. Imali smo zakazan viber poziv sa dr kultom. No njega nije bilo pa smo 2 puta razgovarali sa koordinatoricom. Drugi put na nase inzistiranje za daljnjim koracima kako su se granice pocele otvarati. Meni je na kraju propisano uskladjivanje sa donoricom putem kontracepcije. Medjutim sto se drugih ljekova tice, neke ljekove su od prve zaboravili spomenuti u terapiji. Npr decortin i clexane kojeg cu isto morati uzeti prilikom postupka. Tako da se oko ovog treba paziti kao i kod drugih klinika. Nasa donorica bi aspiraciju trebala imati 20.8. Ja sam inzistirala da na taj datum i mene pregledaju jer nisu planirali. Inzistirat cu da mi izvade NK stanice iz krvi da poslije ne bi bilo joj to cete jos trebati/ da smo barem znali. Inace to su me pitali jesam li vadila i u inicijalnom upitniku a odgovor je bio ne. Nisam inace sigurna kada cu vidjeti doktora. Mozda tijekom pregleda 20.8.

----------


## Staples

E da za zene sa MTHFR mutacijom a potrebama za PRENATALNIM vitaminima koje zbog te mutacije ne mogu metilirati sinteticki oblik u obliku folne kiseline, nama je homeopatski lijecnik savjetovao Thorne prenatal. Jer problem je ne samo sta se ne moze konzumirati bilo koji oblik vitamina B9 nego od ukupno 3 vrste vit B 12 se smije konzumirati samo 1. Ostale 2 su navodno toksicne i nakupljaju se u organizmu. U rh sam probala naci neki prenatalni multiv koji ima samo aktivni folat B9 i tu vrstu B12 ( metylcobalamin) pa nisam uspjela - uz naravno ostale vitamine. Mi smo online narucili iz SAD-a jer je jeftiniji nego u EU i onda cekamo da dodje. Sad je bila frka sa covidom pa nista nisu pustali u zemlju. Narucujemo samo po 1 bocicu da izbjegnemo carinu i sl.

----------


## Tinca18

Gregibela, mi smo iduci tjedan u ivf europe pa cu napisati nase dojmove, za sad je sve ok, odgovaraju na moja sva pitanja, i sve nalaze sto posaljem, koordinatorica pita doktora pa mi odgovori.
Na dan punkcije donorke imam i ja uzv, a ostalo javim, i trazit cemo razgovir s doktorom kad dodemo. 

Staples, dobrodošla na forum, vidim da idemo u istu kliniku pa sretno i tebi.

----------


## Tinca18

Gregubela, da idemo busom, rezervirali smo flixbus, pise da je malo popunjen pa eto i to je ok.

----------


## gregibela

Tinca super, eto, bar ce ti napraviti UZV na dan punkcije donorice. Ja sam to morala extra traziti. 
Uglavnom, isla sam sad malo citati po ranijim objavam u ovoj grupi i shvatila da bi mozda bilo dobro napraviti ERA test. Vezano za implantacijski prozor. Zao mi je da ja to trebam ovdje istrazivati po forumu, a da nam to nitko nije tamo predlozio (s obzirom da vec 2-3 godine ne uspjevam dobiti pozitivnu betu, skraceni ciklus i jace zadebljani endometrij). Moram pohvaliti koordinatoricu koja mi je danas u nedjelju odgovarala na poruke. Uglavnom, trazila sam da o toj pretrazi porazgovara s dr, a s obzirom na nasu anamnezu.
Jel koja od vas to radila?
Nisam uspjela naci da se moze kod nas negdje obaviti... To bi znacilo odlazak u Prag samo na tu pretragu...
Ako znate da ima negdje blize, please pisite, ja nisam uspjela naci...

----------


## gregibela

> Gregubela, da idemo busom, rezervirali smo flixbus, pise da je malo popunjen pa eto i to je ok.


Ajde, bas nam javi kako je prosla voznja. Koliko stajanja i koliko je trajala. 
Ja sam bila razmisljala i o onom direktnom
 vlaku sto su ove sezone navodno uveli na relaciji RI-Prag. Jel itko tako isao? Iako sam iz Zg... razmisljam da je vlak dobra opcija jer mozes setati i rastegnuti noge.

----------


## Panta13

Gregibela, i meni je taj vlak super, jel staje u Zg? Meni ne bi igralo jer ja idem do Č. Budejovice. Flix ima St- Zg-Ljubljana, pa noćnu liniju Ljub. - Budejovice.

----------


## Mausflee

Nasla sam ovo od Šimunića:

Šta znači ERA test?

ERA test je složen i skupi test za ocjenu receptiviteta endometrija. Mi ga planiramo raditi tek kada se postigne stručni konsenzus o njegovoj koristi. Za sada su mišljenja podijeljena.

Ovo je link na cijeli clanak:

http://www.bhmagazin.com/intervju/pr...trudnoću.html

Nisam naisla da se radi kod nas...

----------


## Mausflee

gregibela u koju kliniku odes u Prag, Pronatal ili Ivf? Ja sam isla u Pronatal oba puta, Jelena mi je koordinatorica i jako sam zadovoljna s njom, nisam imala uzv prije transfera, ali mislim da se moze inzistirati da se obavi prije samog transfera, mi idemo treći puta za 2 tjedna.
Koliko sam citala endometrij mora biti između 10-12, ali da ima uspjeha i sa manjim velicinama. Ne znam vise ni sama sta da mislim, puno je tu faktora koji se moraju potrefiti, nekako mi se pokazalo da kad sam se psihicki dobro pripremila da je onda bilo i najbolje. Citajuci ovaj forum, cure su imale razna iskustva, dijagnoze i vecina ih je ostala trudna sto ulijeva nadu nama koje to jos nismo.

----------


## gregibela

> Nasla sam ovo od Šimunića:
> 
> Šta znači ERA test?
> 
> ERA test je složen i skupi test za ocjenu receptiviteta endometrija. Mi ga planiramo raditi tek kada se postigne stručni konsenzus o njegovoj koristi. Za sada su mišljenja podijeljena.
> 
> Ovo je link na cijeli clanak:
> 
> http://www.bhmagazin.com/intervju/pr...trudnoću.html
> ...


Mi idemo u Pronatal. Isto mi je Jelena koordinatorica, iako mislim da je sad na GO pa ju mijenja kolegica koja je fantasticna, jer evo i vikendom odgovara na moje poruke...

Meni ovaj clanak i tablica o uspjesnosti ET nakon rezultata ERE ohrabrujuci. 
https://fertility-ivf.eu/hr/metody/era-test/

A bas imam osjecaj da je to kod mene problem... Naime imam skraceni ciklus, a endometrij se prebrzo zadebljava. Meni je 9. dan ciklusa vec bio 13 mm. MPO koji mi je radio UZV u Hrv je rekao da sam vec tada spremna za ET, a meni su u Pragu radili ET na 22. dan ciklusa, znaci 13 dana poslije. Tako da mislim da bi meni stvarno koristilo da se utvrdi kad je implantacijski prozor...

----------


## Staples

@tinca hvala na dobrodoslici :Smile:  jel mi mozes napisati koji protokol lijekova si dobila? 
@gregibela ERA najblize imas za odraditi u Novom sadu u mislim Genesis. Kosta ti cca 900 eur. Ja sam se spremala na tu pretragu. Ovo su upute koje sam dobila iz te klinike: "Savet je da konsultujete ordinirajućeg ginekologa, s obzirom da ERA test može da se radi na dva načina, u spontanom ili stimulisanom ciklusu.

S obzirom da planirate kolekciju embriona u spontanom ciklusu imate mogućnost da uradite ERA test 7.dan od stop injekcije, radi se biopsija endometrijuma pomoću specijalnog katetera, bez anestezije, nije bolno.

Drugi način je da se stimuliše endometrijum,  48 h po dobijanju počinjete da pijete Estrofem 3x1 dnevno, 8 . dan menstrualnog ciklusa se meri debljina endometrijuma i ukoliko je endometrijum 6mm i izdan 6mm vadi se progesteron iz krvi i na osnovu nalaza doktorka ordinira Utrogestan caps.i 5 . dan od uzimanja se radi ERA test.
Vi imate mogućnost da nam pošaljete ultrazvuk i rezultat progesterona iz krvi i na e-mail , pa da Vam zakažemo termin." 
Moj mpo doktor u RH je ipak rekao da je ta ERA samo vezana, ako se dobto sjecam, za taj ciklus pa opet nije sigurno nista 100 o implantacijskom prozoru. 

Za sad mi se cini naj ono sta je obavila forumasica Zenica75 u PFCu a to je ASET. tamo ako se dobro sjecam u tebe stave 2 embrija, 3 dnevni i 5 dnevni da budu sigurni da ce se pogoditi implantacijski prozor

Btw mi moze netko napisati kako se koristi Crinone gel umjesto utrica?Jel se stavi i dan prije transfera? Ja sam ga uspjela dobit na recept u Rh.

----------


## Mausflee

Aaa ok, da kuzim, sta su rekli iz Praga, oni rade tu pretragu? Jelena se vratila sa Go prosli tjedan, tako mi je javila, ali super da je zamjena super. Po ovome sta si rekla, u dogovoru s njima radis ranije uzv i ides odmah s njima, super da si primjetila to. Kad sam procital tvoj post o tome isla sam gledati kad su meni transferi bili, prvi je bio transfer 2 embrija 23 dan ciklusa i nije se primilo, endometrij mi je bio 12 dan 11, a drugi puta je bio transfer 18 dan ciklusa 1 embrija, endometrij mi je bio 11,85 i prmilo se, tako da definitvno ima veze ovo sto pricas. 
Sad cemo vidjeti jer mi je uzv edmometrija 10.8, a 18 dan ciklusa mi pada u nedjelju, a mislim da vikende ne rade, nisam ziher. Ciklus mi je 27, 28 dana.

----------


## gregibela

Maisflee, rade i vikendima. Meni je transfer bio u nedjelju. Tak da ne brini... 
Ne znam ti ni ja puno oko svega toga, ali se sjecam da je i moj MPO dr u Hrv spominjao problem implantacijskog prozora. I da mi rast folikula (dok sam pokusavala sa svojim JS) nije sinhroniziran sa zadebljanjem endometrija. Tak da mislim da je to kod mene jedna od bitnijih stavki... Cekam da mi koordinatorica ovaj tjedan javi sto dr kaze. I kakva je procedura oko ERA testa... Naravno da nisam odusevljena s time da bi isli za Prag samo kako bi napravila jednu pretragu, ali mislim da bi od nje imala vise koristi nego od bilo cega drugog. Ako nista, bar bi znali kad je stvarno dobar tajming za FET. Iako, koliko sam skuzila, moze se zahtjevati i druga i treca biopsija, ako se iz prve ne uspije dobro procijeniti implantacijski prozor, odnosno period receptivnosti endometrija. 
Sorry svima kak sam se puno raspisala, ali eto mozda i jos nekome ovo pomogne.

----------


## Mausflee

Hvala za informaciju, nisam znala da rade vikendima. Mislim da bi imala itekako koristi s obzirom na sve sto navodis i da ove informacije itekako mogu pomoci drugima, meni jesu jer sam obratila pozornost na dane ciklusa  transfera, prije samo to prepustila doktorima jer sam im vjerovala.
Javi svakako sta bude, fingers crossed

----------


## Tinca18

@staples,
Dobila sam ti od 1 dana ciklusa:
Estrofem 2mg 2-2-2-2  + Folna kiselina 10mg 1-0-0 +  Aspirin 100 mg 1-0-0  +Fraxiperine0,4ml 1-0-0 + Prednison 10g 1-0-0, od dana punkcije donorke Utrogestan
S obzirom da mi je endometrij bio slab 10 dan ciklusa, dobila sam jos i transdermalne flastere estramon, koje cu poceti koristiti danas.

----------


## gregibela

Draga Staples,
Hvala na informacijama. Tako sam i ja skuzila za ERA test. Sad cekam da mi se koordinatorica javi s detaljima. 
Bas nakon citanja objava od zenica75 sam i skuzila za to. Cini mi se super i taj ASET, ali mi nazalost imamo samo jednog smrzlica, a za novi postupak s donorkom (da bi dobili 3.-dnevni embrij) na zalost sad nemamo love. I svejedno mislim da je meni implantacijski prozor pomaknut, tako da bih svakako htjela znati kad je dobar tajming. Navodno ne odudara puno od ciklusa do ciklusa, citala sam iskustva cura na nekom forumu iz Srbije (oni to vec duze imaju). Znalo je proci nekoliko mjeseci od ERE do FET i uspjeli bi...

----------


## gregibela

Ne znam jel tko imao iskustva sa slijedecim...
U dogovoru s koordinatoricom sam nakon negativnog testa prije 2 dana prestala s terapijom. Nocas su me ulovili uzasni bolovi, doslovno kao srednje jaki trudovi. Od prednjeg donjeg dijela (jajnici) prema ledjima. Jedno 2 sata nisam od bolova mogla zaspati. Tek kad je jaka tableta protiv bolova krenula djelovati... Menstruacija jos nije dosla, samo malo krvi/smedjeg kad se brisem nakon pisanja... Jesu takvi bolovi moguci zbog prestanka s terapijom?

----------


## Staples

@ tinca. Ja imam isto ko i ti osim sto clexane ( fragmina mi izaziva probleme) trebam koristit tek od dana transfera. Inace sam to znala koristit u postupcima dan prije transfera. I prednison moram uzet 5mg a ti citam 10mg ali to kao i ti od prvog dana ciklusa. Ta dva lijeka su mi prvo zaboravili a onda kad sam ih podsjetila su mi dodali u ovim kolicinama. Prednison do sad nisam koristila i strasno se veselim nuspojavama  :Wink:

----------


## Staples

@gregibela - po svem ovom sta si napisala/citam mislim da bi tebi stvarno koristila ta ERA. Nasla sam ti i ostatak maila iz Genesis koji zadnji put nisam kopirala " ERA test se radi bez anestezije, nije bolno i uzorak se naredni dan šalje u najreferentniju evropsku genetsku laboratoriju  Igenomix u Španiji.

Priprema za ERA test podrazumeva da nam dostavite nalaze cerviklanog brisa i vaginalnog sekreta, nalazi važe do 3 meseca."

Apropos bolova, nakon prestanka koristenja utrogestana nakon neg bete sam svasta dozivljavala, varirajuce bolove od nesnosnih umirem do laganih. Utrici su jako zeznuti. Cak su mi evo nakon 7 ivf-ova u RH drukcije, reci cu losije, nuspojave sa zadnjim uzimanjima. Drzi se.

----------


## Panta13

Gregibela, zadnji put mi je 2 dana nakon zadnje negativne bete i prestanka uzimanja terapije došao menzes sa takvim bolovima da sam imala nagon za povraćanje. Inače, nikad nisam imala bolne menstruacije, tako da mi nije bilo svejedno. Nakon svakog postupka sam imala obilna krvarenja, ali zadnji osobito pamtim po grčevima i bolovima od cca par sati.

----------


## gregibela

Panta i Staples, ovo od sinoc je fakat bilo grozno. Imala sam vec hrpu transfera i negativnih testova, ali me nikad ni priblizno nije tak bolilo... ali eto, za sve ima prvi put. Vjestica jos nije stigla. Bila sam sigurna da cu nakon toga sinoc danas zesce prokrvariti, ali nikako da krene...
Staples i Tinca, znaci vama su vec Prednison dali od pocetka ciklusa? Ja dobila tek dan nakon transfera i to pola tablete dnevno... Zbog nekih nalaza su vam tako dali ili im je to normalan protokol? Sto su Clexan i Fragmina?
Inace, kad procitam upute i nuspojave od svih tih ljekova koje uzimamo, muka mi dodje...

----------


## Brananis

Lovelife, čestitam na blizancima! Beta je ukazivala na njih i stvarno jesu  :Very Happy:  Bit će uzbudljivo, no najbitnije, neka samo trudnoća bude mirna i uredna, a bebe snažne  :Smile: 

Gregibela, žao mi je zbog ishoda. ☹ Ima puno tih pretraga koje se mogu napraviti i čovjek bi najradije napravio sve, samo su skupe, a nekih ni nema kod nas. Jeste li možda odlučili što ćete sad? Decortin/Prednison sam isto dobila od 1. dana ciklusa, nevezano uz neku zdravstvenu situaciju, mislim da kod njih ide po defoltu.

Tinca, vidim da krećeš s flasterima, odlično! Meni je to isto bolna točka i slutim da bi mi endometrij mogao biti pretanak. Krenut ću s ciklom i ananasom. Ako sam dobro shvatila, sutra krećete! Sretan put i držim fige da sve prođe u najboljem redu. Vjerujem da ste jako uzbuđeni  :Smile: 

Staples, dobro došla!  :Smile:

----------


## gregibela

Gregibela, žao mi je zbog ishoda. ☹ Ima puno tih pretraga koje se mogu napraviti i čovjek bi najradije napravio sve, samo su skupe, a nekih ni nema kod nas. Jeste li možda odlučili što ćete sad? Decortin/Prednison sam isto dobila od 1. dana ciklusa, nevezano uz neku zdravstvenu situaciju, mislim da kod njih ide po defoltu.
[/QUOTE]

Hvala draga Brananis...
Svakako mislimo ici po smrzlica koji nam je ostao, ali bi htjela prije toga napraviti taj ERA test koji mislim da bi mi fakat bio bitan. Cekamo da mi se javi koordinatorica. Samo me sad frka da cu morati ponavljati neke pretrage, mislim da mi je vecina nalaza od 2 mjeseca, a to mi je nocna mora. Uputnice, narucivanja, cekanja, a pogotovo sad u vrijeme corone... Znanstvena fantastika mi je uopce dobiti mog soc. ginica na telefon da se uspijem za ista naruciti. A da ne pricam o izostajanju s posla svako malo. Tak da ne znam jos kaj ce sve iz klinike zahtijevati. Ja necu nista spominjati pa se nadam da nece skuziti... Samo zbog svega toga bi moglo potrajati dok ne krenemo na FET, a mi bi naravno htjeli sto prije.

----------


## Staples

@gregibela ocito svaka klinika ima neku svoju klasik metodu sa min odstupanjima ( pricam o decortinu). Moja prijateljica je i u Rh u ivf postupku u vinogradskoj dobivala decortin. Ali taj postupak nije bio dobitni. I ona ima ptsp od nuspojava. Ali i sretan ishod 4tog ivfa sa bebom :Smile:   Sto se tice Fragmine/ Clexana to su lijekovi za razrijedjivanje krvi. Neki od nas npr ja imaju mutacije Pai 4/4 pa postoji mogucnost ako zatrudnimo da ce se gen aktivirati i time krv zgusnuti i beba nece imati kisika. Ima i gorih poremecaja tromboze od Pai-ja kao Leiden i drugi. Istovremeno se daje i aspirin za razrjedjivanje. Jedan lijek je za jedan tip krvi a drugi za drugi ( ako sam dobro sve popamtila). Meni su u vinogradskoj na hematologiji prepisali i jedno i drugo. Razlika Fragmin i Clexane. Jedan je genericki drugi original. Ja sam fensi :/ ocito i bolje reagiram na Clexane ( koji je skuplji od F a ne mozes uvijek u bolnici cekat 3h) Razlicita reakcija se ocituje u tome da ti se jetra poveca i bude bolna ali to je vec druga prica. 
Vjerujem da ce ti vjestica doc. Ipak su sve to i zivci i put i komunikacija sa klinikom i svasta. Ja ju evo cekam nakon 2.5 mj pilule pa se sve bojim kad ce doci i hocu li se uspjet uskladit.

----------


## Tinca18

Brananis, da jesmo uzbuđeni, sutra krecemo.
Ja se borim s tankim endometrijem vec godinama, zbog mojeg Ashermanovog sindroma kojeg smo rjesili, al je posljedica tanki endometrij. 
I ja sam na ananasu, al neznam kolko on puno moze pomoći, flastere naljepila, cekamo srijedu i uzv da vidimo jel se sto pomaklo na bolje. 

Gregibela, da mislim da je prednison/decortin kod njih po defoltu, i fraxiparine jer ja nisam radila pretrage za te mutacije, al sam svejedno dobila inekcije.

----------


## gregibela

Staples,
Hvala na detaljnom pojasnjenju. Bas se u to ne kuzim. Do sada sam i u Hrv u postupcima dobijala samo Estrofem i Utrice. Da, bas se razlikuju protokoli od klinike do klinike.
Sad sam isla traziti svoj nalaz od pretraga na tombofiliju i vidim da su mi tri stvari normalne, a PAI-1(4G/5G) - Homizigot 4G. 
Ja naravno ne kuzim sto to znaci, niti mi je itko u Pragu iskomentirao ista od nalaza koje smo slali...

----------


## Staples

@ gregibela kad si radila te nalaze trombofilije i gdje i povodom cega?  Meni nisu nista u  praskoj klinici komentirali. Osim pitali puno. Be zakljucaka. Ali srecom u RH sam sama puno kopala i moj mpo doktor je bio ok. Voljela bih vidjet kojeg praskog doktora i posavjetovat se s njim. 

Drzim fige za nasu Tincu da  u nasoj klinici  rasturi sa em postupkom em sa pitanjima :Smile:

----------


## Lovelife

Brananis hvals na čestitkama! Samo se molim da sve bude dobro i dalje, i da su bebe žive i zdrave!

Drage cure koje se spremate, želim vam puno puno sreće! 
Ovak forum zlata vrijedi, ja sam ovdje iskopala informacije i onda ispitivala doktore. Znaci kada sam išla kod mpo doktora ovdje kod nas, ja bi ga pitala za mišljenje. Meni je moja koordinatorica rekla da nas zapravo naši mpo doktori “pripreme” i mi tamo dolazimo “spremne”. E sad, toliko tih pretraga ima da se čovjek pogubi. 
Mislim da oni idu metodom pokusaj pogreska. A mi u svemu tome moramo imati i sreće.
Moje mišljenje je da i vježbanje prije transfera pomaze, zbog bolje prokrvljenosti. 

Gregibela, napravi si te briseve i papu, bit ćeš mirnija ako će ti biti sve ok. Obzirom na endometrij niste htjeli ići na FET? Jer doista, 13 dana je jako puno jer ipak tijelo tako funkcionira, i sad odjednom bi se ciklus trebao produžiti..nema mi bas smisla.

Cure, ovaj vlak vam ne stoji u Zagrebu, znaci ili Rijeka ili Ljubljana, to je sigurno.

----------


## gregibela

> @ gregibela kad si radila te nalaze trombofilije i gdje i povodom cega?  Meni nisu nista u  praskoj klinici komentirali. Osim pitali puno. Be zakljucaka. Ali srecom u RH sam sama puno kopala i moj mpo doktor je bio ok. Voljela bih vidjet kojeg praskog doktora i posavjetovat se s njim. 
> 
> Drzim fige za nasu Tincu da  u nasoj klinici  rasturi sa em postupkom em sa pitanjima


To sam radila jer su me trazili iz Praga. Na sve nalaze koje sam im poslala nikad niti jednog komentara. Ovdje namam koga pitati. Stvarno mi je bed traziti savjete od privatnog MPO doktora (iako je divan) kod kojeg sam bila ovdje u Hr. A u klinici u Pragu vidis dr na 3 min kad radi transfer. Mene nisu  nista ni pitali. Samo trazili hrpu pretraga koje nisu prokomentirali. I dali hrpu papira tamo za potpisati...

----------


## gregibela

Draga Lovelife, hvala ti sto si nam i dalje ovdje podrska. Stvarno puno znaci! Pokusaj uzivati i opustiti se sto vise. Slala bih vam puno emotikona (zagrljaja i srceka), ali mi onda reze poruke, jer ih tipkam s moba.

Sto se tice FETa, nitko nam nije ni predlozio. Uporno je koordinatorica govorila da 22. dan nije kasno za ET. Da, sigurna sam da za puno njih nije, ali nekako s mojom situacijom sam uvjerena da je bilo. Stvarno je jako nezahvalna situacija kad tamo nemas s kim od dr ni popricat, a prvi put si i ne zelis pametovat. Definitivno cu slijedci put biti pametnija... Prevelik je to put, puno novaca i truda i zelje, a da ti netko strucan ne posveti ni 5 minuta...

----------


## Mausflee

@tinca zelim ti da sve dobro prođe i da se osjecas dobro i opušteno koliko mozes. Moj savjet je da si poneses slusalice za mob. da mozes slušati ono sto te opusta kad ces lezati nakon tranfera. Meni je to ful pomoglo da maknem misli oko svega i da se usredotočim na pozitivu. 
Naravno i svima ostalima puno, puno srece, nas um je jak i mislim da ključ najvise lezi u njemu, tijelo ga samo prati.

----------


## Brananis

Što se tiče ovih trombolfilija, ja sam PAI-1 homozigot 4G, koordinatorica je napisala neka idem hematologu. To je jedina uputnica koju mi soc. gin. nije htio dati. Rekao je da za to neću dobiti terapiju (osim Aspirina) prije pozitivne bete. Kad sam tako napisala u PFC, koordinatorica je napisala da je to u redu i da je Aspirin dovoljan, pa eto…
Inače, imam osjećaj da oni tamo šalju na sve moguće i nemoguće pretrage, i to je donekle ok jer sam obavila hrpu pretraga koje inače ne bih odradila, ali baš mi se ova situacija činila neozbiljnom - prvo me šalje hematologu, a onda kaže ma ne treba, dovoljan je Aspirin, a u Pragu mi mogu prepisati taj Fraxikakoveć ako bude trebalo. Pa što su me slali onda hematologu ako nije trebalo? Mislim da kod tih „blažih“ trombofilija u klinikama idu na ide-ide, nejde-nejde. Možda sam u krivu, ne razumijem se baš jer sam to tek nedavno otkrila, ali tako mi se čini.
Tinca, javljaj sve!

----------


## Brananis

Ovaj forum je divan, mnogo sam naučila od vas i curka koje su prije pisale. Hvala svima na savjetima!  :Smile: 
Mi smo inače rezervirali hotel i danas sam krenula s Estrofemom, Decortinom, Aspirinom, Folacinom jer je stigla M. Eto, uzbuđenje počinje i kod nas!

----------


## gregibela

Brananis, hvala, eto sad si me ti smirila s tom trombofilijom/homozigotom kad vec oni nisu... A eto, meni ni aspirin nisu dali.
Tinca i Brananis, ima da se vratite s bebicama u trbuhu!!! Vibram na najjace za to!! Morate malo dici prosjek uspjeha ovdje, da se i mi malo jace ohrabrimo. I svakako tamo pitajte sve kaj vas zanima, nemojte se sramiti kao ja pa izvisiti s informacijama.
Ja sam opet izmaltretirala koordinatoricu s porukama. Rekla da ce mi sutra sve napisati, da je pricala s dr. Bas me zanima kaj ce reci...

Cure, samo hrabro i pozitivno!

----------


## Staples

@ Brananis i kod tebe je krenulo? Super!! Nadam se da cemo svi kao Lovelife :Smile:  
Sto se tice hematologa. Kod mene je to bilo jako zeznuto. Prvo sam odradila pretrage za trombo. Vidjela koji su problemi i onda otisla dr opce prakse. Ona mi je napisala uputnicu. S kojom sam otisla na rebro. To se pokazalo kao pogreska nad pogreskama jer me dr (zena!)tamo, unatoc uputi mog mpo dr, odbila dati fragmin jer kao treba cekat 4 ( cetiri) pobacaja da se pokaze da imam problem. A ja zbog tog ne mogu izmedju ostalog ni zatrudnjet. Za koji tjedan vracam se kod opce dr po uputnicu ali tamo je zamjena. Sto je sreca jer me zena odusevljeno slusala jer nema pojma o tom. Sa novom uputnicom idem kod hematologa u vinogradsku. Tamo srecom srecem nekakvu praktikanticu na zamjeni koja me takodjer gleda i slusa otvorenih usta i prvi put prepisuje Fragmin. Od tada je lijecenje islo uz svaki postupak, regulirali su mi lijek, preuzela me druga iskusnija doktorica. U ambulanti je znalo bit dost trudnica koje su dobijale lijek. A npr na rebru sam svjedocila slucaj gdje nisu trudnici htjeli potpisat da moze primiti lijek Fragminu iako je petrova trazila da rebro samo potvrdi pa ce joj petrova davat lijek. Uglavnom savjetujem puno strpljenja i vinogradsku hematologiju. I puno srece  :Smile:  Ja stogod sam trazila sve je islo uz puno muke..ne daju lijek inace ako si "samo" Pai homozigot. Bas me zanima bi li i ta doktorica sa rebra cekala 4 pobacaja da ide vidjet sta se zbiva...vrlo nehumano..

----------


## Staples

I cure , nekom su lijek prepisali, nekom nisu. Klinike kazem su razlicite. Imaju razlicite metode. U nekom momentu ipak moramo odluciti nekom i vjerovat. Ipak su oni tu strucnjaci i imaju neko iskustvo. Ja uvijek nesto pitam ali ne dobijem uvijek odgovor. Nit od klinika u rh nit evo u pragu. Oni voze svoje. Mi moramo biti beskrajno uporne.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, sto se tiče Fraxiparina ili Clexanea za PAI, hematolozi ga ne zele dati (uglavnom). Meni na Rebru nije htio dati, tako da zaobilazite Rebro. U Vinogradskoj se, neka mlada dokt., prvo derala na mene, i da, ukoliko naši gin.smatraju da nam je taj lijek potreban neka nam ga onda oni osiguraju. Meni je mpo u Petrovoj napisala na nalaz -eventualno Od +Bete, i ja sam doslovno molila ovu dr.u Vinogradskoj da mi da barem za ta 3 tj. I pitala sam ju da li bi ona na mojem mjestu uzimala, rekla je da BI!!! A kada je vidjela moja 3 debela fascikla sa liječničkom dokumentacijom se smilovala, i eto dala mi do bete da imam. Inače je opcija i kupovanje, a dodje oko 800 kn mjesečno. Iako bi se trebalo biti pod nekom kontrolom i svaka 3 tjedna vaditi, KKS, bilirubin, jetrene probe.

----------


## gregibela

Drage, javila mi se koordinatorica. Kaze da dr predlaze 3 varijante. 
1. FET u prirodnom ciklusu
2. FET s drugacijim protokolom.  od 21. dana ciklusa sa injekcijama Diphereline 0,1, za 2 tjedna da uradimo kontrolni ultra zvuk i na osnovu toga cemo dodati Estrofem 2mg. 1-0-1
3. ERA test za koji smatra da bi bio koristan, ali napominju da nekad moze biti potrebe za 2 dodatne biopsije.
Na 100 muka smo. Najdraze bi radili ERA test, ali sama pomisao da postoji mogucnost da 3 puta moram ici za Prag i to u razlicitim ciklusima... 
Jel ima tko iskustva s FET-om u prirodnom ciklusu?

----------


## Rominka

Gregibela, ERA sama po sebi znaci nesto za taj trenutni ciklus jer vec u slijedecem je upitna. Kakvi su ti ciklusi inace, uredni? Ovulacije? Reakcije na hormone (oprosti nisam popratila koji ti je ovo pokusaj)? Ako ti je sve uredno FET u prirodnom ciklusu je po mom misljenju najidealnija situacija zbog nekoliko faktora. Tijelu dozvoljavamo da samo prirodno obavi ono sto bi i inace, endometriju se uvijek moze pripomoci i 10ti dan ako zatreba - estrofem vaginalno djeluje lokalno i pomogne. U biti je tesko s Cesima dogovarati FET u prirodnom ciklusu jer sve ovisi iz dana u dan o endometriju, dok u FET-u s protokolom lakse predvidis kada ce biti transfer. Ako imas mogucnost spakirat se i krenut danas za sutra i ciklusi su ti uredni ja sam za prirodni, uvijek.

----------


## gregibela

Draga Rominka, hvala ti puno na odgovoru. Oprosti, pisala sam ti i u PP, a nisam skuzila da si vec ovdje odgovorila. Ovo mi je negdje 8. pokusaj, prvi s doniranim JS. Beta uvijek negativna. Ciklusi su mi uredni, no skraceni na 25-26 dana, a endometrij mi se dosta rano vec zadebljava, cak i previse. Tako da sto se tice izostanka terapije u prirodnom ciklusu, mislim da to kod mene ne bi bio problem. I spremna sam otputovati s danas na sutra. 
Nista, definitivno krecemo razmisljati o FET-u u prirodnom ciklusu...
Danas dosla vjestica. Ovaj ciklus odmaram tijelo od hormona, a onda idemo u nove pobjede!

----------


## Rominka

Nazalost, ove nase borbe su metode pokusaja i pogresaka. Statistika. Mislim da je ERA bacanje love, ali nudi se pa...mozda ne bi bilo lose popratiti ciklus dva pred fet cisto da se utvrdi kako endometrij raste, da dr ima jasniju sliku.

----------


## Tinca18

Evo, da se i mi javimo.
Jucer stigli u Prag navecer, hotel odlican. 

Danas ujutro bili u klinici, obavljena punkcija donorke, moj uzv, suprug dao uzorak i obavljen razgovor s doktoricom koju smo mogli sve pitati. 
Sutra ce nam javiti stanje, jedino me je smetalo sto nam nisu rekli koliko je j.s.imala donorka, kao sutra cemo saznati.

----------


## gregibela

Draga Tinca, super da vam je sve dobro proslo. Drzim fige da je bilo sto vise JS i da su se dobro oplodile. Sretno!!

----------


## Mausflee

Draga Tinca, to su super vijesti!!!! Drzim fige da ih bude sto vise. Koji hotel ste uzeli?

----------


## Staples

Tinca! Superrrr! Too!Znaci obavili su i tebi pregled i jos razgovor sa doc.Drzim fige za sto vise embrijica :Smile:   Kako se zove doktorica? Prica na hrv ili eng?

----------


## Tinca18

Drage moje, hvala na lijepim željama.

Uzeli smo hotel blue red design, 20 min hoda udaljen od klinike, i cca 1.5 km od mosta preko rijeke, makar smo se mi dosta vozili tramvajem. 

Nisam zapamtila ime doktorice jer mi je kao moj dr.bio Rapsa, al njega nije bilo. 
Doktorica je ok, pricala je na ceskom al je koordinatorica prevađala. 

Moj endometrij je dosao do cak 8, 8.5 tak da ja zadovoljna, ocito je dio estrofema koji sam stavljala vaginalno pomogao, a to nebi znala da nije bilo svih vas.

----------


## Tinca18

Evo, mali update od nas, od 13 j.s. 10 ih se oplodilo, cekamo dalje stanje do sutra.....

----------


## Staples

@Tinca Wauuu! Pa 10 embrijica . Odlican okrugli broj! Neka tako ostane i dalje!  :Smile:  saljem dobre vibreee... koliko godina ima donorica?

----------


## Rominka

> Evo, mali update od nas, od 13 j.s. 10 ih se oplodilo, cekamo dalje stanje do sutra.....


dobar rezultat, odlicno! Jesu li rekli hoce li ici na blastice ili? Planirate vracati sad  svjeze? Zelim vam da ih sto vise ostane u daljnjem dijeljenju.

----------


## Tinca18

Staples, donorica ima 26 god.

Rominka, da vracat cemo sad u svježem, a za blastice neznam znat cemo vise sutra kad vide kakvi su....

----------


## Lovelife

Tinca, super rezultat! Ajme, već dugo nije dobio ovoliko js.. Sanrio je bila zadnja sa dobrim rezultatom.. 
vi ste u PFC-u? Sretno i dalje!

----------


## Brananis

Hej, cure, na moru sam i signal mi je loš, ali morala sam se uključiti zbog Tince, odličan rezultat!  :Smile:  Držim fige i u iščekivanju sam novih vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## Mausflee

> Evo, mali update od nas, od 13 j.s. 10 ih se oplodilo, cekamo dalje stanje do sutra.....


Wow Tinca super super!!!!! Drzim fige da i dalje bude tako!!!!!!

----------


## Staples

@ Brananis kad vi putujete gore?

----------


## Tinca18

Lovelife, nismo u pfc-u, vec u Ivf europe.

Hvala vam curke moje, eto nadamo se najboljem, a sutra malo idemo u zoo, da vidimo živitinjice   :Smile:

----------


## Brananis

@ Staples, ne znamo još, ali moguće je od 15. nadalje. Vi?
Tinca, nadam se da ćemo i mi u zoo, uživajte!

----------


## Staples

@Brananis mi idemo 18.8. Punkcija donorice planirana 20.08. Meni ce 17.8 bit 12 dan ciklusa i moram i taj pregled rijesit. Prvi pregled 9 dan ciklusa iliti 14.8 .Posto je tak dug put nismo htjeli riskirat da eventualno punkcija bude dan ranije. Nosimo vecinu lijekova iz Zg sa sobom ( ovih koje su mi napisali). Planiramo jedino Clexane tamo kupiti. Svaki recept koji nam daju/ispisu je 10 eur po cjeniku...divota..

----------


## Rominka

Staples, ali su lijekovi gore jeftiniji. Jos ako dobijes Clexane u penu onda si na konju, nit boli nit znas da si se bocnula. Otkad naplacuju recepte? To nisu prije radili.

----------


## Staples

@ Rominka Clexane u penu?? To postoji? Bas se tako zove?? To bi bilo divno. Jer boli neizdrzivo. Jesi ti to tamo uzimala? Recepti- dobila sam cjenik u kojem bas pise tocka " 33 - izdavanje recepata 10 EUR". Ovo mi je prvi susret s njima takvog tipa pa ne znam je bilo prije. Vidim npr razliku od kad sam zadnji put vidjela cjenik IVF europe na ovom forumu da je ciklus don js sa garancijom onaj najjeftiniji sa 5k skocio na 5.5  ( 10%) , sljedeci cijenom povecan 7% a najskuplji paket cjenovno povecan 5%.

----------


## Tinca18

Staples, nama su pisali recept za flastere estramon al nisu nam nista extra naplatili.

Imam pitanje za one koje se pikaju fraxiparinom ili clexsanom. Kamo se pikate, u trbuh? Ja sam se jucer ocito krivo piknula, imam užasno veliku masnicu. Probala bih u nogu al neznam koji dio, moze mi neko obajsniti?

----------


## Tinca18

Staples, i mi smo vidjeli neki novi cjenik u klinici, al su nama naplatili po starom cjeniku.
Danas ih je 4 dobra i 5 malo slabijih, transfer je u pon, 5ti dan, jos mi sutra javljaju kakvi su, u nedjelju ne.

----------


## Staples

@ Tinca, dobro je znati da ne naplacuju ekstra recepte iako to im pise.
Sto se tice clexana.Nema bez masnica. Samo manje i vece  . ja sam se prvo pocela pikat oko trbuha i u hifnice. Kao da izbjegnem na moru da svi bulje u narkomanske masnice. I imam u sta :D Ali to jaaaako boli. Probala i led i svakakva cudesa. Na kraju sam ( vidjevsi kako su me nakon laparoskopije u petrovoj pikali) rekla MM da me pikne u gornji dio buta. On ubizgava pomalo po pola crtice i onda me manje boli. Masnice mi na tim dijelovina brze prodju. Zabijem inace ja pod ostrijim kutem od 45 stupnjeva a on zavrsi:D I svaki dan drugu nogu. I ne bas isto mjesto ali u nekako istoj ravnini. 

E da od kad je taj cjenik koji su tebi poslali? 

Sta se tice embrijica..drzim fige da ih se sto vise izvuce. Javljaj sve :Smile:  Navijam za 5 blastica bar. Vodi te Dina?

----------


## Tinca18

@staples, vodi me koordinatorica Irena.
Cjenik je od 3 mj, i po tom cjeniku smo platili.

----------


## Rominka

> Staples, nama su pisali recept za flastere estramon al nisu nam nista extra naplatili.
> 
> Imam pitanje za one koje se pikaju fraxiparinom ili clexsanom. Kamo se pikate, u trbuh? Ja sam se jucer ocito krivo piknula, imam užasno veliku masnicu. Probala bih u nogu al neznam koji dio, moze mi neko obajsniti?


u trbuh do kraja, tj dok nisam hospitalizirana pa su sestre u rame. Najmanje boli u trbuh i mozes do kraja se pikati. Ja bi izdahnula, i trazila mjesto jer na pojedinim mjestima bi igla usla k’o u putar, vise prema boku. Pokusala sam bedro i tjednima hodala s hematomima i bolilo me jako.

----------


## Rominka

E da, nemoj trljati mjesto uboda, i pomalo pritisci da izadje. Manje me bolje pod pravim kutom nego pod 45. Ne znam zasto.

clexane u penu sam samo u pragu uspjela dobiti na njihov recept i nikad vise jer su me nasi prebacili na fraxiparin.

----------


## Tinca18

Hvala Rominka, pokusat cu tako, na pocetku je bilo ok, i islo mi lakse, a sad vec znam da pece i boli pa se moram psihicki pripremati na pikanje

----------


## Rominka

Gledaj to ovsko, sto su te male injekcije u odnosu na svu srecu koja te ceka. Meni je gore bilo kad su mi davali spinalnu pa me anesteziolog morao 5 puta bosti dok nije uspio...

----------


## Tinca18

Rominka, naravno, sto smo sve pretpjeli, mozemo i inekcije.  :Smile: 
Evo javili mi da su ostali 4+5, pa jedva čekamo ponedjeljak za transfer.

----------


## gregibela

Tinca, to je genijalan rezultat!!  Drzim fige i za dalje!

----------


## Rominka

Tinca, odlican rezultat! Sretno i uzivajte  :Wink:

----------


## Staples

@Tinca! Supeer!  :Smile:  navijamo i za daljee. 
Jeste razmisljali kako cete to smrzavat? Jesu li oni sta rekli?Koliko cete sada transferirati? Jeste za sad zadovoljni?

----------


## Mausflee

> Rominka, naravno, sto smo sve pretpjeli, mozemo i inekcije. 
> Evo javili mi da su ostali 4+5, pa jedva čekamo ponedjeljak za transfer.


Aaaaa Tinca wow!!!!! Bit ce to super  :Smile:

----------


## Brananis

Tinca, zakon! Stvarno lijep broj  :Smile:  Držim fige do pon!

----------


## Tinca18

@staples, zadovoljni smo za sada, koordinatorica nam je super i odgovara na sva pitanja, i prilagođavaju nam terapiju.
Vratit cemo sigurno dva, a ostale cemo zamrznuti u dogovoru sa embriologom u ponedjeljak ovisno o kvaliteti.
Dvije slamke su nam u cijeni, a ostale placamo.

----------


## Tinca18

Evo, napravili transfer 2 blastice, a 4 smo zamrznuli po 2.  :Smile:  
Sad slijedi povratak kuci i cekanje.....

----------


## gregibela

Tinca super!!!!!
Vec sam 10 puta danas provjeravala hoces li sto javiti. Sada samo polako, a mi drzimo fige na najjace!!
Sretan put nazad, da vam ne bude guzve.

----------


## Brananis

Tinca, odlično!  :Smile:  Sad malo (puno) čekanja. Neka prođe što brže!
Staples, nama je punkcija najranije 17., ali je moguća i kasnije. Ako budemo išli prije vas, javim kako je na putu i granici. 
Naručila sam se u petak na UZV, onda ćemo znati više.  :Smile: 
Kako ste, ostale curke? Koji su planovi? Ima li novosti?

----------


## Mausflee

Tinca to su sjajne vijesti!!!!! Drzim fige na najjače  :Smile:  <3 <3
Ja sam danas imala mjerenje endometrija koji je 11,9 tako da sam sad sretna i zadovoljna da je prvi korak prošao dobro, cekam Jelenu da javi kad da dođemo  :Smile:

----------


## Mausflee

Brananis sretno u petak na uzvu, ides na mjerenje endometrija?

----------


## Staples

@Tinca suuper! Odlicno! 6 blastica :Smile:  Svi smo danas provjeravali kako si :Smile:   Jesu ti stavili embrioglue? Ili ni bilo potrebe? Kakav je embriolog/ica? Sretno nazad! 
@Brananis hvala unaprijed za putne info! Tko ide prije javlja. Evo stalno pise da je preko Linza brze/ bolje. A i druge cure tako pisu. Obje idemo u petak na svoj ultrazvuk :Smile:

----------


## Staples

@Mausflee uuu pa vidim da je i tvoj endic dobar! Jeeej ! Koji ti je dan ciklusa? Kad ocekujes lansiranje za Prag?

----------


## Tinca18

Hvala Vam svima na podrsci.

@staples, nismo ipak imali razgovor s embriologom vec sa doktorom, objasnio nam razvoj, dao slikice, napisao lijekove za dalje i bio otvoren za sva pitanja.

Doktorica na embriotransferu jako dobra, sve objasnjava, imali smo malo problema sa umetanjem zbog moje maternice, ispricavala se sto me malo boljelo.

@mausfle, super endometrij.

@brananis, staples sretno na uzv

----------


## Tinca18

Malo info za Prag

Uzmite krune u hrv, bolji vam je tecaj, a u vecini pivnica, kafica, kioska ne primaju kartice, samo u boljim pivnicama.

Ima jedna crkva od karmelicanki na maloj strani, gdje se nalazi dijete Isus koji je navodno zastitnik trudnica, pa nije naodmet otici do crkve  :Smile: 

Preporucam zoo, uzmite cijeli dan za njega, nahodat cete se.
Idite uspinjacom na Petrovo brdo, na srednjoj stanici predivan pogled na Prag.

Mi smo se vecinu vremena vozili tramvajem do dijelova Praga koji smo htjeli vidjeti ali smo se i dobro nahodali.
Tramvaji su tocni skoro u minutu, i voze do svih dijelova grada.

Probajte trdelnik, jedite domacu cesku kuhinju u pivnicama, cijene su povoljnije, hrana fina. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Mausflee

Evo javila se Jelena, u nedjelju ce biti transfer i ultrazvuk prije transfer jer sam pitala da li postoji mogucnost da imam uzv prije za svaki slucaj jer nam je ovo zadnji embrij koji imam.
Mi putujemo u subotu, zadnja tri puta smo isli preko Linza i bilo je super, brze nego preko Brna.
Anyway radila sam one mutacije i moj ginekolog mi je rekao da nije potrebno da uzimam ista dodatno osim folne koju ionako uzimam, a Jelena javila da dr. preporuca uzimanje niskomolekularnog hepani clexana radi trombolfilije. Utvrđeni promijenjeni tip genotipa CT i AC. Interpretacija je da je sve umjereno, ali postoji rizik od hiperhomocisteinemije sto pak povecava rizik trombofilije.
Sad koji su vasi nalazi bili da morate uzimati clexan? To su inekcije koje se uzimaju cijelu trudnocu? U zadnjih par postova ste pisali nesto o tome da vas par to uzima...
Staples danas mi je 12 dan ciklusa, transfer u nedjelju  :Smile:

----------


## Brananis

Ajme, kako je ovdje uzbudljivo!  :Very Happy: 
Mausflee, takav endometrij priželjkujem.  :Grin:  Nedjelja je blizu, držim fige! Za Clexane će odgovoriti cure jer ne uzimam ništa osim Aspirina Protect.
Tinca, hvala na info o Pragu, točno to nam treba. Ja bih svakako željela otići i u Klementinum knjižnicu, čini se divna.
Staples, pratimo se s UZV, držim nam fige!

----------


## Tinca18

@mausflee, ja sam dobila fraxiparine po protokolu, nisam radila nalaze za trombofiliju, uz njega sam pila i aspirin koji vise ne moram, kolko sam ja shvatila on bi se trebao koristiti do 12tt ako se daje kao dio protokola bez nalaza

----------


## Staples

@ Mausflee  Clexan prepisan zbog Pai 4g/4g homozigot nalaza. Imala sam i lagano povisen homocistein. To kazu da bi se uz dobar i los kolesterol trebalo vaditi da se ocijeni stvarno stanje organizma na sistematskom. Za taj Pai je ok uzet folnu. Ali ako se ima mutacija MTHFR kao ja homozigot onda se to ne moze metilirat i treba se uzeti aktivni folat a ne folna kiselina koja je sinteticki oblik folata. Ja cu morati kotistit Clexane cijelu trudnocu.
@ Brananis - Klementium je moj br 1  2 C u Pragu :Smile: ..pratimo see...

----------


## Mausflee

Hvala curke na informacijama, vidjet cu kad dođem tamo sta ce jos reci, malo me iznenadilo jer nisam to jos uzimala do sad pa me malo i frka toga...
Tinca koliko sam skužila fraxiparine je isto sto i clexan ili? 
Staples i Brananis drzim vam fige za veliki pravi endometrij i da sve bude dobro  :Smile:

----------


## Tinca18

Da, to je isto, samo se drugacije zove

----------


## Lovelife

Sretno cure!

----------


## Brananis

Lovelife, kako si? Ima što novog? Kako napreduju bebači?  :Smile:

----------


## Lovelife

Brananis, evo zadnjih tjedan dana me muče mučnine, pa ove vrućine isto mi teško padaju. A danas mi se pojavilo smeđkasto na gaćicama, i išla u toalet, i još par kapi, kao u nekom iscjetka iscurilo.. 
zvala Petrovu, ništa posebno mi nisu rekli, ako se nastavim da dodjem i da popijem utrogestan.. A čitam, znaju pojačati dozu utrica ili progesteron depo injekcije..
Ne znam ni sama, svi dr.su na GO. Draga Rominka, imaš li ti iskustva?

----------


## Rominka

Lovelife, dok je smedje je ok, to je stara krv. Iako i izljev svjeze moze biti od kapilare. S obzirom da imas utrice vaginalno lako je moguce da se se ozlijedila pa ti je sad iscurila stara krv. Prati imas li bolova, i pojacava li se krvarenje, lezi i bit ce to ok.

Mi u 8 g odlazaka u CZ nismo nikada nosili, osim prvi put, krune unaprijed. Svugdje smo mogli placati karticama, krune smo podizali na bankomatima i u konacnici nam je to bilo isplativije nego tecaj. Tko moze, odite do Kutne Hore i u Velke popovice u pivovaru Kozel  :Smile:  isplati se, a Zoo je genijalan - odmah uraniti i cijeli dan imate sto hodati.

----------


## Brananis

Lovelife, mislim da će biti sve u redu, no držim fige da smeđarenje prestane da te ne plaši više.  :Smile:  
Kad smo kod te teme, kako ste rješavali financije? Nosili novce, krune, eure? Plaćali karticom? Treba li nešto s bankom rješavati ili najaviti podizanje većih svota u inozemstvu?

----------


## Rominka

Ma ne trebas nista s bankom. Isto kao da si doma. Ako si Zaba onda imas stvarno minornu naknadu, za podizanje gotovine i u tom slucaju si u prvom djiru dignes vise love i kasnije ako ti jos treba. Mi godinama odlazimo u CZ i placamo karticama, cak i ne podizemo gotovinu toliko, a Pbz smo. Jedino na sto treba obratiti paznju jest placanje u klinici, odnosno ako placate karticama morate provjeriti imate li odredjeni limit, pa da se ne iznenadite ako ne mozete u cjelosti platiti odjednom.

----------


## Tinca18

Lovelife, odmaraj samo i pozitivno, nadam se da ce smedarenje ptestati uskoro.

Rominka, kako si ti smanjivala estrofem? Ja sam do sad zbog endometrija pila 8 tbl dnevno, a sad su mi napisali da uzimam 3 dnevno, pa mi se cini to nekako previše smanjivanja doze odjednom.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala Rominka, hvala Tinca, grlim  :grouphug: 
Imam osjecaj da ću se stopiti s kaučem .. a još i mučnine...

Tinca i ja sam pila 6 tableta po 2 mg (tj jednu pijem jednu vaginalno), + 2xdnevno Lenzetto sprej, ali mi je nakon prvog uzv dr.u Petrovoj ukinula sprej, ali tablete su mi ostale..
I meni se to čini naglo da odmah skinu pola doze

----------


## Lovelife

Tinca, kako se osjećaš? 
A ostale cure, kada krećete? Držim palčeve

----------


## Tinca18

@lovelife, dobro se osjecam, ponekad imam mali pritisak u maternici al nista posebno.
Provjeriti cu za tbl, nebi odmah tako jako smanjivala dozu.

Sretno cure, sigurno ste vec jako uzbuđene  :Smile:

----------


## Staples

Krecemo sljedeci tjedan 18tog :Smile:  eto veselje raste to sigurno. Prije tog pregledi, endometrij i sl. Pitala sam koordinatoricu da nam posalje potvrdu. Ne znam koliko gnjave zlovenci na granici.
Svim trudnicama i onima koje se nadam da to jesu veliki kiss i zagrljaj  :Smile:

----------


## Brananis

Hvala svima na lijepim željama 
Meni je sve nekako neobično, zamaram se sa stvarima tipa kako ćemo plaćati, kako ćemo s parkingom, nisam još pogledala što sve trebamo razgledati, a pravi razlog zbog kojeg idemo u Prag potpuno ignoriram. 
U petak je mjerenje endometrija, kao i kod Staples, pa ćemo vidjeti dalje. 
Staples, isto sam tražila tu potvrdu za granicu, rekla je koordinatorica da će nam poslati kad budemo znali točan datum. Nama su dali neke okvirne datume, tipa punkcija će biti između 17. i 2x. kolovoza pa se nadam da će se u petak razjasniti. A petak je prekosutra!  :scared: 
Rominka, hvala na savjetu. Ja sam na friško u PBZ-u i imam limit za podizanje koji će biti problem za plaćanje u klinici pa ću morati u banku da to dogovorimo.
Tinca, javljaj nam svaku novost!

----------


## Rominka

Brananis, mi smo npr placanje u klinici odradili u dva puta, s obzirom da smo morali k njima dva puta doci i sve je lakse proslo. Parking u Pragu ti je skakljiv, imaju u potpunosti drugaciji princip. Nemozes parkirati bas gdje hoces, stanari uglavnom imaju zakupljena mjesta. Ali ako imate hotelski parking, auto vam nije potreban osim ako ne idete na izlete van grada. Javni prijevoz u gradu je odlicno rijesen.

Ja sam u dobitnom estrfem uzimala vaginalno, ne od pocetka, ali do kraja 13tt. U 12tt sam pocela smanjivati na nacin da sam svaki drugi dan ukinula po jednu. No, sve je to bilo u dogovoru s gin.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, nama se činilo najisplativije ovdje kupiti Eure i tamo ih promijeniti u krune- (za trošenje), ali mora se gledati mjenjačnica bez provizije..znam da smo mijenjali u shoping centru Angel, i bio je ok tečaj. Kada smo računali da toliko kruna izvadimo na bankomat (ja sam zaba), dobili bi cca 300 kruna  manje, jer banka da prilično los tecaj, to je Nase iskustvo.
U klinici smo platili u Eurima, gotovinom.

Sto se tiče parkinga, najbolje ga je ostavit kod hotela (jedino na transfer), a za ostalo, javni prijevoz je fenomenalan, imate onu turističku kartu koja traje 3 dana, i možete svuda s njom, bus, tram, metro, mislim da je oko 100 kn jedna, ali onda nemate brige ta 3 dana.

Rominka, a koju dozu Estrofema si uzimala? I sve vaginalno? Ja 12 mg  :Shock: ; pola vaginalno, pola pijem. 

Curke, znaci sve se klinika Europe Ivf?

----------


## Dina06

Dobro jutro!

Da li je netko išao flix busom? Kava su iskustva i koliko se čeka na granicama? Moj transfer je 19.08. u IVF Europe!

----------


## Staples

@Lovelife hvala na savjetima. Imat cemo neki combo cash i kartica. Tako se cini najprakticnije.  Samo ja sam Europe ivf i Tinca je bila. Ostale curke koje idu sad  su mislim Pronatal. 

@Brananis jos mi se koordinatorica nije javila oko one potvrde klinike da idemo kod njih. Nije sad hica, idemo u utorak bez obzira na sve  ali ipak i ja to volim dobit ranije. Mozda i oni gledaju kad ce sluzbeno punkcija. Mi imamo potvrdu od hotela.

----------


## Tinca18

@staples, mi smo dobili potvrdu dan ranije nego smo krenuli jer na potvdi pise koji dan je punkcija.
I ja volim imati sve u pripremi da nema zadnji dan nervoze.
Nas nitko nije na granici trazio tu potvrdu, al eto dobro ju je imati. 
Koji hotel ste rezervirali?

----------


## Mausflee

Brananis i Staples drzim fige za sutra da bude sve super!!!!
Tinca kada radis test? Imam neki dobar feeling da ce biti +  :Smile: 
Lovelife sto se tice smeđeg isjectka znam da je meni ginekologica rekla da je to ok i nije strasno jer je to stara krv kao sto je rekla Rominka. Tako da uzivaj koliko mozes s obzirom na mucnine i osiguraj se sa knjigama i Netflixom, bit ce to dobro  :Smile:  
Mi kreceno u subotu, u nedjelju je transfer. Malo je reci da smo uzbuđeni  :Smile:  Dobili potvrdu da idemo radi liječenja u Prag, u Pronatalu smo, Jelena nam je sve uredno poslala mada je rekla da hrvatski parovi koji su bili nisu imali problema sa Slovencima i da nisu nista trazili. 
E sad s obzirom da se situacija mijenja svaki dan bolje je imati potvrdu.
Mi smo uvijek nosili eure i tamo mijenjali u krune, ne primaju svi restorani kartice posebno pivnice tamo je samo cash sto nas je iznenadilo tako da se osigurajte sa gotovinom.

----------


## Staples

@Tinca upravo smo od klinike dobili potvrdu di pise da na medicinski postupak moramo 20.8 . Odabrala sam neki hotel u Vysehradu - rezidence vysehrad sa polupansionom.  Cini mi se bolje bit u vecem prostoru tako vise dana. A i koji put su me lijekovi znali dosta poklopit. Imamo auto pa mozemo do klinike a i taj javni prijevoz se cini ok. I mene zanima kad radis testiiic :Wink: 
@Mausflee ! Totalni niski start!  :Smile: Sve javljaj..ufff

----------


## Tinca18

Joj test je jos daleko, makar nisam za test vec direkt za betu, neznam jos, nisam odlučila. 
Danas je tek 3dnt, tak da imam jos cekanja...... 
Na otpusnom mi pise 14 dana nakon transfera sto mi se cini predugo, neću toliko cekati.

----------


## Brananis

Mi ćemo isto neku kombinaciju gotovine i kartica, sutra sam se najavila u banku da to riješim.
Da, isto još nismo dobili potvrdu, ali sutra ćemo već znati puno više.  :Smile: 
Mausflee, ajme, prekosutra!!! Držim, držim fige, javljaj sve!
Tinca, dani se sigurno vuku kad si u takvom iščekivanju. Koliko onda misliš čekati?
Lovelife, je li se situacija sa smeđarenjem smirila?
Da, mi smo u PFC-u.

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Brananis, malo se smirilo.. najbolje za sve senzacije koje se zbivaju mi odgovara ležeći položaj.. iako noge traže neki moving..
Joj cure, sretno sretno sretno! Da nas bude sto vise u klubu!  :Yes:

----------


## Anna1989

Pozdrav svima. Nova sam na forumu pa za pocetak kratko predstavljanje. Ja sam '89. a suprug '88. godiste. Ja imam endometriozu dijagnosticiranu prije nekoliko godina, a suprugu je nedavno dijagnosticirana azoospermija i s obzirom da se radi o teskom slucaju, upućuju nas na donaciju sperme u Prag, Maribor ili Ljubljanu. Zna li netko kako se zovu te klinike u Sloveniji koje imaju mogucnost koristenja donirane sperme za hrvatske građane? Nisam nigdje pronasla taj podatak. Za Prag znam da su najpoznatije klinike PFC, Pronatal i Ivf Europe. Zanima me i pokriva li HZZO liječenje tj postupke u Pragu, Mariboru ili Ljubljani? Tko u tom slučaju daje uputnicu za državnog doktora mpo? Moja ginekologinja ili suprugov urolog?

----------


## gregibela

Cure svakako trazite potvrdu. Nas je slovenac trazio. Nikad ne znas, moze biti od policajaca do policajca, a da vas vracaju s granice vam sigurno nije opcija. Pogotovo uz ovaj porast oboljelih bi mogli biti i rigorozniji. Cure kaj idete, drzim fige na najjace!!
Lovelife, koliko se sjecam sto sam sve citala po forumima, smedjarenje je cesta pojava... Samo lagano i slusaj svoje tijelo. Ako ti se sece, seci. Samo nikakva pretjerivanja, skakanja, sagibanja.
Tinca, drzim fige da ti ovo cekanje prodje sto brze i da sto prije ugledas veeeeliju pozitivnu betu!
Drzte se i neka ovdje bude sto vise dobrih vijesti.

----------


## Staples

Danasnji info sa 1 pregleda: Endic 9 dan ciklusa je 6.6mm. Trolinijski :Smile:  klinika, doktorica u zg i ja zadovoljni. Sve po planu :Smile:  Sljedeci pregled 12 dc tj 17.8, dan prije lansiranja jeej.

----------


## inada

12.08. na svijet je došla naša praška sreća Sara. Kako tata kaže malena sam ali snažna, 48cm i 2690g. Već 3.dan se mućimo s dojenjem, nikako da savladamo a mama puna mlijeka. Sretno svima i želim vam ostvarenje snova

----------


## Tinca18

@Inada čestitam, želim vam puno sreće i ljubavi.

@staples, super za endic, neka samo tako nastavi 

@anna, dobrodosla. Za klinike u sloveniji ti neznam, a za donaciju sperme ce ti se sigurno javiti cure koje znaju.....

----------


## Brananis

Evo i mene, cure  :Smile:  Na 12. dan endometrij je 7 mm. Ginekolog (išla sam privat jer je moj na GO) je bio zadovoljan, trolinijski je, kaže da bi bilo dobro da je još mililimetar ili dva više, ali da je ovo dobro. Vidim prema vašim endićima da moj i nije nešto, ali ne znam, nisam zabrinuta, mislim da će još zadebljati. Povećali mi iz klinike Estrofem, od danas ću piti dva puta po dvije tbl Estrofema 2 mg pa u pon ponavljam UZV da vidimo hoće li još trebati povisiti dozu. Nastavljam s ciklom i ananasom.
Punkcija je u srijedu, a putujemo u utorak!  :Shock: 
Ovdje ima mnogo novosti, drago mi je to vidjeti, a i nije mi drago što tako mnogo žena ima problema. ☹
Dina i Anna, teško je uočiti postove novih cura jer se ne objavljuju odmah nego trebaju proći potvrdu admina, a sustav ih očito onda baci gore među starije postove (onda kada su i napisani). Dina, Tinca je išla Flixbusom ako se ne varam pa će javiti. Sretno na transferu!
Anna, za Sloveniju, nažalost, ništa ne znam. HZZO u Češkoj pokriva 1000 eura i putne troškove. Da biste dobili to sufinanciranje, trebate tražiti rješenja HZZO-a, odnosno poslati im svoju dokumentaciju i neke obrasce na temelju kojih oni izdaju rješenje i sufinanciraju ako je, po njima, razlog opravdan. Mislim da je najbolje zvati u direkciju HZZO-a i tražiti tu službu, liječenje u inozemstvu, pa vam oni daju sve informacije i o drugim zemljama. 
Lovelife, drago mi je da je bar malo prošlo, već je tako lakše. Još malo odmiruj pa će onda i šetnjice  :Smile: 
Gregibela, mi smo evo i potvrdu dobili, nadam se da se sada neće zakomplicirati ta situacija na granicama. Kako si ti? 
Staples, divan endić! Malo kaskam u tome za tobom, ali u ostalom se i dalje pratimo  :Smile: 
Inada, divne vijesti, čestitam od srca tebi, suprugu i maloj Sari. Samo hrabro s dojenjem, držim fige! Hvala na lijepim željama za sve nas.  :Smile:

----------


## Anna1989

> Evo i mene, cure  Na 12. dan endometrij je 7 mm. Ginekolog (išla sam privat jer je moj na GO) je bio zadovoljan, trolinijski je, kaže da bi bilo dobro da je još mililimetar ili dva više, ali da je ovo dobro. Vidim prema vašim endićima da moj i nije nešto, ali ne znam, nisam zabrinuta, mislim da će još zadebljati. Povećali mi iz klinike Estrofem, od danas ću piti dva puta po dvije tbl Estrofema 2 mg pa u pon ponavljam UZV da vidimo hoće li još trebati povisiti dozu. Nastavljam s ciklom i ananasom.
> Punkcija je u srijedu, a putujemo u utorak! 
> Ovdje ima mnogo novosti, drago mi je to vidjeti, a i nije mi drago što tako mnogo žena ima problema. ☹
> Dina i Anna, teško je uočiti postove novih cura jer se ne objavljuju odmah nego trebaju proći potvrdu admina, a sustav ih očito onda baci gore među starije postove (onda kada su i napisani). Dina, Tinca je išla Flixbusom ako se ne varam pa će javiti. Sretno na transferu!
> Anna, za Sloveniju, nažalost, ništa ne znam. HZZO u Češkoj pokriva 1000 eura i putne troškove. Da biste dobili to sufinanciranje, trebate tražiti rješenja HZZO-a, odnosno poslati im svoju dokumentaciju i neke obrasce na temelju kojih oni izdaju rješenje i sufinanciraju ako je, po njima, razlog opravdan. Mislim da je najbolje zvati u direkciju HZZO-a i tražiti tu službu, liječenje u inozemstvu, pa vam oni daju sve informacije i o drugim zemljama. 
> Lovelife, drago mi je da je bar malo prošlo, već je tako lakše. Još malo odmiruj pa će onda i šetnjice 
> Gregibela, mi smo evo i potvrdu dobili, nadam se da se sada neće zakomplicirati ta situacija na granicama. Kako si ti? 
> Staples, divan endić! Malo kaskam u tome za tobom, ali u ostalom se i dalje pratimo 
> Inada, divne vijesti, čestitam od srca tebi, suprugu i maloj Sari. Samo hrabro s dojenjem, držim fige! Hvala na lijepim željama za sve nas.


Hvala na informaciji. Trenutno sam u fazi istrazivanja i citanja po forumu, pa cu se javiti naknadno ako budem imala jos kakvo pitanje.

----------


## Staples

@inada - cestitam!!! Od srca! Bas mi je drago! Grlim! Sad su sve ovo neke druge slatke muke :Smile: 
@brananis - pa ono cak i isti dan krecemo :Wink:  Mislim da ti je endic kao sta i znas dostigao minimum. A i jos ce se povecati sigurno do transfera. Meni danas nisu vidjeli vodeci folikul. Jesu tebi vidjeli vodeci folikul? 
@ anna - bok i dobro dosla , na zalost ne znam za postupak oko HZZOa jer mi to nismo trazili zbog mojih godina
@dina - bok i tebi dobro dosla - flixbux iskustva definitivno recentno Tinca a i ona je bila u istoj klinici IVF Europe kao i ti ja 
@gregibela - bez racuna ( potvrde) se ne racuna iako pise STRIKTNO da nas nakon 14.7 vise ne bi trebali traziti nikakve potvrde vec iskljucivo putovnice/osobne. Kako je sa talijanima i zlovencima krenulo ne znam di cemo zavrsit. Djevojko trebaju nam sve fige koje mozemo dobit  :Wink:  zato hvala...

----------


## Brananis

Staples, nemam ja, nažalost, nikakvih folikula, a kamoli vodećih. Ako proizvedem 1 AFC, i to je mnogo. A i kaos je oko maternice, ili teško dostupni jajnici, ili operirani zbog endometrioze. Endometrij od 7 mm je zapravo najbolja stvar u mojem reproduktivnom sustavu. 
E da, imam i polip na cerviksu, jedan sam već odstranjivala prošle godine, ali čini se da je nešto opet izraslo, no ne bi trebalo stvarati probleme.
Ali sve u svemu, s obzirom na očekivanja, zadovoljna sam i uzdam se u svoju stijenku. Rasti, endiću, rasti!  :Klap:

----------


## Mausflee

> 12.08. na svijet je došla naša praška sreća Sara. Kako tata kaže malena sam ali snažna, 48cm i 2690g. Već 3.dan se mućimo s dojenjem, nikako da savladamo a mama puna mlijeka. Sretno svima i želim vam ostvarenje snova


Cestitam!!!! Bas divne i motivirajuce vijesti za sve nas  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Brananis i staples to su jako dobre vijesti kroz par dana ce se jos povecati  :Smile:

----------


## gregibela

Brananis i Staples, ne brinite oko endometrija. Jos ce narasti do transfera i biti taman. Sad je vrlo jasno da je meni stvarno predebel i stvarno se pitam jel to problem zasto meni nije uspjevalo. Meni je 9. dan ciklusa bio 13 mm!! A ET radjen 21 dan ciklusa. Ako se ne varam, i Lovelife je muku mucila sa zadebljanjem endometrija, a eto dva srceka u busici.
Ja cekam sljedeci ciklus pa se nadam FET-u u prirodnom ciklusu.
Inada, cestitam od srca! Uzivaj u svojoj srecici. Da, nitko te ne upozori na probleme s dojenjem. I ja sam u obje trudnoce imala problema. Svakako trazi pomoc od sestara u bolnici. Neka ju izvazu prije i poslije podoja da se vidi koliko uspije izvuci. Drzim fige da krene!

----------


## Staples

@ Brananis da na zalost se dost nas druzilo sa tetom endi u manjem ili vecem obujmu.  I ostalim (ne) prijateljima nasih sistema:/ . Ja sam imala histeroskopiju prosle god i skidala sam polip. Ove god za sad je ok. Drzim nam svima fige za pon pregled  :Wink:  da i dalje pronalaze samo krasne situacije. 
@teta Mausflee sretan put..give them hell..

----------


## Brananis

Gregibela, i ti uskoro krećeš ponovno  :Smile:  Stvarno nam je živo na grupi, neka samo bude plusića.
Staples, do ponedjeljka  :Smile: 
Mausflee, sretan put, javljaj se!

----------


## Mausflee

Evo update za granice, slovenci nas nisu nista trazili, prosli bez problema i guzve na granici. Zanimljivo je bilo na austrijskoj granici koja inace nema nikog radi šengena, sad su tamo stavili policiju koja provjerava sva vozila i stavlja sa strane pojedina vozila ovisno iz koje zemlje dolazite. Bila je guzva, ali ni izbliza kao u suprotnom smjeru koja je bila ziher bar par kilometara. Nas su izdvojili, pitali gdje idemo i koliko dugo ostajemo, dali potvrdu iz Pronatala ali s obzirom da je na českom i hrvatskom naravno da nije nista skuzio ali je vidio datume koliko ostajemo i prosli bez problema.
Zasad sve po planu  :Smile:

----------


## Tinca18

@dina, mi smo isli flixbusom iz zg.
Put je bio ok, isli smo onim direktnim do Praga, oko 10 sati. 
A sa kolodvora tramvajem do busa. 
Za doma sam dan ranije kupila karte, nije bilo nikakvih problema.

----------


## Staples

@ Mausflee hvala puno na recentnom info. Za ocekivati je da ce austrijanci gnjaviti jer smo od 17.08 koliko vidim na listi visokorizicnih zemalja sa mogucnoscu jedino proputovanja. Nema nekog smisla ali tako je. Znaci da sumiramo Italija, Slovenija, Austrija i evo Srbija nas stavljaju pod visokorizicne. Koliko vidim Slovacka, Ceska i Madzarska nas jos uvijek drze pod low risk. To b continued.

----------


## Mausflee

> @ Mausflee hvala puno na recentnom info. Za ocekivati je da ce austrijanci gnjaviti jer smo od 17.08 koliko vidim na listi visokorizicnih zemalja sa mogucnoscu jedino proputovanja. Nema nekog smisla ali tako je. Znaci da sumiramo Italija, Slovenija, Austrija i evo Srbija nas stavljaju pod visokorizicne. Koliko vidim Slovacka, Ceska i Madzarska nas jos uvijek drze pod low risk. To b continued.


Da, upravo tako kao sto si rekla, ono sto je bitno je da nece biti nista preko noci bar ne sto se tice slovenije, austrije i češke sto je mene brinulo prije nego smo krenuli. U svakom slucaju cak i da se zatvore granice, radi medicinskog lijecenja bi mi mogli do Praga tako da za cure koje idu sljedece tjedne ili mjesece ne moraju brinuti.

----------


## Beti3

> Pozdrav svima. Nova sam na forumu pa za pocetak kratko predstavljanje. Ja sam '89. a suprug '88. godiste. Ja imam endometriozu dijagnosticiranu prije nekoliko godina, a suprugu je nedavno dijagnosticirana azoospermija i s obzirom da se radi o teskom slucaju, upućuju nas na donaciju sperme u Prag, Maribor ili Ljubljanu. Zna li netko kako se zovu te klinike u Sloveniji koje imaju mogucnost koristenja donirane sperme za hrvatske građane? Nisam nigdje pronasla taj podatak. Za Prag znam da su najpoznatije klinike PFC, Pronatal i Ivf Europe. Zanima me i pokriva li HZZO liječenje tj postupke u Pragu, Mariboru ili Ljubljani? Tko u tom slučaju daje uputnicu za državnog doktora mpo? Moja ginekologinja ili suprugov urolog?


Pročitaj temu "Potpomognuta u Makedoniji" HZZO tamo pokriva donaciju.

----------


## Mausflee

Evo da se javim da je tranfer prosao odlicno, točkica is in the oven  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   Dr. Mardešic je radio transfer i stvarno se potrudio sve detaljno objasniti, vise nego svi doktori prije njega kod kojih sam isla. Jos jedan dan ostajemo ovdje da jos mirujem i onda u utorak doma  :Smile: 
Svim curkama koje uskoro idu (staples i brananis vas dvije idete među prvima koliko sam pratila?) zelim da sve prođe opusteno i lagano  :Smile:

----------


## Tinca18

Odlično, Mausflee, sad samo polako i cuvaj točkicu.

----------


## Staples

@Mausflee drago mi je da je sve dobro proslo. Sad samo easy :Smile:  i fino da ti je doktor sve objasnio. Bar je na hrvatskom  :Smile:  kad vadis betu? Embrij koji dan? Jesi uzela jos koju metodu?

Da, idemo Brananis i ja. Cini se i Dina 06 :Smile:  

Jel netko koristio inekcije prolutex? Vidim da to koriste u Makedoniji. Meni su utrici opcenito koma. Sad imam Crinone gel ali ako ima jos nesta bolje a la neki flasteri ili te inekcije? Ima netko s tim iskustva?

----------


## Brananis

Mausflee, odlično! Neka točkica samo nađe svoje mjesto i raste!  :Very Happy:  Naravno da čekamo sve izvještaje, od tebe i ostalih čekalica.  :Smile: 

Što se tiče moje situacije, eto, ne znam što bih rekla nakon svega, danas sam saznala da idem u samoizolaciju. Češka otpada zasada. Otkazala sam hotel, poslala mail koordinatorici, vidjet ću sutra što će reći. Nema prepreke koja nam se nije našla na putu i svaki put kad se približim nekom stvarnom pokušaju, dogodi se sranje. Uz to mi je i suprug tek od ponedjeljka na GO upravo zbog Češke, ali neće biti ni pretjeranog druženja zbog ovoga. I feel blue  :Sad:

----------


## Staples

@Brananis Wtf? Od kud sad samoizolacija? Mislim ako mozes rec...Bas si me onako sokirala. Ne mogu ni zamislit kako je tebi. Stvarno mi je zao. Ne znam sto vise reci. Drzi se.

----------


## Staples

@ Brananis - da ne zatrpavam temu poslala sam ti pp

----------


## gregibela

Mausflee super za ugodan transfer. Mislim da je super da ti je dr Mardesic radio, a jos bolje sto ti je sve objasnio. I ja bih htjela da kad cu ici na vracanje bude on. Sad samo opusteno i pozitivno. I naravno, saljemo bebaste vibre i drzimo fige (moj muz i ja, i on vas prati ovdje i raduje se i tuguje ovisno o vasim vijestima  :Smile: 

Brananis draga, ne znam sto bih rekla... Jako mi je zao. Bas ono sr..nje iz vedra neba, kad si sve poslozis, a svemir se odluci to pomrsiti  :Sad:  Drzi se! A jel mozda ima sanse da se testiras?

----------


## Brananis

Staples, odgovorila sam ti. Samo nek vama uspije i bit će dobro pa ću ja u drugom krugu.
Gregibela, pitala sam ženu iz epidemiološke odmah to, ali kaže da to ne bi bio pouzdan test jer može biti neg. , a za par sati pozitivan.
Bila sam u doticaju sa zaraženom osobom prije nego su joj se razvili simptomi, jednostavno na to nismo mogli utjecati. 
Curke, dobro je, ići ćemo sljedeći mjesec ili onaj iza. Imat ću prilike poraditi još malo na sebi, vježbati, zdravije se hraniti, izbalansirati se fizički i psihički. Bit će to ok, samo vi nosite plusiće pa ću i ja za vama.  :Smile:

----------


## Brananis

Malo sam došla k sebi, kao što vidite. Uskoro mi ističu 3 mjeseca od rješenja HZZO-a. Znate li kome moram slati zahtjev za produženje?

----------


## Tinca18

Brananis, bas mi je zao, sad se samo poslozi u glavi i bit ce onda sljedeći mjesec sigurno dobitna kombinacija.

----------


## Mausflee

> Mausflee, odlično! Neka točkica samo nađe svoje mjesto i raste!  Naravno da čekamo sve izvještaje, od tebe i ostalih čekalica. 
> 
> Što se tiče moje situacije, eto, ne znam što bih rekla nakon svega, danas sam saznala da idem u samoizolaciju. Češka otpada zasada. Otkazala sam hotel, poslala mail koordinatorici, vidjet ću sutra što će reći. Nema prepreke koja nam se nije našla na putu i svaki put kad se približim nekom stvarnom pokušaju, dogodi se sranje. Uz to mi je i suprug tek od ponedjeljka na GO upravo zbog Češke, ali neće biti ni pretjeranog druženja zbog ovoga. I feel blue


Aaaaa Brananis bas mi je zao, saljem veliki zagrljaj podrske!!! Ocito se tako moralo desiti, meni se tako potvrdilo vise puta i na kraju bude dobro. I zato ce next time biti zicer  :Smile:  
Curke hvala vam puno na podrsci  :Smile:  Embrij je 5 dana, uzeli embrioglue sva 3 puta kad smo isli jer smo razmisljali bolje da uzmemo nego da ne uzmemo, a i objasnili nam da nam povećava sanse.
Test cu raditi za 2 tjedna, a betu par dana poslije.
Mardesic mi inace nikad nije bio na transferu, mozda zato sto je nedjelja, ne znam, ali se tako poklopilo ovaj puta.
Imam pitanje vezano za clexane injekcije, malo me frka, trebala bi ih poceti uzimati od sutra, pa me zanima koliko se duboko daje ta injekcija? Citala sam svakave stvari o tome, pa sam htjela provjeriti sa vama kako je vama bilo koje str uzimale.

----------


## Staples

@Mausflee - clexane ubodes do kraja. Nek te ne plasi igla. Sadrzaj je eto malo bolan ili vise. Mislim da je Rominka pisala da se bola u trbuh do kraja i gledala di ce joj najlakse uc igla. Ja sam se bola u bedro i to sam nasla neke dijelove di me manje boli. Kut ces si sama morat odredit. Mene bode MM u bedro i to vrlo vrlo polako crticu po crticu i tak me manje boli. Ima dijelova di pocne pec pa psujem po kuci ali vecinom bude ok. Tako su me bole sestre u Petrovoj. E sad budes plav od tog. Neminovno je. Kako se god bodes poplavis na nekim mjestima. Jesi ti kupila taj clexane pen, mitski tajni objekt mojih zelja? Ili je to ko jeti? Jednom ga netko vidio i od tad svi pricaju o tome..

----------


## Staples

Endic 8.6mm 12 dc. Kazu u klinici krasan trolinijski. Sve spremno za sutrasnji put u Prag.

----------


## Mausflee

> Endic 8.6mm 12 dc. Kazu u klinici krasan trolinijski. Sve spremno za sutrasnji put u Prag.


Yay!!!!! Bravooo! Sretan put sutra!  :Smile: 
Sto se tice mitskog clexana nisam dobila u penu, tak da i dalje ostaje jeti  :Wink:  Dobila sam mini injekcije, veceras stavljam prvu pa javim impresije. Bildam psihu da je to piece of cake  :Smile:

----------


## Tinca18

Staples, super za endic, i sretan put!!!

----------


## Brananis

Staples, divota za endić! Sretno sutra na putu i javljaj nam sve  :Very Happy: 
Mi smo načelno dogovorili kako ću sada uzimati terapiju, još 8 dana uzimam Estrofem i Utrogestan, onda čekam M i krećem s kontracepcijom ponovno i usklađivanjem. Bit ćemo spremni za mjesec – dva, brzo će i to proći.
Koordinatorica je ponudila da suprug dođe sam i da uzorak pa da se vratimo kad budem spremna za transfer, ali njemu taj prijedolog nije sjeo, a ne želim ga tjerati da se zaputi u ovo sam. A i ovako će to ipak biti i putovanje i odmor koji smo zaslužili.  :Smile: 
U međuvremenu pratim vas i veselim se vašim testićima pa samo dijelite doživljaje, iskustva, simptome.  :Grin:

----------


## Staples

Hak stanje na cestama- na zlovenskoj granici cekali 5 min i granicni policajac pitao kamo putujemo, zasto i da damo osobne. Nije trazio potvrdu. Austrijanac je samo pitao kamo idemo i kad smo rekli Ceska je odmahnuo rukom i pokazao takav nezainteresirani pogled kakav se rijetko vidja. Kod austrijanaca smo cekali ravno minutu. Nisu nas zvali sa strane niti ista. Nastavljamo dalje u revijalnom tonu. Jos samo 5.5h :/
Punkcija u cetvrtak u 11h u ivf Europe.

----------


## Mausflee

> Hak stanje na cestama- na zlovenskoj granici cekali 5 min i granicni policajac pitao kamo putujemo, zasto i da damo osobne. Nije trazio potvrdu. Austrijanac je samo pitao kamo idemo i kad smo rekli Ceska je odmahnuo rukom i pokazao takav nezainteresirani pogled kakav se rijetko vidja. Kod austrijanaca smo cekali ravno minutu. Nisu nas zvali sa strane niti ista. Nastavljamo dalje u revijalnom tonu. Jos samo 5.5h :/
> Punkcija u cetvrtak u 11h u ivf Europe.


Super, super!!! Drzim fige, awesome vibes only  :Smile:  
Mi na putu za HR, taman ulazimo u Austriju, sve super, nema gužvi. 
Dala sinoc clexane i bilo je skroz ok, nije me bolilo dok nisam izvadila injekciju, drzala sam 20 minuta hladnu bocu vode jer nisam imala leda u sobi i nije mi ostala masnica ni nista, i puno manje bolilo.
Vidjet cemo kako ce biti ubuduće, but so far so good  :Wink:

----------


## Rominka

Mausflee, clexan cuvaj na sobnoj temp i malo ga protrljaj kroz dlanove. Pooolaaako ga apliciraj, i nemoj trljati mjesto uboda. Od koliko dobivas sada? Naviknut ces se brzo. Kad se krenes bockati, idi nekih 5 prsta od pupka, uhvati i prinesi iglu, s vremenom ces skuziti kako igla na nekim mjestima ulazi kao u putar. Tamo gdje ide teze, meni se pokazalo da aam kapilaru bocnula pa bi bio podljev.

ostalim curama zelim sretan povratak iz CZ. Ne stignem vas puno pratiti, ali tu sam  :Smile:  cim ulovim minuticu

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Inada, čestitke na vašoj djevojčici, neka vas kroz život prate sreća i zdravlje!

Mausflee, super da je sve dobro prošlo! Evo i prvi puta čujem da je nekome dr.Tonko Mardesic bio na transferu..super.
Vratili ste jednu blasticu? 

Brananis, samo pozitivno, doći će i vaših 5 min.. 

Staples, sretno!

----------


## Brananis

Staples, sretan put! Odlično da nije bilo problema.
Mausflee, sretan povratak!

----------


## Gaga24

Pozdrav 
Nova sam ovdje 
Sta sve triban znat za donaciju js u pragu 
Cula sam da refundiraju 1000eura.
Kolika je cijena postupka
Los amh visok fsh neda mj se vise ic po ivf nikakva rezultata nema 
Iman 33 godine

----------


## Mausflee

Rominka hvaka ti puno na savjetima  :Smile:  Dobivam 0,4 1 injekcija dnevno, ne znam kakve su inace doze. Koliko si ti dobivala? Pomaze mi led koji stavim odmah na ubod i drzim cca 20 min, smiri mi peckanje i ne ostane mi nista, samo mala tockica. Zasad se jos privikavam, ali je ok.
Lovelife da, i ja sam se iznenadila. Imala sam ga na prvim konzultacijama i bas nam je ostavio super dojam, smiren, odgovara na sva pitanja koja smo imali, zato smo se i odlucili na Pronatal. Stavili smo 1 da, to nam je zadnja pa sam si nekako poslozila da sam sa Mardesicem pocela i s njim zavrsavam kao dobar znak  :Wink:  Kako si ti i bebice?
Brananis hvala ti, sretno stigli  :Smile: 
Gaga24 ovaj forum je super za sve sto trebas znati o umjetnoj oplodnji, posebice dobiranim jajnim stanicama. Ja bi ti mozda savjetovala da odes na konzulatcije sa doktorom koji bas radi umjetne oplodnje pa da ti malo objasni. Mi nismo ni razmisljali o doniranim kad smo krenuli u cijeli postupak, ali smo dosli do zida i shvatili da nam je to jedina opcija. Isli smo na konzulatcije u Betaplus kod dr. Romane Dmitrovic i ona nam je otvorila oci i podrobnije sve objasnila i preporucila Prag, tako je sve pocelo.
Na osnovu iskustava od cura na forumu istrazila a klinike u Pragu i svima poslala mail. Prvi su se javili iz Pronatala i tako je sve krenulo. Postupak nas je kostao 5500 eura, dobili smo na kraju 4 dobra embrija. Kod dojiranih nema garancije koliko ce dobrih na kraju ispasti. S obzirom da je nasa donorica imala 6 jajnih stanica, sretni smo da su ispala 4 dobra na kraju a obzirom na sve price koje sam citala. Od dodatnih stvari kod svakog transfera sam uzela embiroglue koji pomaze da embrij bolje primi.
Svaki novi transfer nas je dosao 750 eura sa embrioglueom. S obzirom da sam imala navrsenih  39 godina kad smo krenuli u to nisam mogla dobiti od hzza refundaciju.
I ja sam imala los amh, 0,02 i visok Fsh, dijagnoza rana menopauza.
Nadam se da sam ti pomogla, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Tinca18

@staples, sretno danas!!!!!

@dina, kako je proslo jučer?

@mausflee, kako si ti?

Meni je danas 10dpt, spremam se na vadenje bete, test nisam radila, pa cemo danas znati, kako bi mausflee rekla kakvo je stanje "in the oven"

----------


## Brananis

Cure, danas samo brojke  :Smile:  Koliko ih je tranferirano, koliko ih je punktirano, kolika je beta?
Držim fige svima i čekam da se javite!

----------


## Mausflee

Stapleeeeesssss neka danas bude mega dobro!!!!!
Nisam upratila Dinu, javi u kojoj si fazi i kako ide, sretno!
Tincaaaaa koje uzbudenje, neka bude beta sočna i visoka, saljem veliki zagrljaj i awesome vibes  :Smile:  
Ja sam dobro, imam raznorazne senzacije, sad nemam pojma jel to do clexana ili neceg drugog, jer ga nisqm prije koristila pa nemam pojma. U svakom slucaju mi je drugacije nego zadnji puta, osjecam tezinu u donjem dijelu i jucer me pred jutro tako presjeklo u donjem dijelu da me probudilo. Ko ce ga znati, pokusavam ne razmisljati previse, ali mi ocito ne ide ahhahahah.
Meni je napisano da betu vadim 18 dan sto mi je nekako predugo jer mi je prosli puta bilo da vadim nakon 14 dana, tako planiram i ovaj puta.

----------


## Mausflee

> Cure, danas samo brojke  Koliko ih je tranferirano, koliko ih je punktirano, kolika je beta?
> Držim fige svima i čekam da se javite!


Danas je numbers day  :Smile:  Kako si Brananis?

----------


## Brananis

Mausflee, drukčije je dobro  :Smile:  18 dana se i meni čini puno, pa tko bi to izdržao, to bi bila teška igra živaca!
Pa zapravo sam sasvim dobro, usredotočila sam se na poslove kojima se inače ne bih bavila, pokušavam biti produktivna i zasad mi dobro ide. A sad, da je malo bzvz što se ne mogu puno kretati, jest.  :Cekam:  No, zasad nema simptoma pa računam da sam sljedeći tjedan slobodna ko ptičica  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

> Rominka hvaka ti puno na savjetima  Dobivam 0,4 1 injekcija dnevno, ne znam kakve su inace doze. Koliko si ti dobivala? Pomaze mi led koji stavim odmah na ubod i drzim cca 20 min, smiri mi peckanje i ne ostane mi nista, samo mala tockica. Zasad se jos privikavam, ali je ok.
> Lovelife da, i ja sam se iznenadila. Imala sam ga na prvim konzultacijama i bas nam je ostavio super dojam, smiren, odgovara na sva pitanja koja smo imali, zato smo se i odlucili na Pronatal. Stavili smo 1 da, to nam je zadnja pa sam si nekako poslozila da sam sa Mardesicem pocela i s njim zavrsavam kao dobar znak  Kako si ti i bebice?
> Brananis hvala ti, sretno stigli 
> Gaga24 ovaj forum je super za sve sto trebas znati o umjetnoj oplodnji, posebice dobiranim jajnim stanicama. Ja bi ti mozda savjetovala da odes na konzulatcije sa doktorom koji bas radi umjetne oplodnje pa da ti malo objasni. Mi nismo ni razmisljali o doniranim kad smo krenuli u cijeli postupak, ali smo dosli do zida i shvatili da nam je to jedina opcija. Isli smo na konzulatcije u Betaplus kod dr. Romane Dmitrovic i ona nam je otvorila oci i podrobnije sve objasnila i preporucila Prag, tako je sve pocelo.
> Na osnovu iskustava od cura na forumu istrazila a klinike u Pragu i svima poslala mail. Prvi su se javili iz Pronatala i tako je sve krenulo. Postupak nas je kostao 5500 eura, dobili smo na kraju 4 dobra embrija. Kod dojiranih nema garancije koliko ce dobrih na kraju ispasti. S obzirom da je nasa donorica imala 6 jajnih stanica, sretni smo da su ispala 4 dobra na kraju a obzirom na sve price koje sam citala. Od dodatnih stvari kod svakog transfera sam uzela embiroglue koji pomaze da embrij bolje primi.
> Svaki novi transfer nas je dosao 750 eura sa embrioglueom. S obzirom da sam imala navrsenih  39 godina kad smo krenuli u to nisam mogla dobiti od hzza refundaciju.
> I ja sam imala los amh, 0,02 i visok Fsh, dijagnoza rana menopauza.
> Nadam se da sam ti pomogla, sretno!


Ne led!
Pitaj liječnika!

----------


## Mausflee

> Ne led!
> Pitaj liječnika!


Hej Beti, zasto ne led? Sve sto sam citala su cure stavljale led na ubod,znas razlog zasto ne led?

----------


## Mausflee

> Mausflee, drukčije je dobro  18 dana se i meni čini puno, pa tko bi to izdržao, to bi bila teška igra živaca!
> Pa zapravo sam sasvim dobro, usredotočila sam se na poslove kojima se inače ne bih bavila, pokušavam biti produktivna i zasad mi dobro ide. A sad, da je malo bzvz što se ne mogu puno kretati, jest.  No, zasad nema simptoma pa računam da sam sljedeći tjedan slobodna ko ptičica


Yay super da nema simptoma!!! Samo tako nastavi  :Wink:

----------


## Lovelife

Mausflee, ja isto ne bi led, meni se čini led prehladan, od hladnoće se krvne žile stisnu, tj.suzavaju se i krv teze prolazi.. a cirkulacija je jako bitna-to je moje laičko objašnjenje..

----------


## Mausflee

> Mausflee, ja isto ne bi led, meni se čini led prehladan, od hladnoće se krvne žile stisnu, tj.suzavaju se i krv teze prolazi.. a cirkulacija je jako bitna-to je moje laičko objašnjenje..


Aaa ok, tnx  :Wink:

----------


## Tinca18

Evo da i vama javim, moja beta negativna,....

----------


## Mausflee

> Evo da i vama javim, moja beta negativna,....


Aaaa Tinca bas mi je jako zao, nemoj klonuti, glavu gore, doci ce, saljem ti veliki zagrljaj <3 <3 <3

----------


## Beti3

> Hej Beti, zasto ne led? Sve sto sam citala su cure stavljale led na ubod,znas razlog zasto ne led?


Tako su meni rekli, taj lijek ne djeluje kako treba ako je hladan. No, ja sam si ga davala nakon velikog prijeloma, a ne u trudnoći. Uhvatila bih komad kože, odlučno ubola pod pravim kutom, pritisnula što brže mogu i izvukla iglu. Nakon toga ne dirati mjesto uboda.
Najbolje pitati svog liječnika da li smeta led.

----------


## Staples

@Tinca veliki zagrljalj! Drz se. Sta drugo rec

Danasnji izvjestaj. Europe ivf. Praktikalije. Parking je 5 eur po satu. Mi smo dosli uberom. Pregledali su me ultz. Sve je u redu. Bila je doktorica koja ne prica eng/hr nego je koodinatorica prevodila. Bili su jako ljubazni. Sugeriraju nam prijenos 2 embrija zbog uspjesnosti. Dogovor je cekati sutra ( petak) da saznamo koliko se js oplodilo pa mozemo planirati dalje. Izvadili su mi krv za pretragu NK stanica. To ce biti gotovo u pon a transfer u utorak ( 5 dan). Vecina mojih upita je bila vezana uz lijekove i koji dan sto treba dati. Dali su nam ( besplatno) recepte i isli smo kupiti lijekove u ljekarnu u obliznji trg centar. Inace bila je stvarno velika fluktuacija mladih djevojaka. Mogu pretpostaviti da su to moguce donorice js. Dalje cekamo sutra i sto ce biti. Javljat ce nam svaki dan osim nedjelje.

----------


## Staples

@Mausflee kupili Clexane. Nema pena( oh..the horror) . Samo fensi inekcije. Zato je kutija za polozit kamen temeljac. Puno veca nego sta kupis kod nas/ dobijes u bolnici. Ista tekucina doduse. A ti bi da te Clexane ne boli, nema modrica..hihi..to ti je pak jednorog...to ti fakat ne postoji..led stavljat...ccccc....

----------


## Brananis

Tinca, stvarno mi je žao. Odboluj, tuguj, radi što ti treba pa se javi kad budeš pri volji.  :Love: 

Staples, nisu vam rekli koliko je js punktirano? Zašto su ti radili NK stanice? To je kod njih po defoltu ili si tražila? Ako si tražila, koliko košta?
Zvoni mi da sam negdje na forumu pročitala da su donatorice u drugoj zgradi kako se slučajno ne bi narušila anonimnost postupka, ali ne znam nikakve detalje o tome.

----------


## Mausflee

> @Tinca veliki zagrljalj! Drz se. Sta drugo rec
> 
> Danasnji izvjestaj. Europe ivf. Praktikalije. Parking je 5 eur po satu. Mi smo dosli uberom. Pregledali su me ultz. Sve je u redu. Bila je doktorica koja ne prica eng/hr nego je koodinatorica prevodila. Bili su jako ljubazni. Sugeriraju nam prijenos 2 embrija zbog uspjesnosti. Dogovor je cekati sutra ( petak) da saznamo koliko se js oplodilo pa mozemo planirati dalje. Izvadili su mi krv za pretragu NK stanica. To ce biti gotovo u pon a transfer u utorak ( 5 dan). Vecina mojih upita je bila vezana uz lijekove i koji dan sto treba dati. Dali su nam ( besplatno) recepte i isli smo kupiti lijekove u ljekarnu u obliznji trg centar. Inace bila je stvarno velika fluktuacija mladih djevojaka. Mogu pretpostaviti da su to moguce donorice js. Dalje cekamo sutra i sto ce biti. Javljat ce nam svaki dan osim nedjelje.


Staples sve zvuci super! Drzim fige da ih se oplodi sto vise  :Smile:  Ti si trazila pretragu NK stanica? Nisam cula da su nekom to radili u Pragu.
A clexane da, ja si zelim jednoroga  :Smile:   :Smile:   Ti si stavljas led? Dobila sam povratni mail iz Praga od doktora da mogu staviti led, htjela sam provjeriti za svaki slucaj.

----------


## Staples

Ja sam trazila pretragu NK stanica. Vec su me prije pri popunjavanju formulara pitali za to. Nisam prije vadila. A sad kad znam da to tu rade sam rekla da vidimo. Nisu mi to naplatili jer smo uzeli onaj paket sa garancijom transfera. Nisu rekli koliko js su punktirali jer im je praksa reci koliko se njih oplodilo. Nisam inzistirala dalje. Oko Clexana vise ne razmisljam. Vise ono just do it i gotovo. Crinone ( umjesto utrica) imam uputu stavljati 2x dnevno. Ujutro i navecer. Vazna je kao ta doza. U pragu kutija kosta 180kn. U rh dobijem na recept ali nikako dobiti doktoricu pa da ne strahujem. Crinone stavljam od danas navecer. A sutra je novi dan :Smile:

----------


## Panta13

Pozdrav cure, moze tehničko pitanje, naplaćuje li se FET 2 embrija duplo pri postupku ili je jedna cijena neovisno o tome je li vraćamo 1 ili 2? Pretpostavljam da se embrioglue računa za svaki embrij posebno? Ako ima tko iskustva vezano uz Pronatal, pliz javite.

----------


## Mausflee

> Pozdrav cure, moze tehničko pitanje, naplaćuje li se FET 2 embrija duplo pri postupku ili je jedna cijena neovisno o tome je li vraćamo 1 ili 2? Pretpostavljam da se embrioglue računa za svaki embrij posebno? Ako ima tko iskustva vezano uz Pronatal, pliz javite.


Panta ne racuna se duplo, imala 1 ili 2, svejedno je. Embrio glue je 200 eura kod svakog novog transfera, ne po kolicini embrija.

----------


## Panta13

Mausflee hvala ti na info. Još nisam na čisto koju ću opciju...

----------


## Brananis

Panta, imate već neki okvirni datum kada idete? Sretno!
Staples, navijam za što veću brojku danas!

----------


## Lovelife

Tinca18, jako mi je zao, drzi se! :grouphug:

----------


## Panta13

Brananis, evo mi se sezona bliži kraju, tako da se pripremam, psihološki najviše, preglede koje su tražili sam sve odradila. Još nemam točan datum.

----------


## Staples

Evo info: Donorka je imala 8 zrelih js i 7 se oplodilo i dalje se lijepo razvija 7 embriona. Javit ce dalje sutra sta se desava.

----------


## Tinca18

Odlicno staples, nek se nastave i dalje sve tako lijepo razvijati  :Smile:

----------


## Mausflee

Staples to su odlicne vijesti! Neka bude lucky 7 na kraju  :Smile:

----------


## Brananis

Staples, super broj, neka se samo malci drže!  :Klap: 
Panta, držim fige!

----------


## Limun555

Draga cure prepisan mi je Primolut Nor lijek za valjda produljenje ciklusa pa me zanima ima li tko iskustva s tim lijekom, ide li na recept? Mojoj ginekoligici nije poznat.
Pozz

----------


## sejla

> Draga cure prepisan mi je Primolut Nor lijek za valjda produljenje ciklusa pa me zanima ima li tko iskustva s tim lijekom, ide li na recept? Mojoj ginekoligici nije poznat.
> Pozz


Draga Limun, ja sam za produljenje ciklusa radi usklađivanja s donorkom pila Duphaston, a PrimolutNor sam davno koristila, od 12-16 god u kombinaciji s još jednim lijekom kad su mi uspostavljali ciklus... 

Tinca, zao mi je  :Sad: 

Svima pozitivne vibrice  :Love:

----------


## Staples

I dalje se razvija tih 7 embrija. Tako da drzimo fige za sta vise u ponedjeljak ( 4 dan).Sutra nam ne javljaju ista jer ne rade nedjeljom.

----------


## Mausflee

> I dalje se razvija tih 7 embrija. Tako da drzimo fige za sta vise u ponedjeljak ( 4 dan).Sutra nam ne javljaju ista jer ne rade nedjeljom.


Wohohoho Staples!!!! <3

----------


## Limun555

> Draga Limun, ja sam za produljenje ciklusa radi usklađivanja s donorkom pila Duphaston, a PrimolutNor sam davno koristila, od 12-16 god u kombinaciji s još jednim lijekom kad su mi uspostavljali ciklus... 
> 
> Tinca, zao mi je 
> 
> Svima pozitivne vibrice


Sejl hvala puno

----------


## Ria976

Pozdrav svima.
Nova sam ovdje i na forumu.
Neznam kako sve ovo funkcionira pa cu zasad samo ( dok ne vidim kad će izaći ova objava) reći da sam u postupcima zadnjih 6 godina. Provali smo sve i svašta al do uspjeha još nismo došli. S obzirom da ovdje ima puno različitih iskustva htjela bi vaša mišljenja naravno.
U sljedećem postu ću provat ukratko opisat našu situaciju ( nakon što vidim da je ovaj post prošao).

----------


## Brananis

Staples, kakva je situacija? Iščekujemo vijesti  :Very Happy: 
Ria, 976, dobro došla k nama! Piši, dijeli, slušamo te.

----------


## Staples

Vijesti iz liliputa- od 7 embrija su 3 odlicna i 4 koji se sporije razvijaju ali su jos uvijek ok. Sutra transfer 2 najbolja a ostatku ce odlucit eto sutra. Nalaz Nk stanice su mi u redu. Znaci nemam stanice ubojice.

----------


## Ria976

Drage moje,
Evo ovako; u postupcima smo od 2015.
Ja; uglavnom ok, osim godina, tada sam imala 39, sad 44. amh tada: 55.75pmol/L ( nisu mi dijag.policistične jajnike) ,LH:7.64, FSH: 8.64. D-dimeri, fibrinogen , lupus antik., aCL sve ok.
MTHFR homozigot sam. Clexane u postupcima. Zadnji amh 2018 g.33.97.
On: neopst.azospermija.
Kasno smo krenuli sa postupcima jer mi se svašta izdogađalo, imala sam tešku bolest bliskog člana obitelji.
Imali smo 4 postupka sa vlast.jajnim stanicama i donacijom sperme, 3 na PFC-u, 1 na Europa ivf. Uvijek puno folikula, prvi put ih je bilo 28 ali i hiper. 13 oplođenih, na kraju 5 embrija. Vraćali su 4 dan a fet 5 dan blastociste dobrog izgleda kako je dr.Lazarovska rekla. Endometrij uvijek super.Nikad ništa se nije implantiralo sa mojim jajnim stanicama. Zadnji postupak je bio dugi protokol i na kraju samo 2 embrija.
Nakon toga imam samo 2 opcije; odustat ili pokušat sa doniranim embrijem. Bilo mi je baš teško, mislila sam da nakon svega zasluzujem malo sreće. I tako smo otišli u Pronatal na postupak sa donir.embrijem. 2 točnije.
Pronatal zato jer je u tom trenu bio daleko povoljniji od PFC- a. A mi smo se natrošili.
Prvi postupak fet doniranih embrija, standardna priprema, estrofem 3x2 mg, utrogestan, methylfolat, clexane 0.4( od 1.dana) i prednizone od transfera. 13 dnt  , 2 blastociste turbo pozitivan test, sutradan beta 5600. Još mi se srce uzlupa kad se sjetim. Sreća je trajala 2 dana, kad sam prvi put prokrvarila, na uzv se vidila GV i zum.vrec. nakon dva dana opet krverenje jako sa grčevima i naši snovi su se rasplinuli. Od tada smo bili jos dva puta ali više nije došlo do implantacije. Prije ovog zadnjeg postupka sam po 2.put radila histeroskpiju i endo scratch.
Doktor sad preporučuje testiranje NK stanica. Jelena je napisala da ne mora bit isključivo iz krvi, nego valjda iz biopsije endometrija. Meni se iskreno vise ne ide po 3 put grebati maternicu.
A nisam čula da se takva pretraga radi kod nas. Da li netko zna uopće gdje bi mogla bar iz krvi vadit to?. I ima li to sve skupa smisla uopće?  Molim vas savjetujte, komentirajte.
Oprostite na predugom postu.

----------


## Staples

@ Ria - post je kakav treba biti. Sve su to nase price i puno iskustva. Zao mi je sto ti do sad nije uspjelo. Mislim da i ovdje kao u svemu covjek mora bit uporan. Mi smo trenutno u Europe ivf i bas su mi prosli tjedan vadili te NK stanice iz krvi iz ruke. Negdje sam citala da to isto nije sve 100% neka znanost. Takodjer sam ovdje negdje na forumu procitala da se NK stanice mogu vadit kod nas na Rebru u zelenoj zgradi. I jos sam mislim u nekoj poliklinici kod nas surfala i vidjela da to recimo imaju. Mozda neka forumasica ima iskustvo s tim. Znam samo da sam na jutjubu surfala i cula neke price zena koje nisu uspjele zadrzati trudnocu i vadile su te stanice. Da bi mitigirale pobacaj su uzimale intralipidne infuzije. To znam da ima u nekim nasim klinikama . Moze se cak kupit u ljekarni ali ti onda neki profesionalac to mora dati. I par sati ti curi.

----------


## Tinca18

Staples, super, da ih cim vise bude na kraju.
Sretno sutra.

----------


## Staples

@Tinca hvala :Smile:  nemam bas neki wau predosjecaj sto se tice brojke smrzlica ali mi je drago da ce biti transfera. Kazu da moram doc punijeg mjehura. Kako ide taj postupak transfera kod njih?

----------


## Dina06

Evo da se javim, transfer obavljen 19.08. Sve je prošlo ok. Sada slijedi iščekivanje...

----------


## Brananis

Staples, broj je lijep čini mi se ako i ove četiri nastave s razvojem. Samo s nadom!  :Smile:  Uskoro će početi i tvoje iščekivanje.

Ria, nemam iskustva da bih mogla podijeliti, mogu samo reći da vjerujem kako dođe trenutak kada se čini da ti je svega već dosta. Sve više razmišljam kako mnogi parovi ne mogu uopće pojmiti da bi zatrudnjivanje moglo biti problem i kako se nama godinama život vrti oko bolnica, pretraga, trodnevnih, blastica itd., a drugi kažu - idemo napraviti dijete... i naprave ga! Nevjerojatno mi je to i nepojmljivo. Ali, tako je. Želim vam još malo upornosti i volje i mnogo sreće da nakon svega ugledate to malo biće. 
Tinca, kako si? 
Gregibela, ti?

----------


## Mausflee

Ria svatko ima priču i svaka je vrijedna jer je njegova kakva god bila. Mi smo u procesu doniranih jajnih stanica skoro godinu dana, prije toga smo svasta pokusavali i znam koliko to iscrpljuje, jedino sto nas je drzalo je vjera i pogled na cilj. Odlucili smo pokusati sve bez obzira kako zavrsilo, da kasnije nemamo žaljenja da smo mogli a nismo iscrpili sve mogucnosti. Psihicki je izuzetno zahtjevno, ali mislim da dok se ne poslozimo psihicki da fizicki dio ne moze doci. Zato sjedni i vidi sama sa sobom sto zaista zelis u ovom trenutku i kakva god odluka bila budi s njom u miru, bez žaljenja. Mislim da se sve događa sa razlogom, s vremenom postane jasnije. I bas kao sto je Brananis rekla nekome ide lakse, a nekom teže. Upravo je u tome i ljepota same kreacije, nismo svi isti, svatko je poseban <3
Brananis kako si, kada postajes slobodna ko ptičica?
Staples neka danas super sve prođe, nama su se isto malo sporiilje razvijali predzadnji dan, a na kraju bili dobri tako da vjerujem da ce svi dobiti zeleno svijetlo  :Wink: 
Tinca, Gregibela kako ste?

----------


## Brananis

Mausflee, petak je taj dan! Sad već sitno brojim  :Very Happy:  Ima li kakvih novosti kod tebe?  :Smile: 
Inače smo mi u cijeloj ovoj priči nejneiskusniji od nas ovdje na forumu koliko vidim - pokušavamo dvije godine, od toga smo godinu i par mjeseci na humanoj – broj postupaka je 0, dakle nijedan pokušaj s vlastitim js. Došli smo od sve je u redu na nemate nikakve šanse osim donacije u mjesec dana. No, vjerojatno zbog svega toga i mogu zadržati neku pozitivu jer nemam iskustva s pikanjem, neuspješnim postupcima itd. Samo odgađanja unedogled zbog ovih ili onih razloga i nijedan pozitivan test. Vjerujem da mi je ipak utoliko lakše zadržati naivni optimizam da će odmah ovaj prvi pokušaj biti uspješan. Razumijem da su neke od vas u ovoj priči već 5, 6, 7 godina s nebrojenim postupcima iza sebe i vjerujem da je to iscrpljujuće. No, mislim da nam je svima zajednički što iznova i iznova pronalazimo novu nadu i snagu koja nas drži što god na kraju puta odlučile.
Staples! Kakva je situacija?

----------


## Tinca18

Staples, evo tek sad vidim poruku, radila sam...
Transfer je cisto jednostavan i brzo gotov, nakon razgovora s doktorom je transfer i ako nemas nekih problema ko ja onda je i gotov za par minuta.
Al valjda to vec sada i znas i sama  :Smile: 

Pa evo cure moje, dobro sam, isplakaka jos jedan neuspjeh, tesko je kad neko pita, al sve smo naucene vec na to.
Pokusavam ne misliti puno, vec se koncentrirati na to da imam jos dva pokusaja.

----------


## Staples

Izvrsen mi je transfer 2 embrija. 2 cemo zamrznuti. To je kazu neki srednji rezultat. Lezala sam 15min nakon transfera. Mogu se kupati na moru. Samo ne nesto tesko drzati. Kod primjene Crinone gela nakon aplikacije se potrebno malo kretati da se gel bolje apsorbira. Dakle ne samo lezati. 
@Tinca...vjerujem da ce ti sljedeci put bit dobitni :Smile:  
Grlim vas sve!

----------


## Brananis

Tinca, onda ta dva moraju uspjeti, nema druge!  :Smile: 

Staples, držim fige za prva dva da se prime. Sutra krećete doma?

----------


## Staples

U klinici Eueope ivf su glavni klijenti Nijemci. 

Za transfer dobijete svoju spavacicu koja se veze na ledjima i ostavite vipele vani i stavite male papirnate soknice. Udjete u malu dvoranicu. Nakon transfera lezite 15 min u pokrajnjoj sobi jer vas iz dvoranice izrolaju na krevetu. Nakon tog se ide iz klinike.

@Brananis- krecemo sutra put Bratislave gdje spavamo. Lijepo od Slovaka sto nas drze na listi zelenih zemalja :Smile:

----------


## Ria976

Staples, sretno.! Ja sam bila u Europa ivf na 2.postupak. Tamo se najkraće leži nakon transfera. Moram priznat da mi je čudno koliko malo embrija na kraju ostane od donorica s obzirom da su one mlade i zdrave. Pitanje je koliku stimulaciju one dobivaju.? Ja sam sa 39 g.na 1.postupku imala 4 embrija dobre kvalitete. Moja poznanica je u 33 godini na Citu imala još 10 smrznutih nakon svježeg. Al eto, bitno da uspije.
Ja sam malo istraživala i našla sam jednu privatnu kliniku u Zg koja radi NK stanice iz krvi. Cijena 3300 kn. Mislim da ja ne bi više ni mogla dobit tu pretragu na recept jer imam više od 42 g. A i nemam svog mpo dr.koji bi me uputio na to i da sam mlađa. Išla sam sve privatno do sad. Tkđ.poslala sam upit u još jednu privatnu polikliniku u Zg vezano za NK iz endometrija. Inaće na stranicama Pronatala u cjeniku postoji ta pretraga, zove se Reprognotik test i košta 245 €. Ali ne mogu putovat u Prag samo radi toga, nažalost.

----------


## Anna1989

Pozdrav svima! Pripremamo se za svoj prvi odlazak u Prag, mislim da ćemo ići u Europe IVF, imamo online konzultacije s njima uskoro. S obzirom da se radi o donaciji sperme, muž se brine hoće li uopće moći dobiti bolovanje, ima li netko  informacije o tome? Ne moram vama ni spominjati koliko je bitno da on bude sa mnom  :Sad:  i drugo pitanje, ako se zatvore granice, hoće li sve stati ili će biti moguće putovati tamo? Nisam pratila kakvo je bilo stanje kad je počela korona jer nismo još bili u tome tad pa ne znam.

----------


## Staples

@Anna1989 - koliko znam muz ti moze dobiti bolovanje. Od doc opce prakse. Sifra N97. Ili nek mu da neku drugu.  Nek izlozi situaciju, pokaze papir.  Mislim da ce ti granice ostat otvorene za lijecenje. To je ipak nuznost i potreba.

----------


## Tinca18

Pozdrav, Anna, za prelaz granice dobijete od klinike potvrdu, tak da s tim nemate problema. Jedino ako se nebude trazio test na covid.

Staples, Dina, Mausflee i ostale cekalice, kako ste?

----------


## Staples

Imam HPV problem pa ako itko ima iskustva i da mi savjet. Naime imala sam HPV sa kondilomima prije par godina. To sam sanirala i kondilome spalila. Prije IVF postupka sam se testirala i bila negativna na HPV. medjutim uslijed terapije  uzimanja( vjerojatno) Decortina u donaciji js mi je sad imunitet pao. I jutros sam, nakon jucerasnjeg transfera 2 embrija primjetila 1 kondilom. Sad ne znam sto ciniti. Pitala sam koordinatoricu i cekam odgovor. Sad sam poprilicno uzrujana jer pise da ako imas HPV ti se postoci i mogucnosti uspjesne trudnoce smanjuju. Uzimanje Decortina naravno nije cijelu trudnocu. Eto. Pliz help!

----------


## Brananis

Staples, ima li mogućnosti da je kondilom nastao,a da HPV ipak nije aktivan? Pa kada prekineš s Decortinom, ode i on? Dokada se uzima Dec uopće? Nadam se da će koordinatorica brzo odgovoriti.

----------


## Dina06

Ja se osjećam kao da se ništa nije dogodilo...ni transfer...ni ništa...Osjećam se ok. Ništa me ne probada, ne boli...Ne znam da li je to normalno? U petak bi trebala napraviti test.

----------


## Staples

Koordinatorica je pitala doktoricu . Ona je rekla da ce vidjeti nakon sto se vadi beta. Srecom sam zvala dr A u polikliniku P kod nas. On je reko da s obzirom da mi je negativan HPV test od 5/2020 da je to sve ok i da ce se mozda sam povuc. Da nije ozbiljno ista. Posebno mi je sestra B tamo pomogla. Prvo mi je ona isto rekla a onda dr ponovio.  Sad su me smirili. Inace po ovima u Pragu ne znam di bi bila. Bas ih briga. Kortice treba uzet dok se ne popije kutija. Ne cijelo vrijeme. Moj imunitet je inace prije ovog bio prva liga. Jedino MM dobro kaze da smo bar sad sigurni da kortici djeluju.

----------


## Limun555

Drage cure da li je netko ima slucaj s priraslicama i nespjesnim ishodima. Naime iz Praga su me trazili dijagnosticku histeroskopiju koji sam napravila jucer i u nalazu pise da je zamjecen veliki br priraslica u maternici. Da li je netko imao slucajno takav problem i kako mu je utjecalo na implementaciju. 
Pozz svima

----------


## Rominka

> Pozdrav svima! Pripremamo se za svoj prvi odlazak u Prag, mislim da ćemo ići u Europe IVF, imamo online konzultacije s njima uskoro. S obzirom da se radi o donaciji sperme, muž se brine hoće li uopće moći dobiti bolovanje, ima li netko  informacije o tome? Ne moram vama ni spominjati koliko je bitno da on bude sa mnom  i drugo pitanje, ako se zatvore granice, hoće li sve stati ili će biti moguće putovati tamo? Nisam pratila kakvo je bilo stanje kad je počela korona jer nismo još bili u tome tad pa ne znam.


Anna, ukoliko idete preko HZZO tada muz moze dobiti bolovanje, a ako idete na lijecenje vani u privatnom aranzmanu tada nema pravo na lijecenje, na zalost. To je zbog razloga sto po nasem zakonu se azoo moze lijeciti donacijom u RH, a to sto su banke prazne nikoga nije briga. No, ako vas je mpo-ovac uputio na lijecenje vani tada imate sva prava koja proistjecu iz zakona. Isto se odnosi i na tebe. 
zelim vam srecu!

----------


## Tinca18

> Drage cure da li je netko ima slucaj s priraslicama i nespjesnim ishodima. Naime iz Praga su me trazili dijagnosticku histeroskopiju koji sam napravila jucer i u nalazu pise da je zamjecen veliki br priraslica u maternici. Da li je netko imao slucajno takav problem i kako mu je utjecalo na implementaciju. 
> Pozz svima


Pozdrav Limun. 
I ja sam nakon 4 neuspjesna Ivf dobila dijagnozu Asherman sy. I puno cvrstih priraslica u maternici. Meni se cak to nije ni vidjelo na uzv, tek kad je doktor radio histeroskopiju onda je to potvrdio. 
To sam riješila sa cak 3 histeroskopije u Petrovoj kod dr. Streleca koji je strucnjak za to.
To sigurno utječe na implantaciju, meni je i endometrij jako nizak kao posljedica svega toga. 
Pitaj ako jos te nesto interesira.

----------


## Tinca18

> Ja se osjećam kao da se ništa nije dogodilo...ni transfer...ni ništa...Osjećam se ok. Ništa me ne probada, ne boli...Ne znam da li je to normalno? U petak bi trebala napraviti test.


Dina, sve je to ok i normalno. Svatko drugacije reagira nakon transfera, ima cura koje nisu imale nikakvih simptoma, pa su imale pozitivan ishod.
Koji ti je dan? Uzimas sto od lijekova?

----------


## Limun555

Tinca hval ti. Da to bi bilo stvarno logicno, jer sam ja prije 8 g imal vanmaternicu radi priraslica tada su bile sve otklonjene ali... mi smo najvjerojtnije vec pocetkom 10 mj u pragu ako sve s donoricom prodje ok. Ja sam vec na Duphastonu... poslala sam im nalaze u prag ali nista jos nisu odgovorili. Ja sam u Petrovoj kod prof.B p cu vidjeti sto ce mi jos ona reci. Pretpostavljam da ti je dr Strelac i sugerirao histeroskopiju. Ja sam u postupcim na pocetku bila na sv Duhu i rekla sam im za to ali ono su mahnuli rukom, kao nemaju veze priraslice...

----------


## Anna1989

> Anna, ukoliko idete preko HZZO tada muz moze dobiti bolovanje, a ako idete na lijecenje vani u privatnom aranzmanu tada nema pravo na lijecenje, na zalost. To je zbog razloga sto po nasem zakonu se azoo moze lijeciti donacijom u RH, a to sto su banke prazne nikoga nije briga. No, ako vas je mpo-ovac uputio na lijecenje vani tada imate sva prava koja proistjecu iz zakona. Isto se odnosi i na tebe. 
> zelim vam srecu!


Na lijecenje u inozemstvo (donaciju) nas upucuju suprugovi doktori, endokrinolog i urolog jer su vidjeli kakvo je stanje i da nema smisla raditi microtese. Mi smo odlucili da necemo traziti troskove preko hzzo jer nam se ne da cekati, pa cemo ici o svom trosku, ali ne vidim zasto bi on imao problema s dobivanjem bolovanja ako ga i ja dobivam bez problema od svoje doktorice, valjda ima covjek pravo biti prisutan na zacecu svoga djeteta. Bas sam zbunjena sad.

----------


## Staples

@limun - kad su rezultati biopsije , jesu maknuli priraslice sve?
@Dina svi su ishodi moguci sa i bez simptoma je moguca trudnoca

Mi smo upravo prosli kroz Gorican prijelaz na putu iz praga kroz madjarsku natrag i nitko nas prakticki nije gledao. Cak smo vrlo inkognito prosli cesko austrijsku granicu. Nismo htjeli probleme. Bezobrazno smo se na jelu i wcu zadrzali u austriji. Isto nisu reagirali. Samo nas ocito muce na slo granici i austrijskoj nakon te.

----------


## Dina06

Sutra mi 9.dan. uzimam estrofem, 3×1, utrogestan.

----------


## Limun555

Staples nis nisu maknuli jer je bila dijagnosticka histeroskopija

----------


## Tinca18

@dina, onda drzim fige sutra za veliki plus na testu!!!!

@limun, histeroskopiju mi je predlozila moja dok D.u Beti+, nakon sto joj se cinilo da endometrij nije bas ok, nikako da naraste u 4 postupka, pa smo probali SIS(ubrizgavanje otopine u maternicu da se vidi kako izgleda) i na tom SIS-u se vidjelo da nije sve baš kako bi trebalo biti.
U Petrovoj mi je prvu histero radila dr. koja je pokušala riješiti te priraslice, al je doslo do malog probijanja maternice.
I ona je rekla da je to Asherman ali dr. Strelec nije vjerovao dok sam nije radio drugu histero, kao to je jako rijetko da neko ima.....
Sad navodno je sve ok, al mene je jos uvijek strah da se ne ponove, zato sam i prije Praga ponavljala SIS u Beti+.

----------


## Tinca18

Anna, suprugu moze dok opce prakse dati bolovanje

----------


## Rominka

> Na lijecenje u inozemstvo (donaciju) nas upucuju suprugovi doktori, endokrinolog i urolog jer su vidjeli kakvo je stanje i da nema smisla raditi microtese. Mi smo odlucili da necemo traziti troskove preko hzzo jer nam se ne da cekati, pa cemo ici o svom trosku, ali ne vidim zasto bi on imao problema s dobivanjem bolovanja ako ga i ja dobivam bez problema od svoje doktorice, valjda ima covjek pravo biti prisutan na zacecu svoga djeteta. Bas sam zbunjena sad.


Ovo je bitna informacija. Ukoliko ima napismeno od specijaliste mogao bi dobiti. Zakon je dosta crno-bijel, ne uzima u obzir onaj psihicki moment. Cak i za samo transfere nece svi muzevima dati bolovanje jer oni nisu potrebni...nazalost, ali je tako. Neka svu dokumentaciju preda opcoj praksi i nada se najboljem. Dosta su cesljali ta bolovanja i davali neg misljenja kad se privatno ide. Tome je tako unazad nekoliko godina, dok smo prije bez problema dobivali, i mi zene i muzevi.

----------


## Mausflee

Hej curke nadam se da ste sve dobro  :Smile: 
Javljam da ovoga puta nista od trudnoce za mene, beta 0,79. Bila sam sigurna da je ovaj puta ziher, ali eto tockica se ipak nije primila.
Malo cemo se skockati i vidjeti da li cemo nastaviti sa svime. Ovo bam je bio treci pokusaj, od toga 1 trudnoca sa spontanim u 10 tjednu.
Drzim fige svima <3

----------


## Staples

@Mausflee zao mi je skroz. Grlim na najjace. Drzi mi se  Pa kud te tocke nista. Bude covjek ljut. To je bio Pronatal jelda? Jel sugeriraju oni nesta za vas jos?

----------


## Lovelife

Mausflee, bas mi je zao! Drži se :Heart: 
To vam je bio 3.pokusaj u Pronatalu? A da li znate sto je bio uzrok spontanom u 10.t? Šta kažu iz klinike? Nude li možda kakvo rješenje?

----------


## Tinca18

Mausflee jako mi je žao, drzi se....

----------


## gregibela

Drage zenice, sorry, par dana sam malo zanemarila ovu divnu grupicu. 
Tinca i Mausflee jako jako jako mi je zao... Meni je najgore u svemu tome sto nema odgovora ZASTO? Treba otugovat i skupiti snage za dalje.
Ja sam odlucila otici kod mog MPO dr ovdje na konzultacije, malo popricati s njim vezano uz iskustvo postupka u Pragu. Idem u ponedjeljak. Kako imamo jednog smrzlica, mislila sam ga kumiti i moliti jel bi on htio pratiti situaciju i odrediti tajming za ET u prirodnom ciklusu. Jednostavno u njega imam milijun puta vise povjerenja, a i zna cijelu moju situaciju s pretjerano zadebljanim endometrijem i nesinhroniziranim ciklusom. A onda moram i kumiti i moliti preko koordinatorice ove u Pragu da pristanu na to. Nazalost ovaj ciklus (kad sam inace planirala) cu vjerojatno morati preskociti jer mislim da bi mi se taman potrefio tajming za ET onaj tjedan kad pocinje skola, a imam malu prvasicu uz koju moram tada biti. Jedino sto me dosta brine da dok docekam slijedeci ciklus da bi se moglo zakuhati s koronom i frka me da necemo moci nigdje van HR.
I pitanjce - smrzlic koji nam je ostao se tek 6. dan razvio u blasticu... Jel znate ima li to veze? Jel koja uspjela ostati trudna sa takvom blasticom?
Novim curama zelim dobrodoslicu i da sto prije imaju mala srceka u busicama...
Stapless.... sretno, fige su na najjace!!

----------


## gregibela

Anna, trazi potvrdu iz klinike. Tamo ne pise na koji postupak idete... samo da idete na lijecenje. Na temelju toga bi mu dr trebala dati bolovanje. Ne morate ni govoriti da idete na donaciju spermica. Idete na IVF postupak i tocka...

----------


## Dina06

Da li je 9.dan rano raditi test?

----------


## Staples

@ Dina - na stranicama jedne klinike pise : Testovi na trudnoću iz urina imaju osjetljivost od 10-50 IU HCG-a i pozitivni su 14 dana nakon inseminacije ili aspiracije, ukoliko je nastupila trudnoća
@ gregibela - mislim da oni svi zamrznu embrije kojima zbog nekog razloga daju sansu za implantaciju. Mislim a i ti, ne budes ga pustila jelda?  :Smile:  mi imamo medju smrzilicima 1 sporo razvijajuceg. Kad su ga smrzavali rekli su da oba koja su smrznuli daju sansu. I meni se cini da su nase klinike bolje da te prate u prirodnom ciklusu pa da se gore ode samo na transfer smrzlica

----------


## Dina06

Test je danas negativan. Ne znam jel to konacno ili ima mozda malo nade?

----------


## Ria976

Mausflee, žao mi je, da li je kod vas bila donacija jajne stanice u pitanju?
Naime i nama je bio 3 pokušaj u Pronatalu, u prvom je bila trudnoća koja je otišla odmah u 5 tjednu. Sve embriji odlične kvalitete. Zanima me da li će i vama predložit ispitivanje NK stanica iz krvi i endometrija?

----------


## Staples

@Dina jesi vadila betu iz krvi ili si piskila test? Daj pricekaj jos par dana. Pogledaj si na betabase stranici. Tamo imaju prosjecnu najnizu i najvisu betu za taj dan od transfera. Ja bi ju na tvom mjestu za par dana jos jednom vadila. Sta su ti rekli iz Europe ivf? Meni su rekli da javim 14 dana nakon transfera da budemo sigurni.

----------


## Dina06

Samo test sam radila. Betu jos nisam. I meni su rekli nakon 14 dana da vadim betu. Al citala sam na internetu da se nakon 9 dana od embriotransfera moze raditi test. I ja od 7dnt imam neki smedkasto krvavi iscjedak.

----------


## Tinca18

@dina, ja sam radila betu 10dnt blastice, ponovi jos koji test a u pon vadi betu ako ne mozes prije

----------


## Brananis

Mausflee, žao mi je.

----------


## Dina06

Imala ET, dvi blastice. 7dn zabolilo me kao kad trebam dobit, i to je trajalo par sekundi. Od tad je poceo i smeđkasto crveni iscjedak. Danas mi je 12dn i jos uvjek me probada pogotovo kad nesto radim, secem a kad se saginjem bude malo neugodno. Također ovaj iscjedak od jucer i nije bas više smedi...sad je vise crveni...razne nijanse. 8dn test na trudnocu bio negativan. Na estrofemima sam, uzimam folnu i utrogestan...da li netko ima slicno iskustvo ...zbog cega ta probadanja? Dobit stvari ne mogu jer sam na tabletama? Da li je mozda odbacen plod?

----------


## Rominka

Dina, vaditi krv, beta je jedina mjerodavna. Moguce je da ti je bila implantacija, mnoge smo to imale, a krvaruckanje je nazalost cesta pojava u prvim tjednima.

----------


## Dina06

Hvala Rominka. Ma ja sam nakon negativnog testa polako se pomirilia da nista od toga. U srijedu cu vadit betu. Javim vam.

----------


## Mausflee

Cure hvala vam na podrsci, ne znam da li cemo ici dalje i ako cemo ici da li da idemo u Pronatal ili ne.
Znaci to nam je bio 3 pokusaj sa doniranim jajnim stanicama u Pronatalu sa embrijima od 5 dana, svi su bili dobri, mada i da su bili manje dobri ne znam da li bi rekli, ko zna. Pitala sam da li da radim Nk i rekli su da bi bilo dobro, nisu rekli da li iz krvi ili endometrija.
Sto se tice trudnoce, desila se iz drugog pokusaja, a nema fizicikog razloga zasto je doslo do spontanog, srce je prestalo kucati, obavila sve pretrage i nisu nasli razlog, koliko sam citala po netu trudnoce koje odu u prva 3 mjeseca su prirodna selekcija sto znaci da plod ne bi izdrzao do kraja trudnoce ili da nesto nije bilo u redu s njim. Meni je to bio dobar pokazatelj da nakon svega ipak mogu ostati trudna, ali ovaj 3 pokusaj me nekako ful obeshrabrio i sad sam nekako stuck sa svime, da li da idem dalje ili ne.
Rominka vidjela sam da si ti imala 6 pokusaja, zanima me jako si izdrzala psihicki sve? Mislim da je taj dio najzahtjevniji...
Dina beta ce ti najnolje pokazati, ovo sve sto si navela mi se cini nekako da bi mogla biti trudnoca, a negativni testovi nisu pravi pokazatelj da trudnoce nema, drzim fige!

----------


## Dina06

Žao mi je sto nisi uspjela...ali idemo dalje svi zajedno do kraja...ja sam sebi u glavi sve već posložila i razjasnila sama sa sobom ako bude negativno. Uspjet ćeš. Počmi sad već planirati pretrage i pripremu. I hvala ti na podršci.

----------


## Dina06

> Žao mi je sto nisi uspjela...ali idemo dalje svi zajedno do kraja...ja sam sebi u glavi sve već posložila i razjasnila sama sa sobom ako bude negativno. Uspjet ćeš. Počmi sad već planirati pretrage i pripremu. I hvala ti na podršci.


Ovo je za Mausflee

----------


## Rominka

Mausflee, sto da ti kazem. Usponi i padovi. Da treci put nije bila biokemijska mozda bih bila odustala, odnosno da sad zadnji put nisam pronasla dr koji je bio voljan pokusati u prirodnom ciklusu zasigurno bih bila odustala. Krajem 2018. sam si rekla dosta i godinu dana sam se zaista posvetila sebi, nisam uopce razmisljala o postupcima, bila sam “sebicna” do bola, kako se kaze. A sto sam napravila?! Promijenila sam posao, maknula se iz nezdrave sredine, maknula emocionalne vampire od sebe i npr za Bozic smo se muz i ja pokupili na godisnji van drzave, a do tad su svi k nama dolazili na rucak. E to je bio pravi okidac jer svijet nije stao zato sto smo si mi uzeli vrijeme samo za nas dvoje. Otad mi je lakse bilo reci ne, ne mogu. A do tada sam sve odradjivala kako je netko pitao, molio, pa cak i trazio. Isto je bilo s dr. Ides u postupak s povjerenjem, ne razmisljas previse. Jedino sto sam od pocetka bila svjesna da ne mora uopce uspjeti. I kad sam si odgovorila mogu li zivjeti bez djece nekako smo lakse podnosili neuspjeh. Kad smo osvijestili granicu do koje cemo pokusavati lakse nam je bilo. Grubo zvuci, ali zaista ne mora svakome uspjeti i to je u redu. Nitko nije manje vrijedan zbog toga niti mu zivot manje znaci. Okrenes se sebi i muzu i zivis punim plucima. Tako smo mi prezivjeli. A zaista je dug put iza nas. Malo pokusaja, ali dugo godina.

----------


## Staples

@Dina, nije gotovo until the fat lady sings. Drzim ti stvarno palceve za srijedu! Super je sta imas plan za dalje. Mislim da je to u ovim situacijama sa postupcima najbitnije. 

@ Mausflee dr A u nasoj klinici je jednoj zeni reko kad je zatrudnjela pa izgubila bebu da je to znak da ce bit sve ok i da je prava stvar samo pitanje vremena. Ta zena je sad trudna sa drugim djetetom. Prvo je dobila i sve je bilo ok. 

Nama je ovo dakle vec 8 put. 7 sa svojim, 1 sa donorskim js. Sada cekamo tu fckin betu jos tjedan dana. Stvarno koji put ne mogu vjerovat da smo toliko tog prosli. Nedavno mi je je ginekologica rekla: pa vi se jako dobro drzite. Ne znam sta to znaci. Vazno je imat taj svoj cilj i gurat do njega. I bit uuupooran. I nadat se malo srece.

----------


## Ria976

Mausflee tako sam i ja razmišljala nakon 1.transfera sa doniranim jajnim st. Kad sam vidila pozitivan test, pomislila sam, znači ipak je stvar u mojim jajnim stanicama, one ne valjaju. Uhvatila me tuga umjesto da budem sretna. Čudno nešto. Al nakon spontanog i poslije 2 neuspješna transfera još, pitam se da li su u pitanju bile moje jajne stanice?? I meni je Jelena rekla da je dobar znak da je bila trudnoća jer to znači da mogu zatrudnit.
E sad se više ne bi ni usudila sa mojima pokušavat jer imam 44. A nemam vremena za odmor od postupaka kao Rominka. Znači, ili moram djelovat ili odustat.
Mislim da nitko u Hrvatskoj ne radi NK stanice iz endometrija. Ako netko ima drugačije saznanje , neka javi. Zasad privatno znam samo za jednu kliniku u ZG.

----------


## Panta13

Mausflee, drži se. Tvoja promišljanja su mi vrlo bliska. Iza mene je 5 postupaka, 4 sa mojim stanicama, 1 za doniranom, 1 trudnoća sa kiretažom. Ovaj zadnji neuspjeli ET sa doniranom stanicom mi je bio takav udarac da je to neopisivo, ponajviše zato jer sam išla tamo sa 150 postotnim uvjerenjem da je to - to! Nakon toga se nešto u meni prelomilo, valjda sva ta čekanja, negativni ishodi i udarci koji su me toliko poljuljali, kao da je balon prsnuo i ja ispala iz njega. Nakon svega sam u dvojbi što i kako dalje. Kad se zbroje svi emotivni, psihički a i financijski faktori, nije lako. Divim se ženama u ovoj grupi na upornosti, ustrajnosti i odvažnosti. I da, svatko ima svoju priču, no, bitno je zadržat zdravlje. To nam nitko ne može vratit. Sve drugo je relativno. I da Rominka, slažem se, i meni je ovaj period bio vrijeme preispitivanja osobnih odnosa, prioriteta, pritisaka na poslu koji me fizički jako iscrpljivao, a da to nisam ni imala vremena uočiti. I vrijedilo je malo se pozabavit sa svime što čini tzv. svakodnevnicu.Možda je off topic, ali čisto moje promišljanje. Pozdrav.

----------


## Dina06

Uglavnom, danas idem vaditi betu jer moram.....inače dobila sam m...već dva dana grčevi....Imam još 6 embrija...ovo mi je bio prvi put pa bi molila vas iskusne da mi kažete što dalje. Kod mene je bilo sve u redu, embriji kvalitetni a nisam uspjela. Mislim otići kod privatnog ginekologa i napraviti nanovo sve nalaze i i bilo bi dobro možda da me on prati kroz idući postupak?

----------


## gregibela

Draga Dina, javi klinici nalaze i pitaj sto dalje. Meni su rekli jedan ciklus pauze prije FET-a smrzlica. Ja sam dodatno pitala koje su varijante s obzirom na moju situaciju i dr je ponudio dvije. Mozda nema potrebe da ponavljas sve nalaze i iscrpljujes se s time. Ja sam to bas bila pitala koordinatoricu i rekla je da ne trebam nista ponavljati. Pa i ti provjeri.

----------


## zeljkala

Dobar dan svima, nova sam na ovom forumu. Molila bih vas informaciju kakva su vam iskustva sa klinikom IVF Europe za IVF sa doniranim jajnim stanicama? Koliko se dugo ceka na pronalazak donorice i kako uopce izgleda postupak izbora donorice? Imam 39 godina, imam li pravo na refundiranje 1000 eura i putnih troskova preko HZZO?

Unaprijed hvala svima na pomoci i sretno

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Zeljkala, na sufinanciranje 1000€ imaš pravo do svoje 39.godine, to je tako zbog čeških zakona, pa onda i nas to zahvaća koji idemo uz sufinanciranje Hzzo-a. 
Za Eurepe IVF polikliniku će ti cure odgovoriti koje imaju iskustva s njima.

----------


## Staples

@zeljkala bok!  Dobto dosla. Imas puno info o iskustvima sa klinikom europe ivf na nekoliko zadnjih stranica. Forumasica Tinca, Dina 06 i ja smo bile u njoj. I nasa Rominka :Smile:  samo ona nije imala iskustvo donacije js. Cekali smo 2 tjedna pronalazak donorice nakon sto smo dostavili sve nalaze koje je trebalo. Gledaju da ti donorica odgovara fenotipu i krvnoj grupi. I mozda jos nekom tvom zahtjevu npr tip obrazovanja. Neces je upoznati jer je doniranje js anonimno. Na postupak smo nakon odabira donorice cekali 2 mjeseca. Ne znamo zasto. 

Moje iskustvo sa klinikom nije bas idealno. No vjerujem da je to poprilicno individualno. Opisujem ih sa one size fits all. Pa sad kom uspije kom ne.

----------


## zeljkala

Hvala vam puno na odgovorima. Bila sam u 3 mjesecu ove godine u Pronatalu sa svojim jajnim stanicama, bilo je sve u redu ali nakon sto sam im javila negativni test vise se nisu javili. Slala sam par mailova, nikad mi nisu odgovorili. 

Za donorske jajne stanice me zanima da li se gleda da fizicki odgovara vama, znate li ista o donorki (porijeklo, izgled, obrazovanje, godine i sl.)? Ne znam kako taj postupak izbora donorice izgleda pa bih cijenila bilo kakva vasa iskustva i savjete. Doktor mi je savjetovao da odustanem od postupaka, ja sam inzistirala da jos jednom pokusamo. Rekao je da mogu jos eventualno probati sa doniranim jajnim stanicama pa sad istrazujem i gledam kakve su mi opcije...

----------


## Staples

@ zeljkala - mi smo saznali : boju kose, ociju, visinu, tezinu, obrazovanje, koliko puta je donirala, da je rodila, da radi , da studira i sto studira. Znaci ti posaljes svoju sliku klinici ( ili vise) i oni temeljem toga i onog sto imaju u bazi donorica rade match. Stanice donorice ide u tom postupku samo tebi. I to smo saznali. Ono osnovno da je zdrava genetski i sl su prije provjerili. Nije nam bila vazna krvna grupa. Jer kako smo MM i ja A i B beba hipotetski moze biti bilo sto. Ako ti je vazno da bude krvna grupa kao i ti napisat ces i to. Oblik tijela nismo pitali. Kad nadju donoricu posalju ti taj profil i onda kazes jel ti to odgovara ili ne. Ako odgovara onda ides dalje. Uplacujes neki polog ( kod nas 2.500 eur) i zabava sa uskladjivanjem ciklusa pocinje.

----------


## Ria976

Zeljkala, i mi smo dobili iste podatke o donoru sjemena u Europi ivf kao i Staples, i koliko je puta uspješno donirao. U drugim klinikama nikad nikakve podatke niti o dobi donora. Pogotovo sad kad su i jajne stanice u pitanju je to bitno. I slažem se sa mišljenjem da nema tu nekog individualnog pristupa, sve je to jedna velika industrija novca. Moto svih klinika je ; indiv.pristup, obratite nam se sa povjerenjem u svakom trenutku. Al nije to tako. Najviše boli kad javiš neuspjeh a oni ti samo napišu da im je jako žao. I da ne tražiš tj.inzistiraš na mišljenju dr.ne bi ga nikad ni dobio. O popustu da i ne govorimo nakon višestrukih povrata u istu kliniku, u pfc- smo imali 3 postupka sa vlastitim jajnim stanicama, 5 transfera. Kad sam se obratila u vezi donacije embrija moja kordinatorica je bila na g.o.pa mi je druga odgovorila da pričekam nju jer smo stari pacijenti pa ćemo mozda imati stare cijene. Međutim kad se naša kordinatorica vratila samo je javila da je cijena 2 zamrznuta embrija 3300 €. Tada sam se ( razočarano)  prebacila na Pronatal.
Ali mi ovisimo o njima, to je jedini način. I vjerovatno ćemo još malo izazivat sreću prije nego odustanemo. Jer ipak je sve stvar sreće...

----------


## Tinca18

@zeljkala, evo staples ti je u principu sve napisala, tako je bilo i kod nas otprilike
Nama je od pronalaska donorice do punkcije proslo 2 mj, al smo mi trazili tako jer smo sve obavili pod ljetnim godisnjem.
U klinici su ljubazni, koordinatorica odgovara na sve upite putem vibera i maila, i mi smo uplatili 2500 eura prije pocetka stimulacije donorice.

----------


## zeljkala

Cure, hvala vam od srca na odgovorima i pomoci. 

Na moje inzistiranje pokusali smo sa letrozolom, jako je los odgovor i izgleda da cemo morati odustati od postupka. Planiram obici jos par klinika u RH i ako se svi slazu da nema smisla dalje idemo odmah na donorske da ne gubimo vise vrijeme. Nadam se da ce se situacija sa COVIDom u meduvremenu malo i smiriti... Problem mi je sa poslom i financijama, ali nekako cemo vec pronaci nacina. Drzim fige svima da sto prije ostvarimo svoje zelje

----------


## Staples

@Ria zelis rec da u Pfc nikad nisu dali dob donorice? Jeste pitali pa vam nisu rekli ili sta? Sto ste vi tocno platili 3300 eur? Fet 2 embrija koja ste imali smrznute? 

@Brananis koje su podatke o donorici dali vama u PFC? Moze opis oko cega si se ti onomad sa koodinatoricom zakacila?

Meni je u jednom momentu nasa koordinatorica rekla da se kao previse plasim jer sam puno tog pitala. Uglavnom moto je ne pitaj, ti nemas pojma, sjedi mirno i daj pare. Mene sve to poprilicno ljuti. Jer puno je to para a crvenih tepiha nigdje, kao sta Ria kaze ma nema ni I od individualiziranog pristupa. Nit bilo koji doktor da malo bolje pogleda u ekran sta smo satima popunjavali pri prijavi. Ali..ne damo se obeshrabriti  :Smile:

----------


## Staples

@ Ria zanemari pitanke o 2 zamrznuta embrija. Vidim da ste trazili tu donaciju. Ali 3300 eur za ta dva mi se fakat cini puno

----------


## Ria976

Staples, u pfc-u smo bili dok sam još išla sa svojim jajnim stanicama i donacijom sjemena. Za donora nisu ništa posebno rekli osim da su pazili na krvnu grupu. Ja tada nisam ništa ni pitala. Dr.Lazarovska je bila ljubazna i prije punkcija nas je uvijek zvala na razgovor. Na fet-u uglavnom smo imali samo razgovor sa embriologom i odmah potom transfer. I to je ok. Kad smo odustali od mojih jajnih st.jer nakon 4 postupka i 7 transfera po 2 embrija nikad nije došlo do implantacije , prvo sam od pfc-a zatražila informacije i cijenu transfera 2 smrznuta donirana embrija. I tada sam dobila onaj odgovor od moje kordinatorice koja se upravo bila vratila sa godišnjeg. Tada su otprilike poskupili sve postupke za nekoliko stotina eura al očito su neke kordinatorice za svoje stare pacijente " sređivale" stare cijene. Ja sam tada se odlučila prebaciti u Pronatal jer sam tamo prvu donaciju embrija platila 1550 € iako su i oni tada bili već imali novi cijenik. Sljed.2 puta cijena je bila 2300 €. Prvi put sam čak imala i voucher za embio glue tako da smo i to dobili gratis. Dakle rijec je o smrznutim embrijima. Za svježi postupak nam je bilo preskupo a receno nam je da su u pitanju najbolji embriji u stadiju blastociste. Ja sam pitala jel mozemo znati nešto o donorima , ono tipa dob, fenotip i sl.al na kraju su nam samo rekli za kvalitetu embrija pa nisam inzistirala. Odlučila sam  vjerovat u njihovu profesionalnost.

----------


## Ria976

Išla sam sad pogledat taj mail jer ga još čuvam. Dakle ne 3300 nego 3500 € za 2 donirana smrznuta embrija. I to je cijena od 03.mjececa 2019. PFC. Sa embrio glue onda bi to bilo 3700. Kažu najbolji embriji u stadiju morule ili blastociste. To je vjerovatno morula jer je kod njih stav da je bolje radit transfer 3 dana radi nekih razloga.
A moja pretpostavka je da su ti embriji vec prije plaćeni od onih za koga su i stvarani u svježem postupku. Možda se varam. Nadam se. Al ne bi žalila za ničim da se bar jedan primio. Mislim da imam još stari cjenik od 2015 g.kad je cijena za to isto bila manja od 1500 €. Shvaćate koliko su to oni poskupili.!

----------


## Staples

Apsolutno poskupljenje vidim. Rekla sam vec Europe ivf je 10% poskupio u neko kratko vrijeme. Vise je poskupio nize pakete sa garancijom KET. najskuplji za 4%. Sa koronom bit ce samo gore. 

@Ria , niste koristili ASET metodu? U biti osim forumasice Zenica75 nisam citala ili zapamtila da je itko koristio tu metodu. Koliko vidim ima ju samo PFC. Od kud u biti ostanu ti zamrznuti embriji? Sta ne daje PFC ili koja vec klinika nekom sve te jajne stanice koje se uzgoje u fresh ciklusu za primateljicu? Ili.oni random uzmu te js od random donorice i pomijesaju sa random spermom donora, dobiju nesto, zamrznu i onda prodaju po dva. 

Ako je netko od forumasica koristio ASET u PFC jako bi cijenila podjelu iskustva s time.

----------


## zeljkala

@Staples, mozes li mi reci sta je ASET metoda?

----------


## Staples

@zeljkala - Sa PFC STRANICE: Asinkroni prijenos zametka
ASET je metoda koju naši liječnici preporučuju kada začeće ne uspijeva iz razloga nespremnosti sluznice maternice koja ne prihvaća zametak. Vrijeme implantacije sluznice maternice, tj. najprikladnije vrijeme za ugnježđivanje zametka, u svakom se ciklusu mijenja. Pomoću ASET-a možemo prenositi razne zametke u raznim fazama razvoja tako što ćemo neke od njih zamrznuti prije transfera. Transferom zametka u raznim fazama razvoja pomažemo sluznici maternice da poveća šansu na njihovo uspješno ugnježđivanje.

----------


## zeljkala

> @zeljkala - Sa PFC STRANICE: Asinkroni prijenos zametka
> ASET je metoda koju naši liječnici preporučuju kada začeće ne uspijeva iz razloga nespremnosti sluznice maternice koja ne prihvaća zametak. Vrijeme implantacije sluznice maternice, tj. najprikladnije vrijeme za ugnježđivanje zametka, u svakom se ciklusu mijenja. Pomoću ASET-a možemo prenositi razne zametke u raznim fazama razvoja tako što ćemo neke od njih zamrznuti prije transfera. Transferom zametka u raznim fazama razvoja pomažemo sluznici maternice da poveća šansu na njihovo uspješno ugnježđivanje.


Hvala

----------


## Brananis

Staples, nismo dobili nikakve podatke o donorici iako je rečeno da ćemo dobiti. E sad, budući da smo odustali zbog samoizolacije, možda bi nam poslali do polaska u Prag. Doduše, ja na tome nisam ni inzistirala, samo smo, naravno, dali opće podatke, visina, težina, boja kose i očiju.
Što se tiče naše razmirice, krenulo je zbog toga što sam imala osjećaj da u svakom mailu moram ponavljati da sam u menopauzi i da pijem Trisequens itd., odnosno, da ona zapravo pojma nema kome odgovara nego šiba univerzalne odgovore pa sam to i prokomentirala. Koordinatorica je na to dosta neugodno reagirala, svaljujući krivnju za poteškoće (npr. krvarenje pod pilulama) na mog soc. ginekologa i činjenicu da nisam pila pilule koje su mi prepisali te komentirajući na kraju da su kod njih sve pacijentice u menopauzi.
E onda sam ja pukla i rekla sam joj da mi ne plaćamo 5500 eura mom soc. ginekologu, nego njima i da za taj novac očekujem vrhunsku uslugu, a da činjenicu da mi propisuju pilule za koje znaju da ne postoje u RH ne želim ni komentirati. I da me boli briga za druge pacijentice u PFC-u jer me zanima samo moj slučaj i očekujem da mu se ona posveti kako i spada.
 Ne znam, nemam neke iluzije o tome da mi žele pomoći ili da će dr. noćima biti budna nad našim slučajem. Njima je to novac i ništa drugo, biznis. Ako nam ovdje ne uspije, mijenjat ćemo kliniku, a možda i državu.
Kako si, Staples? Ima što novog? Koliko još brojiš?

----------


## Staples

@Brananis- uf..a ja sam mislila da je PFC bolji. Pod druga drzava mislite Makedonija ili negdi drugdje? Ja brojim jos 4 dana do utorka. Nemam jos uvijek nikakvih simptoma. Cini se jako dugo vremena jos. Javljam sve. I pozitivno i negativno :Smile:

----------


## Lovelife

Drage cure, slažem se s vašim razmišljanjima; nema tu nekog “individualnog” pristupa; i kao da je vise sreće u svemu tome. Ono sto sam ja primijetila da je dosta parova dobilo po 2-4 embrija.. pa sto to nije malo čudno, jer donorice su mlađe žene?
Također, meni je koordinatorica rekla da zapravo nas pripreme ovdje, mpo gin, i mi defakto dodjemo tamo spremne. Mene jedino tješi to sto mi je nedavno moja mpo dr.rekla da je u nekim zemljama to sve kao na “divljem zapadu” i da nismo pogriješili sto smo odabrali Pronatal. Jer bilo je 2 slučajeva spinalne mišićne atrofije, nisam sigurna u kojoj klinici/zemlji je to bilo. Toga je mene bilo strah; da li oni stvarno sve donorke istestiraju kao sto piše. Mislim, nekome moramo vjerovati u svemu ovome. Ali naravno i doza neke kritičnosti mora biti, nije to sve skupa mala stvar, psihicki, fizički,financijski. Mislim da je sve vise parova kojima treba pomoć, i kvaliteta pada. Vjerojatno je prije 5 i vise godina bilo drugačije; pretpostavljam.
A da li ste razmišljale o Slovačkoj? Nedavno rodila poznanica; od prve uspjelo sa djs.

----------


## Brananis

Staples, nemam neki dobar dojam tamo, a vidim da je i drugdje svakako. Naravno, individualan je dojam, neki stvarno imaju super iskustva. Da, razmišljala sam i o Makedoniji. Iskreno, nisam sigurna želim li potrošiti uistinu basnoslovne iznose na ove pokušaje u kojima nam samo žele izmusti lovu. Na kraju krajeva, ne želim potpuno zapostaviti naš život zato što je moj reproduktivni sustav u k… Živjeti moramo, kao i biti sretni i otići na odmor i dovršiti kuću i takve stvari. Postoje i drugi načini koji ne uključuju trošenje tolikih novaca, a budimo realni, na kraju priče možda ostanemo financijski, emocionalno, socijalno izmoždeni i bez djeteta. Uistinu želim imati dijete i spremna sam učiniti sve, ali uzet ću u obzir sve opcije i pokušavati.  
O Slovačkoj stvarno ništa ne znam, ali i to bi trebalo proučiti, hvala, Lovelife. Zasad ću se ipak nadati da ćemo uspjeti iz prve.
Bila je situacija koju spominješ, Lovelife, dogodilo se u Češkoj koliko sam zapamtila, ali možda sam u krivu. Mislim da nakon toga zasigurno provode detaljna testiranja donorica. 
E sad, mali broj dobivenih js mladih donorica - to i mene zapravo muči. Npr. mi smo bili prisiljeni odustati dva-tri dana prije punkcije. Donorica je bila stimulirana, ne vjerujem da nisu napravili punkciju nakon što su potrošili lijekove za stimulaciju. Ako je punkcija napravljeno, gdje su js? Oni rade samo sa svježima koliko znam. Već mi je kroz glavu prošlo da mi neće valjda dati te smrznute pod svježe, ali onda ipak mislim da i oni nekome moraju odgovarati i vode neku evidenciju. Uistinu ne vjerujem da bi se zezali s takvim stvarima. I tako… Kad krenem s tim razmišljanjima, samo si kažem da treba prestati jer to nikuda ne vodi. Što ako ovo ili ono… Kao što je netko već rekao, nekome u nekom trenutku moramo vjerovati, druge nema. Možda nisu empatični, ali nadam se da ipak rade sve tako kako treba. 
Staples, vjerujem da ti se čini kao vječnost, ali proći će i to. Držim fige! ������

----------


## Ria976

Nisam nikad radila taj ASET transfer. Nije mi nitko ni ponudio. Meni je moj dr.objasnio da u postupku koji se priprema pod lijekovima, estrofem, utrogestan u biti nema veze naš ciklus jer oni stvaraju umjetni ciklus i kad uključe utrogestan onda endometrij nakon 5 dana treba bit receptivan za blastociste. Ja bi htjela pokušat transfer u prirodnom ciklusu jer nisam nikad tako provala a imam ovulacije. Ali bojim se da  bi mi bilo teško to uskladit jer ne putujemo autom.
Tkđ.zanima me kakve su vam mjesečnice nakon neuspjelih postupaka, naročito fet-a. Ja imam jako oskudne menstruacije al ovaj put sam nakon postupka tako malo krvarila da se pitam je li to normalno?? Trajalo je doslovce 1 dan i sutra još malo i gotovo. 
Ja sam vam prošla sve 3 klinike i sve skupa ne mogu rec je itko bio neljubazan prema meni. Smatram da nisam prezahtjevan pacijent jer ne pilim sa pitanjima, nego istražujem sama.
Ali da nisam očekivala više interesa sa njihove strane, prema nama kao pacijentima, jesam.
I naš život je na čekanju od kad se bavim postupcima. Kupujem samo najnužnije. Ne putujem. Ne uređujem kuću iako vapi za time. Maštam o dobitku na loto da riješi sve moje financijske probleme. Sve bi ovo bilo puno lakše da imam sa strane 100 000 € samo za ovo.

----------


## Ria976

Staples, by the way to što nemaš simptoma bi ti mogao biti dobar znak.
Ja u postupku kad sam ostala trudna nisam imala nikakvih simptoma. Znači maternica mi je bila potpuno mirna, niti grčića nisam osjetila 13 dana. Dan dva prije testa mi je kava teško pala na stomak. I to je sve. Grudi isto ništa posebno. Ovaj put sam imala grčeve slabe od 1.dana. i to mi se nije sviđalo.

----------


## zeljkala

Financijski smo vec isrpljeni sa postupcima sa mojim jajnim stanicama i sad kad vidim koliko kostaju postupci sa doniranim js stvarno se zapitam na koji nacin ovo izvesti... Drzava mi ne refundira nista jer imam 39 godina. Citam forume i trazim i druge opcije. U Makedoniji su pokriveni troskovi postupaka do 42 godine? Zasad sam vidjela da je razlika jer tamo rade sa zamrznutim js. Nabavljaju ih iz Ukrajine. Sad sam procitala da spominjete i Slovacku, refundira li se tamo ista? Gdje se jos moze ici?

----------


## sara79

Raspitajte se za Belgiju!

----------


## Munkica

Zeljkala, evo link za Belgiju http://www.brusselsivf.be/overseas-patients

Kod njih sam imala 2 ivf-a i jedan et, ali sa svojim stanicama. Zivim ovdje pa nisam nista morala refundirati preko HZZO-a tako da ne znam kako to funkcionira. Kao sto Sara kaze, najbolje se raspitajte kod njih.

----------


## zeljkala

Hvala vam cure na preporuci za Belgiju. Malo sam pogledala i HZZO pokriva troskove samo ako postoje translokacije na kromosomu za cega bismo trebali napraviti kariograme. Moze li se ovo na uputnicu i koga je traziti? Ginekologa ili dr opce prakse? Da li nam je potrebna preporuka MPO dr da nam daju uputnice?

----------


## Staples

@zeljkala , mi smo kariograme radili po preporuci MPO doktora, uputnice su napisali moja soc gino i MM opca doc. Isli smo vaditi u klaicevu. Nakon sto smo se narucili smo brzo dosli na red jer je netko odustao. Rezultate dobis na kucnu adresu.

----------


## zeljkala

Meni kaze dr da nema smisla raditi kariogram i nije mi napisao preporuku. Upravo su me poslali kuci i rekli da je vrijeme da odustanem od daljnjih pokusaja. Endometrij tanak, niti jedan folikul i da eventualno pokusam sa doniranim. 

Cure molim vas za savjet i preporuke - koliko sam dosad procitala: 

Makedoniju drzava refundira u potpunosti ali radi sa zamrznutim jajnim stanicama iz Ukrajine

Prag ne refundira nista jer imam preko 39 godina, ali rade sa svjezim jajnim stanicama iz Ceske

Belgiju refundiraju jedino ako kariogrami nisu uredni. Sta mislite, da ih napravimo privatno na svoju ruku? 

Gdje jos ima opcija i sta preporucujete? Ja bih svakako otisla po jos jedno misljenje i obavila sve pretrage

----------


## Staples

@zeljkala ne znam za drugo ali nas su u pragu za donaciju js kao dio medic dokumentacije trazili kariogram od MM. Nek bar on dobije uputnicu od svoje doktorice. Na zalost dost tog je nama ovisilo o voljnosti doktora da te posalje na nesto. Inace mislim da to u nekim privatnim klinikama u zg rade kariograme. Nas je prag trazio i kariogram(e) , ima li MM mikrodelecije i nalaz na cisticnu fibrozu. Ova druga dva smo taman prije korone napravili na rebru.

----------


## Lovelife

Željkala, a kakvi su ti ostali hormoni, fsh, Amh, broj antralnih folikula? Ne znam zašto ti dr.neda uputnicu za kariogram, meni su sve dali za sto je trebalo.
Sto se endometrija tiče, postoje lijekovi za zadebljanje, i masa nas je išla tako u postupak..ja ne vidim da bi to bila prepreka? Kako si reagirala na dosadašnje stimulacije? Ja katastrofalno, nastajale su mi ciste, i vidjela sam da jednostavno nema smisla, moji jajnici nisu reagirali. To je moje iskustvo.

----------


## zeljkala

Lovelife, meni je u zadnjih god dana AMH pao sa 5.4 na 1.71. FSH 12.54.  Imala sam stimulaciju sa klomifenom i menopurom u 3 mjesecu, jako los odgovor, 2 jajne stanice, 1 blastica i biokemijska. Nakon toga sam imala dva FET-a (imala sam od prije 6 smrznutih jajnih stanica od kojih su se 4 oplodile), oba puta negativna beta. 

Sad sam bila u stimulaciji Letrozolom, dr uopce nije htio raditi postupak ali ja sam inzistirala. Imala sam 2 sitna folikula 5 dan, 1 folikul 7 dan i danas 10 dan nista. Napisao mi je da odustanem od postupaka. Pitala sam da mi da jacu stimulaciju, kaze nema smisla, nemas nista.

Htjela sam se savjetovati sa jos dva doktora i ako se svi slazu odustati i pripremati se za donaciju. Trenutno ne mogu na put radi terminalne bolesti clana obitelji pa bih pokusala jos ovdje sta mogu u meduvremenu. Koliko vam je trajalo za prikupiti sve nalaze i pripreme za postupak sa donacijom? Koliko sam uspjela procitati po forumima u Pragu se ne ceka puno na pronalazak donorke - oko mjesec, dva?

----------


## Lovelife

Zeljkala, zao mi je zbog takvog ishoda..znam da nije bas lako suočiti se s tim. Ja sam radila kariogram na Rebru, i čekala sam jako dugo nalaz, mislim par mjeseci, već sam zvala da li se izgubio nalaz. Mislim da je u Klaićevoj brže gotovo. Ostalo se isto čeka 3-4 tjedna- brisevi, Papa test, oni svi markeri.. Računaj sve skupa sigurno 2 mjeseca (ako ne ideš privatno), jer dok se naručiš, pa dok dodjes na red-sve to potraje. Koliko sam čitala Letrozol stanjuje endometrij, pa možda ti je i zato tako tanak?

----------


## zeljkala

2 mjeseca je ok taman da sve pripremim i sredim. Da, pretpostavljam da je od njega tako tanak, dosad nikad nisam imala problema sa debljinom endometrija. E sad, neki crv me muci i pitam se da li je moguce da sam ovako lose reagirala na bas ovu stimulaciju ili je zaista zaliha iscrpljena? Pa sve mislim da dok pripremam sve za Prag pokusam sa jos jednom stimulacijom ovdje (ako je itko bude htio raditi). Pokusati cu sutra zakazati konzultacije kod dr. Lucingera... Bilo kakav savjet je dobrodosao. Cure hvala, vi ste zaista vrelo informacija i pomoci  :Smile:

----------


## Staples

@zeljkala a da probas kod nekog prirodnjak? Prirodni ciklus, nema puno lijekova. Popricaj da mpo lijecnikom ( -icima) .Medjutim prije Praga ti fakat savjetujem par mjeseci odmora od lijekova. Prag donacija js te nafila sa stvarno tonom lijekova.  Ja ih sad brojim uzimanje 6 lijekova od kojih neki vise puta dnevno. Da ne govorim o uzimanju pilule neko vrijeme prije samog postupka za uskladjivanje ciklusa.

----------


## zeljkala

@Staples, nisam znala da toliko lijekova ima i za donaciju. Koji se sve lijekovi uzimaju?

----------


## Anna1989

Hvala svima na odgovorima. Muž je provjerio kod svoje doktorice opće prakse i dobit će bolovanje bez problema. Mi smo se odlučili za Europe IVF, jedibi

----------


## Anna1989

Hvala svima na odgovorima. Muž je provjerio kod svoje doktorice opće prakse i moći će dobiti bolovanje bez problema. Mi smo se odlučili za Europe IVF kliniku, imali smo konzultacije s doktoricom, zapravo nam se najviše svidilo to što im prvi mail nije bio copy paste, i odmah su ponudili termin za besplatne konzultacije s doktoricom. Vodit će nas dr. Batkova. Idući tjedan očekujemo podatke o donoru. Zasad sam zadovoljna njima.

----------


## ivana_00

Pozdrav svima!

Molila bih vas informaciju vezano za Pronatal u Češkoj. Prošlu srijedu smo im poslali upit preko online obrasca na njihovoj stranici pa nas zanima koliko se otprilike čeka na odgovor ili da li odgovaraju mailom ili zovu?

----------


## Staples

@zeljka la 1) pilule 2) dekortin 3) aspirin 4) estrofem 5) folna ili supstitut 6) clexane ili drugi tip nmheparina 7) utrici ili crinone ...eto to je moj popis. Mozda tvoj nece bit tolik ali ga ipak ima.

----------


## Dina06

Da li je bila koja od vas na dijagnostickoj histeroskopiji? Kako izgleda, di ste isle....

----------


## Mausflee

> Da li je bila koja od vas na dijagnostickoj histeroskopiji? Kako izgleda, di ste isle....


Hej Dina, ja sam isla privatno u Betaplus kliniku, sa anestezijom dođe 2500 kn, ostanes jos sat vremena iza toga lezati i onda ides doma. Nista me nije bolilo, krvarila sam malo jos mozda 5-6 dana. Sam postupak je trajao 15 minuta. Znaci nije nista strasno, neke cure su isle i bez anestezije ali ja nisam htjela nista prepustiti slucaju. U Betaplus sam isla na mjerenje endometrija prije Praga, oni su mi i preporucili Prag za donirane jajne stanice. Imam same pohvale za njih, nakon par klinika koje sam prosla vezano za umjetnu oplodnju oni su mi ostavili najbolji dojam.

----------


## Panta13

Pozdrav, ja sam bila u lipnju, privatno, tako da nisam čekala, obično se radi nakon menzesa, malo je neugodno dok te sondira, osjetiš lagane grčeve, nakon toga možeš odmah kući, pošteda koji dan, izbjegavati odnose, paziti malo rafi moguće infekcije, svega par kapi krvi, bikakvih komplikacija. Moj nalaz je bio ok, sve prošlo u najboljem redu. Rađen bez anestezije.

----------


## Mausflee

> Mausflee, drži se. Tvoja promišljanja su mi vrlo bliska. Iza mene je 5 postupaka, 4 sa mojim stanicama, 1 za doniranom, 1 trudnoća sa kiretažom. Ovaj zadnji neuspjeli ET sa doniranom stanicom mi je bio takav udarac da je to neopisivo, ponajviše zato jer sam išla tamo sa 150 postotnim uvjerenjem da je to - to! Nakon toga se nešto u meni prelomilo, valjda sva ta čekanja, negativni ishodi i udarci koji su me toliko poljuljali, kao da je balon prsnuo i ja ispala iz njega. Nakon svega sam u dvojbi što i kako dalje. Kad se zbroje svi emotivni, psihički a i financijski faktori, nije lako. Divim se ženama u ovoj grupi na upornosti, ustrajnosti i odvažnosti. I da, svatko ima svoju priču, no, bitno je zadržat zdravlje. To nam nitko ne može vratit. Sve drugo je relativno. I da Rominka, slažem se, i meni je ovaj period bio vrijeme preispitivanja osobnih odnosa, prioriteta, pritisaka na poslu koji me fizički jako iscrpljivao, a da to nisam ni imala vremena uočiti. I vrijedilo je malo se pozabavit sa svime što čini tzv. svakodnevnicu.Možda je off topic, ali čisto moje promišljanje. Pozdrav.



Panta13, Staples, Ria hvala vam na vasim promisljanjima, svako iskustvo pomaze, teze je pričati s nekime tko nije prosao cijeli taj proces. Rominka tebe pratim duze vremena i znam da je iza tebe dosta toga zato me i zanimalo tvoje misljenje.
Nekako je taj psihicki dio najtezi a o njemu najmanje pricamo. Stalno smo u tehnickim detaljima, lijekovima, pretragama, datumima, tko kada ide i gdje, a psiha na kraju dođe na naplatu. Mislila sam da sam jača, ali eto izgleda da se sve nakupilo i izaslo van. Vrijeme je ono sto mi se cini da ce najbolje pokazati sta i kako dalje, pustiti cu i posvetiti se drugim stvarima i vidjeti gdje sam kroz par mjeseci. U međuvremenu vas pratim i dalje naravno  :Smile: 
Staples kada vadis betu?
Ostale curke, tko ide uskoro i gdje?

----------


## Dina06

Cure hvala vam puno. Nakon neuspjelog transfera preporuceno mi je da napravim dijagnosticku histeroskopiju i trombofilije.

----------


## Mausflee

> Cure hvala vam puno. Nakon neuspjelog transfera preporuceno mi je da napravim dijagnosticku histeroskopiju i trombofilije.



Da, i meni je tako bilo nakon spontanog, to je sve kako bi rekli standardna procedura

----------


## gregibela

Dina, ja sam histeroskopski vadila polip. Bez anestezije i stvarno nije nista strasno. Jos na monitoru gledas kak ti unutra ceprka. Mislim da nema velike razlike izmedju dijagnosticke histeroskopije. Jedino kaj sam ja isla privatno, a oni navodno imaju manje te instrumente pa nije bolno, za razliku od bolnica u kojima su navodno veci pa se ide pod laganu anesteziju.

----------


## gregibela

Evo i update od mene:
Danas 9. dan ciklusa endometeij 11,2 mm, a vodeci folikul 17 mm. MPO dr ovdje zadovoljan. Dakle, idem na FET u prirodnom ciklusu. Nisam nista od lijekova uzimala. Nakon fajta i bukvice koju sam danas imala s koordinatoricom (cijeli dan mi nakon sto sam joj javila nalaze UZV nije povratno javila sto dr kaze za dalje, a sto je poprilicno zeznuto u prirodnom ciklusu) dobila sam upute da sutra popodne apliciram stopericu Ovitrele i da je FET u sljedeci utorak. Totalni nam je kaos se izorganizirati, ali eto, izgleda da smo pocetkom tjedna u Pragu.

----------


## Mausflee

> Evo i update od mene:
> Danas 9. dan ciklusa endometeij 11,2 mm, a vodeci folikul 17 mm. MPO dr ovdje zadovoljan. Dakle, idem na FET u prirodnom ciklusu. Nisam nista od lijekova uzimala. Nakon fajta i bukvice koju sam danas imala s koordinatoricom (cijeli dan mi nakon sto sam joj javila nalaze UZV nije povratno javila sto dr kaze za dalje, a sto je poprilicno zeznuto u prirodnom ciklusu) dobila sam upute da sutra popodne apliciram stopericu Ovitrele i da je FET u sljedeci utorak. Totalni nam je kaos se izorganizirati, ali eto, izgleda da smo pocetkom tjedna u Pragu.


Oooo pa to su sjajne vijesti Gregibela, drzim fige! Endometrij ti je pravi  :Smile:

----------


## Limun555

> Da li je bila koja od vas na dijagnostickoj histeroskopiji? Kako izgleda, di ste isle....


Draga Dina ja sam bila prije 2 tj u Petrovoj, samo su zakljucili da ima puno priraslica... nalaze biopsije nisam dobila, dr koja mi je radila postupak nisam ni vidjela jer je anestezija vec pocela djelovat, a nisam je ni poslije vidjela... uglavnom mislim da ako vec dajemo toliko novaca za postpke da je mozda bolje histeroskopiju odraditi privatno pa si bar mirna da ce sve ok proci...

----------


## Dina06

Hvala Limun, najvjerojatnije cu privatno ic. Da li si dugo cekala?

----------


## Ria976

Što se tiče histeroskopije radila sam je 2 puta, privatno i oba puta i endo scratch.
Meni je neugodnije bilo ono što oni zovu toaleta rodnice nego sama histeroskopija ha ha. U biti postoje 2 vrste histeroskopije, dijagnostička ili office i operativna. Kod dijagnosticke nema dilatacije cerviksa pa se može radit bez anestezije. Sonda je 4 mm debela. Malo je neugodno kad se sonda pomiče lijevo desno jer izaziva grčeve slicne menstrualnim. A scratching endometrija je baš neugodan ali srećom kratko traje.
Gregibela mene jako zanima fet u prirodnom ciklusu. Koliko puta si morala ići na uzv ? Neznam bi li to bilo prikladno za mene s obzirom na godine, ali nisam nikad provala fet u prirodnom ciklusu. Uglavnom do sad nisam nikad imala problema sa zadebljavanjem endometrija.

----------


## gregibela

Ria, sad prvi put idem u prirodnom ciklusu ma FET. Napravila sam 3 UZV (danas bio treci). Po ovima iz Praga bila bi i 2 dovoljna, ali ja sam ovako radila u dogovoru s mojim MPO ovdje u Hr. Ja ti inace imam problema s pretjeranim zadebljanjem endometrija, pa mislim da je ovo za mene dobra varijanta. Jedino sto mi je u ovom postupku problematicno je to sto smrznuta blastica nije odlicne kvalitete (6. dan se razvila do blastice), ali druge nemamo...
Ovaj put mi je i endometrij i vodeci folikul super, po mom MPO i dr iz Praga, bilo bi idealno da imamo i odlicnu blasticu.... Ali idemo pozitivno...

----------


## Ria976

Gregibela navijam da sve prođe super.
Ne mogu se sad sjetit jeli kod tebe donacija u pitanju i čega? Moja poznanica je zatrudnila sa dvojkama pri fet-u u prirodnom ciklusu. Znam da je poslije transfera uzimala utrogestan samo. Al ne sjećam se jel uzela ovitrelle za ovulaciju ili ne.
Ja sam zadnja 3 postupka imala uvijek isti protokol, estrofem za endometrij i utrogestan. Znam da osim prir.ciklusa postoji još protokol sa decapeptylom 37.5 koji se uzme 21 dan ciklusa.
Koliko čitam po webu, uglavnom sa takvim protokolom pripremaju zene oko 40-te pogotovo kad je donacija u pitanju jer je navodno tako najbolje kontrolirat uvjete za transfer a ne žele riskirat. A prirodni ciklus kao može biti rizičan zbog preuranjene ovulacije ili nedostatka iste.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, ja sam tolatlno zbunjena. Prosli smo je 11 tt, od terapije uzimam 3x4mg Estrofem, 3x200 mg utrogestan, i Clexane 0,4. Sada polako se treba smanjivati terapija, i koliko sam ja upoznata, uglavnom se skida Estrofem, a utrogestan i Clexane ostaju. Barem su tako nekoliko žena koje znam. Meni su ovi iz Pronatala javili da skidam Estrofem od idućeg tjedna, od 19.9.i Utrogestan, a sto se tiče njih Clexane mogu prestati odmah?? (Ali ipak neka se savjetujem sa hematologom). 
Mislim sto će meni čuvati trudnoću ako skinem utrogestan? Ja ne znam jesu oni to meni na pamet poslali neku shemu ili sto ali ovo meni kao laiku nema smisla.
Da li je koja imala iskustvo sa mijenjanjem terapije? Molim vas savjet. Ja se bojim sve to prestati uzimati.

----------


## Mausflee

> Cure, ja sam tolatlno zbunjena. Prosli smo je 11 tt, od terapije uzimam 3x4mg Estrofem, 3x200 mg utrogestan, i Clexane 0,4. Sada polako se treba smanjivati terapija, i koliko sam ja upoznata, uglavnom se skida Estrofem, a utrogestan i Clexane ostaju. Barem su tako nekoliko žena koje znam. Meni su ovi iz Pronatala javili da skidam Estrofem od idućeg tjedna, od 19.9.i Utrogestan, a sto se tiče njih Clexane mogu prestati odmah?? (Ali ipak neka se savjetujem sa hematologom). 
> Mislim sto će meni čuvati trudnoću ako skinem utrogestan? Ja ne znam jesu oni to meni na pamet poslali neku shemu ili sto ali ovo meni kao laiku nema smisla.
> Da li je koja imala iskustvo sa mijenjanjem terapije? Molim vas savjet. Ja se bojim sve to prestati uzimati.


Meni su iz Pronatala kad sam bila trudna rekli da postupno smanjujem terapiju jer nakon 3 mjeseca posteljica preuzima funkciju cuvanja ploda. Sad s  obzirom da ja nazalost nisam dosla do 11 tjedna nisam ni krenula smanjivati pa ne mogu reci. Rominka bi ti mogla reci detaljnije, ali ne bi bilo lose da vidis sa ginekologom nasim koji se bavi umjetnom oplodnjom sta misli.
Mislim da je njima to definitivno protokol po kojem rade.
Isto tako vezano za clexane, ja sam isla po drugo misljenje kod privatnog hematologa i rekao mi je da s obzirom na moju dijagnozu 4g/5g ne vidi smisla da uzimam clexane, pogotovo ne dok jos nisam trudna, a za vrijeme trudnoce isto tako ne jer se radi o blagom riziku nasljedne trombofilije za trombozu.
To su mi potvrdili i iz klinike Beta plus.
Sto vise slusam price cura iz Praga, u biti je stvar u proceduri koja je ista za sve pa kome upali dobro, kome ne, pokusa next time, kako je netko rekao vec ovdje stvar srece.
Svakako bi trazila drugo mišljenje od nasih doktora, da pojasne detaljinije i da se ti osjecas sigurnije sa svime.

----------


## ivana_00

Cure, Pronatal u Pragu, koliko se čeka na prvi odgovor? Prošlo je skoro tjedan dana, a nismo dobili povratni odgovor pa da li je to normalno ili...? I da li se jave mailom ili zovu?

----------


## Ria976

Lovelife ja isto mislim da nakon 12 tt proizvodnju progesterona preuzima posteljica i onda nema više potrebe za nadoknadom. Ali utrogestan se po odluci doktora moze uzimati i duže vrijeme pa čak i do kraja trudnoće. Za clexane stvarno neznam šta bi rekla. Na dosta mjesta sam pročitala da homozigoti za mthfr mutaciju, kao ja, trebaju do kraja trudnoće a opet i meni je hematolog rekao da mi uopće ne treba clexane. Sve je to sivo područje. Ako si ga uzimala samo preventive radi onda vjerovatno možes prestati.

----------


## Ria976

Cure dal netko zna od koga se može dobit uputnica za nk stanice ubojice. Dal može socijalni ginekolog dati.? Ili mora bit mpo doktor?

----------


## Limun555

Cure molim pomoc, opet

----------


## Lovelife

Mausflee i RIA, hvala vam na odgovoru. Ma mene buni to sto sada uzimam puno Estrofema-  12 mg, i onda odmah skidam na 6 mg.. nema ništa postupno, tipa svaki dan ili svaki dr.po 2 mg, sto mi se čini da je manji šok za tijelo. A svakako ću pitati svoju mpo dr., ali kontrolu imam tek 21.9., pa ne znam sto do onda? 
Jer utrogestan i Clexane ne smetaju, ali da li Estrofem može štetiti? 
Sto se tiče Clexane, hematolozi ga nedaju za mutaciju PAi, ali kad sam ja pitala hemtologicu da lu bi ga ona uzimala na mojem mjestu, rekla je da bi!!!
Tako da se njega ne bojim uzimati, ali kažem Estrofema imam veliku dozu.

----------


## gregibela

Draga Lovelife, ja sam u svojoj trudnoci uzimala 3x2 Uteogestana dnevno prva 3 mjeseca. Koliko se sjecam nakon toga nista osim folne. Svakako se mozes savjetovati i sa svojim gin. ovdje u Hr koji ce ti voditi trudnocu.

----------


## Limun555

Cure molim pomoc. Na Duphastonu sam, radi uskladjivanja, no krenulo mi je krvarenje sada svjetla krv ne vise smedji iscjedak, pa su mi u Pragu rekli da pojacam dozu no i dalje krvarim... cini mi se da ce menstruacija. Naravno nisam isla ovaj puta kod mpo lijecnika osim u petrovu ali tamo se nitko ne javlja... Da li je netko imao slicna iskustva s Duphastonim i pocetkom krvarenja... uopce ne znam sta da radim...
Pozz

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Limun, nemam iskustva da ti mogu pomoći.
Gregibela, to je bila uspješna trudnoća do kraja? Hvala ti

----------


## gregibela

Draga Limun, ni ja nemam s tim iskustva. Javi im u Prag sve i trazi jasnu uputu sto da radis. Ili zovi svog soc. ginekologa i reci mi kakva je situacija.
Lovelife, da - to je bila uspjesna trudnoca. Sad je prvasica, skolarka. I ta prva 3 mjeseca sam morala mirovati jer mi je vjerojatno jaknik bio extra povecan od hormona ili je cista bila na njemu. Dakle ta prva tri mjeseca sam vaginalno uzimala 6 utrogestana dnevno. Nakon toga vise ne i sve je bilo po ps-u. Uredna trudnoca i porod te cudo od djeteta.

----------


## Panta13

Meni je u Pronatala prije idućeg FET-a tražen nalaz N. K. stanice. U MPO privatnog ginekologa u Splitu mi je rečeno da se ne radi u RH jer je relativno nova stvar. Zvala sam i Zg., ali ni tamo nisu radili. Kada sam javila Pronatalu da taj pregled nisam u mogućnosti napraviti, odgovor je bio da može i bez toga, pa sam radila samo histeroskopiju s mikrobiološkom analizom endometrija i briseve cerviksa i sve je bilo uredno. To je moje iskustvo.

----------


## Ria976

Panta13, vjerovatno je u pitanju bila pretraga na NK iz endometrija? I meni se čini da se kod nas to nigdje ne radi. Slala sam upite u jednu kliniku u Zg koja radi sve moguće biopsije ali nk stanice ipak ne. Znači jedino se može kod nas obavit iz krvi i to sam našla privatnu kliniku u Zg kod kojih to košta 2500 kn a rekli su mi da to mogu i na uputnicu napravit jer i oni šalju krv na analizu u Merkur.
U nedoumici sam jer je skupa pretraga a neznam uopće koji je smisao toga?
A moj soc.ginekolog mi je dosad davao uputnice za sve što mi je trebalo, pa ako on može napisat uputnicu to bi bilo super. Još bi morala putovat u Zg a to mi dodatno diže trošak.
Panta13 nakon koliko neuspjelih postupaka su tebi tražili tu pretragu?

----------


## Lovelife

Cure, u nekim grupama su zenice pisale da nije isto NK stanice iz krvi i iz endometrija..da je moguće da se ne dobije točan , tj. precizan rezultat iz krvi

----------


## Limun555

Lovelife hvala ti svejedno  :Smile:

----------


## Limun555

> Draga Limun, ni ja nemam s tim iskustva. Javi im u Prag sve i trazi jasnu uputu sto da radis. Ili zovi svog soc. ginekologa i reci mi kakva je situacija.
> Lovelife, da - to je bila uspjesna trudnoca. Sad je prvasica, skolarka. I ta prva 3 mjeseca sam morala mirovati jer mi je vjerojatno jaknik bio extra povecan od hormona ili je cista bila na njemu. Dakle ta prva tri mjeseca sam vaginalno uzimala 6 utrogestana dnevno. Nakon toga vise ne i sve je bilo po ps-u. Uredna trudnoca i porod te cudo od djeteta.


Hvala ti puno, otisla sam napraviti Uzv poslala im pa cu sad vidjet sto kazu. Uglavnom endometrij mi je 3,8mm sto god to uopce znacilo

----------


## Staples

Cure! Prijavljujem betu na 15DT od 1628 :Smile:  prva ikad. Vrlo nestvarno. Krajnje sam oprezna i ne zelim se unaprijed jako veseliti da se ne bi razocarala. Izvadila sam i 13DT bila oko 600 pa sam cekala da se potvrdi bar neko duplanje.

Moze info do kad ste vi u postupcima pile decortin? Meni kazu do 12 tjedna trudnoce.

----------


## Dina06

Staples čestitam od srca!!!!! Prekrasno je bilo pročitati tvoju poruku sa velikom betom!!!!

----------


## Lovelife

Staples! Super Beta! Čestitam!! Ja sam pila Decortin 40 dana pola tablete svaki dan-2,5 mg. I kada sam popila kutiju, prestala, tako su mi rekli.

----------


## Limun555

Staples pa to je prekrasnooo mogu si misliti kolko si uzbudjena  :Smile:  sve ce to biti super do kraja

----------


## Ria976

Uuuu Staples, super, čestitam. Vidiš da je dobar znak ne imati puno simptoma.!
Uživaj.

----------


## Mausflee

> Cure! Prijavljujem betu na 15DT od 1628 prva ikad. Vrlo nestvarno. Krajnje sam oprezna i ne zelim se unaprijed jako veseliti da se ne bi razocarala. Izvadila sam i 13DT bila oko 600 pa sam cekala da se potvrdi bar neko duplanje.
> 
> Moze info do kad ste vi u postupcima pile decortin? Meni kazu do 12 tjedna trudnoce.


Yayyyyy!!!! Koje veselje!!! Bravo bravo, uzivaj u svakom trenutku!!! Decortin je Prednison u biti kaj ne? Pijes cijelu kutiju i to je to, rako su meni rekli iz Praga, poka tablete dnevno.
Bas sam sretna da ti je uspjelo Staples, konacno je prekinut niz negativnih beta od nas ostalih, cestitam!!! <3 <3 <3

----------


## Staples

Hvala cure! Samo evo da potraje. Pregled kod doktora je 18/09 da vidimo s cim raspolazemo :Smile:  On je za sada zadovoljan i kaze da vise ne treba vadit betu i drzimo fige. Mislim ne znam sta za ovaj postupak nismo napravili. Evo isla sam i na namjestanje zdjelice kod masera. Nivo D vitamina u krvi mi je isto bio ovom postpku koliko je opetimalno..cuda..
@Mausflee ja imam veliku kutiju od decortina od 20mg pa ga dijelim na 1/4 jer pijem po 5mg. Da decortin je prednison. Ovakvim tempom bi pila zilijon dana tu kutiju

----------


## Mausflee

> Hvala cure! Samo evo da potraje. Pregled kod doktora je 18/09 da vidimo s cim raspolazemo On je za sada zadovoljan i kaze da vise ne treba vadit betu i drzimo fige. Mislim ne znam sta za ovaj postupak nismo napravili. Evo isla sam i na namjestanje zdjelice kod masera. Nivo D vitamina u krvi mi je isto bio ovom postpku koliko je opetimalno..cuda..
> @Mausflee ja imam veliku kutiju od decortina od 20mg pa ga dijelim na 1/4 jer pijem po 5mg. Da decortin je prednison. Ovakvim tempom bi pila zilijon dana tu kutiju


Super, super sve se poklopilo i zato se i desilo  :Smile: 
Ja sam imala 20 tableta po 5mg, znaci pila 1/2 tablete i ispalo mi 40 dana da sam pila

----------


## gregibela

Staples cestitam od srca!!!!!!!!
Stvarno je bilo krajnje vrijeme za neku pozitivu ovdje. I mi onda dobijemo vise nade.
Samo opusteno, uzivaj u predivnim vijestima!

----------


## Tinca18

Staples čestitam, super beta, jeeee.
Konacno da je prekinut niz negative.
Samo smireno, i javljaj nam stanje i dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## Panta13

Ria, meni je Pronatal tražio N. K. stanice nalaz nakon prvog i zasada jedinog ET-a koji nažalost nije bio uspješan u veljači. Kako sam imala jednu prirodnu trudnoću, pretpostavljam da nemam antitijela koja bi djelovala na implantaciju. Ne znam jel se varam, no nitko mi od njih to i nije puno pojašnjavao. Staples, čestitam.

----------


## Brananis

Staples, čestitam! Sve znaš, samo hrabro dalje, bit će ok. Pišem na mobu pa ne znam gdje su smajlići, ali zamisli ih mnogo.

----------


## Ria976

Panta13, hoćes radit tu pretragu? Ja uopće ne vjerujem u tu teoriju al eto šta mogu? Javila sam se Jeleni i poslala joj ono što su mi napisali iz labosa iz Zg-a pa da mi doktor reće jel to TO šta oni traže. Rekla sam da iz endometrija ne rade kod nas.

----------


## Rominka

Staples, cestitam od srca  :Zaljubljen:  mogli bi biti duplici. Za decortin se dogovorins dr. Ako nemas neke posebne indikacije za njega, pijes ga do kraja 12 tt, kao i estrofem. Ako su duplici, jedino sto bi ti moglo ostati do kraja je utogestan.

----------


## ivana_00

Ria976, Lovelife, Mausflee, Panta13...vidim da vi imate iskustva s Pronatalom u Češkoj pa možete mi, molim vas, reći koliko ste čekale na njihov prvi povratni odgovor i kako su vam se javili? Mailom, telefonom...?

----------


## Panta13

Ria 976, ne mislim radit tu pretragu. Već sam iskeširala na histeroskopiju i sve moguće briseve, a vrlo mi je tanak buđet ove godine radi korona pošasti, pa kalkuliram svaki izdatak ako ću pokušat još. S obzirom da su mi iz Pronatala rekli da neće bit potrebno, odlučila sam ić sa ovim što imam, dakle histeroskopskim nalazom, mikrobiološkim nalazom endometrija, papa nalazom, cervikalnim brisevima i to je to. Inače, već se polako se hladim od svega, vidim da je sve ovo biznis pa nastojim ostat bar malo hladne glave...

----------


## Ria976

Ivana 00 ja sam im se javila mailom. Mislim da mi je već sutradan odgovorila Jelena. Ja sam odmah tražila komunikaciju mailom i da ne želim dolazit na konzultacije u Prag jer mi je to preskupo. Razmjenili smo nalaze, napravila još što su oni tražili. Doktor je rekao svoje mišljenje i to je to. Nisam trazila skype konzultacije. Inaće, prvi postupak i još 3. i 4. sa vlast.jajnim stanicama smo radili u PFC -u. Ja sam nekako iščitavajući forume odlučila se za njih jer su glasili za najbolje, ali s vremenom sam shvatila da je uglavnom sreća najbitniji faktor a osim toga samozalaganje, istraživanje. Jer oni svi rade slično. A onda kako se neuspjesi gomilaju traže dodatne pretrage. Ja sam toliko toga iščitala o ovoj temi u zadnjih 5 godina da bi mogla otvorit savjetovalište haha. U svakom slučaju nadam se da kod tebe neće biti takav slučaj jer ima puno njih kojima uspije iz prve , naročito kad je donacija u pitanju.

----------


## Mausflee

> Ria976, Lovelife, Mausflee, Panta13...vidim da vi imate iskustva s Pronatalom u Češkoj pa možete mi, molim vas, reći koliko ste čekale na njihov prvi povratni odgovor i kako su vam se javili? Mailom, telefonom...?


Hej Ivana, ja sam im se javila mailom, a od njih sam dobila mailom odgovor kroz par dana. Sva daljnja komunikacija je bila mailom, s time da smo se mi odlucili na konzulatacije sa dr. Mardesicem uživo iako smo imali opciju putem skypa. 
Nakon konzultacija, donoricu (mi smo isli na donirane jajne stanice) su nasli dosta brzo, mislim kroz mjesec dana.

----------


## Panta13

> Ria976, Lovelife, Mausflee, Panta13...vidim da vi imate iskustva s Pronatalom u Češkoj pa možete mi, molim vas, reći koliko ste čekale na njihov prvi povratni odgovor i kako su vam se javili? Mailom, telefonom...?


Ja sam Pronatal kontaktirala mailom, po preporuci kolegice kojoj je donacija uspjela, odmah sam navela dijagnoze, nalaze, br. pokušaja MPO sa vlastitim j. s., muževe nalaze, potom mi se mailom javila koordinatorica kroz 2 ili 3 radna dana i pojasnila detalje, znala sam da želim na donaciju, tako da sam se odmah zainteresirala za taj paket, uplatila sam za konzultacije putem skypea, taj razgovor je zakazan nakon neka dva tjedna od uplate, imali smo cca 45 min. razgovor s liječnicom i koordinatoricom na temu daljeg postupka i mog protokola, pojašnjenja i sl. Nakon toga sam uplatila polog za donaciju i odmah se krenulo u traženje donorice, povratnu info. da su pronašli donoricu sam dobila  kroz dva tjedna nakon skypea. Možda je to zato jer nismo imali nikakvih preferencija u vezi visine, težine, čak ni boje kose ili očiju, ja sam izrazito tamnoputa al stavili smo sve od plavih očiju do crnih, ni tjelesna građa nam nije puno značila. Pratili su da je krvna grupa podudarna. Nakon toga su mi ponuđena dva termina za usklađivanje, izabrala sam odmah prvi, pila Yasmin cca mjesec ipo, pa nakon M., uvedena mi je standardna estrofem i dekortin terapija. Kod mene nema ikakvih dodatnih terapija, dakle samo standardni protokol do dolaska u Češku i ET-a.

----------


## zeljkala

> Cure! Prijavljujem betu na 15DT od 1628 prva ikad. Vrlo nestvarno. Krajnje sam oprezna i ne zelim se unaprijed jako veseliti da se ne bi razocarala. Izvadila sam i 13DT bila oko 600 pa sam cekala da se potvrdi bar neko duplanje.
> 
> Moze info do kad ste vi u postupcima pile decortin? Meni kazu do 12 tjedna trudnoce.


Cestitam!!!!! Odlicne vijesti, zelim ti mirnu trudnocu

----------


## gregibela

Mi sutra putujemo za Prag. Ovaj put cemo spavati u sklopu klinike (Pronatal) jer idemo samo na FET pa ne bu vremena za uzivanje u Pragu. Jel tko spavao kod njih? Zanima me ima li dorucak u sklopu toga? Jako sam nervozna kad sam gladna pa cisto da znam. Drzte fige da ovaj smrzlic prezivi odmrzavanje i da dodje do FET-a. Nije bas odlican, tek se 6-ti dan razvio u blasticu i takav je zaledjen pa nam treba i dosta srece...

----------


## Mausflee

> Mi sutra putujemo za Prag. Ovaj put cemo spavati u sklopu klinike (Pronatal) jer idemo samo na FET pa ne bu vremena za uzivanje u Pragu. Jel tko spavao kod njih? Zanima me ima li dorucak u sklopu toga? Jako sam nervozna kad sam gladna pa cisto da znam. Drzte fige da ovaj smrzlic prezivi odmrzavanje i da dodje do FET-a. Nije bas odlican, tek se 6-ti dan razvio u blasticu i takav je zaledjen pa nam treba i dosta srece...


Gregibela drzim ti fige i zelim puno srece!!!! U sklopu Pronatala di je mali hotel imas kao mali birc koji je dobar gdje imas za pojest kolace koji su fini i mislim da je bilo i slanog za pojest, kava, cajevi i sl. Neces ostati gladna  :Smile:

----------


## Staples

@Gregibela sretno sutra! Drzim fige. Vjerujem da je malac ok inace ga ne bi zamrzavali. Nisu bas tak neozbiljni. Javljaj sve. sta su ovaj put rekli za endic?

----------


## gregibela

Hvala svima na drzanju figa.
Sad sam u prirodnom ciklusu, znaci bez ljekova osim stoperice koju sam uzela u utorak. Endometrij super, u petak mi je bio 13,5 mm (13 dan ciklusa).
FET planiran u utorak.

----------


## Ria976

Gregibela, doručak ti je u cijeni. Sobe su ok. Iako se ne može usporedit sa Clarion hotelom u koji smo bili kad smo postupke radili u PFC. Želim Vam puno sreće i javi kako je prošlo.

----------


## gregibela

Nista od naseg odlaska. Kcerka nam se prehladila i ima visoku temperaturu  :Sad: 
Sad 3 dana jedemo sendvice koje smo spremili za put  :Wink:

----------


## Lovelife

Ivana_00, ja sam isto kao i cure klinike kontaktirala mailom, Pronatal, Pronatal u Č.Budejovicama i PFC. Vise se ne sjećam tko je prvi odgovorio, ali od svih sam relativno brzo dobila odgovor. Mene je najviše vukao Pronatal, ne znam zašto. 
Sve smo riješili mailom, dobiješ upute koje sve nalaze trebate ti i suprug napraviti. A sve sto ti nije jasno pitaj. Ono sto je meni smetalo je sto sam se osjećala kao sam svoj menadžer u moru tih nalaza. Meni je to bilo jako naporno uz posao. Ja sam gledala i za Makedoniju, ali smo odustali zbog daljine, a i ne rade sa svježim js. A cure koje su već duže u ovoj priči su rekle da je puno bolje sa svježim. Ja sam zadovoljna sa našom koordinatoricom iz Pronatala, iako je bilo nekih sitnica, vise zbog toga sto mi ne znamo puno toga pa smo zbunjeni, u strahu, Itd.
Mislim da su i PFC i Pronatal dobre klinike, a u svemu treba i sreće. Mi kada smo bili u Pronatalu, uvijek je bilo dosta ljudi, pa vjerojatno i to govori o tome da su dobri, jer ljudi dolaze.
U svakonslučaju, puno sreće ti želim!

Gregibela, bas mi je zao da niste otišli sada!

----------


## gregibela

Ivana, mi smo isto Pronatal kontaktirali mailom. Bio je potreban jos jedan mail podsjetnik da odgovore nakon 2 tjedna, ali je bilo frisko oko Nove godine pa ajde... Konzultacije nismo dodatne uzimali. Koordinatorica nam je javila koje sve pretrage trebamo napraviti (hrpu njih). Nakon sto smo im javili nalaze svih pretraga su mene stavili ma tzv. Mock postupak, da vide kako reagiram pod estrofemom. I onda se krenulo u trazenje donorice (negdje krajem veljace)... Medjutim, taman u tom periodu je dosla korona i sve je stalo. I onda odjednom u lipnju, kao grom iz vedra neba, javili da imaju donoricu. Jave ti neke osnovne podatke o njoj i pitaju jel pristajes. Onda krece uskladjivanje ciklusa i priprema za odlazak u Prag. Moje iskustvo je da nema osobitog individualiziranog pristupa. Kod uskladjivanja s donoricom uopce nisu uzeli u obzir da je meni ciklus skracen i zaboravili su na rezultate onog Mock postupka. Na sve to sam ih ja trebala podsjecati, nakon cega su mijenjali terapiju i duzinu uzimanja iste. Kad smo dosli u Prag uglavnom ti se sve svodi na komunikaciju s koordinatoricom. Tek na moje ekstra inzistiranje me je dr pregledala na dan punkcije donorice i uzimanja uzorka od muza. Inace bi direktno dosla samo na transfer i tada prvi put vidjela doktora. Ja sam dosta razocarana cijelim pristupom. Jer od 9.dana ciklusa kad im javis za endometrij pa do transfera te inace doslovno nitko ne bi pregledao. Ali to je moje osobno iskustvo i ne mora znaciti da je svima tako. Ako sam mislila da si samo broj u MPO postupcima po hrvatskim bolnicama, tamo tek shvatis da si jos veci broj samo kod njih i za puno, puno, puno vise novaca. Jedini plus je eto to sto imaju omiguceni donaciju. Neki imaju srece pa im uspju potrefiti i da bude pozitivno iz prve, a nekima i ne. Mozda ti ovo djeluje obeshrabrujuce, ali nemoj. Osobno poznajem dvije cure kojima je uspjelo iz prve, a ima ih i dosta ovdje na forumu.

----------


## Dina06

Nažalost, slažem se s Gregibelom. Ja sam u drugoj klinici u kojoj sam samo broj...Individualiziranog pristupa nema. Prepušten si sam sebi. Nakon neuspjelog transfera komunikacija s njima je nikakva. Ja sam jako razočarana. I nisam zadovoljna niti malo. Imam još embrija kod njih ali obzirom na njihov odnos i ponašanje ne vjerujem u svoj uspjeh. Eto...preveliko je razočarenje...a previše energije, novaca, vremena, živaca...itd. Onako...osjećaš se prevareno.

----------


## Panta13

Ooo da...
Sve potpisujem, pod isti način. Da sam znala kakav je to rad na traci, "sljedeća molim", bila bih s mužem uzela one time shot, donirani E., bez obzira na njegove odlične nalaze i činjenicu da smo mogli ići na paket donacija j. s. Sad imamo još 3 E tamo, a iskreno, ne znam kada ni hoću li opet... Naravno, mnogima uspije. No, treba dobro sagledat koliko daleko se može ići, jer je to veeeeeliki biznis, sa neizbježnim "još samo provjerite ovo" aranžmanom.

----------


## Dina06

E cure da li se mora ići na dva embrija na transfer ili može sa jednim?

----------


## Mausflee

> E cure da li se mora ići na dva embrija na transfer ili može sa jednim?


U Pronatalu biras koliko ces, mislim da je tako i u drugim klinikama koliko sam citala po forumu, nista se ne mora, ti odlucujes

----------


## gregibela

Dina ti sama biras koliko E hoces da ti vrate.

----------


## Dina06

Hvala cure!

----------


## gregibela

Mausflee to sto si napisala da je uvijek puno ljudi u klinici upravo moze i biti razlog zasto padaju u kvaliteti. Misljenje mog MPO u HR je da upravo zbog velike potraznje za donoricama, uzimaju sve i svasta. Kaze da je totalno porazavajuca cinjenica i ustvari veliki neuspjeh da oni kod mladih i zdravih donorica dobiju po 4-5 js. Realno, toliko dobijem i ja s 39 godina i izuzetno niskim AMH-om u stimuliranom ciklusu. To je sve jedan veliki biznis. I kad tako gledam, tragicno je da sam i ja iz postupka s doniranim js dobila 2 blastociste + 1 sestodnevnu (znaci lose kvalitete). Mi smo im unaprijed napomenuli da ako procijene da su muzevi spermici losi, da pristajemo i na donaciju sperme... Tako da smatram iskljucivo njihovom krivicom takav rezultat.

----------


## Dina06

Pitanje je da li su to mlade i zdrave donorice. Ja u ništa vise ne vjerujem.

----------


## Lovelife

Cure istina je da nema nekog individualnog pristupa, ali ne vjerujem bas da bi nam podvaljivali “sve i svašta”. Ipak danas postoji internet i brzina lošeg glasa se brzo širi, mislim da si to nebi dozvolili, ja se iskreno nadam. Ja znam za nekoliko cura koje su rodile donacijom i sve je u redu. Najgore je sto se osjećamo sami u tome, pogotovo kada uspjeh izostaje. Koliko parova ima da nemaju nikakvu dijagnozu a nikako da ostvare trudnoću. Iako nije lako, nemojte potonuti. Jedna zenica je prošle godine dobila mislim čak 9 embrija, netko ih dobije 2. Ima i sreća svoje prste u tome. Ali da bas ništa ne vjerujemo sto kazu u klinici, da li onda uopće ulaziti u sve ovo? Već sam napisala i u prijašnjim postovima da je moja mpo dr rekla da smo dobro odlučili kada smo se odlučili za Pronatal.. vjerujte mi kamen sa srca mi je pao. Jer, iako nama Hzzo financira onih 1000€, naši dr.ovdje nemaju pravo sugerirati niti jednu kliniku, odluka je na nama. A netko tko je dugi niz godina u ovome zna kako se rad  (mislim na doktore). Iskreno se nadam da se ipak drže profesionalne etike, u protivnom lažu. Mislite da ne bi bilo nekih ozbiljnih tužbi prema njima da se rađaju bolesna djeca? Upravo se i ide na donaciju većinom kada kod nas nešto nije u redu, sa našim stanicama.

----------


## gregibela

Lovelife ne mislim da da se radjaju bolesna djeca i sl, ali bi trebalo biti zabrinjavajuce da kao svijetli primjer navodis jednu zenicu od prosle godine koja je eto dobila veci broj embrija. To bi trebao biti standard, a ne cudo jednom godisnje. Iznimka bi trebalo biti da se dobije mali broj embrija. Jer donorice bi trebale biti zdrave i mlade zenice. Ja ne znam u cemu je problem... Nama je sama koordinatorica rekla da ne ocekujemo veliki broj js, da se uglavnom dobije par komada. Je li stvar da stede na lijekovima pa su stimulacije blage? Ili nesto drugo? Ne znam... Ali kao sto sam navela svoj slucaj, nisam sigurna da ulazu maksimalan trud. Niti nalaze nisu pogledali prije nego su mi dali protokol. To smatram jednim velikim kiksom. Dobiti jedan dobar embrij i 2 losija ne smatram uspjehom. I tu ne bi trebao biti faktor srece. Ako imas zdrave js i dovoljan broj njih, strucno si odlucio da je sperma MM kvalitetna za postupak, onda taj rezultat svakako nije dobar. Da ponovno napomenem, potpisali smo i da pristajemo na donorsku spermu ako uzorak MM nije zadovoljavajuc. Takodjer, bili su upoznati sa mojim endometrijem. Zasto im u startu nije palo na pamet da idemo na vracanje u prirodnom ciklusu kad mi je eto tad super endometrij? Moje tijelo je proslo 2 uspjesne trudnoce i prema situaciji koja se sad na kontrolama u prirodnom ciklusu pokazala, sve je super...  Ne mislim da nas “lazu” i sl, ali mislim da ne ulazu dovoljan trud bas zbog prevelikog biznisa koji je to postalo. Svi smo mi krenuli tamo s nadom u uspjeh. Ja osobno sam ostala razocarana i zadnja sansa koju dajem Pragu je taj losiji smrznuti 6- dnevni embrij. Previse je to novaca, truda i zivaca za to sto oni daju. Naravno sa im se u moru postupaka dogodi i uspjeh, ti i druge zenice koje su ostale trudne su primjer toga. Ali samo pogledajmo broj neuspjelih postupaka ovdje na forumu u zadnje vrijeme... Vecina nas se odlucila na donaciju upravo iz razloga manjka svojih js ili lose kvalitete istih. A zasto je onda tako mala uspjesnost?

----------


## Lovelife

Gregibela, razumijem te.. imaš pravo, tvoja pitanja su na mjestu. Toliko truda, a da onda većina ovisi o sreći? 
Ja sam se osvrnula vise na to da li nam podvaljuju loše i neprovjerene stanice. Da li si ih ti pitala to sve? Mislim, kako je koordinatorica znala unaprijed da nećete dobiti “puno” stanica?? A već smo ranije ovdje komentirale da je doista broj dobivenih stanica sve manji, i dobro je pitanje zašto je to tako. Mi smo npr.dobili 8 js, na kraju 3 embrija.

----------


## Mausflee

> Mausflee to sto si napisala da je uvijek puno ljudi u klinici upravo moze i biti razlog zasto padaju u kvaliteti. Misljenje mog MPO u HR je da upravo zbog velike potraznje za donoricama, uzimaju sve i svasta. Kaze da je totalno porazavajuca cinjenica i ustvari veliki neuspjeh da oni kod mladih i zdravih donorica dobiju po 4-5 js. Realno, toliko dobijem i ja s 39 godina i izuzetno niskim AMH-om u stimuliranom ciklusu. To je sve jedan veliki biznis. I kad tako gledam, tragicno je da sam i ja iz postupka s doniranim js dobila 2 blastociste + 1 sestodnevnu (znaci lose kvalitete). Mi smo im unaprijed napomenuli da ako procijene da su muzevi spermici losi, da pristajemo i na donaciju sperme... Tako da smatram iskljucivo njihovom krivicom takav rezultat.


A nemam pojma, ali da u pravilu donorice dobiju malo jajnih stanica, sto je i meni bilo cudno, zasto je tako ne bi znala, pitanje je isto koliko puta te donorice godisnje doniraju? Nasa je imala 6 i od toga su bila 4 jako dobra embrija. Nisam ulazila u to kad smo krenuli jer u pocetku bilo toliko informacija i svega da se ne snalazis. Sad nakon 3 pokusaja smo pametniji. Ocito imaju uspjeha ili ljudi ne bi isli tamo, zasto nekome bude uspjesno drugome ne, ovisi o tisuci faktora. Mislim da se zaista sve mora poklopiti da do trudnoce dođe, tu mislim od fizicke spreme do psihicke. Ja sam se prvi puta spremila fizicki, ali sam psihicki bila koma. Drugi puta sam stvarno bila spremna i super sam se osjecala i zato je doslo do trudnoce koja nazalost nije izdrzala do kraja. Treci puta fizicki sam bila dobro, psihicki imam osjecaj da sam samu sebe uvjerila i nabildala da je to to, mislim da smo mozda isli prebrzo nakon spontanog, tu mislim na psihu prije svega.
I kao sto je Rominka rekla prije, i ako ne uspije uopce to nije tragedija, ali do toga se dolazi postepeno. To je ono o cemu sada razmisljam, da li nastavljamo i do kada ili se jedostavno pomirimo da necemo imati dijete koju cu ja roditi? Mozemo usvojiti i to nam je opcija.
Da li je netko isao u Belgiju na donirane? Vidjela sam da je netko stavio link, pa sam malo gledala.
Malo sam oduzila, ali eto....

----------


## Ria976

Ja nisam nikad bila na donaciju jajnih st.u svjezem postupku pa ne mogu reći ništa iz vlast.iskustva. Ali dosta sam razmišljala o tome čitajući vaše postove. 
Nekad se pitam kako su nastali embriji za donaciju? To moraju biti nekakvi ostaci. Jer ne vjerujem da bi parovi kad više ne žele još djece tako olako donirali svoje embrije koji su eventualno od doniranih jaj.stanica i muževog sjemena.
Imam svoju teoriju da oni jedan dio jajnih stanica od donorica iskoriste baš za stvaranje embrija za donaciju. I spoje ih sa doniranim sjemenom. Isto tako Vama koje ste u postupcima sa doniranim jajnim stanicama daju otprilike 4 embrija pa ako uspije. Jer ipak je ovo biznis a mi se svi opet vracamo i kad ne uspije. Jer nema logike da mlada zena sa prosjećnim amh vrijednostima dobije toliko malo jajnih stanica. Meni je dr. Kult u jedinom postupku sto sam kod njih radila zbog povišenih vrijednosti amh dao slabiju stimulaciju, ako se dobro sjecam bilo je oko 150 jedinica gonala. Imala sam tada 40 godina. On je sumnjao u policisticne jajnike zbog amh koji mi je bio oko 55. I tada, znaci u mojoj 40 oj godini zivota ja sam bila dobila 12 zrelih jajnih stanica. 11 ih se bilo oplodilo, 4 je ostalo za transfer jer naravno kvaliteta je bila slabija.

----------


## Lovelife

Ria, mi smo, kada smo prvi puta došli u kliniku potpisali brdo papira, između kojima je bilo sto i sa ostatkom naših embrija kada ih vise ne želimo vraćati ili čuvati- da li ih dati za istraživanje ili uništiti. Misliš da bi te embrije iskoristili za neki drugi par? Ili samo js iz te stimulacije? Da li za broj embrija možemo “okriviti” samo jajne stanice ili i kvalitetu spermija?  Često bude da žene izvode čudesa,a muškarci nastave po starom- puse, junk food, i sl, a to sve utječe na kvalitetu spermija. Nisam doktor, ovo su samo moja razmišljanja. A ovo su stvarno ozbiljna pitanja, i ja se iskreno nadam da imaju etički kodeks i da ga se drže. U protivnom je sve laž. A radi se o ljudskim životima.

----------


## Ria976

Lovelife, mislim na jajne stanice samo. Možda sam u krivu ali crv sumnje postoji haha. 
I stvarno nije pošteno da jedan par za istu cijenu dobije npr.6 embrija a jedan 3. Mislim da bi tu trebala u svakom postupku bit nekakva garancija. Ja znam da je teško o tome govorit na taj način jer radi se o mogućim živim bićima a ne o stvarima. Naravno kad idemo sa svojim jajnim stanicama onda je to dr.situacija. Al uglavnom ste sve imale oko 4 embrija. A to je zabrinjavajuće malo.

----------


## Limun555

Evo sad si i ja malo razmisljam o tome sto pisete, nije bas moguce da sve te mlade zene imaju bas tako lose stanice... mozda su im stimulacije puno slabije to bi mi prvo palo na pamet. A i kad se radi o anonimnoj doborici mozes svima staviti soli na rep... jer to je velika masinerija i ko zna sta se tu sve dogadja i podvaljuje to stvarno nikako ne mozemo znati. Bas cu pitati svoju koordinatoricu sto se to dogadja i pise okolo mozda ima neki komentar  :Smile:  samo se nadam da ona nije clan ove grupe

----------


## Isla

Pratim vas več dugo i imam potrebu ohrabriti pogotovo nove članice koje traže savjet. Imamo jedno dijete, DE, iz Praga. Uspjelo od prve. Iskreno, nije me briga od kud je i kako su došli do stanica jer nikada nebismo imali dijete da nema donacije. Kod nas su zakoni vrlo strogi i same ste vjerojatno iskusile koliko je sve rigidno i koliko se pazi da nema manipulacija stanicama. Vjerujem da i Česi paze. Mi smo išli s punim povjerenjem. Korinatorica je uvijek odgovarala sažeto i kratko no konkretno. Ako smo željeli pojašnjenje, dobili smo. Hoću reći, svi koji se mučite po našim klinikama i neide-krenite u Češku i neče vam biti žao.

----------


## sejla

> Ria, mi smo, kada smo prvi puta došli u kliniku potpisali brdo papira, između kojima je bilo sto i sa ostatkom naših embrija kada ih vise ne želimo vraćati ili čuvati- da li ih dati za istraživanje ili uništiti. Misliš da bi te embrije iskoristili za neki drugi par? Ili samo js iz te stimulacije? Da li za broj embrija možemo “okriviti” samo jajne stanice ili i kvalitetu spermija?  Često bude da žene izvode čudesa,a muškarci nastave po starom- puse, junk food, i sl, a to sve utječe na kvalitetu spermija. Nisam doktor, ovo su samo moja razmišljanja. A ovo su stvarno ozbiljna pitanja, i ja se iskreno nadam da imaju etički kodeks i da ga se drže. U protivnom je sve laž. A radi se o ljudskim životima.


I mi smo svojedobno dobili taj papir, međutim kako mi naše još uvijek čuvamo za naš zadnji pokušaj, a to pitanje što s preostalim ako odustanemo smo još uvijek ostavili otvorenim. Uglavnom, mogu se ili uništiti ili donirati klinici za različita istraživanja, no nije ih moguće donirati za transfer nekom drugom paru.
A što se tiče donorki, mislim da mogu svega dva tri puta ako se ne varam, nije naravno moguće neograničeno...

----------


## Staples

Na 6+1 prijavljujem 1 kucajuce srceko i malog covjeka od 2.8mm ( drugi embrij nije ostao s nama). Sve kaze dr A izgleda skolski za ovu fazu. Statistika je za nas pragmatike 15% sanse da do 12tj plod ode. I kasnije 2%. Sljedeci pregled za 2tj da vidimo jel sve ok.
Inace dr kaze, sto se tice malog broja embrija, da je vazno da je js kvalitetna jer onda i od samo 1 embrija nastaje trudnoca. Embriolog kojeg sam vidjela u prolazu je komentirao isto..kvalitetna jajna stanica najbitnija.

----------


## Mausflee

> Na 6+1 prijavljujem 1 kucajuce srceko i malog covjeka od 2.8mm ( drugi embrij nije ostao s nama). Sve kaze dr A izgleda skolski za ovu fazu. Statistika je za nas pragmatike 15% sanse da do 12tj plod ode. I kasnije 2%. Sljedeci pregled za 2tj da vidimo jel sve ok.
> Inace dr kaze, sto se tice malog broja embrija, da je vazno da je js kvalitetna jer onda i od samo 1 embrija nastaje trudnoca. Embriolog kojeg sam vidjela u prolazu je komentirao isto..kvalitetna jajna stanica najbitnija.


Ajme Staples divnooooo!!!! Yay!!! Cestitam na malom covjeku  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Zelim ti skolsku trudnocu do kraja i javljaj napredak!!!!

----------


## gregibela

Staples draga, sva sreca da si nam malo prekinula lose misli ovdje na temi svojom super objavom i lijepim novostima. I nas MPO u Hr je dr A i u njega imamo apsolutno najvece povjerenje, tak da kako on kaze, zelimo ti skolsku trudnocu do kraja.
Uzivaj!!

----------


## Rominka

> Ja nisam nikad bila na donaciju jajnih st.u svjezem postupku pa ne mogu reći ništa iz vlast.iskustva. Ali dosta sam razmišljala o tome čitajući vaše postove. 
> Nekad se pitam kako su nastali embriji za donaciju? To moraju biti nekakvi ostaci. Jer ne vjerujem da bi parovi kad više ne žele još djece tako olako donirali svoje embrije koji su eventualno od doniranih jaj.stanica i muževog sjemena.
> Imam svoju teoriju da oni jedan dio jajnih stanica od donorica iskoriste baš za stvaranje embrija za donaciju. I spoje ih sa doniranim sjemenom. Isto tako Vama koje ste u postupcima sa doniranim jajnim stanicama daju otprilike 4 embrija pa ako uspije. Jer ipak je ovo biznis a mi se svi opet vracamo i kad ne uspije. Jer nema logike da mlada zena sa prosjećnim amh vrijednostima dobije toliko malo jajnih stanica. Meni je dr. Kult u jedinom postupku sto sam kod njih radila zbog povišenih vrijednosti amh dao slabiju stimulaciju, ako se dobro sjecam bilo je oko 150 jedinica gonala. Imala sam tada 40 godina. On je sumnjao u policisticne jajnike zbog amh koji mi je bio oko 55. I tada, znaci u mojoj 40 oj godini zivota ja sam bila dobila 12 zrelih jajnih stanica. 11 ih se bilo oplodilo, 4 je ostalo za transfer jer naravno kvaliteta je bila slabija.


Nije kod njih bas toliko divlje. Imaju uredjene zakone, a da je biznis, pa naravno da je kao sto u Istru dolaze popravljati zube pa te jedan kosta koliko u Slavoniji svi. U Ceskoj su ograniceni za donaciju, i ako su u pitanju embriji onda se posebno “stvaraju” i cuvaju za iskljucivo to posvajanje/donaciju embrija u FET-u. Druga opcija su svjezi ciklusi. 

Nekako stjecem dojam u zadnje vrijeme da se previse ocekuje od njih i od odlazaka tamo. Sad cu ja biti partibrejker, po ne znam koji put, ali potrebno je shvatiti da oni nisu cudotvorci, samo imaju vise iskustva, liberalniji zakon, bolju opremu i od toga su napravili biznis. Uspjeh ovisi o mnogo faktora. Zapravo je malo onih koji su uspjeli iz prvog postupka. Vecina odlazi barem 3 puta, a 7 je neka statisticka uspjesnica. Sto se tice svjezih ciklusa donacije, i to je lutrija posebice ako zena prvi put donira pa se ne zna kako ce reagirati. Razumijem da bi svi mi htjeli sad i odmah, ali treba biti realan i svjestan da je svaki odlazak sansa 50:50. S druge strane treba si odgovoriti na pitanje sto ako nam ne uspije. Mislim da je malo previse ogorcenja u zadnje vrijeme jer su ocekivanja prevelika. 

U Ceskoj postoji daleko vise klinika no sto se ovdje spominju, a koje imaju uspjeha. Jedino nisu razvikane, a imaju i odlicne timove dr. Europe IVF s Kultom je bila jedna od tih i do nedavno nitko ju nije spominjao. Ne znam je li itko prije nas bio tamo, no mi smo otisli zbog dr tamo. Danas ga vise nema u klinici, neki novi klinci su preuzeli. Zatim Reprofit u Brnu je klinika koja odlicno kotira. Prije nego se upustite u postupak kontaktirajte vise klinika, posaljite im nalaze i razgovarajte otvoreno s njima. Sve te nedoumice oko “stvaranja embrija”, donacija u svjezem ciklusu, dobivanja vlastitih....otvoreno o tome razgovarajte s doktorima. Evo, nije mi jasno kako tako puni tih ogromnih sumnji uopce idete u postupke!? Imate pravo postaviti pitanja i dobiti odgovore, pa cemu onda zadovoljavanje sa polovicnim odgovorima ili nepostavljanjem pitanja. Budite hrabri. Ipak je sve to biznis i za svoje pare morate znati sto dobivate.

----------


## Limun555

Staples to je prekrasno  :Smile:  sada se treba malo opustiti i uzivati. A i nas MPO je dr A.

----------


## Limun555

Cure koje su radile histeroskopiju gdje ste je privatno radile i jeste bile zadovoljne? I da li je netko radio i laparoskopiju, dr A je preporuca a na kraju nam se cijena tih operacija dize na visoke cifre...
Da li je netko radio to i u Pragu mozda?
Pozz

----------


## Staples

@Limun meni je histero prosle god radio dr A. Meni je bilo malo neugodno ali me nist u biti nije boljelo. Napravio mi je i endo scratching jer je bilo prije postupka taman. Dali smo na analizu neki polip koji je nasao al je bila biopsija ok na kraju. Nekih 2 500 kosta. Ne znam za prag jer sam dosla tamo sa cijelim kompletom svega sto bi mogli traziti osim NK stanica. Laparo sa skidanjem priraslica u jajovodu sam prije 2 god radila u Petrovoj. Imam dobra iskustva i sa njima. Stvarno cijeli tim je tamo ok.

----------


## Rominka

> Na 6+1 prijavljujem 1 kucajuce srceko i malog covjeka od 2.8mm ( drugi embrij nije ostao s nama). Sve kaze dr A izgleda skolski za ovu fazu. Statistika je za nas pragmatike 15% sanse da do 12tj plod ode. I kasnije 2%. Sljedeci pregled za 2tj da vidimo jel sve ok.
> Inace dr kaze, sto se tice malog broja embrija, da je vazno da je js kvalitetna jer onda i od samo 1 embrija nastaje trudnoca. Embriolog kojeg sam vidjela u prolazu je komentirao isto..kvalitetna jajna stanica najbitnija.


Bravo za malog covjeka! Neka do kraja bude dosadna trudnoca  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## LaraLana

> Nije kod njih bas toliko divlje. Imaju uredjene zakone, a da je biznis, pa naravno da je kao sto u Istru dolaze popravljati zube pa te jedan kosta koliko u Slavoniji svi. U Ceskoj su ograniceni za donaciju, i ako su u pitanju embriji onda se posebno “stvaraju” i cuvaju za iskljucivo to posvajanje/donaciju embrija u FET-u. Druga opcija su svjezi ciklusi. 
> 
> Nekako stjecem dojam u zadnje vrijeme da se previse ocekuje od njih i od odlazaka tamo. Sad cu ja biti partibrejker, po ne znam koji put, ali potrebno je shvatiti da oni nisu cudotvorci, samo imaju vise iskustva, liberalniji zakon, bolju opremu i od toga su napravili biznis. Uspjeh ovisi o mnogo faktora. Zapravo je malo onih koji su uspjeli iz prvog postupka. Vecina odlazi barem 3 puta, a 7 je neka statisticka uspjesnica. Sto se tice svjezih ciklusa donacije, i to je lutrija posebice ako zena prvi put donira pa se ne zna kako ce reagirati. Razumijem da bi svi mi htjeli sad i odmah, ali treba biti realan i svjestan da je svaki odlazak sansa 50:50. S druge strane treba si odgovoriti na pitanje sto ako nam ne uspije. Mislim da je malo previse ogorcenja u zadnje vrijeme jer su ocekivanja prevelika. 
> 
> U Ceskoj postoji daleko vise klinika no sto se ovdje spominju, a koje imaju uspjeha. Jedino nisu razvikane, a imaju i odlicne timove dr. Europe IVF s Kultom je bila jedna od tih i do nedavno nitko ju nije spominjao. Ne znam je li itko prije nas bio tamo, no mi smo otisli zbog dr tamo. Danas ga vise nema u klinici, neki novi klinci su preuzeli. Zatim Reprofit u Brnu je klinika koja odlicno kotira. Prije nego se upustite u postupak kontaktirajte vise klinika, posaljite im nalaze i razgovarajte otvoreno s njima. Sve te nedoumice oko “stvaranja embrija”, donacija u svjezem ciklusu, dobivanja vlastitih....otvoreno o tome razgovarajte s doktorima. Evo, nije mi jasno kako tako puni tih ogromnih sumnji uopce idete u postupke!? Imate pravo postaviti pitanja i dobiti odgovore, pa cemu onda zadovoljavanje sa polovicnim odgovorima ili nepostavljanjem pitanja. Budite hrabri. Ipak je sve to biznis i za svoje pare morate znati sto dobivate.


Jedan veliki potpis na ovaj post draga moja Rominka  :Heart: 

Biti cu slobodna i nadodati samo jos ne mogu oni tek tako bez privole "jedan dio jajnih stanica od donorica iskoristiti za stvaranje embrija za donaciju"!

Pod broj jedan to bi ih kostalo licence a pod proj dva i zatvora. Ostalo bi im samo da stave kljuc u bravu a to si nitko ne zeli priustiti jer bi vijest obisla svijet!

Dobro kaze Rominka, kako tako s puno ogromnih sumnji uopce idete u postupke!?

----------


## LaraLana

*Rominka* kako ste mi svi skupa?

----------


## Lovelife

LaraLana, iskreno, ne znam čemu takvo iščuđavanje? 
Pa bilo je nekoliko slučajeva djece sa spinalnom mišićnom atrofijom. Znaci postavlja se pitanje da li oni stvarno testiraju donorice/donore na sve bolesti koje kažu? Nije pisalo u kojoj klinici su bili ti slučajevi, ali crv straha se javlja. Poznati su slučajevi doktora koji su prijevarom podmetali tuđe jajne stanice zenama, i onaj doktor sto je sa svojom spermom oplođivao jajne stanice. Ne kažem da se ista toga zbiva u Pragu, ali da svašta postoji, postoji. Ako se žene osjećaju da im nalazi nisu pogledani i da su kao na traci, onda se postavlja pitanje i za druge stvari, npr.malu broj jajnih stanica. Pa moja prijateljica sa 40 g.je imala 11 stanica, a donorice imaju po 7,8 stanica. 
No najbolje je sve pitati u klinici i riješiti sve dileme i sumnje. 

Staples, čestitam i želim ti da i dalje bude sve dobro!

----------


## Ria976

Rominka ja u biti uopće nemam sumnje u njihovu kvalitetu rada. Dapače. Mene se čak i ne mora ticati to koliko se jajnih stanica dobije u donaciji jer ja idem na donaciju embrija i koliko platim toliko dobijem. I vjerujem u kvalitetu embrija koju mi oni prikažu. Zasto se kod mene plod ne želi implantirat to ne znaju ni oni ni ja. Ovo drugo je čisto moje razmišljanje o porijeklu embrija za donaciju što ne znači da je to tako. Ja sam sretna da ta mogućnost lijećenja uopće postoji jer inaće mi vise ne bi imali nikakve šanse. Ja i dalje smatram da po onome što Vi cure pišete o broju zrelih jajnih stanica koje dobiju mlade donorice, da je to malo. Isto tako i dalje mislim da je osim upornosti najveći faktor sreća u svemu ovome.
I naravno da će cure koje su konačno uspjele biti zadovoljne a mi koje još uvijek maštamo o svojoj sreći ćemo analizirat. I to je normalno. Ja se i dalje nadam. Jer da ne, ne bi išla više.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana, iskreno, ne znam čemu takvo iščuđavanje? 
> Pa bilo je nekoliko slučajeva djece sa spinalnom mišićnom atrofijom. Znaci postavlja se pitanje da li oni stvarno testiraju donorice/donore na sve bolesti koje kažu? Nije pisalo u kojoj klinici su bili ti slučajevi, ali crv straha se javlja. Poznati su slučajevi doktora koji su prijevarom podmetali tuđe jajne stanice zenama, i onaj doktor sto je sa svojom spermom oplođivao jajne stanice. Ne kažem da se ista toga zbiva u Pragu, ali da svašta postoji, postoji. Ako se žene osjećaju da im nalazi nisu pogledani i da su kao na traci, onda se postavlja pitanje i za druge stvari, npr.malu broj jajnih stanica. Pa moja prijateljica sa 40 g.je imala 11 stanica, a donorice imaju po 7,8 stanica. 
> No najbolje je sve pitati u klinici i riješiti sve dileme i sumnje. 
> 
> Staples, čestitam i želim ti da i dalje bude sve dobro!


Lovelife pa ja uopce ne pisem o nikakvom testiranju vec o privoli za preostale embrije, odnosno kako je gore ria napisala "da jedan dio stanica od donorica iskoriste za stvaranje embrija"! Ja pricam o tome i to je strogo zabranjeno.
Ispade da kradu js od donorica. To bi bile velike optuzbe!

----------


## LaraLana

Koji je dr to radio sa svojom spermom i koji je krao js?  U kojoj klinici?
Ako sad imate crv sumnje sto ce biti kasnije?

----------


## Lovelife

https://m.vecernji.hr/amp/vijesti/ze...anicama-738945

----------


## Lovelife

https://www.jutarnji.hr/naslovnica/d...anjeno-6854826

----------


## Lovelife

https://m.vecernji.hr/amp/vijesti/po...tanica-1316042

Jel ti stvarno misliš da sam ja to izmislila??

A ako donore i donorke ne testiraju znaci da lažu, sto je meni sve nesavjesno liječenje.
Ja ne optužujem apsolutno nikoga, nego kažem da se svašta radi. Niti kažem da se to zbiva u Pragu. Da im ne vjerujem nebi išla tamo. Ali da imam i malo straha imam, priznajem. Moj suprug ima gen na cisticnu fibrozu, misliš da mi je svejedno lažu li ili ne da testiraju donorke??

----------


## Rominka

Ma Lovelife daj molim te?! Sad se ja fakat iscudjavam na vijest iz 2003., iz poratne, jadne, neuredjene zemljice Hrvatske. Ne ljuti se, ali ovo nije za komentirati. Ovdje se pise o Ceskoj koja je iz komunizma izasla u rasulu ali se fakat sabrala i tranziciju odradila vrlo dobro. S druge strane oni su medju prvima u mpo vodama, a kad su vidjeli da je to nisa prilagodili su zakone i napravili biznis. Ameri. No comment. Mislila sam da ces postati vijest kako je njihov ministar pokupovao klinike mpo-a i tako poceo graditi svoj privatni monopol - sto opet ne ulazi u sferu “kemijanja” s donacijama. Ne testiraju na sve bolesti jer to nitko ne radi, i neka luda sansa neke xy bolesti uvijek postoji, ali to ljude ceka i u kucnoj radinosti. Genetika je cudna stvar, doceka nas kad se najmanje nadamo.

LaraLana dobro smo, rastu kao gljivice. Curka nam je hipotonicna pa je sad u obradi i na vjezbicama. Bit ce posljedica prijevremenog poroda.

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka ja u biti uopće nemam sumnje u njihovu kvalitetu rada. Dapače. Mene se čak i ne mora ticati to koliko se jajnih stanica dobije u donaciji jer ja idem na donaciju embrija i koliko platim toliko dobijem. I vjerujem u kvalitetu embrija koju mi oni prikažu. Zasto se kod mene plod ne želi implantirat to ne znaju ni oni ni ja. Ovo drugo je čisto moje razmišljanje o porijeklu embrija za donaciju što ne znači da je to tako. Ja sam sretna da ta mogućnost lijećenja uopće postoji jer inaće mi vise ne bi imali nikakve šanse. Ja i dalje smatram da po onome što Vi cure pišete o broju zrelih jajnih stanica koje dobiju mlade donorice, da je to malo. Isto tako i dalje mislim da je osim upornosti najveći faktor sreća u svemu ovome.
> I naravno da će cure koje su konačno uspjele biti zadovoljne a mi koje još uvijek maštamo o svojoj sreći ćemo analizirat. I to je normalno. Ja se i dalje nadam. Jer da ne, ne bi išla više.


Ria, da li idete na FET? Oprosti, uz duplice ne stignem sve podrobno citati. Ides u stimulirani ili? Koliko ste pokusaja imali sa DE? Da li dobijete blastice, pokazu li vam i objasne, ili? U kojoj ate klinici?

----------


## Ria976

Rominka, da fet DE. Za svjezi nam je bilo preskupo. Iako sad nakon 3 puta što nismo uspjeli, to bi bio točno iznos za svježi DE. Ja sam iskreno mislila da će to bit to, uspjet cemo bar iz 2. puta. Ali eto nema sreće. U pronatalu smo. U klinici imamo razgovor sa embriologom gdje nam kažu kvalitetu embrija. I to je to. Nakon tog se ide na transfer. Znam da se može uradit uzv al s obz.da sam ga obavila kući ne tražim. Al imala sam ja i 4 postupka sa vlast.jajnim stanicama  u PFC-u i jedan u Europa ivf.

----------


## Rominka

Ria, idete u stimulirani FET ili u prirodnom ciklusu? Meni je uspjelo tek u prirodnom, iako smo tek neki 8 dan uveli estrofem, 2x dnevno ali vaginalno. Inace imam uredne, kao urica, ovulacije i svaki hormon mi napravi veliki nered - to je razlog da smo isli vaginalno sa estrofemom. Jako mi je tesko bilo pronaci dr koji bi bio voljan pokusati u prirodnom ciklusu. Njima je to tesko planirani jer je ipak udaljenost faktor, no nama se poslozilo da smo bili na godisnjem, pa je dr pristao. Jeste li razmisljali mozda o tome? Nama je uspjelo iz treceg puta, 6 sveukupno. Za taj zadnji se nisam bas nista pripremala, osim sto sam pauzirala vise od god dana i uzela si zivot u svoje ruke, putovala i gustala s muzem.

----------


## Lovelife

Rominka, ovaj zadnji članak je iz 2019.godine. Radi se o bolesti za koju tvrde da se donori testiraju. Potvrdila mi je i sama dr.prije par mjeseci. Mislim da imamo pravo pitati, i da nije ništa čudno da osjećamo i dozu straha. Ne ljutim se, no razumijem i razočaranje cura. I znam kako je nama bilo kada smo prvi puta došli u kliniku. Sorry, ali mislila sam da će nas barem koordinatorica dočekati i malo nam objasniti sve, a ne da na hodniku ispunjavamo hrpu papira, izgubljeni u svemu. 
Nisu oni “krivi” sto trudnoća nekome ne uspije, ali ja govorim o tome da se mi pacijenti osjećamo svakako u tim situacijama i da bi nam ljudski pristup olakšao sve, a na tome se i gradi povjerenje doktor-pacijent. 
Nisam proučavala kupovanje klinika jer me to ne zanima.

----------


## gregibela

Svi mi krenemo u Prag s nadom, a ne sumnjama, jer inace definitivno ne bi isli. Ja cak nemam sumnje, nego razocarenje u njihov pristup, a time dovode u pitanje svoju strucnost. Ne pogledati nalaze, nego stancati protokole kao na traci ne smatram strucnoscu. Doci na postupak koji placas 5000-6000 €, a da te nitko ne pregleda do trenutka dok ne legnes na stol za transfer isto tako ne smatram strucnoscu. Polipi i sl. se ne vide dobro u svim fazama ciklusa, pa tako ne bi trebalo biti dovoljno da im javis nalaz iz Hr u ranoj fazi ciklusa. Sigurni ste i u Hr isle na FET, pa jel bio dovoljan pregled na 9 dan ciklusa i direktno bi se dogovarao transfer za 21 dan ciklusa bez ijednog pregleda izmedju? A pitanje na mali broj js i dalje visi u zraku. Znaci meni je doslovno koordinatorica to potvrdila, a na moje pitanje zasto je to tako, nije imala odgovor. Samo je rekla da u zadnje vrijeme donorke dobivaju manji broj js. Ja cak nisam posumnjala na malverzacije s js ili E, nego jednostavno mislim da stede na lijekovima i idu s blagim stimulacijama. Jer mi jednaku cifru placamo za lijekove donorice, bez obzira koliku terapiju im oni dali... Ali to je samo moje razmisljanje na tu temu, uopce ne mora znaciti da sam blizu odgovora...

----------


## Ria976

Gregibela, da, može bit i to. Slabija stimulacija, manje embrija na kraju. A neke od nas trebaju puno više transfera za uspjeh. Uostalom dr. Lazaroska je uvijek govorila da je ključ uspjeha u pokušavanju a ne u dodatnim metodama i pregledima. I onda to na kraju postaje jako skupa priča. Mislim da bi svatko u prvom postupku platio sve dodatne metode kad bi uspjeh bio zagarantiran. 
Rominka, znam da si ti uspjela u prirodnom ciklusu koji je bio malo modificiran. Ja sam starija od tebe, 44, al imam jos uvijek uredne cikluse. Voljela bi provat tako ali malo me strah kako to sve iskombinirat. Tkđ.malo sam proučavala i našla da nema razlike u uspješnosti na kraju što se tiče stimuliranog i prirodnog feta. Isto tako mislim da oni kod starijih žena preferiraju stimulirani postupak.
Moji su dosad svi fetovi bili stimulirani, oni prije sa vlast.stanicama i ovi sad sa DE. Prvi postupak sa fet DE je rezultirao sa trudnocom i betom 5700 al je u 5 tjednu doslo do spontanog.

----------


## Rominka

Ria, kod svih oni preferiraju stimulirani jer je to lakse uskladiti s obzirom da dolazimo “iz daleka”. Na prirodnom sam ja inzistirala jer imam uredne i redovne cikluse i vjerovala sam da moj organizam to moze, ali nikako ne opterecen stimulacijom. Cisto za razmislit, mozda da pokusas jedno dva/tri ciklusa pratiti endometrij kako raste i kad dolazi do ovulacije?! 

Gregibela, pa sve prije puta odradjujes sa svojim ginekologom koji te vodi, zar ne? I javljas. Ja na FET-u prije 9 dana nisam imala po protokolu pregled, a i nakon nisu trazili jer zna se koliko endometrij raste pod estrofemom, a druga je stvar sto sam ja odlucila sa svojom gin pratiti i dolaziti od 7dc svaki drugi dan. Nikad me nisu pregledali prije transfera posebno vec na samom transferu. Mislim da je bitno imati kuci pouzdanog ginekologa i sam biti proaktivan, u smislu ako oni traze jedan pregled napravit dva jer to pak ne kosta nista. Taj osjecaj trake nije prije postojao. Prije dkoro 10 g PFC i Pronatal su sasvim drugacije radili, ali nije bilo toliko ljudi koji su im gravitirali. Zadnjih godina svi gone tamo jer su najrazvikaniji, digli su cijene (ne samo oni vec svi) i ja iskreno vjerujem da od silne guzve izgubili su tu dozu ljudskosti. A svi su isli tamo ponajvise zbog jezika. Medjutim, vec sam napisala, postoji mnoatvo klinika sa odlicnim dr.

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka, ovaj zadnji članak je iz 2019.godine. Radi se o bolesti za koju tvrde da se donori testiraju. Potvrdila mi je i sama dr.prije par mjeseci. Mislim da imamo pravo pitati, i da nije ništa čudno da osjećamo i dozu straha. Ne ljutim se, no razumijem i razočaranje cura. I znam kako je nama bilo kada smo prvi puta došli u kliniku. Sorry, ali mislila sam da će nas barem koordinatorica dočekati i malo nam objasniti sve, a ne da na hodniku ispunjavamo hrpu papira, izgubljeni u svemu. 
> Nisu oni “krivi” sto trudnoća nekome ne uspije, ali ja govorim o tome da se mi pacijenti osjećamo svakako u tim situacijama i da bi nam ljudski pristup olakšao sve, a na tome se i gradi povjerenje doktor-pacijent. 
> Nisam proučavala kupovanje klinika jer me to ne zanima.


To se dogodilo iz donacije? Js ili spermija ili de? Jesu li ti parovi odradili kariotipizaciju i kariograme prije odlaska? To au ozbiljne optuzbe? I da jedna/jedan dr tako olako to dijeli dalje s pacijentima, pa i da ti je frendica...to su zivoti u pitanju, i to su ozbiljne stvari.

----------


## gregibela

Da, odradjujem sve sa svojim ginekologom, i nije da ne kosta nista, jer to sve isto placam. I da, ovaj puta kad sam se pripremala za fet (a zbog vise sile nismo otisli) sam kod tog svog gin. napravila puno vise pregleda (kontrola endometrija) nego sto su ovi iz Praga trazili. I ne raste endometrij svima jednako pod estrofemom. Ja bas imam slucaj pretjeranog zadebljanja, sto definitivno zahtijeva bolje pracenje. I predebeli endometrij moze biti uzrok neuspjeha cijelog postupka. I upravo je tu problem, da mi radimo stvari (preglede) na svoju ruku, u dogovoru sa svojim ginekolozima ovdje u Hr, a njima (klinikama u Pragu) placamo velike novce da nam vode postupak?! A na kraju ni ne pogledaju nalaze....

----------


## LaraLana

Kao i Rominka vec sam napisala da su to ozbiljne optuzbe. Puno pitanja vam visi u zraku sto postavljate ovdje a niste pitali njih u klinikama. Nemojte izlaziti iz ordinacije dok ne dobijete odgovore na vasa pitanja. Ako sad sumnjate kako ce vam tek biti kad budete trudne ili kad rodite? Uvijek ce vam onda biti prisutan crv sumnje i bit cete zabrinute. To djeca osjete. Morate biti iskreni prema sebi i biti sigurni u ono sto idete.

Ja kad sam birala donora sam bila s biologom 2 sata, sto razgovora sto izbora. To je moje pravo i ako to placam cu izabrati sto ja zelim a ne sto mi on nudi da je taj bas za mene.
Ako niste sigurne u klinike u koje idete ima i drugih zemalja klinika doktora koji rade donacije svih oblika.
U ovom svemu je bitan i razgovor s psihologom. Ja sam imala takva provokativna pitanja al vjetojatno bas zbog tog da vide dal ste spremni, dal ste sumnjicavi i koliko ste cvrsti u odluci a da ne govorim za kasnije zbog okoline koja zna situaciju pa meki imaju predrasude. S tim se treba znati nositi.

Evo i Rominka vam je napisala s cim nije bila zadovoljna i na cemu je inzistirala.

Ako ne vidite u klinici povjerenje doktor-pacijent onda odite na drugo mjesto za svoje novce.

----------


## Rominka

Naravno da ne raste svima endometrij jednako. Ali ukoliko se zna da je to problem onda moras tisucu puta postavit pitanje ako treba. Nisu oni nista drugaciji dr nego i svi ostali, svugdje. Danas je obveza pacijenta biti koliko-toliko informiran, a nase su situacije mozda specificnije pa smo mi i malo vise informirani, ali to svejedno ne znaci da necete pitati tamo gdje treba. Pa i biti “dosadni” iako kad je u pitanju lijecenje po meni nit mozes biti dosadan nit neinformiran. To sto su oni sebi zacrtali da po pacijentu imaju 15 min je njihov problem, na vama je da pitate i pitate i pitate i opet pitate i dobijete sve odgovore. Zbog neodgovaranja smo mi otisli iz Pronatala, odnosno zbog komunikacije s kootdinatoricom, i to iskljucivo. Nije dala da dodjemo do dr. Na to smo se zahvalili i otvoreno rekli sa idemo dalje jer nismo u mogucnosti razgovarati s dr. Iz PFC-a, od famozne Lazarovske,  smo otisli jer je htjela nekoliko copy/paste protokola da vidi kakve cu reakcije imati. Isto smo se zahvalili i otvoreno joj rekli da nemam namjeru na takav nacin unistavati organizam i pokusavati na slijepo kad ima predocenu med dokumentaciju. I trazili smo dalje, trazili smo odgovore na pitanja i eto dobili ih. Razgovarali s dr a ne koordinatorom, i tek tada se odlucili. Ali da bi dosli do toga trebalo je proci 7 godina i 5 lutajucih postupaka dok nije doslo u glavu da mi placamo i da imamo pravo dobiti odgovore. Nakon toga su se odnosi s dr promijenili. Ali u svemu tome sam i napokon dobila odlicnu gin koja me vodila kod kuce, koja se razumije u materiju i sve je islo daleko lakse nego ikad prije. Tako bi nam svima trebalo biti.

----------


## Ria976

Lara Lana ti si u pravu. Međutim nzn u kojoj si ti klinici dobila djecu. U Českoj to baš tako ne funkcionira. O donoru možeš znati pa skoro ništa. Znači jedino sam od Europe ivf dobila info o donoru sjemena a to je bilo koliko god.ima, obrazovanje, fenotip čak i visinu i da je 3 put uspješno donirao do tad. Kad sam krenula na DE ja sam isto postavila pitanje što mogu znat o donorima, bar koliko godina imaju a na kraju sam samo saznala kvalitetu embrija. I priznajem nisam željela vršiti pritisak. Prihvatila sam da je to tako. 
Može se ići na donaciju i u Grčku i Španjolsku i Makedoniju koliko znam al mislim da su cijene više nego u Češkoj.
Nama osobno je trošak sad u cijeloj priči bitan jer samo pri kraju. Istrošili smo se maksimalno. Pronatal nam ima najpristupačnije cijene. Malo sam gledala ivf u Slovačkoj. Čak sam našla kliniku u kojoj sad radi bivsa kordinatorica iz Češke, Mirna Turčinović. Možda bi se tamo moglo pokušati. E sad koliko je iskustvo iza njih, neznam.
Rominka, mislim da ću pitat mog ginekologa ovdje šta misli o prirodnom ciklusu. Evo Gregibela je sad trebala tako pa je vec skoro tjedan dana prije znala kad mora biti na transferu, zar ne.? To bi se čak moglo iskombinirat. 
Eh da zaboravih napisat da ako ikad uspijem NITKO iz moje okoline neće znat ništa osim mog supruga o tome kako smo uspjeli. Znači čak i od bliže obitelji. Svi mogu nagađat ali baš me nije briga. To je samo naša stvar. I na poslu mi je teško već reći kad moram ići jer sve je manje razumijevanja. Najviše bih voljela da mogu to obavit bez da itko išta zna.

----------


## Argente

Pratim sporadično ovu temu već skoro 10 godina i znam da su cure prije dobivale u donaciji po 1 svjež transfer i 2 FET-a pod uobičajeno. To uostalom možete i same vidjeti ako odete dovoljan broj stranica unatrag.
6 stanica od mlađe zdrave donorke po meni znaci ili a) od jedne donorke odjednom ide donacija za dva para (pa ih je ustvari imala 12, a ako je uz to dobro stimulirana uz dobru zalihu može i 18, pa su to čak 3 para), ili b) to su smrznute jajne stanice pa ih dosta propadne u odmrzavanju.
Naravno, ne mogu tvrditi, ne znam koliko su stroge njihove kontrole, ali meni ti slabi rezultati donorki smrde baš na ovo, potražnja velika, ponuda mala, pa se moraš nekako snaći...

----------


## Lovelife

Da, to su teške optužbe, ali su očito činjenice. To je bilo na TV-u i općenito u medijima. Da li su ti parovi radili kariograme to  ne znam. Kada je moj suprug dobio nalaze na cisticnu fibrozu, naravno odmah smo ih slali u Prag. Koordinatorica je rekla da dijeti jedino može biti zdravi nosioc, kao sto je moj suprug. Kada smo prvi pita otišli u Pronatal, i vidjeli da nema ni doktora, ni naše koordinatorice, bili smo van sebe. Ja nisam htjela izaći iz klinike dok ne dodje naša koordinatorica. Čekali smo je sigurno 2,3 sata. Razgovarali smo dosta, dala si je truda, i stvarno nam je bilo lakše. Ponovila je da dijete eventualno može biti zdravi nosioc. Znaci ideš dalje jer vjeruješ. 
Ovdje u Hrv.sam rekla svojoj dr.da mi se vilo jako teško odlučiti koju kliniku, nitko nas ništa ne uputi, a to je zato jer oni to ne smiju! Iako idemo preko Hzzo-a! Iskreno sam joj rekla da sam to čitala za te slučajeve, i ona je rekla da je istina, zašto bi lagala, ako je već bilo u medijima? Nije sad išla u detalje, samo je rekla da to nije bilo u Pronatalu, iskreno ne sjećam se sto je još rekla, samo da neki rade kao na “divljem zapadu”. 
Meni osobno je koma sto ovdje saznam vise nego od doktora. Znaci prvo sve ovdje proučiti pa da znam sto pitati doktora? Suludo.  
Znaci ovo je moje iskustvo, ne optužujem nikoga, nego se referiram na neke informacije koje su dostupne. Po komunikaciji sa koordinatoricom, naše donirane js su svjeze, iako mi taj put nismo išli u ET, jer sam ja imala esherihiju i htjela sam to riješiti i ići mirno. 
Meni je nevjerojatno da nam Hzzo “pomaze” a da  nas netko stručan ne savjetuje o klinikama u koje možemo ići. Pa trebalo bi postojati nadležno tijelo koje bi pratilo proces donacija, uspješnost, Itd Itd. A ne tipa “snađi se druže”.

----------


## Unadva

> Lara Lana ti si u pravu. Međutim nzn u kojoj si ti klinici dobila djecu. U Českoj to baš tako ne funkcionira. O donoru možeš znati pa skoro ništa. Znači jedino sam od Europe ivf dobila info o donoru sjemena a to je bilo koliko god.ima, obrazovanje, fenotip čak i visinu i da je 3 put uspješno donirao do tad. Kad sam krenula na DE ja sam isto postavila pitanje što mogu znat o donorima, bar koliko godina imaju a na kraju sam samo saznala kvalitetu embrija. I priznajem nisam željela vršiti pritisak. Prihvatila sam da je to tako. 
> Može se ići na donaciju i u Grčku i Španjolsku i Makedoniju koliko znam al mislim da su cijene više nego u Češkoj.
> Nama osobno je trošak sad u cijeloj priči bitan jer samo pri kraju. Istrošili smo se maksimalno. Pronatal nam ima najpristupačnije cijene. Malo sam gledala ivf u Slovačkoj. Čak sam našla kliniku u kojoj sad radi bivsa kordinatorica iz Češke, Mirna Turčinović. Možda bi se tamo moglo pokušati. E sad koliko je iskustvo iza njih, neznam.
> Rominka, mislim da ću pitat mog ginekologa ovdje šta misli o prirodnom ciklusu. Evo Gregibela je sad trebala tako pa je vec skoro tjedan dana prije znala kad mora biti na transferu, zar ne.? To bi se čak moglo iskombinirat. 
> Eh da zaboravih napisat da ako ikad uspijem NITKO iz moje okoline neće znat ništa osim mog supruga o tome kako smo uspjeli. Znači čak i od bliže obitelji. Svi mogu nagađat ali baš me nije briga. To je samo naša stvar. I na poslu mi je teško već reći kad moram ići jer sve je manje razumijevanja. Najviše bih voljela da mogu to obavit bez da itko išta zna.


Ria, jel možeš napisati o kojoj klinici u Slovačkoj se radi.

----------


## LaraLana

Cure citajte pazljivo sto vam Rominka pise. Ovo za endometrij kad procitam da netko napise ma to se estrofemom za cas rijesi dize mi se kosa na glavi.
Netko ima i te kakav problem s endometrijem a to je vrlo vazno pa postoje opcije vaginalno ili flasterom itd.

*Ria* ja sam svoje trudnoce ostvarila u Sistini u Makedoniji. Sama sam snosila troskove. Sada hzzo placa i parovima i samicama s dijagnozom cijeli postupak do navrsene 42-ge god. Placa se zamrzavanje embrija.

Donaciju jos mozes obaviti u Danskoj, Madjarskoj, Cipru, Finskoj, VB, Bugarskoj, Belgiji, Ukrajini i vjerojatno jos negdje al mi sad ne pada na pamet. Negdje su skuolji megdje jeftiniji, odnosno negdje ti je materijal skuolji a megdje jeftiniji i sam ivf postupak su cijene isto negdje razlicite. Treba volje i upornosti i sve dobro istraziti razgovarati, pa mozda i skype konzultacije pa odvagnuti kod koga poci.

Ako u Ceskoj od donorice dobijete po 3 ili 4 embrija pa toliko cure u Makedoniji od zamrunutih js dobiju embrija a snosi sav trosak hzzo.

----------


## LaraLana

Da nadopunim jos za donaciju...Rusija, Estonija, Latvija, Nizozemska i Rumunjska. Evo 16 zemalja smo nabrojali gdje se moze na donaciju.

----------


## Ria976

Unadva, radi se o klinici Gyncare u Košicama. Ako upišes na google Gyncare + Mirna Turčinović otvorit će ti se. Našla sam i jedan clanak iz 2019 g. Valjda je još u toj klinici. Vidim da u Slovačkoj ima isto puno klinika. Neke su dosta povoljnije.

----------


## Unadva

Dosta su povoljnije da i guglala sam to u Košicama. Meni je preporuka donacija js.

----------


## gregibela

Malo zatisje ovdje...  :Sad: 
Ja cu morati i ovaj ciklus preskociti za FET jer mi se danas, 3 dc vidi cista od 4 cm  :Sad:  Moj MPO ovdje u Zg kaze da on ne bi u toj situaciji isao na vracanje i njega cu poslusati. Dr iz Praga javlja da provjerimo 9 dc jel pukla cista pa da bi se moglo. Posto imamo samo jednog smrzlica (i to ne odlicnog) odlucili smo preskociti ovaj ciklus.
Ima novosti kod vas cure?

----------


## Dina06

Ja sam odlučila pricekati da se smiri ova stiuacija s koronom koja je sve gora. Obaviti cu nanovo sve pretrage i pripremiti se fizicki a bome i psihicki ovaj put. Cim situacija s koronom bude bolja pocinjem sa pripremama.

----------


## Anna1989

Drage moje, ne znam puno o donaciji jajnih stanica pa vam mogu samo ponuditi svoju podrsku i da sto prije ostvarite svoje zelje. Nadovezujem se na zadnji post, ja za nekoliko dana idem tamo na donaciju sperme, u meni raste 9  folikula, prva mi je stimulacija ikad i kazu da je to u redu, nisam nasla neki prosjek pa da ovdje pitam kako vam se cini ta brojka? I sto se tice korone, istina je da je situacija tamo gora nego kod nas, ali evo koliko smo mi ljudi razliciti, mi smo pozurili sto prije na svoj prvi postupak prije nego sto se dogodi opet nekakav lockdown ili slicno, slijedili smo srce  :Smile:  idemo u europe ivf, a s obzirom da se manje prica o toj klinici ostavit cu naknadno post sa svojim dojmovima pa da novi korisnici mogu pronaci odgovore na svoja pitanja.

----------


## Ria976

Anna 1989, sretno! Javi nam ishod.
Bila sam u Europi ivf na 2.postupku. Tada je bio dr. Kult, al čini mi se da njega tamo više nema.? Tkđ.čini mi se da su zadnje trudnoće sa ove teme baš iz ove klinike. Svi su oni uglavnom ljubazni, na svim klinikama. Mislim da je 9 folikula jedan solidan broj, a ako je 1989 god.tvog rođenja onda se nemaš zašto brinut.

----------


## Ria976

Cure, da li je netko možda trenutno u komunikaciji sa Pronatalom?
Naime, prije nekoliko dana sam poslala vec 2. mail, podsjetnik da mi se odgovori na 1.od prije 20- ak dana, i ništa. 
Neznam šta se događa???

----------


## Limun555

Ria meni se koordinatorica jucer javila, makar je bio praznik. Samo salji mailove i budi uporna valjda je stvarno guzva...

----------


## gregibela

Ana sretno!! Broj folikula ti je skroz dobar, samo treba drzati fige da izvuku kvalitetne js. Svakako nam javi dojmove.
Ria, ja sam krajem proslog tjedna kontaktirala s nasom koordinatoricom iz Pronatala. Pretprosli put sam posizila na nju jer mi isto nije odgovarala na mail, a bilo je pitanje tajminga u prirodnom ciklusu, pa se izvlacila da nije dobila mail... Digla sam bila cijelu frku. Uspjela sam ju tada dobiti telefonski na Viber.

----------


## Limun555

Cure imate mozda preporuka za hotel, ne treba biti jako blizu Pronatalu, mozda blize centru posto bi malo htjeli vidjeti grad. Hvala

----------


## Panta13

Ria 976, baš sam se i ja mislila ima li itko da ide tamo, i općenito, kakva je situacija sa korona testiranjem, je li taj test obavezan, jer ovo ljeto na njihovim stranicama je stajalo da nije za parove iz RH. Kakva je sada situacija, ima li tko da zna.

----------


## Ria976

Panta13, mislim da za nas ne treba test, bar za sada. Negdje sam pročitala da Srbima npr.traže. Znači vjerovatno Europska unija prolazi bez testa. E sad , hoće li se situacija komplicirat, ko zna. Uz sve troškove, taj zbog testiranja mi još ne treba. I to puta dva.
Meni se javila kordinatorica, interesantno, baš kad sam vas pitala jel netko zna što se događa.
Ja još ništa ne planiram jer nisam obavila dodatne preglede što su mi tražili. Pa kad to obavim onda ću vidit što i kako dalje.

----------


## Limun555

Panta covid test nije potreban za Cesku, tako su mi javili iz Pronatala. Pozz

----------


## arlena

Mi smo bili u centru ,u stanu. Sunlit Central Apt,lijepo uređen. https://hr.airbnb.com/rooms/38070176...XCOmsnb8H6S2jS

----------


## Panta13

Cure, hvala vam na odgovorima vezano uz testiranje. Da, treba iskoristit to što ne traže testiranje. Nadam se samo da to ide glatko sa potvrdama klinike na granicama.

----------


## Tinca18

Mi smo bili u Red & Blue Design hotelu, blizu centra, 2 tramvajske stanice, kvart Praha 5

----------


## Limun555

Tinca, arlena hvala, rezervirali smo hotel blize Pronatalu, da nedaj boze zakasnimo na punkciju. Mi sutra krecemo, dobili smo danas potvrdu od Pronatala, takodjer smo ispunili i austrijski neki obrazac za tranzit pa cemo valjda putovati bez problema. U pon je punkcija donorce pa sam dosta uzbudjena i nervozna, pomijesane neke emocije mi se javljaju. Javim kako je bilo. Pozz svima.

----------


## Panta13

Pitanje, je li koja od vas u pripremama bila na 12 mg estrofema dn.?

----------


## Tinca18

Panta, ja sam imala pripremu od 8 tbl dnevno tj. 16mg, imala sam nizak endometrij

----------


## Tinca18

Limun, sretan put i sretno ti bilo, javi se kako je proslo

----------


## Panta13

Tinca 18, meni je end. bio 10 mm 9 dc u zadnjem postupku, doduše nemam informaciju koliki je bio na dan ET-a. Pitam se jer ne znam zašto su digli dozu  od prošlog puta? Znači li to, ako se ok reagira na terapiju, da, bez obzira na to, nakon svakog neuspješnog postupka ide za 2 mg veća doza?? Jesi teško ppdnijela tu količinu estrofema?

----------


## Tinca18

Meni je 10 dc bio 5.2, pa su zato mi povisili dozu i dobila sam jos i flastere estrahexal, al ja uvijek imam tako niski endometrij pa mi se tek od te najvecce doze do transfera povecao na optimalnu razinu.
Koristila sam ga oralno i vaginalno, kombinaciju.
Ma bilo mi je ok, imala sam toliko puno lijekova, al nisam imala nekih posebnih nuspojava osim uobičajenih. Najgore su mi bile inekcije heparina.

----------


## Panta13

Tinica, mene malo zateklo to povećanje. Ne uzimam druge terapije. Vidjet ću s njima, s obzirom na sve druge nalaze je li to nužno.

----------


## Ria976

Panta13, meni je uvijek ista terapija estrofemom 3×1 tbl. Ovaj put mi je 12 dan endo bio 8.5 i nisu povećavali. Provjeri ti to sa njima jer zašto bi uzimala tako puno ako nije potrebno.

----------


## Panta13

Ria, hvala ti na savjetu, pitala sam ih, protokol je bio za vraćanje 2 E. Mi smo se ipak odlučili na 1 E vraćati. Ne znam kakva je statistika, jesu puno veće šanse za trudnoću kod povrata 2 E...? Vječna dilema, bar za mene.

----------


## Anna1989

Cure, evo mene natrag iz Europe ivf-a, pa bih htjela napisati par recenica o svemu, mozda bude korisno i za buduce clanice foruma. U pocetku smo dobili 8 oplodenih js sa doniranom spermom, od toga dvije brze i 6 malo sporijih. Doktor je bio Jan Rapsa, mlad, zna malo hrvatskog, krasan covjek, trudi se, sve lijepo objasni i nijedan proces ne krene a da on prvo ne razgovara s vama i partnerom, a koordinatorica je bila Dina, odgovara jako brzo, na mail isti dan a na poruke skoro u minutu, takoder jako ljubazna. Aspiracija je bila pod anestezijom, taj dan sam se dobro osjecala, medutim meni se malo endometrioza uplela u pricu pa su mi jajnici bili uvecani vec sutradan i morala sam mirovati do transfera, isla sam na kontrolu kod njih dva puta do transfera. Tad je utvrdeno da je sve pod kontrolom ali da je zbog mene bolje da mi vrate 1 embrij a ne 2 kao sto je prvotno planirano. Dobili smo sveukupno 3 blastociste vrhunske kvalitete, tako da smo dvije zamrznuli. Racunam bolje 3 a da su vrhunske kvalitete nego 6 prosjecnih. Betu vadim za malo manje od 2 tjedna pa cemo vidjeti. Sve u svemu bez obzira na ishod, prvi mi je postupak u zivotu i jako sam zadovoljna klinikom, njihovom toplinom i pristupacnoscu. Ja se sad osjecam jako dobro, ali isto sam do bete na bolovanju pa cemo vidjeti za dalje, pretpostavljam da mogu raditi ako mi posao nije fizicki zahtjevan i ako sam dobro.

Ps. Netko je gore pitao, da, 1989.godiste sam.

----------


## Mausflee

> Cure, evo mene natrag iz Europe ivf-a, pa bih htjela napisati par recenica o svemu, mozda bude korisno i za buduce clanice foruma. U pocetku smo dobili 8 oplodenih js sa doniranom spermom, od toga dvije brze i 6 malo sporijih. Doktor je bio Jan Rapsa, mlad, zna malo hrvatskog, krasan covjek, trudi se, sve lijepo objasni i nijedan proces ne krene a da on prvo ne razgovara s vama i partnerom, a koordinatorica je bila Dina, odgovara jako brzo, na mail isti dan a na poruke skoro u minutu, takoder jako ljubazna. Aspiracija je bila pod anestezijom, taj dan sam se dobro osjecala, medutim meni se malo endometrioza uplela u pricu pa su mi jajnici bili uvecani vec sutradan i morala sam mirovati do transfera, isla sam na kontrolu kod njih dva puta do transfera. Tad je utvrdeno da je sve pod kontrolom ali da je zbog mene bolje da mi vrate 1 embrij a ne 2 kao sto je prvotno planirano. Dobili smo sveukupno 3 blastociste vrhunske kvalitete, tako da smo dvije zamrznuli. Racunam bolje 3 a da su vrhunske kvalitete nego 6 prosjecnih. Betu vadim za malo manje od 2 tjedna pa cemo vidjeti. Sve u svemu bez obzira na ishod, prvi mi je postupak u zivotu i jako sam zadovoljna klinikom, njihovom toplinom i pristupacnoscu. Ja se sad osjecam jako dobro, ali isto sam do bete na bolovanju pa cemo vidjeti za dalje, pretpostavljam da mogu raditi ako mi posao nije fizicki zahtjevan i ako sam dobro.
> 
> Ps. Netko je gore pitao, da, 1989.godiste sam.



Super da je sve dobro proslo, drzim fige za betu  :Smile:

----------


## Panta13

Pozdrav, ima li tko da je bio ili ide u idućih tjedan dana u Češku? U postupku sam pripreme za FET, iako se end. trolinijski 9.5 mm, na UZV je vidljiv i moguć polip na endometriju, no nije sigurno. Ono što je sigurno je da je radi epidemije moguć lockdown, pa ako ima tko da ide ili da se tek vratio, pliz napišite kakva je situacija. Hvala.

----------


## ivana_00

Pozdrav cure, molila bih vas informaciju što moram dalje vezano za papirologiju. Prošli tjedan sam bila u Petrovoj i potvrdila sam im da smo se odlučili za Prag. Doktorica mi je rekla da ju pričekam vani dok ona ispuni neke papire za HZZO i sad ne znam što s njima. Da li ih trebam poslati u HZZO i gdje ili što s njima dalje? Jer dio troškova plaća HZZO pa da li nešto i što točno trebam poslati u HZZO da bi oni odobrili plaćanje tih troškova? Doktorica mi je samo rekla da se javim 2. dan ciklusa da počnemo s procedurom, ali ne znam da li moram još nešto odraditi vezano za papirologiju...?

----------


## Limun555

> Pozdrav, ima li tko da je bio ili ide u idućih tjedan dana u Češku? U postupku sam pripreme za FET, iako se end. trolinijski 9.5 mm, na UZV je vidljiv i moguć polip na endometriju, no nije sigurno. Ono što je sigurno je da je radi epidemije moguć lockdown, pa ako ima tko da ide ili da se tek vratio, pliz napišite kakva je situacija. Hvala.


Mi smo bili prije 2 tjedna taman prije ovih prvih mjera. Treba sada u Pronatalu Covid test negativni imati. No kolko vidim situacija je kriticna, sve su zatvorili, i ko zna sto ce se jos desavati ja bi na tvom mjestu mozda ipak pricekala da se sve smiri. Pronatal sugerira cekanje smirivanja situacije ali opet ako parovi zele doci nikoga ne odbijaju. Pozz

----------


## Panta13

Limun 555 hvala ti na informacijama. Ovo je prvo što čujem vezano uz situaciju na klinici. Već 6 dana čekam da mi netko od liječnika da mišljenje na nalaze UZV i stanje na klinici. Niti pisma niti razglednice, koordinatorica samo da se strpim. S obzirom da su očito desetkovani koronom, bilo bi etično da su barem sugerirali pravovremeno da stanem s terapijom. Profesionalnost 0 bodova.

----------


## Limun555

> Limun 555 hvala ti na informacijama. Ovo je prvo što čujem vezano uz situaciju na klinici. Već 6 dana čekam da mi netko od liječnika da mišljenje na nalaze UZV i stanje na klinici. Niti pisma niti razglednice, koordinatorica samo da se strpim. S obzirom da su očito desetkovani koronom, bilo bi etično da su barem sugerirali pravovremeno da stanem s terapijom. Profesionalnost 0 bodova.


Ako ti nisu nista javili tj sugerirali da prestanes s terapijom vjerojatno racunaju da ces doci, vjerujem da zene koje su uslijed terapija imaju prednost. Znam i meni je dr kao gledao nalaz, 10 dana ali isto tako i dao terapiju za uskladjivanje ciklusa, pa kad sam poslala rezultate uzv za endometrij i oper pitala koordinatoricu jel pogledao moje nalaze, opet je isla njemu i on je stopirao daljnju terapiju jer prem nalzimo nisam spremna na transfer?!? Ah, a kaj da radimo tako je kako je kad smo mi tu u Hr. Vise se ne uzrujavam na takve situacije valjda sam oguglala.

----------


## Medo2711

> Pozdrav cure, molila bih vas informaciju što moram dalje vezano za papirologiju. Prošli tjedan sam bila u Petrovoj i potvrdila sam im da smo se odlučili za Prag. Doktorica mi je rekla da ju pričekam vani dok ona ispuni neke papire za HZZO i sad ne znam što s njima. Da li ih trebam poslati u HZZO i gdje ili što s njima dalje? Jer dio troškova plaća HZZO pa da li nešto i što točno trebam poslati u HZZO da bi oni odobrili plaćanje tih troškova? Doktorica mi je samo rekla da se javim 2. dan ciklusa da počnemo s procedurom, ali ne znam da li moram još nešto odraditi vezano za papirologiju...?


Moras poslati ili odnjeti u Margaretska 3 da ti potvrde i dobis rijesenje od njih...sve papire predloziti,osobne,ako ce faliti sta zvat ce te.

----------


## Panta13

Limun 555 zašto je tebi stopirao terapiju, kakav je bio nalaz endometrija? Imaš pravo, ne smijemo gubit glavu, nema tu iznenađenja, biznis je to, ali 6 dana ne napisat slova vezano uz terapiju, to mi je baš ono...
Ja sam odustala i prestala s terapijom nemam volje ić u ovom ludilu na sve ili ništa,uza sve izgleda da imam endometalni polip koji se po svemu sudeći razvio u postupku, tako da... Odustajemo, i tako 6 postupak ode...

----------


## Limun555

> Limun 555 zašto je tebi stopirao terapiju, kakav je bio nalaz endometrija? Imaš pravo, ne smijemo gubit glavu, nema tu iznenađenja, biznis je to, ali 6 dana ne napisat slova vezano uz terapiju, to mi je baš ono...
> Ja sam odustala i prestala s terapijom nemam volje ić u ovom ludilu na sve ili ništa,uza sve izgleda da imam endometalni polip koji se po svemu sudeći razvio u postupku, tako da... Odustajemo, i tako 6 postupak ode...


Panta13, kod mene je super prica, nakon sto su me u Pragu trazili da napravil histeroskopiju a u Peteovoj rekli da je to glupost al da ce napraviti nasli ju veliki br priraslica. To je pisalo na nalazu, ali ga nitko nije pogledao ocito u pragu. Nakon sto sam inzistirala da se pogleda ja sam vec bila na terapiji i onda je otkazana nakon 7 dana mislim Duphastona. Onda sam odlucila napraviti i laparoskopiju na svoju ruku odnosno na preporuku dr A koji gdje sam privatno isla na ivf. Uspostavilo se da imam kronicnu upalu jajovoda koji je odstranjen u operaciji, a radila se histeroskopija al se ustanovilo da su u petrovoj dok su radili dijagnosticku histetoskopiju odstranili sve priraslice, al nisu stavili u otpusno pismo

----------


## Panta13

Limun 555, ne znam šta da kažem na sve to šta ti se desilo... Nevjerovatno...
Kod mene je moguće da se uopće ne radi o polipu, možda je i kakvo tkivo od kiretaže ili postupaka, jer nisu uočili da je krvnim žilama vezano uz endometrij. Svakako, ako Korona lockdown ponovno krene, a samo što nije, opet gubimo cca 6 mj, barem do proljeća...

----------


## Limun555

> Limun 555, ne znam šta da kažem na sve to šta ti se desilo... Nevjerovatno...
> Kod mene je moguće da se uopće ne radi o polipu, možda je i kakvo tkivo od kiretaže ili postupaka, jer nisu uočili da je krvnim žilama vezano uz endometrij. Svakako, ako Korona lockdown ponovno krene, a samo što nije, opet gubimo cca 6 mj, barem do proljeća...


Panta onda je mozda i bolje da sada vide o cemu se zapravo radi, nadam se da nije polip... evo bas sad citam da je od 21.10. Ceska zabranila ulaz u drzavu svima osim naravno iznimaka... medju njima su i osobe koje idu radi medicinskih razloga... tu spdamo mi. Nadam se da cemo vec od nove godine nesmetano na svoje postupke  :Smile:

----------


## Panta13

Bog cure. Ima li koja od vas sa iskustvom da je prekinula terapiju i da joj nakon toga kasni menzes? Morala sam stati nakon 13 dn, a prije uvođenja utrogestana. Ako imate takvih iskustava, zanima me kada biste dobijale menzes i jeste li morale prethodno šta drugo uzimati da bi ga inducirale. Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima.

----------


## cackalica

Pozdrav cure, ima li neka od vas iskustva sa Unica klinikom u Pragu? Mi nemamo dobro iskustvo, a tek smo na pola puta, pa me zanima jesmo li jedini. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Staples

@ cackalica, ja nemam iskustva sa Unica klinikom. Iako i nju sam proucavala ali smo se na kraju odlucili za Europe ivf temeljem iskustava sa ovog foruma i povratne informacije koju je dala klinika. Jel bi mogla opisati svoje iskustvo sa Uniqa klinikom? Inace procitala sam velik dio ovog foruma i stvarno se ne sjecam da je itko tamo isao. Mozda se neka forumasica/forumas javi sa povratnom info.

----------


## cackalica

> @ cackalica, ja nemam iskustva sa Unica klinikom. Iako i nju sam proucavala ali smo se na kraju odlucili za Europe ivf temeljem iskustava sa ovog foruma i povratne informacije koju je dala klinika. Jel bi mogla opisati svoje iskustvo sa Uniqa klinikom? Inace procitala sam velik dio ovog foruma i stvarno se ne sjecam da je itko tamo isao. Mozda se neka forumasica/forumas javi sa povratnom info.


E ovako, unaprijed se ispričavam na opširnom opisu, ali vjerujte mi ovo je samo ukratko koliki smo stres dozivili. Sve je počelo dok sam ja istrazivala o klinikama koje rade PGT-m testiranje na Huntingtonovu bolest. Kontaktirala sam par klinika dok mi jedna klinika u Austriji nije preporučila upravo Unicu, buduci da surađuju s njima. Sve je izgledalo obecavajuce, dobra komunikacija i sve, dok nismo počeli sa zahtjevom iz HZZO-a za liječenje u inozemstvu. Oni su naravno trazili od klinike da se iz jasne da prihvaćaju tiskanicu S2 jer su odbijali, točnije nisu znali za istu, a provjereno je u Češkom osiguranju da je moraju izdati. Međutim uspjeli smo i to s njima rjesiti na jedvite jade i prošlo je neko vrijeme dok nismo dobili rješenje. Odmah po rješenju sam ih kontaktirala i sve je bilo u redu, odradili smo konzultacije, pocela sam sa stimulacijom. Buduci da je sve trebalo biti placeno do dana punkcije, par dana prije putovanja sam ih kontaktirala i zamolila da platimo naš dio odmah da budemo mirni. Tu je nastala panika, oni odjednom nisu znali o cemu se radi, govorili su da moramo odmah sve platiti. Stalno smo bili u kontaktu sa direkcijom HZZO-a, gospođa nam je puno pomogla, neizmjerno smo joj zahvalni. Prouzročili su nam ogroman stres, u zračnoj luci smo sjedili i obavljali pozive naizmjenično sa klinikom i direkcijom HZZO-a, ne znajući uopće hoćemo li otputovati ili ne. Problem se nije rjesio ni na licu mjesta, ali uspjeli smo nekako iskomunicirati tek dan prije punkcije. Čak nam je bilo rečeno da donesemo uzorak krvi partnerovog oca, koji smo također držali dva dana u hotelskoj sobi zbog te situacije, tko zna je li uzorak uopće vise bio valjan. 
 Napravili su punkciju, na posljetku je ostao samo jedan zametak od 10 i rekli su nam da će rezultati biti za 6-8 tjedana, međutim prošla su 3 mjeseca a nitko nam ništa ne govori. Jako smo razočarani, a komunikaciju s koordinatoricom ne moram ni isticati. Počinjem čak misliti da nas sabotiraju zbog svega. Osjećamo se nemoćni... Nadam se da će zametak biti negativan i da će sve na kraju biti dobro, a ako ne bude, definitivno mijenjamo kliniku, ali ne odustajemo.

----------


## Staples

@cackalica - sto reci nego zivot pise romane. Zao mi je sto ste tako nesto iskusili ali mi je drago da ne gubite nadu. Drzim vam fige da ce sve ok biti s tim 1 pa da zaokruzite pricu sa sretnim zavrsetkom. Ukoliko ne, treba ici dalje. Nama je evo uspjelo ( za sad - donacija js) sa Europe ivf. Da nije, vec smo se spremali u Brno. U Brnu sam nasla Sanatorium Helios gdje sam sljedece htjela uspostaviti komunikaciju. Cinilo mi se prema online dostupnim podacima da bi mogli biti profesionalniji od nekih praskih klinika . Inace su na popisu best 5 u Europi. Iako to je stvarno individualno. Uvijek mozes pitati. Meni bar bude lakse kad imam plan za dalje.

----------


## cackalica

> @cackalica - sto reci nego zivot pise romane. Zao mi je sto ste tako nesto iskusili ali mi je drago da ne gubite nadu. Drzim vam fige da ce sve ok biti s tim 1 pa da zaokruzite pricu sa sretnim zavrsetkom. Ukoliko ne, treba ici dalje. Nama je evo uspjelo ( za sad - donacija js) sa Europe ivf. Da nije, vec smo se spremali u Brno. U Brnu sam nasla Sanatorium Helios gdje sam sljedece htjela uspostaviti komunikaciju. Cinilo mi se prema online dostupnim podacima da bi mogli biti profesionalniji od nekih praskih klinika . Inace su na popisu best 5 u Europi. Iako to je stvarno individualno. Uvijek mozes pitati. Meni bar bude lakse kad imam plan za dalje.


Hvala, a vama cestitam na uspjesnom postupku. Svakako ćemo za ubuduće razmotriti više opcija.  :Smile:

----------


## Anna1989

Drage moje, nama nije uspjelo iz prve, iz svježeg transfera, pa se spremamo za transfer smrznutih embrija. Planiramo ići krajem siječnja, početkom veljače. Ide li još netko u tom periodu u Europe ivf? Dobila sam popis lijekova za pripremu, pa me zanima ako znate čemu služi aspirin? 
Kako se nosite sa situacijom da ne možete dobiti dijete prirodnim putem, i to tek donacijom van države? Ja sam to jako teško primila, sve mi se čini jako daleko i nedostižno. Trenutno oko mene ima nekoliko trudnoća i to su sve dragi ljudi, ljudi koji me vole i koji su sa mnom uz svaki korak našeg puta. Ali svejedno je teško i pitam se kad će doći naš trenutak, koliko ćemo se morati boriti za to.

----------


## Maris2020

> Drage moje, nama nije uspjelo iz prve, iz svježeg transfera, pa se spremamo za transfer smrznutih embrija. Planiramo ići krajem siječnja, početkom veljače. Ide li još netko u tom periodu u Europe ivf? Dobila sam popis lijekova za pripremu, pa me zanima ako znate čemu služi aspirin? 
> Kako se nosite sa situacijom da ne možete dobiti dijete prirodnim putem, i to tek donacijom van države? Ja sam to jako teško primila, sve mi se čini jako daleko i nedostižno. Trenutno oko mene ima nekoliko trudnoća i to su sve dragi ljudi, ljudi koji me vole i koji su sa mnom uz svaki korak našeg puta. Ali svejedno je teško i pitam se kad će doći naš trenutak, koliko ćemo se morati boriti za to.



Mi također planiramo početkom siječnja u Prague Fertility Centre po doniranu jajnu stanicu, a specijalnim transportom šaljemo suprugove zamrznute spermiće...i nadamo se nekoj donatorki ...veselica

Ako je netko zadnjih mj dana putovao prema Pragu kroz Mađarsku (ne kroz Austriju) bilo bi dobro podijeliti informacije što je dobro znati. Unaprijed hvala.

----------


## Tinca18

Anna,
Aspirin ti služi za bolju prokrvljenost maternice.
I nama nije uspio transfer iz svježeg postupka, pa cemo na FET u IVF EUROPE, razmisljali smo takoder o 2 mj, valjda ce se sitacija s koronom malo poboljšati do onda.

E sad, tesko je uvijek, i uvijek ces se pitati zašto, al nemoj odustati sve dok mozes to financijski i psihički podnijeti.
Bas me moja ginekologica neki dan pitala kad cemo ponovo i rekla da ne odustajem...
Meni je najgore dok neko kaže da sam sad ja na redu za dijete, a ja znam da sam vec 10 god na redu, al nikako da taj red dođe na mene.... I to me možda pogodi najvise, jer ne razumiju kako je nama to tesko....

----------


## Isla

Mi smo išli kroz Austriju. Više bi nam odgovarala Mađarska, ali oni imaju te neke koridore zbog korone. Uglsvnom svi koridori idu kroz Budimpeštu pa bi nam to znatno produžilo put. Za sve informacije sam se mailom obraćala veleposlanstvima država kroz koje smo išli. Što se tiče psihičke komponente što je Ana pitala...ne znam što reći osim da ponekad zna biti neizdrživo teško, ponekad samo teško i da me to sve promijenilo kao osobu.

----------


## cackalica

> Mi također planiramo početkom siječnja u Prague Fertility Centre po doniranu jajnu stanicu, a specijalnim transportom šaljemo suprugove zamrznute spermiće...i nadamo se nekoj donatorki ...veselica
> 
> Ako je netko zadnjih mj dana putovao prema Pragu kroz Mađarsku (ne kroz Austriju) bilo bi dobro podijeliti informacije što je dobro znati. Unaprijed hvala.


Pozdrav, zanima me samo preko koje ste firme poslali smrznute spermije i koja je cijena takvog transporta?

Hvala

----------


## Maris2020

Prijevoz organizira PFC u dogovoru s poliklinikom kod koje imamo smrznute spermije u HR jer je to biološki materijal..
Prva cijena bila je 790 eur, a onda smo dobili ponudu na 190 eur :Joggler: 
Inače, ovo je također kontakt tvrtke koja se bavi 

Jako, jako su profi

----------


## Maris2020

Pozdrav svima, nova sam ovdje...jel moguće da svaki post odobrava moderatorica i da to traje po 2 dana?? :Sad:  Hvala

----------


## Inesz

Maris2020, dobro došla na forum.
Nije zgorega pročitati pravila foruma prije nego kreneš pisati prve postove.
Da, forum se moderira.

Nove članice moraju jednostavno pričekati dok moderatorice koje to rade volonterski, ne odobre njihove prve postove. Drukčije ne ide.

----------


## Maris2020

Zamka sitnih slova  :Smile:  ne se ljutiti...sve jasno. Hvala na dobrodošlici :grouphug:

----------


## Tinca18

> Prijevoz organizira PFC u dogovoru s poliklinikom kod koje imamo smrznute spermije u HR jer je to biološki materijal..
> Prva cijena bila je 790 eur, a onda smo dobili ponudu na 190 eur
> Inače, ovo je također kontakt tvrtke koja se bavi 
> 
> Jako, jako su profi


I mene zanima kontakt tvrtke koja se tim bavi, ne mogu ti slati privatnu poruku jer nemas jos 10 postova.

----------


## Maris2020

Rado bih s vama podijelila sva iskustva i informacije i drago mi je da sam našla ovu temu jer dosta vremena u cijeloj ovoj borbi gubimo lutajući za svakom informacijom koja bi nam ubrzala naš bolni proces kada smo iscrpljeni psihički i materijalno. Pravila su takva kakva jesu hajmo ih se držati

----------


## Ria976

Cure jel znate kakva je situacija sa putovanjem u Češku? Pretpostavljam da treba negativan pcr test. Cijela se situacija baš zakomplicirala. Opet se može na 24 sata bez testa navodno. Al to je nemoguće izvest kad putuješ tako daleko. I kakva je shema za tranzit kroz zemlje do Češke? Jel netko bio u zadnje vrijeme?

----------


## Tinca18

Maris2020, slobodno s nama podjeli svoja iskustva u RH i vani.
I svoje planove.... 
Eto i od tebe smo nesto novo saznali, da je moguc prijevoz smrzlica, ja i o tome dugo razmišljam al nisam nasla tvrtku koja se time bavi pa te molim da mi posaljes privatnu poruku jer ja tebi ne mogu. 
Hvala ti puno....

----------


## Maris2020

Tinca18 nažalost ne mogu naći opciju slanja privatne poruke. Naša priča traje jako dugo. Problem bio suprug. Spermiogram 0. Pa smo naručili donirane muške stanice iz Danske ali nažalost ni to se nije primilo (self help aplikacija ako me razumijete).U tom ludilu naravno ne zamrznemo moje jajne stanice koje su bile savršene, niti mi moj poznati ginekolog ne sugerira.Saznamo da na Rebru jedn super urolog može iz tkiva operacijom izvaditi suprugu spermije. I dogodi se čudo jer lik izvadi 15 predobrih spermića.Zamrznemo ih na medicinskom fakultetu u labosu...to je sve redovna procedura Rebra i med. faksa. Sve ide na povjerenstvo koje traje i traje da bi dobili rješenje da te smrznute spermiće možemo prebaciti u privatnu polikliniku. Da ne spominjem supruga koji j...sve po spisku da šta on mora čekati državu da to odobri.Doslovno odlazi na faks gdje ovi ne mogu naći žig koji još jedino nedostaje. Spermići napokon dolaze u polikliniku, i kreće postupak s mojim jajnim stanicama no nažalost nakon 5 pokušaja (od toga jedan ćorak jer je bila cista a ne jajna stanica) se ne prima. Ja izmućena psihički, fizički, materijalno odustajem. Sugeriraju nam Češku ...sad se pitate zašto nismo prije, ali to je sada neka druga rasprava. Ovo je naš put. Kontaktiramo FCP sve ide tečno, no pogađate...opet moramo na povjerenstvo da bi dobili RJEŠENJE da možemo smrznute stanice slati u Prag. Sve je regulirano zakonom HR i ČR. Poliklinika u Pragu kontaktira polikliniku u HR. Moramo ovjeriti Izjavu da oni svi pristaju na transfer. No nažalost teta u povjerenstvu koja je pravnica ima dodatnih pitanja (još ne znamo koja) i čekamo Rješenje. Transport dogovara Prag i dali su nam kontakt tvrtke koja je jako profi za transfer smrznutih spermija, ali onda su nam (možda zbog cijele situacije) poslali jeftiniju ponudu preko iste tvrtke. Dakle, ništa bez rješenja povjerenstva. Živci stradaju dok tamo neke tete eto imaju 1000 pitanja...Da ne kažem da smo na povjerenstvo poslali doslovno svu dokumentaciju. I da se sve vidi tko šta šalje, zašto....Jedno od pitanja je navodno da bi ja možda mogla prodavati suprugove spermije ako se rastanemo ili ako zatrudnim pa ostane  :Smile:  Zakonski pitanje ima smisla, ali mi smo toliko na rubu da nam je sve to  smiješno i suludo u kojoj zemlji živimo. Oprostite na dugom postu...ali rekla sam samoj sebi da ću na neki način javno pisati o voj problematici i da parovi ne lutaju kad postoji brže rješenje samo ih mi otkrivamo s puno, puno zakašnjenja. a ne kažem da su muški dosta spori u prihvaćanju nekih stvari pa i tu vrijeme nije saveznik

----------


## Maris2020

Tinca18 imaš poruku. Za sve koje traže info u inbox čini mi se da morate prvo objaviti barem 10 postova i tada moramo biti aktivne u isto vrijeme da bi to bilo moguće. Nisam još sve školovala  :Smile:

----------


## BelleA

Ali dajte pisite javno, puno nas zanimaju informacije.. jos niti ne znamo sto bi trebale znati/pitati  :Smile:

----------


## Maris2020

Moraš mi dati neki hint što te zanima....ovo što moramo pisati u privatne poruke su nažalost pravila foruma

----------


## BelleA

Aha shvaćam, kao imena firmi i to.. Ma ne znam ni sama što me zanima :/ Znaš ono kad ne znaš kud bi dalje i je l bi dalje itd. Hvala svakako.

----------


## Maris2020

Moraš krenuti da bi negdje stigao...a ovo može biti jako dug put, ali i ne mora. Zato smo svi tu...da si olakšamo. Ti kad skupiš slova i misli samo napiši..jedno će voditi drugom i možda ti bude jasnije kud ćeš dalje. Ne odustaj :Love:

----------


## sara79

Maris2020 kako ste narucili donirano sjeme iz Danske, gdje je materijal tocno dostavljen?

----------


## Limun555

Drage cure,
U sijecnju se spremamo na FET doniranih js. E sad zanima me cijela terapija i proces od dana kada dobijem menstruaciju Klinika u Pragu kaze da vec od prvog dana ciklusa krenem sa estrofemom a 10 dan odem na prvu folikulometriju.No moj MPO lijecnik kaze da dodjem 4 dan menatruacije pa da ce mi tada napisati terapiju?? Nisa mi nije jasno. Kakva su vasa iskustva? Hvala vam puno.

----------


## Tinca18

Hvala Maris.
Limun nazalost ja ti neznam, nisam jos nikad dosla do FETa. 
Probaj kupit estrofem za prvih par dana, pa neka ti onda 4dana da tvoj mpo recept za dalje...

----------


## Anna1989

Limun, meni je protokol za FET isto od prvog dana menstruacije, ne znam zasto vas ginekolog trazi od 4.dana, mozda da pitate kliniku u kojoj ste na postupku?
Maris, bas mi je zao sto su vas tako izmucili. Kod nas je azoospermija ali nalazi hormona su pokazali da se spermiji ne proizvode i da nema smisla slati supruga pod noz (citajte, fsh preko 60, lh preko 30, blago receno katastrofa, nigdje na forumima, pa i stranim, nisam naisla da netko ima tako visok fsh, a vjerujte mi pretrazila sam na nekoliko svjetskih jezika...). Birokracija je jedan od razloga zasto nismo isli preko hzzo s onih 1000€ vec o svom trosku, pokusala sam ali vec pri prvom papiru su me toliko izludili da sam rekla da nema sanse, nije vrijedno mojih zivaca. 
Mozete li mi reci kakvo je to narucivanje sjemena iz Danske, o cemu se radi, gdje se to moze?

----------


## ERA

Pozz cure, ja sam prije 2-3 godine pokušala naručiti spermu iz cryosa ali nije mi išlo, bio je problem s privatnom adresom. Mozda je bila moja greška, ali molim vas, ako se ista promijenilo da javite kako ste uspjeli.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozz cure, ja sam prije 2-3 godine pokušala naručiti spermu iz cryosa ali nije mi išlo, bio je problem s privatnom adresom. Mozda je bila moja greška, ali molim vas, ako se ista promijenilo da javite kako ste uspjeli.


Prije je se moglo naruciti kao privatna osoba ali sad vise ne moze, samo dr/klinike za to osposobljne, odnosno da mogu cuvati dalje materijal. Kako je stupilo na snagu zastita osobnih podataka.
Nisi nista krivo radila ERA.

----------


## ERA

Hvala ti Lara❤️. 
Sad sam iskopala Cryosov odgovor na moj upit oko dostave sperme neanonimnog donora, pa evo ako bude kome od pomoći.

"Please apologize for the late reply.

If yuu are interested in a non-anonymous donor, you can try to contact the following clinic who might be able to help you:

Versys Clinics in Budapest, Hungary (www.versysclinics.com) They are the only clinic which I know of that allows non-anonymous donors close to your area.

Other options could be Greece, Cyprus, Germany, Denmark, Ukraine, UK, Netherlands …

We are happy to help if you need further clinic names and direct references. Technically we can send to all clinics or doctor as long as they are ok receiving our orders and they are registered with us (or can register with us)."

----------


## LaraLana

Eto sve stoji u odgovoru. Maris je pisala da je materijal ipak stigao u Hr samo pitanje je u koju kliniku. Za nevjerovati eto. Jel zakonski smije ili ne?

Era kako si ti, koji su vam planovi za dalje?

----------


## Maris2020

Moje iskustvo je iz 2016 godine. Zakonski sve regulirano unutar EU...stigne doma DHL-om u suhom tanku s vuricom itd. Moguće da su u međuvremenu promijenili pravila zbog gore navedenog

----------


## LaraLana

> Moje iskustvo je iz 2016 godine. Zakonski sve regulirano unutar EU...stigne doma DHL-om u suhom tanku s vuricom itd. Moguće da su u međuvremenu promijenili pravila zbog gore navedenog


I onda ste materijal dali na cuvanje u kliniku?

----------


## ERA

LaraLana, hvala ti što pitaš. Ja nisam bas najbolje, iskreno, osjećam da se sve teze i teze nosim sa svime. Što dalje sve je gore stanje. Pratim vas po temama, pa počnem praviti planove za dalje, onda odustanem.. MM nema šanse da ide na punkciju/biopsija, a to je ono ključno. Zato sam se sad i ubacila kod teme i cryosu jer bi nam to financijski bilo dokučivo. Ostalo više ne. 
Razmišljala sam i o donaciji embrija/ posvajanju embrija, ne znam više koji je prihvatljiv termin, a nije mi namjera ikoga povrijediti. Razmišljala sam o postupku posvajanja djeteta. Manje više, kao što vidiš u glavi mi je kuršlus. 
Što se tiče našeg odnosa, prilično je potonuo. Nije to kao što je nekada bilo, nadam se da će se vratiti na staro.. 

Maris, eee hvala ti, ovaj moj email odgovor je iz 2019.g., sjećam se da sam 2016. (Kad smo saznali dijagnozu) isto imala cryos kao opciju dostave, ali nada je shit, pa smo se nadali da se "Mozda ipak stanje sperme primijeni"...

----------


## sara79

> Moje iskustvo je iz 2016 godine. Zakonski sve regulirano unutar EU...stigne doma DHL-om u suhom tanku s vuricom itd. Moguće da su u međuvremenu promijenili pravila zbog gore navedenog


Hm sve to je regularno da je se odradila kucna inseminacija ovako je u Hr napravljen postupak donorskim uvoznim materijalom i koliko mi je poznato da to nase klinike nesmiju obavljati, da nije zakonski regulirano jer inace parovi ne bi isli van Hr.

Neka me netko ispravi ako nisam u pravu!

----------


## Limun555

> Limun, meni je protokol za FET isto od prvog dana menstruacije, ne znam zasto vas ginekolog trazi od 4.dana, mozda da pitate kliniku u kojoj ste na postupku?
> Maris, bas mi je zao sto su vas tako izmucili. Kod nas je azoospermija ali nalazi hormona su pokazali da se spermiji ne proizvode i da nema smisla slati supruga pod noz (citajte, fsh preko 60, lh preko 30, blago receno katastrofa, nigdje na forumima, pa i stranim, nisam naisla da netko ima tako visok fsh, a vjerujte mi pretrazila sam na nekoliko svjetskih jezika...). Birokracija je jedan od razloga zasto nismo isli preko hzzo s onih 1000€ vec o svom trosku, pokusala sam ali vec pri prvom papiru su me toliko izludili da sam rekla da nema sanse, nije vrijedno mojih zivaca. 
> Mozete li mi reci kakvo je to narucivanje sjemena iz Danske, o cemu se radi, gdje se to moze?


Anna1989 hvala, nista pitat cu opet lijecnika koji ce me voditi u Zagrebu, mozda se zeznuo

----------


## inada

Limun55 Ja sam sve odradivala sa socijalnim ginekologom. On mi prepisao estrofem u i svu terapiju koju je klinika trazila da koristim. Isto dosla k njemu 10dc na uzv. Znaci cijelu pripremu za transfer mi je radio socijalni ginekolog. Mpo gin. nisam namjerno htjela ukljuciti u cijelu tu pricu jer mi se vec kosa na glavi dizala od njihovih pametovanja.

----------


## Ria976

Limun, ja sam za fet uvijek uzimala od 1.dana ciklisa estrofem 3 x 2 mg. 10. -12.dan ciklusa mjeriš debljinu endometrija i javljaš klinici a oni ti javljaju termin transfera. Nema folikulometrije osim eventualno u prirodnom ciklusu al onda se ne uzima estrofem. Vrlo jednostavno.
Što se tiće ove dr.teme u vezi naručivanja doniranog sjemena iz vani, mislim da je to nemoguće a i nije dozvoljeno zakonom. Jer zašto bi onda svi mi koji smo trebali donaciju spreme išli u Češku. Ja bi prva bila iskoristila tu mogućnost , nego putovala puste kilometre i nabijala još veći trošak na ionako skupo liječenje. A što se tiće inseminacije kod kuće, zna se kolika je uspješnost inseminacije uopće, dakle jako mala, čak i kad se radi u idealnim uvjetima sa pročišćenom spremom i kod zena koje su prethodno povećale šanse sa klomifemima .

----------


## sara79

Ma to sam samo navela primjer kucne inseminacije ( oni vec salju prociscenu spermu..sve je spremno ) jer je se jedino to moglo napraviti, o uspjesnosti necu uopce pisati ,kad narucis kao privatna osoba i drugo nis, sad se vise nemoze niti to.
Ali u ovom slucaju je forumasica odnijela vjerojatno u dogovoru s dr materijal u kliniku i tako je se obavio postupak. To nije zakonito i kad bi se saznalo taj dr bi ostao bez licence i mogao bi kljuc u bravu staviti.
Cudi me da osoblje foruma nije reagiralo na ovo i zakone.

Evo ERA je ostavila gore sto su joj napisali. Samo dostava na klinike u dogovoru s klinikom i doktorom i naveli su neke zemlje.
I da tako je, pa ne bi nasi parovi isli onda van Hr na ivf a da ne spominjem Makodoniju gdje se u startu placa odmah za tri doze materijala koji kosta 3000 eura.
Zato zaboravite to narucivanje iz Danske.

----------


## Limun555

Ria, inada hvala cure. Sad je i MPO u hr potvrdio isto ono iz Praga i ovo sto ste vi rekle. Eto, kaj reci

----------


## JelenaJA

Pozdrav drage moje.
Ima li koja iskustva da je išla na donaciju jajnih celija,a da je nosilac PAI 4G5G?
Ima li to neke veze kada je u pitanju donacija?

----------


## Staples

@JelenaJa - koliko znam mutacija PAI nema nikakve veze sa donacijom js. Ja sam homozigot PAI 4G/4G. Terapija koju su mi prepisali povrh ostalog u Pragu je i NM heparin Clexane od mislim dana transfera. Clexane je bio jeftiniji u Pragu nego RH. I povrh toga imao mnogo bolje aplikatore za laksu administraciju lijeka. Svi ljekovi koje sam kupovala tamo bili su jeftiniji nego u RH.

----------


## Inesz

Heterozigot PAI 4G5G uobičajen je genotip. Ne utječe, kako je Staples napisala, na postupke s doniranim jajnim stanicama. 
Bilo bi dobro konzultirati hematologa i vidjeti druge nalaze radi moguće potrebe za terapiju niskomolekularnim heparinom u trudnoći.

----------


## JelenaJA

Ove ne znam bas ni da rastumačim,a tek sutra da kontaktiram dr.Mardešića. 
Protrombin F (G20210A mutacija)
Faktor V Leiden  FV(G1691A mutacija)
MTHFR(C677T mutacija)
A čitam svasta o sva sam zbunjena.
U 10 toj sam nedelji,Mardešić mi nista nije pomenuo u vezi toga.Da li mozda ako se uzimaju jajne celije druge žene ovo vise nema nikakve veze,ili ipak opet utiče na trudnoću?Biće mi ovo dug dan...

----------


## spiritus

Zdravo, dal znate do kad su popustu u PFC?

----------


## Limun555

Drage cure,
Spremali smo se u Prag sl tjedan, FET. Endometrij 9 dana ciklusa je bio 6,8 mm a 12 dana nije rastao vec je istao isti. Terapija je 3x2 mg estrofem od 1 dc . Sada su mi digli terapiju na 3x4 mg estrofem pa cemo vidjeti za par dana. Nemam iskustva s FET-om i je znam da li je to normalno jel mogu nesto napraviti, da li je netko imao slicna iskustva.
Hvala vam

----------


## Panta13

Pozdrav, osobno nemam iskustva sa takvom situacijom sa end., no u listopadu 2020.sam morala prekinuti pripreme i nisam otputovala. Molim Vas za info jeste li u obavezi putovanja sa dokazom negativnog PCR testa ili nije potrebno radi medicinskih zahvata, te koliko se smijete zadržavati u Češkoj (24 sata ili može duže)? Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## Limun555

> Pozdrav, osobno nemam iskustva sa takvom situacijom sa end., no u listopadu 2020.sam morala prekinuti pripreme i nisam otputovala. Molim Vas za info jeste li u obavezi putovanja sa dokazom negativnog PCR testa ili nije potrebno radi medicinskih zahvata, te koliko se smijete zadržavati u Češkoj (24 sata ili može duže)? Hvala unaprijed.


Panta, hvala na odgovoru.
meni su rekli da moram imati PCR test na Covid, ne stariji od 72 h od trenutka testiranja

Takodje ispunite online formular ali to neposredno před put, kada budeme znali tačan datum putovanja. Link gdje se nalazi taj formular je link  https://plf.uzis.cz/

Potvrdu za put od klinike da zaista prelazite granicu iz opravdanih razloga.
Pozz

----------


## Medo2711

> Drage cure,
> Spremali smo se u Prag sl tjedan, FET. Endometrij 9 dana ciklusa je bio 6,8 mm a 12 dana nije rastao vec je istao isti. Terapija je 3x2 mg estrofem od 1 dc . Sada su mi digli terapiju na 3x4 mg estrofem pa cemo vidjeti za par dana. Nemam iskustva s FET-om i je znam da li je to normalno jel mogu nesto napraviti, da li je netko imao slicna iskustva.
> Hvala vam


Ubaci sok od cikle i ananas.I piti tablete 6 sati razmak.Bitno da ti bude bar 10 ili 11 mm bar tako meni trazili.Ali ne u Pragu.

----------


## Rominka

> Drage cure,
> Spremali smo se u Prag sl tjedan, FET. Endometrij 9 dana ciklusa je bio 6,8 mm a 12 dana nije rastao vec je istao isti. Terapija je 3x2 mg estrofem od 1 dc . Sada su mi digli terapiju na 3x4 mg estrofem pa cemo vidjeti za par dana. Nemam iskustva s FET-om i je znam da li je to normalno jel mogu nesto napraviti, da li je netko imao slicna iskustva.
> Hvala vam


jeste li pokusali estrofem vaginalno? Ima lokalno djelovanje. Ja sam doduse krenula u FET bez icega da bi naknadno uveli estrofem, ali vaginalno i odreagirala odlicno za razliku od prijasnjih puta kad sam ga pila i endometrij nije bio bas zadovoljavajuc a i imala sam grozne nuspojave.

----------


## Limun555

> jeste li pokusali estrofem vaginalno? Ima lokalno djelovanje. Ja sam doduse krenula u FET bez icega da bi naknadno uveli estrofem, ali vaginalno i odreagirala odlicno za razliku od prijasnjih puta kad sam ga pila i endometrij nije bio bas zadovoljavajuc a i imala sam grozne nuspojave.


Draga Rominka, nitko mi nije rekao nista vaginalno. Sad su mi samo poduplali dozu, 3x 4 mg dan, znaci 6 tabletuca estrofema. Kaj da sad radim ako uopce ima vremena za reagirati jer al uzv je u cetvrtak? Mozda 3 tablete oralno a 3 vaginalno ima li to uopce smisla, sad sam bome zbunjena.
Pozz

----------


## Limun555

> Ubaci sok od cikle i ananas.I piti tablete 6 sati razmak.Bitno da ti bude bar 10 ili 11 mm bar tako meni trazili.Ali ne u Pragu.


Medo pijem i ciklu i ananas, pocela sam sa prvim danom ciklusa. Znaci savki 6 sati 1 tabletu. Ja pijem svakih 8 sati po dvije tabletice.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo pijem i ciklu i ananas, pocela sam sa prvim danom ciklusa. Znaci savki 6 sati 1 tabletu. Ja pijem svakih 8 sati po dvije tabletice.


Aha,treba bi svaki 6 sati 2 tab.Ja tako pila odmah pocelo rasti endometriji.Ja sam pocela ciklu sok uzimati nakon drugog uzv ne odmah od pocetka.Sad neznam jer rastao zbog cikle ili sto sam pila 2 tablete svakih 6 sati.Drzim fige da sve bude uredu.

----------


## Limun555

> Aha,treba bi svaki 6 sati 2 tab.Ja tako pila odmah pocelo rasti endometriji.Ja sam pocela ciklu sok uzimati nakon drugog uzv ne odmah od pocetka.Sad neznam jer rastao zbog cikle ili sto sam pila 2 tablete svakih 6 sati.Drzim fige da sve bude uredu.


Medo hvala puno, budem tako probala. Drage cure stvarno vam hvala, kada svi strucnjaci zakazu ova grupa je uvijek tu

----------


## Medo2711

Zato smo tu,vec dugo pijem taj estrofem vec sam skuzila kako funkcionira...

----------


## Limun555

> Zato smo tu,vec dugo pijem taj estrofem vec sam skuzila kako funkcionira...


Drage cure, evo endometrij je narastao na 7,5 mm i idemo sl tjedan na transfer  :Smile:  pozz svima

----------


## Vješvik1&

Pozzz svima ja sam nova tu i planiram u Češku u postupak na d js dogovorili smo jučer na konzultacijama da čim prije krenemo pa svoje iskustvo ću iznijeti tu .
Svima želim sve najjj .

----------


## Medo2711

> Drage cure, evo endometrij je narastao na 7,5 mm i idemo sl tjedan na transfer  pozz svima


Super,znaci raste.Polako ali sigurno

----------


## Limun555

> Super,znaci raste.Polako ali sigurno


Nazalost ipak sam jucer napravila uzv 16. dc  na svoju ruku, jer su mi 15 dan uveli terapiju utrogestana pa da budem sigurna. Iako su oni u Pragu rekli da nema potrebe raditi dodatne uzv nakon sto sam ih 2 puta pitala, nesto mi nije dalo mira.  no endometrij je s 7,5 mm pao na 6,5mm.
Poslala sam im u prag no veli koordinatorica, ako vas je strah mozemo odgoditi?!?! Pa sam ju zamolila da se posavjetuje s lijecnicima i javi mi. Javila je da otkazujemo transfer. Sad se ja pitam sto bi bilo da nisam isla na uzv koji sam si ja sama propisla... mislim da cu si sama poceti prepisivati terapije

----------


## Panta13

> Nazalost ipak sam jucer napravila uzv 16. dc  na svoju ruku, jer su mi 15 dan uveli terapiju utrogestana pa da budem sigurna. Iako su oni u Pragu rekli da nema potrebe raditi dodatne uzv nakon sto sam ih 2 puta pitala, nesto mi nije dalo mira.  no endometrij je s 7,5 mm pao na 6,5mm.
> Poslala sam im u prag no veli koordinatorica, ako vas je strah mozemo odgoditi?!?! Pa sam ju zamolila da se posavjetuje s lijecnicima i javi mi. Javila je da otkazujemo transfer. Sad se ja pitam sto bi bilo da nisam isla na uzv koji sam si ja sama propisla... mislim da cu si sama poceti prepisivati terapije


Limun 555, žao mi je radi tvoje situacije. Meni se u zadnjem postupku nisu javljali tjedan dana na mailove dok sam uzimala terapiju, a kako je bilo nekih nejasnoća s mojim nalazom UZV, (moj gin. je postavio dijagnozu mogućeg end. polipa u toku postupka), na moje upite da komentiraju nalaze ni pisma ni razglednice. Na kraju sam na svoju ruku donijela odluku da stanem s terapijom i otkažem FET. Tek su se nakon mog negodovanja javili da su zbog poteškoća s Kovidom bili u gužvi i da su pisali (nikakav mail nisam našla u spam pošti). Suzdržavam se isuviše komentirati jer nemam namjeru djelovat negativno na one koje su trenutno svom svojom energijom u ovome, no čisto zdravorazumski, što manje ulagat emocije, što više uključit intuiciju i zaštiti maksimalno nerve, srce i financijske resurse, jer se radi o biznisu u kojem nažalost, nema nekog individualnog suptilnog pristupa, već po principu velikih brojeva, kako koga dopadne. Nisam medicinske struke, ali, na kraju moraš dobro otvorit oči i sve izvagat dva puta.

----------


## Medo2711

> Nazalost ipak sam jucer napravila uzv 16. dc  na svoju ruku, jer su mi 15 dan uveli terapiju utrogestana pa da budem sigurna. Iako su oni u Pragu rekli da nema potrebe raditi dodatne uzv nakon sto sam ih 2 puta pitala, nesto mi nije dalo mira.  no endometrij je s 7,5 mm pao na 6,5mm.
> Poslala sam im u prag no veli koordinatorica, ako vas je strah mozemo odgoditi?!?! Pa sam ju zamolila da se posavjetuje s lijecnicima i javi mi. Javila je da otkazujemo transfer. Sad se ja pitam sto bi bilo da nisam isla na uzv koji sam si ja sama propisla... mislim da cu si sama poceti prepisivati terapije


Ja bi na tvom mjestu odgodila,sljedecem ciklusu pocela piti estrofeme svaka 6 sati po 2.Ili se savjetuj sa dr.Neka nesto ucini sa endometrijom jer jako lose reagiras na terapiju na zalost.
Oni premalo traze te uzv.Ja uvijek radim na svoju ruku,jer je bitan ipak da endometrij.

----------


## Limun555

> Limun 555, žao mi je radi tvoje situacije. Meni se u zadnjem postupku nisu javljali tjedan dana na mailove dok sam uzimala terapiju, a kako je bilo nekih nejasnoća s mojim nalazom UZV, (moj gin. je postavio dijagnozu mogućeg end. polipa u toku postupka), na moje upite da komentiraju nalaze ni pisma ni razglednice. Na kraju sam na svoju ruku donijela odluku da stanem s terapijom i otkažem FET. Tek su se nakon mog negodovanja javili da su zbog poteškoća s Kovidom bili u gužvi i da su pisali (nikakav mail nisam našla u spam pošti). Suzdržavam se isuviše komentirati jer nemam namjeru djelovat negativno na one koje su trenutno svom svojom energijom u ovome, no čisto zdravorazumski, što manje ulagat emocije, što više uključit intuiciju i zaštiti maksimalno nerve, srce i financijske resurse, jer se radi o biznisu u kojem nažalost, nema nekog individualnog suptilnog pristupa, već po principu velikih brojeva, kako koga dopadne. Nisam medicinske struke, ali, na kraju moraš dobro otvorit oči i sve izvagat dva puta.


Panta sjecam se da si bila trazila info da li se tko cuo s klinikom i da si sama prekinula terapiju, strasno ali ocito nije to nista za cuditi se. I kako kazes moramo se oslanjat na sebe, svoju intuiciju i cuvat zivce jer kolko smo sve vec prosle psihicki, fizicki i financijski mozemo jos da bi dogurale do kraja. A znam da cemo sve mi doci do svog cilja <3

----------


## Limun555

Medo, je prekinuli su terapiju i sad cekamo slijedeci ciklus. Dali su mi vec terapiju estrofema 2x1x2 dnevno. Budem se jos i sa svojim mpo dr. posavjetovala,makar je on bio tijekom svih uzv dosta suzdrzan, skoro pa nista nije htio komentirati niti sugerirati, malo sam se i tu razocarala.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo, je prekinuli su terapiju i sad cekamo slijedeci ciklus. Dali su mi vec terapiju estrofema 2x1x2 dnevno. Budem se jos i sa svojim mpo dr. posavjetovala,makar je on bio tijekom svih uzv dosta suzdrzan, skoro pa nista nije htio komentirati niti sugerirati, malo sam se i tu razocarala.


Super,neki dr misle ides van neka te oni savjetuju..ovisi o dr.nazalost.Sretno sljedeci mj

----------


## Anna1989

Nadam se da ce vam u sljedecem ciklusu sve biti u redu. U kojoj ste klinici, panta i limun? 
Ima li neka cura ovdje mozda iskustva s endometriozom i kako se doktori u Ceskoj odnose prema tome? Meni su odgodili FET jer su mi se nakon stimulacije pojavile 4 ciste po jajnicima do 3,5cm, pa mi preporucuju laparoskopiju.

----------


## Limun555

> Nadam se da ce vam u sljedecem ciklusu sve biti u redu. U kojoj ste klinici, panta i limun? 
> Ima li neka cura ovdje mozda iskustva s endometriozom i kako se doktori u Ceskoj odnose prema tome? Meni su odgodili FET jer su mi se nakon stimulacije pojavile 4 ciste po jajnicima do 3,5cm, pa mi preporucuju laparoskopiju.


Anna ja sam u Pronatalu Prag, a ne znam nista vezano uz endometrijozu. Zao mi je radi cisti mozda da jos vidis s nasim doktorima ne znam tko te vodi kod nas?

----------


## Panta13

Ja sam isto u Pronatala, ne znam puno o endometriozi, imala sam prije par god. neku cistu nakon MPO kod nas kad sam bila u stimuliranom postupku sa vlastitim stanicama, no sama je nestala nakon prestanka s injekcijama, tako da nisam baš upućena u to. Nadam se da ćeš to uspješno rješit. Pozz.

----------


## Anna1989

I moji doktori se slazu da je bolje na operaciju s obzirom da imam svakodnevne bolove, tako da nazalost do daljnjega nema postupka za mene, dok se to rijesi. Bit ce bolje valjda  :Smile:

----------


## Red Ivy

Pozdrav! 
Mi imamo slično iskustvo s klinikom Unica u Brnu...više puta smo tražili da nam izdaju potvrdu ds prihvaćaju S2 tiskanicu no oni tvrde da nemaju pojma o čemu se radi ....
Imamo fore još tjedan dana da pošaljemo HZZO i očajna sam!

----------


## Ivanaa88

Pozdrav cure,
Ja sam nova u ovoj temi, evo i mi smo se odlučiti za Prag, nakon 8 neuspjelih pokušaja u HR. Mi smo mislili poci na dodatne preglede i konzultacije, da vidimo hoce li nam reci što drugačije nego u HR. Vidim da se većinom ponavljaju klinike Pronatal i Fretility centar... Mislite li da se neka od ove dvije više posvećuje tome ili je bolje da  kontaktiram jednu i drugu, pa vidim što kažu? A možete mi preporučiti i neku drugu ako mislite da su bolji...

----------


## Tinca18

Pozdrav Ivana.
Dobrodosla. 
Najbolje ti je da kontaktirate obje klinike pa da vidis sto ce ti reci   i koja ce ti bolje sjesti.
Mi smo bili u Ivf europe. 
Mislim da su sve podjednake, da na kraju odlučuju nijanse i prvi dojam

----------


## Ivanaa88

> Pozdrav Ivana.
> Dobrodosla. 
> Najbolje ti je da kontaktirate obje klinike pa da vidis sto ce ti reci   i koja ce ti bolje sjesti.
> Mi smo bili u Ivf europe. 
> Mislim da su sve podjednake, da na kraju odlučuju nijanse i prvi dojam


Hvala ti na informaciji, u tom smo smjeru i krenuli. Poslali smo mail na obje klinike, sad čekamo odgovor i da krenemo sa svim procedurama... A svaka dodatna informacija koju dobijem od vas mi puno znaci.

----------


## sejla

Pozz svima  :Smile: 
Evo da se uključim, i ja se slažem da je za početak najbolje kontaktirati više klinika. Sve su po meni vrhunske i mislim da se u tom smislu ne može `pogriješiti´, ali utječe prvi dojam i komunikacija s koordinatorima, brzina odgovora, temeljitost obrade...
Mi smo u Pronatalu. Još prošle godine smo htjeli u Prag okušati sreću i treći put, kad je oba puta uspjelo iz prve, a smrzlića još ima  :Zaljubljen:  Situacija nas je nažalost spriječila, no duboko se nadamo da je ove godine ponovno lipanj naš mjesec  :Heart:  Obavila potrebne pretrage, sad samo još malo strpljenja...
Sretno svima za koju god fazu postupka treba, i nadam se da ćemo uskoro ponovno moći putovati u većim brojkama  :Love:

----------


## Ria976

Cure da li netko planira putovanje u Prag ovih dana. Češka je zatvorila granice. Može se putovat u medicinske svrhe, ali treba se testirat prije, i nakon ulaza u Česku u roku od 5 dana. I još na povratku kući. To su tri testa po osobi.
Kako se snalazite sa testiranjem, jel plaćate ili? Veliki su to dodatni troškovi.
Bojim se da bi granice mogle kao i prošle godine ostat zatvorene sve do 15.06.

----------


## Panta13

Mi smo razmatrali ići još na jesen 2020.,nažalost ta priprema je propala taman uoči prvog lockdowna. Dodatni troškovi, činjenica da je potrebno izvršiti 3 testiranja po osobi, da dolaziš na tako delikatan med. postupak a ne znaš možeš li dobit adekvatan smještaj trenutno, činjenica da je sve zatvoreno i da treba otputovati natrag odmah po transferu za mene vrlo komplicira stvari a stvara golemu količinu stresa. Nama je od zadnjeg ET-a prošla godina dana dragocjenog vremena. S obzirom da se ne vidi kraj ovome ludilu, polako razmatramo druge mogućnosti za ostvarenje roditeljstva iako imamo još preostala 3 E. Za mlađe je vjerovatno lakše, nama koje smo iznad 40.-e je svaki mjesec dragocjenog vremena bitan radi zdravstvenog i općeg stanja.

----------


## Anna1989

Naša doktorica daje uputnicu za testiranje prije odlaska u Češku i čini mi se na povratku, pa je to besplatno. Pa možda da probate vidjeti za uputnicu nekako.

----------


## Ria976

Panta13, i meni je ista stvar u pitanju. Baš sad kad nemam vremena jer 45 kuca na vratima dogodi se ova pandemija. Imam osjećaj da se sve urotilo protiv nas samo da ne uspijemo.
Mi smo bili zadnji put ovo ljeto iako mi ljeto uopće ne paše radi mnogo toga, i posla među ostalim. Prije toga smo bili u 10.mjesecu 2019. Vrijeme leti, imam osjećaj da će nas opet uhvatit ljeto a kao što kažeš, ovo ludilo ne prestaje.
Neznam šta napraviti, klinike nam baš ne izlaze u susret, sa nekakvim popustima ili npr.testiranjem.

----------


## Panta13

> Panta13, i meni je ista stvar u pitanju. Baš sad kad nemam vremena jer 45 kuca na vratima dogodi se ova pandemija. Imam osjećaj da se sve urotilo protiv nas samo da ne uspijemo.
> Mi smo bili zadnji put ovo ljeto iako mi ljeto uopće ne paše radi mnogo toga, i posla među ostalim. Prije toga smo bili u 10.mjesecu 2019. Vrijeme leti, imam osjećaj da će nas opet uhvatit ljeto a kao što kažeš, ovo ludilo ne prestaje.
> Neznam šta napraviti, klinike nam baš ne izlaze u susret, sa nekakvim popustima ili npr.testiranjem.


Evo, kao da sam sama pisala, iste misli su me morile u teškim momentima, da su se nebo i zemlja odjednom urotili, i to baš kada se činilo da smo stigli na korak do kraja našeg dugog puta sa dosta zahvata, pokušavanja, troškova, kredita, operacija, kiretaže, razočarenja i psih. boli svih vrsta. Iskreno, razmišljam da predamo papire na Centar jer koliko god dug i neizvjestan taj put bio, bar mi birokracija neće više bosti unutarnje organe a ni iznuđivati eure. Ok, bit će izazova druge vrste, al čini mi se da ću bit manje ranjiva i spremnija. A o klinikama da sad krenem, vjerovatno bi me admini stavili na blok.  :Smile: . Veeeeliki je to biznis. Ja punim 42., isto ljeti najveći obujam posla pa sam zato i čekala jesen, šta se ispostavilo kao propust, tako da se sve razumijemo. Meni pretpostavljaju da imam ožiljak na materištu od nekog od minulih zahvata, isprva se sumnjalo na polip, no moj gin. smatra da dimenzijama ne bi trebao biti prepreka za ostvarenje trudnoće. Eto, možda ti bude lakše kad pomisliš da nas ima sa sličnim pričama. U svakom slučaju, nema predaje,samo hrabro. Donacija je trebala biti dobitna kombinacija, ali, valjda će idući mjeseci dati neke odgovore.

----------


## Ria976

Panta, želim ti svu sreću , da nam se svima ostvari bar neki plan. Iskoristi embrije koje imate. Možda je jedan od njih vaša sreća.
Mi smo eto pristali na sve kompromise, kad nije išlo sa mojim jajnim stanicama, provali smo sa DE. To je slično usvajanju. Ako se ovo smiri, provat ćemo jos jednom sigurno. Do 49 se može. Al to mi je malo too much. Možda još ovu godinu iskoristit pa kako bude.

----------


## Cvrkutic

> Cure da li netko planira putovanje u Prag ovih dana. Češka je zatvorila granice. Može se putovat u medicinske svrhe, ali treba se testirat prije, i nakon ulaza u Česku u roku od 5 dana. I još na povratku kući. To su tri testa po osobi.
> Kako se snalazite sa testiranjem, jel plaćate ili? Veliki su to dodatni troškovi.
> Bojim se da bi granice mogle kao i prošle godine ostat zatvorene sve do 15.06.


Bez obzira na zatvorene granice, sa potvrdom poliklinike gdje idete i PCR testom koji ne smije biti stariji od 72 sata mozete uci u zemlju.
Testove nazalost placamo sami i to u oba smjera.
Pazite i na zemlju presjedanja, jer nama je to bio Amsterdam, pa smo na aerodromu morali napraviti i serološki test koji ne smije biti stariji od 4 sata.
Znači serološki test radite na aerodromu. Suprug i ja smo letili iz Zagreba i gore to imaju na aerodromu i dobije se za pola sata

----------


## Lora2

Zdravo,mozete li mi reci koja je cena PCR testa u Pragu i tih testova koji se rade na aerodromu?

----------


## turist

pozz citam vec neko vrijeme ovu grupu.. pa me zanima koja je po vasem iskustvu uspjesnija klinika u Pragu PFC ili Pronatal? ili neka treca.. (za donaciju spermija)

----------


## Rominka

Dobrodosao ili dobrodosla  :Smile: 
svakome od nas je najuspjesnija ona koja nam je pretvorila snove u stvarnost. Moj savjet je da se ne opterecujete samo sa te dvije klinike vec da sastavite pitanja te ih posaljete na nekoliko adresa. Pokusajte onda eliminirati one koji vam
nisu “legli”.

----------


## Kadauna

Koja je od vas relativno nedavno isla u Cesku na teret HZZO a u postupak? Koji sad trenutno iznos HZZO sufinancira za IVF uz donirane jajne stanice?

Hvala

----------


## Ria976

Kadauna, nisam nikad išla uz financiranje HZZO- a, al čini mi se da su cure uvijek govorile o cifri od 1000 € . Plus putni troškovi navodno.

----------


## Panta13

Pozdrav svima, ima li tko da zna stav klinika o cijepljenju, koliko prije postupka bi trebalo i je li pametno s obzirom na imunosupresive koji su dio terapije. Vidim govori se o Covid putovnicama od 1.lipnja pa ima li itko kakvih informacijama o tome i je li se koja od vas stigla cijepiti prije odlaska?

----------


## Anna1989

> Pozdrav svima, ima li tko da zna stav klinika o cijepljenju, koliko prije postupka bi trebalo i je li pametno s obzirom na imunosupresive koji su dio terapije. Vidim govori se o Covid putovnicama od 1.lipnja pa ima li itko kakvih informacijama o tome i je li se koja od vas stigla cijepiti prije odlaska?


Pozdrav, ja sam pitala koordinatoricu iz Europe ivf klinike i stav je njihovih lijecnika da se smijemo cijepiti prije postupka ali niposto za vrijeme uzimanja lijekova ili injekcija. Nakon cijepljenja, kako kazu, ne treba biti pauza s postupkom. I jos sam pitala moze li cjepivo utjecati na ishod, ali o tome nemaju informacija jer su cjepiva nova.

----------


## Panta13

> Pozdrav, ja sam pitala koordinatoricu iz Europe ivf klinike i stav je njihovih lijecnika da se smijemo cijepiti prije postupka ali niposto za vrijeme uzimanja lijekova ili injekcija. Nakon cijepljenja, kako kazu, ne treba biti pauza s postupkom. I jos sam pitala moze li cjepivo utjecati na ishod, ali o tome nemaju informacija jer su cjepiva nova.


Anna 1989 hvala ti na odgovoru, nisu mi još ništa odgovorili iz Pronatala na tu temu pa mi je ovo jako korisna informacija. Poslala sam upit Hrv. Zavodu za javno zdravstvo, isto su mi odgovorili, a za pitanje vezano uz ishod postupka i moguću trudnoću su napisali da "laboratorijski nalazi na miševima (brrr) nisu pokazali utjecaj cijepljenja na fetalni razvoj".

----------


## Ria976

Ja sam poslala mail u Pronatal prije više od tjedan dana, još nema odgovora. Neznam zašto to tako mora biti, al stvarno ne mogu vjerovat da u tjedan dana nitko nije mogao odgovorit.
Sad sam odlučila da uopće neću ponovo slati upit nego ću čekat hoće se itko udostojit odgovorit.
U svakom slučaju poslala sam rezultate na NK stanice pa čekam mišljenje doktora.
Da li je netko možda putovao u zadnje vrijeme u Prag? Kako to sve izgleda? 
Jel se može testirat kod njih nakon ulaska ili treba prije? Jel može antigenski test ili pcr?

----------


## Panta13

> Ja sam poslala mail u Pronatal prije više od tjedan dana, još nema odgovora. Neznam zašto to tako mora biti, al stvarno ne mogu vjerovat da u tjedan dana nitko nije mogao odgovorit.
> Sad sam odlučila da uopće neću ponovo slati upit nego ću čekat hoće se itko udostojit odgovorit.
> U svakom slučaju poslala sam rezultate na NK stanice pa čekam mišljenje doktora.
> Da li je netko možda putovao u zadnje vrijeme u Prag? Kako to sve izgleda? 
> Jel se može testirat kod njih nakon ulaska ili treba prije? Jel može antigenski test ili pcr?


Ria 976,kakav ti je rezultat testa na NK stanice? Meni je bilo sugerirano da napravim radi neuspješnog FET - a, no nisam išla. Ja sam isto dugo čekala na odgovor iz Pronatala Budejovice, cca 5 dana.

----------


## Limun555

Ria976 gdje si radila testiranje za NK stanice? Pozz

----------


## Ria976

Panta, Limun u Lab Plusu se može napraviti pretraga na NK stanice CD 56+, CD16+. 375 kn. Rezultat je u postotcima i apsolutni broj. Meni je ispalo 20 % (ref.int.5-31%) a ukupan zbroj 400 ( ref.int.80-430). Malo sam se izludila sa svime tim jer se na webu može svašta isčitati. Uglavnom na dosta mjesta tvrde da ne bi trebale biti veće od 18 %.
Iz klinike su mi se javili i rekli da je sve u redu. Tako da nisam načisto sa svime. A neznam da li uopće vjerujem u sve to??

----------


## Panta13

Ria 976 hvala na info, nisam imala pojma da se to može kod nas. Ja sam se prošle godine raspitivala za test na te NK stanice pa mi je rečeno u Zg-u i u St-u u gin. klinikama da to ne rade, pa sam bila odustala. To mi je sugerirano uz histetoskopiju. Kada bih opet išla, išla bih na sve ili ništa, neću više ikakva dodatna ispitivanja radit, niti ponavljat histeroskopiju koja je bila uredna, da bi 3 mj. kasnije bilo sumnji na polip, pa na ožiljak. Shvaćam kad kažeš da ne vjeruješ u to, i meni se sve to čini čudno u najmanju ruku. Moj je stav da ako i kada budem odlučila opet ići u postupak, a išla bih samo radi e. koji su preostali, idem bez uvaljivanja ikakvih dodatnih troškova, programa, snimanja, zahvata, metoda, mjerenja, sondiranja itd.

----------


## Rominka

Panta, tako sam i ja. Odustala sam od svega, u zadnji tren odlucili ici. Moja cvrsta odluka je bila FET bez stimulacije u prirodnom ciklusu, zeljela sam dati priliku organizmu jer sam vjerovala da je to najbolji put - prijasnje pute je uvijek bila neka stimulacija i uvijek mi je organizam odreagirao na njih i to ne dobro. Nasla sam dr koji je bio voljan pokusati i koji je po nalazima bio suglasan za prirodan ciklus bez stimulacije i uspjeli smo. Ne kazem da je to put uspjeha, to je samo moje iskustvo na temelju prijasnjih postupaka koji su mi narusili zdravlje.

----------


## Panta13

Čestitam ti, to je najbolji primjer kako treba bit dovoljno jak i slušat sebe u svemu ovome.

----------


## Ria976

Panta, meni je mozak vec toliko pun svakakvih informacija koje sam pročitala po internetu da imam osjećaj da ce prsnut jedan dan ha ha.
Ove NK stanice se mogu radit i iz biopsije maternice ali mislim da se to ne radi kod nas. U Pronatalu to rade, imaš i u njihovom cjeniku, zove se Reprognotik test. Spaja se sa pretragom krvi i onda se donosi zaključak. Ja sam radila 2 puta histeroskopiju i jednom samo endo scratch. I uvijek mi je sve u redu bilo. Ne bi više to radila, nema šanse. Svi oni kažu , ne boli to, ali ne kopaju po njihovim utrobama.
Čak sam našla i neke članke o nekakvim HLA i KIR tipizacijama koje se rade nakon ponavljajućih neuspjeha sa doniranim stanicama.
Meni su javili da mi je nalaz NK stanica po ovome uredan. Ja vec nekoliko mjeseci uzimam omegu koja navodno snižava Nk stanice. Sto se tiće protokola  za transfer nisu mi ništa promjenili; estrofem od 1 dana i clexane. Odustala sam od prirodnog postupka jer u zadnje vrijeme imam nekakva krvarenja kroz lutealnu fazu, iza ovulacije a i skratili su mi se ciklusi na 25 dana. Vjerovatno je manjak progesterona u pitanju, godine ...i tako.
Sad je još samo problem kad ćemo ići s obzirom na situaciju sa koronom.

----------


## Ria976

Eh da, još me zanima jel uzimate embrio glue pri transferu. I za to se mislim ima li smisla ili ne. ??

----------


## Panta13

> Eh da, još me zanima jel uzimate embrio glue pri transferu. I za to se mislim ima li smisla ili ne. ??


Ria 976, bome si ovo potanko sve objasnila, nisam znala ni 2 posto o ovome, svaka čast. Da, ja sam uzimala embrioglue, onaj paket sa time lapsom. Beta zanemariva na 14 dn od transfera. Nakon toga sam se bila razletila u vezi tog NK testa, ali kako se nije radio u St ni Zg, ostala sam samo pri histeroskopiji koja je bila uredna, a i to mi je bilo uf, tako da mogu mislit kakav je tek endoscratching. Taman je tada sve ovo započelo s koronom, a kako trenutno stvari stoje, visi još jedna godina u zraku po pitanju planiranja... Ne znam ima li smisla planirat išta na ljeto, kakve su uopće šanse...Plus ako bude uvjet cijepljenje, valjda bi trebalo pričekat s terapijom bar koji mjesec nakon druge doze, bar mi tako logika nalaže. Vidim nema komentara vezano uz putovanja, pitanje je šta se uopće gore dešava. Bilo bi super da netko tko je bio stavi komentar.

----------


## Limun555

Panta13 ja sam bila prije mjesec dana, pcr test negativan, pismo od klinike i popunjeli on line obrazac i to je to. U hotelu te takodjer traze pismo od klinike,policijski sat od 22h. Taxi normalno vozi, ljudi normalno okolo secu... ne rade restorani niti kafici ali snadjes se jer rade svakojake dostave, a i nas hotel je imao restoran pa si tamo mogao navece nesto pojesti... sve u svemu tamo nismo imali nikakvih problema.’

----------


## Ria976

Ja ne mogu čekat još dugo, ostarit ću haha. Morat ću sa pcr testom. Istrpila sam histeroskopije, scratchinge al moram priznat da se bojim čačkanja po nosu. Sve se nešto nadam za 5 mjesec.

----------


## Panta13

> Ja ne mogu čekat još dugo, ostarit ću haha. Morat ću sa pcr testom. Istrpila sam histeroskopije, scratchinge al moram priznat da se bojim čačkanja po nosu. Sve se nešto nadam za 5 mjesec.


Ria 976 Haha, ja već ostarila i bez skrečinga
Limun 555 hvala na info u vezi situacije gore.

----------


## Panta13

Limun 555, pitanje, je li po dolasku potrebno javiti se u nadležnu zdravstvenu stanicu sa neg. pcr testom i radi li se tamo po dolasku novi test. Putam jer su mi informacije na stranicama Pronatala nejasne u vezi toga dijela. Hvala ti unaprijed na informaciji.

----------


## Ria976

Panta, ja sam isto to pročitala, da se treba nakon ulaska ponovo testirat u roku od 5 dana. Ali mi ionako odemo prije kući, tako da neznam. Eventualno se može napravit ponovo test radi povratka kući. Izgleda da će sad vrijedit i antigenski test za ulaz u Hrvatsku, što je dobro jer je on brži i jeftiniji.
Nama ovaj put traže uplatu akontacije, što nam je novost. Dosad smo uvijek plaćali sve tamo. Radi se o iznosu 800 €. 
Da li netko zna kolike su naknade za transakcije?

----------


## Panta13

> Panta, ja sam isto to pročitala, da se treba nakon ulaska ponovo testirat u roku od 5 dana. Ali mi ionako odemo prije kući, tako da neznam. Eventualno se može napravit ponovo test radi povratka kući. Izgleda da će sad vrijedit i antigenski test za ulaz u Hrvatsku, što je dobro jer je on brži i jeftiniji.
> Nama ovaj put traže uplatu akontacije, što nam je novost. Dosad smo uvijek plaćali sve tamo. Radi se o iznosu 800 €. 
> Da li netko zna kolike su naknade za transakcije?


Ria 976, na uplatu akontacije od 2. 390 Eura PBZ banka mi je uzela 4.30 Eura, u pitanju je bila on line transakcija, a za skladištenje sam 150 Eura platila manje od 1 Eura.

----------


## nevena

Vezano za cjepiva, ja nebi brzala s njima. Ne zna se kako djeluju na plodnost žena, ima svakojakih članaka, ali činjenica je da je faza testiranja u tijeku. Ja nebi riskirala s njima.

----------


## Panta13

> Vezano za cjepiva, ja nebi brzala s njima. Ne zna se kako djeluju na plodnost žena, ima svakojakih članaka, ali činjenica je da je faza testiranja u tijeku. Ja nebi riskirala s njima.


Nevena, bojim se da nakon 1.lipnja neće biti izbora za odlaske preko granice uvedu li se kovid putovnice. To je realnost situacije. Naravno da ne znaju kako djeluju na osobe koje planiraju postupke, osobno mi je u ovoj priči olakotna okolnost što su E. od donorice stoga više nije u pitanju moj genetski materijal. Što se implantacije tiče, jasno je da je imunološki odgovor bitan, naročito nama koje se borimo s neuspjelim potpomognutima (ja brojim 5 plus 1 missed ab.) i tko zna kako će ta cjepiva djelovat na imunološki odgovor prilikom ET-a. Dosada smo imunitet obarali sa 5 mg decortina dnevno, sada ćemo s 15 (sarkazam). U medijima se slabo vodi diskusija o preporukama vezano uz cijepljenje i MPO, možda ne bi bilo loše da admini preko Rode pokrenu kakvu inicijativu da se i nas informira.

----------


## nevena

_Jedan od njih je i 72-godišnji gospodin Michael Yeadon, umirovljeni  Englez i bivši podpredsjednik farmaceutskog giganta Pfizer. Dotični  gospodin Yeadon je radio za Pfizer 6 godina i onda bio otpušten zbog  razloga koji nikad nisu isplivali u javnost. No, ono što je najvažnije  za nas da dotični gospodin Yeadon kategorički tvrdi da je pandemija  COVIDa-19 već odavno gotova u Ujedinjenom Kraljevstvu i da novo stvoreno  Pfizer/BioNTech mRNA cjepivo protiv COVID-19, koje je pokazalo  fenomenalnu 95% učinkovitost, “uzrokuje neplodnost kod žena”.
Njegove tvrdnje su bazirane na hipotezi da je protein šiljka novog  SARS-CoV-2 koronavirusa (eng. Spike ili S protein) jako sličan proteinu  pod nazivom Syncytin-1, a koji se nalazi u ljudskoj placenti. Upravo  zbog toga gospodin Yeadon tvrdi da ce protutijela, koje je stvorio naš  organizam nakon unosa cjepiva protiv COVID-19, osim virusnog S proteina  takodjer prepoznati i Syncytin-1 u placenti te će na taj način  uzrokovati neplodnost u žena, zato što taj protein Syncytin-1 igra važnu  ulogu u zdravoj funkciji placente.


_O tom proteinu Syncytin sam čitala u nekoliko članaka, ovdje sam izdvojila samo to objašnjenje (ne znam ja to kao laik dobro objasniti). Jest, da je to i opovrgnuto u nekoliko članaka, ali budući da su ispitivanja za ta cjepiva još u tijeku, ja se pitam kako mogu znati. MOžda da možda ne, vidjet će se u budućnosti.

----------


## nevena

Mene zapravo brine što sve to nije dovoljno ispitano.

----------


## sejla

Hvala vam cure na korisnim info  :Smile:  Evo ja nisam dosta pametna što napraviti, čekati da se cijepim ili ne...htjeli smo sad u 6.mj...pa ići li odmah ili čekati da se još smiri situacija, tipa za pola godine...baš me to sve žalosti i brine. A ne bih htjela još predugo čekati, unatoč tome što me srećom još godine ne pritišću u smislu da je svaki mjesec bitan, ali.... U 6.mj produljenje čuvanja na dodatnih godinu dana...mislim da ćemo morati odlučiti u zadnji čas, trenutno je tako da se ništa ne može puno unaprijed planirati...  :Sad: 
držite mi se sve i svima sretno u kojoj god fazi postupka se nalazili  :Love:

----------


## Limun555

> Limun 555, pitanje, je li po dolasku potrebno javiti se u nadležnu zdravstvenu stanicu sa neg. pcr testom i radi li se tamo po dolasku novi test. Putam jer su mi informacije na stranicama Pronatala nejasne u vezi toga dijela. Hvala ti unaprijed na informaciji.


Panta, nismo nista javljali u zdravstvenu stanicu. Ali smo se prijavili na njihovu valjda stranicu ministarstva zdravstva i dobili kod, to se vrlo jednostavno ol line prijavi i dobije se  odmah mailom natrag QR kod. To smo isprintali i imali smo PCR testove to nismo isprintali. Nitko nas nista nije trazio, osim na povratku u HR gdje je nas carinik pitao sto smo radili u Pragu, jedva sam cekala da me to pita

----------


## Panta13

Limun 555, hvala na info.

----------


## Ivanaa88

Dan cure, 
mi smo se odlučili za kliniku Europeivf, a prije postupka trebali bi napraviti Era test, zanima me di ste ga vi radili i iskustva? Ima li ga sad gdje napraviti u HR? A što se tiče cijepljenja i testova, cijepljenje ne preporučuju, a ako smo se već cijepili, minimalno 3 mjeseca iza ne smijemo ići u postupak. Misle da i za njih vrijedi onaj onaj antigen test (to trebamo točno provjeriti) a uz to dobijemo i pismo od njih koje prilažemo na granici kao garanciju da idemo zbog medicinski opravdanog razloga.

----------


## Anna1989

> Dan cure, 
> mi smo se odlučili za kliniku Europeivf, a prije postupka trebali bi napraviti Era test, zanima me di ste ga vi radili i iskustva? Ima li ga sad gdje napraviti u HR? A što se tiče cijepljenja i testova, cijepljenje ne preporučuju, a ako smo se već cijepili, minimalno 3 mjeseca iza ne smijemo ići u postupak. Misle da i za njih vrijedi onaj onaj antigen test (to trebamo točno provjeriti) a uz to dobijemo i pismo od njih koje prilažemo na granici kao garanciju da idemo zbog medicinski opravdanog razloga.


Ivana88, to su vam rekli u Europe IVF? Pitam jer meni su rekli nesto skroz drugo, gore sam pisala bila.

----------


## Ivanaa88

Kontaktirali smo dvije klinike, Fertility i Europeivf, na kraju smo se odlučili za Europeivf, a informacije o cijepljenju smo dobili od klinike Fertility, a za testove sam pitala Europeivf...

----------


## Vrci

Baš mi zanimljivo, danas sam isto čula od jedne poznanice da je neka klinika rekla da ako se par cijepi da ne smiju u postupak do kraja godine

A meni iz Betaplusa iskočilo
Ukoliko se cijepite, preporučuje se čekati jedan ciklus poslije druge doze cjepiva prije ulaska u MPO postupak. Isto tako se preporučuje čekati nakon infekcije COVID-om, bar dva ciklusa

Opet svatko po svom radi

----------


## sejla

Cure što mislite, vrijedi li to pravilo o čekanju par mjeseci nakon eventualnog cijepljenja i u transferu smrzlića?

----------


## Panta13

> Cure što mislite, vrijedi li to pravilo o čekanju par mjeseci nakon eventualnog cijepljenja i u transferu smrzlića?


Postavila sam pitanje klinici da vidimo što struka kaže, nisam na službenim stranicama našla nikakve službene upute o cijepljenju i FET-u.

----------


## nevena

Službenih uputa o cijepljenju nema zato što se još ne zna kako cjepiva utječu na plodnost žena. Pa i sama cjepiva su u eksperimentalnoj fazi ispitivanja koja će biti gotova najbrže 2022. To je u stvari eksperimentalni ljek čiji dugoročni učinci će se tek vidjeti.

Sve u svemu, ja ne bih riskirala. Jer ako kažu da nema dokaza da cjepiva utječu na plodnost, nema dokaza niti da ne utječu.

----------


## sejla

Evo da javim, čula sam se s Pronatalom, oni su pozitivnog stava prema cijepljenju i prema njima treba pričekati mjesec dana za postupak nakon druge doze cjepiva.

----------


## Limun555

Samo da se nadovezem da ako ste prebolile Covid, u postupak mozete nakon 2 ciklusa, to je preporuka Pronatala. Pozz

----------


## Ria976

Da li netko planira putovanje u Prag uskoro, i kako mislite putovat?
Pretpostavljam da većina ide autom. Mi nismo u mogućnosti ići autom pa razmatramo putovanje vlakom preko Beča. Vlak iz Zg za Beč vozi svako jutro, al iz Beča su linije malo reducirane za Prag.
Zanima me dal netko zna koji su uvjeti za ulaz u Austriju radi tranzita kad je u pitanju putovanje javnim sredstvima prijevoza? Bojim se da ne budemo imali problema. Napravili bi antigenski test naravno. Imate još kakav prijedlog za put. Možda netko išao busom sve ili jedan dio. Ova situacija nas izluđuje. Prije je sve išlo tako glatko sa putovanjem. Mi smo išli i vlakom i kombinirali bus + vlak. Zadnja 2 puta avionom. 
Tkđ.da li netko zna cijenu pcr testa u Pragu ( radi povratka).

----------


## Ria976

Zaboravih još reći, što se cijepljenja tiće, mene je malo strah cijepit se prije postupka, tj.fet-a. Ipak i tu se uzima hormonska potpora. Pa bi ja to zasad preskočila.

----------


## Rominka

> Da li netko planira putovanje u Prag uskoro, i kako mislite putovat?
> Pretpostavljam da većina ide autom. Mi nismo u mogućnosti ići autom pa razmatramo putovanje vlakom preko Beča. Vlak iz Zg za Beč vozi svako jutro, al iz Beča su linije malo reducirane za Prag.
> Zanima me dal netko zna koji su uvjeti za ulaz u Austriju radi tranzita kad je u pitanju putovanje javnim sredstvima prijevoza? Bojim se da ne budemo imali problema. Napravili bi antigenski test naravno. Imate još kakav prijedlog za put. Možda netko išao busom sve ili jedan dio. Ova situacija nas izluđuje. Prije je sve išlo tako glatko sa putovanjem. Mi smo išli i vlakom i kombinirali bus + vlak. Zadnja 2 puta avionom. 
> Tkđ.da li netko zna cijenu pcr testa u Pragu ( radi povratka).


Ria, lani je bio vlak iz Rijeke do Praga. Jeftine su im bile i karte za spavaci vagon. Mozda ima i ove godine. Imas spavanje i dorucak, jedino traje, ali traje i iz Zagreba, i cini mi se da imate presjedanje. Sjecam se kad su cure isle tim opcijama da im je to presjedanje uvijek bilo knap jer je na drugom kraju kolodvora bio peron za Prag.

----------


## Panta13

Mi smo išli vlakom iz St. - a lani prije Kovida, malo je reć da smo se satrali, ali išla bih opet na isti način jer ne bih vozila do gore. Eventualno Flixbus, svojedobno su imali Zg- Ljubljana - Budejovice. 
Spominješ antigenske testove, ne znam je li treba PCR test za put?
I meni su iz Pronatala na upit o cijepljenju i FET-u rekli da preporučuju min 2 ciklusa nakon druge doze cjepiva.

----------


## Ria976

Panta, ja se iskreno nadam da može antigenski jer neznam kako cu namjestit pcr test s obzirom da se na njega nekad treba čekat i po nekoliko dana a ja sam u manjem mjestu tako da se testira 2 , 3 puta tjedno. I šta ako budemo morali putovat u nedjelju.?? Mogla bi ga napravit i u Splitu, nije problem ali trebam pogodit da bude gotov dan prije puta. Poslat cu upit u Pronatal, dali oni znaju moze li antigenski.

----------


## Ria976

Ne može antigenski, jedino ako se vratimo do tada u crveno, jer smo sada tamno crveni po riziku zaraze. Javila mi kordinatorica.

----------


## cackalica

Pozdrav evo slučajno sam vidila da imate loše iskustvo sa Unicom. Mi smo bili prošlu godinu početkom rujna u Unici u Pragu. Također se sve zakompliciralo sa tiskanicama i još uvijek nemamo rezultate. A da ne govorim da smo dobili samo jedan zametak za PGD analizu i liječnici u Hr su rekli da im je to sumnjivo s obzirom da sam ja zdrava. Nikako ne preporučam ovu kliniku. Ako imate priliku promijenite kliniku prije većih problema.

----------


## cackalica

> Pozdrav! 
> Mi imamo slično iskustvo s klinikom Unica u Brnu...više puta smo tražili da nam izdaju potvrdu ds prihvaćaju S2 tiskanicu no oni tvrde da nemaju pojma o čemu se radi ....
> Imamo fore još tjedan dana da pošaljemo HZZO i očajna sam!


Pozdrav evo slučajno sam vidila da imate loše iskustvo sa Unicom. Mi smo bili prošlu godinu početkom rujna u Unici u Pragu. Također se sve zakompliciralo sa tiskanicama i još uvijek nemamo rezultate. A da ne govorim da smo dobili samo jedan zametak za PGD analizu i liječnici u Hr su rekli da im je to sumnjivo s obzirom da sam ja zdrava. Nikako ne preporučam ovu kliniku. Ako imate priliku promijenite kliniku prije većih problema

----------


## zeljkala

Dobra vecer, molila bih vas pomoc. Pripremam se za donaciju u Pragu, primila sam inekciju Decapeptyl depot prvi dan menstruacije, nakon 15 dana (jucer) sam bila na prvom uzv. Danas sam pocela sa estrofemom, folnom i andolom. Jutros sam imala lagano krvarenje koje je stalo popodne i sad se opet pojavilo. Znate li sta moze biti razlog?

----------


## Мalena

> Dobra vecer, molila bih vas pomoc. Pripremam se za donaciju u Pragu, primila sam inekciju Decapeptyl depot prvi dan menstruacije, nakon 15 dana (jucer) sam bila na prvom uzv. Danas sam pocela sa estrofemom, folnom i andolom. Jutros sam imala lagano krvarenje koje je stalo popodne i sad se opet pojavilo. Znate li sta moze biti razlog?


Moze biti neki kapilar, a moze da je i zbog andolom.
Danas obavezno nazovi doktora, mislim da ce ti ukinuti andola

----------


## zeljkala

@Malena hvala na odgovoru. Pisala sam koordinatorici, rekla je da joj se javim opet danas. Rekla je ako ne stane krvarenje da cemo prekinuti terapiju i da nece jos pripremati donoricu. Jako je malo krvarenje, procitala sam da moze biti i nuspojava decapeptyla... Inace, imam i jedan miom na maternici, endometriozu i dvije anhogene ciste (koje nisu bile tu do ovog ciklusa) pa mozda je i to povezano, ne znam...

----------


## Ria976

Zeljkala, ja sam jednom isto bila u dugom protokolu sa svojim jajnim stanicama, pa sam primila decapeptyl depot. Isto se sjecam da sam imala non stop slabo krvarenje sve dok nisam startala sa stimulacijom.. Nakon toga je prestalo, a to mi je i doktor potvrdio da je to normalno. Pa sad neznam kako je u tvom slucaju s obz.da se tu pokusava sinkronizirati ciklus.

----------


## zeljkala

Hvala Ria976, nadam se da nam ovo nece poremetiti pripremu i postupak. 

Cure, jeste li uzimale ciklu i ananas za endometrij? Ja sam od jucer na estrofemu, 3x1, uzv mi je 07.06. pa se mislim da li da ubacim i to. Ne moze skoditi?

----------


## Мalena

> Hvala Ria976, nadam se da nam ovo nece poremetiti pripremu i postupak. 
> 
> Cure, jeste li uzimale ciklu i ananas za endometrij? Ja sam od jucer na estrofemu, 3x1, uzv mi je 07.06. pa se mislim da li da ubacim i to. Ne moze skoditi?


Ananas je izuzetno dobar za endometrium.
Isto tako uzimaj i : brazilske orahe, puter od kikiriki i cveklo?
Takodze i vit E mozes da ubacis. Bar 200 mg

----------


## zeljkala

Krvarenje je srecom stalo i nastavljam sa pripremom  :Smile:  

Ovo mi je prvi postupak sa doniranim jajnim stanicama, izabrali smo IVF Europe, zasad sam jako zadovoljna.

Koliko obicno vremena prode od pocetka pripreme sa estrofemom do punkcije?

----------


## Staples

@zeljkala - meni su prepisali estrofem od 1 dana menstruacije a punkcija je bila za 14 dana. Znaci brzo.

----------


## Ria976

Cure htjela bi cut Vaše mišljenje o mojoj situaciji.
Pripremam se za fet, terapija je kao i uvijek do sad 3x1 tbl.estrofema 2mg i clexane 0.4. 10.dan ciklusa endomertij je  bio 7 mm debeo. Danas sam opet bila na uzv i sad je 9mm. I sve je to ok da nisam sinoc imala malo krverenje, ništa obilno ali prava krv, koje je jutros još malo bilo, pretpostavljam ostatak koji sinoć nije iscurio. Nakon toga ništa. Na pregledu je sve izgledalo dobro, nije bilo krvi u rodnici.
Doktor u Pragu misli da možemo planirat transfer i zakazao mi ga je 01.06. U slučaju ponovnog krvarenja, prekinut ćemo postupak.
Al ja sam sad na iglama, bojim se, jer mi se to nikad prije nije dogodilo. Da li je neka od Vas imala nešto ovako? U dilemi sam, strah me kupit karte za putovanje, da ne govorim o testiranju za nas dvoje. A najviše me strah da ne upropastim embrije.

----------


## zeljkala

@Ria976 ja sam imala krvarenje prije par dana (kad sam pocela pripremu estrofemom), kontaktirala sam koordinatoricu i rekla mi je da je dr rekao ako krvarenje stane za dan, dva da je sve u redu. Drugi dan mi je jos malo bilo krvarenja, nakon toga smedi spotting i iza toga nista. I ja sam na iglama radi tog krvarenja ali nadam se da je sve u redu. Oni kazu da se nemam sta brinuti pa se nadam da je tako. Sretno ti i sve ce biti dobro. Samo pozitivno  :Smile:

----------


## zeljkala

> @zeljkala - meni su prepisali estrofem od 1 dana menstruacije a punkcija je bila za 14 dana. Znaci brzo.


Uff bas brzo  :Smile:  hvala ti

----------


## zeljkala

Cure, za koje pakete ste se odlucile? Jeste isle na opciju garancije KET?

----------


## Panta13

> Cure htjela bi cut Vaše mišljenje o mojoj situaciji.
> Pripremam se za fet, terapija je kao i uvijek do sad 3x1 tbl.estrofema 2mg i clexane 0.4. 10.dan ciklusa endomertij je  bio 7 mm debeo. Danas sam opet bila na uzv i sad je 9mm. I sve je to ok da nisam sinoc imala malo krverenje, ništa obilno ali prava krv, koje je jutros još malo bilo, pretpostavljam ostatak koji sinoć nije iscurio. Nakon toga ništa. Na pregledu je sve izgledalo dobro, nije bilo krvi u rodnici.
> Doktor u Pragu misli da možemo planirat transfer i zakazao mi ga je 01.06. U slučaju ponovnog krvarenja, prekinut ćemo postupak.
> Al ja sam sad na iglama, bojim se, jer mi se to nikad prije nije dogodilo. Da li je neka od Vas imala nešto ovako? U dilemi sam, strah me kupit karte za putovanje, da ne govorim o testiranju za nas dvoje. A najviše me strah da ne upropastim embrije.


Ria 976, osobno, da sam u mogućnosti, išla bih na sve ili ništa. Blago ti se. Ja cijepljena, čekam drugu dozu, nakon toga min. 2 mjeseca pauze. Ne znam ima li ijedna da se nakon cijepljenja planira uputit na FET. 
Trenutno mi se Češka čini kao dalek san...

----------


## Staples

@zeljkala - mi smo za 6500 eur uzeli KET garanciju. U to je ukljuceno mislim krio embrija i krio sperme. To je bilo prosle god u 8mj. (U postupku dobili 8js,7 embrija i na kraju ostalo 4 blastice. 2 embrija transferirana, 2 zamrznuli u 1 slamku. Rezultat 1 beba od 3 tjedna. )

----------


## zeljkala

> @zeljkala - mi smo za 6500 eur uzeli KET garanciju. U to je ukljuceno mislim krio embrija i krio sperme. To je bilo prosle god u 8mj. (U postupku dobili 8js,7 embrija i na kraju ostalo 4 blastice. 2 embrija transferirana, 2 zamrznuli u 1 slamku. Rezultat 1 beba od 3 tjedna. )


Predivno, cestitam

----------


## sejla

> Ria 976, osobno, da sam u mogućnosti, išla bih na sve ili ništa. Blago ti se. Ja cijepljena, čekam drugu dozu, nakon toga min. 2 mjeseca pauze. Ne znam ima li ijedna da se nakon cijepljenja planira uputit na FET. 
> Trenutno mi se Češka čini kao dalek san...


Evo mi u 7.mj, ako ostane ovako kako je i nešto se neplanirano ne dogodi...druga doza cjepiva mi je 24.6., i rekli su da je jedan ciklus dovoljno propustiti za KET...Pronatal Prag.

----------


## Panta13

> @zeljkala - mi smo za 6500 eur uzeli KET garanciju. U to je ukljuceno mislim krio embrija i krio sperme. To je bilo prosle god u 8mj. (U postupku dobili 8js,7 embrija i na kraju ostalo 4 blastice. 2 embrija transferirana, 2 zamrznuli u 1 slamku. Rezultat 1 beba od 3 tjedna. )


Čestitke, sjećam se kad si javljala kako napreduje postupak, ipak je sve prošlo super.  :Smile:

----------


## Staples

@Panta13: na kraju je sve proslo ok ali je i na finishu bilo cupavo. Znaci nema opustanja i manjka kontrole kod doktora cak i kad prodju 3mj. I nek se oni ljute koliko hoce. To je spasilo bebin i moj zivot 1 dan prije termina poroda. Ali koliko znam sve cure koje prodju Prag ne spustaju gard. Svima drzim fige na najjace. S vremena na vrijeme vas ovdi skicnem. 

I btw bez obzira na godine trazite od svojih opcih ginekologa da vam prepisu lijekove koji idu preko HZZO da ne placate. Oni to mogu bez obzira sta ste npr napunile 42 (lijekovi - estrofem, utrogestan, crinone, pilule, decortin i dr).

----------


## Panta13

> @Panta13: na kraju je sve proslo ok ali je i na finishu bilo cupavo. Znaci nema opustanja i manjka kontrole kod doktora cak i kad prodju 3mj. I nek se oni ljute koliko hoce. To je spasilo bebin i moj zivot 1 dan prije termina poroda. Ali koliko znam sve cure koje prodju Prag ne spustaju gard. Svima drzim fige na najjace. S vremena na vrijeme vas ovdi skicnem. 
> 
> I btw bez obzira na godine trazite od svojih opcih ginekologa da vam prepisu lijekove koji idu preko HZZO da ne placate. Oni to mogu bez obzira sta ste npr napunile 42 (lijekovi - estrofem, utrogestan, crinone, pilule, decortin i dr).


Baš mi je žao što je bilo tako,ništa nije gotovo dok ne stigneš kući s bebom. Nadam se da ste se ti i beba oporavili i da je sva muka iza vas. Hvala na savjetu za ljekove, još imam zalihu od prošlog ptekinutog postupka, valjda ću ih uspjeti iskoristit prije isteka trajanja.

----------


## zeljkala

Cure znate li sta znaci ako endometrij na dan punkcije donorke nije trolinijski? Visina je 9,7 ali nije trolinijski. Izvadili su mi danas i progresteron da provjere kolika je razina...

----------


## Rominka

> Evo mi u 7.mj, ako ostane ovako kako je i nešto se neplanirano ne dogodi...druga doza cjepiva mi je 24.6., i rekli su da je jedan ciklus dovoljno propustiti za KET...Pronatal Prag.


draga, zelim vam jos jednom istu srecu <3

----------


## sejla

> draga, zelim vam jos jednom istu srecu <3


Hvala puno draga moja, idemo pa kako bude....da barem i treća sreća  :Heart:  pusa tebi i tvojim mališanima  :Love:

----------


## sejla

> Cure znate li sta znaci ako endometrij na dan punkcije donorke nije trolinijski? Visina je 9,7 ali nije trolinijski. Izvadili su mi danas i progresteron da provjere kolika je razina...


Meni je oba puta bio 8mm. Je li bio trolinijski, neznam, nikad mi nisu rekli niti me itko u Pragu tražio taj podatak, jedino debljinu...

----------


## zeljkala

> Meni je oba puta bio 8mm. Je li bio trolinijski, neznam, nikad mi nisu rekli niti me itko u Pragu tražio taj podatak, jedino debljinu...


Mene su do dolaska trazili samo visinu endometrija. Na dan punkcije donorke su mi napravili uzv i doktorica je rekla da nije trolinijski i da cemo zato vratiti samo jedan losije kvalitete...

Izvadili su mi progesteron da vide da li je bila preuranjena ovulacija ali javili su da nije. Pretpostavljam da se moja ovulacija nije poklopila sa punkcijom donorke

----------


## Vrci

> Cure znate li sta znaci ako endometrij na dan punkcije donorke nije trolinijski? Visina je 9,7 ali nije trolinijski. Izvadili su mi danas i progresteron da provjere kolika je razina...


Trolinijski je nakon ovulacije, kad krene porast progesterona i druga faza ciklusa

----------


## Panta13

Meni je bio trolinijski u zadnjem postupku, no zbog sumnje na endometalni polip koji je bio vidljiv na UZV, sve je otkazano. Naposljetku je mišljenje dr. da ipak nije bio polip, već da je bila riječ o nekakvom sitnom zadebljanju koje je ožiljak od nekog od zahvata. Kod mene to tako godinama, mišljenje jedno, drugo, treće, peto, ništa konkretno a vrijeme prohujalo...  :Smile:

----------


## spiritus

Cure, koliko donatorica (za donaciju j.stanice) su vam ponudili, jedna pa ste morali nju da izaberete ili vise u PFC?

----------


## zeljkala

> Cure, koliko donatorica (za donaciju j.stanice) su vam ponudili, jedna pa ste morali nju da izaberete ili vise u PFC?


Ja sam bila u IVF, poslali su mi podatke o donorici i pitali da li pristajem ili da traze dalje

----------


## turist

pozdrav..

zanima me u vezi sa stimulacijom..jeste to doma sami radili i jel mora vas ginekolog to sve pratiti prije odlaska uz Prag? Planiramo u 8.mj u PFC

----------


## turist

Pozdrav..planiramo u 8. mj u PFC.. sad me zanima jeste li doma same obavljale stimulaciju i jel vam vas ginekolog pratio to sve? mi smo dogoovorili 8.dan da cemo kod njih obaviti UZV pa ce doktorica odluciti treba li jos ili je to to

----------


## mare41

Draga Sejla, sretno.
Cure, sretno svima

----------


## Ria976

Pozdrav svima. Evo htjela bi vam javit sve što nam se izdogađalo.
Dakle otišli smo na transfer, ono krvarenje što sam spominjala je bilo samo tu jednu večer i poslije je bilo sve ok. 21.dan ciklusa je bio transfer 2 embrija 5.dan, endometrij je na zadnjem uzv bio 9 mm, i na 10 dpt ja sam napravila clearblue rani test, čisto da znam kako se ponašat na poslu. Test je bio pozitivan, 2 linije skoro iste boje. 
Kako sam se samo ponadala, već sam počela maštat. Osjećala sam već i simptome. Međutim nakon 2 dana sam primjetila da su simptomi nekako se smanjili pa sam nakon 4 dana na 14dpt ponovila test i linije skoro više nije ni bilo. Bila je biokemijska. Ovo me je totalno dokrajčilo. Za nas je ovo kraj puta. Nisam još javila ništa kordinatorici. A vec znam da će napisat da joj je žao i to je to. Sva volja , upornost, ustrajnost, želja, kompromisi jednostavno ne pale. Da bar znam u čemu je problem, zašto se ovako svaki put završi. Sad samo želim naći snagu za odustat. Jer to je najteže od svega.

----------


## Panta13

Ria 976 teško je reći išta suvislo nakon svega što si prošla. Ne znam jesi se čula sa klinikom i imaju li oni kakve sugestije vezano uz neuspjeh. Jesi li uopće izvadila betu iz krvi, ili si samo radila kućne testove? Ne znam jeste li ti i partner išli na donaciju jajne st., ili donaciju embrija? Puno je tu pitanja koja te sada muče a na koja nema odgovora, odmori se i poslušaj sebe, odgovor se uvijek iskristalizira kad se napravi emotivni odmak. Sad je to preteško, taj dio treba odbolovat, to je najgori i najpakleniji dio priče...

----------


## zeljkala

Ria976 jako mi je zao. Meni osobno najteze pada taj dio da nakon neuspjelog postupka nikad ne dobijem odgovor zasto nije uspjelo ni savjet sto uciniti. Samo zao nam je, vise srece sljedeci put. Nema mi smisla da nakon svega ucinjenog sve ovisi o sreci... 

Ja iskreno ne vjerujem testovima i napravila bih betu za svoj mir. Kako citam po forumima sa testovima je bilo svakakvih slucajeva, a beta je ipak beta.

----------


## Ria976

Drage moje, Panta, Zeljkala, hvala Vam na podršci. Vi najbolje možete razumit kako je. Danas sam poslala mail u kliniku, kordinatorici, sličnog sadržaja ko i vama što sam pisala. Čak i nisam tražila izričito mišljenje doktora.  Napisala sam da mislim da ću morat odustat jer ne vidim rješenje naše situacije i neznam više kome bi se ovdje obratila i sa kojim pretragama, kad uopće neznam u čemu je problem. Napisala sam da mora bit problem endometrija, da li imunoloske ili neke dr.prirode, ja neznam. Ovako sve izgleda ok. Histeroskopija uredna. Nk stanice , bar ovo što sam ovdje radila, nekakvi CD 56 i još 2 vrste, ne sjećam se točno sad, su mi ispale 20 %, unutar ref.vrijednosti su. Oni sa klinike su isto rekli da je to ok. Znači mi smo na DE, odustali smo od mojih jajnih stanica, a suprug je neopst.azospermuja radi toga treba donaciju, i ovo je 4 takav transfer, fet, uvijek 2 embija u fazi blastociste , najbolje kvalitete kako kaže kordinatorica.
Sa mojim zdr.stanjem i dr.nalazima to je trebao biti dobitni odmah prvi transfer.
Ali...ima nešto što nitko ne može otkrit kod mene, a ne štima. 
Nisam vadila betu, nema smisla. Ja vjerujem testovima, nisu mi nikad pogriješili. Tocno 2 dana nakon pretanka sa utrogestanom , počinje lagano menstruacija, da je beta ista još povišena , nebi to jos krenulo. 
Imam osjećaj da se implantacija dogodila odmah u sljedeća 24 sata po transferu, jer sam vec 7,8,9 dan osjetila da se nešto događa, kava mi je škodila i hrana općenito mi nije išla. Nisam se iznenadila kad je test bio 10 dan pozitivan. Bila sam sretna ali isto sa oprezom. Užasno je kad se ponadaš, pa onda hladni tuš. Sad čekam odgovor sa klinike, da vidim oće li bit samo, žao nam je ili možda nekakvo mišljenje. Javim Vam...

----------


## Ria976

Turist, evo vidim da ti nitko nije odgovorio. Možeš slobodno sve ovdje obaviti, folikulometrije, preglede i to kod ginekologa svog ili nekog privatnog ko se bavi postupcima. Možeš biti kući sve dok si ne daš stopericu i onda krenut na put. Bitno je da budeš dan prije punkcije u Pragu. S njima sve preko maila iskomuniciras, nalaze saljes itd.  Ili možeš kao što su ti rekli npr.8 dan kod njih doc na uzv, tako smo i mi prvi put jer nismo ništa znali. Ali onda racunaj da ces tamo biti bar 10 dana. Jer tesko da ce ti punkcija biti prije 12,13  dana ciklusa pa onda 4 dana razvoja embrija, u pfc- u vracaju uglavnom morule, 4 dana stare.

----------


## zeljkala

Cure jeste li radile endometrio pretragu? Ima li tko iskustva?

----------


## Staples

@zeljkala - ja sam se spremala na ERA test u Novom Sadu u mislim genesis klinici i kosta oko 900 EUR . Koliko sam citala, meni je ta pretraga imala smisla. Iako se moj mpo dr u RH nije bas slozio s tim. On je tvrdio da i ta pretraga nije bog zna sto. 
@ Ria976 - saljem ti viritualni zagrljaj. Katkad za neke stvari treba vise vremena da bi uspjele. Ili implantacija embrija u druga vremena. Nadam se da ipak neces odustati..Povezano sa pitanjem zeljkala, mozda da probas ASET (asinkronizirani transfer) u PFC. to je uspjelo forumasici zenica75. Ona je mislim 5 puta isla na postupke u Pragu. Samo ne znam jel to rade i sa DE. Znam da to ne rade u Europe ivf di sam ja bila.

----------


## Rominka

> Drage moje, Panta, Zeljkala, hvala Vam na podršci. Vi najbolje možete razumit kako je. Danas sam poslala mail u kliniku, kordinatorici, sličnog sadržaja ko i vama što sam pisala. Čak i nisam tražila izričito mišljenje doktora.  Napisala sam da mislim da ću morat odustat jer ne vidim rješenje naše situacije i neznam više kome bi se ovdje obratila i sa kojim pretragama, kad uopće neznam u čemu je problem. Napisala sam da mora bit problem endometrija, da li imunoloske ili neke dr.prirode, ja neznam. Ovako sve izgleda ok. Histeroskopija uredna. Nk stanice , bar ovo što sam ovdje radila, nekakvi CD 56 i još 2 vrste, ne sjećam se točno sad, su mi ispale 20 %, unutar ref.vrijednosti su. Oni sa klinike su isto rekli da je to ok. Znači mi smo na DE, odustali smo od mojih jajnih stanica, a suprug je neopst.azospermuja radi toga treba donaciju, i ovo je 4 takav transfer, fet, uvijek 2 embija u fazi blastociste , najbolje kvalitete kako kaže kordinatorica.
> Sa mojim zdr.stanjem i dr.nalazima to je trebao biti dobitni odmah prvi transfer.
> Ali...ima nešto što nitko ne može otkrit kod mene, a ne štima. 
> Nisam vadila betu, nema smisla. Ja vjerujem testovima, nisu mi nikad pogriješili. Tocno 2 dana nakon pretanka sa utrogestanom , počinje lagano menstruacija, da je beta ista još povišena , nebi to jos krenulo. 
> Imam osjećaj da se implantacija dogodila odmah u sljedeća 24 sata po transferu, jer sam vec 7,8,9 dan osjetila da se nešto događa, kava mi je škodila i hrana općenito mi nije išla. Nisam se iznenadila kad je test bio 10 dan pozitivan. Bila sam sretna ali isto sa oprezom. Užasno je kad se ponadaš, pa onda hladni tuš. Sad čekam odgovor sa klinike, da vidim oće li bit samo, žao nam je ili možda nekakvo mišljenje. Javim Vam...


Ria, zao mi je da je ishod opet bk, posebice s DE. Oprosti, ne sjecam se vise, jeste li isli u FET sa stimulacijom ili u prirodnom ciklusu? Meni je prvi FET DE bio dobitni, no medjutim isto bk. Nakon toga sam, u dogovoru s mojom gin, pokusala dogovoriti u prirodnom ciklusu jer su ovulacije bile potvrdjene, sve uredno i ok, no nitko to nije htio raditi jer im je rizik zbog kilometara udaljenosti. Nekako sam bila uvjerena da moj organizam to moze sam odraditi, jer meni svaka stimulacija napravi dar-mar da se oporavljam mj nakon. Bilo mi je, i dalje mi je logicno, da moj organizam ne moze ostvariti trudnoci pod hormonima. Kad sam pronasla dr koji je bio voljan, dr Kult, tek smo tada otisli i uspjeli. Mozda bi vrijedilo razmisliti o toj opciji s obzirom da je ok tvoje stanje, ako vec nisi.

----------


## Ria976

Rominka, draga hvala ti.
Trenutno sam malo slomljena, duhom. Pogotovo jer svi, koji znaju da smo u postupcima, nekako sugeriraju da se pomirim sa situacijom i nastavim sa životom. U njih se ubraja i moj suprug.
Nisam pokušala u prirodnom ciklusu, jer me bilo strah sugerirat to, upravo iz razloga koje si nabrojila. A i 45 godina mi je. Na zadnjem pregledu mi je doktorica rekla da moji jajnici za godine izgledaju dobro, mislila je valjda na antralne folikule. Neznam šta ću i hoću li išta dalje. Provat ću pratit sa lh trakicama stanje sljedecih mjeseci a i morala bi do svog dr.koji me ovdje pratio u postupcima, da vidim ima li on kakav prijedlog. Mozda stvarno taj endometrij nabildan estrofemima nije dobar kod mene. Bez ideja sam. Umorna. Sa klinike još nikakvog komentara.

----------


## Panta13

Draga Ria 976, baš mi je ža šta se sve u tebe tako složilo, pogotovo kad je ostalo toliko pitanja i nedoumica. Ništa konkretno za što se možeš uhvatit da sebi posložiš neke stvari u glavi. Primjerice, ja sam mlađa od tebe ali mi je MPO gin. koja me vodila ovdi u St. rekla da ni slučajno ne idem bez terapije u prirodni postupak jer mi je endometrij tanak i da ne bi imalo smisla. Inače mi je prema nalazima i hormonskoj slici dijagnoza rani klimakterij a jajne stanice su mi već u 35.-oj bile loše kvalitete, no forsirali smo MPO s mojim stanicama bez uspjeha (low responder) tako da sam imala isti broj opl. j. s i u prirodnom i u stimuliranim postupcima. Da sam bar odmah otišla na donaciju. Nakon godinu dana od zadnjeg postupka na UZV-u sam imala vidljivu ovulaciju i end. se prirodno zadebljao, bez ikakvih hormonskih terapija, izuzev nekih biljnih pripravaka koje sam uzimala, tako da ni meni baš sasvim nije jasno kako stvari stoje s mojim tijelom... To zapravo pokazuje koliko smo individualni i nedokučivi u svakom pogledu i kako medicina ne može uvijek egzaktno dat odgovore na naša stanja, za dijagnoze, postupke i sl. Ja sam se nekako sa posljednjim neuspjehom suočila na način da sam prelomila neke stvari u sebi, jer sam shvatila da ne idem u dobrom smjeru, nisam više mogla funkcionirat koliko me to bilo izneredilo. Sad polako stavljam taj dio priče na neko sigurno mjesto u svojoj duši, jer ne želim da mi odnese svaki mir i radost koju sam imala i osjećala u svom životu. Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj. Odmori se i daj sebi vremena. Imaš pravo na tugu, ne zatomljavaj što osjećaš. Kad prođe neki period znaš ćeš što i kako dalje. Vjeruj sebi.

----------


## Ria976

Panta, koliko si ti puta provala tj.koliko transfera si imala sa doniranom jajnom stanicom.? Samo ću ti reć da sam čula za jedan par u Splitu, i to je pouzdano, koji su otišli na donaciju jer je žena isto imala preuranjenu menopauzu tj.apsolutni izostanak ovulacije, a bila je u ranim tridesetima. Odmah od prve je zatrudnila sa blizancima. Nakon što je njih rodila , mislim niti godinu kasnije zatrudnila je spontano i rodila još jedno dijete. Tako da, čudni su putovi Gospodnji, hm. 
Ja isto dolazim u Split na preglede, privatno, poliklinika Šparac. 
Jel ti još imaš pravo preko hzzo-a , s obz.na godine? Mi nismo nikad ni iskoristili to pravo, ni do moje 42. Osim lijekova. To mi moj socijalni nikad ne pravi problem, ni za nalaze.
Eto , ja sam stvarno očekivala uspjeh kad smo prešli na donaciju jajne stanice jer je po svim statistikama uspješnost dobra i za 40 +.

----------


## Panta13

Ria 976, meni su svi nalazi bili školski, prirodno sam zatrudnila prije 5 g. ali nažalost u 8 tt je bio missed ab., trebalo je raditi kiretažu. Nažalost, nakon toga sam napravila dugu pauzu od skoro 9 mj. prije nego smo opet pokušali, to je bila preduga pauza, a poslije više nije išlo. Tek tada se otkrilo da su mi se nalazi drastično promijenili i odmah se krenulo sa postupcima. Iskoristila sam HZZO mogućnost, na KBC-u St.,ja za njih imam samo riječi hvale, bili su mi odlični, premda je tamo ludnica koliko je pacijentica i parova. Uz tu prirodnu trudnoću sam sve skupa imala 2 stimulirana, 2 u prirodnom ciklusu, imala sam pravo na još postupaka u bolnici, ali kako mi je embriologica rekla da su stanice fragmentirane, shvatila sam da je vrijeme za donaciju. Imala sam samo 1 ET sa doniranom j. s. i to uoči kovid ludnice, u veljači 2020. Čak smo se muž i ja razbolili baš u vrime ET-a, on je na kraju razvio jaku upalu pluća. Često se pitam jesmo li tada pokupili tu nesretnu bolest pa je li to bio razlog neuspjeha ET-a. U svakom slučaju , nakon toga više nismo išli. Pripremala sam se lani u listopadu, ali se pojavila sumnja na endopolip, pa se na kraju ispostavilo da je ožiljak na materištu, stoga smo odlučili stat s pripremama i ne ići. Tada sam počela razmišljati o mogućnostima za posvojenje, ali prikupljanjem informacija smo shvatili da nam je udomiteljstvo jedina opcija koju moj muž teško prihvaća zbog tragičnog i nerednog sustava, tako da sam i to trenutno stavila na pauzu. Uglavnom, ja sam pomalo počela razmatrati druge mogućnosti, premda imamo još 3 E. Ali, shvaćamo da je postotak uspjeha varijabilan i da nije sve baš "trista s mista" kako mi ovdi kažemo. I mene je privatno vodio dr. Šparac, nije imao konkretne odgovore šta i kako sa mnom jer izuzev brojki na papiru, nisam imala nikakve konkretne simptome toga ranog klimakterija, i njega su nalazi neugodno iznenadili. Nije imao neg. stav prema donaciji j. s. jer mi je muž normosperm., smatra da je tu sve u pokušavanju. U svakom slučaju, ne znam ništa konkretno za dalje, muž je već odustao, a i financijski smo ove godine stisnuti jer je ovih godinu ipo dana bilo napeto (turizam), tako da... Ako se kakve lude okolnosti poklope možda pokušamo opet no zasada status quo.

----------


## sejla

> Draga Sejla, sretno.
> Cure, sretno svima


Ajme draga mare, hvala tiiiii, baš te lijepo opet vidjeti ovdje, koja si nam podrška svima bila  :Heart:  Nadam se da ste dobro ti i curke  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sejla

Cure, zna li netko obavljaju li se u Pronatalu transferi i subotom? Razmišljamo o odlasku avionom, sad ovih dana bismo bukirali karte, pa si računam kada bismo okvirno trebali biti u Pragu...
Trenutno sam baš nekako u fazi da mi se miješaju izrazita sreća i strah zbog odlaska....hrpa pitanja u glavi, što ako ovo, što ako ono...ali nekako mi onda prevlada taj neopisiv osjećaj da je dati šansu onom što je preostalo jedino ispravno  :Heart:  a tek pomisao na još jedno takvo malo biće, odmah sam gotova  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## spiritus

> Cure, zna li netko obavljaju li se u Pronatalu transferi i subotom? Razmišljamo o odlasku avionom, sad ovih dana bismo bukirali karte, pa si računam kada bismo okvirno trebali biti u Pragu...
> Trenutno sam baš nekako u fazi da mi se miješaju izrazita sreća i strah zbog odlaska....hrpa pitanja u glavi, što ako ovo, što ako ono...ali nekako mi onda prevlada taj neopisiv osjećaj da je dati šansu onom što je preostalo jedino ispravno  a tek pomisao na još jedno takvo malo biće, odmah sam gotova


Ne znam al imam pitanje za tebe. Procitala sam   Turner  kod tebe, jel imas mozaicizam i koji procent? Imam 1 blastica mozaic Turner al mi doktori ne dozvoljavaju ET. Mozes li mi poslati privatnu poruku il tu odgovoriti?

----------


## sejla

Draga spiritus, čisti sam Turner, bez mozaicizma. Jesam li dobro shvatila, dobili ste blasticu iz tvoje js, ali doktori ipak ne žele et? Ovdje ili je češka klinika u pitanju?

----------


## Ria976

Panta, ti imaš još vremena , tvoja 3 embrija te čekaju. To je samo 1.neuspješan transfer. Čak i te mlade donorice imaju određeni postotak aneuplodnih jajnih stanica, embrija. Uostalom i za mlađe žene, gdje je muški faktor neplodnosti ili ga čak i nema, jer znam i za takve slučajeve, uspješnost je možda 30, 40 % po transferu.
Ovo kod mene je već za zapitat se, jer ipak je to 4 transfera po 2.blasticiste, pa morala bi bit najnesretnija osoba na svijetu da baš svi embriji nisu valjali? Ma imala sam ja i dobrih embrija sa svojim jajnim stanicama.!
Što se tebe tiće, vjerujem da ćeš otici po svoje embrije. Treba samo izkalkulirat najbolji trenutak. A on ce doć, vjeruj.
Financije su vel.problem, meni i udaljenost jer stvara veliki pritisak i stres kod organizacije. Al na kraju se sve nekako uspije izvuć.

----------


## spiritus

> Draga spiritus, čisti sam Turner, bez mozaicizma. Jesam li dobro shvatila, dobili ste blasticu iz tvoje js, ali doktori ipak ne žele et? Ovdje ili je češka klinika u pitanju?


Turska klinika je u pitanju, da blastica iz moje js i ne preporucuju ET pa trenutno skupljam dokumente za Prag. Koja je tvoja preporuka za ET na mozaicni Turner, kad si saznala za Turner, imala si neke probleme il sasvim slucajno kad ste pozeleli decu? Zelim ti uspeh u Pronatalu. 
Jer trenutno skupljam dokemente dal mi preporucujete da uradim bas sve nalaze koje su navedene od PFC il mogu nesto da ne uradim (sifilis, ultrazvuk grudi)?

----------


## sejla

Hvala ti  :Smile: 
Ja znam za Turner od svoje 10.god., moji roditelji su zatražili dr uputnicu za obradu jer sam sve više zaostajala za vršnjakinjama u visini, pa se tada nakon napravljenog kariograma potvrdila dijagnoza, te krenulo s potrebnim terapijama koje su pomogle da se normalno razvijem. Jajnici su mi zakržljali i nisu u funkciji.
Potpuno razumijem dvojbe i želju za probati prvo s vlastitim embrijem, no iz sadašnjeg iskustva bih svakako pokrenula postupak donacije, jer ne bih htjela da mi potencijalna kćer naslijedi isti problem.
Jedino nije mi baš jasno, zašto su te onda uopče stavili u postupak i stvorili blasticu, ako sada ne preporučuju transferirati, jesu li radili neke dodatne testove, ili?
I da, napravite oboje sve pretrage koje vas traže.

----------


## zeljkala

Cure, danas mi je 10dnt jedne blastice. Primila sam booster ovitrelle na dan transfera i 2 dana nakon njega. Jutros mi je pozitivan test, u totalnom sam soku! Do danas je trebao izaci booster, jel tako? Mislila sam cekati subotu za betu ali nisam izdrzala  :Smile:

----------


## Mausflee

Draga @zeljkala divneee vijesti!!!!! Koje uzbuđenje, cestitam!

----------


## Мalena

> Cure, danas mi je 10dnt jedne blastice. Primila sam booster ovitrelle na dan transfera i 2 dana nakon njega. Jutros mi je pozitivan test, u totalnom sam soku! Do danas je trebao izaci booster, jel tako? Mislila sam cekati subotu za betu ali nisam izdrzala


Tri transfera pre moj uspesni sam primala stopericu. Svaki put beta na 10 dan et mi je bila 0,5- 2.
Ne bih rekla da ti je od inekciju.
Cestitam. 
Zelim ti visoku betu!

----------


## zeljkala

Citala sam po forumima da su curama dugo ostajale stoperice u organizmu pa sam oprezna. Kontaktirala sam kordinatoricu, rekla je da ipak pricekam i izvadim betu u petak...

----------


## spiritus

> Hvala ti 
> Ja znam za Turner od svoje 10.god., moji roditelji su zatražili dr uputnicu za obradu jer sam sve više zaostajala za vršnjakinjama u visini, pa se tada nakon napravljenog kariograma potvrdila dijagnoza, te krenulo s potrebnim terapijama koje su pomogle da se normalno razvijem. Jajnici su mi zakržljali i nisu u funkciji.
> Potpuno razumijem dvojbe i želju za probati prvo s vlastitim embrijem, no iz sadašnjeg iskustva bih svakako pokrenula postupak donacije, jer ne bih htjela da mi potencijalna kćer naslijedi isti problem.
> Jedino nije mi baš jasno, zašto su te onda uopče stavili u postupak i stvorili blasticu, ako sada ne preporučuju transferirati, jesu li radili neke dodatne testove, ili?
> I da, napravite oboje sve pretrage koje vas traže.


Suprug i ja imamo normalan kariogram ali radili smo PGD i dobili smo različite blastice( normalne, abnormalna, mozaicizam). Za mozaicizam T. ne preporucuju transfer a ga cuvaju jer je mozaicizam. Koliko sam shvatila probleme si uspela da resis sa terapijom za visinu, razvoj a neplodnost sa donacijom i ja bi se zbog ovo odlucila za transver ali trebalo mi tvoje licno misljenje a to je da ne bi zelela da potencijalna kcer nasledi pboblem а ovo mi govori mnogo vište tako da hvala na odgovor.

----------


## sejla

> Suprug i ja imamo normalan kariogram ali radili smo PGD i dobili smo različite blastice( normalne, abnormalna, mozaicizam). Za mozaicizam T. ne preporucuju transfer a ga cuvaju jer je mozaicizam. Koliko sam shvatila probleme si uspela da resis sa terapijom za visinu, razvoj a neplodnost sa donacijom i ja bi se zbog ovo odlucila za transver ali trebalo mi tvoje licno misljenje a to je da ne bi zelela da potencijalna kcer nasledi pboblem а ovo mi govori mnogo vište tako da hvala na odgovor.


Pa evo, budući da ste, koliko iščitavam, dobili i zdrave blastice, ja bih svakako prvo s njima probala.
Da, imam Turner i srećom nemam `većih´ problema osim male srčane mane i Hashimoto (usporen rad štitnjače za koji uzimam terapiju). Nažalost, kao i kod svih genetskih poremećaja, širok je raspon simptoma, pa ima i dosta težih slučajeva....Ono što mi je svakako najteže padalo je neplodnost, zbog čega sam i rekla da ne bih tako nešto poželjela vlastitoj kćeri. No opet s druge strane, hipotetski kad bi mi se dogodila trudnoća i saznala da se radi o Turneru, ne bih nikako išla na prekid.

----------


## sejla

> Citala sam po forumima da su curama dugo ostajale stoperice u organizmu pa sam oprezna. Kontaktirala sam kordinatoricu, rekla je da ipak pricekam i izvadim betu u petak...


Sretno za velikuuuu betu!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zeljkala

Hvala cure ❤

----------


## Panta13

> Hvala cure ❤


Priključujem se čestitkama  :Smile:

----------


## Staples

@zeljkala - vrebamo veliku betu!! Cestitam na testicu :Smile:  javljaj sve!

----------


## zeljkala

Cureeee moja beta je 754!!!!!

----------


## Ria976

Zeljkala, čestitam od srca. Kod tebe je to baš sve super ispalo nakon početnih nedoumica.
Vidim da si prije napisala da imas endometriozu. Jesi imala nekakvu terapiju za to, mislim kako se to drži pod kontrolom? Jer sam na dosta mjesta pročitala da i to može utjecat na jajne stanice ali i na implantaciju. Ja sam 2 puta vadila ca 125 i uvijek mi je 40, ref.vrijednost je do 35. Ali na pregledima mi sve izgleda uredno pa nitko nije tome dao pažnju.

----------


## zeljkala

> Zeljkala, čestitam od srca. Kod tebe je to baš sve super ispalo nakon početnih nedoumica.
> Vidim da si prije napisala da imas endometriozu. Jesi imala nekakvu terapiju za to, mislim kako se to drži pod kontrolom? Jer sam na dosta mjesta pročitala da i to može utjecat na jajne stanice ali i na implantaciju. Ja sam 2 puta vadila ca 125 i uvijek mi je 40, ref.vrijednost je do 35. Ali na pregledima mi sve izgleda uredno pa nitko nije tome dao pažnju.


Draga Ria976, hvala ti puno ❤ javila sam u kliniku nalaz, rekli su mi da ponovim betu i progesteron za 2 dana, kako pada u nedjelju onda cu ponoviti u pon.

Endometriozu sam vec skidala 2 puta laparaskopski, trenutno imam jedan endometriom na lijevom jajniku kojeg pratimo, sad je na malo vise od 2 cm.

Meni ca125 isto varira, nikad pretjerano ali zna biti iznad granice. Mislim da mi je najvisi bio 50.

Svi doktori dosad su mi govorili da mi i endometrioza utjece za smanjenu mogucnost implantacije, medutim dr u IVF je rekla da se ne brinem oko toga. Nisam imala trolinijski odjek i nije bila zadovoljna na dan punkcije, ali na dan transfera mi je rekla da je endometrij lijepo zadebljan na 11,1.

Jos uvijek sam u soku i ne dolazim sebi. Nadam se da ce se lijepo poduplati beta i da ce dalje sve biti u redu

----------


## Anna1989

> Draga Ria976, hvala ti puno ❤ javila sam u kliniku nalaz, rekli su mi da ponovim betu i progesteron za 2 dana, kako pada u nedjelju onda cu ponoviti u pon.
> 
> Endometriozu sam vec skidala 2 puta laparaskopski, trenutno imam jedan endometriom na lijevom jajniku kojeg pratimo, sad je na malo vise od 2 cm.
> 
> Meni ca125 isto varira, nikad pretjerano ali zna biti iznad granice. Mislim da mi je najvisi bio 50.
> 
> Svi doktori dosad su mi govorili da mi i endometrioza utjece za smanjenu mogucnost implantacije, medutim dr u IVF je rekla da se ne brinem oko toga. Nisam imala trolinijski odjek i nije bila zadovoljna na dan punkcije, ali na dan transfera mi je rekla da je endometrij lijepo zadebljan na 11,1.
> 
> Jos uvijek sam u soku i ne dolazim sebi. Nadam se da ce se lijepo poduplati beta i da ce dalje sve biti u redu


Čestitam na beti! Drago mi je tim više što imate endometriozu kao i ja, a i u istoj klinici smo ako se ne varam, Europe ivf. Zanima me zašto su vam rekli da se ne brinete oko utjecaja endometrioze na implantaciju? Sve što sam dosad čitala govori da ima utjecaja, osobito ako je uz to još i adenomioza.

----------


## zeljkala

> Čestitam na beti! Drago mi je tim više što imate endometriozu kao i ja, a i u istoj klinici smo ako se ne varam, Europe ivf. Zanima me zašto su vam rekli da se ne brinete oko utjecaja endometrioze na implantaciju? Sve što sam dosad čitala govori da ima utjecaja, osobito ako je uz to još i adenomioza.


Hvala od srca ❤ 

A za endometriozu iskreno iznenadila sam se. Bila sam kod doktorice na dan punkcije na uzv. Rekla mi je kako nije dobro sto mi endometrij nije trolinijski, da cemo radi toga vratiti samo jednu blasticu i da mi to smanjuje sansu za uspjesnu implantaciju. Na to sam ja nju pitala ako uzmemo u obzir i moju endometriozu ima li smisla uopce raditi transfer? Ona je rekla da endometrioza nije problem i da ne brinem radi endometrija, da to ne znaci da necu ostati trudna nego da su manje sanse.

Prvi put sam cula od dr da endometrioza nije problem, dosad su mi svi govorili da ona utjece na kvalitetu jajnih stanica i da smanjuje mogucnost implantacije...

----------


## Ria976

Zeljkala, Anna 1989, ma naravno da i žene sa endometriozom ostaju trudne i prirodno i u ivf-u. 
Ali kad imaš ponavljajući impl.neuspjeh kao ja, onda sve promatraš pod povećalom. Mene iskreno zanima zašto mi je taj ca 125, 40 , a nemam nikakvih dr.problema, cistu nikad nisam imala na jajniku , a radila sam i histeroskopiju koja je uredna. Jedino što imam bolne mjesečnice otkad znam za sebe, ali i kao i mnoge dr.žene. Ca 125 može bit povišen i radi neke upale navodno.

----------


## spiritus

Cure dal je neka ovih dana putovala do Prag sa kolima preko Mađarska, Slovacka, interesuje me put, restrikcije za tranzit pogotovo u Mađarska  kakov je put Brno-Prag sad i za koliko sati stizete?

----------


## zeljkala

Danas mi je beta 2.650 i progesteron 32.7  :Smile:  u cetvrtak je prvi uzv ❤

----------


## Anna1989

> Danas mi je beta 2.650 i progesteron 32.7  u cetvrtak je prvi uzv ❤


Prekrasno, čestitam od srca! Jeste dugo morali čekati na ivf nakon laparoskopije? Tj koliko su vam rekli da treba biti pauza minimalno?

----------


## zeljkala

> Prekrasno, čestitam od srca! Jeste dugo morali čekati na ivf nakon laparoskopije? Tj koliko su vam rekli da treba biti pauza minimalno?


Ima vec dugo od zadnje laparoskopije, cini mi se da smo napravili stanku od par mjeseci

----------


## Dina06

Dobro jutro! Da li je neka koristila elenatal dodatak prehrani? Da li je bolje za pripremu uzimati tablete folacina ili elenatal ili može oboje. Da li ima netko iskustva s tim? Inače enzim MTHFR C677T mi je heterozigot i PAI-1 4G/5G heterozigot pa da li je bolje uizmati tablete folacin ili nešto kao elenatal?

----------


## Staples

@Dina06 - s obzirom da si heterozigot na MTHFR predlazem ti prenatalne tablete sa aktivnim folatom, nista sa folnom kiselinom sintetickog oblika. Ja sam uzimala tablete prenatalne od THORNE ( basic prenatal). Oni imaju cijelu skupinu B vitamina koje MTHFR moze metilirat. Zadnje smo ih uzimali sa nekog poljskog sajta za 33 eur 90 tableta ( 3 dnevno uzmes). Koliko znam kod nas nema pripravka koji ima 100% aktivni folat prisutan vec vecinom 50% folna kiselina oko 400 iu i 50% folat isto 400.

----------


## Dina06

> @Dina06 - s obzirom da si heterozigot na MTHFR predlazem ti prenatalne tablete sa aktivnim folatom, nista sa folnom kiselinom sintetickog oblika. Ja sam uzimala tablete prenatalne od THORNE ( basic prenatal). Oni imaju cijelu skupinu B vitamina koje MTHFR moze metilirat. Zadnje smo ih uzimali sa nekog poljskog sajta za 33 eur 90 tableta ( 3 dnevno uzmes). Koliko znam kod nas nema pripravka koji ima 100% aktivni folat prisutan vec vecinom 50% folna kiselina oko 400 iu i 50% folat isto 400.


Staples hvala puno!

----------


## Dina06

> @Dina06 - s obzirom da si heterozigot na MTHFR predlazem ti prenatalne tablete sa aktivnim folatom, nista sa folnom kiselinom sintetickog oblika. Ja sam uzimala tablete prenatalne od THORNE ( basic prenatal). Oni imaju cijelu skupinu B vitamina koje MTHFR moze metilirat. Zadnje smo ih uzimali sa nekog poljskog sajta za 33 eur 90 tableta ( 3 dnevno uzmes). Koliko znam kod nas nema pripravka koji ima 100% aktivni folat prisutan vec vecinom 50% folna kiselina oko 400 iu i 50% folat isto 400.


Staples kada si ih počela piti (koliko prije postupka)?

----------


## Staples

@Dina06- ja sam pocela piti po 2 tablete ( doza dnevna 3) nekoliko mjeseci prije postupka i onda 3 od kad sam dobila mengu i pocela se uskladjivat sa donoricom. I evo sad ih jos pijem jer su i za trudnice i dojilje.

----------


## Ria976

Dina 06, imaš od Solgara Folat 400 mikrograma kod nas za kupit. Jedino neznam koja doza bi trebala, mislim bar 2 tbl. Pojavio se i methylcobalamin isto od solgara , to je aktivni b12. 
Ja sam mthfr , homozigot . Sebi sam naručivala na I herb, ali ne isplati se više jer je cijena poštarine porasla a i sa novim zakonom o oporezivanje svih pošiljki koje nisu iz EU definitivno se više neće isplatit. Ja sam uzimala od solgara 800 mcg 2 tbl.prije postupaka.

----------


## sejla

zeljkala, čestitam od srca, i veselimo se lijepim novostima s uzv-a  :Smile: 

Cure drage, evo ja od jučer krenula s Estrofemom, idući utorak uzv da se vidi stanje endometrija  :Smile:

----------


## turist

imate li neku preporuku za MPO dr u zagrebu? idemo u 8.mj u PFC pa ne znam treba li prije naci nekog doktora kod nas da prati to sve?

----------


## Staples

@ sejla- supeer za pocetak jos jednog puta koji ce ti ,zelim ti, donijeti trecu srecicu! Javljaj sve ko i do sad. Mislim da je jako bitno u ovim vremenima podijeliti sve ,i srecu i iskustvo.

@turist - mene je prije Praga vodio dr A u Podobniku. Isla sam 10ti dan i 12ti dan ciklusa. Za njih same pohvale. Imaju do sad iskustva s tim, skeniraju sve slike i nalaze da odmah mozes poslat na mail. Vjerujem da vecina privatnih klinika ima iskustva.

----------


## sejla

Draga Staples, hvala punooo  :Smile: 

Evo obavila uzv, 10dc endometrij 8,2mm, javila u Pronatal i transfer je zakazan u utorak  :Very Happy: 

Ima li netko prijedlog za ok hotel koji je relativno blizu Pronatala? Dosad smo uvijek bili smješteni u centru.

----------


## Medo2711

Drage kraljice i borci.Citam vas cesto.Moze mi koja cura reci ili poslati privatno poruku.Koliko je trenutna cijena po klinikama i gdje je najbolje ici.Hvala vam.

----------


## mare41

> Ajme draga mare, hvala tiiiii, baš te lijepo opet vidjeti ovdje, koja si nam podrška svima bila  Nadam se da ste dobro ti i curke


Super su, velike, rastu
Sretno draga

----------


## sejla

Drage cure, evo vratili smo se jučer iz našeg čarobnog Praga  :Zaljubljen:  Transfer je super prošao, vraćena je, prema njihovim riječima, savršena blastica  :Heart:  Velike pohvale još jednom za kliniku i koordinatoricu Andrijanu, predivni ljudi doista!
Danas je 2dnt, što se tiče simptoma od jučer popodne osjećam povremeni pritisak i blago boluckanje ko pred M.

----------


## cackalica

Pozdrav cure, je li netko odlazio u skorije vrijeme u Prag. Kako najlakse do tamo te koje su mjere i ograničenja?

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Draga cackalica, mi smo putovali Flixbusom. Potrebno je imati ili covid putovnicu ili negativan test.

----------


## cackalica

> Draga cackalica, mi smo putovali Flixbusom. Potrebno je imati ili covid putovnicu ili negativan test.


Hvala Sejla.
A jesu li potrebna dodatna testiranja po dolasku u Češku, s obzirom da smo sada u narančastoj zoni?

----------


## sejla

> Hvala Sejla.
> A jesu li potrebna dodatna testiranja po dolasku u Češku, s obzirom da smo sada u narančastoj zoni?


Mi smo imali covid putovnice i to je bilo dovoljno za prelazak granica i Češku. Još je trebalo imati isprintan jedan formular koji mi je poslala Andrijana par dana prije puta. Jedino je sada važno da druga doza bude primljena najmanje 14 dana prije puta ( moj muž je primio 2. dozu cjepiva 5 dana prije, ali je i prebolio covid u prosincu).U hotelu su nam rekli da nas zbog toga nebi smjeli pustiti ali ipak jesu, i rekli su da se testira ako mislimo u bilo koji muzej, ali ionako to nismo ni planirali nego smo dane proveli u šetnjama na otvorenom. Na taj dio prije nismo bili upozoreni, ali na kraju ništa se nije dogodilo.

----------


## cackalica

> Mi smo imali covid putovnice i to je bilo dovoljno za prelazak granica i Češku. Još je trebalo imati isprintan jedan formular koji mi je poslala Andrijana par dana prije puta. Jedino je sada važno da druga doza bude primljena najmanje 14 dana prije puta ( moj muž je primio 2. dozu cjepiva 5 dana prije, ali je i prebolio covid u prosincu).U hotelu su nam rekli da nas zbog toga nebi smjeli pustiti ali ipak jesu, i rekli su da se testira ako mislimo u bilo koji muzej, ali ionako to nismo ni planirali nego smo dane proveli u šetnjama na otvorenom. Na taj dio prije nismo bili upozoreni, ali na kraju ništa se nije dogodilo.


Hvala Vam puno na odgovoru. Mi nismo cijepljeni stoga ćemo vjerojatno morati odraditi testiranje po dolasku. Nadam se da će sve proći bez poteškoća.  :Smile:

----------


## Malena4444

Pozdrav svima! Nova sam ovdje i trebam vaš savjet ženice! Nakon brojnih propali umjetnih u Hr suprug i ja spremamo se u Češku. Sve nalaze smo pribrali i sad od sljedeće mjesečnice pijem kontracepciju... Kakva su vaša iskustva sa PRONATAL om? Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Malena4444

Pozz svima! Nova sam ovdje i željna vaših iskustava... Suprug i ja spremamo se u Češke Budejovice... Koliko vidim susretljivi su i ekspertni. Ima li koja priča da nas malo podigne... Nestrpljenje je na visokoj razini

----------


## Inesz

@Malena4444, dobro došla na forum.
Molim te ponovi post s upitom za Pronatal. Greškom sam ga obrisala. Sorry

----------


## Rominka

> Pozz svima! Nova sam ovdje i željna vaših iskustava... Suprug i ja spremamo se u Češke Budejovice... Koliko vidim susretljivi su i ekspertni. Ima li koja priča da nas malo podigne... Nestrpljenje je na visokoj razini


mi smo bili tamo, cetiri postupka. No, 2017 su im se poceli dogadjati neki unutarnji problemi, mailovi su poceli drasticno kasniti, krive informacije su stizale, dr nismo mogli dobiti vec je koordinatorica sve rjesavala a ili se ne bi javila ili bi kasnila ili nije znala u kojoj sam terapiji. Otisli smo taj zadnji put, jer sam vec bila nafilana, imala i smrtni slucaj u sitoj obitelji i zapravo smo ostali sedam dana da se relaksiram
i dobijem. Otisli smo od njih sa gorkim okusom, nikad ni oprostite nismo dobili. A kad smo krenuli prica je bila skroz drugacija, pokusali su prilagoditi protokol meni i mojim problemima. Ne znam kakva im je sada situacija, mozda se smirilo i mozda opet rade ok.
Sad cekamo da klinci porastu i da  s njima odemo u CB jer grad je prekrasan, okolica fantasticna i tamo se zaista mozes odmoriti i posvetiti sebi.

----------


## Zora3

> Pozz svima! Nova sam ovdje i željna vaših iskustava... Suprug i ja spremamo se u Češke Budejovice... Koliko vidim susretljivi su i ekspertni. Ima li koja priča da nas malo podigne... Nestrpljenje je na visokoj razini


Draga Malena, suprug i ja smo bili u Budejovicama. Imamo curicu od godinu i pol.  :Smile:  Malo podrške za početak. Što se tiče suradnje, nije uvijek išlo glatko i zapravo smo puno toga sami istraživali, postavljali puno pitanja, slali mailove, zvali... Ipak je to njima "samo" biznis. No na kraju je sve ispalo dobro.

----------


## sejla

10 dnt, moja beta je <0.100 ... javila sam se klinici i čekam upute, ali znam da se nemam čemu nadati jer se radilo o blastici...

----------


## Rominka

Sejla, zao mi je! Jeste li razmisljali sto ako bude ovakav ishod? Hocete li ponovo pokusavati?

----------


## sejla

Hvala draga, je još imamo dvije slamčice sa tri embrija, tako da nam je plan b  bio iduće ljeto...
Ne želim se jadati jer bi uz našu priču to stvarno zvučalo nezahvalno, čak sam i poprilično ok, osim što bih se danas vrlo rado isplakala ali ne želim kraj djece...
Inače, brine me što mi Andrijana nije ništa odgovorila, službeno sam još popodnevnu terapiju uzela očekujući da mi pošalju zeleno svjetlo za prekid...a opet mislim da nema smisla da se više filam, 10dnt blastice bi se već vidjelo po beti barem malo, zar ne....

----------


## Staples

@Sejla - draga zao mi je..mislim da bi beta trebala bit bar 5 10dan. Odlicno je sto jos imate sa danasnjeg stajalista jos mnogo zamrznutih sto sam sigurna da ce sljedeci puta biti uspjesno! Grlim! 

U nastavku pitanje: Je li netko bio u klinici Repromeda u Brnu na donaciji js?ili zna nekog tko je bio tamo da prenese iskustvo. Imam suborce koji se spremaju tamo i za sad se klinika na papiru i po komunikaciji cini odlicna..

----------


## Dina06

Nažalost imam cistu na jajniku. Ginekolog mi je preporučio laparoskopiju odnosno uklanjanje ciste. Ima li tko iskustva s tim? Kliniku za preporučiti, cijenu, koliko traje oporavak?

----------


## sejla

> @Sejla - draga zao mi je..mislim da bi beta trebala bit bar 5 10dan. Odlicno je sto jos imate sa danasnjeg stajalista jos mnogo zamrznutih sto sam sigurna da ce sljedeci puta biti uspjesno! Grlim! 
> 
> U nastavku pitanje: Je li netko bio u klinici Repromeda u Brnu na donaciji js?ili zna nekog tko je bio tamo da prenese iskustvo. Imam suborce koji se spremaju tamo i za sad se klinika na papiru i po komunikaciji cini odlicna..


Hvala puno draga Staples!
Čula sam se s klinikom, kao što već znamo od petka ovaj postupak nažalost nije uspio. Andrijana će pričati s dr koliko bi trebalo napraviti pauzu, no sad ćemo se prvo dobro odmoriti i u novi postupak iduće godine....Borit ćemo se za treće dokle god nam ostane smrzlića i nadamo da nas tamo još uvijek čeka buduća seka/braco ❤️

----------


## Anna1989

> Nažalost imam cistu na jajniku. Ginekolog mi je preporučio laparoskopiju odnosno uklanjanje ciste. Ima li tko iskustva s tim? Kliniku za preporučiti, cijenu, koliko traje oporavak?


Pretpostavljam da doktori sumnjaju na endometriozu? Javite se prvo svom ginekologu i dobit ćete uputnicu za ginekologiju u najbližoj bolnici. Ja nažalost imam i previše iskustva s time, već sam na nekoliko laparoskopija bila, a čeka me još jedna prije novog odlaska u Prag na FET.

----------


## Dina06

> Pretpostavljam da doktori sumnjaju na endometriozu? Javite se prvo svom ginekologu i dobit ćete uputnicu za ginekologiju u najbližoj bolnici. Ja nažalost imam i previše iskustva s time, već sam na nekoliko laparoskopija bila, a čeka me još jedna prije novog odlaska u Prag na FET.


Nije endometrioza već vodena cista koja nije skroz čista. Kakav je to postupak, koliko se mora biti u bolnici i di si ti išla? Kada se može na postupak?

----------


## Anna1989

> Nije endometrioza već vodena cista koja nije skroz čista. Kakav je to postupak, koliko se mora biti u bolnici i di si ti išla? Kada se može na postupak?


Drago mi je da nije endometrioza, bolje za vas. Laparoskopija je minimalno invazivan zahvat, naprave se sitni rezovi na trbuhu i na taj način se uvodi aparat i kamera te uklanjaju ciste. Oporavak je brz ako se radi samo o jajniku, mozda tjedan dva. Kod mene je gore stanje jer je bolest uznapredovala pa se lijecim u Zagrebu, ali u principu laparoskopiju ciste moze obaviti svaki ginekolog, ne znam u kojem ste gradu... u postupak smijem 2-6 mjeseci nakon laparoskopije, ali kao sto sam vec rekla tezak sam slucaj, pa je najbolje da pitate kliniku konkretno za vas slucaj.

----------


## Dina06

> Drago mi je da nije endometrioza, bolje za vas. Laparoskopija je minimalno invazivan zahvat, naprave se sitni rezovi na trbuhu i na taj način se uvodi aparat i kamera te uklanjaju ciste. Oporavak je brz ako se radi samo o jajniku, mozda tjedan dva. Kod mene je gore stanje jer je bolest uznapredovala pa se lijecim u Zagrebu, ali u principu laparoskopiju ciste moze obaviti svaki ginekolog, ne znam u kojem ste gradu... u postupak smijem 2-6 mjeseci nakon laparoskopije, ali kao sto sam vec rekla tezak sam slucaj, pa je najbolje da pitate kliniku konkretno za vas slucaj.


Hvala Ana 1989.!!

----------


## Jen

Pozdrav svima!
Prvi put se javljam na ovu temu. Pročitala sam dio vaših postova i ima jako puno korisnih informacija. Nisam ipak stigla pročitati sve pa imam nekoliko pitanja. Imala sam 6 spontanih pobačaja, 4x missed i 2x blight ovum.
Moji i suprugovi nalazi su u redu, osim moje trombofilije (mthfr heterozigot). No i uz heparin trudnoće nisam iznijela jer su citogenetski nalazi  plodova pokazali kromosomske aberacije. Naši kariogrami su uredni. Trudnoće su bile prirodne, osim jedne iz IVF. Puno sam čitala o uzrocima spontanih i nekako najlogičnije objašnjenje mi je da su ili moje jajne stanice ili suprugovi spermiji jednostavno loši i nose nekakve genetske greške. 
Počela sam malo čitati o klinici PFC u Pragu i vidim da je moguća oplodnje doniranim jajnim stanicama i spermijima i mislim da bi to moglo biti rješenje jer iskreno strah me više pokušavati ovako prirodno. 

Možete li me uputiti kako uopce krenuti u sve to. Jel se prvo javljam klinici ili idem svom ginekologu ili u Petrovu?! Znači koji je prvi korak? Jel imam pravo na pokrivanje troškova od strane HZZO s obzirom na habitualne pobačaje?
I kako odabrati kliniku?
Je li netko možda imao slično iskustvo sa spontanima pa je išao u Prag?

Pročitala sam na prvim stranicama foruma neke informacije, ali one datiraju još iz 2013. godine pa ne znam jesu li još aktualne.

Unaprijed hvala

----------


## Jen

Pozdrav svima još jednom,
našla sam vremena pa sam uspjela pročitati dio vaših poruka i naći neke odgovore na pitanja koja su me zanimala. U međuvremenu sam poslala mail u 4 klinike koje se na forumu načešće spominju. Tri su mi odgovorili idući dan, jedino iz EUROPE IVF još nema odgovora. Iz PFC su mi poslali dugačku poruku s infom, cjenik i popis hotela i napisali da im se javim ako želim saznati više o procesu liječnja, u potpisu je dr. Lazarovska.
Iz PRONATALA REPRO su mi napisali da im javim kada mi odgovara da me nazovu tijekom vikenda. Samo to, u potpisu koordinatorica Ljiljana.
Iz PRONATALA u Pragu su i poslali dosta opširan mail, cjenik i popis svih pretraga koje suprug i ja moramo napraviti. Napisali su da im pošaljem sve nalaze koje imamo (ti nalazi su neki iz 2014. pa ne znam je to ima smisla slati, npr. spermiogram i spolni hormoni). Također su poslali upitnik koji bi trebalo ispuniti i poslati. Spomenuli su i konzultacije kod dr. Mardešića. 

Na osnovu ovoga što su mi poslali sve mi se čini ok, ne znam na temelju čega odabrati. Morala bih bolje proučiti cjenike da mogu usporediti. Mislila sam poslati nalaze koje imam u Pronatal Prag i obaviti telefonski razgovor s REPROM pa onda odlučiti. Taj tel razgovor se valjda ne naplaćuje- kao konzultacije? 

Molim vas javite se žene koje ste nedavno (ili trenutno u procesu) bile u nekoj od navedenih klinika i napište iskustvo- poz i neg.

----------


## Ria976

Draga Jen,
Što se tiće klinika, ja sam bila u 3, PFC, Europa i zadnje Pronatal, i mogu ti reći da ti je to sve slično, tj.najbolja ti je ona u kojoj ćeš uspit.
Pfc je ,po mom mišljenju neopravdano, najskuplji, iako kad su donacije jajne stanice u pitanju, u svježem postupku cijene su dosta slične. 
Znači, odluči za one s kojima uspostaviš najbolju komunikaciju.
Što se tiće financiranja od hzzo-a nisan nikad to koristila, al mislim da moras dobit mišljenje od ginekologa da nema više smisla pokušavat sa tvojim stanicama, neznam koliko godina imaš, jer i tu postoji ograničenje, a refundiraju ti samo 1000 € u Češkoj i putni trošak.
Što se tiće nalaza tvog supruga, možda bi trebalo napravit više pretraga da se vidi stanje i da li su tu nekakvi problemi. Jer šteta je odustat i od tvojih i njegovih stanica ako ima šanse, možda uključit pgs u postupak.
Mislim da to što si mthfr heterozigot uopće nije problem, jer ja sam homozigot i hematolozi to ne smatraju problemom za trudnoću, ali nam daju svejedno clexane jer ne može štetit, navodno.
Moraš puno sama istraživat, jer nažalost nema ti tu nekog individualnog pristupa koje sve klinike reklamiraju. Ako tvoje jajne stanice imaju genetske greške onda bi donacija jajne stanice trebala bit ključ uspjeha za vas. Želim ti puno strpljenja i brzi uspjeh. Ako imaš još pitanja , piši, javljaj kako napredujete. Pozdrav.

----------


## Ria976

Zaboravih ti napisat da klinike uglavnom ne naplaćuju telefonske konzultacije, i iskoristi to, jer ne isplati ti se putovat u Prag samo radi konzultacija. Možeš sve dogovorit mailom.

----------


## Jen

Hvala puno Ria! Pa zasad  dosta komuniciram s Pronatalom Sanatorium. S njima sam izmijenila nekoliko mailova, poslala sam sve nalaze koje imam i čekam odgovor. Valjda te nalaze mora pogledati dr pa cemo onda imati konzultacije. Već mi je koordinatorica napisala koliko bi me postupak koštao i neke metode koje bi se radile. Mislim da bi pokušali s našim stanicama, ali zbog tolikih pobačaja obavezno bi se radila genetike embrija.
Iz Pronašla Repro su me trebali nazvati u subotu jer je takav bio dogovor međutim nisu nazvali. 
Iz PFC su poslali samo neki uvodni mail i cjenik, sad ne znam, njima bih valjda trebala napisati da želim konzultacije jer oni ih nisu predlagali niti me tražili kakve nalaze. Iz Europe IVF nema nikakvog odgovora.
Imam 43 godine.
Ria jesi li ti na kraju ostvarila trudnoću?

----------


## sejla

Draga Jen, dobro nam došla! Evo ja mogu reći svoje iskustvo sa Sanatorium Pronatal gdje smo prošli donaciju js, i imam samo riječi hvale u svakom pogledu! Nismo bili nigdje drugdje pa ne mogu znati, i naravno istina je da svako hvali onu kliniku u kojoj je doživio uspjeh, ali nekako smatram da se u principu ne može `pogriješiti´ u odabiru. Što se tiče odluke vlastite stanice ili donirane, prepustila bih odluku doktorima. Kod mene je bila takva situacija da smo, na žalost ili na sreću, odmah morali na donaciju js, pa nije bilo takvih dvojbi....
Sretno u svakom slučaju i piši novosti  :Smile:

----------


## Ria976

Jen, ja nisam ostvarila trudnoću. Zadnji postupak sam imala nedavno, bila je biokemijska. 2 god.sam starija od tebe, do moje 43 smo pokušavali sa doniranom spermom jer mi partner ima azo. Kako nije bilo uspjeha , odlučili smo se za donaciju embrija, priznajem nije mi se bilo lako odlučit za to, ali želja za djetetom je prevladala. Međutim evo već 4 transfer sa 2 donirane blastociste je iza nas, i nažalost nema uspjeha. Iz prve je došlo do trudnoće ali moje tijelo je to već u 5.tjednu eliminiralo. Kažem tako jer imam osjećaj da je zaista u tome problem, moje tijelo se bori protiv trudnoće, ne vjerujem da su svi ti embriji, 8 sve skupa ,imali kromosonske greške.
Neznam da li ćemo još pokušavat, umorila sam se, godine su tu, a o financijama da i ne govorim.
Tebi želim svu sreću i gledaj na mene kao izuzetak, a ne pravilo, ugledaj se na Sejlu  :Smile:  i razmišljaj pozitivno. Nemoj puno čekat , jer godine su ipak najbitnije. 
Ako ne ide sa tvojim stanicama, provaj sa donacijom jer imas puno šanse za uspjeh.

----------


## Inesz

> Hvala puno Ria! Pa zasad  dosta komuniciram s Pronatalom Sanatorium. S njima sam izmijenila nekoliko mailova, poslala sam sve nalaze koje imam i čekam odgovor. Valjda te nalaze mora pogledati dr pa cemo onda imati konzultacije. Već mi je koordinatorica napisala koliko bi me postupak koštao i neke metode koje bi se radile. Mislim da bi pokušali s našim stanicama, ali zbog tolikih pobačaja obavezno bi se radila genetike embrija.
> Iz Pronašla Repro su me trebali nazvati u subotu jer je takav bio dogovor međutim nisu nazvali. 
> Iz PFC su poslali samo neki uvodni mail i cjenik, sad ne znam, njima bih valjda trebala napisati da želim konzultacije jer oni ih nisu predlagali niti me tražili kakve nalaze. Iz Europe IVF nema nikakvog odgovora.
> Imam 43 godine.
> Ria jesi li ti na kraju ostvarila trudnoću?


Jen dobro došla na forum.

Žao mi je radi ponavljajućih spontanih i anembrionalnih trudnoća. U kojoj dobi su bili tvoji spontani?

Na žalost, u godinama 40+ gotovo 90% jajnih stanica nosi u sebi promjene u broju i strukturi kromosoma tako da je vrlo teško ostvariti trudnoću i još teže rođenje djeteta. Ovakva stanja sama po sebi ne predstavljaju dijagnozu već biologiju reprodukcije kod žene.
IVF s vlastitim stanicama u dobi od 42+ vrlo rijetko se radi iz tužnog razloga jer su općeniti izgledi za rođenje živog djeteta manji od 5%.

Kakvi su tvoji nalazi (FSH, AMH)? Kako si reagirala na stimulaciju u postupku IVF-a?

U godinama si u kojima jesi, puno je gubitaka ranih trudnoća s tvojim stanicama. Osobno, u takvoj situaciji išla bih u postupke samo sa doniranim jajnim stanicama/embrijima.

Javi nam se što savjetuju češke klinike.

HZZO neće snositi troškove postupka u inozemstvu kod situacija kakva je kod tebe i tvog muža. Propisi su takvi.  :Sad:

----------


## turist

Pozdrav.. imate li neku preporuku za ginekologa Zagreb ili okolica, kod kojeg ste isli nakon MPO? Moze li recimo ginekolog u privatnim klinikama otvoriti bolovanje, pisati recepte za lijekove? Citali smo dosta o Dr. Radoncicu on sada radi privatno u Repromedu, pa Vas molim za preporuke.. hvala

----------


## Alondra

Zdravo svima, starima (koje pamtim po nesebičnoj podršci i ljubim vas) i novima kojima želim uspjeh što prije. Nisam se dugo javljala, a sad bih trebala jednu info ako može ovdje ili u pp. Planiramo FET, klinika Europe IVF, zanima me ako je neka bila skoro da malo napiše iskustva. Najviše me zanima okvirno cijena FETa (naravno da ćemo dobiti info od njih no bez neke spremne cifre se ne bih još javljala njima), i da li ima smisla pitati da se pripremna terapija svede na minimum, jer se još nisam oporavila od svih hormona iz postupka a curke već hodaju... U svakom slučaju bilo kakav savjet je dobrodošao, i još jednom vas pozdravljam   :Smile:

----------


## Staples

@alondra - svjezi info od suborke koja je isla u Europe ivf ali sa negativnim ishodom FETa. Ljekovi za FET: dekortin,aspirin,folna , estrofem, clexane 0.4 + ovitrelle nakon transfera i crinone gel ( plus jos inekcije progesterona nakon sto joj je vadjena krv). Koliko znam platila je FET 550 EUR. plus 50 EUR ovitrelle +15 EUR progesteron.

----------


## Alondra

Staples hvala od srca mnogo nam znači za informacija za pripreme. Žao mi je zbog neuspjelog FETa... Nama su rekli da ta treća blastica i nije baš najkvalitetnija, ali su je ipak zamrznuli. Mi sad želimo ipak probati, nikad se ne zna. Uglavnom, kad se pripremimo i odemo, a to je vjerojatno oko Nove godine, javim ishod kakav god da bude. Tipkamo se!  :Smile:

----------


## Staples

@alondra- javljaj sve i drzim ti fige!

Jel zna netko mogu li se embriji za FET prebaciti putem neke tvrtke za transport u RH i ako moze preporuka za tvrtku? Moze info i u inbox. Ja tu surfala i pronasla nesto ali mi tvrtke ne odgovaraju.

----------


## Jen

> Jen dobro došla na forum.
> 
> Žao mi je radi ponavljajućih spontanih i anembrionalnih trudnoća. U kojoj dobi su bili tvoji spontani?
> 
> Na žalost, u godinama 40+ gotovo 90% jajnih stanica nosi u sebi promjene u broju i strukturi kromosoma tako da je vrlo teško ostvariti trudnoću i još teže rođenje djeteta. Ovakva stanja sama po sebi ne predstavljaju dijagnozu već biologiju reprodukcije kod žene.
> IVF s vlastitim stanicama u dobi od 42+ vrlo rijetko se radi iz tužnog razloga jer su općeniti izgledi za rođenje živog djeteta manji od 5%.
> 
> Kakvi su tvoji nalazi (FSH, AMH)? Kako si reagirala na stimulaciju u postupku IVF-a?
> 
> ...


Inesz hvala na odgovoru! Svaka info mi dobro dođe!
Ovako, moji spontani su bili od moje 32 godine pa do sada. Uvijek u šestom tjednu kada treba doći do otkucaja se uočava neki zastoj, ili ne dođe do otkucaja ili dođe, ali već za tjedan- dva se ustanovi missed ab. Samo jedna trudnoća mi je bila iz IVF, sve ostale su bile prirodne. Na stimulaciju sam reagirala dobro, trudnoća je uspjela iz prve, ali je opet bio missed u 9. tjednu. Nalazi FSH i AMH su bili u granicama normale tada kad sam ih vadila, 2016. godine. Zapravo svi moji nalazi su uvijek bili dobri, svi hormoni, uključujući i štitnjaču, ciklusi i ovulacije uredni. Spermiogram supruga uredan. Kariogrami uredni.

Javili su mi se iz Pronatala Repro- s obzirom na moje pobačaje i stare nalaze koje sam poslala savjetuju mi donaciju jajnih stanica, a ako bi doktor odlučio da ipak idemo s vlastitim stanicama obavezno bi se radilo genetsko testiranje na embrijima. Ali definitivno odluka će se donijeti kad budem imala friške nalaze. U to krećem kad se oporavim od zadnjeg nedavnog spontanog.

Iz Pronatala Sanatorium su mi na temelju tih istih nalaza predložili neki paket od 2900 eu koji uključuje asistirani hatching, time lapse i Embryo Glue. Zasad nisu spominjali donaciju JS. Također su mi poslali popis pretraga koje moramo napraviti.

Nalazi će pokazati ima li smisla ići s vlastitim stanicama. Ako bude i najmanje šanse i nade za to, pokušat ćemo.

Sad ne znam, kad napravim sve te nalaze da šaljem objema klinikama? S obje sam uspostavila dobru komunikaciju i redovno se dopisujemo, ali nisam se još odlučila ni za jednu. 

I još jedno pitanje- jel kariotip isto što i kariogram?

----------


## Jen

> Jen, ja nisam ostvarila trudnoću. Zadnji postupak sam imala nedavno, bila je biokemijska. 2 god.sam starija od tebe, do moje 43 smo pokušavali sa doniranom spermom jer mi partner ima azo. Kako nije bilo uspjeha , odlučili smo se za donaciju embrija, priznajem nije mi se bilo lako odlučit za to, ali želja za djetetom je prevladala. Međutim evo već 4 transfer sa 2 donirane blastociste je iza nas, i nažalost nema uspjeha. Iz prve je došlo do trudnoće ali moje tijelo je to već u 5.tjednu eliminiralo. Kažem tako jer imam osjećaj da je zaista u tome problem, moje tijelo se bori protiv trudnoće, ne vjerujem da su svi ti embriji, 8 sve skupa ,imali kromosonske greške.
> Neznam da li ćemo još pokušavat, umorila sam se, godine su tu, a o financijama da i ne govorim.
> Tebi želim svu sreću i gledaj na mene kao izuzetak, a ne pravilo, ugledaj se na Sejlu  i razmišljaj pozitivno. Nemoj puno čekat , jer godine su ipak najbitnije. 
> Ako ne ide sa tvojim stanicama, provaj sa donacijom jer imas puno šanse za uspjeh.


Ria baš mi je žao. Jesu li ikada rekli što je uzrok tome? I ja bih se teško odlučila na donaciju, ali evo moguće da ću morati.

----------


## Мalena

> Inesz hvala na odgovoru! Svaka info mi dobro dođe!
> Ovako, moji spontani su bili od moje 32 godine pa do sada. Uvijek u šestom tjednu kada treba doći do otkucaja se uočava neki zastoj, ili ne dođe do otkucaja ili dođe, ali već za tjedan- dva se ustanovi missed ab. Samo jedna trudnoća mi je bila iz IVF, sve ostale su bile prirodne. Na stimulaciju sam reagirala dobro, trudnoća je uspjela iz prve, ali je opet bio missed u 9. tjednu. Nalazi FSH i AMH su bili u granicama normale tada kad sam ih vadila, 2016. godine. Zapravo svi moji nalazi su uvijek bili dobri, svi hormoni, uključujući i štitnjaču, ciklusi i ovulacije uredni. Spermiogram supruga uredan. Kariogrami uredni.
> 
> Javili su mi se iz Pronatala Repro- s obzirom na moje pobačaje i stare nalaze koje sam poslala savjetuju mi donaciju jajnih stanica, a ako bi doktor odlučio da ipak idemo s vlastitim stanicama obavezno bi se radilo genetsko testiranje na embrijima. Ali definitivno odluka će se donijeti kad budem imala friške nalaze. U to krećem kad se oporavim od zadnjeg nedavnog spontanog.
> 
> Iz Pronatala Sanatorium su mi na temelju tih istih nalaza predložili neki paket od 2900 eu koji uključuje asistirani hatching, time lapse i Embryo Glue. Zasad nisu spominjali donaciju JS. Također su mi poslali popis pretraga koje moramo napraviti.
> 
> Nalazi će pokazati ima li smisla ići s vlastitim stanicama. Ako bude i najmanje šanse i nade za to, pokušat ćemo.
> 
> ...


Nije isto kariogram i kariotip.
Dva ili tri kariograma cine kariotip.
Ali ako imas uradjeno kariotip i za tebe i za partner onda nemas potrebe od kariogram.
Los mi je hrvatski jezik pa ne mogu lepo objasniti.

Da te ohrabrim za donaciju JS.
Ja sam uradila bas puno punkcije i transfera sa vlastitim JS. Mucila se 6 god.
Kad sam dobila maligni kancer stitnjace i operisala sam se ondak sam se resila za donaciju.
Od prva sam uspjela sa doniranim js. 
I evo me, vec sam u 5-om mesecu trudnoce.
I jas sam 43 god.
Zelim ti sto pre da se resis koji korak da preuzmess.
Sretno!

----------


## Jen

Hvala Malena, za odgovor i podršku! Drago mi je si ti uspjela! Ja se još uvijek dopisujem s klinikama i spremam se vaditi nalaze koji se traže.  Vidjet ćemo što će mi preporučiti. Nisam još na čisto s donacijom. 

U kojoj si klinici bila?

----------


## Мalena

> Hvala Malena, za odgovor i podršku! Drago mi je si ti uspjela! Ja se još uvijek dopisujem s klinikama i spremam se vaditi nalaze koji se traže.  Vidjet ćemo što će mi preporučiti. Nisam još na čisto s donacijom. 
> 
> U kojoj si klinici bila?


Ja sam iz Mk.
U Sistini sam radila.
Znam da ja tema za u Ceskoj ali htela sam samo da te ohrabrim

----------


## Mala88

Zna li neko jesu li u Pronatal S. na odmoru ili? Evo par dana sam pisala Andrijani nema odgovora.

----------


## cackalica

Pozdrav cure, je li se nekoj od vas dogodilo da su iz 15 folikula izvađene samo 2 jajne stanice? Muči me to jer smo oboje reproduktivno zdravi, a u Pragu smo zbog PGD analize. Prije godinu dana smo sličnom stimulacijom dobili 10 js, međutim u 5 dana su sve otpale i ostala je samo jedna za analizu. Do transfera još nije došlo jer smo trebali skupiti barem 5 embrija za PGD analizu. Bojim se da ovog puta neće ostati ni jedan.

----------


## Jen



----------


## Ria976

Mala88, to ti je u Pronatalu sasvim normalno ako nisi trenutno u postupku. Ja sam znala čekat i po mjesec dana na odgovor. 
Cackalica, a da li si pitala zašto se to dogodilo? Da nije mozda bila punkcija prerano, onda jajne stanice budu nezrele za upotrebu?

----------


## cackalica

Da, moguće da je prerano napravljena punkcija. U ponedjeljak idemo na razgovor, pa ćemo vidjeti u čemu je problem.

----------


## turist

Pozz.. danas 17.dan nakon transfera isli smo vaditi betu i ona je 1132.. putem kuci supruga je dobila bolove u trbuhu i obilnije prokrvarila? Jel imao netko takav slucaj i jel to normalno? Hvala

----------


## Alondra

Turist, ja sam imala istu situaciju, pozvala ginekologa, rekao je da povećam taj dan dozu progesterona i ležim, pa ujutro pregled (to je bio moj slučaj) na kraju sve ok, rodile se dvije djevojčice  :Smile:  Neka pozove doktora za savjet, to je najbolje.
Apropo teme, mi u oktobru idemo na FET ako sve bude ok  :Smile:  pozz

----------


## ivanad

Pozdrav ekipa, imam curicu od 12 godina i nakon toga 4 spontana pobačaja i 1 vanmateričnu trudnoću.Kontaktirala sam Pronatal kliniku nakon što mi je mojh dr rekao da bih trebala vaditi PGD nalaz.
 Izvadila sve nalaze i rekli su mi da mogu započeti proces IVF. Kao i ostale žene ovdje imam dvojbe da li sam odabrala pravu klinku. Mislila sam da ću pričati sa nekim dr kod njih prije ali su mi poslali pripremu na papiru mailom, da li je to ok? Neznam ni koje su cijene točno a nažalost živim u BiH gdje je nemoguće imati refundaciju troškova.

----------


## Ria976

Turist, nažalost nitko ne može znati kako će to završit, ali nikako nije dobro imati krvarenje i bol u tom periodu. Ja sam 14 dnt imala betu 5700 a 2 dana kasnije dobila lagano krverenje, na uzv je bila vidljiva gv + žv, ali sam opet nakon 2 dana prokrvarila još jače i izgubila trudnoću. 
Sve što možete je nadat se najboljem i even.uz dogovor sa dr.uključit još nešto u terapiju ( duphastone i sl.) 
Nadam se dobrom ishodu.

----------


## sejla

turist, javi kako je, nadam se da je sve u redu. I ja sam u prvoj t imala obilno krvarenje, mislila da je gotovo, odmah u bolnicu na pregled. Do krvarenja mi je došlo zbog hematoma koji je procurio, Preporučeno mi je strogo mirovanje i dr je rekao da bi do drugog dana trebalo prestati - tako je i bilo. Curka ima 8,5 god  :Smile:  I u drugoj trudnoći sam imala hematom, ali taj je vremenom sam od sebe nestao i nije nikad procurio.

----------


## turist

Jucer je bilo sve manje i manje..danas samo smedi iscjedak ujutro i oko podne prestalo..preksutra idemo opet vaditi betu..isto je mirovanje i prestalo je..valjda bude sve uredu
Sad ne znam sto se tice bete jel to oke 1132 jer vidim da su neke zene imale i puno vece i puno manje pa je opet bilo sve uredno

----------


## turist

Ispravak danas cijeli dan pomalo na papiru smede..valjda ce i to prestati

----------


## Medo2711

> Ispravak danas cijeli dan pomalo na papiru smede..valjda ce i to prestati


Dali ste se javili gin ili na hitan prijam.Da se vidi o cemu se radi.Da pocne supruga dobivati terapiju,nemojte se zezati sa takvim stvarima.Ako nesto nije uredu na hitnu.Morala bi utrogestane i duhaspon piti.Beta svima moze biti razlicita,ovisi kad je oplodnja bila.Ali beta je uredu ali i nike uvijek pokazatelj da je sve uredu.Imala betu 1550 isto dobila krvarenje i na kraju pobacila...nazalost

----------


## turist

Javili smo se ginekologu i u Prag.. terapiju ima koju je tamo dobila.. ali duhaspon nismo dobili..utrogestan pije i miruje..krvu nema 2 dana..ali sad samo smede ide..ne znam koliko to dugo traje..prva trudnoca sve same nepoznanice..jedini sto znam je s ovog foruma..hvala svima

----------


## Medo2711

> Javili smo se ginekologu i u Prag.. terapiju ima koju je tamo dobila.. ali duhaspon nismo dobili..utrogestan pije i miruje..krvu nema 2 dana..ali sad samo smede ide..ne znam koliko to dugo traje..prva trudnoca sve same nepoznanice..jedini sto znam je s ovog foruma..hvala svima


Niste bili na hitnoj na uzv?Morate to obaviti da viditr dali je sve ok.

----------


## turist

Tek je 18.dan od transfera kazu da se na uzv nista ne vidi tako rano

----------


## Medo2711

> Tek je 18.dan od transfera kazu da se na uzv nista ne vidi tako rano


Ne vjerujem,ja sam bila 5 tt ili ti 14 dana od transfera. pa se vidjelo nesto.Zato privatnik ika jako dobrih uzv nebi vam skodilo da odete.Drzim fige da je sve uredu.

----------


## sejla

Čim je beta iznad 1000, vidi se nešto, ja bih isto otišla, držim fige!

----------


## Dina06

Pozdrav! Ostala su mi 4 zamrznuta embrija. Da li se čuvanje (zamrzavanje) naknadno plaća nakon isteka godine dana?

----------


## spiritus

Pozdrav cure.
Za FET, nakon neuspeli ET dal su vam dali iz PFC instrukcije sta dodatno ispitati (zasto nije uspeo ET) il daju samo protokol za FET a vi sami il sa svojim ginekologom treba da istrazite zasto nije uspelo i radite dodatna ispitivanja (ERA, NK cells itn)?

----------


## Staples

> Pozdrav! Ostala su mi 4 zamrznuta embrija. Da li se čuvanje (zamrzavanje) naknadno plaća nakon isteka godine dana?


Bok! Mi smo za dodatnu godinu, 1 slamku sa 2 embrija platili cca 300 Eur.

----------


## Dina06

Hvala Staples!

----------


## Dina06

Staples, kada ste to placali? Nakon godine dana? Da li su vas obavijestili da istjece godina i da morate platiti?

----------


## Alondra

Dina, pretežno rade tako mada su nas obavijestili dva mjeseca kasnije i nije bio problem :D platili smo 230 eur 1 embrij.

----------


## Dina06

Meni je godina istekla prije 3 mjeseca. Niko nista do sada pa me strah da ih ne bi uništili ili...?

----------


## cackalica

> Pozdrav! Ostala su mi 4 zamrznuta embrija. Da li se čuvanje (zamrzavanje) naknadno plaća nakon isteka godine dana?


Pozdrav, mislim da ovisi o klinici, na koliko je dogovoreno čuvanje. Pretpostavljam da se nakon isteka plaća čuvanje, u protivnom uništavaju zametke.
Ali sve ovisi o klinici

----------


## Alondra

Dina, najbolje je da im pošalješ mail za daljnje upute...

----------


## Staples

> Staples, kada ste to placali? Nakon godine dana? Da li su vas obavijestili da istjece godina i da morate platiti?


Mi smo doslovno morali klinici zavrnuti ruku da nam posalju podatke kako bi im platili sljedecu godinu cuvanje. Gledali smo ono kad smo bili.pa godina dana.

----------


## Dina06

Hvala vam. Poslala upit klinici pa cemo vidit. Javim!

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Pozdrav dame, pridruzujem se jer imam par pitanja obzirom da u 11 mesecu idem na donaciju jajnih stanica suprug puca od zdravlja spermiogram top topova , u Pragu naravno. Prva konstatacija mi je - puno vas ima kojima nije uspelo iz prve a ni posle, kako je onda uspesnost 68 posto? To pise na svim klinikama,u Ceskoj, iskreno,malo mi je to cudno.  Mi smo zavrsili konsultacije i odabrali Ferty Care  kao najbolju po nama pristup je osobni, ostali mi nisu seli nikako. Inace imam 34 god i nizak amh, dve potpomognute iza sebe sa mojim jajnim i u oba postupka biohemijske. Donacija mi nije tesko pala , zapravo ne vidim veliku razliku, trebalo mi je 4 minute da prihvatim to i krenem dalje, i veselim se jako jer je uspesnost velika ali zbunio me ovaj forum. Mozete li podeliti iskustvo, zasto vam nije uspelo, sta kazu te klinike koji je razlog?

----------


## Natali41

Cao cure. Mene zanima koliko ste imale debeljino endometrija na dan transfera in je bila sluz trolinijska? Je bio uspesa postopak? Hvala vam puno

----------


## Natali41

Cure, gdje možem nabaviti Decapeptyl 3.75 mg depo. Hvala

----------


## Alondra

Hello girls  :Smile:  Evo da prijavim FET jedne blastice srednjeg kvaliteta, danas 5dnt, osim nervoze ništa za sad... Prag prelijep kao i uvijek ❤️

----------


## Dina06

Alondra sretno!!!!

----------


## Staples

> Hello girls  Evo da prijavim FET jedne blastice srednjeg kvaliteta, danas 5dnt, osim nervoze ništa za sad... Prag prelijep kao i uvijek ❤️


Pratimo te pazljivo i naravno navijamo :Smile:  ti si ako se dobro sjecam uspjela iz prve sa donacijom? koliko smrznutih ti je ostalo? Koje lijekove su ti dali u protokolu za FET?

----------


## Alondra

Dina, Staples  :Kiss:  Da ja imam dvije cure već, ostao mi jedan koji smo sad prebacili pa ćemo vidjeti. Iz prve u Pragu, inače treći IVF. Dobila sam od prvog dc  Estrofem, prednizon, folnu i aspirin, kasnije, od 15 dc i utrogestan. Jučer je bio smeđi spotting danas ništa.

----------


## Staples

> Dina, Staples  Da ja imam dvije cure već, ostao mi jedan koji smo sad prebacili pa ćemo vidjeti. Iz prve u Pragu, inače treći IVF. Dobila sam od prvog dc  Estrofem, prednizon, folnu i aspirin, kasnije, od 15 dc i utrogestan. Jučer je bio smeđi spotting danas ništa.


Jesi prije imala spotting? A i tak je svaka trudnoca razlicita. Kad vadis betu? Jel bila guzva u klinici? Ti si u europe ivf? Kako je protekao put s obzirom na koronu? Grozno je to iscekivanje..

----------


## Alondra

Ja sam imala i prvi puta jače krvarenje, sa velikim ugrušcima, ali se ono desilo nekad nakon bete, ne znam tačno kad ali tad sam već znala da sam trudna, prije bete ne. Ležala sam skoro cijelu trudnoću po preporuci doktora. Sad mi je beta tek sljedeći ponedjeljak. Taj dan je bila zaista velika gužva, čak mi je koordnatorica javila da mogu doći i malo kasnije da ne čekamo gore, i bilo mi je drago jer smo ubrzo po dolasku bili na redu za razliku od nekih koji su čekali puno duže (bilo je naših ljudi pa smo razmijenili poneku usput). Sam put je protekao sasvim ok, kad su nas pitali razlog putovanja i destinaciju, niko nas ni na jednoj granici nije zadržavao, čak ni tražio testove i sl iako smo imali spremno. U Europe IVF su radili antigenski test o svom trošku skoro svim pacijentima koji nisu bili vakcinisani nama nisu jer smo imali PCR test ne stariji od 72h i odmah smo išli natrag.

----------


## Staples

> Ja sam imala i prvi puta jače krvarenje, sa velikim ugrušcima, ali se ono desilo nekad nakon bete, ne znam tačno kad ali tad sam već znala da sam trudna, prije bete ne. Ležala sam skoro cijelu trudnoću po preporuci doktora. Sad mi je beta tek sljedeći ponedjeljak. Taj dan je bila zaista velika gužva, čak mi je koordnatorica javila da mogu doći i malo kasnije da ne čekamo gore, i bilo mi je drago jer smo ubrzo po dolasku bili na redu za razliku od nekih koji su čekali puno duže (bilo je naših ljudi pa smo razmijenili poneku usput). Sam put je protekao sasvim ok, kad su nas pitali razlog putovanja i destinaciju, niko nas ni na jednoj granici nije zadržavao, čak ni tražio testove i sl iako smo imali spremno. U Europe IVF su radili antigenski test o svom trošku skoro svim pacijentima koji nisu bili vakcinisani nama nisu jer smo imali PCR test ne stariji od 72h i odmah smo išli natrag.


Znaci zubi na klinu jos 8 dana

----------


## Alondra

Da hahahaha nisam odavno čula ovaj izraz pa me nasmijao :D

----------


## Staples

> Da hahahaha nisam odavno čula ovaj izraz pa me nasmijao :D


Da. Izrazi naseg doba :Smile:  

Ima li nekih vijesti danas? Kako se osjecas? Hoces raditi test? E tko ti je radio transfer u klinici?

----------


## Alondra

Ja sam jutros procurila, prosmeđarila tačnija da budem, išla vaditi betu i manja je od jedan. Nastaviću reda radi sa terapijom do petka pa ću ponoviti betu ako menga ne bude jača i sve izgubi smisao. Bila je doktorica Savelyeva. I da, svaki puta kad sam imala et 21 dan i kasnije ja sam prosto procurila 6 ili 7 dnt jer mi je menga kao lavina na 28dc pa makar se ne znam ti što odvijalo u organizmu. Jedino me prošli puta dr Kult shvatio ozbiljno i terapiju i sve prilagodio meni i imali smo transfer 16dc. I uspjelo je... Zašto ovo pišem... Zato što sam popustila medicini i stručnjacima. Jer ja nisam doktor. Cure ako ste sigurne u bilo šta u vezi vašeg tijela ne popuštajte ni za živu glavu! Ja bih sad bar imala nadu do bete, ovako... A znala sam za to. I nema te terapije koja će to zaustaviti, pa ni moja koja je skočila na 3x300 utrogestana nakon brljavljenja. Eto olakšah se ja hahahah al u svakom slučaju hvala svima u Pragu, dali su mi dvije princeze **

----------


## Staples

> Ja sam jutros procurila, prosmeđarila tačnija da budem, išla vaditi betu i manja je od jedan. Nastaviću reda radi sa terapijom do petka pa ću ponoviti betu ako menga ne bude jača i sve izgubi smisao. Bila je doktorica Savelyeva. I da, svaki puta kad sam imala et 21 dan i kasnije ja sam prosto procurila 6 ili 7 dnt jer mi je menga kao lavina na 28dc pa makar se ne znam ti što odvijalo u organizmu. Jedino me prošli puta dr Kult shvatio ozbiljno i terapiju i sve prilagodio meni i imali smo transfer 16dc. I uspjelo je... Zašto ovo pišem... Zato što sam popustila medicini i stručnjacima. Jer ja nisam doktor. Cure ako ste sigurne u bilo šta u vezi vašeg tijela ne popuštajte ni za živu glavu! Ja bih sad bar imala nadu do bete, ovako... A znala sam za to. I nema te terapije koja će to zaustaviti, pa ni moja koja je skočila na 3x300 utrogestana nakon brljavljenja. Eto olakšah se ja hahahah al u svakom slučaju hvala svima u Pragu, dali su mi dvije princeze **


Zao mi je sta nije uspjelo❤❤ Cini mi se da je tsj dr Kult stvarno bio najbolji doktor tamo i da od tada vise u Europe ivf nemaju takvih. Slazem se to za dan ciklusa. Tebi je mozda ovulacija oko 11 dana.

----------


## Alondra

Jeste, tako otprilike, 11-12 dc.

----------


## Dina06

Alondra žao mi je. Tvoj slučaj me je podsjetio na moj neuspjeli FET. Ja sam tjedan dana nakon embriotransfera dobila menstrualne grčeve koji su bili svakim danom jači sve dok nisam dobila 12 dan od ET. Pripremu za embriotransfer pocela sam sa kontracep...pilulama kako bi se uskladila sa donoricom. Nakon prestanka uzimanja kontracepc...pilula trebala sam dobiti menstruaciju za par dana. Međutim to se nije desilo. Menstruacija nije dosla...punkcija donorke je obavljena i embriji su zaleđeni. Nakon  mislim desetak dana od prestanka uzimanja kontrac...isla sam izmjeriti endometrij koji je bio ok i pocela sam sa estrofemom. Možda i meni nije bio pravi tajming....kad ni bar znali razlog.

----------


## Alondra

Baš tako, ali čovjeka boli najviše ono što nikad neće saznati, ciklus prije sam molila da idem u prirodan FET, rekli mi da pošaljem nalaz UZ do 9dc, ja uradim 6 dc, mali neki folikulići (pcos), endo 7,4 mm naglasim da sam spremna raditi svaki dan UZ ako treba, no oni meni odgovaraju kako bi ipak radije u stimulirani. E tu sam se ja zeznula, jer sam pristala na to uz ponovnu molbu za raniji transfer, pošaljem u ovom ciklusu 11 dc nalaze iako su oni rekli 12-14 dc, sve savršeno bilo no oni mi povećaju estrofem i dodaju progesteron i kao transfer ponedjeljak (21 dc) tu sam odmah doživjela šok. Ponovo naglasim potrebu za ranijim transferom, ali oni tvrde da tablete sve reguliraju i da ne brinem..  Tad sam popustila a nisam trebala, no što je tu je, sad je kasno. Možda ne bi promijenilo stvar, a možda ne bih procurila 28 dc. Ustvari ne bih sigurno, pa makar se i ne desila trudnoća. Tako da moj savjet svima, pri odabiru klinike da insistiraju na individualnom pristupu. Neka im to pitanje presudi pri odabiru klinike. A dr Kult, samo riječi hvale... Osvojio nas je na prvom razgovoru jer me saslušao, i sve što sam rekla uzeo u obzir pri sastavljanju protokola.

----------


## Ria976

Cure, jedno pitanje.
Vi, koje ste prešle 42 godine ( ako ima koja), jel imate problema za dobivanje bolovanja za postupak, i lijekova na recept?

----------


## Staples

> Cure, jedno pitanje.
> Vi, koje ste prešle 42 godine ( ako ima koja), jel imate problema za dobivanje bolovanja za postupak, i lijekova na recept?


Ja nisam imala ikakvih problema sa lijekovima. Nisam trazila bolovanje jer sam uzela Go. Znam i za suborku 44god koja je jos u postupcima i dobiva apsolutno SVE lijekove koje joj prepisu u pragu. Cak i neke  koje sam ja npr morala u bolnici trazit. Ti imas frku sa svojom/im dr?

----------


## Ria976

Staples, do sada je sve išlo bez problema. Svaka čast doktoru, uvijek je sve davao i lijekove i b.o.iako sam i ja uglavnom godišnji koristila za to. Ali sad je otišao u mirovinu, hm.
Pa se mislim ako odlučim još pokušat išta, hoće li bit problema? Al o tom potom.

----------


## spiritus

> Ja sam jutros procurila, prosmeđarila tačnija da budem, išla vaditi betu i manja je od jedan. Nastaviću reda radi sa terapijom do petka pa ću ponoviti betu ako menga ne bude jača i sve izgubi smisao. Bila je doktorica Savelyeva. I da, svaki puta kad sam imala et 21 dan i kasnije ja sam prosto procurila 6 ili 7 dnt jer mi je menga kao lavina na 28dc pa makar se ne znam ti što odvijalo u organizmu. Jedino me prošli puta dr Kult shvatio ozbiljno i terapiju i sve prilagodio meni i imali smo transfer 16dc. I uspjelo je... Zašto ovo pišem... Zato što sam popustila medicini i stručnjacima. Jer ja nisam doktor. Cure ako ste sigurne u bilo šta u vezi vašeg tijela ne popuštajte ni za živu glavu! Ja bih sad bar imala nadu do bete, ovako... A znala sam za to. I nema te terapije koja će to zaustaviti, pa ni moja koja je skočila na 3x300 utrogestana nakon brljavljenja. Eto olakšah se ja hahahah al u svakom slučaju hvala svima u Pragu, dali su mi dvije princeze **


Zao mi je. Kako je Dr Kult prilagodio terapiju, interesuje me estrofem? Dao ti je vece doze estrofem od pocetka ciklusa il manje pa povecavao dozu? Dal se secas doza estrofema koje si primala?

----------


## spiritus

Dal treba sad samoizolacija za zemlje sa crvene i tamno crvene boje?

----------


## Dina06

Mislim da za cjepljenje i one koji su preboljelu ne treba izolacija.

----------


## Alondra

Spiritus, mene su tretirali sa skroz malom dozom puregona u stimuaciji, 100ij dnevno, kao zbog hipera, pa mi se punkcija dešavala oko 20 dc a et bio 25 dc, a ja bih dobila 28 dc. On mi je počeo sa 300 ij, punkcija 11 dc, transfer 16 dc. Nikako estrofem, jer je endometrij bio (nije da se hvalim) savršen. Ovaj puta meni nije smetao estrofem, počeli smo sa 1-1-1, pa 2-1-2, pa 2-2-2. Smetalo mi je to što je transfer bio opet kasno, 21 dc a ja imam ciklus 26-28 dana, i već od 25 krene smeđarenje. 
Nikakava izolacija bije bila u igri.

----------


## sljokicaa

> Mislim da za cjepljenje i one koji su preboljelu ne treba izolacija.


Potvrdujem ovo, bar za sad je jos tako.

----------


## sljokicaa

Pitanje u vezi folne. Gledala sam nesto danas svoje papire od prosllog neuspjesnog FETa jel se spremam ponovno i zapelo mi za oko 5-10mg folne da su mi pisali, a nisam dobila recept nego sam pila samo iz ljekarne neki koji ima 800mcg i bila uvjerena da je to to i sad idem racunati i to je ubiti tek 0.8mg. 
Da li ste dobivale na recept neke folne s tolikom kolicinom mozda?

----------


## Dejica

Lijep pozdrav,
Dali mozda neko bio na donaciji sjemena?

----------


## 1latica

Sljokicaa, uzimala sam najobičniji Folacin od 5mg, davao mi soc gin recept, ali uz nalaz ga možeš kupiti u ljekarni, nekih 30/40 kn košta kutija sa 30 tableta. Sretno

----------


## spiritus

> Potvrdujem ovo, bar za sad je jos tako.


Interesuje me za necijepljeni i oni koji nisu preboljeli, ako ima neko takav a je bio ovih dana nek pise iskustvo.

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Pozdrav , evo ja sam bila 05.10. U Pragu, radili smo test u Zagrebu, niko nas nije pitao za testove na ni jednoj granici, niti su nas zaistavljali i bilo sta pitali na granicama. Kada smo dosli u hotel trazili su test i to je to. Slobodno smo setali Pragom i u povratku smo bili u shopingu u Becu. Niko nas nista nije pitao do Sloveneke granice, tada smo pokazali isti test iz Zagreba koji je vredeo 72 sata i to je to.... dakle bez ikakvih problema

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Ne znam zasto mi poruke kasne satima ,

----------


## Dejica

Draga effesolori,
Na sta ste isli,koji postupak?

----------


## Dejica

Na sta ste isli,koji postupak i gdje?

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Na donaciju jajne stanice,u postupku smo tek, otisli smo samo na prvi ultrazvuk, kupili tamo sve potrebne lekove i  ocekujemo transfer pocetkom 12 mjeseca , ostavemo tamo oko 10 dana. Moj suprug ima savrsen spermio. Ja na zalost sa 34 moram na donaciju.

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

FertiCare  klinika Prag

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Ne znam sta je sa mojim porukama

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Zaista ne razumem zasto nema mojih poruka?????

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Poludecu

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Presporo moje poruke prolaze , moderatorica bi mogla to brze malo molim Vas .

----------


## Anna1989

> Lijep pozdrav,
> Dali mozda neko bio na donaciji sjemena?


Da, mi smo bili, zasad jedan neuspjeh, a iduce godine cemo opet probati.

----------


## nada22

U kojoj klinic ste bili, ako mogu da znam?
Pozdrav



> Da, mi smo bili, zasad jedan neuspjeh, a iduce godine cemo opet probati.

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Hej cure, imam problem sa porukama, ne stizu!!!!!

----------


## Anna1989

> U kojoj klinic ste bili, ako mogu da znam?
> Pozdrav


Europe ivf

----------


## nada22

Hvala puno.Pozdrav




> Europe ivf

----------


## sljokicaa

Ovdje mozete pratiti koje su trenutno mjere: https://reopen.europa.eu/en/map/CZE/7001
Za sad se moze s 1 pcr bez izolacije

----------


## Dina06

Pozdrav! Da li ide koja od vas na postupak u 11.mjesecu?

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Pozdrav Dina! idrm ja krajem 11 meseca u Prag... od 16.11 estrofem krecem i Trental 400. Klinika FertyCare

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Ako šta trebaš pitati samo reci. Brzo pišem , pa grešim

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Mene najvise brine hoce li mi Endometrij zadrbljati dovoljno sa Estrofemom, pri put ga koristim , a inace mi je Endometrij 8 maksimalno.

----------


## Dina06

Effesolori jesi ti cjepljena protiv covida?

----------


## Dina06

Panta sto je s tobom? Nisi se dugo javila?

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Ne nisam cijepljena

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Niti planiram dokle god mogu da izbegnem. A nije ni moj suprug.

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Dina , kada ti ideš u Prag? Koliko imas godina ?

----------


## Dina06

Nadam se da cu ici kao i ti....40+....

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Zasto se nadas? Gde vidis problem? Ako ides onda ides, jesi li bila na konsultacije , uplatila deo iznosa, na sta tocno ides?

----------


## Dina06

Kako si puna pozitivne energije..treba mi netko takav...ja sam negativno ocekujem...idem na Fet...imam embrije....nadam se da nece zatvorit granice kao lani...al ja sam se cjepila

----------


## Dina06

K9liko ti godina imas

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Nece zatvoriti granice , a i ako zatvore na lecenje te moraju pustiti neka ti klinika samo izda potvru da ides na lecenje i moraju te pustiti pod bilo kojim uslovima , ne brini bices tamo. Imam 34.... idem na donaciju jajnih , i mene samo brine moj endic , koliki tvoj bude ?

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Mislim da vise nikada nece zatvoriti granice

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Samo se hrani dobrom emergijom.

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

I bas si me prokuzila ,  hiperaktivna sam osoba.

----------


## Dina06

Moje endo je bio 8.....a sad cemo vidiit...cekam da dobijem pa startam sa svim tim...fali mi pozitive...

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Isto ko moj , samo ja nikad nisam pila Estrofem, ovo je prvi put. Sta te muci zasto si negativna ? Opisi mi ukratko tvoju borbu ? Zanima me kako je sve pocelo i kada?

----------


## Dina06

Ja sam sa Pragom pocela lani. Kod mene se isto radi o donaciji jajnih stanica zbog mojih godina...42...bila sam lani u 8.mjesecu na donaciji i sad planiram opet...da imam 34 bila bi pozitivnija...najvise me brinu godine...nemam puno vremena jos

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Zasto nije uspelo? Uspesnost je velika inace sta kazu? Ako je embrij savrsen.... sta moze ici po zlu?

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Nemoj da te brinu godine, sa donranim stanicama zene u 50-oj ostaju trudne.

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

I ja isto cekam da dobijem a trebala bih sutra .

----------


## Dina06

A vidit cemo....vit ce ti sve ok sa endometrijom! Ne brini!

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Hvala ti , nadam se..... mozes mi samo reci sta se dogodilo prosli put zasto nije uspelo? Da li je doslo do trudnoce?

----------


## Dina06

Nije uspjelo! Test negativan! A ko zna zasto....

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

E pa ima da uspe sada i meni i tebi, ima da spojimo energije i sve ce biti dobro, meni treba isto neko zreliji da me smiri i pruzi mi podrsku , u ovome svemu jer generalno ljudi tako zive u neznanju i ne rade nista da dodju dosvojih snova i ciljeva , želim ti da je ovaj put sto posto dobitni jer nema mesta za drugo.

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Sama odluka na ovo je velika hrabrost i ti si jedna snazna žena Dina!

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Realno je da ako pise da je uspesnost 68 posto.... ne moze da ne uspe sad,❤️

----------


## effesolori@gmail.com

Svu srecu ti zelim i drzim fige ... da nam se posreci!

----------


## Pago82

Registrirala sam se na forum kako bih iznijela svoje iskustvo i ono što me muči, jer nigdje do sada nisam pročitala nešto slično.

Naime, iza mene je 5 neupsješnih IVF/ICSI postupaka i sada razmišljam o postupku s doniranim jajnim stanicama (godine 39, smanjena zaliha jajnih stanica)

U posljednje dvije godine moji menstrualni bolovi počinju već od sredine ciklusa, odmah nakon ovulacije i traju sve do sljedeće mjesečnice. Popraćeni su tipičnim znakovima PMS-a, pojačan apetit, promjene u probavi, promjene u raspoloženju - pojačana razdražljivost.

Dakle, u vrijeme transfera kod mene već vladaju menstrualni bolovi koji ne prestaju.
I tada svaki puta imam osjećaj da nije ni počelo, a sve je već osuđeno na propast.

Nalazi su mi u redu, poremećaj krvarenja nemam, mjesečnica dolazi u pravilnim razmacima.
Moj liječnik se ne obazire previše na to, bitno mu je da je po UZV-u sve uredno.
Ima li itko sa sličnim iskustvom? 

Pročitala sam i da bi to mogao biti predmenstrualni distrofični sindrom, za koji je uobičajena još i pojava psihičkih poteškoća u vidu depresije, no taj simptom nemam.

Na stranu to što je strašno 15 dana u mjesecu biti u PMS-u, izdržavala bih lako i to da me ne brine kakav to utjecaj ima na ishod IVF-a.

----------


## Panta13

Draga Dina 06, evo me, nisam bila neko vrijeme na stranici. Nadam se da si dobro, u kojoj si fazi sa planovima. Ja sam prije 3 mjeseca promjenila posao i odselila na otok, a sve sam planove u vezi ET-a stavila na pauzu, možda i trajno... Nakon svih dosadašnjih neuspijeha, zahvata, pa korone i financijskih izdataka, naprosto sam ostala bez volje. Želja je još uvijek tu, još su 3E u Češkoj... Dr. mi je na pregledu u listopadu rekla da više nije vidljiv taj endometalni polip koji se bio pojavio u zadnjem postupku prošle godine i da ako mislim da moram krenut opet odmah jer meni su 43. Sumnjam da ću išta narednih mjeseci. Cijepljena sam, pa se ne brinem toliko radi komplikacija od kovida, ali sve ove restrikcije dodatno pojačavaju osjećaj da je time to let go...

----------


## Ria976

Draga Panta 13, ovaj tvoj post djeluje inspirativno na mene. Nisam još skroz odustala i ne mogu obećat da neću ubacit još koji transferčić u svoj život, al skroz sam bliska tvojoj ideji o let go.
Sva ova napetost , stres koji nam je ova corona još dodatno pojačala, ne mogu to više. Pravi je izazov planirati postupke u Češkoj u ova vremena. Ja se čak nisam ni cjepila, ipak su utjecale one teorije zavjere na mene da cjepivo ne umanji šanse za trudnocu, ha ha kao da već nisu dovoljno umanjene bile i prije. Al eto kad se boriš za nešto što toliko želiš, onda često gubiš razum. I iako još osjetim ubod želje i boli kad vidim žene oko sebe kako olako zatrudnjuju, sve mi se više čini da sam j....prestara za sve ovo.
Želim se posvetit sebi, putovati, ići na kozmetićke tretmane, kupovat i van akcija. I wan't to break free  :Smile: .
Što se tebe tiće, iako bi volila da uzmes svoje embrije, eto zato što su tamo, postoje, u potpunosti te razumim i podržavam u svakoj odluci.

----------


## Panta13

> Draga Panta 13, ovaj tvoj post djeluje inspirativno na mene. Nisam još skroz odustala i ne mogu obećat da neću ubacit još koji transferčić u svoj život, al skroz sam bliska tvojoj ideji o let go.
> Sva ova napetost , stres koji nam je ova corona još dodatno pojačala, ne mogu to više. Pravi je izazov planirati postupke u Češkoj u ova vremena. Ja se čak nisam ni cjepila, ipak su utjecale one teorije zavjere na mene da cjepivo ne umanji šanse za trudnocu, ha ha kao da već nisu dovoljno umanjene bile i prije. Al eto kad se boriš za nešto što toliko želiš, onda često gubiš razum. I iako još osjetim ubod želje i boli kad vidim žene oko sebe kako olako zatrudnjuju, sve mi se više čini da sam j....prestara za sve ovo.
> Želim se posvetit sebi, putovati, ići na kozmetićke tretmane, kupovat i van akcija. I wan't to break free .
> Što se tebe tiće, iako bi volila da uzmes svoje embrije, eto zato što su tamo, postoje, u potpunosti te razumim i podržavam u svakoj odluci.


Super si. Mi smo čini mi se na vrlo sličnoj vibraciji.

----------


## sejla

> Registrirala sam se na forum kako bih iznijela svoje iskustvo i ono što me muči, jer nigdje do sada nisam pročitala nešto slično.
> 
> Naime, iza mene je 5 neupsješnih IVF/ICSI postupaka i sada razmišljam o postupku s doniranim jajnim stanicama (godine 39, smanjena zaliha jajnih stanica)
> 
> U posljednje dvije godine moji menstrualni bolovi počinju već od sredine ciklusa, odmah nakon ovulacije i traju sve do sljedeće mjesečnice. Popraćeni su tipičnim znakovima PMS-a, pojačan apetit, promjene u probavi, promjene u raspoloženju - pojačana razdražljivost.
> 
> Dakle, u vrijeme transfera kod mene već vladaju menstrualni bolovi koji ne prestaju.
> I tada svaki puta imam osjećaj da nije ni počelo, a sve je već osuđeno na propast.
> 
> ...


Draga Pago, 
ne znam dokle ste došli s planiranjem postupka donacije js, no ako već nisi, savjetujem ti da kontaktiraš klinike. Proslijedi im dosadašnje nalaze, te svakako napomeni i ovaj problem koji osjećaš, pa ćeš vidjeti što će reći i savjetovati. Sretno i piši kako napreduješ, a ako ti treba neka info o donaciji js u Pronatalu, tu sam  :Smile:

----------


## spiritus

Pozdrav. Dal ste cijepljeni i s kojim cijepivom? Dal ste imale uspesan transfer nakon to i koje su vam preporuke dale pre transfera oko cijepljenja?

----------


## sejla

Draga spiritus, cijepljena sam i nakon toga ljetos bila na transferu. Prije toga sam se naravno konzultirala sa klinikom, oni su rekli da su svakako za cijepljenje i da po njima nema nikakvih kontraindikacija, jedino je trebalo proći barem mjesec dana od cijepljenja do transfera. Uspjelo nije, ali evo ne želim vjerovati da je zbog cjepiva. Cjepivo Pfizer.

----------


## LiaLia

Pozdrav svima  :Smile: 

Znam da je zamjenska opcija da se nalazi naprave idući dan, ali možda znate za neki (privatni) laboratorij za test hormona u ZG da radi nedjeljom?

----------


## Anna1989

Pozdrav cure, planira li koja ici u drugom ili trecem mjesecu?

----------


## Staples

> Pozdrav svima 
> 
> Znam da je zamjenska opcija da se nalazi naprave idući dan, ali možda znate za neki (privatni) laboratorij za test hormona u ZG da radi nedjeljom?


Bok! Vidim da ti radili klinika mislim Analiza u Almeria centru. Pitanje je sam jel u nedjelju rade hormone. Zvrcni pa ce ti rec.

----------


## Staples

Moja poznata ide u Europe ivf u mislim 3 mjesecu. Sad ceka konzultacije za dogovor oko transfera za zadnji peeostali embrij. Cini se da su promijenili lokaciju.

----------


## LiaLia

> Bok! Vidim da ti radili klinika mislim Analiza u Almeria centru. Pitanje je sam jel u nedjelju rade hormone. Zvrcni pa ce ti rec.


Hvala, zvala sam ih, ne rade nedjeljom pretrage krvi.. Izgleda da nitko ne radi, a mislim da će mi 2. DC taman past u nedjelju pa ću zbog toga kasnit s Gonalom jedan dan  :Sad:

----------


## Anna1989

> Moja poznata ide u Europe ivf u mislim 3 mjesecu. Sad ceka konzultacije za dogovor oko transfera za zadnji peeostali embrij. Cini se da su promijenili lokaciju.


Ja isto uskoro idem u tu kliniku. Da, sad su na drugoj adresi. Sretno joj bilo, a i svima nama  :Smile:

----------


## Chiro

Molim vas za pomoc,za otprilike 2 tjedna idemo u Prag u PFC,ako nam mozete pomoci oko prijedloga za smjestaj,ako ima netko tko je bio smjesten u apartmanu,ne trazimo nista specijalno samo da je relativno blizu klinike,da je uredno i čisto i koje su cijene po danu....nadamo se da ce nam netko odgovoriti i unaprijed se zahvaljujemo,pozz

----------


## Zrdem

Sejla, meni danas preporučili Pronatal. Cijepljena sam. Koliko mi moraju biti stari papa test, onaj Milerov hormon... ostala testiranja koja se najprije provode u svoje doktorice? I moja me ginekologinja uputila u Češku. Čula sam da je tamo neki Hrvat, dr. Tonko Mardešić. Za koliko otprilike naručuju u Češkoj nakon što ih se kontaktira?

----------


## Natalim2

Drage moje borilice.Idem u Pfc na donaciju 3 transfer. 41 godina  ali imam utisak da nas gledaju kao brojeve. Da nije vas neke stvari nikada ne bih znala .Hvala na svakoj objavi i savetu.

----------


## Natalim2

Naime od donacije sam dobila 3 morule .Dva transfra,negativan test.Treci u planu.Oba transfera sa standardnim lekovima.Sada decapeptyl .Da li ste imali tako malo embriona od donatorice?

----------


## Maris 88

Pozdrav!!! Suprug u ja se spremamo na donaciju jajne stanice u Češku.Moja dijagnoza je prijevremena menopauza s obzirom na dijagnozu rečeno mi je da bi imala pravo na besplatan postupak preko hzzo-a. Dali ima netko ko je išao preko hzzo-a da mi objasni postupak i dali su im stvarno pokrili kompletno liječenje???

----------


## Anna1989

Natalim2,
Nemam iskustva s doniranim js vec sa doniranim spermijima, ali tri morule se cini kao los rezultat donorice koja bi trebala biti mlada i zdrava. Za Europe ivf znam da dobivaju i po 8 blastocisti od donorica.
Maris-88,
U Ceskoj ne placaju kompletno lijecenje nego 1000€ i mislim da jos dodatno putne troskove mozete dobiti. Kompletno lijecenje se pokriva ja mislim u Makedoniji, ali nadam se da ce se javiti netko tko bolje zna od mene.

----------


## Maris 88

Znači najbolje bi mi bilo da odem na hzzo u Zagreb pa da tamo pitam.

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Da, upravo tako, ali u Makedoniji rade sa smrznutim jajnim stanicama, znači nisu svježe pa ta činjenica odbija neke paciente jer se smatra da može smanjiti mogućnost za trudnoću.
Naravno svatko zna za sebe što mu više paše pa onda može odlučiti s obziroma na sve okolnosti, izmedju ostalog i finansije jer nisu mali novci u pitanju.

----------


## bejbe2018

Pozdrav, dobili smo nalaze kariogram i iz Mpo klinike su nas uputili na PGT u Češkoj. Da li netko ima iskustva baš s tim problemom? 
Trenutno istražujemo klinike.

----------


## cackalica

Pozdrav, mi smo upućeni u Češku na PGT. Sve smo obavili u Unica klinici, koju ne preporučam! Previše grešaka od početka postupka pa do rezultata, koji su stigli tek prosli tjedan. Sve zajedno se oteglo na 2 godine! Nikako ne preporučam tu kliniku.

----------


## cackalica

Pozdrav, ima li netko iskustva sa klinikom Pronatal, ili nekom drugom klinikom, da mi preporuči, mi napokon krećemo ispočetka.
Hvala

----------


## Mala88

> Pozdrav, ima li netko iskustva sa klinikom Pronatal, ili nekom drugom klinikom, da mi preporuči, mi napokon krećemo ispočetka.
> Hvala


Cackalica, ja sam u Pronatal I sve pohvale za njih sto se mene tice. Ja nemam primjedbi! Prije 3 godine smo od njih dobili mrvicu nasu, I juce je odradjen opet transfer kod njih nadamo se bati ili seki.

----------


## Mala88

Nego jel neko zna ako nisi u poziciji da stavis utrogestan jel se smije popit? Ili samo vaginalno smije? Ja zaboravila da pitam juce.

----------


## cackalica

> Cackalica, ja sam u Pronatal I sve pohvale za njih sto se mene tice. Ja nemam primjedbi! Prije 3 godine smo od njih dobili mrvicu nasu, I juce je odradjen opet transfer kod njih nadamo se bati ili seki.


Hvala puno na odgovoru. A koliko se otprilike čeka na tretman?

----------


## Mala88

> Hvala puno na odgovoru. A koliko se otprilike čeka na tretman?


Mi smo imali zamrznute, ja joj samo javim da planiramo sledeci mjesec transfer i to je to. Brzo je islo. E sad ja ne znam sta sve tebi treba I to zavisi. Najbolje da ih kontaktiras I oni bi ti znali reci.

----------


## Dejica

Dali možete ostaviti svoj mail,htjela bi vas nešto pitati u vezi svega toga vezano za Češku

----------


## Pago82

Pozdrav, čitam da se cure najčešće odlučuju za PFC i Pronatal kliniku. 

Poslala sam mail koordinatorici iz NextFertility Prag klinike (planiram na postupak donacijom jajnih stanica na jesen).
Cijena postupka sa garancijom jedne blastociste je 4300 e, a sa garancijom 3 blastociste je 7300 e.

Je li netko čuo za ovu kliniku? Ne mogu naći na forumima.
Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru.

----------


## Inesz

Pago82,
nismo imali iskustava iz te klinike.
Ali, cijene mi se čine jako visoke, broj blastocista malen.
Donorice su mlade, zdrave žene, ranijih godina bio je uobičajeno da se u postupku najčešće dobije veći broj blastocista. 
Radi li se ovdje kod cijena i garancije 1 ili 3 blastice da se dobivene jajne stanice od donorice dijele na dvije žene primateljice donacije? Jesi to pitala?

----------


## Pago82

Hvala puno na odgovoru.

Nisam to pitala, ali pretpostavila sam da jedna donorica ide na jednu primateljicu i da je ovo minimalan broj blastica koje garantiraju. 

Dakle, za paket od 7300 e da oni garantiraju 3 blastice najmanje, a može ih biti i više.

Koordinatorica mi je ostavila lijep dojam. E sada, vjerojatno bih trebala poslati mailove i drugim klinikama pa se raspitati,

vidim da se najčešće spominju PFC i Pronatal.

----------


## Inesz

Pago,
koliko se sjećam cijene postupka s doniranim js prije 5- 6 godina bile su oko 5500 eura i nije bilo spominjanja garancija tipa "najmanje jedna blastocista" ili "najmanje 3 blastociste" jer se kod postupka mlade, zdrave žene donorice lako se može dobiti i više od 10 jajnih stanica, više od 15 jajnih stanica. U tom slučaju, ako muški faktor nije izrazito težak, lako se postupak završi i sa više od 3 blastociste, više od 5 blastocista.


Želim reći, ove garancije broja blastica izazito su nisko postavljene, a cijene su jako visoke.

Za dijeljenje jajnih stanica jedne donorice na više parova primatelja ipak upitaj jer se čini da je to praksa zadnjih godina u češkim klinikama.

Na tvom mjestu svakako bih se raspitala i u drugim češkim klinikama. Pitaj i rade li sa svježim ili zamrznutim jajnim stanicama?

Sigurna sam da će se javiti i upućenije forumašice koje su same prošle donaciju.

Javi nam se i sretno!

----------


## MalaLu#8

Pozdrav svima :Smile: , ima li netko sa pozitivnim ishodom oplodnje sa doniranom JS, tko je već iskusio čari takvog roditeljstva i tko bi bio voljan podijeliti iskustva ne samo samog postupka već i dalje, kako ste se snašli u tom roditeljstvu, kako ste razriješili dileme u glavi :Smile: , da li postoji psiholog sa kojim bi se otvoreno moglo popričati o svim nedoumicama i pitanjima koja nam prolaze kroz glavu prije ulaska u taj postupak?

----------


## Planerka

> Inesz,
> obzirom da nemamo nikakvu dijagnozu, da sam bila uglavnom u punim stimulacijama 9. puta sa 300 jedinica gonala na dan,  dobila 89 j.s, odradila 14 transfera uglavnom sa dvije do tri blastociste,  da nikad nisamo došli do pozitivne bete, da imam 40. godina, da redovito u posupku uzimam Clexane/fragmin jer eto pomažu u ovakvim slučajevima, zatim prednison/dekortin jer pomažu u ovakvim slučajevima, toliko sam očajna za uzeti bilo što, jer naša situacija bome nema nikakvo logičko objašnjenje...
> Jedan od razloga što smo se odlučili za Pfc  je taj što imaju inf. Intralipida i PGD, jer je to valjda još jedino što nismo probali.
> U 11. mj.  smo išli u postupak kod njih, stimulaciju mi je vodio  dr. L. u Zagrebu
> U stim. smo dobila 15 j.s., 8 embrija 4.dan, 6 zamrznuli (3+3), najbolja 2 vratili u svježem.  I onda na transferu  nisam uzela intralipide jer sam trebala potpisati obrazac da ih uzimam na svoju odgovornost, da ne smijem imati alergije na sastav intralipida zbog mogućih nuspojava. 
> U međuvremenu sam napravila test na alergene:bjelanjak, žutanjak , soju i kikiriki. Tek kad su mi došli neg. nalazi, sada u 2.mj kad sam išla u Fet uzela sam i intralipide. Uzimaju se 7-10 dana prije transfera i na dan transfera (tako mi je rečeno u Pragu). 
> Nisam imala nikakve nuspojave, mada mi nije bilo sve jedno, jer imam povećan kolesterol i to oko 7,5-8. Kad sam prvi put primila inf. bila sam zamoljena da neka 4-6 sati nakon infuzije ne izlazim iz kruga bolnice, možda samo do obližnjeg shopping centra, u slučaju da budem imala problema s glavoboljom , disanjem, bolovima u prsima da dođem hitno kod njih, morala sam potpisati obrazac da ih uzimam na svoju odgovornost ili što već, nije baš da sam podrobno čitala. Rekli su da uzimam  barem 2 l tekućine, najbolje vode, taj dan i dva tri dana iza. 
> Drugi put sam ih uzela na transferu, pošto sam ih već uzimala, te bila bez nuspojava rekli su da ne trebam ostajati na promatranju, već da možemo doma..
> Prvi transfer kad nisam uzela intralipide sa mnom je bila žena koja ih je primila u Novom Sadu ili Beogradu, prije transfera,  i kod njih na transferu,  možda se žena javi pa napiše točno gdje i koliko je platila, ne bih htjela dati kakvu krivu inf. kontaktirala sam je u međuvremenu da li bi ja mogla dobiti infuziju u Srbiji (Novi Sad) u poliklinici, rekla mi je da ih je pitala i da ne može da daju samo svojim pacijentima, tako da smo se mi morali zaletiti iz Zadra do Praga (1000 km) po infuziju i nazad, pa opet putovati za 10 dana na transfer.
> ...


Draga zd77, u istoj sam situaciji kao i ti, 10 transfera do sada i nista a isto imamo odličan br jajnih ćelija(10-14), sve se oplode i onda do embryo stadija dodje jedva nešto. Trenutno sam sa PFC, prvi pokušaj transfera u 4 danu nije uspeo i sad idemo na KET. Predložena mi je takodje infuzija pa bih te pitala da li je uspelo (i od sveg srca se nadam da jeste) i kakva su tvoja iskustva?
Hvala unapred

----------


## Mucize

Pozdrav,

zanima me koju zemlju preporučate za donaciju jajnih stanica kao nekakvu najuspješniju. Da li je to Češka, Grčka ili Makedonija?

Te me zanima ukupna nekakva cijena jednog takvog postupka?  Naime radi se o partnerici sa 44 godine te bi nam trebala donacija jajne stanice.

Kako ste na poslu opravdali tako duge izostanke te da li je poslodavac imao razumijevanja? Puno hvala na svim odgovorima...

----------


## Ria976

Mucize, meni se čini da je ipak Češka najbolja opcija, jer u Makedoniji navodno rade sa zamrznutim jajnim stanicama, što nije dobro, a mislim da treba putovati tamo na konzultacije , Grčka je možda skuplja od Češke. Cijena osnovnog ivf postupka sa doniranim jajnim stanicama se kreće oko 5000 €. Sve nalaze mozete napraviti kući na uputnicu, izbor donorke tkđ. i otputovati tamo na dan punkcije. Na bolovanje imate pravo oboje, i ne treba vam vise od 2 tjedna za ženu i tjedan za muškarca. Može se napraviti sve i preko godišnjeg odmora. Sve je u biti jednostavno, najgore je putovati tako daleko, ovisno odakle ste naravno.
     Pozdrav i puno sreće.

----------


## Mucize

Puno hvala na odgovoru, ja sam pročitao da je u klinici Pronatal ili Europe IVF cijena oko 7000-8000 eura cijelog postupka donacije i embriotransfera.

Mislim da nije opcija nikako na poslu priznati istinu i reći zašto se ide na bolovanje jer međuljudski odnosi baš nisu najbolji, odnosno nikakvi, a i mislim da je to velika privatnost pogotovo za ženu.

Da li možda pokriva kakve troškove naš HZZO za ženu te dobi?

----------


## Ria976

Hzzo pokriva navodno samo 1000 €, kad je Češka u pitanju i putni trošak, za druge zemlje i više, nisam to nikad koristila pa nisam baš upućena, morate se raspitat na Hzzo-u.
Što se cijena tiće, npr.na web stranicama Pronatala imate istaknut cjenik za sve vrste postupaka. Cijena moze ići i do 7000, 8000 tisuća ako koristite razne dodatne metode, za koje je upitna korist. Tako da se dobro informirajte o svemu prije odluke. Pozdrav.

----------


## Mucize

> Hzzo pokriva navodno samo 1000 €, kad je Češka u pitanju i putni trošak, za druge zemlje i više, nisam to nikad koristila pa nisam baš upućena, morate se raspitat na Hzzo-u.
> Što se cijena tiće, npr.na web stranicama Pronatala imate istaknut cjenik za sve vrste postupaka. Cijena moze ići i do 7000, 8000 tisuća ako koristite razne dodatne metode, za koje je upitna korist. Tako da se dobro informirajte o svemu prije odluke. Pozdrav.



Ria hvala na odgovoru, šta je moguće da HZZO pokriva i taj dio bez obzira na dob partnerice od 44 god? Mislim da li svi imaju pravo na to...

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da HZZO pokriva do 42 godine, kao i kod liječenja u Hrvatskoj

----------


## Mucize

> Mislim da HZZO pokriva do 42 godine, kao i kod liječenja u Hrvatskoj


Ovo je email odgovor od HZZO kad se upitalo da li bi možda HZZO snosio dio troškova ženi od 44 god za umjetnu oplodnju u Pragu, jako štur odgovor, a ništa nisu odgovorili konkretnije:

Poštovana,



Sukladno članku 4. točki 1. Pravilnika o pravima, uvjetima i načinu korištenja prekogranične zdravstvene zaštite („Narodne novine“ broj: 160/13., 11/15., 16/15., 113/16. i 34/18. - nastavno: Pravilnik) osigurana osoba Zavoda u državama članicama Europske unije koristi zdravstvenu zaštitu pod uvjetima i u opsegu utvrđenim propisima Europske unije (Uredba 883/04, Uredba 987/09 i Direktiva 2011/24), Zakonom o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju, navedenim Pravilnikom i drugim općim aktima Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje. 

Temeljem članka 25. stavka 1. Pravilnika osiguranoj osobi može se odobriti pravo na upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo zbog liječenja urođenih anomalija, provođenja transplantacijskih programa te liječenja zloćudnih bolesti, uključujući pretraživanje međunarodnih registara dobrovoljnih davalaca koštane srži, ako se potrebno liječenje ne može provesti u ugovornim zdravstvenim ustanovama u Republici Hrvatskoj, a može se uspješno provesti u inozemstvu. Stavkom 2. istog članka Pravilnika određeno je da se pod liječenjem smatraju dijagnostički i terapijski postupci, operacijski zahvati uključujući i transplantacije organa, u skladu sa Zakonom o presađivanju ljudskih organa u svrhu liječenja, koje se ne mogu provesti u ugovornim zdravstvenim ustanovama u Republici Hrvatskoj, bolničko i ambulantno liječenje, kontrolni pregledi, te dijagnostičke pretrage krvi i tkiva, dok je stavkom 3. članka 25. Pravilnika određeno da se iznimno, osiguranim osobama može odobriti upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo zbog liječenja bolesti koje nisu obuhvaćene stavkom 1. toga članka, ako se potrebno liječenje ne može provesti u ugovornim zdravstvenim ustanovama u Republici Hrvatskoj, a može se uspješno provesti u inozemstvu.

Nadalje, člankom 26. Pravilnika određeno je da se o pravu na upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo odlučuje rješenjem koje u prvom stupnju donosi ovlašteni radnik Direkcije Zavoda, na osnovi zahtjeva osigurane osobe, odgovarajuće medicinske dokumentacije i obaveznog prijedloga za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo koji daje nadležni referentni centar Ministarstva zdravstva (u daljnjem tekstu: referentni centar) nadležan prema dijagnozi bolesti osigurane osobe za koju se predlaže upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo, odnosno doktor specijalist ili liječnički konzilij druge ugovorne zdravstvene ustanove na sekundarnoj i tercijarnoj razini u kojoj se osigurana osoba liječi, s prijedlogom jedne ili više inozemnih zdravstvenih ustanova koje mogu obaviti traženo liječenje, te nalaza, mišljenja i ocjene liječničkog povjerenstva Direkcije Zavoda.



Prijedlog za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo daje doktor specijalist nadležnog referentnog centra ili doktor specijalist, odnosno liječnički konzilij ugovorne zdravstvene ustanove u kojoj se osigurana osoba liječi i to samo u okviru svoje djelatnosti, a daju ga na tiskanici „Zahtjev i prijedlog za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo“ (nastavno: tiskanica), čiji je oblik i sadržaj propisan spomenutim Pravilnikom. Tiskanica, koja je sastavni dio Pravilnika, predstavlja ujedno i zahtjev osigurane osobe za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo, te njezinu izjavu kojom svojim potpisom potvrđuje da je upoznata da prema odredbama Pravilnika, osigurana osoba koja na liječenje u inozemstvo ode bez rješenja Direkcije Zavoda nema pravo, unatoč podnijetom zahtjevu i prijedlogu, ostvariti to liječenje na teret sredstava obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja.



Slijedom svega gore iznijetog, ističemo kako je radi donošenja odluke o upućivanju na liječenje u inozemstvo potrebno obratiti se specijalisti nadležnog referentnog centra, odnosno ukoliko nadležni referentni centar ne postoji, doktoru specijalisti i/ ili liječničkom konziliju ugovorne zdravstvene ustanove (sekundarne ili tercijarne razine) u kojoj se osigurana osoba liječi radi pribavljanja gore navedene tiskanice, a koju će navedeni uredno popuniti i ovjeriti pečatom ugovorne zdravstvene ustanove te uz koju će se priložiti i sva raspoloživa medicinska dokumentacija.

Po zaprimanju uredne tiskanice prijedloga, Zavod će provesti žurni upravni postupak te odlučiti o medicinskoj opravdanosti predloženog liječenja u inozemstvu, na teret sredstava obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja, a sve sukladno važećim propisima. 



S poštovanjem,

HZZO

----------


## Ria976

Mucize, u našem zakonu stoji da žena ima pravo na račun Hzzo-a obavljati određeni broj postupaka do svoje 42 godine. Ali tkđ.piše da doktor Mpo specijalist ima pravo iz osobito opravdanih razloga odobriti liječenje i ženama iznad 42 godine. Da li se to odnosi i na liječenje doniranim stanicama, neznam, ali to bi i bila smisao takvog liječenja jer u biti starije žene najviše i trebaju donaciju. Rspitajte se kod svog ginekologa.

----------


## Mucize

> Mucize, u našem zakonu stoji da žena ima pravo na račun Hzzo-a obavljati određeni broj postupaka do svoje 42 godine. Ali tkđ.piše da doktor Mpo specijalist ima pravo iz osobito opravdanih razloga odobriti liječenje i ženama iznad 42 godine. Da li se to odnosi i na liječenje doniranim stanicama, neznam, ali to bi i bila smisao takvog liječenja jer u biti starije žene najviše i trebaju donaciju. Rspitajte se kod svog ginekologa.


Ria976 hvala, pitati ćemo ginekologa.
Također smo dobili i savjet od doktora Radončića da u Češkoj uzmemo isključivo  paket sa jednom blastocistom te je cijeli proces oko 5 000 eura, ali taj dio mi nije jasan. Zar nije bolje uzeti paket od minimum 3 jajne stanice odnosno blastociste?

U prvom slučaju samo jedne blastociste u slučaju neuspjeha onda opet sve ispočetka i novih 5000 eura ako dobro shvaćam taj dio i nova donorka... Mislim nije garancija 100 posto uspjeha ni u kojem slučaju, ali ići na takav rizik i samo jednu blastocistu hmm malo upitno nego odabrati jači paket pa probati sa još jednom ili dvije zamrznute jajne stanice?
Mislim da se u Prag ide minimalno dva puta što nije tako strašno što se tiče puta...

----------


## Ria976

Mucize, ja neznam za takve pakete.
Obično se izabere donorica koja ima nekakve sličnosti sa suprugom, npr.krvna grupa, boja očiju, kose..itd.
Tada se usklade ciklusi, donorice i Vaše supruge ako će se raditi svježi transfer. Donorica se stimulira , dobije se određen broj jajnih stanica koje SVE pripadaju vama i koje se dalje oplođuju u labosu. Nakon toga je do sreće koliko će se stanica oploditi i koliko embrija zadovoljavajuće kvalitete za transfer ostati. Vi u biti i ne morate ići 2 puta ako ne želite, jer se sve može dogovorit on line konzultacijama. Možda je dr. Radončić mislio da uzmete nekakav paket gdje garantiraju bar 1.blastocistu jer se zna i kod mladih donorica dogodit da na kraju ne bude puno za transfer. Ali u većini slučajeva bi bilo normalno dobit bar 4 embrija, jer ako sam ja sa svojih 39 , i više godina mogla svakim ciklusom imat 4 embrija za transfer onda moraju i mlađe zdrave donorke. Dakle ta cijena od cca 5000 € ne znači da time kupujete 1.blastocistu, a u pravu ste da će Vam možda trebat i više transfera do uspjeha, iako je uspješnost sa doniranim jajnim stanicama visoka, i do više od 60% po prvom transferu. 
Evo meni npr.nije uspjelo , ni sa mojim ni sa doniranim stanicama, iako mi nisu našli nikakav vidljivi problem, a na ivf avanture smo krenuli radi suprugove azospermije.

----------


## Pago82

> Mucize, ja neznam za takve pakete.
> Obično se izabere donorica koja ima nekakve sličnosti sa suprugom, npr.krvna grupa, boja očiju, kose..itd.
> Tada se usklade ciklusi, donorice i Vaše supruge ako će se raditi svježi transfer. Donorica se stimulira , dobije se određen broj jajnih stanica koje SVE pripadaju vama i koje se dalje oplođuju u labosu. Nakon toga je do sreće koliko će se stanica oploditi i koliko embrija zadovoljavajuće kvalitete za transfer ostati. Vi u biti i ne morate ići 2 puta ako ne želite, jer se sve može dogovorit on line konzultacijama. Možda je dr. Radončić mislio da uzmete nekakav paket gdje garantiraju bar 1.blastocistu jer se zna i kod mladih donorica dogodit da na kraju ne bude puno za transfer. Ali u većini slučajeva bi bilo normalno dobit bar 4 embrija, jer ako sam ja sa svojih 39 , i više godina mogla svakim ciklusom imat 4 embrija za transfer onda moraju i mlađe zdrave donorke. Dakle ta cijena od cca 5000 € ne znači da time kupujete 1.blastocistu, a u pravu ste da će Vam možda trebat i više transfera do uspjeha, iako je uspješnost sa doniranim jajnim stanicama visoka, i do više od 60% po prvom transferu. 
> Evo meni npr.nije uspjelo , ni sa mojim ni sa doniranim stanicama, iako mi nisu našli nikakav vidljivi problem, a na ivf avanture smo krenuli radi suprugove azospermije.



I ja sam pisala o paketima garancije blastocisti jer su mi jednako rekli u New Prague Fertility i Pronatalu. Paket sa garancijom 3 zametka je nešto preko 7000e u Pronatalu (slično je i u New Fertility Prague). I istog sam mišljenja kao član iznad da je onda bolje birati "jači" paket, nego dati 5000e i možda završiti sa jednim zametkom pa zatim opet sve ispočetka.

----------


## Isla

> Ria976 hvala, pitati ćemo ginekologa.
> Također smo dobili i savjet od doktora Radončića da u Češkoj uzmemo isključivo  paket sa jednom blastocistom te je cijeli proces oko 5 000 eura, ali taj dio mi nije jasan. Zar nije bolje uzeti paket od minimum 3 jajne stanice odnosno blastociste?
> 
> U prvom slučaju samo jedne blastociste u slučaju neuspjeha onda opet sve ispočetka i novih 5000 eura ako dobro shvaćam taj dio i nova donorka... Mislim nije garancija 100 posto uspjeha ni u kojem slučaju, ali ići na takav rizik i samo jednu blastocistu hmm malo upitno nego odabrati jači paket pa probati sa još jednom ili dvije zamrznute jajne stanice?
> Mislim da se u Prag ide minimalno dva puta što nije tako strašno što se tiče puta...


Muzice, mislim da je dr. Radončić mislio da uzimate jedan embrij da izbjegnete blizanačku trudnoću kao rizičnu. A ne paket jer baš nema takvih paketa po toj cijeni. Bar je nama tako savjetovao.

----------


## inika1

Cure koje ste uzimale estrofem vaginalno, kakav oblik ste uzimale? Neke posebne tablete ili?

----------


## Seli

Pozdrav,molim vas trebam pomoc.Suprug i ja idemo u kliniku Pronatal u česku dali mi netko moze reci gdje trebam predati papire za djelomican povrat srectava,tj u koji HZZ-o u zagrebu trebam ici,na koja vrata kucati.Svaka pomoc je dobrodosla. Puno hvala

----------


## zrinkica

Pozdrav svima,
Dugo se borimo i odustali smo od RH
Nakon 4 postupka, 18 blastocista,  ukupno 10 transfera, 1 trudnoca ( missed ab u 8tt) , vrijeme je za nešto novo 
Svi nalazi super, nitko od dr ne zna konkretno reci razlog neuspjeha 
Mršavila sam, pa se udebljala, eutirox pijem zbog povišenog tsh,koji je sad stalno ok

Naše laicko mišljenje da probamo još s donacijama js
Koju kliniku preporučujete?

----------


## Seli

Pronatal u Češkoj.Ja i suprug smo krenuli na pocetku smo tek ali cula sam sve dobro o toj klinici.

----------


## Seli

Mozda ce netko trebati pomoc,ako ce biti u istoj situaciji kao i ja.Dakle trebam ici u Česku po jajnu stanicu,odlucili smo se za kliniku Pronatal.Nas hzz-o pokriva dio troskova koliko sam shvatila oko 1000€.Ali s obzirom da imam navrsenih 39god.Pravnica koja radi u hzz-ou mi je rekla da nemam pravo na povrat srectava zbog godina,jer po českom zakonu samo do 39godine to funkcionira. Kontaktirala sam nasu kordinatoricu u Českoj koja je rekla da imam prava i da opet odem u hzz-o. Naravno da su me otkantali opet.Moram reci da uopce nisu ljubazne i daj Boze da su dobile svoju djecu prirodnim putem pa da neznaju kroz sta moraju prolazit zene koje trebaju pomoc.Ako netko ima bilo kakve info.sta mi je ciniti ili s cim i s kim cu se  boriti da ostvarimo prava na koje imamo pravo pisite. Lp

----------


## zrinkica

> Pronatal u Češkoj.Ja i suprug smo krenuli na pocetku smo tek ali cula sam sve dobro o toj klinici.


Hvala ti,  i mi smo njih gledali.
Sljedeće godine ćemo krenuti.
Prvo se rade konzultacije online?
Ili ste odmah išli kod njih?

Tko daje preporuku za donaciju js?

----------


## Mucize

I mi se dvoumimo ili za Pronatal ili za Ivf valjda su te dvije najpoznatije. Napravio sam prvi kontakt čisto okvirno pitao cijenu i u roku 24 sata na email odgovori koordinatorica od obje navedene klinike i napiše sve okvirne informacije te što treba od nalaza napraviti.
I mi ćemo krenuti u prvom kvartalu 2023 god sa postupkom. Zanima me koliko se minimalno puta mora otići u Prag te koliko dana je potrebno biti tamo?

----------


## fenix1

Pozdrav
i mi gledamo otići do Česke najviše jer nas totalno razočaralo ponašanje u HR( Beta), i želimo neku promjenu. Čitajući forum vidim da ljudi pise za Pronatal (sanatorium ili plus ? ) i ivf europe. Spomenuto je i PFC. Gledajući net vidim da dosta recenzije IVF Cube Prag. netko ima iskustva? problem je kod nas u slab spermiogram.

----------

